# Photography



## mxcn_roc

Which LayitLow members are into photography? If so, what camera's and lenses are you using? I'm looking into buying additional equipment from what I already have and any recommendation would be of great assistance. 

FYI, I'm not talking about "point and shoot" stuff. 

 

My current camera is a Canon 20D and I'm going to purchase the following:

Canon EF 17-85 Lens (I figure I start with something a little universal)
Canon Speedlite 580EX
Canon Battery Grip BG-E2


Bogen Tripod (Don't know which one yet)


----------



## 72 kutty

I have a Nikon D50, my first SLR and I love the camera. I have a Tamron 28-300 mm, Sigma 70-300mm and a Nikon 18-55mm. I am looking at getting a TTL flash next.


----------



## truucha

LISTEN UP,,,,,,,

IF YOUR SERIOUS ABOUT THIS CAMERA STUFF I WILL TELL YOU WHAT TO ADD TO YOUR COLLECTION,,,,,,

CANON 20D IS PERFECT I HAVE 3 OF THOSE CAMERAS

AS FOR YOUR LENS I WOULD RECOMMEND A *CANON 24-70MM 2.8 "L"* LENS

THIS LENS WILL RUN YOU ABOUT $1200 BUT I RECOMMEND YOU THIS LENS BECAUSE IT'S THE BEST ALL AROUND LENS,,, ESPECIALLY WITH THE 2.8,,, IT REALLY GOOD ON LOW LIGHT SHOT'S

YOUR 580 FLASH IS PERFECT AN YOUR GRIP IS ALSO PERFECT,,,,

DO NOT GET 17-85 BECAUSE IT'S NOT GOOD ON LOW LIGHT AN THE QUALITY IS NOT GOOD ALSO,,,,,,

*I HAVE 3 CANON 20 D ($ 1200 EACH )

CANON 16-35 MM 2.8 L LENS ( $1300 )

CANON 24-70 MM 2.8 L LENS ( $1200 )

CANON 70-200 MM L (IS) LENS ( $1800 )

CANON 500 MM 4.0 L LENS ( $5700)*

*THE REASON WHY I'AM TELLING YOU THIS BECAUSE I WENT THREW ALMOST EVERY LENS YOU CAN IMAGINE UNTIL I FINALLY WAS ABLE TO GET THE BEST LENS ( REMEMBER YOU GET WHAT YOU PAYED FOR )*

I BEEN SHOTTING FOR ABOUT 12 YEARS 

*I JUST SHOT PARIS HILTON ON FRIDAY*









*IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME 562.244.9983*


----------



## TRUDAWG

I just right clicked, saved, and made a deal with the Globe for that picture for $1200, :biggrin:


----------



## truucha

*HERE'S THE VIDEO ON ME SHOOTING HER,,, I HAVE A SMALL VIDEO CAMERA ON THE TOP OF MY CAMERA ,,,,,,,, JUST INCASE THE CELEBRITIES TRY TO HIT ME * :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_quer...S+HILTON+ULISES


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 5 2006, 10:58 PM~6511493
> *LISTEN UP,,,,,,,
> 
> IF YOUR SERIOUS ABOUT THIS CAMERA STUFF I WILL TELL YOU WHAT TO ADD TO YOUR COLLECTION,,,,,,
> 
> CANON 20D IS PERFECT I HAVE 3 OF THOSE CAMERAS
> 
> AS FOR YOUR LENS I WOULD RECOMMEND A CANON 24-70MM 2.8 "L" LENS
> 
> THIS LENS WILL RUN YOU ABOUT $1200 BUT I RECOMMEND YOU THIS LENS BECAUSE IT'S THE BEST ALL AROUND LENS,,, ESPECIALLY WITH THE 2.8,,, IT REALLY GOOD ON LOW LIGHT SHOT'S
> 
> YOUR 580 FLASH IS PERFECT AN YOUR GRIP IS ALSO PERFECT,,,,
> 
> DO NOT GET 17-85 BECAUSE IT'S NOT GOOD ON LOW LIGHT AN THE QUALITY IS NOT GOOD ALSO,,,,,,
> 
> I HAVE 3 CANON 20 D ($ 1200 EACH )
> 
> CANON 16-35 MM 2.8 L LENS ( $1300 )
> 
> CANON 24-70 MM 2.8 L LENS ( $1200 )
> 
> CANON 70-200 MM L  (IS) LENS ( $1800 )
> 
> CANON 500 MM 4.0 L LENS ( $5700)
> 
> THE REASON WHY I'AM TELLING YOU THIS BECAUSE I WENT THREW ALMOST EVERY LENS YOU CAN IMAGINE UNTIL I FINALLY WAS ABLE TO GET THE BEST LENS ( REMEMBER YOU GET WHAT YOU PAYED FOR )
> 
> I BEEN SHOTTING FOR ABOUT 12 YEARS
> 
> I JUST SHOT PARIS HILTON ON FRIDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME 562.244.9983
> *


Good stuff man....Just finishing looking at your photography website. Sure looks like you have your hand in a lot of projects.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 5 2006, 11:19 PM~6511605
> *WHATS CITY YOU FROM,,,,
> *


Phoenix


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

mxcn roc - 
what do you have planned to do with your photography. reason i asked is
since you already are familiar with the canon family, then you should look
into the 30D or even better the 5D. i myself shoot with two of the 5D's and
can tell you that even though the 20D is a perfect camera, totally out dated
and the 5D blows it out of the water. got rid of mine about 14 months ago and
have never looked back. the full frame chip in the 5D makes a world a difference, especially since you no longer that the lens conversion as you did
with the 20D. feel free to hit me up via email if you have any further questions in regards or take a peak at some of the work i do with the wedding stuff.

tony valadez
[email protected]
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Nov 5 2006, 11:32 PM~6511675
> *mxcn roc -
> what do you have planned to do with your photography. reason i asked is
> since you already are familiar with the canon family, then you should look
> into the 30D or even better the 5D. i myself shoot with two of the 5D's and
> can tell you that even though the 20D is a perfect camera, totally out dated
> and the 5D blows it out of the water. got rid of mine about 14 months ago and
> have never looked back. the full frame chip in the 5D makes a world a difference, especially since you no longer that the lens conversion as you did
> with the 20D. feel free to hit me up via email if you have any further questions in regards or take a peak at some of the work i do with the wedding stuff.
> 
> tony valadez
> [email protected]
> www.tonyvaladez.com
> *


Hey Tony, 

Honestly, I want to explore some of the ideas I've had for a while now and see what happens. I've been in the creative profession for over 7 years now and I think it's time to explore photography more. I've already done plenty or print, video and web work. 

I've had the 20D for almost year now and I would like to use it more. 

As far as upgrading to a newer camera, maybe in the near future. I want to learn as much with this and move up after I feel confident enough that I will use the equipment to it's potential.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

good deal, if you wish to explore and get more familiar with your camera, then my suggestion would be to see who rents equiptment in your area. try out a few different lenses and see what suits you best for what you are trying to shoot and execute. keep in mind that when shooting with the 20D you will have a lens conversion, so the 24-70 is a beautiful lens and worth the dollar, with the 20D you will not be shooting a true 24-70 but a 32-80 give or take. check out www.dpreview.com for the latest and the greatest on all of the equiptment and what will be coming out soon come spring. wish you the best.

tony valadez


----------



## lincolnaholic

LOL, I like the lil vid camera on your bracket,not a bad idea homie.Im a Nikon man myself though.Shootin weddings , quincenieras , and lowriders is the best way to learn to shoot.Gtta be on da quickness wit ur shots and equipment.And yeah,u get wat u pay for.Also,the speedlite 800 is ine of the best flashes for the Nikons.Get a battery pack though,saves time and $.Keepin shootin those pictures homies.Good luck.
Atlanta
FOTO MIKE :biggrin:


----------



## - Peter Andre -

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 6 2006, 04:03 PM~6511526
> *HERE'S THE VIDEO ON ME SHOOTING HER,,, I HAVE A SMALL VIDEO CAMERA ON THE TOP OF MY CAMERA ,,,,,,,, JUST INCASE THE CELEBRITIES TRY TO HIT ME  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_quer...S+HILTON+ULISES
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: sucks to be her


----------



## JasonJ

Nikon --> :twak: <-- Canon


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Nov 6 2006, 09:53 AM~6512769
> *good topic.....
> *


Definitly! I have been waiting for a conversation like this with guys like Truucha and especially Mr Valdez to start sharing some of thier knowledge.  

Preach on homies! I know there are more of talanted souls in here, where you at? :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

Would have LOVED to see this topic about 2 1/2 years ago--but the info would've been totally different I'm sure... PROPS to you guys on sharing what you have/know with people with questions!! Keep sharing... I'll keep reading :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

1) I obviously don't post that much, but noticed the subject and decided to see if I could help and being that upgrading my equipment annually is almost
a must for me, being that this is my business, I figured I'd give the little advice that I could.
2) I don't feel that this is a Nikon vs. Canon issue, for I used to swear by and shoot Nikon religiously switched over to Fuji when the S2 was kicking ass, but like I said I have to move on and upgrade and the 5D is delivering exactly what I need at the moment for me. I have shot with the Nikon D2X (still not a full frame chip in it) and was a great camera but not worth the 5G's, and have also shot with the new D200, and now that bitch is nice, but again I am already on the Canon side of the table.
3) If there is anything in particular that you wish to ask, please feel free to do so. Look forward to seeing if my knowledge may help some of you out.

tony valadez
[email protected]
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Nov 6 2006, 12:24 PM~6513473
> *1) I obviously don't post that much, but noticed the subject and decided to see if I could help and being that upgrading my equipment annually is almost
> a must for me, being that this is my business, I figured I'd give the little advice that I could.
> 2) I don't feel that this is a Nikon vs. Canon issue, for I used to swear by and shoot Nikon religiously switched over to Fuji when the S2 was kicking ass, but like I said I have to move on and upgrade and the 5D is delivering exactly what I need at the moment for me. I have shot with the Nikon D2X (still not a full frame chip in it) and was a great camera but not worth the 5G's, and have also shot with the new D200, and now that bitch is nice, but again I am already on the Canon side of the table.
> 3) If there is anything in particular that you wish to ask, please feel free to do so. Look forward to seeing if my knowledge may help some of you out.
> 
> tony valadez
> [email protected]
> www.tonyvaladez.com
> *


Do you still have your D200? Want to sell it? My wife wants a D80 or D200.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Jason -
I'm sorry but the Nikon gear that I was shooting with were photographer friends of mine. I myself have not owned Nikon gear in quite sometime I
shoot with all Canon. I don't know what your wife's experience may be behind
the camera but the D200 is a very popular body at the moment in the Nikon
family and after having shot with it, trust me it is a fabulous camera. All the bells and whistles as its big brother (the D2X) but without the hefty price tag. Good luck on that purchase which I'm sure she'll love it.

tony valadez


----------



## lincolnaholic

Yeah,the D200 is a wery nice bitch.I dont know,iI like Nikons for they're button layouts and colro outputs.The Button layout is just easier and quicker to use,to me neway.Its a try and try wats out there.For a begginer,the D50 or the new D80 are amazing start offs and later can become ur backup.Canon wise,I've had a good experience wit the 20D's,the 30D though,whoah,watch out.Many of my pro friends have had problems with backfocusing and had had to send them back for repairs.Look into it before buying one.Many issues have arised with that model.And honestly,theres not much difference between the 30 and the 20.It's a "lil" better if it works.But thats just my two cents. :biggrin: 
Atlanta
FOTOMIKE


----------



## mxcn_roc

If this thread continues. I'd like to see people posting photos with the setting they used.


----------



## truucha

> _Originally posted by Peter Andre -_@Nov 6 2006, 12:39 AM~6511946
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: sucks to be her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOT REALLY,, SHE ACTUALLY LIKES US TO SHOOT HER, I HAVE BEEN SHOOTING HER FOR ABOUT 1 YEAR NOW, AN SHE ACTUALLY TALKS TO US AS WE SHOOT HER IN THE STREET,,,,,,, SHE WAS ON THE PHONE SO SHE DID NOT TALK TO US BUT I HAVE HAD CONVERSATIONS WITH HER AS I SHOOT HER,,, SHE SOMETIMES TELLS US WHERE SHE IS GOING AN WE JUST MEET HER THERE SO WE DON'T HAVE TO FLLOW HER,,,,,

ONE TIME A HER MUSIC VIDEO SHE SHOT IN MALIBU,,,,,,,,,,,,,

AS SHE HAD FINISHED FOR THE DAY,,, A SECURITY GUARD WAS ESCORTING HER TO HER CAR,,, WE STARTED TO SHOOT HER AN THE SECURITY GUARD PUSHED ONE OF THE PHOTOGRAPHERS,,,,, PARIS HILTON STOPPED AN LOOKED AT THE SECURTIY GUARD AN TOLD HIM NEVER TO TOUCH US AGAIN,,,, WELL SHE HAD HIM FIRED THE NEXT DAY !!!


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Nov 6 2006, 12:39 PM~6513573
> *Jason -
> I'm sorry but the Nikon gear that I was shooting with were photographer friends of mine. I myself have not owned Nikon gear in quite sometime I
> shoot with all Canon. I don't know what your wife's experience may be behind
> the camera but the D200 is a very popular body at the moment in the Nikon
> family and after having shot with it, trust me it is a fabulous camera. All the bells and whistles as its big brother (the D2X) but without the hefty price tag. Good luck on that purchase which I'm sure she'll love it.
> 
> tony valadez
> *


Hey, thanks for the reply. We have both been into photography for several years now, i guess about 10 years or so, (her more than me) but not on a professional level. Ive contributed coverage of a few cars shows to magazines in the past and she has shot 3 or 4 weddings for her friends that turned out really nice. She would like to do it professionally someday, we just havent been in one place long enough.

We have always had Nikon film cameras besides our little point and shoot digicam, so this will be our first DSLR camera. She has always had Nikons kinda for the reason lincolnoholic was talking about. So you as a professional (and a Canon guy) speaking highly of the D200 puts me at ease on the money were about to shell out on one. Thanks again, your website is amazing... im going to show my wife when she gets home.  

P.S. My previous Nikon vs. Canon comment was an inside joke between me and someone who i thought would have posted in here by now....


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Jason -
Not a problem, I don't take offense to comments very easily, just not my personality. As for me shooting with the Canon gear now, trust me when I say that it was not an easy thing for me to change religions like that. I literally debated the issue for almost a year. When the 20D came out it began to kick some serious ass in the digital market and the S2 (which is what I was using at the time) was a great camera but slow in every aspect from reading files, focusing, even worse in low light situations, so I finally decided to switch over once I noticed that Nikon was not keeping up. Now that the D200 came out, Nikon is coming back but still struggling to keep up with the fast pace that Canon is at. I do love the Nikon gear still and with Leica lenses available to them as well even better. I would not switch back due to the cost and the fact that Canon just keeps whipping out new and bette gear on an annual basis if you will. 
As for posting images with tech info to them, I'll play, lets see if anyone else will participate.
The attached image is something that I shot with the 20D, 85mm lens, shot on a tripod, ISO 100, F-11 f-stop, at 1/30th of a second to allow some of my available light to come in being that I shot at F-11 to allow for some more detail to come in and used a Comet light to light up the front grill of the car at about 10-15 feet away. Let me know if this is the type of tech you guys are searching for.

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

OK, I need a little of your assistance. How do you post an attachment
here?

tony valadez


----------



## Oldtimer

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 6 2006, 09:56 AM~6513689
> *NOT REALLY,, SHE ACTUALLY LIKES US TO SHOOT HER, I HAVE BEEN SHOOTING HER FOR ABOUT 1 YEAR NOW, AN SHE ACTUALLY TALKS TO US AS WE SHOOT HER IN THE STREET,,,,,,, SHE WAS ON THE PHONE SO SHE DID NOT TALK TO US BUT I HAVE HAD CONVERSATIONS WITH HER AS I SHOOT HER,,, SHE SOMETIMES TELLS US WHERE SHE IS GOING AN WE JUST MEET HER THERE SO WE DON'T HAVE TO FLLOW HER,,,,,
> 
> ONE TIME A HER MUSIC VIDEO SHE SHOT IN MALIBU,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> AS SHE HAD FINISHED FOR THE DAY,,, A SECURITY GUARD WAS ESCORTING HER TO HER CAR,,, WE STARTED TO SHOOT HER AN THE SECURITY GUARD PUSHED ONE OF THE PHOTOGRAPHERS,,,,, PARIS HILTON STOPPED AN LOOKED AT THE SECURTIY GUARD AN TOLD HIM NEVER TO TOUCH US AGAIN,,,, WELL SHE HAD HIM FIRED THE NEXT DAY !!!
> *


pretty interesting.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Nov 6 2006, 11:27 AM~6513827
> *OK, I need a little of your assistance. How do you post an attachment
> here?
> 
> tony valadez
> *


You need to host it on your own server or a hosting site. Once you have the link, just use the "







" and it will work from there.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

pinche truucha it sounds like you are out shape in that video cabron lol :biggrin:


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com+Nov 6 2006, 01:27 PM~6513827-->
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I need a little of your assistance. How do you post an attachment
> here?
> 
> tony valadez
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mxcn_roc_@Nov 6 2006, 01:45 PM~6513953
> *You need to host it on your own server or a hosting site.  Once you have the link, just use the "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " and it will work from there.
> *


Layitlow has moved away from self uploading, so since when I am at work I use Photo Bucket to upload pictures from my PC or if I am at home I upload to my site and post the HTML tags as MXCN_ROC stated.


----------



## truucha

*HERE ARE 4 PICTURES I SHOT THIS PAST WEEKEND OF VICENTE FERNANDEZ,,, THERE WAS NO FLASH ALLOWED ( THAT IS WHY THE 2.8 L LENS ARE VERY IMPORTANT ) MY SETTINGS WHERE:

MANUEL SETTING

800 ISO

2.8 L

300 SHUTTER SPEED

MIDDLE FOCUS SENSOR AT ONE SHOT IMAGE STABALIZER

VERY IMPORTANT IS THE 2.8 L BECAUSE ANY OTHER LENSE WILL NOT BE ABLE TO PICK UP LOW LIGHT*

































*SORRY FOR THE SMALL PICTURE'S BUT THIS EVENT THERE WAS NO PHOTOGRAPHY ALLOWED BUT MINE,, I WANTED TO SHOW YOU LOW LIGHT SHOT'S*


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

pinche truucha puro V.I.P  :biggrin:


----------



## truucha

*HERE'S ANOTHER VIDEO FROM LAST WEEK AT THE LOS ANGELES AIRPORT,, MY PARTNER START THE SHOW BY SHOOTING EVA MENDEZ AN THEN I FINISH WITH THE SHORT LENS FLASH !!!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vof-WwA4paM


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by truucha+Nov 6 2006, 01:03 AM~6511526-->
> 
> 
> 
> *HERE'S THE VIDEO ON ME SHOOTING HER,,, I HAVE A SMALL VIDEO CAMERA ON THE TOP OF MY CAMERA ,,,,,,,, JUST INCASE THE CELEBRITIES TRY TO HIT ME * :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_quer...S+HILTON+ULISES
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-truucha_@Nov 6 2006, 02:41 PM~6514236
> *HERE'S ANOTHER VIDEO FROM LAST WEEK AT THE LOS ANGELES AIRPORT,, MY PARTNER START THE SHOW BY SHOOTING EVA MENDEZ AN THEN I FINISH WITH THE SHORT LENS FLASH !!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vof-WwA4paM
> *



Hahahaha...Stright up professional paparazzi and shit!

Dont get it twisted with stalking :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Good Job homie!


----------



## Howard

Alright... this thread is now officially THE SHIT! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## truucha

*I HAVE A CANON 17-40 4.0 L LENS ( 1 MONTH OLD )
AN A QUANTUM POWER PACK THAT IS ( 8 MONTHS )

FOR SALE,,,,

LENS ALSO COMES WITH LENS FILTER $60 FRONT AN BACK CAPS AN ALSO LENS HOOD THAT IS ALL INCLUDED FOR $500 AN I BOUGHT IT FOR $ 725

AN QUANTUM FLASH GIVE ME $350 I BOUGHT IT FOR $ 475*


----------



## lincolnaholic




----------



## lincolnaholic

this is a proof of a model shoot I did.It was taken with my D50 with speedlite 800 flash for fill in.Not bad camera for begginers.The new D80 flushes out better results.Tell me wat u guys think bout this pic.


----------



## JasonJ

TTT


----------



## truucha

*ME AN MY PARTNER WHERE TODAY TUESDAY 11.7.06 ATTACKED BY BRUCE WILLIS,,,,,,,,,,, YOU GUYS MIGHT SEE IT ON THE E CHANNEL,,,,, HE COMPLETELY SOAKED ME AN MY PARTNER*


----------



## lincolnaholic

thats awesome,lol
how many ppl can say they got soaked by jokn maclaine.
YIPEE KI AY MOTHERFUCKER!
lol


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Interesting line of work?


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 6 2006, 03:55 PM~6515088
> *Alright... this thread is now officially THE SHIT!  :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


Great Topic!


----------



## lincolnaholic

Some more pics to check out


----------



## 72 kutty

Here is one taken wth my D50 w/kit lens 18-55 mm.


----------



## 72 kutty

Sorry, I didn't realize it was such a big picture.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 6 2006, 05:52 PM~6516825
> *I HAVE A CANON 17-40 4.0 L LENS ( 1 MONTH OLD )
> AN A QUANTUM POWER PACK THAT IS ( 8 MONTHS )
> 
> FOR SALE,,,,
> 
> LENS ALSO COMES WITH LENS FILTER $60 FRONT AN BACK CAPS AN ALSO LENS HOOD THAT IS ALL INCLUDED FOR $500 AN I BOUGHT IT FOR $ 725
> 
> AN QUANTUM FLASH GIVE ME $350 I BOUGHT IT FOR $ 475
> *


thats a good deal for the lens truucha 










this is what it looks like if anyone is interested


----------



## Mr Impala

Tv( Shutter Speed )
1/500
Av( Aperture Value )
8.0
ISO Speed
400









Canon XT with a 75-300mm zoom lens. I just like the composition if this picture it has the restored 59 front end in the foreground and the beat up 59 front end in the background kinda cool


----------



## lincolnaholic

Yeah these Nikon D50s are great cameras.It's not as expensive as it larger brothers and easy to use.I strongly recommend it for begginers lookin into NIKON.
Photoshop CS2 doesn't hurt either.LOL


----------



## lowcut82

I use a Canon Rebel XT. I've had it since about the end of May and I love it. I don't have any special lenses or a flash yet due to having a car to pour money into, but I shoot mainly BMX riding and usually document parties and car shows. I know some guys that use Rebels also that shoot BMX, concerts, and parties. Unlike myself, they can afford to buy the big ass lenses and flashes and they take some amazing photos. Heres a link to a concert in Detroit on saturday night (11-4) that they shot.
http://blog.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...f2-8ce88211c9ec


----------



## Knightstalker

Keep this going... great topic


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 5 2006, 11:03 PM~6511526
> *HERE'S THE VIDEO ON ME SHOOTING HER,,, I HAVE A SMALL VIDEO CAMERA ON THE TOP OF MY CAMERA ,,,,,,,, JUST INCASE THE CELEBRITIES TRY TO HIT ME  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_quer...S+HILTON+ULISES
> *



you need to wear a shirt that says " THINK TWICE BEFORE YOU SWING TO HIT" :biggrin:


----------



## Volv_lo

very cool topic


----------



## mxcn_roc

Let's see some tripods.


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 7 2006, 08:58 PM~6525032
> *ME AN MY PARTNER WHERE TODAY TUESDAY 11.7.06 ATTACKED BY BRUCE WILLIS,,,,,,,,,,, YOU GUYS MIGHT SEE IT ON THE E CHANNEL,,,,, HE COMPLETELY SOAKED ME AN MY PARTNER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU KNOW THERE SHOOTIN DIE HARD RIGHT HERE BY THE 105 AND AVIATION ALL THIS WEEK I THINK I GOT AN EMAIL HERE AT WORK HOW IT WAS SUPPOSE TO JAM TRAFFIC AROUND HERE


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Nov 8 2006, 09:20 PM~6532048
> *anywhere else you can see your work? your site doesn't work.
> *


yeah i took it down to re do it...sorry it will be up soon


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by lincolnaholic_@Nov 8 2006, 10:22 AM~6527845
> *
> 
> Yeah these Nikon D50s are great cameras.It's not as expensive as it larger brothers and easy to use.I strongly recommend it for begginers lookin into NIKON.
> Photoshop CS2 doesn't hurt either.LOL
> *



That's the combo I have


----------



## lincolnaholic

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 8 2006, 09:45 PM~6532494
> *That's the combo I have
> *


Aint it a beautiful combo.Since I went digital,neva goin back to film.Unless its medium or lage format and its for a real BIG special project.U guys know what im sayin.


----------



## lincolnaholic

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 8 2006, 09:45 PM~6532494
> *That's the combo I have
> *


Aint it a beautiful combo.Since I went digital,neva goin back to film.Unless its medium or lage format and its for a real BIG special project.U guys know what im sayin.


----------



## PROVOK

Canon Rebel K2 SLR


----------



## lincolnaholic

these are really good homie,keep it up


----------



## Knightstalker




----------



## LowSider

I am only just 20 and i dont have hardly any cash,, but i taught myself how to use photoship in version 6 when i was like 15,, and have been doing photography of my cars ever since and cleanin them up in photoshop..

Im very interested in pursuing photography,, whats the best setup one of you can recommend for me that doesnt cost a rediculous amount of money,,, is there anything that isnt 400 for a lense,, and can someone whos a fast learner pick up one of these cameras and figure it out or do you need classes.

Ill post some of my pics tomorrow...


thanks


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 5 2006, 10:03 PM~6511526
> *HERE'S THE VIDEO ON ME SHOOTING HER,,, I HAVE A SMALL VIDEO CAMERA ON THE TOP OF MY CAMERA ,,,,,,,, JUST INCASE THE CELEBRITIES TRY TO HIT ME  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_quer...S+HILTON+ULISES
> *



smart just noticed the camera mounted good thinkin!!


----------



## lincolnaholic

> _Originally posted by LowSider_@Nov 14 2006, 05:20 AM~6564139
> *I am only just 20 and i dont have hardly any cash,, but i taught myself how to use photoship in version 6 when i was like 15,, and have been doing photography of my cars ever since and cleanin them up in photoshop..
> 
> Im very interested in pursuing photography,, whats the best setup one of you can recommend for me that doesnt cost a rediculous amount of money,,, is there anything that isnt 400 for a lense,, and can someone whos a fast learner pick up one of these cameras and figure it out or do you need classes.
> 
> Ill post some of my pics tomorrow...
> thanks
> *


Just read the previous posts,we've been discusssin dat lately.I recommend the Nikon D80 kit($1,200)and a nikon speedlight 800 flash($380).Thats a good starting point.Research it and you'll see.


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LowSider_@Nov 14 2006, 06:20 AM~6564139
> *I am only just 20 and i dont have hardly any cash,, but i taught myself how to use photoship in version 6 when i was like 15,, and have been doing photography of my cars ever since and cleanin them up in photoshop..
> 
> Im very interested in pursuing photography,, whats the best setup one of you can recommend for me that doesnt cost a rediculous amount of money,,, is there anything that isnt 400 for a lense,, and can someone whos a fast learner pick up one of these cameras and figure it out or do you need classes.
> 
> Ill post some of my pics tomorrow...
> thanks
> *


If your really looking to jump in the arena of photography...I'd recommend a canon rebel xt or xti...just as a starting point. I know i know people I just meant this for someone who just beginning in the camera realm. 

Easy to work with
Runs about 700-900 $

Get a speedlite, between 420-550ex. to start with


And you dont need classes, I can pretty much assume that most people that have posted in here were all self taught


----------



## lincolnaholic

Yeah,just buy urself a few photo books or magazines work great to.Learn off of that and dont be afraid to ask some pros to show u a lil something or take on a assistant job.Sometimes pay is shit,sometimes not,but the experience is priceless.


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by lincolnaholic_@Nov 14 2006, 05:03 PM~6567826
> *Yeah,just buy urself a few photo books or magazines work great to.Learn off of that and dont be afraid to ask some pros to show u a lil something or take on a assistant job.Sometimes pay is shit,sometimes not,but the experience is priceless.
> *


Excatly, I love other photographers to take a look at my work and give me ideas or pointers. I gotta thank Marco & Egdar, they helped me when i was first starting. 

Some of the best people to ask on Layitlow are Howard or TwoTonz...good gente, constructive critisism.


----------



## JasonJ

TTT


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 14 2006, 08:18 PM~6569233
> *TTT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LUXURY

Some more of my work


----------



## Toro

after dealing with the Sony high end cameras...the 707 and the 808...for the last 5 years I couldn't put them down until I purchashed the Canon 30D....I love this camera...but still use the 808 for those crazy angles you guys and gals see me shooting....


----------



## lincolnaholic

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 14 2006, 04:12 PM~6567891
> *Excatly, I love other photographers to take a look at my work and give me ideas or pointers. I gotta thank Marco & Egdar, they helped me when i was first starting.
> 
> Some of the best people to ask on Layitlow are Howard or TwoTonz...good gente, constructive critisism.
> *


 :0 Edgar and Marco from LRM? :0


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by lincolnaholic_@Nov 14 2006, 10:10 PM~6570244
> *:0 Edgar and Marco from LRM? :0
> *


----------



## Stickz

Im working on my photography skills, I take a photo class at school.


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Nov 14 2006, 10:35 PM~6570502
> *Im working on my photography skills, I take a photo class at school.
> *


I wanna take an advanced photoshop class. Just to learn new stuff


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 14 2006, 09:19 PM~6569243
> *:wave:
> *


 :cheesy: 

Oh yea.... TTT.


----------



## lincolnaholic

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 14 2006, 09:15 PM~6570287
> *
> *


yeah!? thats wats up!


----------



## Toro

anyone gonna post up their work????


----------



## lincolnaholic




----------



## lincolnaholic

hERE sUM


----------



## JasonJ

TTT


----------



## JasonJ

Heres a few taken with my Nikon N65 film camera, and Wal-Mart photolab got busy with the developing before i scanned these in on my $50 scanner!!! Yea, thats right.... film that you have to load by hand and hope it catches on the little teeth when you close it.... and Wal Mart processing, lol.... big time shit right here homies! Im up on all the latest technology as you can tell.... some day you guys will get on my level! :happysad: 





































Damn i cant wait to get the DSLR... :uh:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Nov 22 2006, 08:33 PM~6620644
> *Heres a few taken with my Nikon 35mm film camera, and Wal-Mart photolab got busy with the developing before i scanned these in on my $50 scanner!!! Yea, thats right.... film that you have to load by hand and hope it catches on the little teeth when you close it.... and Wal Mart processing, lol.... big time shit right here homies! Im up on all the latest technology as you can tell.... some day you guys will get on my level! :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn i cant wait to get the DSLR... :uh:
> *


good work J


----------



## AllHustle NoLove

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 22 2006, 08:33 PM~6621031
> *good work J
> *


----------



## BRAVO

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 6 2006, 08:03 AM~6511526
> *HERE'S THE VIDEO ON ME SHOOTING HER,,, I HAVE A SMALL VIDEO CAMERA ON THE TOP OF MY CAMERA ,,,,,,,, JUST INCASE THE CELEBRITIES TRY TO HIT ME  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_quer...S+HILTON+ULISES
> *


You killed Pricess Diana!


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Nov 23 2006, 09:38 AM~6623375
> *You killed Pricess Diana!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION_@Nov 23 2006, 12:49 AM~6622122
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 72 kutty

Let's see some people's work! Here are some action shots that I took and made a collage out of them. Parents love them....$$$


----------



## 72 kutty

Here is one from a photoshoot that Twotonz did for his calendar with my car. I snapped a few while he was doing the shoot. I thought it came out pretty good!


----------



## 72 kutty

TTT


----------



## lincolnaholic

Lowridin in the ATL.What u think,not bad huh?


----------



## lincolnaholic

oops,wrong code TTT.Here U go.


----------



## 72 kutty

Nice Pic


----------



## lincolnaholic

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 25 2006, 02:28 PM~6634409
> *Nice Pic
> *



Thank you,im diggin ur work to.Keep on posting.


----------



## mxcn_roc

I'll be posting more images in the future, I'm still working on some things. But here are two recent images I captured with my new lens.  



















Both are these images are uneditted and uncropped. I only resized them for web display.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 25 2006, 03:13 PM~6634574
> *I'll be posting more images in the future, I'm still working on some things.  But here are two recent images I captured with my new lens.
> 
> Both are these images are uneditted and uncropped.  I only resized them for web display.
> *



What lens did you get? I am looking at getting a Nikon EG 80-200 2.8 in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 25 2006, 04:13 PM~6634574
> *I'll be posting more images in the future, I'm still working on some things.  But here are two recent images I captured with my new lens.
> 
> Both are these images are uneditted and uncropped.  I only resized them for web display.
> *


Good Shots, great angles.

New lenses are always fun, another photographer let me use his new Sigma wide angle 15-30mm . So today I had to get one. It's not so much about the camera body. Good photos are 50% eye / 50% lens


----------



## LUXURY

New Shot, New Lens


----------



## MEXICANPOISON

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 25 2006, 04:44 PM~6634687
> *New Shot, New Lens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a real good shot , nice


----------



## lincolnaholic

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 25 2006, 03:16 PM~6634582
> *What lens did you get?  I am looking at getting a Nikon EG 80-200 2.8 in the next couple of weeks.
> *



OOHHH,I wants dat.Seriously I want it.Get it.Wit image stabilizer.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 25 2006, 03:42 PM~6634675
> *Good Shots, great angles.
> 
> New lenses are always fun, another photographer let me use his new Sigma wide angle 15-30mm . So today I had to get one. It's not so much about the camera body. Good photos are 50% eye / 50% lens
> *



ALWAYS LIKED THE 12-24MM  :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

whats up Serj????? how was Odessa?


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 25 2006, 08:18 PM~6636179
> *whats up Serj????? how was Odessa?
> *



what up torrrrrroooooo!!!!!!!!!!! 
it was tight. lots of people and the hop lasted about 4 hrs :biggrin: new king of the streets texas :biggrin: :biggrin: i got some pics for you :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Nov 25 2006, 09:17 PM~6636174
> *ALWAYS LIKED THE 12-24MM   :biggrin:
> *


friends are great huh?


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 25 2006, 11:44 PM~6636942
> *friends are great huh?
> *



I need some friends with some Nikon equipment....


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 26 2006, 10:35 AM~6638184
> *I need some friends with some Nikon equipment....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

a behind the scene picture i took for our new magazine


----------



## Mr Impala




----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 26 2006, 11:36 AM~6638465
> *a behind the scene picture i took for our new magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sup brent, glad to see things are coming back good.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 25 2006, 11:44 PM~6636942
> *friends are great huh?
> *



dont see a point of why not is not like everyone is competing. every photographer has its own style, which makes their pics that much personal. lens and tips should be given when other photographer ask.  unless your unsecure of your own format :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Nov 26 2006, 12:57 PM~6638777
> *dont see a point of why not is not like everyone is competing.  every photographer has its own style, which makes their pics that much personal. lens and tips should be given when other photographer ask.   unless your unsecure of your own format :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


and thats why your my mentor...LOL


----------



## All Out Customs

Wassup Truucha, you got your plate full with a lot of projects.  :thumbsup:. Much props to all photographers on L.I.L.


----------



## lincolnaholic

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Nov 26 2006, 11:57 AM~6638777
> *dont see a point of why not is not like everyone is competing.  every photographer has its own style, which makes their pics that much personal. lens and tips should be given when other photographer ask.   unless your unsecure of your own format :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I second that one homie,we all talk to improve our skills and learn from each other and then pass that knowledge to future photographers.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by lincolnaholic_@Nov 26 2006, 03:50 PM~6639960
> *I second that one homie,we all talk to improve our skills and learn from each other and then pass that knowledge to future photographers.
> *



I agree, I'm still learning and can use all the help I can get. Let's see some more work from everyone.


----------



## lincolnaholic

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 26 2006, 03:57 PM~6639991
> *I agree, I'm still learning and can use all the help I can get.  Let's see some more work from everyone.
> *


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by lincolnaholic_@Nov 26 2006, 05:50 PM~6640696
> *
> *



Nice B & W


----------



## lincolnaholic

thank yous


----------



## lincolnaholic

We need more work posted up.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by lincolnaholic_@Nov 28 2006, 06:49 AM~6650770
> *We need more work posted up.
> *



Here you go!


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 28 2006, 10:41 PM~6656531
> *Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good Color!


----------



## 72 kutty

Tone Loc from X-fest


----------



## 72 kutty




----------



## 72 kutty

Sorry so big on the last one.


----------



## 72 kutty

Here you a go, not a lowrider but I liked it


----------



## 72 kutty




----------



## 72 kutty




----------



## 72 kutty

Indoors, under horrible lighting


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 28 2006, 10:44 PM~6656556
> *Tone Loc from X-fest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Heres some that i did from a concert in albuquerque (dmx)


----------



## LUXURY

some of ice cube


----------



## LUXURY

some others.


----------



## Toro

here's a few of my stuff.....both with the new Rebel 30D and some with my Sony-808


----------



## Toro

damn double posts...heheheheh


----------



## Toro

:biggrin:


----------



## Toro

a couple more pics that I like....


----------



## lincolnaholic

lil something i slaped together last nite.Wat u thinks


----------



## lincolnaholic

Here's another!


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 29 2006, 08:50 PM~6663497
> *a couple more pics that I like....
> 
> *



:0 Damn... Jess you got some talent homie... :cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 30 2006, 11:25 PM~6671923
> *:0 Damn... Jess you got some talent homie...  :cheesy:  :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *



thas why he's also knows an "POVI"


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Dec 1 2006, 01:36 AM~6672468
> *thas why he's also knows an "POVI"
> *


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 1 2006, 12:25 AM~6671923
> *:0 Damn... Jess you got some talent homie...  :cheesy:  :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man...I wanna post a lot more but I have to wait for the features to come out first.....but I'll dig up some other stuff that I've done and put it on here...thanks on the props once again...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Dec 1 2006, 02:36 AM~6672468
> *thas why he's also knows an "POVI"
> *


no Serj.......the story behind that was when I went to Hawaii with Kita and his wife in February......we were driving to a Lua the family was taking us to and we were driving along the beach and to the other side there was a herd of bulls.....Kisa (Kita's cousin) said, "Look, there's Povi!" and I asked what Povi was and she said it's Samoan for BULL.......so it stuck from there on.....my whole office, family, and friends call me that now....so I guess you can say I was Christined in Hawaii..  ....hehehehhehehe


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 1 2006, 07:38 PM~6676864
> *thanks man...I wanna post a lot more but I have to wait for the features to come out first.....but I'll dig up some other stuff that I've done and put it on here...thanks on the props once again...
> *


----------



## lowrr

:cheesy:


----------



## Switchblade

TTT


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 6 2006, 12:58 AM~6511493
> *LISTEN UP,,,,,,,
> 
> IF YOUR SERIOUS ABOUT THIS CAMERA STUFF I WILL TELL YOU WHAT TO ADD TO YOUR COLLECTION,,,,,,
> 
> CANON 20D IS PERFECT I HAVE 3 OF THOSE CAMERAS
> 
> AS FOR YOUR LENS I WOULD RECOMMEND A CANON 24-70MM 2.8 "L" LENS
> 
> THIS LENS WILL RUN YOU ABOUT $1200 BUT I RECOMMEND YOU THIS LENS BECAUSE IT'S THE BEST ALL AROUND LENS,,, ESPECIALLY WITH THE 2.8,,, IT REALLY GOOD ON LOW LIGHT SHOT'S
> 
> YOUR 580 FLASH IS PERFECT AN YOUR GRIP IS ALSO PERFECT,,,,
> 
> DO NOT GET 17-85 BECAUSE IT'S NOT GOOD ON LOW LIGHT AN THE QUALITY IS NOT GOOD ALSO,,,,,,
> 
> I HAVE 3 CANON 20 D ($ 1200 EACH )
> 
> CANON 16-35 MM 2.8 L LENS ( $1300 )
> 
> CANON 24-70 MM 2.8 L LENS ( $1200 )
> 
> CANON 70-200 MM L  (IS) LENS ( $1800 )
> 
> CANON 500 MM 4.0 L LENS ( $5700)
> 
> THE REASON WHY I'AM TELLING YOU THIS BECAUSE I WENT THREW ALMOST EVERY LENS YOU CAN IMAGINE UNTIL I FINALLY WAS ABLE TO GET THE BEST LENS ( REMEMBER YOU GET WHAT YOU PAYED FOR )
> 
> I BEEN SHOTTING FOR ABOUT 12 YEARS
> 
> I JUST SHOT PARIS HILTON ON FRIDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME 562.244.9983
> *


GOD DAMN, YALL MOFOS ARE SOME HOUNDS WHEN IT COMES TO CELEBS!! THAT SHIT WOULD GET ON MY FUCKING NERVES TOO! I GUESS THATS THE PRICE OF FAME!


----------



## lowrr

:biggrin:


----------



## lincolnaholic

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Dec 3 2006, 03:11 PM~6685798
> *GOD DAMN, YALL MOFOS ARE SOME HOUNDS WHEN IT COMES TO CELEBS!!  THAT SHIT WOULD GET ON MY FUCKING NERVES TOO! I GUESS THATS THE PRICE OF FAME!
> *


Honestly,if i was makin millions of dollars,i wouldn,t give a damm,take my picture,i'll even mail some in.Fuck it!LOL

Besides,there are cases where u good to them,they in return are good to you,but when u treat them like caca,they'll come after ya.Nothin to it but to do it!!!

Here's a shot I did in downtown Atlanta,not bad huh?


----------



## Mr Impala

picture was taken under the 6th st bridge in La's "Skid Row District" just something i saw that caught my attention


----------



## Mr Impala

also next to the 6th st bridge


----------



## lowrr

very cool pictures :biggrin:


----------



## FernandoDeanda

damn I've been missing out on this topic. Good info and pics here!


----------



## 72 kutty

Let's see more


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 5 2006, 04:00 PM~6700733
> *also next to the 6th st bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I like that picture, I messed with it a little. I hope you don't mind


----------



## lincolnaholic

> _Originally posted by FernandoDeanda_@Dec 5 2006, 07:55 PM~6702428
> *damn I've been missing out on this topic. Good info and pics here!
> *


U betta believe it homie!


----------



## mxcn_roc

Equipment Update:

Canon 20D
Canon 17-85mm Lens
Canon 18-55mm(Kit Lens)
Canon 580EX Flash **Just ordered last night from Amazon.com
Canon TC80N3 Timer Remote Control

Bogen 3047 Head Unit
Bogen 3251 Legs


Next thing I want to look into is some lighting equipment.


----------



## mxcn_roc

Some recent shots:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 5 2006, 09:19 PM~6703503
> *Equipment Update:
> 
> Canon 20D
> Canon 17-85mm Lens
> Canon 18-55mm(Kit Lens)
> Canon 580EX Flash  **Just ordered last night from Amazon.com
> Canon TC80N3 Timer Remote Control
> 
> Bogen 3047 Head Unit
> Bogen 3251 Legs
> Next thing I want to look into is some lighting equipment.
> *



how much was your lens? i think the one i wanted was 1200.00 for the 17-85mm lens


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 6 2006, 05:29 PM~6708427
> *how much was your lens? i think the one i wanted was 1200.00 for the 17-85mm lens
> *


Sounds about right...


----------



## Mr Impala

my favorite photographer in the world his style is unsurpassed in our lowrider world


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 6 2006, 04:46 PM~6708552
> *my favorite photographer in the world his style is unsurpassed in our lowrider world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who is that B?


----------



## biggboy

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 14 2006, 05:12 PM~6567891
> *Excatly, I love other photographers to take a look at my work and give me ideas or pointers. I gotta thank Marco & Egdar, they helped me when i was first starting.
> 
> Some of the best people to ask on Layitlow are Howard or TwoTonz...good gente, constructive critisism.
> *


DAMN...u forgetting fernando deanda......WTF,c'mon....


----------



## Devious Sixty8

ya'll aint shit unless ya'll old skoo , like me!!


----------



## lincolnaholic

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Dec 8 2006, 10:18 PM~6727147
> *ya'll aint shit unless ya'll old skoo , like me!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Was......I....Born yet?
LOL


----------



## lincolnaholic

Some shots I took in downtown Atlanta,wat u thinks!


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Dec 8 2006, 10:55 PM~6727011
> *DAMN...u forgetting fernando deanda......WTF,c'mon....
> *


 :biggrin: 

fernando rocks!


----------



## mxcn_roc

From this past Sunday. 










EXIF Notes:

1/6 at f5.0
ISO 200
17mm


----------



## lincolnaholic

Toys'4'Tots event that GA lowriders threw.Wat u think!?


----------



## lincolnaholic

Toys'4'Tots event that GA lowriders threw.Wat u think!?


----------



## mxcn_roc

Can we implement the use of "EXIF Notes"? This is information that can be obtained in Photoshop or any photography software package. If you don't have access to this information, they are real basic. Simply list the following with each image you shot. 

1. Shutter Speed
2. Film Speed
3. F-stop

What do all think of this idea?


----------



## lincolnaholic

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 12 2006, 08:42 PM~6750781
> *Can we implement the use of "EXIF Notes"?  This is information that can be obtained in Photoshop or any photography software package.  If you don't have access to this information, they are real basic.  Simply list the following with each image you shot.
> 
> 1. Shutter Speed
> 2. Film Speed
> 3. F-stop
> 
> What do all think of this idea?
> *


not a bad idea,but it'll throw wnt matter if theres heavy editing in phtoshp .
but yea,lets do it


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by lincolnaholic_@Dec 12 2006, 08:52 PM~6750842
> *not a bad idea,but it'll throw wnt matter if theres heavy editing in phtoshp .
> but yea,lets do it
> *


I figured since that's what other photography sites do, we might as well implement that here to. 

As far as posting images that have been altered in Photoshop. I guess that's up to the person in what they want to share. But for me, I like seeing the actual photos with no filter's or graphics applied to them. 

All the images I've shared have only been resized and color corrected for web display.


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 6 2006, 06:03 PM~6710006
> *who is that B?
> *


Estevan Oriol


----------



## lowrr

I was just wondering what you think of this camera
canon eos digital rebel xti 400d 10.1 megapixel 
for some one that likes photography but is just starting out in
digital around $800


----------



## lincolnaholic

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 12 2006, 08:59 PM~6750903
> *I figured since that's what other photography sites do, we might as well implement that here to.
> 
> As far as posting images that have been altered in Photoshop. I guess that's up to the person in what they want to share.  But for me, I like seeing the actual photos with no filter's or graphics applied to them.
> 
> All the images I've shared have only been resized and color corrected for web display.
> *


smae here,most times I do phtoshp,u can tell cause I get real artsy wit the thing.LOL


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Dec 13 2006, 12:52 AM~6751889
> *Estevan Oriol
> *


yea, he is the best. You guys should check out his line of t-shirts with his photos on them


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 13 2006, 10:41 AM~6754147
> *yea, he is the best. You guys should check out his line of t-shirts with his photos on them
> *


I know I heard that name before....anyone got a link or a site to go check it out?


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 13 2006, 09:50 PM~6757161
> *I know I heard that name before....anyone got a link or a site to go check it out?
> *


http://www.estevanoriol.com/


----------



## 72 kutty

TTT


----------



## lincolnaholic

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 13 2006, 10:46 PM~6758009
> *http://www.estevanoriol.com/
> *


Very Nice work pro.Hey let me ask u somthing,what happened to fuego magazine,I dnt see it anymore?


----------



## 72 kutty

Here's the one in my avatar


----------



## MikeS

im michael 17 years old and livin in the netherlands
here's some of my stuff..
im takin photos for almost 2 years now.

my gear:
nikon d70s
28-80 nikkor
70-300 nikkor
10-20 sigma 

35year old SLR camera
28mm 
135mm
fisheye

pics:































































































































would like to thank all the photographers on lil, great inspriration and i think we could learn from each other

:thumbsup: good topic

merry christmas


----------



## truucha

*HERE ARE SOME PICTURES OF US DURING THE HUNTING OF CELEBRITIES*

*THIS SHOT I TOOK LAST MONTH WHILE WE WHERE SHOOTING TOM CRUISE AN KATIE HOLMS AT A PARK, THEY WHERE WATCHING THERE SON CONNER'S FOOTBALL GAME, THE GUY IN THE BROWN SHORT'S AN BLACK SHIRT IS MY PARTNER,,, ONE OF THE BEST IN THIS GAME*










*THIS PICTURE IS OF ME CHASING PARIS HILTON ON RODEO DR. THIS WAS HOLLOWEEN DAY,,, CHECK OUT MY POWER PACK CORD, IT'S DESCONNECTED* :0 










*THIS IS MY PARTNER GALO, BEING CHASED BY BRUCE WILLIES OUTSIDE A SUPER MARKET,,*

*









THIS IS MY PARTNER MICKEY IN THE BLACK L.A HAT ON THE FAR LEFT SHOOTING THREW HALLY BERRY'S FRONT WINDOW OF HER WHITE RANGE ROVER*









*
THIS IS MY BOY GALO AFTER CRASHING INTO LINSEY LOHAN,, YES HE IS ON OUR TEAM,,, WE STILL MAKE FUN OF HIM EVERY WEEK ABOUT THAT *DAY


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 30 2006, 04:37 AM~6663409
> *here's a few of my stuff.....both with the new Rebel 30D and some with my Sony-808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


like the first and last one, beautiful! :cheesy: 
how did you got that "glossy" effect on those 2?


----------



## Latin Thug

Some nice pics by Toro!


----------



## lincolnaholic

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Dec 25 2006, 12:51 PM~6821475
> *HERE ARE SOME PICTURES OF US DURING THE HUNTING OF CELEBRITIES
> 
> THIS SHOT I TOOK LAST MONTH WHILE WE WHERE SHOOTING TOM CRUISE AN KATIE HOLMS AT A PARK, THEY WHERE WATCHING THERE SON CONNER'S FOOTBALL GAME, THE GUY IN THE BROWN SHORT'S AN BLACK SHIRT IS MY PARTNER,,, ONE OF THE BEST IN THIS GAME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS PICTURE IS OF ME CHASING PARIS HILTON ON RODEO DR.  THIS WAS HOLLOWEEN DAY,,, CHECK OUT MY POWER PACK CORD, IT'S DESCONNECTED  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS MY PARTNER GALO, BEING CHASED BY BRUCE WILLIES OUTSIDE A SUPER MARKET,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS MY PARTNER MICKEY IN THE BLACK L.A HAT ON THE FAR LEFT SHOOTING THREW HALLY BERRY'S FRONT WINDOW OF HER WHITE RANGE ROVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS MY BOY GALO AFTER CRASHING INTO LINSEY LOHAN,, YES HE IS ON OUR TEAM,,, WE STILL MAKE FUN OF HIM EVERY WEEK ABOUT THAT DAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOL,CHECK OUT THE PACK HUNTERS!!!!!!GUYS R OUT 4 BLOOD QUE NO!?LOL


----------



## Knightstalker

Some of these guys take some badass fuckin pics...  

I'm still a rookie.. but I'm learning.. :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

..


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 25 2006, 11:39 PM~6825378
> *Some of these guys take some badass fuckin pics...
> 
> I'm still a rookie.. but I'm learning.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I hear you on that. I'm barely starting out myself, but I am learning a lot, so dont ignore the noobs just yet


----------



## Twotonz

Cant belive i just saw this topic. There are some real talented photographers up in this topic. I just wish you guys would show some more of your guys work. I do photography as a hobby and not really as a money maker (at least not yet). Here are some of my pics.


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 26 2006, 10:46 PM~6832709
> *Cant belive i just saw this topic.  There are some real talented photographers up in this topic.  I just wish you guys would show some more of your guys work.  I do photography as a hobby and not really as a money maker (at least not yet).  Here are some of my pics.*


Damn bro some more nice pics... :thumbsup:

I agree though, we need more folks to open up and post thier work


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:biggrin: 

Olympus is the only choice when it comes to photography for me....Some of my own work.


----------



## Latin Thug

:angry: Pic dont show up


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Dec 27 2006, 01:03 AM~6833328
> *:angry: Pic dont show up
> *


They are up, look again.


----------



## Twotonz

nice


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 26 2006, 10:50 PM~6833205
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Olympus is the only choice when it comes to photography for me....Some of my own work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


national giograhic(sp) right thurr


----------



## JasonJ

~TTT~


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Keep this thread alive.


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Dec 26 2006, 11:50 PM~6833205
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Olympus is the only choice when it comes to photography for me....Some of my own work.*


Nice Macros you got there! The flower Macro is very similar to the first flower shot I took


----------



## VGP

Here is my fav street pic.

I thought about doing some Photoshop work on it to take away the power lines and trim some of the trees, but I was too lazy :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jan 9 2007, 10:56 PM~6949038
> *Here is my fav street pic.
> 
> I thought about doing some Photoshop work on it to take away the power lines and trim some of the trees, but I was too lazy :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HD Lowrider




----------



## mxcn_roc

Just picked up a Canon 24mm 1:2.8 wide angle lens.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 11 2007, 11:46 PM~6966698
> *Just picked up a Canon 24mm 1:2.8 wide angle lens.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 11 2007, 10:46 PM~6966698
> *Just picked up a Canon 24mm 1:2.8 wide angle lens.
> *



So what do you want? A cookie? :0 


J/K :roflmao: :roflmao:


:wave: Qvo Carlos? :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo

There are some very talented individuals here. Here are a few I have taken. I don't have the greatest equipment, but I like it. The equipment I have:

Canon Digital Rebel

Canon EF 75 - 300

Canon EFS 18 - 55

I dont have a lot of money tied up in this (bought it used), and I am still new. I have only been taking pick for about 8 months.
Hope you like them.


----------



## YellowAmigo

ttt for a great topic


----------



## Twotonz




----------



## Twotonz




----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 15 2007, 02:20 AM~6990217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HEY, get off of layitlow and finish your webpage damn it :biggrin:


----------



## Devious Sixty8

i aint even been keepin up wif this thread..

but whats a good cheap digital cam? something like 4+ megapixals.. with a good shutter speed? cause one i had b4 that was 3.0.. took good pics, but shutter speed sucked and wasn't good for action stuff, and also had to hold it real still..or comes out blurry.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Jan 15 2007, 08:15 PM~6997433
> *HEY, get off of layitlow and finish your webpage damn it  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CrazyCutlas

TTT


----------



## BLVD

*TTT*....Much respect to all the photographers here, im still learning.....havent even messed with an SLR yet. Im going to buy a Canon Rebel or 20D soon though.... :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

From the Barrett-Jackson Auction(011807).  




























The rest:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=312039&st=20


----------



## I. K. Rico

:uh: she's cute... but damn that bubble '63 is sexy as hell! damn fool you take good pictures... i need to get into that shit, but i'm a broke ass black man and i can't afford to spend g's on a camera... any money that i do get goes into my car... and i still gotta buy another laptop (2 g's Mac of course) before i think about a good camera, cause someone spilled beer on my other one... what a bitch... but yeah beautiful pics fool! :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

*TTT*


----------



## 72 kutty

A couple from the last couple of weeks!


----------



## 72 kutty

Lil Eddie pimpin!








Lil Eddie and his dad having a chat with his 64 on 3!


----------



## YellowAmigo

here are a few pics from a snow day we had last year....



















Here is my boy Mitch fucking off on the Forman showin off, With my poor Cutlass on Daytons in the background.


----------



## BLVD

*TTT*


----------



## LUXURY




----------



## slimed

nice pics  thx


----------



## lincolnaholic

Havent posted anything in a minute.But check these out,tell me wat u think.


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by lincolnaholic_@Jan 20 2007, 07:26 PM~7041420
> *Havent posted anything in a minute.But check these out,tell me wat u think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice........


----------



## Twotonz

nice pics Lincolnaholic and wut up Lux


a few from last years Disneyland trip


view from my hotel window


















TomorrowLand


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 21 2007, 12:35 AM~7043032
> *nice pics Lincolnaholic and wut up Lux
> 
> *


sup tonz. hows the famous photographer doing?


----------



## lincolnaholic

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 20 2007, 11:35 PM~7043032
> *nice pics Lincolnaholic and wut up Lux
> a few from last years Disneyland trip
> view from my hotel window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TomorrowLand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thanx bro,iv'e seen ur work i must say.....very nice.


----------



## CrazyCutlas

ttt awsome topic hope you all likes yellowamigo's pics.....and my wheely riding skills.......so TTT for an awsome topic


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 21 2007, 01:23 AM~7043745
> *sup tonz. hows the famous photographer doing?
> *


well i hope YOU doing good :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by lincolnaholic_@Jan 21 2007, 07:25 AM~7044180
> *Thanx bro,iv'e seen ur work i must say.....very nice.
> *


thanks homie...i hope to see some more of your work


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 21 2007, 02:55 PM~7045965
> *well i hope YOU doing good  :biggrin:
> *


Please I dont have my own calendar...well atleast not right now


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 21 2007, 01:47 PM~7046328
> *Please I dont have my own calendar...well atleast not right now
> *


 :0


----------



## YellowAmigo

TTT for one of the best topics on here!!!!


----------



## mxcn_roc

Something I took earlier today of the Phoenix skyline:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 25 2007, 07:45 PM~7086958
> *Something I took earlier today of the Phoenix skyline:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: My new desktop background... :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 25 2007, 07:49 PM~7086984
> *:cheesy: My new desktop background... :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 25 2007, 08:45 PM~7086958
> *Something I took earlier today of the Phoenix skyline:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very very nice


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 25 2007, 09:45 PM~7086958
> *Something I took earlier today of the Phoenix skyline:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awsome pic.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

tight pic mxcn_roc


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 26 2007, 12:32 AM~7089698
> *tight pic mxcn_roc
> *


 :buttkick: ...... :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnaholic

Takin in downtown Atlanta!Wat u think?


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by lincolnaholic_@Jan 28 2007, 02:32 PM~7108817
> *
> Takin in downtown Atlanta!Wat u think?
> *



Awsome pic bro......


----------



## YellowAmigo

here is one I forgot about.... I was messing around while my boy was welding... This is one of my favorite pics I have taken...


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by lincolnaholic_@Jan 28 2007, 12:32 PM~7108817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Takin in downtown Atlanta!Wat u think?
> *


sweet


----------



## I. K. Rico

carlos you're too good homie! keep 'em coming! :thumbsup:


----------



## lincolnaholic

LIVING IT UP IN THE A!!!!!!


----------



## lincolnaholic

Come on guys,post sum new pics,keep this thread alive!


----------



## GRS-HPR

can anyone post pix up in here as im not pro but share an intrest in photography?


----------



## MR GREGGO

i didn't read all tha topic....but this is 2 reflex i taste:
i'm a Nikon user...
-D80
-D200

D200 is a great gun,but expensive...i recommand tha D80....
D80 with 18/135 lens and SB 600 or 800 flash is a cool set up....(i recommand a 18/135 lens cauz tha D80 don't have anti-dust system,so less you change your lens better it is...)


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Feb 2 2007, 04:52 AM~7155479
> *i didn't read all tha topic....but this is 2 reflex i taste:
> i'm a Nikon user...
> -D80
> -D200
> 
> D200 is a great gun,but expensive...i recommand tha D80....
> D80 with 18/135 lens and SB 600 or 800 flash is a cool set up....(i recommand a 18/135 lens cauz  tha D80 don't have anti-dust system,so less you change your lens better it is...)
> *



what's the difference between both... I was doing an online comparison and they seem to be the same thing?


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Feb 2 2007, 05:52 AM~7155479
> *i didn't read all tha topic....but this is 2 reflex i taste:
> i'm a Nikon user...
> -D80
> -D200
> 
> D200 is a great gun,but expensive...i recommand tha D80....
> D80 with 18/135 lens and SB 600 or 800 flash is a cool set up....(i recommand a 18/135 lens cauz  tha D80 don't have anti-dust system,so less you change your lens better it is...)
> *


post some pictures of the new magazine...its really a beautiful layout


----------



## MR GREGGO

tha D80 is tha 'hermanito" of tha D200....tha body is different,tha D200 is tropicalised and it has more option,tha D200 is more speed....
But honestly,for me tha D80 is really good,tha difference is not big for tha more expensive price of tha D200...

Thanx Larisa....you know you're my sista!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

here is some more pics... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty

> here is some more pics... :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Great Pics!


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Feb 2 2007, 12:52 PM~7155479
> *i didn't read all tha topic....but this is 2 reflex i taste:
> i'm a Nikon user...
> -D80
> -D200
> 
> D200 is a great gun,but expensive...i recommand tha D80....
> D80 with 18/135 lens and SB 600 or 800 flash is a cool set up....(i recommand a 18/135 lens cauz  tha D80 don't have anti-dust system,so less you change your lens better it is...)
> *



yeah nikon always did it for me too! :cheesy: 
i do all my stuff still with my D70s 28-80mm, 70-300mm and 10-20 sigma lens
the range for me 10mm all up to 300mm is just perfect for me :cheesy:


----------



## GRS-HPR

HERES A PIC FROM AUS


----------



## GRS-HPR

BUMP FROM TODAYS CAR SHOW IN AUSTRALIA


----------



## marcoman

Very nice images, here's my two-cents from this old fart...
~M~


----------



## GRS-HPR

LOVIN THE 1ST WITH THE WHOLE SKY AN ALL WHAT CAR IS IT ??


----------



## marcoman

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Feb 4 2007, 03:43 AM~7169918
> *LOVIN THE 1ST WITH THE WHOLE SKY AN ALL WHAT CAR IS IT ??
> *



It's a '50 Chevy Fastback shot a few weeks ago...
~M~

THANKS!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by marcoman_@Feb 4 2007, 01:31 AM~7169901
> *Very nice images, here's my two-cents from this old fart...
> ~M~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i love that bomb shot and that chola girl pic...ive seen that floating around all over the internet


----------



## lincolnaholic

Good times!


----------



## LUXURY

A few from this weekend :biggrin: 






































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## VGP

nice Marco, Linc, and Lux


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 5 2007, 10:43 PM~7185936
> *nice Marco, Linc, and Lux
> *



Agree, nice Pics!


----------



## Twotonz

a few pics i just took of my Chucks


----------



## Knightstalker

:biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo

here is a couple more....


----------



## YellowAmigo




----------



## GRS-HPR

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 7 2007, 04:10 PM~7195516
> *a few pics i just took of my Chucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



IS THT BLOOD?


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Feb 7 2007, 09:11 AM~7197632
> *IS THT BLOOD?
> *


dont ask questions..LOL 

another flik


----------



## lincolnaholic

WAAS SAPPENING HOMIES!!!!


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Feb 7 2007, 08:11 AM~7197632
> *IS THT BLOOD?
> *



Yeah, long story on the chucks!


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 25 2007, 07:45 PM~7086958
> *Something I took earlier today of the Phoenix skyline:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man that must have been a slow day in la.. that place is always jammed up with traffic but on a good note.. nice pic


----------



## AllHustle NoLove

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 5 2007, 10:02 PM~7185417
> *A few from this weekend  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OK THIS ONE IS A WINNER......

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

What the best Canon lens to get when shooting inside for the car shows I have been looking into getting something good what do you guys think is going to give me the best picture quality. I was looking into the 16-35 mm 2.8L is this the best option or should I get something else thanks for the advice


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

ttt


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 7 2007, 06:44 PM~7202168
> *man that must have been a slow day in la.. that place is always jammed up with traffic but on a good note.. nice pic
> *



Huh? LA.......


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Feb 8 2007, 05:45 PM~7212023
> *Huh? LA.......
> *


yeah that picture was taken in phoenix


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 8 2007, 06:42 PM~7212479
> *yeah that picture was taken in phoenix
> *



Yeah i know just wondering what the la was for....whats up girl? uffin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Feb 8 2007, 04:45 PM~7212023
> *Huh? LA.......
> *


hahahah my bad just noticed that.. hahaha that one with the naked girl made me loose my concentration :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 8 2007, 08:12 PM~7213245
> *hahahah my bad just noticed that.. hahaha that one with the naked girl made me loose my concentration :biggrin:
> *


Sup greg, you already know what i do.


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Feb 8 2007, 07:47 PM~7212994
> *Yeah i know just wondering what the la was for....whats up girl?  uffin:
> *


sup, vegas is getting close


----------



## Sunny D-lite

Here is some work from my homie Spider Man
http://i1.tinypic.com/33mbvye.jpg[/img]]


----------



## Sunny D-lite

http://i4.tinypic.com/4fvr0k0.jpg[/img]]


----------



## Sunny D-lite

http://i15.tinypic.com/4540cc4.jpg[/img]] 
http://i13.tinypic.com/453tf1c.jpg[/img]]


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 8 2007, 08:12 PM~7213245
> *hahahah my bad just noticed that.. hahaha that one with the naked girl made me loose my concentration :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: know what you mean...............


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 8 2007, 08:13 PM~7213275
> *sup, vegas is getting close
> *



Nada, just cleaning my house and trying to figure out why i redid the pool table in black :angry: VEGAS!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by gtimeseastlos_@Feb 8 2007, 07:20 PM~7213369
> *Here is some work from my homie Spider Man
> 
> *



SPIDEY has alot of talent... His pics are badass


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 8 2007, 03:45 AM~7206520
> *What the best Canon lens to get when shooting inside for the car shows I have been looking into getting something good what do you guys think is going to give me the best picture quality. I was looking into the 16-35 mm 2.8L is this the best option or should I get something else thanks for the advice
> *


try the lens with the image stabilization built in...pricey but work great in low light conditions


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 8 2007, 11:45 PM~7216323
> *try the lens with the image stabilization built in...pricey but work great in low light conditions
> *


this is the one I'm thinking of getting it's $1,300 then there the other one with IS $500


----------



## lincolnaholic

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 9 2007, 01:14 AM~7216433
> *this is the one I'm thinking of getting it's $1,300 then there the other one with IS $500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



who makes the second one?


----------



## 86' Chevy

them are cool


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by lincolnaholic_@Feb 10 2007, 09:49 AM~7225430
> *who makes the second one?
> *


both of them are Canon lens


----------



## MR GREGGO

WALKIN IN MY SHOEZ....


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Feb 11 2007, 05:29 AM~7230820
> *WALKIN IN MY SHOEZ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Got my new Canon lens the 16-35mm 2.8L here's some test shots I'm still learning any tips that can help me get better is appreciated and I'm shooting with an EOS Digital Rebel XL


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 13 2007, 06:03 PM~7251689
> *Got my new Canon lens the 16-35mm 2.8L here's some test shots I'm still learning any tips that can help me get better is appreciated and I'm shooting with an EOS Digital Rebel XL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## drasticbean

here are some of my photos from last week on the way to work....









































































*i took these pictures with my
sony-cybershot dsc-w50 6mp ---250 camera..
but i plan on buying a slr this summer*


----------



## 93candylac

here some pics i took with my 400 dollar digital camera. nothing much, but i like em'.


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

cool topic !

Should we post up a flick? 

My other homies should post up some flickz on here.
like 

VOLO - 
SPIDERMAN -
JUST TO NAME A FEW

KEEP IT UP !


----------



## drasticbean

*going to work last week...... i hate the snow...*


----------



## Frontwalker

A pic i took last week with a 100 dollar Kodak, Tought it was cool


----------



## Frontwalker

some more


----------



## SixFourClownin




----------



## 72 kutty

Raider Bike from Elite










Taken at a car wash last month










Impalas Wear


----------



## 72 kutty

Lil Eddie and his dad talkin with his car on 3


----------



## 72 kutty

Behind the wheel


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 18 2007, 01:11 PM~7290475
> *Lil Eddie and his dad talkin with his car on 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*this is a priceless picture...... *


----------



## YellowAmigo

I love this topic!!!!!


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 18 2007, 04:41 PM~7292030
> *this is a priceless picture......
> *



Thanks, it sure is priceless!


----------



## MikeS

:cheesy: i love your new york shots drastic bean!, pretty cool to see what someone the other side of the earth sees when he's going to work. so different from here,.

i thought i would be nice i we share our photo tips and tricks so we could learn from each other, would defently help me beceause im now in my 4 year during photographic study.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Feb 19 2007, 05:07 AM~7296090
> *:cheesy: i love your new york shots drastic bean!, pretty cool to see what someone the other side of the earth sees when he's going to work. so different from here,.
> 
> i thought i would be nice i we share our photo tips and tricks so we could learn from each other, would defently help me beceause im now in my 4 year during photographic study.
> *


COOL... thanks i'll take some more next week.... i'm glad you like them...


----------



## MR GREGGO

bad azz flicks Kutty...

some flicks from My Eastside, 57 area France....

E-side:









Ghetto Heaven Door









Under tha bridge









Misery In Motel









Clickz claiming









Crack Squat









tha Ghetto death?...









Dream


----------



## 72 kutty

> bad azz flicks Kutty...
> 
> some flicks from My Eastside, 57 area France....
> 
> Thanks Mr Greggo! I'm diggin yours too, very nice


----------



## YellowAmigo

Those are some bad ass shots MR GREGGO.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURY

sup greggo..about time you posted some of your fliks in here. beautiful as always.


----------



## LUXURY

For another member:


----------



## DerbycityDave

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 19 2007, 12:17 PM~7298192
> *For another member:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT IS A NICE PIC . :thumbsup:


----------



## MR GREGGO

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 19 2007, 12:30 PM~7297855
> *sup greggo..about time you posted some of your fliks in here. beautiful as always.
> *


thanx homegurl...you know i love you..ha ha...and you know what i think about your arte....FIRMEEEEEEEE


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Feb 20 2007, 11:44 AM~7306970
> *thanx homegurl...you know i love you..ha ha...and you know what i think about your arte....FIRMEEEEEEEE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thank you for your words. How's everything across the ocean? Hows the familia?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove

I NEED A LENSE FOR MY CANNON SLR...ANYBODY WANNA SELL ME ONE? PLS PM ME...MINE BROKE AND IM NOT TRYING TO SPEND TOO MUCH FOR A LENS...NOT LOOKING FOR A HIGH END ONE. 

THANKS


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

:0


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## 72 kutty




----------



## 72 kutty

TTT


----------



## 72 kutty

Las Vegas desert road


----------



## YellowAmigo

VooDoo Lounge










Dayton


----------



## I. K. Rico

*damn i want to get into photography, maybe after i'm done with my car i'll invest in a REAL camera... :biggrin: *










































































*That's just a few pics from our picnic in Tucson... Check out more coverage at Lowriding Underground...*


----------



## tofnlow

well I just got a canon 630 i cant afford a dslr and even when i decide to get one id stilll want a slim point and shot but my question is. what tricks can i still do with this camera. i can choose between 50-800 iso aswell as macro and some other functions. for shooting pictures like cars driving on the street to get that blur effect do you just use a low iso?


----------



## YellowAmigo

TTT for my favorite topic


----------



## MR GREGGO

for tha homie Abel....


----------



## SixFourClownin




----------



## lincolnaholic

[img=http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/8782/blckandgoldrzhu5.jpg]

What u think huh?


----------



## lincolnaholic

What u think huh?


----------



## lincolnaholic




----------



## 72 kutty

King of the Streets, San Jo 2006


----------



## Knightstalker

:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

One i took lastnight


----------



## 72 kutty




----------



## drasticbean

*ON THE WAY TO WORK THE OTHER DAY...*


----------



## MR GREGGO

my best gun


----------



## res0kps0

i shoot with a hasselblad.

http://www.lowriderphotography.blogspot.com/


----------



## biglucke

one of my favorite threads on LIL!! had a question for you guys. I bought a D50 with 28-80 and 70-300 lenses for myself for christmas :biggrin: still learning with it, but need a good photo program, i just bought a new laptop & dont have any software. so what would you recomend thats not to complicated or to much $ :biggrin: photoshop? what version? any others


----------



## SixFourClownin




----------



## HD Lowrider

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc




----------



## SixFourClownin

My homies daugter, Marilyn.


----------



## YellowAmigo

Here is a couple I took at work today.... One of these days I am gonna get photoshop and do some editing... :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

check it out LayItLow Photographer of the Month Contest


----------



## lincolnaholic

DOWNTOWN ATLANTA.THIS IS THE WESTIN HOTEL.BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by lincolnaholic_@Mar 14 2007, 05:49 PM~7478464
> *
> 
> DOWNTOWN ATLANTA.THIS IS THE WESTIN HOTEL.BEAUTIFUL!
> *


Damn, nice pic!


----------



## The Scientist

I have been readin this thread for a while now, but what I want to know is this....
What kind of capability does either of these cameras give you.
I am taking pics like this with $91 Kodak Easyshare C633









What should I look forward to if I had one of these cameras is my real question. Especially since I would be spending over $1000 for this qaulity I don't know about yet!


----------



## SixFourClownin

My dog Bailey!


----------



## lincolnaholic

> _Originally posted by The Scientist_@Mar 14 2007, 08:48 PM~7480725
> *I have been readin this thread for a while now, but what I want to know is this....
> What kind of capability does either of these cameras give you.
> I am taking pics like this with $91 Kodak Easyshare C633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What should I look forward to if I had one of these cameras is my real question.  Especially since I would be spending over $1000 for this qaulity I don't know about yet!
> *


Well,the difference is seen below............


----------



## The Scientist

> _Originally posted by lincolnaholic_@Mar 15 2007, 12:25 AM~7481529
> *Well,the difference is seen below............
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: I don't have any pictures to compare that to, but I will be sure to go downtown around 1:00 and find a Blue Lotus parked near a building!  :thumbsup: :0


----------



## YellowAmigo

Here is a few I forgot about.....


----------



## lincolnaholic

> _Originally posted by The Scientist_@Mar 15 2007, 08:26 AM~7482984
> *:roflmao: I don't have any pictures to compare that to, but I will be sure to go downtown around 1:00 and find a  Blue Lotus parked near a building!   :thumbsup:  :0
> *


lol,bet.Yea,if yu go back and read the posts we've put a while back,u will find good discussions on DSLR.Im a Nikon guy and for a first time buyer,i recommend the D50 or the new D80.But go pack through the thread and check it out.


----------



## lincolnaholic

MORE OF THE BEAUTIFUL A


----------



## MR GREGGO

some news flicks...

Hood claiming:18/f3.5









Ghetto church









Welcome To Downtown









for tha end,this is a special flicka....a dawg engraved some words in french:"I fuck all tha racist assholes/fuck racism;by Chilo"....i like that!


----------



## The Scientist

> _Originally posted by lincolnaholic_@Mar 15 2007, 07:42 PM~7486376
> *lol,bet.Yea,if yu go back and read the posts we've put a while back,u will find good discussions on DSLR.Im a Nikon guy and for a first time buyer,i recommend the D50 or the new D80.But go pack through the thread and check it out.
> *



I have been reading it for a while! I have gone back through and looked at some of my shots from my girls camera. I see an EXTREME amount of Detail taken with those Cameras. I can see why these cameras are so popular.
What's the difference in the D50 and the D80?


----------



## The Scientist

Forget about those 2....What's up with the Canon 5D vs the Nikon D200?


----------



## lincolnaholic

> _Originally posted by The Scientist_@Mar 16 2007, 02:20 PM~7492135
> *Forget about those 2....What's up with the Canon 5D vs the Nikon D200?
> *



I'll tell you like this.I've worked extensively with both brands and what I learned is this,it is true that the Canon will give you a brighter picture.But the Nikon gives you a better natural color.Also I find the button layout on the Nikon a lot better than the Canon for quick adjustments.I.e the dial.Nikon has it under the shutter and Canon has the huge dile on the bttm next to the LCD.So if you plan on usin any editing software like photoshop,I would go wit the Niknon cause you can brighten ur images anyway,But if you want to print staight from the camera,go wit the Canon.
This is what I think,hopefully others can put in thier 2 cents.


----------



## The Scientist

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## lincolnaholic




----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by lincolnaholic_@Mar 16 2007, 11:50 PM~7494130
> *
> *


THats a bad ass pic... awesome... :thumbsup:


----------



## MR GREGGO

bad azz pic!

new flick...E-Side Gambling:


----------



## lincolnaholic

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Mar 17 2007, 09:00 AM~7495973
> *bad azz pic!
> 
> new flick...E-Side Gambling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Lovin it!


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by lincolnaholic_@Mar 2 2007, 07:35 PM~7392924
> *
> 
> What u think huh?
> *


Lovin this picture! Anymore pics of this monte?


----------



## The Scientist

Can you guys please post what kind of camera/lens you used with each photo!  :thumbsup:  I will be in the market for a camera pretty soon and I would like to see the quality and detail. I think I am leaning towards the Nikon D200 :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo

I got me a new toy for my camera....lol..... :biggrin: I wanted one of these lenses since I got my camera. I love this effect.










BTW this was taken with a Canon EOS Digital Rebel w/a EFS 18-55mm lens with a super wide 0.42X AF with micro.... I know I have an older rebel but hey I got it 2 lenses (EFS 18-55mm and a Canon 75-300mm) 2 batteries, charger, and a bag for $400..... :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 14 2007, 09:18 PM~7481042
> *My dog Bailey!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## The Scientist

Good Deal. I like that lens...it gives a "Peep Hole" effect!



> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Mar 19 2007, 09:41 PM~7510202
> *I got me a new toy for my camera....lol..... :biggrin: I wanted one of these lenses since I got my camera. I love this effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW this was taken with a Canon EOS Digital Rebel w/a EFS 18-55mm lens with a super wide 0.42X AF with micro.... I know I have an older rebel but hey I got it 2 lenses (EFS 18-55mm and a Canon 75-300mm) 2 batteries, charger, and a bag for $400..... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## YellowAmigo

I am gonna have to play with it to get it tuned in and learn how to use it, but I love the effect it gives... It also works as a panoramic lens too..


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by The Scientist_@Mar 15 2007, 04:48 AM~7480725
> *I have been readin this thread for a while now, but what I want to know is this....
> What kind of capability does either of these cameras give you.
> I am taking pics like this with $91 Kodak Easyshare C633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What should I look forward to if I had one of these cameras is my real question.  Especially since I would be spending over $1000 for this qaulity I don't know about yet!
> *


thats nice! :0


----------



## lincolnaholic

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Mar 19 2007, 07:41 PM~7510202
> *I got me a new toy for my camera....lol..... :biggrin: I wanted one of these lenses since I got my camera. I love this effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW this was taken with a Canon EOS Digital Rebel w/a EFS 18-55mm lens with a super wide 0.42X AF with micro.... I know I have an older rebel but hey I got it 2 lenses (EFS 18-55mm and a Canon 75-300mm) 2 batteries, charger, and a bag for $400..... :biggrin:
> *



Well u need 3 basic lenses.Standard,zoom,and wide.
Get you a 18-55,12-24 wide, and a 70-300 zoom.O and the D200,sexy ass fuckin
camera.Dont forget to get a flash.SB-800 is the best out there,I have it and i couldnt live wit out it.It wireless to.NICE!but it is bout $400.


----------



## lincolnaholic

Oops,quoted wrng guy,lol,this was for SCIENTIST.


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by lincolnaholic_@Mar 20 2007, 08:15 AM~7512631
> *Oops,quoted wrng guy,lol,this was for SCIENTIST.
> *


 :twak: :angry: .......................j/k..................... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## The Scientist

> _Originally posted by lincolnaholic_@Mar 20 2007, 07:14 AM~7512630
> *Well u need 3 basic lenses.Standard,zoom,and wide.
> Get you a 18-55,12-24 wide, and a 70-300 zoom.O and the D200,sexy ass fuckin
> camera.Dont forget to get a flash.SB-800 is the best out there,I have it and i couldnt live wit out it.It wireless to.NICE!but it is bout $400.
> *


THANKS!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I was just looking at all that stuff you mentioned. Is that 18-55 your all-around lens?....Ohhh, I didn't know the SB-800 was wireless :0 That makes it even better. 

I do have a question though...The looked at the D80 yesterday looked like it has a built in flash and the D200 doesn't. How good are the pictures in low light level without a flash.
I found this article about the D200. Could you check it out and tell me how true this guys reviews are.  
http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/d200.htm

Oh yeah is this goo deal on Ebay? $1600 for the D200 with 
+Plus Nikon 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G ED AF-S DX Lens
+Plus Nikon 70-300mm g4-5.6G AF Lens
+Plus 1 0.42X Pro Wide Angle Lens
+Plus Introduction to the Nikon D200 DVD
+Plus 1 Auto Digital Flash
+Plus 2 Lens Cap Holders 
+Plus 1 2-Gigabyte Compact Flash Card 
+Plus 1 USB Memory Card Reader 
+Plus 1 Deluxe Carrying Bag 
+Plus 1 Deluxe Video & Photo 60" Tripod 
+Plus 1 Camera/Video Mini Tripod
+Plus 1 3 Pc. Lens Cleaning Kit


http://cgi.ebay.com/Nikon-D200-Digital-SLR...1QQcmdZViewItem
Thanks


----------



## lincolnaholic

> _Originally posted by The Scientist_@Mar 20 2007, 12:10 PM~7514797
> *THANKS!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I was just looking at all that stuff you mentioned.  Is that 18-55 your all-around lens?....Ohhh, I didn't know the SB-800 was wireless :0  That makes it even better.
> 
> I do have a question though...The looked at the D80 yesterday looked like it has a built in flash and the D200 doesn't.  How good are the pictures in low light level without a flash.
> I found this article about the D200. Could you check it out and tell me how true this guys reviews are.
> http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/d200.htm
> 
> Oh yeah is this goo deal on Ebay? $1600 for the D200 with
> +Plus Nikon 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G ED AF-S DX Lens
> +Plus Nikon 70-300mm g4-5.6G AF Lens
> +Plus 1 0.42X Pro Wide Angle Lens
> +Plus Introduction to the Nikon D200 DVD
> +Plus 1 Auto Digital Flash
> +Plus 2 Lens Cap Holders
> +Plus 1 2-Gigabyte Compact Flash Card
> +Plus 1 USB Memory Card Reader
> +Plus 1 Deluxe Carrying Bag
> +Plus 1 Deluxe Video & Photo 60" Tripod
> +Plus 1 Camera/Video Mini Tripod
> +Plus 1 3 Pc. Lens Cleaning Kit
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Nikon-D200-Digital-SLR...1QQcmdZViewItem
> Thanks
> *


Damm,thats good as fuck.To good even.Shit,if it legit,jump on it homie!Just get you that SB-800 flash later and ur good to go!


----------



## lincolnaholic

check it out!


----------



## lincolnaholic




----------



## The Scientist

> _Originally posted by lincolnaholic_@Mar 20 2007, 09:47 PM~7517999
> *
> *


God I miss tall buildings like that and skyscrapers!!! Can't wait to move to a big city again...but I don't miss the traffic of the big city! 

Do any of you great photographers have any pictures some crazy ass highway traffic! (For some weird reason I like see pics of bumper to bumper trafiic! :biggrin: )


----------



## marcoman

IMHO:
It's not the camera people, it's the person behind it...oh and who can honestly say they cut their teeth on film? Expose it correctly, printed both black and white and even more DIFFICULT, worked with a color negative in complete darkness? You youngsters have it easy these days with Photo Shop. 
PS: Film is not "old school," it is only if they don't use it or make it anymore.
My "three cents" on this subject...
~M~
mistermarco.com


----------



## marcoman

> _Originally posted by lincolnaholic_@Mar 2 2007, 06:35 PM~7392924
> *
> 
> What u think huh?
> *



Weird crop and the vans in the background are very distracting....
~M~


----------



## lincolnaholic

> _Originally posted by marcoman_@Mar 21 2007, 12:01 AM~7519855
> *Weird crop and the vans in the background are very distracting....
> ~M~
> 
> 
> *


yeah,i agree wit the vans,they are distracting a bit.But I like the crop,its different.Sum difference is always good.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by lincolnaholic_@Mar 20 2007, 09:47 PM~7517999
> *
> *


damn, nice picture. Pure inspiration right there. I gotta go downtown.


----------



## The Scientist

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Mar 20 2007, 01:58 AM~7512216
> *thats nice!  :0
> *


Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnaholic

COME ON GUYS POST SOME PICS.!!!


----------



## VGP

Here is a quicky from this past show in Dallas ( well afterwards :biggrin: )


----------



## Training Day




----------



## YellowAmigo

here is a few I took yesterday


----------



## The Scientist

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 22 2007, 10:25 PM~7533559
> *Here is a quicky from this past show in Dallas ( well afterwards  :biggrin:  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: I LIKES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 22 2007, 10:25 PM~7533559
> *Here is a quicky from this past show in Dallas ( well afterwards  :biggrin:  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im curious....... What type of lense did you use for this shot?

BTW, Amazing shot! :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Taken with my new camera, if it wasnt for the light glare it would be PERFECT!


----------



## Hoss805

you guys really ant to learn something Look here hes bad asss

and read this too 
what ya'll think ????


----------



## lincolnaholic

Another NightSky 4 ya!


----------



## SixFourClownin

Another picture I took today! :cheesy:


----------



## lincolnaholic

And 1 more


----------



## MR GREGGO

firme work UsoFam and Mike....respect.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Mar 26 2007, 06:23 AM~7551720
> *firme work UsoFam and Mike....respect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 26 2007, 12:07 AM~7550908
> *Another picture I took today! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They look great... :thumbsup: Having fun with that new camera huh? :biggrin: So when you coming up to Detroit so we can go shoot together?

PS- My bad man... did my last PM go through to you (from like 2 days ago or so...)?


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Mar 26 2007, 07:33 AM~7551802
> *They look great... :thumbsup:  Having fun with that new camera huh? :biggrin:  So when you coming up to Detroit so we can go shoot together?
> 
> PS- My bad man... did my last PM go through to you (from like 2 days ago or so...)?
> *


Nope, lol. I was wandering what was going on, lol.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 26 2007, 08:23 AM~7551958
> *Nope, lol. I was wandering what was going on, lol.
> *


Aarrrgggghhhh... it was LONG! :angry:  Nothing from me on like the 23rd or 24th? That's the one I didn't save but wrote alot in.


----------



## LUXURY

curtis ive created a monster...photoholic now. LOL looks good!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 22 2007, 10:25 PM~7533559
> *Here is a quicky from this past show in Dallas ( well afterwards  :biggrin:  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautiful. :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Mar 27 2007, 09:41 AM~7560163
> *curtis ive created a monster...photoholic now. LOL looks good!
> *


You did it, thanks for the support!


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 28 2007, 08:55 PM~7573091
> *You did it, thanks for the support!
> *


anything for the family. you should go to tampa!


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Mar 27 2007, 08:44 AM~7559958
> *Aarrrgggghhhh... it was LONG!  :angry:    Nothing from me on like the 23rd or 24th?  That's the one I didn't save but wrote alot in.
> *


No I disnt get it, the PM before you said you were going to send a couple pictures to show me the difference between the 16-35mm lense and the 18-55mm.


----------



## lincolnaholic

Is there anything better!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Mar 28 2007, 09:57 PM~7573114
> *No I disnt get it, the PM before you said you were going to send a couple pictures to show me the difference between the 16-35mm lense and the 18-55mm.
> *


Damn it... LOL That's the PM I'm talking about. Alright, I'll shoot you some samples. :yes:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Mar 28 2007, 10:16 PM~7573288
> *Damn it... LOL  That's the PM I'm talking about.  Alright, I'll shoot you some samples.  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks Uso!


----------



## lincolnaholic

Droolin yet?


----------



## VGP

I almost forgot about this topic....well with all the other ones around.


TTT for pics that make you drool :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnaholic

My job sucks!!!LOL


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

OK - I finally figured out how to post images on the forum. Hope you guys enjoy and appreciate my efforts.

tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

here are a few more - hope you like them.

tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

who remembers this show????

tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 4 2007, 04:21 PM~7618159
> *who remembers this show????
> 
> tony valadez
> www.tonyvaladez.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pic.... that was from the BLVD show wasn't it?.... I saw a video of that show....


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

The BLVD/ Six Four Entertainment show in LA.
I even shot some euros from time to time


tony valadez


----------



## Knightstalker

:thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by lincolnaholic+Mar 28 2007, 08:13 PM~7573266-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anything better!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lincolnaholic_@Mar 29 2007, 03:59 PM~7579221
> *
> 
> Droolin yet?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by lincolnaholic_@Apr 3 2007, 08:24 PM~7613599
> *
> My job sucks!!!LOL
> *


That S-10 in the back ground kills it.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 4 2007, 10:36 AM~7617018
> *here are a few more - hope you like them.
> 
> tony valadez
> www.tonyvaladez.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PICTURE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Apr 4 2007, 11:11 PM~7621995
> *That S-10 in the back ground kills it.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

one impala under construction, three strobes, and one
beautiful vieja, and a little tejano with a camera.

tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

one car, one nice vieja, three strobes, and one tejano with a camera.

tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## Rod Stewart

keep 'em comin, Tony


----------



## Howard

Beautiful work Tony... inspirational. :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

two light sources, one is available light coming in from the window she is looking out into, the other a flash coming from her right side hand held by assistant.

tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## Knightstalker

:cheesy:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

sunset shot with one strobe to light up the grill area due to a shadow being casted because of the direction of the sunset.

tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## YellowAmigo

Very nice work Tony :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 5 2007, 11:33 AM~7623744
> *sunset shot with one strobe to light up the grill area due to a shadow being casted because of the direction of the sunset.
> 
> tony valadez
> www.tonyvaladez.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's cool how you're explaining the shots... :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## biglucke

some real nice pics... heres one my wife took of me & my youngest (3) welding on my frame...gotta start em young :biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

welding pics, got it too and in fact I won a national award for this one.
shot at an 8th of a second to bring in the dragging sparks, at F22 to minimize
the amount of light being let in and with one strobe.

tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## Dualhex02

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 22 2007, 09:25 PM~7533559
> *Here is a quicky from this past show in Dallas ( well afterwards  :biggrin:  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did you use a PL filter to reduce glare in windows? I need to practice more combining subjects creatively...well and just practice more. 

I am guessing I need more lighting equipment and learn where to position them and set shutter speeds to do that best. I was doing very low light using club lights and I couldnt get them all to stay completely still so I got some where at least one chick was blurry. I am enjoying my Rebel XTi more than I ever did my DSC-F828.




























I know I got alot of learning to do...


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

No filter used for the welding shot. As far as practicing that is all one can do, make mistakes but learn from them. Once you have a full understanding on the whole reciprocity law and knowing how to adequately balance the length of exposure with the intensity of light and the world is yours. Love the vieja shots and would not mind shooting the one in the center myself. Send her my way.

tony valadez


----------



## Dualhex02

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 5 2007, 03:28 PM~7625610
> *No filter used for the welding shot. As far as practicing that is all one can do, make mistakes but learn from them. Once you have a full understanding on the whole reciprocity law and knowing how to adequately balance the length of exposure with the intensity of light and the world is yours. Love the vieja shots and would not mind shooting the one in the center myself. Send her my way.
> 
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DO u use filters for the automobile shots te reduce the window glare and bring out colrors more.
Yeah she is a local hottie....kinda rocker with acouple piercings and a few startegically placed tatts. If you have a myspace I can give you hers....

http://www.myspace.com/julie_rockstar]Jules[/URL]

Any tips pointers or suggestions on lighting...I have some small umbrella stand Britek strobes, but nothing spectacular. What should I look for...I imagined constant light was more effective than strobe flash...you can more easily see what the pic will look like....with flash its more difficult to tel until u actually take the pic.


----------



## FernandoDeanda

> _Originally posted by marcoman_@Mar 21 2007, 12:59 AM~7519849
> *IMHO:
> It's not the camera people, it's the person behind it...oh and who can honestly say they cut their teeth on film? Expose it correctly, printed both black and white and even more DIFFICULT, worked with a color negative in complete darkness? You youngsters have it easy these days with Photo Shop.
> PS: Film is not "old school," it is only if they don't use it or make it anymore.
> My "three cents" on this subject...
> ~M~
> mistermarco.com
> *



Me, Me, me...I can!! Marco, you're forgetting unforgivable slide film too. I miss the feel and use of my old school Mamiya 645 med format.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by marcoman_@Mar 21 2007, 01:59 AM~7519849
> *IMHO:
> It's not the camera people, it's the person behind it...oh and who can honestly say they cut their teeth on film? Expose it correctly, printed both black and white and even more DIFFICULT, worked with a color negative in complete darkness? You youngsters have it easy these days with Photo Shop.
> PS: Film is not "old school," it is only if they don't use it or make it anymore.
> My "three cents" on this subject...
> ~M~
> mistermarco.com
> *


Beautiful pics MisterMarco... :thumbsup:


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 5 2007, 03:15 PM~7625508
> *Did you use a PL filter to reduce glare in windows?*


No filter was used. I had three light sources available: A low street light, a high store light, and the flourescent lights above the gas pumps. I took a few test shots and tried to moved where the glare was least noticable. :biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

all available light, 11 (eleven) second exposure, dodged the neon lights with my hand in front of the lens to minimize the burning of the light, just as you would do before in the darkroom back in the film days.

tony valadez


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 5 2007, 10:06 PM~7627695
> *all available light, 11 (eleven) second exposure, dodged the neon lights with my hand in front of the lens to minimize the burning of the light, just as you would do before in the darkroom back in the film days.
> 
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those days weren't TOO long ago... I remember doing it back in 97. :biggrin: LOL Never REALLY fell in love with the darkroom though. Maybe I was too young :dunno: But THAT my friend, is a beautiful shot! :yes:


----------



## The Scientist

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 5 2007, 10:06 PM~7627695
> *all available light, 11 (eleven) second exposure, dodged the neon lights with my hand in front of the lens to minimize the burning of the light, just as you would do before in the darkroom back in the film days.
> 
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gorgeous Shot :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
What are you using for the low light level?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

low light levels???????
could you elaborate on your question.


tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## The Scientist

I guess I mean what lens did you use for night time shooting? You said all available light, and I guess you were listing the natural light available. When you say "11 second exposure" what does that mean? I am about to get a D200 next week and I just want all the suggestions I can get. :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

There is no difference in lens from day to night time. All available light meaning that no flash was used for that image. Camera had to be placed on a tripod and drag the shutter for 11 seconds, and I had to dodge the neon lights
with my hand in front of the lens after the shuuter had been opened to allow all of the other light sources to come in and minimize the one from the neon on the building. I hope this was of some help. The D200 is a nice piece of equipment from what I have been told. I myself am a Canon person.


tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

one fine ass chinita, one canon camera, 24-70 lens, three elichrome heads,
and one Tejano loving what he does.

tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## VGP

Thats it!

I am not posting any more pics....they just dont come close!

Great work Tony!!! I am loving it!!!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

one pair of torn jeans, no bra just a belt, three empty boxes, one canon camera, two elichrome heads pointed into a mirror, and the mirror reflecting
the light back towards the model, and oh yeah the tejano simply making the shoots more difficult for my own good.

tony valadez


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Apr 6 2007, 09:55 AM~7630743
> *Thats it!
> 
> I am not posting any more pics....they just dont come close!
> 
> Great work Tony!!!  I am loving it!!!
> *


I'm with you...LOL 

Beautiful Fotos Tony.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

canon 5d, 24-70 lens, available light, 

tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

one light, and trust me i wanted to spank it but held myself back. :biggrin: 

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

one of my recent favorites for obvious reasons, i may not be shooting cars as much as i'd like to but still shooting the girls.

tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

tony valadez


----------



## MR GREGGO

FIRME FLICKS...it's a PERFECT work!!!!i really like how you use tha light in your work....MUCH RESPECT


----------



## MR GREGGO




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

senor greggo - thanks for the kind words. i have always liked playing with lighting and love how much more you can create once you have an understanding
of it. the attached image was shot at dusk, hence the sky changing color and lit the model up with a photogenic strobe overhead.

tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## YellowAmigo

WOW.... I think I will go home and sell my canon... I could never be this good.... Unbelievable pics Tony


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Yellow Amigo - thanks for the kind words my friend but I was just like you a few years ago saying the same damn thing. Attached image was shot with the canon 5D with no flash, i used three video tungsten lights on the girl.

tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## mxcn_roc

*Solid DEAL:* EOS Digital Rebel XTi Black 10.1MP Digital SLR Camera (with 18-55 mm Lens) for *$719*

From DELL


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

canon 5D, pro foto head on a small strip to her right and another head slightly lighting up the wall behind her, and a small spritz bottle of 
water to wet her down. poor girl could not model to save her life so this
was the best shot of her session.  

tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

my little one - 

tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

canon 5d, photogenic head over head to light up only the back
of the dress.

tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

here's one for the books, no one ever had a chance to shoot this one. 
not that it makes me any better or luckier, just thought I'd share.

tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Tony your work is some of the best I've seen great use of light and color. Do you photoshop your pics as well or are these shots striate from the camera?


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

it is mostly lighting and very minimal photoshop. for those of you that remember me from a few years back, i shot for a few of the magazines from
Orlie's, LRM, to BLVD so photoshop was not something I knew but had to learn
after having shot for the magazines, the mags have their own art dept. so I 
never had the need to know how. my photoshop skills are very minimal, i rely mainly on lighting.

tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## The Scientist

Does anyone have any idea what the Horseman DigiFlex II is?
http://www.horsemanusa.com/dgf2.html









I was doing some more research and found this crazy ass camera!!
22 MEGAPIXELS









Have you compared the Canon 5D to the Nikkon D200s? I see the Cannon has about 2.7 more pixels and a larger sensor speed, but the 5D is almost $1400 more! 

Tony...nice ass pics! Maybe one day I can get some lessons from ya! :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

Tony...i mean this in a nice way...you a bad mofo :biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

scientist - not sure about the horseman but I do know that Canon is about to announce their 22 megapixel here soon. The 5D is better focusing in low light situations than the D200, it has a full frame chip - so no lens conversions, larger megapixels, less noise in higher ISO's etc. etc. etc. I used to use Nikon all the time so nothing against them, but they were just not keeping up with what I needed.

tony valadez


----------



## The Scientist

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 6 2007, 10:50 PM~7634956
> *scientist - not sure about the horseman but I do know that Canon is about to announce their 22 megapixel here soon. The 5D is better focusing in low light situations than the D200, it has a full frame chip - so no lens conversions, larger megapixels, less noise in higher ISO's etc. etc. etc. I used to use Nikon all the time so nothing against them, but they were just not keeping up with what I needed.
> 
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's great, thanks for that piece of advice..... Do you have any cameras that you may want to get rid of? :biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

none to get rid of at the moment

tony valadez


----------



## The Scientist

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 6 2007, 11:25 PM~7635198
> *none to get rid of at the moment
> 
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks anyway! Have you ever used Sigma Lenses? I was reading somewhere that a photographer used the Sigmas vs the Cannon b/c he saw no difference.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Sigma lenses are going to be less expenses than Canon or Nikor lenses, but then so are brakes from AutoZone as opposed to the dealer. Once you get to a position where details matter alot, the manufacturer lenses is what you'll be seaking but if you are just dabbling into photography I see no harm with the sigmas. As for me I have always used the Canon lenses.

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## The Scientist

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 6 2007, 11:44 PM~7635296
> *Sigma lenses are going to be less expenses than Canon or Nikor lenses, but then so are brakes from AutoZone as opposed to the dealer. Once you get to a position where details matter alot, the manufacturer lenses is what you'll be seaking but if you are just dabbling into photography I see no harm with the sigmas. As for me I have always used the Canon lenses.
> 
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: I think I will spend the couple of extra dollars on the manufacturer lenses! Thanks again


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

good decision -


----------



## AllHustle NoLove

AWESOME PICS TONY..U TOOK OVER THIS TOPIC!!!!

I LIKE THE ROLLIN MALO PIC!!!ANYMORE RM PICS?


----------



## FernandoDeanda

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 6 2007, 10:20 AM~7630950
> *one light, and trust me i wanted to spank it but held myself back. :biggrin:
> 
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## AllHustle NoLove




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## The Scientist

Tony....good ass pictures...AGAIN! :biggrin: 
What kind of setup do you have with your Elinchrom's? Have you ever heard of Alienbees.com http://www.alienbees.com/abr800.html
They have a pretty badass looking ringflash.








Do you use batteries or what with your flash?

Oh yeah... one more question...When you take pictures outside (ex. outdoor car show) and in plenty of sunlight what setup would you look to use; lens, flash delay, filter, or whatever. 

Sorry for all the questions, but there's no time like the present to learn new things!...Especially if you're about to drop about $2-3K :biggrin: 

Thanks again :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

scientist -
I don't have a specific setup that i use for i use all different types of equipment from my own to borrowed when needed. I personally have not used the
ALienbees but have heard good things about them especially that they are very affordable. The ringflash that I use is a profoto, and yes it is a little more on the expensive side but well worth it to me. In fact it is the pack that is expensive and not so much the ringflash for it is a portable rechargeable battery pack. Keep in mind that there are only certain ways and uses for the ringflash so it can not be used all of the time and especially for everything but the final effect you get from it when used properly is bad ass, hence the attached image of Shorty or Shorty's Hydraulics and his son John. The light setups that I do use are all wireless, this allows me to shoot wherever I like without having to look for any AC outlets, and that will make your lighing investment just a little more expensive but worth it in the end because you are not isolated to shoot only near outlets.
For outdoor shows use a Polarized filter if possible but definitely not necessary, use flash only when needed to fill in the shadows.

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## The Scientist

Thanks again. That a pretty badass pic of Shorty and his son! :thumbsup: I was looking at one of your previous shots and I seen a ring in this chick's pupil...Did you use a ringflash here?


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

yes - that one was shot with the ringflash as well as the following images.
I don't shoot that with flash so much because it has it's limited uses but great nonetheless.

tony valadez


----------



## The Scientist

[/quote]

Was the ringflash directly above your head (camera)in these shots?...assuming you shot from a Tripod here.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

no tripod, the camera actually mounts into the flash, at that point
the flash is literally wrapped around the lens, which makes for a very
heavy camera at that point.


tony valadez


----------



## The Scientist

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 7 2007, 07:03 PM~7639495
> *no tripod, the camera actually mounts into the flash, at that point
> the flash is literally wrapped around the lens, which makes for a very
> heavy camera at that point.
> tony valadez
> *


 :0 Damn! I see why those pictures have so much frontal light! What is a good distance from the camera to image (effective range) to shoot with this type of flash?


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

that is the catch. once you have the distance you wish to be from your subject. you then have to set your settings on the flash, camera ISO, shutter
speed, F stop to get exactly what you are wanting. Once you have aligned
all of those factors you cannot move and change distances without either
having to change your settings again or have a different result in your
image. Like I said before it is a beautiful light but has its limitations.

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## YellowAmigo

Tony, with every pic I see you impress me more and more.... You are a true artist with a camera....


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

thanks yellow amigo -

tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 7 2007, 09:27 PM~7640619
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn! Excelent photo!


----------



## The Scientist

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 7 2007, 07:54 PM~7639858
> *that is the catch. once you have the distance you wish to be from your subject. you then have to set your settings on the flash, camera ISO, shutter
> speed, F stop to get exactly what you are wanting. Once you have aligned
> all of those factors you cannot move and change distances without either
> having to change your settings again or have a different result in your
> image. Like I said before it is a beautiful light but has its limitations.
> 
> tony valadez
> *



:wow: I was reading a lot about Camera ISO settings, but what do you have a general range for certain types of shots (action shot/ still/etc)?


----------



## AllHustle NoLove

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 7 2007, 06:33 PM~7640204
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH......... WOW..........


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

scientist -
i don't have anything what you are talking about but i do have some custom functions done to my cameras to cater to my personal needs but nothing fancy.


tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## The Scientist

I need to find some models after I get my new camera! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

models are everywhere - just a matter of what it is exactly you are looking or wanting to shoot.

tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## The Scientist

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 8 2007, 02:24 PM~7643867
> *models are everywhere - just a matter of what it is exactly you are looking or wanting to shoot.
> 
> tony valadez
> www.tonyvaladez.com
> *


Cars and people (women)...that's all I really want to shoot! :biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

trust me if shooting only women would pay the bills that i have i'd shoot them only as well. 


tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## The Scientist

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 8 2007, 02:51 PM~7644021
> *trust me if shooting only women would pay the bills that i have i'd shoot them only as well.
> tony valadez
> www.tonyvaladez.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What's a good market right now? I heard wedding pay a lot :0


----------



## Dualhex02

I guess ultimately, my question is, is anything in photography left up to interpretation? In other words, the same model, scene, and everyting but 2 different photographers will get a different image. Is there a black and white right and wrong? Or can 2 diff photographers take 2 diff pics of same subject and both images be considered good? I know everyone has their "style" and a different outcome they are going for. When shooting , are you shooting for you or for the client? I assume a client sees your portfolio and wants pictures of them in YOUR style, not the other way around where you are the photographer and the client makes you take pictures that come out how THEY want. Any ideas? 


I personally barely moved on from straight Digital to SLR and only up to a Rebel XTi from the Sony DSC-F828. I have a looooong way to go and no money to buy all the stuff I need....what would be bare minimums to do decent photoshoots?


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Scientist - If you are a great photographer at weddings, the pay will be good. If you are a great photographer at fashion, the pay will be good. If you are a great photographer at shooting cars, the pay will be good. It isn't a matter of a particular market, I honestly believe it is a matter of the caliber of your work. Ask the guys from LRM what their salary is and believe it or not it is as average as someone working at regular 9-5 job in their own regional area. Now take the salary of those photographers shooting the ads for the manufacturers that you pick up at the dealerships, magazine ads, billboards, etc. etc. and they get paid very well. I had a friend that shoots fashion that lost a contract with Ford because of his lack of cars in his portfolio and he was quoted to get paid 10 grand to shoot for three days, not joking three days - ten grand and he lost the contract. I'm sorry but you can't get paid ten grand for three days worth of work shooting lowriders, at least not thru LRM.

tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Dualhex02 -
In my case my clients are coming to me now to get shot with my style incorporated. But yes you can give the same content, equipment, etc. etc. and have two different photographers shoot it their own way and have two complete different perspective views and both be very good photographs. Not one or the other will be better but different styles if you will. Keep at it and I wish you the best.

tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## The Scientist

Right, Right...Thanks again :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lincolnaholic

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 9 2007, 10:17 AM~7649726
> *Dualhex02 -
> In my case my clients are coming to me now to get shot with my style incorporated. But yes you can give the same content, equipment, etc. etc. and have two different photographers shoot it their own way and have two complete different perspective views and both be very good photographs. Not one or the other will be better but different styles if you will. Keep at it and I wish you the best.
> 
> tony valadez
> www.tonyvaladez.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I completely agree.Its all about wat u want to express and what you think needs to be done to get the best outta of the situation.Besides,all the experiences u go thru getting to the top of the photo game is worth it.U start with nothin and next thing u know...clients are looking for u.Not the other way around.
P.S lovin this pic tony.Must of been a fun shoot.LOL

Here is one wedding I did.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@~~
> *MR GREGGO (29) *


Happy Birthday homie!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

HOWARD?post some of your work.


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Apr 10 2007, 04:30 PM~7660956
> *Happy Birthday homie!!!
> *



x2


----------



## NIMSTER64

here is one that I think is a good pic.


----------



## NIMSTER64

and another one


----------



## NIMSTER64

I WILL TAKE THEM OFF IF YOU WANT HOMIE I JUST WANTED TO POST A COUPLE.


----------



## Toro

this was the first photo shoot I did for Street Customs


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Toro -
love the color combination on that one.

tony valadez


----------



## lincolnaholic

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 10 2007, 07:55 PM~7662560
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was the first photo shoot I did for Street Customs
> *



I got one word for ya homie!!!!
WOW!
I wanna be like u when I grow up!LOL


----------



## lincolnaholic

Check it out!Let me know what u guys think!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by lincolnaholic_@Apr 11 2007, 08:41 AM~7665657
> *
> 
> Check it out!Let me know what u guys think!
> *


I love the pic....and I honestly think without the wording in the corner it would be more powerful, damn.....two things I live...latinas and Coronas...


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 10 2007, 09:37 PM~7662924
> *Toro -
> love the color combination on that one.
> 
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks T........I saw your clip on Latination...good job homie.....GREAT job.....I'm sure that inspired not just myself to do better, but everyone that saw it....


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Apr 9 2007, 11:00 AM~7649237
> *I guess ultimately, my question is, is anything in photography left up to interpretation?  In other words,  the same model, scene, and everyting but 2 different photographers will get a different image.  Is there a black and white right and wrong?  Or can 2 diff photographers take 2 diff pics of same subject and both images be considered good?  I know everyone has their "style" and a different outcome they are going for.  *


Just depends on who you talk to... and what you're going for. I know that sounds subjective and maybe even a little non-commital *but truly if a photograph can inspire while telling a story, inciting a feeling/emotion, teaching, or just reminding it seems it is doing what it was intended to do.* That's my personal opinion.

But not everyone feels that way... a few weeks back people were discussing what "good" or "real" photography is. In that conversation it started off as debate about contest rules but as people were explaining their perspectives they went on to even say that if a shot was not shot in black and white (shot in color) and is converted in PhotoShop than it is equivalent to cheating or just plain not real photography... or if there is any editing or "PhotoShopping" (contrast adjustment, black and white from color, dodging/burning, etc.) that time is wasted because that is time they could be spending on just taking a good shot to begin with. 

So opinions vary... *I would say to save a folder of photography that "inspires" you and learn what was inspiring about it to you. Then learn that language and speak it through your photography.* :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

love the corona pic, kinda makes me thirsty. thanks for the kind words Toro, and from the inquiries that I have gotten from the show I may be in L.A. as early as this coming January to shoot my first Cali. wedding.

tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Apr 10 2007, 09:10 PM~7662190-->
> 
> 
> 
> HOWARD?post some of your work.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@Apr 10 2007, 09:37 PM~7662417
> *here is one that I think is a good pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks Nim... sure was a great time in Chicago that weekend.


----------



## Howard

Tony... I know I mentioned it to you already, but I MUST say that your wedding photography is pure inspiration! :yes: :thumbsup: The lighting is brilliant and your color and black and whites are amazing!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Thanks Howard - I love what I do and I try to let it show as much as possible no matter what it is that I am shooting. I will try to post as much as possible on the forum and contribute when applicable as well.

tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com


attached image was shot with the Canon 5D - 24-70 lens at 2.8 at ISO 1250, shot in black and white at 1/60th of a second with no flash.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 11 2007, 12:18 PM~7666696
> *Thanks Howard - I love what I do and I try to let it show as much as possible no matter what it is that I am shooting. I will try to post as much as possible on the forum and contribute when applicable as well.
> 
> tony valadez
> www.tonyvaladez.com
> attached image was shot with the Canon 5D - 24-70 lens at 2.8 at ISO 1250, shot in black and white at 1/60th of a second with no flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ISO 1250!? :0 It doesn't even look grainy... :dunno: That's what's nice about the 5D. That really helps your low-light options doesn't it?


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Even at 1600 ISO the noise is very minimal compared to the Nikon D200 and D2X.
The new Mark III is supposedley even better. The attached image was shot with the 5D at ISO 1000 at 2.8 at 1/30th of a second with the 70-200 IS lens with no flash.

tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## The Scientist

:0 You guys sure know when to pull the trigger! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 11 2007, 11:24 AM~7666746
> *Even at 1600 ISO the noise is very minimal compared to the Nikon D200 and D2X.
> The new Mark III is supposedley even better. The attached image was shot with the 5D at ISO 1000 at 2.8 at 1/30th of a second with the 70-200 IS lens with no flash.
> 
> tony valadez
> www.tonyvaladez.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love this shot! A sudden action caught in time....priceless!


----------



## AllHustle NoLove

nice catch on this one....TRUELY AMAZING


----------



## lincolnaholic

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 11 2007, 10:11 AM~7666656
> *love the corona pic, kinda makes me thirsty. thanks for the kind words Toro, and from the inquiries that I have gotten from the show I may be in L.A. as early as this coming January to shoot my first Cali. wedding.
> 
> tony valadez
> www.tonyvaladez.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanx for the cmnt tony!Appreciate dat.Sumday ill be up at yo level.LOL
Wish me luck.And to change the topic a lil bit....heres sum nature photography.
I got lucky cause the tiger was giving sum great poses.He knew wat he was doin.LOL!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

here is one from my session last night. not wedding related and sorry she doesn't have less clothes on.  

tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## MR GREGGO

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 10 2007, 08:12 PM~7662207
> *x2
> *


thanx Knight and VGp.....

this topic is very interesting,we see different vision of photography,and i'm totally down with Howard....
Personnaly i'm a street photogapher...chilling on street with a cam and a flash,shooting tha streets,sometimes tha conditions are not tha best, no time to shoot,bad position,bad guyz wwith too much beers...so tha result is not perfect...but it gives soul to my pics(i think with humility)....it's a very different work than studio work,with additional lights,etc....(i got lot of respect for studio work and tha knowledge for this kind of arte)....Street photography could be done by every one cauz tha eye is more important than technic or cam quality....so homiez don't hesitate to shoot with your cam if you want.....an very easy pic which shows a reality and a feeling could be beautiful.
i use to say tha street photography is like Hip hop....Mc's and rappers are not tha best musicians and singers....but they express a lifestyle,them minds,them peeps,them streets and them pride.....


Freedom ?:









Auto glass portrait:


----------



## Knightstalker

:thumbsup:


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Apr 14 2007, 05:30 AM~7688449
> *thanx Knight and VGp.....
> 
> this topic is very interesting,we see different vision of photography,and i'm totally down with Howard....
> Personnaly i'm a street photogapher...chilling on street with a cam and a flash,shooting tha streets,sometimes tha conditions are not tha best, no time to shoot,bad position,bad guyz wwith too much beers...so tha result is not perfect...but it gives soul to my pics(i think with humility)....it's a very different work than studio work,with additional lights,etc....(i got lot of respect for studio work and tha knowledge  for this kind of arte)....Street photography could be done by every one cauz tha eye is more important than technic or cam quality....so homiez don't hesitate to shoot with your cam if you want.....an very easy pic which shows a reality and a feeling could be beautiful.
> i use to say tha street photography is like Hip hop....Mc's and rappers are not tha best musicians and singers....but they express a lifestyle,them minds,them peeps,them streets and them pride.....
> Freedom ?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auto glass portrait:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man thats real right there.... you take excellent pics Mr G.....


----------



## lincolnaholic

Besides photography,I also dapple a lil in design,tell me wat u think.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Apr 14 2007, 04:30 AM~7688449
> *thanx Knight and VGp.....
> 
> this topic is very interesting,we see different vision of photography,and i'm totally down with Howard....
> Personnaly i'm a street photogapher...chilling on street with a cam and a flash,shooting tha streets,sometimes tha conditions are not tha best, no time to shoot,bad position,bad guyz wwith too much beers...so tha result is not perfect...but it gives soul to my pics(i think with humility)....it's a very different work than studio work,with additional lights,etc....(i got lot of respect for studio work and tha knowledge  for this kind of arte)....Street photography could be done by every one cauz tha eye is more important than technic or cam quality....so homiez don't hesitate to shoot with your cam if you want.....an very easy pic which shows a reality and a feeling could be beautiful.
> i use to say tha street photography is like Hip hop....Mc's and rappers are not tha best musicians and singers....but they express a lifestyle,them minds,them peeps,them streets and them pride.....
> Freedom ?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auto glass portrait:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Amazing... :yes: And thanks for the props homie, I'm always watching for your new pics too. :biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

here are two from yesterday's session.

tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## lincolnaholic

Some fotos from my MTV3 coverage!


----------



## Howard

Yeah so can't wait to start cruising and shooting this summer... but here's some pics from a quince last weekend.


----------



## Knightstalker

I think this one is badass... Nice pics Howard! :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 19 2007, 09:38 PM~7731711
> *I think this one is badass... Nice pics Howard! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks... that was a fun pic. :thumbsup: Wish we could have gotten more pics that day. It was a nice ceremony.


----------



## lincolnaholic

CMMNT PLZ!


----------



## VGP

Bump for some more bad ass pics


----------



## NorthWest Savage

Canon Digital Rebel XT Digital SLR

is this a good buy thinkin about pickin one up at best buy


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

here is one from my trip to Atlanta this past weekend,
i'll add more later.

tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## lincolnaholic

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 23 2007, 10:45 PM~7760036
> *here is one from my trip to Atlanta this past weekend,
> i'll add more later.
> 
> tony valadez
> www.tonyvaladez.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


U were in Atlanta!Should've posted dat.I would've loved to see u work.Im from the A and im always takin pics.Let me know next time ur down here,I can show u some bad ass spots.Like this one.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

lincolnaholic -
I did not even think of posting on here till now that you mention it. My trip was pretty tight in schedule from Thursday to Sunday. I'll post next time I do some traveling. I may be back in June or July and I did see that location you posted or at least I think I did. There were some pretty nice locations off of Decatur coming from Downtown along side the Marta. Here is another that I shot while there from one of the rooftops in Downtown about three blocks from the CNN building.

tony valadez
www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## lincolnaholic

Oh yea Tony.
There is a lot of great spots on Martin Luther King Dr.Its just a lot of real urban spots.And yeah,ridin that Marta u see a lot of cool locations.But definately post up next time bro.Hope to see more of ur work from the A!


----------



## Nasty

ive been looking into gettin the PENTAX K10D pretty soon.. anybody used it or have any thoughts about it...

if not that then a canon for sure


----------



## Nasty

The PENTAX K10D digital SLR features an array of PENTAX innovations including 10.2 effective megapixels and a PENTAX-developed Shake Reduction (SR) system that effectively offers a 2.5 to 4 stop advantage for sharp, blur-free images even under difficult shooting conditions, such as macro and telephoto photography or low light settings without a flash. Also featured is a newly-developed Pentax Real IMage Engine (PRIME) designed exclusively for PENTAX digital SLR cameras to produce well-balanced, true-to-life images. PENTAX also incorporated a new high performance 22 bit A/D converter to quickly transfer images with accurate color tones and richer gradation from the CCD to the imaging engine. The new Dust Removal (DR) system incorporating PENTAX-original Special Protect (SP) coating helps keep the CCD surface dust-free, and adds a shift mechanism to shake dust off the CCD. All this is housed in a dependable dust-proof, weather-resistant body construction featuring 72 seals throughout the camera to allow photographers to continue shooting even in dusty or rainy environments.

http://www.pentaximaging.com/products/prod...on--digital_slr


----------



## Nasty

TTT


----------



## YellowAmigo

With the price of that Pentax, I would go wth the Canon or a Nikon. I have a Canon Rebel myself and love it.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Apr 26 2007, 02:38 PM~7780449
> *With the price of that Pentax, I would go wth the Canon or a Nikon. I have a Canon Rebel myself and love it.
> *


the only other camera models worth lookin at to compare for its money is the nikon D80, Sony Alpha A100, and canon 20D...


the K10D slaps them all in just about all areas....the only downfall is that the sharpness in in the pics aint as great as they would like them in jpeg mode...

the pics are still crystal clear tho and the only time they ever had the problem is when they were zoomed in pics... and thats with a stock lens...


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 7 2007, 08:38 AM~7636891
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


South Side on Lamar.... Good pic Tony. 

I havent forgot about you. I'll hit you up when we're ready. :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 5 2007, 09:06 PM~7627695
> *all available light, 11 (eleven) second exposure, dodged the neon lights with my hand in front of the lens to minimize the burning of the light, just as you would do before in the darkroom back in the film days.
> 
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This pic is actually hanging in the mens room of El Ranchito (formerly Las Trancas) off of Jefferson Blvd . I knew I had seen it before :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo

Well I was bored the other day and went took some Architectural pics. There are some really cool old ass buildings here and I got a few on record. It started raining on me so I only got a couple. Hope you like them...


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Apr 29 2007, 01:07 AM~7794840
> *Well I was bored the other day and went took some Architectural pics. There are some really cool old ass buildings here and I got a few on record. It started raining on me so I only got a couple. Hope you like them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Always fun to see where people are from... those are in West Virginia?


----------



## lincolnaholic

Here's a church in Downtown Atlanta.Sadly,there is a homeless person on the steps.

 :dunno:


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Apr 29 2007, 10:31 AM~7795761
> *Always fun to see where people are from... those are in West Virginia?
> *


Yeah that is in Charleston.... I am gonna try to go take some night pics this week... there are quite a few really nice old buildings...


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Apr 29 2007, 11:13 AM~7796074
> *Yeah that is in Charleston.... I am gonna try to go take some night pics this week... there are quite a few really nice old buildings...
> *


I LOVE night shots... they'll be nice to see how you see your city. :thumbsup:


----------



## YellowAmigo

The shot of the interstate bridge is really cool at night, but it started raining on me that night so I went home.. but I will post some up when I get them..


----------



## Nasty

what about you tony, what do you think about the Pentax?


----------



## lincolnaholic

Another night shot.Just another night on the streets of ATL!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by lincolnaholic_@Apr 29 2007, 01:45 PM~7796888
> *Another night shot.Just another night on the streets of ATL!
> 
> 
> *


Fun aren't they? Shooting at night is a WHOLE different ball game... :yes:


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Apr 26 2007, 05:28 PM~7781224
> *the only other camera models worth lookin at to compare for its money is the nikon D80, Sony Alpha A100, and canon 20D...
> the K10D slaps them all in just about all areas....the only downfall is that the sharpness in in the pics aint as great as they would like them in jpeg mode...
> 
> the pics are still crystal clear tho and the only time they ever had the problem is when they were zoomed in pics... and thats with a stock lens...
> *



Wudd up Bro, Nasty Steve

I have yet used the Nikon D80 - but do own the Sony A100 and the Canon 20D

And as for the PentaxI have not used I would rent the camera try it out before I chose -

Over all I would go with the Canon - (Canon 20D)


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Apr 30 2007, 06:53 AM~7801870
> *Wudd up Bro, Nasty Steve
> 
> I have yet used the Nikon D80 - but do own the Sony A100 and the Canon 20D
> 
> And as for the PentaxI have not used I would rent the camera try it out before I chose -
> 
> Over all I would go with the Canon - (Canon 20D)
> *


what up bro! busy weekend ahead of us 

Thanks for your input!! from what i hear they are all great cameras... with the pentax i think alot of the hype comes from its features... and thats what has the advantages over the others.. i just want a nice DSLR that takes sharp and clear pictures.. and i think any of these ones will do the trick.. so if not the pentax the for sure a canon or nikon 

but i will be trying each one out


----------



## LaidbackLuis

What software do you guys use to "touch up" photo's or edit them? I'm looking for something basic so do small touches. For example, pics that are black and white and only one object in the pic is in color.


----------



## lincolnaholic

wat u think?


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 30 2007, 03:03 PM~7804402
> *What software do you guys use to "touch up" photo's or edit them? I'm looking for something basic so do small touches. For example, pics that are black and white and only one object in the pic is in color.
> *


I would say go with Photoshop. Use the newest version like CS/2 if possible, but it all should be able to do what you want with it to do. 

Color selection is not that hard to do, but depending what your project is, it takes some to to learn/work. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by lincolnaholic_@May 1 2007, 11:31 PM~7815808
> *
> 
> wat u think?
> *


Looks REAL nice... :yes: :thumbsup: 

Got more from that day?


----------



## BLVD

Im going to look at some cameras tommorow, Im more than likely going to get a canon rebel xti but I was wondering what you guys think of olympus slr's? uffin:


----------



## lincolnaholic

Heres anotha!


----------



## VGP

I did a small closed wedding this weekend. Here is one of the shots I will use for the photobook cover / announcement cover:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by VGP_@May 3 2007, 08:11 PM~7830180
> *I did a small closed wedding this weekend.  Here is one of the shots I will use for the photobook cover / announcement cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats firme Jesse !


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 3 2007, 09:13 PM~7830195
> *thats firme Jesse !
> *


Thank you sir! :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by VGP_@May 3 2007, 10:11 PM~7830180
> *I did a small closed wedding this weekend.  Here is one of the shots I will use for the photobook cover / announcement cover:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is a great pic....you get 2 of theses... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## The Scientist

I have learned that lighting can definately help make the picture.
I am still deciding on whether to get a Nikond or a Canon. I keep reading about good the Canon lenses are....30d or 5d. What are the best lenses for the Canons? I have noticed that I like to shoot a lot of different angles for shooting cars. 
Another Kodak C633 picture.









How much memory do you use for each picture?...I ask this, b/c I want to get a memory card that holds a lot of storage. On the other hand, when you have a big memory card with a lot of pitures, does it slow down the storing of a photo from frame to frame?


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by The Scientist_@May 7 2007, 02:14 AM~7848367
> *I have learned that lighting can definately help make the picture.
> I am still deciding on whether to get a Nikond or a Canon.  I keep reading about good the Canon lenses are....30d or 5d.  What are the best lenses for the Canons? I have noticed that I like to shoot a lot of different angles for shooting cars.
> Another Kodak C633 picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much memory do you use for each picture?...I ask this, b/c I want to get a memory card that holds a lot of storage.  On the other hand, when you have a big memory card with a lot of pitures, does it slow down the storing of a photo from frame to frame?
> *


I have a 4 gig card, and when there is a lot of pics on it, it does take a while to upload the pic to my PC.. but with that card I think I can get about 3500 pics on that card at medium resolution, which makes the pics on average around 1 meg each in size. :biggrin:


----------



## The Scientist

Thanks YellowAmigo. :thumpsup: I was reading somewhere that some people use 4MB on some pictures, but when will I need my pictue to have that much detail?
Another thing I really want to know is when you are out at an event do you turn up your pixels to the maximum?


----------



## YellowAmigo

I usually keep my resolution set at medium, but hey I am an amature.. :biggrin: .. But I am sure some of these pros are better suited to answer that question... but if you are gonna bump them up to 4mb pics, be sure you get at least a 2 gig card... I got my 4 gig off ebay for like $25...


----------



## lincolnaholic




----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@May 4 2007, 12:48 PM~7834299
> *That is a great pic....you get 2 of theses... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie, here is another ring shot I took


----------



## SixFourClownin




----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@May 7 2007, 10:52 PM~7855174
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey what up? Looking good... nice pic :thumbsup: Got more from the weekend?


----------



## lincolnaholic

Some promo work I designed for myself,wat u guys think?


----------



## -ImpalaMike-

here are a few i've shot, nothing great by far but i figured I would contribute none the less


----------



## The Scientist

Nice Pics fellas!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by The Scientist_@May 9 2007, 09:35 AM~7865638
> *Nice Pics fellas!
> *


X2

And the design work looks fun too... looks like everyone is REALLY getting into their cameras! :yes: :thumbsup: Keep it all coming... this is a GREAT venue to post and get feedback on your work. That's how we get to the point where what we see in our head is what comes out of the camera.


----------



## Rod Stewart

i look forward to this thread and the new posts. there are some seriously talented photographers on this forum! keep up the good work, people :thumbsup:


----------



## -ImpalaMike-

bump for more pics


----------



## YellowAmigo

Well I was going through some old pictures and picked out a few to post up here. Hope you guys like them



















and this is one of my favorites.... I took this the first night I got my Canon....


----------



## Dr Funky




----------



## STATION X

*I'M NOT A PHOTOGRAPHER...JUST A COOL PIC I FOUND.*


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@May 11 2007, 08:29 AM~7881844
> *I'M NOT A PHOTOGRAPHER...JUST A COOL PIC I FOUND.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man... you have a skill for finding cool pics!! ALWAYS. LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## YellowAmigo

TTT for some more Pics!!!!!


----------



## lincolnaholic

Post sum pets.Show the lil guys sum love to.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by lincolnaholic_@May 20 2007, 07:56 PM~7942862
> *Post sum pets.Show the lil guys sum love to.
> 
> 
> *


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc

Canon EF 70-200mm f/4L USM Telephoto Zoom Lens
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000053HH5/ref=no...20&linkCode=as1

Best deal on this lens I've ever seen.


----------



## YellowAmigo

^^^^^^^^^^^^ :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

wish I wasn't such a broke ass!!!!

$530.00 thats a fucking steal!!!


----------



## The Scientist

Just Thought I would mention this...

I talked to a wedding photograhper this weekend at my brother's wedding. I was spying on her setups and of course I had to start grilling her about her experiences with cameras and here style of shooting. She was doing mixing up her styles through the afternoon....action shots, poses, inside, outside etc.(didn't see her use a tripod. She travels internationally, so I take it she is making bank!
her website from her card http://www.nadiaphotography.com/ (tight shit too)

Here's what she told me...She used to use the Nikon D200 for prints etc. and then moved onto the Canons. She likes the Canon camera and lenses A LOT better than the Nikons. The 5d and 30 were here cameras of choice, along with 15mm -35mm wide angle, that beast that was just posted (EF 70-200mm telephoto). 

She also told me she used to be a lawyer for 5 years and gave it up for her passion!!! 

Message: FOLLOW YOUR DREAMS BITCHES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## The Scientist

Oh yeah....Anyone have a 5d for Sale?


----------



## YellowAmigo

Here are a few I took over the weekend, nothing special just some outdoor shots...


----------



## MR GREGGO




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

have not posted in sometime, here are a few from some weddings.

- tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## zfelix

Hey Homies Im Shootin With A Cannon PowerShot A95 5.0 Mega Pixles And Its Alright But Not Good Enough What Would U Guys Suggest i Should Get 


and Let Me Tell Some Of u that Dont KNow I Just Gotta Tri Pod And Those Fuckers Make A Big Ass Differance On How Still And Sharp YOur Pics Come Out :biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## Rod Stewart

i suddenly want to go do some laundry!!! :0


----------



## YellowAmigo

or at least take her clothes off.... :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@May 29 2007, 10:20 AM~7999689
> *or at least take her clothes off.... :biggrin:
> *


you move fast, my brother :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo

gotta be quick so no one else beat you in it... :biggrin: oops I mean to it....lol


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

just minutes before she walked down the aisle to get married, she saw her brides maids take place and peaking at her guest already seated inside the church.

tony valadez -


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

TTT


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

shot of the bride and grooms rings during their reception.


----------



## BLVD




----------



## The Scientist

What's up fellas  Tony!! Great pictures as always...did you get a chance to see my LA trip pics?









This is one of my favorites  I think it sums up East LA pretty good


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Apr 19 2007, 06:36 PM~7731694
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this one is just beautiful Howard


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 11 2007, 01:35 AM~8080297
> *this one is just beautiful Howard
> *


Thanks...  :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

scientist - pic looks good...east l.a. to its fullest..
here is one from this past weekend, and FAHK was it hot
outside to....

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

sorry here it is...


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jun 10 2007, 12:54 AM~8075060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Stickz

My AF1s


----------



## Eazy

*Tell me what y'all think about this picture I took of my club members Fleetwood.*


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Jun 13 2007, 03:13 PM~8097364
> *Tell me what y'all think about this picture I took of my club members Fleetwood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pic, but that would look so much better if that grill was on my fleetwood... :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Jun 13 2007, 03:11 PM~8097664
> *Nice pic, but that would look so much better if that grill was on my fleetwood... :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

Couple shots from Chicago a couple weekends back... it was her Senior Prom.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

heres a few pics ive took tell me wut u think


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Jun 13 2007, 09:33 PM~8099651
> *heres a few pics ive took tell me wut u think
> *


Looks like you're having a great time with your camera... :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jun 13 2007, 06:40 PM~8099690
> *Looks like you're having a great time with your camera... :thumbsup:
> *


thanx bro ill post more


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

heres another my car after gettin primed


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

heres a few i took in ventura ca & by the way im using a cheap camera compared to u guys


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Jun 13 2007, 09:48 PM~8099751
> *heres a few i took in ventura ca & by the way im  using a cheap camera  compared to u guys
> *


Actually I even take a lot of shots with my little Kodak DC6490 (they're about $250 I believe)... pics are pics so keep shooting! I just shot for the first time with a digital SLR last year. 

It's all inspiration, teaching and/or memories through visual storytelling. :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## BLVD

Damn Tony, you never cease to amaze me homie........


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

thanks for the kind words, BLVD.....


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 13 2007, 10:42 PM~8100891
> *thanks for the kind words, BLVD.....
> 
> *



I love the weddng stories section on your site.....amazing, makes me want to practice shooting weddings uffin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

thanks, i have plans to put together a new site with all updated work. everything on my site is old with the exception of the first image on my homepage slideshow....

tony valadez


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jun 14 2007, 12:47 AM~8100926
> *I love the weddng stories section on your site.....amazing, makes me want to practice shooting weddings  uffin:
> *


Absolutely... that site is pure inspiration! :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jun 14 2007, 05:25 AM~8101922
> *Absolutely... that site is pure inspiration! :thumbsup:
> *



:yes:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Jun 13 2007, 06:48 PM~8099751
> *heres a few i took in ventura ca & by the way im  using a cheap camera  compared to u guys
> *


oh snap! surf shots on LIL!? 

i thought i was the only one posting those 
:roflmao:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jun 15 2007, 10:33 AM~8110933
> *oh snap! surf shots on LIL!?
> 
> i thought i was the only one posting those
> :roflmao:
> *


that was for u homie GOODTIMES
heres some more pics of ventura just for u surfer boy


----------



## steamboat

I hate to put a break in all these amazing photos, but photography is something that is very close to me and I'm trying to make do with what I've got out here in the sandbox. $400 Olympus SW720 Shock/Water proof.









Day 0, fresh off the plane. First sunrise we saw.









First Meal.









Things go boom out here.









View to the West









Down the street.









We got a 50/50 mix of sand and air some days.









This stuff is like cocaine out here.









They say a picture is worth a thousand words.............









HET at sunset. 









My bike project just getting started.









Before the re-do.









My pride and joy at the moment :biggrin: 









Second re-build.









This one is self-explanitory.









The homie lighting up another one.


I don't know how I wound up doing this Army thing. My heart really lies in Photography. If you guys want to give me any advice, it would be more then welcome. I'm all about constructive critisism. I'm just trying to figure out how to make a living out of my passion.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@Jun 15 2007, 11:33 PM~8115091
> *that was for u homie GOODTIMES
> heres some more pics of ventura just for u surfer boy
> *


i always enjoy surf shots, bro! thanks!! ventura point gets good in the winter time... surfed that place a few times. i saw it at least 25' on the face in Dec of 2005 out there. crazy..... 

here's one for ya straight from the surfing mecca (Indonesia).


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Jun 16 2007, 03:18 PM~8116918
> *I hate to put a break in all these amazing photos, but photography is something that is very close to me and I'm trying to make do with what I've got out here in the sandbox. $400 Olympus SW720 Shock/Water proof.
> 
> The homie lighting up another one.
> I don't know  how I wound up doing this Army thing. My heart really lies in Photography. If you guys want to give me any advice, it would be more then welcome. I'm all about constructive critisism. I'm just trying to figure out how to make a living out of my passion.
> 
> 
> *


Well... we're about to head to a reception (we're between the wedding and the party right now) so I don't really have time to give much input but I just really wanted to say THANKS for the amazing stories! :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing from the heart despite the situation you're in... it shows you truly have a passion. 

Keep the pics coming... :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

steamboat -
i think i speak for everyone my friend thanks for taking this moment in your life to serve your country and risking everything that you have and dream for not only yours but our freedom..


- tony valadez


----------



## 72 kutty




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

man that is one mean lookin' rod.... pic look good...
- tonyvaladez.com


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 19 2007, 07:19 AM~8133294
> *man that is one mean lookin' rod.... pic look good...
> - tonyvaladez.com
> 
> 
> *



Whats up Tony, I was chillin with Tony Scandiffio saturday, he told me to tell you hi for him........


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 19 2007, 07:19 AM~8133294
> *man that is one mean lookin' rod.... pic look good...
> - tonyvaladez.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Tony, you coming down for the Houston LRM Show?


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

I was just there this weekend - in Hustle town raining like a mother.......
don't know if i'll make it to the LRM show or not, as for Scandifio in El Paso..
I remember him, he was the tour guide I had while in Juarez and he totaled
his car, while I was the passenger.


tony valadez -


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 19 2007, 07:19 AM~8133294
> *man that is one mean lookin' rod.... pic look good...
> - tonyvaladez.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sexy


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 19 2007, 01:50 PM~8135294
> *I was just there this weekend - in Hustle town raining like a mother.......
> don't know if i'll make it to the LRM show or not, as for Scandifio in El Paso..
> I remember him, he was the tour guide I had while in Juarez and he totaled
> his car, while I was the passenger.
> tony valadez -
> 
> 
> *


next time your here, give a call. I need you to teach me how to take bad ass photos.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

All B/S aside... I should be having a lighting seminar late in the year
here in Dallas...


tony valadez


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 19 2007, 11:50 PM~8138335
> *All B/S aside... I should be having a lighting seminar late in the year
> here in Dallas...
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wish I lived in Dallas. Your work with lighting is amazing.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 19 2007, 09:50 PM~8138335
> *All B/S aside... I should be having a lighting seminar late in the year
> here in Dallas...
> tony valadez
> 
> *


let me know where. i defenitly need to learn.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## PROVOK

here's one of mine.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

GHETTO FABULOUS!! always did love me a good hoochie here and there.


t-


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

another one from my trip to H-town. trust me she was just as much a freak as any ghetto fabulous hoochie.....

tony valadez


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 20 2007, 10:52 PM~8145460
> *GHETTO FABULOUS!! always did love me a good hoochie here and there.
> t-
> *



TONY,WHATS UP BRO,I GOT A FIFTEEN THAT I NEED YOU TO COVER ,CAN YOU DO IT ?


----------



## drasticbean

my pic...


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 20 2007, 06:35 PM~8144301
> *here's one of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ewwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!  :barf:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

unpredictabless -
shoot me an email at [email protected] with the details, date, location and what not and I'll see if I'm available. If so I'll email you my pricing at that time. Look forward to your email.


tony valadez


----------



## PROVOK




----------



## BLVD

^^^^^^^ uffin: ^^^^^^^


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.

im no professional but i do like to take pictures, the camera is kodak EasyShare Z650 but i hope to get something alot better like a Cannon or a Nikon but unsure of what kind will be good. how do my pics look are they decent. great pics from all that have posted ill be looking into this post more frequently. thnx all. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 21 2007, 08:55 AM~8147226
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: more photos of this one!!


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jun 21 2007, 09:45 AM~8147479
> *^^^^^^^ uffin: ^^^^^^^
> *


x2


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

hey provok, post some more of that freak with the tats.....


tony valadez


----------



## PROVOK

I'll post more later.


----------



## PROVOK




----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 22 2007, 08:04 AM~8153969
> *I'll post more later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

old school pic......


tony valadez


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 21 2007, 08:45 AM~8146912
> *unpredictabless -
> shoot me an email at [email protected] with the details, date, location and what not and I'll see if I'm available. If so I'll email you my pricing at that time. Look forward to your email.
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: IM JUST BULLSHITTING BRO, I REMEMBERED WHAT YOU SAID AT THE ULA MEETING ! :biggrin:


----------



## Speak Eazy

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 7 2007, 09:38 AM~7636891
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Man Tony you got skills behind the lense
You have a great eye

I like this one but I would have flipped it to read South Side
like this 










oh yea do any of yall use the "Lucisart" plugin on Photoshop
I love the way it looks when used on vehicles or urban settings
just a thought


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

that's F/Uped - I know some of you ballas can afford me, and anyone in the "Presidentez" family surely have the ends.... :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

nice ones provok - keep me comin'
here is an old school pic i had from back in the day

tony valadez


----------



## Knightstalker




----------



## peteie72

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 23 2007, 10:32 AM~8161159
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pics provok keep up the good work


----------



## PROVOK




----------



## Speak Eazy

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 25 2007, 09:42 AM~8170507
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ahhh the infamous clear stripper shoes
:cheesy: 

she definitely looks better from this angle


----------



## Rod Stewart

agree 100% 

it dont get much better than that angle


----------



## PROVOK




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 26 2007, 08:29 AM~8178067
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Need to crop out that trashcan above her toilet


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

tonyvaladez.com
flashbooxweddings.com


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## MR GREGGO

Old School Style


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

found another one...


tony valadez


----------



## Speak Eazy

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 29 2007, 03:21 PM~8203163
> *found another one...
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


claudia has a nice tight body


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## lincolnaholic

Sup Guys!Havent posted up nething n a minute.But heres a look at wat ive been up to!!!


Shot with NIKON D50 at 2007-07-04



Check out my myspace for more and also for my MTV Tr3s video,Hope u enjoy.Keep this thread alive!!


----------



## lincolnaholic

Would help if I actually put the adress huh?LOL

http://www.myspace.com/fotomike_atl


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by lincolnaholic_@Jul 4 2007, 11:19 AM~8234226
> *Sup Guys!Havent posted up nething n a minute.But heres a look at wat ive been up to!!!
> 
> 
> Shot with NIKON D50 at 2007-07-04
> 
> 
> 
> Check out my myspace for more and also for my MTV Tr3s video,Hope u enjoy.Keep this thread alive!!
> *


great location...love the color


----------



## steamboat

Josh Grachin came by and rocked the show for us. I don't even like country, but he put on a helluva show. Same cheap camera.


----------



## VGP

:cheesy:


----------



## truucha

*HERE ARE A FEW FROM LAST WEEKEND,,,,*

*CAMERA: MARK II N 
LENS : 70-200 IS 'L'
FLASH: 580 EX II*


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jul 6 2007, 10:02 PM~8252077
> *HERE ARE A FEW FROM LAST WEEKEND,,,,
> 
> CAMERA: MARK II
> LENS :    70-200 IS 'L'
> FLASH:    580 EX II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


big M :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 26 2007, 06:29 AM~8178067
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*$3XY!!!*  
:worship: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jul 6 2007, 10:02 PM~8252077
> *HERE ARE A FEW FROM LAST WEEKEND,,,,
> 
> CAMERA: MARK II N
> LENS :    70-200 IS 'L'
> FLASH:    580 EX II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thos are tight, just out of curiosity how much $ do those types of shots bring in?


----------



## truucha

*OUT OF THESE 5 PICTURES I MADE ABOUT $700*


----------



## Rod Stewart

these were with a little power shot... bad lighting and all


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

those are some great shots truch -
i just got back from Nevis myself. here are a few from the wedding i had out there.

- tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

a few more 
- tony valadez


----------



## CARROT

BAD ASS PICS TONY. HERE ARE A FEW OF MINE.



















I USED SLIDE FILM FOR THESE PICS. THEN HAD THEM CROSSED PROCESSED




























ALL natural. No photo shop or anything.


----------



## CARROT

Sory for the size. Haven't figured out how to make them smaller.


----------



## CARROT

What do you guys think of the pics?

I'm hoping to buy a Canon 20D some time this year. Processing the film and putting it onto CD can get a lil costly sometimes.


----------



## steamboat

My buddy sucks at taking photos, oddly enough, the only reason this picture is at an angle is becuae he couldn't see the screen. Came out perfect though. Lol.











Here is the Transformer toy Buffalo next to the real deal, along with a civilian contractor and a battle buddy.


----------



## Stickz

I recieved my AP Exam for photography in the mail yesterday. I made a 4 out of 5 which means that im "well qualified" for a particular subject in college and career.

I picked the Art Institute Of Los Angeles in Santa Monica for a college, 2 more years left in high school.

Heres my work..
http://public.fotki.com/Stickz/ap-photography-clas/
Lowriders:
http://public.fotki.com/Stickz/ap-photography-clas/autos/

San Antonio Individuals Chapter


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Jul 10 2007, 12:50 AM~8272352
> *BAD ASS PICS TONY. HERE ARE A FEW OF MINE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALL natural. No photo shop or anything.
> *


My new desktop


----------



## CARROT

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 10 2007, 07:45 AM~8273566
> *My new desktop
> *


I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Jul 10 2007, 02:54 PM~8275488
> *I'm glad you liked it.
> *


I'm glad that EVERYONE is sharing pics... really helps to give people a new lease/perspective on the lifestyle I believe seeing it from everyone's angle. Thanks for showing us them pics :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

Here's some shots I took not bad for a beginner hno:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## Nasty

Christmas came early for ol nasty boy :0 










SB800 flash and Nikkor 50/1.8 lens on its way


----------



## BLVD




----------



## BLVD




----------



## BLVD




----------



## BLVD




----------



## BLVD




----------



## BLVD




----------



## BLVD




----------



## BLVD




----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 13 2007, 08:04 PM~8305101
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


isn't she just the yummy little thing :biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

she from El Paso???

tony valadez


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jul 16 2007, 08:43 PM~8322961
> *she from El Paso???
> 
> tony valadez
> *



:yes: Yes Sir....When are you coming down here again?


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 13 2007, 08:03 PM~8305097
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn BLVD... Nice pics homie :thumbsup: You still just shooting with a point & shoot? :0 


You gotta pm me how you do that effect here... :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 20 2007, 10:56 PM~8145479
> *another one from my trip to H-town. trust me she was just as much a freak as any ghetto fabulous hoochie.....
> 
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hey is that miss Nancy Bui!?! I know that chick. :biggrin: 






































It all pays off in the end....pun intended


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by GTMS714+Jul 15 2007, 10:30 AM~8311983-->
> 
> 
> 
> isn't she just the yummy little thing  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She is a cutie
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Knightstalker_@Jul 16 2007, 11:32 PM~8324645
> *Damn BLVD... Nice pics homie :thumbsup: You still just shooting with a point & shoot?  :0
> You gotta pm me how you do that effect here...  :cheesy:
> *


I'd like to know also


----------



## Dualhex02

me also as well.. :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 16 2007, 11:32 PM~8324645
> *Damn BLVD... Nice pics homie :thumbsup: You still just shooting with a point & shoot?  :0
> You gotta pm me how you do that effect here...  :cheesy:
> *


You figure it out homie?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 17 2007, 01:45 PM~8328369
> *You figure it out homie?
> *


No


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 17 2007, 12:45 PM~8328369
> *You figure it out homie?
> *



Simon... thx bro.... that shit is so easy... :biggrin: 

I didnt realize you have to desaturate first and then use that history brush.. :banghead: :happysad:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 17 2007, 02:30 PM~8328782
> *Simon... thx bro.... that shit is so easy...  :biggrin:
> 
> I didnt realize you have to desaturate first and then use that history brush.. :bang: :happysad:
> *


  I dont use the history brush?


----------



## zfelix




----------



## YellowAmigo

Howard doing what he does best.... :biggrin: 



















sorry its outta focus... it was hot and I was tired....lol... Hope to get a chance to talk to you Howard at the westside picnic....


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 17 2007, 01:32 PM~8328808
> *  I dont use the history brush?
> *



No wonder... I was doing it different... :happysad:

If you open a picture you go to Image>Adjustments>Desaturate then it turns it b&w... then you use that history brush and it adds color to the parts you want to have color...


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

BLVD - i should be going back to El Paso here within the next couple of months for a weekend.
i'll post when i'll be heading down there.
DualHex02 - that is Nancy Bui from H-town, freaky little thing too!!

tony valadez


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 13 2007, 11:03 PM~8305097
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking REAL nice... but I'm biased  Keep shooting homie! :yes:


----------



## Cali4Lyf

Nice PIcs!!
Anyone know how to get them damn annoying "BLVD"watermarks off the pics???? :angry: 







































J/K
Thanks for the pics


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Cali4Lyf_@Jul 21 2007, 01:36 PM~8359345
> *Nice PIcs!!
> Anyone know how to get them damn annoying "BLVD"watermarks off the pics???? :angry:
> J/K
> Thanks for the pics
> *



Yeah, it's easy, you just take the pics yourself and it won't be on there!!!!! :cheesy: 

j/k :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 23 2007, 09:45 PM~8376162
> *Yeah, it's easy, you just take the pics yourself and it won't be on there!!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> j/k  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Hey BLVD - you wouldn't happen to know John Sanchez from Klique would you?
If so could you do me a favor and get me in contact with him.

thanks,
tony valadez
[email protected]


----------



## MR GREGGO




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## DerbycityDave




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jul 24 2007, 11:12 PM~8384799
> *Hey BLVD - you wouldn't happen to know John Sanchez from Klique would you?
> If so could you do me a favor and get me in contact with him.
> 
> thanks,
> tony valadez
> [email protected]
> *



No problem Tony, ill send you a pm........


----------



## BLVD




----------



## BLVD




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

what kind of camera for this type of pic? :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 26 2007, 12:15 AM~8392626
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of camera for this type of pic?    :biggrin:
> *


An Olympus Derteekam... LOL


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by BLVD+Jul 25 2007, 06:10 PM~8390958-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BLVD_@Jul 25 2007, 06:14 PM~8390989
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 25 2007, 09:15 PM~8392626
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what kind of camera for this type of pic?    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

A couple pics from last weekend...


----------



## BLVD




----------



## BLVD

Nice pics as always Eric....


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 25 2007, 10:36 PM~8393395
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PIC!!!!!!!!


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jul 25 2007, 11:38 PM~8393410
> *NICE PIC!!!!!!!!
> *



Thanks homie, see you guys on the fifth........ :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 25 2007, 10:39 PM~8393419
> *Thanks homie, see you guys on the fifth........ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## truucha

*AN PEOPLE MAGAZINE WITH THIS PICTURE*


----------



## Knightstalker

Nice pics Howard, BLVD, and truucha... :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jul 25 2007, 11:48 PM~8393482
> *I PRINTED THIS WEEK IN ( OK MAGAZINE )
> 
> 
> *


Whats up homie, I was looking for you in houston.......


----------



## BLVD

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RO 4 LIFE, Knightstalker



:wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 25 2007, 11:01 PM~8393532
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RO 4 LIFE, Knightstalker
> 
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 25 2007, 11:01 PM~8393532
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RO 4 LIFE, Knightstalker
> 
> :wave:
> *



Qvo homie... :wave: Ready for August 5th? :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 26 2007, 12:09 AM~8393559
> *Qvo homie... :wave: Ready for August 5th?  :biggrin:
> *



You Know It Homie.......


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

bridal in Nevis, West Indies.

- tony valadez


----------



## CARROT

At BOTTOMSUP HYDRAULICS in San Diego CA.


----------



## CARROT




----------



## kimboo

NICE PICTURE YOU MUST BE A PRO. ARE YOU USE 35MM OR DIGITAL


----------



## CARROT

These are in San Miguel de Allende, Guanajuato, Mex.

What U think?...Tony, Blvd? I would apreciate some critisizm.


----------



## CARROT

> _Originally posted by kimboo_@Jul 27 2007, 09:10 PM~8410457
> *NICE PICTURE YOU MUST BE A PRO. ARE YOU USE 35MM OR DIGITAL
> *


Thanks. I use 33mm film only. One of these days I'll go digital.


----------



## kimboo

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Jul 27 2007, 11:11 PM~8410464
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are in San Miguel de Allende, Guanajuato, Mex.
> 
> What U think?
> 
> *


 I THINK THEY ARE VERY GOOD BUT I DONT KNOW MUCH


----------



## CARROT

Thanks


----------



## BLVD




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx

i like all the pictures


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Jul 27 2007, 10:11 PM~8410464
> *
> 
> These are in San Miguel de Allende, Guanajuato, Mex.
> 
> What U think?...Tony, Blvd?  I would apreciate some critisizm.
> *



Pics look good homie, keep it up.....im barely begining myself


----------



## MagicNarcosis

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 28 2006, 09:44 PM~6656556
> *Tone Loc from X-fest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha! thats my cuzin and my homeboy pupa with the dreads.. ! :cheesy:


----------



## Stickz




----------



## lincolnaholic

Heres wat Ive been up to.
As always,great work guys.Keep the thread alive.
Kudos to ya Tony!Great work!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by lincolnaholic_@Aug 3 2007, 02:01 AM~8461688
> *Heres wat Ive been up to.
> *


:0 ... you built a pyramid out of glass? :dunno: :biggrin:

Just playing homie, nice pic :thumbsup:


----------



## steamboat

Does anybody know any schools to attend for photography. I'm looking to get into it when I get back.


----------



## lincolnaholic

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Aug 3 2007, 04:19 AM~8462463
> *:0 ... you built a pyramid out of glass? :dunno: :biggrin:
> 
> Just playing homie, nice pic :thumbsup:
> *


Hell yeah i built,with a mai thai in one hand to!
LOL


----------



## lincolnaholic




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

from yesterday while in Houston.
- tony valadez


----------



## BLVD

Not as nice as Tony's, but hey.............


----------



## ElMonte74'

Wow you guys take nice pics. Even though i can't afford a actual camera I usually get a decent camera phone and the pics come out really good heres some pics.

These are taken from a Motorolla V575









































and this one was taken with a Sony Ericson Z525a


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

i like yours better BLVD, nice viejas in El Paso!!

- tony valadez


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Aug 6 2007, 09:30 PM~8489184
> *i like yours better BLVD, nice viejas in El Paso!!
> 
> - tony valadez
> 
> 
> *



Haha, thanks, but those viejas were from the 505 :cheesy:


----------



## BLVD




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

that looks like one clean ass '58 - i need to go to a show soon, have not been to one in quite sometime.

- tony valadez


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Aug 8 2007, 11:20 AM~8503474
> *that looks like one clean ass '58 - i need to go to a show soon, have not been to one in quite sometime.
> 
> - tony valadez
> 
> 
> *



Hey Tony, give me your opinion of the pic, not the car :biggrin: Por Favor.......


----------



## Knightstalker

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

BLVD - 
indoor venue, great exposure, the right color temperature, angle is great, lighting is great.
only one thing missing................ a vieja.

- tony valadez


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Aug 8 2007, 03:08 PM~8505461
> *BLVD -
> indoor venue, great exposure, the right color temperature, angle is great, lighting is great.
> only one thing missing................ a vieja.
> 
> - tony valadez
> 
> 
> *



Ahaha, pinche Tony....I can Photoshop one in there? :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart

man, that is one ill looking impala. great photo


----------



## Toro

here are 2 pics from last weekends Lowrider Nationals in Bakersfield...


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Aug 10 2007, 09:07 AM~8519935
> * man, that is one ill looking impala. great photo
> *


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

from yesterday.

- tony valadez


----------



## YellowAmigo

Here are a couple from vacation



























Tony, you and BLVD are always puttin it down on here. I look forward to seeing you guys pics...


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

here is one from my shoot last weekend out in west texas. 

- tony valadez


----------



## CARROT




----------



## BLVD




----------



## lincolnaholic

Colombian Concert


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Aug 15 2007, 05:39 AM~8558450
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 this picture... nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## Stickz




----------



## CARROT

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Aug 16 2007, 07:27 PM~8572309
> *this picture... nice work :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks.


----------



## VGP




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

nice angle VGP.

tony valadez


----------



## BLVD

:dunno:


----------



## Nasty

ill throw some up on this topic cuz i dont think i have in awhile  




























These were shot with a prime, the only lens i have at the momment so the frame'n aint the best.. its a 50mm so you can imagine how far i was already fromt he model.. a lot of the shots in the room i was pressed up against the wall hahaha
18-200 vr is next tho 

for you pros in here.. you see the last picture how it looks like the wall and part of her leg looks funky?? or is it just me?? is that over exposed areas or what?? :dunno:


----------



## lincolnaholic

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Aug 20 2007, 09:30 AM~8595658
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This picture is a classic in its own.Great shot man.


----------



## CARROT




----------



## CARROT




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## BLVD




----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com+Aug 20 2007, 04:29 PM~8598115-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice angle VGP.
> 
> tony valadez[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lincolnaholic_@Aug 21 2007, 12:27 PM~8605643
> *This picture is a classic in its own.Great shot man.
> *



Thanks guys! I got a few more I will post


----------



## CARROT

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Aug 23 2007, 01:15 PM~8625775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by CARROT_@Aug 24 2007, 01:29 AM~8630332
> *Nice :thumbsup:
> *



thanks......


----------



## VGP

So is today's picture theme buildings? :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Aug 24 2007, 10:42 AM~8631626
> *So is today's picture theme buildings?  :biggrin:
> *



any new photo's ?


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 24 2007, 10:43 AM~8631636
> *any new photo's ?
> *


Not new new....but old ones I havnt posted.

I need to bust the camera back out. There is a 6-3 I hear is going to be looking bad ass.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Aug 24 2007, 10:46 AM~8631653
> *Not new new....but old ones I havnt posted.
> 
> I need to bust the camera back out.  There is a 6-3 I hear is going to be looking bad ass.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD




----------



## PROVOK

took this 4 a clothing line


----------



## PROVOK




----------



## PROVOK




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## truucha




----------



## CARROT




----------



## SixFourClownin

ttt


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 29 2007, 07:53 AM~8668295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


more please! :yes:


----------



## truucha

*MY PARTNER COVERING THE CORNERS*


----------



## truucha

*TIRED OF SHOOTING PARIS HILTON ALL DAY SO I START FU**ING AROUND*


----------



## truucha

*BY THE WAY I USE A CANON MARK II N*


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Sep 5 2007, 12:47 AM~8718493
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIRED OF SHOOTING PARIS HILTON ALL DAY SO I START FU**ING AROUND
> *



Pinche Truucha...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## YellowAmigo




----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Sep 4 2007, 11:47 PM~8718493
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIRED OF SHOOTING PARIS HILTON ALL DAY SO I START FU**ING AROUND
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Sep 5 2007, 02:54 AM~8718527
> *BY THE WAY I USE A CANON MARK II N
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like how Paris is flipping off the camera dude.... :biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

fashion styled photo shoot - in a junkyard - dress made out of trash bags - hope you freaks
like it...... something different from cars and papparazzi shots

- tony valadez


----------



## mxcn_roc

Here is some recent shots taken at the San Diego Indoor show:


----------



## drasticbean

*GREAT TOPIC...!!

when do we start talking about all the different setting on the camera and whats the best use for them....

--shutter speed
---ISO
--- Av( Aperture Value )

AND SO ON.. i think this would be a great addition to this topic...*


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## MikeS

@ mxcn_roc
creative pics! i love it  




serie i made, enjoy.

*kids building and playing* :biggrin: 


proud kid in front of his creation..
later that day he came to me and said; "thank you for taking a picture of me, i am very happy." :biggrin: :biggrin: 




























as for the technical part i tried to plan my shit before i even went there.
why i chose for blackwhite is beceause it was a very sunny day, in the morning..
so alot of long strong shadows. and i knew that the will be building with wood and later that day will paint their creations. 
but i know i wont be there all day so i set of with the planning of making high contrast pictures in black and white. 
set my camera on 200 iso, 11 Av and 125 shutterspeed. 
when i arrived i talked alot with the kids to make aware that they know that i am there and feel comfortable. 
after the chitty chatty part i walked around and made some pictures, beceause they knew who i was they dont acted like clowns when i stuffed my lens in their faces and i got these non-posed pictures.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

OK - I'll play. Chic with the nice ass was shot with a Canon 5D - 24-70 L-series lens. My ISO or ASA, whatever you are more comfortable with was at 200, F-stop was 4.5 and shot at 1/80th of a second. External light source was a studiomax 320B at about 1/8th power. Who's next? Don't post with out the details.

- tony valadez


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Sep 10 2007, 05:19 PM~8759516
> *OK - I'll play. Chic with the nice ass was shot with a Canon 5D - 24-70 L-series lens. My ISO or ASA, whatever you are more comfortable with was at 200, F-stop was 4.5 and shot at 1/80th of a second. External light source was a studiomax 320B at about 1/8th power. Who's next? Don't post with out the details.
> 
> - tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice pic..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Yea, she's smokin'


----------



## steamboat

Tony, I got to hand it to you, you are the MASTER of the soft flash. Great pics everyone. I'm looking at getting a high-dollar camera when I get back. Which one out of the Nikon or Canon is faster, because I like to do alot of action shots and I'm sick of missing shit with my little piont-and-shoot Olympus. I'm assuming these cameras are pretty quick, and they pound out the shot as soon as you push the button, no waiting for it to warm up or recharge the flash? 

I appreciate any help, this is a direction my life is more then likely going to take in the near future.


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Sep 10 2007, 04:19 PM~8759516
> *OK - I'll play.
> 
> Who's next? Don't post with out the details.
> 
> *


So only SLR related photos now?


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

your camera is going to be a purchase that only you can select - based on what you like or are trying to achieve out of the gear. go to www.dpreview.com and they have the latest info on all the gear that is out and about to be released. everything from sample images to specs. 
the attached image was shot with the Canon 20D - ISO or ASA 100 - F-stop was at F11 - with a Pro-Foto ringflash mounted on the camera at 1/4 power, and two elichrom strips on each side of her at about 150 watts each.

- tony valadez


----------



## drasticbean

this was taken with my sony H9 on manual setting...


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean

sony H9 camera....


----------



## lincolnaholic

Shot wit Nikon D50 at ISO 200 ,f/3.5, 1/200th of a sec. With touch up work in PS CS2 

Foto Mike frm Atlanta back on the thread.Awesome wrk guys.Lets keep this topic bumpin!


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by lincolnaholic_@Sep 13 2007, 09:51 AM~8781513
> *
> Shot wit Nikon D50 at ISO 200 ,f/3.5, 1/200th of a sec. With touch up work in PS CS2
> 
> Foto Mike frm Atlanta back on the thread.Awesome wrk guys.Lets keep this topic bumpin!
> *


 :0 ...... :thumbsup:


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.

Pictures taken with a Kodak EasyShare Z650.









Iso 80, f8.00, 1/1000, Manual, Flash








Iso 400, f6.30, 1/1000, Manual, No flash


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by lincolnaholic_@Sep 13 2007, 07:51 AM~8781513
> *
> Shot wit Nikon D50 at ISO 200 ,f/3.5, 1/200th of a sec. With touch up work in PS CS2
> 
> Foto Mike frm Atlanta back on the thread.Awesome wrk guys.Lets keep this topic bumpin!
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## LA COUNTY

> :cheesy: :biggrin: :roflmao: QUE PAYASO ESE *TRUUCHA* :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by lincolnaholic_@Sep 13 2007, 11:51 AM~8781513
> *
> Shot wit Nikon D50 at ISO 200 ,f/3.5, 1/200th of a sec. With touch up work in PS CS2
> 
> Foto Mike frm Atlanta back on the thread.Awesome wrk guys.Lets keep this topic bumpin!
> *


Awesome shot man... great work


----------



## CARROT

> _Originally posted by lincolnaholic_@Sep 13 2007, 08:51 AM~8781513
> *
> Shot wit Nikon D50 at ISO 200 ,f/3.5, 1/200th of a sec. With touch up work in PS CS2
> 
> Foto Mike frm Atlanta back on the thread.Awesome wrk guys.Lets keep this topic bumpin!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE


----------



## lincolnaholic

Here's anotha one frm the same shoot.Hope u guys enjoy it!!!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

from last weekend - shot with a canon 5D - 24-70 lens - at ISO 100 at 160th of a second @ F-stop F13. to the left of the image is one studiomax 320B and to the right of the image is a comet PMT head, and of course my third light is provided by the lord himself, the sun.

- tony valadez


----------



## drasticbean

great topic again.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Sep 17 2007, 10:43 AM~8808969
> *from last weekend - shot with a canon 5D - 24-70 lens - at ISO 100 at 160th of a second @ F-stop F13. to the left of the image is one studiomax 320B and to the right of the image is a comet PMT head, and of course my third light is provided by the lord himself, the sun.
> 
> - tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I just added you on model mayhem!


----------



## Nasty

the new lens!! 18-200mm VR AF :worship:









i normally shoot in P.. but im still learning the full manuel mode.. ill admit i still need work in my aperture and shutter settings but i am learning as i go


----------



## Nasty

oops i had forgettin to post the picture :happysad:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Aug 30 2007, 08:59 PM~8682850
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dope shot, tony


----------



## BLVD

:dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Sep 20 2007, 06:22 PM~8836099
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Dr Funky

these are cool pics


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 19 2007, 02:46 PM~8825899
> *the new lens!! 18-200mm VR AF :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i normally shoot in P.. but im still learning the full manuel mode.. ill admit i still need work in my aperture and shutter settings but i am learning as i go
> *



I have the D80, 18-200 Nikon VR and the SB800.....I'm set for a while.


----------



## lincolnaholic

Frm Obsession Picninc last weekend


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 19 2007, 02:46 PM~8825899
> *the new lens!! 18-200mm VR AF :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i normally shoot in P.. but im still learning the full manuel mode.. ill admit i still need work in my aperture and shutter settings but i am learning as i go
> *



An 18mm or 24mm - 200mm AF is dope 
But make you get a good named brand for clarity

Martin~


----------



## lincolnaholic

I dont know y im in luv wit this pic I did of this T-bird,but i just am.Let me know wat u guys think........As always,keep up the good work guys and lets keep this thread alive!


----------



## GRS-HPR




----------



## 72 kutty

Shot with D80.....Tweaked in CS3


----------



## NIMSTER64

man theres alot of talent on lay it low :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

I use a video and still camera...Any camera must be above 3.5 mega pixels. My camera is a 4.0. It's a Panasonic 3CCD a step below a HD camera at FRY'S. They sell them cheap now. I paid $1.500 at the time. You know what I can do. SWA"SWA" SWA" :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

I was going to buy a HD camera but the angel hair would come out on the cars, so HD wasn't necessary.


----------



## Guest

Everything I shoot is on automatic focus. I shoot alot of video and stills, I don't have time to focus. I have to cover the show and try to get as many cars as posible, and try to find the mood of the show, and shoot it. The editing system is a cheap MP Navagator that came with the computer. You just need simple stuff, for layitlow.


----------



## Guest

I also have video, that will make your hair curl...I don't post it anywhere, you'll have to see it on the big screen or buy the video. I always been a producer, director, editor, and a microcomputer specialist. I don't make money on it, so I am not bragging. I won't do this for very much longer. So let it be said, that SWA means South Western Administrators...We cover South Western Regional car shows. Look at your local DRIVE magazines and you will know what I am talking about. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

This is a before and after. I edited it.


----------



## Guest

I hope everybody who has seen this will grow. And lay it down for the lowrider community.


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by swa562_@Sep 22 2007, 07:04 PM~8849364
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything I shoot is on automatic focus.  I shoot alot of video and stills, I don't have time to focus.  I have to cover the show and try to get as many cars as posible, and try to find the mood of the show, and shoot it. The editing system is a cheap MP Navagator that came with the computer.  You just need simple stuff, for layitlow.
> *




That's a bad pontiac...  What year is it? :dunno:


Nice pics btw :biggrin:


----------



## steamboat

Hey how many of y'all have time exposure settings on your camera's? I have on on my ancient 1974 Minolta, and i've taken some pretty good lightning pictures with it. They never tell you on the websites for the Canons and Nikons if you have a setting to just leave the shutter open indefinetley.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD




----------



## MR GREGGO




----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by BLVD+Sep 23 2007, 06:01 PM~8854532-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice pic BLVD :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR GREGGO_@Sep 28 2007, 01:52 AM~8887003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Badass pics as always homie...


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

from this weekend.

- tony valadez


----------



## marcoman

"Take a little trip with me..."
~M~


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:0


----------



## RO.LIFER

NOT LOWRIDING BUT HERES A PIC OF MY SON AND HIS FRIEND FISHING...I THOUGHT IT WAS COOL :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by marcoman_@Oct 1 2007, 03:57 PM~8909540
> *"Take a little trip with me..."
> ~M~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

1937


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

I don't like to tag my photos :biggrin:


----------



## steamboat

Not sure if I posted these already or not.


----------



## steamboat

Hey SWA, are using a starburst filter for your chrome shots?

They look good.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Sep 20 2007, 10:16 PM~8838095
> *I have the D80, 18-200 Nikon VR and the SB800.....I'm set for a while.
> *


Same exact setup :0


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Sep 21 2007, 09:26 AM~8840747
> *An 18mm or 24mm - 200mm AF is dope
> But make you get a good named brand for clarity
> 
> Martin~
> *


I love the lens.... bro its crazy i can be like a foot away from the car and get the entire thing.

im sure theres better brands then Nikor, but this does the job pretty well so im happy...

but out of curiousity what brand would you consider a good name brand??


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

all of the aboved images were for a corporate event launching the new C-class benzo.

- tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

all of those images were shot with the Canon 24-70 L-series lens, worth every dollar.

- tony valadez


----------



## Nasty

ive always loved your work tony!!


----------



## Guest

five shots....one picture...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Nasty

some pics with the Lens


----------



## LA COUNTY

> _Originally posted by marcoman_@Oct 1 2007, 03:57 PM~8909540
> *"Take a little trip with me..."
> ~M~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: THATS A BAD AZZ PIK & CAR *MARCOMAN*GOT ANY MORE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73 Riviera

After reading this topic I decided to step my game up a little. I was previously using a nice Kodak point and shoot to which I was surprised at the results!! But after reading this I went out and bought a D70 with a 35-70 lens! I cant wait to get out and start shooting this weekend!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Just thought I would share this with you big ballers. I had to shoot this corporate event yesterday at Maserati as they unveiled the new Grand Turismo.
Here is the story that I got. They don't even sell this car yet, it is estimated to begin between $180,000 - $200,00. Due to the fact that there hasn't even been a press
release on the fuckin' thing yet, there was a $50,000 deposit for orders to be place, and it doesn't even go towards the car payment, (now that is how to do 
business). The waiting list is around 8-10 months and they are fully customized down to the color stitching you want for the interior. Anyway here is a pic I took
of it for you big timers.

- t


----------



## steamboat

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Oct 5 2007, 03:04 AM~8937028
> *After reading this topic I decided to step my game up a little. I was previously using a nice Kodak point and shoot to which I was surprised at the results!! But after reading this I went out and bought a D70 with a 35-70 lens! I cant wait to get out and start shooting this weekend!
> *


Hell yeah!! Keep us posted!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Oct 5 2007, 08:15 AM~8937335
> *Just thought I would share this with you big ballers. I had to shoot this corporate event yesterday at Maserati as they unveiled the new Grand Turismo.
> Here is the story that I got. They don't even sell this car yet, it is estimated to begin between $180,000 - $200,00. Due to the fact that there hasn't even been a press
> release on the fuckin' thing yet, there was a $50,000 deposit for orders to be place, and it doesn't even go towards the car payment, (now that is how to do
> business). The waiting list is around 8-10 months and they are fully customized down to the color stitching you want for the interior. Anyway here is a pic I took
> of it for you big timers.
> 
> - t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, well, we know you got paid!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I found this pic, thought it was pretty cool


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by marcoman_@Oct 1 2007, 06:57 PM~8909540
> *"Take a little trip with me..."
> ~M~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOVE the pics Marco... :yes: :thumbsup: Lets see some more. :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK




----------



## MikeS

the netherlands fo life  








and one of the many i took at joost' shop


----------



## 72 kutty




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Aug 8 2007, 10:15 AM~8503437
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

TELL ME WHAT U GUYS THINK? THIS IS MY WIFE AT SUPER SHOW


----------



## PICAZZO

Does anyone have any cameras for sale? :happysad: I went to the store today and I was like I'm better off buying used


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 16 2007, 10:05 AM~9013706
> *Does anyone have any cameras for sale? :happysad: I went to the store today and I was like I'm better off buying used
> *



good deals on craigslist.com


----------



## PICAZZO

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pho/446802006.html




can i get some opinions on this camera?


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 16 2007, 11:47 AM~9014956
> *http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pho/446802006.html
> can i get some opinions on this camera?
> *


hit me up eddie


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Oct 16 2007, 12:59 PM~9015062
> *hit me up eddie
> *


  WENT TO FRY'S AND THE CAMERA I LIKED WAS LIKE 2K


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

nice :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 16 2007, 01:02 PM~9015093
> *  WENT TO FRY'S AND THE CAMERA I LIKED WAS LIKE 2K
> *



Look for a Nikon Coolpix model 8700 or 8800. You can get one on craigslist for about $400. I want to get one for a back up.....good camera.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 16 2007, 12:02 PM~9015093
> *  WENT TO FRY'S AND THE CAMERA I LIKED WAS LIKE 2K
> *


crawl before u walk eddie.. a 2k camera can pretty much do the same thing a 600 dollar camera can do.. practice more on your frame'n of the pics and angles.. look at the subject your are shootin and look for different ways to make the pic stand out more... another words play around with it.. and remember the detail


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Oct 16 2007, 11:23 PM~9019487
> *crawl before u walk eddie.. a 2k camera can pretty much do the same thing a 600 dollar camera can do.. practice more on your frame'n of the pics and angles.. look at the subject your are shootin and look for different ways to make the pic stand out more... another words play around with it.. and remember the detail
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Oct 16 2007, 10:23 PM~9019487
> *crawl before u walk eddie.. a 2k camera can pretty much do the same thing a 600 dollar camera can do.. practice more on your frame'n of the pics and angles.. look at the subject your are shootin and look for different ways to make the pic stand out more... another words play around with it.. and remember the detail
> *


Thanks for the advice, I just don't want to buy two cameras, for example I buy one for 500 bucks then upgrade to a 1200 camera the 500 bucks would be kind of a waste


----------



## Dualhex02

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 16 2007, 11:43 PM~9019598
> *Thanks for the advice, I just don't want to buy two cameras, for example I buy one for 500 bucks then upgrade to a 1200 camera the 500 bucks would be kind of a waste
> *



Not necessarily...I have a Digital and a DSLR one is Canon and one is Sony...one has a 3 color CCD and the other a 4 color CCD one is 8MP and one is 10MP. Each was $899.99 purchased new when I got them, not including Flash, Remotes, Battery grips, and all the other extras. Its always good to have a backup while say, one is being cleaned...or in conditions where you wouldnt want to open your camera to change memory cards, just switch cameras. My only dislike is the 10MP Canon Rebel XTi has an image ratio of 1:1.5 whereas the 8MP Sony DSC-F828 has 1:1.33...so when batch logo stamping I have to create different templates to copy the stamp fromso it lines up right. Being familiar with the controls of each camera when you switch back and forth is tricky too.
I got my Canon this past March and the Sony I've had '04.


----------



## PICAZZO

:0


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 17 2007, 12:06 AM~9020065
> *:0
> *


----------



## Dualhex02

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 17 2007, 01:06 AM~9020065
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

does anyone have any nice lenses for canon mount,and I am also looking for a digital camera prefer canon


----------



## Guest

What's up with the photobuckets...They have millions of photos... That is photo overkill...Let the photobucket picture games begin...


----------



## PICAZZO

so what does everyone think of the nikon 40d 10.0 megapixel?
they have one right now at wolf's cameras for 800 bucks?


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 18 2007, 11:11 AM~9030238
> *so what does everyone think of the nikon 40d 10.0 megapixel?
> they have one right now at wolf's cameras for 800 bucks?
> *


good camera but you can find it cheaper elsewhere. check bhphoto.com, adorama.com, circuitcity.com


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 18 2007, 12:41 PM~9031030
> *good camera but you can find it cheaper elsewhere. check bhphoto.com, adorama.com, circuitcity.com
> *


 :0 thanks bro


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 18 2007, 12:11 PM~9030238
> *so what does everyone think of the nikon 40d 10.0 megapixel?
> they have one right now at wolf's cameras for 800 bucks?
> *


i got the D80 and i love it. i also like canon though.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 18 2007, 06:50 PM~9033897
> *i got the D80 and i love it. i also like canon though.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## nobueno

I too shoot with a D80. Excellent camera! I think it's a great upgrade from a point & shoot camera.


----------



## PICAZZO

so its just a step up from a regular camera?


----------



## nobueno

No, what I mean is that if you are going to step up into the DSLR world from the point and shoot world the D80 is an excellent choice.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 18 2007, 11:11 AM~9030238
> *so what does everyone think of the nikon 40d 10.0 megapixel?
> they have one right now at wolf's cameras for 800 bucks?
> *


Go to Fisherman's Wharf there are a bunch of camera shops along there and that way you can put these cameras in your hand and see which one feels better to you I like the Cannon but the Nikon is just as good go down there and check them out


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Oct 19 2007, 01:46 PM~9040381
> *Go to Fisherman's Wharf there are a bunch of camera shops along there and that way you can put these cameras in your hand and see which one feels better to you I like the Cannon but the Nikon is just as good go down there and check them out
> *


Yeah I was thinking bout that yesterday :yes: all those chinitos :biggrin:


----------



## CARROT




----------



## steamboat

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 16 2007, 10:56 PM~9019665
> * the 10MP Canon Rebel XTi has an image ratio of 1:1.5 whereas the 8MP Sony DSC-F828 has 1:1.33...*


What is image ratio? Someone explian this to me.


----------



## drasticbean

*any comments on this pic.... ??.. what could i have done to make it better...??*


----------



## PICAZZO

Nice


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 21 2007, 12:18 PM~9051386
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any comments on this pic.... ??.. what could i have done to make it better...??
> *


looks pretty good. if it were me tho id try to get it more centered.. and maybe a tad bit lower So that copper nine really pops out.

When ever i shoot i pick a part of the object and make it my center. then make sure the framing is the same on all sides..

4 inchs of tire on the right,4 inches of tire on the left u kno


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 21 2007, 04:18 PM~9051386
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any comments on this pic.... ??.. what could i have done to make it better...??
> *


Nice picture homie... But I agree a little lower with the shot and more centered and it would have been perfect.. but as always a good shot from you....


----------



## drasticbean

*thanks for the advice..... i'll be posting more and want more advice..*


----------



## drasticbean

*what about this one.... thanks again.*


----------



## YellowAmigo

:thumbsup: good shot :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD

Hey Bean you need to start putting your name on your pics homie.....


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## 72 kutty

Not lowrider related but what do you guys think?


----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Oct 27 2007, 02:41 PM~9095840
> *Hey Bean you need to start putting your name on your pics homie.....
> *


*YOU THINK SO.. i'm just a beginner....
how do i do that...??*


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 27 2007, 02:48 PM~9096130
> *YOU THINK SO.. i'm just a beginner....
> how do i do that...??
> *


Hell yeah I think so, you have hundreds of beautiful/meaningful shots out there and you deserve credit for them. You can do it in photoshop or pretty much any other photo editing program..... uffin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Oct 27 2007, 03:58 PM~9096184
> *Hell yeah I think so, you have hundreds of beautiful/meaningful shots out there and you deserve credit for them. You can do it in photoshop or pretty much any other photo editing program..... uffin:
> *


*hmmmm cool.....i'll do that.. i guess i need a photoshop program....huh..*


----------



## BLVD

Does this pic count? Photography taking place..... :biggrin: lol....

Photo was taken by my homie Paul Acosta..... uffin:


----------



## BLVD

Oh by the way, that's me n Fernando DeAnda.......


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 27 2007, 03:03 PM~9096222
> *hmmmm cool.....i'll do that.. i guess i need a photoshop program....huh..
> *



No not really, you can do something simple like this with ms paint......


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Oct 27 2007, 04:19 PM~9096292
> *No not really, you can do something simple like this with ms paint......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool... i like that....


----------



## Dualhex02

i photshop, you could create an action where it does a sequence of commands for mass photo updating....open, resize, paste layer with logo, flatten, save as web or logo version close....next pic....etc. Its really rather convenient....Your logo or name will be in the exact same spot on all the pics. Only a nuisance when switching between landscape and portrait...so I have 2 different templates...and since I work with various different clubs...I have ALL logos in there...I turn off or on the ones I need and then past that merged image.

WWW.NMEIMAGE.COM


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 27 2007, 06:13 PM~9096736
> *i photshop, you could create an action where it does a sequence of commands for mass photo updating....open, resize, paste layer with logo, flatten, save as web or logo version close....next pic....etc.  Its really rather convenient....Your logo or name will be in the exact same spot on all the pics.  Only a nuisance when switching between landscape and portrait...so I have 2 different templates...and since I work with various different clubs...I have ALL logos in there...I turn off or on the ones I need and then past that merged image.
> 
> WWW.NMEIMAGE.COM
> *


*man, that would be very nice to do..i should think about that...*


----------



## Dualhex02

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 27 2007, 10:37 PM~9098056
> *man, that would be very nice to do..i should think about that...
> *


----------



## nobueno




----------



## PICAZZO

D40 at best buy is only 700 bucks what does everyone think?


----------



## PICAZZO

:dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 28 2007, 01:01 PM~9100259
> *D40 at best buy is only 700 bucks what does everyone think?
> *


I've never used it...

I only have the:

Sony DSC-F828
Canon Rebel XTi

Although my Canon is SLR and Sony is straight Digital....there are different features that I favor one or the other for...certain lighting conditions etc...like beautiful outdoors pics...My Sony impresses me with its 4 color CCD imager as opposed to standard 3 color. However, its long lens barrel and fixed non-interchangeable lens doesnt perform to my liking indoors. Making the Canon more versatile being able to switch lenses. In a straight digital, you can kind of see what the pic will look like on screen....not so in SLR. 

I have heard decent things about the D40 though.


----------



## Twotonz

Some none lowrider pics.

from a wedding i did about a month ago

















big american flag from an Oakland A's game


----------



## PICAZZO

Looks good Bro.........





What camera is that :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

From today's Old Memories show in Montebello, CA. Jae


----------



## drasticbean

*i like the way the other lincoln is in the reflection...but to bad someone was in the way...*


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## Knightstalker

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

any comments or advices on my pics...????


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 28 2007, 08:58 PM~9103368
> *From today's Old Memories show in Montebello, CA. Jae
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 10 2007, 01:46 AM~8755318
> *GREAT TOPIC...!!
> 
> when do we start talking about all the different setting on the camera and whats the best use for them....
> 
> --shutter speed
> ---ISO
> --- Av( Aperture Value )
> 
> AND SO ON.. i think this would be a great addition to this topic...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 29 2007, 10:01 PM~9111410
> *any comments or advices on my pics...????
> *


Yes, take more! You've got a good eye! :biggrin: Jae


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 1 2007, 12:16 AM~9127694
> *Yes, take more! You've got a good eye!  :biggrin: Jae
> *


thanks JAE.....SO DO YOU .. :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 1 2007, 01:16 AM~9127694
> *Yes, take more! You've got a good eye!  :biggrin: Jae
> *


you and bean both take great pics.



:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## PICAZZO

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## YellowAmigo

Nice!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

more more more !!!


----------



## BOUNZIN

i got to read this whole thread since i'm starting to get into photography thing as a hobby. i got to see what i should upgrade to from this sony camera i got


----------



## Dualhex02

I think the canon Rebel XT is at Fry's Electronics (outpost.com) is going for $599. Its a decent camera and not in the $799-899 (depending on where and when you go) of the Rebel XTi


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## PROVOK




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 2 2007, 06:02 PM~9142483
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


javascript:emoticon(':0')
smilie :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 2 2007, 07:02 PM~9142483
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



uffin:


----------



## Nasty

TTT


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Props to the homie Anteazy for this photo!!!!
....I only added a lil saturation to the colors and sharpened it up a lil in Photoshop.


----------



## PICAZZO

looks good !!!


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 21 2007, 09:55 AM~8147226
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Still loving this one!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Nov 6 2007, 04:43 PM~9169955
> *Still loving this one!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


i agree to the 10th power


----------



## PICAZZO

*im never going to find a damn camera !!!!*


----------



## 73 Riviera

Here are a couple I took recently....


----------



## PICAZZO

:0


----------



## 73 Riviera

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 6 2007, 06:30 PM~9170351
> *:0
> *


Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 10 2007, 06:20 AM~8519574
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Daaaamn, reminds of something I did a lil while back :biggrin:


----------



## LowSider

Ive got a Canon EOS 30D with a Sigma 18-125mm lens on it is anyone familiar with this camera?


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by LowSider_@Nov 7 2007, 01:43 AM~9173853
> *Ive got a Canon EOS 30D with a Sigma 18-125mm lens on it is anyone familiar with this camera?
> *


damn good camera


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Nov 6 2007, 06:20 PM~9170278
> *Here are a couple I took recently....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are some tight ass pics, what kind of camera u using, i'm trying to find out what kind of camera i should upgrade to for christmas


----------



## 73 Riviera

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 7 2007, 09:53 AM~9175041
> *Those are some tight ass pics, what kind of camera u using, i'm trying to find out what kind of camera i should upgrade to for christmas
> *


Thanks for the props...Im using a Nikon D70.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Nov 7 2007, 01:49 PM~9176540
> *Thanks for the props...Im using a Nikon D70.
> *


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## 73 Riviera

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 7 2007, 03:56 PM~9177439
> *$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> *


Yeah thats whats its gonna cost me to get the lenses I want! hahahhhaaa


----------



## PROVOK

Some photo touch-ups and manipulations i did. I guess it would come under photography.


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 7 2007, 04:31 PM~9177647
> *Some photo touch-ups and manipulations i did. I guess it would come under photography.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This one's bad ass, would have been nice if it were the actual shot, but good work either way.... :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

This one is the shit homie! Damn nice job!


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 7 2007, 05:56 PM~9177439
> *$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> *


*didnt you know he is a big baller........lol*


----------



## Nasty

Just picked up a micro softbox for my sb-800 :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 7 2007, 06:01 PM~9178281
> *didnt you know he is a big baller........lol
> *


yeah following a close second to you!!!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 7 2007, 07:33 PM~9178900
> *Just picked up a micro softbox for my sb-800  :biggrin:
> *


You should try the Gary Fong Lightsphere! It works well!


----------



## YellowAmigo

Here are a couple I took recently.....



















Lighting on these werent great, but I thought the sky was awesome....


----------



## clublord

There are alot of some great photogs in here... very talented..I shoot with a d200 and mess around with photoshop here is some of mywork.. you can also check them out at myspace.com/rumpasroom my lil portfolio..


----------



## PICAZZO

:0


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by LowSider_@Nov 7 2007, 03:43 AM~9173853
> *Ive got a Canon EOS 30D with a Sigma 18-125mm lens on it is anyone familiar with this camera?
> *


  






















































all these have been shot with the 30D


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 8 2007, 12:34 AM~9181105
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 uffin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Nov 8 2007, 01:57 AM~9181193
> *uffin:
> *


I like this one a lot also...


----------



## 73 Riviera

:0 :0


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Nov 8 2007, 02:03 AM~9181222
> *:0  :0
> *


what's up Juanito


----------



## 73 Riviera

2 shoots lined up this week!!!   

How are you brother!?


----------



## clublord

nice work jesse... good shit.. are you editing them with any photoshop???


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Nov 8 2007, 02:09 AM~9181257
> *2 shoots lined up this week!!!
> 
> How are you brother!?
> *


got a shoot lined up for saturday and then the Carnales Unidos show on sunday in Bakersfield......then next Wednesday we leave for Odessa......everything else has been good to...still trying to get used to how dark it gets so early since the time change...heheheh


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by clublord_@Nov 8 2007, 02:11 AM~9181261
> *nice work jesse... good shit.. are you editing them with any photoshop???
> *


the pics have just had a border and or shading added to them...


----------



## PICAZZO

What's everyone's opinion on the REBEL XTI? :dunno:


----------



## clublord

nice nice... i like them.. so im guessin your not doin usng your sony any more... are you using any type of reflectors or anythin


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by clublord_@Nov 8 2007, 02:21 AM~9181335
> *nice nice... i like them.. so im guessin your not doin usng your sony any more... are you  using any type of reflectors or anythin
> *


I still can't put down the 828...I love it, the colors are great and the angles are awesome....


----------



## clublord

im a nikon user but i heard alot of good things about cannon... but whatever floats your boat.. hahah photography aint cheap.. thank you craigslist


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by clublord_@Nov 8 2007, 09:28 AM~9181357
> *im a nikon user but i heard alot of good things about cannon... but whatever floats your boat.. hahah photography aint cheap.. thank you craigslist
> *


yeah, the canon is mostley liked with the proffesionals over here,
my nikon (d70s) gives a lot of shit when shooting above 400 iso :angry:


----------



## nobueno

A couple more from a couple of weeks ago. These are straight from the camera. I do not edit only cause I do not have photoshop.


----------



## Dualhex02

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 8 2007, 02:25 AM~9181346
> *I still can't put down the 828...I love it, the colors are great and the angles are awesome....
> *


The F828 has great colors for me at outdoor shoots... The 4 color CCD as opposed to standard 3 color makes a good bit of difference to me. Indoors though in dark settings the long lens barrel makes it more difficult for me to take pictures. Especially since I dont like blurry people behind stationary vehicles at indoor carshows. I am hoping to get a low light lens for the XTi that I have so I can up my shutterspeed a little bit and still get enough light to not have dark pics and not have blurred action. Any thoughts on the low light lens for Canon? I like having both cameras except for when applying my watermark stamp at the bottom in a batch action.


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 8 2007, 09:54 AM~9182371
> *I like having both cameras except for when applying my watermark stamp at the bottom in a batch action.
> *


:dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Nov 8 2007, 09:19 AM~9182507
> *:dunno:
> *


X2


----------



## PICAZZO

CAN THOSE USING A REBEL XTI POST A FEW PICS SO I CAN GET AN IDEA? THANKS....







ALSO IT WOULD BE INTRESTING AND HELPFUL IF PEOPLE POST THE TYPE OF CAMERA THEY USED FOR THEIR SHOOTS AND OR SETTING :dunno:

JUST AN IDEA


----------



## Dualhex02

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Nov 8 2007, 10:19 AM~9182507
> *:dunno:
> *



Oh sorry I thought I mentioned it before. at 8MP on the F828 and large JPG format on the XTi the dimension ratios are different. On the Sony its about 1.33 to 1, meaning its One and a Third times wide as it is tall where the XTi is 1.5 to 1 so its one and a half times wide as it is tall...so in my batch it 
1. opens pic
2. resizes to size
3. pastes logos from Ctrl+C in clipboard
4. saves as new name in folder
5. Closes pic and moves to next one.

Since I resize to about a width of 600 for web pics since I usually deal with galleries of 80-200 pics, if I resize an XTi pic would be a 600x400 whereas the F828 is about 600x451. So to paste it and have everything line up I have a template with my logos at one ratio and at the other depending on what cam I use to take the pics. I am sure there is a better and easier way....but thats the way I figured out to do it so I dont have to paste each one individually. I can Set it and forget it.....til its done.


----------



## clublord

yeah they say its always a nikon v. cannon battle.. hahah choose your weapons gentlement.. hahahaha


----------



## Dualhex02

> _Originally posted by clublord_@Nov 8 2007, 01:04 PM~9183574
> *yeah they say its always a nikon v. cannon battle.. hahah choose your weapons gentlement.. hahahaha
> *



I was told once that Canon really excels better at sports photography and outdoor shots however for indoor photoshoots and modeling shoots the Nikon owned the Canon. I was also told however, my Sony was a joke so whos to say anyone's opinion besides your own matters. Read up on each...see what features each has and how they apply to you.....if you do sports, you might want to drop the extra cash on a no-lag shutterspeed camera, or if you do only indoor that feature wont matter, but the ability to add extra flashes or controls easily....find out what cameras have what attachments and see what you need most. Ringlights vs Macro lenses, Telephotolenses with or without shake limiting motors, etc etc.


----------



## clublord

very true my friend... but this argument can compare to chevys to ford... its all about preference .. i love my nikon.. shots great.. easy to use... alot of great options.... find lenses everywhere...


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 8 2007, 08:54 AM~9182371
> *  Any thoughts on the low light lens for Canon?
> *


50mm 1.8 
35mm f2

:dunno:


----------



## PROVOK




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 10 2007, 10:15 AM~9197419
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## Nasty




----------



## Nasty

messin with aperture


----------



## clublord

great pics... anyone have some great places to buy affordable equipment at??


----------



## Nasty

Ive gotten most of the stuff i use off bh they have great service and get me my shit fast

pm sent


----------



## clublord

nice... i need to see what ican get over there


----------



## PICAZZO

BH ?


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 12 2007, 02:13 AM~9207609
> *messin with aperture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That pic would be awesome if you had something in the front of that photo that you focused on...


----------



## Dualhex02

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 12 2007, 12:31 AM~9207729
> *Ive gotten most of the stuff i use off bh they have great service and get me my shit fast
> 
> pm sent
> *



OOh oOOH whats BH?! :0


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Nov 12 2007, 05:56 AM~9208587
> *That pic would be awesome if you had something in the front of that photo that you focused on...
> *


i know i was thinking the same thing after i saw it.. the camera was flat on the ground so i was thinkin whatever the object was, it would have to be close or hella small

like maybe a set of keys with a impala logo or something


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Regal King+Nov 12 2007, 12:44 AM~9208216-->
> 
> 
> 
> BH ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dualhex02_@Nov 12 2007, 07:26 AM~9208903
> *OOh oOOH  whats BH?! :0
> *


http://www.bhphotovideo.com/

they have pretty much anything and everything you need for photography or video or anything really for your home needs


----------



## Nasty

what do you guys think about the new sony Alpha 700 :0 












Nearly two years after Konica Minolta transferred its camera division over to Sony, and over a year after Sony's first DSLR (the A100), today is the day that the curtain is finally lifted on the long-awaited 'high end' Alpha digital SLR (in principle the replacement for the Konica Minolta 7D). The new model sports an impressive specification including magnesium alloy construction, 12MP CMOS sensor (with on-chip A/D conversion), 5fps shooting and a wealth of features and customization options, though interestingly (given the recent spate of announcements) no live view option. There's also a couple of new lenses and a new vertical shooting grip.

http://www.dpreview.com/news/0709/07090601sonydslra700.asp


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo+Nov 12 2007, 07:56 AM~9208587-->
> 
> 
> 
> That pic would be awesome if you had something in the front of that photo that you focused on...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Nasty_@Nov 12 2007, 09:55 AM~9209062
> *i was thinkin whatever the object was, it would have to be close or hella small
> 
> like maybe a set of keys with a impala logo or something
> *


True dat! You should have took the Impala emblem off the car and put it on the ground :cheesy: The keys would have worked great, or maybe a switch, or some sort of hydraulic piece. Something in your car could have worked too, like glasses, hat, cigerette, ligher/car lighter, you know


----------



## Dualhex02

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 12 2007, 11:12 AM~9209435
> *what do you guys think about the new sony Alpha 700  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly two years after Konica Minolta transferred its camera division over to Sony, and over a year after Sony's first DSLR (the A100), today is the day that the curtain is finally lifted on the long-awaited 'high end' Alpha digital SLR (in principle the replacement for the Konica Minolta 7D). The new model sports an impressive specification including magnesium alloy construction, 12MP CMOS sensor (with on-chip A/D conversion), 5fps shooting and a wealth of features and customization options, though interestingly (given the recent spate of announcements) no live view option. There's also a couple of new lenses and a new vertical shooting grip.
> 
> http://www.dpreview.com/news/0709/07090601sonydslra700.asp
> *



If the body is anything like my DSC-F828...its really rugged. My XTi is disappointing in that one aspect....the case seems really plasticy and creaky....not as sturdy as my F828.....however I got ridiculed so much for my SONY not being a "real camera" that I switched to Canon. Also the attachments for the F828 werent or arent compatible with the Alpha. If it werent for that ridicule I would have stuck with Sony....however...like I said its all a matter of price and features and what you will need. I hope to own multiple cameras for varied purposes eventually.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 12 2007, 09:31 AM~9209531
> *If the body is anything like my DSC-F828...its really rugged.  My XTi is disappointing in that one aspect....the case seems really plasticy and creaky....not as sturdy as my F828.....however I got ridiculed so much for my SONY not being a "real camera" that I switched to Canon.  Also the attachments for the F828 werent or arent compatible with the Alpha.  If it werent for that ridicule I would have stuck with Sony....however...like I said its all a matter of price and features and what you will need.  I hope to own multiple cameras for varied purposes eventually.
> *


the sony f828 is a great fuckin camera. i still plan to pick one up just to have it in my bag.. u cant beat the color that thing provides. plus the angles u can get with it..

I think with sony tryna make a name for them selves in the DSLR world

they are doing a good job by stepping up every year. i just wish they wouldnt discontinue some of their product line


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 12 2007, 11:12 AM~9209435
> *what do you guys think about the new sony Alpha 700  :0 *


This seems like a good camera and even the A100 held a good race with the other camera brands, but since Sony is new to the game not to many people are going to jump at the chance to get one. Photographers are already set in their ways and are not likely to change brands besides they probably already put hundreds of dollars in what they got, why spend 1500 more on another camera to start all over again.

I say buy one and try it out and take it back and try the other. Find one that fits you and your needs. Thats the whole point of photography. Your not trying to copy pictures, but create your own, so why go with what everyone gots? Try something new and put your twist to it. Maybe you'll change a few minds


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 12 2007, 11:31 AM~9209531
> *If the body is anything like my DSC-F828...its really rugged.  My XTi is disappointing in that one aspect....the case seems really plasticy and creaky....not as sturdy as my F828.....however I got ridiculed so much for my SONY not being a "real camera" that I switched to Canon.  Also the attachments for the F828 werent or arent compatible with the Alpha.  If it werent for that ridicule I would have stuck with Sony....however...like I said its all a matter of price and features and what you will need.  I hope to own multiple cameras for varied purposes eventually.*


X2

Fuck what you think about cameras, I want to see the outcome. I seen several 5.1 cameres shoot better then some SLR's. It's how and what you do that makes the difference.

I started with a Sony and I am sticking with it until I have tried or bought everything out there to see for myself. This shit is harder then I thought  :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Nov 12 2007, 09:49 AM~9209655
> *This seems like a good camera and even the A100 held a good race with the other camera brands, but since Sony is new to the game not to many people are going to jump at the chance to get one.  Photographers are already set in their ways and are not likely to change brands besides they probably already put hundreds of dollars in what they got, why spend 1500 more on another camera to start all over again.
> 
> I say buy one and try it out and take it back and try the other.  Find one that fits you and your needs.  Thats the whole point of photography.  Your not trying to copy pictures, but create your own, so why go with what everyone gots?  Try something new and put your twist to it.  Maybe you'll change a few minds
> *


i hear ya. im a nikon shooter and im already in to it like 4 grand.. with still a lot of shit to get..

but i love my D80 and everytime i use it the pictures come out better..

ive always said that its not the camera u use, but the person use'n it.. i know some 1 that shoots with a walmart display camera and their work clowns some of the work ive seen here and other places..


----------



## Dualhex02

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 12 2007, 11:43 AM~9209602
> *the sony f828 is a great fuckin camera. i still plan to pick one up just to have it in my bag.. u cant beat the color that thing provides. plus the angles u can get with it..
> 
> I think with sony tryna make a name for them selves in the DSLR world
> 
> they are doing a good job by stepping up every year. i just wish they wouldnt discontinue some of their product line
> *



Yeah I need my F828 to get serviced...The rubber ring on the barrel has come loose and just spins...the battery holding clip broke and I would like to clean whatever lint got in to the viewfinder cause it bugs the crap out of me. Anyplace to send or take where they can repair and make good as new?!? I love my Sony. Its memory card versatility and 4 color CCD, the angles and other features. I had it since it came out replacing the F717 (i think??) However once that 10MP Sony came out, they discontinued all support of the 8MP F828 and now the Alpha100 has been replaced by the Alpha700.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 12 2007, 10:25 AM~9209892
> *Yeah I need my F828 to get serviced...The rubber ring on the barrel has come loose and just spins...the battery holding clip broke and I would like to clean whatever lint got in to the viewfinder cause it bugs the crap out of me.  Anyplace to send or take where they can repair and make good as new?!?  I love my Sony.  Its memory card versatility and 4 color CCD, the angles and other features.  I had it since it came out replacing the F717 (i think??) However once that 10MP Sony came out, they discontinued all support of the 8MP F828 and now the Alpha100 has been replaced by the Alpha700.
> *


thats what im sayin.. i wish they would keep them .. the R1 replaced the f828. but that was only out for like a year then got replaced by the alpha1 and now the a1 is replaced by the 700..

its great to put something out evrey year. but you dont have to discontinue the products once the new ones come out.

I liked the R1, i was going to buy it to be honest.. i wanted the f828 but it was discontinued and they werent offering warrenties for it.. and used ones were going for crazy prices. 

I think sony has what it takes to compete. and i bet sony will be the first DSLR to bring in the swivel body or sometime of way to be able to get those crazy angles.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 12 2007, 10:12 AM~9209435
> *what do you guys think about the new sony Alpha 700  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly two years after Konica Minolta transferred its camera division over to Sony, and over a year after Sony's first DSLR (the A100), today is the day that the curtain is finally lifted on the long-awaited 'high end' Alpha digital SLR (in principle the replacement for the Konica Minolta 7D). The new model sports an impressive specification including magnesium alloy construction, 12MP CMOS sensor (with on-chip A/D conversion), 5fps shooting and a wealth of features and customization options, though interestingly (given the recent spate of announcements) no live view option. There's also a couple of new lenses and a new vertical shooting grip.
> 
> http://www.dpreview.com/news/0709/07090601sonydslra700.asp
> *


From what I've read Sony makes a good DSLR. Like others have posted, its hard to go from one brand to another because of the $$ already spent. The best advice (already given in the thread) is to buy it and try it out. As far as purchasing equiptment BH Photo is great as is Adorama.com. Sometimes you'll find the same item overall cheaper @ Adorama. I buy from both dealers.


----------



## PICAZZO

not a lowrider, but one of my fist pics i took this saturday using a SLR.. :happysad:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 12 2007, 02:47 PM~9210838
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a lowrider, but one of my fist pics i took this saturday using a SLR.. :happysad:
> *


Psot larger image....  

Nice color though


----------



## PICAZZO

1st Picture I took, I got Lucky with him yawning !!!!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 12 2007, 12:54 PM~9210884
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st Picture I took, I got Lucky with him yawning !!!!
> *


good picture


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 12 2007, 01:55 PM~9210890
> *good picture
> *


 :0 THANKS NASTY


----------



## PICAZZO

THIS ONE WAS ON AUTO AND STILL CAME OUT DARK, IT WAS A REALLY UGLY DAY, BUT I DONT GET WHY ITS SOO DARK ON AUTO?

SOMEONE HELP THIS DUMB NEEWBIE :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 12 2007, 03:05 PM~9210961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS ONE WAS ON AUTO AND STILL CAME OUT DARK, IT WAS A REALLY UGLY DAY, BUT I DONT GET WHY ITS SOO DARK ON AUTO?
> 
> SOMEONE HELP THIS DUMB NEEWBIE  :biggrin:
> *



If you ever use straight digital...aim center of view at something dark and watch it brighten up or at something bright and watch it darken...perhaps in the Histogram the whiteness and brightness of the sky forced cam to use a faster shutterspeed causing a darker pic. try aiming at one thing at same distance to keep focal length and pressing the button halfway to lock and then framing and taking picture. Do that aiming at things of different brightness to see what I mean. 

If you aim at something dark it will look brighter on the dark image but your sky will be wholly overexposed.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 12 2007, 02:19 PM~9211052
> *If you ever use straight digital...aim center of view at something dark and watch it brighten up or at something bright and watch it darken...perhaps in the Histogram the whiteness and brightness of the sky forced cam to use a faster shutterspeed causing a darker pic.  try aiming at one thing at same distance to keep focal length and pressing the button halfway to lock and then framing and taking picture.  Do that aiming at things of different brightness to see what I mean.
> 
> If you aim at something dark it will look brighter on the dark image but your sky will be wholly overexposed.
> *


Thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02

NP....I usually use a PL filter to control reflections, a stronger aftermarket flash to illuminate the surface that has the brightness behind it and I am trying to stay away from Auto (little green camera) mode. Although I do resort to it alot...portrait scenes help for low light BGs with a filler flash...or a longer shutter with a tripod. I dont think I could pull it off with a monopod (or is it unipod???)


----------



## Dualhex02

Is this picture too "hot" in color?!?

I think maybe my eyes are jacked up because it looks ok to me..


----------



## Dualhex02

With the SOny DSC-F828 and PL Filter





















Rotating the filter to change angle of reflection from vehicle surfaces:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 12 2007, 02:38 PM~9211193
> *With the SOny DSC-F828 and  PL Filter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

Man this picture is sick !!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 12 2007, 01:57 PM~9211292
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


was he sneezing?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 12 2007, 03:12 PM~9211372
> *was he sneezing?
> *


:biggrin: Nah he be making these weird faces sometimes, like he knows that the camera is infront of him


----------



## PICAZZO

I JUST BRIGHTENED THIS ONE UP A BIT......


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 12 2007, 02:41 PM~9211627
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dualhex02

> _Originally posted by Regal King+Nov 12 2007, 03:52 PM~9211262-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> Man this picture is sick !!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Regal [email protected] 12 2007, 03:57 PM~9211292
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HEHEHE that dog sure aint camera shy!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Regal King_@Nov 12 2007, 04:38 PM~9211593
> *I JUST BRIGHTENED THIS ONE UP A BIT......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pic


----------



## clublord

anyone know where to get some good models that are new and look like a girl you will see on the street???


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by clublord_@Nov 12 2007, 05:05 PM~9212331
> *anyone know where to get some good models that are new and look like a girl you will see on the street???
> *


X2 I have been wondering the same thing :0

:biggrin: Craigslist :dunno:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 12 2007, 03:41 PM~9211627
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Someone get him his taco!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 12 2007, 04:31 PM~9212507
> *X2 I have been wondering the same thing :0
> 
> :biggrin: Craigslist :dunno:
> *


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Nov 12 2007, 09:56 AM~9208587
> *That pic would be awesome if you had something in the front of that photo that you focused on...
> *


Here is an example of what I am talking about.....










If you notice I focused on the logo on the window... not the best pic, but I like it...

Here is another one


----------



## YellowAmigo

I was going through some of the first pics I took when I got my SLR... I may have posted these before I am not sure. Let me know what you think...























































I didnt take this one but it was taken with my camera... (thats me in the pic...LOL)


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 12 2007, 01:54 PM~9210884
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1st Picture I took, I got Lucky with him yawning !!!!
> *


Nice photo! What camera did you decide on?


----------



## PICAZZO

:0 This is Nice








:thumbsup: I Like this Angle Pics.... you were laying on your stomach?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Nov 12 2007, 08:01 PM~9213775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: Nice Nice Nice....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 12 2007, 09:06 PM~9214448
> *Nice photo! What camera did you decide on?
> *


Thanks !!!! 


I picked up a Canon Xti..... Its nice, user friendly, Still gotta learn everything, I just stare at it with a  look on my face :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 12 2007, 09:28 PM~9214686
> *Thanks !!!!
> I picked up a Canon Xti..... Its nice, user friendly, Still gotta learn everything, I just stare at it with a  look on my face :biggrin:
> *


Good choice!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 12 2007, 09:28 PM~9214686
> *Thanks !!!!
> I picked up a Canon Xti..... Its nice, user friendly, Still gotta learn everything, I just stare at it with a  look on my face :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 13 2007, 12:50 AM~9216110
> *
> *


:wave: What's up Hammy !!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 12 2007, 05:41 PM~9211627
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks high :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 13 2007, 01:55 AM~9216328
> *looks high :0  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: Yeah he is a trip, I'll post some funny pics of him here and there, little dude has one hell of a personality :yes:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

looks like a cool as dog to have around lol


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 12 2007, 01:47 PM~9210838
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not a lowrider, but one of my fist pics i took this saturday using a SLR.. :happysad:
> *


----------



## Dualhex02

Anyone use what they call a low light lens?? I was suggested a Fixed low light lens, meaning no zoom. Canon has a 17-55mm f/2.8 IS USM lens which should be a little more sensitive than the free one that came with the XTi which I believe is an 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 Lens. I do alot of indoor nightclub pics and the extra fstop and Image Stabilizer should help me catch nice action in dark setting without too much blur....anyone have suggestions.....I have also been told to try Tamron or Sigma lenses instead of just sticking to Canon.


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 13 2007, 12:35 PM~9218355
> *Anyone use what they call a low light lens??  I was suggested a Fixed low light lens, meaning no zoom.  Canon has a 17-55mm f/2.8 IS USM lens which should be a little more sensitive than the free one that came with the XTi which I believe is an 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 Lens.  I do alot of indoor nightclub pics and the extra fstop and Image Stabilizer should help me catch nice action in dark setting without too much blur....anyone have suggestions.....I have also been told to try Tamron or Sigma lenses instead of just sticking to Canon.
> *


Get your hands on a 50mm 1.8 or 1.4 lens. I believe Canon makes one. As far as the 2.8 17-55 lens. Check out Tamron's 17-50. Great lens at a great price!


----------



## Dualhex02

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 13 2007, 02:49 PM~9218983
> *Get your hands on a 50mm 1.8 or 1.4 lens. I believe Canon makes one. As far as the 2.8 17-55 lens. Check out Tamron's 17-50. Great lens at a great price!
> *



Thanks for the feedback....at 50mm canon carries three different aperture lenses

EF 50mm f / 1.2L USM










EF 50mm f/1.4 USM










EF 50mm f/1.8 II









Would the f/1.2 be the most ideal?!?


----------



## Dualhex02

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 13 2007, 02:49 PM~9218983
> *Get your hands on a 50mm 1.8 or 1.4 lens. I believe Canon makes one. As far as the 2.8 17-55 lens. Check out Tamron's 17-50. Great lens at a great price!
> *



If this is the Tamron you are referring to, its $449 on BnH











This Sigma 30mm F1.4 EX DC HSM is $640 on the Sigma website!!!


----------



## nobueno

Any of those 50mm will do. It's what your budget allows. Yes, that's the one. I paid that price for my Tamron Nikon mount 17-50 2.8. Can't go wrong with BH or Adorama.


----------



## Dualhex02

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 13 2007, 03:44 PM~9219389
> *Any of those 50mm will do. It's what your budget allows. Yes, that's the one. I paid that price for my Tamron Nikon mount 17-50 2.8. Can't go wrong with BH or Adorama.
> *



THANKS :biggrin: I hope the Xmas Bonuses this year are decent enough to cover at least one present to myself


----------



## Nasty

i have a 50mm for the D80. i love the lens but its kinda hard to shoot with in small areas.. but with nude modelin it does increase the comfort of the models being that a good distance back

shot with the 50mm


----------



## Nasty

oh and its a AF 1.8 

love it! these were shot with the same lens but i was a good 20 to 30 feet away just to get the cars in frame the way i wanted them. so it may not be the best for automotive photography


----------



## clublord

awesome photos...any good nude shoots


----------



## Dualhex02

Is this a Good deal on overstock.com??

Nikon D40 Digital SLR Camera










Todays price: $549.99


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 14 2007, 06:44 AM~9224851
> *Is this a Good deal on overstock.com??
> 
> Nikon D40 Digital SLR Camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todays price: $549.99
> *


is that priced just for the body or lens too?


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by clublord_@Nov 13 2007, 11:59 PM~9224096
> *awesome photos...any good nude shoots
> *


some, but im not in the habbit of payin models just yet so nothing worth seein hahaha..

Id like to get a few more things as far as lighting and back drops that kinda stuff before i start dishin out cash for their time.. their prices are reasonable..

to date all of my shoots have been tfcd with a signed release.. theres a few that are pretty decent that i just havnt shot yet.. times have been bad..but i tryt o share what i can when i can :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02

How do you work the TFCD?? Does the model get any number of exclusive pics for her use only or is it merely a CD of images and are they print res or mainly web res??


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 14 2007, 09:55 AM~9226108
> *How do you work the TFCD??  Does the model get any number of exclusive pics for her use only or is it merely a CD of images and are they print res or mainly web res??
> *


It really depends on the girl. if shes open minded and easy to work with. ill give her a cd of all the pics minus the really bad ones.. or like if she contacts me for a shoot like its her ideas and all that.. if i go to her with a concept ill let her pick out some of the pics she wants. 

As far as res goes.. maybe im lucky but so far every pic has been able to be printed and look just as good on paper then on screen. theres only been a few girls that have taken the cd and printed images off of them.

which by the way most places are cracking down on that. if it looks like a professional shot some have trouble printing because they wont do it do to copy right issues. i think walmart is one of them. i think with my images they dont trip because i dont put a logo on them. i should but i dont want some cheesy lookin paint shop pro logo.. ad rather them just be blank :dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 14 2007, 12:24 PM~9226351
> *It really depends on the girl. if shes open minded and easy to work with. ill give her a cd of all the pics minus the really bad ones.. or like if she contacts me for a shoot like its her ideas and all that.. if i go to her with a concept ill let her pick out some of the pics she wants.
> 
> As far as res goes.. maybe im lucky but so far every pic has been able to be printed and look just as good on paper then on screen. theres only been a few girls that have taken the cd and printed images off of them.
> 
> which by the way most places are cracking down on that. if it looks like a professional shot some have trouble printing because they wont do it do to copy right issues. i think walmart is one of them. i think with my images they dont trip because i dont put a logo on them. i should but i dont want some cheesy lookin paint shop pro logo.. ad rather them just be blank :dunno:
> *



Walmart tripped on me with my own disc of pics...so I gave them a business card and registered with that store. filled out a form saying that they have permission to give me permission to print my pics and not hold them liable. They copied my license and business card. Now I can print them there....but probably not if I order online.

I guess you'd either have to print them for her or do some kind of release of rights to the model but only to print...not for use in any other promotional graphic or flyer etc etc.

I used to have a link to image rights and all that...I think its in my faves at home.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 14 2007, 11:02 AM~9226618
> *Walmart tripped on me with my own disc of pics...so I gave them a business card and registered with that store.  filled out a form saying that they have permission to give me permission to print my pics and not hold them liable.  They copied my license and business card.  Now I can print them there....but probably not if I order online.
> 
> I guess you'd either have to print them for her or do some kind of release of rights to the model but only to print...not for use in any other promotional graphic or flyer etc etc.
> 
> I used to have a link to image rights and all that...I think its in my faves at home.
> *


yea with that bein said id rather just print them for her. instead of givin the model any kinda rights to my photos haha


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 14 2007, 07:44 AM~9224851
> *Is this a Good deal on overstock.com??
> 
> Nikon D40 Digital SLR Camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todays price: $549.99
> *


that's a little high depending on what kind of lens comes with it where i shop the D40 goes for 479.95 with a 18-55mm lens


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 14 2007, 11:02 AM~9226618
> *Walmart tripped on me with my own disc of pics...so I gave them a business card and registered with that store.  filled out a form saying that they have permission to give me permission to print my pics and not hold them liable.  They copied my license and business card.  Now I can print them there....but probably not if I order online.
> 
> I guess you'd either have to print them for her or do some kind of release of rights to the model but only to print...not for use in any other promotional graphic or flyer etc etc.
> 
> I used to have a link to image rights and all that...I think its in my faves at home.
> *


i dont think walmart allowed nudes either... maybe i should just invest in my own printer


----------



## Dualhex02

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 14 2007, 01:09 PM~9226689
> *i dont think walmart allowed nudes either... maybe i should just invest in my own printer
> *



I have a Sony printer that does Dye-Sublimation from a film roll instead of the wet ink....I love its pictures but it only does up to 4x6" "postcard" prints. I hope there is a large format printer that prints in that style....no wet pictures waiting to dry nor worrying about a drop of water....because they are sealed in the process....really a neat printer. Except as usual with Sony....it gets harder and harder to find the rolls of dye and pic paper because the printer is no longer supported. :angry:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 13 2007, 03:18 PM~9219685
> *i have a 50mm for the D80. i love the lens but its kinda hard to shoot with in small areas.. but with nude modelin it does increase the comfort of the models being that a good distance back
> 
> shot with the 50mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice photos! I tend to use my for just that shooting portraits. I have tried some car photography but I prefer my 17-50 Tamron.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 14 2007, 07:44 AM~9224851
> *Is this a Good deal on overstock.com??
> 
> Nikon D40 Digital SLR Camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todays price: $549.99
> *


You should wait until next week when all the holiday sales start hitting. Check out circuitcity.com. They usually have good deals on DSLR cameras. I bought my D80 body from them and it was $100 cheaper and I was able to do instore pick up.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 14 2007, 12:25 PM~9227264
> *Nice photos! I tend to use my for just that shooting portraits. I have tried some car photography but I prefer my 17-50 Tamron.
> *


Thanks!
same here. cant go wrong with it for portraits

as far as lenese and glass. both my lenese are nikkor.. ive bene happy with them.. but im sure theres better glass. or is there?


----------



## BOUNZIN

also if you want to save some money depending on where you live buy your camera or parts from New York no tax


----------



## Dualhex02

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 14 2007, 03:19 PM~9227632
> *also if you want to save some money depending on where you live buy your camera or parts from New York no tax
> *


I think its as long as you dont buy from your own state....like I live in TX so if I order online from a store in TX, then I pay taxes....otherwise I dont. It WAS like that....I think that is going away little by little.


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 15 2007, 09:40 AM~9233335
> *I think its as long as you dont buy from your own state....like I live in TX so if I order online from a store in TX, then I pay taxes....otherwise I dont.  It WAS like that....I think that is going away little by little.
> *


yes sir that's way i buy my stuff from New york it's cheaper plus no tax win win. i;m looking to upgrade from my sony to nikon d40 or d80


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 15 2007, 09:58 AM~9233465
> *yes sir that's way i buy my stuff from New york it's cheaper plus no tax win win. i;m looking to upgrade from my sony to nikon d40 or d80
> *


:0 didn't know you were into photography


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 15 2007, 10:22 AM~9233667
> *:0 didn't know you were into photography
> *


I've been into it for a long time now the sad thing is i never had a computer to store all these pics i took back in the day so know i have to try and find them. the last couple of years i've been practing alot, so now it's time to get a real camera specially now that i have my project thread i want to take some bad ass photo's of the build. what kind of camera you got??


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 15 2007, 10:49 AM~9233854
> *I've been into it for a long time now the sad thing is i never had a computer to store all these pics i took back in the day so know i have to try and find them. the last couple of years i've been practing alot, so now it's time to get a real camera specially now that i have my project thread i want to take some bad ass photo's of the build. what kind of camera you got??
> *


I picked up the Canon Xti user friendly, link to your project?


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 15 2007, 10:50 AM~9233866
> *I picked up the Canon Xti user friendly, link to your project?
> *


good camera i'm trying to get the link on my profile SWITCHCRAFT gave me the how to, now i just have to play with the profile to figure it out


----------



## locs_650

Nikon D40
http://www.epinions.com/Nikon_D40_Digital_..._~latest_prices


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Nov 15 2007, 12:20 PM~9234088
> *Nikon D40
> http://www.epinions.com/Nikon_D40_Digital_..._~latest_prices
> *


That's a good site and where i get all my camera stuff is on there B&H great service and cheap


----------



## PICAZZO

BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS IS TEAMING UP THIS YEAR TO GIVE BACK TO THE COMMUNITY !!!! *THE ADDRESS: 186 EL CAMINO REAL SOUTH SAN FRANCISCO CA* PLEASE BRING AN UNWRAPPED TOY FOR THOSE CHILDREN LESS FORTUNATE THAT DONT HAVE ANYTHING THIS HOLIDAY SEASON............. 

WE WILL HAVE A RAFFLE WHICH I WILL HAVE MORE DETAILS ABOUT  

AND WILD 94.9 WILL HAVE THEIR STREET TEAM OUT THERE TO SUPPORT AS WELL !!!!













AND IF THE WEATHER IS NICE WE CAN ALL HIT THE PIER !!! :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## TopDogg

> CAN THOSE USING A REBEL XTI POST A FEW PICS SO I CAN GET AN IDEA? THANKS....
> 
> The photo was shot with my new (birthday gift) Canon Rebel XT.


----------



## truucha

*I HAVE A PAIR OF THESE,, IT'S A CANON MARK II N ( $3400 ) A PIECE*


----------



## truucha

> CAN THOSE USING A REBEL XTI POST A FEW PICS SO I CAN GET AN IDEA? THANKS....
> 
> The photo was shot with my new (birthday gift) Canon Rebel XT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NICE* :cheesy:
Click to expand...


----------



## TopDogg

Truucha, you did not send me your address, so I could send that info you requested.


----------



## truucha

*HERE ARE SOME PICTURES THAT I TOOK THIS LAST 2 WEEKS THAT HAVE MADE THE MAGAZINES AROUND THE WORLD*










*GWEN STAFANI FROM NO DOUGHT WITH HER FAMILY ON HALLOWEEN,*










*BRITNEY SPEARS ON HALLOWEEN NIGHT
*









*ANGELINA JOLIE IN PASADENA FILMING HER NEW MOVIE*










*JIM CAREY FILMING IN HIGHLAND PARK FOR HIS NEW MOVIE*










*MARCIA CROSS SHOPPING IN CULVER CITY, SHE GOT PISSED AT ME*


----------



## truucha

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Nov 16 2007, 11:49 PM~9246584
> *Truucha, you did not send me your address, so I could send that info you requested.
> *


*PM SENT, THANXS*


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> CAN THOSE USING A REBEL XTI POST A FEW PICS SO I CAN GET AN IDEA? THANKS....
> 
> The photo was shot with my new (birthday gift) Canon Rebel XT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice photo! Very cool bday gift!
Click to expand...


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 16 2007, 11:58 PM~9246621
> *HERE ARE SOME PICTURES THAT I TOOK THIS LAST 2 WEEKS THAT HAVE MADE THE MAGAZINES AROUND THE WORLD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWEN STAFANI FROM NO DOUGHT WITH HER FAMILY ON HALLOWEEN,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BRITNEY SPEARS ON HALLOWEEN NIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANGELINA JOLIE IN PASADENA FILMING HER NEW MOVIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JIM CAREY FILMING IN HIGHLAND PARK FOR HIS NEW MOVIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARCIA CROSS SHOPPING IN CULVER CITY, SHE GOT PISSED AT ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good stuff Truucha! Gwen has legs for days!


----------



## LA COUNTY

:cheesy: I AGREE! :biggrin: :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 17 2007, 12:38 PM~9248593
> *Nice photo! Very cool bday gift!
> *


Thank you, Sir.
I shot this one today.


----------



## Knightstalker

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty

Here's a couple of mine from yesterday.



























Think she's got what it takes?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Nov 17 2007, 06:33 PM~9249939
> *Thank you, Sir.
> I shot this one today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice angle! Here's a couple from the Oldies show in San Fernando.


----------



## eastbay68

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 18 2007, 03:18 PM~9254254
> *Here's a couple of mine from yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think she's got what it takes?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## nobueno

Another one from the Oldies SFV show and Media Day at the LA Auto Show.


----------



## PROVOK

:biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 20 2007, 02:08 AM~9264077
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one from the Oldies SFV show and Media Day at the LA Auto Show.
> *


Thats a badass shot


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

shot this tonight hand held thru cloud added contrast and sharpened a little

iso400 1/350 f11


----------



## PICAZZO

:0


----------



## mxcn_roc

Up for sales is a Canon EF 24mm f/2.8 Wide Angle Lens. *$225 OBO*

The lens has been very useful for me, but I've only used it on a limited basis. 

With this sale, I will be including the following:

• Canon EF 24mm f/2.8 Wide Angle Lens
• Canon EW-60II Lens Hood
• Sunpak UV Filter










If interested, feel free to call me or shoot me an email. 

Thanks, 

Carlos  
480-678-5908


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 25 2007, 01:11 PM~9300170
> *Up for sales is a Canon EF 24mm f/2.8 Wide Angle Lens.  $225 OBO
> 
> The lens has been very useful for me, but I've only used it on a limited basis.
> 
> With this sale, I will be including the following:
> 
> • Canon EF 24mm f/2.8 Wide Angle Lens
> • Canon EW-60II Lens Hood
> • Sunpak UV Filter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If interested, feel free to call me or shoot me an email.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Carlos
> 480-678-5908
> *


you got a pm buddy


----------



## mxcn_roc

TTT Before the lens is sold locally.  



> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 25 2007, 12:11 PM~9300170
> *Up for sales is a Canon EF 24mm f/2.8 Wide Angle Lens.  $225 OBO
> 
> The lens has been very useful for me, but I've only used it on a limited basis.
> 
> With this sale, I will be including the following:
> 
> • Canon EF 24mm f/2.8 Wide Angle Lens
> • Canon EW-60II Lens Hood
> • Sunpak UV Filter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If interested, feel free to call me or shoot me an email.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Carlos
> 480-678-5908
> *


----------



## truucha

:biggrin:


----------



## FernandoDeanda

I know a couple of you guys already know but I got ALLLL my camera equipment jacked from my vehicle recently. Nikon gear, mono lights, stands, portable power pack, reflectors, modifiers, every damn piece of it. Time to save my pennies again and start all over :angry: Damn thieves are doing their Christmas shopping!


----------



## Dualhex02

> _Originally posted by FernandoDeanda_@Nov 30 2007, 11:32 AM~9340146
> *I know a couple of you guys already know but I got ALLLL my camera equipment jacked from my vehicle recently. Nikon gear, mono lights, stands, portable power pack, reflectors, modifiers, every damn piece of it. Time to save my pennies again and start all over  :angry: Damn thieves are doing their Christmas shopping!
> *



Did u have insurance on it? Isnt something like that covered under home owners insurance? I think I had heard like if something gets stolen from your car like in front of your house, the car damages and stuff are covered by your car insurance, and other items would be covered by your home owners insurance. I dont know any of the details, but thought I would mention that. Sorry to hear that bro...I imagine some gear like that to be kinda hard to get rid of because your average person wouldnt have a need for all that...Check your local pawns and if found have the cops confiscate it from the pawnshop as stolen goods. Not sure if you get them back when they are evidence like that. It really sucks though. Stay up.


----------



## FernandoDeanda

Thnx bro. Well I neglected to get renters insurance since I live in an apt complex. After selling my home in my divorce I never thought to pick up the insurance again. Even then, I asked my apt manager and she checked with her insurance company and conferenced in the rep and they stated only 10% would be covered when the items are not within the apt. That's nothing! Anyhow, auto insurance doesn't cover it either since they don't cover personal items. :angry: yet another disappointment. 

Yeah I've been hitting up pawn shops but they hold items for 30 days before it hits the floors. Im weary of pawn shop owners anyhow. Screw the trust and believing that there's good in everyone. 

I've taken out ads in the local papers and I've just been hitting up everyone I know to spread the word. 

Life lesson learned the hard way!



> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 30 2007, 11:45 AM~9340246
> *Did u have insurance on it?  Isnt something like that covered under home owners insurance?  I think I had heard like if something gets stolen from your car like in front of your house, the car damages and stuff are covered by your car insurance, and other items would be covered by your home owners insurance.  I dont know any of the details, but thought I would mention that.  Sorry to hear that bro...I imagine some gear like that to be kinda hard to get rid of because your average person wouldnt have a need for all that...Check your local pawns and if found have the cops confiscate it from the pawnshop as stolen goods.  Not sure if you get them back when they are evidence like that.  It really sucks though.  Stay up.
> *


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by FernandoDeanda_@Nov 30 2007, 10:32 AM~9340146
> *I know a couple of you guys already know but I got ALLLL my camera equipment jacked from my vehicle recently. Nikon gear, mono lights, stands, portable power pack, reflectors, modifiers, every damn piece of it. Time to save my pennies again and start all over  :angry: Damn thieves are doing their Christmas shopping!
> *


Fernando, that sucks! Sorry to read about the theft especially around the holidays... You might want to keep your eye on craigslist.com and see if any of your gear shows up for sale... Jae


----------



## FernandoDeanda

Toro,

All those shots with the 30D are :thumbsup: 



all these have been shot with the 30D
[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## FernandoDeanda

I appreciate that bro. I'm looking everywhere. Never been on craigslist but I'll check it out. I gotta shop around and see what I'm going to get next after I save up enough $$. 



> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 30 2007, 12:03 PM~9340326
> *Fernando, that sucks! Sorry to read about the theft especially around the holidays... You might want to keep your eye on craigslist.com and see if any of your gear shows up for sale... Jae
> *


----------



## Dualhex02

> _Originally posted by FernandoDeanda+Nov 30 2007, 12:02 PM~9340319-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thnx bro. Well I neglected to get renters insurance since I live in an apt complex. After selling my home in my divorce I never thought to pick up the insurance again. Even then, I asked my apt manager and she checked with her insurance company and conferenced in the rep and they stated only 10% would be covered when the items are not within the apt. That's nothing! Anyhow, auto insurance doesn't cover it either since they don't cover personal items.  :angry:  yet another disappointment.
> 
> Yeah I've been hitting up pawn shops but they hold items for 30 days before it hits the floors. Im weary of pawn shop owners anyhow. Screw the trust and believing that there's good in everyone.
> 
> I've taken out ads in the local papers and I've just been hitting up everyone I know to spread the word.
> 
> Life lesson learned the hard way!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The apartments insurance wouldnt but if you had renters it would likely be supplemental to that. My renters is with my auto ins. co. so its only an additional $14/mo to get about $10,000 of coverage. I know it isnt much, but its better than starting back at 0.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Nov 30 2007, 12:03 PM~9340326
> *Fernando, that sucks! Sorry to read about the theft especially around the holidays... You might want to keep your eye on craigslist.com and see if any of your gear shows up for sale... Jae
> *


Yeah...craigslist and Ebay. Your average punk thief is probably looking for a quick turnaround though....not some job to list items online and risk being tracked down. Unless it was someone who KNEW what they were getting or may be using it for themselves or stole it FOR someone they know who would be using it. I am thinking its someone who knows what you have OR lives there and sees you walk in and out with it. I dont have much, but when I do the club stuff....I try to make sure no one knows where I live and keep my stuff.


----------



## FernandoDeanda

Damn I'm kicking myself for not having that renters insurance. That would of been a whole lot cheaper! 

Yeah I agree, I think they're just going to off load it somewhere and not try to list it anywhere. But I am keeping an open mind about this so no telling. When I'm loading and unloading my equipment, it's viewable to the world in my apt complex.



> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Nov 30 2007, 12:21 PM~9340477
> *The apartments insurance wouldnt but if you had renters it would likely be supplemental to that.  My renters is with my auto ins. co. so its only an additional $14/mo to get about $10,000 of coverage.  I know it isnt much, but its better than starting back at 0.
> Yeah...craigslist and Ebay.  Your average punk thief is probably looking for a quick turnaround though....not some job to list items online and risk being tracked down.  Unless it was someone who KNEW what they were getting or may be using it for themselves or stole it FOR someone they know who would be using it.  I am thinking its someone who knows what you have OR lives there and sees you walk in and out with it.  I dont have much, but when I do the club stuff....I try to make sure no one knows where I live and keep my stuff.
> *


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by FernandoDeanda_@Nov 30 2007, 11:43 AM~9340626
> *Damn I'm kicking myself for not having that renters insurance. That would of  been a whole lot cheaper!
> 
> Yeah I agree, I think they're just going to off load it somewhere and not try to list it anywhere. But I am keeping an open mind about this so no telling. When I'm loading and unloading my equipment, it's viewable to the world in my apt complex.
> *



I heard about your equipment getting jacked. I told Chris that if you find something here in Cali on craigslist, I could help you out and pick it up or check it out for you. A lot of people are unloading their D200's cheap to get the new D300 that just came out. Let me know and I could help you out if you need it.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by FernandoDeanda_@Nov 30 2007, 09:32 AM~9340146
> *I know a couple of you guys already know but I got ALLLL my camera equipment jacked from my vehicle recently. Nikon gear, mono lights, stands, portable power pack, reflectors, modifiers, every damn piece of it. Time to save my pennies again and start all over  :angry: Damn thieves are doing their Christmas shopping!
> *


dayum homie, sorry to hear about that Fernando


----------



## YellowAmigo

Fernando that sucks man. I hate hearing that. I really hate a fucking thief. I hope you have better luck in recovery then I have had in the past. I just recently had a Nikon coolpix stolen from my truck. I know its not the same level of camera but it still sucks ass (it was brand new less then a month old).


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 18 2007, 06:18 PM~9254254
> *Here's a couple of mine from yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think she's got what it takes?
> *


for a sharpie comercial lol j/k


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 18 2007, 04:18 PM~9254254
> *Here's a couple of mine from yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think she's got what it takes?
> *


Great photos! So sharp! What are you shooting with?


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 1 2007, 07:53 AM~9347694
> *Great photos! So sharp! What are you shooting with?
> *



Nikon D80 with 18-200 VR lens.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 1 2007, 10:29 AM~9348254
> *Nikon D80 with 18-200 VR lens.
> *


  :biggrin: Ahh! Great Combo. I shoot that combo too but lately I have been shooting D80 & Tamron 17-50 2.8. I just got my hands on a D300 but I think it's a bit too much camera for me and my skill level..


----------



## FernandoDeanda

Hey guys, thanks for the comments. For a good min I felt down and out but after everyone's encouragement, I just gotta jump back up and start over and do it better. As I said, Life lesson learned the hard way but it didn't take my desire to continue to shoot.

I think back on the articles I've writen for all the magazines I've freelanced for and there's quite a bit of car owners that had their rides stolen and then had to start over again...I think back to all those unforunate stories they've shared with me and it's an inspiration.

Again I appreciate everyone's comments! :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo

Best of luck to you man.... I know you will come back stronger then ever...


----------



## Eazy




----------



## PICAZZO

TTT


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## MR GREGGO

> _Originally posted by FernandoDeanda_@Dec 1 2007, 06:35 PM~9350459
> *Hey guys, thanks for the comments. For a good min I felt down and out but after everyone's encouragement, I just gotta jump back up and start over and do it better. As I said, Life lesson learned the hard way but it didn't take my desire to continue to shoot.
> 
> I think back on the articles I've writen for all the magazines I've freelanced for and there's quite a bit of car owners that had their rides stolen and then had to start over again...I think back to all those unforunate stories they've shared with me and it's an inspiration.
> 
> Again I appreciate everyone's comments!  :biggrin:
> *


Damn homie,it sucks as hell....yeah you shared with us your unfortunate story...so it's time to us to be carefull and to get a real insurance...

Much luv and peace homeboy,i wish you tha santa claus send you a nice D300...


----------



## Dualhex02

Canon Rebel XTi w/ EF-S 18-55mm Lens on Amazon.com $590 & Free Shipping

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Dec 5 2007, 02:31 PM~9381230
> *Canon Rebel XTi w/ EF-S 18-55mm Lens on Amazon.com $590 & Free Shipping
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


thats fucked, it always happens when you go out and buy something a month later its half of what you paid for :angry:


----------



## Dualhex02

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Dec 5 2007, 03:34 PM~9381252
> *thats fucked, it always happens when you go out and buy something a month later its half of what you paid for :angry:
> *



I know....I paid somewhere around 799-899 in March. Its either a Holiday deal or maybe there is another model getting ready to come out. If I had the money I'd get another one as a backup.


----------



## truucha

HERE IS A PICTURE OF MY *CANON MARK II N* AN MY *CANON 500MM 4.0 LENS*,,,,









*BY THE WAY IWAS SENDING OUT PICTURES OF LINSAY LOHAN* ,,,,


----------



## truucha

*AWW HERE'S 1 MORE*










*CHECKING OUT MY PARTNERS PICTURES*


----------



## PROVOK

Does anyone here shoot medium or large format? 

My school has a large format camera that students can rent out for free. Its real tricky though. Gotta set everything (f-stops). Only problem is that the camera doesn't have a meter or timer. We have a hand held meter though. Plus I'm sure the film ain't cheap.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Regal King+Dec 3 2007, 12:39 PM~9363142-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Regal King_@Dec 3 2007, 12:44 PM~9363179
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*NO COMMENTS GOOD OR BAD* :dunno:


----------



## nobueno

That's pretty cool! I think we're all digital shooter here. It would be pretty cool to learn that type of photography.

Here's a shot from yesterdays Mooneyes Xmas show. More on my Flickr page. Link in my signature.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## GREY GOOSE 96

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Dec 9 2007, 04:02 PM~9410838
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: goodtimes sin city


----------



## FernandoDeanda

I used a medium format Mamiya 645 when I worked for street customs and my first couple of features for Lowrider. Its a good learning experience to use such a camera and actually learn your settings and controls. Nowadays, beginning photographers have the luxury of instant play back with digital and can adjust settings immediately. Of course I prefer digital today but looking at 2 1/4 transparencies from the Mamiya gives you an accurate result of your shot. There is a push and pull process you can ask the lab to do before it's devloped but you have to know what kind of compensation you're asking for. Slide film isn't forgiving. I used print film as well with the Mamiya but my Canon EOS3 was sufficient for my 35 mm if I needed print film. I used a Minolta IV flash meter to take light readings. With these flash meters, you can opt to meter for ambient or flash. You would plug in the ISO and shutter speed and then get your f-stop. Using a large format would be somewhat similar. 



> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 9 2007, 11:36 AM~9409331
> *Does anyone here shoot medium or large format?
> 
> My school has a large format camera that students can rent out for free. Its real tricky though. Gotta set everything (f-stops). Only problem is that the camera doesn't have a meter or timer. We have a hand held meter though. Plus I'm sure the film ain't cheap.
> *


----------



## FernandoDeanda

Damn I'm in the wrong field of photography cause I can't afford that lens! :0 



> _Originally posted by truucha_@Dec 9 2007, 02:28 AM~9408295
> *HERE IS A PICTURE OF MY CANON MARK II N AN MY CANON 500MM 4.0 LENS,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BY THE WAY IWAS SENDING OUT PICTURES OF LINSAY LOHAN ,,,,
> *


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by FernandoDeanda_@Dec 12 2007, 12:59 PM~9435411
> *I used a medium format Mamiya 645 when I worked for street customs and my first couple of features for Lowrider. Its a good learning experience to use such a camera and actually learn your settings and controls. Nowadays, beginning photographers have the luxury of instant play back with digital and can adjust settings immediately. Of course I prefer digital today but looking at 2 1/4 transparencies from the Mamiya gives you an accurate result of your shot. There is a push and pull process you can ask the lab to do before it's devloped but you have to know what kind of compensation you're asking for. Slide film isn't forgiving. I used print film as well with the Mamiya but my Canon EOS3 was sufficient for my 35 mm if I needed print film. I used a Minolta IV flash meter to take light readings. With these flash meters, you can opt to meter for ambient or flash. You would plug in the ISO and shutter speed and then get your f-stop. Using a large format would be somewhat similar.
> *


I like shooting film sometimes. Like seeing large prints on the wall. My boy got some 30"x60" prints. Very nice. We have a nice printer for digital prints too. I think we can print 13"x19". Paper is expensive though. Seeing prints in front of you is better then on sceen for some reason.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Dec 9 2007, 01:28 AM~9408295
> *HERE IS A PICTURE OF MY CANON MARK II N AN MY CANON 500MM 4.0 LENS,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BY THE WAY IWAS SENDING OUT PICTURES OF LINSAY LOHAN ,,,,
> *


IT DOUBLES AS A TABLE :biggrin:


----------



## GRS-HPR

just want to say congrats to evolo for his 8 page feature in one of AUSTRALIAS car magazines


----------



## CARROT

I'm somehow still partial to 35 mm film. To me the pictures have more character. 
All of these were shot on 35mm film.


----------



## MikeS

nice shots carrot!


----------



## DIPN714

ditagal camera


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Regal King+Dec 3 2007, 01:44 PM~9363179-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For some reason I like this shot. It came out really good! You use a fish lens? Either way Good Job!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Regal King_@Dec 9 2007, 12:48 PM~9409667
> *NO COMMENTS GOOD OR BAD :dunno:
> *


  

That one shot of the trailer looks good, but I think it would have been better if you would have gotten a little more of the side. Not so much as the above pic....well maybe....that would have look pretty good.


----------



## CARROT

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Dec 17 2007, 09:55 AM~9469318
> *nice shots carrot!
> *


Thanks


----------



## CARROT

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Dec 17 2007, 09:55 AM~9469318
> *nice shots carrot!
> *


Thanks


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Hey Fernando -
You can rent all that equipment till you get back on your feet. Even that 300mm and 500mm like the ones Trucha uses. They only run like 60 bucks for the weekend.


- tony valadez


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Dec 18 2007, 11:58 PM~9481824
> *Hey Fernando -
> You can rent all that equipment till you get back on your feet. Even that 300mm and 500mm like the ones Trucha uses. They only run like 60 bucks for the weekend.
> - tony valadez
> *


Where do they rent them from?


----------



## nobueno

From This weekend's Rollerz Only & Old Memories show in the LA area. More on my Flickr page.


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 19 2007, 01:45 PM~9484792
> *From This weekend's Rollerz Only & Old Memories show in the LA area. More on my Flickr page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like these low angle pics, but I think some photoshop is need to take everything out the picture and just leave the sky. Now that would be bad ass!

Nice pics though!!!


----------



## nobueno

Thanks but I don't photoshop my photos. Mainly because I don't own a copy... :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 19 2007, 07:48 PM~9487665
> *Thanks but I don't photoshop my photos. Mainly because I don't own a copy...  :biggrin:
> *


Offtopic my niccah


----------



## PROVOK

got a new lense. :biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

almost every city has stores that sell professional camera equipment, normally they themselves rent out the equipment, anything from lights, cameras, lenses, etc. etc.


- tony valadez


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 19 2007, 09:48 PM~9487665
> *Thanks but I don't photoshop my photos. Mainly because I don't own a copy...  :biggrin:
> *


Nice pics... :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by FernandoDeanda+Dec 12 2007, 02:59 PM~9435411-->
> 
> 
> 
> I used a medium format Mamiya 645 when I worked for street customs and my first couple of features for Lowrider. Its a good learning experience to use such a camera and actually learn your settings and controls. Nowadays, beginning photographers have the luxury of instant play back with digital and can adjust settings immediately. Of course I prefer digital today but looking at 2 1/4 transparencies from the Mamiya gives you an accurate result of your shot. There is a push and pull process you can ask the lab to do before it's devloped but you have to know what kind of compensation you're asking for. Slide film isn't forgiving. I used print film as well with the Mamiya but my Canon EOS3 was sufficient for my 35 mm if I needed print film. I used a Minolta IV flash meter to take light readings. With these flash meters, you can opt to meter for ambient or flash. You would plug in the ISO and shutter speed and then get your f-stop. Using a large format would be somewhat similar.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well put... I DEFINITELY wouldn't trade the experience of shooting with my first SLR Nikon and having to develop my own prints in the darkroom. But I also do NOT miss it! :no: LOL I know having that experience though impacts the way I shoot now with digital. So I feel you 100%
> 
> And man is film/processing EXPENSIVE... I feel like my work starting looking how it does in my head once I stopped shooting like it was costing me money. Can't do that with film :no:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CARROT_@Dec 17 2007, 03:18 AM~9467897
> *I'm somehow still partial to 35 mm film. To me the pictures have more character.
> All of these were shot on 35mm film.
> *


While digital has come a LONG way it will never match the quality of a print from film. That's what I consistently read (except for in ads).


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Dec 21 2007, 07:54 AM~9500139
> *Nice pics... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Howard!


----------



## SHOWDOWN

I USED A REBEL XT DIGITAL CAMERA FOR THESE.


----------



## CARROT

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Dec 21 2007, 08:02 AM~9500174
> *Well put... I DEFINITELY wouldn't trade the experience of shooting with my first SLR Nikon and having to develop my own prints in the darkroom.  But I also do NOT miss it! :no: LOL  I know having that experience though impacts the way I shoot now with digital.  So I feel you 100%
> 
> And man is film/processing EXPENSIVE... I feel like my work starting looking how it does in my head once I stopped shooting like it was costing me money.  Can't do that with film :no:
> While digital has come a LONG way it will never match the quality of a print from film.  That's what I consistently read (except for in ads).
> *


Your right. Film processing is expensive. I usualy just have the lab put the images on to a CD, before I print so that I can see how the shots came out. I'm trying to go digital cause of its conveniance. I would like to get a Canon 30d or 40d but they are a little out of my budget right now. Maybe some time next year.


----------



## PROVOK

:biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK

Shoot i did a couple of years ago.


----------



## FernandoDeanda

Yup might be doing that for a while till I get my basics.  




> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Dec 18 2007, 11:58 PM~9481824
> *Hey Fernando -
> You can rent all that equipment till you get back on your feet. Even that 300mm and 500mm like the ones Trucha uses. They only run like 60 bucks for the weekend.
> - tony valadez
> *


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Nasty

anybody get any camera gear for xmas?

i got a B+W 72mm Zeiss Softar 2 (656-2) Effect Glass Filter 

What you guys get?


----------



## Dualhex02

I know its not a 40D or even an XTi but here is an XT on sale...


Canon Digital Rebel XT 8MP Digital SLR Camera with EF-S 18-55mm f3.5-5.6 Lens (Black)


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Dec 20 2007, 11:46 PM~9498755
> *almost every city has stores that sell professional camera equipment, normally they themselves rent out the equipment, anything from lights, cameras, lenses, etc. etc.
> - tony valadez
> *



I go to Sammy's Camera...

The Orange County, Ca store is large you can find every thing tou need...
The service there is every helpful


http://www.samys.com/


----------



## Nasty

hahah my old dog has no teeth so his tongue be hangin out all the time. i thought it was a perfect time to snap a few pics


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Dec 28 2007, 01:32 PM~9551010
> *hahah my old dog has no teeth so his tongue be hangin out all the time. i thought it was a perfect time to snap a few pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pics! The first one is funny as hell :cheesy:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Dec 28 2007, 12:06 PM~9551212
> *Nice pics! The first one is funny as hell  :cheesy:
> *


haha thanks


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 13 2007, 04:18 PM~9219685
> *i have a 50mm for the D80. i love the lens but its kinda hard to shoot with in small areas.. but with nude modelin it does increase the comfort of the models being that a good distance back
> *


i just got this lense. i love it. and it was only $140. 

now all I need is to shoot some nudes. :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 30 2007, 09:29 PM~9569910
> *i just got this lense. i love it. and it was only $140.
> 
> now all I need is to shoot some nudes. :biggrin:
> *


yea its a bad ass lens. i use it whenever i can. but like i said before it just gets hard in small places 

but my 18-200 picks up the slack


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

col pics keep em comin :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Dec 30 2007, 11:32 PM~9569951
> *yea its a bad ass lens. i use it whenever i can. but like i said before it just gets hard in small places
> 
> but my 18-200 picks up the slack
> *


i already had that problem. not really a big deal though. i also have a 18-135.


----------



## Stickz

I just picked up a Fuji S700 real nice camera

Photoshop CS2 edit


----------



## nobueno

From Rollerz Only Holiday Toy Drive in Whittier CA.


----------



## aceuh

Awesome thread! I'm just using a lil ol point and shoot! No photoshop.


----------



## PROVOK

:biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by aceuh_@Jan 4 2008, 07:09 PM~9607941
> *Awesome thread!  I'm just using a lil ol point and shoot!  No photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pics... very creative. You probably have some great ideas that PhotoShop would extend your ability to reach :yes: :thumbsup: There are cheap ways to get a hold of it too. What program are you editing with?


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 20 2007, 12:01 AM~9488748
> *got a new lense.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What lens did you get PROVOK?


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by FernandoDeanda_@Dec 1 2007, 08:35 PM~9350459
> *Hey guys, thanks for the comments. For a good min I felt down and out but after everyone's encouragement, I just gotta jump back up and start over and do it better. As I said, Life lesson learned the hard way but it didn't take my desire to continue to shoot.
> 
> I think back on the articles I've writen for all the magazines I've freelanced for and there's quite a bit of car owners that had their rides stolen and then had to start over again...I think back to all those unforunate stories they've shared with me and it's an inspiration.
> 
> Again I appreciate everyone's comments!  :biggrin:
> *


MAN... I'm REAL late but sorry to hear that bro. I can't imagine how that must feel. Good outlook though. You'll be all set back up in no time. Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## aceuh

Howard, I'm using a Kodak Point and shoot Easyshare camera. The only program I'm using is what came with the camera. I like using the sepia and black & white tints as well as the shading around the edge of the frames. I've also enjoyed making the night shots while holding open the lens and catching the passing cars. These hood / glovebox / tailgate shots were done by holding the shutter open for an extended period and then closing the item midway through the exposure.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 8 2008, 08:19 PM~9643014
> *What lens did you get PROVOK?
> *


Nikon 50 mm f/1.8D Nikkor AF Lens

Only $140. i wanted the f/1.4D but it was twice as much. Really nice lense. Now i wanna get a wide angle.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by aceuh_@Jan 8 2008, 11:14 PM~9643575
> *Howard,  I'm using a Kodak Point and shoot Easyshare camera.  The only program I'm using is what came with the camera.  I like using the sepia and black & white tints as well as the shading around the edge of the frames.  I've also enjoyed making the night shots while holding open the lens and catching the passing cars.  These hood / glovebox / tailgate shots were done by holding the shutter open for an extended period and then closing the item midway through the exposure.
> *


Again... creative. :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 9 2008, 12:04 AM~9644169
> *Nikon 50 mm f/1.8D Nikkor AF Lens
> 
> Only $140. i wanted the f/1.4D but it was twice as much. Really nice lense. Now i wanna get a wide angle.
> *


Congratulations... one of the nice things about Nikon's of course is all the lens options. Its GREAT that any Nikon lens fits any other camera--digital or not--regardless of when it came out (60's, 70's etc). I wish Canon could do that... it would really open up options when its time to get a lens.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by aceuh_@Jan 8 2008, 09:14 PM~9643575
> *Howard,  I'm using a Kodak Point and shoot Easyshare camera.  The only program I'm using is what came with the camera.  I like using the sepia and black & white tints as well as the shading around the edge of the frames.  I've also enjoyed making the night shots while holding open the lens and catching the passing cars.  These hood / glovebox / tailgate shots were done by holding the shutter open for an extended period and then closing the item midway through the exposure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That pickup is nice........my son has a 72 we'll be starting on this spring


----------



## Dualhex02

My trip to Chicago for new years without a tripod at night.











The PhotoAlbum Canon and CameraPhone Pics


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by aceuh_@Jan 4 2008, 04:09 PM~9607941
> *Awesome thread!  I'm just using a lil ol point and shoot!  No photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great stuff! You have a great eye!


----------



## PROVOK

Some shots from today. :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

ok ...I got a question.....how useful is the Image Stabilizer in a lense...I have a Canon 30D and was wondering about buying a zoom lens with an IS but then started thinking I could get 2 lenses for that price....any input???


----------



## Toro

ok ...I got a question.....how useful is the Image Stabilizer in a lense...I have a Canon 30D and was wondering about buying a zoom lens with an IS but then started thinking I could get 2 lenses for that price....any input???


----------



## YellowAmigo

I wondered the same thing. My thought would be if you are not shooting action you wouldnt have any need for this, but I am an amature and know very little.


----------



## Twotonz

I took two pictures of the same thing to test out the IS. One with the Image Stabilizer turned off and the othere one turned on. This is the difference in low light

IS turned OFF









IS turned ON









its great for low light shots when you dont have a tripod handy....and i hate carring tripods so IS is a must in my case.


----------



## Eazy

*I love this thread! I like to see the kind of pictures everyone takes. I can't afford a real expensive camera yet but heres some pics I've taken with my camera. I try to do a lil something..*


----------



## DIPN714

i have a question;;where do i get a clear hood made, for my truch>>?? 714'6049092 or e mail me [email protected]


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 9 2008, 10:26 PM~9654703
> *i have a question;;where do i get a clear hood made, for my truch>>?? 714'6049092 or e mail me [email protected]
> *



I think this is the wrong topic to ask that question :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

If your refering to this pic, the hood isnt clear it was just made to look like that by manipulating with the camera and shutter.....


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jan 9 2008, 11:31 PM~9654745
> *If your refering to this pic, the hood isnt clear it was just made to look like that by manipulating with the camera and shutter.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jan 9 2008, 11:31 PM~9654745
> *If your refering to this pic, the hood isnt clear it was just made to look like that by manipulating with the camera and shutter.....
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 24 2007, 04:09 AM~9292934
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shot this tonight hand held thru cloud added contrast and sharpened a little
> 
> iso400 1/350 f11
> *


THE MOON LOOKS DIFFERENT ON YOUR SIDE OF THE WORLD


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 9 2008, 07:44 PM~9652850
> *ok ...I got a question.....how useful is the Image Stabilizer in a lense...I have a Canon 30D and was wondering about buying a zoom lens with an IS but then started thinking I could get 2 lenses for that price....any input???
> *


Toro it's useful based on the situation. Like Twotonz mentioned for low light shots where no tripod is used is one. Most people use it when they have their zoom lens fully extended and are trying to get a sharper image. If you don't plan on doing any kind of shooting like that then I would probably buy the two lens. Some photographers swear by IS or VR (Nikon) and do not use any glass with out it.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 9 2008, 07:44 PM~9652850
> *ok ...I got a question.....how useful is the Image Stabilizer in a lense...I have a Canon 30D and was wondering about buying a zoom lens with an IS but then started thinking I could get 2 lenses for that price....any input???
> *


Toro it's useful based on the situation. Like Twotonz mentioned for low light shots where no tripod is used is one. Most people use it when they have their zoom lens fully extended and are trying to get a sharper image. If you don't plan on doing any kind of shooting like that then I would probably buy the two lens. Some photographers swear by IS or VR (Nikon) and do not use any glass with out it.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 9 2008, 10:44 PM~9652850
> *ok ...I got a question.....how useful is the Image Stabilizer in a lense...I have a Canon 30D and was wondering about buying a zoom lens with an IS but then started thinking I could get 2 lenses for that price....any input???
> *


Hey Jesse... found this yesterday after we spoke. Hope it helps a little too.

http://www.videodirecteoscameras.com/canon...stabilizer.html

Did you find out what series lenses they were also? (white line, red line <Ultrasonic>, etc)


----------



## aceuh

I shot these last night. I'm still playing around with my point and shoot Kodak. Used a tripod and slowed the shutter down to get these night shots.


----------



## YellowAmigo

man I have a problem and was wondering if anyone here has encountered this and has a solution. I have a Canon Digital Rebel. I just bought this laptop I am now on and has Vista home premium. I cant find a driver to work with my camera! I am sooo pissed right now. Any help you can give will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by aceuh_@Jan 12 2008, 10:10 AM~9674712
> *I shot these last night.  I'm still playing around with my point and shoot Kodak.  Used a tripod and slowed the shutter down to get these night shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shots man. very good eye....


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Jan 13 2008, 08:58 PM~9685572
> *man I have a problem and was wondering if anyone here has encountered this and has a solution. I have a Canon Digital Rebel. I just bought this laptop I am now on and has Vista home premium. I cant find a driver to work with my camera! I am sooo pissed right now. Any help you can give will be greatly appreciated.
> *


just get a card reader. thats what i use and i never have a problem.


----------



## YellowAmigo

Yeah I will have to do that... Its just the principal of the thing... its principalities man....LMAO.... really just seeing if anyone had an answer for this problem... I hate when something doesnt work...


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Jan 13 2008, 09:33 PM~9685908
> *Yeah I will have to do that... Its just the principal of the thing... its principalities man....LMAO.... really just seeing if anyone had an answer for this problem... I hate when something doesnt work...
> *


i feel u on that but i really like the reader. just plug it in and you'rw ready to go. plus u can open all kinds of cards.


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 13 2008, 11:50 PM~9686112
> *i feel u on that but i really like the reader. just plug it in and you'rw ready to go. plus u can open all kinds of cards.
> *


will be making a wally world trip tomorrow...... :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz

Fuji S5700 + CS2


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 17 2008, 11:20 PM~9724322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuji S5700 + CS2
> *


LRM :thumbsdown:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jan 18 2008, 12:15 AM~9724638
> *LRM  :thumbsdown:
> *



We get it :uh: but it's not about LRM....

Nice Shot Stickz!!!


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 18 2008, 01:20 AM~9724322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuji S5700 + CS2
> *


GREAT SHOT....


----------



## Stickz

Thanks guys, Ima do a early 2000 issues later things aint like they use to be. Pictures tell a thousand words


----------



## aceuh

Shot these yesterday. I've had my eye on this truck for a while. I finally caught someone at home so I could get permission to check it out. I tinted some of the pics and added the fogged edges. Still using the point and shoot.


----------



## YellowAmigo

just won this off Ebay. I have been looking at them for a while and got lucky with this one. I got it for $130....

Canon lens


----------



## BLVD




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## SEANZILLA

NICE TOPIC :thumbsup:


----------



## Stickz

Told ya I was gonna come back with some heat of history










Fuji S5700 + CS2


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## PROVOK

DJ Shortdog's Impala


----------



## Nasty

Niiiiice


----------



## Nasty

Doesnt anyone use monitor Calibration??

like the spyder pro??

i need to pick something up. i always have trouble with the coloring on other monitors..


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jan 28 2008, 12:55 PM~9803585
> *Doesnt anyone use monitor Calibration??
> 
> like the spyder pro??
> 
> i need to pick something up. i always have trouble with the coloring on other monitors..
> *


No but I need to do some research and find something.

Lifestyle at this weekend's Grand National Roadster Show in Pomona.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 29 2008, 10:47 AM~9812811
> *No but I need to do some research and find something.
> 
> Lifestyle at  this weekend's Grand National Roadster Show in Pomona.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the color looks good on this end bro. sick ass pics


----------



## frameoffz

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

THE COLORS JUST POP UP RIGHT AT YOU


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 29 2008, 02:47 PM~9812811
> *No but I need to do some research and find something.
> 
> Lifestyle at  this weekend's Grand National Roadster Show in Pomona.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What up Bueno... great shots. Was checking out your Flickr again today. :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo

why are you looking at his Flickr. :0  jp nice pics


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 29 2008, 11:47 AM~9812811
> *No but I need to do some research and find something.
> 
> Lifestyle at  this weekend's Grand National Roadster Show in Pomona.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Great pics man!


----------



## nobueno

Guys, thanks for the compliments! Nikon has been very, very good to me! :worship:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 30 2008, 10:32 AM~9820557
> *why are you looking at his Flickr. :0   jp nice pics
> *


Ohhhh, uh.... because um. It's just that uh... :0 :dunno:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 30 2008, 08:14 AM~9820752
> *Ohhhh, uh.... because um.  It's just that uh...  :0  :dunno:
> *


HAHAHA! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SEANZILLA

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jan 30 2008, 08:08 AM~9820713
> *Great pics man!
> *


X2000000000


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by SEANZILLA_@Jan 30 2008, 02:32 PM~9823449
> *X2000000000
> *


Thanks Sean! My camera loves the Lifestyle cars :worship: :worship:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 30 2008, 07:07 PM~9826022
> *Thanks Sean!  My camera loves the Lifestyle cars :worship:  :worship:
> *



I don't think there is a camera that doesn't.... uffin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jan 30 2008, 07:17 PM~9826114
> *I don't think there is a camera that doesn't.... uffin:
> *


very, very true!


----------



## mxcn_roc

Two of my most recent pics:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 4 2008, 11:47 PM~9867559
> *Two of my most recent pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great stuff Carlos!


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Eazy




----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Feb 5 2008, 06:11 PM~9870995
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love this pic man... good eye!!!!


----------



## nobueno

I shot this portrait with a wide angle lens.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Feb 5 2008, 10:05 PM~9873166
> *I love this pic man... good eye!!!!
> *


*Thanks man. Don't know if people can still see the pic because all I see is a red x. I can't wait to get a really nice camera so I can take some nicer pictures. Heres that pic again just in case it can't be seen.*


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Nasty

Just bought a 4 light strobe kit with 2 soft boxes and 2 fill lights. a set of color gels and barn doors.. wireless trigger as well

im a happy camper :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Feb 12 2008, 11:13 AM~9923970
> *Just bought a 4 light strobe kit with 2 soft boxes and 2 fill lights. a set of color gels and barn doors.. wireless trigger as well
> 
> im a happy camper  :biggrin:
> *




I would be too!


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## VGP

:cheesy:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Feb 12 2008, 11:13 AM~9923970
> *Just bought a 4 light strobe kit with 2 soft boxes and 2 fill lights. a set of color gels and barn doors.. wireless trigger as well
> 
> im a happy camper  :biggrin:
> *


Very cool!


----------



## mrlouie

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Jan 13 2008, 07:58 PM~9685572
> *man I have a problem and was wondering if anyone here has encountered this and has a solution. I have a Canon Digital Rebel. I just bought this laptop I am now on and has Vista home premium. I cant find a driver to work with my camera! I am sooo pissed right now. Any help you can give will be greatly appreciated.
> *


try the Canon website, they should have all the drivers up there for you to download. Find your camera, when you go to its page there should be tabs below its picture and on the right hand side should say drivers / downloads.


----------



## nobueno

We gave Vida Guerra a tutorial on how to throw up the LA sign yesterday at Danny D's shop. She was filming for her new show on Speed TV called Living In The Low Life. It premiers this Thursday.


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 20 2008, 10:24 AM~9986216
> *We gave Vida Guerra a tutorial on how to throw up the LA sign yesterday at Danny D's show. She was filming for her new show on Speed TV called Living In The Low Life. It premiers this Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



uffin: Nice...

What's up Jae...


----------



## nobueno

Thanks! Getting ready to head out to Colorado Springs this weekend!


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 20 2008, 11:07 AM~9986465
> *Thanks! Getting ready to head out to Colorado Springs this weekend!
> *



What are you going to be doing out there? Thats only about an hour and a half from were I'm at right now...


----------



## nobueno

I'll be in training Monday to Friday. We should try and meet up! I fly in Sunday afternoon. This is my 3rd trip in 4 months out there.


----------



## MR GREGGO

street white shark...


----------



## YellowAmigo

some shots from the show yesterday


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Feb 24 2008, 03:02 PM~10017977
> *some shots from the show yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pics!


----------



## YellowAmigo

Thanks Ant


----------



## BLVD




----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Feb 27 2008, 10:35 PM~10047424
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice shot bro!


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 28 2008, 12:33 AM~10048124
> *Nice shot bro!
> *



Thanks homie! :biggrin: 

You having fun in the studio?


----------



## PICAZZO

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Feb 28 2008, 12:37 AM~10048142
> *Thanks homie!  :biggrin:
> 
> You having fun in the studio?
> *



For sure, I went out there and did some shots today. My brother inlaw had a foreign exchange student and they wanted some pics before he left tomorrow back to France. I have 18 youth cheerleaders coming on Saturday to take pics...$$$$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 28 2008, 12:44 AM~10048167
> *For sure, I went out there and did some shots today.  My brother inlaw had a foreign exchange student and they wanted some pics before he left tomorrow back to France.  I have 18 youth cheerleaders coming on Saturday to take pics...$$$$$$  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD




----------



## BLVD




----------



## bulletproofdesigns

Pete's El Camino









Wicked 63 in the rain ...









Blown Chevelle









Shot with a fuji S6000 fd


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

Fuji s6000 fd it a very nice camera it has alot of features its easy to use also .....


----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Feb 28 2008, 02:59 AM~10048553
> *
> Wicked 63 in the rain ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

Ford streetrod with a Ferrari 12 cyl.engine




















Just some shots at Brizios in S.S.F.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Feb 27 2008, 09:35 PM~10047424
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ooooooooooooo so nice so nice!


----------



## BLVD

What up Steve.... :wave:


----------



## BLVD




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Feb 29 2008, 09:28 PM~10062210
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Feb 28 2008, 09:46 PM~10055492
> *What up Steve.... :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what up!!! them is some bad ass pics brotha


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Feb 29 2008, 11:57 PM~10063133
> *what up!!! them is some bad ass pics brotha
> *


I agree


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 6 2008, 02:24 PM~9878794
> *I shot this portrait with a wide angle lens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*this one came out real good !!*


----------



## Latin Thug

:cheesy:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 3 2008, 01:51 PM~10078018
> *this one came out real good !!
> *


Thanks Regal King!


----------



## Long Roof

Here's a picture I took on the way back from a mini truck show over in the Seattle area.


----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## Nasty




----------



## mxcn_roc

Just a few from this weekend.


----------



## mxcn_roc




----------



## I. K. Rico

hey carlos nice meeting you at the show this weekend... you take some bad ass pictures homie... what camera/lens you using so i can jock your style? :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Mar 4 2008, 09:27 PM~10090679
> *hey carlos nice meeting you at the show this weekend... you take some bad ass pictures homie... what camera/lens you using so i can jock your style? :biggrin:
> *


Hey Rickie, thanks for the compliment. Honestly, I don't even consider my gear all that great. But I'm using a Canon 20D, Canon 580EX Flash, and a Canon 17-85 IS lens. But it's about practice and being lucky with the subject matter.


----------



## I. K. Rico

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 4 2008, 08:41 PM~10090811
> *Hey Rickie, thanks for the compliment.  Honestly, I don't even consider my gear all that great.  But I'm using a Canon 20D, Canon 580EX Flash, and a Canon 17-85 IS lens.  But it's about practice and being lucky with the subject matter.
> *


lucky you are homie!  hopefully by this summer i'll be able to get me one... if not then it will be a good birthday present :biggrin:


----------



## LA COUNTY

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Feb 29 2008, 09:28 PM~10062210
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS A FIRME PIK *  BLVD  * :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 4 2008, 07:55 PM~10090406
> *Just a few from this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this one is a tight pic homie


----------



## mxcn_roc

Last two and I'm going to sleep now. :cheesy:


----------



## mrlouie

heres a couple to checkout ..  

shot of girl is from Streetlow show in costa mesa 07

merc is from a Good Guys show


----------



## sicko87

BACK iN 2007!!!


----------



## sicko87




----------



## sicko87




----------



## sicko87




----------



## sicko87




----------



## sicko87

the last one right now !!


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 4 2008, 08:55 PM~10090406
> *Just a few from this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice shots, are you using a filter on those?


----------



## nobueno

Great stuff Carlos, BLVD, Sicko87, Nasty!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 5 2008, 07:12 AM~10093413
> *Great stuff Carlos, BLVD, Sicko87, Nasty!
> *


Thanks ill post more from that shoot when i can


----------



## sicko87

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 5 2008, 08:12 AM~10093413
> *Great stuff Carlos, BLVD, Sicko87, Nasty!
> *


THX!!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by sicko87_@Mar 5 2008, 12:41 PM~10095837
> *THX!!
> *


love them night shots


----------



## Nasty

more pics as mentioned














































what you think?


----------



## drasticbean

*what do you guys think about this one..???????????*


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 6 2008, 10:02 PM~10109882
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you guys think about this one..???????????
> *


Sick Flick Bean!


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 7 2008, 10:00 AM~10111592
> *Sick Flick Bean!
> *


thanks bro...


----------



## Toro

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## clublord

i only seen a few people who with nikon.. what does everyone shoot with?? i shoot with a d200 and d70....


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 7 2008, 01:02 AM~10109882
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you guys think about this one..???????????
> *


Bean I love this shot... great eye man :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by clublord_@Mar 7 2008, 10:33 PM~10117998
> *i only seen a few people who with nikon.. what does everyone shoot with?? i shoot with a d200 and d70....
> *



I have a D80.....love it. I'm thinking about getting the 300 and using the D80 as a back up.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by clublord_@Mar 7 2008, 10:33 PM~10117998
> *i only seen a few people who with nikon.. what does everyone shoot with?? i shoot with a d200 and d70....
> *


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by clublord_@Mar 7 2008, 10:33 PM~10117998
> *i only seen a few people who with nikon.. what does everyone shoot with?? i shoot with a d200 and d70....
> *


I shoot Nikon and just went from a D80 to a D300.
My primary lens is a Tamron 17-50 2.8 & Sigma 10-20.
I have a 50mm Prime and a 18-200 in my bag too.


----------



## Toro

I use a Fun Saver......so I can "Save The Fun" hehehehehehe.....


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 8 2008, 10:55 AM~10120590
> *I use a Fun Saver......so I can "Save The Fun" hehehehehehe.....
> *



:biggrin: You Too?!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 8 2008, 12:08 PM~10120998
> *:biggrin:  You Too?!
> *


You guys are too funny!


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 8 2008, 08:13 AM~10118624
> *I shoot Nikon and just went from a D80 to a D300.
> My primary lens is a Tamron 17-50 2.8 & Sigma 10-20.
> I have a 50mm Prime and a 18-200 in my bag too.
> *


that is a really nice setup! have the 10-20 too, really love it. 

This is just a few of what i shot today at the racetrack, Zandfoort, The Netherlands.
never did this kind of photography but im happy with the result, have made some notes so next time ill try some differt angles and setups. Shot with D70s, 28-80 mm.





























My friends car, BMW with a 735 3.5 litre engine.
























Ill try and scan in some Polaroids i made with the Hasselblad and Technical Camera at school last week.


----------



## sicko87

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 5 2008, 10:50 PM~10101043
> *love them night shots
> *


thanks bro!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 8 2008, 01:08 PM~10120998
> *:biggrin:  You Too?!
> *


yup yup....I get em by the bulk at Costco......


----------



## nobueno

Weekend events! More at jaebueno.com


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 10 2008, 09:38 PM~10139949
> *Weekend events! More at jaebueno.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like the way you brought out the color on this one


----------



## Twotonz

a few shots for some 59s


----------



## Twotonz




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 13 2008, 08:54 PM~10163681
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 13 2008, 08:51 PM~10163659
> *i like the way you brought out the color on this one
> *


Thanks very much! The studio and car shots are great!


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 13 2008, 08:54 PM~10163681
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



uffin:


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Mar 4 2008, 02:21 PM~10087070
> *Here's a picture I took on the way back from a mini truck show over in the Seattle area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I got pretty lucky with this shot... Only one of the three that turned out good... What do you guys think of it?


----------



## YellowAmigo

a few from yesterday @ the dragstrip... let me know what you think


----------



## CARROT

FROM THE MAJESTICS NEW YEARS PIC NIC.


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy

just thought the light from the plasma cutter in this pic was cool, that's me by the way. I set the camera to the pic at a certain time...


----------



## Eazy




----------



## PICAZZO

Took these pictures of my homies car live on the set of a movie coming out.....


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO

*A PICTURE OF MY CAR I TOOK YESTERDAY AT THE MOVIE FILMING....*


----------



## Stickz

My Photography in San Antonio, Reppin Individuals Car Club!


----------



## PICAZZO

*DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT ACTOR THIS IS?????????????* :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Foto Mike

Havent posted anything in awhile,been busy as hell.But im glad to see this thread has gained a heart of its own and all this amazing talent has been put on display. :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 26 2008, 11:59 PM~10265556
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT ACTOR THIS IS?????????????  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Benjamin Pratt?????


----------



## BONES_712

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 26 2008, 10:16 PM~10265266
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 27 2008, 08:10 AM~10267001
> *Benjamin Pratt?????
> *


:yes:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 27 2008, 10:24 AM~10267795
> *:yes:
> *


It's Bratt not Pratt :biggrin:


----------



## RO.LIFER

WHATS A 30D BODY GOING FOR?


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

TOOK THESE TODAY CANON EOS 40D FIRST TIME I EVER SHOT ANYTHING WITH IT


----------



## BLVD

What up Regal...


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Mar 27 2008, 08:00 PM~10272978
> *TOOK THESE TODAY CANON EOS 40D FIRST TIME I EVER SHOT ANYTHING WITH IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice....same camera i got...you going to like it


----------



## Twotonz

some pics i took earlyer today


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 27 2008, 10:41 PM~10273973
> *nice....same camera i got...you going to like it
> *


YA IM ALREADY ENJOYING IT HOPEFULLY I CAN TAKE PICS LIKE U WHEN I GROW UP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Mar 27 2008, 09:42 PM~10273994
> *YA IM ALREADY ENJOYING IT HOPEFULLY I CAN TAKE PICS LIKE U WHEN I GROW UP :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


looks like you already are, keep it up


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 27 2008, 10:44 PM~10274013
> *looks like you already are, keep it up
> *


THANX HOMIE HONESTLY MEANS ALOT FROM U 
HERES ANOTHER 1


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Mar 27 2008, 09:47 PM~10274039
> *THANX HOMIE HONESTLY MEANS ALOT FROM U
> HERES ANOTHER 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Mar 29 2008, 07:42 PM~10286233
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I like this one...


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 29 2008, 08:02 PM~10286373
> *I like this one...
> *


thanx homie


----------



## ValiantGurl64

I love photography. My current camera is a Kodak Z650. It cost close to 400, but its much cheaper now. I eventually want to get an even nicer on but for now this thing is amazing. i am more into photomanipulation right now than actually taking the pictures though. You can see some of my photo manipulation at my myspace page.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 27 2008, 09:42 PM~10273993
> *some pics i took earlyer today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RO.LIFER




----------



## Nasty

Sabrina


----------



## BLVD

I got bored...


----------



## MikeS




----------



## PURO CERVANTES

Hey guys love the stuff on here!
I'm by no means a photographer but am an artist so I think I have a good eye for stuff.
Here is one of my boi welding.My camera is not fancy but does a decent job.Its a Sony DSC-H7/15X Opticle Zoom/8.1 Megapixel.Its got a Zeiss lens.I thought these it turned out decent.My other friend has the D-90 and I've seen what it does and its sick. Maybe down the road I'll get something along those lines.
PURO


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 5 2008, 12:41 AM~10090811
> *Hey Rickie, thanks for the compliment.  Honestly, I don't even consider my gear all that great.  But I'm using a Canon 20D, Canon 580EX Flash, and a Canon 17-85 IS lens.  But it's about practice and being lucky with the subject matter.
> *


LOL... that's the same setup I been using. Personally I LOVE that setup. I know people have nicer equipment but it certainly gets the job done. Nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

I been missing this thread... nice to see everyone's work! Only 3 pages all month? Keep it coming! :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

:dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Apr 1 2008, 07:43 AM~10305309
> *I been missing this thread... nice to see everyone's work!  Only 3 pages all month?  Keep it coming!  :thumbsup:
> *


how you been homie? went to ks and decided to take the camera.not the best but have to practice to become better right :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Apr 1 2008, 04:40 PM~10310004
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOT BAD RON !!!


----------



## nobueno

From this weekend at the Together show in Pico Rivera.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 2 2008, 08:29 AM~10315629
> *From this weekend at the Together show in Pico Rivera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Mar 31 2008, 08:35 PM~10303484
> *I got bored...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 2 2008, 08:00 PM~10320230
> *sick
> *


that lil dog was bad ass....I saw it at the show and tripped on it for a bit....bad ass dog... Great pic Jae


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 2 2008, 09:29 AM~10315629
> *From this weekend at the Together show in Pico Rivera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

Just wanted to share what I been doing.....

werd


----------



## shrimpscampi

Not Too Shabby...


----------



## mrlouie

a couple from the Together CC show .. few more on my site


----------



## nobueno

Thanks Toro! He seemed to like the lens on my camera! Great photos MRLOUIE & INEEDAFREAK. Jae


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Apr 2 2008, 09:48 PM~10322046
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'd hit it. :dunno:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 3 2008, 11:31 AM~10325722
> *Thanks Toro! He seemed to like the lens on my camera! Great photos MRLOUIE & INEEDAFREAK. Jae
> *



Thanks bro

I'll be posting more as soon I get a chance


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

I call the picture Blown


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

Lupe & Mz Sexia


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Apr 5 2008, 03:34 PM~10343171
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and Lupe sporting a Twotonz top


----------



## Twotonz

a shot from Sunday









later on that night


----------



## clublord

dope ass pics yalll.. does anyone have a model mayhem account?? modelmayhem.com add me clublord


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 10 2008, 11:35 PM~10388295
> *a shot from Sunday
> 
> later on that night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



uffin:


----------



## MxBlancaG_

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 11 2008, 02:35 AM~10388295
> *a shot from Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> later on that night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Switchblade

:biggrin: Great work in here guys. Mine can be found at WWW.CLAUSENPHOTOS.COM.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Apr 5 2008, 04:34 PM~10343171
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

Johns 64 Impala Select Few C.C.


----------



## ANDYOUTHOUGHT




----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Feb 29 2008, 09:28 PM~10062210
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i think is guy looks like faustino!!!!!.....  

is the him? :cheesy:


----------



## Eazy




----------



## lowrr




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## REALTALK




----------



## nobueno

From the Peterson Automotive Museum on Saturday.

Individuals









Mister Cartoon's latest addition to his stable of cars


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by hopemwear_@Apr 17 2008, 04:54 PM~10440916
> *i think is guy looks like faustino!!!!!.....
> 
> is the him? :cheesy:
> *



Yes Sir...


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 21 2008, 10:03 AM~10466134
> *Yes Sir...
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Twotonz

a few of my shots from the San Bernardino show


----------



## Latin Thug




----------



## Eazy

*Those designs of you guys' names in the pictures you take, what are the programs? I know by the pictures you use some type of SLR or DSLR style camera. Does the camera come with the program? Lookin to get a good camera, just trying to figure things out. Any help will be nice, heres some pics I've taken with the regular ole' 8.1 camera I have now. I think I can take some good pics with the kind of cameras you guys use...  *


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Anteazy+Apr 22 2008, 11:26 PM~10481379-->
> 
> 
> 
> *Those designs of you guys' names in the pictures you take, what are the programs? * [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Photoshop! Anyone you can get your hands on is ok, but CS3 is the latest! You can find a copy in OT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2008, 11:26 PM~10481379
> *
> I know by the pictures you use some type of SLR or DSLR style camera.  Does the camera come with the program?   *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sometimes the programs that come with the camera arent worth the CD thier written on.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Anteazy_@Apr 22 2008, 11:26 PM~10481379
> *  Lookin to get a good camera, just trying to figure things out.  Any help will be nice,  heres some pics I've taken with the regular ole' 8.1 camera I have now.  I think I can take some good pics with the kind of cameras you guys use...   *



You dont need a good camera to take good pictures. An 8.1 should be good enough unless you want to go pro. Its all in the eye  I use a sony 10.1 and im happy :cheesy:


Nice pics BTW!


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Apr 22 2008, 11:32 PM~10481448
> *Photoshop!  Anyone you can get your hands on is ok, but CS3 is the latest!  You can find a copy in OT
> Sometimes the programs that come with the camera arent worth the CD thier written on.
> You dont need a good camera to take good pictures.  An 8.1 should be good enough unless you want to go pro.  Its all in the eye    I use a sony 10.1 and im happy  :cheesy:
> Nice pics BTW!  *



Cool, I might try to go up in MP's though I think. You like though... :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

I'm using this Kodak right know though, it's actually 8.0 MP's. Never took a photography class or anything, just kinda have an "eye" I guess :dunno: . Just need to learn what settings better to use under whatever conditions.


----------



## Twotonz

ay Anteazy if you are looking for a logo like the one i put in all my pictures then hit up my homie Freddy. This is the link to his Layitlow Profile.http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=23211. He has done a few logos for me plus he did this poster from one of the pictures i took











and as far as what camera to use....point and shoot cameras are ok at first but as you start improving you going to have to step up your game as well as your equipment in order to really improve. I just got me an SLR in December and didnt know what i was missing out on. I was going to keep my Sony F828 as a back up but now im thinking about selling it to by me another SLR as a back up


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 22 2008, 11:44 PM~10481605
> *ay Anteazy if you are looking for a logo like the one i put in all my pictures then hit up my homie Freddy.  This is the link to his Layitlow Profile.http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=23211.  He has done a few logos for me plus he did this poster from one of the pictures i took
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and as far as what camera to use....point and shoot cameras are ok at first but as you start improving you going to have to step up your game as well as your equipment in order to real improve.  I just got me an SLR in December and didnt know what i was missing out on.  I was going to keep my Sony F828 as a back up but know im thinking about selling it to by me another SLR as a back up
> *



Thanks Twotonz, I've seen alot of your pics. Always good look photos. Yeah, see that's the thing, you hit it right on the nose. I'll get ready to take to a photo, and I can see how I want the pic to look and everything, straight visualize in my head what it'll look like, but the camera is just not capable of taking the kind of pic I want sometimes. It pisses me off :angry: . I think I'll be upgrading sometime before the summer gets underway. Thanks again. You too LatinThug for you input as well


----------



## Twotonz

glad my input was useful to you and cant wait to see some more of your work


----------



## Eazy

A photo I took this past fall...


----------



## BLVD

Nice shots Ant, keep it up!!!


----------



## Eazy

*HAHAHAHA, the camera I'm using...... :biggrin: for now *


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 23 2008, 12:01 AM~10481834
> *Nice shots Ant, keep it up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*Thanks BLVD, you another one, I look up to y'all on the photography tip  *


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## BLVD




----------



## Eazy

With my old 6.0 MP camera....


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Anteazy+Apr 22 2008, 11:35 PM~10481469-->
> 
> 
> 
> Cool, I might try to go up in MP's though I think.  You like though... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like the middle ones more the the outer ones :cheesy:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Anteazy_@Apr 22 2008, 11:37 PM~10481502
> *I'm using this Kodak right know though, it's actually 8.0 MP's.  Never took a photography class or anything, just kinda have an "eye" I guess :dunno: .  Just need to learn what settings better to use under whatever conditions.
> *


Settings are the key, but thats what TWOTONS was saying....your limited in use with a P/S camera sooner or later your gonna want to upgrade!




> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Apr 23 2008, 12:00 AM~10481821
> *A photo I took this past fall
> *



You see....nice pic, but more MP coulda helped


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Apr 22 2008, 10:05 PM~10481883
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Really like this one, nice color. Would have been better if the caddy wasn't in the background imo, but still nice!


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Apr 23 2008, 12:13 AM~10481975
> *I like the middle ones more the the outer ones  :cheesy:
> Settings are the key, but thats what TWOTONS was saying....your limited in use with a P/S camera sooner or later your gonna want to upgrade!
> You see....nice pic, but more MP coulda helped
> *


----------



## BLVD




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 23 2008, 12:15 AM~10481996
> *Really like this one, nice color. Would have been better if the caddy wasn't in the background imo, but still nice!
> *


We was all out riding on our last ride of the year 2007, everybody cars where all parked together LOL. I'ma have to start telling people to move there cars "I need these shot, thanks" LOL.


----------



## nobueno

I love this thread! Everyone here posts great shots! Anteazy, I recommend the jump to a DSLR. It will blow your mind what you and the camera can produce! All I can suggest is keep shooting and keep shooting. As they say practice makes perfect! Twotonz, I've been thinking about getting a second body as well. Especially after shooting at Formula Drift a couple of weeks ago!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 22 2008, 08:44 PM~10481605
> *ay Anteazy if you are looking for a logo like the one i put in all my pictures then hit up my homie Freddy.  This is the link to his Layitlow Profile.http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=23211.  He has done a few logos for me plus he did this poster from one of the pictures i took
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and as far as what camera to use....point and shoot cameras are ok at first but as you start improving you going to have to step up your game as well as your equipment in order to really improve.  I just got me an SLR in December and didnt know what i was missing out on.  I was going to keep my Sony F828 as a back up but now im thinking about selling it to by me another SLR as a back up
> *


How much? :biggrin: :0


----------



## Nasty

Some pics i did for school


----------



## Stovebolt

*Man, you guys are rockin with the good stuff. Twotonz, you already know how I feel about your work. 

Me I'm using a Canon G2. And it's a whopping 4.0M/P :cheesy: I bought it in about 2000? I bought the add on wide angle ,and the zoom lenses for it. It has been a good camera, but it's time to buy something more user friendly. I have had my eye on Canon 40D. I just need to save the cash for it.

Here are some of my pictures. I just sarted posting pix on it:

Parkwood Lane Studios.*


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

My 11yr olds work he's learning 









Tommy Lee & Digger and the Real Rock Star ;]


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

Let me know what you Vatos & Hyanas think ;]


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

:loco: :roflmao: my figers are a little crazy sorry for the weird post ..


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 23 2008, 06:06 AM~10483534
> *I love this thread! Everyone here posts great shots! Anteazy, I recommend the jump to a DSLR. It will blow your mind what you and the camera can produce! All I can suggest is keep shooting and keep shooting. As they say practice makes perfect! Twotonz, I've been thinking about getting a second body as well. Especially after shooting at Formula Drift a couple of weeks ago!
> *


its always good to have a back up


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Apr 23 2008, 07:12 AM~10483930
> *How much?  :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :dunno: The Sony F828, external flash, 2 batteries, a 4 gig memory stick and a 1 gig memory stick....so if anybody wants it PM me an offer


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Stovebolt_@Apr 23 2008, 04:53 PM~10487863
> *Man, you guys are rockin with the good stuff. Twotonz, you already know how I feel about your work.
> 
> Me I'm using a Canon G2. And it's a whopping 4.0M/P  :cheesy: I bought it in about 2000?  I bought the add on wide angle ,and the zoom lenses for it. It has been a good camera, but it's time to buy something more user friendly. I have had my eye on Canon 40D. I just need to save the cash for it.
> 
> Here are some of my pictures. I just sarted posting pix on it:
> 
> Parkwood Lane Studios.
> *


right on man....keep up the good work and the Canon 40D is a great camera


----------



## drasticbean

YOU LIKE..?


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean

*NOT THE BEST.. BUT WHAT DO YOU THINK... NEEDS BETTER LIGHTING...*


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 25 2008, 05:56 PM~10504873
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT THE BEST.. BUT WHAT DO YOU THINK... NEEDS BETTER LIGHTING...
> *


If you were to shut off the flash and let the ISO do its thing, would the dimmer pictures come out better with your camera. 

With my lil Nikon it works great, just gotta use a tripod or hold the camera real still. I need to step the camera game up, but a movie camera is next on the list. You know why.


----------



## nobueno

Good stuff bean! I had to use a tripod when I shot at the Peterson. For a museum, it sure does have crappy lighting.. I don't know if I've every posted this photo in here but its one of my favs. Jae


----------



## Eazy




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 26 2008, 09:12 AM~10508537
> *Good stuff bean! I had to use a tripod when I shot at the Peterson. For a museum, it sure does have crappy lighting.. I don't know if I've every posted this photo in here but its one of my favs. Jae
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy

Caught my cousin while he wasn't paying attention putting a steering wheel in a lac


----------



## Stovebolt

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 26 2008, 09:12 AM~10508537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




*Lovin this picture.*
:thumbsup:


----------



## chulow95

I've been in and out of this topic admiring all the pics.You all have taken some FIRME pics.My daughter is taking photography in school and I've shown her this topic to give her some inspiration.I thought I'd share a couple pics she took.She took 2nd place with both at a art show at school! :cheesy: 




















I'm hoping she will stay interested and hopefully get her,her own camera soon.
She's using a camera from school right now(Nikon FM10).What would you all recomend?


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## bulletproofdesigns

Miss Kiwi New Model for BPD1 

Reppin LAY M LOW 

YYYYYYAAAAA BOY


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Apr 28 2008, 05:02 PM~10523907
> *I've been in and out of this topic admiring all the pics.You all have taken some FIRME pics.My daughter is taking photography in school and I've shown her this topic to give her some inspiration.I thought I'd share a couple pics she took.She took 2nd place with both at a art show at school! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping she will stay interested and hopefully get her,her own camera soon.
> She's using a camera from school right now(Nikon FM10).What would you all recomend?
> *



That's a damn good picture right there! Tell her to keep up the good work homie..


----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Apr 29 2008, 01:43 PM~10533037
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Apr 28 2008, 03:02 PM~10523907
> *I've been in and out of this topic admiring all the pics.You all have taken some FIRME pics.My daughter is taking photography in school and I've shown her this topic to give her some inspiration.I thought I'd share a couple pics she took.She took 2nd place with both at a art show at school! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping she will stay interested and hopefully get her,her own camera soon.
> She's using a camera from school right now(Nikon FM10).What would you all recomend?
> *


Good for her! I like the photos! If she's using Nikon right now she'll probably feel more comfortable staying with the brand. When she ready for a DSLR I recommend the D80 or D300


Great photos being posted the past couple of days! Bean go get that DSLR already!


----------



## chulow95

> _Originally posted by Anteazy+Apr 29 2008, 01:43 PM~10533035-->
> 
> 
> 
> That's a damn good picture right there!  Tell her to keep up the good work homie..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Apr 29 2008, 06:23 PM~10535046
> *Good for her! I like the photos! If she's using Nikon right now she'll probably feel more comfortable staying with the brand. When she ready for a DSLR I recommend the D80 or D300
> Great photos being posted the past couple of days! Bean go get that DSLR already!
> *



Thanks for the compliments and for the advice! I showed my daughter your comments and she got teary eyed because she said she didn't think she had it in her! Again,THANKS!!!!


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 29 2008, 08:23 PM~10535046
> *Good for her! I like the photos! If she's using Nikon right now she'll probably feel more comfortable staying with the brand. When she ready for a DSLR I recommend the D80 or D300
> Great photos being posted the past couple of days! Bean go get that DSLR already!  *


*i'm thinkg about it..... *:roflmao:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 29 2008, 07:02 PM~10535429
> *i'm thinkg about it..... :roflmao:
> *


YES!!! I better step my game up! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy




----------



## RollinDeepSJ

I think these one came out nice let me know what you guys think


----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## RollinDeepSJ




----------



## Nasty

Nice pics Ray


----------



## Stovebolt

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 2 2008, 12:14 PM~10560922
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*This a beautiful shot. Nice shop....*slap* You into adoption? :biggrin: 


Just curious...............................what in the HELL, is the story with the '59 on the roticery?*


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 3 2008, 02:40 PM~10567637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Just a tip bro, shoot from the side where the sun's hitting the car.


----------



## Switchblade

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 3 2008, 03:43 PM~10567653
> *Just a tip bro, shoot from the side where the sun's hitting the car.
> *


What do YOU know about photography? :angry: 

 Just kidding.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Apr 29 2008, 01:43 PM~10533037
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 2 2008, 12:14 PM~10560922
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PICTURE!!!!!!!!


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@May 3 2008, 02:51 PM~10567676
> *What do YOU know about photography?  :angry:
> 
> Just kidding.
> *


 :angry: 

Not much, what up homie...


----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsup: Thanks bro We just wanted to get the background since the other side would have just shown a parking lot


----------



## nobueno

Solitos Norwalk Show ~ Yesterday


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 3 2008, 02:43 PM~10567653
> *Just a tip bro, shoot from the side where the sun's hitting the car.
> *


Bro there was no sun .... cloudy and windy ....


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 3 2008, 02:40 PM~10567637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks Eddy .... send me some of those bro ....


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

This was Last weekend...


----------



## LosAngelesRydr

good pics loco...


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

One more thing we are having a, 

BIKINI CAR WASH on May 31 2008 - in the INLAND EMPIRE - 909

Photographers if you are interested in this event please contact Joust at 909-578-2092 or at [email protected]

Here is the link to to the event


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=408150

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=408150


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

> _Originally posted by LosAngelesRydr_@May 5 2008, 08:42 PM~10584293
> *good pics loco...
> *


Thanks "G"


----------



## MR GREGGO

Tha pic of tha garage is firme....

tha new official mister greggo website...straight outta french streets....:
http://www.mistergreggo.com


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@May 6 2008, 11:07 AM~10588419
> *Tha pic of tha garage is firme....
> 
> tha new official mister greggo website...straight outta french streets....:
> http://www.mistergreggo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## chulow95

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@May 6 2008, 10:07 AM~10588419
> *Tha pic of tha garage is firme....
> 
> tha new official mister greggo website...straight outta french streets....:
> http://www.mistergreggo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## chulow95

Here's another pic my daughter took.


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 3 2008, 02:40 PM~10567637
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You Rock Ed the shoot was awesome keep up the good work still working on my pics from the shoot ...


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@May 5 2008, 08:40 PM~10584268
> *This was Last weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn this girl is the Shit ....


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@May 6 2008, 08:41 PM~10594658
> *You Rock Ed the shoot was awesome keep up the good work still working on my pics from the shoot ...
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 5 2008, 08:03 AM~10577972
> *Solitos Norwalk Show ~ Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Esta chingon!!!
P


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@May 6 2008, 05:07 PM~10592415
> *Here's another pic my daughter took.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



uffin:


----------



## Eazy

*A shot a took this past sunday.....Tell me what you guys think..  *


----------



## Eazy

*And another.....*


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@May 7 2008, 06:24 AM~10596821
> *And another.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

So if I want to make a watermark what are the steps :dunno: do I need to purchase a program or :dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02

get your logo or copy right mark and past it over your images at a level of translucency....or do like me and stick it at the bottom.


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

Here is a frew more from that day


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@May 8 2008, 07:54 PM~10612648
> *Here is a frew more from that day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Peek a boo :cheesy:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Apr 28 2008, 11:02 PM~10523907
> *I've been in and out of this topic admiring all the pics.You all have taken some FIRME pics.My daughter is taking photography in school and I've shown her this topic to give her some inspiration.I thought I'd share a couple pics she took.She took 2nd place with both at a art show at school! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping she will stay interested and hopefully get her,her own camera soon.
> She's using a camera from school right now(Nikon FM10).What would you all recomend?
> *



thats nice,
im studyin photography too, 
my advice...
stick with the analogue cameras

find an old hasselblad, get the 6x6 film, its like magic, beautifull contrast, full colours!
digital may be easyer to handle, but for learning what photography is about the analogue cameras are still unbeatable. 

i am searching for a hasselblad 500 c/m...


----------



## Foto Mike

rooftop concept for clothing line


----------



## Howard

edit


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@May 6 2008, 01:07 PM~10588419
> *Tha pic of tha garage is firme....
> 
> tha new official mister greggo website...straight outta french streets....:
> http://www.mistergreggo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


As ALWAYS... looking real nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

Here's some pics from a wedding I did a few weeks back... its the first wedding I've shot and I had a GREAT time. I'll be looking for more. :yes:


















































































There's more here:

<a href=\'http://flickr.com/photos/erikhoward/sets/72157604999020291/show/\' target=\'_blank\'>http://flickr.com/photos/erikhoward/sets/7...999020291/show/</a>

Any feedback welcome. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stovebolt

*Those are fantastic Howard, nice work!*


----------



## PICAZZO

HE WANTED TO SAY WUSSUP TO EVERYONE !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Howard+May 11 2008, 01:33 PM~10628264-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some pics from a wedding I did a few weeks back... its the first wedding I've shot and I had a GREAT time.  I'll be looking for more.  :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's more here:
> 
> <a href=\'http://flickr.com/photos/erikhoward/sets/72157604999020291/show/\' target=\'_blank\'>http://flickr.com/photos/erikhoward/sets/7...999020291/show/</a>
> 
> Any feedback welcome.  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2008, 02:55 AM~10632927
> *Those are fantastic Howard, nice work!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks... glad you like them. :thumbsup:
> 
> Constructive criticism too though, for real, anything you guys notice at the link about the shots and how they could be improved is welcome.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Regal King_@May 12 2008, 02:59 AM~10632945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HE WANTED TO SAY WUSSUP TO EVERYONE !!!  :biggrin:
> *


Wussup :wave:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Howard_@May 12 2008, 04:38 AM~10633298
> *Thanks... glad you like them.  :thumbsup:
> 
> Constructive criticism too though, for real, anything you guys notice at the link about the shots and how they could be improved is welcome.
> Wussup :wave:
> *



Just checked out the wedding shots, great job Howard!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 12 2008, 06:39 PM~10637494
> *Just checked out the wedding shots, great job Howard!
> *


But thanks... I AM glad you like them. LOL


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

unedited pic


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@May 12 2008, 08:30 PM~10640308
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unedited pic
> *


THANK YOU HOMIE , RIGHT CLICK SAVE !!!!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Howard_@May 12 2008, 05:53 PM~10638492
> *But thanks... I AM glad you like them.  LOL
> *


Here's some advice... Keep doing what you're doing 'cause your work is outstanding! 

Like always everyone posts some great work in this thread!


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## bulletproofdesigns

:thumbsup:  uffin: :tongue:


----------



## TonyO




----------



## Toro




----------



## RAGTOPROY

Here's a few from myself :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Couple more........








The other Homie Roy


----------



## RAGTOPROY

The Homie "Gusto"








O.G. Chris from INDIVIDUALS








Bernie


----------



## RAGTOPROY

NICE! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY




----------



## PICAZZO

:0


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@May 13 2008, 08:03 PM~10647444
> *Here's a few from myself  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GREAT shot RagTopRoy! :thumbsup: Wonderful portrait. Lets see some more. :yes:


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@May 13 2008, 03:07 PM~10646326
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:    uffin:  :tongue:
> *


Right click save :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

came out tight bro .... i like it ....


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by Howard_@May 14 2008, 08:32 AM~10652275
> *GREAT shot RagTopRoy!  :thumbsup:  Wonderful portrait.  Lets see some more.  :yes:
> *


Thanks Homie, Im glad you like :biggrin: Here a couple more  

















The Homie Mike (....he was a lowrider......WAS lol!)


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Still kinda working with this one


----------



## RAGTOPROY




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Eazy

Photos of my homie Kidd rida I took....


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@May 16 2008, 01:53 AM~10668447
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Lookin good Eazy my Neezy!!


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 16 2008, 10:45 AM~10670648
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## 72 kutty




----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@May 16 2008, 08:51 AM~10668440
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: Cool


----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@May 16 2008, 11:04 AM~10669970
> *:thumbsup: Lookin good Eazy my Neezy!!
> *


Thanks big homie :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@May 17 2008, 04:59 PM~10677652
> *:cheesy: Cool
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*Street Low Show Frisco 08*


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@May 20 2008, 03:48 PM~10697868
> *Street Low Show Frisco 08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Regal King+May 19 2008, 11:35 PM~10694063-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Regal King_@May 20 2008, 12:02 AM~10694108
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im impressed young jegi


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 20 2008, 04:32 PM~10698162
> *Im impressed young jegi
> *


Thanks Bro :cheesy:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 20 2008, 12:35 AM~10694063
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

Your the man Ed keep up the good work ...*


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@May 20 2008, 05:43 PM~10698781
> *
> 
> Your the man Ed keep up the good work ...
> *


 THANKS BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 20 2008, 01:02 AM~10694108
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You shoot this one? Nice!


----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 20 2008, 07:17 PM~10699600
> *You shoot this one? Nice!
> *


thanks BLVD :cheesy:


----------



## RedDog

anybody buy accessories or lens off of online stores? and which ones?


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 20 2008, 12:02 AM~10694108
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is a good pic homie....you definetly improving....keep that shit up homie


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 20 2008, 07:34 PM~10700448
> *this is a good pic homie....you definetly improving....keep that shit up homie
> *


 i told u eddie


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Nasty

:0 mr. big stuff


----------



## clublord

here are some pics. 

check them out...

newest...
























older stuff
























wedding stuff
































other modeling stuff









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


































Rumpas Room ent is available for your weddings. portfolio shoots, events and other photography needs.. check us out...


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by clublord_@May 21 2008, 08:55 AM~10703427
> *
> Your pics are off the hook keep up the good work
> 
> here are some pics.
> 
> check them out...
> 
> newest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> older stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wedding stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other modeling stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rumpas Room ent is available for your weddings. portfolio shoots, events and other photography needs.. check us out...
> *


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by clublord_@May 21 2008, 08:55 AM~10703427
> *
> 
> Your pics are the shit keep up the good work !!!!!!
> 
> 
> here are some pics.
> 
> check them out...
> 
> newest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> older stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wedding stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other modeling stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rumpas Room ent is available for your weddings. portfolio shoots, events and other photography needs.. check us out...
> *


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*KONA GOLD REPPIN LOW CREATIONS *


----------



## Twotonz

I would like to see some new stuff from Tony Valdez....dude has some bad ass shots


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 21 2008, 06:50 PM~10707811
> *I would like to see some new stuff from Tony Valdez....dude has some bad ass shots
> *


 :werd:


----------



## BLVD




----------



## BLVD




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## The Scientist

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@May 13 2008, 05:07 PM~10646326
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:    uffin:  :tongue:
> *












:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## clublord

thanks for the comments.. i love photography... wish it was a cheaper hobby but hey its all about being creative with what ya got and how ya use it... post some more pics yall


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*OH well can't please everyone I love the pics the models do to and the cars owner that's all that matters to me.. ;]  :biggrin: *


----------



## mxcn_roc

TTT


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

I have not posted anything in quite sometime now. Sorry I have not shot any cars here in about two years but I am up to shooting a lowrider but with a fashion styled model. I believe the contrast would end up kick ass, but we'll see. For now all I have is wedding related material and a few models with less curves than some of the good lookin' freaks on here.

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Also please forgive me in advance if any of these have been posted before. I have not posted in sometime now and can not remember what all I have shared with you guys.

thanks
tony valadez

senior shot


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

here is another one from that same session.

- tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

I can honestly do this all night long. I have thousands of images from models, to weddings, corporate, etc. etc. What I honestly miss shooting is the big booty, smart chested :biggrin: viejas on some clean ass lowriders.

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

this is all for tonight - will post more tomorrow.

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

http://i28.tinypic.com/2w3b8zn.jpg[/IMG


----------



## Latin Thug




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

from my wedding in Barcelona - Spain.

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

these are some pics for a brochure I shot for an album company.

- tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

random shots and again i apologize if i have already posted these before at some point in time.

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## Nasty

Tony i love you out door night shots. the lighting blows me away!!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

I believe this was the last lowrider i shot, from houston tejas.

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

a COOL cigarette ad for some Urban Magazine.

tony valadez


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 10 2008, 05:53 PM~10840959
> *I believe this was the last lowrider i shot, from houston tejas.
> 
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



She looks familiar :biggrin: 

AMAZING WORK AS ALWAYS TONY!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

a COOL cigarette ad for some Urban Magazine.

tony valadez


----------



## mxcn_roc

There's so much amazing talent out. So let's keep this thread alive. Here is one of my latest shots from a recent session. 










For the guys that know, let's try to share the EXIF info with each shot. For example, for the shot above, here are my settings:
1/250s at f/11
ISO 200
16mm


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

a COOL cigarette ad for some Urban Magazine.

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

another from barcelona


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

fair enough, not going to remember each and everyone of them but i'll pitch in. this was shot at ISO 500 with a 24-70 canon lens on the 5D - three lights (four if you want to include the headlights) at 1/8th of a second.


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Few from my homies wedding this past weekend:


















LA DAVE


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 10 2008, 07:04 PM~10841040
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam'n!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU ARE THE SHIZNIT HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 
By far one of the best !!


----------



## mxcn_roc

Just a reminder.  



> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 10 2008, 05:58 PM~10841001
> *There's so much amazing talent out. So let's keep this thread alive.  Here is one of my latest shots from a recent session.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the guys that know, let's try to share the EXIF info with each shot.  For example, for the shot above, here are my settings:
> 1/250s at f/11
> ISO 200
> 16mm
> *


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

thanks for the kind words and here are a few more.... just random wedding images..
tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

just a few more for tonight my friends.... sorry they are all wedding related.

- tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

sorry about taking over the forum today - just gonna get these images that follow the day of this couples wedding out of the way and I'll get off for more lowriding images, i promise.

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

TONY UR PICS ARE AWESOME I SHOT A WEDDING FOR MY NIECE THIS WEEKEND GOT SOME GOOD PICS BUT SOME OF THEM I WAS DISAPPOINTED WITH BUT PRACTICE MAKES PERFECT


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

that is all it comes down to , making mistakes and going back and figuring out what you did wrong and so not to do it again.

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

coming to the end of the line on this wedding for you guys, hope you have enjoyed the images thus far.

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

and there you have it - a small glimpse of a wedding day coverage. again my apologies for the wedding images, hope you enjoyed.

tony valadez


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 10 2008, 11:59 PM~10844037
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ring flash for these pics?? :dunno:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Definitely not as good as Tony's :biggrin: but here are some pics from my 1st wedding this past weekend:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Tha Rides


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

senor nasty - no those were not taken with a ring flash. my canon speedlight 580 is what i used for those images. the image below on the other hand was with the ringflash.

thanks
tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

i know there are a lot of big ballas on this site or you know someone that drops cash like it ain't nothing. do me a favor and buy this car and i'll fly to you to shoot it.

tony valadez


http://jalopnik.com/395588/bmw-gina-light-...revealed-creepy


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 11 2008, 05:51 PM~10849267
> *senor nasty - no those were not taken with a ring flash. my canon speedlight 580 is what i used for those images. the image below on the other hand was with the ringflash.
> 
> thanks
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ah!!! thanks yea i wasnt to sure. the light seemed like it was some what level with the lens maybe its just my bad eyes. either way your lighting is one of the best ive seen. its always so perfect and on the money.

major props!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

thanks - i've been playing with every kind of light from flashes to video lights and have gotten a pretty good idea as to how to control it. at least for what i need to do. here are a few done with my video light(s).

NO FLASH INVOLVED IN THE FOLLOWING IMAGES

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

STILL NO FLASH INVOLVED IN THESE FOLLOWING IMAGES EITHER. ALL WITH THE VIDEO LIGHT(S).

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

STILL NO FLASH ON THESE IMAGES - ALL DONE WITH THE VIDEO LIGHT(S).

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

LAST ONES FOR NOW ALSO ALL DONE WITH THE VIDEO LIGHT(S) - NO FLASH INVOLVED IN THE FOLLOWING IMAGES.

tony valadez


----------



## Latin Thug

Damn great shots tony.....its always a pleasure to see your shots! I can catch myself looking at them for a long time


----------



## RAGTOPROY




----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jun 12 2008, 04:07 PM~10856383
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a nice shot! I got some good pics you posted. I been ask to do a few small weddings but i dont think i am ready hno:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Thanks homie, thats the same way I felt after lookin' at Tony's lol! :biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

thanks for the great comments - i'll post a few from another to give you guys an idea as to how the day unfolds.

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

some more same wedding.

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## El Volo

Great work Tony... I've always been a fan of your work.


-V-


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

thanks -V-


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## boricua619`

:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## boricua619`

:thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

thanks for the thumbs up boricua619 -

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

that is all from this wedding, and thanks for all the kind words.

tony valadez


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Mr. 412

Jus trying my best ....


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jun 17 2008, 06:48 AM~10886988
> *Jus trying my best ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 17 2008, 09:52 AM~10887003
> *Looking good
> *


Thanks! As it always does, that means a lot!


----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsup:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Tha Homie LA Dave:








City Hall (U.City-STL)


----------



## NIMSTER64

looking to buy canon lenses


----------



## Nasty

Miss Jenaveve Reppin Barriogirls.com


----------



## Nasty

dont know if i posted this up already or not


----------



## stillchippin

I just my Nikon D40 and love it. Takes great pics. Took this at a race two weekends ago. Was in the middle of the grand stands and the car was goin about 150mph


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jun 17 2008, 03:46 PM~10890643
> *I just my Nikon D40 and love it. Takes great pics. Took this at a race two weekends ago. Was in the middle of the grand stands and the car was goin about 150mph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man homeboy looks cramed up in there


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*Miss Mexican Sweetheart 








*


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Playtime!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jun 17 2008, 07:48 AM~10886988
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where is this?


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

here are some from a sweet 16 I shot this past Friday.

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

a couple more.

tony valadez


----------



## BRAVO

Great pics Tony, much talent


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 17 2008, 07:47 PM~10891113
> *Where is this?
> *


A little after midnight in JAMAICA .... 
It was so dark that without the moon you couldn't see in front of you for nothing. 
No flash just letting the tripod hold it steady ( which it didn't do too well :biggrin: ) but just let the 
aperture do it's thing.


----------



## Mr. 412




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RedDog




----------



## RAGTOPROY

Everybody is lookin good!


----------



## stillchippin

*hey tony i take my camera to alot of races and want a little longer distince. i got a 70-300mm lens now. What would you recomend? got a nikon D40*


----------



## stillchippin

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jun 17 2008, 09:52 PM~10892422
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love the beer pic :biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

stillchippin - Not quite sure on the nikon lenses but if you are needing more distance you may want to try a fixed 300mm lens or higher being that it will be faster focusing that the zoom lens. if i am not mistaken i think truuca is a papparazzi and shoots with those type of lenses all the time. he may be of better assistance on this one than i. love the vieja on the moto, great curves.


try www.dpreview.com



thanks
tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

from an engagement session last week.


tony valadez


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 18 2008, 02:31 PM~10899186
> *from an engagement session last week.
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Tony, 

Great stuff, but can you go a little about your set up? Looking at pictures is fun, but actually learning what was done to create a great image, even funner.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

fair enough - the attached image was shot with a canon 5D at ISO 400 f-stop 6.3 at 1/85th of a second. i was in the most uncomfortable position imaginable laying down in the corner with a photogenic head directly under my chin with a 30 grid on it pointing towards and hitting her legs with another photogenic head on a stand next to my head pointing down onto her also with a 30 grid on it and both of them powered with quantum 2x2 turbo batteries, one for each head, triggered by pocket wizards. oh yeah - with a 24mm lens


tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

now this mother mother was a beyotch to light up. shooting against stainless steel is not joke.
this was again shot with the canon 5D with a 50mm lens, at 1/100th of a second, f-stop 13 and ISO 125. four (4) pro foto lights and all with 20 grids on them, two pointing at her legs from both ends and the other two hitting her face again from both ends. and i had a fan with a lite breeze shooting up her dress. just for the record i hate shooting in studio with a passion and will not do it unless paid very well.

thanks
tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

OK - last one for tonight. I borrowed a friend's Nikon for this shot and was quite impressed with the colors right out of the camera. This image was shot with the Nikon D300 at ISO 200, f-stop 14 with a 28mm nikon lens, at 125th of a second. i used three (3) pro foto lights, one on each side of her with vertical strip soft boxes, and a 22 inch beauty dish with a sock over it to diffuse it a bit directly over her head. hope that info helps out some of you. too much to type for each image so i won't be posting as much.

thanks
tony valadez


----------



## Twotonz

great pics everyone....Tony love them outdoor shots...great lighting. How long have you been doing photography Tony?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Tony V straight shut this topic down. Alot of nice shots but TV took it to a whole nother level!!


----------



## Foto Mike

Some of my latest stuff.Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

thanks for the kind words, i've been shooting for about 11 years now, started shooting cars around the neighborhood then Orlando Coca from Orlies' Magazine gave this little Tejano a break. shortly after that i gave lowrider magazine a crack and they turned me down. so i focused on other publications, so i ended up shooting for Orlie's, Vajito, and few things for Street Low, Street Customs, and Low Times. It was not till then that Lowrider asked me to shoot for them. Shot for them for awhile right at the beginning of the whole boycott and then Lonnie was let go and Elliot quit a week later. They both became real good friends and so I moved on to shooting for BLVD.

thanks
tony valadez


----------



## Nasty

Tony Owns this topic!!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

from this past weekend. shot with the canon 5D with my 24-70mm lens. ISO 640, was at 1/60th of a second, f-stop 2.8. this was shot at the end of their first dance and i lit the front of them with my speedlight 580 on manual at its lowest power and i had my studiomax light by the band's speaker to light them up from behind them for that cross lighting. it also was at it's lowest power, juiced by a quantum battery and a 20 grid on it, triggered by a pocket wizard. i love what i do but this is killing me with all of this typing. again hope this helps out.

thanks
tony valadez


----------



## Nasty

Tony are you using the orignal pocket wizards or the pocket wizard ll's ?

Picking up some of them are next on my to buy list..

from what you said so far it seems like you use a lot of grids.

its starting to make sense to me being how your photos all seem to light up only the subject with the back grounds un-blown out by light.

very nice!!


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 19 2008, 07:47 AM~10903996
> *Tony V straight shut this topic down. Alot of nice shots but TV took it to a whole nother level!!
> *


:biggrin: x2


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

yes - i use grids when needed. i am using the original pocket wizards.
attached image is the same set up as the above just at the beginning of
the dance.

thanks
tony valadez


----------



## Rod Stewart

neighbor at work does some child photography. looks like she's got a good eye for it...

Kimberlee West Photography


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

shooting kids is very profitable - $1,500 a session minimum.

tony valadez


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

edit


----------



## NIMSTER64

just an honest question do any of you use photo shop or any kind of photo enhasment? just wondering cus my wife is getting into photagraphy and i want her to be good at it and if I can help her in any way that would be greatful.everyone is good at what they do.Howard has been an inperation to us


----------



## 72 kutty

A pic from yesterday at a party I shot....Vineyard iin Livermore..


----------



## Stickz




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

nimster64 -
i can not speak for the other people posting on here but i for one use very little photoshop. i have come used to shooting with lights, which is what makes a huge difference in your image. below is a shot straight out of the camera with absolutely NO touching up whatsoever and then an after image with the minimal touching up that i do. hope that clears up some questions for you.

thanks
tony valadez


----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Jun 23 2008, 08:06 PM~10936386
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## CARROT

[/quote]


Nice shot. I hope I can capture those moments the way you do Tony. I've got a long way to go. GREAT WORK. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

>


Nice shot. I hope I can capture those moments the way you do Tony. I've got a long way to go. GREAT WORK. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
He is bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

just scored a nikon f4s!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jun 25 2008, 04:40 PM~10949550
> *just scored a nikon f4s!!!!!!!
> *



Ahhhhh Shit! Double-V got a camera; no one's safe now! :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD




----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*Miss Melissa*


----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy

*Took this picture some months back.....*


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jun 17 2008, 02:48 PM~10886988
> *Jus trying my best ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I like that one alot, fresh colors.
:thumbsup: 

My series documenting a place where they restore classic steamengine powered trains.


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jun 28 2008, 08:07 AM~10968660
> *I like that one alot, fresh colors.
> :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks, that was shot in Jamaica ... 
Tried to go for the angle of what two individuals actually see in that situation.


----------



## BLVD

Let me know what you guys think, good & bad...


----------



## BLVD




----------



## BLVD




----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsup:




*except LRM :thumbsdown:



:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

yes it does clear it up for me.thank you for the reply.I love your work  


> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 23 2008, 09:47 AM~10930855
> *nimster64 -
> i can not speak for the other people posting on here but i for one use very little photoshop. i have come used to shooting with lights, which is what makes a huge difference in your image. below is a shot straight out of the camera with absolutely NO touching up whatsoever and then an after image with the minimal touching up that i do. hope that clears up some questions for you.
> 
> thanks
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jun 29 2008, 07:45 PM~10977086
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

nice chi-chis on that chic blvd, looks like martha?? here are some recent ones from a wedding a couple of weeks ago. 

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jul 2 2008, 09:24 AM~10996658
> *nice chi-chis on that chic blvd, looks like martha?? here are some recent ones from a wedding a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> tony valadez
> 
> *



Beautiful Shots Bro. Oh And No, That's Tomasa :biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Tomasa - never met her but she is blessed that is fo sho!!!

t


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## mr.fisheye

NICE SHOTS TONY!!!!!... very artistic...!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## mr.fisheye

Here are just a few of some work i have done!!


FILM WORK...FILM-KODA -CHROME , CAMERA- NIKON N-80


----------



## mr.fisheye

DIGITAL WORK..CAMERA -NIKON D-80, MULTIPLE LENSES


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

puro flickas carnal!!!!!!


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 2 2008, 10:43 AM~10997287
> *puro flickas carnal!!!!!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE!!


----------



## Ecalderon

Nice job ....great colors.Keep up the great skills homie.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

just got a og Nikon f4s!!!!!! :biggrin: for free!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 2 2008, 10:49 AM~10997343
> *THANKS HOMIE!!
> *


just started back shooting myself!!!!!! got a canon d40 and 3 lenses for 400.00!!!!!!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

mr. fisheye -
nice shots, great colors, and those chics are sweet eye kandy as well.

tony valadez


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 2 2008, 11:19 AM~10997600
> *just started back shooting myself!!!!!!  got a canon d40 and 3 lenses for 400.00!!!!!!
> *



fuck yeah them d40s aint bad homie....to be honest its all about the lense you use to me....invest in good lenses and you will be straight....and dont be scared to do crazy angles and weird poses....youll be surprised how when lookin at a pose in person looks wack...but on camera its a classic....GOOD LUCK...post up some of your stuff man!! would love to see your shots!!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 2 2008, 09:37 AM~10997215
> *Here are just a few of some work i have done!!
> FILM WORK...FILM-KODA -CHROME , CAMERA- NIKON N-80
> 
> *


Nothing (yet) beats film! I still shoot on film from time to time. 95-percent of the photos I've taken have been on film. I just don't think digital has the feel that film does. Just my personal opinion...

Anyways, awesome flicks Mr. Fisheye!  



-V-


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jul 2 2008, 12:03 PM~10997894
> *mr. fisheye -
> nice shots, great colors, and those chics are sweet eye kandy as well.
> 
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thanks homie!! same chick to be honest, she just changes it up for everyphoto shoot

she is my offical model, she works with me and only me lol....we do car,bike shoots all the time.....

but thanks man....ur flicks are top notch bro!!!!!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

the groom said he wanted a silouhette of him and his groomsmen instead of the typical shot.

t


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jul 2 2008, 12:41 PM~10998137
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



CHI CHI'S CHRIST!!!!!!!!!! LOL


dam tony love the work homie!!! no typical, and thats what sets you apart


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

i'm waiting to get booked for a wedding where lowriders are involved.

t


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jul 2 2008, 01:09 PM~10998305
> *i'm waiting to get booked for a wedding where lowriders are involved.
> 
> t
> *


 fuck yeah, i got one coming up...in august, ill post up when im done with it!!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

vicente fernandez - y volver, volver, VOLVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

t


----------



## mr.fisheye

"Y volver volver,volver a tus brazos otra vez, llegaré hasta donde estés
yo se perder,yo se perder, quiero volver, volver, volver."

MAN MAKES ME WANNA DRINK A BEER!!! vicente is actually coming to New Mexico this month , im going to check him out!!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

F I N


----------



## Ecalderon

Great work tony .....all the pixs are beautiful.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 2 2008, 12:04 PM~10997898
> *fuck yeah them d40s aint bad homie....to be honest its all about the lense you use to me....invest in good lenses and you will be straight....and dont be scared to do crazy angles and weird poses....youll be surprised how when lookin at a pose in person looks wack...but on camera its a classic....GOOD LUCK...post up some of your stuff man!! would love to see your shots!!
> *


will do!!!!!!!! I'm getting it this weekend!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Jul 4 2008, 11:49 PM~11016020
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin: nice flickas!!!!!!!


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

:thumbsup:


----------



## devious syn

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Jul 8 2008, 01:24 PM~11038366
> *:thumbsup:
> *


got your email the other day, keep up the good work...


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Regal King+Jul 5 2008, 05:33 PM~11018916-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Regal King_@Jul 5 2008, 05:38 PM~11018941
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good Eddie. keep it up bro


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

Well i'll be back when I get the chance....

I got to go do a photo shoot right now....


Don't be a stanger hit me up...!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Jul 8 2008, 05:50 PM~11040823
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BIG RICH GOT REMARRIED????????????


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

I just took these today...!


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## frameoffz

:thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 8 2008, 02:34 PM~11039434
> *Looking good Eddie. keep it up bro
> *


Thank You Bro :cheesy:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Jul 8 2008, 10:18 PM~11043422
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Awsome pixs ...what cam and lence you used for this pixs.I got a nikon d300 and would love to get a nice lence to take some pixs like these....


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Nasty

Damn Martin got all the fine females :cheesy:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*BLVD KINGS & NOVELLA NICOLE MAKE A GOOD COMBINATION*


----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Jul 9 2008, 12:33 PM~11047257
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLVD KINGS & NOVELLA NICOLE MAKE A GOOD COMBINATION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Jul 9 2008, 12:33 PM~11047257
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLVD KINGS & NOVELLA NICOLE MAKE A GOOD COMBINATION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats a dope location!!! nice pix :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Jul 9 2008, 09:09 AM~11045483
> *Awsome pixs ...what cam  and lence you used for this pixs.I got a nikon d300 and would love to get a nice lence to take some pixs like these....
> *


Thanks...! I used a few

Sony F828
Sony a100 - Lens 18-70 and 28-300

I did have

Sony F717 - Broke
Canon EOS 40D - Stolen - Lens 28-85
Canon EOS 30D - Stolen - Lens 28-85
Canon EOS 20D - Stolen - Lens 28-85
Canon Rebel xti - Sold it too slow for me

and a few others

Hit don't leave your shit laying around... lol

I love the Canon EOS 20D

My next camera will be the Canon EOS 5D or the 1D


In this picture I used the Sony F828 with the flash on

I have had much cance to play with the Nikons just played with the Nikon D60
great camera..!


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 9 2008, 11:03 AM~11046405
> *Damn Martin got all the fine females  :cheesy:
> *



They keep coming and coming back lol...

WERD..!


----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Jul 9 2008, 05:45 PM~11049893
> *They keep coming and coming back lol...
> 
> WERD..!
> *


its the hair bro :biggrin: 

how have you been homie???


----------



## Dualhex02

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Jul 9 2008, 06:44 PM~11049880
> *Thanks...!  I used a few
> 
> Sony F828
> Sony a100 - Lens 18-70 and 28-300
> 
> I did have
> 
> Sony F717 - Broke
> Canon EOS 40D - Stolen - Lens 28-85
> Canon EOS 30D - Stolen - Lens 28-85
> Canon EOS 20D - Stolen - Lens 28-85
> Canon Rebel xti - Sold it too slow for me
> 
> and a few others
> 
> Hit don't leave your shit laying around... lol
> 
> I love the Canon EOS 20D
> 
> My next camera will be the Canon EOS 5D or the 1D
> In this picture I used the Sony F828 with the flash on
> 
> I have had much cance to play with the Nikons just played with the Nikon D60
> great camera..!
> *


Thats weird....I felt I couldnt do good pics with the F828 in light controlled settings....haveing a fixed long lens barrel, it wasnt the greatest in the dark either. Outside in the sun I love the colors of the pics. I think the 4-color CCD makes a difference....but I "upgraded" from the straight digital F828 to the XTi. I was looking into the new XSi, however they changed to SD cards and a different battery pack and I wanted to have some compatability between XTi and XSi. I mainly use my XSi at the club for the nightlife photos and the F828 at outdoor carshows.


----------



## Nasty

A few Pics from woodland


----------



## nobueno

Majestics at GoodTimes CC Highland Park show.


----------



## Stickz

My Flickr page

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Jul 9 2008, 05:44 PM~11049880
> *Thanks...!  I used a few
> 
> Sony F828
> Sony a100 - Lens 18-70 and 28-300
> 
> I did have
> 
> Sony F717 - Broke
> Canon EOS 40D - Stolen - Lens 28-85
> Canon EOS 30D - Stolen - Lens 28-85
> Canon EOS 20D - Stolen - Lens 28-85
> Canon Rebel xti - Sold it too slow for me
> 
> and a few others
> 
> Hit don't leave your shit laying around... lol
> 
> I love the Canon EOS 20D
> 
> My next camera will be the Canon EOS 5D or the 1D
> In this picture I used the Sony F828 with the flash on
> 
> I have had much cance to play with the Nikons just played with the Nikon D60
> great camera..!
> *


i am debating on selling my 30D YOU INTERESTED?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

just got a nikon d70!!!!!!!!!! with 3 lenses


----------



## CARROT

> Nothing (yet) beats film! I still shoot on film from time to time. 95-percent of the photos I've taken have been on film. I just don't think digital has the feel that film does. Just my personal opinion...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same way.
> :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye

i shoot with both (film & digital)...film definetly gives pictures warmth and almost a grainy feel which is great...
but i also love digital...i work for rob vanderslice , so i always gotta do close ups of patterns so digital gives me clean, crisp, great, color on those kinda car shoots

but equally love them both :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

SOME OF MY FILM WORK
CAMERA NIKON N80, KODA-CHROME FILM


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## mr.fisheye

MY SON GETTING A TACKLE IN THE BACKFIELD!! ONE OF MY FAV'S :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

just a few of my favorites. might have been posted already


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Jul 9 2008, 05:44 PM~11049880
> *Thanks...!  I used a few
> 
> Sony F828
> Sony a100 - Lens 18-70 and 28-300
> 
> I did have
> 
> Sony F717 - Broke
> Canon EOS 40D - Stolen - Lens 28-85
> Canon EOS 30D - Stolen - Lens 28-85
> Canon EOS 20D - Stolen - Lens 28-85
> Canon Rebel xti - Sold it too slow for me
> 
> and a few others
> 
> Hit don't leave your shit laying around... lol
> 
> I love the Canon EOS 20D
> 
> My next camera will be the Canon EOS 5D or the 1D
> In this picture I used the Sony F828 with the flash on
> 
> I have had much cance to play with the Nikons just played with the Nikon D60
> great camera..!
> *




A fuji sd6000


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I love my Nikon!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 14 2008, 08:36 PM~11088969
> *I love my Nikon!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Post Some Pictures!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 14 2008, 08:39 PM~11089010
> *Post Some Pictures!!!!!!!
> *


gonna take flicks this weekend at the shop!!!!!! black and white and color!!!!!!!!


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jul 14 2008, 08:44 PM~11089062
> *gonna take flicks this weekend at the shop!!!!!!  black and white and color!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 14 2008, 09:05 PM~11089321
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## BLVD




----------



## yugamu

Hi everyone. I'm new to the boards and photography is a hobby. I've been shooting in Albuquerque for only a couple of years. Here's a couple of my most recent pics. I hope to see you guys around and shoot some lowriders soon.


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 14 2008, 09:21 PM~11089565
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *



What Up My Homie! How Have you Been?


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 14 2008, 09:39 PM~11089815
> *What Up My Homie! How Have you Been?
> *



:biggrin: Same ol same ol homie... Back on the grind trying to get my lac done :rant:... I dusted off an old 2dollar camera and took some pics from the La Familia show here in Burque... Check it out.. lemme know what you think..


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 14 2008, 09:47 PM~11089945
> *:biggrin: Same ol same ol homie... Back on the grind trying to get my lac done :rant:... I dusted off an old 2dollar camera and took some pics from the La Familia show here in Burque... Check it out.. lemme know what you think..
> *



Beautiful Pics Homie! Looks Like I Missed Out On A Firme Show...


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 14 2008, 10:57 PM~11090113
> *Beautiful Pics Homie! Looks Like I Missed Out On A Firme Show...
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by yugamu_@Jul 14 2008, 08:38 PM~11089808
> *Hi everyone.  I'm new to the boards and photography is a hobby.  I've been shooting in Albuquerque for only a couple of years.  Here's a couple of my most recent pics.  I hope to see you guys around and shoot some lowriders soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

nice


----------



## mr.fisheye

PHOTOS FROM THIS WEEKEND'S SHOW IN ALBUQUERQUE
FISHEYE SERVIN THESE FOOLS AGAIN!!!


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## Mr lowrider305

ok what up everyone I just want to start of my saying mad propz to everyone for doing there thing.....Im trying to step my game up I realy like takeing pics but im useing a Kodak EasyShare CX7300...ya I know that shit old but it was a gift from my mom 2 years ago or so maybe more anywayz here's some of my work.....whatz a good cam to start off with thatz under $500


----------



## Mr lowrider305

more pic's


----------



## Mr lowrider305




----------



## Mr lowrider305

ok I try my best to use the cam and work with what I got but this shit ant cutting it anymore....every time I mess around with the diffreant setup the pics never come out how I want tham to


----------



## Mr lowrider305

more pic's


----------



## Stickz




----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 16 2008, 08:51 PM~11107815
> *ok I try my best to use the cam and work with what I got but this shit ant cutting it anymore....every time I mess around with the diffreant setup the pics never come out how I want tham to
> *



What kinda cam you have ? what lense you using ? there is alot of great good people in here who could give you some real good pointers .....


----------



## SouthsideLife

*A few I took at a Pink Mink Mafia photo shoot in San Antonio........*














































*...and these are a few pics done by the actual photographer at the shoot, Michael Shane. Very nice work I think! *


----------



## Ecalderon

Great pixs.....


----------



## Switchblade




----------



## SouthsideLife

These pics I shot with my Blackberry Pearl.... :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jul 16 2008, 08:55 PM~11108478
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Jul 16 2008, 07:27 PM~11107589
> *ok what up everyone I just want to start of my saying mad propz to everyone for doing there thing.....Im trying to step my game up I realy like takeing pics but im useing a Kodak EasyShare CX7300...ya I know that shit old but it was a gift from my mom 2 years ago or so maybe more anywayz here's some of my work.....whatz a good cam to start off with thatz under $500
> *


Hey what's up man? There are quite a few great professional photographers who post up their work here and I'm sure they could all give you some good advice in one way or another. 

For me, personally, I don't think you need the most expensive camera and all the fancy lenses to get great pics. Sure, they could help... But I think the best thing to do is learn _your_ camera... learn how to work it and get sick with it. Take your time, practice and don't be afraid to try different things... Once you get familiar and more comfortable with your camera, start getting more creative and more artistic with the photos you take.  


-V-


----------



## Evil_Artist64

good photography is something we all take for granted.. i mean theres a major difference between the photos that are in our albums at home.. and the ARTISTIC EYE these VATOS bring to it....

major props to all, and thanks for bringing it in to the CHICANO relm of LOWRIDING, giving it that touch of class only a skilled artist can give it!!!!!!


----------



## Chulow

I just found this topic, and must I say, the best topic layitlow, of course, besides the PURAS NALGAS TOPIC :biggrin: 

Here are a few of my shots, shot with a NIKON dslr, let me know what yall think, And share comments. Its good to see good photographers in here also.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Evil_Artist64_@Jul 18 2008, 01:10 PM~11122108
> *good photography is something we all take for granted.. i mean theres a major difference between the photos that are in our albums at home.. and the ARTISTIC EYE these VATOS bring to it....
> 
> major props to all, and thanks for bringing it in to the CHICANO relm of LOWRIDING, giving it that touch of class only a skilled artist  can give it!!!!!!
> *


:thumbsup: Good words, man...

I think each of these photographers in here have their own style and that's what makes them unique. Either way, as you said, they are exposing this lowriding lifestyle with class.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 18 2008, 01:14 PM~11122144
> *I just found this topic, and must I say, the best topic layitlow, of course, besides the PURAS NALGAS TOPIC  :biggrin:
> 
> Here are a few of my shots, shot with a NIKON dslr, let me know what yall think, And share comments. Its good to see good photographers in here also.
> 
> *



:0 :thumbsup: Yeah man, you definitely got a good eye for the photography... Great work. Your work has great angles and clarity... and the color really stands out!


----------



## Chulow

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 18 2008, 02:19 PM~11122180
> *:0  :thumbsup: Yeah man, you definitely got a good eye for the photography... Great work.  Your work has great angles and clarity... and the color really stands out!
> *


Thanks Volo, glad to hear that from one of the many photographers i look up to.... Thanks and love your work too


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Chulow_@Jul 18 2008, 03:14 PM~11122144
> *I just found this topic, and must I say, the best topic layitlow, of course, besides the PURAS NALGAS TOPIC  :biggrin:
> 
> Here are a few of my shots, shot with a NIKON dslr, let me know what yall think, And share comments. Its good to see good photographers in here also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 72 kutty




----------



## 72 kutty




----------



## 72 kutty




----------



## 72 kutty

Just a few that I could dig up...


----------



## 72 kutty

Some pics with some editing


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 18 2008, 03:54 PM~11123267
> *Just a few that I could dig up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Ooooh, I like this shot!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 18 2008, 05:19 PM~11123450
> *:0  :0  :0  Ooooh, I like this shot!
> *


Yeah I like that pic too....think I might make a poster for the studio of it!


----------



## El Volo




----------



## Switchblade

That might be one of the sickest lowrider shots i've ever seen. The perspective and use of the area is perfect!


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 19 2008, 07:00 AM~11126624
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 19 2008, 09:00 AM~11126624
> *
> 
> 
> *





Beautiful bro, Beautiful...

You going to be in Vegas Homie?


----------



## Freddy78

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 19 2008, 08:00 AM~11126624
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 this picture is sick!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 19 2008, 08:00 AM~11126624
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 19 2008, 08:00 AM~11126624
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dustin, you are the master! Lower Grand is a sick location! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Ecalderon

Here is one shot out in chitown ....Mr fisheye ,where you at ....Thanks for the tips bro .Ill be having the weddings pixs up soon .


----------



## Evil_Artist64

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 19 2008, 09:00 AM~11126624
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ive seen VOLO's work all over the place! MUCH RESPECT...


----------



## El Volo

Thanks guys for the compliments... I really appreciate that. I'd like to post up more pics from that shoot, but I kinda have to keep them on the down-low until they're published (still waiting for the editor to drop it into an upcoming issue). :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Whats up gente! My name is Big Mando from Yuma, Arizona. Ive been hittin shows for years and started taking photos for over a year now. Here are a few of mine. Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 21 2008, 09:29 AM~11139109
> *Whats up gente! My name is Big Mando from Yuma, Arizona. Ive been hittin shows for years and started taking photos for over a year now. Here are a few of mine. Hope you enjoy them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good shots Big Mando! I especially liked the one with the Impala and the crowd around it... Great scene.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 19 2008, 08:37 PM~11129830
> *You going to be in Vegas Homie?
> *


Oh yeah, you best believe it! Every year! :biggrin: 

You going too?


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 20 2008, 06:25 PM~11134860
> *Dustin, you are the master! Lower Grand is a sick location!
> *


Hey what's up Jae!? :biggrin: 

Thanks amigo for the kind words... I'm trying, but I'm definitely no "master". Hey man, I saw your layout in the last LRM... Bad-ass photo shoot man... You've got a good eye for capturing the right angles. You do some awesome photography.  



> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 11 2008, 10:03 AM~11064224
> *Majestics at GoodTimes CC Highland Park show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## EL SOCIO

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Jul 21 2008, 09:09 AM~11138474
> *Here is one shot out in chitown ....Mr fisheye ,where you at ....Thanks for the tips bro .Ill be having the weddings pixs up soon .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Galaxie is looking good  did you add some more pinstriping?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 21 2008, 11:12 AM~11139438
> *Good shots Big Mando!  I especially liked the one with the Impala and the crowd around it... Great scene.
> *



Thanks Volo! I appreciate the feedback. :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

A few more! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 21 2008, 11:18 AM~11139480
> *Hey what's up Jae!?  :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks amigo for the kind words... I'm trying, but I'm definitely no "master".  Hey man, I saw your layout in the last LRM... Bad-ass photo shoot man... You've got a good eye for capturing the right angles.  You do some awesome photography.
> *


You're too modest Dustin! :biggrin: Thanks very much! I have some more in the pipeline at LRM. I still have alot to learn! Jae


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 19 2008, 08:00 AM~11126624
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


there are some insane shots in this thread. keep up the good work, fellas


----------



## VGP




----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jul 21 2008, 11:45 AM~11139715
> *Galaxie is looking good   did you add some more pinstriping?
> *


Word up bro ...been a minute .Hope all you doing good out in the killa kali .Yeah i added alot of stuf to the galaxie ,put in about 6k on it and its about 98%clean as hell ......Just got it out but ill be posting more pixs soon .Tell tory to holla at me ,i left him a couple of messages about a month ago but that brother always busy at work ....anywho ,stay up homie !!


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 19 2008, 10:00 AM~11126624
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 18 2008, 06:55 PM~11123276
> *Some pics with some editing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jul 21 2008, 04:55 PM~11142313
> *:thumbsup:
> *



Thanks!


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 21 2008, 01:14 PM~11140003
> *A few more! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good homie!


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Some STL flicks from yesterday


----------



## RAGTOPROY

STL Juice Crew :biggrin: 








"King Coupe"


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Big "I" in the house
















The Homie Paylor's Wood


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Clean Cutty on dubs
































I'm done :biggrin:


----------



## -ImpalaMike-

a few random's


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@Jul 21 2008, 09:06 PM~11144605
> *a few random's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jul 21 2008, 05:12 PM~11142451
> *Lookin good homie!
> *


Thanks homie! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jul 21 2008, 05:14 PM~11142467
> *Some STL flicks from yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the editing! clean pics


----------



## MR.LAC

Here are some of the flick _ I shoot._


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 19 2008, 08:00 AM~11126624
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0  :cheesy: Damn... This one is badass! :thumbsup:



(new wallpaper for my blackberry :biggrin: )


----------



## 73 Riviera




----------



## EL SOCIO

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Jul 21 2008, 01:58 PM~11140901
> *Word up bro ...been a minute .Hope all you doing good out in the killa kali .Yeah i added alot of stuf to the galaxie ,put in about 6k on it and its about 98%clean as hell ......Just got it out but ill be posting more pixs soon .Tell tory to holla at me ,i left him a couple of messages about a month ago but that brother always busy at work ....anywho ,stay up homie !!
> *


Yeah that fool is always hard to get a hold of. The only thing your car is missing is a Socios Chicago plaque


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 22 2008, 08:35 PM~11155191
> *:0    :cheesy: Damn... This one is badass! :thumbsup:
> (new wallpaper for my blackberry  :biggrin:  )
> *


 Thanks man!


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 21 2008, 12:14 PM~11139456
> *Oh yeah, you best believe it!  Every year!  :biggrin:
> 
> You going too?
> *



You Know It!  

Maybe we can shoot something together?

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@Jul 21 2008, 08:06 PM~11144605
> *a few random's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 21 2008, 10:56 PM~11146053
> *Here are some of the flick  I shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by 73 Riviera_@Jul 22 2008, 08:54 PM~11155355
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean! 

Good stuff, as always Johnny! :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jul 22 2008, 11:01 PM~11155939
> *Yeah that fool is always hard to get a hold of. The only thing your car is missing is a Socios Chicago plaque
> *



You know it ....i get so many complments its crazy ,Im going to redo the paint job next summer....Got to give mad props to tory for puting it down on the galaxie ....i just had to add some more love and have it complete .Ill be posting up more pixs before the summer flys


----------



## RAGTOPROY




----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jul 23 2008, 12:10 PM~11159917
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 23 2008, 10:12 AM~11158772
> *You Know It!
> 
> Maybe we can shoot something together?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Cool... Shoot me an e-mail and let me know when you're arriving in LV and when you're leaving.  

[email protected]


----------



## EL MOOSE




----------



## MR.LAC

Some flicks, I shoot!


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 23 2008, 03:18 PM~11160631
> *Cool... Shoot me an e-mail and let me know when you're arriving in LV and when you're leaving.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@Jul 21 2008, 11:06 PM~11144605
> *a few random's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Very nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthsideLife




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 23 2008, 11:35 PM~11165479
> *Some flicks, I shoot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Jul 23 2008, 10:41 PM~11165513
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jul 24 2008, 06:23 AM~11166602
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ESCHOELAID




----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Jul 24 2008, 09:52 AM~11168114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 24 2008, 11:35 AM~11167493
> *
> *


----------



## El Volo




----------



## El Volo

:uh:


----------



## El Volo

:angry:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Volo you going to SD for the X-man event on the Aug 16th????


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Jul 17 2008, 09:31 AM~11110074
> *What kinda cam you have ? what lense you using ? there is alot of great good people in here who could give you some real good pointers .....
> *


http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...l%3Den%26sa%3DN


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 18 2008, 05:10 PM~11122102
> *Hey what's up man?  There are quite a few great professional photographers who post up their work here and I'm sure they could all give you some good advice in one way or another.
> 
> For me, personally, I don't think you need the most expensive camera and all the fancy lenses to get great pics.  Sure, they could help... But I think the best thing to do is learn your camera... learn how to work it and get sick with it.  Take your time, practice and don't be afraid to try different things... Once you get familiar and more comfortable with your camera, start getting more creative and more artistic with the photos you take.
> -V-
> *


thankz


----------



## El Volo

:ugh: Old photo I took in 2000 or 2001...


----------



## Stickz

July 4th, 08


----------



## El Volo

Klique Caddy from Oxnard, hopping on the freeway...


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jul 25 2008, 06:21 AM~11176040
> *July 4th, 08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Damn! That mofo is _clean_!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 24 2008, 09:28 PM~11174289
> *Volo you going to SD for the X-man event on the Aug 16th????
> *


Damn, not sure yet Big Mando... I want to go, but there's a lot of other events going on that same weekend... You going?


----------



## El Volo

This was a shot I took back in '04 or '05... A good friend of mine owns this '59...


----------



## mxcn_roc

Great shots everyone. Keep it going. 

Here are two recent shots. Lately, I've been focusing on both cars and models and these are two results.


----------



## El Volo

:0 Damn, Carlos... Nice shots! Nice looking girls and bright colors...


----------



## El Volo

The Game & Cube...


----------



## El Volo

Another photo shot on film...


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 25 2008, 07:48 AM~11176208
> *Another photo shot on film...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Another solid shots El Volo. I've always liked your style.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 25 2008, 07:33 AM~11176104
> *Damn, not sure yet Big Mando... I want to go, but there's a lot of other events going on that same weekend... You going?
> *


Yes Sir! We cruising down there for the day. Gonna save the partying for the Indoor Show on the 31st!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 25 2008, 07:34 AM~11176116
> *This was a shot I took back in '04 or '05... A good friend of mine owns this '59...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Didnt this pic come out in LRM?


----------



## ESCHOELAID




----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 25 2008, 07:43 AM~11176531
> *Yes Sir! We cruising down there for the day. Gonna save the partying for the Indoor Show on the 31st!!! :biggrin:
> *


  Hmmm... Well, the other events taking place that weekend are on Sunday, so X-man's event is on Saturday, right? Maybe I will make it down! :cheesy: 

Yeah, the Indoor Show on the 31st should be a really good show! :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 25 2008, 07:44 AM~11176537
> *Didnt this pic come out in LRM?
> *


:cheesy: Yeah man... Good eye / memory! :biggrin:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 25 2008, 11:23 AM~11176879
> *:cheesy:  Yeah man... Good eye / memory!    :biggrin:
> *



I HEARD YOUR GOOD :0 :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Jul 25 2008, 08:26 AM~11176902
> *I HEARD YOUR GOOD :0  :biggrin:
> *



lol... No, just a rumor... But I'm trying!

What's up Big J!? How's it going in the big MIA?


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 25 2008, 11:42 AM~11177001
> *lol... No, just a rumor... But I'm trying!
> 
> What's up Big J!?  How's it going in the big MIA?
> *



GOOD, I WILL BE IN L.A. THURSDAY.. HIT ME UP YOU KNOW IM AT JOEL'S LOL


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Jul 25 2008, 08:45 AM~11177023
> *GOOD, I WILL BE IN L.A. THURSDAY.. HIT ME UP  YOU KNOW IM AT JOEL'S LOL
> *


 

I haven't seen Joel (or you) in a long time... I'll hit you up man!


----------



## PICAZZO

I LIKED THE FIRST TWO :0


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 25 2008, 07:00 AM~11176257
> *Another solid shots El Volo. I've always liked your style.
> *


Thanks man! You're work is awesome... 

...and thanks for starting this thread!  I've been hooked on it this last week! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

MAN, LOVIN THE WORK.....THERE IS SOME MAJOR TALENT IN HERE!!!!

HAD TO SHOW LOVE TO ALL MY FELLOW PHOTOGRAPHERS!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 25 2008, 09:18 AM~11176830
> * Hmmm... Well, the other events taking place that weekend are on Sunday, so X-man's event is on Saturday, right?  Maybe I will make it down!  :cheesy:
> 
> Yeah, the Indoor Show on the 31st should be a really good show!  :thumbsup:
> *


I gotta get out this arizona heat for a day. now i have a reason to. Hit me up if you do go.


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 25 2008, 01:05 PM~11178519
> *MAN, LOVIN THE WORK.....THERE IS SOME MAJOR TALENT IN HERE!!!!
> 
> HAD TO SHOW LOVE TO ALL MY FELLOW PHOTOGRAPHERS!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Here a few shots from "Chicano Park Day" Barrio Logan - San Diego, Cali


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Freddy78

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jul 21 2008, 01:05 PM~11140406
> *there are some insane shots in this thread. keep up the good work, fellas
> *



X2...Everyone has their own unique style of shooting flicks, thats what makes it good!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

:biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Have not posted in a bit and see that they relocated this topic as well. I promise you guys that I am going to put a shoot together soon involving a lowrider or two. In the meantime and between time, here are a few from a recent wedding.

thanks for your time.

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

SAME WEDDING


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

SAME WEDDING


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

SAME WEDDING


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

SAME WEDDING


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

SAME WEDDING









http://i37.tinypic.com/fx427l.jpg[/IMG
[img]http://i35.tinypic.com/156ra5e.jpg


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

SAME WEDDING


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

SAME WEDDING


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

SAME WEDDING


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

SAME WEDDING


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

SAME WEDDING


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

SAME WEDDING


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

SAME WEDDING


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

SAME WEDDING


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

SAME WEDDING . . . 
more tomorrow 

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

SAME WEDDING


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

SAME WEDDING


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

SAME WEDDING


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

SAME WEDDING


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

SAME WEDDING


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

SAME WEDDING


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

SAME WEDDING


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

SAME WEDDING


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

SAME WEDDING


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

LAST ONES FROM THIS SAME WEDDING.

thanks
tony valadez


----------



## PICAZZO

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 26 2008, 12:26 AM~11182722
> *Here a few shots from "Chicano Park Day" Barrio Logan - San Diego, Cali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 25 2008, 07:40 AM~11176163
> *Great shots everyone.  Keep it going.
> 
> Here are two recent shots.  Lately, I've been focusing on both cars and models and these are two results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




NICE PICS............STAY FOCUSED :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

i went to the 49ers training camp yesterday. here are some pics i took, nothing special


----------



## Stickz

July 4th-6th Los Angeles


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 28 2008, 10:35 AM~11196968
> *i went to the 49ers training camp yesterday. here are some pics i took, nothing special
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice, clear shots man...


----------



## SouthsideLife




----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 28 2008, 02:40 PM~11198652
> *Nice, clear shots man...
> *


Thanks Volo, I shot those with my 18-200mm. I wish i had a bigger lens though so i could have gotten better and more detailed close ups from the far field where they actually practiced at  

not sure why they had it set up like that :dunno:


----------



## BIGMIKE

here are some of my favorites from this year, i'm working with a sony H7, its not even an SLR but i try  :


----------



## Ecalderon

Great shots fellas.....


Chitown summer "lakefront"


----------



## BigMandoAZ

last year!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

last night when i was bored! lol


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> here are some of my favorites from this year, i'm working with a sony H7, its not even an SLR but i try  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice photo homie!!!! :biggrin: keep it up! :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 28 2008, 11:08 PM~11203744
> *last night when i was bored! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice night shots...

Is this your Mazda mini?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 29 2008, 07:06 AM~11204512
> *Nice night shots...
> 
> Is this your Mazda mini?
> *


yes sir. just a lil something i work on here and there! no hurry to finish. lol


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 29 2008, 09:46 AM~11205416
> *
> *


post more up fucker


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Me Myself and I


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 29 2008, 01:03 PM~11207210
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me Myself and I
> *


pretty cool self portrait


----------



## Switchblade




----------



## TuCamote

Wifey got me this camera as a present, was looking forward to a nikon, but hey...my question is, I am going to buy a new lense, I am looking for the best overall lense I can buy, not looking to spend 1000's of dollars bying different lenses, anyone can recommend an all arounf lense, thanks for the help.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 29 2008, 08:41 AM~11205389
> *yes sir. just a lil something i work on here and there! no hurry to finish. lol
> *


It's nice, man... I wish I still had mine.


----------



## TuCamote

Like I said, just got the camera and I'm no expert, just learning the basics, need to buy a lense that gives me more coverage


----------



## TuCamote




----------



## Stickz

*MY BLACK AND GOLD PIECE*  










*JULY 4TH, '08*



















*MY LAST NIGHT IN L.A.*


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Jul 30 2008, 10:10 AM~11215376
> *Wifey got me this camera as a present, was looking forward to a nikon, but hey...my question is, I am going to buy a new lense, I am looking for the best overall lense I can buy, not looking to spend 1000's of dollars bying different lenses, anyone can recommend an all arounf lense, thanks for the help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice looking camera! 

What kind of lens are you looking to get? Like a wide-angle lens...? Or a telephoto lens to shoot subjects far away?


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 30 2008, 12:28 PM~11215971
> *Nice looking camera!
> 
> What kind of lens are you looking to get?  Like a wide-angle lens...?  Or a telephoto lens to shoot subjects far away?
> *


You have to give it up to sony, first with the f828 then adding the same idea to a dslr except with a moveable lcd, and i believe its a 14 mp camera.

my hats off to sony


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Jul 29 2008, 07:28 PM~11211267
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad-ass shots, man!


----------



## Loco Yesca

cool topic


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 30 2008, 03:28 PM~11215971
> *Nice looking camera!
> 
> What kind of lens are you looking to get?  Like a wide-angle lens...?  Or a telephoto lens to shoot subjects far away?
> *


mostly car shows, family events, no far away subjects, I think.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Jul 30 2008, 01:11 PM~11216756
> *mostly car shows, family events, no far away subjects, I think.
> *


I would just get a wide angle lens then... I'm guessing your camera came with a basic lens, but a wide-angle lens would make it easier to get full shots of cars without having to stand back too far. Same idea with large group shots (of people). 

As far as brands, I'm not too sure for your camera... I'm guessing it would be best to get Sony brand since you have a Sony camera. Maybe stop in your local photography store and/or Sony camera retailer, with your camera in hand, and see what lenses they recommend.


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 30 2008, 05:17 PM~11216800
> *I would just get a wide angle lens then... I'm guessing your camera came with a basic lens, but a wide-angle lens would make it easier to get full shots of cars without having to stand back too far.  Same idea with large group shots (of people).
> 
> As far as brands, I'm not too sure for your camera... I'm guessing it would be best to get Sony brand since you have a Sony camera.  Maybe stop in your local photography store and/or Sony camera retailer, with your camera in hand, and see what they lenses they recommend.
> *


thanks, i was told sony and cannon lenses were compatible


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Jul 30 2008, 10:10 AM~11215376
> *Wifey got me this camera as a present, was looking forward to a nikon, but hey...my question is, I am going to buy a new lense, I am looking for the best overall lense I can buy, not looking to spend 1000's of dollars bying different lenses, anyone can recommend an all arounf lense, thanks for the help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 
i wanted to get taht one or the Rebel XTi...i didnt end up gettin shit though


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Jul 30 2008, 02:24 PM~11216879
> *thanks, i was told sony and cannon lenses were compatible
> *


Sony & Minolta lens are compatible with the body. Not Canon.


----------



## nobueno

Great shots everyone! Here's a few of my most recent photos.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 30 2008, 05:30 PM~11218806
> *Great shots everyone! Here's a few of my most recent photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice, I'm really digging the fourth one!


----------



## 72 kutty

Some recent pics.....


----------



## 72 kutty

Freeway pic...hanging out the window


----------



## richie562

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jul 30 2008, 10:43 AM~11215641
> *MY BLACK AND GOLD PIECE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JULY 4TH, '08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY LAST NIGHT IN L.A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REAL NICE PICTURE!!!!!!!!!!!

 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Switchblade

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 30 2008, 01:34 PM~11216036
> *Bad-ass shots, man!
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0


----------



## Stickz




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 29 2008, 02:29 PM~11208048
> *pretty cool self portrait
> *


Thanks homie!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 30 2008, 11:18 AM~11215440
> *It's nice, man... I wish I still had mine.
> *


thanks homie! got 95% interior done. im not building it to show im just building it for me, but its turnig that out that way. Talked to Xavier "X-man" he told me to take it to the show on the 16th. I reply it wasn't done. So he said to bring it anyways, lol. So it will be there at the show!


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 30 2008, 05:17 PM~11216800
> *I would just get a wide angle lens then... I'm guessing your camera came with a basic lens, but a wide-angle lens would make it easier to get full shots of cars without having to stand back too far.  Same idea with large group shots (of people).
> 
> As far as brands, I'm not too sure for your camera... I'm guessing it would be best to get Sony brand since you have a Sony camera.  Maybe stop in your local photography store and/or Sony camera retailer, with your camera in hand, and see what lenses they recommend.
> *


when looking for my new lense, what numbers should I be looking for?


----------



## juiced88caprice




----------



## Ecalderon




----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 30 2008, 04:30 PM~11218806
> *Great shots everyone! Here's a few of my most recent photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY nice... as always Jae!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 30 2008, 04:38 PM~11218884
> *Some recent pics.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 30 2008, 11:55 PM~11222301
> *thanks homie! got 95% interior done. im not building it to show im just building it for me, but its turnig that out that way. Talked to Xavier "X-man" he told me to take it to the show on the 16th. I reply it wasn't done. So he said to bring it anyways, lol. So it will be there at the show!
> *



 ...yeah man, definitely gotta bring it on the 16th. I used to have an '87 B2200... Got it stock as a used work truck with the utility shell on the back! lol Ended up going all out with it, turning it into a high street-custom / low mild-custom lowrider. I should be there on at X-man's show... See ya there Big Mando!


----------



## Freddy78

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jul 30 2008, 11:44 PM~11222029
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  NICE!!! where were these taken at??


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by FreddyBoy78_@Jul 31 2008, 05:47 PM~11227333
> * NICE!!! where were these taken at??
> *


Toon$ & Estevans store (The Last Laugh) on 6th st.


----------



## TuCamote

Morning guys, taking my new camera to a car show, bright sunny day, got my UV filter on, what setting have worked best for you guys in sunny days to get the best pictures?


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## langeberg




----------



## SouthsideLife




----------



## mr.fisheye

SNEAK PEEK FROM TODAYS SHOOT, RAW HAVENT HAD A CHANCE TO EDIT UM YET......OFF TO DO ONE MORE AT 6:30 :biggrin: 

BUT BESURE AND WATCH CHANNEL 4 NEWS AT 5....NEWS FILMED THE SHOOT AND INTERVIEWED US!!! HERE IS SOME OF THE PIX!!



























100% GOV'T APPROVED GRADE A..505 ASSSSSSS!!!!!!!
BEANS AND RICE MAKE THE BOOTY NICE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Aug 3 2008, 05:43 PM~11248172
> *SNEAK PEEK FROM TODAYS SHOOT, RAW HAVENT HAD A CHANCE TO EDIT UM YET......OFF TO DO ONE MORE AT 6:30  :biggrin:
> 
> BUT BESURE AND WATCH CHANNEL 4 NEWS AT 5....NEWS FILMED THE SHOOT AND INTERVIEWED US!!! HERE IS SOME OF THE PIX!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% GOV'T APPROVED GRADE A..505 ASSSSSSS!!!!!!!
> BEANS AND RICE MAKE THE BOOTY NICE!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very Nice!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

here is one pic from back in the day of shooting for BLVD.
never made it to print.

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

another from back in the day of BLVD.

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

another from that same shoot with the red '64 from LM Customs.
also from back in the day of shooting for BLVD Magazine.

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

i know for a fact no one ever shot this one, he simply would not let anyone, not BLVD - not LRM,
I shot this supposedly for an ad for the audio set up for Phoenix Gold, and I took a couple of overall images while I had it in front of me, then he got popped.!

tony valadez


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Aug 3 2008, 03:43 PM~11248172
> *SNEAK PEEK FROM TODAYS SHOOT, RAW HAVENT HAD A CHANCE TO EDIT UM YET......OFF TO DO ONE MORE AT 6:30  :biggrin:
> 
> BUT BESURE AND WATCH CHANNEL 4 NEWS AT 5....NEWS FILMED THE SHOOT AND INTERVIEWED US!!! HERE IS SOME OF THE PIX!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% GOV'T APPROVED GRADE A..505 ASSSSSSS!!!!!!!
> BEANS AND RICE MAKE THE BOOTY NICE!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great shots bro ....


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

back from my days of shooting asian chics and imports.

tony valadez


----------



## carsofabq

I have spent the last 2 hours looking through all the pictures on here and let me say some bad ass Shit. Tony you the man.



Here are a few I have done before I got my new XTI
sorry not lowrider related









































































I am still new at this some any help you can give would be great thanks in advance.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Aug 4 2008, 11:57 AM~11255795
> *I have spent the last 2 hours looking through all the pictures on here and let me say some bad ass Shit. Tony you the man.
> Here are a few I have done before I got my new XTI
> sorry not lowrider related
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still new at this some any help you can give would be great thanks in advance.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye

few morefrom yesterdays shoots...did 2 of um...


----------



## salinian

goddamned.....evertyhing on her looks amazing in HI DEF


----------



## carsofabq

When is the easyrider coming out fisheye


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Aug 4 2008, 04:34 PM~11257793
> *When is the easyrider coming out fisheye
> *


i dont know...i keep getting bullshitted by the dude who is putting it together.....he is actually pissing me and juanita off....we bought her outfit...i got the locations ready...but he changes his story everyweek...so lets see...hopefully soon


----------



## 72 kutty

A few from a picnic yesterday....


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

70 impala from OK.

tony valadez


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Aug 3 2008, 09:19 PM~11250542
> *another from back in the day of BLVD.
> 
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This one's off the hook!


----------



## juiced88caprice

nice picts.!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## carsofabq

Nice Pictures Kutty and Tony


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

thanks

tony valadez


----------



## carsofabq

A couple more.

All i get a chance to shoot is my girls


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Aug 5 2008, 08:47 AM~11264091
> *thanks
> 
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool shot Tony!


----------



## mxcn_roc

Great work guys. Keep them coming.  

A while back a listed the gear I was working with when I did a shoot. And with any addiction, you invest more into it. Here is updated list of the stuff I bring with me to a shoot:

**Photo Equipment Listing Update(I'm no pro or anything)**

Canon 20D(upgrading to 5D soon)
Canon Speedlite 580EX
Canon Battery Grip BG-E2N
Canon EF-S 17-85mm f/4-5.6 IS
Canon EF 24mm f/2.8 Wide Angle Lens

Hensel Integra monolight 500 WS
Novatron 350 W 3 Light Kit
2 Reflector 42-inch

2 Pocket Wizard Plus Transmitter/Receiver

Various light stands/ reflector stands, sync cords, umbrellas, softbox... too many to list. 

It's almost to the point where I need to start bringing an assistant to these shoots.


----------



## fantasma loco




----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Aug 5 2008, 07:23 AM~11263117
> *Nice Pictures Kutty and Tony
> *



Thanks


----------



## mr.fisheye

> A couple more.
> 
> All i get a chance to shoot is my girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE PIC BRO....LOVE THEM CANDIDS!!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Aug 3 2008, 03:43 PM~11248172
> *SNEAK PEEK FROM TODAYS SHOOT, RAW HAVENT HAD A CHANCE TO EDIT UM YET......OFF TO DO ONE MORE AT 6:30  :biggrin:
> 
> BUT BESURE AND WATCH CHANNEL 4 NEWS AT 5....NEWS FILMED THE SHOOT AND INTERVIEWED US!!! HERE IS SOME OF THE PIX!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100% GOV'T APPROVED GRADE A..505 ASSSSSSS!!!!!!!
> BEANS AND RICE MAKE THE BOOTY NICE!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*A pic i took at Sams*


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Jul 30 2008, 11:10 AM~11215376
> *Wifey got me this camera as a present, was looking forward to a nikon, but hey...my question is, I am going to buy a new lense, I am looking for the best overall lense I can buy, not looking to spend 1000's of dollars bying different lenses, anyone can recommend an all arounf lense, thanks for the help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I'm working on getting the Sony 200 i recommend getting the Sony 55-175 mm lens if i'm correct - lucky you .....


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

another from the good old days, and another one of LM Customs creations.
Luis Morales is one bad motherfkr at building these things.

tony valadez


----------



## carsofabq

Thanks Fish I have always like the candids just something about them I dont Know.

When is thenext shoot???


And Tony nice work as usual


----------



## fantasma loco

lots of nice work . makes me wana get back into my photography


----------



## Stickz

Damn Tony V., YOU TAKE SOME GREAT SHOTS


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

thanks to everyone for the kind words. everyone keep posting the good work, especially all those pics of viejas.

tony valadez


----------



## El Volo

Some more of my photography... (shot on film)... :biggrin: 


Lil Rob










Rey Mysterio










Natalie with a fine '59










Terah with a bomb truck from Uniques










Mz. Sexia washing a Cutty










Alexia Lei










Monique Minor with a silver Cutty










Hustler '63 stopping for a few minutes outside the Kodak Theater on Hollywood Blvd.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Aug 5 2008, 09:50 PM~11271101
> *Thanks Fish I have always like the candids just something about them I dont Know.
> 
> When is thenext shoot???
> And Tony nice work as usual
> *


in the next 2-3 weeks....were doing the hulk and big pimpin....at route 66 casino...


----------



## EL MOOSE

:biggrin:


----------



## Who Productions

I shoot with a nikon dx 40...17-55 mm lens and the flash that comes with the camera and i do all my own graphic work....


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

one of my favorite models !!!!!!

tony valadez


----------



## El Volo

Recent shoot with "Taco" from Rollerz Only and his bicycle "Rollin' Malo II"


----------



## MR.LAC

Nice shoot's Volo. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.LAC

Here is a few from the DUB car show this past Sunday.


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 6 2008, 09:16 PM~11280831
> *Here is a few from the DUB car show this past Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :around:  :wow:


----------



## MR.LAC

Man it was difficult to take pictures because it was a indoor car show... plus there was tons of people crowed in a small arena full of SUV and ect.


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 6 2008, 09:26 PM~11280912
> *:around:    :wow:
> *


Yeah homito she is HOTTTTT!!!!!


----------



## MR.LAC

The homie couldn't resist.. he want for me to take a flick of him and this foxy Stalin.:biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

Well that is it because the rest of the other flicka suck! LIke I said it was hard to take some good pictures.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 6 2008, 09:31 PM~11280953
> *The homie couldn't resist.. he want for me to take a flick of him and this foxy Stalin.:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Oh damn! He's got his hands full there...  

Yeah man, I know what you mean. The DUB show in L.A. gets so packed... they need another venue to do it in because it's just too small of a space in that South Hall. The lighting in there does make it hard to take good pics, too... You'd pretty much have to bring a tripod and some good lighting equipment... But in that place, forget that! No room for that extra stuff!

But still, you got some nice pics there Mr. Lac! Looks like all the freaky ladies came out to that show! :biggrin:


----------



## juiced88caprice

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Aug 7 2008, 12:16 AM~11280831
> *Here is a few from the DUB car show this past Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## nobueno

I was not happy with my photos from the DUB show. I was especially unhappy with the placement of the lowriders. They should have given them much more space.

These three were in my friend's booth. 









I have more photos on my site. Link in signature.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 7 2008, 12:44 PM~11285799
> *I was not happy with my photos from the DUB show. I was especially unhappy with the placement of the lowriders. They should have given them much more space.
> 
> These three were in my friend's booth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have more photos on my site. Link in signature.
> *


This is a good photo, Jae... Looks good to me!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 7 2008, 03:38 PM~11286837
> *This is a good photo, Jae... Looks good to me!
> *


Thanks Dustin! I'm gonna try my indoor shooting again this weekend at Flex's show in Anaheim. Jae


----------



## PICAZZO

:0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy:  :cheesy: :0 :0 :0  :0 :cheesy:


----------



## mxcn_roc

Lowrider Magazine Blog


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 11 2008, 08:52 AM~11313960
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lowrider Magazine Blog
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 11 2008, 09:52 AM~11313960
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lowrider Magazine Blog
> *



Very nice!


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## BigMandoAZ

couple weeks ago. did these for TEAM W.A.R. Racing Yuma, Arizona


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 12 2008, 12:37 AM~11322104
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 11 2008, 11:37 PM~11322104
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 11 2008, 11:47 PM~11322144
> *couple weeks ago. did these for TEAM W.A.R. Racing Yuma, Arizona
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  

How'd you do the water effect?


----------



## El Volo

Pic of the hood on Gwen's old '63... 
:biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

180-degree panaramic shot I took at a wedding I covered...


----------



## El Volo

:ugh:


----------



## El Volo

Angelica Curves from Miami


----------



## El Volo

Angelina Zamora & Alexia Lei in a '63 from Traffic CC


----------



## Evil_Artist64

VOLO allways be getting all the pretty girls to pose..... i aint mad at you homie.... post more VOLO man


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Evil_Artist64_@Aug 12 2008, 09:16 AM~11323950
> *VOLO allways be getting all the pretty girls to pose..... i aint mad at you homie.... post more VOLO man
> *


 :biggrin: Well, it's not always that easy... but I try!


----------



## nobueno

Great stuff from everyone as always! Glad to see this topic updated regularly! Post more Dustin!


----------



## Ecalderon

Nice job volo...


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

HELL YEAH SOME FINE ASS HYNAS UP THERE :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 12 2008, 09:34 AM~11323613
> *
> 
> How'd you do the water effect?
> *


It rained the night before. This is a truck loading area behind a store. It flooded the loading area about 2 inches deep. I had them roll the cars in there. The lighting i used are the headlights of other cars.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 12 2008, 09:53 AM~11323746
> *:ugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I think that guy pulled me over too!


----------



## El Volo

Thanks guys for the compliments! :biggrin: 

Like Jae said, though, there's a lot of talent here. A lot of great photographers with a good eye for catching a moment in time!  

This is a photo I took a little over 2 years ago. No major photoshopping to it... just adjusted color and contrast... oh, and added the black border of course. But yeah, the rim was really there in the dry lake bed (desert)! :biggrin: Shot on film.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 12 2008, 11:19 AM~11325054
> *It rained the night before. This is a truck loading area behind a store. It flooded the loading area about 2 inches deep. I had them roll the cars in there. The lighting i used are the headlights of other cars.
> *


Oh, I see... that's cool, man... Good idea to use those flooded areas for pics... It created awesome scenes that usually graphic artists will add in PhotoShop or something after the photos are taken!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 12 2008, 12:26 PM~11325097
> *Oh, I see... that's cool, man... Good idea to use those flooded areas for pics... It created awesome scenes that usually graphic artists will add in PhotoShop or something after the photos are taken!
> *


I stay away from photoshop editing. I keep it real. The most i'll do is add a lil tint. Thats about it! :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 12 2008, 11:29 AM~11325116
> *I stay away from photoshop editing. I keep it real. The most i'll do is add a lil tint. Thats about it! :biggrin:
> *


  That's the way I like it! Good job Mando! See you Saturday! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 12 2008, 12:31 PM~11325129
> *  That's the way I like it!  Good job Mando!  See you Saturday!  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie! saturday fo sho!!! lol


----------



## PICAZZO

Damn ya'll take some fucken bad ass pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 12 2008, 11:21 AM~11325071
> *I think that guy pulled me over too!
> *


lol... he probably did. He lives in Yuma and works out of the Winterhaven CHP office! :cheesy:


----------



## Loco Yesca

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 12 2008, 12:24 PM~11325081
> *Thanks guys for the compliments!  :biggrin:
> 
> Like Jae said, though, there's a lot of talent here.  A lot of great photographers with a good eye for catching a moment in time!
> 
> This is a photo I took a little over 2 years ago.  No major photoshopping to it... just adjusted color and contrast... oh, and added the black border of course.  But yeah, the rim was really there in the dry lake bed (desert)!  :biggrin:  Shot of film.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dope


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 11 2008, 10:52 AM~11313960
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lowrider Magazine Blog
> *



*Sick Work Carlos!*


----------



## LUXURY

Great flicks guys. I sold out and went commercial and work for a company. All i do is shoot senior photos 9hrs a day 5 days a week /cry  I'll post some proofs when we get this new series in.


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*Lovely Miss Stephanie *










*Mashi Macho*


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 12 2008, 01:21 PM~11325533
> *lol... he probably did.  He lives in Yuma and works out of the Winterhaven CHP office! :cheesy:
> *


LOL I know who he is. I want to do a shoot with his car, but he is busy all the time!


----------



## asco1

no DSLR stuff cause I ain't got none - but its cool still.

*More on my website *click*.*


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 12 2008, 12:24 PM~11325081
> *Thanks guys for the compliments!  :biggrin:
> 
> Like Jae said, though, there's a lot of talent here.  A lot of great photographers with a good eye for catching a moment in time!
> 
> This is a photo I took a little over 2 years ago.  No major photoshopping to it... just adjusted color and contrast... oh, and added the black border of course.  But yeah, the rim was really there in the dry lake bed (desert)!  :biggrin:  Shot of film.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



probly one of the better pictures i have seen....great compistion...awesome job Volo...big fan of your shit!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Aug 12 2008, 04:39 PM~11327531
> *Great flicks guys. I sold out and went commercial and work for a company. All i do is shoot senior photos 9hrs a day 5 days a week /cry   I'll post some proofs when we get this new series in.
> *


Hi Ms. Luxury! Long-time, no-talk... Congrats on your new job!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Aug 12 2008, 08:06 PM~11329360
> *Lovely Miss Stephanie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mashi Macho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey what's up man? How ya been? :wave:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 12 2008, 10:27 PM~11330897
> *LOL I know who he is. I want to do a shoot with his car, but he is busy all the time!
> *


Ah, so you know that crazy dude... :biggrin: He's a good guy, but yeah, he's always so damn busy. :uh: He's got a bad ass convertible lowrider.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Aug 13 2008, 07:13 AM~11332344
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no DSLR stuff cause I ain't got none - but its cool still.
> 
> More on my website *click*.
> *


Cool stuff... I like the grainy B & W.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Aug 13 2008, 07:19 AM~11332409
> *probly one of the better pictures i have seen....great compistion...awesome job Volo...big fan of your shit!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Mr. Fisheye... Same here, you take some awesome photos. Lovin' the shots of Juanita!


----------



## El Volo

:scrutinize:


----------



## El Volo

:uh:


----------



## El Volo

:angry:


----------



## El Volo

:happysad:


----------



## El Volo

:buttkick:


----------



## El Volo




----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 13 2008, 09:20 AM~11332799
> *Thanks Mr. Fisheye... Same here, you take some awesome photos.  Lovin' the shots of Juanita!
> *



yeah man she is my offical model.....she is getting some great attention...

but thanks bro for the compliments, its cool coming from a dude as talented as yourself!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: keep kickin ass homie!! continued sucess


----------



## Loco Yesca

uffin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 13 2008, 08:22 AM~11332808
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 13 2008, 11:54 AM~11334536
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: You've shot Liz too!?


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 13 2008, 09:15 AM~11332757
> *Ah, so you know that crazy dude...  :biggrin:  He's a good guy, but yeah, he's always so damn busy.  :uh:  He's got a bad ass convertible lowrider.
> *



:biggrin: 
I think I also know that guy, he's off this Sunday.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Aug 13 2008, 12:00 PM~11334577
> *:biggrin:
> I think I also know that guy, he's off this Sunday.
> 
> *



:0


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 13 2008, 11:59 AM~11334562
> *:cheesy:  You've shot Liz too!?
> *


 :cheesy: 
say bro, i like how you have your site...i've always wanted to have a lil site to post up all my pictures of past and future car shows but i'm not too savvy on that...could you point me in the right direction? thanks


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 13 2008, 12:03 PM~11334602
> *:cheesy:
> say bro, i like how you have your site...i've always wanted to have a lil site to post up all my pictures of past and future car shows but i'm not too savvy on that...could you point me in the right direction? thanks
> *


Thanks Big Mike... Actually, my website is pretty basic... and in all honesty, it's been that way for years... It's in major need of a make-over. 

I don't get too technical with web design, but my business partner, Tyson "Mr. Fresno" of Street-Knowledge.com is very talented when it comes to graphic design and web design. I can always ask him if you have any questions.

So, my site has always been pretty basic, but sometimes that could be a good thing when you just want to have a basic online portfolio, making your pictures the main thing... so that your site visitors don't get too distracted by fancy graphics and stuff.

One idea might be to just use one of those websites that have online website templates you can use. Or, maybe you can just use photography sites like Flikr.com for your online portfolio. Flikr's pretty cool, I think...


----------



## nobueno

Big Mike, I recommend Flickr and Wordpress. I use both. I upload my photos to Flickr and post them on my Wordpress blog. The best part is both are free to use! Like Dustin I keep my blog very simple so that visitors focus on the content. I've been on some photographer's site that have too much going on. Jae


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 13 2008, 12:28 PM~11334822
> *Thanks Big Mike... Actually, my website is pretty basic... and in all honesty, it's been that way for years... It's in major need of a make-over.
> 
> I don't get too technical with web design, but my business partner, Tyson "Mr. Fresno" of Street-Knowledge.com is very talented when it comes to graphic design and web design.  I can always ask him if you have any questions.
> 
> So, my site has always been pretty basic, but sometimes that could be a good thing when you just want to have a basic online portfolio, making your pictures the main thing... so that your site visitors don't get too distracted by fancy graphics and stuff.
> 
> One idea might be to just use one of those websites that have online website templates you can use.  Or, maybe you can just use photography sites like Flikr.com for your online portfolio.  Flikr's pretty cool, I think...
> *


thanks. and i do want it basic...i'm trying one of those photo hosting sites right now


----------



## TopDogg

> Thanks Big Mike... Actually, my website is pretty basic... and in all honesty, it's been that way for years... It's in major need of a make-over. I don't get too technical with web design,
> 
> 
> Yeah right, I've seen some of the photo's you've taken. I wish I could have taken some of them home with me :biggrin: , when I spent the night at your home.
> How's it going Volo?


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 13 2008, 12:33 PM~11334862
> *Big Mike, I recommend Flickr and Wordpress. I use both. I upload my photos to Flickr and post them on my Wordpress blog. The best part is both are free to use! Like Dustin I keep my blog very simple so that visitors focus on the content. I've been on some photographer's site that have too much going on. Jae
> *


thanks fellas, i'm trying that site right now


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Aug 13 2008, 12:33 PM~11334872
> *Yeah right, I've seen some of the photo's you've taken. I wish I could have taken some of them home with me  :biggrin: , when I spent the night at your home.
> How's it going Volo?
> 
> *


lol... Naw man, I don't know what you're talking about! 

Hey what are you doing this weekend? Tyson's coming out to Cali today. We're heading over to the X-Man's show this Saturday in San Diego. Bring that bucket out! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

did the flickr thing :biggrin: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bigmike714/


----------



## El Volo

Looks good Big Mike!


----------



## Loco Yesca

flickr is such a good site for reference.
good looking album mike


----------



## El Volo




----------



## El Volo

:0 

Check out this old pic I took of Tomasa back in early 2003. She was a shy thing back then... Had never modeled before! She looks different now, que no!? :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 13 2008, 10:08 AM~11332715
> *Hi Ms. Luxury!  Long-time, no-talk...  Congrats on your new job!
> *


Hey volo. How have you been? Maybe this year i wont be sick in vegas and we'll get to chat more lol


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 13 2008, 05:42 PM~11336485
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats nice


----------



## mxcn_roc

Looking good everyone. Keep them coming. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Aug 13 2008, 05:33 PM~11336879
> *thats nice
> *


x2 very nice

Here is a night shot of a church


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 13 2008, 09:24 AM~11332822
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What up homie how youbeen doing the photog thing what do you think of my new shots there unedited ....


----------



## Howard

Hey what up Volo? What's happening people... :wave:

Been reading the thread and wanted to say hello to everyone. Its motivating to see everyone putting their stuff out there and sharing their work/ideas with everyone else. :thumbsup: 

GREAT pics! Keep them coming... :yes:


----------



## Twotonz

I havent been in this topic since it was moved....good to see all the good pictures from everyone


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 13 2008, 02:56 PM~11335638
> *did the flickr thing  :biggrin:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bigmike714/
> *



Nice pics brother!
P


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Aug 13 2008, 08:31 PM~11339175
> *Nice pics brother!
> P
> *


thanks  


did a lil photoshop with this one


----------



## asco1

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 13 2008, 05:16 PM~11332767
> *Cool stuff... I like the grainy B & W.
> *


Thanks Sir. It means a lot to me - hearing that from you. I'm a big fan of your photography. Big Up!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 13 2008, 01:48 PM~11334998
> *lol... Naw man, I don't know what you're talking about!
> 
> Hey what are you doing this weekend?  Tyson's coming out to Cali today.  We're heading over to the X-Man's show this Saturday in San Diego.  Bring that bucket out!  :biggrin:
> *


Take it out and get it dirty! LOL :biggrin: 

Take it out dogg, so we can get some pics of it.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 13 2008, 04:42 PM~11336485
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OK I GIVE UP! VOLO YOU WIN! LOL 

This is a bad ass photo homie!!!!!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Aug 13 2008, 04:33 PM~11336879
> *thats nice
> *


Thanks man... 'preciate that! :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 13 2008, 05:25 PM~11337252
> *Looking good everyone.  Keep them coming.  :thumbsup:
> *


uh... I think we need to see more from YOU, Carlos!!!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Aug 13 2008, 06:13 PM~11337671
> *x2 very nice
> 
> Here is a night shot of a church
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Bad-ass night shot man! Props on that one... Looks like something that can be framed and hung on a wall!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Aug 13 2008, 06:17 PM~11337699
> *Hey what up Volo?  What's happening people... :wave:
> 
> Been reading the thread and wanted to say hello to everyone.  Its motivating to see everyone putting their stuff out there and sharing their work/ideas with everyone else.  :thumbsup:
> 
> GREAT pics!  Keep them coming... :yes:
> *



:wave: What's up Mr. Howard!? Good to see you on here... Post up some of your latest work, man!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Aug 13 2008, 06:14 PM~11337684
> *What up homie how youbeen doing the photog thing what do you think of my new shots there unedited ....
> *


Hey what's up man!? Your photos look really good man. Where's those nice pics of your Caddy!? :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 13 2008, 08:24 PM~11339089
> *I havent been in this topic since it was moved....good to see all the good pictures from everyone
> *


:wave: What's up Mr. Twotonz!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Aug 13 2008, 10:21 PM~11340074
> *Thanks Sir. It means a lot to me - hearing that from you. I'm a big fan of your photography. Big Up!
> *


No prob... Keep up the good work man!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+Aug 13 2008, 10:44 PM~11340180-->
> 
> 
> 
> Take it out and get it dirty! LOL :biggrin:
> 
> Take it out dogg, so we can get some pics of it.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell yeah... Tell him, Big Mando! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big Mando 88_@Aug 13 2008, 10:46 PM~11340188
> *OK I GIVE UP! VOLO YOU WIN! LOL
> 
> This is a bad ass photo homie!!!!!
> *


No man, I'm just trying to keep up with you!


----------



## El Volo

:around:


----------



## El Volo




----------



## El Volo

Smoove-P and Melanie Suranto from Juiced Car Club of San Antonio


----------



## El Volo

Big Rob of Traffic CC


----------



## El Volo

One more pic (shot on film) for tonight... Pam Rodriguez... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 14 2008, 12:31 AM~11340394
> *:around:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :worship:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> Hell yeah... Tell him, Big Mando! :biggrin:
> 
> For reals! Im taking my bucket and i dont even have a bumper yet!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 14 2008, 12:23 AM~11340354
> *:0  :0  :0  Bad-ass night shot man!  Props on that one... Looks like something that can be framed and hung on a wall!
> *


Thanks alot for the props volo


----------



## Patti Dukez

I am just a newby still but here's one I just recently shot..I have been drooling all over everyone else's shots...nice work :biggrin: This one is ok but I want to get better...


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 14 2008, 02:39 AM~11340432
> *Big Rob of Traffic CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You take some really great shots :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeS

Glasshouse


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

I love my new Nikon!!!!!!!


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 14 2008, 06:19 PM~11342499
> *I love my new Nikon!!!!!!!
> *


wich nikon the bought?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Aug 14 2008, 10:26 AM~11342555
> *wich nikon the bought?
> *


got a D40 with 4 lenses and film camera Nikon S4s with 3 lenses all for 550 bucks!!!!!!! :biggrin: the S4s is awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 14 2008, 08:45 AM~11342189
> *I am just a newby still but here's one I just recently shot..I have been drooling all over everyone else's shots...nice work :biggrin: This one is ok but I want to get better...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :wow:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

you need to shoot my casa Volo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Switchblade

Most shot with Canon 50mm F/1.8


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 14 2008, 10:29 AM~11343092
> *you need to shoot my casa Volo!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



 Sure thing... If you're payin', I'm stayin'. :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Aug 14 2008, 10:35 AM~11343143
> *Most shot with Canon 50mm F/1.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 HOT-DAMN! Great shots man... Lookin' like something out of Maxim!


----------



## Switchblade

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 14 2008, 12:47 PM~11343253
> *:0  :0  :0  HOT-DAMN!  Great shots man... Lookin' like something out of Maxim!
> *


 :biggrin: I don't have an external flash yet so I taped a piece of paper over the Rebel XT stock flash to soften the light. Surprisingly it worked like a dream.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Aug 14 2008, 10:49 AM~11343286
> *:biggrin:  I don't have an external flash yet so I taped a piece of paper over the Rebel XT stock flash to soften the light. Surprisingly it worked like a dream.
> *


Hell yeah, man... That's what I'm talking about! No need to have all the big, expensive equipment... it's all about being creative. It's sometimes those shots that make the best pictures. Good job man! :thumbsup:


----------



## Switchblade

:thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Aug 14 2008, 12:29 PM~11343092
> *you need to shoot my casa Volo!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


STFU Wendell


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 14 2008, 11:45 AM~11343231
> *  Sure thing...  If you're payin', I'm stayin'.  :biggrin:
> *


I got plenty!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## SouthsideLife




----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 14 2008, 03:24 AM~11340358
> *:wave: What's up Mr. Howard!?  Good to see you on here... Post up some of your latest work, man!
> *


Yeah... I'll have to get some stuff together. Should I post a sample of Cruz? Hmmmmm.... :dunno:

You keep them coming as well! :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Aug 14 2008, 12:41 PM~11344341
> *Yeah... I'll have to get some stuff together.  Should I post a sample of Cruz?  Hmmmmm.... :dunno:
> 
> You keep them coming as well! :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 14 2008, 04:54 PM~11344460
> *:biggrin:
> *


Ohhhh.... LOL YOU'RE ADDICTED!! :yes: That only took about 12 minutes to respond. You're checking 20 times a day now aren't you!? 

That's how it starts. :yes:


----------



## TuCamote

k, so I was asked to photograph a car club here in NYC in Times Square tomorrow night....need some pointers...settings for shooting at night (Outdoors)..not an expert yet, just learning the basics with my new camera, here are a few i took a couple a weeks ago


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Aug 14 2008, 12:58 PM~11344488
> *Ohhhh.... LOL  YOU'RE ADDICTED!! :yes:  That only took about 12 minutes to respond.  You're checking 20 times a day now aren't you!?
> 
> That's how it starts.  :yes:
> *



LOL... yeah, well... I have my Layitlow spurts... I come and go from time to time! :uh: ...til' I get bored, I'll be outta here again. :biggrin: 

I don't know if they're ready for Cruz... BUT, if you do decide to put that up, I would start a whole new thread for it... because, yes, it's that big.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Aug 14 2008, 02:46 PM~11345465
> *k, so I was asked to photograph a car club here in NYC in Times Square tomorrow night....need some pointers...settings for shooting at night (Outdoors)..not an expert yet, just learning the basics with my new camera, here are a few i took a couple a weeks ago
> *


Cool pics, man... 

Yeah, shooting at night is difficult. Because you'll have to use a slower shutter speed (to allow more light to enter your camera), the chances of your camera moving or shaking -- or the people you're shooting moving slightly -- are much higher and that can cause your subjects to come out blurry. Use a tripod or a solid surface to put your camera on... then with a steady hand, click the shutter button to shoot a pic.

An external flash to attach to your camera would help too.


----------



## richie562

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Aug 14 2008, 10:35 AM~11343143
> *Most shot with Canon 50mm F/1.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Switchblade

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Aug 14 2008, 04:46 PM~11345465
> *k, so I was asked to photograph a car club here in NYC in Times Square tomorrow night....need some pointers...settings for shooting at night (Outdoors)..not an expert yet, just learning the basics with my new camera, here are a few i took a couple a weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Grab a F/1.8 lens and a tripod.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Aug 14 2008, 03:46 PM~11345465
> *k, so I was asked to photograph a car club here in NYC in Times Square tomorrow night....need some pointers...settings for shooting at night (Outdoors)..not an expert yet, just learning the basics with my new camera, here are a few i took a couple a weeks ago
> 
> *


Hopefully you got the right permits to carryout such a shot in the middle of Times Square. But best of luck and I can't wait to see the results.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 14 2008, 07:26 PM~11345770
> *LOL...  yeah, well... I have my Layitlow spurts... I come and go from time to time!  :uh: ...til' I get bored, I'll be outta here again.  :biggrin:
> 
> I don't know if they're ready for Cruz... BUT, if you do decide to put that up, I would start a whole new thread for it... because, yes, it's that big.
> *


I'm the same way... I go for like 4 months at a time now without posting and just reading. Sometimes you just don't feel like weighing in. But now this thread is looking good. Props to everyone on their work. :thumbsup:

And thanks for the advice. Maybe I will try it out in a thread with a simple description. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

what up everyone....here's some pic's I took last week from a car show IM learning how to fuck with my seeting a lil better


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 14 2008, 04:34 PM~11345820
> *Cool pics, man...
> 
> Yeah, shooting at night is difficult.  Because you'll have to use a slower shutter speed (to allow more light to enter your camera), the chances of your camera moving or shaking -- or the people you're shooting moving slightly -- are much higher and that can cause your subjects to come out blurry.  Use a tripod or a solid surface to put your camera on... then with a steady hand, click the shutter button to shoot a pic.
> 
> An external flash to attach to your camera would help too.
> *


9 times out of ten i use a tripod. When I shoot at night i dont use a flash. I try to use the lighting thats there or use some others forms of lighting. Ive even used the headlights of cars to shine a light on things. 

Ive posted this pic before, but a good example. I used the headlights of my F150 and pointed them on the car i was shooting.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

A few from a ratrod shoot...........

Ghouls Car Club Yuma, Arizona


----------



## Patti Dukez

I have a Kodak 7.1 mega pixel P712 Digital Camera, I know it's probably pretty small dealings compared to some of the beasts other guys use up here but it's been working great so far..

I am getting ready to start taking some serious night shots with spotlights has anyone done this before and have any advice they can give me? I just read something about shutter speed....just wondering..here's some photos I took during the day with a Kodak...


----------



## Knightstalker

This topic is fuckin badass... :worship: 


Some firme pics and very talented people here... :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 15 2008, 08:02 AM~11350180
> * This topic is fuckin badass... :worship:
> Some firme pics and very talented people here... :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin: This topic rocks


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 14 2008, 01:28 PM~11343077
> *  :wow:
> *


----------



## Loco Yesca




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 15 2008, 06:45 AM~11350146
> *I have a Kodak 7.1 mega pixel P712 Digital Camera, I know it's probably pretty small dealings compared to some of the beasts other guys use up here but it's been working great so far..
> 
> I am getting ready to start taking some serious night shots with spotlights has anyone done this before and have any advice they can give me?  I just read something about shutter speed....just wondering..here's some photos I took during the day with a Kodak...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


She's sexy.......whoa


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 12 2008, 10:50 AM~11323728
> *180-degree panaramic shot I took at a wedding I covered...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is BAD ASS


----------



## Foto Mike




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Foto Mike_@Aug 15 2008, 02:34 PM~11352465
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think I saw you at Cinco De Mayo held by Lowyalty right?


----------



## Foto Mike

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Aug 15 2008, 03:00 PM~11352652
> *I think I saw you at Cinco De Mayo held by Lowyalty right?
> *



Yeah, I was there....did we meet?


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by Foto Mike_@Aug 15 2008, 04:16 PM~11353334
> *Yeah, I was there....did we meet?
> *


No, I was actually filming for the last SERVIN'EM and you looked busy too so I never got the chance to talk to you but hopefully next time we can shake hands


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Aug 14 2008, 11:35 AM~11343143
> *Most shot with Canon 50mm F/1.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TuCamote

so the rain ruin my shoot at times square, right now we are getting thunder as we speak


----------



## Twotonz

from a corporate dinner i did


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 15 2008, 10:49 PM~11355653
> *from a corporate dinner i did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good... :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

thanks Howard


----------



## aceuh

Can any of you pros clue me in as to what freelance automotive magazine work should pay? I had a mag use about eleven of my pics for their event coverage of a show. The editor had seen my work and knew I could handle the job but we had no agreement prior to going in to this. I don't expect to get rich doing this but it would be nice to be able to do it for something other than free! :biggrin: I did at least get credited for the photography. Maybe I'll be able to use it to get my foot in the door somewhere that will actually cut a check!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by aceuh_@Aug 16 2008, 10:52 AM~11358196
> *Can any of you pros clue me in as to what freelance automotive magazine work should pay?  I had a mag use about eleven of my pics for their event coverage of a show.  The editor had seen my work and knew I could handle the job but we had no agreement prior to going in to this.  I don't expect to get rich doing this but it would be nice to be able to do it for something other than free! :biggrin:   I did at least get credited for the photography.  Maybe I'll be able to use it to get my foot in the door somewhere that will actually cut a check!
> *


Personally I believe they would feel if nothing was set up before the shoot and you still submitted them and they are published then that was the agreement (from their perspective). 

Consider it an application and campaign for more assignments. Then the new conversations can be an opening to discuss rates with them. Also they may have typical rates they pay and you just have to ask.


----------



## aceuh

Yeah....I agree with you. I didn't feel right asking what they would pay me to shoot the show considering at that time I had never been published. They did send me a T-shirt that doesn't fit along with a couple copies of the mag so I guess I didn't do it entirely for free. :rofl:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by aceuh_@Aug 16 2008, 07:25 AM~11358298
> *Yeah....I agree with you.  I didn't feel right asking what they would pay me to shoot the show considering at that time I had never been published.  They did send me a T-shirt that doesn't fit along with a couple copies of the mag so I guess I didn't do it entirely for free. :rofl:
> *


consider yourself lucky. When i did my first show coverage for a magazine (3 years ago) I was told that all i was going to get was credit IF they ran any of my pictures. With 8 photographers including myself I didnt think i was going to get any pictures published. To my suprise half the show coverage was my pictures. And my name was nowhere in sight. I didnt get credit, money, a shirt that didnt fit me or even a copy of the magazine....i had to buy my own copy......but to their credit they got me into their own show for free :uh: 

so you got alot more than what i did


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Here are a few shots from Xavier The X-man Cruise for the cause.


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Jul 30 2008, 02:10 PM~11215376
> *Wifey got me this camera as a present, was looking forward to a nikon, but hey...my question is, I am going to buy a new lense, I am looking for the best overall lense I can buy, not looking to spend 1000's of dollars bying different lenses, anyone can recommend an all arounf lense, thanks for the help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


K..so I'm still gettin to know my camera, few shots from local show today...these are some of my boys' rides...


----------



## E-RUPT

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 12 2008, 09:56 AM~11323776
> *Angelica Curves from Miami
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do you have more work with this model???

thanks


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 17 2008, 12:06 PM~11365380
> *Here are a few shots from Xavier The X-man Cruise for the cause.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It was nice meeting you, man... Good pics!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by E-RUPT_@Aug 17 2008, 05:41 PM~11367109
> *Do you have more work with this model???
> 
> thanks
> *



Sure do... :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## nobueno

I found that there is more money in crime scene photography than in lowrider photography.











Kidding, this is from a event for the movie Righteous Kill I attended.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 18 2008, 09:21 AM~11371316
> *It was nice meeting you, man... Good pics!
> *


Same here homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 18 2008, 11:59 AM~11372072
> *I found that there is more money in crime scene photography than in lowrider photography.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kidding, this is from a event for the movie Righteous Kill I attended.
> *


Like artistic crime scene photos or like the pics a cop would take to chronicle the evidence they find?? 

It reminds me of the character in the movie Road to Perdition....he photographed dead bodies...sometimes ones of people he killed himself. :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 18 2008, 09:21 AM~11371316
> *It was nice meeting you, man... Good pics!
> *


Xavier posted my photos on his page!!!!! :biggrin: I guess the hard work is paying off! :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 18 2008, 11:07 AM~11372613
> *Xavier posted my photos on his page!!!!! :biggrin: I guess the hard work is paying off!  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: What's the website addy? Cool man... congrats.


----------



## TuCamote

k...can someone help with this... saw 2 lenses, difference between:

10-20 mm f/4-5.6 and 20 mm/f.18
can someone be specifica about these?, numbers and everything,kind of new to photography, so looking for some answers


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*Just a few shots i like ....*


----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Aug 18 2008, 11:35 AM~11372845
> *k...can someone help with this... saw 2 lenses, difference between:
> 
> 10-20 mm f/4-5.6 and 20 mm/f.18
> can someone be specifica about these?, numbers and everything,kind of new to photography, so looking for some answers
> *


The 10-20 mm lens has a zoom lens that allows you to zoom in on your subject. The bigger this number, the more you can zoom in. Like if you bought a 200mm lens, you'd probably shooting sports or nature stuff.

The f-number is the maximum aperature number. The lower this number, the larger the aperature is (the larger the lens opening is). Check out http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aperture for more info. Lots of technical photography info on that website!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Aug 18 2008, 11:38 AM~11372879
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few shots i like ....
> *


Gotta love a girl in white shorts! :cheesy:


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 18 2008, 03:53 PM~11373033
> *The 10-20 mm lens has a zoom lens that allows you to zoom in on your subject.  The bigger this number, the more you can zoom in.  Like if you bought a 200mm lens, you'd probably shooting sports or nature stuff.
> 
> The f-number is the maximum aperature number.  The lower this number, the larger the aperature is (the larger the lens opening is).  Check out http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aperture for more info.  Lots of technical photography info on that website!
> *


K, I think I understad, not a sport photograph guy, so........ for car shows and stuff like that I'm better of with this 20mm (f/1-8 to f/1.4) right?


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Aug 18 2008, 12:10 PM~11373210
> *K, I think I understad, not a sport photograph guy, so........ for car shows and stuff like that I'm better of with this 20mm (f/1-8 to f/1.4) right?
> *


Yeah, you should be fine... 

That'll be $5.99 for my service. Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 18 2008, 04:15 PM~11373240
> *Yeah, you should be fine...
> 
> That'll be $5.99.  Thanks.  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Volo..BTW, you are one of the people I look up to when it comes to photographs :worship:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Aug 18 2008, 12:16 PM~11373254
> *Thanks Volo..BTW, you are one of the people I look up to when it comes to photographs :worship:
> *


I'm just playin'... But yeah, no prob. Thanks for your good words...

I actually consider myself an intermediate-level photographer, so maybe some of these other photographers like Jae, Howard, Tony, Fisheye, Kutty, TwoTonz, etc., could give you better advice or tips since they're top-level pros... :biggrin: 

...But I learned most of what I know through some classes at college and through reading books and researching online... and of course, good ol' practice with trial & error. :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 19 2008, 09:00 AM~11126624
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 18 2008, 12:23 PM~11373319
> *BAD ASS
> *


Thanks man


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 18 2008, 12:54 PM~11373050
> *Gotta love a girl in white shorts!  :cheesy:
> *


Esma is a sweetheart love working with her she is funny keep in touch homie ...


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

COMMENTS PLEASE!!!


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 18 2008, 01:21 PM~11373292
> *I'm just playin'... But yeah, no prob.  Thanks for your good words...
> 
> I actually consider myself an intermediate-level photographer, so maybe some of these other photographers like Jae, Howard, Tony, Fisheye, Kutty, TwoTonz, etc., could give you better advice or tips since they're top-level pros...  :biggrin:
> 
> ...But I learned most of what I know through some classes at college and through reading books and researching online... and of course, good ol' practice with trial & error.  :uh:
> *


Dustin, you are the top-level pro along with everyone else you mentioned! I'm the beginner-intermediate-level photographer! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

TuCamote, I second what Dustin has suggested. Practice, practice and more practice. I recommend any book by Scott Kelby as well. Jae


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 18 2008, 04:48 PM~11373549
> *Dustin, you are the top-level pro along with everyone else you mentioned! I'm the beginner-intermediate-level photographer!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> TuCamote, I second what Dustin has suggested. Practice, practice and more practice. I recommend any book by Scott Kelby as well. Jae
> *


good lookin


----------



## mxcn_roc

From this past Friday: 


Japanese Girl and Lowrider(She's a a rookie, hasn't gotten all that comfortable around the camera yet.)


----------



## SouthsideLife




----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 18 2008, 12:48 PM~11373549
> *Dustin, you are the top-level pro along with everyone else you mentioned! I'm the beginner-intermediate-level photographer!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> TuCamote, I second what Dustin has suggested. Practice, practice and more practice. I recommend any book by Scott Kelby as well. Jae
> *


Beginner-intermediate!?!?








lol


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 18 2008, 02:02 PM~11374338
> *From this past Friday:
> 
> 
> Japanese Girl and Lowrider(She's a a rookie, hasn't gotten all that comfortable around the camera yet.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 :wow: Damn Carlos, she's hot! Got more? :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 18 2008, 03:16 PM~11374489
> *  :wow:  Damn Carlos, she's hot!  Got more?  :biggrin:
> *


There about 199 more shots. :0 

So yeah, I have more.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 18 2008, 02:21 PM~11374538
> *There about 199 more shots.  :0
> 
> So yeah, I have more.
> *


 :0 Well then... Feel free to share some more photos... I won't complain. :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by El Volo+Aug 18 2008, 01:21 PM~11373292-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just playin'... But yeah, no prob.  Thanks for your good words...
> 
> I actually consider myself an intermediate-level photographer, so maybe some of these other photographers like Jae, Howard, Tony, Fisheye, Kutty, TwoTonz, etc., could give you better advice or tips since they're top-level pros...  :biggrin:
> 
> ...But I learned most of what I know through some classes at college and through reading books and researching online... and of course, good ol' practice with trial & error.  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am learning by trial and error....no pro here. You just have to learn what looks good and what doesn't....then only post the ones that look good...lol
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Aug 18 2008, 01:48 PM~11373549
> *Dustin, you are the top-level pro along with everyone else you mentioned! I'm the beginner-intermediate-level photographer!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> TuCamote, I second what Dustin has suggested. Practice, practice and more practice. I recommend any book by Scott Kelby as well. Jae
> *



Scott Kelby is the man, I have a ton of his books!


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 18 2008, 01:21 PM~11373292
> *I'm just playin'... But yeah, no prob.  Thanks for your good words...
> 
> I actually consider myself an intermediate-level photographer, so maybe some of these other photographers like Jae, Howard, Tony, Fisheye, Kutty, TwoTonz, etc., could give you better advice or tips since they're top-level pros...   :biggrin:
> 
> ...But I learned most of what I know through some classes at college and through reading books and researching online... and of course, good ol' practice with trial & error.   :uh:
> *



Thanks for the compliment though....that's a pretty elite group right there^^^^^

On an unrelated note ....I'm picking up a Nikon 28-70 2.8 AF-S lens today.....maybe it will make me a pro...


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 18 2008, 03:25 PM~11374586
> *:0  Well then... Feel free to share some more photos... I won't complain.  :biggrin:
> *



I know huh!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

I have been shooting lows for little over a year now. So I am a beginner for sure! But much respect going out to Volo, Kutty, Sergio G. and Ronnie Plumb out of Phoenix, AZ. These are the photographers that inspire me to do work!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## E-RUPT

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 18 2008, 09:22 AM~11371322
> *Sure do... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks homie,

keep those coming!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 18 2008, 03:14 PM~11374469
> *Beginner-intermediate!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 18 2008, 06:36 PM~11376304
> *Thanks for the compliment though....that's a pretty elite group right there^^^^^
> 
> On an unrelated note ....I'm picking up a Nikon 28-70 2.8 AF-S lens today.....maybe it will make me a pro...
> *


Yes, thanks Dustin for the compliment. Much appreciated!

Kutty, that is a nice piece of glass right there! That is on my must have list. Let us know how you like it. 

Carlos, post more!

BigMando88, I like what you're doing. Keep shooting away!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 19 2008, 08:51 AM~11381422
> *
> Kutty, that is a nice piece of glass right there! That is on my must have list. Let us know how you like it.
> 
> Carlos, post more!
> 
> BigMando88, I like what you're doing. Keep shooting away!
> *



X2


----------



## TuCamote

k, here is a link for a ton of ebooks and how to's, found it interesting:

http://photoprodirect.blogspot.com/


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## nobueno

Lifestyle CC


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Whats up homies! I just started the myspace page. Check it out and add yourself to the friends list. Im still working on it!!!lol :biggrin: 


BigMando Photography Myspace Page


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 19 2008, 01:37 PM~11383052
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lifestyle CC
> *


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Aug 18 2008, 01:31 PM~11373386
> *COMMENTS PLEASE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WELL I GUESS MY PHOTOS ARENT GOOD ENOUGH FOR THIS PAGE OF PROS :tears: :tears: 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Aug 19 2008, 06:47 PM~11386919
> *WELL I GUESS MY PHOTOS ARENT GOOD ENOUGH FOR THIS PAGE OF PROS :tears:  :tears:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i feel your pain


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Aug 18 2008, 01:31 PM~11373386
> *COMMENTS PLEASE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm no photographer but that first photo is quite nice brother!
P


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Aug 19 2008, 08:19 PM~11389012
> *I'm no photographer but that first photo is quite nice brother!
> P
> *


x2


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 20 2008, 06:33 AM~11391369
> *x2
> *


Sorry Popeye, I thought I commented on them. Dig the shots, especially the 1st one! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 20 2008, 06:33 AM~11391369
> *x2
> *


i just added you on myspace homie


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 20 2008, 10:08 AM~11393223
> *i just added you on myspace homie
> *


Got'cha  :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

This topic can't die......


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 20 2008, 02:22 PM~11393856
> *This topic can't die......
> *

























































*WON'T DIE*


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 18 2008, 03:02 PM~11374338
> *From this past Friday:
> 
> 
> Japanese Girl and Lowrider(She's a a rookie, hasn't gotten all that comfortable around the camera yet.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Real nice! :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 20 2008, 12:00 PM~11394248
> *Real nice!  :biggrin:
> *


x2! I'm still waiting on Carlos to post more from that shoot! :angry: 


:biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 20 2008, 01:12 PM~11394371
> *x2!  I'm still waiting on Carlos to post more from that shoot!  :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *



Ok..last one....here's a shot I took while I was trying to figure out my light set up for the shoot.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 20 2008, 12:43 PM~11394673
> *Ok..last one....here's a shot I took while I was trying to figure out my light set up for the shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautiful.   

Thanks for sharing Big Carlos!


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 20 2008, 01:49 PM~11394729
> *Beautiful.
> 
> Thanks for sharing Big Carlos!
> *


It's that peer pressure. :0 

And, I don't think 5'11" and 180lbs is that big. :dunno:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 20 2008, 12:53 PM~11394776
> *It's that's peer pressure.  :0
> 
> And, I don't think 5'11" and 180lbs is that big.  :dunno:
> *


Well in that case, POST MORE!!!

...oh and yeah, I meant that figuratively, not literally.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 20 2008, 01:58 PM~11394815
> *Well in that case, POST MORE!!!
> 
> ...oh and yeah, I meant that figuratively, not literally.
> *


As much as I would like to post more from this session. I should probably hold off until after some of the shoots get published.

I'll tell you this, I have photo sessions planned almost every weekend from now until October...so there's always going to be new stuff I'll be able to show previews of. :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 18 2008, 04:21 PM~11373292
> *I'm just playin'... But yeah, no prob.  Thanks for your good words...
> 
> I actually consider myself an intermediate-level photographer, so maybe some of these other photographers like Jae, Howard, Tony, Fisheye, Kutty, TwoTonz, etc., could give you better advice or tips since they're top-level pros...  :biggrin:
> 
> ...But I learned most of what I know through some classes at college and through reading books and researching online... and of course, good ol' practice with trial & error.  :uh:
> *


LOL... R-I-G-H-T. 

And we learned most of what we know from researching your work. So there. :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES+Aug 19 2008, 09:19 PM~11389012-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no photographer but that first photo is quite nice brother!
> P
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by El [email protected] 20 2008, 06:33 AM~11391369
> *x2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Aug 20 2008, 06:55 AM~11391444
> *Sorry Popeye, I thought I commented on them. Dig the shots, especially the 1st one!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

I LIKE THIS ONE I DONT KNOW IF I POSTED IT BEFORE....


----------



## Knightstalker




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## -ImpalaMike-

Here's some automobile shots I have done


----------



## -ImpalaMike-

Live subjects


















































self shot


















Misc. shots


----------



## -ImpalaMike-

damn server


----------



## richie562

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@Aug 20 2008, 07:27 PM~11398009
> *Here's some automobile shots I have done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Real nice pictures....... 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -ImpalaMike-

Thanks bro, I know they aren't the greatest and there are plenty of flaws but I'm still learning and I've been self taught from the beginning.


----------



## Big Doe

looks good mike :thumbsup:


----------



## juiced86

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Aug 20 2008, 09:48 PM~11397119
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats what im talking about :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## richie562

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@Aug 20 2008, 07:40 PM~11398132
> *Thanks bro, I know they aren't the greatest and there are plenty of flaws but I'm still learning and I've been self taught from the beginning.
> *


NP. From the looks of it you're on the right track. Keep up the good camera work and over time and practice you will get better.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## -ImpalaMike-

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 20 2008, 11:46 PM~11398195
> *looks good mike  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie, I need to snap off a few of the caddy


----------



## 72 kutty

> Here's some automobile shots I have done
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shots man! Really diggin the night shots!


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## JRO

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@Aug 20 2008, 11:31 PM~11398047
> *Live subjects
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that Jason's (with the black Integra) wife? 

Pics look real nice man. :biggrin:


----------



## Dolle

pics look good mike


----------



## -ImpalaMike-

> _Originally posted by JRO+Aug 21 2008, 07:11 AM~11400624-->
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Jason's (with the black Integra) wife?
> 
> Pics look real nice man.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks man, yeah thats Rhonda
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dolle_@Aug 21 2008, 07:43 AM~11400673
> *pics look good mike
> *


Gracias :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Nice pics


----------



## Atom Roberts

Nice pics Mike!


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 21 2008, 01:03 AM~11400330
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What kind of camera did you get? Looks like a Nikon.


----------



## 187_Regal

I really like these shots....can i get you to go riding with us sometime and we can ride down that way and get you to snap some of those pics........


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 21 2008, 07:01 AM~11400981
> *What kind of camera did you get?  Looks like a Nikon.
> *


cannon rebel i believe


----------



## Nasty

One of the latest pics i took of Jenaveve from this past weekends streetlow show










Barriogirls.com ALL DAY!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 21 2008, 07:02 AM~11400988
> *I really like these shots....can i get you to go riding with us sometime and we can ride down that way and get you to snap some of those pics........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 21 2008, 08:51 AM~11401567
> *cannon rebel i believe
> *


:yes:















:thumbsup: Barrio Girls :0


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 21 2008, 09:01 AM~11401648
> *:yes:
> :thumbsup: Barrio Girls :0
> *


  my buddy!!

Eddie your pics are really getting good. looks like you are listening to what i said :biggrin:


----------



## -ImpalaMike-

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Aug 21 2008, 10:02 AM~11400988
> *I really like these shots....can i get you to go riding with us sometime and we can ride down that way and get you to snap some of those pics........
> 
> *


yessir :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 21 2008, 09:04 AM~11401669
> *  my buddy!!
> 
> Eddie your pics are really getting good. looks like you are listening to what i said  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Thanks Nasty !!!!!!!!



:thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 21 2008, 09:21 AM~11401805
> *:0  Thanks Nasty !!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:
> *


anytime and like i said anytime you have a question or confused about something u have my number


----------



## mxcn_roc

A little something as I set up a shoot:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@Aug 20 2008, 08:46 PM~11398870
> *thanks homie, I need to snap off a few of the caddy
> *


x2! Big Doe's Caddy is the sheeeeit! :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 21 2008, 07:58 AM~11401616
> *One of the latest pics i took of Jenaveve from this past weekends streetlow show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barriogirls.com ALL DAY!!!!
> *



:around:  :wow:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 21 2008, 09:58 AM~11401616
> *One of the latest pics i took of Jenaveve from this past weekends streetlow show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barriogirls.com ALL DAY!!!!
> *


Post more and quit playin


----------



## El Volo

Artist Technicians wear of the NYC (Drastic CC)


----------



## El Volo

Dezra


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 21 2008, 10:42 AM~11401976
> *Dezra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El Volo+Aug 21 2008, 09:32 AM~11401901-->
> 
> 
> 
> :around:    :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-1 LO 64_@Aug 21 2008, 09:41 AM~11401966
> *Post more and quit playin
> *


Thanks guys.. ill let alfonso post up the rest of my pics


----------



## El Volo

Couple photos I took for JuicedUp! Energy Drink advertising campaign.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 21 2008, 09:43 AM~11401989
> *Couple photos I took for JuicedUp! Energy Drink advertising campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where can I buy some?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 21 2008, 10:43 AM~11401989
> *Couple photos I took for JuicedUp! Energy Drink advertising campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice........thanks for sharing!!


----------



## El Volo

The Italiana from Vegas, Natalie Marie :cheesy:


----------



## El Volo

Downtown L.A. by the 110 Freeway...


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 21 2008, 08:43 AM~11401985
> *Thanks guys.. ill let alfonso post up the rest of my pics
> *


Ah yes... Alfonso keeps all the "uncensored" shots in his stash! :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 21 2008, 08:44 AM~11401995
> *where can I buy some?
> *


They have a MySpace page:

www.myspace.com/juicedupenergy

I think they're based out of the Bay Area too...


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 21 2008, 08:45 AM~11401999
> *Nice........thanks for sharing!!
> *


Thanks 1 LO!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 21 2008, 09:49 AM~11402019
> *Ah yes... Alfonso keeps all the "uncensored" shots in his stash!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:



> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 21 2008, 09:45 AM~11402000
> *The Italiana from Vegas, Natalie Marie  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:worship:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 21 2008, 11:04 AM~11402146
> *:biggrin:  :yes:
> :worship:
> *


Yea, her body is FUCKING BANGIN'


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Aug 21 2008, 09:01 AM~11401648
> *:yes:
> :thumbsup: Barrio Girls :0
> *



Right on, Canon or Nikon...the only ones I would go with.


----------



## PICAZZO

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc+Aug 21 2008, 09:28 AM~11401860-->
> 
> 
> 
> A little something as I set up a shoot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice shot Carlos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by El [email protected] 21 2008, 09:45 AM~11402000
> *The Italiana from Vegas, Natalie Marie  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:  :wow: :worship:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-El Volo_@Aug 21 2008, 09:46 AM~11402008
> *Downtown L.A. by the 110 Freeway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: badass shot volo...


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Nasty+Aug 21 2008, 09:04 AM~11402146-->
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 1 LO [email protected] 21 2008, 10:40 AM~11402939
> *Yea, her body is FUCKING BANGIN'
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Knightstalker_@Aug 21 2008, 01:59 PM~11404622
> *:wow:  :wow: :worship:
> :wow: badass shot volo...
> *


:cheesy: Hey gracias guys... That flick is from a shoot I did with her that's coming out in the next issue of "Girls of Lowrider". I think it'll be out in early September.


----------



## LADY DANNY_85

:wave: :wave:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by LADY DANNY_85_@Aug 21 2008, 03:53 PM~11405579
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



:wave: Hey what's up Lady Danny!? :biggrin:


----------



## LADY DANNY_85

:biggrin:


----------



## richie562

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 21 2008, 08:45 AM~11402000
> *The Italiana from Vegas, Natalie Marie  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:yes: :yes: :yes: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge

thanks for the love mike :thumbsup: all the pics look good to me


----------



## -ImpalaMike-

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Aug 21 2008, 08:46 PM~11406037
> *thanks for the love mike :thumbsup: all the pics look good to me
> *


Always Homie, thanks man.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Aug 21 2008, 04:00 PM~11405634
> *:0  :0 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 21 2008, 08:58 AM~11401616
> *One of the latest pics i took of Jenaveve from this past weekends streetlow show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barriogirls.com ALL DAY!!!!
> *




:wow: I bet she knows how to cumbia!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 21 2008, 09:42 AM~11401976
> *Dezra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn those some sexy eyes!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 21 2008, 09:43 AM~11401989
> *Couple photos I took for JuicedUp! Energy Drink advertising campaign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Is that the shoot my homie Cavi was at???


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 21 2008, 09:46 AM~11402008
> *Downtown L.A. by the 110 Freeway...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



and Volo said he is not a pro!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

Any of you fools or El Volo ever done any head shots for Hollywood purposes? I've been asked for some head shots :dunno:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 21 2008, 11:44 PM~11409524
> *Is that the shoot my homie Cavi was at???
> *


Cavi...? That name sounds familiar, but I don't know... What's he do?


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 21 2008, 11:47 PM~11409532
> *and Volo said he is not a pro!!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *



:nono:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 22 2008, 03:40 AM~11409781
> *Any of you fools or El Volo ever done any head shots for Hollywood purposes? I've been asked for some head shots :dunno:
> *


Hey what's up FCE? I've been asked by two or three up small actors for head shots, but only one has come through so far. He's a Latino actor and stuntman (myspace.com/latinstuntman) who recently grew out his beard for a more diverse look. He wanted some head shots so that he could possibly get "terrorist" parts.

Here's how he normally looks:











Here's how he looked with the beard:


----------



## El Volo

Lady Tribe & her rides...


----------



## El Volo

Sandy


----------



## El Volo

Autumn from Vegas


----------



## DVS

TTT and boy do I have questions.


----------



## richie562

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 22 2008, 04:27 AM~11409858
> *Autumn from Vegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*AUTUMN is my FAVORITE SEASON.......*

:biggrin: :0  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 22 2008, 04:21 AM~11409845
> *Hey what's up FCE?  I've been asked by two or three up small actors for head shots, but only one has come through so far.  He's a Latino actor and stuntman (myspace.com/latinstuntman) who recently grew out his beard for a more diverse look.  He wanted some head shots so that he could possibly get "terrorist" parts.
> 
> Here's how he normally looks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's how he looked with the beard:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not bad......are you gonna do my headshots or what homie?? :cheesy:


----------



## DVS

So here is my first question. I have a Rebel XTi that I bought last year. I've been using the kit lens but want something else. I'm looking for a wide angle lens that I could use at car shows. I'm not looking for top of the line extravagent just a good lens that will nice wide shots.

Daniel


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Aug 22 2008, 06:20 PM~11415034
> *So here is my first question. I have a Rebel XTi that I bought last year. I've been using the kit lens but want something else. I'm looking for a wide angle lens that I could use at car shows. I'm not looking for top of the line extravagent just a good lens that will nice wide shots.
> 
> Daniel
> *



Buy a versatile lens....not sure about Canon but I have an 18-200 lens for my Nikon. Does really well for car shows....you need the 18 for the wide end of the lens...especially for shows when cars are tight.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Aug 22 2008, 04:51 PM~11414808
> *AUTUMN is my FAVORITE SEASON.......
> 
> :biggrin:  :0
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Aug 22 2008, 05:15 PM~11414999
> *Not bad......are you gonna do my headshots or what homie??  :cheesy:
> *


Sure thing, just let me know! :biggrin: Are you getting into acting?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 23 2008, 12:23 PM~11419622
> *Sure thing, just let me know!  :biggrin:  Are you getting into acting?
> *


I never planned on it, but I've been asked by a close friend at a law firm that represents the right people, to submit some headshots because apparently I'd make a good villain :dunno: 

Although I'm pursuing a legal career, 100% of the shots you don't take, you miss. Never know what might come out of this. I'll hit you up later about specifics.


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 22 2008, 09:42 PM~11417094
> *Buy a versatile lens....not sure about Canon but I have an 18-200 lens for my Nikon.  Does really well for car shows....you need the 18 for the wide end of the lens...especially for shows when cars are tight.
> *


Having car in tight or just too many people around to back up and get a good shot is the reason I want a wide angle lens. I'll look into the 18-200 lens. Are there any other recommendations out there.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 21 2008, 09:45 AM~11402000
> *The Italiana from Vegas, Natalie Marie  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by DVS_@Aug 22 2008, 06:20 PM~11415034
> *So here is my first question. I have a Rebel XTi that I bought last year. I've been using the kit lens but want something else. I'm looking for a wide angle lens that I could use at car shows. I'm not looking for top of the line extravagent just a good lens that will nice wide shots.
> 
> Daniel
> *


Here's a couple under $500
Sigma 10-20
Tamron 17-50 2.8


----------



## 72 kutty

Pic with the new lens today.....


----------



## nobueno

Very nice Kutty!


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 23 2008, 10:40 PM~11422372
> *Very nice Kutty!
> *



Thanks, I 'm really diggin the lens...SUPER sharp!


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 23 2008, 10:23 PM~11422308
> *Pic with the new lens today.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice ...what lense did you get ?

Here is one of my shots today ..

Chicago


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Aug 23 2008, 11:01 PM~11422454
> *Nice ...what lense did you get ?
> 
> Here is one of my shots today ..
> 
> Chicago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice capture...I got a Nikon 28-70 AF S 2.8 Lens!


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 23 2008, 11:21 PM~11422531
> *Nice capture...I got a Nikon 28-70 AF S 2.8 Lens!
> *


Thanks kutty....Sweet lense bro.Is it better/cheaper to get it online ?


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Aug 23 2008, 11:55 PM~11422694
> *Thanks kutty....Sweet lense bro.Is it better/cheaper to get it online ?
> *



I actually found one on Craigslist....I check craigslist daily for equipment.


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 24 2008, 12:20 AM~11422850
> *I actually found one on Craigslist....I check craigslist daily for equipment.
> *


Cool ,i look at craigslist almost everyday also.Kepp them pixs coming ,your pixs are bad as.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 23 2008, 10:23 PM~11422308
> *Pic with the new lens today.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 23 2008, 10:23 PM~11422308
> *Pic with the new lens today.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can you post the un-edited picture so we can see the side by side view??

ive been goin back and forth between buy that lens or the Nikon 135mm f/2 DC

thanks in advance bro :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty

Unedited....

F/11 -0.7 Exposure ISO 200 1/500 Vivid 


Unedited










Didn't really do too much to it..mostly just some basics to the model


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 24 2008, 01:25 PM~11425023
> *Unedited....
> 
> F/11 -0.7 Exposure  ISO 200  1/500  Vivid
> Unedited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't really do too much to it..mostly just some basics to the model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn i think i like this lens better!!

i mean the other 1 is great because you can control the bokeh but i think there are some lmitations with the D80. i mean i could always get the same lens just in the 105mm and a little cheaper too.

but i dont know after seeing that pic it might have made my mind up


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 24 2008, 02:57 PM~11425458
> *damn i think i like this lens better!!
> 
> i mean the other 1 is great because you can control the bokeh but i think there are some lmitations with the D80. i mean i could always get the same lens just in the 105mm and a little cheaper too.
> 
> but i dont know after seeing that pic it might have made my mind up
> *



Yeah I really like the lens...it was worth the money! If I had a little bit more to spend I would have got the 24-70 AF S 2.8. That little bit extra helps on the wide angle end for cars. Even my studio pics are sharper with this lens. My next lenses are gonna be the Nikon 70-200 2.8 VR, Nikon 50 1.4 and probably the 17-35 2.8 ....in that order.


----------



## PICAZZO

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## El Volo

Good morning everybody... Here we are again, another work week.  

...but good stuff being posted up here... Keep it up! :biggrin: 


'68 Caddy convertible:


----------



## El Volo

Ariana :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

Moving continental kit...


----------



## El Volo

Backseat Boogie (clothing)


----------



## El Volo

Martin getting "hands on" in his fine '59 convertible Impala :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

:uh:


----------



## El Volo

Y'all know cover model, Nikki Zeno, right? :around:











.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 25 2008, 09:12 AM~11431005
> *Martin getting "hands on" in his fine '59 convertible Impala  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sign me up for 1 of these shoots please :yes:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 25 2008, 09:12 AM~11431005
> *Martin getting "hands on" in his fine '59 convertible Impala  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats a job I can do!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Nasty+Aug 25 2008, 01:50 PM~11433970-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sign me up for 1 of these shoots please :yes:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big Mando 88_@Aug 25 2008, 10:41 PM~11439430
> *Thats a job I can do!!!!!!!!!
> *


You guys are hired! :biggrin: But I need to tell you ahead of time that there is no pay, however there are _other_ benefits. :nicoderm:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 25 2008, 10:30 AM~11431137
> *Y'all know cover model, Nikki Zeno, right?  :around:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> *


Great angle


----------



## caddyext05

Some bad ass pictures guys... What kind of camera do you guys recommend for a beginner (no experience) that wants to take some quality pictures? I like the fish-eye effect as well. Thanks


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 26 2008, 12:16 AM~11439592
> *You guys are hired!  :biggrin:  But I need to tell you ahead of time that there is no pay, however there are other benefits.  :nicoderm:
> *


benefits are sometimes better than pay :0


----------



## caddyext05

anyone??? ttt


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by caddyext05_@Aug 26 2008, 11:35 AM~11442691
> *anyone??? ttt
> *


I would say that if you're serious about your photography, then a good beginner camera would be like a lower-end SLR camera. They're pretty versatile and you can put it on "auto" mode and still shoot like a pro.  Canon or Nikon would be my recommendation. Go to Best Buy or Circuit City and look to spend about $500, give or take.


----------



## caddyext05

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 26 2008, 11:50 AM~11442815
> *I would say that if you're serious about your photography, then a good beginner camera would be like a lower-end SLR camera.  They're pretty versatile and you can put it on "auto" mode and still shoot like a pro.    Canon or Nikon would be my recommendation.  Go to Best Buy or Circuit City and look to spend about $500, give or take.
> *


Good looking out. Thanks for the info. I'll stop by Best Buy today. Thanks


----------



## JRO

:biggrin: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=427217


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by caddyext05_@Aug 26 2008, 03:10 PM~11443029
> *Good looking out. Thanks for the info. I'll stop by Best Buy today. Thanks
> *


I would spend a lil more and get like the canon xti it seems to be a decent camera and then you can spend the money on the lenses those are pricy.


----------



## mxcn_roc

I'm no pro, but I like getting results. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 25 2008, 08:12 AM~11431005
> *Martin getting "hands on" in his fine '59 convertible Impala  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 26 2008, 02:44 PM~11443938
> *I'm no pro, but I like getting results.  Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think you are a pro


----------



## BIGMIKE

a lil dark but i like the overall result :dunno:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 26 2008, 04:41 PM~11444997
> *a lil dark but i like the overall result :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 26 2008, 04:32 AM~11440029
> *Great angle
> *


Thanks 1 LO! :wave: uffin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by caddyext05_@Aug 26 2008, 12:10 PM~11443029
> *Good looking out. Thanks for the info. I'll stop by Best Buy today. Thanks
> *



A good point-and-shoot camera can take nice photos too. But if you want to experiment with different lenses (like the fisheye lens), an SLR would be the way to go. Let us know what you find out at BB!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Aug 26 2008, 12:22 PM~11443141
> *:biggrin: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=427217
> *


 :uh:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 26 2008, 01:44 PM~11443938
> *I'm no pro, but I like getting results.  Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



No pro!?!? :uh: 

Damn, that's a bad-ass shot right there, Carlos...  :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 26 2008, 03:41 PM~11444997
> *a lil dark but i like the overall result :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like it too... Good job Big Mike! 

Any events coming up that you're going to cover?


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 26 2008, 08:22 PM~11447021
> *No pro!?!?  :uh:
> 
> Damn, that's a bad-ass shot right there, Carlos...    :biggrin:  :worship:
> *


I'm not to your level yet. I just do this for fun on the weekends.  

You going to the indoor show in San Diego this weekend?


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 26 2008, 07:23 PM~11447046
> *I like it too... Good job Big Mike!
> 
> Any events coming up that you're going to cover?
> *


thanks. i'm going to the San Diego indoor this Sunday

and later in september i plan to go to that picnic in San Pedro.


you going to any of those?


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 26 2008, 07:29 PM~11447136
> *I'm not to your level yet.  I just do this for fun on the weekends.
> 
> You going to the indoor show in San Diego this weekend?
> *


Well thanks man... But it's the same for me... a part-time hobby I do. I wish it was my full-time job! :biggrin: 

No man... damn it... I wanted to go to that show in SD too... I usually have weekends off, but I have to work this weekend! :angry: You going? If so, you gotta take some pics so I can see what I missed! :uh: 

:biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 26 2008, 07:34 PM~11447204
> *thanks. i'm going to the San Diego indoor this Sunday
> 
> and later in september i plan to go to that picnic in San Pedro.
> you going to any of those?
> *


Coo... 

Hmmm, I didn't hear about the one in San Pedro... what's that one about? Maybe I can make it to that one.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 26 2008, 07:40 PM~11447288
> *Coo...
> 
> Hmmm, I didn't hear about the one in San Pedro... what's that one about?  Maybe I can make it to that one.
> *


yea its on Sept. 20th...supposedly just for people from layitlow.com...to meet up and watnot...cars, bbq, beer...sounds good to me :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 26 2008, 08:37 PM~11447246
> *Well thanks man... But it's the same for me... a part-time hobby I do.  I wish it was my full-time job!  :biggrin:
> 
> No man... damn it... I wanted to go to that show in SD too... I usually have weekends off, but I have to work this weekend!  :angry:  You going?  If so, you gotta take some pics so I can see what I missed!  :uh:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, I'll be out in SD helping debut the new issue of Impalas. First cover I got where I was able to do the design and the photo shoot and use the model I wanted.


----------



## richie562

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 26 2008, 07:47 PM~11447374
> *Yeah, I'll be out in SD helping debut the new issue of Impalas. First cover I got where I was able to do the design and the photo shoot and use the model I wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 *LOOKS GOOD............. *:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> You guys are hired! :biggrin: But I need to tell you ahead of time that there is no pay, however there are _other_ benefits. :nicoderm:
> [/quot
> 
> Just pay for a 30 pack and its on! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 26 2008, 02:44 PM~11443938
> *I'm no pro, but I like getting results.  Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Good clean pics homie! You got my vote! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Im hooked on Black & White!


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 26 2008, 10:11 PM~11448886
> *Im hooked on Black & White!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ

This going to be a good event!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 26 2008, 11:19 PM~11448945
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

*Heres some black and whites of mine. Tell me what you guys think please. I appreciate it.*


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 27 2008, 01:11 AM~11448886
> *Im hooked on Black & White!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*Nice photo, heres one I took like that.....a lil bit :biggrin: *


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Aug 26 2008, 11:37 PM~11449028
> *Heres some black and whites of mine. Tell me what you guys think please.  I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the close up shot! Good job homie!


----------



## Eazy

*Heres the camera I've been using :biggrin: Not major at all but can't afford a really good camera right now. Someday I'll have a bomb camera and then show what I can really do. *


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Aug 26 2008, 10:37 PM~11449028
> *Heres some black and whites of mine. Tell me what you guys think please.  I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 27 2008, 01:44 AM~11449058
> *I like the close up shot! Good job homie!
> *



Thanks homie!


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 27 2008, 01:45 AM~11449063
> *:thumbsup:
> *



*Thanks G, I love them B&W's you took  *


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Aug 26 2008, 11:45 PM~11449060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres the camera I've been using  :biggrin: Not major at all but can't afford a really good camera right now.  Someday I'll have a bomb camera and then show what I can really do.
> *


Gotta start some where! Ive been down that block! Working on getting my big boy camera! lol. :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 27 2008, 01:47 AM~11449071
> *Gotta start some where! Ive been down that block! Working on getting my big boy camera! lol.  :biggrin:
> *



Your right man


----------



## BIGMIKE

something i did right now


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Nasty

another 1 from the show










sorry its so small, i think myspace resizes the pics or something :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 27 2008, 08:36 AM~11450249
> *another 1 from the show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry its so small, i think myspace resizes the pics or something  :uh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## langeberg

Bought a Canon DSLR camera today.
The first pics I made... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

Gonna put that camera to good use in Vegas langeberg? :biggrin:


----------



## -ImpalaMike-

I love shooting black and whites


----------



## langeberg

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 28 2008, 02:18 AM~11454762
> *  Gonna put that camera to good use in Vegas langeberg? :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Aug 27 2008, 09:27 PM~11457140
> *Yes sir
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 27 2008, 09:36 AM~11450249
> *another 1 from the show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry its so small, i think myspace resizes the pics or something  :uh:
> *


Nice......she's sexy


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 28 2008, 05:25 AM~11458850
> *Nice......she's sexy
> *


its funny you say that :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 26 2008, 10:04 PM~11448834
> *
> Just pay for a 30 pack and its on!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 26 2008, 07:47 PM~11447374
> *Yeah, I'll be out in SD helping debut the new issue of Impalas. First cover I got where I was able to do the design and the photo shoot and use the model I wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good choice in model and I like the graphic work you did... Great looking cover!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 26 2008, 11:00 PM~11449103
> *something i did right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:cheesy: Looks good Big Mike!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 27 2008, 07:36 AM~11450249
> *another 1 from the show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry its so small, i think myspace resizes the pics or something  :uh:
> *


 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Aug 27 2008, 11:58 AM~11452209
> *Bought a Canon DSLR camera today.
> The first pics I made... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 28 2008, 10:11 AM~11460106
> *its funny you say that  :biggrin:
> *


Serious........damn!!


----------



## nobueno

Big Mike, here's mine from Highland Park.  










I'll be in San Diego this weekend! We should hook up and talk cameras! Carlos, I know I'll find you at the Impalas booth with Jesse & Mark. See you guys there!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 28 2008, 09:36 AM~11460290
> *Serious........damn!!
> *


I know you got a few of her movies bro!!!
if you dont make sure you check her out on barriogirls.com for movies and the GOOD pics


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Aug 28 2008, 01:42 PM~11463052
> *I know you got a few of her movies bro!!!
> if you dont make sure you check her out on barriogirls.com for movies and the GOOD pics
> *


Oh yeah... She's got some good stuff! :biggrin: Ask El Alfonso who hooked him up with her...  ...yours truly! 

Got any more pics Mr. Nasty? :biggrin: 




.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 28 2008, 02:51 PM~11463127
> *Oh yeah... She's got some good stuff!  :biggrin:  Ask El Alfonso who hooked him up with her...   ...yours truly!
> 
> Got any more pics Mr. Nasty?  :biggrin:
> .
> *


just the ones on the barriogirls myspace 

havent got a chance to shoot the good stuff with her yet. but shes a breeze to shoot and a pleasure to be around. real cool down to earth chick!


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 28 2008, 11:47 AM~11461982
> *Big Mike, here's mine from Highland Park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be in San Diego this weekend! We should hook up and talk cameras! Carlos, I know I'll find you at the Impalas booth with Jesse & Mark. See you guys there!
> *


damn ...yours looks way better homie :worship::worship::worship::worship:

we kinda went for the same angle i see...that actually makes me feel like i'm going the right way lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ

I wont be making it to the indoor show in S.D.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 28 2008, 07:55 PM~11465967
> *damn ...yours looks way better homie :worship::worship::worship::worship:
> 
> we kinda went for the same angle i see...that actually makes me feel like i'm going the right way lol
> *



Big Mike! When you showed me your pic I was like ive seen that before! LOL 

They are both badass photos!

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 25 2008, 09:12 AM~11431005
> *Martin getting "hands on" in his fine '59 convertible Impala  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bet that was your idea huh volo.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

killer work man..like always


----------



## mr.fisheye

one of my personal fav's..... in the heart of albuquerque..old town...original buildings from the late 1800's... juanita lookin lovely as always


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Aug 29 2008, 06:08 PM~11474601
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one of my personal fav's..... in the heart of albuquerque..old town...original buildings from the late 1800's... juanita lookin lovely as always
> *



Great shot!!


----------



## YellowAmigo

here is a few I ment to post but havent had a chance... hope you enjoy...


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 29 2008, 10:26 PM~11476442
> *Great shot!!
> *


thanks bro!

you do some wicked stuff too 
:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye

What up my fellow photographers

quick question, whos going to the SUPERSHOW this year?

well If you are i would like to meet alot of you...

i also build low lows with rob vanderslice...so we will have a booth for car shit...but if you guys see our booth 10x30 (VANDERSLICE CUSTOMS) roll by and say whats up...got alot of respect for your guys work..

thanks homies...keep kick ass on them pix... you mofo's inspire me to step my game up!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Aug 30 2008, 07:19 AM~11477724
> *What up my fellow photographers
> 
> quick question, whos going to the SUPERSHOW this year?
> 
> well If you are i would like to meet alot of you...
> 
> i also build low lows with rob vanderslice...so we will have a booth for car shit...but if you guys see our booth 10x30 (VANDERSLICE CUSTOMS) roll by and say whats up...got alot of respect for your guys work..
> 
> thanks homies...keep kick ass on them pix... you mofo's inspire me to step my game up!!  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: I'll be there... :wave:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 30 2008, 08:08 AM~11477855
> *:biggrin: I'll be there... :wave:
> *


hell yeah knight ...first rounds on me :biggrin:


----------



## langeberg




----------



## 72 kutty

I really liked that pic....had to mess with it a little, hope you don't mind..


----------



## langeberg

Cool. How did you do that?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 30 2008, 11:15 AM~11478554
> *I really liked that pic....had to mess with it a little, hope you don't mind..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how did you mess with it? Besides the name? :dunno:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 30 2008, 01:56 PM~11479313
> *how did you mess with it? Besides the name? :dunno:
> *



Didn't really do anything but messed with the colors and sharpened a little. Just thought it would look better a little more vibrant.


----------



## langeberg

I made those pics with a cheap $247 70-300 lens.


----------



## langeberg

Made this pic in Anaheim, Ca. from the passenger seat of a riding car with a cheap Sony Cybershot camera.


----------



## Twotonz

new lens by Canon EF-S 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6 IS


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 31 2008, 04:56 AM~11482384
> *new lens by Canon EF-S 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6 IS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hmmmmm... :scrutinize: Looks nice. :yes: What are they going for?


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 28 2008, 03:47 PM~11461982
> *Big Mike, here's mine from Highland Park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be in San Diego this weekend! We should hook up and talk cameras! Carlos, I know I'll find you at the Impalas booth with Jesse & Mark. See you guys there!
> *


Great shot Bueno... :thumbsup: Hey man we need to finish the conversation we never started. LOL I hit you back but we never got back in touch.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Aug 31 2008, 04:40 PM~11484812
> *Great shot Bueno... :thumbsup:  Hey man we need to finish the conversation we never started.  LOL  I hit you back but we never got back in touch.
> *


Howard! my bad I'll send you a pm with my mobile number. Thanks for the photo compliment. Jae


----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Sep 2 2008, 07:16 PM~11501795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## langeberg




----------



## Howard

Question... does anyone have the problem of INSISTING on lugging their bulky DSLR around with them almost anywhere because you don't want to miss anything? LOL :yes: 

Yeah, me too. But I picked up a little pocket Canon a few months back and get to shoot pretty much EVERY day now without the inconvenience or putting all the wear and tear on my 20D.

Here's a shot from a few weeks back.


----------



## TuCamote




----------



## TuCamote




----------



## Twotonz

Howard from what i was reading that lense should be out in October and it will go for $700


----------



## Ecalderon

bad as pixs camote....


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Sep 3 2008, 05:18 AM~11505180
> *Question... does anyone have the problem of INSISTING on lugging their bulky DSLR around with them almost anywhere because you don't want to miss anything?  LOL  :yes:
> 
> Yeah, me too.  But I picked up a little pocket Canon a few months back and get to shoot pretty much EVERY day now without the inconvenience or putting all the wear and tear on my 20D.
> 
> Here's a shot from a few weeks back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 You took this with a pocket Canon? What model homie? I need a new camera and don't have the $$$ for a DSLR


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Sep 3 2008, 10:58 PM~11512021
> *bad as pixs camote....
> *


Thank you bro, still getting used to my camera, never had a SLR before, trial and error you know!


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Sep 3 2008, 10:54 AM~11507517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## TuCamote

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 4 2008, 09:58 AM~11515105
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE

hey Volo, this is the ride you recently took pics of for LRM. "Double Down"
this is just one of my fav. pics ive taken of it too :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 4 2008, 07:04 AM~11515141
> *hey Volo, this is the ride you recently took pics of for LRM. "Double Down"
> this is just one of my fav. pics ive taken of it too :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 Niiice... :thumbsup: Badass pics of the SD show too homie!


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Sep 3 2008, 11:59 AM~11507557
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Real nice pics homie...


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 4 2008, 10:13 AM~11515183
> *Real nice pics homie...
> *


Thank you, coming from you guys means a lot to me!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Sep 3 2008, 09:47 PM~11511175-->
> 
> 
> 
> Howard from what i was reading that lense should be out in October and it will go for $700
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright cool... thanks for the info :thumbsup: Looks like it could be a good seller. :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Knightstalker_@Sep 4 2008, 09:24 AM~11514947
> *:0 You took this with a pocket Canon? What model homie? I need a new camera and don't have the $$$ for a DSLR
> *


I have the SD1000... not sure if they still sell it but they have models that are basically the same thing just for the newer seasons you know? Its WELL worth the cash to have the accessibility to shoot WHENEVER. :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno

Good stuff TuCamote!

Here's one of mine from San Diego this past weekend...


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 4 2008, 06:10 AM~11515173
> * Niiice... :thumbsup: Badass pics of the SD show too homie!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 4 2008, 02:38 PM~11517373
> *Good stuff TuCamote!
> 
> Here's one of mine from San Diego this past weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell of a shot man........wish we had indoor car shows here in NYC, hope to get some good shots for the mexican parade


----------



## -ImpalaMike-

I don't suppose anyone would billy willing to make me a nice little watermark for my picture so people would quit jacking them on the net. I'm not very good with any type of graphic design and the watermark I made on photoshop is pretty borry. I'm wanting something with a little more spice lol

TwoTonez and Big Mikes are really nice :biggrin: 

see, pretty boring plus I don't like the idea of the 08 on there cause I will have to change it when 2009 gets here lol


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by TuCamote+Sep 4 2008, 01:34 PM~11519169-->
> 
> 
> 
> hell of a shot man........wish we had indoor car shows here in NYC, hope to get some good shots for the mexican parade
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i remember the ones from the last parade you posted. there were badass...so now that you have an SLR camera i bet they'll be even better :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin--ImpalaMike-_@Sep 4 2008, 04:40 PM~11520594
> *I don't suppose anyone would billy willing to make me a nice little watermark for my picture so people would quit jacking them on the net. I'm not very good with any type of graphic design and the watermark I made on photoshop is pretty borry. I'm wanting something with a little more spice lol
> 
> TwoTonez and Big Mikes are really nice  :biggrin:
> 
> see, pretty boring plus I don't like the idea of the 08 on there cause I will have to change it when 2009 gets here  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a cool shot right there...i can mess around with some font and create a lil design for you later tonite...i can just save it as a .psd file with no background so you can just lay it on top of your pictures like i do.


----------



## -ImpalaMike-

cool bro, I do all my post editing in Photoshop so that would be perfect. Thanks alot!


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@Sep 4 2008, 05:30 PM~11520992
> *cool bro, I do all my post editing in Photoshop so that would be perfect. Thanks alot!
> *


so what do you want on it? just the MjK?


----------



## -ImpalaMike-

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 4 2008, 10:47 PM~11521656
> *so what do you want on it? just the MjK?
> *


Yeah, I don't have alot of imagination when it comes to something like that. It's just my initials lol


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 4 2008, 11:38 AM~11517373
> *Good stuff TuCamote!
> 
> Here's one of mine from San Diego this past weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Jae, looking good. :thumbsup: 

Good chatting with you in SD this weekend. Shoot me your numbers and I'll give you a call when I'm out there the 13th and 14th. 

-Carlos


----------



## BIGMIKE

:dunno: let me know


----------



## -ImpalaMike-

looks great to me man. I appreciate it. I'll pm you my email address so you can send me the file. Thanks again


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@Sep 4 2008, 07:44 PM~11522265
> *looks great to me man. I appreciate it. I'll pm you my email address so you can send me the file. Thanks again
> *


email sent


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 4 2008, 08:15 PM~11521917
> *Hey Jae, looking good.  :thumbsup:
> 
> Good chatting with you in SD this weekend. Shoot me your numbers and I'll give you a call when I'm out there the 13th and 14th.
> 
> -Carlos
> *


Carlos, likewise! I will PM you my #'s. Jae


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 4 2008, 08:39 PM~11522212
> *:dunno: let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Big Mike, I like the way that came out! I guess I need to get my hands on PS and learn how to insert my logo that Puro made me. Jae


----------



## 72 kutty




----------



## YellowAmigo

hey guys I want your opinion on this one I took over the weekend. I really like this and to let you know there is no photoshop involved....


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

Ditigal cannon power shot 53


----------



## BLVD




----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE+Sep 4 2008, 08:39 PM~11522212-->
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno: let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: Looks good homie.. Can I get one? :biggrin: J/K
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-72 kutty_@Sep 5 2008, 08:02 AM~11525197
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Badass... the pic and the car.. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Sep 5 2008, 03:53 PM~11529064
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wave:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Sep 5 2008, 06:53 PM~11529064
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good :thumbsup:

Hey... you have a photo partner in Tennessee? I think I met him on MySpace anyway. Sounds like you guys have some interesting things going on.


----------



## GRS-HPR

DAMN IM TO SCARED TO POST MY PICS IN HERE THERE NO WAY AS GOOD AS ALL YOUR HOMIES IMAGES


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Sep 5 2008, 12:45 PM~11527395
> *Ditigal cannon power shot 53
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn i want a harley!


----------



## langeberg




----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Sep 5 2008, 10:07 PM~11532218
> *DAMN IM TO SCARED TO POST MY PICS IN HERE THERE NO WAY AS GOOD AS ALL YOUR HOMIES IMAGES
> *


Feel free homie .....dont ever be scare about showing waht you got,that is you and you might even get some good pointes here .....all this photographers are cool as peepz


----------



## Ecalderon

Nice pixs fellas...Here is one of my O.G


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Sep 6 2008, 12:12 PM~11535071
> *Feel free homie .....dont ever be scare about showing waht you got,that is you and you might even get some good pointes here .....all this photographers are cool as peepz
> *


x2 man...aint no egos in here...just love for the art and work man....we all started somewhere....and know this, in photography....YOU ARE ALWAYS LEARNING...TRUST ME!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Sep 6 2008, 11:47 AM~11535253
> *x2 man...aint no egos in here...just love for the art and work man....we all started somewhere....and know this, in photography....YOU ARE ALWAYS LEARNING...TRUST ME!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 24 2008, 01:25 PM~11425023
> *Unedited....
> 
> F/11 -0.7 Exposure  ISO 200  1/500  Vivid
> Unedited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't really do too much to it..mostly just some basics to the model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE JOB HOMIE!!
P


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Aug 20 2008, 06:47 PM~11397110
> *I LIKE THIS ONE I DONT KNOW IF I POSTED IT BEFORE....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE PROBLEM WITH THIS SHOT, IS JUST COMPOSITION POPEYE. THE UGLY ASS PIPE STICKING OUT OF THE GROUND RUINS THE SHOT AND ALSO LEARN TO CROP YOU'RE PHOTOS, LIKE TOO MUCH GRASS AT THE BOTTOM.HEAR WHAT I'M SAYING?
KEEP GOING BROTHER.PRACTICE MAKES PERFECT.
That goes the same in my field.
PURO


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 6 2008, 01:09 PM~11535368
> *x2
> *


X3


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye+Sep 6 2008, 03:47 PM~11535253-->
> 
> 
> 
> x2 man...aint no egos in here...just love for the art and work man....we all started somewhere....and know this, in photography....YOU ARE ALWAYS LEARNING...TRUST ME!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 04:09 PM~11535368
> *x2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Sep 6 2008, 04:42 PM~11535569
> *X3
> *


ABSOLUTELY!! Amen. :thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Sep 5 2008, 03:53 PM~11529064
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Blvd, Good Shot! Keep them coming. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon

CHITOWN NIGHT SKY!!


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## BigMandoAZ

This is a shot I did yesterday in the old Yuma Cemetary.


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## BIGMIKE

badass pics anteazy :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Sep 7 2008, 02:09 AM~11538795
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looking good homie


----------



## TuCamote

NY/NJ Show today, did not stay for the Hop...too damn hot, I welcome criticism, not not expert, just sharing my point of view from today's show


----------



## TuCamote




----------



## TuCamote




----------



## TuCamote




----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE+Sep 7 2008, 02:12 PM~11540508-->
> 
> 
> 
> badass pics anteazy :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big Mando 88_@Sep 7 2008, 02:30 PM~11540592
> *looking good homie
> *


Thanks homies, I really do appreciate it. I can't wait to see how my pics will look with a decent camera..


----------



## GRS-HPR

TIME TO PUT IT DOWN FOR AUS RIDERS P.S PICS MAYBE NOT GOOD AS MOST THE PEOPLES IN HERE 


:0


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Sep 8 2008, 12:49 AM~11544576
> *TIME TO PUT IT DOWN FOR AUS RIDERS P.S PICS MAYBE NOT GOOD AS MOST THE PEOPLES IN HERE
> 
> 
> :0
> *


Doesn't matter... let's see what you've been working on. :yes:


----------



## PICAZZO

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## TuCamote

Freaking guy has a little smile coming out of his ass..... :0


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Sep 8 2008, 11:57 AM~11548760
> *Freaking guy has a little smile coming out of his ass..... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Ecalderon

Hell naw ,that shit is funny as f**k lol


----------



## mxcn_roc




----------



## Ecalderon

...


----------



## Ecalderon

? for anyone who can help me out here ...whats the lowest price you seen the Grey 70-200 VR for nikon d300 and if you have a great site to look at?? 

Thanks fellas


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Sep 9 2008, 12:38 AM~11554150
> *? for anyone who can help me out here ...whats the lowest price you seen the Grey 70-200 VR for nikon d300 and if you have a great site to look at??
> 
> Thanks fellas
> *


http://www.bhphotovideo.com/

www.adorama.com


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Sep 9 2008, 12:38 AM~11554150
> *? for anyone who can help me out here ...whats the lowest price you seen the Grey 70-200 VR for nikon d300 and if you have a great site to look at??
> 
> Thanks fellas
> *


It won't give you prices but its GREAT for comparisons. 

http://www.dpreview.com


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Sep 8 2008, 09:38 PM~11554150
> *? for anyone who can help me out here ...whats the lowest price you seen the Grey 70-200 VR for nikon d300 and if you have a great site to look at??
> 
> Thanks fellas
> *


You'll have a better chance buying it from overseas via EBAY. I don't think we'll every see those in the US again. 

Try http://www.fotoconnection.com/ or http://shashinki.com/shop/nikon-70200mm-f2...ml?currency=USD


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

Sup Jae BUENO!!!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 9 2008, 11:17 AM~11558330
> *Sup Jae BUENO!!!
> *


Puro! How are things?


----------



## mxcn_roc

From my shoot this past Sunday...Let me know what you think. Here is a before and after pic. I'm midway into the editing process of the actual photo:


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 9 2008, 06:02 PM~11560236
> *From my shoot this past Sunday...Let me know what you think.  Here is a before and after pic.  I'm midway into the editing process of the actual photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's tight homie, really nice photo, what u using for editing?


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Sep 9 2008, 03:32 PM~11560431
> *That's tight homie, really nice photo, what u using for editing?
> *


Thanks man...I use Apple Aperture and Adobe Photoshop.


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 9 2008, 06:44 PM~11560530
> *Thanks man...I use Apple Aperture and Adobe Photoshop.
> *


I'm learning so much from you guys I want to give back, here is a link for all the photoshop users for all the EYE CANDY plugins, enjoy.
Photoshop plugins (EYE CANDY)


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 9 2008, 03:02 PM~11560236
> *From my shoot this past Sunday...Let me know what you think.  Here is a before and after pic.  I'm midway into the editing process of the actual photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Excellent Carlos!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Sep 8 2008, 01:57 PM~11548760
> *Freaking guy has a little smile coming out of his ass..... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 9 2008, 08:50 PM~11561552
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


too funny


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Sep 9 2008, 04:19 PM~11560810
> *I'm learning so much from you guys I want to give back, here is a link for all the photoshop users for all the EYE CANDY plugins, enjoy.
> Photoshop plugins (EYE CANDY)
> *


damn i wish i just had photoshop hahaha

i doubt id use it alot for my photos tho. but just to have and mess around with :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by TuCamote+Sep 9 2008, 04:19 PM~11560810-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm learning so much from you guys I want to give back, here is a link for all the photoshop users for all the EYE CANDY plugins, enjoy.
> Photoshop plugins (EYE CANDY)
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really don't use plugins. Essentially, plugs are just pre-written short cuts, similar to actions. If you really want to learn Photoshop, focus on adjustment layers, channels and masking.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Sep 9 2008, 05:46 PM~11561506
> *Excellent Carlos!
> *


Thanks Jae.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 9 2008, 07:41 PM~11562626
> *I really don't use plugins. Essentially, plugs are just pre-written short cuts, similar to actions.  If you really want to learn Photoshop, focus on adjustment layers, channels and masking.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> Thanks Jae.
> *



I agree...I have plugins, bot don't use them. Would rather use layers nad masking. Haven't really messed with channels too much.


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 9 2008, 03:02 PM~11560236
> *From my shoot this past Sunday...Let me know what you think.  Here is a before and after pic.  I'm midway into the editing process of the actual photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awsome ...great job roc


----------



## Mr. 412

Just finished up a couple last weekend around the hood - Constructive Criticism always welcomed ... 
































































Sorry no Lowriders .... That's not a luxury we have many of round here ...


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Sep 9 2008, 08:28 PM~11563117
> *Just finished up a couple last weekend around the hood - Constructive Criticism always welcomed ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry no Lowriders .... That's not a luxury we have many of round here ...
> *


fuckin tight homie!!!

what kinda gear are you use'n?? sorry if you already posted.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Sep 9 2008, 08:28 PM~11563117
> *Just finished up a couple last weekend around the hood - Constructive Criticism always welcomed ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful night work man...that's something I have been wanting to get out and do.  That's some inspiring work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry no Lowriders .... That's not a luxury we have many of round here ...
> *


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Sep 9 2008, 08:28 PM~11563117
> *Just finished up a couple last weekend around the hood - Constructive Criticism always welcomed ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry no Lowriders .... That's not a luxury we have many of round here ...
> *



the tunnel shot is badass!!!!!!


----------



## caddyext05

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 9 2008, 02:02 PM~11560236
> *From my shoot this past Sunday...Let me know what you think.  Here is a before and after pic.  I'm midway into the editing process of the actual photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice picture...if you dont mind, what process is used to get that rich color effect in photoshop? thanks


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 9 2008, 11:38 PM~11563221
> *fuckin tight homie!!!
> what kinda gear are you use'n?? sorry if you already posted.
> *




Thanks homie ... I'm jus' trying

I'm as a amateur as it comes ... PLEEZBALEEVIT!
My success has come from nothing more than Trial & Error & great guidance by the like's of El Volo, TwoTonz, Kutty, & Howard to just name a few .... 

All I'm working with is an Old Skool NIKON N60 actual film ( & thanks to Dustin for that because there's really some shots i got from film that i'd never get digitally ) & the NIKON D50 for bodies!

I got a Quantaray 18-200mm 1:3.5-6.3 lens
I got a Nikon AF NIKKOR 28-80mm 1:3.5-5.6 D lens
& last but not least ...
I got a Nikon AF NIKKOR 70-300mm 1:4-5.6 G lens


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 10 2008, 01:36 AM~11564494
> *the tunnel shot is badass!!!!!!
> *


Thank you homeboy...


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Sep 9 2008, 11:41 PM~11563245
> *Beautiful night work man...that's something I have been wanting to get out and do.  That's some inspiring work!*



That coming from you just make's me wanna grab my camera and just do more! 
Thank you so much!


----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Sep 10 2008, 05:47 PM~11570578
> *That coming from you just make's me wanna grab my camera and just do more!
> Thank you so much!
> *



No problem man, I call'em like I see them. Those pics make me want to get out there and shoot. I have been concentrating so much on my studio stuff and making some more $ that I haven't really just gone out do some shooting for myself.

Here's one of the most recent studio pics....messing around with the wife.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 9 2008, 03:02 PM~11560236
> *From my shoot this past Sunday...Let me know what you think.  Here is a before and after pic.  I'm midway into the editing process of the actual photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: NICE!!!


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Sep 9 2008, 07:28 PM~11563117
> *Just finished up a couple last weekend around the hood - Constructive Criticism always welcomed ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry no Lowriders .... That's not a luxury we have many of round here ...
> *


thats some badass photography man! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Sep 10 2008, 08:47 PM~11572557
> *No problem man, I call'em like I see them.  Those pics make me want to get out there and shoot.  I have been concentrating so much on my studio stuff and making some more $ that I haven't really just gone out do some shooting for myself.
> 
> Here's one of the most recent studio pics....messing around with the wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice photo homie! I like the one you have on your myspace page! The Bubblegum Shot! That is a clean photo!!!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 8 2008, 03:36 PM~11551050
> *
> *


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 10 2008, 11:02 PM~11573771
> *Nice photo homie! I like the one you have on your myspace page! The Bubblegum Shot! That is a clean photo!!!
> *



Thanks man! That bubblegum one was pretty funny....I liked it too.


----------



## stillchippin

I got a Nikon D40, what are some good lens to use for this?


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Sep 9 2008, 08:28 PM~11563117
> *Just finished up a couple last weekend around the hood - Constructive Criticism always welcomed ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry no Lowriders .... That's not a luxury we have many of round here ...
> *


Woah! I have yet to even attempt these type of shots. Your shots are excellent!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Sep 11 2008, 07:00 AM~11574830
> *I got a Nikon D40, what are some good lens to use for this?
> *


What's your budget? Here's a few...

Nikon 18-200 VR
Nikon 17-55 2.8
Tamron 17-50 2.8
Sigma 10-20
Nikon 28-70 2.8
Nikon 70-200 2.8 VR


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by caddyext05_@Sep 10 2008, 06:45 AM~11565737
> *very nice picture...if you dont mind, what process is used to get that rich color effect in photoshop? thanks
> *


Well, my process might be a little longer than some when it comes to color correcting an image. 

For one, I start off with the RAW file by opening it up in Apple Aperture, since with that file format I will have greater control over correcting color. Once I've tweaked and got it to the point were I think it's visually appealing, I export the file as a PSD(Photoshop file) and continue my second phase of editing. 

In the second phase of editing, I focus on any imperfections, such as blemishes on the model or in the environment(ex. visible light equipment, etc.) and if I wanted to bring out a certain element in the photo, I isolate the specific element by masking it out and making it its own layer. 

Some of the additional color correcting in Photoshop I do, I work with:

Levels
Color Balance
Curves
Brightness and Contrast
Hues and Saturation 
Selective Color 

Depending on what the image is for or what type of turnaround I'm working with, this process can take anywhere from 1 hour to 5 hours, it all depends on what I'm wanting to achieve. 

And to stress a point, I'm a designer by trade(been designing for the last 8 years) and I only started doing these photo shoots 6 months ago. 

I hope that answers any of your questions. 

-Carlos


----------



## mxcn_roc

Here's a semi-completed image from my most recent shoot:


----------



## Ecalderon

Good stuf mxcn_roc ......


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 11 2008, 07:55 AM~11575086
> *Here's a semi-completed image from my most recent shoot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuckin shit!!! :0  

if that was a poster, id buy like 6 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. lowkey




----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Mr. lowkey_@Sep 11 2008, 08:28 AM~11575315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Bad as pixs lowkey


----------



## Eazy

A picture I took a while back. Just did some minor editing to it..


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 11 2008, 03:55 PM~11575086
> *Here's a semi-completed image from my most recent shoot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HDR?


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Sep 11 2008, 09:56 AM~11575906
> *HDR?
> *


Nope, just light and a lot of color.


----------



## stillchippin

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 11 2008, 09:30 AM~11574972
> *What's your budget? Here's a few...
> 
> Nikon 18-200 VR
> Nikon 17-55 2.8
> Tamron 17-50 2.8
> Sigma 10-20
> Nikon 28-70 2.8
> Nikon 70-200 2.8 VR
> *


how about for long distance?


----------



## stillchippin

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 11 2008, 09:30 AM~11574972
> *What's your budget? Here's a few...
> 
> Nikon 18-200 VR
> Nikon 17-55 2.8
> Tamron 17-50 2.8
> Sigma 10-20
> Nikon 28-70 2.8
> Nikon 70-200 2.8 VR
> *


how about something with a good zoom for shooting at long distance?


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Sep 11 2008, 10:22 AM~11576108
> *how about something with a good zoom for shooting at long distance?
> *


how long of a distance??

any of the 200mm's are pretty good for walking around and stuff

this was posted before but i took this with my 18-200 mm vr from sitting in the bleachers


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 11 2008, 07:55 AM~11575086
> *Here's a semi-completed image from my most recent shoot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. lowkey

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Sep 11 2008, 09:45 AM~11575457
> *Bad as pixs lowkey
> *


Thanks for the support!
:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

this one is badass 









i want a camera like that...that can get clear ass images at night or in low-light environments


----------



## stillchippin

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Sep 11 2008, 02:49 PM~11577255
> *how long of a distance??
> 
> any of the 200mm's are pretty good for walking around and stuff
> 
> this was posted before but i took this with my 18-200 mm vr from sitting in the bleachers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Quite a ways I'm talking like in grandstands at a auto race


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Sep 11 2008, 10:22 AM~11576108
> *how about something with a good zoom for shooting at long distance?
> *



Nikon 70-200 VR is the best one they make....add a 2X teleconverter and your set if you need the extra zoom..... BUT you ara talking some serious coin.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Sep 11 2008, 08:03 PM~11581338
> *Nikon 70-200 VR is the best one they make....add a 2X teleconverter and your set if you need the extra zoom..... BUT you ara talking some serious coin.
> *


I agree. I have the 70-200 2.8 VR. I shot this at my niece's high school graduation this past June. This was shot handheld at 200mm from the bleachers. It was just a test shot. I need to get a teleconverter for the extra range.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 11 2008, 08:27 PM~11581675
> *I agree. I have the 70-200 2.8 VR. I shot this at my niece's high school graduation this past June. This was shot handheld at 200mm from the bleachers. It was just a test shot. I need to get a teleconverter for the extra range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You don't know how bad I want that lens.... I shoot some kids some kids football from time to time and REALLY would love to have that one.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Sep 11 2008, 08:33 PM~11581754
> *You don't know how bad I want that lens.... I shoot some kids some kids football from time to time and REALLY would love to have that one.
> *


Wanna trade your 28 -70 2.8? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 11 2008, 08:44 PM~11581887
> *Wanna trade your 28 -70 2.8?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I need them both..... :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Sep 11 2008, 08:50 PM~11581965
> *I need them both..... :biggrin:
> *


   It was worth a try...


----------



## Howard




----------



## mxcn_roc

Preview from the symposium last night at the Mesa Arts Center:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Sep 9 2008, 03:19 PM~11560810
> *I'm learning so much from you guys I want to give back, here is a link for all the photoshop users for all the EYE CANDY plugins, enjoy.
> Photoshop plugins (EYE CANDY)
> *


hey bro can you post some before and after pics when using these plugins/effects...ive never really used some premade ones and i just want to know wat kind of stuff is in there before i download all of it...thanks


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Sep 9 2008, 07:28 PM~11563117
> *Just finished up a couple last weekend around the hood - Constructive Criticism always welcomed ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry no Lowriders .... That's not a luxury we have many of round here ...
> *


love those man....you make me want to go out and just take random pictures


----------



## Twotonz

so many talented people in here...i wanted to quote all you guys but then ill add atleast another 2 pages...so ill do here...big props to all you guys


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Sep 9 2008, 11:28 PM~11563117
> *Just finished up a couple last weekend around the hood - Constructive Criticism always welcomed ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry no Lowriders .... That's not a luxury we have many of round here ...
> *


These are FUN! :yes: :thumbsup: More.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 12 2008, 09:33 PM~11589107
> *so many talented people in here...i wanted to quote all you guys but then ill add atleast another 2 pages...so ill do here...big props to all you guys
> *


We should pick a time/place next year to all hook up (somewhere kind of central like maybe Colorado or AZ or something) and kick back and even do some shooting. Maybe at a LRM stop or something. :dunno: :biggrin:

I know I don't write on here too often but I'm reading in this thread like 8 times a day. Keep them coming people. :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Sep 10 2008, 08:40 PM~11570503
> *Thanks homie ... I'm jus' trying
> 
> I'm as a amateur as it comes ... PLEEZBALEEVIT!
> My success has come from nothing more than Trial & Error & great guidance by the like's of El Volo, TwoTonz, Kutty, & Howard to just name a few ....
> 
> All I'm working with is an Old Skool NIKON N60 actual film ( & thanks to Dustin for that because there's really some shots i got from film that i'd never get digitally ) & the NIKON D50 for bodies!
> 
> I got a Quantaray 18-200mm 1:3.5-6.3 lens
> I got a Nikon AF NIKKOR 28-80mm  1:3.5-5.6 D lens
> & last but not least ...
> I got a Nikon AF NIKKOR 70-300mm 1:4-5.6 G lens
> *


HEY! Thanks :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Sep 12 2008, 11:03 AM~11585733
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PIC HOWARD! HOW IS THAT XXXX DOING?
PURO


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Sep 12 2008, 05:49 PM~11589208
> *We should pick a time/place next year to all hook up (somewhere kind of central like maybe Colorado or AZ or something) and kick back and even do some shooting.  Maybe at a LRM stop or something.  :dunno: :biggrin:
> 
> I know I don't write on here too often but I'm reading in this thread like 8 times a day.  Keep them coming people. :thumbsup:
> *


id be down for that...i know most of you guys from a computer screen and would definetly like to meet you guys in person


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 12 2008, 10:53 PM~11589738
> *NICE PIC HOWARD! HOW IS THAT XXXXX XXXXX DOING?
> PURO
> *


Sssshhhhhhh....


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Sep 12 2008, 05:33 PM~11589107-->
> 
> 
> 
> so many talented people in here...i wanted to quote all you guys but then ill add atleast another 2 pages...so ill do here...big props to all you guys
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Sep 12 2008, 07:13 PM~11589874
> *id be down for that...i know most of you guys from a computer screen and would definetly like to meet you guys in person
> *


hopefully i'll be able to go to vegas and meet at least the peeps in here from cali or west coast


----------



## GRS-HPR

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Sep 13 2008, 05:03 AM~11585733
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: WHAT EFFECTS OR PLUGINS WAS USED FOR THIS IMAGE


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Sep 13 2008, 07:14 AM~11591895
> *:biggrin:  WHAT EFFECTS OR PLUGINS WAS USED FOR THIS IMAGE
> *


Well I'm still learning... but basically it involves a lot of layers, color fills, gradients, and textured overlays. I've been reading online quite a bit and learning from other CS3 users how to give the pics the look I'm going for.


----------



## Mr. 412

You know I really started out on the wrong foot, thinking that most everyone was creating these amazing shots from just actually shooting; then doing some slight modifications within' photoshop or corel draw to maybe get rid of blemishes or errors that just couldn't be helped. Aside from my city images that I just posted; anything I've posted has never been touched up ... there all just raw files. 

Now that I know what's up - I took my city images and the look that I try to go for is still as natural and untouched as possible but tweaks that just bring the colors out to just punch you right in the face like and make you react like Whoooooah!


So again Thanks to the like's of Kutty, Howard, TwoTonz & Dustin especially and anyone else I may have forgotten to mention for allowing me to be friends through here & on myspace because that's allowed me to create the images that you give me a thumbs up on, so take a moment & pat yourself on the back if I don't do it enough because you have elevated yourselves to being a teacher to some of us & for that I am eternally grateful, Thank you so much!


----------



## stillchippin

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Sep 11 2008, 10:03 PM~11581338
> *Nikon 70-200 VR is the best one they make....add a 2X teleconverter and your set if you need the extra zoom..... BUT you ara talking some serious coin.
> *


Yeah that thing is $1,800 :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 12 2008, 08:13 PM~11589874
> *id be down for that...i know most of you guys from a computer screen and would definetly like to meet you guys in person
> *


if you ever roll through phoenix hit me up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Sep 13 2008, 09:16 AM~11592596
> *
> So again Thanks to the like's of Kutty, Howard, TwoTonz & Dustin especially and anyone else I may have forgotten to mention for allowing me to be friends through here & on myspace because that's allowed me to create the images that you give me a thumbs up on, so take a moment & pat yourself on the back if I don't do it enough because you have elevated yourselves to being a teacher to some of us & for that I am eternally grateful, Thank you so much!
> *




X2 much respect!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam+Sep 13 2008, 12:16 PM~11592596-->
> 
> 
> 
> You know I really started out on the wrong foot, thinking that most everyone was creating these amazing shots from just actually shooting; then doing some slight modifications within' photoshop or corel draw to maybe get rid of blemishes or errors that just couldn't be helped. Aside from my city images that I just posted; anything I've posted has never been touched up ... there all just raw files.
> 
> Now that I know what's up - I took my city images and the look that I try to go for is still as natural and untouched as possible but tweaks that just bring the colors out to just punch you right in the face like and make you react like Whoooooah!
> So again Thanks to the like's of Kutty, Howard, TwoTonz & Dustin especially and anyone else I may have forgotten to mention for allowing me to be friends through here & on myspace because that's allowed me to create the images that you give me a thumbs up on, so take a moment & pat yourself on the back if I don't do it enough because you have elevated yourselves to being a teacher to some of us & for that I am eternally grateful, Thank you so much!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well... the role of the composition of the image is IMPERATIVE. You have to start out with a strong shot. Then, from there you have post-processing options. Sometimes you want to go for the untouched look but with minor retouching to accomplish it, sometimes you want the retouching to be obvious, and other times you use the image as a starting point to create something that conveys a completely different feeling/mood.
> 
> Here's an excerpt from a conversation a while back in one of the photo threads that relates to the same.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Howard_@Mar 14 2007, 06:27 PM~7478277
> *Fun topic TwoTonz... :thumbsup:
> 
> People seem to be discussing the terms quite a bit.  Just my .02--developing (or "editing") is just as important as shooting.  Since we aren't printing when we publish pics to the web the software is like our darkrooms.  There are many great photographers that will tell you (have told me... I ask a lot of questions  :biggrin: ) things that basically amount to a raw image being like a car in primer.  The editing is like the paint/pinstripes.  Its like a 50/50 art.  And when you can marry your shooting with your finishing you have more creative freedom in your expression.  But still... GREAT idea, of course it takes nothing from it. :thumbsup:
> 
> But Here's an excerpt from a VERY popular/standard online weekly photography contest site.  I LOVE visiting the site--even though I rarely participate (VERY nice work there) I think their rules are fair and it really keeps the site going.  Input?
> *





> _Originally posted by Howard_@Mar 15 2007, 11:47 AM~7483132
> *Right, right... and I DEFINITELY know the difference between a raw, an edited pic (b/w, contrast, levels), and an "altered" pic (layers, distorting, color and b/w combination pics).  I think what people are saying is that "altered" pics is not what they want, but we may be throwing more into that category than warranted.
> *





> _Originally posted by Howard_@Mar 15 2007, 11:33 AM~7483035
> *Why stripe a car if the paint looks good? I'm not sure that turning a pic to black and white and adjusting the contrast would qualify it as "radical custom" photography any more than switches and stripes would qualify an otherwise stock Impala as the same... why mess with it if its a nice ride in the beginning?  Because it adds to what you've already started to build.  That's the same argument.  I DO hear you all though... not everyone can use those programs, not everyone shoots AND develops. *





> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 16 2007, 03:05 AM~7488895
> *I am not a photagrapher(sp) and just by reading this I can se alot of people getting ofended.I think everyone has they own style and everyone is unique in there own way so how are you going to compare the pics if each person is trying to interprit(sp) there point of veiw.so it will be hard to judge on the basis that everyone has there own style .same as some one building there ride.if we all build the same type and style of ranflas it would get boring.I love all the pics cus they express difrent veiws and difrent style of interpritation.if that all made sence.no need for a compitition if we are all taking pics of the same ride just at a diffrent angle
> *


----------



## Howard




----------



## GRS-HPR

NOT A LOWRIDER BUT BEST IMAGE I THINK I HAVE EDITED


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Sep 14 2008, 02:05 AM~11597023
> *NOT A LOWRIDER BUT BEST IMAGE I THINK I HAVE EDITED
> 
> *


Nice photo. :thumbsup:


----------



## Foto Mike




----------



## langeberg




----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Foto Mike_@Sep 14 2008, 11:46 AM~11599136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AWSOME PIX FOTO MIKE


----------



## Mr. lowkey




----------



## Twotonz

hey SCF thanks for giving me some inspiration to go out and get me some night shots


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Twotonz

how many of you guys shoot wedding/XVneras?

here are a few pics from weddings that i shot within the last month


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 15 2008, 01:23 AM~11604470
> *how many of you guys shoot wedding/XVneras?
> 
> here are a few pics from weddings that i shot within the last month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great shots twotonz


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 15 2008, 04:23 AM~11604470
> *how many of you guys shoot wedding/XVneras?
> 
> here are a few pics from weddings that i shot within the last month
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wave: I am, I am





(trying) LOL


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 15 2008, 01:23 AM~11604470
> *how many of you guys shoot wedding/XVneras?
> 
> *


I've been asked numerous times now, but I've declined each offer. Not something I want to make a habit of. 

But good shots you got there.


----------



## mr.fisheye

Some pix from Cartoon's Art show this weekend in mesa...raw unedited


----------



## langeberg




----------



## mxcn_roc

:thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc

Some shots from last Thursday night at the Mesa Arts Center event with Toons, Estevan, and Jack Rudy.


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## mxcn_roc

I'm in a sharing mode tonight. So here are 2 images I shot and work with when I was working on the newest cover of Impalas. 

The one they went with:









The one I would have liked to have seen:


----------



## richie562

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 15 2008, 06:54 PM~11611276
> *I'm in a sharing mode tonight.  So here are 2 images I shot and work with when I was working on the newest cover of Impalas.
> 
> The one they went with:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one I would have liked to have seen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PROVOK

My last shoot


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 15 2008, 10:53 PM~11611879
> *My last shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Princess is so hott! Good Work Provok!


----------



## truucha

*I TOOK THESE PICTURES THIS PAST WEEKEND (SATURDAY SEPT 13,2008 )

I WAS ON A 2 SEATER HELICOPTER FLYING OVER BEL AIR,CA*
*
EQUIPMENT: *

*CANON MARK II N ( $3,500 )

CANON 500MM LENS 4.0L ( $5,600 )*

*1 HR RENTAL ON HELICOPTER ( $566.00) *




























*GETTING BRITNEY IN THE BACKYARD CUTTING THE CAKE ???? I WILL FIND OUT TUESDAY AFTERNOOON AFTER THE MAGAZINE CLOSE SALES !!!*


----------



## PICAZZO

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem+Sep 15 2008, 06:56 AM~11605250-->
> 
> 
> 
> Great shots twotonz
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks MM
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 08:09 AM~11605717
> *:wave: I am, I am
> (trying) LOL
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i saw pics from one you did and they look great Howard
> <!--QuoteBegin-mxcn_roc_@Sep 15 2008, 08:49 AM~11605985
> *I've been asked numerous times now, but I've declined each offer.  Not something I want to make a habit of.
> 
> But good shots you got there.
> *


why not? good money, free food, all the beer you can drink and you can also check out a lot of the good looking women that go


----------



## nobueno

Great shots everyone! I see the post has been busy the past couple of days!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Can I get your guys opinion on the the Sony A100 DSLR? Anyone using it, or have used it? Let me know what you think? :thumbsup: :thumbsdown: :dunno:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 16 2008, 04:38 PM~11618817
> *Can I get your guys opinion on the the Sony A100 DSLR? Anyone using it, or have used it? Let me know what you think? :thumbsup:  :thumbsdown:  :dunno:
> *


Alot of people like it. I think the pricing is probably real good right now since Sony announced new bodies. Check out DPReview.com for reviews and the message boards.


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 16 2008, 10:00 AM~11614510
> *Great shots everyone! I see the post has been busy the past couple of days!
> *


x2


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Sep 16 2008, 01:24 AM~11612959
> *I TOOK THESE PICTURES THIS PAST WEEKEND (SATURDAY SEPT 13,2008 )
> 
> I WAS ON A 2 SEATER HELICOPTER FLYING OVER BEL AIR,CA
> 
> EQUIPMENT:
> 
> CANON MARK II N ( $3,500 )
> 
> CANON 500MM LENS 4.0L ( $5,600 )
> 
> 1 HR RENTAL ON HELICOPTER ( $566.00)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GETTING BRITNEY IN THE BACKYARD CUTTING THE CAKE ???? I WILL FIND OUT TUESDAY AFTERNOOON AFTER THE MAGAZINE CLOSE SALES !!!
> *


SHOW OFF ....  
Do your thang but while you do bring back the video's pleeeeeeeeeaaaaasssee !!! :biggrin:


----------



## TuCamote

some photos I took at a car show/BBQ this past weekend.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 17 2008, 07:49 AM~11624158
> *Alot of people like it. I think the pricing is probably real good right now since Sony announced new bodies. Check out DPReview.com for reviews and the message boards.
> *


i saw one for sale with a couple of lenses. kinda cheap. its "slighty" used, lol. im still shopping around.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

*2 Members: POPEYE4RMGT, truucha
* :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ

a lil off topic, here a few pics i took of an accident. drunk driver took out a power pole. left alot of people without light for about 12 hours. took the shots before the cops showed!


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 17 2008, 06:18 PM~11629535
> *a lil off topic, here a few pics i took of an accident. drunk driver took out a power pole. left alot of people without light for about 12 hours. took the shots before the cops showed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL thats sick , i would pulled my camera out and did the same shit

respect homie lol :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

my fav shot from the fullerton show this past sunday


----------



## GRS-HPR

:0 JUST A PICTURE I BEEN WORKIN ON ITS HIGH DYNAMIC RANGE OR (H.D.R)
ITS A FEW PICTURES BLENDED FOR THIS EFFECT


----------



## Ecalderon

Nice HDR pic GRS

Big mike , Thats a awsome picture 


Mando , them pixs of that wreck is crazy ....did the person survive?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Sep 18 2008, 08:28 AM~11634111
> *
> Mando , them pixs of that wreck is crazy ....did the person survive?
> *



I walked up to the truck to see if anyone was hurt, but no one was in the truck. The powerlines were still hot and started to spark! I started walking backwards away from the truck and when i turned around the guy was standing there on the side of the road. Not a scratch on him. The fool was drunk off his ass. The funny part was when he asked for some gum, cuz the cops were coming and he had a "few to drink!" :barf:

I think he got ejected! Cuz all the doors were closed. Dont know! 
:dunno:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Sep 18 2008, 06:56 AM~11633612
> *:0 JUST A PICTURE I BEEN WORKIN ON ITS HIGH DYNAMIC RANGE OR (H.D.R)
> ITS A FEW PICTURES BLENDED FOR THIS EFFECT
> 
> *


that hdr stuff is cool shit. i messed with it before to try it out. i did it with a tripod and once without just to see what the different effects would be. i dont have the pics tho


----------



## TuCamote

World Financial Center (World Trade Center) European auto show
some shots from today, hope you guys like


----------



## TuCamote




----------



## TuCamote




----------



## Twotonz

nice shots camote


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

TWINS


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## GRS-HPR

NICE WORK I NEED A WHAT CAMERA AND GEAR U GOT


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 18 2008, 09:17 PM~11638915
> *nice shots camote
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## PROVOK

Quick question. i have cash to buy either a wide angle lens or a flash. which one should i buy? i like doing portraits.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 19 2008, 07:45 AM~11643030
> *Quick question. i have cash to buy either a wide angle lens or a flash. which one should i buy? i like doing portraits.
> *


I would buy a flash to light your portraits.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 19 2008, 12:51 PM~11645287
> *I would buy a flash to light your portraits.
> *


x2 :biggrin: ...especially on portraits a wide agle wouldnt really do you to much good....but depends on what your shooting portrait wise....but a flash would be better served imo.....but hope that helps...


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

WUT UP T!


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 19 2008, 01:30 PM~11645556
> *WUT UP T!
> *


what up playboy....whats crackin? :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK

ended up buying the flash. the lense was out of stock. wanted the lense to shoot vegas if i went this year. thanx for the help fellas.


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## langeberg




----------



## TuCamote

Last Year's 15 de Septiembre Parade New York City (Mexican independence)


----------



## GRS-HPR

^^LOVING THE 2ND LAST^^^
ANY OF THE HOMIES IN HERE CAN HOOK ME UP WITH A LOGO?


----------



## TuCamote

K, so so far, I have been able to sneak or go into small local events by either lying and shit like that, just want ask the pros here, how do I go about getting a press I.D pass and how expensive is it?


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Sep 21 2008, 07:54 AM~11656175
> *^^LOVING THE 2ND LAST^^^
> ANY OF THE HOMIES IN HERE CAN HOOK ME UP WITH A LOGO?
> *


Just visited your gallery on deviantart...hot shit bro, question tho, how do you acomplish the color and black and white stuff, i know u used something like photoshop, just like to learn


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Sep 21 2008, 03:54 AM~11656175
> *ANY OF THE HOMIES IN HERE CAN HOOK ME UP WITH A LOGO?
> *


hit up Freddy he made a few for me http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=23211


----------



## nobueno

From a shoot yesterday with Doll-E Girl.










Rollerz Only ~ Sweden


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 22 2008, 07:29 AM~11663388
> *From a shoot yesterday with Doll-E Girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rollerz Only ~ Sweden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Jae, some cool stuff there. :thumbsup: 

Here are some shots I did yesterday:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 22 2008, 08:24 AM~11663695
> *Hey Jae, some cool stuff there.    :thumbsup:
> 
> Here are some shots I did yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks! Nice shots Carlos! :worship: :worship:


----------



## mxcn_roc

From a previous shoot:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 22 2008, 02:24 PM~11666951
> *From a previous shoot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Carlos you located in phx?


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 22 2008, 03:14 PM~11667481
> *Carlos you located in phx?
> *


Yeah...I took that shot in Guadalupe. It's my homies car from Intimidations C.C..


----------



## Howard

Here's a couple shots from Lowrider Night At The Drive-In here in Detroit this past weekend... 

<a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/?p=17\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/?p=17</a>

Also feel free to leave comments on the site... I'm still finishing it up but ANY input on it would be appreciated as I'm still tightening things up and getting my content together. Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 22 2008, 07:29 AM~11663388
> *From a shoot yesterday with Doll-E Girl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rollerz Only ~ Sweden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice, like how you brought the sky out....looks good.


----------



## Lowrider Placas




----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Placas_@Sep 22 2008, 09:14 PM~11671768
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's nicely done indoors. Great shot!


----------



## Lowrider Placas




----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Placas_@Sep 22 2008, 10:17 PM~11671799
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats my boys cadi in the background. haven't seen that car in a minute. nice looking girl.


----------



## Lowrider Placas




----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Sep 22 2008, 08:37 PM~11671307
> *Nice, like how you brought the sky out....looks good.
> *


Thanks Kutty!


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Placas_@Sep 22 2008, 10:26 PM~11671893
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i remember taking photo of her at a show. pretty cool chick.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc+Sep 22 2008, 01:24 PM~11666951-->
> 
> 
> 
> From a previous shoot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :0 that look great Carlos
> <!--QuoteBegin-Howard_@Sep 22 2008, 03:56 PM~11668536
> *Here's a couple shots from Lowrider Night At The Drive-In here in Detroit this past weekend...
> 
> <a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/?p=17\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/?p=17</a>
> 
> Also feel free to leave comments on the site... I'm still finishing it up but ANY input on it would be appreciated as I'm still tightening things up and getting my content together.  Thanks.  :thumbsup:
> *


a lot of great shots Howard


----------



## Twotonz

I shot a wedding on Saturday in NorCal and drove all night to SoCal to do a shoot for my calendar....give me a few and ill post up a few shots from the shoot


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 22 2008, 09:30 PM~11671931
> *Thanks Kutty!
> *



No problem...I did the same type of thing for this church pic....probably did it too much but I liked it.


----------



## Twotonz

from the shoot i did yesterday


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 22 2008, 10:22 PM~11672419
> *from the shoot i did yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice.... :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Sep 22 2008, 09:32 PM~11672487
> *nice.... :biggrin:
> *


thanks Kutty


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 23 2008, 12:56 AM~11672218
> *I shot a wedding on Saturday in NorCal and drove all night to SoCal to do a shoot for my calendar....give me a few and ill post up a few shots from the shoot
> *


Shooting a 15añera, what kind of lense will you recommend for an event like this?


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 22 2008, 11:51 PM~11672674
> *thanks Kutty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 22 2008, 10:22 PM~11672419
> *from the shoot i did yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Twotonz! I like her reflection in the paint on the shot from the top down.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Sep 22 2008, 04:56 PM~11668536
> *Here's a couple shots from Lowrider Night At The Drive-In here in Detroit this past weekend...
> 
> <a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/?p=17\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/?p=17</a>
> 
> Also feel free to leave comments on the site... I'm still finishing it up but ANY input on it would be appreciated as I'm still tightening things up and getting my content together.  Thanks.  :thumbsup:
> *


Lots of great photos in the site! :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

Good shots everyone. Keep them coming! :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 23 2008, 07:27 AM~11673915
> *Good shots everyone.  Keep them coming!  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 ... :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Sep 23 2008, 12:55 AM~11672200-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0 that look great Carlos
> 
> a lot of great shots Howard
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Sep 23 2008, 10:05 AM~11673814
> *Lots of great photos in the site!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks guys... :yes: :thumbsup:

Do you think the site has TOO MUCH? Some of the input I've been getting is to seriously trim my portfolio topics and hold back a bit instead of trying to show ALL my best stuff. After seeing it what do you think?


----------



## BOUNZIN

A QUICK PIC


----------



## GRS-HPR

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Sep 21 2008, 10:13 PM~11656185
> *Just visited your gallery on deviantart...hot shit bro, question tho, how do you acomplish the color and black and white stuff, i know u used something like photoshop, just like to learn
> *


IN PHOTOSHOP I USED THE COLOUR REPLACEMENT TOOLLOCATED UNDER BRUSHES AND WENT OVER THE AREAS I WANTED BLACK AND WHITE THO MY CAMERA HAS A SETTING WHERE U CAN USE MONO TONE I THO IM NOT SURE IF DIGITAL SLR'S HAVE THIS


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Sep 23 2008, 07:14 PM~11678303
> *IN PHOTOSHOP I USED THE COLOUR REPLACEMENT TOOLLOCATED UNDER BRUSHES AND WENT OVER THE AREAS I WANTED BLACK AND WHITE THO MY CAMERA HAS A SETTING WHERE U CAN USE MONO TONE I THO IM NOT SURE IF DIGITAL SLR'S HAVE THIS
> *


Thanks for the tip homie, here is a logo I did really quick while uploading some of my pics, I used the logo on one of my photos to test it, let me know what you think


----------



## GRS-HPR

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Sep 24 2008, 11:04 AM~11679263
> *Thanks for the tip homie, here is a logo I did really quick while uploading some of my pics, I used the logo on one of my photos to test it, let me know what you think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: sweet homie thanks props to you


----------



## TuCamote

I think I like this one better homie:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 22 2008, 10:51 PM~11672674
> *thanks Kutty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK SHOTS :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

sup fellas, im really thinking about gettin an SLR camera soon. last time i said that i ended up with this sony h7 i have now which is still great but not what i really wanted. i did some "research" and asked around the last time i was gonna get one so i know some terms and stuff but i just wanna ask again all of you what you would recommend for a beginner?
last time i had decided on the Rebel XTi but i want to know if theres a better cam for the money...i wanna keep it under $1k...thanks for any help


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 24 2008, 01:08 AM~11683326
> *sup fellas, im really thinking about gettin an SLR camera soon. last time i said that i ended up with this sony h7 i have now which is still great but not what i really wanted. i did some "research" and asked around the last time i was gonna get one so i know some terms and stuff but i just wanna ask again all of you what you would recommend for a beginner?
> last time i had decided on the Rebel XTi but i want to know if theres a better cam for the money...i wanna keep it under $1k...thanks for any help
> *


Keeping it under a grand will not be a problem especially right now. Since both Nikon and Canon have announced new bodies everyone is getting rid of their current bodies to buy the latest and greatest. Personally, I will suggest Nikon. Menus are easier to manage, glass is of excellent quality, Auto ISO, and much more solid feel. Everyone has their preference, Nikon happens to be mine.

Right now you can get a D80 with a kit lens for under a grand brand new. If you go to Samy's Camera today they are having a no sales tax sale (I believe there's one in Orange County) or you can just buy from some one off of Craigslist. If you decide on Nikon, I have a nice lens that will complement the D80 and your skill for sale. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 24 2008, 08:03 AM~11684544
> *Keeping it under a grand will not be a problem especially right now. Since both Nikon and Canon have announced new bodies everyone is getting rid of their current bodies to buy the latest and greatest. Personally, I will suggest Nikon. Menus are easier to manage, glass is of excellent quality, Auto ISO, and much more solid feel. Everyone has their preference, Nikon happens to be mine.
> 
> Right now you can get a D80 with a kit lens for under a grand brand new. If you go to Samy's Camera today they are having a no sales tax sale (I believe there's one in Orange County) or you can just buy from some one off of Craigslist. If you decide on Nikon, I have a nice lens that will complement the D80 and your skill for sale.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


gotta agree nikon is my camera of choice, i have a d80....and a freakin love it man!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

Thanks fellas, I'm gonna go check it out as soon as I get off work :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 24 2008, 09:01 AM~11685056
> *Thanks fellas, I'm gonna go check it out as soon as I get off work :biggrin:
> *


Just an FYI, the no sales tax ends today so get to Samys.


----------



## mxcn_roc

I live and die for Canon gear. 










So, don't get me started about the new Canon 5D Mark II. Which is coming out in November and it's everything I could ever ask for. Hopefully, I'll have the $3500 cash to commit to the kit edition.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 24 2008, 08:20 AM~11685210
> *Just an FYI, the no sales tax ends today so get to Samys.
> *


----------



## MikeS




----------



## BIGMIKE

:cheesy:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 24 2008, 01:10 PM~11687200
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wooo Hooo!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:             

Congrats!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 24 2008, 09:34 AM~11685326
> *I live and die for Canon gear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, don't get me started about the new Canon 5D Mark II.  Which is coming out in November and it's everything I could ever ask for.  Hopefully, I'll have the $3500 cash to commit to the kit edition.
> *


That sure is a nice one huh?! I'll give Canon props for that one but I'll stick with the Black & Yellow for now! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 24 2008, 12:32 PM~11687424
> *Wooo Hooo!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Congrats!
> *


thanks Jae

i didnt really ask much about the camera cuz i trust your advice 
i just have the battery charging right now...cant wait to use it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 24 2008, 01:45 PM~11687569
> *thanks Jae
> 
> i didnt really ask much about the camera cuz i trust your advice
> i just have the battery charging right now...cant wait to use it  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks BigMike! I wouldn't steer you wrong. If I didn't always have to have the latest and greatest (D300)I would still have my D80. Matter of fact, I'm thinking about buying another one as a second body. You will enjoy it. What lens came with it the kit?


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 24 2008, 12:52 PM~11687648
> *Thanks BigMike! I wouldn't steer you wrong. If I didn't always have to have the latest and greatest (D300)I would still have my D80. Matter of fact, I'm thinking about buying another one as a second body. You will enjoy it. What lens came with it the kit?
> *


it came with the 18-135mm lens
and i will probably keep that for a while till i can afford other lenses


----------



## BIGMIKE

ive never owned an SLR cam before so im stickin to the auto mode for now :cheesy:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Sep 24 2008, 03:42 PM~11686857
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHOA!!! Amazing shot and finishing. :thumbsup: That your shot?


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 24 2008, 01:10 PM~11687200
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Congrats...that's the same camera I have! Nice...


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Sep 24 2008, 07:38 PM~11689319
> *WHOA!!!  Amazing shot and finishing. :thumbsup:  That your shot?
> *



x2


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Sep 24 2008, 09:20 PM~11690329
> *x2
> *


Not sure how that one slipped through without a hundred comments. :no:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Sep 24 2008, 09:22 PM~11690344
> *Not sure how that one slipped through without a hundred comments.  :no:
> *


Agreed ...

I'm not sure I could ever accomplish that on my best day!


----------



## Mr. lowkey

I got a question for anyone with any input on the Nikon D-90 good-bad weak-strong? Is this camera a good buy or not any input in appreciated


----------



## Howard




----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Sep 24 2008, 04:57 PM~11690108
> *Congrats...that's the same camera I have! Nice...
> *


thanks...but of course you got other lenses besides the one that came with it right?

i been trying it out and just trying to get familiar with it...im not sure how to take advantage of all the settings yet


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 24 2008, 06:54 PM~11690672
> *thanks...but of course you got other lenses besides the one that came with it right?
> 
> i been trying it out and just trying to get familiar with it...im not sure how to take advantage of all the settings yet
> *



Yeah I have a few lenses....the one I use the most is the 18-200 VR. Works great at the shows...a lot of range.


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Sep 24 2008, 11:28 PM~11691627
> *Yeah I have a few lenses....the one I use the most is the 18-200 VR.  Works great at the shows...a lot of range.
> *


Hey Kutty, I have a Sony Alpha 350 and looking for an overall lese for my camera, something similar to what u drescribe here, want to use it for shows and ocassional celebrations, parties and stuff... are you refering to 18-200 mm? and if so what f/ should I buy?


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 24 2008, 04:36 PM~11689286
> *ive never owned an SLR cam before so im stickin to the auto mode for now  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATS BIG MIKE ....


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Sep 25 2008, 05:35 AM~11694293
> *CONGRATS BIG MIKE ....
> *


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Mr. lowkey_@Sep 24 2008, 06:32 PM~11690431
> *I got a question for anyone with any input on the Nikon D-90 good-bad weak-strong? Is this camera a good buy or not any input in appreciated
> *


Its getting good reviews. It has a video feature so you can record video.


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Mr. lowkey_@Sep 24 2008, 06:32 PM~11690431
> *I got a question for anyone with any input on the Nikon D-90 good-bad weak-strong? Is this camera a good buy or not any input in appreciated
> *


Here is a great link for the D-90 

http://blog.chasejarvis.com/blog/2008/08/c...ting-nikon.html


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 24 2008, 04:36 PM~11689286
> *ive never owned an SLR cam before so im stickin to the auto mode for now  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice one!


----------



## Mr. lowkey

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Sep 25 2008, 08:11 AM~11694474-->
> 
> 
> 
> Its getting good reviews. It has a video feature so you can record video.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks....I see it's got some nice specs also.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-magicmayhem_@Sep 25 2008, 10:09 AM~11695187
> *Here is a great link for the D-90
> 
> http://blog.chasejarvis.com/blog/2008/08/c...ting-nikon.html
> *


Wow.. I'm feeling it for real...nice to see it in action...I think it's time to go make a purchase real soon.....thanks alot
:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 25 2008, 09:21 AM~11695801
> *Nice one!
> *


thanks Jae..im having fun with this cam..cant wait till next car show :biggrin: 

here are some other random pics ive been taking


----------



## PROVOK

OK, another quick question. I'm trying to decide what to buy next. I'm either gonna get a wide angle lense or a wide format printer.

Lense- $699 -get to take some real nice shots

Printer- $549 -get to print some large photos of my work


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 25 2008, 11:53 PM~11702086
> *OK, another quick question. I'm trying to decide what to buy next. I'm either gonna get a wide angle lense or a wide format printer.
> 
> Lense- $699 -get to take some real nice shots
> 
> Printer- $549 -get to print some large photos of my work
> *


:wave: Lens.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 25 2008, 08:53 PM~11702086
> *OK, another quick question. I'm trying to decide what to buy next. I'm either gonna get a wide angle lense or a wide format printer.
> 
> Lense- $699 -get to take some real nice shots
> 
> Printer- $549 -get to print some large photos of my work
> *


Lens ~ Take your printing to a photo lab or CVS, Walgreens, Wal Mart etc. Let them pay for ink, paper, maintenance etc. :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 25 2008, 04:03 PM~11699344
> *thanks Jae..im having fun with this cam..cant wait till next car show  :biggrin:
> 
> here are some other random pics ive been taking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin:  :cheesy: :cheesy: 

Very Nice!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 26 2008, 01:58 PM~11706601
> *Lens ~ Take your printing to a photo lab or CVS, Walgreens, Wal Mart etc. Let them pay for ink, paper, maintenance etc.  :biggrin:
> *


Amen. My thinking exactly. THEN, when you get everything lined up maybe start exploring home printing. Even then maybe only for enlargements and things.


----------



## PROVOK

Thanx fellas. I printed some photos at school and they come out better then the ones at wal-mart. i used archival paper so the prints should last for hundreds of years. i also like framing my photos. they look real good on my walls. i gonna get the lens in a couple of weeks. i really want to shoot but hurricane ike fucked up my plans. hopefully soon.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 26 2008, 10:02 AM~11706638
> *  :biggrin:    :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> Very Nice!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
first pic with cars on the new cam


----------



## langeberg




----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 26 2008, 10:31 PM~11710859
> *Thanx fellas. I printed some photos at school and they come out better then the ones at wal-mart. i used archival paper so the prints should last for hundreds of years. i also like framing my photos. they look real good on my walls. i gonna get the lens in a couple of weeks. i really want to shoot but hurricane ike fucked up my plans. hopefully soon.
> *


Shoot the aftermath... :yes:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 26 2008, 10:33 PM~11710881
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> first pic with cars on the new cam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Sep 27 2008, 06:29 AM~11713513
> *Looking good.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 26 2008, 07:33 PM~11710881
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> first pic with cars on the new cam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice one!


----------



## MR. RABBIT 62

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Ck2_9vstn8

Chicano Park Impalas car club
Chicano Park Impalas car club
Chicano Park Impalas car club
Chicano Park Impalas car club
Chicano Park Impalas car club
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
CHECK OUT THIS VIDEO LOCOS


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Sep 27 2008, 08:28 AM~11713510
> *Shoot the aftermath... :yes:
> *


was going to but had to work all day for a week. once i got off it was dark.


----------



## BIGMIKE

sup fellas any good articles or sites you'd recommend to get info on using an SLR camera?
i just wanna read up on how to get optimal shots and stuff.
last nite i was at some hop and i couldnt get great pics. they come out either too dark or too blurry. :dunno:


----------



## 84 BLAZER




----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 28 2008, 09:38 PM~11724345
> *sup fellas any good articles or sites you'd recommend to get info on using an SLR camera?
> i just wanna read up on how to get optimal shots and stuff.
> last nite i was at some hop and i couldnt get great pics. they come out either too dark or too blurry. :dunno:
> *


The ISO and the shutter speed needed adjustment. 
dpreview.com
kenrockwell.com
photo.net
I visit these site regularly.


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 29 2008, 07:16 AM~11726323
> *The ISO and the shutter speed needed adjustment.
> dpreview.com
> kenrockwell.com
> photo.net
> I visit these site regularly.
> *


Excellent sites ...I visit photo.net and kenrock my self regurly as well .Good reply with the links nobueno


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 29 2008, 06:16 AM~11726323
> *The ISO and the shutter speed needed adjustment.
> dpreview.com
> kenrockwell.com
> photo.net
> I visit these site regularly.
> *


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

i knew it had to do something with shutter speed but i just didnt know how to change it up on the cam. i still dont know how to change some stuff, i seen i could change some numbers but i wasnt sure wat was wat. its all good tho i read up on it right now and i think i got it.
im gonna try these settings for the nite time hop: ISO 400, Shutter 200, with flash at +3.0


----------



## Dualhex02

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 29 2008, 10:31 AM~11727199
> *i knew it had to do something with shutter speed but i just didnt know how to change it up on the cam. i still dont know how to change some stuff, i seen i could change some numbers but i wasnt sure wat was wat. its all good tho i read up on it right now and i think i got it.
> im gonna try these settings for the nite time hop: ISO 400, Shutter 200, with flash at +3.0
> *


Well the higher your ISO value the more sensitive to light however also more prone to grain....if you can handle grain you are ok. My XTi goes to 1600 ISO. You definitely need a HIGH or rather fast Shutter speed to freeze action however that doesnt allow light into the shots. You can also leave your aperture as small a value (wide open) as possible...or get a low light lens that goes into even smaller aperture values. Some are variable aperture so if you zoom in the aperture changes to a more constricted higher value letting in less light....if you have a variable aperture, try not to zoom it so it can remain at your lowest aperture value. Also my preference is on bouncing my flash instead of direct, but you can play around and see what works best for you.


www.nmeimage.com


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 29 2008, 05:38 AM~11724345
> *sup fellas any good articles or sites you'd recommend to get info on using an SLR camera?
> i just wanna read up on how to get optimal shots and stuff.
> last nite i was at some hop and i couldnt get great pics. they come out either too dark or too blurry. :dunno:
> *



Get your ISO a little higher then normal, try 400 or higher, and stay low on the f-stop.

Or use a flash, slow shutter speed and move with the object to get some creative movement shots.  
Had the flash on iso 200, F/4. Did this beceause i wanted to maintain the colorfull lights in the hall and not flash the shit out of it and make every thing white.
F/5.6 shutter 1/20 and stay focussed on the part i wanted sharp.


----------



## Dualhex02

for like a hop...I try to catch it at that moment where it freezes at its highest point right before the car begins to go back down...That moment of stillness should help you be able to freeze it in dark conditions.

These pics arent great...but I was just having fun with it by that point.




















Also what you can SOMETIMES do is if you find a pic you like....save it....open it in photoshop and view the image properties....it will sometimes keep all the info like teh camera used, flash setting, film speed, aperture, shutter speed ect.


----------



## mxcn_roc

I never shoot at high ISO's. The results give you too much noise. I only stay at 100 and 200ISO.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 29 2008, 10:31 AM~11727199
> *i knew it had to do something with shutter speed but i just didnt know how to change it up on the cam. i still dont know how to change some stuff, i seen i could change some numbers but i wasnt sure wat was wat. its all good tho i read up on it right now and i think i got it.
> im gonna try these settings for the nite time hop: ISO 400, Shutter 200, with flash at +3.0
> *


invest in a new lens with large aperture. i got a 1.8 for $130. helps out some.


----------



## TuCamote

Some shots from last few shows.....critisism is welcome, need pointers :biggrin:


----------



## TuCamote




----------



## TuCamote




----------



## Dualhex02

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 29 2008, 03:24 PM~11730148
> *invest in a new lens with large aperture. i got a 1.8 for $130. helps out some.
> *



$130?!?! What kind and where from?!?


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 29 2008, 06:18 PM~11732441
> *$130?!?! What kind and where from?!?
> *



I know they have a 50M 1.8 Nikon lens that runs about $100. They say it's one of the sharpest lenses Nikon makes. Probably gonna pick one up in a couple of weeks for the studio. Look at www.bhphoto.com


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 29 2008, 01:58 PM~11729881
> *I never shoot at high ISO's.  The results give you too much noise.  I only stay at 100 and 200ISO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nikon cameras at high ISOs have noise (as expected) but there are some images floating around from the D300, D700 and D3 bodies at 1600 & 3200 that are of good useable quality.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Sep 29 2008, 07:26 PM~11732515
> *I know they have a 50M 1.8 Nikon lens that runs about $100.  They say it's one of the sharpest lenses Nikon makes.  Probably gonna pick one up in a couple of weeks for the studio. Look at www.bhphoto.com
> *


thats the one i got. canon makes one 2 and i think its cheaper. got it at wolf camera.


----------



## nobueno

You can get a Nikon 50mm 1.8 for under $100 on Craigslist.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx

nice pictures. my cam is not that but my 8.1 does the good.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx

few more


----------



## PROVOK

here's a photo i took with the 50m 1.8 and some lens filters.


----------



## rd62rdstr




----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 29 2008, 12:46 PM~11729751
> *for like a hop...I try to catch it at that moment where it freezes at its highest point right before the car begins to go back down...That moment of stillness should help you be able to freeze it in dark conditions.
> 
> These pics arent great...but I was just having fun with it by that point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also what you can SOMETIMES do is if you find a pic you like....save it....open it in photoshop and view the image properties....it will sometimes keep all the info like teh camera used, flash setting, film speed, aperture, shutter speed ect.
> *


something like that would be better than what i got this past saturday nite


----------



## Dualhex02

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 29 2008, 08:15 PM~11733004
> *here's a photo i took with the 50m 1.8 and some lens filters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


But I also want to be able to zoom and not be stuck at 50m


----------



## Dualhex02

This is at WOLF CAMERA

Canon 50 mm EF f/1.4 USM Lens
*Mfr # 2515A003 * Our Stock # 541168183
*$419.99*
Focal Length & Maximum Aperture: 50mm 1:1.4 
Lens Construction: 7 elements in 6 groups 
Diagonal Angle of View: 46-degrees 
Focus Adjustment: Overall linear extension system with USM 
Closest Focusing Distance: 0.45m / 1.5 ft. 
Filter Size: 58mm 
Weight: 10.2 oz.(290g ) 
Max. Diameter x Length: 2.9 x 2.0 in. (73.8 x 50.5mm) 


This is BH PHOTO

Canon Normal EF 50mm f/1.8 II Autofocus Lens
USA Mfr# 2514A002BA B&H# CA5018EF2 
$ 89.95

Filter Size 52mm 
f/Stop Range 1.8-22 
Minimum Focus Distance 1.5' 
Magnification 1:6.66 
Zoom/Focus Control Not applicable 
Angle of View 46 Degrees 
Groups/Elements 5/6 
Length 1.6" 
Maximum Diameter 2.7"
Weight 0.29 lb 

These two seem kinda similar but one is 89 and the other is 419. NOW here is the sme model lens from Wolf Camera on BH photo and you can see BH has the better deal



Canon 50mm f/1.4 USM Autofocus Lens
*USA Mfr# 2515A003* B&H# CA5014EF 
*$ 325.00*

Filter Size 58mm 
f/Stop Range 1.4-22 
Minimum Focus Distance 1.5' 
Magnification 1:6.66 
Zoom/Focus Control Not applicable 
Angle of View 46 Degrees 
Groups/Elements 6/7 
Length 2.0"
Maximum Diameter 2.9" 
Weight 0.64 lb


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 29 2008, 11:03 PM~11735656
> *something like that would be better than what i got this past saturday nite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Kinda hard to catch it at that right point in the air! I got close and personal with this 63. Came out ok


----------



## GRS-HPR

POPOUT TECHNIQE I BEEN DOIN IN PHOTOSHOP


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Sep 30 2008, 07:33 PM~11742731
> *POPOUT TECHNIQE I BEEN DOIN IN PHOTOSHOP
> 
> *


I like that effect


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 30 2008, 02:28 PM~11740598
> *But I also want to be able to zoom and not be stuck at 50m
> *


be ready to pay over a grand for one of those


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Sep 30 2008, 05:33 PM~11742731
> *POPOUT TECHNIQE I BEEN DOIN IN PHOTOSHOP
> 
> *


Good stuff...just do an inside stroke so you get nice square edges. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc

Hey Guys, I'm selling one of my Canons and Canon lens. If anyone is interested, just let me know and I'll let you know about the layitlow discount I'm willing to offer. 

Canon EOS 20D 8.2MP Digital SLR Camera
Canon EF-S 17-85mm f/4-5.6 Image Stabilized USM SLR Lens

actual photo:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 1 2008, 01:28 AM~11746690
> *Hey Guys,  I'm selling one of my Canons and Canon lens.  If anyone is interested, just let me know and I'll let you know about the layitlow discount I'm willing to offer.
> 
> Canon EOS 20D 8.2MP Digital SLR Camera
> Canon EF-S 17-85mm f/4-5.6 Image Stabilized USM SLR Lens
> 
> actual photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 wish I had money right now I been wanting a canon my wife has one and don't let me use it LOL


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 1 2008, 02:28 AM~11746690
> *Hey Guys,  I'm selling one of my Canons and Canon lens.  If anyone is interested, just let me know and I'll let you know about the layitlow discount I'm willing to offer.
> 
> Canon EOS 20D 8.2MP Digital SLR Camera
> Canon EF-S 17-85mm f/4-5.6 Image Stabilized USM SLR Lens
> 
> actual photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much homie?


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 30 2008, 11:28 PM~11746690
> *Hey Guys,  I'm selling one of my Canons and Canon lens.  If anyone is interested, just let me know and I'll let you know about the layitlow discount I'm willing to offer.
> 
> Canon EOS 20D 8.2MP Digital SLR Camera
> Canon EF-S 17-85mm f/4-5.6 Image Stabilized USM SLR Lens
> 
> actual photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Price :0


----------



## mxcn_roc

Shot of just the lens:

Actual lens:


----------



## slash

how much for both


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Sep 30 2008, 02:13 PM~11741053
> *This is at WOLF CAMERA
> 
> Canon 50 mm EF f/1.4 USM Lens
> Mfr # 2515A003     Our Stock # 541168183
> $419.99
> Focal Length & Maximum Aperture: 50mm 1:1.4
> Lens Construction: 7 elements in 6 groups
> Diagonal Angle of View: 46-degrees
> Focus Adjustment: Overall linear extension system with USM
> Closest Focusing Distance: 0.45m / 1.5 ft.
> Filter Size: 58mm
> Weight: 10.2 oz.(290g )
> Max. Diameter x Length: 2.9 x 2.0 in. (73.8 x 50.5mm)
> This is BH PHOTO
> 
> Canon Normal EF 50mm f/1.8 II Autofocus Lens
> USA Mfr# 2514A002BA B&H# CA5018EF2
> $ 89.95
> 
> Filter Size 52mm
> f/Stop Range 1.8-22
> Minimum Focus Distance 1.5'
> Magnification 1:6.66
> Zoom/Focus Control Not applicable
> Angle of View 46 Degrees
> Groups/Elements 5/6
> Length 1.6"
> Maximum Diameter 2.7"
> Weight 0.29 lb
> 
> These two seem kinda similar but one is 89 and the other is 419.  NOW here is the sme model lens from Wolf Camera on BH photo and you can see BH has the better deal
> Canon 50mm f/1.4 USM Autofocus Lens
> USA Mfr# 2515A003 B&H# CA5014EF
> $ 325.00
> 
> Filter Size 58mm
> f/Stop Range 1.4-22
> Minimum Focus Distance 1.5'
> Magnification 1:6.66
> Zoom/Focus Control Not applicable
> Angle of View 46 Degrees
> Groups/Elements 6/7
> Length 2.0"
> Maximum Diameter 2.9"
> Weight 0.64 lb
> *


the F1.4 and the F1.8 is what makes up the difference in cost. The F1.4 is a better sharper lens which is why its more.

But BH does have better deals either way  :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 1 2008, 02:28 AM~11746690
> *Hey Guys,  I'm selling one of my Canons and Canon lens.  If anyone is interested, just let me know and I'll let you know about the layitlow discount I'm willing to offer.
> 
> Canon EOS 20D 8.2MP Digital SLR Camera
> Canon EF-S 17-85mm f/4-5.6 Image Stabilized USM SLR Lens
> 
> actual photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I shot all the pics this weekend with this exact setup. :thumbsup: 

http://erikhoward.info/?p=59


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 1 2008, 08:57 PM~11753664
> *I shot all the pics this weekend with this exact setup.  :thumbsup:
> 
> http://erikhoward.info/?p=59
> *


 
:thumbsup: Site's really look'n phenomenal :thumbsup: 
as dope as your pics!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Oct 1 2008, 09:51 PM~11754298
> *:thumbsup: Site's really look'n phenomenal  :thumbsup:
> as dope as your pics!
> *


Thanks... glad you're enjoying the site. I'm still working hard on it to get it right but its looking better now. And hopefully seeing the pics from the weekend gives people an example of the range with the lens and camera together.


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 1 2008, 10:21 PM~11754687
> *Thanks... glad you're enjoying the site.  I'm still working hard on it to get it right but its looking better now.  And hopefully seeing the pics from the weekend gives people an example of the range with the lens and camera together.
> *


Can't wait to see your SUPER SHOW Pics ... 
:cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz

from the shoots i did today


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 4 2008, 08:29 PM~11780393
> *from the shoots i did today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

heres one i took tonite of this ride hoppin
i know it aint perfect or the way i wanted it but i had little time to mess with the settings.
personaly, i think its "overexposed" but the shutter speed was just right.(i dont know if that makes sense) maybe the ISO setting was too high too :dunno:








heres the image properties


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 5 2008, 12:35 AM~11781629
> *heres one i took tonite of this ride hoppin
> i know it aint perfect or the way i wanted it but i had little time to mess with the settings.
> personaly, i think its "overexposed" but the shutter speed was just right.(i dont know if that makes sense) maybe the ISO setting was too high too :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the image properties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I think the +3.7 was too high for the exposure compensation. That's why it looks overexposed. I don't think I have ever gone that high on compensation. Just my opinion, I could be wrong.


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Oct 5 2008, 07:27 AM~11782381
> *I think the +3.7 was too high for the exposure compensation.  That's why it looks overexposed.  I don't think I have ever gone that high on compensation.  Just my opinion, I could be wrong.
> *


i dont know wat its called but thats the +/- for the flash...i made it to +3.7 cuz at 0 i was gettin everything dark, only a lil bit of the car would be visible. i'll try to take make it lower next time


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Oct 5 2008, 08:27 AM~11782381
> *I think the +3.7 was too high for the exposure compensation.  That's why it looks overexposed.  I don't think I have ever gone that high on compensation.  Just my opinion, I could be wrong.
> *


Maybe 2.0 should be good. What did you use for lighting?


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 4 2008, 09:29 PM~11780393
> *from the shoots i did today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the lighting on this one. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 5 2008, 08:35 AM~11781629
> *heres one i took tonite of this ride hoppin
> i know it aint perfect or the way i wanted it but i had little time to mess with the settings.
> personaly, i think its "overexposed" but the shutter speed was just right.(i dont know if that makes sense) maybe the ISO setting was too high too :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the image properties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if you shot in raw format you can get the detail back in your overexposed erea's


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Oct 5 2008, 12:54 PM~11783791
> *if you shot in raw format you can get the detail back in your overexposed erea's
> *


cool. ill have to try that


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 4 2008, 10:24 PM~11780797
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Nice shots Twotonz!  :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 5 2008, 10:47 PM~11788665
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   :thumbsup: I'd like to have a driveway like that!


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 4 2008, 09:29 PM~11780393
> *from the shoots i did today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


excellent shots.....


----------



## mxcn_roc

A little something from that previous shoot I had done:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 6 2008, 08:49 AM~11790789
> *A little something from that previous shoot I had done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whoa! Nice one Carlos! That's Bugs' car right?


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 6 2008, 10:19 AM~11791558
> *Whoa! Nice one Carlos! That's Bugs' car right?
> *


Thanks Jae. Yeah, that's Bugs car. 

You coming out to Vegas this weekend?


----------



## johnphilips

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 5 2006, 04:18 PM~6509332
> *Which LayitLow members are into photography?  If so, what camera's and lenses are you using?  I'm looking into buying additional equipment from what I already have and any recommendation would be of great assistance.
> 
> FYI, I'm not talking about "point and shoot" stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> My current camera is a Canon 20D and I'm going to purchase the following:
> 
> Canon EF 17-85 Lens (I figure I start with something a little universal)
> Canon Speedlite 580EX
> Canon Battery Grip BG-E2
> Bogen Tripod  (Don't know which one yet)
> *


Hi,
I am using a Kotak 70 D. Using lenses 20- 70.
John Philips
Search Engine


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 6 2008, 10:46 AM~11791723
> *Thanks Jae.  Yeah, that's Bugs car.
> 
> You coming out to Vegas this weekend?
> *


No, I will not be in Vegas.. :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:   :tears: :tears: :tears:   
I have some family business to handle. Next year for sure!


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 6 2008, 09:49 AM~11790789
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass homie


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 6 2008, 08:49 AM~11790789
> *A little something from that previous shoot I had done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wowwww...bad as picture roc


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 6 2008, 07:49 AM~11790789
> *A little something from that previous shoot I had done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love the way you bring out the colors


----------



## Twotonz

thanks guys....a preview from yesterdays shoot



























she will be with me at the Vegas Super Show


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 6 2008, 07:02 PM~11796640
> *thanks guys....a preview from yesterdays shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she will be with me at the Vegas Super Show
> *



SHOW MORE :wow: Looks good homie!


----------



## mr.fisheye

WHAT UP...U PICTURE TAKIN MOFO'S :biggrin: :biggrin: 

HEY JUST WANTED TO SAY U FOOLS GOT MAD SKILLZ...HOPE TO MEET ALOT OF YOU AT THE SUPERSHW...STOP BY OUR BOOTH...VANDERSLICE CUSTOMS

ME AND JUANITA WILL BE DOING PIX OVER THERE....
stop by and show this up and coming model some love...


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 6 2008, 07:58 PM~11797338
> *WHAT UP...U PICTURE TAKIN MOFO'S  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> HEY JUST WANTED TO SAY U FOOLS GOT MAD SKILLZ...HOPE TO MEET ALOT OF YOU AT THE SUPERSHW...STOP BY OUR BOOTH...VANDERSLICE CUSTOMS
> 
> ME AND JUANITA WILL BE DOING PIX OVER THERE....
> stop by and show this up and coming model some love...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## richie562

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 6 2008, 06:02 PM~11796640
> *thanks guys....a preview from yesterdays shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she will be with me at the Vegas Super Show
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## richie562

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 6 2008, 06:58 PM~11797338
> *WHAT UP...U PICTURE TAKIN MOFO'S  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> HEY JUST WANTED TO SAY U FOOLS GOT MAD SKILLZ...HOPE TO MEET ALOT OF YOU AT THE SUPERSHW...STOP BY OUR BOOTH...VANDERSLICE CUSTOMS
> 
> ME AND JUANITA WILL BE DOING PIX OVER THERE....
> stop by and show this up and coming model some love...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc

I finally got around to working on this:


----------



## PROVOK

wish i can go to vegas but can't leave the state. i really wanted to shoot over there and meet some of you.


----------



## RedDog

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 6 2008, 07:58 PM~11797338
> *WHAT UP...U PICTURE TAKIN MOFO'S  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> HEY JUST WANTED TO SAY U FOOLS GOT MAD SKILLZ...HOPE TO MEET ALOT OF YOU AT THE SUPERSHW...STOP BY OUR BOOTH...VANDERSLICE CUSTOMS
> 
> ME AND JUANITA WILL BE DOING PIX OVER THERE....
> stop by and show this up and coming model some love...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these are some bad ass pictures. digging the first one the most, but they all are bad ass.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 8 2008, 07:46 AM~11810564
> *I finally got around to working on this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Carlos, great shot!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 8 2008, 08:50 AM~11811049
> *wish i can go to vegas but can't leave the state. i really wanted to shoot over there and meet some of you.
> *


I'm pretty bummed that I cannot make it either since I'm a few hours away... There's always next year... 

Jesse Valadez ~ Imperials CC ~ Gypsy Rose


----------



## TuCamote

alright, as you all know, Im no expert photographer, I did enter a local photo contest in NYC, here is the link, hope you guys can showme some support, thanks

Photo Contest


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Regal King+Oct 6 2008, 08:06 PM~11797435-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2008, 05:32 PM~11805451
> *:0  :biggrin:  :biggrin: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RedDog_@Oct 8 2008, 09:11 AM~11811182
> *these are some bad  ass pictures. digging the first one the most, but they all are bad ass.
> *



thanks homies  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 6 2008, 07:58 PM~11797338
> *WHAT UP...U PICTURE TAKIN MOFO'S  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> HEY JUST WANTED TO SAY U FOOLS GOT MAD SKILLZ...HOPE TO MEET ALOT OF YOU AT THE SUPERSHW...STOP BY OUR BOOTH...VANDERSLICE CUSTOMS
> 
> ME AND JUANITA WILL BE DOING PIX OVER THERE....
> stop by and show this up and coming model some love...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man, I'm gonna miss alot in Vegas... :tears: Next year for sure!


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 8 2008, 05:41 PM~11816597
> *Man, I'm gonna miss alot in Vegas...  :tears: Next year for sure!
> *


x2


----------



## GRS-HPR

ttt for some more picas


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 8 2008, 07:46 AM~11810564
> *I finally got around to working on this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Que bonita!!
Really nice lighting Carlos!
p


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Oct 8 2008, 09:41 PM~11816597-->
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I'm gonna miss alot in Vegas...  :tears: Next year for sure!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIGMIKE_@Oct 9 2008, 01:19 AM~11818909
> *x2
> *



I couldn't agree more, but on the brighter side we at least can look forward to the homies that go
getting them shots, even though it's not the same as being there ...


----------



## El Volo

:0 :0 :0 

Damn it... you guys are taking some NICE photos!!! I gotta really try to step my game up to keep up with you guys!

See y'all in Vegas this weekend!!! Have a safe trip. :biggrin:  



-V-


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 6 2008, 11:26 AM~11792522
> *No, I will not be in Vegas..  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:      :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> I have some family business to handle. Next year for sure!
> *


Ah, what!?  Damn it...

Yeah Big Jae... next year for sure man. Handle that family biz. Family always comes first.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Oct 8 2008, 06:41 PM~11816597-->
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I'm gonna miss alot in Vegas...  :tears: Next year for sure!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2008, 10:19 PM~11818909
> *x2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Steel City Fam_@Oct 9 2008, 04:50 PM~11825394
> *I couldn't agree more, but on the brighter side we at least can look forward to the homies that go
> getting them shots, even though it's not the same as being there ...
> *



lol...yeah bro...wish you all woulda made it... :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 6 2008, 09:58 PM~11797338
> *WHAT UP...U PICTURE TAKIN MOFO'S  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> HEY JUST WANTED TO SAY U FOOLS GOT MAD SKILLZ...HOPE TO MEET ALOT OF YOU AT THE SUPERSHW...STOP BY OUR BOOTH...VANDERSLICE CUSTOMS
> 
> ME AND JUANITA WILL BE DOING PIX OVER THERE....
> stop by and show this up and coming model some love...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these are great pics.she is beutiful


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 8 2008, 09:41 PM~11816597
> *Man, I'm gonna miss alot in Vegas...  :tears: Next year for sure!
> *


Well... we'll miss it together. :yes:

AND, I may scoot out to the left coast for the New Years picnic. :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 9 2008, 05:08 PM~11825994
> *Well... we'll miss it together.  :yes:
> 
> AND, I may scoot out to the left coast for the New Years picnic.  :biggrin:
> *


You better make it out New Years! :thumbsup: 

...Hey, speaking of... isn't this you, Mr. Howard? :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

:thumbsup: Pics came out good Volo! The homie Howard was just telling me about this shoot yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

Hey what's up Knightstalker!? How ya been man?

Thanks for the good words... You heading out to Vegas this weekend?


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 9 2008, 09:06 PM~11827604
> *Hey what's up Knightstalker!?  How ya been man?
> 
> Thanks for the good words...  You heading out to Vegas this weekend?
> *



I'll be there tomorrow night... Saturday morning at move in.. then partying at the Rio saturday night at the Majestics party... I'm still debating going to the actual show sunday.. :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

Coo... I'll be at the Majestics party too... meeting up with Big Fred and ChinaMan from the big 'M'... See you then man 




.


----------



## BIGMIKE

new years for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

thanks to those who commented on this pic in the flickr page :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by El Volo+Oct 9 2008, 09:20 PM~11827743-->
> 
> 
> 
> Coo...  I'll be at the Majestics party too... meeting up with Big Fred and ChinaMan from the big 'M'... See you then man
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIGMIKE_@Oct 9 2008, 09:28 PM~11827842
> *thanks to those who commented on this pic in the flickr page  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Badass shot homie..


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 9 2008, 08:30 PM~11827859
> *:thumbsup: :biggrin:
> Badass shot homie..
> *


 :biggrin: thanks


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 9 2008, 08:30 PM~11827859
> *:thumbsup: :biggrin:
> Badass shot homie..
> *


x2!


----------



## Sonny P

Over 155 pages on this one, make room for one more photographer on the topic haha, i recently joined LIL. I probably missed a lot so far, but as the first post asked, I'd like to get to know more photographers here on LIL. By the way.. sicc pics so far :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty

See everyone in Vegas!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Oct 9 2008, 09:57 PM~11828540
> *Over 155 pages on this one, make room for one more photographer on the topic haha, i recently joined LIL. I probably missed a lot so far, but as the first post asked, I'd like to get to know more photographers here on LIL. By the way.. sicc pics so far  :thumbsup:
> *


Welcome! Got any pics to post? :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Oct 10 2008, 02:25 AM~11828926
> *See everyone in Vegas!
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 9 2008, 10:28 PM~11827842
> *thanks to those who commented on this pic in the flickr page  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 9 2008, 04:53 PM~11825426
> *Ah, what!?    Damn it...
> 
> Yeah Big Jae... next year for sure man.  Handle that family biz.  Family always comes first.
> *


Volo, I pretty bummed about not being there especially since its probably the only show that most everyone on this thread will be at...  

BigMike, anything going on this weekend? I only know of a truck show in Rancho Cucumonga. 

Messing with Adobe Lightroom..


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by El Volo+Oct 9 2008, 11:59 PM~11827526-->
> 
> 
> 
> You better make it out New Years!  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...Hey, speaking of... isn't this you, Mr. Howard?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Knightstalker_@Oct 10 2008, 12:04 AM~11827590
> *:thumbsup: Pics came out good Volo! The homie Howard was just telling me about this shoot yesterday :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## PICAZZO

If you have a myspace Go ahead and Add Me.....




www.myspace.com/picazzo650


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 10 2008, 10:25 AM~11829584
> *Volo, I pretty bummed about not being there especially since its probably the only show that most everyone on this thread will be at...
> 
> BigMike, anything going on this weekend? I only know of a truck show in Rancho Cucumonga.
> 
> Messing with Adobe Lightroom..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good... a friend of mine uses LightRoom. What actions did you use on this one? Also, what are the main differences between LightRoom and PhotoShop?


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 10 2008, 06:25 AM~11829584
> *BigMike, anything going on this weekend? I only know of a truck show in Rancho Cucumonga.
> *


I don't know yet Jae. I just heard there might be cruisin on Whittier on sunday but thats it. I'll let you know if anything comes up.


----------



## SouthsideLife




----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 9 2008, 11:59 PM~11827526
> *You better make it out New Years!  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...Hey, speaking of... isn't this you, Mr. Howard?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



My word !!! Amazing background ... 
Howard in that close up of you looks like the "Green Eyed Bandit" - Erick Sermon to me :biggrin: 

D or Howard ... Where was the location for this? :0 

Congrat's if that's a recent tie'n pf tha knot for you Howard!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 10 2008, 08:03 AM~11829799
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :yes:
> *


Nice pics Howard! Congrats too.
PURO


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

Yo Kutty,
Where about you gonna be at the Supershow?
Would like to say wuts up. I'll prob be around Vanderslice's booth, or Fonzy's.
PURO


----------



## mxcn_roc

See some of you peeps at the Supershow on Sunday. I'll probably be walking around snapping away or chilling at the Wanted and Impalas booth. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

Hey Jae, i heard theres gonna be a photoshoot in a local park (Hart Park) tomorrow but im not sure yet...im gonna check it out tomorrow and i'll hit you up if its happening


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Oct 10 2008, 06:24 PM~11834730
> *My word !!! Amazing background ...
> Howard in that close up of you looks like the "Green Eyed Bandit" - Erick Sermon to me  :biggrin:
> 
> D or Howard ... Where was the location for this?   :0
> 
> Congrat's if that's a recent tie'n pf tha knot for you Howard!
> *


I shot those pics of Mr. and Mrs. Howard last weekend at Red Rock Canyon, just outside of Las Vegas. I think it was the Mrs. that originally discovered that amazing location, right Mr. Howard? Or was it you that found it?



.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Oct 10 2008, 10:24 PM~11834730
> *My word !!! Amazing background ...
> Howard in that close up of you looks like the "Green Eyed Bandit" - Erick Sermon to me  :biggrin:
> 
> D or Howard ... Where was the location for this?  :0
> 
> Congrat's if that's a recent tie'n pf tha knot for you Howard!
> *





> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES+Oct 11 2008, 12:03 AM~11835358-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics Howard! Congrats too.
> PURO
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks... Volo did was GREAT and from what I've seen so are the pics. We renewed our vows while we were there. This year was our fifth anniversary.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-El Volo_@Oct 11 2008, 04:26 AM~11836613
> *I shot those pics of Mr. and Mrs. Howard last weekend at Red Rock Canyon, just outside of Las Vegas.  I think it was the Mrs. that originally discovered that amazing location, right Mr. Howard? Or was it you that found it?
> .
> *


Actually... the vow renewal was my job. :yes:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 9 2008, 10:59 PM~11827526
> *You better make it out New Years!  :thumbsup:
> 
> ...Hey, speaking of... isn't this you, Mr. Howard?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pics look great bro. :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

You may or may not have seen these but I have them up on the blog now... they are from the Roostertail in Detroit. And feel free to leave comments to get some conversation going. Enjoy:

<a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/?p=61\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/?p=61</a>


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Oct 10 2008, 09:05 PM~11835369
> *Yo Kutty,
> Where about you gonna be at the Supershow?
> Would like to say wuts up. I'll prob be around Vanderslice's booth, or Fonzy's.
> PURO
> *



I'll make sure that we stop by the booth. More than likely you'll see me and Twotonz walking around. We're gonna grab something to eat in a few and head out to the set up and check it out.


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Oct 11 2008, 12:45 PM~11837598
> *I'll make sure that we stop by the booth.  More than likely you'll see me and Twotonz walking around.  We're gonna grab something to eat in a few and head out to the set up and check it out.
> *


Don't you 2 forget to take pictures ...

:roflmao:


----------



## Howard




----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 11 2008, 01:59 PM~11838831
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Howard! Btw, there are photos from Vegas roll in on badcopnodonuts.com


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 11 2008, 09:59 PM~11838831
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just seen your site, beautifull work. 
this is nice!







:yes:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Oct 11 2008, 09:23 PM~11840046-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Howard! Btw, there are photos from Vegas roll in on badcopnodonuts.com
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the feedback... and about Vegas, I'm not sure if I want to put myself through pics of the roll in yet.
> 
> *deep breath* OK, now I'm ready. Thanks for the link.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MikeS_@Oct 12 2008, 04:46 AM~11841856
> *just seen your site, beautifull work.
> this is nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:
> *


Thanks... the drive-in shots is something I've been wanting for some time and was lucky enough to have the opportunity recently. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412

Before the Super Show pics start coming in ... 
I came across some of these that I've right clicked & saved to dissect & learn from!!!
Sorry I don't know the sources to give proper credit unless their tagged.


----------



## Mr. 412




----------



## Mr. 412

Here's some from last weekend I got a chance to take my LOLO out ... Anyone knows 
this part of town - cruising season has basically been over for 2 weeks or so!
But have had some nice surprises weather wise the past couple days.



































































































































































Any suggestions, comments are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 10 2008, 05:41 AM~11829022
> *Welcome!  Got any pics to post?  :biggrin:
> *


Sure man, here's a preview of what I've done at shows for october so far:



























































































What do you guys think?


----------



## slammer

New years eve 2007/08


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Oct 12 2008, 03:06 PM~11844358
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Oct 12 2008, 08:40 PM~11846743
> *Sure man, here's a preview of what I've done at shows for october so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?
> *


badass pics bro...hope to see more of your work :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412

Aaaaahhh SHIT, 
Vegas Pics should be coming soon! Kutty & TwoTonz had a few as usual!


----------



## Ecalderon

Looking bad as....cant wait to see the others


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 13 2008, 01:50 AM~11847448
> *badass pics bro...hope to see more of your work :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## GRS-HPR

JUST WANNA SAY MUCH RESPECT TO ALL YOU ON HERE AND IS THE HOMIE ESTEVAN ORIOL AS HIS WORK IS IN AN AUSTRALIAN MGAZINE AN HE HAS SOME GOOD STUFF


----------



## Mr. lowkey




----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## erick174




----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 11 2008, 07:22 AM~11837293
> *You may or may not have seen these but I have them up on the blog now... they are from the Roostertail in Detroit.  And feel free to leave comments to get some conversation going.  Enjoy:
> 
> <a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/?p=61\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/?p=61</a>
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: 

Hey man, did you get the photo disc I mailed to you yet?


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Oct 12 2008, 03:47 PM~11844526
> *Here's some from last weekend I got a chance to take my LOLO out ... Anyone knows
> this part of town - cruising season has basically been over for 2 weeks or so!
> But have had some nice surprises weather wise the past couple days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any suggestions, comments are greatly appreciated.
> *


NICE pics man!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Oct 12 2008, 08:40 PM~11846743
> *Sure man, here's a preview of what I've done at shows for october so far:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?
> *


AWESOME pics!!!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 10 2008, 09:47 PM~11835934
> *See some of you peeps at the Supershow on Sunday.  I'll probably be walking around snapping away or chilling at the Wanted and Impalas booth.  :thumbsup:
> *


I was at the Super Show, but damn, didn't get to meet you, man...


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 14 2008, 12:44 PM~11858870
> *AWESOME pics!!!
> *


Thanks


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 14 2008, 02:43 PM~11858865
> *NICE pics man!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks so much ...

I really gotta get off my ass & learn how to tweak & touch them up. 
All mine are always just raw & from what I can see - I can get so much more from them :angry:


----------



## EL MOOSE

:biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 14 2008, 02:42 PM~11858856
> *:cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Hey man, did you get the photo disc I mailed to you yet?
> *


JUST got it this afternoon... I called earlier but I'm sure you were at work. LOVED it!! :thumbsup: Thanks again. :yes:


----------



## PICAZZO

:biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO

*
BULLETPROOF DESIGNS (RON)*


----------



## BOUNZIN




----------



## locs_650

> _Originally posted by EL MOOSE_@Oct 14 2008, 06:24 PM~11862988
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## El Volo

Okay, here are some of my Vegas Super Show pics... :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

OG Abel, Rob Vanderslice and Mr. Fisheye...









Wanted Wear crew...









Wooden frame? lol









Cholas from Japan...


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 15 2008, 01:25 PM~11870900
> *Okay, here are some of my Vegas Super Show pics...   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good stuff Volo....too bad I didn't see you out there. Most of the time I was chilling at the Wanted or OG Abel booth and backstage for the concert and bikini contest.


----------



## El Volo

A sea of Rollerz...


----------



## El Volo




----------



## El Volo

My homie and his lady friend










A couple shots from the Vegas strip...


:ugh: 









:cheesy:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 15 2008, 12:28 PM~11870925
> *Good stuff Volo....too bad I didn't see you out there.  Most of the time I was chilling at the Wanted or OG Abel booth and backstage for the concert and bikini contest.
> *


...good place to be!  :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 15 2008, 01:41 PM~11871055
> *...good place to be!    :biggrin:
> *


Tell me about it. :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo

NICE! I didn't get a chance to make it over to the stage in time for the contest... so I'm relying on you and other fellow Layitlow'ers to show me what I missed! :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

NICE WORK VOLO!! SUPERSHOTS.
PURO


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 15 2008, 12:39 PM~11871026
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did you use a tripod for this shot?

its really nice n clear...i cant do that if i hold the camera myself lol


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Oct 15 2008, 01:28 PM~11871567
> *NICE WORK VOLO!! SUPERSHOTS.
> PURO
> *


Thanks Puro!!!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 15 2008, 01:28 PM~11871572
> *did you use a tripod for this shot?
> 
> its really nice n clear...i cant do that if i hold the camera myself lol
> *


Oh yeah, definitely gotta use a tripod for landscape night shots... the slightest movement can make the photo come out blurry.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 15 2008, 01:27 PM~11870921
> *OG Abel, Rob Vanderslice and Mr. Fisheye...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey i know these guys... :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

VOLO CAN U GIVE US A SNEAK PEAK OF THE SHOTS OF THE 49 TRUCK FROM GOODTIMES U DID :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 15 2008, 01:47 PM~11871750
> *VOLO CAN U GIVE US A SNEAK PEAK OF THE SHOTS OF THE 49 TRUCK FROM GOODTIMES  U DID :biggrin:
> *


What's up Popeye!!! :wave: Thanks for all your help man... I appreciate it, BIG time!  

To answer your question, I don't know what you're talking about...







:biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 15 2008, 02:53 PM~11871829
> *What's up Popeye!!!  :wave:  Thanks for all your help man... I appreciate it, BIG time!
> 
> To answer your question, I don't know what you're talking about...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


U KNOW ITS NADA HOMIE ANYTIME.....I WISH I COULD HAVE MADE IT TO THE SHOOT BUT NO ONE TOLD ME A TIME :angry: HOPEFULLY ONE DAY U CAN TAKE PICS OF MY CAR :0 :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

*SO THIS PIC WAS TAKEN WITH A POINT AND SHOOT.... BUT SOMETIMES ITS NOT THE QUALITY OF THE PIC BUT WHATS IN IT..... AND THE CONTENT OF THIS PIC MEANS THE WORLD TO ME :biggrin:  *


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 15 2008, 03:47 PM~11873228
> *U KNOW ITS NADA HOMIE ANYTIME.....I WISH I COULD HAVE MADE IT TO THE SHOOT BUT NO ONE TOLD ME A TIME :angry: HOPEFULLY ONE DAY U CAN TAKE PICS OF MY CAR :0  :biggrin:
> *


Sounds good to me, man... :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 15 2008, 03:55 PM~11873300
> *SO THIS PIC WAS TAKEN WITH A POINT AND SHOOT.... BUT SOMETIMES ITS NOT THE QUALITY OF THE PIC BUT WHATS IN IT..... AND THE CONTENT OF THIS PIC MEANS THE WORLD TO ME :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Some people think that you can't use a point-and-shoot camera to be considered a photographer or take great photography. I disagree. To me, it's the eye of the beholder. The vision that comes across through the picture taken from the person taking the photo (the photographer)... You can still be artistic or creative with picture-taking -- even with a point-and-shoot.

With that said, cool pic homie.  



-V-


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Oct 15 2008, 02:28 PM~11871567
> *NICE WORK VOLO!! SUPERSHOTS.
> PURO
> *


X2

I'll post mine later. Oh wait! I didn't go... :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 15 2008, 04:58 PM~11873354
> *Some people think that you can't use a point-and-shoot camera to be considered a photographer or take great photography.  I disagree.  To me, it's the eye of the beholder.  The vision that comes across through the picture taken from the person taking the photo (the photographer)... You can still be artistic or creative with picture-taking -- even with a point-and-shoot.
> 
> With that said, cool pic homie.
> -V-
> *


X2 Big Mike was killing it with his Sony before he upgraded to Nikon.

Yes, cool pic!


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by El Volo+Oct 15 2008, 04:58 PM~11873354-->
> 
> 
> 
> Some people think that you can't use a point-and-shoot camera to be considered a photographer or take great photography.  I disagree.  To me, it's the eye of the beholder.  The vision that comes across through the picture taken from the person taking the photo (the photographer)... You can still be artistic or creative with picture-taking -- even with a point-and-shoot.
> 
> With that said, cool pic homie.
> -V-
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Oct 15 2008, 05:03 PM~11873423
> *X2 Big Mike was killing it with his Sony before he upgraded to Nikon.
> 
> Yes, cool pic!
> *


THANX GUYS.... I USED TO TAKE ALOT PICS AT THE BEGINNING OF THE YEAR THAT PEOPLE WERE GIVING ME MAD PROPS ON BUT STARTED PUTTIN WORK ON THE CAR AND PICS BECOME SECOND PRIORITY


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

HERES SOME OF MY OLD PICS I LIKE .....


































THATS ARE VEGAS PREZ CRACKER WORKIN ON HIS TRE


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

VOLO MIGHT FIND THIS TRUCK FAMILIAR :0


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## Sonny P

Great pics popeye! my favorite is the one of the green truck  

Here's a couple of mine from last weekend:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Oct 15 2008, 06:56 PM~11874597
> *Great pics popeye! my favorite is the one of the green truck
> 
> Here's a couple of mine from last weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANX HOMIE..... SAME TO U I LIKE THAT MOTORCYCLE :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 15 2008, 04:01 PM~11873390
> *X2
> 
> I'll post mine later. Oh wait! I didn't go...  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


Thanks Jae!

Yeah man... I would have liked to have seen some Vegas flicks from the famous Mr. Bueno!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 15 2008, 04:03 PM~11873423
> *X2 Big Mike was killing it with his Sony before he upgraded to Nikon.
> 
> Yes, cool pic!
> *



Good point.


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 15 2008, 04:58 PM~11873354
> *Some people think that you can't use a point-and-shoot camera to be considered a photographer or take great photography.  I disagree.  To me, it's the eye of the beholder.  The vision that comes across through the picture taken from the person taking the photo (the photographer)... You can still be artistic or creative with picture-taking -- even with a point-and-shoot.
> 
> With that said, cool pic homie.
> -V-
> *



:thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: Wise words right there..


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by El Volo+Oct 15 2008, 03:58 PM~11873354-->
> 
> 
> 
> Some people think that you can't use a point-and-shoot camera to be considered a photographer or take great photography.  I disagree.  *To me, it's the eye of the beholder.  The vision that comes across through the picture taken from the person taking the photo (the photographer)... You can still be artistic or creative with picture-taking -- even with a point-and-shoot.*
> 
> With that said, cool pic homie.
> -V-
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2008, 04:03 PM~11873423
> *X2 Big Mike was killing it with his Sony before he upgraded to Nikon.
> 
> Yes, cool pic!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks Jae...like Volo said...i used to get a picture in my mind of how i wanted to capture the image and i tried my best but sometimes i couldnt get it exactly how i wanted...but with this Nikon, i can mess with all the settings and it works out alot better :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Knightstalker_@Oct 15 2008, 09:58 PM~11877592
> *:thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: Wise words right there..
> *


x2


----------



## BIGMIKE

from the point n shoot


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 16 2008, 02:16 AM~11877737
> *from the point n shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great shot... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 16 2008, 06:55 AM~11878802
> *Great shot... :thumbsup:
> *


x2 
Just show's Volo's point ....


----------



## BIGMIKE

Thanks fellas, can't wait till the next car show on the 26th :biggrin:

Anyone here gonna be at pomona?


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 16 2008, 10:54 AM~11881408
> *Thanks fellas, can't wait till the next car show on the 26th :biggrin:
> 
> Anyone here gonna be at pomona?
> *


I guess I"ll be heading to Pomona. I'm surprised no one is have a show this weekend. Which show you heading to on the 26th?

From the archives


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 16 2008, 12:05 PM~11882637
> *I guess I"ll be heading to Pomona. I'm surprised no one is have a show this weekend. Which show you heading to on the 26th?
> 
> From the archives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


There's a show in Upland this sunday by Traffic CC.
26th is at Centennial Park here in SA.
Also on the 25th at Elysian Park, G-House picnic
great pics


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 16 2008, 01:44 PM~11883115
> *There's a show in Upland this sunday by Traffic CC.
> 26th is at Centennial Park here in SA.
> Also on the 25th at Elysian Park, G-House picnic
> great pics
> *


I thought Traffic was in November? The show in SA that's Big Al's right?


----------



## Ecalderon

Bad as pictures all over this thread......that one chick holding the calendar (black&white) that volo capture has a beautiful smile ......great shots guys


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 16 2008, 12:54 PM~11883269
> *I thought Traffic was in November? The show in SA that's Big Al's right?
> *


Oh ill have to check on that Traffic one then. Ill probably be at pomona though
26th is big al's yes


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 15 2008, 04:23 PM~11873644
> *HERES SOME OF MY OLD PICS I LIKE .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS ARE VEGAS PREZ CRACKER WORKIN ON HIS TRE
> *


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 15 2008, 10:16 PM~11877737
> *from the point n shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Oct 15 2008, 09:58 PM~11877592-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: Wise words right there..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Steel City Fam_@Oct 16 2008, 03:17 AM~11878835
> *x2
> Just show's Volo's point ....
> *



Thanks guys! :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Oct 16 2008, 01:05 PM~11883426
> *Bad as pictures all over this thread......that one chick holding the calendar (black&white) that volo  capture has a beautiful smile ......great shots guys
> *


Thanks Magic!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 16 2008, 01:40 PM~11883897
> *Oh ill have to check on that Traffic one then. Ill probably be at pomona though
> 26th is big al's yes
> *


Yeah, I believe the Traffic show is on November 9th... I should be going to that one too, so I'll be seeing you guys there! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

a few of my shots from my Vegas trip


----------



## Twotonz




----------



## Twotonz




----------



## Twotonz




----------



## Twotonz




----------



## Twotonz




----------



## Twotonz




----------



## Twotonz

my personal favorite shot from that weekend


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 16 2008, 12:05 PM~11882637
> *I guess I"ll be heading to Pomona. I'm surprised no one is have a show this weekend. Which show you heading to on the 26th?
> 
> From the archives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good shots as always, Jae... I always like the high-contrast in your shots. How long have you been shooting?


----------



## Sonny P

Sicc pics twotonz! :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 16 2008, 07:32 PM~11887204
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: FUCK YEAH TWOTONZ...SICK SHOT HOMIE


----------



## Sonny P

So.. who's going to the streetlow show in november?


----------



## MACSINaster510

wats good so im tryin to get started in photography in this lowrider world im just not sure wat kind of cam to get i got a few shots already but there through your regular digi cam plusi dont think ill be taken to serious behaind them type help plz


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Oct 16 2008, 07:42 PM~11888091
> *So.. who's going to the streetlow show in november?
> *


 :dunno: Where's it gonna be at?


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by MACSINaster510_@Oct 16 2008, 09:15 PM~11889146
> *wats good so im tryin to get started in photography in this lowrider world im just not sure wat kind of cam to get i got a few shots already but there through your regular digi cam plusi dont think ill be taken to serious behaind them type help plz
> *


A good SLR digital camera is usually in the range of about $500. That's a good starter camera, but can still be used professionally.


----------



## El Volo

Here's a shot I took last week...


----------



## El Volo

One more...


----------



## Sonny P

Nice pics volo! the show's in antioch cali


----------



## El Volo

Thanks Sonny P! You take some great photography too man! 

Oh, okay... probably won't be able to make it to the show since that's like a 6 or 7 hour drive for me...  You live up by there? My dad's not too far from that area, so I'm overdue to come visit. Or I guess I'll just have to wait til' StreetLow comes back down here to Orange County.


----------



## Sonny P

It's a drive for me too but yea I'm up near Sac. It's up to you if you want to make it, it's always cool to meet more photographers tho.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 16 2008, 07:57 PM~11887510
> *Good shots as always, Jae... I always like the high-contrast in your shots.  How long have you been shooting?
> *


Thanks Volo! I've been shooting with a DSLR since 06. I used a P&S before that. Matter of fact my last P&S was a Sony DSC H1. I think Sony is up to a H7 now.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Oct 16 2008, 11:10 PM~11889565
> *Nice pics volo! the show's in antioch cali
> *


My dad lives in Clayton. Maybe I'll drive up and see him and hit the show!


----------



## mxcn_roc

Anyone use portable power? I'm looking to invest in some portable power, for those shoots where there's no power outlets to connects my lights to. 

Any recommendations?


----------



## Howard

While we were in Vegas...










There's more here at the link:
<a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/?p=62\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/?p=62</a>

We had a GREAT time while we were there, maybe we'll actually get to make it to the Super Show next year. :biggrin: BIG thanks to Adam from Majestics and Cisco!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 17 2008, 07:54 AM~11891455
> *Anyone use portable power?  I'm looking to invest in some portable power, for those shoots where there's no power outlets to connects my lights to.
> 
> Any recommendations?
> *


Based on the photos you've posted over the last couple months, I thought you were already using portable power. I have a couple of battery packs. They're okay. I think they're the lower-end models, but they get the job down. I don't recall the brand name at the moment, but when I get home, I'll find out.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 17 2008, 09:25 AM~11892407
> *While we were in Vegas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's more here at the link:
> <a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/?p=62\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/?p=62</a>
> 
> We had a GREAT time while we were there, maybe we'll actually get to make it to the Super Show next year.  :biggrin:  BIG thanks to Adam from Majestics and Cisco!
> *


Hey Mr. Howard! :wave: 

I like the color effects you did with the pics! Look nice man! Thanks...


-V-


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 17 2008, 01:41 PM~11892626
> *Hey Mr. Howard!  :wave:
> 
> I like the color effects you did with the pics!  Look nice man!  Thanks...
> -V-
> *


I don't know what you're talking about :dunno: :biggrin: 

(thanks)


----------



## MACSINaster510

so i was going through some of the past post n for being yuoung n tryin to get into this buisness i just want to sat twotonz, elvolo, n big mike u guys r some talented mutha fuckers there more to take a picture then just snapin a camera n the way u guys do it is off the hook hopefully one day i hear the same about mine keep up the good work homies 1 love MAC


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by MACSINaster510_@Oct 17 2008, 09:00 PM~11897726
> *so i was going through some of the past post n for being yuoung n tryin to get into this buisness i just want to sat twotonz, elvolo, n big mike u guys r some talented mutha fuckers there more to take a picture then just snapin a camera n the way u guys do it is off the hook hopefully one day i hear the same about mine keep up the good work homies 1 love MAC
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by MACSINaster510_@Oct 17 2008, 05:00 PM~11897726
> *so i was going through some of the past post n for being yuoung n tryin to get into this buisness i just want to sat twotonz, elvolo, n big mike u guys r some talented mutha fuckers there more to take a picture then just snapin a camera n the way u guys do it is off the hook hopefully one day i hear the same about mine keep up the good work homies 1 love MAC
> *


I hope so to, cause their aint nothing better than getting complimets for something you love to do.....so thank you and good luck


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Sonny P+Oct 16 2008, 07:05 PM~11887596-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sicc pics twotonz!  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.fisheye_@Oct 16 2008, 07:15 PM~11887708
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: FUCK YEAH TWOTONZ...SICK SHOT HOMIE
> *


thanks fellas

keep doing what you do cause you homie got talent


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 17 2008, 08:37 AM~11890860
> *My dad lives in Clayton. Maybe I'll drive up and see him and hit the show!
> *


Sounds good, see you there  

Thanks TwoTonz


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by MACSINaster510_@Oct 17 2008, 05:00 PM~11897726
> *so i was going through some of the past post n for being yuoung n tryin to get into this buisness i just want to sat twotonz, elvolo, n big mike u guys r some talented mutha fuckers there more to take a picture then just snapin a camera n the way u guys do it is off the hook hopefully one day i hear the same about mine keep up the good work homies 1 love MAC
> *


damn thanks man...it feels good to be in that list with the actual pros like elvolo n twotonz :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sonny P

Some more images from earlier this month:


----------



## langeberg




----------



## langeberg




----------



## Candy Blue 64

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 16 2008, 11:43 PM~11889383
> *Here's a shot I took last week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS PIC HOMIE! 

aye i jst bought aye cannon 40d eos wut lens should i b using?


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by MACSINaster510_@Oct 17 2008, 05:00 PM~11897726
> *so i was going through some of the past post n for being yuoung n tryin to get into this buisness i just want to sat twotonz, elvolo, n big mike u guys r some talented mutha fuckers there more to take a picture then just snapin a camera n the way u guys do it is off the hook hopefully one day i hear the same about mine keep up the good work homies 1 love MAC
> *


Hey what's up Mac!? Thanks man for the compliment... very much appreciated.  :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 17 2008, 09:49 PM~11900947
> *damn thanks man...it feels good to be in that list with the actual pros like elvolo n twotonz  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey, you are an actual pro! :angry: 

:biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 18 2008, 06:31 AM~11902339
> *BAD ASS PIC HOMIE!
> 
> aye i jst bought aye cannon 40d eos wut lens should i b using?
> *


Hey thanks man!

I think Mr. Howard can answer that question for you... He has a bad-ass lens for his Canon.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Oct 17 2008, 09:53 PM~11900976
> *Some more images from earlier this month:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Oct 17 2008, 11:39 PM~11901579
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Oct 17 2008, 10:53 PM~11900976
> *Some more images from earlier this month:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work Sonny!


----------



## PROVOK

shot this the other day


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 18 2008, 09:43 AM~11902921
> *shot this the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 18 2008, 10:57 AM~11902983
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by El Volo+Oct 18 2008, 09:53 AM~11902715-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Oct 18 2008, 10:17 AM~11902819
> *Nice work Sonny!
> *


Thanks  previews of what's gonna come from the streetlow show :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

OK Peeps, I was having a discussion with a professional photographer friend of mind the other day and he asked me a simple question. He asked, "what best defines my style?" Now I asked you folks the same thing. 

Sooner or later, as the gear becomes equal across the board, it would be easy to say that most of our photos will look the same. So besides your logo on the images, what will help define what each individual is attempting to do with the photos they capture?


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 18 2008, 01:31 PM~11903132
> *OK Peeps, I was having a discussion with a professional photographer friend of mind the other day and he asked me a simple question. He asked, "what best defines my style?"  Now I asked you folks the same thing.
> 
> Sooner or later, as the gear becomes equal across the board, it would be easy to say that most of our photos will look the same.  So besides your logo on the images, what will help define what each individual is attempting to do with the photos they capture?
> *



I TRY to make my objects appear to be iconic in their display - larger than life if you will - Like putting something up on a pedestal & it gains all the attention no matter what else is in the shot ... At least that's what I'm trying to do - but that's also hard to say - because I seem to do that when I shoot vehicles - but if I have models solely on the other hand - ( which has only been once or twice ) I either go for abstract angles or what not ....

Good question.


----------



## 72 kutty

What do you guys think about this???


----------



## mxcn_roc

So pumped! Just picked up one ones of these bad boys.










Vagabond II


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 18 2008, 10:31 AM~11903132
> *OK Peeps, I was having a discussion with a professional photographer friend of mind the other day and he asked me a simple question. He asked, "what best defines my style?"  Now I asked you folks the same thing.
> 
> Sooner or later, as the gear becomes equal across the board, it would be easy to say that most of our photos will look the same.  So besides your logo on the images, what will help define what each individual is attempting to do with the photos they capture?
> *


I think for me & my style I try to compose and shoot at different angles or capture details as well as the "normal" 3/4 shot. I think post process with also be a factor in defining ones style.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 18 2008, 07:34 PM~11905867
> *So pumped!  Just picked up one ones of these bad boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond II
> 
> 
> *


Nice pick up Carlos!


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 18 2008, 07:34 PM~11905867
> *So pumped!  Just picked up one ones of these bad boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond II
> 
> 
> *



I was going to tell you to get that one...I'm buying it this week. Let me know how you like it.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 18 2008, 08:43 AM~11902921
> *shot this the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0  NICE! Any more...?


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 18 2008, 06:34 PM~11905867
> *So pumped!  Just picked up one ones of these bad boys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vagabond II
> 
> 
> *


Good packs!


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE

heres a question for the pic above: what are some of the settings i should change or take into consideration if want the sky in the back to show up as its true color (blue) instead of white as if it was overexposed? i know it might have to do with the f number but if i set it too high the sky in the back shows up perfect but the car would be too dark. and if the number is too low, the sky is too bright. :dunno: thanks.


----------



## PICAZZO

:0


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 19 2008, 11:12 AM~11909304
> *heres a question for the pic above: what are some of the settings i should change or take into consideration if want the sky in the back to show up as its true color (blue) instead of white as if it was overexposed? i know it might have to do with the f number but if i set it too high the sky in the back shows up perfect but the car would be too dark.  and if the number is too low, the sky is too bright. :dunno: thanks.
> *


 I got it covered, check your pm's bro


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 6 2008, 08:49 AM~11790789
> *A little something from that previous shoot I had done:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What The F*ck Are you using to get such a bad ass picture??? What Camera !!!


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Oct 19 2008, 09:21 AM~11909342
> *I got it covered, check your pm's bro
> *


thanks Sonny :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

this one came out a lil better :cheesy:


----------



## Mr. lowkey

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 16 2008, 11:43 PM~11889383
> *Here's a shot I took last week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: this is a bad ass photo!


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 19 2008, 08:46 PM~11913055
> *this one came out a lil better  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your welcome, no problem.  Did you use it in this picture? it came out perfect


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 16 2008, 07:30 PM~11887184
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wats up two tonz! what kinda camera you using?????


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Oct 19 2008, 07:47 PM~11913674
> *Your welcome, no problem.   Did you use it in this picture? it came out perfect
> *


no. actually i just messed with the f and shutter speed


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 18 2008, 10:31 AM~11903132
> *OK Peeps, I was having a discussion with a professional photographer friend of mind the other day and he asked me a simple question. He asked, "what best defines my style?" Now I asked you folks the same thing.
> 
> Sooner or later, as the gear becomes equal across the board, it would be easy to say that most of our photos will look the same.  So besides your logo on the images, what will help define what each individual is attempting to do with the photos they capture?
> *



"what best defines my style?" 

Keeping it Real! Is my style. 

I dont use photoshop in any of my pics, cuz simply I dont own photo shop. I use a lower level bottom self photo editor with limited editing tools. I imagine the shot before I take it. Add black or white, or tweak the color a lil. Im still learning, and have learned alot from different photographers! 

A few a my favorites.....


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 19 2008, 10:00 PM~11913855
> *no. actually i just messed with the f and shutter speed
> *


haha, still it's a good pic


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 18 2008, 08:53 AM~11902713
> *Hey thanks man!
> 
> I think Mr. Howard can answer that question for you... He has a bad-ass lens for his Canon.
> *



Volo keeping his trade secrets to himself!!!lol j/k whats up man how have you been?


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Oct 19 2008, 08:07 PM~11913917
> *haha, still it's a good pic
> *


thanks  

and i dont know wat my style is but for this one id say "capturing the moment" lol


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Oct 19 2008, 07:49 PM~11913700
> *wats up two tonz! what kinda camera you using?????
> *


i got the Canon 40d and just bought the 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6 IS lense before the super show...definetly not the best lense but i think it a good one for car shows


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Mr. lowkey_@Oct 19 2008, 07:15 PM~11913327
> *:thumbsup: this is a bad ass photo!
> *


Thanks man! :biggrin: 

How ya doing Mr. Lowkey!? :wave:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Oct 19 2008, 08:09 PM~11913940
> *Volo keeping his trade secrets to himself!!!lol j/k whats up man how have you been?
> *


Nah man... It just that Mr. Howard has a good variety of lenses. Unfortunately, I don't... So I have to work with what I have for now. :uh:  

I've been good man, how about you? Haven't communicated with you in a long time. How's that mini coming along?


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 18 2008, 09:43 AM~11902921
> *shot this the other day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shots!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Oct 18 2008, 05:01 PM~11904890
> *What do you guys think about this???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice Kutty! Dig the lighting.


----------



## mxcn_roc

A good discussion topic for Monday morning.  


> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 18 2008, 10:31 AM~11903132
> *OK Peeps, I was having a discussion with a professional photographer friend of mind the other day and he asked me a simple question. He asked, "what best defines my style?"  Now I asked you folks the same thing.
> 
> Sooner or later, as the gear becomes equal across the board, it would be easy to say that most of our photos will look the same.  So besides your logo on the images, what will help define what each individual is attempting to do with the photos they capture?
> *


----------



## mxcn_roc

From a previous shoot for Wanted Wear at Danny D's shop:











From yesterday. Utilizing my new portable battery and light set up.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 20 2008, 06:45 AM~11916357
> *From a previous shoot for Wanted Wear at Danny D's shop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From yesterday.  Utilizing my new portable battery and light set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :wow: :around: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 20 2008, 08:57 AM~11917628
> *  :wow:  :around:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 clean ass pics :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK

thanks for the comments on my photos. i'll have some more up soon. been busy ass hell this past week.


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 19 2008, 10:46 PM~11913055
> *this one came out a lil better  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey BIG MIKE - this is lil mike ... :biggrin: 

What lenses are you using? Are you using any wide angles or fish eye's?

Great shots!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 19 2008, 07:46 PM~11913055
> *this one came out a lil better  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! Is that from Pomona yesterday? I didn't make it...


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 20 2008, 10:11 AM~11917774
> *X2 clean ass pics :thumbsup:
> *


X3 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Oct 20 2008, 09:49 AM~11918109
> *Hey BIG MIKE - this is lil mike ...  :biggrin:
> 
> What lenses are you using?  Are you using any wide angles or fish eye's?
> 
> Great shots!
> *


Thanks lil mike :cheesy:
I'm just using the 18-135mm lens that came with the body for now


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 20 2008, 11:41 AM~11919165
> *Nice! Is that from Pomona yesterday? I didn't make it...
> *


Yessir there was a few nice rides. Ill post more tonite :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 19 2008, 09:36 PM~11914234
> *i got the Canon 40d and just bought the 18-200mm f/3.5-5.6 IS lense before the super show...definetly not the best lense but i think it a good one for car shows
> *


What do yout think about the 70D? I want to get one but know anyone who is using it?


----------



## Mr. lowkey

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 20 2008, 01:23 AM~11915351
> *Thanks man!  :biggrin:
> 
> How ya doing Mr. Lowkey!?  :wave:
> *


I'm good man, Howard told me all about Vegas so next time he takes a trip to the westside I think I'm gonna have to rob my piggy bank and make it out there with him! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 20 2008, 12:25 AM~11915358
> *Nah man... It just that Mr. Howard has a good variety of lenses.  Unfortunately, I don't... So I have to work with what I have for now.  :uh:
> 
> I've been good man, how about you?  Haven't communicated with you in a long time.  How's that mini coming along?
> *


Im just taking my time on it! I think Im gonna get it painted & ready for the LRM phoenix show if they still have it! Thats all it needs! I need to buy a bag. I blew one hitting switches one night! LOL


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 20 2008, 07:45 AM~11916357
> *From a previous shoot for Wanted Wear at Danny D's shop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From yesterday.  Utilizing my new portable battery and light set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. lowkey

whats up Howard?


----------



## Howard

MAN... I step out of town for 24 hours and miss a strong thread of conversation. 

To EVERYONE that posts here: NICE work in this thread! Seriously. I remember about 3 years ago WISHING there was something like this here for aspiring artists just starting out like myself.

The photographers/artists in the thread have been working hard to share, inspire, teach, and learn in the group. THAT is commendable and I always get all teary eyed when people can put progress before pride and get together and get some shit done. To me, that's what this thread represents!! *tear* LOL

Thank you.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Mr. lowkey_@Oct 20 2008, 08:11 PM~11922031
> *whats up Howard?
> *


:wave: What's happening? What do you have up for the week?


----------



## Mr. lowkey

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 20 2008, 06:17 PM~11922116
> *:wave:  What's happening?  What do you have up for the week?
> *


If we have some decent weather I wanna actually hit the streets and get some cruising in one of these days coming up...u down?


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Mr. lowkey_@Oct 20 2008, 09:03 PM~11922777
> *If we have some decent weather I wanna actually hit the streets and get some cruising in one of these days coming up...u down?
> *


Um let me think...




:yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. lowkey

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 20 2008, 07:06 PM~11922817
> *Um let me think...
> :yes: :yes: :biggrin:
> *


bout to be on a full charge too! :biggrin: 
maybe we can check that program out too.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 20 2008, 07:45 AM~11916357
> *From a previous shoot for Wanted Wear at Danny D's shop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From yesterday.  Utilizing my new portable battery and light set up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THESE TWO ARE HOT!!
NICE PHOTO!
P


----------



## 72 kutty

Here's one from a shoot a couple of weeks ago...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. lowkey

A shoot from earlier this month.....


----------



## RedDog

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 20 2008, 07:45 AM~11916357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that David Torres ride?


----------



## mxcn_roc

Thanks everyone for the comments in regards to my newest photos. I'm always trying to learn something new with each shoot that I do. And hopefully, someday I get to the level of some of the talented individuals that post their work on here each and everyday. :thumbsup: 

--



> _Originally posted by RedDog+Oct 20 2008, 09:03 PM~11925287-->
> 
> 
> 
> Is that David Torres ride?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yes, that is David's car. We did a shoot at Papago this past Sunday.
> 
> --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Regal [email protected] 19 2008, 02:10 PM~11910610
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What The F*ck Are you using to get such a bad ass picture??? What Camera !!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's all about lighting and post processing and having some solid chicks to work with.
> 
> 
> --
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-72 kutty_@Oct 20 2008, 07:20 PM~11923881
> *Here's one from a shoot a couple of weeks ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool shoot! :0 What type of light setup did you use? The garage looks well lit.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Mr. lowkey_@Oct 20 2008, 03:23 PM~11921385
> *I'm good man, Howard told me all about Vegas so next time he takes a trip to the westside I think I'm gonna have to rob my piggy bank and make it out there with him! :biggrin:
> *


For sure man... that would be awesome if both y'all can make it out!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Oct 20 2008, 03:30 PM~11921454
> *Im just taking my time on it! I think Im gonna get it painted & ready for the LRM phoenix show if they still have it! Thats all it needs! I need to buy a bag. I blew one hitting switches one night! LOL
> *


Man, I can't wait to see it painted... It's already clean and straight...

Hey, go light on those switches man! :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 20 2008, 04:16 PM~11922100
> *MAN... I step out of town for 24 hours and miss a strong thread of conversation.
> 
> To EVERYONE that posts here:  NICE work in this thread!  Seriously.  I remember about 3 years ago WISHING there was something like this here for aspiring artists just starting out like myself.
> 
> The photographers/artists in the thread have been working hard to share, inspire, teach, and learn in the group.  THAT is commendable and I always get all teary eyed when people can put progress before pride and get together and get some shit done.  To me, that's what this thread represents!!  *tear*  LOL
> 
> Thank you.
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Mr. lowkey_@Oct 20 2008, 06:34 PM~11924083
> *A shoot from earlier this month.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shot...

What kind of car is that? Is that a Merc?


----------



## DownLow64

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 20 2008, 10:58 PM~11926323
> *Nice shot...
> 
> What kind of car is that?  Is that a Merc?
> *



Sup Volo, Hector here talk to you a while back about Oscars Lincoln.

This is the Hirohata Merc. One of my all time favorite cars.


"In 1952 Bob Hirohata brought his ’51 Mercury to the Barris brothers to have them turn it into a full custom. One of the few modifications Bob and George discussed to do to for this custom was to turn it into a hard top and use similar side window trim as Barris had designed and built on the Nick Matranga ’40 Mercury several years before.
George made a few sketches with some wild idears and after sitting in the shop for a while the ’52 Motorama show was coming up the Barris brothers decided it was time to start creating the - as we now know it -“Hirohata Merc”.

The top was chopped 4 inches in the front and 7 in the rear. The B-pillars where removed and top of the doors cut of and welded to the top. Drip rails where removed in the process. In the back the rear window was laid foreward considerably and a large new section of the top had to be scratch built to make it all flow nicely.

At the front a new cut was made just above the beltline on the A-pillar for a new door shape. The caracter ’51 Mercury dip on the side was filled and the surrounding sheet metal was reshaped to flow with the to be added ’52 Buick side trim. The rear portion of this was brought outward a bit and a new functional scoop was created around a ½ inch rod bended to shape. On each side three ’52 Chevy grille teeth where added to the scoop opening. The top of the line sits now higher at the top of the scoop which now optically flows nice into the front fenders. New fenderskirts where made to fit flush into the stock Mercury wheel openings. Round rod was used to add the lip on the bottom. Same round rod was used to create the lip on the front fenders. At the front the fenders where extended several inches and headlights where frenched using 52 Ford rings. The whole grille surround was hand formed out of sheet metal and a new large lip was added to the front of the hood, which was also extended at the bottom. The gravel pan was molded in and reshaped to match the top. A new grille was created using three ’51 Ford grilles. Two where used for the fender units which also house the parking lights behind frosted plastic lenses. And the other was used to create the grille itself. The original 51 Bullets where removed and the side pieces where moved inwards. The ribbed piece behind the chrome bar was painted dark green similar as below the Buick spear. At the rear the fenders where modified to accept ’52 Lincoln taillights. All brand new items when this car was built. 
Accoring to the ’53 Hop Up article on the car the body was pained in ice green and transparent organic green below the Buick spear. (in one of the barris books the light color was called “Seafoam green” On the inside these two colors where also used along with green mist and chrome accents. Bob Hirohata hand made all the two tone laminated plex dash knobs and spotlight handles. These dash knobs would gain popularity soon thereafter and put into production by Cal Customs to be used on many customs, and are still available today. Caddy Sombrero’s and twin Appleton Spotlights where “standard” Kustom equipment in those days and on this custom its clear why…

The interior had to be done in a rush to meet Autorama show deadline and was done partly by Gaylord who did the trunk and diamond patterned sections and the Carson Top Shop who did the rest of it in shades of green and white.
Most of the work on Bob Hirohata’s ’51 Mercury custom was performed by Sam and George Barris and Frank Sonzogni. At one point after the first photo’s where taken the front bumper guards where sectioned two inches to clear the beautiful grille (created by Frank Sonzogni). After a few years the car was repainted in a lime gold and dark green below the trim. Over the years the hubcaps also changed back and forth from Caddy Sombrero’s to ’53 Caddy units (and the last with and without fake Barris crests added knock offs). Jim Mc Niel has been the owner of the Hirohata Mercury since ’59-’60 and perfectly restored it a few years ago."


----------



## BIGMIKE

i just thought this car was badass...wanted to make the color stand out :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 20 2008, 10:56 PM~11926307
> *Man, I can't wait to see it painted... It's already clean and straight...
> 
> Hey, go light on those switches man!  :biggrin:
> *


I cant go light! When someone flicks a switch on me, ITS ON! Like in S.D. at Cruise for the Cause, I drained the tank! lol too much fun. :biggrin: I turned down the pressure so it should be good now.


----------



## Howard

edit


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 20 2008, 11:50 PM~11926579
> *i just thought this car was badass...wanted to make the color stand out  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweetttttt


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by DownLow64_@Oct 20 2008, 10:40 PM~11926544
> *Sup Volo, Hector here talk to you a while back about Oscars Lincoln.
> 
> This is the Hirohata Merc. One of my all time favorite cars.
> "In 1952 Bob Hirohata brought his ’51 Mercury to the Barris brothers to have them turn it into a full custom. One of the few modifications Bob and George discussed to do to for this custom was to turn it into a hard top and use similar side window trim as Barris had designed and built on the Nick Matranga ’40 Mercury several years before.
> George made a few sketches with some wild idears and after sitting in the shop for a while the ’52 Motorama show was coming up the Barris brothers decided it was time to start creating the - as we now know it -“Hirohata Merc”.
> 
> The top was chopped 4 inches in the front and 7 in the rear. The B-pillars where removed and top of the doors cut of and welded to the top. Drip rails where removed in the process. In the back the rear window was laid foreward considerably and a large new section of the top had to be scratch built to make it all flow nicely.
> 
> At the front a new cut was made just above the beltline on the A-pillar for a new door shape. The caracter ’51 Mercury dip on the side was filled and the surrounding sheet metal was reshaped to flow with the to be added ’52 Buick side trim. The rear portion of this was brought outward a bit and a new functional scoop was created around a ½ inch rod bended to shape. On each side three ’52 Chevy grille teeth where added to the scoop opening. The top of the line sits now higher at the top of the scoop which now optically flows nice into the front fenders. New fenderskirts where made to fit flush into the stock Mercury wheel openings. Round rod was used to add the lip on the bottom. Same round rod was used to create the lip on the front fenders. At the front the fenders where extended several inches and headlights where frenched using 52 Ford rings. The whole grille surround was hand formed out of sheet metal and a new large lip was added to the front of the hood, which was also extended at the bottom. The gravel pan was molded in and reshaped to match the top. A new grille was created using three ’51 Ford grilles. Two where used for the fender units which also house the parking lights behind frosted plastic lenses. And the other was used to create the grille itself. The original 51 Bullets where removed and the side pieces where moved inwards. The ribbed piece behind the chrome bar was painted dark green similar as below the Buick spear. At the rear the fenders where modified to accept ’52 Lincoln taillights. All brand new items when this car was built.
> Accoring to the ’53 Hop Up article on the car the body was pained in ice green and transparent organic green below the Buick spear. (in one of the barris books the light color was called “Seafoam green” On the inside these two colors where also used along with green mist and chrome accents. Bob Hirohata hand made all the two tone laminated plex dash knobs and spotlight handles. These dash knobs would gain popularity soon thereafter and put into production by Cal Customs to be used on many customs, and are still available today. Caddy Sombrero’s and twin Appleton Spotlights where “standard” Kustom equipment in those days and on this custom its clear why…
> 
> The interior had to be done in a rush to meet Autorama show deadline and was done partly by Gaylord who did the trunk and diamond patterned sections and the Carson Top Shop who did the rest of it in shades of green and white.
> Most of the work on Bob Hirohata’s ’51 Mercury custom was performed by Sam and George Barris and Frank Sonzogni. At one point after the first photo’s where taken the front bumper guards where sectioned two inches to clear the beautiful grille (created by Frank Sonzogni). After a few years the car was repainted in a lime gold and dark green below the trim. Over the years the hubcaps also changed back and forth from Caddy Sombrero’s to ’53 Caddy units (and the last with and without fake Barris crests added knock offs). Jim Mc Niel has been the owner of the Hirohata Mercury since ’59-’60 and perfectly restored it a few years ago."
> *


Hey what's up Hector! :wave: 

Thanks for the info on the Hirohata Merc... The 50's Mercs have always been one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 20 2008, 10:50 PM~11926579
> *i just thought this car was badass...wanted to make the color stand out  :biggrin:
> *


You thought right!  Nice pic Big Mike!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Oct 21 2008, 03:01 AM~11926969
> *I cant go light! When someone flicks a switch on me, ITS ON! Like in S.D. at Cruise for the Cause, I drained the tank! lol too much fun. :biggrin: I turned down the pressure so it should be good now.
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

Oscar's convertible Lincoln Continental (Klique Car Club - Orange County, CA Chapter)


----------



## Loco Yesca

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 20 2008, 11:50 PM~11926579
> *i just thought this car was badass...wanted to make the color stand out  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like this one.
sick pic.


----------



## BIGMIKE

Thanks fellas :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 21 2008, 07:40 AM~11928129
> *Oscar's convertible Lincoln Continental (Klique Car Club - Orange County, CA Chapter)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That lincoln is bad. I remember when me n oscar rode that boat to the majestics new years picnic


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Oct 20 2008, 09:20 PM~11923881
> *Here's one from a shoot a couple of weeks ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Bad ass!!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 20 2008, 11:50 PM~11926579
> *i just thought this car was badass...wanted to make the color stand out  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice Big Mike!


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 20 2008, 11:50 PM~11926579
> *i just thought this car was badass...wanted to make the color stand out  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now all you have to do is take it to the next level and mask the entire car out and place it in a new environment and you'll be in business. :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO

:wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 21 2008, 08:40 AM~11928129
> *Oscar's convertible Lincoln Continental (Klique Car Club - Orange County, CA Chapter)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gotta give mad props on this photo! Real O.G. Style! Kinda looks like LRM back in the day when it kept it real! 

:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Mr. lowkey

> _Originally posted by El Volo+Oct 20 2008, 11:58 PM~11926323-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shot...
> 
> What kind of car is that?  Is that a Merc?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DownLow64_@Oct 21 2008, 12:40 AM~11926544
> *Sup Volo, Hector here talk to you a while back about Oscars Lincoln.
> 
> This is the Hirohata Merc. One of my all time favorite cars.
> "In 1952 Bob Hirohata brought his ’51 Mercury to the Barris brothers to have them turn it into a full custom. One of the few modifications Bob and George discussed to do to for this custom was to turn it into a hard top and use similar side window trim as Barris had designed and built on the Nick Matranga ’40 Mercury several years before.
> George made a few sketches with some wild idears and after sitting in the shop for a while the ’52 Motorama show was coming up the Barris brothers decided it was time to start creating the - as we now know it -“Hirohata Merc”.
> 
> The top was chopped 4 inches in the front and 7 in the rear. The B-pillars where removed and top of the doors cut of and welded to the top. Drip rails where removed in the process. In the back the rear window was laid foreward considerably and a large new section of the top had to be scratch built to make it all flow nicely.
> 
> At the front a new cut was made just above the beltline on the A-pillar for a new door shape. The caracter ’51 Mercury dip on the side was filled and the surrounding sheet metal was reshaped to flow with the to be added ’52 Buick side trim. The rear portion of this was brought outward a bit and a new functional scoop was created around a ½ inch rod bended to shape. On each side three ’52 Chevy grille teeth where added to the scoop opening. The top of the line sits now higher at the top of the scoop which now optically flows nice into the front fenders. New fenderskirts where made to fit flush into the stock Mercury wheel openings. Round rod was used to add the lip on the bottom. Same round rod was used to create the lip on the front fenders. At the front the fenders where extended several inches and headlights where frenched using 52 Ford rings. The whole grille surround was hand formed out of sheet metal and a new large lip was added to the front of the hood, which was also extended at the bottom. The gravel pan was molded in and reshaped to match the top. A new grille was created using three ’51 Ford grilles. Two where used for the fender units which also house the parking lights behind frosted plastic lenses. And the other was used to create the grille itself. The original 51 Bullets where removed and the side pieces where moved inwards. The ribbed piece behind the chrome bar was painted dark green similar as below the Buick spear. At the rear the fenders where modified to accept ’52 Lincoln taillights. All brand new items when this car was built.
> Accoring to the ’53 Hop Up article on the car the body was pained in ice green and transparent organic green below the Buick spear. (in one of the barris books the light color was called “Seafoam green” On the inside these two colors where also used along with green mist and chrome accents. Bob Hirohata hand made all the two tone laminated plex dash knobs and spotlight handles. These dash knobs would gain popularity soon thereafter and put into production by Cal Customs to be used on many customs, and are still available today. Caddy Sombrero’s and twin Appleton Spotlights where “standard” Kustom equipment in those days and on this custom its clear why…
> 
> The interior had to be done in a rush to meet Autorama show deadline and was done partly by Gaylord who did the trunk and diamond patterned sections and the Carson Top Shop who did the rest of it in shades of green and white.
> Most of the work on Bob Hirohata’s ’51 Mercury custom was performed by Sam and George Barris and Frank Sonzogni. At one point after the first photo’s where taken the front bumper guards where sectioned two inches to clear the beautiful grille (created by Frank Sonzogni). After a few years the car was repainted in a lime gold and dark green below the trim. Over the years the hubcaps also changed back and forth from Caddy Sombrero’s to ’53 Caddy units (and the last with and without fake Barris crests added knock offs). Jim Mc Niel has been the owner of the Hirohata Mercury since ’59-’60 and perfectly restored it a few years ago."
> *


Whats up Volo? Yeah that pretty much sums up the Merc...... but this one was actually the Jack Walker clone of the original. Still a sweet ride, and a beautiful car to shoot.
:thumbsup: DownLow64, you know your history on the HiroHata.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 21 2008, 11:54 AM~11930122
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Bad ass!!
> *



Thanks!


----------



## BIGMIKE

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BIGMIKE, nobueno


:wave:
wats up Jae, you gonna be at Centennial Park this Sunday?


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 21 2008, 01:40 PM~11930520
> *Now all you have to do is take it to the next level and mask the entire car out and place it in a new environment and you'll be in business.  :thumbsup:
> *


So... am I in business? :biggrin: 










Not exactly my best image, the car was photographed with a better camera so it had better detail, color, contrast, the road pic had the little jagged edges but I did a little to hide them and make it look better. I just saw the words and took it as a challenge , it's been a while since i did this with an image that wasn't for a graphic. I also changed the shadows around and got rid of reflections from the surrounding area on the car picture to make it more believable. Here's the original unedited pic, and a link to the new background i used:










http://www.mediabistro.com/fishbowlny/original/road.jpg


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Oct 21 2008, 09:50 PM~11936411
> *So... am I in business?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly my best image, the car was photographed with a better camera so it had better detail, color, contrast, the road pic had the little jagged edges but I did a little to hide them and make it look better. I just saw the words and took it as a challenge , it's been a while since i did this with an image that wasn't for a graphic. I also changed the shadows around and got rid of reflections from the surrounding area on the car picture to make it more believable. Here's the original unedited pic, and a link to the new background i used:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mediabistro.com/fishbowlny/original/road.jpg
> 
> *



That's good stuff right there. Nicely done


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Oct 21 2008, 08:50 PM~11936411
> *So... am I in business?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly my best image, the car was photographed with a better camera so it had better detail, color, contrast, the road pic had the little jagged edges but I did a little to hide them and make it look better. I just saw the words and took it as a challenge , it's been a while since i did this with an image that wasn't for a graphic. I also changed the shadows around and got rid of reflections from the surrounding area on the car picture to make it more believable. Here's the original unedited pic, and a link to the new background i used:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mediabistro.com/fishbowlny/original/road.jpg
> *


nice...was all this done in photoshop?
thats crazy how you got rid of the shadow on the back end of the car :thumbsup:


----------



## Sonny P

Thanks Kutty, Big Mike :biggrin: .

Yea it was photoshop, if you look close i got rid of the reflections on the car too, made everything match


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Oct 21 2008, 10:52 PM~11937134
> *Thanks Kutty, Big Mike :biggrin: .
> 
> Yea it was photoshop, if you look close i got rid of the reflections on the car too, made everything match
> *


hey sonny you're welcomed to use my pic to do something similar like your pic. im not that savvy with photoshop to do all that yet lol


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Oct 22 2008, 12:50 AM~11936411
> *So... am I in business?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly my best image, the car was photographed with a better camera so it had better detail, color, contrast, the road pic had the little jagged edges but I did a little to hide them and make it look better. I just saw the words and took it as a challenge , it's been a while since i did this with an image that wasn't for a graphic. I also changed the shadows around and got rid of reflections from the surrounding area on the car picture to make it more believable. Here's the original unedited pic, and a link to the new background i used:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mediabistro.com/fishbowlny/original/road.jpg
> *


:thumbsup: 

I'll be getting back to you on your PM also... alot in there. :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon

Greatly done sonny.....


----------



## Howard




----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 21 2008, 08:47 PM~11935663
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BIGMIKE, nobueno
> :wave:
> wats up Jae, you gonna be at Centennial Park this Sunday?
> *


 :wave: Big Mike, I'm planning on it. I have to be at the True Memories show in Montebello but I am going to try and make it to Centennial Park after that.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 22 2008, 07:28 AM~11938213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love this one Howard!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Oct 21 2008, 09:50 PM~11936411
> *So... am I in business?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly my best image, the car was photographed with a better camera so it had better detail, color, contrast, the road pic had the little jagged edges but I did a little to hide them and make it look better. I just saw the words and took it as a challenge , it's been a while since i did this with an image that wasn't for a graphic. I also changed the shadows around and got rid of reflections from the surrounding area on the car picture to make it more believable. Here's the original unedited pic, and a link to the new background i used:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mediabistro.com/fishbowlny/original/road.jpg
> *


   Very nice Sonny! I just got a copy of PS and learned how to add my sig to my photos so I'm a long way from your photo editing skills! :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 22 2008, 10:30 AM~11938223
> *Love this one Howard!
> *


Thank you sir... :thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Oct 21 2008, 09:50 PM~11936411
> *So... am I in business?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly my best image, the car was photographed with a better camera so it had better detail, color, contrast, the road pic had the little jagged edges but I did a little to hide them and make it look better. I just saw the words and took it as a challenge , it's been a while since i did this with an image that wasn't for a graphic. I also changed the shadows around and got rid of reflections from the surrounding area on the car picture to make it more believable. Here's the original unedited pic, and a link to the new background i used:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mediabistro.com/fishbowlny/original/road.jpg
> *


Too bad my work has any images from photobucket blocked. From what I saw earlier at home (despite it being a low res image), it was getting there. If I remember clearly, the wind shield images wasn't cleaned up yet, it still had the images from the old environment. But I can see where you're heading with the concept. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 22 2008, 07:28 AM~11938213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This one is a great picture ...on the color one ,shorty looking like a shinning up and coming star  
Good one howard


----------



## Rod Stewart

howard, nice pics as usual. 

i enjoy your style of photography. you seem to incorporate a strong emotion with your shots. almost tells a short story.... keep 'em coming.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 22 2008, 07:28 AM~11938213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Howard, the messiah of lowrider documentary photography. :worship: 

Keep them coming.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem+Oct 22 2008, 10:37 AM~11938273-->
> 
> 
> 
> This one is a great picture ...on the color one ,shorty looking like a shinning up and coming star
> Good one howard
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Rod [email protected] 22 2008, 10:41 AM~11938297
> *howard, nice pics as usual.
> 
> i enjoy your style of photography. you seem to incorporate a strong emotion with your shots. almost tells a short story.... keep 'em coming.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mxcn_roc_@Oct 22 2008, 10:54 AM~11938395
> *Howard, the messiah of lowrider documentary photography.  :worship:
> 
> Keep them coming.
> *


Considering the sources I'm honored. Thank you for the feedback. I'm working on a couple series right now and these are a couple pics from it. 

Its nice to hear the references to storytelling and documentary photography... my hope IS that the pics and series' tell stories and communicate something bigger than the pic itself. Thank you again for the warm reception. :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 22 2008, 06:41 AM~11938297
> *howard, nice pics as usual.
> 
> i enjoy your style of photography. you seem to incorporate a strong emotion with your shots. almost tells a short story.... keep 'em coming.
> *


x2!


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 22 2008, 07:28 AM~11938213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 22 2008, 08:36 AM~11938268
> *Too bad my work has any images from photobucket blocked.  From what I saw earlier at home (despite it being a low res image), it was getting there.  If I remember clearly, the wind shield images wasn't cleaned up yet, it still had the images from the old environment.  But I can see where you're heading with the concept.  :thumbsup:
> *


I put it together a lot quicker than I normally would something like this, normally the car and new background would both be pictures taken by me with the end result in mind so I could have missed something, but I don't see any old environment reflections left, don't see the windshield at all. Other than the green grass on the bumper that I greyed out to match the road more.

Thanks for the tip though, and thanks for all the compliments so far. Mayhem, I'll be back in probably 30 minutes- 1 hour and I'll pm you back.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Oct 20 2008, 07:20 PM~11923881
> *Here's one from a shoot a couple of weeks ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ive seen here before some where. just cant think of where :dunno:

Bad ass pic tho bro!!!


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Oct 22 2008, 11:07 AM~11940170
> *I put it together a lot quicker than I normally would something like this, normally the car and new background would both be pictures taken by me with the end result in mind so I could have missed something, but I don't see any old environment reflections left, don't see the windshield at all. Other than the green grass on the bumper that I greyed out to match the road more.
> 
> Thanks for the tip though, and thanks for all the compliments so far. Mayhem, I'll be back in probably 30 minutes- 1 hour and I'll pm you back.
> *


For sure ....


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Oct 22 2008, 11:21 AM~11940281
> *ive seen here before some where. just cant think of where :dunno:
> 
> Bad ass pic tho bro!!!
> *


Yeah i likes this one also..bad as bro


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 22 2008, 01:23 AM~11937206
> *hey sonny you're welcomed to use my pic to do something similar like your pic. im not that savvy with photoshop to do all that yet lol
> *


Thanks Big Mike, I probably will. That's a good car to use, I like the angle


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE+Oct 21 2008, 08:58 AM~11928925-->
> 
> 
> 
> That lincoln is bad. I remember when me n oscar rode that boat to the majestics new years picnic
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I bet you guys were getting heads turning like crazy, cruising down the volo heading out to the picnic, huh? :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big Mando 88_@Oct 21 2008, 06:27 PM~11934698
> *Gotta give mad props on this photo! Real O.G. Style! Kinda looks like LRM back in the day when it kept it real!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :worship:
> *


Thanks man... Everytime I do a shoot for LRM, I always try to do that similar style... it's what captured me back in the day as a reader.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 22 2008, 02:24 PM~11941936
> *  And I bet you guys were getting heads turning like crazy, cruising down the volo heading out to the picnic, huh?  :biggrin:
> Thanks man... Everytime I do a shoot for LRM, I always try to do that similar style... it's what captured me back in the day as a reader.
> *



I like issues from back in the 80's. Photos of cars taking in parks, front of churches, the street corner etc. Good job!


----------



## El Volo

Thanks Big Mando!  

Here's a time-lapse shot I did a while back of a bad-ass Caddy from Legends Car Club. This pic was taken during the late night hours at a local cruise spot. The wheel in it's continental kit rotated!


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Sonny P+Oct 22 2008, 12:11 PM~11941336-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Big Mike, I probably will. That's a good car to use, I like the angle
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-El Volo_@Oct 22 2008, 01:24 PM~11941936
> *  And I bet you guys were getting heads turning like crazy, cruising down the volo heading out to the picnic, huh?  :biggrin:
> *


yuuup :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. lowkey

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 22 2008, 08:28 AM~11938213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like this one too! they make a good father son team. 
here's another one of lil man. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Mr. lowkey_@Oct 22 2008, 08:15 PM~11944009
> *I like this one too! they make a good father son team.
> here's another one of lil man.
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


There he is... all photogenic and what not. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty+Oct 20 2008, 06:20 PM~11923881-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one from a shoot a couple of weeks ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great lighting
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Sonny [email protected] 21 2008, 08:50 PM~11936411
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good one Sonny...do you have bigger picture? and how did you remove the shadow
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2008, 06:28 AM~11938213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> these are great picutes Howard....love the lighiting
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by El [email protected] 22 2008, 02:49 PM~11942977
> *Thanks Big Mando!
> 
> Here's a time-lapse shot I did a while back of a bad-ass Caddy from Legends Car Club.  This pic was taken during the late night hours at a local cruise spot.  The wheel in it's continental kit rotated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice shot volo...im a big fan of night shots
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr. lowkey_@Oct 22 2008, 04:15 PM~11944009
> *I like this one too! they make a good father son team.
> here's another one of lil man.
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great capture MrLowKey


----------



## El Volo

Thanks TwoTonz! Yeah, I love doing shots at night, but it's rare that I get the chance to... but man, those are always cool... Like those nice night shots you took in Merced...


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Mr. lowkey_@Oct 22 2008, 04:15 PM~11944009
> *I like this one too! they make a good father son team.
> here's another one of lil man.
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

I'm looking into getting a DSLR camera. I am new to this, so I was looking into getting either a Nikon D60 or a Canon Rebel XS (I think thats what it was). The Nikon shoots 3 shots per second, the Canon does 2 shots per second. However, the canon does have the live screen, although I'd imagine one would use the peep hole viewer for more photos. :dunno: 

I know a D300 would be nice, but let me see how this goes.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 22 2008, 04:49 PM~11942977
> *Thanks Big Mando!
> 
> Here's a time-lapse shot I did a while back of a bad-ass Caddy from Legends Car Club.  This pic was taken during the late night hours at a local cruise spot.  The wheel in it's continental kit rotated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK


----------



## Mr. lowkey

Thanks TwoTons and Volo I appreciate the positive feedback :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Mr. lowkey_@Oct 22 2008, 05:15 PM~11944009
> *I like this one too! they make a good father son team.
> here's another one of lil man.
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dayum ,thats a Awsome picture bro ....


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 22 2008, 08:59 PM~11944452
> *these are great picutes Howard....love the lighiting
> *


Thanks. :thumbsup: Here's a couple more from the same series...


----------



## Mr. lowkey

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 23 2008, 08:16 AM~11949819
> *Thanks.  :thumbsup:  Here's a  couple more from the same series...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like these alot!.......look at the energy he has in the first one.looks like he was a handful all night. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

Howard, Mr.Lowkey...I'm sure both of you have heard the phrase: a picture is worth a thousand words.
And that's definately true for both of y'alls pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

THIS THREAD KEEPS GETTING BETTER AND BETTER!!
P


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Oct 23 2008, 11:47 AM~11950494
> *THIS THREAD KEEPS GETTING BETTER AND BETTER!!
> P
> *


Man... I agree, I LOVE this thread. 

Remember this one? 

<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=179381\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=179381</a>

This 'Photography' thread is probably more what I had in mind. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. lowkey

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 23 2008, 09:00 AM~11950116
> *Howard, Mr.Lowkey...I'm sure both of you have heard the phrase: a picture is worth a thousand words.
> And that's definately true for both of y'alls pictures. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks BIGMIKE, I definently appreciate the support I have recieved in this thread, There is NOT one person in here that I don't look up to. I look forward to seeing the new pics everyday from the talented artist in here. I won't name names only because I don't wanna leave ANYONE in here out but I will say keep up all the great work and keep these great pics and concepts coming :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty

since theres a few kids shots, ill post apic of my lil nephew from his 1st birthday


----------



## Mr. lowkey




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 23 2008, 02:53 AM~11949123
> *I'm looking into getting a DSLR camera. I am new to this, so I was looking into getting either a Nikon D60 or a Canon Rebel XS (I think thats what it was). The Nikon shoots 3 shots per second, the Canon does 2 shots per second. However, the canon does have the live screen, although I'd imagine one would use the peep hole viewer for more photos. :dunno:
> 
> I know a D300 would be nice, but let me see how this goes.
> *


*EL VOLO, TWOTONZ, 72CUTTY, HOWARD*........what do you recommend I get? Come on folks. I want to purchase the camera tommorrow.


----------



## Sonny P

They both have strengths and weaknesses against eachother, and the brands also have strengths and weaknesses... but nobody knows your needs and budget better than you do. Have you done any research on the two? I've seen tons of comparison articles putting the two against eachother


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Oct 23 2008, 09:23 AM~11951388
> *They both have strengths and weaknesses against eachother, and the brands also have strengths and weaknesses... but nobody knows your needs and budget better than you do. Have you done any research on the two? I've seen tons of comparison articles putting the two against eachother
> *


Thanks. I don't think I will need something like a D80 with 5 shot/second, but then once I dive into this, maybe I'd like a quicker camera. I do like the way a lot of the photos you guys are posting come out. I will pick up some photography literature to help the technique. 

The D80 is more than I'm willing to spend right now. The Nikon D60 is about $650....the Canon Rebel Xs is about $600. Post up an article if you know where ones at. I'll google right now.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

I guess the thing is that once I buy the camera, I'm gonna be locked into the brand for a while since I'll likely buy a new flash and lens down the road. I know the life of a lens will outlast the body big time....so which ever brand I choose, its a decision that will last a long time. As you guys progress, you prefer the upgrades that come with the canon or nikon?

As for the immediate benefits with the canon, I do think the live view is good for shots where the camera is low or high, but its also helpful if I get an amateur to take photos when I'm infront of the camera.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 23 2008, 11:10 AM~11951933
> *I guess the thing is that once I buy the camera, I'm gonna be locked into the brand for a while since I'll likely buy a new flash and lens down the road. I know the life of a lens will outlast the body big time....so which ever brand I choose, its a decision that will last a long time. As you guys progress, you prefer the upgrades that come with the canon or nikon?
> 
> As for the immediate benefits with the canon, I do think the live view is good for shots where the camera is low or high, but its also helpful if I get an amateur to take photos when I'm infront of the camera.
> *


All depends on what you intend to do with you photos and what type of photographic resources you have at a given time. 

One of the reasons I went with Canon for my gear is that I work in the art department for a major newspaper here in Phoenix and I've gotten to know some of the staff photographers and they all use Canon...so it was an easy choice to go with Canon, since I knew I'd probably be borrowing lens from them. 

But it's all apples and oranges. You go with what you can afford and what's most appealing to you.


----------



## stillchippin

damn didn't realize this topic is 2 years old :0


----------



## 72 kutty

uote=Fried Chicken Eater,Oct 23 2008, 10:18 AM~11951330]
*EL VOLO, TWOTONZ, 72CUTTY, HOWARD*........what do you recommend I get? Come on folks. I want to purchase the camera tommorrow. 
[/quote]


I shoot with a Nikon...that's what I prefer. I did a lot of comparisons and it really comes down to choice. I went to a store and put them both in my hand and Nikon just felt better to me. I am purchasing the D90 for a second body next month. It mostly comes down to preference


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> uote=Fried Chicken Eater,Oct 23 2008, 10:18 AM~11951330]
> *EL VOLO, TWOTONZ, 72CUTTY, HOWARD*........what do you recommend I get? Come on folks. I want to purchase the camera tommorrow.


I shoot with a Nikon...that's what I prefer. I did a lot of comparisons and it really comes down to choice. I went to a store and put them both in my hand and Nikon just felt better to me. I am purchasing the D90 for a second body next month. It mostly comes down to preference
[/quote]
My current camera is a Nikon. Although it ain't a DSLR, I like the brand. Is the live view worth going with canon? 

The salesman told me Canon products are a better bang for the buck, but when you get real serious, Nikon puts out real top notch products that might be a touch better than cannon :dunno:

Is the 5 shots/sec a big deal to you with your D80?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 23 2008, 10:19 AM~11952020
> *All depends on what you intend to do with you photos and what type of photographic resources you have at a given time.
> 
> One of the reasons I went with Canon for my gear is that I work in the art department for a major newspaper here in Phoenix and I've gotten to know some of the staff photographers and they all use Canon...so it was an easy choice to go with Canon, since I knew I'd probably be borrowing lens from them.
> 
> But it's all apples and oranges.  You go with what you can afford and what's most appealing to you.
> *


Thanks. Were you the dude on LIL that shot those two news helicopters that clipped each other last year in AZ?


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 23 2008, 01:18 PM~11953300
> *Thanks. Were you the dude on LIL that shot those two news helicopters that clipped each other last year in AZ?
> *


That was a friend of mine. We were going to lunch and he was riding shotgun in my ride when we saw that stuff go down. 

His pic made it around the world in a matter of minutes after the accident:









Interesting part of that day was that I usually bring my camera gear with me and that day I didn't. All I had was my iPhone, but I still managed to take some ground shots.


----------



## PROVOK

When it comes to cameras either canon or nikon will do. look at the photos on this thread. they were taken by different cameras and the photos come out great. just learn all the setting and what they're use for. learn everything you can about lighting and compesition. i've seen bad ass photos taken with cheap film cameras.


----------



## BIGMIKE

FCE you gonna be at Elysian Park on saturday?
If you stop by I can show you my D80 and let you try it out


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 23 2008, 02:53 AM~11949123
> *I'm looking into getting a DSLR camera. I am new to this, so I was looking into getting either a Nikon D60 or a Canon Rebel XS (I think thats what it was). The Nikon shoots 3 shots per second, the Canon does 2 shots per second. However, the canon does have the live screen, although I'd imagine one would use the peep hole viewer for more photos. :dunno:
> 
> I know a D300 would be nice, but let me see how this goes.
> *


Hey what's up FCE!? How ya been, man?

Well, I use Canon and my business partner (Tyson "Mr. Fresno" Robertson) uses Nikon. I love my Canon and he loves his Nikon. I think both take great photos and they're both pretty competitive and comparable in quality.

As far as the speed of the camera (shots per second), that has never been a concern for me. I think if you're going to be shooting a lot of fast moving stuff (like sports), then that should be something to consider. If not, I wouldn't let that feature affect your decision and would suggest you base it on your budget.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 23 2008, 12:22 PM~11953361
> *That was a friend of mine.  We were going to lunch and he was riding shotgun in my ride when we saw that stuff go down.
> 
> His pic made it around the world in a matter of minutes after the accident:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting part of that day was that I usually bring my camera gear with me and that day I didn't.  All I had was my iPhone, but I still managed to take some ground shots.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 23 2008, 12:31 PM~11953463
> *When it comes to cameras either canon or nikon will do. look at the photos on this thread. they were taken by different cameras and the photos come out great. just learn all the setting and what they're use for. learn everything you can about lighting and compesition. i've seen bad ass photos taken with cheap film cameras.
> *


x2!


----------



## 72 kutty

> I shoot with a Nikon...that's what I prefer. I did a lot of comparisons and it really comes down to choice. I went to a store and put them both in my hand and Nikon just felt better to me. I am purchasing the D90 for a second body next month. It mostly comes down to preference


My current camera is a Nikon. Although it ain't a DSLR, I like the brand. Is the live view worth going with canon? 

The salesman told me Canon products are a better bang for the buck, but when you get real serious, Nikon puts out real top notch products that might be a touch better than cannon :dunno:

Is the 5 shots/sec a big deal to you with your D80?
[/quote]

Unless you are shooting "very" fast moving subjects like Football, basketball etc...it doesn't really matter.


----------



## BIGMIKE

Anyone got an extra tripod they wanna get rid of?
I need one this weekend, but I figured I'd ask here first


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 23 2008, 01:20 PM~11954037
> *Anyone got an extra tripod they wanna get rid of?
> I need one this weekend, but I figured I'd ask here first
> *


Stop by Ritz Camera at the Brea Mall or Foto-Hall in Placentia... you should be able to find one for less than 30 bucks.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Is anyone using or have used a D70? Any feed back?


----------



## Mr. 412

Sorry it's not any LoLo's - not fortante to have but a handful round here ...

But the seasons are changing like a mutha ...

































































This is also my first set of shots that I touched up in photoshop & i tried i-photo


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Oct 23 2008, 11:22 PM~11954630
> *Is anyone using or have used a D70?  Any feed back?
> *


i have a d70s, 2 years now, had some bugs damn hate that thing.
but then again when its working its works great.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 23 2008, 02:05 PM~11954454
> *Stop by Ritz Camera at the Brea Mall or Foto-Hall in Placentia... you should be able to find one for less than 30 bucks.
> *


Orale thanks Volo there's one in SA. Ill stop by tonite :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Oct 23 2008, 02:36 PM~11954788
> *Sorry it's not any LoLo's  - not fortante to have but a handful round here ...
> 
> But the seasons are changing like a mutha ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is also my first set of shots that I touched up in photoshop & i tried i-photo
> *


I don't think this topic is limited to pics of lowlows homie
Great pics are great pics..keep posting :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Oct 23 2008, 02:36 PM~11954788
> *Sorry it's not any LoLo's  - not fortante to have but a handful round here ...
> 
> But the seasons are changing like a mutha ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is also my first set of shots that I touched up in photoshop & i tried i-photo
> *


 :0 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 23 2008, 06:52 PM~11954984
> *I don't think this topic is limited to pics of lowlows homie
> Great pics are great pics..keep posting :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks BIG Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 23 2008, 07:09 PM~11955163
> *:0  :0  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Are you kidding me .... :biggrin: 
Thanks holmes ...


----------



## El Volo

No kidding here man... Frickin' bad-ass photos! Beautiful stuff man...


----------



## PROVOK

ex-chick


----------



## PROVOK

i got some film work. just gotta scan it.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 23 2008, 12:57 PM~11953764
> *Hey what's up FCE!?  How ya been, man?
> 
> Well, I use Canon and my business partner (Tyson "Mr. Fresno" Robertson) uses Nikon.  I love my Canon and he loves his Nikon.  I think both take great photos and they're both pretty competitive and comparable in quality.
> 
> As far as the speed of the camera (shots per second), that has never been a concern for me.  I think if you're going to be shooting a lot of fast moving stuff (like sports), then that should be something to consider.  If not, I wouldn't let that feature affect your decision and would suggest you base it on your budget.
> *


I've been well homie. Just got back from Miami and celebrating my daughters first birthday today. Thanks for your input. I wouldn't say I plan to shoot much sports, but there might be some fast moving shots I'd want (ie. my dog moving, etc). 

Does your cannon have the live view feature? If so, how useful is it? 

I'd like to go with Nikon, but the live view has me thinking about the canon.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 23 2008, 12:47 PM~11953640
> *FCE you gonna be at Elysian Park on saturday?
> If you stop by I can show you my D80 and let you try it out
> *


I got family flying in for my daughters birthday, so I won't be able to make it out this weekend. Any problems with the D80?



Another question for all you experts. My brother in law has an unlimited budget. He wants a high end camera b/c his son is ranked one of the best golf players for his age group in the US (wants good shots). 

I've heard the D300 is a good camera and it can take HD video as well for 5 minutes at a time. What would you fine folks recommend?


Sorry for asking all the questions, I know it must get annoying.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 23 2008, 12:31 PM~11953463
> *When it comes to cameras either canon or nikon will do. look at the photos on this thread. they were taken by different cameras and the photos come out great. just learn all the setting and what they're use for. learn everything you can about lighting and compesition. i've seen bad ass photos taken with cheap film cameras.
> *


Thanks. Is the live view gonna be something to sweat? I would tend to think one would use the view hole, but low and high elevation shots might be easy with live view.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 23 2008, 05:21 PM~11955790
> *I got family flying in for my daughters birthday, so I won't be able to make it out this weekend. Any problems with the D80?
> Another question for all you experts. My brother in law has an unlimited budget. He wants a high end camera b/c his son is ranked one of the best golf players for his age group in the US (wants good shots).
> 
> I've heard the D300 is a good camera and it can take HD video as well for 5 minutes at a time. What would you fine folks recommend?
> Sorry for asking all the questions, I know it must get annoying.
> *



D90...probably the best for that situation. I'm picking one up myself in a couple of weeks.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 23 2008, 06:23 PM~11955814
> *Thanks. Is the live view gonna be something to sweat? I would tend to think one would use the view hole, but low and high elevation shots might be easy with live view.
> *


live view would help but i don't need it any more. just gotta lay on the ground or stand on something.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 23 2008, 05:17 PM~11956250
> *live view would help but i don't need it any more. just gotta lay on the ground or stand on something.
> *


:yes:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by El Volo+Oct 23 2008, 12:09 AM~11948915-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks TwoTonz!  Yeah, I love doing shots at night, but it's rare that I get the chance to... but man, those are always cool... Like those nice night shots you took in Merced...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr. [email protected] 23 2008, 05:19 AM~11949458
> *Thanks TwoTons and Volo I appreciate the positive feedback :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Howard_@Oct 23 2008, 06:16 AM~11949819
> *Thanks.  :thumbsup:  Here's a  couple more from the same series...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that little one on top has a lot of life in him....the bottom would look real good framed and hung up in their living room  bad ass pics howard


----------



## Sonny P

A friend's cousin's car from the woodland show:









by the way.. I'm seeing some more great pics in here lately.. keep em comin


----------



## Mr. lowkey

I got to capture some shots of howard's ride tonight......We got to hang out more homie :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

Hey Fried Chicken Eater you cant go wrong with Nikon or Canon. They are both the top two brands as far as SLR goes IMO. I would recomend you going to the store and trying them both out. Get a feel to how they are and seeing witch one you feel more comfortable shooting with. I ended up going with Canon for 2 reasons: 1: My first SLR 35mm was a Canon, so i was familiar with the Canon features. 2: The Conon has a lil bit more of a wider body than the Nikon (dosent seem like much but my nuckel would rub on the Nikon lense so i didnt feel comfortable shooting with it)

As far as the fps (frams per second) goes, you shouldnt make your decision on that unless like Kutty said you are shooting sports. But i have to admit the 6.5fps my 40d shoots is pertty cool to make GIFs like this one









My Canon also has the live view on it. I used it to get his low shot









this high shot









and also this shot...there was a wall right infront of the car and i had my camera butted next to the wall so the live view came in handy their also









I can still get those shots without the live view so i wouldnt put the live view as a priority. I would say pick up both cameras and find out what you feel more comfortable shooting with


----------



## REV. chuck

my cameras old panasonic lumix


----------



## REV. chuck

i chose my camera for shudder speed this thing slows to i think 12 seconds for great night pictures with no flash and little backround lighting 

i need to learn how to set it up and use it


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 23 2008, 09:57 PM~11958046
> *
> 
> My Canon also has the live view on it.  I used it to get his low shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats fucking beautiful


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Oct 23 2008, 07:37 PM~11957819
> *A friend's cousin's car from the woodland show:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way.. I'm seeing some more great pics in here lately.. keep em comin
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Mr. lowkey_@Oct 23 2008, 07:53 PM~11958014
> *I got to capture some shots of howard's ride tonight......We got to hang out more homie :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Oct 23 2008, 08:10 PM~11958166
> *my cameras old  panasonic lumix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 Whoa, that's crazy... cool shot man.


----------



## El Volo




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 23 2008, 08:57 PM~11958046
> *Hey Fried Chicken Eater you cant go wrong with Nikon or Canon.  They are both the top two brands as far as SLR goes IMO.  I would recomend you going to the store and trying them both out.  Get a feel to how they are and seeing witch one you feel more comfortable shooting with.  I ended up going with Canon for 2 reasons: 1: My first SLR 35mm was a Canon, so i was familiar with the Canon features.  2: The Conon has a lil bit more of a wider body than the Nikon (dosent seem like much but my nuckel would rub on the Nikon lense so i didnt feel comfortable shooting with it)
> 
> As far as the fps (frams per second) goes, you shouldnt make your decision on that unless like Kutty said you are shooting sports.  But i have to admit the 6.5fps my 40d shoots is pertty cool to make GIFs like this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Canon also has the live view on it.  I used it to get his low shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this high shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also this shot...there was a wall right infront of the car and i had my camera butted next to the wall so the live view came in handy their also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can still get those shots without the live view so i wouldnt put the live view as a priority.  I would say pick up both cameras and find out what you feel more comfortable shooting with
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo




----------



## El Volo

Edit.


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 23 2008, 09:57 PM~11958046
> *Hey Fried Chicken Eater you cant go wrong with Nikon or Canon.  They are both the top two brands as far as SLR goes IMO.  I would recomend you going to the store and trying them both out.  Get a feel to how they are and seeing witch one you feel more comfortable shooting with.  I ended up going with Canon for 2 reasons: 1: My first SLR 35mm was a Canon, so i was familiar with the Canon features.  2: The Conon has a lil bit more of a wider body than the Nikon (dosent seem like much but my nuckel would rub on the Nikon lense so i didnt feel comfortable shooting with it)
> 
> As far as the fps (frams per second) goes, you shouldnt make your decision on that unless like Kutty said you are shooting sports.  But i have to admit the 6.5fps my 40d shoots is pertty cool to make GIFs like this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Canon also has the live view on it.  I used it to get his low shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Niiiiiiiice. Great pics as usual twotonz.


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 23 2008, 11:44 PM~11959118
> *Troy Staehler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 23 2008, 04:21 PM~11955790
> *I got family flying in for my daughters birthday, so I won't be able to make it out this weekend. Any problems with the D80?
> Another question for all you experts. My brother in law has an unlimited budget. He wants a high end camera b/c his son is ranked one of the best golf players for his age group in the US (wants good shots).
> 
> I've heard the D300 is a good camera and it can take HD video as well for 5 minutes at a time. What would you fine folks recommend?
> Sorry for asking all the questions, I know it must get annoying.
> *


sounds good homie..yea no problems with the D80...still trying to adjust and learn the possibilities with SLR cameras..well this is my first one and i like it alot...the quality of the pics are much more noticeable..but like others have said, once you get familiar with your cam and know how to work all the settings...you can capture that shot you get in your mind if you know what i mean  

heres another from Pomona last weekend


----------



## MikeS




----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 24 2008, 01:44 AM~11959118
> *Troy Staehler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :0 I thought... SSHHHHHHHHHHH. 

GREAT shot Volo. :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Mr. lowkey_@Oct 23 2008, 11:53 PM~11958014
> *I got to capture some shots of howard's ride tonight......We got to hang out more homie :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great capture Adam... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BONES_712

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 23 2008, 10:44 PM~11959118
> *Troy Staehler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



STR8 UP MAFIOSO SHOT ROLLERZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BONES_712

> _Originally posted by Mr. lowkey_@Oct 23 2008, 08:53 PM~11958014
> *I got to capture some shots of howard's ride tonight......We got to hang out more homie :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOOK AT HOWARD YOU HAD TO HIT UP SOME BURRITOS AND THEM JARRITOS DIDN'T YOU HOLMEZ COULD NOT WAIT :biggrin:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 23 2008, 05:23 PM~11955814
> *Thanks. Is the live view gonna be something to sweat? I would tend to think one would use the view hole, but low and high elevation shots might be easy with live view.
> *


i perfer the traditional viewfinder. i was at sony style today looking at there SLRs and had a play with live view and it felt like i was using a p&s.


----------



## Mr. lowkey

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 23 2008, 09:57 PM~11958046
> *Hey Fried Chicken Eater you cant go wrong with Nikon or Canon.  They are both the top two brands as far as SLR goes IMO.  I would recomend you going to the store and trying them both out.  Get a feel to how they are and seeing witch one you feel more comfortable shooting with.  I ended up going with Canon for 2 reasons: 1: My first SLR 35mm was a Canon, so i was familiar with the Canon features.  2: The Conon has a lil bit more of a wider body than the Nikon (dosent seem like much but my nuckel would rub on the Nikon lense so i didnt feel comfortable shooting with it)
> 
> As far as the fps (frams per second) goes, you shouldnt make your decision on that unless like Kutty said you are shooting sports.  But i have to admit the 6.5fps my 40d shoots is pertty cool to make GIFs like this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Canon also has the live view on it.  I used it to get his low shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this high shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also this shot...there was a wall right infront of the car and i had my camera butted next to the wall so the live view came in handy their also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can still get those shots without the live view so i wouldnt put the live view as a priority.  I would say pick up both cameras and find out what you feel more comfortable shooting with
> *


These pics are crisp as hell :thumbsup: and the picture of the 64 under the lights :worship:


----------



## Ecalderon

Great capture fellas.....


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 23 2008, 05:21 PM~11955790
> *I got family flying in for my daughters birthday, so I won't be able to make it out this weekend. Any problems with the D80?
> Another question for all you experts. My brother in law has an unlimited budget. He wants a high end camera b/c his son is ranked one of the best golf players for his age group in the US (wants good shots).
> 
> I've heard the D300 is a good camera and it can take HD video as well for 5 minutes at a time. What would you fine folks recommend?
> Sorry for asking all the questions, I know it must get annoying.
> *


D300 does not shoot video. D90 shoots video.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Oct 24 2008, 07:00 AM~11960472
> *Great capture fellas.....
> *


X2  :biggrin:   :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 24 2008, 07:07 AM~11960522
> *D300 does not shoot video. D90 shoots video.
> *


True that ..I have the D300 and i dont have video ....


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 24 2008, 07:22 AM~11960626
> *X2    :biggrin:      :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are some nice pictures nobueno


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 24 2008, 08:22 AM~11960626
> *X2    :biggrin:      :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool pics man


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Oct 24 2008, 10:22 AM~11960626-->
> 
> 
> 
> X2    :biggrin:      :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sonny P_@Oct 24 2008, 12:31 PM~11961801
> *Cool pics man
> *


:yes: :yes:

Great captures!


----------



## mxcn_roc

*Question:* For the guys doing car and model photoshoots out in L.A., what's the protocol? Do I have to get permission or some type of permit to shoot on city property or streets? 

Here in Phoenix, I have to check in with the Phoenix Film commission, just so they know what's going down. 

I ask because my shoots are becoming larger productions each time and I wouldn't want them to be stopped because our lack of planning ahead.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 24 2008, 07:22 AM~11960626
> *X2    :biggrin:      :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Jae, the O.G. messiah of lowrider documentary photography. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty+Oct 23 2008, 04:25 PM~11955833-->
> 
> 
> 
> D90...probably the best for that situation. I'm picking one up myself in a couple of weeks.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2008, 05:17 PM~11956250
> *live view would help but i don't need it any more. just gotta lay on the ground or stand on something.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good feed back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2008, 04:47 AM~11960120
> *i perfer the traditional viewfinder. i was at sony style today looking at there SLRs and had a play with live view and it felt like i was using a p&s.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again good feedback
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Oct 24 2008, 06:07 AM~11960522
> *D300 does not shoot video. D90 shoots video.
> *


Thanks for clarifying that.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 24 2008, 12:57 PM~11962084
> *Thanks for the info
> Good feed back
> Again good feedback
> Thanks for clarifying that.
> *


What's happening FCE... I've been reading what people are saying about the cameras and there's really not too much to add. Sorry about being all late on the response. Personally I prefer Canon but, again, I see wonderful shots from both. It seems the benefit of Canon is availability/price for entry level and for Nikon the big advantage is interchangeable lenses. They are backward compatible with all Nikon lenses, even from 35mm. That's NICE as you'll find out if you get into Canon and nothing fits anything else except the camera you bought it for and a couple others.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 23 2008, 07:57 PM~11958046
> *Hey Fried Chicken Eater you cant go wrong with Nikon or Canon.  They are both the top two brands as far as SLR goes IMO.  I would recomend you going to the store and trying them both out.  Get a feel to how they are and seeing witch one you feel more comfortable shooting with.  I ended up going with Canon for 2 reasons: 1: My first SLR 35mm was a Canon, so i was familiar with the Canon features.  2: The Conon has a lil bit more of a wider body than the Nikon (dosent seem like much but my nuckel would rub on the Nikon lense so i didnt feel comfortable shooting with it)
> 
> As far as the fps (frams per second) goes, you shouldnt make your decision on that unless like Kutty said you are shooting sports.  But i have to admit the 6.5fps my 40d shoots is pertty cool to make GIFs like this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Canon also has the live view on it.  I used it to get his low shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this high shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also this shot...there was a wall right infront of the car and i had my camera butted next to the wall so the live view came in handy their also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can still get those shots without the live view so i wouldnt put the live view as a priority.  I would say pick up both cameras and find out what you feel more comfortable shooting with
> *



Thanks for the feedback. That's helpful stuff to know before I make an investment. I've always had Nikon, and so the gut feeling has been to stick with the brand I'm familiar with, but I think the Canon has a touch more to offer me in this situation. Infact, after researching both cameras, the fps are the same, but the canon also has live view. 

I would tend to think the live view feature would be helpful in the situations you mentioned. Plus, others who might spend much less time with my camera will perhaps find the live view helpful when using it. Thanks for your help. Those pics you took, especially the ones from Vegas came out real proper. Good stuff. 

Seena


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 24 2008, 09:02 AM~11962135
> *What's happening FCE... I've been reading what people are saying about the cameras and there's really not too much to add.  Sorry about being all late on the response.  Personally I prefer Canon but, again, I see wonderful shots from both.  It seems the benefit of Canon is availability/price for entry level and for Nikon the big advantage is interchangeable lenses.  They are backward compatible with all Nikon lenses, even from 35mm.  That's NICE as you'll find out if you get into Canon and nothing fits anything else except the camera you bought it for and a couple others.
> *


Thanks for the info Howard. When you say backwards compatable, do you mean that not all Canon lenses will work with an entry level body, but all Nikon lenses will work with an entry/mid level Nikon body? If so, thats something to give some weight too.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 24 2008, 12:13 AM~11959677
> *sounds good homie..yea no problems with the D80...still trying to adjust and learn the possibilities with SLR cameras..well this is my first one and i like it alot...the quality of the pics are much more noticeable..but like others have said, once you get familiar with your cam and know how to work all the settings...you can capture that shot you get in your mind if you know what i mean
> 
> heres another from Pomona last weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good stuff Mike. You make some good points. Now folks got me thinking about a D90 lol. Either way, by the time the sun sets on the west coast today, I will have an DSLR in my possession. :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 24 2008, 10:14 AM~11962255
> *Good stuff Mike. You make some good points. Now folks got me thinking about a D90 lol. Either way, by the time the sun sets on the west coast today, I will have an DSLR in my possession.  :biggrin:
> *


FCE, try going to Samy's Camera. They always have some great deals on Canon and Nikon. Bring cash and you'll get a better price!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 24 2008, 09:50 AM~11962006
> *Jae, the O.G. messiah of lowrider documentary photography.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks everyone for your comments and thank you Carlos for the title (I'm going put it on my business cards! :biggrin:  :biggrin: ) I kid! 

As far as permits for shooting here in LA. I would contact Los Angeles City Hall to see if they are needed.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 24 2008, 10:14 AM~11962939
> *FCE, try going to Samy's Camera. They always have some great deals on Canon and Nikon. Bring cash and you'll get a better price!
> *


Thanks. Do you have a number for them? What city are they in?


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater+Oct 24 2008, 01:09 PM~11962198-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info Howard. When you say backwards compatable, do you mean that not all Canon lenses will work with an entry level body, but all Nikon lenses will work with an entry/mid level Nikon body? If so, thats something to give some weight too.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's my understanding... maybe some Nikon shooters can clarify.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 24 2008, 03:37 PM~11963571
> *Thanks. Do you have a number for them? What city are they in?
> *


LOL... at first glance I thought you were asking what city the Los Angeles City Hall was in. :no:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck+Oct 23 2008, 08:22 PM~11958325-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats fucking beautiful
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks Chuck...when you coming to NorCal to get a in a few games of Paintball :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by RO 4 [email protected] 23 2008, 09:27 PM~11959015
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gracias homie
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Sonny [email protected] 23 2008, 10:24 PM~11959348
> *Niiiiiiiice. Great pics as usual twotonz.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks Sonny
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr. lowkey_@Oct 24 2008, 05:37 AM~11960345
> *These pics are crisp as hell :thumbsup: and the picture of the 64 under the lights  :worship:
> *


thank lowkey


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Oct 24 2008, 12:33 AM~11959712
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great pictures like always mike....you definelty in my top 5 list of favorite photographers in this site if not in the top 3....and you still a youngster....cant wait to see what you bring to the table when you my age....keep up the good work lil homie


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 24 2008, 06:22 AM~11960626
> *X2    :biggrin:      :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I remembered about this picture the other day when i saw the story of the Mongols in Gangland....dont know if it was the same bike they showed but it had the Mongols engraved on the fork just like that


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 24 2008, 11:44 AM~11963641
> *That's my understanding... maybe some Nikon shooters can clarify.
> LOL... at first glance I thought you were asking what city the Los Angeles City Hall was in.  :no:
> *


LOL. :biggrin: 

The D90 does record video in HD, but it does so at 24fps. I saw some videos on the Nikon website, they are decent, but I'd imagine an actual camcorder must had much higher fps than the D90; yes?


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 24 2008, 09:06 AM~11962167
> *Thanks for the feedback. That's helpful stuff to know before I make an investment. I've always had Nikon, and so the gut feeling has been to stick with the brand I'm familiar with, but I think the Canon has a touch more to offer me in this situation. Infact, after researching both cameras, the fps are the same, but the canon also has live view.
> 
> I would tend to think the live view feature would be helpful in the situations you mentioned. Plus, others who might spend much less time with my camera will perhaps find the live view helpful when using it. Thanks for your help. Those pics you took, especially the ones from Vegas came out real proper. Good stuff.
> 
> Seena
> *


let me add something else to the pictures i took with the help of the live view. When you have the live view on it doesnt let you focus on your subjects like the regular view finder. I would only use the live view when i couldnt use the regular view finder, but i would only use it to make sure my target was centered and then i would go back to the regular view finder and take the picture like that. You can still get those shots without the live view but its going to be a hit and miss type deal, were you end up taking a few shots to get the subject/target were you want....dont know if that was helpful but though i should throw that in just in case


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 24 2008, 12:37 PM~11963571
> *Thanks. Do you have a number for them? What city are they in?
> *


There's a few around LA. Go to Samys.com.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 24 2008, 10:14 AM~11962255
> *Good stuff Mike. You make some good points. Now folks got me thinking about a D90 lol. Either way, by the time the sun sets on the west coast today, I will have an DSLR in my possession.  :biggrin:
> *



I talked to a Nikon PRO about the D90 and he told me that when I purchase the D90...I would never touch my D80 again. He said that it's that much of an improvement.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 24 2008, 12:59 PM~11963776
> *I remembered about this picture the other day when i saw the story of the Mongols in Gangland....dont know if it was the same bike they showed but it had the Mongols engraved on the fork just like that
> *


I'm sure it is. It belonged to Bronson, he was the Mongol that was killed in Laughlin. The Mongols were still in possession of the bike when I took a photo of it a few months ago. After this week, its probably in the possession of the feds.


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 24 2008, 02:09 PM~11964408
> *I'm sure it is. It belonged to Bronson, he was the Mongol that was killed in Laughlin. The Mongols were still in possession of the bike when I took a photo of it a few months ago. After this week, its probably in the possession of the feds.
> *


Im sure after that raid the feds made it will ....sucks its a sweet looking bike


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 24 2008, 02:09 PM~11964408
> *I'm sure it is. It belonged to Bronson, he was the Mongol that was killed in Laughlin. The Mongols were still in possession of the bike when I took a photo of it a few months ago. After this week, its probably in the possession of the feds.
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Oct 24 2008, 01:08 PM~11964391
> *I talked to a Nikon PRO about the D90 and he told me that when I purchase the D90...I would never touch my D80 again.  He said that it's that much of an improvement.
> *


  i better not see the D90 then lol...i just barely got the D80...fuck it though, i can always upgrade later


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 24 2008, 05:45 PM~11966183
> *  i better not see the D90 then lol...i just barely got the D80...fuck it though, i can always upgrade later
> *


i'm about to pick up a nikon is the 90 better then the 80 thats the one i was gonna get cuz my boy already gots a few lenses for the 80. are they interchangeable 80/90?


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Oct 24 2008, 05:47 PM~11966206
> *i'm about to pick up a nikon is the 90 better then the 80 thats the one i was gonna get cuz my boy already gots a few lenses for the 80. are they interchangeable 80/90?
> *



The lenses will fit....the D90 is supposed to be better.


----------



## BOUNZIN

I GUESS I WILL HAVE TO SAVE A LITTLE BIT MORE MONEY


----------



## Stickz

G-Shock Glide


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Oct 24 2008, 12:11 PM~11963883-->
> 
> 
> 
> let me add something else to the pictures i took with the help of the live view.  When you have the live view on it doesnt let you focus on your subjects like the regular view finder.  I would only use the live view when i couldnt use the regular view finder, but i would only use it to make sure my target was centered and then i would go back to the regular view finder and take the picture like that.  You can still get those shots without the live view but its going to be a hit and miss type deal, were you end up taking a few shots to get the subject/target were you want....dont know if that was helpful but though i should throw that in just in case
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for that insight bro. Your input has been useful in me choosing the right camera for myself. :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-72 kutty_@Oct 24 2008, 01:08 PM~11964391
> *I talked to a Nikon PRO about the D90 and he told me that when I purchase the D90...I would never touch my D80 again.  He said that it's that much of an improvement.
> *


I researched the D90, and I agree.....it seems to be an amazing camera. The video feature is a big attraction as well. My brother in law ended up purchasing the D90 yesterday. He called me and was real excited about it. I knew the D90 was what I'd be happy with.......so I said screw it...........and went out and bought me a D90 as well. Thanks for your help guys. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 25 2008, 01:11 PM~11970312
> *Thanks for that insight bro. Your input has been useful in me choosing the right camera for myself.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I researched the D90, and I agree.....it seems to be an amazing camera. The video feature is a big attraction as well. My brother in law ended up purchasing the D90 yesterday. He called me and was real excited about it. I knew the D90 was what I'd be happy with.......so I said screw it...........and went out and bought me a D90 as well. Thanks for your help guys. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: CONGRATULATIONS!!

Kind of the same feeling as getting your first hydro setup right? Welcome to world of DSLR. NOW POST SOME PICS!! :yes:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 25 2008, 10:11 AM~11970312
> *Thanks for that insight bro. Your input has been useful in me choosing the right camera for myself.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I researched the D90, and I agree.....it seems to be an amazing camera. The video feature is a big attraction as well. My brother in law ended up purchasing the D90 yesterday. He called me and was real excited about it. I knew the D90 was what I'd be happy with.......so I said screw it...........and went out and bought me a D90 as well. Thanks for your help guys. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Right on....you will definitely be happy with that camera. Damn, now I am gonna have to unload my D80 so I can go pick up the D90.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 25 2008, 10:11 AM~11970312
> *Thanks for that insight bro. Your input has been useful in me choosing the right camera for myself.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I researched the D90, and I agree.....it seems to be an amazing camera. The video feature is a big attraction as well. My brother in law ended up purchasing the D90 yesterday. He called me and was real excited about it. I knew the D90 was what I'd be happy with.......so I said screw it...........and went out and bought me a D90 as well. Thanks for your help guys. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats! Sooner or later you'll be taking pics like this:










Oh wait...that was with a Canon.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 25 2008, 10:24 AM~11970766
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup:  CONGRATULATIONS!!
> 
> Kind of the same feeling as getting your first hydro setup right?  Welcome to world of DSLR.  NOW POST SOME PICS!! :yes:
> *


Thanks man. I took a few pics last night, but I really need to get to learn this camera. I can already tell the difference with a DSLR....much much nicer :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Oct 25 2008, 10:30 AM~11970799
> *Right on....you will definitely be happy with that camera.  Damn, now I am gonna have to unload my D80 so I can go pick up the D90.
> *


So far so good. I look forward to contributing to this thread. You folks need to give me some pointers, especially you after you get your D90 :yes:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 25 2008, 10:41 AM~11970860
> *Congrats! Sooner or later you'll be taking pics like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wait...that was with a Canon.
> *


LOL @ the canon comment. Thats a nice pic. Colors are amazing.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

I should add that I picked a book "DSLR for Dummies". Gonna read some of that today.


----------



## 72 kutty

Here's a new pic....


----------



## 72 kutty

Another one...


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

COWABUNGA!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGMIKE

congrats FCE

i think they should include a model with cameras nowadays...like a starter kit lol :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 24 2008, 08:57 PM~11963752
> *great pictures like always mike....you definelty in my top 5 list of favorite photographers in this site if not in the top 3....and you still a youngster....cant wait to see what you bring to the table when you my age....keep up the good work lil homie
> *



thank you for the compliment!!
keep up the great photography everyone!


----------



## Mr. lowkey

I'm looking forward to see some shots from FCE....I heard alot of good things about that camera.....That hopefully will be my next one :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by Mr. lowkey_@Oct 26 2008, 12:55 PM~11976292
> *I'm looking forward to see some shots from FCE..... :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Oct 25 2008, 06:26 PM~11972600
> *Here's a new pic....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is a great capture kutty .....LoVE IT


----------



## Mr. lowkey

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Oct 25 2008, 07:26 PM~11972600
> *Here's a new pic....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Classic.... uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Mr. lowkey_@Oct 26 2008, 04:22 PM~11977848
> *Classic.... uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks fellas


----------



## Mr. lowkey

> _Originally posted by El Volo+Oct 23 2008, 11:32 PM~11959041-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-72 kutty_@Oct 25 2008, 07:31 PM~11972626
> *Another one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man I got to make it out to the WESTCOAST!....Ya'll got all kinds of stuff to shoot girls, cars.......girls on cars......girls in cars... :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## langeberg




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Oct 26 2008, 11:45 PM~11981275
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I recognize the artwork, and the guy looks like a mannequin, but where is that?


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## mxcn_roc

I had two shoots yesterday and I shot this girl again:










Some good stuff. Hopefully, I'll have a sample of that up soon.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 27 2008, 12:00 PM~11984214
> *I had two shoots yesterday and I shot this girl again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some good stuff.  Hopefully, I'll have a sample of that up soon.
> *


love your work homie. keep it up.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Oct 27 2008, 09:26 AM~11983389
> *I recognize the artwork, and the guy looks like a mannequin, but where is that?
> *


Sonny, that's Mister Cartoon's Tattoo Studio.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 25 2008, 10:11 AM~11970312
> *Thanks for that insight bro. Your input has been useful in me choosing the right camera for myself.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I researched the D90, and I agree.....it seems to be an amazing camera. The video feature is a big attraction as well. My brother in law ended up purchasing the D90 yesterday. He called me and was real excited about it. I knew the D90 was what I'd be happy with.......so I said screw it...........and went out and bought me a D90 as well. Thanks for your help guys. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats!!! cant wait to see your pics.

When i got my D80, I never put the camera down. i took pics of everything and anything just to get a feel for it. it was probably the best thing i could have done to learn my camera


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 27 2008, 10:55 AM~11984163
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Cool shot BIGMIKE


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Oct 27 2008, 09:28 PM~11991439
> *Cool shot BIGMIKE
> *


thanks


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Oct 27 2008, 11:28 PM~11991439
> *Cool shot BIGMIKE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE+Oct 26 2008, 04:02 AM~11974884-->
> 
> 
> 
> congrats FCE
> 
> i think they should include a model with cameras nowadays...like a starter kit lol  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Mike. LOL @ the model.......I don't think that will resonate well with the wife lol. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr. lowkey_@Oct 26 2008, 10:55 AM~11976292
> *I'm looking forward to see some shots from FCE....I heard alot of good things about that camera.....That hopefully will be my next one  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


There is definetly a lot more I can do with this camera then a generic point and shoot camera. I've taken a lot of pics so far, but I need to improve a lot. I'm reading up on dSLRs and want to really know everything about this camera before I really start to post them pics. 


However, I will add that I love how SLRs allow one to really focus on the target and get a real clear and sharp image of the target while creating a feeling of depth with the back ground. I know you pros are gonna give me some pointers. Please do so. Thanks.


----------



## Rod Stewart

tonz, kutty, mike, volo, howard, lowkey... whoever i missed - thanks for the shots.

definitely one of the best topics on LIL.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 28 2008, 10:26 AM~11995258
> *Thanks Mike. LOL @ the model.......I don't think that will resonate well with the wife lol.  :biggrin:
> There is definetly a lot more I can do with this camera then a generic point and shoot camera. I've taken a lot of pics so far, but I need to improve a lot. I'm reading up on dSLRs and want to really know everything about this camera before I really start to post them pics.
> However, I will add that I love how SLRs allow one to really focus on the target and get a real clear and sharp image of the target while creating a feeling of depth with the back ground. I know you pros are gonna give me some pointers. Please do so. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just keep messing with the settings FCE. im still tryna learn more but from what i learned on here its always good to keep your ISO setting to a minimum. if you do that however, your shots might be a lil darker depending on the environment. when that happens i usually lower the shutter speed and that helps it capture more light. that only works real good for me for stationary objects...just go outside and take some random pics keep changing up the settings to see how everything works, thats what i did when i first got the D80 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 28 2008, 10:32 AM~11995295
> *tonz, kutty, mike, volo, howard, lowkey... whoever i missed - thanks for the shots.
> 
> definitely one of the best topics on LIL.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship:

:yes:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 28 2008, 12:32 PM~11995295
> *tonz, kutty, mike, volo, howard, lowkey... whoever i missed - thanks for the shots.
> 
> definitely one of the best topics on LIL.
> *



:werd: :yes:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 28 2008, 11:34 AM~11995784
> *just keep messing with the settings FCE. im still tryna learn more but from what i learned on here its always good to keep your ISO setting to a minimum. if you do that however, your shots might be a lil darker depending on the environment. when that happens i usually lower the shutter speed and that helps it capture more light. that only works real good for me for stationary objects...just go outside and take some random pics keep changing up the settings to see how everything works, thats what i did when i first got the D80  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man. I'm becoming familiar with shutter speeds. I guess if its dark indoors, I might set it at 30, and higher when outdoors. I also figured out the whole deal with the histogram. :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 28 2008, 10:32 AM~11995295
> *tonz, kutty, mike, volo, howard, lowkey... whoever i missed - thanks for the shots.
> 
> definitely one of the best topics on LIL.
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. lowkey

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 28 2008, 12:32 PM~11995295
> *tonz, kutty, mike, volo, howard, lowkey... whoever i missed - thanks for the shots.
> 
> definitely one of the best topics on LIL.
> *


Thanks homie, I appreciate the support  :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Oct 28 2008, 02:32 PM~11995295-->
> 
> 
> 
> tonz, kutty, mike, volo, howard, lowkey... whoever i missed - thanks for the shots.
> 
> definitely one of the best topics on LIL.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2008, 03:35 PM~11995794
> *:0  :0  :0  :worship: :worship:
> 
> :yes:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2008, 03:41 PM~11995863
> *:werd:  :yes:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by El [email protected] 28 2008, 04:24 PM~11996252
> *  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr. lowkey_@Oct 28 2008, 04:43 PM~11996443
> *Thanks homie, I appreciate the support   :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you sir...  And I agree about this being one of the best threads on LIL.

:thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt..

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 28 2008, 12:34 PM~11995784
> *just keep messing with the settings FCE. im still tryna learn more but from what i learned on here its always good to keep your ISO setting to a minimum. if you do that however, your shots might be a lil darker depending on the environment. when that happens i usually lower the shutter speed and that helps it capture more light. that only works real good for me for stationary objects...just go outside and take some random pics keep changing up the settings to see how everything works, thats what i did when i first got the D80  :biggrin:
> *


ur shooting with the d80 right now?.. ur pics are fukin tight..u put it down in the glasshouse topic.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. lowkey

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 27 2008, 11:55 AM~11984163
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :0 Great angle :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye

*THIS WAS PRETTY COOL....GETTING THE HOMIE "EL VOLO"...SHOOTING MY NUMBER ONE GIRL JUANITA...HAD A BLAST HOMIE.. LET DO IT AGAIN SOMETIME*
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 28 2008, 12:34 PM~11995784
> *just keep messing with the settings FCE. im still tryna learn more but from what i learned on here its always good to keep your ISO setting to a minimum. if you do that however, your shots might be a lil darker depending on the environment. when that happens i usually lower the shutter speed and that helps it capture more light. that only works real good for me for stationary objects...just go outside and take some random pics keep changing up the settings to see how everything works, thats what i did when i first got the D80  :biggrin:
> *


thats the best way to do it 

sometimes when i shoot outside ill bump up the iso. seems to me that it makes the colors a lil more richer and brighter. you are right tho, with your iso low it can make your images darker. espacially if you are indoors. but the iso is really what you are comfortable with,theres really no right or wrong setting to have it at 

im pretty sure this was at iso 640. no flash no photoshop. shot it with my 50mm F1.8


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 28 2008, 11:26 AM~11995258
> *Thanks Mike. LOL @ the model.......I don't think that will resonate well with the wife lol.  :biggrin:
> There is definetly a lot more I can do with this camera then a generic point and shoot camera. I've taken a lot of pics so far, but I need to improve a lot. I'm reading up on dSLRs and want to really know everything about this camera before I really start to post them pics.
> However, I will add that I love how SLRs allow one to really focus on the target and get a real clear and sharp image of the target while creating a feeling of depth with the back ground. I know you pros are gonna give me some pointers. Please do so. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great shot FCE....


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 28 2008, 07:13 PM~11999776
> *THIS WAS PRETTY COOL....GETTING THE HOMIE "EL VOLO"...SHOOTING MY NUMBER ONE GIRL JUANITA...HAD A BLAST HOMIE.. LET DO IT AGAIN SOMETIME
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great pictures ...big ups


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Oct 28 2008, 07:54 PM~12000246
> *thats the best way to do it
> 
> sometimes when i shoot outside ill bump up the iso. seems to me that it makes the colors a lil more richer and brighter. you are right tho, with your iso low it can make your images darker. espacially if you are indoors. but the iso is really what you are comfortable with,theres really no right or wrong setting to have it at
> 
> im pretty sure this was at iso 640. no flash no photoshop. shot it with my 50mm F1.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautiful picture bro ....i just bought that 50mm F1.8 This weekend and i love it .


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt..+Oct 28 2008, 03:33 PM~11998181-->
> 
> 
> 
> ur shooting with the d80 right now?.. ur pics are fukin tight..u put it down in the glasshouse topic.. :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep D80, thanks homie :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr. [email protected] 28 2008, 04:38 PM~11998753
> *:wow:  :0 Great angle :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.fisheye_@Oct 28 2008, 06:13 PM~11999776
> *THIS WAS PRETTY COOL....GETTING THE HOMIE "EL VOLO"...SHOOTING MY NUMBER ONE GIRL JUANITA...HAD A BLAST HOMIE.. LET DO IT AGAIN SOMETIME
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:worship: :worship: :worship: those pics are badass...personally i think thats great when another photographer captures another doing his thing :thumbsup:



> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Oct 28 2008, 06:54 PM~12000246
> *thats the best way to do it
> 
> sometimes when i shoot outside ill bump up the iso. seems to me that it makes the colors a lil more richer and brighter. you are right tho, with your iso low it can make your images darker. espacially if you are indoors. but the iso is really what you are comfortable with,theres really no right or wrong setting to have it at
> 
> im pretty sure this was at iso 640. no flash no photoshop. shot it with my 50mm F1.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:yes: nice shot Nasty!


----------



## BIGMIKE

went out today to look for some good spots around here to do a lil photoshoot or something like that.

here's pics of some of the places i hit up, let me know which one would you guys choose and/or any ideas. thanks.


----------



## Mr. lowkey




----------



## Mr. lowkey

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 28 2008, 10:03 PM~12001189
> *went out today to look for some good spots around here to do a lil photoshoot or something like that.
> 
> here's pics of some of the places i hit up, let me know which one would you guys choose and/or any ideas. thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like them all, but if I had to choose I like the mural alot.....You can't go wrong with either one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Mr. lowkey_@Oct 28 2008, 09:09 PM~12001251
> *I like them all, but if I had to choose I like the mural alot.....You can't go wrong with either one. :thumbsup:
> *


X2 ...THE MURAL IS BAD AS


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Mr. lowkey_@Oct 28 2008, 09:05 PM~12001199
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awesome capture lowkey


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Mr. lowkey+Oct 28 2008, 08:09 PM~12001251-->
> 
> 
> 
> I like them all, but if I had to choose I like the mural alot.....You can't go wrong with either one. :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-magicmayhem_@Oct 28 2008, 08:16 PM~12001346
> *X2 ...THE MURAL IS BAD AS
> *


thanks fellas, i'll post up here whichever one i end up doing


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem+Oct 28 2008, 08:47 PM~12000961-->
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful picture bro ....i just bought that 50mm F1.8  This weekend and i love it .
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro. yea it takes some sharp ass pics. im gonna buy the 1.4 version soon. but for a portrait lens you cant beat it
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIGMIKE_@Oct 28 2008, 08:57 PM~12001099
> *:yes: nice shot Nasty!
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 28 2008, 09:03 PM~12001189
> *went out today to look for some good spots around here to do a lil photoshoot or something like that.
> 
> here's pics of some of the places i hit up, let me know which one would you guys choose and/or any ideas. thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like them all!!

i can see my self doing a shoot at the train track location for sure!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## truucha

*AWW THIS WAS TAKEN ON FRIDAY OCT 24,2008 AT A DANCE STUDI IN HOLLYWOOD,,, WE WHERE ABOUT TO PHOTOGRAPH BRITNEY SPEARS WHEN THIS CAPTAIN SAVE A HOLE TRY'S AN STOP ME !!!*


----------



## truucha

*CHECK OU THIS WEEK MAGAZINES,, US WEEKLY / INTOUCH / PEOPLE / OK MAGAZINE I PRINTED A TOTAL OF 7 PICTURES,, HERE ARE SOME MAGAZINES,,,

I TOOK A PICTURE OF GWEN STAFANI IN THE ORANGE DRESS WITH HER KID AT THE BEACH,,, THIS MAGAZINE ARE IN NEWS STANDS THIS WEEK !!*


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Oct 28 2008, 10:05 PM~12001960
> *CHECK OU THIS WEEK MAGAZINES,, US WEEKLY / INTOUCH / PEOPLE / OK MAGAZINE I PRINTED A TOTAL OF 7 PICTURES,, HERE ARE SOME MAGAZINES,,,
> 
> I TOOK A PICTURE OF GWEN STAFANI IN THE ORANGE DRESS WITH HER KID AT THE BEACH,,, THIS MAGAZINE ARE IN NEWS STANDS THIS WEEK !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Just out of curiosity what does one of those pics bring in?


----------



## truucha

*THOSE PICTURES WHERE TAKEN ON A MARK III WITH A 500MM CANON LENS*


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 28 2008, 08:03 PM~12001189
> *went out today to look for some good spots around here to do a lil photoshoot or something like that.
> 
> here's pics of some of the places i hit up, let me know which one would you guys choose and/or any ideas. thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These are just my ideas and the way I see those locations for photoshoots.

the first spot: I wouldnt shoot a person their cause all the murals are of people and you would most like have to zoom in on your target (witch makes the background less effective) and when you shoot from further away your target will kind of camouflage with the background. Dont know if you can get a car in a good enough spot to shoot it with that background....but if you can i would recomend you using black or any real dark and rich colored cars so it stands out from the background. I would try to avoid shooting light colored rides like white, tan, sky blue and such infront of that.

the secont spot: well its obivious that you cant shoot a car their but its a great locations to shoot urban shots. Local rappers and candyed out bikes would be great for that location and even a hot lady in a bikini would look great in that location.

the third spot: I personly dont like it cause their is to much going on in the backgound. That will only serve as a distraction from the subject you are tring to focus on


but like i said that is just how i see it.....Im sure that different eyes and imagination can make it work with out any problems. Hope this was helpful


----------



## truucha

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Oct 28 2008, 10:07 PM~12001971
> *Just out of curiosity what does one of those pics bring in?
> *


*DEPEND'S ON WHAT MAGAZINE AN SIZE OF PICTURE*

*THE TOP 3 MAGAZINE'S YOU WANT YOUR PICTURE PRINTED ON IS

1. PEOPLE
2. US WEEKLY
3. OK MAGAZINE*

*I GOT A FULL PAGE ON US WEEKLY AN THAT WAS ABOUT $6300

I GOT A 1/4 PAGE ON PEOPLE AN THAT WAS $4200

I GOT A WALLET SIZE PICTURE ON OK MAGAZINE AN THAT WAS $1200*


----------



## truucha

*I PROBLY WILL MAKE ABOUT $27,000 THIS WEEK TOTAL SALE'S

BUT I WORK WITH 2 OTHER GUY'S AN THE AGENY'S I WORK FOR TAKE'S 40%

EXAMPLE: $27,000 IN TOTAL SALE FROM JUST THE GWEN STAFANI PICTURE

TAKE 40% ABOUT $12,000 FOR THE PHOTO AGENCY
AN SPLIT THE REST 3 WAYS $5,000 FOR EACH OF US !!!

AN THAT WAS ONLY THIS WEEK SALE'S !!!*


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Oct 28 2008, 09:13 PM~12002028
> *DEPEND'S ON WHAT MAGAZINE AN SIZE OF PICTURE
> 
> THE TOP 3 MAGAZINE'S YOU WANT YOUR PICTURE PRINTED ON IS
> 
> 1.  PEOPLE
> 2.  US WEEKLY
> 3.  OK MAGAZINE
> 
> I GOT A FULL PAGE ON US WEEKLY AN THAT WAS ABOUT $6300
> 
> I GOT A 1/4 PAGE ON PEOPLE AN THAT WAS $4200
> 
> I GOT  A WALLET SIZE PICTURE ON OK MAGAZINE AN THAT WAS $1200
> *


I noticed that their are two magazine that ran the same picture.....they dont mind you selling the same picture to other magazines?


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Oct 28 2008, 10:13 PM~12002028
> *DEPEND'S ON WHAT MAGAZINE AN SIZE OF PICTURE
> 
> THE TOP 3 MAGAZINE'S YOU WANT YOUR PICTURE PRINTED ON IS
> 
> 1.  PEOPLE
> 2.  US WEEKLY
> 3.  OK MAGAZINE
> 
> I GOT A FULL PAGE ON US WEEKLY AN THAT WAS ABOUT $6300
> 
> I GOT A 1/4 PAGE ON PEOPLE AN THAT WAS $4200
> 
> I GOT  A WALLET SIZE PICTURE ON OK MAGAZINE AN THAT WAS $1200
> *



I guess you need that kind of $$ to afford those lenses....lol!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Oct 28 2008, 10:03 PM~12001939
> *AWW THIS WAS TAKEN ON FRIDAY OCT 24,2008 AT A DANCE STUDI IN HOLLYWOOD,,, WE WHERE ABOUT TO PHOTOGRAPH BRITNEY SPEARS WHEN THIS CAPTAIN SAVE A HOLE TRY'S AN STOP ME !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No way! That aint real LOL!


----------



## truucha

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 28 2008, 10:18 PM~12002077
> *I noticed that their are two magazine that ran the same picture.....they dont mind you selling the same picture to other magazines?
> *


*NO, ONLY WHEN IT'S A BIG STORY AN IT IS AN EXCLUSIVE SET,, THEN YOU SEND A E-MAIL TO ALL MAGAZINES AN YOU TELL THEM THEN YOU WILL START THE BIDDING AT $10,000, AN IT GOES FROM THERE,,, BUT SINCE IT WAS GWEN STAFANI ,, SHE IS NOT THAT BIG OF A SALE,, SO WE TRY AN SELL IT LOW SO EVERYONE CAN BUY A PICTURE*


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 28 2008, 09:12 PM~12002027
> *These are just my ideas and the way I see those locations for photoshoots.
> 
> the first spot: I wouldnt shoot a person their cause all the murals are of people and you would most like have to zoom in on your target (witch makes the background less effective) and when you shoot from further away your target will kind of camouflage with the background.  Dont know if you can get a car in a good enough spot to shoot it with that background....but if you can i would recomend you using black or any real dark and rich colored cars so it stands out from the background.  I would try to avoid shooting light colored rides like white, tan, sky blue and such infront of that.
> 
> the secont spot:  well its obivious that you cant shoot a car their but its a great locations to shoot urban shots.  Local rappers and candyed out bikes would be great for that location and even a hot lady in a bikini would look great in that location.
> 
> the third spot:  I personly dont like it cause their is to much going on in the backgound.  That will only serve as a distraction from the subject you are tring to focus on
> but like i said that is just how i see it.....Im sure that different eyes and imagination can make it work with out any problems.  Hope this was helpful
> *


that makes sense twotonz, thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 28 2008, 09:21 PM~12002117
> *that makes sense twotonz, thanks :thumbsup:
> *


no problemO BigMike....make sure to post up pics in here of the shoot you end up going with


----------



## truucha

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Oct 28 2008, 10:19 PM~12002090
> *No way! That aint real LOL!
> *


*IT HAPPENDS EVERYDAY WHEN WE WORK,, JUST THAT NO ONE EVER TAKES PICTURES OR VIDEO OF IT, I GOT INTO 2 FIST FIGHTS THIS MONTH AN ABOUT 5 PUSH AN SHOVES !!!!

YOU WOULD BE SURPRIZE TO SEE THE SHIT WE GO THREW TO TAKE THE PICTURES, I AIN'T HERE TO ACT LIKE SOMETHING I AIN'T I JUST POSTING WHAT I DUE !!!*


----------



## truucha

*ANYONE THAT WOULD LIKE TO TAKE A RIDE ALONG FOR 1 FULL DAY LET ME KNOW,,,,*

I JUST GOT HOME FROM CHICAGO ABOUT 2 HOURS AGO, I WAS COVERING THE JENNIFIER HUDSON STORY


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 28 2008, 08:03 PM~12001189
> *went out today to look for some good spots around here to do a lil photoshoot or something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, I know exactly where that's at. That's the parking lot to my old full-time work! (Now, it's part-time work). Yep, the top of the parking structure. I've done a few photo shoots on and in that structure before! 

I would say the mural is the best though, out of the three you provided.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Mr. lowkey_@Oct 28 2008, 08:05 PM~12001199
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool shot


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Oct 28 2008, 09:17 PM~12002070
> *I PROBLY WILL MAKE ABOUT $27,000 THIS WEEK TOTAL SALE'S
> 
> BUT I WORK WITH 2 OTHER GUY'S AN THE AGENY'S I WORK FOR TAKE'S 40%
> 
> EXAMPLE: $27,000 IN TOTAL SALE FROM JUST THE GWEN STAFANI PICTURE
> 
> TAKE 40% ABOUT $12,000 FOR THE PHOTO AGENCY
> AN SPLIT THE REST 3 WAYS $5,000 FOR EACH OF US !!!
> 
> AN THAT WAS ONLY THIS WEEK SALE'S !!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 DAMN! That's some crazy money right there... Glad to see you making that dough, Truucha! 

Did I tell you that Gwen is my girlfriend? :biggrin: (She just doesn't know it) :uh:


----------



## truucha

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 28 2008, 10:33 PM~12002213
> *:0  :0  :0 DAMN!  That's some crazy money right there... Glad to see you making that dough, Truucha!
> 
> Did I tell you that Gwen is my girlfriend?  :biggrin:  (She just doesn't know it)  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Oct 28 2008, 10:28 PM~12002167
> *IT HAPPENDS EVERYDAY WHEN WE WORK,, JUST THAT NO ONE EVER TAKES PICTURES OR VIDEO OF IT, I GOT INTO 2 FIST FIGHTS THIS MONTH AN ABOUT 5 PUSH AN SHOVES !!!!
> 
> YOU WOULD BE SURPRIZE TO SEE THE SHIT WE GO THREW TO TAKE THE PICTURES, I AIN'T HERE TO ACT LIKE SOMETHING I AIN'T I JUST POSTING WHAT I DUE !!!
> *


 :biggrin: 

Nah im from Adams and LaBrea. Used to Always be up on Sunset and the rest with my bro pretty often. Saw that stuff since i was like 9. Funny stuff.


----------



## REPENTANCE

Your brother took that one back in '06.
God bless :angel:


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by Mr. lowkey_@Oct 28 2008, 10:05 PM~12001199
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great shot lowkey, great edit too.

Mike, I agree with the others on the advice for the locations, I could see myself using the second one because the other areas look more "busy" to me (all the people in the mural like twotonz said, and all the traffic in the last one). I agree that the first one would be great for a dark car, and the last one looks like it could be useable if you look around at the other sides for a background scenery that's not so busy or doesn't have traffic. I saw how volo said he's shot on AND in it, so I'd recommend taking a look inside. Can't wait to see what you come up with


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Oct 28 2008, 09:26 PM~12002156-->
> 
> 
> 
> no problemO BigMike....make sure to post up pics in here of the shoot you end up going with
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by El [email protected] 28 2008, 09:30 PM~12002187
> *Damn, I know exactly where that's at.  That's the parking lot to my old full-time work!  (Now, it's part-time work).  Yep, the top of the parking structure.  I've done a few photo shoots on and in that structure before!
> 
> I would say the mural is the best though, out of the three you provided.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sonny P_@Oct 28 2008, 11:18 PM~12002767
> *Great shot lowkey, great edit too.
> 
> Mike, I agree with the others on the advice for the locations, I could see myself using the second one because the other areas look more "busy" to me (all the people in the mural like twotonz said, and all the traffic in the last one). I agree that the first one would be great for a dark car, and the last one looks like it could be useable if you look around at the other sides for a background scenery that's not so busy or doesn't have traffic. I saw how volo said he's shot on AND in it, so I'd recommend taking a look inside. Can't wait to see what you come up with
> *


yep, but heres the car i was gonna use. so now im not sure. i really wanna do the mural anyways cuz it looks bad but i might also have another blue bomb out there. the train tracks and the parking structur are real close to each other so if i go there ill definatly do both. also, theres a nice overpass right underneath the train tracks so that place is nice too


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 29 2008, 03:38 AM~12002840
> *cool
> 
> yep, but heres the car i was gonna use. so now im not sure. i really wanna do the mural anyways cuz it looks bad but i might also have another blue bomb out there.  the train tracks and the parking structur are real close to each other so if i go there ill definatly do both. also, theres a nice overpass right underneath the train tracks so that place is nice too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Maybe if the blue bomb is there too you can stagger them and sort of have the blue bomb be the smaller backdrop to the white? Not sure if that makes sense how I'm saying it. But yeah, I can see the white bomb with the mural backdrop being a distraction.


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Oct 28 2008, 10:30 PM~12002182
> *ANYONE THAT WOULD LIKE TO TAKE A RIDE ALONG FOR 1 FULL DAY LET ME KNOW,,,,
> 
> I JUST GOT HOME FROM CHICAGO ABOUT 2 HOURS AGO, I WAS COVERING THE JENNIFIER HUDSON STORY
> *


Good work bro ....congrats on all your work .Im out in cali at the moment but would have been cool to meet you back home in chitown ...I heard them streets by 70th and yale (hudsons home) was crowded.


----------



## nobueno

Great stuff everyone! 

@ Mr.Fisheye ~ Great captures! I too like when other photogs capture other photogs!

@FCE ~ Congrats on the pick up and I would recommend any books by Scott Kelby for reference.

@Mr.Lowkey ~ Great shot and editing!

@Big Mike ~ I like the train tracks and the mural but would probably look for a more generic background.

@MagicMayhem ~ where are you in Cali?

@Truucha ~ Does the agency provide your camera gear or is it your own personal gear?


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 29 2008, 07:45 AM~12004093
> *Great stuff everyone!
> 
> @ Mr.Fisheye ~ Great captures! I too like when other photogs capture other photogs!
> 
> @FCE ~ Congrats on the pick up and I would recommend any books by Scott Kelby for reference.
> 
> @Mr.Lowkey ~ Great shot and editing!
> 
> @Big Mike ~ I like the train tracks and the mural but would probably look for a more generic background.
> 
> @MagicMayhem ~ where are you in Cali?
> 
> @Truucha ~ Does the agency provide your camera gear or is it your own personal gear?
> *


Im in SAN JOSE (NORTHER) till saturday ,im here for my cuz wedding .....it feels good being back home :cheesy: ...im from the BAY AREA but moved to chitown to be with my kiddos ....gots to love the yay area :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 29 2008, 12:38 AM~12002840
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PIC


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 28 2008, 11:38 PM~12002840
> *cool
> 
> yep, but heres the car i was gonna use. so now im not sure. i really wanna do the mural anyways cuz it looks bad but i might also have another blue bomb out there.  the train tracks and the parking structur are real close to each other so if i go there ill definatly do both. also, theres a nice overpass right underneath the train tracks so that place is nice too
> 
> *



You mean _this_ overpass...? :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

Who's going to be at the Upland (Traffic C.C.) show on the 9th.? I'll be out in that area doing some shoots that weekend. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 29 2008, 08:10 AM~12004268
> *Who's going to be at the Upland (Traffic C.C.) show on the 9th.?  I'll be out in that area doing some shoots that weekend.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


I'll be there! Twotonz, you still coming!? Are you gonna call me this time Carlos!? :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 29 2008, 08:23 AM~12004354
> *I'll be there! Twotonz, you still coming!? Are you gonna call me this time Carlos!?  :biggrin:
> *


Jae, of course I'll give you a call. I'll even check in with you as soon as I cross the AZ-CA border and get into Blythe.  

Hopefully we have some good weather that weekend and we're able to get some nice shoots.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 29 2008, 08:32 AM~12004423
> *Jae, of course I'll give you a call.  I'll even check in with you as soon as I cross the AZ-CA border and get into Blythe.
> 
> Hopefully we have some good weather that weekend and we're able to get some nice shoots.
> *


You better! :angry: :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:   Yeah, I'm hoping for good weather!


----------



## mxcn_roc

Been busy the last couple of days with shoots. Here are some of the results:


New girl I shot this past Sunday. First time I got to shoot a motorcyle. 

Semi-edited









Censored and Semi-edited:









Took this last night for the newspaper for a story on a gold medalist female boxer that's going to China for the World Championships in November.

Semi-edited(even busted out the colored gels)


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 29 2008, 08:44 AM~12004532
> *Been busy the last couple of days with shoots.  Here are some of the results:
> New girl I shot this past Sunday. First time I got to shoot a motorcyle.
> 
> Semi-edited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Censored and Semi-edited:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took this last night for the newspaper for a story on a gold medalist female boxer that's going to China for the World Championships in November.
> 
> Semi-edited(even busted out the colored gels)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are some bad-ass pictures mxcn....great work bro!!


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 29 2008, 07:08 AM~12004256
> *You mean this overpass...?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YUUUP

thats the homie Johnny and his bro :cheesy:  

hey volo, im gonna have to borrow a model lol jp...but yea thats the overpass, maybe i can get the bomb on the side of the road and climb up the slope on the side to get a pic from above. we'll see what happens :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc+Oct 29 2008, 07:10 AM~12004268-->
> 
> 
> 
> Who's going to be at the Upland (Traffic C.C.) show on the 9th.?  I'll be out in that area doing some shoots that weekend.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2008, 07:23 AM~12004354
> *I'll be there! Twotonz, you still coming!? Are you gonna call me this time Carlos!?  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mxcn_roc_@Oct 29 2008, 07:32 AM~12004423
> *Jae, of course I'll give you a call.  I'll even check in with you as soon as I cross the AZ-CA border and get into Blythe.
> 
> Hopefully we have some good weather that weekend and we're able to get some nice shoots.
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 
i was gonna say Upland is kinda far. but if everyone's going then ill be there too


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 29 2008, 07:44 AM~12004532
> *Been busy the last couple of days with shoots.  Here are some of the results:
> New girl I shot this past Sunday. First time I got to shoot a motorcyle.
> 
> Semi-edited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Censored and Semi-edited:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took this last night for the newspaper for a story on a gold medalist female boxer that's going to China for the World Championships in November.
> 
> Semi-edited(even busted out the colored gels)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:worship: :worship: :worship: that lighting is excellent


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 29 2008, 08:44 AM~12004532
> *Been busy the last couple of days with shoots.  Here are some of the results:
> New girl I shot this past Sunday. First time I got to shoot a motorcyle.
> 
> Semi-edited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Censored and Semi-edited:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took this last night for the newspaper for a story on a gold medalist female boxer that's going to China for the World Championships in November.
> 
> Semi-edited(even busted out the colored gels)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great pics would love to see the un edited version :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 28 2008, 06:13 PM~11999776
> *THIS WAS PRETTY COOL....GETTING THE HOMIE "EL VOLO"...SHOOTING MY NUMBER ONE GIRL JUANITA...HAD A BLAST HOMIE.. LET DO IT AGAIN SOMETIME
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh shit! I just saw these pics! Cool, man... Thanks Big Fisheye!!! :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 29 2008, 07:10 AM~12004268
> *Who's going to be at the Upland (Traffic C.C.) show on the 9th.?  I'll be out in that area doing some shoots that weekend.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *



I'll be there!  :biggrin:



.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 29 2008, 08:32 AM~12005056
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> i was gonna say Upland is kinda far. but if everyone's going then ill be there too
> *


 :uh: C'mon man... I drove my Caddy on 13's to Vegas! :biggrin: You better go vato!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 29 2008, 07:44 AM~12004532
> *Been busy the last couple of days with shoots.  Here are some of the results:
> New girl I shot this past Sunday. First time I got to shoot a motorcyle.
> 
> Semi-edited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Censored and Semi-edited:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOT-DAMN!!! That girl is hot, Carlos! Good job on the flicks!  

Feel free to PM me the uncensored versions. :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74

wassup mike...them shots came out good bro...let me know when you do get ready to shoot some more pics, on that parking structure maybe you can use the side that overlooks Angel Stadium, i does make sense how theres too much traffic in that last shot


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@Oct 29 2008, 09:03 AM~12005344
> *wassup mike...them shots came out good bro...let me know when you do get ready to shoot some more pics, on that parking structure maybe you can use the side that overlooks Angel Stadium, i does make sense how theres too much traffic in that last shot
> *


probably this sunday homie, thanks going out there with me...you should bring out your ride too 


the other side


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 29 2008, 08:08 AM~12004256
> *You mean this overpass...?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 29 2008, 09:00 AM~12005319
> *:uh: C'mon man... I drove my Caddy on 13's to Vegas!  :biggrin:  You better go vato!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i'll go for sure then, sounds like its gonna be badass with all you homie there


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 29 2008, 10:08 AM~12005389
> *probably this sunday homie, thanks going out there with me...you should bring out your ride too
> the other side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sounds good bro...hit me up


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 29 2008, 10:00 AM~12005319
> *:uh: C'mon man... I drove my Caddy on 13's to Vegas!  :biggrin:  You better go vato!
> *


C'mon Big Mike! You drove to SD right!? We should plan a group shot of LIL photogs! Volo, we finally get to meet!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 29 2008, 10:01 AM~12005326
> *HOT-DAMN!!!  That girl is hot, Carlos!  Good job on the flicks!
> 
> Feel free to PM me the uncensored versions.  :biggrin:
> *


X2! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: BIGMIKE, nobueno, Mr.74, *O*C 68*

:wave: wat up junior


----------



## O*C 68

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 29 2008, 09:17 AM~12005488
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: BIGMIKE, nobueno, Mr.74, O*C 68
> 
> :wave: wat up junior
> *


WHAT UP DOGGY JUST LOOKING @ THEM SHOTS....LOL.....THEY LOOK COO


----------



## nobueno

Messed with the contrast on these...


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 29 2008, 09:15 AM~12005460
> *C'mon Big Mike! You drove to SD right!? We should plan a group shot of LIL photogs! Volo, we finally get to meet!
> *


sup Jae, i'll hit you up when i take off so we can meet up over there :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 29 2008, 09:19 AM~12005523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Messed with the contrast on these...
> *


:worship: that monte is badass!


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Oct 29 2008, 09:18 AM~12005504
> *WHAT UP DOGGY JUST LOOKING @ THEM SHOTS....LOL.....THEY LOOK COO
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: *BIGMIKE, Tha_1_n_1901, O*C 68, Mr.74*, nobueno

Orange County up in this mofo :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 29 2008, 01:01 PM~12005326
> *HOT-DAMN!!!  That girl is hot, Carlos!  Good job on the flicks!
> 
> x2
> 
> Feel free to PM me the uncensored versions.  :biggrin:
> *



x2 :biggrin: 


What's up D ....


----------



## Sonny P

Good shot Mike  . Here are some old pics I never put up, I'm gonna start looking through some of my older work and see what I find that I like:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 29 2008, 09:15 AM~12005460
> *C'mon Big Mike! You drove to SD right!? We should plan a group shot of LIL photogs! Volo, we finally get to meet!
> *


Hell yeah, man... it'll be about damn time! :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 29 2008, 09:23 AM~12005564
> *Orange County up in this mofo  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




 :wave:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 29 2008, 09:19 AM~12005523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Messed with the contrast on these...
> *



Malo shot Mr. Bueno!


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 29 2008, 12:49 PM~12006846
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey i know that ugly guy :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 29 2008, 09:58 AM~12005296
> *Oh shit!  I just saw these pics!  Cool, man... Thanks Big Fisheye!!!  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 29 2008, 08:44 AM~12004532
> *Been busy the last couple of days with shoots.  Here are some of the results:
> New girl I shot this past Sunday. First time I got to shoot a motorcyle.
> 
> Semi-edited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Censored and Semi-edited:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took this last night for the newspaper for a story on a gold medalist female boxer that's going to China for the World Championships in November.
> 
> Semi-edited(even busted out the colored gels)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK SHOTS CARLOS!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

some pics from this past weekend that the Glasshouse Picnic in LA


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 29 2008, 10:20 AM~12005538
> *sup Jae, i'll hit you up when i take off so we can meet up over there :thumbsup:
> *


Hi friend! Yes, please do!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 29 2008, 03:52 PM~12008387
> *some pics from this past weekend that the Glasshouse Picnic in LA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Woah! very nice!   

From my archives.


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 29 2008, 04:52 PM~12008387
> *some pics from this past weekend that the Glasshouse Picnic in LA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: Nice pics BIGMIKE! :cheesy:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt..

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 15 2007, 02:14 AM~6990201
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how do u take pics like this?...theres another i cant seem to find its bullets on a table....?


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt..

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 5 2007, 10:02 PM~7185417
> *A few from this weekend  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



the pic of the tatoo machine is sick.. how is that done :dunno:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Oct 29 2008, 07:23 AM~12004354-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be there! Twotonz, you still coming!? Are you gonna call me this time Carlos!?  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i should be outtheir since Saturday doing a photoshoot or two
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mxcn_roc_@Oct 29 2008, 07:32 AM~12004423
> *Jae, of course I'll give you a call.  I'll even check in with you as soon as I cross the AZ-CA border and get into Blythe.
> 
> Hopefully we have some good weather that weekend and we're able to get some nice shoots.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 29 2008, 09:15 AM~12005460
> *We should plan a group shot of LIL photogs!
> *


I will have a booth outtheir so we can do it their. What time do you guys think we should meet up at?


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 29 2008, 07:44 AM~12004532
> *Been busy the last couple of days with shoots.  Here are some of the results:
> New girl I shot this past Sunday. First time I got to shoot a motorcyle.
> 
> Semi-edited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Censored and Semi-edited:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took this last night for the newspaper for a story on a gold medalist female boxer that's going to China for the World Championships in November.
> 
> Semi-edited(even busted out the colored gels)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice shots Carlos...i wont be mad at you if those uncensored shots end up at this email address [email protected] :cheesy:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Oct 29 2008, 03:22 PM~12006582
> *Good shot Mike  . Here are some old pics I never put up, I'm gonna start looking through some of my older work and see what I find that I like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great shot's SONNY P


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 29 2008, 06:52 PM~12008387
> *some pics from this past weekend that the Glasshouse Picnic in LA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Kill'n it BIGMIKE ....

especially that middle one!


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Oct 29 2008, 09:25 PM~12009748
> *the pic of the tatoo machine is sick.. how is that done :dunno:
> *


Yeah Larissa should post more often :cheesy:


----------



## 72 kutty

Cherry 64 cruising down the strip after the Vegas show...


----------



## 72 kutty

Another one...


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Oct 29 2008, 12:22 PM~12006582
> *Good shot Mike  . Here are some old pics I never put up, I'm gonna start looking through some of my older work and see what I find that I like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good stuff Sonny!  :cheesy:


----------



## Howard

The thread is on bump today... :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Oct 29 2008, 05:24 PM~12009739
> *how do u take pics like this?...theres another i cant seem to find its bullets on a table....?
> *


what do you mean? like with the background blurry?

i believe it has to do with the apperture setting.
if you lower the apperture, the object closest to the lens is more in focus and the background is blurry
and if you increse the apperture, the object closest to the lens is blurry and the background is more in focus


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Oct 29 2008, 06:30 PM~12010375
> *Another one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this one is crazy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Oct 29 2008, 05:24 PM~12009739
> *how do u take pics like this?...theres another i cant seem to find its bullets on a table....?
> *


thats style of photography is called Macro (my favorite type...incase you guys never notice :biggrin: ). Basically its an extreme close up/zoom of an object. The best way to get it is by putting your camera in the Macros setting (the lil flower) and having your focus on manual....then all you have to do is zoom in all the way on your target, focus on the area you want and take the picture.


----------



## Twotonz

or you can buy a Macro lense


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 29 2008, 07:09 PM~12010786
> *thats style of photography is called Macro (my favorite type...incase you guys never notice  :biggrin: ).  Basically its an extreme close up/zoom of an object.  The best way to get it is by putting your camera in the Macros setting (the lil flower) and having your focus on manual....then all you have to do is zoom in all the way on your target, focus on the area you want and take the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:yes: :thumbsup: 

you gotta have a macro lens for that?
i tried gettin close to the object and set it to autofocus but it never focuses on the object that i want. i gotta back up a lil and zoom in. i even tried with manual focus.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 29 2008, 08:11 PM~12010811
> *:yes: :thumbsup:
> 
> you gotta have a macro lens for that?
> i tried gettin close to the object and set it to autofocus but it never focuses on the object that i want. i gotta back up a lil and zoom in. i even tried with manual focus.
> *



You don't have to have a macro lens...but those work the best. When you are really close to a subject the lens has a hard time focusing....that's why you have to back up. Most lenses I believe have a minimum distance that it will start focusing from..you would have to check the specs on the lens. As far as making the background in focus instead of the subject...just change your focus to single focus and use the pad to move the focus to the background instead of the subject in front.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 29 2008, 08:03 PM~12010100
> *yeah i should be outtheir since Saturday doing a photoshoot or two
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


aw damn..we are all gonna have some fun........it's gonna have to be a wide angle lens if I'm included...hehehehehe


----------



## BIGMIKE

some from tonite...just trying out the settings for night environment, i still need a tripod








VOLO, im sure you know this spot


----------



## Toro

Jenaveve Jolie and the Tovar Family 59.....cover 1 of 2 for Issue 4....what do you guys think?


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE+Oct 29 2008, 07:35 PM~12011090-->
> 
> 
> 
> some from tonite...just trying out the settings for night environment, i still need a tripod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> man i just love night shot
> <!--QuoteBegin-Toro_@Oct 29 2008, 07:35 PM~12011093
> *Jenaveve Jolie and the Tovar Family 59.....cover 1 of 2 for Issue 4....what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## truucha

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 29 2008, 07:45 AM~12004093
> *Great stuff everyone!
> 
> @ Mr.Fisheye ~ Great captures! I too like when other photogs capture other photogs!
> 
> @FCE ~ Congrats on the pick up and I would recommend any books by Scott Kelby for reference.
> 
> @Mr.Lowkey ~ Great shot and editing!
> 
> @Big Mike ~ I like the train tracks and the mural but would probably look for a more generic background.
> 
> @MagicMayhem ~ where are you in Cali?
> 
> @Truucha ~ Does the agency provide your camera gear or is it your own personal gear?
> *


*IF YOUR A STAFFER, THEY SUPPLY EVERYTHING FOR YOU INCLUDING CAR AN GAS / CAMERAS / LENSES,, MAKE $2500

AN AS A FREELANCE, THEY TAKE 40% OF YOUR TOTAL SALES FOR THE MONTH, AN THEY DON'T GIVE YOU SHIT !!!*


----------



## BIGMIKE

another one from the glasshouse picnic but this ride wasnt a glasshouse :0


----------



## Ecalderon

Twotonz... great shots ,love the bullets.

BIG MIKE...Night shots are bad -ass bro.That freeway one is nice 

Toro... love the cover bro ...way to go !

kutty ...Great capture bro ,nice seing the low low on the strip

sonny ....Got to love your style big dawg,keep bringing them hidding pictures out .


----------



## mxcn_roc

Everyone-- Thanks for the kind words in regards to my newest set. Just trying to refine my style.  

Everyone-- Good stuff with the pics...keep them coming. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. lowkey

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem+Oct 28 2008, 10:17 PM~12001360-->
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome capture lowkey
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by El [email protected] 28 2008, 11:31 PM~12002197
> *Cool shot
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sonny P_@Oct 29 2008, 01:18 AM~12002767
> *Great shot lowkey, great edit too.
> 
> Mike, I agree with the others on the advice for the locations, I could see myself using the second one because the other areas look more "busy" to me (all the people in the mural like twotonz said, and all the traffic in the last one). I agree that the first one would be great for a dark car, and the last one looks like it could be useable if you look around at the other sides for a background scenery that's not so busy or doesn't have traffic. I saw how volo said he's shot on AND in it, so I'd recommend taking a look inside. Can't wait to see what you come up with
> *





> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 29 2008, 08:45 AM~12004093
> *Great stuff everyone!
> 
> @ Mr.Fisheye ~ Great captures! I too like when other photogs capture other photogs!
> 
> @FCE ~ Congrats on the pick up and I would recommend any books by Scott Kelby for reference.
> 
> @Mr.Lowkey ~ Great shot and editing!
> 
> @Big Mike ~ I like the train tracks and the mural but would probably look for a more generic background.
> 
> @MagicMayhem ~ where are you in Cali?
> 
> @Truucha ~ Does the agency provide your camera gear or is it your own personal gear?
> *


Thanks to everyone who showed support for my shot, and damn I had to go back pages this topic is on the move!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## nobueno

Another one from the archives...










@ Volo ~ Yes, its about time! Thanks for the photos comment!  

@ Twotonz ~ How about 2pm at your booth for the LIL group shot? Nice Macro shots!

@ Toro ~ Are you and Mark coming? Great cover! Can't go wrong with the Tovars or Jenavive!

@ Truucha ~ Thanks for the response!

@ BigMike ~ Loving the night shots and the picnic photos.

@ Kutty ~ You and Twotonz captured the Super Show the best!

@ Mxcn_roc ~ Carlos you've got a great eye and style. 

Come on everyone! More photo posts!


----------



## Mr. lowkey

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 29 2008, 09:44 AM~12004532
> *Been busy the last couple of days with shoots.  Here are some of the results:
> New girl I shot this past Sunday. First time I got to shoot a motorcyle.
> 
> Semi-edited
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Censored and Semi-edited:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took this last night for the newspaper for a story on a gold medalist female boxer that's going to China for the World Championships in November.
> 
> Semi-edited(even busted out the colored gels)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These are real nice, I like the lighting and the background is awesome.
:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

man i love all your guys work.....i need to get back out there and start shooting.....i have been so busy workin on the cars...havent had time to shoot um
    


KEEP IT UP GUYS...U GUYS ARE MY FAV PHOTOGRAPHERS RIGHT NOW....ALL OF YOU.... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. lowkey

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Oct 29 2008, 01:22 PM~12006582
> *Good shot Mike  . Here are some old pics I never put up, I'm gonna start looking through some of my older work and see what I find that I like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Lookin good sonny.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. lowkey

Man I've had no time to really comment on anyone's work lately so I am trying to catch up and look at all the bad ass work you guys have bee posting....keep it up  :thumbsup: this is great :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. lowkey

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 29 2008, 09:35 PM~12011090
> *some from tonite...just trying out the settings for night environment, i still need a tripod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VOLO, im sure you know this spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: That top one is great, looks like it could be a wheel ad. that a bad ass angle too :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Mr. lowkey+Oct 30 2008, 11:17 AM~12014195-->
> 
> 
> 
> Man I've had no time to really comment on anyone's work lately so I am trying to catch up and look at all the bad ass work you guys have bee posting....keep it up   :thumbsup: this is great :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr. lowkey_@Oct 30 2008, 11:20 AM~12014217
> *:biggrin: That top one is great, looks like it could be a wheel ad. that a bad ass angle too :thumbsup:
> *


X 2000!! The thread IS on the move... and there's lots of great shots. 

BigMike... that rim shot would make a GREAT story starter in a room full of youth as an ice breaker. Since my full time gig has been (until I got laid off) social work I often take pics out of my collection and use them that way to get conversation going and take the edge off in a group setting for them. They're always creative with what they come up with. This is definitely one to use. :yes: 

Actually... wouldn't that make a funny thread? That someone starts a story from a single photo and then others keep adding? LOL


----------



## Ecalderon

Here is one i shot last night ...


----------



## BOUNZIN

going threw some old pics of mine will start posting them up these are with my cheap sony cyber shot, i hope to be getting my D90 by xmas already got 700 in best buy gift cards :biggrin: 
a sunset from my backyard


----------



## BOUNZIN

happy easter anyone :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN

some shot glasses on my desk


----------



## BOUNZIN

was going for the plague in the mirror


----------



## BOUNZIN




----------



## BOUNZIN

i tried to resize to make theses pics bigger on tiny pic is there another why to resize


----------



## BOUNZIN




----------



## Sonny P

This thread has been on the move x 1,000,000, a lot of great shots coming through by some amazing photographers in here, you guys have a lot of talent, keep it up!

mxcn, i'm working on my style too, you're definitely going in the right direction though great images

Great shot nobueno, love the colors!

Mayhem, I really like that coke bottle shot, gives the feeling of classic and oldschool with the sepia color and old coke bottle

howard, great idea! why not get it going?

bounzin, great creativity in those shots man, keep em comin!


----------



## PROVOK

:biggrin:


----------



## truucha

*ABOUT $20,000 WORTH OF EQUIPMENT,,,*</span>


----------



## truucha

*MY DAUGHTER TRYING OUT SOME EQUIPMENT,,,*










*CANON MARK III WITH A 500MM LEN'S $10,000*


----------



## truucha

*LAST PIC*










*CANON MARK III WITH A CANON 16-35MM LENS $6,500*


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Oct 30 2008, 02:31 PM~12017483
> *MY DAUGHTER TRYING OUT SOME EQUIPMENT,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CANON MARK III WITH A 500MM LEN'S $10,000
> *


Damn "stalkerazzi's" got it made. I guess you need that type of lens when you're taking pictures of Britney picking her nose. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 30 2008, 01:35 PM~12017516
> *Damn "stalkerazzi's" got it made.  I guess you need that type of lens when you're taking pictures of Britney picking her nose.  :thumbsup:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## truucha

*ESPECIALLY YESTERDAY, I GOT THE FIRST PICTURES OF GWEN STAFANI NEW BABY BOY AT THE BEVERLY HILLS BOOK STORE WITH ANOTHER PHOTOGRAPHER, I WILL BE TREATING MY FAMILY TO A TRIP NEXT MONTH TO GUADALAJARA,JALISCO THANXS TO GWEN,,,*


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Oct 30 2008, 03:06 PM~12017795
> *ESPECIALLY YESTERDAY, I GOT THE FIRST PICTURES OF GWEN STAFANI NEW BABY BOY AT THE BEVERLY HILLS BOOK STORE WITH ANOTHER PHOTOGRAPHER, I WILL BE TREATING MY FAMILY TO A TRIP NEXT MONTH TO GUADALAJARA,JALISCO THANXS TO GWEN,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is it a book store or library some photo pop up on tmz saying library, just wondering if that was you


----------



## truucha

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Oct 30 2008, 03:20 PM~12017922
> *Is it a book store or library some photo pop up on tmz saying library, just wondering if that was you
> *



LIBRARY, CHECK THE CREDIT ON THE PICTURE, IT SHOULD BE THE BOTTOM RIGHT HAND SIDE,,,

EITHER IT WILL SAY ( BREWER. SPLASH NEWS ) OR ( COUSART/RAMIREZ/RIOS. JFX IMAGES )

SPLash news was the other guy that was there with me


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 30 2008, 03:35 PM~12017516
> *Damn "stalkerazzi's" got it made.  I guess you need that type of lens when you're taking pictures of Britney picking her nose.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## Sonny P

Decided to take an old pic and do a more artistic looking edit to practice for an art gallery coming up, something different from what I'm used to:










You guys know what works and what doesn't, what do you think?


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Oct 30 2008, 02:33 PM~12017506
> *LAST PIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CANON MARK III WITH A CANON 16-35MM LENS $6,500
> *


Way to go on your work trucha...that lense is almost as big as your daughter .


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Oct 30 2008, 03:31 PM~12018034
> *Decided to take an old pic and do a more artistic looking edit to practice for an art gallery coming up, something different from what I'm used to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys know what works and what doesn't, what do you think?
> *


I likes it ...artistic it is .


----------



## mr.fisheye

> *THIS PIC GAME ME A BONER* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 30 2008, 03:12 PM~12018384
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS PIC GAME ME A BONER  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 29 2008, 07:35 PM~12011093
> *Jenaveve Jolie and the Tovar Family 59.....cover 1 of 2 for Issue 4....what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Toro! You shot this?


----------



## mr.fisheye

FROM THIS WEEKEND BBQ


----------



## SEVERED TIES

LUCKY I DIDN'T HAVE ANY BOOGERS!!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 29 2008, 07:35 PM~12011090
> *VOLO, im sure you know this spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ah, yes... I do know that spot! Good shot BigMike!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 30 2008, 11:22 AM~12016360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Damn, count me as an illegal and take me in! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

FROM THIS WEEKEND


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 30 2008, 05:35 PM~12018582
> *Damn, count me as an illegal and take me in!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 30 2008, 03:33 PM~12018558
> *Ah, yes... I do know that spot!  Good shot BigMike!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  same to you :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK

i was shooting yesterday and in the middle i realized my ISO was set pretty high instead of 100. how can i remember to check that everytime i start shooting?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 29 2008, 05:52 PM~12008387
> *some pics from this past weekend that the Glasshouse Picnic in LA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's bad ass


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 30 2008, 05:19 PM~12018451
> *Nice Toro!  You shot this?
> *


yes sir......here are a couple more that haven't been touched....but I'll post em up for the Jenaveve fans to enjoy....


----------



## USO NITEMARE

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 30 2008, 07:21 PM~12019536
> *yes sir......here are a couple more that haven't been touched....but I'll post em up for the Jenaveve fans to enjoy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: NICE!!!! WHAT UP JESS?


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 29 2008, 10:35 PM~12011093
> *Jenaveve Jolie and the Tovar Family 59.....cover 1 of 2 for Issue 4....what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

magicmayhem - thanks for the compliment homie. Thats a tight pic of the coke bottle....i get those when i go eat at the taco trucks around here

nobueno - 2pm works with me. How about everyone else? and thats a tight pics with supreme wheels

BOUNZIN - nice pics homie...I especially like those sunset ones. And to answer your question if you try to make a picture bigger you are going to lose quality in it (giving you that blocky look). If their is a picture i want to post up i always make a copy and resize that one....cause once you make it smaller their is no real good way to increase the size of it

PROVOK - nice pics

truucha - bad ass equipment

mr.fisheye - nice pics homie

Toro - dayum she hot....ill give you a call tomorow


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

2pm sounds good :thumbsup:
who else is going?


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 30 2008, 03:40 PM~12018627
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a firme shot Mr. Fisheye!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 30 2008, 04:11 PM~12018944
> *i was shooting yesterday and in the middle i realized my ISO was set pretty high instead of 100. how can i remember to check that everytime i start shooting?
> *


Hmmm... I think it's gonna have to rely on good old fashioned memory and just getting in the habit to check... I've made that mistake many times before myself. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

i usually take one shot and review it and change the settings and review it again..untill i get what want


----------



## Mr. lowkey

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 30 2008, 07:21 PM~12019536
> *yes sir......here are a couple more that haven't been touched....but I'll post em up for the Jenaveve fans to enjoy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good man. :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 31 2008, 12:03 AM~12022829
> *Hmmm... I think it's gonna have to rely on good old fashioned memory and just getting in the habit to check...  I've made that mistake many times before myself.  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


my memory sucks. i always try to remember everything but something slips my mind. maybe i'm distracted by the models. :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 30 2008, 12:22 PM~12016360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Good stuff...I'm feeling the sharpness and clarity. :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 30 2008, 11:11 PM~12022877
> *i usually take one shot and review it and change the settings and review it again..untill i get what want
> *


That's a good idea. I shot my son's halloween parade this morning only to find I had the exposure comp set high. I didn't reset it from a photo I took last night.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 30 2008, 11:01 PM~12022809
> *That's a firme shot Mr. Fisheye!
> *


thanks volo


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 31 2008, 08:56 AM~12025064
> *my memory sucks. i always try to remember everything but something slips my mind. maybe i'm distracted by the models.  :biggrin:
> *


Ah yes... the models can be a distraction. Good, valid excuse. Maybe you should just make a pre-shoot checklist then. :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

Here's a shot from a shoot I did at night last February... A fitness model from Vegas. The full feature shoot on the car will be featured in LRM in the January issue (out in stores in mid to late November). So, I'll post more pics soon... I gotta thank Classic Memories CC and Aftermath CC for their help with the shoot!  










Here's a flick of a model I shot recently. Really nice girl who was on the cover or Sport Truck Magazine and she's done some biker magazines... She lives in Orange County (Southern Cali) and is Latina and Isreli. Believe it or not, she has had 5 kids!!! :scrutinize:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Oct 31 2008, 10:53 AM~12025521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Digging the shot of Esther! :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 31 2008, 10:38 AM~12025904
> *Digging the shot of Esther! :thumbsup:
> *


Hey thanks Carlos!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 30 2008, 09:21 PM~12019536
> *yes sir......here are a couple more that haven't been touched....but I'll post em up for the Jenaveve fans to enjoy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shots Jesse... nice ride, nice model. :thumbsup: 

What does that mean "haven't been touched"?


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 31 2008, 12:40 PM~12027094
> *Nice shots Jesse... nice ride, nice model.  :thumbsup:
> 
> What does that mean "haven't been touched"?
> *


he's obiviously not talking about Jenaveve Jolie....cause ive seen some videos that says other wise :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Howard




----------



## Howard

And a shot of the homie Mr. lowkey and his ride...


----------



## RO Sleepy

EXPLAIN!


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 31 2008, 08:06 PM~12029759
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Very nice love this shot.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 1 2008, 12:39 AM~12030433
> *Very nice love this shot.
> *


Thanks... had a really hard time deciding between the color and the black and white on this one. Glad to have some feedback. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 1 2008, 01:03 AM~12030585
> *Thanks... had a really hard time deciding between the color and the black and white on this one.  Glad to have some feedback. :thumbsup:
> *


How'd the color one look?


----------



## LUXURY

I finally got around to scanning some proofs. Fyi doing portrait photography is very very boring and makes your brain go numb. As you can see by our watermark I work for Lifetouch, shoot me now please. These are scans of proof sets that we do for seniors for their yearbooks. Sorry about the quality i just did this quick at my pops house guess there was dust on it.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Nov 1 2008, 12:52 PM~12032506
> *How'd the color one look?
> *


Like the black and white, but with color. :biggrin: :biggrin:

Just playing... I'll upload it and post it in a minute.


----------



## Howard




----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 1 2008, 01:45 PM~12033534
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice pic Eric...


----------



## Ecalderon

They both look good howard ......love that shot !!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 1 2008, 11:15 AM~12033336
> *I finally got around to scanning some proofs. Fyi doing portrait photography is very very boring and makes your brain go numb. As you can see by our watermark I work for Lifetouch, shoot me now please. These are scans of proof sets that we do for seniors for  their yearbooks. Sorry about the quality i just did this quick at my pops house guess there was dust on it.
> *


good to finally meet you Luxury


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 1 2008, 03:42 PM~12033517
> *Like the black and white, but with color.  :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> Just playing... I'll upload it and post it in a minute.
> *



:roflmao: 

I gotta be honest ... Tough pic, but I think the B&W just edges it out ....


----------



## Mr. lowkey

This is another one from the same collection of pictures me and howard took.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Mr. lowkey_@Nov 1 2008, 06:40 PM~12034431
> *This is another one from the same collection of pictures me and howard took.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Stickz

Featured in Sole Collector Magazine Sep./Oct. 08 Issue


----------



## FernandoDeanda

Some nice looking photos here. Good stuff!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by FernandoDeanda_@Nov 2 2008, 09:01 AM~12037766
> *Some nice looking photos here. Good stuff!
> *


What's happening Fernando... :wave:


----------



## Chulow

> *THIS PIC GAME ME A BONER* :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> x10000000
Click to expand...


----------



## PICAZZO

:0


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Nov 1 2008, 07:39 PM~12036014
> *Featured in Sole Collector Magazine Sep./Oct. 08 Issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tight pic Stickz


----------



## langeberg




----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 1 2008, 03:00 PM~12033929
> *good to finally meet you Luxury
> *


same here, glad to be a wardrobe assistant and hairstylist lol


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 2 2008, 03:16 PM~12039301
> *same here, glad to be a wardrobe assistant and hairstylist lol
> *


:wave: What's happening Larisa?


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 2 2008, 01:26 PM~12039344
> *:wave:  What's happening Larisa?
> *


Hey there. How have you been? 

Tell Jill Hi for me.  :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 2 2008, 10:25 AM~12039081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice shot Langeberg


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 2 2008, 11:16 AM~12039301
> *same here, glad to be a wardrobe assistant and hairstylist lol
> *


and may I add a dayum good one too


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Nov 2 2008, 03:29 PM~12039367
> *Hey there. How have you been?
> 
> Tell Jill Hi for me.  :biggrin:
> *


Been doing well. I'm giving photography a shot full time now.  I will tell Jill you say what's up. :thumbsup:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91

> _Originally posted by Mr. lowkey_@Nov 1 2008, 06:40 PM~12034431
> *This is another one from the same collection of pictures me and howard took.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :eek


----------



## Twotonz

this was my first weekend in a looooong time that i didnt have a wedding, photoshoot or car show. I guess its cool once in a while to not have something going on but i still had the urge to snap a few shots. So here are a few pics from my pad, backyard and of course some of my beer

a rosary i gave my mom









we easily have more than 2 dozen chile plants in our backyard









and rose bushes


----------



## Twotonz

how many of you Mexicans got one of these things?


----------



## Twotonz

and the drink of the day is


----------



## Twotonz

and Provok as you can tell....i didnt check my ISO either....i had that sucker way to high....so if you find a way to remember to check your ISO let me know


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 2 2008, 12:23 PM~12038752
> *tight pic Stickz
> *


Thanks TwoTonz!!


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 2 2008, 06:20 PM~12040857
> *and Provok as you can tell....i didnt check my ISO either....i had that sucker way to high....so if you find a way to remember to check your ISO let me know
> *


 :thumbsup: 

think i'm just gonna make a checklist. see how that works out.


----------



## BIGMIKE

something i did today :biggrin:


----------



## Freddy78

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 2 2008, 08:20 PM~12042464
> *something i did today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good bigmike :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 2 2008, 02:57 PM~12039850
> *and may I add a dayum good one too
> *


its a hard job someone has to do it...


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 2 2008, 03:11 PM~12039927
> *Been doing well.  I'm giving photography a shot full time now.    I will tell Jill you say what's up.  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah I'm doing that too but in a different way and let me tell you IT SUCKS! i never thought id say this but right now im at the point where doing photography isnt very much fun...my job sucked all the fun out.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by FreddyBoy78_@Nov 2 2008, 07:24 PM~12042508
> *looks good bigmike :thumbsup:
> *


thanks comin out freddy. should i put up the t-top pics here too?


----------



## Freddy78

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 2 2008, 08:27 PM~12042536
> *thanks comin out freddy.  should i put up the t-top pics here too?
> *


no problem homie..
throw them pics up :biggrin:


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 2 2008, 08:27 PM~12042536
> *thanks comin out freddy.  should i put up the t-top pics here too?
> *


throw'em up mike


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## truucha

*THIS TOOK PLACE ON FRIDAY, THE GUY I'AM FILMING IS KEVIN FEDERLINE BODYGUARD ( BRITNEY SPEARS X HUSBAND ), HE DOESN'T WANT ME TO FILM HIM, SO HE CALLS THE COP'S THEN ALL HELL BREAK'S LOOSE*










*++++ LET ME SEE THE PRETTY WHITE TEETH ++++*


----------



## truucha

*YOU BETTER DUCK, DAMN I BROKE MY BACK UP VIDEO CAMERA !!!*


----------



## truucha

*DON'T PUT YOUR HEAD BETWEEN THE WALL AN MY ELBOW*










*TOLD YOU, PENDEJO,, LET'S SEE PUT IT IN THERE *AGAIN


----------



## Big Rich

:0


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## Twotonz

BigMike i like the ones in the overpass the best


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 2 2008, 09:19 PM~12043669
> *BigMike i like the ones in the overpass the best
> *


thanks twotonz :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 2 2008, 07:48 PM~12042711
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 I know that guy! :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

SGV Gangstas chillin in their barrio... They're :loco:


----------



## Stickz

Shot this yesterday downtown Oklahoma City Bombing Memorial..


----------



## El Volo

From my trip to Miami last year... This was shot in the Keys.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 2 2008, 10:20 PM~12044113
> *From my trip to Miami last year... This was shot in the Keys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice shot Volo


----------



## Anaheim74

BIGMIKE the photos look sick bro...te aventaste!!!


----------



## Sonny P

Great shots Mike!


----------



## Knightstalker

:biggrin:  :wave:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## Howard

A couple shots in Corktown... the eastern most neighborhood in southwest Detroit. It nestles up next to downtown. This is where the old Tiger Stadium is and is being torn down as we speak.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 2 2008, 10:49 PM~12044248
> *nice shot Volo
> *


Thanks Mr. Twotonz!


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## Ecalderon

Twotonz....Those some great shots on them coronas :biggrin: 

Big Mike ,Pictures are tight ....you shooting with a D80?

Thats a great capture off the keys Volo

Sticks:Your pictures are bad-as

Popeye: You got some great pictures going there

Howard :love those colors big dawg ...did you shoot on vivid M? came out great

Trucha...Dude, thats a big mofo you dealt with lol you was all up in his face like WHAT !!! LOL Good shit bro


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Nov 3 2008, 12:35 PM~12045999
> *Twotonz....Those some great shots on them coronas  :biggrin:
> 
> Big Mike ,Pictures are tight ....you shooting with a D80?
> 
> Thats a great capture off the keys Volo
> 
> Sticks:Your pictures are bad-as
> 
> Popey: You got some great pictures going there
> 
> Howard :love those colors big dawg ...did you shoot on vivid M? came out great
> 
> Trucha...Dude, thats a big mofo you dealt with lol you was all up in his face like WHAT !!! LOL Good shit bro
> *


X2

And thanks for the comment on the pics. I didn't not shoot on vivid M but was going for a similar look through my retouching. Thanks for noticing. :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 2 2008, 10:36 PM~12043814
> *thanks twotonz :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam good shot homie...dam good... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Nov 3 2008, 08:35 AM~12045999
> *Twotonz....Those some great shots on them coronas  :biggrin:
> 
> Big Mike ,Pictures are tight ....you shooting with a D80?
> 
> Thats a great capture off the keys Volo
> 
> Sticks:Your pictures are bad-as
> 
> Popeye: You got some great pictures going there
> 
> Howard :love those colors big dawg ...did you shoot on vivid M? came out great
> 
> Trucha...Dude, thats a big mofo you dealt with lol you was all up in his face like WHAT !!! LOL Good shit bro
> *


Yessir I'm using the D80 now :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 3 2008, 09:24 AM~12046402
> *dam good shot homie...dam good...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:cheesy: thanks mr. Fisheye!


----------



## MAKH 13

here are few random pics I shot, I'm far to equal your level guys, but I try to do my best to shoot "good looking" pics, though they ain't about lolows! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

FROM A SHOOT YESTERDAY


----------



## mr.fisheye

ANOTHER FROM YESTERDAY...


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye+Nov 3 2008, 12:28 PM~12046956-->
> 
> 
> 
> FROM A SHOOT YESTERDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.fisheye_@Nov 3 2008, 12:31 PM~12046986
> *ANOTHER FROM YESTERDAY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 3 2008, 10:37 AM~12046501
> *:cheesy: thanks mr. Fisheye!
> *


NA MAN..U GOT MAD SKILLS HOMIE...THANKS FOR SHARING YOUR WORK...

I FEEL BAD DOGG...CUZ IM BUSY ALOT BUILDING THE CARS AND DONT GET TO GET IN HERE AS MUCH AS I WOULD LIKE AND COMMENT ON EVERYONES PIX....
BUT MAN YOU GUYS ARE GOOD MAN...I STILL CONCIDER MYSELF A ROOKE.. YOU FUCKERS ARE BAD ASS...I NEED TO GET BETTER A EDITING..MY COMPUTER SUCKS ASS RIGHT NOW... :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Nov 3 2008, 08:35 AM~12045999
> *Thats a great capture off the keys Volo
> *


Thanks Mayhem! :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Howard+Nov 3 2008, 08:44 AM~12046081-->
> 
> 
> 
> X2
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Mr. Howard!
> 
> I'm really liking this shot, by the way:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Howard_@Nov 3 2008, 08:44 AM~12046081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by MAKH 13_@Nov 3 2008, 10:02 AM~12046746
> *here are few random pics I shot, I'm far to equal your level guys, but I try to do my best to shoot "good looking" pics, though they ain't about lolows!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0   Good shots man...


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 3 2008, 10:28 AM~12046956
> *FROM A SHOOT YESTERDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is a bad-ass shot man... Vivid colors!


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 3 2008, 11:28 AM~12046956
> *FROM A SHOOT YESTERDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Really nice shots fisheye....


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by MAKH 13_@Nov 3 2008, 11:02 AM~12046746
> *here are few random pics I shot, I'm far to equal your level guys, but I try to do my best to shoot "good looking" pics, though they ain't about lolows!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are great MAKH 13 ...


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 3 2008, 10:34 AM~12047017
> *NA MAN..U GOT MAD SKILLS HOMIE...THANKS FOR SHARING YOUR WORK...
> 
> I FEEL BAD DOGG...CUZ IM BUSY ALOT BUILDING THE CARS AND DONT GET TO GET IN HERE AS MUCH AS I WOULD LIKE AND COMMENT ON EVERYONES PIX....
> BUT MAN YOU GUYS ARE GOOD MAN...I STILL CONCIDER MYSELF A ROOKE.. YOU FUCKERS ARE BAD ASS...I NEED TO GET BETTER A EDITING..MY COMPUTER SUCKS ASS RIGHT NOW...  :biggrin:
> *


Man if it wasn't for all the positive comments in this topic and from the homies I know, I wouldn't have upgraded to a better cam. Every time I come in here makes me wanna go out and take more shots :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## truucha

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Nov 3 2008, 09:35 AM~12045999
> *Twotonz....Those some great shots on them coronas  :biggrin:
> 
> Big Mike ,Pictures are tight ....you shooting with a D80?
> 
> Thats a great capture off the keys Volo
> 
> Sticks:Your pictures are bad-as
> 
> Popeye: You got some great pictures going there
> 
> Howard :love those colors big dawg ...did you shoot on vivid M? came out great
> 
> Trucha...Dude, thats a big mofo you dealt with lol you was all up in his face like WHAT !!! LOL Good shit bro
> *


THANXS BIG DOGG, I GOT 2 BABY'S AN A WIFE I GOT TO TAKE CARE OF A MAKE SURE THEY GOT A ROOF OV ER THERE HEAD AN FOOD ON THE TABLE,,,,, IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN,,,,

THE ONLY F#CKED UP PART OF ALL THIS WAS I RIPPED MY BRAND NEW WRANGLER'S


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 3 2008, 12:02 PM~12047254
> *Man if it wasn't for all the positive comments in this topic and from the homies I know, I wouldn't have upgraded to a better cam. Every time I come in here makes me wanna go out and take more shots :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


yeah man...i feel the same...you know what i love about us photographers in here.....its like a sense of brotherhood...not compition....dude im your guys #1fan....i love everyones work in here..i cant wait to see what you guys do next, im a fan homie...its like waiting for a new dunk from jordan...i get all excited wait to see what my fellow lowriding picture taking homies coe up with next!!!

*YOU GUYS ALL KICK ASS IN HERE!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by El Volo+Nov 3 2008, 11:56 AM~12047201-->
> 
> 
> 
> This is a bad-ass shot man... Vivid colors!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-magicmayhem_@Nov 3 2008, 11:57 AM~12047214
> *Really nice shots fisheye....
> *


APPRECIATE THE NICE COMPLIMENTS GUYS :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 2 2008, 07:56 PM~12042798
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Damn Truucha! So what was the outcome from this scuffle? :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 3 2008, 11:33 AM~12047003
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THANKS KNIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 2 2008, 04:18 PM~12040837
> *how many of you Mexicans got one of these things?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:nicoderm:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 3 2008, 12:10 PM~12047326
> *THANKS RUBEN  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 3 2008, 07:56 AM~12045727
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Sonny P

Great shots once again guys! Twotonz, Mike, Popeye, Volo, Howard, always coming through with amazing images. Fisheye, I'm liking the perspective on that one with the bike. Makh, great contrast and color in the first one with the sand, good work! 

I've been mostly shooting for families these recent weeks so I haven't had much new work to post on here, but it's always good to get feedback from talented photographers like we have on here. Not sure if I've posted these yet:










































You can tell which ones are old by the old logos on them that I used to use, but let me know if that last one violates rules and needs to be taken down. When you see it larger though, it has a cool IMAX theatre effect to it haha.


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 3 2008, 12:03 PM~12047265
> *THANXS BIG DOGG, I GOT 2 BABY'S AN A WIFE I GOT TO TAKE CARE OF A MAKE SURE THEY GOT A ROOF OV ER THERE HEAD AN FOOD ON THE TABLE,,,,, IF YOU KNOW WHAT I MEAN,,,,
> 
> THE ONLY F#CKED UP PART OF ALL THIS WAS I RIPPED MY BRAND NEW WRANGLER'S
> *


 :0 :biggrin: lol damn your new jeans lol ,anyway yeah bro i know what you mean ....Big props for taking care of your business and fam bro .


----------



## El Volo

:420:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Nov 3 2008, 11:14 AM~12047377
> *Great shots once again guys! Twotonz, Mike, Popeye, Volo, Howard, always coming through with amazing images. Fisheye, I'm liking the perspective on that one with the bike. Makh, great contrast and color in the first one with the sand, good work!
> 
> I've been mostly shooting for families these recent weeks so I haven't had much new work to post on here, but it's always good to get feedback from talented photographers like we have on here. Not sure if I've posted these yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell which ones are old by the old logos on them that I used to use, but let me know if that last one violates rules and needs to be taken down. When you see it larger though, it has a cool IMAX theatre effect to it haha.
> *


Thanks Sonny! I like that last shot man...


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 3 2008, 12:15 PM~12047387
> *:420:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS PIX VOLO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: SHIT HAS GREAT COMPISITION!!!NICE LOCATION TOO


----------



## Knightstalker

Thought I'd contribute...


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 3 2008, 10:28 AM~12046425
> *Yessir I'm using the D80 now :biggrin:
> *


Nice , There is this one dude out here that i do business with at a grapphix shop that is selling me a D80 for $500 NEW ...I always liked like the D80 ,im cuffing it from his hands ...cant beat that price.I think in stores they want 700 if im not mistaking .....


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 3 2008, 12:16 PM~12047398
> *Thanks Sonny!  I like that last shot man...
> *


x2 Great shot!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 3 2008, 11:19 AM~12047425
> *BAD ASS PIX VOLO!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin: SHIT HAS GREAT COMPISITION!!!NICE LOCATION TOO
> *


Thanks Mr. Fisheye!


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 3 2008, 12:22 PM~12047441
> *Thought I'd contribute...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Such a beautiful picture you capture here knightstalker.....


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Nov 3 2008, 11:22 AM~12047446
> *Nice , There is this one dude out  here that i do business with  at a grapphix shop that is selling me a D80 for $500 NEW ...I always liked like the D80 ,im cuffing it from his hands ...cant beat that price.I think in stores they want 700 if im not mistaking .....
> *


Is that for just the body or a lense too?
I got mine for 900 with a lense


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 3 2008, 12:22 PM~12047441
> *Thought I'd contribute...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK ASS PIC DOGG!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAKH 13

thanks ya'll for the comments, but all those last pics posted are fucking great!!! props to all the photographers!!!


----------



## BIGMIKE

That's what my tia uses to make pupusas :cheesy:


----------



## El Volo

Thought this was a pretty cool picture. (Badass94 took the picture)


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 3 2008, 12:27 PM~12047485
> *Is that for just the body or a lense too?
> I got mine for 900 with a lense
> *


Body only...but he has 50mm 1.8 he wants to sale wich i already have .


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 3 2008, 12:40 PM~12047596
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what my tia uses to make pupusas :cheesy:
> *


Its a nice picture ....i had some pupusas yesterday


----------



## mr.fisheye

PERSONAL FAV OF MINE....MY HOMIE OSCAR OWNS THE CAR...ROB HAD JUST SPRAYED IT..FIRST PATTERNED OUT HOPPER FOR ROB....BUT IT MADE ITS DEBUT A CARSHOW IN TOWN....THEN IT GOTS ITS NAME "STREET FAME"...CUZ IT WOULD TEAR THE STREETS UP!!!!











here is a cool little video they made


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 3 2008, 12:05 PM~12047825
> *PERSONAL FAV OF MINE....MY HOMIE OSCAR OWNS THE CAR...ROB HAD JUST SPRAYED IT..FIRST PATTERNED OUT HOPPER FOR ROB....BUT IT MADE ITS DEBUT A CARSHOW IN TOWN....THEN IT GOTS ITS NAME "STREET FAME"...CUZ IT WOULD TEAR THE STREETS UP!!!!
> 
> *


Damn... I bet that thing is an eye catcher, hopping down the street! (Hmmm, that would make some good photos, Mr. Fisheye... Some street action with "Street Fame" :biggrin: )


----------



## El Volo

Old film photo here... This was taken in early '04 with Joel's Hustler '63. We pulled up along the sidewalk (in front of the Kodak Theater). He popped open his trunk and hood and people just started crowding around taking pics and looking. I went up to the upper level of the Kodak and got this shot from up above.


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 3 2008, 01:05 PM~12047825
> *PERSONAL FAV OF MINE....MY HOMIE OSCAR OWNS THE CAR...ROB HAD JUST SPRAYED IT..FIRST PATTERNED OUT HOPPER FOR ROB....BUT IT MADE ITS DEBUT A CARSHOW IN TOWN....THEN IT GOTS ITS NAME "STREET FAME"...CUZ IT WOULD TEAR THE STREETS UP!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a cool little video they made
> 
> VIDEO ...STREET FAME BEATING UP THE 505 STREETS
> *



:0 Damn I was right next to you that day...


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 3 2008, 01:12 PM~12047892
> *Damn... I bet that thing is an eye catcher, hopping down the street!  (Hmmm, that would make some good photos, Mr. Fisheye... Some street action with "Street Fame" :biggrin: )
> *



OH ITS COMING VOLO :biggrin: .....ACTUALLY..."STREET FAME 2" IS COMING SOON...REAL SOON!!!!!!! HOMIE OSCAR JUST PAINTED THE WAY IT IS NOW IT FOR THE SUMMER.....HE IS REDOING IT AS WE SPEAK....WAIT FOR THIS ONE, GONNA BE INSANE!!!!..ONCE IT LEAVES THE SHOP, ITS ON!!!! hno: hno: hno:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 3 2008, 01:20 PM~12047966
> *:0 Damn I was right next to you that day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: HELL YEAH DOGG....DAM WE DIDNT EVEN SNAP...I THINK WE WERE BOTH IN AWE....LOVE THAT FUCKIN CAR!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

GOOD STUFF DOGG!!!


----------



## Howard

Man, you log off for 2 hours to the in-person parts of our lives and you miss quite a bit!



> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE+Nov 3 2008, 03:02 PM~12047254-->
> 
> 
> 
> Man if it wasn't for all the positive comments in this topic and from the homies I know, I wouldn't have upgraded to a better cam. Every time I come in here makes me wanna go out and take more shots :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2008, 03:08 PM~12047304
> *yeah man...i feel the same...you know what i love about us photographers in here.....its like a sense of brotherhood...not compition....dude im your guys #1fan....i love everyones work in here..i cant wait to see what you guys do next, im a fan homie...its like waiting for a new dunk from jordan...i get all excited wait to see what my fellow lowriding picture taking homies coe up with next!!!
> 
> YOU GUYS ALL KICK ASS IN HERE!!!!  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: :yes:
> 
> Hmmmm... Volo, looks like good timing to tell them about..... :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by El [email protected] 3 2008, 03:15 PM~12047387
> *:420:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great vibe!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-El Volo_@Nov 3 2008, 04:17 PM~12047936
> *Old film photo here... This was taken in early '04 with Joel's Hustler '63.  We pulled up along the sidewalk (in front of the Kodak Theater).  He popped open his trunk and hood and people just started crowding around taking pics and looking.  I went up to the upper level of the Kodak and got this shot from up above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Another pic from this series is one of my favorites of yours. The one in the alley. :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 3 2008, 12:57 PM~12048314
> *Hmmmm... Volo, looks like good timing to tell them about.....  :0  :0
> Great vibe!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 hno:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 3 2008, 02:30 PM~12048610
> *:0  :0  :0  hno:
> *



x2   hno:


----------



## BIGMIKE

learn something new in photoshop everyday :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 3 2008, 08:22 PM~12047441
> *Thought I'd contribute...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's a very nice contribution!!!


----------



## crown town baller

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 2 2008, 09:03 PM~12042874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DON'T PUT YOUR HEAD BETWEEN THE WALL AN MY ELBOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOLD YOU, PENDEJO,, LET'S SEE PUT IT IN THERE AGAIN
> *


you should of took his knee out and then broke his arm again


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 3 2008, 01:32 PM~12048633
> *learn something new in photoshop everyday  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool effect!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 3 2008, 12:57 PM~12048314
> *Hmmmm... Volo, looks like good timing to tell them about.....  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## truucha

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 3 2008, 12:09 PM~12047321
> *:0  Damn Truucha!  So what was the outcome from this scuffle?  :biggrin:
> *


NO HARM NO FOUL, STRICKLY BUSINESS


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## Howard

edit


----------



## mr.fisheye

I LOVE CHEESE BURGERS :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

edit edit edit... LOL


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 3 2008, 09:53 PM~12051318
> *I LOVE CHEESE BURGERS  :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO!!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mr.fisheye

KINDA OF MINE AND JUANITA THING...SHE IS ALWAYS FIXING HER LIPS IN THE MIRRORS BETWEEN PIX...AND I STILL THE SHOT...I LIKE THEM CANDIDS....THEY USUALLY COME OUT GREAT....HERE IS ANOTHER ONE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

:0 :0 
I don't know if I was supposed to see that but send some "cheeseburgers" my way too! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 3 2008, 07:06 PM~12051460
> *:0  :0
> I don't know if I was supposed to see that but send some "cheeseburgers" my way too!  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: HELL YEAH


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 3 2008, 10:06 PM~12051460
> *:0  :0
> I don't know if I was supposed to see that but send some "cheeseburgers" my way too!  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO... I know I know. I am NOT smooth. But I'm ALL about those burgers though. :yes:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 3 2008, 07:07 PM~12051476
> *LMAO... I know I know.  I am NOT smooth.  But I'm ALL about those burgers though.  :yes:
> *


YOU FUCKERS ARE MAKING ME HUNGRY FOR REAL NOW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

Damnit... What did I miss? :scrutinize:


:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


Cheeseburgers? :cheesy: :yes:


----------



## BIGMIKE

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 3 2008, 08:12 PM~12051524
> *Damnit... What did I miss? :scrutinize:
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> Cheeseburgers? :cheesy: :yes:
> *


Seriously... haha. I was getting ready to ask what they were going to talk about then I see all this edit edit cheeseburger edit mmm i'm hungry. What did I miss? 

Cool effect big mike, gives a great contrast too, was that from the parking garage?

Fisheye, really cool candid, I like the use of lines on the structure above


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Nov 3 2008, 07:12 PM~12052155
> *Seriously... haha. I was getting ready to ask what they were going to talk about then I see all this edit edit cheeseburger edit mmm i'm hungry. What did I miss?
> 
> Cool effect big mike, gives a great contrast too, was that from the parking garage?
> 
> Fisheye, really cool candid, I like the use of lines on the structure above
> *


thanks, yea thats from the same parking structure i posted pics before.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT+Nov 3 2008, 07:53 AM~12045711-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice shot Popeye
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2008, 07:56 AM~12045730
> *A couple shots in Corktown... the eastern most neighborhood in southwest Detroit.  It nestles up next to downtown.  This is where the old Tiger Stadium is and is being torn down as we speak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> real colorful location
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2008, 08:35 AM~12045999
> *Twotonz....Those some great shots on them coronas  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks bro...and it was nice and cold
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAKH 13_@Nov 3 2008, 10:02 AM~12046746
> *here are few random pics I shot, I'm far to equal your level guys, but I try to do my best to shoot "good looking" pics, though they ain't about lolows!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are some great shot man...where were you hiddin out this whole time homie? 
1st. Love the color in that one
2nd. thats a real good angle
3rd. great lighting


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye+Nov 3 2008, 10:28 AM~12046956-->
> 
> 
> 
> FROM A SHOOT YESTERDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice shot homie
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2008, 11:08 AM~12047304
> *yeah man...i feel the same...you know what i love about us photographers in here.....its like a sense of brotherhood...not compition....dude im your guys #1fan....i love everyones work in here..i cant wait to see what you guys do next, im a fan homie...its like waiting for a new dunk from jordan...i get all excited wait to see what my fellow lowriding picture taking homies coe up with next!!!
> 
> YOU GUYS ALL KICK ASS IN HERE!!!!  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Sonny [email protected] 3 2008, 11:14 AM~12047377
> *Great shots once again guys! Twotonz, Mike, Popeye, Volo, Howard, always coming through with amazing images. Fisheye, I'm liking the perspective on that one with the bike. Makh, great contrast and color in the first one with the sand, good work!
> 
> I've been mostly shooting for families these recent weeks so I haven't had much new work to post on here, but it's always good to get feedback from talented photographers like we have on here. Not sure if I've posted these yet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can tell which ones are old by the old logos on them that I used to use, but let me know if that last one violates rules and needs to be taken down. When you see it larger though, it has a cool IMAX theatre effect to it haha.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Sonny....post up the last one a lil bit bigger homie....looks real good
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Knightstalker_@Nov 3 2008, 11:22 AM~12047441
> *Thought I'd contribute...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good contribution KnightStalker


----------



## Mr. lowkey

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 3 2008, 02:17 PM~12047936
> *Old film photo here... This was taken in early '04 with Joel's Hustler '63.  We pulled up along the sidewalk (in front of the Kodak Theater).  He popped open his trunk and hood and people just started crowding around taking pics and looking.  I went up to the upper level of the Kodak and got this shot from up above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love this picture :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: *mr.fisheye, Twotonz, Mr. lowkey, BIG DAWG, BIGMIKE*

bedtime!! laters homies!! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE+Nov 3 2008, 11:40 AM~12047596-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what my tia uses to make pupusas :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> my parents muelen elotes and make uchiapas or corn tamales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2008, 11:59 AM~12047771
> *Its a nice picture ....i had some pupusas yesterday
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks Magic
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.fisheye_@Nov 3 2008, 12:05 PM~12047825
> *PERSONAL FAV OF MINE....MY HOMIE OSCAR OWNS THE CAR...ROB HAD JUST SPRAYED IT..FIRST PATTERNED OUT HOPPER FOR ROB....BUT IT MADE ITS DEBUT A CARSHOW IN TOWN....THEN IT GOTS ITS NAME "STREET FAME"...CUZ IT WOULD TEAR THE STREETS UP!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a cool little video they made
> 
> *


thight pic Fisheye



> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 3 2008, 12:17 PM~12047936
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats more of short story than a picture...good capture


----------



## Mr. lowkey

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 3 2008, 09:56 AM~12045730
> *A couple shots in Corktown... the eastern most neighborhood in southwest Detroit.  It nestles up next to downtown.  This is where the old Tiger Stadium is and is being torn down as we speak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm feeling the straight on look.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 3 2008, 08:01 PM~12052845
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: mr.fisheye, Twotonz, Mr. lowkey, BIG DAWG, BIGMIKE
> 
> bedtime!! laters homies!!  :biggrin:
> *


already??? thier is still 1 more quarter of football left


----------



## Twotonz

i come in here with my phone in the morning but i cant see any pictures....and when i get home their is alot of catching up to do....glad to see this topic moving


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye+Nov 3 2008, 08:01 PM~12052845-->
> 
> 
> 
> 6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: *mr.fisheye, Twotonz, Mr. lowkey, BIG DAWG, BIGMIKE*
> 
> bedtime!! laters homies!!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Nov 3 2008, 08:02 PM~12052858
> *my parents muelen elotes and make uchiapas or corn tamales
> *


are you sure they're not called uchepos? good shit! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 3 2008, 08:05 PM~12052904
> *i come in here with my phone in the morning but i cant see any pictures....and when i get home their is alot of catching up to do....glad to see this topic moving
> *


x2, i can see the pics but i cant post any from my phone


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 3 2008, 09:54 PM~12052735
> *Thanks Sonny....post up the last one a lil bit bigger homie....looks real good
> *


Thanks for the compliments guys, here it is a little bigger










Night Fisheye


----------



## BIGMIKE

this one was inspired by twotonz pics :biggrin:


----------



## Freddy78

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 3 2008, 09:21 PM~12053098
> *this one was inspired by twotonz pics  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks good... :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

3 Members: POPEYE4RMGT, BIGMIKE, nobueno

:wave:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by FreddyBoy78+Nov 3 2008, 08:24 PM~12053131-->
> 
> 
> 
> that looks good... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell yea it was...thats me in the avatar same day :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 3 2008, 08:24 PM~12053134
> *3 Members: POPEYE4RMGT, BIGMIKE, nobueno
> 
> :wave:
> *


wat up POPEYE!


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 3 2008, 09:27 PM~12053163
> *hell yea it was...thats me in the avatar same day  :biggrin:
> wat up POPEYE!
> *


CHILLIN HOMIE DIGGIN THRU THE CRATES LOOKIN FOR CONTRIBUTIONS TO THIS THREAD THERE HASNT BEEN MUCH GOING ON IN VEGAS SO NO NEW PICS


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 3 2008, 08:30 PM~12053193
> *CHILLIN HOMIE DIGGIN THRU THE CRATES LOOKIN FOR CONTRIBUTIONS TO THIS THREAD THERE HASNT BEEN MUCH GOING ON IN VEGAS SO NO NEW PICS
> *


:thumbsup: orale


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 3 2008, 08:07 PM~12052928
> *:wave:
> are you sure they're not called uchepos? good shit! :thumbsup:
> *


_eso, eso, eso_ :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 3 2008, 08:21 PM~12053098
> *this one was inspired by twotonz pics  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dayum bro that looks good


----------



## nobueno

Phew! Had alot of catching up to do! Looks like everyone has been busy! Keep up the great work everyone!

From a couple of events this weekend.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Nov 3 2008, 08:39 PM~12053288-->
> 
> 
> 
> eso, eso, eso  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2008, 08:40 PM~12053293
> *dayum bro that looks good
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Nov 3 2008, 08:43 PM~12053329
> *Phew! Had alot of catching up to do! Looks like everyone has been busy! Keep up the great work everyone!
> 
> From a couple of events this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass pics...i really like that first one


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 3 2008, 09:43 PM~12053329
> *Phew! Had alot of catching up to do! Looks like everyone has been busy! Keep up the great work everyone!
> 
> From a couple of events this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS A BADASS PIC OF A BADASS TRUCK :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddy78

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 3 2008, 09:07 PM~12052928
> *:wave:
> are you sure they're not called uchepos? good shit! :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker




----------



## Sonny P

Hey, I should point out.... puttin that pic up in my last post followed by the words "night fisheye", doesn't mean I'm dedicating that picture to him haha. but keep the pics coming guys


----------



## MAKH 13

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Nov 4 2008, 04:48 AM~12052656-->
> 
> 
> 
> those are some great shot man...where were you hiddin out this whole time homie?
> 1st.  Love the color in that one
> 2nd.  thats a real good angle
> 3rd.  great lighting
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks a lot for the comments! I like your pics too!
> Honestly, I didn't notice this topic until yesterday! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.fisheye_@Nov 4 2008, 02:38 AM~12051163
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!!! ya'll talking about juanita but who's the chubby in the back? :nicoderm: :cheesy:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 3 2008, 06:05 PM~12051446
> *KINDA OF MINE AND JUANITA THING...SHE IS ALWAYS FIXING HER LIPS IN THE MIRRORS BETWEEN PIX...AND I STILL THE SHOT...I LIKE THEM CANDIDS....THEY USUALLY COME OUT GREAT....HERE IS ANOTHER ONE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice shot man!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 3 2008, 08:02 PM~12052858
> *thats more of short story than a picture...good capture
> *


Thanks TwoTonz!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 3 2008, 08:43 PM~12053329
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn it... :no: That's a nice ride...


----------



## El Volo

Bad ass flicks that Switchblade (of Iowa) took and posted in another topic:


----------



## Knightstalker

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 3 2008, 03:44 PM~12047625
> *Thought this was a pretty cool picture.  (Badass94 took the picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: i got more from that shoot...


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 3 2008, 02:44 PM~12047625
> *Thought this was a pretty cool picture.  (Badass94 took the picture)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Actually Twig took the picture, but thanks for the props. 

Taken in West New York, New Jersey, overlooking midtown Manhattan on a hazy night.


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Nov 4 2008, 01:56 PM~12058758
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD STUFF MAN


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 4 2008, 05:00 PM~12058816
> *GOOD STUFF MAN
> *


thanks, here is the reverse...


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Nov 4 2008, 12:53 PM~12058731
> *Actually Twig took the picture, but thanks for the props.
> 
> Taken in West New York, New Jersey, overlooking midtown Manhattan on a hazy night.
> *


Oh, my bad, Badass94Cad... I just remember you had posted it up in another topic so I thought it was yours... Either way, awesome shot! Props Twig!


----------



## Mr. 412

WOW !!!
Bitch'n Pics homies ... This topic is blowin' up!


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Couple from this past weekend homies:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Nov 4 2008, 05:13 PM~12060832
> *Couple from this past weekend homies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0   :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NICE WORK HOMIE...I REALLY DIG THE LAST ONE!!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 4 2008, 05:32 PM~12061688
> *:0      :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: NICE WORK HOMIE...I REALLY DIG THE LAST ONE!!
> *


I was about to comment on that one...nice pics


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Thanks homies! Means a lot coming from you guys


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Nov 4 2008, 06:48 PM~12061907
> *Thanks homies! Means a lot coming from you guys
> *



I was gonna say the same thing...that last one is real nice!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Nov 4 2008, 08:13 PM~12060832
> *Couple from this past weekend homies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Seen these in StL and Black Lowriders topics... great color and composition. :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGTOPROY




----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Nov 4 2008, 02:56 PM~12058758
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That shot is bad azz!!!!!!!!!! I'm lovin it


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Nice pics :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Nov 4 2008, 07:04 PM~12062136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: 
KEEP UM COMING HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

sneek peek form the LOWRIDER SUPREME CLOTHING CO shoot this weekend....i did a full day shoot on his product, should be up soon....real soon :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Nov 4 2008, 10:04 PM~12062136
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What lens were you using here? Is the shallow depth of focus from your settings or post-processing? Just curious. Beautiful feeling in this one. :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## Knightstalker

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## Mr. lowkey

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Nov 4 2008, 06:13 PM~12060832
> *Couple from this past weekend homies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: wow homie these look great! keep it up and keep them coming :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. lowkey

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 4 2008, 08:11 PM~12062237
> *sneek peek form the LOWRIDER SUPREME CLOTHING CO shoot this weekend....i did a full day shoot on his product, should be up soon....real soon  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: I'm feeling this one :yes:


----------



## mr.fisheye

ONE OF MY FAVS FROM THE SHOOT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 









[/quote]


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

FO SURE TRAVIS!! VERY GOOD COMPOSITION!
P


----------



## Sonny P




----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 4 2008, 06:23 PM~12062396
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they all look good but i like this one the most MrFishEye.


----------



## Mr. lowkey

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Nov 4 2008, 10:27 PM~12064401
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN! frame and hang that one!
:0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Nov 4 2008, 08:27 PM~12064401
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:worship: thats bad


----------



## BIGMIKE

> ONE OF MY FAVS FROM THE SHOOT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


[/quote]
:cheesy: great shot


----------



## 72 kutty

Here's one from a little while back...


----------



## 72 kutty

My wife actually took this one... I was driving.


----------



## 72 kutty

Jaime's escalade from Nokturnal rollin on the freeway....


----------



## Mr. lowkey

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 4 2008, 11:45 PM~12065732
> *Here's one from a little while back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: Gangsta!.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty

Something different...Winery in Livermore at a party I did










The vineyards...









The sunset at the vineyards...


----------



## BIGMIKE

nice pics kutty

you said you got the D80 too right? wat kinda lens you use for the pics above?


----------



## BIGMIKE

also, any special type of products you guys use to clean lenses? recommendations? thanks


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Nov 5 2008, 12:27 AM~12064401
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautiful. :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 4 2008, 06:08 PM~12062193
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shot man...


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 4 2008, 08:01 PM~12063824
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Was this shoot in the 505, Mr. Fisheye?


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Nov 4 2008, 08:27 PM~12064401
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Cool shot man... Is this Oakland? San Francisco?


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 5 2008, 08:32 AM~12068561
> *Was this shoot in the 505, Mr. Fisheye?
> *


yes Volo!
in the 505!!!!


----------



## nobueno

@ Sonny P ~ Great shot!

@ Fisheye aka Travis ~ Great shoot!

@ Kutty ~ A big fan of your work! Coming to LA with Twotonz?

@ Big Mike ~ I use Spudz cleaning cloths or a cleaning clothing from an eye doctor.

@ Ragtoproy ~ Great series of photos! Love the sharpness and clarity.

Messing with Lightroom yesterday.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

NICE JAE!!
P


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 4 2008, 11:18 PM~12066239
> *nice pics kutty
> 
> you said you got the D80 too right? wat kinda lens you use for the pics above?
> *



I have the D80,with the 18-200 VRlens I believe on all of those shots. Also have the SB800. That's the set up I use most.


----------



## 72 kutty

@ Kutty ~ A big fan of your work! Coming to LA with Twotonz?


Probably not going to make it this weekend. I have inventory at work and have to be there on Sunday.... for 2 hours :angry:


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Nov 4 2008, 09:27 PM~12064401
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like Excelsior in Frisco


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 4 2008, 11:27 PM~12066388
> *also, any special type of products you guys use to clean lenses? recommendations? thanks
> *



I use the pen that you can buy at most camera stores. It has a duster on one side and the other has a part that buffs the lens. It's about ten bucks.


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 5 2008, 11:04 AM~12069438
> *@ Sonny P ~ Great shot!
> 
> @ Fisheye aka Travis ~ Great shoot!
> 
> @ Kutty ~ A big fan of your work! Coming to LA with Twotonz?
> 
> @ Big Mike ~ I use Spudz cleaning cloths or a cleaning clothing from an eye doctor.
> 
> @ Ragtoproy ~ Great series of photos! Love the sharpness and clarity.
> 
> Messing with Lightroom yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 OOOuuuuu!!!! Thats sweet! :yes: I love this shot homie!


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 4 2008, 08:13 PM~12062262
> *What lens were you using here?  Is the shallow depth of focus from your settings or post-processing?  Just curious.  Beautiful feeling in this one.  :thumbsup:
> *


Photoshop  I just took a clean shot so I could make different variations of it to see which I liked best. I'll post em all lol :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY




----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 5 2008, 12:18 AM~12066239
> *nice pics kutty
> 
> you said you got the D80 too right? wat kinda lens you use for the pics above?
> *


Thats what I use, the good ol Nikon D80 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> :thumbsup: I'm feeling this one :yes:





> FO SURE TRAVIS!! VERY GOOD COMPOSITION!
> P





> they all look good but i like this one the most MrFishEye.



:cheesy: great shot
[/quote]




> Was this shoot in the 505, Mr. Fisheye?





> @ Sonny P ~ Great shot!
> 
> @ Fisheye aka Travis ~ Great shoot!
> 
> @ Kutty ~ A big fan of your work! Coming to LA with Twotonz?
> 
> @ Big Mike ~ I use Spudz cleaning cloths or a cleaning clothing from an eye doctor.
> 
> @ Ragtoproy ~ Great series of photos! Love the sharpness and clarity.
> 
> Messing with Lightroom yesterday.



THANKS HOMIES....THOSE WERE JUST A FEW....I SHOULD HAVE ALOT MORE REAL SOON... *LOVE THE LASTEST WORK FROM EVERYONE!!!*

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 5 2008, 08:32 AM~12068561
> *Was this shoot in the 505, Mr. Fisheye?
> *


Sure was Volo :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 5 2008, 11:58 AM~12071020
> *Sure was Volo  :biggrin:
> *


Cool... Awesome shoot man!

Was Jae out there with you too!? :cheesy:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 5 2008, 09:04 AM~12069438
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shot man!


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 5 2008, 01:12 PM~12071156
> *Cool... Awesome shoot man!
> 
> Was Jae out there with you too!?  :cheesy:
> *


LOL NA...WOULDA BEEN WICKED THOUGH :biggrin: :biggrin: 

BUT THANKS MAN...I HAD FUN WITH IT..


----------



## mr.fisheye

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo




----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 5 2008, 01:17 PM~12071192
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: I HATE HOW GOOD YOU ARE   :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

This girl was about to pick some oranges... I didn't stop her... :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 5 2008, 12:19 PM~12071215
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: I HATE HOW GOOD YOU ARE      :biggrin:
> *



Nah man... I'm just trying to do my best though! You're creating some tough competition!... (of course it's friendly competition though)!  

Keep up the awesome work Mr. Fisheye!


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 5 2008, 01:19 PM~12071216
> *This girl was about to pick some oranges...  I didn't stop her...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM I WANNA SLAP IT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 5 2008, 01:22 PM~12071251
> *Nah man... I'm just trying to do my best though!  You're creating some tough competition!... (of course it's friendly competition though)!
> 
> Keep up the awesome work Mr. Fisheye!
> *


 NO DOUBT BABY... YOUR KILLIN UM MAN!! IM TRYIN TO KEEP UM WITH YA'LL!!! :biggrin: 

WE HAVE BEEN SOO BUSY (VANDERSLICE CUSTOMS) SINCE VEGAS BRO...I HAVENT HAD TIME TO DO THAT MANY PIX...IT SUCKS!! BUT IN A GOOD WAY  

BUT THE FLIP SIDE TO THAT IS...I WILL HAVE ALOT OF CAR SHOOTS COMING UP!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 5 2008, 12:22 PM~12071254
> *DAM I WANNA SLAP IT!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: Yeah man, I wanted to slap it too... But I figured I'd take a picture so it would last longer. :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 5 2008, 12:25 PM~12071283
> *NO DOUBT BABY... YOUR KILLIN UM MAN!! IM TRYIN TO KEEP UM WITH YA'LL!!! :biggrin:
> 
> WE HAVE BEEN SOO BUSY (VANDERSLICE CUSTOMS) SINCE VEGAS BRO...I HAVENT HAD TIME TO DO THAT MANY PIX...IT SUCKS!! BUT IN A GOOD WAY
> 
> BUT THE FLIP SIDE TO THAT IS...I WILL HAVE ALOT OF CAR SHOOTS COMING UP!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


...can't wait to see those!!!


----------



## mr.fisheye

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *mr.fisheye, Twotonz*

what up twotonz...how are you bro


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 5 2008, 01:27 PM~12071301
> *...can't wait to see those!!!
> *


for sure me too!!

word around the camp fire is...there is a 61raggy fraae off...getting a set up from hollywood customs in chicago soon or as we speak...then its getting shipped out here to the 505 to have rob do his thing!!! 
hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: 

cant wait for that shoot!!!!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 5 2008, 12:33 PM~12071347
> *for sure me too!!
> 
> word around the camp fire is...there is a 61raggy fraae off...getting a set up from hollywood customs in chicago soon or as we speak...then its getting shipped out here to the 505 to have rob do his thing!!!
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> 
> cant wait for that shoot!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Who Productions

Pm if you wanna get a hold of me....


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 5 2008, 03:17 PM~12071192
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 5 2008, 04:17 PM~12071192
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

Amazing light. Classic composition. And you know this.... man. :yes:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 5 2008, 02:22 PM~12071254
> *DAM I WANNA SLAP IT!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Me too :biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 5 2008, 03:19 PM~12071216
> *This girl was about to pick some oranges...  I didn't stop her...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW! again.......


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by El Volo+Nov 5 2008, 12:17 PM~12071192-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dayum, where's this at? looks badass :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.fisheye_@Nov 5 2008, 12:22 PM~12071254
> *DAM I WANNA SLAP IT!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BIGMIKE

i dont know if i posted this one


----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 5 2008, 12:30 PM~12071327
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: mr.fisheye, Twotonz
> 
> what up twotonz...how are you bro
> *


sup Man....cant post sometime when im on here with my phone


----------



## cheloRO75

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 5 2008, 01:16 PM~12071189
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## nobueno

> LOL NA...WOULDA BEEN WICKED THOUGH :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Sonny P

Great pics again as always.

Thanks for all the compliments on that last image I posted, and good guess Volo, it was San francisco. Bounzin, I'm not sure on the name of the area in the city but you're probably right haha. I just popped that image off when we made a quick stop at some houses


----------



## mxcn_roc

Great stuff guys. I wish I was as prolific as some of you. Unfortunately, I only shoot 2 or 3 times a month. :angry: Oh well. 

Hope to see some of you peeps in Upland this weekend. I've been busy trying to line up stuff, so hopefully everything gets finalized nicely and I'm able to capture some cool stuff. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 5 2008, 08:11 PM~12075847
> *Great stuff guys.  I wish I was as prolific as some of you.  Unfortunately, I only shoot 2-3 times a months.  :angry: Oh well.
> 
> Hope to see some of you peeps in Upland this weekend.  I've been busy trying to line up stuff, so hopefully everything gets finalized nicely and I'm able to capture some cool stuff.  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 
Ill be there :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 5 2008, 08:11 PM~12075847
> *Great stuff guys.  I wish I was as prolific as some of you.  Unfortunately, I only shoot 2 or 3 times a month.  :angry: Oh well.
> 
> Hope to see some of you peeps in Upland this weekend.  I've been busy trying to line up stuff, so hopefully everything gets finalized nicely and I'm able to capture some cool stuff.  :thumbsup:
> *


it will be good to meet you and some of the other homies in here....remember 2pm LIL photographers pic infront of my booth


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 5 2008, 10:15 AM~12070052
> *Probably not going to make it this weekend.  I have inventory at work and have to be there on Sunday.... for 2 hours :angry:
> *


ill have you back in time  i promise :angel:


----------



## MikeS

keep them pictures coming!

anyone shot some pictures during the elections? 
ive shot some pictures but im shooting with 2 non-digital camera's due circumstances so i cant show them directly. kinda like it though far more exiting and now i have the chance to get some more technical knowlage.
also working on a project about the american car lifestyle in NL, will show some pictures soon!!


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Nov 6 2008, 09:01 AM~12079283
> * keep them pictures coming!
> 
> anyone shot some pictures during the elections?
> ive shot some pictures but im shooting with 2 non-digital camera's due circumstances so i cant show them directly. kinda like it though far more exiting and now i have the chance to get some more technical knowlage.
> also working on a project about the american car lifestyle in NL, will show some pictures soon!!
> *


I had 2 tickets to go to the obama here in chicago and i was ready to click away .Unfortunately MY $10,000 NIKON EQUIPMENT WAS STOLEN this pass weekend ...got car jacked and my shit was in the car.Good thing is i got a plate number and cpd is investigating....sucks but we ok .....becareful fellas! hope to see some pictures of the elections 


By the way ...Awesome picturea all around .Keep them coming fellas


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 5 2008, 01:17 PM~12071192
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a bad ass photo u r very good at what u do


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 5 2008, 08:11 PM~12075847
> *Great stuff guys.  I wish I was as prolific as some of you.  Unfortunately, I only shoot 2 or 3 times a month.  :angry: Oh well.
> 
> Hope to see some of you peeps in Upland this weekend.  I've been busy trying to line up stuff, so hopefully everything gets finalized nicely and I'm able to capture some cool stuff.  :thumbsup:
> *


Actually, lately, I probably shoot once a month due to my full-time job... so you're way ahead of me partner.  I wish I was doing more shoots.

See you in Upland!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Nov 5 2008, 03:58 PM~12073052
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey what's up man? Haven't seen you post up here in a little while... Cool pics man!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 5 2008, 09:53 PM~12077406
> *it will be good to meet you and some of the other homies in here....remember 2pm LIL photographers pic infront of my booth
> *


X2... 

The 2pm pic is for all photographers who have been posting up in this thread that will be at the Upland show...? Is that correct?


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 5 2008, 02:05 PM~12072083
> *i dont know if i posted this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No, but I likes...


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by SixFourClownin+Nov 5 2008, 12:57 PM~12071527-->
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2008, 01:44 PM~12071900
> *WOW! again.......
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks SixFour!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2008, 01:25 PM~12071730
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> Amazing light.  Classic composition.  And you know this.... man.  :yes:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Howard... Just trying to catch up with you on your skills!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2008, 01:29 PM~12071763
> *Me too  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2008, 01:45 PM~12071906
> *dayum, where's this at? looks badass :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:
> x2  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks BigMike! That's at one of the SoCal dry lake beds... They've shot a ton of movies, car commercials and music videos out there. It's not too far. PM if you're interested in shooting out there... I'll give you driving directions.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BOUNZIN_@Nov 6 2008, 09:42 AM~12079931
> *thats a bad ass photo u r very good at what u do
> *


Thanks Bounzin! I appreciate those good words man... Thank you. 



.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Nov 6 2008, 09:10 AM~12079714
> *I had 2 tickets to go to the obama here in chicago and i was ready to click away .Unfortunately  MY $10,000 NIKON EQUIPMENT WAS STOLEN this pass weekend ...got car jacked and my shit was in the car.Good thing is i got a plate number and cpd is investigating....sucks but we ok .....becareful fellas! hope to see some pictures of the elections
> By the way ...Awesome picturea all around .Keep them coming  fellas
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Oh shit man... that sucks! Glad nobody got hurt though. Damn... I hope they catch the bastards and you get your car and camera equipment returned. :angry:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Nov 6 2008, 06:10 PM~12079714
> *I had 2 tickets to go to the obama here in chicago and i was ready to click away .Unfortunately  MY $10,000 NIKON EQUIPMENT WAS STOLEN this pass weekend ...got car jacked and my shit was in the car.Good thing is i got a plate number and cpd is investigating....sucks but we ok .....becareful fellas! hope to see some pictures of the elections
> By the way ...Awesome picturea all around .Keep them coming  fellas
> *


Man that really sucks!! hope your have things worked out with insurance!


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 6 2008, 12:48 PM~12080987
> *:0  :0  :0 Oh shit man... that sucks!  Glad nobody got hurt though.  Damn... I hope they catch the bastards and you get your car and camera equipment returned.  :angry:
> *


Yeah it could had been worse ,i did get hit on my head and got 4 stiches though that was about it .My friends car was found but everything else is gone including his rims on his 07 maxima.I was upset for couple of days but got over it knowing i still got my life and came home to see my kids (thank god) .Hope they get caught and not just for my stuff because im sure it be gone but just so they wont hurt anyone else next time ......


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Nov 6 2008, 01:18 PM~12081242
> *Man that really sucks!! hope your have things worked out with insurance!
> *


Yeah i got my wife on it ...we have homeowner insurance so ill see what i could get away with cause it happen away from my home and it was on my friends car not mine .....even my fucking macbook was in there :angry: ....hope i get everything back from the insurance.....


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by El Volo+Nov 6 2008, 11:44 AM~12080936-->
> 
> 
> 
> X2...
> 
> The 2pm pic is for all photographers who have been posting up in this thread that will be at the Upland show...?  Is that correct?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by El [email protected] 6 2008, 11:44 AM~12080944
> *No, but I likes...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks
> <!--QuoteBegin-El Volo_@Nov 6 2008, 11:46 AM~12080956
> *Thanks BigMike!  That's at one of the SoCal dry lake beds... They've shot a ton of movies, car commercials and music videos out there.  It's not too far.  PM if you're interested in shooting out there... I'll give you driving directions.   *


cool :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

another one inspired by twotonz :biggrin: (on my lunch break :cheesy


----------



## Rod Stewart




----------



## Freddy78

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 6 2008, 02:15 PM~12081722
> *another one inspired by twotonz :biggrin:  (on my lunch break  :cheesy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like you had a good lunch :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by FreddyBoy78_@Nov 6 2008, 03:19 PM~12082893
> *looks like you had a good lunch :biggrin:
> *


You and your bro going to Upland this Sunday?


----------



## PROVOK

TTT


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 6 2008, 01:15 PM~12081722
> *another one inspired by twotonz :biggrin:  (on my lunch break  :cheesy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that my type of lunch


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Fool what you watchin on the tube! Lol :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Nov 6 2008, 07:14 PM~12083976
> *
> Fool what you watchin on the tube! Lol  :biggrin:
> *


porn


----------



## RAGTOPROY

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PROVOK

:biggrin: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 5 2008, 10:53 PM~12077406
> *it will be good to meet you and some of the other homies in here....remember 2pm LIL photographers pic infront of my booth
> *


AM I INVITED? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 6 2008, 05:58 PM~12084433
> *AM I INVITED? :0  :biggrin:
> *


you coming down too...hell yeah homie


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 6 2008, 07:47 PM~12084986
> *you coming down too...hell yeah homie
> *


IM GONNA TRY MIGHT GO PICK UP A CAR OUT THERE SO WE WILL SEE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY+Nov 6 2008, 09:14 PM~12083976-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fool what you watchin on the tube! Lol  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2008, 09:25 PM~12084065
> *porn
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 6 2008, 09:58 PM~12084433
> *AM I INVITED? :0  :biggrin:
> *


   :scrutinize: 

LOL... just playing man. BUT that's what I thought it was when I first read it.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 6 2008, 05:04 PM~12083896
> *TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Two in the pink, one in the stink...?

 :dunno: 

:biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 6 2008, 07:15 PM~12085242
> *    :scrutinize:
> 
> LOL... just playing man.  BUT that's what I thought it was when I first read it.
> *


x2...

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 6 2008, 08:30 PM~12085997
> *Two in the pink, one in the stink...?
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGMIKE

just another random nite time photo, i didnt have my tripod with me tho


----------



## Mr. lowkey

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 7 2008, 12:03 AM~12086900
> *just another random nite time photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn man thats a sweet shot :thumbsup:


----------



## Freddy78

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 6 2008, 04:40 PM~12083131
> *You and your bro going to Upland this Sunday?
> *


he works this sunday..but when he gets off we'll shoot out there..we'll see you out there


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Mr. lowkey+Nov 6 2008, 10:06 PM~12086923-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn man thats a sweet shot :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FreddyBoy78_@Nov 6 2008, 10:10 PM~12086971
> *he works this sunday..but when he gets off we'll shoot out there..we'll see you out there
> *


hit me up when you guys get there


----------



## Freddy78

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 6 2008, 11:12 PM~12086990
> *hit me up when you guys get there
> *


yea, we'll hit you up


----------



## Sonny P

Good pics man.. but damn, all those food and corona pics are making me hungry! i'm a fan of night shots too. Where's everyone meeting?


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Nov 6 2008, 10:19 PM~12087069
> *Good pics man.. but damn, all those food and corona pics are making me hungry! i'm a fan of night shots too.  Where's everyone meeting?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
at Twotonz booth at 2pm this sunday


----------



## Sonny P

his booth? What show? Where?


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Nov 6 2008, 10:31 PM~12087193
> *his booth? What show? Where?
> *


Traffic CC show this sunday in Upland


----------



## BIGMIKE

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: BIGMIKE, *O*C 68*, Sonny P


wat up junior!


----------



## O*C 68

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 6 2008, 10:33 PM~12087213
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: BIGMIKE, O*C 68, Sonny P
> wat up junior!
> *


haha!!!!what up mike


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 7 2008, 12:33 AM~12087206
> *Traffic CC show this sunday in Upland
> *


hmm.. well it would be great to meet all of you but that's a journey for me, i'm about an hour north of sac. maybe if someone else from up here is going i could split gas or something but not on my own haha.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Nov 6 2008, 10:35 PM~12087227
> *haha!!!!what up mike
> *


aqui no mas, just got home...i might stop by your pad tomorrow homie, hook you up with that CD


----------



## O*C 68

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 6 2008, 10:42 PM~12087316
> *aqui no mas, just got home...i might stop by your pad tomorrow homie, hook you up with that CD
> *


coo let me no cuz i dont stay @ the same pad doggy  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Nov 6 2008, 10:46 PM~12087363
> *coo let me no cuz i dont stay @ the same pad doggy    :cheesy: :biggrin:
> *


oh thats right :0 i'll hit you up then


----------



## O*C 68

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 6 2008, 10:47 PM~12087374
> *oh thats right  :0  i'll hit you up then
> *


coo get @ me


----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## Knightstalker

:biggrin:


----------



## langeberg

View from out our motelroom.


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 7 2008, 02:33 AM~12087927
> *View from out our motelroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awesome shots keep up the good work


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 6 2008, 01:38 PM~12080884
> *Hey what's up man?  Haven't seen you post up here in a little while... Cool pics man!
> *



Been on the arts & music forum lately keep in touch


----------



## Howard

Mr. Lowkey, sir, I MUST thank you for the crash course in Lowkey Retouching Tips 101. You have saved me quite a bit of time! I'll have to show you some of what I've been applying it to. 

I'll probably talk to you later on. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. lowkey

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 7 2008, 09:25 AM~12088856
> *Mr. Lowkey, sir, I MUST thank you for the crash course in Lowkey Retouching Tips 101.  You have saved me quite a bit of time!  I'll have to show you some of what I've been applying it to.
> 
> I'll probably talk to you later on.  :thumbsup:
> *


That's great!!.....I can't wait to see what you worked once you got home, I know whatever it is it's tight :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Mr. lowkey_@Nov 7 2008, 09:11 AM~12089236
> *That's great!!.....I can't wait to see what you worked once you got home, I know whatever it is it's tight :thumbsup:
> *


I want some tips! :biggrin: I'm just getting into using Photoshop & Lightroom. Never used them until recently.


----------



## Twotonz

See everybody on Sunday....and remember 2pm infront of my booth


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 6 2008, 10:03 PM~12086900
> *just another random nite time photo, i didnt have my tripod with me tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, where did you take this from? Top of a building? A parking structure? Looks like CSF. 

Awesome shot!



-V-


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by FreddyBoy78_@Nov 6 2008, 10:10 PM~12086971
> *he works this sunday..but when he gets off we'll shoot out there..we'll see you out there
> *


Cool... see you guys there. I didn't see you guys after the Super Show.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Nov 6 2008, 11:22 PM~12087670
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  That shot is gangsta


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 7 2008, 12:33 AM~12087927
> *View from out our motelroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Nov 7 2008, 08:13 AM~12089262-->
> 
> 
> 
> I want some tips!  :biggrin: I'm just getting into using Photoshop & Lightroom. Never used them until recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice pic. is that a helmet on the seat we are looking at?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by El [email protected] 7 2008, 12:01 PM~12091259
> *Damn, where did you take this from?  Top of a building?  A parking structure?  Looks like CSF.
> 
> Awesome shot!
> -V-
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks. top of a parking structure here in Santa Ana. looking towards civic center
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-El Volo_@Nov 7 2008, 12:04 PM~12091289
> * That shot is gangsta
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno

> nice pic. is that a helmet on the seat we are looking at?
> 
> :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## mr.fisheye

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

Took a ride & found these ... See what yinz think!




























I touched these up a ton - you can't imagine how bad of a day it was ...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

WHAT U THINK ABOUT THIS FELLAS :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 8 2008, 10:16 AM~12098462
> *WHAT U THINK ABOUT THIS FELLAS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yeah, lovin the reflection...very creative homie...i try those shots all the time...some look good some dont...what i like about this is the car in the background... makes the picture sick...nice work homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin

still learning


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Nov 8 2008, 02:29 PM~12099808
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still learning
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Nov 9 2008, 01:39 AM~12103337
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gangsta


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. lowkey

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Nov 9 2008, 01:39 AM~12103337
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tight shot homie :thumbsup: I wanna see the one after the trigger pull :biggrin: ouch!


----------



## Mr. lowkey




----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Mr. lowkey_@Nov 9 2008, 09:51 PM~12109447
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work!


----------



## PROVOK




----------



## Twotonz

nice pics everybody....and good meeting you Carlos, Jae and Average Size Mike. Ill post up the LIL Photographer Pic later on


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 10 2008, 01:47 PM~12114035
> *nice pics everybody....and good meeting you Jae and Average Size Mike.  Ill post up the LIL Photographer Pic later on
> *



:0


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Nov 10 2008, 12:47 PM~12114035-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice pics everybody....and good meeting you Carlos, Jae and Average Size Mike.  Ill post up the LIL Photographer Pic later on
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: cool meetin you too homie. thanks for the brewskis :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Knightstalker_@Nov 10 2008, 12:52 PM~12114088
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 10 2008, 12:52 PM~12114088
> *:0
> *


i was expecting him to be a lil taller or a lil wider  cool dude got to walk around for alil bit with me and hungout at the booth


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 10 2008, 12:55 PM~12114112
> *:thumbsup: cool meetin you too homie. thanks for the brewskis  :biggrin:
> :0  :0  :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


no problem....I ended up meeting with Jesse and some of the other Goodtimes homies after the show and finished up the brews i had left over from the show


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 10 2008, 12:56 PM~12114129
> *no problem....I ended up meeting with Jesse and some of the other Goodtimes homies after the show and finished up the brews i had left over from the show
> *


cool i gave him a call but he said he had put away the rides already and they were just chillin. i was burnt out so i went home.


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 10 2008, 02:55 PM~12114113
> *i was expecting him to be a lil taller or a lil wider   cool dude got to walk around for alil bit with me and hungout at the booth
> *


man...I'm glad I was next to Jae in the pic....does standing next to him make me look skinnier?? ?heheheheheh.....I had a great time with everyone out there sunday..... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 10 2008, 01:26 PM~12114411
> *man...I'm glad I was next to Jae in the pic....does standing next to him make me look skinnier?? ?heheheheheh.....I had a great time with everyone out there sunday..... :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Mr. lowkey_@Nov 9 2008, 08:08 PM~12108945
> *tight shot homie :thumbsup: I wanna see the one after the trigger pull :biggrin: ouch!
> *


x2! Big ass Desert Eagle...


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Nov 7 2008, 07:31 PM~12095084
> *Took a ride & found these ... See what yinz think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I touched these up a ton - you can't imagine how bad of a day it was ...
> *


Damn, reminds me of something from that old arcade game Spy Hunter! :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Mr. lowkey_@Nov 9 2008, 08:51 PM~12109447
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These are bad-ass, man...


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 8 2008, 10:40 AM~12098902
> *hell yeah, lovin the reflection...very creative homie...i try those shots all the time...some look good some dont...what i like about this is the car in the background... makes the picture sick...nice work homie!! :biggrin:
> *



x2!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 10 2008, 08:53 AM~12112060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## El Volo

Here's a shot from over the weekend... Egyptian girl with booty! :cheesy:


----------



## t_durden




----------



## MALIBUZLAC

*Heres my contribution. You guys put in some serious work with them cameras. Keep inspiring the rest of us. :thumbsup: *


----------



## Mr. lowkey

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty+Nov 10 2008, 12:32 AM~12110170-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-El Volo_@Nov 10 2008, 06:21 PM~12116172
> *These are bad-ass, man...
> *


Thanks homies! something about photographing guns they just add a grimey ass feel to the photo no matter what kind of gun it is.


----------



## Mr. lowkey

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 10 2008, 10:53 AM~12112060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These look bad ass man...that's the first cell phone pic I've seen that looked creative :thumbsup:


----------



## richie562

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 10 2008, 04:25 PM~12116218
> *Here's a shot from over the weekend... Egyptian girl with booty!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 10 2008, 08:19 PM~12116154
> *Damn, reminds me of something from that old arcade game Spy Hunter!  :biggrin:
> *


Am I showing my age if I say I remember that game! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 10 2008, 08:25 PM~12116218
> *Here's a shot from over the weekend... Egyptian girl with booty!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Bootiful, I mean Beautiful!!!

Great Work D; as always ....


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Mr. lowkey+Nov 9 2008, 08:51 PM~12109447-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats bad, the black and white fits these images so perfectly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2008, 08:53 AM~12112060
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats a tight pic :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by El [email protected] 10 2008, 04:25 PM~12116218
> *Here's a shot from over the weekend... Egyptian girl with booty!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> daayum...was that in Upland? didnt see many models running around  you musta had em all over there with you lol..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MALIBUZLAC_@Nov 10 2008, 04:53 PM~12116509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my contribution.  You guys put in some serious work with them cameras. Keep inspiring the rest of us. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks for sharing man, thats a sick shot


----------



## BIGMIKE

from Traffic CC show this Sunday.


----------



## Mr. lowkey

Whats up BIGMIKE? Thanks man uffin:


----------



## Mr. lowkey

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 10 2008, 06:25 PM~12116218
> *Here's a shot from over the weekend... Egyptian girl with booty!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats good VOLO? Man you got to be the King of the booty shot. :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## Mr. lowkey

> _Originally posted by MALIBUZLAC_@Nov 10 2008, 06:53 PM~12116509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my contribution.  You guys put in some serious work with them cameras. Keep inspiring the rest of us. :thumbsup:
> *


lookin good Malibu! keep em coming :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. lowkey

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 10 2008, 07:49 PM~12117152
> *from Traffic CC show this Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is one clear ass shot :0


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Mr. lowkey_@Nov 10 2008, 05:58 PM~12117238
> *That is one clear ass shot :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks Mr. Lowkey


----------



## BigMandoAZ

WASSUP GENTE!!!! Damn I havent cruised through in a few. Alot of good pics up!! I need to catch up!

Let me know what you guys think about this one!!


----------



## VGP

Some more bad ass pics homie! Been a while since i visted these topics, so there is a lot of pictures to go through :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

another one


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 10 2008, 06:49 PM~12117152
> *from Traffic CC show this Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn! Always looking good Big Mike!


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Nov 10 2008, 07:03 PM~12118139
> *Damn! Always looking good Big Mike!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks Mando!


----------



## Mr. lowkey




----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 10 2008, 06:49 PM~12117152
> *from Traffic CC show this Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean ass pic.


----------



## nobueno

From yesterday's Traffic show in Upland.










Great postings everyone!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 10 2008, 08:25 PM~12118569
> *From yesterday's Traffic show in Upland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great postings everyone!
> *


NOW THAT'S GANGSTA JAE!!
Should have asked him to put on a supreme shirt.lol
P :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by MALIBUZLAC_@Nov 10 2008, 07:15 PM~12118379
> *clean ass pic.
> *


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

I named it "Mi Mujer". This thread is full of valuble info. Going through all of your post is very motivating. I m going to step my game up and get a nice camera.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Nov 10 2008, 08:30 PM~12118676
> *NOW THAT'S GANGSTA JAE!!
> Should have asked him to put on a supreme shirt.lol
> P :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Stay tuned!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK




----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Mr. lowkey+Nov 10 2008, 07:14 PM~12118360-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2008, 07:25 PM~12118569
> *From yesterday's Traffic show in Upland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great postings everyone!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MALIBUZLAC_@Nov 10 2008, 07:32 PM~12118713
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I named it "Mi Mujer".  This thread is full of valuble info. Going through all of your post is very motivating.  I m going to step my game up and get a nice camera.
> *





> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 10 2008, 07:39 PM~12118823
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pics everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

*HERES A PICTURE OF MY POPS I TOOK AT MY NIECES WEDDING... NOW THATS GANGSTA  
*


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 10 2008, 08:39 PM~12118823
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS GIRL IS TROUBLE!


----------



## BIGMIKE

where the pics at twotonz?? can you share any?


----------



## BIGMIKE

no crazy angles here, just a badass ride in my opinion


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 10 2008, 09:54 PM~12120055
> *no crazy angles here, just a badass ride in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

here is the LIL photographer picture








Me, BigMike, JaeBueno, Toro and Carlos


----------



## Knightstalker

Damn... badass pics everyone.. keep them coming! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 10 2008, 11:43 PM~12121791
> *here is the LIL photographer picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, BigMike, JaeBueno, Toro and Carlos
> *


:thumbsup: fuckin toro was makin me crack up with those "visuals" :roflmao:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 10 2008, 11:46 PM~12121806
> *:thumbsup: fuckin toro was makin me crack up with those "visuals" :roflmao:
> *


are you still having them :0 :biggrin: lol


----------



## Twotonz

BigMike


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 10 2008, 09:54 PM~12120055
> *no crazy angles here, just a badass ride in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REALLY NICE BIGMIKE!
PURO


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 11 2008, 12:43 AM~12121791
> *here is the LIL photographer picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, BigMike, JaeBueno, Toro and Carlos
> *


JAE BUENO REPRESENTANDO LOWRIDER SUPREME!!!!
ATTA BOY JAE!
GOOD TO SEE ALL THE LIL PHOTOGRAPHERS!
PURO


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 10 2008, 10:54 PM~12120055
> *no crazy angles here, just a badass ride in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn......


----------



## Ecalderon

Great pictures fellas ...ill bet you all had a blast .


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 11 2008, 12:43 AM~12121791
> *here is the LIL photographer picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, BigMike, JaeBueno, Toro and Carlos
> *



sweet!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 11 2008, 05:54 AM~12120055
> *no crazy angles here, just a badass ride in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 10 2008, 08:54 PM~12120055
> *no crazy angles here, just a badass ride in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


...badass is right.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by MALIBUZLAC_@Nov 10 2008, 07:32 PM~12118713
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I named it "Mi Mujer".  This thread is full of valuble info. Going through all of your post is very motivating.  I m going to step my game up and get a nice camera.
> *



Nice detail shot man... that's sexy! :cheesy:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Nov 10 2008, 06:59 PM~12118061
> *another one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Big Mando!!! Man, you've been missing in action for a while! Where ya been hiding at man? Nice shots amigo


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Nov 10 2008, 05:30 PM~12116942
> *Am I showing my age if I say I remember that game!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: That makes two of us... :uh:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by El Volo+Nov 10 2008, 04:25 PM~12116218-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2008, 05:26 PM~12116909
> *:0  :biggrin: :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Steel City [email protected] 10 2008, 05:36 PM~12117005
> *Bootiful, I mean Beautiful!!!
> 
> Great Work D; as always ....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Steel and Richie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr. [email protected] 10 2008, 05:55 PM~12117207
> *Whats good VOLO? Man you got to be the King of the booty shot. :biggrin:  :yes:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol... Well, sometimes it just happens to be the booty... sometimes it's the boobies... Either one is fine by me... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIGMIKE_@Nov 10 2008, 05:42 PM~12117069
> *daayum...was that in Upland? didnt see many models running around    you musta had em all over there with you lol..
> *


Yeah man, that was at the Traffic CC show last Sunday in Upland...


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 11 2008, 12:43 AM~12121791
> *here is the LIL photographer picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, BigMike, JaeBueno, Toro and Carlos
> *


Man, I'm glad I stood on the curb, I am the shortest of the group!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 10 2008, 09:54 PM~12120055
> *no crazy angles here, just a badass ride in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Woah! Very nice! :worship: :worship:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 11 2008, 11:27 AM~12124416
> *Big Mando!!! Man, you've been missing in action for a while!  Where ya been hiding at man?  Nice shots amigo
> *


I moved to a new city, and was waiting for the cabel guy to hook up my internet! Had to move to where the action is at! lol Whats new with you homie?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 11 2008, 11:30 AM~12124449
> *:biggrin:
> Yeah man, that was at the Traffic CC show last Sunday in Upland...  Here's me contemplating my next shot with the model...  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like you were trying to get a number before her man came back! LOL


----------



## mxcn_roc

It was cool finally meeting Twotonz and BigMike(AvgMike). :thumbsup: 

Hopefully, I'll post up some of the results from this past weekend soon, but here's a little tease of what I ended doing after the Upland show:

:0


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+Nov 11 2008, 02:09 PM~12127043-->
> 
> 
> 
> I moved to a new city, and was waiting for the cabel guy to hook up my internet! Had to move to where the action is at! lol Whats new with you homie?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whuuuuut? Where did you move to? You're no longer in Yuma?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big Mando 88_@Nov 11 2008, 02:10 PM~12127053
> *Looks like you were trying to get a number before her man came back! LOL
> *


 :roflmao: Yeah, I guess it does look like that... But NO.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 11 2008, 03:27 PM~12127204
> *Whuuuuut?  Where did you move to?  You're no longer in Yuma?
> :roflmao:  Yeah, I guess it does look like that... But NO.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

Ah, the good ol' 602... Cool, man. How do you like it out there? Better? I've been out that way many times. :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 11 2008, 03:41 PM~12127349
> *Ah, the good ol' 602... Cool, man.  How do you like it out there?  Better?  I've been out that way many times.  :biggrin:
> *


Ive always liked it out there! Many trips for me too. Alot of fun, and good gente out there!!!! Always something going down!


----------



## Sonny P

Nice work guys! Hope to see some of you in Antioch this weekend.


----------



## drasticbean

*ONE OF THE BEST TOPICS ON LAY IT LOW...

NEVER ANY BULLSHIT...*


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 11 2008, 02:43 AM~12121791
> *here is the LIL photographer picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, BigMike, JaeBueno, Toro and Carlos
> *


*VERY NICE PICS..
you should had everyone hold their camera up or pointing at this camera....lol*


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 11 2008, 09:05 PM~12128613
> *ONE OF THE BEST TOPICS ON LAY IT LOW...
> 
> NEVER ANY BULLSHIT...
> *


:wave: What's happening sir? How are things in your neck of the borough? :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 11 2008, 08:07 PM~12128657
> *:wave:  What's happening sir?  How are things in your neck of the borough?  :biggrin:
> *


What's up bro. I'm good. I'm just chilling in the operating room right now on my phone on the web. Can't get enough of LAY IT LOW. HAHAHAHAH


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Nov 11 2008, 11:27 AM~12124410
> *Nice detail shot man... that's sexy!  :cheesy:
> *


Thanks homie.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Nov 11 2008, 05:32 PM~12128293
> *Nice work guys! Hope to see some of you in Antioch this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 11 2008, 06:07 PM~12128657
> *:wave:  What's happening sir?  How are things in your neck of the borough?  :biggrin:
> *


Howard, were you able to shoot any local rides when you were here?


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES+Nov 11 2008, 04:47 AM~12122176-->
> 
> 
> 
> REALLY NICE BIGMIKE!
> PURO
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 1 LO [email protected] 11 2008, 05:14 AM~12122227
> *Damn......
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2008, 09:41 AM~12123924
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by El [email protected] 11 2008, 10:26 AM~12124402
> *...badass is right.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Nov 11 2008, 11:42 AM~12125293
> *Woah! Very nice!  :worship:  :worship:
> *


thanks homies :biggrin:


----------



## BigPete

i dont got a good camera but i made an 8 by 10 of this cuz i liked the way it came out what do you guys think


----------



## BigPete

i dont got a good camera but i made an 8 by 10 of this cuz i liked the way it came out what do you guys think


----------



## Mr. lowkey

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 10 2008, 10:54 PM~12120055
> *no crazy angles here, just a badass ride in my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that paint looks flawless...killer pic too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

I like it :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. lowkey

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 11 2008, 04:24 PM~12127180
> *It was cool finally meeting Twotonz and BigMike(AvgMike).  :thumbsup:
> 
> Hopefully, I'll post up some of the results from this past weekend soon, but here's a little tease of what I ended doing after the Upland show:
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love behind the scenes shots......It shows people that it takes alot of work to achieve some photos. anymore? :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Nov 11 2008, 05:28 PM~12128862
> *i dont got a good camera but i made an 8 by 10 of this cuz i liked the way it came out what do you guys think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if its for you and you like it then its all good :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Nov 11 2008, 06:28 PM~12128862
> *i dont got a good camera but i made an 8 by 10 of this cuz i liked the way it came out what do you guys think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gotta start some where! :biggrin: looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. lowkey

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Nov 11 2008, 06:32 PM~12128293
> *Nice work guys! Hope to see some of you in Antioch this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass pic! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 11 2008, 05:05 PM~12128613
> *ONE OF THE BEST TOPICS ON LAY IT LOW...
> 
> NEVER ANY BULLSHIT...
> *


x2


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 11 2008, 07:10 PM~12129332
> *x2
> *



x3 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Nov 6 2008, 08:14 PM~12083976
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fool what you watchin on the tube! Lol  :biggrin:
> *


hey how do you create that effect where every thing in the background is blured?


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Nov 11 2008, 08:13 PM~12129364
> *hey how do you create that effect where every thing in the background is blured?
> *


i had my aperture open all the way @ 1.8


----------



## texas outlaw

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Nov 11 2008, 07:28 PM~12128862
> *i dont got a good camera but i made an 8 by 10 of this cuz i liked the way it came out what do you guys think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



kinda has a old timer feel to it...good job


----------



## nobueno

TwoTonz!


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 11 2008, 08:20 PM~12130718
> *TwoTonz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:

hey Jae, i just left a comment on one of your pics from flickr.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 11 2008, 08:20 PM~12130718
> *TwoTonz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: those dayum Apple Gatorades had me a lil twisted :biggrin: 

thanks for the pictures Jae and good meeting you, Mike and Carlos


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc+Nov 11 2008, 02:24 PM~12127180-->
> 
> 
> 
> It was cool finally meeting Twotonz and BigMike(AvgMike).  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> avg mike lol :roflmao: half a ton :biggrin: cool meeting you homie :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Nov 11 2008, 08:23 PM~12130772
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: those dayum Apple Gatorades had me a lil twisted  :biggrin:
> 
> thanks for the pictures Jae and good meeting you, Mike and Carlos
> *


it was cool walkin around and taking some flicks with you twotonz and hopefully we can do that again and drink some apple gatorades too :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 11 2008, 08:31 PM~12130886
> *avg mike lol :roflmao: half a ton  :biggrin: cool meeting you homie :thumbsup:
> it was cool walkin around and taking some flicks with you twotonz and hopefully we can do that again and drink some apple gatorades too  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


definetly AvgSizeMike aka Half Ton :biggrin: next time im down their ill give you a call....and if anybody comes up here for a show let me know we will do it up here


----------



## Twotonz

from Saturdays shoot


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 11 2008, 07:05 PM~12128613
> *ONE OF THE BEST TOPICS ON LAY IT LOW...
> 
> NEVER ANY BULLSHIT...
> *


x1,000

Cool shot Pete, I like the angle  

Clever shot Twotonz, the model matching the art, and still well composed at the same time. Lookin good :thumbsup: 

Another one from last weekend:


----------



## Twotonz

wow...great shot Sonny


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by MALIBUZLAC_@Nov 11 2008, 09:23 PM~12128801
> *Howard, were you able to shoot any local rides when you were here?
> *


:yes: :yes:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 11 2008, 11:48 PM~12132556
> *from Saturdays shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Woah! Why wasn't she at the show with you! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 11 2008, 09:23 PM~12130772
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: those dayum Apple Gatorades had me a lil twisted  :biggrin:
> 
> thanks for the pictures Jae and good meeting you, Mike and Carlos
> *


Likewise! We'll have to hang out again soon! 

Great shot Sonny!


----------



## BOUNZIN

can't wait to get my new d90 cam instead of this crappy sony as seen in pic :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN




----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 11 2008, 08:05 PM~12128613
> *ONE OF THE BEST TOPICS ON LAY IT LOW...
> 
> NEVER ANY BULLSHIT...
> *


I hear that.


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 11 2008, 05:05 PM~12128613
> *ONE OF THE BEST TOPICS ON LAY IT LOW...
> 
> NEVER ANY BULLSHIT...
> *


by far.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 11 2008, 11:48 PM~12132556
> *from Saturdays shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK SHOT :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 12 2008, 02:41 PM~12135457
> *SICK SHOT  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Nov 11 2008, 05:55 PM~12129169
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx for the feedback guys i will post more later


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Nov 12 2008, 12:05 AM~12132674
> *x1,000
> 
> Cool shot Pete, I like the angle
> 
> Clever shot Twotonz, the model matching the art, and still well composed at the same time. Lookin good :thumbsup:
> 
> Another one from last weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a bad as shot sonny...

Twotonz: i agree with the rest ...sick as shot !

Ragtop ted: Nice angle ..it does have a old time feel to it 

bounzin:like that emblem picture

I must agree that this is one of the best topics on lil

All you are great and have came accross with some amazing captures and respect .A drink to all you around the world !!


----------



## Knightstalker

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## MikeS

random photography























































:roflmao: laughed so hard on this one, my homie knockin on the window while we were cruising.


















a couple of my amsterdam photographs


















The sign stands in public park in Amsterdam the "Vondelpark" sign says,
Lost&found fence, find your stuff back, and place found items.










Feedback is apreciated


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Nov 12 2008, 02:37 PM~12137092
> *random photography
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  laughed so hard on this one, my homie knockin on the window while we were cruising.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a couple of my amsterdam photographs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sign stands in public park in Amsterdam the "Vondelpark" sign says,
> Lost&found fence, find your stuff back, and place found items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feedback is apreciated
> *


 Great shots bro ...keep them coming


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Nov 12 2008, 03:37 PM~12137092
> *random photography
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  laughed so hard on this one, my homie knockin on the window while we were cruising.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a couple of my amsterdam photographs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sign stands in public park in Amsterdam the "Vondelpark" sign says,
> Lost&found fence, find your stuff back, and place found items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feedback is apreciated
> *


Cool shots Mike! How did that guy knock on the window while you cruise? skateboard?


----------



## Sonny P




----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Nov 12 2008, 02:37 PM~12137092
> *random photography
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  laughed so hard on this one, my homie knockin on the window while we were cruising.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a couple of my amsterdam photographs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sign stands in public park in Amsterdam the "Vondelpark" sign says,
> Lost&found fence, find your stuff back, and place found items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feedback is apreciated
> *


CLEAN SHOTS HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 11 2008, 12:43 AM~12121791
> *here is the LIL photographer picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, BigMike, JaeBueno, Toro and Carlos
> *


bigmike aint big at all!!!!

lies lies lies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Nov 12 2008, 04:02 PM~12137767
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very clean


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 12 2008, 03:53 PM~12138144
> *bigmike aint big at all!!!!
> 
> lies lies lies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


That's not what she said :cheesy:












:|


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 12 2008, 06:36 PM~12139191
> *That's not what she said :cheesy:
> :|
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 12 2008, 04:53 PM~12138144
> *bigmike aint big at all!!!!
> 
> lies lies lies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Toro

here's a pic from the Upland show...I like the way it came out....of course cuz Cherry 64 is there but the girl...damn....she was fine..hehehe...


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Nov 12 2008, 07:01 AM~12133839-->
> 
> 
> 
> Woah! Why wasn't she at the show with you!  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> she was supposed to be...but was sick the day of the shoot and ended up getting worse on Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2008, 08:27 AM~12134332
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice shot bounzin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2008, 10:41 AM~12135457
> *SICK SHOT  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Steel City [email protected] 12 2008, 10:43 AM~12135487
> *x2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2008, 11:37 AM~12136064
> *Twotonz: i agree with the rest ...sick as shot !
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks guys
> <!--QuoteBegin-MikeS_@Nov 12 2008, 01:37 PM~12137092
> *random photography
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  laughed so hard on this one, my homie knockin on the window while we were cruising.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feedback is apreciated
> *


nice shots Mike


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 12 2008, 05:53 PM~12138144
> *bigmike aint big at all!!!!
> 
> lies lies lies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


damn it WAS Big Mike...I guess I saw double the last time I met him cuz I was buzzed hehehehehehehehe


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 12 2008, 06:19 PM~12139677
> *damn it WAS Big Mike...I guess I saw double the last time I met him cuz I was buzzed hehehehehehehehe
> *


:roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 12 2008, 08:32 PM~12139810
> *:roflmao: :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 12 2008, 12:27 PM~12134332
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: Love it ...


Took me a little to find mine, but had one kinda like yours ....


----------



## Mr. 412

Also got this one I was pretty happy with.


----------



## PROVOK




----------



## PROVOK

homeless lady i gave money to


----------



## PROVOK

i told her she hit the jack pot


----------



## Mr. 412

I found some others ... 

Light pole at the mall ...



























Here's one for the Behind the Scene's


----------



## PROVOK

another photo from today


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

I REALLY DIGG YO STYLE PROVOK!
P


----------



## mxcn_roc

Impressive new photos everyone. Keep up the great work. You peeps are inspirational. :thumbsup:


----------



## truucha

*HERE ARE SOME PICTURES OF MY BROTHER'S FUNERAL*





































*MY BROTHER'S DAUGHTER SAYING GOOD BYE TO HER DAD*


----------



## truucha

*MY WIFE LOOKING AT HER BABY FOR THE FIRST TIME*










*MY DAUGHTER LOOKING AT HER BABY BROTHER FOR THE FIRST TIME*










*DOESN'T UNDERSTAND WHO THIS BABY IS, JUST YET*


----------



## truucha

*HAVING FUN WITH PARIS HILTON*


----------



## truucha

*FILMING A PAINTBALL GAME*


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN+Nov 12 2008, 11:27 AM~12134332-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Steel City Fam_@Nov 12 2008, 10:00 PM~12140103
> *:thumbsup: Love it ...
> Took me a little to find mine, but had one kinda like yours ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I got one like that too! Small world we live in...


----------



## Eazy

*Whaz up everybody. Man it's been a long time since I've been in here. Well, heres some new shots of mine, nothing special  *


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy

*My homie Ragtoproy, he posts in here from time to time..*


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 12 2008, 11:22 PM~12141784
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool shots Eazy! This one's My fav right here


----------



## Sonny P




----------



## NIMSTER64

love everyones point of veiw. my wife and I are geting into it. more my wife cus she has all the gear so she don't let me play with it LOL. but I will post a couple pics and hope you guys like them if not then help us make them better.thank you  P.S. Howard has been there for my wife 100% Thanks bro.I Know she don't ask much but she apreciates all your help bro.


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Sonny P+Nov 13 2008, 01:11 AM~12142310-->
> 
> 
> 
> Cool shots Eazy! This one's My fav right here
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sonny P_@Nov 13 2008, 01:25 AM~12142468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Nice Shot!*
Thanks Sonny P! I broke my camera that day so I guess that means it's my time to step it up to a better camera! I've been talking about it for a while. I was using this lil' 200 dolllar *Kodak Easy Share *camera (only 8.1MP) but it was doing the job I guess. When I do get another camera I need to get a program of some sort like all you guys use to edit and do borders and all because I've just been using Photobuckets editig system(shhhhh! don't tell nobody  .


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 12 2008, 10:56 PM~12141458
> *HERE ARE SOME PICTURES OF MY BROTHER'S FUNERAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY BROTHER'S DAUGHTER SAYING GOOD BYE TO HER DAD
> *


----------



## josie_p

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 12 2008, 11:04 PM~12141556
> *HAVING FUN WITH PARIS HILTON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L::

SOME LITTLE STUFF































































:dunno:


----------



## NIMSTER64

LET ME KNOW WHAT WE COULD DO TO MAKE THESE LOOK BETTER.THANKS AGAIN FOR THE HONESTY


----------



## NIMSTER64

HERE ARE SOME SILLY ONES THIS IS A CLOWN NOSE LOL


----------



## NIMSTER64

HOWS THIS ONE?











ANOTHER ONE SORRY FOR THE CAPS BUT MY KIDS SPILLED SOMETHING STICKEY ON IT LOL SORRY


----------



## NIMSTER64

let me know what we need to do better.thanks


----------



## NIMSTER64

THE NOSE LOL


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 12 2008, 10:22 PM~12141784
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 12 2008, 09:56 PM~12141458
> *HERE ARE SOME PICTURES OF MY BROTHER'S FUNERAL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY BROTHER'S DAUGHTER SAYING GOOD BYE TO HER DAD
> *


My condolences to your fam ....so sad to see hie daughter drop that rose .On another note ,love the baby pictures bro ...congrats


----------



## nobueno

For BigMike


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 13 2008, 07:12 AM~12144058
> *For BigMike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks again Jae. That's a bad ass pic :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

sup jae?
p


----------



## MikeS

Thanks for the compliments!



> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Nov 13 2008, 12:01 AM~12137757
> *Cool shots Mike!  How did that guy knock on the window while you cruise? skateboard?
> *


His sat in the back, four door station wagon.


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 13 2008, 04:16 AM~12140246
> *i told her she hit the jack pot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


like your photography PROVOK


----------



## SixFourClownin

Man, I should really get my camera back out.


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 13 2008, 08:30 AM~12142954
> *LET ME KNOW WHAT WE COULD DO TO MAKE THESE LOOK BETTER.THANKS AGAIN FOR THE HONESTY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like this shot man, great job.
As for a comment on your how you could improve this image i hope i can help you out.

Like the image alot but its a little grey for me, missing some white. 
What i would do is just ad a little touch with photoshop, the levels tool. ctrl L
Levels show the dark mid and high tones in your picture and as seen in the histogram the picture "misses" highlights/white.









So with a adjustment of the highlights you 'll get this: 
(added also some contrast in, far left, and added white/highlightes, far right)

























This is just a suggestion, hope its helps.


----------



## Sonny P

Great shot as always Jae! Nice angle on that car!

Nimster, since you asked for advice. The whole clown nose thing comes out pretty funny, real creative. I'd suggest on the black and white one that you be more careful about your edges and background blur. I saw edges around their heads that were still sharp, which to be honest makes the pic look like it was a little rushed and makes the blur look too un-natural. That ring pic is cool too, maybe a light on it to bring out the shine and make the rings really "pop". No, I don't mean expensive studio lighting, haha. Flashlights can be very useful for small objects, for example my first black and white photograph from a long time ago, taken while holding a flashlight in my other hand:










Not the cleaned up version, the original was the only copy of it left on the computer haha, but you get the idea. Also, I just saw the other reply from Mike, that's a great idea too, always check the levels.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Nov 13 2008, 03:30 AM~12142954-->
> 
> 
> 
> LET ME KNOW WHAT WE COULD DO TO MAKE THESE LOOK BETTER.THANKS AGAIN FOR THE HONESTY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ALRIGHT!! You guys are really using that camera huh? I didn't see it was you posting until I saw the soccer shot and thought, I know that head. LOL
> 
> Tell Ana I said what up. Keep posting homie. :thumbsup: Also, I may be in Chicago tomorrow and Saturday but not for long. If I'm there I'll hit you up. :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MikeS_@Nov 13 2008, 02:18 PM~12145671
> *I like this shot man, great job.
> As for a comment on your how you could improve this image i hope i can help you out.
> 
> Like the image alot but its a little grey for me, missing some white.
> What i would do is just ad a little touch with photoshop, the levels tool. ctrl L
> Levels show the dark mid and high tones in your picture and as seen in the histogram the picture "misses" highlights/white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So with a adjustment of the highlights you 'll get this:
> (added also some contrast in, far left, and added white/highlightes, far right)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a suggestion, hope its helps.
> *


GREAT tutorial for him Mike! Its clear and easy to use. :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES+Nov 12 2008, 09:40 PM~12140520-->
> 
> 
> 
> I REALLY DIGG YO STYLE PROVOK!
> P
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MikeS_@Nov 13 2008, 11:59 AM~12145461
> *like your photography PROVOK
> *


Thanks


----------



## MikeS

:cheesy:


----------



## stillchippin

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 3 2008, 12:36 AM~12043814
> *thanks twotonz :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how do you do the two tone affect?


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Nov 13 2008, 01:19 PM~12147458
> *how do you do the two tone affect?
> *


On photoshop:

Layer>duplicate layer

Filter>extract
(highlite around the object you want to keep in color. Then use the bucket to 'fill' the background.)

Hit apply.

Image>adjustments>desaturate

That's it, ill check if I got that right when I get home


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Some shots I took some time back!


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Nov 13 2008, 05:14 PM~12149055
> *Some shots I took some time back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



   :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 13 2008, 06:51 PM~12149884
> *      :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks!!! :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Oct 30 2008, 02:27 PM~12017457
> *ABOUT $20,000 WORTH OF EQUIPMENT,,,</span>
> *


no manches cabron... I wanna be like you when I grow up LOL.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 13 2008, 04:26 PM~12148652
> *On photoshop:
> 
> Layer>duplicate layer
> 
> Filter>extract
> (highlite around the object you want to keep in color. Then use the bucket to 'fill' the background.)
> 
> Hit apply.
> 
> Image>adjustments>desaturate
> 
> That's it, ill check if I got that right when I get home
> *


Mike you're right on the money. It works. Thanks. I've been wanting to know how to do it as well.


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 13 2008, 05:26 PM~12148652
> *On photoshop:
> 
> Layer>duplicate layer
> 
> Filter>extract
> (highlite around the object you want to keep in color. Then use the bucket to 'fill' the background.)
> 
> Hit apply.
> 
> Image>adjustments>desaturate
> 
> That's it, ill check if I got that right when I get home
> *


I'll have to try that some time, I've been using layer masks for that this whole time. That or copying the color part into a new layer, converting the original layer to black and white, then merging the two layers.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

I know the quality of the pic is rough. I just wanted to try BIGMIKES advice. Took me about 4 min. :biggrin:


----------



## BigPete

here are some old pics from a few years back. there not all that but i like them


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by MALIBUZLAC_@Nov 13 2008, 07:33 PM~12151048
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the quality of the pic is rough.  I just wanted to try BIGMIKES advice.  Took me about 4 min. :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by MALIBUZLAC_@Nov 13 2008, 09:33 PM~12151048
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know the quality of the pic is rough.  I just wanted to try BIGMIKES advice.  Took me about 4 min. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE

one of my fav shots from the Traffic CC show, i just wish i would have gotten then whole ride and not cut off the left side of the bumper.


----------



## Knightstalker

Still a good shot homie :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 13 2008, 11:30 PM~12153621
> *Still a good shot homie :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 14 2008, 02:27 AM~12153607
> *one of my fav shots from the Traffic CC show, i just wish i would have gotten then whole ride and not cut off the left side of the bumper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dope ass photo BIGMIKE!


----------



## Eazy




----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Anteazy_@Nov 13 2008, 11:45 PM~12153683
> *Dope ass photo BIGMIKE!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Eazy




----------



## mxcn_roc

Southside Esther:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 14 2008, 01:34 AM~12153848
> *Southside Esther:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## Sonny P

Great shot like always roc.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Nov 13 2008, 12:18 PM~12145671
> *I like this shot man, great job.
> As for a comment on your how you could improve this image i hope i can help you out.
> 
> Like the image alot but its a little grey for me, missing some white.
> What i would do is just ad a little touch with photoshop, the levels tool. ctrl L
> Levels show the dark mid and high tones in your picture and as seen in the histogram the picture "misses" highlights/white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So with a adjustment of the highlights you 'll get this:
> (added also some contrast in, far left, and added white/highlightes, far right)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is just a suggestion, hope its helps.
> *


AHH I see.thanks for the constructive critisimn this will help I will pass it on to my wife.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Nov 13 2008, 12:38 PM~12145945
> *Great shot as always Jae! Nice angle on that car!
> 
> Nimster, since you asked for advice. The whole clown nose thing comes out pretty funny, real creative. I'd suggest on the black and white one that you be more careful about your edges and background blur. I saw edges around their heads that were still sharp, which to be honest makes the pic look like it was a little rushed and makes the blur look too un-natural. That ring pic is cool too, maybe a light on it to bring out the shine and make the rings really "pop". No, I don't mean expensive studio lighting, haha. Flashlights can be very useful for small objects, for example my first black and white photograph from a long time ago, taken while holding a flashlight in my other hand:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the cleaned up version, the original was the only copy of it left on the computer haha, but you get the idea. Also, I just saw the other reply from Mike, that's a great idea too, always check the levels.
> *


cool thanks I can't see the pic.but I get what your saying.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 13 2008, 02:14 PM~12146800
> *ALRIGHT!!  You guys are really using that camera huh?  I didn't see it was you posting until I saw the soccer shot and thought, I know that head.  LOL
> 
> Tell Ana I said what up.  Keep posting homie.  :thumbsup:  Also, I may be in Chicago tomorrow and Saturday but not for long.  If I'm there I'll hit you up.  :yes:
> GREAT tutorial for him Mike!  Its clear and easy to use.  :thumbsup:
> *


yea we been shooting alot.more her then I but she is getting into it.she is doing portraits for the fam for christmas so she is getting her practice in.I will call you later to see whats up so we can meet up if I am out of work.take care bro and thanks


----------



## mxcn_roc

If any of you are in the area(Scottsdale, AZ). Come out to my friend Liz Cohen's opening reception for her newest photography exhibit:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 14 2008, 01:34 AM~12153848
> *Southside Esther:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



women + tattoos = HOT.


nice shot, roc.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE+Nov 13 2008, 10:05 PM~12152383-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: looks good :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sonny P_@Nov 13 2008, 11:17 PM~12153188
> *
> *


Thanks guys.  Sonny that pic of the cross bars looks real tight. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 14 2008, 09:52 AM~12154980
> *If any of you are in the area.  Come out to my friend Liz Cohen's opening reception to her most recent photography exhibit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


In the area.. where? That reminds me, if any of you are around this weekend it would be cool to meet up in antioch this sunday for the streetlow show.


----------



## Sonny P




----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Nov 14 2008, 11:03 PM~12162433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Really like that middle one Sonny...nice work!


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## NIMSTER64

:worship: :thumbsup: uffin: thats what I am talking about


----------



## NIMSTER64

all you guys are good.some time some day i will get there


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 7 2006, 08:58 PM~6525032
> *ME AN MY PARTNER WHERE TODAY TUESDAY 11.7.06 ATTACKED BY BRUCE WILLIS,,,,,,,,,,, YOU GUYS MIGHT SEE IT ON THE E CHANNEL,,,,, HE COMPLETELY SOAKED ME AN MY PARTNER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you all deserve it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

it's all about Nikon baby!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 14 2008, 03:23 PM~12154383
> *AHH I see.thanks for the constructive critisimn this will help I will pass it on to my wife.
> *


----------



## Twotonz

nice pics everybody


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 15 2008, 10:14 AM~12164803
> *nice pics everybody
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

southern cali wild fires









was a lil late, it was worse a couple hours back


----------



## stillchippin

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 13 2008, 06:26 PM~12148652
> *On photoshop:
> 
> Layer>duplicate layer
> 
> Filter>extract
> (highlite around the object you want to keep in color. Then use the bucket to 'fill' the background.)
> 
> Hit apply.
> 
> Image>adjustments>desaturate
> 
> That's it, ill check if I got that right when I get home
> *


I don't see extract when I go under filter


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Nov 16 2008, 07:27 AM~12170554
> *I don't see extract when I go under filter
> *


:dunno:


----------



## stillchippin

yeah don't have it, I got cs4 maybe thats why


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Nov 16 2008, 10:51 AM~12171485
> *yeah don't have it, I got cs4 maybe thats why
> *


 :0 
i dont have that version homie, sorry..try looking up some tutorials, or maybe someone else on here has CS4 and can help.


----------



## Twotonz

you dudes working with CS3 and 4....I still got my photoshop 7.0....lol



some one hook me up with CS 3 or 4


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Nov 16 2008, 11:51 AM~12171485
> *yeah don't have it, I got cs4 maybe thats why
> *



I think someone needs to hoop everyone up with CS4? I don't know who but maybe someone?????


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 16 2008, 07:09 PM~12171302
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn big mike post that pic in the photoshop, i know you got more.


----------



## stillchippin

I would but I just got the 30 day free trail..I'm broke


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Nov 16 2008, 12:18 PM~12171995
> *damn big mike post that pic in the photoshop, i know you got more.
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MikeS




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 16 2008, 12:46 PM~12171791
> *you dudes working with CS3 and 4....I still got my photoshop 7.0....lol
> some one hook me up with CS 3 or 4
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

I dont even have photoshop! lol


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

CS2 here.


----------



## 72 kutty

Here's a couple from the StreetLow show....


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Nov 15 2008, 02:03 AM~12162433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good. :yes: Are you using LightRoom on these? Just curious. Keep it up! :thumbsup:


----------



## New2theGame

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Nov 17 2008, 04:53 PM~12182131
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


Here you go.

this the extended version of Adobe Photoshop CS3, with a working serial that requires no cracking whatsoever. Simply install it and use the serial provided and the program works perfectly!

Download:

http://www.sendspace.com/file/rsnk4x
http://www.sendspace.com/file/ut2cbm


----------



## New2theGame

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 13 2008, 06:26 PM~12148652
> *On photoshop:
> 
> Layer>duplicate layer
> 
> Filter>extract
> (highlite around the object you want to keep in color. Then use the bucket to 'fill' the background.)
> 
> Hit apply.
> 
> Image>adjustments>desaturate
> 
> That's it, ill check if I got that right when I get home
> *


Hey thanks big mike it works fine just tried it


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 17 2008, 08:56 PM~12185412
> *Looking good.  :yes:  Are you using LightRoom on these?  Just curious.  Keep it up! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Howard  . I have lightroom but I didn't use it on those images. I find lightroom most useful for events like weddings, after which I need to edit tons of pictures quickly. It's a great program though.

Here are a couple from the streetlow show in Antioch:










Performance by MC Magic


----------



## Twotonz

I got a question for you Black and White experts. I did some photos for a baby shower invitation on Friday and they would like to have them in Black and White. I did one in black and white but i dont really like it cause it dosent have that RICH black and white look to it....more like a flat black. So my question is what do you guys do to get those rich white and black colors in your photos?

the one in color









the black and white one









any and all help will be appreciated


----------



## Sonny P

To tell the truth Twotonz I'm not quite sure what you mean by RICH black and white, but at looking at the image I might have an idea. One of the main things about good black and whites is the contrast. Black and whites look good with a good tonal range but too much greys (not enough dark black or bright white, or contrast) can make them look flat. Whenever I do a black and white that I don't like the first thing i try is messing with the levels or curves to give it more contrast. Try that and see what you think.  Hope that helps


----------



## Twotonz

do you mess with the levels/curves when its in color or when its already black and white. And im sure you guys dont use the Gray scale button to make them black and white....so what do you guys use??

and thanks for the info Sonny


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 17 2008, 10:16 PM~12186354
> *do you mess with the levels/curves when its in color or when its already black and white.  And im sure you guys dont use the Gray scale button to make them black and white....so what do you guys use??
> 
> and thanks for the info Sonny
> *


After it's in black and white. That way I can look at it how it's gonna turn out. The best ways to do black and white (by my research) are image> adjustments > black and white and the channel mixer. They let you adjust each color's brightness and give better quality black and white than greyscale


----------



## PROVOK




----------



## MALIBUZLAC

This from the town of Rhyolite ( ghost town ). If you guys ever roll through Nevada, this place is about 1 and a half to 2 hours north of Vegas. I'd really like to see your guys work from here.  Lots of ruins, mines, a turn of the century train depot etc.....


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

heres another one


----------



## Twotonz

from an Assyrian wedding i did on Saturday


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

:thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by MALIBUZLAC+Nov 18 2008, 12:12 AM~12186971-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MALIBUZLAC_@Nov 18 2008, 12:26 AM~12187142
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



These are some very nice pictures homie.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Nov 17 2008, 09:21 PM~12186429
> *After it's in black and white. That way I can look at it how it's gonna turn out. The best ways to do black and white (by my research) are image> adjustments > black and white and the channel mixer. They let you adjust each color's brightness and give better quality black and white than greyscale
> *



Same way I do it...


----------



## truucha

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Nov 15 2008, 02:42 AM~12163500
> *you all deserve it!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WHY BECAUSE WE SHOOT A PUBLIC FIGURE WHO IS IN A PUBLIC PLACE ????

I DON'T UNDERSTAND HOW PEOPLE DEFEND CELEB'S,,, YOU WANT TO BE FAMOUS AN MAKE MONEY BUT THEN YOU DON'T WANT YOUR PICTURE TAKEN,,

GET OFF HIS NUT'S


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 17 2008, 10:52 PM~12187376
> *from an Assyrian wedding i did on Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That first one bro is amazing...nice!


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 17 2008, 08:59 PM~12186150
> *I got a question for you Black and White experts.  I did some photos for a baby shower invitation on Friday and they would like to have them in Black and White.  I did one in black and white but i dont really like it cause it dosent have that RICH black and white look to it....more like a flat black.  So my question is what do you guys do to get those rich white and black colors in your photos?
> 
> the one in color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the black and white one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any and all help will be appreciated
> *



WHAT UP TWO TONZ....I HAD THE SAME PROBLEM HOMIE....MY REMEMDY WAS I GOT A ROLL OF BLACK AND WHITE FILM...AND SHOT WITH MY NIKON N80...THE BLACK AND WHITE FILM IS THE SHIT...ESPECIALLY FOR SOMETHING LIKE THAT..IT WOULD LOOK DOPE..


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by New2theGame_@Nov 17 2008, 09:08 PM~12185535
> *Here you go.
> 
> this the extended version of Adobe Photoshop CS3, with a working serial that requires no cracking whatsoever. Simply install it and use the serial provided and the program works perfectly!
> 
> Download:
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/rsnk4x
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/ut2cbm
> *


good looking out homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Nov 17 2008, 09:06 PM~12186230
> *To tell the truth Twotonz I'm not quite sure what you mean by RICH black and white, but at looking at the image I might have an idea. One of the main things about good black and whites is the contrast. Black and whites look good with a good tonal range but too much greys (not enough dark black or bright white, or contrast) can make them look flat. Whenever I do a black and white that I don't like the first thing i try is messing with the levels or curves to give it more contrast. Try that and see what you think.   Hope that helps
> *


Yep, I agree Sonny. I usually mess with the contrast for B&W.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 17 2008, 10:52 PM~12187376
> *from an Assyrian wedding i did on Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice TwoTonz!


----------



## nobueno

Lots of great updates in here! Keep 'em coming everyone! Work has me swamped right now so no fun for me...  :angry: 

I have some event coverage in the latest issue of LRM & HH magazine. Volo has a feature in the LRM issue as well!


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 18 2008, 09:59 AM~12189541
> *Lots of great updates in here! Keep 'em coming everyone! Work has me swamped right now so no fun for me...   :angry:
> 
> I have some event coverage in the latest issue of LRM & HH magazine. Volo has a feature in the LRM issue as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! Doin it big time nobueno!

Great shots Twotonz!


----------



## mxcn_roc

From this past weekend:  









From the shoot I did for OG Abel:


----------



## mr.fisheye

GOOD STUFF CARLOS :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 18 2008, 11:26 AM~12190959
> *From this past weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the shoot I did for OG Abel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW ...GREAT SHOTS !!


----------



## hotrodhomi

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 18 2008, 10:26 AM~12190959
> *From this past weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the shoot I did for OG Abel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I really like the second pic, but her left arm seams to come from nowhere.


----------



## GRS-HPR

DAMN SOME AWSOME TALENT IN HERE WISH A HAD SKILLS TO MAKE WATERMARK LOGOS LIKE YOU ALL


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty+Nov 17 2008, 11:53 PM~12188299-->
> 
> 
> 
> That first one bro is amazing...nice!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks Kutty
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2008, 06:06 AM~12188920
> *WHAT UP TWO TONZ....I HAD THE SAME PROBLEM HOMIE....MY REMEMDY WAS I GOT A ROLL OF BLACK AND WHITE FILM...AND SHOT WITH MY NIKON N80...THE BLACK AND WHITE FILM IS THE SHIT...ESPECIALLY FOR SOMETHING LIKE THAT..IT WOULD LOOK DOPE..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you shoot film?
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2008, 07:52 AM~12189494
> *Very nice TwoTonz!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks Jae
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Nov 18 2008, 07:59 AM~12189541
> *Lots of great updates in here! Keep 'em coming everyone! Work has me swamped right now so no fun for me...   :angry:
> 
> I have some event coverage in the latest issue of LRM & HH magazine. Volo has a feature in the LRM issue as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


right Jae  Im going to have to pick up that issue of LRM and HH....the LRM has my girl Nina on the cover


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by PROVOK+Nov 17 2008, 08:53 PM~12186788-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sick shots Provok
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Sonny [email protected] 18 2008, 09:26 AM~12190382
> *Nice! Doin it big time nobueno!
> 
> Great shots Twotonz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice shot Sonny...didnt see you at the show
> <!--QuoteBegin-mxcn_roc_@Nov 18 2008, 10:26 AM~12190959
> *From this past weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the shoot I did for OG Abel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean shots Carlos....the girl on top is very cute


----------



## MitchBD

Hey guys,

Im from Aus. Only joined this site recenty as my interest in lowriders has expanded alot! Ive been doing automotive photography for about 2 years now and hope to shoot some LoLos in Sydney. Here's a few quick samples of previous work.


----------



## Twotonz

great shots Mitch..cant wait to see the lolos pics you come up with


----------



## Sonny P

You were at the show Twotonz? I didn't see you either, I was there all day.


----------



## Sonny P




----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Nov 18 2008, 10:49 PM~12198258
> *You were at the show Twotonz? I didn't see you either, I was there all day.
> *


i showed up with Kutty but didnt get their until after 2pm


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by MitchBD_@Nov 18 2008, 09:21 PM~12196805
> *Hey guys,
> 
> Im from Aus. Only joined this site recenty as my interest in lowriders has expanded alot! Ive been doing automotive photography for about 2 years now and hope to shoot some LoLos in Sydney. Here's a few quick samples of previous work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Bad as pictures Mitch and welcome to LIL ...


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Nov 18 2008, 11:53 PM~12198286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a nice shot of that caddi sonny...


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Nov 19 2008, 01:23 AM~12198726
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great capture Eazy


----------



## Sonny P

Thanks Mayhem


----------



## Sonny P




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## Knightstalker

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 20 2008, 12:01 AM~12206356
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: 
Now that's like Whooah!


----------



## 72 kutty

A couple from this weekend......


----------



## MikeS

Nice!!


----------



## Ecalderon

Nice pictures drasticbean



kutty, those pictures are sick big dawg.


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 20 2008, 09:53 AM~12208797
> *A couple from this weekend......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Nov 20 2008, 09:21 AM~12209710
> *Nice pictures drasticbean
> kutty, those pictures are sick big dawg.
> *




x2


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Nov 20 2008, 11:21 AM~12209710
> *Nice pictures drasticbean
> kutty, those pictures are sick big dawg.
> *


thanks ... im just a student in this game...


----------



## Sonny P




----------



## MikeS

shooting on film lately.
have some struggles with light but these came out nice. tommorow another day of scanning films.

my homie with his race cars. shot on 400 ASA with studio equipment.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by MikeS+Nov 20 2008, 08:29 AM~12209328-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2008, 09:21 AM~12209710
> *Nice pictures drasticbean
> kutty, those pictures are sick big dawg.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Steel City [email protected] 20 2008, 01:14 PM~12211615
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Knightstalker_@Nov 20 2008, 01:20 PM~12211644
> *x2
> *



Thanks fellas!


----------



## RedDog

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 20 2008, 06:53 AM~12208797
> *A couple from this weekend......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn Kutty, how do you get those night shots to come in so clear. Some of the shots i've taken at night sometimes come out blurry.


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Nov 20 2008, 06:45 PM~12213909
> *damn Kutty, how do you get those night shots to come in so clear. Some of the shots i've taken at night sometimes come out blurry.
> *


Simple, speed up your shutter man. Flash or raised ISO will help with that. Another option is a tripod, that way the camera stays in one spot, no camera shake for blurry pics


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Nov 20 2008, 05:49 PM~12213949
> *Simple, speed up your shutter man. Flash or raised ISO will help with that. Another option is a tripod, that way the camera stays in one spot, no camera shake for blurry pics
> *



No flash on those.....2.8 lens and a monopod ISO 400


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 20 2008, 06:06 PM~12214092
> *No flash on those.....2.8 lens and a monopod
> *



Sorry quoted the wrong person.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 20 2008, 09:53 AM~12208797
> *A couple from this weekend......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that second one taken in Pasadena on Lake Ave? Just curious.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Nov 19 2008, 04:21 PM~12202096
> *Thanks Mayhem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that Geoffrey Nicholson? Just wondering. MAN, I HAVE to get out to Cali. :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 20 2008, 06:40 PM~12214389
> *Is that second one taken in Pasadena on Lake Ave?  Just curious.
> *



It was taken at Victoria Gardens... I believe it's in Rancho Cucamonga


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by MALIBUZLAC_@Nov 18 2008, 01:12 AM~12186971
> *This from the town of Rhyolite ( ghost town ).  If you guys ever roll through Nevada, this place is about 1 and a half to 2 hours north of Vegas. I'd really like to see your guys work from here.     Lots of ruins, mines,  a turn of the century train depot etc.....
> *


VERY interesting. I may have to look that up next time I'm out that way. :yes:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 20 2008, 09:45 PM~12214446
> *It was taken at Victoria Gardens... I believe it's in Rancho Cucamonga
> *


Strike 1. 

0-1 is the count. The batter waits on the next pitch from Sonny P. :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

I haven't put any pics up in a minute... here's a couple from last month.


----------



## Howard

And did I already post these? 



















:dunno: :dunno: If so sorry for the repost. Trying to contribute a bit.


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 20 2008, 07:50 PM~12214484
> *And did I already post these?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:  If so sorry for the repost.  Trying to contribute a bit.
> *


Yup, you've posted the first one, no worries though it's still a great pic. I've posted up a few lately from the Streetlow show, should have more tomorrow but right this minute I'm working on something for a website


----------



## mxcn_roc

Hey everyone, some good stuff going on in here! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. lowkey

I haven't had a chance to comment on anyone's work lately but going back pages I have seen great work from everyone on here. I have even seen some good work from some new people to the topic! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal

do you guys think an olympus e-420 would be a good starters dslr camera? or would the nikon d40 be better?


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by New2theGame_@Nov 17 2008, 07:08 PM~12185535
> *Here you go.
> 
> this the extended version of Adobe Photoshop CS3, with a working serial that requires no cracking whatsoever. Simply install it and use the serial provided and the program works perfectly!
> 
> Download:
> 
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/rsnk4x
> http://www.sendspace.com/file/ut2cbm
> *


hell yeah thanks a lot New2theGame  i just installed it and it work good


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Nov 20 2008, 09:51 PM~12217389
> *do you guys think an olympus e-420 would be a good starters dslr camera? or would the nikon d40 be better?
> *


stick with Canon or Nikon


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 21 2008, 02:46 AM~12218730
> *hell yeah thanks a lot New2theGame   i just installed it and it work good
> *



I downloaded to my laptop on my trip, going to install tonight. Thanks New2theGame


----------



## MikeS

:biggrin:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Nov 21 2008, 09:44 AM~12219522
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 20 2008, 06:46 PM~12214449
> *VERY interesting.  I may have to look that up next time I'm out that way.  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 20 2008, 06:48 PM~12214467
> *I haven't put any pics up in a minute... here's a couple from last month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad as pictures howard ....I love B/W pictures and This one is tight


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 21 2008, 07:32 AM~12219431
> *I downloaded to my laptop on my trip, going to install tonight.  Thanks New2theGame
> *



For some reason when I try to extract part 2, it says that there is a bad block. Help?


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 19 2008, 04:26 AM~12190959
> *From this past weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From the shoot I did for OG Abel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 21 2008, 07:01 PM~12224480
> *For some reason when I try to extract part 2, it says that there is a bad block.  Help?
> *


it worked for me. did ask me if i wanted to override and i clicked yes to all


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 21 2008, 08:28 PM~12225662
> *it worked for me. did ask me if i wanted to override and i clicked yes to all
> *



Thanks, I finally got it to work....thanks


----------



## truucha

*THIS AFTERNOON IN LOS ANGELES, SHE HAD A PRIVATE MEET YOUR FANS EVENT
( EXCLUSIVE PICTURES )*

*CANON MARK III AN A CANON 70-200MM 2.8L LENS*









*CANON MARK III AN PUT ON A CANON 300MM 2.8L LENS*


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*Shots From The Antioch Show..*


























*Jose Santana with some beautiful fans ..*









*Let me know what you think tried something new with this shot ..*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## New2theGame

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 21 2008, 04:46 AM~12218730
> *hell yeah thanks a lot New2theGame   i just installed it and it work good
> *


No problem 
:thumbsup:


----------



## allure

new to it.
what you think?


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by allure_@Nov 22 2008, 07:02 PM~12232515
> *new to it.
> what you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*Awesome shot keep up the good work .....*


----------



## Sonny P




----------



## BIGMIKE

nice pics everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## langeberg

That's a nice pic.


----------



## MARINATE




----------



## MALIBUZLAC

TTT for the best topic on lalyitlow. :biggrin:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*Keep up the good work guys love this topic ....*


----------



## nobueno

What's up everyone! I've been away from LIL. I was in Arizona last week on a work trip. Sorry, I didn't call Carlos. I was slammed.  I did take a quick trip to the Mesa Arts Center to see the Low & Slow exhibit.  










This morning Oldies Car Club invited me to a picnic and filming of Living The Low Life.

Chris had his car on hand for the filming.


----------



## Mr. 412

TWOTONZ how could you not post this one? :dunno: 










:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 23 2008, 09:03 PM~12237371
> *What's up everyone! I've been away from LIL. I was in Arizona last week on a work trip. Sorry, I didn't call Carlos. I was slammed.    I did take a quick trip to the Mesa Arts Center to see the Low & Slow exhibit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This morning Oldies Car Club invited me to a picnic and filming of Living The Low Life.
> 
> Chris had his car on hand for the filming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



N I C E !!! Stunning shots!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Nov 23 2008, 05:03 PM~12237371-->
> 
> 
> 
> What's up everyone! I've been away from LIL. I was in Arizona last week on a work trip. Sorry, I didn't call Carlos. I was slammed.    I did take a quick trip to the Mesa Arts Center to see the Low & Slow exhibit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This morning Oldies Car Club invited me to a picnic and filming of Living The Low Life.
> 
> Chris had his car on hand for the filming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> awsome shots Jae
> <!--QuoteBegin-Steel City Fam_@Nov 23 2008, 06:14 PM~12237959
> *TWOTONZ how could you not post this one?  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 23 2008, 08:03 PM~12237371
> *What's up everyone! I've been away from LIL. I was in Arizona last week on a work trip. Sorry, I didn't call Carlos. I was slammed.    I did take a quick trip to the Mesa Arts Center to see the Low & Slow exhibit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This morning Oldies Car Club invited me to a picnic and filming of Living The Low Life.
> 
> Chris had his car on hand for the filming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 21 2008, 02:46 AM~12218730
> *hell yeah thanks a lot New2theGame   i just installed it and it work good
> *


do you have to download both links?? i downloaded the part 1 and 2 but it was taking forever. i started installing part 1 when i left for work this morning :dunno:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 21 2008, 08:28 PM~12225662
> *it worked for me. did ask me if i wanted to override and i clicked yes to all
> *


shit i just renamed it, thats gonna fuck me up huh?? shit took forever to download on my slow as computer


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Nov 23 2008, 07:14 PM~12237959
> *TWOTONZ how could you not post this one?  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## New2theGame

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 24 2008, 07:15 PM~12246094
> *do you have to download both links?? i downloaded the part 1 and 2 but it was taking forever. i started installing part 1 when i left for work this morning :dunno:
> *


It depends on your internet speed. I have a pretty fast connection. And yes you do have to download both parts for it to work


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by New2theGame_@Nov 24 2008, 05:56 PM~12246488
> *It depends on your internet speed. I have a pretty fast connection. And yes you do have to download both parts for it to work
> *


ok cool yea i did download both parts. but like i said on the other post i didnt overwrite it


----------



## New2theGame

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 24 2008, 07:17 PM~12246111
> *shit i just renamed it, thats gonna fuck me up huh?? shit took forever to download on my slow as computer
> *


You shouldn't have to rename the folders but you will need winrar to unzip the files.
You just decompress both files and click setup and it wil start loading the files it does take awhile to load then use the serial number provided and it should work.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by New2theGame_@Nov 24 2008, 06:00 PM~12246528
> *You shouldn't have to rename the folders but you will need winrar to unzip the files.
> You just decompress both files and click setup and it start loading the files it does take awhile to load the use the serial number provided and it should work.
> *


cool im doing the second one now. it says currently repairing shared components. i have yet to be asked for a serial number but im sure its coming


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 14 2008, 03:34 AM~12153848
> *Southside Esther:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  owner is younger than me


----------



## mxcn_roc




----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 24 2008, 11:08 PM~12250897
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 25 2008, 08:08 AM~12250897
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MikeS




----------



## nobueno

Too funny Carlos! 

Here's another one from the Oldies picnic.


----------



## Rod Stewart




----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Nov 25 2008, 09:24 AM~12252378
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool timeline Mike, not sure if I see dust or snow on the images but they look great


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 25 2008, 12:57 PM~12254208
> *Too funny Carlos!
> 
> Here's another one from the Oldies picnic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I saw this one earlier, nice shot jae :thumbsup:


----------



## _Bandido_




----------



## Mr. 412

Happy Thanksgiving fella's !!!


----------



## 72 kutty

Hope everyone has a safe and happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Knightstalker

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL THE BADASS PICTURE TAKING HOMIES... *












*AND REMEMBER THIS... DON'T DRINK TOO MUCH...  *


----------



## BOUNZIN

everyone have a safe and happy turkey day


----------



## PROVOK




----------



## Rod Stewart

thanks for the beat off material! :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Nov 28 2008, 10:23 AM~12281193
> *thanks for the beat off material!  :cheesy:
> *




:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PROVOK

here's another


----------



## 72 kutty

Mario's 68 from Pride CC


----------



## Sonny P

Cool shots. Now that the topic is moving again I might as well contribute.


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 28 2008, 12:22 PM~12281860
> *here's another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


since you are in the giving mood go ahead and pm me the set! :biggrin: 



nice shots as always... :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Nov 28 2008, 04:07 PM~12282410
> *since you are in the giving mood go ahead and pm me the set!  :biggrin:
> nice shots as always...  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK

:biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Nov 28 2008, 03:05 PM~12282403
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: NICE


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 28 2008, 04:25 PM~12283075
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's not the same girl, is it? different hair, but i cant tell - either way you can serve me up with both.

i do's not's discriminate! :cheesy:


----------



## nobueno

Very nice Provok, Kutty & Sonny! 

From today's Lifestyle CC Turkey Bowl ~ Tim's 57


----------



## GRS-HPR

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 30 2008, 02:59 PM~12291693
> *Very nice Provok, Kutty & Sonny!
> 
> From today's Lifestyle CC Turkey Bowl ~ Tim's 57
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS SEX ON WHEELS :0


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Twotonz




----------



## Twotonz




----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 29 2008, 09:59 PM~12291693
> *Very nice Provok, Kutty & Sonny!
> 
> From today's Lifestyle CC Turkey Bowl ~ Tim's 57
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



FANTASTICO!!! NICE PIC JAE!
P


----------



## Chivo6four

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 29 2008, 08:59 PM~12291693
> *Very nice Provok, Kutty & Sonny!
> 
> From today's Lifestyle CC Turkey Bowl ~ Tim's 57
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


One hell of a nice ride.


----------



## Sonny P

Great shots guys. What do you think, which one works best?


----------



## Low_Ryde

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 29 2008, 08:59 PM~12291693
> *Very nice Provok, Kutty & Sonny!
> 
> From today's Lifestyle CC Turkey Bowl ~ Tim's 57
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW!!! thats a real nice pic


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Who shoots with a Sony?? Feedback? Im looking for a camera. What do you guys prefer

I was looking at these two. 

Nikon D80
Sony A200K


----------



## Sonny P

experimenting with an oldschool style:


----------



## BIGMIKE

from a photoshoot today :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 30 2008, 10:32 PM~12299635
> *from a photoshoot today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks tight Mike


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Nov 30 2008, 07:57 PM~12296888
> *Who shoots with a Sony?? Feedback? Im looking for a camera. What do you guys prefer
> 
> I was looking at these two.
> 
> Nikon D80
> Sony  A200K
> *


i would stick to Nikon or Canon.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 1 2008, 04:09 AM~12300191
> *i would stick to Nikon or Canon.
> *



I agree


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+Nov 30 2008, 05:57 PM~12296888-->
> 
> 
> 
> Who shoots with a Sony?? Feedback? Im looking for a camera. What do you guys prefer
> 
> I was looking at these two.
> 
> Nikon D80
> Sony  A200K
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i like the Nikon D80...if i had the money, id go for the D90 though...i plan on gettin more stuff for this cam.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Dec 1 2008, 12:02 AM~12299959
> *that looks tight Mike
> *


thanks twotonz :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon

Bad as pictures fellas.....keep them rolling.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Nov 30 2008, 04:01 PM~12295694
> *Great shots guys. What do you think, which one works best?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm digging the 3rd one but I like them all.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Nov 30 2008, 06:57 PM~12296888
> *Who shoots with a Sony?? Feedback? Im looking for a camera. What do you guys prefer
> 
> I was looking at these two.
> 
> Nikon D80
> Sony  A200K
> *


I'm partial to Nikon.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 1 2008, 01:02 AM~12299959
> *that looks tight Mike
> *


I agree! Very nice!


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Nov 30 2008, 05:57 PM~12296888
> *Who shoots with a Sony?? Feedback? Im looking for a camera. What do you guys prefer
> 
> I was looking at these two.
> 
> Nikon D80
> Sony  A200K
> *


i've been lookin at the same two as well. everyones gonna tell you nikon or canon because sony is still new in the game from what i've been reading. but i was reading cameralab.com reviews the sony alpha line up looks pretty strong.

i think im gonna hold off on buyin and take some basic photography classes to learn a lil more of what im lookin for in a camera. 

the best review i read though was basically sayin get out there to the stores that have them on display and get a feel for them


----------



## PICAZZO

:0


----------



## mxcn_roc

She looks ruthless. Like she might stab you if you didn't hand over the contents of your wallet.  



> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 30 2008, 11:32 PM~12299635
> *from a photoshoot today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Dec 1 2008, 08:34 AM~12301135-->
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! Very nice!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks Jae
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mxcn_roc_@Dec 1 2008, 10:48 AM~12302098
> *She looks ruthless. Like she might stab you if you didn't hand over the contents of your wallet.
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> i like the Nikon D80...if i had the money, id go for the D90 though...i plan on gettin more stuff for this cam.
> 
> What are you using now????


----------



## 72 kutty

> i like the Nikon D80...if i had the money, id go for the D90 though...i plan on gettin more stuff for this cam.
> 
> What are you using now????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe he has the D80 like myself. I'm debating on the D300 or the D90, not sure if I want to spend the extra money to get the 300. I want to have two bodies for weddings.
Click to expand...


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Ive made up my mind on nikon! Just dont want to spend a whole lot just yet! We'll see what I pull off the shelf.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Dec 1 2008, 08:16 PM~12306938
> *Ive made up my mind on nikon! Just dont want to spend a whole lot just yet! We'll see what I pull off the shelf.
> *


I have loved my D80, I believe the prices are coming down.
Here's a couple with the D80...


----------



## _Bandido_

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 30 2008, 12:59 AM~12291693
> *Very nice Provok, Kutty & Sonny!
> 
> From today's Lifestyle CC Turkey Bowl ~ Tim's 57
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My new desk top wallpaper :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> i like the Nikon D80...if i had the money, id go for the D90 though...i plan on gettin more stuff for this cam.
> 
> What are you using now????
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I got the D80 right now
> I want to get those bigger flash setups for sure and a wide angle lens..I'm not to savvy on that so I'm still figuring out what would be best for me
Click to expand...


----------



## _Bandido_

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 2 2008, 08:19 PM~12040846
> *and the drink of the day is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 


:biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 1 2008, 07:43 PM~12306584
> *I believe he has the D80 like myself.  I'm debating on the D300 or the D90, not sure if I want to spend the extra money to get the 300.  I want to have two bodies for weddings.
> *


Great choice kutty...I have The D80 and D300 and love them both ......


----------



## _Bandido_

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 23 2008, 11:57 PM~11958046
> *Hey Fried Chicken Eater you cant go wrong with Nikon or Canon.  They are both the top two brands as far as SLR goes IMO.  I would recomend you going to the store and trying them both out.  Get a feel to how they are and seeing witch one you feel more comfortable shooting with.  I ended up going with Canon for 2 reasons: 1: My first SLR 35mm was a Canon, so i was familiar with the Canon features.  2: The Conon has a lil bit more of a wider body than the Nikon (dosent seem like much but my nuckel would rub on the Nikon lense so i didnt feel comfortable shooting with it)
> 
> As far as the fps (frams per second) goes, you shouldnt make your decision on that unless like Kutty said you are shooting sports.  But i have to admit the 6.5fps my 40d shoots is pertty cool to make GIFs like this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Canon also has the live view on it.  I used it to get his low shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this high shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and also this shot...there was a wall right infront of the car and i had my camera butted next to the wall so the live view came in handy their also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can still get those shots without the live view so i wouldnt put the live view as a priority.  I would say pick up both cameras and find out what you feel more comfortable shooting with
> *


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 1 2008, 11:08 PM~12307654
> *I have loved my D80, I believe the prices are coming down.
> Here's a couple with the D80...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice pics Kutty!! Can't wait til I get my D80!


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Nov 30 2008, 08:57 PM~12296888
> *Who shoots with a Sony?? Feedback? Im looking for a camera. What do you guys prefer
> 
> I was looking at these two.
> 
> Nikon D80
> Sony  A200K
> *



I'm a beginner and I'm using a Nikon D50. But I'm getting a D80 this month. I went to a camera store we have here in town, Precision-camera.com, and they told me that they are not making the D80 anymore. Not sure if that's true since a lot of stores, Best Buy, Circuit City, etc still sell them.

Either way, I like Nikon. Haven't shot with a Canon yet, but since I've gotten used to the D50, I think it's best for me to just upgrade to the D80.


----------



## BIGMIKE

Anyone know where I can get poster size prints on actual poster paper, not photo paper?


----------



## mxcn_roc

Yo Jae! I'll be out there the 13th and 14th again...Let me know what's up.  

--
Hey BigMike, try these guys: fullsizeposters.com


----------



## NIMSTER64

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE i CAN BUY A CAMERA STRAP THE ONES THAT MOUNT ON THE BOTTOM SO IT DOES NOT GET IN THE WAY. IT MOUNTS ON THE MOUNTING SCREW.I DON'T KNOW IF I AM MAKING SENCE LOL.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 2 2008, 10:02 AM~12311692
> *I'm a beginner and I'm using a Nikon D50. But I'm getting a D80 this month. I went to a camera store we have here in town, Precision-camera.com, and they told me that they are not making the D80 anymore. Not sure if that's true since a lot of stores, Best Buy, Circuit City, etc still sell them.
> 
> Either way, I like Nikon. Haven't shot with a Canon yet, but since I've gotten used to the D50, I think it's best for me to just upgrade to the D80.
> 
> 
> *



The D90 has pretty much replaced the D80. I used to shoot with the D50 and loved it. If you have already invested in any extra Nikon equipment it makes sense to stay with the same brand.


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 2 2008, 10:02 AM~12311692
> *I'm a beginner and I'm using a Nikon D50. But I'm getting a D80 this month. I went to a camera store we have here in town, Precision-camera.com, and they told me that they are not making the D80 anymore. Not sure if that's true since a lot of stores, Best Buy, Circuit City, etc still sell them.
> 
> Either way, I like Nikon. Haven't shot with a Canon yet, but since I've gotten used to the D50, I think it's best for me to just upgrade to the D80.
> 
> 
> *



I agree with kutty....

When i bought my D80 i was told the same ...it was replaced with the D90 .But you could always find the D80 online its a bad as body to have .


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 2 2008, 12:42 PM~12313194
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE i CAN BUY A CAMERA STRAP THE ONES THAT MOUNT ON THE BOTTOM SO IT DOES NOT GET IN THE WAY. IT MOUNTS ON THE MOUNTING SCREW.I DON'T KNOW IF I AM MAKING SENCE LOL.
> *


 Try serching online ...Not sure what strap you taalking about cause i only use that mounting screw for my tripod.What kida camera you have ?


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 2 2008, 12:42 PM~12313194
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE i CAN BUY A CAMERA STRAP THE ONES THAT MOUNT ON THE BOTTOM SO IT DOES NOT GET IN THE WAY. IT MOUNTS ON THE MOUNTING SCREW.I DON'T KNOW IF I AM MAKING SENCE LOL.
> *


Nimster64, here you go! http://blackrapid.com/

Yep, D90 replaced the D80 but the D80 is still in my opinion worth getting. Matter of fact I'm thinking of buying another one! :biggrin: 

Carlos, I'll be in town! Mooneyes show is on the 13th!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 2 2008, 10:02 AM~12311692
> *I'm a beginner and I'm using a Nikon D50. But I'm getting a D80 this month. I went to a camera store we have here in town, Precision-camera.com, and they told me that they are not making the D80 anymore. Not sure if that's true since a lot of stores, Best Buy, Circuit City, etc still sell them.
> 
> Either way, I like Nikon. Haven't shot with a Canon yet, but since I've gotten used to the D50, I think it's best for me to just upgrade to the D80.
> 
> 
> *


Im still shopping but Nikon is what Im getting for sure!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 2 2008, 01:08 PM~12313460
> *The D90 has pretty much replaced the D80. I used to shoot with the D50 and loved it.  If you have already invested in any extra Nikon equipment it makes sense to stay with the same brand.
> *


Someone offer to sell me thier D40 for $300 complete and all the stuff that comes with it! This person just upgraded to D80 Also! Tempting :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Dec 2 2008, 11:39 AM~12312554
> *Anyone know where I can get poster size prints on actual poster paper, not photo paper?
> *


Doesnt Kinkos do posters????? 
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> I have loved my D80, I believe the prices are coming down.
> Here's a couple with the D80...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 30 2008, 11:32 PM~12299635
> *from a photoshoot today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is a badass photo :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Hello to all! Especially my fellow D80 lovers! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

I'm still saving to get the D200!


----------



## mxcn_roc

What's with you ladies and Nikon? You gals need to man up and go with Canon.  

Haha...I kid. I actually just bought a Nikon SB800 to use in my strobist setup.


----------



## Howard

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 2 2008, 05:22 PM~12315375
> *What's with you ladies and Nikon?  You gals need to man up and go with Canon.
> 
> Haha...I kid.  I actually just bought a Nikon SB800 to use in my strobist setup.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK

Nikon D80 user. i want a D90 though. Better yet a D700


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 2 2008, 03:22 PM~12315375
> *What's with you ladies and Nikon?  You gals need to man up and go with Canon.
> 
> Haha...I kid.  I actually just bought a Nikon SB800 to use in my strobist setup.
> *


 :0 :0 
you got all kinds of lighting man!...let me know if you wanna get rid of any? lol

i was thinking about that SB800 or the SB600..but i know nothing of that so im still reading up on shit


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Dec 2 2008, 02:53 PM~12315019
> *This is a badass photo :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Bandido$_@Dec 1 2008, 09:24 PM~12307891
> *My new desk top wallpaper :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Dec 2 2008, 05:10 PM~12315867
> *:0  :0
> you got all kinds of lighting man!...let me know if you wanna get rid of any? lol
> 
> i was thinking about that SB800 or the SB600..but i know nothing of that so im still reading up on shit
> *


BigMike, SB800 has been replaced by the SB900 but is still a great choice. I have 2 SB600s. 

Carlos, I have yet to attempt anything close to a Strobist set up!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Dec 1 2008, 05:59 PM~12305476
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love the angle! Very nice!


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Dec 2 2008, 05:38 PM~12316709-->
> 
> 
> 
> BigMike, SB800 has been replaced by the SB900 but is still a great choice. I have 2 SB600s.
> 
> Carlos, I have yet to attempt anything close to a Strobist set up!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> wat are the major differences between SB600 and SB800/900? im not sure what to look for in a flash.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Dec 2 2008, 05:40 PM~12316734
> *Love the angle! Very nice!
> *


thanks Jae! :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Dec 2 2008, 07:22 PM~12317263
> *wat are the major differences between SB600 and SB800/900? im not sure what to look for in a flash.
> thanks Jae!  :biggrin:
> *


 Try this! http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/sb600vs800.htm


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 2 2008, 05:22 PM~12315375
> *What's with you ladies and Nikon?  You gals need to man up and go with Canon.
> *


You should have ended the post right there..  . haha just kidding guys.

Obviously photoshopped, but I tried some new things here, thought I'd put it up to see what you experts think.









My first photochop


----------



## Hubcap

Some sick ass talent with a camera


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 2 2008, 03:08 PM~12313460
> *The D90 has pretty much replaced the D80. I used to shoot with the D50 and loved it.  If you have already invested in any extra Nikon equipment it makes sense to stay with the same brand.
> *


Yeah, I just got a SB-600 last week. Love it! So I'm just going to stick with Nikon. I'm bout to read up on that link that *nobueno* posted about the SB-600 vs SB-800.


----------



## BIGMIKE

TTT


----------



## SouthsideLife

While waiting for my friend's fiance to meet me for her bridal pics I took this with my Nikon D50.


----------



## Mr. 412




----------



## bkjaydog

damn i'm thinking about getting a dslr what do you guys recommend for a beginner. i was thinking a canon just because i have never even touched a nikon before. also what would be a good lens to start with. might be looking on craigs list for something used what do you think.


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Dec 4 2008, 07:27 PM~12338443
> *damn i'm thinking about getting a dslr what do you guys recommend for a beginner. i was thinking a canon just because i have never even touched a nikon before. also what would be a good lens to start with. might be looking on craigs list for something used what do you think.
> *


I'd recommend you stick with either canon or nikon. look at both to see the pros and cons of each brand, often it comes down to personal preference. They each have a "starter lens" that works great for beginners but different lenses do different things so that depends on what type of photos you want to shoot and your budget.


----------



## Sonny P




----------



## BigMandoAZ

Got bored yesterday. These are my son toys!


----------



## MikeS

been taking photo's alot the last weeks, alot of school visits portrait students, gets some glasshousemoney in my pocket.
This is not what gets me paid but I like this more than the moneyshots.

















also started a project American cars in NL, trying to photograph cars in NL with owner and home too. Kinda dull but the idea is to get an intresting view when put lets say 20 of these pictures together. To show the dutch houses, sky's, people with classic american cars. shoot everything with a portable studioset.

tryin to get this kind of shots;









Tommorow going to shoot in Tilburg, and sunday at this location:









Those are the main projects now.. sometimes get kinda lost in the many subjects I like to shoot. :biggrin: 
Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## MALIBUZLAC

:biggrin:


----------



## richie562

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 5 2008, 05:41 PM~12348465
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Real nice Shot Bean!!!!!*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty

Last one that I edited from this set...


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Dec 5 2008, 08:47 PM~12348522
> *Real nice Shot Bean!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*thanks bro....... maybe i should step up and get a DLSR CAMERA*


----------



## lowrr

heres a little something i did


----------



## langeberg

Not a great shot and maybe a repost, but I love this pic.


----------



## langeberg




----------



## Knightstalker

:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## FernandoDeanda

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice!




> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 5 2008, 10:20 PM~12349942
> *Last one that I edited from this set...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by FernandoDeanda_@Dec 6 2008, 11:14 AM~12353067
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  nice!
> *



Thanks Fernando.


----------



## carsofabq

> I have loved my D80, I believe the prices are coming down.
> Here's a couple with the D80...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Dec 6 2008, 03:23 PM~12354192
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks!


----------



## theonegodchose

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Oct 28 2008, 09:30 PM~12002182
> *ANYONE THAT WOULD LIKE TO TAKE A RIDE ALONG FOR 1 FULL DAY LET ME KNOW,,,,
> 
> I JUST GOT HOME FROM CHICAGO ABOUT 2 HOURS AGO, I WAS COVERING THE JENNIFIER HUDSON STORY
> *


when you come down to san diego let me know ill roll around wit you for a day homie....


----------



## nobueno

Like always, great photos everyone!

Picked up a friend for my D300. I should have never sold my first one...










Took it out today!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 6 2008, 07:50 PM~12355865
> *Like always, great photos everyone!
> 
> Picked up a friend for my D300. I should have never sold my first one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took it out today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE JAE!
SO SHARP AND VIVID!!
puro


----------



## BigMandoAZ

At the Majestics Picnic/Carhop today!


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## Knightstalker

:thumbsup: Nice pics Mando...


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 8 2008, 12:50 AM~12366106
> *:thumbsup: Nice pics Mando...
> *


Thanks bro! :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 6 2008, 09:50 PM~12355865
> *Like always, great photos everyone!
> 
> Picked up a friend for my D300. I should have never sold my first one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took it out today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ooo...dat nice!


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 6 2008, 09:50 PM~12355865
> *Like always, great photos everyone!
> 
> Picked up a friend for my D300. I should have never sold my first one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took it out today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great shot Jae!


----------



## SICK SHOTS

HEY WHATS UP EVERYBODY ! WELL FIRST OFF I WOULD LIKE SAY " GOD DAMN !!! " U GUYS TAKE SOME NICE ASS PIX !!! I THINK I DO OK MYSELF , I GUESS I'LL FIND OUT SOONER OR LATER WHAT U GUYS THINK !!! I'M A COOL CHILL GUY WHO JUST LIKE TO TAKE PIX ALL THE TIME ! FEEL FREE 2 LET ME KNOW WHAT U GUYS THINK OF MY PIX !!! HOPE 2 HEAR FROM U GUYS ON HOW I SHOOT AND WHAT I CAN MABEY DO BETTER !!! THE NAME OF MY PHOTOGRAPHY IS " SICK SHOTS " !!! PEACE OUT FROM " BIG ART " !!!


----------



## SICK SHOTS

MY HOMEBOY STEVE'S '07 HARLEY ABOUT 2 TAKE CALI BY STORM !!!


----------



## SICK SHOTS

CHECK OUT THIS 6 FT. TROPHY HE WON SAT. @ PIONEER HIGH !!!


----------



## SICK SHOTS




----------



## SICK SHOTS

BIG SHOUT OUT 2 JAE , WHATS UP BROTHA !!!


----------



## MsDani

Bad ass!!!! FKN Beautiful


----------



## SICK SHOTS

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Nov 4 2008, 09:27 PM~12064401
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THIS IS PIX IS FUCKIN SICK !!!


----------



## Twotonz

photoshoot from this weekend and last weekend


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Dec 8 2008, 10:27 PM~12375175
> *MY HOMEBOY STEVE'S '07 HARLEY ABOUT 2 TAKE CALI BY STORM !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good work Homie!  Keep it up!


----------



## PROVOK




----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Dec 8 2008, 10:35 PM~12375275
> *BIG SHOUT OUT 2 JAE , WHATS UP BROTHA !!!
> *


What's up Big Art! The photos look great! Steve's Harley is sick! Looks like I missed a good show at PHS. 

@ Big Mando ~ Looking good! 

@ Provok ~ great series of shots!

@ TwoTonz ~ killing it with the models! 

Thanks everyone for the compliments on my shot of Lifestyle's Last Laugh. Lifestyle makes it very easy to get a great shot!


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 9 2008, 06:49 AM~12377315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 9 2008, 10:49 AM~12377315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sick ... :thumbsup:


----------



## bkjaydog

thinking about getting the canon xsi, comes with a 18-55 is lens and a 75-300 not is and a free 2gb sd card for 750 plus tax 
should i go for it or what


----------



## mxcn_roc

Something from a while back that I finally got to work on today:  









---

Good stuff everyone. :thumbsup:


----------



## SICK SHOTS

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 9 2008, 02:40 PM~12380848
> *Something from a while back that I finally got to work on today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> Good stuff everyone.  :thumbsup:
> *


HEY I REMEMBER THAT SEXY GIRL ! THAT WAS AT THE HAWIIAN GARDENS SHOW BACK IN JULY.....LOL RIGHT ? EITHER WAY IT'S A DAMN NICE PIC !!!


----------



## SICK SHOTS

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Dec 9 2008, 03:43 AM~12376793
> *Good work Homie!   Keep it up!
> *


THX 4 THE GOOD WORDS BIG MANDO !


----------



## SICK SHOTS

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 9 2008, 08:16 AM~12377470
> *What's up Big Art! The photos look great! Steve's Harley is sick! Looks like I missed a good show at PHS.
> 
> @ Big Mando ~ Looking good!
> 
> @ Provok ~ great series of shots!
> 
> @ TwoTonz ~ killing it with the models!
> 
> Thanks everyone for the compliments on my shot of Lifestyle's Last Laugh. Lifestyle makes it very easy to get a great shot!
> *


THX 4 THE COMMENT ! R U GOING 2 THE SHOW THIS SAT. @ SCHURR HIGH IN MONTEBELLO ???


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 9 2008, 12:20 AM~12376379
> *photoshoot from this weekend and last weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 9 2008, 02:40 PM~12380848
> *Something from a while back that I finally got to work on today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> Good stuff everyone.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 9 2008, 07:49 AM~12377315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I like this set...nicely done...


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Dec 8 2008, 10:44 PM~12375406
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad ass!!!! FKN Beautiful
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ

I like this photo, but I think it would have come out better if it was not cloudy!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 9 2008, 08:16 AM~12377470
> *
> @ Big Mando ~ Looking good!
> 
> *


Thanks Jae!


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## Sonny P

I've been off the site for a while lately, looks like i was missing some really good shots! What up Big Art, welcome to layitlow.


----------



## SICK SHOTS

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Dec 9 2008, 06:37 PM~12383219
> *I've been off the site for a while lately, looks like i was missing some really good shots! What up Big Art, welcome to layitlow.
> *


WHATS UP SONNY , THANK U ! YOU'VE GOT SOME REALLY NICE SHOTS UP ON HERE !!!


----------



## SICK SHOTS

THESE R SOME SHOTS I GOT FROM THE LAST DUB SHOW IN LA ! THATS THE HOMIE JOSE FROM SWIFT C.C. AND THE FUTURE OF IT !!!


----------



## SICK SHOTS

MY CLUB N A COUPLE OF THE CARS !!!


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Dec 9 2008, 04:16 PM~12381697
> *HEY I REMEMBER THAT SEXY GIRL ! THAT WAS AT THE HAWIIAN GARDENS SHOW BACK IN JULY.....LOL RIGHT ? EITHER WAY IT'S A DAMN NICE PIC !!!
> *


Yeah, that was at the Hawaiian Gardens show this year. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 9 2008, 02:40 PM~12380848
> *Something from a while back that I finally got to work on today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> Good stuff everyone.  :thumbsup:
> *


SICK SHOT CARLOS...GOOD LIGHTING HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 9 2008, 02:40 PM~12380848
> *Something from a while back that I finally got to work on today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> Good stuff everyone.  :thumbsup:
> *


Well done Carlos! You & I met for the first time at that show!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Dec 9 2008, 04:25 PM~12381759
> *THX 4 THE COMMENT !  R U GOING 2 THE SHOW THIS SAT. @ SCHURR HIGH IN MONTEBELLO ???
> *


Art, I'll be at the Mooneyes show in Irwindale. I'll try and hit the show after Mooneyes.


----------



## SICK SHOTS




----------



## boricua619`

:thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc

Something from earlier last month: Southside '58


----------



## Mr. 412

If this doesn't scream AMATEUR I don't know what does, but I'm trying!


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Dec 10 2008, 05:44 PM~12392955
> *If this doesn't scream AMATEUR I don't know what does, but I'm trying!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey, I'm an AMATEUR as well! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 10 2008, 09:35 PM~12393419
> *Hey, I'm an AMATEUR as well!  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie ....

I'm jus trying to keep up wit ya'll


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 10 2008, 03:43 PM~12392358
> *Something from earlier last month:  Southside '58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice one Carlos


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 10 2008, 10:32 PM~12395566
> *nice one Carlos
> *



:yes:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Dec 10 2008, 09:37 PM~12395634
> *:yes:
> *



:wave: Sup BLVD? Haven't seen you on here in a while homie..


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Dec 6 2008, 06:50 PM~12355865-->
> 
> 
> 
> Like always, great photos everyone!
> 
> Picked up a friend for my D300. I should have never sold my first one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took it out today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn....thats with the D80??  the quality is badass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Big Mando [email protected] 7 2008, 06:40 PM~12362968
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice pic :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2008, 01:40 PM~12380848
> *Something from a while back that I finally got to work on today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> Good stuff everyone.  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> badass :0 :0 :0 i was there too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mxcn_roc_@Dec 10 2008, 03:43 PM~12392358
> *Something from earlier last month:  Southside '58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this one is tight too :thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc

Thanks for the positive responses everyone. :thumbsup: 
---

Here's another one that you all might enjoy.


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 11 2008, 10:18 PM~12406027
> *Thanks for the positive responses everyone.  :thumbsup:
> ---
> 
> Here's another one that you all might enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:  :0 NICE PIC HOMIE


----------



## mxcn_roc

Times flys! One of my first photo shoots back in March.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 11 2008, 11:04 PM~12407512
> *Times flys!  One of my first photo shoots back in March.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

nice work guys


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 2 2008, 04:18 PM~12314597
> *Nimster64, here you go! http://blackrapid.com/
> 
> Yep, D90 replaced the D80 but the D80 is still in my opinion worth getting. Matter of fact I'm thinking of buying another one!  :biggrin:
> 
> Carlos, I'll be in town! Mooneyes show is on the 13th!
> *


Yea thats the one thanks for the link.


----------



## SICK SHOTS

WHATS UP EVERYBODY !!! I'M GLAD AM ON THIS SHIT NOW , THERES NO B/S OR DRAMA GOING ON IN HERE , LIKE SOME OF THE OTHERS , LOL !!!


----------



## SICK SHOTS

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 11 2008, 11:04 PM~12407512
> *Times flys!  One of my first photo shoots back in March.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHARPE , NICE PIC !!!


----------



## Ecalderon

Damn ,im gone for a bit and come back and see more of all your pictures guys.Bad as fellas ...keep them coming !

Mxcn , loving them shots bro


----------



## boricua619`

dam good pics


----------



## richie562

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 11 2008, 08:18 PM~12406027
> *Thanks for the positive responses everyone.  :thumbsup:
> ---
> 
> Here's another one that you all might enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SICK SHOTS

WHATS UP GUYS , JUST WANTED 2 DROP BY N SAY HAVE A NICE WEEKEND 2 ALL OF U !!! LOOK OUT 4 ME AT SCHURR HIGH IN MONTEBELLO AND SUNDAY EITHER AT GOLFLAND OR IN FULLERTON 4 THE ROLLERS ONLY SHOW !!!


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 10 2008, 04:43 PM~12392358
> *Something from earlier last month:  Southside '58
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Very nice shot, nice quality of light! Pose looks good too..sometimes when those are done the model can look uncomfortable, she looks good on this one.


----------



## mxcn_roc

Hey Guys, I'm selling copies of this awesome video tutorials on understanding exposure and understanding the zone system. It's probably the best $50 investment I've made. 

If anyone of you is interested, I'll hook you up with a copy for $20. PM me if you need more info or need my paypal info.  

BRIEF EXPLANATION OF VIDEO:

*Perfect Exposure for Digital Photography*

_This video will change the way you use your camera! Understanding the zone system is essential for capturing great photos. Ones’ that look the way you always wanted. If you just leave metering to the camera, your photos will look dull and flat. Start getting your exposures right and your photographs will be crisp and full of detail and depth. Become a better photographer... a much better photographer, in just over an hour! You can even use your cameras built in meter. Tim makes it so easy, you’ll laugh.

Tim Cooper has been travelling all over the nation for several years, helping thousands of photographers hone their craft. A huge crowd favorite has always been his sessions on the Zone System for Digital Photographers. For the first time ever, Tim sat down in his studio and captured the magic on this video. As you watch, Tims’ plain English style will cause you to understand light and exposure._ 










---

Also selling a disk of 120 Photoshop graphic templates for you peeps doing Wedding Photography. It's also $20. But if you want both the Exposure disk and Wedding disk, I'll hook you up with a special deal.

--

Thanks Kutty. 

But I have to give credit to the model. She's just badass. :thumbsup:


----------



## truucha

I AM SELLING SOME NIKON BODIES !!!!!!

I HAVE 2 D2x NIKON'S WITH THE BATTERY BOOSTER FOR $1200 SHIPPED AN INSURED FOR EACH ONE !!

I ALSO HAVE 2 D200 NIKON'S WITH BATTERY BOOSTER FOR $850 SHIPPED AN INSURED FOR EACH ONE !!

ALL 4 CAMERAS WHERE TAKEN TO NIKON TO HAVE THEM CLEANED !! EACH 1 COST ME $150 TO HAVE THEM CLEANED !!!!!

LET ME KNOW BEFORE I PUT THEM ON E-BAY !!!!!!


----------



## Richard Slapson

I talked to a friend and photographer who takes pictures for our boxing events. I was asking him about a camera; one that you can get good resolution with and would be good for a beginner. He recommended the Canon G10. He had one and the shots looks awesome. Anyone have any other recommendations or opinions on this camera? Thanks...


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 11 2008, 11:18 PM~12406027
> *Thanks for the positive responses everyone.  :thumbsup:
> ---
> 
> Here's another one that you all might enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Sonny P

wow great shots lately, it's been a minute since I've done photos that weren't for graphics but I hope to contribute some time soon, looks like I missed some good stuff while my computer was out.


----------



## BIGMIKE

from today's Rollerz Only toy drive. good seeing you again out there Jae. and Erik, my bad for not hittin you up homie. i just knew you were gonna be there but didnt know who. i'll be at the stylistics show tomrrow tho.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Dec 14 2008, 12:42 AM~12425185
> *from today's Rollerz Only toy drive. good seeing you again out there Jae. and Erik, my bad for not hittin you up homie. i just knew you were gonna be there but didnt know who. i'll be at the stylistics show tomrrow tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'll be working on a project in Chino tomorrow and Monday. Where is this Stylistics show at?


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 13 2008, 11:51 PM~12425215
> *I'll be working on a project in Chino tomorrow and Monday.  Where is this Stylistics show at?
> *


sup Carlos, from wat i heard its gonna be in lakewood but heres the flyer i found in the layitlow topic about it.


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*FRISCO BAY AREA RAPPER STAK CHIPPAZ*









I'M LEARNING AS I GO ...


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Dec 14 2008, 01:02 AM~12425271
> *sup Carlos, from wat i heard its gonna be in lakewood but heres the flyer i found in the layitlow topic about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks Mike. Depending when I get into town tomorrow...maybe I'll swing by.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 14 2008, 12:12 AM~12425306
> *Thanks Mike.  Depending when I get into town tomorrow...maybe I'll swing by.
> *


sounds good homie...hope to see you out there


----------



## FernandoDeanda

I have a new Sigma 18-200 F3.5-6.3 DC OS for sale. $400. New in box. Mount is for Canon. I ordered the wrong mount. I have a full frame Canon Mark II and this lens is for Rebel or 40D and such. 

[email protected] 
325-374-9570


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Dec 14 2008, 03:42 AM~12425185
> *from today's Rollerz Only toy drive. good seeing you again out there Jae. and Erik, my bad for not hittin you up homie. i just knew you were gonna be there but didnt know who. i'll be at the stylistics show tomrrow tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good, looking good... :thumbsup: That car WAS something to look at. :yes:

I'll be at the Stylistics also so I'll see you then (probably around 12 or 1). I may head over to the Old Memories drive in El Monte also but not sure yet.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Dec 14 2008, 04:02 AM~12425271
> *sup Carlos, from wat i heard its gonna be in lakewood but heres the flyer i found in the layitlow topic about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nah... it IS in Lakewood. They were talking about that yesterday that they changed the location. He gave me the same flyer yesterday with the Lakewood address.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Dec 14 2008, 08:43 AM~12426279
> *Nah... it IS in Lakewood.  They were talking about that yesterday that they changed the location.  He gave me the same flyer yesterday with the Lakewood address.
> *


cool so im guessin this is the right address? 1301 Sepulveda Blvd, Lakewood, CA

i'll be out there around 12 or 1 too


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Dec 14 2008, 12:42 AM~12425185
> *from today's Rollerz Only toy drive. good seeing you again out there Jae. and Erik, my bad for not hittin you up homie. i just knew you were gonna be there but didnt know who. i'll be at the stylistics show tomrrow tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Likewise Big Mike! Great shot and thanks for giving me the update I asked for!

Howard, sorry I missed you, let's try and connect today!

Carlos, I'm still working on the request you asked me about.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 14 2008, 12:54 PM~12426319
> *Likewise Big Mike! Great shot and thanks for giving me the update I asked for!
> 
> Howard, sorry I missed you, let's try and connect today!
> 
> Carlos, I'm still working on the request you asked me about.
> *


:yes: :yes: We will.


----------



## PROVOK

great photos fellas


----------



## BIGMIKE

hey erik, i got to the show around 2pm but we didnt meet again :dunno:
i didnt have ur number otherwise i woulda called you. i heard el volo was there too. next time i guess, hope you can come around again homie.


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*A Few Pics From The BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS TOY DRIVE 12-13-08*


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Dec 15 2008, 07:45 PM~12440137
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Dec 15 2008, 01:40 AM~12431765
> *hey erik, i got to the show around 2pm but we didnt meet again :dunno:
> i didnt have ur number otherwise i woulda called you. i heard el volo was there too. next time i guess, hope you can come around again homie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah... I probably left at 230 or so.  Volo had to cut out a little earlier but we had a great time. Nice show right? And that Southside rag was HOT. 

The rest of my time here I'm taking it easy so I don't go home and collapse. LOL I'm just kicking back and will probably catch a dinner tonight with friends. Then I'm heading to Carson-Torrance area in the morning to see Erik from our LA Harbor chapter, turn in the rental, and get on the plane.

THANKS to EVERYONE for the hospitality and for opening up southern CA to me and my lens!! Especially Volo for letting me crash for the week and Jae for letting me kick back with you a bit. I can't wait to go through the pics and start posting! :no: :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

You read "Where's Waldo!" Now lets do the lowrider version, 


"Wheres Mando!"












I found this photo in the az side thread! I was caught in the act!


----------



## nobueno

@ Howard ~ Have a great trip back and it was very cool hanging out!

I caught Big Mike in action on Saturday!


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 16 2008, 09:19 PM~12451692
> *@ Howard ~ Have a great trip back and it was very cool hanging out!
> 
> I caught Big Mike in action on Saturday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:cheesy:

thanks Jae


it was so damn cold outside and i was dressed like it was summertime :roflmao:


----------



## GRS-HPR

TTT


----------



## 72 kutty

Here's a couple more from the Vegas show..


----------



## STRANGE

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 17 2008, 10:18 PM~12461732
> *Here's a couple more from the Vegas show..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE!!!!!!


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 17 2008, 09:18 PM~12461732
> *Here's a couple more from the Vegas show..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin: :0 *SWEET*


----------



## FernandoDeanda

Hey guys, Xmas is around the corner so before I go put this on ebay I'd rather offer it here for a lower price. $300.00





> _Originally posted by FernandoDeanda_@Dec 14 2008, 10:12 AM~12426131
> *I have a new Sigma 18-200 F3.5-6.3 DC OS for sale. $400. New in box. Mount is for Canon. I ordered the wrong mount. I have a full frame Canon Mark II and this lens is for Rebel or 40D and such.
> 
> [email protected]
> 325-374-9570
> *


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

just got my nikon d40!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SICK SHOTS

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 17 2008, 10:18 PM~12461732
> *Here's a couple more from the Vegas show..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE SHOTS KUTTY !!!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Dec 16 2008, 05:46 PM~12449375
> *You read "Where's Waldo!" Now lets do the lowrider version,
> "Wheres Mando!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this photo in the az side thread! I was caught in the act!
> *


:scrutinize:










What do I win? :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Dec 16 2008, 05:12 PM~12449094
> *Yeah... I probably left at 230 or so.    Volo had to cut out a little earlier but we had a great time.  Nice show right?  And that Southside rag was HOT.
> 
> The rest of my time here I'm taking it easy so I don't go home and collapse.  LOL  I'm just kicking back and will probably catch a dinner tonight with friends.  Then I'm heading to Carson-Torrance area in the morning to see Erik from our LA Harbor chapter, turn in the rental, and get on the plane.
> 
> THANKS to EVERYONE for the hospitality and for opening up southern CA to me and my lens!!  Especially Volo for letting me crash for the week and Jae for letting me kick back with you a bit.  I can't wait to go through the pics and start posting! :no:  :wave:
> *


You're welcome, Big Howard! It was nice seeing you again. Glad you had a great time out here. Have fun going through those hundreds and hundreds of photos! :cheesy:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Dec 14 2008, 09:40 PM~12431765
> *hey erik, i got to the show around 2pm but we didnt meet again :dunno:
> i didnt have ur number otherwise i woulda called you. i heard el volo was there too. next time i guess, hope you can come around again homie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, missed ya again Big Mike! :uh: 

Yeah man, that six-four was NICE!!!


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Dec 18 2008, 12:09 PM~12466515
> *Damn, missed ya again Big Mike!  :uh:
> 
> Yeah man, that six-four was NICE!!!
> *


yea, you should come down to the show in SA this sunday, if you can


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 14 2008, 12:51 AM~12425215
> *I'll be working on a project in Chino tomorrow and Monday.  Where is this Stylistics show at?
> *


And you had a game on sunday  What up bro


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## mr.fisheye

*FROM ME and JUANITAS SHOOT FOR...LOWRIDER SUPREME Clothing Co....*


----------



## mr.fisheye

KILLER SHOTS EVERYBODY....I CANT EVEN KEEP UP WITH THE COMMENTS ON EVERYONES DOPE ASS PIX....SO HERE IS A BLANKET MESSAGE....*U FUCKERS ARE MY HEROS!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife

Got my Nikon D80 with the 18-135mm!! Found it on craigslist BRAND NEW IN BOX!! $200 cheaper than retail! I got lucky! Older lady got it from her husband for her Bday which was earlier this month. She wanted diamond earings instead.....so he got her those and told her to sell the camera. LOL.....To be honest, I think HER AND I won on this deal! :biggrin: 


Messing with the D80 the day I bought it at a local toy drive we went to....
















































Can't wait till I really put it to use this weekend!


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Dec 18 2008, 04:23 PM~12467124
> *KILLER SHOTS EVERYBODY....I CANT EVEN KEEP UP WITH THE COMMENTS ON EVERYONES DOPE ASS PIX....SO HERE IS A BLANKET MESSAGE....U FUCKERS ARE MY HEROS!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



X2000


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Dec 18 2008, 01:04 PM~12466484
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do I win?  :biggrin:
> *





:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by STRANGE+Dec 17 2008, 10:52 PM~12462095-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2008, 02:44 AM~12463722
> *  :biggrin:  :0 SWEET
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SICK SHOTS_@Dec 18 2008, 11:17 AM~12465604
> *NICE SHOTS KUTTY !!!
> *



Thanks fellas, I was just going through some pics from the Vegas show and thought those looked cool.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Dec 18 2008, 07:22 PM~12469775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Niiiceeee... :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty

A picture from a while back...


----------



## Knightstalker

:thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

My son has taken interest in photography. What's a decent entry level DSLR camera that he can work with, that is not too dated and has decent functionality.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

* TTT*


----------



## SICK SHOTS

WHATS UP GUYS !!! OK SO WHO'S DOING WHAT SHOWS THIS WEEKEND ??? I'M MOST LIKELY GONNA B AT THE " BEST OF FRIENDS " SHOW IN EAST LA !!! 
WELL WITCH EVER SHOW U GUYS GO 2 , BECAREFUL AND HAVE A NICE WEEKEND !!! JUST A HEADS UP , LOL IF ANY1 CARES I'LL B AT THE MAJESTICS SHOW @ HOLLYWOOD PARK !!! I WOULD LIKE 2 MEET U GUYS WHO TAKE SOME OF THESE BADASS PIX !!! LOL JUST LIKE OUT 4 THE LIL FAT VATO W/A CAMERA AND A " GROUPE " HAT ON !!! PEACE OUT GUYS !!!


----------



## richie562

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Dec 18 2008, 01:17 PM~12467086
> *FROM ME and  JUANITAS SHOOT FOR...LOWRIDER SUPREME Clothing Co....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*DAAMNMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
:0  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## richie562

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 18 2008, 07:41 PM~12470554
> *A picture from a while back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Dec 19 2008, 06:39 PM~12479102
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



Thanks


----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Dec 20 2008, 05:05 AM~12482072
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sup Bullet! :biggrin: I like that black and white photo. Looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 18 2008, 08:41 PM~12470554
> *A picture from a while back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH YEAH! 
:nicoderm:


----------



## PROVOK




----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 20 2008, 09:48 AM~12482699
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



The last one is off the hook, nice work!


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 20 2008, 11:06 AM~12482772
> *The last one is off the hook, nice work!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 20 2008, 10:13 AM~12482812
> *:biggrin:
> *


killer shots homie.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:cheesy:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

AWESOME WORK FROM EVERYONE KEEP IT UP HOMIES ...


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Dec 18 2008, 08:22 PM~12469775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

Just got my computer back yesterday, pretty soon I'll be contributing to the best topic on lil again, keep up all the great shots guys.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 19 2008, 08:54 AM~12474585
> *My son has taken interest in photography. What's a decent entry level DSLR camera that he can work with, that is not too dated and has decent functionality.
> *


Everything out right now is sufficient. What's your budget? I'm partial to Nikon whereas others on here are partial to Canon. Visit a camera shop and hold em and see what he prefers. You can get a good start with $1000.


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

From Club Suede


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 20 2008, 05:08 PM~12484443
> *Everything out right now is sufficient. What's your budget? I'm partial to Nikon whereas others on here are partial to Canon. Visit a camera shop and hold em and see what he prefers. You can get a good start with $1000.
> *


Thanks for the reply. Being that he's gonna be 13 I wanna make sure that it's something he'll stick with before I invest serious $$. I was thinking maybe the D40 or something along those lines.


----------



## mxcn_roc

Hey Guys, I'm selling copies of this awesome video tutorials on understanding exposure and understanding the zone system. It's probably the best $50 investment I've made. 

If anyone of you is interested, I'll hook you up with a copy for $20. PM me if you need more info or need my paypal info.  

BRIEF EXPLANATION OF VIDEO:

*Perfect Exposure for Digital Photography*

_This video will change the way you use your camera! Understanding the zone system is essential for capturing great photos. Ones’ that look the way you always wanted. If you just leave metering to the camera, your photos will look dull and flat. Start getting your exposures right and your photographs will be crisp and full of detail and depth. Become a better photographer... a much better photographer, in just over an hour! You can even use your cameras built in meter. Tim makes it so easy, you’ll laugh.

Tim Cooper has been travelling all over the nation for several years, helping thousands of photographers hone their craft. A huge crowd favorite has always been his sessions on the Zone System for Digital Photographers. For the first time ever, Tim sat down in his studio and captured the magic on this video. As you watch, Tims’ plain English style will cause you to understand light and exposure._ 










---

Also selling a disk of 120 Photoshop graphic templates for you peeps doing Wedding Photography. It's also $20. But if you want both the Exposure disk and Wedding disk, I'll hook you up with a special deal.

--

I've been busy doing my stuff out in L.A. for the past week, so I'm catching up with all you peep's work and all I have to say is that I'm impressed. :thumbsup: 

Keep doing your stuff!


----------



## Sonny P

1 LO 64, if he's 13 and just starting to try it out then the D40 or Rebel (depends on whether you prefer nikon or canon, and those two cameras have comparisons online stating the pros and cons of each) would be a good level to recommend. those two aren't as expensive as many cameras but they're at a high enough level of quality to last him a while and get some really good shots. If he's not really serious about it you might want to research some less expensive cameras. keep in mind that if you do get a d40 or rebel you shouldn't just look at the camera price, because that is just the price of the "body"; you'd still need a few hundred more dollars to buy a lens for it. I don't know any photographers at that age so you might be a better judge, but i hope this helps. do some research and see what works best for you.

a bike from streetlow in antioch, with the owner in the background:


----------



## Sonny P

I have a question for you guys. i do work for companies sometimes but mostly i do freelance photography. since i normally work for myself, i need to handle advertising. i'm wondering how you guys advertise and market your services and what seems to work best (flyers, word of mouth, websites, someone else does it for you, etc). it would also help to know who here works for a business or magazine, who runs their own business, and who's just a self employed photographer or doing it as a hobby


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Dec 21 2008, 12:21 PM~12489926
> *1 LO 64, if he's 13 and just starting to try it out then the D40 or Rebel (depends on whether you prefer nikon or canon, and those two cameras have comparisons online stating the pros and cons of each) would be a good level to recommend. those two aren't as expensive as many cameras but they're at a high enough level of quality to last him a while and get some really good shots. If he's not really serious about it you might want to research some less expensive cameras. keep in mind that if you do get a d40 or rebel you shouldn't just look at the camera price, because that is just the price of the "body"; you'd still need a few hundred more dollars to buy a lens for it. I don't know any photographers at that age so you might be a better judge, but i hope this helps. do some research and see what works best for you.
> 
> a bike from streetlow in antioch, with the owner in the background:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


@ Sonny P ~ Nice shot! I get most of my work via word of mouth. I have my blog and business cards I for advertisement.

@ 1LO64 ~ You can't go wrong with the D40 or the Rebel as Sonny P mentioned. If $$ is an issue, you might check craigslist.com for a near new or new camera for your son. I'm found some real good deals on there. 

@ Carlos ~ Sorry, no one got back to me in regards to your request. Hope your trip out here was productive.

BTW, here's a shot my 5yr old son took with my daughter's point & shoot camera. Not bad huh!?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Today! :biggrin: 


















No zoom on the last pic! I got up close and personal with this hopper!


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns+Dec 20 2008, 05:08 PM~12485029-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Club Suede
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Dec 21 2008, 06:11 PM~12492827
> *@ Sonny P ~ Nice shot! I get most of my work via word of mouth. I have my blog and business cards I for advertisement.
> 
> @ 1LO64 ~ You can't go wrong with the D40 or the Rebel as Sonny P mentioned. If $$ is an issue, you might check craigslist.com for a near new or new camera for your son. I'm found some real good deals on there.
> 
> @ Carlos ~ Sorry, no one got back to me in regards to your request. Hope your trip out here was productive.
> 
> BTW, here's a shot my 5yr old son took with  my daughter's point & shoot camera. Not bad huh!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not bad at all, thats tight that your son is into photography too :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Dec 21 2008, 07:27 PM~12492960
> *Today! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No zoom on the last pic! I got up close and personal with this hopper!
> *



:thumbsup: I like the sun peekin in that last pic.. Nice shots Mando!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 21 2008, 08:37 PM~12493792
> *:thumbsup: I like the sun peekin in that last pic.. Nice shots Mando!
> *


Thanks Bro! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## 72 kutty

Bad ass shots Big Mando....all of them!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 21 2008, 09:05 PM~12494180
> *Bad ass shots Big Mando....all of them!
> *


Thanks bro!!! I learned from watching you guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 21 2008, 09:05 PM~12494180
> *Bad ass shots Big Mando....all of them!
> *


X2!


----------



## Sonny P

Thanks jae. Can anyone else help me out about the advertising question?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Dec 21 2008, 01:21 PM~12489926
> *1 LO 64, if he's 13 and just starting to try it out then the D40 or Rebel (depends on whether you prefer nikon or canon, and those two cameras have comparisons online stating the pros and cons of each) would be a good level to recommend. those two aren't as expensive as many cameras but they're at a high enough level of quality to last him a while and get some really good shots. If he's not really serious about it you might want to research some less expensive cameras. keep in mind that if you do get a d40 or rebel you shouldn't just look at the camera price, because that is just the price of the "body"; you'd still need a few hundred more dollars to buy a lens for it. I don't know any photographers at that age so you might be a better judge, but i hope this helps. do some research and see what works best for you.
> 
> a bike from streetlow in antioch, with the owner in the background:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for the replies everybody. I'll check into the D40.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Dec 21 2008, 11:40 PM~12495844
> *Thanks jae. Can anyone else help me out about the advertising question?
> *



A lot of my advertising is word of mouth.


----------



## _BANDIT_

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 18 2008, 08:41 PM~12470554
> *A picture from a while back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

Just some samples of my recent California trip:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Dec 21 2008, 10:40 PM~12495844
> *Thanks jae. Can anyone else help me out about the advertising question?
> *


I get around by word of mouth too


----------



## BIGMIKE

another one from the angel's stadium


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 21 2008, 10:33 PM~12495223
> *X2!
> *


Thanks Jae!


----------



## Richard Slapson




----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## BigMandoAZ

BigMando in action!!!! I dont know who took this pic, but I like it! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Dec 22 2008, 01:41 PM~12499288
> *another one from the angel's stadium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a clean ass shot!


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Dec 22 2008, 01:59 PM~12499896
> *Thats a clean ass shot!
> *


Thanks Mando..I like how you capture the crowd and hop action in your pics :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Dec 22 2008, 03:30 PM~12500225
> *Thanks Mando..I like how you capture the crowd and hop action in your pics :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Big Mike! :biggrin: Just trying to get a lil bit of everything in!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 20 2008, 09:48 AM~12482699
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DizZam!  

Nasty Likes! :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon

Bad as pictures fellas....keep them coming .


Got this shot the other day when it was like 5 below 0 in chitown .This is what happens to your car when you are parked by the fire hadrant and the pipes burst


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

who needs Nikon gear?


----------



## 72 kutty

what you got?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 23 2008, 03:23 PM~12509350
> *what you got?
> *


x2


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Dec 23 2008, 04:01 PM~12509623
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice.. :thumbsup: I just seen the rest on your myspace homie.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 23 2008, 04:05 PM~12509646
> *Nice.. :thumbsup: I just seen the rest on your myspace homie.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie! :biggrin: I still have a few I need to go through. I'll be posting some more soon! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Dec 23 2008, 05:29 PM~12510295
> *Thanks homie!  :biggrin: I still have a few I need to go through. I'll be posting some more soon! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Dec 23 2008, 03:46 PM~12509519
> *x2
> *


X3!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Dec 23 2008, 11:37 AM~12508144
> *Bad as pictures fellas....keep them  coming .
> Got this shot the other day when it was like 5 below 0 in chitown .This is what happens to your car when you are parked by the fire hadrant and the pipes burst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good Pic :0 :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Whats up Gente! Just to wish all of you a Merry Christmas! Hope that you & your family have a very blessed holiday! :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Dec 23 2008, 03:46 PM~12509519
> *x2
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Dec 24 2008, 10:28 AM~12516613
> *Whats up Gente! Just to wish all of you a Merry Christmas! Hope that you & your family have a very blessed holiday!    :thumbsup:
> *


likewise mando.....also want to wish all my fellow lowriders and photographers a merry christmas..."value the things that are important and get rid of the rest for 09"  GOD BLESS

-Fisheye


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR!
. *
*.¸.*..
.¸.•..¸.•*¨) ¸.•*¨
(¸.•.. (¸.•.. .•.. ¸¸.•¨
. . * + * * . + * .*.
. * + * JUST * + .
+ . . * + . + * . * +
* . + *SPRINKLING;+* +
+ . . * + . + * . * + .
+ , *GOOD *+*CHEER+* +
+ . . * + . + * . * + .*
* + * AND *+ BEST *+ WISHES.+ *
+ . . * + . + * . * +
+FOR* +*THE .+HOLIDAYS*.*
. * + * * + . *+ *
.+..*.*AND+ ALWAYS*.+.*
.+*... +.*...+*..+*..+*
*+ *FROM*BPD1*


----------



## Ecalderon

Merry xmas to all as well .Have a great one with family and friends .


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Dec 24 2008, 05:08 PM~12519979
> *Merry xmas to all as well .Have a great one with family and friends .
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

Let me throw mine out there as well. Everyone be safe & Merry Christmas.


----------



## Sonny P

yup, merry christmas everyone


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Question:

What do people prefer..........

Nikon or Canon?

Why?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 25 2008, 01:43 PM~12524893
> *Question:
> 
> What do people prefer..........
> 
> Nikon or Canon?
> 
> Why?
> *



NIKON

I never owned another brand of camera like cannon or sony, So I couldnt really tell you! But I like the one I have and cant see any reason to change to another brand! 

Plus I have heard nuthing but really good reviews on Nikon Brand Camera's! I think thats what got me to buy nikon!


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Dec 25 2008, 03:48 PM~12525624
> *NIKON
> 
> I never owned another brand of camera like cannon or sony, So I couldnt really tell you! But I like the one I have and cant see any reason to change to another brand!
> 
> Plus I have heard nuthing but really good reviews on Nikon Brand Camera's! I think thats what got me to buy nikon!
> *



I agree!


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Dec 25 2008, 03:48 PM~12525624
> *NIKON
> 
> I never owned another brand of camera like cannon or sony, So I couldnt really tell you! But I like the one I have and cant see any reason to change to another brand!
> 
> Plus I have heard nuthing but really good reviews on Nikon Brand Camera's! I think thats what got me to buy nikon!
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 25 2008, 01:43 PM~12524893
> *Question:
> 
> What do people prefer..........
> 
> Nikon or Canon?
> 
> Why?
> *


Let's just say that every pro photographer/photojournalist I know, only uses Canon. 

If you need any proof, just pay attention to the sidelines at any sporting event or at any event coverage. :thumbsup: 

But hey, what do those guys know? :0


----------



## STRANGE

How About this ONE? Sony α (alpha) DSLR-A350???



Sony A 350


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 25 2008, 09:04 PM~12527167
> *Let's just say that every pro photographer/photojournalist  I know, only uses Canon.
> 
> If you need any proof, just pay attention to the sidelines at any sporting event or at any event coverage. :thumbsup:
> 
> But hey, what do those guys know?  :0
> *


Any pros/cons between the two you can point out?


----------



## SouthsideLife




----------



## LurchPP

Just wanna get some opinions on some stuff i aint no professional or nothing i jsut do this for my carclub and for fun... let me know what you guys think.


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Dec 25 2008, 08:24 PM~12527752
> *Just wanna get some opinions on some stuff i aint no professional or nothing i jsut do this for my carclub and for fun... let me know what you guys think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Keep it up you have a good eye ...

some of my work www.modelmayhem.com/bulletproofdesigns1


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

Thanks to all you talented photographers for all the great keep up the AWESOME work Homies i love photography its rewarding to see my pics on myspace ,web sites ect. 

Knowing I'm in this thread with you guys is an Honor and thanks for all the great comments have a safe and HAPPY NEW YEAR .

All you guys are very talented ROCK ON ....

And its been an honor meeting some of you also at shows and events thanks for the advice keep in touch in the coming new year ..


----------



## big s

New to the photography let me know what yall think.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+Dec 25 2008, 02:48 PM~12525624-->
> 
> 
> 
> NIKON
> 
> I never owned another brand of camera like cannon or sony, So I couldnt really tell you! But I like the one I have and cant see any reason to change to another brand!
> 
> Plus I have heard nuthing but really good reviews on Nikon Brand Camera's! I think thats what got me to buy nikon!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 72 [email protected] 25 2008, 04:39 PM~12526212
> *I agree!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-magicmayhem_@Dec 25 2008, 06:53 PM~12527076
> *x3 :biggrin:
> *


x4


----------



## Rod Stewart

quick question to all the photogs - does it not make a huge difference on which lens you use when looking for a certain shot?

i see a ton of decent pics on here that would likely look 10x better had they used a nice lens or if they had appropriate settings (ie shutter/ap). 

some of these inspiring photographers should think about getting good equipment (lenses, filters) and doing some homework on camera settings and lighting.  

keep up the good work, knuckleheads! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Dec 26 2008, 04:13 PM~12532238
> *quick question to all the photogs - does it not make a huge difference on which lens you use when looking for a certain shot?
> 
> i see a ton of decent pics on here that would likely look 10x better had they used a nice lens or if they had appropriate settings (ie shutter/ap).
> 
> some of these inspiring photographers should think about getting good equipment (lenses, filters) and doing some homework on camera settings and lighting.
> 
> keep up the good work, knuckleheads!  :biggrin:
> *


yup. some of us like me tho cant afford all the lenses and lighting just yet :biggrin: 

but for now i gotta work with what i got. and so i ask on here and look up shit on the internet and what all the settings are for...it helps to read up on it and just try shit on your own...if you know what you're working with and the capablities of your camera then you can make the most of it and still have some great pictures..but of course and the extra lighting and the way you set it up can make a big ass difference in gettin the shot you have in your mind.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Dec 26 2008, 05:20 PM~12532283
> *yup. some of us like me tho cant afford all the lenses and lighting just yet  :biggrin:
> 
> but for now i gotta work with what i got. and so i ask on here and look up shit on the internet and what all the settings are for...it helps to read up on it and just try shit on your own...if you know what you're working with and the capablities of your camera then you can make the most of it and still have some great pictures..*



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 25 2008, 01:43 PM~12524893
> *Question:
> 
> What do people prefer..........
> 
> Nikon or Canon?
> 
> Why?
> *


I use Nikon, personally...they have never let me down (i have a digital and film slr).... cant tell u too much bout canon, other than i know they are good cameras as well, never used one before  

im just a loyal mofo....and my nikon(s) show me love...so i show it back....

but if you wanna get super techinical....the camera dont matter, its the eye lookin thru it....my mentor..used to go buy cameras at pawn shops...old school cheap film cameras....and dude would murder any picture he took.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

but the new digitals (nikon and canon) have alot of great new features....so it depends man...

my advice for a beginner (like me :biggrin: )...buy something affordable but not cheap......master it and the basics (shutter speeds ,apeture, flash settings etc)...then once you have a good general knowledge of camera functions and what not(some thing are universal on all cameras)....then when u ready...bump yourself up to a nice camera


thats my .02 cents....but either way bro...good luck, keep finger bangin(YOUR CAMERA :biggrin: ) and post up your work 
IM A SLUT FOR GOOD PIX!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Dec 27 2008, 12:23 PM~12536668
> *I use Nikon, personally...they have never let me down (i have a digital and film slr).... cant tell u too much bout canon, other than i know they are good cameras as well, never used one before
> 
> im just a loyal mofo....and my nikon(s) show me love...so i show it back....
> 
> but if you wanna get super techinical....the camera dont matter, its the eye lookin thru it....my mentor..used to go buy cameras at pawn shops...old school cheap film cameras....and dude would murder any picture he took.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> but the new digitals (nikon and canon) have alot of great new features....so it depends man...
> 
> my advice for a beginner (like me :biggrin: )...buy something affordable but not cheap......master it and the basics (shutter speeds ,apeture, flash settings etc)...then once you have a good general knowledge of camera functions and what not(some thing are universal on all cameras)....then when u ready...bump yourself up to a nice camera
> thats my .02 cents....but either way bro...good luck, keep finger bangin(YOUR CAMERA :biggrin: ) and post up your work
> IM A SLUT FOR GOOD PIX!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the feedback. I was doing some research the last couple of days and according to some Nikon always had a slight edge on technology, however Canon would always pull ahead with a new model and features. It also looks like ISO, low-light conditions, and backwards compatibility are something that needs to be considered. Since this is my sons first camera I just want something that is easy to work with that takes quality pics.

I saw the Nikon D40 in Radio shack with a lens for $499. Something tells me to buy Canon but research says Nikon. I think at this level of the game (Beginner) you can't go wrong with either brand since they're both leading the industry.


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 27 2008, 11:35 AM~12536737
> *Thanks for the feedback. I was doing some research the last couple of days and according to some Nikon always had a slight edge on technology, however Canon would always pull ahead with a new model and features. It also looks like ISO, low-light conditions, and backwards compatibility are something that needs to be considered. Since this is my sons first camera I just want something that is easy to work with that takes quality pics.
> 
> I saw the Nikon D40 in Radio shack with a lens for $499. Something tells me to buy Canon but research says Nikon. I think at this level of the game (Beginner) you can't go wrong with either brand since they're both leading the industry.
> *


yeah the d40...is a great begginer camera...actually..i would say semi pro, takes good quality pix...especially if its for your kid....btw respect on showing the youth the arts man....not enough kids actually get exposed and supported by their parents on artistic stuff bro....kids nowadays think they can get by on life playing video games lol.... so pros there bro!!

would love to see your sons work...actually tell him to post up...so we can show him love....he will get in to it quick  :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK

i've gotten great shots with point and shoot cameras. stick with nikon or canon for now. you will get more help on here with those 2 brands. best thing to do is learn all the settings and what they do. i spend as much money on books and mags then i do on gear.

BTW, great shots fellas. keep it up.


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

One of my faves ..








*BPD1 Model PURE*


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Dec 27 2008, 01:24 PM~12537339
> *One of my faves ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BPD1 Model PURE
> *


nice work...love the softening effects...killer shot


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye+Dec 27 2008, 12:58 PM~12536874-->
> 
> 
> 
> yeah the d40...is a great begginer camera...actually..i would say semi pro, takes good quality pix...especially if its for your kid....btw respect on showing the youth the arts man....not enough kids actually get exposed and supported by their parents on artistic stuff bro....kids nowadays think they can get by on life playing video games lol.... so pros there bro!!
> 
> would love to see your sons work...actually tell him to post up...so we can show him love....he will get in to it quick    :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks brother..I'll be sure to post some of what he takes. He's already very artistic and loves to draw. I hope photography will be a good transition for him.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PROVOK_@Dec 27 2008, 01:04 PM~12536914
> *i've gotten great shots with point and shoot cameras. stick with nikon or canon for now. you will get more help on here with those 2 brands. best thing to do is learn all the settings and what they do. i spend as much money on books and mags then i do on gear.
> 
> BTW, great shots fellas. keep it up.
> *


Thanks man.....this kit for $500 seems decent. I'm gonna go back and check it out Monday.


----------



## 72 kutty

Some pictures from a while back.....not cars


----------



## nobueno

Nice ones Kutty! The family & I went to the Zoo today.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 27 2008, 10:57 PM~12541332
> *Nice ones Kutty! The family & I went to the Zoo today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Cool shots...those pics I took were from 06, the first week I got my first SLR.


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 25 2008, 09:43 PM~12524893
> *Question:
> 
> What do people prefer..........
> 
> Nikon or Canon?
> 
> Why?
> *


I prefer everything with film, (non digital) 
I've learned more about photography in a few months then a full year of study and using that damn digital thing.

For personal pictures I still use my 10+ year old analoge Nikon, just the fact that you can't point and shoot, check the back and then take another 50 pics is just pushing you to think about light, composition alot more. I also like the techniques of using different films in various light sircumstances.

But then again for paid jobs I use Digital, pure for the comfort and quickness. 

About the digital camera's in my opinion Nikon has some better starter lenses, but Canon has better result in high ISO shots. Professional camera's I think and have been told by various photographers that Canon is best, mostly beceause that Canon has some very good quality lenses.


----------



## YellowAmigo

some I took a few weeks ago....


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 27 2008, 09:49 PM~12537451
> *Some pictures from a while back.....not cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pictures!!  
Where were they taken? Looks like a nice place in the first 2 pics.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Nice pics guys! I shot this one yesterday while out in the desert.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Dec 28 2008, 11:41 AM~12543739
> *Nice pictures!!
> Where were they taken? Looks like a nice place in the first 2 pics.
> *



The zoo pics are from the San Fran zoo and the other ones are at a place called China Beach near Monterey.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Dec 28 2008, 02:09 PM~12544548
> *Nice pics guys! I shot this one yesterday while out in the desert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I was just checking that one out on your myspace...nice shot!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 28 2008, 02:30 PM~12544673
> *I was just checking that one out on your myspace...nice shot!
> *


Thanks Kutty! This one is unedited the one on myspace is. Did you see the dead cow?


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

Tell me what you think -
I been doing these shots all month
I using two stobe lights
Graff wall is done my friends "SO FRESH CREW" also from Mobberz.com


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 27 2008, 12:49 PM~12537451
> *Some pictures from a while back.....not cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tight pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Dec 28 2008, 02:41 PM~12544756
> *Thanks Kutty! This one is unedited the one on myspace is. Did you see the dead cow?
> *



Yeah I seen the dead cow.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Anyone know a good graphic guy? I need a logo made.


----------



## BOUNZIN

heres some non car ones i took


----------



## BOUNZIN

clean up the blur as much as i could boats suck


----------



## MALIBUZLAC




----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Dec 28 2008, 04:17 PM~12545777
> *Anyone know a good graphic guy? I need a logo made.
> *



Contact Sonny P. here on LIL ...


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Dec 28 2008, 04:51 PM~12546008
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clean up the blur as much as i could boats suck
> *



Hope you like it i cleaned it up as best as i could and added a little color hope you like it ...


----------



## BIGMIKE

Who's gonna be at Majestics New Years picnic for sure?
Ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz

Here I go again...Gotta Love Life


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Dec 29 2008, 02:31 PM~12552457
> *Here I go again...Gotta Love Life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Dec 29 2008, 04:18 AM~12549878
> *Contact Sonny P. here on LIL ...
> *


Thanks Homie!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Have you guys seen this video? This some real gangsta shit!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Dec 29 2008, 02:24 PM~12552402
> *Who's gonna be at Majestics New Years picnic for sure?
> Ill be there :biggrin:
> *


See you there! I'll be there! :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 29 2008, 02:56 PM~12553053
> *See you there! I'll be there!  :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK




----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Dec 29 2008, 02:23 PM~12552815
> *Have you guys seen this video? This some real gangsta shit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha that's me right there.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Dec 29 2008, 09:34 PM~12556808
> *haha that's me right there.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Twotonz

sup guys...havent been on here for a good minute since im currently in Michoacan, Mexico. I just wanted to stop by this topic an share a few flicks that ive taken over here

from the first day in my hometown of Torrecillas, Michoacan









what my lunch and dinner have looked like for the past 2weeks









my grandma - 82yrs old


----------



## Twotonz

west side









the church that was just build in my hometown of Torrecillas, Michoacan









during and Aztec dance in my hometown


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

firme!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 29 2008, 08:02 PM~12554963
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I take it she's your wife or girlfriend? Since she is the subject of a lot of your photos. :0


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 30 2008, 10:21 AM~12559812
> *sup guys...havent been on here for a good minute since im currently in Michoacan, Mexico.  I just wanted to stop by this topic an share a few flicks that ive taken over here
> 
> from the first day in my hometown of Torrecillas, Michoacan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what my lunch and dinner have looked like for the past 2weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my grandma - 82yrs old
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Bad as pictures bro...Making me hungry with them tacos lol

.I like that picture of your gradma ,came out really nice .


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 29 2008, 08:02 PM~12554963
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 excellent :cheesy:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 30 2008, 10:23 AM~12559822
> *west side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the church that was just build in my hometown of Torrecillas, Michoacan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> during and Aztec dance in my hometown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice!!!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Dec 30 2008, 10:31 AM~12559876
> *Nice!!!!!!
> *



x3 Twotonz.. looks like you're enjoying yourself big homie.. :biggrin: 




Nice pics.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

thanks guys....but i think i might be overdozing in tacos and beer over here...lol


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 30 2008, 11:28 AM~12559855
> *I take it she's your wife or girlfriend?  Since she is the subject of a lot of your photos.  :0
> *


homegirl. she lets me shoot her when i get new gear or ideas.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 30 2008, 09:59 AM~12560090
> *thanks guys....but i think i might be overdozing in tacos and beer over here...lol
> *


That's nonsense homie. Keep working on that third ton! :biggrin:

Great pics by the way..mi familia es de Morelia, Michoacan


----------



## PROVOK

Who prints and frames their photos?


----------



## CADILLACJON

I just ordered a DSLR on boxing day can't wait to get it!!


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 30 2008, 10:59 AM~12560090
> *thanks guys....but i think i might be overdozing in tacos and beer over here...lol
> *


ha ha ...tacos in mexico are the best .Enjoy the rest of your vac bro .Check out a picture of my Grandma i shot a while back rocking the famous star & straps hat .Got to love our O.G's


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Dec 29 2008, 08:02 PM~12554963
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats sexy! Nice shot!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 30 2008, 10:23 AM~12559822
> *
> 
> during and Aztec dance in my hometown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats a badass shot homie! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Dec 30 2008, 02:40 PM~12561863
> *ha ha ...tacos in mexico are the best .Enjoy the rest of your vac bro .Check out a picture of my Grandma i shot a while back rocking the famous star & straps hat  .Got to love our O.G's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats up Mayhem! Havent heard from you in a few! How you been? Props on the photo homie! I like black and white photos!


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Dec 30 2008, 02:53 PM~12561934
> *Whats up Mayhem! Havent heard from you in a few! How you been? Props on the photo homie! I like black and white photos!
> *


Sup mando ,

Yeah its been a bit i havent been around .Had a newborn babygirl last month and with work and school ive been all tight up .How is things by you ? .Thanks for the props bro


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Dec 30 2008, 03:04 PM~12561987
> *Sup mando ,
> 
> Yeah its been a bit i havent been  around .Had a newborn babygirl last month and with work and school ive been all tight up .How is things by you ? .Thanks for the props bro
> *



Congrats on the your new BabyGirl! :thumbsup: Im doin good bro! Family, work, photo's and lowride! What more can you ask for! lol


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Dec 30 2008, 03:53 PM~12562352
> *Congrats on the your new BabyGirl!  :thumbsup: Im doin good bro! Family, work, photo's and lowride! What more can you ask for! lol
> *





:werd: :thumbsup: That's a great quote right there homie.. might have to put it under my signature here.. :biggrin:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Dec 29 2008, 10:31 PM~12552457
> *Here I go again...Gotta Love Life
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I really like that picture!!!
Individuals has some great cars.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Dec 30 2008, 04:00 PM~12562424
> *:werd: :thumbsup:  That's a great quote right there homie.. might have to put it under my signature here.. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Thats does sound tight huh! I see your new signature! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

I got a question for you guys? How do you copyright your material???


----------



## BigMandoAZ

I just noticed that when I add my name to a photo the whole photo gets a lil fuzzy. Damn I need to buy photoshop!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Dec 30 2008, 04:37 PM~12562698
> *:biggrin: Thats does sound tight huh! I see your new signature!  :thumbsup:
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty

:biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Might've found a decent SLR for my son. How does a Nikon D40 with an extra battery and 8gb memory card with 6 months left on the warranty sound for $375?


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 31 2008, 05:22 AM~12567981
> *Might've found a decent SLR for my son. How does a Nikon D40 with an extra battery and 8gb memory card with 6 months left on the warranty sound for $375?
> *


Not bad but expect to spend another $300 for a lense


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Dec 31 2008, 10:59 AM~12569621
> *Not bad but expect to spend another $300 for a lense
> *


X2


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 30 2008, 10:00 PM~12565846
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Nice one Kutty! Style has some cars!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Dec 31 2008, 11:59 AM~12569621
> *Not bad but expect to spend another $300 for a lense
> *


Comes with a 18-55mm, f/3.5-5.6G ED II


----------



## mxcn_roc

Perfect item for the New Year!  

Strobist DVD








_It is aimed at advanced amateur photographers who would like to gain a better understanding of how use small flashes off-camera to improve the quality of light in their photos._

If anyone is interested, PM for details. It retails for $129.99. But, I already have a copy, so you know what that means.


----------



## SICK SHOTS

whats up guys !!! so u at the show 2morrow !!!


----------



## Sonny P

once again you guys have come out with some amazing work. mayhem great black and white og shot, that's classic. twotonz, love the shots from mexico. kutty i like those zoo shots and all, that first tree pic reminds me of an image i saw in a magazine once winning some kind of photo of the year award. mando i like the perspectives, and always a fan of black and whites. also i saw something about contacting me for a logo, i designed my own and i've done several others; i'd be glad to help out.

now that i'm back after being out for a while i might as well contribute. here's a few recently processed old photos of a chingo bling performance:





































as for the logo, here's an icon i did a while back including my logo


----------



## Knightstalker

*HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMIES!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

*HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMIES!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

*HAPPY NEW YEAR HOMIES!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

Holy shit... Damn blackberry quadrupuled my post... :uh:


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 1 2009, 12:17 AM~12574971
> *Holy shit... Damn blackberry quadrupuled my post... :uh:
> *


haha, happy new year. here's my last posted pic for 2008:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## BigMandoAZ

To all the photog homies, 
"BIG" things goin down in 2009!!!!


----------



## nobueno

Happy New Year everyone! Here's a shot from today's Majestics picnic at Hollywood Park. Good seeing you Big Mike, Art aka Sick Shots and Sergio G!


----------



## Stickz

*HAPPY NEW YEARS GUYS!*


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 2 2009, 12:21 AM~12582548
> *HAPPY NEW YEARS GUYS!
> *


x2


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Dec 22 2008, 03:21 PM~12500820
> *Thanks Big Mike! :biggrin: Just trying to get a lil bit of everything in!
> *


sup Mando...got this pic today...something inspired by your pics...its from an after hop...i know they're not hoppin but fuck it lol im sure you'll understand it :dunno:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Dec 30 2008, 03:53 PM~12562352
> *Congrats on the your new BabyGirl!  :thumbsup: Im doin good bro! Family, work, photo's and lowride! What more can you ask for! lol
> *


Thanks big dawg ...


----------



## Ecalderon

Hope everyone had a great and safe new years .Wish you all well in 2009.


Kutty ... love that shot bro .Great angle capturing that nice as ride.

Carlos...thanks alot for the hook up on the set of the cd's got them tuesday .

Sonny...those some nice shots bro .That foo is funny as hell .Got a shot from him out in dallas about 2 years.Keep them coming bro

Jae... Great picture .Looks like it was a great day with clear sky's at the majestics event

Big mike...Nice shot as always bro .


Mando ...likes that b/w picture.looking bad as


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Jan 2 2009, 07:31 AM~12583086
> *Hope everyone had a great and safe new years .Wish you all well in 2009.
> Kutty ... love that shot bro .Great angle capturing that nice as ride.
> 
> Carlos...thanks alot for the hook up  on the set of the cd's got them tuesday .
> 
> Sonny...those some nice shots bro .That foo is funny as hell .Got a shot from him out in dallas about 2 years.Keep them coming bro
> 
> Jae... Great picture .Looks like it was a great day with clear sky's at the majestics event
> 
> Big mike...Nice shot as always bro .
> Mando ...likes that b/w picture.looking bad as
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Jan 1 2009, 11:23 PM~12581884-->
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year everyone! Here's a shot from today's Majestics picnic at Hollywood Park. Good seeing you Big Mike, Art aka Sick Shots and Sergio G!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIGMIKE_@Jan 2 2009, 02:41 AM~12582781
> *sup Mando...got this pic today...something inspired by your pics...its from an after hop...i know they're not hoppin but fuck it lol im sure you'll understand it :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Nice pics guys... :thumbsup:


> :worship: :worship: :worship: < in advance for pics from the Majestics New Years picnic.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Jan 1 2009, 10:23 PM~12581884-->
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year everyone! Here's a shot from today's Majestics picnic at Hollywood Park. Good seeing you Big Mike, Art aka Sick Shots and Sergio G!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good seeing you too again Jae
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Knightstalker_@Jan 2 2009, 08:47 AM~12583780
> *Nice pics guys... :thumbsup:
> > :worship: :worship: :worship:  < in advance for pics from the Majestics New Years picnic.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## langeberg

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 2 2009, 07:23 AM~12581884
> *Happy New Year everyone! Here's a shot from today's Majestics picnic at Hollywood Park. Good seeing you Big Mike, Art aka Sick Shots and Sergio G!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shot


----------



## mxcn_roc

From my last shoot of 2008.  









Thanks to Jeremy from Majestics for letting me shot this badass car and to Knightstalker for lining it up. :thumbsup:









And of course, thanks to Gabbie, for coming out to the shoot and posing in her underwear in semi-cold weather.


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 2 2009, 01:58 PM~12584630
> *From my last shoot of 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Jeremy from Majestics for letting me shot this badass car and to Knightstalker for lining it up.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, thanks to Gabbie, for coming out to the shoot and posing in her underwear in semi-cold weather.
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon

SWEET SHOTS CARLOS ...GOOD WAY OF LEAVING THE 2008 WITH A BANG!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 2 2009, 11:58 AM~12584630
> *From my last shoot of 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Jeremy from Majestics for letting me shot this badass car and to Knightstalker for lining it up.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, thanks to Gabbie, for coming out to the shoot and posing in her underwear in semi-cold weather.
> *



 No problem Carlos.. glad I could help...  



The shots came out chingon! :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 1 2009, 11:23 PM~12581884
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good Jae!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 2 2009, 02:41 AM~12582781
> *sup Mando...got this pic today...something inspired by your pics...its from an after hop...i know they're not hoppin but fuck it lol im sure you'll understand it :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You know I understand very well! :biggrin: Thats a good shot BigMike! That blue cutlass is a Arizona Lowlow! He is a member of Majestics from here in the valley! I got that ride in a few of my shots also! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 2 2009, 11:58 AM~12584630
> *From my last shoot of 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Jeremy from Majestics for letting me shot this badass car and to Knightstalker for lining it up.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, thanks to Gabbie, for coming out to the shoot and posing in her underwear in semi-cold weather.
> *


 nice :biggrin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*A Church In Frisco *


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

The Blue Angels


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc+Dec 22 2008, 10:23 AM~12498307-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is that Jasmine Pacheco?
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2008, 10:59 AM~12560619
> *That's nonsense homie. Keep working on that third ton! :biggrin:
> 
> Great pics by the way..mi familia es de Morelia, Michoacan
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> <!--QuoteBegin-magicmayhem_@Dec 30 2008, 01:40 PM~12561863
> *ha ha ...tacos in mexico are the best .Enjoy the rest of your vac bro .Check out a picture of my Grandma i shot a while back rocking the famous star & straps hat  .Got to love our O.G's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is a tight pic of your grandma Magic


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 3 2009, 11:03 AM~12592978
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that Jasmine Pacheco?
> *


Yeah, that's JP. Toro booked her for that shoot. 

---

And thanks for the kind words peeps in regards to my last shoot. Considering 2008 was a nice year for me and this thing called photography. I got to attend a lot of shows and meet a solid group of people and even got to take some shots of the some of the baddest rides out there, with some of the hottest chicks around. 

It was a big learning experience and a quick crash course in photography. And in the entire process, I got to build a nice collection of work(which will soon be visible and available on my website, carlosvalencia.com).

Hopefully 2009 will be just as fun and will lead to new and better things and even build on existing things. And who knows, I'm designing my new business card as we speak, I might even ad somewhere in there "photographer." Which is a title I have hesitated to call myself. 

So to everyone that post on this thread, thanks for keeping it going each and everyday with your photos. :thumbsup: 

-Carlos


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 2 2009, 11:58 AM~12584630
> *From my last shoot of 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Jeremy from Majestics for letting me shot this badass car and to Knightstalker for lining it up.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course, thanks to Gabbie, for coming out to the shoot and posing in her underwear in semi-cold weather.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Nice pics. :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

I like this shot. :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 3 2009, 11:37 AM~12593117
> *Yeah, that's JP.  Toro booked her for that shoot.
> 
> ---
> 
> And thanks for the kind words peeps in regards to my last shoot.  Considering 2008 was a nice year for me and this thing called photography.  I got to attend a lot of shows and meet a solid group of people and even got to take some shots of the some of the baddest rides out there, with some of the hottest chicks around.
> 
> It was a big learning experience and a quick crash course in photography.  And in the entire process, I got to build a nice collection of work(which will soon be visible and available on my website, carlosvalencia.com).
> 
> Hopefully 2009 will be just as fun and will lead to new and better things and even build on existing things. And who knows, I'm designing my new business card as we speak, I might even ad somewhere in there "photographer."  Which is a title I have hesitated to call myself.
> 
> So to everyone that post on this thread, thanks for keeping it going each and everyday with your photos.  :thumbsup:
> 
> -Carlos
> *


Carlos, great meeting you in 2008! You keep doing what you're doing and do not hesitate to call yourself a photographer. You have proved yourself over and over again and more than deserve to call yourself a photographer! Jae


----------



## Adams85

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Adams85, *El Diablo*

wtf... you stalkin me?? :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

I TOOK THIS SHOT!! WE GOT A FLAT ON THE FREEWAY HEADING TO THE NEW YEARS PINIC!!  










BUT WE STILL MADE IT ON TIME!!!


----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## GRS-HPR

GOT A FEW PICS FROM THE EVENT I ATTENDED THIS WEEKEND THO THEY ARENT THE BEST GOT TO WORK WITH WHAT YOU HAVE AN I GOT A CANON S3IS LET ME KNOW WHAT YA THINK :0


----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## 72 kutty

A few pics from last night in the city......


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 3 2009, 11:37 AM~12593117
> *Yeah, that's JP.   Toro booked her for that shoot.
> 
> ---
> 
> And thanks for the kind words peeps in regards to my last shoot.  Considering 2008 was a nice year for me and this thing called photography.  I got to attend a lot of shows and meet a solid group of people and even got to take some shots of the some of the baddest rides out there, with some of the hottest chicks around.
> 
> It was a big learning experience and a quick crash course in photography.   And in the entire process, I got to build a nice collection of work(which will soon be visible and available on my website, carlosvalencia.com).
> 
> Hopefully 2009 will be just as fun and will lead to new and better things and even build on existing things. And who knows, I'm designing my new business card as we speak, I might even ad somewhere in there "photographer."  Which is a title I have hesitated to call myself.
> 
> So to everyone that post on this thread, thanks for keeping it going each and everyday with your photos.   :thumbsup:
> 
> -Carlos
> *



Carlos: Much props bro ......looking foward to see your website.

bulletproofdesigns: Nice pictures bro ..That one chick is very pretty 

DREAM ON: Nice shot bro .Great angle 

GRS-HPR: Great captures...

72 kutty: Those are some sick as shots bro.Got to love the yay area !!!

Twotonz: Thanks bro ...apreciate it


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> A few pics from last night in the city......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a tight shot homie!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

A shot I took yesterday after it rained!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Well, we made the leap for our son. Bought him a Nikon D40 with an 8GB card.

He's already started reading a book about the basics like Aperature Settings, ISO, Shutter speed, and much more. I'll be sure to share some pics with you fellas.


----------



## 72 kutty

> A few pics from last night in the city......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a tight shot homie!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man!
Click to expand...


----------



## truucha

*I HAVE 2 NIKON BODY'S FOR SALE*</span>

*NIKON D2X WITH BATTERY BOOSTER GRIP $1150 FIRM*

<span style=\'color:green\'>*NIKON D200 WITH BATTERY BOOSTER GRIP $750 FIRM*

*IF INTERESTED LET ME KNOW I WILL POST UP PICTURES TOMORROW NIGHT !!!*


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jan 4 2009, 08:35 PM~12606399
> *A few pics from last night in the city......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tight pics homie i know where 2 are from is the one of the city line taken from a boat or on land


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jan 6 2009, 12:28 AM~12619391
> *I HAVE 2 NIKON BODY'S FOR SALE</span>
> 
> NIKON D2X WITH  BATTERY BOOSTER GRIP $750 FIRM
> 
> <span style=\'color:green\'>NIKON D200 WITH BATTERY BOOSTER GRIP $1100 FIRM
> 
> IF INTERESTED LET ME KNOW I WILL POST UP PICTURES TOMORROW NIGHT !!!
> *


hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Jan 6 2009, 11:38 AM~12621937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My favorite of yours so far


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY




----------



## ricndaregal

any of you guys shoot quincenearas? lookin to get some ideas on poses and stuff. uffin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 6 2009, 01:13 PM~12622636
> *any of you guys shoot quincenearas? lookin to get some ideas on poses and stuff. uffin:
> *


I think Kutty & Twotonz do. I'm sure they'll chime in.

Kutty, those shots are awesome! I need to attempt some myself. Great work everyone as always!

One more from Majestics!


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

I love these Shots ...


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 6 2009, 12:44 PM~12622881
> *I think Kutty & Twotonz do. I'm sure they'll chime in.
> 
> Kutty, those shots are awesome! I need to attempt some myself. Great work everyone as always!
> 
> One more from Majestics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pic Jae...it was kinda hard to get great shots cuz the way the hoppers were lined up and all the people in the pit but anyways, this is my fav one from the hop :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Looking Good BigMike! I see Arizona put it down in ca!

Here is one took back in dec!


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 6 2009, 02:13 PM~12622636
> *any of you guys shoot quincenearas? lookin to get some ideas on poses and stuff. uffin:
> *


I used to shoot quince's. I don't keep a list of poses to do, I come up with new ideas each time. I do it by learning as much as I can about the family and what they expect of me when I meet them, and their looks. Photographers know that different types of photos look better on different people. Think about the location, people, colors of clothing, props and come up with poses that work based on your style and experience and use those poses as starters to get things going. remember it's THEIR shoot, not YOURS so listen to their ideas and feedback. parents will likely want casual relaxed pics and the youngsters will need to have more fun. if you just go down a list of casual pics to get it over with they'll get bored quick and anxious to leave so they can dance and have fun. that means the poses lose enthusiasm, smiles become fake, people cooperate less, photo quality and your reputation with them suffer. i made things fun by talking and joking with them to keep them entertained and trying crazy poses. if you can't think of any one idea is a jumping picture. have them all get together and have them jump on a count of three. it sounds really simple but it actually can be a lot of fun and get them more excited and pumped up. if you just open up and interact with the people you're shooting most of your inspiration will probably come from them and give you new ideas you haven't thought of and you'll all have a good experience. 

I'm younger than much of my quinceanera and wedding photo competition and probably not on a top 10 photography list of the world but I've caught my competition trying to immitate a lot of my work and use poses they've seen me use so I must have been doing something right, I hope this helps.


----------



## _Bandido_




----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Jan 7 2009, 09:26 PM~12639328
> *I used to shoot quince's. I don't keep a list of poses to do, I come up with new ideas each time. ....
> *


thanks bro uffin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Dec 25 2008, 12:43 PM~12524893
> *Question:
> 
> What do people prefer..........
> 
> Nikon or Canon?
> 
> Why?
> *


NIKON!!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 8 2009, 11:52 AM~12642645
> *NIKON!!!!!
> *


That's what we bought for him.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 8 2009, 10:03 AM~12642749
> *That's what we bought for him.
> *


'bout time you used your brains!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 8 2009, 11:52 AM~12642645
> *NIKON!!!!!
> *


people prefer CANON because it's better than NIKON. just joking lol. they have different advantages over eachother but sometimes it comes down to preference of small things like the way the camera fits in your hand when people choose one over the other. I've only used canon though so i can't say much in terms of how i feel about one or the other, and all stores near me only sell canon so i'd have to get a nikon online or something.


----------



## Sonny P




----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 6 2009, 12:50 PM~12622481
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


quit postin' garbage, sucka! :uh:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Jan 8 2009, 10:20 AM~12642905
> *people prefer CANON because it's better than NIKON. just joking lol. they have different advantages over eachother but sometimes it comes down to preference of small things like the way the camera fits in your hand when people choose one over the other. I've only used canon though so i can't say much in terms of how i feel about one or the other, and all stores near me only sell canon so i'd have to get a nikon online or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no canon is not better!!!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64+Dec 25 2008, 09:31 PM~12527336-->
> 
> 
> 
> Any pros/cons between the two you can point out?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2008, 12:23 PM~12536668
> *I use Nikon, personally...they have never let me down (i have a digital and film slr).... cant tell u too much bout canon, other than i know they are good cameras as well, never used one before
> 
> im just a loyal mofo....and my nikon(s) show me love...so i show it back....
> 
> but if you wanna get super techinical....the camera dont matter, its the eye lookin thru it....my mentor..used to go buy cameras at pawn shops...old school cheap film cameras....and dude would murder any picture he took.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> but the new digitals (nikon and canon) have alot of great new features....so it depends man...
> 
> my advice for a beginner (like me :biggrin: )...buy something affordable but not cheap......master it and the basics (shutter speeds ,apeture, flash settings etc)...then once you have a good general knowledge of camera functions and what not(some thing are universal on all cameras)....then when u ready...bump yourself up to a nice camera
> thats my .02 cents....but either way bro...good luck, keep finger bangin(YOUR CAMERA :biggrin: ) and post up your work
> IM A SLUT FOR GOOD PIX!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 1 LO [email protected] 27 2008, 12:35 PM~12536737
> *Thanks for the feedback. I was doing some research the last couple of days and according to some Nikon always had a slight edge on technology, however Canon would always pull ahead with a new model and features. It also looks like ISO, low-light conditions, and backwards compatibility are something that needs to be considered. Since this is my sons first camera I just want something that is easy to work with that takes quality pics.
> 
> I saw the Nikon D40 in Radio shack with a lens for $499. Something tells me to buy Canon but research says Nikon. I think at this level of the game (Beginner) you can't go wrong with either brand since they're both leading the industry.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.fisheye_@Dec 27 2008, 12:58 PM~12536874
> *yeah the d40...is a great begginer camera...actually..i would say semi pro, takes good quality pix...especially if its for your kid....btw respect on showing the youth the arts man....not enough kids actually get exposed and supported by their parents on artistic stuff bro....kids nowadays think they can get by on life playing video games lol.... so pros there bro!!
> 
> would love to see your sons work...actually tell him to post up...so we can show him love....he will get in to it quick    :biggrin:
> *


Here's some of the prior replies in regards to the infamous "Nikon vs. Canon" debate.


----------



## Sonny P

man... chill out.. i'm guessing you missed the whole rest of the post after that first sentence, like the part where i said i was joking or the part where i said people sometimes make their decision based on little things or the part where i said i've used canon and only canon is sold near me so i wouldn't have much to say about my experience using nikon. you might also want to realize that there's no war going on between the two companies so one person's preference is nothing to get angry about. serious... relax..


----------



## Howard

What's up everyone... man I have been ABSENT from posting. But I've been checking out the thread almost every day. LOTS of great work from New Years. I just posted a few pics from my LA trip if you want to check them out. Two of the ten total posts from the trip are up. I still have LOTS of pics to go through and, to be honest, have been feeling overwhelmed by them all. Sometimes I just don't even know where to start. 

So anyway... here's the link: 

<a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/</a>

Enjoy! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Jan 8 2009, 11:44 AM~12643609
> *man... chill out.. i'm guessing you missed the whole rest of the post after that first sentence, like the part where i said i was joking or the part where i said people sometimes make their decision based on little things or the part where i said i've used canon and only canon is sold near me so i wouldn't have much to say about my experience using nikon. you might also want to realize that there's no war going on between the two companies so one person's preference is nothing to get angry about. serious... relax..
> *


 :biggrin: just jiving homie. I have 3 Canons!!!!! shhhhhhhh


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 8 2009, 02:24 PM~12643885
> *What's up everyone... man I have been ABSENT from posting.  But I've been checking out the thread almost every day.  LOTS of great work from New Years.  I just posted a few pics from my LA trip if you want to check them out.  Two of the ten total posts from the trip are up.  I still have LOTS of pics to go through and, to be honest, have been feeling overwhelmed by them all.  Sometimes I just don't even know where to start.
> 
> So anyway... here's the link:
> 
> <a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/</a>
> 
> Enjoy! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice site!!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 8 2009, 04:45 PM~12644025
> *Nice site!!
> *


Thanks.


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Jan 8 2009, 02:31 PM~12643928
> *:biggrin:        just jiving homie.  I have 3 Canons!!!!!  shhhhhhhh
> *


this fool.. :rofl: i've seen how crazy people get over these internet conversations i was thinkin whoah damn world war 3! as for research last i read nikon started on top but around the 90's canon pulled ahead technology wise and stole the market from nikon but nowadays both brands are really close.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Been in a Black & White mood lately!


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 8 2009, 12:24 PM~12643885
> *What's up everyone... man I have been ABSENT from posting.  But I've been checking out the thread almost every day.  LOTS of great work from New Years.  I just posted a few pics from my LA trip if you want to check them out.  Two of the ten total posts from the trip are up.  I still have LOTS of pics to go through and, to be honest, have been feeling overwhelmed by them all.  Sometimes I just don't even know where to start.
> 
> So anyway... here's the link:
> 
> <a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/</a>
> 
> Enjoy! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pics erik...got any from the Rollerz Only Toy Drive? :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

I'm going to mix it up for the new year and capture a wide range of shots. Here is a sample of what's to come. 

This is a local rap duo that seems to have the talent, drive and determination...so I decided to do a shoot with them:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*Car clubs are about a love for lowriding and family ..*.


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

MAJESTICS C.C. San Diego


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*Gone In 60 Seconds *


----------



## PROVOK

something different from me


----------



## Rod Stewart




----------



## Howard

A few shots from Crenshaw in December... enjoy and feel free to leave comments. :thumbsup:

<a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/?p=71\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/?p=71</a>


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 9 2009, 04:21 PM~12655258
> *A few shots from Crenshaw in December... enjoy.  :thumbsup:
> 
> <a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/?p=71\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/?p=71</a>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 Nice pics homie...


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 9 2009, 04:21 PM~12655258
> *A few shots from Crenshaw in December... enjoy.  :thumbsup:
> 
> <a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/?p=71\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/?p=71</a>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dope stuff as usual.


----------



## Howard

Thanks fellas... :thumbsup: I'll be posting more. Just trying to work through all these pics.


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 8 2009, 11:07 PM~12648795
> *a local rap duo that seems to have the talent, drive and determination...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow, these days that's almost like finding big foot haha. great shot though carlos


----------



## SIDEKICK




----------



## 72 kutty

Another one from the city...


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Howard

A few shots from a Cruise Night in El Monte, CA a couple days after I got to LA. Enjoy... and feel free to comment at the bottom of the page. :thumbsup:










<a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/?p=72\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/?p=72</a>


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Did a photo session with Al Luna's 64 Impala from Intruders C.C. Phoenix, Az Im still working them! I like this one.


----------



## _Bandido_

I want to thank all of you for my desktop wallpapers lol :biggrin: 
Excellent pics to all :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Another from today!


----------



## mxcn_roc

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'd probably cool it down with the sephia tone. A little too dark.
---


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Needs a little bit more contrast. A little too soft. 

But way to take the initiative and schedule a photo shoot. Congrats, sooner or later you'll be shooting with models. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 10 2009, 10:03 PM~12666610
> *I'd probably cool it down with the sephia tone. A little too dark.
> ---
> 
> Needs a little bit more contrast. A little too soft.
> 
> But way to take the initiative and schedule a photo shoot. Congrats, sooner or later you'll be shooting with models. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for the tips! :thumbsup: I did have a model set up, but she just couldn't make it!


----------



## -ImpalaMike-

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 16 2008, 03:46 PM~12171791
> *you dudes working with CS3 and 4....I still got my photoshop 7.0....lol
> some one hook me up with CS 3 or 4
> *


I hear ya bro. I'm still working with 7 also. I would love the hook up with cs3 or 4 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

i really like this caddy :0 :0


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## GRS-HPR

^^^THATS TIGHT


----------



## Stickz

1 Club, 1 Love, 1 Family = 1 Individual


----------



## Mr lowrider305

THIS A VARY NICE TOPIC....I BEEN TAKEING PICS FOR A LIL MINTE KNOW & THIS IM JUST STEPING IT UP A LIL MORE..I PICKD UP ANY *hp photosmart MZ67*IM STILL NEW TO ALL THIS 


these were takein with my old easyshare...had it for 5 yearz


----------



## mxcn_roc

Hey Guys, I'm selling copies of this awesome video tutorials on understanding exposure and understanding the zone system. It's probably the best $50 investment I've made. 

If anyone of you is interested, I'll hook you up with a copy for $20. PM me if you need more info or need my paypal info.  

BRIEF EXPLANATION OF VIDEO:

*Perfect Exposure for Digital Photography*

_This video will change the way you use your camera! Understanding the zone system is essential for capturing great photos. Ones’ that look the way you always wanted. If you just leave metering to the camera, your photos will look dull and flat. Start getting your exposures right and your photographs will be crisp and full of detail and depth. Become a better photographer... a much better photographer, in just over an hour! You can even use your cameras built in meter. Tim makes it so easy, you’ll laugh.

Tim Cooper has been travelling all over the nation for several years, helping thousands of photographers hone their craft. A huge crowd favorite has always been his sessions on the Zone System for Digital Photographers. For the first time ever, Tim sat down in his studio and captured the magic on this video. As you watch, Tims’ plain English style will cause you to understand light and exposure._ 










---

Also selling a disk of 120 Photoshop graphic templates for you peeps doing Wedding Photography. It's also $20. But if you want both the Exposure disk and Wedding disk, I'll hook you up with a special deal.

--

I've been busy doing my stuff out in L.A. for the past week, so I'm catching up with all you peep's work and all I have to say is that I'm impressed. :thumbsup: 

---

Perfect item for the New Year!  

Strobist DVD








_It is aimed at advanced amateur photographers who would like to gain a better understanding of how use small flashes off-camera to improve the quality of light in their photos._

If anyone is interested, PM for details. It retails for $129.99. But, I already have a copy, so you know what that means.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

these were takein with my hp photosmart MZ67


----------



## nobueno

Hey everyone! Nice work as always! Here's one of the outtakes of I shoot I did for Heavy Hitters Magazine. This is the ASI Japan Bentley. The issue is on newsstands now.


----------



## MRDRIFTER626

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 9 2009, 04:31 PM~12655372
> *Thanks fellas... :thumbsup:  I'll be posting more.  Just trying to work through all these pics.
> *


ARE YOU HITTING UP ANY OF THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE CAR SHOW THIS YEAR? JUST WONDERING.....


----------



## PROVOK

ttt


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Any of you homies hitting up the LRM Show here in PHX on March 1?


----------



## _Bandido_

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 13 2009, 03:11 AM~12688679
> *1 Club, 1 Love, 1 Family = 1 Individual
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Nasty

a couple from a shoot a few sundays ago  



















i have photoshop but dont know how to use it yet  so theres nothing fancy done to these pics sorry guys.

once i learn it ill start to use it and do some work. ive never been real big on use'n it to begin with. but i can see how it could come in handy. like makin the bottom of her feet one color. or on the first one in the left towards the corner you can see a little bit of the floor where the back drop shifted.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

uffin: uffin:

Another week and my son gets his (B-Day is on the 21st)


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 14 2009, 07:00 PM~12706108
> *Any of you homies hitting up the LRM Show here in PHX on March 1?
> *


ILL BE THERE HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Jan 14 2009, 02:23 PM~12701957
> *ARE YOU HITTING UP ANY OF THE LOWRIDER MAGAZINE CAR SHOW THIS YEAR? JUST WONDERING.....
> *


Maybe... if so it would be the Denver and/or Vegas shows. But I WILL be hitting the Midwest circuit pretty heavy--Milwaukee, Chicago, Louisville/Lexington, Cincinnati, Detroit, maybe Grand Rapids and Indy. What about you guys?


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 15 2009, 07:52 AM~12711521
> *Maybe... if so it would be the Denver and/or Vegas shows.  But I WILL be hitting the Midwest circuit pretty heavy--Milwaukee, Chicago, Louisville/Lexington, Cincinnati, Detroit, maybe Grand Rapids and Indy.  What about you guys?
> *


2009 is about less point and shoot photography to more staged photoshoots. :thumbsup: 

But going to the shows is still on the agenda.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jan 14 2009, 08:04 PM~12706897
> *a couple from a shoot a few sundays ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have photoshop but dont know how to use it yet    so theres nothing fancy done to these pics sorry guys.
> 
> once i learn it ill start to use it and do some work.  ive never been real big on use'n it to begin with. but i can see how it could come in handy. like makin the bottom of her feet one color. or on the first one in the left towards the corner you can see a little bit of the floor where the back drop shifted.
> *


Good looking model. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02

my baby...i havent picked up the cam in a while...sometimes the kiddo isnt very cooperative :cheesy:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 15 2009, 08:04 AM~12711585
> *Good looking model. :thumbsup:
> *


X2! :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 15 2009, 07:10 AM~12711313
> *ILL BE THERE HOMIE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


No AZ show for me!  Take lots of photos Travis & Mando! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 15 2009, 10:02 AM~12712436
> *No AZ show for me!   Take lots of photos Travis & Mando!  :biggrin:
> *


FOR SURE BRO....HOW IT GOES JAE....WHATS NEW HOMIE?

LOVE THAT BENTLEY SHOT, IN THE SEPIA TONE  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. lowkey

Man I haven't been in here in a while! I see the slow months haven't stop the creativity....I need to keep checking in to get my motivation back on track... Keep it up everyone! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SICK SHOTS

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jan 14 2009, 08:04 PM~12706897
> *a couple from a shoot a few sundays ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have photoshop but dont know how to use it yet    so theres nothing fancy done to these pics sorry guys.
> 
> once i learn it ill start to use it and do some work.  ive never been real big on use'n it to begin with. but i can see how it could come in handy. like makin the bottom of her feet one color. or on the first one in the left towards the corner you can see a little bit of the floor where the back drop shifted.
> *



YEAH CAUSE THATS WHAT AM LOOKIN AT HER FEET , LOL !!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 15 2009, 08:01 AM~12711565
> *2009 is about less point and shoot photography to more staged photoshoots.  :thumbsup:
> 
> But going to the shows is still on the agenda.
> *



I booked a few photo shoots for over the next couple weeks. My show agenda is full til april, and I got a few other things going down as well! Ill keep all of you posted!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 15 2009, 10:02 AM~12712436
> *No AZ show for me!   Take lots of photos Travis & Mando!  :biggrin:
> *


Jae, I got the fairgrounds covered like a blanket! lol 

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 15 2009, 02:32 PM~12714704
> *Jae, I got the fairgrounds covered like a blanket! lol
> 
> :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


Hey Mando, what camera are you shooting with?


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jan 14 2009, 08:04 PM~12706897
> *a couple from a shoot a few sundays ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*HO 

LEE

KRAP
*

:0 mas fotos!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 15 2009, 03:10 PM~12715053
> *Hey Mando, what camera are you shooting with?
> *


I have a nikon D60 will have an d80 by the show!


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 15 2009, 03:49 PM~12715395
> *I have a nikon D60 will have an d80 by the show!
> *


Nice...I'm going to possibly be selling a Nikon SB800 soon. So let me know if you'd be interested. :0


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE




----------



## Mr. lowkey




----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Mr. lowkey_@Jan 16 2009, 07:11 PM~12727456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 hno: :wow: 



:thumbsup: Nice pic homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. lowkey

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 16 2009, 08:19 PM~12727547
> *:0  hno:  :wow:
> :thumbsup:  Nice pic homie.. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks man!......I fell off for a while dealing with some things, but I keep checkin in for inspiration :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

TTT


----------



## truucha

*HERE SOME STUFF FROM THIS WEEK !!!*</span>

*MONDAY NIGHT LINSAY LOHAN GOING TO EAT*
<img src=\'http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/5172/58092407si0.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*TUESDAY JESSICA ALBA TAKES DAUGHTER TO BABY CLASS*
<img src=\'http://img93.imageshack.us/img93/2654/12879384tk5.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*WENDSDAY JUSTIN AN JESSICA BIEL GO FOR A WALK*
<img src=\'http://img212.imageshack.us/img212/3604/92430300ym7.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*THURSDAY WE GO TO PALM SPRINGS FOR THE RELEASE OF OUR PAPARAZZI DOCUMANTARY*
<img src=\'http://img93.imageshack.us/img93/8796/41004490uw0.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<span style=\'color:red\'>*TODAY FRIDAY NATALIE PORTMAN WALKS HER DOG*


----------



## MRDRIFTER626

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jan 14 2009, 08:04 PM~12706897
> *a couple from a shoot a few sundays ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have photoshop but dont know how to use it yet    so theres nothing fancy done to these pics sorry guys.
> 
> once i learn it ill start to use it and do some work.  ive never been real big on use'n it to begin with. but i can see how it could come in handy. like makin the bottom of her feet one color. or on the first one in the left towards the corner you can see a little bit of the floor where the back drop shifted.
> *


dawm shes hella fine.....by that way whats her name just wondering....... :biggrin:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 15 2009, 07:52 AM~12711521
> *Maybe... if so it would be the Denver and/or Vegas shows.  But I WILL be hitting the Midwest circuit pretty heavy--Milwaukee, Chicago, Louisville/Lexington, Cincinnati, Detroit, maybe Grand Rapids and Indy.  What about you guys?
> *


DAMW HOMIE I SEE YOU KEEP YOUR SELF BUSY.... :biggrin: ...US FOR SURE WILL BE AT 3 SHOWS .....SANBERNANDINO CA, PHONIX AZ, AND VEGAS ASWELL...


----------



## hardline90

:biggrin:


----------



## truucha

*CHECK OUT SOME SHOT'S THEY TOOK OF OUR TEAM THIS PAST WEEK IN DOWNTOWN L.A*




























*BORN AN RAISED IN LOS ANGELES,CA *

*LOS ANGELES — Galo Ramirez was once LA's most notorious paparazzi. Now he's simply part of the Brit Pack.
Ramirez was involved in one of the most high-profile celebrity-paparazzo crashes, when in May 2006 his vehicle collided with Lindsay Lohan's. The crash helped to prompt a new state law penalizing reckless photographers.
Ramirez, now 27, was immediately dropped from Boris Nizon's Fame agency as police said he faced assault with a deadly weapon charges. He became the subject of his former colleague's photos, as they parked outside his home waiting to get a shot of the man who allegedly attacked Lohan.
"I was getting doorstepped for a month," Ramirez said. "They flipped the lens on me."
After a long non-pap job search, he landed a gig doing office work in the MRI department at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center.
But when an LA Times article was published noting that prosecutors weren't pressing charges, his former job was out of the bag. "That same day I got fired," he said.
Another agency, JFX Direct, eventually hired him and now proudly displays a Lohan crash momento.
"We actually have a piece of her car in our office," his boss Arnold Cousart said, smiling.
Cousart, 35, got his start working in a photo lab frequented by veteran non-digital paparazzo Frank Grifin, whom he refers to as "Uncle Frank." After stints at the Fame and X17 agencies, he launched his own enterprise seven years ago, naming it after the street gang Jefrox that he and Huapaya had grown up in.
"Some of my best pictures are in the LAPD archives," Cousart joked of photo albums taken in police raids targeting the gang.
Now, the agency sells to the world's biggest celebrity magazines and websites. And it's as deeply involved in Spears' odd life as any.
Spears was at her attorney's office several months ago with boyfriend and paparazzo Adnan Ghalib when a sudden rush of media gathered outside. Hoping to avoid the crowds, Ghalib called JFX's Britney team leader, Jonzen Cousart, Arnold's brother, to ask for a favour. He wanted out, quietly and without pictures.
Cousart and colleague Ulises Rios escorted the couple out a back entrance into a car, covered them in a black blanket and drove past the unsuspecting media horde.
"Ten minutes ago, we're trying to get a shot, and then we had to have our cameras off," Rios said. "We're like Secret Service."
They dropped the couple off at a Best Western hotel in LA's San Fernando Valley, and went back to pick up Ghalib's car once the media dissipated.
"We got a $100,000 story on our hands and we can't do anything about it," Cousart said. "Because of the nature of the business now, you're so close to the celebrity, you become part of the story*


----------



## BIGMIKE

Hey Mando, congrats on being recruited by Impalas Magazine


----------



## MALIBUZLAC




----------



## REPENTANCE

Great topic :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

Lookin like gangsta snipers lol :biggrin:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

Best topic on this site. lots of good info with no bullshit.


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jan 16 2009, 12:34 PM~12723902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 17 2009, 02:30 PM~12733803
> *Hey Mando, congrats on being recruited by Impalas Magazine
> *


X2! Mark & Jesse are great guys!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jan 17 2009, 09:03 PM~12736722
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lookin like gangsta snipers lol  :biggrin:
> *


Lots of nice Nikon gear in the photo! :0


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 17 2009, 02:30 PM~12733803
> *Hey Mando, congrats on being recruited by Impalas Magazine
> *



Thanks Big Mike! Im ready to put in work! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 17 2009, 10:14 PM~12737318
> *X2! Mark & Jesse are great guys!
> *



Thanks Jae! I was at a sonic cruise last night and a homie was checking out heavy hitters mag. Good work bro!


----------



## mxcn_roc

Hey Guys, I'm selling copies of this awesome video tutorials on understanding exposure and understanding the zone system.

If anyone of you is interested, I'll hook you up with a copy for $20. PM me if you need more info or need my paypal info.  

BRIEF EXPLANATION OF VIDEO:

*Perfect Exposure for Digital Photography*

_This video will change the way you use your camera! Understanding the zone system is essential for capturing great photos. Ones’ that look the way you always wanted. If you just leave metering to the camera, your photos will look dull and flat. Start getting your exposures right and your photographs will be crisp and full of detail and depth. Become a better photographer... a much better photographer, in just over an hour! You can even use your cameras built in meter. Tim makes it so easy, you’ll laugh.

Tim Cooper has been travelling all over the nation for several years, helping thousands of photographers hone their craft. A huge crowd favorite has always been his sessions on the Zone System for Digital Photographers. For the first time ever, Tim sat down in his studio and captured the magic on this video. As you watch, Tims’ plain English style will cause you to understand light and exposure._ 










---

Also selling a disk of 120 Photoshop graphic templates for you peeps doing Wedding Photography. It's also $20. But if you want both the Exposure disk and Wedding disk, I'll hook you up with a special deal.

---

Perfect item for the New Year!  

Strobist DVD








_It is aimed at advanced amateur photographers who would like to gain a better understanding of how use small flashes off-camera to improve the quality of light in their photos._

If anyone is interested, PM for details. It retails for $129.99. But, I already have a copy, so you know what that means.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

last night at sonic!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Nice shot. :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## Ragtop Ted

Nice pics. :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 18 2009, 02:04 PM~12741130
> *last night at sonic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I like that, nice shot!


----------



## 72 kutty

Dug up some from Sonics here in Modesto from a while back....


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jan 18 2009, 02:21 PM~12741239
> *Dug up some from Sonics here in Modesto from a while back....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn those are nice! I didnt have real good lighting last night!I made the best of it!


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## -ImpalaMike-

Can anyone hook me up with cs3 or 4? I'm still using old ass photoshop 7


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 18 2009, 09:36 AM~12739365
> *Thanks Jae! I was at a sonic cruise last night and a homie was checking out heavy hitters mag. Good work bro!
> *


Thank you Mando! Love the shot from last night!   

Here's one from an event yesterday.










Can you tell I love color saturation!? :biggrin: 

Kutty, sick Sonic photos!   :0


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 18 2009, 06:33 PM~12742697
> *Thank you Mando! Love the shot from last night!
> 
> Here's one from an event yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell I love color saturation!?  :biggrin:
> 
> Kutty, sick Sonic photos!      :0
> *


Nice....Jae "Saturation" Bueno.  

I can only imagine all the crazy things that would come out of you if you mastered Photoshop. :0


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 18 2009, 06:36 PM~12742720
> *Nice....Jae "Saturation" Bueno.
> 
> I can only imagine all the crazy things that would come out of you if you mastered Photoshop.  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks Carlos! I think I'll add "Saturation" to my business cards! :biggrin: :biggrin: I just might have to enroll in a PS class!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 18 2009, 06:33 PM~12742697
> *Thank you Mando! Love the shot from last night!
> 
> Here's one from an event yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell I love color saturation!?  :biggrin:
> 
> Kutty, sick Sonic photos!      :0
> *


This one is nice! Saw it on your .com!


----------



## mxcn_roc

Queen Esther with Southside C.C. Caddy. Norwalk, CA.


----------



## Stickz




----------



## Howard

What up everyone? :wave: Just posted a few shots from GoodTimes ELA... feel free to leave a comment at the site. Enjoy. :thumbsup:










<a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/?p=73\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/?p=73</a>


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 19 2009, 04:33 PM~12751740
> *What up everyone? :wave:  Just posted a few shots from GoodTimes ELA... feel free to leave a comment at the site.  Enjoy.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/?p=73\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/?p=73</a>
> *


that shit's bad!


----------



## mxcn_roc




----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 19 2009, 08:55 PM~12751970
> *that shit's bad!
> *


Thanks Mike... :thumbsup: It was GREAT being able to get out to LA and do some shooting.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 20 2009, 04:20 AM~12757869
> *Thanks Mike... :thumbsup:  It was GREAT being able to get out to LA and do some shooting.
> *


  
speakin of LA..

found this shot on flickr, i think its pretty badass


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 19 2009, 11:00 PM~12756498
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: NICE LIGHTING BRO...DAM U KILL THEM NIGHT SHOTS CARLOS!!!! IVE BEEN STUDING,MY NEXT MODEL/CAR SHOOT IS AT NIGHT...WISH ME LUCK :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 18 2009, 06:33 PM~12742697
> *Thank you Mando! Love the shot from last night!
> 
> Here's one from an event yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell I love color saturation!?  :biggrin:
> 
> Kutty, sick Sonic photos!      :0
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: LOVE THIS SHIT JAE!!!!!


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 19 2009, 05:33 PM~12751740
> *What up everyone? :wave:  Just posted a few shots from GoodTimes ELA... feel free to leave a comment at the site.  Enjoy.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/?p=73\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/?p=73</a>
> *


DAMM...HOWARD...LOVE THIS ANGLE, B/W, SHOT.....THE PIX IN GENERAL!!! KEEP UM COMING BRO :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

NICE PIX TO EVERYONE.....I CANT KEEP UP WITH ALL OF UM....BUT MAN, PHOTOS ARE GETTING RIDICULOUSLY GOOD!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife

What you guys think? Not as bad ass as all the pics on this topic but I'm tryin...

I'm a rookie. :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife




----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 20 2009, 01:36 PM~12761571
> *What you guys think? Not as bad ass as all the pics on this topic but I'm tryin...
> 
> I'm a rookie.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not bad bro....i likey!!


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 20 2009, 04:07 PM~12761840
> *not bad bro....i likey!!
> *



THANKS!! :cheesy:


----------



## mr.fisheye

*A FEW FLICKS FROM THIS WEEKEND...JUST ON THE SCENE COVERING A STREET HOP*


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 20 2009, 02:20 PM~12761943
> *THANKS!!  :cheesy:
> *


KEEP IT UP BRO...LOOKIN GOOD SO FAR!  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 20 2009, 05:25 PM~12761979
> *A FEW FLICKS FROM THIS WEEKEND...JUST ON THE SCENE COVERING A STREET HOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great one's as usual ...


----------



## SouthsideLife




----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 20 2009, 02:37 PM~12762094
> *Great one's as usual ...
> *


THANK YOU HERMANO....


----------



## SouthsideLife

This one is bad ass!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Whats up Mr. Fisheye! Are you rolling to phx for the LRM Show?


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 20 2009, 02:40 PM~12762134
> *This one is bad ass!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS BRO...I LIKED IT TOO...I WAS JUST MAD AT MYSELF FOR CUTTING OFF THE TOP PART OF CAR... :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 20 2009, 01:36 PM~12761571
> *What you guys think? Not as bad ass as all the pics on this topic but I'm tryin...
> 
> I'm a rookie.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like homie! Ilove females that are tatted down! Keep it up!


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 20 2009, 02:43 PM~12762151
> *Whats up Mr. Fisheye! Are you rolling to phx for the LRM Show?
> *


MANDO...WHARS UP HOMIE?...YEAH BRO, ILL BE OUT THERE FINGERBANGIN THE CAMERA :biggrin: :biggrin: IM TAKIN JUANITA TO DO SOME SHOTS...AND TO PARTY I GUESS LMAO :biggrin:  ...YOU GOING RIGHT?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 20 2009, 02:25 PM~12761979
> *A FEW FLICKS FROM THIS WEEKEND...JUST ON THE SCENE COVERING A STREET HOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these are sick homie!I like the one with the female looking back at you!


----------



## SWITCH HITTA

what software and feature is used to make that pic of the lifestyle 63 look like that? i like the depth look of it


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 20 2009, 02:45 PM~12762171
> *these are sick homie!I like the one with the female looking back at you!
> *


THANKS MANDO...THATS JUANITA HOMIE (dressed down)  

LIKED THIS ONE TOO :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 20 2009, 02:45 PM~12762168
> *MANDO...WHARS UP HOMIE?...YEAH BRO, ILL BE OUT THERE FINGERBANGIN THE CAMERA :biggrin:  :biggrin: IM TAKIN JUANITA TO DO SOME SHOTS...AND TO PARTY I GUESS LMAO  :biggrin:   ...YOU GOING RIGHT?
> *


Hell yeah homie! Get at me before you roll into town ill get you my number. We can hit up some pre-show parties! Twotonz is still debating about coming down. It's going to be a party weekend! I know Jesse cant wait!


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 20 2009, 05:39 PM~12762123
> *THANK YOU HERMANO....
> *


 :worship:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Anyone else hitting up LRM MARCH 1????


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 20 2009, 02:48 PM~12762205
> *Hell yeah homie! Get at me before you roll into town ill get you my number. We can hit up some pre-show parties! Twotonz is still debating about coming down. It's going to be a party weekend! I know Jesse cant wait!
> *


 :cheesy: YEAH MAN FOR SURE BRO....WE TAKIN SOME CARS TOO(i also build um) SO IM ROLLING DOWN WITH A GRIP OF FOOLS FROM NM......BUT ILL GET AT YOU FOR SURE....I LOVE PHOENIX BRO.....FUCKIN MILL AVE IS THE SHIT.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 20 2009, 02:51 PM~12762225
> *:cheesy: YEAH MAN FOR SURE BRO....WE TAKIN SOME CARS TOO(i also build um) SO IM ROLLING DOWN WITH A GRIP OF FOOLS FROM NM......BUT ILL GET AT YOU FOR SURE....I LOVE PHOENIX BRO.....FUCKIN MILL AVE IS THE SHIT.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


and you know this, maaaan!!!! lol Its going to be a big ass show this year!


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 20 2009, 02:53 PM~12762245
> *and you know this, maaaan!!!! lol Its going to be a big ass show this year!
> *


LMAO...YEAH BRO.....THAT SHOW IS A MUST FOR ME NOW, WONT EVA..EVA EVA..EVA EVA...MISS THAT ONE AGAIN :biggrin: :biggrin: 

BUT SHOULD BE FUN BRO.... JUST SO U KNOW....IM GONNA GET U FUUUUUUCKED UP! U GONNA BE DRUNK OFF UR ASS, SO TAKE THE FUN SAVERS, NOT THE EXPENSIVE CAMERA'S....DONT WANNA BE RESPONSIBLE FOR YOU LOSING IT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 20 2009, 02:56 PM~12762257
> *LMAO...YEAH BRO.....THAT SHOW IS A MUST FOR ME NOW, WONT EVA..EVA EVA..EVA EVA...MISS THAT ONE AGAIN :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> BUT SHOULD BE FUN BRO.... JUST SO U KNOW....IM GONNA GET U FUUUUUUCKED UP! U GONNA BE DRUNK OFF UR ASS, SO TAKE THE FUN SAVERS, NOT THE EXPENSIVE CAMERA'S....DONT WANNA BE RESPONSIBLE FOR YOU LOSING IT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


No Shit! lol I leave the money maker at home! Plus when I go out I stay away from cameras. No evidence! lol :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 20 2009, 03:01 PM~12762292
> *No Shit! lol I leave the money maker at home! Plus when I go out I stay away from cameras. No evidence! lol :biggrin:
> *


  YUP... :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 20 2009, 02:49 PM~12762212
> *:worship:
> *


 :biggrin: YOUR GIVING ME TOO MUCH PROPS BRO.....U NEED TO BE DOING THAT TO THE OTHER GUYS IN HERE...BUT THANK YOU MAN SERIOUS


----------



## mxcn_roc

You guys are some party animals.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 20 2009, 03:11 PM~12762350
> *You guys are some party animals.
> *


YOUR GETTING DRUNK WITH US TOO CARLOS!!!   :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 20 2009, 03:12 PM~12762361
> *YOUR GETTING DRUNK WITH US TOO CARLOS!!!     :biggrin:
> *


I don't drink. But thanks for the thought. :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 20 2009, 04:44 PM~12762161
> *I like homie! Ilove females that are tatted down! Keep it up!
> *


Thanks bro!!! She just got some more work done on her left shoulder. Gonna do some more pics of her at my homie's shop real soon! Gonna experiment with lighting there. 

I love girls with tats too!! VERY HOT!!!!


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 20 2009, 03:16 PM~12762381
> *I don't drink.  But thanks for the thought.  :thumbsup:
> *


  NO WORRIES BRO...I DONT DRINK EITHER hno: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 20 2009, 03:16 PM~12762382
> *Thanks bro!!! She just got some more work done on her left shoulder. Gonna do some more pics of her at my homie's shop real soon! Gonna experiment with lighting there.
> 
> I love girls with tats too!! VERY HOT!!!!
> *


YEAH
GIRLS WITH TATS= BONNER!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 20 2009, 03:12 PM~12762361
> *YOUR GETTING DRUNK WITH US TOO CARLOS!!!     :biggrin:
> *


Yeah homie you too! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 20 2009, 03:16 PM~12762381
> *I don't drink.  But thanks for the thought.  :thumbsup:
> *


Alright we got a DD!!!!!! Just kidding Carlos!!!!


----------



## mr.fisheye

NOTHING SPECIAL ON THE PIC...BUT TOOK THIS OF MY HOMIES NEW INTERIOR...JUST WANTED TO SHARE...LOVE THEM BRIGHT ASS INTERIOR'S


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Jan 18 2009, 02:11 PM~12741169
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics. :biggrin:
> *


thank you


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Jan 16 2009, 09:51 PM~12729106
> *dawm shes hella fine.....by that way whats her name just wondering....... :biggrin:
> *


Mz. Tasty


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 20 2009, 03:21 PM~12762416
> *NOTHING SPECIAL ON THE PIC...BUT TOOK THIS OF MY HOMIES NEW INTERIOR...JUST WANTED TO SHARE...LOVE THEM BRIGHT ASS INTERIOR'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *










on this car


----------



## BigMandoAZ

another from sonic cruise nite! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

MAYSPACE PROBLEM I HAVE!

When you guys upload to myspace, do your pics distort a lil? I posted some to my albums and they look choppy! WTF!


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 20 2009, 04:57 PM~12763379
> *MAYSPACE PROBLEM I HAVE!
> 
> When you guys upload to myspace, do your pics distort a lil? I posted some to my albums and they look choppy! WTF!
> *


Don't post on myspace. Problem solved. :thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 20 2009, 02:38 PM~12762112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You need more light on either the girl or the bike. Right now, you are fighting limited light with the bicycle and the girl. 

If you ever wanted to learn more about lighting in the strobist approach, I have the perfect disk for you:

Strobist DVD








_It is aimed at advanced amateur photographers who would like to gain a better understanding of how use small flashes off-camera to improve the quality of light in their photos._

---

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 20 2009, 03:58 PM~12763391
> *Don't post on myspace. Problem solved.  :thumbsup:
> *


x2

myspace compresses the images too much


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 20 2009, 04:58 PM~12763391
> *Don't post on myspace. Problem solved.  :thumbsup:
> *


I guess its time for a dotcom


----------



## Roesart

this is one of my first photos and im only 14


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 20 2009, 02:42 PM~12760510
> *DAMM...HOWARD...LOVE THIS ANGLE, B/W, SHOT.....THE PIX IN GENERAL!!! KEEP UM COMING BRO :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Fisheye... :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 20 2009, 11:41 AM~12760498
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: LOVE THIS SHIT JAE!!!!!
> *


Thank you Travis!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 19 2009, 05:55 PM~12751970
> *that shit's bad!
> *


X2!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 18 2009, 07:09 PM~12742995
> *Queen Esther with Southside C.C. Caddy. Norwalk, CA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great shot of Queen Esther!

Stickz, looking good! 

There is alot of talent in this thread! Keep it up everyone!


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 20 2009, 11:15 PM~12766339
> *Great shot of Queen Esther!
> 
> Stickz, looking good!
> 
> There is alot of talent in this thread! Keep it up everyone!
> *


thank you appreciate that


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 20 2009, 07:10 PM~12763551
> *You need more light on either the girl or the bike.  Right now, you are fighting limited light with the bicycle and the girl.
> 
> If you ever wanted to learn more about lighting in the strobist approach, I have the perfect disk for you:
> 
> Strobist DVD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is aimed at advanced amateur photographers who would like to gain a better understanding of how use small flashes off-camera to improve the quality of light in their photos.
> 
> ---
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *



Yeah the lighting in that shop sucked!! :angry: And all I had was my SB600 speedlight. We were suppose to take shots outside that day. But, mother nature stepped in and DENIED all that. LOL. I tell you, the weather here in Texas is NUTS! Those pics were taken on a Sunday. The temp was around 34 degrees. And all we had was a heat tube throwing out heat in that shop. Now the day before that....it was nice and sunny and like 80 degrees. Pinche Texas weather! :uh: 

I'll get at you bout that DVD....

Thanks bro.


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye+Jan 20 2009, 06:07 PM~12762326-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: YOUR GIVING ME TOO MUCH PROPS BRO.....U NEED TO BE DOING THAT TO THE OTHER GUYS IN HERE...BUT THANK YOU MAN SERIOUS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I beg to disagree; I mean look at these recent one's you posted.
> Your right in line with the rest of them!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2009, 06:21 PM~12762416
> *NOTHING SPECIAL ON THE PIC...BUT TOOK THIS OF MY HOMIES NEW INTERIOR...JUST WANTED TO SHARE...LOVE THEM BRIGHT ASS INTERIOR'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.fisheye_@Jan 20 2009, 06:40 PM~12762564
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on this car
> *


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 20 2009, 09:15 PM~12766339
> *Great shot of Queen Esther!
> 
> *


Thank Jae and thanks to the power of Photoshop.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 20 2009, 02:47 PM~12762194
> *THANKS MANDO...THATS JUANITA HOMIE (dressed down)
> 
> LIKED THIS ONE TOO :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SUCH A CRAZY PERSPECTIVE T!
lOVE IT!
puro


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jan 21 2009, 10:54 AM~12770805
> *SUCH A CRAZY PERSPECTIVE T!
> lOVE IT!
> puro
> *


THANK P.... :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

So whats the big plan for 09 Travis?
P


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jan 21 2009, 10:57 AM~12770832
> *So whats the big plan for 09 Travis?
> P
> *


WELL AT THE SHOP...WE WORKING ON SOME NEW PAINT IDEAS, STYLES AND WHAT NOT...WE ALWAYS DOING THAT  

GOT MY CAR MAKING ITS BIG DEBUT...JUNE :biggrin: 

PHOTOWISE, STEPPING UP MY GAME MAN, GIVING MORE TIME TO THE ART, PROCESSES ETC....LEARNING FROM MY PEERS AS WELL AS HELPING OUT AS MUCH AS I CAN MAN...
WHAT ABOUT U BROTHER...I KNOW THAT LOWRIDER SUPREME GONNA BE ON HIT FOR 09!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 21 2009, 07:56 AM~12769255
> *Yeah the lighting in that shop sucked!!    :angry:  And all I had was my SB600 speedlight. We were suppose to take shots outside that day. But, mother nature stepped in and DENIED all that. LOL. I tell you, the weather here in Texas is NUTS! Those pics were taken on a Sunday. The temp was around 34 degrees. And all we had was a heat tube throwing out heat in that shop. Now the day before that....it was nice and sunny and like 80 degrees. Pinche Texas weather!  :uh:
> 
> I'll get at you bout that DVD....
> 
> Thanks bro.
> *


Hey Flaco, Long time. How have you been?


----------



## mr.fisheye

*WAS PARTING WITH THE ROLLERZ BOYS A FEW WEEKENDS AGO..

LIKED THESE....AND I WAS FADED, SORRY THEY ALITTLE BLURRY*
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 18 2009, 07:14 PM~12743031
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can someone tell me what happened to this car? I saw a few pics that looked like i truck fell on it. (Pooh's 62 from Individuals)


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jan 21 2009, 12:00 PM~12771336
> *Can someone tell me what happened to this car? I saw a few pics that looked like i truck fell on it.
> *


pooh's 62....i heard it fell off of the tow truck... to or after a show   which sucks...fuckin car was bad ass!!!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 21 2009, 12:02 PM~12771359
> *pooh's 62....i heard it fell off of the tow truck... to or after a show    which sucks...fuckin car was bad ass!!!
> *


Crap! Dang ya it was.  Thanks for the info, i been trying to find that out for like 5 months now and forgot to ask at the shows.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jan 21 2009, 12:03 PM~12771374
> *Crap! Dang ya it was.    Thanks for the info, i been trying to find that out for like 5 months now and forgot to ask at the shows.
> *


no prob bro...thats just what i heard, i could be wrong...but it sounds right from the pix i saw of it


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 21 2009, 03:05 PM~12771386
> *no prob bro...thats just what i heard, i could be wrong...but it sounds right from the pix i saw of it
> *


got any of them ... :0


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 21 2009, 03:05 PM~12773265
> *got any of them ...  :0
> *


let me look...there was a thread on it...ill have it here soon


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 21 2009, 03:05 PM~12773265
> *got any of them ...  :0
> *


just looked for it...cant find it...it was in post ur rides...called like tribute to pooh's 62 or something...sorry bro


----------



## SWITCH HITTA

Some pics i took using my Kodak C813, hope to get me a nikon soon


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 21 2009, 06:26 PM~12773486
> *just looked for it...cant find it...it was in post ur rides...called like tribute to pooh's 62 or something...sorry bro
> *


No problem .... 
I hadn't heard & what a shame ...

Thanks for looking :thumbsup:


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jan 21 2009, 02:00 PM~12771336
> *Can someone tell me what happened to this car? I saw a few pics that looked like i truck fell on it. (Pooh's 62 from Individuals)
> *


actually the driver of the trailer wasnt thinking clearly and drove thru a parking lot entrance bar near the street exit.. if that makes any sense. to you.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

Happy Birthday El Volo


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jan 21 2009, 10:17 PM~12778389
> *actually the driver of the trailer wasnt thinking clearly and drove thru a parking lot entrance bar near the street exit.. if that makes any sense. to you.
> *


DAMMM THATS SUCKS....THANKS FOR THE INFO


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 22 2009, 02:36 AM~12780013
> *Happy Birthday El Volo
> *


*X2...HOPE ITS A GOOD ONE HOMIE*


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 22 2009, 07:18 AM~12780370
> *X2...HOPE ITS A GOOD ONE HOMIE
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 22 2009, 06:18 AM~12780370
> *X2...HOPE ITS A GOOD ONE HOMIE
> *


x4 :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 21 2009, 01:04 PM~12770903
> *Hey Flaco, Long time. How have you been?
> *



HEY!! What up homegurl!! It has been a LONG TIME! How you been? I've scoped out your myspace a few times! I like!! How's the Fleet?


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 22 2009, 10:00 AM~12780520
> *x4 :thumbsup:
> *


X80 :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

What mode or settings are you all partial to? Do you use the manual mode alot or Auto mode?

What's your aperature and shutter speed preferences? 

Just trying to see what people use......


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 22 2009, 09:29 AM~12781014
> *What mode or settings are you all partial to? Do you use the manual mode alot or Auto mode?
> 
> What's your aperature and shutter speed preferences?
> 
> Just trying to see what people use......
> *


It all depends what you're shooting, the lighting conditions you're in, if you're using a tripod or not and how fast your lens is. 

But the best advice would be for you to go to a photography site and look at examples of photos where people share their EXIF info.


----------



## PROVOK

90% of the time i shoot in aperture mode.


----------



## MRDRIFTER626

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jan 20 2009, 03:39 PM~12762556
> *Mz. Tasty
> *


I WOULD LOVE TO SEE HER AT A CARSHOW.....


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 22 2009, 09:37 AM~12780718
> *HEY!! What up homegurl!! It has been a LONG TIME! How you been? I've scoped out your myspace a few times! I like!! How's the Fleet?
> *


Fleet is the fleet...still dealing with painter stuff. you know how it is.

Your stuff is looking really good, glad things are working out for ya.


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 22 2009, 03:36 AM~12780013
> *Happy Birthday El Volo
> *


X2. Happy Birthday Day. You going to phx?


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jan 22 2009, 05:29 PM~12781014
> *What mode or settings are you all partial to? Do you use the manual mode alot or Auto mode?
> 
> What's your aperature and shutter speed preferences?
> 
> Just trying to see what people use......
> *


Allways fully manual mode, i'm bein' tought that way in collage. Now i can't imagine something else.  

Different flicks ask for different apertures, shutter speeds, iso and white balances


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jan 22 2009, 01:36 AM~12780013
> *Happy Birthday El Volo
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

Damn! I wasn't expecting that! Thanks FCE and everybody else who gave the happy b-day wishes... I appreciate that big-time! :biggrin: 


-V-


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 22 2009, 10:22 AM~12781878
> *X2. Happy Birthday Day. You going to phx?
> *


I'll be there!  

You going too?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 22 2009, 11:31 AM~12781417
> *It all depends what you're shooting, the lighting conditions you're in, if you're using a tripod or not and how fast your lens is.
> 
> But the best advice would be for you to go to a photography site and look at examples of photos where people share their EXIF info.
> *


I knew that was kind open-ended but just wanted to see what people use in certain scenarios. 

Like when it's just a "Hey, I'll grab my camera and take some shots in the back-yard" or "It's photoshoot time"

know what I mean



> _Originally posted by PROVOK+Jan 22 2009, 11:34 AM~12781447-->
> 
> 
> 
> 90% of the time i shoot in aperture mode.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My son likes this one also.....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MikeS_@Jan 22 2009, 12:26 PM~12781919
> *Allways fully manual mode, i'm bein' tought that way in collage. Now i can't imagine something else.
> 
> Different flicks ask for different apertures, shutter speeds, iso and white balances
> *


I'm kinda leaning towards that myself but Manual mode requires some config changes in between pics. It's more ideal for that staged pic. What if you want something "In the moment?"


----------



## Sonny P

For me it's a little of both. If i'm doing an event with lots of action or the pics need to be taken quick and i don't have time to make changes, i stick to aperture priority mode. when i have a certain look i want to go for or lighting conditions are tough i'll use manual. if there's no special need for manual only but i have a little time in between shots i'll use either one or alternate between them.


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jan 22 2009, 12:43 PM~12782068
> *I'll be there!
> 
> You going too?
> *


Yeah hopefully with my car...but we'll see how that goes.


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 22 2009, 01:21 PM~12781868
> *Fleet is the fleet...still dealing with painter stuff. you know how it is.
> 
> Your stuff is looking really good, glad things are working out for ya.
> *


Thanks!! :cheesy:


----------



## mxcn_roc

*$325*(includes diffuser cap). 

* Autofocus speedlight compatible with both digital and film SLR cameras
* Intelligent i-TTL system supports automatic balanced fill-flash
* Can automatically control light output according to distance and aperture
* Dot matrix LCD with easy to read graphics
* Ergonomic control with conveniently placed buttons and switches










Great addition for you Nikon hustlers out there. 

For you budget ballers. Get at me, maybe I can put you on a payment. plan. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

VOLO HAPPY BDAY HOMEBOY!!! 

Get at me before you roll into town! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

WHATs Up Homies!!!! I just started my dotcom. Stop by and check it out. Ill be posting stuff as it goes down. I still got some more work to do on it but just a taste of whats to come!!!!


Offical page of BigMando Photography

www.bigmandoaz.com


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 22 2009, 10:55 PM~12786763
> *WHATs Up Homies!!!! I just started my dotcom. Stop by and check it out. Ill be posting stuff as it goes down. I still got some more work to do on it but just a taste of whats to come!!!!
> Offical page of BigMando Photography
> 
> www.bigmandoaz.com
> *



Looks great homie, :thumbsup: Love'n it!


----------



## Mr. 412

Happy Birthday Big "D"


----------



## 96_impalass




----------



## 96_impalass




----------



## Howard

I wonder who this is? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 22 2009, 06:52 PM~12786731
> *VOLO HAPPY BDAY HOMEBOY!!!
> 
> Get at me before you roll into town! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Big Mando!

:0 Damn! The website looks bad-ass!!! Thanks for the link up too!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 22 2009, 07:05 PM~12786859
> *Happy Birthday Big "D"
> *


Thanks Mr. Steel City Fam!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 22 2009, 07:44 PM~12787398
> *I wonder who this is?  :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nono: 

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jan 23 2009, 12:11 AM~12787744
> *:nono:
> 
> :biggrin: :wave:
> *


That's right!! It's the birthday boy! :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 22 2009, 07:52 PM~12786731
> *VOLO HAPPY BDAY HOMEBOY!!!
> 
> Get at me before you roll into town! :biggrin:
> *


Happy BDay Volo!

Site looks good Mando!


----------



## Eazy

What up everybody, haven't been in here in a while! Heres some shots I don't think I've posted in here yet....


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Howard+Jan 22 2009, 08:15 PM~12787792-->
> 
> 
> 
> That's right!!  It's the birthday boy!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol... you crazy vato. :no:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Jan 22 2009, 09:44 PM~12788993
> *Happy BDay Volo!
> 
> *



Thanks Jae! Happy New Year to you my photog brother.


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jan 22 2009, 10:41 AM~12782055
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> Damn!  I wasn't expecting that!  Thanks FCE and everybody else who gave the happy b-day wishes... I appreciate that big-time!  :biggrin:
> -V-
> *


No problem homie  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Jan 22 2009, 11:29 PM~12789518
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DO YAH THANG ANT ""E-AZY" BANKS uffin:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 22 2009, 10:41 PM~12783642
> *$325(includes diffuser cap).
> 
> *  Autofocus speedlight compatible with both digital and film SLR cameras
> * Intelligent i-TTL system supports automatic balanced fill-flash
> * Can automatically control light output according to distance and aperture
> * Dot matrix LCD with easy to read graphics
> * Ergonomic control with conveniently placed buttons and switches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great addition for you Nikon hustlers out there.
> 
> For you budget ballers. Get at me, maybe I can put you on a payment. plan.  :thumbsup:
> *



 don't think i can work out some insurance for that over here. otherwise i would have bought that.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@Jan 22 2009, 11:14 AM~12781803
> *I WOULD LOVE TO SEE HER AT A CARSHOW.....
> *


Take a trip to cali then homie


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 22 2009, 09:44 PM~12787398
> *I wonder who this is?  :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pretty gloves... :cheesy:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 23 2009, 08:51 AM~12791667
> *pretty gloves... :cheesy:
> *



Hey, those are the $2 magic gloves from the swap meet... I'm big ballin'. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

Just saw the car club feature on Traffic Car Club in the April issue of LRM... Great job Jae Bueno! :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jan 23 2009, 01:53 PM~12793463
> *Hey, those are the $2 magic gloves from the swap meet... I'm big ballin'.  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


The swap meet is win.


----------



## Twotonz




----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jan 23 2009, 03:53 PM~12793463
> *Hey, those are the $2 magic gloves from the swap meet... I'm big ballin'.  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


I got a brown pair of those on right now that I type with... cut all the fingertips off them bitches and I don't have to brave the cold Michigan drafts when I type next to the windows November-April. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

Burgers... Detroit style. :yes:


----------



## Howard

Yeah so... thought this was interesting. Three languages, three doorbells. Are you supposed to ring in your native tongue? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 23 2009, 05:11 PM~12794189
> *I got a brown pair of those on right now that I type with... cut all the fingertips off them bitches and I don't have to brave the cold Michigan drafts when I type next to the windows November-April.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 22 2009, 08:03 PM~12786844
> *Looks great homie,  :thumbsup: Love'n it!
> *


Thanks homie! ill be adding alot more!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jan 22 2009, 09:10 PM~12787717
> *Thanks Big Mando!
> 
> :0 Damn!  The website looks bad-ass!!!  Thanks for the link up too!
> *


thank bro! no problem on the hook up!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 22 2009, 10:44 PM~12788993
> *Happy BDay Volo!
> 
> Site looks good Mando!
> *


thanks jae! im still messing around with it. got to get my photo album up!


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 23 2009, 03:11 PM~12794189
> *I got a brown pair of those on right now that I type with... cut all the fingertips off them bitches and I don't have to brave the cold Michigan drafts when I type next to the windows November-April.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Howard! Hey there buddy!

Hows my wife doing? Hows the fam up there?


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 23 2009, 10:09 PM~12794159
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



good stuff !!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 23 2009, 05:46 PM~12794500
> *Howard! Hey there buddy!
> 
> Hows my wife doing? Hows the fam up there?
> *


What's happening? Good... and good. Jill and I are expecting in July!! :0 :0


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 22 2009, 02:41 PM~12783642
> *SOLD!!! *


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Jan 23 2009, 09:20 AM~12790633
> *DO YAH THANG ANT ""E-AZY" BANKS uffin:
> *


You know it OG


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 23 2009, 04:37 PM~12795036
> *What's happening?  Good... and good.  Jill and I are expecting in July!!  :0  :0
> *


Aw....Grats, boy or girl?


----------



## 72 kutty

Alex's 58 from Style CC


----------



## TraditionCC

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jan 23 2009, 11:38 PM~12799086
> *Alex's 58 from Style CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by TraditionCC_@Jan 23 2009, 11:47 PM~12799149
> *NICE!
> *


Thanks ...here's another one.


----------



## TraditionCC

how you like them apples? :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Eazy




----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 23 2009, 01:11 PM~12794189
> *I got a brown pair of those on right now that I type with... cut all the fingertips off them bitches and I don't have to brave the cold Michigan drafts when I type next to the windows November-April.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Damn, that sucks! Crank up that heater! :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jan 23 2009, 01:15 PM~12794233
> *Yeah so... thought this was interesting.  Three languages, three doorbells.  Are you supposed to ring in your native tongue?  :dunno: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF!? :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jan 23 2009, 12:54 PM~12793472
> *Just saw the car club feature on Traffic Car Club in the April issue of LRM... Great job Jae Bueno!    :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Volo! Mark called me last night and was very pleased with the feature! I have not seen it yet!


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 24 2009, 11:00 AM~12801605
> *Thanks Volo! Mark called me last night and was very pleased with the feature! I have not seen it yet!
> *


cant wait to see it jae...ur the man homie :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 24 2009, 11:21 AM~12801741
> *cant wait to see it jae...ur the man homie :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Travis! I'm trying.. :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 24 2009, 11:42 AM~12801864
> *Thanks Travis!  I'm trying.. :biggrin:
> *


TRYING???? :nono: :nono: ...MORE LIKE DOING THE DAM THING BRO :yes: :yes:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 24 2009, 11:45 AM~12801883
> *TRYING???? :nono:  :nono: ...MORE LIKE DOING THE DAM THING BRO  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin: :worship: :worship: Thanks for the encouraging words! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 24 2009, 11:48 AM~12801907
> *:biggrin:  :worship:  :worship: Thanks for the encouraging words!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 22 2009, 07:55 PM~12786763
> *WHATs Up Homies!!!! I just started my dotcom. Stop by and check it out. Ill be posting stuff as it goes down. I still got some more work to do on it but just a taste of whats to come!!!!
> Offical page of BigMando Photography
> 
> www.bigmandoaz.com
> *




Looking bad as mando .Got the tunes going with those bad as pictures .Congrats bro !

Been a minute i havent been in here .

Kutty ...bad as pic bro.Love that angle

Howard... those some bad as pic of DETROIT HOMIE.And not to mention those pics from L.A looking old school really nice done.

eazy... you got some great shots there bro

Volo ... happy b-day homie ...wish you the best!!

Two tonz... Love them pictures with the chevy as the sunsets

Jae...you always doing BIG THANGS BIG DAWG...BIG UPS !!!

If i miss anyone else (my fault) overall this topic is always rocking with tonz of greap photographers........keep them coming


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 24 2009, 02:00 PM~12801605
> *Thanks Volo! Mark called me last night and was very pleased with the feature! I have not seen it yet!
> *


Can't wait to see it Jae... :thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 23 2009, 02:09 PM~12794159
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good exposure of the background. 

It would have been killer if you had some light on the car and had is probably exposed. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty

Picked up the D300 today..... I feel like a little kid at Xmas
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

keep the great pics coming I am enjoying the diffrent styles


----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*Frisco Bay Area Rapper Stak Chippaz*


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jan 24 2009, 09:57 PM~12806130
> *Picked up the D300 today..... I feel like a little kid at Xmas
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Congrats Kutty! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 25 2009, 09:34 AM~12808317
> *Congrats Kutty!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *



Thanks man! Had to step my game up... a little.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jan 24 2009, 09:57 PM~12806130
> *Picked up the D300 today..... I feel like a little kid at Xmas
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
LUCKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Switchblade

I never put these up in here.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jan 25 2009, 01:14 PM~12809514
> *:0
> LUCKY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Yep.....I can't wait to start using it.


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.

My first try with a new toy. Nikon D90, what do you guys think? I know its no way near Tony's work. Hopefully with lots of practice and advise I could get there. O great topic and very nice pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.




----------



## _Bandido_

:cheesy:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA

i might be buying a nikon d60 soon. :cheesy:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Jan 24 2009, 12:51 PM~12802800
> *
> Volo ... happy b-day homie  ...wish you the best!!
> 
> *


Thanks Magic! :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Jan 25 2009, 01:18 PM~12809878
> *I never put these up in here.
> 
> *


You didn't... but I did. :biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jan 26 2009, 11:41 AM~12817759
> *You didn't... but I did.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Well thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Jan 26 2009, 11:10 AM~12818462
> *:0  Well thanks. :biggrin:
> *


Sure thing... And I didn't take the credit... I put down your name when I posted them. 

I had seen you post those pics up in the Caddy thread a while back, and thought they were far beyond worthy of being posted up in this Photography thread. Hope you didn't mind, but they were some bad-ass photos.


----------



## Switchblade

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jan 26 2009, 01:49 PM~12818834
> *Sure thing... And I didn't take the credit... I put down your name when I posted them.
> 
> I had seen you post those pics up in the Caddy thread a while back, and thought they were far beyond worthy of being posted up in this Photography thread.  Hope you didn't mind, but they were some bad-ass photos.
> *


Nah it's completely fine, I appreciate it. :biggrin:


----------



## Candy Blue 64

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jan 24 2009, 12:49 AM~12799161
> *Thanks ...here's another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Jan 26 2009, 02:15 PM~12819523
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

a few more pics from my Mexico Trip


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 27 2009, 02:15 AM~12826599
> *a few more pics from my Mexico Trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shots Twotonz


----------



## PROVOK

great shots fellas


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 27 2009, 02:15 AM~12826599
> *a few more pics from my Mexico Trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool stuff tonz. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

I always liked these shots from when I shot Cherry 64 for our premier issue.....


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc

What do you guys think of my new business card for 2009? I'm thinking of have all 3 printed.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 27 2009, 01:54 PM~12830529
> *What do you guys think of my new business card for 2009? I'm thinking of have all 3 printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BADASS! Who is doin them for you?


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 27 2009, 02:00 PM~12830589
> *BADASS! Who is doin them for you?
> *


I do my own design and I find printers online. I go with whomever has the best pricing.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 27 2009, 01:54 PM~12830529
> *What do you guys think of my new business card for 2009? I'm thinking of have all 3 printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks wicked bro!!!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 27 2009, 03:01 PM~12830602
> *I do my own design and I find printers online.  I go with whomever has the best pricing.
> *


looks bad ass Carlos...are you going to add the other models names as well..or just Esthers????? those with a shiney coating...damn, they will look siiiiiick....


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 27 2009, 02:07 PM~12830682
> *looks bad ass Carlos...are you going to add the other models names as well..or just Esthers????? those with a shiney coating...damn, they will look siiiiiick....
> *


Thanks! :thumbsup: 

Yeah, they'll have all the models names and the nice and shiny UV coating. 
This was just a quick mockup.


----------



## nobueno

Nice cards Carlos! I need to invest in some new ones too!

Jesse, good seeing you at the show Sunday!

Twotonz, great shots!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 27 2009, 02:54 PM~12830529
> *What do you guys think of my new business card for 2009? I'm thinking of have all 3 printed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Have you thought about a logo for yourself? Incorporate that with your card as well.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 27 2009, 01:07 PM~12830682
> *looks bad ass Carlos...are you going to add the other models names as well..or just Esthers????? those with a shiney coating...damn, they will look siiiiiick....
> *


wats up Toro...did you get my PM?


----------



## BIGMIKE

one from this past weekend show at the tattoo parlor


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 27 2009, 01:38 PM~12831033
> *Nice cards Carlos! I need to invest in some new ones too!
> 
> Jesse, good seeing you at the show Sunday!
> 
> Twotonz, great shots!
> *


thanks Jae....ill be out in your area next weekend


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 28 2009, 01:10 AM~12834326
> *thanks Jae....ill be out in your area next weekend
> *


Whats up TwoTonz! You rolling to PHX???


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 28 2009, 12:16 AM~12834346
> *Whats up TwoTonz! You rolling to PHX???
> *


im not sure yet...but ill hit you up when i find out


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 28 2009, 02:07 AM~12834492
> *im not sure yet...but ill hit you up when i find out
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

One from a while back!


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 28 2009, 12:43 PM~12835934
> *One from a while back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Like dat' right there .... :thumbsup: 
I'm even curious of the colored exposure of it!


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 27 2009, 09:42 PM~12833076
> *one from this past weekend show at the tattoo parlor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick shot Mike. Man, I went to Santa Ana last weekend to see my brother for his birthday. He took us downtown to where he works at the courthouse. He said we wouldn't see one white person the whole time we were down there....I did not see one white person the whole time I was down there. It was a trip dude. Reminded me of when I visited San Luis Potosi. Everyone was staring at this car full of white people. Hahahaha I was cracking up. Never seen so many Quince stores. :cheesy:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 28 2009, 01:10 AM~12834326
> *thanks Jae....ill be out in your area next weekend
> *


Cool! Hit me up when you're here!

From the Roadster show this past weekend.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Jan 28 2009, 12:30 PM~12838193
> *Sick shot Mike. Man, I went to Santa Ana last weekend to see my brother for his birthday. He took us downtown to where he works at the courthouse. He said we wouldn't see one white person the whole time we were down there....I did not see one white person the whole time I was down there. It was a trip dude. Reminded me of when I visited San Luis Potosi. Everyone was staring at this car full of white people. Hahahaha I was cracking up. Never seen so many Quince stores. :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
U gotta come around during the week to see the white folks..they come from outta town
I work near the courthouse too on civic center
Next time let me know when you're gonna be around


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 28 2009, 02:10 PM~12838634
> *Cool! Hit me up when you're here!
> 
> From the Roadster show this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: KILLER JAE


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 28 2009, 02:10 PM~12838634
> *
> From the Roadster show this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks killer as always. :thumbsup: 

I'll be in Chino tomorrow and Friday doing some shoots. Come out to the photoshoot if you're in the area.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 28 2009, 01:10 PM~12838634
> *Cool! Hit me up when you're here!
> 
> From the Roadster show this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean shot Jae :thumbsup:
Looks like I missed a good one..were all the rides indoors or some outside?


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 28 2009, 02:21 PM~12838740
> *Clean shot Jae :thumbsup:
> Looks like I missed a good one..were all the rides indoors or some outside?
> *


Most were indoor. There were a few outdoors but the bulk of the show is held indoors. All of the Lowriders were indoors along with the million dollar hot rods! :0 

@ Travis aka Fisheye ~ Thanks!  

@ Carlos ~ Thanks! I will hit you up if I get a chance!


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 28 2009, 01:12 PM~12838651
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> U gotta come around during the week to see the white folks..they come from outta town
> I work near the courthouse too on civic center
> Next time let me know when you're gonna be around
> *


You got it.


----------



## mxcn_roc

Something from the archive that I just edited:


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 28 2009, 05:08 PM~12840448
> *Something from the archive that I just edited:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass pic homie can u edit the bra off :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 28 2009, 05:08 PM~12840448
> *Something from the archive that I just edited:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow. who did you shoot that for?


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 28 2009, 05:18 PM~12840532
> *wow. who did you shoot that for?
> *


Thanks. 

The model is a friend of mine and the car is a '39 from Intruders C.C.


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 28 2009, 05:29 PM~12840652
> *Thanks.
> 
> The model is a friend of mine and the car is a '39 from Intruders C.C.
> 
> 
> *


not to sound funny but i did not even notice the car until u mention it


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jan 28 2009, 05:30 PM~12840664
> *not to sound funny but i did not even notice the car until u mention it
> *


Yeah, this particular shot was about the girl and the car was secondary.


----------



## mrtravieso

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 28 2009, 05:08 PM~12840448
> *Something from the archive that I just edited:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what did it look like before u edited it?


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 28 2009, 05:08 PM~12840448
> *Something from the archive that I just edited:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great one Carlos! Love the lighting!


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 28 2009, 02:08 PM~12840448
> *Something from the archive that I just edited:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great shot.


----------



## All Out Customs

Went through the first fifty pages so far and you guys capture some bad ass shots. I need to step my game up and get a better cam preferably a DSLR. This is what I manage with just a regular digital Nikon.


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jan 29 2009, 01:05 AM~12845980
> *Went through the first fifty pages so far and you guys capture some bad ass shots.  I need to step my game up and get a better cam preferably a DSLR.  This is what I manage with just a regular digital Nikon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good homie! I started with point & shoot myself. I didnt have the cash to go big so I got what I could afford at the time. After a while I was able to pick up my Nikon DSLR. This pic was taken back in the day with a HP Photosmart M425 P&S! :biggrin: 

Chicano Park Day - Barrio Logan - San Diego, Ca


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jan 28 2009, 08:28 PM~12842823
> *what did it look like before u edited it?
> *


Ain't no shame in my game. You ask and you shall receive:


----------



## PROVOK

some from yesterday


----------



## mrtravieso

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 29 2009, 07:56 AM~12846795
> *Ain't no shame in my game.  You ask and you shall receive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I was just wondering, very nice job bro! especially sharpening :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 29 2009, 07:05 AM~12846849
> *some from yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nothing like taking pics in a motel room with the ac in the background LOL


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 29 2009, 11:44 AM~12849044
> *nothing like taking pics in a motel room with the ac in the background LOL
> *


reminds me of a craigslist ad :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jan 29 2009, 04:24 AM~12846638
> *looks good homie! I started with point & shoot myself. I didnt have the cash to go big so I got what I could afford at the time. After a while I was able to pick up my Nikon DSLR. This pic was taken back in the day with a HP Photosmart M425 P&S!  :biggrin:
> 
> Chicano Park Day - Barrio Logan - San Diego, Ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thanks for the support. :biggrin: :thumbsup: Granted I don't have the high caliber shots like the big doggs, but ever since I've been able to make it to these local shows, I think the photogtraphy bug bit me. Photographing feels like its gonna be another one of my passions.


----------



## 96_impalass

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jan 29 2009, 09:05 AM~12846849
> *some from yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




loving the pictures.


----------



## SWITCH HITTA

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jan 29 2009, 02:46 PM~12849515
> *Thanks for the support. :biggrin:  :thumbsup: Granted I don't  have the high caliber shots like the big doggs, but ever since I've been able to make it to these local shows, I think the photogtraphy bug bit me.  Photographing feels like its gonna be another one of my passions.
> *


i know what u mean. Im currently trying to save up some money to buy me a better camera. Right now im working with a kodak p&s but want a rebel or d60.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 29 2009, 07:56 AM~12846795
> *Ain't no shame in my game.  You ask and you shall receive:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Good job on the edit. I was going to say the same thing about the sharpening. Also like how the ground was darkened, takes your eye back to what it's supposed to...the model. Nice job Carlos


----------



## Twotonz

I call this picture _"La Negra y La Guera"_


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 29 2009, 11:13 PM~12856707
> *I call this picture "La Negra y La Guera"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool shot Twotonz.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 30 2009, 02:13 AM~12856707
> *I call this picture "La Negra y La Guera"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats classic homie!!!! love that shit


----------



## Candy Blue 64

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 30 2009, 03:13 AM~12856707
> *I call this picture "La Negra y La Guera"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: firme pic..


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 30 2009, 01:13 AM~12856707
> *I call this picture "La Negra y La Guera"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Las dos estan buenisimas :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 30 2009, 08:11 AM~12857708
> *Las dos estan buenisimas :biggrin:
> *


orale!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Twotonz

thanks fellas


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+Jan 29 2009, 06:24 AM~12846638-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks good homie! I started with point & shoot myself. I didnt have the cash to go big so I got what I could afford at the time. After a while I was able to pick up my Nikon DSLR. This pic was taken back in the day with a HP Photosmart M425 P&S!  :biggrin:
> 
> Chicano Park Day - Barrio Logan - San Diego, Ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SWITCH HITTA_@Jan 29 2009, 03:27 PM~12851657
> *i know what u mean. Im currently trying to save up some money to buy me a better camera. Right now im working with a kodak p&s but want a rebel or d60.
> *



i started with a P&S too...here's one with it from Chicano Park '08 :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 30 2009, 02:13 AM~12856707
> *I call this picture "La Negra y La Guera"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pinche 2tons wynito :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 30 2009, 01:06 PM~12859369
> *i started with a P&S too...here's one with it from Chicano Park '08  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats a clean shot! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jan 30 2009, 01:53 PM~12860242
> *pinche 2tons wynito :biggrin:
> *


what up dawg


----------



## mrtravieso

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 30 2009, 05:59 PM~12861554
> *what up dawg
> *


jack shit loco!


----------



## GRS-HPR

A FEW PICS FROM A SKIDPAN DAY LAST WEEKEND 
THESE ARE ON MY POINT AN SHOOT TILL I GET FUNDS FOR AN SLR
WHO SAYS BUICKS DONT SLIDE


CADDIES TO SLIDE


----------



## Mr. 412

Not too much too shoot but here's what's crack'n round here ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Who will win the super bowl? 

cast your vote!

CLICK HERE TO CAST YOUR VOTE!


----------



## mxcn_roc

TTT

Let's see some stuff.


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## nobueno

From Estevan Oriol's show this weekend. Live tattooing by Carlitos.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 2 2009, 12:33 PM~12882353
> *From Estevan Oriol's show this weekend. Live tattooing by Carlitos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 2 2009, 12:33 PM~12882353
> *From Estevan Oriol's show this weekend. Live tattooing by Carlitos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good stuff as always Jae. :thumbsup: 
---

Here is an example of one of the many shots I took this weekend.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Feb 2 2009, 11:33 AM~12882353-->
> 
> 
> 
> From Estevan Oriol's show this weekend. Live tattooing by Carlitos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great photos Jae
> <!--QuoteBegin-mxcn_roc_@Feb 2 2009, 12:33 PM~12882856
> *Good stuff as always Jae.  :thumbsup:
> ---
> 
> Here is an example of one of the many shots I took this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 2 2009, 12:33 PM~12882353
> *From Estevan Oriol's show this weekend. Live tattooing by Carlitos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn these are bad!

"I wanna be like Jae when I grow up!" :biggrin:


----------



## GRS-HPR

HERES SOME AUSSIE IMAGES FROM MY POINT AND SHOOT COMMENTS CRITICISM WELCOME


----------



## Toro

one at the end of Cherry 64's photoshoot for our premier issue...


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Feb 3 2009, 07:18 AM~12891376
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Cool shot!


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 29 2009, 12:44 PM~12849044
> *nothing like taking pics in a motel room with the ac in the background LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MikeS

favorite last week shots, feedback appreciated


----------



## Rod Stewart




----------



## mxcn_roc

Yet some more from this past weekend.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 3 2009, 12:33 PM~12893441
> *Yet some more from this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: tight


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Feb 3 2009, 09:57 AM~12893086
> *favorite last week shots, feedback appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass Mike


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 3 2009, 08:21 PM~12898366
> *:thumbsup:  tight
> *


Thanks Provok. :thumbsup: 

Here is another one:










The cool thing is, this was the first time I attempted some shots with this type of backdrop and I kind of liked my final results.


----------



## frameoffz

this was taken with my razor phone









not this one


----------



## Candy Blue 64




----------



## Candy Blue 64

[/quote]


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 4 2009, 08:51 AM~12903144
> *Thanks Provok. :thumbsup:
> 
> Here is another one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cool thing is, this was the first time I attempted some shots with this type of backdrop and I kind of liked my final results.
> *


you got any pics of the set up? i always like seeing how photographers position everything? uffin: nice pics


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Feb 4 2009, 11:48 AM~12904243
> *you got any pics of the set up? i always like seeing how photographers position everything? uffin: nice pics
> *


Thanks.  

It's a simple 3 point light set up with a 9 foot wide white seamless backdrop. Plus, post work in Apple Aperture to color correct and Adobe Photoshop to finalized image with cropping, removal of any blemishes and additional color corrections. The entire post process probably took me about an hour and a half to complete.


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 3 2009, 10:49 AM~12891483
> *Cool shot!
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 4 2009, 12:51 PM~12903144
> *Thanks Provok. :thumbsup:
> 
> Here is another one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cool thing is, this was the first time I attempted some shots with this type of backdrop and I kind of liked my final results.
> *



Not sure if ya did it on purpose but like how you had here impersonate the face on the shirt


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## PROVOK

more of princess


----------



## SWITCH HITTA

thinking about getting a rebel xs. Do you guys recommend getting the 3 yr service plan for $120 as well. I never owned a slr so i dont know how well they hold up. Im not a professional. Just doing this for a hobby. thank you in advance


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 4 2009, 02:44 PM~12905868
> *more of princess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool stuff. Maybe one of these days I'll attempt one of these hotel/motel style shoots. :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 4 2009, 12:21 PM~12904520
> *Thanks.
> 
> It's a simple 3 point light set up with a 9 foot wide white seamless backdrop.  Plus, post work in Apple Aperture to color correct and Adobe Photoshop to finalized image with cropping, removal of any blemishes and additional color corrections.  The entire post process probably took me about an hour and a half to complete.
> *


 Nice pic but an hour and a half on a white seamless seems like a long time. The white seamless usually takes me about 30 minutes or so. What kind of lights are you using? What kind of diffusion? (Softbox sizes) I'm just curious, I shoot on the white seamless quite a bit.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 4 2009, 07:32 PM~12908721
> *Nice pic but an hour and a half on a white seamless seems like a long time.  The white seamless usually takes me about 30 minutes or so.  What kind of lights are you using?  What kind of diffusion? (Softbox sizes) I'm just curious, I shoot on the white seamless quite a bit.
> *


It takes that long because I'm very particular in the eventual outcome. Especially with the color correction and eventual post in Photoshop. I'm in no rush with these, so that's why I can take the time. 

With this being my first attempt at this, I'm sure I'll streamline the process as I do additional shoots in this style. 

But if you have a technique/procedure that shows similar results, please do share. :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 4 2009, 08:26 PM~12909507
> *It takes that long because I'm very particular in the eventual outcome.  Especially with the color correction and eventual post in Photoshop.  I'm in no rush with these, so that's why I can take the time.
> 
> With this being my first attempt at this, I'm sure I'll streamline the process as I do additional shoots in this style.
> 
> But if you have a technique/procedure that shows similar results, please do share.  :thumbsup:
> *



You know after thinking about it, I probably spend an hour or more on some pictures....especially if they are for print. If it's just for web, I'll spend less. The skin usually takes the longest, especially for print. I think I'm gonna time myself on the next one and see how long it takes.


----------



## BIGMIKE

an old one from StreetLow Costa Mesa. its a point-n-shoot :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Feb 5 2009, 08:14 AM~12913186
> *an old one from StreetLow Costa Mesa. its a point-n-shoot  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice one Big Mike!

Carlos/Kutty, you guys should get together and hold a lighting seminar and/or a post processing seminar for us LIL photogs. I have been real hesitant to start to use lighting other than my flash and natural light. You guys could really teach us something since we all for the most part shoot the same type of subjects.  :biggrin:  

Let's all meet in Vegas at the Super Show!


----------



## djtwigsta

Kutty, etc.

Are there any online tutorials on skin correction and other information for making better pics? Thanks


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Feb 5 2009, 02:12 PM~12916193
> *Kutty, etc.
> 
> Are there any online tutorials on skin correction and other information for making better pics? Thanks
> *



Here's a pretty good tutorial on skin.....it's pretty lengthy but the results are very good. Man I'm giving away secrets.....lol

http://photoshoptutorials.ws/photoshop-tut.../all-pages.html


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Feb 5 2009, 08:14 AM~12913186
> *an old one from StreetLow Costa Mesa. its a point-n-shoot  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BIGMIKE! Photos looking good like always!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 5 2009, 08:41 AM~12913324
> *Nice one Big Mike!
> 
> Carlos/Kutty, you guys should get together and hold a lighting seminar and/or a post processing seminar for us LIL photogs. I have been real hesitant to start to use lighting other than my flash and natural light. You guys could really teach us something since we all for the most part shoot the same type of subjects.    :biggrin:
> 
> Let's all meet in Vegas at the Super Show!
> *


X2 All I use is natural and flash. I would like to buy a light set-up but I dont think im ready for that just yet, but it wouldnt hurt to learn more about it! 

I know this year Ill be in vegas for sure!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

How many of us use monopods? My wife bought me for x-mas and I haven't really used it yet. Just curious? I know I will get some good use out of it on march 1st.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Feb 5 2009, 07:41 AM~12913324-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Big Mike!
> 
> Carlos/Kutty, you guys should get together and hold a lighting seminar and/or a post processing seminar for us LIL photogs. I have been real hesitant to start to use lighting other than my flash and natural light. You guys could really teach us something since we all for the most part shoot the same type of subjects.    :biggrin:
> 
> Let's all meet in Vegas at the Super Show!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks Jae. I also just use natural light and flash...but my flash is just the lil regular one that comes with the camera. i rarely use it during day time shots tho. id like to upgrade the flash to something better like SB800 but money is tight at the moment.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big Mando 88_@Feb 6 2009, 12:40 AM~12923150
> *BIGMIKE! Photos looking good like always!!!
> *


thanks Mando


----------



## mxcn_roc

From a shoot I had last night.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 6 2009, 11:01 AM~12926081
> *From a shoot I had last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

When I went back home last week I hit up my nephews high school bball game. Here is one on the shots.

Andrew Aldama #11 Cibola High School!


----------



## higinio11




----------



## higinio11




----------



## higinio11




----------



## higinio11




----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by higinio11_@Feb 6 2009, 09:49 PM~12931386
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Very nice, I like this one a lot.


----------



## higinio11




----------



## higinio11

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 6 2009, 09:50 PM~12931399
> *Very nice, I like this one a lot.
> *


thanks homie


----------



## higinio11




----------



## higinio11




----------



## higinio11




----------



## higinio11




----------



## higinio11




----------



## higinio11




----------



## higinio11

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a115/IMP...P/tiltass61.jpg


----------



## higinio11




----------



## Nasty




----------



## higinio11




----------



## higinio11

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Feb 6 2009, 10:01 PM~12931496
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice bro :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## higinio11




----------



## higinio11




----------



## higinio11




----------



## higinio11




----------



## higinio11




----------



## higinio11




----------



## higinio11




----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by higinio11_@Feb 6 2009, 10:03 PM~12931526
> *nice bro  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Feb 6 2009, 10:01 PM~12931496
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shot Nasty!


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by higinio11_@Feb 6 2009, 10:10 PM~12931625
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wow i wish i was doing that to mine  
nice shot too bro :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by higinio11_@Feb 7 2009, 12:46 AM~12931362
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Deeeeeeezzaaaaaamm!!!


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by higinio11_@Feb 7 2009, 01:10 AM~12931625
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That shot makes me think of this shot from TWOTONZ - one of my favorites !!!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by higinio11_@Feb 6 2009, 10:50 PM~12931393
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Matt's garage is fucking sick......


----------



## Toro

unedited shot, but damn that garage was sick as hell....and that's just half of it.....


----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro

Twotonz...these are for you brother.....


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 7 2009, 10:05 AM~12934036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unedited shot, but damn that garage was sick as hell....and that's just half of it.....
> *



I would kill to have that garage....


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 7 2009, 10:27 AM~12934152
> *I would kill to have that garage....
> *


X2! :0 :0


----------



## higinio11

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Feb 7 2009, 12:25 AM~12932614
> *wow i wish i was doing that to mine
> nice shot too bro  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro that when my carnal was putting it together,


----------



## higinio11

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 7 2009, 09:09 AM~12933710
> *Deeeeeeezzaaaaaamm!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## higinio11

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 7 2009, 09:11 AM~12933716
> *That shot makes me think of this shot from TWOTONZ - one of my favorites !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is a sick shot :thumbsup:


----------



## higinio11

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 7 2009, 10:05 AM~12934036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unedited shot, but damn that garage was sick as hell....and that's just half of it.....
> *


damn i know bro, that garage can hold up to i think 6-8 cars :0 crazy


----------



## higinio11




----------



## higinio11

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Feb 4 2009, 01:11 PM~12904962
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## higinio11

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 7 2009, 10:08 AM~12934049
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## drasticbean

you guys like??


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 7 2009, 08:42 PM~12937841
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you guys like??
> *



:cheesy: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Feb 6 2009, 09:01 PM~12931496
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW NICE


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 7 2009, 11:42 PM~12937841
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you guys like??
> *


This is nice...


----------



## _Bandido_

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Feb 7 2009, 01:01 AM~12931496
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by higinio11_@Feb 6 2009, 09:10 PM~12931625
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice shot....is that your 62 or Sal's?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

:biggrin: whats popping. A shot from the MC BENER ONE rap video shoot on saturday! This shot was over exposed when I took it. When I began to edit it I darkend it up as much as I could without making it to dark. I tried to b/w it and it didnt look right. So I went with a sephia tone instead. What do you guys think? How does it look?


----------



## higinio11

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 8 2009, 11:18 AM~12941409
> *nice shot....is that your 62 or Sal's?
> *


thats Sals duce mine still in the works...


----------



## Low_Ryde

I picked up a Sony point n shoot a few days ago... wanted to buy an SLR but money is real tight atm, so that'll have to wait for now... edited the photo in MS Office Picture Manager


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Homies from Intruders CC Phoenix, AZ with Mc Bener One, during rap shoot yesterday!


















[/quote]


----------



## mr.casper

NOT A PHOTGRAPHER BUT SOMETHING FROM THE EAST COAST AZTEC SOULZ B.C/CC IN MARYLAND WASHINGTON D.C


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 8 2009, 07:23 PM~12943132
> *:biggrin: whats popping. A shot from the MC BENER ONE rap video shoot on saturday! This shot was over exposed when I took it. When I began to edit it I darkend it up as much as I could without making it to dark. I tried to b/w it and it didnt look right. So I went with a sephia tone instead. What do you guys think? How does it look?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: Great edit from what you were apparently dealing with originally!


----------



## DREAM ON

I just got my camera today!!!


----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 6 2009, 11:56 PM~12932396
> *Nice shot Nasty!
> *


thanks


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 7 2009, 08:54 PM~12937926
> *WOW NICE
> *


Thanks


----------



## MikeS

just a few of a recent shoot for my current project;


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Feb 9 2009, 02:52 PM~12953208
> *just a few of a recent shoot for my current project......
> 
> 
> *


VERY NICE SHOTS uffin:


----------



## MikeS

thanks!!


----------



## Twotonz

sweet looking pic Mike


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 8 2009, 07:54 PM~12945227
> *:thumbsup: Great edit from what you were apparently dealing with originally!
> *


thanks bro came out alot better than i thought


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Here is another from the rap shoot!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

The homies from Krown Ent.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Feb 9 2009, 03:52 PM~12953208
> *just a few of a recent shoot for my current project;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are real nice!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

last one for tonight! I was walking right next to the video camera so I was able to get some good shots! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 8 2009, 03:23 PM~12943132
> *:biggrin: whats popping. A shot from the MC BENER ONE rap video shoot on saturday! This shot was over exposed when I took it. When I began to edit it I darkend it up as much as I could without making it to dark. I tried to b/w it and it didnt look right. So I went with a sephia tone instead. What do you guys think? How does it look?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Fucking around with the editor!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 9 2009, 08:16 PM~12955849
> *last one for tonight! I was walking right next to the video camera so I was able to get some good shots! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: I SEE A ROLLERZ ONLY PLAQUE IN THE BACK!!!


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 11 2009, 07:25 AM~12969881
> *Fucking around with the editor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool! what program do you use? like the colors.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Feb 11 2009, 07:44 AM~12971349
> *cool! what program do you use? like the colors.
> *



Its called photo explosion. its a lower shelf photo editor that i picked up for $50.00. I never really used the image editor on it til last night. I just use it to add my name and a few other touches. I want to get a the new version of photo shop but Im not ready to dish out the cash! I'd rather buy more lenses, lol. It works good for what I use it for.


----------



## Richard Slapson

Any help is much appreciated.

I need to make a portfolio for entry into my major at school. I've been reading this thread since the beginning and started re-reading the beginning again. I am a definite beginner to DSLRs and digital photography. However, I did do courses in highschool with traditional 35mm.

I was trying to take advice given in the beginning of the thread to come up with good cameras for a beginner and thought the Canon D20 or Canon EOS D30 would be good. If not, please any recommendations would be great. One question I do have about them is what are the main differences?

Thanks again.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Feb 11 2009, 08:08 PM~12978486
> *Any help is much appreciated.
> 
> I need to make a portfolio for entry into my major at school. I've been reading this thread since the beginning and started re-reading the beginning again. I am a definite beginner to DSLRs and digital photography. However, I did do courses in highschool with traditional 35mm.
> 
> I was trying to take advice given in the beginning of the thread to come up with good cameras for a beginner and thought the Canon D20 or Canon EOS D30 would be good. If not, please any recommendations would be great. One question I do have about them is what are the main differences?
> 
> Thanks again.
> *


im not hating on Canon but i only have experience with Nikon and its been a good experience....good enuff to not make me wanna think of gettin any other camera/brand in the future...so i cant really tell you about the differences.


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Feb 11 2009, 08:59 PM~12979133
> *im not hating on Canon but i only have experience with Nikon and its been a good experience....good enuff to not make me wanna think of gettin any other camera/brand in the future...so i cant really tell you about the differences.
> *


What would you recommend in the Nikon category?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Feb 11 2009, 11:02 PM~12979170
> *What would you recommend in the Nikon category?
> *


What's your budget?


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Feb 12 2009, 12:59 AM~12979133
> *im not hating on Canon but i only have experience with Nikon and its been a good experience....good enuff to not make me wanna think of gettin any other camera/brand in the future...so i cant really tell you about the differences.
> *


x2 ... 
I'm really on the low end too ... I'm still using the Nikon D50
I'm not a pro like most of the guys in this thread but it's been more than enough for me!


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 11 2009, 08:55 PM~12978312
> *Its called photo explosion. its a lower shelf photo editor that i picked up for $50.00. I never really used the image editor on it til last night. I just use it to add my name and a few other touches. I want to get a the new version of photo shop but Im not ready to dish out the cash! I'd rather buy more lenses, lol. It works good for what I use it for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You can find Adobe photoshop CS3 if you look around online....for free. Once you use it and learn it, you'll never look back. I've been using photoshop since like 2001 and still learn new stuff I didn't know. I've had photoshop since 6.0 and haven't had to put out any money.


----------



## SICK SHOTS

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Feb 11 2009, 10:02 PM~12979170
> *What would you recommend in the Nikon category?
> *



SORRY JUST THROWING MY 2 CENTS IN , I DON'T OWN IT YET BUT , I HAVE USED IT , THE NIKON D90 , " WOW " !!! VERY NICE AND IT SHOOTS VIDEO !!! I CAN'T WAIT 2 GET MY HANDS ON THAT 4 MY OWN USE !!!


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Feb 12 2009, 07:11 PM~12983442
> *SORRY JUST THROWING MY 2 CENTS IN , I DON'T OWN IT YET BUT , I HAVE USED IT , THE NIKON D90 , " WOW " !!!  VERY NICE AND IT SHOOTS VIDEO !!!  I CAN'T WAIT 2 GET MY HANDS ON THAT 4 MY OWN USE !!!
> *


yeah the nikon d90 is really gettin good reviews on the i-net the video mode though is pretty sick but don't expect videocamera possibilties. 
thinking of buying a d90 and nikon sb 900 flash.


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 12 2009, 05:19 AM~12981401
> *What's your budget?
> *


500-700?

I understand that the lens is a big part of the expense. But, I'd be straight with the lens it came with just to experiment and learn.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Feb 12 2009, 11:29 AM~12983582
> *500-700?
> 
> I understand that the lens is a big part of the expense. But, I'd be straight with the lens it came with just to experiment and learn.
> *


Okay. At that budget. You should be off to a good start. 

I would recommend that you look into buying the following:

• Used Canon 30D, which you'll find on Craigslist or eBay for around $400-450(make sure to see if it's still under warranty and that his has a low image count. Plus, it helps to know when the last time they had the image sensor professionally cleaned).

• Buy either a used Canon EF-S 18-55mm IS(sells used for $100) or a Canon 17-85mm IS(sells used for $300-$350). Both of these are good walking around lenses that would be able to handle the demands of someone that is just starting off. 

• Depending on which lens you purchase, you might have a little to invest in a flash. Something in your price range would be the Canon 430EX(sells used for $150-200). 

Once you have these, it's just of matter of practice, practice, practice. And of course, get comfortable with your programs modes and ultimately manual mode.


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 12 2009, 11:20 AM~12984032
> *Okay.  At that budget.  You should be off to a good start.
> 
> I would recommend that you look into buying the following:
> 
> • Used Canon 30D, which you'll find on Craigslist or eBay for around $400-450(make sure to see if it's still under warranty and that his has a low image count.  Plus, it helps to know when the last time they had the image sensor professionally cleaned).
> 
> • Buy either a used Canon EF-S 18-55mm IS(sells used for $100) or a Canon 17-85mm IS(sells used for $300-$350). Both of these are good walking around lenses that would be able to handle the demands of someone that is just starting off.
> 
> • Depending on which lens you purchase, you might have a little to invest in a flash.  Something in your price range would be the Canon 430EX(sells used for $150-200).
> 
> Once you have these, it's just of matter of practice, practice, practice.  And of course, get comfortable with your programs modes and ultimately manual mode.
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: Thanks a lot, bro! This really points me in a good direction. I'll look into that 30D. :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

We bought our son the Nikon D40 and it's a damn nice camera for the money.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Feb 12 2009, 12:59 PM~12984285
> *:worship: Thanks a lot, bro! This really points me in a good direction. I'll look into that 30D. :thumbsup:
> *


Speaking of Photography. I shoot these yesterday evening.


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 12 2009, 12:21 PM~12984476
> *Speaking of Photography. I shoot these yesterday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


was this with a 30d?


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 12 2009, 01:21 PM~12984476
> *Speaking of Photography. I shoot these yesterday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice Carlos! :worship: :worship:


----------



## Richard Slapson

What do you guys think about these two cameras?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompa...N82E16830120278


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Feb 12 2009, 10:11 AM~12983442
> *SORRY JUST THROWING MY 2 CENTS IN , I DON'T OWN IT YET BUT , I HAVE USED IT , THE NIKON D90 , " WOW " !!!  VERY NICE AND IT SHOOTS VIDEO !!!  I CAN'T WAIT 2 GET MY HANDS ON THAT 4 MY OWN USE !!!
> *


im planning on pick one up over the summer im just debating if i should get it with a lens kit or just buy the body and get a different lens then what they offer in the kits that are out there :dunno: any input fellaz uffin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 12 2009, 06:51 AM~12981500
> *x2 ...
> I'm really on the low end too ... I'm still using the Nikon D50
> I'm not a pro like most of the guys in this thread but it's been more than enough for me!
> *


Nothing wrong with shooting with a D50 I shoot with same camera and got a couple of lenses and filters that i use with it! I like mine alot! :biggrin: Its not how big your D# is, its how you use it! lol :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 12 2009, 07:53 AM~12981762
> *You can find Adobe photoshop CS3 if you look around online....for free.  Once you use it and learn it, you'll never look back.  I've been using photoshop since like 2001 and still learn new stuff I didn't know.  I've had photoshop since 6.0 and haven't had to put out any money.
> *


I tried to download the one that was posted on here a few months back but couldnt get it loaded in to my pc. So I gave up on that! I was hoping to get copy from someone I know but they never came through. Ill have to check the net and see what I find. any suggested sites to check out?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Feb 12 2009, 03:46 PM~12985627
> *im planning on pick one up over the summer im just debating if i should get it with a lens kit or just buy the body and get a different lens then what they offer in the kits that are out there :dunno: any input fellaz uffin:
> *


Im a nikon guy, and what I did was bought a camera with the lens that came with 18-55mm. Once I got use to the camera, then I started buying extra lense and filters, etc. That worked for me. :biggrin: The good part is if you ever upgrade to a newer camera, you keep the lenses and just buy a body!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Speaking of new lens, I just picked up a Nikkor AF-S DX Zoom 55-200mm / f/4-5.6g IF-ED for $180 brand spanking new off of craigslist! Plus the guy gave me the reciept so I can warranty it!


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 12 2009, 07:29 PM~12985948
> *Nothing wrong with shooting with a D50 I shoot with same camera and got a couple of lenses and filters that i use with it! I like mine alot! :biggrin: Its not how big your D# is, its how you use it! lol :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: Good one homie; good one! :roflmao:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Feb 12 2009, 01:44 PM~12984647
> *was this with a 30d?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yep! That was with a 30D and about 1000WS of light. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Looking good carlos on those pics. where did you shoot that at?


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 12 2009, 07:01 PM~12987172
> *Looking good carlos on those pics. where did you shoot that at?
> *


Near my homies warehouse in downtown Phoenix.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 12 2009, 07:12 PM~12987254
> *Near my homies warehouse in downtown Phoenix.
> *


Where you at the Mc Bener One shoot last saturday?


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 12 2009, 07:16 PM~12987297
> *Where you at the Mc Bener One shoot last saturday?
> *


Nope. Not really doing any more coverage of events unless it's paid or I'm absolutely down for the cause.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 12 2009, 02:21 PM~12984476
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## MALIBUZLAC




----------



## '83 caddy

what do you guys think about the cannon rebel xsi?


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by '83 caddy+Feb 12 2009, 10:03 PM~12989965-->
> 
> 
> 
> what do you guys think about the cannon rebel xsi?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was looking at these. Hoping to get some pointers on if the more expensive one is worth the extra cost.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GueroRegal_@Feb 12 2009, 01:07 PM~12984846
> *What do you guys think about these two cameras?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Productcompa...N82E16830120278
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 12 2009, 07:29 PM~12987396
> *Nope.  Not really doing any more coverage of events unless it's paid or I'm absolutely down for the cause.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 12 2009, 12:21 PM~12984476
> *Speaking of Photography. I shoot these yesterday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS BADASS :thumbsup:

SEE...THATS SOMETHING I NEED TO WORK ON...I REALLY DONT KNOW HOW TO TAKE GREAT PICS AT NIGHT OR WHEN ITS GETTIN DARK....IM SURE IT HAS TO DO WITH THE EXTRA LIGHTING YOU HAVE THOUGH...
WHEN I TAKE PICS AT NIGHT...I GOT USE FLASH, AND I JUST HAVE THE REGULAR FLASH THAT COMES WITH THE CAMERA. WELL THAT MAKES ONLY A CERTAIN PART OF THE PICTURE LIGHT UP WELL AND THE BACKGROUND IS USUALLY DARKER...ON YOUR PICTURE THO...YOU GET THE SKY IN RICH COLOR WHILE NOT OVEREXPOSING THE CLOSER OBJECTS LIKE THE MODEL AND CAR, GREAT PIC :thumbsup:

HERES ONE FROM A NIGHT TIME SHOOT (I DIDNT REALLY LIKE THE RESULTS  )


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Feb 13 2009, 01:07 PM~12992883
> *THATS BADASS :thumbsup:
> 
> SEE...THATS SOMETHING I NEED TO WORK ON...I REALLY DONT KNOW HOW TO TAKE GREAT PICS AT NIGHT OR WHEN ITS GETTIN DARK....IM SURE IT HAS TO DO WITH THE EXTRA LIGHTING YOU HAVE THOUGH...
> WHEN I TAKE PICS AT NIGHT...I GOT USE FLASH, AND I JUST HAVE THE REGULAR FLASH THAT COMES WITH THE CAMERA.  WELL THAT MAKES ONLY A CERTAIN PART OF THE PICTURE LIGHT UP WELL AND THE BACKGROUND IS USUALLY DARKER...ON YOUR PICTURE THO...YOU GET THE SKY IN RICH COLOR WHILE NOT OVEREXPOSING THE CLOSER OBJECTS LIKE THE MODEL AND CAR, GREAT PIC :thumbsup:
> 
> HERES ONE FROM A NIGHT TIME SHOOT (I DIDNT REALLY LIKE THE RESULTS    )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I couldn't agree more & am in the same situation ...

I'm curious how many of you homie's & how often are you lighting your shots with more than 
just the flash with the camera & or the built in one like some of us :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 13 2009, 09:23 AM~12993007
> *I couldn't agree more & am in the same situation ...
> 
> I'm curious how many of you homie's & how often are you lighting your shots with more than
> just the flash with the camera & or the built in one like some of us  :biggrin:
> *


CARLOS HAD SOME CRAZY LIGHTING EQUIPMENT THAT DAY FROM THE UPLAND, CA SHOW :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIGMIKE

WHEN ITS A GOOD DAY THOUGH...YOU DONT NEED MUCH EXTRA LIGHTING :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Feb 13 2009, 01:30 PM~12993057
> *WHEN ITS A GOOD DAY THOUGH...YOU DONT NEED MUCH EXTRA LIGHTING  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



No Doubt ... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 13 2009, 09:32 AM~12993072
> *No Doubt ...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Feb 13 2009, 10:07 AM~12992883
> *THATS BADASS :thumbsup:
> 
> SEE...THATS SOMETHING I NEED TO WORK ON...I REALLY DONT KNOW HOW TO TAKE GREAT PICS AT NIGHT OR WHEN ITS GETTIN DARK....IM SURE IT HAS TO DO WITH THE EXTRA LIGHTING YOU HAVE THOUGH...
> WHEN I TAKE PICS AT NIGHT...I GOT USE FLASH, AND I JUST HAVE THE REGULAR FLASH THAT COMES WITH THE CAMERA.  WELL THAT MAKES ONLY A CERTAIN PART OF THE PICTURE LIGHT UP WELL AND THE BACKGROUND IS USUALLY DARKER...ON YOUR PICTURE THO...YOU GET THE SKY IN RICH COLOR WHILE NOT OVEREXPOSING THE CLOSER OBJECTS LIKE THE MODEL AND CAR, GREAT PIC :thumbsup:
> 
> HERES ONE FROM A NIGHT TIME SHOOT (I DIDNT REALLY LIKE THE RESULTS    )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks. 

It's just a matter of positioning, lighting and post processing(color correcting and editing).

For instance, this image here was taken back when I was first getting into working with models and cars and all I used was a Canon 580EX flash and a 40"+ silver reflector. 










And this image was taken recently before the model was finished getting ready and the sun was almost setting. The only light used was what was coming from the sun at the time. 










So, it's just a matter of want you want to achieve and what you have available at the time. 

---
If you want to learn more about lighting. I think this DVD series would be perfect or you.


Strobist DVD








_It is aimed at advanced amateur photographers who would like to gain a better understanding of how use small flashes off-camera to improve the quality of light in their photos._

If anyone is interested, PM for details. It retails for $129.99. But, I already have a copy, so you know what that means. 

--


----------



## mrtravieso

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Feb 13 2009, 10:07 AM~12992883
> *THATS BADASS :thumbsup:
> 
> SEE...THATS SOMETHING I NEED TO WORK ON...I REALLY DONT KNOW HOW TO TAKE GREAT PICS AT NIGHT OR WHEN ITS GETTIN DARK....IM SURE IT HAS TO DO WITH THE EXTRA LIGHTING YOU HAVE THOUGH...
> WHEN I TAKE PICS AT NIGHT...I GOT USE FLASH, AND I JUST HAVE THE REGULAR FLASH THAT COMES WITH THE CAMERA.  WELL THAT MAKES ONLY A CERTAIN PART OF THE PICTURE LIGHT UP WELL AND THE BACKGROUND IS USUALLY DARKER...ON YOUR PICTURE THO...YOU GET THE SKY IN RICH COLOR WHILE NOT OVEREXPOSING THE CLOSER OBJECTS LIKE THE MODEL AND CAR, GREAT PIC :thumbsup:
> 
> HERES ONE FROM A NIGHT TIME SHOOT (I DIDNT REALLY LIKE THE RESULTS    )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are you using a tripod BIGMIKE?

if you are not, I would suggest trying to use one at night, it can increase your exposure times so you can take advantage of whatever light you do have (like the light post n such). 

im no pro, but i would try and shoot with the light available (since u dont have any strobes or extra lighting) shoot at low ISO, on a tripod, so I can get a longer exposure if necessary. If there is some light, but not enough for my subject, I would try to use the on-camera flash, but maybe add a diffuser (something semi-transperent) over it, so it doesn't really blow the subject up

just some suggestions, lighting is expensive LOL and there's always ways around it, get creative


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 13 2009, 10:32 AM~12993072
> *No Doubt ...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good sun and some editing always work:
Original









Quick Color Correction:









Quick Color Correction and Sharpening:










>>> Download the Photoshop File <<<


----------



## ricndaregal

they have a couple of those strobist tutorials on youtube just in case you guys didnt already know uffin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 13 2009, 09:43 AM~12993136
> *Thanks.
> 
> It's just a matter of positioning, lighting and post processing(color correcting and editing).
> 
> For instance, this image here was taken back when I was first getting into working with models and cars and all I used was a Canon 580EX flash and a 40"+ silver reflector.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this image was taken recently before the model was finished getting ready and the sun was almost setting.  The only light used was what was coming from the sun at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, it's just a matter of want you want to achieve and what you have available at the time.
> 
> ---
> If you want to learn more about lighting.  I think this DVD series would be perfect or you.
> Strobist DVD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is aimed at advanced amateur photographers who would like to gain a better understanding of how use small flashes off-camera to improve the quality of light in their photos.
> 
> If anyone is interested, PM for details.  It retails for $129.99. But, I already have a copy, so you know what that means.
> 
> --
> *


thanks, im interested in that DVD but i will PM you as soon as i got some funds for it :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by mrtravieso+Feb 13 2009, 09:57 AM~12993265-->
> 
> 
> 
> are you using a tripod BIGMIKE?
> 
> if you are not, I would suggest trying to use one at night, it can increase your exposure times so you can take advantage of whatever light you do have (like the light post n such).
> 
> im no pro, but i would try and shoot with the light available (since u dont have any strobes or extra lighting)  shoot at low ISO, on  a tripod, so I can get a longer exposure if necessary.  If there is some light, but not enough for my subject, I would try to use the on-camera flash, but maybe add a diffuser (something semi-transperent) over it, so it doesn't really blow the subject up
> 
> just some suggestions, lighting is expensive LOL and there's always ways around it, get creative
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea i had a tripod that day...but i wasnt really great with it lol
> i know what you mean with the lower shutter speeds to capture more light but at the same time that means the model will have to keep her pose for say about 5 seconds right? :dunno:
> i really like the idea about the reflector and i know they work real good.
> thanks for the help fellas :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mxcn_roc_@Feb 13 2009, 10:11 AM~12993419
> *Good sun and some editing always work:
> Original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick Color Correction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick Color Correction and Shapening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## mrtravieso

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Feb 13 2009, 11:19 AM~12993507
> *thanks, im interested in that DVD but i will PM you as soon as i got some funds for it  :biggrin:
> yea i had a tripod that day...but i wasnt really great with it lol
> i know what you mean with the lower shutter speeds to capture more light but at the same time that means the model will have to keep her pose for say about 5 seconds right? :dunno:
> i really like the idea about the reflector and i know they work real good.
> thanks for the help fellas :thumbsup:
> :0  :0  :0  :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:
> *


yes, having a model to stay completely still is challenging on longer exposures, but 5 seconds would be way too much
1 sec, 1/2 sec or so would probably be max and can make a big difference. also look into faster lenses (with bigger apertures), this will keep your shutter speeds faster of course

the good thing of photographing cars/models, is they will usually be STILL, so u can get cheap/used/manual focus lenses for you camera...photographing moving objects on manual focus is a lil hard tho. but there's a lot of options and dont gotta break the bank


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 13 2009, 02:11 PM~12993419
> *Good sun and some editing always work:
> Original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick Color Correction:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick Color Correction and Shapening:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>> Download the Photoshop File <<<
> *



AMAZING ... That was my original shot & I got the same effect on the one I color
corrected but the sharpening I gotta tap into!

:worship: 

Are you using Photoshop?


----------



## djtwigsta

For those wanting more light esp on models should laya white sheet down on the ground in front of the subject but out of the shot


----------



## SICK SHOTS

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 9 2009, 08:06 PM~12955735
> *Here is another from the rap shoot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BIG MANDO WHATS UP MAN , HOW U BEEN ? NICE PIC , WHO'S THE GIRL , VERY CUTE !!! UR WEBSITE IS DOPE AS HELL !!!


----------



## SICK SHOTS

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 10 2009, 11:25 PM~12969881
> *Fucking around with the editor!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE THE WAY THIS CAME OUT , NICE JOB !!!


----------



## SICK SHOTS

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Feb 13 2009, 10:30 AM~12993057
> *WHEN ITS A GOOD DAY THOUGH...YOU DONT NEED MUCH EXTRA LIGHTING  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BIG MIKE ! HOW'S IT GOING MAN ? NICE PIC RIGHT HERE , THATS A BADASS RIVI !!!


----------



## SICK SHOTS

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 13 2009, 10:43 AM~12993136
> *Thanks.
> 
> It's just a matter of positioning, lighting and post processing(color correcting and editing).
> 
> For instance, this image here was taken back when I was first getting into working with models and cars and all I used was a Canon 580EX flash and a 40"+ silver reflector.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this image was taken recently before the model was finished getting ready and the sun was almost setting.  The only light used was what was coming from the sun at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, it's just a matter of want you want to achieve and what you have available at the time.
> 
> ---
> If you want to learn more about lighting.  I think this DVD series would be perfect or you.
> Strobist DVD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is aimed at advanced amateur photographers who would like to gain a better understanding of how use small flashes off-camera to improve the quality of light in their photos.
> 
> If anyone is interested, PM for details.  It retails for $129.99. But, I already have a copy, so you know what that means.
> 
> --
> *



NICE PIX MXCN ROC !!! I LIKE THESE PIX A LOT !!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Feb 13 2009, 04:17 PM~12996080
> *BIG MANDO WHATS UP MAN , HOW U BEEN ?  NICE PIC , WHO'S THE GIRL , VERY CUTE !!!  UR WEBSITE IS DOPE AS HELL !!!
> *


Thanks for the comments homie!!! Ive been doing good, just chillin and all that good stuff! Whats new with you? As for the girl in the photo, I fill fucked up because I cant remember her name. She was one of the models that showed up for the rap video. Yes she is cute!  Website, thanks again homie! Im still adding things to it! Hopefully I will get alot done over the weekend! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Feb 13 2009, 04:18 PM~12996087
> *I LIKE THE WAY THIS CAME OUT , NICE JOB !!!
> *


Thanks! I wanted to try something different. Started playin around with the editor one night. I like the way it came out too! :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty

Here's a shot from a shoot a few months back. Just the sun for lighting...but at the right time of day. The whole car gleamed like this but I can't post the pics yet....it's for SLM. As soon as the mag comes out..I'll post the rest.

No color correcting, just some sharpening.


----------



## Toro

sup Kutty......


----------



## Toro

here's a pic I took a while back with my Sony 828....still use it for a lot of shoots....love the angles you can get with her....


----------



## Knightstalker

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

here's something that Blvd created for us......thanks to Chris Roark for letting us use the car and for Chicanita braving the light rain to do the pic...


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 14 2009, 09:53 AM~13001493
> *Here's a shot from a shoot a few months back.  Just the sun for lighting...but at the right time of day.  The whole car gleamed like this but I can't post the pics yet....it's for SLM.  As soon as the mag comes out..I'll post the rest.
> 
> No color correcting, just some sharpening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Toro

a shoot I did for StreetCustoms back in the day...


----------



## Stickz

I will be in L.A. March 12-19th


----------



## nobueno

Great stuff everyone! 

The rain here in SoCal has put a stop to me shooting for the past couple of weeks. I'm getting restless! :angry:  :angry: 

No AZ LRM show for me... I have work to do for LRM here that weekend...

DUB Show is coming in March! Lowriders will be part of the show again!

From last year!


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 14 2009, 11:04 AM~13001876
> *Great stuff everyone!
> 
> The rain here in SoCal has put a stop to me shooting for the past couple of weeks. I'm getting restless!  :angry:    :angry:
> 
> No AZ LRM show for me... I have work to do for LRM here that weekend...
> 
> DUB Show is coming in March! Lowriders will be part of the show again!
> 
> From last year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice...thats a bad ass 56 too


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 14 2009, 09:59 AM~13001523
> *sup Kutty......
> *



Sup Toro, just kickin back...about to take the wifey out for lunch!


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 14 2009, 10:12 AM~13001594
> *here's something that Blvd created for us......thanks to Chris Roark for letting us use the car and for Chicanita braving the light rain to do the pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good, he spent some time on that.


----------



## 72 kutty

Here's a shot from Dreamwork Customs in southern Cali. A pic of Mark's 58 from Traffic CC. I liked how it came out...










Another one from the shop...


----------



## SWITCH HITTA

that picture looks nice


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Feb 13 2009, 03:21 PM~12996110
> *BIG MIKE !  HOW'S IT GOING MAN ?  NICE PIC RIGHT HERE , THATS A BADASS RIVI !!!
> *


sup bro...been good except the rain been delaying a shoot for about 3 weeks now. how about yourself?


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 14 2009, 10:04 AM~13001876
> *Great stuff everyone!
> 
> The rain here in SoCal has put a stop to me shooting for the past couple of weeks. I'm getting restless!  :angry:    :angry:
> 
> No AZ LRM show for me... I have work to do for LRM here that weekend...
> 
> DUB Show is coming in March! Lowriders will be part of the show again!
> 
> From last year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sup Jae, i was at the DUB show last year too :cheesy:
didnt get any great pictures cuz they came out blurry lol
im gonna probably take a tripod this time :0


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 14 2009, 12:06 PM~13002177
> *Here's a shot from Dreamwork Customs in southern Cali.  A pic of Mark's 58 from Traffic CC.  I liked how it came out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one from the shop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great shots Kutty!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Feb 14 2009, 12:26 PM~13002315
> *sup Jae, i was at the DUB show last year too :cheesy:
> didnt get any great pictures cuz they came out blurry lol
> im gonna probably take a tripod this time  :0
> *


Big Mike! I'll be there again! How about you? I think I might take a tripod too.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 14 2009, 11:36 AM~13002375
> *Big Mike! I'll be there again! How about you? I think I might take a tripod too.
> *


yessir, im gonna try to be there...this time i'll have a SLR cam and a tripod :0 wat an upgrade lol


----------



## BIGMIKE

one from last year, with point-n-shoot


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Nice :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

anyone got any advice as to how to rent out a studio for a shoot? any recommendations for so cal studio rentals? and what is preferred to have with the studio (i dont have my own lighiting). thanks.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 14 2009, 09:53 AM~13001493
> *Here's a shot from a shoot a few months back.  Just the sun for lighting...but at the right time of day.  The whole car gleamed like this but I can't post the pics yet....it's for SLM.  As soon as the mag comes out..I'll post the rest.
> 
> No color correcting, just some sharpening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn Kutty! Thats is fuckin nice! The colors look great!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Im still learning all the editing stuff! Here is my first poster I did for a homie today! I might a lil more to it. I like it the way it so far! I took all the photos!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 14 2009, 10:04 AM~13001876
> *Great stuff everyone!
> 
> The rain here in SoCal has put a stop to me shooting for the past couple of weeks. I'm getting restless!  :angry:    :angry:
> 
> No AZ LRM show for me... I have work to do for LRM here that weekend...
> 
> DUB Show is coming in March! Lowriders will be part of the show again!
> 
> From last year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet shot Jae


----------



## BIGMIKE

Hey Jae, i checked out the new issue of LRM today and seen your pics :thumbsup:

also seen this ride on the front cover :0 :0


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 14 2009, 04:43 PM~13003900
> *Im still learning all the editing stuff! Here is my first poster I did for a homie today! I might a lil more to it. I like it the way it so far! I took all the photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good


----------



## PROVOK

new photos from yesterday


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Feb 14 2009, 06:35 PM~13005031
> *Hey Jae, i checked out the new issue of LRM today and seen your pics :thumbsup:
> 
> also seen this ride on the front cover  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice one Mikey


here is a shot from a shoot i did last year


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 14 2009, 11:04 AM~13001876
> *Great stuff everyone!
> 
> The rain here in SoCal has put a stop to me shooting for the past couple of weeks. I'm getting restless!  :angry:    :angry:
> 
> No AZ LRM show for me... I have work to do for LRM here that weekend...
> 
> DUB Show is coming in March! Lowriders will be part of the show again!
> 
> From last year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: NICE PIC!!!


----------



## Twotonz




----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 15 2009, 01:54 AM~13007036
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 14 2009, 08:53 PM~13005497
> *new photos from yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice shots Provok


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## Richard Slapson

I did this with my lady's point-n-shoot.


----------



## SICK SHOTS

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 14 2009, 10:16 AM~13001609
> *a shoot I did for StreetCustoms back in the day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats right Big " GROUPE " in the house , nice 1 Toro !!!


----------



## LUXURY

Happy Bday Provok


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Feb 15 2009, 10:44 AM~13009074
> *I did this with my lady's point-n-shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Feb 15 2009, 10:44 AM~13009074
> *I did this with my lady's point-n-shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that look real good Guero...especially for a point and shoot...it would of been perty funny to see someone passed out in the background :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 15 2009, 07:13 AM~13007792
> *nice
> *


thanks Provok...i have to admit im a fan of your Raw, Ruget and Ruff aproch to photography homie, keep that shit up


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 15 2009, 02:01 PM~13009977
> *that look real good Guero...especially for a point and shoot...it would of been perty funny to see someone passed out in the background  :cheesy:
> *



lol memories! me passed out!


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Feb 14 2009, 12:24 PM~13002693
> *anyone got any advice as to how to rent out a studio for a shoot? any recommendations for so cal studio rentals? and what is preferred to have with the studio (i dont have my own lighiting).  thanks.
> *


:dunno:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Feb 15 2009, 03:54 PM~13010656
> *:dunno:
> *


I wish I could help!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Feb 15 2009, 04:54 PM~13010656
> *:dunno:
> *


I don't know about so cal but I'm sure they have em....up here they have different sized studios but mainly for portrait stuff...they supply the lighting and often have a good variety of props and backgrounds to use.....


----------



## Richard Slapson

I've narrowed it down to these two:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16830120278

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16830120262

Which one is better and if the more expensive one is, is it worth the extra 150? 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Feb 15 2009, 03:54 PM~13010656
> *:dunno:
> *


Big Mike, did a Google search for you. 

http://losangelesphoto.com/studios/index.asp

Thanks for the compliments guys!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Feb 15 2009, 08:18 PM~13012615
> *I've narrowed it down to these two:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16830120278
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx...N82E16830120262
> 
> Which one is better and if the more expensive one is, is it worth the extra 150?
> 
> Thanks for the help.
> *


Since your in California, I suggest you buy out of state to save on the sales tax. Compare pricing at both BHphoto.com and Adorama.com. Both usually have free shipping. The Xsi is the latest one. If you're going with Canon get that one.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 15 2009, 07:18 PM~13012620
> *Big Mike, did a Google search for you.
> 
> http://losangelesphoto.com/studios/index.asp
> 
> Thanks for the compliments guys!
> *


thanks Jae 

i think this one is probably good enough :dunno:
http://www.dreamgardenstudios.com/
and check out the equipment list :around: :around:  
Support Equipment

* 1 Bogen 3051 Tripod
* 1 Bogen 322RC2 Grip Action Ball Head
* 1 Giba Monostand w/ 2 heads for Medium and Large Format
* 1 Bogen 3095 Backlight Stand
* 3 Bogen 3082 Master Stand w/ Casters
* 2 Bogen 3091-3071 Boom Stand
* 1 Bogen 3156
* 4 11' Light Stands
* 1 Bogen Still Life Table

ProFoto Lighting Equipment

* 3 Acute 2R 2400 Power Pack w/ Pocket Wizard Plus Transmitter
* 9 Acute 2/D4 Head
* 3 Barndoors F/Zoom Reflector
* 2 Magnum Reflector
* 2 Softlight Reflector
* 2 10 Degree Honeycomb
* 2 7" Grid Reflector
* 2 1'x4' Softbox
* 2 1'x3' Softbox
* 3 2'x3' Softbox
* 1 6'6" Umbrella
* 3 42" Umbrella
* 1 42" 5 in 1 Reflector
* 3 40"x70" Lite Bank Reflectors (Silver, White, Soft Gold)


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 15 2009, 09:53 AM~13007965
> *Nice shots Provok
> *


 :biggrin: thanks


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 15 2009, 01:39 PM~13009469
> *Happy Bday Provok
> *


thanks


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 15 2009, 03:02 PM~13009984
> *thanks Provok...i have to admit im a fan of your Raw, Ruget and Ruff aproch to photography homie, keep that shit up
> *


i'm planning on doing a lot of shooting this year


----------



## mrtravieso

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 15 2009, 08:24 PM~13012674
> *Since your in California, I suggest you buy out of state to save on the sales tax. Compare pricing at both BHphoto.com and Adorama.com. Both usually have free shipping. The Xsi is the latest one. If you're going with Canon get that one.
> *


amazon also no tax & free shipping


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 15 2009, 07:52 PM~13013019
> *i'm planning on doing a lot of shooting this year
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

a few night shots i took a lil while ago

a few churchs in Turlock


















CSUS - California State Universety Stanislaus


----------



## Twotonz

Bonander sign thats been their for a few decades


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Feb 15 2009, 11:05 PM~13014825
> *amazon also no tax & free shipping
> *


Just ordered it tonight! I'm excited.


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## mxcn_roc

Besides Jae, who else in here makes their money exclusively doing photography? 

At least I'm assuming Jae does?


----------



## MikeS

Doing some photography assignments to finance new photoequipment, besides that I have a stupid job cause I also have the Impala to build. 
Cause I do photography study and worked for a photographer for half a year he occasionally hooks me up. After my study is done I'm going fulltime.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 16 2009, 11:22 AM~13017406
> *Besides Jae, who else in here makes their money exclusively doing photography?
> 
> At least I'm assuming Jae does?
> *


not exclusively but ive been trying to make something happen


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 16 2009, 12:22 PM~13017406
> *Besides Jae, who else in here makes their money exclusively doing photography?
> 
> At least I'm assuming Jae does?
> *


Carlos, photography is my main hobby(I have many hobbies) that turned into a business. :biggrin: 

I am a Server Engineer for Hewlett Packard(HP) here in Los Angeles. This is my day (sometimes night) job.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 16 2009, 01:26 PM~13017969
> *Carlos, photography is my main hobby(I have many hobbies) that turned into a business.  :biggrin:
> 
> I am a Server Engineer for Hewlett Packard(HP) here in Los Angeles. This is my day (sometimes night) job.
> *


Oh, that's cool. 

I was just asking because, ever since the major newspaper I use to work for trimmed down the staff and let some of go with a severance package. I kind have been focusing a lot of my energy in trying to get back to working for myself. 

I've been doing various types of freelance, from photography to design, here and there. But I really haven't marketed my services and I have relied solely on referrals from business contacts I had in the past.

Lately, I've even been considering taking on Quinceañera's and eventually weddings. Since there's easy and good money in that. 

But we'll see.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 15 2009, 11:35 PM~13014988
> *Bonander sign thats been their for a few decades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great night shots twotonz :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 16 2009, 12:22 PM~13017406
> *Besides Jae, who else in here makes their money exclusively doing photography?
> 
> At least I'm assuming Jae does?
> *


Jae has a 9-5, and the photo job is 5-9 and some weekends! lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 16 2009, 12:22 PM~13017406
> *Besides Jae, who else in here makes their money exclusively doing photography?
> 
> At least I'm assuming Jae does?
> *


I think Volo is full time photo, but I could be wrong! 

I have a 9-5! I do photos as a hobby and it pays when it does! Im just trying to get my name out there for now!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

I wanted to try something different. I used some lights I had laying around the house. I clipped them to my tripod and used a softer low watt bulb in one and used a blue, green and clear bulb on different shots! 3 lights total. The only thing I bought was a black sheet. Here are a few I took. This is my son Isaiah.








Just a white bulb, touched with a sephia tone








All clear bulb








blue, green, and clear at the same time

Just messing around with household lights.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Feb 15 2009, 08:38 PM~13012842
> *thanks Jae
> 
> i think this one is probably good enough :dunno:
> http://www.dreamgardenstudios.com/
> and check out the equipment list  :around:  :around:
> Support Equipment
> 
> * 1 Bogen 3051 Tripod
> * 1 Bogen 322RC2 Grip Action Ball Head
> * 1 Giba Monostand w/ 2 heads for Medium and Large Format
> * 1 Bogen 3095 Backlight Stand
> * 3 Bogen 3082 Master Stand w/ Casters
> * 2 Bogen 3091-3071 Boom Stand
> * 1 Bogen 3156
> * 4 11' Light Stands
> * 1 Bogen Still Life Table
> 
> ProFoto Lighting Equipment
> 
> * 3 Acute 2R 2400 Power Pack w/ Pocket Wizard Plus Transmitter
> * 9 Acute 2/D4 Head
> * 3 Barndoors F/Zoom Reflector
> * 2 Magnum Reflector
> * 2 Softlight Reflector
> * 2 10 Degree Honeycomb
> * 2 7" Grid Reflector
> * 2 1'x4' Softbox
> * 2 1'x3' Softbox
> * 3 2'x3' Softbox
> * 1 6'6" Umbrella
> * 3 42" Umbrella
> * 1 42" 5 in 1 Reflector
> * 3 40"x70" Lite Bank Reflectors (Silver, White, Soft Gold)
> *


Seems like a lot of gear. The best bet would be for you to define what it is your looking to do and find a studio that is willing to accommodate your needs. 

Some of the more professional studios expect you to already know how to use the gear they're renting. If not, they might recommend someone that is knowledgeable to assist you in your shoot. But that will come at a cost. 



> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 16 2009, 04:46 PM~13019735
> *I wanted to try something different. I used some lights I had laying around the house. I clipped them to my tripod and used a softer low watt bulb in one and used a blue, green and clear bulb on different shots! 3 lights total. The only thing I bought was a black sheet. Here are a few I took. This is my son Isaiah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a white bulb, touched with a sephia tone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All clear bulb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue, green, and clear at the same time
> 
> Just messing around with household lights.
> *


Good beginnings. I would recommend you pic yourself up some books on "painting with light" and continue practicing. Maybe experimenting with ambient lighting and your natural surroundings.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 16 2009, 04:45 PM~13020485
> *Seems like a lot of gear.  The best bet would be for you to define what it is your looking to do and find a studio that is willing to accommodate  your needs.
> *


thanks, i probably dont know how to use all that equipment but most studios ive checked out say they can provide an assistant. they dont say what the fee is though or if there is one, i would assume yes.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 16 2009, 12:22 PM~13017406
> *Besides Jae, who else in here makes their money exclusively doing photography?
> 
> At least I'm assuming Jae does?
> *



I don't do it exclusively but will be opening a studio here in Nor Cal. I am hoping to be able to open doors April 1 or sooner. Will still be part time though, I have a good job and benefits. Can't live without the benefits. I'll be shooting in the evenings and weekends along with other gigs that come up. We'll see how it goes, I want to test the waters.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 16 2009, 06:35 PM~13021053
> *I don't do it exclusively but will be opening a studio here in Nor Cal.  I am hoping to be able to open doors April 1 or sooner.  Will still be part time though, I have a good job and benefits.  Can't live without the benefits.  I'll be shooting in the evenings and weekends along with other gigs that come up.  We'll see how it goes, I want to test the waters.
> *


I wish you all the best with the studio Kutty! I too need my benefits for my family. I've been with HP 20 years this May and I have no plans on leaving. The job and benefits are great as well. 

I applaude anyone that goes out on their own and does photography as their sole source of income. 

Thanks Mando! You hit it right on the head! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

some minor editing


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Feb 16 2009, 06:49 PM~13022134
> *some minor editing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## mrtravieso

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Feb 16 2009, 07:49 PM~13022134
> *some minor editing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did u try to make the background behind the windows B&W ?

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 16 2009, 07:11 PM~13021537
> *I wish you all the best with the studio Kutty! I too need my benefits for my family. I've been with HP 20 years this May and I have no plans on leaving. The job and benefits are great as well.
> 
> I applaude anyone that goes out on their own and does photography as their sole source of income.
> 
> Thanks Mando! You hit it right on the head!  :biggrin:
> *



Yeah I'm an Operations Manager with Exel Logisitcs, been with the company for 14 years. I run a Transit Facility for Home Depot. It would be hard to leave my job...BUT we'll see how this studio turns out. You never know unless you try.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal+Feb 16 2009, 07:37 PM~13022879-->
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrtravieso_@Feb 16 2009, 07:51 PM~13023123
> *did u try to make the background behind the windows B&W ?
> 
> looks good :thumbsup:
> *


thanks. yea but see how the windows kinda have a blue tint to it? it would show if if i made the background behind the windows black n white. the windows dont really have a tint but it just looks that way in the pic. i guess i could mess with it more. im not too savvy on PS yet.


----------



## mrtravieso

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Feb 16 2009, 09:37 PM~13023839
> *
> thanks. yea but see how the windows kinda have a blue tint to it? it would show if if i made the background behind the windows black n white. the windows dont really have a tint but it just looks that way in the pic. i guess i could mess with it more. im not too savvy on PS yet.
> *


i would just do the back windows, and keep the green/blue tint thats around the front driver side  very nice shot tho :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

Good luck to you guys that are going full time in this photography thing....i have to give you guys my respect for taking the risk....cause its a hit and miss business. Ive had months were ive made a few grand and ive had months were i havent made a cent.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE+Feb 16 2009, 12:51 PM~13018224-->
> 
> 
> 
> great night shots twotonz  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks Mike
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big Mando 88_@Feb 16 2009, 03:46 PM~13019735
> *I wanted to try something different. I used some lights I had laying around the house. I clipped them to my tripod and used a softer low watt bulb in one and used a blue, green and clear bulb on different shots! 3 lights total. The only thing I bought was a black sheet. Here are a few I took. This is my son Isaiah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a white bulb, touched with a sephia tone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All clear bulb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue, green, and clear at the same time
> 
> Just messing around with household lights.
> *


nice shots Mando....oh and i wont be in AZ for the show....have to work on Monday morning


----------



## Twotonz

I shot this when i was in Mexico on December 31st.....that last sunset of 2008









it took me between 30-40min to capture it


----------



## Knightstalker

This topic keeps getting better... :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Feb 16 2009, 10:49 PM~13022134
> *some minor editing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice... I'd shop the road sign out :biggrin:


----------



## SICK SHOTS

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 16 2009, 12:35 AM~13014988
> *Bonander sign thats been their for a few decades
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuckin sick TWOTONZ !!! I really like the 1 with the train next 2 the factory n the factory from far away , nice job !!!

FUCKIN SHIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :rant: :banghead: I want my Nikon D90 already !!!


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Feb 17 2009, 11:16 AM~13028370
> *fuckin sick TWOTONZ !!!  I really like the 1 with the train next 2 the factory n the factory from far away , nice job !!!
> 
> FUCKIN SHIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :rant:  :banghead: I want my Nikon D90 already !!!
> *



x2


----------



## SICK SHOTS

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 17 2009, 12:26 PM~13029051
> *x2
> *



lol whats up Knightstalker !!! sorry bro but damn it feels a lil better 2 know am not alone man !!!   pass fool !!


----------



## SICK SHOTS

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 15 2009, 03:00 PM~13010323
> *lol memories! me passed out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol Mando ! I hope this was after a long day of shooting !!! thats a cool pic , who took it ?


----------



## SICK SHOTS

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 16 2009, 04:46 PM~13019735
> *I wanted to try something different. I used some lights I had laying around the house. I clipped them to my tripod and used a softer low watt bulb in one and used a blue, green and clear bulb on different shots! 3 lights total. The only thing I bought was a black sheet. Here are a few I took. This is my son Isaiah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a white bulb, touched with a sephia tone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All clear bulb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue, green, and clear at the same time
> 
> Just messing around with household lights.
> *


these r good pix Big Mando ! I like the 1 with blue,green n clear !!!


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 17 2009, 01:25 AM~13026132
> *Good luck to you guys that are going full time in this photography thing....i have to give you guys my respect for taking the risk....cause its a hit and miss business.  Ive had months were ive made a few grand and ive had months were i havent made a cent.
> *


x2....its a tricky ...tricky industry, im learning the hard way


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Feb 16 2009, 07:49 PM~13022134
> *some minor editing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet photo homie!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Feb 17 2009, 01:52 PM~13029914
> *lol Mando !  I hope this was after a long day of shooting !!!  thats a cool pic , who took it ?
> *


It was! I went to a show and was there all day! After that some family gathered at my in-laws house so we went and kicked over there! I was tired and after a couple plates of carne asada a more than a few beers I was out! My wife took the pic and she put all the beers around me! lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Thanks bro Ill have to do that! I was curious to see if I could pull it off with household stuff! I worked out pretty well!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 17 2009, 01:28 AM~13026144
> *
> 
> nice shots Mando....oh and i wont be in AZ for the show....have to work on Monday morning
> *


Damn that sucks homie! I took a vacation day on monday even though I live here! lol I guess I will have to catch you at the next show! Maybe Ill cruise to cali to shooit and party over there one weekend!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 17 2009, 01:25 AM~13026132
> *Good luck to you guys that are going full time in this photography thing....i have to give you guys my respect for taking the risk....cause its a hit and miss business.  Ive had months were ive made a few grand and ive had months were i havent made a cent.
> *


Thats why I shoot on the part time/weekend status! I have a full time job and been with my company 5 years this month! The benefits are great and when you have kids, insurance etc is a must have. I love the hobby and when it pays, its a plus! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Feb 17 2009, 01:55 PM~13029947
> *these r good pix Big Mando ! I like the 1 with blue,green n clear !!!
> *


Thanks bro! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Feb 17 2009, 03:26 PM~13030792
> *x2....its a tricky ...tricky industry, im learning the hard way
> *


x3 homeboy! 

If anyone has some samples of photo release forms, can you send them to us! I need to make mine and dont know how to start it!


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Feb 17 2009, 10:16 AM~13028370
> *fuckin sick TWOTONZ !!!  I really like the 1 with the train next 2 the factory n the factory from far away , nice job !!!
> 
> FUCKIN SHIT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :rant:  :banghead: I want my Nikon D90 already !!!
> *


thanks bro....that shot with the train got me 2 paid gigs already.....an import crew from my area wants me to shoot them in that location with an illegal street racing theme to it.....im not an import lover....but i do love the quick money.

If it dont rain...we are shooting tonight when it gets darker....if we do end up shooting tonight I will post up pics tomorow


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Feb 17 2009, 02:26 PM~13030792
> *x2....its a tricky ...tricky industry, im learning the hard way
> *


it definetly is


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 17 2009, 02:56 PM~13031061
> *x3 homeboy!
> 
> If anyone has some samples of photo release forms, can you send them to us! I need to make mine and dont know how to start it!
> *


google it


----------



## Twotonz

something new for me.....feedback is appreciated


Subaru line up









Street Racing


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 18 2009, 02:13 AM~13036923
> *something new for me.....feedback is appreciated
> Subaru line up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street Racing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



They look cool, what did you have your camera set at on the first one?


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Feb 18 2009, 05:13 AM~13036923-->
> 
> 
> 
> something new for me.....feedback is appreciated
> Subaru line up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street Racing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-72 kutty_@Feb 18 2009, 10:19 AM~13037565
> *They look cool, what did you have your camera set at on the first one?
> *



I like 'em too ... I use to be in the Video Production world and that has that 16x9 look to it.
I was doing something like that a while back. Sometimes it works and sometimes you just 
need to see that entire image!


----------



## SICK SHOTS

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 18 2009, 02:13 AM~13036923
> *something new for me.....feedback is appreciated
> Subaru line up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street Racing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AWWW :0 FUCK YEAH THOSE CAME OUT GOOD !!!


----------



## SICK SHOTS

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 17 2009, 03:38 PM~13030916
> *It was! I went to a show and was there all day! After that some family gathered at my in-laws house so we went and kicked over there! I was tired and after a couple plates of carne asada a more than a few beers I was out! My wife took the pic and she put all the beers around me! lol
> *


LOL YEAH THAT WOULD DO IT !!! TELL HER I SAID SHE DID A GOOD JOB , VERY CREATIVE !!!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Feb 16 2009, 07:49 PM~13022134
> *some minor editing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice one Big Mike!


----------



## mxcn_roc

Besides the people that live here, who else is coming out to the Phoenix show on March 1st.?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Feb 18 2009, 08:52 AM~13038129
> *LOL YEAH THAT WOULD DO IT !!!  TELL HER I SAID SHE DID A GOOD JOB , VERY CREATIVE !!!
> *


Not creative, she was trying to get some blackmail material! lol


----------



## SICK SHOTS

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 18 2009, 03:20 PM~13041274
> *Not creative, she was trying to get some blackmail material! lol
> *


awww damn that sucks , lol !!!


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 18 2009, 11:03 AM~13039256
> *Besides the people that live here, who else is coming out to the Phoenix show on March 1st.?
> *



Do I count? :dunno: I might be heading out there... :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

If you ever thought about doing a legit photoshoot in L.A.:



> *A permit is still required the moment you bring in a model.  The cost would be:
> 
> $125 - Application Cost
> $195 - Processing Cost
> $100 - Monitoring Cost
> $ 50 - Permit Fee
> 
> For a total of $465 plus a refundable deposit of $1000-$5000 and an insurance certificate.  If it is a film crew (i.e movie or video rather than stills), the final $50 is waived for a crew of just one or two.
> 
> The feds consider any shoot involving a model to be a commercial shoot even if it is just for portfolio use.  Their rationale is that the regulations define as advertising or trade.  By their reasoning, if a model puts a picture in her portfolio to get work, she is advertising.  They have zero tolerance on that meaning if you bring a model they will assume it is commercial.
> 
> I can also tell you with great certainty, they are enforcing this and they have been citing people.*


 :0


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 18 2009, 02:13 AM~13036923
> *something new for me.....feedback is appreciated
> Subaru line up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street Racing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good stuff Twotonz!


----------



## Twotonz

thanks Jae


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 18 2009, 09:27 PM~13045196
> *If you ever thought about doing a legit photoshoot in L.A.:
> :0
> *


DAMN....that's a lot of $, just to take some pics!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 19 2009, 07:02 AM~13047937
> *DAMN....that's a lot of $, just to take some pics!
> *


I know huh :0 lol


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 19 2009, 03:48 PM~13052024
> *I know huh :0 lol
> *


It's actually the same thing here in Phoenix. But not as expensive. 

I guess it all depends if you're wanting to do a legit shoot or not.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 19 2009, 05:39 PM~13052974
> *It's actually the same thing here in Phoenix.  But not as expensive.
> 
> I guess it all depends if you're wanting to do a legit shoot or not.
> *



I guess I'm gonna have to not be legit! lol


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 19 2009, 05:39 PM~13053456
> *I guess I'm gonna have to not be legit! lol
> *


lol....i was thinking the samething


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty+Feb 19 2009, 06:39 PM~13053456-->
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I'm gonna have to not be legit! lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Feb 19 2009, 06:42 PM~13053495
> *lol....i was thinking the samething
> *


I'm not sure if you guys come out with a full light set up and a crew to do shoots, so you guys probably don't have to worry.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

MUCH RESPECT TO ALL YOU FOOS FOR TRYING TO BETTER YOURSELVES! AND TRYING TO DO SOMETHING YOU LOVE.
PURO


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 19 2009, 06:39 PM~13053456
> *I guess I'm gonna have to not be legit! lol
> *


X2 THAT! :biggrin: Cost more to permit the shoot than it is to actually shoot it! I guess I'll do the hit and run shoots! lol


----------



## Twotonz

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 19 2009, 08:53 PM~13054823
> *I'm not sure if you guys come out with a full light set up and a crew to do shoots, so you guys probably don't have to worry.
> *


I just have about 5-6 people around when I shoot.

1. me
2. my assistant
3. Car owner 
4. owners assistant
4. Model 
5. model assistant


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

SUP HOWard? sup kutty?
Hey Howard just wanted to tell you I love you're site bro! Really nice photos.
P


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 19 2009, 09:41 PM~13055390
> *I just have about 5-6 people around when I shoot.
> 
> 1. me
> 2. my assistant
> 3. Car owner
> 4. owners assistant
> 4. Model
> 5. model assistant
> *


Really? Which one of your shoots involved that many people? 

Have you gone pro and haven't told us?


----------



## Howard

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Howard, Big Mando 88, Twotonz, PURO CERVANTES, 72 kutty

What's going on everyone? :wave:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 19 2009, 09:41 PM~13055390
> *I just have about 5-6 people around when I shoot.
> 
> 1. me
> 2. my assistant
> 3. Car owner
> 4. owners assistant
> 4. Model
> 5. model assistant
> *



Just curious Mando....wtf would the owner need an assistant?lol


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Feb 19 2009, 09:47 PM~13055453
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Howard, Big Mando 88, Twotonz, PURO CERVANTES, 72 kutty
> 
> What's going on everyone? :wave:
> *


Hey Howard! What's the name of the WordPress theme you're using on your site?


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Feb 20 2009, 12:46 AM~13055440
> *SUP HOWard? sup kutty?
> Hey Howard just wanted to tell you I love you're site bro! Really nice photos.
> P
> *


Hey what's going on? Didn't see this post... THANKS for the support. I'm glad you're enjoying it. I have to get the rest of my Cali stuff up so that I can get moving on a couple other projects. Talk to you soon.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Feb 19 2009, 09:47 PM~13055453
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Howard, Big Mando 88, Twotonz, PURO CERVANTES, 72 kutty
> 
> What's going on everyone? :wave:
> *


Just chillin, getting ready to hit the sack. I think I know who is spying on thread! 

I know you are watching us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## Howard

edit


----------



## Howard

Shoot... my post went away when I was editing it and when I hit back there were no words.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Feb 19 2009, 08:48 PM~13055468
> *Just curious Mando....wtf would the owner need an assistant?lol
> *


who's gonna bring the beer???

oh thats the photographers assistant :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 18 2009, 05:31 PM~13041838
> *Do I count? :dunno: I might be heading out there...  :biggrin:
> *


me me me me.... :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Feb 19 2009, 10:24 PM~13055965
> *who's gonna bring the beer???
> 
> oh thats the photographers assistant  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol :biggrin: The owners assistant is the guy that wanted to go and check out the shoot but got stuck cleaning the ride and carrying the ice chest!


----------



## Eazy

*What up everybody. Still outta comission as far as my camera goes  . Just stopping through with an old pic I took...*


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 19 2009, 05:39 PM~13052974
> *It's actually the same thing here in Phoenix.  But not as expensive.
> 
> I guess it all depends if you're wanting to do a legit shoot or not.
> *


DAMMMMM :0 ....i would never pay that shit, ill do sniper shoots all day before i paid 475 to do a photoshoot lol thats just me though :biggrin: 

thats why i love New Mexico, cops rolled up on my lowrider supreme clothing shoot.....i thought they were gonna shut it down...cops posted up just to check out juanita lmao, they even asked if she would pose on their squad car, then they changed their mind cuz they thought they might get in trouble lol


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 20 2009, 02:53 AM~13057814
> *lol :biggrin:  The owners assistant is the guy that wanted to go and check out the shoot but got stuck cleaning the ride and carrying the ice chest!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK

wut up everyone? good topics on this tread.

I wouldn't pay that shit for a permit. thats a lot of loot. sometimes i gotta pay $50/$60 for a hotel room to shoot in. don't think i'll pay more then that. i'll rather put my money to building a studio.

I'm also thinking of starting my photography business. Just ordered some business cards yesterday. Just gotta figure out how much i'm gonna charge.

Keep up the great work on here.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 20 2009, 09:19 AM~13058907
> *wut up everyone? good topics on this tread.
> 
> I wouldn't pay that shit for a permit. thats a lot of loot. sometimes i gotta pay $50/$60 for a hotel room to shoot in. don't think i'll pay more then that. i'll rather put my money to building a studio.
> 
> I'm also thinking of starting my photography business. Just ordered some business cards yesterday. Just gotta figure out how much i'm gonna charge.
> 
> Keep up the great work on here.
> *


best of luck homie...i hope u are very sucessful on the studio!


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 19 2009, 11:00 PM~13056406
> *me me me me.... :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Feb 20 2009, 10:34 AM~13059046
> *best of luck homie...i hope u are very sucessful on the studio!
> *


thanks. i'm always getting offers to shoot weddings but don't know if i really want to jump into that right now. i really just like doing portraits. i'll see what happens.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 20 2009, 10:36 AM~13059491
> *thanks. i'm always getting offers to shoot weddings but don't know if i really want to jump into that right now. i really just like doing portraits. i'll see what happens.
> *


weddings are tuff bro....u get one chance and one chance only to make it right....especially the reception when its dark...be real good with your flash settings....

plus wedding is where the money is, trust me!! but good look anyways  :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

Good luck for you guys wanting to step up your game. That's what it's all about.  

I've been busy trying to do the same and I recently landed a state wide project to do some posters for an underage drinking campaign. I have complete control, from concept to execution of the photos and the final design of the posters and the rest of the marketing materials. 
$$$ :thumbsup: $$$


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 20 2009, 01:27 PM~13061027
> *Good luck for you guys wanting to step up your game. That's what it's all about.
> 
> I've been busy trying to the same and I recently landed a state wide project to do some posters for an underage drinking campaign. I have complete control, from concept to execution of the photos and the final design of the posters and the rest of the marketing materials.
> $$$ :thumbsup: $$$
> *


Congrats Carlos! Much deserved!


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 20 2009, 02:27 PM~13061027
> *Good luck for you guys wanting to step up your game. That's what it's all about.
> 
> I've been busy trying to do the same and I recently landed a state wide project to do some posters for an underage drinking campaign. I have complete control, from concept to execution of the photos and the final design of the posters and the rest of the marketing materials.
> $$$ :thumbsup: $$$
> *


 :thumbsup: Good to hear that you're coming up


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 20 2009, 01:27 PM~13061027
> *Good luck for you guys wanting to step up your game. That's what it's all about.
> 
> I've been busy trying to do the same and I recently landed a state wide project to do some posters for an underage drinking campaign. I have complete control, from concept to execution of the photos and the final design of the posters and the rest of the marketing materials.
> $$$ :thumbsup: $$$
> *


congrats! They got the right person for the job!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 20 2009, 03:12 PM~13061816
> *congrats! They got the right person for the job!
> *


I got my first feature shoot tomorrow afternoon. :biggrin: Im excited and a little nervous at the same time!!! I hope it comes out well!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 20 2009, 06:14 PM~13061828
> *I got my first feature shoot tomorrow afternoon. :biggrin:  Im excited and a little nervous at the same time!!! I hope it comes out well!
> *


Just enjoy yourself and take the pics you'd like to see of the ride if you were flipping through a mag. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Feb 20 2009, 06:20 PM~13063343
> *Just enjoy yourself and take the pics you'd like to see of the ride if you were flipping through a mag.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for the advice homie!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

MY HOMIES LIVE ON BIGMANDOAZ.COM FROM 96.5 SHOWLOW AZ 

7PM TO 10PM

Watch Phoenix own DJ WRECK AND and my good homie DJ LOS Mix it live from Storm 96.5FM in SHOWLOW ARIZONA! 

THE LIVE MIX SHOW! DJ LOS AND DJ WRECK ON BIGMANDOAZ.COM

BIGMANDOAZ.COM DOIN BIG THINGS!!!!


----------



## Richard Slapson

LOOK AT WHAT CAME TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

















































:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Feb 20 2009, 08:00 PM~13064144
> *LOOK AT WHAT CAME TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Cool...have fun


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Feb 20 2009, 07:00 PM~13064144
> *LOOK AT WHAT CAME TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Canon....Nice :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty+Feb 20 2009, 07:43 PM~13064536-->
> 
> 
> 
> Cool...have fun
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Feb 20 2009, 08:04 PM~13064717
> *Canon....Nice  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks a lot guys. Can't wait to start experimenting with this. I'm really excited. Thanks for the advice everyone.


----------



## langeberg

I have the same camera. Have fun.


----------



## 72 kutty

New pics from today....


















:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Nice :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 21 2009, 09:53 PM~13071263
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice  :biggrin:
> *



x2

Here's one I shot at a shop this eve of something freshly painted !!!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Eazy_@Feb 20 2009, 05:47 AM~13057940
> *What up everybody.  Still outta comission as far as my camera goes  .  Just stopping through with an old pic I took...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Feb 16 2009, 07:49 PM~13022134
> *some minor editing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Slapson

So, I got my camera just the other day and went out with it today and shot some stuff. Just experimenting, figuring out settings/modes/etc. This is camera is a lot of fun. Thanks for everyones input in this thread, I would have probably never got interested in this if I hadn't been looking at your guys' stuff, it's really inspiring.

Mickey's bottle from last nights party.









A Datsun my friend built for a customer.


----------



## Richard Slapson

At his shop later that day...some of his rides.


----------



## Richard Slapson

...and this shop stool that I thought looked pretty cool in B&W.









I don't have photoshop or anything at home, so, I'm just working with the camera. Hopefully, I'll get some downtime at work and get a chance to experiment on there and stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal+Feb 22 2009, 02:46 AM~13073435-->
> 
> 
> 
> So, I got my camera just the other day and went out with it today and shot some stuff. Just experimenting, figuring out settings/modes/etc. This is camera is a lot of fun. Thanks for everyones input in this thread, I would have probably never got interested in this if I hadn't been looking at your guys' stuff, it's really inspiring.
> 
> Mickey's bottle from last nights party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Datsun my friend built for a customer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2009, 02:47 AM~13073448
> *At his shop later that day...some of his rides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GueroRegal_@Feb 22 2009, 02:50 AM~13073468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and this shop stool that I thought looked pretty cool in B&W.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have photoshop or anything at home, so, I'm just working with the camera. Hopefully, I'll get some downtime at work and get a chance to experiment on there and stuff. :biggrin:
> *




Looks great - Enjoy & Keep snap'n away! :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 21 2009, 06:48 PM~13070817
> *New pics from today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


very nice. keep up the good work


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 22 2009, 09:29 AM~13075143
> *very nice. keep up the good work
> *



Thanks Provok!


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Feb 21 2009, 11:47 PM~13073448
> *At his shop later that day...some of his rides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice depth of field on these... Good eye too!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 21 2009, 06:53 PM~13071263
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Guys looking on those photos!

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Here are a few from yesterday! Model: BindiBaby


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 21 2009, 05:48 PM~13070817
> *New pics from today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Damn!!! :biggrin: good shots Kutty


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 22 2009, 11:55 AM~13076177
> *Here are a few from yesterday! Model: BindiBaby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Man, the colors on that ride were poppin. Nice shots Big Mando


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 22 2009, 12:01 PM~13076221
> *Man, the colors on that ride were poppin. Nice shots Big Mando
> *


Thanks bro! Its two different rides! The trunk shot is Gus SexyNine Rag from Groupe and the seat shot is Maurice's 65 rag also from Groupe


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 22 2009, 12:08 PM~13076280
> *Thanks bro! Its two different rides! The trunk shot is Gus SexyNine Rag from Groupe and the seat shot is Maurice's 65 rag also from Groupe
> *



I guess I should have looked a little closer. Cool shots.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

can really tell, they are almost the same color!


----------



## mrtravieso

I've never posted pics here before, wouldnt be in the same league as some of you guys.

But just looking through some old pictures, here's one shot on a PENTAX A3000 SLR (not digital) and Kodak E100 color slide film

Digital is kool and all, but man I seriously like color slide film still 










only problem, it gets expensive as hell to develop film! (these cost about $10-14 bucks to process!)


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Feb 22 2009, 01:02 PM~13076695
> *I've never posted pics here before, wouldnt be in the same league as some of you guys.
> 
> But just looking through some old pictures, here's one shot on a PENTAX A3000 SLR (not digital) and Kodak E100 color slide film
> 
> Digital is kool and all, but man I seriously like color slide film still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only problem, it gets expensive as hell to develop film! (these cost about $10-14 bucks to process!)
> *



Looks good mrtravieso. I knew that you took pics but never really seen any. Nice work.


----------



## 72 kutty

One more from the shoot yesterday...


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 21 2009, 04:48 PM~13070817
> *New pics from today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Mamacitaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Feb 22 2009, 01:02 PM~13076695
> *I've never posted pics here before, wouldnt be in the same league as some of you guys.
> 
> But just looking through some old pictures, here's one shot on a PENTAX A3000 SLR (not digital) and Kodak E100 color slide film
> 
> Digital is kool and all, but man I seriously like color slide film still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only problem, it gets expensive as hell to develop film! (these cost about $10-14 bucks to process!)
> *


I remember I used to mess with my dads 35mm back in the day! I wish he would of kept it! 

Nice photo homie! I like film photos. :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

from the shoot saturday!


----------



## mrtravieso

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 23 2009, 03:32 PM~13088230
> *I remember I used to mess with my dads 35mm back in the day! I wish he would of kept it!
> 
> Nice photo homie! I like film photos. :biggrin:
> *


I know digital is king now, but some stuff just comes out amazing on the right film and in the right hands 

gracias


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Feb 22 2009, 01:02 PM~13076695
> *I've never posted pics here before, wouldnt be in the same league as some of you guys.
> 
> But just looking through some old pictures, here's one shot on a PENTAX A3000 SLR (not digital) and Kodak E100 color slide film
> 
> Digital is kool and all, but man I seriously like color slide film still
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only problem, it gets expensive as hell to develop film! (these cost about $10-14 bucks to process!)
> *


Nice pic Homie


----------



## SWITCH HITTA




----------



## mxcn_roc

Looks like it's been kind of slow in here lately. I guess everyone is getting ready for this weekends show? :dunno: 

Nothing special, but here's some shots from this afternoon at the Dodgers new spring training home in Glendale, AZ. I was out there getting some shots for our newspaper. 



















Former Yankee coach Joe Torre:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 24 2009, 05:23 PM~13100639
> *Looks like it's been kind of slow in here lately.  I guess everyone is getting ready for this weekends show?  :dunno:
> 
> Anyway, here's some shots from this afternoon at the Dodgers new spring training home in Glendale, AZ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Yankee coach Joe Torre:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## jit

::FOR SALE::

IN GOOD CONDITION

NOV 1997 - SEPT 2007 

ISSUES OF LOWRIDER MAGAZINE

112 ISSUES ALL TOGETHER

ONLY MISSING 8 ISSUES

1.DEC 97
2.FEB 98
3.SEPT 00
4.AUG 02
5.FEB 07
6.MAY 07
7.JUNE 07
8.JULY 07

$100 FLAT










U CAN ALSO HAVE THE CRATES 

CONTACT ME IF INTERESTED

[email protected]


----------



## richie562

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 22 2009, 10:55 AM~13076177
> *Here are a few from yesterday! Model: BindiBaby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

TTT


----------



## SEANZILLA




----------



## mxcn_roc

A show I like helping out each year. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 25 2009, 06:23 PM~13112550
> *A show I like helping out each year.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

some nite time shots of old orange county courthouse


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Feb 25 2009, 08:20 PM~13113908
> *some nite time shots of old orange county courthouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My bro in there 90 hrs a week. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Feb 25 2009, 09:37 PM~13114879
> *My bro in there 90 hrs a week.  :thumbsup:
> *


damn..90?


----------



## Candy Blue 64

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 24 2009, 06:23 PM~13100639
> *Looks like it's been kind of slow in here lately.  I guess everyone is getting ready for this weekends show?  :dunno:
> 
> Nothing special, but here's some shots from this afternoon at the Dodgers new spring training home in Glendale, AZ. I was out there getting some shots for our newspaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former Yankee coach Joe Torre:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ill b out there wed,, against the giants


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Feb 25 2009, 09:47 PM~13114984
> *damn..90?
> *


:yessad: 80 usually...last week 90 :0


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 25 2009, 07:23 PM~13112550
> *A show I like helping out each year.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice job on the pics and flyer. Looks good man


----------



## PROVOK

ok i need your help. i've gotten some feedback on my site and it seems some of the photos are too ranchy. i want to cross the line sometimes when i shoot. i don't want to be a department store photographer. i wou;d love some feedback from you. tell me what you think. thanks.

My Gallery


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

YO LISTEN UP HOMIE!
WHATEVER YOU FUCKING DO,,, DON'T CHANGE!
LOVE YOU'RE STYLE,,,,IT'S WHO YOU ARE HOMIE. IT COMES OUT IN YOU'RE PHOTOS.
THAT IS WHAT IS UNIQUE ABOUT YOU. ITS RAW STREET SHIT!!
YOU GOTTA START SHOWING YOU'RE STUFF TO SOME BIG PLAYERS.PEOPLE THAT CAN APPRECIATE WHAT YOU DOING.
PURO


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 26 2009, 10:19 AM~13117895
> *ok i need your help. i've gotten some feedback on my site and it seems some of the photos are too ranchy. i want to cross the line sometimes when i shoot. i don't want to be a department store photographer. i wou;d love some feedback from you. tell me what you think. thanks.
> 
> My Gallery
> *


*KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!!*


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Feb 26 2009, 10:48 AM~13118136
> *YO LISTEN UP HOMIE!
> WHATEVER YOU FUCKING DO,,, DON'T CHANGE!
> LOVE YOU'RE STYLE,,,,IT'S WHO YOU ARE HOMIE. IT COMES OUT IN YOU'RE PHOTOS.
> THAT IS WHAT IS UNIQUE ABOUT YOU. ITS RAW STREET SHIT!!
> YOU GOTTA START SHOWING YOU'RE STUFF TO SOME BIG PLAYERS.PEOPLE THAT CAN APPRECIATE WHAT YOU DOING.
> PURO
> *


EXACTLY...IVE GOTTEN FEEDBACK THAT MY PHOTOS *ARENT* RAUNCHY ENOUGH....SO ITS A 2 SIDED COIN....ALL U CAN DO, IS DO "YOU"...AND YOU WILL BE STRAIGHT....THATS THE GOOD THING ABOUT PHOTOGRAPHY...THERE ISNT A UNIVERSAL METHOD...PHOTOGRAPHY IS WHAT YOUR EYE SEE'S...NOT WHAT PEOPLE SAY....IF U DIG IT, GO WITH IT.....FUCK EVERYBODY ELSE!!!

DO YA THING BRO, I LIKE YOUR SHIT TOO PROVOK!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Feb 26 2009, 11:06 AM~13118310
> *EXACTLY...IVE GOTTEN FEEDBACK THAT MY PHOTOS ARENT RAUNCHY ENOUGH....SO ITS A 2 SIDED COIN....ALL U CAN DO, IS DO "YOU"...AND YOU WILL BE STRAIGHT....THATS THE GOOD THING ABOUT PHOTOGRAPHY...THERE ISNT A UNIVERSAL METHOD...PHOTOGRAPHY IS WHAT YOUR EYE SEE'S...NOT WHAT PEOPLE SAY....IF U DIG IT, GO WITH IT.....FUCK EVERYBODY ELSE!!!
> 
> DO YA THING BRO, I LIKE YOUR SHIT TOO PROVOK!!!   :biggrin:
> *



Keep doing what you do! The only person you have to impress is yourself! You got a bombass style and it shows in every photo you post. Much respect Provok! Remember hate fuels the fire. Let the muthafucka burn!


----------



## Mr. 412

I'll just reiterate what everyone else is saying ....

Fuck everybody else & Do you !


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 26 2009, 01:32 PM~13119540
> *I'll just reiterate what everyone else is saying ....
> 
> Fuck everybody else & Do you !
> *



I agree! 100%

Great Flyer Carlos!

Sick photos everyone! 

I finally got to shoot all last weekend. I messed with these photos in Lightroom.


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 26 2009, 04:47 PM~13119648
> *I agree! 100%
> 
> Great Flyer Carlos!
> 
> Sick photos everyone!
> 
> I finally got to shoot all last weekend. I messed with these photos in Lightroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice edit's ...

Thanks for the post in the Elite Topic - Any more of that car?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 26 2009, 01:47 PM~13119648
> *I agree! 100%
> 
> Great Flyer Carlos!
> 
> Sick photos everyone!
> 
> I finally got to shoot all last weekend. I messed with these photos in Lightroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn those are nice!!!!


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 26 2009, 02:24 PM~13119990
> *Damn those are nice!!!!
> *



x2 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 26 2009, 01:32 PM~13119540
> *I'll just reiterate what everyone else is saying ....
> 
> Fuck everybody else & Do you !
> *



:yes: :werd:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 26 2009, 08:09 PM~13121417
> *:yes:  :werd:
> *


 :wave: What up HOMEBOY ? !!! ?

I had to steal that TWOTONZ quote from your signature :biggrin: - so well put!


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 26 2009, 05:43 PM~13121675
> *:wave: What up HOMEBOY ? !!! ?
> 
> I had to steal that TWOTONZ quote from your signature :biggrin:  - so well put!
> *


:wave: Sup homie? :biggrin: Yeah it's a good quote...


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 26 2009, 01:47 PM~13119648
> *I agree! 100%
> 
> Great Flyer Carlos!
> 
> Sick photos everyone!
> 
> I finally got to shoot all last weekend. I messed with these photos in Lightroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 26 2009, 01:47 PM~13119648
> *I agree! 100%
> 
> Great Flyer Carlos!
> 
> Sick photos everyone!
> 
> I finally got to shoot all last weekend. I messed with these photos in Lightroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice edits, great overall artistic impression on these. They should be hanging in a gallery


----------



## PROVOK

Got my business cards in yesterday. :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK

Thanks for the advice. I'm only gonna change for the better. Got a lot of ideas in my head.


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

all you Canon shooters I have a bunch of stuff I don't need(I'm a Nikon man baby!!) I'll be posting what I have up in a few days!!! just got me a D200 for free with 4 lenses, 2 battery packs, 20 cards and the printing package!! VALES VERGA!!!!!!!


----------



## O*C 68

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Feb 25 2009, 08:20 PM~13113908
> *some nite time shots of old orange county courthouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RedDog

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 26 2009, 10:19 AM~13117895
> *ok i need your help. i've gotten some feedback on my site and it seems some of the photos are too ranchy. i want to cross the line sometimes when i shoot. i don't want to be a department store photographer. i wou;d love some feedback from you. tell me what you think. thanks.
> 
> My Gallery
> *


I would first have to ask where the feedback is coming from? Is it from just people checking out your site? I saw that you have business cards. Is the feedback coming from POTENTIAL CLIENTS? I have to say, I also do love your style. Your images capture the story and as some have said, its raw street style. But you have also included photos of children and what appears as possible wedding pics. As from a clients prespective possible shopping for a wedding or quince, I would be discouraged by the photographs. But from a photographers point of view, your taking pictures that define YOU. Which is great. So you have to ask yourself, what venue your seeking. I had hired a photographer for my daughters quince and come to find out he had taken some pictures of people doing stuff that they would not want people to see. Granted, they were drunk and probably shouldn't have been doing what they were doing, but the photographer was hired to capture my daughters day, not what he wanted to capture. This is just MY feedback. You keep doing what your doing because I've always liked your pictures, especially the ones of Ms.Dani :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Feb 27 2009, 05:29 PM~13131377
> *I would first have to ask where the feedback is coming from? Is it from just people checking out your site? I saw that you have business cards. Is the feedback coming from POTENTIAL CLIENTS? I have to say, I also do love your style. Your images capture the story and as some have said, its raw street style. But you have also included photos of children and what appears as possible wedding pics. As from a clients prespective possible shopping for a wedding or quince, I would be discouraged by the photographs. But from a photographers point of view, your taking pictures that define YOU. Which is great. So you have to ask yourself, what venue your seeking. I had hired a photographer for my daughters quince and come to find out he had taken some pictures of people doing stuff that they would not want people to see. Granted, they were drunk and probably shouldn't have been doing what they were doing, but the photographer was hired to capture my daughters day, not what he wanted to capture. This is just MY feedback. You keep doing what your doing because I've always liked your pictures, especially the ones of Ms.Dani :biggrin:
> *


that's the thing they said. i have children photos and females half naked. its mostly just people that i know. no clients. i think i just gotta set up the site different and have seperate business cards. i know i can shoot all kinds of stuff. especially when they talk money. i love my style. never gonna change to please anyone. thanks for the feedback.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 27 2009, 09:42 AM~13127938
> *Nice edits, great overall artistic impression on these.  They should be hanging in a gallery
> *


Thanks Kutty! 

Nice cards Provok!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Bindi Baby








I know this one is dark but thats the effect I wanted!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Spyder Baby


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Feb 27 2009, 06:49 PM~13133081
> *Spyder Baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


More of this one! :0 :0


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 27 2009, 05:18 PM~13131796
> *that's the thing they said. i have children photos and females half naked. its mostly just people that i know. no clients. i think i just gotta set up the site different and have seperate business cards. i know i can shoot all kinds of stuff. especially when they talk money. i love my style. never gonna change to please anyone. thanks for the feedback.
> *


keep doin your thing homie. your work is way tight.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 27 2009, 10:30 AM~13128373
> *Got my business cards in yesterday.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Those look cool...you have different pics on each one? Where did you get those done?


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 28 2009, 02:20 AM~13136035
> *Those look cool...you have different pics on each one?  Where did you get those done?
> *


I got 50 different images on 200 cards. i also order some mini cards. the quality is great.

www.moo.com


----------



## Sonny P

provok, i agree with the rest but offer a suggestion. it's true that your photos define you as a photographer and reflect your style, and you should be true to yourself, but that alone doesn't deal with the criticism you got. i looked at your gallery and i see what they meant, pics of kids mixed in with the girls can turn away some potential clients. my suggestion would be to have more than one gallery on the same site. one gallery can be for women and cars, and another for family portraits and all that. it's like when you design a job resume, you do more than one resume and each is specific to a different job you're applying for, and with seperate galleries each focuses on the interests of different clients. just a thought, great work though.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 28 2009, 08:49 AM~13136907
> *I got 50 different images on 200 cards. i also order some mini cards. the quality is great.
> 
> www.moo.com
> *


I think they offer deals to Flickr members. Kutty, some print houses will cut the cards smaller like the Moo cards. I think the Moo cards ship from overseas.


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 27 2009, 12:30 PM~13128373
> *Got my business cards in yesterday.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 26 2009, 04:43 PM~13121675
> *:wave: What up HOMEBOY ? !!! ?
> 
> I had to steal that TWOTONZ quote from your signature :biggrin:  - so well put!
> *


 :biggrin: i like that quote better than the one Kutty has....but it did stop Kutty from putting 20's on his ride (even if he dosent admit it :cheesy: )


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 28 2009, 10:25 AM~13137089
> *I think they offer deals to Flickr members. Kutty, some print houses will cut the cards smaller like the Moo cards. I think the Moo cards ship from overseas.
> *


They ship from london but i recieved my cards in one week. i didn't have to wait long at all. 7 days. its the only company i know that will let you use different images on each card. and like i said the quality of the cards are great. they're real stiff.


----------



## Twotonz

Provok you cant serve the desert on the same plate as the main course. I keep my wedding and other such photography seperated from my other photography. Having half naked women in your port will most likley make you the top choice for the groom (but when it comes to weddings it dosnet really matter what he thinks....lol) it will deffinetly make you the last choice for the bride (who ALWAYS gets her way, when it comes to weddings). So make sure to keep the seperated.


----------



## Twotonz




----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Feb 28 2009, 10:15 AM~13137045
> *provok, i agree with the rest but offer a suggestion. it's true that your photos define you as a photographer and reflect your style, and you should be true to yourself, but that alone doesn't deal with the criticism you got. i looked at your gallery and i see what they meant, pics of kids mixed in with the girls can turn away some potential clients. my suggestion would be to have more than one gallery on the same site. one gallery can be for women and cars, and another for family portraits and all that. it's like when you design a job resume, you do more than one resume and each is specific to a different job you're applying for, and with seperate galleries each focuses on the interests of different clients. just a thought, great work though.
> *


gonna redo the site. just gotta find some time to design the thing. thanks for the input.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 28 2009, 11:26 AM~13137424
> *Provok you cant serve the desert on the same plate as the main course.  I keep my wedding and other such photography seperated from my other photography.  Having half naked women in your port will most likley make you the top choice for the groom (but when it comes to weddings it dosnet really matter what he thinks....lol) it will deffinetly make you the last choice for the bride (who ALWAYS gets her way, when it comes to weddings).  So make sure to keep the seperated.
> *


i'm gonna sit down and figure out some things. i'm still pretty nervous about shooting weddings. the wedding pics are from my sister's and are pretty much just random shots i took. i was standing in the wedding so i couldn't really do what i wanted. the photography they had was great though.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 28 2009, 11:28 AM~13137435
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 28 2009, 10:28 AM~13137435
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Such a thick girl. Reminds me of the girls that Robert Crumb draws.


----------



## mrtravieso

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 28 2009, 10:26 AM~13137424
> *Provok you cant serve the desert on the same plate as the main course.  I keep my wedding and other such photography seperated from my other photography.  Having half naked women in your port will most likley make you the top choice for the groom (but when it comes to weddings it dosnet really matter what he thinks....lol) it will deffinetly make you the last choice for the bride (who ALWAYS gets her way, when it comes to weddings).  So make sure to keep the seperated.
> *


good advice

if i was looking for portaits for my kid or something, i'd probably stay away from photographers that shoot nude/half nude chics


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Feb 28 2009, 12:15 PM~13137045
> *provok, i agree with the rest but offer a suggestion. it's true that your photos define you as a photographer and reflect your style, and you should be true to yourself, but that alone doesn't deal with the criticism you got. i looked at your gallery and i see what they meant, pics of kids mixed in with the girls can turn away some potential clients. my suggestion would be to have more than one gallery on the same site. one gallery can be for women and cars, and another for family portraits and all that. it's like when you design a job resume, you do more than one resume and each is specific to a different job you're applying for, and with seperate galleries each focuses on the interests of different clients. just a thought, great work though.
> *


Well put Sonny P. I think we'll all struggle with similar issues since we're all shooting urban subjects AND talking about commercial work (weddings, quinces, etc). Good luck Provok. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

good stuff!!!!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Feb 28 2009, 07:25 PM~13141065
> *good stuff!!!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## langeberg




----------



## Switchblade

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 21 2009, 06:48 PM~13070817
> *New pics from today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


What the hell? That first picture, the lighting, color, skin, everything looks so perfect. Is that nothing but camera, or is there an external light source you're using with those?


----------



## Candy Blue 64




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Mar 1 2009, 08:00 AM~13143632
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Mar 1 2009, 03:18 AM~13142683
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Big fan of yours as much as these other kats! Great shot!


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Mar 1 2009, 12:50 AM~13142840
> *What the hell? That first picture, the lighting, color, skin, everything looks so perfect. Is that nothing but camera, or is there an external light source you're using with those?
> *



It's a secret.....  




j/k external light source


----------



## Switchblade

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 1 2009, 11:48 AM~13144412
> *It's a secret.....
> j/k  external light source
> *


Mounted on the camera or on a tripod off to the side?


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Mar 1 2009, 11:34 AM~13144624
> *Mounted on the camera or on a tripod off to the side?
> *



On light stands, both sides with a 7" reflector. I couldn't use the umbrellas...too windy. I still think they came out ok. On another note....it's finally happening. I'm kind of nervous but we'll see how it goes. You'll never know unless you try, right?


I will be officially opening my photography studio this coming Saturday in Salida, Ca. It's not all the way together yet but it is operational. So bring your rides and family out and come kick back for a little while. Absolutely no alcohol, I don't need the cops coming out my first month at the studio. Looking forward to see everyone that comes out. Spread the word


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 1 2009, 03:10 PM~13144798
> *On light stands, both sides with a 7" reflector.  I couldn't use the umbrellas...too windy.  I still think they came out ok.  On another note....it's finally happening.  I'm kind of nervous but we'll see how it goes.  You'll never know unless you try, right?
> I will be officially opening my photography studio this coming Saturday in Salida, Ca.  It's not all the way together yet but it is operational.  So bring your rides and family out and come kick back for a little while.  Absolutely no alcohol, I don't need the cops coming out my first month at the studio.  Looking forward to see everyone that comes out. Spread the word
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Congratz! 
It's the American Dream homeboy ... & your right you never know until you take that leap! I strated 
my Production Company over 6 years ago and the only advice would be is to be as best prepared for the hard times as much as possible & you'll do fine!!!

Good Luck & God Bless!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 1 2009, 12:10 PM~13144798
> *On light stands, both sides with a 7" reflector.  I couldn't use the umbrellas...too windy.  I still think they came out ok.  On another note....it's finally happening.  I'm kind of nervous but we'll see how it goes.  You'll never know unless you try, right?
> I will be officially opening my photography studio this coming Saturday in Salida, Ca.  It's not all the way together yet but it is operational.  So bring your rides and family out and come kick back for a little while.  Absolutely no alcohol, I don't need the cops coming out my first month at the studio.  Looking forward to see everyone that comes out. Spread the word
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Woo Hoo! Road trip!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 1 2009, 01:11 PM~13145247
> *Woo Hoo! Road trip!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Wow man, it's a pretty far trip for you. It's not much to see yet but I would be glad to have you. If you need a place to stay, let me know and you can stay at my pad.


----------



## Switchblade

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 1 2009, 01:10 PM~13144798
> *On light stands, both sides with a 7" reflector.  I couldn't use the umbrellas...too windy.  I still think they came out ok.  On another note....it's finally happening.  I'm kind of nervous but we'll see how it goes.  You'll never know unless you try, right?
> I will be officially opening my photography studio this coming Saturday in Salida, Ca.  It's not all the way together yet but it is operational.  So bring your rides and family out and come kick back for a little while.  Absolutely no alcohol, I don't need the cops coming out my first month at the studio.  Looking forward to see everyone that comes out. Spread the word
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wish I lived closer. If I ever end up near you i'll stop by and check it out. Good luck with the studio.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 1 2009, 12:10 PM~13144798
> *On light stands, both sides with a 7" reflector.  I couldn't use the umbrellas...too windy.  I still think they came out ok.  On another note....it's finally happening.  I'm kind of nervous but we'll see how it goes.  You'll never know unless you try, right?
> I will be officially opening my photography studio this coming Saturday in Salida, Ca.  It's not all the way together yet but it is operational.  So bring your rides and family out and come kick back for a little while.  Absolutely no alcohol, I don't need the cops coming out my first month at the studio.  Looking forward to see everyone that comes out. Spread the word
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's cool man. Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 1 2009, 12:10 PM~13144798
> *On light stands, both sides with a 7" reflector.  I couldn't use the umbrellas...too windy.  I still think they came out ok.  On another note....it's finally happening.  I'm kind of nervous but we'll see how it goes.  You'll never know unless you try, right?
> I will be officially opening my photography studio this coming Saturday in Salida, Ca.  It's not all the way together yet but it is operational.  So bring your rides and family out and come kick back for a little while.  Absolutely no alcohol, I don't need the cops coming out my first month at the studio.  Looking forward to see everyone that comes out. Spread the word
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD LUCK KUTTY!! MUCH RESPECT TO YOU FOR TAKING THAT LEAP THAT MANY OF US DO.
IT TAKE COJONES HERMANO!
BEST OF LUCK!
PURO CERVANTES


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc+Mar 1 2009, 08:38 PM~13148413-->
> 
> 
> 
> That's cool man.  Good luck!  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PURO CERVANTES_@Mar 1 2009, 08:50 PM~13148532
> *GOOD LUCK KUTTY!! MUCH RESPECT TO YOU FOR TAKING THAT LEAP THAT MANY OF US DO.
> IT TAKE COJONES HERMANO!
> BEST OF LUCK!
> PURO CERVANTES
> *



Thanks fellas


----------



## 72 kutty

One more from the last shoot....


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 1 2009, 01:10 PM~13144798
> *On light stands, both sides with a 7" reflector.  I couldn't use the umbrellas...too windy.  I still think they came out ok.  On another note....it's finally happening.  I'm kind of nervous but we'll see how it goes.  You'll never know unless you try, right?
> I will be officially opening my photography studio this coming Saturday in Salida, Ca.  It's not all the way together yet but it is operational.  So bring your rides and family out and come kick back for a little while.  Absolutely no alcohol, I don't need the cops coming out my first month at the studio.  Looking forward to see everyone that comes out. Spread the word
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good luck


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 1 2009, 11:10 AM~13144798
> *On light stands, both sides with a 7" reflector.  I couldn't use the umbrellas...too windy.  I still think they came out ok.  On another note....it's finally happening.  I'm kind of nervous but we'll see how it goes.  You'll never know unless you try, right?
> I will be officially opening my photography studio this coming Saturday in Salida, Ca.  It's not all the way together yet but it is operational.  So bring your rides and family out and come kick back for a little while.  Absolutely no alcohol, I don't need the cops coming out my first month at the studio.  Looking forward to see everyone that comes out. Spread the word
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc

A few from yesterday at LRM Phoenix:


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 2 2009, 11:46 AM~13154225
> *A few from yesterday at LRM Phoenix:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 
Amazing!


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Feb 26 2009, 12:19 PM~13117895
> *ok i need your help. i've gotten some feedback on my site and it seems some of the photos are too ranchy. i want to cross the line sometimes when i shoot. i don't want to be a department store photographer. i wou;d love some feedback from you. tell me what you think. thanks.
> 
> My Gallery
> *



Bad ass Gallery mayne!!!


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 27 2009, 01:36 PM~13128972
> *all you Canon shooters I have a bunch of stuff I don't need(I'm a Nikon man baby!!)  I'll be posting what I have up in a few days!!!  just got me a D200 for free with 4 lenses, 2 battery packs, 20 cards and the printing package!! VALES VERGA!!!!!!!
> *



UGH!!! LUCKY!!! 


:thumbsup:







:thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Mar 2 2009, 05:01 PM~13156391
> *UGH!!! LUCKY!!!
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 1 2009, 12:10 PM~13144798
> *On light stands, both sides with a 7" reflector.  I couldn't use the umbrellas...too windy.  I still think they came out ok.  On another note....it's finally happening.  I'm kind of nervous but we'll see how it goes.  You'll never know unless you try, right?
> I will be officially opening my photography studio this coming Saturday in Salida, Ca.  It's not all the way together yet but it is operational.  So bring your rides and family out and come kick back for a little while.  Absolutely no alcohol, I don't need the cops coming out my first month at the studio.  Looking forward to see everyone that comes out. Spread the word
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Moving the grand opening to March 14th. The weather's not looking good for this weekend. Hope to get a bunch of rides out there!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 2 2009, 12:46 PM~13154225
> *A few from yesterday at LRM Phoenix:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awesome pics Homie


----------



## aceuh

Great work guys! I'm still foolin around...


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 2 2009, 06:42 PM~13157268
> *Moving the grand opening to March 14th.  The weather's not looking good for this weekend.  Hope to get a bunch of rides out there!
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 2 2009, 12:46 PM~13154225
> *A few from yesterday at LRM Phoenix:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lOOKING REAL GOOD CARLOS!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

KUTTY! I cant remember if I posted this, but good luck on your studio bro! I wish you the best!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

After Show pics from last night @ Pepe's Pizza now up on BIGMANDOAZ.COM


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 2 2009, 07:44 PM~13157951
> *KUTTY! I cant remember if I posted this, but good luck on your studio bro! I wish you the best!
> *



Thanks man!


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 2 2009, 11:46 AM~13154225
> *A few from yesterday at LRM Phoenix:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


daaayum..clean ass picturues Carlos :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 2 2009, 07:45 PM~13157958
> *After Show pics from last night @ Pepe's Pizza now up on BIGMANDOAZ.COM
> *



Pics look cool


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 2 2009, 07:43 PM~13157934
> *lOOKING REAL GOOD CARLOS!
> *



X2!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 2 2009, 08:12 PM~13158278
> *Pics look cool
> *


Yup, yup!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 2 2009, 01:46 PM~13154225
> *A few from yesterday at LRM Phoenix:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do you have a full size pic of this so I could use as wallpaper?

Also, you mind telling us your camera settings you were using since you didn't have any natural light to work with?


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 3 2009, 06:09 AM~13162783
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a full size pic of this so I could use as wallpaper?
> 
> Also, you mind telling us your camera settings you were using since you didn't have any natural light to work with?
> *


Focal Length: 26mm
ISO: 200
Aperture: f4.5
Exposure: 0.6s
Flash: Manual Mode at 1/1

---

Thanks for the comments everyone. :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK

ok. redid my site. let me know what you think. thanks everyone

SIK Photography


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by aceuh_@Mar 2 2009, 07:59 PM~13157476
> *Great work guys!  I'm still foolin around...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by aceuh_@Mar 2 2009, 05:59 PM~13157476
> *Great work guys!  I'm still foolin around...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These are cool. Tilt-Shift style right?


----------



## Sonny P

cool shots carlos, 
provok good work on the site but the only gallery that worked was "females", the others didn't load,
kutty, when do you plan on having the studio open? not the opening day but i mean the daily schedule.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Mar 3 2009, 03:23 PM~13168121
> *cool shots carlos,
> provok good work on the site but the only gallery that worked was "females", the others didn't load,
> kutty, when do you plan on having the studio open? not the opening day but i mean the daily schedule.
> *



I am going to be open in the afternoons/evenings by appointment only. Also will open on the weekends by appointment.


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Mar 3 2009, 08:54 PM~13166677
> *These are cool. Tilt-Shift style right?
> *


i think they are photoshopped,  
but they are nice shots!


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Mar 2 2009, 01:00 AM~13143632
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 3 2009, 10:25 AM~13164913
> *ok. redid my site. let me know what you think. thanks everyone
> 
> SIK Photography
> *


Looks real good! PURE SIK STYLE but now organized! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Here are a few I took at the show! Let me know what you think!


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 3 2009, 09:45 PM~13170360
> *Here are a few I took at the show! Let me know what you think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



All great shots from that series but these two really stand out to me! 

ESPECIALLY 

The first one! Great shot :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 2 2009, 10:44 PM~13157951
> *KUTTY! I cant remember if I posted this, but good luck on your studio bro! I wish you the best!
> *


Pics looking nice Mando... :thumbsup: Did you get my message last week? Just checking.


----------



## aceuh

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Mar 3 2009, 02:54 PM~13166677
> *These are cool. Tilt-Shift style right?
> *


Thanks guys! Yes I recently discovered the Tilt-shift and played around with it a smidge. No photoshop here guys. Here are the same two shots straight up as I took them.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Mar 3 2009, 07:54 PM~13171046
> *Pics looking nice Mando... :thumbsup:  Did you get my message last week?  Just checking.
> *


Thanks bro! Yes I did, sorry i just forgot to reply. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Thanks bro! I love shooting the lowrider action!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by aceuh_@Mar 3 2009, 08:20 PM~13171366
> *Thanks guys!  Yes I recently discovered the Tilt-shift and played around with it a smidge.  No photoshop here guys.  Here are the same two shots straight up as I took them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These look real good as is! My whole motto on photography is "Keeping it Real" I like what you got! :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Mar 3 2009, 04:23 PM~13168121
> *provok good work on the site but the only gallery that worked was "females", the others didn't load,
> *


thats not good


----------



## mr.fisheye

*SOME PIX FROM THE PHOENIX SHOW THIS WEEKEND*


----------



## Richard Slapson

My Cutlass last night.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Mar 4 2009, 10:01 AM~13177123
> *SOME PIX FROM THE PHOENIX SHOW THIS WEEKEND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Mr Fisheye...what lens are you using for these?


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 4 2009, 10:38 AM~13177481
> *Mr Fisheye...what lens are you using for these?
> *


FISHEYE LENSE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 4 2009, 10:38 AM~13177481
> *Mr Fisheye...what lens are you using for these?
> *


Most likely a fisheye....hense the name "Mr. Fisheye."


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 4 2009, 10:43 AM~13177525
> *Most likely a fisheye....hense the name "Mr. Fisheye."
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Mar 4 2009, 10:43 AM~13177534
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


One of these days I'm going to change my screenname to "Mr. Wide Angle f2.8" since that's my lens of choice.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 4 2009, 10:54 AM~13177622
> *One of these days I'm going to change my screenname to "Mr. Wide Angle f2.8" since that's my lens of choice.
> *


LMAO.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Mar 4 2009, 10:01 AM~13177123
> *SOME PIX FROM THE PHOENIX SHOW THIS WEEKEND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good homie! Glad I finally got meet you this past weekend!


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Mar 4 2009, 09:23 AM~13177350
> *My Cutlass last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good guero.when did you paint it?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

for the real shooters in here(Nikon users) I have a bunch of shit too. pm me for a list tomorrow. all you canon fools I'll have the list Friday. Vales Verga!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 4 2009, 09:43 AM~13177525
> *Most likely a fisheye....hense the name "Mr. Fisheye."
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Mar 4 2009, 10:23 AM~13177350
> *My Cutlass last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pic homie!


----------



## Switchblade

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=462974


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by alex75+Mar 4 2009, 04:47 PM~13182328-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks good guero.when did you paint it?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just over these past two weekends. Check out my thread in my Sig! I think the paint starts around pg. 16 or 17
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big Mando 88_@Mar 4 2009, 07:14 PM~13184200
> *Nice pic homie!
> *


Thanks a lot bro!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Mar 4 2009, 10:01 AM~13177123
> *SOME PIX FROM THE PHOENIX SHOW THIS WEEKEND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE WORK TRAVIS!
SIK JOB AS ALWAYS!
PURO


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal+Mar 4 2009, 09:23 AM~13177350-->
> 
> 
> 
> My Cutlass last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big Mando 88_@Mar 4 2009, 07:14 PM~13184200
> *Nice pic homie!
> *


x2


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 4 2009, 10:54 AM~13177622
> *One of these days I'm going to change my screenname to "Mr. Wide Angle f2.8" since that's my lens of choice.
> *



I meant Sigma, Nikon, Tamron? Which lens....I haven't messed with any fisheye lenses so don't really know what's out there.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+Mar 4 2009, 11:44 AM~13178258-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good homie! Glad I finally got meet you this past weekend!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> likewise bro...good to meet you as well  :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PURO CERVANTES_@Mar 4 2009, 09:55 PM~13185905
> *NICE WORK TRAVIS!
> SIK JOB AS ALWAYS!
> PURO
> *


thanks P  :biggrin:


----------



## MikeS

now working with a hasselblad 500 c/m. damn one of the greatest camera i've ever worked with. anyone here works with hasselblad? 
im really exited, still thinking of buying one for myself.


----------



## nobueno

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Mar 4 2009, 09:55 PM~13185905
> *NICE WORK TRAVIS!
> SIK JOB AS ALWAYS!
> PURO
> *


I agree Puro! Travis killed it with the fisheye! :0  :cheesy:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 4 2009, 11:16 PM~13186962
> *I meant Sigma, Nikon, Tamron? Which lens....I haven't messed with any fisheye lenses so don't really know what's out there.
> *


A fisheye is on my wish list. I know Nikon has a 2.8 one and I believe Sigma has a fixed one and Tokina has a 10-17mm fisheye.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 5 2009, 11:46 AM~13190824
> *A fisheye is on my wish list. I know Nikon has a 2.8 one and I believe Sigma has a fixed one and Tokina has a 10-17mm fisheye.
> *


Hey Jae,
Sup hombre?
Send my shirt out yet? :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Mar 5 2009, 02:51 PM~13192669
> *Hey Jae,
> Sup hombre?
> Send my shirt out yet? :biggrin:
> *


Hi Friend!

No, I am a bad friend...  I will get to it ASAP!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

You a big time celeb now forgot about poor old Puro. :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

*DAM... I SERIOUSLY NEED TO STEP MY GAME UP..... *


----------



## drasticbean

> *BEAUTIFUL FUCKIN PICTURES... JUST BEAUTIFUL....*


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

YEAH FISHEYE IS DAMMMM GOOD BEAN!!
P


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Mar 5 2009, 07:07 PM~13195211
> *YEAH FISHEYE IS DAMMMM GOOD BEAN!!
> P
> *


FISHEYE IS FUCKING BADASS! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Today I after dinner, the family and I went for a walk. Took my camera, and took a few pics!

My Wife & Daughter









My Boy









and caught a nice arizona sunset


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

NICE MANDO!
 
PURO


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Mar 5 2009, 07:51 PM~13195687
> *NICE MANDO!
> 
> PURO
> *


Thanks bro! Working on da family photo album


----------



## Knightstalker

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Mar 5 2009, 06:28 PM~13194843
> *You a big time celeb now forgot about poor old Puro. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :nono: :no: :no: 

something from this past weekend...


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 5 2009, 09:27 PM~13196624
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by nobueno+Mar 5 2009, 11:44 AM~13190801-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> I agree Puro! Travis killed it with the fisheye!  :0    :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *JAE THANKS BRO...IT MEANS ALOT COMING FROM A STRAIHT UP G LIKE* YOU  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2009, 07:02 PM~13195166
> *BEAUTIFUL FUCKIN PICTURES... JUST BEAUTIFUL....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANK YOU BRO....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by PURO [email protected] 5 2009, 07:07 PM~13195211
> *YEAH FISHEYE IS DAMMMM GOOD BEAN!!
> P
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *LOL THANKS PURO....UR A HOMIE LIKE FUCK, U KNOW THAT*  :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big Mando 88_@Mar 5 2009, 07:38 PM~13195539
> *FISHEYE IS FUCKING BADASS!  :biggrin:
> *


*IM JUST TRYING TO BE LIKE U MANDO!!!*  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 5 2009, 07:41 PM~13195574
> *Today I after dinner, the family and I went for a walk. Took my camera, and took a few pics!
> 
> My Wife & Daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and caught a nice arizona sunset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BEAUTIFUL MANDO!!!! NICE COMPISITION! :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 4 2009, 11:16 PM~13186962
> *I meant Sigma, Nikon, Tamron? Which lens....I haven't messed with any fisheye lenses so don't really know what's out there.
> *



*Sigma 15mm f/2.8 EX DG Diagonal Fisheye* 










there are 2 different types of fisheyes....*circular* and *full frame *
i got the full frame cuz it fills the whole frame...the circualrs will put a black ring arOund the frame....i have a circular for my nikon n80(film)


*circular:*











I LOVE UM BOTH...BUT FORM MY DIGITAL (D80) I GOT THE FULL FRAME!!!


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Mar 6 2009, 06:49 AM~13199200
> *Sigma 15mm f/2.8 EX DG Diagonal Fisheye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are 2 different types of fisheyes....circular and full frame
> i got the full frame cuz it fills the whole frame...the circualrs will put a black ring arOund the frame....i have a circular for my nikon n80(film)
> circular:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE UM BOTH...BUT FORM MY DIGITAL (D80) I GOT THE FULL FRAME!!!
> *


*JUST SNAPPED 2 DIFFERENT KINDA ASS SHOTS* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 5 2009, 07:41 PM~13195574
> *Today I after dinner, the family and I went for a walk. Took my camera, and took a few pics!
> 
> My Wife & Daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and caught a nice arizona sunset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice Mando! I have a similar photo of my son & daughter on the beach. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Mar 6 2009, 06:49 AM~13199200
> *Sigma 15mm f/2.8 EX DG Diagonal Fisheye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are 2 different types of fisheyes....circular and full frame
> i got the full frame cuz it fills the whole frame...the circualrs will put a black ring arOund the frame....i have a circular for my nikon n80(film)
> circular:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE UM BOTH...BUT FORM MY DIGITAL (D80) I GOT THE FULL FRAME!!!
> *



Right on, thanks Mr Fisheye, I'm diggin the full frame a lot. Might have to pick one of those up in the near future.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 6 2009, 08:16 AM~13199677
> *Right on, thanks Mr Fisheye, I'm diggin the full frame a lot.  Might have to pick one of those up in the near future.
> *


WORD MAN....THEY ARE EXPENSIVE BUT WAY WORTH IT I THINK....LIKE $600-$900...CHECK OUT BANDHPHOTO.COM....THATS WHERE I GET MOST OF MY SHIT....


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 6 2009, 03:41 AM~13195574
> *Today I after dinner, the family and I went for a walk. Took my camera, and took a few pics!
> 
> My Wife & Daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and caught a nice arizona sunset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice shots!
do you have any shots of your son skateboarding? love skating


----------



## mxcn_roc

A little something showing the pro-bono work I've done for the car show in my hometown.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 6 2009, 11:02 AM~13201137
> *A little something showing the pro-bono work I've done for the car show in my hometown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


real clean work carlos!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Mar 6 2009, 06:36 AM~13199162
> *:biggrin:
> 
> IM JUST TRYING TO BE LIKE U MANDO!!!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


man, quit lying! lol :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Mar 6 2009, 06:38 AM~13199167
> *BEAUTIFUL MANDO!!!! NICE COMPISITION! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Mar 6 2009, 08:43 AM~13199853
> *nice shots!
> do you have any shots of your son skateboarding? love skating
> *


Thanks! No I dont have any of him skating. He skates but only knows how to ollie right now!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Mar 6 2009, 11:18 AM~13201249
> *real clean work carlos!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Mar 6 2009, 06:49 AM~13199200
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man that looks like a juicy christmas ham! :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

*one of the best topics around...*


----------



## drasticbean

*here are some pics that ive taken ove the years...let me know what you think...*


*king of rimz wedding pics*


----------



## drasticbean

*on the way to work.....*


----------



## drasticbean

*GOLDDIGGER*


----------



## drasticbean

*DRIVING TO WORK...*


----------



## drasticbean

*LIFESTYLE*


----------



## drasticbean

*HANGING OUT WITH THE TOVARS*


----------



## drasticbean

*WALKING AROUND TIME SQUARE*


----------



## drasticbean

*WATCHING THE MASTER AT WORK...*


----------



## drasticbean

*I REALLY LIKE THIS PIC...*


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean

*LIFESTYLE *


----------



## drasticbean

*MY LITTLE GIRL....*


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean

*COOL PEEPS RIGHT HERE...*


----------



## drasticbean

SHE ROCKING MY HAT.....


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 6 2009, 06:45 PM~13204664
> *LIFESTYLE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this one is clean!


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 6 2009, 06:42 PM~13204641
> *on the way to work.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I like this one, nice shot!


----------



## drasticbean

i'm learning from you guys....


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 6 2009, 07:51 PM~13205171
> *i'm learning from you guys....
> *



:twak: :nono: You know you the man too homie...


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Damn im bored today! So I made a new avatar!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

THIS IS FUNNY 

RX7-wAO4qGs&hl


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 7 2009, 03:55 PM~13211319
> *Damn im bored today! So I made a new avatar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nikon :guns: 



















:biggrin: j/p


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 7 2009, 07:55 PM~13212586
> *Nikon  :guns:
> :biggrin: j/p
> *


 :0  :biggrin: its all good! whats up homie? you missed a good show!


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 7 2009, 04:55 PM~13211319
> *Damn im bored today! So I made a new avatar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lil ese

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 6 2009, 05:32 PM~13203991
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badd ass pic mando  :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty

Some set up and test shot from the studio.....the top two are Iphone pics..


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

LOOKS REAL GOOD KUTTY! NICE LIGHTING AND COMPOSITION.
P


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Mar 8 2009, 09:24 AM~13215741
> *LOOKS REAL GOOD KUTTY! NICE LIGHTING AND COMPOSITION.
> P
> *



Thanks


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

COME ON PEEPS, SHOW KUTTY SOME LOVE AND GET YOU'RE PORTRAIT OR CAR PROFESSIONALLY TAKEN BY SOMEONE WHO KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS.!
I UNFORTUNATELY LIVE IN THE NORTH POLE BUT IF I'M EVER IN YO HOOD KUTTY I WOULD COME AND GET NICE PHOTO TAKEN.
PEACE
PURO


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 8 2009, 09:20 AM~13215724
> *Some set up and test shot from the studio.....the top two are Iphone pics..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good. I see that you're rocking 4 nice Alien Bees flash units. What model numbers? I for one have been waiting for the new Einsteins to come out before I make the complete switch over to Paul C. Buff gear. :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 8 2009, 09:45 AM~13215832
> *Looks good. I see that you're rocking 4 nice Alien Bees flash units.  What model numbers? I for one have been waiting for the new Einsteins to come out before I make the complete switch over to Paul C. Buff gear.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks, there's actually one more that you can't see...5
:biggrin:

4 800's and 1 1600


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Mar 8 2009, 09:33 AM~13215779
> *COME ON PEEPS, SHOW KUTTY SOME LOVE AND GET YOU'RE PORTRAIT OR CAR PROFESSIONALLY TAKEN BY SOMEONE WHO KNOW WHAT TIME IT IS.!
> I UNFORTUNATELY LIVE IN THE NORTH POLE BUT IF I'M EVER IN YO HOOD KUTTY I WOULD COME AND GET NICE PHOTO TAKEN.
> PEACE
> PURO
> *



Thanks PURO!


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 8 2009, 09:54 AM~13215866
> *Thanks, there's actually one more that you can't see...5
> :biggrin:
> 
> 4 800's and 1 1600
> *


Damn! That's close to 2000w/s. You can do some major damage with that.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Mar 8 2009, 09:24 AM~13215741
> *LOOKS REAL GOOD KUTTY! NICE LIGHTING AND COMPOSITION.
> P
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 8 2009, 10:13 AM~13215945
> *Damn! That's close to 2000w/s.  You can do some major damage with that.
> *


Yep and my spot's big enough to roll a car in..... :0 Should be able to hit partial car shots, not sure about the whole car. I'm going to have to test it out.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 8 2009, 09:20 AM~13215724
> *Some set up and test shot from the studio.....the top two are Iphone pics..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work. :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 7 2009, 08:09 PM~13212694
> *badd ass pic mando   :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 8 2009, 09:20 AM~13215724
> *Some set up and test shot from the studio.....the top two are Iphone pics..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!


----------



## bkjaydog

after way too many months of going through these pics i'm finally getting my camera. i'm going with the canon xsi comes with the 18-55 and a 55-250 lenses. so i'll be looking to get some tips on here


----------



## carsofabq

A few I have taken recently, I am way on the beginner side.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Mar 9 2009, 08:12 AM~13223159
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few I have taken recently, I am way on the beginner side.
> *



Very nice shots, nicely edited as well.


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 9 2009, 09:07 AM~13223520
> *Very nice shots, nicely edited as well.
> *



Thanks, coming from a great photographer like yourself that means a lot.

I have always liked B&W photos so most of mine go that direction


----------



## carsofabq

:biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

Some good reading:

 Why we've reached the end of the camera megapixel race


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 9 2009, 09:07 AM~13223520
> *Very nice shots, nicely edited as well.
> *


X2!   

Kutty, digging the set up! I've heard from so many people when I decided to buy lights to go with Alien Bees.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 9 2009, 10:47 AM~13224352
> *X2!
> 
> Kutty, digging the set up! I've heard from so many people when I decided to buy lights to go with Alien Bees.
> *


Alienbees are a good affordable set of lights to works with. Especially given their affordability. Personally, I would wait on making any Alienbees purchases until the new Einstein series of lights come out:

_The Einstein. It’s premature for me to tell you much about this other than Einstein is a totally new product line – 500WS and 1000WS monolights that are completely digital and which have features, ranges and accuracies not seen in any other lighting system at any price. And, yes, Einstein will be priced in the PCB tradition, not according to what the market will bear._

The Einsteins, like Alienbees are made by the Paul C. Buff Corp., which is a consumer friendly company that makes affordable lighting for photography enthusiast.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 9 2009, 10:58 AM~13224440
> *Alienbees are a good affordable set of lights to works with.  Especially given their affordability. Personally, I would wait on making any Alienbees purchases until the new Einstein series of lights come out:
> 
> The Einstein. It’s premature for me to tell you much about this other than Einstein is a totally new product line – 500WS and 1000WS monolights that are completely digital and which have features, ranges and accuracies not seen in any other lighting system at any price. And, yes, Einstein will be priced in the PCB tradition, not according to what the market will bear.
> 
> The Einsteins, like Alienbees are made by the Paul C. Buff Corp., which is a consumer friendly company that makes affordable lighting for photography enthusiast.
> *


Thanks Carlos! I need all the help I can get with lighting! So guess who I'll be calling! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

I was checking out other forums today and saw this photo! I love black and white photos and who ever took the pic deserves the credit! BADASS!


----------



## explicted1

looks sick! nice picture


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 9 2009, 02:13 PM~13226077
> *I was checking out other forums today and saw this photo! I love black and white photos and who ever took the pic deserves the credit! BADASS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LOVE THOSE 62'S!
P


----------



## drasticbean

*CANON OR NIKON...????????????*
IF I'M GETTING MY FIRST DLSR CAM......


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 9 2009, 07:52 PM~13229626
> *CANON OR NIKON...????????????
> IF I'M GETTING MY FIRST DLSR CAM......
> *


Nikon! :biggrin: :biggrin: What's your budget Bean?


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 9 2009, 09:38 PM~13231367
> *Nikon!  :biggrin:  :biggrin: What's your budget Bean?
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 9 2009, 11:38 PM~13231367
> *Nikon!  :biggrin:  :biggrin: What's your budget Bean?
> *


i was looking at a d40 today.... but the lenes will be $$$$$$$.... right...


----------



## MikeS




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 9 2009, 08:52 PM~13229626
> *CANON OR NIKON...????????????
> IF I'M GETTING MY FIRST DLSR CAM......
> *


We bought our son one. Nice little camera....... Nikon D40


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 9 2009, 10:37 PM~13232340
> *i was looking at a d40 today.... but the lenes will be $$$$$$$.... right...
> *


Here's a combo I would recommend that is pretty reasonable right now.

Nikon D80 & Tamron 17-50mm 2.8 lens. Your in NY so you have BHPhoto & Adorama to purchase from.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 10 2009, 09:06 AM~13234368
> *Here's a combo I would recommend that is pretty reasonable right now.
> 
> Nikon D80 & Tamron 17-50mm 2.8 lens. Your in NY so you have BHPhoto & Adorama to purchase from.
> *


I've been to BH a few times. Always pack with people. I'm going to chech out the d80 and see if I like it. 
I didn't hear anything said about Canons.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 10 2009, 11:44 AM~13236692
> *I've been to BH a few times. Always pack with people. I'm going to chech out the d80 and see if I like it.
> I didn't hear anything said  about Canons.
> *


When having to decides between Canon and Nikon, it's like having to decide between a '63 Impala raptop or a '64 Impala raptop. You can't go wrong with either and it all depends on your resources and what you're most familiar with.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 10 2009, 11:55 AM~13236802
> *When having to decides between Canon and Nikon, it's like having to decide between a '63 Impala raptop or a '64 Impala raptop. You can't go wrong with either and it all depends on your resources and what you're most familiar with.
> *


Well said Carlos! I second that!


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 10 2009, 11:59 AM~13236837
> *Well said Carlos! I second that!
> *


But I'll tell you one thing....the new Canon 5D Mark II is like a '58 Impala ragtop. Because if you have one of those...you must be balling. :0


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 10 2009, 12:01 PM~13236855
> *But I'll tell you one thing....the new Canon 5D Mark II is like a '58 Impala ragtop.  Because if you have one of those...you must be balling.  :0
> *


My friend has one and it is so sick! The images and the video are insane!


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Mar 10 2009, 03:28 AM~13233815
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautiful! :0


----------



## RedDog

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 10 2009, 07:06 AM~13234368
> *Here's a combo I would recommend that is pretty reasonable right now.
> 
> Nikon D80 & Tamron 17-50mm 2.8 lens. Your in NY so you have BHPhoto & Adorama to purchase from.
> *


will the Tamron Auto Focus or is it manual focus only with Nikons?


----------



## BIGMIKE

not sure if i posted this one..
i had to use flash and i know you can see the car on the left end of the pic  
no edits, its more of a "capture the moment" type of pic :cheesy:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Mar 10 2009, 09:13 PM~13237509
> *Beautiful!  :0
> *


thanks! I love my village. :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 10 2009, 01:52 PM~13237846
> *not sure if i posted this one..
> i had to use flash and i know you can see the car on the left end of the pic
> no edits, its more of a "capture the moment" type of pic  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good homie! i like the sunset in the back


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Mar 9 2009, 08:12 AM~13223159
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This one is nice!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 9 2009, 07:52 PM~13229626
> *CANON OR NIKON...????????????
> IF I'M GETTING MY FIRST DLSR CAM......
> *


NIKON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BECAUSE.....









LOL had to post this up again!


----------



## SICK SHOTS

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 10 2009, 03:20 PM~13238533
> *NIKON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> BECAUSE.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL had to post this up again!
> *


LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: FUCKIN MANDO !!!

THE NEW AD MAN 4 NIKON , THEY SHOULD B PAYING U !!!


----------



## SICK SHOTS

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 10 2009, 01:52 PM~13237846
> *not sure if i posted this one..
> i had to use flash and i know you can see the car on the left end of the pic
> no edits, its more of a "capture the moment" type of pic  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I LOVE THIS BECAUSE OF THAT REASON BIG MIKE , THAT'S REAL AND IT CAME OUT SICK AS FUCK 2 ME !!! KEEP UP THE GOOD JOB !!! LOTS OF SHOWS COMING UP IN SUR CALIFAS !!! HOPE ALL U GUYS R READY !!!


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 10 2009, 03:19 PM~13238519
> *This one is nice!
> *


THANKS


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Mar 10 2009, 04:42 PM~13239395
> *LOL  :roflmao:  :roflmao: FUCKIN MANDO !!!
> 
> THE NEW AD MAN 4 NIKON , THEY SHOULD B PAYING U !!!
> *


I know huh! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Hey homies! I just dropped a bunch of black and white photos on my site! 
(bottom of the page) cruise by and check them out! I've been in a b/w mood, so i hooked up a small collection!

BigMandoaz.com :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+Mar 10 2009, 02:17 PM~13238500-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks good homie! i like the sunset in the back
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SICK SHOTS_@Mar 10 2009, 03:45 PM~13239432
> *I LOVE THIS BECAUSE OF THAT REASON BIG MIKE , THAT'S REAL AND IT CAME OUT SICK AS FUCK 2 ME !!!  KEEP UP THE GOOD JOB !!!  LOTS OF SHOWS COMING UP IN SUR CALIFAS !!!  HOPE ALL U GUYS R READY !!!
> *


thanks homies :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 10 2009, 05:06 PM~13240477
> *Hey homies! I just dropped a bunch of black and white photos on my site!
> (bottom of the page) cruise by and check them out! I've been in a b/w mood, so i hooked up a small collection!
> 
> BigMandoaz.com :biggrin:
> *


damn the B/W pics look sicc Mando!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Mar 10 2009, 01:33 PM~13237672
> *will the Tamron Auto Focus or is it manual focus only with Nikons?
> *


It will auto focus.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 10 2009, 11:20 PM~13245202
> *damn the B/W pics look sicc Mando!
> *


X2!

Nice shots Big Mike and Mike S. Here's an outtake from the Pachuco club feature.


----------



## bkjaydog

just got my first dslr today. :biggrin: :biggrin: picked up a canon xsi bundle. iit came with the 18-55mm lens and a 55-250mm both is lenses and a carry bag and a 2gb card :uh: i'm gonna get 2 8gb cards tomorrow. i went with the canon because i know a few people with canon's so i can ask them for help. i'll be posting some pics soon


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 10 2009, 01:52 PM~13237846
> *not sure if i posted this one..
> i had to use flash and i know you can see the car on the left end of the pic
> no edits, its more of a "capture the moment" type of pic  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Thug




----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 11 2009, 03:42 PM~13246659
> *X2!
> 
> Nice shots Big Mike and Mike S. Here's an outtake from the Pachuco club feature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks,

like your lowrider magazine work!! does lowrider magazine only works with freelancers?


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Mar 12 2009, 11:05 AM~13259948
> *thanks,
> 
> like your lowrider magazine work!! does lowrider magazine only works with freelancers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Jae Bueno and Phil Gordon owned the May issue of Lowrider mag. :thumbsup: 

They should change the maskhead of the magazine to read "Jae Bueno and Phil Gordon Present: Lowrider Magazine".


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 12 2009, 11:54 AM~13260306
> *Jae Bueno and Phil Gordon owned the May issue of Lowrider mag.  :thumbsup:
> 
> They should change the maskhead of the magazine to read "Jae Bueno and Phil Gordon Present: Lowrider Magazine".
> *


@MikeS ~ LRM has staff photographers but they do give assignments to contributors like myself and Phil Gordon.

@Carlos ~ You are too funny! When are you in town again?


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 12 2009, 12:22 PM~13260481
> *@MikeS ~ LRM has staff photographers but they do give assignments to contributors like myself and Phil Gordon.
> 
> @Carlos ~ You are too funny! When are you in town again?
> *


I wanted to be out there the weekend of the 21st. But last time I was heading out there, I got a speeding ticket near Indio and it's quite an expensive ticket...so that's eating into my travel funds. So hopefully I can secure another project or two soon and make some additional funds so that I can finance my photographic excursions. 

The thing that sucks...I have like 4 amazing models from out there wanting to shoot and they're waiting on me.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Mar 12 2009, 11:05 AM~13259948
> *thanks,
> 
> like your lowrider magazine work!! does lowrider magazine only works with freelancers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ~~RED~~

my wife has been playing with the camera for about a year now and I just wanted to share some pics of hers, I think you guys will like them. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 12 2009, 09:57 PM~13263948
> *my wife has been playing with the camera for about a year now and I just wanted to share some pics of hers, I think you guys will like them. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Your wife deserves her prop's !!! Lots of talent in there !!! 
She should log on if she hasn't & subscribe to the topic ... :thumbsup:


----------



## carsofabq

I really like this one :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 12 2009, 12:32 PM~13260558
> *I wanted to be out there the weekend of the 21st.  But last time I was heading out there, I got a speeding ticket near Indio and it's quite an expensive ticket...so that's eating into my travel funds.  So hopefully I can secure another project or two soon and make some additional funds so that I can finance my photographic excursions.
> 
> The thing that sucks...I have like 4 amazing models from out there wanting to shoot and they're waiting on me.
> *


Aww man! That sucks! I'm sure they'll make themselves available when you do come into town.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 12 2009, 06:57 PM~13263948
> *my wife has been playing with the camera for about a year now and I just wanted to share some pics of hers, I think you guys will like them. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Brittany has some skill! Great photos!


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 12 2009, 07:57 PM~13263948
> *my wife has been playing with the camera for about a year now and I just wanted to share some pics of hers, I think you guys will like them. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 Damn wifey gots some skills! :thumbsup:

My wifey has slowly been getting into it too... She's taken some better shots than me with her regula little p&s... :happysad:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 12 2009, 05:57 PM~13263948
> *my wife has been playing with the camera for about a year now and I just wanted to share some pics of hers, I think you guys will like them. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this her photostream?
http://www.flickr.com/photos/brittanyculver/

cuz if it is, she's got some badass pictures :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 13 2009, 06:46 AM~13268366
> *is this her photostream?
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/brittanyculver/
> 
> cuz if it is, she's got some badass pictures :yes: :thumbsup:
> *



I agree....love a lot of her shots!


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 12 2009, 06:57 PM~13263948
> *my wife has been playing with the camera for about a year now and I just wanted to share some pics of hers, I think you guys will like them. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BEAUTIFUL WORK!!!! LOVE UM!!!!!1 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

FUCKING AROUND AT THE HOUSE WITH MY NEW CAR, NOTHING GREAT....JUST LIKED THE PIC FOR SOME REASON :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Mar 12 2009, 11:02 AM~13259927
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AWWWWWWW THE 4 MOVE CHECKMATE........MANY SUCKERS HAVE HAD THEIR ASSES HANDED TO UM WITH THAT PLAYING ME



MATTER OF FACT WHO WANT SOME OF FISHEYE IN CHESS!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Mar 9 2009, 08:12 AM~13223159
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few I have taken recently, I am way on the beginner side.
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: DAM RINGO...I DIDNT EVEN SEE THESE......BEAUTIFUL WORK MY FRIEND...I LOVE SEEING THE 505 THRU OTHER PEOPLES EYES.....GREAT STUFF MAN!!  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 432.64

TEST


----------



## SICK SHOTS

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 12 2009, 06:57 PM~13263948
> *my wife has been playing with the camera for about a year now and I just wanted to share some pics of hers, I think you guys will like them. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow , much props out 2 ur wife , she knows whats up !!!
I LIKE THIS 1 VERY MUCH !!!


----------



## SICK SHOTS

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 13 2009, 06:46 AM~13268366
> *is this her photostream?
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/brittanyculver/
> 
> cuz if it is, she's got some badass pictures :yes: :thumbsup:
> *


I AGREE NICE PIX HERE !!!


----------



## SICK SHOTS

BIG MIKE , IS THAT CRUISE STARTING 2MORROW ???


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 12 2009, 06:57 PM~13263948
> *my wife has been playing with the camera for about a year now and I just wanted to share some pics of hers, I think you guys will like them. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~~RED~~

yes thats her flickr account, we are reading all your comments and she says thank you for the feed back. :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 12 2009, 08:48 PM~13265351
> *Brittany has some skill! Great photos!
> *


x2


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Mar 13 2009, 08:01 AM~13268832
> *FUCKING AROUND AT THE HOUSE WITH MY NEW CAR, NOTHING GREAT....JUST LIKED THE PIC FOR SOME REASON :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


crazy how the lac and the bike in the garage match!!! lol just messing with you homie! I like the lac! Im gonna get me one in a few weeks, hopefully!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Mar 13 2009, 10:20 AM~13270424


Sick Shots - what do think of these homie? I took them a few weeks ago with Maurice from GROUPE Mesa, AZ


----------



## clublord

so lets keep this thread goin.... lets see who has some sexy ass shoots.... i will post soon... START OFF


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 13 2009, 05:24 PM~13274092
> *crazy how the lac and the bike in the garage match!!! lol just messing with you homie! I like the lac! Im gonna get me one in a few weeks, hopefully!
> *


LOL... HEY I GOT THIS ONE FOR SALE...LET ME KNOW.... CHEAP CHEAP...


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Mar 14 2009, 04:23 AM~13277898
> *LOL... HEY I GOT THIS ONE FOR SALE...LET ME KNOW.... CHEAP CHEAP...
> *


how much????


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 14 2009, 09:33 AM~13279003
> *how much????
> *


I GOT IT ON EBAY FOR 13K...FOR YOU 11K, THATS CHEAP FOR ALL THE SHIT IT HAS DONE TO IT AND MILAGE



HERE IS THE POST I PUT UP.....................


*1994 FLEETWOOD
86,900 MILES
CANDY BRANDYWINE...FLAKED OUT WITH/PATTERNS
CHROME UNDIES
CLEAN ENGINE-RUNS CHERRY
LEATHER AND SUEDE INTERIOR
3 PUMP SET UP 10 BATTERIED
FRAME HAS STRESS POINTS RE-ENFORCED
ILL LET THE PIX TALK FOR THEMSELVES*


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Mar 14 2009, 10:01 AM~13279182
> *I GOT IT ON EBAY FOR 13K...FOR YOU 11K, THATS CHEAP FOR ALL THE SHIT IT HAS DONE TO IT AND MILAGE
> HERE IS THE POST I PUT UP.....................
> 1994 FLEETWOOD
> 86,900 MILES
> CANDY BRANDYWINE...FLAKED OUT WITH/PATTERNS
> CHROME UNDIES
> CLEAN ENGINE-RUNS CHERRY
> LEATHER AND SUEDE INTERIOR
> 3 PUMP SET UP 10 BATTERIED
> FRAME HAS STRESS POINTS RE-ENFORCED
> ILL LET THE PIX TALK FOR THEMSELVES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a clean ass caddy! A lil out of my range right now! Good luck with the sale. I know someone will scoop that up quick


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 14 2009, 10:37 AM~13279425
> *thats a clean ass caddy! A lil out of my range right now! Good luck with the sale. I know someone will scoop that up quick
> *


I HOPE SO....BUT YOU KNOW LAY IT LOW DOGG.....THEY WANT EVERYTHING FOR NOTHING....BUNCHA LOWBALLERS...ON AN ALREADY LOW PRICE LOL....BUT I GOT A LOT OF PEEPS INTERESTED SO LETS SEE LOL....

THANKS HOMIE  :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 14 2009, 10:41 AM~13279452
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOVE THAT PIC HOMIE


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Mar 14 2009, 11:45 AM~13279475
> *I HOPE SO....BUT YOU KNOW LAY IT LOW DOGG.....THEY WANT EVERYTHING FOR NOTHING....BUNCHA LOWBALLERS...ON AN ALREADY LOW PRICE LOL....BUT I GOT A LOT OF PEEPS INTERESTED SO LETS SEE LOL....
> 
> THANKS HOMIE   :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: I offered you $2 and a jawbreaker fucker... :biggrin:


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

Is this a good camera to start off with? I use a sony f828 and wanted something without a fixed lense.

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pho/1050729312.html


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 14 2009, 10:41 AM~13279452
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Woah! Great one Mando!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 14 2009, 06:43 PM~13282070
> *Is this a good camera to start off with? I use a sony f828 and wanted something without a fixed lense.
> 
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pho/1050729312.html
> *


Yes, but I suggest a D80 for a starter.


----------



## higinio11

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Mar 14 2009, 10:01 AM~13279182
> *I GOT IT ON EBAY FOR 13K...FOR YOU 11K, THATS CHEAP FOR ALL THE SHIT IT HAS DONE TO IT AND MILAGE
> HERE IS THE POST I PUT UP.....................
> 1994 FLEETWOOD
> 86,900 MILES
> CANDY BRANDYWINE...FLAKED OUT WITH/PATTERNS
> CHROME UNDIES
> CLEAN ENGINE-RUNS CHERRY
> LEATHER AND SUEDE INTERIOR
> 3 PUMP SET UP 10 BATTERIED
> FRAME HAS STRESS POINTS RE-ENFORCED
> ILL LET THE PIX TALK FOR THEMSELVES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean ass caddy homez


----------



## higinio11




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 14 2009, 01:29 PM~13280427
> *:angry: I offered you $2 and a jawbreaker fucker...  :biggrin:
> *


shit i offered $100, 30 pack of whatever and some tacos! thats a hell of an offer!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye+Mar 14 2009, 10:46 AM~13279479-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE THAT PIC HOMIE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Mar 14 2009, 08:09 PM~13282536
> *Woah! Great one Mando!
> *



thanks homies! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Mar 14 2009, 06:43 PM~13282070
> *Is this a good camera to start off with? I use a sony f828 and wanted something without a fixed lense.
> 
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pho/1050729312.html
> *


its a good starter camera. I would try and talk the price down a little. If you buy used, be sure to inspect the body, make sure the there are no scratches or cracks. Same goes for the lense. Also make sure it will focus in auto. That way you can tell its inner workings are good. Test it out. The seller should let you test it before you give him/her your money.


----------



## 72 kutty

Here's one from today....


----------



## 72 kutty

One more from today that I liked...


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 14 2009, 11:29 PM~13283617
> *One more from today that I liked...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: Badass pic Kutty..


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 14 2009, 10:47 PM~13283242
> *shit i offered $100, 30 pack of whatever and some tacos! thats a hell of an offer!
> *



:0


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 14 2009, 10:55 PM~13283830
> *:thumbsup: Badass pic Kutty..
> *



Thanks man! I love the wheel one too. There's some more that came out nice. I'll post them later.


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 14 2009, 10:24 PM~13283584
> *Here's one from today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Bad ass Picture man :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Mar 15 2009, 08:03 AM~13285007
> *Bad ass Picture man :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 14 2009, 10:55 PM~13283830
> *:thumbsup: Badass pic Kutty..
> *


x2, how did the grand opening go?


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 15 2009, 10:26 AM~13285827
> *x2, how did the grand opening go?
> *



It went very well, a lot of people came out. I think they had a good time and hopefully most will be future customers.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Mar 13 2009, 09:20 AM~13270424
> *BIG MIKE , IS THAT CRUISE STARTING 2MORROW ???
> *


wat up SICK SHOTS.. the cruise is starting next saturday March 21

sorry bout the late response


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 13 2009, 12:59 PM~13272391
> *yes thats her flickr account, we are reading all your comments and she says thank you for the feed back.  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

from Kuttys Grand Opening


----------



## 72 kutty

Onw more of Cherry...


----------



## nobueno

Great shots TwoTonz and Kutty! Glad the day went well!


----------



## MikeS

:thumbsup:
good luck with your business Kutty!


----------



## SICK SHOTS

> from Kuttys Grand Opening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I'M SORRY ! WOW :0 THATS A FUCKIN TIGHT SHOT !!! TIMEING AND BEING IN THE RIGHT SPOT , THATS WHAT THAT IS !!! LOL :0 !!!


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Mar 16 2009, 07:42 AM~13293444-->
> 
> 
> 
> Great shots TwoTonz and Kutty! Glad the day went well!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Jae
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MikeS_@Mar 16 2009, 08:03 AM~13293566
> *:thumbsup:
> good luck with your business Kutty!
> *


Thanks Mike

We'll see where it takes me, I'm just along for the ride!


----------



## MikeS




----------



## BigMandoAZ

Damn those are badass bro! I want to shoot some skate sessions myself! I just havent made the trip down to a skate park yet!


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Mar 16 2009, 12:25 PM~13295709
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 14 2009, 10:24 PM~13283584
> *Here's one from today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 15 2009, 08:35 PM~13290135
> *from Kuttys Grand Opening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ

I came across this photo in the "old pics" forum. This photo is too good for words! I like the old stuff!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Mar 16 2009, 06:42 AM~13293444-->
> 
> 
> 
> Great shots TwoTonz and Kutty! Glad the day went well!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks Jae
> <!--QuoteBegin-SICK SHOTS_@Mar 16 2009, 09:06 AM~13294412
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I'M SORRY !  WOW  :0 THATS A FUCKIN TIGHT SHOT !!!  TIMEING AND BEING IN THE RIGHT SPOT , THATS WHAT THAT IS !!!  LOL  :0  !!!
> *


thanks SS


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Mar 16 2009, 11:25 AM~13295709
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick shots Mike


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 16 2009, 07:48 PM~13299693
> *I came across this photo in the "old pics" forum. This photo is too good for words! I like the old stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeS

thanks for the compliments!
tommorow day trip Rotterdam. :cheesy:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty+Mar 14 2009, 10:24 PM~13283584-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one from today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-72 kutty_@Mar 14 2009, 10:29 PM~13283617
> *One more from today that I liked...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*NICE PICS!!!!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204+Mar 16 2009, 04:07 PM~13297498-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Chuko 204
> <!--QuoteBegin-RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 17 2009, 04:28 PM~13307895
> *NICE PICS!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks RO 4 Life


----------



## carsofabq

full moon shot down my street


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Mar 17 2009, 08:02 PM~13310081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> full moon shot down my street
> *



Wow, those shots are amazing! Nice work


----------



## carsofabq

Thanks I am trying still learning all the settings on the camera


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Mar 17 2009, 09:00 PM~13311650
> *Thanks I am trying still learning all the settings on the camera
> *


Same here, I've been trying to play with the images a little after on the computer, too.









Along with close-ups.


----------



## All Out Customs

I shot this at the Pomona Swapmeet


----------



## All Out Customs




----------



## All Out Customs

At an upholstery shop


----------



## All Out Customs

Wassup guys my Birthday is around the corner in June. Figured if I start savin now I'd have enough for it, I'm looking for a decent camera, around $1000. Been a fan of both Nikon and Canon. Right now I took over ownership of my wife's camera hahaha its a Nikon digital point and shoot. What do you guys recommend? Possibly may get it before the San Bernardino show if I hang on tight enough.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Mar 18 2009, 01:08 AM~13313035
> *Same here, I've been trying to play with the images a little after on the computer, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Along with close-ups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



The last two shots are killin it. You're definitely getting it man, nice work.


----------



## MitchBD

Here's some of my work from Sydney, Australia.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Mar 17 2009, 07:02 PM~13310081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> full moon shot down my street
> *


:0 Looks like there's a ghost on the right... :ugh: 

Badass shot man!


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Mar 12 2009, 08:57 PM~13263948
> *my wife has been playing with the camera for about a year now and I just wanted to share some pics of hers, I think you guys will like them. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I really like this shot


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 18 2009, 05:28 AM~13313555
> *The last two shots are killin it.  You're definitely getting it man, nice work.
> *


Thanks a lot bro. Means a lot coming from a bad ass mofo like you.


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Mar 18 2009, 09:52 AM~13314931
> *:0 Looks like there's a ghost on the right...  :ugh:
> 
> Badass shot man!
> *


Thanks....


----------



## carsofabq

That Looks good enough to eat

Nice Pictures Man


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Mar 18 2009, 06:55 PM~13320232
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Looks good enough to eat
> 
> Nice Pictures Man
> *


Damn! Fucking photobucket took it off! haha... is there a website that will let me host those kinds of pics?


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by MitchBD_@Mar 18 2009, 06:53 AM~13313674
> *Here's some of my work from Sydney, Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BEAUTIFUL SHOTS MATE!
PURO


----------



## Richard Slapson

Has anyone else seen this? Color photographs from the early 1900's

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sergei_Mikhai...rokudin-Gorskii


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Mar 17 2009, 08:02 PM~13310081
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> full moon shot down my street
> *


SICK STUFF RINGO....KEEP UM COMING BRO! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Mar 19 2009, 05:21 AM~13323606
> *SICK STUFF RINGO....KEEP UM COMING BRO! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



 X2 Especially that last one homie... :thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc




----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 19 2009, 09:51 AM~13325247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


awww the good ol days...i remeber this like it was yesterday....my first photoshoot!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta

Out with the Fam... have hi res shots but figured that was a given 'known' in this thread. hard to get good natural action shots.


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye+Mar 19 2009, 04:21 AM~13323606-->
> 
> 
> 
> SICK STUFF RINGO....KEEP UM COMING BRO! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks man when is the next photoshoot???
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Knightstalker_@Mar 19 2009, 06:36 AM~13323931
> * X2 Especially that last one homie... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks.


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Mar 19 2009, 09:55 AM~13325288
> *awww the good ol days...i remeber this like it was yesterday....my first photoshoot!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I think it would be hard for the model to keep a straight face.


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Mar 19 2009, 10:55 AM~13325288
> *awww the good ol days...i remeber this like it was yesterday....my first photoshoot!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## BigMandoAZ

My homie Jeremy 63


----------



## Latin Thug




----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Mar 19 2009, 02:33 PM~13327940
> *Thanks man when is the next photoshoot???
> Thanks.
> *


its soon bro....im gonna do chuckies 58 rag and 59 rag at the dog house on central...a double shoot
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Mar 20 2009, 06:35 AM~13334988
> *its soon bro....im gonna do chuckies 58 rag and 59 rag at the dog house on central...a double shoot
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Cool let me Know... I want to see a pro at work


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 19 2009, 08:39 PM~13331990
> *My homie Jeremy 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Mar 20 2009, 08:14 AM~13335577
> *Cool let me Know... I want to see a pro at work
> *


IT WILL BE END OF APRIL SOMETIME


----------



## mxcn_roc

Sort of recent, but not that recent:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Mar 20 2009, 01:34 AM~13333673
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I was just down at this shop today breaking down the front suspension in the Monte. :yes:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Mar 20 2009, 09:18 AM~13335619
> *IT WILL BE END OF APRIL SOMETIME
> *


:0. :0. :0


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 20 2009, 03:01 PM~13338541
> *Sort of recent, but not that recent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: Nice work Carlos...


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 19 2009, 09:39 PM~13331990
> *My homie Jeremy 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Nice shot homie!


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Mar 20 2009, 04:38 PM~13338839
> *I was just down at this shop today breaking down the front suspension in the Monte. :yes:
> *


 :cheesy: Nice.....cant wait til my next trip!

I just checked out the site....i love the color mang! Some of those Urban color shots just stick on out. Keep it up!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 20 2009, 02:01 PM~13338541
> *Sort of recent, but not that recent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking Good Carlos!!! I like the last one! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 20 2009, 02:51 PM~13338945
> *  Nice shot homie!
> *


Thank bro!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Mar 20 2009, 06:22 PM~13339220
> *:cheesy:  Nice.....cant wait til my next trip!
> 
> I just checked out the site....i love the color mang!  Some of those Urban color shots just stick on out.  Keep it up!
> *


Thank you sir... :thumbsup: I wasn't sure if that was your log-in or someone else admiring your pics. I was going to ask how things are going down there. When you coming back through?


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 20 2009, 02:01 PM~13338541
> *Sort of recent, but not that recent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Really like the second one, the rim light action looks good on the first one too. Gets that nice separation.


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 20 2009, 03:34 AM~13331159
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: very cool


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Homer Pimpson

I'm thinking about buying the nikkon d60. Anyone have any experiencewith this camera?


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 19 2009, 08:39 PM~13331990
> *My homie Jeremy 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 21 2009, 03:41 PM~13347479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Mar 20 2009, 06:42 PM~13339961
> *Thank you sir... :thumbsup:  I wasn't sure if that was your log-in or someone else admiring your pics.  I was going to ask how things are going down there.  When you coming back through?
> *


Its me....It was my first screen name. I made VGP when i started taking pics.

Things are good here. Just waiting for the shows to start to get more active. How about you up there? Man It was cool up there....i gotta go back and there was talk of it, but times are tough and looks like its getting worse, so we'll see.


----------



## Stickz

I'll be posting L.A. pics later on in the week


----------



## langeberg

Nothing special, but I like this one:


----------



## carsofabq

Nice picture and she Is friggin hot


----------



## Latin Thug




----------



## clublord

there are a ton of great photogs in here


----------



## Nasty

Heres some pics from a shoot i did Friday. im not to happy with them. I realized once i got everything set up that my camera wasnt working properly. on auto focus the camera doesnt seem to read the data and fire off. i can hold down the shutter and it wont do anything. when i put the camera in manuel focus mode it works fine. so yea instead of reschedule'n again i just said fuck it and ill do what i can with it. im so so about the pics. i forgot to set my iso while tryna to figure out what was wrong witht he cam. so theres some noise in some of the pics :angry: 

Any ways i have to take the camera in to get looked at.


----------



## mr.casper

JUST RANDOM PHOTOS NOT A PRO I WISH I WAS!

























THE EAST-COAST REPPING THE LOW-LIFE 4 LIFE!


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 23 2009, 09:45 AM~13361474
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## lil ese

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 20 2009, 02:01 PM~13338541
> *Sort of recent, but not that recent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammm carlos who is that? :0


----------



## mxcn_roc

Thanks for the comments everyone.  

---

Keep up the cool pics coming!


----


> _Originally posted by lil ese_@Mar 23 2009, 12:35 PM~13363125
> *dammm carlos who is that? :0
> *


Her name is Mercedes. :thumbsup:


----------



## firmelows

im no pro but here is Just a lil sumtin sumtin!











































behind the scenes


----------



## SICK SHOTS

SOME SHOTS I GOT OF MY CLUB AT THE DUB SHOW IN LA YESTERDAY !!!
BIG ART N JOHN BLACK ELA CHAPTER








SO. CAL CHAPTER








GEORGE N HOMEBOY RIVERSIDE CHAPTER








DANNY BOY SO. CAL CHAPTER








JOHN BLACK 71 RIVI ELA CHAPTER








PAPA FRANK 65 CADDI ELA CHAPTER








JAMES MONTE CARLO ELA CHAPTER








ADAM 78 MONTE CARLO OC CHAPTER








65 IMPALA SO CAL CHAPTER 








LIL TONY PANEL BOMBS CHAPTER








DONALD SCOTT 58 IMPALA SO CAL CHAPTER








48 FLEETLINE BOMBS CHAPTER








SOME CUTIES , LOL ( GROUPIES )








JAMES ELA CHAPTER


----------



## carsofabq

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Mar 23 2009, 02:25 PM~13364977
> *SOME SHOTS I GOT OF MY CLUB AT THE DUB SHOW IN LA YESTERDAY !!!
> BIG ART N JOHN BLACK ELA CHAPTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO. CAL CHAPTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GEORGE N HOMEBOY RIVERSIDE CHAPTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DANNY BOY SO. CAL CHAPTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOHN BLACK 71 RIVI ELA CHAPTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PAPA FRANK 65 CADDI ELA CHAPTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAMES MONTE CARLO ELA CHAPTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADAM 78 MONTE CARLO OC CHAPTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 65 IMPALA SO CAL CHAPTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LIL TONY PANEL BOMBS CHAPTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DONALD SCOTT 58 IMPALA SO CAL CHAPTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 48 FLEETLINE BOMBS CHAPTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME CUTIES , LOL ( GROUPIES )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAMES ELA CHAPTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Badass pics bro! I fuckin love those Montes :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by firmelows_@Mar 23 2009, 03:06 PM~13364719
> *im no pro but here is Just a lil sumtin sumtin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> behind the scenes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SICK SHOTS

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 24 2009, 03:48 PM~13376640
> *Badass pics bro! I fuckin love those Montes :yes: :thumbsup:
> *



GOOD LOOKIN OUT BIG MIKE !!!

I HAVE 2 CORRECT SOMETHING I FUCKED UP ON THO THE RIVI IS A '68 NOT A '71 !!!


----------



## mxcn_roc

I've been unmotivated to shoot lately. But a friend was in town yesterday and asked me if I wanted to shoot. So, here's a quick sample from what we shot.


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 24 2009, 07:49 PM~13379400
> *I've been unmotivated to shoot lately.  But a friend was in town yesterday and asked me if I wanted to shoot.  So, here's a quick sample from what we shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Twotonz

a few pics from this weekend


from Saturdays show in Livingston


















right before going over the grapevine









from the LA DUB show


----------



## carsofabq

Bad asssss Pics Homie


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 25 2009, 01:11 AM~13381448
> *a few pics from this weekend
> from Saturdays show in Livingston
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right before going over the grapevine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the LA DUB show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Loking good TwoTonz! :thumbsup:


----------



## carsofabq

uffin:


----------



## Stickz




----------



## Twotonz

thanks guys


----------



## ilovehuhu

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 5 2006, 10:58 PM~6511493
> *
> 
> I JUST SHOT PARIS HILTON ON FRIDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME 562.244.9983
> *



Love his camera...no..cameras...


----------



## Richard Slapson

Took some pictures at my boxing gym today. Technique I was beginning to understand today: Shooting in low light, fast shutter speeds in particular.


----------



## Twotonz

real good shots Guero


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 25 2009, 09:46 PM~13392784
> *real good shots Guero
> *


Thanks bro. Right back at ya!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

one of my favorites from this past weekend...glad the rain cleared up


----------



## mrtravieso

niiice


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 25 2009, 11:34 PM~13393194
> *one of my favorites from this past weekend...glad the rain cleared up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I seen this in another topic, nice one BIGMIKE


----------



## SICK SHOTS

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 25 2009, 11:34 PM~13393194
> *one of my favorites from this past weekend...glad the rain cleared up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuckin a BIG MIKE thats a fuckin clean ass shot !!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Mar 25 2009, 07:14 PM~13389382
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like this.......


----------



## mxcn_roc




----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Mar 25 2009, 07:14 PM~13389382
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Love it!


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 26 2009, 07:34 AM~13393194
> *one of my favorites from this past weekend...glad the rain cleared up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: nice shot!!


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Mar 25 2009, 09:14 PM~13389382
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Amazing shot Stickz .... Unreal! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Steel City Fam, *Knightstalker*

What up Mr. AZ !!! :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Mar 26 2009, 05:41 PM~13399481
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Steel City Fam, Knightstalker
> 
> What up Mr. AZ !!! :wave:
> *



:wave: Qvo homie? How's things in your neck of the woods? :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE+Mar 25 2009, 10:34 PM~13393194-->
> 
> 
> 
> one of my favorites from this past weekend...glad the rain cleared up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sick shot Mike
> <!--QuoteBegin-SICK SHOTS_@Mar 26 2009, 06:56 AM~13394851
> *fuckin a BIG MIKE thats a fuckin clean ass shot !!!
> *


good meeting you at the DUB show homie


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 26 2009, 07:45 PM~13399521
> *:wave: Qvo homie? How's things in your neck of the woods? :biggrin:
> *


Real good now cause mother nature is unleashing the rain & washing away all the road salt to 
make way for us riderz .... 

Jus' patiently waiting ... hno:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty+Mar 26 2009, 06:23 AM~13394634-->
> 
> 
> 
> I seen this in another topic, nice one BIGMIKE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :0 which one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SICK [email protected] 26 2009, 06:56 AM~13394851
> *fuckin a BIG MIKE thats a fuckin clean ass shot !!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 01:52 PM~13398543
> *:thumbsup: nice shot!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Mar 26 2009, 03:59 PM~13399628
> *sick shot Mike
> 
> good meeting you at the DUB show homie
> *


thanks homies!    :biggrin:


----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro

here are 2 of the 6 pages from Twotonz's shoot in Issue 4 of Impalas Magazine....


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 26 2009, 06:22 PM~13400898
> *here are 2 of the 6 pages from Twotonz's shoot in Issue 4 of Impalas Magazine....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good :thumbsup:

so wats up Toro, you ever get my pics??


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 26 2009, 06:22 PM~13400898
> *here are 2 of the 6 pages from Twotonz's shoot in Issue 4 of Impalas Magazine....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: 



Yo Jae....i just picked up the new LRM and damn homie you killing it......half the feature are yours....congrants homie


----------



## BigMandoAZ

i was bored! lol :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon

Sup fellas ...been away for a minute .Love all the shots as always doing big thangs .Props to all you !


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 27 2009, 12:39 AM~13404588
> *:thumbsup:
> Yo Jae....i just picked up the new LRM and damn homie you killing it......half the feature are yours....congrants homie
> *


Thank you sir! Sorry I couldn't hang out at the DUB show. Your photos from last weekend are sick! Big Mike, missed you at the show! Your SA show photos are sick as well! 

Jesse, see you this weekend at Together!

Carlos, get inspired! Your work is awesome! 

Keep posting everyone! Lots of great stuff here! 

Here's one I caught walking out of the DUB show after a long day.


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 27 2009, 02:51 AM~13404911
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was bored! lol :biggrin:
> *


 :0 That's sick as fuck! I need to do something like that for my cover sheet for my portfolio or somethin! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Mar 27 2009, 04:05 PM~13408582
> *:0 That's sick as fuck! I need to do something like that for my cover sheet for my portfolio or somethin! :biggrin:
> *


Agreed ...
Wicked as hell !


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 27 2009, 10:32 AM~13406232
> *Thank you sir! Sorry I couldn't hang out at the DUB show. Your photos from last weekend are sick! Big Mike, missed you at the show! Your SA show photos are sick as well!
> 
> Jesse, see you this weekend at Together!
> 
> Carlos, get inspired! Your work is awesome!
> 
> Keep posting everyone! Lots of great stuff here!
> 
> Here's one I caught walking out of the DUB show after a long day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Mar 26 2009, 06:39 PM~13399464
> *Amazing shot Stickz ....  Unreal!  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks guys!!! Rosewood & Melrose in the background


----------



## bkjaydog

wassup fellas i'm gonna go out tomorrow to a local show out here. It's my first time using my camera. it's a canon xsi i only shot some pics of my kids around the house. Any tips for me, as the weather is supposed to be cloudy and might rain?
I'll post up pics when i get back.


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Mar 27 2009, 03:51 AM~13404911
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was bored! lol :biggrin:
> *


Nice Pic man :thumbsup:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 27 2009, 08:32 AM~13406232
> *Thank you sir! Sorry I couldn't hang out at the DUB show. Your photos from last weekend are sick! Big Mike, missed you at the show! Your SA show photos are sick as well!
> 
> Jesse, see you this weekend at Together!
> 
> Carlos, get inspired! Your work is awesome!
> 
> Keep posting everyone! Lots of great stuff here!
> 
> Here's one I caught walking out of the DUB show after a long day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Bad ass cars and bad ass photo


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 27 2009, 07:32 AM~13406232
> *Thank you sir! Sorry I couldn't hang out at the DUB show. Your photos from last weekend are sick! Big Mike, missed you at the show! Your SA show photos are sick as well!
> 
> Jesse, see you this weekend at Together!
> 
> Carlos, get inspired! Your work is awesome!
> 
> Keep posting everyone! Lots of great stuff here!
> 
> Here's one I caught walking out of the DUB show after a long day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks Jae....that pic is bad ass


----------



## MikeS

mad respect for you guys getting their photographs in the magazines!!!


----------



## MikeS

oh damn I have to share this with you guys; 

Went to Amsterdam yesterday to see work of the great Richard Avedon
Richard Avedon
Bought his book too great buy!

And at school watched a photography documentary about this dutch woman really doing great things for the past 10 years. film showed alot of work of her series photographing people in Watts, Los Angeles.
Dana Lixenburg few minutes of the docu
Does anyone know her work? 
Sick as fuck in so many ways.



Just had to get that out some inspiration. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Mar 28 2009, 06:27 AM~13414342
> *oh damn I have to share this with you guys;
> 
> Went to Amsterdam yesterday to see work of the great Richard Avedon
> Richard Avedon
> Bought his book too great buy!
> 
> And at school watched a photography documentary about this dutch woman really doing great things for the past 10 years. film showed alot of work of her series photographing people in Watts, Los Angeles.
> Dana Lixenburg few minutes of the docu
> Does anyone know her work?
> Sick as fuck in so many ways.
> Just had to get that out some inspiration. :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye

NICE WORK IN HERE FELLAS!!!! LOVE THE LATEST FROM EVERYONE....


----------



## BIGMIKE

gotta love those corona shots!! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 28 2009, 02:39 PM~13417785
> *gotta love those corona shots!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i know i do :biggrin: nice shot Mike


----------



## Twotonz

from a XVnera i shot yesterday.....does anybody else shoot wedding and XVneras? Their is good money to be made their


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 25 2009, 11:34 PM~13393194
> *one of my favorites from this past weekend...glad the rain cleared up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 28 2009, 03:39 PM~13417785
> *gotta love those corona shots!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Makes me thirsty...


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Mar 28 2009, 04:07 PM~13418345-->
> 
> 
> 
> i know i do  :biggrin:  nice shot Mike
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CHUKO [email protected] 29 2009, 12:18 PM~13423484
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-72 kutty_@Mar 29 2009, 02:38 PM~13424199
> *Makes me thirsty...
> *


:yes:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 29 2009, 01:11 AM~13421318
> *from a XVnera i shot yesterday.....does anybody else shoot wedding and XVneras?  Their is good money to be made their
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

Is anyone selling any canon equipment? body or lenses flash ect? pm me with info please


----------



## Homer Pimpson




----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 28 2009, 02:39 PM~13417785
> *gotta love those corona shots!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## MAKH 13

one from yesterday:









it's written: "formerly known as the inn of the Hell" in French :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 28 2009, 03:39 PM~13417785
> *gotta love those corona shots!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad as picture big mike ...

Mike s ....Good stuff 

Homer ...keep them coming 

Twotonz... I love that picture bro...i just had 2 weddings in march.Always good money to be made....

Makh 13....Love B/W Nice shot


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by MAKH 13_@Mar 30 2009, 01:37 PM~13431788
> *one from yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's written: "formerly known as the Hell inn" in French  :biggrin:
> *



Nice ... Thanks for the translation & Luv da Avatar


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Gotta Catch up been away for a minute! 



> _Originally posted by GueroRegal+Mar 27 2009, 01:05 PM~13408582-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 That's sick as fuck! I need to do something like that for my cover sheet for my portfolio or somethin! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Steel City [email protected] 27 2009, 01:18 PM~13408692
> *Agreed ...
> Wicked as hell !
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2009, 08:09 PM~13411795
> *Nice Pic man  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! :biggrin: I just wanted to try an idea had. I want to try it again with a different lense! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2009, 06:14 PM~13389382
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats up Stickz! You keep killing em with those unique shots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2009, 11:34 PM~13393194
> *one of my favorites from this past weekend...glad the rain cleared up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You the Man Mike!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Mar 27 2009, 08:32 AM~13406232
> *Here's one I caught walking out of the DUB show after a long day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Jae, another badass colorful photo! true Jae Bueno Style! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 29 2009, 01:11 AM~13421318
> *from a XVnera i shot yesterday.....does anybody else shoot wedding and XVneras?  Their is good money to be made their
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I want to try a wedding or quince. I'm a little nervous about taking on a project like that. you only get one chance to get it right! Someone has asked me about shooting thier wedding, I havent givin the an answer yet!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by MAKH 13_@Mar 30 2009, 09:37 AM~13431788
> *one from yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's written: "formerly known as the Hell inn" in French  :biggrin:
> *


nice picture MAKH 13


> _Originally posted by magicmayhem+Mar 30 2009, 10:47 AM~13432442-->
> 
> 
> 
> Twotonz... I love that picture bro...i just had 2 weddings in march.Always good money to be made....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so far that was the first one i did this year....but i have almost a dozen other lined up for this year.....real good money to be made their
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big Mando 88_@Mar 30 2009, 01:09 PM~13433690
> *I want to try a wedding or quince. I'm a little nervous about taking on a project like that. you only get one chance to get it right! Someone has asked me about shooting thier wedding, I havent givin the an answer yet!
> *


i would suggest doing one for a friend for free....just to get your feet wet and seeing how you would do


----------



## Richard Slapson

My latest one from the Majestics picnic


----------



## chairmnofthboard




----------



## chairmnofthboard




----------



## chairmnofthboard




----------



## chairmnofthboard




----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Mar 30 2009, 06:46 PM~13437182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REALLY LIKING THIS ONE!!


----------



## chairmnofthboard

Yea, it's my favorite one out of that set.


----------



## carsofabq

They are all very nice









I Really like this one.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Mar 30 2009, 06:14 PM~13436742
> *My latest one from the Majestics picnic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Mar 30 2009, 06:46 PM~13437182
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## El Volo

:cheesy:


----------



## El Volo




----------



## El Volo




----------



## El Volo

Hard to believe she's had six kids...


----------



## El Volo




----------



## El Volo




----------



## El Volo




----------



## El Volo

:cheesy:


----------



## GRS-HPR

THAT SHOTS TIGHT EL VOLO HAVE YOU OR ARE YOU GONNA MAKE A LOWRIDER PHOTO BOOK


----------



## MAKH 13

thanks for the coms guys! :biggrin:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Mar 31 2009, 08:29 AM~13440887
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal+Mar 30 2009, 06:14 PM~13436742-->
> 
> 
> 
> My latest one from the Majestics picnic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2009, 06:54 PM~13437304
> *REALLY LIKING THIS ONE!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by El [email protected] 30 2009, 11:19 PM~13440856
> *Hard to believe she's had six kids...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-El Volo_@Mar 30 2009, 11:22 PM~13440865
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


daaamn that picture is badass Volo :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

gonna blow this one up for the homie  

i know it aint that great in quality cuz you can see the background kind of blurry, i didnt have much time to set up the cam but i think it turned out alright cuz the blurry background kinda gives it a sense of motion for the closer objects :dunno:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Mar 31 2009, 12:19 AM~13440856
> *Hard to believe she's had six kids...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Really like this one, nice shot El Volo


----------



## caddyext05

> What kind of car is this?


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 30 2009, 05:53 PM~13435864
> *nice picture MAKH 13
> 
> so far that was the first one i did this year....but i have almost a dozen other lined up for this year.....real good money to be made their
> 
> i would suggest doing one for a friend for free....just to get your feet wet and seeing how you would do
> *


Mando , whats up bro .I have to agree with Twotonz ...Get your feet wet and have tons of confidence .You will do a great job ,your a bad as photographer big dogg.

Twotonz...cant wait to see more of them aswesome pictures you got coming bro.I really like this one you capture of the 3 little girls ......Its beautiful  

Volo ....your sick bro .Always doing big thangs .Love all your shots.

chairmnofboard...... Those are some nice shots you have going there.Love the old school trucks..Bad as!

Gueroregal.....Bad as bro ...keep them rolling!


Here is one of a groom this past weekend.


----------



## mr.fisheye

*NICE WORK FELLAS!!!!!!!* :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Mar 30 2009, 11:47 PM~13440967
> *THAT SHOTS TIGHT EL VOLO HAVE YOU OR ARE YOU GONNA MAKE A LOWRIDER PHOTO BOOK
> *


Hey what's up man? Thanks for the comment! Yeah, my business partners, Mr. Howard and Mr. Fresno, are in the works of something like that. It's been a long planning process, but I think the time invested will result in something very nice! (I hope!) hno: :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by MikeS+Mar 31 2009, 05:35 AM~13441772-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy: :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks MikeS! Your work is looking cool (as always).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2009, 05:47 AM~13441833
> *:thumbsup:
> x2
> :0  :0
> daaamn that picture is badass Volo :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Big Mike! I like that 3-wheeling Regal too... I would definitely like to see the blown-up print of that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 72 [email protected] 31 2009, 05:55 AM~13441871
> *Really like this one, nice shot El Volo
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Kutty! How ya been man? I haven't posted up in this topic for a long time, but I've been keeping an eye on it. I love that shot of the pedal car you took.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2009, 06:23 AM~13442034
> *Volo ....your sick bro .Always doing big thangs .Love all your shots.
> 
> Here is one of a groom this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Magic! Great shot of the groom... like the heavy contrast. :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.fisheye_@Mar 31 2009, 06:36 AM~13442106
> *NICE WORK FELLAS!!!!!!!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Mr. Fisheye!!! How ya been man!? Still holding it down in the 505? How's Mama Juanita? :biggrin:

.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Mar 31 2009, 08:10 AM~13442357
> *
> Mr. Fisheye!!!  How ya been man!?  Still holding it down in the 505?  How's Mama Juanita?  :biggrin:
> *


Volo...whats up brother....im good bro....and yeah im tryin to hold it down bro...its been kinda dead here since last years supershow...but its picking up...finally its warming up....so i will be a phototakin mofo again... :biggrin: 

what about u man? anything new for 09 besides pix?

and juanita is doing great bro, we are getting ready to do some studio work of just here.....real sexy shit ...ill email u some sneak peaks when i finish um up  :biggrin:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> What kind of car is this?
> 
> 
> 
> It's Ariel Atom It's faster than a Ferrari Enzo & Porsche Carrera GT. It's insane quick, It handles and stops. It's on my MUST HAVE before I die list lol
> 
> look up reviews on it, the Jeremy Clarksons face gets distorted by moving so fast (no joke). Pretty cool car, Made in America.
Click to expand...


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE+Mar 31 2009, 05:47 AM~13441833-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-magicmayhem_@Mar 31 2009, 06:23 AM~13442034
> *Gueroregal.....Bad as bro ...keep them rolling!
> *


 :biggrin: 

Everyones shit is looking reeeaaalll gooodd!!!


----------



## SICK SHOTS

MY PIX OF LIFESTYLE @ THE DUB SHOW !!!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Mar 31 2009, 11:40 AM~13444535
> *MY PIX OF LIFESTYLE @ THE DUB SHOW !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  

Lovin' this Caddy...


----------



## Sonny P

What up guys, i haven't been in the topic for a while but i looked back a few pages, a lot of really good shots lately  , keep it up. I'm still shooting but mostly shows and quinces these days, maybe sometime soon i'll start posting again. also if anyone has any canon equipment for sale i'd appreciate a pm


----------



## mr.casper

east-coast lowriding!


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 31 2009, 08:50 AM~13441849
> *gonna blow this one up for the homie
> 
> i know it aint that great in quality cuz you can see the background kind of blurry,  i didnt have much time to set up the cam but i think it turned out alright cuz the blurry background kinda gives it a sense of motion for the closer objects :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I really like this pic, motion shots are hard as hell to get to portray the motion.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 31 2009, 07:30 PM~13448714
> *I really like this pic, motion shots are hard as hell to get to portray the motion.
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Mar 31 2009, 12:25 AM~13440870
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by El Volo+Mar 30 2009, 11:54 PM~13440704-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-El Volo_@Mar 31 2009, 12:08 AM~13440799
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard+Mar 30 2009, 06:46 PM~13437182-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice shot chairmnofthboard
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by El [email protected] 30 2009, 11:29 PM~13440887
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> clean shot volo
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2009, 05:50 AM~13441849
> *gonna blow this one up for the homie
> 
> i know it aint that great in quality cuz you can see the background kind of blurry,  i didnt have much time to set up the cam but i think it turned out alright cuz the blurry background kinda gives it a sense of motion for the closer objects :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sweet :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-magicmayhem_@Mar 31 2009, 06:23 AM~13442034
> *Twotonz...cant wait to see more of them aswesome pictures you got coming bro.I really like this one you capture of the 3 little girls ......Its beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks MM....thats an awsome shot...way to capture the moment


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE+Mar 31 2009, 09:06 PM~13450173-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I know why you like that one! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Mar 31 2009, 09:47 PM~13450566
> *
> clean shot volo
> 
> *


Thanks TwoTonz!


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

Here some I took at my reservation this pass weekend. I really need a upgrade on a camera cause I missed alot of good shots just waiting for the camera to take a picture. Im learning as I go and no way as good as any of you professonials , anybody recomend a good website to buy a nikkon d80.


----------



## mxcn_roc

*DUE TO SOME RESENT INQUIRES ARE THESE DISK, HERE IS SOME INFO AGAIN. *  

-----


Hey Guys, I'm selling copies of this awesome video tutorials on understanding exposure and understanding the zone system.

If anyone of you is interested, I'll hook you up with a copy for $20. PM me if you need more info or need my paypal info.  

BRIEF EXPLANATION OF VIDEO:

*Perfect Exposure for Digital Photography*

_This video will change the way you use your camera! Understanding the zone system is essential for capturing great photos. Ones’ that look the way you always wanted. If you just leave metering to the camera, your photos will look dull and flat. Start getting your exposures right and your photographs will be crisp and full of detail and depth. Become a better photographer... a much better photographer, in just over an hour! You can even use your cameras built in meter. Tim makes it so easy, you’ll laugh.

Tim Cooper has been travelling all over the nation for several years, helping thousands of photographers hone their craft. A huge crowd favorite has always been his sessions on the Zone System for Digital Photographers. For the first time ever, Tim sat down in his studio and captured the magic on this video. As you watch, Tims’ plain English style will cause you to understand light and exposure._ 










---

Also selling a disk of 120 Photoshop graphic templates for you peeps doing Wedding Photography. It's also $20. But if you want both the Exposure disk and Wedding disk, I'll hook you up with a special deal.

---

Perfect item for the New Year!  

Strobist DVD








_It is aimed at advanced amateur photographers who would like to gain a better understanding of how use small flashes off-camera to improve the quality of light in their photos._

If anyone is interested, PM for details. It retails for $139.99. But, I already have a copy, so you know what that means.


----------



## NIMSTER64

WHAT ARE SOME GOOD WEBSITES OR PLACES WHERE I CAN BUY USED OR REFUB. EQUIPTMENT? THANKS FOR ANY INFO


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

hi my name is desiree i was looking at al the wonderful pictures everyone has posted on here am starting to take pictures also my brother was a photographer and i want to follow into his steps you guys have any tips for me since am just starting ???
here are some pictures ive done


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Apr 1 2009, 07:44 AM~13452400
> *I think I know why you like that one!  :biggrin:
> 
> *


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Apr 1 2009, 11:50 AM~13454592
> *DUE TO SOME RESENT INQUIRES ARE THESE DISK, HERE IS SOME INFO AGAIN.
> 
> -----
> Hey Guys, I'm selling copies of this awesome video tutorials on understanding exposure and understanding the zone system.
> 
> If anyone of you is interested, I'll hook you up with a copy for $20.  PM me if you need more info or need my paypal info.
> 
> BRIEF EXPLANATION OF VIDEO:
> 
> Perfect Exposure for Digital Photography
> 
> This video will change the way you use your camera! Understanding the zone system is essential for capturing great photos. Ones’ that look the way you always wanted. If you just leave metering to the camera, your photos will look dull and flat. Start getting your exposures right and your photographs will be crisp and full of detail and depth. Become a better photographer... a much better photographer, in just over an hour! You can even use your cameras built in meter. Tim makes it so easy, you’ll laugh.
> 
> Tim Cooper has been travelling all over the nation for several years, helping thousands of photographers hone their craft. A huge crowd favorite has always been his sessions on the Zone System for Digital Photographers. For the first time ever, Tim sat down in his studio and captured the magic on this video. As you watch, Tims’ plain English style will cause you to understand light and exposure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> Also selling a disk of 120 Photoshop graphic templates for you peeps doing Wedding Photography.  It's also $20.  But if you want both the Exposure disk and Wedding disk, I'll hook you up with a special deal.
> 
> ---
> 
> Perfect item for the New Year!
> 
> Strobist DVD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is aimed at advanced amateur photographers who would like to gain a better understanding of how use small flashes off-camera to improve the quality of light in their photos.
> 
> If anyone is interested, PM for details.  It retails for $139.99. But, I already have a copy, so you know what that means.
> *



You have any examples of the wedding templates?


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 1 2009, 03:43 PM~13456622
> *You have any examples of the wedding templates?
> *


Here you go:





































All templates are high resolution PSD files that are broken down into layers for easy implementation.


----------



## Low_Ryde

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Mar 25 2009, 05:14 PM~13389382
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Mar 31 2009, 04:54 PM~13440704
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 31 2009, 06:50 AM~13441849
> *gonna blow this one up for the homie
> 
> i know it aint that great in quality cuz you can see the background kind of blurry,  i didnt have much time to set up the cam but i think it turned out alright cuz the blurry background kinda gives it a sense of motion for the closer objects :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



awesome pic bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Slapson

My first .gif

Only took me about 2 hours to figure out lol...


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by andrewlister+Apr 2 2009, 12:28 AM~13462277-->
> 
> 
> 
> awesome pic bro  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GueroRegal_@Apr 2 2009, 12:39 AM~13462312
> *My first .gif
> 
> Only took me about 2 hours to figure out lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol was this done from pics of your camera or off a video?


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Apr 1 2009, 10:49 AM~13454584
> *Here some I took at my reservation this pass weekend. I really need a upgrade on a camera cause I missed alot of good shots just waiting for the camera to take a picture. Im learning as I go and no way as good as any of you professonials , anybody recomend a good website to buy a nikkon d80.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's some bad-ass content right there!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Apr 1 2009, 10:52 PM~13461975
> *
> *


Thanks man! :cheesy:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 1 2009, 12:31 PM~13455403
> *WHAT ARE SOME GOOD WEBSITES OR PLACES WHERE I CAN BUY USED OR REFUB. EQUIPTMENT? THANKS FOR ANY INFO
> *


I bought some used equipment through Samy's Camera. But I went into the store to see what they had. I think they sell online though...

www.samys.com


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Apr 2 2009, 11:03 AM~13464562
> *I bought some used equipment through Samy's Camera.  But I went into the store to see what they had.  I think they sell online though...
> 
> www.samys.com
> *


thanks bro. I will go check them out right now :cheesy:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Apr 2 2009, 12:39 AM~13462312
> *My first .gif
> 
> Only took me about 2 hours to figure out lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha you got me taking pictures :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE+Apr 2 2009, 06:13 AM~13463127-->
> 
> 
> 
> lol was this done from pics of your camera or off a video?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did it with my camera. :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big Rich_@Apr 2 2009, 09:15 AM~13464656
> *haha you got me taking  pictures :biggrin:
> *


haha damn. standing next to a LILer and I didn't even know it. :angry:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Apr 1 2009, 12:41 PM~13455499
> *hi my name is desiree i was looking at al the wonderful pictures everyone has posted on here am starting to take pictures also my brother was a photographer and i want to follow into his steps you guys have any tips for me since am just starting ???
> here are some pictures ive done
> *


Looks good Desiree! Keep practicing and read up on photography stuff through books and online... Hey, maybe even order mxcn_roc's disc


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Apr 2 2009, 02:38 PM~13466782
> *Looks good Desiree!  Keep practicing and read up on photography stuff through books and online... Hey, maybe even order mxcn_roc's disc
> *


 i know this might be a dumb question but what is mxcn_roc's disc 
but thanks


----------



## El Volo

mxcn_roc is a fellow photographer's screen name here on Layitlow. He posts on this "Photography" topic. His real name is Carlos. He posted up a post on the last page (page 300) about the disc he's selling.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Apr 2 2009, 03:03 PM~13467023
> *mxcn_roc is a fellow photographer's screen name here on Layitlow.  He posts on this "Photography" topic.  His real name is Carlos.  He posted up a post on the last page (page 300) about the disc he's selling.
> *


Whats homeboy? When you gonna make a tryip to the azside????


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Man I love this one!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+Apr 2 2009, 03:44 PM~13467655-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats homeboy? When you gonna make a tryip to the azside????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man, because of this whole economy thing, money's been really tight. I wanted to go to the LRM Phx show so bad, but just couldn't afford it. I'm definitely due for another trip out to AZ. Hopefully soon... When I do, I'll definitely be hitting you up!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big Mando 88_@Apr 2 2009, 04:16 PM~13467955
> *Man I love this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr. 412

Just wanted to poke in & say hi ....

Show yinz a behind the scene shot of me doing the damn thang! 









Jus play'n ... :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Apr 2 2009, 05:40 PM~13468173
> *Man, because of this whole economy thing, money's been really tight.  I wanted to go to the LRM Phx show so bad, but just couldn't afford it.  I'm definitely due for another trip out to AZ.  Hopefully soon... When I do, I'll definitely be hitting you up!
> 
> *


Cool let me know. You missed a good show, plus some really good pre parties! There will be more! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Apr 2 2009, 06:19 PM~13468532
> *Just wanted to poke in & say hi ....
> 
> Show yinz a behind the scene shot of me doing the damn thang!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jus play'n ... :biggrin:
> *


I gotta get me one of those umbrellas! LOL


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Apr 2 2009, 02:38 PM~13466782
> *Looks good Desiree!  Keep practicing and read up on photography stuff through books and online... Hey, maybe even order mxcn_roc's disc
> *


x2 :biggrin: If you ever need help or have questions dont be afraid to shoot one out on here. Someone will help you out! There is no hating in this forum. So its all good!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

thanks because i know ive been to other forums and there are just haters everywhere ....... but all you guys great work i look up to all you guys !!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc+Apr 1 2009, 12:50 PM~13454592-->
> 
> 
> 
> *DUE TO SOME RESENT INQUIRES ARE THESE DISK, HERE IS SOME INFO AGAIN. *
> 
> -----
> Hey Guys, I'm selling copies of this awesome video tutorials on understanding exposure and understanding the zone system.
> 
> If anyone of you is interested, I'll hook you up with a copy for $20.  PM me if you need more info or need my paypal info.
> 
> BRIEF EXPLANATION OF VIDEO:
> 
> *Perfect Exposure for Digital Photography*
> 
> This video will change the way you use your camera! Understanding the zone system is essential for capturing great photos. Ones’ that look the way you always wanted. If you just leave metering to the camera, your photos will look dull and flat. Start getting your exposures right and your photographs will be crisp and full of detail and depth. Become a better photographer... a much better photographer, in just over an hour! You can even use your cameras built in meter. Tim makes it so easy, you’ll laugh.
> 
> Tim Cooper has been travelling all over the nation for several years, helping thousands of photographers hone their craft. A huge crowd favorite has always been his sessions on the Zone System for Digital Photographers. For the first time ever, Tim sat down in his studio and captured the magic on this video. As you watch, Tims’ plain English style will cause you to understand light and exposure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> Also selling a disk of 120 Photoshop graphic templates for you peeps doing Wedding Photography.  It's also $20.  But if you want both the Exposure disk and Wedding disk, I'll hook you up with a special deal.
> 
> ---
> 
> Perfect item for the New Year!
> 
> Strobist DVD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is aimed at advanced amateur photographers who would like to gain a better understanding of how use small flashes off-camera to improve the quality of light in their photos.
> 
> If anyone is interested, PM for details.  It retails for $139.99. But, I already have a copy, so you know what that means.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STiLL RAPPiN32_@Apr 2 2009, 03:53 PM~13466935
> *i know this might be a dumb question but what is  mxcn_roc's disc
> but thanks
> *


 :biggrin: I got a set they should be here by monday I hope.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Apr 2 2009, 07:57 PM~13468878
> *thanks because i know ive been to other forums and there are just haters everywhere ....... but all you guys great work i look up to all you guys !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good eye but the lighting seems to be off. and the pics are very pixalated. just my opinion.


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Apr 2 2009, 09:45 PM~13468755
> *I gotta get me one of those umbrellas! LOL
> *


 :thumbsup: Definitely worth the investment ... 

:roflmao: Sorry couldn't keep a straight face!


----------



## Mr. 412

Got this today :cheesy: 



















:thumbsup: 


Talk about phenomenal photography ... :worship:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Mc Bener One had a rap video shoot and invited me to come out and shoot some photos for the video! 3:41 mins into the video you can see my fat ass doing work. That was not a good angle to video tape me! lol but It was cool I could help out. At the end they used one of my photos. Look for 7Sins Model Larrisa. There were 3 photogs there that day! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Apr 2 2009, 07:27 PM~13469247
> *Got this today  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> Talk about phenomenal photography ... :worship:
> *


hell yeah! Toro got down!


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Apr 2 2009, 10:31 PM~13469303
> *Mc Bener One had a rap video shoot and invited me to come out and shoot some photos for the video! 3:41 mins into the video you can see my fat ass doing work. That was not a good angle to video tape me! lol but It was cool I could help out. At the end they used one of my photos. Look for 7Sins Model Larrisa. There were 3 photogs there that day!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 2 2009, 07:06 PM~13468998
> *good eye but the lighting seems to be off. and the pics are very pixalated. just my opinion.
> *


thanks ill keep that in mind


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Apr 2 2009, 10:39 PM~13469403
> *hell yeah! Toro got down!
> *


Luv that magazine ...

TORO good USO too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412

Here's all I can do until the weather breaks & show's start up ....



Look at my LAST YEAR shit .... :uh: :biggrin: 



















You guys on the West have no idea how blessed you are with just the weather let alone the 
subject matter ( at least Car wise )


----------



## chairmnofthboard




----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Apr 2 2009, 10:43 PM~13469462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great Shots C.O.T.B. 

I especially like those two ...


----------



## Sonny P

Damn mando, you could hang that one on a wall!

What up Desiree, welcome to LIL. If you're looking for a place to buy equipment online there's a site called bhphotovideo.com that a lot of photographers recommend.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Apr 2 2009, 06:43 PM~13469461
> *Here's all I can do until the weather breaks & show's start up ....
> Look at my LAST YEAR shit ....  :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys on the West have no idea how blessed you are with just the weather let alone the
> subject matter ( at least Car wise )
> *


----------



## chairmnofthboard




----------



## chairmnofthboard




----------



## chairmnofthboard

This was actually printed and framed.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Apr 2 2009, 08:04 PM~13469774
> *Damn mando, you could hang that one on a wall!
> 
> What up Desiree, welcome to LIL. If you're looking for a place to buy equipment online there's a site called bhphotovideo.com that a lot of photographers recommend.
> *


 :wave: hello thanks ill keep that in mind !!  ......do you take pictures also ?


----------



## ricndaregal

you guys recomend any certain books worth reading or lookin into uffin:


----------



## GRS-HPR

> _Originally posted by El Volo+Apr 1 2009, 01:07 AM~13442336-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey what's up man? Thanks for the comment!  Yeah, my business partners, Mr. Howard and Mr. Fresno, are in the works of something like that.  It's been a long planning process, but I think the time invested will result in something very nice!  (I hope!) hno:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dayum when do u think this will drop as im in australia an want one for sure
> <!--QuoteBegin-STiLL RAPPiN32_@Apr 3 2009, 11:57 AM~13468878
> *thanks because i know ive been to other forums and there are just haters everywhere ....... but all you guys great work i look up to all you guys !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tightttt


----------



## GRS-HPR




----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Apr 2 2009, 11:04 PM~13469774
> *Damn mando, you could hang that one on a wall!
> 
> What up Desiree, welcome to LIL. If you're looking for a place to buy equipment online there's a site called bhphotovideo.com that a lot of photographers recommend.
> *


 :thumbsup: That's whom I'm more familiar with ...


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Apr 3 2009, 06:39 AM~13473134
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Jus' noticed the RIGHT HAND DRIVE Cadillac  

:0 Nice Lock Up on dat other one ...


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

:cheesy: i like this one


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Apr 3 2009, 01:06 AM~13471622
> *
> *


 :worship: Thank You 


Your Avatar is like the Dre's Chronic Album ... Straight Classic of ALL Time!


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR

by:Jayson Yunis


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR




----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Apr 3 2009, 02:39 AM~13473134
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, there are some clean lowriders in the land down under!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal+Apr 2 2009, 10:47 PM~13472595-->
> 
> 
> 
> you guys recomend any certain books worth reading or lookin into uffin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For a beginner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 02:31 AM~13473129
> *dayum when do u think this will drop as im in australia an want one for sure
> 
> tightttt
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure yet, but I'll definitely let you know as we progress on this project! :biggrin: Thanks for your support man! Hey, did you see the feature in Vol. 3 of Freestyle Magazine? I think it came out early last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Steel City [email protected] 3 2009, 09:16 AM~13475047
> *:worship: Thank You
> Your Avatar is like the Dre's Chronic Album ... Straight Classic of ALL Time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah man! I don't know about being at that level... but thank you very much man. You've always been a cool dude and I've heard good things about you through Mr. Howard. I hope to meet you in person one day. I admire your work and the artistic eye you have for the camera!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RHYDERS STREET WEAR_@Apr 3 2009, 11:37 AM~13476061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: What's up Jayson!? :wave:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Apr 3 2009, 09:24 PM~13479829
> *For a beginner?
> *


beginnners or just anything you or anyone else thinks is worth reading uffin: i went to the book store the other day and looked at a couple of different books. ended up picking one up entitled "how to sell and resell your photos". just tryin to see a little bit of how the marketing side of selling your photos work uffin:


----------



## drasticbean

whats up guys .. i have a question.. 
the camera i have been using for the past 3 years malfunctioned 3x and i sent it out to get fixed each time.. the final time i sent it out, they felt it would be to much to fix the camera . They are buying me out of my camera...
in other words "sorry we don't want to really fix it".
the company is sending me some cash for the camera they cant replace because my warranty is up..

so that brings me here , what do you guys recommend
ANY CANON OR A NIKON D40 OR D60
im really thinking about a nikon d60
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## langeberg

Canon baby... :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by langeberg+Apr 4 2009, 04:46 AM~13481351-->
> 
> 
> 
> Canon baby... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drasticbean_@Apr 4 2009, 02:46 AM~13481130



But be different.....go Sony :0


:biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 4 2009, 12:46 AM~13481130
> *whats up guys .. i have a question..
> the camera i have been using for the past 3 years malfunctioned 3x and i sent it out to get fixed each time.. the final time i sent it out, they felt it would be to much to fix the camera . They are buying me out of my camera...
> in other words "sorry we don't want to really fix it".
> the company is sending me  some  cash for the camera they cant replace because my warranty is up..
> 
> so that brings me here , what do you guys recommend
> ANY  CANON OR A NIKON D40 OR D60
> im really thinking about a nikon d60
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Bean, of course I am going to say Nikon. Try and find a Nikon D80. You can find one now with a lens for about $700.


----------



## nobueno

I know there has been a couple of questions regarding books for photography. The first one I recommend is the manual that comes with your camera. To know the functions of your camera inside and out that is probably the most important. Second, Scott Kelby authored a couple of books called "The Digital Photography Book". They are straight forward and he tells you how to achieve certain shots. Hope this helps! Jae


----------



## chairmnofthboard

Great shots NoBueno.


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 4 2009, 12:46 AM~13481130
> *whats up guys .. i have a question..
> the camera i have been using for the past 3 years malfunctioned 3x and i sent it out to get fixed each time.. the final time i sent it out, they felt it would be to much to fix the camera . They are buying me out of my camera...
> in other words "sorry we don't want to really fix it".
> the company is sending me  some  cash for the camera they cant replace because my warranty is up..
> 
> so that brings me here , what do you guys recommend
> ANY  CANON OR A NIKON D40 OR D60
> im really thinking about a nikon d60
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I would recommend you hold the camera or rent it. Then make up your mind. I went with canon XTI (when they first came out) over the Nikon. On the lower end scale I like the canon better. On the higher end both canon and nikon are pretty damn close.

There are also more lens available for canon.

Like I said, try them both out, see which one you like better.


----------



## chairmnofthboard

The Black S2000 is mine.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 4 2009, 10:32 AM~13482588
> *I know there has been a couple of questions regarding books for photography. The first one I recommend is the manual that comes with your camera. To know the functions of your camera inside and out that is probably the most important. Second, Scott Kelby authored a couple of books called "The Digital Photography Book". They are straight forward and he tells you how to achieve certain shots.  Hope this helps! Jae
> *



Scott Kelby is the man, I have a ton of his books. Photography and photoshop.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Apr 4 2009, 10:39 AM~13482618
> *Great shots NoBueno.
> *


Thank you sir! Right back at ya!  :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

from a trip i took yesterday


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 4 2009, 11:08 PM~13486833
> *from a trip i took yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice bright colors! Cool shot


----------



## big s

here are few shots from our vacationin San Antonio and Corpus. I used a nikkon d70. I really don't know all the functions but I love the way it takes the pics.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by big s_@Apr 5 2009, 07:40 AM~13487807
> *here are few shots from our vacationin San Antonio and Corpus.  I used a nikkon d70.  I really don't know all the functions but I love the way it takes the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great capture!


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Apr 4 2009, 05:46 AM~13481351
> *Canon baby... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats the strap for on the placks???


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Apr 5 2009, 11:19 AM~13487966
> *whats the strap for on the placks???
> *


Means some one in the club has passed away.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Apr 5 2009, 07:27 AM~13487730
> *Nice bright colors!  Cool shot
> *


thanks


stopping by and getting some dinner and a beer after the trip


----------



## benbendana

:0


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 5 2009, 02:21 PM~13489428
> *thanks
> stopping by and getting some dinner and a beer after the trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shot homie! What camera you shoot with?


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Apr 5 2009, 05:59 PM~13491082
> *Nice shot homie! What camera you shoot with?
> *


Canon 40d


----------



## drasticbean

hmmmmm a Canon....??


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 5 2009, 10:07 PM~13492810
> *hmmmmm a Canon....??
> *



Don't do it man........j/k


----------



## 72 kutty

Some shots from over the last week...

My daughter today in the studio...








My new make up artist for the studio...








New edit of Ralina...I don't know what's up with pink lately....lol








Pic from Danger Zone last weekend in Visalia








Another couple from Danger Zone


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Apr 5 2009, 09:07 PM~13492810-->
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmm a Canon....??
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: :yes:
> <!--QuoteBegin-72 kutty_@Apr 5 2009, 09:28 PM~13493026
> *Don't do it man........j/k
> *


 :guns:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 6 2009, 12:33 AM~13493849
> *:yes:  :yes:
> 
> :guns:
> *


Bean, whatever you decide on you will continue to shoot some kick ass photos so just go and buy the Nikon already! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 6 2009, 10:46 AM~13494837
> *Bean, whatever you decide on you will continue to shoot some kick ass photos so just go and buy the Nikon already!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Mr. Bean ... He makes a great point, it really doesn't matter; so once all is said & done jus' post up them NIKON pics A.S.A.P. :roflmao:


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 5 2009, 09:38 PM~13493117
> *Some shots from over the last week...
> 
> My daughter today in the studio...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new make up artist for the studio...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New edit of Ralina...I don't know what's up with pink lately....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic from Danger Zone last weekend in Visalia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another couple from Danger Zone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking great Kutty!! You've got to get more of that chick!!! Just to clarify not your daughter or the make-up artist (although she looks good too!) The one thats holding her chi-chis!!! GOT DAMN!!!! ME LIKEY! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

Solid stuff everyone! :thumbsup: 

----

Besides photography, anyone else into drawing or design? 

Lately I've been trying to get back to illustrating, since that I was one of my first loves when I was growing up. I was always in the honors drawing and painting classes as a kid, but I got bored with the whole idea of drawing because it was so time consuming. 

Here are some samples of my latest efforts to get back into the swing of things with drawing. 










Just some pinstriping and calligraphy renderings I did in Adobe Illustrator. I still need to clean them up, but hopefully I'll be able to use them in some future design projects.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Apr 6 2009, 01:24 PM~13497559
> *Solid stuff everyone!  :thumbsup:
> 
> ----
> 
> Besides photography, anyone else into drawing or design?
> 
> Lately I've been trying to get back to illustrating, since that I was one of my first loves when I was growing up. I was always  in the honors drawing and painting classes as a kid, but I got bored with the whole idea of drawing because it was so time consuming.
> 
> Here are some samples of my latest efforts to get back into the swing of things with drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some pinstriping and calligraphy renderings I did in Adobe Illustrator.  I still need to clean them up, but hopefully I'll be able to use them in some future design projects.
> 
> 
> *


Those are very cool. Those would make cool brushes for photoshop


----------



## El Volo

Cool studio shots Kutty! And tight artwork Carlos!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 5 2009, 10:38 PM~13493117
> *Some shots from over the last week...
> 
> My daughter today in the studio...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new make up artist for the studio...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New edit of Ralina...I don't know what's up with pink lately....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic from Danger Zone last weekend in Visalia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another couple from Danger Zone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks real good Kutty! I did an edit kinda similar to you Ralina image.

I did this one for a model I worked with...Bindi Baby


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 6 2009, 07:46 AM~13494837
> *Bean, whatever you decide on you will continue to shoot some kick ass photos so just go and buy the Nikon already!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

I have a Lens question. ok so I got a canon 10 D camera. just a beginer camera I want to get familier with these type cameras and I got it at a great deal. well my question is why doesn't a ef-s lens fit on my body?

whats the difrence? I notice the ef-s lens have a white contact square instead of the red contact dot.
whats the difrence? any info will help. like my wife has a xti and it fits both type lens.


----------



## GRS-HPR

canon 450d or 1000d just wondering which is better


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Apr 6 2009, 06:59 PM~13501036
> *canon  450d or 1000d  just wondering which is better
> *


450D is XTI 1000D is XSI. The XSI is the new version.


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 6 2009, 06:54 PM~13500981
> *I have a Lens question. ok so I got a canon 10 D camera. just a beginer camera I want to get familier with these type cameras and I got it at a great deal. well my question is why doesn't a ef-s lens fit on my body?
> 
> whats the difrence? I notice the ef-s lens have a white contact square instead of the red contact dot.
> whats the difrence? any info will help. like my wife has a xti and it fits both type lens.
> *


maybe this will help?

http://www.bobatkins.com/photography/tutorials/efs-10d.html


----------



## NIMSTER64

thanks I will read up on it.


----------



## chairmnofthboard

That link I posted explains it. 

"The "S" in EFS stands for "Short back focus", which means the distance between the rearmost optical surface of the lens and the film (or in this case the digital sensor) is shorter than that of a normal Canon EF series lens. A shorter back focus does have some advantages when designing wide-angle lenses, but there's a limit to how short it can be in an SLR lens since it can't be so short that the SLR mirror hits it when it flips up. The lower limit on the size of the mirror depends on the size of the film (or sensor). Medium format SLRs need a big mirror, 35mm SLRs need a smaller mirror and SLRs with a digital sensor smaller than a full frame 35mm frame can use an even smaller mirror."


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Went for a bike ride after dinner tonight. Took my camera. This one is unedited Just added the name.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Apr 6 2009, 08:11 PM~13501186
> *That link I posted explains it.
> 
> "The "S" in EFS stands for "Short back focus", which means the distance between the rearmost optical surface of the lens and the film (or in this case the digital sensor) is shorter than that of a normal Canon EF series lens. A shorter back focus does have some advantages when designing wide-angle lenses, but there's a limit to how short it can be in an SLR lens since it can't be so short that the SLR mirror hits it when it flips up. The lower limit on the size of the mirror depends on the size of the film (or sensor). Medium format SLRs need a big mirror, 35mm SLRs need a smaller mirror and SLRs with a digital sensor smaller than a full frame 35mm frame can use an even smaller mirror."
> *


  Thanks that was very imformative.so only kit lens are efs kinda weiered cus she bought one that was ef-s that was not a kit lens. oh well. thank you that explained it all. now what does ef stand for


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Apr 6 2009, 06:31 PM~13501483
> *Went for a bike ride after dinner tonight. Took my camera. This one is unedited Just added the name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Apr 6 2009, 01:24 PM~13497559
> *Solid stuff everyone!  :thumbsup:
> 
> ----
> 
> Besides photography, anyone else into drawing or design?
> 
> Lately I've been trying to get back to illustrating, since that I was one of my first loves when I was growing up. I was always  in the honors drawing and painting classes as a kid, but I got bored with the whole idea of drawing because it was so time consuming.
> 
> Here are some samples of my latest efforts to get back into the swing of things with drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some pinstriping and calligraphy renderings I did in Adobe Illustrator.  I still need to clean them up, but hopefully I'll be able to use them in some future design projects.
> 
> 
> *


thanks for sharing that info uffin: i seen a lot of ppl using that for background of quincenera pictures and thought it looked nice but didnt have a clue of where to get any of it from thanks uffin:


----------



## langeberg

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Apr 7 2009, 03:31 AM~13501483
> *Went for a bike ride after dinner tonight. Took my camera. This one is unedited Just added the name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BADASS PIC


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Apr 3 2009, 12:01 AM~13472272
> *:wave: hello thanks ill keep that in mind !!   ......do you take pictures also ?
> *


your welcome, yea i take pictures too but it's been a minute since i posted any. if you look back in the pages of this topic or find my topic in the art section you can see some of what i did last year, i plan on posting some in the next few days though.


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Apr 6 2009, 07:31 PM~13501483
> *Went for a bike ride after dinner tonight. Took my camera. This one is unedited Just added the name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SICK SHOTS

JAE COULDN'T HELP HIMSELF BUT 2 B IN A " SICK SHOTS " FOTO !!! LOL IT'S ALL GOOD , TAKING PIX N HAVING FUN IS WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT !!!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Apr 7 2009, 12:36 PM~13507728
> *JAE COULDN'T HELP HIMSELF BUT 2 B IN A " SICK SHOTS " FOTO !!!  LOL IT'S ALL GOOD , TAKING PIX N HAVING FUN IS WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yikes! Now you guys know why I stay behind the camera! I think Toro has one of these photos of me too! :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

What do you guys think of what Estevan Oriol says in the June issue of Lowrider Magazine?


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Apr 7 2009, 05:35 PM~13510388
> *What do you guys think of what Estevan Oriol says in the June issue of Lowrider Magazine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :wow: :0


----------



## carsofabq

He is a bad ass photographer, He sounds like an old schooler. Everyone has there opinions though. A true artist doesnt need to edit i guess, but everyone is differnent. I am sure he has his own tools he uses filters and such. I use photoshop and tools like that to take the picture to the next level. Its just like all the bike builders that came about and all the all the custom painters that are all around us. There will always be a bunch of people jumping on the band wagon. The true artist will set themselves apart.

I guess it still comes down to some people like digital some people like film. Some people like nikon and some people like canon. Keep doing what your doing. Now go take some more bad ass photos with that digital camera.


----------



## Knightstalker




----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Apr 7 2009, 04:35 PM~13510388
> *What do you guys think of what Estevan Oriol says in the June issue of Lowrider Magazine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Its no secret how Estevan feels about digital photography. This is not the first time he has stated his opinion. Estevan is a friend of mine. Though we have never had a "digital vs film" conversation I wonder if he considers me a "fake photographer". To me film is not the ideal solution for the work I do for the magazines nor is it cost effective. This is one debate that will never die.


----------



## CaliLow

You have to keep up with the times, Digital is the way of the future.
Sounds like the guy has a beef and is being condescending to all DSLR pho-togs.


----------



## chairmnofthboard

All these fake photographers should stop using 35mm. Anyone can use a 35mm camera, with multiple lens, filters, POST PROCESSING, air brushing and so on, but it takes a real photographer to to use one of these.










I think you guys get my point.

FYI, I have both 35mm and Digital. I no longer use the 35mm.


----------



## carsofabq

Went for a ride tonight and took a couple pics
Hope you look and yes its with a digital..


----------



## El Alfonso

Everybody has their opinions on what a fake photographer is. I mean, what is a real photographer? I think if you make a living at taking pictures, then you can consider yourself a real photographer, other than that its a hobby, but this is layitlow and those are my 2 cents.

Estevan Oriol had a good point, I remember covering shows for streetlow back in the early years with only 2 rolls of film and making every shot count. I remember hitting the flash so people thought i took their picture. But I dont think digital cameras are hurting photography, some of the newer cameras are almost up to medium format quality and they use the same lenses. So everyone keep on taking pics and post them up here and share their pics, speaking of sharing here you go maniacos, my first in studio flash shoot.

Jen Nude 01
Jen Nude 02
Jen Nude 03


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Apr 7 2009, 03:35 PM~13510388
> *What do you guys think of what Estevan Oriol says in the June issue of Lowrider Magazine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:uh: when i use photoshop to "fix up" the pics, i barely even touch it. to me what matters most is the content of the image, and to me thats what makes a great photographer.


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Apr 7 2009, 10:50 PM~13514188
> *
> Jen Nude 01
> Jen Nude 02
> Jen Nude 03
> *


 :worship: :worship: :around:  hno: hno: :wow: :wow: :yessad: :yessad: :yes: :h5:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Apr 7 2009, 09:44 PM~13514119
> *Went for a ride tonight and took a couple pics
> Hope you look and yes its with a digital..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick shots man


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Apr 7 2009, 03:35 PM~13510388
> *What do you guys think of what Estevan Oriol says in the June issue of Lowrider Magazine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


he must not shoot a lot of (if any) fast paced photography like weddings and sports. Cause in that type of photography if your roll of 24 or 36 film runs out during and important part (like the first kiss as husband and wife or the game winning touhdown) then you missed the money shot and their are no retakes.

I used to shoot weddings with 35mm (years ago) and I can tell you from experience that, that is definetly not the smartest way to go for wedding photography.

But like Alfonso said....when i was shooting 35mm i made every shot count. Cause every shot costed me money.

35mm is cool when you can control the pace of the shoot.

Estevan is deffinetly one talented dude and by being one of the few guys that still shoots with 35mm makes him stand out even more. He is making big buck in with his photography to big props to him.


----------



## clublord

Back to the Estevon conversation. its a sign of the times.. i think he is one of the greatest photogs to come out of our generation. I love his style and met him a few times.. i went to alot of his shows out here in the bay and had some kick ass conversations... I also love David LaChappelle he is one of my favorites also.. he uses alot of digital stuff and medium format.. so its one of those chevy vs. ford conversations... im a chevy guy but dont tell that to a ford guy.. well im a digital dude.. but when i wanna do the 35mm i will break them out..


----------



## langeberg




----------



## PROVOK

I shoot both film and digital. I don't think you're fake if you use photoshop. Its just a different type of photography. If i need to make a photo with certain elements most of the time i will use photoshop. Doesn't mean i'm fake. i got plenty of film shots that i love. 

The one thing i love about estevan is his cockyness. he knows he has great photos.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Apr 7 2009, 09:44 PM~13514119
> *Went for a ride tonight and took a couple pics
> Hope you look and yes its with a digital..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Sonny P

I've seen Estevan's interviews and heard his opinions on digital and photoshop before, giving the example of a person with a point and shoot taking many shots hoping something comes out then running it through photoshop, it seems to me that what he really didn't like was the way many people want everything cheap and fast, everyone wants to take shortcuts and do things the easy way, even rip people off in the process. i've even seen people say that photography involved no skill so for their event they were going to hand their little sister a point and shoot and have her start shooting. 

like he said, "They take a photo with no effort and fix it up with a computer program". i think his statement was more about the person taking a random shot with a point and shoot (that on it's own wouldn't be a good shot) then giving it crazy colors in photoshop trying to steal business from a pro and giving the industry a bad rap, than about the fact that a person's camera is digital. what do you guys think?


----------



## carsofabq

I have a question for all you camera guys? What do you use and what is the best way to clean the lenses and to keep them clean???


----------



## MikeS




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Apr 7 2009, 10:44 PM~13514119
> *Went for a ride tonight and took a couple pics
> Hope you look and yes its with a digital..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Apr 7 2009, 04:35 PM~13510388
> *What do you guys think of what Estevan Oriol says in the June issue of Lowrider Magazine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Everyone has thier right to opinion. Like Jae said, If you have read or seen his interviews you will kow how he feels about digital photography. However I think it was wrong to say "all these fake photographers should stop taking pictures with their digital cameras" cause everyone in general shoots with digital in this day in age, and that was a slap in the face to all who do shoot digital. Also I think it was in bad taste for LRM to publish that remark. I'm sure there will be alot of offended people out there. Joe Ray will probally be getting alot of emails on this article.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo+Apr 6 2009, 08:31 PM~13502213-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2009, 05:05 AM~13504393
> *BADASS PIC
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-carsofabq_@Apr 7 2009, 12:31 PM~13507673
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks fellas! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Apr 7 2009, 10:44 PM~13514119
> *Went for a ride tonight and took a couple pics
> Hope you look and yes its with a digital..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dammmnnnnn! :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg

Very true, Mando. 
As time goes by, camera's are built better and computer sofware allows us to "tweak" our pictures and make fine tuning adjustments to make the photo better than any 35 MM camera ever could. 
Some people are ol' school and won't change with the times, but there's nothing wrong with that, just don't imply that everyone using a digi-cam is a fake phtographer, that was a poor choice of words.
PEACE


----------



## carsofabq

Thanks to all you guys for the comments. Means a lot coming from great artist like you guys. :worship: :worship:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Big Mando 88, TopDogg, carsofabq, lil ese

are you following me, homie? :biggrin:


----------



## New2theGame

Hey E what's up ?


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 7 2009, 11:40 PM~13512425
> *Its no secret how Estevan feels about digital photography. This is not the first time he has stated his opinion. Estevan is a friend of mine. Though we have never had a "digital vs film" conversation I wonder if he considers me a "fake photographer". To me film is not the ideal solution for the work I do for the magazines nor is it cost effective. This is one debate that will never die.
> *


Well put Jae. :thumbsup: I have MUCH respect for Estevan as an artist. I do, however, disagree with his stance on digital photography. 

I started with a Nikon 35mm developing my own black and white film in the darkroom in 1997. Since switching to digital my photography has greatly improved--it simply suits me better. In general it lends me more tools that are useful to me to get what I want to tell stories with pics. I LOVE a great shot taken with film, but it too requires processing. 



> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Apr 8 2009, 01:16 AM~13513794
> *All these fake photographers should stop using 35mm. Anyone can use a 35mm camera, with multiple lens, filters, POST PROCESSING, air brushing and so on, but it takes a real photographer to to use one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you guys get my point.
> 
> FYI, I have both 35mm and Digital. I no longer use the 35mm.
> *


Hmmmmmm... understood. :yes:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by New2theGame_@Apr 8 2009, 09:14 PM~13521855
> *Hey E what's up ?
> *


:wave:


----------



## New2theGame

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Apr 8 2009, 08:15 PM~13521867
> *Well put Jae. :thumbsup:  I have MUCH respect for Estevan as an artist.  I do, however, disagree with his stance on digital photography.
> 
> I started with a Nikon 35mm developing my own black and white film in the darkroom in 1997.  Since switching to digital my photography has greatly improved--it simply suits me better.  In general it lends me more tools that are useful to me to get what I want to tell stories with pics.  I LOVE a great shot taken with film, but it too requires processing.
> Hmmmmmm... understood.  :yes:
> *


I believe whether its film or digital you still have to have that eye for the perfect shot.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by New2theGame_@Apr 8 2009, 06:06 PM~13522388
> *I believe whether its film or digital you still have to have that eye for the perfect shot.
> *


EXACTLY!


----------



## truucha

*THIS WEEK'S PICTURES THAT I SHOT !! *</span>

*FRIDAY*
<img src=\'http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/1865/conanobrianj.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*SATURDAY*
<img src=\'http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/9344/gwenstafani.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*MONDAY*
<img src=\'http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/7281/evalongoriax.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*TUESDAY*
<img src=\'http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/6637/katieholmes.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<span style=\'color:red\'>*WENDSDAY*


----------



## truucha

*PROOF !!!!!!!!*

http://www.usmagazine.com/hot_pics_gallery?o=6


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Apr 8 2009, 10:15 PM~13524920
> *THIS WEEK'S PICTURES THAT I SHOT !! </span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>FRIDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ahhahaha that pic of conan is funny as fuck. good shot. :cheesy:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Apr 8 2009, 11:15 PM~13524920
> *THIS WEEK'S PICTURES THAT I SHOT !! </span>
> 
> FRIDAY
> <img src=\'http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/1865/conanobrianj.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> SATURDAY
> <img src=\'http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/9344/gwenstafani.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> MONDAY
> <img src=\'http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/7281/evalongoriax.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> TUESDAY
> <img src=\'http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/6637/katieholmes.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>WENDSDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How can you tell the difference on what images you capture from the next dudes? Isn't there like 100+ or so photo-stalkers chasing the same celebrities and one time? :uh:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## truucha

WHEN THERE'S MONEY INVOLVED YOU KNOW WHATS YOURS<<<<<<


----------



## Sonny P




----------



## Sonny P




----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Sonny P+Apr 9 2009, 04:02 PM~13529264-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sonny P_@Apr 9 2009, 04:04 PM~13529281
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good... :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Apr 8 2009, 11:15 PM~13524920
> *THIS WEEK'S PICTURES THAT I SHOT !! </span>
> 
> FRIDAY
> <img src=\'http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/1865/conanobrianj.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> SATURDAY
> <img src=\'http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/9344/gwenstafani.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> MONDAY
> <img src=\'http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/7281/evalongoriax.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> TUESDAY
> <img src=\'http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/6637/katieholmes.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>WENDSDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice! Hey got any real nudies of eve mendez????? She baddddd!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Apr 9 2009, 01:04 PM~13529281
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sonny, man these shots are badass! I like the second 2nd one the most! Great job!!!


----------



## clublord

very dope replies ... very impressed with Sony"s work..


----------



## lil ese

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Apr 8 2009, 03:37 PM~13520450
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Big Mando 88, TopDogg, carsofabq, lil ese
> 
> are you following me, homie? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :loco: 






















































































































































































:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: j/k


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Apr 9 2009, 01:04 PM~13529281
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice pictures man :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

THANKS FOR ALL YOU HELP BRO. I WILL KEEP ON WORKING WITH IT.  




> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Apr 7 2009, 05:35 PM~13510388
> *What do you guys think of what Estevan Oriol says in the June issue of Lowrider Magazine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

The media bought some of my pics of the Nick Adenhart accident. Should be out in LA this morning.


----------



## PROVOK

Ok so today i went shooting with a guy from my class. he took his lighting set-up. tell me what you think.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 10 2009, 02:40 PM~13540621
> *Ok so today i went shooting with a guy from my class. he took his lighting set-up. tell me what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 i like it


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 10 2009, 10:40 PM~13540621
> *Ok so today i went shooting with a guy from my class. he took his lighting set-up. tell me what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


like the first two, can really see emotion in the guys face


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Apr 10 2009, 12:13 AM~13535991
> *The media bought some of my pics of the Nick Adenhart accident. Should be out in LA this morning.
> *


 :0 Damn, how did you do that? Did they pay well? 

Make that money man  

...too bad it was over something unfortunate, though...


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 10 2009, 01:40 PM~13540621
> *Ok so today i went shooting with a guy from my class. he took his lighting set-up. tell me what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MALIBUZLAC




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Apr 10 2009, 04:22 PM~13541352
> *:cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 10 2009, 02:40 PM~13540621
> *Ok so today i went shooting with a guy from my class. he took his lighting set-up. tell me what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The first one is the best in my opinion....nice work.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by Howard+Apr 9 2009, 05:26 PM~13531021-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good... :yes: :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Big Mando [email protected] 9 2009, 05:55 PM~13531276
> *Sonny, man these shots are badass! I like the second 2nd one the most! Great job!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-clublord_@Apr 9 2009, 09:45 PM~13533672
> *very dope replies ... very impressed with Sony"s work..
> *





> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Apr 9 2009, 10:57 PM~13534749
> *Nice pictures man  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks guys. and Mando, that one was my favorite too haha. I should probably add after the digital+ photoshop/film discussion that for the corvette pic i used "panning", not photoshop motion blur. If anyone's in roseville be sure to stop by poli's barbershop and Paco's custom upholstery.


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 10 2009, 03:40 PM~13540621
> *Ok so today i went shooting with a guy from my class. he took his lighting set-up. tell me what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  i agree with MikeS and Kutty on this one, badass man


----------



## 72 kutty

A couple more out takes from the shoot for Ranflas Mag....


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Apr 10 2009, 03:21 PM~13541340
> *:0 Damn, how did you do that?  Did they pay well?
> 
> Make that money man
> 
> ...too bad it was over something unfortunate, though...
> *


I just happened to be at Sonic burger after that happened. Always got the D90 on me so I took a few shots cause some witnesses said the driver fled and left his passenger in the car. Right after the USC girl got killed, this is a heated topic in LA. 

Called LA Times, Associated Press, Getty Images, and LANG. LANG bought two pics, not for much though, a few bills. Had I called AP or Getty early that morning, they'd have paid a lot. 

Surprisingly, everyone at all those agencies were very professional. 

It is too bad what happened though and I have been a bit off after seeing that scene that night. I didn't even know it was Adenhart till the next morning


----------



## langeberg

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Apr 9 2009, 09:04 PM~13529281
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love the 1st and 2nd shots.


----------



## PROVOK

Thanks 4 the comments. 

Here's some that my homeboy took of me.


----------



## Twotonz

great work Sonny and Provok


----------



## BigMandoAZ

I was working on some posters for people I know. Here is one that i was messing around with. :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty

Happy Easter everyone...

Some new pics from yesterday.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 12 2009, 09:18 PM~13557033
> *Happy Easter everyone...
> 
> Some new pics from yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Nice


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 12 2009, 08:27 PM~13557127
> *:thumbsup: Nice
> *



Thanks Provok..


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 12 2009, 07:18 PM~13557033
> *Happy Easter everyone...
> 
> Some new pics from yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: NICE! :wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Apr 6 2009, 07:31 PM~13501483
> *Went for a bike ride after dinner tonight. Took my camera. This one is unedited Just added the name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Apr 3 2009, 03:39 AM~13473134
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 12 2009, 08:18 PM~13557033
> *Happy Easter everyone...
> 
> Some new pics from yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW THE LOOK OF THE GIRLS IS WHAT DOES IT  NICE WORK :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Apr 12 2009, 08:42 PM~13557290
> *:wow: NICE! :wow:
> *


X2


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32+Apr 12 2009, 10:47 PM~13558396-->
> 
> 
> 
> WOW THE LOOK OF THE GIRLS IS WHAT DOES IT    NICE WORK  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big Mando 88_@Apr 13 2009, 06:38 AM~13559505
> *X2
> *



Thanks guys


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 10 2009, 10:11 PM~13544407
> *A couple more out takes from the shoot for Ranflas Mag....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Apr 11 2009, 08:26 PM~13550256
> *I was working on some posters for people I know. Here is one that i was messing around with. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice lookin' poster Mando!


----------



## ricndaregal

any of you guys shoot and sell stock photography? i know its nothing to get rich off of just thought i'd ask how you like doin it?


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 12 2009, 08:18 PM~13557033
> *Happy Easter everyone...
> 
> Some new pics from yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great shots - aside from that model being gorgeous. :cheesy:


----------



## Stickz




----------



## mxcn_roc

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like to see more shots emphasizing her eyes. They're just killer. :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty

^^
I know I have some....I'll dig them up.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 12 2009, 09:18 PM~13557033
> *Happy Easter everyone...
> 
> Some new pics from yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Apr 13 2009, 01:29 PM~13562685
> *I like to see more shots emphasizing her eyes.  They're just killer.  :thumbsup:
> *



How about this one..


----------



## nobueno

Great stuff everyone! There is a whole lot of talent in this thread!


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 13 2009, 04:37 PM~13564952
> *How about this one..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


She looks a lot like Mila Kunis to me.


----------



## clublord

awesome work guys... everyone in here is overly talented... who does porn?? hahah beside fonso..


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON

:cheesy:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Apr 13 2009, 11:36 PM~13569394
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I like it, nice edit.


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 14 2009, 06:58 AM~13570593
> *I like it, nice edit.
> *



Thank's


----------



## bkjaydog

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Apr 14 2009, 02:36 AM~13569394
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Shit I want a poster of that.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty+Apr 13 2009, 05:37 PM~13564952-->
> 
> 
> 
> How about this one..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just killer. :0
> 
> How old is she? Looks like she's between 13-16?
> 
> ------
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DREAM ON_@Apr 13 2009, 11:36 PM~13569394
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Needs more lens flare. :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Apr 14 2009, 02:28 PM~13574826
> *Just killer.  :0
> 
> How old is she? Looks like she's between 13-16?
> 19
> ------
> Needs more lens flare.  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Apr 13 2009, 08:21 AM~13559967
> *Nice lookin' poster Mando!
> *


thanks bro!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Apr 13 2009, 10:36 PM~13569394
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you've been doing so real nice shos DreamOn


----------



## DREAM ON

:cheesy:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 14 2009, 05:28 PM~13576894
> *you've been doing so real nice shos DreamOn
> *



Thank you


----------



## MitchBD

Some new shit from me. Few Lolos to start.





































Some drag racing photos.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by MitchBD_@Apr 15 2009, 12:07 AM~13581095
> *Some new shit from me. Few Lolos to start.
> 
> 
> Some drag racing photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



These drag racing ones are point! Nice work.


----------



## carsofabq

A few shots from this last weekend




























my baby girl


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Apr 15 2009, 10:44 AM~13582062
> *A few shots from this last weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my baby girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Breathtaking shots ... 


:thumbsup:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Apr 15 2009, 08:49 AM~13582566
> *Breathtaking shots ...
> :thumbsup:
> *



ThanX


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Apr 15 2009, 01:13 PM~13583193
> *ThanX
> *


 :worship:


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Apr 15 2009, 09:13 AM~13583193
> *ThanX
> *


THAT FIRST ONE IS AMAZING!!!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by MitchBD_@Apr 14 2009, 11:07 PM~13581095
> *Some new shit from me. Few Lolos to start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some drag racing photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dang... nice clear shots... Good lens!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Apr 15 2009, 06:44 AM~13582062
> *A few shots from this last weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Alot of really good shots on this page! :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by MitchBD+Apr 14 2009, 11:07 PM~13581095-->
> 
> 
> 
> Some new shit from me. Few Lolos to start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some drag racing photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-carsofabq_@Apr 15 2009, 06:44 AM~13582062
> *A few shots from this last weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my baby girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412

Welp, I'm gonna be offline for a little bit, I'm making a HUGE investment ....



in my own eyeballs & getting corrective surgery done So I can shoot more easily & 
with less complications. My eyes are at that stage right before you get coke bottle glasses :roflmao: 

I look forward to catching up on the images I'll miss for the next day or two & ask yinz keep me in your prayers that all goes well - Cause you never know ...


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Apr 15 2009, 05:54 PM~13588151
> *Welp, I'm gonna be offline for a little bit, I'm making a HUGE investment ....
> in my own eyeballs & getting corrective surgery done So I can shoot more easily &
> with less complications. My eyes are at that stage right before you get coke bottle glasses :roflmao:
> 
> I look forward to catching up on the images I'll miss for the next day or two & ask yinz keep me in your prayers that all goes well - Cause you never know ...
> *


good luck with that homie....let me know how that works out for you. Ive been thinking about doing that as well but never really looked into it. These dayum glass get in the way sometimes when im shooting


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Apr 15 2009, 05:54 PM~13588151
> *Welp, I'm gonna be offline for a little bit, I'm making a HUGE investment ....
> in my own eyeballs & getting corrective surgery done So I can shoot more easily &
> with less complications. My eyes are at that stage right before you get coke bottle glasses :roflmao:
> 
> I look forward to catching up on the images I'll miss for the next day or two & ask yinz keep me in your prayers that all goes well - Cause you never know ...
> *


Good luck man... return well soon!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Apr 15 2009, 06:54 PM~13588151
> *Welp, I'm gonna be offline for a little bit, I'm making a HUGE investment ....
> in my own eyeballs & getting corrective surgery done So I can shoot more easily &
> with less complications. My eyes are at that stage right before you get coke bottle glasses :roflmao:
> 
> I look forward to catching up on the images I'll miss for the next day or two & ask yinz keep me in your prayers that all goes well - Cause you never know ...
> *



Good luck with the surgery, and will keep you in our thoughts & prayers!!!


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Apr 15 2009, 05:54 PM~13588151
> *Welp, I'm gonna be offline for a little bit, I'm making a HUGE investment ....
> in my own eyeballs & getting corrective surgery done So I can shoot more easily &
> with less complications. My eyes are at that stage right before you get coke bottle glasses :roflmao:
> 
> I look forward to catching up on the images I'll miss for the next day or two & ask yinz keep me in your prayers that all goes well - Cause you never know ...
> *


haha you says yins. thats awesome.  

good luck with the surgery broham.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Apr 15 2009, 07:44 AM~13582062
> *A few shots from this last weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my baby girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ringo.....nice work my friend......your work is really coming along....im a big fan senior!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Apr 15 2009, 10:02 PM~13588241-->
> 
> 
> 
> good luck with that homie....let me know how that works out for you.  Ive been thinking about doing that as well but never really looked into it.  These dayum glass get in the way sometimes when im shooting
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the exact reason I want to do it ...
> I got bad allergies so contacts never worked well for me & my glasses like yours always get in my way ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by El [email protected] 15 2009, 10:02 PM~13588248
> *Good luck man... return well soon!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Holmes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Big Mando [email protected] 15 2009, 11:10 PM~13589237
> *Good luck with the surgery, and will keep you in our thoughts & prayers!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I appreciate that ...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GueroRegal_@Apr 15 2009, 11:18 PM~13589387
> *haha you says yins. thats awesome.
> 
> good luck with the surgery broham.
> *


Thanks homie - yah the language here is a bit different ... :biggrin: 

Pittsburghese:

The accent, slang, and verbal shorthand of someone born in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania. One of the most annoying dialects on the face of the earth. Pittsburghese comes in part from speaking more quickly than normal, producing slurs such as the infamous "Jeet jet?"

Some butcherings of people's names: 

Anthony = An-duh-nee 
Barb = Boorb 
Bonnie = Bwaw-nee 
Carol = Curl 
Cheryl = Surl 
Don = Dawn 
Jennifer = Jinn-uh-fur 
Lawrence = Lah-rinse 
Lemieux (as in the beloved Pittsburgher Mario Lemieux) = Lah-muh
Terry = Teary 

Some butcherings of regular words: 

Acoustic = Ah-cue-stick 
Afghan = Af-uh-gahn 
Aluminum = Al-oo-num-in 
Arthritis = Arth-er-eye-tis 
Beautiful = Byew-dee-fuhl 
Breakfast = Breff-iss 
Downtown = Dahn-tahn 
Field = Filld 
Garage = Gaarj 
Hour = Ahr 
House = Hahs 
Ignorant = Ig-nurnt 
Interesting = In-ur-es-tin 
Lousy = Lah-zee 
Legal = Liggle 
Natural = Nachurl 
Out = Aht 
Pretty = Priddy 
Quart = Coort 
Refrigerator = Frige-a-dare or Frig 
Regular = Reg-uh-lur 
Steelers = Stillers 
Technical = Tet-ni-kal 
Wash = Worsh 
You = Yinz 

Finally, some phrases: 

"What kinna birrisat?" = "What kind of beer is that?" 
"Brinnit dahn a thahsan!" = "Bring it down a thousand!" (meaning "Quiet down") 
"Kinnywood's open!" = "The fly on your pants is unzipped." 
"Oh mi-lawndry" = "Oh my gosh!" 
"A whole nuther mahl" = "Another mile" 
"Airyago!" = "There you go." 
"Gawrsh, it's coledoutdair!" = "Gosh, it's cols out there

The Pittsburgh English dialect, or "Pittsburghese," derives from influences from the Scotch-Irish, German, Central European and Eastern European immigrants. The dialect is somewhat similar in tone to other nearby regional dialects (ie, Philadelphia, Baltimore), but is noted for its somewhat staccato rhythms (a result of the Eastern European influence). The lexicon itself contains notable cognates borrowing from Croatian and other Slavic and European languages. Examples include babushka, pierogi, and halushky.
Emblematic of Pittsburghese is "yinz" as the plural of "you", with "yunz" as a variant. Locals who speak the Pittsburgh dialect are often referred to as "yinzers". 

Speakers of the dialect also often compress the pronunciation of words and phrases. For example, "up there" becomes "up er." 

Speakers also often end a sentence with "and that", pronounced as, "n'at." For example, a local "yinzer" might say, "We went dahntahn to go get some beer n'at." 
yinz keller dahntan n'at slang 

The particular speech patterns of a native of Pittsburgh, PA.
"J'eet jet?" 
"No, j'ew?" 
"I'm goin' to the Giggle DAHNTAHN tah get some sammiches." 
"My car needs warshed." 











:roflmao: 

Thanks for all the well wishes it means a lot.

I gotta get moving - T-Minus 3hrs & counting!


----------



## MitchBD

Cheers El Volo. Inspired by you in the Freestyle Magazine feature. I do some work for the boys at Freestyle. Keep up the mad shit.


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Apr 16 2009, 12:31 PM~13592098
> *That's the exact reason I want to do it ...
> I got bad allergies so contacts never worked well for me & my glasses like yours always get in my way ...
> Thanks Holmes
> I appreciate that ...
> Thanks homie - yah the language here is a bit different ...  :biggrin:
> 
> Pittsburghese:
> 
> The accent, slang, and verbal shorthand of someone born in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania. One of the most annoying dialects on the face of the earth. Pittsburghese comes in part from speaking more quickly than normal, producing slurs such as the infamous "Jeet jet?"
> 
> Some butcherings of people's names:
> 
> Anthony = An-duh-nee
> Barb = Boorb
> Bonnie = Bwaw-nee
> Carol = Curl
> Cheryl = Surl
> Don = Dawn
> Jennifer = Jinn-uh-fur
> Lawrence = Lah-rinse
> Lemieux (as in the beloved Pittsburgher Mario Lemieux) = Lah-muh
> Terry = Teary
> 
> Some butcherings of regular words:
> 
> Acoustic = Ah-cue-stick
> Afghan = Af-uh-gahn
> Aluminum = Al-oo-num-in
> Arthritis = Arth-er-eye-tis
> Beautiful = Byew-dee-fuhl
> Breakfast = Breff-iss
> Downtown = Dahn-tahn
> Field = Filld
> Garage = Gaarj
> Hour = Ahr
> House = Hahs
> Ignorant = Ig-nurnt
> Interesting = In-ur-es-tin
> Lousy = Lah-zee
> Legal = Liggle
> Natural = Nachurl
> Out = Aht
> Pretty = Priddy
> Quart = Coort
> Refrigerator = Frige-a-dare or Frig
> Regular = Reg-uh-lur
> Steelers = Stillers
> Technical = Tet-ni-kal
> Wash = Worsh
> You = Yinz
> 
> Finally, some phrases:
> 
> "What kinna birrisat?" = "What kind of beer is that?"
> "Brinnit dahn a thahsan!" = "Bring it down a thousand!" (meaning "Quiet down")
> "Kinnywood's open!" = "The fly on your pants is unzipped."
> "Oh mi-lawndry" = "Oh my gosh!"
> "A whole nuther mahl" = "Another mile"
> "Airyago!" = "There you go."
> "Gawrsh, it's coledoutdair!" = "Gosh, it's cols out there
> 
> The Pittsburgh English dialect, or "Pittsburghese," derives from influences from the Scotch-Irish, German, Central European and Eastern European immigrants. The dialect is somewhat similar in tone to other nearby regional dialects (ie, Philadelphia, Baltimore), but is noted for its somewhat staccato rhythms (a result of the Eastern European influence). The lexicon itself contains notable cognates borrowing from Croatian and other Slavic and European languages. Examples include babushka, pierogi, and halushky.
> Emblematic of Pittsburghese is "yinz" as the plural of "you", with "yunz" as a variant. Locals who speak the Pittsburgh dialect are often referred to as "yinzers".
> 
> Speakers of the dialect also often compress the pronunciation of words and phrases. For example, "up there" becomes "up er."
> 
> Speakers also often end a sentence with "and that", pronounced as, "n'at." For example, a local "yinzer" might say, "We went dahntahn to go get some beer n'at."
> yinz keller dahntan n'at slang
> 
> The particular speech patterns of a native of Pittsburgh, PA.
> "J'eet jet?"
> "No, j'ew?"
> "I'm goin' to the Giggle DAHNTAHN tah get some sammiches."
> "My car needs warshed."
> :roflmao:
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes it means a lot.
> 
> I gotta get moving - T-Minus 3hrs & counting!
> *


thanks for the Pittsburghese lessons :biggrin: 

but on the real, hope surgery goes well.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by MitchBD_@Apr 16 2009, 04:36 AM~13592219
> *Cheers El Volo. Inspired by you in the Freestyle Magazine feature. I do some work for the boys at Freestyle. Keep up the mad shit.
> *


Hey what's up Mitch!? Thank you for the kind words... I really appreciate that man. Freestyle is an awesome magazine; better than most magazines here in the States. Keep up the good work.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Apr 16 2009, 03:31 AM~13592098
> *Pittsburghese:
> 
> The accent, slang, and verbal shorthand of someone born in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania. One of the most annoying dialects on the face of the earth. Pittsburghese comes in part from speaking more quickly than normal, producing slurs such as the infamous "Jeet jet?"
> 
> The Pittsburgh English dialect, or "Pittsburghese," derives from influences from the Scotch-Irish, German, Central European and Eastern European immigrants. The dialect is somewhat similar in tone to other nearby regional dialects (ie, Philadelphia, Baltimore), but is noted for its somewhat staccato rhythms (a result of the Eastern European influence). The lexicon itself contains notable cognates borrowing from Croatian and other Slavic and European languages. Examples include babushka, pierogi, and halushky.
> Emblematic of Pittsburghese is "yinz" as the plural of "you", with "yunz" as a variant. Locals who speak the Pittsburgh dialect are often referred to as "yinzers".
> 
> Speakers of the dialect also often compress the pronunciation of words and phrases. For example, "up there" becomes "up er."
> 
> Speakers also often end a sentence with "and that", pronounced as, "n'at." For example, a local "yinzer" might say, "We went dahntahn to go get some beer n'at."
> yinz keller dahntan n'at slang
> 
> The particular speech patterns of a native of Pittsburgh, PA.
> "J'eet jet?"
> "No, j'ew?"
> "I'm goin' to the Giggle DAHNTAHN tah get some sammiches."
> "My car needs warshed."
> :roflmao:
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes it means a lot.
> 
> I gotta get moving - T-Minus 3hrs & counting!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

Yinz are crazy! :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Apr 16 2009, 03:31 AM~13592098
> *That's the exact reason I want to do it ...
> I got bad allergies so contacts never worked well for me & my glasses like yours always get in my way ...
> Thanks Holmes
> I appreciate that ...
> Thanks homie - yah the language here is a bit different ...  :biggrin:
> 
> Pittsburghese:
> 
> The accent, slang, and verbal shorthand of someone born in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania. One of the most annoying dialects on the face of the earth. Pittsburghese comes in part from speaking more quickly than normal, producing slurs such as the infamous "Jeet jet?"
> 
> Some butcherings of people's names:
> 
> Anthony = An-duh-nee
> Barb = Boorb
> Bonnie = Bwaw-nee
> Carol = Curl
> Cheryl = Surl
> Don = Dawn
> Jennifer = Jinn-uh-fur
> Lawrence = Lah-rinse
> Lemieux (as in the beloved Pittsburgher Mario Lemieux) = Lah-muh
> Terry = Teary
> 
> Some butcherings of regular words:
> 
> Acoustic = Ah-cue-stick
> Afghan = Af-uh-gahn
> Aluminum = Al-oo-num-in
> Arthritis = Arth-er-eye-tis
> Beautiful = Byew-dee-fuhl
> Breakfast = Breff-iss
> Downtown = Dahn-tahn
> Field = Filld
> Garage = Gaarj
> Hour = Ahr
> House = Hahs
> Ignorant = Ig-nurnt
> Interesting = In-ur-es-tin
> Lousy = Lah-zee
> Legal = Liggle
> Natural = Nachurl
> Out = Aht
> Pretty = Priddy
> Quart = Coort
> Refrigerator = Frige-a-dare or Frig
> Regular = Reg-uh-lur
> Steelers = Stillers
> Technical = Tet-ni-kal
> Wash = Worsh
> You = Yinz
> 
> Finally, some phrases:
> 
> "What kinna birrisat?" = "What kind of beer is that?"
> "Brinnit dahn a thahsan!" = "Bring it down a thousand!" (meaning "Quiet down")
> "Kinnywood's open!" = "The fly on your pants is unzipped."
> "Oh mi-lawndry" = "Oh my gosh!"
> "A whole nuther mahl" = "Another mile"
> "Airyago!" = "There you go."
> "Gawrsh, it's coledoutdair!" = "Gosh, it's cols out there
> 
> The Pittsburgh English dialect, or "Pittsburghese," derives from influences from the Scotch-Irish, German, Central European and Eastern European immigrants. The dialect is somewhat similar in tone to other nearby regional dialects (ie, Philadelphia, Baltimore), but is noted for its somewhat staccato rhythms (a result of the Eastern European influence). The lexicon itself contains notable cognates borrowing from Croatian and other Slavic and European languages. Examples include babushka, pierogi, and halushky.
> Emblematic of Pittsburghese is "yinz" as the plural of "you", with "yunz" as a variant. Locals who speak the Pittsburgh dialect are often referred to as "yinzers".
> 
> Speakers of the dialect also often compress the pronunciation of words and phrases. For example, "up there" becomes "up er."
> 
> Speakers also often end a sentence with "and that", pronounced as, "n'at." For example, a local "yinzer" might say, "We went dahntahn to go get some beer n'at."
> yinz keller dahntan n'at slang
> 
> The particular speech patterns of a native of Pittsburgh, PA.
> "J'eet jet?"
> "No, j'ew?"
> "I'm goin' to the Giggle DAHNTAHN tah get some sammiches."
> "My car needs warshed."
> :roflmao:
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes it means a lot.
> 
> I gotta get moving - T-Minus 3hrs & counting!
> *


hahahahahha fuck yeah. my family is from pennsylvania. my dad still says hahs and dahn tahn and shit haha. hilarious.


----------



## Ecalderon

Some nice as pictures in here as always "PROPS" 

Whats up to all and wish you well on your surgery "Steel City Fam" .Everything will come out good bro .


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Apr 14 2009, 10:39 PM~13580461
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Apr 13 2009, 11:36 PM~13569394
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Apr 16 2009, 05:31 AM~13592098
> *That's the exact reason I want to do it ...
> I got bad allergies so contacts never worked well for me & my glasses like yours always get in my way ...
> Thanks Holmes
> I appreciate that ...
> Thanks homie - yah the language here is a bit different ...  :biggrin:
> 
> Pittsburghese:
> 
> The accent, slang, and verbal shorthand of someone born in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania. One of the most annoying dialects on the face of the earth. Pittsburghese comes in part from speaking more quickly than normal, producing slurs such as the infamous "Jeet jet?"
> 
> Some butcherings of people's names:
> 
> Anthony = An-duh-nee
> Barb = Boorb
> Bonnie = Bwaw-nee
> Carol = Curl
> Cheryl = Surl
> Don = Dawn
> Jennifer = Jinn-uh-fur
> Lawrence = Lah-rinse
> Lemieux (as in the beloved Pittsburgher Mario Lemieux) = Lah-muh
> Terry = Teary
> 
> Some butcherings of regular words:
> 
> Acoustic = Ah-cue-stick
> Afghan = Af-uh-gahn
> Aluminum = Al-oo-num-in
> Arthritis = Arth-er-eye-tis
> Beautiful = Byew-dee-fuhl
> Breakfast = Breff-iss
> Downtown = Dahn-tahn
> Field = Filld
> Garage = Gaarj
> Hour = Ahr
> House = Hahs
> Ignorant = Ig-nurnt
> Interesting = In-ur-es-tin
> Lousy = Lah-zee
> Legal = Liggle
> Natural = Nachurl
> Out = Aht
> Pretty = Priddy
> Quart = Coort
> Refrigerator = Frige-a-dare or Frig
> Regular = Reg-uh-lur
> Steelers = Stillers
> Technical = Tet-ni-kal
> Wash = Worsh
> You = Yinz
> 
> Finally, some phrases:
> 
> "What kinna birrisat?" = "What kind of beer is that?"
> "Brinnit dahn a thahsan!" = "Bring it down a thousand!" (meaning "Quiet down")
> "Kinnywood's open!" = "The fly on your pants is unzipped."
> "Oh mi-lawndry" = "Oh my gosh!"
> "A whole nuther mahl" = "Another mile"
> "Airyago!" = "There you go."
> "Gawrsh, it's coledoutdair!" = "Gosh, it's cols out there
> 
> The Pittsburgh English dialect, or "Pittsburghese," derives from influences from the Scotch-Irish, German, Central European and Eastern European immigrants. The dialect is somewhat similar in tone to other nearby regional dialects (ie, Philadelphia, Baltimore), but is noted for its somewhat staccato rhythms (a result of the Eastern European influence). The lexicon itself contains notable cognates borrowing from Croatian and other Slavic and European languages. Examples include babushka, pierogi, and halushky.
> Emblematic of Pittsburghese is "yinz" as the plural of "you", with "yunz" as a variant. Locals who speak the Pittsburgh dialect are often referred to as "yinzers".
> 
> Speakers of the dialect also often compress the pronunciation of words and phrases. For example, "up there" becomes "up er."
> 
> Speakers also often end a sentence with "and that", pronounced as, "n'at." For example, a local "yinzer" might say, "We went dahntahn to go get some beer n'at."
> yinz keller dahntan n'at slang
> 
> The particular speech patterns of a native of Pittsburgh, PA.
> "J'eet jet?"
> "No, j'ew?"
> "I'm goin' to the Giggle DAHNTAHN tah get some sammiches."
> "My car needs warshed."
> :roflmao:
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes it means a lot.
> 
> I gotta get moving - T-Minus 3hrs & counting!
> *


haha, funny stuff man. good luck with your surgery.

Mitch, good shots especially the racing ones. for some reason that first shot made me think of a crazy guy with a camera hiding out in a tree to sneak into the show haha.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

Any Mac users in here that use iPhoto to tweak their pics?


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Apr 16 2009, 10:17 PM~13602038
> *Any Mac users in here that use iPhoto to tweak their pics?
> *


I know this is off the subject but you talk to CF lately. Tell him i said whats up. Thanks.


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Apr 16 2009, 09:17 PM~13602038
> *Any Mac users in here that use iPhoto to tweak their pics?
> *


 :wave: :yes:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by MALIBUZLAC_@Apr 16 2009, 09:20 PM~13602081
> *I know this is off the subject but you talk to CF lately.  Tell him i said whats up. Thanks.
> *


CF is alright. He finally got more time for himself and is even hittin the gym. I'll tell him whats up.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Apr 16 2009, 11:20 PM~13603095
> *:wave:  :yes:
> *


I like iphoto. Never used Adobe before though.


----------



## GRS-HPR




----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Apr 17 2009, 01:13 AM~13603267
> *CF is alright. He finally got more time for himself and is even hittin the gym. I'll tell him whats up. *


 :thumbsup: Thanks homie.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Apr 17 2009, 03:04 AM~13603563
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc

Some shirts I designed for this weekend, which one do you guys like?


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Apr 17 2009, 01:11 PM~13607288
> *Some shirts I designed for this weekend, which one do you guys like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like them both man. Very nice work.... But if I had to choose the best one, I like the first one.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 17 2009, 01:25 PM~13607422
> *I like them both man. Very nice work.... But if I had to choose the best one, I like the first one.
> *


Thanks...the first one is more like the event shirt for the show. And the second one, I wanted something like a promotional shirt for myself to give out to some clients and stuff.


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Apr 17 2009, 02:11 PM~13607288
> *Some shirts I designed for this weekend, which one do you guys like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 First one is real nice Carlos.. :thumbsup:


----------



## cleverlos

both look good as shhh...


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Apr 17 2009, 01:11 PM~13607288
> *Some shirts I designed for this weekend, which one do you guys like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like them both Carlos but the first one is my fav! Size XL please! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Apr 17 2009, 12:11 PM~13607288
> *Some shirts I designed for this weekend, which one do you guys like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i guess im alone on this one but i have to say number 2


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Apr 17 2009, 01:11 PM~13607288
> *Some shirts I designed for this weekend, which one do you guys like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I think they both look good. But I like the 2nd one as well, to me it looks like the pinstripe design should continue and not stop in the middle.


----------



## Mr. 412

I jus wanted to take a moment & thank all YINZ for the well wishes ... It meant a lot!

The surgery was a complete success & I'm now 20/20 ... It's truly amazing
& 
Two Tonz ... It's nothing homie!! other than light sensitivity for the afternoon after the surgery, I was straight 4 hours after it was all said & done! 
Look into it & make it happen you won't be disappointed!


----------



## Homer Pimpson

I am looking to buy a dedcent camera and am thinking about a Nikkon d60 with a 18-135 lens. Is this a good camera and lense for a begginer?


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Apr 17 2009, 12:11 PM~13607288
> *Some shirts I designed for this weekend, which one do you guys like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Apr 18 2009, 01:29 PM~13616100
> *I jus wanted to take a moment & thank all YINZ for the well wishes ... It meant a lot!
> 
> The surgery was a complete success & I'm now 20/20 ... It's truly amazing
> 
> *


Welcome back! Glad it was a success! :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Slapson

Just made this on photoshop. What do you guys think?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Apr 17 2009, 01:11 PM~13607288
> *Some shirts I designed for this weekend, which one do you guys like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good! Good luck with the show, tomorrow!


----------



## GRS-HPR

FINALLY MY PHOTOGRAPHY IS GOIN SOMEWHERE MY IMAGE COVERAGE HERE


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 18 2009, 02:39 PM~13616136
> *I am looking to buy a dedcent camera and am thinking about a Nikkon d60 with a 18-135 lens. Is this a good camera and lense for a begginer?
> *


Its a good start but eventually you'll upgrade. What's your budget?


----------



## langeberg

Took some pics in my backyard today...


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

A few shots I had taken today to promote the the SUPREME BRAND.My Boi Yusuf Nathoo took the pics and I directed the shoot. Shot with a Nikon D80, minimal adjusting in photoshop.
Hope you guys like.
PURO CERVANTES


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 19 2009, 11:50 AM~13621330
> *Its a good start but eventually you'll upgrade. What's your budget?
> *


I picked up the camera and lense for $699 and then paid $108 for a one year replacement warranty. I looked at some other lenses but decided to learn on this one before spending the money to expand.


----------



## debgardner1

:biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## mxcn_roc

Hey guys, I have some of these left from this weekends show. Let me know if any of you are interested, I have sizes L-4XL. I can let them go for $14.99 and that includes free shipping to all western states.  










PM me for PayPal info. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

NICE DESIGN! 
PURO


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Apr 19 2009, 05:37 PM~13624591
> *A few shots I had taken today to promote the the SUPREME BRAND.My Boi Yusuf Nathoo took the pics and I directed the shoot. Shot with a Nikon D80, minimal adjusting in photoshop.
> Hope you guys like.
> PURO CERVANTES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Homer Pimpson

I went out today and test out my new camera. Here are some of the pics I took.


----------



## Homer Pimpson




----------



## Homer Pimpson




----------



## Homer Pimpson




----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Apr 20 2009, 12:16 PM~13631350
> *
> *


Thanks brother!
PURO


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 20 2009, 01:28 PM~13631456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like this one.


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 20 2009, 03:26 PM~13631437
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I like these .... :thumbsup: 

Great job at capturing the reflection in the water 

Where is this - or what is it of?


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Apr 20 2009, 07:35 PM~13634637
> *I like these ....  :thumbsup:
> 
> Great job at capturing the reflection in the water
> 
> Where is this - or what is it of?
> *


Thanks this is San Jacinto State park right down the street from my house. The Monument is the San Jacinto Monument and the Ship is Battle SHip Texas.


----------



## BLVD

*Haven't really shot much lately, been busy with other projects, but here's a few of my old shots. I'm sure I've posted some of these before...*


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 20 2009, 06:56 PM~13635506
> *Haven't really shot much lately, been busy with other projects, but here's a few of my old shots. I'm sure I've posted some of these before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICKKKKK SET HOMIE!
PURO


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Apr 20 2009, 11:11 AM~13630677
> *Hey guys, I have some of these left from this weekends show.  Let me know if any of you are interested, I have sizes L-4XL.  I can let them go for $14.99 and that includes free shipping to all western states.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM me for PayPal info.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


iS THAT MY DADS RIM ??


----------



## Twotonz




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Apr 20 2009, 06:59 PM~13635538
> *SICKKKKK SET HOMIE!
> PURO
> *


x2 lookind good blvd


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Im shooting my first wedding this weekend. Any tips??? lol


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 20 2009, 03:22 PM~13631411
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This one would have potential if you cropped the right side, bottom, and top out to give more focus on the statue and doesnt center it...


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 20 2009, 03:26 PM~13631437
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This one is nice.... most photographers go by thirds and diagonals unless it has to be sacrificed for getting somethign crucial in the image. This would look sic if moved to one side etc. imo


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 20 2009, 07:42 PM~13634098
> *I like this one.
> *


I agree... :cheesy:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Apr 21 2009, 04:03 AM~13639957
> *Im shooting my first wedding this weekend. Any tips??? lol
> *


IF ITS YOUR FIRST ONE MANDO....JUST SHOT THE SHIT OUT OF IT......THE MORE PIX THE BETTER.....NO ONE AND DONE PIX...LIKE 5 OF EACH POSE ETC....AND LOTS OF RANDOM SHIT TOO...WEDDINGS FOR SOME REASON THEY LOVE IT.....(flowers up close, rings, stuff at the church the recpetion etc)... :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Apr 21 2009, 05:03 AM~13639957
> *Im shooting my first wedding this weekend. Any tips??? lol
> *


make sure you take the lens cap off :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta

Anybody know how to get rid of the noise on the edge of my photos? I am just using a Canon Powershot IS 5S/430EXII and 2 85W Flourescents/umbrellas for lighting. Like to improve my pictures if possible without upgrading but if this is the best I can do then so be it


----------



## nobueno

Great work everyone! Long time no post Chris!

Here's one from a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 21 2009, 09:06 AM~13640580
> *Great work everyone! Long time no post Chris!
> 
> Here's one from a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is awsome the pink car pops out next to the black.


----------



## Grimmis

I like that one!!! BLVD


----------



## Homer Pimpson




----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 21 2009, 08:06 AM~13640580
> *Great work everyone! Long time no post Chris!
> 
> Here's one from a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*Haha, I know, I haven't had time to shoot anything lately. How have you been bro? I'm still waiting on my pic, I need one of yours as well* :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 20 2009, 07:56 PM~13635506
> *Haven't really shot much lately, been busy with other projects, but here's a few of my old shots. I'm sure I've posted some of these before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Apr 19 2009, 06:37 PM~13624591
> *A few shots I had taken today to promote the the SUPREME BRAND.My Boi Yusuf Nathoo took the pics and I directed the shoot. Shot with a Nikon D80, minimal adjusting in photoshop.
> Hope you guys like.
> PURO CERVANTES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Homie


----------



## Rod Stewart

you all have seen no country for old men - remember the scene where brolin is trackin' the dude with the money in the beginning and finds him sitting under the tree...... :cheesy: 











nice work, btw. this topic kicks ass....


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Apr 21 2009, 12:51 PM~13644287
> *you all have seen no country for old men - remember the scene where brolin is trackin' the dude with the money in the beginning and finds him sitting under the tree......  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice work, btw. this topic kicks ass....
> *


Thank you Leonard Maltin for your Maltin Minute.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Apr 21 2009, 06:16 AM~13640312
> *IF ITS YOUR FIRST ONE MANDO....JUST SHOT THE SHIT OUT OF IT......THE MORE PIX THE BETTER.....NO ONE AND DONE PIX...LIKE 5 OF EACH POSE ETC....AND LOTS OF RANDOM SHIT TOO...WEDDINGS FOR SOME REASON THEY LOVE IT.....(flowers up close, rings, stuff at the church the recpetion etc)... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro! I think it will good. Its family so I wont be to nervous! I just want to do a good job cuz I already get the George Lopez treatment.......

"You take pictures for a magazine, aye muy chingon!" :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 21 2009, 07:06 AM~13640580
> *Great work everyone! Long time no post Chris!
> 
> Here's one from a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Colors look great!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 21 2009, 07:02 AM~13640551
> *make sure you take the lens cap off :biggrin:
> *


I'll keep that in mind! lol


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Apr 21 2009, 01:56 PM~13644331
> *Thank you Leonard Maltin for your Maltin Minute.
> *


 :angry: i was talking to everyone except you.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Apr 21 2009, 12:51 PM~13644287
> *you all have seen no country for old men - remember the scene where brolin is trackin' the dude with the money in the beginning and finds him sitting under the tree......  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice work, btw. this topic kicks ass....
> *


 :0 Same tree?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Took this at the La Raza CC Show in Yuma this past sunday!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 20 2009, 11:26 AM~13631437
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 20 2009, 05:56 PM~13635506
> *Haven't really shot much lately, been busy with other projects, but here's a few of my old shots. I'm sure I've posted some of these before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Apr 21 2009, 03:01 PM~13645110
> *Took this at the La Raza CC Show in Yuma this past sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Apr 21 2009, 02:01 PM~13645110
> *Took this at the La Raza CC Show in Yuma this past sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very very cool shot.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Apr 21 2009, 02:01 PM~13645110
> *Took this at the La Raza CC Show in Yuma this past sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I recognize that car! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Apr 21 2009, 03:05 PM~13645156
> *I recognize that car!  :biggrin:
> *


You took a second look huh! Lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Apr 21 2009, 03:04 PM~13645149
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Apr 21 2009, 03:05 PM~13645155
> *very very cool shot.
> *


Thanks Bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Apr 21 2009, 04:03 PM~13645138
> *
> :0  :0  :0
> *


*
What Up Bro!*


----------



## Twotonz

i went out to eat before i left LA on Sunday and came across this dude walkin his pit and asked him if i could snap a few shots


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 21 2009, 05:30 PM~13646752
> *i went out to eat before i left LA on Sunday and came across this dude walkin his pit and asked him if i could snap a few shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shots, that dog is cut!!!


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Apr 21 2009, 05:55 PM~13646988
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Apr 21 2009, 04:55 PM~13646988
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice one mando


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by carsofabq+Apr 21 2009, 06:07 PM~13647109-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Apr 21 2009, 06:10 PM~13647151
> *nice one mando
> *


Thanks guys!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Apr 21 2009, 03:01 PM~13645110
> *Took this at the La Raza CC Show in Yuma this past sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Apr 21 2009, 07:36 PM~13648170
> *
> *


----------



## DEVINERI

im def. not a pro. but i think these came out good let me know what you guys think


----------



## _Bandido_

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 21 2009, 10:06 AM~13640580
> *Great work everyone! Long time no post Chris!
> 
> Here's one from a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a bad ass ride


----------



## mrtravieso

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 21 2009, 05:30 PM~13646752
> *i went out to eat before i left LA on Sunday and came across this dude walkin his pit and asked him if i could snap a few shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice 2tonz, i like the DoF on this one carnal :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Apr 21 2009, 10:00 PM~13651141
> *nice 2tonz, i like the DoF on this one carnal :thumbsup:
> *


thanks Travi....where have you been hiding at homie? i dont even see you in off topic


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+Apr 21 2009, 02:06 PM~13645182-->
> 
> 
> 
> You took a second look huh! Lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2009, 04:28 PM~13646737
> *
> What Up Bro!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's up Chris!? Damn, it's been a while... Where ya been hiding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2009, 04:30 PM~13646752
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bad-ass shot!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DEVINERI_@Apr 21 2009, 07:38 PM~13649122
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im def. not a pro. but i think these came out good let me know what you guys think
> *


Cool shots man... Hey, is that David's (Loco's) car?


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Apr 22 2009, 04:22 AM~13652206
> *Cool shots man... Hey, is that David's (Loco's) car?
> *



no... Local guy up in RI and its juiced


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## BIGMIKE

great pictures everyone :thumbsup:


any from here plan to be at Chicano Park this year?
im gonna try to make it out there again, it was badass last year :biggrin:


----------



## Sonny P

Mando, if you go to the locations before the wedding day you can test out camera settings and think about where and how you want to shoot. for example the place might have nice trees or a fountain or something. You can do the same thing with people, look at pictures of the couple to determine the best poses for them. that way when things get going this weekend you already know what to do and you're ready for whatever. another peice of advice is don't forget to have fun with them while shooting the group pose shots. that way the smiles are more realistic and the shots all come out better.

while i'm on the subject though, i'm shooting a 15 this weekend, does anyone have advice?


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Apr 22 2009, 05:38 AM~13652979
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!! :cheesy:


----------



## djtwigsta

Thanks El volo...


----------



## mrtravieso

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 21 2009, 11:14 PM~13651339
> *thanks Travi....where have you been hiding at homie?  i dont even see you in off topic
> *


aqui nomas homie, too many noobs i dont even know in off topic, lol, i cant keep up!


----------



## CHUKO 204

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Slapson




----------



## Mr. 412

I think I know the answer for most who post in this thread ... :biggrin: 
BUT
I wanted to see if anyone was heading down to NC for this show ...
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=13&t=444959
I wouldn't want to miss an opportunity to meet someone if they were going ...
I'm thinking bout it, it'll be 7+ hours for me but small price to pay to get to see an abundant amount of lowriders in one place & TEST out my new eyeballs !!!


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Apr 22 2009, 08:58 PM~13659668
> *I think I know the answer for most who post in this thread ...  :biggrin:
> BUT
> I wanted to see if anyone was heading down to NC for this show ...
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=13&t=444959
> I wouldn't want to miss an opportunity to meet someone if they were going ...
> I'm thinking bout it, it'll be 7+ hours for me but small price to pay to get to see an abundant amount of lowriders in one place & TEST out my new eyeballs !!!
> *


oh its on :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Apr 22 2009, 08:59 PM~13659685
> *oh its on  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: STOP following me stalker !!! :buttkick:









:biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

> SICKKKKK SET HOMIE!
> PURO





> x2 lookind good blvd





> *Thanks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that one!!! BLVD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I Wonder Why* :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's up Chris!?  Damn, it's been a while... Where ya been hiding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I've been around, working on some projects*  *How Have You Been Bro?*
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Apr 22 2009, 08:58 PM~13659668
> *I think I know the answer for most who post in this thread ...  :biggrin:
> BUT
> I wanted to see if anyone was heading down to NC for this show ...
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=13&t=444959
> I wouldn't want to miss an opportunity to meet someone if they were going ...
> I'm thinking bout it, it'll be 7+ hours for me but small price to pay to get to see an abundant amount of lowriders in one place & TEST out my new eyeballs !!!
> *


Jus' BUMP'n this ...


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## bkjaydog

hey mando and just about everyone else for that matter. what lens do you use most at the shows. and what would you recommend. I have right now a 55-250 and a 18-55. Just trying to see what everyone is using out there.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

I havn't taken any pics at a show yet with my new camera but I was told to get a 35mm f1.8 because it will work very well under the crapy lighting at indoor shows.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Apr 23 2009, 06:10 PM~13670968
> *hey mando and just about everyone else for that matter. what lens do you use most at the shows. and what would you recommend. I have right now a 55-250 and a 18-55. Just trying to see what everyone is using out there.
> *


Nikkor 18-55mm and a 55-200mm. I need to get a wide angle! :biggrin: 

this one with the 18-55mm









and this one was with the 55-200mm


----------



## BigMandoAZ

What do you guys think about this??? Some of you may know the guy!


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Woman never received photos from family event

More 3 On Your Side Reports 

05:51 PM Mountain Standard Time on Thursday, April 23, 2009

By LiAna Arenas / 3 On Your Side 

PHOENIX -- A Valley photographer is accused of taking money and running. 

He claims to be a professional photographer. That means you would expect professional service and, of course, professional-looking pictures. 

But, one Valley woman says she didn't get either when she hired a guy by the name of Johnny Lozoya. 

Esperanza Mata has been trying to find him for months, but on this day it was 3 On Your Side who caught up with him. 

Lozoya told us he had no idea why 3 On Your Side would want to talk to him. 

Mata hired Lozoya and his company, Super Events Photography, 11 months ago. She wanted Lozoya to photograph a very special family gathering that centered around her mom. 

"It was her 80th birthday and that's why we started it," Mata said. "It's her 80th, let's do something really spectacular." 

So Mata and her family decided to throw a huge surprise party to honor their mother and they added many special touches like invitations, mementos and, perhaps the most important to them, a photographer to capture this very special event. 

"It's a once-in-a-lifetime memory in pictures and video for everyone to see and to share," Mata said. 

But after shelling out $450 to Lozoya, Mata says she doesn't have much to remember her mom's birthday. 

All she has are a few snapshots and home video luckily taken by family members. 

"I just get so emotional every time I look at this," Mata said. "This is all we have and it's only about 10 minutes and it doesn't even capture a minute amount of the evening's events." 

Now, the good news is Lozoya did show up and take pictures, but Mata says 11 months later, he refuses to hand over anything. 

He won't even return phone calls. 

Which brings us back to our run-in with Lozoya, who apparently thinks the issue is a joke. 

We kept asking Lozoya about the pictures and finally he said, "The truth of the matter is I have the material and we've tried to get together and weren't able to get together." 

Really? Tell Mata that. 

"He was not returning my calls!" she said. 

Remember, Mata says this has been going on now for nearly a year and she worries that her mom's precious moment, a moment that was supposed to be captured by a professional photographer, is lost. 

Not to mention the $450 she paid. 

After we confronted Lozoya, Mata says he did call her and said he had to find her photos in storage and when he did, he would get them to her. 

We'll let you know if that happens.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Apr 23 2009, 08:33 PM~13673267
> *What do you guys think about this??? Some of you may know the guy!
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Woman never received photos from family event
> 
> More 3 On Your Side Reports
> 
> 05:51 PM Mountain Standard Time on Thursday, April 23, 2009
> 
> By LiAna Arenas / 3 On Your Side
> 
> PHOENIX -- A Valley photographer is accused of taking money and running.
> 
> He claims to be a professional photographer. That means you would expect professional service and, of course, professional-looking pictures.
> 
> But, one Valley woman says she didn't get either when she hired a guy by the name of Johnny Lozoya.
> 
> Esperanza Mata has been trying to find him for months, but on this day it was 3 On Your Side who caught up with him.
> 
> Lozoya told us he had no idea why 3 On Your Side would want to talk to him.
> 
> Mata hired Lozoya and his company, Super Events Photography, 11 months ago. She wanted Lozoya to photograph a very special family gathering that centered around her mom.
> 
> "It was her 80th birthday and that's why we started it," Mata said. "It's her 80th, let's do something really spectacular."
> 
> So Mata and her family decided to throw a huge surprise party to honor their mother and they added many special touches like invitations, mementos and, perhaps the most important to them, a photographer to capture this very special event.
> 
> "It's a once-in-a-lifetime memory in pictures and video for everyone to see and to share," Mata said.
> 
> But after shelling out $450 to Lozoya, Mata says she doesn't have much to remember her mom's birthday.
> 
> All she has are a few snapshots and home video luckily taken by family members.
> 
> "I just get so emotional every time I look at this," Mata said. "This is all we have and it's only about 10 minutes and it doesn't even capture a minute amount of the evening's events."
> 
> Now, the good news is Lozoya did show up and take pictures, but Mata says 11 months later, he refuses to hand over anything.
> 
> He won't even return phone calls.
> 
> Which brings us back to our run-in with Lozoya, who apparently thinks the issue is a joke.
> 
> We kept asking Lozoya about the pictures and finally he said, "The truth of the matter is I have the material and we've tried to get together and weren't able to get together."
> 
> Really? Tell Mata that.
> 
> "He was not returning my calls!" she said.
> 
> Remember, Mata says this has been going on now for nearly a year and she worries that her mom's precious moment, a moment that was supposed to be captured by a professional photographer, is lost.
> 
> Not to mention the $450 she paid.
> 
> After we confronted Lozoya, Mata says he did call her and said he had to find her photos in storage and when he did, he would get them to her.
> 
> We'll let you know if that happens.
> *


 :0


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by El Volo+Apr 22 2009, 12:22 AM~13652206-->
> 
> 
> 
> Bad-ass shot!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2009, 05:38 AM~13652979
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good stuff Twig
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2009, 11:38 AM~13656307
> *aqui nomas homie, too many noobs i dont even know in off topic, lol, i cant keep up!
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know what you mean man....i just go to Random Picture Post
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHUKO 204_@Apr 22 2009, 02:37 PM~13658228
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MR GREGGO

Wazzup homeboys...

cuzz lowriding is worldwide...this is 2 videos of my last photography exposition in France...

flickas:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u52rsiT4Ta4

French TV ,quick interview of me and tha famous french painter Couedor (sorry in french):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oerq0YQHWpI


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## NIMSTER64

*ANYTHING CANON FOR SALE? HIT ME UP NEED TO UPGRADE THANKS*


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Apr 24 2009, 05:17 AM~13674936
> *Wazzup homeboys...
> 
> cuzz lowriding is worldwide...this is 2 videos of my last photography exposition in France...
> 
> flickas:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u52rsiT4Ta4
> 
> French TV ,quick interview of me and tha famous french painter Couedor (sorry in french):
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oerq0YQHWpI
> *



:wave: 
What's up Homeboy !!!


----------



## Twotonz

from this past weekend

Premier show














































Photoshoot with Majestics CC


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Apr 24 2009, 02:17 AM~13674936
> *Wazzup homeboys...
> 
> cuzz lowriding is worldwide...this is 2 videos of my last photography exposition in France...
> 
> flickas:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u52rsiT4Ta4
> 
> French TV ,quick interview of me and tha famous french painter Couedor (sorry in french):
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oerq0YQHWpI
> *


LOOKS GOOD MR.GREGGO!
CONGRATULATIONS!
PURO


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

I got into photography in high school, but the black and white 35mm stuff, haven't been able to do any of that in a long time. But I've taken some pretty decent shots with just your basic $100 digital camera from Walmart too. Just shows you don't have to have fancy equipment for sweet pictures :cheesy:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 24 2009, 06:31 PM~13681836
> *from this past weekend
> 
> Premier show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photoshoot with Majestics CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I SEE NIPPLE.
OH AND SICK SHOTS AS USUAL TWOTONZ!!
LOVE THE BLUE RIM.
P


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 24 2009, 06:31 PM~13681836
> *from this past weekend
> 
> Premier show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photoshoot with Majestics CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Oh she has such big Beautiful eyes yeah eyes 

Nice work homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*Big Rich*










*Novella Nicole www.novellanicole.com*


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Apr 24 2009, 11:34 PM~13682801
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Rich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novella Nicole  www.novellanicole.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





I always love how you discreetly throw your logo around ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 24 2009, 05:31 PM~13681836
> *from this past weekend
> 
> Premier show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photoshoot with Majestics CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


beautiful :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Apr 24 2009, 10:17 AM~13674936
> *Wazzup homeboys...
> 
> cuzz lowriding is worldwide...this is 2 videos of my last photography exposition in France...
> 
> flickas:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u52rsiT4Ta4
> 
> French TV ,quick interview of me and tha famous french painter Couedor (sorry in french):
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oerq0YQHWpI
> *


 :yes: Dammnn! That looks well organised and like the pics too!


----------



## MR GREGGO

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 24 2009, 07:31 PM~13681836
> *from this past weekend
> 
> Premier show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photoshoot with Majestics CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


2townz you rock homeboy.....flicks are nice,especially tha mooving cutty

Thanx for tha comments homies....


----------



## MikeS

on my way to a shoot.


----------



## Silentdawg

your country sure is flat mike


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Apr 24 2009, 06:25 PM~13682264
> *I got into photography in high school, but the black and white 35mm stuff, haven't been able to do any of that in a long time.  But I've taken some pretty decent shots with just your basic $100 digital camera from Walmart too.  Just shows you don't have to have fancy equipment for sweet pictures  :cheesy:
> *


i agree...you dont need a fancy camera to get some sweet pictures. But you do limit yourself as to what you can do....as far a controlin the shutter speed, aperture, manuel focus, ISO (on some cameras) and gettin a low f stop with after market lenses


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES+Apr 24 2009, 06:44 PM~13682419-->
> 
> 
> 
> I SEE NIPPLE.
> OH AND SICK SHOTS AS USUAL TWOTONZ!!
> LOVE THE BLUE RIM.
> P
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gracias Puro
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2009, 07:25 PM~13682725
> *Oh she has such big Beautiful eyes yeah eyes
> 
> Nice work homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah.....real beautiful eyes
> thank homie
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Big [email protected] 24 2009, 07:47 PM~13682898
> *beautiful :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks Rich
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR GREGGO_@Apr 25 2009, 12:05 AM~13684625
> *2tonz you rock homeboy.....flicks are nice,especially tha mooving cutty
> 
> Thanx for tha comments homies....
> *


thank MrGreggo....havent seen you on here in a good minute. Hope all is good and props on the art gallery feature homie


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 24 2009, 07:31 PM~13681836
> *from this past weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: great job homie


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Just some random pics at the local festival. Carnivals bring out some straange people.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Next I went to the skaate park to practice taking action shots. Its one thing to get a good picture on a stationary project but alot harder to get a good clear shot of somthing moving.


----------



## Richard Slapson




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Apr 25 2009, 08:11 PM~13689241
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Apr 23 2009, 09:30 PM~13673237
> *Nikkor 18-55mm and a 55-200mm. I need to get a wide angle!  :biggrin:
> 
> this one with the 18-55mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this one was with the 55-200mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 24 2009, 06:31 PM~13681836
> *from this past weekend
> 
> Premier show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photoshoot with Majestics CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Apr 21 2009, 08:38 PM~13649122
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im def. not a pro. but i think these came out good let me know what you guys think
> *


Looks good Homie


----------



## mr.casper

EAST-COAST STYLE!


----------



## Twotonz

i took this one of the homie Dannys trunk as i was driving down the 99


----------



## nobueno

From todays Traffic Picnic ~ Memo from Traffic


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 25 2009, 09:57 PM~13687170
> *Next I went to the skaate park to practice taking action shots. Its one thing to get a good picture on a stationary project but alot harder to get a good clear shot of somthing moving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are nice! Wich camera are you useing?
The trick with shooting skaters is to get the picture at the highest point of the jump or action they are preforming, just how you did in the pics i quoted.
And some editing in photoshop won't hurt either.
 Just my feedback.


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Apr 25 2009, 10:15 AM~13684721
> *your country sure is flat mike
> *


 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Apr 27 2009, 04:24 AM~13700141
> *Those are nice! Wich camera are you useing?
> The trick with shooting skaters is to get the picture at the highest point of the jump or action they are preforming, just how you did in the pics i quoted.
> And some editing in photoshop won't hurt either.
> Just my feedback.
> *


I'm using a nikon d60 with a 18-135 lens. I tried to get them at the high points but some time I was too slow on the snap. I did get one that I thought was realy good but some guy skated right in ftont of me as I snaped the shot so he blocked most of the action. I am just learning the camera so I want to work on my raw images before I start editing them but I do plan on using some photoshop too.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Apr 24 2009, 01:17 AM~13674936
> *Wazzup homeboys...
> 
> cuzz lowriding is worldwide...this is 2 videos of my last photography exposition in France...
> 
> flickas:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u52rsiT4Ta4
> 
> French TV ,quick interview of me and tha famous french painter Couedor (sorry in french):
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oerq0YQHWpI
> *


Mister Greggo!!! :0 :wave:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by mr.casper+Apr 26 2009, 07:45 PM~13697685-->
> 
> 
> 
> EAST-COAST STYLE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 09:32 PM~13698932
> *i took this one of the homie Dannys trunk as i was driving down the 99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 09:55 PM~13699144
> *From todays Traffic Picnic ~ Memo from Traffic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MikeS_@Apr 25 2009, 12:47 AM~13684678
> *on my way to a shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES




----------



## Freddy78

heres a pic i took..used a basic camera, nothing fancy..i like the way it came out, just thought id post up in here.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by FreddyBoy78_@Apr 27 2009, 02:32 PM~13705376
> *heres a pic i took..used a basic camera, nothing fancy..i like the way it came out, just thought id post up in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like this angle. It has potential, especially if the idea is well thought out and well executed.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Apr 26 2009, 08:45 PM~13697685
> *EAST-COAST STYLE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Apr 27 2009, 02:24 PM~13705278
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Apr 27 2009, 02:24 PM~13705278
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that how Canadian cholos roll these days? 

Cuz that's gangsta!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Apr 27 2009, 02:24 PM~13705278
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are looking real good!!!


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 25 2009, 10:28 AM~13685544
> *i agree...you dont need a fancy camera to get some sweet pictures.  But you do limit yourself as to what you can do....as far a controlin the shutter speed, aperture, manuel focus, ISO (on some cameras) and gettin a low f stop with after market lenses
> *


Tis very true. I'm working on upgrading since while I can still take some neat pictures, it's still a few year old camera from Walmart, and I would like to have a few extra features. And I'm also not using it to make a living or anything like that either, so it don't have to be nice either, lol. The biggest thing I like to have is the manual focus, because I don't always want pictures of the rain drops on the window... lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Here a a couple from my first wedding shoot on sat. Im working on some more so I'll post up a few more later

After church









on her way into church, making sure the groom didnt see her!









Balcony shot of the whole church right as it began!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by FreddyBoy78_@Apr 27 2009, 02:32 PM~13705376
> *heres a pic i took..used a basic camera, nothing fancy..i like the way it came out, just thought id post up in here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good, that how i got started with a basic!!!


----------



## Ecalderon

Great pictures everyone ....

Mando ,

congrats on your first wedding.Pictures are bad as bro.You did an awesome job....way to go BIG DAWG!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Apr 27 2009, 02:47 PM~13705532
> *Is that how Canadian cholos roll these days?
> 
> Cuz that's gangsta!
> *


YEP!! THAT'S HOW WE ROLL UP HERE!
THANKS HOMIE!
PURO


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Apr 27 2009, 01:24 PM~13705278
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good theme and good shots Puro....i didnt know you got down like that :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Apr 27 2009, 05:47 PM~13707421
> *Great pictures everyone ....
> 
> Mando ,
> 
> congrats on your first wedding.Pictures are bad as bro.You did an awesome job....way to go BIG DAWG!!
> *


Thanks bro! I was kinda of nervous at first cuz you only get one chance to get a good shot. In the end I feel I did a good job the first time out!


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Apr 27 2009, 06:21 PM~13707748
> *Thanks bro! I was kinda of nervous at first cuz you only get one chance to get a good shot. In the end I feel I did a good job the first time out!
> *


Thats good.Im sure the wedds will be very happy.Keep them coming bro.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Apr 27 2009, 06:21 PM~13707748
> *Thanks bro! I was kinda of nervous at first cuz you only get one chance to get a good shot. In the end I feel I did a good job the first time out!
> *


NERVOUS???LOL
YOU A PRO HOMIE! JUST GET ON THE BIKE AND RIDE.
THEY LOOK GOOD!!
P


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 27 2009, 06:12 PM~13707664
> *good theme and good shots Puro....i didnt know you got down like that  :biggrin:
> *


HEY TWOTONZ,
THANKS FOR THE PROPS BUT I GIVE THE PROPS TO MY BOI YUSUF A.K.A. BOLO THE CREDIT FOR THE ACTUAL PHOTOGRAPHY.
I CAME UP WITH THE IDEA AND STAGED THE SETTING, GOT A HOLD OF MAGIC AND HIS HOMIES AND THE REST KINDA TOOK ON ITS OWN FLAVOR.
I PERSONALLY LOVE OLDSCHOOL BLACK & WHITE PHOTOGRAPHY.
WE TRIED A LOT OF DIFFERENT LIGHT SET UPS AND IN THE END FOUND A FLASH IN ONE CORNER POINTING DOWN WITH A CARDBOARD ATTACHMENT SO IT ACTED KINDA LIKE A FOCUS LIGHT AND ANOTHER FLASH RIGHT OVER THEIR HEADS WORKED OUT THE BEST.
IT WAS CHALLENGING CAUSE IT WAS A SMALL KITCHEN SO THERE WASN'T MUCH ROOM.
P


----------



## Mr. 412

Great Shots PURO - How's JAS @ CCF doing? 

Exceptional Big Mando 88 - Let's see the others ... : )


----------



## PURO CERVANTES




----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Apr 27 2009, 07:51 PM~13709161
> *Great Shots PURO - How's JAS @ CCF doing?
> 
> Good homie, He's working hard as always.
> Thanks
> 
> PURO
> 
> Exceptional Big Mando 88 - Let's see the others ... : )
> *


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Apr 27 2009, 01:24 PM~13705278
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 BAD-ASS shots Puro!!!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Apr 27 2009, 04:33 PM~13707311
> *Here a a couple from my first wedding shoot on sat. Im working on some more so I'll post up a few more later
> 
> After church
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on her way into church, making sure the groom didnt see her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balcony shot of the whole church right as it began!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn good job for your first wedding... Very good Mando!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Apr 27 2009, 08:30 PM~13709883
> *:0  :0  :0  BAD-ASS shots Puro!!!
> *


Thanks Homie! Like I said before my Boi took these, I came up with the concept and setting.
Puro


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Apr 27 2009, 11:33 PM~13709944
> *Thanks Homie! Like I said before my Boi took these, I came up with the concept and setting.
> Puro
> *


Thats just as much of the process ...
How do they say in Real Estate - Location, Location, Location !!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Apr 27 2009, 08:23 PM~13709740
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good Homie


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Apr 27 2009, 02:44 PM~13705500
> *
> *


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Apr 27 2009, 05:33 PM~13707311
> *Here a a couple from my first wedding shoot on sat. Im working on some more so I'll post up a few more later
> 
> After church
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on her way into church, making sure the groom didnt see her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balcony shot of the whole church right as it began!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work Man keep it up

I am trying to get into weddings around here was it hard???


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Apr 27 2009, 07:33 PM~13709944
> *Thanks Homie! Like I said before my Boi took these, I came up with the concept and setting.
> Puro
> *


So you were like the director and producer... 

I've been in that position before (without being the photographer) too. Awesome conception Puro!


----------



## MikeS

Finally some automotive work from my side again.
documented the start of my friends shop they just opened up. These are a few pictures.
AJ's Autobody and paintwww.ajs-autobody.com


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Apr 28 2009, 02:27 PM~13717942
> *So you were like the director and producer...
> 
> I've been in that position before (without being the photographer) too.  Awesome conception Puro!
> *


*Thanks brother, coming from you that means a lot! *
I got so many ideas I'm dying to bring to life but time and money are my biggest obstacles but it hasn't stopped me yet! I just think more about how I can accomplish my goals with the resources I have.
Wait till you see the stuff I got cooking next.
PURO


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

MANDO!
YOU GET THAT LITTLE PACKAGE?
P :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem+Apr 27 2009, 06:25 PM~13707785-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thats good.Im sure the wedds will be very happy.Keep them coming bro.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sent them a few teasers, and they were very happy! After they see rest of the set of photos then I'll post some more! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by PURO [email protected] 27 2009, 06:35 PM~13707919
> *NERVOUS???LOL
> YOU A PRO HOMIE! JUST GET ON THE BIKE AND RIDE.
> THEY LOOK GOOD!!
> P
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, Thanks Bro! After a while I zoned in got right to work!! Im happy with the finished product!!!
> 
> Hey homie, I got the second box of goodies today! Look real good. Cant wait to start sporting them here in AZ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Steel City [email protected] 27 2009, 07:51 PM~13709161
> *Exceptional Big Mando 88 - Let's see the others ... : )
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Bro! When the couple see's the rest then I'll post some more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by El [email protected] 27 2009, 08:31 PM~13709895
> *Damn good job for your first wedding... Very good Mando!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Volo! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-carsofabq_@Apr 28 2009, 02:26 PM~13717928
> *Nice work Man keep it up
> 
> :biggrin: Thanks Homie!
> 
> I am trying to get into weddings around here was it hard???
> *


It wasn't hard for me cuz, It was by word of mouth. I did some photos for a customer and then they refered them to me.


----------



## nobueno

Great work Mando, Puro, MikeS, Greggo, Twigsta, Twotonz, Guero, Homer and everyone else I forgot to mention!


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by MikeS+Apr 28 2009, 01:35 PM~13718041-->
> 
> 
> 
> Finally some automotive work from my side again.
> documented the start of my friends shop they just opened up. These are a few pictures.
> AJ's Autobody and paintwww.ajs-autobody.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really like these first few.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Apr 28 2009, 02:52 PM~13718825
> *Great work Mando, Puro, MikeS, Greggo, Twigsta, Twotonz, Guero, Homer and everyone else I forgot to mention!
> *


Thanks!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 28 2009, 03:52 PM~13718825
> *Great work Mando, Puro, MikeS, Greggo, Twigsta, Twotonz, Guero, Homer and everyone else I forgot to mention!
> *


Thanks Jae! You keep up the great work you are doing for LRM!! The mag has come to life!
Joe is doing a sick job with the new format and content and not to mention a certain mild mannered photographer!  
Peace brother
PURO


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 28 2009, 03:52 PM~13718825
> *Great work Mando, Puro, MikeS, Greggo, Twigsta, Twotonz, Guero, Homer and everyone else I forgot to mention!
> *


Thanks Jae! :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Apr 28 2009, 02:40 PM~13718108
> *Thanks brother, coming from you that means a lot!
> I got so many ideas I'm dying to bring to life but time and money are my biggest obstacles but it hasn't stopped me yet! I just think more about how I can accomplish my goals with the resources I have.
> Wait till you see the stuff I got cooking next.
> PURO
> *


 :0


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Apr 28 2009, 04:35 PM~13718041
> *Finally some automotive work from my side again.
> documented the start of my friends shop they just opened up. These are a few pictures.
> AJ's Autobody and paintwww.ajs-autobody.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are some nice shots almost doesn't look real. The shop is so clean looks like its computer generated.


----------



## 72 kutty

One pic from some new pics for a poster for Phat Ryde Customs.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 28 2009, 06:43 PM~13721451
> *One pic from some new pics for a poster for Phat Ryde Customs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 28 2009, 05:17 PM~13720437
> *Those are some nice shots almost doesn't look real. The shop is so clean looks like its computer generated.
> *


x2!


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by MikeS+Apr 28 2009, 02:35 PM~13718041-->
> 
> 
> 
> Finally some automotive work from my side again.
> documented the start of my friends shop they just opened up. These are a few pictures.
> AJ's Autobody and paintwww.ajs-autobody.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These are some top notch interior shots. :0
> 
> -----
> <!--QuoteBegin-72 kutty_@Apr 28 2009, 07:43 PM~13721451
> *One pic from some new pics for a poster for Phat Ryde Customs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good. I can't wait to see it fully edited and color corrected and layed out on a nice poster. :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Apr 28 2009, 01:40 PM~13718108
> *Thanks brother, coming from you that means a lot!
> I got so many ideas I'm dying to bring to life but time and money are my biggest obstacles but it hasn't stopped me yet! I just think more about how I can accomplish my goals with the resources I have.
> Wait till you see the stuff I got cooking next.
> PURO
> *


That's right Puro, don't let anything stop you... You've come a long ways already and you definitely have that good eye for some cool images. Keep it up... I look forward to seeing what you'll be busting out with next!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 28 2009, 07:43 PM~13721451
> *One pic from some new pics for a poster for Phat Ryde Customs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn thats sexy right there! Always good stuff Kutty


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 28 2009, 07:43 PM~13721451
> *One pic from some new pics for a poster for Phat Ryde Customs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SWEET!!!!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Apr 28 2009, 07:55 PM~13721655
> *That's right Puro, don't let anything stop you... You've come a long ways already and you definitely have that good eye for some cool images.  Keep it up... I look forward to seeing what you'll be busting out with next!
> *


Thanks Homie!
Paz,
PURO


----------



## PURO CERVANTES




----------



## mrtravieso

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Apr 6 2009, 01:24 PM~13497559
> *Solid stuff everyone!  :thumbsup:
> 
> ----
> 
> Besides photography, anyone else into drawing or design?
> 
> Lately I've been trying to get back to illustrating, since that I was one of my first loves when I was growing up. I was always  in the honors drawing and painting classes as a kid, but I got bored with the whole idea of drawing because it was so time consuming.
> 
> Here are some samples of my latest efforts to get back into the swing of things with drawing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some pinstriping and calligraphy renderings I did in Adobe Illustrator.  I still need to clean them up, but hopefully I'll be able to use them in some future design projects.
> 
> 
> *


did you make your own brushes for these? im assuming your using brushes :biggrin:

looks good, i been practicing, if I only knew how to draw, it would help haha


----------



## BIGMIKE

good to see more photographers posting up their work on this topic :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Apr 28 2009, 10:42 PM~13724994
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you make your own brushes for these?  im assuming your using brushes :biggrin:
> 
> looks good, i been practicing, if I only knew how to draw, it would help haha
> *


These were rendered out using the bezier tool in Adobe Illustrator. You have better control of the eventual outcome that way.


----------



## mrtravieso

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Apr 28 2009, 11:09 PM~13725357
> *These were rendered out using the bezier tool in Adobe Illustrator.  You have better control of the eventual outcome that way.
> 
> 
> *


ohh pen tool, that sounds like fun, I dont think I could pull that off with the pen tool without having something to trace from, but I cant draw. im making a set of brushes, and using the wacom, its a lot of fun :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 28 2009, 09:17 PM~13720437
> *Those are some nice shots almost doesn't look real. The shop is so clean looks like its computer generated.
> *


I was thinking the same thing.... and wondering how long it will stay that way :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal

any of you guys ever enter in contest? 

seen this one in pdnonline.com and thought id share it with you guys  
http://www.pdnonline.com/pdn/content_displ...69d061a0998202f

thought i'd share some of the resources(sites) that the book throws out uffin: 

you guys all do nice work, hopefully one day i'll get there


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Apr 29 2009, 12:09 AM~13725357
> *These were rendered out using the bezier tool in Adobe Illustrator.  You have better control of the eventual outcome that way.
> 
> 
> *


i was wondering, do you use the pen tool with a computer mouse, or use one of those computer drawing pads? (http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&search-alias=electronics&field-keywords=computer drawing pad&page=1) i was thinking about getting one instead of always drawing on paper and taking a picture of the drawing, then putting the picture from the camera to the computer and cleaning it up.


----------



## mrtravieso

IMO, i think the mouse suits better for the pen tool, the whole point is to adjust your lines handles to make them perfect and precise. using a tablet usually works better using brushes, or in program where pressure sensitive is important (Corel Painter)


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Apr 30 2009, 12:21 AM~13738971
> *IMO, i think the mouse suits better for the pen tool, the whole point is to adjust your lines handles to make them perfect and precise.  using a tablet usually works better using brushes, or in program where pressure sensitive is important (Corel Painter)
> *


AVER SHOW ME :0  MAN BRO you ok?


----------



## mrtravieso

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 30 2009, 12:26 AM~13739359
> *AVER SHOW ME :0   MAN BRO you ok?
> *


yea im ok? LOL wtf?

what u want me to show u? :dunno:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Apr 29 2009, 03:55 PM~13732787
> *i was wondering, do you use the pen tool with a computer mouse, or use one of those computer drawing pads? (http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&search-alias=electronics&field-keywords=computer drawing pad&page=1) i was thinking about getting one instead of always drawing on paper and taking a picture of the drawing, then putting the picture from the camera to the computer and cleaning it up.
> *


You know, I've tried the Wacom Pen tablet before but I couldn't get use to it. Right now, since I sort of gotten back to drawing, I've been using a wireless mouse. 

I did these pencil sketches recently and I'll probably end up re-rendering them in Illustrator after I scan them in.


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 28 2009, 11:52 PM~13718825
> *Great work Mando, Puro, MikeS, Greggo, Twigsta, Twotonz, Guero, Homer and everyone else I forgot to mention!
> *


Thanks man!


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Apr 29 2009, 03:54 AM~13721632
> *These are some top notch interior shots.  :0
> *


Thanks man, tripod and wide angle lens, all you need. :biggrin: 
Wich I was a baller and could spend all day positioning a portable studio though.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 28 2009, 08:43 PM~13721451
> *One pic from some new pics for a poster for Phat Ryde Customs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 29 2009, 02:17 AM~13720437
> *Those are some nice shots almost doesn't look real. The shop is so clean looks like its computer generated.
> *


Yeah I know but I'm stayin with the style I also have working pics shot like that.
The work in the shop is organized, clean and thought out, my pics has to be that way too. :biggrin:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Apr 29 2009, 05:00 AM~13723005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Like the series you did with this theme. Great!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Apr 30 2009, 01:32 AM~13739375
> *yea im ok? LOL  wtf?
> 
> what u want me to show u?  :dunno:
> *


just bringing a lil off topic here.LOl I was messing. I want to see your pics


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Apr 30 2009, 01:15 PM~13744458
> *Like the series you did with this theme. Great!
> *


THANKS MIKE!
It was a good concept.
PURO


----------



## mrtravieso

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 30 2009, 01:19 PM~13744512
> *just bringing a lil off topic here.LOl I was messing. I want to see your pics
> *


u already know im good lookin nim

:ugh: :ugh: 

ahahhaa i dont have a whole lot of pics of cars, mainly because I didnt have a nice camera when I was out shootin at carshows a few years back (like there was no tomorrow)

u can check the few pics i actually like on my flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/travi/


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Apr 30 2009, 12:25 PM~13744613
> *u already know im good lookin nim
> 
> :ugh: :ugh:
> 
> ahahhaa  i dont have a whole lot of pics of cars, mainly because I didnt have a nice camera when I was out shootin at carshows a few  years back (like there was no tomorrow)
> 
> u can check the few pics i actually like on my flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/travi/
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.

Some pics i took with a D90. What do you guys think!


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.




----------



## .:Vato Loco:.




----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Apr 30 2009, 06:21 PM~13747544
> *Some pics i took with a D90. What do you guys think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They're cool and all. But you should probably only post a select few and not the entire photo album. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Apr 30 2009, 11:59 AM~13743492
> *You know, I've tried the Wacom Pen tablet before but I couldn't get use to it.  Right now, since I sort of gotten back to drawing, I've been using a wireless mouse.
> 
> I did these pencil sketches recently and I'll probably end up re-rendering them in Illustrator after I scan them in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Carlos, those are some nice drawings. Those would make some badass tattoos! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Apr 30 2009, 02:25 PM~13744613
> *u already know im good lookin nim
> 
> :ugh: :ugh:
> 
> ahahhaa  i dont have a whole lot of pics of cars, mainly because I didnt have a nice camera when I was out shootin at carshows a few  years back (like there was no tomorrow)
> 
> u can check the few pics i actually like on my flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/travi/
> *


LOL. pics look real good. whats your kit consist of?


----------



## BIGMIKE

from this past weekend :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal

couple shots that i took not dslr status but i think they look nice uffin:


----------



## mrtravieso

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 30 2009, 10:24 PM~13750849
> *LOL. pics look real good. whats your kit consist of?
> *


well i have 3 cameras i use, Nikon D40 with 18-55mm and 55-200mm lenses (my gf uses that mostly, she's trying to learn a bit so I dont use it much)

i have a nikon D80 P&S, takes very nice pix, with 18x zoom

and i have a Pentax a3000 35mm film camera, which I mostly shoot on Kodak color slide film 

:biggrin: but im no photographer, not even close!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Apr 30 2009, 12:59 PM~13743492
> *You know, I've tried the Wacom Pen tablet before but I couldn't get use to it.  Right now, since I sort of gotten back to drawing, I've been using a wireless mouse.
> 
> I did these pencil sketches recently and I'll probably end up re-rendering them in Illustrator after I scan them in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your all-around artisitc ability is awesome bro. You were born to be in this field.


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 1 2009, 01:34 AM~13750993
> *from this past weekend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this is cool...


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Apr 30 2009, 10:14 PM~13751425
> *but im no photographer, not even close!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Apr 30 2009, 10:34 PM~13750993
> *from this past weekend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 This shot is fucking badass Mike!!!!!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> from this past weekend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 1 2009, 06:28 AM~13752673
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

FOR SALE CANON 10d WITHA 28-80 LENS AND REALLY RIGHT STUFF L-PLATE 2GB CF MEMORY CARD.PRICE IS 450.


----------



## GRS-HPR

SOME OLD IMAGES I HAVE EDITED


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@May 1 2009, 12:14 AM~13751425
> *well i have 3 cameras i use, Nikon D40 with 18-55mm and 55-200mm lenses (my gf uses that mostly, she's trying to learn a bit so I dont use it much)
> 
> i have a nikon D80 P&S, takes very nice pix, with 18x zoom
> 
> and i have a Pentax a3000 35mm film camera, which I mostly shoot on Kodak color slide film
> 
> :biggrin:  but im no photographer, not even close!
> *


pics look good bro.


----------



## mrtravieso

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 1 2009, 08:28 PM~13760440
> *pics look good bro.
> *


thanks nim!


----------



## mxcn_roc




----------



## slash




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@May 1 2009, 08:09 PM~13760258
> *SOME OLD IMAGES I HAVE EDITED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by slash_@May 2 2009, 12:48 AM~13762386
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shot Homie


----------



## slash

Nice shot Homie 
[/quote]
thanks homie


----------



## CHUKO 204

> Nice shot Homie


thanks homie
[/quote]
For sure Homie :thumbsup: there is alot of wicked photo's on this Topic  Keep up the good work Mayne!!!


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Went to a family BBQ at the park today and took some random pics for practice.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 1 2009, 08:39 PM~13761161
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 2 2009, 08:50 PM~13767707
> *Went to a family BBQ at the park today and took some random pics for practice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Nice ride Homie is that yours


----------



## Twotonz

i took this one yesterday after a night of bbq and watching the fight....we just chilled in the garage and drank in side Cherry 64


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 3 2009, 11:23 AM~13770805
> *i took this one yesterday after a night of bbq and watching the fight....we just chilled in the garage and drank in side Cherry 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like good times nice shots Homie


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@May 3 2009, 10:35 AM~13770863
> *Looks like good times nice shots Homie
> *


yeah its was cool chillin in a drop top like Cherry 64 drinking all night


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 3 2009, 11:51 AM~13770953
> *yeah its was cool chillin in a drop top like Cherry 64 drinking all night
> *


Forsure Homie looks like it was fun


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@May 3 2009, 12:25 PM~13770533
> * Nice ride Homie is that yours
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 3 2009, 01:23 PM~13770805
> *i took this one yesterday after a night of bbq and watching the fight....we just chilled in the garage and drank in side Cherry 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 72 kutty

Some low light/no flash shots from last night at a Baby Bash concert. I shot it for the promoter....these are all non-edited...just added the logo.


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*MORe on the way ...*


----------



## Ecalderon

Great shots fellas...


Kutty : Those are bad as shots bro.No flas on low light ...Got to give you mad props .They came out great .

Homer: Great pictures homie

TwoTonz: Cool shots bro.Good to see you all was ahving some good times.

BulletProof: Great angle,Nicely done .Keep them coming ....


Here is a picture i capture today .Thought it was cute when i saw them rolling in .Great to see people of ll ages still enjoying a nice ride on a sunday afternoon.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@May 3 2009, 09:28 PM~13775067
> *Great shots fellas...
> Kutty :  Those are bad as shots bro.No flas on low light ...Got to give you mad props .They came out great .
> 
> Homer: Great pictures homie
> 
> TwoTonz: Cool shots bro.Good to see you all was ahving some good times.
> 
> BulletProof: Great angle,Nicely done .Keep them coming ....
> Here is a picture i capture today .Thought it was cute  when  i saw them rolling in .Great to see people of ll ages still enjoying a nice ride on a sunday afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That pic is killin it...nice capture


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@May 3 2009, 08:28 PM~13775067
> *Great shots fellas...
> Kutty :  Those are bad as shots bro.No flas on low light ...Got to give you mad props .They came out great .
> 
> Homer: Great pictures homie
> 
> TwoTonz: Cool shots bro.Good to see you all was ahving some good times.
> 
> BulletProof: Great angle,Nicely done .Keep them coming ....
> Here is a picture i capture today .Thought it was cute  when  i saw them rolling in .Great to see people of ll ages still enjoying a nice ride on a sunday afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks tight...and they also got matching hats  :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

from today


----------



## chairmnofthboard




----------



## chairmnofthboard




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 3 2009, 12:09 PM~13771032
> *:yes:
> *


  NICE


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 3 2009, 10:03 PM~13775548
> *from today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@May 3 2009, 11:09 PM~13776135
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shots Homie


----------



## PROVOK

finally went shooting yesterday


----------



## PROVOK

some of my film work



















another shot from yesterday


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 4 2009, 08:12 AM~13777836
> *finally went shooting yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Provok being provocative as usual. Now lets see some of those uncensored pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## STKNIMPALA

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 4 2009, 07:12 AM~13777836
> *finally went shooting yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Mr. 412

My GOD-DAUGHTER's 1st Holy Communion from this saturday ...


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@May 4 2009, 12:38 PM~13780263
> *My GOD-DAUGHTER's 1st Holy Communion from this saturday ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very beautiful!!!! uffin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@May 4 2009, 12:38 PM~13780263
> *My GOD-DAUGHTER's 1st Holy Communion from this saturday ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by PROVOK+May 4 2009, 07:12 AM~13777836-->
> 
> 
> 
> finally went shooting yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2009, 08:35 AM~13778579
> *some of my film work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another shot from yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sick ass work Provok....and nice chichis on msDani
> <!--QuoteBegin-Steel City Fam_@May 4 2009, 11:38 AM~13780263
> *My GOD-DAUGHTER's 1st Holy Communion from this saturday ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


beautiful pic SCF


----------



## Mr. 412

Thanks fella's ...

The Sun & the Stained Glass helped the shot a lot !!!


----------



## Mr. 412

Here's the same shot with a different angle & a different effect applied ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@May 4 2009, 12:38 PM~13780263
> *My GOD-DAUGHTER's 1st Holy Communion from this saturday ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats beautiful homie!!!! Thats a photo worth a thousand words!


----------



## Mr. 412

Thank you so much Big Mango 88 ....
I couldn't agree with you more !!!


Here's a few others ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Here are some of my client jobs I have done. I've been doing grad photos lately. 


















Wedding Photos


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam+May 4 2009, 02:38 PM~13780263-->
> 
> 
> 
> My GOD-DAUGHTER's 1st Holy Communion from this saturday ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great shot was the blur effect on the edges done with the camera or added after?
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big Mando 88_@May 4 2009, 09:08 PM~13784468
> *Here are some of my client jobs I have done. I've been doing grad photos lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the way she stands out against the blurred background.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 4 2009, 06:08 PM~13784468
> *Here are some of my client jobs I have done. I've been doing grad photos lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wedding Photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great shots Mando....and cute girl


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@May 4 2009, 12:38 PM~13780263
> *My GOD-DAUGHTER's 1st Holy Communion from this saturday ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PIC!
P


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 4 2009, 07:08 PM~13784468
> *Here are some of my client jobs I have done. I've been doing grad photos lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wedding Photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



GOOD SET MANDO!! 
PURO


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 4 2009, 07:16 PM~13784576
> *
> I like the way she stands out against the blurred background.
> *


Thanks, I shot this with my 55-200mm lens. Stood back and zoomed in on her. I always like that natural blur effect. I tinted the edges with the photo editor.


----------



## carsofabq

A few from this last weekend


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@May 4 2009, 07:45 PM~13784989
> *A few from this last weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Like the skater shot! Thats badass!


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@May 4 2009, 09:45 PM~13784989
> *A few from this last weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Realy good shots the second one is my favorite.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 4 2009, 09:35 AM~13778579
> *some of my film work
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This one is fucking nice!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@May 4 2009, 05:54 PM~13783707
> *Here's the same shot with a different angle & a different effect applied ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

Just a quick one I took at the show this past weekend. I thought it was kinda neat


----------



## CHUKO 204

> some of my film work


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@May 4 2009, 07:45 PM~13784989
> *A few from this last weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@May 4 2009, 10:45 PM~13784989
> *A few from this last weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SICK PICS!!!


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## Ecalderon

Provok : Like them shots ,came out great .She has a very sexy pose.Me likes :biggrin: 

Steel City Fam: I agree with mando ...photo worth a thousand words! Beautiful.

Mando: Photos are great bro.Like the way you tinted the edges with the natural blur effect.Overall the pictures are nice.


carsofabq: Cool shots .Like the skater in the air .Great capture!


ScandalusSeville83: Nice shot.Would had been bad as to get that bling if the cap was clean though 
:yes: :thumbsup:

djtwigsta: Love your style in your photos bro.You got some nice looking models


----------



## NIMSTER64

heres a couple pics I have taken. I am still learning trial and error.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

My son has been working with his D40 a bit. He got this one I thought was decent


----------



## Ecalderon

Nimster..Nice pictures bro.Keep it up big dawg......

1 lo 64: Thats a great capture from your son ....


----------



## mxcn_roc

Just some recent work:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by carsofabq+May 4 2009, 06:45 PM~13784989-->
> 
> 
> 
> A few from this last weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AWESOME!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2009, 09:35 AM~13778579
> *some of my film work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really like the look of the film! Cool shots!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mxcn_roc_@May 5 2009, 11:00 AM~13792134
> *Just some recent work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SEXY LADY!! :cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean

*i will be back soon with some photo as soon as i buy a freaking camera.....*  :dunno:


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@May 4 2009, 07:45 PM~13784989
> *A few from this last weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That skateboard one is off the chain! Nice work


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 5 2009, 08:09 PM~13797403
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mando,
Are you using a polarizer or are you enhancing the sky with ps? Looks good either way, just curious.


----------



## 72 kutty

Last one I can post from this set


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 5 2009, 08:58 PM~13798115
> *Last one I can post from this set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


     
nice photo really nice

Thanks broke into the train station and there were a bunch of guys skate boarding so i snapped off a few.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 5 2009, 08:58 PM~13798115
> *Last one I can post from this set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ESTA CHULA!
p


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 5 2009, 12:00 PM~13792134
> *Just some recent work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice job Carlos,
Very pro!
PURO


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty+May 5 2009, 08:58 PM~13798115-->
> 
> 
> 
> Last one I can post from this set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like it. My only concern is the shadow on her left eye. That's one of the things I've been stressing about lately. How many lights did you set up for this shot?
> 
> --
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PURO CERVANTES_@May 5 2009, 09:14 PM~13798326
> *Nice job Carlos,
> Very pro!
> PURO
> *


Thanks Puro. 

It's always a pleasure doing work for Abel and seeing the shots used to promote his line.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 5 2009, 09:27 PM~13798486
> *I like it. My only concern is the shadow on her left eye. That's one of the things I've been stressing about lately.  How many lights did you set up for this shot?
> *


Yeah I noticed it during the shoot but didn't mind the shadow. I used two lights I believe...I don't really remember I was changing everything up. I think there is one on her and one popping in from the back window...that's where the shadow came in and the side light. I liked it though because it gave it more depth so left it like that for a few shots.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 5 2009, 09:36 PM~13798590
> *Yeah I noticed it during the shoot but didn't mind the shadow.  I used two lights I believe...I don't really remember I was changing everything up.  I think there is one on her and one popping in from the back window...that's where the shadow came in and the side light. I liked it though because it gave it more depth so left it like that for a few shots.
> *


That's cool. Those inside car shots are always a hassle to light up. Too many shadows to contend with.

The few I've done I've always found them difficult to get them where I wanted:











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










I think with these I probably always had a light bouncing off the headliner and 2-3 others scattered for fill.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 5 2009, 07:58 PM~13798115
> *Last one I can post from this set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@May 5 2009, 09:12 PM~13798302
> *
> nice photo really nice
> 
> Thanks broke into the train station and there were a bunch of guys skate boarding so i snapped off a few.
> *



Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 5 2009, 08:09 PM~13797403
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

BEAUTIFUL PICTURES GUYS. 

THIS IS ONE OF THE BEST TOPICS ON LAY IT LOW. 

I STILL CANT DECIDE ON A FREAKIN CAMERA. THIS IS NOT EASY.


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 5 2009, 07:58 PM~13798115
> *Last one I can post from this set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Right... and how do we get the rest of this set? :around: :wow: 






:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 5 2009, 09:58 PM~13798115
> *Last one I can post from this set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ValiantGurl64

I have been into photography for a LONG TIME. My dad is a professional commercial advertising photographer so I guess I got my talent from him. 

He has a Canon Rebel that I envy and have been looking for my own.

I am looking into buying a different Canon model off a homie on lil.

I have a Kodak EASYSHARE Z980

"12 megapixels
24X optical zoom with image stabilization
26 mm wide-angle lens
Vertical shutter release"

It's not a Canon but it is a really nice camera.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 5 2009, 08:56 PM~13798086
> *Mando,
> Are you using a polarizer or are you enhancing the sky with ps?  Looks good either way, just curious.
> *


I use a Targus multi coated high def circular polarizer filter set. Its designed exlusively for DSLR cameras. Works really good!


----------



## nobueno

From this past weekend.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 6 2009, 04:55 PM~13807207
> *From this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Shots Jae! I saw them on your site. Hey how much do you want for that candy coated lens hood$$$$$??????? lol j/k Looks good. Do you shoot with it at shows, or is it a show piece? :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 6 2009, 06:03 PM~13807907
> *Nice Shots Jae! I saw them on your site. Hey how much do you want for that candy coated lens hood$$$$$??????? lol j/k Looks good. Do you shoot with it at shows, or is it a show piece? :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Mando! The lens hood is not for sale, it was a gift. :biggrin: I shoot with it all the time. I didn't this weekend though...


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 6 2009, 05:55 PM~13807207
> *From this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow those are great!


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 7 2009, 09:55 AM~13807207
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awesome photo :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 6 2009, 07:55 PM~13807207
> *From this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I like this one as the sharp makes it pop and keep a realistic side to it


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 6 2009, 06:03 PM~13807907
> *Nice Shots Jae! I saw them on your site. Hey how much do you want for that candy coated lens hood$$$$$??????? lol j/k Looks good. Do you shoot with it at shows, or is it a show piece? :biggrin:
> *


X2 Nice shots :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 7 2009, 07:16 AM~13812851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not tring to be an ass or anything but on this one you could see the stuffing


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 7 2009, 08:00 AM~13813636
> *not tring to be an ass or anything but on this one you could see the stuffing
> *


 :roflmao: but you are! jp  :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK

ok so i'm taking a photography class in school. its more of an art class though. they don't teach technique. i take it to use their equipment. they have a student exhibition every semester. this time around i got best in show. here's a photo of the piece i entered.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 7 2009, 08:20 AM~13814557
> *ok so i'm taking a photography class in school. its more of an art class though. they don't teach technique. i take it to use their equipment. they have a student exhibition every semester. this time around i got best in show. here's a photo of the piece i entered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congratulations Provok! :cheesy:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 7 2009, 09:20 AM~13814557
> *ok so i'm taking a photography class in school. its more of an art class though. they don't teach technique. i take it to use their equipment. they have a student exhibition every semester. this time around i got best in show. here's a photo of the piece i entered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good stuff Provok. Education is where it's at. Learn the basics and how to use the equipment and apply it to real world situations. Too many people try to take short cuts these days. :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 7 2009, 06:16 AM~13812851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yo I like the models, settings etc. but you missing the right type of lighting.I'm no photographer but with the right lighting yo photos would have a better effect.
When I look at this photo there is no central focal point. My eye wanders everywhere.
Just some constructive feedback. Keep doing you're thang homie.
PURO


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 7 2009, 11:00 AM~13813636
> *not tring to be an ass or anything but on this one you could see the stuffing
> *


hahahahah... good catch.


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 7 2009, 01:01 PM~13814938
> *Yo I like the models, settings etc. but you missing the right type of lighting.I'm no photographer but with the right lighting yo photos would have a better effect.
> When I look at this photo there is no central focal point. My eye wanders everywhere.
> Just some constructive feedback. Keep doing you're thang homie.
> PURO
> *



its all good thats why the post are here... 

From my side of the fence... first the lighting was horrible in the garage. Only flourescents (yuck) on the sides of the garage and we were only in one corner. Nothing was painted white. I thus placed a light close to the floor for hte first model (500W with umbrella) and another light hi up for hte other model (500W with umbrella) situated also to eliminate cross shadows. I then used my flash to bonuce of the car belive it or not for the best pic. IMO the attraction is the husband beater shirt do to the bust line which is the first thirds of the pic (blurring below to emphazise this). the eye wanders up the arm to the wrench which starts the next model wearing an evil brand shirt (clothign was the must of these pics). Both models are on diagonals to catch the eye and the 2nd shirt is on a third marker also. I also eliminated brightening mustang too much or any glare etc. while also having the shadow decrease so that the mustang was not the focus once it came ot the models. The only thing that could prevent wanderer persay is the clutter in the backgournd but I liked the garage feel and dont like to edit my pics that much (natural shots preferred). So imo the lighting is perfect, any more and you would have washout for what I had...


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 7 2009, 10:14 AM~13815033
> *its all good thats why the post are here...
> 
> From my side of the fence... first the lighting was horrible in the garage. Only flourescents (yuck) on the sides of the garage and we were only in one corner. Nothing was painted white. I thus placed a light close to the floor for hte first model (500W with umbrella) and another light hi up for hte other model (500W with umbrella) situated also to eliminate cross shadows. I then used my flash to bonuce of the car belive it or not for the best pic. IMO the attraction is the husband beater shirt do to the bust line which is the first thirds of the pic (blurring below to emphazise this). the eye wanders up the arm to the wrench which starts the next model wearing an evil brand shirt (clothign was the must of these pics). Both models are on diagonals to catch the eye and the 2nd shirt is on a third marker also. I also eliminated brightening mustang too much or any glare etc. while also having the shadow decrease so that the mustang was not the focus once it came ot the models. The only thing that could prevent wanderer persay is the clutter in the backgournd but I liked the garage feel and dont like to edit my pics that much (natural shots preferred). So imo the lighting is perfect, any more and you would have washout for what I had...
> *


Just do some minor color correcting and sharpening in PS and you shouldn't have a problem:


----------



## djtwigsta

I dont agree... the sharpeing is unrealistic and creating otehr noise...

Just because a camera can or PS can doesnt mean you should... 

Take a tree for instance... I can sharpening it so you see ever little peice/edge of bark but its unnatural. I'd prefer to blend to get a more natural look :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 7 2009, 10:28 AM~13815143
> *I dont agree... the sharpeing is unrealistic and creating otehr noise...
> *


How is that unrealistic? All digital photos need sharpening. And as far as noise comes. What was your ISO? I personally never shoot above 100.


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 7 2009, 01:29 PM~13815159
> *How is that unrealistic?  All digital photos need sharpening.   And as far as noise comes.  What was your ISO?  I personally never shoot above 100.
> *


I'll have to check the ISO but like i said the lighting area was not great. Also you cant expect models to staty still for long exposures. I did sharpen the original  Just not to the degree you did :biggrin:

As for unrealistic... look how defined the top models arms are as well as well as creating other shadow nightmares. 

Strange i'm getting these comments when i see other issues with other photos also... or am I the only one willing to discuss this, lol... 

have to keep in mind the enviroment, the purpose of the shoot, and not everybody will agree on tactics...


----------



## mrtravieso

the lighting in the shot is very conflicting, IMO, but the photoshop have a very unnatural feeling(might just be low rez image), I dont know the perfect solution, but I would try to even out the lighting in the shot to begin with, its mostly dark, but almost looks like u have spot lights on the top girl's face and on the car emblem


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 7 2009, 10:28 AM~13815143
> *I dont agree... the sharpeing is unrealistic and creating otehr noise...
> 
> Just because a camera can or PS can doesnt mean you should...
> 
> Take a tree for instance... I can sharpening it so you see ever little peice/edge of bark but its unnatural. I'd prefer to blend to get a more natural look  :biggrin:
> *


looks like the main point of the picture is invisible, THE WRENCH GETTING PASSED :0 :0 :0 cant see it much.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 7 2009, 10:31 AM~13815169
> *I'll have to check the ISO but like i said the lightening area was not great. Also you cant expect models to staty still for long exposures. I did sharpen the original    Just not to the degree you did  :biggrin:
> *


What do you mean long exposures? If you have a quick enough lens and good lighting, that shouldn't be a problem. In regards the to the sharpening I did. It's the standard for portraits.


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@May 7 2009, 01:34 PM~13815191
> *looks like the main point of the picture is invisible, THE WRENCH GETTING PASSED :0 :0 :0  cant see it much.
> *


Didnt want it seen much and even used a red wrench to further this even more :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 7 2009, 01:35 PM~13815198
> *What do you mean long exposures?  If you have a quick enough lens and good lighting, that shouldn't be a problem.  In regards the to the sharpening I did.  It's the standard for portraits.
> *


I agree.. mine is not a portrait  you also mentioned good lighting... i already mentioned what i had and how it would be too easy to over use


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 7 2009, 10:37 AM~13815221
> *I agree.. mine is not a portrait   you also mentioned good lighting... i already mentioned what i had and how it would be too easy to over use
> *


What would you call it if it wasn't a portrait? Because I've always assumed once you had people in a photo is was a portrait, no matter it's eventual use. :uh:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 7 2009, 10:36 AM~13815208
> *Didnt want it seen much and even used a red wrench to further this even more  :biggrin:
> *


oh invisible tools, too bad the clothes couldnt be that way.


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 7 2009, 01:39 PM~13815232
> *What would you call it if it wasn't a portrait?  Because I've always assumed once you had people in a photo is was a portrait, no matter it's eventual use.  :uh:
> *


A portrait is when you place models in front of a white/green screen and did close ups etc. Theme shots like this can go either way depending on what you want to show case. None of the pro photogs took this as a portrait. And I agree with Ricndaregal on invisible clothes lmao :biggrin: the sharpening/noise reductions you did is great for closeup portraits where you want to blend blemishes, correct eye color/contrast, correct perhaps make up flaws, etc. imo where as you avoid over correcting this in the clothing and over all lines of the model to the background esp on full model shots. Its quite complicated imo and I'm still relatively new to this but continue to learn more. I do appreciate the contructive critism and I bet some of the other well adept guys/gals on here that do photog can give some input to both ways. I have laso learned alot of its preference. This pic and some others from the set have been sold and I've been asked to do another one. They like the style of pics and claim its different from other shoots they have had. So I'll keep working it and I know I'll be in the garage again. Thus I'll play with the lighting again and off camera flashes etc... 

portrait 
Noun
1. a painting, drawing, or photograph of a person, often only of the face


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 7 2009, 10:48 AM~13815305
> *A portrait is when you place models in front of a white/green screen and did close ups etc.
> *


best part of photography the picture always looks different through everybodies eyes uffin: but the truth is no one really knows what the picture's really about except the photographer  none the less cool pics twigsta, imo wouldnt of mind to see the wrench a lil shiny and the girls a lil greasy uffin:


----------



## djtwigsta

I agree!!! Oh man i tired to get them dirty... the clothing company wants to see it also  so maybe the next set... suposedly doing welding shots (lighting shall be fun for this)


----------



## ricndaregal

have any of you guys tried the nikon d5000 yet?


----------



## mrtravieso

IMO, its an environmental portrait/s, :biggrin:

good examples of that here http://digital-photography-school.com/envi...ental-portraits

Regardless, I think you would benefit from using a different approach to the lighting, they look a bit dark, and the light you do have conflicts, just the way i see it. But hey do ur thing, and be grateful everyone is here discussing your work, it only helps you get better homie :thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 7 2009, 10:48 AM~13815305
> *A portrait is when you place models in front of a white/green screen and did close ups etc. Theme shots like this can go either way depending on what you want to show case. None of the pro photogs took this as a portrait. And I agree with Ricndaregal on invisible clothes lmao  :biggrin: the sharpening/noise reductions you did is great for closeup portraits where you want to blend blemishes, correct eye color/contrast, correct perhaps make up flaws, etc. imo where as you avoid over correcting this in the clothing and over all lines of the model to the background esp on full model shots. Its quite complicated imo and I'm still relatively new to this but continue to learn more. I do appreciate the contructive critism and I bet some of the other well adept guys/gals on here that do photog can give some input to both ways. I have laso learned alot of its preference. This pic and some others from the set have been sold and I've been asked to do another one. They like the style of pics and claim its different from other shoots they have had. So I'll keep working it and I know I'll be in the garage again. Thus I'll play with the lighting again and off camera flashes etc...
> 
> portrait
> Noun
> 1. a painting, drawing, or photograph of a person, often only of the face
> *


So what are you calling these if not portrait? 

And yes, all art forms are subjective and everyone is entitled to their opinion. But you get to a point where you can judge something and ask if it was properly executed and in the case in most photos, that is easily done. 

The keys will always be proper exposure and clarity. And that is what your photos seems to lack right now. But more power to you if someone has decided to pay for such work. Hopefully you continue doing your thing and improving with each session.


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@May 7 2009, 02:09 PM~13815495
> *IMO, its an environmental portrait/s, :biggrin:
> 
> good examples of that here http://digital-photography-school.com/envi...ental-portraits
> 
> Regardless, I think you would benefit from using a different approach to the lighting, they look a bit dark, and the light you do have conflicts, just the way i see it.  But hey do ur thing, and be grateful everyone is here discussing your work, it only helps you get better homie :thumbsup:
> *


I'm def greatful and plan on tyring somethign different nex time  just discussing things by my book, not even riled up over it  if we didnt value different opinions we wouldnt grow as artist and good artist get lots of critics :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 7 2009, 10:27 AM~13815133
> *Just do some minor color correcting and sharpening in PS and you shouldn't have a problem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 7 2009, 02:16 PM~13815570
> *So what are you calling these if not portrait?
> 
> And yes, all art forms are subjective and everyone is entitled to their opinion.  But you get to a point where you can judge something and ask if it was properly executed and in the case in most photos, that is easily done.
> 
> The keys will always be proper exposure and clarity.  And that is what your photos seems to lack right now.  But more power to you if someone has decided to pay for such work. Hopefully you continue doing your thing and improving with each session.
> 
> 
> *


What trevieso called it and it goes by other names also... I actually darkened the pics per taste. I'm not saying the pics are perfect and certianly have room for improvement (just not in the area where money is needed with more lights etc.). it is much harder to work with enviromental/on location shots then in a studio. I'm also limited to equipment and admit it. Thanks and look forwared to opinions on future shots.


----------



## djtwigsta

"An environmental portrait is a portrait executed in the subject's usual environment, such as in their home or workplace, and typically illuminates the subject's life and surroundings. The term is most frequently used of a genre of photography.

By photographing a person in their natural surroundings, it is thought that you will be able to better illuminate their character, and therefore portray the essence of their personality, rather than merely a likeness of their physical features. It is also thought that by photographing a person in their natural surroundings, the subject will be more at ease, and so be more conducive to expressing themselves, as opposed to in a studio, which can be a rather intimidating and artificial experience. 

The surroundings or background is a key element in environmental portraiture, and is used to convey further information about the person being photographed.

Where it is common, in studio portraiture and even in location candid photography, to shoot using a shallow depth of field, thereby throwing the background out of focus, in environmental portraiture the background is an integral part of the image. Indeed, smaller apertures and more depth of field is commonly used in this type of photography.

While it is often true that the background may dominate the subject, this need not necessarily be so. In fact, the details that convey the message from the surroundings can often be quite small, and still be significant.The key seems to be in the symbolism expressed by various elements in the background, for instance, a baseball cap may not tell you much about your subject(unless he or she is a baseball player), but a chef's hat gives you a lot more detail about who he is and what he does."


----------



## djtwigsta

What i did is more Fashion Photography for commercial ads in mind...


----------



## El Volo




----------



## djtwigsta

No fair El Volo... share the popcorn!!


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 7 2009, 12:05 PM~13816065
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*x2.....i say fuck it....just push the shutter release and call it a picture* :biggrin: :biggrin: thats what i do


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@May 7 2009, 12:19 PM~13816224
> *x2.....i say fuck it....just push the shutter release and call it a picture :biggrin:  :biggrin:  thats what i do
> *


LOOK AT WHAT I STARTED. :biggrin: :biggrin: 
HEY VOLO, WHERES MY POPCORN. :biggrin: 
TRAVIS!!!!!!
PURO


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 7 2009, 12:26 PM~13816280
> *LOOK AT WHAT I STARTED. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> HEY VOLO, WHERES MY POPCORN. :biggrin:
> TRAVIS!!!!!!
> PURO
> *


puro...always makin ruckus :biggrin: :biggrin: lol jk


whats up brotha


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 7 2009, 10:27 AM~13815133
> *Just do some minor color correcting and sharpening in PS and you shouldn't have a problem:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAVE TO AGREE WITH CARLOS HIS SHARPENING MAKES THE PHOTO COME ALIVE.
p


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

*TRAVIS, WHERE THE HECK ARE THE NEW JUANITA SHOTS HOMIE????
YOU HAVE BEEN SLACKING TOO LONG!!
WE NEED TO SEE MORE JUANITA!!!
WE ARE BEGGING MAN!!
P*


----------



## djtwigsta

I'm getting ready to do an outdoor shoot soon using models etc. How many of you use reflectors to catch natural light on the subject and eliminate under shadows?


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 7 2009, 11:53 AM~13815960
> *What i did is more Fashion Photography for commercial ads in mind...
> *


Okay, how about we just call it an attempt at a Fashion Photograph because it's difficult to determine who or what fashion you are trying to promote? And because of its shortcomings can easily be categorized as a Portrait or if you wanted to get more technical, we can still call it a portrait because it wasn't meant for commercial use until after the fact.


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 7 2009, 03:39 PM~13816382
> * portrait because it wasn't meant for commercial use until after the fact.
> *



how is that... dont know why your all upset over this... I never gave it a name till ya hounded me and I was hired to do this before hand, not after the fact :biggrin: Why dont you just let it rest, i'm done and will still take pics and still put them on here. i do the same as Fisheye - snap and its a pic  depicting Fashion in pics - EVIL BRAND and the shop 4130 Customs... it will be obvious when the end users use the pics with logo's an placement. Also its Rockabilly style in which they like dark deep tones and noise etc. Just different taste even for the genre.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 7 2009, 12:49 PM~13816484
> *how is that... dont know why your all upset over this... I never gave it a name till ya hounded me and I was hired to do this before hand, not after the fact  :biggrin: Why dont you just let it rest, i'm done and will still take pics and still put them on here. i do the same as Fisheye - snap and its a pic   Fashion in pics - EVIL BRAND
> *


I was just going off of what you were referring to and tried to make certain points. 

1. All Digital Photos need Sharpening. 
2. Your photo wasn't properly exposed. 
3. Your photo was a Portrait

You took another stance and that's where everything began. And why would I get upset? It's the internet. 

But I definitely think it was a good discussion. Because we where able explore definitions and techniques.


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 7 2009, 03:59 PM~13816614
> *But I definitely think it was a good discussion.  Because we where  able explore definitions and techniques.
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta+May 7 2009, 07:14 AM~13812842-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really like the POV for this one. PLUS the girls aren't skank hoes. I prefer the more refined pin-up style. ROCKABILLY
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PROVOK_@May 7 2009, 10:20 AM~13814557
> *ok so i'm taking a photography class in school. its more of an art class though. they don't teach technique. i take it to use their equipment. they have a student exhibition every semester. this time around i got best in show. here's a photo of the piece i entered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I don't like the fact that his finger covers part of his eye...other that that love this!


----------



## Rod Stewart




----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 7 2009, 03:43 PM~13817757
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is sick! I love the high gloss look. And it looks perfect in the B&W. 

Have you tried photoshopping out the fence in the background?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 7 2009, 02:44 PM~13817773
> *That is sick! I love the high gloss look. And it looks perfect in the B&W.
> 
> Have you tried photoshopping out the fence in the background?
> *


Thanks! I shot this in used tire shop. I could ps the fence out, but I think it would lose the "keepin it real" vibe.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 7 2009, 02:44 PM~13817773
> *That is sick! I love the high gloss look. And it looks perfect in the B&W.
> 
> Have you tried photoshopping out the fence in the background?
> *


Good suggestion ValiantGurl. As they always say, "try not to have powerlines coming out of the subjects head." And in the case, "a fence out of the hardtop."

:thumbsup:


----------



## RedDog

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 7 2009, 12:59 PM~13816614
> *I was just going off of what you were referring to and tried to make certain points.
> 
> 1. All Digital Photos need Sharpening.
> 2. Your photo wasn't properly exposed.
> 3. Your photo was a Portrait
> 
> You took another stance and that's where everything began.  And why would I get upset?  It's the internet.
> 
> But I definitely think it was a good discussion.  Because we where  able explore definitions and techniques.
> 
> 
> *


Just outta curiosity Carlos, do you call yourself a professional photographer?


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 7 2009, 03:49 PM~13817809
> *Thanks! I shot this in used tire shop. I could ps the fence out, but I think it would lose the "keepin it real" vibe.
> *


Yes, agreed. 
It was just a suggestion for comparison since the fence is kinda faded anyways. 



> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 7 2009, 03:49 PM~13817810
> *Good suggestion ValiantGurl.  As they always say, "try not to have powerlines coming out of the subjects head."  And in the case, "a fence out of the hardtop."
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


LMAO. Yes, I do believe they say that.

I'll get some of my shit in here when I am on my laptop.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@May 7 2009, 02:49 PM~13817812
> *Just outta curiosity Carlos, do you call yourself a professional photographer?
> *


I'm more of an Professional Artist (being that my sole income comes from my artistic endeavors). To call myself simply a photographer would be limiting. Especially, since I do more than just photography. Photography is something I've gotten into lately, but I am extremely serious about.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@May 7 2009, 11:19 AM~13816224
> *x2.....i say fuck it....just push the shutter release and call it a picture :biggrin:  :biggrin:  thats what i do
> *


LOL!

x2


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 7 2009, 02:51 PM~13817831
> *Yes, agreed.
> It was just a suggestion for comparison since the fence is kinda faded anyways.
> LMAO. Yes, I do believe they say that.
> 
> I'll get some of my shit in here when I am on my laptop.
> *


LOL im always open to suggestions and constructive criticism.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 7 2009, 11:31 AM~13816315
> *TRAVIS, WHERE THE HECK ARE THE NEW JUANITA SHOTS HOMIE????
> YOU HAVE BEEN SLACKING TOO LONG!!
> WE NEED TO SEE MORE JUANITA!!!
> WE ARE BEGGING MAN!!
> P*


Very true Puro... 

Fisheye, the natives are getting restless... check it out man:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=434234&st=420


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 7 2009, 12:05 PM~13816065
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pass to the left homie!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 7 2009, 01:43 PM~13817757
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like this shot Mando!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 7 2009, 03:05 PM~13817993
> *Very true Puro...
> 
> Fisheye, the natives are getting restless... check it out man:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=434234&st=420
> *


I know huh! FISHEYE always holding out!!!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 7 2009, 04:11 PM~13818089
> *I know huh! FISHEYE always holding out!!!! lol :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 7 2009, 05:43 PM~13817757
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Like this :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 7 2009, 03:09 PM~13818060
> *I like this shot Mando!
> *





Thank you! Are you hitting up the X-Man show in S.D. this year?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 7 2009, 04:10 PM~13818662
> *Like this  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Homie!


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 7 2009, 01:36 PM~13816356
> *I'm getting ready to do an outdoor shoot soon using models etc. How many of you use reflectors to catch natural light on the subject and eliminate under shadows?
> *


I do. reflectors aren't as powerful as good lighting but they really help. they save money and are easier to carry around too.

x10 nice shot mando


----------



## NIMSTER64

FOR SALE CANON 10d WITHA 28-80 LENS AND REALLY RIGHT STUFF L-PLATE 2GB CF MEMORY CARD.PRICE IS 450. OBO


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@May 7 2009, 07:42 PM~13820578
> *I do. reflectors aren't as powerful as good lighting but they really help. they save money and are easier to carry around too.
> 
> x10 nice shot mando
> *


Thanks bro!


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@May 7 2009, 10:42 PM~13820578
> *I do. reflectors aren't as powerful as good lighting but they really help. they save money and are easier to carry around too.
> 
> x10 nice shot mando
> *



Thanks... I was curious about that.


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 7 2009, 06:07 PM~13818013
> *pass to the left homie!
> *


Now don't you HOG it all !!! pass it to the right now :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES+May 7 2009, 12:31 PM~13816315-->
> 
> 
> 
> *TRAVIS, WHERE THE HECK ARE THE NEW JUANITA SHOTS HOMIE????
> YOU HAVE BEEN SLACKING TOO LONG!!
> WE NEED TO SEE MORE JUANITA!!!
> WE ARE BEGGING MAN!!
> P*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMOA WE HAVE SOME STUFF COMING MAN... JUST CANT SHOW UM...CUZ THE MAG HASENT COME OUT YET
> <!--QuoteBegin-El Volo_@May 7 2009, 03:05 PM~13817993
> *Very true Puro...
> 
> Fisheye, the natives are getting restless... check it out man:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=434234&st=420
> *


I KNOW BRO...THEY ARE GONNA START A LYNCH MOB SOON FOR MY ASS!!! LMAO


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 7 2009, 02:43 PM~13817757
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Bad as mando .... :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@May 8 2009, 06:29 AM~13824467
> *Bad as mando .... :thumbsup:
> *


X2 Nice shot Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## langeberg




----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@May 8 2009, 07:38 AM~13824880
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE HOMIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+May 7 2009, 03:49 PM~13818995-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Are you hitting up the X-Man show in S.D. this year?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most likely I will. When is it? Do you know? You going too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Steel City [email protected] 8 2009, 05:14 AM~13824389
> *Now don't you HOG it all !!! pass it to the right now  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn it, I don't have that much popcorn! :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 05:27 AM~13824455
> *LMOA WE HAVE SOME STUFF COMING MAN... JUST CANT SHOW UM...CUZ THE MAG HASENT COME OUT YET
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What mag??? :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.fisheye_@May 8 2009, 05:27 AM~13824455
> *I KNOW BRO...THEY ARE GONNA START A LYNCH MOB SOON FOR MY ASS!!! LMAO
> *


:yessad:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@May 8 2009, 06:38 AM~13824880
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shot! :thumbsup:

Looks like there are ghosts standing next to your Caddy! :0 :ugh: hno:


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@May 8 2009, 08:38 AM~13824880
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW! This is a really interesting shot and POV. I love the exposure with the latent imaging.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 8 2009, 09:06 AM~13825736
> *Most likely I will.  When is it?  Do you know?  You going too?
> *


Its Sat Aug 15th in the same spot. Im planning on cruising down there. I found out about it when my bro sent me an email saying he put some info about it on the xman site. I sent Xavier a pm and confirmed the date, but he hasn't put out a flyer yet. Let me know if you roll down to S.D.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem+May 8 2009, 06:29 AM~13824467-->
> 
> 
> 
> Bad as mando .... :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHUKO 204_@May 8 2009, 06:56 AM~13824604
> *X2 Nice shot Homie :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homies! Magic how you been?


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 8 2009, 01:51 PM~13829154
> *Its Sat Aug 15th in the same spot. Im planning on cruising down there. I found out about it when my bro sent me an email saying he put some info about it on the xman site. I sent Xavier a pm and confirmed the date, but he hasn't put out a flyer yet. Let me know if you roll down to S.D.
> *


Cool... thanks for the info. I should be there then. We gotta hang out man!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 8 2009, 03:03 PM~13829317
> *Cool... thanks for the info.  I should be there then.  We gotta hang out man!
> *


Yes Sir!


----------



## MR GREGGO

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@May 8 2009, 08:38 AM~13824880
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great angle....


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@May 9 2009, 08:39 AM~13834809
> *great angle....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wave: What's up homie !!! :wave:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> *BADASS PIC HOMIE*


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> *BADASS PIC HOMIE*
> 
> 
> 
> x2
Click to expand...


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@May 8 2009, 09:38 AM~13824880
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shot, I will be in your part of the world in a few weeks.


----------



## langeberg

Where are you going?
Don't forget to bring your camera... :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@May 10 2009, 02:32 AM~13841386
> *Where are you going?
> Don't forget to bring your camera... :biggrin:
> *


We aare going to London for a couple days then taking a 12 day cruise ending in Barcelona. Then we are spending 3 days each in Barcalona, Paris and Amsterdam. This trip is what got me to finnaly go buy a decent camera.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 10 2009, 07:53 AM~13842587
> *We aare going to London for a couple days then taking a 12 day cruise ending in Barcelona. Then we are spending 3 days each in Barcalona, Paris and Amsterdam. This trip is what got me to finnaly go buy a decent camera.
> *


 :0


----------



## HitemHard78




----------



## HitemHard78

:biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 8 2009, 10:06 AM~13825736
> *Most likely I will.  When is it?  Do you know?  You going too?
> Damn it, I don't have that much popcorn!  :angry:
> What mag???   :cheesy:
> :yessad:
> *



*Impalas My Brother!*

*Hey I got to call you tomorrow to discuss a lil project *  

*How have you been?*


----------



## langeberg




----------



## langeberg

(double post)


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@May 10 2009, 05:11 PM~13842715
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


stylish outfit.


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 8 2009, 02:53 PM~13829171
> *Thanks Homies! Magic how you been?
> *


Ive been good.finally we getting the good sunny weather out here in chicago :biggrin: ...I need to move back home to the BAY AREA :cheesy: Hope all is well on your side of the woods.


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 11 2009, 12:36 AM~13849279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 Sweet


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@May 11 2009, 03:58 AM~13849560
> *stylish outfit.
> *



x2 Kiddos looking fly


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 11 2009, 12:36 AM~13849279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Really nice pic


----------



## langeberg




----------



## chairmnofthboard




----------



## chairmnofthboard




----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78+May 10 2009, 10:11 AM~13842715-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Aww total cutie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2009, 01:36 AM~13849279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is a great photo. The colors are awesome. The angle is great and the subject fills the entire frame. Nice work!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chairmnofthboard_@May 11 2009, 10:38 AM~13851249
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Some of these i like and some I don't. I like the B&W one best. The one below that kinda looks out of focus.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 11 2009, 01:36 AM~13849279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: NICE PIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard+May 11 2009, 11:38 AM~13851249-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chairmnofthboard_@May 11 2009, 11:40 AM~13851266
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the whole series here, good work


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@May 11 2009, 10:19 AM~13850579
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This little dude is adorable :biggrin:


----------



## ValiantGurl64

Photos I took in France.


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 11 2009, 08:36 AM~13849279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice one Big Mike!


----------



## langeberg

:biggrin:


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 11 2009, 01:36 AM~13849279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@May 11 2009, 02:28 PM~13853990
> *Nice one Big Mike!
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## bkjaydog

some pics I took of at the park just getting to learn my camera.







My son







my nephew


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 11 2009, 12:36 AM~13849279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This one is very nice.


----------



## OneStopCustoms

I've been doing black and white photography with a canon 35mm slr camera for a few months now while taking a class at school. I've learned how to develop my own film in the darkroom, I then use a photo enlarger to burn the image into photographic paper and then the chemical dip. I just bought the new canon eos t1i with the 18-55 mm lens, i'll be buying 20+-200mm lens tomorrow. Anyway, I just bought a new scanner lol and I scanned some of my black and white pics from manhattan beach pier. They look better on paper than scanned. Here goes two of them...
a cross filter was used in the pic.


















p.s. all I have to say is, 35mm photography is way more fun than digital. The nice thing with 35mm photography is that you have to really take your time and think of the picture that you are taking, you have 24 or 36 chances at taking a pic before the roll expires lol. 

with digital photography, yes you can photoshop (photoshopping does not make you a better photography, just a better photoshopper) however once you take a picture of your subject several times all the pictures almost end up looking the same way, then choosing a picture of the same subject in the same view is a bitch because they all look the same lol. 

lastly, my camera collection:
canon 35mm slr rebel g: 28-90mm lens (different filters, straight black & white photography only)
sony minidv with adapted super wide angle lens
newest canon dslr with 1080 hd video, 15 mp, 18-55 mm
1st generation 2mp kodak dc240 with adapted wide angle lens (takes a pic of an entire impala)
red samsung 8.2mp
new hd camcorder on its way also LOL...


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog+May 11 2009, 07:53 PM~13856507-->
> 
> 
> 
> some pics I took of at the park just getting to learn my camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my nephew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I LOVE the last one. So cute!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OneStopCustoms_@May 11 2009, 08:26 PM~13856837
> *I've been doing black and white photography with a canon 35mm slr camera for a few months now while taking a class at school. I've learned how to develop my own film in the darkroom, I then use a photo enlarger to burn the image into photographic paper and then the chemical dip. I just bought the new canon eos t1i with the 18-55 mm lens, i'll be buying 20+-200mm lens tomorrow. Anyway, I just bought a new scanner lol and I scanned some of my black and white pics from manhattan beach pier. They look better on paper than scanned. Here goes two of them...
> a cross filter was used in the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. all I have to say is, 35mm photography is way more fun than digital. The nice thing with 35mm photography is that you have to really take your time and think of the picture that you are taking, you have 24 or 36 chances at taking a pic before the roll expires lol.
> 
> with digital photography, yes you can photoshop (photoshopping does not make you a better photography, just a better photoshopper) however once you take a picture of your subject several times all the pictures almost end up looking the same way, then choosing a picture of the same subject in the same view is a bitch because they all look the same lol.
> 
> lastly, my camera collection:
> canon 35mm slr rebel g: 28-90mm lens (different filters, straight black & white photography only)
> sony minidv with adapted super wide angle lens
> newest canon dslr with 1080 hd video, 15 mp, 18-55 mm
> 1st generation 2mp kodak dc240 with adapted wide angle lens (takes a pic of an entire impala)
> red samsung 8.2mp
> new hd camcorder on its way also LOL...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I really like your style. It has a raw element that I really like.


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@May 11 2009, 07:53 PM~13856507
> *some pics I took of at the park just getting to learn my camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This one's my favorite of the three. Good use of Depth of Field putting the background way out of focus and the facial expression is really good.


----------



## langeberg

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

The first photo to hit LIL from the Lowrider Supreme Photo Shoot I did for Puro!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@May 12 2009, 01:53 PM~13864753
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is sick Langeberg!!!!!


----------



## CARROT

ALL natural. No photo shop or anything.
[/quote]

Heres a re post of some I took last year on 35mm film


----------



## chairmnofthboard

Holy image size batman!!! :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 12 2009, 01:11 PM~13864929
> *The first photo to hit LIL from the Lowrider Supreme Photo Shoot I did for Puro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad ass flick Mando! :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 12 2009, 04:43 PM~13866666
> *Bad ass flick Mando! :thumbsup:
> *


x10


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo+May 12 2009, 04:43 PM~13866666-->
> 
> 
> 
> Bad ass flick Mando! :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PURO CERVANTES_@May 12 2009, 04:51 PM~13866733
> *x10
> *


Thanks fellas! lol There will be more soon!


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> :biggrin:


I like the antique look



> ALL natural. No photo shop or anything.


Heres a re post of some I took last year on 35mm film
[/quote]


THESE ARE FUCKING AWESOME! I ESPECIALLY LIKE THE FIRST ONE. Post em so they don't stretch the page?


----------



## ValiantGurl64

More Germany/France


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 12 2009, 02:11 PM~13864929
> *The first photo to hit LIL from the Lowrider Supreme Photo Shoot I did for Puro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mando.....Fucking sick shot bro .... :biggrin: 



Langeberg...Picture is bad as bro  

ValiantGurl64.....Nice pictures you shot from france

Carrot.... you have some great pictures you took with that 35mm   :thumbsup:


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@May 12 2009, 09:08 PM~13868822
> *Mando.....Fucking sick shot bro ....  :biggrin:
> Langeberg...Picture is bad as bro
> 
> ValiantGurl64.....Nice pictures you shot from france
> 
> Carrot.... you have  some great pictures you took with that 35mm     :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

WTF?? You making a porn video homie? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
If so post up a link. :biggrin: :biggrin: 
p


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@May 12 2009, 08:08 PM~13868822
> *Mando.....Fucking sick shot bro ....  :biggrin:
> Langeberg...Picture is bad as bro
> 
> ValiantGurl64.....Nice pictures you shot from france
> 
> Carrot.... you have  some great pictures you took with that 35mm     :thumbsup:
> *


Sick shot!!! x10


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem+May 11 2009, 05:29 AM~13849943-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  Sweet
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2009, 06:08 AM~13850089
> *Really nice pic
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2009, 10:38 AM~13852312
> *This is a great photo. The colors are awesome. The angle is great and the subject fills the entire frame. Nice work!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by RO 4 [email protected] 11 2009, 10:41 AM~13852341
> *:thumbsup: NICE PIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2009, 01:28 PM~13853990
> *Nice one Big Mike!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Sonny [email protected] 11 2009, 03:35 PM~13855276
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CHUKO [email protected] 11 2009, 03:39 PM~13855327
> *X2 :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chairmnofthboard_@May 11 2009, 06:05 PM~13856616
> *This one is very nice.
> *



thanks fellas :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 12 2009, 09:13 PM~13869420
> *WTF?? You making a porn video homie? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> If so post up a link. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> p
> *


x2 lol


----------



## wizdumized

I got a few not great but i like them


----------



## djtwigsta

I like the shots by Valiant.. esp the angled shots that keep the structure points in them


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 12 2009, 02:11 PM~13864929
> *The first photo to hit LIL from the Lowrider Supreme Photo Shoot I did for Puro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Shot Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 12 2009, 04:43 PM~13866666
> *Bad ass flick Mando! :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE+May 13 2009, 12:55 AM~13870930-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks fellas  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chica...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-wizdumized_@May 13 2009, 06:46 AM~13871638
> *I got a few not great but i like them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I really like the last one.


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 13 2009, 10:33 AM~13873007
> *I like the shots by Valiant.. esp the angled shots that keep the structure points in them
> *


Sorry I missed your comment before!

Thank you. I have more to post later.


----------



## Twotonz

from Sunday


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 14 2009, 12:04 AM~13882127
> *from Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wows :0  Bad as TwoTonz :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 14 2009, 01:04 AM~13882127
> *from Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  thats a bad ass pic


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 14 2009, 12:04 AM~13882127
> *from Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats crazy dope....is that a train zooming by in the background?? :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: ....nice work my friend!!


----------



## OneStopCustoms

Went to Catalina Island yesterday to practice my photography... Some are taken with the Canon T1i DSLR with a 18-200mm Tamron lens and some with a regular point and shoot Samsung, can you tell which one is which? DSLR & P&S?

Practicing deep depth of field and shallow depth of field.


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 14 2009, 03:04 AM~13882127
> *from Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@May 14 2009, 10:26 AM~13884295
> *Went to Catalina Island yesterday to practice my photography... Some are taken with the Canon T1i DSLR with a 18-200mm Tamron lens and some with a regular point and shoot Samsung, can you tell which one is which? DSLR & P&S?
> 
> Practicing deep depth of field and shallow depth of field.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW! Gorgeous pictures! I love the American flag and Seagull one.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 5 2009, 08:58 PM~13798115
> *Last one I can post from this set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Kutty that shit is off the hook!!

You have come a long ways, keep up the great work


----------



## drasticbean

*my new toy......got it today......*


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 13 2009, 11:04 PM~13882127
> *from Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn! Nice shot man! Was that moon PhotoShopped in or manipulated in size? If not, it looks huge!

Good flick


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@May 14 2009, 08:26 AM~13884295
> *Went to Catalina Island yesterday to practice my photography... Some are taken with the Canon T1i DSLR with a 18-200mm Tamron lens and some with a regular point and shoot Samsung, can you tell which one is which? DSLR & P&S?
> 
> Practicing deep depth of field and shallow depth of field.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 14 2009, 02:30 PM~13887826
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new toy......got it today......
> *


Awwwwww yeah man! Get to work Bean! You got some pics of some girlies to be takin'! :cheesy:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 14 2009, 03:30 PM~13887826
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new toy......got it today......
> *


Nice.....  

Too bad only chavalas use Nikon. :0


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+May 13 2009, 08:37 PM~13879712-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@May 14 2009, 12:04 AM~13882127
> *from Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 14 2009, 05:44 PM~13887991
> *Nice.....
> 
> Too bad only chavalas use Nikon.  :0
> *


ouch... that hurt..... :angry:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 14 2009, 05:35 PM~13887891
> *Awwwwww yeah man!  Get to work Bean!  You got some pics of some girlies to be takin'!  :cheesy:
> *


i will be calling you for some help..... :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 14 2009, 04:02 PM~13888190
> *ouch... that hurt..... :angry:
> *


I kid, man. Good luck with your future photos. I'm sure you'll take some nice ones with that new gear. :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 14 2009, 06:03 PM~13888210
> *I kid, man.  Good luck with your future photos.  I'm sure you'll take some nice ones with that new gear.  :thumbsup:
> *


*bro... its all in fun...
i hope to learn from everyone..... i was going to get a super zoon SONY HX1 instead...*


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 14 2009, 04:21 PM~13888408
> *bro... its all in fun...
> i hope to learn from everyone..... i was going to get a super zoon SONY HX1 instead...
> *


I would recommend you learn the following in this order. 

1. Aperture Priority Mode
2. Shutter Priority Mode
3. Manual Mode(once you're comfortable, always shoot in this mode)* 

Ultimately, everything is about proper exposure. Once you've master that, your eye and natural abilities will do the rest. 

I would also recommend this book:










It gets you thinking. 

You being in the NYC area, you have an amazing landscape to work with. So, get snapping and start posting. 
----

And last but not least. I sell this for $20 if you're ever interested:

*Perfect Exposure for Digital Photography*

This video will change the way you use your camera! Understanding the zone system is essential for capturing great photos. Ones’ that look the way you always wanted. If you just leave metering to the camera, your photos will look dull and flat. Start getting your exposures right and your photographs will be crisp and full of detail and depth. Become a better photographer... a much better photographer, in just over an hour! You can even use your cameras built in meter. Tim makes it so easy, you’ll laugh.

Tim Cooper has been travelling all over the nation for several years, helping thousands of photographers hone their craft. A huge crowd favorite has always been his sessions on the Zone System for Digital Photographers. For the first time ever, Tim sat down in his studio and captured the magic on this video. As you watch, Tims’ plain English style will cause you to understand light and exposure.


----------



## _Bandido_

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 14 2009, 03:04 AM~13882127
> *from Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 14 2009, 06:28 PM~13888481
> *I would recommend you learn the following in this order.
> 
> 1. Aperture Priority Mode
> 2. Shutter Priority Mode
> 3. Manual Mode(once you're comfortable, always shoot in this mode)*
> 
> Ultimately, everything is about proper exposure.  Once you've master that, your eye and natural abilities will do the rest.
> 
> I would also recommend this book:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It gets you thinking.
> 
> You being in the NYC area, you have an amazing landscape to work with.  So, get snapping and start posting.  ----
> 
> And last but not least.  I sell this for $20 if you're ever interested:
> 
> Perfect Exposure for Digital Photography
> 
> This video will change the way you use your camera! Understanding the zone system is essential for capturing great photos. Ones’ that look the way you always wanted. If you just leave metering to the camera, your photos will look dull and flat. Start getting your exposures right and your photographs will be crisp and full of detail and depth. Become a better photographer... a much better photographer, in just over an hour! You can even use your cameras built in meter. Tim makes it so easy, you’ll laugh.
> 
> Tim Cooper has been travelling all over the nation for several years, helping thousands of photographers hone their craft. A huge crowd favorite has always been his sessions on the Zone System for Digital Photographers. For the first time ever, Tim sat down in his studio and captured the magic on this video. As you watch, Tims’ plain English style will cause you to understand light and exposure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*THIS IS WHY I THINK THIS IS ONE OF THE BEST TOPIC ON LAY IT LOW..

instead of telling me to do a search in all these pages (like most people would say to someone that need help) you are giving me valuable information on how to start from the begining....*


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 14 2009, 04:28 PM~13888481
> *
> ----
> 
> And last but not least.  I sell this for $20 if you're ever interested:
> 
> Perfect Exposure for Digital Photography
> 
> This video will change the way you use your camera! Understanding the zone system is essential for capturing great photos. Ones’ that look the way you always wanted. If you just leave metering to the camera, your photos will look dull and flat. Start getting your exposures right and your photographs will be crisp and full of detail and depth. Become a better photographer... a much better photographer, in just over an hour! You can even use your cameras built in meter. Tim makes it so easy, you’ll laugh.
> 
> Tim Cooper has been travelling all over the nation for several years, helping thousands of photographers hone their craft. A huge crowd favorite has always been his sessions on the Zone System for Digital Photographers. For the first time ever, Tim sat down in his studio and captured the magic on this video. As you watch, Tims’ plain English style will cause you to understand light and exposure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is really helpful i bought one from carlos ! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LurchPP




----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+May 14 2009, 04:55 PM~13888787-->
> 
> 
> 
> *THIS IS WHY I THINK THIS IS ONE OF THE BEST TOPIC ON LAY IT LOW..
> 
> instead of telling me to do a search in all these pages (like most people would say to someone that need help) you are giving me valuable information on how to start from the begining....*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ----
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 14 2009, 04:59 PM~13888837
> *this is really helpful i bought one from carlos !  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


---

Sharing knowledge is where it's at. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412

Congrat's BEAN ... 
Welcome to the NIKON Familia :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@May 14 2009, 07:13 PM~13888993
> *Congrat's BEAN ...
> Welcome to the NIKON Familia  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 14 2009, 03:44 PM~13887991
> *Nice.....
> 
> Too bad only chavalas use Nikon.  :0
> *


Carlos, you are too funny! When you come back to LA?

Bean! Congrats my friend! Here is some other reading material to go along with Carlos' suggestion.

The Digital Photography Book Vol 1 & @ by Scott Kelby


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 14 2009, 06:14 PM~13889559
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dayum!!! is that Leonard's ride?


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 14 2009, 06:14 PM~13889559
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY NICE MANDO!
MY FAVORITE CAR OF ALL TIME.
PURO


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 14 2009, 06:17 PM~13889593
> *dayum!!! is that Leonard's ride?
> *


Yes Sir! Thats one bad Monte! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 14 2009, 06:20 PM~13889618
> *VERY NICE MANDO!
> MY FAVORITE CAR OF ALL TIME.
> PURO
> *


Thanks! :biggrin: One of my favorites. My #1 would be the 58 Impala Rag!


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

If I were looking to upgrade from a point and shoot from walmart to something a bit nicer but not too budget breaking, where would you recommend I start?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST




----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 14 2009, 06:35 PM~13889784
> *If I were looking to upgrade from a point and shoot from walmart to something a bit nicer but not too budget breaking, where would you recommend I start?
> *


What's your budget? The most important factor in upgrading is how much $ you have or are willing to spend.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 14 2009, 06:35 PM~13889784
> *If I were looking to upgrade from a point and shoot from walmart to something a bit nicer but not too budget breaking, where would you recommend I start?
> *


OH SHIT ANOTHER buy NIKON VS buy CANON DISCUSSION!!! 

Who will start first Jae or Carlos????? :biggrin:

lol just kidding!!!!


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by nobueno+May 14 2009, 08:43 PM~13889859-->
> 
> 
> 
> What's your budget? The most important factor in upgrading is how much $ you have or are willing to spend.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know it won't be as cheap as I'd like, but I'd really like to stay under $300 if at all possible.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big Mando 88_@May 14 2009, 08:44 PM~13889880
> *OH SHIT ANOTHER buy NIKON VS buy CANON DISCUSSION!!!
> 
> Who will start first  Jae or Carlos?????  :biggrin:
> 
> lol just kidding!!!!
> *


Lol, I think I missed that one :cheesy:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 14 2009, 06:44 PM~13889880
> *OH SHIT ANOTHER buy NIKON VS buy CANON DISCUSSION!!!
> 
> Who will start first  Jae or Carlos?????  :biggrin:
> 
> lol just kidding!!!!
> *


I'm too tired to debate... I raise the white flag on this one... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 14 2009, 08:51 PM~13889940
> *I'm too tired to debate... I raise the white flag on this one...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0  :rofl:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 14 2009, 06:50 PM~13889927
> *I know it won't be as cheap as I'd like, but I'd really like to stay under $300 if at all possible.
> Lol, I think I missed that one :cheesy:
> *


lol, 

I would say to check some camera websites. Alot of them have a used camera section that good working quality cameras for decent prices. Adorama.com has a quality rating system that tells the condition the camera is in. As for a good starter i would say Nikon d40 - d60. Brand is just preference. Nikon & Canon are great brands. I've only owned nikon so I cant tell you about canon.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 14 2009, 06:51 PM~13889940
> *I'm too tired to debate... I raise the white flag on this one...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Bandido$+May 14 2009, 04:31 PM~13888525-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CHUKO [email protected] 14 2009, 03:50 PM~13888053
> *Nice
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2009, 11:05 AM~13885307
> *:0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2009, 06:43 AM~13883107
> *Wows  :0    Bad as TwoTonz :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2009, 06:47 AM~13883126
> *  thats a bad ass pic
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks Fellas
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2009, 07:58 AM~13883562
> *thats crazy dope....is that a train zooming by in the background?? :cheesy:  :0  :cheesy: ....nice work my friend!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks mr Fish I.....it was a diesel truck with a 48' or 52' enclosed trailer
> <!--QuoteBegin-El Volo_@May 14 2009, 03:33 PM~13887871
> *Damn!  Nice shot man!  Was that moon PhotoShopped in or manipulated in size?  If not, it looks huge!
> 
> Good flick
> *


thanks man, i photoshop it in


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 14 2009, 09:00 PM~13890015
> *lol,
> 
> I would say to check some camera websites. Alot of them have a used camera section that good working quality cameras for decent prices. Adorama.com has a quality rating system that tells the condition the camera is in. As for a good starter i would say Nikon d40 - d60. Brand is just preference. Nikon & Canon are great brands. I've only owned nikon so I cant tell you about canon.
> *



Thanks. I'll be checking into it. Hopefully funding will allow an upgrade soon. But not likely. But at least I'll have all the information I need when I do go to upgrade


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 14 2009, 02:48 PM~13887305
> *Kutty that shit is off the hook!!
> 
> You have come a long ways, keep up the great work
> *



Thanks man....


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 14 2009, 07:28 PM~13890272
> *Thanks man....
> *


Kutty, you are killing it as always! 

Twotonz, sick flick! How are things?


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 14 2009, 08:40 PM~13889822
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

two words brotha....Bleach White :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 14 2009, 07:42 PM~13890422
> *Kutty, you are killing it as always!
> 
> Twotonz, sick flick! How are things?
> *


good man....just waiting on a few shoots to go thru


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 14 2009, 07:42 PM~13890422
> *Kutty, you are killing it as always!
> 
> Twotonz, sick flick!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 14 2009, 07:42 PM~13890422
> *Kutty, you are killing it as always!
> 
> 
> Twotonz, sick flick! How are things?
> *




Thanks Jae


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 14 2009, 07:35 PM~13889784
> *If I were looking to upgrade from a point and shoot from walmart to something a bit nicer but not too budget breaking, where would you recommend I start?
> *


give me 400 and its yours


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 15 2009, 09:09 AM~13894547
> *give me 400 and its yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You'd have to give me a little bit to see if I could do that. I'm still waiting on one of my paychecks. But I'll shoot you back if I can.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 14 2009, 05:14 PM~13889559
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: Damn! That Monte is bad-ass!


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 14 2009, 01:22 PM~13886508
> *WOW! Gorgeous pictures! I love the American flag and Seagull one.
> *



thank you :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

Meeting time!


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 15 2009, 09:45 PM~13902060
> *Meeting time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 15 2009, 09:45 PM~13902060
> *Meeting time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICKKKKKKKKKKK SHOT JAE!! ANOTHER MONUMENTAL CAPTURE IN TIME.
WELL DONE
PURO


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 15 2009, 09:31 AM~13895675
> *:wow: Damn!  That Monte is bad-ass!
> *


I KNOW I REALLY LIKE THAT ONE TOO.
P


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 15 2009, 09:45 PM~13902060
> *Meeting time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick shot Jae


----------



## PURO CERVANTES




----------



## NIMSTER64

* SOLD SOLD SOLD*




> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 15 2009, 08:09 AM~13894547
> *give me 400 and its yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 15 2009, 11:45 PM~13902060
> *Meeting time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is good shot....i like to!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 16 2009, 09:48 AM~13904886
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 16 2009, 09:48 AM~13904886
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks everyone for the photo comments and a huge thank you to Puro for including me in the evolution of Lowrider Supreme and more importantly thank you for your friendship! Jae


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 16 2009, 01:38 PM~13906243
> *Thanks everyone for the photo comments and a huge thank you to Puro for including me in the evolution of Lowrider Supreme and more importantly thank you for your friendship! Jae
> *


JUST SO EVERYONE IS AWARE, JAE IS THE *VERY FIRST* GUY TO CONTACT THIS HOMIE FROM THE NORTH TO GET MY NAME OUT THERE! FOR THAT I WILL ALWAYS BE THANKFUL.
THANKS FRIEND!
PURO


----------



## HitemHard78

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 15 2009, 09:45 PM~13902060
> *Meeting time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CLASSIC


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 15 2009, 09:45 PM~13902060
> *Meeting time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 16 2009, 09:48 AM~13904886
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 16 2009, 09:33 AM~13904790
> *sick shot Jae
> *


x222222222


----------



## PROVOK

:biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK




----------



## PROVOK

last ones 4 the night


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno+May 15 2009, 08:45 PM~13902060-->
> 
> 
> 
> Meeting time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> tight pic jae
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PROVOK_@May 16 2009, 08:36 PM~13909149
> *last ones 4 the night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn i want a fisheye lens  
badass pics


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 16 2009, 10:37 PM~13909642
> *tight pic jae
> damn i want a fisheye lens
> badass pics
> *


fisheye lens are badass


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 16 2009, 01:51 PM~13906320
> *JUST SO EVERYONE IS AWARE, JAE IS THE VERY FIRST GUY TO CONTACT THIS HOMIE FROM THE NORTH TO GET MY NAME OUT THERE! FOR THAT I WILL ALWAYS BE THANKFUL.
> THANKS FRIEND!
> PURO
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: 

Oh, and I took that photo too! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Just something I took while hangin out the Majestics C.C. Avondale, AZ today


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 16 2009, 09:29 PM~13909096
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 16 2009, 11:08 PM~13909849
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :worship:  :worship:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> 
> Oh, and I took that photo too!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



YES SICK PHOTO!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 17 2009, 12:15 AM~13910187
> *Just something I took while hangin out the Majestics C.C. Avondale, AZ today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice Mando, looks like a real beat up hopper.
P


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 16 2009, 09:29 PM~13909096
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



great photo shoot :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK

thanks 4 all the compliments


----------



## Richard Slapson




----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 16 2009, 12:51 PM~13906320
> *JUST SO EVERYONE IS AWARE, JAE IS THE VERY FIRST GUY TO CONTACT THIS HOMIE FROM THE NORTH TO GET MY NAME OUT THERE! FOR THAT I WILL ALWAYS BE THANKFUL.
> THANKS FRIEND!
> PURO
> *


I've never met Jae in person, but he seems like a real cool vato. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 16 2009, 11:15 PM~13910187
> *Just something I took while hangin out the Majestics C.C. Avondale, AZ today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo

Good shots Provok!



> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@May 17 2009, 12:37 PM~13912792
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shot Guero! :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 17 2009, 03:01 PM~13913142
> *I've never met Jae in person, but he seems like a real cool vato.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Dustin, I was waiting for you today at Legg Lake but I had to bounce to Best of Friends.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 15 2009, 09:45 PM~13902060
> *Meeting time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is a tight pic!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 17 2009, 04:01 PM~13913499
> *That is a tight pic!
> *


Thanks Kutty!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 16 2009, 09:33 AM~13904790
> *sick shot Jae
> *


Thanks TwoTonz! 

Sick set of images Provok! 

Thanks everyone for the comments!


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 17 2009, 02:03 PM~13913155
> *Good shots Provok!
> Nice shot Guero!  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks broham


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@May 17 2009, 05:08 PM~13913903
> *thanks broham
> *


NICE PICS GUERO!
X2


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 16 2009, 09:32 PM~13909122
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



These are sick Provok..nice work!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Photoshoot I did this weekend. Model Bindi Baby


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

some pics my wife took. she don't like editing to much but if you guys can help me out and making them look better so I can show her that it is ok I would apreciate it


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 17 2009, 02:21 PM~13913269
> *Thanks Dustin, I was waiting for you today at Legg Lake but I had to bounce to Best of Friends.
> *


Ah, so you were there! I thought you were a "no-show". I guess you must have left pretty early. I got there a little after 10am. 

...or, are you avoiding me? :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+May 17 2009, 06:23 PM~13914910-->
> 
> 
> 
> Photoshoot I did this weekend. Model Bindi Baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@May 17 2009, 08:25 PM~13916244
> *some pics my wife took. she don't like editing to much but if you guys can help me out and making them look better so I can show her that it is ok I would apreciate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 17 2009, 11:41 PM~13916920
> *:wow:
> :thumbsup:
> *


I WILL GIVE HER THE FEED BACK. THANKS BRO.


----------



## Twotonz

sweet shots Mando


----------



## lowrr

just some shoot I took


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@May 17 2009, 11:09 PM~13917170
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just some shoot I took
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon

Provok...Nice and clean  

Jae...sweet capture of the meeting !  

Mando...sick shots bro  

Guero...Great shots homie  

Nimster....Pictures came out great bro.Ill be in chitown for the next picnic ...see you there homie! :biggrin: 

lowr...very sexy shots :thumbsup:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@May 18 2009, 06:20 AM~13918207
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@May 18 2009, 12:09 AM~13917170
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@May 17 2009, 10:09 PM~13917170
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just some shoot I took
> *


 :wow:  :wow:


----------



## chairmnofthboard




----------



## chairmnofthboard




----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@May 18 2009, 09:19 AM~13919580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shots Luke! I was going to head out there last night but I was too beat from being in the sun all day...


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 17 2009, 06:23 PM~13914910
> *Photoshoot I did this weekend. Model Bindi Baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Where's the shot with the car hopping in the background? :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 17 2009, 10:39 PM~13916914
> *Ah, so you were there!  I thought you were a "no-show".  I guess you must have left pretty early.  I got there a little after 10am.
> 
> ...or, are you avoiding me?  :biggrin:
> *


I was there from 6:45 to 9:30am so we just missed each other. I had to get to Best of Friends. :biggrin: 

No sir, not avoiding you. I was hoping you would show while I was there! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

I just developed two rolls of 35mm b/w film today. I'll print them with the enlarger on wednesday, so i'll upload them wednesday so that you guys can see what 35mm film & regular lens filters do. :0 :biggrin: SAY NO TO PHOTOSHOP!!!


----------



## Stickz

thats right Nacho, those are the good words from Estevan... I think this summer I will have to stick to those words..

but heres some more ish.. no photoshop










Who all is certified for programs in here? I have CS2 & CS3 under my belt, certified at my tech school this year for Graphic Design. Heres one of my assignments I had, How easy to make my own magazine.. My own photo too.. of course.. All designed in Photoshop CS3, Logos in Illustrator CS3.. I'm ready to make it B"I"G!










:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+May 17 2009, 11:02 PM~13917105-->
> 
> 
> 
> sweet shots Mando
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2009, 06:20 AM~13918207
> *Mando...sick shots bro
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks guys!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-El Volo_@May 18 2009, 12:42 PM~13921632
> *Where's the shot with the car hopping in the background?   :biggrin:
> *


you mean this one.........


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@May 17 2009, 11:09 PM~13917170
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just some shoot I took
> *


whos this chick, shes HOTTT!! :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

Wassup Big Mondo, great shots as usual


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by lowrr+May 17 2009, 11:09 PM~13917170-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just some shoot I took
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lovin that first one! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2009, 06:20 AM~13918207
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dammnnn! thats fucking sick magic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2009, 09:19 AM~13919580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Stickz_@May 18 2009, 03:49 PM~13923726
> *thats right Nacho, those are the good words from Estevan... I think this summer I will have to stick to those words..
> 
> but heres some more ish.. no photoshop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who all is certified for programs in here? I have CS2 & CS3 under my belt, certified at my tech school this year for Graphic Design. Heres one of my assignments I had, How easy to make my own magazine.. My own photo too.. of course.. All designed in Photoshop CS3, Logos in Illustrator CS3.. I'm ready to make it B"I"G!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


you got some mad talent stickz! keep it up homeboy!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@May 18 2009, 05:11 PM~13924513
> *Wassup Big Mondo, great shots as usual
> *


thanks homie!!!! :biggrin: what been up to big dog?


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@May 17 2009, 11:09 PM~13917170
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just some shoot I took
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 17 2009, 12:15 AM~13910187
> *Just something I took while hangin out the Majestics C.C. Avondale, AZ today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@May 18 2009, 12:09 AM~13917170
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just some shoot I took
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 18 2009, 04:07 PM~13924471
> *you mean this one.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :worship: :worship:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Mr.74_@May 18 2009, 04:10 PM~13924498
> *whos this chick, shes HOTTT!! :biggrin:
> *


x2!!!


----------



## andrewlister

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 15 2009, 09:45 PM~13902060
> *Meeting time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a great shot man! :thumbsup:


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 17 2009, 12:29 AM~13909096
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



These are sick.... :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 17 2009, 12:32 AM~13909122
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0 Nice angle and focus choice


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## carsofabq

Just been playing around lately


----------



## djtwigsta

Wow... amazing lighting. How much post work was done for these? Did you do most of the lighting on set?


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta+May 19 2009, 08:00 AM~13932576-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good stuff Twig... :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-carsofabq_@May 19 2009, 08:05 AM~13932628
> *Just been playing around lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 19 2009, 12:37 PM~13932958
> *Good stuff Twig...  :biggrin:
> :0
> *



Thanks... I did a mild trick lighting shot of her in a backseat of a beemer but afraid to post since I went the under exposed route on it again lmao... Reason I was asking Ringo about his shots. Much respect to planning that as that takes an artistic mind to set up :0


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 19 2009, 09:25 AM~13932851
> *Wow... amazing lighting. How much post work was done for these? Did you do most of the lighting on set?
> *


No not much at all just a border fade and a sig on the rose ones.


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 19 2009, 10:03 AM~13933254
> *Thanks... I did a mild trick lighting shot of her in a backseat of a beemer but afraid to post since I went the under exposed route on it again lmao... Reason I was asking Ringo about his shots. Much respect to planning that as that takes an artistic mind to set up  :0
> *



Post it up no one here is hatin just take the comments and work with them.

I just took mommas roses from Mothers day into the bedroom at night and just started taking pics with the flashlight and a long exposure and moving it around. My first time doing it I was really happy with the outcome


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 19 2009, 09:03 AM~13933254
> *Thanks... I did a mild trick lighting shot of her in a backseat of a beemer but afraid to post since I went the under exposed route on it again lmao... Reason I was asking Ringo about his shots. Much respect to planning that as that takes an artistic mind to set up  :0
> *


Ah man, post it up! Over-exposed... Under-exposed... Angle... Lighting... Pose... Composition... BLAH! There's always someone who can criticize your work... here on Layitlow... or anywhere, for that matter... no matter how "perfect" the photo is. You can't please everyone, but when it comes to the artistic side of photography work, all that matters is that you please yourself. 

When I worked full-time in the Lowrider Magazine office, a couple of the vetran photographers always criticized my work and the work of others' in the office. Most of the time, they actually put everyone's work down, but their own... and _their_ work wasn't even "all that" anyway... so it's funny. Come to think of it, they never complimented other peoples' work ever! I think they were just jealous and burnt out and felt some kind of power by shit-talking. 

I know most are not here in this thread to shit-talk but to help out by giving suggestions, and that's cool. 

What you're doing Twig is art. There's no defined set of rules when it comes to art. That's why I come to this thread... just to see people's artwork. You'll rarely see me criticize anybody's work, if ever at all... unless they ask for my opinion. But even then, my opinion isn't always right anyways. Photography is in the eye of the... photographer. 

Keep doing your thang man... You got a fan here... You've taken some badass photos, Twig, just as do most of you people posting up in this thread! :thumbsup: 

Now Twig, post up some pics damn it!


----------



## djtwigsta

I agree its all about the art... reason I like coming in this thread to expand ideas. I also like to know about the post work as I limit mine as much as possible.

carsofabq: thats a badd ass idea.... nice execution.


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@May 19 2009, 08:05 AM~13932628
> *Just been playing around lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ricndaregal

any recomendations for a good nikon starters lens?


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 19 2009, 11:24 AM~13935033
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree its all about the art... reason I like coming in this thread to expand ideas. I also like to know about the post work as I limit mine as much as possible.
> 
> carsofabq: thats a badd ass idea.... nice execution.
> *


Holy crap! This is truly a bad-ass shot!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@May 19 2009, 12:29 PM~13935100
> *any recomendations for a good nikon starters lens?
> *


What's your budget?

Off the top of my head. 

Tamron 17-50mm 2.8 ~ Around $400


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@May 19 2009, 12:26 PM~13935057
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


X2!!


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 19 2009, 03:33 PM~13935142
> *Holy crap!  This is truly a bad-ass shot!
> *



LMAO... if this was from one of my friends i would take this as sarcasm with a smile on it... hahahahah :biggrin: BTW this was for a BMW calendar shoot... got plenty more and doing another tonight in beantown.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 19 2009, 11:48 AM~13935341
> *LMAO... if this was from one of my friends i would take this as sarcasm with a smile on it... hahahahah  :biggrin: BTW this was for a BMW calendar shoot... got plenty more and doing another tonight in beantown.
> *


No sarcasm here.


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 19 2009, 12:24 PM~13935033
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree its all about the art... reason I like coming in this thread to expand ideas. I also like to know about the post work as I limit mine as much as possible.
> 
> carsofabq: thats a badd ass idea.... nice execution.
> *


I like the photo, what the hell are you afraid of.


----------



## El Volo

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: El Volo, *THUGG PASSION 2*, WestTxFinest, carsofabq, ricndaregal

:0 :0 :0 

:wave:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 19 2009, 12:38 PM~13935200
> *What's your budget?
> 
> Off the top of my head.
> 
> Tamron 17-50mm 2.8 ~ Around $400
> *


havent really set a budget yet. im finally gonna jump into a d-90 next month but was wonderin if i should go with the best buy version that comes with the 18-105mm or should i look at a kit from b&h where they have kits with different lens to choose from


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 19 2009, 12:57 PM~13934675
> *Ah man, post it up!  Over-exposed... Under-exposed... Angle... Lighting... Pose... Composition... BLAH!  There's always someone who can criticize your work... here on Layitlow... or anywhere, for that matter... no matter how "perfect" the photo is.  You can't please everyone, but when it comes to the artistic side of photography work, all that matters is that you please yourself.
> 
> When I worked full-time in the Lowrider Magazine office, a couple of the vetran photographers always criticized my work and the work of others' in the office.  Most of the time, they actually put everyone's work down, but their own... and their work wasn't even "all that" anyway... so it's funny.  Come to think of it, they never complimented other peoples' work ever!  I think they were just jealous and burnt out and felt some kind of power by shit-talking.
> 
> I know most are not here in this thread to shit-talk but to help out by giving suggestions, and that's cool.
> 
> What you're doing Twig is art.  There's no defined set of rules when it comes to art.  That's why I come to this thread... just to see people's artwork.  You'll rarely see me criticize anybody's work, if ever at all... unless they ask for my opinion.  But even then, my opinion isn't always right anyways.  Photography is in the eye of the... photographer.
> 
> Keep doing your thang man... You got a fan here...  You've taken some badass photos, Twig, just as do most of you people posting up in this thread!  :thumbsup:
> 
> Now Twig, post up some pics damn it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

















Pictured here is a rare up close and personal photo of the founder of Rollerz Only Car Club, Troy Staehler, sitting at his office desk in his Southern California home. Rollerz Only has over 1,300 members world wide and is one of the largest and most controversial custom-car clubs in existence today, consisting of mostly lowrider-type vehicles. In background (partially visible) are two R.O. members and in the foreground, thousands of dollars of cash and one of the R.O. club plaques (depicting the club logo with a couple dice).


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 19 2009, 02:19 PM~13935721
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: El Volo, THUGG PASSION 2, WestTxFinest, carsofabq, ricndaregal
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> 
> :wave:
> *


i learn from the BEST...but im embarrased to post my work here...u guys are the GURU of flickers...how u been my friend


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

nice fucken shot


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

nice shot


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2+May 19 2009, 12:20 PM~13935735-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 What's up Manny!? Thanks for reference!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-THUGG PASSION 2_@May 19 2009, 12:21 PM~13935746
> *i learn from the BEST...but im embarrased to post my work here...u guys are the GURU of flickers...how u been my friend
> *


Ah man, I've seen some of the NICE shots you've taken...  No haters in this thread... post 'em up! :thumbsup:

I've been good man, how have you been? What's new with you? How's the fam?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 19 2009, 11:57 AM~13934675
> *Ah man, post it up!  Over-exposed... Under-exposed... Angle... Lighting... Pose... Composition... BLAH!  There's always someone who can criticize your work... here on Layitlow... or anywhere, for that matter... no matter how "perfect" the photo is.  You can't please everyone, but when it comes to the artistic side of photography work, all that matters is that you please yourself.
> 
> When I worked full-time in the Lowrider Magazine office, a couple of the vetran photographers always criticized my work and the work of others' in the office.  Most of the time, they actually put everyone's work down, but their own... and their work wasn't even "all that" anyway... so it's funny.  Come to think of it, they never complimented other peoples' work ever!  I think they were just jealous and burnt out and felt some kind of power by shit-talking.
> 
> I know most are not here in this thread to shit-talk but to help out by giving suggestions, and that's cool.
> 
> What you're doing Twig is art.  There's no defined set of rules when it comes to art.  That's why I come to this thread... just to see people's artwork.  You'll rarely see me criticize anybody's work, if ever at all... unless they ask for my opinion.  But even then, my opinion isn't always right anyways.  Photography is in the eye of the... photographer.
> 
> Keep doing your thang man... You got a fan here...  You've taken some badass photos, Twig, just as do most of you people posting up in this thread!  :thumbsup:
> 
> Now Twig, post up some pics damn it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yup, if we shoot text book, all our photos would look the same. Your imagination, creativity and style is what makes it art! Post up homie!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@May 19 2009, 01:24 PM~13935773
> *nice fucken shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks homie!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Hey Jae, curious, is the homie holding a paddle or what???


----------



## RO.LIFER

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 19 2009, 02:13 PM~13936346
> *Hey Jae, curious, is the homie holding a paddle or what???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I SPY 2 PADDLES :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@May 19 2009, 03:00 PM~13936973
> *I SPY 2 PADDLES :0
> *


yup, ouch!!!


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 19 2009, 02:06 PM~13937049
> *yup, ouch!!!
> *


they really use those like a frat?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@May 19 2009, 03:15 PM~13937168
> *they really use those like a frat?
> *


I heard that a certain clubs from the 70's do. If you fuck up and violate a club rule/law. you get it. The homie I talked said, non club members can not hold a plaque. Someone took a pic of a chic holding the plaque. They found out whos plaque it was and they were punished!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 19 2009, 02:13 PM~13936346
> *Hey Jae, curious, is the homie holding a paddle or what???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yup, there are actually two in the photo and they both get used. Violate the rules and suffer the swat! Lifestyle does not mess around! No one is immune from a swat!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@May 19 2009, 01:19 PM~13935729
> *havent really set a budget yet. im finally gonna jump into a d-90 next month but was wonderin if i should go with the best buy version that comes with the 18-105mm  or should i look at a kit from b&h where they have kits with different lens to choose from
> *


Buy the D90 body and Tamron lens from BH or Adorama. It's a great combination!


----------



## Richard Slapson

thats fucking gay :uh:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 19 2009, 04:50 PM~13938262
> *Yup, there are actually two in the photo and they both get used. Violate the rules and suffer the swat! Lifestyle does not mess around! No one is immune from a swat!
> *


Just wondering Jae, was TOON$ at that meeting?
I don't see him in the pic?
P


----------



## lowrr

Thank you all


----------



## Toro

The creators of Impalas Magazine are bringing something new to the streets. In the last year we have brought you something special and unique in a publication that we believe stands apart from the rest. We, as custom car lovers have found our niche with Impalas Magazine, but felt we could do the same to another genre of highly sought after custom cars-the American Bomb. American Bombs Magazine will be pieced together by the hands, minds, eyes, and hearts of the same small but unique and individualized staff that have whole heartedly captured the eyes of many as they flip through the pages of Impalas Magazine. Double page photos, unique angles, beautiful models, bright colors, bright chrome, unique set up, interviews, insights, and photographs of completely custom to fully restored originals is what we are bringing to the table. 

Set to be launched on January 1, 2010, American Bombs will surely set new standards with the ideas, heart, and dedication that will be synonymous with its ability to stir the fondest of memories of those that have grown up alongside a true vintage vehicle.

For those that have longed for a true “bombs only” magazine, your time has come. Get ready to sit back and flip through the pages of American Bombs and take a little trip to the past as we bring you works of art from the 30’s to 50’s. We will tastefully and artistically showcase why these rolling master pieces are viewed as true American classics and are an honored part of history in this lifestyle that we all share. We hope to inspire those who have a back yard jewel to bring it back to life and at the same time bring you some of the most uniquely built and sought after vehicles from days gone by that are built by those that live, breath, and bleed the vintage embodiment that we all know as BOMBS along with stories of many of the individuals and car clubs that have paved the way for the new generation of the vintage builders. 

We would also like to invite you to take this time and give any suggestion on what you would like to see in American Bombs. 

Jesse “Toro” Jimenez
Editor
Impalas Magazine & American Bombs


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@May 19 2009, 05:15 PM~13937168
> *they really use those like a frat?
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: hno:


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@May 19 2009, 04:24 PM~13935773
> *nice fucken shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wow :0 Can i have the car.... :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@May 20 2009, 01:05 AM~13942156
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all
> *



Like the angle on this one....


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 19 2009, 12:29 PM~13935840
> *No haters in this thread... post 'em up!  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 19 2009, 04:51 PM~13938276
> *Buy the D90 body and Tamron lens from BH or Adorama. It's a great combination!
> *


 thanks jae uffin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 19 2009, 07:23 PM~13939961
> *Just wondering Jae, was TOON$ at that meeting?
> I don't see him in the pic?
> P
> *


P, Cartoon was at the meeting. He's just out of view. This meeting was held during the Grand National Roadster Show in Pomona this year.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@May 20 2009, 07:17 AM~13944713
> * thanks jae uffin:
> *


No problem my friend! Glad to help. Let me know if you need anything else! [email protected]


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 20 2009, 12:59 AM~13943189
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 20 2009, 08:12 AM~13945148
> *P, Cartoon was at the meeting. He's just out of view. This meeting was held during the Grand National Roadster Show in Pomona this year.
> *


----------



## carsofabq

:biggrin: :uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 20 2009, 08:38 AM~13945381
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83




----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 20 2009, 12:20 PM~13947672
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@May 20 2009, 06:28 PM~13950152
> *Nice
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

went down town with my son and snaped a few let me know what i need to do fellas.positive or negative I can handel it  I know I am not at the level that you guys are but I am not working with high end equipment homies. at least not yet until I do better 























































and some birdies that nest in my back yard. wifey pics. I still have to try to take some of the birdies tomorrow


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@May 19 2009, 10:05 PM~13942156
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all
> *


fuckin nice


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 20 2009, 07:16 PM~13950545
> *went down town with my son and snaped a few let me know what i need to do fellas.positive or negative I can handel it   I know I am not at the level that you guys are but I am not working with high end equipment homies. at least not yet until I do better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some birdies that nest in my back yard. wifey pics. I still have to try to take some of the birdies tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the fountain ones. And I love the ones your wife took of the birds


----------



## BLVD

*You'll Be Seeing A Lot Of Top Notch Photography In AMERICAN BOMBS Magazine Soon...*


----------



## Rod Stewart




----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by lowrr+May 19 2009, 09:05 PM~13942156-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another nice shot Lowrr! Are you shooting these shots for modeling portfolios or business promotions? Or a magazine? Good looking girls you've shot... They from O.C.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2009, 10:59 PM~13943189
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The creators of Impalas Magazine are bringing something new to the streets.  In the last year we have brought you something special and unique in a publication that we believe stands apart from the rest.  We, as custom car lovers have found our niche with Impalas Magazine, but felt we could do the same to another genre of highly sought after custom cars-the American Bomb.  American Bombs Magazine will be pieced together by the hands, minds, eyes, and hearts of the same small but unique and individualized staff that have whole heartedly captured the eyes of many as they flip through the pages of Impalas Magazine.  Double page photos, unique angles, beautiful models, bright colors, bright chrome, unique set up, interviews, insights, and photographs of completely custom to fully restored originals is what we are bringing to the table.
> 
> Set to be launched on January 1, 2010, American Bombs will surely set new standards with the ideas, heart, and dedication that will be synonymous with its ability to stir the fondest of memories of those that have grown up alongside a true vintage vehicle.
> 
> For those that have longed for a true “bombs only” magazine, your time has come.  Get ready to sit back and flip through the pages of American Bombs and take a little trip to the past as we bring you works of art from the 30’s to 50’s.  We will tastefully and artistically showcase why these rolling master pieces are viewed as true American classics and are an honored part of history in this lifestyle that we all share.  We hope to inspire those who have a back yard jewel to bring it back to life and at the same time bring you some of the most uniquely built and sought after vehicles from days gone by that are built by those that live, breath, and bleed the vintage embodiment that we all know as BOMBS along with stories of many of the individuals and car clubs that have paved the way for the new generation of the vintage builders.
> 
> We would also like to invite you to take this time and give any suggestion on what you would like to see in American Bombs.
> 
> Jesse “Toro” Jimenez
> Editor
> Impalas Magazine & American Bombs
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 Dang, that's quite an intro! Right on, Toro! Glad to see that Impalas is doing so well and I look forward to seeing American Bombs! Dang, that's two new lowriding magazines coming out now! American Bombs and Blvd Cruisers Magazine! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2009, 07:38 AM~13945381
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2009, 11:20 AM~13947672
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: Sexy.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@May 20 2009, 04:16 PM~13950545
> *went down town with my son and snaped a few let me know what i need to do fellas.positive or negative I can handel it   I know I am not at the level that you guys are but I am not working with high end equipment homies. at least not yet until I do better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and some birdies that nest in my back yard. wifey pics. I still have to try to take some of the birdies tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good stuff Nimster! Keep 'em comin'! :thumbsup:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 20 2009, 08:56 PM~13951427
> *:thumbsup:  Sexy.
> *


Why thank you :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 20 2009, 05:54 PM~13950940
> *You'll Be Seeing A Lot Of Top Notch Photography In AMERICAN BOMBS Magazine Soon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BLVD! YOU THE MAN HOMIE! great photos as always


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 20 2009, 07:32 PM~13951776
> *BLVD! YOU THE MAN HOMIE! great photos as always
> *


x2
Nice looking ladies!
P :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 20 2009, 08:32 PM~13951776
> *BLVD! YOU THE MAN HOMIE! great photos as always
> *



*Haha, wish I could take credit for that, pero that shot is one of my boy Toro's...*

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 20 2009, 07:39 PM~13951881
> *Haha, wish I could take credit for that, pero that shot is one of my boy Toro's...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


haha damn, ill text toro and tell him good job then! lol :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

*What Up Jae!*


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 20 2009, 08:54 PM~13952088
> *haha damn, ill text toro and tell him good job then! lol :biggrin:
> *



*Wait till you see the rest of em... *


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@May 20 2009, 07:56 PM~13952103
> *Wait till you see the rest of em...
> *


cant wait :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

First Celebrity Swine Flu Fatality‏, it was so ovious but no one cared.


----------



## Twotonz

alot of good flick lately


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 20 2009, 08:06 PM~13952194
> *First Celebrity Swine Flu Fatality‏, it was so ovious but no one cared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no, not Kermit, fuck I just talked to that fool last week!


----------



## JasonJ

Anyone interested in a Nikon D90 kit with 18-105 lens?


----------



## lowrr

Thanks everybody it was for my port and a poster for a homie :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@May 20 2009, 10:26 PM~13954023
> *Anyone interested in a Nikon D90 kit with 18-105 lens?
> *


HOW MUCH?


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@May 19 2009, 03:19 PM~13935729
> *havent really set a budget yet. im finally gonna jump into a d-90 next month but was wonderin if i should go with the best buy version that comes with the 18-105mm  or should i look at a kit from b&h where they have kits with different lens to choose from
> *


Guess i should have read back a few pages before posting..... PM me homie, ive got what you need. My wife wanted to upgrade from her D80 to a D90, i had the hook up so i got 2 kits... one for her, and one to sell. Brand new kit with the 18-105 VR Nikkor lens, never opened, let me know if you are interested.


----------



## NIMSTER64

thanks everyone for there coments.Hope to one day be as good as you guys :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## ricndaregal

:biggrin:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 17 2009, 08:15 AM~13910187
> *Just something I took while hangin out the Majestics C.C. Avondale, AZ today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn thats nice! 
Do you have more of that session?


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@May 19 2009, 05:05 PM~13932628
> *Just been playing around lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: 
Badass!


----------



## ScandalusSeville83




----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 21 2009, 10:16 AM~13958369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@May 21 2009, 10:07 AM~13957617
> *Damn thats nice!
> Do you have more of that session?
> 
> *


No, I was at the homies house waiting for another ride to shoot. I just took a quick pic of this one.


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+May 14 2009, 07:14 PM~13889559-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice shot! great color and interesting lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 02:58 PM~13898086
> *thank you  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 10:45 PM~13902060
> *Meeting time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is an awesome photograph! PROPS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2009, 10:29 PM~13909096
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good shots, but I really don't like the model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2009, 10:05 AM~13932628
> *Just been playing around lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These are all great shots. Was the lighting staged or did you use post-development techniques?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2009, 01:24 PM~13935033
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree its all about the art... reason I like coming in this thread to expand ideas. I also like to know about the post work as I limit mine as much as possible.
> 
> carsofabq: thats a badd ass idea.... nice execution.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again great shot but that model looks a bit crisp...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-djtwigsta_@May 21 2009, 10:10 AM~13957088
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not liking that model. But I love the last photo.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 21 2009, 01:55 PM~13960756
> *Good shots, Not liking that model. But I love the last photo.
> *


  :uh:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 21 2009, 08:04 PM~13962660
> *  :uh:
> *


lol


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 21 2009, 08:04 PM~13962660
> *  :uh:
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 21 2009, 06:04 PM~13962660
> *  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## JasonJ

CAT FIGHT!!!


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 21 2009, 07:04 PM~13962660
> *  :uh:
> *


Two posts in here were highly predicted lol.

You want honesty? You got it. Unlike some people, I don't change my opinions so people on here like me. 

The comments were positive about the photography. Take it.


----------



## NIMSTER64

i love this song.


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 21 2009, 08:02 PM~13958851
> *No, I was at the homies house waiting for another ride to shoot. I just took a quick pic of this one.
> *


----------



## MikeS




----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@May 22 2009, 04:20 AM~13966767
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool shots and GREAT color! Bottom two are best. I wouldn't throw the subject dead center though.


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 22 2009, 12:34 AM~13964866
> *Two posts in here were highly predicted lol.
> 
> You want honesty? You got it. Unlike some people, I don't change my opinions so people on here like me.
> 
> The comments were positive about the photography. Take it.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## chairmnofthboard

> *Good shots, but I really don't like the model.
> Again great shot but that model looks a bit crisp...
> Not liking that model. But I love the last photo.*


I'm noticing a pattern. :roflmao:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 22 2009, 07:05 AM~13967661
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice.


----------



## sfvalleygirly

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 21 2009, 02:55 PM~13960756
> *Nice shot! great color and interesting lighting.
> Your welcome
> This is an awesome photograph! PROPS!
> Good shots, but I really don't like the model.
> These are all great shots. Was the lighting staged or did you use post-development techniques?
> Again great shot but that model looks a bit crisp...
> Not liking that model. But I love the last photo.
> *


This wanna b mexican chick always trying to put peoples work down. Ive notice all her post that have to do with photography she just put there nice pictures down.Whats really funny is that she has posted the garbage pictured around here.Taking photography in school at the moment and i have to say that those are really nice compare what we see here.This chick is a hater and seriuosly need to open her eyes a little more.I swear most of her comments with pictures is always not good for her.Volo ,just saw the lowrider issue with your pictures.You and the others are some great photographers.Alot of great photographers in this topic.Congrats to all 

god bless


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta+May 22 2009, 07:56 AM~13967592-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2009, 08:05 AM~13967661
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very nice! Where is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2009, 08:13 AM~13967708
> *I'm noticing a pattern.  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yea I did too... :dunno:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sfvalleygirly_@May 22 2009, 08:44 AM~13967933
> *This wanna b mexican chick always trying to put peoples work down. Ive notice all her post that have to do with photography she just put there nice pictures down.Whats really funny is that she has posted the garbage pictured around here.Taking photography in school at the moment and i have to say that those are really nice compare what we see here.This chick is a hater and seriuosly need to open her eyes a little more.I swear most of her comments with pictures is always not good for her.Volo ,just saw the lowrider issue with your pictures.You and the others are some great photographers.Alot of great photographers in this topic.Congrats to all
> 
> god bless
> *


Wanna be Mexican? HAHA...not even close. You may want to re-write in proper English sentences after you actually read what I wrote. 

A REAL photographer WANTS honest comments. 

Agreed! A lot of great photographers in this thread.


----------



## carsofabq

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 22 2009, 07:05 AM~13967661
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 22 2009, 11:04 AM~13968092
> *Very nice! Where is that?
> 
> *



Boston MA...


----------



## sfvalleygirly

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 22 2009, 08:04 AM~13968092
> *
> Very nice! Where is that?
> yea I did too... :dunno:
> Wanna be Mexican? HAHA...not even close. You may want to re-write in proper English sentences after you actually read what I wrote.
> 
> A REAL photographer WANTS honest comments.
> 
> Agreed! A lot of great photographers in this thread.
> *


 No need re-write anything sweety.I spoke my mind and gave my 2 dimes.The this is that you talk about honest comments but you do it offten.I seen your comments in alot of topics .Anywho ill let this rest here.Dont want to jack this thread .Oh and on another note there is no reason why i should be getting pms from you.Keep it real if you need to say something to me here.Ta-Ta


----------



## sfvalleygirly

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 22 2009, 08:04 AM~13968092
> *
> Very nice! Where is that?
> yea I did too... :dunno:
> Wanna be Mexican? HAHA...not even close. You may want to re-write in proper English sentences after you actually read what I wrote.
> 
> A REAL photographer WANTS honest comments.
> 
> Agreed! A lot of great photographers in this thread.
> *


 No need re-write anything sweety.I spoke my mind and gave my 2 dimes.The thing is that you talk about honest comments but you do it offten.I seen your comments in alot of topics .Anywho ill let this rest here.Dont want to jack this thread .Oh and on another note there is no reason why i should be getting pms from you.Keep it real if you need to say something to me here.Ta-Ta


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@May 22 2009, 08:11 AM~13968127
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


X2


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 22 2009, 07:05 AM~13967661
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Bad as Mr. djtwigsta  Thought it was a fed car for a minute but its the traffic lights behind.


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta+May 22 2009, 09:18 AM~13968172-->
> 
> 
> 
> Boston MA...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NICE. Never been. I hear you have a pretty baseball stadium.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-sfvalleygirly_@May 22 2009, 09:18 AM~13968174
> *No need re-write anything sweety.I spoke my mind and gave my 2 dimes.The this is that you talk about honest comments but you do it offten.I seen your comments in alot of topics .Anywho ill let this rest here.Dont want to jack this thread .Oh and on another note there is no reason why i should be getting pms from you.Keep it real if you need to say something to me here.Ta-Ta
> *


You are right, I am honest often! Glad we agree. You have been here seeing all my posts...when you just joined this morning? Give me a fucking break! I'd be surprised if you aren't fake profile. :roflmao:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 22 2009, 08:27 AM~13968247
> * Give me a fucking break! I'd be surprised if you aren't fake profile.  :roflmao:
> *


Maybe shes the orange tanned model :0 :0 :0 :0 lol jk


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@May 22 2009, 09:46 AM~13968392
> *Maybe shes the orange tanned model :0 :0 :0 :0 lol jk
> *


LMAO. Possible.


----------



## djtwigsta

Strangly shes not orange tanned, lmao.... its mood lighting...


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 22 2009, 09:49 AM~13968416
> *Strangly shes not orange tanned, lmao.... its mood lighting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Well in that case, I would ditch the "mood" lighting. I like her much better there.


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 22 2009, 08:49 AM~13968414
> *LMAO. Possible.
> *


I think you should hide underneath your keyboard for now :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal

i was talkin bout this charboiled broad, lovely i'll agree, but she looks to tanned, that east coast over done in the oven look to her. 


> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 19 2009, 12:24 PM~13935033
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@May 22 2009, 11:58 AM~13968511
> *i was talkin bout this charboiled broad, lovely i'll agree, but she looks to tanned, that east coast over done in the oven look to her.
> *


Thats the same girl behind the BMW :biggrin: I wanted to soften/warm the tone thus used a flash with selected settings and reflector. Got a completely different look.... just experimenting :biggrin: But her tan did come out, she hit the salon before coming which equals no-no...


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@May 22 2009, 09:51 AM~13968451
> *I think you should hide underneath your keyboard for now  :biggrin:
> *


No need lol. That was riCOCKulous. 

Back to photography shall we? 
More France...


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal+May 22 2009, 09:58 AM~13968511-->
> 
> 
> 
> i was talkin bout this charboiled broad, lovely i'll agree, but she looks to tanned, that east coast over done in the oven look to her.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Especially in the facial area.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-djtwigsta_@May 22 2009, 10:02 AM~13968560
> *Thats the same girl behind the BMW  :biggrin: I wanted to soften/warm the tone thus used a flash with selected settings and reflector. Got a completely different look.... just experimenting  :biggrin: But her tan did come out, she hit the salon before coming which equals no-no...
> *


Unless she burnt or got a spray on tan, it wouldn't matter. I tan in beds like every-other day and you don't notice til the following day that there is a difference. I'm guessing she did a spray on? In which case, I would tell her to do that 48 hours prior. Plan on using her again?


----------



## chairmnofthboard

Fake and Bake or not, they are very pretty girls with very nice bodies.


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by sfvalleygirly_@May 22 2009, 10:18 AM~13968174
> *No need re-write anything sweety.I spoke my mind and gave my 2 dimes.The this is that you talk about honest comments but you do it offten.I seen your comments in alot of topics .Anywho ill let this rest here.Dont want to jack this thread .Oh and on another note there is no reason why i should be getting pms from you.Keep it real if you need to say something to me here.Ta-Ta
> *


 :burn: Lol


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@May 22 2009, 09:22 AM~13968766
> *Fake and Bake or not, they are very pretty girls with very nice bodies.
> *


CANT DENY THAT ONE uffin: BUT SHOTS LIKE THAT DONT GIVE HER THE FULL POTENTIAL OF WHAT SHE CAN BE VERSUS WHAT SHES LOOKING LIKE uffin:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 22 2009, 10:27 AM~13968247
> *NICE. Never been. I hear you have a pretty baseball stadium.
> You are right, I am honest often! Glad we agree. You have been here seeing all my posts...when you just joined this morning? Give me a fucking break! I'd be surprised if you aren't fake profile.  :roflmao:
> *


It's not hard to see when people have been posting if you flip back through topics they have been posting in. And we all started out as a new profile at one point or another.


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard+May 22 2009, 10:22 AM~13968766-->
> 
> 
> 
> Fake and Bake or not, they are very pretty girls with very nice bodies.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ricndaregal_@May 22 2009, 10:39 AM~13968945
> *CANT DENY THAT ONE uffin: BUT SHOTS LIKE THAT DONT GIVE HER THE FULL POTENTIAL OF WHAT SHE CAN BE VERSUS WHAT SHES LOOKING LIKE uffin:
> *


Agreed on both.


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@May 22 2009, 09:39 AM~13968945
> *CANT DENY THAT ONE uffin: BUT SHOTS LIKE THAT DONT GIVE HER THE FULL POTENTIAL OF WHAT SHE CAN BE VERSUS WHAT SHES LOOKING LIKE uffin:
> *


So are you saying you wouldn't hook up with any of those girls? I would :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK

:biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@May 22 2009, 09:49 AM~13969087
> *So are you saying you wouldn't hook up with any of those girls? I would  :biggrin:
> *


not judgin her by that im sayin i personally wouldnt pay a couple bucks to hang this picture in my bmw shop, as for hookin up with her, who wouldnt want to uffin:


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 22 2009, 12:07 PM~13969952
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These are gorgeous. I love the raw life like look. They look very lightly touched if at all. The only change I would make is in the stomach one. The blur covers a bit of the tattoo. 

My favorite is the hand one. I have a fascination with hands. 

And who is the strapping fellow at the top?


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 22 2009, 12:19 PM~13970101
> *These are gorgeous. I love the raw life like look. They look very lightly touched if at all. The only change I would make is in the stomach one. The blur covers a bit of the tattoo.
> 
> My favorite is the hand one. I have a fascination with hands.
> 
> And who is the strapping fellow at the top?
> *


i had my lens opened all the way to 1.8. it was dark in the room plus i wanted the bottom part out of focus.

the guy is a classmate. he's getting into photography so we went shooting and i got a couple of shots of him.


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 22 2009, 12:28 PM~13970215
> *i had my lens opened all the way to 1.8. it was dark in the room plus i wanted the bottom part out of focus.
> 
> the guy is a classmate. he's getting into photography so we went shooting and i got a couple of shots of him.
> *


Well, it was a great technique! Turned out awesome. Are you satisfied with it?

The reason I said that was because I like how crisp it looks. It would be nice to see the whole tat. But then it would be unbalanced as well...


----------



## sfvalleygirly

Mrs Valiantgurl are you some kind of teacher here? seriously these photographers hav wn posting for years here and like i said before its aways somwthing wrong with ever picture with you lol you start of by saying 'oh i like the picture BUT thid could be different of i would do this and that .Can you just let it be and give props.Im sure all pictures have different things you or anyone else wont aprove off but its their shots and style not yours.Look at your pictures that you posted today .Black and white that to me there more white then any black the angle of one is not cool.But then again its my opinion so think about how many people you criticize there work before you place you comments on EVERY picture you see.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by sfvalleygirly_@May 22 2009, 11:53 AM~13970605
> *Mrs Valiantgurl are you some kind of teacher here? seriously these photographers hav wn posting for years here and like i said before its aways somwthing wrong with ever picture with you lol you start of  by saying 'oh i like the picture BUT thid could be different of i would do this and that .Can you just let it be and give props.Im sure all pictures have different things you or anyone else wont aprove off but its their shots and style not yours.Look at your pictures that you posted today .Black and white that to me there more white then any black the angle of one is not cool.But then again its my opinion so think about how many people you criticize there work before you place you comments on EVERY picture you see.
> *


What the deal with bashing Valiantgurl for her honest opinions? I think she offer some good insight besides the "cool, awesome, dope" comments that really aren't that helpful.

And in regards to "their shots and style not yours". If you don't know the basics and understand proper exposure and compositions, you're not really shooting in a specific style, you're just pointing and shooting and hoping for the best.

---



> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 22 2009, 11:07 AM~13969952
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Provok,I like this series. Very "art school", I can see you're laying the foundation and you're experimenting with lighting, depth, angles and subject matter. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by sfvalleygirly_@May 22 2009, 12:53 PM~13970605
> *Mrs Valiantgurl are you some kind of teacher here? seriously these photographers hav wn posting for years here and like i said before its aways somwthing wrong with ever picture with you lol you start of  by saying 'oh i like the picture BUT thid could be different of i would do this and that .Can you just let it be and give props.Im sure all pictures have different things you or anyone else wont aprove off but its their shots and style not yours.Look at your pictures that you posted today .Black and white that to me there more white then any black the angle of one is not cool.But then again its my opinion so think about how many people you criticize there work before you place you comments on EVERY picture you see.
> *


Holy shit batman, don't get your panties in a twist. 

Real photographers want comments, GOOD and BAD. How the hell are you supposed to get better if you don't get both sides of feedback?

And I appreciate the comments. So, THANK YOU for your comments. I have the color versions. They will be posted later.

You should look up the 1st amendment.


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 22 2009, 02:07 PM~13970743
> *What the deal with bashing Valiantgurl for her honest opinions?  I think she offer some good insight besides the "cool, awesome, dope" comments that really aren't that helpful.
> 
> And in regards to "their shots and style not yours".   If you don't know the basics and understand proper exposure and compositions, you're not really shooting in a specific style, you're just pointing and shooting and hoping for the best.
> *


That last part isn't entirely true because people do have different styles. While one person may be acclaimed as the greatest photographer of all time, the style that they use with all their knowledge might be different than the style of a different photographer with the same knowledge whos work isn't appreciated as much because they have different preferences. Just my thought tho


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 22 2009, 01:07 PM~13970743
> *What the deal with bashing Valiantgurl for her honest opinions?  I think she offer some good insight besides the "cool, awesome, dope" comments that really aren't that helpful.
> *


THANK YOU! I know you appreciate it. 

This shit is ridiculous.


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 22 2009, 02:07 PM~13969952
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 22 2009, 12:12 PM~13970786
> *That last part isn't entirely true because people do have different styles.  While one person may be acclaimed as the greatest photographer of all time, the style that they use with all their knowledge might be different than the style of a different photographer with the same knowledge whos work isn't appreciated as much because they have different preferences.  Just my thought tho
> *


Well, usually most acclaimed photographers that have a unique style that they are known for have a complete understanding of what they're doing. And ultimately, developed that style after years of learning the basics and trial and error. Most just didn't just jump into and start shooting in a specific way. There's no short cut around that and if one isn't open to honest critique, how does one expect to grow?


----------



## sfvalleygirly

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 22 2009, 12:07 PM~13970743
> *What the deal with bashing Valiantgurl for her honest opinions?  I think she offer some good insight besides the "cool, awesome, dope" comments that really aren't that helpful.
> 
> And in regards to "their shots and style not yours".  If you don't know the basics and understand proper exposure and compositions, you're not really shooting in a specific style, you're just pointing and shooting and hoping for the best.
> 
> ---
> Provok,I like this series.  Very "art school", I can see you're laying the foundation and you're experimenting with lighting, depth, angles and subject matter.
> :thumbsup:
> *


Must be friend huh.Well its my opinion and either way you like it or not i just rhink she criticise peoples work too much.But out of respect to the rest and the topic here i wont post here just so i wont hurt peoples feelings.Adios


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 22 2009, 02:22 PM~13970876
> *Well, usually most acclaimed photographers that have a unique style that they are known for have a complete understanding of what they're doing.  And ultimately, developed that style after years of learning the basics and trial and error.  Most just didn't just jump into and start shooting in a specific way.  There's no short cut around that and if one isn't open to honest critique, how does one expect to grow?
> *


Oh I'm not trying to say that critiquing is bad or that it should be catered to make the photographer feel better. I have a tendency to play devil's advocate and always try to find the least likely scenarios and present them. 

What I was more getting at is that even if you're the best, some people still aren't gonna like your style just because it isn't theirs.


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 22 2009, 11:07 AM~13969952
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by sfvalleygirly_@May 22 2009, 01:24 PM~13970887
> *Must be friend  huh.Well its my opinion and either way you like it or not i just rhink she criticise peoples work too much.But out of respect to the rest and the topic here i wont post here just so i wont hurt peoples feelings.Adios
> *


Nope, don't know the guy. He just knows what he's talking about and since he created the thread...I think he would know what the intent was.
We are all big boys and girls here. I think they can take my constructive comments. No one complained but you. 

Moving on...


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 21 2009, 08:34 PM~13964866
> *Two posts in here were highly predicted lol.
> 
> You want honesty? You got it. Unlike some people, I don't change my opinions so people on here like me.
> 
> The comments were positive about the photography. Take it.
> *


Fine, you gave your opinion and here is my one and only opinion to you:

Sorry Queen Valiant Gurl, I didn't mean to "push a button" with you. Sure, you are definitlely entitled to your opinions. This is a message board on the Internet, so you're free to speak your mind as you see fit. Since no holds are barred through cyberspace, I wonder if you'd tell a photographer to his face that you felt his model wasn't to _your_ "specs".

I have shot many models, some of them pretty and some of them not-so-pretty... (in my opinion). Some I hire and some hire me. When it comes to what person is beautiful... Well, no one should judge. As the old saying goes, "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder". So, for you to compliment his work but put down his model IN YOUR OPINION, was really unncecessary -- in my opinion. 

You want to give your opinion on photography in this thread, at least make it constructive, not useless.

I don't know anything about you and what level you see yourself as a photographer. I'm guessing you must see yourself as something "above beginner status" since you feel that your opinions are important enough to educate the fellow photographers here in this thread. Youngster, I've been shooting photography for longer than you've been alive. So, slow your roll with your arrogance... Your photography posted so far is nice but nothing to write home about, IN MY OPINION.

I'm sure glad that you gave your valued opinion on Twig's model choice. I'm sure he'll listen closely to you and make sure to find a "more beautiful" model next time, whatever and who ever that may be. He wasn't offended by your opinion on his model, so hey, it's all good, right? 

Now, I digress. This was MY OPINION to you. "Take it" as you wish. 

Good Day :biggrin: 



-Volo-


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard+May 22 2009, 06:13 AM~13967708-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm noticing a pattern.  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2009, 08:22 AM~13968766
> *Fake and Bake or not, they are very pretty girls with very nice bodies.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> x2!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2009, 06:44 AM~13967933
> *Volo ,just saw the lowrider issue with your pictures.You and the others are some great photographers.Alot of great photographers in this topic.Congrats to all
> 
> god bless
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ScandalusSeville83_@May 22 2009, 11:12 AM~13970786
> *That last part isn't entirely true because people do have different styles.  While one person may be acclaimed as the greatest photographer of all time, the style that they use with all their knowledge might be different than the style of a different photographer with the same knowledge whos work isn't appreciated as much because they have different preferences.  Just my thought tho
> *


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 22 2009, 03:25 PM~13971459
> *Fine, you gave your opinion and here is my one and only opinion to you:
> 
> Sorry Queen Valiant Gurl, I didn't mean to "push a button" with you.  Sure, you are definitlely intitled to your opinions.  This is a message board on the Internet, so you're free to speak your mind as you see fit.  Since no holds are barred through cyberspace, I wonder if you'd tell a photographer to his face that you felt his model wasn't to your "specs".
> 
> I have shot many models, some of them pretty and some of them not-so-pretty... (in my opinion).  Some I hire and some hire me.  When it comes to what person is beautiful... Well, no one should judge.  As the old saying goes, "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder".  So, for you to compliment his work but put down his model IN YOUR OPINION, was really unncecessary -- in my opinion.
> 
> You want to give your opinion on photography in this thread, at least make it constructive, not useless.
> 
> I don't know anything about you and what level you see yourself as a photographer.  I'm guessing you must see yourself as something "above beginner status" since you feel that your opinions are important enough to educate the fellow photographers here in this thread.  Youngster, I've been shooting photography for longer than you've been alive.  So, slow your roll with your arrogance... Your photography posted so far is nice but nothing to write home about, IN MY OPINION.
> 
> I'm sure glad that you gave your valued opinion on Twig's model choice.  I'm sure he'll listen closely to you and make sure to find a "more beautiful" model next time, whatever and who ever that may be.  He wasn't offended by your opinion on his model, so hey, it's all good, right?
> 
> Now, I digress.  This was MY OPINION to you.  "Take it" as you wish.
> 
> Good Day  :biggrin:
> -Volo-
> *



:burn:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 22 2009, 03:33 PM~13971510
> *
> *


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 22 2009, 01:25 PM~13971459
> *Fine, you gave your opinion and here is my one and only opinion to you:
> 
> Sorry Queen Valiant Gurl, I didn't mean to "push a button" with you.  Sure, you are definitlely intitled to your opinions.  This is a message board on the Internet, so you're free to speak your mind as you see fit.  Since no holds are barred through cyberspace, I wonder if you'd tell a photographer to his face that you felt his model wasn't to your "specs".
> 
> I have shot many models, some of them pretty and some of them not-so-pretty... (in my opinion).  Some I hire and some hire me.  When it comes to what person is beautiful... Well, no one should judge.  As the old saying goes, "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder".  So, for you to compliment his work but put down his model IN YOUR OPINION, was really unncecessary -- in my opinion.
> 
> You want to give your opinion on photography in this thread, at least make it constructive, not useless.
> 
> I don't know anything about you and what level you see yourself as a photographer.  I'm guessing you must see yourself as something "above beginner status" since you feel that your opinions are important enough to educate the fellow photographers here in this thread.  Youngster, I've been shooting photography for longer than you've been alive.  So, slow your roll with your arrogance... Your photography posted so far is nice but nothing to write home about, IN MY OPINION.
> 
> I'm sure glad that you gave your valued opinion on Twig's model choice.  I'm sure he'll listen closely to you and make sure to find a "more beautiful" model next time, whatever and who ever that may be.  He wasn't offended by your opinion on his model, so hey, it's all good, right?
> 
> Now, I digress.  This was MY OPINION to you.  "Take it" as you wish.
> 
> Good Day  :biggrin:
> -Volo-
> *


----------



## El Volo

Alright, put the popcorn down! Subject is dead! Let's get back to picture posting, my fellow bad-ass photographers! :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 22 2009, 12:12 PM~13970786
> *That last part isn't entirely true because people do have different styles.  While one person may be acclaimed as the greatest photographer of all time, the style that they use with all their knowledge might be different than the style of a different photographer with the same knowledge whos work isn't appreciated as much because they have different preferences.  Just my thought tho
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 22 2009, 03:46 PM~13971612
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, put the popcorn down!  Subject is dead!  Let's get back to picture posting, my fellow bad-ass photographers!  :biggrin:
> *



I can't remember if I've posted this one or not. No cars, no models, just a fountain I would pass going from work to work sometimes


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 22 2009, 01:46 PM~13971612
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, put the popcorn down!  Subject is dead!  Let's get back to picture posting, my fellow bad-ass photographers!  :biggrin:
> *



Damn i was just about to buy me some popcorn! lol jk


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 22 2009, 01:49 PM~13971637
> *I can't remember if I've posted this one or not.  No cars, no models, just a fountain I would pass going from work to work sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Okay, right off the bat. The first thing I see is that your image sensor or lens is spotty. You might want to have that looked at. 

Second, your colors are dull and muddy. That might be attributed to your equipment and the lack of any post work on the image. 

Lastly, there is no balance and too much negative space. I would either crop the image differently or move on to the next image. 

-----



> *When it comes to what person is beautiful... Well, no one should judge.  As the old saying goes, "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder".  So, for you to compliment his work but put down his model IN YOUR OPINION, was really unncecessary -- in my opinion." *


I'm going to have to disagree on this one, Volo. It's all good any dandy to believe that beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but in most realities that is far from the truth. We all know that certain looks and features are more associated with beauty than others and as a society in general we have accepted those. 

For someone to come on here and say that someone's model doesn't meet certain criteria to the general notion of what beauty is, is a valid assessment. And who better, but another female to make that assessment. Females are their worst critics.


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 22 2009, 04:07 PM~13971747
> *Okay, right off the bat.  The first thing I see is that your image sensor or lens is spotty.  You might want to have that looked at.
> 
> Second, your colors are dull and muddy.  That might be attributed to your equipment and the lack of any post work on the image.
> 
> Lastly, there is no balance and too much negative space. I would either crop the image differently or move on to the next image.
> 
> -----
> I'm going to have to disagree on this one, Volo.  It's all good any dandy to believe that beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but in most realities that is far from the truth.  We all know that certain looks and features are more associated with beauty than others and as a society in general we have accepted those.
> 
> For someone to come on here and say that someone's model doesn't meet certain criteria to the general notion of what beauty is, is a valid assessment.  And who better, but another female to make that assessment.  Females are their worst critics.
> *



Well I thank you for your opinion. I believe the entire problem can be attributed to the fact that my camera cost me $100 from Walmart a year and a a half ago, basic point and shoot. I don't do this for a living or have lots of things handed to me from my parents, so I make due with what I have. Since you're offering constructive criticism how would you crop the photo to make it better, in your opinion.
The colors weren't meant to be bright and cheery, and I also think it came out pretty good considering I was driving and shot the picture out the passenger window.

And yes, females are their own worst critics but there's a difference between saying that a model doesn't meet the generic upholdings of what is beautiful and saying that you don't like the model. Not offering any reason other than how the model's artificial tan looks doesn't, in my opinion, meet the criteria for an actual critique of a model.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 22 2009, 02:28 PM~13971962
> *Well I thank you for your opinion.  I believe the entire problem can be attributed to the fact that my camera cost me $100 from Walmart a year and a a half ago, basic point and shoot.  I don't do this for a living or have lots of things handed to me from my parents, so I make due with what I have.  Since you're offering constructive criticism how would you crop the photo to make it better, in your opinion.
> The colors weren't meant to be bright and cheery, and I also think it came out pretty good considering I was driving and shot the picture out the passenger window.
> 
> And yes, females are their own worst critics but there's a difference between saying that a model doesn't meet the generic upholdings of what is beautiful and saying that you don't like the model.  Not offering any reason other than how the model's artificial tan looks doesn't, in my opinion, meet the criteria for an actual critique of a model.
> *


I'd probably just pass on this image and move to the next.


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 22 2009, 04:38 PM~13972063
> *I'd probably just pass on this image and move to the next.
> *


That's fair enough. If I had taken the picture for you I would probably be offended. But I didn't, and I appreciate your honest thoughts.


----------



## PROVOK

Here's my opinion on looks.

I don't give a fuck about them. I shoot people i want to shoot. Some are friends and others are classmates. I do think looks are important if you're shooting 4 someone (company) and they expect beauty. I understand that. But like I tell my girl, "a person can be beautiful but ugly on the inside." I'll rather shoot someone thats gonna respect my time. You can be fine as fuck but if you bullshit and show up late, i'm gonna be mad. You ain't gotta be a certain look 4 me to shoot you. just don't bullshit and i promise i will treat your shoot like all my others.

Lets post more photos.


----------



## MikeS

gotta give major props to Provok, really nice work man!
what lenses do you work with?


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

LS MILAN!!!


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@May 22 2009, 03:53 PM~13972188
> *gotta give major props to Provok, really nice work man!
> what lenses do you work with?
> *


my favorite is 50mm/1.8. I also use a Tamron 17-50/2.8


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 22 2009, 03:03 PM~13972267
> *my favorite is 50mm/1.8. I also use a Tamron 17-50/2.8
> *


You like that 50mm f1.8? I was thinking of ordering one. But I wasn't completely sold on its construction. 

I was also looking at the 50mm f1.4, which is a little more, but constructed differently. Anyone have experience with that lens?

But I also need something to replace my 24mm f2.8 that I just sold. So who knows.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83+May 22 2009, 12:49 PM~13971637-->
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember if I've posted this one or not.  No cars, no models, just a fountain I would pass going from work to work sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: Cool photo, nice-looking location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2009, 01:07 PM~13971747
> *I'm going to have to disagree on this one, Volo.  It's all good any dandy to believe that beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but in most realities that is far from the truth.  We all know that certain looks and features are more associated with beauty than others and as a society in general we have accepted those.
> 
> For someone to come on here and say that someone's model doesn't meet certain criteria to the general notion of what beauty is, is a valid assessment.  And who better, but another female to make that assessment.  Females are their worst critics.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No prob, Carlos... I guess we'll have to agree to disagree on this subject.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PURO CERVANTES_@May 22 2009, 01:56 PM~13972214
> *LS MILAN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did you take this photo Puro? :cheesy:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 22 2009, 03:18 PM~13972381
> *:thumbsup:  Cool photo, nice-looking location.
> No prob, Carlos... I guess we'll have to agree to disagree on this subject.
> Did you take this photo Puro?  :cheesy:
> *


NO ITS IN MILAN VOLO. :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 22 2009, 04:11 PM~13972324
> *You like that 50mm f1.8? I was thinking of ordering one.  But I wasn't completely sold on its construction.
> 
> I was also looking at the 50mm f1.4, which is a little more, but constructed differently.    Anyone have experience with that lens?
> 
> But I also need something to replace my 24mm f2.8 that I just sold. So who knows.
> *


i wanna get the new 35mm/1.8. i never shot with the 1.4 but wouldn't mind owning one.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 22 2009, 02:19 PM~13972393
> *NO ITS IN MILAN VOLO. :biggrin:
> *


Damn, your product is in Italy!? You're worldwide my brotha!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 22 2009, 03:21 PM~13972410
> *Damn, your product is in Italy!?  You're worldwide my brotha!
> *


WELL YOU KNOW HOW US HUSTLAS DO! :biggrin: 
THANKS BROTHER!
GOTTA GET YOU IN SOME LS SOON!!!!  
P


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 22 2009, 02:56 PM~13972214
> *LS MILAN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I really like this shot :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK

shots from today


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 22 2009, 04:00 PM~13972711
> *shots from today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Very nice provok.Great focus and lighting win a nice background.



Here is one i shot at world of wheels .


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@May 22 2009, 03:45 PM~13972585
> *I really like this shot  :thumbsup:
> *


I THOUGHT IT WAS NICE TOO.
P


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 22 2009, 04:28 PM~13972929
> *I THOUGHT IT WAS NICE TOO.
> P
> *


So Puro, what's your ultimate goal with Lowrider Supreme? What's your sale pitch when someone ask you what separates LS from the rest of the shirts out there?


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 22 2009, 02:56 PM~13972214
> *LS MILAN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! I need some of those! I need to hit all of LA with those!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 22 2009, 01:46 PM~13971612
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, put the popcorn down!  Subject is dead!  Let's get back to picture posting, my fellow bad-ass photographers!  :biggrin:
> *


fuck i was just catching up and now its over!!! lol my 2 cents!!!!lol :cheesy:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 22 2009, 04:37 PM~13973011
> *So Puro, what's your ultimate goal with Lowrider Supreme? What's your sale pitch when someone ask you what separates LS from the rest of the shirts out there?
> *


I KNOW WITH YOU CARLOS ITS PROBABLY A LOADED QUESTION, SO I'M GOING TO ANSWER IT HONESTLY.

MY ULTIMATE GOAL FOR SUPREME WOULD BE TO GROW IT TO THE POINT WERE I COULD DO MORE. THEN KEEP GROWING IT SOME MORE.LOL
THE MOST IMPORTANT THING FOR ME IS THAT ITS KEPT AT THE STREET LEVEL, YOU KNOW MOM AND POPS STORES, THE STREETS WERE ALL THE ACTION IS/THE CAR CLUB BBQ'S/ WERE THE HOMIES HANG OUT DRINKING CORONAS AND FIXING THEIR RANFLAS.
IT IS A LIFESTYLE!!!

ITS VERY SIMPLE CARLOS,
LOWRIDER SUPREME STANDS FOR:
OUR UNIQUE CULTURE, HISTORY & LIFESTYLE,
ORIGINAL ARTWORK ( HAND DRAWN),
TOP QUALITY PRINTING AND TEES!

PURO


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

MANDO!!!!!!!!!SUP FOOO!!!
P


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 22 2009, 03:18 PM~13972381
> *:thumbsup:  Cool photo, nice-looking location.
> *


x2. Maybe b/w would set if off a lil better, but Im no pro, just my opinion! :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 22 2009, 05:17 PM~13973342
> *Nice! I need some of those! I need to hit all of LA with those!
> *


I GOT A WHOLE NEW DESIGN READY TO ROLL OUT VERY SOON JAE! I WILL SEND SOME DOWN HOMIE.
P


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 22 2009, 05:47 PM~13973529
> *MANDO!!!!!!!!!SUP FOOO!!!
> P
> *


Chillin, getting ready to send you a pic, just catching up on this thread! lol


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 22 2009, 05:49 PM~13973543
> *Chillin, getting ready to send you a pic, just catching up on this thread! lol
> *


CAN'T WAIT!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

I love this car! This is from the Best of Friends/Kings of Kings show last weekend.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 22 2009, 05:46 PM~13973523
> *ITS VERY SIMPLE CARLOS,
> LOWRIDER SUPREME STANDS FOR:
> OUR UNIQUE CULTURE & LIFESTYLE,
> ORIGINAL ARTWORK ( HAND DRAWN),
> TOP QUALITY PRINTING AND TEES!
> 
> PURO
> *


Well, that just seems like what everyone else is doing. I don't think that anyone who does shirts ever intends to supply people with poor quality tees and printing and as far as original artwork, that's a given. 

I guess what I was trying to get at is, if I'm the average rider out there that has $20-25 to spend on a shirt, what's going to draw me to pay for one of your clown shirts instead of one from Joker brand?

Just on this site alone, there's several upstart shirt brands that are geared to the same market.

---

On another note. Anyone that plays or played baseball knows what's wrong with this illustration? 









I can't believe they overlooked it.


----------



## scrappin68

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 22 2009, 06:00 PM~13973626
> *I love this car! This is from the Best of Friends/Kings of Kings show last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the only one in cali ....


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 22 2009, 06:02 PM~13973639
> *Well, that just seems like what everyone else is doing.  I don't think that anyone who does shirts ever intends to supply people with poor quality tees and printing and as far as original artwork, that's a given.
> 
> I guess what I was trying to get at is, if I'm the average rider out there that has $20-25 to spend on a shirt, what's going to draw me to pay for one of your clown shirts instead of one from Joker brand?
> *



AHAA!! I KNEW IT YOU A SNEAKY GUY CARLOS.LOL

To tell you the truth i think my style is unique, I did not grow up in L.A. and i have different experiences than the JOKER Brand artists. I respect Mr,Cartoon and all the talented artist down there.
And by the way PEOPLE do produce shirts with substandard quality and printing and charge just as much as anyone out there.
I come from a high training in quality and standards with what I used to have to do for a living.
AT THE END OF THE DAY IF YOU LOOK AT A SUPREME SHIRT AND IT SPEAKS TO YOU THEN I'VE DONE MY JOB. :biggrin: I'VE MANAGED TO STIR SOMETHING IN YOU.
P


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 22 2009, 06:02 PM~13973639
> *Well, that just seems like what everyone else is doing.  I don't think that anyone who does shirts ever intends to supply people with poor quality tees and printing and as far as original artwork, that's a given.
> 
> I guess what I was trying to get at is, if I'm the average rider out there that has $20-25 to spend on a shirt, what's going to draw me to pay for one of your clown shirts instead of one from Joker brand?
> 
> Just on this site alone, there's several upstart shirt brands that are geared to the same market.
> 
> ---
> 
> On another note.  Anyone that plays or played baseball knows what's wrong with this illustration?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe they overlooked it.
> *



*Just on this site alone, there's several upstart shirt brands that are geared to the same market.
* WHICH ONES CARLOS?


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 22 2009, 06:02 PM~13973639
> *Well, that just seems like what everyone else is doing.  I don't think that anyone who does shirts ever intends to supply people with poor quality tees and printing and as far as original artwork, that's a given.
> 
> I guess what I was trying to get at is, if I'm the average rider out there that has $20-25 to spend on a shirt, what's going to draw me to pay for one of your clown shirts instead of one from Joker brand?
> 
> Just on this site alone, there's several upstart shirt brands that are geared to the same market.
> 
> ---
> 
> On another note.  Anyone that plays or played baseball knows what's wrong with this illustration?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe they overlooked it.
> *


The hand positioning.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 22 2009, 06:13 PM~13973718
> *Just on this site alone, there's several upstart shirt brands that are geared to the same market.
> WHICH ONES CARLOS?
> *


Well, you got the following people selling shirts:

Rhyder Street Wear
Roll'n DVD's
Lonestar
InkCity
That airbrush guy Freddy
Autotech...or something like that. 
(They're out of NYC, I think)

Most recent:
Calimob
Bullevard

That's just the few that I can remember off hand. 

----

The only reason I brought you up was because you're the one that seems to push it the most.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 22 2009, 06:13 PM~13973718
> *Just on this site alone, there's several upstart shirt brands that are geared to the same market.
> WHICH ONES CARLOS?
> *


I've seen Lone Star, I think its called. They have that one with a rim and tire on it!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 22 2009, 06:17 PM~13973739
> *Well, you got the following people selling shirts:
> 
> Rhyder Street Wear
> Roll'n DVD's
> Lonestar
> InkCity
> That airbrush guy Freddy
> 
> Most recent:
> Calimob
> Bullevard
> 
> That's just the few that I can remember off hand.
> 
> ----
> 
> The only reason I brought you up was because you're the one that seems to push it the most.
> *


I LIKE YOU CARLOS, IF I'M CORRECT, YOU DOING YO HOMEWORK, I ALSO KNOW YOU ARE A VERY CAPABLE ARTIST IN YOU'RE OWN RIGHT, WHO KNOWS? MAYBE WE WILL SEE A LINE COMING FROM YOU TOO????

I'M SIMPLY PUSHING MY STUFF BECAUSE I BELIEVE IN MYSELF!

PURO


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 22 2009, 06:24 PM~13973783
> *I LIKE YOU CARLOS, IF I'M CORRECT, YOU DOING YO HOMEWORK, I ALSO KNOW YOU ARE A VERY CAPABLE ARTIST IN YOU'RE OWN RIGHT, WHO KNOWS? MAYBE WE WILL SEE A LINE COMING FROM YOU TOO????
> 
> I'M SIMPLY PUSHING MY STUFF BECAUSE I BELIEVE IN MYSELF!
> 
> PURO
> *


well said, my opinion on this subject is that from what I hear and scene is that, Puro doesnt push it for the money. He pushes it because it is something that he created with his own talent, imagination, creativity and hands. When you look at a Lowrider Supreme shirt you can tell it was made with love and love for the lifestyle! 

Puro sent me a shirt and I went to the mall to do some shopping. It was the one with the 62 rag on it. I had a couple people hit me up and ask where did i get my shirt. I never had anyone up to me and ask when I wore any other brands. There is a unique original touch to them!


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 22 2009, 06:24 PM~13973783
> *I LIKE YOU CARLOS, IF I'M CORRECT, YOU DOING YO HOMEWORK, I ALSO KNOW YOU ARE A VERY CAPABLE ARTIST IN YOU'RE OWN RIGHT, WHO KNOWS? MAYBE WE WILL SEE A LINE COMING FROM YOU TOO????
> 
> I'M SIMPLY PUSHING MY STUFF BECAUSE I BELIEVE IN MYSELF!
> 
> PURO
> *


That's cool. I totally believe in people getting their hustle on and being confident to respond to questions when asked. That's what it's about. 

Some times people take simple questions as attacks and get all defensive. When in reality a simple response and showing confidence in what you're doing can show someone that you're serious and that you believe in what you can offer. 


:thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

Thanks Carlos!
So when we gonna see you in a Supreme Brand? :biggrin: 
p


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 22 2009, 06:28 PM~13973811
> *well said, my opinion on this subject is that from what I hear and scene is that, Puro doesnt push it for the money. He pushes it because it is something that he created with his own talent, imagination, creativity and hands. When you look at a Lowrider Supreme shirt you can tell it was made with love and love for the lifestyle!
> 
> Puro sent me a shirt and I went to the mall to do some shopping. It was the one with the 62 rag on it. I had a couple people hit me up and ask where did i get my shirt. I never had anyone up to me and ask when I wore any other brands. There is a unique original touch to them!
> *


THIS IS WHY I'M DOING THE TEES!!
MAD LOVE AND RESPECT MANDITO!
P


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 22 2009, 06:33 PM~13973843
> *Thanks Carlos!
> So when we gonna see you in a Supreme Brand? :biggrin:
> p
> *


When all this O.G. Abel gear I have in my closet runs out. I'm probably one of the few people out there that has his entire catalog of shirts. Dudes, one of the coolest and most generous people I know.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 22 2009, 06:39 PM~13973881
> *When all this O.G. Abel gear I have in my closet runs out.  I'm probably one of the few people out there that has his entire catalog of shirts.  Dudes, one of the coolest and most generous people I know.
> 
> 
> *


That's cool homie, whenever you ready.
OGABEL IS A MASTER! I OWN HIS LIMITED ED LOST ANGEL#7


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

GUESS WE SHOULD LET THE PHOTOGRAPHERS GET BACK TO POSTING.
SORRY GUYS FOR HI-JACKING THE THREAD.
P


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 22 2009, 06:45 PM~13973918
> *GUESS WE SHOULD LET THE PHOTOGRAPHERS GET BACK TO POSTING.
> SORRY GUYS FOR HI-JACKING THE THREAD.
> P
> *


Yeah take it back to the t-shirt thread! lol just kidding!


----------



## mxcn_roc

Damn....I'm just bored. Plus, the Yankees just lost and ended their winning streak. 

The only thing that will help that is if the Red Sox lose and right now the Sox are trailing the Mets in the 9th.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 22 2009, 06:00 PM~13973626
> *I love this car! This is from the Best of Friends/Kings of Kings show last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Jae, What kind of car is that?


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 22 2009, 06:49 PM~13973946
> *Damn....I'm just bored. Plus, the Yankees just lost and ended their winning streak.
> 
> The only thing that will help that is if the Red Sox lose and right now the Sox are trailing the Mets in the 9th.
> *


I NEVER HAVE TIME TO BE BORED CARLOS. I WISH I HAD TIME TO WATCH A GAME.LOL
P


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 22 2009, 06:00 PM~13973626
> *I love this car! This is from the Best of Friends/Kings of Kings show last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOW THAT IS A GEM!!
NICE PHOTO MASTER JAE!
PURO


----------



## mrtravieso

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 22 2009, 06:49 PM~13973946
> *Damn....I'm just bored. Plus, the Yankees just lost and ended their winning streak.
> 
> The only thing that will help that is if the Red Sox lose and right now the Sox are trailing the Mets in the 9th.
> *


yankees, :uh: I knew there was something wrong about you :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 22 2009, 04:46 PM~13973523
> *I KNOW WITH YOU CARLOS ITS PROBABLY A LOADED QUESTION, SO I'M GOING TO ANSWER IT HONESTLY.
> 
> MY ULTIMATE GOAL FOR SUPREME WOULD BE TO GROW IT TO THE POINT WERE I COULD DO MORE. THEN KEEP GROWING IT SOME MORE.LOL
> THE MOST IMPORTANT THING FOR ME IS THAT ITS KEPT AT THE STREET LEVEL, YOU KNOW MOM AND POPS STORES, THE STREETS WERE ALL THE ACTION IS/THE CAR CLUB BBQ'S/ WERE THE HOMIES HANG OUT DRINKING CORONAS AND FIXING THEIR RANFLAS.
> IT IS A LIFESTYLE!!!
> 
> ITS VERY SIMPLE CARLOS,
> LOWRIDER SUPREME STANDS FOR:
> OUR UNIQUE CULTURE, HISTORY & LIFESTYLE,
> ORIGINAL ARTWORK ( HAND DRAWN),
> TOP QUALITY PRINTING AND TEES!
> 
> PURO
> *


This is why Big Mando and I are gonna break LS out in the streets of Phoenix AZ!!!!! Like Puro says" Where the action is.... the Car Clubs.... BBQ's.....Where we hang out and put down the Cervezas" Bro!!! This is what WE do!!!! *PS....... can we get back to Photography in this Thread People? I come here to check out the Sik pics you all post...... but the love isnt there!!!! Jus my Opinion!!! LOL*


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

SUP LUNA?
I SENT YOU AN EMAIL HOMIE!
TAG TEAM,PURO/MANDO/LUNA!!!


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 22 2009, 07:14 PM~13974437
> *SUP LUNA?
> I SENT YOU AN EMAIL HOMIE!
> TAG TEAM,PURO/MANDO/LUNA!!!
> *


Ya Bro got it earlier. Looks good.  Will email you back with details. Mando and I will be at the Casino Show this weekend. We got Plans Homey!!!!! Thanks for bringing us on board to LS!! :biggrin: Peace PUROOOOOO LS


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc+May 22 2009, 08:02 PM~13973639-->
> 
> 
> 
> On another note.  Anyone that plays or played baseball knows what's wrong with this illustration?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe they overlooked it.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PURO CERVANTES_@May 22 2009, 08:14 PM~13973720
> *The hand positioning.
> *


Switch hitter? :dunno:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@May 22 2009, 08:20 PM~13974477
> *Ya Bro got it earlier. Looks good.   Will email you back with details. Mando and I will be at the Casino Show this weekend. We got Plans Homey!!!!! Thanks for bringing us on board to LS!! :biggrin: Peace  PUROOOOOO LS
> *


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem+May 22 2009, 03:26 PM~13972911-->
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice provok.Great focus and lighting win a nice background.
> Here is one i shot at world of wheels .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a cool shot right there Magic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by PURO [email protected] 22 2009, 04:46 PM~13973523
> *
> MY ULTIMATE GOAL FOR SUPREME WOULD BE TO GROW IT TO THE POINT WERE I COULD DO MORE. THEN KEEP GROWING IT SOME MORE.LOL
> THE MOST IMPORTANT THING FOR ME IS THAT ITS KEPT AT THE STREET LEVEL, YOU KNOW MOM AND POPS STORES, THE STREETS WERE ALL THE ACTION IS/THE CAR CLUB BBQ'S/ WERE THE HOMIES HANG OUT DRINKING CORONAS AND FIXING THEIR RANFLAS.
> IT IS A LIFESTYLE!!!
> 
> ITS VERY SIMPLE CARLOS,
> LOWRIDER SUPREME STANDS FOR:
> OUR UNIQUE CULTURE, HISTORY & LIFESTYLE,
> ORIGINAL ARTWORK ( HAND DRAWN),
> TOP QUALITY PRINTING AND TEES!
> 
> PURO
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Big Mando [email protected] 22 2009, 04:47 PM~13973530
> *x2. Maybe b/w would set if off a lil better, but Im no pro, just my opinion!  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good idea Mando! That might look pretty coo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2009, 05:00 PM~13973626
> *I love this car! This is from the Best of Friends/Kings of Kings show last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good flick Jae... By the way, nice coverage in the new LRM!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrtravieso_@May 22 2009, 07:04 PM~13974385
> *yankees, :uh:  I knew there was something wrong about you :biggrin:
> *


x2! :biggrin: I know Travieso's down for the Angels! :thumbsup:

Carlos, got any new shoots in the works? Would love to see some new stuff from you...


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 22 2009, 07:17 PM~13973739
> *Well, you got the following people selling shirts:
> 
> Rhyder Street Wear
> Roll'n DVD's
> Lonestar
> InkCity
> That airbrush guy Freddy
> Autotech...or something like that.
> (They're out of NYC, I think)
> 
> Most recent:
> Calimob
> Bullevard
> 
> That's just the few that I can remember off hand.
> 
> ----
> 
> The only reason I brought you up was because you're the one that seems to push it the most.
> *


*
We'll Be Doing Something Different Than Most*


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 22 2009, 07:05 AM~13967661
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet shot Twig


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by El Volo+May 22 2009, 10:04 PM~13975279-->
> 
> 
> 
> Carlos, got any new shoots in the works?  Would love to see some new stuff from you...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No new photos lately. Unfortunately, I'm not as prolific as some of you peeps.
> 
> So I've been focusing heavily on design and working on some illustrations and custom lettering techniques(wanting to do some custom lettering like Toons and Abel).
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrtravieso_@May 22 2009, 08:04 PM~13974385
> *yankees, :uh:  I knew there was something wrong about you :biggrin:
> *



What's a matter with being a Yankees fan? All true baseball fans are Yankees fans. It's all about the history and commitment to putting out a superior product that's going to contend each and every year. :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 22 2009, 03:21 PM~13972408
> *i wanna get the new 35mm/1.8. i never shot with the 1.4 but wouldn't mind owning one.
> *



I am hearing GREAT things about that lens...I might pick one up too.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 22 2009, 06:28 PM~13973811
> *well said, my opinion on this subject is that from what I hear and scene is that, Puro doesnt push it for the money. He pushes it because it is something that he created with his own talent, imagination, creativity and hands. When you look at a Lowrider Supreme shirt you can tell it was made with love and love for the lifestyle!
> 
> Puro sent me a shirt and I went to the mall to do some shopping. It was the one with the 62 rag on it. I had a couple people hit me up and ask where did i get my shirt. I never had anyone up to me and ask when I wore any other brands. There is a unique original touch to them!
> *



I bought the same shirt from Puro....love the shirt. I get comments all the time!


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 22 2009, 10:15 PM~13975367
> *sweet shot Twig
> *



I agree Twig, love the composition of the shot and overall pic. Nice work!


----------



## SWITCH HITTA

yall guys (im from texas) :cheesy: truly inspire and motivate me. Ive see some of the best pics ever here. Awesome job guys! Heres a pic i took from a car show.










Honestly do i have hope......


----------



## mrtravieso

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 22 2009, 10:24 PM~13975424
> *No new photos lately.  Unfortunately, I'm not as prolific as some of you peeps.
> 
> So I've been focusing heavily on design and working on some illustrations and custom lettering techniques(wanting to do some custom lettering like Toons and Abel).
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> What's a matter with being a Yankees fan?  All true baseball fans are Yankees fans.  It's all about the history and commitment to putting out a superior product that's going to contend each and every year.  :thumbsup:
> *


LOL it was a joke, dont be so pissy 

and they didnt do much "contending" last year :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc+May 22 2009, 09:24 PM~13975424-->
> 
> 
> 
> No new photos lately.  Unfortunately, I'm not as prolific as some of you peeps.
> 
> So I've been focusing heavily on design and working on some illustrations and custom lettering techniques(wanting to do some custom lettering like Toons and Abel).
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool, man... Follow your heart. You do have talent with designing.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SWITCH HITTA_@May 22 2009, 09:56 PM~13975631
> *yall guys (im from texas) :cheesy: truly inspire and motivate me. Ive see some of the best pics ever here. Awesome job guys! Heres a pic i took from a car show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly do i have hope......
> *


Hey what's up Switch? I like your flick man... I like the heavy contrast too. If you have a passion for photography, just keep at it and keep practicing... all you can do is get better and better with what you learn and what you experience with trial and error. But yeah, based on this one picture... lookin' good. :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@May 22 2009, 09:59 PM~13975649
> *LOL it was a joke, dont be so pissy
> 
> and they didnt do much "contending" last year :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 22 2009, 05:54 PM~13973978
> *NOW THAT IS A GEM!!
> NICE PHOTO MASTER JAE!
> PURO
> *


x2!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@May 22 2009, 10:56 PM~13975631
> *yall guys (im from texas) :cheesy: truly inspire and motivate me. Ive see some of the best pics ever here. Awesome job guys! Heres a pic i took from a car show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly do i have hope......
> *


you are off to a better started than me....just keep add it


----------



## Twotonz

so how did everyone get started in photography? or what made you guys decide to pursue photography?


----------



## El Volo

Since this feature has finally been published, I figured I'd share a couple more flicks from this shoot with y'all... :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@May 22 2009, 10:59 PM~13975649
> *LOL it was a joke, dont be so pissy
> 
> and they didnt do much "contending" last year :biggrin:
> *


Show me any one else that comes close to this:

New York Yankees (1913 - 2009) - 26 World Championships, 39 Pennants, and 47 Playoff Appearances

 

----



> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 22 2009, 11:06 PM~13975687
> *Cool, man... Follow your heart.  You do have talent with designing.
> *


Thanks. Hopefully, attempting to do more work in the urban market pays off in the end.


----------



## El Volo

This is from a shoot I did a few weeks ago:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 22 2009, 11:11 PM~13975719
> *Since this feature has finally been published, I figured I'd share a couple more flicks from this shoot with y'all... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This chick is badass!!! She got a fan club yet. Because I want to elect myself President.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 22 2009, 11:14 PM~13975733
> *This is from a shoot I did a few weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice location and even nicer photo


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc+May 22 2009, 10:13 PM~13975728-->
> 
> 
> 
> Show me any one else that comes close to this:
> 
> New York Yankees (1913 - 2009) - 26 World Championships, 39 Pennants, and 47 Playoff Appearances
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 Damn, hard to deny those stats... That's an impressive record.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mxcn_roc_@May 22 2009, 10:14 PM~13975736
> *This chick is badass!!! She got a fan club yet.  Because I want to elect myself President.
> *


 :roflmao: haha... Well thanks Carlos. Yeah, Vanessa's a real cool girl. If you're ever in the L.A. area and need a girl to shoot, let me know and I'll drop you her contact info. She's not doing modeling as much nowadays, but she said she's still down to at least consider any projects.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 22 2009, 11:11 PM~13975719
> *Since this feature has finally been published, I figured I'd share a couple more flicks from this shoot with y'all... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good Volo! I normally don't like cars in the background but on the second one, I really like the cars coming into the shot. It just shows....look at us, we're shooting right here in the middle of the road and we don't give a shit if you're coming or not.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 22 2009, 10:11 PM~13975717
> *so how did everyone get started in photography?  or what made you guys decide to pursue photography?
> *


For me, it started with a camera I got in a cereal box when I was still in elementary school! It was a 110 film camera! Anybody remember those cameras? :biggrin:

How about you TwoTonz?


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+May 22 2009, 10:17 PM~13975751-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice location and even nicer photo
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-72 kutty_@May 22 2009, 10:19 PM~13975758
> *Looks good Volo! I normally don't like cars in the background but on the second one, I really like the cars coming into the shot.  It just shows....look at us, we're shooting right here in the middle of the road and we don't give a shit if you're coming or not.
> *


Thanks guys... I appreciate the good words.   

haha... yeah Kutty... You know how we have to do it sometimes. :biggrin:


----------



## mrtravieso

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 22 2009, 11:13 PM~13975728
> *Show me any one else that comes close to this:
> 
> New York Yankees (1913 - 2009) - 26 World Championships, 39 Pennants, and 47 Playoff Appearances
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> Thanks.  Hopefully, attempting to do more work in the urban market pays off in the end.
> *


thanks, i really didnt know the yankees had 26 rings LOL

go have a taco, or something


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 22 2009, 11:20 PM~13975768
> *For me, it started with a camera I got in a cereal box when I was still in elementary!  It was a 110 film camera!  Anybody remember those cameras?  :biggrin:
> 
> How about you TwoTonz?
> *


i guess i should of said how i started before asking you guys :happysad: 

I kind of just fell into it

i always dreamed of having my own magazine, so i tested the waters by doing a calendar. Looked for a photographer to shoot my calendar and I just couldnt afford one......so i decided to do the shoots myself.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 22 2009, 11:23 PM~13975782
> *Thanks guys... I appreciate the good words.
> 
> haha... yeah Kutty... You know how we have to do it sometimes. :biggrin:
> *


did you have to get a permit for the caddy shoot?


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+May 22 2009, 10:31 PM~13975835-->
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of just fell into it
> 
> i always dreamed of having my own magazine, so i tested the waters by doing a calendar.  Looked for a photographer to shoot my calendar and I just couldnt afford one......so i decided to do the shoots myself.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you still think you'll fulfill your dream of doing your own mag?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@May 22 2009, 10:35 PM~13975872
> *did you have to get a permit for the caddy shoot?
> *


Well, I probably did have to get one... but didn't. :biggrin: That particular street actually doesn't have too much traffic during the weekend, as it does during the work week... So, we just tried to wing it, but everything worked out pretty good overall.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 22 2009, 11:40 PM~13975897
> *Do you still think you'll fulfill your dream of doing your own mag?
> *


who knows....right now im just going for a ride to where ever this photography thing takes me.....so far im just enjoying the ride. As long as i can get payed for what i love to do thats all that matters to me


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 22 2009, 11:40 PM~13975897
> *Well, I probably did have to get one... but didn't.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 



:cheesy:


----------



## mxcn_roc

Here's some of the custom lettering/typography I've been working on. 










What I'm doing is sketching out the letter ideas first and than taking the idea and attempting to complete an alphabet based on the given style of the original concept in Abode Illustrator.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 22 2009, 11:56 PM~13975982
> *Here's some of the custom lettering/typography I've been working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm doing is sketching out the letter ideas first and than taking the idea and attempting to complete an alphabet based on the given style of the original concept in Abode Illustrator.
> *


im liking those AZ letters


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 22 2009, 11:14 PM~13975733
> *This is from a shoot I did a few weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Down Town Riverside! lol

I just took some shots there.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 22 2009, 11:23 PM~13975782
> *Thanks guys... I appreciate the good words.
> 
> haha... yeah Kutty... You know how we have to do it sometimes. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Every once in a while I get lucky....


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 23 2009, 04:11 PM~13975719
> *Since this feature has finally been published, I figured I'd share a couple more flicks from this shoot with y'all... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


2 Very hot photos.....Props to you El Volo


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 22 2009, 11:59 PM~13975998
> *im liking those AZ letters
> *


Thanks. I've actually been doing a variety of stuff in Illustrator lately. Basically, trying to re-introduce myself to the program:


----------



## langeberg

Definitly one of my most favorite topics. 
I love these pictures. Keep them commin' homies...


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 22 2009, 10:24 PM~13975424
> *No new photos lately.  Unfortunately, I'm not as prolific as some of you peeps.
> 
> So I've been focusing heavily on design and working on some illustrations and custom lettering techniques(wanting to do some custom lettering like Toons and Abel).
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> What's a matter with being a Yankees fan?  All true baseball fans are Yankees fans.  It's all about the history and commitment to putting out a superior product that's going to contend each and every year.  :thumbsup:
> *


Carlos make sure you check out ZISTO!!
HE IS THE MASTER AT CUSTOM LETTERING.
PURO


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 22 2009, 10:50 PM~13975584
> *I bought the same shirt from Puro....love the shirt.  I get comments all the time!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 22 2009, 11:06 PM~13975687
> *Cool, man... Follow your heart.  You do have talent with designing.
> Hey what's up Switch?  I like your flick man... I like the heavy contrast too.  If you have a passion for photography, just keep at it and keep practicing... all you can do is get better and better with what you learn and what you experience with trial and error.  But yeah, based on this one picture... lookin' good.  :thumbsup:
> *


THERE IS A COMMERCIAL OUT THERE I CAN'T QUITE REMEMBER BUT I DO REMEMBER THE TAG LINE,

*IF YOU ARE GOING TO DO SOMETHING, DO THAT SOMETHING THE BEST THAT YOU CAN.
BE THE BEST IN THAT FIELD!*

Something along those lines.lol

I truly believe in those words.

PURO


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 23 2009, 12:11 AM~13976060
> *Thanks.  I've actually been doing a variety of stuff in Illustrator lately.  Basically, trying to re-introduce myself to the program:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CARLOS YOU REALLY DO HAVE A FLAIR FOR DESIGN BUDDY!
I LIKE!
PURO


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 23 2009, 02:14 AM~13975733
> *This is from a shoot I did a few weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that is jsut sick... nice location!


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 23 2009, 12:56 AM~13975982
> *Here's some of the custom lettering/typography I've been working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm doing is sketching out the letter ideas first and than taking the idea and attempting to complete an alphabet based on the given style of the original concept in Abode Illustrator.
> *


i try the same thing here and there. AI gets to me though. i guess i'm not that good at it. i get the letters close but not perfect. i have a program where you can design your own font. i tried that too. takes a long time. gotta design both upper and lower case. a lot of work.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 23 2009, 12:11 AM~13975719
> *Since this feature has finally been published, I figured I'd share a couple more flicks from this shoot with y'all... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: great images


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 22 2009, 11:11 PM~13975719
> *Since this feature has finally been published, I figured I'd share a couple more flicks from this shoot with y'all... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice Pic-Tars


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 22 2009, 11:14 PM~13975733
> *This is from a shoot I did a few weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I really like this one


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 22 2009, 11:23 PM~13975782
> *Thanks guys... I appreciate the good words.
> 
> haha... yeah Kutty... You know how we have to do it sometimes. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 22 2009, 06:49 PM~13973947
> *Jae, What kind of car is that?
> *


Mando, the name escapes me but like someone mentioned its the only one in California. Its been in Lowrider a few years back. The sons of the car owner are members of Swift CC.


----------



## nobueno

> Good flick Jae... By the way, nice coverage in the new LRM!
> 
> Thanks Volo. Are you talking about the August issue? I have not seen it nor do I know whats in it... Do tell!


----------



## PROVOK

get ready cuz i'm gonna be posting photos all summer


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 22 2009, 11:08 PM~13975700
> *x2!
> *


Thanks guys!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 23 2009, 12:11 AM~13976060
> *Thanks.  I've actually been doing a variety of stuff in Illustrator lately.  Basically, trying to re-introduce myself to the program:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great artwork Carlos! The skullhat is my favorite!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

GREAT THREAD!
P


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 22 2009, 11:14 PM~13975733
> *This is from a shoot I did a few weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what a great shot and location!


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 23 2009, 08:25 AM~13977214
> *get ready cuz i'm gonna be posting photos all summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Really like the first two PROVOK....nice DOF


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 23 2009, 09:56 AM~13977364
> *Really like the first two PROVOK....nice DOF
> *


thanks


----------



## carsofabq

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## carsofabq

Ross ching 

Came across this guys time lapse photography thought it was pretty cool check it out .


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 22 2009, 11:14 PM~13975733
> *This is from a shoot I did a few weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats fuckin nice! Im lovin it!


----------



## SWITCH HITTA

thanks guys


----------



## SWITCH HITTA

volo, love that pic :thumbsup:


----------



## Stickz

no photoshop :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@May 23 2009, 02:21 PM~13979291
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no photoshop :biggrin:
> *


Looking good stickz! I notice you do alot of sunset shots! They are badass! Like the style you bring to the table!


----------



## chairmnofthboard




----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## Mr. 412

From last night ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@May 23 2009, 07:51 PM~13980925
> *From last night ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the first one. Its real clear!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@May 23 2009, 05:25 PM~13980171
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 23 2009, 10:53 PM~13980931
> *I like the first one. Its real clear!
> *


:worship: Thanks ... 

What I liked about that shot was the grand pap trying to explain how the car does that to his grandson! 


Here's another one ...


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@May 23 2009, 08:02 PM~13980962
> *:worship: Thanks ...
> 
> What I liked about that shot was the grand pap trying to explain how the car does that to his grandson!
> Here's another one ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW, that is just sick!


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@May 23 2009, 09:02 PM~13980962
> *:worship: Thanks ...
> 
> What I liked about that shot was the grand pap trying to explain how the car does that to his grandson!
> Here's another one ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## PROVOK




----------



## HitemHard78

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 24 2009, 09:04 AM~13983426
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE THIS SET PROVOK! LOCATION IS INTERESTING TOO.
P


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

TTT


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE+May 22 2009, 11:10 PM~13976058-->
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Very hot photos.....Props to you El Volo
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2009, 03:43 AM~13976563
> *that is jsut sick... nice location!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2009, 06:02 AM~13976872
> *:thumbsup: great images
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2009, 06:39 AM~13977031
> *Nice Pic-Tars
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2009, 07:29 AM~13977232
> *what a great shot and location!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SWITCH [email protected] 23 2009, 10:31 AM~13978316
> *volo, love that pic :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big Mando 88_@May 23 2009, 10:10 AM~13978159
> *Thats fuckin nice! Im lovin it!
> *


Thanks guys for the cool comments... I appreciate that.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard+May 22 2009, 11:04 PM~13976029-->
> 
> 
> 
> Down Town Riverside! lol
> 
> I just took some shots there.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, that's where it was at. What city do you live in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2009, 11:11 PM~13976060
> *Thanks.  I've actually been doing a variety of stuff in Illustrator lately.  Basically, trying to re-introduce myself to the program:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good work Carlos!  I like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by PURO [email protected] 23 2009, 03:37 AM~13976559
> *THERE IS A COMMERCIAL OUT THERE I CAN'T QUITE REMEMBER BUT I DO REMEMBER THE TAG LINE,
> 
> IF YOU ARE GOING TO DO SOMETHING, DO THAT SOMETHING THE BEST THAT YOU CAN.
> BE THE BEST IN THAT FIELD!
> 
> Something along those lines.lol
> 
> I truly believe in those words.
> 
> PURO
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2009, 07:24 AM~13977211
> *Thanks Volo. Are you talking about the August issue? I have not seen it nor do I know whats in it... Do tell!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, the July issue! I FINALLY just picked it up last Friday. :uh:
> 
> I know you get the new issues a month before everybody else! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2009, 08:04 AM~13983426
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good work as always Provok! Lovin' this shot!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Steel City Fam_@May 23 2009, 07:02 PM~13980962
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@May 23 2009, 08:02 PM~13980962
> *:worship: Thanks ...
> 
> What I liked about that shot was the grand pap trying to explain how the car does that to his grandson!
> Here's another one ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sick....  



Here is my Memorial day weekend shot .Sleeping bear dunes michigan sunset.Enjoy your holiday fellas.


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@May 25 2009, 10:24 AM~13990239
> *Sick....
> Here is my Memorial day weekend shot .Sleeping bear dunes michigan sunset.Enjoy your holiday fellas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@May 25 2009, 09:24 AM~13990239
> *Here is my Memorial day weekend shot .Sleeping bear dunes michigan sunset.Enjoy your holiday fellas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's frickin' bad-ass... Cool shot man... 

Same to you Magic!


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 25 2009, 09:28 AM~13989842
> *Yep, that's where it was at.  What city do you live in?
> Good work Carlos!   I like this one.
> :thumbsup:
> No, the July issue!  I FINALLY just picked it up last Friday.  :uh:
> 
> I know you get the new issues a month before everybody else!  :biggrin:
> Good work as always Provok! Lovin' this shot!
> :0  :0  :0
> *


I mean I just took some shots in the same alley, but you beat me to the post!!! lol

I'm from Fontana, what about you?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@May 25 2009, 12:14 PM~13991120
> *I mean I just took some shots in the same alley, but you beat me to the post!!! lol
> 
> I'm from Fontana, what about you?
> *


post em!


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 25 2009, 12:55 PM~13991428
> *post em!
> *


Nah, it's been done. the shots been taken.  Now i have to go and take them fromthe opposite side of the alley. I'll have to do them from University side of the alley.


----------



## chairmnofthboard




----------



## MRDRIFTER626

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 22 2009, 11:19 PM~13975757
> *:0 Damn, hard to deny those stats... That's an impressive record.
> :roflmao: haha... Well thanks Carlos.  Yeah, Vanessa's a real cool girl.  If you're ever in the L.A. area and need a girl to shoot, let me know and I'll drop you her contact info.  She's not doing modeling as much nowadays, but she said she's still down to at least consider any projects.  *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 22 2009, 11:14 PM~13975733
> *This is from a shoot I did a few weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD VOLO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chairmnofthboard




----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@May 23 2009, 08:02 PM~13980962
> *:worship: Thanks ...
> 
> What I liked about that shot was the grand pap trying to explain how the car does that to his grandson!
> Here's another one ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a cool shot. But is it a composite or photo-illustration? The skyblue colors coming out of the tree really caught my eye.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

A few from a show I covered yesterday


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Almost through my vacation here in europe I will be home next monday. I have taken a ton of pictures, about 8 gigs worth. When I get home I will sort through them and post some of the good ones. :biggrin:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 25 2009, 02:08 PM~13991982
> *A few from a show I covered yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How do you keep from blowing out the sky? My shots always washout the sky.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@May 25 2009, 02:45 PM~13992247
> *How do you keep from blowing out the sky? My shots always washout the sky.
> *


I use a polarized filter on my lens. That helps out alot.


----------



## ~~RED~~

some pics my wife took this weekend, thought i would share...


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard+May 25 2009, 11:14 AM~13991120-->
> 
> 
> 
> I mean I just took some shots in the same alley, but you beat me to the post!!! lol
> 
> I'm from Fontana, what about you?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you're in the I.E. too? I thought you were from the LA city for some reason. I'm in San Bernardino right now. Was living in Orange County for quite some time.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chairmnofthboard_@May 25 2009, 12:21 PM~13991601
> *Nah, it's been done. the shots been taken.    Now i have to go and take them fromthe opposite side of the alley. I'll have to do them from University side of the alley.
> *


No man, it's cool with me if you want to post them. I don't "own" that spot by any means, so it's a "free for all" location.  But I guess I know how you feel... I'd probably be the same way. :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626+May 25 2009, 12:39 PM~13991765-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD VOLO!!!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey what's up Mr. Drifter!?!? :wave: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Big Mando [email protected] 25 2009, 01:08 PM~13991982
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like this one, Mando... this one is real cooooo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2009, 03:02 PM~13992829
> *some pics my wife took this weekend, thought i would share...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm familiar of your wife's work from Flickr... She does some GOOD work!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Homer Pimpson_@May 25 2009, 01:35 PM~13992181
> *Almost through my vacation here in europe I will be home next monday. I have taken a ton of pictures, about 8 gigs worth. When I get home I will sort through them and post some of the good ones.   :biggrin:
> *


 hno: Looking forward to seeing 'em!


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@May 23 2009, 04:21 PM~13979291
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no photoshop :biggrin:
> *


It's real hard to get sunset photos to come out period, major kudos to you :biggrin:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 24 2009, 11:04 AM~13983426
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I know it doesn't really make much of a difference one way or the other, but props for the model, it's refreshing to not see a stick thin woman who could be wearing more clothing


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

Thoughts on Nikon D50?


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 25 2009, 07:14 PM~13993382
> *Thoughts on Nikon D50?
> *


Anybody?


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 25 2009, 09:55 PM~13994509
> *Anybody?
> *


Thats what I'm using - Love it even though I feel like I'm 10 models behind already!


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 25 2009, 05:08 PM~13991978
> *That's a cool shot.  But is it a composite or photo-illustration?  The skyblue colors coming out of the tree really caught my eye.
> *


Photo shopped; gimmie a sec & I'll post the original ....


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@May 25 2009, 09:08 PM~13994642
> *Thats what I'm using - Love it even though I feel like I'm 10 models behind already!
> *


Sweet. Found one on ebay for $127. Ends in 14 minutes. I'll try for it then


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@May 25 2009, 09:08 PM~13994642
> *Thats what I'm using - Love it even though I feel like I'm 10 models behind already!
> *


Have a recommendation for lenses?


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 22 2009, 02:25 PM~13971459
> *I wonder if you'd tell a photographer to his face that you felt his model wasn't to your "specs".
> *


I have and do, seeing as I have a few good friends who are professional photographers with their own studios that specifically ask for my opinion because I am not afraid to tell them something real. My father is also a professional photographer. I critique his work all the time ans he is not good at taking anything negative. 



> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc+May 22 2009, 03:07 PM~13971747-->
> 
> 
> 
> It's all good any dandy to believe that beauty is in the eye of the beholder, but in most realities that is far from the truth.  We all know that certain looks and features are more associated with beauty than others and as a society in general we have accepted those.
> 
> For someone to come on here and say that someone's model doesn't meet certain criteria to the general notion of what beauty is, is a valid assessment.  And who better, but another female to make that assessment.  Females are their worst critics.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by El [email protected] 23 2009, 12:11 AM~13975719
> *Since this feature has finally been published, I figured I'd share a couple more flicks from this shoot with y'all... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you like block off a street or something?!?! Great location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2009, 12:56 AM~13975982
> *Here's some of the custom lettering/typography I've been working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm doing is sketching out the letter ideas first and than taking the idea and attempting to complete an alphabet based on the given style of the original concept in Abode Illustrator.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You already know my opinion on this piece .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2009, 01:11 AM~13976060
> *Thanks.  I've actually been doing a variety of stuff in Illustrator lately.  Basically, trying to re-introduce myself to the program:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love what you added to this.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Steel City Fam_@May 23 2009, 09:02 PM~13980962
> *:worship: Thanks ...
> 
> What I liked about that shot was the grand pap trying to explain how the car does that to his grandson!
> Here's another one ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow, this seriously is a great shot. I don't think I would change one things about it.


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 25 2009, 09:23 PM~13994776
> *Sweet.  Found one on ebay for $127.  Ends in 14 minutes.  I'll try for it then
> *


Won it for $182.50 with 1 second left when my bid went through


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 25 2009, 07:38 PM~13994972
> *Won it for $182.50 with 1 second left when my bid went through
> *


D50?? :dunno:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 25 2009, 04:21 PM~13992956
> *
> I like this one, Mando... this one is real cooooo...
> 
> *


thank you Mr. Volo! :biggrin:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 25 2009, 10:12 PM~13995425
> *D50?? :dunno:
> *


Yes. Problem with that camera? :dunno:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 25 2009, 08:18 PM~13995497
> *Yes.  Problem with that camera? :dunno:
> *



No problems, thats what I use. Congrats on the sale homie! Be looing foward to see what you capture with it! :biggrin:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 25 2009, 10:26 PM~13995578
> *No problems, thats what I use. Congrats on the sale homie! Be looing foward to see what you capture with it! :biggrin:
> *


Sweet deal, thanks. It has no lenses tho, so I need to look around for those. So if you or anybody else has any recommendations for lenses (preferably not costing $150 or so) I'm all ears :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 25 2009, 08:27 PM~13995594
> *Sweet deal, thanks.  It has no lenses tho, so I need to look around for those.  So if you or anybody else has any recommendations for lenses (preferably not costing $150 or so) I'm all ears :cheesy:
> *


lol look around, all mine cast 200 plus, but all i buy are nikkor. Havent bought any other brands yet!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

SUP MANDO?
How was the show big guy?
P


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 25 2009, 10:29 PM~13995612
> *lol look around, all mine cast 200 plus, but all i buy are nikkor. Havent bought any other brands yet!
> *


I found a few little kits almost that came with a wide angle and a telephoto lens and a few lens covers or something like that for about $50, but definitely aren't the nicer lenses. I like the control of the one I used to use with my awesome 35mm, but I also enjoy the camera autofocusing for me. It's nice to get a little lazy sometimes, lol


----------



## PROVOK




----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 25 2009, 04:19 PM~13992936
> *Oh you're in the I.E. too?  I thought you were from the LA city for some reason.  I'm in San Bernardino right now.  Was living in Orange County for quite some time.
> No man, it's cool with me if you want to post them.  I don't "own" that spot by any means, so it's a "free for all" location.    But I guess I know how you feel... I'd probably be the same way.  :biggrin:
> *


Yea I'm in the IE. I moved here when I was 16 from LA. What's your gear, canon or nikon?


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 25 2009, 07:30 PM~13994861
> *I have and do*


Here's what I think.

I think that not everyone want's your opinion. Some do, some don't. You can leave your opinion If it says C&C welcomed.

I think that you come off as a master photographer, but all your pictures are B&W (easiest to shoot) and not always a perfect shot.

I think that you have issues with pretty girls also, maybe a little envy perhaps? i don't know.

These are my thoughts personally. I don't want you to change your way of being by any means. But respect that some people don't want your opinion. I personally don't care, doesn't bother me.

Cheers.


----------



## BIGMIKE

one my favorite shots from this past weekend


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 25 2009, 09:56 PM~13996770
> *one my favorite shots from this past weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mmmm I like. I have a hard time cropping out part of the subject. I need to work on that. Great shot.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@May 25 2009, 01:48 PM~13991837
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I don't get why someone would post a shot like this. It's too simple.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 25 2009, 08:32 PM~13995657
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool urban gritty stuff. I'd like to see you do some with the same angles and depth, except with a glamor fashion edge to it.


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 25 2009, 10:01 PM~13996875
> *I don't get why someone would post a shot like this.  It's too simple.
> *


So it worked. The point of this shot was simple & sanitary. You feeling that it was simple is a compliment. I could have used one of my three flashes with gels and added a crazy angle, but that was not what I was going for.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 25 2009, 02:08 PM~13991982
> *A few from a show I covered yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool shot, Mando. :thumbsup:


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@May 25 2009, 10:43 PM~13996567
> *Here's what I think.
> 
> I think that not everyone want's your opinion. Some do, some don't. You can leave your opinion If it says C&C welcomed.
> 
> I think that you come off as a master photographer, but all your pictures are B&W (easiest to shoot) and not always a perfect shot.
> 
> I think that you have issues with pretty girls also, maybe a little envy perhaps? i don't know.
> 
> These are my thoughts personally. I don't want you to change your way of being by any means. But respect that some people don't want your opinion. I personally don't care, doesn't bother me.
> 
> Cheers.
> *


Agreed! Not everyone is willing to hear or listen to everyone's opinion.

Agreed! I'm not a master photographer by any means. I never claimed to be. 

My shots here are a fraction of my portfolio. I chose to start at the beginning of my files on my computer (all starting with bw...b is at the front of the alphabet...). No one takes a perfect shot always...moot point. 

No issues with pretty girls and not envious. I didn't find them attractive. To each their own. 

I welcome comments. That is a main point of this thread. It's just an opinion and nothing more.


----------



## Richard Slapson




----------



## chairmnofthboard

I just found out that photobucket compresses your files (DOH!!) I was wondering why the images weren't as sharp. I was told that flicker doesn't compress the images as much. Time to change to flicker.


----------



## Richard Slapson




----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard+May 25 2009, 12:22 PM~13991611-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like the colors in this shot. Do you do a lot of post-editing with your photography? Looks really clear and sharp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2009, 07:32 PM~13995657
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like this shot a lot right here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2009, 08:37 PM~13996490
> *Yea I'm in the IE. I moved here when I was 16 from LA. What's your gear, canon or nikon?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool, man... So how long ago was that? And how long have you been shooting?
> 
> I use Canon, but my close friend uses Nikon. I think both are very competitve though, so I really don't feel that one is way better than the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2009, 10:17 PM~13997689
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good stuff, Guero... I'm feeling this one.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chairmnofthboard_@May 25 2009, 10:23 PM~13997733
> *I just found out that photobucket compresses your files (DOH!!) I was wondering why the images weren't as sharp. I was told that flicker doesn't compress the images as much. Time to change to flicker.
> *


Crap! I didn't know Photobucket compresses files! :angry: Damn... Yeah, try Flickr out. I'm pretty happy with them. I also heard they don't compress uploaded files.


----------



## El Alfonso




----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@May 25 2009, 11:00 PM~13997920
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn! Who is that!?!? :wow:


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 25 2009, 09:32 PM~13995657
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like these two best.


----------



## El Alfonso

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 26 2009, 12:04 AM~13997941
> *Damn!  Who is that!?!? :wow:
> *


C'mon Volo!! That's Ice La Fox. Go to the thick chick section on off topic and check out the clip. Hope all is well with you. Im going to the Santa Barbara show in a couple of weeks. Hope to see you soon homie.


----------



## Richard Slapson




----------



## Richard Slapson




----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+May 23 2009, 05:40 PM~13979716-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good stickz! I notice you do alot of sunset shots! They are badass! Like the style you bring to the table!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha thanks Mando!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ScandalusSeville83_@May 25 2009, 06:29 PM~13993016
> *It's real hard to get sunset photos to come out period, major kudos to you :biggrin:
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz

random..


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 25 2009, 08:32 PM~13995657
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bomb ass set homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 25 2009, 09:56 PM~13996770
> *one my favorite shots from this past weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 25 2009, 10:16 PM~13997109
> *Cool shot, Mando.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@May 25 2009, 11:17 PM~13997689
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


feeling this one! good shot guero!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 25 2009, 08:32 PM~13995651
> *SUP MANDO?
> How was the show big guy?
> P
> *


Sup Puro! it pretty good. Not real big but good!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 25 2009, 10:16 PM~13997109
> *Cool shot, Mando.  :thumbsup:
> *


I AGREE DOPE SHOT!
P


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@May 26 2009, 12:00 AM~13997920
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE LIPS!! hno: hno: hno:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 25 2009, 04:21 PM~13992956
> *Hey what's up Mr. Drifter!?!? :wave:  :biggrin:
> I like this one, Mando... this one is real cooooo...
> I'm familiar of your wife's work from Flickr... She does some GOOD work!
> hno: Looking forward to seeing 'em!
> *


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 25 2009, 11:32 PM~13995657
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This is a great shot...


----------



## sfvalleygirly

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@May 25 2009, 10:24 AM~13990239
> *Sick....
> Here is my Memorial day weekend shot .Sleeping bear dunes michigan sunset.Enjoy your holiday fellas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is a Beautiful.


----------



## carsofabq

Everyone has been posting up some great pictures. Keep up the good work


----------



## sfvalleygirly

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 25 2009, 08:32 PM~13995657
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice model


----------



## sfvalleygirly

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@May 26 2009, 06:44 AM~13998802
> *Everyone has been posting up some great pictures. Keep up the good work
> *


Very true.wish i could comment on all the great pictures but im new to this whole quote each post


----------



## sfvalleygirly

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@May 25 2009, 11:17 PM~13997689
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very cute shots guero.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@May 26 2009, 12:10 AM~13998133
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random..
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## PROVOK

thanks for the nice words everyone. i'm planning on doing atleast one shoot a week.


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 26 2009, 07:09 AM~13998957
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This is one of the best so far from this shoot :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@May 26 2009, 11:26 AM~13999587
> *This is one of the best so far from this shoot :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks... i agree. I have others but cant release them  But in a couple of months will be able to.


----------



## Ecalderon

Thank's for the comments Fellas/Ladys...


This thread is on fire.Keep them bad as shots coming


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 26 2009, 06:09 AM~13998957
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOT DAMN!!! :wow: 

More...??? :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@May 26 2009, 12:43 AM~13998082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE GUERO!
P


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 26 2009, 12:02 PM~13999964
> *HOT DAMN!!! :wow:
> 
> More...???  :biggrin:
> *



plenty... lol


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 26 2009, 08:55 AM~14000475
> *plenty... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :around: :nicoderm:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 26 2009, 07:09 AM~13998957
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MRDRIFTER626

> Hey what's up Mr. Drifter!?!? :wave: :biggrin:
> NOTHING MUCH HOMIE JUST GETTING READY FOR THE SHOW IN SAN BERNANDINO :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 25 2009, 11:43 PM~13997849
> *I like the colors in this shot.  Do you do a lot of post-editing with your photography?  Looks really clear and sharp.
> I like this shot a lot right here...
> Cool, man... So how long ago was that?  And how long have you been shooting?
> 
> I use Canon, but my close friend uses Nikon.  I think both are very competitve though,
> Crap!  I didn't know Photobucket compresses files!  :angry:  Damn... Yeah, try Flickr out.  I'm pretty happy with them.  I also heard they don't compress uploaded files.
> *


I try to do as little post-editing as possible. I'm trying learn photography, not photoshop lol (I did graphics for 10 years, I know PS ugh). Plus I feel it's like cheating a bit when you repair the photo in photoshop. I know they are all tools, but just the way I am.

The shot with both the orange and blue cars is pretty much straight from the camera. All I did was sharpen it (I think you have to do that with almost any digi shot).

I've been in IE for 15 years now. 

I think Nikon & Canon are pretty much on par (model to model). Just preference I guess.

We should set up a few cars and girls. Maybe we can learn each others methods.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by MRDRIFTER626_@May 26 2009, 09:30 AM~14000861
> *Hey what's up Mr. Drifter!?!? :wave:  :biggrin:
> NOTHING MUCH HOMIE JUST GETTING READY FOR THE SHOW IN SAN BERNANDINO :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


I'll see you there!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@May 26 2009, 09:31 AM~14000865
> *I try to do as little post-editing as possible. I'm trying learn photography, not photoshop lol (I did graphics for 10 years, I know PS ugh). Plus I feel it's like cheating a bit when you repair the photo in photoshop. I know they are all tools, but just the way I am.
> 
> The shot with both the orange and blue cars is pretty much straight from the camera. All I did was sharpen it (I think you have to do that with almost any digi shot).
> 
> I've been in IE for 15 years now.
> 
> I think Nikon & Canon are pretty much on par (model to model). Just preference I guess.
> 
> We should set up a few cars and girls. Maybe we can learn each others methods.
> *


Agreed. Most of my photography has little to no post-editing. Plus, I really don't know PS too well. Most of the time, I just do a little adjustment on contrast and coloring, then add my border and my website and call it a day. So yeah, I think it's kind of cheating too, so I stay away from it. Plus, after years and years of shooting on film, I just got used to relying on the photography only, rather than computer-editing, which I had almost no access to at the time.

Yeah man, that would be cool... especially since we're in the same area. Drop me your e-mail address.


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by El Volo+May 25 2009, 10:43 PM~13997849-->
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff, Guero... I'm feeling this one.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Big Mando [email protected] 26 2009, 02:36 AM~13998326
> *feeling this one! good shot guero!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 05:54 AM~13998859
> *Very cute shots guero.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PURO CERVANTES_@May 26 2009, 08:06 AM~14000015
> *NICE GUERO!
> P
> *


Thanks for the compliments everyone. It means a lot. Especially coming from you guys. Damn everyones pics in this thread have been excellent!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 26 2009, 01:35 PM~14000913
> *Agreed.  Most of my photography has little to no post-editing.  Plus, I really don't know PS too well.  Most of the time, I just do a little adjustment on contrast and coloring, then add my border and my website and call it a day.  So yeah, I think it's kind of cheating too, so I stay away from it.  Plus, after years and years of shooting on film, I just got used to relying on the photography only, rather than computer-editing, which I had almost no access to at the time.
> *



For the most part I'm the same way ... 
But at times my wife ( a graphic artist & photshop pro ) will see shots of mine & want to play with them .... She has a different artistic eye and vibe & it's wild to see what she see will see or what 
she will do with it.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@May 26 2009, 10:17 AM~14001452
> *For the most part  I'm the same way ...
> But at times my wife ( a graphic artist & photshop pro ) will see shots of mine & want to play with them .... She has a different artistic eye and vibe & it's wild to see what she see will see or what
> she will do with it.
> *


That's cool too... Could give it a different kind of aspect.


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 26 2009, 09:35 AM~14000913
> *Agreed.  Most of my photography has little to no post-editing.  Plus, I really don't know PS too well.  Most of the time, I just do a little adjustment on contrast and coloring, then add my border and my website and call it a day.  So yeah, I think it's kind of cheating too, so I stay away from it.  Plus, after years and years of shooting on film, I just got used to relying on the photography only, rather than computer-editing, which I had almost no access to at the time.
> 
> Yeah man, that would be cool... especially since we're in the same area.  Drop me your e-mail address.
> *


If I am happy with a shot I did just from the camera then I leave it. It is my goal to always try and get the shot just how I want it from the camera. But, I don't think PS or anything is cheating, I think its an art in itself. There is so many things you can do to an image that can't even be done with the camera and so many things you can do that make the image totally different and new that photoshopping I think is just another outlet for your creativity.


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@May 26 2009, 11:25 AM~14001553
> *If I am happy with a shot I did just from the camera then I leave it. It is my goal to always try and get the shot just how I want it from the camera. But, I don't think PS or anything is cheating, I think its an art in itself. There is so many things you can do to an image that can't even be done with the camera and so many things you can do that make the image totally different and new that photoshopping I think is just another outlet for your creativity.
> *


I agree, it's a tool for creativity. However, if you are enhancing every color, centering objects, adding blue to the sky, adding green to the grass, smart blurring backgrounds every time, then it's cheating. This should be done in the camera (IMO). I want to be able to take a better shot, not make a better shot.

With that said, I use PS when I'm doing something artistic. Just a thought


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@May 26 2009, 11:24 AM~14002184
> *I agree, it's a tool for creativity. However, if you are enhancing every color, centering objects, adding blue to the sky, adding green to the grass, smart blurring backgrounds every time, then it's cheating. This should be done in the camera (IMO). I want to be able to take a better shot, not make a better shot.
> 
> With that said, I use PS when I'm doing something artistic. Just a thought
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE

something from a while back


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@May 26 2009, 11:24 AM~14002184
> *I agree, it's a tool for creativity. However, if you are enhancing every color, centering objects, adding blue to the sky, adding green to the grass, smart blurring backgrounds every time, then it's cheating. This should be done in the camera (IMO). I want to be able to take a better shot, not make a better shot.
> 
> With that said, I use PS when I'm doing something artistic. Just a thought
> *


----------



## mxcn_roc

I personally think that the Photoshop argument is ridiculous. Correcting an image in any piece of software is just part of the process. 

Here is something someone said recently on an art forum I visit:



> *I don't think it matters how an image came to be as long as it's good.
> Who the fuck cares if someone processed it in photoshop?
> 
> If the image sucks, it sucks.
> If it's good, it's good.
> 
> Photoshop can't turn a bad photo good.
> So it doesn't really matter how it came to the end.*


----



> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 26 2009, 12:34 PM~14002264
> *something from a while back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool shot, but next time try not to amputate the models foot from the frame and the truck coming into the shot is a little distracting.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 26 2009, 11:51 AM~14002438
> *Cool shot, but next time try not to amputate the models foot from the frame and the truck coming into the shot is a little distracting.
> *


That's exactly what I thought after I reviewed the pics. Thanks for the advice Carlos


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 26 2009, 01:22 PM~14002732
> *That's exactly what I thought after I reviewed the pics. Thanks for the advice Carlos
> *


Cool.....when you get a chance. Post more of the shots of the model.


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

I LIKE THEM FISH EYE LENSES...i got this from Myspace so its pixelated...im sure the original looks a lot better...i think amma invest on some fisheye lenses...anyone selling one for a good price? CANON?








_(not my work)_


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by Stickz+May 26 2009, 02:10 AM~13998133-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Random is great. I love random and I love these. Especially the middle one.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mxcn_roc_@May 26 2009, 01:51 PM~14002438
> *I personally think that the Photoshop argument is ridiculous. Correcting an image in any piece of software is just part of the process.
> 
> Here is something someone said recently on an art forum I visit:
> ----
> Cool shot, but next time try not to amputate the models foot from the frame and the truck coming into the shot is a little distracting.
> *


I agree. If an image sucks, no amount of photo-shop or retouching will save it.


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 26 2009, 04:31 PM~14003454
> *
> I agree. If an image sucks, no amount of photo-shop or retouching will save it.
> *


Unfortunately some people don't seem to get that concept, lol


----------



## chairmnofthboard

The guys (pros) that are good don't need photoshop to make their pictures "pop". I am no where near that level, but if I start using PS as a crutch I will never be as good as I would like.

Unless it's for Artistic photo's I won't use PS. That's just me.


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@May 26 2009, 05:06 PM~14003845
> *The guys (pros) that are good don't need photoshop to make their pictures "pop". I am no where near that level, but if I start using PS as a crutch I will never be as good as I would like.
> 
> Unless it's for Artistic photo's I won't use PS. That's just me.
> *


Good stance to have


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@May 26 2009, 03:06 PM~14003845
> *The guys (pros) that are good don't need photoshop to make their pictures "pop". I am no where near that level, but if I start using PS as a crutch I will never be as good as I would like.
> 
> Unless it's for Artistic photo's I won't use PS. That's just me.
> *


Give me at least 3 professional and well known photographers that don't do this and don't include Esteban Oriol.


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@May 26 2009, 03:10 AM~13998133
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:werd:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 26 2009, 02:08 PM~14003860
> *Good stance to have
> *


x2 

Many of my photos have no PhotoShopping done to them. Especially among my older work.


----------



## Homer Pimpson




----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@May 26 2009, 01:01 PM~14003091
> *I LIKE THEM FISH EYE LENSES...i got this from Myspace so its pixelated...im sure the original looks a lot better...i think amma invest on some fisheye lenses...anyone selling one for a good price? CANON?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not my work)
> *


I think those fisheye lenses are pretty expensive. At least, last time I checked, they were. That was years ago. 

Cool picture Manny! Is that Ernie (from Arizona) with you?


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 26 2009, 05:16 PM~14003925
> *x2
> 
> Many of my photos have no PhotoShopping done to them.  Especially among my older work.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

I know the photoshop debate can get really hairy, but I think it all boils down to the preference of the photographer and nothing else. Trying to change minds usually just results in arguments.

It has its benefits, but can also turn into a crutch.

Just my opinion


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 26 2009, 03:24 PM~14004023
> *It has its benefits, but can also turn into a crutch.
> *


Very well said.

By all means use photoshop, But if you need PS for the majority of your shots, then you are relying on PS to make the adjustments that you should have made on the camera. That's all and I'll leave it at that.

Happy hunting everyone.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 26 2009, 02:24 PM~14004023
> *I know the photoshop debate can get really hairy, but I think it all boils down to the preference of the photographer and nothing else.  Trying to change minds usually just results in arguments.
> 
> It has its benefits, but can also turn into a crutch.
> 
> Just my opinion
> *


x2! Well said. :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Random flower shot from earlier today. 









Some Plaza, don't know the name, in Paris. 









Night shot from my hotel window.


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard+May 26 2009, 05:31 PM~14004079-->
> 
> 
> 
> Very well said.
> 
> By all means use photoshop, But if you need PS for the majority of your shots, then you are relying on PS to make the adjustments that you should have made on the camera. That's all and I'll leave it at that.
> 
> Happy hunting everyone.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-El Volo_@May 26 2009, 05:32 PM~14004096
> *x2!  Well said.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks guys 



I bought a new camera on eBay last night, so I just need to get some lenses for it and start snapping away :cheesy:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 26 2009, 05:33 PM~14004101
> *Random flower shot from earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 26 2009, 03:34 PM~14004112
> *Thanks guys
> I bought a new camera on eBay last night, so I just need to get some lenses for it and start snapping away :cheesy:
> *


What camera did you get?


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Butterfly in Gibraltar
















Gibraltar Ape








Just a random picture of the cars parked outside the Casino Mote Carlo








Picture from the Monaco Grand prix practice laps, I didn't get to see the actual race. It was hard to get clear shots of the cars because of the fence and how fast they were going.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 26 2009, 09:55 AM~14000475
> *plenty... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn she fucking fine ass hell!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 26 2009, 02:33 PM~14004101
> *Random flower shot from earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Plaza, don't know the name, in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Night shot from my hotel window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 26 2009, 12:34 PM~14002264
> *something from a while back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Shit looks real good homie!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 26 2009, 12:34 PM~14002264
> *something from a while back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE SET MIKE!
P


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@May 26 2009, 05:49 PM~14004275
> *What camera did you get?
> *


Nikon D50


----------



## mxcn_roc

Damn! I must be getting old or in the wrong business...because my friend Mya wanted to shoot today and I didn't even bother calling her back. 










:twak:


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 26 2009, 04:02 PM~14005050
> *Damn! I must be getting old or in the wrong business...because my friend Mya wanted to shoot today and I didn't even bother calling her back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :twak:
> *


damn you fucked up man.... Whats her number? :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@May 26 2009, 05:06 PM~14005089
> *damn you fucked up man.... Whats her number?  :biggrin:
> *


Too top that off, the Yankee game is on rain delay. :angry:


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 26 2009, 04:16 PM~14005172
> *Too top that off, the Yankee game is on rain delay.  :angry:
> *


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+May 25 2009, 02:08 PM~13991982-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice one Mando
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Homer [email protected] 25 2009, 02:35 PM~13992181
> *Almost through my vacation here in europe I will be home next monday. I have taken a ton of pictures, about 8 gigs worth. When I get home I will sort through them and post some of the good ones.  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-PROVOK_@May 25 2009, 08:32 PM~13995657
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice one Provok


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@May 26 2009, 01:10 AM~13998133
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> random..
> *


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 25 2009, 05:08 PM~13991978
> *That's a cool shot.  But is it a composite or photo-illustration?  The skyblue colors coming out of the tree really caught my eye.
> *


Sorry it's taken so long ... 
I'm not the photoshop wiz that my wife is ...

Before on the left & After on the right.


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@May 26 2009, 08:56 PM~14006190
> *Sorry it's taken so long ...
> I'm not the photoshop wiz that my wife is ...
> 
> Before on the left & After on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I actually prefer the original version better than the photoshopped version


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 26 2009, 04:19 PM~14003968
> *I think those fisheye lenses are pretty expensive.  At least, last time I checked, they were.  That was years ago.
> 
> Cool picture Manny!  Is that Ernie (from Arizona) with you?
> *


  


no, thats Lorenzo from Albuquerque and Julius from LA

ure right, i cant find any cheap FISHEYE lenses


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

NOTHING SPECIAL AND A CHEAP CAMERA


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

*THESE ARE THE PICS I LIKE THE PEOPLE THAT DO WHAT WE DO IN ACTION*


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@May 26 2009, 08:44 PM~14007818
> *THESE ARE THE PICS I LIKE THE PEOPLE THAT DO WHAT WE DO IN ACTION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Cool shot.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 26 2009, 08:47 PM~14007870
> *Cool shot.
> *


THANX KUTTY....


----------



## langeberg

Photoshoppers, try this http://labs.wanokoto.jp/olds and get this:


----------



## Big Rich

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@May 26 2009, 08:49 PM~14008856
> *Photoshoppers, try this http://labs.wanokoto.jp/olds and get this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz




----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 26 2009, 07:59 PM~14005540
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## clublord

here some pics i just took this past weekend at the Fanime' convention
























































here are some older pics of mine







































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 26 2009, 12:25 PM~14002754
> *Cool.....when you get a chance.  Post more of the shots of the model.
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@May 26 2009, 04:06 PM~14003845
> *The guys (pros) that are good don't need photoshop to make their pictures "pop". I am no where near that level, but if I start using PS as a crutch I will never be as good as I would like.
> 
> Unless it's for Artistic photo's I won't use PS. That's just me.
> *


They don't NEED photoshop, but a photo can always be enhanced. 



> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+May 26 2009, 04:33 PM~14004101-->
> 
> 
> 
> Night shot from my hotel window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I always love the rooftops ones . This is gorgeous.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Stickz_@May 27 2009, 12:48 AM~14010344
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I really like your work Stickz! I like these up close, in your face shots.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 27 2009, 08:22 AM~14011874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great work homie. keep'em coming.


----------



## ValiantGurl64

I took that in a church in Die Swartz Wald (The Black Forest, Germany).
I am still amazed by it because the pieces that look like marble are actually POLISHED AND PAINTED WOOD!


----------



## PROVOK

i feel photoshop is a tool. its gonna help you get your photos the way you want them. I use it for my digital work but not my film. i see nothing wrong with it. some people think shooting digital is cheating or easier. you still need to know about a lot of things to get great photos. especially if you're gonna print them.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 27 2009, 06:44 AM~14012027
> *great work homie. keep'em coming.
> *


thanks


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 27 2009, 08:54 AM~14012126
> *i feel photoshop is a tool. its gonna help you get your photos the way you want them. I use it for my digital work but not my film. i see nothing wrong with it. some people think shooting digital is cheating or easier. you still need to know about a lot of things to get great photos. especially if you're gonna print them.
> *


Agreed.


----------



## PROVOK

Photography = Photos


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 27 2009, 12:29 PM~14013165
> *Photography = Photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Like this shot... can imagine wings there....


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## Ecalderon

> Photography = Photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These 2 are my favorite  .


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 27 2009, 10:57 AM~14014089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Oh yeah ...Let's get them Asian's up in here.Really nice Twigsta

Thats a very nice pose  :thumbsup:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 26 2009, 10:31 AM~14000869
> *I'll see you there!
> *


KOOL WELL TALK SOME BIZZ.....


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 27 2009, 09:41 AM~14012003
> *I really like your work Stickz! I like these up close, in your face shots.
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 27 2009, 07:33 AM~14011944
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 26 2009, 07:09 AM~13998957
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 23 2009, 06:11 PM~13980435
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shot Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 20 2009, 08:06 PM~13952194
> *First Celebrity Swine Flu Fatality‏, it was so ovious but no one cared.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Here are a few from today


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Saw this today nigerians every where around the Eiffel Tower acting like they are selling souviners, while one has you distracted another one picks your pocket or snatches your bag. Then when the cops come they toss the stolen bag back and forth then all scatter so the cops don't know who to chase.


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 27 2009, 02:09 PM~14016662
> *Here are a few from today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


getting better! :thumbsup:


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 27 2009, 06:09 PM~14016662
> *Here are a few from today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Some reason I like this one out of the bunch


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Everybody lookin good as always! Heres a couple from a local show here in STL. Rainy day but we had fun 








Clean-ass Duece








Playtime Tre


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Anybody got a Nikon speedlight they wanna part with? SB-600 or 800?


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 27 2009, 09:41 AM~14012003
> *They don't NEED photoshop, but a photo can always be enhanced.
> *


While true I think photoshop falls under 'just because you can doesn't mean you always should.'

I know some people will disagree with me, and I'm not out to change minds or anything, but to me the beauty in most photographs are the imperfections. Because if you shop them all out, most of the time you might as well have just put it together in illustrator. Just my opinion tho


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@May 26 2009, 05:06 PM~14003845
> *The guys (pros) that are good don't need photoshop to make their pictures "pop". I am no where near that level, but if I start using PS as a crutch I will never be as good as I would like.
> 
> Unless it's for Artistic photo's I won't use PS. That's just me.
> *


Im not a photographer....Im just a picture taker and photoshop is my friend!

Time will heal all and until then leave me to my medicine and crutch!


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@May 27 2009, 05:53 PM~14018530
> *Anybody got a Nikon speedlight they wanna part with? SB-600 or 800?
> *


Me to. I got three canon flashes, now I'm trying to figure out how to use it all.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 27 2009, 02:16 PM~14016728
> *Saw this today nigerians every where around the Eiffel Tower acting like they are selling souviners, while one has you distracted another one picks your pocket or snatches your bag. Then when the cops come they toss the stolen bag back and forth then all scatter so the cops don't know who to chase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh shit! :0


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@May 26 2009, 03:06 PM~14003845
> *The guys (pros) that are good don't need photoshop to make their pictures "pop". I am no where near that level, but if I start using PS as a crutch I will never be as good as I would like.
> 
> Unless it's for Artistic photo's I won't use PS. That's just me.
> *


I strongly agree and practice the same beliefs  

You should always try your best to invest the time into gettin the photo right straight from the camera rather then have the thought in mind that its no big deal i can fix it in photoshop. i dont think photoshop is is the devil, but i do 100% believe that if you doctor a photo so much that it looks nothing like the original that came from the camera, you are doin to much and you should probably spend more time with your camera learning how to use it the right way then all the time you spent on redoing that picture.

i myself am no pro, nor do i ever try to make it sound like i am. i dont post a lot of pics on here because to be honest, i dont like 80% of the pics i take. im real hard on my self but thats because i know i know what i can do with my camera.

now if you are enhance'n the pic with photoshop, thats cool!! like the work u see carlos and kutty do for an example. they are not takin the picture and totally change'n it. they are takin a already great photo and making it stand out more. theres nothing wrong with that at all. hell i wish i had those skills lol


anyways thats my 2 cents


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 27 2009, 11:09 PM~14016662
> *Here are a few from today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hehe That's my city :biggrin: 
-Paris
-Mars Field place with the Montparnasse tower far away
-Notre Dame cathedral
Welcome to France LIL member


----------



## PROVOK

more


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 28 2009, 12:56 PM~14027079
> *more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice work man...you have been shootinG a lot, great work.I really like the 2nd and 3rd one a lot.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

FREAKS!!!!
Sorry I have not been on here in quite sometime now but I have been super busy shooting. I was recently nominated as one of Dallas/Ft. Worth (my local regional area) best wedding photographers by WFAA (local TV media). I am asking for the support of my fellow lowriding community and photographer buffs to go and vote for me. Every single vote counts. Below is the link to go and vote. 
I'll be honest with you all, that when I was notified of this honor I told myself that if I even got to 3rd place I would be content. Well as of this morning I am tied for 2nd and now it's time to take this all the way home!!!

FLASHBOX/Tony Valadez Photography has been nominated as one of Dallas/Ft. Worth's best wedding photographers by WFAA and 
needs everyone's vote to take it over the top. I thank you in advance for taking the time out of your busy schedule in doing so. Click on 
the link below and vote for your boy! I am tied for 2nd place but make it happen and throw your vote in. Tell your momma to vote too!

thanks
tony valadez

Please share this link with friends, family, and co-workers 




http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

thought i'd share some pics being that i have not in sometime now.

- tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 28 2009, 01:02 PM~14027776
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn now that is one bad ass pic. props on that one.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 28 2009, 12:56 PM~14027079
> *more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good, Provok! There's nothing like that overhead sun.  

----

Some times if fun going back and looking at old photo sets and finding a gem that you once overlooked: 

Original and straight from the camera:









After 2-3 hours of correcting in Apple Aperture and Adobe Photoshop:









4 light setup with a large scrim above backseat of rag top to provide additional soft light. The shoot that day lasted about 4 hours and I captured around 100 images. It was my first time shooting with lights. Luckily, I had a very experienced assistant and willing car owners to help out. 

EXIF INFO:

Canon 40D
Focal Length: 16mm
ISO: 200
Exposure Mode: Manual
Exposure 1/250 at f/13


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 28 2009, 02:00 PM~14027751
> *thought i'd share some pics being that i have not in sometime now.
> 
> - tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Havent seen your work in a minute bro.Been to your site couple of times (by the way your site is bad as) Always loved your work.These are some great shots.Ill be sure to put in a vote for you. Congrats !!!


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 28 2009, 05:02 PM~14027776
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Holy shizzle thats :0


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 28 2009, 03:33 PM~14028617
> *Looking good, Provok! There's nothing like that overhead sun.
> 
> ----
> 
> Some times if fun going back and looking at old photo sets and finding a gem that you once overlooked:
> 
> Original and straight from the camera:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 2-3 hours of correcting in Apple Aperture and Adobe Photoshop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 light setup with a large scrim above backseat of rag top to provide additional soft light. The shoot that day lasted about 4 hours and I captured around 100 images. It was my first time shooting with lights.  Luckily, I had a very experienced assistant and willing car owners to help out.
> 
> EXIF INFO:
> 
> Canon 40D
> Focal Length: 16mm
> ISO: 200
> Exposure Mode: Manual
> Exposure 1/250 at f/13
> *


what lense did you use?


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 28 2009, 02:33 PM~14028617
> *Looking good, Provok! There's nothing like that overhead sun.
> 
> ----
> 
> Some times if fun going back and looking at old photo sets and finding a gem that you once overlooked:
> 
> Original and straight from the camera:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 2-3 hours of correcting in Apple Aperture and Adobe Photoshop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 light setup with a large scrim above backseat of rag top to provide additional soft light. The shoot that day lasted about 4 hours and I captured around 100 images. It was my first time shooting with lights.  Luckily, I had a very experienced assistant and willing car owners to help out.
> 
> EXIF INFO:
> 
> Canon 40D
> Focal Length: 16mm
> ISO: 200
> Exposure Mode: Manual
> Exposure 1/250 at f/13
> *


nice editing...i have photoshop but i usually only use it to shrink images and put my logo....i dont have the patience to edit a bunch of details...looks like its really worth it though.


----------



## BIGMIKE

i have a hard time taking pictures at night...at first this neon sign would be coming out really bright and couldnt read the letters but i was able to fix it with just the settings on the cam...but i still cant get the cars to show their true colors...i know its dark and it wont be the same as day time but im sure it can be better than what i get. ive tried messing with most settings like white balance, iso, and flash. i only have the regular pop up flash that come with the camera but i dont like using it. this is an example pic, the car is blue.

any suggestions/advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+May 28 2009, 06:40 PM~14030383-->
> 
> 
> 
> what lense did you use?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used a homies Canon EF 16-35mm f/2.8L II USM Ultra Wide Angle Zoom Lens. That lens is the shitz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2009, 06:44 PM~14030418
> *nice editing...i have photoshop but i usually only use it to shrink images and put my logo....i dont have the patience to edit a bunch of details...looks like its really worth it though.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, the whole photography process is extremely time consuming. At least when you try to do it all out.
> 
> ---
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIGMIKE_@May 28 2009, 06:50 PM~14030487
> *i have a hard time taking pictures at night...at first this neon sign would be coming out really bright and couldnt read the letters but i was able to fix it with just the settings on the cam...but i still cant get the cars to show their true colors...i know its dark and it wont be the same as day time but im sure it can be better than what i get. ive tried messing with most settings like white balance, iso, and flash. i only have the regular pop up flash that come with the camera but i dont like using it.  this is an example pic, the car is blue.
> 
> any suggestions/advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Well, a nice solid tripod could help that out. Also, you could also utilize a faster lens, possibly something f2.8 and lower. But ultimately, you're going to have to bring in some fill light to achieve certain effects. I would recommend you look into a flash, depending on your budget, either a Canon 430EX or a 580EX. You could find these used for from $150-300. 

430EX









580EX


----------



## chairmnofthboard

I have the 580ex II, 430ex and 420ex.

If it's your first flash get the less expensive and easier to use 420ex (or even a sigma). Once you get the hang of it then it's time to get the 580ex II.

I got my 420ex for $100 used, the 430ex for $180 used, and the 580ex II for $375 new. Oh and batteries.

You will always need at least you flashs.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 28 2009, 02:02 PM~14027776
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


excellent


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 28 2009, 03:33 PM~14028617
> *Looking good, Provok! There's nothing like that overhead sun.
> 
> ----
> 
> Some times if fun going back and looking at old photo sets and finding a gem that you once overlooked:
> 
> Original and straight from the camera:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 2-3 hours of correcting in Apple Aperture and Adobe Photoshop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 light setup with a large scrim above backseat of rag top to provide additional soft light. The shoot that day lasted about 4 hours and I captured around 100 images. It was my first time shooting with lights.  Luckily, I had a very experienced assistant and willing car owners to help out.
> 
> EXIF INFO:
> 
> Canon 40D
> Focal Length: 16mm
> ISO: 200
> Exposure Mode: Manual
> Exposure 1/250 at f/13
> *


Very nice carlos...saw them on your flickr :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 28 2009, 07:00 PM~14030573
> *I used a homies Canon EF 16-35mm f/2.8L II USM Ultra Wide Angle Zoom Lens. That lens is the shitz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## carsofabq

bad ass pic


----------



## carsofabq

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrtravieso

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 28 2009, 06:50 PM~14030487
> *i have a hard time taking pictures at night...at first this neon sign would be coming out really bright and couldnt read the letters but i was able to fix it with just the settings on the cam...but i still cant get the cars to show their true colors...i know its dark and it wont be the same as day time but im sure it can be better than what i get. ive tried messing with most settings like white balance, iso, and flash. i only have the regular pop up flash that come with the camera but i dont like using it.  this is an example pic, the car is blue.
> 
> any suggestions/advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i've had luck using smaller aperatures with longer exposure times, using a tripod of course, however in ur shot it seems like the front of the car doesnt have much light, so its gonna be really tough no matter how long your exposure is, to get some light unless you add light or place the car somewhere with more light, nice shot tho :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

I know I have not been on here in sometime and honestly can not contribute that many lowriding pics that much anymore but will visit more often. I promise. Here is a recent shoot I did about three weeks ago.

thanks
tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

BIGMIKE -
For night shots you will more than likely need a tripod for what you are trying to achieve. I don't know what level of photography you are at so forgive me in advance for speaking as if this is photography 1O1. Make sure you shoot everything Manual, manny is your best friend in this situation. From looking at the shot you provided for all to see I would have shot that at probably ISO 400 at 2.8 or 3.2 at about 1/2 a second exposure (give or take). To avoid the burning of the neon and killing the overall shot I would have dodged it once my shutter would be open. HOW? with my finger, a credit card, business card, wallet, lens cap, anything to be honest and try to only cover the lens where you would see the neon and this will minimize a crap load of time in photoshop. This would give you a better balance of exposure on the car, hence the longer exposure, and the neon from the sign, hence the dodging with the foreign object. I did a shoot like that once for BLVD and the results were freakin' sweet.


tony valadez


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 28 2009, 10:13 PM~14033040
> *BIGMIKE -
> For night shots you will more than likely need a tripod for what you are trying to achieve. I don't know what level of photography you are at so forgive me in advance for speaking as if this is photography 1O1. Make sure you shoot everything Manual, manny is your best friend in this situation. From looking at the shot you provided for all to see I would have shot that at probably ISO 400 at 2.8 or 3.2 at about 1/2 a second exposure (give or take). To avoid the burning of the neon and killing the overall shot I would have dodged it once my shutter would be open. HOW? with my finger, a credit card, business card, wallet, lens cap, anything to be honest and try to only cover the lens where you would see the neon and this will minimize a crap load of time in photoshop. This would give you a better balance of exposure on the car, hence the longer exposure, and the neon from the sign, hence the dodging with the foreign object.  I did a shoot like that once for BLVD and the results were freakin' sweet.
> tony valadez
> *


WOW great tip Tony....thank you


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

no prob twotonz, 

tony valadez

the attached image was shot at ISO 640 and 4.5 at 1/100th of a second with three video lights. one lighting the back wall, the other slightly lighting her veil and the other lighting her face through the red, veil like curtain. shot was in a restaurant.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 28 2009, 10:25 PM~14033181
> *no prob twotonz,
> 
> tony valadez
> 
> the attached image was shot at ISO 640 and 4.5 at 1/100th of a second with three video lights. one lighting the back wall, the other slightly lighting her veil and the other lighting her face through the red, veil like curtain. shot was in a restaurant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just voted for you man....good luck


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc+May 28 2009, 06:00 PM~14030573-->
> 
> 
> 
> Well, a nice solid tripod could help that out. Also, you could also utilize a faster lens, possibly something f2.8 and lower.  But ultimately, you're going to have to bring in some fill light to achieve certain effects.  I would recommend you look into a flash, depending on your budget, either a Canon 430EX or a 580EX.  You could find these used for from $150-300.
> 
> 430EX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 580EX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2009, 08:13 PM~14032227
> *i've had luck using smaller aperatures with longer exposure times, using a tripod of course, however in ur shot it seems like the front of the car doesnt have much light, so its gonna be really tough no matter how long your exposure is, to get some light unless you add light or place the car somewhere with more light, nice shot tho :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tonyvaladez.com_@May 28 2009, 09:13 PM~14033040
> *BIGMIKE -
> For night shots you will more than likely need a tripod for what you are trying to achieve. I don't know what level of photography you are at so forgive me in advance for speaking as if this is photography 1O1. Make sure you shoot everything Manual, manny is your best friend in this situation. From looking at the shot you provided for all to see I would have shot that at probably ISO 400 at 2.8 or 3.2 at about 1/2 a second exposure (give or take). To avoid the burning of the neon and killing the overall shot I would have dodged it once my shutter would be open. HOW? with my finger, a credit card, business card, wallet, lens cap, anything to be honest and try to only cover the lens where you would see the neon and this will minimize a crap load of time in photoshop. This would give you a better balance of exposure on the car, hence the longer exposure, and the neon from the sign, hence the dodging with the foreign object.  I did a shoot like that once for BLVD and the results were freakin' sweet.
> tony valadez
> *


thanks to all for the help. i always use a tripod for night shots. as for the apperture ive been using f11 because if i use anything lower or a lower number the neon letters come out too bright but of course the car, which is closer, comes out a lil better. ive tried using the built in flash but i dont like it because it only brightens up the closet part of the car. i try to keep the iso settings to a minimum to avoid "noise" in the pic.
ive been wanting to get another better flash but i wasnt sure which was the right one. 
these were the settings for the pic i posted:
Focal Length: 18mm
F-Number: F/11
Exposure Time: 2 Sec.
ISO Speed: ISO-200
Exposure Program: Manual
Exposure Compensation: 3+ Step


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

BIGMIKE -
reciprocity law - you have to balance out the length of exposure with the intensity of light, in other words the increase of one has to be balance out with the decrease of another. if you are going to shoot at F11 you are going to have to bump up your ISO more and/or drag your shutter longer than 2 seconds or maintain your shutter and bring your F-stop to 3.2 or lower. Kinda like driving a stick shift, you have to balance out the clutch and gas for a smooth ride, it just has to be balanced out some how some way.

tony valadez


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 28 2009, 10:31 PM~14033653
> *BIGMIKE -
> reciprocity law - you have to balance out the length of exposure with the intensity of light, in other words the increase of one has to be balance out with the decrease of another. if you are going to shoot at F11 you are going to have to bump up your ISO more and/or drag your shutter longer than 2 seconds or maintain your shutter and bring your F-stop to 3.2 or lower. Kinda like driving a stick shift, you have to balance out the clutch and gas for a smooth ride, it just has to be balanced out some how some way.
> 
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a nice shot...thanks again Tony i'll keep that in mind. we kick it at that spot every sunday so i'll mess around with the camera some more and post up the results.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> Photography = Photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These 2 are my favorite  .
> 
> 
> 
> x2 And the second of these is my fav overall. I love the lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS :biggrin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody lookin good as always! Heres a couple from a local show here in STL. Rainy day but we had fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clean-ass Duece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playtime Tre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn! I really like that engine hood cover.
Click to expand...


----------



## langeberg

I've bought a Canon 450d (EOS Rebel XSi) with the 18/55mm kitlens a few months ago, but the lens is crap (unsharp pics).
What lens would you recommend?


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@May 29 2009, 05:45 AM~14034565
> *I've bought a Canon 450d (EOS Rebel XSi) with the 18/55mm kitlens a few months ago, but the lens is crap (unsharp pics).
> What lens would you recommend?
> *


I recommend a Canon 16-35L or Canon 17-55 IS. However those are $$$$$. I have the Sigma 18-50 2.8 and it is pretty sharp, especially for the money. 16-35L is my next lens though.

Do a test to see if it's the lens or the operator. Most times it's the operator (No offense). When I first started all my pictures were soft (And sometimes still are). I have seen some people take AMAZING pictures with the kit lens. The 18-55 kit lens is a cheaply made lens and production isn't always consistent.

Without using a focus sheet you should try the following.

*Tripod
*F8 (or higher)
*ISO 100
*Well lit area
*Camera timer (in other words lets the camera hit the shutter)
*RAW

If it's still soft then it could be the lens. If it's sharp then maybe it's a slight hand shake or wrong setting (in M mode).

Let us know how it works out.


----------



## CARROT

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 28 2009, 09:45 PM~14032718
> *I know I have not been on here in sometime and honestly can not contribute that many lowriding pics that much anymore but will visit more often. I promise. Here is a recent shoot I did about three weeks ago.
> 
> thanks
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great work :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 28 2009, 09:45 PM~14032718
> *I know I have not been on here in sometime and honestly can not contribute that many lowriding pics that much anymore but will visit more often. I promise. Here is a recent shoot I did about three weeks ago.
> 
> thanks
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



real nice! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## langeberg

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@May 29 2009, 05:20 PM~14035430
> *I recommend a Canon 16-35L or Canon 17-55 IS. However those are $$$$$. I have the Sigma 18-50 2.8 and it is pretty sharp, especially for the money. 16-35L is my next lens though.
> 
> Do a test to see if it's the lens or the operator. Most times it's the operator (No offense). When I first started all my pictures were soft (And sometimes still are). I have seen some people take AMAZING pictures with the kit lens. The 18-55 kit lens is a cheaply made lens and production isn't always consistent.
> 
> Without using a focus sheet you should try the following.
> 
> *Tripod
> *F8 (or higher)
> *ISO 100
> *Well lit area
> *Camera timer (in other words lets the camera hit the shutter)
> *RAW
> 
> If it's still soft then it could be the lens. If it's sharp then maybe it's a slight hand shake or wrong setting (in M mode).
> 
> Let us know how it works out.
> *


I will. Thanks.


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

Just messing around, I know it's not the greatest, but I thought it looked kinda neat


----------



## PROVOK




----------



## PROVOK




----------



## bkjaydog

damn so much inspiration. a lot of nice pics. tony valadez :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
hhopefully i get the hang of this camera. still so much to learn. going to a bbq this weekend I will be taking pics like crazy maybe I'll get a few decent ones to post up

jay


----------



## Richard Slapson

Hey guys, maybe some of you guys could give me a tip on how to get rid of this sunspot in this pic in photoshop. I really like the pic with the exception of the sunspot and I don't wanna go changing a whole lot just to get rid of it. Is the photo unchangeable or is there away I can edit it out? thanks for any help you guys.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

thanks for the kind words. everyone please go vote for me. i will be bugging you guys every day till this ends. in the meantime i will post pics everytime.

thanks
tony valadez


FLASHBOX/Tony Valadez Photography has been nominated as one of Dallas/Ft. Worth's best wedding photographers by WFAA and 
need everyone's vote to take it over the top. I thank you in advance for taking the time out of your busy schedule in doing so. Click on 
the link below and vote for your boy!

thanks
tony valadez

Please share this link with friends, family, and co-workers -
ask two friends to do the same for you and your boy!!!!




http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 29 2009, 10:33 PM~14042024
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I had a picture similar to this that I wanted to take, but was in traffic and couldn't. My boyfriend was riding my motorcycle and I was driving my Jeep and we were next to each other at a stoplight and I leaned out the window for a kiss. Would have been a cute picture, but couldn't be captured unfortunately, lol


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

anything is possible. trust me. just takes some planning.

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 29 2009, 11:09 PM~14042450
> *anything is possible. trust me. just takes some planning.
> 
> tony valadez
> *


I've spent some time here and there trying to plan out how to do that one without blocking traffic or causing an accident. I'm thinking dead street, lol


----------



## bkjaydog

set up account and placed my vote


----------



## Richard Slapson

Which one do you guys prefer?


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@May 29 2009, 11:57 PM~14043101
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one do you guys prefer?
> *


I vote the second one


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 29 2009, 09:06 PM~14043194
> *I vote the second one
> *


thanks


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@May 30 2009, 12:16 AM~14043283
> *thanks
> *


 I just feel the first one is too dark. But that's just my feeling, lol


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 29 2009, 09:21 PM~14043331
> * I just feel the first one is too dark.  But that's just my feeling, lol
> *


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 29 2009, 11:09 PM~14042450
> *anything is possible. trust me. just takes some planning.
> 
> tony valadez
> *


So what would you recommend for planning then? Just wondering :cheesy:


----------



## Badass93

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 30 2009, 02:43 AM~14040976
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn!!!
real nice shot and WOMAN!!! :worship:


----------



## PROVOK




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

if you have your shot in mind and willing to execute it, find a location where the traffic is a little more controlled or a road where traffic crosses and enough space for both your vehicle and motorcycle can be in the middle of the road without any incidents occurring.


tony valadez

DON'T FORGET TO VOTE AND POST A COMMENT FOR YOUR BOY!!

http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Headed out the door to a wedding. Will touch base with everyone later. Don't forget to go vote and leave a comment for your boy, thanks for all that have already, it means a lot to me.

tony valadez


http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383


----------



## Mr. 412

:0 Every Single One of Tony's Shots :0 

One day ... maybe one day I'll get my shots half that good & I'll be set !!!


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 28 2009, 05:33 PM~14028617
> *Looking good, Provok! There's nothing like that overhead sun.
> 
> ----
> 
> Some times if fun going back and looking at old photo sets and finding a gem that you once overlooked:
> 
> Original and straight from the camera:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 2-3 hours of correcting in Apple Aperture and Adobe Photoshop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 light setup with a large scrim above backseat of rag top to provide additional soft light. The shoot that day lasted about 4 hours and I captured around 100 images. It was my first time shooting with lights.  Luckily, I had a very experienced assistant and willing car owners to help out.
> 
> EXIF INFO:
> 
> Canon 40D
> Focal Length: 16mm
> ISO: 200
> Exposure Mode: Manual
> Exposure 1/250 at f/13
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 30 2009, 09:30 AM~14045042
> *if you have your shot in mind and willing to execute it, find a location where the traffic is a little more controlled or a road where traffic crosses and enough space for both your vehicle and motorcycle can be in the middle of the road without any incidents occurring.
> tony valadez
> 
> DON'T FORGET TO VOTE AND POST A COMMENT FOR YOUR BOY!!
> 
> http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dropped a line for you. Think I could convince you to shoot my wedding whenever it happens? :cheesy:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 30 2009, 07:37 AM~14045075
> *Headed out the door to a wedding. Will touch base with everyone later. Don't forget to go vote and leave a comment for your boy, thanks for all that have already, it means a lot to me.
> 
> tony valadez
> http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This one is really nice tone.


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 30 2009, 07:28 AM~14045034
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 TOO HOT FOR T.V :biggrin:  Bad as


----------



## Ecalderon

Here of some of a wedding i shot.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 30 2009, 10:36 AM~14045977
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sup bro...I see you are rocking the new logo .Bad as :thumbsup: Thats a clean as RIM SHOT


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 29 2009, 09:22 PM~14042587
> *I've spent some time here and there trying to plan out how to do that one without blocking traffic or causing an accident.  I'm thinking dead street, lol
> *


how bout pulling up to a traffic light and have someone crossing the street from the other side and as they cross snap a picture of it? but they gotta get it at the right time with a straight shot is focussed in on your guys and on the sides, the cars on the sides are about to cross


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@May 30 2009, 10:45 AM~14046041
> *Sup bro...I see you are rocking the new logo .Bad as  :thumbsup: Thats a clean as RIM SHOT
> *


thanks bro! i was tryin it on for size. i shrink it down a lil more!


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@May 30 2009, 12:57 PM~14046108
> *how bout pulling up to a traffic light and have someone crossing the street from the other side and as they cross snap a picture of it? but they gotta get it at the right time with a straight shot is focussed in on your guys and on the sides, the cars on the sides are about to cross
> *


My bigger concern is not wanting to hold up traffic or cause an accident so I don't mind trying to stage it on a more dead street but that is actually a pretty good idea


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

I've been shopping around for lenses and have pretty much settled for this. Where would I start looking for filters, like uv or glare filters? I'm just not sure what I should be doing for that.

Any ideas?


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 30 2009, 07:37 AM~14045075
> *Headed out the door to a wedding. Will touch base with everyone later. Don't forget to go vote and leave a comment for your boy, thanks for all that have already, it means a lot to me.
> 
> tony valadez
> http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU SIR ARE A MASTER OF THE LIGHT!!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

thanks for all the kind words guys, and girls. i'll keep posting images and helping you out as much as possible on the board and you guys keep voting and drop a comment as well on the voting page. i need everyone's vote on this one.

thanks
tony valadez

http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

please go and vote and leave a comment while you are there.

thanks
tony valadez


http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

sorry - this is the good link to go and vote for me.

thanks
tony valadez


http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 30 2009, 11:04 PM~14049523
> *sorry - this is the good link to go and vote for me.
> 
> thanks
> tony valadez
> http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This picture is beautiful. This and the one with the shoes hanging on the headboard. Absolutely beautiful


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 30 2009, 07:37 AM~14045075
> *Headed out the door to a wedding. Will touch base with everyone later. Don't forget to go vote and leave a comment for your boy, thanks for all that have already, it means a lot to me.
> 
> tony valadez
> http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


amazing Tony. What do you have in your camera bag?


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@May 30 2009, 10:36 AM~14045977
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOVE THE RIM SHOT MANDO!!
PURO


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 30 2009, 09:04 PM~14049523
> *sorry - this is the good link to go and vote for me.
> 
> thanks
> tony valadez
> http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeS

www.michaelnirlan.blogspot.com


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

i have not carried a camera bag since my days of BLVD. i lug around a lowePro suitcase. two 5D's, 24-70 lens and 70-200IS, transmitter and receiver pocket wizard, 580EXII, studio max light, canon ST-E2, and a Turbo 2x2, and a crap load of cords for all that junk. sometimes a stand and video light but that does not fit in the suitcase so that is separate but that pretty much is my arsenal.

thanks
tony valadez

PLEASE GO VOTE AND LEAVE A COMMENT

http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383


----------



## Twotonz

Provok love them RAW shots homie....you got that on lock

sick Pic Mike


> _Originally posted by MikeS_@May 31 2009, 05:27 AM~14051647
> *www.michaelnirlan.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tony some how i knew you were a Canon guy :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

Some i did yesterday of the homies on the switch

Daryl from Individuals gas hopping









MadMax from UCE on the switch


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

oh man i think i seen a cadi like that one at a show in kingman az. but it was a different club.







orenge juice from majestics of az"></a>  love photogrophy tho i only have a digital camera a simple kodac easy share c713 but it works when you got limited time on your hands. so what camera would be a good one to start out with?


----------



## MikeS

Thanks for the compliment!



> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 31 2009, 06:13 PM~14052694
> *Some i did yesterday of the homies on the switch
> 
> Daryl from Individuals gas hopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MadMax from UCE on the switch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can you show more of the hop session? Sick shots!


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

GREAT WORK FELLAS !

Here is two pics from last Monday there is no photoshop just my logo


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@May 31 2009, 01:11 PM~14053755
> *Thanks for the compliment!
> Can you show more of the hop session? Sick shots!
> *


sorry man....but i problely shoudnt of even posted those.....i took this one last Sunday after the Socios show. I was going to shoot one of the caddy from Individuals and the whole club decided to roll out to the shoot location together and on the way over everyone started swinging it









sorry for the bad exposure but they didnt give me a chance to take a reading let alone adjust my settings


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 31 2009, 12:13 PM~14052694
> *Some i did yesterday of the homies on the switch
> 
> Daryl from Individuals gas hopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MadMax from UCE on the switch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad ass shots the first one really shows the motion.


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 31 2009, 11:13 AM~14052694
> *Some i did yesterday of the homies on the switch
> 
> Daryl from Individuals gas hopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## bkjaydog

damn nice shots. I didn't make it to that bbq after i was up cleaning my car and getting the camera ready. my alarm clock was too low. anyway hopefully next weekend.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+May 31 2009, 09:13 AM~14052694-->
> 
> 
> 
> Some i did yesterday of the homies on the switch
> 
> Daryl from Individuals gas hopping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MadMax from UCE on the switch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@May 31 2009, 01:30 PM~14054156
> *sorry man....but i problely shoudnt of even posted those.....i took this one last Sunday after the Socios show.  I was going to shoot one of the caddy from Individuals and the whole club decided to roll out to the shoot location together and on the way over everyone started swinging it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the bad exposure but they didnt give me a chance to take a reading let alone adjust my settings
> *


BADASS SHOTS TWOTONZ


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+May 31 2009, 03:42 PM~14054502-->
> 
> 
> 
> Bad ass shots the first one really shows the motion.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if i remember right i had my shutter speed at 1/40 of a second for that one....i ended up speeding it up to 1/160 for the 64 cause i couldnt tell if i got one that came out clear
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2009, 04:14 PM~14054663
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIGMIKE_@May 31 2009, 05:33 PM~14055223
> *BADASS SHOTS TWOTONZ
> *


thanks Mike...you going to be at the Imperials show?


----------



## KLIQUE64

hit up peter for any question you have


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Please cast a vote and leave your comments.

thanks
tony valadez


http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

Beautiful work Tony!
puro


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 31 2009, 06:14 PM~14055996
> *if i remember right i had my shutter speed at 1/40 of a second for that one....i ended up speeding it up to 1/160 for the 64 cause i couldnt tell if i got one that came out clear
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> thanks Mike...you going to be at the Imperials show?
> *


yessir, ill be at the IMPERIALS show this year


----------



## BIGMIKE

hey tony i used your advice and i blocked out part of the sign with the lens cap. the only mistake i realized on this pic is that i used flash on it and it cause that blue smudge by the sign, it hit the cap. most of the other shots i took without flash and they did come out better. however, the pics still have a sorta orange tint to it which i think is caused by the neon lights and street lights. i think i still need a flash but a better one than the built-in one that comes with the camera.


----------



## MikeS

thats a great shot!!!
did you shot it in raw format? im convinced that you can photoshop the glare and make that picture they way you intended.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Big Mike -
Good job and if you say you are always at this location I'm going to help you tweak this out as much as possible. If your camera is one of these that the pop up flash automatically flashes when it notices low light situations, go ahead and tape that baby up so that you will not have this occur again. If you are not comfortable with the warmness of your image, I believe the standard color temperature is 5200 or so. Go to your settings and reduce that temperature to 3500 or so and change your white balance to Kelvin (K). This should reduce the warmness in your camera without having to f with it that much in photoshop afterwards. For those that are curious I do not shoot RAW, always large jpeg. I am a true believer of getting right as close as possible in the camera and minimizing the amount of photoshop after the fact. Let me know or show us next week if this helps out any. Don't forget also to go and cast a vote and leave a comment for your boy!!! I need all the votes I can get.

thanks
tony valadez

http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383


----------



## MAJESTIX




----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by MikeS+Jun 1 2009, 04:46 AM~14059537-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats a great shot!!!
> did you shot it in raw format? im convinced that you can photoshop the glare and make that picture they way you intended.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS MIKE, I BELIEVE I USED THE RAW+JPEG MED FORMAT. I USUALLY SHOOT IN LARGE JPEG BUT FOR SOME REASON I TRIED RAW TOO, I REALLY DONT KNOW MUCH ABOUT RAW OR HOW THAT TIES IN WITH PHOTOSHOP.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 1 2009, 05:49 AM~14059804
> *Big Mike -
> Good job and if you say you are always at this location I'm going to help you tweak this out as much as possible. If your camera is one of these that the pop up flash automatically flashes when it notices low light situations, go ahead and tape that baby up so that you will not have this occur again. If you are not comfortable with the warmness of your image, I believe the standard color temperature is 5200 or so. Go to your settings and reduce that temperature to 3500 or so and change your white balance to Kelvin (K). This should reduce the warmness in your camera without having to f with it that much in photoshop afterwards. For those that are curious I do not shoot RAW, always large jpeg. I am a true believer of getting right as close as possible in the camera and minimizing the amount of photoshop after the fact. Let me know or show us next week if this helps out any. Don't forget also to go and cast a vote and leave a comment for your boy!!! I need all the votes I can get.
> 
> thanks
> tony valadez
> 
> http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


COOL I VOTED THANKS TONY, I DID START TO MESS WITH THE TEMPERATURE. I WENT TO THE K FOR WHITE BALANCE AND SET IT TO ABOUT 3000 BUT NOT FOR THE PICTURE I POSTED.


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Jun 1 2009, 06:58 AM~14059843
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

I THINK IM GONNA START USING THE K SETTING ON ALL MY PICS :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Jun 1 2009, 06:58 AM~14059843
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SIK FOTOS!
P


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

your (K) Kelvin setting will work on most images but definitely not all.

thanks

tony valadez


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Jun 1 2009, 08:58 AM~14059843
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats it right there.....nniiicceee!


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 1 2009, 01:47 AM~14058201
> *hey tony i used your advice and i blocked out part of the sign with the lens cap.  the only mistake i realized on this pic is that i used flash on it and it cause that blue smudge by the sign, it hit the cap.  most of the other shots i took without flash and they did come out better. however, the pics still have a sorta orange tint to it which i think is caused by the neon lights and street lights.  i think i still need a flash but a better one than the built-in one that comes with the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



now that came out nice! so you just held the cap over part of the lens for part of the exposure and then removed? Must have been som trial & error.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jun 1 2009, 08:03 AM~14060758
> *now that came out nice! so you just held the cap over part of the lens for part of the exposure and then removed? Must have been som trial & error.
> *


yep...say i set it to 2 secs...i let it capture the light from the neon sign the first second and then cover it for the next second...only the part with the neon sign.


----------



## El Volo

Damn, a lot of crazy cool shots posted up in the last few days! :0 

I'm really loving these shots:



> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com+May 30 2009, 06:37 AM~14045075-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@May 31 2009, 01:30 PM~14054156
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

i'll shoot a lowrider soon but in a different sense and not what I have been used to doing in the past or everyone used to seeing. i'll have to come up with something and ask for a favor from one of the local clubs. in the meantime wedding images will have to do from me.

tony valadez


----------



## BIGMIKE

what do you guys thinks about this flash for my Nikon D80? 
http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pho/1178900368.html


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 1 2009, 10:38 AM~14061562
> *what do you guys thinks about this flash for my Nikon D80?
> http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pho/1178900368.html
> *



Buy theSB600 or 800....


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

I don't shoot nikon but i would go with the 800 as well.

tony valadez


----------



## BIGMIKE

cool...ive been trying to find the sb600 or sb800 for cheap but i'll just hold off on it then.


----------



## djtwigsta

How does one make the black blurred corners on the photos? Seen this quite a bit and was curious... thanks


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 1 2009, 01:31 PM~14063141
> *cool...ive been trying to find the sb600 or sb800 for cheap but i'll just hold off on it then.
> *


keep searchin that craigslist homie youll find it uffin:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 1 2009, 01:31 PM~14063141
> *cool...ive been trying to find the sb600 or sb800 for cheap but i'll just hold off on it then.
> *




Yeah try and hold off and buy the 800, that way you don't have to buy again for a long time!


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 1 2009, 03:28 PM~14064876
> *Yeah try and hold off and buy the 800, that way you don't have to buy again for a long time!
> 
> *


:yes:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

something I shot the other night! I wanted to catch the car whizzing by! Came out better than I thought!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

SICK MANDO! NICE JOB.
P


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

gotta love that long exposure.

tony valadez


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jun 1 2009, 05:36 PM~14065541
> *SICK MANDO! NICE JOB.
> P
> *


Thanks Puro, here are a couple from a customer shoot yesterday!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

don't forget, everyone cast your votes and leave a comment - I need all the help I can get on this, still in third place.

thanks
tony valadez


http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383


----------



## carsofabq

Nice Work as usual Tony, You got my vote.


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Jun 1 2009, 06:58 AM~14059843
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 31 2009, 10:47 PM~14058201
> *hey tony i used your advice and i blocked out part of the sign with the lens cap.  the only mistake i realized on this pic is that i used flash on it and it cause that blue smudge by the sign, it hit the cap.  most of the other shots i took without flash and they did come out better. however, the pics still have a sorta orange tint to it which i think is caused by the neon lights and street lights.  i think i still need a flash but a better one than the built-in one that comes with the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin nice, how long of an exposure did you use???


----------



## BigMandoAZ

When Intruders hit me up to do thier shoot I was like hell yeah! I shot all these cars in one day! At the end we took this one for shitz and giggles!


----------



## carsofabq

Just some of what I did this last week. We have been having a lot of bad ass clouds lately. Thanks for the critiques and comments in advance.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

thanks guys, i appreciate your support on this one.

tony valadez


http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 1 2009, 07:49 PM~14067008
> *thanks guys, i appreciate your support on this one.
> 
> tony valadez
> http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice set Tony! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jun 1 2009, 07:45 PM~14066951
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some of what I did this last week. We have been having a lot of bad ass clouds lately. Thanks for the critiques and comments in advance.
> *



nice bro! i like the grave shot


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 1 2009, 07:49 PM~14067008
> *thanks guys, i appreciate your support on this one.
> 
> tony valadez
> http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great shots, Tony. It's always great seeing someone post that's a master of their craft.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

thanks mxcn_roc - always great to be of help.

tony valadez

attached image with one vidoe light..


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

fisheye lens

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

NICE PICS!!!! tonyvaladez.com :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

old school pic from back in the day.. can't remember if I had posted this before or not.

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

LM Customs built - daily driver

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

one more for now, i don't want to take over the forum .... just please go cast a vote and leave a comment, i need every single one of you to vote. they will all count here in the end.

thanks
tony valadez


http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383



Shorty's Hydraulics built


----------



## nobueno

Great work everyone! Tony, amazing work! I voted for you! Hope you win, you deserve it! Jae


----------



## SICK SHOTS

HEY WHAT'S EVERY1 !!! HAVEN'T BEEN ON THIS PAGE N A WHILE , JUST DROPPING BY 2 THANK JAE 4 THE PIC U DROPPED IN THE GROUPE PAGE , THX BROTHER , I KNOW THE REST OF THE SHOOT CAME OUT JUST AS GOOD !!!


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 1 2009, 04:50 PM~14065100
> *something I shot the other night! I wanted to catch the car whizzing by! Came out better than I thought!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks badass Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Jun 1 2009, 06:58 AM~14059843
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jun 2 2009, 11:53 AM~14071606
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good...did you change out the sky??


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 2 2009, 07:24 PM~14074528
> *Looks good...did you change out the sky??
> *


No, thats how it actually was... A storm had just gone over a few hours before this so we had some low clouds.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jun 2 2009, 05:52 PM~14075547
> *No, thats how it actually was... A storm had just gone over a few hours before this so we had some low clouds.
> *



That looks sick!


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 31 2009, 10:47 PM~14058201
> *hey tony i used your advice and i blocked out part of the sign with the lens cap.  the only mistake i realized on this pic is that i used flash on it and it cause that blue smudge by the sign, it hit the cap.  most of the other shots i took without flash and they did come out better. however, the pics still have a sorta orange tint to it which i think is caused by the neon lights and street lights.  i think i still need a flash but a better one than the built-in one that comes with the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I still don't get this. Do you take two shots and block out the sign in one or open the shutter for a longer time and block out the sign???


----------



## chairmnofthboard

What kind of car is this?


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Jun 2 2009, 08:38 PM~14077503
> *I still don't get this. Do you take two shots and block out the sign in one or open the shutter for a longer time and block out the sign???
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Jun 2 2009, 07:38 PM~14077503
> *I still don't get this. Do you take two shots and block out the sign in one or open the shutter for a longer time and block out the sign???
> *


what i did for that pic was have shutter speed at 2 secs with apperture at f3.5 right when i press the button to take the pic i let it capture the whole pic for a quick second and then the 2nd second i cover the part from the neon sign so it stops capturing light from the sign, thus causing it to not be as bright and still be able to read the letters.

this is one of the first pics i took with the sign behind. notice how the neon letters are too bright.


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Jun 3 2009, 04:40 AM~14077534
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of car is this?
> *


That is a chrysler three hundred.


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 2 2009, 10:45 PM~14076730
> *That looks sick!
> *



thanks... def was a good day for pics.


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jun 3 2009, 05:49 AM~14080776
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: NICE...


----------



## mrtravieso

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Jun 2 2009, 08:38 PM~14077503
> *I still don't get this. Do you take two shots and block out the sign in one or open the shutter for a longer time and block out the sign???
> *


u never heard of dodging and burning? :dunno:


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal+May 29 2009, 09:27 PM~14041945-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, maybe some of you guys could give me a tip on how to get rid of this sunspot in this pic in photoshop. I really like the pic with the exception of the sunspot and I don't wanna go changing a whole lot just to get rid of it. Is the photo unchangeable or is there away I can edit it out? thanks for any help you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course this can be helped. I can try if you send the pic to my email. Using Cs3 just use the eyedrop tool to match the color and they paint spray in a 50% hardness or so to cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2009, 08:37 AM~14045075
> *Headed out the door to a wedding. Will touch base with everyone later. Don't forget to go vote and leave a comment for your boy, thanks for all that have already, it means a lot to me.
> 
> tony valadez
> http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, I will be looking you up when mine comes around! These are great! I have those shoes in black and platform...so that shot is my fav . Gorgeous!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 1 2009, 11:25 AM~14061459
> *i'll shoot a lowrider soon but in a different sense and not what I have been used to doing in the past or everyone used to seeing. i'll have to come up with something and ask for a favor from one of the local clubs. in the meantime wedding images will have to do from me.
> 
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have that Pink victoria's secret perfume too. Great shots. You do amazing wedding photos.


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@Jun 3 2009, 04:44 PM~14085005
> *Of course this can be helped. I can try if you send the pic to my email. Using Cs3 just use the eyedrop tool to match the color and they paint spray in a 50% hardness or so to cover.
> Wow, I will be looking you up when mine comes around! These are great! I have those shoes in black and platform...so that shot is my fav . Gorgeous!
> I have that Pink victoria's secret perfume too. Great shots. You do amazing wedding photos.
> *


Which is why I wanted to try to convince him to shoot mine next year hopefully :cheesy:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

I have traveled around the world and back for weddings to California is just a hop, skip and jump to the airport and viola, I'm there.

tony valadez


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 3 2009, 08:52 PM~14087373
> *I have traveled around the world and back for weddings to California is just a hop, skip and jump to the airport and viola, I'm there.
> 
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> *



So the Chicago area is not too far for you to travel then? lol


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

I want to thank everyone that has taken a minute of your day in casting your votes and leaving a comment. I really am needing everyone's help on this one, and thanks for all the kind words on my work - honest.

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

I was just in your neighboring city this past fall shooting an engagement, Milwaukee. So no Chicago is as easy as pie. Hell I've been to Spain and back, now that was one heck of a flight.

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

A few more from Milwaukee.

tony valadez


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 3 2009, 09:00 PM~14087490
> *I was just in your neighboring city this past fall shooting an engagement, Milwaukee. So no Chicago is as easy as pie. Hell I've been to Spain and back, now that was one heck of a flight.
> 
> tony valadez
> *


So if I were thinking around next May when should we start talking prices? lol


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

my motto is have passport will travel!!

tony valadez

please do not forget to cast your votes and please leave a comment I greatly appreciate it.



http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

if you are sincere about your inquiry please email me directly at [email protected] and I'd love to speak with you in detail about your upcoming wedding and go from there.

thanks
tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

camera on a tripod, small softbox to my right and long exposure for the traffic.

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## Mr. 412

Had to drive 4hrs away to be able to see some Lowriders!

But man was it worth it! Plus I got to meet this guy! :biggrin: 









Hope yinz like 'em ... & constructive criticism please!






















































































































OR




























Last but not Least ....


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jun 3 2009, 08:45 PM~14088001
> *Had to drive 4hrs away to be able to see some Lowriders!
> 
> But man was it worth it! Plus I got to meet this guy!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope yinz like 'em  ... & constructive criticism please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last but not Least ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Badass pics homie... :thumbsup:

I'm partial to this one in particular...










 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 3 2009, 07:14 PM~14087639
> *camera on a tripod, small softbox to my right and long exposure for the traffic.
> 
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


awsome shot Tony....im going to have to try this someday....agian thanks for the tip


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

thanks twotonz -

attached image profoto ringflash to light my subject and the background is lit with a studiomax behind the couch to light up the back wall.

tony valadez


----------



## clublord

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## mrtravieso

my girl is the one that usually shoots with the dslr, she trying to learn a bit more. here's a shot she took recently that I liked 










nice pix every1


----------



## Stickz

Blah...
































:h5:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jun 4 2009, 02:31 PM~14094664
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like this one was the plane a planned part of the picture or was it a right place at the right time pic?


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jun 4 2009, 06:11 PM~14097732
> *my girl is the one that usually shoots with the dslr, she trying to learn a bit more.  here's a shot she took recently that I liked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice pix every1
> *


WHAT KIND OF DOG IS THAT ! :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 4 2009, 10:20 PM~14098425
> *I like this one was the plane a planned part of the picture or was it a right place at the right time pic?
> *


Planned... The airstrip has 2 runways and only one where you can park at the end. So needed to make sure they were using it. Also they only have one airline that flys big planes in. You can see them miles away in order to prepare. So while i took pics I had one person checking the arrival times online and another person spotting. Only got one chance at the planes since they come in so fast and the times in between were long. We were there for about an hour or so before a cop came and asked us nicely to leave.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jun 5 2009, 08:38 AM~14102279
> *Planned... The airstrip has 2 runways and only one where you can park at the end. So needed to make sure they were using it. Also they only have one airline that flys big planes in. You can see them miles away in order to prepare. So while i took pics I had one person checking the arrival times online and another person spotting. Only got one chance at the planes since they come in so fast and the times in between were long. We were there for about an hour or so before a cop came and asked us nicely to leave.
> *


Our club shop is right behind the local airport and thier is a aircraft viewing area near it that I might have to go take some pictures at.


----------



## djtwigsta

Give it a go! I would love to do night shots to see if those turn out well but this airport is in the boonies so not much other lighting.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

nice plane shots - keep them coming guys..

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

here is a last one with planes for now. please do not forget to go cast your votes for me and leave a comment while you are there. i really need all the help from everyone on LIL, thanks in advance.

tony valadez

http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383


----------



## GRS-HPR

annyone got tips for photo a green car with yellow pearl


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jun 4 2009, 08:39 AM~14091596
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I can't pinpoint why but i really like this pic :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta

I just got burned by Tony.... lmao Nice pics bro!


----------



## ricndaregal

got my d90 in the mail hno:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

Got the lens for my camera last night, went messing around with it this morning. Nothing spectacular by any means, but I thought these were kinda neat.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

what lens was this?

tony valadez


attached image is from an event I shot last night.


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

I can't remember off the top of my head, it's been a very long time since I've dealt with the technicalities of SLR lenses. 55mm-200 I think the box said, but I'd have to check when I got home.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

This is from an event I covered yesterday evening. All images are online for viewing.

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

please do not forget to cast your votes and leave a comment. i am pleading that everyone on layitlow cast their vote and comment for your boy!!! i am currently in third and barely at that.

thanks
tony valadez


http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383


----------



## mrtravieso

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jun 5 2009, 12:37 AM~14101333
> *WHAT KIND OF DOG IS THAT !  :biggrin:
> *


CHIHUAHUA  he's an awesome dog, his name's Chevy :biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

DON'T SWEAT THE PETTY THINGS - AND DON'T PET THE SWEATY THINGS 

- tony valadez


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 5 2009, 12:52 PM~14105262
> *what lens was this?
> 
> tony valadez
> attached image is from an event I shot last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice one Tony...do you use video lights instead of flash for most of your events?


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Some pics from a little show today.


----------



## Homer Pimpson




----------



## Homer Pimpson




----------



## Homer Pimpson




----------



## ScandalusSeville83




----------



## Mr. 412

My father-n-law's Model A on it's maiden voyage !!!


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jun 6 2009, 09:03 PM~14114064
> *My father-n-law's Model A on it's maiden voyage !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:

If there's anybody who's got some sweet pictures that you think just might not cut it as a professional photo there's an Amateur Car Photography thread you might find interesting. Just throwing it out there


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 3 2009, 08:37 PM~14088605
> *Badass pics homie... :thumbsup:
> 
> I'm partial to this one in particular...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 2 2009, 10:25 PM~14078929
> *what i did for that pic was have shutter speed at 2 secs with apperture at f3.5 right when i press the button to take the pic i let it capture the whole pic for a quick second and then the 2nd second i cover the part from the neon sign so it stops capturing light from the sign, thus causing it to not be as bright and still be able to read the letters.
> 
> this is one of the first pics i took with the sign behind. notice how the neon letters are too bright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 72 kutty

Some shots from last nights Modesto Nuts game....I was losing light pretty fast but was still able to get some decent shots. from my seat.


----------



## MikeS

Travelled to France to see the village of Oradour-Sur-Glane.
Story behind Oradour

Did a 3 day trip to southern france. Slept only a few hours damn long trip.
What ever here are a few images


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jun 7 2009, 03:26 PM~14119653
> *Travelled to France to see the village of Oradour-Sur-Glane.
> Story behind Oradour
> 
> Did a 3 day trip to southern france. Slept only a few hours damn long trip.
> What ever here are a few images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick


----------



## djtwigsta

Very...


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jun 7 2009, 05:26 PM~14119653
> *Travelled to France to see the village of Oradour-Sur-Glane.
> Story behind Oradour
> 
> Did a 3 day trip to southern france. Slept only a few hours damn long trip.
> What ever here are a few images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good shots and good location.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Took the cady out to the park today and took some pics. Check out the Houston topic for alot more.


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 8 2009, 02:28 AM~14120750
> *sick
> *


yeah it is, kinda over with war monument photography. hate it.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jun 7 2009, 03:26 PM~14119653
> *Travelled to France to see the village of Oradour-Sur-Glane.
> Story behind Oradour
> 
> Did a 3 day trip to southern france. Slept only a few hours damn long trip.
> What ever here are a few images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats some serious shit. Thanks for the contribution.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

72cutty - i do use video lights from time to time but for portrait sessions, not event coverage.
i did use a flash with those guys playing cards. i was on my knees to the right side of the dealer
and adjusted my flash to point up at the players from the left side of the dealer. and just waited for my shot, took about 8 total till i got the one i liked.

tony valadez



(please go cast a vote and comment everyone!!)

http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

the attached image i incorporated my video light but as a prop and not so much to light my couple and used another flash on the opposite side of the video light and my other flash to my left. he wanted a papparrazzi styled shoot and this is what i was able to produce for them.

tony valadez

(please go cast a vote and comment everyone!!)

http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 8 2009, 07:29 PM~14132088
> *72cutty -  i do use video lights from time to time but for portrait sessions, not event coverage.
> i did use a flash with those guys playing cards. i was on my knees to the right side of the dealer
> and adjusted my flash to point up at the players from the left side of the dealer. and just waited for my shot, took about 8 total till i got the one i liked.
> 
> tony valadez
> (please go cast a vote and comment everyone!!)
> 
> http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383
> *


Tony, you seemed like you'd be a perfect candidate for shooting in the Strobist method. Have you considered that before?


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

strobist method? please explain

tony valadez


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 8 2009, 10:43 PM~14134858
> *strobist method? please explain
> *


When you utilize multiple strobe flashes to light a given scene. 

Strobist.com






It's perfect for when you want to minimize the amount of gear you carry around. 



----

My friend Dan Coogan is a master at this approach:










He usually sets up 3 to 5 Nikon strobes and utilizes 2 large softboxes with a special speedring adapter that allows him to mount 2 strobes to the softbox. Crazy setup, but amazingly effective.


----------



## clublord

always fun reading this posts.. any new lowrider shoots???wddding is always great but i love show coverage


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jun 7 2009, 04:26 PM~14119653
> *Travelled to France to see the village of Oradour-Sur-Glane.
> Story behind Oradour
> 
> Did a 3 day trip to southern france. Slept only a few hours damn long trip.
> What ever here are a few images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow much different than what I saw in France. Great shots.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

i saw that site once, and now know what you mean. i have been playing with lights for sometime now and know (or at least pretend) to know what i'm doin'. once you understand lighting the hardest part is going to be what to create because the only limitations you'll have then is lack of equipment.

you can also use the available light as a second light source as well. in this cast the sunset is settling to the left of the image but had to have a fill to the right for the front of the car. i used a PMT at half power, hence two lights.

tony valadez


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 8 2009, 11:33 PM~14135292
> *i saw that site once, and now know what you mean. i have been playing with lights for sometime now and know (or at least pretend) to know what i'm doin'. once you understand lighting the hardest part is going to be what to create because the only limitations you'll have then is lack of equipment.
> 
> you can also use the available light as a second light source as well. in this cast the sunset is settling to the left of the image but had to have a fill to the right for the front of the car. i used a PMT at half power, hence two lights.
> 
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



And it came out nice...lit up the grille really nice. looks good.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

strobist or not in this shot i used two studiomax lights with grids, the one behind me was on a stand pointing down onto her facial area and the other was on the floor directly beneath my chin pointing up at her to light up her leg area. being that we were in a really tight bathroom, i had to "engineer" a diffuser and grabbed some of the paper towels and layered the light on the stand with two layers of paper towels and the bottom light with one layer. shot it at 1/85th of a second at ISO 400 at 6.3 and this was my end result.

tony valadez


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jun 7 2009, 03:26 PM~14119653
> *Travelled to France to see the village of Oradour-Sur-Glane.
> Story behind Oradour
> 
> Did a 3 day trip to southern france. Slept only a few hours damn long trip.
> What ever here are a few images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mike, these are great. Makes me want to actually bust out the camera next time I go on vacation. 

----

Yeah, that horizontal light with added light is always key. 










Later in the evening:



















I've been shooting with lights on location for a about a year and I have yet to look back.

I shot these with a simple 4 light set up.(1 hensel integra 500, 3 novatrons)

---


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tony, on a photo like this, I can see you focused your light and the central portion of her mid-section and the right side of her face, but lost light on her right foot and left off any details in her hair. Also, her knee is lit up more than anything else in the shot. Was this done for any specific reasons?


----------



## ricndaregal

thanks to jasonj I finally got my d90 and did some shooting on sunday uffin: got 3 months before my lil sisters quince, so i need to get the ball rollin on practicing good shooting lol.


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 9 2009, 12:38 AM~14135336
> *And it came out nice...lit up the grille really nice. looks good.
> *


x2


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

I shot it for a album companies brochure and they just wanted something different from their previous brochure and this is what we were able to get.


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 8 2009, 11:33 PM~14135292
> *i saw that site once, and now know what you mean. i have been playing with lights for sometime now and know (or at least pretend) to know what i'm doin'. once you understand lighting the hardest part is going to be what to create because the only limitations you'll have then is lack of equipment.
> 
> you can also use the available light as a second light source as well. in this cast the sunset is settling to the left of the image but had to have a fill to the right for the front of the car. i used a PMT at half power, hence two lights.
> 
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jun 9 2009, 12:40 AM~14135685
> *thanks to jasonj I finally got my d90 and did some shooting on sunday uffin: got 3 months before my lil sisters quince, so i need to get the ball rollin on practicing good shooting lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shot Homie


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jun 9 2009, 11:37 AM~14139152
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice shot, well done man


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jun 9 2009, 02:40 AM~14135685
> *thanks to jasonj I finally got my d90 and did some shooting on sunday uffin: got 3 months before my lil sisters quince, so i need to get the ball rollin on practicing good shooting lol.
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

here are a few from a wedding two weeks ago. the dress was lit with a video light, the shoes natural window light, the veil was with available light


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 9 2009, 08:02 PM~14142486
> *Nice shot, well done man
> *



Thanks... Look forward to more of yours since the show season is well on way :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 9 2009, 05:19 PM~14141487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What's up Casper it was good to see you there :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jun 9 2009, 03:19 PM~14141487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 2 2009, 10:25 PM~14078929
> *what i did for that pic was have shutter speed at 2 secs with apperture at f3.5 right when i press the button to take the pic i let it capture the whole pic for a quick second and then the 2nd second i cover the part from the neon sign so it stops capturing light from the sign, thus causing it to not be as bright and still be able to read the letters.
> 
> this is one of the first pics i took with the sign behind. notice how the neon letters are too bright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Interesting, I'll have to try it.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

a few more from the same wedding...

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

this has got to be one of if not my favorite groomsmen shot to date....

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

please do not forget to cast your votes for me and leave a comment while you are voting. i am in fourth place and desperately seeking more votes.

thanks
tony valadez

http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## ricndaregal

nice shot marinate


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jun 10 2009, 10:17 PM~14156385
> *nice shot marinate
> *


THANKS BRO, I TOOK IT WHILE DRIVING HOME FROM SANTA BARBARA


----------



## ricndaregal

oh yeah thats a nice scenic route


----------



## Richard Slapson

Some new ones:


----------



## nobueno

I have not shot or attend shows in the past month. I been busy with family events. I did attend a friend's wedding this past Sunday and snapped this shot. I really like it!


----------



## SouthsideLife




----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 11 2009, 08:52 AM~14159251
> *I have not shot or attend shows in the past month. I been busy with family events. I did attend a friend's wedding this past Sunday and snapped this shot. I really like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Badass... :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 11 2009, 09:52 AM~14159251
> *I have not shot or attend shows in the past month. I been busy with family events. I did attend a friend's wedding this past Sunday and snapped this shot. I really like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Bad ass x2!!


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 11 2009, 09:52 AM~14159251
> *I have not shot or attend shows in the past month. I been busy with family events. I did attend a friend's wedding this past Sunday and snapped this shot. I really like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x3


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 11 2009, 07:52 AM~14159251
> *I have not shot or attend shows in the past month. I been busy with family events. I did attend a friend's wedding this past Sunday and snapped this shot. I really like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a bad ass flick Jae.....is that Mister Cartoon up their?


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 11 2009, 07:52 PM~14165814
> *thats a bad ass flick Jae.....is that Mister Cartoon up their?
> *


Thanks everyone for the compliments. Yessir, that is the man himself.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 11 2009, 08:04 PM~14165923
> *Thanks everyone for the compliments. Yessir, that is the man himself.
> *


Lookin good Jae!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jun 10 2009, 09:20 PM~14156426
> *THANKS BRO, I TOOK IT WHILE DRIVING HOME FROM SANTA BARBARA
> *


nice shot homie! I like your avatar!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 11 2009, 10:52 AM~14159251
> *I have not shot or attend shows in the past month. I been busy with family events. I did attend a friend's wedding this past Sunday and snapped this shot. I really like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is a great shot Jae. :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

THIS WAS AT SAN BERNADINO I LIKED THIS SHOT I TOOK


----------



## clublord

love the mister cartoon wedding pic.. wonder what the wedding cake looked like???


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 11 2009, 10:52 AM~14159251
> *I have not shot or attend shows in the past month. I been busy with family events. I did attend a friend's wedding this past Sunday and snapped this shot. I really like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice!!!!


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 11 2009, 09:52 AM~14159251
> *I have not shot or attend shows in the past month. I been busy with family events. I did attend a friend's wedding this past Sunday and snapped this shot. I really like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I agree that is siccckkk! Xwhatevernumberweareon!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

a few more from the same wedding..

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

last ones from this wedding.

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

I want to thank each and every one of you that has taken the time out of your busy schedules in casting a vote and dropping a message on my behalf. I would also like to ask, everyone that has not to please take a minute and cast a vote and leave a message. I am going up against some pretty stiff competition and am currently in 4th place. Voting closes in two weeks.

thanks
tony valadez

http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383


----------



## ScandalusSeville83




----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 9 2009, 02:50 AM~14135423
> *strobist or not in this shot i used two studiomax lights with grids, the one behind me was on a stand pointing down onto her facial area and the other was on the floor directly beneath my chin pointing up at her to light up her leg area. being that we were in a really tight bathroom, i had to "engineer" a diffuser and grabbed some of the paper towels and layered the light on the stand with two layers of paper towels and the bottom light with one layer. shot it at 1/85th of a second at ISO 400 at 6.3 and this was my end result.
> 
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 9 2009, 09:55 AM~14136540
> *I shot it for a album companies brochure and they just wanted something different from their previous brochure and this is what we were able to get.
> *


Well... it looks great! :thumbsup: Yours is one of the four sites I always visit before I shoot a wedding for inspiration. Thanks for sharing pics and info. :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jun 7 2009, 06:26 PM~14119653
> *Travelled to France to see the village of Oradour-Sur-Glane.
> Story behind Oradour
> 
> Did a 3 day trip to southern france. Slept only a few hours damn long trip.
> What ever here are a few images
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AMAZING... thanks for the pics and for the story. :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jun 13 2009, 10:52 PM~14180905
> *AMAZING... thanks for the pics and for the story.  :thumbsup:
> *


 Thanks!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jun 13 2009, 02:43 PM~14180843
> *Well... it looks great!  :thumbsup:  Yours is one of the four sites I always visit before I shoot a wedding for inspiration.  Thanks for sharing pics and info.  :yes: :thumbsup:
> *


what are the other three sites?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 13 2009, 03:15 PM~14181010
> *what are the other three sites?
> *


1. TonyValdez.com
2. ???????????????
3. ??????????????
4. BigMandoaz.com :biggrin: 


Im just kidding! i dont know! lol


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 13 2009, 03:26 PM~14181078
> *1. TonyValdez.com
> 2. ???????????????
> 3. ??????????????
> 4. BigMandoaz.com  :biggrin:
> Im just kidding! i dont know! lol
> *


two more sites to go


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 13 2009, 03:30 PM~14181097
> *two more sites to go
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## Twotonz

since everyone is in a wedding posting mood lately here are a few of mine


a Sweet Sixteen i shot last weekend


















a XVnera i shot in May


















another XVnera i shot in March


















from a wedding i shot in November


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 13 2009, 04:25 PM~14181374
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## nobueno

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










August 09 on newsstand now. Features by El Volo, Phil Gordon and yours truly.  :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 13 2009, 07:35 PM~14181423
> *since everyone is in a wedding posting mood lately here are a few of mine
> a Sweet Sixteen i shot last weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a XVnera i shot in May
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another XVnera i shot in March
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from a wedding i shot in November
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good TwoTonz!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 23 2009, 02:14 AM~13975733
> *This is from a shoot I did a few weeks ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh yeah... forgot to tell you in the e-mail that THIS is NICE!!! :thumbsup: Classic Volo. :yes:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Jun 13 2009, 05:09 PM~14181951-->
> 
> 
> 
> August 09 on newsstand now. Features by El Volo, Phil Gordon and yours truly.    :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the promotion Jae! I'll be on the lookout for this issue to check out our work! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Howard_@Jun 14 2009, 05:26 AM~14184933
> *Oh yeah... forgot to tell you in the e-mail that THIS is NICE!!!  :thumbsup:  Classic Volo.  :yes:
> *


Thanks Mr. Howard! Damn, where have you been hiding? :scrutinize:


----------



## 72 kutty

A few studio shots from last week.


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 14 2009, 10:17 AM~14186139
> *A few studio shots from last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


god damnit i love when the strings of the thong are pulled up like that. :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Jun 13 2009, 05:09 PM~14181951-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August 09 on newsstand now. Features by El Volo, Phil Gordon and yours truly.    :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-72 kutty_@Jun 14 2009, 10:17 AM~14186139
> *A few studio shots from last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

From a shoot I did this morning


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 14 2009, 11:17 AM~14186139
> *A few studio shots from last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice Pic Tars homie


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 14 2009, 01:23 PM~14186765
> *From a shoot I did this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrr

a sweet 15


----------



## nobueno

Nice work Twotonz, Kutty, Mando and Lowrr!

One more from the wedding.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jun 14 2009, 02:01 PM~14186082
> *Thanks for the promotion Jae!  I'll be on the lookout for this issue to check out our work!  :biggrin:
> Thanks Mr. Howard!  Damn, where have you been hiding?  :scrutinize:
> *


Hmmmm... don't act like you don't know. :no:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Not sure if I have posted some of these or not. 

Monte Carlo, Monaco


----------



## BIGMIKE

one from today :biggrin: (i wish i knew how to edit that car in the back out of the picture though...)


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 15 2009, 02:23 AM~14192353
> *one from today :biggrin: (i wish i knew how to edit that car in the back out of the picture though...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You could try cloning it out with photoshop.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Here is a quick touch up.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

A couple more from Rome.


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 14 2009, 11:55 PM~14187617
> *Nice work Twotonz, Kutty, Mando and Lowrr!
> 
> One more from the wedding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn that is beautifull!


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 14 2009, 02:09 AM~14181951
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August 09 on newsstand now. Features by El Volo, Phil Gordon and yours truly.    :biggrin:
> *


Good job guys !


----------



## Mr. 412




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 15 2009, 08:05 AM~14193128
> *Here is a quick touch up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jun 15 2009, 01:59 PM~14195076
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What's happening? :wave: You guys feeling good about getting the cup? :biggrin:

Here's a couple pics from KY a couple weekends back:























































Check out the rest here if you'd like: 

<a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/?p=78\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/?p=78</a>


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Jun 15 2009, 05:59 AM~14193105-->
> 
> 
> 
> You could try cloning it out with photoshop.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Homer Pimpson_@Jun 15 2009, 06:05 AM~14193128
> *Here is a quick touch up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks. i'll try to mess with that


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jun 15 2009, 03:00 PM~14195721
> *What's happening?  :wave:  You guys feeling good about getting the cup?  :biggrin:
> 
> Here's a couple pics from KY a couple weekends back:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out the rest here if you'd like:
> 
> <a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/?p=78\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/?p=78</a>
> *



Hey there ... :wave: 

Congrat's on the soon to be arrival !

Yeah; Yinz put up a good fight!


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 15 2009, 11:35 AM~14196021
> *thanks. i'll try to mess with that
> *


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 15 2009, 12:36 PM~14196612
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It looks like it is on the edge of the world! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

twotonz - love the shot done in the church, good job :thumbsup: 

howard - thanks for the kind words and always great to be of inspiration
to someone, sorry the material on my site is so old though. but i'll post
recent stuff on here from time to time.

attached images are a few from Saturday's engagement session.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## baggedmitsu

Whats up, this is my first real post, ive been going through this whole thread and im just loving it. I have a big passion for photography and im self thaught. I shoot with a Canon 20d and mostly a 15-85, i also have a 10-22. I dont use photoshop because i dont know how. But since ive been following this thread for a few days im making a list of things to buy including a few more lenses and a ringflash. 

As an amateur ive actually shot a few engagement photos and some family portraits. Ive been asked to do a few weddings so im going to start taking it a bit more seriously. I did have a stint as a Associate Editor at a magazine and Feature editor so i picked up a lot from that. But primarily i learned shooting 35mm until a few years ago when i purchased a Nikon d50. Heres a couple of my shots, feel free to critique them, and thanks for the awesome thread.



















my son









my attempt at photoshop









this i shot on film, then had it put on disc at walmart lol




































shot this in Japan









this is actually very clear in the raw image



























this is a hopper on air, i shot this after sema on top of the parking structure at the Hard Rock









I shot this without a tripod with all natural lighting from sky lights, and some halogens in the shop









shot this with my canon 20d and a 10-22 lens









My work in a magazine


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by baggedmitsu_@Jun 15 2009, 09:37 PM~14200507
> *Whats up, this is my first real post, ive been going through this whole thread and im just loving it. I have a big passion for photography and im self thaught. I shoot with a Canon 20d and mostly a 15-85, i also have a 10-22. I dont use photoshop because i dont know how. But since ive been following this thread for a few days im making a list of things to buy including a few more lenses and a ringflash.
> 
> As an amateur ive actually shot a few engagement photos and some family portraits. Ive been asked to do a few weddings so im going to start taking it a bit more seriously. I did have a stint as a Associate Editor at a magazine and Feature editor so i picked up a lot from that. But primarily i learned shooting 35mm until a few years ago when i purchased a Nikon d50. Heres a couple of my shots, feel free to critique them, and thanks for the awesome thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my attempt at photoshop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this i shot on film, then had it put on disc at walmart lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shot this in Japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is actually very clear in the raw image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a hopper on air, i shot this after sema on top of the parking structure at the Hard Rock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shot this without a tripod with all natural lighting from sky lights, and some halogens in the shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shot this with my canon 20d and a 10-22 lens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My work in a magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice stuff man, I did a lot of 35mm stuff in high school and the lack of a dark room is pretty much the only reason I don't do it now. I just bought a Nikon d50 too. Only have one lens for it, but it gets the job done. Money's a bit tight right now, so as much as I would love to get a few more lenses I don't think it's gonna happen. 


But your work looks real good :thumbsup:


----------



## bkjaydog

nice shots I really like that one with the grinder.


----------



## baggedmitsu

the one with the grinder actually became a cover for the mag.


----------



## bkjaydog

> _Originally posted by baggedmitsu_@Jun 15 2009, 11:02 PM~14200807
> *the one with the grinder actually became a cover for the mag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no wonder i liked that pic. I bought that issue. That's where the showed how to seal up the frame to be used as an air tank. wasn't that frame from the red truck there?


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

nice shots baggedmitsu -


tony valadez


----------



## baggedmitsu

My 50 Chevy



















self portrait









i took this photo while practicing night shots, this is my house with my cads in the garage









behind the scenes for the 20th anniversary shoot for the mag









even as i learn, im trying to teach my little brother, hes only 14, i had him take this shot with my 10-22 at the LRM show in san bernardino last week









My son


















Do you guys think if i added borders to my pics, it would clean em up. Should i adjust the colors and contrast in photoshop? I'm going to be getting photoshop this week. I want to learn to clean up the photos only, i hate it when people go nuts with photoshop to "make" a photo appear to be better.

my oldest son, and my mini









this shot i titled "My Life" lol









my buddy having lunch in Louisiana for Mardi Gras, those are crawfish 









lol


----------



## baggedmitsu

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 15 2009, 09:26 PM~14201128
> *nice shots baggedmitsu -
> tony valadez
> 
> *


Thanks Tony, It means alot coming from you. I have actually become a huge fan of your work since I started following this thread a week ago. I've been lurking, but your photos have really inspired and motivated me. I've been doing some online research and im thinking about buying a few books on DSLR's, primarily i want to study lighting and its affects on ISO, and F stops. 

I've shot with a few models but never really had any luck, I've always done better with cars. I suppose i dont have to give a car much direction. I've shot with Dayna Delux and Sabina (two famous pin up style models) they were great but i feel like I didnt do them justice. 

I hope to improve over the next few weeks. I've decided im taking my camera with me everywhere and I'm going to bust out the 35mm. I feel like the 35mm is a good learning platform. Costs more with the cost of film, but its kind of old school. 

thanks again for the comments.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

bagged - photography is like practicing law or medicine. it is a never ending learning process. i was like you once and shot for BLVD and LRM and a few other publications and never had to worry about photoshop due to their art departments. once i started shooting on my own i realized really quick that this was another medium that i had no choice but to learn. just as stubborn as i was to let go of film, i was just as stubborn to learn photoshop. granted i know nothing what some of the guys on here know but i use my lighting as my strength and have even began to teach one on one seminars with some pros in my area. once you learn lighting the world is yours. your only limitation will be how to create something and not can you. you'll see. hope this forum helps and my best to you. don't knock photoshop, you'll learn really fast how much you have always been missing it.

tony valadez

took a somewhat self portrait while working....


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

here's another, i love doing these from time to time when i can find the opportunity to do so. i guess i get bored sometimes at the weddings and have to amuse myself. :roflmao:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by baggedmitsu_@Jun 15 2009, 08:28 PM~14201176
> *My 50 Chevy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> self portrait
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i took this photo while practicing night shots, this is my house with my cads in the garage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> behind the scenes for the 20th anniversary shoot for the mag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even as i learn, im trying to teach my little brother, hes only 14, i had him take this shot with my 10-22 at the LRM show in san bernardino last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys think if i added borders to my pics, it would clean em up. Should i adjust the colors and contrast in photoshop?  I'm going to be getting photoshop this week. I want to learn to clean up the photos only, i hate it when people go nuts with photoshop to "make" a photo appear to be better.
> 
> my oldest son, and my mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this shot i titled "My Life" lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my buddy having lunch in Louisiana for Mardi Gras, those are crawfish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great shot man! Let's see more of your 50! That is one of my favorite years!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 15 2009, 12:23 AM~14192353
> *one from today :biggrin: (i wish i knew how to edit that car in the back out of the picture though...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice one BigMike! I have not been to Angelo's in years!


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 15 2009, 09:44 PM~14203000
> *Nice one BigMike! I have not been to Angelo's in years!
> *


YOU SHOULD COME DOWN JAE, WERE THERE EVERY SUNDAY..ILL TEXT U NEXT TIME


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by baggedmitsu_@Jun 15 2009, 10:37 PM~14200507
> *Whats up, this is my first real post, ive been going through this whole thread and im just loving it. I have a big passion for photography and im self thaught. I shoot with a Canon 20d and mostly a 15-85, i also have a 10-22. I dont use photoshop because i dont know how. But since ive been following this thread for a few days im making a list of things to buy including a few more lenses and a ringflash.
> 
> As an amateur ive actually shot a few engagement photos and some family portraits. Ive been asked to do a few weddings so im going to start taking it a bit more seriously. I did have a stint as a Associate Editor at a magazine and Feature editor so i picked up a lot from that. But primarily i learned shooting 35mm until a few years ago when i purchased a Nikon d50. Heres a couple of my shots, feel free to critique them, and thanks for the awesome thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my attempt at photoshop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this i shot on film, then had it put on disc at walmart lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shot this in Japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is actually very clear in the raw image
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a hopper on air, i shot this after sema on top of the parking structure at the Hard Rock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shot this without a tripod with all natural lighting from sky lights, and some halogens in the shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shot this with my canon 20d and a 10-22 lens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My work in a magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY !!! 
Step aside from us real amateurs! :biggrin: By the looks of your shots & accomplishments you can't call yourself that anymore .... :h5:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 15 2009, 11:29 PM~14202173
> *bagged - photography is like practicing law or medicine. it is a never ending learning process. i was like you once and shot for BLVD and LRM and a few other publications and never had to worry about photoshop due to their art departments. once i started shooting on my own i realized really quick that this was another medium that i had no choice but to learn. just as stubborn as i was to let go of film, i was just as stubborn to learn photoshop. granted i know nothing what some of the guys on here know but i use my lighting as my strength and have even began to teach one on one seminars with some pros in my area. once you learn lighting the world is yours. your only limitation will be how to create something and not can you. you'll see. hope this forum helps and my best to you. don't knock photoshop, you'll learn really fast how much you have always been missing it.
> 
> tony valadez
> 
> took a somewhat self portrait while working....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I remember when you were shooting for Low Times. Both you and Edgar have come a long way.


----------



## Mr. 412

hno: I just booked me my first wedding!

:twak: What the hell was I thinking ...


----------



## New2theGame

Alright Fellas I have been keeping up with this thread for months now here's my first entry. My wife took the picture and i played with it in photoshop.


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 15 2009, 03:36 PM~14196612
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedmitsu

It appears that now that I've decided to post the thread is dying lol. Well I'll post anyways. I openend up a Flickr account so now i can post, because i really hate photobucket. 

.....OK so ive been trying to put flickr pics on here for over an hour and i cant. Does anybody know how i can post flickr pics on here. I just paid for a year of the service i hope it wasnt for anything.


----------



## baggedmitsu

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/...in/photostream/


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by baggedmitsu+Jun 16 2009, 07:14 PM~14211920-->
> 
> 
> 
> It appears that now that I've decided to post the thread is dying lol. Well I'll post anyways. I openend up a Flickr account so now i can post, because i really hate photobucket.
> 
> .....OK so ive been trying to put flickr pics on here for over an hour and i cant. Does anybody know how i can post flickr pics on here. I just paid for a year of the service i hope it wasnt for anything.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-baggedmitsu_@Jun 16 2009, 07:15 PM~14211939
> *http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/...in/photostream/
> *



GO TO THE PIC PAGE AND CLICK ALL SIZES...THERES TWO LINKS BELOW, COPY THE DIRECT LINK AND POST IT LIKE ANY OTHER PIC


----------



## BIGMIKE

:cheesy:
from baggedmitsu photostream (hope u dont mind)


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by baggedmitsu_@Jun 16 2009, 08:15 PM~14211939
> *http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/...in/photostream/
> *



Just posted a comment on your flickr, nice shots.


----------



## BIGMIKE

heres one from this sunday, im learning more how to edit and mess around on photoshop


----------



## baggedmitsu

test from photobucket...(i hate photobucket)


----------



## baggedmitsu

Ok, so until somebody helps me with flickr im stuck using photobucket. lol

I shot these photos with a handy me down Minolta that was given to my wife by her grandparents. I shot it with 35mm b/w film. they are of my 66 caddy i sold a few years ago. it was still mine at the time of the shoot, it was in Solvang CA























































this is my 63 and 66, shot this when i got home, had one more shot in the camera


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by baggedmitsu+Jun 16 2009, 07:55 PM~14212467-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so until somebody helps me with flickr im stuck using photobucket. lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIGMIKE_@Jun 16 2009, 07:46 PM~14212358
> *GO TO THE PIC PAGE AND CLICK ALL SIZES...THERES TWO LINKS BELOW, COPY THE DIRECT LINK AND POST IT LIKE ANY OTHER PIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## baggedmitsu

few more shots with the 35mm Minolta



























and a color one i took with the same camera


----------



## baggedmitsu

I dont see where it says all sizes? Could you explain in further detail


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by baggedmitsu_@Jun 17 2009, 12:05 AM~14212588
> *few more shots with the 35mm Minolta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a color one i took with the same camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These look fantastic! :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam+Jun 16 2009, 10:30 PM~14211330-->
> 
> 
> 
> hno: I just booked me my first wedding!
> 
> :twak: What the hell was I thinking ...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhhhhh boy!! Hit me up if you want. :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-New2theGame_@Jun 16 2009, 10:33 PM~14211370
> *Alright Fellas I have been keeping up with this thread for months now here's my first entry. My wife took the picture and i played with it in photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What up!!? :wave: Playing with photos. You know what that leads to!


----------



## baggedmitsu

Ok, i finally saw where it says all sizes. Im uploading some photos now so ill be able to post later.


----------



## baggedmitsu

test again lol


----------



## baggedmitsu

trying out my d50 when it was new, the green car was mine at the time and the white one was my first cad i ever owned. It wasnt mine at the time of the shot


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jun 16 2009, 07:30 PM~14211330
> *hno: I just booked me my first wedding!
> 
> :twak: What the hell was I thinking ...
> *



You'll do fine, you got skills!

















just don't mess it up..... j/k


----------



## ScandalusSeville83




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## Twotonz

What do you guys think? At that focal range is it worth paying double the price for that extra F-stop?

17-40mm f/4L $700









16-35mm f/2.8 $1,400


----------



## baggedmitsu

So i just went through all 382 pages, holy shit! that took me four days in front of the computer, my wife is pissed. I just uploaded 200+ photos to my flickr too so ill upload some of my pics starting tomorrow.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Jun 17 2009, 12:05 AM~14214240-->
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?  At that focal range is it worth paying double the price for that extra F-stop?
> 
> 17-40mm f/4L $700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16-35mm f/2.8 $1,400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep! The 16-35mm f/2.8 is a beast. I've used it numerous times and if I could sell a kidney to buy one right now, I'd do it in a heartbeat.
> 
> ----
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-baggedmitsu_@Jun 17 2009, 12:09 AM~14214252
> *So i just went through all 382 pages, holy shit! that took me four days in front of the computer, my wife is pissed. I just uploaded 200+ photos to my flickr too so ill upload some of my pics starting tomorrow.
> *


I would recommend you be selective with what you post. Possibly sticking to the shots you're most proud of.


----------



## baggedmitsu

----
I would recommend you be selective with what you post. Possibly sticking to the shots you're most proud of. 
[/quote]

Thanks for taking the steam out of my excitement, i was never planning on posting 200 pics


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by baggedmitsu_@Jun 17 2009, 12:29 AM~14214343
> *Thanks for taking the steam out of my excitement, i was never planning on posting 200 pics
> *


Just saying, it's easier to give feedback on a couple, instead of an entire series.


----------



## baggedmitsu




----------



## baggedmitsu

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 17 2009, 01:33 AM~14214359
> *Just saying, it's easier to give feedback on a couple, instead of an entire series.
> *


totally get it man, thanks. The stuff i posted before i was really just trying to get my bearings on here. Ive seen so much cool stuff it makes me want to share as well. I haven't really posted comments or anything because ive just been taking it all in.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by baggedmitsu_@Jun 17 2009, 12:36 AM~14214369
> *totally get it man, thanks. The stuff i posted before i was really just trying to get my bearings on here. Ive seen so much cool stuff it makes me want to share as well. I haven't really posted comments or anything because ive just been taking it all in.
> *


BTW, nice Caddy's. Makes me wish I never sold my 1950 and 1960 project Caddy's I had. I regret selling them to this day. Especially, the 1960 El Dorado 2 Door Hardtop. :angry:


----------



## baggedmitsu

the Canon 10-22 Lens is a lens i couldnt live without, the $700 price did however kick my butt. 



























I love spontaneous shots, this is my buddies wife in the back seat of my car, i took the shot and i love it.


----------



## baggedmitsu

Now i gotta get to bed.


----------



## New2theGame

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jun 16 2009, 11:13 PM~14212685
> *Ohhhhhh boy!!  Hit me up if you want.  :yes:
> What up!!?  :wave:  Playing with photos.  You know what that leads to!
> *


Hey Howard what's up ? Yeah I know what that means.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by baggedmitsu_@Jun 16 2009, 11:27 PM~14212880
> *test again lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 really nice 
What lense is this?


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 17 2009, 03:05 AM~14214240
> *What do you guys think?  At that focal range is it worth paying double the price for that extra F-stop?
> 
> 17-40mm f/4L $700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16-35mm f/2.8 $1,400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Uh huh.... :yes: And the 16-35 is my FAVORITE. That's what most of my portfolio is shot with. You picking it up?


----------



## baggedmitsu

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 17 2009, 06:18 AM~14214981
> *:0 really nice
> What lense is this?
> *


That was shot with a fisheye on a Nikon D50


----------



## baggedmitsu

this is where photoshop would come in handy


















From a trip to Japan


----------



## baggedmitsu

Some girl shots for you guys

check out the dudes reaction in the background


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by baggedmitsu_@Jun 17 2009, 07:30 AM~14215678
> *Some girl shots for you guys
> 
> check out the dudes reaction in the background
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You got some bad as shots bro.Great looking models as well.


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Howard+Jun 17 2009, 12:13 AM~14212685-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhh boy!!  Hit me up if you want.  :yes:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will do just that ...
> Thanks for the hand!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 72 [email protected] 17 2009, 01:01 AM~14213311
> *You'll do fine, you got skills!
> 
> 
> 
> just don't mess it up..... j/k
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 You think so ... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD ONE !!! :h5: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drasticbean_@Jun 17 2009, 02:51 AM~14214184
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey ... 
You see them shots of you doing your thing?


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jun 17 2009, 10:58 AM~14216371
> *I will do just that ...
> Thanks for the hand!
> :0 You think so ... :cheesy:
> 
> :uh:
> GOOD ONE !!!  :h5:  :roflmao:
> Hey ...
> You see them shots of you doing your thing?
> *


???????????????


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jun 17 2009, 12:16 PM~14216536
> *???????????????
> *


Here you go ... :biggrin: 










more flattering ...


----------



## SouthsideLife

A lil grainy....


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by baggedmitsu_@Jun 17 2009, 06:30 AM~14215678
> *Some girl shots for you guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jun 17 2009, 11:32 AM~14218595
> *:wow:
> *


x2


----------



## baggedmitsu

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jun 17 2009, 01:22 PM~14218486
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lil grainy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


action shots are so hard to take, great job though


----------



## baggedmitsu

action shots from my trip to japan two years ago.









I think the combination of movement, the sparks, nighttime and random lights make these about impossible to take lol. I was hanging out of the sunroof of a van also. 










if this was clear, it would be a poster for sure


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by baggedmitsu_@Jun 17 2009, 03:41 PM~14219189
> *action shots are so hard to take, great job though
> *



Thanks!


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by baggedmitsu_@Jun 17 2009, 03:46 PM~14219219
> *action shots from my trip to japan two years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the combination of movement, the sparks, nighttime and random lights make these about impossible to take lol. I was hanging out of the sunroof of a van also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if this was clear, it would be a poster for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SICK SHOTS MAN!! Sparks just come right at ya!


----------



## baggedmitsu

sometimes a random an unexpected shot can result by accident. This is a picture i took of my best friend in Japan. And to me it says alot. I love it. what do you guys think. Obviously their isnt anything photo wise that was talented about it. but i think its a beautiful mistake lol


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 17 2009, 12:42 PM~14218660
> *x2
> *


X3

Keep em coming baggedmitsu! Your captures are great!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by baggedmitsu_@Jun 17 2009, 01:46 PM~14219219
> *action shots from my trip to japan two years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the combination of movement, the sparks, nighttime and random lights make these about impossible to take lol. I was hanging out of the sunroof of a van also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if this was clear, it would be a poster for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick ass shots bro!!! here is my mini 88


----------



## baggedmitsu

i cruise route 66 in my 53


----------



## baggedmitsu




----------



## baggedmitsu

I made her look taller than she is. This was a shoot she wanted to do, she asked me for help because she wanted to learn to pose. I had only shot one other time with a model. It was fun




























I dont know how i feel about this last one. Something draws me to it, and something makes me think blah


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by baggedmitsu_@Jun 17 2009, 12:39 AM~14214380
> *the Canon 10-22 Lens is a lens i couldnt live without, the $700 price did however kick my butt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love spontaneous shots, this is my buddies wife in the back seat of my car, i took the shot and i love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great ones! I have a Sigma 10-20 and its great! I need to use it more!


----------



## baggedmitsu

shot in a park in downtown memphis without permission. 


















and yes i did get busted lol


----------



## baggedmitsu

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 17 2009, 05:26 PM~14220836
> *Great ones! I have a Sigma 10-20 and its great! I need to use it more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your colors are so vivid, this is what i need to work on. Are you adjusting your pics in Photoshop? Im trying to score it this week from a friend so i can put some work in and adjust some of my photos. 

the first pic is spectacular.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by baggedmitsu_@Jun 17 2009, 04:18 PM~14220768
> *i cruise route 66 in my 53
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Caddy. You still have this?


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by baggedmitsu_@Jun 17 2009, 04:29 PM~14220851
> *Your colors are so vivid, this is what i need to work on. Are you adjusting your pics in Photoshop? Im trying to score it this week from a friend so i can put some work in and adjust some of my photos.
> 
> the first pic is spectacular.
> *


I set my camera up for more contrast/saturation and use the Vivid setting. The only thing I can do in Photoshop is add my signature which I just learned how to do this year! :cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin: 

I have been messing with Lightroom and find that it is alot of fun to experiment with.


----------



## baggedmitsu

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 17 2009, 05:31 PM~14220866
> *Nice Caddy.  You still have this?
> *


I sold this car two years ago like most of my vehicles. Only one i own these days is my 50 chevy.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by baggedmitsu_@Jun 17 2009, 04:34 PM~14220895
> *I sold this car two years ago like most of my vehicles. Only one i own these days is my 50 chevy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice...I think after I finish my 64 hardtop I'm going to sell it and get a 60's or 50's Caddy. I have a new found appreciation for them these days.


----------



## baggedmitsu

Ive owned a ton of caddys. Im pretty much over them lol. I plan on finishing this 50 chevy and driving it for some time and enjoying it. Good luck on a caddy theyre alot of fun and easy to work on. sometimes finding parts is a bitch though. You cant just go to pomona and find a tailight for a caddy.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Gotta love them bombs


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by baggedmitsu_@Jun 17 2009, 04:40 PM~14220952
> *Ive owned a ton of caddys. Im pretty much over them lol. I plan on finishing this 50 chevy and driving it for some time and enjoying it. Good luck on a caddy theyre alot of fun and easy to work on. sometimes finding parts is a bitch though. You cant just go to pomona and find a tailight for a caddy.
> *


Here was my 1960 Caddy when I brought her home. Unfortunately, I never got to finish her. 










I regret selling her to this day. 

:uh:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jun 17 2009, 04:42 PM~14220964
> *Gotta love them bombs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice one Big Mando!


----------



## EL KOLORADO

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedmitsu

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 17 2009, 07:26 PM~14221888
> *Here was my 1960 Caddy when I brought her home.  Unfortunately, I never got to finish her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I regret selling her to this day.
> 
> :uh:
> *


not to cruise off topic but i had a 59 that looked just like that lol. day i brought it home









when i sold it









I heated the springs so it was really low, and it had straight pipes. it was a bad mofo


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by baggedmitsu_@Jun 17 2009, 08:21 PM~14223326
> *not to cruise off topic but i had a 59 that looked just like that lol. day i brought it home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i sold it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heated the springs so it was really low, and it had straight pipes. it was a bad mofo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn! That was nice. This just reaffirms me that once I finish this '64, I'm going back to a Caddy.


----------



## GRS-HPR

> _Originally posted by baggedmitsu_@Jun 18 2009, 12:23 AM~14215622
> *this is where photoshop would come in handy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From a trip to Japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 just i tip have you tried to use a polerising filter to reduce reflection on the windows i ave one it wrks the treat


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

man! - i'm gone for one day and this forum gets filled up, great images of the caddies by the way. this isn't all that fancy but i got contracted to shoot for Coca Cola yesterday and this is what they had me shooting.

tony valadez


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc+Jun 17 2009, 12:16 AM~14214284-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yep! The 16-35mm f/2.8 is a beast.  I've used it numerous times and if I could sell a kidney to buy one right now, I'd do it in a heartbeat.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know its faster and better.....but i was looking at it like i can get me the 17-40 f/4 and 2 FlexTT5 and a mini TT1 for my 2 580exII for the price of the 16-35 f/2.8....but im not sure if ill regret that later.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2009, 12:39 AM~14214380
> *the Canon 10-22 Lens is a lens i couldnt live without, the $700 price did however kick my butt.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was looking at that glass too....love the huge wide view it has....but the only reason i havent pick it up its cause its an EF-S lense and i hope to get me a full frame camera one day
> <!--QuoteBegin-Howard_@Jun 17 2009, 05:48 AM~14215093
> *Uh huh.... :yes:  And the 16-35 is my FAVORITE.  That's what most of my portfolio is shot with.  You picking it up?
> *


not sure yet....i got some extra cash to purchase some camera stuff but i dont know exactly what direction to go with it just yet.....i deffinetly need to get me and L serious glass thou


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife+Jun 17 2009, 12:22 PM~14218486-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice panning shots
> <!--QuoteBegin-baggedmitsu_@Jun 17 2009, 01:46 PM~14219219
> *action shots from my trip to japan two years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the combination of movement, the sparks, nighttime and random lights make these about impossible to take lol. I was hanging out of the sunroof of a van also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if this was clear, it would be a poster for sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick....then in Japan....Sick X2


----------



## baggedmitsu

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Jun 17 2009, 10:23 PM~14224124
> *just i tip have you tried to use a polerising filter to reduce reflection on the windows i ave one it wrks the treat
> *


I'm glad you brought that up. I dont know squat about filters, id be very interested in knowing what filter you recommend and what it will do. 

When i got hired at the Magazine id only been shooting pics for about 6 months mostly with 35mm, i only have about 3 years behind the camera on and off again. 

I still mainly shoot in Aperture priority, because i get the best results. Until i saw this thread to tell you the truth i pick up my camera about one every two months. I got to shows and dont take it with me cause its a drag lol. But im going to start taking it more serious.


----------



## baggedmitsu

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 17 2009, 10:26 PM~14224171
> *man! - i'm gone for one day and this forum gets filled up, great images of the caddies by the way. this isn't all that fancy but i got contracted to shoot for Coca Cola yesterday and this is what they had me shooting.
> 
> tony valadez
> *


 by the way, the photos of the caddies on this page were only posted to show a car, not a photograph im proud of lol :biggrin: I took those photos of the 59 with my wifes point in shoot


----------



## baggedmitsu

More shots in Japan









handheld with a Nikon d50, wish i had a tripod that night.


----------



## baggedmitsu




----------



## baggedmitsu

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 17 2009, 10:26 PM~14224171
> *man! - i'm gone for one day and this forum gets filled up, great images of the caddies by the way. this isn't all that fancy but i got contracted to shoot for Coca Cola yesterday and this is what they had me shooting.
> 
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that a monster can, coming out of a coke box? Awesome work. Looks absoloutely professional. So i take it you took the shots and laid out the artwork for them also.

Ernie


----------



## GRS-HPR

> _Originally posted by baggedmitsu_@Jun 18 2009, 04:11 PM~14225108
> *I'm glad you brought that up. I dont know squat about filters, id be very interested in knowing what filter  you recommend and what it will do.
> 
> *


 I use a hoya poleriser some qikinfo i found --Circular Polarizer and Moose Filters - Essential for outdoor photography; deepens intensity of blue skies; reduces or eliminates glare. Circular Polarizing filters are used on auto focus cameras. 
:biggrin: hope it helps


----------



## baggedmitsu

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Jun 18 2009, 12:43 AM~14225319
> *I use a hoya poleriser some qikinfo i found --Circular Polarizer and Moose Filters - Essential for outdoor photography; deepens intensity of blue skies; reduces or eliminates glare.  Circular Polarizing filters are used on auto focus cameras.
> :biggrin: hope it helps
> *


Ive now added polarizer to my list. My list also includes:
- Flash 580ex
- ring flash
- 50mm lense
- Polarizer

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 17 2009, 07:25 PM~14222547
> *Nice one Big Mando!
> *


thanks homie!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

They are promoting this whole CSR thing, which by the way I can't remember what it stood for, but in the end how they are doing more recycling and how less waste is leaving the plants to the waste dumps. I used a two light set up on all of the shots. I did not get contracted to do their artwork just the stills, I actually took that logo from the email header of the lady that contracted me to email her and her boss. Anything to impress them to get them to contract me some more.


tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

if you are going to add a ringflash to your list - you may want to look into a rayflash. it will attach to the front of your nikon or canon flash and loop down around your lens. it will cost a fraction of what 
the big ringflashes do and very portable.

they have a few other knock off's like the coco flash and no name brands but the first one that came out last year was the ray flash, just google ray flash - they are about 80 - 200 bucks just
depends on the one that you end up getting.


----------



## SouthsideLife

> nice panning shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Twotonz!!


----------



## Howard

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Howard, tonyvaladez.com, SouthsideLife, drasticbean

:wave: Good morning everyone!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

editing a wedding as we speak, here are a few.

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

a few more then i have to continue for a bit -


tony valadez


----------



## Guest

:thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Slapson

Twotonz, please for the love of god post up that shot of the chick ass with the thong on!! :tears:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

hey guys first time at lowlow show on dec. 08 . at lowtimes car show/toys for tots.
take it easy on me please.




























also here are some nature shots ive done.


----------



## baggedmitsu

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jun 18 2009, 01:13 PM~14229035
> *hey guys first time at lowlow show on dec. 08 . at lowtimes car show/toys for tots.
> take it easy  on me please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also here are some nature shots ive done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this with a point and shoot? the colors in those clouds are awesome.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

not sure. but its digitel. thanks. these pix i took in my back yard one day. others from grand canyon cavernz.


----------



## baggedmitsu

barrowing a little style from Tony Valadez ive started adding names to my pics.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by baggedmitsu_@Jun 18 2009, 01:19 AM~14225153
> *More shots in Japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> handheld with a Nikon d50, wish i had a tripod that night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



god, i miss living in japan so much


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by baggedmitsu_@Jun 17 2009, 06:40 PM~14220952
> *Ive owned a ton of caddys. Im pretty much over them lol. I plan on finishing this 50 chevy and driving it for some time and enjoying it. Good luck on a caddy theyre alot of fun and easy to work on. sometimes finding parts is a bitch though. You cant just go to pomona and find a tailight for a caddy.
> *



jee, idk about that...


----------



## baggedmitsu




----------



## baggedmitsu

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 18 2009, 03:07 PM~14230259
> *jee, idk about that...
> *


It took me almost year to find good front bumper ends for my 63 cadillac. And i finally bought a parts car to replace the rear bumper and bumper ends. I have a ton of cadillac resources having owned over 20 classic caddies myself.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by baggedmitsu_@Jun 18 2009, 04:11 PM~14230306
> *It took me almost year to find good front bumper ends for my 63 cadillac. And i finally bought a parts car to replace the rear bumper and bumper ends. I have a ton of cadillac resources having owned over 20 classic caddies myself.
> *


:h5:

i wasn't disappointed in the selection they got. all kinds of shit for days!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

more from show and nature.









































































plunty more pix later,.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

good marketing tool, you never know who may copy and paste your images, where they may end up after you email them out, etc. etc. I always watermark my images just for that very reason and have even gotten booked a couple of times from doing just that.

tony valadez


----------



## Homer Pimpson

This might be a stupid question but is the fish eye lens just an attachment that goes onto my existing lens or is it a whole seprate lens. I ask because I want to buy one and found this on ebay for only $65 but want to make sure I'm not throwing my money away on a rip off. 
Lense
I am using a nikon d60 with a 18-135 lens.


----------



## GRS-HPR

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 20 2009, 12:18 AM~14237568
> *This might be a stupid question but is the fish eye lens just an attachment that goes onto my existing lens or is it a whole seprate lens. I ask because I want to buy one and found this on ebay for only $65 but want to make sure I'm not throwing my money away on a rip off.
> Lense
> I am using a nikon d60 with a 18-135 lens.
> *


 I KNOW THERES A FEW TYPES OF LENSE THAT SCREW ON ALSO THERES DIFFRENT FISHEYE SHAPE


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 18 2009, 09:40 AM~14226366
> *if you are going to add a ringflash to your list - you may want to look into a rayflash. it will attach to the front of your nikon or canon flash and loop down around your lens. it will cost a fraction of what
> the big ringflashes do and very portable.
> 
> they have a few other knock off's like the coco flash and no name brands but the first one that came out last year was the ray flash, just google ray flash - they are about 80 - 200 bucks just
> depends on the one that you end up getting.
> *



Do tell - Do tell ... 

I was thinking of going that route.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

most video cameras require an attachment and i know that some of the old digital SLRs required an attachment but most today require a regular lens, the fisheye being 14mm, 15mm etc. etc. the attached images were from a corporate shoot i did for AA yesterday.


tony valadez


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 18 2009, 08:17 PM~14234659
> *good marketing tool, you never know who may copy and paste your images, where they may end up after you email them out, etc. etc. I always watermark my images just for that very reason and have even gotten booked a couple of times from doing just that.
> 
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


omgomgomgomg it looks like its about to pop open. :cheesy:


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by baggedmitsu_@Jun 17 2009, 01:39 AM~14214380
> *the Canon 10-22 Lens is a lens i couldnt live without, the $700 price did however kick my butt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love spontaneous shots, this is my buddies wife in the back seat of my car, i took the shot and i love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LOVE LOVE the candid shot of the guys wife!


----------



## baggedmitsu

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@Jun 19 2009, 02:55 PM~14240692
> *I LOVE LOVE the candid shot of the guys wife!
> *


thank you


----------



## baggedmitsu




----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 19 2009, 01:04 PM~14239266
> *most video cameras require an attachment and i know that some of the old digital SLRs required an attachment but most today require a regular lens, the fisheye being 14mm, 15mm etc. etc. the attached images were from a corporate shoot i did for AA yesterday.
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SO is the attachment a waste of money?


----------



## Twotonz

took this one a few months ago but never posted it


----------



## mxcn_roc

Anything for the shot!










---



> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 19 2009, 04:14 PM~14241942
> *took this one a few months ago but never posted it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Cool shot tonz. Digging the environmental lighting.


----------



## baggedmitsu

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 19 2009, 05:14 PM~14241942
> *took this one a few months ago but never posted it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the horizon line across the monte is pretty cool, how much editing is done to the pic? Night shots are really interesting, as soon as i can buy a tripod head im going to get out there. All the night shots i have are hand held. such as this


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## Mr. 412

Any thoughts for this being my watermark ???


----------



## baggedmitsu

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jun 19 2009, 07:29 PM~14243038
> *Any thoughts for this being my watermark ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks really cool!


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Went out tonight to practice on some night shots. All of these were taken between 11-12 at night, most with natural light and no flash.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

A few more from tonight. 








Turned my apature up and added a flash to see what would happen.


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 20 2009, 01:26 AM~14245373
> *A few more from tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turned my apature up and added a flash to see what would happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 19 2009, 10:26 PM~14245373
> *A few more from tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turned my apature up and added a flash to see what would happen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It looks like you are finding your eye more better bro. It's lookin better.


----------



## Twotonz




----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jun 19 2009, 06:29 PM~14243038
> *Any thoughts for this being my watermark ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I like it, looks good!


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by baggedmitsu+Jun 20 2009, 12:48 AM~14244604-->
> 
> 
> 
> that looks really cool!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-72 kutty_@Jun 20 2009, 12:18 PM~14246764
> *I like it, looks good!
> *



Thanks homies ....


----------



## baggedmitsu

I went out and bought a 580ex flash and a tripod head finally and i took this 30 second exposure tonight. I plan on practicing night shots all week. im going to take my 50 chevy out and take some shots this week. i would have tonight but the fuckers battery was dead.


----------



## Mr. 412

From last night ... Maiden voyage of a BIG BODY now hitting our streets & some of us others.


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jun 21 2009, 08:27 AM~14252643
> *From last night ... Maiden voyage of a BIG BODY now hitting our streets & some of us others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Great shots bro.Like your new logo on your pictures .Looks really nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by baggedmitsu_@Jun 21 2009, 01:51 AM~14251842
> *I went out and bought a 580ex flash and a tripod head finally and i took this 30 second exposure tonight. I plan on practicing night shots all week. im going to take my 50 chevy out and take some shots this week. i would have tonight but the fuckers battery was dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Whats up ernie....Nice night shot homie.


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Jun 21 2009, 11:34 AM~14252669
> *Great shots bro.Like your new logo on your pictures .Looks really nice :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie !

I was a little reluctant about it - but I'm starting to dig it.

Thanks again ...


----------



## langeberg




----------



## BigMandoAZ

Looking real good fellas! Just wanted to wish all my photo homies and Happy Fathers Day! 

BigMando


----------



## baggedmitsu

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jun 21 2009, 09:27 AM~14252643
> *From last night ... Maiden voyage of a BIG BODY now hitting our streets & some of us others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: these two are pimp.


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+Jun 21 2009, 12:36 PM~14252982-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looking real good fellas! Just wanted to wish all my photo homies and Happy Fathers Day!
> 
> BigMando
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-baggedmitsu_@Jun 21 2009, 02:12 PM~14253633
> *:thumbsup: these two are pimp.
> *


Thanks ... :thumbsup:
Not on your level yet - but I'm making head way!


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Took a few more night shots under differnt light conditions.


----------



## Twotonz

sick night shots Ernie and Homer

SteelCityFam - nice logo and i also agree with Ernie about the shots

langeberg - good shots....i always like seeing flicks from out of the states


----------



## Twotonz

from a Dinner/Award ceremony i did Friday night


----------



## Twotonz

From a XVnera i shot yesterday


----------



## Twotonz




----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jun 21 2009, 07:27 AM~14252643
> *From last night ... Maiden voyage of a BIG BODY now hitting our streets & some of us others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice shots! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2009, 04:43 PM~14256357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

hope everyone had a great papi day. i know i may have probably already posted some of these before but here are a few night shots of mine.

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

a few more night shots...

tony valadez


----------



## baggedmitsu

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 21 2009, 09:57 PM~14258042
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is a sick shot, i love how the car is still dark, and the girl is lit so good.


----------



## baggedmitsu

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 21 2009, 10:02 PM~14258090
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:  :ugh: 

Thats freaking funny.


----------



## baggedmitsu

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2009, 06:41 PM~14256337
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: 
this shot made me hungry, im gonna go grab a donut or something now lol


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

these were shot in some alley in Atlanta around 11PM or so..

- tony valadez


----------



## baggedmitsu

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 21 2009, 10:59 PM~14258642
> *these were shot in some alley in Atlanta around 11PM or so..
> 
> - tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


If you dont mind me asking, what are these shots for? personal use, portfolio, or are these fashion shots of some kind. They're great. I think you have a great eye and are talented with lighting. Id like to see a behind the scenes shot to see your set up. Very interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

tony valadez


----------



## youwith10

www.picsshow.com


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

the fashion shots I usually get booked for by the designers or models. some are for their portfolios and some get printed in some mags. i don't have any good behind the scene photos. a buddy of mine came out once to a shoot i did for an album co. and snapped a few shots of me working.
this is the best that i can provide you with for now. i am in the process of putting together a video clip of me working.

tony valadez


----------



## drasticbean

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Hey Homies!!!! :biggrin: 

















just something I snapped at a local picnic


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 21 2009, 11:41 PM~14259100
> *the fashion shots I usually get booked for by the designers or models. some are for their portfolios and some get printed in some mags. i don't have any good behind the scene photos. a buddy of mine came out once to a shoot i did for an album co. and snapped a few shots of me working.
> this is the best that i can provide you with for now. i am in the process of putting together a video clip of me working.
> 
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You inspire me :biggrin:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 19 2009, 05:14 PM~14241942
> *took this one a few months ago but never posted it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: Thats sick!!!


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Whats a good reasonably priced flash for my nikon d60?


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 22 2009, 04:52 PM~14265180
> *Whats a good reasonably priced flash for my nikon d60?
> *


Nikon SB-600 ~ Around $200


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 22 2009, 07:21 PM~14265510
> *Nikon SB-600 ~ Around $200
> *


I will check this one out. What are some of the advantages of this one?


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by baggedmitsu_@Jun 17 2009, 12:39 AM~14214380
> *the Canon 10-22 Lens is a lens i couldnt live without, the $700 price did however kick my butt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love spontaneous shots, this is my buddies wife in the back seat of my car, i took the shot and i love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey, Do you know Jay from Scoundrels?


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

here is another old school shot but still a night shot. ISO 100 with no flash or hot lights, on a tripod at f2.8 - 11 second exposure and dodged the neon light in camera with my business card.


----------



## baggedmitsu

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Jun 22 2009, 09:53 PM~14267830
> *Hey, Do you know Jay from Scoundrels?
> *


Yah, actually i do, he just left my house. He's my business partner. lol


----------



## ~ElcoRider~

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jun 22 2009, 04:29 PM~14264892
> *Hey Homies!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just something I snapped at a local picnic
> *


 Nice pic :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker

Thought I'd post a couple recent pics from a BBQ... No DSLR.. Just regular P&S... I need to step my game up soon.. :biggrin:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by baggedmitsu_@Jun 22 2009, 09:50 PM~14268474
> *Yah, actually i do, he just left my house. He's my business partner. lol
> *


Don't you have a couple of those bombass IMAGO dump trailers?


----------



## baggedmitsu

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Jun 22 2009, 11:10 PM~14268686
> *Don't you have a couple of those bombass IMAGO dump trailers?
> *


yup


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by baggedmitsu_@Jun 22 2009, 10:25 PM~14268844
> *yup
> *


What's up, It's Xavier, I built you those trailers.


----------



## drasticbean

And last but not least. I sell this for $20 if you're ever interested:

*Perfect Exposure for Digital Photography*

This video will change the way you use your camera! Understanding the zone system is essential for capturing great photos. Ones’ that look the way you always wanted. If you just leave metering to the camera, your photos will look dull and flat. Start getting your exposures right and your photographs will be crisp and full of detail and depth. Become a better photographer... a much better photographer, in just over an hour! You can even use your cameras built in meter. Tim makes it so easy, you’ll laugh.

Tim Cooper has been travelling all over the nation for several years, helping thousands of photographers hone their craft. A huge crowd favorite has always been his sessions on the Zone System for Digital Photographers. For the first time ever, Tim sat down in his studio and captured the magic on this video. As you watch, Tims’ plain English style will cause you to understand light and exposure. 









[/quote]
*do you still have this for sale...?????*


----------



## drasticbean

need more lighting..????


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## Homer Pimpson

> And last but not least. I sell this for $20 if you're ever interested:
> 
> *Perfect Exposure for Digital Photography*
> 
> This video will change the way you use your camera! Understanding the zone system is essential for capturing great photos. Ones’ that look the way you always wanted. If you just leave metering to the camera, your photos will look dull and flat. Start getting your exposures right and your photographs will be crisp and full of detail and depth. Become a better photographer... a much better photographer, in just over an hour! You can even use your cameras built in meter. Tim makes it so easy, you’ll laugh.
> 
> Tim Cooper has been travelling all over the nation for several years, helping thousands of photographers hone their craft. A huge crowd favorite has always been his sessions on the Zone System for Digital Photographers. For the first time ever, Tim sat down in his studio and captured the magic on this video. As you watch, Tims’ plain English style will cause you to understand light and exposure.


*do you still have this for sale...?????*
[/quote]
If you have another copy I want one too.


----------



## baggedmitsu

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Jun 22 2009, 11:29 PM~14268887
> *What's up, It's Xavier, I built you those trailers.
> *


cool, youre the owner right? I thought you were into imports


----------



## mxcn_roc

*OVER 20+ YEARS OF MAGAZINES</span>
*
I want to put this out there and test the waters. I'm open to selling the complete collection or trading for something of equal value. Here is the list of what I got. 

*Lowrider Magazines*

1988 - **complete**
1989 - **complete**
1990 - **complete**
1991 - **complete**
1992 - **complete**
1993 - **complete**
1994 - **complete**
1995 - **complete**
1996 - **complete**
1997 - **complete**
1998 - **complete**
1999 - missing set	
2000 - **complete**
2001 - missing issues: 1,12
2002 - **complete**
2003 - missing issues: 1,11
2004 - **complete**
2005 - **complete**
2006 - missing issue: 3
2007 - missing issues: 6,7,8,9,10,11,12
2008 - missing issues: 6,10
2009 - UP TO DATE

*Extra Lowrider Magazines:*

1989 - 3
1990 - 4,11
1990-1991 - 12-1
1991 - 10
1992 - 2,3
1994 - 9
1995 - 2
1997 - 1,10
2000 - 4,6,9,10,11
2004 - 10,12
2005 - 5
2006 - 6
2007 - 4

_<span style=\'color:red\'>(***numbers denote month***) _

*Lowrider Magazine Calendars:*

1999
2000
2001
2002
2003
2008

*Lowrider Bicycle*

1993 - PREMIERE ISSUE

*Other Lowrider related Magazines:*

BLVD: issue: 6
CRUISING CUSTOMS: issues: 1,2,4,5
IMPALAS - **complete**
LAID - **complete**
LOCOMPANY: issues: 11,12
ORLIES - '91-1,2,3,6,9,10 ; '92-4,6,7,8,11 ; '00-1 ; '02-1
RADICAL MOD
RIDAZ: issues: 3,4,6,7
SPOKE n JUICE: issue: 1
STREET CUSTOMS: issues: '04-1,3 ; '07-2
STREETLOW: issues: 41,42,44,2009 CALENDER
TRADITIONAL LOWRIDING: **compete**


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 23 2009, 12:10 AM~14268036
> *here is another old school shot but still a night shot. ISO 100 with no flash or hot lights, on a tripod at f2.8 - 11 second exposure and dodged the neon light in camera with my business card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GEORGEOUS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by baggedmitsu_@Jun 23 2009, 12:40 PM~14273703
> *cool, youre the owner right? I thought you were into imports
> *


Yep I'm the owner. I'm into all types of cars. I have a few cars.

What are you working on now?


----------



## Howard

Here's a few pics from a wedding I shot last month... check them out. Would LOVE any feedback, questions, or comments. Also, leave a comment and let us know you came by the website. 

<a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/?p=79\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/?p=79</a>


----------



## baggedmitsu

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Jun 23 2009, 02:09 PM~14273984
> *Yep I'm the owner. I'm into all types of cars. I have a few cars.
> 
> What are you working on now?
> *


well i dont have any good shots, because since the cars been together i havent taken it out for a shoot, but here's my latest project. I call it the "PINCHE BOMBA"
LOL

Here is a few shots i took in my driveway. These were just quick to post on the hamb. nothing serious photography wise


----------



## baggedmitsu




----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by baggedmitsu_@Jun 23 2009, 03:35 PM~14275410
> *well i dont have any good shots, because since the cars been together i havent taken it out for a shoot, but here's my latest project. I call it the "PINCHE BOMBA"
> LOL
> 
> Here is a few shots i took in my driveway. These were just quick to post on the hamb. nothing serious photography wise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang, That shit's tight. When are you guys having a meet? I want to swing by and check out your cars.


----------



## baggedmitsu

funny you say that. our presidente just went to the big house (prison) so we dont have meetings right now. But were based out of the OC, if we do something ill hit you up.


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by baggedmitsu_@Jun 23 2009, 04:24 PM~14275871
> *funny you say that. our presidente just went to the big house (prison) so we dont have meetings right now. But were based out of the OC, if we do something ill hit you up.
> *


Let me know. I should have the 64 all back together in about 3 months. I'll cruise it down there.

We should grill up at my shop. I'll invite my other friends and we can have an odd mix of cars.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 22 2009, 09:10 PM~14268036
> *here is another old school shot but still a night shot. ISO 100 with no flash or hot lights, on a tripod at f2.8 - 11 second exposure and dodged the neon light in camera with my business card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 19 2009, 04:14 PM~14241942
> *took this one a few months ago but never posted it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 18 2009, 09:17 PM~14234659
> *good marketing tool, you never know who may copy and paste your images, where they may end up after you email them out, etc. etc. I always watermark my images just for that very reason and have even gotten booked a couple of times from doing just that.
> 
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Only one week left. please spread the word to all of your friends and family that I need all of the votes and comments I can get. I am currently holding on
to 3rd place but would be FANTASTIC to see FLASHBOX/Tony Valadez Photography in first. I thank everyone of you that has taken the time already to
cast your votes and comments. Please remember that the more email addresses you have the more votes and comments you may cast. Thank you again
and have a great week.

- tony valadez


Please share this link with friends, family, and co-workers -
ask two friends to do the same for you and I would greatly appreciate it.




http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383


----------



## nobueno

:biggrin:  
Hey Tony, when you get a chance; check out www.jaebueno.com! 
:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jun 23 2009, 02:29 PM~14274752
> *Here's a few pics from a wedding I shot last month... check them out.  Would LOVE any feedback, questions, or comments.  Also, leave a comment and let us know you came by the website.
> 
> <a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/?p=79\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/?p=79</a>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good stuff man. Do you have any possed shots?


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

nobueno -
thanks for the love my man, lords knows i'm gonna need it.



:thumbsup: 

tony valadez


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412

Post Jacked:




> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jun 24 2009, 06:31 AM~14281002
> *Aniela Grace Howard... 6 lbs 6 oz, 19.75 inches, born at 5:33 AM!!! Thanks for all the thoughts, prayers, and support. See you all soon.
> *


Congrats & GOD Bless you & now the BIGGER family ...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Questions:
From what I've learned, it's recommended to get that lower ISO shot with a decent depth of field. This means that the camera should have an ISO around 200, Fstop somewhat low, and a mid-range shutter speed. Sound right?

Is it possible to shoot a long exposure with a large aperature? It seems that the when I adjust the shutter, the aperature auto-adjusts, even in manual mode.


----------



## VGP

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jun 24 2009, 06:04 AM~14281041
> *Post Jacked:
> Congrats & GOD Bless you & now the BIGGER family ...
> *


Congrats Howard! I will be looking forward to see some new candids of the new addition soon


----------



## djtwigsta

Congrats howard!


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 24 2009, 04:35 AM~14281234
> *Questions:
> From what I've learned, it's recommended to get that lower ISO shot with a decent depth of field. This means that the camera should have an ISO around 200, Fstop somewhat low, and a mid-range shutter speed. Sound right?
> 
> Is it possible to shoot a long exposure with a large aperature? It seems that the when I adjust the shutter, the aperature auto-adjusts, even in manual mode.
> *


what kind of camera you got? with my Nikon D80 i can adjust shutter speed and maintain watever apperture (when in manual mode).


----------



## SICK SHOTS

BIG MIKE WHAT'S UP MAN , HOW HAVE U BEEN ? PIX LOOKIN GOOD BRO , KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ! OUR SHOW IS ABOUT A MONTH AWAY NOW , R U GONNA HIT IT UP ?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 24 2009, 08:01 AM~14281549
> *what kind of camera you got? with my Nikon D80 i can adjust shutter speed and maintain watever apperture (when in manual mode).
> *


D40


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 24 2009, 10:16 AM~14281937
> *D40
> *


I think the d40 may not allow you to set shutter speed and apature seperately. I have a d60 and it does allow you to set them.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 24 2009, 09:40 AM~14282128
> *I think the d40 may not allow you to set shutter speed and apature seperately. I have a d60 and it does allow you to set them.
> *


I'm going to check for sure at lunch.


----------



## mrtravieso

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 24 2009, 08:40 AM~14282128
> *I think the d40 may not allow you to set shutter speed and apature seperately. I have a d60 and it does allow you to set them.
> *


yes it does

in Manual mode i believe to change the shutter speed u turn the wheel, and to change the fstop you hold the +/- button next to the shutter with ur index and turn the wheel

or the other way around? i dont have my camera with me to double check but im almost positive

the aperture will automatically adjust if you have it in Shutter priority mode or watever


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jun 24 2009, 10:54 AM~14282738
> *yes it does
> 
> in Manual mode i believe to change the shutter speed u turn the wheel, and to change the fstop you hold the +/- button next to the shutter with ur index and turn the wheel
> 
> or the other way around?  i dont have my camera with me to double check but im almost positive
> 
> the aperture will automatically adjust if you have it in Shutter priority mode or watever
> *


Exactly, the dial was on Shutter when I first did that........I double checked and manual let me select them independantly.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 24 2009, 05:35 AM~14281234
> *Questions:
> From what I've learned, it's recommended to get that lower ISO shot with a decent depth of field. This means that the camera should have an ISO around 200, Fstop somewhat low, and a mid-range shutter speed. Sound right?
> 
> Is it possible to shoot a long exposure with a large aperature? It seems that the when I adjust the shutter, the aperature auto-adjusts, even in manual mode.
> *



Are you sure you are not changing focal lengths? Because even in manual mode the Fstop will change if you are going from let's say 18 to 70 zoom because of the lens capabilities.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jun 24 2009, 06:43 AM~14281471
> *Congrats Howard!  I will be looking forward to see some new candids of the new addition soon
> *


Congrats Mr. & Mrs. Howard!


----------



## mxcn_roc

Not new, but newly edited. Back from my first model shoot last year.


----------



## Guest




----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 24 2009, 08:05 PM~14288646
> *Not new, but newly edited. Back from my first model shoot last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by swa562+Jun 24 2009, 09:29 PM~14289902-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's a chance I might fly out to this.
> 
> ---
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2009, 08:05 PM~14288646
> *Not new, but newly edited. Back from my first model shoot last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-72 kutty_@Jun 24 2009, 09:41 PM~14290056
> *Looks good
> *


Thanks Kutty.

It's interesting looking back at older shoots and breaking down what was lacking. Just like in that photo. All I had was a 42" reflector and a 580EX Flash and I wasn't worrying about the hair in her face or the positioning of the car, in corespondents with the angle of the sun. But that's why it's all about trial and error and hopefully learning something new with each shoot.


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

Quick question for anybody who can help really, if I'm using a UV filter, what else can I use to try and keep a picture from being taken washed out? I'm not too sure on settings on the camera, but I do know I need to sit down and have another heart to heart with the manual, lol. 

It might sound stupid but is there anything like, a pair of sunglasses I can stick over the lens?


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jun 24 2009, 09:54 PM~14290203
> *Quick question for anybody who can help really, if I'm using a UV filter, what else can I use to try and keep a picture from being taken washed out?  I'm not too sure on settings on the camera, but I do know I need to sit down and have another heart to heart with the manual, lol.
> 
> It might sound stupid but is there anything like, a pair of sunglasses I can stick over the lens?
> *


In photography, *the Sunny 16 rule* (also known as the *Sunny f/16 rule)* is a method of estimating correct daylight exposures without a light meter. Apart from the obvious advantage of independence from a light meter, the Sunny 16 rule can also aid in achieving correct exposure of difficult subjects. As the rule is based on incident light, rather than reflected light as with most camera light meters, very bright or very dark subjects are compensated for.

The basic rule is, "On a sunny day set aperture to f/16 and shutter speed to the ISO film speed."[1] For example:

• On a sunny day and with ISO 100 film in the camera, one sets the aperture to f/16 and the shutter speed to 1/100 or 1/125 second (on most cameras 1/125 second is the available setting nearest to 1/100 second).

• On a sunny day with ISO 200 film and aperture at f/16, set shutter speed to 1/200 or 1/250.

• On a sunny day with ISO 400 film and aperture at f/16, set shutter speed to 1/400 or 1/500.

As with other light readings, shutter speed can be changed as long as the f-number is altered to compensate, e.g. 1/250 second at f/11 gives equivalent exposure to 1/125 second at f/16.

An elaborated form of the Sunny 16 rule is to set shutter speed nearest to the ISO film speed and f-number according to this table:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

very good mxcn.roc - you just clearly explained reciprocity law. the increase of one can be balance with the decrease of another.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 24 2009, 09:05 PM~14288646
> *Not new, but newly edited. Back from my first model shoot last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## GRS-HPR

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jun 25 2009, 02:54 PM~14290203
> *Quick question for anybody who can help really, if I'm using a UV filter, what else can I use to try and keep a picture from being taken washed out?  I'm not too sure on settings on the camera, but I do know I need to sit down and have another heart to heart with the manual, lol.
> 
> It might sound stupid but is there anything like, a pair of sunglasses I can stick over the lens?
> *


there is poleriser filters uv is just a protection also theres n.d grad filters tho i havnt learnt about these yet


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 24 2009, 11:58 PM~14290258
> *In photography, the Sunny 16 rule (also known as the Sunny f/16 rule) is a method of estimating correct daylight exposures without a light meter. Apart from the obvious advantage of independence from a light meter, the Sunny 16 rule can also aid in achieving correct exposure of difficult subjects. As the rule is based on incident light, rather than reflected light as with most camera light meters, very bright or very dark subjects are compensated for.
> 
> The basic rule is, "On a sunny day set aperture to f/16 and shutter speed to the ISO film speed."[1] For example:
> 
> • On a sunny day and with ISO 100 film in the camera, one sets the aperture to f/16 and the shutter speed to 1/100 or 1/125 second (on most cameras 1/125 second is the available setting nearest to 1/100 second).
> 
> • On a sunny day with ISO 200 film and aperture at f/16, set shutter speed to 1/200 or 1/250.
> 
> • On a sunny day with ISO 400 film and aperture at f/16, set shutter speed to 1/400 or 1/500.
> 
> As with other light readings, shutter speed can be changed as long as the f-number is altered to compensate, e.g. 1/250 second at f/11 gives equivalent exposure to 1/125 second at f/16.
> 
> An elaborated form of the Sunny 16 rule is to set shutter speed nearest to the ISO film speed and f-number according to this table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good info I just printed that to go in my camera bag. :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

With 4th of july around the corner I could use any tips for fireworks shots.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 24 2009, 10:58 PM~14290258
> *In photography, the Sunny 16 rule (also known as the Sunny f/16 rule) is a method of estimating correct daylight exposures without a light meter. Apart from the obvious advantage of independence from a light meter, the Sunny 16 rule can also aid in achieving correct exposure of difficult subjects. As the rule is based on incident light, rather than reflected light as with most camera light meters, very bright or very dark subjects are compensated for.
> 
> The basic rule is, "On a sunny day set aperture to f/16 and shutter speed to the ISO film speed."[1] For example:
> 
> • On a sunny day and with ISO 100 film in the camera, one sets the aperture to f/16 and the shutter speed to 1/100 or 1/125 second (on most cameras 1/125 second is the available setting nearest to 1/100 second).
> 
> • On a sunny day with ISO 200 film and aperture at f/16, set shutter speed to 1/200 or 1/250.
> 
> • On a sunny day with ISO 400 film and aperture at f/16, set shutter speed to 1/400 or 1/500.
> 
> As with other light readings, shutter speed can be changed as long as the f-number is altered to compensate, e.g. 1/250 second at f/11 gives equivalent exposure to 1/125 second at f/16.
> 
> An elaborated form of the Sunny 16 rule is to set shutter speed nearest to the ISO film speed and f-number according to this table:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So the sunnier it is, the higher the aperature?


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

1 lo 64 - that would be the general rule but when you want or need to get creative well then
that rule goes out the window.


----------



## BLVD

*It's a nice photo and a chance to promote our lil business...* :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jun 25 2009, 04:22 PM~14296119
> *It's a nice photo and a chance to promote our lil business...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Oooooooh 
do tell ... do tell !!!
&
sign me up for it all UCE :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN

Picking up the D90 this weekend


----------



## BOUNZIN

that way i can finally take some good shots instead of these kind from my sony


----------



## BOUNZIN




----------



## nobueno

Anyone read Garage Magazine? There's a nice photo of our friend Bean in the latest issue. 

Congrats Bean!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 25 2009, 03:08 PM~14297143
> *Anyone read Garage Magazine? There's a nice photo of our friend Bean in the latest issue.
> 
> Congrats Bean!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i think my boy does photos for that magazine, i'll have to check it out


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 25 2009, 03:08 PM~14297143
> *Anyone read Garage Magazine? There's a nice photo of our friend Bean in the latest issue.
> 
> Congrats Bean!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL...i bought that cause i saw the feature of Andy Dougles and to my suprice Bean was in their


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jun 25 2009, 02:51 PM~14296358
> *Oooooooh
> do tell ... do tell !!!
> &
> sign me up for it all UCE  :biggrin:
> *



I*t's a clothing line me and Jesse, aka "TORO" are putting together. Those shirts are just for promotional pictures with our logo on them, if all goes well we will premiere the Original Designs at the Super Show...*


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jun 25 2009, 08:48 PM~14299037
> *It's a clothing line me and Jesse, aka "TORO" are putting together. Those shirts are just for promotional pictures with our logo on them, if all goes well we will premiere the Original Designs at the Super Show...
> *



Then defitnetly sign me up! I wanna be the first ... :cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 25 2009, 12:10 PM~14294940
> *1 lo 64 - that would be the general rule but when you want or need to get creative well then
> that rule goes out the window.
> *


Thanks T.....technically though, the smaller the aperature (higher F-stop) should be used in bright conditions. You know what bugs me is how the references of Aperature and F numbers are reversed. Why and the hell couldn't they just says Large Aperature = Large F Numbers?

In regards to setting up a shot, how long does it take all of you to config your camera in effort to get the perfect exposure?

Do you delete photos that don't come out right or just re-config, reshoot, and dump them later?


----------



## mxcn_roc

Early stage progress pics from a 5 image poster series campaign I am working on for a non-profit. 

*IMAGE 1* riginal>color edit>style edit...Client wants b/w grudge look.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 26 2009, 10:47 AM~14306320
> *Early stage progress pics from a 5 image poster series campaign I am working on for a non-profit.
> 
> IMAGE 1 riginal>color edit>style edit...Client wants b/w grudge look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I think the middle one looks the best... but sometimes it's all about what the customer wants. Looks good man


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jun 25 2009, 01:08 PM~14296474
> *Picking up the D90 this weekend
> *


:worship: :worship:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc+Jun 26 2009, 09:47 AM~14306320-->
> 
> 
> 
> Early stage progress pics from a 5 image poster series campaign I am working on for a non-profit.
> 
> *IMAGE 1* riginal>color edit>style edit...Client wants b/w grudge look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-72 kutty_@Jun 26 2009, 11:55 AM~14307553
> *I think the middle one looks the best... but sometimes it's all about what the customer wants.  Looks good man
> *


x2...thats some good editing skills...if i start fuckin too much with the picture it starts to look fake


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 24 2009, 08:52 PM~14290186
> *There's a chance I might fly out to this.
> *


hope to see you out there


----------



## TOP DOG '64

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 18 2009, 09:17 PM~14234659
> *good marketing tool, you never know who may copy and paste your images, where they may end up after you email them out, etc. etc. I always watermark my images just for that very reason and have even gotten booked a couple of times from doing just that.
> 
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You forgot to watermark this one buddy... :biggrin: 

*1992*


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 26 2009, 12:47 PM~14306320
> *Early stage progress pics from a 5 image poster series campaign I am working on for a non-profit.
> 
> IMAGE 1 riginal>color edit>style edit...Client wants b/w grudge look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Pics look good whats the campaign domestic violence?


----------



## per capita

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 24 2009, 08:05 PM~14288646
> *Not new, but newly edited. Back from my first model shoot last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey,that's a nice picture. that car is for sale on here.


----------



## LurchPP




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

top dog - '92 huh? damn it has been a long time, i feel freakin' old now.

t


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

here is one from yesterday's bridal session i did.

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

here is another from the same session.

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

and another and probably my personal favorite from the whole session to be honest.
this one was shot with two video lights, with a 50mm 1.4 at ISO 500 at 125th of a second

tony valadez


----------



## Ecalderon

Great shots tony ....


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 26 2009, 10:43 AM~14305789
> *Thanks T.....technically though, the smaller the aperature (higher F-stop) should be used in bright conditions. You know what bugs me is how the references of Aperature and F numbers are reversed. Why and the hell couldn't they just says Large Aperature = Large F Numbers?
> 
> In regards to setting up a shot, how long does it take all of you to config your camera in effort to get the perfect exposure?
> 
> Do you delete photos that don't come out right or just re-config, reshoot, and dump them later?
> *


Anybody


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 26 2009, 12:43 PM~14305789
> *Thanks T.....technically though, the smaller the aperature (higher F-stop) should be used in bright conditions. You know what bugs me is how the references of Aperature and F numbers are reversed. Why and the hell couldn't they just says Large Aperature = Large F Numbers?
> 
> In regards to setting up a shot, how long does it take all of you to config your camera in effort to get the perfect exposure?
> 
> Do you delete photos that don't come out right or just re-config, reshoot, and dump them later?
> *



For me as not a pro I keep 'em all, that's why they make TERABYTE hard drive's now !!! :biggrin: 
I grab storage hard drives and keep everything because shots that are completely just turned to shit will be sometimes shots my wife will grab and photo shop & turned into something really artsy or abstract. Her being a graphic designer she see's that kind of shit in it. From a professional aspect that may not make much sense. I mean your out there for a client & if you know for sure it was bad shot why not delete it. BUT again you could also make the argument that it may not be one for the client but maybe you keep it personally for the portfolio or again do something with it & keep it.
Good question. :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

1 lo 64 - yes the smaller the aperature opening the bigger the #, f22 for instance allows less light in - hence a smaller opening but the smaller the f-stop, i.e. f1.4 the more light is allowed in. once you have been doing it for sometime now you kind of get used to it. however this is just a general rule and not one that necessarily is or has to be followed. I know I shot a model in NY where I shot her both with and without lights and had to change the settings a bit to accommodate to the adding lighting. As soon as I can find those two images I will post. 
As for myself when shooting a session, like a model for instance, I kind of know already what I am trying to execute before I even begin and will not waste that much time in producing an image. it will take me about 15 min. to set up lights and begin to test and literally 1-3 min to do the shoot. i try not to delete anything unless i can clearly see that it is trash but will wait to see till I get home on the computer.


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 28 2009, 11:32 AM~14320118
> *1 lo 64 - yes the smaller the aperature opening the bigger the #, f22 for instance allows less light in  - hence a smaller opening but the smaller the f-stop, i.e. f1.4 the more light is allowed in. once you have been doing it for sometime now you kind of get used to it. however this is just a general rule and not one that necessarily is or has to be followed. I know I shot a model in NY where I shot her both with and without lights and had to change the settings a bit to accommodate to the adding lighting. As soon as I can find those two images I will post.
> As for myself when shooting a session, like a model for instance, I kind of know already what I am trying to execute before I even begin and will not waste that much time in producing an image. it will take me about 15 min. to set up lights and begin to test and literally 1-3 min to do the shoot. i try not to delete anything unless i can clearly see that it is trash but will wait to see till I get home on the computer.
> *


I know that all to well. Just the other night we were all out cruising & I got some shots ... Looked at one which was only 1 of its kind & in the screen on the camera I thought it looked terrible, thought I deleted it; got back home & downloaded the pics to my laptop & it ended up being one of the best shots out of the ones I took.


----------



## Twotonz

this is my new set up, since Friday

Canon 5D Mark II









and the glass is the Canon 16-35 F2.8


----------



## Twotonz

some of the shots that ive gotten with that set


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 28 2009, 02:40 PM~14321717
> *this is my new set up, since Friday
> 
> Canon 5D Mark II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the glass is the Canon 16-35 F2.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN!

:0


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 28 2009, 02:51 PM~14321765
> *DAMN!
> 
> :0
> *


i would of posted up a picture of it but my 40D is out getting a cleaning


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

i'm jealous twotonz! :worship: 
i will be selling one of my 5D's soon to get that new mark II

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

OK - i found the images - the image on the left was shot with no lights, shot at 1/125 sec at f/8 at ISO 250

the image on the right was shot with two lights at 1/160 sec at f/14 at ISO 125, hence f-stops and ISO's and shutter speeds have their "so called" standard rules but it all comes down to your creativity in the end.

tony valadez


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 28 2009, 01:42 PM~14321730
> *some of the shots that ive gotten with that set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that stadium one is badass! :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 28 2009, 04:42 PM~14321730
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SICK!!!!!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

OK - it has come down to the last days and we are here now. I am asking everyone that has not casted a vote and comment to please do so. last I checked I was in third place and the polls close on Wednesday. I need all the votes and comments I can get, and deadline is in two days. I have got some pretty stiff comp and am currently holding on strong to 3rd place. Thanks in advance for your support. 

- tony valadez

http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Just got ack from the camera store picked up the Sb600 and a soft box to go with it. :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 28 2009, 08:40 PM~14324121
> *i'm jealous twotonz!  :worship:
> i will be selling one of my 5D's soon to get that new mark II
> 
> tony valadez
> *


thanks Tony....thats my first full frame camera and L series glass....never knew what i was missing.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 28 2009, 11:51 PM~14325504
> *OK - i found the images - the image on the left was shot with no lights, shot at 1/125 sec at f/8 at ISO 250
> 
> the image on the right was shot with two lights at 1/160 sec at f/14 at ISO 125, hence f-stops and ISO's and shutter speeds have their "so called" standard rules but it all comes down to your creativity in the end.
> 
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool bro....thanks for replying and sharing these


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 29 2009, 12:18 AM~14326059
> *damn that stadium one is badass! :thumbsup:
> *


x 1000


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jun 29 2009, 05:44 AM~14326702
> *SICK!!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jun 25 2009, 01:22 PM~14296119
> *It's a nice photo and a chance to promote our lil business...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 24 2009, 08:05 PM~14288646
> *Not new, but newly edited. Back from my first model shoot last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Switchblade

It's gotta go, somebody take it off my hands.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=485419


----------



## Stickz

alot more where that came from..
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ianjamesphoto...57620614181427/


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## TuCamote

Sup fellas, I'm not expert, just want to share this past weekend's car show and would love some criticism/advice, thanks


----------



## TuCamote

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## TuCamote

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Jun 30 2009, 09:58 AM~14338642
> *Sup fellas, I'm not expert, just want to share this past weekend's car show and would love some criticism/advice, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I'd say you got the eye! :thumbsup: 
BUT
that's from anutha' non-expert ...


----------



## MINT'Z

those pics look good brotha


----------



## SICK SHOTS

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jun 25 2009, 01:22 PM~14296119
> *It's a nice photo and a chance to promote our lil business...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL LIL BUSINESS , :nicoderm: :0  SHE MAKE'S IT LOOK BIG :thumbsup: !!!


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jun 30 2009, 10:44 AM~14338900
> *those pics look good brotha
> *


Than :cheesy: ks man


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jun 30 2009, 10:35 AM~14338843
> *I'd say you got the eye!  :thumbsup:
> BUT
> that's from anutha' non-expert ...
> *


Good Lookin'


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Jun 30 2009, 08:46 AM~14338910
> *LOL LIL BUSINESS ,  :nicoderm:  :0    SHE MAKE'S IT LOOK BIG  :thumbsup: !!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Jun 30 2009, 06:58 AM~14338646
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## sixtreywit4

FUC BAD


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Jun 30 2009, 06:58 AM~14338642
> *Sup fellas, I'm not expert, just want to share this past weekend's car show and would love some criticism/advice, thanks
> *


oh and if you can only post like 4 photos (tops) per post that would be great.....to many pics in one post and my phone goes crazy. Thanks


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jun 26 2009, 02:12 PM~14308251
> *You forgot to watermark this one buddy...  :biggrin:
> 
> 1992
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn 92....i wasnt even in middle school


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 1 2009, 04:11 AM~14348789
> *oh and if you can only post like 4 photos (tops) per post that would be great.....to many pics in one post and my phone goes crazy.  Thanks
> *


Sorry about that TwoTonz, my bad, now I know better


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Jul 1 2009, 04:03 AM~14349030
> *Sorry about that TwoTonz, my bad, now I know better
> *


its cool bro....just feel free to PM me all the pics of the stallion in blue :cheesy:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 28 2009, 10:40 PM~14321717
> *this is my new set up, since Friday
> 
> Canon 5D Mark II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the glass is the Canon 16-35 F2.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats with the new kit,
may i ask how much you paid for it, over here its like 2200 euros for the mark II body...


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jun 30 2009, 03:51 AM~14337641
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alot more where that came from..
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ianjamesphoto...57620614181427/
> *



Hey STICKZ ... I just got done lookin at your flickr acct - :thumbsup: 

That one shot you used of the wagon for DIPPIN magazine looks really good! Did you create that 
for jus' the F of it or was there a reason behind it?


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## BLVD

*One more from that set...*


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jul 1 2009, 04:07 PM~14354795
> *congrats with the new kit,
> may i ask how much you paid for it, over here its like 2200 euros for the mark II body...
> *


thanks Mike
since the money i used to buy it came from events ive shot i like to think of it like i did some trade work for it :biggrin: .....a lot of trade work :uh:

now i got my eye on the 70-200 f/2.8 IS


----------



## jojo67




----------



## Stickz

Any of the L.A. guys coming to the Individuals picnic on the 4th?


----------



## Switchblade

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Jun 30 2009, 07:58 AM~14338642
> *Sup fellas, I'm not expert, just want to share this past weekend's car show and would love some criticism/advice, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'd work on your focus and focal point a little more but other than that most of those pictures are pretty fucking sweet.


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Jul 2 2009, 05:23 AM~14359971
> *I'd work on your focus and focal point a little more but other than that most of those pictures are pretty fucking sweet.
> *


Thanks man!


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 2 2009, 02:35 AM~14356222
> *thanks Mike
> since the money i used to buy it came from events ive shot i like to think of it like i did some trade work for it :biggrin: .....a lot of trade work :uh:
> 
> now i got my eye on the 70-200 f/2.8 IS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice
Keep going !


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

i have one of those 70-200 2.8 IS and it is a monster of a lens.

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

here are a few more from that lens.

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

and that's all for now, don't want to flutter the forum with wedding images.

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

also don't forget everyone, tomorrow is the last day to cast your votes and comments for me. i was nominated as one of Dallas best wedding photographers and honestly need everyone to cast a vote and comment ASAP. do me a huge favor and spread the word around, the more email addresses you have the more votes and comments you may cast. last i knew i was in 3rd place and it has come down to the wire. help put your boy in 1st and thanks for all the support.

tony valadez

http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383


another with the 70-200 IS


----------



## 72 kutty

Don't think I've posted these yet....if I did, sorry.


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 2 2009, 08:42 PM~14366324
> *Don't think I've posted these yet....if I did, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looking good :thumbsup: 

So how's it all going now that you've had some time to get your feet wet with the studio & all?


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Jun 30 2009, 06:58 AM~14338642
> *Sup fellas, I'm not expert, just want to share this past weekend's car show and would love some criticism/advice, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ESTAN PEERONAS LAS FOTOS...GOOD WORK U SHOULD COME DOWN TO MARYLAND TO SNAP SOME SHOTS OF DA LOW-LOW HERE!


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jul 2 2009, 07:13 PM~14366928
> *Looking good  :thumbsup:
> 
> So how's it all going now that you've had some time to get your feet wet with the studio & all?
> *



Can't complain...it's been pretty good. Not ready to quit my day job but it's been good. It gives me a little more credibility with models and families coming to take pictures. I didn't like bringing people to the house. So I hussle the first part of the month to get that rent paid...lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 2 2009, 05:42 PM~14366324
> *Don't think I've posted these yet....if I did, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW! Lol this are badass Kutty! You the Man! :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz




----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 2 2009, 09:52 PM~14367702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 1 2009, 06:35 PM~14356222
> *thanks Mike
> since the money i used to buy it came from events ive shot i like to think of it like i did some trade work for it :biggrin: .....a lot of trade work :uh:
> 
> now i got my eye on the 70-200 f/2.8 IS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats a monster tonz but its bad as...Just got it last month for my Nikon D300. Took it out this past weekend for a lowrider event .Here is one of my daughter with this lens.Just have to work with the settings to get it just right.


----------



## nobueno

@ TwoTonz ~ Nice pick ups! I have my eye on a D3!

@ Stickz ~ I might be out there tomorrow. You in town?

@ Kutty ~ Great images as always!

@ MagicMayhem/TwoTonz ~ The 70 -200 2.8 is a must have for both Nikon and Canon. 

I have the 70-200 2.8 VR and use it both on on my D300 & D80. I've used it quite a bit for portrait shooting and some car features.

I shot this one with it. It came out pretty good..


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 3 2009, 04:00 PM~14374505
> *@ TwoTonz ~ Nice pick ups! I have my eye on a D3!
> 
> @ Stickz ~ I might be out there tomorrow. You in town?
> 
> @ Kutty ~ Great images as always!
> 
> @ MagicMayhem/TwoTonz ~ The 70 -200 2.8 is a must have for both Nikon and Canon.
> 
> I have the 70-200 2.8 VR and use it both on on my D300 & D80. I've used it quite a bit for portrait shooting and some car features.
> 
> I shot this one with it. It came out pretty good..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I agree...Great shot jae


----------



## Twotonz

Tony/Magic/Jae thanks for showing me what that bad boy can do....i am deffinetly going to pick it up. My next event isnt until August....so ill wait until then


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jul 2 2009, 05:18 PM~14366162
> *and that's all for now, don't want to flutter the forum with wedding images.
> 
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this shots bad Tony.....


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Shot this one earlier tonight!










and just want to wish all of you a








Also shot earlier tonight! :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 1 2009, 01:24 PM~14351890
> *its cool bro....just feel free to PM me all the pics of the hell fuckin yea.....*


----------



## Twotonz

i hand held this shot


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 3 2009, 11:30 PM~14377635
> *Shot this one earlier tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just want to wish all of you a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also shot earlier tonight! :biggrin:
> *



Those are great mando...happy fourth fellas.


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 4 2009, 12:54 AM~14378155
> *i hand held this shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great steady hand tonz....Came out great .


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 4 2009, 01:54 AM~14378155
> *i hand held this shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice Shot Homie...


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 4 2009, 12:54 AM~14378155
> *i hand held this shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good homie!


----------



## Twotonz

thanks guys


----------



## Howard

What's up people... just posted some pics of a wedding I did last month. Check them out if you'd like. Be sure to leave a comment on the blog for the happy couple. :thumbsup:

<a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/?p=80\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/?p=80</a>


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 4 2009, 03:54 AM~14378155
> *i hand held this shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice capture TwoTonz! :thumbsup: I love the night shots. :yes:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 3 2009, 07:00 PM~14374505
> *@ TwoTonz ~ Nice pick ups! I have my eye on a D3!
> 
> @ Stickz ~ I might be out there tomorrow. You in town?
> 
> @ Kutty ~ Great images as always!
> 
> @ MagicMayhem/TwoTonz ~ The 70 -200 2.8 is a must have for both Nikon and Canon.
> 
> I have the 70-200 2.8 VR and use it both on on my D300 & D80. I've used it quite a bit for portrait shooting and some car features.
> 
> I shot this one with it. It came out pretty good..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


N-I-C-E!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com+Jun 28 2009, 11:40 PM~14324121-->
> 
> 
> 
> i'm jealous twotonz!  :worship:
> i will be selling one of my 5D's soon to get that new mark II
> 
> tony valadez
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Jun 29 2009, 05:29 PM~14330866
> *thanks Tony....thats my first full frame camera and L series glass....never knew what i was missing.
> *


<<<<<----- Yeah... jealous as well. :yessad:


----------



## Chulow

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 4 2009, 06:26 PM~14381143
> *What's up people... just posted some pics of a wedding I did last month.  Check them out if you'd like.  Be sure to leave a comment on the blog for the happy couple.  :thumbsup:
> 
> <a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/?p=80\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/?p=80</a>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 4 2009, 03:26 PM~14381143
> *What's up people... just posted some pics of a wedding I did last month.  Check them out if you'd like.  Be sure to leave a comment on the blog for the happy couple.  :thumbsup:
> 
> <a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/?p=80\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/?p=80</a>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautiful Mr. Howard! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 3 2009, 11:30 PM~14377635
> *Shot this one earlier tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just want to wish all of you a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also shot earlier tonight! :biggrin:
> *



Cool shots


----------



## Twotonz

thanks Howard....good wedding shots man. I especially like the Mariachi one and the one were the happy couple are getting down on the dance floor


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 3 2009, 04:00 PM~14374505
> *@ TwoTonz ~ Nice pick ups! I have my eye on a D3!
> 
> @ Stickz ~ I might be out there tomorrow. You in town?
> 
> @ Kutty ~ Great images as always!
> 
> @ MagicMayhem/TwoTonz ~ The 70 -200 2.8 is a must have for both Nikon and Canon.
> 
> I have the 70-200 2.8 VR and use it both on on my D300 & D80. I've used it quite a bit for portrait shooting and some car features.
> 
> I shot this one with it. It came out pretty good..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 3 2009, 11:30 PM~14377635
> *Shot this one earlier tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and just want to wish all of you a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also shot earlier tonight! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 4 2009, 12:54 AM~14378155
> *i hand held this shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 2 2009, 05:42 PM~14366324
> *Don't think I've posted these yet....if I did, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 1 2009, 06:31 PM~14356162
> *One more from that set...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 4 2009, 12:54 AM~14378155
> *i hand held this shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Beautiful my friend!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 5 2009, 11:09 AM~14384729
> *Beautiful my friend!
> *


thanks buddy :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

a couple more from Friday


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 5 2009, 06:07 PM~14385880
> *a couple more from Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Keep them coming... these are looking good. :thumbsup: I really like the kids on the trike.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jul 5 2009, 10:19 AM~14384506
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 4 2009, 04:26 PM~14381143
> *What's up people... just posted some pics of a wedding I did last month.  Check them out if you'd like.  Be sure to leave a comment on the blog for the happy couple.  :thumbsup:
> 
> <a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/?p=80\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/?p=80</a>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice shots and great post work . . . . :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 4 2009, 12:00 AM~14374505
> *@ TwoTonz ~ Nice pick ups! I have my eye on a D3!
> 
> @ Stickz ~ I might be out there tomorrow. You in town?
> 
> @ Kutty ~ Great images as always!
> 
> @ MagicMayhem/TwoTonz ~ The 70 -200 2.8 is a must have for both Nikon and Canon.
> 
> I have the 70-200 2.8 VR and use it both on on my D300 & D80. I've used it quite a bit for portrait shooting and some car features.
> 
> I shot this one with it. It came out pretty good..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damnn that picture is fresh !
Gotta fix myself some more paid shoots, and upgrade my gear.

Some of my latest,




























One of my first expositions, City museum! Kinda proud haha, got a lot of positive feedback and sold 1 portrait. Now I'm working hard to get the project displayed at various other locations.

At this exposition We've chosen for a kinda street look to fit the car theme there was in front of the museum so I handwritten all the owners name and birthdate, hometown and car+year.










3 of 8 portraits;


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jul 6 2009, 11:47 AM~14393110
> *Damnn that picture is fresh !
> Gotta fix myself some more paid shoots, and upgrade my gear.
> 
> Some of my latest,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my first expositions, City museum! Kinda proud haha, got a lot of positive feedback and sold 1 portrait. Now I'm working hard to get the project displayed at various other locations.
> 
> At this exposition We've chosen for a kinda street look to fit the car theme there was in front of the museum so I handwritten all the owners name and birthdate, hometown and car+year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 of 8 portraits;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the skater one is sick Mike and the one with the smoking car is gangster


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 2 2009, 04:42 PM~14366324
> *Don't think I've posted these yet....if I did, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you can repost those as many times as you want. :thumbsup:

Damn, I haven't been on in a little while, I am completely blown away by these shots lately, really cool work everyone.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

TTT


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jul 6 2009, 12:01 PM~14391666
> *nice shots and great post work .  .  .  .  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you sir... :thumbsup: And thanks for the pointers. Lots to learn!


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 4 2009, 02:54 AM~14378155
> *i hand held this shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love this pic man!!!


----------



## SouthsideLife

Took this with my iPhone. I had just got it and was testing the camera. :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife

A few I took here in Austin, TX


----------



## Howard

A few pics from the Individuals picnic in KY...


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 7 2009, 10:59 AM~14401604
> *A few pics from the Individuals picnic in KY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



VERY NICE!!!


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 7 2009, 10:59 AM~14401604
> *A few pics from the Individuals picnic in KY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*very nice... i like this one... :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jul 7 2009, 08:49 AM~14401528
> *Took this with my iPhone. I had just got it and was testing the camera.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nosad: got to do the lowtops when it comes to Chucks Flaco


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 7 2009, 08:59 AM~14401604
> *A few pics from the Individuals picnic in KY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i really like what you did with these


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 7 2009, 03:43 PM~14405111
> *very nice... i like this one... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn Bean....i swear that NO ONE can even come close to you when it comes down to Coast to Coast covarage....you all over homie :worship:


----------



## mrtravieso

for those interested in Nikon bodies or glass

this appears to be the leaked roadmap for Nikon 2009-2010

http://nikonrumors.com/2009/07/08/nikon-roadmap-leaked.aspx


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by mrtravieso_@Jul 8 2009, 02:31 PM~14414257
> *for those interested in Nikon bodies or glass
> 
> this appears to be the leaked roadmap for Nikon 2009-2010
> 
> http://nikonrumors.com/2009/07/08/nikon-roadmap-leaked.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks.there's some good info on there.


----------



## mxcn_roc

Good looking stuff everyone. :thumbsup: 

----

Tonz, you're killing it with that new set up.  

----


Been busy lately designing some promo pieces, but this morning I had an idea for a new branding theme for myself and I came up with these new seal designs:










I'm still working on them, but I kind of like what I have thus far. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## bkjaydog

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 5 2009, 06:07 PM~14385880
> *a couple more from Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What did you use for these shots, flash and settings please. because I can never get a decent night shot. gonna pick up a canon 430ex to start with.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

I had a pretty cool engagement session yesterday. Will share a few photos as I am editing. Here is one that was taken at the end of the evening.

tony valadez


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 8 2009, 06:43 PM~14416570
> *Good looking stuff everyone.  :thumbsup:
> 
> ----
> 
> Tonz, you're killing it with that new set up.
> 
> ----
> Been busy lately designing some promo pieces, but this morning I had an idea for a new branding theme for myself and I came up with these new seal designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still working on them, but I kind of like what I have thus far. Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> 
> *



Both of them look good...can't even pick out one that I think looks better. Nice work.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Jul 8 2009, 07:29 PM~14417060
> *What did you use for these shots, flash and settings please. because I can never get a decent night shot. gonna pick up a canon 430ex to start with.
> *


no flash in any of those pics homie. Its the new set up im working with.

f/2.8 1/80 iso *3200*









Same setting on this one









f/2.8 1/30 iso *3200*









f/2.8 1/13 iso *2000*


----------



## Mr. lowkey

WOW!... Man those look great!... you just inspired me to pick up my camera again...LOL..I've been so busy trying to get all these other things taken care of lately, I almost forgot I had a camera.



> _Originally posted by Howard_@Jul 4 2009, 04:26 PM~14381143
> *What's up people... just posted some pics of a wedding I did last month.  Check them out if you'd like.  Be sure to leave a comment on the blog for the happy couple.  :thumbsup:
> 
> <a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/?p=80\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/?p=80</a>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 8 2009, 06:43 PM~14416570
> *Good looking stuff everyone.  :thumbsup:
> 
> ----
> 
> Tonz, you're killing it with that new set up.
> 
> ----
> Been busy lately designing some promo pieces, but this morning I had an idea for a new branding theme for myself and I came up with these new seal designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still working on them, but I kind of like what I have thus far. Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> 
> *


first thing that pop in my head was Zenith....looks good and also thanks Miguel :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jul 8 2009, 08:30 PM~14417732
> *I had a pretty cool engagement session yesterday. Will share a few photos as I am editing. Here is one that was taken at the end of the evening.
> 
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK! those are definetly out of the norm engagment pics


----------



## Mr. lowkey

Really I got to give it up to everyone in here! Like I said I been really busy lately so I haven't had time to shoot or stop in here to look but I am really impressed with everyones work! keep it up!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Here is another from the same engagement session and not only was it fun to shoot because they were down for whatever but this is something I had always wanted to do at an engagement session as well.

tony valadez


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc+Jul 8 2009, 09:43 PM~14416570-->
> 
> 
> 
> Been busy lately designing some promo pieces, but this morning I had an idea for a new branding theme for myself and I came up with these new seal designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love 'em ... looks like an official seal !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2009, 12:02 AM~14418210
> *first thing that pop in my head was Zenith....looks good and also thanks Miguel  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was thinking the same thing.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tonyvaladez.com_@Jul 9 2009, 03:38 PM~14424500
> *Here is another from the same engagement session and not only was it fun to shoot because they were down for whatever but this is something I had always wanted to do at an engagement session as well.
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Bet that was one interesting session ...


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jul 8 2009, 08:30 PM~14417732
> *I had a pretty cool engagement session yesterday. Will share a few photos as I am editing. Here is one that was taken at the end of the evening.
> 
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice...it has the whole "Taxi Driver" look to it. 

---

Thanks guys about the seal. Yeah, I had to use my middle name because of spacing issues. 

But I reworked the seal this morning and came up with a more stylized version:










I kind of like it like that, but I might mess around with different color schemes for it. 

Here it is implemented into a design:


----------



## New2theGame

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 8 2009, 09:43 PM~14416570
> *Good looking stuff everyone.  :thumbsup:
> 
> ----
> 
> Tonz, you're killing it with that new set up.
> 
> ----
> Been busy lately designing some promo pieces, but this morning I had an idea for a new branding theme for myself and I came up with these new seal designs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still working on them, but I kind of like what I have thus far. Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> 
> *


Quick question what program are you usinns to design those seals ?


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by New2theGame_@Jul 9 2009, 02:23 PM~14425625
> *Quick question what program are you usinns to design those seals ?
> *


I'm using Adobe Illustrator CS4.


----------



## mr.casper

JUST WANTED TO POST THIS PIC OF MY DAUGHTER N THE VIRGEN DA GUADALUPE AT THE NATIONAL CATHEDRAL IN WASHINGTON DC!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com+Jul 6 2009, 12:01 PM~14391666-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice shots and great post work .  .  .  .  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2009, 12:07 PM~14401665
> *VERY NICE!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2009, 06:43 PM~14405111
> *very nice... i like this one... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 01:21 AM~14408729
> *i really like what you did with these
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr. lowkey_@Jul 9 2009, 12:02 AM~14418204
> *WOW!... Man those look great!... you just inspired me to pick up my camera again...LOL..I've been so busy trying to get all these other things taken care of lately, I almost forgot I had a camera.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS for the feedback!! I'm loving all the posts/discussion as well. Inspirational and informative. Glad to be benefiting and contributing. :thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc

Recently worked on:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 10 2009, 02:54 PM~14436818
> *Recently worked on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good carlos! i like the new logo too :thumbsup:


----------



## bkjaydog

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 9 2009, 12:01 AM~14418189
> *no flash in any of those pics homie.  Its the new set up im working with.
> 
> f/2.8 1/80 iso 3200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same setting on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> f/2.8 1/30 iso 3200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> f/2.8 1/13 iso 2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 damn f2.8 I see why they so damn expensive. Maybe one day


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 10 2009, 05:36 PM~14438116
> *looking good carlos! i like the new logo too :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks, Mando.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 8 2009, 11:01 PM~14418189
> *no flash in any of those pics homie.  Its the new set up im working with.
> 
> f/2.8 1/80 iso 3200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same setting on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> f/2.8 1/30 iso 3200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> f/2.8 1/13 iso 2000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My lense only goes to 3.5 what shutter spedw ould I need to set to get similar pics.


----------



## Twotonz

Did you guys see the iso i had the pics at? and almost no grain on the pics

its the combo of lense and camera that im using


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 11 2009, 07:04 PM~14444748
> *Did you guys see the iso i had the pics at? and almost no grain on the pics
> 
> its the combo of lense and camera that im using
> *


Yessir... I'm about to look back a few pages but what setup did you say you were working with?


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 11 2009, 06:04 PM~14444748
> *Did you guys see the iso i had the pics at? and almost no grain on the pics
> 
> its the combo of lense and camera that im using
> *


I know thats really hard to pull off, I just want to see if my camera is capable of doing somthing close.


----------



## Twotonz

Canon 5D Mark II with the 16-35 f/2.8 lense


----------



## Twotonz

My Canon 40D has a max ISO of 1600 and i would have a bunch of noise in the pics. With the 5D the noise is to a minimal at ISO 3200


----------



## Homer Pimpson

I went to some church near my house tonight an messed with different ISO and Shutter Speeds. Here are a few shots of the big ass cross in front of the church.


----------



## 72 kutty

Here's one from a shoot yesterday.... this was just a candid before we started the alley shoot. I thought it came out cool.


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jul 13 2009, 12:01 AM~14454631
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I'm likin that, nice job


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 12 2009, 11:07 PM~14454668
> *I'm likin that, nice job
> *


thanks kutty


----------



## BIGMIKE

heres another


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 12 2009, 01:24 AM~14447517
> *I went to some church near my house tonight an messed with different ISO and Shutter Speeds. Here are a few shots of the big ass cross in front of the church.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Should've kept notes on these imags with your settings


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 13 2009, 07:17 AM~14455287
> *Should've kept notes on these imags with your settings
> *


 I know the first shot was 4.0 ap 1/250 shutter and 1600 ISO
next 1/400 eveything else the same
last shutter speed of 1 second.


----------



## 96_impalass

Twotonz i dont have a cam good as your but these are a few of mine





























still working out all the settings


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty+Jul 12 2009, 08:33 PM~14452694-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one from a shoot yesterday.... this was just a candid before we started the alley shoot. I thought it came out cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Solid alley shot.
> 
> ----
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIGMIKE_@Jul 13 2009, 12:01 AM~14454631
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much shipped to AZ?  

----

Anyone have a good shot of a switch box or someone holding a switch box?


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 8 2009, 12:19 AM~14408701
> *:nosad: got to do the lowtops when it comes to Chucks Flaco
> *


Yeah...i know... :biggrin: 

Man with either high or low, my legs still look like twigs... :biggrin: But I'm like fuck it. HA!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty+Jul 12 2009, 07:33 PM~14452694-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIGMIKE_@Jul 12 2009, 11:01 PM~14454631
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 13 2009, 01:09 PM~14458843
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


I agree with Volo. Great captures guys!


----------



## SWITCH HITTA

great pics


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc+Jul 13 2009, 08:47 AM~14456740-->
> 
> 
> 
> How much shipped to AZ?
> 
> ----
> 
> Anyone have a good shot of a switch box or someone holding a switch box?
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: are you coming down to the imperials show? i'm gonna see if she's down to go :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by El [email protected] 13 2009, 12:09 PM~14458843
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Jul 13 2009, 03:25 PM~14460984
> *I agree with Volo. Great captures guys!
> *


wat up Jae how you been? hope to see you at the Imperials show!


----------



## BIGMIKE

i like this one despite the fact that i cut off her right leg on the left :dunno:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Nothing special but some behind the scenes paparazzi shots from the filming for wife swap. The episode should be on in october or november.


----------



## lowrr




----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Jul 13 2009, 09:33 PM~14465488
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthsideLife

Don't know if this question has been asked before but....what kind of camera bags do you guys use?


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jul 14 2009, 05:23 AM~14466996
> *Don't know if this question has been asked before but....what kind of camera bags do you guys use?
> *


i dont have none...i dont have extra lenses or flashes so all i carry is just the camera and a tripod


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jul 14 2009, 06:23 AM~14466996
> *Don't know if this question has been asked before but....what kind of camera bags do you guys use?
> *












Lowepro Flipside 300.

I like it because it's super padded (for mountain biking, hiking, etc) and you can only access the camera when it's off your back (so nobody can open it).


----------



## 1967Cutlass

Get any type of Sony. I think those are the best type of cameras by far. I have taken some great pics with mine.


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Jul 14 2009, 11:36 AM~14468399
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lowepro Flipside 300.
> 
> I like it because it's super padded (for mountain biking, hiking, etc) and you can only access the camera when it's off your back (so nobody can open it).
> *



I'm actually looking at getting this one! I like it cause it looks as if I can carry another camera with it as well. 

I got a Lowepro Fastpack 250 right now. 











Thing is...after using it for a while I really don't like how the camera is sitting on the bottom and has the access on the side. It's nice to have easy access to it, but the bag is just too big to just swing it and pull the camera out. Especially if I have my laptop in there. And that's the main reason why I got it. So I can carry my camera and laptop when needed at the same time. 

The Lowepro Slingshot 200 is nice and ok for having the camera on the side since it's not a huge bag and if I'm just rolling around with my camera only.











See...me and my girl both like to shoot and we are going to Vegas this year for the LRM Supershow and we need a good bag to carry both our cameras and that will be airport (carry on) friendly. Which I'm sure all are anyway.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE+Jul 13 2009, 07:36 PM~14463175-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: are you coming down to the imperials show? i'm gonna see if she's down to go :cheesy:
> :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a toss up right now. I should know later this week.
> 
> ---
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SouthsideLife_@Jul 14 2009, 06:23 AM~14466996
> *Don't know if this question has been asked before but....what kind of camera bags do you guys use?
> *


I keep my gear in a brown bag...cuz, it's like going to work when I bust it out. 










 

---

Not new, but newly worked on:


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 14 2009, 02:00 PM~14470039
> *It's a toss up right now. I should know later this week.
> 
> ---
> I keep my gear in a brown bag...cuz, it's like going to work when I bust it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> Not new, but newly worked on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOL....with your name written on the side of the bag.... :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 13 2009, 08:21 AM~14456104
> *I know the first shot was 4.0 ap 1/250 shutter and 1600 ISO
> next 1/400 eveything else the same
> last shutter speed of 1 second.
> *


looks like you had it on a tripod. Next time drop your iso to 100 and slow down your shutter speed....for starters try like 15sec...and see what that does for you


----------



## Twotonz

i just got home from the Denver show....i should have a pic or two to share with you guys


----------



## JasonJ

I have something that has been bugging me for a few weeks now and i think this is the best place to ask opinions on the subject. I come to this topic often but rarely post because although i am interested in photography, honestly i dont know much about it and dont want to sound like a newbie asking dumb questions.... but this shit has really been bugging me...

A few weeks ago i was at a picnic and a "car photographer" was taking pics for one of the magazines and someone was telling him about a bad ass car in the park that day. He said show me which one and they went over there and he said something like "oh, yea i saw it but only took a couple, its too plain". Then he told the owner of the car that he didnt want to take pics of his car because the patterns werent "bold" enough. 

My homie looked at dude and just laughed at him and said "i didnt ask you to take any pictures of my car, it makes no difference to me if you take some or not. Plus this is a luxury car, its not supposed to have some in your face type shit". (His car is champaign colored with some silver and gold pearl patterns around the lower half, it looks good, not too much, classy). Then my homie says to this "car photographer"... "do you even know what youre looking at"? And the photgrapher says "yea, its a Lincoln Towncar, ive taken pictures of plenty of them". So my friend laughs at him and says "This is an '06... how many lifted ones have you seen"? The guy just stood there like whats the big deal.... so i guess they educated him on how much work it is to build that car.... but when i heard that fool had the balls to tell someone their car isnt good enough to take a pic of because he thought the patterns should be "bolder" it really pissed me off! Especially since no one asked him to take pics.... he must be used to people harassing him to take pics of their car or something... he came off like a real dumb ass.

Do any of you think the photographer was kinda out of line for making a comment like that? I know its stupid, but the owner of the car is a friend of mine and its really been bugging me.


----------



## mxcn_roc

I only took a handfull of shots at last years Upland show and I finally got around to working on one:


----------



## Twotonz

Jason me personally i would of taken the picture of the car....their is no need for a comment like the one he made. I get asked all the time to take pictures of peoples cars at the shows and the only time i have a problem with it is when their car is on the other side of the show and they want me to go then and their or they follow me until i get their (kind of annoying).

Other times i wont take a picture of a car if its under bad lighting. This one for example. I told him that next time he parked in bad lighting i wouldnt take a picture of his car.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 14 2009, 01:05 PM~14470879
> *I have something that has been bugging me for a few weeks now and i think this is the best place to ask opinions on the subject. I come to this topic often but rarely post because although i am interested in photography, honestly i dont know much about it and dont want to sound like a newbie asking dumb questions.... but this shit has really been bugging me...
> 
> A few weeks ago i was at a picnic and a "car photographer" was taking pics for one of the magazines and someone was telling him about a bad ass car in the park that day. He said show me which one and they went over there and he said something like "oh, yea i saw it but only took a couple, its too plain". Then he told the owner of the car that he didnt want to take pics of his car because the patterns werent "bold" enough.
> 
> My homie looked at dude and just laughed at him and said "i didnt ask you to take any pictures of my car, it makes no difference to me if you take some or not. Plus this is a luxury car, its not supposed to have some in your face type shit". (His car is champaign colored with some silver and gold pearl patterns around the lower half, it looks good, not too much, classy). Then my homie says to this "car photographer"... "do you even know what youre looking at"? And the photgrapher says "yea, its a Lincoln Towncar, ive taken pictures of plenty of them". So my friend laughs at him and says "This is an '06... how many lifted ones have you seen"? The guy just stood there like whats the big deal.... so i guess they educated him on how much work it is to build that car.... but when i heard that fool had the balls to tell someone their car isnt good enough to take a pic of because he thought the patterns should be "bolder" it really pissed me off! Especially since no one asked him to take pics.... he must be used to people harassing him to take pics of their car or something... he came off like a real dumb ass.
> 
> Do any of you think the photographer was kinda out of line for making a comment like that? I know its stupid, but the owner of the car is a friend of mine and its really been bugging me.
> *


Jason, I personally would never make a negative comment to a car owner and I always take a photo when I am asked respectfully. I like TwoTonz only have an issue when the owner feels like I own it to them to take a photo and will badger me until I do or they are straight out rude to me.


----------



## Twotonz

from the trip to the LRM Denver show.....after we crossed into Utah


----------



## nobueno

Hitting newsstands ~ September 2009 issue of Lowrider with work by Volo, Howard, Phil Gordon and myself! :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 14 2009, 06:20 PM~14473790
> *from the trip to the LRM Denver show.....after we crossed into Utah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Post up some more pics homie, I talked to mark yesterday, said you guys had a good time, glad you made it back home safely...*


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 14 2009, 06:31 PM~14473889
> *Hitting newsstands  ~ September 2009 issue of Lowrider with work by Volo, Howard, Phil Gordon and myself!  :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*What up Jae! Hey I'm still waiting on my pic of Joe Ray's office...* :biggrin: 

*How have you and the familia been?*


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 14 2009, 05:34 PM~14473925
> *Post up some more pics homie, I talked to mark yesterday, said you guys had a good time, glad you made it back home safely...
> *


yeah man it was a cool road trip....we might do it again next year


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 14 2009, 06:40 PM~14473972
> *yeah man it was a cool road trip....we might do it again next year
> *



*You going to Make it to the show in Pueblo in September?*


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 14 2009, 04:31 PM~14473889
> *Hitting newsstands  ~ September 2009 issue of Lowrider with work by Volo, Howard, Phil Gordon and myself!  :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 14 2009, 05:47 PM~14474048
> *You going to Make it to the show in Pueblo in September?
> *


nope....ill only make that drive once a year


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 14 2009, 07:31 PM~14473889
> *Hitting newsstands  ~ September 2009 issue of Lowrider with work by Volo, Howard, Phil Gordon and myself!  :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: *runs outside to check mailbox* :angry:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jul 14 2009, 05:35 PM~14473936
> *What up Jae! Hey I'm still waiting on my pic of Joe Ray's office...  :biggrin:
> 
> How have you and the familia been?
> *


I have not forgot! I will get it to you! Thanks for asking. We have been well. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 14 2009, 02:13 PM~14470186
> *looks like you had it on a tripod.  Next time drop your iso to 100 and slow down your shutter speed....for starters try like 15sec...and see what that does for you
> *


No all these were hand held, I have done some long exsposure low iso shots with the tripod but was trying some differt combos here.


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 14 2009, 07:15 PM~14474400
> *I have not forgot! I will get it to you! Thanks for asking. We have been well.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



*I know you haven't! Just looking forward to posting it up...* :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 14 2009, 04:31 PM~14473889
> *Hitting newsstands  ~ September 2009 issue of Lowrider with work by Volo, Howard, Phil Gordon and myself!  :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: 

Thanks Jae! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Jul 14 2009, 05:13 PM~14471599-->
> 
> 
> 
> Jason me personally i would of taken the picture of the car....their is no need for a comment like the one he made.  I get asked all the time to take pictures of peoples cars at the shows and the only time i have a problem with it is when their car is on the other side of the show and they want me to go then and their or they follow me until i get their (kind of annoying).
> 
> Other times i wont take a picture of a car if its under bad lighting.  This one for example.  I told him that next time he parked in bad lighting i wouldnt take a picture of his car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Jul 14 2009, 08:07 PM~14473644
> *Jason, I personally would never make a negative comment to a car owner and I always take a photo when I am asked respectfully. I like TwoTonz only have an issue when the owner feels like I own it to them to take a photo and will badger me until I do or they are straight out rude to me.
> *






Jason;
I agree as the great one's above do & it's funny to me that other than if he was their on his own
and then I guess you could say he's entitled to his opinion but then someone like me would just fall back on what my momma taught me & that was if something wasn't nice to be said - then don't say it all.
Now on the other hand if he was hired by a client of some sort - then if nothing at all that in my opinion was completely unprofessional! But that's just me.

Now what really matters ... Jason show us some of your skills behind the lens & show us this "06" :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

Here's an outake from September's issue.

Joey Hernandez from Techniques CC.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 15 2009, 09:26 AM~14481052
> *Here's an outake from September's issue.
> 
> Joey Hernandez from Techniques CC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK SHOT JAE! BEAUTIFUL BUILDING TOO.
PURO


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 15 2009, 09:26 AM~14481052
> *Here's an outake from September's issue.
> 
> Joey Hernandez from Techniques CC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Bad ass shot!


----------



## 72 kutty

New one from last night..


----------



## SUPREME69

kutty you must be a busy man, you post "new one from last night" everyday :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 15 2009, 05:25 PM~14486005
> *New one from last night..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice! Good looking model too.
If I had to pick at anything it would be the bottle. Its hard to see but other than that its on point!
Peace,
P


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jul 15 2009, 06:04 PM~14486372
> *Very nice! Good looking model too.
> If I had to pick at anything it would be the bottle. Its hard to see but other than that its on point!
> Peace,
> P
> *


Yeah I noticed that too. I could probably edit it and bring it out more,this pic only hasess than five minutes of editing. I needed to get something to show for a flyer for a nightclub. I'll go back and bring out that bottle more, especially since it has a GoodFellas sticker on it.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

whats up homies! Here the latest from my poster series. Owners hit me up cuz the like posting them up with their car displays! Im still working on a few more right now. The top 4 were delivered to the owners today! They all were very happy with the final product. They are alot of fun to do! This is the 1st time I ever made posters. 

























































Tino liked his so much, he came back and we shot his car a second time, for his second poster!


----------



## Mr. 412

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Steel City Fam, *Big Mando 88*



I love the Poster Series !!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jul 15 2009, 07:23 PM~14487182
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Steel City Fam, Big Mando 88
> I love the Poster Series !!!
> *


Thanks bro! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 14 2009, 02:13 PM~14471599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is a badass shot homie!


----------



## Homer Pimpson

I just got notice that my nikkon 35 mm 1.8 lense has been shipped, it has been on back order for a long time.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 15 2009, 07:32 PM~14487271
> *I just got notice that my nikkon 35 mm 1.8 lense has been shipped, it has been on back order for a long time.
> *


Cool! Where'd you order it from?


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jul 15 2009, 07:23 PM~14487182
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Steel City Fam, Big Mando 88
> I love the Poster Series !!!
> *


Me too! Nice work Mando!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 15 2009, 05:25 PM~14486005
> *New one from last night..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice Kutty! Still coming to the Imperials show?!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 15 2009, 09:26 AM~14481052
> *Here's an outake from September's issue.
> 
> Joey Hernandez from Techniques CC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats cool! The car is badass. Here a shot I took when he was here in PHX!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 15 2009, 07:37 PM~14487318
> *Me too! Nice work Mando!
> *


thanks Jae!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 15 2009, 05:25 PM~14486005
> *New one from last night..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn Kutty! You always shooting them good looking girlies!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 7 2009, 10:19 PM~14408701
> *:nosad: got to do the lowtops when it comes to Chucks Flaco
> *


X23423

Can go wrong with the all black white tip chucks


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 15 2009, 09:36 PM~14487301
> *Cool! Where'd you order it from?
> *


Wolfcamera.com They are a local store I don't know of they have store every where but I just ordered it of thier website, no tax and free shipping.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 15 2009, 07:38 PM~14487328
> *Very nice Kutty! Still coming to the Imperials show?!
> *



Yeah I'll be down there for sure. The Ranflas Mag guys are riding with me and Joe from my club. (Eastbay 68) We are going to leave here about 5:00.


----------



## DREAM ON

:cheesy:


----------



## DREAM ON

:cheesy:


----------



## DREAM ON

:biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jul 15 2009, 11:01 PM~14489455
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *



I like this one!


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 15 2009, 11:27 PM~14489656
> *I like this one!
> *




 Thanks!


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 15 2009, 05:26 PM~14486016
> *kutty you must be a busy man, you post "new one from last night" everyday :biggrin:
> *



I've been staying pretty busy....posted some more in my topic in post your rides.


----------



## GRS-HPR

just a quick edit from the weekend this caddie is bad ass and has a fin as a console


----------



## Mr. 412

Nice shots DREAM ON ... Very Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 15 2009, 08:26 AM~14481052
> *Here's an outake from September's issue.
> 
> Joey Hernandez from Techniques CC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :worship:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 15 2009, 07:19 PM~14487128
> *whats up homies! Here the latest from my poster series. Owners hit me up cuz the like posting them up with their car displays! Im still working on a few more right now. The top 4 were delivered to the owners today! They all were very happy with the final product. They are alot of fun to do! This is the 1st time I ever made posters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tino liked his so much, he came back and we shot his car a second time, for his second poster!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE MANDO!! KEP EM GOING BROTHER!
P


----------



## mxcn_roc

It doesn't even phase me...I'll do a photo shoot in front of your house if I have to.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 15 2009, 09:26 AM~14481052
> *Here's an outake from September's issue.
> 
> Joey Hernandez from Techniques CC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAYYYYUUUUMMM! Get down Jae  sick shot buddy


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 13 2009, 09:44 PM~14463288
> *Nothing special but some behind the scenes paparazzi  shots from the filming for wife swap. The episode should be on in october or november.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good looking shots Homie, wish there were more cars that day!


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 16 2009, 12:48 PM~14492260
> *It doesn't even phase me...I'll a photo shoot in front of your house if I have to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup: aint' nuthin wrong wit dat !!! :no:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jul 16 2009, 05:30 AM~14490524
> *Nice shots DREAM ON ... Very Nice  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jul 16 2009, 09:28 AM~14492086
> *NICE MANDO!! KEP EM GOING BROTHER!
> P
> *


Thanks bro!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Jul 16 2009, 01:32 AM~14490161
> *just a quick edit from the weekend this caddie is bad ass and has a fin as a console
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON+Jul 15 2009, 11:01 PM~14489455-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DREAM [email protected] 15 2009, 11:02 PM~14489465
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DREAM ON_@Jul 15 2009, 11:06 PM~14489505
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 15 2009, 09:26 AM~14481052
> *Here's an outake from September's issue.
> 
> Joey Hernandez from Techniques CC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice shot Homie


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 16 2009, 03:56 PM~14495833
> *x2 :cheesy:
> *



thank's bro!!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 12 2009, 08:33 PM~14452694
> *Here's one from a shoot yesterday.... this was just a candid before we started the alley shoot. I thought it came out cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jul 16 2009, 04:07 PM~14495943
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BLVD




----------



## SUPREME69

HERES A FEW OF MY SHOTS I TOOK. IM A ROOKIE BUT IM LEARNING


----------



## SUPREME69

I THINK THE HARLEY PIC WOULD HAVE BEEN BETTER IF I WAS A LIL MORE TO THE RIGHT SO I COULD HAVE GOT JUST THE BLACK BIKE AND BOMB IN THE BACK.


----------



## FreDay

Pictures from the swedish lowrider scene.


----------



## FreDay

more swedish pictures


----------



## MRDRIFTER626

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 15 2009, 05:25 PM~14486005
> *New one from last night..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK WHOT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: MODEL ITS LOOKING HOT :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by FreDay_@Jul 17 2009, 12:39 PM~14504499
> *more swedish pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Those are looking good!


----------



## GRS-HPR

heres a few more from lastweekend let me know what you thinkk :cheesy:


----------



## carsofabq

JUst a few from the past week or so just got my camera back my dumb ass dropped it off the tripod.. Comments and critiques welcome, thanks for looking


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty+Jul 17 2009, 05:44 PM~14507146-->
> 
> 
> 
> Those are looking good!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> <!--QuoteBegin-carsofabq_@Jul 18 2009, 09:24 AM~14510869
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUst a few from the past week or so just got my camera back my dumb ass dropped it off the tripod.. Comments and critiques welcome, thanks for looking
> *


sick work man...i like them all


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jul 18 2009, 11:24 AM~14510869
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUst a few from the past week or so just got my camera back my dumb ass dropped it off the tripod.. Comments and critiques welcome, thanks for looking
> *



I'LL SAY MYSELF.THOSE PICS CAME OUT BADASS


----------



## BOUNZIN




----------



## BOUNZIN




----------



## BOUNZIN

What is the best program to download and store your pictures? right now i use the Picasa from google, and im not to happy with it, it seems to blur my pictures a little. or maybe it's just me and my conspiracy theories HAHA


----------



## FreDay

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jul 18 2009, 06:24 PM~14510869
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JUst a few from the past week or so just got my camera back my dumb ass dropped it off the tripod.. Comments and critiques welcome, thanks for looking
> *


That's art photo! Great work.


----------



## mxcn_roc

An original set of Zenith Wire Wheels from Campell, CA.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 18 2009, 05:36 PM~14513508
> *An original set of Zenith Wire Wheels from Campell, CA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awesome


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 18 2009, 07:36 PM~14513508
> *An original set of Zenith Wire Wheels from Campell, CA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Pic and Nice Rims.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Jul 18 2009, 09:41 PM~14514954-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Pic and Nice Rims.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ragtop Ted_@Jul 18 2009, 05:40 PM~14513527
> *Awesome
> *


Thanks guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc

oops...double post. :0


----------



## mxcn_roc

Here is a simple photo composite break down:


----------



## weatmaster

TTT


----------



## FreDay

Sweden again


----------



## FreDay

R.O. Sweden


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Jul 18 2009, 10:31 AM~14511214-->
> 
> 
> 
> x2
> 
> sick work man...i like them all
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2009, 10:44 AM~14511293
> *I'LL SAY MYSELF.THOSE PICS CAME OUT BADASS
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2009, 12:18 PM~14511807
> *That's art photo! Great work.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mxcn_roc_@Jul 18 2009, 05:36 PM~14513508
> *An original set of Zenith Wire Wheels from Campell, CA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is a bad ass Pic man


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 18 2009, 05:36 PM~14513508
> *An original set of Zenith Wire Wheels from Campell, CA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 16 2009, 09:48 AM~14492260
> *It doesn't even phase me...I'll do a photo shoot in front of your house if I have to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 18 2009, 09:58 PM~14515069
> *Here is a simple photo composite break down:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 tats tight im still learning on using cs3 aps!


----------



## Ecalderon

Love them pictures fellas.TTT


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Jul 19 2009, 06:47 PM~14520057
> *Love them pictures fellas.TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 96_impalass

my new canon rebel..





































.


----------



## DREAM ON

:cheesy: 













:biggrin:


----------



## Stickz

*FOURTH OF JULY LOS ANGELES*








































MY FLICKR

whoever deleted my pics the first time :twak: respect!


----------



## mxcn_roc

Thanks guys. :thumbsup: 

---

If anyone is interested, I am offering a new disk. This one deals with the essentials of CS4 for Photographers. 

_In Photoshop CS4 for Photographers: Creative Effects, Chris Orwig flexes the muscles of this powerful program to create unique and eye-catching photographic effects. A passionate photographer, Chris demonstrates how to enhance images through adding light for emphasis, adding drop and directional shadows, and using motion blur and film grain creatively. He also covers how to add a distressed look to create a vintage-style photograph, use infrared and solarization, apply creative layer blending, and much more. The course culminates with a step-by-step look at some real-world projects that utilize the techniques. Exercise files accompany the course._










Even though it focuses on CS4, I think a lot of it still works for users of CS2 and CS3. 

If you're interested shoot me an PM for pricing.


----------



## carsofabq

Here are a couple I took nothing special.


----------



## flaked85

SUM PICS I SHOT. :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jul 19 2009, 08:13 PM~14520889
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 20 2009, 03:29 PM~14528239
> *SUM PICS I SHOT. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Jul 19 2009, 06:47 PM~14520057
> *Love them pictures fellas.TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LurchPP




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Jul 19 2009, 06:47 PM~14520057
> *Love them pictures fellas.TTT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a fucking badass shot !


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by FreDay_@Jul 19 2009, 02:26 AM~14515962
> *R.O. Sweden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Like this Rollerz set! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jul 19 2009, 08:13 PM~14520889
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Red ride with a dark blue sky! Thats sick! Good job homie!


----------



## carsofabq

What Place did Tony come in ????


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Some shots from UCE C.C. Phx BBQ


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 20 2009, 08:14 PM~14531921
> *Some shots from UCE C.C. Phx BBQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great shots keep them coming


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jul 20 2009, 08:21 PM~14532019
> *Great shots keep them coming
> *


Thanks Bro! I will :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 20 2009, 09:17 PM~14532799
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking Good homie!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 20 2009, 08:42 PM~14533238
> *Looking Good homie!
> *



THANK YOU  LEARNING THE ROPES


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Sorry I have not been on here in a minute. I just got back from shooting a wedding in Iowa and also just found out that I got 3rd place for best wedding photographer in the Dallas/Ft. Worth area. Thanks to all that took the time out of your busy schedules in voting for me, sincerely appreciate it. Here is one for now from this weekend and no, I did not use ANY photoshop on this image other than watermark it.
It was shot with my 5D, 24-70 lens at ISO 500 at 3.2. I used LED lights to light it from behind and changed my white balance to Kelvin and reduced the temperature from 5200 to 4000 and hence the image with NO NEED for photoshop. Thanks again for everyone's support.

- tony valadez


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 20 2009, 08:07 PM~14531818
> *Red ride with a dark blue sky! Thats sick! Good job homie!
> *



THANK'S BRO!


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 20 2009, 08:14 PM~14531921
> *Some shots from UCE C.C. Phx BBQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BAD AS PICS!!


----------



## frameoffz

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jul 20 2009, 01:06 PM~14527342
> *Here are a couple I took nothing special.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love these pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

:biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 20 2009, 03:29 PM~14528239
> *SUM PICS I SHOT. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



So this is what happens when the KING OF THE STREETS, Conquers the streets!!!!! He becomes a photographer :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 20 2009, 08:01 PM~14531732
> *Thats a fucking badass shot !
> *



Thanks big dawg ....


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 20 2009, 08:14 PM~14531921
> *Some shots from UCE C.C. Phx BBQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



props to all who has been posting all these great images of life.

Mando.....These are some badass shots.Thats a bad as mural on that chevy.

SUPREME69.......Love them bombas bro.Great capture

Tony....congrats bro .Your a badass photographer .I see all your work in the past couple of years.By the way love your beat you got going on your 
web site nice and smooth :thumbsup: 

DREAM ON.....very vivid ,love the angle on this shot.

FreDay ...... Looking good bro.Like how you used your imagination on that picture of the member holding the rollerz only chain on his teeth :thumbsup: 

carsofabq ....Those are somne badass close ups bro.


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jul 21 2009, 06:31 AM~14535289
> *So this is what happens when the KING OF THE STREETS, Conquers the streets!!!!! He becomes a photographer :biggrin:
> *



YOU A FUNNY DUDE. :biggrin: NAH I FELT LIKE BREAKIN OUT MY BIG BOY CAMERA FOR A CHANGE CUZ


----------



## 96_impalass

took these with my new canon


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 19 2009, 01:36 AM~14513508
> *An original set of Zenith Wire Wheels from Campell, CA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

More newb questions:

I know that lighting is KEY when it comes to exposures but what I'm curious about is: Is there a standard config when it comes to photography that every photographer chases?

By that I mean, does one hope that he/she can go with the lowest ISO and highest shutter speed?

OR

Does the config truely revolve around what the photographer feels is "right?"

When I'm out messing around, I try to keep the ISO LOW if it's bright and try to use the slowest shutter-speed possible with a relatively large aperature


----------



## DREAM ON

:cheesy: 














:cheesy:


----------



## 77doba

Good topic, I just went from point and shoot cameras to a pentax k100d. It normally goes for 800 but I got it for 200 cuz its only 6 megapixels. But damn, it takes great pics! I have a lot to learn still but this camera is a good place to start.


----------



## 77doba

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jul 21 2009, 11:34 PM~14546331
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


Damn! That's a nice pic, how hard is it to make the background black n white?


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by 77doba_@Jul 21 2009, 11:55 PM~14546478
> *Damn! That's a nice pic, how hard is it to make the background black n white?
> *



NOT TO BAD.....


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 18 2009, 05:36 PM~14513508
> *An original set of Zenith Wire Wheels from Campell, CA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:cheesy: MY DAD SAID HE LIKES HOW YOU MADE HIS RIM LOOK CLEAN


----------



## Mr. 412

:dunno:


----------



## BOUNZIN

finally got my d90


----------



## 77doba

Question for the experts here: is photoshop always necessary or can you play with the camera itself enough to get a nice original image?


----------



## DREAM ON

:biggrin: 


















:cheesy:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by 77doba_@Jul 23 2009, 12:56 AM~14557488
> *Question for the experts here: is photoshop always necessary or can you play with the camera itself enough to get a nice original image?
> *


You dont need PS to get a great image.Learn your settings on your body and you be suprised what you could capture.You will learn the tricks and trades as you go along .Its a learning process everyday .Programs are always good to have but just dont abuse your image.I use and have all kinds of programs for my clients when they ask for a different treatment.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jul 22 2009, 11:01 AM~14549527
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice ones, I really like the first one.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jul 22 2009, 10:01 AM~14549527
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE shots man!

Damn, it must have cost you a fortune to advertise your photography on the wing of that plane! :biggrin:


----------



## FreDay

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 21 2009, 05:05 AM~14531801
> *Like this Rollerz set! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks!


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 23 2009, 02:55 PM~14560626
> *NICE shots man!
> 
> Damn, it must have cost you a fortune to advertise your photography on the wing of that plane!  :biggrin:
> *



It was actually pretty reasonable ... :0 
I just said I knew you & they were basically begging me to advertise at that point! :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jul 23 2009, 11:18 AM~14560825
> *It was actually pretty reasonable ... :0
> I just said I knew you & they were basically begging me to advertise at that point!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :no:

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

:wave:


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 23 2009, 05:19 PM~14562746
> *:0  :no:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


you guys are hilarious.. :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jul 22 2009, 11:01 AM~14549527
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

:biggrin: 






















:cheesy:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 21 2009, 01:55 PM~14539416
> *More newb questions:
> 
> I know that lighting is KEY when it comes to exposures but what I'm curious about is: Is there a standard config when it comes to photography that every photographer chases?
> 
> By that I mean, does one hope that he/she can go with the lowest ISO and highest shutter speed?
> 
> OR
> 
> Does the config truely revolve around what the photographer feels is "right?"
> 
> When I'm out messing around, I try to keep the ISO LOW if it's bright and try to use the slowest shutter-speed possible with a relatively large aperature
> *


Bump


----------



## red Hormiga

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jul 24 2009, 12:23 AM~14567608
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: BAD ASS PIC!


----------



## Cadillac305

damn some very nice pictures here,

haven been around here very much in this thread since i jumped out this game in a minute.

here are some of my work, currently using a canon xt, will be upgrading to better lens soon.











































































































































looking to shoot more lowriders in the south florida area


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 18 2009, 09:58 PM~14515069
> *Here is a simple photo composite break down:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice helpful tip


----------



## Mr. 412




----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by Cadillac305_@Jul 24 2009, 10:53 AM~14569204
> *damn  some very nice pictures here,
> 
> haven been around here very much in this thread since i jumped out this game in a minute.
> 
> here are some of my work, currently using a canon xt, will be upgrading to better lens soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking to shoot more lowriders in the south florida area
> *


I really like this one. The water drips look bad ass.


----------



## 77doba

heres some stuff i took, im a noob so any comments would be good...


----------



## 77doba

Where's all the photographers? TTT!


----------



## Cadillac305

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 24 2009, 01:52 PM~14571054
> *I really like this one. The water drips look bad ass.
> *


lol! damn it i knew it, when i was posting up this pic my friend told me someone was going to bring up that pic. thanks alot, everyone loves that pic, unfortunately that is my old boys car and not mine . im trying to sell my xt and move on to a xti now


----------



## GRS-HPR

I took this image at meguairs motox expo this year gave it a bokeh effect in photoshop an desat all colour except red thoughts opinions critiques
'


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jul 24 2009, 12:23 AM~14567608
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


Badass pic Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jul 21 2009, 11:34 PM~14546331
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jul 23 2009, 01:57 AM~14557643
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


I like :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Unity C.C. PHX









Uce C.C. PHX









Majestics C.C. PHX


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 26 2009, 10:39 AM~14585071
> *Unity C.C. PHX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uce C.C. PHX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Majestics C.C. PHX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shots Mando


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jul 26 2009, 10:50 AM~14585151
> *Nice shots Mando
> *


Thank bro! I coulnt remember if I had posted these yet


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jul 24 2009, 12:23 AM~14567608
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


i like this one


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 26 2009, 09:51 PM~14589735
> *i like this one
> *



thanks


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jul 26 2009, 09:51 PM~14589735
> *i like this one
> *


Me too! This should be the next Lifestyle poster!

Great shots everyone! keep em coming! 


Here's a two from the past couple of weeks.


----------



## DREAM ON

> Me too! This should be the next Lifestyle poster!
> 
> Great shots everyone! keep em coming!
> 
> 
> Thank's nobueno!!


----------



## BOUNZIN




----------



## 72 kutty

Some pics from a show at Cal Expo last Saturday


----------



## 77doba

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jul 18 2009, 11:14 AM~14511470
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hot damn! That's one sweet ride.


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 27 2009, 09:55 PM~14600497
> *Some pics from a show at Cal Expo last Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice night shots... what are you using? if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Went home to visit my Mom & Dad this past weekend. These are some old bikes my Mom has. I took them out of the garage and took a couple of pics. Said she wants to restore to original.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jul 27 2009, 10:45 PM~14601151
> *Nice night shots... what are you using? if you dont mind me asking.
> *



My D300, 18-200 VR lens and a tripod. I had my 2.8 lens but was letting someone else use it on my D80. I thought they came out ok, I have some more but haven't gone through them all.


----------



## DREAM ON

:cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## DREAM ON

:biggrin:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jul 28 2009, 01:53 AM~14601926
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## carsofabq

Went up to the NM state Pen this weekend pretty creepy place. Lot of history there 














































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jul 28 2009, 05:36 AM~14602605
> *Went up to the NM state Pen this weekend pretty creepy place. Lot of history there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking
> *


real good shit, you got the feeling of it been a cold dark place across. good job.


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jul 28 2009, 09:36 AM~14602605
> *Went up to the NM state Pen this weekend pretty creepy place. Lot of history there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking
> *



These are amazing .... :0


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jul 28 2009, 05:36 AM~14602605
> *Went up to the NM state Pen this weekend pretty creepy place. Lot of history there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Is that what I think it is!? hno: hno: hno:

Cool pics man... Is that prison closed now? Looks abandoned. How did you get access?


----------



## carsofabq

Thanks to all.

Yes that is what you think it is and I heard it was only used once. This Pen is closed now it was were the riots were back in 1980. here is a link A little history on the prison


----------



## bkjaydog

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jul 28 2009, 09:36 AM~14602605
> *Went up to the NM state Pen this weekend pretty creepy place. Lot of history there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: 
nice shot 
I just got my flash today a 430 ex, gotta learn to walk before I can crawl.
all the shots are sick


----------



## jacy.lin

http //photobucket com/albums/d...olomansousana/


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by jacy.lin_@Jul 28 2009, 09:29 PM~14609750
> *http //photobucket com/albums/d...olomansousana/
> *


Can we do somthing about these spammers? Does there spamming actually get them customers.


----------



## DREAM ON

:cheesy:


----------



## 77doba

heres some ramdom pics i took....


----------



## DREAM ON

:biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

:cheesy:


----------



## GRS-HPR

:0 



NOT MANY LOWRIDERS IN AUSTRALIA BUT I DO WHAT I CAN


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jul 29 2009, 01:05 AM~14612947
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


nice!


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 29 2009, 10:20 AM~14614438
> *nice!
> *


X2 :yes:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by 77doba_@Jul 29 2009, 02:33 AM~14612844
> *heres some ramdom pics i took....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




AWESOME PICS


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 29 2009, 12:48 PM~14615167
> *AWESOME PICS
> *


Yo Dana - did you see about a page or so back - one's of the PENITENTIARY ...
there bad ass !!!


----------



## BOUNZIN




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jul 29 2009, 10:33 AM~14615530
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MORE PICS OF UR MONTE!


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jul 29 2009, 12:12 PM~14615347
> *Yo Dana - did you see about a page or so back - one's of the PENITENTIARY ...
> there bad ass !!!
> *



YES THOSE MOFO'S ARE NICE.


----------



## 77doba

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jul 29 2009, 09:48 AM~14615167
> *AWESOME PICS
> *


Thank you kindly!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jul 29 2009, 01:57 AM~14613091
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Jul 27 2009, 11:37 PM~14601674
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shot Homie


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Jul 29 2009, 11:04 AM~14614298
> * :0
> 
> 
> 
> NOT MANY LOWRIDERS IN AUSTRALIA BUT I DO WHAT I CAN
> *



Hey ...
That's my line :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

Wassup Homies i was given this camera it's an old canon T70  just wanted to know if it is any good or not  figured this would be the best place for info


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jul 30 2009, 08:29 AM~14625828
> *Nice shot Homie
> *


X2 Mando!


----------



## DREAM ON

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

I just seen these and were blown away! I hope he don't mind me posting them to share ...



























& talk about amazing! 
How'd did he stretch his arm all the way around to get this shot? He is amazing !!!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

have not been on in a few so here is a recent wedding i just did in Iowa.

- tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

same wedding in Iowa ...


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

more later today..

- tony valadez


----------



## Mr. 412

Speaking of weddings ...
I've got my first one coming up & I compiled a shot list. Anyone's input on if this a good format to run with would be greatly appreciated.

Plus any do's, don'ts & comments or advice would be great too!

CURBSIDEimagery

Photos Before the Wedding
•	Bride making final dress adjustments.
•	Bride alone in dress.
•	Bride with mother.
•	Bride with father.
•	Bride with maid or matron of honor.
•	Bride with bridesmaids____individually_____all together.
•	Bride with both mother & father.
•	Groom with best man.
•	Groom waiting at the altar.

During the Ceremony
•	The procession.
•	Bride procession down aisle.
•	Bride and groom exchanging vows.
•	Ring ceremony.
•	The kiss.
•	Bride and groom coming up aisle.

After the Ceremony
•	Wedding court group shot at the altar.
•	Bride with her party at the altar.
•	Groom with his party at the altar.
•	Bride and Groom with bride's family.
•	Bride and Groom with groom's family.
•	Bride and Groom with officiant.
•	Bride and Groom with maid of honor.
•	Bride and Groom with best man.
•	Groom with bride's attendants.


During the Reception
•	Guests signing the guest book.
•	Bride and groom dance.
•	Bride and her father dance.
•	Groom dancing with his mother.
•	Both sets of parents dancing.
•	Guests dancing.
•	The cake table.
•	Bride and groom cutting the cake.
•	The couple feeding the cake to each other.
•	Best man making the toast.
•	Bride tossing the bouquet.
•	Groom tossing the garter.
•	Decorated getaway car.
•	Guests interacting.


Thanks in advance
Michael


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204+Jul 30 2009, 08:29 AM~14625828-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shot Homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Jul 30 2009, 06:15 PM~14631812
> *X2 Mando!
> *


THANKS Fellas! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jul 31 2009, 06:19 AM~14636184
> *Speaking of weddings ...
> I've got my first one coming up & I compiled a shot list. Anyone's input on if this a good format to run with would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Plus any do's, don'ts & comments or advice would be great too!
> 
> CURBSIDEimagery
> 
> •	Bride making final dress adjustments.
> •	Bride alone in dress.
> •	Bride with mother.
> •	Bride with father.
> •	Bride with maid or matron of honor.
> •	Bride with bridesmaids____individually_____all together.
> •	Bride with both mother & father.
> •	Groom with best man.
> •	Groom waiting at the altar.
> 
> During the Ceremony
> •	The procession.
> •	Bride procession down aisle.
> •	Bride and groom exchanging vows.
> •	Ring ceremony.
> •	The kiss.
> •	Bride and groom coming up aisle.
> 
> After the Ceremony
> •	Wedding court group shot at the altar.
> •	Bride with her party at the altar.
> •	Groom with his party at the altar.
> •	Bride and Groom with bride's family.
> •	Bride and Groom with groom's family.
> •	Bride and Groom with officiant.
> •	Bride and Groom with maid of honor.
> •	Bride and Groom with best man.
> •	Groom with bride's attendants.
> During the Reception
> •	Guests signing the guest book.
> •	Bride and groom dance.
> •	Bride and her father dance.
> •	Groom dancing with his mother.
> •	Both sets of parents dancing.
> •	Guests dancing.
> •	The cake table.
> •	Bride and groom cutting the cake.
> •	The couple feeding the cake to each other.
> •	Best man making the toast.
> •	Bride tossing the bouquet.
> •	Groom tossing the garter.
> •	Decorated getaway car.
> •	Guests interacting.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Michael
> *


Pretty good list. _The Photos Before the Wedding & during Ceremony_ When I did a wedding I told people to pretend as if I was not there. Gave me a chance to get some really good memorable shots. After the ceremony was done and official then we did the posing type photos with the wedding party and family etc!


----------



## GRS-HPR

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jul 31 2009, 11:19 PM~14636184
> *Speaking of weddings ...
> I've got my first one coming up & I compiled a shot list. Anyone's input on if this a good format to run with would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Plus any do's, don'ts & comments or advice would be great too!
> 
> CURBSIDEimagery
> 
> Photos Before the Wedding
> •	Bride making final dress adjustments.
> •	Bride alone in dress.
> •	Bride with mother.
> •	Bride with father.
> •	Bride with maid or matron of honor.
> •	Bride with bridesmaids____individually_____all together.
> •	Bride with both mother & father.
> •	Groom with best man.
> •	Groom waiting at the altar.
> 
> During the Ceremony
> •	The procession.
> •	Bride procession down aisle.
> •	Bride and groom exchanging vows.
> •	Ring ceremony.
> •	The kiss.
> •	Bride and groom coming up aisle.
> 
> After the Ceremony
> •	Wedding court group shot at the altar.
> •	Bride with her party at the altar.
> •	Groom with his party at the altar.
> •	Bride and Groom with bride's family.
> •	Bride and Groom with groom's family.
> •	Bride and Groom with officiant.
> •	Bride and Groom with maid of honor.
> •	Bride and Groom with best man.
> •	Groom with bride's attendants.
> During the Reception
> •	Guests signing the guest book.
> •	Bride and groom dance.
> •	Bride and her father dance.
> •	Groom dancing with his mother.
> •	Both sets of parents dancing.
> •	Guests dancing.
> •	The cake table.
> •	Bride and groom cutting the cake.
> •	The couple feeding the cake to each other.
> •	Best man making the toast.
> •	Bride tossing the bouquet.
> •	Groom tossing the garter.
> •	Decorated getaway car.
> •	Guests interacting.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Michael
> *


I HAVE AN ADOBE PDF FILE WITH A LIST MY MATE MADE UP IF YOU WANT IT LET ME KNOW THROUGH PM


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jul 31 2009, 06:19 AM~14636184
> *Speaking of weddings ...
> I've got my first one coming up & I compiled a shot list. Anyone's input on if this a good format to run with would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Plus any do's, don'ts & comments or advice would be great too!
> 
> CURBSIDEimagery
> 
> Photos Before the Wedding
> •	Bride making final dress adjustments.
> •	Bride alone in dress.
> •	Bride with mother.
> •	Bride with father.
> •	Bride with maid or matron of honor.
> •	Bride with bridesmaids____individually_____all together.
> •	Bride with both mother & father.
> •	Groom with best man.
> •	Groom waiting at the altar.
> Dont forget the detail shots of the bouquet, dress (by itself), ring, shoes, earings, neckles and any other details they may have.  Getting her hair and make up done,  her parents blessing her (well at least thats what us Mexian normally do), walking out, getting into the limo,  one inside the limo.
> 
> During the Ceremony
> •	The procession.
> •	Bride procession down aisle.
> •	Bride and groom exchanging vows.
> •	Ring ceremony.
> •	The kiss.
> •	Bride and groom coming up aisle.
> Get thier early so you can talk to the priest or his assistanted and find out if you have to be in a certain location or if you can move around and get different angle.  Also take candid shots of their parents and reletives
> 
> After the Ceremony
> •	Wedding court group shot at the altar.
> •	Bride with her party at the altar.
> •	Groom with his party at the altar.
> •	Bride and Groom with bride's family.
> •	Bride and Groom with groom's family.
> •	Bride and Groom with officiant.
> •	Bride and Groom with maid of honor.
> •	Bride and Groom with best man.
> •	Groom with bride's attendants.
> Bride, Groom, Maid of Honor and Best Man all together.  Also a good time to get the Godparents and Grandparents their
> 
> During the Reception
> •	Guests signing the guest book.
> •	Bride and groom dance.
> •	Bride and her father dance.
> •	Groom dancing with his mother.
> •	Both sets of parents dancing.
> •	Guests dancing.
> •	The cake table.
> •	Bride and groom cutting the cake.
> •	The couple feeding the cake to each other.
> •	Best man making the toast.
> •	Bride tossing the bouquet.
> •	Groom tossing the garter.
> •	Decorated getaway car.
> •	Guests interacting.
> Detail shots of the decorations.  Pictures with the guest that didnt attened the ceramony
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Michael
> *


also are you guys going some where after church to take pictures? Like a park, mansion or some other location?


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jul 31 2009, 06:09 AM~14636154
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


first guy looks like he's picking a weggie :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Jul 31 2009, 01:50 PM~14637950
> *I HAVE AN ADOBE PDF FILE WITH A LIST MY MATE MADE UP IF YOU WANT IT LET ME KNOW THROUGH PM
> *


 :biggrin: PM sent - Thanks so much!


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 31 2009, 02:51 PM~14638525
> *also are you guys going some where after church to take pictures?  Like a park, mansion or some other location?
> *



I have two weddings coming up - the most recent one is at a Christian College & they have a groto & some courtyards that they want to shoot at. So not on my 1st wedding.

Second wedding - to be determined.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jul 21 2009, 12:55 PM~14539416
> *More newb questions:
> 
> I know that lighting is KEY when it comes to exposures but what I'm curious about is: Is there a standard config when it comes to photography that every photographer chases?
> 
> By that I mean, does one hope that he/she can go with the lowest ISO and highest shutter speed?
> 
> OR
> 
> Does the config truely revolve around what the photographer feels is "right?"
> 
> When I'm out messing around, I try to keep the ISO LOW if it's bright and try to use the slowest shutter-speed possible with a relatively large aperature
> *


since no one has anwered your question ill give it a shot....even thou im not really qualified to do so.

i guess the goal is to shoot with a low ISO. Depending on the lighting conditons you may have to have a slow shutter speed that will make you have to use a tripod to get a sharp picture. Sometime you may not have a tripod and will have to raise your ISO to be able to hand hold the shot.

I shoot in Manual mode. The first thing i do is set my aperature (that depends on what im going for). Then i will set my Shutter speed......if its to slow and i dont have a tripod i raise the ISO......but now with my new 2.8 lense and my camera that can go up to 12,800 ISO i can leave the tripod at home most of the time.

Dont know if that helps you out....but hopefully some of the more experience guys can throw in their two cents also


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jul 31 2009, 09:00 AM~14636137
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Like I'm curious - how early does your day start to get a shot like this one?


----------



## 96_impalass

did these last night


----------



## 96_impalass




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jul 31 2009, 12:03 AM~14635411
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc




----------



## 77doba

some more pics.... :biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

I have a few questions and based on your answers I could help out a bit. Is the ceremony at a church? if so how early before the ceremony will you be allowed to get there and what time will the wedding party be there? Also during the ceremony, if you are having a church wedding, depending on the venue and religion you may have some rules that are set for the photographer(s) and videographer(s) and you may want to check into that as well. If indeed in a church or separate venue, how far from the reception site? How long after the ceremony are you allowed to take formals and how long of a gap between end of ceremony and beginning of the cocktail hour?

t


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

he was actually, that shot was taken while I was test my light and decided to keep it in there.




> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 31 2009, 12:53 PM~14638544
> *first guy looks like he's picking a weggie :biggrin:
> *


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

sometimes I have started pretty early and don't even get a chance to get these shots and other times my day is not as long as you would think but have plenty of time to get those cool shots,
but for this particular wedding they booked me for 10hrs.













> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jul 31 2009, 01:38 PM~14638972
> *Like I'm curious - how early does your day start to get a shot like this one?
> *


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

a few more from the same wedding in Iowa..

- t


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

that is all for now from this wedding...

- t


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 31 2009, 06:13 PM~14641984
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## langeberg




----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+Jul 31 2009, 10:51 AM~14636564-->
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty good list. The Photos Before the Wedding & during Ceremony When I did a wedding I told people to pretend as if I was not there. Gave me a chance to get some really good memorable shots. After the ceremony was done and official then we did the posing type photos with the wedding party and family etc!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: Thanks BIG Mando ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2009, 11:42 PM~14643312
> *I have a few questions and based on your answers I could help out a bit. Is the ceremony at a church? if so how early before the ceremony will you be allowed to get there and what time will the wedding party be there? Also during the ceremony, if you are having a church wedding, depending on the venue and religion you may have some rules that are set for the photographer(s) and videographer(s) and you may want to check into that as well. If indeed in a church or separate venue, how far from the reception site? How long after the ceremony are you allowed to take formals and how long of a gap between end of ceremony and beginning of the cocktail hour?
> 
> t
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm lets see ... Ceremony is in a church ( Seton Hill College )
> http://www.setonhill.edu/studentlife/chapel.cfm
> I can be there approximately an hour before ceremony. Wedding party will be there at pretty much the same time. I've done some videography work when it comes to weddings so I'm familiar with those rules your speaking about & I've pretty much gotten the green light; that aside from standing in front of the pastor during the ceremony there's nothing really off limits.
> Venue is only approximately 15 minutes down the street. approximately an hour of time for formals after ceremony / before reception.
> Hope that answered or gave you a rough skeleton of the day for yah. Any advice you can give is greatly appreciated this is your fort-ay so again I appreciate your time & guidance.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tonyvaladez.com_@Jul 31 2009, 11:49 PM~14643379
> *sometimes I have started pretty early and don't even get a chance to get these shots and other times my day is not as long as you would think but have plenty of time to get those cool shots,
> but for this particular wedding they booked me for 10hrs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I can imagine .... 
I guess the better question to be answered or for me to ask would be, If pressed for time how & what to do you prioritize and take and not take? Cause obviously if you have the window of not being pressed for time then you can get all that you want and then some ...


----------



## snyper99

i need a new camera and i was looking at some dslr's but i think they are out of my price range so i was at the Nikon Cool Pix P90.Have any comments on that one?


----------



## Twotonz

some pics from todays show


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Well lets see, the way it works at most churches/ceremonies is no formals 30 minutes prior to the ceremony - this is the time that guest are arriving and being seated - so lets assume that your ceremony is at 4pm - 3:30 to 4pm no formals are being conducted so just get either detail shots or stay with the bride and get as many candids as you can. If you and everyone gets there one hour prior to the ceremony then get the groom with his groomsmen, his family (mom, dad, siblings) and if his grand dad is alive and present, a shot of him his dad and grand dad, the three generations. Try as hard as you can to press the issue of time so shoot these as soon as they get there. I myself try to eliminate as many formals as possible prior to the ceremony to minimize the amount of time shooting them after the ceremony. Also I am very stern about only shooting wedding party and immediate family. No cousins, uncles, neighbors, please shoot my barber etc, etc,. I tell them that I will be at the reception and will shoot them then. You will have very little time as is to shoot the necessary shots. If I were you I'd show up at least 15 minutes before everyone else to see where my lighting will be best to shoot the formals this way you are ready for them the moment they begin to get there.


As for your other question, try to get a shot list from the couple this way you will have an idea of what they are looking for as far as coverage. For example if the shot list request for a shot of the dress alone, shoot the dress alone wherever and however. Once you have your shot and feel that you have a few extra minutes, then shoot it again but differently, cool even. This way you have your security shot and then a cool one after the fact to choose from. If something is not on their shot list and you feel that you have a few extra minutes, shoot it and then you are delivering more than what they expected, but on that same note make sure that you let your couple know that you will make your best attempts to produce everything that is on their shot list but that you are not to be held liable for lack of coverage due to either lack of cooperation by either the bride and/or groom and/or wedding party or guest.


----------



## 77doba

:cheesy:


----------



## 77doba




----------



## Stickz

just something when insomnia occurs... :banghead: Spring Break '09


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 1 2009, 11:15 PM~14649527
> *some pics from todays show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The angle on this one is great, how did you get this shot. The angle almost looks like you where standing on a ladder right next to the car.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Just some random shots while working at the shop yesterday.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 2 2009, 10:38 AM~14651947
> *The angle on this one is great, how did you get this shot.  The angle almost looks like you where standing on a ladder right next to the car.
> *


That shot i took it with my arm raise all the way up shooting down at the car as i stood right next to it


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## chairmnofthboard




----------



## chairmnofthboard




----------



## chairmnofthboard




----------



## chairmnofthboard




----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES

Cool topic! Im new to the flika thing, I hope to get my hands on a Nikon D90 very soon. For now I work with what I have. Im using a Sony camera, Im gonna try to post some pics, so I hope I get it right since Im new at Layitlow and not to sure how all the posting works yet. Let me know what you think!

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3607/369258...84ccc371c_o.jpg


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES




----------



## FreDay

Some pictures I took of the new Volvo S60 Concept car. 
Shot with Canon 40D and Canon EF-S 10-22mm lens.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Aug 3 2009, 08:13 AM~14658375
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Ecalderon

Chairmnofthboard...Great shots bro.Look so vivid and clean.


FUNKSTERGROOVES......Thats a cool picture homie.


Freday ......Nice set you have.Love the angles and close-ups shots


Here i got the low low going back in after a sunday evening wash .....


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Aug 3 2009, 05:22 PM~14663705
> *Chairmnofthboard...Great shots bro.Look so vivid and clean.
> FUNKSTERGROOVES......Thats a cool picture homie.
> Freday ......Nice set you have.Love the angles and close-ups shots
> Here i got the low low going back in after a sunday evening wash .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now thats a badass shot! Dayum! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Shot this for Freddy @ CaliMob


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 3 2009, 06:40 PM~14663927
> *Shot this for Freddy @ CaliMob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Big Mando , whats up bro.Thats a bad as shot dawgie.Love calimob's logo.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Aug 3 2009, 05:22 PM~14663705
> *Chairmnofthboard...Great shots bro.Look so vivid and clean.
> FUNKSTERGROOVES......Thats a cool picture homie.
> Freday ......Nice set you have.Love the angles and close-ups shots
> Here i got the low low going back in after a sunday evening wash .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE SHOT HOMIE!
P


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 3 2009, 05:40 PM~14663927
> *Shot this for Freddy @ CaliMob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DOPE!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 1 2009, 10:15 PM~14649527
> *some pics from todays show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem+Aug 3 2009, 05:52 PM~14664062-->
> 
> 
> 
> Big Mando , whats up bro.Thats a bad as shot dawgie.Love calimob's logo.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PURO CERVANTES_@Aug 3 2009, 06:14 PM~14664281
> *DOPE!!
> *


thanks fellas, i stuck the sticker on the bottom of my sons skateboard :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 3 2009, 08:00 PM~14664696
> *thanks fellas, i stuck the sticker on the bottom of my sons skateboard :biggrin:
> *



Thanks Puro...

Mando,

Never would have thought it was on the bottom of the skateboard :biggrin: looks really nice.


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Aug 3 2009, 05:22 PM~14663705
> *Chairmnofthboard...Great shots bro.Look so vivid and clean.
> FUNKSTERGROOVES......Thats a cool picture homie.
> Freday ......Nice set you have.Love the angles and close-ups shots
> Here i got the low low going back in after a sunday evening wash .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Aug 3 2009, 05:22 PM~14663705
> *Chairmnofthboard...Great shots bro.Look so vivid and clean.
> FUNKSTERGROOVES......Thats a cool picture homie.
> Freday ......Nice set you have.Love the angles and close-ups shots
> Here i got the low low going back in after a sunday evening wash .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT KIND OF LENS ARE YOU USEING IN THIS SHOT ?


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Aug 3 2009, 09:35 PM~14665956
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:

STiLL RAPPiN32... It a Nikon 10.5 mm (fisheye lens)


----------



## Latin Thug

You know....its about time for another upgrade.

I have been looking into getting a Canon and for the past couple of days the XSI, X1I, or the 40D have been sticking out. Does anyone have any recomendations on either of these or in which direction i should lean towards. I would like to hear what your guys think.

Thanks!


----------



## FUNKSTERGROOVES

A few more links for you guys. Im using the image codes from my Fliker acc, but it only show the link. At leat they can still be clicked. 

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2606/369263...e69dd9574_o.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2468/369261...bb34490fd_o.jpg

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2508/369259...9e1484444_o.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3374/361353...322e66bfa_o.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3642/361270...6127b979a_o.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3322/360600...055636e9f_b.jpg

Hope you like them.

-Eric 

(OXNARD CALIFAS)


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Aug 3 2009, 08:50 PM~14666181
> *  :wave:
> 
> STiLL RAPPiN32... It a Nikon 10.5 mm (fisheye lens)
> *


----------



## PROVOK

Here's some of my homegirl


----------



## PROVOK

Self ports


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

A few I took over the weekend




















And one I was messing around with effects on


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 4 2009, 03:20 PM~14673913
> *Here's some of my homegirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sexy a little bit to much ink for me though take 1 tat away and be perfect :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Aug 3 2009, 05:22 PM~14663705
> *Chairmnofthboard...Great shots bro.Look so vivid and clean.
> FUNKSTERGROOVES......Thats a cool picture homie.
> Freday ......Nice set you have.Love the angles and close-ups shots
> Here i got the low low going back in after a sunday evening wash .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 4 2009, 06:22 PM~14673936
> *Self ports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great set all of them .... BUT DAMN !!!

This one with the self portrait in tha background is jus off da chain !!! 

Kudos Homeboy - It dont mean much coming from a nobody - but I really dig it!

:worship:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by PROVOK+Aug 4 2009, 03:20 PM~14673913-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some of my homegirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PROVOK_@Aug 4 2009, 03:22 PM~14673936
> *Self ports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good sets Provok. I'm really seeing some nice photography techniques in all of your recent work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Aug 2 2009, 01:48 AM~14650083
> *Well lets see, the way it works at most churches/ceremonies is no formals 30 minutes prior to the ceremony - this is the time that guest are arriving and being seated - so lets assume that your ceremony is at 4pm - 3:30 to 4pm no formals are being conducted so just get either detail shots or stay with the bride and get as many candids as you can. If you and everyone gets there one hour prior to the ceremony then get the groom with his groomsmen, his family (mom, dad, siblings) and if his grand dad is alive and present, a shot of him his dad and grand dad, the three generations. Try as hard as you can to press the issue of time so shoot these as soon as they get there. I myself try to eliminate as many formals as possible prior to the ceremony to minimize the amount of time shooting them after the ceremony. Also I am very stern about only shooting wedding party and immediate family. No cousins, uncles, neighbors, please shoot my barber etc, etc,. I tell them that I will be at the reception and will shoot them then. You will have very little time as is to shoot the necessary shots. If I were you I'd show up at least 15 minutes before everyone else to see where my lighting will be best to shoot the formals this way you are ready for them the moment they begin to get there.
> 
> As for your other question, try to get a shot list from the couple this way you will have an idea of what they are looking for as far as coverage. For example if the shot list request for a shot of the dress alone, shoot the dress alone wherever  and however. Once you have your shot and feel that you have a few extra minutes, then shoot it again but differently, cool even. This way you have your security shot and then a cool one after the fact to choose from. If something is not on their shot list and you feel that you have a few extra minutes, shoot it and then you are delivering more than what they expected, but on that same note make sure that you let your couple know that you will make your best attempts to produce everything that is on their shot list but that you are not to be held liable for lack of coverage due to either lack of cooperation by either the bride and/or groom and/or wedding party or guest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So when you speak about formals - your catching them wherever & however you can ... I was thinking the formals had to be or quote end quote were at the alter all the time? :dunno: 
Love the idea of the generations with the groom; Never thought of that! :thumbsup: 
Thanks also for the tip of drawing the line at wedding party - I can see that being a problem with some :yes: 

Shot list sent to my clients - check  
BUT I'm curious - you say get a shot list from them, isn't it more tell them what will be or send 
them a rough draft of a shot list & then let them alter it? :dunno: 



Thanks in advance T ...
invaluable information & I'm eternally grateful!!!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 4 2009, 03:22 PM~14673936
> *Self ports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you have a wireless trigger or did you put it on a timer and ran back


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 4 2009, 08:04 PM~14675537
> *do you have a wireless trigger or did you put it on a timer and ran back
> *


If running please post the "ahh shit i took to long" shots :cheesy: I need a laugh :happysad:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 4 2009, 03:20 PM~14673913
> *Here's some of my homegirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Really like the first one, nice work man


----------



## ricndaregal

workin on my lil sisters quincenera pics  










think i could use the same format for shooting a quincenera as you guys discussed about weddings?


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 4 2009, 05:50 PM~14675398
> *Good sets Provok.  I'm really seeing some nice photography techniques in all of your recent work.  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 Good stuff Provok!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Aug 4 2009, 08:20 PM~14677009
> *workin on my lil sisters quincenera pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think i could use the same format for shooting a quincenera as you guys discussed about weddings?
> *


That is a really nice photo!


----------



## ricndaregal

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 4 2009, 09:12 PM~14677677
> *That is a really nice photo!
> *


thanks heres a quick tip i tried on it they call the glamour effect, if anyones interested in photoshop and if it hasnt been posted already  

Here's How:
Open the photo. 

Duplicate the background layer by dragging it to the new layer icon on the layers palette.

Go to Filter > Blur > Gaussian Blur. Set the radius to 10 pixels and click OK.

Set the blend mode of the blurred layer to soft light. 

Optional: reduce the opacity of the blurred layer to slightly reduce this effect.

Tips:
Experiment with other blend modes such as screen, hard light, overlay or others. 

Screen will lighten the photo, so try it on photos that are too dark. Hard light and overlay will darken the picture, so try it on photos that are too light. 

The darken blend mode sometimes produces a watercolor-like effect. 

If you don't like the effect in certain areas of the image you can erase portions of the top layer with a soft brush


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

I am going to part with one of my Canon 5D's. It comes in the box, extra battery and vertical grip 
and a 1 gig card for $1,600. It will be sold on a 1st come 1st served basis.


CANON EOS 5D 12.8Mpl. DSLR - Body only

- tony valadez
[email protected]


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by FreDay+Aug 3 2009, 02:50 PM~14662112-->
> 
> 
> 
> Some pictures I took of the new Volvo S60 Concept car.
> Shot with Canon 40D and Canon EF-S 10-22mm lens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sweet shots man
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 05:22 PM~14663705
> *Chairmnofthboard...Great shots bro.Look so vivid and clean.
> FUNKSTERGROOVES......Thats a cool picture homie.
> Freday ......Nice set you have.Love the angles and close-ups shots
> Here i got the low low going back in after a sunday evening wash .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats a bad ass shot MM. did you use the 16-35 lense? or what lense did you use?
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Big Mando [email protected] 3 2009, 05:40 PM~14663927
> *Shot this for Freddy @ CaliMob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2009, 03:20 PM~14673913
> *Here's some of my homegirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> love that raw style you have Provok  hope to see more
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2009, 08:20 PM~14677009
> *workin on my lil sisters quincenera pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think i could use the same format for shooting a quincenera as you guys discussed about weddings?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looking good Ric
> <!--QuoteBegin-tonyvaladez.com_@Aug 5 2009, 10:01 AM~14682209
> *I am going to part with one of my Canon 5D's. It comes in the box, extra battery and vertical grip
> and a 1 gig card for $1,600.  It will be sold on a 1st come 1st served basis.
> CANON EOS 5D 12.8Mpl. DSLR - Body only
> 
> - tony valadez
> [email protected]
> *


going for the Mark II?


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 5 2009, 11:13 AM~14682355
> *sweet shots man
> 
> thats a bad ass shot MM.  did you use the 16-35 lense? or what lense did you use?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Thanks Tonz..I used a 10.5 mm (fisheye)


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 4 2009, 03:20 PM~14673913
> *Here's some of my homegirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




OH my :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BOUNZIN




----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 4 2009, 06:50 PM~14675398
> *Good sets Provok.  I'm really seeing some nice photography techniques in all of your recent work.  :thumbsup:
> *


been stepping up my game. i really want to start using strobes so been working on everything else.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 4 2009, 07:04 PM~14675537
> *do you have a wireless trigger or did you put it on a timer and ran back
> *


i have a wireless remote. helps me out a lot and it was only $20.


----------



## PROVOK

thanks everyone for the nice words. i really love doing this.


----------



## Twotonz

To The Mofoken Top


----------



## slash




----------



## Mr. 412

Welp tomorrows my big day for my first wedding shoot. hno: 
I want to thank all of you within this post for initially giving me the courage to tackle something like this. 
I would never even entertain the idea of tackling something like this if it weren't for the feedback & guidance from you all. 
So thank you!

If it's not a complete disaster; I'll post what I got or ended up doing.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Aug 7 2009, 05:57 PM~14706753
> *Welp tomorrows my big day for my first wedding shoot.  hno:
> I want to thank all of you within this post for initially giving me the courage to tackle something like this.
> I would never even entertain the idea of tackling something like this if it weren't for the feedback & guidance from you all.
> So thank you!
> 
> If it's not a complete disaster; I'll post what I got or ended up doing.
> *


you will be alright! I was scared my first time! LOL. I took a shot of patron and chased it with a budlight and after that its was toda madre! hahaha just kidding. Post some up when you can!


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Aug 7 2009, 07:57 PM~14706753
> *Welp tomorrows my big day for my first wedding shoot.  hno:
> I want to thank all of you within this post for initially giving me the courage to tackle something like this.
> I would never even entertain the idea of tackling something like this if it weren't for the feedback & guidance from you all.
> So thank you!
> 
> If it's not a complete disaster; I'll post what I got or ended up doing.
> *



you'll do fine homie,you take awesome pics already.just take alot of pics.


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Aug 7 2009, 05:57 PM~14706753
> *Welp tomorrows my big day for my first wedding shoot.  hno:
> I want to thank all of you within this post for initially giving me the courage to tackle something like this.
> I would never even entertain the idea of tackling something like this if it weren't for the feedback & guidance from you all.
> So thank you!
> 
> If it's not a complete disaster; I'll post what I got or ended up doing.
> *


how'd they come out?


----------



## GRS-HPR

ttt for lowriding and photography


----------



## Stickz




----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Aug 9 2009, 03:28 AM~14715678
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I'm diggin the watch shot, nice one.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 9 2009, 10:46 AM~14716793
> *I'm diggin the watch shot, nice one.
> *


x2


----------



## 77doba

some pics from a show yesterday...


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Few shots from today and last night.


----------



## Homer Pimpson




----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 9 2009, 12:46 PM~14716793
> *I'm diggin the watch shot, nice one.
> *


I like that one too very simple but interesting.


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+Aug 7 2009, 09:00 PM~14706774-->
> 
> 
> 
> you will be alright! I was scared my first time! LOL. I took a shot of patron and chased it with a budlight and after that its was toda madre! hahaha just kidding. Post some up when you can!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: I shoulda' had jus one more to settle the nerves ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2009, 09:21 PM~14706940
> *you'll do fine homie,you take awesome pics already.just take alot of pics.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks DANA; your too kind!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Aug 9 2009, 01:18 AM~14714706
> *how'd they come out?
> *


Ummmmmmmmm ... It was defitnetly a learning expierence. :0  
I mean I'll defitnetly be more prepared for things I just wasn't anticipating. 
Like the grooms mother was in a wheel chair which just ended up taking more time then I anticipated. 
A couple situations that arose I allowed to take me out of my thought process which ended up making me fuck up some of the formal shots at the alter with the families. Soooooooo Pissed about that until I caught it :angry: 
and then i got caught off guard with the entrance process into the reception, their announcement of the bridal party was too fast as opposed to the my positioning and layout of their entrance way - that created a tough time to catch each couple at the right time & at the same place.

BUT you be the judge & let me know ...
These are just a few that I've touched up as of now. 




















Thanks to TONY for this one - no where as good as you do it, but I tried!


















this one's un editted


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Aug 9 2009, 09:17 PM~14719955
> *:biggrin: I shoulda' had jus one more to settle the nerves ...
> Thanks DANA; your too kind!
> Ummmmmmmmm ... It was defitnetly a learning expierence.  :0
> I mean I'll defitnetly be more prepared for things I just wasn't anticipating.
> Like the grooms mother was in a wheel chair which just ended up taking more time then I anticipated.
> A couple situations that arose I allowed to take me out of my thought process which ended up making me fuck up some of the formal shots at the alter with the families. Soooooooo Pissed about that until I caught it  :angry:
> and then i got caught off guard with the entrance process into the reception, their announcement of the bridal party was too fast as opposed to the my positioning and layout of their entrance way - that created a tough time to catch each couple at the right time & at the same place.
> 
> BUT you be the judge & let me know ...
> These are just a few that I've touched up as of now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to TONY for this one - no where as good as you do it, but I tried!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one's un editted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They all came out good.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Aug 9 2009, 07:17 PM~14719955
> *:biggrin: I shoulda' had jus one more to settle the nerves ...
> Thanks DANA; your too kind!
> Ummmmmmmmm ... It was defitnetly a learning expierence.  :0
> I mean I'll defitnetly be more prepared for things I just wasn't anticipating.
> Like the grooms mother was in a wheel chair which just ended up taking more time then I anticipated.
> A couple situations that arose I allowed to take me out of my thought process which ended up making me fuck up some of the formal shots at the alter with the families. Soooooooo Pissed about that until I caught it  :angry:
> and then i got caught off guard with the entrance process into the reception, their announcement of the bridal party was too fast as opposed to the my positioning and layout of their entrance way - that created a tough time to catch each couple at the right time & at the same place.
> 
> BUT you be the judge & let me know ...
> These are just a few that I've touched up as of now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to TONY for this one - no where as good as you do it, but I tried!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one's un editted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



They are going to be super happy with those! You did great, man that church is beautiful!


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Aug 9 2009, 08:17 PM~14719955
> *:biggrin: I shoulda' had jus one more to settle the nerves ...
> Thanks DANA; your too kind!
> Ummmmmmmmm ... It was defitnetly a learning expierence.  :0
> I mean I'll defitnetly be more prepared for things I just wasn't anticipating.
> Like the grooms mother was in a wheel chair which just ended up taking more time then I anticipated.
> A couple situations that arose I allowed to take me out of my thought process which ended up making me fuck up some of the formal shots at the alter with the families. Soooooooo Pissed about that until I caught it  :angry:
> and then i got caught off guard with the entrance process into the reception, their announcement of the bridal party was too fast as opposed to the my positioning and layout of their entrance way - that created a tough time to catch each couple at the right time & at the same place.
> 
> BUT you be the judge & let me know ...
> These are just a few that I've touched up as of now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to TONY for this one - no where as good as you do it, but I tried!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one's un editted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You did a great job bro.Congrats on your first wedding  :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Aug 9 2009, 09:17 PM~14719955
> *:biggrin: I shoulda' had jus one more to settle the nerves ...
> Thanks DANA; your too kind!
> Ummmmmmmmm ... It was defitnetly a learning expierence.  :0
> I mean I'll defitnetly be more prepared for things I just wasn't anticipating.
> Like the grooms mother was in a wheel chair which just ended up taking more time then I anticipated.
> A couple situations that arose I allowed to take me out of my thought process which ended up making me fuck up some of the formal shots at the alter with the families. Soooooooo Pissed about that until I caught it  :angry:
> and then i got caught off guard with the entrance process into the reception, their announcement of the bridal party was too fast as opposed to the my positioning and layout of their entrance way - that created a tough time to catch each couple at the right time & at the same place.
> 
> BUT you be the judge & let me know ...
> These are just a few that I've touched up as of now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to TONY for this one - no where as good as you do it, but I tried!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one's un editted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great job..!!!!!!


----------



## drasticbean

on the way to work...


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Aug 9 2009, 07:17 PM~14719955
> *:biggrin: I shoulda' had jus one more to settle the nerves ...
> Thanks DANA; your too kind!
> Ummmmmmmmm ... It was defitnetly a learning expierence.  :0
> I mean I'll defitnetly be more prepared for things I just wasn't anticipating.
> Like the grooms mother was in a wheel chair which just ended up taking more time then I anticipated.
> A couple situations that arose I allowed to take me out of my thought process which ended up making me fuck up some of the formal shots at the alter with the families. Soooooooo Pissed about that until I caught it  :angry:
> and then i got caught off guard with the entrance process into the reception, their announcement of the bridal party was too fast as opposed to the my positioning and layout of their entrance way - that created a tough time to catch each couple at the right time & at the same place.
> 
> BUT you be the judge & let me know ...
> These are just a few that I've touched up as of now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to TONY for this one - no where as good as you do it, but I tried!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one's un editted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man you did a great job homie. For being your first one you did excellent. You will only get better with time....before you know it, your confidence is going to be high and your going to be on top of everything  Congrats


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty+Aug 9 2009, 12:46 PM~14716793-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm diggin the watch shot, nice one.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Big Mando [email protected] 9 2009, 01:07 PM~14716879
> *x2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Homer Pimpson_@Aug 9 2009, 09:01 PM~14719801
> *I like that one too very simple but interesting.
> *


Thanks guys! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## GRS-HPR

BUT you be the judge & let me know ...
These are just a few that I've touched up as of now. 


















Thanks to TONY for this one - no where as good as you do it, but I tried!


















this one's un editted








[/quote]

great image tho i feel the last 2 need more light in the face region


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Aug 10 2009, 09:14 AM~14723146
> *great image tho i feel the last 2 need more light in the face region
> *


Thanks for the PDF ...

Yah that last one is unedited & I agree especially the little boy's face needs brought out more.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 9 2009, 07:22 PM~14719994
> *They all came out good.
> *


I agree! Great job!


----------



## nobueno

One from this weekend.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 9 2009, 11:41 PM~14722382
> *on the way to work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice lifestyle pics....not something we are used to on the west coast.


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 10 2009, 01:31 PM~14726482
> *One from this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Bad Ass Truck and Bad ASSS photo


----------



## flaked85

I'M THINKIN ABOUT BUYING A NIKON D90.WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Aug 10 2009, 05:26 PM~14728852
> *I'M THINKIN ABOUT BUYING A NIKON D90.WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK
> *


Buy it! You will not be sorry! :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 10 2009, 07:05 PM~14729261
> *Buy it! You will not be sorry!  :biggrin:
> *


x2 You will be happy :biggrin: 

By the way jae ...Thats a sweet shot bro !


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam+Aug 9 2009, 09:17 PM~14719955-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: I shoulda' had jus one more to settle the nerves ...
> Thanks DANA; your too kind!
> Ummmmmmmmm ... It was defitnetly a learning expierence.  :0
> I mean I'll defitnetly be more prepared for things I just wasn't anticipating.
> Like the grooms mother was in a wheel chair which just ended up taking more time then I anticipated.
> A couple situations that arose I allowed to take me out of my thought process which ended up making me fuck up some of the formal shots at the alter with the families. Soooooooo Pissed about that until I caught it  :angry:
> and then i got caught off guard with the entrance process into the reception, their announcement of the bridal party was too fast as opposed to the my positioning and layout of their entrance way - that created a tough time to catch each couple at the right time & at the same place.
> 
> BUT you be the judge & let me know ...
> These are just a few that I've touched up as of now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to TONY for this one - no where as good as you do it, but I tried!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one's un editted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love the set.....good job! As I am sure everyone has done.....thanks for the ideas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 03:31 PM~14726482
> *One from this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just sick!
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drasticbean_@Aug 10 2009, 01:41 AM~14722382
> *on the way to work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bro....you make me miss home  Nice shots!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 10 2009, 02:31 PM~14726482
> *One from this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Settings of this one?


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 11 2009, 06:31 AM~14726482
> *One from this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man thats one unbelievable photo man. Props........


----------



## Mr. 412

*Thank you all for your kind words ... * :worship: 

*BUT*


I'm only showing you all the good ones ... :0 :angry:  
Now let me show you what happened that upset me so and I've got nothing to recover from.

Again remember it was an incredible learning experience for me and learned a lot of what to do & what not to allow but when it got to be time for the FORMALS at the alter. Things were too rushed and did not go according to order of the shot list - which really didn't bother me but when they started dictating what was getting shot and when as I said before it took me out of my thought process and although I could have sworn I saw it OK through the lens it apparently wasn't OK ....

See what I mean










:burn: I'M SO BURNT every time I look at these. Now thankfully they're not ALL like this one, but it's bad enough that they are all for the grooms side of the family .... 

Now that's its all over I can look back at it and know and feel confident that it was just a bonehead move on my part & not an issue of lack of experience or knowledge. It just simply was a BONEHEAD move and I already know what to do to make sure it never happens again. BUT that certainly doesn't help or do anything for this situation & customer.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 9 2009, 11:41 PM~14722382
> *on the way to work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice Bean!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 11 2009, 04:54 AM~14733504
> *Settings of this one?
> *


Very simple. I just converted it to Black & White. :biggrin: 

Thanks everyone for the props. The truck was built in the owner's garage. Lots of fabrication went into the truck.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 10 2009, 01:31 PM~14726482
> *One from this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 10 2009, 07:11 PM~14728688
> *Nice lifestyle pics....not something we are used to on the west coast.
> *


should i go out and take more...????


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 11 2009, 09:38 AM~14734183
> *Very nice Bean!
> *


maybe i will start taking more pics... :dunno:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 11 2009, 05:52 PM~14739745
> *maybe i will start taking more pics... :dunno:
> *


Yessir! Please do! You got the eye!


----------



## big nuts




----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 11 2009, 08:25 PM~14740086
> *Yessir! Please do! You got the eye!
> *


im blind.... i'm trying to learn from you guys..


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 11 2009, 05:50 PM~14739722
> *should i go out and take more...????
> *



Yeah I like it...you know maybe some street stuff from back there...stuff that most of us don't see.


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Aug 11 2009, 08:50 PM~14739722-->
> 
> 
> 
> should i go out and take more...????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2009, 09:25 PM~14740086
> *Yessir! Please do! You got the eye!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-72 kutty_@Aug 11 2009, 09:58 PM~14740407
> *Yeah I like it...you know maybe some street stuff from back there...stuff that most of us don't see.
> *



I couldn't agree more! :yes: 

You could also take us on a tour of so much .... HIP HOP Mecca, Landmarks etc-etc ... 

Take us on a ride Mr. Bean


----------



## carsofabq

A few from this Last weekend


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 10 2009, 01:41 AM~14722382
> *on the way to work...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



AWESOME PICS HOMIE.


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 12 2009, 01:50 AM~14739722
> *should i go out and take more...????
> *


yes you have a cool style.

remember your pics from a few months back when you also took pics on your way to work, allways cool to see how the other side of the world looks like.


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 4 2009, 11:20 PM~14673913
> *Here's some of my homegirl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


beautifull, the selfportraits are cool to Provok!
keep it up!


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Aug 11 2009, 11:05 PM~14742899
> *A few from this Last weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice set bro...looking really good!

Here is one i shot over the weekend .

VIEJITOS C.C


----------



## BOUNZIN




----------



## drasticbean

*i was doing some shopping with my daughter and i was bored... 

this is a park near NYC college...this is union square park on 14 st..... tons of people every day all day .... *


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 12 2009, 07:43 PM~14751513
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was doing some shopping with my daughter and i was bored...
> 
> this is a park near NYC college.... tons of people every day all day ....
> *


I THOUGH IT WAS AROUND FORHAM RD! BX


----------



## drasticbean

*last week waiting for the train and running late for work.. i will try and take a pic of a crowded train platform.... *


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 12 2009, 09:44 PM~14751536
> *I THOUGH IT WAS AROUND FORHAM RD! BX
> *


*this is union square park on 14 st....*


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 12 2009, 07:48 PM~14751578
> *this is union square park on 14 st....
> *


YEAH BUT IT REMIND ME OF THE ONLY PLACE I BE AROUND WHEN I GO TO NY!
WHEN I GET MONEY IMA TRAVEL THE WHOLE BIG APPLE! NICE PIC BY THE WAY!


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## Twotonz

old photo that i just posted


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Aug 12 2009, 02:12 PM~14748723
> *Nice set bro...looking really good!
> 
> Here is one i shot over the weekend .
> 
> VIEJITOS C.C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thanks Nice shot love the black and white


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 12 2009, 09:33 PM~14752819
> *old photo that i just posted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr lowrider305




----------



## Mr lowrider305




----------



## nobueno

October 2009 hitting newsstands. Work by Erik Howard, El Volo and myself!


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 13 2009, 09:29 PM~14762476
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October 2009 hitting newsstands. Work by Erik Howard, El Volo and myself!
> *



Great issue guys .... 

Looking it over while on LayitLow & eating Chef Boyardee :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Aug 12 2009, 02:12 PM~14748723
> *Nice set bro...looking really good!
> 
> Here is one i shot over the weekend .
> 
> VIEJITOS C.C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats is a badass picture! :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

More pictures guys


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Heres a few I took on my way home from court monday, stoped by a skate park right out side down town.


----------



## Cadillac305




----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Aug 13 2009, 05:29 PM~14762476-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October 2009 hitting newsstands. Work by Erik Howard, El Volo and myself!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Jae! I look forward to seeing your work and Erik's work... I don't even know what shoot they featured of mine, but I'll be sure to check it out soon. Damn, check out Danny's badass convertible on the cover! :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Steel City Fam_@Aug 13 2009, 06:32 PM~14763162
> *Great issue guys ....
> 
> Looking it over while on LayitLow & eating Chef Boyardee  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Aug 12 2009, 11:19 PM~14753386
> *Thanks Nice shot love the black and white
> *



carsofabq , Big mando ,


Thanks fellas!



Jae, thanks for the update on the lrm .Ill be sure to scoop one up.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Cadillac305_@Aug 13 2009, 10:03 PM~14765300
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I really like these!  :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

Here's one from last night's art walk in downtown Los Angeles.


----------



## Cadillac305

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 14 2009, 10:34 AM~14767895
> *I really like these!    :biggrin:
> *


thanks man, more will be coming soon  just gotta get off my ass and attend more meetings

here's some goodies from the past


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Cadillac305_@Aug 14 2009, 12:20 PM~14769445
> *thanks man, more will be coming soon    just gotta get off my ass and attend more meetings
> 
> here's some goodies from the past
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Now those graffity ones are sick.Very nice bro :cheesy:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 14 2009, 09:42 AM~14767965
> *Here's one from last night's art walk in downtown Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a great shot jae.


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 14 2009, 10:42 AM~14767965
> *Here's one from last night's art walk in downtown Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice shot Jae, his wife's back piece is off the chain.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 14 2009, 10:42 AM~14767965
> *Here's one from last night's art walk in downtown Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you have a pic of the whole peice....
thats beautiful.....!


----------



## 77doba

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 12 2009, 07:54 PM~14751649
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice shot, walk down a block or so and have one of my favorite stores, strand


----------



## Richard Slapson




----------



## Stickz

Venice








Fuzz, Dee's trey


----------



## Stickz




----------



## Stickz

Sunrise today... had to take the pup outside


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Aug 16 2009, 05:15 AM~14782755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 13 2009, 06:29 PM~14762476
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October 2009 hitting newsstands. Work by Erik Howard, El Volo and myself!
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 14 2009, 08:42 AM~14767965
> *Here's one from last night's art walk in downtown Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Shot Homie


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.

What do you guys think about these.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Alot of great shots in here! Keep em coming!


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## flaked85

> What do you guys think about these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO YOU HAVE ANYMORE PICS OF THIS MONTE HOMIE.


----------



## mr.casper

> What do you guys think about these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DO YOU HAVE ANYMORE PICS OF THIS MONTE HOMIE.
> 
> 
> 
> x2 :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Aug 16 2009, 04:57 AM~14782729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












here's my version


----------



## mr.casper

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Aug 16 2009, 06:45 PM~14786462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my VIRGIN*


MORE OF UR VIRGIN! :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 16 2009, 06:47 PM~14786482
> *:biggrin:
> MORE OF UR VIRGIN! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 16 2009, 05:13 PM~14785760
> *Alot of great shots in here! Keep em coming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CLASSIC PIC!
P


----------



## drasticbean

:thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz




----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 17 2009, 02:24 AM~14789838
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOK AT HER LIPS.......!!!!!!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## 77doba

heres a few pics from a show i went to today...lemme know what you think!


----------



## 77doba

heres some more...


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Aug 16 2009, 08:45 PM~14786462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my version
> *


i wouldnt mind shooting her.. :thumbsup:


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Aug 16 2009, 08:00 PM~14786094
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


i think i do ill have to check.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

FREAKS!! - Sorry I have not been on here in sometime now. I was out of the country on a cruise/vacation after having shot a wedding in Naples, Florida. I'll post pics once I have them edited, but here is one for now. 













Steel City - Sorry to hear that you did not get to execute the formals as you had planned on your wedding coverage. Just out of curiousity what went wrong? When you took the formals did you take more than one shot? 

- tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Just finished editing a shoot I did of a cute little girl before I headed to Naples. Here are a few, hope you enjoy.

- tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

a few more.

- tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

all for now.

- tony valadez


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Aug 16 2009, 05:45 PM~14786462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's my version
> *


:wow: Damn, that girl is strong! :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Cadillac305_@Aug 14 2009, 10:20 AM~14769445
> *thanks man, more will be coming soon    just gotta get off my ass and attend more meetings
> here's some goodies from the past
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: Badass locale!


----------



## STKNIMPALA

:thumbsup:


----------



## 2LOW_4THA_STREETS




----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 17 2009, 09:51 AM~14791944
> *:wow: Damn, that girl is strong!  :biggrin:
> *


thats what i thought :0


----------



## nobueno

Lot of great work in here! Keep posting everyone! 

BTW, check out my photography thread the one and only TwoTonz started. Link in my signature!


----------



## BOUNZIN

thats bad ass right there


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 17 2009, 12:46 PM~14794143
> *Lot of great work in here! Keep posting everyone!
> 
> BTW, check out my photography thread the one and only TwoTonz started. Link in my signature!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 17 2009, 01:46 PM~14794143
> *Lot of great work in here! Keep posting everyone!
> 
> BTW, check out my photography thread the one and only TwoTonz started. Link in my signature!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 16 2009, 05:13 PM~14785760
> *Alot of great shots in here! Keep em coming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shot Homie


----------



## BIGMIKE

nice pics everyone  

heres one from this past weekend at Elysian Park


----------



## SICK SHOTS

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 17 2009, 01:46 PM~14794143
> *Lot of great work in here! Keep posting everyone!
> 
> BTW, check out my photography thread the one and only TwoTonz started. Link in my signature!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


MMMMMMMMM OK JAE !!!!!!!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 18 2009, 07:12 AM~14802543
> *nice pics everyone
> 
> heres one from this past weekend at Elysian Park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice BigMike!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Aug 18 2009, 10:15 AM~14804086
> *MMMMMMMMM OK JAE !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Art, you know I have to try and copy your shots! :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## nobueno




----------



## SouthsideLife




----------



## GRS-HPR

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 19 2009, 03:26 AM~14804206
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any more pics or info on this homie its tightt


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

I had a wedding in Florida two weeks ago and one of the brides' maids was Tamera of the TV show Sister/Sister, one of the twins. Purposely took this 
shot with me in it, sorta! Either way just thought I'd share a behind the scenes photo with you all.

- tony valadez

photo details - 1/160 sec. @ 2.8 @ ISO 250


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Aug 19 2009, 10:20 AM~14814844
> *I had a wedding in Florida two weeks ago and one of the brides' maids was Tamera of the TV show Sister/Sister, one of the twins. Purposely took this
> shot with me in it, sorta! Either way just thought I'd share a behind the scenes photo with you all.
> 
> - tony valadez
> 
> photo details - 1/160 sec. @ 2.8 @ ISO 250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



AWESOME!!!


----------



## SICK SHOTS

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 18 2009, 10:25 AM~14804190
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: Art, you know I have to try and copy your shots!  :biggrin:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


AWWW JAE , UR JUST TRYING 2 MAKE ME FEEL GOOD , LOL GOOD JOB !!! WHAT SHOWS U HITTING UP THIS WEEKEND ? VIEJITOS O.C. ??? THATS ALWAYS A NICE SHOW !!! I CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT MONTH'S ISSUE OF LOWRIDER !!! WHAT ELSE IS GOING ON , WHAT'S NEW ???


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Aug 19 2009, 10:56 AM~14817127
> *AWWW JAE , UR JUST TRYING 2 MAKE ME FEEL GOOD , LOL GOOD JOB !!!  WHAT SHOWS U HITTING UP THIS WEEKEND ?  VIEJITOS O.C. ???  THATS ALWAYS A NICE SHOW !!!  I CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT MONTH'S ISSUE  OF LOWRIDER !!!  WHAT ELSE IS GOING ON , WHAT'S NEW ???
> *


WAT UP SICK SHOTS  

STREETLOW IS COMING UP AUG 30 AT OC FAIRGROUNDS...ANYONE FROM SO. CAL GOING??


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 18 2009, 09:16 AM~14804090
> *Nice BigMike!
> *


THANKS JAE :biggrin: YOU GOING TO THE STREETLOW SHOW AUG. 30TH?


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Aug 19 2009, 11:56 AM~14817127
> *AWWW JAE , UR JUST TRYING 2 MAKE ME FEEL GOOD , LOL GOOD JOB !!!  WHAT SHOWS U HITTING UP THIS WEEKEND ?  VIEJITOS O.C. ???  THATS ALWAYS A NICE SHOW !!!  I CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT MONTH'S ISSUE  OF LOWRIDER !!!  WHAT ELSE IS GOING ON , WHAT'S NEW ???
> *


Art, I don't think I'll be at any shows this weekend. I'm on call for work and I have been slammed all week and its only wednesday! 

Not much going on just doing more features for LRM. Next month's is going to be good!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 19 2009, 01:27 PM~14818137
> *THANKS JAE  :biggrin:  YOU GOING TO THE STREETLOW SHOW AUG. 30TH?
> *


I'm not sure. I think I have something else going on that day.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Aug 19 2009, 06:53 AM~14814285
> *any more pics or info on this homie its tightt
> *


I have to save the rest for LRM. It will be in a future issue.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

What's up Jae! I saw the techniques layout in LRM! The group photo Is sick! Great work!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Aug 17 2009, 02:59 PM~14794794
> *Nice shot Homie
> *


Thanks bro! Here is the latest
edition to my collection.


----------



## SICK SHOTS

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 19 2009, 01:26 PM~14818128
> *WAT UP SICK SHOTS
> 
> STREETLOW IS COMING UP AUG 30 AT OC FAIRGROUNDS...ANYONE FROM SO. CAL GOING??
> *


I'M NOT SURE BUT I CAN TRY N FIND OUT !!! I THINK ADAM FROM O.C. IS GONNA TAKE THE MONTE OUT , NOT SURE BOUT ANY1 ELSE YET !!!


----------



## SICK SHOTS

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 19 2009, 01:50 PM~14818391
> *Art, I don't think I'll be at any shows this weekend. I'm on call for work and I have been slammed all week and its only wednesday!
> 
> Not much going on just doing more features for LRM. Next month's is going to be good!
> *


THAT SUCKS , I GUESS IT'S JUST GONNA B ME N BIG MIKE HOLDING IT DOWN OUT THERE , IT'S ALL GOOD !!! " TWO TONS " WHERE U AT BIG DOGG ??? GO DOWN 2 THE STREETLOW SHOW IN COSTA MASA !!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 18 2009, 07:12 AM~14802543
> *nice pics everyone
> 
> heres one from this past weekend at Elysian Park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Feelin this one bro! I love shooting them hop sessions too!


----------



## Cadillac305




----------



## drasticbean

here are few i took today... please comment...

*i was leaving working this morning at 6am .... *


----------



## drasticbean

this was down the block from my 2nd job... before i went home i took a few pics..


----------



## drasticbean

*bright and early this morning.... on the way home....*


----------



## drasticbean

*some people walking to school ..... columbia university...*


----------



## drasticbean

*im about to go down into the train station...*










*so quiet at the station this early....*


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

*bean what happened to that pic of me and u in san berdo that ur boy took?*


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Aug 19 2009, 09:14 PM~14821689
> *bean what happened to that pic of me and u in san berdo that ur boy took?
> *


i got it.. send it to you later bro.. when i get home


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 19 2009, 07:16 PM~14821708
> *i got it.. send it to you later bro.. when i get home
> *


ull forget but ok :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Aug 19 2009, 09:18 PM~14821732
> *ull forget but ok :biggrin:
> *


PM like 20x to remind me...... :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean

*almost home at 8am...*


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 19 2009, 02:55 PM~14819019
> *What's up Jae! I saw the techniques layout in LRM! The group photo Is sick! Great work!
> *


Thanks Big Mando, I may have to post up some outakes from the shoot. I was on a super tall ladder in the back of a full size pick up truck when I shot that photo! :0 :0


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Aug 19 2009, 03:09 PM~14819141
> *THAT SUCKS , I GUESS IT'S JUST GONNA B ME N BIG MIKE HOLDING IT DOWN OUT THERE , IT'S  ALL GOOD !!!  " TWO TONS " WHERE U AT BIG DOGG ???  GO DOWN 2 THE STREETLOW SHOW IN COSTA MASA !!!
> *


I might show up, don't count me out just yet! 

Hey Bean! Great shots!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Aug 19 2009, 03:09 PM~14819141
> *THAT SUCKS , I GUESS IT'S JUST GONNA B ME N BIG MIKE HOLDING IT DOWN OUT THERE , IT'S  ALL GOOD !!!  " TWO TONS " WHERE U AT BIG DOGG ???  GO DOWN 2 THE STREETLOW SHOW IN COSTA MASA !!!
> *


sorry homie....i dont really even go to the SLM shows up here


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 19 2009, 07:11 PM~14821668
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im about to go down into the train station...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so quiet at the station this early....
> *



Really like that second one Bean.,..nice shot


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 19 2009, 11:34 PM~14823339
> *Really like that second one Bean.,..nice shot
> *


thanks.. thats big coming from you ..!!!!


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 19 2009, 10:29 PM~14822536
> *I might show up, don't count me out just yet!
> 
> Hey Bean! Great shots!
> *


thank you very much sensei.. :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 19 2009, 07:32 PM~14821863
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> almost home at 8am...
> *



Hey Bean!
GREAT TO SEE YOU'RE CITY! YOU SHOULD SHOW IT OFF MORE OFTEN.
PURO


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 19 2009, 10:27 PM~14823963
> *thank you very much  sensei.. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Now get of LIL and get out and start shooting some more of the Big Apple!


----------



## nobueno

This is back in 2004 with a Fuji P&S. I loved that camera!


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 20 2009, 10:44 AM~14826331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats awsome!

I took a picture of a note which was a sticky that said...

Have you seen my daddy? Tell him we will be waiting!"

:tears:

Since then I have never opened that picture back up


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 19 2009, 10:24 PM~14823939
> *thanks.. thats big coming from you ..!!!!
> *



No problem man, but I'm a nobody...just a fan of the pics.
:biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 20 2009, 12:36 PM~14828571
> *No problem man, but I'm a nobody...just a fan of the pics.
> :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: You're the man Kutty! You keep us all striving to shoot as well as you do!


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Aug 19 2009, 12:52 PM~14818413-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure. I think I have something else going on that day.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool. ill be out there, give me a call if you end up going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by SICK [email protected] 19 2009, 02:07 PM~14819117
> *I'M NOT SURE BUT I CAN TRY N FIND OUT !!!  I THINK ADAM FROM O.C. IS GONNA TAKE THE MONTE OUT , NOT SURE BOUT ANY1 ELSE YET !!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big Mando 88_@Aug 19 2009, 02:11 PM~14819155
> *Feelin this one bro! I love shooting them hop sessions too!
> *


yea me too..i like getting the whole scene with the people in it too


----------



## BOUNZIN




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Aug 20 2009, 04:50 PM~14831390
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Aug 19 2009, 07:15 PM~14821702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 19 2009, 02:59 PM~14819051
> *Thanks bro! Here is the latest
> edition to my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work Homie


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Aug 20 2009, 05:32 PM~14831849
> *Nice work Homie
> *


thanks bro! Just tryin to raise my game to a NOBUENO Level! LOL jk Jae you the man! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Aug 19 2009, 07:26 PM~14821811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this one is tight!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 19 2009, 08:27 PM~14822520
> *Thanks Big Mando, I may have to post up some outakes from the shoot. I was on  a super tall ladder in the back of a full size pick up truck when I shot that photo!  :0  :0
> *


Hell no! I dont do well on ladders. When I get more that 3 feet off sturdy ground im not happy! LOL


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Aug 17 2009, 09:24 AM~14791740
> *Just finished editing a shoot I did of a cute little girl before I headed to Naples. Here are a few, hope you enjoy.
> 
> - tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the second one is classic! nice work Tony!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 

How shot it first?????? lol they are both good looking shots! :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## 72 kutty

I haven't shot much lately but here's some from the last show...


----------



## nobueno

Very nice Kutty!

Puro sent me a gift yesterday! Sick huh?!


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 21 2009, 11:05 AM~14839131
> *Very nice Kutty!
> 
> Puro sent me a gift yesterday! Sick huh?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That is nice.


----------



## mxcn_roc

Hey guys, I'm selling off some of the things I don't use anymore. PM me if interested.

 

*Vintage Mole-Richardson Light Case = $65*

































*3 Coltrane Heavy Duty Lightstands on wheels = $50 each*_(willing to make a deal if you take all 3)_









*Westcott Softbox 24"x32" = $100*_(will throw in a generic speedring)_


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+Aug 16 2009, 08:13 PM~14785760-->
> 
> 
> 
> Alot of great shots in here! Keep em coming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CLASSY & ELEGANT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2009, 12:20 PM~14791707
> *FREAKS!! -   Sorry I have not been on here in sometime now. I was out of the country on a cruise/vacation after having shot a wedding in Naples, Florida. I'll post pics once I have them edited, but here is one for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steel City - Sorry to hear that you did not get to execute the formals as you had planned on your wedding coverage. Just out of curiousity what went wrong? When you took the formals did you take more than one shot?
> 
> - tony valadez
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On the beach ceremony - amazing!
> 
> Mr. Valadez .... it was nothing short of just a bonehead move. My nerves were getting the best of me, I wasn't ready for the Grooms mom's situation ( just wish I would've known a head of time )
> What it was; was I had more than one shot but I was in manual focus ( shoulda' been in auto until I get more time & experience under my belt ) but in manual focus & nerves and trying to think of everything as I looked through the lens it seemed in focus & clear, but it obviously wasn't.
> Nothing more, Nothing less
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tonyvaladez.com_@Aug 17 2009, 12:24 PM~14791740
> *Just finished editing a shoot I did of a cute little girl before I headed to Naples. Here are a few, hope you enjoy.
> 
> - tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Amazing once again! She is so adorable !!!


----------



## Mr. 412

See if I can slightly redeem myself with a show from last Sunday ...


----------



## 72 kutty

Some pics from a rat rod show a few weeks ago...


----------



## GRS-HPR

NEW EFFECT I HAVE APPLIED TO MY MATES FORD ROADSTER NEW IMAGES FROM RAT ROD DAY AUSTRALIA 2 COME IN NEXT FEW WEEKS:0


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Aug 21 2009, 08:28 PM~14843909
> *See if I can slightly redeem myself with a show from last Sunday ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i like that regal shot! looking good


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 21 2009, 09:14 PM~14844339
> *Some pics from a rat rod show a few weeks ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those look good. i like them ratrods


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Aug 21 2009, 11:56 PM~14845807
> *NEW EFFECT I HAVE APPLIED TO MY MATES FORD ROADSTER NEW IMAGES FROM RAT ROD DAY AUSTRALIA 2 COME IN NEXT FEW WEEKS:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like the color tone on this one! god job!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Aug 21 2009, 08:28 PM~14843909
> *See if I can slightly redeem myself with a show from last Sunday ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shots Homie


----------



## Homer Pimpson

I like the watermarks everyomne is coming up with. I need to make one but I don't know what name to use.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

I went to the Phantom Sightings /Low & Slow event yesterday in phx. It was a great exhibit. Here are a couple of shots.


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 23 2009, 01:00 PM~14854339
> *I went to the Phantom Sightings /Low & Slow event yesterday in phx. It was a great exhibit. Here are a couple of shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88+Aug 22 2009, 11:54 AM~14847112-->
> 
> 
> 
> i like that regal shot! looking good
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Mando .... Greatly Appreciated !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CHUKO [email protected] 23 2009, 09:46 AM~14852959
> *Nice shots Homie
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks CHUKO !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big Mando 88_@Aug 23 2009, 05:20 PM~14855476
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man; That's DOPE!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Aug 23 2009, 03:27 PM~14855925
> *Thanks Mando .... Greatly Appreciated !
> Thanks CHUKO !
> Man; That's DOPE!
> *


thanks bro!


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 23 2009, 11:00 AM~14854339
> *I went to the Phantom Sightings /Low & Slow event yesterday in phx. It was a great exhibit. Here are a couple of shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice Mando!


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 23 2009, 08:23 PM~14858610
> *Very nice Mando!
> *


Thanks Jae


----------



## nobueno

Majestics Show Today


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 23 2009, 08:58 PM~14859159
> *Majestics Show Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice one Jae, lookin good on the post processing too. Nice job


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty+Aug 21 2009, 08:14 PM~14844339-->
> 
> 
> 
> Some pics from a rat rod show a few weeks ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> badass photos kutty :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big Mando 88_@Aug 23 2009, 01:20 PM~14855476
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice shot mando


----------



## JROCK

WELCOME ALL RESPECTED PHOTOGRAPHERS OF ALL VARIOUS LEVELS, STYLES, AND SKILLS! :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

SO FAR SOME OF OUR SPONSORS ARE NAPA, MARTIN SENOR PAINT, CORRUPT, GALAXY WIRE WHEEL, FRITO LAY, CROSSROADS DENTAL, OLIVE GARDEN, MIKE LAMBERSON DRAGGIN LINES, MIKE TIPIT PINSTRIPING, ALSO, WE WILL BE GIVING GOODIE BAGS FROM MARTIN SENOR PAINTS AND NAPA AUTO. 

TO THA TOP! THE MAN HAS SPOKEN! THE PEOPLES LOWRIDER SHOW HAS GONE TO ANOTHER LEVEL! TELL ONE TELL ALL! FROM THE NEW SCHOOL TO THA {OLD SCHOOL}! GET THOSE RIDES READY! REMEMBER! IT'S NOT ABOUT THE QUANTITY! IT'S THE QUALITY! FOR THE BADDEST OF THE BAD! THIS WILL BE THE SHOW STOPPER SHOW FOR THE END OF THE YEAR!

:thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup:
CITIZENS BUSINESS BANK ARENA!
http://www.cbbankarena.com/
MARRIOTT HOTEL
http://www.marriott.com/hotels/travel/ontc...e=&app=resvlink
STARWOOD HOTELS.COM
http://southerncalifornia.destinations.sta...a_012209_NAD_FM
HOOTERS! {NEAR ARENA}! :biggrin: 
http://www.westcoasthooters.com/
CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR MORE INFO.! 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=489087 :ugh:  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: :nicoderm: uffin:









































TO SEE MORE CLICK LINK BELOW! :thumbsup: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14557712


----------



## 77doba

i got a few pics, any opinions, lemme have em!


----------



## 77doba

a couple more...


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 23 2009, 10:32 PM~14860426
> *Nice one Jae, lookin good on the post processing too. Nice job
> *


Thanks Kutty! I liked the original but I thought I could tweek it a little.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 24 2009, 09:51 AM~14863236
> *Thanks Kutty! I liked the original but I thought I could tweek it a little.
> *



Yeah I liked it....really like your post processing work. Some peeps get too carried away and it takes away from the photo. I like your work, they give an artistic impression without taking away from the actual photos.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Anyone have a suggestion on a water mark I could use.


----------



## 2LOW_4THA_STREETS




----------



## aceuh

Just some assorted shots...all point and shoot.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

SPROCKETS MAGAZINE is looking for a freelance photographer in the riverside, o.c., and LA area! If interested you can find my email address below in my signature, send my an email with samples! Also it would be a plus if you have access to a studio. Thank you and I hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 24 2009, 03:24 PM~14867251
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty

Nothing too fancy about the photography on this one but thought I would throw it in here...
:biggrin:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by aceuh_@Aug 24 2009, 02:55 PM~14866344
> *Just some assorted shots...all point and shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice shots man :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 24 2009, 04:24 PM~14867251
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 24 2009, 09:57 PM~14871107
> *Nothing too fancy about the photography on this one but thought I would throw it in here...
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: :worship: :around: :wow: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com+Aug 17 2009, 09:20 AM~14791707-->
> 
> 
> 
> FREAKS!! -  Sorry I have not been on here in sometime now. I was out of the country on a cruise/vacation after having shot a wedding in Naples, Florida. I'll post pics once I have them edited, but here is one for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - tony valadez
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you always producing some sick shots Tony
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2009, 07:12 AM~14802543
> *nice pics everyone
> 
> heres one from this past weekend at Elysian Park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2009, 10:26 AM~14804206
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2009, 07:26 PM~14821811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2009, 08:44 AM~14826331
> *This is back in 2004 with a Fuji P&S. I loved that camera!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats bad ass
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Steel City [email protected] 21 2009, 08:28 PM~14843909
> *See if I can slightly redeem myself with a show from last Sunday ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the street scene pics are bad ass
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 72 [email protected] 21 2009, 09:14 PM~14844339
> *Some pics from a rat rod show a few weeks ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sick
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big Mando 88_@Aug 23 2009, 11:00 AM~14854339
> *I went to the Phantom Sightings /Low & Slow event yesterday in phx. It was a great exhibit. Here are a couple of shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


creative shot mando


----------



## Twotonz

from yesterdays photoshoot


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 25 2009, 01:30 AM~14872086
> *from yesterdays photoshoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 25 2009, 12:30 AM~14872086
> *from yesterdays photoshoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 25 2009, 01:30 AM~14872086
> *from yesterdays photoshoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dammmmmmm


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Any of you bros have a recomendation for a decent lense for the Nikon D40?


----------



## BOUNZIN




----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 25 2009, 06:44 AM~14872913
> *Any of you bros have a recomendation for a decent lense for the Nikon D40?
> *


Nikkor 18-135mm is a good choice.Its fast focus, very sharp and light.And you could zoom with it as well.a few feet back from object at 55mm and snap :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 25 2009, 02:30 AM~14872086
> *from yesterdays photoshoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Oh my ... :wow:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Aug 25 2009, 12:03 AM~14872273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



GOOD SHOT!
P


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 24 2009, 11:30 PM~14872086
> *from yesterdays photoshoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice! who is the cutie?


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 25 2009, 02:31 PM~14877383
> *nice! who is the cutie?
> *


her name is Jahara....shes been in and out of modeling for a couple of years now. I might be doing more stuff with her soon


----------



## Twotonz

from a XVnera i shot on Saturday


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 25 2009, 06:00 PM~14879417
> *from a XVnera i shot on Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a good shot!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

I lil something I shot last dec


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

thanks two tonz and steel city for the kind words. here are a few from that wedding in florida.

- tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

one of the bride's maids was Tamera from the old TV Show Sister/Sister

- t


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Aug 25 2009, 09:08 PM~14881924
> *one of the bride's maids was Tamera from the old TV Show Sister/Sister
> 
> - t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


never heard of it :dunno: 


















ok i did :biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## Twotonz

is that the guy from Daisy of Love?


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

YEAH - that was him too! and there was someone else in the wedding from American Idol but hell if I know which one and who? The crazy maid of honor showing off her bikini bottom is also on TV but not quite sure what show or what she's been on either.

- t


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

last ones from this wedding... :biggrin: 

- t


----------



## GRS-HPR




----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Aug 25 2009, 09:40 PM~14882329
> *YEAH - that was him too! and there was someone else in the wedding from American Idol but hell if I know which one and who? The crazy maid of honor showing off her bikini bottom is also on TV but not quite sure what show or what she's been on either.
> 
> - t
> *


the maid of honor looked like a lil hottie

whats up with that "Bad Motherfucker" lighter? Dont tell me Samuel L Jackson or Quintan Tatantino was their also


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com+Aug 26 2009, 12:40 AM~14882329-->
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH - that was him too! and there was someone else in the wedding from American Idol but hell if I know which one and who? The crazy maid of honor showing off her bikini bottom is also on TV but not quite sure what show or what she's been on either.
> 
> - t
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now was that shot a spur of the moment shot, or how do you proposition something like that :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Aug 26 2009, 04:33 AM~14884102
> *the maid of honor looked like a lil hottie
> 
> whats up with that "Bad Motherfucker" lighter?  Dont tell me Samuel L Jackson or Quintan Tatantino was their also
> *


I was thinking the same thing !!!


----------



## Ecalderon

Great looking at your pictures as always tony...

Twotonz....thats a beautiful 15 you shot.

Big Mando....Nicely done bro.


Overall ...ALOT OF GOOD WORK HERE 
:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 26 2009, 12:33 AM~14884102
> *the maid of honor looked like a lil hottie
> 
> whats up with that "Bad Motherfucker" lighter?  Dont tell me Samuel L Jackson or Quintan Tatantino was their also
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

at the rehearsal the day before the bride gave those yellow bikini's to her bride's maids and wanted the girls to wear them under their dresses and the bride said they should stick their asses out to me the next day to get an "ass" shot. well needless to say the other three girls really did not want to and it was almost quiting time the day of the wedding and the bride's maids were all on the dance floor and the alcohol had already kicked in. the bride yelled did you get the bikini bottom shots and right there and then that one bent over and stuck her ass out. so quick on the draw and on the right side at the right time and BAM! culo shot. :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 26 2009, 02:33 AM~14884102
> *the maid of honor looked like a lil hottie
> 
> whats up with that "Bad Motherfucker" lighter?  Dont tell me Samuel L Jackson or Quintan Tatantino was their also
> *



no they weren't but that would have been bad ass if either of them had been there.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 24 2009, 10:57 PM~14871107
> *Nothing too fancy about the photography on this one but thought I would throw it in here...
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Nice


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 24 2009, 09:54 AM~14863285
> *Yeah I liked it....really like your post processing work. Some peeps get too carried away and it takes away from the photo. I like your work, they give an artistic impression without taking away from the actual photos.
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: Thanks Kutty, means alot coming from you. Post processing is something new to me. I like that it can improve a photo or even change the whole image.


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## [email protected]

this picture right here is great! :biggrin: 



everyones pics in here are great, alot of true art work  keep it up fellas


----------



## 72 kutty




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 27 2009, 10:10 PM~14905246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what her name???? :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 25 2009, 05:00 PM~14879417
> *from a XVnera i shot on Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice shot Twotonz :thumbsup:
i also did a 15 couple weeks back


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 28 2009, 10:14 AM~14907878
> *nice shot Twotonz :thumbsup:
> i also did a 15 couple weeks back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


She looks sad.


----------



## ONECLEANREGAL

:uh: :uh:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 28 2009, 08:14 AM~14907878
> *nice shot Twotonz :thumbsup:
> i also did a 15 couple weeks back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_pobrecita, la reganaron_


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 28 2009, 09:29 AM~14909236
> *pobrecita, la reganaron
> *


naw she was sad, it was the father and daughter dance.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

this was a first for me.. I got contracted to shoot a baptism last Sunday.
Here are a few from that day..

t


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 27 2009, 11:12 PM~14904547
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this picture right here is great! :biggrin:
> everyones pics in here are great, alot of true art work   keep it up fellas
> *


you like this.....????
just my random pic i took...


----------



## Homer Pimpson

A few pics I took tonight 



























These were taken about 9:00 at night using ISO 1600 with a 1 second exposure.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Stopped and took some pics of the chemical plants.


----------



## carsofabq

Nice self portrait


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.




----------



## BigMandoAZ

Here are some pics I shot at the Lowrider Supreme Cruise Night here in Phoenix. My business partner Al Luna Sixty4 Promotions and I threw an event for Puro & LS Brand that was a success. Here are a few from the event.

Models: Bindi Baby, Misfit Maiko, Reyna


















































































If you guys want to see more pics and vids from people who attended check out the az-side thread under lowrider general :biggrin:


----------



## SICK SHOTS




----------



## SICK SHOTS




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## mxcn_roc

Looking good, everyone.


----------



## mxcn_roc

Some studio work:




























I got a lot of stuff lined up for when the weather gets better. In the mean time, I'll stick to the indoors.


----------



## Anthony Mair

im just here stopping by trying to get a lowrider to shoot in Las Vegas, i think i got one tho

heres some of my work


----------



## Anthony Mair




----------



## Ecalderon

Very nice work ANTHONY....


----------



## mxcn_roc

Cool work, Anthony. I'm loving those motion shots. 

I can't figure out if it's all post work or you have access to one of those booms that hooks up under the car and extends up to the side of the car...which in turn allows you to take those type of shots.


----------



## Anthony Mair

Thanks guys
Yeah I have a rig that attaches to the car. I have some nice ideas for rolling shots of lowriders


----------



## Twotonz

sick shots Anthony and nice post work also


----------



## Knightstalker

*
4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Knightstalker, RO 4 LIFE, Twotonz
*

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 31 2009, 08:18 PM~14942205
> *Some studio work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a lot of stuff lined up for when the weather gets better.  In the mean time, I'll stick to the indoors.
> *


you aint a big fan of shadows


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 1 2009, 12:10 PM~14948336
> *
> 4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Knightstalker, RO 4 LIFE, Twotonz
> 
> 
> :wave: :wave: :wave:
> *


sup man...Vegas this year?


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 1 2009, 12:11 PM~14948346
> *you aint a big fan of shadows
> *


Nope...especially on the indoor stuff with the white backdrops. The cleaner looking the better. Plus, that comes in helpful if I want to mask everything out and use it in a photo composite.


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 1 2009, 01:12 PM~14948353
> *sup man...Vegas this year?
> *



It's a must homie... :yes: :werd:


Last year I couldn't make the show because I had to come home sunday morning...


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Aug 27 2009, 07:39 PM~14903415
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Richard Slapson

page 429 is full of greatness :wow:


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Nice pics Anthony!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: 
Heres a few from a lil picnic we threw:








































































:biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 31 2009, 08:18 PM~14942205
> *Some studio work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a lot of stuff lined up for when the weather gets better.  In the mean time, I'll stick to the indoors.
> *


Very nice Carlos!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Anthony Mair_@Sep 1 2009, 01:47 AM~14945025
> *im just here stopping by trying to get a lowrider to shoot in Las Vegas, i think i got one tho
> 
> heres some of my work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work Anthony. I know a couple of Lowrider photogs have talked about investing in a rig for rolling shots.


----------



## GRS-HPR

more to come fathersday weekend (ext weekend)


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Sep 1 2009, 06:21 PM~14952174
> *Nice pics Anthony!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:
> Heres a few from a lil picnic we threw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


nice pics, but you guys threw a lil picnic at whitecastle


----------



## STKNIMPALA




----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Sep 2 2009, 07:41 AM~14957166
> *nice pics, but you guys threw a lil picnic at whitecastle
> *


Ha ha :biggrin: naw we always hit the streets afterwards


----------



## Who Productions

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=6&t=494087


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Sep 1 2009, 07:21 PM~14952174
> *Nice pics Anthony!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:
> Heres a few from a lil picnic we threw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



Great set ragtoproy...


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by STKNIMPALA_@Sep 2 2009, 12:32 PM~14959654
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats a cute picture of your little boy STKNMPALA.. :thumbsup:


----------



## STKNIMPALA

magicmayhem... Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 1 2009, 12:24 PM~14948454
> *It's a must homie... :yes: :werd:
> Last year I couldn't make the show because I had to come home sunday morning...
> *


Hit me up when you over their.....last year Kutty, Toro and Myself got ALL FUCKED UP! :biggrin: 

if anybody else goes to Vegas hit me up in PM....ill shoot you my number so we can get all fucked up over their


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 2 2009, 05:16 PM~14963470
> *Hit me up when you over their.....last year Kutty, Toro and Myself got ALL FUCKED UP!  :biggrin:
> 
> if anybody else goes to Vegas hit me up in PM....ill shoot you my number so we can get all fucked up over their
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 2 2009, 06:46 PM~14963782
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


you going?


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 2 2009, 07:16 PM~14963470
> *Hit me up when you over their.....last year Kutty, Toro and Myself got ALL FUCKED UP!  :biggrin:
> 
> if anybody else goes to Vegas hit me up in PM....ill shoot you my number so we can get all fucked up over their
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 2 2009, 05:51 PM~14963835
> *you going?
> *


i want to but not sure yet, ill hit you up for sure tho if i go. you know im down to pound all nite! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 2 2009, 06:16 PM~14963470
> *Hit me up when you over their.....last year Kutty, Toro and Myself got ALL FUCKED UP!  :biggrin:
> 
> if anybody else goes to Vegas hit me up in PM....ill shoot you my number so we can get all fucked up over their
> *



I paid for that shit the next day....couldn't even eat.


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Sep 2 2009, 08:31 PM~14964310
> *I paid for that shit the next day....couldn't even eat.
> *


:thumbsup: That's the way to do it... :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Sep 1 2009, 06:21 PM~14952174
> *Nice pics Anthony!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:
> Heres a few from a lil picnic we threw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Nice set my friend!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 2 2009, 06:16 PM~14963470
> *Hit me up when you over their.....last year Kutty, Toro and Myself got ALL FUCKED UP!  :biggrin:
> 
> if anybody else goes to Vegas hit me up in PM....ill shoot you my number so we can get all fucked up over their
> *


pm sent!


----------



## alonzo

FOUND THIS HIDDEN AWAY IN AZ


----------



## 72 kutty

Some from a set yesterday....she wanted the "wifey" on the pics, not my idea..


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 2 2009, 07:08 PM~14964048
> * i want to but not sure yet, ill hit you up for sure tho if i go. you know im down to pound all nite! :biggrin: :biggrin: *


 you got my number so if you roll out give me a ring so we can put away some cold ones


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 1 2009, 01:10 PM~14948336
> *
> 4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Knightstalker, RO 4 LIFE, Twotonz
> 
> 
> :wave: :wave: :wave:
> *



 :wave:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@Sep 2 2009, 04:46 PM~14960976
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=6&t=494087
> *


Very Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

We went to an Air Show a while back and I got to play with the camera a bit. Was nice toggling around in Manual mode. Some were crap but others came out decent for me being a rookie.

Here's one I snap'd and enhanced a bit. Thoughts?


----------



## nobueno

November 2009 issue of LRM. Hitting newsstands soon. Work by Erik Howard, Dustin "Volo", Phil Gordon and myself.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 3 2009, 12:34 PM~14971646
> *November 2009 issue of LRM. Hitting newsstands soon. Work by Erik Howard, Dustin "Volo", Phil Gordon and myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by alonzo_@Sep 3 2009, 04:27 AM~14964960
> *FOUND THIS HIDDEN AWAY IN AZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is so beautifull did you fill your wholo memory card with pics? :biggrin:


----------



## rug442

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 23 2009, 11:46 AM~14854242
> *I like the watermarks everyomne is coming up with. I need to make one but I don't know what name to use.
> *


PECKERWOOD PICS LOL


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 3 2009, 01:34 PM~14971646
> *November 2009 issue of LRM. Hitting newsstands soon. Work by Erik Howard, Dustin "Volo", Phil Gordon and myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what issue is the Denver show going to come out in?


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 3 2009, 07:10 PM~14974978
> *what issue is the Denver show going to come out in?
> *


I would probably guess February.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Been shooting some more street stuff lately


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 3 2009, 10:48 PM~14975321
> *Been shooting some more street stuff lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Look'n good ...

You Tripod'n it or Hand Hold'n it?


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Sep 3 2009, 08:32 PM~14974620
> *PECKERWOOD PICS    LOL
> *


And your can be ILIVEWITHMEMAWINAHOUSEWITHWHEELSBECAUSEIWONTGETAJOB PHOTOGRAPHY. :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Sep 4 2009, 06:32 AM~14978902
> *Look'n good ...
> 
> You Tripod'n it or Hand Hold'n it?
> *


Tripod, I had bought one the same day so I thought I would use it. Lol


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 3 2009, 01:34 PM~14971646
> *November 2009 issue of LRM. Hitting newsstands soon. Work by Erik Howard, Dustin "Volo", Phil Gordon and myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how about the phoenix 09 show?


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 4 2009, 11:24 AM~14979559
> *Tripod, I had bought one the same day so I thought I would use it. Lol
> *


 :thumbsup: 

Jus double check'n .... my nerves must be too bad & I'm gonna have to rely on dat 
cause i cant hold the camera still enough without it.


----------



## BIGMIKE

sup fellas, been thinking about gettin some business cards done. i choose this pic for one of the sides and on the other side i will have my info. i also changed the font and style of the logo to something more simpler. what do you guys think?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 4 2009, 12:08 PM~14981284
> *sup fellas, been thinking about gettin some business cards done. i choose this pic for one of the sides and on the other side i will have my info. i also changed the font and style of the logo to something more simpler. what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice job on that card. that a 54 belair?


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 4 2009, 01:08 PM~14981284
> *sup fellas, been thinking about gettin some business cards done. i choose this pic for one of the sides and on the other side i will have my info. i also changed the font and style of the logo to something more simpler. what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Looking really good mike.... :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGPIN ENT




----------



## RedDog

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Sep 4 2009, 01:45 PM~14982251
> *nice job on that card.  that a 54 belair?
> *


Looks like a 53.


----------



## SICK SHOTS

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 3 2009, 01:34 PM~14971646
> *November 2009 issue of LRM. Hitting newsstands soon. Work by Erik Howard, Dustin "Volo", Phil Gordon and myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AWWW COME ON JAE WHERE'S MINE AT ? I'M DYING 2 C HOW THE LAY OUT CAME OUT !!!


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 4 2009, 03:08 PM~14981284
> *sup fellas, been thinking about gettin some business cards done. i choose this pic for one of the sides and on the other side i will have my info. i also changed the font and style of the logo to something more simpler. what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I think it's a winner ... 
The 4 door bothers me - but that's just a personal opinion and has nothing to do with 
your business card!

The simplistic name looks good too! Love the way to sky pop's & yet so dark ... 

:worship:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Sep 4 2009, 11:30 AM~14980906
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Jus double check'n .... my nerves must be too bad & I'm gonna have to rely on dat
> cause i cant hold the camera still enough without it.
> *


i cant get a steady night shot while holding it. ive tried and just never worked out


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Sep 4 2009, 01:48 PM~14982273
> *Looking really good mike.... :thumbsup:
> *


x2 thats real good!


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 4 2009, 06:21 PM~14983007
> *i cant get a steady night shot while holding it. ive tried and just never worked out
> *


Good to know its not jus me.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Sep 4 2009, 06:21 PM~14984418
> *Good to know its not jus me.
> *


i have a monopod too, but still not steady enough


----------



## BigMandoAZ

hey fellas check this out! 






part 2 tomorrow


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 4 2009, 11:19 PM~14986289
> *hey fellas check this out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> part 2 tomorrow
> *




Hell yeah .....sweet video mando.Good to see you out in the streets putting it down for LS


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Sep 4 2009, 10:38 PM~14986485
> *Hell yeah .....sweet video mando.Good to see you out in the streets putting it down for LS
> *


haha thanks bro!!! We got more events coming up. :biggrin: Thanks to Puro for giving us the opportunity to be apart of the LS Family


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 4 2009, 09:19 PM~14986289
> *hey fellas check this out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> part 2 tomorrow
> *


Nice video. I take it that is you in it.  

I like that: "lowtographer" haha :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Sep 4 2009, 10:56 PM~14986644
> *Nice video. I take it that is you in it.
> 
> I like that: "lowtographer" haha  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



yeah thats was me. not use to being in front of the camera!


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 5 2009, 01:19 AM~14986289
> *hey fellas check this out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> part 2 tomorrow
> *



Can't wait til Part 2

Kudos to Puro & Big Mando ... putting it down!

:worship:


----------



## Mr. 412

Welp got anotha wedding today ( my 2nd ) one ... gonna go with auto focus on the 
staged shots at the alter to ensure the screw up I had last time doesn't occur again!

Wish me luck :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

some shots i took the last few evnings.  





































the date is off in these pics.


----------



## Twotonz

I just want to know what everyone here is working with so if i dont have you or if i added you wrong add yourself to the list:

Canon:
Twotonz
Tony Valadez
Carlos
Eric Howard

Nikon:
Jae Bueno
Kutty
Big Mando
Big Mike
Magic Mayhem


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 5 2009, 10:53 AM~14988844
> *I just want to know what everyone here is working with so if i dont have you or if i added you wrong add yourself to the list:
> 
> Canon:
> Twotonz
> Tony Valadez
> Carlos
> Eric Howard
> 
> Nikon:
> Jae Bueno
> Kutty
> Big Mando
> Big Mike
> Magic Mayhem
> *



nikon wins 5 to 4! lol


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Nikon Here.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

hey i found a few cameras in my storage shed. are they any good? 

they are...

quickshot-x3000 new optical lens 1:5.6 f=50mm series

polaroid-pz1710 35-57mm lens

and

vivitar-ez 35 color corrected lens 35mm focus free with a vivitar ez 10 flash.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 5 2009, 11:17 AM~14988974
> *Nikon Here.
> *



6-4


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Nikon here as well lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Sep 5 2009, 04:30 AM~14987376
> *Can't wait til Part 2
> 
> Kudos to Puro & Big Mando ... putting it down!
> 
> :worship:
> *


HERE YOU GO HOMIE!


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 5 2009, 12:14 PM~14989332
> *HERE YOU GO HOMIE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Cool vid


----------



## MikeS

Nikon is what I use, Canon is what I'm going to use after my graduation next june.


----------



## Twotonz

so far we got

Canon:
Carlos
Eric Howard
MikeS
Tony Valadez
Twotonz
Volo

Nikon:
Big Mando
Big Mike
Drastic Bean
Homer Pimpson
Jae Bueno
Kutty
Magic Mayhem 
RogtopRoy


who's is using what


----------



## Twotonz

from a wedding i just shot earlyer today....and now im off to Fresno to cover the Eastside CC anniversary


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 5 2009, 05:38 PM~14991178
> *from a wedding i just shot earlyer today....and now im off to Fresno to cover the Eastside CC anniversary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE PHOTO! REALLY CRISP.
PURO


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 5 2009, 06:38 PM~14991178
> *from a wedding i just shot earlyer today....and now im off to Fresno to cover the Eastside CC anniversary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Loved how you capture this classic moment. :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK

digital-nikon
film-canon


----------



## RAGTOPROY




----------



## chairmnofthboard

Canon:
Carlos
Eric Howard
MikeS
Tony Valadez
Twotonz
Chairmnofthboard-50D & XTI
Volo

Nikon:
Big Mando
Big Mike
Drastic Bean
Homer Pimpson
Jae Bueno
Kutty
Magic Mayhem
RogtopRoy


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Sep 6 2009, 12:03 AM~14992595
> *Canon:
> Carlos
> Eric Howard
> MikeS
> Tony Valadez
> Twotonz
> Chairmnofthboard-50D & XTI
> Volo
> 
> Nikon:
> Big Mando
> Big Mike
> Drastic Bean
> Homer Pimpson
> Jae Bueno
> Kutty
> Magic Mayhem
> RogtopRoy
> Steel City Fam
> *


added myself


----------



## Knightstalker

> *Canon:
> Carlos
> Eric Howard
> MikeS
> Tony Valadez
> Twotonz
> Chairmnofthboard-50D & XTI
> Volo
> Knightstalker- XTI + a620 P&S
> 
> 
> 
> Nikon:
> Big Mando
> Big Mike
> Drastic Bean
> Homer Pimpson
> Jae Bueno
> Kutty
> Magic Mayhem
> RogtopRoy
> Steel City Fam*


:biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 5 2009, 03:39 PM~14990807
> *so far we got
> 
> Canon:
> Carlos
> Eric Howard
> MikeS
> Tony Valadez
> Twotonz
> Volo
> SUPREME69
> 
> Nikon:
> Big Mando
> Big Mike
> Drastic Bean
> Homer Pimpson
> Jae Bueno
> Kutty
> Magic Mayhem
> RogtopRoy
> who's is using what
> *



HOW WAS THE EASTSIDE DANCE TWOTONZ? I WAS GONNA GO BUT DIDNT GET TICKETS.


----------



## Twotonz

hey Provok....i just went a head and added the PRO part of your name to the Canon side and the Vok to the Nikon side

Canon:
Carlos
Chairmnofthboard-50D & XTI
Eric Howard
Knightstalker- XTI + a620 P&S
MikeS
Pro
Supreme69
Tony Valadez
Twotonz - 5D Mark II & 50D
Volo



Nikon:
Big Mando
Big Mike
Drastic Bean
Homer Pimpson
Jae Bueno
Kutty
Magic Mayhem
RogtopRoy
Steel City Fam
Vok


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 6 2009, 01:13 AM~14994134
> *HOW WAS THE EASTSIDE DANCE TWOTONZ? I WAS GONNA GO BUT DIDNT GET TICKETS.
> *


it was cool....Eastside cc showed me a lot of hospitality. Had to leave early cause i have a few shoots in the Bay tomorow


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 6 2009, 12:17 AM~14994144
> *it was cool....Eastside cc showed me a lot of hospitality.  Had to leave early cause i have a few shoots in the Bay tomorow
> *



 i snagged one of your trademark pics last weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 6 2009, 01:23 AM~14994158
> * i snagged one of your trademark pics last weekend :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that reminds me of the last night we spent in Vegas last year :barf:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 6 2009, 12:26 AM~14994168
> *that reminds me of the last night we spent in Vegas last year  :barf:
> *



thats how we spent the first night 2 years ago, hung over until that monday we came home. ive built up my tolerance now. so im ready this year  :biggrin:


----------



## carsofabq

Canon:
Carlos
Chairmnofthboard-50D & XTI
Eric Howard
Knightstalker- XTI + a620 P&S
MikeS
Pro
Supreme69
Tony Valadez
Twotonz - 5D Mark II & 50D
Volo
Carsofabq(Ringo) XTI 


Nikon:
Big Mando
Big Mike
Drastic Bean
Homer Pimpson
Jae Bueno
Kutty
Magic Mayhem
RogtopRoy
Steel City Fam
Vok


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 3 2009, 07:21 PM~14975087
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 3 2009, 07:48 PM~14975321
> *Been shooting some more street stuff lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Sep 1 2009, 06:21 PM~14952174
> *Nice pics Anthony!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:
> Heres a few from a lil picnic we threw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by STKNIMPALA_@Sep 2 2009, 11:32 AM~14959654
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Sep 6 2009, 03:41 PM~14994849
> *Canon:
> Carlos
> Chairmnofthboard-50D & XTI
> Eric Howard
> Knightstalker- XTI + a620 P&S
> Pro
> Supreme69
> Tony Valadez
> Twotonz - 5D Mark II & 50D
> Volo
> Carsofabq(Ringo) XTI
> Nikon:
> Big Mando
> Big Mike
> Drastic Bean
> Homer Pimpson
> Jae Bueno
> Kutty
> Magic Mayhem
> RogtopRoy
> Steel City Fam
> Vok
> MikeS
> *


Added myself to the Nikon side since my pictures on here are all with my ghetto D70s :biggrin:


----------



## FreDay




----------



## FreDay

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Sep 6 2009, 04:41 PM~14994849
> *Canon:
> Carlos
> Chairmnofthboard-50D & XTI
> Eric Howard
> Knightstalker- XTI + a620 P&S
> Pro
> Supreme69
> Tony Valadez
> Twotonz - 5D Mark II & 50D
> Volo
> Carsofabq(Ringo) XTI
> FreDay - 40D
> 
> Nikon:
> Big Mando
> Big Mike
> Drastic Bean
> Homer Pimpson
> Jae Bueno
> Kutty
> Magic Mayhem
> RogtopRoy
> Steel City Fam
> Vok
> MikeS
> *


----------



## Knightstalker

*Canon:
Carlos
Chairmnofthboard-50D & XTI
Eric Howard
Knightstalker- XTI + a620 P&S
Pro
Supreme69
Tony Valadez
Twotonz - 5D Mark II & 50D
Volo
Carsofabq(Ringo) XTI
FreDay - 40D

Nikon:
Big Mando
Big Mike
Drastic Bean
Homer Pimpson
Jae Bueno
Kutty
Magic Mayhem
RogtopRoy
Steel City Fam
Vok
MikeS*

Tied :0


----------



## MikeS

Some badass photographers on both sides !


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 6 2009, 01:04 PM~14996506
> *Canon:
> Carlos
> Chairmnofthboard-50D & XTI
> Eric Howard
> Knightstalker- XTI + a620 P&S
> Pro
> Supreme69
> Tony Valadez
> Twotonz - 5D Mark II & 50D
> Volo
> Carsofabq(Ringo) XTI
> FreDay - 40D
> 
> Nikon:
> Big Mando
> Big Mike
> Drastic Bean
> Homer Pimpson
> Jae Bueno
> Kutty
> Magic Mayhem
> RogtopRoy
> Steel City Fam
> Vok
> MikeS
> 
> Tied :0
> *


Wait doesnt Mr. Fisheye shoot with Nikon?????


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 6 2009, 02:51 PM~14996752
> *Wait doesnt Mr. Fisheye shoot with Nikon?????
> *



:yes: Yeah he does... :0


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 6 2009, 02:04 PM~14996506
> *Canon:
> Carlos
> Chairmnofthboard-50D & XTI
> Eric Howard
> Knightstalker- XTI + a620 P&S
> Pro
> Supreme69
> Tony Valadez
> Twotonz - 5D Mark II & 50D
> Volo
> Carsofabq(Ringo) XTI
> FreDay - 40D
> 
> Nikon:
> Big Mando
> Big Mike
> Drastic Bean
> Homer Pimpson
> Jae Bueno
> Kutty
> Magic Mayhem
> RogtopRoy
> Steel City Fam
> Vok
> MikeS
> Fisheye
> 
> *


Fixed... 12-11 Nikon... :0


----------



## Ecalderon

LETS ADD ONE MORE TO THE BOOKS  

Phil Gordon


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Sep 6 2009, 07:19 PM~14998850
> *LETS ADD ONE MORE TO THE BOOKS
> 
> Phil Gordon
> *


nikon or canon?


----------



## GRS-HPR

JUST AN IMAGE FROM RAT DAY AN IS A IDEA I HAD WHEN I SAW THE DEMON CARBIE THROUGH THE BONNET SCOOP ADDED FOCAL BLUR IN PHOTOSHOP CS4


















AND CANNON POINT AND SHOOT FOR ME FOR NOW :0


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 6 2009, 09:41 PM~14999071
> *nikon or canon?
> *



PHIL USES NIKON EQUIPMENT.I'M 99% SURE OF IT.


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 6 2009, 08:41 PM~14999071
> *nikon or canon?
> *


oopps just notice that i didnt mention the body lol...Phil uses Nikon! I was in chicago at the same time he was for the solitos car show this summer so i know he shoots nikon.


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 6 2009, 12:04 PM~14996506
> *Canon:
> Carlos
> Chairmnofthboard-50D & XTI
> Eric Howard
> Knightstalker- XTI + a620 P&S
> Pro
> Supreme69
> Tony Valadez
> Twotonz - 5D Mark II & 50D
> Volo
> Carsofabq(Ringo) XTI
> FreDay - 40D
> THE PETE-STA - CANON 50D
> Nikon:
> Big Mando
> Big Mike
> Drastic Bean
> Homer Pimpson
> Jae Bueno
> Kutty
> Magic Mayhem
> RogtopRoy
> Steel City Fam
> Vok
> MikeS
> 
> Tied :0
> *


TIE BREAKER :biggrin: I WAS BORED AND WENT OUT AND BOUGHT ME A CANON 50D TO PLAY WITH..... :cheesy: 










NOW I NEED TO LEARN HOW TO USE THIS THING, ANY TIPS OR WEBSITES YOU GUYS WANNA SHARE WITH ME?


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Sep 5 2009, 11:03 PM~14992595
> *Canon:
> Carlos
> Eric Howard
> MikeS
> Tony Valadez
> Twotonz
> Chairmnofthboard-50D & XTI
> Volo
> 
> Nikon:
> Big Mando
> Big Mike
> Drastic Bean----- D60 with 18-55 lens and 70-200 lens
> Homer Pimpson
> Jae Bueno
> Kutty
> Magic Mayhem
> RogtopRoy
> *


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 6 2009, 11:14 PM~15000514
> *
> *


havent been around lately...but Canon here :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 6 2009, 01:04 PM~14996506
> *Canon:
> Carlos
> Chairmnofthboard-50D & XTI
> Eric Howard
> Knightstalker- XTI + a620 P&S
> Pro
> Supreme69
> Tony Valadez
> Twotonz - 5D Mark II & 50D
> Volo
> Carsofabq(Ringo) XTI
> FreDay - 40D
> 
> Nikon:
> Big Mando - Nikon D50 - AF-S Nikkor 18-5mm / AF-S Nikkor 55-200mm VR
> Big Mike
> Drastic Bean
> Homer Pimpson
> Jae Bueno
> Kutty
> Magic Mayhem
> RogtopRoy
> Steel City Fam
> Vok
> MikeS
> 
> Tied :0
> *


----------



## 72 kutty

Went to a hot air balloon thing yesterday morning. Here's a couple of the pics. The bad thing is the balloons never took off, too windy so they grounded them.

No photoshop, right out of the camera.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Sep 7 2009, 08:29 AM~15002496
> *Went to a hot air balloon thing yesterday morning. Here's a couple of the pics.  The bad thing is the balloons never took off, too windy so they grounded them.
> 
> No photoshop, right out of the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are nice bro!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Sep 7 2009, 08:29 AM~15002496
> *Went to a hot air balloon thing yesterday morning. Here's a couple of the pics.  The bad thing is the balloons never took off, too windy so they grounded them.
> 
> No photoshop, right out of the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice and bright! looks real good! I shot this some time back. we were at the park and this plane flew by kinda low. No photo shop either.


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by FreDay_@Sep 6 2009, 12:32 PM~14996361
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I love the simplicity of this shot.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Sep 6 2009, 11:48 AM~14996144
> *Added myself to the Nikon side since my pictures on here are all with my ghetto D70s  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


traitor :guns: 












so what happend? you never called


----------



## Twotonz

Canon:
Carlos
Carsofabq(Ringo)
Chairmnofthboard
Eric Howard
FreDay
GRS-HPR
Knightstalker
Luxury
Pete-sta
Pro
Saul Vargas
Supreme69
Tony Valadez
Toro
Twotonz
Volo


Nikon:
Big Mando
Big Mike
Drastic Bean
Fisheye
Homer Pimpson
Jae Bueno
Kutty
Magic Mayhem
MikeS
Phil Gordon
RogtopRoy
Steel City Fam
Vok


Canon 16 - Nikon 13


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Sep 7 2009, 08:29 AM~15002496
> *Went to a hot air balloon thing yesterday morning. Here's a couple of the pics.  The bad thing is the balloons never took off, too windy so they grounded them.
> 
> No photoshop, right out of the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did you buy a filter?


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 7 2009, 11:45 AM~15003929
> *did you buy a filter?
> *



:nono:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

BIG PROPS TO ALL YOU PHOTOGRAPHERS, I GUESS I REALLY NEVER REALIZED THAT THERE'S ALLOT MORE TO PHOTOGRAPHY THAN JUST PICKING UP A CAMERA AND SHOOTING, I'VE BEEN MESSING AROUND WITH 50D AND I DON'T KNOW WHAT THE FUCK I'M DOING, HAHA..... I GUESS YOU LEARN AS YOU GO, I'LL NEVER BE A TWOTONZ, JAE BUENO, 72 CUTTY, VOLO AND ALL THE OTHER GREAT PHOTOGRAPHERS IN HERE, BUT I JUST WANNA TAKE AND EDIT SOME COOL PICS, ANY INFO AND TIPS WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 7 2009, 12:44 PM~15004370
> *BIG PROPS TO ALL YOU PHOTOGRAPHERS, I GUESS I REALLY NEVER REALIZED THAT THERE'S ALLOT MORE TO PHOTOGRAPHY THAN JUST PICKING UP A CAMERA AND SHOOTING, I'VE BEEN MESSING AROUND WITH 50D AND I DON'T KNOW WHAT THE FUCK I'M DOING, HAHA..... I GUESS YOU LEARN AS YOU GO, I'LL NEVER BE A TWOTONZ, JAE BUENO, 72 CUTTY, VOLO AND ALL THE OTHER GREAT PHOTOGRAPHERS IN HERE, BUT I JUST WANNA TAKE AND EDIT SOME COOL PICS, ANY INFO AND TIPS WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I can tell where you already messed up. Shoulda got a Nikon! lol jk Take your time and learn your camera well. A lot of it for me is trial and error. Take that mofo outside and shoot stuff with different settings to see how they change the image etc. The owners manual is your best friend lol. Look at how to websites on photography. if you dont like to read you can find some how to's on SLR DSLR cameras on youtube!


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 7 2009, 12:44 PM~15004370
> *I GUESS YOU LEARN AS YOU GO, I'LL NEVER BE A TWOTONZ, JAE BUENO, 72 CUTTY, VOLO AND ALL THE OTHER GREAT PHOTOGRAPHERS IN HERE,
> *


Never say never.

Try playing around in "M" mode. It's the most advanced, but gives you the most control. I found it easier to learn in "M".


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Sep 7 2009, 12:23 PM~15004658
> *Never say never.
> 
> Try playing around in "M" mode. It's the most advanced, but gives you the most control. I found it easier to learn in "M".
> *


x2


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 7 2009, 12:44 PM~15004370
> *BIG PROPS TO ALL YOU PHOTOGRAPHERS, I GUESS I REALLY NEVER REALIZED THAT THERE'S ALLOT MORE TO PHOTOGRAPHY THAN JUST PICKING UP A CAMERA AND SHOOTING, I'VE BEEN MESSING AROUND WITH 50D AND I DON'T KNOW WHAT THE FUCK I'M DOING, HAHA..... I GUESS YOU LEARN AS YOU GO, I'LL NEVER BE A TWOTONZ, JAE BUENO, 72 CUTTY, VOLO AND ALL THE OTHER GREAT PHOTOGRAPHERS IN HERE, BUT I JUST WANNA TAKE AND EDIT SOME COOL PICS, ANY INFO AND TIPS WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


why not? i started off with a point and shoot on automatic


you may not be like any of us....but you could be a PETE-STA :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 7 2009, 01:39 PM~15004792
> *why not?  i started off with a point and shoot on automatic
> you may not be like any of us....but you could be a PETE-STA  :0
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Sep 7 2009, 11:44 AM~15004370-->
> 
> 
> 
> BIG PROPS TO ALL YOU PHOTOGRAPHERS, I GUESS I REALLY NEVER REALIZED THAT THERE'S ALLOT MORE TO PHOTOGRAPHY THAN JUST PICKING UP A CAMERA AND SHOOTING, I'VE BEEN MESSING AROUND WITH 50D AND I DON'T KNOW WHAT THE FUCK I'M DOING, HAHA..... I GUESS YOU LEARN AS YOU GO, I'LL NEVER BE A TWOTONZ, JAE BUENO, 72 CUTTY, VOLO AND ALL THE OTHER GREAT PHOTOGRAPHERS IN HERE, BUT I JUST WANNA TAKE AND EDIT SOME COOL PICS, ANY INFO AND TIPS WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> Thanks man... Well, everybody's gotta start somewhere, but you can only get better once you do start. I look forward to seeing the photos you'll be producing!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big Mando 88_@Sep 7 2009, 12:13 PM~15004579
> *I can tell where you already messed up. Shoulda got a Nikon! lol jk Take your time and learn your camera well. A lot of it for me is trial and error. Take that mofo outside and shoot stuff with different settings to see how they change the image etc. The owners manual is your best friend lol. Look at how to websites on photography. if you dont like to read you can find some how to's on SLR DSLR cameras on youtube!
> *


  Good advice, Mando! I couldn't have said it better. :thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 7 2009, 12:44 PM~15004370
> *BIG PROPS TO ALL YOU PHOTOGRAPHERS, I GUESS I REALLY NEVER REALIZED THAT THERE'S ALLOT MORE TO PHOTOGRAPHY THAN JUST PICKING UP A CAMERA AND SHOOTING, I'VE BEEN MESSING AROUND WITH 50D AND I DON'T KNOW WHAT THE FUCK I'M DOING, HAHA..... I GUESS YOU LEARN AS YOU GO, I'LL NEVER BE A TWOTONZ, JAE BUENO, 72 CUTTY, VOLO AND ALL THE OTHER GREAT PHOTOGRAPHERS IN HERE, BUT I JUST WANNA TAKE AND EDIT SOME COOL PICS, ANY INFO AND TIPS WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Depends what you want to do with your photos. Because it doesn't take much to do to a car show and shoot away and hope for the best. 

Learn lighting and learn about composition. 

But first, learn your equipment. 

From what I've witnessed, a lot of guys out there covering car shows, stick to the preset modes on their camera. Which kind of caught me by surprise. Since many of these dudes are published on a monthly basis. 

If you want to have sharper pictures invest in a tripod(preferrably one of those carbon fiber ones) and some fast lenses(f2.8 and better). And from your choice of cars, I don't think funds will be an issue with you. :0 

Look at other forums, maybe some photography ones. Plenty of people with lots of experience out there willing to answer questions. Not that LayitLow isn't a "hot bed" for photography discussion, but it is a lowrider website first. 

Other than that, just shoot away. Pile up them impression clicks on the Canon and see what happens.


----------



## nobueno

@ Kutty ~ Beautiful~ I love lots of color!

@ TwoTonz ~ Great shot!

@ THE PETE-STA ~ Scott Kelby has a great set of books called The Digital Photography Book Vol 1-3. 

Read the manual and practice on anything and everything. 

The mistake you made was you bought a Canon. :scrutinize: Kidding! 50D is a good buy.


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 7 2009, 12:13 PM~15004579
> *I can tell where you already messed up. Shoulda got a Nikon! lol jk Take your time and learn your camera well. A lot of it for me is trial and error. Take that mofo outside and shoot stuff with different settings to see how they change the image etc. The owners manual is your best friend lol. Look at how to websites on photography. if you dont like to read you can find some how to's on SLR DSLR cameras on youtube!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHA, I DON'T KNOW MUCH ABOUT CAMERAS, I HELD BOTH "NIKON" AND "CANON" AND FROM WHAT I SAW I LIKED THE "CANON", NOT SAYING ANYTHING BAD ABOUT THE "NIKON", BUT IT SEEMED LIKE THE CANON WAS FOR ME. THANKS FOR THE REPLY AND VIDEOS MANDO, THEY'RE MUCH APPRECIATED BRO.  



> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Sep 7 2009, 12:23 PM~15004658
> *Never say never.
> 
> Try playing around in "M" mode. It's the most advanced, but gives you the most control. I found it easier to learn in "M".
> *


I WILL DO THAT CHAIRMAN, THANK YOU.



> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE+Sep 7 2009, 12:33 PM~15004738-->
> 
> 
> 
> x2
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2009, 12:39 PM~15004792
> *why not?  i started off with a point and shoot on automatic
> you may not be like any of us....but you could be a PETE-STA  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I REMEMBER WHEN YOU 1ST STARTED OFF BRO, YOU'RE THE MAN NOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by El [email protected] 7 2009, 12:55 PM~15004944
> *:cheesy:
> 
> Thanks man... Well, everybody's gotta start somewhere, but you can only get better once you do start.  I look forward to seeing the photos you'll be producing!
> Good advice, Mando!  I couldn't have said it better. :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS VOLO, I WILL POST SOME PICS SOON.... AND I'LL APPRECIATE ALL FEEDBACK, WHETHER IT BE + OR -
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mxcn_roc_@Sep 7 2009, 01:08 PM~15005045
> *Depends what you want to do with your photos. Because it doesn't take much to do to a car show and shoot away and hope for the best.
> 
> Learn lighting and learn about composition.
> 
> But first, learn your equipment.
> 
> From what I've witnessed, a lot of guys out there covering car shows, stick to the preset modes on their camera.  Which kind of caught me by surprise. Since many of these dudes are published on a monthly basis.
> 
> If you want to have sharper pictures invest in a tripod(preferrably one of those carbon fiber ones) and some fast lenses(f2.8 and better). And from your choice of cars, I don't think funds will be an issue with you.  :0
> 
> Look at other forums, maybe some photography ones. Plenty of people with lots of experience out there willing to answer questions.  Not that LayitLow isn't a "hot bed" for photography discussion, but it is a lowrider website first.
> 
> Other than that, just shoot away.  Pile up them impression clicks on the Canon and see what happens.
> 
> 
> *


THANKS MXCN, I WAS ACTUALLY ALREADY THINKING ABOUT A TRIPOD, SO I MIGHT PICK ONE UP HERE SOON. I'M TAKING MY GIRL OUT LATER IN MY 58 TO TAKE SOME PICS OF HER "MODELING" ON MY CAR, WE'LL SEE HOW THEY TURN OUT.  SO FAR I'M VERY IMPRESSED WITH THE CAMERA, I'M PUMPED ABOUT IT... I THINK PHOTOGRAPHY IS AN AWESOME HOBBY OR CAREER.  THANKS FOR THE ADVICE BRO. 


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 7 2009, 01:24 PM~15005173
> *@ Kutty ~ Beautiful~ I love lots of color!
> 
> @ TwoTonz ~ Great shot!
> 
> @ THE PETE-STA ~ Scott Kelby has a great set of books called The Digital Photography Book Vol 1-3.
> 
> Read the manual and practice on anything and everything.
> 
> The mistake you made was  you bought a Canon.  :scrutinize: Kidding! 50D is a good buy.
> *


THANK YOU SIR, I WILL LOOK INTO IT.....

WHAT ARE THE PRO AND CONS OF EACH "CANON" AND "NIKON", I PLAYED WITH BOTH, BUT FOR SOME REASON THE CANON JUST FELT BETTER FOR ME, BUT I DON'T KNOW JACK ABOUT THESE TYPE OF CAMERAS.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 7 2009, 02:34 PM~15005245
> *THANK YOU SIR, I WILL LOOK INTO IT.....
> 
> WHAT ARE THE PRO AND CONS OF EACH "CANON" AND "NIKON", I PLAYED WITH BOTH, BUT FOR SOME REASON THE CANON JUST FELT BETTER FOR ME, BUT I DON'T KNOW JACK ABOUT THESE TYPE OF CAMERAS.
> *


Yeah, Nikons feel like play cameras. Like something your little sister would learn how to shoot MYSPACE photos of her friends with. :0


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 7 2009, 03:38 PM~15005284
> *Yeah, Nikons feel like play cameras. Like something your little sister would learn how to shoot MYSPACE photos are her friends with.  :0
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EZUP62

wassup i just noticed this topic, i got a cannon P.S. I5IS, im not the best photographer but i got some nice scenery shot to share, and maybe get some pointers on working the features they have


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 7 2009, 01:38 PM~15005284
> *Yeah, Nikons feel like play cameras. Like something your little sister would learn how to shoot MYSPACE photos of her friends with.  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 7 2009, 02:52 PM~15005380
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Oh before we forget, you might need to get a catchy new nickname to blast all over your photos. 

I would recommend one of the following:

"Big Pete 58"

"Big Pete"

"El Pete"

"Puro Pete"

"Pete Bueno"

"PeteTonz"

"Pete58"

"58Pete"

"Pete_Roc"

But ultimately, it's your call.


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 7 2009, 01:42 PM~15003897
> *Canon:
> Carlos
> Carsofabq(Ringo)
> Chairmnofthboard
> Eric Howard
> FreDay
> GRS-HPR
> Knightstalker
> Luxury
> Pete-sta
> Pro
> Saul Vargas
> Supreme69
> Tony Valadez
> Toro
> Twotonz
> Volo
> VGP - T1I
> 
> Nikon:
> Big Mando
> Big Mike
> Drastic Bean
> Fisheye
> Homer Pimpson
> Jae Bueno
> Kutty
> Magic Mayhem
> MikeS
> Phil Gordon
> RogtopRoy
> Steel City Fam
> Vok
> 
> 
> Canon 17 - Nikon 13
> *



Added my name....not only brand can folks also throw the model as well. I like to look at the pics and see what camera and lens they came from so this kinda helps since folks dont always post EXIF's.


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Sep 6 2009, 02:48 PM~14996144
> *Added myself to the Nikon side since my pictures on here are all with my ghetto D70s  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did you say ghetto D70 cause of how out dated it is ???

BECAUSE

then mine would be "more ghetto than MikeS's D70 with my D50" :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 7 2009, 03:26 AM~15001369
> *havent been around lately...but Canon here  :biggrin:
> *


That's been a bummer too ...  

I love your shots, one of the individuals that got me interested in this no doubt !!! :yes:


----------



## mxcn_roc

Worked on some lighting techniques in the studio with my friend Mercedes last Friday:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc+Sep 7 2009, 01:38 PM~15005284-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Nikons feel like play cameras. Like something your little sister would learn how to shoot MYSPACE photos of her friends with.  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mxcn_roc_@Sep 7 2009, 02:16 PM~15005532
> *Oh before we forget, you might need to get a catchy new nickname to blast all over your photos.
> 
> I would recommend one of the following:
> 
> "Big Pete 58"
> 
> "Big Pete"
> 
> "El Pete"
> 
> "Puro Pete"
> 
> "Pete Bueno"
> 
> "PeteTonz"
> 
> "Pete58"
> 
> "58Pete"
> 
> "Pete_Roc"
> 
> But ultimately, it's your call.
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 7 2009, 05:01 PM~15006562
> *Worked on some lighting techniques in the studio with my friend Mercedes last Friday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good...three lights? Could you explain the set up a little.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Sep 7 2009, 05:17 PM~15006748
> *Looks good...three lights? Could you explain the set up a little.
> *


Thanks
----
4 lights

1 with red gel directly behind her
1 with red gel at 1/8 power camera left
1 with blue gel camera left
1 with vertical softbox at 1/8 to 1/2 power camera right

f16
ISO 100
1/100
26mm focal length

minimal post work, removed visible cable and cleaned up the floor a little


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 7 2009, 05:23 PM~15006814
> *Thanks
> ----
> 4 lights
> 
> 1 with red gel directly behind her
> 1 with red gel at 1/8 power camera left
> 1 with blue gel camera left
> 1 with vertical softbox at 1/8 to 1/2 power camera right
> 
> minimal post work, removed visible cable and cleaned up the floor a little
> *


I missed the 2nd red gel, looks good. I've noticed on the darker studio pics there's not much post work involved, just cleaning up. Looks good


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 7 2009, 02:16 PM~15005532
> *Oh before we forget, you might need to get a catchy new nickname to blast all over your photos.
> 
> I would recommend one of the following:
> 
> "Big Pete 58"
> 
> "Big Pete"
> 
> "El Pete"
> 
> "Puro Pete"
> 
> "Pete Bueno"
> 
> "PeteTonz"
> 
> "Pete58"
> 
> "58Pete"
> 
> "Pete_Roc"
> 
> But ultimately, it's your call.
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: SWEEEEEEEEEET!!! I ALSO GET A COOL NAME? I LIKE THAT...... :biggrin:


----------



## 77doba

i got a pentax k100d super but im still a bit of a newbie.....anyone else working with anything other than the big 2?


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Nikon D60 with 18-135 lense for most pics and I also have a 35 mm fixed length f1.8 lens.


----------



## SUPREME69

CANON 30D WITH AN 18-55 LENS AND A 55-250 LENS.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc+Sep 7 2009, 02:08 PM~15005045-->
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've witnessed, a lot of guys out there covering car shows, stick to the preset modes on their camera.  Which kind of caught me by surprise. Since many of these dudes are published on a monthly basis.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> who would that be?
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2009, 02:24 PM~15005173
> *@ TwoTonz ~ Great shot!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gracias senor Bueno
> <!--QuoteBegin-THE PETE-STA_@Sep 7 2009, 02:30 PM~15005219
> *I HELD BOTH "NIKON" AND "CANON" AND FROM WHAT I SAW I LIKED THE "CANON", NOT SAYING ANYTHING BAD ABOUT THE "NIKON", BUT IT SEEMED LIKE THE CANON WAS FOR ME.
> *


thats the best way to choose your camera by holding both and seeing witch one feels better. You went with Canon, so that just means that you dont have girly hands







> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 7 2009, 02:38 PM~15005284
> *Yeah, Nikons feel like play cameras. Like something your little sister would learn how to shoot MYSPACE photos of her friends with.  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Twotonz

I belive Stickz shoots with Canon also

Canon:
Carlos
Carsofabq(Ringo)
Chairmnofthboard
Eric Howard
FreDay
GRS-HPR
Knightstalker
Luxury
Pete-sta
Pro
Saul Vargas
Stickz
Supreme69
Tony Valadez
Toro
Twotonz
VGP
Volo

Nikon:
Big Mando
Big Mike
Drastic Bean
Fisheye
Homer Pimpson
Jae Bueno
Kutty
Magic Mayhem
MikeS
Phil Gordon
RogtopRoy
Steel City Fam
Vok


that makes it Canon 18 - Nikon 13


----------



## THE PETE-STA

HERE ARE A FEW SHOT I TOOK OF MY CAR AND GIRL TODAY...... AGAIN, I DON'T KNOW WHAT THE HELL I'M DOING.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 8 2009, 01:04 AM~15011780
> *HERE ARE A FEW SHOT I TOOK OF MY CAR AND GIRL TODAY...... AGAIN, I DON'T KNOW WHAT THE HELL I'M DOING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


must be nice to have at your disposal a 58 drop and good looking lady as subjects


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 7 2009, 10:42 AM~15003897
> *Canon:
> Carlos
> Carsofabq(Ringo)
> Chairmnofthboard
> Eric Howard
> FreDay
> GRS-HPR
> Knightstalker
> Luxury
> Pete-sta
> Pro
> Saul Vargas
> Supreme69
> Tony Valadez
> Toro
> Twotonz
> Volo
> Nikon:
> Big Mando
> Big Mike
> Drastic Bean
> Fisheye
> Homer Pimpson
> Jae Bueno
> Kutty
> Magic Mayhem
> MikeS
> Phil Gordon
> RogtopRoy
> Steel City Fam
> Vok
> Canon 16 - Nikon 13
> *


I don't post my photos in here much, but FCE rolls with that D90 patna :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 7 2009, 05:15 PM~15007400
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: SWEEEEEEEEEET!!! I ALSO GET A COOL NAME? I LIKE THAT......  :biggrin:
> *


PLG sounds like a good name


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 8 2009, 03:04 AM~15011780
> *HERE ARE A FEW SHOT I TOOK OF MY CAR AND GIRL TODAY...... AGAIN, I DON'T KNOW WHAT THE HELL I'M DOING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hello......? 
I don't see a car in the pic. ?????


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 8 2009, 03:04 AM~15011780
> *HERE ARE A FEW SHOT I TOOK OF MY CAR AND GIRL TODAY...... AGAIN, I DON'T KNOW WHAT THE HELL I'M DOING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good pictures.


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 8 2009, 02:24 AM~15011833
> *must be nice to have at your disposal a 58 drop and good looking lady as subjects
> *


X2 Nice pics Pete... :thumbsup: Keep shooting homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 8 2009, 06:01 AM~15012082
> *X2 Nice pics Pete... :thumbsup: Keep shooting homie! :biggrin:
> *



x2 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## nobueno

From what I've witnessed, a lot of guys out there covering car shows, stick to the preset modes on their camera. Which kind of caught me by surprise. Since many of these dudes are published on a monthly basis.


who would that be?

Guilty as charged. I shoot in Aperture mode 90% of the time. I guess the Manual versus Presets is the new debate in Photography. My response is shoot in whatever mode you like. If you are getting the results you like in Auto, Program, Aperture or Manual good for you.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA+Sep 8 2009, 12:04 AM~15011780-->
> 
> 
> 
> HERE ARE A FEW SHOT I TOOK OF MY CAR AND GIRL TODAY...... AGAIN, I DON'T KNOW WHAT THE HELL I'M DOING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice shots pete
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Sep 8 2009, 12:24 AM~15011833
> *must be nice to have at your disposal a 58 drop and good looking lady as subjects
> *


what more could he ask for :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 8 2009, 03:05 AM~15011998
> *Hello......?
> I don't see a car in the pic. ?????
> *


x2! :wow:

Good pics Pete-Sta! Damn, talk about making a big FIRST impression with the pics! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOUNZIN

how do you guys get the more then one pic in the frame to make it like a video? i'm trying to post a hop i got pics of in another thread


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 7 2009, 11:44 PM~15011441
> *I belive Stickz shoots with Canon also
> 
> Canon:
> Carlos
> Carsofabq(Ringo)
> Chairmnofthboard
> Eric Howard
> FreDay
> GRS-HPR
> Knightstalker
> Luxury
> Pete-sta
> Pro
> Saul Vargas
> Stickz
> Supreme69
> Tony Valadez
> Toro
> Twotonz
> VGP
> Volo
> 
> Nikon:
> Big Mando
> Big Mike
> Drastic Bean
> Fisheye
> Homer Pimpson
> Jae Bueno
> Kutty
> Magic Mayhem
> MikeS
> Phil Gordon
> RogtopRoy
> Steel City Fam
> Vok
> that makes it Canon 18 - Nikon 13
> *


i use the D90 so that gives us 14


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 7 2009, 03:16 PM~15005532
> *Oh before we forget, you might need to get a catchy new nickname to blast all over your photos.
> 
> I would recommend one of the following:
> 
> "Big Pete 58"
> 
> "Big Pete"
> 
> "El Pete"
> 
> "Puro Pete"
> 
> "Pete Bueno"
> 
> "PeteTonz"
> 
> "Pete58"
> 
> "58Pete"
> 
> "Pete_Roc"
> 
> But ultimately, it's your call.
> 
> 
> *


CARLOS-PETE, YOU ARE SUCH A SHIT DISTURBER.


----------



## Ecalderon

Speaking of the name pete...Here is my 2 year olds stuffed froggy And its named "PETEY" LOL


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 8 2009, 01:04 AM~15011780
> *HERE ARE A FEW SHOT I TOOK OF MY CAR AND GIRL TODAY...... AGAIN, I DON'T KNOW WHAT THE HELL I'M DOING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see what you're trying to do here and my recommendations would be to have the sun directly behind you. Have it be horizontal to your subject and stay out of the shade unless you have off camera flashes or some strobes. 

Also, try some angles, bend the knees, get on the floor, experiment. It's a digital camera, you can delete what you don't like. 

And last but not least, open up Photoshop and mess around, you might get some cool results:

*Before:*









*After:*


----------



## mxcn_roc

PURO CERVANTES[/i]@Sep 8 2009 said:


>


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

thanks for the kind words guys and just for the record, back in my days of shooting for lowrider, blvd and so on and so on I used to shoot Nikon and even shot Fuji but Canon was producing hand over hand faster than Nikon and so I had to change religions. It isn't till now recently that Nikon has redeemed themselves a bit. Makes no difference what you shoot with, just fully understand your camera and all of its functions. I myself always shoot good ole' Manny (Manual).

- tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

these images are from Saturday's wedding I shot...

- tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Just a few more for now... I have to continue editing -

tony valadez


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Sep 8 2009, 11:57 AM~15014910
> *these images are from Saturday's wedding I shot...
> 
> - tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i always look foward to your photos :worship:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> I have a preference for "Carlos Supreme" but to each his own. :thumbsup:
> 
> -----
> 
> :biggrin: ITS ALREADY TAKEN...


----------



## drasticbean

dam.... some beautiful stuff ....

i took my camera to work...so i'm going to the roof top soon and take some pics....... be right back....


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 8 2009, 03:08 PM~15016268
> *dam.... some beautiful stuff ....
> 
> i took my camera to work...so  i'm going to the roof top soon and take some pics....... be right back....
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Sep 8 2009, 12:09 AM~15005960
> *did you say ghetto D70 cause of how out dated it is ???
> 
> BECAUSE
> 
> then mine would be "more ghetto than MikeS's D70 with my D50"  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Nah the D50 is a nice camera! But my D70s is starting to wear out.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 8 2009, 01:08 PM~15016268
> *dam.... some beautiful stuff ....
> 
> i took my camera to work...so  i'm going to the roof top soon and take some pics....... be right back....
> *


I thought your brothel was only 2 floors? j/p :biggrin: I'll be seeing you in Vegas?


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Sep 8 2009, 09:04 AM~15011780
> *HERE ARE A FEW SHOT I TOOK OF MY CAR AND GIRL TODAY...... AGAIN, I DON'T KNOW WHAT THE HELL I'M DOING.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


In my opinion with some little adjustments you can make these pictures stand out more !

In the first picture, make sure the Impala is in the center of the road. And take the picture with the car in the middle of the road, and let the beautifull woman walk towards you with one hand on her hip and maybe her chin a little more up, make sure you time the moment when you make the actual photo on her walk to avoid weird looking legs.

The 3rd picture is sick too! If you could take the shot once more with the Impala in the center of the road I am sure the picture would be more that twice as nice.

Photoshop is allways the last thing you do.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 8 2009, 04:47 PM~15016725
> *I thought your brothel was only 2 floors? j/p  :biggrin: I'll be seeing you in Vegas?
> *


I do have a roof top on the brothel.....

I was just looking at flights to Vegas. 500 for tickets.....
That's crazy.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 8 2009, 03:38 PM~15017281
> *I do have a roof top on the brothel.....
> 
> I was just looking at flights to Vegas. 500 for tickets.....
> That's crazy.
> *


JetBlue to Phoenix>rent a car in Phoenix and than drive to Vegas?

Should be cheaper?


----------



## drasticbean

*during a break at work...
using my 70-200 lens
random pics from the roof of my job....*


















*looking for someone in the windows... :biggrin: *

























*i switch to my 18-55 stock lens... not happy with the pics..*

























*i took some other pics while changing the shutter speed... they were to dark...
i dont have a tripod and time to be doing this at work.. so thats all for now..*


----------



## drasticbean

*all the photographer should meet up for one big picture in Vegas.... 

a big group shot..but who will take the pic....*

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 8 2009, 06:13 PM~15018185
> *during a break at work...
> using my 70-200 lens
> random pics from the roof of my job....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking for someone in the windows... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i switch to my 18-55 stock lens... not happy with the pics..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i took some other pics while changing the shutter speed... they were to dark...
> i dont have a tripod and time to be doing this at work.. so thats all for now..
> *



Good shots drast...got to love New York Buildings


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 8 2009, 06:21 PM~15018268
> *all the photographer should meet up for one big picture in Vegas....
> 
> a big group shot..but who will take the pic....
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



That be a priceless picture


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Sep 8 2009, 07:27 PM~15018349
> *That be a priceless picture
> *


*canon people on one side and Nikon people on the other side ..... and everyone else in the middle.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 8 2009, 06:30 PM~15018387
> *canon people on one side and Nikon people on the other side ..... and everyone else in the middle.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 8 2009, 06:21 PM~15018268
> *canon people on one side and Nikon people on the other side ..... and everyone else in the middle.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 8 2009, 07:21 PM~15018268
> *all the photographer should meet up for one big picture in Vegas....
> 
> a big group shot..but who will take the pic....
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Out of all our group homie shots and group club member shots im never in none of them  

But on the real....have all the cameras lined up and each one will run and take a pic and then run back as the next photog runs to thier respective camera to take thier pic :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Sep 8 2009, 07:49 PM~15018609
> *Out of all our group homie shots and group club member shots im never in none of them
> 
> But on the real....have all the cameras lined up and each one will run and take a pic and then run back as the next photog runs to thier respective camera  to take thier pic  :uh:  :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:

*have a few tripods just ready for everyone.....

or we can line up in size order....shortest to the tallest......*


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 8 2009, 05:21 PM~15018268
> *all the photographer should meet up for one big picture in Vegas....
> 
> a big group shot..but who will take the pic....
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Great idea! 

We can set up a few tripods and self timers and I can have my wife shoot with her camera. :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Sep 7 2009, 05:22 PM~15006101
> *That's been a bummer too ...
> 
> I love your shots, one of the individuals that got me interested in this no doubt !!!  :yes:
> *


Thanks. Grad school is a bitch!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Sep 8 2009, 09:41 PM~15019273
> *Thanks. Grad school is a bitch!
> *


Good reason though ... 

Much admiration for you :worship:


----------



## Twotonz

so who and who is going to the Vegas Super Show

Big Mando
Drastic Bean
Jae Bueno
Knightstalker
Maando
Twotonz

who else?


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 8 2009, 07:59 PM~15019511
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: Did you add yourself to the NIKON side Renzo? :dunno:

This homie has been taking real good pics here in the 505..


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 8 2009, 10:15 PM~15019761
> *so who and who is going to the Vegas Super Show
> 
> Big Mando
> Drastic Bean
> Jae Bueno
> Knightstalker
> Maando
> Twotonz
> 
> who else?
> *


Maybe one day ...


----------



## EZUP62

what you guys think, its all pre sets. i dont remember anything from the photo class i took a couple years ago other than point and shoot :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

Welp yinz be the judge but I certainly had a better outcome with my 2nd Wedding ...


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 8 2009, 08:15 PM~15019761
> *so who and who is going to the Vegas Super Show
> 
> Big Mando
> Drastic Bean
> Jae Bueno
> Knightstalker
> Maando
> Twotonz
> 
> who else?
> *



:0 That's alot of photo coverage... :biggrin:

Bean alone can cover most of the show...  Wonder what that topic will look like with everyones pics.. :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Sep 8 2009, 08:40 PM~15020102
> *Welp yinz be the judge but I certainly had a better outcome with my 2nd Wedding ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are really nice steel city......


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Sep 8 2009, 08:45 PM~15020200
> *Those are really nice steel city......
> *



x2... :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 8 2009, 08:15 PM~15019761
> *so who and who is going to the Vegas Super Show
> 
> Big Mando
> Drastic Bean
> Jae Bueno
> Knightstalker
> Maando
> Twotonz
> 
> who else?
> *



Its tempting :biggrin: Seriously its up in the air for me .Ill know sometime this month  Be nice to meet everyone from different states and have a beer or 2 or 3 ,4,5 lol Its my damn 34th b-day as well ....Damn all in one :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 8 2009, 07:45 PM~15020178
> *:0 That's alot of photo coverage... :biggrin:
> 
> Bean alone can cover most of the show...  Wonder what that topic will look like with everyones pics.. :dunno: :cheesy:
> *


Im doing the bike coverage for Sprockets Magazine! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Sep 8 2009, 07:40 PM~15020102
> *Welp yinz be the judge but I certainly had a better outcome with my 2nd Wedding ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is a fucking killer shot! great job!


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Sep 8 2009, 09:55 PM~15020355
> *Its tempting  :biggrin:  Seriously its up in the air for me .Ill know sometime this month  Be nice to meet everyone from different states and have a beer or 2 or 3 ,4,5 lol Its my damn 34th b-day as well ....Damn all in one  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Just do it. Forget the beers. Straight for the hard stuff !!!!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

steel city, much much better - what camera are you shooting with? have you set any custom functions on your camera? I know some of those are shot outdoors and it must have been hot
but I notice some of the skin tones being a little red. you should be able to reduce the saturation
in your camera to minimize that small issue and saturate what you need in P/S after the fact, just my two pennies on that.

- tony valadez

attached image is downtown Miami


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Sep 8 2009, 07:40 PM~15020102
> *Welp yinz be the judge but I certainly had a better outcome with my 2nd Wedding ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice shots man


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 8 2009, 06:15 PM~15019761
> *so who and who is going to the Vegas Super Show
> 
> Big Mando
> Drastic Bean
> Jae Bueno
> Knightstalker
> Maando
> Twotonz
> 
> who else?
> *



ME AND RICHIES59 SHOULD BE THERE


----------



## SUPREME69

ANYONE USE P-SHOP ELEMENTS 7? THATS WHAT I HAVE AND I DONT KNOW IF ITS ME OR WHAT BUT I DONT SEEM TO BE ABLE TO DO TO MUCH WITH MY PICS.


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Sep 8 2009, 09:40 PM~15020102
> *Welp yinz be the judge but I certainly had a better outcome with my 2nd Wedding ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





HELLZ YEAH HOMIE.DEM SHITZ CAME OUT SWEET.AWESOME JOB


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 8 2009, 09:59 PM~15021330
> *Just do it.    Forget the beers.  Straight for the hard stuff !!!!
> *



:uh: :barf:


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 8 2009, 09:15 PM~15019761
> *so who and who is going to the Vegas Super Show
> 
> Big Mando
> Drastic Bean
> Jae Bueno
> Knightstalker
> Maando
> Twotonz
> 
> who else?
> *



I'm going out there. Gonna stay at Harrah's that weekend. Would love to meet all of y'all out there!


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 8 2009, 09:15 PM~15019761
> *so who and who is going to the Vegas Super Show
> 
> Big Mando
> Drastic Bean
> Jae Bueno
> Knightstalker
> Maando
> Twotonz
> 
> who else?
> *


:wave: Im no pro, but I will be out there doing what I do


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem+Sep 8 2009, 10:45 PM~15020200-->
> 
> 
> 
> Those are really nice steel city......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you homie ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 10:47 PM~15020231
> *x2... :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ain't seen you for a quick minute ... What's been going on?
> Keep holding AZ down big dog!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Big Mando [email protected] 8 2009, 11:50 PM~15021178
> *This is a fucking killer shot! great job!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2009, 12:04 AM~15021415
> *steel city, much much better - what camera are you shooting with? have you set any custom functions on your camera? I know some of those are shot outdoors and it must have been hot
> but I notice some of the skin tones being a little red. you should be able to reduce the saturation
> in your camera to minimize that small issue and saturate what you need in P/S after the fact, just my two pennies on that.
> 
> - tony valadez
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agreeTony - far from good, but much much better especially compared to the last one.
> I have not set any custom functions ...
> I slightly know the different settings ( I should be more familiar than I am ) but had no idea I could set some ... ( unless I'm misunderstanding you here )
> You are right obviously & skin tone's are too red... Weather was warm but even MORE HUMID ( had to fight the viewfinder fog'n up every time I'd lay my face to it for a peek )
> Thanks as always for the tips!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2009, 12:19 AM~15021672
> *nice shots man
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gracias ... Thanks for being there for me.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-flaked85_@Sep 9 2009, 12:37 AM~15021964
> *HELLZ YEAH HOMIE.DEM SHITZ CAME OUT SWEET.AWESOME JOB
> *


Thanks Dana ... How'd you make out? Ever scoop a cam up yet?


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

steel city - i am not for certain but pretty sure it can be done as well on the nikons, on my 5D I have set custom functions catering to how I shoot and have also custom set some of the Picture Styles in my camera so as to minimize the amount of P/S to the images after the fact. I am not sure what camera you are using but you may want to look into the manual and see if that may be an option. I was just in Florida shooting a wedding there and MAN was that humidity crazy, Houston's humidity does not have anything on Florida's humidity. The lens, viewfinder, inner glass on the lens and a few times even the mirror fogged up and that was not fun. keep up the good work and just remember to always outdo yourself and worry nothing about the next guy...

- tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

gonna bore you guys with a few wedding images, either for criticism, inspiration, admiration, disgust, or plain out change the channel for a bit, ha ha. :roflmao: 

either way here we go... oh and I apologize if I have posted these before

- tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## BLVD

BLVD, RevRob, *tonyvaladez.com, nobueno*

*
Sent you a pm Tony.

What up Jae!*


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 8 2009, 09:15 PM~15019761
> *so who and who is going to the Vegas Super Show
> 
> Big Mando
> Drastic Bean
> Jae Bueno
> Knightstalker
> Maando
> Twotonz
> 
> who else?
> *



*I Will Be There...*


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## Ecalderon

Beautiful shots tony


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

IT WAS FREAKIN' HOT AS HELL THIS DAY!!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Sep 9 2009, 01:07 PM~15027463
> *Beautiful shots tony
> *



thanks magic


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

headed out to a late lunch, will continue with this wedding later this afternoon..


- tony valadez


----------



## Ecalderon

What a great capture .Love this shot tony !


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 8 2009, 07:15 PM~15019761
> *so who and who is going to the Vegas Super Show
> 
> Big Mando
> Drastic Bean
> Jae Bueno
> Knightstalker
> Maando
> Twotonz
> 
> who else?
> *


I'll be out there chillin' with the Ninja crew and probably doing an on the spot shoot with the Queen. If anyone is down to help out with the light set up, let me know. I could always use a hand or two.


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug+Sep 9 2009, 09:41 AM~15025399-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  Im no pro, but I will be out there doing what I do
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: See you there homie... BTW can you get me some pics of DFW chapter for that slideshow? :dunno: Nobody has sent any in yet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Steel City [email protected] 9 2009, 11:26 AM~15026457
> *I ain't seen you for a quick minute ... What's been going on?
> Keep holding AZ down big dog!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: I'm always on here homie... A little too much, I need to get back on my grind with this photography thing..
> 
> I've been in NM for a lil while now... but my homie BigMando has been holding AZ down real big... :biggrin: I gotta get back out there soon to visit the Fam...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mxcn_roc_@Sep 9 2009, 01:18 PM~15027584
> *I'll be out there chillin' with the Ninja crew and probably doing an on the spot shoot with the Queen.  If anyone is down to help out with the light set up, let me know. I could always use a hand or two.
> *


:wave: See you out there Carlos... I'll hit you up homie... :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 9 2009, 12:52 PM~15027959
> *:wave: See you out there Carlos... I'll hit you up homie... :biggrin:
> *


Hit a brother up: (602) 652-2708 

Unfortunately, I don't party like a rock star, like some of you peeps. But I'll be there the day of.


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 9 2009, 02:36 PM~15028425
> *Hit a brother up:  (602) 652-2708
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't party like a rock star, like some of you peeps.  But I'll be there the day of.
> *


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## Mr. 412

It's funny ... cause as I look upon your shots I can think of the wedding I just did &
come up with things I should've done, did do & wished I could have ...
I think some of it will all come together the more it becomes habit rather than such a new thing!

Thanks for sharing Tony - I'll also look into those settings.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 9 2009, 02:52 PM~15027959
> *:thumbsup: See you there homie... BTW can you get me some pics of DFW chapter for that slideshow? :dunno: Nobody has sent any in yet...
> *


Cool brorha!

Really no one here responded? Ill get you some put together today! From last Oct till now or some all pics?


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Sep 9 2009, 04:56 PM~15029784
> *Cool brorha!
> 
> Really no one here responded?  Ill get you some put together today!  From last Oct till now or some all pics?
> *



:nosad: No one homie... Last year Dirty sent a couple.. but nothing this year... :dunno:


At this point anything you want bro... I was hoping for new pics from oct till now, but with lack of participation, I'm taking anything... :happysad:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Sep 9 2009, 02:08 PM~15027468
> *IT WAS FREAKIN' HOT AS HELL THIS DAY!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like this one.... nice and thick..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 9 2009, 07:47 PM~15031462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice shots bro...CHITOWN & NEW YORK have so many places that look alike.I have some shots of the train here and the LOOP I have to dig for them .Shot them like 3 years ago lol 


Great shots :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 9 2009, 08:21 PM~15031902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice... :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 9 2009, 05:55 PM~15031561
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I DONT KNOW IF YOU ALL KNOW WHO THE CHOLO DJ IS BUT DONT YOU THINK ROD COULD BE HIS BROTHER? :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Sep 9 2009, 09:26 PM~15031984
> *Nice shots bro...CHITOWN & NEW YORK have so many places that look alike.I have some shots of the train here and the LOOP I have to dig for them .Shot them like 3 years ago lol
> Great shots  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks.... :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 9 2009, 09:35 PM~15032118
> *Nice... :cheesy:
> *


*you like.???... mr masterpieces was helpping me with my pics*


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Sep 9 2009, 09:47 PM~15031462-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2009, 09:47 PM~15031469
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2009, 09:57 PM~15031591
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2009, 09:58 PM~15031598
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drasticbean_@Sep 9 2009, 09:59 PM~15031615
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I love the way you framed all these shots ... Your eye is impeccable at the way you size / frame things up!


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Sep 9 2009, 08:37 PM~15032158-->
> 
> 
> 
> *you like.???... mr masterpieces was helpping me with my pics*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Steel City Fam_@Sep 9 2009, 08:37 PM~15032159
> *I love the way you framed all these shots ... Your eye is impeccable at the way you size / frame things up!
> *



Yeah Bean... ^^^^^ what he said... :werd: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Sep 9 2009, 09:37 PM~15032159
> *I love the way you framed all these shots ... Your eye is impeccable at the way you size / frame things up!
> *


really,,????????????

i have a eye...????????????? 

naw not me...... :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

a few more from that same wedding - now at the reception...

- tony valadez


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 9 2009, 09:42 PM~15032234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



COOL PIC BEAN


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Sep 9 2009, 09:49 PM~15032341
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*can we get some more please....... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
are you using a flash on all these pics....????*


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

drasticbean - I am using two flashes simultaneously on all of the reception shots...

- tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

almost done with this wedding - honest...


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

this is what happens when you dance with your shoes off.... one more from this wedding after this, i promise......


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

F I N ! ! ! uffin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

that wedding - two Canon 5D's - one 24-70 lens (my workhorse) and one 70-200 IS - one 580 EX - and one Photogenic Studio Max, powered with a 2x2.... the Studio Max triggered by a pocket wizard and the 580 EX triggered by the ST-E2. No assistant or helper at that wedding and one cold ass Corona waiting for me at the house for when I was done..... 

- tony valadez


attached image is one old school pic I thought I'd share to steer off the wedding stuff


----------



## drasticbean

thank you for allll the great pics..


----------



## SUPREME69

bean how do people react when you shooting in the trains?


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 9 2009, 07:51 PM~15032377
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 whats her name ?


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 10 2009, 12:05 AM~15034623
> *bean how do people react when you shooting in the trains?
> *


i was wondering about that before i snap the pics......... but some people looked at me with that " what is he doing look" and some people didnt care... they are just trying to get to work.... :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Sep 10 2009, 12:22 AM~15034866
> *:0 whats her name ?
> *


yamil..... very cool model....


----------



## 77doba

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 10 2009, 05:16 AM~15036124
> *i was wondering about that before i snap the pics......... but some people looked at me with that " what is he doing look" and some people didnt care... they are just trying to get to work.... :biggrin:
> *


you ever get stopped by the mta cops? cuz i work for metro north rr and one of thier cops stopped me when i was taking a train picture upstate by brewster, he only let me go when he say my employee id...even though there is no law against taking pics anywhere on the railroad :uh:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

i think you have to be cautious of that in any city or at least understand the security issues after 911. even here in dallas i get hounded about shooting near any of the railways by their police. guess you just have to be REALLY nice and make it quick..

- tony valadez


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by 77doba+Sep 10 2009, 06:12 PM~15041443-->
> 
> 
> 
> you ever get stopped by the mta cops? cuz i work for metro north rr and one of thier cops stopped me when i was taking a train picture upstate by brewster, he only let me go when he say my employee id...even though there is no law against taking pics anywhere on the railroad  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tonyvaladez.com_@Sep 10 2009, 06:58 PM~15042024
> *i think you have to be cautious of that in any city or at least understand the security issues after 911. even here in dallas i get hounded about shooting near any of the railways by their police. guess you just have to be REALLY nice and make it quick..
> - tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



No kidding ... This leads to a good question in regards to the locations yinz use, does anyone follow the proper channels as far as obtaining permits and what not or do you just wing it?


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

WING IT!!!!

- tonyvaladez


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Sep 10 2009, 06:51 PM~15043769
> *WING IT!!!!
> 
> - tonyvaladez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats the way to do it


----------



## Mr. 412

Then I guess I've been doing it right so far!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

here is one from the "Low & Slow" show at the Phoenix Art Museum


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 10 2009, 07:13 PM~15044004
> *thats the way to do it
> *


yep, wing it! Really the only thing they will do is ask u to leave.


----------



## 77doba

well ill tell you as an mta employee, there is no law agains shooting any pictures anywhere on the railroad as long as its a public place, like platforms or sidewalks, etc...i dont know about railroads elsewhere but im pretty sure its all the same. some cops have been known to stop people but they really dont have any right to!


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Sep 9 2009, 10:41 AM~15025399
> *:wave:  Im no pro, but I will be out there doing what I do
> *



x2


----------



## Twotonz

one i did last week with my girl Nina Marie


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 11 2009, 02:47 PM~15052674
> *one i did last week with my girl Nina Marie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:  :wow: :cheesy: Niiice... :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 11 2009, 01:47 PM~15052674
> *one i did last week with my girl Nina Marie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OH DAYUM :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Sep 11 2009, 01:50 PM~15052698-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :wow: :cheesy: Niiice... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big Mando 88_@Sep 11 2009, 03:26 PM~15053730
> *OH DAYUM :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 10 2009, 08:15 PM~15044808
> *here is one from the "Low & Slow" show at the Phoenix Art Museum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Twotonz




----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 13 2009, 03:49 AM~15064746
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Tri-Pod use on theses?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 6 2009, 02:04 PM~14996506
> *Canon:
> Carlos
> Chairmnofthboard-50D & XTI
> Eric Howard
> Knightstalker- XTI + a620 P&S
> Pro
> Supreme69
> Tony Valadez
> Twotonz - 5D Mark II & 50D
> Volo
> Carsofabq(Ringo) XTI
> FreDay - 40D
> 
> Nikon:
> Big Mando
> Big Mike
> Drastic Bean
> Homer Pimpson
> Jae Bueno
> Kutty
> Magic Mayhem
> RogtopRoy
> Steel City Fam
> Vok
> MikeS
> 
> Tied :0
> *


one more under Nikon...


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Sep 13 2009, 05:31 AM~15065106
> *Tri-Pod use on theses?
> *


only on the last shot with the caddys. The other 2 were hand held shots....the shot with the girl singing was shot at f2.8 with iso4000 and the other one f2.8 with iso3200


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

ANYBODY INTERESTED? 
$200
Featuring Canon's Digital Trinity - an 8.0 Megapixel CMOS sensor, Canon's own DIGIC II Image Processor and compatibility with over 50 EF Lenses - lightweight and compact body, improved performance across the board and the easiest operation in its class, simplifying complex tasks and ensuring the perfect shot every time. 
-Fast 3 frames-per-second shooting with a 14 frame burst and 0.2 second startup time 
-High-speed, Wide-area 7-point AF with superimposed focusing points 
-User-selectable metering patterns, AF modes, custom functions and flash exposure compensation 
-Direct Print support with PictBridge compatible printers 
-USB 2.0 Hi-Speed interface for quick downloads 
-Compatible with more than 50 EF and EF-S Lenses and most EOS System accessories including EX-series Speedlites and a dedicated Battery Grip 
*Used had it for 1 year, will include 2GB CE memory card, with USB chord for easy Upload, includes battery and battery charger.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

here are some that i just finished editing from last weeks wedding. i think i have posted a few of these already but just recapping...

- tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

this next one is just "PRICELESS" - just one of those GOTCHA!!!! moments











as they walked by, from a different point of view...


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

MARRIED!! -


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

and last but not least - they are both from Cali and these are their 
favorite baseball teams....


- tony valadez


----------



## Twotonz

Tony you always busting out some quality wedding photos


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 14 2009, 12:08 AM~15072105
> *Tony you always busting out some quality wedding photos
> *


*x 100*


----------



## 77doba

heres some pics i took recently.....


----------



## 77doba

a couple more....and im a noob so if anyone has some advice, speak up!


----------



## Ecalderon

Great shots fellas...Here is one under the train in chicago loop area!! Dont know if you all remeber the movie BAD BOYS with shawn penn ...It was filmed in that same location...


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Sep 14 2009, 05:32 AM~15073995
> *Great shots fellas...Here is one under the train in chicago loop area!! Dont know if you all remeber the movie BAD BOYS with shawn penn ...It was filmed in that same location...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice! 

Great shots everyone!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

thanks twotonz - i'm getting closer and closer to trading up to the 5D MarkII..... tic toc tic toc tic toc.
:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Sep 14 2009, 07:32 AM~15073995
> *Great shots fellas...Here is one under the train in chicago loop area!! Dont know if you all remeber the movie BAD BOYS with shawn penn ...It was filmed in that same location...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

no

i love ..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ecalderon

Thank you jae & drasticbean :wave:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

very clean magicmayhem - i've always itched to shoot in Chicago, more fasion or no sense but shoot there nonetheless.... maybe someday.


- tony valadez


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Sep 14 2009, 10:57 AM~15075647
> *very clean magicmayhem - i've always itched to shoot in Chicago, more fasion or no sense but shoot there nonetheless.... maybe someday.
> - tony valadez
> *



Thanks Tony...It be nice to have some of your shots here.Specialy out in the fall around Michigan Ave ....I know you were close by when you did a shoot out in milwaukee :biggrin: By the way those pictures came out great . :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

funny you should say that magic, i was just telling my wife how i liked milwaukee just last night and how i'd like to go back for about a week and check out that whole area and shoot a couple of days while i am there too. who knows i might just make a trip out of it someday soon.

- tony valadez


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem+Sep 14 2009, 05:32 AM~15073995-->
> 
> 
> 
> Great shots fellas...Here is one under the train in chicago loop area!! Dont know if you all remeber the movie BAD BOYS with shawn penn ...It was filmed in that same location...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats a great shot Magic
> <!--QuoteBegin-tonyvaladez.com_@Sep 14 2009, 08:10 AM~15074749
> *thanks twotonz - i'm getting closer and closer to trading up to the 5D MarkII..... tic toc tic toc tic toc.
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Sep 14 2009, 12:30 PM~15076496
> *funny you should say that magic, i was just telling my wife how i liked milwaukee just last night and how i'd like to go back for about a week and check out that whole area and shoot a couple of days while i am there too. who knows i might just make a trip out of it someday soon.
> 
> - tony valadez
> *



Nice...Its a pretty nice city to relax and enjoy.Wisconsin overall has some of the great landscape for shooting. :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

Im thinking about buying a good camera. Im not a photographer and never had anything better than a point and shoot. I was looking at a nikon d60. I saw a used one(1000 pic count) for about $400., with a 18-55mm lense. A guy I work with is really into photography and he has a nikon d90 with all kinds of lenses and other shit. Im not looking to go pro or anything I just want a good camera for the car shows, family pics and that kind of stuff. $400 sound like what I want to pay but I just want to get some opinions.


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 14 2009, 12:53 PM~15076669
> *thats a great shot Magic
> 
> :0  :0
> *


Thank you Tonz!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69

VOLO IT WAS NICE MEETING BRIEFLY AT THE ART LABOE SHOW


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Sep 14 2009, 05:32 AM~15073995
> *Great shots fellas...Here is one under the train in chicago loop area!! Dont know if you all remeber the movie BAD BOYS with shawn penn ...It was filmed in that same location...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great shot.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Sep 14 2009, 01:35 PM~15077096
> *Im thinking about buying a good camera.  Im not a photographer and never had anything better than a point and shoot.  I was looking at a nikon d60. I saw a used one(1000 pic count) for about $400., with a 18-55mm lense.  A guy I work with is really into photography and he has a nikon d90 with all kinds of lenses and other shit.  Im not looking to go pro or anything I just want a good camera for the car shows, family pics and that kind of stuff. $400 sound like what I want to pay but I just want to get some opinions.
> *


Same here. I just picked up a D40 and a 55-200 VR lens to start off. I snapped some pics at my inlaws 25th anniversary and i'm real happy with the camera. After some practice i'll move up, but for now the D40 is more than enough for an amateur. 

these were taking with the D40


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 15 2009, 08:57 AM~15085800
> *Same here. I just picked up a D40 and a 55-200 VR lens to start off. I snapped some pics at my inlaws 25th anniversary and i'm real happy with the camera. After some practice i'll move up, but for now the D40 is more than enough for an amateur.
> 
> these were taking with the D40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks pretty good.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Sep 15 2009, 09:35 AM~15086350
> *looks pretty good.
> *


  thanks homie....


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Sep 14 2009, 11:08 PM~15083980
> *great shot.
> *


Thanks chairm...


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Sep 15 2009, 09:35 AM~15086350
> *looks pretty good.
> *


x2


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 15 2009, 11:09 AM~15086644
> *  thanks homie....
> *


what made you go with the d40? Just curious


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Sep 15 2009, 10:58 AM~15087188
> *what made you go with the d40? Just curious
> *


Mainly the *price*. Wolfe Camera near my job was having a clearance sale. They had it for $350 and the dude also knocked off $30 on the extra lens and threw in a free bag. 


Got a question for you guys. At my inlaws anniversary there was a guy there that was also in photography and he said that you can download features off of Nikon's site to give your D40 some capabilities that a D60 would have. Anyone know if this is true ?


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 15 2009, 10:30 AM~15087496
> *Mainly the price. Wolfe Camera near my job was having a clearance sale. They had it for $350 and the dude also knocked off $30 on the extra lens and threw in a free bag.
> Got a question for you guys. At my inlaws anniversary there was a guy there that was also in photography and he said that you can download features off of Nikon's site to give your D40 some capabilities that a D60 would have. Anyone know if this is true ?
> *


 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Sep 15 2009, 01:27 PM~15088474
> *:0
> *


:werd:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Sep 14 2009, 05:32 AM~15073995
> *Great shots fellas...Here is one under the train in chicago loop area!! Dont know if you all remeber the movie BAD BOYS with shawn penn ...It was filmed in that same location...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awesome B/W! Very personal. 

----

In honor of my friend Mya being in this months issue of Blackmen magazine, I revisited one of our previous sessions and picked out a shot that I had not looked at before:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 15 2009, 04:03 PM~15090396
> *Awesome B/W! Very personal.
> 
> ----
> 
> In honor of my friend Mya being in this months issue of Blackmen magazine, I revisited one of our previous sessions and picked out a shot that I had not looked at before:
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Sep 14 2009, 05:32 AM~15073995
> *Great shots fellas...Here is one under the train in chicago loop area!! Dont know if you all remeber the movie BAD BOYS with shawn penn ...It was filmed in that same location...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 13 2009, 12:49 AM~15064746
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wicked shots Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 10 2009, 08:15 PM~15044808
> *here is one from the "Low & Slow" show at the Phoenix Art Museum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 11 2009, 01:47 PM~15052674
> *one i did last week with my girl Nina Marie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 9 2009, 07:40 PM~15032196
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 8 2009, 02:25 AM~15011918
> *I don't post my photos in here much, but FCE rolls with that D90 patna  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 15 2009, 05:03 PM~15090396
> *Awesome B/W! Very personal.
> 
> ----
> 
> In honor of my friend Mya being in this months issue of Blackmen magazine, I revisited one of our previous sessions and picked out a shot that I had not looked at before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thanks mxcn...Love that shot of Mya .Nicely done!

Chuko 204 :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

more....


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## PURO CERVANTES




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 16 2009, 03:36 AM~15095908
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice shot :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Sep 16 2009, 03:56 PM~15100970
> *nice shot :biggrin:
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

this is from last night..


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204+Sep 15 2009, 05:14 PM~15091012-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked shots Homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks chuko
> <!--QuoteBegin-Big Mando 88_@Sep 16 2009, 03:36 AM~15095908
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like how rich that black and white is Mando


----------



## Twotonz




----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 9 2009, 08:51 PM~15032377
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOT MORE PICS OF THIS MODEL DRASTIC BEAN?! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes: :werd: :h5: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 16 2009, 10:03 PM~15104670
> *thanks chuko
> 
> i like how rich that black and white is Mando
> *


Me too! Nice one Mando!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 16 2009, 11:37 PM~15105326
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick one Twotonz!


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Sep 14 2009, 02:35 PM~15077096
> *Im thinking about buying a good camera.  Im not a photographer and never had anything better than a point and shoot.  I was looking at a nikon d60. I saw a used one(1000 pic count) for about $400., with a 18-55mm lense.  A guy I work with is really into photography and he has a nikon d90 with all kinds of lenses and other shit.  Im not looking to go pro or anything I just want a good camera for the car shows, family pics and that kind of stuff. $400 sound like what I want to pay but I just want to get some opinions.
> *


Can I get a lil help from the pros on this?


----------



## nobueno

I put some photos up from this past weekend's Lowrider Hall of Fame Induction on my site. Link in my signature.










I did the interview and photoshoot for the feature on Harvey Reyes.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Sep 17 2009, 08:57 AM~15106473
> *Can I get a lil help from the pros on this?
> *


i got the nikon d60... and i'm happy with it...

i'm new to this camera game...


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Sep 17 2009, 07:57 AM~15106473
> *Can I get a lil help from the pros on this?
> *


D60 is a very light weight camera and very easy to use.Its a great body to start with.I bought one for my daughter and at times im impressed how great her pictures come out .So if you are not looking into heavy equipment get that deal before its gone.18-55 Lens is what they normaly come with and at $400 is a deal.

My 2 :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Sep 17 2009, 09:37 AM~15106699-->
> 
> 
> 
> i got the nikon d60... and i'm happy with it...
> 
> i'm new to this camera game...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> New?? I thought you were a pro. You shoot some nice pics.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-magicmayhem_@Sep 17 2009, 10:03 AM~15106851
> *D60 is a very light weight camera and very easy to use.Its a great body to start with.I bought one for my daughter and at times im impressed how great her pictures come out .So if you are not looking into heavy equipment get that deal before its gone.18-55 Lens is what they normaly come with and at $400 is a deal.
> 
> My 2  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks, I appreciate the input. I'm going to scoop that up.


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Sep 17 2009, 09:57 AM~15106473
> *Can I get a lil help from the pros on this?
> *


I'ma newbie wit it too ...

I got a Nikon D50


----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 17 2009, 09:02 AM~15106506
> *I put some photos up from this past weekend's Lowrider Hall of Fame Induction on my site. Link in my signature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the interview and photoshoot for the feature on Harvey Reyes.
> *


Nice :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Sep 15 2009, 05:47 PM~15091351
> *Thanks mxcn...Love that shot of Mya .Nicely done!
> 
> Chuko 204  :thumbsup:
> *


Nice work Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 16 2009, 10:03 PM~15104670
> *thanks chuko
> 
> i like how rich that black and white is Mando
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Big Mando 88_@Sep 16 2009, 03:36 AM~15095908
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 16 2009, 11:37 PM~15105326
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Right click, SAVE :biggrin: Badass pic Homie


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

shot a editorial for a wedding magazine yesterday, here are a few of the shots...

- tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

LET ME SEE IF THIS WORKS. MY WIFE TOOK SOME PICS FOR THE THING THERE DOING ON CHANEL TWOcbs2chicago.com. CAN YOU GUYS HELP OUT AND VOTE SO IT GETS IN THE BOOK. THERES AN INSENTIVE ALSO WICH IS 10 DOLLARS OFF THE ORDER AND FREE SHIPPING. HERES THE INFO. AND HER PICS. THANKS FOR THE HELP SHE IS A BEGINNER.HOWARD HAS BEEN A GREAT HELP AND INSPERATION(SP)

LINK TO PICS
http://www.capturemychicago.com/photo/299257


I submitted this photo to Capture My Chicago, a local photo contest presented by cbs2chicago.com. I need your vote to help get this photo published in a hard-bound photography book on the Greater Chicago area. So click on the thumbnail to view the full-size photo and vote for this photo, or check out my profile. It's all free, it's all fun and it's all in hopes of creating the best photo book ever published on the Greater Chicago area! 

Also, one cool thing: Because I'm an active member of the Capture My Chicago project, I've been given a coupon code to share with my friends and family. If you use the coupon code below, you can get a discount on the book! You can use the code to buy as many copies as you'd like at the discounted rate. For a limited time save an additional $10 and get free shipping on as many copies as your heart desires!

Thanks,
Ana

More about Capture My Chicago

Your coupon code:
=============================
capshare -- Buy Now!
=============================


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@Sep 17 2009, 01:51 AM~15105402
> *GOT MORE PICS OF THIS MODEL DRASTIC BEAN?!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :werd:  :h5:  :nicoderm:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Sep 17 2009, 06:57 AM~15106470-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sick one Twotonz!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHUKO 204_@Sep 17 2009, 03:57 PM~15110761
> *Right click, SAVE :biggrin:  Badass pic Homie
> *


thanks


----------



## Twotonz




----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 18 2009, 01:51 AM~15115846
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## MRDRIFTER626

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 17 2009, 10:50 PM~15115479
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAWNS SHES SEXY :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mxcn_roc

A friend asked me to come up with 5 photos that define my photography work. Which is basically March 2008 until now(with the exception of some misc. show coverage). 

Here is the list I give her:

Erica with Lifestyle C.C. 









Melissa with Society C.C.









'64 Hop









Mardy with Old School C.C.









Melissa with Society C.C.









----

Same question applies to everyone else. Post up at least 5 photos that you personally think is defining the direction of your photography.


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 18 2009, 02:02 PM~15119755
> *A friend ask me to come up with 5 photos that define my photography work. Which is basically March 2008 until now(with the exception of some misc. show coverage).
> 
> Here is the list I give her:
> 
> Erica with Lifestyle C.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melissa with Society C.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '64 Hop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mardy with Old School C.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melissa with Society C.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> Same question applies to everyone else. Post up at least 5 photos that you personally think is defining the direction of your photography.
> 
> 
> *



:0 :thumbsup: Nice... Can't wait to see what everyone comes up with... :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

nice pics mxcn


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 18 2009, 01:02 PM~15119755
> *A friend asked me to come up with 5 photos that define my photography work. Which is basically March 2008 until now(with the exception of some misc. show coverage).
> 
> Here is the list I give her:
> 
> Erica with Lifestyle C.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melissa with Society C.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '64 Hop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mardy with Old School C.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melissa with Society C.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----
> 
> Same question applies to everyone else. Post up at least 5 photos that you personally think is defining the direction of your photography.
> 
> 
> *



Nice! I don't think I have five...  I need to start shooting, lol


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

I DON'T HAVE ANY EITHER. :biggrin:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

WHAT'S FELLAS? I'VE BEEN GONE FOR A BIT AND HAVEN'T CHECKED IN DUE TO MY SISTER BEING VERY ILL, EVERYTHING IS GOOD NOW. I WANNA THANK EVERYONE FOR THE FEEDBACK ON THE PICS I POSTED, I REALLY APPRECIATE IT ALL, I HAVEN'T HAD A CHANCE TO GET AND TAKE PICTURES, BUT I SHOULD BE MESSING WITH IT HERE SOON. I WENT BACK ABOUT 10 PAGES AND I MUST SAY YOU GUYS PUT OUT SOME SICK PICTURES, KEEP IT UP FELLAS. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

Photographers going to Vegas so far:

Big Mando
Blvd
Carlos
Drastic Bean
Jae Bueno
Knightstalker
Maando
Ritchie59
SouthSideLife
Supreme69
Twotonz

Anybody else?


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

Big Mando
Blvd
Carlos
Drastic Bean
Jae Bueno
Knightstalker
Maando
Ritchie59
SouthSideLife
Supreme69
Twotonz
sickone photography


----------



## DREAM ON

:biggrin:


----------



## JROCK

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 17 2009, 11:49 PM~15115472
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE MR. BEAN! NICE!  :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty

From a shoot today, this one's for Cali Mob Brand Clothing..


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 19 2009, 12:13 AM~15124711
> *Photographers going to Vegas so far:
> 
> Big Mando
> Blvd
> Carlos
> Drastic Bean
> Jae Bueno
> Knightstalker
> Maando
> Ritchie59
> SouthSideLife
> Supreme69
> Twotonz
> 
> Anybody else?
> *


I'll be missing this year, first time in 6 years


----------



## Eazy

*Whaz up everybody haven't showed in here in a while, thought I'd come thru and say what up  *


----------



## Eazy




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

here are a few more from that same mag session..


- tony valadez


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 20 2009, 06:25 AM~15131600
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 17 2009, 11:51 PM~15115846
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Sep 19 2009, 01:07 AM~15125120
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE

:biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 20 2009, 12:22 PM~15133232
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Sep 20 2009, 12:14 AM~15130299
> *here are a few more from that same mag session..
> - tony valadez*


I thought i saw a pic of someone took of you in Spain, but wasnt sure if it was you. :0


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Sep 19 2009, 01:23 AM~15124760
> *Big Mando
> Blvd
> Carlos
> Drastic Bean
> Jae Bueno
> Knightstalker
> Maando
> Ritchie59
> SouthSideLife
> Supreme69
> Twotonz
> sickone photography
> VGP <s>Photography</s> Picture taker
> *


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Nothing special but here are a couple pics I took with my point and shoot at work.


----------



## 77doba

heres some train pics and i took the past couple days...


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Sep 20 2009, 05:47 PM~15134621
> *
> *



:twak:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Sep 20 2009, 12:22 PM~15133232
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice one Big Mike, nicely composed!


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Sep 20 2009, 08:15 PM~15137287
> *Nice one Big Mike, nicely composed!
> *


thanks Kutty


----------



## New2theGame

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 20 2009, 08:18 PM~15134856
> *Nothing special but here are a couple pics I took with my point and shoot at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cutting out a mechanical joint. You in the water department?


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 20 2009, 08:23 PM~15135390
> *:twak:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by New2theGame_@Sep 21 2009, 08:22 AM~15139356
> *Cutting out a mechanical joint. You in the water department?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## Wife-E

I really love photography but have no idea where to start!! I took this pic the other day.......what do you think?


----------



## Wife-E

How could i make a picture like this more clear??


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 19 2009, 12:13 AM~15124711
> *Photographers going to Vegas so far:
> 
> Big Mando
> Blvd
> Carlos
> Drastic Bean
> Jae Bueno
> Knightstalker
> Maando
> Ritchie59
> SouthSideLife
> Supreme69
> Twotonz
> sickone photography
> MagicMayhem
> 
> Anybody else?
> *


Im in fellas....


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Sep 21 2009, 10:14 AM~15140413
> *:dunno:
> *


 You ain't just a picture taker homie... You get down :thumbsup: 


See you in vegas...


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 21 2009, 01:17 PM~15141858
> * You ain't just a picture taker homie... You get down :thumbsup:
> See you in vegas...
> *


x2


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 19 2009, 01:13 AM~15124711
> *Photographers going to Vegas so far:
> 
> Big Mando
> Blvd
> Carlos
> Drastic Bean
> Jae Bueno
> Knightstalker
> Maando
> Ritchie59
> SouthSideLife
> Supreme69
> Twotonz
> 
> Anybody else?
> *


*ok.. where and when do we all met up for the group pictures and to kick it....*


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 21 2009, 04:44 PM~15143870
> *ok.. where and when do we all met up for the group pictures and to kick it....
> *



:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 21 2009, 03:44 PM~15143870
> *ok.. where and when do we all met up for the group pictures and to kick it....
> *


x2

bar, club, strip, show???????????????


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 21 2009, 03:44 PM~15143870
> *ok.. where and when do we all met up for the group pictures and to kick it....
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 21 2009, 07:00 PM~15144031
> *x2
> 
> bar, club, strip, show???????????????
> *



I'd recommned yinz hit all of thee above :biggrin: 





PLUS 

remember fellaz; "Pics or it didn't happen" :roflmao:


----------



## nobueno

This is a shot of my homie Willie T based here in Los Angeles.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 21 2009, 07:24 PM~15146394
> *This is a shot of my homie Willie T based here in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's sick Jae!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 21 2009, 07:24 PM~15146394
> *This is a shot of my homie Willie T based here in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


KLASSICKKKK!!!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 21 2009, 03:44 PM~15143870
> *ok.. where and when do we all met up for the group pictures and to kick it....
> *


I think a good time to meet up would be on Saturday after the move in? As far as we should decide before then that way in case someone runs late or whatever they will know were we are.

Big Mando
Blvd
Carlos
Drastic Bean
Fisheye 
Jae Bueno
Knightstalker
Maando
Ritchie59
SouthSideLife
Supreme69
Twotonz
sickone photography
MagicMayhem

so far i got Bean, Jae, Knightstalker, Mr Fisheye, Manod and Ritchie number anybody else thats wants to meet up hit me up in a pm with your digits


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Sep 21 2009, 09:02 PM~15147864
> *That's sick Jae!
> *


still waiting on you about going to Vegas


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Sep 21 2009, 10:29 AM~15141033
> *How could i make a picture like this more clear??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PIC YOU


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 22 2009, 12:20 AM~15150019
> *still waiting on you about going to Vegas
> *



I'm 90%....I gotta pay some bills and see where I'm at after.


----------



## BIGMIKE

Damn I wanna go  :uh:


----------



## SundaySlackerMag

Looking for contributing photographers.

PREMIERE ISSUE THIS OCTOBER!!!!!!
Sunday Slacker Magazine is the place to find out what’s happening in Las Vegas car culture and the surrounding areas. Cruise through our pages for events, car shows, car clubs, custom builders, shops, artists, and the influential leaders who have built our lifestyle from the ground up. We will feature antiques, classics, hot rods, customs, choppers, lowriders, imports, trucks, muscle cars, motorsports and much more. Each edition covers the culture behind the cars including painters, artists, models, tattoos and music.

[email protected]


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 22 2009, 03:24 AM~15146394
> *This is a shot of my homie Willie T based here in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that one of the filmers for the Berrics?
Shoot all skaters tattoo is sick!


----------



## MikeS

Can you show more pics of TK?
One of my heroes!


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 22 2009, 02:18 AM~15150010
> *I think a good time to meet up would be on Saturday after the move in?  As far as we should decide before then that way in case someone runs late or whatever they will know were we are.
> 
> Big Mando
> Blvd
> Carlos
> Drastic Bean
> Fisheye
> Jae Bueno
> Knightstalker
> Maando
> Ritchie59
> SouthSideLife
> Supreme69
> Twotonz
> sickone photography
> MagicMayhem
> 
> so far i got Bean, Jae, Knightstalker, Mr Fisheye, Manod and Ritchie number anybody else thats
> wants to meet up hit me up in a pm with your digits
> 
> 
> Ok. Where on Saturday.  At the move.  ??
> *


----------



## MikeS

How our crew enter skateparks.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 21 2009, 07:24 PM~15146394
> *This is a shot of my homie Willie T based here in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh shitz....Willie Toledo in the house. :0


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 22 2009, 02:18 AM~15150010
> *I think a good time to meet up would be on Saturday after the move in?  As far as we should decide before then that way in case someone runs late or whatever they will know were we are.
> 
> Big Mando
> Blvd
> Carlos
> Drastic Bean
> Fisheye
> Jae Bueno
> Knightstalker
> Maando
> Ritchie59
> SouthSideLife
> Supreme69
> Twotonz
> sickone photography
> MagicMayhem
> 
> so far i got Bean, Jae, Knightstalker, Mr Fisheye, Manod and Ritchie number anybody else thats
> wants to meet up hit me up in a pm with your digits
> 
> 
> Ok. Where on Saturday.  At the move in. ???
> *


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Anybody got a a Nikon speedight (SB-600) they lookin to get rid of? Need one asap lol!


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 21 2009, 08:24 PM~15146394
> *This is a shot of my homie Willie T based here in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats hot! In a evil lookin sorta way :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Still practicing...


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Sep 22 2009, 01:24 PM~15154023
> *How our crew enter skateparks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats badass!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

here are a few from this past weekend's engagement session..

- tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## LaidbackLuis

Tony,

is this couple from dallas ??? That girl looks like one i work with... Is her name Laura?


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Sep 21 2009, 02:17 PM~15141858-->
> 
> 
> 
> You ain't just a picture taker homie... You get down :thumbsup:
> See you in vegas...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Homie! I touch down on Friday At 8:20...Cant wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2009, 02:24 PM~15141925
> *x2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I appreciate that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2009, 09:24 PM~15146394
> *This is a shot of my homie Willie T based here in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn that shot is sick! Nice work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2009, 02:18 AM~15150010
> *I think a good time to meet up would be on Saturday after the move in?  As far as we should decide before then that way in case someone runs late or whatever they will know were we are.
> 
> Big Mando
> Blvd
> Carlos
> Drastic Bean
> Fisheye
> Jae Bueno
> Knightstalker
> Maando
> Ritchie59
> SouthSideLife
> Supreme69
> Twotonz
> sickone photography
> MagicMayhem
> VGP
> 
> so far i got Bean, Jae, Knightstalker, Mr Fisheye, Manod and Ritchie number anybody else thats wants to meet up hit me up in a pm with your digits
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One more try in adding my name
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2009, 08:00 PM~15156849
> *Still practicing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep it up bro! Finish her up and give me a call :cheesy:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tonyvaladez.com_@Sep 22 2009, 11:12 PM~15159338
> *here are a few from this past weekend's engagement session..
> 
> - tony valadez*


Hey homie did you see my post about Spain?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Sep 23 2009, 07:46 AM~15161765
> *
> Keep it up bro!  Finish her up and give me a call  :cheesy:
> 
> *


What's up dude. Haven't talked to you in a while !!... How are you and the family doing ???....




Here's one I edited..


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 23 2009, 03:18 AM~15157645
> *thats badass!
> *


thank you


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Sep 22 2009, 09:14 PM~15159360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great shot. All natural sunlight or did you use your lighting?


----------



## drasticbean

*i have a major question.....
i have a 1 terabite external hard drive with 90% of all my pictures... we are talking about 10 years worth of pictures....
the wife was upset and kicked the table and my hard drive feel to the floor :0 :0 :0 

I PLUGGED IT IN TODAY AND ITS NOT WORKING...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: 

IS THERE A WAY TO RETRIVE MY PICTURES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WE ARE TALKING ABOUT 10 YEARS---OVER 80,000 PICTURES AND MOST IMPORTANT.....ALL MY FUCKING PORN..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/B]*


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 23 2009, 10:31 AM~15162489
> *What's up dude. Haven't talked to you in a while !!... How are you and the family doing ???....
> Here's one I edited..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im good homie and the family is the same. You and yours?

I like that pic....maybe if the car was a little lower and more in focus it would set it off :cheesy: I like that logo though


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 23 2009, 09:58 AM~15163772
> *i have a major question.....
> i have a 1 terabite external hard drive with 90% of all my pictures... we are talking about 10 years worth of pictures....
> the wife was upset and kicked the table and my hard drive feel to the floor :0  :0  :0
> 
> I PLUGGED IT IN TODAY AND ITS NOT WORKING...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> IS THERE A WAY TO RETRIVE MY PICTURES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WE ARE TALKING ABOUT 10 YEARS---OVER 80,000 PICTURES AND MOST IMPORTANT.....ALL MY FUCKING PORN..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/B]
> *


*
:0 :0 :0 

yea its called "data recovery". i know Geek Squad from BEST BUY can do that for you for like $150 if its a big drive.*


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

the show whent to last weekend



















that top pic was hard to take figuring the car was going 175 mph down the street/race track.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Latin Thug - I did read your post and it could have been a pic of me but not sure who would have taken that but I was in Spain (Barcelona) almost two years ago.


chairmnofthboard - thanks for the kind words and that particular shot was all natural lighting, all of the others that were posted I did you flash some way.


sin7 - the couple is from Dallas but not a Laura . . . .


thanks for all the kind words to everyone
:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Sep 23 2009, 03:56 PM~15165510
> *Latin Thug -    I did read your post and it could have been a pic of me but not sure who would have taken that but I was in Spain (Barcelona) almost two years ago.*


----------



## Mr. 412

2 different versions ...


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Sep 23 2009, 06:04 PM~15167201
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




nah - that's not me - sorry


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Sep 23 2009, 09:58 PM~15168990
> *nah - that's not me - sorry
> *


All yall photographers look the same :cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Sep 23 2009, 09:34 PM~15169333
> *All yall photographers look the same  :cheesy:
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DREAM ON

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Sep 23 2009, 07:34 PM~15168732
> *2 different versions ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i choose #2 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 24 2009, 03:32 AM~15171647
> *i choose #2 :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 24 2009, 09:09 AM~15171518
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  nice piece of kit


----------



## MikeS

tryin to capture that emotion.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Sep 24 2009, 02:05 PM~15174870
> * nice piece of kit
> *


That's my boys d-40.


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## LaidbackLuis

Took a break from doing my floor pans and snapped this one...


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Sep 24 2009, 06:32 AM~15171647-->
> 
> 
> 
> i choose #2 :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2009, 02:53 PM~15174770
> *x2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks ...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Sep 24 2009, 09:50 PM~15178628
> *Took a break from doing my floor pans and snapped this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Love work in progress shots ....


----------



## bkjaydog

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 23 2009, 01:58 PM~15163772
> *i have a major question.....
> i have a 1 terabite external hard drive with 90% of all my pictures... we are talking about 10 years worth of pictures....
> the wife was upset and kicked the table and my hard drive feel to the floor :0  :0  :0
> 
> I PLUGGED IT IN TODAY AND ITS NOT WORKING...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> IS THERE A WAY TO RETRIVE MY PICTURES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WE ARE TALKING ABOUT 10 YEARS---OVER 80,000 PICTURES AND MOST IMPORTANT.....ALL MY FUCKING PORN..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/B]
> *


*
yo bean give me a call my boy is good with it if you want I can get him to take a look.
He's comin by my house to fix my pc this weekend. Let me know I'll meet you in the city if you want. I'm in Williamsburg.*


----------



## MR GREGGO

Wazzup homies,
it been a while.
Lot of good flicks on this post....











check out some of my new work...
HTTP//WWW.MISTERGREGGO.COM


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam+Sep 23 2009, 08:34 PM~15168732-->
> 
> 
> 
> 2 different versions ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2nd as well. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DREAM [email protected] 23 2009, 10:43 PM~15170204
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2009, 02:09 AM~15171518
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nikon baby :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2009, 07:50 PM~15178628
> *Took a break from doing my floor pans and snapped this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great shot
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR GREGGO_@Sep 25 2009, 02:15 AM~15181938
> *Wazzup homies,
> it been a while.
> Lot of good flicks on this post....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out some of my last work...
> HTTP//WWW.MISTERGREGGO.COM
> *



As always nice images Mistergrego....

TTT FOR THIS THREAD AND ALL THE GREAT PHOTOS


----------



## MR GREGGO

thanx homeboy...

Nice flick.


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Sep 25 2009, 12:43 PM~15183935
> *thanx homeboy...
> 
> Nice flick.
> *



:wave: It's been too long ... Glad to see you back in the post !!! :h5:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Hitting up the State Fair of Texas (carnival) this afternoon so hopefully I can get a few good shots. 

Any suggestions on camera settings for these types of events? I'm using a D40...


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Sep 25 2009, 01:15 AM~15181938
> *Wazzup homies,
> it been a while.
> Lot of good flicks on this post....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out some of my new work...
> HTTP//WWW.MISTERGREGGO.COM
> *



Man long time since you posted, nice!


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by liuhan_@Sep 25 2009, 08:15 PM~15187895
> *
> 
> I wear fashion and new bikinis to the beach with my boyfriend today,I bought it online last week,I like it very much.I wanted to give him a surprise,but my boyfriend doesn't like it and said it was not suitalbe for me,why? How do you think of this bikini?Is it not fashionable? Why does my boyfriend say like that?
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Jesus christ how many spam accounts does this douche bag have.


----------



## MR GREGGO

thanx homeboys.


----------



## GRS-HPR

any homie on here got flicker add me http://www.flickr.com/photos/grs-hpr/


----------



## JROCK

FOR ALL YOU TOP PHOTOGRAPHERS OUT THERE! :thumbsup: uffin: :worship: uffin: :thumbsup: 


















We Will be in the house and you know ill bring the porn stars.

Jenaveve Jolie









Sativa Rose








This is Sativas first car show. So I hope you guys welcome her the way you did Jenaveve.
SEE MORE INFO. AND UPDATES HERE ON THE LINK BELOW! :thumbsup: :h5: :nicoderm: :worship: :thumbsup: uffin: 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=489087&st=800


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Some pics I took yesterday at the State Fair of Texas... 

Jason Castro from American Idol









This is the daughter of the Doctor my wife works for.

























Random shot in the Automotive Hall:


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 26 2009, 05:42 AM~15191563
> *Some pics I took yesterday at the State Fair of Texas...
> 
> Jason Castro from American Idol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice capture SinSeven


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 26 2009, 11:04 AM~15192524
> *nice capture SinSeven
> *


Coming from you homie, I appreciate it.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Old fire truck next door to my shop. 








Then I added some noise using PS to make it look older.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

:biggrin:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

Got a question or all u photographers out there......

got my hands on a Nikon D5000 SLR. Just camera but no extra lenses or anything. Is this a good camera to learn on? Any tips on accessories i might need when doing lowrider shoots in motion and still???????

Thanks


----------



## TuCamote

here it goes, hope to learn from all you guys, here is a couple of shots from the NYC Mexican Parade


----------



## TuCamote




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Sep 24 2009, 12:08 PM~15174896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tryin to capture that emotion.
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 21 2009, 07:24 PM~15146394
> *This is a shot of my homie Willie T based here in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 21 2009, 09:31 AM~15140553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BLVD

*Don't know if I already posted these or not, but I wanted everyone's opinions, good and bad...*


----------



## BLVD

...


----------



## BLVD

...


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Sep 28 2009, 10:52 AM~15207479
> *Don't know if I already posted these or not, but I wanted everyone's opinions, good and bad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lighting on the face and top portion of the shirt is well exposed on both shots. Only concern I see is on the second image. In particular on how it becomes dark below her "big ones". It kind of makes the image off balance.


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 28 2009, 01:12 PM~15207708
> *Lighting on the face and top portion of the shirt is well exposed on both shots. Only concern I see is on the second image.  In particular on how it becomes dark below her "big ones".  It kind of makes the image off balance.
> *


*

Yeah I noticed that and didnt like it, it doesn't look right...

Thanks Carlos...*


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## BigMandoAZ

A few from the AZ SUPER SHOW


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 28 2009, 05:49 PM~15210266
> *A few from the AZ SUPER SHOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mxcn_roc

My new approach to show coverage:


----------



## bkjaydog

I just picked up a sigma 17-70 f 2.8 lens to take to Vegas. I plan on using this to replace the 18-55 kit lens that came with my Canon camera. Do you think it's worth taking 2 lenses or just the sigma? Trying to get my hands on a fisheye also :biggrin:


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Sep 28 2009, 08:37 PM~15211544
> *I just picked up a sigma 17-70 f 2.8 lens to take to Vegas. I plan on using this to replace the 18-55 kit lens that came with my Canon camera. Do you think it's worth taking 2 lenses or just the sigma? Trying to get my hands on a fisheye also :biggrin:
> *


Sup Jay, take lots of photos of the models homie


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Sep 27 2009, 03:36 PM~15200209
> *here it goes, hope to learn from all you guys, here is a couple of shots from the NYC Mexican Parade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GREAT SET MAGIC!!
LOVE THE COLORS HOMIE! YOU HAVE CAPTURE THE FLAVOUR THE WAY IT SHOULD BE.
P


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

SUP MANDITO!! SUP BOOGIE DOWN!!


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Sep 27 2009, 05:36 PM~15200209
> *here it goes, hope to learn from all you guys, here is a couple of shots from the NYC Mexican Parade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u are off to a gr8 start :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 23 2009, 12:58 PM~15163772
> *i have a major question.....
> i have a 1 terabite external hard drive with 90% of all my pictures... we are talking about 10 years worth of pictures....
> the wife was upset and kicked the table and my hard drive feel to the floor :0  :0  :0
> 
> I PLUGGED IT IN TODAY AND ITS NOT WORKING...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> IS THERE A WAY TO RETRIVE MY PICTURES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WE ARE TALKING ABOUT 10 YEARS---OVER 80,000 PICTURES AND MOST IMPORTANT.....ALL MY FUCKING PORN..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/B]
> *


*
:roflmao:*


----------



## nobueno

Very nice Mando & Carlos! Show looked good!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

My new approach to show coverage:










:0


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 28 2009, 10:34 PM~15212826
> *GREAT SET MAGIC!!
> LOVE THE COLORS HOMIE! YOU HAVE CAPTURE THE FLAVOUR THE WAY IT SHOULD BE.
> P
> *


Thanks Puro


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Sep 28 2009, 11:03 PM~15213224
> *u are off to a gr8 start :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 29 2009, 08:31 AM~15217103
> *Very nice Mando & Carlos! Show looked good!
> *


Thanks Jae! My hats off to Carlos. I was watching him at work and he was focused on the task at hand. A real Pro and you can tell by his photos! Great work Carlos! :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

Photographers going to Vegas so far:

Big Mando
Blvd
Carlos
Drastic Bean*
Jae Bueno*
Knightstalker*
Maando*
Ritchie59*
SouthSideLife
Supreme69
Twotonz
sickone photography
MagicMayhem*


*numbers who i have.....anybody else that wants to hook up for the LIL photographer pic in Vegas pm me your number.


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON

:biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

:biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON+Sep 30 2009, 03:22 AM~15226000-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DREAM ON_@Sep 30 2009, 04:09 AM~15226055
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Decent shots but that watermark is too overpowering


----------



## Candy Blue 64

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Sep 23 2009, 08:34 PM~15168732
> *2 different versions ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



INSTANT CLASSIC! framed in my living room homie, i really dig this shot...


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Sep 30 2009, 09:36 AM~15226501
> *INSTANT CLASSIC!  framed in my living room homie, i really dig this shot...
> *



I appreciate that so much !!! 


Which version did you like better?


----------



## mr.fisheye

SORRY IVE BEEN GONE YA'LL.....IM BACK THOUGH....HERE IS SOME OF MY LATEST PROPAGANDA*































*


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## mr.fisheye

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: DIRECTORS CUT


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON+Sep 30 2009, 06:09 AM~15226055-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.fisheye_@Sep 30 2009, 01:33 PM~15228362
> *SORRY IVE BEEN GONE YA'LL.....IM BACK THOUGH....HERE IS SOME OF MY LATEST PROPAGANDA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*


Love those in action shot's !!!*


----------



## Mr. 412

Great set Mr. FISHEYE !!!


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Sep 30 2009, 10:55 AM~15228568
> *Great set Mr. FISHEYE !!!
> *


THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

> SORRY IVE BEEN GONE YA'LL.....IM BACK THOUGH....HERE IS SOME OF MY LATEST PROPAGANDA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!!!! like those shot's!!!!!!*


----------



## mr.fisheye

> SORRY IVE BEEN GONE YA'LL.....IM BACK THOUGH....HERE IS SOME OF MY LATEST PROPAGANDA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!!!! like those shot's!!!!!!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> THANKS BRO... :biggrin:*
Click to expand...


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Sep 30 2009, 11:00 AM~15228608
> *THANKS BRO... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Sep 30 2009, 12:44 PM~15228476
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  DIRECTORS CUT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*Very nice pics FISHEYE! * :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye

*SOME OF MY MORE ARTISTIC STUFF*


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *mr.fisheye*


----------



## mr.fisheye

SOME FAMILY FOTOS I DID A WHILE BACK FOR MY HOMIE


----------



## Twotonz

good stuff travi....you going to Vegas right?


----------



## mr.fisheye

RECENT WEDDING


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 30 2009, 12:14 PM~15229266
> *good stuff travi....you going to Vegas right?
> *


I HOPE SO BRO, SOME SHIT CAME UP AND IM ON THE FENCE RIGHT NOW...IF IM GONNA MAKE IT


----------



## mr.fisheye

FROM THE MAGIC SHOW IN VEGAS LAST MONTH


----------



## mr.fisheye

RECENT SHOW STUFF


----------



## mr.fisheye

OLD STUFF


----------



## mr.fisheye

SOME STUFF I DID FOR DONNA CHRISTINE (SPANISH MUSICA)


----------



## bkjaydog

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 30 2009, 02:44 AM~15225563
> *Photographers going to Vegas so far:
> 
> Big Mando
> Blvd
> Carlos
> Drastic Bean*
> Jae Bueno*
> Knightstalker*
> Maando*
> Ritchie59*
> SouthSideLife
> Supreme69
> Twotonz
> sickone photography
> MagicMayhem*
> *numbers who i have.....anybody else that wants to hook up for the LIL photographer pic in Vegas pm me your number.
> *


damn only the pro's 
how bout aspiring phtographers??? :dunno: :dunno: :wave: :wave: 
I'm gonna be in Vegas solo


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Sep 30 2009, 01:15 PM~15229274
> *RECENT WEDDING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye

*IM SURE EVERYONE HAS HEARD BOUT THIS, WRECK AFTER THE PUEBLO SUPER SHOW....BUT HERE ARE THE PIX I TOOK, HAD TO USE JAWS OF LIFE TO GET WOMAN OUT OF CAR PINNED UNDER CAR HAULER

WE WERE FIRST ON SCENE AND FUCK IT WAS NUTZ...PEOPLE SCREAMING, KIDS IN THE CAR STILL..... THESE ARE THE PIX I TOOK AFTER THE COPS AND PARAMEDICS GOT THERE*


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 29 2009, 08:20 PM~15223907
> *Thanks Jae! My hats off to Carlos. I was watching him at work and he was focused on the task at hand. A real Pro and you can tell by his photos! Great work Carlos! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Mando. :thumbsup: 

Like with most shows, I just like coming in there like an assassin and taking care of business. Get my shots and do what I got to do. 

 

----

Good to see you posting again Fisheye. I see a lot of progress with your new work. Keep them coming.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 30 2009, 03:59 PM~15231630
> *
> ----
> 
> Good to see you posting again Fisheye. I see a lot of progress with your new work. Keep them coming.
> *


THANKS HOMIE.....THATS ALL WE CAN ALL DO IS GET BETTER  :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

Im impressed with your shots MrFisheye....definetly stepped your game up, good job homie.

Hit me up if you go to Vegas homie


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Sep 30 2009, 12:50 PM~15229653
> *damn only the pro's
> how bout aspiring phtographers??? :dunno:  :dunno:  :wave:  :wave:
> I'm gonna be in Vegas solo
> *


pm me your number


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Sep 30 2009, 02:50 PM~15229653
> *damn only the pro's
> how bout aspiring phtographers??? :dunno:  :dunno:  :wave:  :wave:
> I'm gonna be in Vegas solo
> *


you better holla at us... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Sep 30 2009, 11:15 AM~15229274
> *RECENT WEDDING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


awesome shot!!! was this with the wide angle lens alone or did you use a photomerger?


----------



## nobueno

Very nice Fisheye! Glad to see you back!  :biggrin:


----------



## bkjaydog

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Sep 30 2009, 08:04 PM~15232201-->
> 
> 
> 
> pm me your number
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pm'd
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drasticbean_@Sep 30 2009, 08:25 PM~15232382
> *you better holla at us... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Yo bean I'm trying to convince kaz to go but I think he's in love now :dunno: :dunno:
I don't have your number. I'm flying out on Friday from JFK


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Sep 30 2009, 05:01 PM~15232180-->
> 
> 
> 
> Im impressed with your shots MrFisheye....definetly stepped your game up, good job homie.
> 
> Hit me up if you go to Vegas homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BRO, IM JUST TRYING TO BE COOL LIKE YOU GUYS
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2009, 05:30 PM~15232426
> *awesome shot!!! was this with the wide angle lens alone or did you use a photomerger?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JUST THE FISHEYE LENZ :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Sep 30 2009, 05:37 PM~15232476
> *Very nice Fisheye! Glad to see you back!    :biggrin:
> *


THANKS JAE....LOVIN YOUR NEW STUFF TOO BRO...I LOOKED AT YOUR MYSPACE THE OTHERDAY


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 1 2009, 04:03 AM~15237095
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Niceeee...


----------



## Ecalderon

Great shots Mr Fisheye... :wave:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Oct 1 2009, 06:40 AM~15237623
> *Great shots Mr Fisheye... :wave:
> *


thanks dog :biggrin:


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Sep 30 2009, 11:08 PM~15234231
> *THANKS BRO, IM JUST TRYING TO BE COOL LIKE YOU GUYS
> 
> JUST THE FISHEYE LENZ  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> THANKS JAE....LOVIN YOUR NEW STUFF TOO BRO...I LOOKED AT YOUR MYSPACE THE OTHERDAY
> *


what r the numbers on your "Fisheye Lense" homie, love the photos


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Oct 1 2009, 11:34 AM~15239911
> *what r the numbers on your "Fisheye Lense" homie, love the photos
> *


fisheye 10-17 f3.5-4.5 dx  
thanks bro


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 1 2009, 07:44 PM~15242598
> *fisheye 10-17 f3.5-4.5 dx
> thanks bro
> *


again, photos are off the hook homie


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 1 2009, 05:44 PM~15242598
> *fisheye 10-17 f3.5-4.5 dx
> thanks bro
> *



Nice ...You have to love them suckers...I have a nikon 10.5mm f 2.8g ed af dx they are really nice to have !


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by TuCamote+Oct 1 2009, 05:10 PM~15242852-->
> 
> 
> 
> again, photos are off the hook homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS BRO, I APPRECIATE IT
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-magicmayhem_@Oct 1 2009, 05:17 PM~15242901
> *Nice ...You have to love them suckers...I have a nikon 10.5mm f 2.8g ed af dx they are really nice to have !
> *


YEAH HOMIE...LOVE THAT FUCKIN LENSE...THATS WHY MY NAME IS FISHEYE :biggrin:


----------



## bkjaydog

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 1 2009, 08:46 PM~15243177
> *THANKS BRO, I APPRECIATE IT
> YEAH HOMIE...LOVE THAT FUCKIN LENSE...THATS WHY MY NAME IS FISHEYE  :biggrin:
> *


I'm trying to get one before vegas. But dam they $$$$$$$$
def. worth it though. Anybody got one for sale? For a Canon :cheesy: 
gonna go to B and H tomorrow. might pick one up


----------



## Twotonz




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye+Oct 1 2009, 06:46 PM~15243177-->
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS BRO, I APPRECIATE IT
> YEAH HOMIE...LOVE THAT FUCKIN LENSE...THATS WHY MY NAME IS FISHEYE  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2009, 08:20 PM~15244000
> *I'm trying to get one before vegas. But dam they $$$$$$$$
> def. worth it though. Anybody got one for sale? For a Canon :cheesy:
> gonna go to B and H tomorrow. might pick one up
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> B&H great spot with great service :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2009, 09:18 PM~15244602
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love that background in this picture tonz
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DREAM ON_@Oct 2 2009, 03:11 AM~15246740
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Great capture Dream


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 1 2009, 08:18 PM~15244602
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great background! Love this one!


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 1 2009, 08:18 PM~15244602
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice one Twotonz.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem+Oct 2 2009, 06:25 AM~15247153-->
> 
> 
> 
> Love that background in this picture tonz
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2009, 07:04 AM~15247319
> *Great background! Love this one!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-72 kutty_@Oct 2 2009, 07:08 AM~15247346
> *Nice one Twotonz.
> *


thank you great ones :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 2 2009, 02:11 AM~15246740
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick Flick!


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 2 2009, 01:45 PM~15250434
> *Sick Flick!
> *



Thank's!


----------



## drasticbean

*WENT TO B&H CAMERA STORE TODAY JUST TO WALK AROUND AND CHECK OUT SOME STUFF.....*


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 2 2009, 06:08 PM~15252763
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WENT TO B&H CAMERA STORE TODAY JUST TO WALK AROUND AND CHECK OUT SOME STUFF.....
> *


 :wow: id be shopping their once a week





















window shopping....but still, its shopping


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## RedDog

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 2 2009, 06:08 PM~15252763
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WENT TO B&H CAMERA STORE TODAY JUST TO WALK AROUND AND CHECK OUT SOME STUFF.....
> *


what did you think of it Bean? Heading out to New York next week and thought about possibly hitting it up. Prices reasonable?


----------



## PURO CERVANTES




----------



## NIMSTER64

one i took oh Chicago's Bahai temple
not to clear, its to large for photobucket


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## NIMSTER64

down town chicago


----------



## bkjaydog

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Oct 2 2009, 10:50 PM~15253719
> *what did you think of it Bean? Heading out to New York next week and thought about possibly hitting it up. Prices reasonable?
> *


man I been in nyc all my life and I went for the first time today. That is like the worlds biggest candy store :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
by the way their prices are really competitive but it takes like 1 hour to check out
they will be closed all of next week for the jewish holidays. they open on oct. 12th.
oh yeah adorama goes by the same schedule


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 2 2009, 09:06 PM~15254312
> *down town chicago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Oct 2 2009, 11:18 PM~15254945
> *
> *


 :cheesy: thanks


----------



## MR GREGGO

Bad azz pics Mr Bean....


----------



## MR GREGGO

I luv this old school french car...Citroen is tha fisrt constructor to put hydro on their cars.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Oct 3 2009, 05:09 AM~15256197
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I luv this old school french car...Citroen is  tha fisrt constructor to put hydro on their cars.
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Whats good homies....I just wanted to know are any of you guys shooting with a nikon d40 or d50????????


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Oct 3 2009, 06:05 AM~15256275
> *Whats good homies....I just wanted to know are any of you guys shooting with a nikon d40 or d50????????
> *



I had a D50, it was a good camera.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Oct 2 2009, 09:50 PM~15253719
> *what did you think of it Bean? Heading out to New York next week and thought about possibly hitting it up. Prices reasonable?
> *


*bro.. i love it there... i go at last once a month just to window shop...*


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Oct 3 2009, 06:58 AM~15256183
> *Bad azz pics Mr Bean....
> *


you like my pics..?????????
wow.. thanks....


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Oct 3 2009, 07:05 AM~15256275
> *Whats good homies....I just wanted to know are any of you guys shooting with a nikon d40 or d50????????
> *



D40 to get me started. It's an excellent camera for starters...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

the show i went to today. here are the best pics i took.










other two in one moment.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Oct 3 2009, 05:47 PM~15259520
> *the show i went to today. here are the best pics i took.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other two in one moment.
> *


Nice


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 1 2009, 03:03 AM~15237095
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 1 2009, 08:18 PM~15244602
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shot Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Sep 30 2009, 12:21 PM~15229341
> *RECENT SHOW STUFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Sep 30 2009, 12:22 PM~15229350
> *OLD STUFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Sep 30 2009, 01:55 AM~15225969
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

sorry not loading. :uh:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty+Oct 3 2009, 02:44 PM~15257779-->
> 
> 
> 
> I had a D50, it was a good camera.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thankz man
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Oct 3 2009, 05:29 PM~15258615
> *D40 to get me started. It's an excellent camera for starters...
> *


Thankz man


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

lets try this again.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

also these


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## MR GREGGO

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Oct 3 2009, 07:07 PM~15259600
> *
> *


Mr FISHEYES: Firme work....lot of dude use a fisheye and it's alwayz tha same bullshit...but your work is bad azz....respect.


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Oct 4 2009, 02:09 AM~15262302
> *Mr FISHEYES: Firme work....lot of dude use a fisheye and it's alwayz tha same bullshit...but your work is bad azz....respect.
> *


x2222


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 1 2009, 08:18 PM~15244602
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick pic twotonz


----------



## red Hormiga

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Oct 3 2009, 05:47 PM~15259520
> *the show i went to today. here are the best pics i took.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other two in one moment.
> *


LOOKS LIKE MORE & MORE LOWRIDERS SHOW @ LAUGHLIN EVERY YEAR. :thumbsup:


----------



## RedDog

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 3 2009, 02:06 PM~15258519
> *bro.. i love it there... i go at last once a month just to window shop...
> *


Bean, whats the weather like in NYC right now. I'll be arriving next weekend.


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Oct 4 2009, 04:37 PM~15264698
> *Bean, whats the weather like in NYC right now. I'll be arriving next weekend.
> *


Weather was 65 today, felt like 70, even got a tan at the Orchard beach show


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@Oct 4 2009, 10:08 AM~15263528
> *LOOKS LIKE MORE & MORE LOWRIDERS SHOW @ LAUGHLIN EVERY YEAR. :thumbsup:
> *


this is just the start. :biggrin: when car club familys get togather the remainder of this year and all of next year we should have many more. 

this is great. :biggrin: i thought i'd never see another homie from kingman. is there any majestics shows comming this way?


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 2 2009, 06:08 PM~15252763
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WENT TO B&H CAMERA STORE TODAY JUST TO WALK AROUND AND CHECK OUT SOME STUFF.....
> *


Nice! I didn't make it there when I was NYC a few years ago...  

I visit the web site daily and look at all the cool stuff I want..


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Oct 3 2009, 04:09 AM~15256197
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I luv this old school french car...Citroen is  tha fisrt constructor to put hydro on their cars.
> *


thats tight


----------



## nobueno

Mister Cartoon busted out Dr. GreenThumb yesterday!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 4 2009, 07:05 PM~15266764
> *Mister Cartoon busted out Dr. GreenThumb yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty

A couple shots from the last few weeks...










I get a little thirsty during photoshoots


















Snapshot from the Lolystics show









Mack 10









E40


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Oct 4 2009, 08:32 PM~15267677
> *A couple shots from the last few weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get a little thirsty during photoshoots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snapshot from the Lolystics show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mack 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice Kutty!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 4 2009, 08:40 PM~15267757
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   :worship: :worship:


----------



## ricndaregal

any one know if there trippin off cameras at the supershow?


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 2 2009, 07:10 PM~15252787
> *:wow: id be shopping their once a week
> window shopping....but still, its shopping
> *



i went there last year when i was in NYC, that place is freakin' insane . . .


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 4 2009, 08:43 PM~15267781
> *    :worship:  :worship:
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

have not posted pics lately - here are some from last week I am editing at the moment...

- tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

this is all for now, i'll post more later this week . . .


- tony valadez


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 4 2009, 08:40 PM~15267757
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So...who has a good shot of this mural?


----------



## MR GREGGO

Young Ghetto boy with Attitude.



















http://mistergreggo.blogspot.com/2009/10/f...h-attitude.html


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 30 2009, 01:44 AM~15225563
> *Photographers going to Vegas so far:
> 
> Big Mando
> Blvd
> Carlos
> Drastic Bean*
> Jae Bueno*
> Knightstalker*
> Maando*
> Ritchie59*
> SouthSideLife
> Supreme69
> Twotonz
> sickone photography
> MagicMayhem*
> VGP
> 
> *numbers who i have.....anybody else that wants to hook up for the LIL photographer pic in Vegas pm me your number.
> 
> *


I keep adding :biggrin:  :angry:


----------



## mxcn_roc

So...I've started a new approach to color correcting my images on the first go-around, especially skin tones(more natural). It's more by the numbers now and less about what I see on my screen. 










-----

While I was looking for images, came across this one. Thought it was dope.


----------



## carsofabq

Everyone has been doing some top notch work keep it up. 

Here are a couple of mine.


----------



## carsofabq

A couple more


----------



## DREAM ON

:biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 5 2009, 06:47 PM~15275910
> *So...I've started a new approach to color correcting my images on the first go-around, especially skin tones(more natural). It's more by the numbers now and less about what I see on my screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----
> 
> While I was looking for images, came across this one.  Thought it was dope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very crisp..


----------



## TuCamote




----------



## mr.casper

PERRONAS FOTOS Camote! R U FROM BARRIO ITALIANO?


----------



## 77doba

heres a few bike pics i took this week....


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 6 2009, 08:34 PM~15287996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's very Jae Buenoesques....with the low angle and the post processed satuaration.


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 6 2009, 01:30 AM~15279887
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Photo's look good Tony.


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Oct 6 2009, 09:39 PM~15288853
> *Photo's look good Tony.
> *



Thanks!!


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Oct 6 2009, 08:42 PM~15286061
> *PERRONAS FOTOS Camote! R  U FROM BARRIO ITALIANO?
> *


NYC homie, Bronx!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 6 2009, 08:51 PM~15288181
> *That's very Jae Buenoesques....with the low angle and the post processed satuaration.
> *


Is that even a word? :biggrin: See you in Vegas! :biggrin:


----------



## langeberg

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 7 2009, 05:34 AM~15287996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pic


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 5 2009, 12:05 PM~15266764
> *Mister Cartoon busted out Dr. GreenThumb yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Oct 6 2009, 05:39 PM~15286030
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Cool shots!


----------



## slash




----------



## Mr. 412




----------



## MAAANDO

Everyone in here does great work. Let's keep it going guys! See you in Vegas!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

tail end of that wedding from the postings earlier this week.....

- tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## Ecalderon

Great pictures as always tony.People were getting down at this party :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 8 2009, 06:23 AM~15300648
> *Everyone in here does great work. Let's keep it going guys! See you in Vegas!
> *


x2 see you in vegas


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

F I N !



-tony valadez


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Truly AMAZING photos Tony!!!! 
I got a chance to get a lil work lately:biggrin: Some wedding photography from this past weekend


----------



## RAGTOPROY




----------



## RAGTOPROY




----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Oct 7 2009, 11:46 PM~15298358
> *Cool shots!
> *


Coming from you it's a big compliment


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

thanks ragtop - here are some from last weekend.

- tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

last ones from this wedding. it was a very short wedding and not much on the reception end...

- tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

here are some from a recent bridal and i'm calling it a night...

- tony valadez


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Oct 8 2009, 09:31 PM~15308411
> *here are some from a recent bridal and i'm calling it a night...
> 
> - tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These are dope. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 6 2009, 01:30 AM~15279887
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 6 2009, 08:34 PM~15287996
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 4 2009, 07:05 PM~15266764
> *Mister Cartoon busted out Dr. GreenThumb yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 4 2009, 08:40 PM~15267757
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

some poor kittens that have been abandond by some small minded people. wish there was somthing i could do.


----------



## BIGMIKE

i'll be in vegas sunday morning just in time for the show, hope to see everyone there! :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 10 2009, 09:21 AM~15318961
> *i'll be in vegas sunday morning just in time for the show, hope to see everyone there!  :biggrin:
> *



X2! I'm leave at 4am! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Oct 8 2009, 08:58 AM~15300994
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


On shots like this are you using a flash and what settings are you using.


----------



## Mr. 412

Cant wait for the VEGAS PICS .... Let me already thank yinz ahead of time so I don't interrupt the posting ...


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Oct 11 2009, 06:58 AM~15323630
> *Cant wait for the VEGAS PICS .... Let me already thank yinz ahead of time so I don't interrupt the posting ...
> *


X2 everybody takin pics when we met up lol the canon guys must have heard nikon was rollin deep :cheesy: someone post them up when u can thanks


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 10 2009, 01:39 PM~15319897
> *On shots like this are you using a flash and what settings are you using.
> *



homer -
yes i am using flash(s) on those images
the first one i am using two flashes, one in my left hand and the other on a stand by the stage with the flash by the stage on its lowest power and the one in my hand at 1/64 -07 power shot at 1/60th of a second, ISO 640 at 2.8

the black and white image it has three flashes, looking at the monitor the one on the left was at its lowest power, the one on the right was around 1/32 +07 while i had one on the floor right shooting up at around 1/64 -07 power, shot at 1/50th of a sec, ISO 640 at 2.8

and the last where the guy is getting his lickity split on, this was only one flash shot at ISO 640 at 1/60th of a sec at 2.8.

hope that helps out some


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

here is one from saturdays wedding. 

- tony valadez


----------



## Ecalderon

Just got it from vegas ...It was a great turn-out at the lowrider show.It was a pleasure meeting all the PHOTOGRAPHERS that bring you the best images around.Hope to see everyone ones again soon....Wish i had more time to be out in vegas but had alot back home to take care of.....peace


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Oct 12 2009, 07:10 AM~15330115
> *here is one from saturdays wedding.
> 
> - tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



What a great shot tony...


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Oct 12 2009, 06:12 AM~15330350
> *Just got it from vegas ...It was a great turn-out at the lowrider show.It was a pleasure meeting all the PHOTOGRAPHERS that bring you the best images around.Hope to see everyone ones again soon....Wish i had more time to be out in vegas but had alot back home to take care of.....peace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Oct 12 2009, 10:12 AM~15330350
> *Just got it from vegas ...It was a great turn-out at the lowrider show.It was a pleasure meeting all the PHOTOGRAPHERS that bring you the best images around.Hope to see everyone ones again soon....Wish i had more time to be out in vegas but had alot back home to take care of.....peace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Very cool ...


----------



## nobueno

Phew! I just woke up! I have not slep till noon in years! What a great time! Stephanie & I woke up Sunday morning at 4am and were at the show till 8pm. We got home at 1am. Meeting up with everyone was so great! Although we could only meet for a few minutes, it was like we knew eachother for years! The LIL Photographer meet was the highlight of my day! We missed you Carlos & Volo!











I have a few thousand photos to go through! As I'm sure the other LIL photogs do!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Oct 12 2009, 07:12 AM~15330350
> *Just got it from vegas ...It was a great turn-out at the lowrider show.It was a pleasure meeting all the PHOTOGRAPHERS that bring you the best images around.Hope to see everyone ones again soon....Wish i had more time to be out in vegas but had alot back home to take care of.....peace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY GREAT PIC...GOOD JOB GUYZ!


----------



## Homer Pimpson

These group shots make me wonder who is who. I think we should each post up a pic of our selve so if we run into one another at a show we can put a name with a face. I will start. 









Here is one I took with my tripod nd self timer in front of the Picaso Museum in Paris.


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 12 2009, 03:47 PM~15332745
> *Phew! I just woke up! I have not slep till noon in years! What a great time! Stephanie & I woke up Sunday morning at 4am and were at the show till 8pm. We got home at 1am. Meeting up with everyone was so great! Although we could only meet for a few minutes, it was like we knew eachother for years! The LIL Photographer meet was the highlight of my day! We missed you Carlos & Volo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few thousand photos to go through! As I'm sure the other LIL photogs do!
> *



:worship: 
So dope ... 
:worship:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Oct 12 2009, 11:47 AM~15332745-->
> 
> 
> 
> Phew! I just woke up! I have not slep till noon in years! What a great time! Stephanie & I woke up Sunday morning at 4am and were at the show till 8pm. We got home at 1am. Meeting up with everyone was so great! Although we could only meet for a few minutes, it was like we knew eachother for years! The LIL Photographer meet was the highlight of my day! We missed you Carlos & Volo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few thousand photos to go through! As I'm sure the other LIL photogs do!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for the pic Jae. yea the only reason i decided to leave to vegas was to meet the other photographers.  caught alot of traffic back home around 5pm.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Homer Pimpson_@Oct 12 2009, 12:14 PM~15332952
> *These group shots make me wonder who is who. I think we should each post up a pic of our selve so if we run into one another at a show we can put a name with a face. I will start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one I took with my tripod nd self timer in front of the Picaso Museum in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


were you in Vegas? im third from left with the white shirt.


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 12 2009, 01:47 PM~15332745
> *Phew! I just woke up! I have not slep till noon in years! What a great time! Stephanie & I woke up Sunday morning at 4am and were at the show till 8pm. We got home at 1am. Meeting up with everyone was so great! Although we could only meet for a few minutes, it was like we knew eachother for years! The LIL Photographer meet was the highlight of my day! We missed you Carlos & Volo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few thousand photos to go through! As I'm sure the other LIL photogs do!
> *


It was great meeting you and wife jae.This is a awesome picture your wife shot of all.And you right bro IT DID FEEL LIKE WE ALL KNEW EACHOTHER ...WE WILL DEFINATELY MEETUP AGAIN.


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 12 2009, 11:47 AM~15332745
> *Phew! I just woke up! I have not slep till noon in years! What a great time! Stephanie & I woke up Sunday morning at 4am and were at the show till 8pm. We got home at 1am. Meeting up with everyone was so great! Although we could only meet for a few minutes, it was like we knew eachother for years! The LIL Photographer meet was the highlight of my day! We missed you Carlos & Volo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few thousand photos to go through! As I'm sure the other LIL photogs do!
> *


whos who from left to right?


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 12 2009, 02:43 PM~15333218
> *thanks for the pic Jae. yea the only reason i decided to leave to vegas was to meet the other photographers.   caught alot of traffic back home around 5pm.
> were you in Vegas? im third from left with the white shirt.
> *


BIGMIKE.....It was a pleasure to meet you also.Wish we had more time in vegas but it be other times in the future....see you fellas soon


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Oct 12 2009, 12:49 PM~15333267
> *BIGMIKE.....It was a pleasure to meet you also.Wish we had more time in vegas but it be other times in the future....see you fellas soon
> *


yea for sure we will. i see Jae often at the shows :thumbsup: i arrived and left the same day, i couldnt stay long but it was worth the trip


----------



## BIGMIKE

one of my favorite shots from vegas show


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 12 2009, 02:53 PM~15333314
> *one of my favorite shots from vegas show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh hell yeah that bomba was beautiful.Great shot !


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 12 2009, 03:43 PM~15333218
> *thanks for the pic Jae. yea the only reason i decided to leave to vegas was to meet the other photographers.   caught alot of traffic back home around 5pm.
> were you in Vegas? im third from left with the white shirt.
> *


No I didn't go.  I haven't been to Vegas since 2001.


----------



## Ecalderon

Here is one of my favorite...Lots of beautiful cars all around.Big props to all the car clubs that came thru !


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 12 2009, 08:47 PM~15332745
> *Phew! I just woke up! I have not slep till noon in years! What a great time! Stephanie & I woke up Sunday morning at 4am and were at the show till 8pm. We got home at 1am. Meeting up with everyone was so great! Although we could only meet for a few minutes, it was like we knew eachother for years! The LIL Photographer meet was the highlight of my day! We missed you Carlos & Volo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few thousand photos to go through! As I'm sure the other LIL photogs do!
> *


----------



## RAGTOPROY

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 12 2009, 01:47 PM~15332745
> *Phew! I just woke up! I have not slep till noon in years! What a great time! Stephanie & I woke up Sunday morning at 4am and were at the show till 8pm. We got home at 1am. Meeting up with everyone was so great! Although we could only meet for a few minutes, it was like we knew eachother for years! The LIL Photographer meet was the highlight of my day! We missed you Carlos & Volo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few thousand photos to go through! As I'm sure the other LIL photogs do!
> *


Dang I wish I coulda made it! I love it, LIL Photographers United!!!!!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 12 2009, 11:47 AM~15332745
> *We missed you Carlos & Volo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 

Damn, sorry guys... I have been so busy with work and photo shoots, I haven't had much time on LIL and haven't been in this Photography thread in a while. I didn't even know you guys had setup a time to meet for a photo. Cool pic though!

Jae, I'm glad I finally got to meet you in person yesterday... It was a pleasure to meet you and your wife.   

-V-


----------



## Ecalderon

Whats up volo.....


----------



## Chi-Town boi

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 12 2009, 12:47 PM~15332745
> *Phew! I just woke up! I have not slep till noon in years! What a great time! Stephanie & I woke up Sunday morning at 4am and were at the show till 8pm. We got home at 1am. Meeting up with everyone was so great! Although we could only meet for a few minutes, it was like we knew eachother for years! The LIL Photographer meet was the highlight of my day! We missed you Carlos & Volo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few thousand photos to go through! As I'm sure the other LIL photogs do!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Oct 12 2009, 02:51 PM~15334279
> *Whats up volo.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Chi-Town boi

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE+Oct 12 2009, 01:53 PM~15333314-->
> 
> 
> 
> one of my favorite shots from vegas show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :thumbsup: :worship:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-magicmayhem_@Oct 12 2009, 02:23 PM~15333522
> *Here is one of my favorite...Lots of beautiful cars all around.Big props to all the car clubs that came thru !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Oct 12 2009, 09:12 AM~15330350
> *Just got it from vegas ...It was a great turn-out at the lowrider show.It was a pleasure meeting all the PHOTOGRAPHERS that bring you the best images around.Hope to see everyone ones again soon....Wish i had more time to be out in vegas but had alot back home to take care of.....peace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This was so funny. Notice all the NIKON users on the right and the CANON users on the left. NIKON kick some but. 
To tell you the truth. The was on of the highlights of my weekend. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! X100


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 12 2009, 02:47 PM~15332745
> *Phew! I just woke up! I have not slep till noon in years! What a great time! Stephanie & I woke up Sunday morning at 4am and were at the show till 8pm. We got home at 1am. Meeting up with everyone was so great! Although we could only meet for a few minutes, it was like we knew eachother for years! The LIL Photographer meet was the highlight of my day! We missed you Carlos & Volo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few thousand photos to go through! As I'm sure the other LIL photogs do!
> *


can someone write all the names in order under the picture. That would be cool for everyone to remember all the names
I love this picture. !!!!!!!! 
This is a picture I'm going to print and frame 8x10.
You guys had joke for me wearing my boots. Hahahahaha


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 12 2009, 05:14 PM~15334475
> *This was so funny. Notice all the NIKON users on the right and the CANON users on the left.  NIKON kick some but.
> To tell you the truth. The was on of the highlights of my weekend. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! X100
> *



x2

Whats up bean ...It was a kick as time .Good to meet you bro.Could we get some sneak peak of those pictures from diablos on friday night :0 :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Oct 12 2009, 06:24 PM~15334538
> *x2
> 
> Whats up bean ...It was a kick as time .Good to meet you bro.Could we get some sneak peak of those pictures from diablos on friday night  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Hell yea. When I get to work tonight I will start a bean topic. 
Diablos was so fun. I got super nice...


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 12 2009, 05:34 PM~15334606
> *Hell yea. When I get to work tonight I will start a bean topic.
> Diablos was so fun. I got super nice...
> *


Yeah diablos was good.I got tipsy :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 12 2009, 12:47 PM~15332745
> *Phew! I just woke up! I have not slep till noon in years! What a great time! Stephanie & I woke up Sunday morning at 4am and were at the show till 8pm. We got home at 1am. Meeting up with everyone was so great! Although we could only meet for a few minutes, it was like we knew eachother for years! The LIL Photographer meet was the highlight of my day! We missed you Carlos & Volo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few thousand photos to go through! As I'm sure the other LIL photogs do!
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon

Jae bueno and mando from Shutter Box Photography


----------



## Twotonz

Whats up everyone, i just got home....what a crazy weekend. The LIL Photographer meet was deffinetly a great highlight of my weekend. It was great to see the unity between all of us, even thou we just met for a few minutes it felt like we knew each other for a long time.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 12 2009, 03:14 PM~15334475
> *This was so funny. Notice all the NIKON users on the right and the CANON users on the left.  NIKON kick some but.
> To tell you the truth. The was on of the highlights of my weekend. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! X100
> *



NO SHIT I WAS LIKE DAMN ITS ONLY ME AND TWOTONZ....GREAT PICTURE THOUGH. NOW LETS SEE THEM SHOW PHOTOS.


----------



## Twotonz

from Left to Right: SouthSideLife(Nikon), Supreme69(Canon), AverageSizeMike(Nikon), Twotonz(Canon), JaeBueno(Nikon), Popeye(Canon), DrasticBean(Nikon), Maaando(Nikon), MagicMayhem(Nikon), BigMando(Nikon)


----------



## SUPREME69

AVERAGE-SIZE-MIKE....LMAO!!!


----------



## Tyrone 1957

Has anyone ever bought anything from Bingo Camera ? I was just wondering they have a D90 body for like $169.00 and a D5000 for $159.00 body only. Which of these two would be the best camera I like d5000 because of the screen and also the 19 scene settings. I would like your out put thank you.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

It was great meeting everyone this weekend! Hopefully we all can to this again next year!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Oct 12 2009, 02:23 PM~15333522
> *Here is one of my favorite...Lots of beautiful cars all around.Big props to all the car clubs that came thru !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great Shot!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Love the street action !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mando from Majestics Avondale, Arizona on the switch


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 13 2009, 06:05 AM~15339789
> *Love the street action !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mando from Majestics Avondale, Arizona on the switch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I usually don't see street action ( other than last years TwoTonz journey with Cherry64) 
Amazing shot BigMandoAz :thumbsup: Thanks :worship:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 12 2009, 11:38 PM~15339474
> *AVERAGE-SIZE-MIKE....LMAO!!!
> *


lol


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 13 2009, 02:05 AM~15339789
> *Love the street action !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mando from Majestics Avondale, Arizona on the switch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats tight right there great capture mando :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 13 2009, 01:29 AM~15339431
> *from Left to Right: SouthSideLife(Nikon), Supreme69(Canon), AverageSizeMike(Nikon), Me(Canon), JaeBueno(Nikon), Popeye(Canon), DrasticBean(Nikon), Maaando(Nikon), MagicMayhem(Nikon), BigMando(Nikon)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got to give Bean the credit for meeting up....the day before he brought it up that we should all meet at the show infront of the WantedWear booth.  Thats when i text everyone the next morning that shot me their number about it...I wanted to meet everyone after the show for a beer, but things got a lil crazy and most people wouldnt of been able to of made it (including myself)
> *


lol lol ....


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Oct 13 2009, 03:26 AM~15339742-->
> 
> 
> 
> Great Shot!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks mando
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigMandoAZ_@Oct 13 2009, 04:05 AM~15339789
> *Love the street action !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mando from Majestics Avondale, Arizona on the switch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Love street action !


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Oct 13 2009, 05:26 AM~15339990
> *I usually don't see street action ( other than last years TwoTonz journey with Cherry64)
> Amazing shot BigMandoAz :thumbsup: Thanks :worship:
> *


thanks bro. We were chillin on the strip with our ice chest watch people cruise by. I posted a few on my thread too.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Tyrone 1957_@Oct 13 2009, 04:17 AM~15339615
> *Has anyone ever bought anything from Bingo Camera ? I was just wondering they have a D90 body for like $169.00 and a D5000 for $159.00 body only. Which of these two would be the best camera I like d5000 because of the screen and also the 19 scene settings. I would like your out put thank you.
> *


Dude, anywhere that advertises a D90 for $169 should be approached with caution. Only shop from trusted sites brother.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Oct 13 2009, 07:21 AM~15340383
> *Thanks mando
> :0  Love street action !
> *


hells yeah


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 13 2009, 03:29 AM~15339431
> *from Left to Right: SouthSideLife(Nikon), Supreme69(Canon), AverageSizeMike(Nikon), Me(Canon), JaeBueno(Nikon), Popeye(Canon), DrasticBean(Nikon), Maaando(Nikon), MagicMayhem(Nikon), BigMando(Nikon)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got to give Bean the credit for meeting up....the day before he brought it up that we should all meet at the show infront of the WantedWear booth.  Thats when i text everyone the next morning that shot me their number about it...I wanted to meet everyone after the show for a beer, but things got a lil crazy and most people wouldnt of been able to of made it (including myself)
> *


This was one very cool shot. It was great meeting everyone. We definately have to do this again and I hope thos who missed it can make it next time. 

Here is one of my favorites from the show....


----------



## MAAANDO

Here are some of the inside of the Venetian hotel that Magicmayhem and I shot in......






































This one is a shot of a roof from one of the restaurants










The waterfall outside the Wynn


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 12 2009, 11:29 PM~15339431
> *from Left to Right: SouthSideLife(Nikon), Supreme69(Canon), AverageSizeMike(Nikon), Me(Canon), JaeBueno(Nikon), Popeye(Canon), DrasticBean(Nikon), Maaando(Nikon), MagicMayhem(Nikon), BigMando(Nikon)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got to give Bean the credit for meeting up....the day before he brought it up that we should all meet at the show infront of the WantedWear booth.  Thats when i text everyone the next morning that shot me their number about it...I wanted to meet everyone after the show for a beer, but things got a lil crazy and most people wouldnt of been able to of made it (including myself)
> *


:worship: thanks you guys are sick!!!


----------



## red Hormiga

WHAT UP BIG MANDO? IT WAS COOL MEETING YOU & AL LUNA AT THE BANQUET.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@Oct 13 2009, 12:32 PM~15343225
> *WHAT UP BIG MANDO? IT WAS COOL MEETING YOU & AL LUNA AT THE BANQUET.
> *


Hell yeah same here bro! Hit us up if you roll down to PHX


----------



## rug442

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 13 2009, 12:19 PM~15342465
> *Dude, anywhere that advertises a D90 for $169 should be approached with caution. Only shop from trusted sites brother.
> *


Thank you very much. I just got finish doing some checking onlone and they are a scam. Thanks again


----------



## Dualhex02

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Oct 8 2009, 07:04 AM~15300762
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did you throw an off camera flash on the floor on a small tripod? Did you just slave it or use a remote trigger? I been reading alot about pocket wizard....have you tried those?


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by rug442_@Oct 13 2009, 04:06 PM~15343696
> *Thank you very much. I just got finish doing some checking onlone and they are a scam. Thanks again
> *


Im glad you found that out before sending them your money. :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 12 2009, 02:47 PM~15332745
> *Phew! I just woke up! I have not slep till noon in years! What a great time! Stephanie & I woke up Sunday morning at 4am and were at the show till 8pm. We got home at 1am. Meeting up with everyone was so great! Although we could only meet for a few minutes, it was like we knew eachother for years! The LIL Photographer meet was the highlight of my day! We missed you Carlos & Volo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few thousand photos to go through! As I'm sure the other LIL photogs do!
> *



It was great meeting all you guys out there at the show! Had a fun weekend! Loved Vegas! Def going back soon! Now back to norm life.... :uh:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 13 2009, 04:49 PM~15344144
> *It was great meeting all you guys out there at the show! Had a fun weekend! Loved Vegas! Def going back soon! Now back to norm life....  :uh:
> *


Same here bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 13 2009, 03:05 AM~15339789
> *Love the street action !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mando from Majestics Avondale, Arizona on the switch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick shot Mando....fuck i couldnt make it out to see a lot of crusing


----------



## Twotonz

hopefully next year we can get more of the Canon guys to meet up *caugh*Volo*caugh* Carlos*caugh*the rest of you guys*caugh*


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 13 2009, 02:17 PM~15344428
> *hopefully next year we can get more of the Canon guys to meet up *caugh*Volo*caugh* Carlos*caugh*the rest of you guys*caugh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 13 2009, 01:49 PM~15344144
> *It was great meeting all you guys out there at the show! Had a fun weekend! Loved Vegas! Def going back soon! Now back to norm life....  :uh:
> *


same here bro! :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 13 2009, 04:17 PM~15344428
> *hopefully next year we can get more of the Canon guys to meet up *caugh*Volo*caugh* Carlos*caugh*the rest of you guys*caugh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*I have to say this again. This picture is SICK. !!!!
What happened to all the CANON guys. Lol

hey jae. How did the picture of us holding the camera in a circle come out. ??*


----------



## TuCamote

gotta go next year


----------



## bkjaydog

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 13 2009, 05:17 PM~15344428
> *hopefully next year we can get more of the Canon guys to meet up *caugh*Volo*caugh* Carlos*caugh*the rest of you guys*caugh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What up two tonz it was good meeting you. I saw you checking out of the hotel but didn't get a chance to catch up. bean sent me a text about the photo shoot but it was way too late when i saw it. woulda been another canon guy in the mix :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 13 2009, 04:30 PM~15345949
> *I have to say this again. This picture is SICK. !!!!
> What happened to all the CANON guys.  Lol
> 
> hey jae.  How did the picture of us holding the camera in a circle come out. ??
> *


Came out good! I will post it sometime today or this week!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 13 2009, 02:13 PM~15343784
> *Did you throw an off camera flash on the floor on a small tripod? Did you just slave it or use a remote trigger?  I been reading alot about pocket wizard....have you tried those?
> *



dualhex - i rarely in fact i am so bold as to say that i never ever ever have my flash on my hot shoe when shooting any wedding related event or anything for that matter. i use the canon wireless transmitter. i do use pocket wizards but not on my canon flashes, but rather on my studio lights.

on the image below for instance i have my canon transmitter triggering my 580 on a stand slightly behind the shoes to the left of your monitor. it is not a harsh flash to notice the light but enough for me to notice the minor details I want enhanced on the shoes.

looks like everyone had a great time in vegas!!! have not been there in sometime now. hell have not been to a car show in sometime now. miss the half naked viejas and clean ass rides. soon real soon, i'll hit a show up by surprise one day.


----------



## chairmnofthboard

Daaaaaaaaamn, I wanted to go, but I was working on my 64.


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## SIDESHOW™

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 13 2009, 04:17 PM~15344428
> *hopefully next year we can get more of the Canon guys to meet up *caugh*Volo*caugh* Carlos*caugh*the rest of you guys*caugh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY BRO IT WAS COOL TO FINALLY MEET YOU HOPEFULLY I'LL GET MY CANNON CAMERA SOON AND BACK YOU UP 
THAT DAY YOU SAW I WAS WORKING WITH A NIKON SO I WOULDNT OF BEEN MUCH HELP ANYWAYS :biggrin:  
HOPEFULLY I CAN BE IN THE PIKTURE NEXT YEAR AND MEET EVERYONE ELSE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69




----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 13 2009, 09:46 PM~15350569
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn i took that exact same shot but i didnt like how it came out :0


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 13 2009, 09:47 PM~15350583
> *damn i took that exact same shot but i didnt like how it came out  :0
> *



i dont care for mine either but damn thats a site to see.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 13 2009, 10:46 PM~15350569
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice shot supreme....fucken Chris Roark is doing to much...cant wait to see how his other 2 58s look


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 13 2009, 10:05 PM~15350727
> *nice shot supreme....fucken Chris Roark is doing to much...cant wait to see how his other 2 58s look
> *



OTHER 2???? ARE YOU SERIOUS? YEAH HES DOING TO MUCH


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 13 2009, 11:09 PM~15350753
> *OTHER 2???? ARE YOU SERIOUS? YEAH HES DOING TO MUCH
> *


one is a convertible and then he's got a 50 that should get a title


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 13 2009, 10:46 PM~15350569
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



good shot!!!


----------



## Twotonz

a few of my flicks from Vegas

the new set up that Flaco did on Strictly Business









the set up on Henry's and Yolandas bomb truck









Gregs 59 at the Stratosphere









Trino's Cherry 64 at the stip









NorCal putting it down


----------



## Dualhex02

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Oct 13 2009, 07:23 PM~15347197
> *dualhex - i rarely in fact i am so bold as to say that i never ever ever have my flash on my hot shoe when shooting any wedding related event or anything for that matter. i use the canon wireless transmitter. i do use pocket wizards but not on my canon flashes, but rather on my studio lights.
> 
> on the image below for instance i have my canon transmitter triggering my 580 on a stand slightly behind the shoes to the left of your monitor. it is not a harsh flash to notice the light but enough for me to notice the minor details I want enhanced on the shoes.
> 
> looks like everyone had a great time in vegas!!!  have not been there in sometime now. hell have not been to a car show in sometime now. miss the half naked viejas and clean ass rides. soon real soon, i'll hit a show up by surprise one day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that works well for a more staged image but the candid and random captures of people dancing is what I was curious about. I been trying to brush up yet I guess I may need to break down and take some classes. I try to learn about lighting and I started following Strobist and try reading some of his help and it confuses me. I understand aperture, shutter speed, film speed, depth of field, etc etc but when you get to shit like "Set your speedlight on 1/2 power, and zoom it to a telephoto setting -- say, 85mm or 105mm...Set your camera to a relatively high shutter speed, say at 1/125th or 1/250th. I am assuming you have crappy weird gym light and that we are doing this all with flash. Let the gym go dark or darkish on the ambient....You should get about f/2.8 or f/4 on your center group guy...."etc etc it tends to get confusing. Haivng a certain f stops worth of light and then adding certain f stops worth of flash as a key light and then a secondary light and feathering the light. So I am guessing I need classes on lighting.


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Oct 13 2009, 08:56 PM~15348429-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOVE THAT B/W SHOT BEAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2009, 11:46 PM~15350569
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AWESOME VIEW BRO!!IT WAS NICE MEETING YOU IN VEGAS SUPREME!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Oct 14 2009, 12:30 AM~15350918
> *a few of my flicks from Vegas
> 
> the new set up that Flaco did on Strictly Business
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the set up on Henry's and Yolandas bomb truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gregs 59 at the Stratosphere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trino's Cherry 64 at the stip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorCal putting it down
> *


SICK SHOTS TONZ....NOR*CAL PUTTING IT DOWN :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 14 2009, 06:28 AM~15351625
> *that works well for a more staged image but the candid and random captures of people dancing is what I was curious about. I been trying to brush up yet I guess I may need to break down and take some classes.  I try to learn about lighting and I started following Strobist and try reading some of his help and it confuses me.  I understand aperture, shutter speed, film speed, depth of field, etc etc but when you get to shit like "Set your speedlight on 1/2 power, and zoom it to a telephoto setting -- say, 85mm or 105mm...Set your camera to a relatively high shutter speed, say at 1/125th or 1/250th. I am assuming you have crappy weird gym light and that we are doing this all with flash. Let the gym go dark or darkish on the ambient....You should get about f/2.8 or f/4 on your center group guy...."etc etc  it tends to get confusing.  Haivng a certain f stops worth of light and then adding certain f stops worth of flash as a key light and then a secondary light and feathering the light.  So I am guessing I need classes on lighting.
> *


i met a guy in class that showed me a little about using strobes. he does some bad ass work. trial and error. i just bought a second flash and can't wait to use it.


----------



## Dualhex02

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 14 2009, 08:02 AM~15351947
> *i met a guy in class that showed me a little about using strobes. he does some bad ass work. trial and error. i just bought a second flash and can't wait to use it.
> *


I have a borrowed sekonic light meter and used it with the strobes I have, which I guess are cheap and inconsistent because the readings kept changing drastically when I fired the strobes. So they dont give me the same light each time. Pro equipment is just so expensive! You cant just rig up some lights cause even if you tried to do a flourescent light box the tubes in the photo rigs are way different than some shit you'd find at home depot.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 13 2009, 10:47 PM~15350583
> *damn i took that exact same shot but i didnt like how it came out  :0
> *


Me too! I won't be posting mine...


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 14 2009, 06:18 AM~15352052
> *Me too! I won't be posting mine...
> *



come on you guys take the best pics.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 14 2009, 10:24 AM~15352112
> *come on you guys take the best pics.
> *


I took the same one as well and I didnt like it either..... Great shot Supreme!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 14 2009, 06:30 AM~15352161
> *I took the same one as well and I didnt like it either..... Great shot Supreme!
> *



thanks guys! im still in the learning stages.


----------



## SUPREME69




----------



## SouthsideLife

Ugh....back to work. Weather SUCKS here in Austin, TX!! After being in that lovely Vegas weather, I am HATING it here! HUMIDITY SUCKS ASS!! *sigh*


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 14 2009, 10:17 AM~15352918
> *Ugh....back to work. Weather SUCKS here in Austin, TX!! After being in that lovely Vegas weather, I am HATING it here! HUMIDITY SUCKS ASS!! *sigh*
> *


Dont feel bad ...chicago is cold and rain 40s lol


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 13 2009, 01:17 PM~15344428
> *hopefully next year we can get more of the Canon guys to meet up *caugh*Volo*caugh* Carlos*caugh*the rest of you guys*caugh*
> *


 :biggrin: Yeah man... I didn't know about the meet & greet, otherwise I would have made it for the photo. Next year, next year...  

Canon  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon

*Schwarzenegger signs new anti-paparazzi law*


(CNN) -- California Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger signed a new bill into law Sunday that will fine paparazzi for taking photos that invade a celebrity's right to privacy. The law also targets media outlets who purchase the photos.


Singer Britney Spears' run-ins with paparazzi took center stage a few years ago when she took an umbrella to a photographer's SUV. 

1 of 2 Throngs of photographers often jockey to get the perfect shot of a celebrity, but that doesn't mean it's welcomed. Britney Spears famously had enough one night, taking an umbrella to a photographer's SUV.

In 1998, Schwarzenegger himself had his car swarmed by paparazzi while he was picking up his child from school. 

Jennifer Aniston received $550,000 and an apology from a photographer who used a high-powered telephoto lens to shoot her in the backyard wearing only panties. Watch how stars impact paparazzi »

While paparazzi may get a bad rap for their methods, celebrity columnist Ben Widdicombe said things are not always what they seem.

"A lot of times the shot you see in the magazine is actually orchestrated by the celebrity themselves," said celebrity columnist Ben Widdicombe. "Celebrities like Britney Spears, for example, are infamous in the industry for letting their assistants tell the paparazzi when they'll be leaving the gates."

Celebrity photos can be big business, especially when it comes to major milestones. Demi Moore and Ashton Kutcher reportedly pocketed $3 million from OK for their 2005 union. Eva Longoria and Tony Parker received $2 million from OK for photos of their lavish Paris, France, wedding.


Expectant celebrities can also rake in big bucks. People magazine reportedly paid $14 million for the first pictures of the Brad Pitt-Angelina Jolie twins.

The new California law makes it a crime to take and sell unauthorized photos of celebrities in "personal or familial activity." Violators face fines up to $50,000. The anti-paparazzi amendment takes effect in January
:0 :0 :0


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Oct 14 2009, 08:40 AM~15353119
> *Schwarzenegger signs new anti-paparazzi law
> (CNN) -- California Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger signed a new bill into law Sunday that will fine paparazzi for taking photos that invade a celebrity's right to privacy. The law also targets media outlets who purchase the photos.
> 
> 
> Singer Britney Spears' run-ins with paparazzi took center stage a few years ago when she took an umbrella to a photographer's SUV.
> 
> 1 of 2  Throngs of photographers often jockey to get the perfect shot of a celebrity, but that doesn't mean it's welcomed. Britney Spears famously had enough one night, taking an umbrella to a photographer's SUV.
> 
> In 1998, Schwarzenegger himself had his car swarmed by paparazzi while he was picking up his child from school.
> 
> Jennifer Aniston received $550,000 and an apology from a photographer who used a high-powered telephoto lens to shoot her in the backyard wearing only panties.  Watch how stars impact paparazzi »
> 
> While paparazzi may get a bad rap for their methods, celebrity columnist Ben Widdicombe said things are not always what they seem.
> 
> "A lot of times the shot you see in the magazine is actually orchestrated by the celebrity themselves," said celebrity columnist Ben Widdicombe. "Celebrities like Britney Spears, for example, are infamous in the industry for letting their assistants tell the paparazzi when they'll be leaving the gates."
> 
> Celebrity photos can be big business, especially when it comes to major milestones. Demi Moore and Ashton Kutcher reportedly pocketed $3 million from OK for their 2005 union. Eva Longoria and Tony Parker received $2 million from OK for photos of their lavish Paris, France, wedding.
> Expectant celebrities can also rake in big bucks. People magazine reportedly paid $14 million for the first pictures of the Brad Pitt-Angelina Jolie twins.
> 
> The new California law makes it a crime to take and sell unauthorized photos of celebrities in "personal or familial activity." Violators face fines up to $50,000. The anti-paparazzi amendment takes effect in January
> :0  :0  :0
> *


holy shit thats a pretty major law.


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 14 2009, 06:46 AM~15350569
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship:


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Oct 14 2009, 11:22 AM~15352968
> *Dont feel bad ...chicago is cold and rain 40s lol
> *


Wow! 40s! Yeah I don't like cold weather. But right now, cooler weather would be very nice! I mean, dude, I walked outta my apartment this morning and the air was so thick, it felt as if I had to cut through it! Nasty!


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 14 2009, 01:23 PM~15354793
> *Wow! 40s! Yeah I don't like cold weather. But right now, cooler weather would be very nice! I mean, dude, I walked outta my apartment this morning and the air was so thick, it felt as if I had to cut through it! Nasty!
> *


 I feel you ..I lived out in dallas tx for 1 year and i never wanted to leave my girls place at that time .I love the AC and had it on full blast in the car and apartment 24/7 :biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 14 2009, 06:28 AM~15351625
> *that works well for a more staged image but the candid and random captures of people dancing is what I was curious about. I been trying to brush up yet I guess I may need to break down and take some classes.  I try to learn about lighting and I started following Strobist and try reading some of his help and it confuses me.  I understand aperture, shutter speed, film speed, depth of field, etc etc but when you get to shit like "Set your speedlight on 1/2 power, and zoom it to a telephoto setting -- say, 85mm or 105mm...Set your camera to a relatively high shutter speed, say at 1/125th or 1/250th. I am assuming you have crappy weird gym light and that we are doing this all with flash. Let the gym go dark or darkish on the ambient....You should get about f/2.8 or f/4 on your center group guy...."etc etc  it tends to get confusing.  Haivng a certain f stops worth of light and then adding certain f stops worth of flash as a key light and then a secondary light and feathering the light.  So I am guessing I need classes on lighting.
> *



I guess it all comes down to trial and error. You do kind of have to know how to use the flash, I for one never use it on TTL or my camera on Manual. You have to also be pretty quick on the draw in changing the settings on your flash in literally 2-3 seconds and start shooting again. Weddings for instance are quick and fast, you miss the shot and that's it you missed it, NO EXCUSES!!! Especially if the client is spending thousands of dollars on your services. Learning lighting is in stages, once you understand reciprocity law and how to balance the amount of light and length of exposure and trust me everything becomes soooo freakin' easy to understand. My suggestion would be to practice at home, etc. etc. Car show coverage is fairly easy, shooting the bride getting down on the dance floor and creating a kick ass shot at the same time is a bit more challenging. Rent some equipment in your regional area and go to a friend's wedding or someone's whom you are not contracted to shoot and simply experiment. You will never learn until you make the mistakes yourself. Trust me on that one.

- tony valadez


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Oct 14 2009, 02:36 PM~15354950
> *I feel you ..I lived out in dallas tx for 1 year and i never wanted to leave my girls place at that time .I love the AC  and had it on full blast in the car and apartment 24/7  :biggrin:
> *


LOL...yeah. You NEED A/C here! My A/C went out in my truck this summer...sold a kidney just to get it fixed ASAP! LOL...jk. Naw but I got it fixed quick cause it's insane to roll around with no A/C down here!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Oct 13 2009, 07:56 PM~15348429-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> if you guys only knew how many keg partys and buffets i had to go to, to get a body like that :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2009, 06:47 AM~15351872
> *SICK SHOTS TONZ....NOR*CAL PUTTING IT DOWN :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks MM
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2009, 08:36 AM~15352631
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i learnd that hard way....from now on im bringing a pair of ear plugs....just in case i have to cover the concert....that left me half def
> <!--QuoteBegin-El Volo_@Oct 14 2009, 09:37 AM~15353097
> *:biggrin: Yeah man... I didn't know about the meet & greet, otherwise I would have made it for the photo.  Next year, next year...
> 
> Canon   :thumbsup:
> *


wish you would of showed up, i needed the back up.....at first i was the only Canon guy their, so the Nikon guys thought they were all cool :uh: then Supreme showed up and backed me up  . I have to admit thou, in the morning when it was Saul Vargas, Edger Hoil, Mario Q, Jae Bueno and MySelf....i thought i all cool too, cause Jae was the only Nikon their :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 13 2009, 02:17 PM~15344428
> *hopefully next year we can get more of the Canon guys to meet up *caugh*Volo*caugh* Carlos*caugh*the rest of you guys*caugh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good shots everyone. :thumbsup: 

I just got home from Vegas this morning. So, I'm sorry about that guys.  

Unfortunately, I arrived to the show a little later than what I anticipated. Once I got there, I unpacked my gear and then went around to do what I do. Sucks to, because I don't think I got to see everything I wanted to, but "oh well." 

Here is a few shots I actually got to take. 




























---



> _Originally posted by PROVOK+Oct 14 2009, 07:02 AM~15351947-->
> 
> 
> 
> i met a guy in class that showed me a little about using strobes. he does some bad ass work. trial and error. i just bought a second flash and can't wait to use it.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dualhex02_@Oct 14 2009, 07:06 AM~15351967
> *I have a borrowed sekonic light meter and used it with the strobes I have, which I guess are cheap and inconsistent because the readings kept changing drastically when I fired the strobes.  So they dont give me the same light each time.  Pro equipment is just so expensive! You cant just rig up some lights cause even if you tried to do a flourescent light box the tubes in the photo rigs are way different than some shit you'd find at home depot.
> *



You know I got copies of the Strobist DVD for sale. Let me know.


----------



## Dualhex02

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 14 2009, 02:48 PM~15355677
> *Good shots everyone. :thumbsup:
> 
> I just got home from Vegas this morning. So, I'm sorry about that guys.
> 
> Unfortunately, I arrived to the show a little later than what I anticipated.  Once I got there, I unpacked my gear and then went around to do what I do.  Sucks to, because I don't think I got to see everything I wanted to, but "oh well."
> 
> Here is a few shots I actually got to take.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> You know I got copies of the Strobist DVD for sale. Let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much for the Strobist DVD? I was looking it up on his blog....I been trying to go back and wanted to read starting from his first post in 2006 before the lighting 101 section, but his archives navigation sucks. I just want to read it all in chronological order including the OnAssignments.

I just barely joined flickr but I wont be posting any pics to the strobist group because I have very few using off camera flash. I have some with on camera with some slaves off camera, but I'll need to find that to post it.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

I shot this with the flash off. Wanted to do a modern silhouette with this. B/W then adjusted contrast more on the + to brighten up the background/wall. What do you guys think?


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 14 2009, 03:03 PM~15357198
> *I shot this without the flash off. Wanted to do a modern silhouette with this. B/W then adjusted contrast more on the + to brighten up the background/wall. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## TuCamote

While everyone was at Vegas, i was stuck in NYC


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Oct 14 2009, 04:29 PM~15357509
> *While everyone was at Vegas, i was stuck in NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you should flew out with bean! pics look good homie


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 14 2009, 07:18 AM~15352052



This one for Mr. Bueno!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 14 2009, 06:03 PM~15357198
> *I shot this with the flash off. Wanted to do a modern silhouette with this. B/W then adjusted contrast more on the + to brighten up the background/wall. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awesome!

Man I haven't even really touched my pics from this past weekend! As soon as I got back I've been put on almost 12hr shifts here at work! UGH!! By the time I get home I just want to sit back, crack one open and watch TV. Hopefully this weekend I'll jump on them. Wish my job would allow me to bring my laptop in.... :uh:


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 14 2009, 07:31 PM~15357519
> *you should flew out with bean! pics look good homie
> *


I will next year, wanna hang with all you guys, gonna start saving now :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Oct 14 2009, 06:29 PM~15357509
> *While everyone was at Vegas, i was stuck in NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is there a car in the pic....???????????????


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 14 2009, 06:03 PM~15357198
> *I shot this with the flash off. Wanted to do a modern silhouette with this. B/W then adjusted contrast more on the + to brighten up the background/wall. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*WOW... IS THAT ME.......???????

THAT SHIT IS FUCKIN BAD ASS...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+Oct 13 2009, 09:46 PM~15350569-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SUPREME69_@Oct 14 2009, 06:24 AM~15352112
> *come on you guys take the best pics.
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE

thanks to the lighting around the bike :cheesy:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 14 2009, 05:52 PM~15358336
> *thanks to the lighting around the bike :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD SHOT MIKE


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Oct 14 2009, 04:29 PM~15357509
> *While everyone was at Vegas, i was stuck in NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that model on top is nice and thick. Was that the stallion in blue? Shots look good man...what was the shoot for. Im asking cause in all the pics the models look like they are looking at someone else


----------



## SUPREME69

thats why i went a lil higher BIGMIKE....that damn rope was killing it when i was trying to get the 2 front ends. had that rope not been in the way....i hate some displays that kill the picture :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 14 2009, 04:49 PM~15358291
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU SHOOT WITH A NIKON :biggrin: GET YOURSELF A CANON :biggrin: J/K I THOUGHT OF THIS AFTER MY REPLY


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 14 2009, 08:03 PM~15358489
> *SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU SHOOT WITH A NIKON :biggrin:  GET YOURSELF A CANON :biggrin: J/K I THOUGHT OF THIS AFTER MY REPLY
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 14 2009, 05:02 PM~15358475
> *thats why i went a lil higher BIGMIKE....that damn rope was killing it when i was trying to get the 2 front ends. had that rope not been in the way....i hate some displays that kill the picture :biggrin:
> *


yep i shoulda gotten the 2 front 58s in focus instead of the back.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 14 2009, 05:03 PM~15358489
> *SEE WHAT HAPPENS WHEN YOU SHOOT WITH A NIKON :biggrin:  GET YOURSELF A CANON :biggrin: J/K I THOUGHT OF THIS AFTER MY REPLY
> *


lol nobody buys canon, i think we proved that at the meet :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 14 2009, 05:09 PM~15358592
> *lol nobody buys canon, i think we proved that at the meet  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



I THINK WE GOT YOU GUYS BEAT...BUT THEY JUST DIDNT SHOW UP :biggrin:


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 14 2009, 08:57 PM~15358416
> *that model on top is nice and thick.  Was that the stallion in blue?  Shots look good man...what was the shoot for.  Im asking cause in all the pics the models look like they are looking at someone else
> *


This was a shoot for Lowrider magazine, east coast VS West Coast, thing is thw photographer forgot to have the models sign the contract, then the agent found out what magazine these were for and decided he wanted 4 times the amount that was originaly aggreed on, I came with the guy with the red Impala, came along for the ride and took some shots with my pocket camera, was anot allowed to post any till the mag came out, but sisnce the guy fucked up, here they are, there was another shoot with new models now.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 14 2009, 04:48 PM~15357668
> *Awesome!
> 
> Man I haven't even really touched my pics from this past weekend! As soon as I got back I've been put on almost 12hr shifts here at work! UGH!! By the time I get home I just want to sit back, crack one open and watch TV. Hopefully this weekend I'll jump on them. Wish my job would allow me to bring my laptop in.... :uh:
> *


when i got home i couldn't sleep. I got a bad tooth and it was hurting. so i got on the comp and started working on them. now gotta have a root cnal next thursday


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 14 2009, 05:38 PM~15358135
> *WOW... IS THAT ME.......???????
> 
> THAT SHIT IS FUCKIN BAD ASS...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Yessir that be you! thanks bro!


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 14 2009, 08:09 PM~15358592
> *<span style='color:blue'>x100.....
> 
> we showed up and rep... THE BIG N--------(NIKON)*


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Oct 14 2009, 06:12 PM~15358639
> *This was a shoot for Lowrider magazine, east coast VS West Coast, thing is thw photographer forgot to have the models sign the contract, then the agent found out what magazine these were for and decided he wanted 4 times the amount  that was originaly aggreed on, I came with the guy with the red Impala, came along for the ride and took some shots with my pocket camera, was anot allowed to post any till the mag came out, but sisnce the guy fucked up, here they are, there was another shoot with new models now.
> *


that sucks.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 14 2009, 06:02 PM~15358475
> *thats why i went a lil higher BIGMIKE....that damn rope was killing it when i was trying to get the 2 front ends. had that rope not been in the way....i hate some displays that kill the picture :biggrin:
> *


i ask owner or the club members if i can move ropes etc. sometimes they are cool with it.


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Oct 14 2009, 06:12 PM~15358639
> *This was a shoot for Lowrider magazine, east coast VS West Coast, thing is thw photographer forgot to have the models sign the contract, then the agent found out what magazine these were for and decided he wanted 4 times the amount  that was originaly aggreed on, I came with the guy with the red Impala, came along for the ride and took some shots with my pocket camera, was anot allowed to post any till the mag came out, but sisnce the guy fucked up, here they are, there was another shoot with new models now.
> *


sounds like a model pimp to me!!!! I dont deal with agents.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 14 2009, 05:18 PM~15358735
> *i ask owner or the club members if i can move ropes etc. sometimes they are cool with it.
> *


sometimes i hesitate doing that because i think of myself as just a guy with a camera unlike other photographers doing coverage for a magazine. :dunno:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 14 2009, 06:17 PM~15358727
> *x100.....
> 
> we showed up and rep... THE BIG N--------(NIKON)
> *


watch next year there will be like 50 canon dudes there!!!!! :biggrin: but Vegas 09 belongs to the NIKON CAMP :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 14 2009, 06:21 PM~15358782
> *sometimes i hesitate doing that because i think of myself as just a guy with a camera unlike other photographers doing coverage for a magazine. :dunno:
> *


Nah dont hesitate! You nenver know til you ask.


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 14 2009, 07:11 PM~15358629
> *I THINK WE GOT YOU GUYS BEAT...BUT THEY JUST DIDNT SHOW UP :biggrin:
> *



:yessad: I didn't get to the show till after 3pm... :banghead:



Long night... :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 14 2009, 06:23 PM~15358800
> *watch next year there will be like 50 canon dudes there!!!!!  :biggrin: but Vegas 09 belongs to the NIKON CAMP :thumbsup:
> *


hahahaha....it dont matter what you shoot with....everyone out their was cool people....i enjoyed meeting up with everyone....i feel like i know you guys now that we met in person































ps
nikon sucks :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 14 2009, 06:24 PM~15358824
> *Nah dont hesitate! You nenver know til you ask.
> *


you know what they say about those that hesitate right mike. "those that hesitate, masterbate"


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 14 2009, 09:21 PM~15358777
> *sounds like a model pimp to me!!!! I dont deal with agents.
> *


funny....3 black guys brought the chicks in a black SUV, they changed behind the truck and smoked pot while the whole shoot was on, then hustled the girls back in the truck when the shoot was over


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 14 2009, 06:32 PM~15358930
> *you know what they say about those that hesitate right mike.  "those that hesitate, masterbate"
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 14 2009, 05:32 PM~15358930
> *you know what they say about those that hesitate right mike.  "those that hesitate, masterbate"
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :happysad: :|


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 13 2009, 12:29 AM~15339431
> *from Left to Right: SouthSideLife(Nikon), Supreme69(Canon), AverageSizeMike(Nikon), Me(Canon), JaeBueno(Nikon), Popeye(Canon), DrasticBean(Nikon), Maaando(Nikon), MagicMayhem(Nikon), BigMando(Nikon)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got to give Bean the credit for meeting up....the day before he brought it up that we should all meet at the show infront of the WantedWear booth.  Thats when i text everyone the next morning that shot me their number about it...I wanted to meet everyone after the show for a beer, but things got a lil crazy and most people wouldnt of been able to of made it (including myself)
> *


Magic...next time bring your chucks and we can have the "Big Dawgs" photo between you, Maaando, BigMando and MySelf


----------



## drasticbean

*WHAT YOU GUYS THINK OF THIS ONE....?????

OK...????*


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 14 2009, 06:45 PM~15359119
> *Magic...next time bring your chucks and we can have the "Big Dawgs" photo between you, Maaando, BigMando and MySelf
> *


why didnt you ask Mike to be in the pic?????


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 14 2009, 05:46 PM~15359141
> *why didnt you ask Mike to be in the pic?????
> *


lol youre already know...


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 14 2009, 06:43 PM~15359100
> *:0  :0  :0  :happysad: :|
> *


on the real thou, just like Big Mando said. Just ask them and most of them are cool with it. People like seeing photos of their rides on here and you take some clean pics homie...im sure a lot of people will be more than willing to move something for you


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 14 2009, 05:45 PM~15359131
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT YOU GUYS THINK OF THIS ONE....?????
> 
> OK...????
> *


:thumbsup: bigmando looks like one of my cousins :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 14 2009, 06:45 PM~15359131
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT YOU GUYS THINK OF THIS ONE....?????
> 
> OK...????
> *


I like, I like....I shoulda had my hat on the right way!!! :biggrin: good job Bean!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 14 2009, 06:46 PM~15359141
> *why didnt you ask Mike to be in the pic?????
> *


he needs to add atleast 35 more pounds to be considered for that shots....the rest of use more than meet the requirements :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 14 2009, 06:48 PM~15359179
> *:thumbsup: bigmando looks like one of my cousins  :0
> *


oh shit! I got family up in LA. whittier, pico, orange


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 14 2009, 05:48 PM~15359164
> *on the real thou, just like Big Mando said.  Just ask them and most of them are cool with it.  People like seeing photos of their rides on here and you take some clean pics homie...im sure a lot of people will be more than willing to move something for you
> *


true, once i had the model with me i felt more comfortable asking and they all let me go into the displays or move stuff.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 14 2009, 06:50 PM~15359192
> *he needs to add atleast 35 more pounds to be considered for that shots....the rest of use more than meet the requirements  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


xmas is around the corner, better start killing those tamales!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Oct 14 2009, 05:50 PM~15359192-->
> 
> 
> 
> he needs to add atleast 35 more pounds to be considered for that shots....the rest of use more than meet the requirements  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont trip! im working on it...gotta fill up the curves on that TWOTONZ shirt you sent LOL jk :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigMandoAZ_@Oct 14 2009, 05:50 PM~15359193
> *oh shit! I got family up in LA. whittier, pico, orange
> *


ORANGE COUNTY!  cousins last name is Perez or Hurtado i forgot lol


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 14 2009, 06:50 PM~15359197
> *true, once i had the model with me i felt more comfortable asking and they all let me go into the displays or move stuff.
> *


not sure if im going to make it to the Traffic show but i got atleast one girl going....so ill hook you guys up


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 14 2009, 05:51 PM~15359208
> *xmas is around the corner, better start killing those tamales!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


:cheesy: and plenty of beer


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 14 2009, 06:51 PM~15359211
> *dont trip! im working on it...gotta fill up the curves on that TWOTONZ shirt you sent LOL jk  :biggrin:
> ORANGE COUNTY!   cousins last name is Perez or Hurtado i forgot lol
> *


their is a weight requirment to sport a Twotonz shirt......sorry southsidelife....but look like you will never be able to sport one...lol...j/p


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 14 2009, 08:45 PM~15359119
> *Magic...next time bring your chucks and we can have the "Big Dawgs" photo between you, Maaando, BigMando and MySelf
> *


What's up. No one wear timbs over there ??????


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 14 2009, 06:51 PM~15359211
> *dont trip! im working on it...gotta fill up the curves on that TWOTONZ shirt you sent LOL jk  :biggrin:
> ORANGE COUNTY!   cousins last name is Perez or Hurtado i forgot lol
> *


i forgot too! lol those are the cousins you know you have but only see when someone is getting married!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 14 2009, 06:54 PM~15359250
> *What's up.  No one wear timbs over there ??????
> *


naw...we wear chucks


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Oct 14 2009, 05:53 PM~15359239-->
> 
> 
> 
> their is a weight requirment to sport a Twotonz shirt......sorry southsidelife....but look like you will never be able to sport one...lol...j/p
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigMandoAZ_@Oct 14 2009, 05:55 PM~15359253
> *i forgot too! lol those are the cousins you know you have but only see when someone is getting married!
> *


yep lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 14 2009, 06:54 PM~15359250
> *What's up.  No one wear timbs over there ??????
> *


nah, not since 98 :roflmao: j/k all i wear are chucks and dickies


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

*HEY BEAN EVEN THOUGH I DIDNT HAVE MY CAMERA I STILL GOT U :biggrin: :biggrin: 
*


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Oct 14 2009, 05:53 PM~15359239-->
> 
> 
> 
> their is a weight requirment to sport a Twotonz shirt......sorry southsidelife....but look like you will never be able to sport one...lol...j/p
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WHAT ABOUT ME? I WEAR BLACK CAUSE IT MAKES ME LOOK THIN :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Oct 14 2009, 05:55 PM~15359257
> *naw...we wear chucks
> *



I WAS GONNA ROCK MINE TOO, BUT ALL THA WALKING WOULDA KILLED ME. FOR SOME REASON MY WINOS ARE LIKE WALKING ON CLOUDS...NO NEED TO BE "GELLIN'"


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 14 2009, 09:54 PM~15359250
> *What's up.   No one wear timbs over there ??????
> *


yeah, what's up with that...next year we'll rock timbs Bean!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Oct 14 2009, 06:08 PM~15359423
> *yeah, what's up with that...next year we'll rock timbs Bean!
> *



IT WILL BE CHUCK SIDE AND TIMBS SIDE INSTEAD OF NIKON VS CANON :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 14 2009, 08:23 PM~15358800
> *watch next year there will be like 50 canon dudes there!!!!!  :biggrin: but Vegas 09 belongs to the NIKON CAMP :thumbsup:
> *


If not for nothing. I think we should mke this a annual thing for us. 
Have dinner and maybe we can bring small albums with our favorite works. 
Lay it low photographs convention kind of.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

DAMN BEAN U DIDNT ANSWER MY TEXT OR MY PM...I THOUGHT WE WERE HOMIES J/P :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TuCamote

These babies are classics


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 14 2009, 06:13 PM~15359473
> *If not for nothing. I think we should mke this a annual thing for us.
> Have dinner and maybe we can bring small albums with our favorite works.
> Lay it low photographs convention kind of.
> *



MAYBE THAT FRIDAY BEFORE EVERYONE WHO PARTIES GETS HAMMERED, AND CANT FUNCTION RIGHT THE REST OF THE WEEKEND.


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 14 2009, 08:13 PM~15359473
> *If not for nothing. I think we should mke this a annual thing for us.
> Have dinner and maybe we can bring small albums with our favorite works.
> Lay it low photographs convention kind of.
> *


----------



## drasticbean

Here is my number for any of you fools want to text me. I'm a texting fool cause I'm at work alot. 
917-291-0454
oh. I text the porn pics also.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 14 2009, 09:51 PM~15359208
> *xmas is around the corner, better start killing those tamales!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


If you avarage 4 tamales a day he should be ok.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mxcn_roc

Some more:














































---

For the guys asking for tips about indoor photography, I recommend the following:

1. Fast Lens(2.8 or better)
2. Tripod
3. Trigger device
4. Basic sharpening in PS(post work)



---

Also, saw a lot of guys walking around taking pics with their flash on. No need for that. If the object isn't moving, don't even bother with it.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 14 2009, 07:00 PM~15359323
> *HEY BEAN EVEN THOUGH I DIDNT HAVE MY CAMERA I STILL GOT U  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn Phoenix Car Club in the House! Bean looks cool too!


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 14 2009, 07:21 PM~15359577
> *Here is my number for any of you fools want to text me. I'm a texting fool cause I'm at work alot.
> 917-291-0454
> oh. I text the porn pics also.
> *


IM GONNA CALL BULLSHIT I JUST TEXT U AND GOT NO ANSWER LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 72 kutty

Sorry I missed the show, would have been cool to meet all you cats......even the Canon users. One more Nikon will be there next year, lol


:0


----------



## drasticbean

*Here is the idea I had for a shot with the cameras..
I want to get a table and everyone place their camera on the table and each person get a chance to postion all the cameras to their liking and take a few pics. Your choice of lighting, positioning,ext 
and then,the week after the show we would all get to see everyone own vision, everyone own idea. I think that would be so cool. Maybe next year during dinner.
What u think ???*


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Oct 14 2009, 10:21 PM~15359579
> *If you avarage 4 tamales a day he should be ok.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


if i start hitting the tamales, I may have to order bigger shirts from you homie


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 14 2009, 10:21 PM~15359577
> *Here is my number for any of you fools want to text me. I'm a texting fool cause I'm at work alot.
> 917-291-0454
> oh. I text the porn pics also.
> *


u know im gonna bother the shit out of you Bean


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 14 2009, 07:26 PM~15359650
> *IM GONNA CALL BULLSHIT I JUST TEXT U AND GOT NO ANSWER LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Where you from Homie???? Vegas Right?


----------



## TuCamote

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: TuCamote, BigMandoAZ, SUPREME69, 72 kutty, bkjaydog, drasticbean

3 users out of NYC, where's your U wearing your Timbs jay?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 14 2009, 06:22 PM~15359593
> *
> 
> For the guys asking for tips about indoor photography, I recommend the following:
> 
> 1. Fast Lens(2.8 or better)
> 2. Tripod
> 3. Trigger device
> 4. Basic sharpening in PS(post work)
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> Also, saw a lot of guys walking around taking pics with their flash on. No need for that. If the object isn't moving, don't even bother with it.
> *



TWOTONZ SHARED THAT INFO WITH ME EARLIER TODAY...NEEDLESS TO SAY IM UPGRADING MY CAMERA....AND YES ANOTHER CANON :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Oct 14 2009, 06:32 PM~15359730
> *if i start hitting the tamales, I may have to order bigger shirts from you homie
> *



GONNA HAVE TO CHANGE YOUR NAME TO "TuTONZ" :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 14 2009, 07:35 PM~15359760
> *Where you from Homie???? Vegas Right?
> *


YES SIR :biggrin:WHY?


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 14 2009, 08:21 PM~15359577
> *Here is my number for any of you fools want to text me. I'm a texting fool cause I'm at work alot.
> 917-291-0454
> oh. I text the porn pics also.
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 14 2009, 07:22 PM~15359593
> *Some more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> For the guys asking for tips about indoor photography, I recommend the following:
> 
> 1. Fast Lens(2.8 or better)
> 2. Tripod
> 3. Trigger device
> 4. Basic sharpening in PS(post work)
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> Also, saw a lot of guys walking around taking pics with their flash on. No need for that. If the object isn't moving, don't even bother with it.
> *


thanks carlos


----------



## Knightstalker

*Here's some I took... had to rely on the old P&S canon...  

*


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 14 2009, 08:38 PM~15359814
> *thanks carlos
> *



x2 Great tips... I didn't think Lowrider would allow you to take a tripod inside... :dunno:


----------



## Twotonz

this topic is really going today....i feel the unity


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 14 2009, 07:42 PM~15359855
> *x2 Great tips... I didn't think Lowrider would allow you to take a tripod inside... :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where were you.....you left me and supreme hanging to fight off all these nikon users


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 14 2009, 07:42 PM~15359857
> *this topic is really going today....i feel the unity
> *


WUT UP HOMIE....DONT FORGET MY PIC FROM LAST YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 14 2009, 06:42 PM~15359855
> *x2 Great tips... I didn't think Lowrider would allow you to take a tripod inside... :dunno:
> 
> *



I REMEMBER 2 YEARS AGO THEY WERENT LETTING PEOPLE IN WITH PRO CAMERAS AT THE SAN BERDO SHOW.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 14 2009, 07:43 PM~15359873
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gawd dayum....i almost covered the whole crowd behind me


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 14 2009, 07:07 PM~15359406
> *WHAT ABOUT ME? I WEAR BLACK CAUSE IT MAKES ME LOOK THIN :biggrin:
> I WAS GONNA ROCK MINE TOO, BUT ALL THA WALKING WOULDA KILLED ME. FOR *


then ill get you a white shirt


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 14 2009, 06:44 PM~15359886
> *gawd dayum....i almost covered the whole crowd behind me
> *



ATLEAST YOU LIVE UP TO YOUR NAME :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 14 2009, 08:43 PM~15359875
> *where were you.....you left me and supreme hanging to fight off all these nikon users
> *



 My bad... Had a lil too much fun at the Majestics banquet the night before... :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 14 2009, 07:13 PM~15359473
> *If not for nothing. I think we should mke this a annual thing for us.
> Have dinner and maybe we can bring small albums with our favorite works.
> Lay it low photographs convention kind of.
> *


thats a great idea bean....im down for that. We can always meet up in my room (just bring some alcohol)


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 14 2009, 07:45 PM~15359905
> *ATLEAST YOU LIVE UP TO YOUR NAME :biggrin:
> *


back when i was QuarteTon


----------



## drasticbean

I WAS TAKING A PIC OF SOMEONE CROUCH........GUESS WHOS....


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 14 2009, 10:47 PM~15359948
> *back when i was QuarteTon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Photoshopped :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 14 2009, 06:50 PM~15359979
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WAS TAKING A PIC OF SOMEONE CROUCH........GUESS WHOS....
> *



I REMEMBER THAT I JUST DONT KNOW WHO IT WAS :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 14 2009, 04:03 PM~15357198
> *I shot this with the flash off. Wanted to do a modern silhouette with this. B/W then adjusted contrast more on the + to brighten up the background/wall. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW! Awesome!


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 14 2009, 08:46 PM~15359915
> * My bad... Had a lil too much fun at the Majestics banquet the night before... :biggrin:
> *



Next time you homies gotta come... Big Mando rolled thru for a lil while... :biggrin:



> *LOTS OF PEOPLE GOING DOWN FOR THE COUNT!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Oct 14 2009, 04:47 PM~15357658-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Oct 14 2009, 07:18 AM~15352052
> 
> 
> 
> This one for Mr. Bueno!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
Click to expand...

Wow X2! Thanks Mando!

I'll admit, I have so many photos I have bearly looked at them this week... I'll post up a few tomorrow...


----------



## bkjaydog

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Oct 14 2009, 09:54 PM~15359250-->
> 
> 
> 
> What's up.   No one wear timbs over there ??????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yo that's funny Iwent to the sneaker store and was going for my construction chukkas but ended up buying some air force ones.
> damn we woulda been reppin hard out there :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TuCamote_@Oct 14 2009, 10:35 PM~15359768
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: TuCamote, BigMandoAZ, SUPREME69, 72 kutty, bkjaydog, drasticbean
> 
> 3 users out of NYC, where's your U wearing your Timbs jay?
> *


Timbs next year for sure. But I wont be with you on the Nikon side :nono: :nono:

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: bkjaydog, Knightstalker, TuCamote, drasticbean

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :worship: :worship: 
I don't deserve to be in the presence of such greatness


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Oct 14 2009, 07:50 PM~15359988
> *Photoshopped :biggrin:
> *


nope


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 14 2009, 08:08 PM~15360229
> *nope
> *



Nope, not photoshopped...I took the pic.
:biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

looks like everyone had a blast in Vegas - great coverage by everyone who went 

- tony valadez


----------



## SIDESHOW™

SOME OF MY PIKS FROM THE SHOW (STILL AINT AS GOOD AS YOU GUYS BUT TRYING) :biggrin:


----------



## SIDESHOW™




----------



## SUPREME69

I HAVE NO CLUE WHY BUT EVERYTIME I TRY AND TAKE A ANGLE PICTURE IT DOESNT COME OUT RIGHT....I SEE BIGMIKES PICS AND IM AMAZED WITH THE SHOT. ANY TIPS?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 14 2009, 07:42 PM~15359855
> *x2 Great tips... I didn't think Lowrider would allow you to take a tripod inside... :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good homie


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 14 2009, 08:58 PM~15361035
> *I HAVE NO CLUE WHY BUT EVERYTIME I TRY AND TAKE A ANGLE PICTURE IT DOESNT COME OUT RIGHT....I SEE AVERAGESIZEMIKES PICS AND IM AMAZED WITH THE SHOT. ANY TIPS?
> *


drink beers until you start feeling a lil tipsy


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 14 2009, 08:06 PM~15361160
> *drink beers until you start feeling a lil tipsy
> *



LMAO!!! MAYBE THATS WHY SOME OF MY PICS WERE COMING OUT GOOD ON SUNDAY. I WAS STILL BUZZING FROM ALL THAT GOOSE AND CRAN AT CLUB ROK.


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 14 2009, 10:03 PM~15361115
> *looking good homie
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin: 

I had to make do with my old standby.... 

Next time DSLR and TRIPOD


----------



## SIDESHOW™




----------



## mxcn_roc

last one for today:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by FREDDYBOY_@Oct 14 2009, 08:55 PM~15360988
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love them hop shots!


----------



## SIDESHOW™

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 14 2009, 11:36 PM~15361646
> *love them hop shots!
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## SIDESHOW™




----------



## SIDESHOW™




----------



## SIDESHOW™




----------



## Twotonz

nice shots freddy boy


----------



## MR GREGGO

Bad azz flicks....

and i luve tha flicks of Majestics! ha ha that's party!


----------



## Toro

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat's up guys and gals..............I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaack........


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Oct 15 2009, 02:08 AM~15363417
> *Bad azz flicks....
> 
> and i luve tha flicks of Majestics! ha ha that's party!
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Oct 14 2009, 07:14 PM~15358680-->
> 
> 
> 
> when i got home i couldn't sleep. I got a bad tooth and it was hurting. so i got on the comp and started working on them. now gotta have a root cnal next thursday
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow ...same shit happen to me .But i cracked my back tooth .... :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Oct 14 2009, 07:32 PM~15358930
> *you know what they say about those that hesitate right mike.  "those that hesitate, masterbate"
> *


 :0 



> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 14 2009, 07:45 PM~15359119
> *Magic...next time bring your chucks and we can have the "Big Dawgs" photo between you, Maaando, BigMando and MySelf
> *


Funny thing was i did bring them .But that sunday i had a jordan fit so i couldnt wear the chucks ...But yeah would had been nice with the chucks in the picture of all 4 



> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Oct 14 2009, 07:45 PM~15359131-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WHAT YOU GUYS THINK OF THIS ONE....?????
> 
> OK...????*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Niceeeee bean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2009, 07:51 PM~15359208
> *xmas is around the corner, better start killing those tamales!!!!  :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmao lmao
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drasticbean_@Oct 14 2009, 07:54 PM~15359250
> *What's up.  No one wear timbs over there ??????
> *


 I rock both ...timbs and chucks.


----------



## Ecalderon

Great shots freddy


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 15 2009, 02:17 AM~15363429
> *whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat's up guys and gals..............I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaack........
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Renaul

HEY ALL, LOVIN THE PHOTO WORK ON THIS PAGE. MAY I ENTER?


----------



## Renaul




----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+Oct 14 2009, 06:45 PM~15359905-->
> 
> 
> 
> ATLEAST YOU LIVE UP TO YOUR NAME :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2009, 06:47 PM~15359930
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 thats my camera :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2009, 06:50 PM~15359979
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WAS TAKING A PIC OF SOMEONE CROUCH........GUESS WHOS....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2009, 07:58 PM~15361035
> *I HAVE NO CLUE WHY BUT EVERYTIME I TRY AND TAKE A ANGLE PICTURE IT DOESNT COME OUT RIGHT....I SEE BIGMIKES PICS AND IM AMAZED WITH THE SHOT. ANY TIPS?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: just snap away homie, sometimes i take like 5 shots of the similar angle just to see what looks better. i get stuck homie trying to get the good shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2009, 08:06 PM~15361160
> *drink beers until you start feeling a lil tipsy
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha whats funny is that i really am hungover or still drunk from the night before at most shows lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SUPREME69_@Oct 14 2009, 08:09 PM~15361193
> *LMAO!!! MAYBE THATS WHY SOME OF MY PICS WERE COMING OUT GOOD ON SUNDAY. I WAS STILL BUZZING FROM ALL THAT GOOSE AND CRAN AT CLUB ROK.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Renaul

I TAKE IT THAT MOST OF US WAS AT THE 2009 SUPERSHOW IN VEGAS


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Oct 15 2009, 10:14 AM~15364532
> *I TAKE IT THAT MOST OF US WAS AT THE 2009 SUPERSHOW IN VEGAS
> *


:yes: :wave: Good Meeting you homie....I know it wasnt the first time, but still good to see you out there! Some nice captures you got there  Good job!




Also to DrasticBean and Knightstalker....Glad to have finally met you guys! I seen both ya'll pics and you guys have done a good job! Look forward to seeing more  


:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02

Anyone here use HDR technique? If yes what software app do you use. I read a little about an HDR app called photomatix over at the Canon DLC but he was using it in a tutorial for a single exposure HDR image. I didnt really like the effect, but I guess if you needed to freeze action it could work. I do like the HDR effect though on AEB photo sets but wanted to know if photomatix is whats best or what else there is out there.


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 14 2009, 08:53 PM~15359239
> *their is a weight requirment to sport a Twotonz shirt......sorry southsidelife....but look like you will never be able to sport one...lol...j/p
> *



LOL...They don't call me Flaco for nothing....... :biggrin: 

Hey I'm hitting my 30s this Dec. They say the weight will catch up to me in my 30s. We will see.........


----------



## SouthsideLife

Here's for you Canon guys who wanna take some shots of that alien model on Mars....... :biggrin: 



$$$ OMG!!! $$$


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Oct 15 2009, 08:34 AM~15365116-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drasticbean_@Oct 15 2009, 08:39 AM~15365166
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 15 2009, 11:34 AM~15365116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Awesome pic Bean!


----------



## drasticbean

*CAN SOMEONE (twotons)READ WHAT BRAND CAMERA THESE GUYS ARE USING..????
MY EYE SIGHT IS NOT TO GOOD*...


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean

*THE MAN---- :worship: :worship: :worship: *


----------



## Dualhex02

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 15 2009, 10:29 AM~15365091
> *Here's for you Canon guys who wanna take some shots of that alien model on Mars....... :biggrin:
> $$$  OMG!!!  $$$
> *


use that and you'll end up just taking a picture of the back of your head.


----------



## drasticbean

*OHHH WHAT A NIGHT IT WAS......MORE OF THIS LATER......D-BO WAS HAVING SOME GOOD FUN...  *


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 15 2009, 11:49 AM~15365230
> *Awesome pic Bean!
> *


THANKS BRO...


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Oct 15 2009, 09:50 AM~15364791
> *:yes:  :wave:  Good Meeting you homie....I know it wasnt the first time, but still good to see you out there!  Some nice captures you got there    Good job!
> Also to DrasticBean and Knightstalker....Glad to have finally met you guys!  I seen both ya'll pics and you guys have done a good job!  Look forward to seeing more
> :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie... good meeting you too... 

Thanks for the props on the pics... 

I had to use my rinky dink camera but fuckit... :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 15 2009, 11:48 AM~15365831
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OHHH WHAT A NIGHT IT WAS......MORE OF THIS LATER......D-BO WAS HAVING SOME GOOD FUN...
> *


Been waiting for those bean lol ......


----------



## SIDESHOW™

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Oct 15 2009, 12:35 AM~15362418-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice shots freddy boy
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-magicmayhem_@Oct 15 2009, 08:37 AM~15363967
> *Great shots freddy
> *


THANKS GUYS IM STILL LEARNING :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 14 2009, 10:50 PM~15359979
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WAS TAKING A PIC OF SOMEONE CROUCH........GUESS WHOS....
> *


Oh hell naw!!! I didnt think you would post that shit! You a fool BEAN!!! BigMANDO is laughing at the cockshot!


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 15 2009, 12:39 PM~15365166
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BigMando looks like he is about to take off on a footrace! :roflmao:


----------



## MAAANDO

Just picked this up today!


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 14 2009, 10:38 PM~15359813
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My enormous hands dwarf my camera.... looks like im shooting with a P&S and a flash! :biggrin:

I really had a good time kicking it with you guys in Vegas! I hope we can do this again soon!


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 15 2009, 02:59 PM~15367123
> *My enormous hands dwarf my camera.... looks like im shooting with a P&S and a flash! :biggrin:
> 
> I really had a good time kicking it with you guys in Vegas! I hope we can do this again soon!
> *


Bro. I feel you on that. I feel the same way. 
I feel like everyone is about to step their game up. 
I want to get like you guys.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 15 2009, 10:22 AM~15365550
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE MAN----  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


No! You're the man! :h5: :h5: :worship: :worship:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES




----------



## Ecalderon

Twotonz & Jae !! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 15 2009, 09:39 AM~15365166
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice I like this one too! LOL Hey fellas you guys dont mind if i save the pics with me in them????? I want to post them on the sidebar of my blog!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 15 2009, 10:04 AM~15365349
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAN SOMEONE (twotons)READ WHAT BRAND CAMERA THESE GUYS ARE USING..????
> MY EYE SIGHT IS NOT TO GOOD...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 15 2009, 12:43 PM~15366979
> *Oh hell naw!!! I didnt think you would post that shit! You a fool BEAN!!! BigMANDO is laughing at the cockshot!
> *


bean is a funny mofo. didnt think he would post that either


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 15 2009, 10:52 AM~15365868
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn homie i got the style same frames. If they are nautica im going to be mad! lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 15 2009, 10:48 AM~15365831
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OHHH WHAT A NIGHT IT WAS......MORE OF THIS LATER......D-BO WAS HAVING SOME GOOD FUN...
> *


i see nipple!!!!!! I know bean got those not rated for layitlow pics too!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 15 2009, 12:49 PM~15367033
> *BigMando looks like he is about to take off on a footrace! :roflmao:
> *


somewalked by with a burrito. got my attention lol


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Oct 15 2009, 04:15 PM~15367814
> *Twotonz & Jae !! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW...!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 14 2009, 07:40 PM~15359839
> *Here's some I took... had to rely on the old P&S canon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 14 2009, 07:22 PM~15359593
> *Some more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> For the guys asking for tips about indoor photography, I recommend the following:
> 
> 1. Fast Lens(2.8 or better)
> 2. Tripod
> 3. Trigger device
> 4. Basic sharpening in PS(post work)
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> Also, saw a lot of guys walking around taking pics with their flash on. No need for that. If the object isn't moving, don't even bother with it.
> *


Nice


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 14 2009, 04:03 PM~15357198
> *I shot this with the flash off. Wanted to do a modern silhouette with this. B/W then adjusted contrast more on the + to brighten up the background/wall. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 14 2009, 05:49 PM~15358291
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 13 2009, 03:05 AM~15339789
> *Love the street action !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Mando from Majestics Avondale, Arizona on the switch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shot Homie


----------



## Renaul




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Oct 15 2009, 03:20 PM~15368552
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sup homie nice shots! Where you the guy walking around with the head phones on???


----------



## Renaul

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content












__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Renaul

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Renaul

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 15 2009, 06:26 PM~15368640
> *sup homie nice shots! Where you the guy walking around with the head phones on???
> *


Hey, lol that was me...


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Oct 15 2009, 03:31 PM~15368729
> *Hey, lol that was me...
> *


I noticed the shots. I was standing behind you when you took them! lol



















You were at the Phx LRM show too right?


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 15 2009, 03:43 PM~15368868
> *I noticed the shots. I was standing behind you when you took them! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were at the Phx LRM show too right?
> *


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 15 2009, 05:42 PM~15368171
> *damn homie i got the style same frames. If they are nautica im going to be mad! lol
> *


No they're Perry Ellis


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 15 2009, 12:55 PM~15367098
> *Just picked this up today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn I want that lens!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Oct 15 2009, 07:53 PM~15369662
> *Damn I want that lens!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Man I got a hella deal on that lens. I couldn't pass it up. It retails for $1700 and I paid almost a third of that


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 15 2009, 08:39 PM~15370083
> *Man I got a hella deal on that lens. I couldn't pass it up. It retails for $1700 and I paid almost a third of that
> *


Damn Mando, where do you shop, I wanna know bro!


----------



## MAAANDO

A little place called craigslist :biggrin: 

My name is Maaando and I approve this message! :thumbsup:


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 15 2009, 08:59 PM~15370278
> *A little place called craigslist :biggrin:
> 
> My name is Maaando and I approve this message! :thumbsup:
> *


when I grow young I want to be like Maaando


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 15 2009, 12:07 PM~15364928
> *LOL...They don't call me Flaco for nothing....... :biggrin:
> 
> Hey I'm hitting my 30s this Dec. They say the weight will catch up to me in my 30s. We will see.........
> *



Unfortunately it's true  I never heard someone talk about it's pace ... but until my 30's I was in my 120's. :uh: I know - I know ...
BUT In the past 2 years ( jus turned 35 in September ) I'm up to 160 now :0 
Doesn't seem like much - but when your as skinny as a rail some physical features are drastic!


----------



## Renaul

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Oct 15 2009, 06:52 PM~15368958
> *
> *


Yes I was there


----------



## Renaul

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 15 2009, 06:43 PM~15368868
> *I noticed the shots. I was standing behind you when you took them! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were at the Phx LRM show too right?
> *



Yes I was there


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Oct 15 2009, 04:29 PM~15368686
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Niceeeee :0 good job bro!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Oct 15 2009, 03:29 PM~15368686
> *
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dayum....that is a fucked up titty job


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Oct 15 2009, 02:15 PM~15367814
> *Twotonz & Jae !! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 15 2009, 04:43 PM~15368184
> *i see nipple!!!!!! I know bean got those not rated for layitlow pics too!
> *


I got more to post. ....... :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 15 2009, 06:46 PM~15370792
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


"GET THAT DAMN CANON OUTTA MY FACE!!!!!" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 15 2009, 04:32 PM~15368029
> *Nice I like this one too! LOL Hey fellas you guys dont mind if i save the pics with me in them????? I want to post them on the sidebar of my blog!!!!!
> *


Save all the pics you want. If I get home at a decent time I will post some more up.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 15 2009, 06:40 PM~15370710
> *dayum....that is a fucked up titty job
> *


X2 they squared her up alright


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 15 2009, 08:56 PM~15370936
> *"GET THAT DAMN CANON OUTTA MY FACE!!!!!"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 15 2009, 06:56 PM~15370936
> *"GET THAT DAMN CANON OUTTA MY FACE!!!!!"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 15 2009, 11:59 AM~15367123
> *My enormous hands dwarf my camera.... looks like im shooting with a P&S and a flash! :biggrin:
> 
> I really had a good time kicking it with you guys in Vegas! I hope we can do this again soon!
> *



I GOT A SOLUTION...GET YOURSELF A MANS HANDS CAMERA..A CANON :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 15 2009, 10:09 PM~15371105
> *I GOT A SOLUTION...GET YOURSELF A MANS HANDS CAMERA..A CANON :biggrin:
> *


Nah i will upgrade soon to the daddy of all cameras.... a Nikon D3X.... a real mans hands camera!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

For those of you who have met my wife, she took this pic at Vegas. I fell in love with it and had to post it. She is the other half of ShutterBox!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 15 2009, 06:30 PM~15371400
> *Nah i will upgrade soon to the daddy of all cameras.... a Nikon D3X.... a real mans hands camera!!! :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WAIT ARE YOU HANDS MANICURED? NOT MAN HANDS :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 15 2009, 06:36 PM~15371489
> *For those of you who have met my wife, she took this pic at Vegas. I fell in love with it and had to post it. She is the other half of ShutterBox!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMN!!! THATS A NICE SHOT


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 15 2009, 10:37 PM~15371501
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: WAIT ARE YOU HANDS MANICURED? NOT MAN HANDS :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Renaul

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Oct 15 2009, 09:25 PM~15370559
> *Niceeeee :0  good job bro!
> *


Thank you


----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 14 2009, 07:42 PM~15359855
> *x2 Great tips... I didn't think Lowrider would allow you to take a tripod inside... :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Now I have seen it all. Took this out in Cashman parking lot!


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 15 2009, 10:57 PM~15371805
> *Now I have seen it all. Took this out in Cashman parking lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF!


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 15 2009, 10:36 PM~15371489
> *For those of you who have met my wife, she took this pic at Vegas. I fell in love with it and had to post it. She is the other half of ShutterBox!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I'm dig'n the Logo MAAANDO :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 15 2009, 07:58 PM~15371814
> *WTF!
> *


thats what i said too


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Oct 15 2009, 10:59 PM~15371828
> *I'm dig'n the Logo MAAANDO :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks brother! :thumbsup: Freddy Alfaro hooked me up. I didnt have time to put one together and had someone dedicated take on the task! Great person too!


----------



## SIDESHOW™




----------



## GATO NEGRO

SOME OF MY PICS


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Oct 15 2009, 11:04 PM~15371897
> *SOME OF MY PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shots! BTW, you trying to take a pic of China with that lens? :biggrin: Diggin the Nikon's too! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Oct 15 2009, 08:04 PM~15371897
> *SOME OF MY PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hell yeah!!! Looking good homie! BLACK & GOLD! MUST BE A NIKON ROLLERZ EDITION! :biggrin:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Oct 15 2009, 08:04 PM~15371897
> *SOME OF MY PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn dude wher did you pick those up? nice shots, I wanna see the XXX


----------



## SIDESHOW™

NICE MEETING YOU TONZ


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Oct 15 2009, 11:43 AM~15366979-->
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hell naw!!! I didnt think you would post that shit! You a fool BEAN!!! BigMANDO is laughing at the cockshot!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LMFAO..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 01:49 PM~15368201
> *somewalked by with a burrito. got my attention lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Oct 15 2009, 06:36 PM~15371489
> *For those of you who have met my wife, she took this pic at Vegas. I fell in love with it and had to post it. She is the other half of ShutterBox!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats tight pic :thumbsup:


----------



## GATO NEGRO

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Oct 15 2009, 09:06 PM~15371928-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shots! BTW, you trying to take a pic of China with that lens? :biggrin: Diggin the Nikon's too! :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS DOG THAT LENS IS LIKE A FOOT LONG PAPARAZZI TYPE SHIT LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 09:08 PM~15371963
> *Hell yeah!!! Looking good homie! BLACK & GOLD! MUST BE A NIKON ROLLERZ EDITION!  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THS BIG DOG JUST TRIN 2 GET SOME GOOD PICS
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-carsofabq_@Oct 15 2009, 09:09 PM~15371983
> *Damn dude wher did you pick those up?  nice shots, I wanna see the XXX
> *


WHAT IT DO BIG DOG I JUST GOT THOUSE CAMS 4 300 I STILL GOT 2 OTHER LENS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GATO NEGRO




----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by carsofabq+Oct 15 2009, 08:51 PM~15371715-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Ringo... You should've gone out there homie...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GATO *****_@Oct 15 2009, 09:04 PM~15371897
> *SOME OF MY PICS
> 
> *



:thumbsup: Nice shots Gato! :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Oct 15 2009, 07:46 PM~15370792-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HA HA ...GOOD ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 08:30 PM~15371400
> *Nah i will upgrade soon to the daddy of all cameras.... a Nikon D3X.... a real mans hands camera!!! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a monster ....I have a friend that has it and it is bad as.Im right with you on that list lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 08:36 PM~15371489
> *For those of you who have met my wife, she took this pic at Vegas. I fell in love with it and had to post it. She is the other half of ShutterBox!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn ....you 2 work well .Big props
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2009, 08:48 PM~15371668
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bad as mando !!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GATO *****_@Oct 15 2009, 09:04 PM~15371897
> *SOME OF MY PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice job *****


----------



## GATO NEGRO

THANKS HOMIE


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Oct 15 2009, 05:15 PM~15367814
> *Twotonz & Jae !! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lOVE THE FACT THAT YOU GUYS JUST STARTED TAKING PICS OF EACH OTHER!!
P


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Oct 15 2009, 10:48 PM~15372575
> *lOVE THE FACT THAT YOU GUYS JUST STARTED TAKING PICS OF EACH OTHER!!
> P
> *


It was like we knew each other for a while... :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 15 2009, 08:56 PM~15372661
> *It was like we knew each other for a while... :biggrin:
> *


family reunion!!!! layitlow style!


----------



## SUPREME69




----------



## SUPREME69




----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 15 2009, 08:56 PM~15372661
> *It was like we knew each other for a while... :biggrin:
> *


for real


----------



## SUPREME69




----------



## Twotonz

the LILP Fam (Lay It Low Photographer Family)


----------



## Renaul

:biggrin:


----------



## Renaul

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 16 2009, 01:16 AM~15373737
> *the LILP Fam (Lay It Low Photographer Family)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HEY, I WOULD LIKE TO BE DOWN FOR THE NEXT PHOTOS SHOOT......


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Oct 16 2009, 07:07 AM~15375519
> *HEY, I WOULD LIKE TO BE DOWN FOR THE NEXT PHOTOS SHOOT......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Most def .... :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Oct 16 2009, 06:07 AM~15375519
> *HEY, I WOULD LIKE TO BE DOWN FOR THE NEXT PHOTOS SHOOT......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Canon guys are always welcomed


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Oct 16 2009, 07:07 AM~15375519
> *HEY, I WOULD LIKE TO BE DOWN FOR THE NEXT PHOTOS SHOOT......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THATS A HUGE LENS YOUR SITTING ON :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Oct 15 2009, 08:18 PM~15370472
> *Unfortunately it's true    I never heard someone talk about it's pace ... but until my 30's I was in my 120's.  :uh: I know - I know ...
> BUT In the past 2 years ( jus turned 35 in September ) I'm up to 160 now  :0
> Doesn't seem like much - but when your as skinny as a rail some physical features are drastic!
> *



See!!! As soon as I start gaining I'm hitting the gym!! :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 16 2009, 10:06 AM~15376073
> *Canon guys are always welcomed
> *


Welcomed?!?!?.....We gonna take over this Madda Fukka!


It was a conspiracy at the show! Nikkon folks were holding back


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Oct 16 2009, 09:58 AM~15376504
> *Welcomed?!?!?.....We gonna take over this Madda Fukka!
> It was a conspiracy at the show!  Nikkon folks were holding back
> *



LMAO :roflmao: 

OK OK OK I CONFESS FELLAS.

I HAD A PAIR OF BINOCULARS WITH ME :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Oct 16 2009, 11:31 AM~15376898
> *LMAO  :roflmao:
> 
> OK OK OK I CONFESS FELLAS.
> 
> I HAD A PAIR OF  BINOCULARS WITH ME  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SouthsideLife

:biggrin: 










:biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 15 2009, 09:16 PM~15373737
> *the LILP Fam (Lay It Low Photographer Family)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn New Yorkers and their Tims hno:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 16 2009, 09:24 AM~15377445
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 16 2009, 10:24 AM~15377445
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+Oct 16 2009, 12:11 AM~15372840-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wicked shot ... :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SouthsideLife_@Oct 16 2009, 11:30 AM~15376215
> *See!!! As soon as I start gaining I'm hitting the gym!!  :biggrin:
> *


Oh yeah ... that happens too! ( LAZINESS )


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 16 2009, 04:20 PM~15379146
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awe now that just ain't right !!!


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Oct 16 2009, 02:22 PM~15379161
> *Wicked shot ... :thumbsup:
> Oh yeah ... that happens too! ( LAZINESS )
> *


x2
Nice close-up supreme69


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Oct 16 2009, 02:26 PM~15379206
> *Awe now that just ain't right !!!
> *



Yeah that aint right .Canon humpin on nikon :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Oct 16 2009, 01:30 PM~15379248
> *Yeah that aint right .Canon humpin on nikon  :0  :biggrin:
> *


imagine if they had a baby....theyd name it NiCan


----------



## MAAANDO

My wife and my Lens Hoods.


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 16 2009, 02:39 PM~15379333
> *imagine if they had a baby....theyd name it NiCan
> *



lmao


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 16 2009, 02:42 PM~15379358
> *My wife and my Lens Hoods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I see someone has been playing with colors :biggrin: 

Looking bad as bro....cant wait till its done !


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Oct 16 2009, 04:50 PM~15379434
> *I see someone has been playing with colors  :biggrin:
> 
> Looking bad as bro....cant wait till its done !
> *


It's drying right now and going to be striped tonite hopefully. Trying to hurry my big ass up! :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

Damn!...this topic has been lively lately. :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 16 2009, 03:39 PM~15379333
> *imagine if they had a baby....theyd name it NiCan
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 16 2009, 12:39 PM~15379333
> *imagine if they had a baby....theyd name it NiCan
> *


Wouldn't it just be Nik Canon :0


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 16 2009, 12:16 AM~15373737
> *the LILP Fam (Lay It Low Photographer Family)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I can see this family will double at next years super show. 

Nikon-1
Canon-0

At the super show show down.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 16 2009, 05:43 PM~15379893
> *I can see this family will double at next years super show.
> 
> Nikon-1
> Canon-0
> 
> At the super show show down.
> *


Wassup Mr Frijol??? :wave:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 16 2009, 01:43 PM~15379893
> *I can see this family will double at next years super show.
> 
> Nikon-1
> Canon-0
> 
> At the super show show down.
> *


I'll show up to the meet and greet next year; I was too occupied with TGC. Not at these cats level, but I did shoot the infamous Serio shot with the D90 :cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 16 2009, 04:45 PM~15379909
> *Wassup Mr Frijol??? :wave:
> *


I've been work 16-20 hour day since I've been back. 
No time to upload my pics. ...... No time.


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 16 2009, 03:18 PM~15380245
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 16 2009, 01:42 PM~15379358
> *My wife and my Lens Hoods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Woah! :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 15 2009, 07:36 PM~15371489
> *For those of you who have met my wife, she took this pic at Vegas. I fell in love with it and had to post it. She is the other half of ShutterBox!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! Stephanie & I took a similar shot. :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 15 2009, 06:46 PM~15370792
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AHH! I am one ugly mofo! :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

MORE LATER...


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Oct 15 2009, 02:15 PM~15367814
> *Twotonz & Jae !! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice one of my ugly mug! :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

*A PIC FROM THE CLUB FRIDAY NIGHT...*


----------



## drasticbean

HOW IS EVERYONE DOING... :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 16 2009, 03:15 PM~15380204
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who is the white dude???? :dunno:


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 16 2009, 05:48 PM~15380575
> *HOW IS EVERYONE DOING... :biggrin:
> *



Good..good. Just tired of working these long hours at work. Glad it's Friday. Got 30 more min.


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 16 2009, 06:25 PM~15380969
> *who is the white dude????  :dunno:
> *



:dunno:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 16 2009, 03:18 PM~15380245
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This a badass shot bean!!! you better post these in your thread! the crowd is getting restless!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

:biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 16 2009, 02:28 PM~15380358
> *AHH! I am one ugly mofo!  :biggrin:
> *



no it just the camera it was shot with :biggrin: wheres everyones pics?


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 16 2009, 04:25 PM~15380969
> *who is the white dude????  :dunno:
> *


his name is Raymond. He is from San Jose. I know he's getting into photography but i dont think he gets on this topic....i want to say his name on here is RollinAround?

This is his green 59 drop on the right, currently at Bowtie Connections


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 16 2009, 04:46 PM~15381147
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 16 2009, 04:45 PM~15381141
> *his name is Raymond.  He is from San Jose.  I know he's getting into photography but i dont think he gets on this topic....i want to say his name on here is RollinAround?
> 
> This is his green 59 drop on the right, currently at Bowtie Connections
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man thats real clear! 

I dont remember seeing him standing around. Thats why I asked. What is he shooting with?


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 16 2009, 04:47 PM~15381161
> *man thats real clear!
> 
> I dont remember seeing him standing around. Thats why I asked. What is he shooting with?
> *


Canon


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 16 2009, 03:45 PM~15381141
> *his name is Raymond.  He is from San Jose.  I know he's getting into photography but i dont think he gets on this topic....i want to say his name on here is RollinAround?
> 
> 
> *


rollinaround's name is josh and thats not him.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 16 2009, 04:59 PM~15381277
> *rollinaround's name is josh and thats not him.
> *


then its RollinDeepSJ


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 16 2009, 04:42 PM~15379358
> *My wife and my Lens Hoods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



JAE YOU STARTED SOMETHING.... :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 15 2009, 10:16 PM~15373737
> *the LILP Fam (Lay It Low Photographer Family)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW COME IM THE ONLY 1 SMILING :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 16 2009, 07:45 PM~15381592
> *HOW COME IM THE ONLY 1 SMILING  :biggrin:
> *


Gangstas dont smle!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Oct 16 2009, 05:59 PM~15381711
> *Gangstas dont smle!
> *


Jae & maaando were smiling


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES+Oct 16 2009, 08:09 PM~15381335-->
> 
> 
> 
> JAE YOU STARTED SOMETHING.... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He sure did.... Its almost dry but it wont be striped today. :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigMandoAZ_@Oct 16 2009, 09:22 PM~15381852
> *Jae & maaando were smiling
> *


But we arent Gangstas..... :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 16 2009, 06:40 PM~15382013
> *He sure did.... Its almost dry but it wont be striped today. :angry:
> But we arent Gangstas..... :biggrin:
> *


Man your a NIKON GANGSTA :biggrin: !


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 16 2009, 09:45 PM~15382054
> *Man your a NIKON GANGSTA :biggrin: !
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 16 2009, 06:49 PM~15382089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 16 2009, 12:16 AM~15373737
> *the LILP Fam (Lay It Low Photographer Family)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*i cant wait til next year..
we will be showing off ALL our new gear...(new boots ) for me....
taking more pics..
and kicking CANON ASS......*


----------



## bkjaydog

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 16 2009, 11:04 PM~15382674
> *i cant wait til next year..
> we will be showing off ALL our new gear...(new boots ) for me....
> taking more pics..
> and kicking CANON ASS......
> *


 :0 :0 :twak: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

I've never seen square titties before.



> _Originally posted by Renaul_@Oct 15 2009, 03:29 PM~15368686
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 16 2009, 06:46 PM~15381147
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*OHHHHHHHH ... THIS SHIT IS TOO FUNNY.......

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ROCKING THE TIMBS....

HOW ABOUT MY HAT....*


----------



## MAAANDO

All Dry!!! Now striping next!


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 16 2009, 05:45 PM~15381141
> *his name is Raymond.  He is from San Jose.  I know he's getting into photography but i dont think he gets on this topic....i want to say his name on here is RollinAround?
> 
> This is his green 59 drop on the right, currently at Bowtie Connections
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Look at all them rides.... :0  :biggrin: 

Great shot tonz!


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 17 2009, 06:00 AM~15385558
> *All Dry!!! Now striping next!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good mando


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Oct 16 2009, 09:04 PM~15382674-->
> 
> 
> 
> *i cant wait til next year..
> we will be showing off ALL our new gear...(new boots ) for me....
> taking more pics..
> and kicking CANON ASS......*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For sure..Another great year to come !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2009, 10:19 PM~15383294
> *I've never seen square titties before.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol me either !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drasticbean_@Oct 16 2009, 10:43 PM~15383523
> *OHHHHHHHH ... THIS SHIT IS TOO FUNNY.......
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> ROCKING THE TIMBS....
> 
> HOW ABOUT MY HAT....
> *


lol lol


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

*THE POPEYERAZZI IS BACK JUST PICKED THIS UP TODAY I FELT LIKE A MAJOR LOSER WITH NO CAMERA AT SUPER SHOW...SO HAD TO DO SOMETHING*


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 17 2009, 01:39 PM~15386882
> *THE POPEYERAZZI IS BACK JUST PICKED THIS UP TODAY I FELT LIKE A MAJOR LOSER WITH NO CAMERA AT SUPER SHOW...SO HAD TO DO SOMETHING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*you are now part of the dark side with that camera.....*


----------



## JasonJ

I have 16gb Sandisk Ultra / Ultra II SDHC cards brand new in the package for 35.00 shipped if anyone is interested PM me for paypal info.


----------



## JasonJ

Also, if anyone is interested in Wacom Cintiq 21UX, hit me up.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 17 2009, 01:10 PM~15387329
> *Also, if anyone is interested in Wacom Cintiq 21UX, hit me up.
> *


 :0


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 17 2009, 02:10 PM~15387329
> *Also, if anyone is interested in Wacom Cintiq 21UX, hit me up.
> *



BAD AS....


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 17 2009, 01:55 PM~15387245
> *you are now part of the dark side with that camera.....
> *


X2 LOL 

CONGRATS POPEYE....LETS GET SOME PICTURES UP :biggrin:


----------



## frameoffz




----------



## frameoffz




----------



## frameoffz




----------



## frameoffz




----------



## Mr. 412

Nice shotz Frame Offz ...

Hey Jason :wave: Been a while homie !!!


----------



## frameoffz

thanks


----------



## frameoffz




----------



## Chi-Town boi

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 13 2009, 12:29 AM~15339431
> *from Left to Right: SouthSideLife(Nikon), Supreme69(Canon), AverageSizeMike(Nikon), Twotonz(Canon), JaeBueno(Nikon), Popeye(Canon), DrasticBean(Nikon), Maaando(Nikon), MagicMayhem(Nikon), BigMando(Nikon)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



cool picture
. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Renaul

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 16 2009, 11:06 AM~15376073
> *Canon guys are always welcomed
> *


THANK YOU


----------



## Renaul

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 16 2009, 04:42 PM~15379358
> *My wife and my Lens Hoods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I would like mine done.....


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

nice shots by all at the show... nikon and canon... here are some from an event I briefly covered yesterday taken with my little ol' canons....

- tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

canon created....


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

sounds very tempting to head to Vegas just to hang out for a weekend and take sometime off...


- tony valadez


----------



## NIMSTER64

:0


----------



## NIMSTER64

YES I AM A CANON GUY LOL


----------



## Twotonz

from a 25yr Anniversary I finished shooting a few hours ago


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 18 2009, 06:10 AM~15391502
> *from a 25yr Anniversary I finished shooting a few hours ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad ass pics tonz


----------



## Dualhex02

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 18 2009, 01:19 AM~15391169
> *YES I AM A CANON GUY LOL
> *


I too have a Canon...but I need to hone my skills more. I have an Xti, cant really afford a Mark3 or mark 2 right now....but I wanted to move up to either a 50D or maybe a 7D that does video. Any recommendations?


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## drasticbean

MORE.................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

TWOTONZ....................... :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

POPEYE........................ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 18 2009, 12:16 PM~15392817
> *MORE.................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> TWOTONZ....................... :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> POPEYE........................  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WUT UP BEAN :wave: :wave:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

LAST NIGHTS HOP


----------



## Knightstalker

:thumbsup: Popeye


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 16 2009, 06:45 PM~15381141
> *his name is Raymond.  He is from San Jose.  I know he's getting into photography but i dont think he gets on this topic....i want to say his name on here is RollinAround?
> 
> This is his green 59 drop on the right, currently at Bowtie Connections
> 
> *


*
Not anymore, what up Tonz...*


----------



## Tyrone 1957

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Oct 16 2009, 07:09 PM~15381335
> *JAE YOU STARTED SOMETHING.... :biggrin:
> *


I was just wondering did you paint just the outside or both thank you.


----------



## Tyrone 1957

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 17 2009, 07:00 AM~15385558
> *All Dry!!! Now striping next!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I was just wondering did you just paint the outside or both?


----------



## Twotonz

thanks Maaando and Bean


> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Oct 18 2009, 01:37 PM~15393175
> *
> Not anymore, what up Tonz...
> *


yup its back hear in NorCal....their is a lot of talented mofokers in SanJo that are putting in work, that it should be out next year


----------



## MikeS




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 18 2009, 12:22 PM~15392845
> *LAST NIGHTS HOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man those are fucking sick ass shots


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Oct 18 2009, 01:03 PM~15393033-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: Popeye
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigMandoAZ_@Oct 18 2009, 03:27 PM~15393681
> *man those are fucking sick ass shots
> *


THANX HOMIES IT FEELS GOOD TO BE BACK :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 18 2009, 03:22 PM~15392845
> *LAST NIGHTS HOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SICKKKK!!!
P


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Oct 18 2009, 03:23 PM~15393664
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


interesting


----------



## 72 kutty

An out take from the Ranflas shoot... sorry for the logo's, just tryin to help promote the second issue.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Tyrone 1957_@Oct 18 2009, 05:46 PM~15393485
> *I was just wondering did you just paint the outside or both?
> *


Just the outside.


----------



## Tyrone 1957

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 18 2009, 10:57 PM~15396581
> *Just the outside.
> *


Thank you very much appreciate it. My son had just told me he wanted to take mine and paint it candy orange. I had never seen it done before,We were at a car show yesterday and there was a young girl pin stripping the lense hoods and the flashes.


----------



## Twotonz

from the LRM Denver show....my first work in LRM

Mc Magic


















Xibit


----------



## drasticbean

someone is selling a --Brand new Nikon 18-105mm f3.5-5.6 G ED VR digital lens. for 300...
what you think....????


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 18 2009, 11:03 PM~15398032
> *someone is selling a --Brand new Nikon 18-105mm f3.5-5.6 G ED VR digital lens.  for 300...
> what you think....????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Save and get the 18-200 VR..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Oct 19 2009, 01:10 AM~15398062
> *Save and get the 18-200 VR..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*ok......
i had told twotons thats in vegas thats i wanted to get.... but then i seen the 18-105...*


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 18 2009, 11:24 PM~15398139
> *ok......
> i had told twotons thats in vegas thats i wanted to get.... but then i seen the 18-105...
> *



I use the 18-200 on almost all my shoots. Love the lens for outdoors, nice n crisp! Shit most of my shoots are done with that lens. I believe the one I posted today was taken with that one.


----------



## drasticbean

*$849.99.....ouch.....*


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 18 2009, 11:28 PM~15398176
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $849.99.....ouch.....
> *



It's worth it....  HUGE difference from the lens you put earlier. Keep an eye on craigslist, not sure how big craigslist is in the east but I have seen them here locally from 500 and up. As long as the lens is taken care of used isnt' bad. I bought my 28-70 2.8 used and love it, no issues and I saved about 700 on buying a new one.


----------



## drasticbean

*THE MORNING OF THE VEGAS SHOW... WAITING FOR DINO TO HURRY UP ....*


----------



## drasticbean

*THIS WAS THE BOMB OF THE YEAR....
GREAT PEOPLES THE TOVAR ARE.....!!!!!!!.*


----------



## drasticbean

*ANOTHER LAY IT LOW GROUP SHOT.... CAN ANYONE FIND SCOONER.....???????*


----------



## SouthsideLife

Here are some from Vegas LiL meet.... 

Not a pro like you guys!! But again it was awesome meeting _*y'all!*_ (yeah thats that Texas slang)!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Oct 19 2009, 12:34 AM~15398226
> *It's worth it....   HUGE difference from the lens you put earlier.  Keep an eye on craigslist, not sure how big craigslist is in the east but I have seen them here locally from 500 and up.  As long as the lens is taken care of used isnt' bad.  I bought my 28-70 2.8 used and love it, no issues and I saved about 700 on buying a new one.
> *


I agree bean ...Save up a few more .I just got that nikon 24-70 a few months ago.Wish i would had found it on craigslist like kutty .But most def check cgraiglist before buying new.Alot of great stuff on craigs.....


----------



## Ecalderon

Great shots guys ....keep them coming Ya'll ...right southsidelife tx slang lol


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Oct 18 2009, 09:37 PM~15396239
> *An out take from the Ranflas shoot... sorry for the logo's, just tryin to help promote the second issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Me likes .... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## weatmaster

I am into buying a new camera - looking for a cheap alrounder with good performance.
I had a eos bevore back in the days when i worked as an reporter but i dont realy liked it because the u realy have to adjust the contrast manualy and thats something that does not realy work at concerts and stuff where lights always changing... i always liked the Lumix LC1 because of its style but i do not know how it works - can u guys tell what kinda camera would u buy under 1k ?


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Tyrone 1957_@Oct 18 2009, 02:43 PM~15393470
> *I was just wondering did you paint just the outside or both thank you.
> *


Just the outside. 


TwoTonz, Tony, Popeye great shots!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Oct 19 2009, 07:03 AM~15399403
> *Me likes .... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Me too! Very Nice Kutty!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 18 2009, 08:03 PM~15395787
> *interesting
> *


I agree! I like shots like this!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Oct 19 2009, 08:06 AM~15399701
> *I am into buying a new camera - looking for a cheap alrounder with good performance.
> I had a eos bevore back in the days when i worked as an reporter but i dont realy liked it because the u realy have to adjust the contrast manualy and thats something that does not realy work at concerts and stuff where lights always changing... i always liked the Lumix LC1 because of its style but i do not know how it works - can u guys tell what kinda camera would u buy under 1k ?
> *


Point and Shoot or DSLR?

P&S ~ Canon G11

DSLR ~ Nikon D90


----------



## Candy Blue 64

> Next time you homies gotta come... Big Mando rolled thru for a lil while... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LOTS OF PEOPLE GOING DOWN FOR THE COUNT!!!* :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instant classics!..i seen this LIVE..LOL..
Click to expand...


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Oct 18 2009, 08:37 PM~15396239
> *An out take from the Ranflas shoot... sorry for the logo's, just tryin to help promote the second issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's dope.

So...where can I get the first issue of the magazine? I collect that kind of stuff.


----------



## TuCamote

alright guys, so I'm ready to buy another camera tonight and step up with the big boys, what is everyone using, please let me know


----------



## drasticbean

*I CALL THIS " A SMOKER'S LIFE" *

THIS IS MY BOY DINO'S STUFF BEFORE ROLLIN TO THE SHOW...


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Oct 19 2009, 04:15 PM~15402999
> *alright guys, so I'm ready to buy another camera tonight and step up with the big boys, what is everyone using, please let me know
> *


THAT CAMERA YOU HAVE IS FINE..... :biggrin:


----------



## bkjaydog

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Oct 19 2009, 05:15 PM~15402999
> *alright guys, so I'm ready to buy another camera tonight and step up with the big boys, what is everyone using, please let me know
> *


damn so soon. You going to B and H?
Let me know I'm down to go shopping.


----------



## bkjaydog

couple of pics from Vegas. This is my first time posting and I'm nowhere near the level of you guys but maybe by next year.
shooting with a canon :biggrin: XSI and a sigma 17-70 2.8


----------



## bkjaydog




----------



## TuCamote

Been thinking of upgrading, maybe a D90...was looking at the 300 and 700 but they are a little too expensive for me, we'll see, anyway, my kid started taking photography classes and you all know what's coming..."Daddy I need a camera"


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Oct 19 2009, 05:46 PM~15403353
> *couple of pics from Vegas. This is my first time posting and I'm nowhere near the level of you guys but maybe by next year.
> shooting with a canon :biggrin: XSI and a sigma  17-70  2.8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lovin' these Bk, nice work bro


----------



## bkjaydog

damn I just realized how small they came out :angry: 
got to get the url for the large size


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: i always love looking in here but have never posted 

here are a couple i took at firme estilo at plantcity yesterday 
(with a lil help from cs4 )


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

have not been to a car show in sometime..... i am itching to shoot a lowrider, like you just don't know it.... i'll have to scout one here coming up and see what i can come up with... keep an eye out before the end of the year. :biggrin:


----------



## TuCamote

alright, so Im still looking at the Nikon d90, which should be my first/everyday lense, I want it to be fast, able to shoot a whole car wichout stepping back 40 feet to catch the whole thing, something good for night shots as well, both indoor and outdoor, any ideas guys?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Candy Blue 64_@Oct 19 2009, 11:28 AM~15401465
> *instant classics!..i seen this LIVE..LOL..
> *


me too! lol we had a badass time there! Majestics know how to party!


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 19 2009, 05:07 PM~15404227
> *me too! lol we had a badass time there! Majestics know how to party!
> *


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Oct 19 2009, 07:05 PM~15404203
> *alright, so Im still looking at the Nikon d90, which should be my first/everyday lense, I want it to be fast, able to shoot a whole car wichout stepping back 40 feet to catch the whole thing, something good for night shots as well, both indoor and outdoor, any ideas guys?
> *


Get the 18-105mm kit for the D90. I started with that and it takes great pics. It will keep you where you want to be. Then again hit up ebay and see what you can find?


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 19 2009, 08:48 PM~15405383
> *Get the 18-105mm kit for the D90. I started with that and it takes great pics. It will keep you where you want to be. Then again hit up ebay and see what you can find?
> *


what do you own now Maaando?


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Oct 19 2009, 09:11 PM~15405678
> *what do you own now Maaando?
> *


I own a D90 with Nikon 17-55mm 2.8, Sigma 18-50mm f2.8, Sigma 70-300mm f3.5, Nikon 18-105mm f3.5, Nikon 28-80mm f3.5. And my wife has a D60. I am looking into fisheye lenses right now.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## MAAANDO

Pinstriped by Clay..... (he pinstriped Certified Gangster)


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 19 2009, 06:40 PM~15406000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats gangsta right there! i like that shit


----------



## Black64s

I took them in RAW these are the low resolution versions... I need a new lens, maybe 17-40 or something.


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 19 2009, 09:40 PM~15406001
> *Pinstriped by Clay..... (he pinstriped Certified Gangster)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Holy shit, the pinstripping is off the chain, looks awsome


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

I took this in front of my grandparent's old house.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Foolish Pleasure UCE C.C. Vegas!


----------



## Wife-E

I'm tryin....any comments??? or suggestions PLEASE


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Oct 19 2009, 07:01 PM~15406308
> *I'm tryin....any comments??? or suggestions PLEASE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good I like the monte shot! :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

FATHER AND SON TEAM


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## MARINATE




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 19 2009, 07:14 PM~15406495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice. :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

*DAMN!!!!!!*

------










INTRODUCING THE ULTIMATE MULTIMEDIA IMAGING SOLUTION:
THE NEW CANON EOS-1D MARK IV DIGITAL SLR CAMERA

The EOS-1D Mark IV Features a Completely Redesigned 45-Point Autofocus System, Fast 10 fps Continuous Shooting, 16-Megapixel Resolution, Outstanding ISO Sensitivity, and Full HD Video Recording at Selectable Frame Rates

LAKE SUCCESS, N.Y., October 20, 2009 – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging, is proud to introduce the next evolution in the EOS 1D series of cameras: the Canon EOS-1D Mark IV Digital SLR camera. The EOS-1D Mark IV is a high-speed multimedia performance monster with a 16-megapixel Canon CMOS sensor, Dual DIGIC 4 Imaging Processors, and 14-bit A/D data conversion, all at 10 frames-per-second (fps), with the widest ISO range Canon has produced to date. This new camera also features 1080p Full High-Definition video capture at selectable frame rates packaged in Canon's most rugged and durable professional camera body.

The crowning achievement of Canon's 1D Mark IV Digital SLR is its new autofocus system that starts with 45 AF points including 39 high-precision cross-type focusing points capable of tracking fast moving athletes or wildlife accurately at speeds up to 10 frames per second. With greater subject detection capability than ever before plus a newly redesigned AI Servo II AF predictive focusing algorithm, the Canon EOS-1D Mark IV camera sets new standards for autofocus performance among professional digital SLRs. Whether shooting for the six o'clock news or the front page, the EOS-1D Mark IV Digital SLR is the quintessential camera to freeze fast-moving action with high-speed stills or capture stunning HD video with dynamic color and image quality. To accompany the new EOS-1D Mark IV Digital SLR camera, Canon is also announcing a new accessory, the WFT-E2 II A wireless file transmitter providing photographers with a wide range of professional digital connectivity options.

"Canon works hard to be the imaging leader in all our business endeavors. This goal has fueled our innovation and R&D efforts to engineer the most advanced autofocus system Canon has ever produced. We are proud to announce the camera that will deliver the ultimate in imaging quality to professionals working in all areas of multimedia imaging, whether it's action photography, photojournalism or HD video and cinematography," stated Yuichi Ishizuka, senior vice president and general manager, Consumer Imaging Group, Canon U.S.A.

The Canon EOS-1D Mark IV camera will intrigue professional photographers in virtually every category from photojournalism and sports through nature, wedding, portrait and fashion to commercial, industrial and law enforcement. What makes the EOS-1D Mark IV camera different from its predecessors, in addition to numerous focusing system and image quality improvements, is its exceptional Full HD video capture capability. With this new level of functionality, the 1D Mark IV Digital SLR is destined to appeal not only to professional still photographers but also to a diverse market of professional videographers and filmmakers who are looking for exceptional Full HD video quality, amazing low-light performance, outstanding portability and a level of durability unheard of in most HD video cameras in this price range.

New 45-Point Autofocus System
The new EOS-1D Mark IV Digital SLR camera features Canon's most advanced Autofocus system to date. It is equipped with a newly developed 45-point AF sensor featuring 39 high-precision cross-type AF points, and an all new AI Servo II AF mode that gives still photographers the power and performance to track and focus a fast-moving subject at speeds up to 10 frames per second. With more than twice as many cross-type focusing points as the EOS-1D Mark III and a new AF sensor construction that improves performance in low light and with low contrast subjects, the EOS-1D Mark IV has greater subject detection capabilities than any previous EOS model. To complete the range of AF improvements, Canon has developed a new AI Servo II AF predictive focusing algorithm that significantly improves responsiveness and stability by making better decisions on focus tracking in a variety of shooting conditions.

Amazing High ISO Performance
Wedding and event photographers shooting in low light without the benefit of a flash can take advantage of Canon's widest ISO range and highest performance ever. The EOS-1D Mark IV camera's ISO speed settings range from 100 up to 12,800 in 1/3 or 1/2 stop increments with ISO Expansion settings of L: 50 for bright light or H1: 25,600, H2: 51,200, and H3: 102,400 for even the most dimly lit situations. Photographers and documentary filmmakers working in available light will be impressed by the low-noise image quality of the 1D Mark IV, capturing amazing still images and video footage even at speed settings as high as ISO 12,800. High ISO, low light still images are further enhanced by Canon's adjustable High ISO Noise Reduction feature, now a default setting in the camera.

The EOS-1D Mark IV, EOS HD Video Powerhouse
Over the past year, Canon's EOS HD Video technology has changed the way users capture 1080p HD video and opened new doors for multimedia journalists and Hollywood cinematographers alike with full manual exposure control, selectable frame rates, and interchangeable lenses on some of the largest and most sensitive image sensors on the market. Canon continues this innovation trend with the new EOS-1D Mark IV Digital SLR with Full HD capture and full manual exposure control, plus selectable frame rates on an all-new APS-H-sized image sensor that's similar in size to a Super 35mm motion picture film frame. The large sensor allows filmmakers to achieve shallow depth-of-field just as cinematographers have traditionally done using much higher-cost motion picture equipment.

The more than 50 Canon EF lenses compatible with the EOS-1D Mark IV give videographers incredible creative options, including an impressive selection of large-aperture professional L-series primes as well as zoom lenses, macro, Tilt-Shift and Fisheye optics. The Canon EOS-1D Mark IV allows for three video recording resolutions – 1080p Full HD and 720p HD in a 16:9 aspect ratio and Standard Definition (SD) in a 4:3 aspect ratio. The camera will record Full HD at 1920 x 1080 in selectable frame rates of 24p (23.976), 25p, or 30p (29.97); and 720p HD or SD video recording at either 50p or 60p (59.94). SD video can be recorded in either NTSC or PAL standards. Sound is recorded either through the internal monaural microphone or via optional external microphones connected to the stereo microphone input. The camera also provides an in-camera video editing function allowing users to remove the start or ending of a video clip directly in the camera to eliminate unwanted footage and speed up post-production.

Image Quality and Performance
The heart of the EOS-1D Mark IV camera's outstanding image quality is a newly developed 16.1-Megapixel CMOS sensor featuring Canon's latest and most advanced proprietary technologies. These technologies include improved photodiode construction to enhance dynamic range and gapless microlenses that are positioned closer to the photodiodes for improved light gathering efficiency. The transmissive quality of the color filter array has been enhanced to improve sensitivity. Canon has also upgraded the sensor circuitry to improve noise reduction before the image data is exported from the CMOS sensor to the rest of the image processing chain.

With 60 percent more pixels than the EOS-1D Mark III, the EOS-1D Mark IV Digital SLR employs Dual DIGIC 4 Image Processors with approximately six times the processing power of DIGIC III for full 14-bit A/D conversion at 10 fps. High-speed continuous shooting up to 121 Large JPEGs is possible using a UDMA CF card. This camera also features three RAW shooting modes for versatility with Full RAW (approx. 16 million pixels), M-RAW (approx. nine million pixels), and S-RAW (approx. four million pixels). Three additional JPEG recording formats (M1, M2 and Small) are also available.

The 14-bit per channel conversion facilitated by the dual DIGIC 4 Processors provides smoother tonalities in final images capturing all 16,384 distinct tones in each channel (red, green and blue) at the full 10 fps frame rate. RAW images shot on the new Canon EOS-1D Mark IV use the entire 14-bit space when converted to 16-bit TIFF files in Canon Digital Photo Professional (DPP) software, which is supplied with the camera at no extra charge. The 14-bit A/D conversion is also the foundation for Canon's Highlight Tone Priority feature that takes maximum advantage of the camera's extensive dynamic range to preserve detail in highlight areas of the image. Canon's new EOS-1D Mark IV Digital SLR also features an improved white balance algorithm making colors more accurate when shooting under low color temperature light sources such as household tungsten lamps.

The EOS-1D Mark IV Digital SLR features Canon's Peripheral Illumination Correction function which corrects darkening that can occur in the corners of images with most lenses when used at their largest apertures. When activated, it is automatically applied to JPEG images and video clips as they are shot. For RAW images, it can be applied in DPP software.

Other new features include a large three-inch solid structure Clear View II LCD screen with 920,000 dot/VGA resolution and a wide 160-degree viewing angle for enhanced clarity and more precise color when reviewing images and shooting video. The new in-camera copyright information feature helps professionals secure control over images by setting copyright data directly into the camera and appending that information to each image file in the Exif metadata. Additional features include a fluorine coating on the Low Pass Filter to further repel dust and enhance the EOS Integrated Cleaning System.

Minimize Post-Production with Enhanced Canon Auto Lighting Optimizer
Action photography truly is all about speed, capturing a fast subject with fast focusing and fast frame rates. However, all this speed might be wasted if it is slowed down by lengthy post-production procedures to adjust image quality. The EOS-1D Mark IV Digital SLR helps reduce post-production work with a powerful new Auto Lighting Optimizer (ALO) system. When enabled, Canon's ALO automatically adjusts the image for optimal brightness and contrast on the fly during in-camera image processing, reducing clipped highlights while keeping shadowed areas as clear and detailed as they actually appear. By optimizing brightness and contrast in-camera, Canon's ALO system significantly reduces the need for post-production image optimization, and gives photographers image quality they can take directly to press. Demanding professional photographers who tested ALO clearly stated that this one feature will reduce their post-production image optimization process by more than 75 percent. Canon's ALO works with both RAW_ and JPEG images as well as video recording.

Rugged Reliability
Canon has taken every measure to ensure that the EOS-1D Mark IV Digital SLR camera has the highest degree of weather resistance in the EOS line. The 1D Mark IV camera incorporates a wide range of design features that enhance its durability and reliability for professional assignments. For example, the 1D Mark IV's body, chassis and lens mount are completely weather-resistant and 76 gaskets and seals surround all buttons and seams. The body covers and internal chassis, including the mirror box, are constructed with magnesium-alloy, one of the strongest and rigid metals available for its weight. For added strength, the lens mount is constructed with stainless steel. In fact, when used with Canon's Speedlite 580EX II and/or most current L-series lenses, the entire camera system remains fully weather resistant, so professionals can concentrate on getting the shot instead of worrying about protecting their gear.

New Wireless Connectivity
Canon is announcing the availability of the new WFT-E2 II A* wireless file transmitter exclusively for the EOS-1D Mark IV Digital SLR camera. The WFT-E2 II A wireless transmitter is an extremely small and versatile device that offers professional photographers a wide range of digital connectivity options including IEEE802.11a/b/g and Ethernet, ideal for commercial and studio work. In addition to adding the ability to connect to wireless networks over 802.11a, the new WFT-E2 II A adds a wealth of new professional features to the photographer's tool kit. The new Camera Linking feature allows a single photographer to simultaneously fire up to 10 cameras remotely; and the updated WFT Server mode lets you remotely use Live View, control settings, and fire the EOS-1D Mark IV over the internet from anywhere in the world using a standard Web browser or many Web-enabled smart phones. Additionally, geotagging is now possible via Bluetooth, using compatible GPS devices to append coordinate data to the images.

Pricing and Availability
The Canon EOS-1D Mark IV Digital SLR camera is scheduled to be delivered to U.S. dealers in late December, and will be sold in a body-only configuration at an estimated retail price of $4,999.00[ii]. Final pricing and availability for the Canon WFT-E2 II A wireless file transmitter will be available later this year.

[Canon]_


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by weatmaster+Oct 19 2009, 04:06 PM~15399701-->
> 
> 
> 
> I am into buying a new camera - looking for a cheap alrounder with good performance.
> I had a eos bevore back in the days when i worked as an reporter but i dont realy liked it because the u realy have to adjust the contrast manualy and thats something that does not realy work at concerts and stuff where lights always changing... i always liked the Lumix LC1 because of its style but i do not know how it works - can u guys tell what kinda camera would u buy under 1k ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Oct 19 2009, 07:11 PM~15401295
> *Point and Shoot or DSLR?
> 
> P&S ~ Canon G11
> 
> DSLR ~ Nikon D90
> *



Yeah lookin for a DSLR Camera - who would recomend buying the Nikon D90 or is there maybe a lil cheaper or cheaper option?


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Oct 20 2009, 05:10 AM~15410332
> *Yeah lookin for a DSLR Camera - who would recomend buying the Nikon D90 or is there maybe a lil cheaper or cheaper option?
> *


I use a D90. I love it. and the differences between the D90 and D300 are very minimal.


----------



## MAAANDO

MAAANDO, *magicmayhem*

:wave:


----------



## Ecalderon

I might be selling my D80 soon .Im in the market for the D3X :cheesy: 

I also have the D300 and i love that body .Dont think it be going anywhere soon. .....We will see what xmas has in store for me :cheesy: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: magicmayhem, POPEYE4RMGT, MAAANDO

Whats up fellas .. :wave:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Oct 20 2009, 08:50 AM~15410738
> *I might be selling my D80 soon .Im in the market for the D3X  :cheesy:
> 
> I also have the D300 and i love that body .Dont think it be going anywhere soon. .....We will see what xmas has in store for me  :cheesy:  hno:  :biggrin:
> *


Income tax season is going to get me my D3X. Just have to find a way to convince the wife! :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 20 2009, 07:17 AM~15410838
> *Income tax season is going to get me my D3X. Just have to find a way to convince the wife! :biggrin:
> *



Its a awesome investment.Just take her here.. :biggrin: No kids,no cell phones,no T.V Just the 2 of you ..oh and if you want to take me it be nice :roflmao: 








:roflmao:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Oct 20 2009, 09:24 AM~15410881
> *Its a awesome investment.Just take her here.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dude she wants me to take her there! im looking into this right now. Lets see how much this will set me back. Or rather, how many weddings will this set me back... :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Oct 20 2009, 09:24 AM~15410881
> *Its a awesome investment.Just take her here.. :biggrin: No kids,no cell phones,no T.V Just the 2 of you ..oh and if you want to take me it be nice :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


This trip will set me back about 10k!


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Oct 20 2009, 07:18 AM~15410841-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beautiful mando :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Oct 20 2009, 07:26 AM~15410886
> *Dude she wants me to take her there! im looking into this right now. Lets see how much this will set me back. Or rather, how many weddings will this set me back... :biggrin:
> *



There is another island by the keys of florida bro...It be closer to you and cheaper.These spots aint cheap but worth a life time of memories.
Check out LITTLE PALM ISLAND

GOOGLE IT AND YOU WILL FIND IT !


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 19 2009, 07:40 PM~15406001
> *Pinstriped by Clay..... (he pinstriped Certified Gangster)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Oct 20 2009, 09:32 AM~15410919
> *Beautiful mando  :thumbsup:
> There is another island by the keys of florida bro...It be closer to you and cheaper.These spots aint cheap but worth a life time of memories.
> Check out LITTLE PALM ISLAND
> 
> GOOGLE IT AND YOU WILL FIND IT !
> *


I used to pass by there all the time. Never thought it would be that nice.


----------



## TuCamote

:biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife

TTT


Can't stand to see this topic on page 2! LOL...Needs to always stay on page 1!!!


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 20 2009, 04:57 PM~15415235
> *TTT
> Can't stand to see this topic on page 2! LOL...Needs to always stay on page 1!!!
> *


:werd:


----------



## mxcn_roc

Anyone here into DIY Projects? I'm thinking of building myself a DIY Beauty Dish.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

*ON MY WAY HOME STOPPED BY THE ART DISTRICT...*


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT+Oct 20 2009, 05:22 PM~15415873-->
> 
> 
> 
> *ON MY WAY HOME STOPPED BY THE ART DISTRICT...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2009, 05:25 PM~15415908
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2009, 05:29 PM~15415947
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 20 2009, 05:33 PM~15415987
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


---

A little out of focus and off-balance. But I see what you're trying to do. :thumbsup: 

Are you in Vegas?


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 20 2009, 05:42 PM~15416034
> *---
> 
> A little out of focus and off-balance. But I see what you're trying to do.  :thumbsup:
> 
> Are you in Vegas?
> *


THANX LIKE I SAID JUST GOT THE CAMERA THIS WEEKEND...SO GETTING BACK INTO THINGS....YA IM IN VEGAS....ILL KEEP THE PICS TILL I GET A LIL BETTER :thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 20 2009, 05:46 PM~15416070
> *THANX LIKE I SAID JUST GOT THE CAMERA THIS WEEKEND...SO GETTING BACK INTO THINGS....YA IM IN VEGAS....ILL KEEP THE PICS TILL I GET A LIL BETTER :thumbsup:
> *


That's cool. 

There's a lot of good places to shoot out in Vegas. I stayed a couple of days extra after the Supershow and did some future shoot location scouting and came across the old sign museum storage place. Looked hella cool. Going to do some research and see what I need to do to set up a shoot in there.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 20 2009, 06:04 PM~15416271
> *That's cool.
> 
> There's a lot of good places to shoot out in Vegas. I stayed a couple of days extra after the Supershow and did some future shoot location scouting and came across the old sign museum storage place.  Looked hella cool. Going to do some research and see what I need to do to set up a shoot in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OWNED BY THE CITY I BELIEVE THERE GONNA BE PUTTING ALOT OF THOSE SIGNS UP AND DOWN THE STRIP...LET ME KNOW WHEN UR HERE MAYBE I CAN HELP U FIND SOME PLACES...AND U CAN TEACH ME HOW TO FOCUS


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Oct 19 2009, 07:01 PM~15406308
> *I'm tryin....any comments??? or suggestions PLEASE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


remove the border


----------



## SIDESHOW™

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 20 2009, 08:04 PM~15416271
> *That's cool.
> 
> There's a lot of good places to shoot out in Vegas. I stayed a couple of days extra after the Supershow and did some future shoot location scouting and came across the old sign museum storage place.  Looked hella cool. Going to do some research and see what I need to do to set up a shoot in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOUNDS COOL  ISNT THAT RIGHT BEHIND THE PARKING LOT WHERE THE SUPERSHOW TOOK PLACE?
I THOUGHT I SAW THAT BIG "SALLY'S" SIGN


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

6 Members: POPEYE4RMGT, *Twotonz,* Black64s,* FREDDYBOY, ~FULLTIMER~, Knightstalker*
WUT UP HOMIES... :wave: :wave:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by FREDDYBOY_@Oct 20 2009, 06:10 PM~15416321
> *SOUNDS COOL    ISNT THAT RIGHT BEHIND THE PARKING LOT WHERE THE SUPERSHOW TOOK PLACE?
> I THOUGHT I SAW THAT BIG "SALLY'S" SIGN
> *


Yep...just south of the Cashman Field parking lot. I had been seeing it for years and finally this year I went over there to check it out.

If you decide to go over there, I would suggest to make an official appointment. Since I wasn't well received by the chicks that were giving tours to people(could of been the fact that was was standing on top of our truck to see over). Seemed like they wanted to take my camera away and they ultimately ended up writing down my license plate number.


----------



## SIDESHOW™

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 20 2009, 08:11 PM~15416325
> *6 Members: POPEYE4RMGT, Twotonz, Black64s, FREDDYBOY, ~FULLTIMER~, Knightstalker
> WUT UP HOMIES... :wave:  :wave:
> *


WHATS GOING ON BRO THOSE ARE SOME COOL SHOTS YOU TOOK BIG DAWG :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDESHOW™

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 20 2009, 08:15 PM~15416371
> *Yep...just south of the Cashman Field parking lot. I had been seeing it for years and finally this year I went over there to check it out.
> *


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 19 2009, 10:50 PM~15409473
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: wow.....i wanted to upgrade my backup camera the 50D to a 5DMarkII....but now i want that bad boy right their. I got a few weddings coming up, income tax and if i sell my back up equipment....i might just have enough


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Oct 20 2009, 06:24 AM~15410881
> *Its a awesome investment.Just take her here.. :biggrin: No kids,no cell phones,no T.V Just the 2 of you ..oh and if you want to take me it be nice :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


thats a Corona commercial right their


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 20 2009, 05:10 PM~15415754
> *Anyone here into DIY Projects?  I'm thinking of building myself a DIY Beauty Dish.
> 
> 
> *


when i got my Beauty Dish (or as i call it Nacho Bowl)....i was like WTF! i can make this shit myself....let me know if you make it yourself


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT+Oct 20 2009, 05:25 PM~15415908-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is that a legal wall?
> <!--QuoteBegin-POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 20 2009, 05:33 PM~15415987
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this one dont look legal


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 20 2009, 06:22 PM~15416436
> *when i got my Beauty Dish (or as i call it Nacho Bowl)....i was like WTF! i can make this shit myself....let me know if you make it yourself
> *


Probably going to make one using these specs:

::::LINK:::


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 20 2009, 06:11 PM~15416325
> *6 Members: POPEYE4RMGT, Twotonz, Black64s, FREDDYBOY, ~FULLTIMER~, Knightstalker
> WUT UP HOMIES... :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up man


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 20 2009, 06:24 PM~15416460
> *is that a legal wall?
> 
> this one dont look legal
> *


1ST 1 LEGAL 2ND 1 NOT SO LEGAL


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 19 2009, 06:40 PM~15406001
> *Pinstriped by Clay..... (he pinstriped Certified Gangster)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Cool Gonna have to try it out


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 20 2009, 06:25 PM~15416471
> *Probably going to make one using these specs:
> 
> ::::LINK:::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good stuff Carlos


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 19 2009, 07:00 PM~15406285
> *Foolish Pleasure UCE C.C. Vegas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great shot man


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 20 2009, 06:10 PM~15416320
> *remove the border
> *


 Thanks for the feed back :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Oct 20 2009, 10:29 PM~15419215
> *Thanks for the feed back  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look better....if you want to add a border go with something more simple that dosent take away from the photo


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Oct 20 2009, 10:10 AM~15410332
> *Yeah lookin for a DSLR Camera - who would recomend buying the Nikon D90 or is there maybe a lil cheaper or cheaper option?
> *


So there is no other option beside the D90 ?


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

2 Members: POPEYE4RMGT, MAAANDO

U ALWAYS ON HERE AT 4AM :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY




----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 21 2009, 07:06 AM~15420363
> *2 Members: POPEYE4RMGT, MAAANDO
> 
> U ALWAYS ON HERE AT 4AM :biggrin:
> *


Im on the east coast. lol. so its 7 my time. :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 20 2009, 06:10 PM~15415754
> *Anyone here into DIY Projects?  I'm thinking of building myself a DIY Beauty Dish.
> 
> 
> *


my homeboy made one. it looked pretty good.


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 21 2009, 05:30 AM~15420406
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 4 cameras going at once... bet that would be fun :0


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 21 2009, 07:25 AM~15420398
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love this one, gave me a couple of ideas


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 21 2009, 03:30 AM~15420406
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


imagine all the l.i.l guys going at a few cars at once?


----------



## PICAZZO

Anyone In Nor Cal available for a Photoshoot this weekend???? I need a few snaps of my artist for his mixtape cover. Send me a message thanks.


----------



## TuCamote

Ok, I need some help, buying a new lense for my new purchase (Nikon D90), I want an overall lense, so Im looking at :
18-50mm
28-80mm
17-55mm
what do you guys think, and I also need help with the f-stop, this is where it gets confusing, what's the best, lower number or higher?


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 20 2009, 08:04 PM~15416271
> *That's cool.
> 
> There's a lot of good places to shoot out in Vegas. I stayed a couple of days extra after the Supershow and did some future shoot location scouting and came across the old sign museum storage place.  Looked hella cool. Going to do some research and see what I need to do to set up a shoot in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's what that was!!!! When we drove by there, and parking in the parking lot for the show I was wondering what it was. I thought it was an old carnival that was closed down! HA! I should have did a lil more investigating instead of just assuming. LOL


----------



## BigMandoAZ

A couple hoover dam pics i took



















A little of old and new in this one


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Oct 20 2009, 06:42 PM~15416698
> *Great shot man
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## SIDESHOW™

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 21 2009, 06:20 AM~15420388
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by PICAZZO_@Oct 21 2009, 01:36 PM~15424177
> *Anyone In Nor Cal available for a Photoshoot this weekend???? I need a few snaps of my artist for his mixtape cover. Send me a message thanks.
> *


i got to shot engagment photos on Friday in the Bay.....whos the artist? and whats the pay? i could do it after im done with the engagment shoot


----------



## SouthsideLife

:biggrin: 










:biggrin:


----------



## Dualhex02

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Oct 21 2009, 02:40 PM~15424206
> *Ok, I need some help, buying a new lense for my new purchase (Nikon D90), I want an overall lense, so Im looking at :
> 18-50mm
> 28-80mm
> 17-55mm
> what do you guys think, and I also need help with the f-stop, this is where it gets confusing, what's the best, lower number or higher?
> *


If I am correct the smaller the f stop number the more open the aperture and the more light gets in.

I got a fixed lens EF 50mm f/1.8 II Lens ordered today on a friends recommendation as a good small studio setup lens. yeah theres no zoom, but you can always step closer or step back to frame the shot right.

Based on the numbers alone and my inexperiences observation the 18-50 and 17-55 are pretty similar...the 17-55 can step out 1mm more and zoom in 5 mm more. so it seems more broad than the 18-50mm lens. however if you want the extra zoom from a distance you have the 28-80mm but if your starting point is much less wide angled. I would guess the 17-55 is your best bet and if you want telephoto get a zoom lens. I have your run of the mill EF 75-300 f4-5.6 for telephoto.

also some of those lenses with zoom are variable aperture like my zoom lens...if you zoom in the aperture tightens.....I think there are fixed aperture lenses but those are more expensive...so the lenses you are looking at probably have an f stop from one number to another.

would your more seasoned pros on here agree with me?


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 21 2009, 07:56 PM~15426512
> *If I am correct the smaller the f stop number the more open the aperture and the more light gets in.
> 
> I got a fixed lens EF 50mm f/1.8 II Lens ordered today on a friends recommendation as a good small studio setup lens.  yeah theres no zoom, but you can always step closer or step back to frame the shot right.
> 
> Based on the numbers alone and my inexperiences observation the 18-50 and 17-55 are pretty similar...the 17-55 can step out 1mm more and zoom in 5 mm more. so it seems more broad than the 18-50mm lens.  however if you want the extra zoom from a distance you have the 28-80mm but if your starting point is much less wide angled.  I would guess the 17-55 is your best bet and if you want telephoto get a zoom lens.  I have your run of the mill EF 75-300 f4-5.6 for telephoto.
> 
> also some of those lenses with zoom are variable aperture like my zoom lens...if you zoom in the aperture tightens.....I think there are fixed aperture lenses but those are more expensive...so the lenses you are looking at probably have an f stop from one number to another.
> 
> would your more seasoned pros on here agree with me?
> *


Thanks a lot homie, means a lot


----------



## Dualhex02

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Oct 21 2009, 06:23 PM~15426766
> *Thanks a lot homie, means a lot
> *


no prob, but I was hoping someone would confirm...for now I am trying to read up and watch the strobist stuff I got thanks to mxcn_roc...i converted mine to PSP format so I can watch whenever wherever. Pretty useful informative stuff. i keep a little pocket sized notebook to note down websites he mentions or products he recommends.

The one thing that always confused me was the fstop affects the amount of light that getsinto your lens, but it also has to do with your depth of field....so if you are wanting to narrow your depth of field by changing the fstop you need to adjust your shutter speed if the light present and speed of action allows to compensate for the light or switch your ISO or crank up your flash to put out more light....all depending on how each change affects the image desired.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 21 2009, 06:31 PM~15426854
> *no prob, but I was hoping someone would confirm...for now I am trying to read up and watch the strobist stuff I got thanks to mxcn_roc...i converted mine to PSP format so I can watch whenever wherever.  Pretty useful informative stuff.  i keep a little pocket sized notebook to note down websites he mentions or products he recommends.
> 
> The one thing that always confused me was the fstop affects the amount of light that getsinto your lens, but it also has to do with your depth of field....so if you are wanting to narrow your depth of field by changing the fstop you need to adjust your shutter speed if the light present and speed of action allows to compensate for the light or switch your ISO or crank up your flash to put out more light....all depending on how each change affects the image desired.
> *


just need to get use to using the lights. i wouldn't worry about the numbers so much. shoot raw and u will have more control on exposure.


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 21 2009, 08:51 PM~15427080
> *just need to get use to using the lights. i wouldn't worry about the numbers so much. shoot raw and u will have more control on exposure.
> *


never shot raw, will start doing it soon, holding off for the lenses till next week, odered the camera, should be here soon :biggrin: Thanks guys


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY+Oct 21 2009, 03:18 AM~15420385-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 21 2009, 03:20 AM~15420388
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :0 thats when i was using a P&S lol

this pic is from vegas


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

I NEED PHOTOSHOP SO I CAN CLEAN UP MY PICS :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 21 2009, 05:42 PM~15427695
> *I NEED PHOTOSHOP SO I CAN CLEAN UP MY PICS  :biggrin:
> *


i got photoshop and i dont really know how to "clean" up the pics. i cant do clean sharpening or saturation without making it noticeable. :dunno:


----------



## Dualhex02

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 21 2009, 07:43 PM~15427711
> *i got photoshop and i dont really know how to "clean" up the pics. i cant do clean sharpening or saturation without making it noticeable. :dunno:
> *


you can use the band aid tool like i call it to do little fixes like stretch marks or cover up moles or specks of lint on clothes that were missed.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 21 2009, 06:43 PM~15427711
> *i got photoshop and i dont really know how to "clean" up the pics. i cant do clean sharpening or saturation without making it noticeable. :dunno:
> *


IT WAS A JOKE AVERAGE MIKE...UR PICS ARE BAD ASS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIDESHOW™

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 21 2009, 08:38 PM~15427654
> *:0  :0  :0 thats when i was using a P&S lol
> 
> this pic is from vegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUKKIN BADD ASS! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dualhex02

if you got 3D glasses...these pics I took a few years ago for a local newspaper contest...i won the canon powershot PnS cam for this pic from the museum of science in houston.


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 21 2009, 09:13 PM~15428069
> *if you got 3D glasses...these pics I took a few years ago for a local newspaper contest...i won the canon powershot PnS cam for this pic from the museum of science in houston.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wave: I do :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Oct 21 2009, 06:40 PM~15428365
> *:wave:  I do  :cheesy:
> *



me too!!....well my daughter does :biggrin: they say hannah montana on them. :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

Just under a year ago I bought my D90 w/o the $300/4yr extended warranty (includes accidents). At time of purchase. I was told by Manager I had 1yr to purchase the plan.

Went back yesterday to buy it and was told 1yr option never existed; rather I should have gotten plan w/i 14 days of purchase. Manager misinformed me, but he admitted he thought wrong.

So, we did an exchange for the D90 and I purchased the warranty. Now the 4yr warranty starts. Got an extra year of warranty out of it :cheesy:


----------



## Dualhex02

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 22 2009, 01:13 AM~15431350
> *Just under a year ago I bought my D90 w/o the $300/4yr extended warranty (includes accidents). At time of purchase. I was told by Manager I had 1yr to purchase the plan.
> 
> Went back yesterday to buy it and was told 1yr option never existed; rather I should have gotten plan w/i 14 days of purchase. Manager misinformed me, but he admitted he thought wrong.
> 
> So, we did an exchange for the D90 and I purchased the warranty. Now the 4yr warranty starts. Got an extra year of warranty out of it  :cheesy:
> *


sales people do stupid shit like that....i had one tell me that if I bought the insurance, and never used it I could go back and get it credited back in the form of store credit for a percentage of it like 50%. So it was a $350 insurance but if I never used it I'd get 175 back. Well after the 2 yrs they said that has never been a policy. That fool printed on the receipt that made the sale didnt even work there anymore....but he did make the sale of the insurance to my gullible ass. I should have asked for it in print. ALWAYS ASK TO SEE SHIT LIKE THAT IN PRINT. Since then I vowed to not buy stupid warranties because I never end up using them, I rather insure my equipment than buy a warranty. 

any thoughts on buying warranties with dealers vs insuring your equipment with an insurance agent?


----------



## Dualhex02

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug+Oct 21 2009, 08:40 PM~15428365-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  I do  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SUPREME69_@Oct 21 2009, 09:12 PM~15428741
> *me too!!....well my daughter does :biggrin:  they say hannah montana on them. :biggrin:
> *



so did it work? cause I have a few more I can post this evening. My job finally blocked layitlow....i apparently had a high bandwidth usage and it came from here. I am guessing all the large res images posted in offtopic and an occasional video I click on here and there. So I am only going to be able to get on in the evenings.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 21 2009, 06:00 PM~15427913
> *IT WAS A JOKE AVERAGE MIKE...UR PICS ARE BAD ASS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


lol


----------



## LaidbackLuis

What Speedlight do you guys recommend for a rookie? I currently have a D40.


I was looking at the SB-400.


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Oct 22 2009, 01:16 PM~15434559
> *What Speedlight do you guys recommend for a rookie? I currently have a D40.
> I was looking at the SB-400.
> *


I've got an SB-600. Seems to work really well with my D80. I like it a lot.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 22 2009, 12:38 PM~15434725
> *I've got an SB-600. Seems to work really well with my D80. I like it a lot.
> *


I compared the two (SB400 vs SB600) and you're right. The 600 seems to be the best bang for your buck. For an extra $100 you get many more features over the 400....

Do you have any pics you can post that you've taken with the 600 ?


----------



## SIDESHOW™

TTT


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 22 2009, 02:43 AM~15427711
> *i got photoshop and i dont really know how to "clean" up the pics. i cant do clean sharpening or saturation without making it noticeable. :dunno:
> *


post a picture, add the things you want to change or "clean" and i'll try to make an tutorial.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 22 2009, 03:01 AM~15431762
> *so did it work? cause I have a few more I can post this evening.  My job finally blocked layitlow....i apparently had a high bandwidth usage and it came from here.  I am guessing all the large res images posted in offtopic and an occasional video I click on here and there.  So I am only going to be able to get on in the evenings.
> *



my daughter said i cant use them...that ill just mess them up


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 20 2009, 08:25 PM~15416471
> *Probably going to make one using these specs:
> 
> ::::LINK:::
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This may be a dumb question but what does this do? is it to diffuse the flash or can you put a regular light, like a studio light in here. And will my sb600 work with this?


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 22 2009, 07:42 PM~15437565
> *my daughter said i cant use them...that ill just mess them up
> *


lol...toof funny, my kid tells me that all the time, even her dolls and stuff


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 22 2009, 05:01 PM~15437804
> *This may be a dumb question but what does this do? is it to diffuse the flash or can you put a regular light, like a studio light in here. And will my sb600 work with this?
> *


I wouldnt say it diffuses the light, more like it softens the light...by giving you soft bounce light (kind of like when you bounce your flash off the ceiling) but directy at you subject so you dont get those shadows under their eyes and other areas


----------



## Twotonz

and you can use both stobes or flash with it. I bought mine for my strobe and Carlos example is to build one for a flash but you can easy change it to be able to use it for a strobe also


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean

NICE..... :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 23 2009, 12:46 AM~15441567
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE!!!!
> 
> *


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 23 2009, 08:03 AM~15443223
> *:biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

:wave:


----------



## Dualhex02

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 22 2009, 01:13 AM~15431350
> *Just under a year ago I bought my D90 w/o the $300/4yr extended warranty (includes accidents). At time of purchase. I was told by Manager I had 1yr to purchase the plan.
> 
> Went back yesterday to buy it and was told 1yr option never existed; rather I should have gotten plan w/i 14 days of purchase. Manager misinformed me, but he admitted he thought wrong.
> 
> So, we did an exchange for the D90 and I purchased the warranty. Now the 4yr warranty starts. Got an extra year of warranty out of it  :cheesy:
> *


A few months into owning my XTi, purchased 03/2007, I dropped it in my bedroom like from 4ft to the carpeted floor and ever since my pop up flash has not worked. It didn't bother me because I used my 480EX. However I was looking at my records and had paid the 99.99 for my circuit city warranty that ended 03/2009. I coulda had it fixed if I had remembered having bought it. So now its too late, cam is still not fully functioning and I gave away $100 basically for nothing. Hence why I just don't really opt for thos store warranties anymore.


----------



## weatmaster

I am sorry to ask this again but i had a look at the Nikon D90 body today and it might be a lil outa my budget cauz i am looking for a good lense too - is there any body you would go with beside the d90 thats a lil cheaper?


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Oct 23 2009, 02:10 PM~15446091
> *I am sorry to ask this again but i had a look at the Nikon D90 body today and it might be a lil outa my budget cauz i am looking for a good lense too - is there any body you would go with beside the d90 thats a lil cheaper?
> *


I really like my D60.


----------



## Dualhex02

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Oct 23 2009, 01:10 PM~15446091
> *I am sorry to ask this again but i had a look at the Nikon D90 body today and it might be a lil outa my budget cauz i am looking for a good lense too - is there any body you would go with beside the d90 thats a lil cheaper?
> *


work backwards....whats your budget and maybe then someone can point you in the right direction.


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 23 2009, 11:06 PM~15447841
> *work backwards....whats your budget and maybe then someone can point you in the right direction.
> *


i would spend round about 500 for the body so i have something left for a good lense and maybe a flash...


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02+Oct 22 2009, 02:58 AM~15431757-->
> 
> 
> 
> sales people do stupid shit like that....i had one tell me that if I bought the insurance, and never used it I could go back and get it credited back in the form of store credit for a percentage of it like 50%.  So it was a $350 insurance but if I never used it I'd get 175 back.  Well after the 2 yrs they said that has never been a policy.  That fool printed on the receipt that made the sale didnt even work there anymore....but he did make the sale of the insurance to my gullible ass.  I should have asked for it in print.  ALWAYS ASK TO SEE SHIT LIKE THAT IN PRINT.  Since then I vowed to not buy stupid warranties because I never end up using them, I rather insure my equipment than buy a warranty.
> 
> any thoughts on buying warranties with dealers vs insuring your equipment with an insurance agent?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was lucky the manager was cool about doing the exchange. In fact, he told me the same thing about the window to purchase the extended warranty for my Mac Book Pro that I bought. Needless to say, the other day he said he'll do the exchange thing so I can purchase the extended warranty for the laptop as well. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Dualhex02_@Oct 23 2009, 10:48 AM~15445926
> *A few months into owning my XTi, purchased 03/2007, I dropped it in my bedroom like from 4ft to the carpeted floor and ever since my pop up flash has not worked. It didn't bother me because I used my 480EX. However I was looking at my records and had paid the 99.99 for my circuit city warranty that ended 03/2009. I coulda had it fixed if I had remembered having bought it. So now its too late, cam is still not fully functioning and I gave away $100 basically for nothing. Hence why I just don't really opt for thos store warranties anymore.
> *


Best Buy is good for their warranties though. My brother in law bought a D90 the same day I bought mine. His son dropped the D90 a few months later and it broke. He went to Best Buy and they swapped it out for a brand new D90. No hassles at all. 

You'd have been screwed with that Circuit City warranty anyways, didn't they close down last year?


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## TuCamote

so I ordered my Nikon d90 2 days ago, but I forgot to order memory cards, what are you guys using?.... Extreme II, Extreme III, what brand media cards and what size, was looking at the 16 gb sandisk, but I think it's slow, 16mb /second, then there was an extreme III/8gb...no 16 gb, at about 20MB/sec, let me know what you guys are usin please


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Oct 24 2009, 08:06 AM~15452764
> *so I ordered my Nikon d90 2 days ago, but I forgot to order memory cards, what are you guys using?.... Extreme II, Extreme III, what brand media cards and what size, was looking at the 16 gb sandisk,  but I think it's slow, 16mb /second, then there was an extreme III/8gb...no 16 gb, at about 20MB/sec, let me know what you guys are usin please
> *


Get with JasonJ... He is selling the 16GB I believe for a really good price. Dont sleep on it. Im using Extreme II and III. The body will only write so fast and you wont notice the difference between a II and a III.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 23 2009, 09:26 AM~15443697
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice bro..
im going to try and print those out... thanks 
the last one is hot..


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 24 2009, 06:10 AM~15452863
> *Get with JasonJ... He is selling the 16GB I believe for a really good price. Dont sleep on it. Im using Extreme II and III. The body will only write so fast and you wont notice the difference between a II and a III.
> *


I second that! I use SanDisk Extreme II and Kingston 133X in my bodies. No failures and never have read/write problems.


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## MikeS

My dog, Cas.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 24 2009, 09:56 AM~15453867
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey SkinnyPhotos, you forgot the "/" between com and Flaco


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 24 2009, 12:36 PM~15454313
> *hey SkinnyPhotos, you forgot the "/" between com and Flaco
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Oct 24 2009, 02:30 PM~15454288
> *My dog, Cas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That photo is off the chain...Love it!


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 24 2009, 09:10 AM~15452863
> *Get with JasonJ... He is selling the 16GB I believe for a really good price. Dont sleep on it. Im using Extreme II and III. The body will only write so fast and you wont notice the difference between a II and a III.
> *


where do I find JasonJ? :thumbsup:


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 24 2009, 11:41 AM~15453442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love the T-shirt, where do I get one?


----------



## Twotonz

from an engagment session i did yesterday. I will also be shooting their wedding on Nov 7th in Antioch and then right after their wedding shooting out to the Traffic show in Ontario......ill be wired on a few Rockstarts that day









we did kept the engagment session connected to our Lowrider Lifestyle that we live by doing a crusing theme, were you pull over a car with girls and get the digits writen on your hand with a pen (like before everyone had cell phones)


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 24 2009, 01:36 PM~15454313
> *hey SkinnyPhotos, you forgot the "/" between com and Flaco
> *



I think the "/" is OVER RATED!!! LOL :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 24 2009, 08:19 AM~15452876
> *very nice bro..
> im going to try and print those out... thanks
> the last one is hot..
> *



Thanks Bean!!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 24 2009, 05:20 PM~15456104
> *I think the "/" is OVER RATED!!!  LOL    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: good anwser man :biggrin:


----------



## bkjaydog

twotonz I really like those. especially the last two. that sun looks nice.


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 24 2009, 07:23 PM~15456116
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: good anwser man  :biggrin:
> *



LOL...Yeah my homie just got an embroider machine and did that for me before I left to Vegas. I kinda like it without the /. LOL...It flows nicely.  


Oh and them engagement pics are bad ass bro! Colors just come out at ya!! VERY NICE!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog+Oct 24 2009, 05:26 PM~15456136-->
> 
> 
> 
> twotonz I really like those. especially the last two. that sun looks nice.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SouthsideLife_@Oct 24 2009, 05:32 PM~15456171
> *LOL...Yeah my homie just got an embroider machine and did that for me before I left to Vegas. I kinda like it without the /.  LOL...It flows nicely.
> Oh and them engagement pics are bad ass bro! Colors just come out at ya!! VERY NICE!
> *


thanks guys....i hate luggin all my lighitng equipment around but the results are worth it


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 24 2009, 07:35 PM~15456191
> *thanks guys....i hate luggin all my lighitng equipment around but the results are worth it
> *



Shit....wish I had lighting equip! 


Aight mayne! All y'all have a good night. I'm gonna kick back some DOS XX and watch my Longhorns kick Missouri's ass!!!  


HOOK'EM!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

A few shots I took at the the UCE & Techniques car wash


----------



## Dualhex02

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Oct 24 2009, 06:06 AM~15452764
> *so I ordered my Nikon d90 2 days ago, but I forgot to order memory cards, what are you guys using?.... Extreme II, Extreme III, what brand media cards and what size, was looking at the 16 gb sandisk,  but I think it's slow, 16mb /second, then there was an extreme III/8gb...no 16 gb, at about 20MB/sec, let me know what you guys are usin please
> *


I only use Sandisk, but only Extreme II, and I dont go too large on my mem cards and just carry multiples....that due to the idea that I dont want to carry all my eggs in one basket....if that card were to fail, I would lose all my work. However, I guess it depends on your gigs. If you are somewhere where youd rather not open up the cam and expose it to the elements, sand, dust, etc....a Large card is good.


Anyone try the eyefi card and have it dump pics as you take them to your PC via wifi?


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 24 2009, 09:22 PM~15456442
> *I only use Sandisk, but only Extreme II, and I dont go too large on my mem cards and just carry multiples....that due to the idea that I dont want to carry all my eggs in one basket....if that card were to fail, I would lose all my work.  However, I guess it depends on your gigs.  If you are somewhere where youd rather not open up the cam and expose it to the elements, sand, dust, etc....a Large card is good.
> Anyone try the eyefi card and have it dump pics as you take them to your PC via wifi?
> *


Very true, makes lots of sense, thanks homie


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 24 2009, 08:19 PM~15456097
> *from an engagment session i did yesterday.  I will also be shooting their wedding on Nov 7th in Antioch and then right after their wedding shooting out to the Traffic show in Ontario......ill be wired on a few Rockstarts that day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we did kept the engagment session connected to our Lowrider Lifestyle that we live by doing a crusing theme, were you pull over a car with girls and get the digits writen on your hand with a pen (like before everyone had cell phones)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn bro, tose are sick, I love the last one, really telling a story, how cool is that, this forum inspires me :biggrin:


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Oct 24 2009, 08:26 PM~15456136
> *twotonz I really like those. especially the last two. that sun looks nice.
> *


Sup Jay, what the hell do we do now that the shows are over?...we gotta go bother Bean


----------



## Homer Pimpson




----------



## Homer Pimpson




----------



## Hustler on the go

All I got to say.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Oct 24 2009, 10:02 PM~15455092
> *That photo is off the chain...Love it!
> *


thanks !!!


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Oct 24 2009, 05:06 PM~15455111
> *Love the T-shirt, where do I get one?
> *


I got that at Wal-Mart dawg. I saw that shirt and had to get it..... :biggrin:


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 25 2009, 02:46 PM~15461001
> *I got that at Wal-Mart dawg. I saw that shirt and had to get it..... :biggrin:
> *


Wow...Lucky


----------



## Twotonz

family photo i did today of the Gonzalez family (Punch 84) at the new shop






































I think i need to borow the shop to do a photoshoot in their


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 25 2009, 10:18 PM~15465572
> *family photo i did today of the Gonzalez family (Punch 84) at the new shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think i need to borow the shop to do a photoshoot in their
> *



Some great shots there man. like the last one the best.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

been super busy over here and have not had the time to post anything. here is one from my wedding this past Saturday. i have not even begun to edit these but i knew when i shot this one,
that it would probably end up being one of my favorites from the day. this was their exit shot, the had a bad ass immaculate 61 convertible caddy they rented as their get away car.

- tony valadez


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Oct 26 2009, 05:34 AM~15467537
> *been super busy over here and have not had the time to post anything.
> *


sometimes one or two pics is sufficient. your favorites.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Oct 26 2009, 04:01 AM~15466986
> *Some great shots there man. like the last one the best.
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thank you


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 24 2009, 04:48 PM~15456275
> *A few shots I took at the the UCE & Techniques car wash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean ass pic mando! :0


----------



## Tyrone 1957

I would like your out put on these please . Thank you


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 25 2009, 12:57 AM~15458877
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Oct 24 2009, 11:30 AM~15454288
> *My dog, Cas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shot Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 21 2009, 04:22 AM~15420390
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by frameoffz_@Oct 17 2009, 04:49 PM~15388554
> *thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 16 2009, 04:45 PM~15381141
> *his name is Raymond.  He is from San Jose.  I know he's getting into photography but i dont think he gets on this topic....i want to say his name on here is RollinAround?
> 
> This is his green 59 drop on the right, currently at Bowtie Connections
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Twotonz

i know a few of you guys are going to the Traffic cc car show in Nov.....so lets do another LIL Photographers meet at 1pm infront of the Impalas Mag booth....everyone good with that

from last year
Twotonz (Canon), AverageSizeMike (Nikon), Jae Bueno (Nikon), Toro (Sony) and Carlos (Canon)


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 26 2009, 05:01 PM~15473770
> *i know a few of you guys are going to the Traffic cc car show in Nov.....so lets do another LIL Photographers meet at 1pm infront of the Impalas Mag booth....everyone good with that
> 
> from last year
> Twotonz (Canon), AverageSizeMike (Nikon), Jae Bueno (Nikon), Toro (Sony) and Carlos (Canon)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  i'll be there, i'll pitch in for the cold ones this time homie


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 26 2009, 06:08 PM~15473875
> *  i'll be there, i'll pitch in for the cold ones this time homie
> *


we got to sneek it in first :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 26 2009, 06:28 PM~15474118
> *we got to sneek it in first  :biggrin:
> *


is the show sat or sunday?


----------



## Wife-E

What up LIL fam...I have seen a lot of your pics here and you all do a GREAT job!! :thumbsup: Here in UT we dont have anybody takin good pics.....I am going to start some work but need YOUR opinon on a good camera....can you give me any good suggestions?? ....THANK YOU!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 26 2009, 06:40 PM~15474273
> *is the show sat or sunday?
> *


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 26 2009, 05:08 PM~15473875
> *  i'll be there, i'll pitch in for the cold ones this time homie
> *



ILL BE THERE ALSO


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

*WHAT U GUYS THINK?*


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 26 2009, 06:01 PM~15473770
> *i know a few of you guys are going to the Traffic cc car show in Nov.....so lets do another LIL Photographers meet at 1pm infront of the Impalas Mag booth....everyone good with that
> 
> from last year
> Twotonz (Canon), AverageSizeMike (Nikon), Jae Bueno (Nikon), Toro (Sony) and Carlos (Canon)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sounds like a plan Twotonz. :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

So far its:

A.S.Mike (Nikon)
Supreme (Canon)
Twotonz (Canon)
Richie (Canon)

Im sure JaeBueno, Volo, Kutty and im not sure about Carlos will also be their


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 26 2009, 08:16 PM~15475815
> *So far its:
> 
> A.S.Mike (Nikon)
> Supreme (Canon)
> Twotonz (Canon)
> Richie (Canon)
> 
> Im sure JaeBueno, Volo, Kutty and im not sure about Carlos will also be their
> *


IM GONNA TRY AND SNEAK DOWN THERE SUNDAY MORNIN... ITS MY SONS BDAY PARTY SAT...  :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 26 2009, 08:16 PM~15475815
> *So far its:
> 
> A.S.Mike (Nikon)
> Supreme (Canon)
> Twotonz (Canon)
> Richie (Canon)
> 
> Im sure JaeBueno, Volo, Kutty and im not sure about Carlos will also be their
> *


I'm there! Not gonna miss this one! TwoTonz, when you coming into town?


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 26 2009, 08:21 PM~15475910
> *I'm there! Not gonna miss this one! TwoTonz, when you coming into town?
> *


im shooting a wedding that Saturday in Antioch.....i should be out of their by 9pm so i wont be in Ontario until like 5am on Sunday.....im going to get a room and come back on sometime on Monday


ok so far we got


A.S.Mike (Nikon)
JaeBueno (Nikon)
Kutty (Nikon)
Popeye (Canon) maybe
Supreme (Canon)
Richie (Canon)
Twotonz (Canon)


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 26 2009, 08:34 PM~15476154
> *im shooting a wedding that Saturday in Antioch.....i should be out of their by 9pm so i wont be in Ontario until like 5am on Sunday.....im going to get a room and come back on sometime on Monday
> ok so far we got
> A.S.Mike (Nikon)
> JaeBueno (Nikon)
> Kutty (Nikon)
> Popeye (Canon) maybe
> Supreme (Canon)
> Richie (Canon)
> Twotonz (Canon)
> *


YES! Finally I get to meet Kutty! :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 26 2009, 07:34 PM~15476154
> *im shooting a wedding that Saturday in Antioch.....i should be out of their by 9pm so i wont be in Ontario until like 5am on Sunday.....im going to get a room and come back on sometime on Monday
> ok so far we got
> A.S.Mike (Nikon)
> JaeBueno (Nikon)
> Kutty (Nikon)
> Popeye (Canon) maybe
> Supreme (Canon)
> Richie (Canon)
> Twotonz (Canon)
> *



THINK CANON IS GONNA TAKE THIS ONE :biggrin:


----------



## Wife-E

Would you guys suggest this one? 








Canon EOS Rebel XS 35mm SLR Camera 
Model: EOS-REBEL-XS
or this one 








Nikon Digital Camera 
Model: COOLPIX-P90


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Oct 26 2009, 10:04 PM~15477327
> *Would you guys suggest this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon EOS Rebel XS 35mm SLR Camera
> Model: EOS-REBEL-XS
> or this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikon Digital Camera
> Model: COOLPIX-P90
> *


 :0 CHECK YOU OUT I SEE YOU SERIOUS ABOUT THIS THATS KOO HOPE THESE HOMIES CAN GUIDE YOU INTO THE RIGHT CAMERA YOU NEED  GT


----------



## higinio11

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 21 2009, 04:24 AM~15420397
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey bro were is this at???


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 26 2009, 08:34 PM~15476154
> *im shooting a wedding that Saturday in Antioch.....i should be out of their by 9pm so i wont be in Ontario until like 5am on Sunday.....im going to get a room and come back on sometime on Monday
> ok so far we got
> A.S.Mike (Nikon)
> JaeBueno (Nikon)
> Kutty (Nikon)
> Popeye (Canon) maybe
> Supreme (Canon)
> Richie (Canon)
> Twotonz (Canon)
> *



Add another Canon guy, I might just be making it out there.
:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Oct 26 2009, 11:03 PM~15478011
> *Add another Canon guy, I might just be making it out there.
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yeah homie...i would like to meet you....1pm infront of the Impalas Mag booth


----------



## Twotonz

as of right now its


A.S.Mike (Nikon)
JaeBueno (Nikon)
Kutty (Nikon)
Popeye (Canon) maybe
Supreme (Canon)
Richie (Canon)
TopDogg (Canon)
Toro (Sony/Canon)
Twotonz (Canon)


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+Oct 26 2009, 06:30 PM~15475028-->
> 
> 
> 
> ILL BE THERE ALSO
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 07:48 PM~15476376
> *YES! Finally I get to meet Kutty!  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2009, 08:23 PM~15476776
> *THINK CANON IS GONNA TAKE THIS ONE :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hno: hno:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Oct 26 2009, 10:44 PM~15478330
> *hell yeah homie...i would like to meet you....1pm infront of the Impalas Mag booth
> *


x2 hopefully i can finally meet Volo too :0


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by higinio11_@Oct 26 2009, 10:15 PM~15477424
> *hey bro were is this at???
> *


EAST L.A. 1 BLOCK AWAY FROM WHITTIER BLVD


----------



## 63 Pimpala

ok, I just ordered a nikon d3000 with the 18-55mm vr lense. This is my first dslr camera and I'm just looking for some general tips, pointers and advice. Thanks


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Oct 27 2009, 01:32 PM~15480995
> *ok, I just ordered a nikon d3000 with the 18-55mm vr lense. This is my first dslr camera and I'm just looking for some general tips, pointers and advice.  Thanks
> *


Take lots of pics and get comfortable with your camera. Then switch to Auto and start playing with your settings until you find the right setting for the right shot! Its a learning process so the advice that might be good for some might not be what you are looking for. Just have fun and pretty soon you will end up like the rest of us! Thinking of ways to get more money to spend it on your camera. :biggrin:


----------



## bkjaydog

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Oct 27 2009, 01:32 PM~15480995
> *ok, I just ordered a nikon d3000 with the 18-55mm vr lense. This is my first dslr camera and I'm just looking for some general tips, pointers and advice.  Thanks
> *


yo I went to this workshop the other day and it was real helpful. But I would say to def. understand the camera first so you won't be totally lost. The class was 80.00 but it was worth it. 
Get familiar with the aperture and shutter speed then go to the class.
dsl workshop


----------



## Dualhex02

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Oct 26 2009, 11:04 PM~15477327
> *Would you guys suggest this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon EOS Rebel XS 35mm SLR Camera
> Model: EOS-REBEL-XS
> or this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikon Digital Camera
> Model: COOLPIX-P90
> *


that nikon looks like a fixed lens camera from the looks of it....kinda like my sony DSC-F828.....if you want to change lenses you'll have to get something like that canon. I have the model before that one, the XTi.


----------



## ESELILREBEL

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 26 2009, 08:13 PM~15475757
> *WHAT U GUYS THINK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PICTURE LOOKS GOOD POPEYE


----------



## 72 kutty

A shot from tonight....I'm out in Georgia on business and took a little drive. Not much to see.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## carsofabq

A few recent shots
































































ok more than a few


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Oct 27 2009, 07:46 PM~15486680
> *A shot from tonight....I'm out in Georgia on business and took a little drive. Not much to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sweet shot. what did you use??


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Oct 27 2009, 09:38 PM~15488204
> *A few recent shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok more than a few
> *


i like these


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Twotonz

Check it out guys....my first cover. I shot and design this for Impalas Magazine


----------



## ESELILREBEL

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 27 2009, 10:52 PM~15489037
> *Check it out guys....my first cover.  I shot and design this for Impalas Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: LOOKS CLEAN


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 27 2009, 11:52 PM~15489037
> *Check it out guys....my first cover.  I shot and design this for Impalas Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Oct 27 2009, 10:38 PM~15488204
> *A few recent shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok more than a few
> *


NICE PICS........


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 27 2009, 10:52 PM~15489037
> *Check it out guys....my first cover.  I shot and design this for Impalas Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good Twotonz!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 27 2009, 10:52 PM~15489037
> *Check it out guys....my first cover.  I shot and design this for Impalas Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! Congrats homie!


----------



## Dualhex02

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Oct 27 2009, 10:38 PM~15488204
> *A few recent shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok more than a few
> *


is this an HDR image or how did you get that effect in camera?


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 27 2009, 10:52 PM~15489037
> *Check it out guys....my first cover.  I shot and design this for Impalas Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad ass work man 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Oct 27 2009, 10:01 PM~15488497-->
> 
> 
> 
> i like these
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 27 2009, 11:07 PM~15489189
> *NICE PICS........
> *



Thanks homies


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Dualhex02_@Oct 28 2009, 04:11 AM~15490025
> *is this an HDR image or how did you get that effect in camera?
> *


I didnt get it in camera, it was a lil flat so I played around with the curves in photoshop and added a small border.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 27 2009, 10:52 PM~15489037
> *Check it out guys....my first cover.  I shot and design this for Impalas Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool! Congrats! :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 28 2009, 12:52 AM~15489037
> *Check it out guys....my first cover.  I shot and design this for Impalas Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*Looks good bro, seen it a few months back, glad to see it's going to print...*


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by carsofabq+Oct 28 2009, 12:38 AM~15488204-->
> 
> 
> 
> A few recent shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok more than a few
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love the 1st four especially ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2009, 01:52 AM~15489037
> *Check it out guys....my first cover.  I shot and design this for Impalas Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrat's !!!
> Looks great .... Did you lay out all the text as well?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@Oct 28 2009, 03:58 AM~15489745
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nim ... This would also look good as a B&W with just the quote isolated & left in color :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Oct 28 2009, 11:10 AM~15491097
> *Nim ... This would also look good as a B&W with just the quote isolated & left in color :thumbsup:
> *


Or maybe even including the the nose of that Impala in the background as well in color with the
quote might look good ...


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by ESELILREBEL+Oct 27 2009, 10:56 PM~15489077-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: LOOKS CLEAN
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by RO 4 [email protected] 27 2009, 11:06 PM~15489182
> *:thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2009, 03:28 AM~15489957
> *Nice! Congrats homie!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2009, 07:09 AM~15490639
> *Bad ass work man
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks a lot fellas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 72 [email protected] 28 2009, 02:17 AM~15489879
> *Looks good Twotonz!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know you saw it a long time ago
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2009, 07:18 AM~15490701
> *Cool! Congrats!  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we both got our first covers around the same time :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2009, 07:20 AM~15490725
> *Looks good bro, seen it a few months back, glad to see it's going to print...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks man....yeah I was starting to thinking that i might have to update the tags again :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Steel City Fam_@Oct 28 2009, 08:10 AM~15491097
> *Congrat's !!!
> Looks great .... Did you lay out all the text as well?
> *


No. I just designed to cover.....i wanted to do the rest also but they have a certain layout they do every issue....so thats why i wasnt able to do it


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 28 2009, 02:30 PM~15492882
> *No.  I just designed to cover.....i wanted to do the rest also but they have a certain layout they do every issue....so thats why i wasnt able to do it
> *


:thumbsup:

I kinda figuered but wasn't sure ... 
I would imagine most places have their own art departments to lay out all the graphics and text.


----------



## SIDESHOW™

THIS WAS A BADD LOOKING BOMB A THE SUPER SHOW PROPS 2 OLDIES


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 28 2009, 06:52 AM~15489037
> *Check it out guys....my first cover.  I shot and design this for Impalas Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats !!! 
looks very good


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Oct 28 2009, 03:17 PM~15493835
> *congrats !!!
> looks very good
> *


x2


----------



## Twotonz

thanks guys


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Oct 27 2009, 09:39 PM~15488219
> *sweet shot. what did you use??
> *



A tripod.....  I had to use my carry around 18-200 because I couldn't get far enough without being in the street to use 28-70. I'll look at the settings when I get a chance.


----------



## mxcn_roc

Yankees in 6!!!


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Oct 28 2009, 04:41 PM~15494063
> *A tripod.....   I had to use my carry around 18-200 because I couldn't get far enough without being in the street to use 28-70. I'll look at the settings when I get a chance.
> *


ISO400 18mm f/9.0 3.0sec?


----------



## Richard Slapson

damn... my XSI got stolen last weekend...


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Oct 28 2009, 07:15 PM~15497391
> *damn... my XSI got stolen last weekend...
> *


wow!  what happened?


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 28 2009, 06:16 PM~15497409
> *wow!     what happened?
> *


I was taking pics at my friends wedding reception. At some point I remember going and putting the camera back in my friends car. When all of my friends and I left the reception (my lady and I drove separate) we went back to my house, I forgot to get the camera out of his car and when I saw him again on Monday, we couldn't find it in his ride. I know the first thing to think is that he took it but, I am positive he didn't he is my best friend and has no reason to steal anything the fucker is loaded.

Just in case though we searched my girls car and called and asked his parents in case I left it at their house but it isn't turning up anywhere... This shit has put me in a slump


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Oct 28 2009, 04:15 PM~15495598
> *ISO400  18mm  f/9.0  3.0sec?
> *



Yep that's it!
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 27 2009, 11:52 PM~15489037
> *Check it out guys....my first cover.  I shot and design this for Impalas Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks TwoTonz for everything you have done bro......cover is bad ass.....see you in Ontario


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Oct 28 2009, 10:24 PM~15499938
> *Thanks TwoTonz for everything you have done bro......cover is bad ass.....see you in Ontario
> *


Thank you Jesse


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 29 2009, 03:30 AM~15500977
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:
anymore of this 67?


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 29 2009, 02:30 AM~15500977
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a dope ass pic holmes


----------



## nobueno

I know this is not a Lowrider but here is a preview of my first cover. This issue will be released at the SEMA show next week. It is the first time DUB has every used a solo car show on a cover.


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 29 2009, 09:35 AM~15502093
> *I know this is not a Lowrider but here is a preview of my first cover. This issue will be released at the SEMA show next week. It is the first time DUB has every used a solo car show on a cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 29 2009, 07:35 AM~15502093
> *I know this is not a Lowrider but here is a preview of my first cover. This issue will be released at the SEMA show next week. It is the first time DUB has every used a solo car show on a cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Congrates Jae, the cover looks good!


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 29 2009, 07:35 AM~15502093
> *I know this is not a Lowrider but here is a preview of my first cover. This issue will be released at the SEMA show next week. It is the first time DUB has every used a solo car show on a cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats man :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 29 2009, 10:35 AM~15502093
> *I know this is not a Lowrider but here is a preview of my first cover. This issue will be released at the SEMA show next week. It is the first time DUB has every used a solo car show on a cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:worship:


----------



## TuCamote

My Nikon D90 finally came today, taking it out for a spin on the weekend, so happy!! now I have a babies


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 29 2009, 10:35 AM~15502093
> *I know this is not a Lowrider but here is a preview of my first cover. This issue will be released at the SEMA show next week. It is the first time DUB has every used a solo car show on a cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats bro.....and a beautiful car for the cover as well


----------



## SIDESHOW™




----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal+Oct 28 2009, 08:22 PM~15497478-->
> 
> 
> 
> I was taking pics at my friends wedding reception. At some point I remember going and putting the camera back in my friends car. When all of my friends and I left the reception (my lady and I drove separate) we went back to my house, I forgot to get the camera out of his car and when I saw him again on Monday, we couldn't find it in his ride. I know the first thing to think is that he took it but, I am positive he didn't he is my best friend and has no reason to steal anything the fucker is loaded.
> 
> Just in case though we searched my girls car and called and asked his parents in case I left it at their house but it isn't turning up anywhere... This shit has put me in a slump
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn bro sorry to hear that.Hope you find it .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2009, 08:35 AM~15502093
> *I know this is not a Lowrider but here is a preview of my first cover. This issue will be released at the SEMA show next week. It is the first time DUB has every used a solo car show on a cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your the man jae !!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TuCamote_@Oct 29 2009, 01:55 PM~15504829
> *My Nikon D90 finally came today, taking it out for a spin on the weekend, so happy!!  now I have a babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats camote ..... :thumbsup:


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Oct 29 2009, 04:47 PM~15505353
> *Damn bro sorry to hear that.Hope you find it .
> Your the man jae !!
> Congrats camote ..... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro, no car shows here till next year, so Im going to the NYC marathon this weekend to test the camera


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 29 2009, 07:32 AM~15500611
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how come I have never seen this car with a Lifestyle plaque, still not done ?
car is bad ass.


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Oct 29 2009, 03:16 PM~15505625
> *Thanks bro, no car shows here till next year, so Im going to the NYC marathon this weekend to test the camera
> *



Thats the way to go .Dont let anything stop you from shooting. snow is coming and you know how our citys look with snow at night with xmas lights all over :cheesy: :cheesy:  Cant wait to get some night shots of michigan ave here in the winter .Post those suckers up when you done this weekend !!!


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Oct 29 2009, 12:47 PM~15505353
> *Damn bro sorry to hear that.Hope you find it .
> *


thanks man


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Oct 28 2009, 09:10 AM~15491097
> *
> Nim ... This would also look good as a B&W with just the quote isolated & left in color :thumbsup:
> *


  yea thats a good idea. I will try it. I took this pics over the weekend of my nephew


----------



## NIMSTER64

a couple more. my brother and my sister inlaw. still new to this. hopefully by next summer I will be better.


----------



## bkjaydog

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Oct 29 2009, 05:16 PM~15505625
> *Thanks bro, no car shows here till next year, so Im going to the NYC marathon this weekend to test the camera
> *


yo what you talking about there's a show on sunday :biggrin: 
going to long island there's a show in Belmont park. more muscle cars but I go anyway.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Oct 29 2009, 07:35 AM~15502093-->
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is not a Lowrider but here is a preview of my first cover. This issue will be released at the SEMA show next week. It is the first time DUB has every used a solo car show on a cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> congrats Jae...cover looks bad ass man
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@Oct 29 2009, 07:09 PM~15508662
> *  yea thats a good idea. I will try it. I took this pics over the weekend of my nephew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice shot Nim


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 29 2009, 08:09 PM~15508662
> *  yea thats a good idea. I will try it. I took this pics over the weekend of my nephew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looking really good nims...Keep it up bro.


----------



## NIMSTER64

thanks for the motivation felas.


----------



## mr.fisheye

WHAT UP FELLA'S...SORRY IVE BEEN MIA....TWOTONZ KICKED ME IN MY ASS, AND TOLD ME TO GET BACK IN HERE LOL.....

MAN I MISSED OUT ON ALOT...GREATSHOTS IVE SEEN OVER THE PAST 10 PAGES OR SHOW, DONT EVEN KNOW WHERE TO START....

*LETS JUST SAY GREAT JOB EVERYONE!!!*

IM UPLOADING MY LATEST PROPAGANDA :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 30 2009, 08:47 AM~15513466
> *WHAT UP FELLA'S...SORRY IVE BEEN MIA....TWOTONZ KICKED ME IN MY ASS, AND TOLD ME TO GET BACK IN HERE LOL.....
> 
> MAN I MISSED OUT ON ALOT...GREATSHOTS IVE SEEN OVER THE PAST 10 PAGES OR SHOW, DONT  EVEN KNOW WHERE TO START....
> 
> LETS JUST SAY GREAT JOB EVERYONE!!!
> 
> IM UPLOADING MY LATEST PROPAGANDA  :biggrin:
> *


glad you finally back in here....i saw what youve been doing and im sure everyone in here would like to see it as well


----------



## mr.fisheye

*'KING HATER" a good friend of mine built this car (Chris Otero, Pres. Roswell Majestic's Roswell NM, who passed away earlier this month) After i Shot this Joe Ray told me he wanted to use it, but havent heard back from him since.....SO Guess not lol.....But i love the shoot...kinda my way as saying Good bye to a good friend!!

RIDE IN PEACE CHRIS!!*


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 30 2009, 09:56 AM~15513536
> *'KING HATER"  a good friend of mine built this car (Chris Otero, Pres. Roswell Majestic's Roswell NM, who passed away earlier this month) After i Shot this Joe Ray told me he wanted to use it, but havent heard back from him since.....SO Guess not lol.....But i love the shoot...kinda my way as saying Good bye to a good friend!!
> 
> RIDE IN PEACE CHRIS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 30 2009, 09:57 AM~15513548
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Very nice Mr fisheye ..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon

Whats up fellas ...happy halloween 

mr.fisheye, BigMandoAZ, Twotonz :wave:


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem+Oct 30 2009, 08:59 AM~15513566-->
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice Mr fisheye ..... :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-magicmayhem_@Oct 30 2009, 09:01 AM~15513588
> *Whats up fellas ...happy halloween
> 
> mr.fisheye, BigMandoAZ, Twotonz :wave:
> *


Like wise homie...Have a goodone and be safe!  
!


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 30 2009, 08:53 AM~15513514
> *glad you finally back in here....i saw what youve been doing and im sure everyone in here would like to see it as well
> *


Goodlookin out dog....I get so busy with The Vanderslice shop...and other shit i got going on...sometimes i forget to come in here....ill be in here more often ;0)


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem+Oct 30 2009, 09:01 AM~15513588-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up fellas ...happy halloween
> 
> mr.fisheye, BigMandoAZ, Twotonz :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> que pasa Magic
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.fisheye_@Oct 30 2009, 09:09 AM~15513667
> *Goodlookin out dog....I get so busy with The Vanderslice shop...and other shit i got going on...sometimes i forget to come in here....ill be in here more often ;0)
> *


Sick set Travi.....yeah bro come in here more often....i dont want to have to get on you ass again :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 30 2009, 09:17 AM~15513745
> *que pasa Magic
> 
> Sick set Travi.....yeah bro come in here more often....i dont want to have to get on you ass again  :biggrin:
> *


Lmao....you got it brotha!!!...i have a few shoots scheduled....(once it stops fuckin snowing here and raining :angry: ) lol ill put those up soon


----------



## mr.fisheye

*Some practice shots...Night shooting is always tuff, but hey who said preporation is a bad thing lol, i learn everytime i shoot... but this is some practice stuff i did, ROCK-A-BILLY NIGHTS....but this location is gonna be for am upcoming Impala's Cover* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

I am going to a Holloween themed wedding tomorrow and plan to take a bunch of pics. They hired a photographer but I told them I would take pics for them to.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 30 2009, 09:35 AM~15513881
> *Some practice shots...Night shooting is always tuff, but hey who said preporation is a bad thing lol, i learn everytime i shoot... but this is some practice stuff i did, ROCK-A-BILLY NIGHTS....but this location is gonna be for am upcoming Impala's Cover  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shot is tight shot


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 30 2009, 10:35 AM~15513881
> *Some practice shots...Night shooting is always tuff, but hey who said preporation is a bad thing lol, i learn everytime i shoot... but this is some practice stuff i did, ROCK-A-BILLY NIGHTS....but this location is gonna be for am upcoming Impala's Cover  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 30 2009, 09:59 AM~15513564
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: FISHEYE GETTING DOWN!


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Oct 30 2009, 11:11 AM~15514650-->
> 
> 
> 
> that shot is tight shot
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks doggy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2009, 11:30 AM~15514812
> *:thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-StreetFame_@Oct 30 2009, 11:31 AM~15514828
> *:thumbsup: FISHEYE GETTING DOWN!
> *


You know it Oscar....when you ready for some more...when the new projects coming out :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 30 2009, 12:34 PM~15514850
> *You know it Oscar....when you ready for some more...when the new projects coming out  :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW IT MAN... ME AND SEAN HAVE A COUPLE OF IMPALA'S THAT ARE GONNA HIT THE STREETS THIS SPRING


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Oct 30 2009, 11:38 AM~15514876
> *YOU KNOW IT MAN... ME AND SEAN HAVE A COUPLE OF IMPALA'S THAT ARE GONNA HIT THE STREETS THIS SPRING
> *


You know ill be there Dog... just text me carnal


----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 30 2009, 08:56 AM~15513536
> *'KING HATER"  a good friend of mine built this car (Chris Otero, Pres. Roswell Majestic's Roswell NM, who passed away earlier this month) After i Shot this Joe Ray told me he wanted to use it, but havent heard back from him since.....SO Guess not lol.....But i love the shoot...kinda my way as saying Good bye to a good friend!!
> 
> RIDE IN PEACE CHRIS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: bad ass pics and a bad ass car


----------



## Mr. 412

Sorry to hear about your homie Mr. Fisheye - that shoot certainly did him proud !!!
The colors in it are amazing !!!

:thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno

Travis! Those photos are sick! She reminded me of a young Lisa Boyle. Glad to see you posting in here.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 30 2009, 09:56 AM~15513536
> *'KING HATER"  a good friend of mine built this car (Chris Otero, Pres. Roswell Majestic's Roswell NM, who passed away earlier this month) After i Shot this Joe Ray told me he wanted to use it, but havent heard back from him since.....SO Guess not lol.....But i love the shoot...kinda my way as saying Good bye to a good friend!!
> 
> RIDE IN PEACE CHRIS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye+Oct 30 2009, 09:57 AM~15513548-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.fisheye_@Oct 30 2009, 09:59 AM~15513564
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




 *NICE PICS FISHEYE.............*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 30 2009, 10:02 AM~15513594
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Glassed Out+Oct 30 2009, 11:55 AM~15515027-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: bad ass pics and a bad ass car
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Steel City [email protected] 30 2009, 12:34 PM~15515330
> *Sorry to hear about your homie Mr. Fisheye - that shoot certainly did him proud !!!
> The colors in it are amazing !!!
> 
> :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2009, 12:39 PM~15515356
> *Travis! Those photos are sick! She reminded me of a young Lisa Boyle. Glad to see you posting in here.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RO 4 LIFE_@Oct 30 2009, 12:41 PM~15515365
> *<span style='color:red'>THANKS FOR ALL THE LOVE HOMIES!!!!*


----------



## SIDESHOW™

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 30 2009, 10:56 AM~15513536
> *'KING HATER"  a good friend of mine built this car (Chris Otero, Pres. Roswell Majestic's Roswell NM, who passed away earlier this month) After i Shot this Joe Ray told me he wanted to use it, but havent heard back from him since.....SO Guess not lol.....But i love the shoot...kinda my way as saying Good bye to a good friend!!
> 
> RIDE IN PEACE CHRIS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS A BADD ASS RAGTOP AND I LOVE THE TOP PIKTURE BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 30 2009, 12:45 PM~15515391
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE LOVE HOMIES!!!!
> *


*


I thought I smelled something funny up in here. :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Bad ass sets man as usual, keep it rollin*


----------



## TuCamote

I know u heard it enough Mr.Fisheye....way to make a comeback :h5:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

What do you think is the best time of the day to do a photo shoot on a car. I really like the colors on pics taken just before sun set but on some cars I think bright sun brings out the paint. Whats you choice.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 30 2009, 03:06 PM~15516260
> *What do you think is the best time of the day to do a photo shoot on a car. I really like the colors on pics taken just before sun set but on some cars I think bright sun brings out the paint. Whats you choice.
> *


dusk and dawn


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 30 2009, 06:20 PM~15516353
> *dusk and dawn
> *


x2 

& 

at dawn be careful of the time element because if your not on top of it - you'll loose your light faster than you know ...


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Oct 30 2009, 06:30 PM~15516423
> *x2
> 
> &
> 
> at dawn be careful of the time element because if your not on top of it - you'll loose your light faster than you know ...
> *


Very true


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 30 2009, 01:45 PM~15515391
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE LOVE HOMIES!!!!
> *


*

 *


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 30 2009, 09:56 AM~15513536
> *'KING HATER"  a good friend of mine built this car (Chris Otero, Pres. Roswell Majestic's Roswell NM, who passed away earlier this month) After i Shot this Joe Ray told me he wanted to use it, but havent heard back from him since.....SO Guess not lol.....But i love the shoot...kinda my way as saying Good bye to a good friend!!
> 
> RIDE IN PEACE CHRIS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I've told you already... but I'll say it again... 

*NO ONE DOES PICS HERE IN THE 50575/NM LIKE THE HOMIE FISHEYE!!* 


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Richard Slapson

I FOUND MY FUCKIN CAMERA WHAT A RELIEF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Oct 30 2009, 10:20 PM~15519067
> *I FOUND MY FUCKIN CAMERA WHAT A RELIEF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Oct 30 2009, 09:20 PM~15519067
> *I FOUND MY FUCKIN CAMERA WHAT A RELIEF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


where?


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Oct 30 2009, 08:27 PM~15519136-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Oct 30 2009, 08:29 PM~15519152
> *where?
> *


Get this bro... The reception was at the parents house of the groom (my friend) and after I got tired of taking pics I was looking for a spot to stash it at his house because I was being over protective of it... I went in his old room at put it under his bed. Keep in mind I have been drinking. I then go back out and enjoy the reception for another hour or two before all of us leave. Since last Sunday we have been trying to figure it out thinking its been in one of the cars or anywhere. Just now we were all on the couch brain storming and the old lady said, "You didn't put it under the bed or something?" Totally random, then it clicked right at that second and I remembered, my friend called his parents and they checked and it was right where I left it hahahha!!! Fuck!


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Oct 30 2009, 10:45 PM~15519265
> *:biggrin:
> Get this bro... The reception was at the parents house of the groom (my friend) and after I got tired of taking pics I was looking for a spot to stash it at his house because I was being over protective of it... I went in his old room at put it under his bed. Keep in mind I have been drinking. I then go back out and enjoy the reception for another hour or two before all of us leave. Since last Sunday we have been trying to figure it out thinking its been in one of the cars or anywhere. Just now we were all on the couch brain storming and the old lady said, "You didn't put it under the bed or something?" Totally random, then it clicked right at that second and I remembered, my friend called his parents and they checked and it was right where I left it hahahha!!! Fuck!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: good thing you found it.

On another note.Consuming alcohol at any event that you are covering is a no go.You need to be at your best and be professional .Remember you interact with all kinds of people so you must be at your best behavior at all time.You dont want to be that photographer that made a fool out of him self at the last event .Word of mouth and your pictures will speak for them self bro.Keep that in mind  You got some great pictures that ive seen and you get better as you shoot more. Keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye

HAPPY HALLOWEEN HOMIES.... EVERYONE BE SAFE


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Oct 31 2009, 09:20 AM~15522043
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: good thing you found it.
> 
> On another note.Consuming alcohol at any event that you are covering is a no go.You need to be at your best and be professional .Remember you interact with all kinds of people so you must be at your best behavior at all time.You dont want to be that photographer that made a fool out of him self at the last event .Word of mouth and your pictures will speak for them self bro.Keep that in mind  You got some great pictures that ive seen and you get better as you shoot more. Keep up the good work :thumbsup:
> *


Oh no I know! hahaha I wasn't covering his event like his actual photographer I was just snappin pics casually I guess you could say.. It wasnt like he hired me or anything I was just havin fun with my camera... I know, if I were actually hired to be covering it yeah there is no way I would have been drinking. Thanks for the words of wisdom though!! :biggrin:


----------



## romero13

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Oct 30 2009, 06:40 PM~15517418
> *I've told you already... but I'll say it again...
> 
> X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:*


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## mxcn_roc

recent:


















no so recent:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 30 2009, 11:56 AM~15513536
> *'KING HATER"  a good friend of mine built this car (Chris Otero, Pres. Roswell Majestic's Roswell NM, who passed away earlier this month) After i Shot this Joe Ray told me he wanted to use it, but havent heard back from him since.....SO Guess not lol.....But i love the shoot...kinda my way as saying Good bye to a good friend!!
> 
> RIDE IN PEACE CHRIS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BEAUTIFUL shoot Fisheye... :thumbsup: Looking real good. Can't wait to see some more. :no:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 1 2009, 12:08 PM~15528672
> *recent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no so recent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good, like the addition of the wheel.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

*WHAT U THINK?
*


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

*MY WIFE* :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Some pics from the Wedding I went to last night, I was just a guest but used it as an opprotunity to practice. It is alot harder than expected. I'm almost embaressed to post them after see some of the real photographers posts. 
































A Tony Valdez inspired shot, just not as good.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Beat it, knife fight. :roflmao:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

What is a fair price to do a photo shoot on 8-10 cars, combination of indivilual shots and group shots, they provide location etc and want just electronic files for thier own printing?


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 30 2009, 11:57 AM~15513548
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did u use any kind of lense filters bro?


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 1 2009, 04:54 PM~15529720
> *What is a fair price to do a photo shoot on 8-10 cars, combination of indivilual shots and group shots,  they provide location etc and want just electronic files for thier own printing?
> *



If guaranteed 10 cars, I would cut them a deal and say $100.00 a car, $300 for the group shot, and $100.00 on any individual shots they request. You should not walk away doing this session for anything less than $2,000.00. Take into consideration your time you will take on that day shooting and the minimal post work as well. 

- tony valadez


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Nov 1 2009, 04:18 PM~15529874
> *Did u use any kind of lense filters bro?
> *


no i dont bro


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Oct 30 2009, 05:40 PM~15517418-->
> 
> 
> 
> I've told you already... but I'll say it again...
> 
> *X2* :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Howard_@Nov 1 2009, 12:34 PM~15528792
> *BEAUTIFUL shoot Fisheye... :thumbsup:  Looking real good.  Can't wait to see some more.  :no:
> *


THANKS DOGS...YOU FUCKERS ARE TRIPPIN THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 1 2009, 06:08 PM~15530631
> *THANKS DOGS...YOU FUCKERS ARE TRIPPIN THOUGH  :biggrin:
> *


:nono: dont be so modest homie... name one that gets down like fishy..


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 1 2009, 12:08 PM~15528672
> *recent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no so recent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 30 2009, 01:26 AM~15512069
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 30 2009, 01:36 AM~15512090
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 30 2009, 08:56 AM~15513536
> *'KING HATER"  a good friend of mine built this car (Chris Otero, Pres. Roswell Majestic's Roswell NM, who passed away earlier this month) After i Shot this Joe Ray told me he wanted to use it, but havent heard back from him since.....SO Guess not lol.....But i love the shoot...kinda my way as saying Good bye to a good friend!!
> 
> RIDE IN PEACE CHRIS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shots


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 30 2009, 08:57 AM~15513548
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 30 2009, 09:02 AM~15513594
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON+Oct 29 2009, 12:30 AM~15500977-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DREAM ON_@Oct 28 2009, 11:32 PM~15500611
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## crackers63

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 19 2009, 06:40 PM~15406000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


always lookin good vegas favorite photographer...GT :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Slapson

From the wedding where I lost my cam hehe :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson

Here's another... needless to say we were drinkin' haha


----------



## SUPREME69

gotta have the cam when im drinking too. im ready for one when you are TWOTONZ


----------



## Twotonz

Dont forget fellas we are meeting up at 1pm for the LIL photographer group shot, infront of the Impalas booth at the Traffic show this coming Sunday. Carlos, DreamOn, Volo, Popeye and BigMando hope you guys can make it

as of right now its
AverageSizeMike (Nikon)
JaeBueno (Nikon)
Kutty (Nikon)
Popeye (Canon) maybe
Supreme (Canon)
Richie (Canon)
TopDogg (Canon)
Toro (Sony/Canon)
Twotonz (Canon)


----------



## SUPREME69

Dont forget fellas we are meeting up at 1pm for the LIL photographer group shot, infront of the Impalas booth at the Traffic show this coming Sunday. Carlos, DreamOn, Volo, Popeye and BigMando hope you guys can make it

as of right now its
AverageSizeMike (Nikon)
JaeBueno (Nikon)
Kutty (Nikon)
Popeye (Canon) maybe
Supreme (Canon)-ILL FIND OUT TOMORROW IF I CAN MAKE IT
Richie (Canon)
TopDogg (Canon)
Toro (Sony/Canon)
Twotonz (Canon)


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 1 2009, 10:52 PM~15533556
> *gotta have the cam when im drinking too. im ready for one when you are TWOTONZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im ready


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69+Nov 1 2009, 09:52 PM~15533556-->
> 
> 
> 
> gotta have the cam when im drinking too. im ready for one when you are TWOTONZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Nov 1 2009, 10:12 PM~15533759
> *im ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 1 2009, 11:30 PM~15533951
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you ready for some cold ones Mike


----------



## Richard Slapson




----------



## TSGTVEE

Nice


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 1 2009, 10:33 PM~15533985
> *you ready for some cold ones Mike
> *


i stay ready homie :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 1 2009, 10:54 PM~15533576
> *Dont forget fellas we are meeting up at 1pm for the LIL photographer group shot, infront of the Impalas booth at the Traffic show this coming Sunday.  Carlos, DreamOn, Volo, Popeye and BigMando hope you guys can make it
> 
> as of right now its
> AverageSizeMike (Nikon)
> JaeBueno (Nikon)
> Kutty (Nikon)
> Popeye (Canon) maybe
> Supreme (Canon)
> Richie (Canon)
> TopDogg (Canon)
> Toro (Sony/Canon)
> Twotonz (Canon)
> *



Yeap I will be there!!!  

Dream On (Sony)


----------



## Twotonz

So this is who we got so far:
AverageSizeMike (Nikon)
DreamOn (Sony)
JaeBueno (Nikon)
Kutty (Nikon)
Richie (Canon)
TopDogg (Canon)
Toro (Sony/Canon)
Twotonz (Canon)

Maybe:
Popeye (Canon)
Supreme (Canon)


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 2 2009, 12:24 AM~15534382
> *So this is who we got so far:
> AverageSizeMike (Nikon)
> DreamOn (Sony)
> JaeBueno (Nikon)
> Kutty (Nikon)
> Richie (Canon)
> TopDogg (Canon)
> Toro (Sony/Canon)
> Twotonz (Canon)
> 
> Maybe:
> Popeye (Canon)
> Supreme (Canon)
> *


IM FOR SURE TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

bringing it back up to page 1...were this topic should always be at


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 2 2009, 01:06 PM~15536498
> *bringing it back up to page 1...were this topic should always be at
> *



X2 HOMIE


----------



## Homer Pimpson

I know most of the regulars in her are not from Texas but is anyone coming down for the Los Magnificos show later this month?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

my sisters friends wedding pic.


----------



## TuCamote




----------



## Twotonz

clean shots SweetPatato


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 2 2009, 01:10 AM~15534601
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SIDESHOW™

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 2 2009, 03:10 AM~15534601
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE SHOT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

Everyone is looking real good. I don't post much but I'm always checking up. Here's a few from a party in Chicago earlier in the summer.


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Nov 2 2009, 04:15 PM~15539583
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ha ha ...i see someone brought out the new toy lol .How you liking the d90 camote ?

Pictures are nice and clean bro.....


----------



## Twotonz

nice set Erik


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 2 2009, 12:12 AM~15533759
> *im ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Borachos :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 2 2009, 06:59 PM~15539985
> *nice set Erik
> *


Thanks :thumbsup:

Alright... now for the Midwest users, everyone name your local photographers pictured below. :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Nov 2 2009, 06:59 PM~15539988
> *Borachos  :biggrin:
> *


What's happening? Nice work on your Flickr page by the way. :thumbsup: 

I never made the connection between your LIL username and your other photography. And then, in person, I thought you were a completely different third person. LOL That's the hard part about us all going by our log-ins.


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 2 2009, 05:55 PM~15540479
> *What's happening?  Nice work on your Flickr page by the way.  :thumbsup:
> 
> I never made the connection between your LIL username and your other photography.  And then, in person, I thought you were a completely different third person.  LOL  That's the hard part about us all going by our log-ins.
> *



ha ha yeah thats true.I try having it change a couple of times but i guess it will take a few .


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 2 2009, 05:53 PM~15540458
> *Thanks :thumbsup:
> 
> Alright... now for the Midwest users, everyone name your local photographers.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats a bad as shot howard.Great capture .Love your style bro...Sucks you had your body heat up that day .


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Nov 2 2009, 08:07 PM~15540604
> *ha ha yeah thats true.I try having it change a couple of times but i guess it will take a few .
> *


Hit up a mod? :dunno: A mod that LIVES on LayItLow. :biggrin:

Wish I would have known... we could have kicked back at the South Side Cruisers show. :yessad: And I didn't exactly have on a Howard shirt either. LOL


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Howard+Nov 2 2009, 07:53 PM~15540458-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks :thumbsup:
> 
> Alright... now for the Midwest users, everyone name your local photographers pictured below.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-magicmayhem_@Nov 2 2009, 08:09 PM~15540633
> *Thats a  bad as shot howard.Great capture  .Love your style bro...Sucks you had your body heat up that day .
> *


Thanks.  Yeah... that was not good. LOL I had a back up but not the one I wanted... although I can't really complain too much about the pocket Canons. They put in good work in a crunch! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Howard+Nov 2 2009, 06:11 PM~15540655-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hit up a mod? :dunno:  A mod that LIVES on LayItLow.  :biggrin:
> 
> Wish I would have known... we could have kicked back at the South Side Cruisers show.  :yessad:  And I didn't exactly have on a Howard shirt either.  LOL
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah we go the new year coming ahead so we will definately kick back.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Howard_@Nov 2 2009, 06:14 PM~15540682
> *Thanks.    Yeah... that was not good.  LOL  I had a back up but not the one I wanted... although I can't really complain too much about the pocket Canons.  They put in good work in a crunch!  :thumbsup:
> *



That was agreat move.I sometimes carry my 2 bodys and pocket cam


----------



## TuCamote

Question for all the nikon gurus, just turned on my D90 and finished setting the date, etc...after turning off the top screen stays on, is that normal or will it tunr off automaticly, when I say it stays on, I mean, I see some digits on the little top screen after turning the camera off


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Nov 2 2009, 05:49 PM~15541076
> *Question for all the nikon gurus, just turned on my D90 and finished setting the date, etc...after turning off the top screen stays on, is that normal or will it tunr off automaticly, when I say it stays on, I mean, I see some digits on the little top screen after turning the camera off
> *


 :dunno: Sorry Perrito..i have no idea, i rock the D80 and N80


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Nov 2 2009, 05:49 PM~15541076
> *Question for all the nikon gurus, just turned on my D90 and finished setting the date, etc...after turning off the top screen stays on, is that normal or will it tunr off automaticly, when I say it stays on, I mean, I see some digits on the little top screen after turning the camera off
> *


The number doesn't turn off... tells u how many pics u have left on the card. it wont drain your battery.


----------



## Howard

Here's some stuff from Westside Lowriders' picnic...











<a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/?p=98\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/?p=98</a>


----------



## 75_Monte

This is my first time posting pixs here on this photography thread but I look at everyones great shots all the time. Keep up the good work. :thumbsup: 

BTW, I am a Canon man and I am still in the learning stages.

My 75 MC









Anyone recognize this fellow?


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by 75_Monte_@Nov 2 2009, 10:34 PM~15542400
> *This is my first time posting pixs here on this photography thread but I look at everyones great shots all the time. Keep up the good work.  :thumbsup:
> 
> BTW, I am a Canon man and I am still in the learning stages.
> 
> My 75 MC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone recognize this fellow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good Ray! Keep them coming... :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by 75_Monte_@Nov 2 2009, 07:34 PM~15542400
> *This is my first time posting pixs here on this photography thread but I look at everyones great shots all the time. Keep up the good work.  :thumbsup:
> 
> BTW, I am a Canon man and I am still in the learning stages.
> 
> My 75 MC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone recognize this fellow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good stuff bro....hopefully this aint your last time in here


----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 2 2009, 10:10 PM~15542880
> *good stuff bro....hopefully this aint your last time in here
> *


Thanks Guys. I'll try to post some more tomorrow. 

Hey Howard, glad to hear your family is doing good and that you are getting some sleep. Would be nice to see up in the Chi soon. Take care and keep your shots coming. One day I hope to meet all you LIL photographers.


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by 75_Monte_@Nov 2 2009, 08:34 PM~15542400
> *This is my first time posting pixs here on this photography thread but I look at everyones great shots all the time. Keep up the good work.  :thumbsup:
> 
> BTW, I am a Canon man and I am still in the learning stages.
> 
> My 75 MC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone recognize this fellow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice :cheesy: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon

Im out for the night .One of these and a good night sleep lol 


TTT FOR ALL THE PHOTOGRAPHERS !!!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by 75_Monte_@Nov 2 2009, 11:38 PM~15543253
> *Thanks Guys. I'll try to post some more tomorrow.
> 
> Hey Howard, glad to hear your family is doing good and that you are getting some sleep. Would be nice to see up in the Chi soon. Take care and keep your shots coming. One day I hope to meet all you LIL photographers.
> *


For sure... we have to kick back again soon. I'm itching to come through soon. We'll see. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 2 2009, 11:10 PM~15542880
> *good stuff bro....hopefully this aint your last time in here
> *


x2 ...

Deep & the color is really vibrant & rich !!!


----------



## TuCamote

K guys, I am having an issue and Im ready to give up, again, just put a new 8GB memory card in my new Nikon D90, pressed the 2 format buttons, waited for FOr to flash on digital screen and pressed them again to format card, but I dont see the remaining photos on my screen, all I see is a [2.1]k on my screen, is this normal?


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

OK - I am in the process of editing this Nigerian Wedding I shot a few weeks ago and here are a few for now. I will post more later in the week. Everyone keep up the great work!

- tony valadez


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Nov 3 2009, 11:52 AM~15549262
> *OK - I am in the process of editing this Nigerian Wedding I shot a few weeks ago and here are a few for now. I will post more later in the week. Everyone keep up the great work!
> 
> - tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wicked stuff tony...you are the fuckin premier wedding photogrpaher in my eyes...one day i hope to be that good... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 3 2009, 12:58 PM~15549315
> *wicked stuff tony...you are the fuckin premier wedding photogrpaher in my eyes...one day i hope to be that good... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks for the kind words fisheye, only striving to out do myself everytime....

t


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## Los 210

Tony you do good work!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## Ecalderon

Awesome work as always tony...


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

thanks for the kind words guys....

t


----------



## Lunchbawkz

Oh man, I never seen this thread! Great photographers in here!! Ill post up some of my stuff in a little bit!


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Lunchbawkz_@Nov 3 2009, 02:02 PM~15549813
> *Oh man, I never seen this thread! Great photographers in here!! Ill post up some of my stuff in a little bit!
> *


welcome :wave:


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Nov 3 2009, 11:55 AM~15549762
> *thanks for the kind words guys....
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


As usual Tony :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 1 2009, 11:54 PM~15533576
> *Dont forget fellas we are meeting up at 1pm for the LIL photographer group shot, infront of the Impalas booth at the Traffic show this coming Sunday.  Carlos, DreamOn, Volo, Popeye and BigMando hope you guys can make it
> 
> as of right now its
> AverageSizeMike (Nikon)
> JaeBueno (Nikon)
> Kutty (Nikon)
> Popeye (Canon) maybe
> Supreme (Canon)
> Richie (Canon)
> TopDogg (Canon)
> Toro (Sony/Canon)
> Twotonz (Canon)
> *


heeeelllll yeah....I missed the Vegas pic but not missing this one....1pm it is brothers.....hehehhe...that'd be a sick ass xmas card hehehehee......


----------



## Toro

sneak peak at the 2 new covers for issue 6 of Impalas Magazine.....plus we have a little something else we are getting involved with to help bring the lowrider lifestyle to those that see it from the outside in and you should be seeing it pretty soon....I'll post more information as I get it.......... a special thank you goes out to Twotonz for the great cover with Dee American Dream.....bad ass job bro....bad ass....


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 3 2009, 02:41 PM~15550205
> *heeeelllll yeah....I missed the Vegas pic but not missing this one....1pm it is brothers.....hehehhe...that'd  be a sick ass xmas card hehehehee......
> *


oh oh :0 its looking more like a canon beat lol 

Vegas ..Nikon :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

Traffic show ...Canon :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Nov 3 2009, 02:45 PM~15550248
> *oh oh  :0 its looking more like a canon beat  lol
> 
> Vegas ..Nikon  :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> 
> Traffic show ...Canon  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


what's up M&M?????? hope all is well...see you at TRAFFIC


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 3 2009, 02:45 PM~15550240
> *sneak peak at the 2 new covers for issue 6 of Impalas Magazine.....a special thank you goes out to Twotonz for the great cover with Dee American Dream.....bad ass job bro....bad ass....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats great toro....cant wait to see what it is  

and ones again congrats tonz :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 3 2009, 02:46 PM~15550258
> *what's up M&M?????? hope all is well...see you at TRAFFIC
> *



Whats up toro...Impala looking really good .Cant wait to see what you have in store .I wont be heading to traffic i Have alot to do here Looking foward for the pictures .Have fun fellas !


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Nov 3 2009, 12:45 PM~15550248
> *oh oh  :0 its looking more like a canon beat  lol
> 
> Vegas ..Nikon  :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> 
> Traffic show ...Canon  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



YUP AND TRAFFIC SOUNDS LIKE ITS GONNA BE JUST AS BIG AS VEGAS. SO THE CAMERAS WILL BE BUSY THAT DAY


----------



## Howard

Some stuff from last summer...


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 3 2009, 04:28 PM~15552449
> *Some stuff from last summer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


awesome!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye

*FEW SNEAK PEEKS FROM A SHOOT I DID TONIGHT FOR AN UPCOMING MAG*


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 3 2009, 01:45 PM~15550240
> *sneak peak at the 2 new covers for issue 6 of Impalas Magazine.....plus we have a little something else we are getting involved with to help bring the lowrider lifestyle to those that see it from the outside in and you should be seeing it pretty soon....I'll post more information as I get it.......... a special thank you goes out to Twotonz for the great cover with Dee American Dream.....bad ass job bro....bad ass....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: LOVE UM BOTH


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 4 2009, 12:16 AM~15556672
> *FEW SNEAK PEEKS FROM A SHOOT I DID TONIGHT FOR AN UPCOMING MAG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunchbawkz

Here is two pics for now!


----------



## Lunchbawkz

A show I did a while back.....This is when I first started taking pics....


----------



## Lunchbawkz

Took these with my Canon Rebel XTi (Stock 18-55 Lens.)


----------



## Twotonz

Toro...thank you man...see you at Traffic....im curious to see how you look now

Magic...thank you for the compliment on the cover

Fisheye....that shoot looks bad ass man, you the only guy i know that has do a whole show/shoot with just a fisheye lense....props my friend

Erik....sick effect on the UCE 59 shot

Lunchbawkz.....i like the last set with the black ride


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by Lunchbawkz_@Nov 4 2009, 01:47 AM~15557660
> *Took these with my Canon Rebel XTi (Stock 18-55 Lens.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do you know the guys from TopDown?


----------



## langeberg

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 4 2009, 01:28 AM~15552449
> *Some stuff from last summer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


3 words: BEAU - TI - FUL


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Nov 2 2009, 06:07 PM~15540604
> *ha ha yeah thats true.I try having it change a couple of times but i guess it will take a few .
> *


yea bro seems like the admin is no longer going to be doing name changes. sorry homie.


----------



## 65ragrider

:cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Took these during my lunch break. I work next door to Ferrari which makes it a good time to snap some pics....


















I like this one:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 4 2009, 10:46 AM~15559270
> *yea bro seems like the admin is no longer going to be doing name changes. sorry homie.
> *


Its all goodie :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson

Is anyone planning on going to the Indoor show in San Diego?


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Nov 4 2009, 01:58 PM~15561524
> *Is anyone planning on going to the Indoor show in San Diego?
> *


----------



## nsane86

*Very Cool Pic *


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 4 2009, 01:16 PM~15561688
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 3 2009, 06:28 PM~15552449
> *Some stuff from last summer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 4 2009, 01:59 AM~15557685
> *
> Fisheye....that shoot looks bad ass man, you the only guy i know that has do a whole show/shoot with just a fisheye lense....props my friend
> 
> *


*Thanks Doggy...I dont ever JUST use the Fisheye...But it is my Signature Shot...so all my Best ones are with it....GOTTA LIVE UP TO MY NAME* :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Nov 4 2009, 03:52 PM~15562480
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very Cool Pic
> 
> *


*Thanks for the love Bro..thats one of my Personal fav's ive done as well...Model is a real good friend of mine so it makes it better.....LOVE your profile pic to doggy....Nothing Like some Big ass titties* :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 4 2009, 04:34 PM~15562866
> *Thanks Doggy...I dont ever JUST use the Fisheye...But it is my Signature Shot...so all my Best ones are with it....GOTTA LIVE UP TO MY NAME  :biggrin:
> *


right on man.....yeah....i think everyone that has met me knows that i also live up to my name


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Nov 4 2009, 04:18 PM~15562720
> *:cheesy:
> *


are you going to ?


----------



## nsane86

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 4 2009, 03:36 PM~15562887
> *Thanks for the love Bro..thats one of my Personal fav's ive done as well...Model is a real good friend of mine so it makes it better.....LOVE your profile pic to doggy....Nothing Like some Big ass titties  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 4 2009, 05:45 PM~15563524
> *right on man.....yeah....i think everyone that has met me knows that i also live up to my name
> *


lmao..you a funny fucker :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal+Nov 3 2009, 08:33 PM~15552497-->
> 
> 
> 
> awesome!!!! :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2009, 04:59 AM~15557685
> *Erik....sick effect on the UCE 59 shot
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-langeberg_@Nov 4 2009, 12:41 PM~15559215
> *3 words: BEAU - TI - FUL
> *


Thanks fellas!


----------



## Howard

Guess what!? :0 










<a href=\'http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/find/newsLetter/Canon-EOS-7D.jsp\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/find/newsLet...anon-EOS-7D.jsp</a>


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

here are a few more from the same nigerian wedding but into the reception part of it now. enjoy.....


t


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## Ecalderon

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: magicmayhem, *tonyvaladez.com*

Whats up tony...LOOKING REALLY GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

thanks mayhem.. i guess no one wants to see wedding images lol... 
i'll shoot a car here soon - just need to get a vieja and shoot it just 
a little differently - i hope.

t -


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Nov 4 2009, 10:10 PM~15565903
> *thanks mayhem.. i guess no one wants to see wedding images lol...
> i'll shoot a car here soon -  just need to get a vieja and shoot it just
> a little differently - i hope.
> 
> t -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Cant wait to see the car shoot.These are awesome shots,keep them coming :biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by magicmayhem_@Nov 4 2009, 08:14 PM~15565943
> *Cant wait to see the car shoot.These are awesome shots,keep them coming  :biggrin:
> *


for reals....he's been talking about doing a car shoot for a minute now....so i know he's got some ideas already about what he wants


nice wedding set Tony


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Nov 3 2009, 03:34 PM~15549610
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


As always... nice job Tony! :thumbsup: Pure INSPIRATION!


----------



## Howard

Here's some shots from Tulum in Mexico... 














































If you want to see some more check out the link...

<a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/?p=81\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/?p=81</a>


----------



## TuCamote

Beautiful photos Howard....how inexpensive is Tulum in contrast with Cancun?..want to go back Mexico for a vacation but Cancun is for rich people


> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 5 2009, 07:18 AM~15568226
> *Here's some shots from Tulum in Mexico...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to see some more check out the link...
> 
> <a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/?p=81\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/?p=81</a>
> *


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Nov 5 2009, 09:18 AM~15568455
> *Beautiful photos Howard....how inexpensive is Tulum in contrast with Cancun?..want to go back Mexico for a vacation but Cancun is for rich people
> *


Well... EXACT prices I'm not sure because someone was taking care of us with a place to stay but I can look into it. A friend is part owner of a hotel down there. Its called Playa Azul and they always have specials going on. But as for everything else... I have to admit I'm ALL about traveling efficiently (low $, meeting people, trading services, seeing local vs touring) but I kept about $40 a day in my pocket and did whatever I wanted. :biggrin: 

Here's the website... check them out.


<a href=\'http://www.playaazultulum.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.playaazultulum.com/</a>


----------



## Howard

Another from Tulum... this boy has plans!!


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 5 2009, 08:36 AM~15568721
> *Another from Tulum... this boy has plans!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is a great shot howard .... :thumbsup:


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 5 2009, 10:34 AM~15568706
> *Well... EXACT prices I'm not sure because someone was taking care of us with a place to stay but I can look into it.  A friend is part owner of a hotel down there.  Its called Playa Azul and they always have specials going on.  But as for everything else... I have to admit I'm ALL about traveling efficiently (low $, meeting people, trading services, seeing local vs touring) but I kept about $40 a day in my pocket and did whatever I wanted.  :biggrin:
> 
> Here's the website... check them out.
> 
> 
> <a href=\'http://www.playaazultulum.com/\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.playaazultulum.com/</a>
> *


Holy shit, this place is amazing, Dec 22 I will be married 20 years...great place to go celebrate, any connects, tips when there bro?


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 5 2009, 03:11 AM~15568055
> *for reals....he's been talking about doing a car shoot for a minute now....so i know he's got some ideas already about what he wants
> nice wedding set Tony
> *



thanks for the kind words twotonz, i do have plans to shoot a lowrider but with more of a fashion flare to it and already have a couple of rides in mind. but when i do the shoot i plan on going all out and having someone come out and video tape it and all. i have a lighting seminar that i am putting together and want to incorporate visuals if you will as well. the lighting seminar is tentatively going to be in just outside of Downtown L.A. sometime in early February of 2010. i will keep you all posted and everyone keep up the great work...

t


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Nov 5 2009, 11:47 AM~15569315
> *Holy shit, this place is amazing, Dec 22 I will be married 20 years...great place to go celebrate, any connects, tips when there bro?
> *


ABSOLUTELY! Hit me up. 313 598 2050. I'll give you names, numbers/e-mail, suggestions. Maybe even a discount.


----------



## MAAANDO

Covered my sister-in-laws Halloween Party



















The wife and I


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 5 2009, 11:52 AM~15571903
> *Covered my sister-in-laws Halloween Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wife and I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tight :thumbsup:, i covered for my party naw jp i let my sister snap pics of everyone with my camera haha

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 5 2009, 04:03 PM~15572005
> *tight :thumbsup:, i covered for my party naw jp i let my sister snap pics of everyone with my camera haha
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lol thats awesome


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 5 2009, 03:18 AM~15568226
> *Here's some shots from Tulum in Mexico...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to see some more check out the link...
> 
> <a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/?p=81\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/?p=81</a>
> *


Howard, I really like your pics man, they have a very unique aspect to them that keeps me looking at them for a minute and I can't figure it out... I think thats why I look for so long!! Good shit! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

Happy Birthday Erik ... I believe it is today !!! 

Hope you have a good one homeboy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Nov 5 2009, 05:43 PM~15573123
> *Happy Birthday Erik ... I believe it is today !!!
> 
> Hope you have a good one homeboy! :thumbsup:
> *


YESSIR! Its true. Older I am. :biggrin: Got to take some time to bum my neighborhood in Detroit today and do some shooting! I love fall... add a camera and the hood and I can't think of anything more fun to do on my birthday instead of work (even though I do love my job). LOL


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 5 2009, 06:27 PM~15573528
> *YESSIR!  Its true.  Older I am.  :biggrin:  Got to take some time to bum my neighborhood in Detroit today and do some shooting!  I love fall... add a camera and the hood and I can't think of anything more fun to do on my birthday instead of work (even though I do love my job).  LOL
> *



I hear yah; Here's fall around this way a week or so ago ...

These are from an 80th Birthday party held at a pavilion in a nearby park.






























Welp once again Happy Birthday - I hope the day was as good as you hoped & wanted it to be !!!


----------



## mr.fisheye

*Quick Question...what program do you guys use to Stamp your images(like the twotonz logo, Curbside above this post etc).... is there one out there that i can just stamp a whole set at one time?? thanks Brothers*


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 5 2009, 11:10 PM~15576734
> *Quick Question...what program do you guys use to Stamp your images(like the twotonz logo, Curbside above this post etc).... is there one out there that i can just stamp a whole set at one time?? thanks Brothers
> *



I'm using Photoshop CS2


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Nov 5 2009, 08:13 PM~15576781
> *I'm using Photoshop CS2
> *


thanks homie....I only have Aperture 2 for my MAC...and it fuckin sucks bro, its suppose to be all dope, i cant even figure out basic shit, lol...i need to get photoshop for my MAC


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 5 2009, 11:15 PM~15576815
> *thanks homie....I only have Aperture 2 for my MAC...and it fuckin sucks bro, its suppose to be all dope, i cant even figure out basic shit, lol...i need to get photoshop for my MAC
> *


Try the Download Link in OFF TOPIC - I know someone's posted a free version of it & I'm pretty
sure it's a newer version too.

I'm a complete NEWBIE with MAC's but my wife is a Graphic Designer & she just mentioned to me that she said Aperture isn't that versatile to be able to do the text editing and what not ...

PLUS

If that OFF TOPIC link doesn't get you what you need - General google searches or a Limewire search for Photoshop should do you right!





KUDOS on your work too homeboy - amazing shit :worship: I'm a huge fan as I am of most the guys in here! :thumbsup:


----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 5 2009, 05:27 PM~15573528
> *YESSIR!  Its true.  Older I am.  :biggrin:  Got to take some time to bum my neighborhood in Detroit today and do some shooting!  I love fall... add a camera and the hood and I can't think of anything more fun to do on my birthday instead of work (even though I do love my job).  LOL
> *



Happy Birthday Howard. Hope it was a wonderful day. Great pics too..


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Howard+Nov 5 2009, 06:36 AM~15568721-->
> 
> 
> 
> Another from Tulum... this boy has plans!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good capture howard....thats a focused kid
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2009, 08:02 AM~15569483
> *thanks for the kind words twotonz, i do have plans to shoot a lowrider but with more of a fashion flare to it and already have a couple of rides in mind. but when i do the shoot i plan on going all out and having someone come out and video tape it and all. i have a lighting seminar that i am putting together and want to incorporate visuals if you will as well. the lighting seminar is tentatively going to be in just outside of Downtown L.A. sometime in early February of 2010. i will keep you all posted and everyone keep up the great work...
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice....keep us updated
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2009, 12:03 PM~15572005
> *tight :thumbsup:, i covered for my party naw jp i let my sister snap pics of everyone with my camera haha
> 
> :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> is that your sister?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CUÑADO :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.fisheye_@Nov 5 2009, 07:10 PM~15576734
> *Quick Question...what program do you guys use to Stamp your images(like the twotonz logo, Curbside above this post etc).... is there one out there that i can just stamp a whole set at one time?? thanks Brothers
> *


photoshop CS 4


----------



## bkjaydog

nice shots howard. I'm going to Dom. Rep. tomorrow for a week so I hope to get a few shots in. Hope to scoop up some filters in the morning.


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 5 2009, 11:10 PM~15576734
> *Quick Question...what program do you guys use to Stamp your images(like the twotonz logo, Curbside above this post etc).... is there one out there that i can just stamp a whole set at one time?? thanks Brothers
> *


I use AOAO Watermark, you can do batch watermarking or just choose to do one, it wont overwrite your originals, you can choose to use a logo or just regular text


----------



## 72 kutty

Here's a few shots that I was able to get while out in Jacksonville..


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

*mr. fisheye Photography*  :biggrin:  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry15578588


----------



## TOP DOG '64

cool book, cool pix...


----------



## SIDESHOW™

SOME CHERRY 64 PIKTURES


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 6 2009, 08:17 AM~15580765
> *mr. fisheye Photography   :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry15578588
> *


 :twak: FUCKIN RENZO...LOL BUT FUCK IT ILL DO IT


----------



## 72 kutty

One more from the shoot....


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 6 2009, 08:13 AM~15580740
> *Here's a few shots that I was able to get while out in Jacksonville..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE SET KUTTY


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 6 2009, 09:57 AM~15581119
> *:twak: FUCKIN RENZO...LOL BUT FUCK IT ILL DO IT
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SIDESHOW™

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 6 2009, 10:57 AM~15581123
> *One more from the shoot....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BEAUTIFUL GIRL, BEAUTIFUL PIKTURE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunchbawkz

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Nov 4 2009, 09:58 AM~15558787
> *Do you know the guys from TopDown?
> *



Not personally. Just the dude I took pics of is a homie of mine. I heard they meet up right there by the Eastland Shopping center in West Covina?


----------



## Lunchbawkz

Some pics I did a while back...


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 6 2009, 08:13 AM~15580740
> *Here's a few shots that I was able to get while out in Jacksonville..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 5 2009, 01:24 AM~15567959
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Lunchbawkz_@Nov 4 2009, 01:37 AM~15557627
> *Here is two pics for now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shot Homie


----------



## 72 kutty

Here's one I have of Cherry...


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by FREDDYBOY_@Nov 6 2009, 09:07 AM~15581217
> *BEAUTIFUL GIRL, BEAUTIFUL PIKTURE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks!


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 6 2009, 11:13 AM~15580740
> *Here's a few shots that I was able to get while out in Jacksonville..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn Kutty, beautiful photos, not surprised tho :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 6 2009, 11:09 AM~15582513
> *Here's one I have of Cherry...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: 
BAD FUCKIN ASS!!!!!


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by FREDDYBOY+Nov 6 2009, 12:07 PM~15581217-->
> 
> 
> 
> BEAUTIFUL GIRL, BEAUTIFUL PIKTURE  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TuCamote_@Nov 6 2009, 02:46 PM~15582902
> *Damn Kutty, beautiful photos, not surprised tho :thumbsup:
> *


Me either ... 
Seems you been laying low lately; from the shots the answer to that is obvious !!!


----------



## nobueno

Wow, this topic has been busy! Great photos everyone! Here are a couple from the SEMA show this week.


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Nov 6 2009, 04:19 PM~15580779
> *cool book, cool pix...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


In the top 5 of my favorite photographers, Estevan Oriol. 
True artist who will never sell out.


----------



## weatmaster

First shot with my new D90 - thanks for all the input...


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Nov 6 2009, 12:09 PM~15583165
> *x2
> Me either ...
> Seems you been laying low lately; from the shots the answer to that is obvious !!!
> *


I have been doing a lot of paid gigs lately which doesn't leave too much to post. Night clubs, kids pics etc.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 6 2009, 11:52 AM~15582985
> *:0  :cheesy:
> BAD FUCKIN ASS!!!!!
> *



Thanks man....I just ran across it in one of my albums.


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 7 2009, 02:06 PM~15591380
> *I have been doing a lot of paid gigs lately which doesn't leave too much to post.  Night clubs, kids pics etc.
> *



Makin' it happen !!! 

I ain't mad atcha' :thumbsup:

Do tha damn thing homeboy! :yes:


----------



## nobueno

Danny D's Drag.u.la ~ custom wagon/ice chest!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 8 2009, 02:07 AM~15595600
> *Danny D's Drag.u.la ~ custom wagon/ice chest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's fun! :thumbsup:


----------



## GRS-HPR

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Nov 7 2009, 01:19 AM~15580779
> *cool book, cool pix...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHERE CAN I GET THIS 

HERES A IMAGE FROM TODAY THO WE DNT GOT MANY LOW LOWS HERE IN AUSTRALIA LIKE YOU GUYS IN STATES HAVE


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon+Nov 5 2009, 10:46 AM~15568772-->
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great shot howard .... :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks... he was fun to shoot for a couple minutes because he wasn't even distracted by me (aka he wasn't paying me any attention). I got a couple of him and his dad as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2009, 04:23 PM~15572220
> *Howard, I really like your pics man, they have a very unique aspect to them that keeps me looking at them for a minute and I can't figure it out... I think thats why I look for so long!! Good shit! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks GueroRegal... feel free to check out my website in my signature. Glad you enjoy what you see. The point is to be inspirational. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2009, 11:35 PM~15577118
> *Happy Birthday Howard. Hope it was a wonderful day. Great pics too..
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was, it was. MAN... I have to get down to Chicago soon. I haven't been since like... August?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2009, 11:35 PM~15577130
> *good capture howard....thats a focused kid
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks TwoTonz.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bkjaydog_@Nov 6 2009, 01:01 AM~15578058
> *nice shots howard. I'm going to Dom. Rep. tomorrow for a week so I hope to get a few shots in. Hope to scoop up some filters in the morning.
> *


WOW... man, take advantage. Can't wait to see the pics when you return!!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Nov 6 2009, 01:01 AM~15578058
> *nice shots howard. I'm going to Dom. Rep. tomorrow for a week so I hope to get a few shots in. Hope to scoop up some filters in the morning.
> *


By the way... where you at in Brooklyn?


----------



## BIGMIKE

Traffic Show in a few! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Alot of badass pics in here! Here are a few I shot yesterday!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

this is my favorite


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 7 2009, 11:07 PM~15595600
> *Danny D's Drag.u.la ~ custom wagon/ice chest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats crazy!


----------



## BIGMIKE

Impalas booth where the photographers at??


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Nov 8 2009, 02:50 PM~15598973-->
> 
> 
> 
> Alot of badass pics in here! Here are a few I shot yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigMandoAZ_@Nov 8 2009, 02:54 PM~15598992
> *this is my favorite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 8 2009, 02:14 PM~15599132
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



x2 :thumbsup: Badass set BigMando


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 8 2009, 09:50 PM~15598973
> *Alot of badass pics in here! Here are a few I shot yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love that shot !! Nicely done man !!
:0


----------



## Ecalderon

Pinche mando ...You going all out foo.Bad as bro .


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 8 2009, 12:07 AM~15595600
> *Danny D's Drag.u.la ~ custom wagon/ice chest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is crazy lol ....Bas shot though jae


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Nov 8 2009, 07:50 AM~15596852
> *WHERE CAN I GET THIS
> 
> HERES A IMAGE FROM TODAY THO WE DNT GOT MANY LOW LOWS HERE IN AUSTRALIA LIKE YOU GUYS IN STATES HAVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

TRAFFIC SHOW '09


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 8 2009, 08:14 PM~15600296
> *TRAFFIC SHOW '09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shot. :thumbsup: Heard this was a good show!


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 8 2009, 08:20 PM~15600344
> *Nice shot.  :thumbsup:  Heard this was a good show!
> *



x2 ... Don't STOP there BIGMIKE


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Nov 8 2009, 06:48 PM~15600547
> *x2 ... Don't STOP there BIGMIKE
> *


x3


----------



## MAAANDO

Here is one from a shoot I did today.....


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 8 2009, 05:14 PM~15600296
> *TRAFFIC SHOW '09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE MEETING U AGAIN MIKE...ANYTIME UR IN VEGAS HOLLA AT A GOODTIMER :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 8 2009, 12:50 PM~15598973
> *Alot of badass pics in here! Here are a few I shot yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


she got some real nice milk bubble


----------



## BigCeez

Great shots Twotonz... :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 8 2009, 08:46 PM~15603002
> *she got some real nice milk bubble
> *


Thanks for the camera lessons today. :cheesy:


----------



## SIDESHOW™

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 8 2009, 07:14 PM~15600296
> *TRAFFIC SHOW '09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GREAT SHOT :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 8 2009, 08:55 PM~15603093
> *Thanks for the camera lessons today.  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: 

i ended up staying in Sylmar after all


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 8 2009, 08:55 PM~15603093
> *Thanks for the camera lessons today.  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: 



I ended up staying in Sylmar


----------



## nobueno

Okay so the Canon guys took the trophy this time but us Nikon guys will win it back! Wish I had more time to hang out with everyone today.


----------



## nobueno

:biggrin:  MAAANDO, Big Mike and Big Mando very nice shots! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

from L to R
Dream on (Sony), RegularMike(Nikon), JaeBueno (Nikon), Popeye (Canon), Twotonz (Canon), Richie (Canon), Supreme (Canon), Saul Vargas (Canon)











We missed Volo (Canon), TopDogg (Canon) and Toro (Sony/Canon)


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 8 2009, 11:47 PM~15603783
> *from L to R
> Dream on (Sony), RegularMike(Nikon), JaeBueno (Nikon), Popeye (Canon), Twotonz (Canon), Richie (Canon), Supreme (Canon), Saul Vargas (Canon)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We missed Volo (Canon), TopDogg (Canon) and Toro (Sony/Canon)
> *


Nice group shot fellas..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

I wasn't in that group shot


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Nov 8 2009, 10:05 PM~15603977
> *I wasn't in that group shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you should of stopped by....it was posted a while back


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 8 2009, 10:47 PM~15603783
> *from L to R
> Dream on (Sony), RegularMike(Nikon), JaeBueno (Nikon), Popeye (Canon), Twotonz (Canon), Richie (Canon), Supreme (Canon), Saul Vargas (Canon)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We missed Volo (Canon), TopDogg (Canon) and Toro (Sony/Canon)
> *



Sorry TwoTons, I worked until 3:00 am this morning. Got tied up with an asshole that needed to be taken to Jail.
:angry:


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Nov 8 2009, 10:21 PM~15604136
> *Sorry TwoTons, I worked until 3:00 am this morning. Got tied up with an asshole that needed to be taken to Jail.
> :angry:
> *


its all good homie...im sure that every year in Vegas and the Traffic show are going to be annual LIL photographer group shots......let it be set in stone as of now that every year at those 2shows we meet up at either the Wanted Wear booth or the Impalas Magazie booth at 1PM for the LIL photographer group shot


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 8 2009, 09:04 PM~15603206
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> i ended up staying in Sylmar after all
> *


Good stuff. You don't wanna be tired at the outset of a 5hr drive   

Time to refine these camera skills :cheesy:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by TopDogg+Nov 8 2009, 10:21 PM~15604136-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Nov 8 2009, 09:47 PM~15603783
> *
> We missed Volo (Canon), TopDogg (Canon) and Toro (Sony/Canon)
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry TwoTons, I worked until 3:00 am this morning. Got tied up with an asshole that needed to be taken to Jail.
> :angry:
> [/b]
Click to expand...

 :yessad: Sorry here, too, guys... I was running late and didn't get to the show until about 1:15pm and then I had to leave about an hour later.  Glad I got to run into BigMike and TwoTonz before I left though!  Traffic put on a badass show! :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeS




----------



## BIGMIKE

> Sorry TwoTons, I worked until 3:00 am this morning. Got tied up with an asshole that needed to be taken to Jail.
> :angry:


 :yessad: Sorry here, too, guys... I was running late and didn't get to the show until about 1:15pm and then I had to leave about an hour later.  Glad I got to run into BigMike and TwoTonz before I left though!  Traffic put on a badass show! :thumbsup:
[/quote]
nice meeting you too Volo


----------



## MAAANDO

Great shots everyone. That group shot is nice!

Here is another one....


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 8 2009, 08:36 PM~15602886
> *NICE MEETING U AGAIN MIKE...ANYTIME UR IN VEGAS HOLLA AT A GOODTIMER :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 8 2009, 10:36 PM~15603651
> *Okay so the Canon guys took the trophy this time but us Nikon guys will win it back! Wish I had more time to hang out with everyone today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 9 2009, 07:22 AM~15605562
> *Great shots everyone. That group shot is nice!
> 
> Here is another one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man thats nice!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 9 2009, 07:22 AM~15605562
> *Great shots everyone. That group shot is nice!
> 
> Here is another one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Nov 7 2009, 11:04 AM~15591365
> *First shot with my new D90 - thanks for all the input...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shot Homie


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

Some pic's from the Traffic show.





































Los Dos Presidentes


----------



## Howard




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

everyone keep up the great work... here is one from my wedding yesterday (sunday)
I will post some of these closer to Thanksgiving when I have the time to edit this particular wedding.
Everyone have a great week....

- tony valadez


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 9 2009, 07:56 PM~15613692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shot Big Mike. What show is next ?


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Nov 9 2009, 09:08 PM~15615628
> *Nice shot Big Mike. What show is next ?
> *


thanks richie nice meeting you. i dont know on the next big show but just a few local ones here before new years


----------



## drasticbean

nice shot........!


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 8 2009, 10:36 PM~15603651
> *Okay so the Canon guys took the trophy this time but us Nikon guys will win it back! Wish I had more time to hang out with everyone today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 8 2009, 10:47 PM~15603783
> *from L to R
> Dream on (Sony), RegularMike(Nikon), JaeBueno (Nikon), Popeye (Canon), Twotonz (Canon), Richie (Canon), Supreme (Canon), Saul Vargas (Canon)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We missed Volo (Canon), TopDogg (Canon) and Toro (Sony/Canon)
> *


 :0 ..............








:biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 10 2009, 12:41 AM~15617102
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 10 2009, 12:50 AM~15617139
> *bad ass
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Howard

A couple from a wedding in late July... still getting caught up.  Enjoy.














































Check out more here if you'd like...


<a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/?p=111\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/?p=111</a>


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 9 2009, 07:56 PM~15613692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great shot man :biggrin:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 10 2009, 02:38 AM~15617497
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 9 2009, 07:09 PM~15613153
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweet shot love the B&W


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 8 2009, 01:50 PM~15598973
> *Alot of badass pics in here! Here are a few I shot yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



great set and hot ass model 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

PICTURE OF TWOTONZ TAKING A PICTURE OF JAE TAKING A PICTURE LOL


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 10 2009, 02:38 AM~15617497
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 9 2009, 11:16 PM~15616405
> *thanks richie nice meeting you. i dont know on the next big show but just a few local ones here before new years
> *


 Nice meeting you two.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

*THIS WAS FROM SD BY 
~~STiLL RAPPiN32~~*


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 10 2009, 05:16 PM~15622593
> *PICTURE OF TWOTONZ TAKING A PICTURE OF JAE TAKING A PICTURE LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Actually BIGMIKE - wouldn't that be ...


BIGMIKE TAKING A PICTURE OF TWOTONZ TAKING A PICTURE OF JAE TAKING A PICTURE LOL

:roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 10 2009, 02:16 PM~15622593
> *PICTURE OF TWOTONZ TAKING A PICTURE OF JAE TAKING A PICTURE LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

If I comment on each pic it would take a while! Everyone doing some badass work in here! Keep it up! A lot of inspiring photos in here! Great job to everyone!


----------



## lil'man

is the nikon d40 camera with 6.1 mp with 3x AF-S DX Zoom-NIKKOR 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G ED II lens any good


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 10 2009, 02:37 PM~15622814
> *THIS WAS FROM SD BY
> ~~STiLL RAPPiN32~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by lil'man_@Nov 10 2009, 04:14 PM~15623970
> *is the nikon d40 camera with 6.1 mp with  3x AF-S DX Zoom-NIKKOR 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G ED II lens any good
> *


As long its not a canon you will be good! :cheesy: :cheesy: 


Its a good starter camera if you just starting out and dont want to spend a lot of cash.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 10 2009, 04:40 PM~15624323
> *As long its not a canon you will be good!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> Its a good starter camera if you just starting out and dont want to spend a lot of cash.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 10 2009, 04:14 PM~15623978
> *:0
> *


YOUR PICS BELONG HERE 2 POST UP


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 10 2009, 02:16 PM~15622593
> *PICTURE OF TWOTONZ TAKING A PICTURE OF JAE TAKING A PICTURE LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*wheres the picture of u taking a picture of twotons taking a picture of jae* :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 10 2009, 02:37 PM~15622814
> *THIS WAS FROM SD BY
> ~~STiLL RAPPiN32~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Nov 10 2009, 03:19 PM~15623244
> *Actually BIGMIKE - wouldn't that be ...
> BIGMIKE TAKING A PICTURE OF TWOTONZ TAKING A PICTURE OF JAE TAKING A PICTURE LOL
> 
> :roflmao:
> *



hahahahaha!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 10 2009, 01:16 PM~15622593
> *PICTURE OF TWOTONZ TAKING A PICTURE OF JAE TAKING A PICTURE LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fucken Nikon added at least 30lbs on me :angry: 


















:ugh:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 10 2009, 05:13 PM~15624801
> *YOUR PICS BELONG HERE 2 POST UP
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## lowrr

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY+Nov 10 2009, 08:13 PM~15624801-->
> 
> 
> 
> YOUR PICS BELONG HERE 2 POST UP
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 11 2009, 02:07 AM~15629330
> *:nosad:
> *





I agree - your doin tha damn thang !!! You should post up in here !


----------



## PROVOK

Finally got to shoot.



















ok, so this is my first off-camera flash shoot. i just got my stands and umbrellas yesterday and my homegirl wanted some new photos. eventhough i got 2 flashes i only used one (sb600). i ran into some problems but lerned how to fix them so hopefully i don't run into them anymore.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 10 2009, 11:07 PM~15629330
> *:nosad:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: 

NOW SHOW US SOME MORE NICE PICS BEFORE I POST UP YOUR WORK :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 10 2009, 09:43 PM~15626839
> *fucken Nikon added at least 30lbs on me  :angry:
> :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

here are some from last night...

tony valadez


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam+Nov 11 2009, 08:29 AM~15631782-->
> 
> 
> 
> I agree - your doin tha damn thang !!! You should post up in here !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 11 2009, 11:40 AM~15633618
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> NOW SHOW US SOME MORE NICE PICS BEFORE I POST UP YOUR WORK  :biggrin:
> *



thanks ...
but i dont post in here because all you guys have some bad ass pictures and am still learning

my pixs arent top notch like you guys yet !


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 11 2009, 04:36 PM~15636325
> *thanks ...
> but i dont post in here because all you guys have some bad ass pictures and am still learning
> 
> my pixs arent top notch like you guys yet !
> *



YOU BETTER STOP THAT TALK AND POST UP YOUR WORK :biggrin: YOU ARE YOUND AND HAVE LOTS OF TALENT NOW POST UP


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 11 2009, 04:36 PM~15636325
> *thanks ...
> but i dont post in here because all you guys have some bad ass pictures and am still learning
> 
> my pixs arent top notch like you guys yet !
> *


HERE IM POSTING FOR YOU :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 11 2009, 04:18 PM~15636791
> *HERE IM POSTING FOR YOU  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice shots Sick1....i would highly recommend you using a tripod to really improve the sharpnes of your pictures


----------



## Twotonz

some of my pics from this weekend


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32+Nov 11 2009, 07:36 PM~15636325-->
> 
> 
> 
> thanks ...
> but i dont post in here because all you guys have some bad ass pictures and am still learning
> 
> my pixs arent top notch like you guys yet !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being modest is admirable; but you can also benefit from posting up by the guidance, advice & criticism that individuals like the man below gave!
> It's what I've relied on & has changed my shots drastically ...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Nov 11 2009, 09:39 PM~15637698
> *nice shots Sick1....i would highly recommend you using a tripod to really improve the sharpnes of your pictures
> *







Thanks for pushing OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY :thumbsup:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 11 2009, 06:46 PM~15637776
> *some of my pics from this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Bad ass pics as usual man. Love the 2nd one


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 11 2009, 06:46 PM~15637776
> *some of my pics from this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Badass pic homie... :thumbsup:



6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Knightstalker,* RO 4 LIFE,* tito_ls, carsofabq, Steel City Fam


Post pics fucker... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 11 2009, 09:46 PM~15637776
> *some of my pics from this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship: Sick ... especially the USO's 68, love how the pearl jus' pops off in that one not to mention the flame throwers!


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 11 2009, 06:49 PM~15637806
> *Badass pic homie... :thumbsup:
> 6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Knightstalker, RO 4 LIFE, tito_ls, carsofabq, Steel City Fam
> Post pics fucker... :biggrin:
> *


Put up or Shut up 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## carsofabq

A few recent shots


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Nov 11 2009, 05:47 PM~15637790
> *Being modest is admirable; but you can also benefit from posting up by the guidance, advice & criticism that individuals like the man below gave!
> It's what I've relied on & has changed my shots drastically ...
> Thanks for pushing OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY :thumbsup:
> *


to sick 1...steel city fam is right you can benefit alot by posting in here and Overnight Celebrity....did you change your number or what? I was in your area this weekend and gave you a ring


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 11 2009, 06:56 PM~15637880
> *to sick 1...steel city fam is right you can benefit alot by posting in here and Overnight Celebrity....did you change your number or what?  I was in your area this weekend and gave you a ring
> *


SAME NUMBER HOMIE NO CALL I WAS IN SAN DIEGO @ THE INDOOR SHOW WUTS GOOD


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Nov 11 2009, 06:47 PM~15637790
> *Being modest is admirable; but you can also benefit from posting up by the guidance, advice & criticism that individuals like the man below gave!
> It's what I've relied on & has changed my shots drastically ...
> Thanks for pushing OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Nov 11 2009, 06:52 PM~15637841
> *Put up or Shut up
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *



I meant Renzo... but you got some badass shots too Ringo... :thumbsup:

We all need to go shooting sometime...

Me, Renzo, you and Fisheye... :biggrin:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 11 2009, 07:06 PM~15637970
> *I meant Renzo... but you got some badass shots too Ringo... :thumbsup:
> 
> We all need to go shooting sometime...
> 
> Me, Renzo, you and Fisheye... :biggrin:
> *


Been wanting to with Travis for a while but no luck..

When is the next show ??? 

Im heading to Scottsdale next week for the southwest supernationals


----------



## budgetblueoval




----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Nov 11 2009, 07:08 PM~15637995
> *Been wanting to with Travis for a while but no luck..
> 
> When is the next show ???
> 
> Im heading to Scottsdale next week for the southwest supernationals
> *


:dunno: 

AZ? Take me with you :biggrin: JK


----------



## carsofabq

I have been craving a double double with cheese for i dont know how long.

Just let me know when you wanna head out Im game. we can go hit the old railyard or something


----------



## TopDogg

A model a shot a few weeks ago.
:biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Nov 11 2009, 10:43 PM~15638329
> *A model a shot a few weeks ago.
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



She's definitely tha MAIN EVENT ...
:thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69

the only time i caught jae, besides for the group shot. he was too busy talking :biggrin: jae hope you wife took the advice from richie :biggrin: 

HAHA I JUST NOTICED THE PRINT ON THE EASY UP


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY+Nov 11 2009, 05:18 PM~15636791-->
> 
> 
> 
> HERE IM POSTING FOR YOU  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY
> you did it again
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Steel City [email protected] 11 2009, 06:47 PM~15637790
> *Being modest is admirable; but you can also benefit from posting up by the guidance, advice & criticism that individuals like the man below gave!
> It's what I've relied on & has changed my shots drastically ...
> Thanks for pushing OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes you are right ive just never posted in here for that reason
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Nov 11 2009, 06:56 PM~15637880
> *to sick 1...steel city fam is right you can benefit alot by posting in here and Overnight Celebrity....did you change your number or what?  I was in your area this weekend and gave you a ring
> *


thanks ive seen you around shoting in veags i wanted to go up to you but i didnt get a chance to but ill take your advice about the tripod  
thanks bro


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 9 2009, 09:22 AM~15605562
> *Great shots everyone. That group shot is nice!
> 
> Here is another one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 11 2009, 07:51 PM~15639099
> *:0
> OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY
> you did it again
> 
> yes you are right ive just never posted in here for that reason
> thanks ive seen you around shoting in veags i wanted to go up to you but i didnt get a chance to but ill take your advice about the tripod
> thanks bro
> *


you should of came up to me....looks like you know Jesse....we good homies...i always like meeting knew people....speaking of that it was good meeting Lowrr and Martin at the show


----------



## lowrr




----------



## lowrr

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 11 2009, 09:23 PM~15639371
> *you should of came up to me....looks like you know Jesse....we good homies...i always like meeting knew people....speaking of that it was good meeting Lowrr and Martin at the show
> *



you to big DOG :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Nov 11 2009, 08:43 PM~15638329
> *A model a shot a few weeks ago.
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc

Keep doing it up everyone. All these coverage pics looking top notch as always :thumbsup: 

---

Provok...I really like the look of these. The processing and the lighting you used on these is solid...and the girl isn't bad either. :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 11 2009, 11:06 AM~15633273
> *Finally got to shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, so this is my first off-camera flash shoot. i just got my stands and umbrellas yesterday and my homegirl wanted some new photos. eventhough i got 2 flashes i only used one (sb600). i ran into some problems but lerned how to fix them so hopefully i don't run into them anymore.
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

A COUPLE PICS I TOOK.............


----------



## lil'man

a question with the nikon d3000 how far can you zoom in ,with the lenses it comes with?


----------



## TopDogg

:biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

think everyone was taking pics of this at the TRAFFIC SHOW.


----------



## FatAl 63

Whats up Folks, I was just wondering what you guys think bout the Nikon D5000? Looking to step up from my Sony DSC-H3 that takes some real good flicks, down side to my camera right now is auto focus takes to long when I realy want to get a quick pic of something. Want to get a better camera but at the same time trying not to break the bank. Also wondering what lenses and flash would be good to pickup with the Nikon. Gracias! :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 11 2009, 09:23 PM~15639371
> *you should of came up to me....looks like you know Jesse....we good homies...i always like meeting knew people....speaking of that it was good meeting Lowrr and Martin at the show
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

:biggrin: GOOD TOPIC :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

I saw what you guys put their before the edit :scrutinize: 

This post has been edited by STiLL RAPPiN32: Today, 12:00 AM 

This post has been edited by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY: Today, 12:02 AM


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 12 2009, 01:16 AM~15641477
> *I saw what you guys put their before the edit  :scrutinize:
> 
> This post has been edited by STiLL RAPPiN32: Today, 12:00 AM
> 
> This post has been edited by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY: Today, 12:02 AM
> *


SHE DONT KNOW ME AS JESSE HOMIE ONLY ''OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY'' :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 12 2009, 01:16 AM~15641477
> *I saw what you guys put their before the edit  :scrutinize:
> 
> This post has been edited by STiLL RAPPiN32: Today, 12:00 AM
> 
> This post has been edited by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY: Today, 12:02 AM
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: your watching me huh !


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 12 2009, 01:17 AM~15641487
> *SHE DONT KNOW ME AS JESSE HOMIE ONLY ''OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY''  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 11 2009, 11:57 PM~15640495
> *Provok...I really like the look of these.  The processing and the lighting you used on these is solid...and the girl isn't bad either.  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx bro. gonna start shooting with lights now. i'm still learning but i think the shoot went great.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 11 2009, 08:19 PM~15638713
> *the only time i caught jae, besides for the group shot. he was too busy talking :biggrin:  jae hope you wife took the advice from richie :biggrin:
> 
> HAHA I JUST NOTICED THE PRINT ON THE EASY UP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHAHA! That was some funny stuff! Yes, she did! I had to hear it the rest of the day! Come on, you all know that being a photographer its 90% conversation and 10% actual photo taking! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 11 2009, 11:08 PM~15640622
> *think everyone was taking pics of this at the TRAFFIC SHOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice one! I missed the mini shoots going on.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 11 2009, 06:46 PM~15637776
> *some of my pics from this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You are a sick man! Love them!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 12 2009, 01:32 AM~15641546
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: your watching me huh !
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Nov 12 2009, 09:55 AM~15644387-->
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHA! That was some funny stuff! Yes, she did! I had to hear it the rest of the day! *Come on, you all know that being a photographer its 90% conversation and 10% actual photo taking!*  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup thats the best part, getting to know the people
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Nov 12 2009, 10:00 AM~15644443
> *Nice one! I missed the mini shoots going on.
> *


there was a bunch going on all day long. we stayed for a couple then headed back home.


----------



## SouthsideLife

Out on an ugly rainy day with my camera.....


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 12 2009, 02:53 PM~15645969
> *Out on an ugly rainy day with my camera.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Digging them close ups flaco...Nice background as well :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> A COUPLE PICS I TOOK.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one where the R/O plaque is in focus


----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 11 2009, 08:46 PM~15637776
> *some of my pics from this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good shot Homie... 

Lots of great photos here. Keep them coming.


----------



## Knightstalker

HAD TO SHARE THIS PIC MY HOMIE WHYNER TOOK...


----------



## truucha

*HERE A PICTURE I SHOT OF LADY GAGA 2 DAYS AGO AT THE AIRPORT !!!*

PEOPLE.COM


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 12 2009, 11:55 PM~15652605
> *HERE A PICTURE I SHOT OF LADY GAGA 2 DAYS AGO AT THE AIRPORT !!!
> 
> PEOPLE.COM
> *


GOOD PIC


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 13 2009, 02:55 AM~15652605
> *HERE A PICTURE I SHOT OF LADY GAGA 2 DAYS AGO AT THE AIRPORT !!!
> 
> PEOPLE.COM
> *



Hey truucha; who do you get in touch with to try and sell photos like that? Recently there's been some major motion picture shootings here in Pittsburgh & if someone were to catch shots of some "A" list peeps, who would you contact to see if their interested and or what's acceptable compensation for those shots? :dunno:

Thanks in advance
Michael


----------



## SIDESHOW™

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 10 2009, 03:37 PM~15622814
> *THIS WAS FROM SD BY
> ~~STiLL RAPPiN32~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
BADD ASS PIKTURE


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 13 2009, 07:04 AM~15652016
> *HAD TO SHARE THIS PIC MY HOMIE WHYNER TOOK...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 12 2009, 11:55 PM~15652605
> *HERE A PICTURE I SHOT OF LADY GAGA 2 DAYS AGO AT THE AIRPORT !!!
> 
> PEOPLE.COM
> *



How is the new anti-paparazzi law affecting your business?

It kind of limits your stalking abilities. 

It might just force you guys to actually become legitimate photojournalist someday?


----------



## mxcn_roc

ha:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 12 2009, 02:53 PM~15645969
> *Out on an ugly rainy day with my camera.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 12 2009, 05:20 PM~15646778
> *Digging them close ups flaco...Nice background as well  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks!!!


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 13 2009, 03:46 PM~15656677
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks bROtha!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 13 2009, 04:17 PM~15657380
> *Thanks bROtha!
> *


----------



## SIDESHOW™

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 12 2009, 02:53 PM~15645969
> *Out on an ugly rainy day with my camera.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PIKTURES LOOK GOOD BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## FatAl 63

Some pics I took this past weekend at the TRAFFIC Car Show Ontario, CA


----------



## SUPREME69




----------



## SUPREME69




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@Nov 13 2009, 10:44 PM~15661147
> *Some pics I took this past weekend at the TRAFFIC Car Show Ontario, CA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

*I DIDNT KNOW THERE WAS A RESOLUTION OPTION ON PHOTOBUCKET :banghead: :banghead: *


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 13 2009, 10:22 PM~15661509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 14 2009, 01:22 AM~15662101
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE SHOT FOO


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 14 2009, 06:33 AM~15662301
> *NICE SHOT FOO
> *



x2

Great angle ...


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

I GOT A ? THE PICTURES ARE STILL LOOKING LOWER QUALITY WHEN I POST THEM FROM PHOTOBUCKET IS THERE SOMETHING IM DOING WRONG? ITS REALLY PISSING ME OFF :angry:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY+Nov 14 2009, 03:33 AM~15662301-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE SHOT FOO
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Steel City Fam_@Nov 14 2009, 06:55 AM~15662632
> *x2
> 
> Great angle ...
> *


THANX HOMIES... IM TRYING NOT AS GOOD AS EVERY1 ELSE BUT I HAVE A GOODTIME DOIN IT :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

2 Members: POPEYE4RMGT, Twotonz
SUP HOLMES... :wave: :wave:


----------



## SIDESHOW™

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT+Nov 14 2009, 01:54 AM~15662014-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2009, 02:06 AM~15662056
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2009, 02:22 AM~15662101
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 14 2009, 10:41 AM~15663359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN HOMIE THESE PIKTURES ARE BADD ASS BRO :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKIN' GOOD POPEYE


----------



## Twotonz

nice shots Flaco, FatAl, Popeye and Supreme


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 14 2009, 11:46 AM~15663719
> *nice shots Flaco, FatAl, Popeye and Supreme
> *



x2


----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 14 2009, 09:46 AM~15663719
> *nice shots Flaco, FatAl, Popeye and Supreme
> *


Gracias!


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by FREDDYBOY+Nov 14 2009, 10:33 AM~15663637-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN HOMIE THESE PIKTURES ARE BADD ASS BRO  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: LOOKIN' GOOD POPEYE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Nov 14 2009, 10:46 AM~15663719
> *nice shots Flaco, FatAl, Popeye and Supreme
> *


thanx homies


----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## Homer Pimpson

I plan to take a bunch of pics at the Los Magnificos show next weekend. What ISO, apature and speed is best for indoor florestent lighting.


----------



## Howard




----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 14 2009, 10:55 PM~15667555
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

from a XVnera i just finished shooting


----------



## Twotonz

from a wedding i shot last weekend


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 15 2009, 12:03 AM~15668801
> *from a wedding i shot last weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i love that 2nd one...i want my wedding to be like that...maybe i can get u to shoot it :biggrin:


----------



## langeberg




----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Nov 15 2009, 08:27 AM~15669576
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautiful! :thumbsup: Keep documenting!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 15 2009, 12:52 AM~15669292
> *i love that 2nd one...i want my wedding to be like that...maybe i can get u to shoot it :biggrin:
> *


Sure....i could use another excuse to go to Vegas :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 15 2009, 03:02 AM~15668797
> *from a XVnera i just finished shooting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pics TwoTonz. :yes:


----------



## SIDESHOW™

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 14 2009, 04:39 PM~15665608
> *thanx homies
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 15 2009, 03:02 AM~15668797
> *from a XVnera i just finished shooting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Loving them Twotonz....you inspire me homie, trying to be like you guys


----------



## TuCamote

going thru some old photos, hope they are decent enough


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Nov 15 2009, 07:25 PM~15672456
> *going thru some old photos, hope they are decent enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good... :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## SIDESHOW™

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 15 2009, 10:26 PM~15675287
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 16 2009, 12:26 AM~15675287
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


colors are freaking nice homie


----------



## MikeS




----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Nov 16 2009, 05:38 AM~15677507
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Cool shot, diggin the shadows


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by FREDDYBOY_@Nov 13 2009, 10:48 PM~15660189
> *PIKTURES LOOK GOOD BRO :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks homie!


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 15 2009, 12:03 AM~15668801
> *from a wedding i shot last weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great shots Two Tonzzz
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Nov 16 2009, 03:16 AM~15677351
> *colors are freaking nice homie
> *


THANX BRO... :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 15 2009, 08:49 PM~15675522
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



a tip someone told me, try not to shoot against the sun? that way you dont have shadows in the shot. can you pros confirm this?

great shot of a nice ride by the way


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 16 2009, 03:33 PM~15677811
> *Cool shot, diggin the shadows
> *


Thanks !!


----------



## MikeS

I am looking for a new camera. Does some one has ever worked with one of these that I am thinking of buying; 

Hasselblad 500 cm or a Mamiya 654 1000s luckly one of my classmates has the Mamiya so I can try that one out for a week.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 16 2009, 08:11 AM~15678360
> *a tip someone told me, try not to shoot against the sun? that way you dont have shadows in the shot. can you pros confirm this?
> 
> great shot of a nice ride by the way
> *


I TRY TO SHOOT THE SIDE WHERE THE SUN IS HITTING THE WHOLE RIDE.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 14 2009, 07:09 PM~15666204
> *I plan to take a bunch of pics at the Los Magnificos show next weekend. What ISO, apature and speed is best for indoor florestent lighting.
> *


Anyone have any advice?


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Nov 16 2009, 03:40 PM~15680901
> *Anyone have any advice?
> *



I'll be out there too!!!


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Pulled the Lac of to wash it and go for a cruise decided to take a few random shots before putting it back in the garage.


----------



## mxcn_roc

Back at it:


----------



## carsofabq




----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Nov 16 2009, 08:31 PM~15683170
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice. :thumbsup: I like the feeling.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 16 2009, 12:36 PM~15680848
> *I TRY TO SHOOT THE SIDE WHERE THE SUN IS HITTING THE WHOLE RIDE.
> *



thats what i do, some of the cars were kinda hard to get at the traffic show.


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 16 2009, 08:04 PM~15684811
> *Nice.  :thumbsup:  I like the feeling.
> *


Thanks


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 16 2009, 09:11 AM~15678360
> *a tip someone told me, try not to shoot against the sun? that way you dont have shadows in the shot. can you pros confirm this?
> 
> great shot of a nice ride by the way
> *


WHAT IF I LIKE THE SHADOW THAT THE CAR MAKES :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## nobueno

Mister Cartoon's Dr. GreenThumb 1961 Impala from the top!


----------



## carsofabq




----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 16 2009, 09:32 PM~15687023
> *WHAT IF I LIKE THE SHADOW THAT THE CAR MAKES :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


i like the shadows in this pic :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by carsofabq+Nov 16 2009, 04:31 PM~15683170-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIGMIKE_@Nov 16 2009, 11:02 PM~15688129
> *i like the shadows in this pic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS pics guys!


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 16 2009, 05:02 PM~15682200
> *Back at it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Nov 17 2009, 02:01 AM~15687430
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn..........Nice!!!


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 16 2009, 10:48 PM~15687248
> *Mister Cartoon's Dr. GreenThumb 1961 Impala from the top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sick one...


----------



## lil'man

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 16 2009, 10:48 PM~15687248
> *Mister Cartoon's Dr. GreenThumb 1961 Impala from the top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



do you have any better pics of murals?


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 17 2009, 01:48 AM~15687248
> *Mister Cartoon's Dr. GreenThumb 1961 Impala from the top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HEY JAE!!!
THIS CAR DESERVES ITS OWN TOPIC!!
YOU GOT MORE VIEWS?? PLEASE POST UP ALL TOGETHER. DOPE COLOR COMBOS!!
THANKS
PURO


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 16 2009, 09:32 PM~15687023
> *WHAT IF I LIKE THE SHADOW THAT THE CAR MAKES :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



then damn it you did a great job capturing it  :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK

Carmen


----------



## langeberg

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 17 2009, 06:48 AM~15687248
> *Mister Cartoon's Dr. GreenThumb 1961 Impala from the top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Saw that car in person. It's a beauty.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 17 2009, 12:59 PM~15692193
> *then damn it you did a great job capturing it   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: i was j/p thanx for the advice holmes


----------



## 75_Monte

Here are a few pixs that I took of my wife this past Saturday at "El Barrio CC" Banquet. Took these at the end of the party so I was pretty much wasted and I didn't reallize I had left the ISO at 1600 from a previous shot so they came out grainy. I wish I had a another opportunity to retake these using the correct settings, plus me not buzzing. I think they could have been better, Oh well.


----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Nov 16 2009, 07:31 PM~15683170
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I really like this pic... :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by 75_Monte_@Nov 18 2009, 03:27 AM~15696190
> *Here are a few pixs that I took of my wife this past Saturday at "El Barrio CC" Banquet. Took these at the end of the party so I was pretty much wasted and I didn't reallize I had left the ISO at 1600 from a previous shot so they came out grainy. I wish I had a another opportunity to retake these using the correct settings, plus me not buzzing. I think they could have been better, Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Nov 16 2009, 05:31 PM~15683170
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That one should be hanging on a wall somewhere....nice shot. I could see it in like a restaurant, you should try selling that one.


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Howard+Nov 16 2009, 08:04 PM~15684811-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.  :thumbsup:  I like the feeling.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2009, 12:44 AM~15688354
> *BAD ASS pics guys!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2009, 04:19 AM~15688770
> *Damn..........Nice!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2009, 07:40 PM~15696396
> *I really like this pic... :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-72 kutty_@Nov 18 2009, 07:45 AM~15701296
> *That one should be hanging on a wall somewhere....nice shot. I could see it in like a restaurant, you should try selling that one.
> *



Thanks Guys Im trying


----------



## Ecalderon

Awesome shots all around .Its been a minute since i last posted on photography thread.Lets Keep this thread going fellas and ladys (sickone :biggrin: )..


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc+Nov 16 2009, 04:02 PM~15682200-->
> 
> 
> 
> Back at it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2009, 05:31 PM~15683170
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2009, 10:48 PM~15687248
> *Mister Cartoon's Dr. GreenThumb 1961 Impala from the top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-carsofabq_@Nov 16 2009, 11:01 PM~15687430
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 18 2009, 11:09 AM~15701864
> *Awesome shots all around .Its been a minute since i last posted on photography thread.Lets Keep this thread going fellas and ladys (sickone  :biggrin: )..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very Nice...... :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty

A couple from a shoot a couple weeks ago..


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Nov 16 2009, 05:31 PM~15683170
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 18 2009, 09:45 AM~15701296
> *That one should be hanging on a wall somewhere....nice shot. I could see it in like a restaurant, you should try selling that one.
> *


I agree


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 18 2009, 08:35 PM~15708972
> *A couple from a shoot a couple weeks ago..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

All I can say is WOW


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard+Nov 18 2009, 09:01 PM~15709320-->
> 
> 
> 
> I like.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Homer Pimpson_@Nov 18 2009, 09:07 PM~15709388
> *I agree
> *



Thanks Guys, I havent had anything printed up yet. I need to check into it. again thanx


----------



## nobueno

This is from the DUB Show this past March in Los Angeles.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

I got sub-contracted to be a 2nd shooter this past weekend and here are a few that I took.

- tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 19 2009, 07:56 AM~15713261
> *This is from the DUB Show this past March in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awesome!!!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

I will post more later today/tonight......


- tony valadez


----------



## Knightstalker

Nice shots everyone... :thumbsup: :worship:


Tony> this shot is badass... 










Can't believe homie wore some chucks to the altar... :roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart




----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Nov 19 2009, 02:51 PM~15717267
> *Nice shots everyone... :thumbsup: :worship:
> Tony> this shot is badass...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe homie wore some chucks to the altar... :roflmao:
> *


something i would do....but all black leather


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 19 2009, 06:01 PM~15718722
> *something i would do....but all black leather
> *


:werd: You were the first mofo that came to mind.. :roflmao:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

a few more.....


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

thanks for the kind words everyone - :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro

thanks to Henry and Yolanda for bringing out SJ Trokita to shoot for our premier issue of American Bombs due out early 2010


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 19 2009, 09:13 PM~15721253
> *thanks to Henry and Yolanda for bringing out SJ Trokita to shoot for our premier issue of American Bombs due out early 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Nov 16 2009, 05:31 PM~15683170
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 16 2009, 10:48 PM~15687248
> *Mister Cartoon's Dr. GreenThumb 1961 Impala from the top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Badass


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 15 2009, 09:26 PM~15675287
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 11 2009, 10:58 PM~15640505
> *A COUPLE PICS I TOOK.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 18 2009, 07:35 PM~15708972
> *A couple from a shoot a couple weeks ago..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet pics.. can never get enough of this model!! :biggrin:


----------



## SIDESHOW™

TTT


----------



## nsane86

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

2nd half to that wedding I was sub-contracted for......

- tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

That's all from this one... I'll start editing another one manana and will post some of those soon. 

- tony valadez


----------



## mxcn_roc

Where's everyone at?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 21 2009, 08:18 PM~15740934
> *Where's everyone at?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SIDESHOW™

TTT


----------



## Twotonz

from 1 of 2 photoshoot i did yesterday


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 22 2009, 02:11 PM~15745534
> *from 1 of 2 photoshoot i did yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 22 2009, 01:42 PM~15745709
> *Looks good!
> *


Thanks Kutty....here is one more from that shoot


----------



## Twotonz

from the other photoshoot i did yesterday


----------



## Knightstalker

Nice shots TwoTonz... :cheesy:


----------



## nobueno

Very nice Twotonz!


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Nov 22 2009, 02:11 PM~15745534-->
> 
> 
> 
> from 1 of 2 photoshoot i did yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2009, 04:44 PM~15746524
> *Thanks Kutty....here is one more from that shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Nov 22 2009, 06:49 PM~15747461
> *from the other photoshoot i did yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These are badass, tonz. The lighting and model are working perfectly together. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowrr

some studio time :biggrin:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Nov 19 2009, 01:53 PM~15716287
> *I will post more later today/tonight......
> - tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




COOL SHIT TONY!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

TRYIN TO LEARN HOW TO USE MY 5D MARKII


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 22 2009, 10:27 PM~15749909
> *TRYIN TO LEARN HOW TO USE MY 5D MARKII
> *



BALLIN'

:0


----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 22 2009, 01:11 PM~15745534
> *from 1 of 2 photoshoot i did yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

STILL TRYING,....


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 22 2009, 10:00 PM~15750214
> *STILL TRYING,....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Twotonz

thanks KnightStalker, Jae and Carlos


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by lowrr+Nov 22 2009, 09:02 PM~15749628-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some studio time  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> <!--QuoteBegin-INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 22 2009, 09:27 PM~15749909
> *TRYIN TO LEARN HOW TO USE MY 5D MARKII*


 :0


----------



## 72 kutty

Took this tonight....


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 22 2009, 10:00 PM~15750214
> *STILL TRYING,....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you need the model back in the pic :biggrin: what camera you got again?


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 23 2009, 07:00 AM~15750214
> *STILL TRYING,....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Nov 22 2009, 10:02 PM~15749628
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some studio time  :biggrin:
> *


Good stuff lowrr!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 22 2009, 11:28 PM~15750503
> *Took this tonight....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


powerful Kutty!


----------



## Homer Pimpson

From the Hop at the Los Magnificos show yesterday.


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 22 2009, 02:11 PM~15745534
> *from 1 of 2 photoshoot i did yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Beautiful shot man :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart

been cool watching the progression of certain individuals in this topic. 

keep up the good work, fellas.


----------



## mxcn_roc

preview from a set yesterday:


----------



## 66wita6

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Nov 22 2009, 10:02 PM~15749628
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some studio time  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: se miran chingon


----------



## nobueno

All, I just did a guest blog post on SpeedHunters.com. I did a profile on Lifestyle Car Club complete with text and photos! Check it out and feel free to leave comments!

Here's a link: SpeedHunters Dot Com


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Check this out fellas! My 10 year son is learning a few camera skills. Here is one he shot yesterday! Fucking better than me! lol :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 23 2009, 05:51 PM~15758328
> *Check this out fellas! My 10 year son is learning a few camera skills. Here is one he shot yesterday! Fucking better than me! lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 23 2009, 05:57 PM~15758404
> *Very Nice!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Im very proud of him!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Rolln in action!


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## BigMandoAZ

Homie El Gallo ***** with a full tatted beard!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 22 2009, 02:11 PM~15745534
> *from 1 of 2 photoshoot i did yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass shot Twotonz.


----------



## Toro

ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine

The tour is to start in March 2010. All dates will be announced soon.

Phoenix, Arizona
Tampa, Florida
San Diego, California 
Albuquerque, New Mexico
Vallejo, California
Kansas City, Missouri
San Bernardino, California
Chicago, Illinois 
Denver, Colorado
Indianapolis, Illinois
Dallas, Texas
Portland, Oregon 
Pueblo, Colorado
Las Vegas, Nevada

More information regarding this new and exciting tour will be posted up as we get it, so stay tuned and keep checking up to get the 411 on the Lowrider Experience Tour 2010. I know there are a lot of questions to be answered, but please be patient, all the information will be released soon.

Toro
Ediitor-Impalas Magazine and American Bombs


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 23 2009, 05:49 PM~15758285
> *All, I just did a guest blog post on SpeedHunters.com. I did a profile on Lifestyle Car Club complete with text and photos! Check it out and feel free to leave comments!
> 
> Here's a link: SpeedHunters Dot Com
> *


good stuff, jae.


----------



## My95Fleety

I've been checking out all the work you guys post in here and the more I see the more I wanna start taking pics my self! I know those cameras can get pretty expensive and right now I can't really buy anything new. Right now I have the chance of getting a used Nikon D40 with the regular lens it comes with, battery, charger and memory stick (not sure the size), can anyone tell me what is a good price to pay for a used Nikon D40? Thanks and much appreciated.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Nov 23 2009, 10:02 PM~15761878
> *good stuff, jae.
> *


Jason, thanks very much and thanks for leaving the comment on the site. Much appreciated!


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 24 2009, 08:19 AM~15765026
> *Jason, thanks very much and thanks for leaving the comment on the site. Much appreciated!
> *


that's easy stuff! your photography deserves a lot more than blog props! 

any word on the shoot we were talking about? :cheesy:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 23 2009, 10:54 PM~15761762
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010. All dates will be announced soon.
> 
> Phoenix, Arizona
> Tampa, Florida
> San Diego, California
> Albuquerque, New Mexico
> Vallejo, California
> Kansas City, Missouri
> San Bernardino, California
> Chicago, Illinois
> Denver, Colorado
> Indianapolis, Illinois
> Dallas, Texas
> Portland, Oregon
> Pueblo, Colorado
> Las Vegas, Nevada
> 
> More information regarding this new and exciting tour will be posted up as we get it, so stay tuned and keep checking up to get the 411 on the Lowrider Experience Tour 2010. I know there are a lot of questions to be answered, but please be patient, all the information will be released soon.
> 
> Toro
> Ediitor-Impalas Magazine and American Bombs
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Nov 24 2009, 08:34 AM~15765146
> *that's easy stuff! your photography deserves a lot more than blog props!
> 
> any word on the shoot we were talking about?  :cheesy:
> *


Yes, I was correct when I mentioned that once the new studio is done, it will happen. I confirmed this last week during a meeting. They are looking forward to baptizing the new studio with a kick a** car! Imperial Material!


----------



## BOUNZIN

since xmas is coming up and i'm preparing my xmas list, i was wondering does it really matter the brand of the lens. i'm curious i've heard great things about the TOKINA lenses, i have a Nikon D90 and really can't figure out the difference except prices


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 24 2009, 10:17 AM~15766052
> *since xmas is coming up and i'm preparing my xmas list, i was wondering does it really matter the brand of the lens. i'm curious i've heard great things about the TOKINA lenses, i have a Nikon D90 and really can't figure out the difference except prices
> *


I recommend a Tamron 17-50mm 2.8 lens. Its a good all around lens and it cost under $400.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 23 2009, 07:17 PM~15759407
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homie El Gallo ***** with a full tatted beard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 22 2009, 10:34 PM~15749967
> *BALLIN'
> 
> :0
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 22 2009, 02:11 PM~15745534
> *from 1 of 2 photoshoot i did yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

*EVER SEEN A ALAMO DOPEHOUSE?*

[/quote]


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Nov 22 2009, 05:11 PM~15745534-->
> 
> 
> 
> from 1 of 2 photoshoot i did yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-THE PETE-STA_@Nov 23 2009, 02:00 AM~15750214
> *STILL TRYING,....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking REAL nice fellas... :yes: These are classic. :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

Here's a couple from a wedding:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Nov 24 2009, 11:17 AM~15766052
> *since xmas is coming up and i'm preparing my xmas list, i was wondering does it really matter the brand of the lens. i'm curious i've heard great things about the TOKINA lenses, i have a Nikon D90 and really can't figure out the difference except prices
> *



No disrespect to anyone out there that uses lenses other than your camera brand, but you will get what you pay for and the difference is quite noticeable once you begin printing that stuff. There is no comparing a Nikon/Canon glass to a knock off brand. 

Let me put it to you this way, would you get knock off brand hydros, rims, paint, etc. etc. for your low low?? I understand the financial benefit and if that is what all is available and the circumstances prohibit you from getting the better glass then by all means go forward with the less expensive glass. But if you do not need to and can afford the better of the two then I highly suggest investing in the better glass. Just my two pennies on this....

- tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 24 2009, 05:41 PM~15769648
> *
> *





:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 24 2009, 07:52 PM~15770962
> *Here's a couple from a wedding:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



very nice howard.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Nov 24 2009, 10:03 PM~15771084
> *very nice howard.
> *


Thanks... here's a few more from the same:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER+Nov 24 2009, 03:45 PM~15769692-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice photos and tats
> <!--QuoteBegin-Howard_@Nov 24 2009, 05:52 PM~15770962
> *Here's a couple from a wedding:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good shots Howard....is the girl on top doing the running man? :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Nov 24 2009, 06:01 PM~15771062
> *No disrespect to anyone out there that uses lenses other than your camera brand, but you will get what you pay for and the difference is quite noticeable once you begin printing that stuff. There is no comparing a Nikon/Canon glass to a knock off brand.
> 
> Let me put it to you this way, would you get knock off brand hydros, rims, paint, etc. etc. for your low low?? I understand the financial benefit and if that is what all is available and the circumstances prohibit you from getting the better glass then by all means go forward with the less expensive glass. But if you do not need to and can afford the better of the two then I highly suggest investing in the better glass. Just my two pennies on this....
> 
> - tony valadez
> *


agreed....ive only bought pure canon brand lense for my cameras and will continue to due so....now my goal is to have nothing but 2.8 "L" series Canon lenses


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN+Nov 24 2009, 10:17 AM~15766052-->
> 
> 
> 
> since xmas is coming up and i'm preparing my xmas list, i was wondering does it really matter the brand of the lens. i'm curious i've heard great things about the TOKINA lenses, i have a Nikon D90 and really can't figure out the difference except prices
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tonyvaladez.com_@Nov 24 2009, 07:01 PM~15771062
> *No disrespect to anyone out there that uses lenses other than your camera brand, but you will get what you pay for and the difference is quite noticeable once you begin printing that stuff. There is no comparing a Nikon/Canon glass to a knock off brand.
> 
> Let me put it to you this way, would you get knock off brand hydros, rims, paint, etc. etc. for your low low?? I understand the financial benefit and if that is what all is available and the circumstances prohibit you from getting the better glass then by all means go forward with the less expensive glass. But if you do not need to and can afford the better of the two then I highly suggest investing in the better glass. Just my two pennies on this....
> 
> - tony valadez
> *



All depends on what you want to do with your photos. Sure, camera brand lenses are going to look better on your camera body. But with that said, just like with everything, "it all depends what the ultimate goal with your photos is." 

Take a look at a guy like Dave Hill, that dude is developing his own style and crushing it from a creative and financial standpoint and yet, he's known to use a Sigma 20mm 1.8 as much as he uses his Canon 35mm f2 . 

So it's a toss up. But if you got the cash, go with the name brands and don't settle for less. In the same sense, if you want to be creative and don't have that much of a financial backing, go out and experiment and see what type of results you get. It can't hurt, it's not if it's the last lens you'll buy. 

Hell, some veteran photogs I've been talking to lately, even recommend that you stick with your kit lens for a bit and invest the money you might have in a light setup. Either a strobist type or a used one that utilizes a power pack.


----------



## PROVOK

only problem i really have with my off brand lens is that sometimes it doesn't want to read it. i have to turn the camera off and on. pisses my off. i'm gonna have to research it and see if there is a way to fix that.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

I wish I knew some of you fools back in 2001 when I got married. My wedding photographer was also the forklift driver at our company. We went all out on the wedding except for two things: the DJ and the photographer. 

My last song I danced to was "Return of the Mack" preceeded by "who let the dogs out" :uh:


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Nov 24 2009, 07:02 PM~15771074
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



:biggrin: 
TOLD U!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 24 2009, 11:01 PM~15773455
> *I wish I knew some of you fools back in 2001 when I got married. My wedding photographer was also the forklift driver at our company. We went all out on the wedding except for two things: the DJ and the photographer.
> 
> My last song I danced to was "Return of the Mack" preceeded by "who let the dogs out"  :uh:
> *



2001 hmmm - I was shooting for LRM then.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> nice photos and tats
> 
> THANX HOMEBOY!
> 
> I HAVE ALWAYS LIKED UR WRK! ALWAYS LOOKIN FOR NEW STUF FROM U AND TONY.
> 
> HOPE TO GET THIS SHIT DOWN LIKE YOU GUYS!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 24 2009, 09:31 PM~15773860
> *THANX HOMEBOY!
> 
> I HAVE ALWAYS LIKED UR WRK! ALWAYS LOOKIN FOR NEW STUF FROM U AND TONY.
> 
> HOPE TO GET THIS SHIT DOWN LIKE YOU GUYS!
> *


thanks man....well you got the same camera i have so your deffinetly on the right path with that bad boy


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 24 2009, 11:48 PM~15774082
> *thanks man....well you got the same camera i have so your deffinetly on the right path with that bad boy
> *



I'll catch up to you freakz soon, I plan on trading up my 5D's to the Mark II's in 2010.


----------



## carsofabq

A 

recent shoot and a quick photo chop


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com+Nov 24 2009, 10:04 PM~15774268-->
> 
> 
> 
> *I'll catch up to you freakz soon*, I plan on trading up my 5D's to the Mark II's in 2010.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hno: cant wait to see what you produce with it
> <!--QuoteBegin-carsofabq_@Nov 24 2009, 11:13 PM~15774960
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A
> 
> recent shoot and a quick photo chop
> *


nice shot man


----------



## FatAl 63

Whats up, I was just wondering what you guys think bout the Nikon D5000 or 3000? Looking to step up from my Sony DSC-H3. Want to get a better camera but at the same time trying not to break the bank. Also wondering what lenses and flash would be good to pickup with the Nikon. Gracias! :biggrin:


----------



## BigCeez

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Nov 25 2009, 01:13 AM~15774960
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A
> 
> recent shoot and a quick photo chop
> *



Great shot...was that in Sante Fe?


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Nov 25 2009, 03:13 AM~15774960
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A
> 
> recent shoot and a quick photo chop
> *


Nice... looks like something from Rodders Journal. :thumbsup:


----------



## TuCamote

Alright guys, I need some help, going to out to take photos of the balloons that will take part on the Macy's Thanksgiving parade, will be nighttime and outdoors, expect to see some artificial light, but..........any help with setting people use for outdoor night shots?


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Nov 25 2009, 12:54 AM~15775325-->
> 
> 
> 
> hno: cant wait to see what you produce with it
> 
> nice shot man
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks man from a great photographer like you that means a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2009, 03:30 AM~15775692
> *Great shot...was that in Sante Fe?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, It was actually at the casino.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Howard_@Nov 25 2009, 04:49 AM~15775809
> *Nice... looks like something from Rodders Journal.  :thumbsup:
> *


I wish, its for a new local magazine

Thanks for all the great comments


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 24 2009, 08:37 PM~15771466
> *agreed....ive only bought pure canon brand lense for my cameras and will continue to due so....now my goal is to have nothing but 2.8 "L" series Canon lenses
> *



Great shots all around fellas.I agree with Valadez & Tonz

You get what you pay for .Thats always true.I only purchase nikon glass all the time.I did buy a tamron w/a glass from a friend a few years back and was not satisfied with it.Its been sitting in my office for some time now lol lol


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 24 2009, 05:45 PM~15769692
> *
> 
> *


Great close-ups bro.I really love the tattoo shots.


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 24 2009, 07:52 PM~15770962
> *Here's a couple from a wedding:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I love this shot howard .... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Nov 25 2009, 01:13 AM~15774960
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A
> 
> recent shoot and a quick photo chop
> *



Love this background bro......Great location and shot !


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 25 2009, 01:54 AM~15775325
> *hno: cant wait to see what you produce with it
> 
> 
> *


 x2 :biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 24 2009, 10:01 PM~15773455
> *I wish I knew some of you fools back in 2001 when I got married. My wedding photographer was also the forklift driver at our company. We went all out on the wedding except for two things: the DJ and the photographer.
> 
> My last song I danced to was "Return of the Mack" preceeded by "who let the dogs out"  :uh:
> *


my god!

we did the exact same thing.  

little do they know, but when the wife and i plan on doing our church wedding several of these photogs are getting a pm for sure.


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Nov 25 2009, 05:47 PM~15780051
> *my god!
> 
> we did the exact same thing.
> 
> little do they know, but when the wife and i plan on doing our church wedding several of these photogs are getting a pm for sure.
> *





X2 ...

I'm saving up now !!! for my 25th anniversary


----------



## Mr. 412

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING everyone ...*


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Nov 25 2009, 04:31 PM~15780460
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING everyone ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Right back at you bro.Have a safe and happy holiday with your family and freinds.


----------



## GRS-HPR

PHOTO TAKEN ON MY NOKIA E71 FIXED MINOR THINGS IN CS4 :cheesy:


----------



## carsofabq

Back to the front page


----------



## bkjaydog

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Nov 26 2009, 01:56 AM~15785320
> *PHOTO TAKEN ON MY NOKIA E71 FIXED MINOR THINGS IN CS4  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That shit is hot where's that at?


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Nov 25 2009, 01:47 PM~15780051
> *my god!
> 
> we did the exact same thing.
> 
> little do they know, but when the wife and i plan on doing our church wedding several of these photogs are getting a pm for sure.
> *


You're married and haven't done your Church wedding? :dunno:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

happy thanks gving to all the homies at LIL.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Nov 25 2009, 02:31 PM~15780460
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING everyone ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: THANKS ILL TAKE THE BREAST

HAPPY THANKSGIVING HOMIES!! BE SAFE!


----------



## BOUNZIN

Happy Turket day to all my fellow photog's


----------



## Richard Slapson

Happy Thanksgiving photographers!!!


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED

Haven't come into this thread for years :0


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by the_cat_@Nov 27 2009, 08:02 AM~15795450
> *Haven't come into this thread for years :0
> *


  Photography topic still is going strong.


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 25 2009, 12:45 AM~15769692
> *
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## GRS-HPR

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Nov 27 2009, 06:22 AM~15790561
> *That shit is hot where's that at?
> *


sydney australia


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 26 2009, 01:37 PM~15790667
> *You're married and haven't done your Church wedding? :dunno:
> *


no no, we are going to re-do. 

i'm not catholic, so we couldn't do a traditional catholic church wedding.

i'm going to give up my atheist ways and do what i have to do to give the wife her church wedding.


----------



## SIDESHOW™

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 24 2009, 05:45 PM~15769692
> *
> 
> *


FUCKIN' BADD ASS!


----------



## mxcn_roc

Thanksgiving Weekend Sale Going on NOW!!!!

store.ogabel.com


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## FreDay

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 25 2009, 01:45 AM~15769692
> *
> 
> *


Awesome!
:thumbsup:


----------



## FreDay

Pictures I took in Shanghai a couple weeks ago.



























(Kung-Fu soup restaurant!)


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by FreDay_@Nov 29 2009, 01:34 PM~15812592
> *Pictures I took in Shanghai a couple weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Kung-Fu soup restaurant!)
> *


Bad ass pics


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by FreDay_@Nov 29 2009, 10:34 AM~15812592
> *Pictures I took in Shanghai a couple weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Kung-Fu soup restaurant!)
> *


i like the zoom effect on the first one


----------



## SIDESHOW™

> _Originally posted by FreDay_@Nov 29 2009, 12:34 PM~15812592
> *Pictures I took in Shanghai a couple weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Kung-Fu soup restaurant!)
> *


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by FreDay_@Nov 29 2009, 11:34 AM~15812592
> *Pictures I took in Shanghai a couple weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Kung-Fu soup restaurant!)
> *


Sick flicks!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 24 2009, 11:01 PM~15773455
> *
> My last song I danced to was "Return of the Mack" preceeded by "who let the dogs out"  :uh:
> *


WEWWWWWWWWWWWwhahhahaha....

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## nobueno

I was up the coast yesterday in Oxnard at the beach.


----------



## MikeS

:cheesy:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 30 2009, 12:09 PM~15821867
> *I was up the coast yesterday in Oxnard at the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautiful shot jae... :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 30 2009, 11:09 AM~15821867
> *I was up the coast yesterday in Oxnard at the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool shot! Danny is a cool dude! Making a trip down to Oxnard too hopefully soon. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

ttt


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## Knightstalker




----------



## NIMSTER64

for some reason I like this one. some sculpture by my house


----------



## NIMSTER64

I wish it was not cloudy. it would have looked nice with a blue sky.


----------



## BOUNZIN




----------



## Patti Dukez

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Dec 1 2009, 03:29 PM~15834448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PIC BOUNZIN :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWLYFE62

i had a couple question  wut is a good printer to use to print out quality picutures and what is the best one out there right now for the price for professional results.


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Here are a few from that wedding I just finished editing. Hope you all enjoy.

- tony valadez


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## NIMSTER64

nice I love your style.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

that is all and hope you all enjoy a little bit of wedding photos... everyone keep up the great work...


- tony valadez


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by MikeS+Nov 30 2009, 12:12 PM~15822960-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is awesome!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@Dec 1 2009, 12:07 PM~15834241
> *for some reason I like this one. some sculpture by my house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a cool pic... keep up the good work.


----------



## mxcn_roc

So...what's everyone working on? 

----

Worked on some more lighting exercises yesterday in the studio.


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## richie562

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 2 2009, 10:03 PM~15855227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*NICE SHOT!!!!!!!!!!!*
  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by richie562_@Dec 2 2009, 11:05 PM~15855256
> *NICE SHOT!!!!!!!!!!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thank you!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 2 2009, 11:03 PM~15855227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 2 2009, 11:13 PM~15855324
> *:cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 2 2009, 11:21 PM~15855389
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Dec 2 2009, 08:11 PM~15846282
> *This is awesome!!!
> *


Thanks !!


----------



## Ecalderon

Great shots fellas and ladys.....Keep them roll'n

TTT


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Dec 3 2009, 05:20 PM~15862557
> *Great shots fellas and ladys.....Keep them roll'n
> 
> TTT
> *


 :cheesy: ..........................................


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 4 2009, 12:48 AM~15866601
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is this done with photoshop is so what filter etc did you use.


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 3 2009, 01:26 AM~15854853
> *So...what's everyone working on?
> 
> ----
> 
> Worked on some more lighting exercises yesterday in the studio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




My wife's best friend was in the Miss Pennsylvania Pageant and we weren't really aloud
to shoot, but somehow I didn't get bothered ...

Man did the lighting & distance reek havoc for me, The strongest lens I had put me on the girls 
well, but obviously zoomed all the way out & the nature of what they were doing I ended up having a lot of motion blur even with a tri-pod
 I really need to get more into the manual modes ... :yes:



















the event was at the AIRPORT & this shot I was trying to capture with an airplane taken off
but then a bunch of old ladies sat at the piano & I never got the shot :angry:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA

pic i took at the Tejano super show in Odessa


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Dec 4 2009, 10:57 PM~15877347
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Dec 5 2009, 01:57 AM~15877347
> *My wife's best friend was in the Miss Pennsylvania Pageant and we weren't really aloud
> to shoot, but somehow I didn't get bothered ...
> 
> Man did the lighting & distance reek havoc for me, The strongest lens I had put me on the girls
> well, but obviously zoomed all the way out & the nature of what they were doing I ended up having a lot of motion blur even with a tri-pod
> I really need to get more into the manual modes ... :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the event was at the AIRPORT & this shot I was trying to capture with an airplane taken off
> but then a bunch of old ladies sat at the piano & I never got the shot  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Pt. 2


----------



## Howard

What's happening fellow photographers... just wanted to let you guys know about the Lowrider holiday greeting cards. Check them out...

<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=513519\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=513519</a>


----------



## lowrr




----------



## DEVINERI

hows it going everybody i just pickup a dslr ( canon t1i ), i plan on taking pics in the night club so i wanted the know what you guys would recommend for the correct, lens, flash, app., and iso. it will be a low light, smoky (fog) and there will also be the club lights. im am new to the dslr so any and all info will be great


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Man havent been in here for a few. alot of great shots! keep up the good work!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Took my friends 64 out for a lil shoot yesterday While the clouds were out!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Dec 6 2009, 11:02 PM~15895135
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these are badass! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Dec 2 2009, 08:58 AM~15843812
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is a classic pic! Damn great job! Much Respect! :worship: :worship:


----------



## Ariza photography

SOME FLICKS I TOOK THIS WEEKEND OF SOME INTRUDERS CARS


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Ariza photography_@Dec 7 2009, 07:22 PM~15904914
> *SOME FLICKS I TOOK THIS WEEKEND OF SOME INTRUDERS CARS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!!! Those are clean bro!!


----------



## Twotonz

saw the Feb issue of Lowrider Magazine and I got my first feature and car show coverage in it. Volo also has a feature in it and Mr Jae Bueno just killed it with 1 feature and 5 events covered.....you doing to much Jae


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 8 2009, 01:46 AM~15909830
> *saw the Feb issue of Lowrider Magazine and I got my first feature and car show coverage in it.  Volo also has a feature in it and Mr Jae Bueno just killed it with 1 feature and 5 events covered.....you doing to much Jae
> *


CONGRADS


----------



## Ariza photography

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 8 2009, 04:46 AM~15909830
> *saw the Feb issue of Lowrider Magazine and I got my first feature and car show coverage in it.  Volo also has a feature in it and Mr Jae Bueno just killed it with 1 feature and 5 events covered.....you doing to much Jae
> *


 :thumbsup: right on bro :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Great shots everyone !.. Definately great motivation for others *:thumbsup:


Picked up a sb600 for my nikon...


----------



## Homer Pimpson

I stopped by the camera store friday just to pick up some photo floders and they were having a vendor demo and a drwing for door prizes. So I filled out a drawing entry and they called me last night I won a new camera back pack. I don't know what kind or anything but it is free so what ever it is is cool. :biggrin: I will go pick it up later today.


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 8 2009, 02:46 AM~15909830
> *saw the Feb issue of Lowrider Magazine and I got my first feature and car show coverage in it.  Volo also has a feature in it and Mr Jae Bueno just killed it with 1 feature and 5 events covered.....you doing to much Jae
> *


Congrats tonz....Cant wait to see what you,volo and Mr bueno have in this issue. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Great shots all around fellas/ladys :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 8 2009, 09:57 AM~15911077
> *I stopped by the camera store friday just to pick up some photo floders and they were having a vendor demo and a drwing for door prizes. So I filled out a drawing entry and they called me last night I won a new camera back pack. I don't know what kind or anything but it is free so what ever it is is cool.  :biggrin:  I will go pick it up later today.
> *


Cool gift bro... :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 8 2009, 07:58 AM~15910412
> *Great shots everyone !.. Definately great motivation for others :thumbsup:
> Picked up a sb600 for my nikon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NIce ...You will love it!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Dec 8 2009, 10:08 AM~15911164
> *NIce ...You will love it!
> *


i've only played with the basic setting and already like it. Can't wait to get a little more creative with it...


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 8 2009, 09:46 AM~15909830
> *saw the Feb issue of Lowrider Magazine and I got my first feature and car show coverage in it.  Volo also has a feature in it and Mr Jae Bueno just killed it with 1 feature and 5 events covered.....you doing to much Jae
> *


 :yes: Congrats !!


----------



## MikeS

New work;

Mamiya 645M Medium format camera with 80mm 2.8 lens. Kodak 400VC color


















Nikon D300 with Cambo and 80mm Carl Zeiss Lens. Studio setup.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Just picked up my prize, it was a think tank photo camera back pack. It is really nice holds a ton of equipment and even a lap top. price on the tag was $179. :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 8 2009, 12:09 PM~15912819
> *Just picked up my prize, it was a think tank photo camera back pack. It is really nice holds a ton of equipment and even a lap top. price on the tag was $179.  :biggrin:
> *


Nice! Think Tank is great stuff! I am going to pick up their Streetwalker Pro BP this week!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 8 2009, 01:46 AM~15909830
> *saw the Feb issue of Lowrider Magazine and I got my first feature and car show coverage in it.  Volo also has a feature in it and Mr Jae Bueno just killed it with 1 feature and 5 events covered.....you doing to much Jae
> *


Congrats!  Thanks for the text on Sunday. I have not been into the LRM offices yet so I have not seen it but Joe did tell me that I have quite a few pages in the issue. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 8 2009, 12:41 PM~15913136
> *Congrats!   Thanks for the text on Sunday. I have not been into the LRM offices yet so I have not seen it but Joe did tell me that I have quite a few pages in the issue.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## Ariza photography

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 8 2009, 06:34 PM~15914872
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: ALS CAR LOOKING MEAN BRO NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Ariza photography

JOJOS RIDE FROM INTRUDERS


----------



## SWITCH HITTA

Got me a new camera :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64

> JOJOS RIDE FROM INTRUDERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Shots Bro!!


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 8 2009, 02:09 PM~15912819
> *Just picked up my prize, it was a think tank photo camera back pack. It is really nice holds a ton of equipment and even a lap top. price on the tag was $179.  :biggrin:
> *


since it holds a ton of equipment you can get another camera to keep youre d-60 company


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Spotted this 64 on my way home from work today. It's a a local dealership. Kinda cool seeing a classic among newer cars... 


























Feedback welcome. Sometimes I think I overdo the editing and saturate the pics a bit too much....


----------



## Ariza photography

MY HOMIE JAIMES 64


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI+Dec 6 2009, 11:07 PM~15895201-->
> 
> 
> 
> hows it going everybody i just pickup a dslr ( canon t1i ), i plan on taking pics in the night club so i wanted the know what you guys would recommend for the correct, lens, flash, app., and iso. it will be a low light, smoky (fog) and there will also be the club lights. im am new to the dslr so any and all info will be great
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not really into doing these types of events, but it's safe to assume that you'll be dealing with a low-low-light situations.
> 
> So, get a fast lens, f2.8 or something relatively close. Get a flash and maybe a flash-cap/ diffuser(something that is going to expand your light). Something like a Sto-Fen Omni-Bounce. Which are fairly inexpensive, $20 or so depending on your flash and where you buy it.
> 
> As far as ISO, it's up to the abilities of your camera, some of the latest camera body handle that cleaner than others. Personally, I don't mess with anything above ISO200, but that's just me.
> 
> Other than that, just shoot away and get to know your manual settings and adjust as your environment changes.
> 
> ----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2009, 01:46 AM~15909830
> *saw the Feb issue of Lowrider Magazine and I got my first feature and car show coverage in it.  Volo also has a feature in it and Mr Jae Bueno just killed it with 1 feature and 5 events covered.....you doing to much Jae
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> -----
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ariza photography_@Dec 8 2009, 08:19 PM~15918462
> *MY HOMIE JAIMES 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Always been one of my favorite rides in town. Classic Miranda's built ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 8 2009, 09:52 PM~15919976
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice sharp and vivid colors on this one.


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 8 2009, 10:14 PM~15920242
> *Nice sharp and vivid colors on this one.
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 7 2009, 05:20 PM~15902273
> *This is a classic pic! Damn great job! Much Respect!  :worship:  :worship:
> *




thanks big mando


t


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Dec 8 2009, 08:03 PM~15916720
> *since it holds a ton of equipment you can get another camera to keep youre d-60 company
> *


I'd like too but with chistmas and trying to put some money into my car haven't had much extra to spend on camera equipment.


----------



## DEVINERI

> I'm not really into doing these types of events, but it's safe to assume that you'll be dealing with a low-low-light situations.
> 
> So, get a fast lens, f2.8 or something relatively close. Get a flash and maybe a flash-cap/ diffuser(something that is going to expand your light). Something like a Sto-Fen Omni-Bounce. Which are fairly inexpensive, $20 or so depending on your flash and where you buy it.
> 
> As far as ISO, it's up to the abilities of your camera, some of the latest camera body handle that cleaner than others. Personally, I don't mess with anything above ISO200, but that's just me.
> 
> Thanks for the input will do so research


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 9 2009, 01:12 AM~15921883
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 3 2009, 02:11 AM~15856178
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Nov 24 2009, 04:45 PM~15769692
> *
> 
> *


Thats badass Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204

> *EVER SEEN A ALAMO DOPEHOUSE?*


[/quote]
Nice work Homie


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

shoot for a restaurant . . .


----------



## GRS-HPR

an old image re edit tryin to go for a horror type look any ideas would be nice


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

don't know much about P/S but here is my crack at it...


----------



## Rod Stewart

damn you, tony valadez! 

i wish i would have known of you when i got married.

your work is amazing.


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 9 2009, 12:44 PM~15924655
> *I'd like too but with chistmas and trying to put some money into my car haven't had much extra to spend on camera equipment.
> *


I hear you, but atleast you got the room, LOL!!!


----------



## SUPREME69

HOW IS EVERYONE?


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 10 2009, 11:40 PM~15945000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


niceee


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 10 2009, 11:45 PM~15945063
> *niceee
> *



thanks......


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 8 2009, 09:53 PM~15918996
> *I'm not really into doing these types of events, but it's safe to assume that you'll be dealing with a low-low-light situations.
> 
> So, get a fast lens, f2.8 or something relatively close. Get a flash and maybe a flash-cap/ diffuser(something that is going to expand your light). Something like a Sto-Fen Omni-Bounce. Which are fairly inexpensive, $20 or so depending on your flash and where you buy it.
> 
> As far as ISO, it's up to the abilities of your camera, some of the latest camera body handle that cleaner than others. Personally, I don't mess with anything above ISO200, but that's just me.
> 
> Other than that, just shoot away and get to know your manual settings and adjust as your environment changes.
> 
> ----
> :thumbsup:
> 
> -----
> Always been one of my favorite rides in town. Classic Miranda's built ride. :thumbsup:
> *


great info. I can't find any of the cd I got from you  oh well.


----------



## carsofabq

I know I know they arent lowriders, Maybe one of these days I will get to shoot one




























Thanks for looking


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 10 2009, 11:40 PM~15945000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TTT nice pics.


----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 10 2009, 10:40 PM~15945000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Dec 11 2009, 04:29 PM~15951748
> *I know I know they arent lowriders, Maybe one of these days I will get to shoot one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking
> *



Nice shots....those last two look like a combination of shots...are they?


----------



## nobueno

I was on stage with Snoop Dogg and Travis Barker Tuesday night in Hollywood.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 12 2009, 11:46 AM~15959079
> *I was on stage with Snoop Dogg and Travis Barker Tuesday night in Hollywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GOOD SHIT JAE


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 11 2009, 07:07 PM~15953431
> *Nice shots....those last two look like a combination of shots...are they?
> *



Thanks. no just a lil photochopping


----------



## Ariza photography

I WAS CRUISING MY BELAIR IN THE HOOD AND HAD TO STOP AND TAKE SOME FLICKS


----------



## GRS-HPR

TTT


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 12 2009, 02:46 PM~15959079
> *I was on stage with Snoop Dogg and Travis Barker Tuesday night in Hollywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

a pic of my bike at night under the stars and christmas lights. :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Dec 11 2009, 04:29 PM~15951748
> *I know I know they arent lowriders, Maybe one of these days I will get to shoot one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's DOPE! 


:thumbsup:


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.

Christmas came early for me! :biggrin: 









went out today to try the wide angle and fisheye.


----------



## Ecalderon

> I know I know they arent lowriders, Maybe one of these days I will get to shoot one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking





> I was on stage with Snoop Dogg and Travis Barker Tuesday night in Hollywood.





> I WAS CRUISING MY BELAIR IN THE HOOD AND HAD TO STOP AND TAKE SOME FLICKS





> a pic of my bike at night under the stars and christmas lights. :biggrin:




[/quote]


Great pictures everyone....Keep this topic roll"n


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Dec 13 2009, 07:06 PM~15970345
> *Christmas came early for me! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> went out today to try the wide angle and fisheye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice set...You going to have fun with that 10.5 F.E LENS i bought one 3 years ago but lost it at an event.But i just bought another one last year and its good to add to your family of lens.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Great pictures everyone....Keep this topic roll"n
[/quote]
 happy holidays


----------



## bkjaydog

> Christmas came early for me! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> went out today to try the wide angle and fisheye.
> 
> Nice, I put a fisheye on my wishlist this year


----------



## Ariza photography

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Dec 13 2009, 10:35 PM~15971276
> *Nice set...You going to have fun with that 10.5 F.E LENS i bought one 3 years ago but lost it at an event.But i just bought another one last year and its good to add to your family of lens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: nice shot that lens is sick :thumbsup:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 13 2009, 06:00 PM~15970292
> *That's DOPE!
> :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks man, had to clone out a lot the windows had bad reflections


----------



## My95Fleety

I have a question. Hopefully someone can help me out. Why do different cameras that are the same megapixels have different prices or different model #'s? Example: Nikon D3000 and Nikon D80, arent they the same megapixels? what's the difference?

Is $300 a good price for a used Nikon D80 with lens, card, and battery/charger?

Any help would be appreciated. I'm probably going to buy that D80 this afternoon.

Thanks


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

for those of you in my neck of the woods, feel free to swing by.....

- tony valadez


----------



## MR GREGGO

Flick of my homeboy Dalow, a famous european lowrider builder...









Flick of my homie DOUK president Luxurious France


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Dec 14 2009, 02:15 PM~15977084
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flick of my homeboy Dalow, a famous european lowrider builder...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flick of my homie DOUK president Luxurious France
> *





Nice to see yah Big Homie :wave:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA




----------



## mxcn_roc

From a session yesterday:


----------



## MR GREGGO

Nice...


----------



## Ariza photography

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 15 2009, 02:42 AM~15984833
> *From a session yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: nice bro what kind or lighting and iso did you use


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 14 2009, 11:42 PM~15984833
> *From a session yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



very nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BOUNZIN

a pic from a few weeks ago


----------



## Hannibal Lector

nice!


----------



## SouthsideLife

Some pics I took at a Rollerz Only Toys 4 Tots show here in Austin....


----------



## GRS-HPR

love mr greggos work tighttt


----------



## TuCamote

found these for sell locally, can you guys tell me what is worth buying here, it's for my D90, thanks

Nikon 18-200mm f/3.5 ed vr zoom lens $570 w/ hood, box and manual 

Nikon 50mm f/ 1.8 $110 w/ box,manual and UV Filter 

Sigma 10-20mm f/ 4Ultra wide angle $340 w/ hood, box and manual


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Dec 16 2009, 07:28 AM~15997031
> *found these for sell locally, can you guys tell me what is worth buying here, it's for my D90, thanks
> 
> Nikon 18-200mm f/3.5 ed vr zoom lens $570 w/ hood, box and manual
> 
> Nikon 50mm f/ 1.8 $110 w/ box,manual and UV Filter
> 
> Sigma 10-20mm f/ 4Ultra wide angle $340 w/ hood, box and manual
> *


All of em! :biggrin: 

18-200 ~ wide range covered. good all around lens

50mm ~ good portrait lens

10-20 ~ wide angle 

I have the 50mm and the 10-20. I used to have the 18-200 but sold it.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 15 2009, 10:24 PM~15994931
> *Some pics I took at a Rollerz Only Toys 4 Tots show here in Austin....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 14 2009, 11:42 PM~15984833
> *From a session yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice Carlos!


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 16 2009, 10:40 AM~15997393
> *Nice!
> *


Thanks!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Alot of tight work in here! Here is something I took this past weekend


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Dec 16 2009, 03:28 PM~15997031
> *found these for sell locally, can you guys tell me what is worth buying here, it's for my D90, thanks
> 
> Nikon 18-200mm f/3.5 ed vr zoom lens $570 w/ hood, box and manual
> 
> Nikon 50mm f/ 1.8 $110 w/ box,manual and UV Filter
> 
> Sigma 10-20mm f/ 4Ultra wide angle $340 w/ hood, box and manual
> *


I have that one, it works beautifully !! 

If you would ask me: buy the 50mm F/1.8 great portrait lens.


----------



## MR GREGGO

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 16 2009, 09:39 AM~15997381
> *All of em!  :biggrin:
> 
> 18-200 ~ wide range covered. good all around lens
> 
> 50mm ~ good portrait lens
> 
> 10-20 ~ wide angle
> 
> I have the 50mm and the 10-20. I used to have the 18-200 but sold it.
> *


i'm totally agree...those 3 lens are great...the 50 mm is THE lens you need for portrait...and tha 10-20 is a cool wild angle...those 3 lens are what you need for doing all kind of work.

thanx GRS-HPR.


----------



## RagTreySS

I want to buy my wife a nice camera between $100 to $500 for Christmas. Any recommendations? Neither her nor I are photographers, however, I'd like to get her something that takes nice pictures..


----------



## GRS-HPR




----------



## weatmaster

So u all prefer the Sigma 10-20mm 4-5,6 EX DC HSM instead of the Nikon AF G DX 10,5/2,8 FISHEYE ?


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Dec 18 2009, 11:21 PM~16026209
> *So u all prefer the Sigma 10-20mm 4-5,6 EX DC HSM instead of the Nikon AF G DX 10,5/2,8 FISHEYE ?
> *


Nope, two different lens. One is a wide angle and one is a fisheye.


----------



## MikeS

_A child asked his father if he could prove there was a god. 
"I can't prove it, he said." 
"It is like the wind, you can feel it but you can't see it."
_









Marloes


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Dec 19 2009, 03:51 AM~16027423
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

ITS BEGINING TO LOOK ALOT LIKE CHRISTMAS* :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

NICE PICS EVERYONE.

FOR ALL THE OC, LA, IE PHOTOGRAPHERS CHECK THIS OUT, ITS TONIGHT, ILL BE THERE


----------



## FreDay

Hello winter...


----------



## carsofabq

Quiet in here 


Went to do a shoot at the SF railyards bad ass place lot of history and Decay


----------



## Ecalderon

Great pictures .....great hdr images


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Dec 20 2009, 08:43 AM~16036933
> *Quiet in here
> Went to do a shoot at the SF railyards bad ass place lot of history and Decay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tight pics :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

one from last nites cruise


----------



## Infamous James

> Quiet in here
> Went to do a shoot at the SF railyards bad ass place lot of history and Decay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BADASS PLACE...BUT SOMEBODY SHOOTIN BLANKS... :uh:


----------



## carsofabq

> Quiet in here
> Went to do a shoot at the SF railyards bad ass place lot of history and Decay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BADASS PLACE...BUT SOMEBODY SHOOTIN BLANKS... :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have filmed a lot of movies there lately. Wild hogs, Terminator Salvation, Transformers...
Click to expand...


----------



## Ariza photography

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Dec 20 2009, 03:09 PM~16037888
> *one from last nites cruise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: thats a sick pics bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Dec 20 2009, 08:57 PM~16042162
> *They have filmed a lot of movies there lately. Wild hogs, Terminator Salvation, Transformers...
> *


  thats what i was thinking...had to be a show of some sort...


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## FreDay

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 21 2009, 01:16 PM~16044708
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Really cool pic! nice perspective.


----------



## My95Fleety

My name is Jorge, Pretty new to the layitlow forums so you guys don't know me. But always in here looking at all the pics ALL you layitlow photogs post up and coming in here made me want to buy a cam and take some pics.

I just picked up this (used) Nikon D80 with a Nikkor 18-135mm lens. Still learning how to use it. But will practice and get there.


----------



## BOUNZIN

my near death experince





























this was about a block away from the van









i was getting in the van and for some reason i had a feeling to jump on the floor board and just then this car grazed my hip and spun me around and with the impact the window exploded and got glass all in my arms


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Dec 21 2009, 04:49 PM~16045566
> *My name is Jorge, Pretty new to the layitlow forums so you guys don't know me. But always in here looking at all the pics ALL you layitlow photogs post up and coming in here made me want to buy a cam and take some pics.
> 
> I just picked up this (used) Nikon D80 with a Nikkor 18-135mm lens. Still learning how to use it. But will practice and get there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


welcome Jorge.


----------



## BOUNZIN

if i had my d90 the pics would of came out better


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Dec 21 2009, 01:13 PM~16046884
> *my near death experince
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was about a block away from the van
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was getting in the van and for some reason i had a feeling to jump on the floor board and just then this car grazed my hip and spun me around and with the impact the window exploded and got glass all in my arms
> *


Dammit!! Glad you're ok bro!


----------



## nobueno

Nice work Big Mike and Tony!  

Great photos everyone!  Welcome Jorge! :wave: Score one more for the Nikon team! :biggrin: 

Bounzin, glad to hear you were not seriously hurt. :0 

Here's a couple from yesterday and last night.


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 21 2009, 12:31 PM~16047571
> *Dammit!! Glad you're ok bro!
> *


thanks bro im hoping the car aint totaled


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 21 2009, 12:46 PM~16047686
> *Nice work Big Mike and Tony!
> 
> Great photos everyone!   Welcome Jorge! :wave: Score one more for the Nikon team!  :biggrin:
> 
> Bounzin, glad to hear you were not seriously hurt.  :0
> 
> Here's a couple from yesterday and last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the bike shot is fucking sick Jae!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Bobby from Society unloading one of their rides!


----------



## mxcn_roc

I really like this one, Jae. Almost looks like it was lit with colored gels and multiple strobes. 

:thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 21 2009, 12:46 PM~16047686
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----

Also, nice work everyone. I've seen a lot of improvement coming from everyone that post religiously in this thread throughout the year. That's what it's all about. 

With that said. Lets look forward to another productive year and keep progressing and learning new techniques and building on others. 

If everyone is down, lets all post what each individual considers their best work from the year. Sort of like an individual review of ones work from 2009. 

I'm going to go and pick out at least 10 of my images that I've worked on this year and post them in consecutive order. Whatever number of images you want to post, feel free to do so. If you only have 5 or you're that proud of 20, go ahead and post them.


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 21 2009, 08:53 PM~16052578
> *I really like this one, Jae. Almost looks like it was lit with colored gels and multiple strobes.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> ----
> 
> Also, nice work everyone. I've seen a lot of improvement coming from everyone that post religiously in this thread throughout the year. That's what it's all about.
> 
> With that said. Lets look forward to another productive year and keep progressing and learning new techniques and building on others.
> 
> If everyone is down, lets all post what each individual considers their best work from the year. Sort of like an individual review of ones work from 2009.
> 
> I'm going to go and pick out at least 10 of my images that I've worked on this year and post them in consecutive order. Whatever number of images you want to post, feel free to do so. If you only have 5 or you're that proud of 20, go ahead and post them.
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 21 2009, 08:53 PM~16052578
> *
> 
> Also, nice work everyone. I've seen a lot of improvement coming from everyone that post religiously in this thread throughout the year. That's what it's all about.
> 
> With that said. Lets look forward to another productive year and keep progressing and learning new techniques and building on others.
> 
> If everyone is down, lets all post what each individual considers their best work from the year. Sort of like an individual review of ones work from 2009.
> 
> I'm going to go and pick out at least 10 of my images that I've worked on this year and post them in consecutive order. Whatever number of images you want to post, feel free to do so. If you only have 5 or you're that proud of 20, go ahead and post them.
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 21 2009, 10:53 PM~16052578
> *I really like this one, Jae. Almost looks like it was lit with colored gels and multiple strobes.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> ----
> 
> Also, nice work everyone. I've seen a lot of improvement coming from everyone that post religiously in this thread throughout the year. That's what it's all about.
> 
> With that said. Lets look forward to another productive year and keep progressing and learning new techniques and building on others.
> 
> If everyone is down, lets all post what each individual considers their best work from the year. Sort of like an individual review of ones work from 2009.
> 
> I'm going to go and pick out at least 10 of my images that I've worked on this year and post them in consecutive order. Whatever number of images you want to post, feel free to do so. If you only have 5 or you're that proud of 20, go ahead and post them.
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 21 2009, 07:53 PM~16052578
> *I really like this one, Jae. Almost looks like it was lit with colored gels and multiple strobes.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> ----
> 
> Also, nice work everyone. I've seen a lot of improvement coming from everyone that post religiously in this thread throughout the year. That's what it's all about.
> 
> With that said. Lets look forward to another productive year and keep progressing and learning new techniques and building on others.
> 
> If everyone is down, lets all post what each individual considers their best work from the year. Sort of like an individual review of ones work from 2009.
> 
> I'm going to go and pick out at least 10 of my images that I've worked on this year and post them in consecutive order. Whatever number of images you want to post, feel free to do so. If you only have 5 or you're that proud of 20, go ahead and post them.
> 
> 
> *


good idea Carlos. Im going to start going thru some of my work from this year....hopefully there will be a lot of participants


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32




----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Dec 21 2009, 11:48 AM~16047192
> *welcome Jorge.
> *


Thanks!


----------



## My95Fleety

> Great photos everyone!  Welcome Jorge! :wave: Score one more for the Nikon team! :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks! Hope to capture some worthy pics with my NIKON:thumbsup: to post up!


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 22 2009, 04:53 AM~16052578
> *I really like this one, Jae. Almost looks like it was lit with colored gels and multiple strobes.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> ----
> 
> Also, nice work everyone. I've seen a lot of improvement coming from everyone that post religiously in this thread throughout the year. That's what it's all about.
> 
> With that said. Lets look forward to another productive year and keep progressing and learning new techniques and building on others.
> 
> If everyone is down, lets all post what each individual considers their best work from the year. Sort of like an individual review of ones work from 2009.
> 
> I'm going to go and pick out at least 10 of my images that I've worked on this year and post them in consecutive order. Whatever number of images you want to post, feel free to do so. If you only have 5 or you're that proud of 20, go ahead and post them.
> 
> 
> *


I would love to see that. :cheesy:


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 21 2009, 12:46 PM~16047686
> *Nice work Big Mike and Tony!
> 
> Great photos everyone!   Welcome Jorge! :wave: Score one more for the Nikon team!  :biggrin:
> 
> Bounzin, glad to hear you were not seriously hurt.  :0
> 
> Here's a couple from yesterday and last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   THESE ARE AWESOME...


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 21 2009, 04:16 AM~16044708
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Gorgeous shot!


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 22 2009, 01:21 PM~16058944
> *Gorgeous shot!
> *



Thank's!


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by FreDay_@Dec 21 2009, 05:07 AM~16044763
> *Really cool pic! nice perspective.
> *



Thank's


----------



## Just_Looking

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 21 2009, 04:16 AM~16044708
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Picture. Dream On, :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc+Dec 21 2009, 07:53 PM~16052578-->
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this one, Jae. Almost looks like it was lit with colored gels and multiple strobes.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> ----
> 
> Also, nice work everyone. I've seen a lot of improvement coming from everyone that post religiously in this thread throughout the year. That's what it's all about.
> 
> With that said. Lets look forward to another productive year and keep progressing and learning new techniques and building on others.
> 
> If everyone is down, lets all post what each individual considers their best work from the year. Sort of like an individual review of ones work from 2009.
> 
> I'm going to go and pick out at least 10 of my images that I've worked on this year and post them in consecutive order. Whatever number of images you want to post, feel free to do so. If you only have 5 or you're that proud of 20, go ahead and post them.
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Dec 21 2009, 09:29 PM~16053740
> *good idea Carlos.  Im going to start going thru some of my work from this year....hopefully there will be a lot of participants
> *


x2 :yes:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

*Wondering if you guys could point me in the right direction. I picked up an SB-600 a few weeks ago because I wanted to experiment with off camera flash. Well today i started playing with it and read that the SB-600 can be used with your built in flash as a wireless trigger, however I also realized that my D40 doesn't have the commander mode. So here I am trying to decide wich route to go now... From what I understand the SB-800 will allow you to use the pop up flash with a D40, but I don't want to go off and spend money on another speedlight.

So my other option is to use a wireless trigger. Are any of you guys using the Cactus or Pocket Wizzards ? 

Eventually i'll upgrade to a D70 or higher, but for now I have to work with what I have..*


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 23 2009, 12:06 PM~16067230
> *Wondering if you guys could point me in the right direction. I picked up an SB-600 a few weeks ago because I wanted to experiment with off camera flash. Well today i started playing with it and read that the SB-600 can be used with your built in flash as a wireless trigger, however I also realized that my D40 doesn't have the commander mode. So here I am trying to decide wich route to go now... From what I understand the SB-800 will allow you to use the pop up flash with a D40, but I don't want to go off and spend money on another speedlight.
> 
> So my other option is to use a wireless trigger. Are any of you guys using the Cactus or Pocket Wizzards ?
> 
> Eventually i'll upgrade to a D70 or higher, but for now I have to work with what I have..
> *


Check these out...

Wireless Flash Trigger from Ebay











Thinking about buying myself.  I have an SB-600 also and a D80. It's nice to use the D80 as the commander when I have my flash somewhat in front of me, but at times I want to use it where it's not visible to the camera so the flash won't fire. That's why I want to get these wireless triggers. A friend of mine has them and they work great for him. Not very expensive either. 

Don't know if anybody else on here has tried them. Anybody?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 23 2009, 11:47 AM~16067733
> *Check these out...
> 
> Wireless Flash Trigger from Ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking about buying myself.    I have an SB-600 also and a D80. It's nice to use the D80 as the commander when I have my flash somewhat in front of me, but at times I want to use it where it's not visible to the camera so the flash won't fire. That's why I want to get these wireless triggers. A friend of mine has them and they work great for him. Not very expensive either.
> 
> Don't know if anybody else on here has tried them. Anybody?
> *


Cool. Do you know what the range is on this one? I read that some wireless triggers only have a range of up to 15 feet, that's why they're so cost friendly.

The Pocket Wizard on the other hand has a further range but at a higher price...


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 23 2009, 01:45 PM~16068283
> *Cool. Do you know what the range is on this one? I read that some wireless triggers only have a range of up to 15 feet, that's why they're so cost friendly.
> 
> The Pocket Wizard on the other hand has a further range but at a higher price...
> *



You know my friend was telling me about that. But he put a wire SOMEWHERE on either the transmitter or receiver (not sure which one) and it boost the signal and gave a further range. Let me ask him what he did. Also gonna look on youtube. I'm sure someone has a how to video.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 23 2009, 01:55 PM~16069056
> *You know my friend was telling me about that. But he put a wire SOMEWHERE on either the transmitter or receiver (not sure which one) and it boost the signal and gave a further range. Let me ask him what he did. Also gonna look on youtube. I'm sure someone has a how to video.
> *


didnt even think to look on youtube


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Dec 22 2009, 06:54 PM~16062127
> *Nice Picture. Dream On, :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thank you!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

oh SNAP thats hella bad ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! good work! these pics will look awsome in sprockets magazine!


----------



## TuCamote

Happy holidays from me and my family to all of my LIL family.


----------



## CUZICAN




----------



## ~TRU~




----------



## nobueno




----------



## DEVINERI

Hows it going everyone just wanted to share some of my pics with you i just picked up a CANON T1I it came with the stock kit lens, i also picked up 17-55 f/2.8 and a 580 flash 










Here are a couple of pics from the clubs over the past few weeks...





































Please let me know what you like or dont like Thank You


----------



## DEVINERI




----------



## lowrr




----------



## Twotonz

Here I go with my best of 2009. In order by date.

2/17/09









3/14/09









3/21/09









4/19/09


----------



## Twotonz

5/10/09









5/24/09









5/30/09









6/14/09


----------



## Twotonz

7/03/09









7/12/09









7/19/09









8/01/09


----------



## Twotonz

8/15/09









8/23/09









9/04/09









9/06/09


----------



## Twotonz

10/11/09 broke a nail on this one...lol









10/25/09









11/08/09









11/09/09


----------



## Twotonz

11/14/09









11/21/09









11/21/09









12/05/09 couldnt ask for a better way to end the year


----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 24 2009, 07:56 PM~16083229
> *7/03/09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeS

Merry X-Mas to everyone. 

@TwoTonz, Nice set of photo's !!


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Dec 25 2009, 04:25 AM~16085631
> *Merry X-Mas to everyone.
> 
> @TwoTonz, Nice set of photo's !!
> 
> *



x2 Pinche TwoTonz... estas cabron compa.. :thumbsup: :worship: :wow:


----------



## Twotonz

thanks fellas


----------



## mxcn_roc

Great year, Tonz. Definitely looking forward to what you get down with for 2010. :thumbsup: 

----

Here is my first part of the year:
02 & 03/09 -- Danielle and Mya









---

I'll post up the rest in the next couple of days.


----------



## Twotonz

thanks Carlos.....yeah it was deffinetly a good year for me.

Good set so far man....cant wait until you post up the rest of them to see the improvments....i know you've been working on your lighting tech a lot


----------



## LurchPP

Still just starting out on what i do just wanted to gather some opinion if i should give up or keep going ???


----------



## 72 kutty

A couple pics I have been messing with this weekend...
Shot this one real quick out in Vegas on a Twotonz shoot for Impalas Mag








Max's 64 at the Socio's show in Sac








Marisol with Bernies ride from a shoot for Ranflas Mag









Foolin around with a pic from about a month ago..


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by LurchPP_@Dec 26 2009, 08:22 PM~16097641
> *Still just starting out on what i do just wanted to gather some opinion if i should give up or keep going ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


honestly bro thats your call if you want to give up or keep going. Only you know how serious you going to take this photography thing. You dont just buy a camera and instently gain a title of "photographer". You have to put in a lot of work and time into the photography game.

Like they say in the movie Fight Club "putting feathers up your butt dont make you a chicken"


----------



## Twotonz

wheres everybody at? this topic really slowed down....after Vegas this topic was on fire


----------



## MikeS

2009:

Lowriding with friends


















Oradour-Sur-Glane story









With a friend started a local skateboard company and shot the photo's for the first ad









Got the privilage to show my "Portraits with Americans" series 3 times one of them was in a art museum and the other 2 during art festivals.









Finished all my school assignments (on time :biggrin: )








_"A child asked his father if he could prove there was a god. 
"I can't prove it, he said." 
"It is like the wind, you can feel it but you can't see it."_

Had to made a selfportrait for dutch fashion magazine Blend reffering to the youth Project SoloS. Should be out 2010.

Random














































Goals for 2010:
Get my Photography diploma
Find funds to totally shift from digital to Medium format film
Start new study and focus only on documentary and portrait photography.
Get my Glasshouse rolling


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 27 2009, 02:17 AM~16098834
> *honestly bro thats your call if you want to give up or keep going.  Only you know how serious you going to take this photography thing.  You dont just buy a camera and instently gain a title of "photographer".  You have to put in a lot of work and time into the photography game.
> 
> Like they say in the movie Fight Club "putting feathers up your butt dont make you a chicken"
> *




I agree; was actually questioning the level of interest if your willing to give up that quickly / easily.
BUT Twotonz said it perfectly so well leave it at that ...


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 26 2009, 10:39 PM~16099023
> *wheres everybody at?  this topic really slowed down....after Vegas this topic was on fire
> *


x2 i havent done much, i should hit up some places this weekend just to take some pics...cant wait for the pics after majestics new years tho! :cheesy:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 27 2009, 02:39 AM~16099023
> *wheres everybody at?  this topic really slowed down....after Vegas this topic was on fire
> *



I hope it doesn't die out ... I wish I contributed more, not much to shoot around here Especially car wise, but our world of wheels is coming up in February.

Great job Kutty, Twotonz, MikeS ( great goals as well - best of luck ) 

Here's my re-caps in no specific order ...


----------



## MikeS

Thanks Steel City Fam.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Dec 27 2009, 05:21 AM~16099875
> *Goals for 2010:
> Get my Photography diploma
> Find funds to totally shift from digital to Medium format film
> Start new study and focus only on documentary and portrait photography.
> Get my Glasshouse rolling
> *


why the change?


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE+Dec 27 2009, 10:26 AM~16101062-->
> 
> 
> 
> x2 i havent done much, i should hit up some places this weekend just to take some pics...cant wait for the pics after majestics new years tho!  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im not making it to the Majestics after all
> <!--QuoteBegin-Steel City Fam_@Dec 27 2009, 10:37 AM~16101162
> *I hope it doesn't die out ... I wish I contributed more, not much to shoot around here Especially car wise, but our world of wheels is coming up in February.
> 
> Great job Kutty, Twotonz, MikeS ( great goals as well - best of luck )
> 
> Here's my re-caps in no specific order ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


best one right imo....looks like you got a good eye for wedding photography


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by MikeS+Dec 27 2009, 02:58 PM~16101333-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Steel City Fam.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Dec 27 2009, 03:57 PM~16101809
> *best one right imo....looks like you got a good eye for wedding photography
> *


Thanks teach ...

Funny cause thats my least favorite :yessad:


----------



## My95Fleety

Not trying to compare to any of the other great pics on here, but just wanted to post something up. This one of the first pics I took trying out my camera after I recently bought it last week. I had never owned a DSLR, I'm new to the photography game.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Dec 27 2009, 12:19 PM~16101989
> *:thumbsup:
> Thanks teach ...
> 
> Funny cause thats my least favorite :yessad:
> *


different eyes see different things


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.

Not much but hope everyone had a good and safe christmas! Lets see how the new years comes out someone should be able to get some good pics of drunken friends or firework shows. either way be safe out their. :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno

2010 goals

Move up to Full Frame Nikon

Enroll in a photography class

learn how to use lighting 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Some of my favorites from 2009


----------



## Twotonz

bad ass Jae....looks like it was definetly a real good year for you


----------



## Twotonz

now my goals for 2010

get the f/2.8 24-70 and the f/2.8 70-200

learn lighting techniques

and use strobes in most (if not all) my photoshoots


----------



## LaidbackLuis

my 2010 goals:

-Take some afternoon photography courses at the local community college.
-Learn my camera like the back of my hand.
-Practice
-Practice
-Practice


----------



## PROVOK

My goals:
-own atleast 5 flashes
-get full frame for xmas
-upgrade my computer(new motherboard, processor and memory)
-start making money from photography
-get fisheye lens


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 27 2009, 08:01 PM~16105174
> *2010 goals
> 
> Move up to Full Frame Nikon
> 
> Enroll in a photography class
> 
> learn how to use lighting
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Some of my favorites from 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Real Serious Photography!

2010 Goals 
Buy myself a REAL camera, and start shootin until I get on the level of a TwoTonz, Jae Bueno, or BIG MIKE :yes:


----------



## 72 kutty

Not sure if I posted this one yet...but I liked this pic.


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 26 2009, 11:17 PM~16098834
> *honestly bro thats your call if you want to give up or keep going.  Only you know how serious you going to take this photography thing.  You dont just buy a camera and instently gain a title of "photographer".  You have to put in a lot of work and time into the photography game.
> 
> Like they say in the movie Fight Club "putting feathers up your butt dont make you a chicken"
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 27 2009, 08:01 PM~16105174
> *2010 goals
> 
> Move up to Full Frame Nikon
> 
> Enroll in a photography class
> 
> learn how to use lighting
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Some of my favorites from 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pics Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 24 2009, 08:53 PM~16083203
> *5/10/09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5/24/09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5/30/09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6/14/09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 24 2009, 01:50 PM~16079853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 21 2009, 04:16 AM~16044708
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shot Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 12 2009, 11:46 AM~15959079
> *I was on stage with Snoop Dogg and Travis Barker Tuesday night in Hollywood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ

2010 Goals:

1. Continue to improve on my style of photograhy
2. improve on my own quality
3. get a few new lenses
4. Pull a page in *LOWRIDER MAGAZINE!*...I feel its going to happen this year! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 28 2009, 03:39 PM~16112536
> *2010 Goals:
> 
> 1. Continue to improve on my style of photograhy
> 2. improve on my own quality
> 3. get a few new lenses
> 4. Pull a page in LOWRIDER MAGAZINE!...I feel its going to happen this year!  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Have not been on here in a few days and noticed I am not the only one. Everyone posting your best of 2009 - my hat off to all of you, great shots everyone. I would do the same but I do not want to flutter the forum with wedding images....

Everyone have a great and safe New Year's Eve and look forward to not only posting but viewing everyone's work.

- tony valadez


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 28 2009, 03:39 PM~16112536
> *2010 Goals:
> 
> 1. Continue to improve on my style of photograhy
> 2. improve on my own quality
> 3. get a few new lenses
> 4. Pull a page in LOWRIDER MAGAZINE!...I feel its going to happen this year!  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is a really nice picture! Very worthy of being in a Lowrider Magazine feature :thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 27 2009, 08:01 PM~16105174
> *2010 goals
> 
> Move up to Full Frame Nikon
> 
> Enroll in a photography class
> 
> learn how to use lighting
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Some of my favorites from 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


All your pics are bad azz! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety+Dec 27 2009, 04:43 PM~16102189-->
> 
> 
> 
> Not trying to compare to any of the other great pics on here, but just wanted to post something up. This one of the first pics I took trying out my camera after I recently bought it last week. I had never owned a DSLR, I'm new to the photography game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome - good beginning shot :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2009, 05:08 PM~16102363
> *different eyes see different things
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True dat ... Appreciate it :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@Dec 28 2009, 09:43 AM~16109025
> *my 2010 goals:
> 
> -Take some afternoon photography courses at the local community college.
> -Learn my camera like the back of my hand.
> -Practice
> -Practice
> -Practice
> *


I really should mirror these ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Ariza photography

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Dec 28 2009, 06:40 PM~16112553
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Ariza photography

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 28 2009, 06:39 PM~16112536
> *2010 Goals:
> 
> 1. Continue to improve on my style of photograhy
> 2. improve on my own quality
> 3. get a few new lenses
> 4. Pull a page in LOWRIDER MAGAZINE!...I feel its going to happen this year!  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 27 2009, 11:57 AM~16101809
> *im not making it to the Majestics after all
> *


  that sucks homie, i was looking forward to drinkin some cold ones with you and the homies. its all good theres always next show :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FatAl 63

2010 Goals 
*Get My NIKON D5000 :biggrin: 
*Take some photography classes
*Shoot pics daily to better my skills and get more familiar with the NIKON


----------



## My95Fleety

> Welcome - good beginning shot :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks homie!


----------



## MR GREGGO

some bad azz flicks...as always Jae kill us with his firme work....

2010 goals:
-Try to catch the "most beautifull" light...but i think it's like trying to catch the most beautifull woman of the world...impossible
-Keep reppin tha "lifestyle" with my flicks
-and become a better photographer.


----------



## CUZICAN

I have a question to all of the Kings of Photography. I am a little above the novice stage in my photography however, I still want the best quality available what is a good "Starter" camera without completely breaking the bank?


----------



## LurchPP

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 27 2009, 12:17 AM~16098834
> *honestly bro thats your call if you want to give up or keep going.  Only you know how serious you going to take this photography thing.  You dont just buy a camera and instently gain a title of "photographer".  You have to put in a lot of work and time into the photography game.
> 
> Like they say in the movie Fight Club "putting feathers up your butt dont make you a chicken"
> *


Thanks i love to do it just i guess need to keep figuring out my way of doing it... and i love everyones work on here, it makes you wanna do more and try more. Happy New year to Everyone !


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 29 2009, 04:38 AM~16119816
> *I have a question to all of the Kings of Photography. I am a little above the novice stage in my photography however, I still want the best quality available what is a good "Starter" camera without completely breaking the bank?
> *


whats your budget?


----------



## Ariza photography

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 27 2009, 02:17 AM~16098834
> *honestly bro thats your call if you want to give up or keep going.  Only you know how serious you going to take this photography thing.  You dont just buy a camera and instently gain a title of "photographer".  You have to put in a lot of work and time into the photography game.
> 
> Like they say in the movie Fight Club "putting feathers up your butt dont make you a chicken"
> *


 :thumbsup:    :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 29 2009, 12:38 PM~16122492
> *whats your budget?
> *


X2! That's the most important question.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 27 2009, 08:46 PM~16105684
> *bad ass Jae....looks like it was definetly a real good year for you
> *


Thanks Twotonz, I can't complain. I got to shot alot of great people, cars and events and I connected LRM with a sick photographer that is based in NorCal.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 29 2009, 12:26 PM~16122854
> *Thanks Twotonz, I can't complain. I got to shot alot of great people, cars and events and I connected LRM with a sick photographer that is based in NorCal.
> *


You connected a photographer with LRM  I am for ever greatful Jae


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Dec 28 2009, 05:29 PM~16113602
> *All your pics are bad azz! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks! I hope to improve my skills in 2010.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 29 2009, 01:27 PM~16122860
> *You connected a Super Talented photographer with LRM   I am for ever greatful Jae
> *


Corrected! :biggrin: 

No BS, I knew you were the man for the job when Joe asked me to find him someone in NorCal. :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

These are the cameras Ive bought in the last 6years in order of when I bought them:

Canon A-1 (35mm)
Canon Rebel (35mm)
HP Photosmart 850 (my first digital was a point and shoot)
Canon Rebel (digital)
Sony F828 (digital)
Canon 40D (digital)
Canon 50D (digital)
Canon 5D Mark II
Kodak (point and shoot) for those days i want to get drunk and take picture but not have to worry about damaging my DSLR

I still have all my cameras except for the 40D that I used to upgrade to the 50D and the Canon Rebel (digital), that my older brother now owns


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Dec 29 2009, 04:15 AM~16119637
> *some bad azz flicks...as always Jae kill us with his firme work....
> 
> 2010 goals:
> -Try to catch the "most beautifull" light...but i think it's like trying to catch the most beautifull woman of the world...impossible
> -Keep reppin tha "lifestyle" with my flicks
> -and become a better photographer.
> *


MR GREGGO, you are one to talk! :biggrin: Your _*FIRME*_ work has been an inspiration for me and many others. We all share the same goals in one way or another and I am happy that we encourage each other and do not hate on each other.


----------



## Richard Slapson

Some of mine from '09. Wish I could have shot more in the later months but school got in the way.


----------



## Richard Slapson




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 29 2009, 01:33 PM~16122901
> *These are the cameras Ive bought in the last 6years in order of when I bought them:
> 
> Canon A-1 (35mm)
> Canon Rebel (35mm)
> HP Photosmart 850 (my first digital was a point and shoot)
> Canon Rebel (digital)
> Sony F828 (digital)
> Canon 40D (digital)
> Canon 50D (digital)
> Canon 5D Mark II
> Kodak (point and shoot) for those days i want to get drunk and take picture but not have to worry about damaging my DSLR
> 
> I still have all my cameras except for the 40D that I used to upgrade to the 50D and the Canon Rebel (digital), that my older brother now owns
> *


are you selling any of them ?


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 28 2009, 05:39 PM~16112536
> *2010 Goals:
> 
> 1. Continue to improve on my style of photograhy
> 2. improve on my own quality
> 3. get a few new lenses
> 4. Pull a page in LOWRIDER MAGAZINE!...I feel its going to happen this year!  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Confidence! make it happen holmes


----------



## CUZICAN

Under $800.00


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠




----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Dec 29 2009, 01:12 PM~16123256
> *are you selling any of them ?
> *


Im going to sell my 50D around tax time, so I can pick up another 5D Mark II....and the other ones....I think im just going to keep them and maybe put up some type of display with them when I get my house


----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 29 2009, 04:38 AM~16119816
> *I have a question to all of the Kings of Photography. I am a little above the novice stage in my photography however, I still want the best quality available what is a good "Starter" camera without completely breaking the bank?
> *


I was wondering the same thing. Been looking into the Nikon D5000 or D90 not sure wich would be a best, looking to spend about a "G".


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 29 2009, 12:32 PM~16122894
> *Corrected!  :biggrin:
> 
> No BS, I knew you were the man for the job when Joe asked me to find him someone in NorCal.  :biggrin:
> *


 :worship: thank you Jae. Ive deffinetly been putting in a lot of work.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 29 2009, 02:11 PM~16123889
> *Under $800.00
> *


You aint got to many options at that price. If you can wait a lil and come up with a couple hundred more to invest I would recomend you the Canon 50D. Ive see it somewhere online were it comes with the 18-200mm lense (not the highest quality of lense but its a real good all around lense)

Best Buy link to 800 camera
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Canon+-+EOS+Di...3&skuId=9318954


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 30 2009, 02:30 AM~16131200
> *You aint got to many options at that price.  If you can wait a lil and come up with a couple hundred more to invest I would recomend you the Canon 50D.  Ive see it somewhere online were it comes with the 18-200mm lense (not the highest quality of lense but its a real good all around lense)
> 
> Best Buy link to 800 camera
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Canon+-+EOS+Di...3&skuId=9318954
> *




I was afraid you would say that! I don't want to settle though so I gues I'll have to stack a lil more paper . Thanks Tonz


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 30 2009, 04:50 AM~16131549
> *I was afraid you would say that! I don't want to settle though so I gues I'll have to stack a lil more paper . Thanks Tonz
> *


from my experince I would say thats the best route to go since I keep upgrading to a newer camera every so often. To be honest with you if I wasnt shooting for LRM I wouldnt of upgraded to the 5D and just kept the 50D


----------



## weatmaster

Pretty much the first shot with my Nikon 10,5 Fisheye on my also new D90 - still undecided if i may change the lens to an ultra wide angle like sigma 10-20 or nikon 12-24


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 28 2009, 06:39 PM~16112536
> *2010 Goals:
> 
> 1. Continue to improve on my style of photograhy
> 2. improve on my own quality
> 3. get a few new lenses
> 4. Pull a page in LOWRIDER MAGAZINE!...I feel its going to happen this year!  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72

Big ups to all the photographers on lil! I have learned alot from all you guys in here, and i am trying to get better all the time. Startin the new year i am gonna try gettin some of my better photos i have taken posted up in here to get some opinions.

To twotonz,tony valdez,nobueno,fisheye,72kutty,bigmandoaz,ecalderon and everyone else Im forgetting, congrats on your success and big ups!!

Happy new year! Stay safe! :biggrin:


----------



## GRS-HPR




----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@Dec 29 2009, 11:13 PM~16129559
> *I was wondering the same thing. Been looking into the Nikon D5000 or D90 not sure wich would be a best, looking to spend about a "G".
> *


out those 2 the 2 differences are with the d90 you can shoot videos and it helps stay stable so you don't get a wobbly screen when you are watching it, the other is the d5000 is a lot lighter not as rugid as the d90.


----------



## USO6DOS

i got the D90 and so far i like it takes really good pics


----------



## SUPREME69

2010 goals

-upgrade to a new camera...taking twotonz advice with the 50d, it also fits my budget.
-try and get into some photography classes. with work kinda hard to do.
-get out and play with the camera more.


----------



## HMART1970

Happy New Years!!! :biggrin: 

































First DSLR(Nikon D5000), last camera I had was a Pentax K1000 back in 84! Much respect to the mad talent that is in this thread, I got to admit this here has inspired me to get back in and get creative again. Be easy on my camera choice, with a family, car projects etc. etc I had to start some where!!!!!


----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN+Dec 30 2009, 04:45 PM~16137098-->
> 
> 
> 
> out those 2 the 2 differences are with the d90 you can shoot videos and it helps stay stable so you don't get a wobbly screen when you are watching it, the other is the d5000 is a lot lighter not as rugid as the d90.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-uce antioch_@Dec 30 2009, 09:53 PM~16141075
> *i got the D90 and so far i like it takes really good pics
> *



I've been looking more into the D90 now I like the lens option it comes with, 18-105mm lens. Thanks for the inputs


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Dec 30 2009, 07:00 PM~16133153
> *Pretty much the first shot with my Nikon 10,5 Fisheye on my also new D90 - still undecided if i may change the lens to an ultra wide angle like sigma 10-20 or nikon 12-24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can you try out the 10-20 too? So you can compare, in your case I think it's just a matter of taste.
 


and,
Happy newyears everbody from the Netherlands !!!


----------



## MR GREGGO

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 29 2009, 02:35 PM~16122919
> *MR GREGGO, you are one to talk! :biggrin:  Your FIRME work has been an inspiration for me and many others. We all share the same goals in one way or another and I am happy that we encourage each other and do not hate on each other.
> *


Thanx homie. And you're all right, it's a very positive thing we all encourage each other...and all tha guyz who post picz here are an inspiration for us...and it doesn't matter if guy is a profesionnel photographer or a newbe photographer, if the cam is a bad ass digital or a cheap bridge....we are ALL men who say our stories with our flicks...and that's the most important thing and tha most precious inspiration.

I wish to all the homeboyz the best things for 2010.


----------



## SWITCH HITTA

2010 goals

-get me a new camera

-learn how to use it

-get my cutlass on the road


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@Dec 31 2009, 07:41 AM~16143170
> *2010 goals
> 
> -get me a new camera
> 
> -learn how to use it
> 
> -get my cutlass on the road
> *


take pics of every step along the way


----------



## basudecs1409

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 5 2006, 04:18 PM~6509332
> *Which LayitLow members are into photography?  If so, what camera's and lenses are you using?  I'm looking into buying additional equipment from what I already have and any recommendation would be of great assistance.
> 
> FYI, I'm not talking about "point and shoot" stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> My current camera is a Canon 20D and I'm going to purchase the following:
> 
> Canon EF 17-85 Lens (I figure I start with something a little universal)
> Canon Speedlite 580EX
> Canon Battery Grip BG-E2
> Bogen Tripod  (Don't know which one yet)
> *


by what strategy u can exchange??


----------



## SouthsideLife

2010 Goals:

-Upgrade to the D300

-Get a couple more lenses. Hopefully a 2.8

-Get some lighting and learn how to use it.

-Get me another project ride to work on. I miss working on a project!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

GOALS : 
to many to list but first on the list is get a new computer, and just placed an order for that bad boy and should be here in about three weeks, WOO HOO!!!!

- tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

OK - here are some from 2009, I would not necessarily say my best of but definitely some to view - enjoy

one from my wedding in San Antonio











during mass at church at a ceremony I was asked to shoot at










one from my wedding in Fort Worth










restaurant I shot for here in Dallas










3 different Mercedes GLK parties here in my area -




























country club in Fort Worth for the membership ads


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

charity event in Dallas for a non-profit organization










corporate event coverage for XO 










for an absolut vodka party











for coca-cola










for American Airlines


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

some radio personality and comedian -










private party










owner of the Four Season's Hotels' - yes that is the owner










definitely can't forget my vacation!!!!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

birthday gift photoshoot -










my first and only to date class picture (8th grade class)










her daughter's first photo shoot!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

I could go on all night, but I did not want to put many, if any wedding photos up and bore you. These were just a few from 2009 from different things I get booked for throughout the year. Can't wait for the new machine to arrive, next step the 5D Mark II like our boy Twotonz. Everyone have a safe New Year's Eve.


- tony valadez

last image for today


----------



## Twotonz

thats some good stuff Tony. I personaly enjoy viewing your work man. I shoot a lil of everything, so I think thats why I enjoy viewing your work. From car shows to weddings, from company events to family partys.

I think some of my next moves are getting into kids sports or school portraits


----------



## Ariza photography




----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by uce antioch_@Dec 31 2009, 12:53 AM~16141075
> *i got the D90 and so far i like it takes really good pics
> *



I'M PLANNING ON BUYING A D90 MYSELF


----------



## Ariza photography




----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 31 2009, 06:05 PM~16149069
> *thats some good stuff Tony.  I personaly enjoy viewing your work man.  I shoot a lil of everything, so I think thats why I enjoy viewing your work.  From car shows to weddings, from company events to family partys.
> 
> I think some of my next moves are getting into kids sports or school portraits
> *



x2

ive done some work for the company my girl works for and im usually the one to take pics of family gatherings. i did some shooting at the pop warnor games this year and for my 6 year olds cheer team.


----------



## TopDogg




----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Ariza photography_@Dec 31 2009, 10:22 PM~16149219
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice model :yes:

I like the way the photoshopped one came out ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Dec 31 2009, 03:24 AM~16142497
> *Happy New Years!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First DSLR(Nikon D5000), last camera I had was a Pentax K1000 back in 84! Much respect to the mad talent that is in this thread, I got to admit this here has inspired me to get back in and get creative again. Be easy on my camera choice, with a family, car projects etc. etc I had to start some where!!!!!
> *


Good shots. Nothing wrong with that nikon. You bringing it out to Mcgreggor sunday?


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 1 2010, 03:18 PM~16153652
> *Good shots. Nothing wrong with that nikon. You bringing it out to Mcgreggor sunday?
> *


I have to work sunday, I will creap by around 5pm, thanks for the props!! :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

*MY GOALS FOR 2010*

*- TAKE SOME CLASSES
-BECOMING ONE WITH MY CAMERA
-BUYING A 18-200 LENS AND FLASH
-CARRY MY CAMERA EVERYWHERE I GO..
-TO TAKE MORE PICTURES....YES I SAID MORE PICTURES...
-ATTEND VEGAS AGAIN..... AND MEET more people

NIKON 1 CANON 0

I WANT TO THANK ALL THE GUYS HERE.. WE ALL PUSH EACH OTHER..

SORRY I HAVENT BEEN HERE IN A WHILE.... MY LIFE IS TAKING A DIFFERENT ROAD... SO I'M DEALING WITH OTHER THINGS THEN MY CAMERA...

I WAS GOING TO BUY ANOTHER CAMERA BUT I HAVE TO LEARN AND UNDERSTAND EVERYTHING ABOUT MY CAMERA (D60) FIRST BEFORE I STEP IT UP...*


----------



## drasticbean

well i went t go visit a buddy of my and took a few pics of his ride....
any advice would be good......


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 1 2010, 07:16 PM~16155412
> *well i went t go visit a buddy of my and took a few pics of his ride....
> any advice would be good......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good as always :biggrin:


----------



## mr.casper

NATIONAL CATHEDRAL WASHINGTON DC


----------



## Ariza photography

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 1 2010, 04:11 PM~16153587
> *Nice model :yes:
> 
> I like the way the photoshopped one came out ...  :thumbsup:
> *


cool thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno

Happy 2010 everyone! I just put some photos up from the Majestics NYD Picnic on my site. Link in my signature.


----------



## trunkgotknock

all the pics look great guys !!!!!  im looking to but my wife a camera some where in the 500$ area any suggestions i go to allot of car shows locali and my son plays allot of sports and realy want a camera that takes pics in a heart beet thanks


----------



## MikeS




----------



## Homer Pimpson

Went to a new years party last night and they had over $1000 of fire works and I just messed around with the bulb setting on my camera. 









































Street light next to where they were lighting the fireworks kept messing up my shots.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jan 2 2010, 03:59 AM~16159914
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not usually a fan of the distortion on the super wide angle lenses, but this came out real nice. 

:thumbsup: 

----

Solid stuff everyone. I hope everyone has had some good times with family over these holidays. I know I have.  

----

I'm working on putting together the rest of my shots from '09....looking to have that up soon. 

As some of you have been doing...some of the goals for 2010 are the following:

• Continue building up my photo studio(it's over 2k sq. ft) so I have a lot of space to work with
• Continue buying equipment 
• Get into larger scale shoots 
• Finish up some personal projects I've had in the works for a while now 
• Get involved with a gallery showing
• Continue getting my work out there

Last, but not least. 

• Continue teaching the kids about the arts, especially the arts that I enjoy most(design, photography and illustration).


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 2 2010, 05:38 PM~16162837
> *Went to a new years party last night and they had over $1000 of fire works and I just messed around with the bulb setting on my camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street light next to where they were lighting the fireworks kept messing up my shots.
> *


nice pics, man that hood looks close to where I am :biggrin:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 2 2010, 11:57 PM~16162964
> *Not usually a fan of the distortion on the super wide angle lenses, but this came out real nice.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ----
> 
> Solid stuff everyone.  I hope everyone has had some good times with family over these holidays.  I know I have.
> 
> ----
> 
> I'm working on putting together the rest of my shots from '09....looking to have that up soon.
> 
> As some of you have been doing...some of the goals for 2010 are the following:
> 
> • Continue building up my photo studio(it's over 2k sq. ft) so I have a lot of space to work with
> • Continue buying equipment
> • Get into larger scale shoots
> • Finish up some personal projects I've had in the works for a while now
> • Get involved with a gallery showing
> • Continue getting my work out there
> 
> Last, but not least.
> 
> • Continue teaching the kids about the arts, especially the arts that I enjoy most(design, photography and illustration).
> *


Thanks !!

Nice goals too  

Everyone good luck in the '010


----------



## Knightstalker

*A COUPLE OF MY FAVORITE PICS FROM 2009... *


----------



## Knightstalker

A COUPLE MORE... 
























































GOALS FOR 2010... 

STEP UP MY GAME AND FOCUS ON PHOTOGRAPHY... 

I'VE BEEN LAYING BACK FOR FAR TOO LONG AND BEEN LAZY SOMETIMES... :happysad:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 2 2010, 03:57 PM~16162964
> *Not usually a fan of the distortion on the super wide angle lenses, but this came out real nice.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ----
> 
> Solid stuff everyone.  I hope everyone has had some good times with family over these holidays.  I know I have.
> 
> ----
> 
> I'm working on putting together the rest of my shots from '09....looking to have that up soon.
> 
> As some of you have been doing...some of the goals for 2010 are the following:
> 
> • Continue building up my photo studio(it's over 2k sq. ft) so I have a lot of space to work with
> • Continue buying equipment
> • Get into larger scale shoots
> • Finish up some personal projects I've had in the works for a while now
> • Get involved with a gallery showing
> • Continue getting my work out there
> 
> Last, but not least.
> 
> • Continue teaching the kids about the arts, especially the arts that I enjoy most(design, photography and illustration).
> *



Damn 2,000 sq ft is a lot. I wish I had that much.....


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jan 2 2010, 03:59 AM~16159914
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That is a BEAUTIFUL shot, love it man!


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by Ariza photography+Dec 31 2009, 06:22 PM~16149219-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MOAR!!!!!!! :0 :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MikeS_@Jan 2 2010, 02:59 AM~16159914
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowrr

for some reason i like this one


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Jan 2 2010, 11:18 PM~16166786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for some reason i like this one
> *


Really nice pic! I like it! :thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety

Question:
Is a Nikon Nikkor 70-300mm zoom lens a good lens to have. Right now I have a Nikon D80 with a Nikkor 18-135 mm lens.

I just have the the chance of getting the 70-300mm (used) for a good price, and wanted to know if it's a good lense to have. Any info would be appreciated!

Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by lowrr+Jan 2 2010, 10:18 PM~16166786-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for some reason i like this one
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> looks good man
> <!--QuoteBegin-My95Fleety_@Jan 2 2010, 10:40 PM~16166971
> *Question:
> Is a Nikon Nikkor 70-300mm zoom lens a good lens to have. Right now I have a Nikon D80 with a Nikkor 18-135 mm lens.
> 
> I just have the the chance of getting the 70-300mm (used) for a good price, and wanted to know if it's a good lense to have. Any info would be appreciated!
> 
> Thanks! :biggrin:
> *


its a Nikon...so NO!






just playing....whats the aperture? and price?


----------



## Richard Slapson




----------



## MR GREGGO

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Jan 3 2010, 02:11 AM~16167548
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Jan 3 2010, 12:11 AM~16167548
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO+Jan 3 2010, 01:09 AM~16167859-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Jan 3 2010, 01:23 AM~16167901
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks guys :worship:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty+Jan 3 2010, 02:54 AM~16164315-->
> 
> 
> 
> That is a BEAUTIFUL shot, love it man!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GueroRegal_@Jan 3 2010, 06:55 AM~16166580
> *SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks guys !!


----------



## Ese Caqui

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 2 2010, 05:36 PM~16163706
> *A COUPLE OF MY FAVORITE PICS FROM 2009...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn Ruben. Nice pictures. This is my favorite!!


----------



## BOUNZIN

packing the camera and getting ready for my trip to portland, hopefully get some nice pics


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Jan 3 2010, 08:53 AM~16168678
> *Damn Ruben.  Nice pictures.  This is my favorite!!
> *


  Thx homie


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Jan 2 2010, 11:18 PM~16166786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for some reason i like this one
> *


Very nice!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 3 2010, 12:30 AM~16167294
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Sick Tony!


----------



## truucha

SOME OF THE CELEBRITIES I MET IN 2009

GEORGE LOPEZ









KIM KARDASHIAN 









KLOE KARDASHIAN









SHIA LEBAOUF ( TRANSFORMERS )









HANNA MONTANA









WILMER VALDERAMA









MARGARITO ( BOXER )









SHOWING GEORGE LOPEZ HOW TO USE A CANON 5D MARK II WITH A 500MM CANON LENS !!









CAMERA: CANON 1D MARK III / CANON 5D MARK II
LENS:16-35MM 2.8L / 70-200MM 2.8L IS / 500MM 4.0L IS


----------



## USO6DOS

some pics i took with my D90 still learning how to use it :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by uce antioch_@Jan 3 2010, 08:47 PM~16172544
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some pics i took with my D90 still learning how to use it  :biggrin:
> *



Looks good USO - Jus' keep snap'n away :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon

Great stuff fellas....Wish you all the best in the new year .


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jan 3 2010, 06:23 PM~16172325
> *SOME OF THE CELEBRITIES I MET IN 2009
> 
> GEORGE LOPEZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KIM KARDASHIAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KLOE KARDASHIAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHIA LEBAOUF ( TRANSFORMERS )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HANNA MONTANA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILMER VALDERAMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MARGARITO ( BOXER )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHOWING GEORGE LOPEZ HOW TO USE A CANON 5D MARK II WITH A 500MM CANON LENS !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAMERA: CANON 1D MARK III / CANON 5D MARK II
> LENS:16-35MM 2.8L / 70-200MM 2.8L IS / 500MM 4.0L IS
> *


Whats up trucha.Hope you had a great year bro.Whats up with lopez trying to use that 500mm lol that glass aint no joke lol.Great pictures trucha

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

POPEYE GETTIN DOWN ON THE PICS


----------



## My95Fleety

its a Nikon...so NO!
just playing....whats the aperture? and price?
[/quote]

It's a Nikon Nikkor Zoom 70-300mm f/4-5.6 G for $125 (used)...I'm new to this so really don't know.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> its a Nikon...so NO!
> just playing....whats the aperture? and price?


It's a Nikon Nikkor Zoom 70-300mm f/4-5.6 G for $125 (used)...I'm new to this so really don't know.
[/quote]
I would jump on that.


----------



## 72 kutty

> its a Nikon...so NO!
> just playing....whats the aperture? and price?


It's a Nikon Nikkor Zoom 70-300mm f/4-5.6 G for $125 (used)...I'm new to this so really don't know.
[/quote]



Doesn't sound like a VR lens but would still do good outdoors. When there is a good light outside it will be fine.


----------



## drasticbean

Once I buy another external hard I will be taking more pictures. 
And my first big purchase will be a new lens during income tax. A nikon 18-200. 

And maybe buy some educational DVD and books. 
Any recommendation ?????


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 3 2010, 09:48 PM~16175248
> *POPEYE GETTIN DOWN ON THE PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## truucha

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 4 2010, 01:23 PM~16180095
> *Once I buy another external hard I will be taking more pictures.
> And my first big purchase will be a new lens during income tax. A nikon 18-200.
> 
> And maybe buy some educational DVD and books.
> Any recommendation ?????
> *


get yourself a 70-200m 2.8l is


----------



## LaidbackLuis

good pics Truucha...


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Jan 4 2010, 03:34 PM~16180183
> *get yourself a 70-200m 2.8l is
> *


Really. ???


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 4 2010, 02:04 PM~16180456
> *Really. ???
> *



Nikon's version is the 70-200 2.8 VR II.... a little over $2,000. If you want a good carry around lens get the 18-200 VR, it's what I use at most car shows and some shoots. It will do you good in tight quarters and you will still be able to get the whole car without chopping anything off. Great lens as long as you have good light.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jan 4 2010, 04:19 PM~16180577
> *Nikon's version is the 70-200 2.8 VR II.... a little over $2,000.  If you want a good carry around lens get the 18-200 VR, it's what I use at most car shows and some shoots.  It will do you good in tight quarters and you will still be able to get the whole car without chopping anything off.  Great lens as long as you have good light.
> *


Well since I'm just a novice. I will get the 18-200 and a sb600 and a battery hold grip and I'm good for this year. 
I just do it for fun and not any magazine so I don't think I need the high end LENS.


----------



## 72 kutty

Some pics me and the wife did this weekend


----------



## My95Fleety

> It's a Nikon Nikkor Zoom 70-300mm f/4-5.6 G for $125 (used)...I'm new to this so really don't know.


Doesn't sound like a VR lens but would still do good outdoors. When there is a good light outside it will be fine.
[/quote]

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## My95Fleety

> It's a Nikon Nikkor Zoom 70-300mm f/4-5.6 G for $125 (used)...I'm new to this so really don't know.


I would jump on that.
[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 3 2010, 03:19 PM~16171346
> *Sick Tony!
> *



Thank's Jae!!!


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jan 4 2010, 04:46 PM~16180811
> *Some pics me and the wife did this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Awesome pics Kutty!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Jan 2 2010, 11:18 PM~16166786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for some reason i like this one
> *


X2


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 3 2010, 12:30 AM~16167294
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 1 2010, 05:16 PM~16155412
> *well i went t go visit a buddy of my and took a few pics of his ride....
> any advice would be good......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That Caddy is Badass Homie


----------



## HMART1970

messing around today :biggrin:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jan 4 2010, 02:46 PM~16180811
> *Some pics me and the wife did this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sssaaaawwwweeeeeetttttt


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 1 2010, 09:22 PM~16157435
> *Happy 2010 everyone! I just put some photos up from the Majestics NYD Picnic on my site. Link in my signature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jan 2 2010, 03:59 AM~16159914
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Cool shot love the feel of it


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jan 4 2010, 01:46 PM~16180811
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like that one


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jan 2 2010, 02:59 AM~16159914
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 4 2010, 09:39 PM~16186926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TIGHT PICS HOMIE, THIS ONE WOULD MAKE A GREAT POSTER :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 4 2010, 10:46 PM~16187019
> *TIGHT PICS HOMIE, THIS ONE WOULD MAKE A GREAT POSTER :thumbsup:
> *



Thank's BIGMIKE


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 4 2010, 10:39 PM~16186926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow :cheesy:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Jan 4 2010, 10:52 PM~16187116
> *wow  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 4 2010, 10:39 PM~16186926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass pic!


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jan 4 2010, 08:46 PM~16185225
> *messing around today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON+Jan 4 2010, 09:39 PM~16186933-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DREAM ON_@Jan 4 2010, 09:39 PM~16186926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


insane!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

NOT A PRO, BUT HERE WE GO.




























ARANDAS, JALISCO


----------



## JUST US

JUST STARTING OUT.. ANY INPUT , POINTERS?

HERE'S SOME PICTURES I TOOK ON SUNDAY WAITING FOR THE HOP TO START..

























































HOW DO U GUYS HOOK UP UR PICTURES WITH UR NAME ON THE BOTTOM OF THEM? :dunno:


----------



## JUST US

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 4 2010, 09:39 PM~16186926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



badass pic of my brothers duece!


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 5 2010, 01:21 AM~16188388
> *badass pic of my brothers duece!
> *



thank's!!!


----------



## CALII_323

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 4 2010, 10:39 PM~16186926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

What's happening everyone? There is some GREAT pics from everyone going around lately... nice work!!

Question... what photographers here are in the Bay Area? Just wondering.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Dec 31 2009, 08:47 PM~16148324
> *OK - here are some from 2009, I would not necessarily say my best of but definitely some to view - enjoy
> 
> one from my wedding in San Antonio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> during mass at church at a ceremony I was asked to shoot at
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> one from my wedding in Fort Worth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> restaurant I shot for here in Dallas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 different Mercedes GLK parties here in my area -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> country club in Fort Worth for the membership ads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These look great Tony... thanks again for the inspiration. :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by carsofabq+Jan 5 2010, 05:03 AM~16185506-->
> 
> 
> 
> Cool shot love the feel of it
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BASH3R_@Jan 5 2010, 05:51 AM~16186276
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Thanks !!


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 5 2010, 12:22 AM~16188155
> *NOT A PRO, BUT HERE WE GO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARANDAS, JALISCO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good Ritchie I really like the second one. Did you edit at all or is straight out of the camera? I think with some minor editing it could make that image pop. Nice composition though, well done


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 5 2010, 12:22 AM~16188155
> *NOT A PRO, BUT HERE WE GO
> 
> ARANDAS, JALISCO
> 
> *


http://i47.tinypic.com/20ze5n8.jpg










This one fo sho :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice composition


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Jan 5 2010, 01:28 AM~16187643
> *Nice pics! :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you My95Fleety! :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jan 5 2010, 11:46 AM~16190872
> *Looks good Ritchie I really like the second one.  Did you edit at all or is straight out of the camera?  I think with some minor editing it could make that image pop.  Nice composition though, well done
> *


just added the logo need to improve on the camera and cleaning the pic's up.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jan 5 2010, 12:08 PM~16191015
> *http://i47.tinypic.com/20ze5n8.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one fo sho :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: nice composition
> *


thanx got some more pic's I will post them up .


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 5 2010, 01:36 PM~16191741
> *just added the logo need to improve on the camera and cleaning the pic's up.
> *



I really liked the composition...nicely done. I did see that they spelled "admission" wrong...pretty funny since it's hella big. 

I just did some minor level adjustments to bring out the color and sharpened a little...


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jan 5 2010, 01:39 PM~16191771
> *I really liked the composition...nicely done.  I did see that they spelled "admission" wrong...pretty funny since it's hella big.
> 
> I just did some minor level adjustments to bring out the color and sharpened a little...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good Eye, Looks good what programs do you use to clean them up.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 5 2010, 01:41 PM~16191785
> *Good Eye, Looks good what programs do you use to clean them up.
> *



Photoshop CS4...if your ever out this way, stop by the shop and I could show you some quick things to clean up your pics. Only takes a minute....no longer than putting on a logo..


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jan 5 2010, 01:44 PM~16191813
> *Photoshop CS4...if your ever out this way, stop by the shop and I could show you some quick things to clean up your pics. Only takes a minute....no longer than putting on a logo..
> *


good looking out Kutty will have to take a drive soon.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 4 2010, 10:39 PM~16186926
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON+Jan 4 2010, 10:39 PM~16186933-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DREAM ON_@Jan 4 2010, 10:42 PM~16186961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Shortdog93

TTT


----------



## carsofabq

Not many cars to shoot in the cold


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jan 5 2010, 07:33 PM~16195576
> *Not many cars to shoot in the cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man that looks like a poster!!!!! sik


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 5 2010, 06:36 PM~16195633
> *man that looks like a poster!!!!! sik
> *


x2


----------



## Mr. 412

Shit carsofabq none over here to shoot either & we definitely don't have sites like dat either :thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jan 5 2010, 07:33 PM~16195576
> *Not many cars to shoot in the cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice picture! :thumbsup: looks like it could be one of those picture for a 1000 peice puzzle! :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## wence

Just Playing with my d90 still leaning :biggrin:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jan 6 2010, 03:33 AM~16195576
> *Not many cars to shoot in the cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: we certainly don't have such views overhere. nice picture !


----------



## JB602

what's up everybody!.....i'm new to photography and just bought my first dslr..i got a nikon D 3000 as my starter camera and have a 55-200mm f4.5 and a 18-55mm f3.5...my next buys are going to be a polarizing filter and a better flash and also a better lens for low light situations..... 
can anyone recommend a good editing program for pc ? (most people i know use mac).......
i added one of the first pics taken with new camera of my 67.....


----------



## nobueno

Nice work everyone! Kutty, DreamOn, MikeS, JustUs, carsofabq and everyone else I forgot to mention!

:wave: Howard! 

JB602, most people around here use Photoshop.


----------



## JB602

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 6 2010, 09:08 AM~16201864
> *Nice work everyone! Kutty, DreamOn, MikeS, JustUs, carsofabq and everyone else I forgot to mention!
> 
> :wave: Howard!
> 
> JB602, most people around here use Photoshop.
> *


thank you jae......amazing work..i look forward to your pics and write ups every month...is there a certain version of photoshop?...is it a a store bought thing or internet download?


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jan 6 2010, 09:53 AM~16202175
> *thank you jae......amazing work..i look forward to your pics and write ups every month...is there a certain version of photoshop?...is it a a store bought thing or internet download?
> *


Thank you sir! I appreciate the feedback! If you go into Off Topic there is a software thread with links to free downloads of Photoshop. It's usually the latest version. Store bought will set you back a few buck that you can spend on more camera gear! :biggrin:


----------



## JB602

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 6 2010, 10:29 AM~16202462
> *Thank you sir! I appreciate the feedback! If you go into Off Topic there is a software thread with links to free downloads of Photoshop. It's usually the latest version. Store bought will set you back a few buck that you can spend on more camera gear!  :biggrin:
> *


thanks again for your help !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sdropnem

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 5 2010, 10:05 PM~16199071
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 6 2010, 09:08 AM~16201864
> *Nice work everyone! Kutty, DreamOn, MikeS, JustUs, carsofabq and everyone else I forgot to mention!
> 
> :wave: Howard!
> 
> JB602, most people around here use Photoshop.
> *



Thanks Jae


----------



## USO6DOS

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 3 2010, 06:05 PM~16172723
> *Looks good USO - Jus' keep snap'n away :thumbsup:
> *


thanks USO


----------



## crookedthoughts

IM A BEGINNER IN PHOTOGRAPHY THIS R THE PICS I HAVE UPLOADING IN MY COMPUTER SO FAR.


























































































I WAS JUST MESSING AROUND WITH THE CAMERA 2 LEARN A FEW THINGS


----------



## BigMandoAZ

*Whats up Photogs. I had to clean out my email account and deleted everyones email! PLEASE EMAIL ME, SO I CAN HAVE YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS AGAIN THANKS! 


[email protected]*


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 6 2010, 06:15 PM~16206584
> *Whats up Photogs. I had to clean out my email account and deleted everyones email! PLEASE EMAIL ME, SO I CAN HAVE YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS AGAIN THANKS!
> [email protected]
> *


Wassup BigMando  happy new year Homie


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 6 2010, 06:26 PM~16206724
> *Wassup BigMando   happy new year Homie
> *


Same to you big dawg!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Steel City Fam said I need to stop laggin and post up! This one is for you homie!!!! :biggrin: 










no zoom, shot with the 15-55. i was that close to the truck









me in maroon shirt! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

too close for comfort

watch at 16 seconds. im on the right side! I walked up to right side of the car to shoot up the side and bam! 

it almost fell on me!


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 6 2010, 07:58 PM~16207103
> *too close for comfort
> 
> watch at 16 seconds. im on the right side! I walked up to right side of the car to shoot up the side and bam!
> 
> it almost fell on me!
> 
> *



:0 Damn big dawg .You almost got your camera wet with oil.Good thing you save your camera from the dripping oil :biggrin: lol lol jk lol 

Thank god you good bro.Shit was really close .


Great shots fellas....


----------



## crookedthoughts




----------



## crookedthoughts




----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Jan 6 2010, 09:38 PM~16206876-->
> 
> 
> 
> Steel City Fam said I need to stop laggin and post up! This one is for you homie!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no zoom, shot with the 15-55. i was that close to the truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me in maroon shirt!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigMandoAZ_@Jan 6 2010, 09:58 PM~16207103
> *too close for comfort
> watch at 16 seconds. im on the right side! I walked up to right side of the car to shoot up the side and bam!
> it almost fell on me!
> 
> *




:thumbsup: Glad to see my request didn't go unnoticed :thumbsup: 
&
Certainly glad that T/C incident wasn't any worse than what it was :yessad:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 6 2010, 09:38 PM~16206876
> *Steel City Fam said I need to stop laggin and post up! This one is for you homie!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Oh yeah & Dope shot too !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412

Got the new LOWRIDER today ...


Great coverage Jae, VOLO, Erik Howard, TwoTonz & Mr. Vargas ( especially on the USO banquet )


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 6 2010, 08:28 PM~16208378
> *Got the new LOWRIDER today ...
> Great coverage Jae, VOLO, Erik Howard, TwoTonz & Mr. Vargas ( especially on the USO banquet )
> *


Thanks! What do I have in there? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## crookedthoughts




----------



## crookedthoughts




----------



## crookedthoughts




----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 6 2010, 09:08 AM~16201864
> *Nice work everyone! Kutty, DreamOn, MikeS, JustUs, carsofabq and everyone else I forgot to mention!
> 
> :wave: Howard!
> 
> JB602, most people around here use Photoshop.
> *




Thanks jae!!!


----------



## crookedthoughts




----------



## crookedthoughts




----------



## Twotonz

nice shots crooked....what lense you shooting with? more importently what camera you shooting with? need to know if you with US or THEM :scrutinize: 




:cheesy:


----------



## crookedthoughts




----------



## crookedthoughts

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 6 2010, 11:41 PM~16211148
> *nice shots crooked....what lense you shooting with?  more importently what camera you shooting with?  need to know if you with US or THEM  :scrutinize:
> :cheesy:
> *


thanks :biggrin: im using canon rebel t1i and the lens is nothing special just the one it came with im a beginner those r just pics i took just 2 learn more about the camera just practice shots


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by crookedthoughts_@Jan 6 2010, 10:46 PM~16211205
> *thanks  :biggrin:  im using  canon rebel t1i and the lens is nothing special just the one it came with im a beginner those r just pics i took just 2 learn more about the camera just practice shots
> *


I know those type of shots all to well....the "I want to shoot something but dont know what, so I will see what kind of stuff I can shoot around the pad so I can mess with my settings"


----------



## crookedthoughts

Twotonz ive seen ur work and i gota say i got alot of practice ahead of me 2 get 2 ur level i love the work u put in ur pictures, and one thing ive noticed is u like corona so this ones 4 u homie


----------



## crookedthoughts

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 6 2010, 11:50 PM~16211234
> *I know those type of shots all to well....the "I want to shoot something but dont know what, so I will see what kind of stuff I can shoot around the pad so I can mess with my settings"
> *


yeah i go through everything in the house just 2 find something 2 practice with


----------



## JUST US

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 6 2010, 08:08 AM~16201864
> *Nice work everyone! Kutty, DreamOn, MikeS, JustUs, carsofabq and everyone else I forgot to mention!
> 
> :wave: Howard!
> 
> JB602, most people around here use Photoshop.
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## crookedthoughts

few shots of a random bike i saw in a parking lot


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by crookedthoughts+Jan 6 2010, 10:54 PM~16211278-->
> 
> 
> 
> Twotonz ive seen ur work and i gota say i got alot of practice ahead of me 2 get 2 ur level i love the work u put in ur pictures, and one thing ive noticed is u like corona so this ones 4 u homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you will get their man, we all started off somewhere. Thanks man....can you send it to my PO Box? :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-crookedthoughts_@Jan 6 2010, 10:56 PM~16211286
> *yeah i go through everything in the house just 2 find something 2 practice with
> *


I think we've all done that at one time or another


----------



## StreetLowrider

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jan 5 2010, 11:08 AM~16191015
> *http://i47.tinypic.com/20ze5n8.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one fo sho :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: nice composition
> *



This one came out nice Ritchie!


----------



## crookedthoughts




----------



## crookedthoughts




----------



## crookedthoughts




----------



## crookedthoughts




----------



## Ariza photography

> _Originally posted by crookedthoughts_@Jan 7 2010, 03:23 AM~16211483
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: nice whers this at :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

shooting for a Diner this week - here are some from Tuesday....


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

and here are some from last night . . . . 

- tony valadez


----------



## crookedthoughts

> _Originally posted by Ariza photography_@Jan 7 2010, 04:27 AM~16212178
> *:thumbsup: nice whers this at :thumbsup:
> *


its the train station in LA


----------



## Champagne-for-All

> _Originally posted by crookedthoughts_@Jan 7 2010, 06:34 AM~16211084
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hehe. good choice of yours. this is an austrian made gun  

greets from vienna, austria

alex


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by StreetLowrider_@Jan 7 2010, 12:04 AM~16211352
> *This one came out nice Ritchie!
> *



It sure did! Great job my friend! :biggrin:


----------



## crookedthoughts

dont have photoshop 2 work with so i was messing around on photobucket lol


----------



## crookedthoughts




----------



## crookedthoughts




----------



## crookedthoughts




----------



## crookedthoughts




----------



## crookedthoughts




----------



## wence

> _Originally posted by crookedthoughts_@Jan 7 2010, 12:23 AM~16211483
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE PICTURE... I USED TO LIVE UP THE STREET FROM THERE.. GLENDALE CA..818 :biggrin:


----------



## crookedthoughts

> _Originally posted by wence_@Jan 7 2010, 01:24 PM~16215406
> *NICE PICTURE... I USED TO LIVE UP THE STREET FROM THERE.. GLENDALE CA..818  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro :thumbsup: yup 818 that spot is a sick place 2 take pics at


----------



## crookedthoughts




----------



## crookedthoughts




----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by crookedthoughts_@Jan 6 2010, 11:23 PM~16211483
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crookedthoughts




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by crookedthoughts_@Jan 7 2010, 12:06 AM~16211374
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 7 2010, 12:41 AM~16211148
> *nice shots crooked....what lense you shooting with?  more importently what camera you shooting with?  need to know if you with US or THEM  :scrutinize:
> :cheesy:
> *



lmao :roflmao: 


Great shots Crooked


----------



## crookedthoughts

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Jan 7 2010, 05:12 PM~16217538
> *lmao :roflmao:
> Great shots Crooked
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: thanks brother


----------



## crookedthoughts




----------



## crookedthoughts

the first pics i took when i got my camera was a toy model car lol


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.

just downloaded photoshop. trying it out, a little confusing  . i hope to get the editing a little better


----------



## crookedthoughts

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Jan 7 2010, 06:15 PM~16218341
> *just downloaded photoshop. trying it out, a little confusing   . i hope to get the editing  a little better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.

> _Originally posted by crookedthoughts_@Jan 7 2010, 08:20 PM~16218431
> *looks great  :thumbsup:
> *


thnx, you got a bunch of nice ones that your putting up. :nicoderm: keep it up


----------



## crookedthoughts

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Jan 7 2010, 06:28 PM~16218541
> *thnx, you got a bunch of nice ones that your putting up.  :nicoderm:  keep it up
> *


thanks homie


----------



## TuCamote

Don't expect much....just your average Joe, Happy New Year guys!!!!


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 7 2010, 01:48 AM~16210470
> *Thanks! What do I have in there?  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Ummmm sorry a little late with this; you had ...
20th anniversary for OLDIES san gabriel valley chapter
IMAGE spotlight on Rob "BIRD" Rice 
Super Show coverage
Steve Hernandez's Pink & Gray 48 Fleetline
Old Memories "The Shop" feature
&
the FORMULA - Edgar Brito's 64 Impala from the ATL 



> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 7 2010, 02:41 AM~16211148
> *nice shots crooked....what lense you shooting with?  more importently what camera you shooting with?  need to know if you with US or THEM  :scrutinize:
> :cheesy:
> *



:nono: You jus ain't right :biggrin:


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.

a little bit more editing. nice shots Camote


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Jan 7 2010, 10:56 PM~16219634
> *a little bit more editing. nice shots Camote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup: fast learner :thumbsup:

took me forever to learn how to mask things off ...


----------



## nobueno

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 7 2010, 07:35 PM~16219396
> *Ummmm sorry a little late with this; you had ...
> 20th anniversary for OLDIES san gabriel valley chapter
> IMAGE spotlight on Rob "BIRD" Rice
> Super Show coverage
> Steve Hernandez's Pink & Gray 48 Fleetline
> Old Memories "The Shop" feature
> &
> the FORMULA - Edgar Brito's 64 Impala from the ATL
> :nono:  You jus ain't right  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks! I just got my hands on a copy! :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

March 2010!










Nice work everyone! Volo, really enjoyed the Style CC profile!


----------



## carsofabq

Really cool POV :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Jan 7 2010, 06:15 PM~16218341
> *just downloaded photoshop. trying it out, a little confusing   . i hope to get the editing  a little better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks very nice!


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Jan 7 2010, 07:12 PM~16219112
> *Don't expect much....just your average Joe, Happy New Year guys!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 7 2010, 09:11 PM~16220508
> *March 2010!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work everyone! Volo, really enjoyed the Style CC profile!
> *


dam it! I already went to two places where I always buy my copy of LRM and they don't have it yet! :banghead:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Jan 7 2010, 11:04 PM~16222758
> *dam it! I already went to two places where I always buy my copy of LRM and they don't have it yet! :banghead:
> *


me to


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Jan 8 2010, 03:12 AM~16219112
> *Don't expect much....just your average Joe, Happy New Year guys!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Really caught the emotion right there !


----------



## TuCamote

Thanks for the compliments guys, that's what keeps me going :biggrin:


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 7 2010, 09:11 PM~16220508
> *March 2010!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work everyone! Volo, really enjoyed the Style CC profile!
> *


I wanna see it already!!!!!!!  
I had my sons lil bike in there, but I doubt I would see a pic of it in the mag!


----------



## crookedthoughts




----------



## crookedthoughts




----------



## crookedthoughts

IVE NOTICED EVERYONE THAT WANTS 2 LEARN PHOTOGRAPHY OR IS A PROFESSIONAL PHOTOGRAPHER HAS A PICTURES OF RAILROADS OR A PICTURE OF THE SKY, I GOT A FEW OF MY OWN


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 6 2010, 11:41 PM~16211148
> *need to know if you with US or THEM  :scrutinize:
> :cheesy:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DEVINERI

Hows it going everyone just wanted to share some of my pics with you i just picked up a CANON T1I it came with the stock kit lens, i also picked up 17-55 f/2.8 and a 580 flash 










Here are a couple of pics from the clubs over the past few weeks...





































please let me know what you think all feedback is welcome


----------



## DEVINERI




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Jan 7 2010, 07:12 PM~16219112
> *Don't expect much....just your average Joe, Happy New Year guys!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shots Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Jan 7 2010, 07:56 PM~16219634
> *a little bit more editing. nice shots Camote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Jan 7 2010, 09:12 PM~16219112
> *Don't expect much....just your average Joe, Happy New Year guys!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Bad ass!!!! :0


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jan 8 2010, 06:52 PM~16228193
> *Nice shots Homie
> *


THanks bro


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 8 2010, 07:39 PM~16228665
> *Bad ass!!!!  :0
> *


Damn, thanks man, really appreciate it!


----------



## Ariza photography

I TOOK THIS TODAY WATCHING THE SUNSET ON MY ROOF


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Jan 8 2010, 06:21 PM~16229757
> *THanks bro
> *


----------



## Lunchbawkz




----------



## Lunchbawkz

Really old pics


----------



## crookedthoughts




----------



## crookedthoughts

_*IF ANYONE IS LOOKING 4 A STUDIO TO DO PHOTOGRAPHY SEND ME A PM AND ILL GIVE U MORE DETAILS, THE STUDIO IS LOCATED IN STUDIO CITY CA SO IF ANYONE'S INTERESTED OR HAVE ANY QUESTIONS HIT ME UP *_


----------



## CHUKO 39

:nicoderm:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

a quick snashot on my new forks


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

*IM NO GOOD BUT HERES SOME NEW YEARS PICS :biggrin: 
*




































*ANY CRITICISM OR TIPS ARE HIGHLY APPRECIATED *


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 10 2010, 10:34 AM~16242799
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by crookedthoughts_@Jan 9 2010, 05:29 PM~16237424
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love this photo


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Jan 6 2010, 12:08 PM~16201864-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work everyone! Kutty, DreamOn, MikeS, JustUs, carsofabq and everyone else I forgot to mention!
> 
> :wave: Howard!
> 
> JB602, most people around here use Photoshop.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's happening Jae? :wave: How's everything been on that side? Question... do you know which photographers in here are from the Bay Area? I NEED an In-N-Out. Maybe I'll be seeing you in 2010. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Steel City Fam_@Jan 6 2010, 11:28 PM~16208378
> *Got the new LOWRIDER today ...
> Great coverage Jae, VOLO, Erik Howard, TwoTonz & Mr. Vargas ( especially on the USO banquet )
> *


Thanks Steel City. :thumbsup: Haven't even picked it up yet. Maybe I'll grab one this week.


----------



## Renaul




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Lunchbawkz_@Jan 9 2010, 01:27 AM~16233951
> *  Really old pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 9 2010, 07:45 PM~16240004
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 7 2010, 08:11 PM~16220508
> *March 2010!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work everyone! Volo, really enjoyed the Style CC profile!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 IM GONNA LOOK FOR IT TODAY


----------



## MikeS

My sister and my dog. 
(  My dog getting his gangster lean on)


----------



## Clown Confusion

is a Sony DSC-H2: good


----------



## JB602




----------



## JB602




----------



## crookedthoughts




----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by Ariza photography+Jan 8 2010, 05:33 PM~16229891-->
> 
> 
> 
> I TOOK THIS TODAY WATCHING THE SUNSET ON MY ROOF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DREAM [email protected] 9 2010, 06:31 PM~16239853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Clown confution_@Jan 10 2010, 02:08 PM~16245984
> *is a Sony DSC-H2: good
> *


I have a Sony DSC-H3 and it takes some good as pics. Im actually tryn to sell it so I can step up to a Nikon D90. Its posted up on the Stockton Craigslist if you interested. Heres some pics that I've taken with it.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

NICE !


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jan 10 2010, 01:57 AM~16242724
> *IM NO GOOD BUT HERES SOME NEW YEARS PICS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANY CRITICISM OR TIPS ARE HIGHLY APPRECIATED
> *



i like them. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Jan 7 2010, 07:56 PM~16219634
> *a little bit more editing. nice shots Camote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love the masking work.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Jan 7 2010, 09:56 PM~16219634
> *a little bit more editing. nice shots Camote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What filter or mask did you use here?


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jan 10 2010, 04:57 AM~16242724
> *IM NO GOOD BUT HERES SOME NEW YEARS PICS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANY CRITICISM OR TIPS ARE HIGHLY APPRECIATED
> *



Don't knock yourself homie ... You do good :thumbsup:


----------



## wence




----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## BigMandoAZ

have not been posting in this thread for a while. just trying to catch up! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Ariza photography_@Jan 8 2010, 06:33 PM~16229891
> *I TOOK THIS TODAY WATCHING THE SUNSET ON MY ROOF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Was this friday night??? I was driving to SD that weekend and was thinking bout pulling over to take a shot but i was in a hurry! killer shot homie!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

last one


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 12 2010, 04:35 PM~16268931
> *last one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## 75_Monte

Great pixs fellows. :thumbsup: Keep them coming.

BTW, I picked up a used Canon 24-70mm f/2.8L today from Craigslist. This is my first "L" lens and I can't wait to start shooting with it.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by 75_Monte_@Jan 12 2010, 07:59 PM~16272422
> *Great pixs fellows.  :thumbsup:  Keep them coming.
> 
> BTW, I picked up a used Canon 24-70mm f/2.8L today from Craigslist. This is my first "L" lens and I can't wait to start shooting with it.
> *


that lense is no good man......ill do you the favor and take it off your hands :happysad:


----------



## crookedthoughts

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 12 2010, 04:08 PM~16268709
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i love this shot


----------



## crookedthoughts

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 12 2010, 04:35 PM~16268931
> *last one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## GRS-HPR

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Jan 8 2010, 12:12 PM~16219112
> *Don't expect much....just your average Joe, Happy New Year guys!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THESE TOP ONES LOOK LIKE TOY CARS NICEE


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by crookedthoughts_@Jan 9 2010, 02:29 PM~16237424
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a pretty kool pic!


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jan 10 2010, 01:57 AM~16242724
> *IM NO GOOD BUT HERES SOME NEW YEARS PICS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANY CRITICISM OR TIPS ARE HIGHLY APPRECIATED
> *


Really good pics! The one with the helmet on the bike is kool!


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by Lunchbawkz_@Jan 9 2010, 04:27 AM~16233951
> *  Really old pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice, what program u sue to add the borders/frames?


----------



## JUST US




----------



## NIMSTER64

HAS ANYONE EVER WORKED WITH A LIGHT BOX? HOW DO YOU MAKE ONE? I HAVE TO TAKE PICS OF LENSES MY WIFE WANTS TO SELL. ALSO WHAT KIND OF LIGHTS SHOULD i GET? AND WHAT SIZE LIGHT BULB. THANKS sorry for the caps LOL.


----------



## nobueno

Great work everyone! Hope everyone is have a great start to 2010! Here's one from last weekend!


----------



## JUST US




----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 13 2010, 11:46 AM~16276941
> *HAS ANYONE EVER WORKED WITH A LIGHT BOX? HOW DO YOU MAKE ONE? I HAVE TO TAKE PICS OF LENSES MY WIFE WANTS TO SELL. ALSO WHAT KIND OF LIGHTS SHOULD i GET? AND WHAT SIZE LIGHT BULB. THANKS sorry for the caps LOL.
> *


I sell on a site called Etsy and there's a lot of jewelers on there who use lightboxes. I did a search in the forums for anything with lightboxes because it's a fairly popular topic, so here's the link for that. You've got something like 178 topics to choose from. Hope this helps


----------



## crookedthoughts




----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by crookedthoughts_@Jan 13 2010, 11:31 AM~16277938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by crookedthoughts_@Jan 13 2010, 11:31 AM~16277938
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup


i took a simlar shot with a 39








:


----------



## crookedthoughts

> _Originally posted by SHOWLOW 68_@Jan 13 2010, 03:45 PM~16280165
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks brother


----------



## crookedthoughts

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 13 2010, 04:06 PM~16280362
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup
> i took a simlar shot with a 39
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> *


 : :0 :0 thats bad ass


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jan 13 2010, 12:23 PM~16277858
> *I sell on a site called Etsy and there's a lot of jewelers on there who use lightboxes.  I did a search in the forums for anything with lightboxes because it's a fairly popular topic, so here's the link for that. You've got something like 178 topics to choose from.  Hope this helps
> *


Thanks Hun good looking out


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 13 2010, 04:06 PM~16280362
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup
> i took a simlar shot with a 39
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :
> *


 :0 :0 FIRME RIDE THATS SICK ESE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by crookedthoughts_@Jan 13 2010, 04:29 PM~16280552
> *thanks brother
> *


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 13 2010, 09:51 AM~16276992
> *Great work everyone! Hope everyone is have a great start to 2010! Here's one from last weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 11 2010, 08:58 PM~16259317
> *What filter or mask did you use here?
> *


its something that i did when i was playing with photo shop. dont really know how to do it? just kept playing with it.


----------



## Mr. 412

Not much to shoot - but I shoot, what I can shoot ... :biggrin: 


a lil shop time recently ...



















Outside winter shots have been quite challenging color temp wise ...


----------



## crookedthoughts

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 13 2010, 09:03 PM~16284016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this one looks sick


----------



## Llerenas1960s




----------



## Toro

hopefully some of the Layitlow photographers can get a group pic at these


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by JUST US_@Jan 13 2010, 09:43 AM~16276915
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good pic! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 13 2010, 11:07 PM~16285822
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully some of the Layitlow photographers can get a group pic at these
> *


where do we get pre-registration forms/info?


----------



## 9165-SS

Nice pics. Now I'm just starting out taking alot of pics. what is a good camera to start out with that is not too expensive


----------



## Mr. 412




----------



## TuCamote




----------



## datdude-oc

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Jan 14 2010, 01:04 PM~16288832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pics just bought my first DSLR


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by datdude-oc_@Jan 14 2010, 11:25 AM~16289494
> *Nice pics just bought my first DSLR
> *


nice, what kind did you get?


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by datdude-oc_@Jan 14 2010, 02:25 PM~16289494
> *Nice pics just bought my first DSLR
> *


Thanks, what camera?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jan 13 2010, 12:23 PM~16277858
> *I sell on a site called Etsy and there's a lot of jewelers on there who use lightboxes.  I did a search in the forums for anything with lightboxes because it's a fairly popular topic, so here's the link for that. You've got something like 178 topics to choose from.  Hope this helps
> *


I didn't have time to build the bix but I did get some good info heres what I took a pic of just to practice.


----------



## TuCamote




----------



## crookedthoughts

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Jan 14 2010, 03:45 PM~16291894
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by crookedthoughts_@Jan 14 2010, 04:05 PM~16292092
> *looks good  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 14 2010, 07:16 PM~16292187
> *x2
> *


Thanks guys, fed up with the cold here in NYC


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Jan 14 2010, 03:45 PM~16291894
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass pics homie!


----------



## My95Fleety

Can someone tell me why I keep getting this round shade at the bottom of the pic? :dunno: Here are some examples from some practice shots I was taking. This happens in daylight or even at night! But I don't get it all the time in every shot! Any advise would be appreciated!


----------



## TuCamote

:happysad:


> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Jan 14 2010, 07:41 PM~16292432
> *bad ass pics homie!
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Jan 14 2010, 05:57 PM~16292563
> *Can someone tell me why I keep getting this round shade at the bottom of the pic? :dunno: Here are some examples from some practice shots I was taking. This happens in daylight or even at night! But I don't get it all the time in every shot!  Any advise would be appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Seems like your shadow. is the light behind you when you took this pic? if you use your flash it should take care of it. Just my thought, I am not a pro LOL I am also learning


----------



## bkjaydog

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Jan 14 2010, 07:57 PM~16292563
> *Can someone tell me why I keep getting this round shade at the bottom of the pic? :dunno: Here are some examples from some practice shots I was taking. This happens in daylight or even at night! But I don't get it all the time in every shot!  Any advise would be appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks to me like your flash is getting blocked by the lens, if it's out all the way it happens to me. I'm just speaking from my experience.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Jan 14 2010, 06:57 PM~16292563
> *Can someone tell me why I keep getting this round shade at the bottom of the pic? :dunno: Here are some examples from some practice shots I was taking. This happens in daylight or even at night! But I don't get it all the time in every shot!  Any advise would be appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Try standing a little further back from your subject, use your zoom to get the same frame and add a flash and it should get rid of the shadow.


----------



## 75_Monte

Looks like you are creating a shadow with your lens because you are likely using the built in flash and taking close up shots. Try using a hot shoe flash and take the photos a little further away from your subject. I saw the same shadow with my lens the other day and that what it was. I took the same photo but without the flash and the shadow disappeared. You could try bouncing the light as well. Hope that helps.


----------



## BIGMIKE

anyone here with a D90 have any video recorded that you can post up? i wanna see how good the video quality on this camera is, thanks.


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 14 2010, 06:55 PM~16293703
> *Seems like your shadow. is the light behind you when you took this pic? if you use your flash it should take care of it. Just my thought, I am not a pro LOL I am also learning
> *


 :biggrin: For a while I did think it was my big head though!


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Jan 14 2010, 08:48 PM~16294940-->
> 
> 
> 
> Try standing a little further back from your subject, use your zoom to get the same frame and add a flash and it should get rid of the shadow.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-75_Monte_@Jan 14 2010, 09:11 PM~16295274
> *Looks like you are creating a shadow with your lens because you are likely using the built in flash and taking close up shots. Try using a hot shoe flash and take the photos a little further away from your subject. I saw the same shadow with my lens the other day and that what it was. I took the same photo but without the flash  and the shadow disappeared. You could try bouncing the light as well. Hope that helps.
> *


Thanks homies. That is exactly what is going on. I am using the built in flash and I was taking the shots really up close! I need to get my self another flash too!

Thanks for the advise.


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Jan 14 2010, 08:15 PM~16294472
> *looks to me like your flash is getting blocked by the lens, if it's out all the way it happens to me. I'm just speaking from my experience.
> *


Thanks, going to try getting closer instead of zooming out all the way and when I'm too close, backing up a little.

Thanks again to all for the responses!


----------



## Twotonz




----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Jan 14 2010, 03:57 PM~16292563
> *Can someone tell me why I keep getting this round shade at the bottom of the pic? :dunno: Here are some examples from some practice shots I was taking. This happens in daylight or even at night! But I don't get it all the time in every shot!  Any advise would be appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i believe that is the lens blocking your flash


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Jan 15 2010, 03:48 AM~16298050
> *i believe that is the lens blocking your flash
> *


that used to happen to me when leaving the lense hood when i was shooting indoors


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Jan 15 2010, 07:39 AM~16299055
> *that used to happen to me when leaving the lense hood when i was shooting indoors
> *


oohhh ok! yeah that's probably another problem that I always have the lens hood on! Thanks!


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 15 2010, 12:30 AM~16297952
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  NICE :wow:


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 15 2010, 03:30 AM~16297952
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I always go GA GA when I see your work Twotonz :happysad:


----------



## MikeS

Present I got from my photography teacher who left our collage 2 years ago. 
Very happy with it can't wait to show him the pictures I am making with it.


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jan 15 2010, 11:09 AM~16299560
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE TWIG,I WAS HOPING YOU POST THESE SHOTS. I SAW THEM ON SLOW LRC FORUMS


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 15 2010, 12:30 AM~16297952
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 13 2010, 06:33 PM~16280588
> *Thanks Hun good looking out
> *


No problem :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jan 15 2010, 03:29 PM~16301180
> *NICE TWIG,I WAS HOPING YOU POST THESE SHOTS. I SAW THEM ON SLOW LRC FORUMS
> *


Thanks... hope to get more interesting shots this year :biggrin:


----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 15 2010, 01:30 AM~16297952
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 I like..... :yessad: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 12 2010, 10:01 PM~16272456
> *that lense is no good man......ill do you the favor and take it off your hands  :happysad:
> *


 ha ha ...You crack me up ton lol 


Great pictures everyone!


----------



## Mr. 412

I stumbled across these while archiving ...

:dunno:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 15 2010, 09:43 PM~16305968
> *I stumbled across these while archiving ...
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crookedthoughts

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 15 2010, 09:43 PM~16305968
> *I stumbled across these while archiving ...
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BEAUTIFUL SHOTS BRO


----------



## CHUKO 39




----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 14 2010, 11:30 PM~16297952
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad Ass Pic Bro!


----------



## Latin Thug




----------



## wheelspecialists

Alright fellas, I am completely new to photography and I would like to find a camera that is capable of taking shots like yours. Is it possible to get into one new for under a $ 1,000 ?
Im really tired of taking pics of my kids and other stuff and having to be limited by what the digital camera chooses to focus on. 

I am open to any brand and model but i have to stay under $1k.

Thanks for your input. Any info will help.

jared


----------



## crookedthoughts

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Jan 16 2010, 03:44 PM~16310888
> *Alright fellas, I am completely new to photography and I would like to find a camera that is capable of taking shots like yours.  Is it possible to get into one new for under a $ 1,000 ?
> Im really tired of taking pics of my kids and other stuff and having to be limited by what the digital camera chooses to focus on.
> 
> I am open to any brand and model but i have to stay under $1k.
> 
> Thanks for your input. Any info will help.
> 
> jared
> *


i got my camera for about 900 its a canon rebel t1i and i love it


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by crookedthoughts_@Jan 16 2010, 06:22 PM~16311136
> *i got my camera for about 900 its a canon rebel t1i and i love it
> *


I have to agree, I have one and have no regrets!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

I shot I took a few months ago! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 16 2010, 07:12 PM~16312189
> *I shot I took a few months ago!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice! :biggrin:


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 16 2010, 07:12 PM~16312189
> *I shot I took a few months ago!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 17 2010, 03:12 AM~16312189
> *I shot I took a few months ago!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shot !


----------



## crookedthoughts

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 16 2010, 07:12 PM~16312189
> *I shot I took a few months ago!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i love the way this came out :wow:


----------



## DEVINERI

> _Originally posted by crookedthoughts_@Jan 16 2010, 06:22 PM~16311136
> *i got my camera for about 900 its a canon rebel t1i and i love it
> *


x2


----------



## DEVINERI




----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Jan 17 2010, 04:42 PM~16318279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Jan 16 2010, 09:49 PM~16313408-->
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 11:51 PM~16314354
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 05:07 AM~16315104
> *Nice shot !
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-crookedthoughts_@Jan 17 2010, 01:50 PM~16317116
> *i love the way this came out    :wow:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks fellas!


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Jan 17 2010, 07:42 PM~16318279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Luv this one ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412

So I had a HOMEBOY who turned 30 & his party was last night. Really couldn't think of 
what to get him so I grab a shot of him working on his Fleetwood & created a Motivational Poster out of it ... 
Hope yinz like it ...


----------



## atxclassic

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 17 2010, 08:12 PM~16319634
> *So I had a HOMEBOY who turned 30 & his party was last night. Really couldn't think of
> what to get him so I grab a shot of him working on his Fleetwood & created a Motivational Poster out of it ...
> Hope yinz like it ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pic


----------



## JB602

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 17 2010, 07:12 PM~16319634
> *So I had a HOMEBOY who turned 30 & his party was last night. Really couldn't think of
> what to get him so I grab a shot of him working on his Fleetwood & created a Motivational Poster out of it ...
> Hope yinz like it ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

from my first photoshoot of the year 1/4/2010


----------



## CHUKO 39




----------



## Twotonz

from a shoot I did at the end of last year


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Jan 17 2010, 04:42 PM~16318279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like this picture!! Good pic! :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 18 2010, 10:08 AM~16324019
> *from a shoot I did at the end of last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are they models you hire for your shoots, friends, for commerial assignments?
:0 Beautifull girl.


----------



## FernandoDeanda

Nice looking model




> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 18 2010, 03:08 AM~16324019
> *from a shoot I did at the end of last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## nobueno

From this weekend!


----------



## Twotonz

Mike the first girl hired me to shoot for her portfolio. She is trying 2 be in a modeling reality tv show and is building her portfolio and the 2nd one is a friend of mine, so i didnt charge her but she models for me and works my booth whenever i need her to


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 18 2010, 01:54 PM~16327719
> *From this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 18 2010, 01:54 PM~16327719
> *From this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice! i like the second one best :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 18 2010, 01:05 AM~16323765
> *from my first photoshoot of the year 1/4/2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice shot, color pops real good!


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 17 2010, 09:12 PM~16319634
> *So I had a HOMEBOY who turned 30 & his party was last night. Really couldn't think of
> what to get him so I grab a shot of him working on his Fleetwood & created a Motivational Poster out of it ...
> Hope yinz like it ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Now that's a gift!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Messing around with some flood lamps! :biggrin:  










Now want to try this in a different environment, maybe with a model


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 18 2010, 10:13 PM~16327910
> *Mike the first girl hired me to shoot for her portfolio.  She is trying 2 be in a modeling reality tv show and is building her portfolio and the 2nd one is a friend of mine, so i didnt charge her but she models for me and works my booth whenever i need her to
> *



:cheesy: Nice !!


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jan 18 2010, 06:36 PM~16328741
> *Now that's a gift!!!  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks ...


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 18 2010, 07:07 PM~16329040
> *Messing around with some flood lamps! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now want to try this in a different environment, maybe with a model
> *



:thumbsup: Came out good - you'll definitely have to share the other one with the model :yes:


----------



## Ariza photography




----------



## Ariza photography




----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 18 2010, 03:12 PM~16328493
> *nice shot, color pops real good!
> *


Yep! I agree! Nice one my friend!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 18 2010, 04:07 PM~16329040
> *Messing around with some flood lamps! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now want to try this in a different environment, maybe with a model
> *


Nice one Mando!  :biggrin:


----------



## Ariza photography




----------



## Hustler on the go

real nice pics..


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 18 2010, 02:08 AM~16324019
> *from a shoot I did at the end of last year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 18 2010, 04:54 PM~16327719
> *From this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice...


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 18 2010, 07:44 PM~16331821
> *Nice one Mando!    :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Jae!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 17 2010, 07:12 PM~16319634
> *So I had a HOMEBOY who turned 30 & his party was last night. Really couldn't think of
> what to get him so I grab a shot of him working on his Fleetwood & created a Motivational Poster out of it ...
> Hope yinz like it ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 18 2010, 01:54 PM~16327719
> *From this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 18 2010, 04:07 PM~16329040
> *Messing around with some flood lamps! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now want to try this in a different environment, maybe with a model
> *


looks good Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 16 2010, 07:12 PM~16312189
> *I shot I took a few months ago!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Knightstalker

:drama:


----------



## 72 kutty

From the shoot for Ranflas Magazine...


----------



## crookedthoughts

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jan 20 2010, 12:45 PM~16352048
> *From the shoot for Ranflas Magazine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice :yes:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jan 20 2010, 12:45 PM~16352048
> *From the shoot for Ranflas Magazine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ

A sneek peek









look for it in the next issue of Impalas!!! :biggrin: It will be my first time in print!!! Kinda nervous hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 20 2010, 06:51 PM~16355460
> *A sneek peek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look for it in the next issue of Impalas!!! :biggrin:  It will be my first time in print!!! Kinda nervous hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


came out real nice bro......


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 20 2010, 06:52 PM~16356188
> *came out real nice bro......
> *



Thanks bro! Cant wait to see it! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 20 2010, 07:55 PM~16356234
> *Thanks bro! Cant wait to see it!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by Ariza photography_@Jan 18 2010, 07:30 PM~16331601
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno

Great shots everyone! Congrats on your feature Mando! Kutty! Sick work as always!


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.




----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Jan 20 2010, 07:52 PM~16356188
> *came out real nice bro......
> *



*Yes It Did!*


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Jan 21 2010, 09:50 AM~16362189
> *Yes It Did!
> *


sup MIA.....Missing In Action....hehehehe.....


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Jan 21 2010, 08:46 AM~16362163
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

how our street looked this afternoon. 12:00pm


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

here is what happend an hour later.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## The Scientist

The Monte Looks Really good!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

oh and here is the evening before


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## Knightstalker

Anybody looking for a caddy? :wave:

I took these pics for my homie... sale topic in my sig... 

Didn't get a chance to edit or add borders and all that nice stuff... :happysad:

but thought I would share :run:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by chaos91+Jan 21 2010, 08:51 PM~16370092-->
> 
> 
> 
> how our street looked this afternoon. 12:00pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 09:13 PM~16370319
> *here is what happend an hour later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 09:18 PM~16370387
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 09:21 PM~16370428
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 09:23 PM~16370470
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 09:29 PM~16370566
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chaos91_@Jan 21 2010, 09:32 PM~16370614
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Y'all don't have any kind of runoff :dunno:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 21 2010, 10:14 PM~16371232
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 It's so Beautiful


----------



## MR GREGGO

the caddy is NICE...and the sky is crazy...

This is a youtube video...flicks are not good quality but this video is a a good way to show my kind of work.


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by chaos91+Jan 21 2010, 10:38 PM~16370722-->
> 
> 
> 
> oh and here is the evening before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chaos91_@Jan 21 2010, 11:14 PM~16371232
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 22 2010, 06:09 AM~16373798
> *Y'all don't have any kind of runoff  :dunno:
> *


unfortunetly our town dident put any gutters on the streets here. :happysad: so every time it rains we have to use a rowboat to get to the mail box. :cheesy:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN+Jan 22 2010, 06:10 AM~16373803-->
> 
> 
> 
> It's so Beautiful
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Anson72_@Jan 22 2010, 11:53 AM~16376049
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks.


----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Jan 22 2010, 10:58 AM~16375013
> *the caddy is NICE...and the sky is crazy...
> 
> This is a youtube video...flicks  are not good quality but this video is a a good way to show my kind of work.
> 
> *


Nice pixs homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

this my son aj


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 22 2010, 09:22 PM~16379452
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this my son aj
> *


He's cute bro. 

Here is from my boys cake smash this past weekend. I haven't been on in a while.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 22 2010, 07:35 PM~16380182
> *He's cute bro.
> 
> Here is from my boys cake smash this past weekend. I haven't been on in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANK HOMIE ALL DA CUTE LOOKS FROM MOMMA!


UR LOOKS CUTE TO NICE TWINZ?


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON+Jan 24 2010, 05:45 AM~16392169-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DREAM ON_@Jan 24 2010, 05:58 AM~16392183
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Shots - Sick as usual ... 
I really love the new logo :thumbsup:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 24 2010, 04:45 AM~16392169
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: i just poped a boner


----------



## MikeS




----------



## BigMandoAZ

SHOT A WEDDING FOR MY HOMIE GATO FROM MAJESTICS PHX. HERE IS A SHOT FROM THE CHURCH


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 24 2010, 10:23 AM~16393435
> *SHOT A WEDDING FOR MY HOMIE GATO FROM MAJESTICS PHX. HERE IS A SHOT FROM THE CHURCH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by MikeS+Jan 24 2010, 11:50 AM~16392818-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Amazing Airbrushing ...
> Great shot Mike :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigMandoAZ_@Jan 24 2010, 01:23 PM~16393435
> *SHOT A WEDDING FOR MY HOMIE GATO FROM MAJESTICS PHX. HERE IS A SHOT FROM THE CHURCH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Amazing shot :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jan 24 2010, 10:50 AM~16392818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats nice


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@Jan 21 2010, 11:38 PM~16370722
> *oh and here is the evening before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love it thats my new screen saver


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by carsofabq+Jan 24 2010, 10:35 AM~16393531-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Steel City Fam_@Jan 24 2010, 10:57 AM~16393718
> *
> Amazing shot :yes: :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks fellas, here is another from yesterdays wedding! I'll get some shots posted of the ceremony when the groom says its cool.


----------



## MikeS

Thanks SteelCityFam and Mint'z !!


----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON+Jan 24 2010, 01:58 AM~16392183-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigMandoAZ_@Jan 24 2010, 11:46 AM~16394608
> *Thanks fellas, here is another from yesterdays wedding! I'll get some shots posted of the ceremony when the groom says its cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 24 2010, 08:10 AM~16392630
> *Shots - Sick as usual ...
> I really love the new logo :thumbsup:
> *



Thank's!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## BigMandoAZ

Dream On you got some good stuff bro!!!


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 24 2010, 05:35 PM~16396827
> *Dream On you got some good stuff bro!!!
> *



thanks bro! I am still learning from all of you!!

you got sick shots to...keep up the good work!!


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 24 2010, 08:47 PM~16398897
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Cool shot


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Not that great of quality but a couple random shots while out cruising last night. Just holding the camera over the windshield snaping pics with out looking while driving.


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jan 24 2010, 09:13 PM~16399299
> *Cool shot
> *


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## NIMSTER64

WHERE CAN I GET THE NEWEST PHOTOSHOP FOR A GOOD PRICE?


----------



## LaidbackLuis

I'm sure this has been discussed somewhere in this thread, but I can't find any info. I'm looking for a versatile lens that I can use pretty much under any condition. Right now I have the kit lens 18-55mm and a 55-200mm VR lens. Looking for something in between that I can use for indoor and outdoor use. I'm looking at the Nikon 24-85 mm f/2.8-4.0 D Internal Focus Autofocus Lens. Is this one of those "must have" lenses?


----------



## carsofabq

A few more recent shots.


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 25 2010, 02:16 PM~16405402
> *I'm sure this has been discussed somewhere in this thread, but I can't find any info. I'm looking for a versatile lens that I can use pretty much under any condition. Right now I have the kit lens 18-55mm and a 55-200mm VR lens. Looking for something in between that I can use for indoor and outdoor use. I'm looking at the Nikon 24-85 mm f/2.8-4.0 D Internal Focus Autofocus Lens. Is this one of those "must have" lenses?
> *


The pawn shop homie! I saw about 4-5 lenses really good shape for sell. Had a couple canon ones, but not any I wanted.


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jan 25 2010, 07:59 PM~16409964
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few more recent shots.
> *


I really like these three pics! :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 26 2010, 03:44 AM~16413712
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TIGHT!


----------



## atxclassic

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 25 2010, 03:09 AM~16402082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 26 2010, 01:44 AM~16413712
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hella cool pic!


----------



## el bombero

looking for camera for the wife to start taking pics, nikon or canon? 
what to start on the right foot and buy right the first time. lens, what kinds? filters?


lots of time on our hands to learn

thanks in advance,


----------



## Knightstalker

:run: Photobucket Editing... :biggrin:


----------



## 77doba

just some messing around in a grave yard....


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jan 25 2010, 07:59 PM~16409964
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few more recent shots.
> *


fuckin sick bro!


----------



## JB602

everyone's photos on this thread are incredible!!!!!!!!! here's one from the other day


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:nicoderm:


----------



## Twotonz

good shots everybody. Nimster....i belived you asked if there was a difference between those lense and I think the only difference is that one is a newer version than the other. Ive used both series and found no differences.....its a bad ass lense


----------



## Beer Run Bobby




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Jan 26 2010, 08:25 PM~16422692
> *
> 
> everyone's photos on this thread are incredible!!!!!!!!! here's one from the other day
> *


HEY FELLAS THIS HOMIE RIGHT HERE (JB602) IS A NIKON GUY!!!!! ONE MORE POINT FOR *TEAM NIKON*!!!!!!!!LOL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JB602

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 27 2010, 03:37 PM~16431067
> *HEY FELLAS THIS HOMIE RIGHT HERE (JB602) IS A NIKON GUY!!!!! ONE MORE POINT FOR TEAM NIKON!!!!!!!!LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :werd: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

Here's from our WORLD of WHEELS show in Pittsburgh this past weekend ...


----------



## Mr. 412

continued ...


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 27 2010, 05:00 PM~16431947
> *continued ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BADASS SHOTS ALL AROUND BRO. YOU GOT ANY MORE OF THE TOW TRUCK?


----------



## 75_Monte

> continued ...
> 
> Nice pixs Steel City. :thumbsup: I think our show if coming up soon.


----------



## 75_Monte

There hasn't been much to shoot around Chitown lately so I am going to post up a couple pixs I took a while back.


----------



## crookedthoughts




----------



## crookedthoughts




----------



## crookedthoughts




----------



## crookedthoughts




----------



## crookedthoughts




----------



## crookedthoughts




----------



## crookedthoughts




----------



## crookedthoughts




----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Jan 27 2010, 08:23 PM~16432234-->
> 
> 
> 
> BADASS SHOTS ALL AROUND BRO. YOU GOT ANY MORE OF THE TOW TRUCK?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks ...
> I do, I have more than I thought & gimmie a little time I'm working on getting them ready! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 08:28 PM~16432299
> *Nice pixs Steel City.  :thumbsup:  I think our show if coming up soon.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you ... :yes: I think you guys are next or the weekend after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 08:34 PM~16432380
> *There hasn't been much to shoot around Chitown lately so I am going to post up a couple pixs I took a while back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: Same here - things to shoot are far & few - at least til the weather breaks :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-crookedthoughts_@Jan 27 2010, 09:32 PM~16433031
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Amazing landscape homie ... ( of all your shots )

Is this where you live or somewhere / someplace special?


----------



## crookedthoughts

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 27 2010, 07:32 PM~16433814
> *
> Amazing landscape homie ... ( of all your shots )
> 
> Is this where you live or somewhere / someplace special?
> *


thanks homie, that's up at big bear California like 2 hours away from where i live, it was amazing out there


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by crookedthoughts_@Jan 27 2010, 10:43 PM~16433977
> *thanks homie, that's up at big bear California like 2 hours away from where i live, it was amazing out there
> *



:yes: 



It looks it ... :wow: 

Ahhhhh Big Bear - Where Oscar De LaHoya use to train :thumbsup:


----------



## crookedthoughts




----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 27 2010, 08:23 PM~16432234
> *BADASS SHOTS ALL AROUND BRO. YOU GOT ANY MORE OF THE TOW TRUCK?
> *


Here's what else I got 4 yah ... :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 27 2010, 08:11 PM~16434345
> *Here's what else I got 4 yah ...  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that thing is crazy


----------



## JB602

sick photos everybody!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## Mr. 412

& lastly ...


----------



## crookedthoughts

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 27 2010, 08:26 PM~16434541
> *& lastly ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick shots i love the last 2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by crookedthoughts_@Jan 27 2010, 11:32 PM~16434650
> *sick shots i love the last 2  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



preciate dat' .... :yes: Thank You :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 28 2010, 04:26 AM~16434541
> *& lastly ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I would love to see that car in person one day. :cheesy:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 28 2010, 04:22 AM~16434509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice !!


----------



## MikeS




----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 27 2010, 08:22 PM~16434509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is a really kool pic!


----------



## flaked85




----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jan 29 2010, 02:21 AM~16447894
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ALRIGHT Dana :thumbsup:

What kind of cam did you end up buy'n?


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 29 2010, 08:04 AM~16449361
> *ALRIGHT Dana :thumbsup:
> 
> What kind of cam did you end up buy'n?
> *


nope not yet homie,but i still got my eye on a nikon D90


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 27 2010, 08:26 PM~16434541
> *& lastly ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


All bad ass shots!!!


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Jan 29 2010, 02:43 PM~16451589
> *All bad ass shots!!!
> *



Appreciate dat - Thank you ...


----------



## Mr. 412

:happysad: 1 or 2 I forgot ...


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Jan 29 2010, 02:22 PM~16451408
> *nope not yet homie,but i still got my eye on a nikon D90
> *



That's good to hear ... 

I consider us homies & wouldn't wanna see you make the mistake of picking up a Cannon :0 :biggrin: 



Jus' Play'n CANNON fellaz


----------



## LaidbackLuis

I'm on a business trip out here in Detroit and decided to visit the Henry Ford Museum. This place is pretty cool....They have the car Pres Kennedy was assisinated in, the Rosa Parks bus and alot of other cool stuff.


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 29 2010, 04:01 PM~16452731
> *That's good to hear ...
> 
> I consider us homies & wouldn't wanna see you make the mistake of picking up a Cannon  :0  :biggrin:
> Jus' Play'n CANNON fellaz
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MikeS

Just back from a 3 hour train trip, bought a Kiev 60.
Medium format camera build in the Ukraine 1993.
80mm 2.8


----------



## nobueno

Lifestyle at the Grand National Roadster Show.


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 29 2010, 08:30 PM~16454691
> *Lifestyle at the Grand National Roadster Show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: Your fast Mr. Bueno :thumbsup: 

Didn't they just get set up ? I see BIG Mike's 60 Vert over there in the corner


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 29 2010, 03:59 PM~16452719
> *:happysad: 1 or 2 I forgot ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yo why you holding out right click save


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 29 2010, 05:42 PM~16454776
> *:wow:  Your fast Mr. Bueno :thumbsup:
> 
> Didn't they just get set up ?  I see BIG Mike's 60 Vert over there in the corner
> *


Set up was complete last night. Since I couldn't make set up I was there first thing this morning. :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 29 2010, 08:47 PM~16454826
> *Set up was complete last night. Since I couldn't make set up I was there first thing this morning.  :biggrin:
> *



:worship: 


Can't wait to see more !!!


----------



## TuCamote

k guys, so I am looking to take some great photos, but hate carrying around different lenses, i need a good all around lens for my D90, ny reccomendations?


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~

cool stuff......


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 29 2010, 09:55 PM~16457217
> *CHECK THIS OUT..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 29 2010, 09:55 PM~16457217
> *CHECK THIS OUT..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great video.


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 29 2010, 11:55 PM~16457217
> *CHECK THIS OUT..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THE SOME CRAZY SHIT,ONLY A POTHEAD WOULD THINK OF SOME SHIT LIKE THAT,BUT IT WAS COOL ANYWAY.


----------



## nobueno

TTT! One more from the GNRS!


----------



## MikeS

:thumbsup:


----------



## slash

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 30 2010, 10:41 AM~16460411
> *TTT! One more from the GNRS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice shot


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 30 2010, 09:41 AM~16460411
> *TTT! One more from the GNRS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz

from today


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 30 2010, 07:23 PM~16463363
> *from today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great shot beautiful girl, but her legs look all funky :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jan 30 2010, 10:24 PM~16464191
> *Great shot beautiful girl, but her legs look all funky  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


A little bo-legged, but the pic is bad ass! Love the color and clarity!


----------



## Twotonz

Photoshop? or Real? Let me here what you guys think


----------



## RedDog

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 30 2010, 09:39 PM~16464339
> *Photoshop? or Real?  Let me here what you guys think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


photoshop. didn't notice the pic before. the only reason it looks photoshop is because the clairty on the girl looks so much greater than the background. at first glance it looks almost real.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jan 30 2010, 08:24 PM~16464191
> *Great shot beautiful girl, but her legs look all funky  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


She used to be the lightweight kickboxing champion for the WKBA and broke her leg in a nationaly televised fight that ended her career back in 2002  


















well....i really dont know why its like that but that would of been perty cool if it happen like i said :happysad: :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64

:cheesy: I have to learn how to photo shop. well first I have to learn how to take good pics LOL


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 30 2010, 09:44 PM~16464374
> *She used to be the lightweight kickboxing champion for the WKBA and broke her leg in a nationaly televised fight that ended her career back in 2002
> well....i really dont know why its like that but that would of been perty cool if it happen like i said  :happysad:  :cheesy:
> *



:0 :wow:


:twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: Fucker... Nice pic :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 30 2010, 11:00 PM~16464494
> *:0 :wow:
> :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: Fucker... Nice pic :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 30 2010, 09:44 PM~16464374
> *She used to be the lightweight kickboxing champion for the WKBA and broke her leg in a nationaly televised fight that ended her career back in 2002
> well....i really dont know why its like that but that would of been perty cool if it happen like i said  :happysad:  :cheesy:
> *


That shit was funny!
:roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 30 2010, 10:03 PM~16464516
> *:yes:
> *


:biggrin: Sup Nim? :wave:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jan 30 2010, 11:12 PM~16464601
> *:biggrin: Sup Nim? :wave:
> *


nothing much over here bro. just cold and gloomy LOL how you doing homie? :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Jan 30 2010, 09:00 PM~16464494-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :wow:
> :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: Fucker... Nice pic :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-My95Fleety_@Jan 30 2010, 09:10 PM~16464584
> *That shit was funny!
> :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Jan 30 2010, 08:40 PM~16464351
> *photoshop. didn't notice the pic before. the only reason it looks photoshop is because the clairty on the girl looks so much greater than the background. at first glance it looks almost real.
> *


its real. The sun back lite her and I shot her with a strobe that had a beauty dish with a sock on it. Im still new with lighting so I didnt know I was going to get a photoshoped looked when I did it. Trust me I wouldnt of wasted my time cutting her out, just to post up a picture online


----------



## BIGMIKE

sick shots everyone...havent posted much in a while but heres one of the homie's ride.


----------



## GRS-HPR

a few from australias biggest carshow


----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 31 2010, 01:21 AM~16465706
> *its real.  The sun back lite her and I shot her with a strobe that had a beauty dish with a sock on it.  Im still new with lighting so I didnt know I was going to get a photoshoped looked when I did it.  Trust me I wouldnt of wasted my time cutting her out, just to post up a picture online
> *


Very nice pic Twotonz. :thumbsup: I thought it was photo shopped too but now I see the shadows that were created from the back lit sun. I need to start playing around with light myself.


----------



## DJ Englewood

DJ Englewood, 75_Monte, mr.casper


:wave:


----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Jan 31 2010, 08:23 AM~16466599
> *DJ Englewood, 75_Monte, mr.casper
> :wave:
> *


What's new DjEnglewood? :wave: Are you ready to hit the car shows this year?


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Jan 31 2010, 12:39 AM~16464339-->
> 
> 
> 
> Photoshop? or Real?  Let me here what you guys think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just amazed ALL the time of the crisp & sharpness in your shots ...
> I'm more curious of how much ( & not only you but everyone ) time you invest in photoshop?
> 
> For me; I pull my shots in PS to just try & achieve the look / colors as I remember them if needed & to label them with my logo/banner ...
> Can I do more & do better with more photoshop time? & / or Should I be trying to achieve it that way?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@Jan 31 2010, 12:55 AM~16464453
> *:cheesy: I have to learn how to photo shop. well first I have to learn how to take good pics LOL
> *


:wave: Luv your avi / new tatt ... Would love to see that full size! It's beautiful!


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 31 2010, 05:44 AM~16464374
> *She used to be the lightweight kickboxing champion for the WKBA and broke her leg in a nationaly televised fight that ended her career back in 2002
> well....i really dont know why its like that but that would of been perty cool if it happen like i said  :happysad:  :cheesy:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## FloridaLowrider

having a nice camera is one thing, being a great photographer makes it better!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

here is a shot i took at our car clubs first show n shine


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 31 2010, 12:17 PM~16468346
> *here is a shot i took at our car clubs first show n shine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: Chingon... :biggrin:


----------



## JB602

here's a few shots from big mando az's and his identity car clubs first show....great show !...thanks mando ..luna & identity cc !!!!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jan 31 2010, 12:54 AM~16465887
> *sick shots everyone...havent posted much in a while but heres one of the homie's ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 30 2010, 10:41 AM~16460411
> *TTT! One more from the GNRS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 26 2010, 01:55 AM~16413761
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 30 2010, 09:39 PM~16464339
> *Photoshop? or Real?  Let me here what you guys think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That is another bad ass shot what Lens did you use???


----------



## El Alfonso

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 30 2010, 09:39 PM~16464339
> *Photoshop? or Real?  Let me here what you guys think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Photoshop it looks like you saturated the picture a little more for more bright color, you hit the sharpen a few times, you made the white of her eyes a little more white, skin is pretty smooth, maybe the distort-difuse filter? Can't hate on the lens and camera you moved up to, great picture. I remember when you first started taking pictures back in the day and asking me and eddie about what setting we use on our cameras, since we dont set our cameras to auto, great pic twotonz..


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jan 31 2010, 07:39 AM~16466861
> *I'm just amazed ALL the time of the crisp & sharpness in your shots ...
> I'm more curious of how much ( & not only you but everyone ) time you invest in photoshop?
> 
> For me; I pull my shots in PS to just try & achieve the look / colors as I remember them if needed & to label them with my logo/banner ...
> Can I do more & do better with more photoshop time? & / or Should I be trying to achieve it that way?
> :wave:  Luv your avi / new tatt ... Would love to see that full size! It's beautiful!
> *


Ive never timed myself but I would have to say that I take about a minute or less per photo of a car in photoshop....that includes uploading, resizing, adding my watermark and saving it.

Model photos I used to take the same amount of time since I did the same thing to them but I decided to put in more time in removing blemishes and softning the skin this year (I already booked 2 new paid port shoots cause of that) so I would have to say 30-40mintures for those.

You should concentrate more on photography than photoshoping.


----------



## Twotonz

The only people that I remember giveing me any guidence in photography are Toro when I first started, then me and Kutty sharing knowledge together and now getting some lighting knowledge from Saul Vargas


My mentality was/is/will be Photography over Photoshoping


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 29 2010, 10:55 PM~16457217
> *cool stuff......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 31 2010, 10:25 PM~16474193
> *You should concentrate more on photography than photoshoping.
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Jan 31 2010, 02:35 PM~16469695
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 1 2010, 12:44 AM~16474333
> *The only people that I remember giveing me any guidence in photography are Toro when I first started, then me and Kutty sharing knowledge together and now getting some lighting knowledge from Saul Vargas
> My mentality was/is/will be Photography over Photoshoping
> *


 :biggrin: I feel the same way. I like to try to take the pics with out having to fix them. I just got photo shop from a freind and I don't know how to use it. I have to get better lenses and practice practice practice.Great pics by the way.


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 1 2010, 02:25 AM~16474193
> *Ive never timed myself but I would have to say that I take about a minute or less per photo of a car in photoshop....that includes uploading, resizing, adding my watermark and saving it.
> 
> Model photos I used to take the same amount of time since I did the same thing to them but I decided to put in more time in removing blemishes and softning the skin this year (I already booked 2 new paid port shoots cause of that) so I would have to say 30-40mintures for those.
> 
> You should concentrate more on photography than photoshoping.
> *



Oh absolutely ... 

I hope my previous statement didn't get mistook for an accusation & or that I felt like I should rely more on PS than my photography. I was more curious of how much effort was being put into PS ... ( & not just you )

Im just always blown away & in awe of the SHARPNESS / CLARITY & VIBRANCE of colors in your shots and there always like that!
& 
like you I don't necessarily time myself in PS, but just wondered that other than the few moments ( like you ) by adjusting & watermarking etc-etc what you & others were investing in PS
cause with as many options that it has - you can certainly end up putting a lot of time into a shot
with PS; there's certainly no debating that ...


----------



## nobueno

Great images everyone! 

I just put up more photos from the GNRS on www.jaebueno.com


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 30 2010, 07:23 PM~16463363
> *from today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool pic


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Feb 1 2010, 12:09 PM~16477012
> *cool pic
> *



x2


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## nobueno

April 2010 issue is hitting newsstands. Work by our very own TwoTonz, Volo and myself! Mr. Twotonz has quite a bit of pages! Congrats my friend!


----------



## JB602

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 1 2010, 08:21 AM~16475809
> *Great images everyone!
> 
> I just put up more photos from the GNRS on www.jaebueno.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn jae.............gorgeous......


----------



## JB602

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 31 2010, 12:17 PM~16468346
> *here is a shot i took at our car clubs first show n shine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


orale mando !!!!!!


----------



## TuCamote

Some Photos I took At World Trade Center memorial construction with my Point and Shoot camera, wished I had taken my DSLR
(while going over some of the company's cranes)


----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Feb 1 2010, 07:40 PM~16482692
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## allan73cadi

photoshoot miniature cars

check this shit out! amazing what you can do with some nice models and some good photography


----------



## BIGMIKE

something i did for a homie :420:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 1 2010, 08:34 PM~16480299
> *April 2010 issue is hitting newsstands. Work by our very own TwoTonz, Volo and myself! Mr. Twotonz has quite a bit of pages! Congrats my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Lookin' at mine now ... Great Job everyone !!!


Is Phil Gordon on LIL or ever in this thread?


----------



## E-RUPT

INDIE LOWRIDER DOCUMENTARY CREW - LOOKING FOR ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPHS

Calling all PHOTOGRAPHERS...We are in the process of shooting an independent Lowrider Documentary and we are looking for ORIGINAL pics of lowriders and lowrider culture.

By all means we would like to see photos with the photographers mark in the bottom corner and this will be a chance for free exposure in this documentary.

All photos should be sent in ASAP as we are beginning the post production process shortly.

The top photos will be included in a montage and or B-roll segments of the film.

Please send Hi Res photo's to [email protected] please include your contact information, it is important that you own the rights to the images as we will need a signed release form submitted to us prior to us being able to include your photos in the film.

Please ensure you include the name of you or your company as you would like it seen in the credits.

Thank you in advance & we look forward to seeing all of your incredibly talented work.

If you have any questions please contact me at [email protected]


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## budgetblueoval

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 24 2009, 08:57 PM~16083248
> *8/15/09
> 
> 9/06/09
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what motor is that


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 2 2010, 08:54 PM~16493617
> *Lookin' at mine now ... Great Job everyone !!!
> Is Phil Gordon on LIL or ever in this thread?
> *



*His name on here is Euro2low...*


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Feb 3 2010, 02:27 PM~16499615
> *His name on here is Euro2low...
> *



Appreciate it UCE ... :thumbsup:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 3 2010, 01:26 AM~16497050
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## el bombero

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 1 2010, 02:50 PM~16478696
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What is this effect called?


----------



## MikeS

Photoshop. 


One of the ways to do it is to duplicate your first layer in photoshop, convert it to black/white and erase in the b/w layer to let the (color) layer below show true the black and white layer..


----------



## el bombero

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 30 2010, 09:39 PM~16464339
> *Photoshop? or Real?  Let me here what you guys think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow!! Pic looks good, you probably been asked and answered this question several times. what kind of camera and lens did you use for this shot?


----------



## Rod Stewart




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by el bombero_@Feb 3 2010, 11:33 PM~16507585
> *What is this effect called?
> *


BigMandoStyle! lol


----------



## el bombero

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 4 2010, 03:53 PM~16513373
> *BigMandoStyle! lol
> *


ahh shit :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Sonny P

looks like i've been missing some amazing shots lately, damn


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Feb 5 2010, 12:43 PM~16522623
> *looks like i've been missing some amazing shots lately, damn
> *


X2! Great work everyone!


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 5 2010, 03:50 AM~16519246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man I'm diggin this pic!!! And that Regal!!

Ahh....I miss my Regal.... :tears:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Feb 5 2010, 03:43 PM~16522623
> *looks like i've been missing some amazing shots lately, damn
> *



:worship: 

Nice to see you back ... It has been a minute !!!


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 5 2010, 01:50 AM~16519246
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## JB602




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Feb 6 2010, 03:11 AM~16526180
> *
> *


 Nice shot !!


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Pics I shot at school a few nights ago. ISO 1600 hand held while sitting in my truck.


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 6 2010, 10:30 AM~16530599
> *Pics I shot at school a few nights ago. ISO 1600 hand held while sitting in my truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you should of dropped one of them suckers! LOL, keep it up homie :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970

random pics :biggrin:


----------



## FatAl 63

My newly used camera I picked up 2 weeks ago for photography class. Canon AT-1


----------



## Hannibal Lector

nice pics!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 1 2010, 06:54 AM~16475694
> *Oh absolutely ...
> 
> I hope my previous statement didn't get mistook for an accusation & or that I felt like I should rely more on PS than my photography. I was more curious of how much effort was being put  into PS ... ( & not just you )
> 
> Im just always blown away & in awe of the SHARPNESS / CLARITY & VIBRANCE of colors in your shots and there always like that!
> &
> like you I don't necessarily time myself in PS, but just wondered that other than the few moments ( like you ) by adjusting & watermarking etc-etc what you & others were investing in PS
> cause with as many options that it has - you can certainly end up putting a lot of time into a shot
> with PS; there's certainly no debating that ...
> *


not at all man....

currently I own the 50D and 5D Mark II and I shoot with both of them when im doing a wedding....and when you see the difference side by side like that on both cameras there is no question that the 5D Mark II produces far greater quality than the 50D can.

Ive heard that its not the camera, its the person behind the camera.....witch I belive to be true....to a certain point.....cause without certain equipment you just cant produce certain type of images


----------



## Twotonz

Oh yeah....I will be selling my 50D here perty soon to upgrade to another 5D Mark II with either the 24-70 or the 70-200is f2.8 lense (eventually im going to own both)


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 1 2010, 04:34 PM~16480299
> *April 2010 issue is hitting newsstands. Work by our very own TwoTonz, Volo and myself! Mr. Twotonz has quite a bit of pages! Congrats my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I aint no JaeBueno thou.....you doing to much Jae. Once I get good with writing my article ill be right behind you buddy


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 2 2010, 06:54 PM~16493617
> *Lookin' at mine now ... Great Job everyone !!!
> Is Phil Gordon on LIL or ever in this thread?
> *


Phil is a cool homie....met him in Denver last year.....he put in a lot of work in the new LRM issue

but he's a Nikon guy


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval+Feb 3 2010, 02:45 AM~16497265-->
> 
> 
> 
> what motor is that
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> from my feature in the new LRM
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by el [email protected] 4 2010, 07:59 AM~16509541
> *Wow!! Pic looks good, you probably been asked and answered this question several times. what kind of camera and lens did you use for this shot?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Canon 5D Mark II with the 16-35mm f/2.8
> <!--QuoteBegin-FatAl 63_@Feb 6 2010, 11:32 AM~16532034
> *My newly used camera I picked up 2 weeks ago for photography class. Canon AT-1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I just pulled out my old A-1 with the same lense the other day and bought me a roll of black and white film :0 :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 6 2010, 03:31 PM~16533167
> *I aint no JaeBueno thou.....you doing to much Jae.  Once I get good with writing my article ill be right behind you buddy
> *


Me doing too much!? I feel like I'm not doing enough! I'm no writer but as the time has gone by writing has become much easier to do. Again, so glad that LRM is working out. You are filling a void for the lack of coverage in Northern California.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 6 2010, 02:47 PM~16533259
> *Me doing too much!? I feel like I'm not doing enough! I'm no writer but as the time has gone by writing has become much easier to do. Again, so glad that LRM is working out. You are filling a void for the lack of coverage in Northern California.
> *


A good issue for me is still half of what you normaly do....but yeah as I do more article I see what I can do differently during the interviews to better help me write the article with more ease. We deffinetly need the love up here....thanks Jae


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Feb 6 2010, 06:27 PM~16533142-->
> 
> 
> 
> not at all man....
> 
> currently I own the 50D and 5D Mark II and I shoot with both of them when im doing a wedding....and when you see the difference side by side like that on both cameras there is no question that the 5D Mark II produces far greater quality than the 50D can.
> 
> Ive heard that its not the camera, its the person behind the camera.....witch I belive to be true....to a certain point.....cause without certain equipment you just cant produce certain type of images
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pheeeeeeeeew I was hoping that wasn't misunderstood ...
> Welp like you said it must be true to a certain point cause you master that sum-of a-bitch everytime you snap :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 06:40 PM~16533224
> *Phil is a cool homie....met him in Denver last year.....he put in a lot of work in the new LRM issue
> 
> but he's a Nikon guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for posting that shot ...
> I seen him at that Street Dreamz Picnic last MAY & wasn't sure if that was him or not.
> It was funny to cause we both shot the same shot of a pedal car & I didn't even know it til recently.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Feb 6 2010, 06:47 PM~16533259
> *Me doing too much!? I feel like I'm not doing enough! I'm no writer but as the time has gone by writing has become much easier to do. Again, so glad that LRM is working out. You are filling a void for the lack of coverage in Northern California.
> *


I must disagree Mr. Bueno 
I've become addicted to reading your articles on your site & enjoy them as much as your shots! ...


----------



## Mr. 412

Now sure over here on tha EAST SIDE we get our fair share of snow but we had shit like this
since 1993 ... Jus wanted to share some visual perspective of what's got me wondering why
I'm not packing my bags & heading WEST :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 6 2010, 07:47 PM~16533651
> *Now sure over here on tha EAST SIDE we get our fair share of snow but we had shit like this
> since 1993 ... Jus wanted to share some visual perspective of what's got me wondering why
> I'm not packing my bags & heading WEST  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mr.casper

my loving family in da 2010 BLIZZARD!


----------



## [email protected]

question for the Pros, achieved my goals & going to a 5d Mk II, what lens do you recommend for vehicle shots, car shows, car interiors, exteriors.

I'm looking towards the 25-105mm as a all around lens but I'm leaning towards the 16-35mm

I'm also interested in some night time shots, any recommendations?

Thanks in advanced


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@Feb 6 2010, 08:32 PM~16532034
> *My newly used camera I picked up 2 weeks ago for photography class. Canon AT-1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Greats pics everyone here is one I shot from lasts night shoot!


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 7 2010, 08:10 PM~16543034
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice Tony!


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 8 2010, 11:22 AM~16549044
> *Very nice Tony!
> *



Thank's i just seen the pic from our metting at the hot rod show!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## GRS-HPR

saw estevan pics in freestyle magazine anyone know what he shoots with


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Feb 9 2010, 06:43 AM~16555611
> *saw estevan pics in freestyle magazine anyone know what he shoots with
> *


Canon AE-1 if I am not mistaken.


----------



## nobueno

From a photoshoot a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## 72 kutty

Some pics from Monterey a couple weekends ago..



















Gotta love Cali weather


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## JB602

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Feb 7 2010, 10:19 AM~16539010-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greats pics everyone here is one I shot from lasts night shoot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DREAM [email protected] 7 2010, 08:10 PM~16543034
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 08:42 AM~16558850
> *From a photoshoot a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 72 [email protected] 9 2010, 01:49 PM~16561554
> *Some pics from Monterey a couple weekends ago..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love Cali weather
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigMandoAZ_@Feb 9 2010, 04:37 PM~16563234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


every last one of you guys...bad asses! :worship:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE




----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Have not been on here in weeks and great work by all that have been posting. Here are a few from a recent wedding I did a few weeks ago. Enjoy and everyone keep up the great work.

- tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

that is all from this wedding - new site launching soon, if all goes well by the end of the month. i'll keep everyone posted on that.

- tony valadez


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 10 2010, 12:37 AM~16563234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 9 2010, 07:37 PM~16563234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DOPE!!!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 9 2010, 01:49 PM~16561554
> *Some pics from Monterey a couple weekends ago..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love Cali weather
> *


Beautiful Kutty! I am a life long Californian and I have NEVER been up that way! I must go there!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 9 2010, 04:37 PM~16563234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Excellent Mando!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 11 2010, 02:01 PM~16584289
> *Excellent Mando!
> *


Thanks Jae! Look what I found in the Impalas Thread!!!!! 4 pages! 

Pics by Armando "BigMando" Aldama


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 11 2010, 02:45 PM~16584677
> *Thanks Jae! Look what I found in the Impalas Thread!!!!! 4 pages!
> 
> Pics by Armando "BigMando" Aldama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats!  :biggrin: Looks great!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 11 2010, 02:47 PM~16584695
> *Congrats!    :biggrin: Looks great!
> *


Thanks! First time in print! Im ready for more!!!


----------



## raystrey

I got a Fuji Finepix s1500 for xmas from my boss here at work as part of a bonus program they did.

I can mess with shutter speed and aperture but have not since I know nothing as far as that. Here are a couple shots I took the other day at local skate park. Not as good as any of you but someday 











this one trying to zoom without getting to blurry of a pic




















some trying out the macro


----------



## Ecalderon

Whats up everyone.It has been a few that i havent wrote in the photography thread.Pictures are awesome and glad to see the thread still going strong.Great work all around.BIGMANDO ,looks really nice bro.Glad to see your work in the impalas mag.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 9 2010, 04:37 PM~16563234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Wanted to publicly thank the homie BigMando for helping me with a question i had. 

I found a used Nikon 24-85 mm 1:2.8-4D lens on craigslist for $350. The homie told me what to look for when purchasing used lenses. Long story short, i ended up buy the lens. I can't wait to mess with it !... Only set back i had was that I couldn't get the lens to focus with my camera. I automatically thought the lens was broken. But the old man suggested we drive to Wolfe Camera so they could take a look at the lens for me. So we did and sure enough I come to find out that this lens isn't compatible with the D40 bodies. In the sense that you can't autofocus. The autofocus feature only works with D90 or newer bodies. 

So for now I'll just have to manually focus until i can upgrade bodies. 

I paid $350 and it came with a Hoya 72mm UV lens, orignal bag, end caps and lens hood.

















(sorry for the crappy pics. Took this with a point and shoot)


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 11 2010, 01:45 PM~16584677
> *Thanks Jae! Look what I found in the Impalas Thread!!!!! 4 pages!
> 
> Pics by Armando "BigMando" Aldama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats my Homey Right Here!!! Congrats Bro!!! You work hard and you deserve this finally!!! Great working with you Bro!!
Al :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

random snow pic...We're getting a good amount here in Dallas. 8" in my neighborhood...


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 11 2010, 05:54 PM~16584781
> *Thanks! First time in print! Im ready for more!!!
> *



ATTA BOY!! GOOD STUFF MANDO! DON'T WORRY MY FRIEND, YOU KEEP DOING WHAT YOU DO.. AND THINGS WILL COME!!!
P


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Feb 10 2010, 08:27 AM~16570174
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GREAT SHOT PAUL!


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## .:Vato Loco:.




----------



## BigMandoAZ

Something i was messing around with


----------



## clublord

big ups to my fellow Nikon homies...


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

IM LOOKING FOR A NIKON ANY ADVICE WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Feb 13 2010, 06:19 AM~16600338
> *IM LOOKING FOR A NIKON ANY ADVICE WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED
> *



Take your pic USO - You can't go wrong with a NIKON anything ... D40, 50, 90, D3000

( sorry Cannon guys ) :biggrin: 


I think your pretty chummy wit Mr. Bueno JD - He's knows them in & out :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Feb 13 2010, 03:19 AM~16600338
> *IM LOOKING FOR A NIKON ANY ADVICE WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED
> *


JD, what's your budget? Lemme know! I'll help you get the most for your $$. :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

it's coming up soon...less than a month away.....who's ready


----------



## 72 kutty

A pic from a while back....for Ranflas Mag


----------



## 72 kutty

Another one from the shoot..


----------



## clublord

sweet pics kutty always diggin ya stuff


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by clublord_@Feb 14 2010, 04:09 AM~16607720
> *sweet pics kutty always diggin ya stuff
> *



Thanks man!


----------



## clublord

ya got a good eye homie..


----------



## 72 kutty

6 Pictures put together


----------



## MikeS

Me working on my Impala. Front yard frame off restaurationwork.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

from last night -


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Feb 14 2010, 05:12 PM~16611502
> *from last night -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Cool shot


----------



## flaked85




----------



## carsofabq

Went to a friends shop the other Day could of spent all day their takin pics.













































Daddy O stripping away











And My LIL ones



















Thanks for Lookin


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 13 2010, 09:03 AM~16601109
> *JD, what's your budget? Lemme know! I'll help you get the most for your $$.  :biggrin:
> *


UNDER 800 NOT LOOKING TO DO ANY MAJOR PHOTOGRAPHY JUST PICS OF MY KIDS CARS AND LIFE :biggrin:


----------



## wence

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Feb 14 2010, 11:22 PM~16615199
> *UNDER 800 NOT LOOKING TO DO ANY MAJOR PHOTOGRAPHY JUST PICS OF MY KIDS CARS AND LIFE :biggrin:
> *



go for the d80 or the d90 both are nice.. both great cameras :biggrin: I have a d80


----------



## flaked85

Daddy O stripping away












DADDY-O IS A STRIPPING FOOL.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Anyone ever heard of a program called OPANDA ? Good way of finding out how many clicks a used camera body has. I know it works for Nikons, not sure if it'll work with Canon...


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by wence_@Feb 14 2010, 11:55 PM~16615529
> *go for the d80 or the d90 both are nice.. both great cameras :biggrin: I have a d80
> *


I got the D80 :biggrin: , its nice. still learning!


----------



## chtrone

the wife just bought me a Nikon d5000 for valentine's day! i think this camera will b a blast to shoot with as im still learning and she likes the video feature. paid just about 1000 for the camera kit with extra lense, carrying bag, and sd cards. :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by chtrone_@Feb 15 2010, 10:10 AM~16617464
> *the wife just bought me a Nikon d5000 for valentine's day! i think this camera will b a blast to shoot with as im still learning and she likes the video feature. paid just about 1000 for the camera kit with extra lense, carrying bag, and sd cards.  :biggrin:
> *



Good luck and have fun!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Feb 14 2010, 11:22 PM~16615199
> *UNDER 800 NOT LOOKING TO DO ANY MAJOR PHOTOGRAPHY JUST PICS OF MY KIDS CARS AND LIFE :biggrin:
> *


D5000 ~ Great camera at a great price!


----------



## nobueno

From Fonzy's art show Saturday night. More on www.jaebueno.com


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by HMART1970+Feb 6 2010, 10:11 AM~16531504-->
> 
> 
> 
> random pics :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was going to ask you if you were shooting with a tripod....but from the shadow I could tell that you wernt, so you should and I could also tell that you a big boy....welcome to the big boy photographers club :biggrin: .....for the record BigMike aint in that club :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Steel City [email protected] 6 2010, 03:23 PM~16533488
> *Pheeeeeeeeew I was hoping that wasn't misunderstood ...
> Welp like you said it must be true to a certain point cause you master that sum-of a-bitch everytime you snap :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not everytime.....i just post up the ones I get lucky in
> <[email protected]_@Feb 7 2010, 01:10 AM~16537814
> *question for the Pros, achieved my goals & going to a 5d Mk II, what lens do you recommend for vehicle shots, car shows, car interiors, exteriors.
> 
> I'm looking towards the 25-105mm as a all around lens but I'm leaning towards the 16-35mm
> 
> I'm also interested in some night time shots, any recommendations?
> 
> Thanks in advanced
> *


good move....its expensive but you will see were that money is going to when you get the 5D Mark II

I got the 16-35mm and Im currently shooting all my car features with it. Dont go for the 24-105 cause its a f/4....stay with the f2.8s


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Feb 7 2010, 09:19 AM~16539010-->
> 
> 
> 
> Greats pics everyone here is one I shot from lasts night shoot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice shot Big Mondezee
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 11:45 PM~16556810
> *Canon AE-1 if I am not mistaken.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> close, I read and interview were he said he shoots with the Canon A1
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Feb 9 2010, 07:42 AM~16558850
> *From a photoshoot a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im telling you Jae....i picture you looking like your subject :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty+Feb 9 2010, 12:49 PM~16561554-->
> 
> 
> 
> Some pics from Monterey a couple weekends ago..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love Cali weather
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice....you even made Montery look like a warm place
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2010, 08:35 AM~16571285
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> like always Tony im amazed at your work.....whenever I get married im going to have to fly you out to Cali to shoot it.....do I get a discount if I let you use my gear? :dunno: :cheesy:
> 
> j/p
> 
> 
> 
> well unless you did give a discount :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-tonyvaladez.com_@Feb 10 2010, 08:39 AM~16571314
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did the 6flags commercial come to anybody elses mind when they saw that picture?


----------



## CE 707




----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 11 2010, 01:45 PM~16584677
> *Thanks Jae! Look what I found in the Impalas Thread!!!!! 4 pages!
> 
> Pics by Armando "BigMando" Aldama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats Mando


> _Originally posted by Sin7+Feb 11 2010, 05:09 PM~16586719-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted to publicly thank the homie BigMando for helping me with a question i had.
> 
> I found a used Nikon 24-85 mm 1:2.8-4D lens on craigslist for $350. The homie told me what to look for when purchasing used lenses. Long story short, i ended up buy the lens. I can't wait to mess with it !... Only set back i had was that I couldn't get the lens to focus with my camera. I automatically thought the lens was broken. But the old man suggested we drive to Wolfe Camera so they could take a look at the lens for me. So we did and sure enough I come to find out that this lens isn't compatible with the D40 bodies. In the sense that you can't autofocus. The autofocus feature only works with D90 or newer bodies.
> 
> So for now I'll just have to manually focus until i can upgrade bodies.
> 
> I paid $350 and it came with a Hoya 72mm UV lens, orignal bag, end caps and lens hood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for the crappy pics. Took this with a point and shoot)
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good buy....but when buying glass, I would recomend sticking to your camera brand
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigMandoAZ_@Feb 12 2010, 04:04 PM~16596048
> *Something i was messing around with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good Mando and I wasnt just talking about her milk bubbles :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63+Feb 13 2010, 02:19 AM~16600338-->
> 
> 
> 
> IM LOOKING FOR A NIKON ANY ADVICE WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> best advice I can give you is start looking for Canon....lol....j/p....cant go wrong with a Canon or Nikon
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2010, 08:08 AM~16601138
> *it's coming up soon...less than a month away.....who's ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> never been to San Diego....might have to go and check it out
> <!--QuoteBegin-MikeS_@Feb 14 2010, 02:41 PM~16610918
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me working on my Impala. Front yard frame off restaurationwork.
> *


sick stuff Mike.....thats how you tell a story with a picture


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by carsofabq+Feb 14 2010, 07:58 PM~16613414-->
> 
> 
> 
> Daddy O stripping away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good shot
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Feb 15 2010, 02:48 PM~16620037
> *From Fonzy's art show Saturday night. More on www.jaebueno.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no words...just this :wow:


----------



## Twotonz

from this weekend

shoot with Sal Sierra owner of Trokita Loca









airbrusher Alberto Herrera working late at night









Anna G


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## Pure Xtc

*All you Homies are Putting out some Bad Ass Work!! Images are Surreal!!! Keep it Up Playas!!!!*


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 15 2010, 07:16 PM~16621852
> *from this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> airbrusher Alberto Herrera working late at night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks Tonz! This airbrush shot is killer! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ




----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ




----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by INTRUDERS_PHXAZ_@Feb 15 2010, 08:29 PM~16622613
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 15 2010, 07:16 PM~16621852
> *from this weekend
> 
> shoot with Sal Sierra owner of Trokita Loca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> airbrusher Alberto Herrera working late at night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweet lighting on all three love the airbrush shot the best with the little stream of paint. Killer work as usual man :thumbsup:


----------



## 77doba

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 15 2010, 07:48 PM~16622131
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this should be a poster :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 15 2010, 05:14 PM~16621191
> * .....for the record BigMike aint in that club :angry:
> *


 :| :tears:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

natural light...


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 15 2010, 10:16 PM~16621852
> *from this weekend
> 
> airbrusher Alberto Herrera working late at night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Love this pic....


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 15 2010, 07:48 PM~16622131
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This caprice is bad ass! My bro has a 2dr but still only a project.


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 15 2010, 07:16 PM~16621852
> *from this weekend
> 
> airbrusher Alberto Herrera working late at night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is a bad ass shot!


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Feb 16 2010, 03:16 AM~16621852-->
> 
> 
> 
> from this weekend
> airbrusher Alberto Herrera working late at night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Twotonz! Love the airbrush picture :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigMandoAZ_@Feb 16 2010, 03:48 AM~16622131
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Feb 15 2010, 10:51 PM~16625613
> *:|  :tears:
> *


bbqs and beer every weekend for the next 6 month and then apply again


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Feb 15 2010, 06:52 PM~16622183-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Tonz! This airbrush shot is killer!  :wow:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2010, 08:00 PM~16623006
> *Sweet lighting on all three love the airbrush shot the best with the little stream of paint. Killer work as usual man :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 07:03 AM~16627227
> *Love this pic....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 07:15 AM~16627297
> *This is a bad ass shot!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MikeS_@Feb 16 2010, 12:17 PM~16629803
> *Thanks Twotonz! Love the airbrush picture  :0
> 
> *


thanks everybody


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## HMART1970

> I was going to ask you if you were shooting with a tripod....but from the shadow I could tell that you wernt, so you should and I could also tell that you a big boy....welcome to the big boy photographers club :biggrin: .....for the record BigMike aint in that club :angry:
> :biggrin:
> 
> you right Twotons, no tripod was used :biggrin: I just got back into photography after about......well lets just say the last camera that I had was a Pentax K1000! I am still in the crawling stages in the DSLR field, LOL!!


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 16 2010, 05:09 PM~16631802
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this picture looks fuckin tight! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## drasticbean

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 16 2010, 08:09 PM~16631802
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Out did yourself wit this one here BigMandoAZ :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## Toro

time to start making plans for the first 2 shows of the Lowrider Experience.....I'm sure we will all get great shots from these......just a reminder....the ODB Lowrider Experience Shows are exclusively to be covered by LRM, DUB, and Impalas Magazine.....if you are a freelancer or part of any other type of media, feel free to PM me....since it is exclusive only the 3 mags I mentioned are allowed to publish the photos unless given consent....


----------



## Toro

I see you are mastering the art Mr. Bean....you know I'm gonna need some help in Diego.....


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Feb 16 2010, 10:22 PM~16634242
> *I see you are mastering the art Mr. Bean....you know I'm gonna need some  help in Diego.....
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 16 2010, 09:36 PM~16634494
> *:wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## Toro

wow...it feels like I haven't posted up any pics in awhile....here are a few.....


----------



## LOCOS4LIFE(323)

> _Originally posted by INTRUDERS_PHXAZ_@Feb 15 2010, 07:29 PM~16622613
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS ONE GOT MY VOTE!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 15 2010, 09:55 PM~16622201
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice shot Mando!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

:wow: :wow:


----------



## LaidbackLuis




----------



## TuCamote

Sup guys, I need your help, by tonight......I have a D90 and going shopping for a fisheye lense tomorrow, what numbers would you guys reccomend, any help will be appreciated, SUp Bean, long time no hear from you!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Feb 17 2010, 03:21 PM~16642078
> *Sup guys, I need your help, by tonight......I have a D90 and going shopping for a fisheye lense tomorrow, what numbers would you guys reccomend, any help will be appreciated, SUp Bean, long time no hear from you!
> *


Nikon 10.5mm 2.8 Fisheye


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 17 2010, 06:25 PM~16642116
> *Nikon 10.5mm 2.8 Fisheye
> *


Thanks bro, what do you guys think about this one, found it on craigslist
http://newjersey.craigslist.org/pho/1601700968.html


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Feb 17 2010, 03:31 PM~16642173
> *Thanks bro, what do you guys think about this one, found it on craigslist
> http://newjersey.craigslist.org/pho/1601700968.html
> *


Not a fisheye lens, its a Tokina wide angle. Fisheye lens are a fixed focal length but I do believe Tamron or Tokina make a 10-17mm Fisheye lens.


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 17 2010, 06:36 PM~16642214
> *Not a fisheye lens, its a Tokina wide angle. Fisheye lens are a fixed focal length but I do believe Tamron or Tokina make a 10-17mm Fisheye lens.
> *


see...what would I do without you guys
rather stick to Nikon lenses right?


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Feb 17 2010, 03:46 PM~16642307
> *see...what would I do without you guys
> rather stick to Nikon lenses right?
> *


yes... I would not buy a tokina. Stick with the nikon lenses and you'll be good.


----------



## Vayzfinest

sup fellas i got a question, i got no idea about camera but im looking into buying one. i found a Fuji Finepix S5000 and a Kodak DX7590. there about the same price. which one is better??


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 17 2010, 05:21 PM~16643829
> *sup fellas i got a question, i got no idea about camera but im looking into buying one. i found a Fuji Finepix S5000 and a Kodak DX7590. there about the same price. which one is better??
> *


stick with either Canon or Nikon


----------



## Vayzfinest

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 18 2010, 01:58 AM~16648821
> *stick with either Canon or Nikon
> *


cool, I found those two on craigslist for $100 each. Thought it was a good price. I'm gonna look into those other two. Thanks homie


----------



## Vayzfinest

How bout a Canon Power Shot S3IS ?? Any good?


----------



## djtwigsta

If goign that route get the S5IS.... what i use but they are outdated now. Get the G11 etc for the new versions.


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 18 2010, 02:58 AM~16648821
> *stick with either Canon or Nikon
> *


 :yes:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 18 2010, 08:33 AM~16649745
> *How bout a Canon Power Shot S3IS ?? Any good?
> *



SURE IT'S A GREAT CAMERA,BUT YOU WON'T BE ABLE TO CHANGE LENSES OR DO ANY UPGRADES WITH THAT CAMERA.IF ALL YOUR TRYIN TO DO IS AIM AND SHOOT HOMIE ,YOU DID FINE.


----------



## flaked85

MY TIRE CHOCK :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85




----------



## flaked85




----------



## flaked85




----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 18 2010, 11:16 AM~16650557
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Man I've seen your build topic on this Regal. Bad ass bro!! Looking good and servin a lot of peeps out there too from what I've seen in those videos! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412

Great shot's Dana ... :thumbsup:

What did you end up buying camera wise hno:


----------



## novita62

i just got a nikon d3000, here's some pics i took on a trip down to san luis rio colorado, mexico..


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Feb 18 2010, 12:01 AM~16648524
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is a kool pic!


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Feb 18 2010, 03:32 PM~16653326
> *This is a kool pic!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: THANKS HOMIE


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Feb 18 2010, 02:50 PM~16652217
> *Man I've seen your build topic on this Regal. Bad ass bro!! Looking good and servin a lot of peeps out there too from what I've seen in those videos!  :thumbsup:
> *



THANX HOMIE,I'M JUST HAVIN SUM FUN HOMIE.


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 18 2010, 03:52 PM~16652596
> *Great shot's Dana ... :thumbsup:
> 
> What did you end up buying camera wise  hno:
> *



NOPE I'M STILL USING MY CANON REBEL DIGITAL EOS HOMIE.BUT I'M GONNA BUY THAT D90 AS SOON AS I STACK SOME PAPER.MY CANON DOES GOOD FOR NOW FOR A 6.3 MEGA PIXEL CAMERA.I GOT THIS THING AS SOON AS THE REBEL BECAME A DIGITAL CAMERA.IT STILL GETS GREAT REVIEWS.NOW I'M READY TO UPGRADE AND DO A LITTLE MORE STUFF.


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 19 2010, 01:39 AM~16659026
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY




----------



## GRS-HPR

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 18 2010, 11:33 PM~16649745
> *How bout a Canon Power Shot S3IS ?? Any good?
> *


i use canon s3is far more better cameras out there

i been doing black and white film course to get back to the roots is it cool if i get images scan them in and show you guys


----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 19 2010, 02:28 AM~16659350
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup: Anymore of the model  :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85

DREAM ON WHAT CAMERA ARE YOU SHOOTIN WITH HOMIE,AND WHAT LENS?YOU SHOOT AWESOME PHOTOS HOMIE.


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 19 2010, 07:09 PM~16665947
> *DREAM ON WHAT CAMERA ARE YOU SHOOTIN WITH HOMIE,AND WHAT LENS?YOU SHOOT AWESOME PHOTOS HOMIE.
> *


x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker

Whoever has an Android phone... (G1/Mytouch/Droid etc) hit me up with your Gmail... :biggrin: Got a gang of apps to share with the homies :biggrin:

PM me or send me your email : [email protected]


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 19 2010, 10:03 PM~16667394
> *Whoever has an Android phone... (G1/Mytouch/Droid etc) hit me up with your Gmail... :biggrin: Got a gang of apps to share with the homies :biggrin:
> 
> PM me or send me your email : [email protected]
> *


baller!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 15 2010, 07:39 PM~16621498
> *
> 
> never been to San Diego....might have to go and check it out
> 
> 
> *


you know I got your credentials ready for ya Double T....


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 19 2010, 04:49 AM~16659062
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice shot tony !!! :biggrin:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 19 2010, 09:49 AM~16659062
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My favorite Glasshouse right there.


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Feb 20 2010, 10:54 AM~16670106-->
> 
> 
> 
> baller!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :nono: If I was a baller I wouldn't look for ways to get the apps for free :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Toro_@Feb 20 2010, 10:56 AM~16670120
> *you know I got your credentials ready for ya Double T....
> *


Need any help for New Mexico? :dunno:


----------



## Twotonz




----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 21 2010, 02:02 AM~16676142
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: I like how the second one is subtle and has your name tagged on the wall :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 21 2010, 10:02 AM~16676142
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: Nice !!


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Feb 21 2010, 06:28 AM~16676590
> *:cheesy: Nice !!
> *



X10


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 21 2010, 02:42 AM~16676501
> *:wow: I like how the second one is subtle and has your name tagged on the wall :thumbsup:
> *


yeah im glad we got permits to do the graffiti on the wall and not do illegally






















:angel: :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz

thanks Mike and Flaked


----------



## sixtreywit4

from ATL


----------



## Rod Stewart

good stuff, tonz.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 21 2010, 01:21 PM~16679165
> *good stuff, tonz.
> *


thanks Rod


one more from yesterdays shoot


----------



## stilldownivlife

> http://i22.photobucket.com/albums/b350/twotonz/Portfolio%202/JaharaHollywood1s.jpg[/img]
> [/quote
> 
> 
> i love how the back light makes her hair glow
> 
> :thumbsup: nice work :worship:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Feb 21 2010, 01:52 PM~16679337
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love how the back light makes her hair glow
> 
> :thumbsup: nice work  :worship:
> *


thanks man


----------



## BLVD

*Looking Sick Bro!*


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 21 2010, 04:48 PM~16679321
> *thanks Rod
> one more from yesterdays shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



if you ever need an assistant homie let me know :biggrin: (no ****)


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 18 2010, 09:18 AM~16650574
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 16 2010, 05:09 PM~16631802
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick shot Mando


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 21 2010, 02:33 PM~16679592
> *if you ever need an assistant homie let me know :biggrin: (no ****)
> *


I really do think I need one....all the shit I have to carry for a photoshoot and to set up is a bitch....I can only have the models carry so much shit for me


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 21 2010, 02:48 PM~16679321
> *thanks Rod
> one more from yesterdays shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i've only known you for a couple of years now, but there has been a huge advancement in your photo quality since then. 

anyone can see you're putting some thought into your shoots and the outcome proves it.

when i get my pos car done you'll have to snap a few pics for me - maybe you'll let me pick a model? :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Feb 21 2010, 03:19 PM~16679924
> *i've only known you for a couple of years now, but there has been a huge advancement in your photo quality since then.
> 
> anyone can see you're putting some thought into your shoots and the outcome proves it.
> 
> when i get my pos car done you'll have to snap a few pics for me - maybe I'll find a model with a gorgues face and coke bottle body for you to shot?  :cheesy:
> *


thanks man....since I got the chance to shoot for LRM ive felt that I have to really step up my game to be worthy enough to have my work in the same magazine that the greats like Elliot Gilbert, Nathan Trujillo, Marco Pation and the rest of those guys.


thanks for the offer of letting me shoot your ride and finding a model for me.....definetly homie.....let me know


----------



## TuCamote

question for all the experts here, so I haven't used my cameras in about a month now, do you guys remove the batteries from the camerars when not in use for a while, or just leave them in?


----------



## nobueno

Very nice Twotonz! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

Amazing shot with the sun set TwoTonz :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN

NOT MY WORK, BUT EXTREMLY BEAUTIFUL


----------



## BigMandoAZ

What's up fellas! Here are a couples shots from the united dreams show in yuma




















and this one is for TOPDOGG!


----------



## Twotonz

thank you Blvd, Jae and SCF

SCF what lense did you use on those shots? Looks real good....it looks like a real low light shot but it also looks like you had a high apeture in the second shot....nice shots both of them

BigMondeezze loving that night shot

Flaked those are some real clean shots with natural lighting....good job man

Toro set me up in SD cause ill be there

Knightstalker I got your text but I have no idea how to use....it say droid blocks the downloads cause they arent from the droid market

Dream on are you using a wide angle glass? or a full frame camera? or both?


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 22 2010, 12:18 PM~16687389
> *thank you Blvd, Jae and SCF
> 
> SCF what lense did you use on those shots?  Looks real good....it looks like a real low light shot but it also looks like you had a high apeture in the second shot....nice shots both of them
> 
> BigMondeezze loving that night shot
> 
> Flaked those are some real clean shots with natural lighting....good job man
> 
> Toro set me up in SD cause ill be there
> 
> Knightstalker I got your text but I have no idea how to use....it say droid blocks the downloads cause they arent from the droid market
> 
> Dream on are you using a wide angle glass? or a full frame camera? or both?
> *


There is a setting to unblock the content...perfeclty safe, wifey and daughter are now enjoying free droid apps thanks to Knightstalker!!!


----------



## TuCamote

http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/pho/1612563385.html


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 21 2010, 02:02 AM~16676142
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


real nice!


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Feb 22 2010, 09:18 AM~16687389-->
> 
> 
> 
> Knightstalker I got your text but I have no idea how to use....it say droid blocks the downloads cause they arent from the droid market
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MENU>SETTINGS>APPLICATIONS>UNKNOWN SOURCES (CHECKMARK IT)
> 
> and you're set  :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TuCamote_@Feb 22 2010, 12:35 PM~16688947
> *There is a setting to unblock the content...perfeclty safe, wifey and daughter are now enjoying free droid apps thanks to Knightstalker!!!
> *


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 21 2010, 06:03 PM~16679813
> *I really do think I need one....all the shit I have to carry for a photoshoot and to set up is a bitch....I can only have the models carry so much shit for me
> *



COOL LET ME KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970

messing around :biggrin: 
dont mind the guy behind the car, he was filling in for the model to get the lighting correct, thanks Jae....AKA Streetseen!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 22 2010, 10:18 AM~16687389
> *
> Toro set me up in SD cause ill be there
> 
> *


You know it bro...and hey...I can drink a few beers now...soooooo it's on...


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 22 2010, 09:18 AM~16687389
> *
> 
> Dream on are you using a wide angle glass? or a full frame camera? or both?
> *


Yeap i shoot mostly with wide angle glass...


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Feb 19 2010, 07:09 PM~16665947
> *DREAM ON WHAT CAMERA ARE YOU SHOOTIN WITH HOMIE,AND WHAT LENS?YOU SHOOT AWESOME PHOTOS HOMIE.
> *



I shoot with SONY AND A WIDE LENS!!!

THANK'S!!! FOR YOUR COMENTS!!!


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 23 2010, 03:32 AM~16697051
> *I shoot with SONY AND A WIDE LENS!!!
> 
> THANK'S!!! FOR YOUR COMENTS!!!
> *


what are the numbers on your wideangle glass homie?


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 23 2010, 02:32 AM~16697051
> *I shoot with SONY AND A WIDE LENS!!!
> 
> THANK'S!!! FOR YOUR COMENTS!!!
> *



ANYTIME


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## Twotonz

How you liking the new toy Tony?


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 15 2010, 06:14 PM~16621191
> *
> good move....its expensive but you will see were that money is going to when you get the 5D Mark II
> 
> I got the 16-35mm and Im currently shooting all my car features with it.  Dont go for the 24-105 cause its a f/4....stay with the f2.8s
> *


Thanks pimp, picked up the 5d mkII but I settled for the 24-105, I want that $16-35$

I def. need to do my homework on this cam


----------



## MikeS

I am so jealous. Canon 5D Mark II, Ballliiiin' !!


----------



## MikeS

Still have to rescan them but here are some portraits with that new cam I bought. 

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Nov 6 2006, 04:55 PM~6515088
> *Alright... this thread is now officially THE SHIT!  :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


*this is from 4 years ago... AND ITS STILL THE SHIT.....*


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 23 2010, 05:48 PM~16703659
> *this is from 4 years ago...  AND ITS STILL THE SHIT.....
> *



:werd:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 23 2010, 08:48 PM~16703659
> *this is from 4 years ago...  AND ITS STILL THE SHIT.....
> *



x2

I'm extremely appreciative for the topic! 
It's here that I first made the acquaintance of specific individuals like TwoTonz, Volo & Kutty ... then slightly later on Mr. Howard & Mr Greggo whom all were extremely gracious to me & allowed me to bend their ears with questions & guidance ... 
I then got to meet ( post ) with others like Mr. Valadez & Mr. Bueno, Toro, Mr. Bean ( got to meet in MD last year ) Knightstalker, Mike S, DREAM ON, TuCamote & some others that I may be forgetting ( which I'm sorry - don't mean to leave anyone out )
BUT 
ALL has been polite & extremely encouraging of my interest with this world & I'd like to extend a special thank you to you all & especially the one's mentioned above, because it were you whom I actually reached out to & without hesitation got back to me & worked with me and guided me & encouraged me ... 

So I thank you all! 
including LAYITLOW & MXN ROC for starting this bissssssshh !!! :biggrin:


----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 23 2010, 04:48 PM~16703659
> *this is from 4 years ago...  AND ITS STILL THE SHIT.....
> *


Hell ya this is one of two pages I open up as soon as I log in :worship: All inspiration for me.  B&W 35mm Film Shot with my Canon AT-1 50mm lens :biggrin: Scanner cropped out my white borders :uh:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 23 2010, 07:43 PM~16704928
> *x2
> 
> I'm extremely appreciative for the topic!
> It's here that I first made the acquaintance of specific individuals like TwoTonz, Volo & Kutty ... then slightly later on Mr. Howard & Mr Greggo whom all were extremely gracious to me & allowed me to bend their ears with questions & guidance ...
> I then got to meet ( post ) with others like Mr. Valadez & Mr. Bueno, Toro, Mr. Bean ( got to meet in MD last year ) Knightstalker , Mike S, DREAM ON, TuCamote & some others that I may be forgetting ( which I'm sorry - don't mean to leave anyone out )
> BUT
> ALL has been polite & extremely encouraging of my interest with this world & I'd like to extend a special thank you to you all & especially the one's mentioned above, because it were you whom I actually reached out to & without hesitation got back to me & worked with me and guided me & encouraged me ...
> 
> So I thank you all!
> including LAYITLOW & MXN ROC for starting this bissssssshh !!! :biggrin:
> *


:wow: Damn... to even be mentioned alongside those guys is an honor  

I need to step my game up


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 23 2010, 06:48 PM~16703659
> *this is from 4 years ago...  AND ITS STILL THE SHIT.....
> *


One of the best topics on this site.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 23 2010, 07:43 PM~16704928
> *x2
> 
> I'm extremely appreciative for the topic!
> It's here that I first made the acquaintance of specific individuals like TwoTonz, Volo & Kutty ... then slightly later on Mr. Howard & Mr Greggo whom all were extremely gracious to me & allowed me to bend their ears with questions & guidance ...
> I then got to meet ( post ) with others like Mr. Valadez & Mr. Bueno, Toro, Mr. Bean ( got to meet in MD last year ) Knightstalker, Mike S, DREAM ON, TuCamote & some others that I may be forgetting ( which I'm sorry - don't mean to leave anyone out )
> BUT
> ALL has been polite & extremely encouraging of my interest with this world & I'd like to extend a special thank you to you all & especially the one's mentioned above, because it were you whom I actually reached out to & without hesitation got back to me & worked with me and guided me & encouraged me ...
> 
> So I thank you all!
> including LAYITLOW & MXN ROC for starting this bissssssshh !!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the mention! :biggrin: The best thing about this thread besides all of the great photos is the lack of competition. We are genuinely happy for each other as we progress and that is so great! :biggrin:


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.

2010 AutoRama Dallas,Tx


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.




----------



## .:Vato Loco:.




----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 23 2010, 10:43 PM~16704928
> *x2
> 
> I'm extremely appreciative for the topic!
> It's here that I first made the acquaintance of specific individuals like TwoTonz, Volo & Kutty ... then slightly later on Mr. Howard & Mr Greggo whom all were extremely gracious to me & allowed me to bend their ears with questions & guidance ...
> I then got to meet ( post ) with others like Mr. Valadez & Mr. Bueno, Toro, Mr. Bean ( got to meet in MD last year ) Knightstalker, Mike S, DREAM ON, TuCamote & some others that I may be forgetting ( which I'm sorry - don't mean to leave anyone out )
> BUT
> ALL has been polite & extremely encouraging of my interest with this world & I'd like to extend a special thank you to you all & especially the one's mentioned above, because it were you whom I actually reached out to & without hesitation got back to me & worked with me and guided me & encouraged me ...
> 
> So I thank you all!
> including LAYITLOW & MXN ROC for starting this bissssssshh !!! :biggrin:
> *


Wow, thank you so much for the compliment and putting my name next to all these great photographers, I take much of my little experience from looking at the photographs here and try to apply them to my own, as you, I like to thank everyone that posts here and for all the help as well., thanks again


----------



## MAAANDO

Whats up guys. It has been a while since I have posted on here and my sincerest apologies for not contributing to the thread. You guys are taking amazing pictures and are getting better with each and every snap. Great job and keep the pics coming!


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 24 2010, 03:43 AM~16704928
> *x2
> 
> I'm extremely appreciative for the topic!
> It's here that I first made the acquaintance of specific individuals like TwoTonz, Volo & Kutty ... then slightly later on Mr. Howard & Mr Greggo whom all were extremely gracious to me & allowed me to bend their ears with questions & guidance ...
> I then got to meet ( post ) with others like Mr. Valadez & Mr. Bueno, Toro, Mr. Bean ( got to meet in MD last year ) Knightstalker, Mike S, DREAM ON, TuCamote & some others that I may be forgetting ( which I'm sorry - don't mean to leave anyone out )
> BUT
> ALL has been polite & extremely encouraging of my interest with this world & I'd like to extend a special thank you to you all & especially the one's mentioned above, because it were you whom I actually reached out to & without hesitation got back to me & worked with me and guided me & encouraged me ...
> 
> So I thank you all!
> including LAYITLOW & MXN ROC for starting this bissssssshh !!! :biggrin:
> *



 We all have made this topic one of Lil's best in my opinion !


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 23 2010, 10:43 PM~16704928
> *x2
> 
> I'm extremely appreciative for the topic!
> It's here that I first made the acquaintance of specific individuals like TwoTonz, Volo & Kutty ... then slightly later on Mr. Howard & Mr Greggo whom all were extremely gracious to me & allowed me to bend their ears with questions & guidance ...
> I then got to meet ( post ) with others like Mr. Valadez & Mr. Bueno, Toro, Mr. Bean ( got to meet in MD last year ) Knightstalker, Mike S, DREAM ON, TuCamote & some others that I may be forgetting ( which I'm sorry - don't mean to leave anyone out )
> BUT
> ALL has been polite & extremely encouraging of my interest with this world & I'd like to extend a special thank you to you all & especially the one's mentioned above, because it were you whom I actually reached out to & without hesitation got back to me & worked with me and guided me & encouraged me ...
> 
> So I thank you all!
> including LAYITLOW & MXN ROC for starting this bissssssshh !!! :biggrin:
> *






 *BigMandoAZ & MAAANDO* are two that I left out that I shouldn't have ... 
So Sorry !!! :tears:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 24 2010, 03:03 PM~16711647
> * BigMandoAZ & MAAANDO are two that I left out that I shouldn't have ...
> So Sorry !!!  :tears:
> *


It's all good brother. No offense taken. Im sure BigMando feels the same way. We are all here to learn from each other and give the best advice we can. :thumbsup:


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 24 2010, 01:52 PM~16711079
> *Whats up guys. It has been a while since I have posted on here and my sincerest apologies for not contributing to the thread. You guys are taking amazing pictures and are getting better with each and every snap. Great job and keep the pics coming!
> *


guess u ain't talking about me....I haven't posted in the longest...lol :biggrin:


----------



## eastlos76cadi

I have seen this thread go on and on since mc started it.I had. A previous account here but didn't log in after a long while and lost my pw and name ha ha.I my self have learn from others here.Hope to contribute some soon and try to stay on lil as much as I can .I do want to add some more pro photographers that I've seen before here and now.TRUCHA,GPH,ECALDERON,FISHEYE and BIG MIKE just to add to the talent squad .Good day photographers.keep this thread alive and well .


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@Feb 24 2010, 08:44 AM~16708392
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 24 2010, 07:54 AM~16709747
> *Thanks for the mention!  :biggrin:  The best thing about this thread besides all of the great photos is the lack of competition. We are genuinely happy for each other as we progress and that is so great!  :biggrin:
> *


That's something that I truly appreciate. I'm a total newbie to the photography game and I notice that anytime someone has a question, everyone is kool about it and willing to help out.

This is the first topic I check when I log on to layitlow. This topic made me want to buy a DSLR camera. I still don't know how to work it completely and havent had the chance/time to get out and take pics so I can post up here. There are alot of shows going on in Las Vegas, but right now I dont have my lowrider running and my club has been down so I've been outa the game for a while. I just feel like I need get back in the game so I can feel better about showing up to all the events to take pics.

This year I will try to make it to Lowrider Magazine's Phoenix show. I made a lil lowrider bike for my son and going to take it to the show and hopefully take some good pics.!!!


----------



## Twotonz

this is deffinetly a topic I ALWAYS check.....ive notice a lot of the guys that were on here on a regular have stoped posting in here thou


----------



## Twotonz

a few more from Saturdays shoot.....I was messing around with photoshop more and made a watermark.

I know the Canon guys going to like it


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 24 2010, 05:36 PM~16712925
> *this is deffinetly a topic I ALWAYS check.....ive notice a lot of the guys that were on here on a regular have stoped posting in here thou
> *


Ill be starting again.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 24 2010, 01:38 PM~16712944
> *Ill be starting again.
> *


vacation over mando....get your ass back to shooting :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 24 2010, 05:40 PM~16712961
> *vacation over mando....get your ass back to shooting :biggrin:
> *


Yea yeah yeah... Great shots BTW!


----------



## Chi-Town boi

> _Originally posted by eastlos76cadi+Feb 24 2010, 01:51 PM~16712475-->
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen this thread go on and on since mc started it.I had. A previous account here but didn't log in after a long while and lost my pw and name ha ha.I my self have learn from others here.Hope to contribute some soon and try to stay on lil as much as I can .I do want to add some more pro photographers that I've seen before here and now.*TRUCHA,GPH,ECALDERON,FISHEYE  and BIG MIKE* just to add to the talent squad .Good day  photographers.keep this thread alive and well .
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: i Was about to post some of tHese PhOtOgrApHerS NaMES HeRe To gIvE pRos fOr thEre TaLEnt aswell :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Feb 24 2010, 02:38 PM~16712942
> *a few more from Saturdays shoot.....I was messing around with photoshop more and made a watermark.
> 
> I know the Canon guys going to like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## DEVINERI

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 24 2010, 04:38 PM~16712942
> *a few more from Saturdays shoot.....I was messing around with photoshop more and made a watermark.
> 
> I know the Canon guys going to like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great shots !!! Very inspiring all the photos just pop at you is it the 5d mk II that gives it that look or is it the lighting that you choose? No matter what there great so clean and crisp.


----------



## Knightstalker

I was bored before work... :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 24 2010, 09:20 PM~16716250
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was bored before work... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Your so mean 


But nice shot :cheesy:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Loved that Mark II in that low light situation but unfortunately it was borrowed and not mine, in due time my friend, in due time. For now though my new site has been launched. Look forward to your feedback.

www.tonyvaladez.com

- t


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 23 2010, 07:43 PM~16704928
> *x2
> 
> I'm extremely appreciative for the topic!
> It's here that I first made the acquaintance of specific individuals like TwoTonz, Volo & Kutty ... then slightly later on Mr. Howard & Mr Greggo whom all were extremely gracious to me & allowed me to bend their ears with questions & guidance ...
> I then got to meet ( post ) with others like Mr. Valadez & Mr. Bueno, Toro, Mr. Bean ( got to meet in MD last year ) Knightstalker, Mike S, DREAM ON, TuCamote & some others that I may be forgetting ( which I'm sorry - don't mean to leave anyone out )
> BUT
> ALL has been polite & extremely encouraging of my interest with this world & I'd like to extend a special thank you to you all & especially the one's mentioned above, because it were you whom I actually reached out to & without hesitation got back to me & worked with me and guided me & encouraged me ...
> 
> So I thank you all!
> including LAYITLOW & MXN ROC for starting this bissssssshh !!! :biggrin:
> *



t\

Thanks's homie I am glad you like my shot's!!


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Feb 24 2010, 08:37 PM~16717452
> *Loved that Mark II in that low light situation but unfortunately it was borrowed and not mine, in due time my friend, in due time. For now though my new site has been launched. Look forward to your feedback.
> 
> www.tonyvaladez.com
> 
> - t
> *


that photo you post didnt have many grains for being ISO 6400. I think my 50d has more at ISO 800

cant wait to see what you produce after you get one


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Feb 24 2010, 08:33 PM~16716443
> *:0  Your so mean
> 
> But nice shot  :cheesy:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz




----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Feb 24 2010, 05:15 PM~16714811
> *Great shots !!! Very inspiring all the photos just pop at you is it the 5d mk II that gives it that look or is it the lighting that you choose? No matter what there great so clean and crisp.
> *


Id like to think its all that you mentioned and a lil of the guy behind the camera


----------



## 72 kutty

A few shots..


----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 24 2010, 11:50 PM~16719555
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: Background is bad ass


----------



## MikeS

Me working,


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Feb 24 2010, 11:20 PM~16716250-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was bored before work... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 03:50 AM~16719555
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-72 kutty_@Feb 25 2010, 03:52 PM~16722985
> *A few shots..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Dope :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Feb 25 2010, 05:14 PM~16723641
> *Me working,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Feb 25 2010, 02:14 PM~16723641
> *Me working,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice....show the finished shot


----------



## MikeS

Thanks, I will when I get those films developed.


----------



## 75_Monte

Has anyone here shot with both a 5D mark II and a D7? If you have, did you notice a big difference in photo quality between the two? I am thinking of upgrading soon but not sure which one to go for, especially if there is not a big difference in photo quality. That is what I read in a couple reviews, plus I like the built in flash on the D7 for those surprise moments. Not sure if the 5D is worth the extra cash. Any thoughts/info???

BTW, Great pix everyone. Keep them coming.


----------



## Ecalderon

*What's up my fellow photographers...Pictures are awesome all around.Keep showing the world thru that lens.I have 2 nikon D80 for sale if anyone is interested.I also have a
70-300 , 18-135 AND 24-120 VR for sale.Pm me if you need more info .


Ecalderon*


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 7 2007, 08:27 PM~7640619
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great shot tony.I was out on the mandalay Canal(BEAUTIFUL LOCATION) about 4 years ago my self.Its funny i shot that same location that you capture this beautiful model.Just a different angle. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Steel City Fam, *El Alfonso*


Now there's tha man :worship:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 23 2010, 09:43 PM~16704928
> *x2
> 
> I'm extremely appreciative for the topic!
> It's here that I first made the acquaintance of specific individuals like TwoTonz, Volo & Kutty ... then slightly later on Mr. Howard & Mr Greggo whom all were extremely gracious to me & allowed me to bend their ears with questions & guidance ...
> I then got to meet ( post ) with others like Mr. Valadez & Mr. Bueno, Toro, Mr. Bean ( got to meet in MD last year ) Knightstalker, Mike S, DREAM ON, TuCamote & some others that I may be forgetting ( which I'm sorry - don't mean to leave anyone out )
> BUT
> ALL has been polite & extremely encouraging of my interest with this world & I'd like to extend a special thank you to you all & especially the one's mentioned above, because it were you whom I actually reached out to & without hesitation got back to me & worked with me and guided me & encouraged me ...
> 
> So I thank you all!
> including LAYITLOW & MXN ROC for starting this bissssssshh !!! :biggrin:
> *


Wow wow wow. I can't believe you put my name is the same paragraph with those expert photographers. I'm just a small novice that love to take pictures. 
But I will say thank you very much. 
I'm just the guy that likes to take tons of pictures at the car shows.

But I will same this one of the BEST topics on lay it low.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Feb 24 2010, 08:37 PM~16717452
> *Loved that Mark II in that low light situation but unfortunately it was borrowed and not mine, in due time my friend, in due time. For now though my new site has been launched. Look forward to your feedback.
> 
> www.tonyvaladez.com
> 
> - t
> *


just checked out your site and _eres un vato chingon con la camara_


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Feb 25 2010, 01:14 PM~16723641
> *Me working,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Feb 25 2010, 06:33 PM~16726141
> *What's up my fellow photographers...Pictures are awesome all around.Keep showing the world thru that lens.I have 2 nikon D80 for sale if anyone is interested.I also have a
> 70-300 , 18-135 AND 24-120 VR for sale.Pm me if you need more info .
> Ecalderon
> *



Alright...what did you get? D700, D3S????

 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 26 2010, 12:47 AM~16730207
> *Alright...what did you get?  D700, D3S????
> 
> :0   :biggrin:
> *


A Canon..... :biggrin: LOL


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by 75_Monte_@Feb 26 2010, 06:31 AM~16731686
> *A Canon..... :biggrin:
> 
> What's up Homie. Hope all is kool. Maybe we can hook up and go shoot "The
> World of Wheels". It's coming up soon.
> *


Twotonz will be happy to hear that... :biggrin:


----------



## eastlos76cadi

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Feb 25 2010, 06:33 PM~16726141
> *What's up my fellow photographers...Pictures are awesome all around.Keep showing the world thru that lens.I have 2 nikon D80 for sale if anyone is interested.I also have a
> 70-300 , 18-135 AND 24-120 VR for sale.Pm me if you need more info .
> Ecalderon
> *



Check your inbox .


----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Feb 26 2010, 08:54 AM~16731964
> *Twotonz will be happy to hear that... :biggrin:
> *


We Canon guys need to bring him over from the dark side. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 75_Monte

quote=Ecalderon,Feb 25 2010, 07:33 PM~16726141]
*What's up my fellow photographers...Pictures are awesome all around.Keep showing the world thru that lens.I have 2 nikon D80 for sale if anyone is interested.I also have a
70-300 , 18-135 AND 24-120 VR for sale.Pm me if you need more info .
Ecalderon*
[/quote]

What's up Homie. Hope all is kool. Maybe we can hook up and go shoot "The 
World of Wheels". It's coming up soon.


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 26 2010, 01:47 AM~16730207
> *Alright...what did you get?  D700, D3S????
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> *



x2!!!!! 

Spill it mayne!!! What you get? :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

He got a D3S!!!!


:wow:


----------



## MAAANDO

I was thinking this morning about how to make us all better and I came up with this......

How about every Monday we start a workshop? We would give a task and all submissions should be in by Friday the latest. That way we all compare and get better at what we do. For example, one could be of something in the real world that may look like a face? or blue signs? or a label? something that would make us think creatively. What do you guys think?


----------



## MikeS

I'm down for that !


----------



## drasticbean

That's a great idea.!!!!!! 
We pick a topic by monday and post up friday..


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 26 2010, 01:10 PM~16733489
> *I was thinking this morning about how to make us all better and I came up with this......
> 
> How about every Monday we start a workshop? We would give a task and all submissions should be in by Friday the latest. That way we all compare and get better at what we do. For example, one could be of something in the real world that may look like a face? or blue signs? or a label? something that would make us think creatively. What do you guys think?
> *


pets....

old keepsake...

toys.....

feets.......

law inforcement......

insect........

someone sleeping...

homeless.....

car emblem........

fast food......

street signs.....

sneaker......
??????
We can pick a theme of the week. 

GREAT IDEA MAAANDOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 26 2010, 03:27 PM~16734111
> *pets....
> 
> old keepsake...
> 
> toys.....
> 
> feets.......
> 
> law inforcement......
> 
> insect........
> 
> someone sleeping...
> 
> homeless.....
> 
> car emblem........
> 
> fast food......
> 
> street signs.....
> 
> sneaker......
> ??????
> We can pick a theme of the week.
> 
> GREAT IDEA MAAANDOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!
> *


How about an idea i got from a commercial. Wherever you are at and u see something that makes a smiley face..... for example: there is a curb and above the curb are 2 street lights and it looks like a smiley face, then snap the pic? Let me know guys! We can start it first thing Monday morning!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 21 2010, 05:02 AM~16676142
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY, VERY NICE TWOTONZ!
P


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 26 2010, 05:39 PM~16735006
> *How about an idea i got from a commercial. Wherever you are at and u see something that makes a smiley face..... for example: there is a curb and above the curb are 2 street lights and it looks like a smiley face, then snap the pic? Let me know guys! We can start it first thing Monday morning!
> *



I'm in ....


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Feb 25 2010, 07:55 PM~16726340
> *Great shot tony.I was out on the mandalay Canal(BEAUTIFUL LOCATION) about 4 years ago my self.Its funny i shot that same location that you capture this beautiful model.Just a different angle.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





MAN!!! you busted out with an OLD SCHOOL pic. i don't even remember how long ago i shot that..

t


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 26 2010, 12:16 AM~16729878
> *just checked out your site and eres un vato chingon con la camara
> *



thanks man, i aim to please my clients and give them their money-z worth!


t


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

i thought i would go back to give what many had originally wanted to see and that was the tech part of shooting the image. 
the attached image was shot with my canon 5D, 24-70 lens, at ISO 800 @ 3.2 hand held at 1/30th of a second. 580EX II was on a stand to my right facing the cake with diffuser at 1/64th power - manual.

- tony valadez


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 26 2010, 10:39 PM~16735006
> *How about an idea i got from a commercial. Wherever you are at and u see something that makes a smiley face..... for example: there is a curb and above the curb are 2 street lights and it looks like a smiley face, then snap the pic? Let me know guys! We can start it first thing Monday morning!
> *


I'm in


----------



## Ecalderon

> Alright...what did you get? D700, D3S????
> 
> :0 :biggrin:


I made the D3S purchase .Not sure when ill get it here but its in backorder .



> Check your inbox .


Pm sent.



> quote=Ecalderon,Feb 25 2010, 07:33 PM~16726141]
> [b
> Ecalderon[/size][/font][/b]


What's up Homie. Hope all is kool. Maybe we can hook up and go shoot "The 
World of Wheels". It's coming up soon.
[/quote]

What's up monte.Yes the world of wheels is here(next week) I have a shoot for a car club on friday march 5th so i will be there all day .On saturday i have another shoot same location but i will only be there for a few.So let me know when you be heading out and hopefully i will see you at the world of wheels next week.



> x2!!!!!
> 
> Spill it mayne!!! What you get? :biggrin:


 :biggrin: I got the D3S .



> He got a D3S!!!!
> :wow:


:thumbsup: I WILL CALL YOU LATER BIG DAWG.







> MAN!!! you busted out with an OLD SCHOOL pic. i don't even remember how long ago i shot that..
> 
> t


lol  :biggrin:


----------



## Chi-Town boi

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Feb 26 2010, 04:13 PM~16735801
> *i thought i would go back to give what many had originally wanted to see and that was the tech part of shooting the image.
> the attached image was shot with my canon 5D, 24-70 lens, at ISO 800 @ 3.2 hand held at 1/30th of a second. 580EX II was on a stand to my right facing the cake with diffuser at 1/64th power - manual.
> 
> - tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chi-Town boi

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Feb 26 2010, 03:28 PM~16735437
> *VERY, VERY NICE TWOTONZ!
> P
> *


x2


----------



## Chi-Town boi

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Feb 25 2010, 06:55 PM~16726340
> *Great shot tony.I was out on the mandalay Canal(BEAUTIFUL LOCATION) about 4 years ago my self.Its funny i shot that same location that you capture this beautiful model.Just a different angle.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GrEat pIcTuREs VaLAdEz anD cAlDerON :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Chi-Town boi_@Feb 26 2010, 06:52 PM~16736639
> *GrEat pIcTuREs VaLAdEz anD cAlDerON  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you sir.


----------



## El Alfonso

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 25 2010, 07:08 PM~16726433
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Steel City Fam, El Alfonso
> Now there's tha man  :worship:
> *



Shhhhh don't spread the word homie.


----------



## DEVINERI

TTT


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Feb 26 2010, 11:10 AM~16733489-->
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking this morning about how to make us all better and I came up with this......
> 
> How about every Monday we start a workshop? We would give a task and all submissions should be in by Friday the latest. That way we all compare and get better at what we do. For example, one could be of something in the real world that may look like a face? or blue signs? or a label? something that would make us think creatively. What do you guys think?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a great idea! Would give a newbie like me some homework and actually start doing something with my cam!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Feb 26 2010, 02:39 PM~16735006
> *How about an idea i got from a commercial. Wherever you are at and u see something that makes a smiley face..... for example: there is a curb and above the curb are 2 street lights and it looks like a smiley face, then snap the pic? Let me know guys! We can start it first thing Monday morning!
> *


I'll do it too! :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK

packing up my shit and going shooting :biggrin:


----------



## babychyna

just lookin for advice on what a rookie can get to upgrade to from a point and shoot to something more advanced. something good for a beginner, i can't draw so photography is my next best talent (i hope :x these are some of my favs that i wish i could have taken better.





























props to all.... seen many great pics 

:thumbsup:


----------



## CREEPER502

Was up people? Im new here but glad to see theres other members into photography.. I shoot with a 20D, Canon 55-250mm IS for Zoom and a Quantaray 19-35mm for wide angle shots. I shoot nada but manual..

Ive had a couple 30Ds, this is my second 20D and just sold my Rebel XT, i do anything from liquid photography to macro, heres a couple of my pictures and the link to my photobucket if you guys wanna check it out..

My project..

At around 6:30pm










Later on that night



















My pit taken with my rebel n quantaray lens, i need to do some with my 20D and IS lens now, the rebel didnt have AL SERVO so i had to shoot in SPORT










My flickr with some macros and liquid photography

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

My photobucket where i have about 24 albums with different types of photography

http://s302.photobucket.com/home/velmaxcreeper/allalbums

babychina you got a good eye for photography, you shoot canon or nikon? if you shoot nikon i cant help, im a canon foo lol


----------



## CREEPER502

Was up people? Im new here but glad to see theres other members into photography.. I shoot with a 20D, Canon 55-250mm IS for Zoom and a Quantaray 19-35mm for wide angle shots. I shoot nada but manual..

Ive had a couple 30Ds, this is my second 20D and just sold my Rebel XT, i do anything from liquid photography to macro, heres a couple of my pictures and the link to my photobucket if you guys wanna check it out..

My project..

At around 6:30pm










Later on that night



















My pit taken with my rebel n quantaray lens, i need to do some with my 20D and IS lens now, the rebel didnt have AL SERVO so i had to shoot in SPORT










My flickr with some macros and liquid photography

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

My photobucket where i have about 24 albums with different types of photography

http://s302.photobucket.com/home/velmaxcreeper/allalbums

babychina you got a good eye for photography, you shoot canon or nikon? if you shoot nikon i cant help, im a canon foo lol


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 26 2010, 02:10 PM~16733489
> *I was thinking this morning about how to make us all better and I came up with this......
> 
> How about every Monday we start a workshop? We would give a task and all submissions should be in by Friday the latest. That way we all compare and get better at what we do. For example, one could be of something in the real world that may look like a face? or blue signs? or a label? something that would make us think creatively. What do you guys think?
> *


MAAANDO, I'm in, not the best photographer, but I need some critisism to get better, lots of snow in NYC, but Ill try, can't see anything!..see you guys Friday!


----------



## CREEPER502

Was up people? Im new here but glad to see theres other members into photography.. I shoot with a 20D, Canon 55-250mm IS for Zoom and a Quantaray 19-35mm for wide angle shots. I shoot nada but manual..

Ive had a couple 30Ds, this is my second 20D and just sold my Rebel XT, i do anything from liquid photography to macro, heres a couple of my pictures and the link to my photobucket if you guys wanna check it out..

My project..

At around 6:30pm










Later on that night



















My pit taken with my rebel n quantaray lens, i need to do some with my 20D and IS lens now, the rebel didnt have AL SERVO so i had to shoot in SPORT










My flickr with some macros and liquid photography

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

My photobucket where i have about 24 albums with different types of photography

http://s302.photobucket.com/home/velmaxcreeper/allalbums

babychina you got a good eye for photography, you shoot canon or nikon? if you shoot nikon i cant help, im a canon foo lol


----------



## TuCamote

K...I gotta stop complaining about the snow, charge my batteries and go out and shoot something...I do have a question, anyone has better results with specific setting shootin in the snow?


----------



## carsofabq

Great lighting and great shot :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CREEPER502

Sorry about the triple post guys, my internet keeps fuckin up, i tried to delete the extra 2 but couldnt find the delete option so if a mod can do it for me that'd be koo. 

Thanks carsofabq..


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Feb 27 2010, 12:38 PM~16742358
> *K...I gotta stop complaining about the snow, charge my batteries and go out and shoot something...I do have a question, anyone has better results with specific setting shootin in the snow?
> *



Snow is tricky....you almost have to underexpose the picture so the snow doesn't blow out. You have to find the happy medium of exposing your subject correctly and not blowing out the snow. Make sense?


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 27 2010, 04:45 PM~16742848
> *Snow is tricky....you almost have to underexpose the picture so the snow doesn't blow out.  You have to find the happy medium of exposing your subject correctly and not blowing out the snow.  Make sense?
> *


thanks for the quick reply Kutty...........are you talking about the white balance?....sometimes I get a blueish snow result, again, excuse my ignorance :happysad:


----------



## PROVOK

from today


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Feb 27 2010, 02:18 PM~16743036
> *thanks for the quick reply Kutty...........are you talking about the white balance?....sometimes I get a blueish snow result, again, excuse my ignorance :happysad:
> *



I found this...you can set your white balance custom with the white of the snow. Then use your exposure compensation and underexpose the overall image...so the snow isn't too bright. A good person to answer this is Curbside Imagery....maybe he could explain it better. He has some bad ass snow shots.

Tips for Successful Snow Photography

If you have a digital camera, you probably have a preset "Snow" choice that will automatically adjust your camera for bright pictures. However, these are not always perfect, and you should manually be able to change a few things to further enhance your image.

Change the White Balance. Because the phrase "pure as the driven snow" accurately reflects the absolute white color of snow, you should be warned that your white balance can be way off. This can skew the way your colors look in your photographs. Usually, you can set your white balance by going to the setting that allows you to point and click at the white you want for your picture. This can also change if you are taking pictures of the snow in the sun or on a cloudy day.

Edit the Exposure. Due to the brightness of snow, you should consider changing the exposure settings on your camera. Normally, if the exposure value isn't lowered, your snow will look way too bright. However, if you lower it too much, it can look gray. The best idea is to balance the exposure for the brightest area of your picture.


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 27 2010, 05:30 PM~16743086
> *I found this...you can set your white balance custom with the white of the snow.  Then use your exposure compensation and underexpose the overall image...so the snow isn't too bright.  A good person to answer this is Curbside Imagery....maybe he could explain it better.  He has some bad ass snow shots.
> 
> Tips for Successful Snow Photography
> 
> If you have a digital camera, you probably have a preset "Snow" choice that will automatically adjust your camera for bright pictures. However, these are not always perfect, and you should manually be able to change a few things to further enhance your image.
> 
> Change the White Balance. Because the phrase "pure as the driven snow" accurately reflects the absolute white color of snow, you should be warned that your white balance can be way off. This can skew the way your colors look in your photographs. Usually, you can set your white balance by going to the setting that allows you to point and click at the white you want for your picture. This can also change if you are taking pictures of the snow in the sun or on a cloudy day.
> 
> Edit the Exposure. Due to the brightness of snow, you should consider changing the exposure settings on your camera. Normally, if the exposure value isn't lowered, your snow will look way too bright. However, if you lower it too much, it can look gray. The best idea is to balance the exposure for the brightest area of your picture.
> *


Thanks again bro, sometimes I cheat and look up an image online, then load it into photoshop lightroom and usually give me all the settings for that specific shot and go from there, your response is very helpful and are now charging my batteries to go out and shoot tomorrow AM, I also have 2 cameras, a sony Alpha350 and my baby(Nikon D90), going to B&H tomorrow to shop for lenses, what is a good all around lense, more interested in cars and special occasions, what do you recommend bro?..this is a sccreenshot from Lightroom right now:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Feb 26 2010, 11:10 AM~16733489-->
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking this morning about how to make us all better and I came up with this......
> 
> How about every Monday we start a workshop? We would give a task and all submissions should be in by Friday the latest. That way we all compare and get better at what we do. For example, one could be of something in the real world that may look like a face? or blue signs? or a label? something that would make us think creatively. What do you guys think?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drasticbean_@Feb 26 2010, 12:27 PM~16734111
> *pets....
> 
> old keepsake...
> 
> toys.....
> 
> feets.......
> 
> law inforcement......
> 
> insect........
> 
> someone sleeping...
> 
> homeless.....
> 
> car emblem........
> 
> fast food......
> 
> street signs.....
> 
> sneaker......
> ??????
> We can pick a theme of the week.
> 
> GREAT IDEA MAAANDOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!
> *



Reminds me of something similar Twotonz had come up with... 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=325653&hl=

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=328939&hl=

I would be down for it... :thumbsup:


----------



## MR GREGGO

Steel City Fam :Thanx homeboy....
All tha homies here bring lot of inspiration...

shooting for an hip hop artist:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Feb 27 2010, 08:38 PM~16742358
> *K...I gotta stop complaining about the snow, charge my batteries and go out and shoot something...I do have a question, anyone has better results with specific setting shootin in the snow?
> *


If you shoot with a DSRL manually, overexpose all your images 1 or 2 stops, thats is to make sure your white snow doesn't turn out grey.

Kinda hard for me to explain in English but pictures turning out with grey snow is during the fact that your camera measures light and takes the most middle grey point as your "correct" lightning measurements. 

Damn I really suck at trying to explain this maybe some of the other guys can fill me in on this one.


An example in images:

According my camera









(1 stop over)









My intension (2 stops over)


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Feb 28 2010, 01:53 PM~16748401
> *Steel City Fam :Thanx homeboy....
> All tha homies here bring lot of inspiration...
> 
> shooting for an hip hop artist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work as allways.


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Feb 28 2010, 02:43 PM~16749858
> *If you shoot with a DSRL manually, overexpose all your images 1 or 2 stops, thats is to make sure your white snow doesn't turn out grey.
> 
> Kinda hard for me to explain in English but pictures turning out with grey snow is during the fact that your camera measures light and takes the most middle grey point as your "correct" lightning measurements.
> 
> Damn I really suck at trying to explain this maybe some of the other guys can fill me in on this one.
> An example in images:
> 
> According my camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (1 stop over)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My intension (2 stops over)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for the info homie


----------



## TuCamote

for all the experts here, Iwas actually thinking of joining one of these workshops, can someone check this and tell me if it will be worth it?
http://www.dslrworkshops.com/


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Feb 28 2010, 08:01 PM~16749971
> *Thanks for the info homie
> *


No problem.


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by CREEPER502_@Feb 27 2010, 12:37 PM~16742353
> *Was up people? Im new here but glad to see theres other members into photography.. I shoot with a 20D, Canon 55-250mm IS for Zoom and a Quantaray 19-35mm for wide angle shots. I shoot nada but manual..
> 
> Ive had a couple 30Ds, this is my second 20D and just sold my Rebel XT, i do anything from liquid photography to macro, heres a couple of my pictures and the link to my photobucket if you guys wanna check it out..
> 
> My project..
> 
> At around 6:30pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later on that night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pit taken with my rebel n quantaray lens, i need to do some with my 20D and IS lens now, the rebel didnt have AL SERVO so i had to shoot in SPORT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My flickr with some macros and liquid photography
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> My photobucket where i have about 24 albums with different types of photography
> 
> http://s302.photobucket.com/home/velmaxcreeper/allalbums
> 
> babychina you got a good eye for photography, you shoot canon or nikon? if you shoot nikon i cant help, im a canon foo lol
> *



Those Shots are sick Homie


----------



## 72 kutty

Some older images from last year that I got around to editing late last night. (bored, lol)

Kind of harsh editing, but I'm kind of diggin it


----------



## 72 kutty

Another one from last summer


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 28 2010, 04:07 PM~16750401
> *Another one from last summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love it!!!!. were u using any filters for this shot homie?


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Feb 28 2010, 01:14 PM~16750452
> *Love it!!!!. were u using any filters for this shot homie?
> *



Nope no filters...just a "little" tweaking in PS, not a lot though.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by CREEPER502_@Feb 27 2010, 11:32 AM~16742302
> *Was up people? Im new here but glad to see theres other members into photography.. I shoot with a 20D, Canon 55-250mm IS for Zoom and a Quantaray 19-35mm for wide angle shots. I shoot nada but manual..
> 
> Ive had a couple 30Ds, this is my second 20D and just sold my Rebel XT, i do anything from liquid photography to macro, heres a couple of my pictures and the link to my photobucket if you guys wanna check it out..
> 
> My project..
> 
> At around 6:30pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later on that night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pit taken with my rebel n quantaray lens, i need to do some with my 20D and IS lens now, the rebel didnt have AL SERVO so i had to shoot in SPORT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My flickr with some macros and liquid photography
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> 
> My photobucket where i have about 24 albums with different types of photography
> 
> http://s302.photobucket.com/home/velmaxcreeper/allalbums
> 
> babychina you got a good eye for photography, you shoot canon or nikon? if you shoot nikon i cant help, im a canon foo lol
> *


those are some nice pictures Creeper and welcome to the Photography topic. 


and one more on for Canon :biggrin:


----------



## CREEPER502

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Feb 28 2010, 12:30 PM~16750140
> *Those Shots are sick Homie
> *


Thanks homie, im probably gonna go shoot some more today, its nice out here..


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Feb 28 2010, 04:29 AM~16748357-->
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of something similar Twotonz had come up with...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=325653&hl=
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=328939&hl=
> 
> I would be down for it... :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that would of been a real good topic but its hard to please everyone....so just let that die out
> <!--QuoteBegin-72 kutty_@Feb 28 2010, 12:06 PM~16750396
> *Some older images from last year that I got around to editing late last night. (bored, lol)
> 
> Kind of harsh editing, but I'm kind of diggin it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice....ay you never sent me the thing that you said you were going to send me the other day


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 28 2010, 01:48 PM~16750670
> *that would of been a real good topic but its hard to please everyone....so just let that die out
> 
> nice....ay you never sent me the thing that you said you were going to send me the other day
> *


It's too big to email....bring a flash drive and I'll hook you up.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 28 2010, 12:53 PM~16750684
> *It's too big to email....bring a flash drive and I'll hook you up.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

What's happening all?? :wave: I have some catching up to do.


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Feb 28 2010, 08:53 AM~16748401
> *Steel City Fam :Thanx homeboy....
> All tha homies here bring lot of inspiration...
> 
> shooting for an hip hop artist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These are great... :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## CREEPER502

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 28 2010, 01:37 PM~16750601
> *those are some nice pictures Creeper and welcome to the Photography topic.
> and one more on for Canon  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Twotonz, theres alot of great photographers here and i hope to pick up a thing or two.. and yeah nada but Canon for me, from the S400 i learn to shoot pix with to the S2 IS i got for my kids a while back, 30D's, 20D's, a Rebel, Elan 7E's for b/w film cus nada beats the feel of film..


----------



## CREEPER502

Hey Twotonz i checked out your pix, you got some bad ass pix.. You vatos in cali are lucky though, the lowrider scene is big there and theres lots of beautiful hynas willing to pose.. Shit out here in Portland hynas arent that cooperative, most of them arent even half as fine as the hynas in your pix and act like their shit dont stink lol


----------



## REPENTANCE

You guys are producing some classy @$$ pics in here. God bless yuh! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by TuCamote+Feb 27 2010, 03:34 PM~16742321-->
> 
> 
> 
> MAAANDO, I'm in, not the best photographer, but I need some critisism to get better, *lots of snow* in NYC, but Ill try, can't see anything!..see you guys Friday!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same here ... I'm so tired of this shit !!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-72 kutty_@Feb 27 2010, 05:30 PM~16743086
> *I found this...you can set your white balance custom with the white of the snow.  Then use your exposure compensation and underexpose the overall image...so the snow isn't too bright.  A good person to answer this is Curbside Imagery....maybe he could explain it better.  He has some bad ass snow shots.
> 
> Tips for Successful Snow Photography
> 
> If you have a digital camera, you probably have a preset "Snow" choice that will automatically adjust your camera for bright pictures. However, these are not always perfect, and you should manually be able to change a few things to further enhance your image.
> 
> Change the White Balance. Because the phrase "pure as the driven snow" accurately reflects the absolute white color of snow, you should be warned that your white balance can be way off. This can skew the way your colors look in your photographs. Usually, you can set your white balance by going to the setting that allows you to point and click at the white you want for your picture. This can also change if you are taking pictures of the snow in the sun or on a cloudy day.
> 
> Edit the Exposure. Due to the brightness of snow, you should consider changing the exposure settings on your camera. Normally, if the exposure value isn't lowered, your snow will look way too bright. However, if you lower it too much, it can look gray. The best idea is to balance the exposure for the brightest area of your picture.
> *


I done fell off my chair when I read the highlighted part ... 
:worship: Thank you so much ...

As far as giving advice I won't fake tha' funk at all. I'm in no position to give any; but I will say what I'm doing. I haven't really had the time to practice the technicals of the camera but I got the damn thing on my hip like a revolver, So I snap a lot. 
My shot's are captured in the Priority Setting on my D50 & then just adjust the dialer of it according to the situation I'm in at that moment. Then I PS to add my logo & tweak the contrast or the colors a bit. But PS is so technical for me ( not a good computer guy ) so I tend to shy 
away from doing a whole lot. BUT this is what I got for results ... 






























> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO+Feb 28 2010, 08:53 AM~16748401-->
> 
> 
> 
> Steel City Fam :Thanx homeboy....
> All tha homies here bring lot of inspiration...
> 
> shooting for an hip hop artist:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 04:37 PM~16750601
> *those are some nice pictures Creeper and welcome to the Photography topic.
> and one more on for Canon  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: Knew you were gonna go there ...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Howard_@Feb 28 2010, 05:32 PM~16750899
> *What's happening all??  :wave:  I have some catching up to do.
> *


:thumbsup:

:yes:


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 28 2010, 09:17 PM~16752630
> *Same here ... I'm so tired of this shit !!!
> I done fell off my chair when I read the highlighted part ...
> :worship: Thank you so much ...
> 
> As far as giving advice I won't fake tha' funk at all. I'm in no position to give any; but I will say what I'm doing. I haven't really had the time to practice the technicals of the camera but I got the damn thing on my hip like a revolver, So I snap a lot.
> My shot's are captured in the Priority Setting on my D50 & then just adjust the dialer of it according to the situation I'm in at that moment. Then I PS to add my logo & tweak the contrast or the colors a bit. But PS is so technical for me ( not a good computer guy ) so I tend to shy
> away from doing a whole lot. BUT this is what I got for results ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> :roflmao: Knew you were gonna go there ...
> :thumbsup:
> 
> :yes:
> *


I will give that a try, thanks homie


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 28 2010, 01:55 PM~16750693
> *:thumbsup:
> *



Now that I think about it....maybe I'll just give it to all my fellow NIKON brothers.
:angry: :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 28 2010, 07:02 PM~16753108
> *Now that I think about it....maybe I'll just give it to all my fellow NIKON brothers.
> :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: 

Hello everyone! Not much going on for me right now. The rain and work has been taking me away from shooting. Great stuff as always from everyone! :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 28 2010, 08:02 PM~16753108
> *Now that I think about it....maybe I'll just give it to all my fellow NIKON brothers.
> :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


I shoot Nikon :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 28 2010, 11:37 PM~16754271
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> 
> Hello everyone! Not much going on for me right now. The rain and work has been taking me away from shooting. Great stuff as always from everyone!  :biggrin:
> *



( if I can ask ... ) Jae - is photography your main income source

Kutty - how's things been since taking on the studio ?


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Feb 28 2010, 09:25 PM~16752733
> *I will give that a try, thanks homie
> *



:yes: Wish I was more help ...


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 28 2010, 04:07 PM~16750401
> *Another one from last summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SICK!!


----------



## Homer Pimpson

A few shots I took near the airport.


----------



## zoolyfe

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 26 2010, 01:39 PM~16735006
> *How about an idea i got from a commercial. Wherever you are at and u see something that makes a smiley face..... for example: there is a curb and above the curb are 2 street lights and it looks like a smiley face, then snap the pic? Let me know guys! We can start it first thing Monday morning!
> *



i'm in too. just learning and need more practice.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Feb 28 2010, 09:05 PM~16754721
> *( if I can ask ... ) Jae - is photography your main income source
> 
> Kutty - how's things been since taking on the studio ?
> *



It's going good...I almost closed it but decided that I should keep it going. I got a new job and am working 55+ hours a week so I haven't had too much time to shoot. The plan when I opened it was to make it full time by now but I also thought I wouldn't have a job right now....supposed to be laid off but luckily I found a job. So, going well but not ready to quit the day job.


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 28 2010, 01:07 PM~16750401
> *Another one from last summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:worship: Sick pick homie... :thumbsup:

I was supposed to go shooting today but sleep won... Damn graveyard shifts :banghead:


----------



## allure

Sup fellas, just stoppin by showin some of my work.
more to come.


----------



## nobueno

> ( if I can ask ... ) Jae - is photography your main income source
> 
> No, it is supplemental income. I work full time for Hewlett Packard (HP) here in Los Angeles. The account we support has grown since the start of the year which means more responsibility and more work for me. That also means more weekend projects for me.


----------



## MAAANDO

> ( if I can ask ... ) Jae - is photography your main income source
> 
> No, it is supplemental income. I work full time for Hewlett Packard (HP) here in Los Angeles. The account we support has grown since the start of the year which means more responsibility and more work for me. That also means more weekend projects for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Put me down with HP in Florida!
Click to expand...


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Feb 28 2010, 01:07 PM~16750401
> *Another one from last summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## TuCamote

Diggin the black and whites Bean, good to see you back man!


----------



## RedDog

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 1 2010, 04:50 PM~16763254
> *Diggin the black and whites Bean, good to see you back man!
> *


I agree with you. Great shots Bean. I was gonna take a few pics on the PATH and Jersey Transit when I was out there in Oct. but people looked at me weird. lol. Do you guys get that alot?


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Mar 1 2010, 08:44 PM~16763723
> *I agree with you. Great shots Bean. I was gonna take a few pics on the PATH and Jersey Transit when I was out there in Oct. but people looked at me weird. lol. Do you guys get that alot?
> *


I'm in the bronx and everyone is always in the defensive, usually people think Im out to get them, insurance fraud and shit, thats usually what I get!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 1 2010, 03:48 PM~16762763
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats up Bean! Like them city shots. The wife and I want to make a trip to NYC this year!!!!!


----------



## TuCamote

Couple of shots of lower manhattan before the storm hit


----------



## TuCamote

Taxco and Acapulco this past summer


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Dont know if I posted these in the thread, but here are the latest posters I have done for my customers! :biggrin:


----------



## TuCamote

my friend's photoshoot, of course i was the uninvited photographer:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 1 2010, 06:25 PM~16764253
> *Taxco and Acapulco this past summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn those shots are very nice!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TuCamote

and lastly, my Kid and her BFF, can't wait for summer again, in the mean time I'm going to a Photo Seminar to build some skills this coming Sunday!


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 1 2010, 09:26 PM~16764266
> *damn those shots are very nice!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Coming from you...it's a huge compliment bro, Thank you


----------



## drasticbean

I want to say thank you guys. 
I get that "what the hell your doing look" but I say oh well. 
I'm trying to capture what I'm seeing from my eyes at that moment. Lately I've been carrying my camera 24/7 and slowly I'm getting back into it. And there is alot to see here. 

It's so cool to be in topic with a great bunch of great expert photographers. 
I'm just a small time NOVICE.


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 1 2010, 09:25 PM~16764253
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Love your new avi :thumbsup:

&

All great shots; I really like the last one in that set ...


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 1 2010, 09:39 PM~16764431
> *I want to say thank you guys.
> I get that "what the hell your doing look" but I say oh well.
> I'm trying to capture what I'm seeing  from my eyes at that moment. Lately I've been carrying my camera 24/7 and slowly I'm getting back into it. And there is alot to see here.
> 
> It's so cool to be in topic with a great bunch of great expert photographers.
> I'm just a small time NOVICE.
> *




:yes: Can't agree with you more on this one !!!


----------



## Mr. 412

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Steel City Fam, drasticbean, *PROVOK*


:wave: Provok ... How you been - any new shots? It's been a minute.


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Mar 1 2010, 09:40 PM~16764443
> *Love your new avi :thumbsup:
> 
> &
> 
> All great shots; I really like the last one in that set ...
> *


Thank UUU!


----------



## Twotonz

nice shots YourCamote


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 1 2010, 07:25 PM~16764253
> *Taxco and Acapulco this past summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GREAT SHOTS tuCamote :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

Nice city shots bean


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 1 2010, 04:53 PM~16762810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great shot bean....Looks like the streets of chitown neighborhood .New york and chi look a like .


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 1 2010, 10:01 PM~16764719
> *nice shots YourCamote
> *


Thank you Homie, means a lot


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Mar 1 2010, 09:06 PM~16764759
> *Great shot bean....Looks like the streets of chitown neighborhood .New york and chi look a like .
> *


That's right outside my door. Friday morning.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 1 2010, 09:04 PM~16764747
> *Nice city shots bean
> *


Really. You think.


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 1 2010, 08:23 PM~16764971
> *That's right outside my door. Friday morning.
> *



I heard you all got hit with 14 inches ...How about the parking spaces people save when they shovel their spot :biggrin: I have seen baby cribs,toilets fishtanks etc,...lol lol Thank god for garage's :biggrin:


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Mar 1 2010, 10:30 PM~16765078
> *I heard you all got hit with 14 inches ...How about the parking spaces people save when they shovel their spot  :biggrin: I have seen baby cribs,toilets fishtanks etc,...lol lol Thank god for garage's  :biggrin:
> *


I once slashed someone's tires when they blosked my driveway...you are right parking here is crazy!


----------



## RedDog

St. Patricks Cathedral NYC


----------



## zoolyfe

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Mar 1 2010, 07:56 PM~16766286
> *St. Patricks Cathedral NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 1 2010, 08:49 PM~16765355
> *I once slashed someone's tires when they blosked my driveway...you are right parking here is crazy!
> *



LOL :biggrin: Some people just got no shame :buttkick:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Mar 1 2010, 09:56 PM~16766286
> *St. Patricks Cathedral NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats a great shot. :thumbsup:


----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 1 2010, 02:06 PM~16762451
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a clean shot Bro. :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Mar 1 2010, 08:56 PM~16766286
> *St. Patricks Cathedral NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: Oh shit... RedDog with a camera hno: 

Can't wait to see your PHX show pics


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Mar 1 2010, 11:07 PM~16762459-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drasticbean_@Mar 1 2010, 11:06 PM~16762451
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I really like these 2


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Mar 1 2010, 11:56 PM~16766286
> *St. Patricks Cathedral NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice bro!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Mar 1 2010, 06:06 PM~16762451-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drasticbean_@Mar 1 2010, 09:39 PM~16764431
> *I want to say thank you guys.
> I get that "what the hell your doing look" but I say oh well.
> I'm trying to capture what I'm seeing  from my eyes at that moment. Lately I've been carrying my camera 24/7 and slowly I'm getting back into it. And there is alot to see here.
> 
> It's so cool to be in topic with a great bunch of great expert photographers.
> I'm just a small time NOVICE.
> *


ABSOLUTELY... I remember us talking in KY about how we feel its important to ALWAYS have that camera within an arms reach. Even if its just a pocket camera. 

Technical resources aren't nearly as important as political resources... in other words: *at the end of the day you have to be able to MAKE THINGS HAPPEN. You have to be able to DOCUMENT. The quality will come with planning and preparation but the perspective, and the feeling, the image, and the story embodies the passion and creativity that makes great images and storytelling happen in the first place.* In short: KEEP THAT CAMERA IN YOUR POCKET OR AROUND YOUR NECK WHERE YOU CAN REACH IT!! 

Great documentation Bean... can't wait to see more!


----------



## nobueno

Great work Bean, Mando, Kutty, TuCamote, RedDog, and everyone else!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 2 2010, 11:43 AM~16770561
> *Great work Bean, Mando, Kutty, TuCamote, RedDog, and everyone else!
> *


:wave:


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 2 2010, 11:43 AM~16770561
> *Great work Bean, Mando, Kutty, TuCamote, RedDog, and everyone else!
> *


Thanks :cheesy:


----------



## eastlos76cadi

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 2 2010, 06:03 AM~16769702
> *Very nice bro!
> *



X2


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Mar 1 2010, 11:56 PM~16766286
> *St. Patricks Cathedral NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Reddog, what do you use to frame your photos?...looks good


----------



## My95Fleety

I know this is probably a dumb question but here it goes....
I just bought a new memory card for my D80. Am I supposed to program it someway or do I just drop it there?. I put it in, but it wont snap. When I press the button to shoot it just flashes an "F----" :dunno: 

Thanks in advance for your responses.


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Mar 2 2010, 01:21 PM~16771346
> *I know this is probably a dumb question but here it goes....
> I just bought a new memory card for my D80. Am I supposed to program it someway or do I just drop it there?. I put it in, but it wont snap. When I press the button to shoot it just flashes an "F----"  :dunno:
> 
> Thanks in advance for your responses.
> *


you probably have to format it on your computer


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Mar 2 2010, 01:21 PM~16771346
> *I know this is probably a dumb question but here it goes....
> I just bought a new memory card for my D80. Am I supposed to program it someway or do I just drop it there?. I put it in, but it wont snap. When I press the button to shoot it just flashes an "F----"  :dunno:
> 
> Thanks in advance for your responses.
> *


Make sure the memory card isnt locked. Thats the problem. You can always format the card within the camera's menu.


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by TuCamote+Mar 2 2010, 10:43 AM~16771514-->
> 
> 
> 
> you probably have to format it on your computer
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Mar 2 2010, 10:48 AM~16771573
> *Make sure the memory card isnt locked. Thats the problem. You can always format the card within the camera's menu.
> *


Thanks for your quick responses. I tried formating the card on the camera, and made sure card wasnt locked but still got that "F--"....I read some stuff on google, talked about having to do with just removing the lens, so I took off lens and put it back on and now it works! :dunno: :dunno: dont know what that was about.

I'm just new to this and sometimes I'm scared to press shit cause when I do, something else changes! lol


----------



## MikeS




----------



## mxcn_roc




----------



## Howard

What's happening everyone... :wave: Not sure if I ever posted these. These are a bit older (from about a year ago) but hope you enjoy them!!

<a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/lowrider/old-memories-toy-drive-los-angeles\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/lowrider/old-memori...ive-los-angeles</a>


----------



## RedDog

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 2 2010, 08:43 AM~16770561
> *Great work Bean, Mando, Kutty, TuCamote, RedDog, and everyone else!
> *


Thanks Jae, TuCamote, Knightstalker and everybody else that has commented on the pics. Been intimidated to post pics on here with the likes of some of you. All the pics in this topic are an inspiration to me. Hope to someday take as good shots as some of you.


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Mar 2 2010, 10:14 PM~16773293
> *What's happening everyone... :wave:  Not sure if I ever posted these. These are a bit older (from about a year ago) but hope you enjoy them!!
> 
> <a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/lowrider/old-memories-toy-drive-los-angeles\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/lowrider/old-memori...ive-los-angeles</a>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wave: 
Whats up?!


I was just checking out your Flickr page, really great shots!


----------



## RedDog

Ellis Island

Picture of same flag, but if you looked at it at an angle, you can see the immigrants faces.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Mar 2 2010, 12:21 PM~16771346
> *I know this is probably a dumb question but here it goes....
> I just bought a new memory card for my D80. Am I supposed to program it someway or do I just drop it there?. I put it in, but it wont snap. When I press the button to shoot it just flashes an "F----"  :dunno:
> 
> Thanks in advance for your responses.
> *


In this topic there is no such thing as a dumb question. We are all here to learn. !! :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Mar 1 2010, 07:43 PM~16764469
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Steel City Fam, drasticbean, PROVOK
> :wave: Provok ... How you been - any new shots? It's been a minute.
> *


haven't shot in a while cuz of weather. gonna start though. should have some soon.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Mar 2 2010, 12:15 PM~16771807
> *Thanks for your quick responses. I tried formating the card on the camera, and made sure card wasnt locked but still got that "F--"....I read some stuff on google, talked about having to do with just removing the lens, so I took off lens and put it back on and now it works! :dunno:  :dunno: dont know what that was about.
> 
> I'm just new to this and sometimes I'm scared to press shit cause when I do, something else changes! lol
> *


what name brand lens? my tamron lens does that.


----------



## 75_Monte

Here a few I took a while back. 

For those of you who thought you'd never see Ronald in a Lolow. Here ya go...


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Mar 2 2010, 03:14 PM~16773293
> *What's happening everyone... :wave:  Not sure if I ever posted these. These are a bit older (from about a year ago) but hope you enjoy them!!
> 
> <a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/lowrider/old-memories-toy-drive-los-angeles\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/lowrider/old-memori...ive-los-angeles</a>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pixs Howard. What carera are you shooting with now a days. What do you think about the 7D? Thinking of upgrading soon. Let me know the next time you will be be in town so we can hook up.


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by 75_Monte_@Mar 2 2010, 09:15 PM~16775545
> *Nice pixs Howard. What carera are you shooting with now a days. What do you think about the 7D? Thinking of upgrading soon. Let me know the next time you will be be in town so we can hook up.
> *


Great will do. I was just there on Friday but it was in and OUT. Had interviews and some shooting to do in Little Village and in Bucktown/Wickerpark. I've been shooting with the 50D. I ALMOST got the 7D but it just wasn't worth it for me at this point. Looks like a great camera though. :thumbsup:


----------



## RedDog

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 2 2010, 06:14 PM~16775535
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice Bean,
heres mine


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Mar 2 2010, 08:20 PM~16775594
> *nice Bean,
> heres mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautiful bro. When were u in NYC. 
I fuckin love the church pictures. !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

[/quote]


----------



## RedDog

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 2 2010, 06:38 PM~16775776
> *Beautiful bro. When were u in NYC.
> I fuckin love the church pictures. !!!!!!!!!!!
> *


thanks Bean. Me and the family were out there in October. First 3 days we were out there were cold but pretty nice. then the day we were going to the Statue of Liberty, the rain came. LOL. Anyways, NYC was fuckin awesome. That was the first time we were there and we plan to go back again. So much to see and do and 1 week is just not enough.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 2 2010, 08:25 PM~16775019
> *haven't shot in a while cuz of weather. gonna start though. should have some soon.
> *



:yes: Can't wait ...


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

I've went back to tag some of my older shots ...






















I've been trying to teach myself somethings with photoshop ... Man is it involved. I like the final product some times - but I wonder sometimes if it's worth all the mask'n off & time involved. :yessad:


----------



## TuCamote

guys, how can I add borders/frames to my photos, a little help here!!!


----------



## RedDog

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 2 2010, 08:46 PM~16777575
> *guys, how can I add borders/frames to my photos, a little help here!!!
> *


sorry, forgot to reply to your question before. This is where I got it from.

http://www.digiretus.com/tippek/cikkiro.php?SORSZAM=18


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Mar 3 2010, 12:00 AM~16777777
> *sorry, forgot to reply to your question before. This is where I got it from.
> 
> http://www.digiretus.com/tippek/cikkiro.php?SORSZAM=18
> *


good looking homie!!!


----------



## TuCamote

More photos from my trip to Mexico


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Mar 2 2010, 07:04 PM~16776087
> *I've went back to tag some of my older shots ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been trying to teach myself somethings with photoshop ... Man is it involved. I like the final product some times - but I wonder sometimes if it's worth all the mask'n off & time involved.    :yessad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




You just have to learn all the shortcuts. I spend maybe 5-10 minutes on a picture now, and that's if it's something I really like. Normally just a couple minutes per picture and that's it.


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Mar 2 2010, 05:13 PM~16774899-->
> 
> 
> 
> In this topic there is no such thing as a dumb question. We are all here to learn.  !! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homie!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PROVOK_@Mar 2 2010, 05:35 PM~16775113
> *what name brand lens? my tamron lens does that.
> *


Its a NIKON, in the stuff I was reading on google some people said it happened to them when they where taking the memory card in and out alot, I did it a few times then I droped in the new one, format it, and as soon as I took the lens off and put it back on it worked, dont know why. Im just glad it did! :biggrin:


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 2 2010, 09:40 PM~16778522
> *More photos from my trip to Mexico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love the pics man, these are my two favorites!


----------



## My95Fleety

Here are some pics I took today while I was out. Nothing crazy or compared to others! 


This is a clean cutty I saw today while I was in a neighborhood showing some homes!








Heading south on MLK about 5:30 pm








Heading south on MLK about 5:30 pm








Going EAST








Entering NLV


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Mar 2 2010, 09:00 PM~16777777
> *sorry, forgot to reply to your question before. This is where I got it from.
> 
> http://www.digiretus.com/tippek/cikkiro.php?SORSZAM=18
> *



:thumbsup: Finally a place to learn some photoshop shit... :cheesy:


----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 2 2010, 10:40 PM~16778522
> *More photos from my trip to Mexico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautiful shots. Makes me want to pack up and leave on vacation. Nice......


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 2 2010, 11:40 PM~16778522
> *More photos from my trip to Mexico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




AWESOME PICTURES  SOME ARE POSTCARD MATERIAL


----------



## eastlos76cadi

> _Originally posted by 75_Monte_@Mar 3 2010, 07:50 AM~16782218
> *Beautiful shots. Makes me want to pack up and leave on vacation. Nice......
> *



That makes 2 of us lol :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog




----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Mar 3 2010, 11:40 AM~16782609
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you have to give me a ring next time u in town homie!


----------



## TuCamote

Thank you for the kind words guys, damn rain won't stop here in NYC, thinking of going to Times Square to take some photos this weekend

By the way.....the assignment we have to find a smiley....it's hard, look at everything and still can't find one


----------



## PROVOK

fellow photographer


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 3 2010, 12:49 AM~16778660
> *You just have to learn all the shortcuts.  I spend maybe 5-10 minutes on a picture now, and that's if it's something I really like.  Normally just a couple minutes per picture and that's it.
> *




hno: SHORT KUTTS :uh: 


Sure woulda' helped with that one ... 

It's a bitch when your sitting there and drawing them outlines to create mask one click at a time and you have to go in & out of objects like fingers or something ... 

Thanks for the heads up Kutty


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Mar 3 2010, 11:41 AM~16784448
> *hno: SHORT KUTTS  :uh:
> Sure woulda' helped with that one ...
> 
> It's a bitch when your sitting there and drawing them outlines to create mask one click at a time and you have to go in & out of objects like fingers or something ...
> 
> Thanks for the heads up Kutty
> *


Yeah it really depends on what it's for...it's for the internet....you don't always have to have it perfect, for print yes. I just timed myself on one of your pictures... about three minutes. Decent result, not perfect... but good enough for internet.


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Mar 3 2010, 12:00 AM~16777777
> *sorry, forgot to reply to your question before. This is where I got it from.
> 
> http://www.digiretus.com/tippek/cikkiro.php?SORSZAM=18
> *


Thank you so much bro!


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 3 2010, 09:09 AM~16782864
> *
> By the way.....the assignment we have to find a smiley....it's hard, look at everything and still can't find one
> *


X2 Here are some pics that I have taken so far. I know they are not exactly smileys but I tried. I didnt put my name on them cause I do it on photobucket then the pictures get smaller, but I think these might be too big! anyways, Here is my homework! :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Mar 3 2010, 04:09 PM~16786486
> *X2 Here are some pics that I have taken so far. I know they are not exactly smileys but I tried. I didnt put my name on them cause I do it on photobucket then the pictures get smaller, but I think these might be too big! anyways, Here is my homework! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: thats awesome. very creative. would never have thought of those. you really had an eye for the challenge.


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Mar 3 2010, 07:09 PM~16786486
> *X2 Here are some pics that I have taken so far. I know they are not exactly smileys but I tried. I didnt put my name on them cause I do it on photobucket then the pictures get smaller, but I think these might be too big! anyways, Here is my homework! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good, still looking around, but can't find crap


----------



## drasticbean

Did we start the theme challege already ????


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Mar 2 2010, 02:14 PM~16773293
> *What's happening everyone... :wave:  Not sure if I ever posted these. These are a bit older (from about a year ago) but hope you enjoy them!!
> 
> <a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/lowrider/old-memories-toy-drive-los-angeles\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/lowrider/old-memori...ive-los-angeles</a>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 3 2010, 08:03 PM~16786998
> *Did we start the theme challege already ????
> *


x2 ?


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Feb 26 2010, 02:39 PM~16735006-->
> 
> 
> 
> How about an idea i got from a commercial. Wherever you are at and u see something that makes a smiley face..... for example: there is a curb and above the curb are 2 street lights and it looks like a smiley face, then snap the pic? Let me know guys! *We can start it first thing Monday morning!*[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2010, 04:12 PM~16786507
> *:roflmao: thats awesome. very creative. would never have thought of those. you really had an eye for the challenge.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I tried. Still looking!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2010, 04:29 PM~16786677
> *looks good, still looking around, but can't find crap
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Its pretty hard! Im gonna keep looking til friday!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drasticbean_@Mar 3 2010, 05:03 PM~16786998
> *Did we start the theme challege already ????
> *


I thought we started Monday? :dunno: So I just posted what I have so far! Any thoughts on what next's weeks theme will be?


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## MR GREGGO

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Mar 2 2010, 03:14 PM~16773293
> *What's happening everyone... :wave:  Not sure if I ever posted these. These are a bit older (from about a year ago) but hope you enjoy them!!
> 
> <a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/lowrider/old-memories-toy-drive-los-angeles\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/lowrider/old-memori...ive-los-angeles</a>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MR GREGGO

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 1 2010, 04:06 PM~16762451
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## nobueno

Los Angeles Street Art


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 4 2010, 03:37 PM~16795954
> *Los Angeles Street Art
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Loving tthis one, colors really stand out bro!!


----------



## Ecalderon

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Ecalderon, 65_impalow, *Sonny P*

What's up sonny.How you been homie. :wave:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 4 2010, 01:37 PM~16795954
> *Los Angeles Street Art
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great work jae.Loving the vivid colors !


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 4 2010, 01:14 AM~16792461
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## lowrr

whats up lil


----------



## TuCamote

k, so the assigment is due today and I didn't get anything....my brain did not cooperate with me, can't wait to see everyone's submissions and waiting to see what the assigment for next week will be


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 5 2010, 03:36 PM~16803887
> *k, so the assigment is due today and I didn't get anything....my brain did not cooperate with me, can't wait to see everyone's submissions and waiting to see what the assigment for next week will be
> *


I completly forgot about this weeks assignment. But I managed to shot some things this afternoon. 
Going to shoot some things in the studio right now. 
Proberbly gonna be here all night practiceing my studio skills.


----------



## MikeS

My contribution for this week:


----------



## My95Fleety

I will be driving tomorrow to Phoenix from Vegas for the lowrider show. Bringing my camera, hope I get some good shots. Taking my son and his bike. I got no car to take right now. This is the bike. If any of you all bad ass photogs see it, take a kool pic of and post it after. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FreDay

Making good use of a snow day (on my balcony).


----------



## Homer Pimpson

one from today.


----------



## truucha

*I HAVE SEVERAL USED NIKON LENSES FOR SALE

THESE ARE NIKON LENSES
17-55MM 2.8 $850 (RETAIL VALUE $1,500 )
70-200MM 2.8 $1300 (RETAIL VALUE $1,800 )
80-200MM 2.8 $850 (RETAIL VALUE $1,300 )

ALSO I HAVE 2 CONVERTER'S

NIKON 1.4X $200 ( RETAIL VALUE $400 )
NIKON 2.0X $200 ( RETAIL VALUE $475 )*


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Mar 7 2010, 12:13 AM~16817509
> *I HAVE SEVERAL USED NIKON LENSES FOR SALE
> 
> THESE ARE NIKON LENSES
> 17-55MM  2.8 $850  (RETAIL VALUE $1,500 )
> 70-200MM 2.8 $1300  (RETAIL VALUE $1,800 )
> 80-200MM 2.8 $850    (RETAIL VALUE $1,300 )
> 
> ALSO I HAVE 2 CONVERTER'S
> 
> NIKON 1.4X $200 ( RETAIL VALUE $400 )
> NIKON 2.0X $200 ( RETAIL VALUE $475 )
> *


Q VO DAMN HOMIE YOU FORGOT ABOUT US  HEY CARNAL ANYTHING CANON?


----------



## TopDogg

Shot this today at a Rod car show


----------



## TopDogg

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

Nice pics TopDogg! :thumbsup:


----------



## ricndaregal

couple shots today from the stand and deliver fundraiser for the real jaime escelante uffin:


----------



## TuCamote

So I had given up trying to find a "Smiley" to post here, two days late I ran into this:


----------



## MikeS

Haha, that's cool!
Love the background too.


----------



## clownen

i bought by girl a cannon rebel xt ....are they pretty good and anyone have any info on them or lenses


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Another shot from yesterday.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

A few more.


----------



## Homer Pimpson




----------



## Howard

Thanks Volo for the encouragement... LOL I HAVE been busy but I love posting and sharing with everyone here and need to make sure I set aside the time to do so... here's a couple things I've been working on the past few months in an effort to REALLY support youth and community development with my work in 2010.

Here's a few from the neighborhood here. Snapped a couple pics a few weeks ago up and down the street. I'm thinking about doing a photo-essay on Longworth (a street here in Southwest Detroit) since I have pics from Springwells to Woodmere from 2002 until now. It would still require quite a bit of shooting/planning but I think there's a foundation to communicate some core principles about youth/community development, southwest Detroit, giving, blight, and sharing.


----------



## TopDogg

> Another shot from yesterday.
> 
> 
> I added a little depth to your pic, Homer.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> Another shot from yesterday.
> I added a little depth to your pic, Homer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, what filter did you use?
Click to expand...


----------



## Howard

Longworth is the next street over... but Delray is the other side of Fort St about a half mile from the house here. It has been struggling with some unique obstacles for decades now. Delray has a special place in the hearts of A LOT of people in the area because of the battles they have endured since the late 60's. 

These photos are on Jefferson and West End (Springwells) and represents part of what is left of the commercial strip there:


----------



## Howard

edit


----------



## TopDogg

:biggrin:


----------



## Howard

Two from a shoot yesterday downtown for a lead role actress in a play premiering here in Detroit at the end of the month...


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.

Ft worth rod and custom show. any and all criticism welcom. nice pix to all that have posted :thumbsup: 





































i have a bunch more. ill have to see which ones came out good so i can post.


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.

:roflmao: read the mirror









:machinegun: :twak: :guns: :burn: :buttkick: :scrutinize: :banghead: :loco:


----------



## Bajito93

$122,470?!? :scrutinize:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Mar 7 2010, 08:08 PM~16822645
> *Two from a shoot yesterday downtown for a lead role actress in a play premiering here in Detroit at the end of the month...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Whats up howard :wave: Great shots bro!


----------



## Ecalderon

Great shots all around fellas.

It was good seeing you at the show Ray ...

Here is 75 monte(Ray) ready to capture some nice cars.








:thumbsup: 



I will post some up later this week if i get a chance .Here is one for now .Its a harley and the art on the bike was awesome.Ill post more later.Have a great week.


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Mar 7 2010, 07:40 PM~16822415
> *Longworth is the next street over... but Delray is the other side of Fort St about a half mile from the house here.  It has been struggling with some unique obstacles for decades now.  Delray has a special place in the hearts of A LOT of people in the area because of the battles they have endured since the late 60's.
> 
> These photos are on Jefferson and West End (Springwells) and represents part of what is left of the commercial strip there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Great work howard....


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Mar 8 2010, 02:40 AM~16822415
> *Longworth is the next street over... but Delray is the other side of Fort St about a half mile from the house here.  It has been struggling with some unique obstacles for decades now.  Delray has a special place in the hearts of A LOT of people in the area because of the battles they have endured since the late 60's.
> 
> These photos are on Jefferson and West End (Springwells) and represents part of what is left of the commercial strip there:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## TuCamote

is this a good fisheye lense/...if so, how much should I offer this guy for this, thankss guys
http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/pho/1633536382.html


----------



## eastlos76cadi

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Mar 7 2010, 11:25 PM~16825164
> *Great shots all around fellas.
> 
> It was good seeing you at the show Ray ...
> 
> Here is 75 monte(Ray) ready to capture some nice cars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> I will post some up later this week if i get a chance .Here is one for now .Its a harley and the art on the bike was awesome.Ill post more later.Have a great week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good work homie.You must work with some good equipment .My cuzin went to that show and told me some hyna got all drunk and was showing her tetas ha ha .


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 8 2010, 02:42 PM~16826288
> *is this a good fisheye lense/...if so, how much should I offer this guy for this, thankss guys
> http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/pho/1633536382.html
> *


We have that lens here at my internship, I can make some test photo's for you.

(internship. hope thats the correct word, the company I work for to complete the last year of my study)


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Mar 8 2010, 10:52 AM~16826519
> *We have that lens here at my internship, I can make some test photo's for you.
> 
> (internship. hope thats the correct word, the company I work for to complete the last year of my study)
> *


Thank you, seen some samples photos, would like to know how much to offer the guy selling it


----------



## MikeS

$500,-?

He can't expect you to pay anything near the retail value of $700,- otherwise you could throw in some dollars extra and buy a brand new one.

My .02


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Mar 8 2010, 11:01 AM~16826590
> *$500,-?
> 
> He can't expect you to pay anything near the retail value of $700,- otherwise you could throw in some dollars extra and buy a brand new one.
> 
> My .02
> *


gonna start at 450 and see what happens :biggrin: 
Thanks


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Saw this canon guy walking around in phx yesterday!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Some pretty wet weather yesterday!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 7 2010, 06:53 PM~16822516
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Midnight at the Oasis Show?


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 8 2010, 12:26 PM~16827098
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pretty wet weather yesterday!
> *


I love this shot


----------



## eastlos76cadi

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 8 2010, 09:26 AM~16827098
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pretty wet weather yesterday!
> *



Nice shot


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Mar 7 2010, 05:31 PM~16822346
> *Thanks Volo for the encouragement... LOL  I HAVE been busy but I love posting and sharing with everyone here and need to make sure I set aside the time to do so...  here's a couple things I've been working on the past few months in an effort to REALLY support youth and community development with my work in 2010.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 7 2010, 05:53 PM~16822516
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see you got that lens! :cheesy:


----------



## nobueno

Great work Howard! Great work everyone! 

Here's one from the DUB Show yesterday.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Here are a couple from the LRM phoenix Show yesterday


----------



## MAAANDO

Hey guys. SOrry for not submitting my stuff last week. I was busy with the boys and a party we threw. This week i will get something in. Anyone have any ideas for this weeks theme? I was thinking "RUST" would be a good one. what does everyone think?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 8 2010, 11:05 AM~16827879
> *Hey guys. SOrry for not submitting my stuff last week. I was busy with the boys and a party we threw. This week i will get something in. Anyone have any ideas for this weeks theme? I was thinking "RUST" would be a good one. what does everyone think?
> *



That sounds cool! :biggrin:


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 8 2010, 02:09 PM~16827922
> *That sounds cool!  :biggrin:
> *


Don't have to look that far for this one, just go out to my garage


----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Mar 8 2010, 12:25 AM~16825164
> *Great shots all around fellas.
> 
> It was good seeing you at the show Ray ...
> 
> Here is 75 monte(Ray) ready to capture some nice cars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> I will post some up later this week if i get a chance .Here is one for now .Its a harley and the art on the bike was awesome.Ill post more later.Have a great week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What's up Eddie. Hope you had a chance to go shoot some of those old Rat Rods. They had some pretty interesting ones there. I'll try to post some pix later. 

How did your shot go? Can't wait to see them. Nice shot of the bike. :thumbsup: Take care.


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 8 2010, 11:01 AM~16827852
> *Here are a couple from the LRM phoenix Show yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are kool shots man! I was out there too. Learned some different things in my camera. Never thought taking pics could be so tiring! :roflmao: I give props to all the photogs at shows, going through the whole shows and trying to take pics of all the cars can get tiring! Especially for a big guy like me! As soon as I have time I will post some of the ones I took.


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 8 2010, 10:59 AM~16827827
> *Great work Howard! Great work everyone!
> 
> Here's one from the DUB Show yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work man!


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 8 2010, 07:05 PM~16827879
> *Hey guys. SOrry for not submitting my stuff last week. I was busy with the boys and a party we threw. This week i will get something in. Anyone have any ideas for this weeks theme? I was thinking "RUST" would be a good one. what does everyone think?
> *


I'm allergic for rust. :biggrin: 
Just got my shit back from the sandblaster.


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Mar 8 2010, 02:57 PM~16828308
> *I'm allergic for rust.  :biggrin:
> Just got my shit back from the sandblaster.
> *


Rust is everywhere, but it takes an eye to come up with a good and original photograph, this will be a big challenge for me


----------



## MikeS

Yeah that's true. So this is the one for this week 'till friday?


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Mar 8 2010, 05:53 PM~16829594
> *Yeah that's true. So this is the one for this week 'till friday?
> *


yup, thinking of going to an abandoned train station round my way!!


----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 8 2010, 12:05 PM~16827879
> *Hey guys. SOrry for not submitting my stuff last week. I was busy with the boys and a party we threw. This week i will get something in. Anyone have any ideas for this weeks theme? I was thinking "RUST" would be a good one. what does everyone think?
> *



"Rust" works for me. I shot a few at the World of Wheels this weekend. Will also turn in last week's topic as well. Only have one though.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 8 2010, 09:26 AM~16827098
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some pretty wet weather yesterday!
> *


----------



## JB602

couple shots from PHX.


----------



## JB602

amazing photo's EVERYBODY!.............DAMN!!


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 8 2010, 09:59 AM~16827352
> *Midnight at the Oasis Show?
> *



Yes, Mando. The show (MATO) was huge. 
I snapped a pic of the foundry made plaque.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Mar 8 2010, 11:01 AM~16827852-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple from the LRM phoenix Show yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JB602_@Mar 8 2010, 07:05 PM~16831821
> *couple shots from PHX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*WICKED 63*


















*MelybOo*









*JennN*









*LOS ANGELES C.C.*









*FLATLANDS C.C*









*BLOWN CHEVELLE*









*BRIZIO S.S.F. Ca.*


----------



## GRS-HPR

is tha homie Edgar hoil on here saw some his work at a tattoo show here in AUSTRALIA


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Mar 9 2010, 11:25 AM~16837819
> *is tha homie Edgar hoil on here saw some his work at a tattoo show here in AUSTRALIA
> *


I dont think edgar gets on here. He is a great photographer I first met him back when he shot for a local magazine. He did the LRM feature pics for one of my club members and did a great job.


----------



## MikeS

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MikeS




----------



## nobueno

One more from the DUB Show.


----------



## babychyna

Does any one own a nikon D3000 and if so do you like it?


----------



## 75_Monte

Would this photo count for last week's assignement? The back of this car looks like a snake or creature with fangs.


----------



## 75_Monte

Here are few photos from Chicago's World of Wheels.

Most feature reflections. Maybe that can be next week's theme or subject.


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 8 2010, 09:24 AM~16827086
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this canon guy walking around in phx yesterday!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 9 2010, 10:58 PM~16846380
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This one's cool! Nice one


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 10 2010, 06:18 AM~16847730
> *This one's cool! Nice one
> *


Thanks 
I'm trying to be like you. A superstar


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Mar 9 2010, 06:15 PM~16840954-->
> 
> 
> 
> One more from the DUB Show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome shot Jae! What did you do on the Post Processing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 10:34 PM~16843807
> *Would this photo count for last week's assignement? The back of this car looks like a snake or creature with fangs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are great captures.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drasticbean_@Mar 10 2010, 02:00 AM~16846404
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love this one Bean!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 10 2010, 02:01 AM~16846420
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Bean; what's the story behind these? How'd you get access ...

:thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

*WTB: I AM LOOKING FOR A POINT AND SHOOT FOR MY SON HE IS 8 GOING ON 9 IN ABOUT A MONTH AND I WANT TO BUY HIM A NICE CAMERA CUS HE HAS BEEN WANTING ONE FOR ABOUT A YEAR. HE WANTS TO START SHOOTING SO I AM GOING TO ENROLL HIM IN A CLASS. ANY SUGGESTIONS WOULD BE GREAT OR IF ANYONE IS SELLING ONE PM ME INFO. THANKS FELLAS.*


----------



## nobueno

> Awesome shot Jae! What did you do on the Post Processing?
> 
> Thanks MAAANDO! I bumped the up the colors and darkened the edges.  :biggrin:


----------



## RedDog




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Fortunate to have the day off today & jus got my new Lowrider ...

Great Job as always ... :thumbsup:


Jus my favorites ...

Jae Bueno: Lowrider Image / Audie Munoz
Lost Treasure / 1935 Sky King Bicycle

Saul Vargas: Obsession / 77 T-Bird
Blue Magic / 83 Fleetwood Brougham
Pro Hopper
C & C Customs "Hydro Install"

Phil Gordon: El Chulo / 63 ragtop Impala
Milk & Honey / 76 Town Car
Grocery Getter / 82 Malibu Wagon

& Last BUT Certainly not LEAST

TwoTonz: Shop Laggard / 74 Caprice
** so glad for your new opportunity & success **


----------



## UceGiggles

I took this shot back in November when we were at the Long Beach Aquarium I love it!


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 10 2010, 06:58 AM~16846380
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Again, love it.
Great street shots.


----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 10 2010, 08:00 AM~16848082
> *Awesome shot Jae! What did you do on the Post Processing?
> Those are great captures.
> Love this one Bean!
> *


Thanks Maaando.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 10 2010, 06:48 AM~16848030
> *Thanks
> I'm trying to be like you. A superstar
> *



I don't know about that, lol! I really like your street shots....that's something I need to do. Maybe I'll take a trip to SF and do some stuff like that! I really like the subway pics too...cool shit man!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

My son and I....


----------



## Wife-E




----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Mar 10 2010, 10:27 AM~16848546
> *Bean; what's the story behind these? How'd you get access ...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Well I work in the operating room, so it's no big deal. 
These co-worker are getting ready to do a total hip replacement. 
And I had nothing to do, so I went in with my camera. 
I will try and take more


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 10 2010, 03:15 PM~16851123
> *I don't know about that, lol! I really like your street shots....that's something I need to do.  Maybe I'll take a trip to SF and do some stuff like that! I really like the subway pics too...cool shit man!
> *


Thanks. Coming from you that means alot.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Mar 10 2010, 02:03 PM~16850537
> *Again, love it.
> Great street shots.
> *


Thanks mike. 
I'm lovin your stuff also. 

I'm being fueled by all the great works everyone is posting


----------



## drasticbean

A RAINY NIGHT IN THE CITY


----------



## drasticbean

here is where you get your fake COACH AND GUCCI AND PRADA BAGS.


----------



## drasticbean

dam. I missed my train :angry:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean

waiting for the bus. Last week.


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 10 2010, 03:57 PM~16851873
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dam. I missed my train  :angry:
> *



Don't just stand there...RUN !!!!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 9 2010, 10:55 PM~16846326
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks like a documentry image! Good job homie!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Mar 2 2010, 10:00 PM~16777777
> *sorry, forgot to reply to your question before. This is where I got it from.
> 
> http://www.digiretus.com/tippek/cikkiro.php?SORSZAM=18
> *


  THANKS FOR THE LINK. DOES ANYONE ELS HAVE ANY. YOU GUYS ARE GREAT MAN ONE OF THESE DAYS.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 10 2010, 05:22 PM~16852039
> *Looks like a documentry image! Good job homie!
> *


Wow. I'm glad you like it. 
There is a art contest for hospital workers. And some of my staff want me to enter someThing. 
Maybe I will enter with this picture. but I told them I'm not a photographer. I'm just a regular camera guy. 

Just need a caption for it.


----------



## RedDog

Dodgers Spring Training at Camelback Ranch Glendale AZ 03/06/10














































JOE TORRE SIGNING MY DAUGHTERS BEAR









MY DAUGHTER, SON AND HER BEAR. lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Mar 10 2010, 03:35 PM~16852155
> *Dodgers Spring Training at Camelback Ranch Glendale AZ 03/06/10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JOE TORRE SIGNING MY DAUGHTERS BEAR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY DAUGHTER, SON AND HER BEAR. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice clean shots! :thumbsup:


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 10 2010, 05:55 PM~16851867
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is where you get your fake COACH AND GUCCI AND PRADA BAGS.
> *


Broadway and Canal, Very busy intersection....bootleg ain't the word...Sup Bean, I am loving all your shots bro, captures NYC to the fullest..going to the Botanical Garden this weekend for the Cuban Orchid show


----------



## RedDog

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 10 2010, 02:55 PM~16851867
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is where you get your fake COACH AND GUCCI AND PRADA BAGS.
> *


wish I knew that when we went. lol. wife and daughter wanted to buy some bags.


----------



## Ecalderon

Great shots all around fellas.Tucamote,that cuban orchid show should be a good one.Snap lots of pictures my friend.Its great to see all these images from all over.


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 10 2010, 05:13 PM~16852459
> *nice clean shots!  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 yes sir.These are really nice RedDog


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Mar 10 2010, 09:57 PM~16853969
> *Great shots all around fellas.Tucamote,that cuban orchid show should be a good one.Snap lots of pictures my friend.Its great to see all these images from all over.
> *


I will bro, just got me a 16 gig card and I learned how to shoot in raw mode this past weekend


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by MikeS+Mar 9 2010, 12:09 PM~16838642-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> COOL SHOT MikeS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 04:15 PM~16840954
> *One more from the DUB Show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sweet stompie shot jae.You capture it on time. :thumbsup:
> <!--QuoteBegin-drasticbean_@Mar 10 2010, 03:57 PM~16851873
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dam. I missed my train  :angry:
> *



Bad-as bean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Mar 10 2010, 09:47 PM~16853878
> *wish I knew that when we went. lol. wife and daughter wanted to buy some bags.
> *


Told ya, just let me know when you come again, wifey knows all the spots :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 10 2010, 08:01 PM~16854015
> *I will bro, just got me a 16 gig card and I learned how to shoot in raw mode this past weekend
> *


Awesome.you going to love shooting raw  Dont forget to get some of those nice cuban ladys :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by 75_Monte_@Mar 9 2010, 08:34 PM~16843807
> *Would this photo count for last week's assignement? The back of this car looks like a snake or creature with fangs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats up ray.Great shots bro .Did you get any of the rockabilly chicks ?


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Couple of some of the chemical plants at night.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

couple more. 
















These were taken sitting in my truck pulled into the middle of the turning lane.


----------



## TopDogg

Shot in raw format


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

what u guys think?


----------



## trunkgotknock

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Mar 10 2010, 07:28 PM~16854338-->
> 
> 
> 
> couple more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were taken sitting in my truck pulled into the middle of the turning lane.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-POPEYE4RMGT_@Mar 10 2010, 08:48 PM~16855249
> *what u guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sorry guys thoght i was in anothertopic


----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Mar 9 2010, 09:58 PM~16846380-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drasticbean_@Mar 9 2010, 10:00 PM~16846404
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Mar 9 2010, 03:32 AM~16836426
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MelybOo
> *


any more of the girl?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 10 2010, 05:57 PM~16851873
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dam. I missed my train  :angry:
> *



This is nice....


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 9 2010, 06:15 PM~16840954
> *One more from the DUB Show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



like this one too...


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 10 2010, 09:01 PM~16854015
> *I will bro, just got me a 16 gig card and I learned how to shoot in raw mode this past weekend
> *


Teach me how


----------



## MAAANDO

page 74 of the new issue of Lowrider Magazine has my pictures from an event i covered last year. Feel free to support the magazine and my coverage. Also, Congrats to TwoTonz and Jae Bueno on your features. You guys are an inspiration. :thumbsup:


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 11 2010, 01:05 PM~16859656
> *Teach me how
> *


My pleasure Bean, went to a class this past weekend as well, give you some pointers and "cheat" sheet I got


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 9 2010, 03:15 PM~16840954
> *One more from the DUB Show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shit is dope!!!!


----------



## PROVOK

got some questions for all of you.

do u print your photos?
if u do, how do u print them? (home, wal-mart, or online)
how do u show your portfolio? (book or online)


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 11 2010, 02:58 PM~16861314
> *got some questions for all of you.
> 
> do u print your photos?
> if u do, how do u print them? (home, wal-mart, or online)
> how do u show your portfolio? (book or online)
> *


I dont print most of my pics but when I do I have used waal greens for regular size 4x6 prints and Sam's for enlargments 11x14, 20x24etc they have pretty nice quality and are cheap. I'm not even close to a pro so I dont have a portfolio just a small photo album of various pics I liked.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 11 2010, 04:22 PM~16861540
> *I dont print most of my pics but when I do I have used waal greens for regular size 4x6 prints and Sam's for enlargments 11x14, 20x24etc they have pretty nice quality and are cheap. I'm not even close to a pro so I dont have a portfolio just a small photo album of various pics I liked.
> *


The best prints come from www.mpix.com. They are pretty cheap too.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 11 2010, 03:23 PM~16861553
> *The best prints come from www.mpix.com. They are pretty cheap too.
> *


Thanks I will check them out. I also got an email from wolf camera saying mondays they have 6 cent prints I might have to try that out.


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.




----------



## BigMandoAZ

Whats up Fellas! I got a new phone a need all your numbers again! Txt me your name and number or pm me it to methx!!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 11 2010, 10:47 AM~16860072
> *page 74 of the new issue of Lowrider Magazine has my pictures from an event i covered last year. Feel free to support the magazine and my coverage. Also, Congrats to TwoTonz and Jae Bueno on your features. You guys are an inspiration. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn, thats sweet bro! Congrats!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 11 2010, 11:47 AM~16860072
> *page 74 of the new issue of Lowrider Magazine has my pictures from an event i covered last year. Feel free to support the magazine and my coverage. Also, Congrats to TwoTonz and Jae Bueno on your features. You guys are an inspiration. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I just subscribed to LRM but I got the digital version, not the hard copy. It is the same to me since I spend plenty of time on the PC and I kknow it won't get lost in the mail. $15 for 12 issues is not bad. Which month is this article in?


----------



## TuCamote

Out with my point and shoot at the New World Trade Center, security is really tight, no cameras allowed but was able to sneak the little one in...setting up a crane for more metal erection for the Freedom Tower.


----------



## RedDog

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 11 2010, 06:24 PM~16864591
> *Out with my point and shoot at the New World Trade Center, security is really tight, no cameras allowed but was able to sneak the little one in...setting up a crane for more metal erection for the Freedom Tower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why no camera's? you can take pics from the building across the street.


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Mar 11 2010, 09:54 PM~16864936
> *why no camera's? you can take pics from the building across the street.
> *


yes you can, but not going inside the project, might as well give you a cavity search, hid my pocket camera in one of my work gloves


----------



## TuCamote

Im starting to plan my Vegas October vacation, I need your help homies, never been to the Lowrider show before, need good prices on airline and hotel, anyone has any good sites?


----------



## TopDogg

Shot this afternoon with my Canon and 300MM lense. The jeep was 1 block away.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 11 2010, 08:24 PM~16864591
> *Out with my point and shoot at the New World Trade Center, security is really tight, no cameras allowed but was able to sneak the little one in...setting up a crane for more metal erection for the Freedom Tower.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love that last pic. 
Just love it.


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 11 2010, 07:26 PM~16865250
> *Im starting to plan my Vegas October vacation, I need your help homies, never been to the Lowrider show before, need good prices on airline and hotel, anyone has any good sites?
> *


You know what the crazy thing is, that I live in Las Vegas and dont even know where a good placae to stay is! Never stayed in a hotel here, shit I havent even been to the strip in years!!! but let me think and if I think of anything I let you know. Do you wanna stay on the strip?


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Mar 12 2010, 01:59 AM~16866678
> *You know what the crazy thing is, that I live in Las Vegas and dont even know where a good placae to stay is! Never stayed in a hotel here, shit I havent even been to the strip in years!!!  but let me think and if I think of anything I let you know. Do you wanna stay on the strip?
> *


yeah, close to the convention center, I was told by a friend not to rent a car, that everything is relatively close, thanks bro!


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 12 2010, 01:21 AM~16866114
> *I love that last pic.
> Just love it.
> *


Thank u Sir


----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 11 2010, 06:17 PM~16862855
> *Damn, thats sweet bro! Congrats!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks brother! :thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 12 2010, 03:12 AM~16868131
> *yeah, close to the convention center, I was told by a friend not to rent a car, that everything is relatively close, thanks bro!
> *


If you stay close to the convention center you will need a rental car, because its not walking distance to the Cashman Field Center where the show is at.


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 11 2010, 10:47 AM~16860072
> *page 74 of the new issue of Lowrider Magazine has my pictures from an event i covered last year. Feel free to support the magazine and my coverage. Also, Congrats to TwoTonz and Jae Bueno on your features. You guys are an inspiration. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just picked up my copy yesterday! congrats on that article! and props to bueno and twotonz, the magazine is really looking good!


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Mar 12 2010, 11:11 AM~16869047
> *If you stay close to the convention center you will need a rental car, because its not walking distance to the Cashman Field Center where the show is at.
> *


gotcha


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Mar 12 2010, 08:12 AM~16869056
> *just picked up my copy yesterday! congrats on that article! and props to bueno and twotonz, the magazine is really looking good!
> *


Congrats Mando! I got my copies yesterday and I have to say I am very happy with the content! :biggrin:  Twotonz, you work is sick as always!


----------



## drasticbean

well this was taking this morning on the way to work. 
Boring commute. 

What u think. ?????


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 12 2010, 09:15 AM~16869531
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well this was taking this morning on the way to work.
> Boring commute.
> What u think. ?????
> *



Yup, it looks boring, stay home....don't go to work, and take more pics.


----------



## Wife-E

I know this topic has the best of the best here on lil but I'm starting out and hope to get as good as you guys. I posted alot of pics from the AZ show under Post your rides, can you guys give me some tips?? I would really appreciate as I am one of the only ones in Utah takin pics of cars....Here's a pic I took for a photo assignment at school, what do you think?


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 12 2010, 12:15 PM~16869531
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well this was taking this morning on the way to work.
> Boring commute.
> 
> What u think. ?????
> *


I like this one, no rats on the track tho, what is a NYC subway without the rats to meet all the tourists


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 12 2010, 01:04 PM~16869926
> *I know this topic has the best of the best here on lil but I starting out and hope to get as good as you guys. I posted alot of pics from the AZ show under Post your rides, can you guys give me some tips?? I would really appreciate as I am one of the only ones in Utah takin pics of cars....Here's a pic I took for a photo assignment at school, what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm one of the rookies here, but I like it, the focus on the front ball and bluring the rest is nice!!


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 12 2010, 10:07 AM~16869954
> *I'm one of the rookies here, but I like it, the focus on the front ball and bluring the rest is nice!!
> *


Thank you so much, I loved the depth of field too :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 12 2010, 01:13 PM~16869992
> *Thank you so much, I loved the depth of field too  :biggrin:
> *


see....you already know more than me, new word for my photography vocavulary (depth of field) :thumbsup:


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 12 2010, 02:07 PM~16870457
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow, nice Mando, would have never thought of shooting a cell, looks really nice


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 12 2010, 11:07 AM~16870457
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :wow: That looks NICE!!


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 12 2010, 10:04 AM~16869926
> *I know this topic has the best of the best here on lil but I'm starting out and hope to get as good as you guys. I posted alot of pics from the AZ show under Post your rides, can you guys give me some tips?? I would really appreciate as I am one of the only ones in Utah takin pics of cars....Here's a pic I took for a photo assignment at school, what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im not a pro, but I like that pic!


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 12 2010, 01:04 PM~16869926
> *I know this topic has the best of the best here on lil but I'm starting out and hope to get as good as you guys. I posted alot of pics from the AZ show under Post your rides, can you guys give me some tips?? I would really appreciate as I am one of the only ones in Utah takin pics of cars....Here's a pic I took for a photo assignment at school, what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a nice shot. I like the DOF on it as well! :thumbsup: As far as your shots from the AZ show, i think the first few shots were a little overexposed. You had alot of washed out skies and blown out whites. Are you shooting in Manual? If so, bring your ISO down and shutter speed up.


----------



## TuCamote

random photos from wall dedicated to WTC victims in the west village by local school children


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 12 2010, 11:09 AM~16870478
> *Wow, nice Mando, would have never thought of shooting a cell, looks really nice
> *


Thanks bro! I never thought of shooting one either! Kinda happen by mistake. looks pretty cool! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 12 2010, 11:12 AM~16870516
> *:0  :0  :wow: That looks NICE!!
> *


Thank you! :biggrin:


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 12 2010, 11:08 AM~16870465
> *see....you already know more than me, new word for my photography vocavulary (depth of field) :thumbsup:
> *


lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 12 2010, 11:35 AM~16870719
> *Thats a nice shot. I like the DOF on it as well! :thumbsup: As far as your shots from the AZ show, i think the first few shots were a little overexposed. You had alot of washed out skies and blown out whites. Are you shooting in Manual? If so, bring your ISO down and shutter speed up.
> *


Thank you for your feed back. I noticed I overexposed a lot of my pics :uh: ....I'm still learning :biggrin: I have been shootin in Manual but need to start using the tools I am learning school. My shutter speed needs to be ALOT faster!! THANKS!


----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 12 2010, 12:07 PM~16870457
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Nice shot.


----------



## crookedthoughts

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 12 2010, 10:04 AM~16869926
> *I know this topic has the best of the best here on lil but I'm starting out and hope to get as good as you guys. I posted alot of pics from the AZ show under Post your rides, can you guys give me some tips?? I would really appreciate as I am one of the only ones in Utah takin pics of cars....Here's a pic I took for a photo assignment at school, what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im new 2 photography 2 and i gota say i like this shot, there are alot of great photographers on layitlow i try 2 learn the most i can from this thread, ur shot really looks good keep taking more pics and make sure 2 post them up :biggrin:


----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 12 2010, 11:04 AM~16869926
> *I know this topic has the best of the best here on lil but I'm starting out and hope to get as good as you guys. I posted alot of pics from the AZ show under Post your rides, can you guys give me some tips?? I would really appreciate as I am one of the only ones in Utah takin pics of cars....Here's a pic I took for a photo assignment at school, what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Another great shot. :thumbsup:


----------



## TopDogg

2010 Transformer Camaro


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon+Mar 8 2010, 02:15 AM~16825094-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up howard :wave:  Great shots bro!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 02:26 AM~16825170
> *Great work howard....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 08:08 AM~16826078
> *:thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Mar 8 2010, 01:59 PM~16827827
> *Great work Howard! Great work everyone!
> 
> Here's one from the DUB Show yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks guys... :wave: Glad you're enjoying the recent stuff. I'll post more later. For now I've just been going through everything people have been posting. KEEP IT COMING!! :yes:

BEAN... KEEP shooting my man!! I can see that you're going to be able to capture some things REALLY unique that others would have only limited (if any) access to. Shooting your community as a resident shows a perspective that NO ONE else can get (besides your neighbors, of course... only if they have your eye and equipment though  ). Can't wait to see what else you get as the weather changes (warms up).


----------



## GRS-HPR

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Mar 12 2010, 09:00 PM~16868190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are these edits they look kinda weird dunno if its just my screen tho


----------



## TopDogg

Great pics. Keep posting them.


----------



## sdropnem

:drama: uffin:


----------



## drasticbean

*ONE OF THE BEST TOPIC ON LAY IT LOW. !!!!*


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Mar 13 2010, 01:24 AM~16876916
> *Thanks guys... :wave:  Glad you're enjoying the recent stuff.  I'll post more later.  For now I've just been going through everything people have been posting.  KEEP IT COMING!!  :yes:
> 
> BEAN... KEEP shooting my man!!  I can see that you're going to be able to capture some things REALLY unique that others would have only limited (if any) access to.  Shooting your community as a resident shows a perspective that NO ONE else can get (besides your neighbors, of course... only if they have your eye and equipment though  ).  Can't wait to see what else you get as the weather changes (warms up).
> *


True, Bean has been the eye in the Big Apple


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 13 2010, 06:14 AM~16878820
> *ONE OF THE BEST TOPIC ON LAY IT LOW. !!!!
> *



:werd:


----------



## TuCamote

K.......................so, no Botanical garden, nothing to do, downpours here in NYC all weekend!!


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 12 2010, 11:07 AM~16870457
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
Awesome shot Mando keep up the good work...

I shot that a few days also on my BB also just haven't post yet ....

What camera do you shoot with *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 12 2010, 11:07 AM~16870457
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick shot Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 12 2010, 11:42 PM~16877617
> *Great pics. Keep posting them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 12 2010, 02:58 PM~16872454
> *random photos from wall dedicated to WTC victims in the west village by local school children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Those are some nice shots!!


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 13 2010, 10:55 AM~16879699
> *Those are some nice shots!!
> *


what kind of lights u use?


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 13 2010, 01:26 PM~16879871
> *what kind of lights u use?
> *


natural light homie, finally shooting in raw format, lets me do more in Lightroom, messing with the white balance and such.


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 13 2010, 12:55 PM~16879699
> *Those are some nice shots!!
> *


Wow, thank you homie, means a lot!


----------



## Twotonz

from the Dub show


----------



## TuCamote

Rain hasn't stop, going thru my old photos: My dog Cheesecake


----------



## TuCamote

The DJ Set:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 13 2010, 10:26 AM~16879871
> *what kind of lights u use?
> *


ME?? Alien Bee's.. I have 5 of them. 4 AB800's and 1 AB1600


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 14 2010, 01:28 AM~16884200
> *ME??  Alien Bee's.. I have 5 of them.  4 AB800's and 1 AB1600
> *


making notes, looking these up on B & H right now :biggrin:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 14 2010, 03:04 AM~16882757
> *Rain hasn't stop, going thru my old photos: My dog Cheesecake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: Cheesecake...


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 13 2010, 11:28 PM~16884200
> *ME??  Alien Bee's.. I have 5 of them.  4 AB800's and 1 AB1600
> *


what kind of light modifiers u use and are u useing cyber synces?


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 13 2010, 07:17 PM~16882389
> *from the Dub show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pic Twotonz... :naughty: I see you were hanging with "Team Cochinos" :boink:


----------



## drasticbean

Thanks guys. 
I'm happy to hear you guys like my little pictures. 
I'm just trying to show you guys what my eyes see. 


*"FROM MY EYES, THROUGH MY CAMERA, TO YOUR EYES""*


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 14 2010, 08:50 AM~16885757
> *Thanks guys.
> I'm happy to hear you guys like my little pictures.
> I'm just trying to show you guys what my eyes see.
> "FROM MY EYES, THROUGH MY CAMERA, TO YOUR EYES""
> *



:thumbsup: Put that shit in your signature  :biggrin:


----------



## MikeS




----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## nobueno

Great images everyone! Happy Sunday!


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 14 2010, 10:02 AM~16885797
> *:thumbsup: Put that shit in your signature  :biggrin:
> *


I should. ??
Since you like it i will. :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Mar 13 2010, 12:24 AM~16876916
> *Thanks guys... :wave:  Glad you're enjoying the recent stuff.  I'll post more later.  For now I've just been going through everything people have been posting.  KEEP IT COMING!!  :yes:
> 
> BEAN... KEEP shooting my man!!  I can see that you're going to be able to capture some things REALLY unique that others would have only limited (if any) access to.  Shooting your community as a resident shows a perspective that NO ONE else can get (besides your neighbors, of course... only if they have your eye and equipment though  ).  Can't wait to see what else you get as the weather changes (warms up).
> *


Wow....... I'm lost for words Howard. 
Thank you for the kind words. 
This is new to me. Lol... I'm just a novice. 
I'm trying to learn everytime I turn my camera on. 

Right now I'm trying to capture my "EMPIRE STATE OF MIND" for you guys to see. 

Thank you again.


----------



## RedDog

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 14 2010, 10:14 AM~16886414
> *Wow....... I'm lost for words Howard.
> Thank you for the kind words.
> This is new to me. Lol... I'm just a novice.
> I'm trying to learn everytime I turn my camera on.
> 
> Right now I'm trying to capture my "EMPIRE STATE OF MIND" for you guys to see.
> 
> Thank you again.
> *


Your doing a f'in awesome job with your pics Bean. You and TuCamote really have a way of representing NY. NY is so full of oportunities to capture. Hopefully on my next trip to NY I'll be able to get out of the city and take some pics.


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Mar 14 2010, 02:39 PM~16886913
> *Your doing a f'in awesome job with your pics Bean. You and TuCamote really have a way of representing NY. NY is so full of oportunities to capture. Hopefully on my next trip to NY I'll be able to get out of the city and take some pics.
> *


Thanks for the props RedDog, My camera still doesn't see what I see in my eyes and inside my head, but I will get there sooner or later...sooner than later I hope!


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 14 2010, 03:54 AM~16885411
> *making notes, looking these up on B & H right now :biggrin:
> *



Go to www.alienbees.com

They don't sell them on B and H.


I got the Kutty cleaned up today and took it for a ride to the studio. It's been about a year and half since I drove it.....feels damn good to ride! Took a quick pic


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 14 2010, 04:33 PM~16887572
> *Go to www.alienbees.com
> 
> They don't sell them on B and H.
> I got the Kutty cleaned up today and took it for a ride to the studio.  It's been about a year and half since I drove it.....feels damn good to ride!  Took a quick pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow, first time I seen it  
Thanks for the info


----------



## Wife-E




----------



## TuCamote

My "Rust" rendition????
:dunno:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 14 2010, 03:44 PM~16888276
> *My "Rust" rendition????
> :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Cool shot...I had one I was gonna take and they moved the car, lol. Maybe the next one...I haven't had time to do shit.


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 14 2010, 09:17 PM~16889259
> *Cool shot...I had one I was gonna take and they moved the car, lol.  Maybe the next one...I haven't had time to do shit.
> *


Thanks bro, like I said, I didnt have to look far, just had to take a shot of my car...but that was too easy


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 14 2010, 02:33 PM~16887572
> *Go to www.alienbees.com
> 
> They don't sell them on B and H.
> I got the Kutty cleaned up today and took it for a ride to the studio.  It's been about a year and half since I drove it.....feels damn good to ride!  Took a quick pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 Damn thats a Bad Boy right there kutty.Clean as a whistle


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 14 2010, 04:44 PM~16888276
> *My "Rust" rendition????
> :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice one camote :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 14 2010, 06:54 AM~16885411
> *making notes, looking these up on B & H right now :biggrin:
> *


Hit up Alien Bee directly. Theyre customer services is awesome and the product is second to none.


----------



## RedDog

Here is my Rust pic.


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 14 2010, 10:10 PM~16889843
> *Hit up Alien Bee directly. Theyre customer services is awesome and the product is second to none.
> *


Gotcha....Thanks bro


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Mar 14 2010, 09:49 PM~16889603
> *Nice one camote  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## GRS-HPR

BEEN DOING SOME STREET PHOTOGRAPHY WITH THE NEW CLASS IM TAKING 
POINT AND SHOOT 6MP CAMERA EDITING IN CS4


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 13 2010, 05:17 PM~16882389
> *from the Dub show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Bad Ass shots Bro .....


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*Taken at 7:30 pm it was pitch black ....*


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Mar 15 2010, 02:06 AM~16892548
> *BEEN DOING SOME STREET PHOTOGRAPHY WITH THE NEW CLASS IM TAKING
> POINT AND SHOOT  6MP CAMERA EDITING IN CS4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice shots, but isn't canon spelled with one "N"


----------



## GRS-HPR

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 15 2010, 09:32 PM~16893567
> *nice shots, but isn't canon spelled with one "N"
> *


funny thing is my last names spelt cannon and i use a canon camera :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 14 2010, 01:33 PM~16887572
> *Go to www.alienbees.com
> 
> They don't sell them on B and H.
> I got the Kutty cleaned up today and took it for a ride to the studio.  It's been about a year and half since I drove it.....feels damn good to ride!  Took a quick pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice Kutty! :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

Here's one from Saturday.










Here's one from Sunday.










more at www.jaebueno.com

:biggrin:


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty+Mar 14 2010, 01:33 PM~16887572-->
> 
> 
> 
> Go to www.alienbees.com
> 
> They don't sell them on B and H.
> I got the Kutty cleaned up today and took it for a ride to the studio.  It's been about a year and half since I drove it.....feels damn good to ride!  Took a quick pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TuCamote_@Mar 14 2010, 03:44 PM~16888276
> *My "Rust" rendition????
> :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 15 2010, 07:18 AM~16894021
> *Here's one from Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one from Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more at www.jaebueno.com
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: All your images are SO sharp!!


----------



## GRS-HPR

just found this annyone from here http://forums.mycanikon.com/showthread.php...e-all-love-it-D


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Mar 15 2010, 08:02 AM~16893611
> *funny thing is my last names spelt cannon and i use a canon camera :biggrin:
> *


Ahhhhh, makes sense now, please ignore me.


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 15 2010, 09:24 AM~16894975
> *Ahhhhh, makes sense now, please ignore me.
> *


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Mar 15 2010, 12:00 PM~16894801
> *just found this annyone from here http://forums.mycanikon.com/showthread.php...e-all-love-it-D
> *


hey, I was there for those shots, took a couple myself, I'm the bold guy always to the right, 4th photo with a brown Hoodie and 5th photo with Navy Short Sleeve :biggrin:


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 15 2010, 12:30 PM~16895020
> *hey, I was there for those shots, took a couple myself, I'm the bold guy always to the right, 4th photo with a brown Hoodie and 5th photo with Navy Short Sleeve :biggrin:
> *


Funny and stupid story behind this one:
I was invited to this photo shoot by Jose and my 2 friends who own both cars, I loaded my camera bag which inlcudes:
Sony Alpha350
Nikon D90
Sony point and shoot
video camera
get to the shoot, bring out the Alpha...........forgot my memory card from last time I emptied them.
Nikon D90, Charge both batteries the night before and go there with an empty grip.
Pull out my video camera and the battery was dead
Last resort.....point and shoot....
I'm just not ready to be Big Time.


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 15 2010, 09:53 AM~16895215
> *Funny and stupid story behind this one:
> I was invited to this photo shoot by Jose and my 2 friends who own both cars, I loaded my camera bag which inlcudes:
> Sony Alpha350
> Nikon D90
> Sony point and shoot
> video camera
> get to the shoot, bring out the Alpha...........forgot my memory card from last time I emptied them.
> Nikon D90, Charge both batteries the night before and go there with an empty grip.
> Pull out my video camera and the battery was dead
> Last resort.....point and shoot....
> I'm just not ready to be Big Time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: Those are NICE for a point and shoot!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TuCamote

Thanks bro...but nothing can make up for forgetting everything at home


----------



## eastlos76cadi

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 15 2010, 10:01 AM~16895271
> *:wow:  :wow: Those are NICE for a point and shoot!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



I agree . Good job


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 15 2010, 10:47 AM~16895751
> *Thanks bro...but nothing can make up for forgetting everything at home
> *


Thats true!! JK but we learn alot from our mistakes....ooo and btw I'm a Female not a Bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Mar 14 2010, 11:50 PM~16892957
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken at 7:30 pm it was pitch black ....
> *


NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 15 2010, 01:59 PM~16895870
> *Thats true!! JK but we learn alot from our mistakes....ooo and btw I'm a Female not a Bro!!  :biggrin:
> *


damn, ignore me again


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 15 2010, 12:13 PM~16896466
> *damn, ignore me again
> *


It's all good :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 15 2010, 12:53 PM~16895215
> *Funny and stupid story behind this one:
> I was invited to this photo shoot by Jose and my 2 friends who own both cars, I loaded my camera bag which inlcudes:
> Sony Alpha350
> Nikon D90
> Sony point and shoot
> video camera
> get to the shoot, bring out the Alpha...........forgot my memory card from last time I emptied them.
> Nikon D90, Charge both batteries the night before and go there with an empty grip.
> Pull out my video camera and the battery was dead
> Last resort.....point and shoot....
> I'm just not ready to be Big Time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What a bad one bro. Too bad too. She is a beautiful model. Did you get her name and number for future shoots?


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 15 2010, 01:59 PM~16895870
> *Thats true!! JK but we learn alot from our mistakes....ooo and btw I'm a Female not a Bro!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 75_Monte

Love the talent from all the LIL photographers. I check this thread several times a day just to check for new images. Great work everyone and keep on posting.

Here are my "rusty" shots for this week.


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by 75_Monte_@Mar 15 2010, 07:34 PM~16898545
> *Love the talent from all the LIL photographers. I check this thread several times a day just to check for new images. Great work everyone and keep on posting.
> 
> Here are my "rusty" shots for this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My hat off to you homie, beautiful shots


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*Betty Sue & Maribel BPD1 Models *









*Betty Sue *









*Maribel*


----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 15 2010, 05:59 PM~16898771
> *My hat off to you homie, beautiful shots
> *


Thanks for the inspiring comment. Love your work as well. Those shots you took with the point and shoot are awsome. :thumbsup:


----------



## zoolyfe

rust


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 14 2010, 01:33 PM~16887572
> *Go to www.alienbees.com
> 
> They don't sell them on B and H.
> I got the Kutty cleaned up today and took it for a ride to the studio.  It's been about a year and half since I drove it.....feels damn good to ride!  Took a quick pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that your cutlass?


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 15 2010, 07:18 AM~16894021
> *Here's one from Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



Oh that thing is niiiiiiiiiice.


----------



## GRS-HPR

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 16 2010, 02:53 AM~16895215
> *Funny and stupid story behind this one:
> I was invited to this photo shoot by Jose and my 2 friends who own both cars, I loaded my camera bag which inlcudes:
> Sony Alpha350
> Nikon D90
> Sony point and shoot
> video camera
> get to the shoot, bring out the Alpha...........forgot my memory card from last time I emptied them.
> Nikon D90, Charge both batteries the night before and go there with an empty grip.
> Pull out my video camera and the battery was dead
> Last resort.....point and shoot....
> I'm just not ready to be Big Time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


there tight thanks for sharing just goes to show you dont need a dslr to take good photos just a good eye and nice new logo aswell


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Went camping this weekend and took a few random shots.


----------



## Homer Pimpson




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 15 2010, 07:18 AM~16894021
> *Here's one from Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one from Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more at www.jaebueno.com
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



love that truck shot! Hey Jae.


----------



## Homer Pimpson




----------



## BigMandoAZ

Some night time shots I took


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 14 2010, 01:33 PM~16887572
> *Go to www.alienbees.com
> 
> They don't sell them on B and H.
> I got the Kutty cleaned up today and took it for a ride to the studio.  It's been about a year and half since I drove it.....feels damn good to ride!  Took a quick pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


weren't you selling it at one point?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 15 2010, 10:59 AM~16895870
> *Thats true!! JK but we learn alot from our mistakes....ooo and btw I'm a Female not a Bro!!  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 15 2010, 08:46 PM~16901466
> *Some night time shots I took
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these look bad ass! :0 I still dont know how to shoot at night!


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

What's a decent entry level dslr for $500 or less? Thinking about getting a nikon d50 body only for $250 at local pawnshop. Is a d3000 better or just newer? Is that a decent price?
Taking Photoshop in school and wanna try taking my own pics. 
Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## GRS-HPR

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 16 2010, 01:43 PM~16901424
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tight homie tho looks like u have dust on your sensor or lense


----------



## My95Fleety

It might be a little too late but barely got a chance to do it. Here are some of the pics I took at the Phoenix show last Sunday. Some of my son's bike and others. Let me know what you think.


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*Shot I took leaving the beach after a shoot .....*


----------



## My95Fleety

Here is the picture I took for the rust topic. Nothing krazy. What's the next thing for this week?


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 15 2010, 08:49 PM~16901501
> *weren't you selling it at one point?
> *



Yeah but I decided to keep it... I think, lol!


----------



## NIMSTER64

great job everyone.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Mar 16 2010, 12:22 AM~16902647
> *tight homie  tho looks like u have dust on your sensor or lense
> *


How can you tell? Some of these were shot with an ISO 1600 so that could be contributing some grain.


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Mar 15 2010, 10:53 PM~16902957
> *Here is the picture I took for the rust topic. Nothing krazy. What's the next thing for this week?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i have to get in this how do we find out what pics need to be taken each week?


----------



## E

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Mar 15 2010, 11:50 PM~16902917
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot I took leaving the beach after a shoot .....
> *


nice


----------



## JB602

rust.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 16 2010, 10:10 AM~16904665
> *How can you tell? Some of these were shot with an ISO 1600 so that could be contributing some grain.
> *












Dust specs. You should have it cleaned. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 16 2010, 08:59 AM~16905424
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dust specs. You should have it cleaned. :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 15 2010, 08:46 PM~16901466
> *Some night time shots I took
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 NICE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 16 2010, 10:59 AM~16905424
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dust specs. You should have it cleaned. :thumbsup:
> *


I read that you can use a puffer bulb to clean it your self. Has anyone tried this or should I just take it in to the camera shop and pay them to clean it. I know can air is a big :nono: But would a shot of air from the bulb do the job.


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## RedDog

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 16 2010, 08:59 AM~16905424
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dust specs. You should have it cleaned. :thumbsup:
> *


where would you take it? I have at least one that I can't seem to get cleaned myself.


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*Streetlow Model Mz Cookie*


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 16 2010, 03:01 PM~16906819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OMG, love this shot Bean, must be a New York thing....I am framing this one in my office


----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 16 2010, 11:01 AM~16906819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Slapson

Rusty shots is the theme this week? I'll have to get cracken i got a lotta rusty shit! :cheesy:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Mar 16 2010, 02:38 PM~16906629-->
> 
> 
> 
> I read that you can use a puffer bulb to clean it your self. Has anyone tried this or should I just take it in to the camera shop and pay them to clean it. I know can air is a big  :nono:  But would a shot of air from the bulb do the job.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-RedDog_@Mar 16 2010, 03:07 PM~16906884
> *where would you take it? I have at least one that I can't seem to get cleaned myself.
> *


Puffer Bulbs are for point and shoots. You need to take it to your local wolf camera. They will usually blow out the dust for you for free. Or pay your local camera shop to clean it for you. But all they will do is blow air thru it anyway so see if you can get them to do it for free. Just dont get raped on the price. :thumbsup:


----------



## TuCamote

This year when I go to Vegas for the Lowrider show, I am going to take my favorite picture from everyone here and will have them autographed.


----------



## Wife-E

So I would love your guy's feed back on something. I am taking a photography class and my final is on something we appreciate. I am doing my final on my son who passed away...how do I do that? I thought i would take a pair of his old shoes and take pics of them in random places. What do you think of these so far?


----------



## Wife-E

I posted a shot a bit ago with a pool ball, I was given feed back that I need to use the rule of 3rds....I think this one looks better


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 16 2010, 05:00 PM~16907755
> *So I would love your guy's feed back on something. I am taking a photography class and my final is on something we appreciate. I am doing my final on my son who passed away...how do I do that? I thought i would take a pair of his old shoes and take pics of them in random places. What do you think of these so far?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


First, I want to say I am sorry you lost your child, must be hard...........and personaly, that is a wonderful idea, kind of picturing your child everywhere possible, taking footsteps, going places, etc, good luck


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 16 2010, 02:13 PM~16907874
> *First, I want to say I am sorry you lost your child, must be hard...........and personaly, that is a wonderful idea, kind of picturing your child everywhere possible, taking footsteps, going places, etc, good luck
> *


Thank you I appreciate that. What do you think of the 2 shots so far>?


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 16 2010, 05:22 PM~16907977
> *Thank you I appreciate that. What do you think of the 2 shots so far>?
> *


don't think my advice on the shots would do you any good, I'm just learning how to use my camera,sorry!!!


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 16 2010, 03:17 PM~16907406
> *OMG, love this shot Bean, must be a New York thing....I am framing this one in my office
> *


Wow...!!!! 
Are you for real. You like it that much.???
Wow. 
I'm shocked. 
I guess I don't see myself or my pictures like that.
I thank you for liking my pic.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Mar 16 2010, 02:34 PM~16907061
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Streetlow Model Mz Cookie
> *


I WANT SOME COKKIES !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 16 2010, 05:27 PM~16908024
> *Wow...!!!!
> Are you for real. You like it that much.???
> Wow.
> I'm shocked.
> I guess I don't see myself or my pictures like that.
> I thank you for liking my pic.
> *


naw bean, this is a "New York" photo, for real, already went to mpix.com and ordered an 8x10 :biggrin:


----------



## BOUNZIN

Here's a lil rust on the yota


----------



## Homer Pimpson

I dusted it myself first to see if I could clean it before I take it in to be cleaned. here are a couple after shots just to check the effectivness of the dusting. I dont really see anything, What do you guys think.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 16 2010, 05:19 PM~16908543
> *naw bean, this is a "New York" photo, for real, already went to mpix.com and ordered an 8x10 :biggrin:
> *


Wow. That's great. If you want I can send u the pic off my camera.


----------



## Ecalderon

Great pictures everyone.Bean ,your black and whites are coming out bad -ass bro.

CHICAGO MELLENIUM PARK AND THE BEAN !


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 16 2010, 05:19 PM~16908543
> *naw bean, this is a "New York" photo, for real, already went to mpix.com and ordered an 8x10 :biggrin:
> *


That's our "IRON HOUSE."


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 16 2010, 01:01 PM~16906819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Warriors ,come out and play :biggrin: classic .Right click and save!


----------



## RedDog

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Mar 16 2010, 04:21 PM~16909131
> *Great pictures everyone.Bean ,your black and whites are coming out bad -ass bro.
> 
> CHICAGO MELLENIUM PARK AND THE BEAN !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


u using a fisheye lens? great pictures.


----------



## eastlos76cadi

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Mar 16 2010, 04:24 PM~16909158
> *Warriors ,come out and play  :biggrin: classic .Right click and save!
> *



I member that flick .It was shot in Ney york right? Nice shot drasticbean.


----------



## eastlos76cadi

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Mar 16 2010, 04:21 PM~16909131
> *Great pictures everyone.Bean ,your black and whites are coming out bad -ass bro.
> 
> CHICAGO MELLENIUM PARK AND THE BEAN !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awesome shots homie.Did you use a fliter ? Absolutely beautiful .


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by RedDog+Mar 16 2010, 05:26 PM~16909168-->
> 
> 
> 
> u using a fisheye lens? great pictures.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes sir.I thought i take out the 10.5 out today to capture some of the nice blue sky .Thank you RedDog .
> <!--QuoteBegin-eastlos76cadi_@Mar 16 2010, 05:32 PM~16909234
> *Awesome shots homie.Did you use a fliter ? Absolutely beautiful .
> *



No filter .I shot in vivid mode to get that extra thick blue sky .I do use filters though but not all the time.Thank you eastlos :thumbsup:


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 16 2010, 07:17 PM~16909093
> *Wow. That's great. If you want I can send u the pic off my camera.
> *


yeah, send it bro, thanks


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by 75_Monte_@Mar 15 2010, 04:34 PM~16898545
> *Love the talent from all the LIL photographers. I check this thread several times a day just to check for new images. Great work everyone and keep on posting.
> 
> Here are my "rusty" shots for this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Chi-Town boi

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty+Mar 14 2010, 01:33 PM~16887572-->
> 
> 
> 
> Go to www.alienbees.com
> 
> They don't sell them on B and H.
> I got the Kutty cleaned up today and took it for a ride to the studio.  It's been about a year and half since I drove it.....feels damn good to ride!  Took a quick pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TuCamote_@Mar 14 2010, 03:44 PM~16888276
> *My "Rust" rendition????
> :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 


> _Originally posted by nobueno+Mar 15 2010, 07:18 AM~16894021-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one from Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one from Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more at www.jaebueno.com
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2010, 08:46 PM~16901466
> *Some night time shots I took
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drasticbean_@Mar 16 2010, 11:58 AM~16906797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GrEaT WOrK CaRnAlES :0

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chi-Town boi

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Mar 16 2010, 04:21 PM~16909131
> *Great pictures everyone.Bean ,your black and whites are coming out bad -ass bro.
> 
> CHICAGO MELLENIUM PARK AND THE BEAN !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :worship: ChIcAgO,bEAtiFuLL CiTY.FoTos ArE PrEciosaS caRnaL


----------



## Chi-Town boi

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Mar 15 2010, 05:36 PM~16899118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betty Sue & Maribel  BPD1 Models
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betty Sue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maribel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wOw :0 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Mar 16 2010, 07:39 PM~16909295
> *Yes sir.I thought i take out the 10.5 out today to capture some of the nice blue sky .Thank you RedDog .
> No filter .I shot in vivid mode to get that extra thick blue sky .I do use filters though but not all the time.Thank you eastlos :thumbsup:
> *


10.5 f/2.8?


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Mar 16 2010, 01:41 AM~16902825
> *It might be a little too late but barely got a chance to do it. Here are some of the pics I took at the Phoenix show last Sunday. Some of my son's bike and others. Let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love this photo, a while back I took something similar, guy sitting on top of a hopper, too bad I was not able to capture both, the guy and the car both frozen in the air.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 16 2010, 02:00 PM~16907755
> *So I would love your guy's feed back on something. I am taking a photography class and my final is on something we appreciate. I am doing my final on my son who passed away...how do I do that? I thought i would take a pair of his old shoes and take pics of them in random places. What do you think of these so far?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I am so sorry to hear about your son. I LOVE the idea....it gave me chills as I read it and the pics are great.


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Chi-Town boi+Mar 16 2010, 05:56 PM~16909443-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :worship: ChIcAgO,bEAtiFuLL CiTY.FoTos ArE PrEciosaS caRnaL
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you chi.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 06:37 PM~16909843
> *10.5 f/2.8?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is camote.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TuCamote_@Mar 16 2010, 06:50 PM~16909974
> *I love this photo, a while back I took something similar, guy sitting on top of a hopper, too bad I was not able to capture both, the guy and the car both frozen in the air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah that's a great capture.It would have been really nice if you capture both in the air.


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Mar 16 2010, 08:58 PM~16910078
> *Thank you chi.
> 
> Yes it is camote.
> Yeah that's a great capture.It would have been really nice if you capture both in the air.
> *


trying to get the money together to get me one :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 16 2010, 06:56 PM~16910044
> *I am so sorry to hear about your son.  I LOVE the idea....it gave me chills as I read it and the pics are great.
> *


x2

I have 5 girls in my life.All the way from 1 to 13 and i also got chills from reading about her son.I think its a beautiful idea itsonlyme1,do your thing :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 16 2010, 08:56 PM~16910044
> *I am so sorry to hear about your son.  I LOVE the idea....it gave me chills as I read it and the pics are great.
> *


U have to promise to post your progress girl......sure your son is loving the idea :happysad:


----------



## MAAANDO

Here is a little something from earlier today.


----------



## HMART1970

few set up shots from local car show


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by Chi-Town boi_@Mar 16 2010, 05:53 PM~16909418
> *GrEaT WOrK CaRnAlES :0
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I agree. All of these shots are tight.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 16 2010, 07:42 PM~16911198
> *few set up shots from local car show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are clean


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Mar 16 2010, 09:49 PM~16911287
> *those are clean
> *


thank you Popey!


----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Mar 16 2010, 05:21 PM~16909131
> *Great pictures everyone.Bean ,your black and whites are coming out bad -ass bro.
> 
> CHICAGO MELLENIUM PARK AND THE BEAN !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn..... :wow: Eddie. These are nice. :thumbsup: I've been wanting to head out there myself and take a few of the Bean.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 16 2010, 07:51 PM~16911314
> *thank you Popey!
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

I C U BEAN...WHATS UP HOMIE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## TopDogg

:biggrin:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Mar 16 2010, 07:04 PM~16911509
> *I C U BEAN...WHATS UP HOMIE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Bad Ass Shot she must be cold*


----------



## GRS-HPR

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 17 2010, 09:15 AM~16909067
> *I dusted it myself first to see if I could clean it before I take it in to be cleaned. here are a couple after shots just to check the effectivness of the dusting. I dont really see anything, What do you guys think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks clear to me homie best bet is to zoom in and scroll through the image


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Mar 16 2010, 10:04 PM~16911509
> *I C U BEAN...WHATS UP HOMIE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What's up big Dawg. 
Can I have some more of her please. 
Dam. Please !??!?!?


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT+Mar 16 2010, 08:04 PM~16911509-->
> 
> 
> 
> I C U BEAN...WHATS UP HOMIE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bulletproofdesigns_@Mar 16 2010, 09:12 PM~16912534
> *Bad Ass Shot she must be cold
> *


Hell yeah! she looks cold! :biggrin: it was cold and raining that day in phoenix!


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 16 2010, 05:50 PM~16909974
> *I love this photo, a while back I took something similar, guy sitting on top of a hopper, too bad I was not able to capture both, the guy and the car both frozen in the air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks! 
Thats a nice capture! I wonder what the fall was like! :roflmao:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Mar 15 2010, 10:41 PM~16902825
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any pictures of this car in action?


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 16 2010, 05:50 PM~16909974
> *I love this photo, a while back I took something similar, guy sitting on top of a hopper, too bad I was not able to capture both, the guy and the car both frozen in the air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


one of my club members did that on my ride, but instead of being in the middle he sat on the passenger side fender. Going up was not the problem but when he landed he split is ass right on the edge of the fender, that shit was hilarious


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Mar 16 2010, 04:21 PM~16909131
> *Great pictures everyone.Bean ,your black and whites are coming out bad -ass bro.
> 
> CHICAGO MELLENIUM PARK AND THE BEAN !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick! I still have not picked up a fish eye!


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Mar 17 2010, 01:15 AM~16913320
> *Thanks!
> Thats a nice capture! I wonder what the fall was like!  :roflmao:
> *


Thanks, :biggrin: it was something, should have capture the aftermath as well


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty+Mar 16 2010, 05:56 PM~16910044-->
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry to hear about your son.  I LOVE the idea....it gave me chills as I read it and the pics are great.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 06:06 PM~16910162
> *x2
> 
> I have 5 girls in my life.All the way from 1 to 13 and i also got chills from reading about her son.I think its a beautiful idea itsonlyme1,do your thing  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TuCamote_@Mar 16 2010, 06:08 PM~16910192
> *U have to promise to post your progress girl......sure your son is loving the idea :happysad:
> *


Thank you guys for your support. That is the main reason I love photography so much, pictures help capture so many memories!


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Mar 16 2010, 05:09 PM~16909560
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: I love this pic Popeye!


----------



## TuCamote

k, so I finally decided, buying the 10.5 F/2.8 Nikon lense, any ideas where to get the best prices? checked my local stores, just wan to make sure I am getting the best deal


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 17 2010, 12:31 PM~16915904
> *k, so I finally decided, buying the 10.5 F/2.8 Nikon lense, any ideas where to get the best prices?  checked my local stores, just wan to make sure I am getting the best deal
> *


ebay.... :biggrin: ask ECALDERON. :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 17 2010, 09:01 AM~16915717
> *Thank you guys for your support. That is the main reason I love photography so much, pictures help capture so many memories!
> *


Same here it's not always about every picture being perfect but it's about catching every perfect moment


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Mar 16 2010, 07:21 PM~16909131
> *Great pictures everyone.Bean ,your black and whites are coming out bad -ass bro.
> 
> CHICAGO MELLENIUM PARK AND THE BEAN !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I cant believe I didnt go there while i was in Chicago. Im going to have to go back and visit this place. Great Shot Ed!


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 16 2010, 05:00 PM~16907755
> *So I would love your guy's feed back on something. I am taking a photography class and my final is on something we appreciate. I am doing my final on my son who passed away...how do I do that? I thought i would take a pair of his old shoes and take pics of them in random places. What do you think of these so far?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


First off, Sorry for your loss. I love the idea. I would use selective coloring if they allow it. Maybe keep the shoes in color and make the slide black & white? If not try a black and white. Either way, I am really loving the pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 17 2010, 09:57 AM~16916104
> *First off, Sorry for your loss. I love the idea. I would use selective coloring if they allow it. Maybe keep the shoes in color and make the slide black & white? If not try a black and white. Either way, I am really loving the pics! :thumbsup:
> *


Crazy I read your mind!! I did that earlier this morning.....just didnt want to flood this topic....Thank you!


----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin:


----------



## JB602

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 17 2010, 10:23 AM~16916369
> *Crazy I read your mind!! I did that earlier this morning.....just didnt want to flood this topic....Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW...AMAZING! :angel:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns+Mar 16 2010, 09:12 PM~16912534-->
> 
> 
> 
> *Bad Ass Shot she must be cold*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanx bro...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 09:53 PM~16913071
> *What's up big Dawg.
> Can I have some more of her please.
> Dam. Please !??!?!?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I got more of her and her friends... I'll post tonight
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-My95Fleety_@Mar 16 2010, 10:14 PM~16913303
> *Hell yeah! she looks cold!  :biggrin:  it was cold and raining that day in phoenix!
> *


ya it was super cold... WHich turned out to be a beautiful thing :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 17 2010, 01:23 PM~16916369
> *Crazy I read your mind!! I did that earlier this morning.....just didnt want to flood this topic....Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dont worry about flooding this topic. I think i can speak for everyone here that we love to see pictures.


----------



## UceGiggles

Here is one I took when we where watching the hop at the Lowirder show, and one of James catching Jeff.


----------



## UceGiggles

Here's a few shots taken when we were up North supporting one of our members.


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Mar 17 2010, 01:03 AM~16914107
> *any pictures of this car in action?
> *


yeah, I will try to post them up tonight!


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Mar 17 2010, 01:03 AM~16914107
> *any pictures of this car in action?
> *


Here are some more pictures. Not in order though. (I was sitting in the covered stands. Wish I would have been in the hopping pit :biggrin: )


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Mar 16 2010, 08:27 PM~16911002-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a little something from earlier today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice big dawg.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 08:48 PM~16911277
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great shot popeye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 08:52 PM~16911322
> *Damn..... :wow:  Eddie. These are nice.  :thumbsup:  I've been wanting to head out there myself and take a few of the Bean.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes its a great location for all kinds of photo shoots.Ive done a few weddings in the pass around the bean.Not to mention mellenium park as well.Post them up when you do head out to get some shots.We need to get together in the summer and take the low lows around there one night.Thank's again Ray .
> 
> Ecalderon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 08:47 AM~16915218
> *Sick! I still have not picked up a fish eye!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gracias jae....
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 10:53 AM~16916065
> *ebay.... :biggrin: ask ECALDERON. :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol true.I got mine of ebay.So check ebay,craiglist and google it.
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Mar 17 2010, 10:55 AM~16916087
> *I cant believe I didnt go there while i was in Chicago. Im going to have to go back and visit this place. Great Shot Ed!
> *


Next time big dawg.I know you be down here again .
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Mar 17 2010, 06:56 PM~16920304
> *Here are some more pictures. Not in order though. (I was sitting in the covered stands. Wish I would have been in the hopping pit  :biggrin: )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CRAZY !!! :0 

Great shots My95Fleety :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@Mar 17 2010, 01:50 PM~16918246
> *Here's a few shots taken when we were up North supporting one of our members.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice shots giggles! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Mar 17 2010, 05:56 PM~16920304
> *Here are some more pictures. Not in order though. (I was sitting in the covered stands. Wish I would have been in the hopping pit  :biggrin: )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Those are nice! :biggrin: I got to be in the pit for the 2009 phx show. here are a couple of my favorites from that day


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by UceGiggles_@Mar 17 2010, 01:44 PM~16918207
> *Here is one I took when we where watching the hop at the Lowirder show, and one of James catching Jeff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ROCK ON! LOL :biggrin: real cool guy right here! Plus a nikon owner! :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 17 2010, 07:18 PM~16921141
> *:0 Those are nice!  :biggrin: I got to be in the pit for the 2009 phx show. here are a couple of my favorites from that day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Those are bad as shoot's


----------



## Twotonz

nice flicks everyone.....itsonlyme, sorry about your loss and I think thats a great way to show appreciation for your son


----------



## BIGMIKE

great work everyone...need to catch up. here is one from a cruise night tonite.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 18 2010, 02:32 AM~16924275
> *great work everyone...need to catch up. here is one from a cruise night tonite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 17 2010, 11:54 AM~16917225
> *Dont worry about flooding this topic. I think i can speak for everyone here that we love to see pictures.
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 17 2010, 11:32 PM~16924275
> *great work everyone...need to catch up. here is one from a cruise night tonite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like this shot!


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon+Mar 17 2010, 06:10 PM~16920427-->
> 
> 
> 
> CRAZY !!!  :0
> 
> Great shots My95Fleety :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!!! :biggrin: I appreciate the comments, makes me wanna keep going!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigMandoAZ_@Mar 17 2010, 07:18 PM~16921141
> *:0 Those are nice!  :biggrin: I got to be in the pit for the 2009 phx show. here are a couple of my favorites from that day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are good pics man! I like the one with the ruler! thanks for the props aswell, more motivation! How does someone get to be in hopping pit?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Mar 18 2010, 08:05 AM~16925850
> *Thanks!!! :biggrin:  I appreciate the comments, makes me wanna keep going!
> Those are good pics man! I like the one with the ruler! thanks for the props aswell, more motivation! How does someone get to be in hopping pit?
> *


Press pass. I got in cuz I was shooting pics for Impalas Magazine that day.


----------



## MAAANDO

Hey Nikon guys.... I have my 17-55 f2.8 w/custom hood for sale. $1000 obo.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 18 2010, 10:08 AM~16927352
> *Hey Nikon guys.... I have my 17-55 f2.8 w/custom hood for sale. $1000 obo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Why you selling it? Upgrading to a Canon? :cheesy:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 18 2010, 02:35 PM~16928510
> *Why you selling it? Upgrading to a Canon?  :cheesy:
> *


what kind of lights u use?


----------



## PROVOK

from a shoot i did today


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 18 2010, 12:35 PM~16928510
> *Why you selling it? Upgrading to a Canon?  :cheesy:
> *


:nono:


----------



## MikeS

:0


----------



## FreDay

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Mar 16 2010, 07:41 AM~16902825
> *It might be a little too late but barely got a chance to do it. Here are some of the pics I took at the Phoenix show last Sunday. Some of my son's bike and others. Let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Epic picture! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 18 2010, 03:35 PM~16928510
> *Why you selling it? Upgrading to a Canon?  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## MikeS




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 17 2010, 11:32 PM~16924275
> *great work everyone...need to catch up. here is one from a cruise night tonite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick shot Homie


----------



## TuCamote

My love for lowriders


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 18 2010, 07:04 PM~16930512
> *My love for lowriders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean

YESTERDAY. 

What u think. ??
Should I have used a different angle ??


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 18 2010, 09:18 PM~16930663
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bean!!!..where the hell u bean!!!!


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 18 2010, 08:04 PM~16930512
> *My love for lowriders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I wish I could get something like that. 
Look beautiful.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Mar 18 2010, 04:57 PM~16929096
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love this one. !!!!!!


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

Canon xt. Good / bad? :dunno: $400 @ pawnshop.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 18 2010, 03:35 PM~16928510
> *Why you selling it? Upgrading to a Canon?  :cheesy:
> *


Nooooooooo


----------



## TuCamote

The men behind the Lowrider movement in NYC


----------



## DEVINERI

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 17 2010, 12:23 PM~16916369
> *Crazy I read your mind!! I did that earlier this morning.....just didnt want to flood this topic....Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love the photos !!! And so sorry for your loss.


----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Mar 18 2010, 07:29 PM~16930762
> *Canon xt. Good / bad? :dunno: $400 @ pawnshop.
> *


Look on Craigslist. You might be able to find an XTi for about the same price. Xti is the next model up from XT.


----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 18 2010, 07:04 PM~16930512
> *My love for lowriders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Neat tatto. :thumbsup: What's on the other arm?


----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Mar 18 2010, 09:01 AM~16925833
> *I like this shot!
> *


X2


----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 18 2010, 07:18 PM~16930663
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I like these B&W photos with the hospital scenes. Very nice.


----------



## PROVOK

more from today's shoot


----------



## PROVOK

everyone keep up the great work. love coming to this topic.


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 18 2010, 09:23 PM~16930703
> *I wish I could get something like that.
> Look beautiful.
> *



YOU CAN HOMIE,I DO TATTOOS FOR A LIVING HOMIE.I'VE OWNED A TATTOO SHOP FOR 9 YEARS KNOW.LMK IF YOU NEED A TAT BEAN.


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 18 2010, 11:11 PM~16931918
> *everyone keep up the great work. love coming to this topic.
> *




X10,#1 THREAD ON LAYITLOW.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by 75_Monte_@Mar 18 2010, 10:04 PM~16931837
> *I like these B&W photos with the hospital scenes. Very nice.
> *


Maybe one day I will have some blood in the pics.


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 18 2010, 09:04 PM~16930512
> *My love for lowriders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BADASS TATTOO HOMIE,I LOVE DOING BLACK AND GREY WORK.


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 18 2010, 09:47 PM~16930967
> *The men behind the Lowrider movement in NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



MY NINJAS,2 VERY COOL DUDES RT HERE.BEAN I HOPE YOU AND MARV CAN MAKE IT TO MARYLAND FOR THE PICNIC HOMIE.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 18 2010, 08:47 PM~16930967
> *The men behind the Lowrider movement in NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BEAUTIFUL PIC. 

BUT I DONT KNOW ABOUT STATEMENT. LOL.


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 18 2010, 11:41 PM~16932318
> *BEAUTIFUL PIC.
> 
> BUT I DONT KNOW ABOUT STATEMENT.  LOL.
> *


you guys practically invented lowriding in NYC


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Mar 18 2010, 11:23 PM~16932092
> *MY NINJAS,2 VERY COOL DUDES RT HERE.BEAN I HOPE YOU AND MARV CAN MAKE IT TO MARYLAND FOR THE PICNIC HOMIE.
> *


Picnic, shit, Im down, of course if Bean dont mind me and my kid taggin along!


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Mar 16 2010, 07:09 PM~16909560
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love these types of shots! :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 18 2010, 10:46 PM~16932395
> *Picnic, shit, Im down, of course if Bean dont mind me and my kid taggin along!
> *


Bro you need to come to marvins house and chill one day.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 18 2010, 08:52 PM~16932465
> *love these types of shots!  :biggrin:
> *


THANX HOMIE... THATS 1 OF MY FAVORITE SHOTS ALSO... THE THREW THE MIRROR :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

*HER FACE OUT OF FOCUS BUT THE ASS CAME IN PERFECTLY CLEAR  *


----------



## ~TRU~

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Mar 16 2010, 06:09 PM~16909560
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REALLY NICE POPEYE , YOU GETTING SERIOUS ABOUT THIS STUFF AINT YOU. :cheesy:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by ~TRU~_@Mar 18 2010, 09:32 PM~16932975
> *REALLY NICE POPEYE , YOU GETTING SERIOUS ABOUT THIS STUFF AINT YOU. :cheesy:
> *


KINDA HOMIE IM JUST HAVIN FUN BUT IT IS SOMETHING I ENJOY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

CAN ANY1 SPOT THE LAYITLOW CELEB IN THIS PIC?


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Mar 18 2010, 11:39 PM~16933045
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CAN ANY1 SPOT THE LAYITLOW CELEB IN THIS PIC?
> *


scooner..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FernandoDeanda

:roflmao: Damn twotonz! haha 

But I'll admit it now, I'm gonna have to copy that painted lens hood...I like dat!




> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 18 2010, 02:35 PM~16928510
> *Why you selling it? Upgrading to a Canon?  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety+Mar 18 2010, 07:01 AM~16925833-->
> 
> 
> 
> I like this shot!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHUKO 204_@Mar 18 2010, 04:05 PM~16930075
> *sick shot Homie
> *


thanks 


i like this one better :biggrin:


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 19 2010, 12:03 AM~16932627
> *Bro you need to come to marvins house and chill one day.
> *


All I need is a call bro :thumbsup:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 19 2010, 02:24 AM~16930711
> *Love this one. !!!!!!
> *


Thank you man !


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 19 2010, 02:47 AM~16930967
> *The men behind the Lowrider movement in NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool shot!
Allways hear great stuff on lil about those guys.


----------



## Knightstalker

:wave: Morning BUMP :boink:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Mar 18 2010, 04:35 PM~16928510-->
> 
> 
> 
> Why you selling it? Upgrading to a Canon?  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know going from a Nikon to a Canon isnt an upgrade Tonz.... lol. j/k. Im looking at something else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 09:31 PM~16930782
> *Nooooooooo
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would never. Unless Canon can catch up to the Nikons sensor then I would make the jump. I have too much invested in Nikon equipment.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FernandoDeanda_@Mar 19 2010, 03:16 AM~16934439
> *:roflmao:  Damn twotonz! haha
> 
> But I'll admit it now, I'm gonna have to copy that painted lens hood...I like dat!
> *


I copied Jae! His hood is much nicer than mine.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Mar 19 2010, 07:18 AM~16934978
> *Cool shot!
> Allways hear great stuff on lil about those guys.
> 
> 
> *


For real. ????


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 19 2010, 05:37 AM~16935023
> *
> I copied Jae! His hood is much nicer than mine.
> *


Here's mine Tony.











Great stuff everyone! Welcome back Big Mike! Popeye, you going to San Diego?


----------



## MikeS

Nobueno, 
I was browsing thru your Flickr and I really like this picture. :0


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Mar 19 2010, 09:40 AM~16936682
> *Nobueno,
> I was browsing thru your Flickr and I really like this picture.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks! Here's one from Wednesday.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Mar 19 2010, 11:20 AM~16935980-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 11:21 AM~16935985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 11:22 AM~16935991
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 11:23 AM~16936003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sick shots Bean! You get better with every shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 12:05 PM~16936421
> *Here's mine Tony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great stuff everyone! Welcome back Big Mike! Popeye, you going to San Diego?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Mar 19 2010, 01:44 PM~16937274
> *Thanks! Here's one from Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick stuff Jae! See I told you your hood looks better than mine! :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 19 2010, 01:06 PM~16937446
> *Sick shots Bean! You get better with every shot!
> Sick stuff Jae! See I told you your hood looks better than mine! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro. I'm just a small pup trying to hang with the BIG DOGS.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 19 2010, 11:06 AM~16937446
> *Sick shots Bean! You get better with every shot!
> 
> Bean, you are killing it! NYC's finest!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Sick stuff Jae! See I told you your hood looks better than mine! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks MAAANDO! I don't know about that! I really like yours, I'll buy it from ya! :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 19 2010, 03:09 PM~16937851
> *Thanks MAAANDO! I don't know about that! I really like yours, I'll buy it from ya!  :biggrin:
> *


You buy the hood and it comes with a free 17-55 f2.8. :biggrin: :0


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 18 2010, 08:32 AM~16924275
> *great work everyone...need to catch up. here is one from a cruise night tonite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Mar 17 2010, 04:42 AM~16911198
> *few set up shots from local car show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN!! :0 :0


----------



## TuCamote

I went impulse shopping today, ripped the box so I won't return it, can't wait to go out ans shoot tomorrow with it








:biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 19 2010, 06:05 PM~16936421
> *Here's mine Tony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great stuff everyone! Welcome back Big Mike! Popeye, you going to San Diego?
> *


----------



## 75_Monte

My Wife getting an addition to her tattoo. 

I couldn't make up my mind on the first 2 shots, B&W or Color so I posted both.


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 19 2010, 11:11 PM~16939168
> *I went impulse shopping today, ripped the box so I won't return it, can't wait to go out ans shoot tomorrow with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Congrats !!


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Mar 19 2010, 06:44 PM~16939425
> *Congrats !!
> 
> 
> *


Thanks bro, salesman had to rip the money out my hand


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 19 2010, 10:44 AM~16937274
> *Thanks! Here's one from Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 19 2010, 04:11 PM~16939168
> *I went impulse shopping today, ripped the box so I won't return it, can't wait to go out ans shoot tomorrow with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Congrats on your new purchase.


----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 19 2010, 11:44 AM~16937274
> *Thanks! Here's one from Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shots Jae.....


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 19 2010, 09:05 AM~16936421
> *Here's mine Tony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great stuff everyone! Welcome back Big Mike! Popeye, you going to San Diego?
> *


I WISH I WAS...I WAS PLANNING ON IT THEN MY WORK IS HAVING A MANDATORY FUNCTION :angry: :angry:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

2 Members: POPEYE4RMGT, BIGMIKE
AVERAGE SIZE MIKE WUT UP HOMIE


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Mar 19 2010, 04:35 PM~16940134
> *2 Members: POPEYE4RMGT, BIGMIKE
> AVERAGE SIZE MIKE WUT UP HOMIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wat up POPEYE damn you snuck in a pic too! :420: :burn:


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE

i like this one but i think it could have been better if i didnt have the shadows at the rear of the truck


----------



## Wife-E

Thought the clouds looked beautiful in my back yard today


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 19 2010, 04:50 PM~16940240
> *Thought the clouds looked beautiful in my back yard today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn you got a nice view from your backyard :0 :0


----------



## Wife-E

And Popeye, I got you!! :biggrin:


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 19 2010, 05:50 PM~16940238
> *i like this one but i think it could have been better if i didnt have the shadows at the rear of the truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: Thats nice!!


----------



## Wife-E




----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 19 2010, 06:50 PM~16940238
> *i like this one but i think it could have been better if i didnt have the shadows at the rear of the truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Didn't even notice them until you pointed them out. Very nice pic and color...


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 19 2010, 05:50 PM~16940238
> *i like this one but i think it could have been better if i didnt have the shadows at the rear of the truck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## TuCamote

Couple of NYC shots on way home from work............Now you got me started shooting the subway Bean!!!


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS

:biggrin:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Mar 20 2010, 07:52 AM~16943426
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Twotonz and nobueno?


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 12 2010, 10:07 AM~16870457
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





> *Here's my bb shot let me know what you think tried nt to spend to much time on it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 19 2010, 10:57 PM~16941938
> *Couple of NYC shots on way home from work............Now you got me started shooting the subway Bean!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fucking nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

More !!!!!!!!!


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Mar 20 2010, 01:52 AM~16943426
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hot pic. Two bueno dudes.


----------



## ROBLEDO

i gotta Nikon D3000. its alright i guess.


----------



## carsofabq

Been a while since I have been around everyone is still doing some bad a$$ work


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 19 2010, 05:47 PM~16940217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is bad ass pic! what kind of settings to you put your camera on to shoot at night.???


----------



## DETONATER

I would like to just give props to the photographers on all your work. Passing through this thread I have seen some photos that make me think "man how do they do that"! I am amaized by so many great shots.. Now all we need is a national art museum somewhere in the states for all to see what lowriding is really all about, each car / photo tells a story. Word! :thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety

Here is a picture I took coming into Las Vegas from Mesquite NV.


----------



## My95Fleety

Here are some more shots I took at the phoenix show this year!


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Mar 20 2010, 07:36 PM~16945521
> *Been a while since I have been around everyone is still doing some bad a$$ work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## little chris




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

he jorge theres a show tomorrow maybe u can make it and we can shoot some pics?


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Mar 20 2010, 01:47 PM~16946190
> *he jorge theres a show tomorrow maybe u can make it and we can shoot some pics?
> *


the one on spring mt right? I saw the flyer in the vegas thread. that's kool :biggrin: . I have a baseball game from 9;30 a.m. to about 12:30 p.m. hopefully I can make it after.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Mar 20 2010, 01:55 PM~16946226
> *the one on spring mt right? I saw the flyer in the vegas thread. that's kool  :biggrin: . I have a baseball game from 9;30 a.m. to about 12:30 p.m. hopefully I can make it after.
> *


thats the 1...ill be there if u see me come say whats up


----------



## FreDay




----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by FreDay_@Mar 20 2010, 05:13 PM~16946289
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice, I like the composition!!!


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 20 2010, 06:26 PM~16946942
> *Very nice, I like the composition!!!
> *


X2 looks very professional.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Haven't been on in a couple days ...

1st day of spring was kind to us here in the STEEL CITY weather wise !

Sorry for being a posting whore :yessad:
























































This homie of ours is always hungry ... I jus had to do it !!!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

OK now that, that's outta the way 
I can click a couple back & get caught up !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Mar 17 2010, 05:56 PM~16920304
> *Here are some more pictures. Not in order though. (I was sitting in the covered stands. Wish I would have been in the hopping pit  :biggrin: )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice, thanks.


----------



## Llerenas1960s

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Mar 20 2010, 12:25 PM~16945814
> *Here are some more shots I took at the phoenix show this year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK

was teaching my homeboy how to use lights.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 21 2010, 09:54 AM~16952125
> *was teaching my homeboy how to use lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Cool shot!


----------



## 72 kutty

I just did these yesterday.... same girl. (Senior Pics)


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Mar 20 2010, 11:18 PM~16949065
> *Haven't been on in a couple days ...
> 
> 1st day of spring was kind to us here in the STEEL CITY weather wise !
> 
> Sorry for being a posting whore :yessad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'M LOVING THIS PIC.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 21 2010, 02:44 PM~16953490
> *I just did these yesterday.... same girl. (Senior Pics)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great shots. I wanna start doing senior porpraits too.


----------



## Stickz

I won't have any pics till this summer... ughh, keep up the good work fellas!


----------



## island sunset

*JUST GOT A 300D LEARNING HOW TO USE IT
:uh: *


----------



## island sunset




----------



## island sunset




----------



## island sunset

*MY SON*


----------



## island sunset




----------



## island sunset




----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 21 2010, 05:22 PM~16954746
> *JUST GOT A 300D LEARNING HOW TO USE IT
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*Bad Ass Shot keep up the good work *


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 21 2010, 08:22 PM~16954746
> *JUST GOT A 300D LEARNING HOW TO USE IT
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



AWESOME PIC HOMIE


----------



## Wife-E

So I did my first photo shoot....let me know what you think :biggrin:


----------



## DEVINERI

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 21 2010, 09:58 PM~16955922
> *So I did my first photo shoot....let me know what you think  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great pics keep them coming!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JB602




----------



## BIGHAPPY55

I'm interested in photography whats a good starter camera i can pick up used? THANKS FOR THE HELP


----------



## GRS-HPR




----------



## MR GREGGO

Shooting for a graffiti and hip hop artist...


----------



## GRS-HPR

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Mar 22 2010, 08:22 PM~16959328
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting for a graffiti and hip hop artist...
> *


tighhtt what gear you have/use homie


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Mar 22 2010, 04:22 AM~16959328
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting for a graffiti and hip hop artist...
> *


tight


----------



## Wife-E

Here are a couple more of my son's shoes...








This is my other son holding his shoes...


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 22 2010, 11:18 AM~16960447
> *Here are a couple more of my son's shoes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my other son holding his shoes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love the pics. I admire what you are doing! :thumbsup: Keep taking great pics!


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 21 2010, 05:22 PM~16954746
> *JUST GOT A 300D LEARNING HOW TO USE IT
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Man that's wild


----------



## Wife-E




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

*beautiful pics sarah...*


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Mar 22 2010, 09:23 AM~16961016
> *beautiful pics sarah...
> *


 :0 :0 Thank you very much!! I appreciate it!! :biggrin:


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Mar 20 2010, 01:58 PM~16946242
> *thats the 1...ill be there if u see me come say whats up
> *


Popeye how was the show? couldnt make it. :angry: I wanna try to go to this weekends show at the home depot.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Mar 22 2010, 09:57 AM~16961278
> *Popeye how was the show? couldnt make it.  :angry: I wanna try to go to this weekends show at the home depot.
> *


u didnt miss much i got some pics ill post in a min


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 22 2010, 01:22 AM~16954746
> *JUST GOT A 300D LEARNING HOW TO USE IT
> :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 20 2010, 09:48 AM~16945259
> *i gotta Nikon D3000. its alright i guess.
> *



...not that anyone cares. but i took these shot's yesterday.... :biggrin:


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 21 2010, 07:58 PM~16955922
> *So I did my first photo shoot....let me know what you think  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pretty kool! how long you been doing this?


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 22 2010, 01:47 PM~16963346
> *...not that anyone cares. but i took these shot's yesterday.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think we all care to see more new pics! :biggrin: 
Especially a big body cadillac! I have a 95', not as nice as yours, just a project!


----------



## MikeS

Some snapshots I took at a Judo tournament for mentally disabled children this weekend. Mucho passion.





































I was his assistant for the day.


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Mar 22 2010, 01:02 PM~16963475
> *I think we all care to see more new pics!  :biggrin:
> Especially a big body cadillac! I have a 95', not as nice as yours, just a project!
> *


mine is a work in progress also. and thanks for da compliment.


----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Mar 22 2010, 01:59 PM~16963438
> *pretty kool! how long you been doing this?
> *


Thanks.....Havent been doing it for long at all....still gots lots to learn :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 22 2010, 08:18 AM~16960447
> *Here are a couple more of my son's shoes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my other son holding his shoes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS SOME NICE SHOTS SARA


----------



## Wife-E




----------



## RedDog

Going to a WWE event next week. It's gonna be indoors with low lighting. Any suggestions on settings to use. Nikon D40 and no tripod.


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 22 2010, 06:55 PM~16966240
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I really like this pic.....


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 21 2010, 07:58 PM~16955922
> *So I did my first photo shoot....let me know what you think  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You have an eye for photography. Keep it up.


----------



## Latin Thug




----------



## kocho801

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 22 2010, 08:18 AM~16960447
> *Here are a couple more of my son's shoes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my other son holding his shoes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: KEEP IT UP SARA!!!!


----------



## GRS-HPR

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 23 2010, 02:22 AM~16961012
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hope you dont min had a lil play in photoshop just used curves adj layer


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## layzeeboi

here's some i shot with my canon xsi 18-55 is lens










































this was with a 75-250 is lens


----------



## ricndaregal

uffin:


----------



## Twotonz

one I shot back in August


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 23 2010, 01:37 AM~16970676
> *one I shot back in August
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh yea :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK

My baby girl


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Mar 20 2010, 08:18 PM~16949065
> *Haven't been on in a couple days ...
> 
> 1st day of spring was kind to us here in the STEEL CITY weather wise !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## MR GREGGO

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Mar 22 2010, 06:29 AM~16959591
> *tighhtt what gear you have/use homie
> *


10mm and my dear 30mm(my best gun)


----------



## MR GREGGO

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 23 2010, 01:37 AM~16970676
> *one I shot back in August
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 22 2010, 06:01 PM~16966347
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Marko57

Need feedback from the pro's. I'm inspired by this thread & amateur in progress. I took this photo's with D60 first timer so any positive pointers & feedback is welcome........


----------



## drasticbean

SOME PICTURES I TOOK YESTERDAY.... hope u guys like.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 23 2010, 07:12 AM~16971171
> *My baby girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*wow......!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 22 2010, 07:17 PM~16966575
> *I really like this pic.....
> *


Thanks. it is dedicated to a fallen member of Old School C.C. Phx. The club took out his ride to show and those are his shoes, hat and glasses.


----------



## TopDogg

I LIKE THAT STREET PIC, BEAN.
Hope you don't mind that I sharpened and greyscaled it.


----------



## JB602

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 23 2010, 12:37 AM~16970676
> *one I shot back in August
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


absolutely!!


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 23 2010, 12:37 AM~16970676
> *one I shot back in August
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NNNNNNNNNNNNNNIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## carsofabq




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Mar 23 2010, 07:49 PM~16979495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats tight! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

AZ Hop action!


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 23 2010, 07:44 PM~16977830
> *I LIKE THAT STREET PIC, BEAN.
> Hope you don't mind that I sharpened  and greyscaled it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good to me. !!!!
I like it


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Someone pointed out the kids in the tree! Had to take a shot!


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 23 2010, 08:00 PM~16979635
> *AZ Hop action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  nice


----------



## bigcadi

I took this at 6 flags denver..


----------



## PROVOK

more from last week's shoot


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 23 2010, 05:44 PM~16977830
> *I LIKE THAT STREET PIC, BEAN.
> Hope you don't mind that I sharpened  and greyscaled it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I really like your pics :biggrin: I would love to be able to go to NY, I'm sure there is SO much to take pics of.


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 23 2010, 05:12 AM~16971171
> *My baby girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


beautiful


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 24 2010, 01:13 PM~16986005
> *I really like your pics  :biggrin: I would love to be able to go to NY, I'm sure there is SO much to take pics of.
> *


Thank you very much. !!!


----------



## HMART1970

My baby girl and her school friend.....


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 24 2010, 12:14 PM~16986017
> *beautiful
> *


thanx


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 23 2010, 07:00 PM~16979635
> *AZ Hop action!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass hop pics mando :thumbsup:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 24 2010, 01:16 PM~16987306
> *badass hop pics mando :thumbsup:
> *


x2 i love hop pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 24 2010, 05:16 AM~16983532
> *more from last week's shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Those look good.....I really like the first one.


----------



## MAAANDO

Here is a Cake Smash story board I did a couple weeks back.


----------



## BIGMIKE

:cheesy:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 24 2010, 06:52 PM~16990145
> *Those look good.....I really like the first one.
> *


thanks. i bought a softbox but waiting for my radio triggers to come in so i can use it. i'm using umbrellas right now.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 24 2010, 08:45 PM~16991467
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i remember taking photos at shows. really good times.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 24 2010, 07:53 PM~16991582
> *thanks. i bought a softbox but waiting for my radio triggers to come in so i can use it. i'm using umbrellas right now.
> *



What size softbox?


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 24 2010, 09:09 PM~16991820
> *What size softbox?
> *


28x28 Westcott. I also want to get the 50in. Gotta come up with the dough.


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 24 2010, 08:29 PM~16991244
> *Here is a Cake Smash story board I did a couple weeks back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice series.


----------



## Knightstalker

:wave: Good morning homies... TTT (morning "bump") :boink:


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 25 2010, 01:57 AM~16994359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: this is a bad ass picture! :worship:


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 24 2010, 07:29 PM~16991244
> *Here is a Cake Smash story board I did a couple weeks back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Really really nice!


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 25 2010, 03:57 AM~16994359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BEAUTIFUL ............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 25 2010, 11:30 AM~16995995
> *BEAUTIFUL ............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



x2,that shot came out badass


----------



## stilldownivlife

i am always in here admiring the work posted up in here 
so i thought i would take a couple creative shots at the beach yesterday


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by PROVOK+Mar 25 2010, 08:17 AM~16994836-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice series.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-My95Fleety_@Mar 25 2010, 10:19 AM~16995410
> *Really really nice!
> *


Thanks!


----------



## TuCamote

Some photos I took this past summer at Riis Park, NYC


----------



## TuCamote

> i am always in here admiring the work posted up in here
> so i thought i would take a couple creative shots at the beach yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this shot...beautiful!


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety+Mar 25 2010, 07:18 AM~16995397-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  this is a bad ass picture!  :worship:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drasticbean_@Mar 25 2010, 08:30 AM~16995995
> *BEAUTIFUL ............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



Thank's!!


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 24 2010, 06:45 PM~16991467
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any bigger? :biggrin:


----------



## island sunset

*LEARNING TO USE MY NIKON D300







*


----------



## island sunset




----------



## island sunset




----------



## island sunset




----------



## island sunset




----------



## island sunset




----------



## island sunset




----------



## island sunset




----------



## island sunset




----------



## island sunset




----------



## island sunset




----------



## island sunset




----------



## island sunset




----------



## island sunset




----------



## island sunset




----------



## island sunset




----------



## island sunset




----------



## island sunset




----------



## island sunset




----------



## island sunset




----------



## island sunset




----------



## island sunset




----------



## sdropnem

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 25 2010, 02:15 PM~16999949
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 Chingon


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 24 2010, 06:55 PM~16991617
> *i remember taking photos at shows. really good times.
> *


----------



## Nasty

have you guys heard about this Lens yet??

NOKTOR’S HYPERPRIME 50MM LENS











Noktor’s new HyperPrime 50mm lens, with a maximum aperture of f/0.95. This astoundingly fast lens renders pictures (and video) with a unique aesthetic, a sort of dream-like mood where night becomes day. In fact, the lens exceeds the perception of the human eye in low-light situations allowing you to capture scenes that were impossible previously.

Priced at a modest $750, the only drawback is that it is currently designed in Micro Four Thirds mounts only (Panasonic and Olympus PEN cameras). However, with the majority of photographers using different mounts, you can be sure to see some Nikon and Canon editions shortly. Take a look at pictures taken in extreme low-light conditions after the jump.



















I'll be keepin my eyes open for the Nikon version


----------



## Nasty

Who all is using pocket wizard plus's on here?? you guys ever experience them Not triggering the flash when you snap the picture? :dunno:

Mine do sometimes and i havent been able to figure out why. i'll take 6 back to back and it will work fine. then ill try 2 more and they wont fire the flash. then i can take 10 more and again they will work fine. then again the next picture it wont fire off.

its strange. and i never had that problem with the cheap wireless triggers u get on ebay.

and it does the same with both the photoflex starflash 650 and my SB-800 flash unit. so i know its not the flashes.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 26 2010, 09:11 AM~17006656
> *have you guys heard about this Lens yet??
> 
> NOKTOR’S HYPERPRIME 50MM LENS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noktor’s new HyperPrime 50mm lens, with a maximum aperture of f/0.95. This astoundingly fast lens renders pictures (and video) with a unique aesthetic, a sort of dream-like mood where night becomes day. In fact, the lens exceeds the perception of the human eye in low-light situations allowing you to capture scenes that were impossible previously.
> 
> Priced at a modest $750, the only drawback is that it is currently designed in Micro Four Thirds mounts only (Panasonic and Olympus PEN cameras). However, with the majority of photographers using different mounts, you can be sure to see some Nikon and Canon editions shortly. Take a look at pictures  taken in extreme low-light conditions after the jump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be keepin my eyes open for the Nikon version
> *


wow. that should be really cool. i bet the DOF is wicked on that. should be able to just have one stran of hair to be sharp and everything out of focus.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 26 2010, 08:27 AM~17006787
> *wow. that should be really cool. i bet the DOF is wicked on that. should be able to just have one stran of hair to be sharp and everything out of focus.
> *


haha thats what i was thinking, imagine what you could do with a lens like that.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 26 2010, 09:27 AM~17006786
> *Who all is using pocket wizard plus's on here?? you guys ever experience them Not triggering the flash when you snap the picture? :dunno:
> 
> Mine do sometimes and i havent been able to figure out why.  i'll take 6 back to back and it will work fine. then ill try 2 more and they wont fire the flash. then i can take 10 more and again they will work fine. then again the next picture it wont fire off.
> 
> its strange. and i never had that problem with the cheap wireless triggers u get on ebay.
> 
> and it does the same with both the photoflex starflash 650 and my SB-800 flash unit. so i know its not the flashes.
> *


that's wierd cuz PWs are suppose to be the best. i just got my ebay ones in yesterday. i already found to problems. not big ones but i will upgrade once i get some dough.

problem one: the fastes i can sync is 180.
problem two: read in the manuel that it won't wake up my sb-600


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 26 2010, 08:31 AM~17006815
> *that's wierd cuz PWs are suppose to be the best. i just got my ebay ones in yesterday. i already found to problems. not big ones but i will upgrade once i get some dough.
> 
> problem one: the fastes i can sync is 180.
> problem two: read in the manuel that it won't wake up my sb-600
> *


I know, thats all ive ever heard. ive used them on 2 shoots so far. and both shoots it did the same thing. Im going to mess around with them this weekend probably and try them at different ranges to see if it does anything different.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 26 2010, 09:38 AM~17006893
> *I know, thats all ive ever heard. ive used them on 2 shoots so far. and both shoots it did the same thing.  Im going to mess around with them this weekend probably and try them at different ranges to see if it does anything different.
> *


just test them out and do a search on net to see if others have the same problem.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 26 2010, 08:50 AM~17006970
> *just test them out and do a search on net to see if others have the same problem.
> *


word!


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 26 2010, 11:27 AM~17006786
> *Who all is using pocket wizard plus's on here?? you guys ever experience them Not triggering the flash when you snap the picture? :dunno:
> 
> Mine do sometimes and i havent been able to figure out why.  i'll take 6 back to back and it will work fine. then ill try 2 more and they wont fire the flash. then i can take 10 more and again they will work fine. then again the next picture it wont fire off.
> 
> its strange. and i never had that problem with the cheap wireless triggers u get on ebay.
> 
> and it does the same with both the photoflex starflash 650 and my SB-800 flash unit. so i know its not the flashes.
> *


You need to jump on the Alien Bee transmitters. I use them on my sb-900 and AB800


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 26 2010, 11:19 AM~17008159
> *You need to jump on the Alien Bee transmitters. I use them on my sb-900 and AB800
> *


which alien bee transmitters are you using bro?

How do you like the Alien Bee lights?? i was going to go with alien bee but i went with the photoflex intead


----------



## Homer Pimpson

I want to make a water mark for my pics but dont know what to use. Anyone have a suggestion for a good water mark?


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Mar 26 2010, 05:21 PM~17009712
> *I want to make a water mark for my pics but dont know what to use. Anyone have a suggestion for a good water mark?
> *


I use Aoao Watermark, lets u use regular text or your graphics/signatures as watermark, plus does it as a single photo or batch as well
this is the link to their site, PM if you want the hook up :biggrin: 
http://www.aoaophoto.com/


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 26 2010, 05:28 PM~17010626
> *I use Aoao Watermark, lets u use regular text or your graphics/signatures as watermark, plus does it as a single photo or batch as well
> this is the link to their site, PM if you want the hook up :biggrin:
> http://www.aoaophoto.com/
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 26 2010, 08:11 AM~17006656
> *have you guys heard about this Lens yet??
> 
> NOKTOR’S HYPERPRIME 50MM LENS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noktor’s new HyperPrime 50mm lens, with a maximum aperture of f/0.95. This astoundingly fast lens renders pictures (and video) with a unique aesthetic, a sort of dream-like mood where night becomes day. In fact, the lens exceeds the perception of the human eye in low-light situations allowing you to capture scenes that were impossible previously.
> 
> Priced at a modest $750, the only drawback is that it is currently designed in Micro Four Thirds mounts only (Panasonic and Olympus PEN cameras). However, with the majority of photographers using different mounts, you can be sure to see some Nikon and Canon editions shortly. Take a look at pictures  taken in extreme low-light conditions after the jump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be keepin my eyes open for the Nikon version
> *



That looks sick...I'm gonna have to jump on one when they come out... (for NIKON)


----------



## MikeS




----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 26 2010, 02:59 PM~17008442
> *which alien bee transmitters are you using bro?
> 
> How do you like the Alien Bee lights?? i was going to go with alien bee but i went with the photoflex intead
> *


I use the ALIEN Bee CST transmitter with the CSR+ and CSRB receivers. I have the AB800's. check out the website. www.alienbees.com


----------



## PROVOK

Are you all talking about the cybersyncs? That's what I want to get.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 26 2010, 06:46 PM~17011804
> *Are you all talking about the cybersyncs? That's what I want to get.
> *


you should man....I use those things and I still havent had a misfire yet


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 26 2010, 08:11 AM~17006656
> *have you guys heard about this Lens yet??
> 
> NOKTOR’S HYPERPRIME 50MM LENS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noktor’s new HyperPrime 50mm lens, with a maximum aperture of f/0.95. This astoundingly fast lens renders pictures (and video) with a unique aesthetic, a sort of dream-like mood where night becomes day. In fact, the lens exceeds the perception of the human eye in low-light situations allowing you to capture scenes that were impossible previously.
> 
> Priced at a modest $750, the only drawback is that it is currently designed in Micro Four Thirds mounts only (Panasonic and Olympus PEN cameras). However, with the majority of photographers using different mounts, you can be sure to see some Nikon and Canon editions shortly. Take a look at pictures  taken in extreme low-light conditions after the jump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be keepin my eyes open for the Nikon version
> *


damn....that thing must be super fast. I wonder what the photo will look like at the fastest apeature? Dont look like they used that on the first picture and not sure if they did on the second one.....Nasty did they showed what the settings on those pictures where?


----------



## PROVOK

Me working on a shoot last week


----------



## Twotonz

from my first feature in Lowrider Magazine


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT+Mar 23 2010, 02:03 AM~16970065-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great one popEYE :thumbsup:
> Especially where the sun's poke'n through the M on the Hood Emblem :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by El [email protected] 23 2010, 12:10 PM~16972543
> *:wow: :worship: :worship: :worship:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No No No ... :worship: to you - your the one responsible for this passion of mine!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TuCamote_@Mar 25 2010, 02:59 PM~16998016
> *Some photos I took this past summer at Riis Park, NYC
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love this one :thumbsup:


----------



## ivan619

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 27 2010, 01:34 PM~17017568
> *from my first feature in Lowrider Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I See Fish :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

Looking great everyone. I have decided to look into artifical lighting. I'm also looking at AlienBees. Can anyone recommend a set up for a beginner?


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 27 2010, 01:34 PM~17017568
> *from my first feature in Lowrider Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 damm! I dont think this was in the mag! :biggrin:


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 25 2010, 11:59 AM~16998016
> *Some photos I took this past summer at Riis Park, NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These are really nice pics!


----------



## MikeS

Some recent ones ...

All of these are done with the KIEV 60 with a 80mm f2.8 lens and Kodak Portra 400 ASA film with no special development procedure. Film scanned at my homies place at 1600 dpi.



Portrait shot in Arnhem, The Netherlands. Kids with a mental handicap. Judo competition.
Photoshop: Removed scratches on film, enhanced the contrast, set colors to a Kodak 200 ASA film, lightend up the 3 kids + 0,5 stop, lightend up the eyes +1 stop, made the background 0,5 stop darker, hold back some areas of their Judo suit beceause of overexposure and finally cropped the image a litte. 
f2.8 /60 










Shots I made at my internship during a shoot for a shoe ad. 
This one I can't remember everything but I know that I use f8 /30 and the portable studio set. 
(my KIEV only uses /30 and lower when using extern artificial lightning setups)
Will draw the setup we used for the images when I get home. 

Photoshop: removed all the scratches and dust, cropped the image, added contrast, black and white conversion with Tri-X 400 stats, pushed back the water with 1 stop, lightend the eyes and the white lines on the bottom of the pool with 1 stop.










Portrait of Marc a fellow student I had not seen for a couple of month's. 
Shot in a bar in Eindhoven, The Netherlands
Photoshop: removed all the scratches and dust, cropped the image, black and white conversion.
f2.8 /60 










Shot a that Judo tournament in Arnhem, Mother and son.
Photoshop: removed all the scratches and dust, cropped the image, black and white conversion, pushed back some areas in the clothing -1 stop.
f2.8 /60


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Mar 28 2010, 12:28 PM~17022902
> *These are really nice pics!
> *


Thanks Homie


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 28 2010, 09:53 AM~17022710
> *Looking great everyone. I have decided to look into artifical lighting. I'm also looking at AlienBees. Can anyone recommend a set up for a beginner?
> *


I use Nikon speedlights. I like them cuz it's easy for me to take them with me. I also just use AA batteries instead of a battery pack. Now that I have my radio triggers I can pretty much use any band speedlight


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 28 2010, 08:53 AM~17022710
> *Looking great everyone. I have decided to look into artifical lighting. I'm also looking at AlienBees. Can anyone recommend a set up for a beginner?
> *


AlienBees.....the Honda Civic of lighting.....affordable, reliable and easy to use


----------



## Wife-E

I know a few of you wanted to see my progress....went to the cemetary today and took these....


----------



## crookedthoughts




----------



## crookedthoughts




----------



## crookedthoughts




----------



## crookedthoughts




----------



## crookedthoughts




----------



## STRANGE




----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 26 2010, 07:58 PM~17012484
> *damn....that thing must be super fast.  I wonder what the photo will look like at the fastest apeature?  Dont look like they used that on the first picture and not sure if they did on the second one.....Nasty did they showed what the settings on those pictures where?
> *


naw they didnt bro. I looked but im sure as it gains buzz there were be more sample pics with it and we will get the settings


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 28 2010, 08:53 AM~17022710
> *Looking great everyone. I have decided to look into artifical lighting. I'm also looking at AlienBees. Can anyone recommend a set up for a beginner?
> *


I use photoflex starflashes. only had 1 problem with the light when i got it and they replaced the light with no charge to me at all, turn around time was 3 days max. they already had another light on its way to me before i even shipped the old one back. another reason i went with them is because they are local. they have pretty good light modifiers as well.

However alien Bees were the first lights i was looking at as i mentioned earlier. A lot of people use them and swear by them. they also offer portable power for their lights. (which is awesome) and they are very affordable. I my self am thinkin about pickin up a set to use out doors on location.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK+Mar 27 2010, 07:28 AM~17015474-->
> 
> 
> 
> Me working on a shoot last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: censorship is the devil!! :biggrin:
> 
> very nice man! did you do any editing to the photo at all?
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Mar 27 2010, 01:34 PM~17017568
> *from my first feature in Lowrider Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: i spy a lil pooticat tryna say hi :0 

great shit homie!!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 28 2010, 08:05 PM~17027717
> *I know a few of you wanted to see my progress....went to the cemetary today and took these....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


beautiful!


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 29 2010, 09:03 AM~17031811
> *:wow:  censorship is the devil!!  :biggrin:
> 
> *


only cuz it's on LIL. I have uncersored photos on my Flickr account.

i edit most photos real quick. contrast, color and sharpness. spend like 30 secs to one minute on them.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 29 2010, 08:56 AM~17032258
> *only cuz it's on LIL. I have uncersored photos on my Flickr account.
> 
> i edit most photos real quick. contrast, color and sharpness. spend like 30 secs to one minute on them.
> *


link a brotha? :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 29 2010, 11:16 AM~17032965
> *link a brotha?  :biggrin:
> *


Flickr


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 28 2010, 11:53 AM~17022710
> *Looking great everyone. I have decided to look into artifical lighting. I'm also looking at AlienBees. Can anyone recommend a set up for a beginner?
> *


They have packages on their site Jae. I use 2 AB800's and my speedlight as a third. You will need the Cybersync CST, 2 receivers such as the CSR+ or CSRB+ and a CSRB+ for the speedlight if you choose to use it as a third flash. They are great equipment and the customer service is the key to their success. www.alienbees.com


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 29 2010, 11:49 AM~17033248
> *They have packages on their site Jae. I use 2 AB800's and my speedlight as a third. You will need the Cybersync CST, 2 receivers such as the CSR+ or CSRB+ and a CSRB+ for the speedlight if you choose to use it as a third flash. They are great equipment and the customer service is the key to their success. www.alienbees.com
> *



x2

A friend of mine just order a ringflash and a softbox.I hear nothing but good things about this spot.


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 29 2010, 09:56 AM~17032258
> *only cuz it's on LIL. I have uncersored photos on my Flickr account.
> 
> i edit most photos real quick. contrast, color and sharpness. spend like 30 secs to one minute on them.
> *



:biggrin: I SEEN THOSE LOL 

Its always nice passing by your flickr lol :biggrin: 

Great work as always provok.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Mar 29 2010, 12:12 PM~17033405
> *:biggrin:  I SEEN THOSE LOL
> 
> Its always nice passing by your flickr lol :biggrin:
> 
> Great work as always provok.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 29 2010, 10:35 AM~17033143
> *Flickr
> *


  thanks homie


----------



## SICK SHOTS

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 23 2010, 09:04 PM~16980691
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone pointed out the kids in the tree! Had to take a shot!
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup: uffin: Tight !!!


----------



## SICK SHOTS

Some pix I shot on Saturday of my homeboy sled !!!


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 29 2010, 10:35 AM~17033143
> *Flickr
> *


man you take some nice ass pics!!! Thanks for that link!!! :wow: What program do you use to touch up your pics?


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 29 2010, 10:49 AM~17033248
> *They have packages on their site Jae. I use 2 AB800's and my speedlight as a third. You will need the Cybersync CST, 2 receivers such as the CSR+ or CSRB+ and a CSRB+ for the speedlight if you choose to use it as a third flash. They are great equipment and the customer service is the key to their success. www.alienbees.com
> *


Thanks MAAANDO and everyone that responded! I saw the packages but was still wondering what I needed to get started. I never had an interest in artificial light until now.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Mar 29 2010, 02:09 PM~17034298
> *man you take some nice ass pics!!! Thanks for that link!!!  :wow: What program do you use to touch up your pics?
> *


photoshop


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 29 2010, 02:11 PM~17034316
> *Thanks MAAANDO and everyone that responded! I saw the packages but was still wondering what I needed to get started. I never had an interest in artificial light until now.
> *


if money is an issue, i would start with one light and one light modifier (umbrella or softbox). learn all u can with that light and then invest in another.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 29 2010, 04:34 PM~17034545
> *if money is an issue, i would start with one light and one light modifier (umbrella or softbox).learn all u can with that light and then invest in another.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~SCORT~

I have discovered a new found passion for photography. I have purchased a new Canon Rebel XTI, lens, and speedlight. I am teaching myself how to use all the different settings on the camera and learn photoshop at the same time. If anyone can offer tips & tricks they would greatly be appreciated. I really would like to know how to get such vibrant colors. We cruise alot from dusk til midnight and I am struggling on night photos of the cars. They are dark and very noisy. I tried a bunch of different settings and none seem to have worked out to get clear and crisp photos. If anyone could help shed some light for me I would really appreciate it. THANKS


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 24 2010, 10:29 PM~16991244
> *Here is a Cake Smash story board I did a couple weeks back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: nice


----------



## PROVOK

My baby girl


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 29 2010, 08:04 AM~17031817
> *beautiful!
> *


Thank You


----------



## GRS-HPR

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 29 2010, 01:05 PM~17027717
> *I know a few of you wanted to see my progress....went to the cemetary today and took these....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great brought a tear to my eye


----------



## THE PETE-STA

CANON 50D OWNERS

HEY FELLAS I TOOK MY CAMERA OUT TODAY A TOOK SOME PICS, WHEN I UPLOADED THE ONTO MY LAPTOP I NOTICED THAT THEY WERE BLURRY, I HAVEN'T CHANGED ANY SETTINGS OR MESSED WITH ANYTHING, DO ANY OF YOU PRO'S KNOW WHY IT'S DOING THIS?


----------



## dcairns

Went to visit the poppies out near Lancaster with my 5dII. It was too windy for really good pictures.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 28 2010, 08:05 PM~17027717
> *I know a few of you wanted to see my progress....went to the cemetary today and took these....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


amazing sara :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

a lot of nice pictures in the thread. Keep up the good work everyone! :thumbsup: 

After 2 weeks of waiting, I got clearance to take a lowride and shoot it on Luke Air Force Base here in Phoenix. I wanted to get as close to the flight line as possible. Didnt happen, but I was able to set up around some other planes. Here is one i really like from the set. More to come! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 30 2010, 01:35 AM~17041319
> *a lot of nice pictures in the thread. Keep up the good work everyone! :thumbsup:
> 
> After 2 weeks of waiting, I got clearance to take a lowride and shoot it on Luke Air Force Base here in Phoenix. I wanted to get as close to the flight line as possible. Didnt happen, but I was able to set up around some other planes. Here is one i really like from the set. More to come!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: Nice... You took "The Cube" :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Mar 30 2010, 12:52 AM~17041382
> *:wow: Nice... You took "The Cube" :biggrin:
> *


I SURE DID!!!!!


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 30 2010, 12:57 AM~17041398
> *I SURE DID!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Twotonz

nice ones Mando


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 30 2010, 12:49 AM~17036220
> *My baby girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


beautifull


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 28 2010, 08:05 PM~17027717
> *I know a few of you wanted to see my progress....went to the cemetary today and took these....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU GETTING BETTER AND BETTER BY THE DAY SARA  GT


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 29 2010, 10:23 PM~17037854
> *CANON 50D OWNERS
> 
> HEY FELLAS I TOOK MY CAMERA OUT TODAY A TOOK SOME PICS, WHEN I UPLOADED THE ONTO MY LAPTOP I NOTICED THAT THEY WERE BLURRY, I HAVEN'T CHANGED ANY SETTINGS OR MESSED WITH ANYTHING, DO ANY OF YOU PRO'S KNOW WHY IT'S DOING THIS?
> *


Shakey Hands PETE!!!! :biggrin: Check your lens see if its smudged. if not then put it on Auto, take a couple shots, see if its blurry.


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 30 2010, 06:34 AM~17041954
> *Shakey Hands PETE!!!! :biggrin: Check your lens see if its smudged. if not then put it on Auto, take a couple shots, see if its blurry.
> *



Or it might be that its a Canon :biggrin: j/k with you homie.

Mando is right .Best thing is to put it on Auto 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by PROVOK+Mar 29 2010, 05:49 PM~17036220-->
> 
> 
> 
> My baby girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great shots provok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2010, 01:35 AM~17041319
> *a lot of nice pictures in the thread. Keep up the good work everyone! :thumbsup:
> 
> After 2 weeks of waiting, I got clearance to take a lowride and shoot it on Luke Air Force Base here in Phoenix. I wanted to get as close to the flight line as possible. Didnt happen, but I was able to set up around some other planes. Here is one i really like from the set. More to come!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very nice my brother :thumbsup:
> <!--QuoteBegin-OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 30 2010, 05:14 AM~17041789
> *YOU GETTING BETTER AND BETTER BY THE DAY SARA   GT
> *


 x2 Keep them coming sara.


----------



## Mr lowrider305




----------



## 63 Pimpala




----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Mar 29 2010, 07:49 PM~17036220
> *My baby girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


beautifull


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 30 2010, 12:57 AM~17041398
> *I SURE DID!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


really nice pics!


----------



## 63 Pimpala

some pics with my Nikon D3000


----------



## 63 Pimpala

i dont know how to get the pics bigger with the new image uploader. they also dont look as clear


----------



## FreDay

My Canon Rebel makeover...


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by FreDay_@Mar 30 2010, 10:02 AM~17042642
> *My Canon Rebel makeover...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 29 2010, 02:11 PM~17034316
> *Thanks MAAANDO and everyone that responded! I saw the packages but was still wondering what I needed to get started. I never had an interest in artificial light until now.
> *


i've been doing some thinking about what would be best for you. My opinion is this.

Sense you might need a speedlight to shoot indoors at shows i would recommend a Nikon sb-900 (sb-600 would be cheaper). Then just get a stand and umbrella to use off camera flash. If you need a second light source i would get a reflector. You'de be suprise how much light a small speedlight puts out. Most of the time i shoot i have my flash at 1/4 power. Hope this helps. If anyone has any questions, just ask.


----------



## island sunset

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 27 2010, 01:34 PM~17017568
> *from my first feature in Lowrider Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PIC'S :biggrin:


----------



## island sunset

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 30 2010, 12:57 AM~17041398
> *I SURE DID!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :wow:


----------



## island sunset

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 25 2010, 03:10 PM~16999891
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## island sunset

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Mar 25 2010, 03:02 PM~16999791
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MR GREGGO

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS_@Mar 29 2010, 01:02 PM~17033756
> *Some pix I shot on Saturday of my homeboy sled !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pic and DAMN, ONE OF THA SICKEST HD I'SEEN.... :cheesy:


----------



## SICK SHOTS

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Mar 30 2010, 11:37 AM~17044489
> *Nice pic and DAMN, ONE OF THA SICKEST HD I'SEEN....  :cheesy:
> *


Thx man !


----------



## SICK SHOTS

1 of my fav. this yr. so far !!!


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR+Mar 29 2010, 07:13 PM~17037753-->
> 
> 
> 
> great brought a tear to my eye
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 08:57 PM~17039177
> *amazing sara :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 30 2010, 04:14 AM~17041789
> *YOU GETTING BETTER AND BETTER BY THE DAY SARA   GT
> *


 :angel: :angel: Thank you guys for your comments. Doing this in his memory is helping me.


----------



## 63 Pimpala




----------



## 63 Pimpala




----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Mar 30 2010, 02:05 PM~17045614
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey the first N is a lil blurry must of took the pic with a canon :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Mar 30 2010, 02:14 PM~17045695
> *hey the first N is a lil blurry must of took the pic with a canon :biggrin:
> *


Nope, nikon did not cast there name properly.


----------



## Wife-E




----------



## Wife-E




----------



## Wife-E




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 30 2010, 04:06 PM~17046748
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i really like this! :thumbsup:


----------



## Primo S.

SUP FELLOW PHOTOGRAPHER'S. 
MY IS PRIMO A.K.A. "SHORTBUS"
I JUST RECENTLY PURCHASED MY VERY OWN DIGITAL CAMERA
NIKON D5000 :run: :cheesy: uffin:


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by Primo S._@Mar 30 2010, 07:34 PM~17046966
> *SUP FELLOW PHOTOGRAPHER'S.
> MY IS PRIMO A.K.A. "SHORTBUS"
> I JUST RECENTLY PURCHASED MY VERY OWN DIGITAL CAMERA
> NIKON D5000  :run:  :cheesy:  uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats bro, start posting soon, let us see what u see


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 30 2010, 12:57 AM~17041398
> *I SURE DID!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DEVINERI

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 30 2010, 07:06 PM~17046754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love this one!! Looks like hes having a blast!!!


----------



## Primo S.

IMG]http://i40.tinypic.com/2zz3q5c.jpg[/IMG]
thanks here few pics


----------



## Primo S.

this my kids CHILL'N


----------



## Primo S.

MY SONS SHOOLWORK


----------



## SICK SHOTS

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 30 2010, 04:06 PM~17046754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup: very nice !


----------



## Knightstalker

:wave:


----------



## Primo S.

SAW THIS IDEA FROM ANOTHER PHOTOGRAPIER RECENTLY,
JUST HAD 2 TRY IT. DON'T REALLY KNOW HOW HE DID IT, BUT I JUST USED TURNED MY FLASH OFF. THIS PICIS OUR OF MY IPOD.
hno: :x: uffin:


----------



## Primo S.

A FEW MORE


----------



## Primo S.

COLOR








BLACK & WHITE








WOULD LIKE SOME FEEDBACK, THANKS uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 30 2010, 05:16 PM~17046818
> *i really like this!  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 Very Nice pix....


----------



## island sunset

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 30 2010, 04:06 PM~17046754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice like this :biggrin:


----------



## island sunset

> _Originally posted by Primo S._@Mar 30 2010, 06:35 PM~17048296
> *COLOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLACK & WHITE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOULD LIKE SOME FEEDBACK, THANKS uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


THATS BADASS :biggrin:


----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by Primo S._@Mar 30 2010, 07:35 PM~17048296
> *COLOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLACK & WHITE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOULD LIKE SOME FEEDBACK, THANKS uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *



I really like the last B&W. I would try taking that same shot again but catch all the fingers and phone without cutting them off at one end. Nice shots. Keep them coming.


----------



## Primo S.

THANKS GUYS. :thumbsup: :nicoderm:








THATS ME MY WIFE TOOK THESE 1


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Mar 30 2010, 04:14 PM~17045695
> *hey the first N is a lil blurry must of took the pic with a canon :biggrin:
> *


actually, the Niko are a little blurry. I was just messing around and thought it looked pretty cool. I got the camera a few months ago and Im still trying to figure things out. I love it though


----------



## Primo S.

REPRESENTING MY HOMETOWN Y CARCLUB
PLAINVIEW


----------



## 63 Pimpala

pics are looking good Primo. I like the ipod pics uffin:


----------



## Primo S.

THIS IS ONE OF MY FAV...& A CLASSICK


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## SICK SHOTS

> _Originally posted by Primo S._@Mar 30 2010, 06:35 PM~17048296
> *COLOR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLACK & WHITE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOULD LIKE SOME FEEDBACK, THANKS uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


Fuck yeah the B&W is fuckin sick, nice job !!!


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## Primo S.

i've always been on this page. but this is my 1st time post'n up my pics. I glady appreciate all of ya'lls feedback, & much props 2 the 1st person 2 do the phone pic's. I just had 2 try it :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Primo S.

my work "DIALYSIS"


----------



## lil'man

i just bought a nikon lens 55-200 mm and right now i tried to take a pic of the moon and top of the palm trees on auto mode ,and when i try to take the pic it cant focus and it wont take the pic can someone tell me why?
do i need an external flash for it to take the pic?


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Mar 30 2010, 07:26 PM~17048975-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drasticbean_@Mar 30 2010, 07:27 PM~17048982
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love these pics....


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by lil'man_@Mar 31 2010, 01:10 AM~17051289
> *i just bought a nikon lens 55-200 mm and right now i tried to take a pic of the moon and top of the palm trees on auto mode ,and when i try to take the pic it cant focus and it wont take the pic can someone tell me why?
> do i need an external flash for it to take the pic?
> *


Probably because one of your focus points is not on the moon? Make sure you have the moon on one of them.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

going to post with tech tips -

attached image was shot with Canon 5D, 24-70 lens, at 1/160 sec, ISO 200 at 2.8 - 580EXII flash was placed behind the couple to give a slight rim light.

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

attached image was shot with a Canon 5D, 70-200 IS lens, @ 1/200 sec, ISO 160 @ 3.2 and placed a 580 EXII behind the bride to give her a rim light effect.

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

OK - this is the last image with tech info today -
the attached image is shot with my Canon 5D and 24-70 lens, ISO 500 @ 1/100 sec at 4.0, and a 580 EXII placed towards the rear of the box car, about 10 feet behind the couple. A video light was placed towards the left of the frame lighting up the couple. I changed my white balance in camera to Kelvin and reduced my temperature to 3000. I challenge everyone else to do the same and continue why this thread was initially created and post images with the tech info as to how they were produced and educate and entice everyone else's creative juices. Everyone keep up the great work and posting your images.

thanks 
tony valadez


----------



## MikeS

Hey Drasticbean how did you managed to do the shoot at the hospital? Great shots!

If I want to do that over here in The Netherlands I need a bunch of paperwork and all go to all kinds of procedures.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 31 2010, 07:48 AM~17053480
> *Probably because one of your focus points is not on the moon? Make sure you have the moon on one of them.
> *


I would put the camera on a tripod and use the self timer. You might also want to use spot metering.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Mar 31 2010, 09:12 AM~17053637
> *I challenge everyone else to do the same and continue why this thread was initially created and post images with the tech info as to how they were produced and educate and entice everyone else's creative juices. Everyone keep up the great work and posting your images.
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 31 2010, 07:48 AM~17053480
> *Probably because one of your focus points is not on the moon? Make sure you have the moon on one of them.
> *


my thoughts exactly!

if the focal point is directed at the black sky it wont focus which in result wont take the pic. if you are doing a straight shot at the moon. id put your focal point center.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by MikeS+Mar 28 2010, 09:52 AM~17023093-->
> 
> 
> 
> Some recent ones ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> always a pleasure to see your work Mike
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 10:35 AM~17033143
> *Flickr
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sik stuff Provok....
> <!--QuoteBegin-~SCORT~_@Mar 29 2010, 03:50 PM~17035675
> *I have discovered a new found passion for photography. I have purchased a new Canon Rebel XTI, lens, and speedlight. I am teaching myself how to use all the different settings on the camera and learn photoshop at the same time. If anyone can offer tips & tricks they would greatly be appreciated. I really would like to know how to get such vibrant colors. We cruise alot from dusk til midnight and I am struggling on night photos of the cars. They are dark and very noisy. I tried a bunch of different settings and none seem to have worked out to get clear and crisp photos. If anyone could help shed some light for me I would really appreciate it. THANKS
> *


use a tripod (or anything thing that will hold your camera completely still) and make sure you have low ISO


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by PROVOK+Mar 29 2010, 04:49 PM~17036220-->
> 
> 
> 
> My baby girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great shots Provok
> <!--QuoteBegin-THE PETE-STA_@Mar 29 2010, 07:23 PM~17037854
> *5dII*.  It was too windy for really good pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


another Baller


----------



## PROVOK

Can anyone recommend a good web hosting service. I use yahoo right now but I read that they don't do it anymore


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by FreDay+Mar 30 2010, 08:02 AM~17042642-->
> 
> 
> 
> My Canon Rebel makeover...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-MikeS_@Mar 31 2010, 08:13 AM~17053649
> *Hey Drasticbean how did you managed to do the shoot at the hospital? Great shots!
> 
> If I want to do that over here in The Netherlands I need a bunch of paperwork and all go to all kinds of procedures.
> *


He cuts up people for a living


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Mar 31 2010, 08:12 AM~17053637
> *OK - this is the last image with tech info today -
> the attached image is shot with my Canon 5D and 24-70 lens, ISO 500 @ 1/100 sec at 4.0, and a 580 EXII placed towards the rear of the box car, about 10 feet behind the couple. A video light was placed towards the left of the frame lighting up the couple. I changed my white balance in camera to Kelvin and reduced my temperature to 3000. I challenge everyone else to do the same and continue why this thread was initially created and post images with the tech info as to how they were produced and educate and entice everyone else's creative juices. Everyone keep up the great work and posting your images.
> 
> thanks
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good point Tony....this topic did drift away from its original puropse of sharing knowledge and info into a photo sharing topic.....ill post up some pics with the tech info when I get home


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Mar 31 2010, 08:12 AM~17053637
> *OK - this is the last image with tech info today -
> the attached image is shot with my Canon 5D and 24-70 lens, ISO 500 @ 1/100 sec at 4.0, and a 580 EXII placed towards the rear of the box car, about 10 feet behind the couple. A video light was placed towards the left of the frame lighting up the couple. I changed my white balance in camera to Kelvin and reduced my temperature to 3000. I challenge everyone else to do the same and continue why this thread was initially created and post images with the tech info as to how they were produced and educate and entice everyone else's creative juices. Everyone keep up the great work and posting your images.
> 
> thanks
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I will be sure to post my tech tips from now. I admire you work, keep up the great job :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Mar 31 2010, 10:13 AM~17053649
> *Hey Drasticbean how did you managed to do the shoot at the hospital? Great shots!
> 
> If I want to do that over here in The Netherlands I need a bunch of paperwork and all go to all kinds of procedures.
> *


Well i help cut people up for a living. 
The operating room is my home away from home. 
So it's easy for me to pull out the camera at take some pics just as long the patient is not in the room.


----------



## Wife-E

Thanks for all the comments on my son's pics :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 31 2010, 02:02 PM~17056657
> *Well i help cut people up for a living.
> The operating room is my home away from home.
> So it's easy for me to pull out the camera at take some pics just as long the patient is not in the room.
> *


so wait, you cut up the living? or the dead?

when i think of cut people up im thinkin like you CUT PEOPLE UP haha


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

what do you guys think about the *Pentax k-x*? I'm still looking for my first DSLR.


----------



## ~SCORT~

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 31 2010, 12:17 PM~17055732
> *always a pleasure to see your work Mike
> 
> sik stuff Provok....
> 
> use a tripod (or anything thing that will hold your camera completely still) and make sure you have low ISO
> *




Thanks for the info. I did use a tripod but the ISO is where I messed up. In order to have enough light I used the highest ISO and the pics were very noisy and grainy. I just have to keep trying. They pics are posted on FB under AC Images if you wanna check them out. Also my husband posted the ones that turned out the best on here under Regional Lowriders- Louisville Lowriders-posted by Caranto. thanks again for the much appreciated advice.


----------



## Wife-E

Wanted to share our family pet. 
The image is shot with my Canon Rebel T1i 18-55 lens, ISO 800 @ 1/5 sec at 5.6 my white balance is set to auto.








18-55 lens, ISO 800 @ 1/160 sec at 5.0 my white balance is set to auto.


----------



## NIMSTER64

ttt


----------



## TuCamote

TuCamote, itsonlyme1, drasticbean, dcairns

Sup Bean....good to see u again...........cutting people up  Hey itsonlyme, great shots!!!


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Mar 31 2010, 08:10 PM~17060619
> *TuCamote, itsonlyme1, drasticbean, dcairns
> 
> Sup Bean....good to see u again...........cutting people up   Hey itsonlyme, great shots!!!
> *


:wave: :wave: Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 31 2010, 08:18 AM~17053702
> *I would put the camera on a tripod and use the self timer. You might also want to use spot metering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good question and answer. I think im gonna try a shoot the moon too! See how it comes out


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 31 2010, 07:58 PM~17060431
> *Wanted to share our family pet.
> The image is shot with my Canon Rebel T1i 18-55 lens, ISO 800 @ 1/5 sec at 5.6 my white balance is set to auto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 18-55 lens, ISO 800 @ 1/160 sec at 5.0 my white balance is set to auto.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These are really good pics! :biggrin:


----------



## My95Fleety

Here are two pics. Not the greatest but I tried. I shot in the P mode. I dont know about the tech specs. I'm totally new at this. I bought my camera used with no manual. So all the tech stuff is like a whole different languaje to me. I've only figured out that ISO makes it brighter! In these I beleave the ISO was 1200 :biggrin: 

In this pic my bro is grilling. I know his hand came out a lil blury.










Meat lovers grill!


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## My95Fleety

My 3 yr old son using a disposable camera!


----------



## My95Fleety

Ok. Not sure how good these night shots really are. :uh: Vegas at night from a school with a really good view! I have a feeling they could be more clear :dunno:


----------



## My95Fleety

Ok. one more. This will be the last one I post tonight! :biggrin: Black & White pic of some things in my bros garage!. 

P.S. I know I'm not posting the best quality pics. I need more practice. So any advice on anything you notice on this or any of the other pics I just posted, is appreciated. Thanx.


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 31 2010, 11:20 PM~17062945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm In Love ...

Bad Ass Shot ...


----------



## MikeS

@ Twotonz,
Thanks !!!

@ Drasticbean,
Ok I see, pretty intense invoirement you must work in! Keep it coming with them photo's. 

@ Tony Valadez 
I'll edit my last post, indeed very helpfull for others to add the specs.


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Mar 28 2010, 05:52 PM~17023093
> * Some recent ones ...
> 
> All of these are done with the KIEV 60 with a 80mm f2.8 lens and Kodak Portra 400 ASA film with no special development procedure. Film scanned at my homies place at 1600 dpi.
> Portrait shot in Arnhem, The Netherlands. Kids with a mental handicap. Judo competition.
> Photoshop: Removed scratches on film, enhanced the contrast, set colors to a Kodak 200 ASA film, lightend up the 3 kids + 0,5 stop, lightend up the eyes +1 stop, made the background 0,5 stop darker, hold back some areas of their Judo suit beceause of overexposure and finally cropped the image a litte.
> f2.8 /60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shots I made at my internship during a shoot for a shoe ad.
> This one I can't remember everything but I know that I use f8 /30 and the portable studio set.
> (my KIEV only uses /30 and lower when using extern artificial lightning setups)
> Will draw the setup we used for the images when I get home.
> 
> Photoshop: removed all the scratches and dust, cropped the image, added contrast, black and white conversion with Tri-X 400 stats, pushed back the water with 1 stop, lightend the eyes and the white lines on the bottom of the pool with 1 stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Portrait of Marc a fellow student I had not seen for a couple of month's.
> Shot in a bar in Eindhoven, The Netherlands
> Photoshop: removed all the scratches and dust, cropped the image, black and white conversion.
> f2.8 /60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot a that Judo tournament in Arnhem, Mother and son.
> Photoshop: removed all the scratches and dust, cropped the image, black and white conversion, pushed back some areas in the clothing -1 stop.
> f2.8 /60
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Added the specs.


----------



## PROVOK

Re-up

Shot with my D80, 50mm/1.8 lens using natural light. PP in PS


----------



## PROVOK

D80, 50mm/1.8, natural light


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Apr 1 2010, 02:41 AM~17063043
> *Ok. Not sure how good these night shots really are.  :uh:  Vegas at night from a school with a really good view! I have a feeling they could be more clear      :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


#1 has flash on it or some other light source from what i can see. All the images are blurry which leads me to believe you aren't using a tripod. For night shots you always need a tripod or somewhere static so you do not get camera shake in your photos. Try that out and see how it works for you. Are you shooting in auto mode?


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.

D90 15mm 1/4000s- F/5.6. with some photoshop editing. :biggrin:


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.

D90 13mm 1/180s-F/16 photo editing


----------



## crookedthoughts




----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 1 2010, 10:37 AM~17065895
> *#1 has flash on it or some other light source from what i can see. All the images are blurry which leads me to believe you aren't using a tripod. For night shots you always need a tripod or somewhere static so you do not get camera shake in your photos. Try that out and see how it works for you. Are you shooting in auto mode?
> *


Well the first one was taken earlier and I was closer right under that light pole. :biggrin: But no flas
I did not use a tripod for either one and I have my camera on the 'P'mode.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 1 2010, 08:05 AM~17065056
> *D80, 50mm/1.8, natural light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tight pics :thumbsup:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*Starla*


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 1 2010, 08:57 AM~17064998
> *Re-up
> 
> Shot with my D80, 50mm/1.8 lens using natural light. PP in PS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by FreDay_@Mar 30 2010, 11:02 AM~17042642
> *My Canon Rebel makeover...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn I like it


----------



## FreDay

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 1 2010, 05:05 PM~17065056
> *D80, 50mm/1.8, natural light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn good!
Natural light is the shit!


----------



## MikeS

Nice work PROVOK!


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by FreDay_@Apr 2 2010, 02:27 AM~17073666
> *Damn good!
> Natural light is the shit!
> *


just gotta learn how to shoot in it. It's the same with flash or strobes. When i first started shooting I made a lot of mistakes. When I really got into pkotography I studied so much my head hurt. I'm still learning new techniques.


----------



## PROVOK

thanx everyone for the nice words. 

i found a new feature i can do with my radio triggers so i will start to post behind the scene photos soon.


----------



## PROVOK

shot this when i was just learning how to use strobes. borrowed this from scholl and shot a cheap strobe through an umbrella.

Info: D80 with Tamron lens - 20mm
ISO-100 1/60 sec @ f2.8

Post - PS


----------



## PROVOK

Nikon D80 with Tamron lens. used a light kit i bought for $200 from wolf camera. 2 500w bulbs in softboxes. it's constant light so i shot in aperture mode.


----------



## PROVOK

My homeboy and I went shooting and he brought his Alien Bees. He was teaching me some things but i was new to it so i didn't really understand a lot. Not sure what kind of ABs they were but i do remember we used a homemade beauty dish.


----------



## MR GREGGO

PROVOK: NIce work...


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Apr 2 2010, 09:53 AM~17075182
> *PROVOK: NIce work...
> *


thanx


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

Pentax K x. Good or bad? Looking to buy my first DSLR.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Apr 2 2010, 12:33 PM~17076641
> *Pentax K x. Good or bad? Looking to buy my first DSLR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i would stick to Canon or Nikon.

1. People will be able to help u with it more because it's what they shoot with.
2. U can borrow a fellow photographer gear.
3. I've found more help groups that deal with Canon and Nikon.

I'm sure there is more.


----------



## ~SCORT~

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Mar 19 2010, 05:47 PM~16940217
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My husband and I now have a show car and we're doing alot more shows and cruises now, so I will be taking lots of pictures of cars. How do you get such clear, crisp, and stunning photos? If you dont mind sharing a lil tip. THANKS


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*Sunset*









*Studio Shoot*


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 2 2010, 08:19 AM~17074881
> *Nikon D80 with Tamron lens. used a light kit i bought for $200 from wolf camera. 2 500w bulbs in softboxes. it's constant light so i shot in aperture mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awesome Shots keep up the good work ....


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 2 2010, 01:12 PM~17076954
> *i would stick to Canon or Nikon.
> 
> 1. People will be able to help u with it more because it's what they shoot with.
> 2. U can borrow a fellow photographer gear.
> 3. I've found more help groups that deal with Canon and Nikon.
> 
> I'm sure there is more.
> *


Thanks PROVOK. Thats what my Photoshop teacher says almost word for word. I was looking at this one because it was getting such good reviews, 720 hd and cost about $480 w/basic lens and about $680 w extra lens new. 
You got some nice pictures.


----------



## HOMEGROWN760

Not Profesional But It 's What I Do With My Mom's Digital Camera Check Out My YouTube Channel www.youtube.com/homegrown760


----------



## drasticbean

*I know this has nothing to do with this topic. But I just had to post this. 
Nothing piss me off more then taking over for someone and they leave me a freakin mess like this. . 
I hate that shit. 

*


----------



## iHopp

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 30 2010, 04:06 PM~17046748
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


chingon!! :thumbsup:


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 2 2010, 09:33 PM~17080204
> *I know this has nothing to do with this topic. But I just had to post this.
> Nothing piss me off more then taking over for someone and they leave me a freakin mess like this. .
> I hate that shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn, I love gore...looks like fun Bean!!


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Apr 2 2010, 09:17 PM~17080625
> *Damn, I love gore...looks like fun Bean!!
> *


No it's not fun cleaning after messy freakin people. 
Clean that shit off while your working. !!!!


----------



## MikeS

But thats not half as not-nice as me not bringing my camera yesterday night.
Was in Amsterdam yesterday @ the Four Tops and Temptations concert.
It was unbelieveable, really had a blast with the homies.


----------



## Ben'sCustomWheels




----------



## MikeS

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by PROVOK+Apr 2 2010, 12:12 PM~17076954-->
> 
> 
> 
> i would stick to Canon or Nikon.
> 
> 1. People will be able to help u with it more because it's what they shoot with.
> 2. U can borrow a fellow photographer gear.
> 3. I've found more help groups that deal with Canon and Nikon.
> 
> I'm sure there is more.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> <!--QuoteBegin-drasticbean_@Apr 2 2010, 06:33 PM~17080204
> *I know this has nothing to do with this topic. But I just had to post this.
> Nothing piss me off more then taking over for someone and they leave me a freakin mess like this. .
> I hate that shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## Twotonz

Hitting donuts in the JC Penny parking lot


f/13
30sec
iso 100


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 3 2010, 01:30 PM~17083907
> *Hitting donuts in the JC Penny parking lot
> f/13
> 30sec
> iso 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
Hahaha bet that was some good fun. Nice picture!

:biggrin:


----------



## PEE WEE HERMAN




----------



## PROVOK

i got some cash to spend on gear but not sure what i should get. i need a lot of stuff but don't know what i should get now. might just keep my eye on craigs list to see if i find a good deal.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Apr 3 2010, 05:42 AM~17083939
> *Hahaha bet that was some good fun.  Nice picture!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

http://www.ktla.com/news/landing/ktla-jess...o,0,59059.story


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Ben'sCustomWheels_@Apr 3 2010, 04:08 AM~17083782
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:scrutinize: Look like my pictures! hmm...............................lol


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 3 2010, 01:58 PM~17085261
> *http://www.ktla.com/news/landing/ktla-jess...o,0,59059.story
> *


That's crazy homie, glad you alright.....can't believe that Mo Fo was hitting your window...what a Prick!!!


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 3 2010, 10:58 AM~17085261
> *http://www.ktla.com/news/landing/ktla-jess...o,0,59059.story
> *



Funny


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 3 2010, 11:24 AM~17085408
> *Funny
> *



x2...people talking mad shit about him in offtopic


----------



## layzeeboi

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 3 2010, 08:31 AM~17085439
> *x2...people talking mad shit about him in offtopic
> *


why's everyone mad at truucha?


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ




----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Apr 3 2010, 12:21 PM~17085392
> *That's crazy homie, glad you alright.....can't believe that Mo Fo was hitting your window...what a Prick!!!
> *



:roflmao: *That wasn't TwoTonz bro, that was actually Truucha...*


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 3 2010, 03:32 PM~17086629
> *:roflmao:  That wasn't TwoTonz bro, that was actually Truucha...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I thought he was leaving that message their for Truucha....lol :biggrin:


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 3 2010, 06:32 PM~17086629
> *:roflmao:  That wasn't TwoTonz bro, that was actually Truucha...
> *


3 beers I drank are finally flushed out my system...sorry homie..guess I couldnt see straight :happysad:


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 3 2010, 06:39 PM~17086658
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I thought he was leaving that message their for Truucha....lol :biggrin:
> *


NOT FUNNY......................... :biggrin: Yes it is, i will never drink again!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 2 2010, 09:33 PM~17080204
> *I know this has nothing to do with this topic. But I just had to post this.
> Nothing piss me off more then taking over for someone and they leave me a freakin mess like this. .
> I hate that shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn I like this picture alot but damn got me trippin at the same


----------



## Mr lowrider305




----------



## mr.fisheye

*DANG.....WHO IS THIS GUY???* :biggrin: SORRY I BEEN GONE FOR A MINUTE...BEEN BUSY WITH SOME OTHER STUFF.......BUT ANYWHO, HERE SOME OF MY LATEST SHOTS!


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## mr.fisheye

BEEN SHOOTING FOR A CLUB HERE IN TOWN...SOMETHING DIFFERENT LOL


----------



## MR GREGGO




----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Apr 3 2010, 11:06 PM~17089084
> *DANG.....WHO IS THIS GUY???  :biggrin: SORRY I BEEN GONE FOR A MINUTE...BEEN BUSY WITH SOME  OTHER STUFF.......BUT ANYWHO, HERE SOME OF MY LATEST SHOTS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: Look who remembered their password! :cheesy: 

:wave: J/K Trav... :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## TuCamote

trying to get a handle on the new lense:


----------



## MikeS

Both Mamiya 645M, 80mm 2.8 lense and Kodak film. Forgot the specs. 

Trashers CC









Pim


----------



## MAAANDO

This is from a family portrait I did last year of my kids, nieces and their grandmother. 
1/160 sec, f/10, ISO 800, Nikon D90, Sigma 18-50mm f2.8


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Apr 4 2010, 05:03 PM~17094008
> *trying to get a handle on the new lense:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey serg. Great pics. Funny thing is I was in that same area Thursday afternoon taking pics withy daughter. 
For real. And I have pics of the same things you got. Lol


----------



## Wife-E

Hope you all had a great Easter!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Apr 3 2010, 10:07 PM~17089091
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



badass shot right here!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Apr 4 2010, 03:50 PM~17094290
> *Both Mamiya 645M, 80mm 2.8 lense and Kodak film. Forgot the specs.
> 
> Trashers CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: SICK SHOT


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Apr 4 2010, 11:35 AM~17092619
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BADASS SHOT RIGHT HERE!!!!!!!


----------



## 72 kutty

From a shoot last summer....just did a quick edit.

f/13 1/160 sec. 
2 Alien Bees

Pretty cool result....I really liked the way the shadows came out. This was the shoot for Ranflas Mag....hopefully it will be out soon.


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 4 2010, 09:53 PM~17097450
> *From a shoot last summer....just did a quick edit.
> 
> f/13 1/160 sec.
> 2 Alien Bees
> 
> Pretty cool result....I really liked the way the shadows came out.  This was the shoot for Ranflas Mag....hopefully it will be out soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Bad Ass Shot*


----------



## MikeS

Thanks BigMando!



> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Apr 4 2010, 06:07 AM~17089091
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 4 2010, 10:31 PM~17095871
> *Hey serg. Great pics. Funny thing is I was in that same area Thursday afternoon taking pics withy daughter.
> For real. And I have pics of the same things you got. Lol
> *


cool, I want to see Bean


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Apr 4 2010, 11:56 PM~17098156
> *Bad Ass Shot
> *



Thanks


----------



## 63 Pimpala




----------



## MikeS

One of the greatest ever lived:

Richard Avedon


----------



## fouskii

Image (alt + g)


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Apr 5 2010, 08:08 AM~17098948
> *One of the greatest ever lived:
> 
> Richard Avedon
> *


 :thumbsup: 

great stuff. i'm really getting into fashion photography


----------



## MikeS

I went to the last exhibit that showed his work in Amsterdam and bought the book, I'm now studying more about fashion photograhy too. Planning a shoot in the next few weeks.


----------



## MAAANDO

Check out Peter Lik as well. The guy is one of the most accomplished Master Photographers in the world. Also, checkout Annie Liebovitz for fashion photography.


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 5 2010, 03:43 PM~17099127
> *Check out Peter Lik as well. The guy is one of the most accomplished Master Photographers in the world. Also, checkout Annie Liebovitz for fashion photography.
> *


Peter Lik, thanks that sure is a intresting man. Shows again that you have to be a great business man too wanting to survive in todays world as a photographer.


----------



## Wife-E

Here are a few more pics for my school assignment of "his shoes". I first wanted to share this picture of my son Anthony with "his shoes" on in Mexico.















My son Junior with "his shoes"


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Apr 3 2010, 10:07 PM~17089091
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice work Trav


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Apr 4 2010, 03:50 PM~17094290
> *Both Mamiya 645M, 80mm 2.8 lense and Kodak film. Forgot the specs.
> 
> Trashers CC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 3 2010, 11:30 AM~17085435
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Cool comp.


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 2 2010, 08:19 AM~17074881
> *Nikon D80 with Tamron lens. used a light kit i bought for $200 from wolf camera. 2 500w bulbs in softboxes. it's constant light so i shot in aperture mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great lighting and nice model


----------



## JB602




----------



## Switchblade

Anyone got a Canon Rebel or D series they wanna sell for 300 or under for a body? I want to get back into photography but had to sell my setup a while ago.


----------



## GRS-HPR

DUNNO HOW MANY THE HOMIES ON FLICKER BUT MADE THIS GROUP
http://www.flickr.com/groups/lay-it-low/


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Apr 5 2010, 10:45 PM~17108650
> *DUNNO HOW MANY THE HOMIES ON FLICKER BUT MADE THIS GROUP
> http://www.flickr.com/groups/lay-it-low/
> *


I joined, great idea to start a group. 

Great work everyone, not much going on my end. 

I shot this at Good Time's Cruise Night last week. Tripod, Self Time and F2.8 2sec @ 400 ISO No Flash Fired. No editing other than adding my signature.


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 6 2010, 12:51 PM~17113271
> *I joined, great idea to start a group.
> 
> Great work everyone, not much going on my end.
> 
> I shot this at Good Time's Cruise Night last week. Tripod, Self Time and F2.8 2sec @ 400 ISO No Flash Fired. No editing other than adding my signature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: I seen that picture the other day in the GT topic and WOW I couldnt stop looking at it, I love it!! I honestly thought there was some editing done with the color. Great job Jae!


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 6 2010, 12:51 PM~17113271
> *I joined, great idea to start a group.
> 
> Great work everyone, not much going on my end.
> 
> I shot this at Good Time's Cruise Night last week. Tripod, Self Time and F2.8 2sec @ 400 ISO No Flash Fired. No editing other than adding my signature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: Jae, Dope pix dog, like always!


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 6 2010, 12:51 PM~17113271
> *I joined, great idea to start a group.
> 
> Great work everyone, not much going on my end.
> 
> I shot this at Good Time's Cruise Night last week. Tripod, Self Time and F2.8 2sec @ 400 ISO No Flash Fired. No editing other than adding my signature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Beautiful shot man


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 6 2010, 11:51 AM~17113271
> *I joined, great idea to start a group.
> 
> Great work everyone, not much going on my end.
> 
> I shot this at Good Time's Cruise Night last week. Tripod, Self Time and F2.8 2sec @ 400 ISO No Flash Fired. No editing other than adding my signature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great pic jae


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## FreDay

My pictures from last weeks -Bilsport Performance Show & Custom Motor Show 2010, Sweden.


----------



## nobueno

Nice work Freday!

The June issue of LRM is on newsstands now. Work by Volo, MAAANDO and myself. One of my features was credited to another contributor. I shot the Good Times bike feature also.


----------



## Level33

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Apr 7 2010, 12:05 AM~17119656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn Tony nice work, hopfully you can do some work for me sometime soon, :thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem

:0 Got more pix???



> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 7 2010, 11:20 AM~17123666
> *Nice work Freday!
> 
> The June issue of LRM is on newsstands now. Work by Volo, MAAANDO and myself. One of my features was credited to another contributor. I shot the Good Times bike feature also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: Got more pix ?


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 7 2010, 12:20 PM~17123666
> *Nice work Freday!
> 
> The June issue of LRM is on newsstands now. Work by Volo, MAAANDO and myself. One of my features was credited to another contributor. I shot the Good Times bike feature also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SWEET GUYS, CONGRATS....YOU GUYS ARE DOING A HELL OF A JOB, AND BRINGIN A NEW FRESH BADASS STYLE TO THE COUNTRY THRU YOUR EACH AND OWN UNIQUE STYLE OF PHOTOGRAPHY....KEEP UP THE GREAT SHOTS BROTHERS!! CONTINUED SUCESS!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by FreDay_@Apr 7 2010, 11:47 AM~17123416
> *My pictures from last weeks -Bilsport Performance Show & Custom Motor Show 2010, Sweden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 NICE SHOTS MAN...KEEP UM COMIN :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

CANT REMEBER IF I POSTED THESE YET....FAIRLY RECENT STUFF FROM YA BOY FISH :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Knightstalker, mr.fisheye
> *


:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Apr 6 2010, 11:05 PM~17119656
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: ME LIKEY


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 7 2010, 06:15 PM~17126985
> *:wave: :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP PIMP?


----------



## mr.fisheye

*SOME MORE FAIRLY RECENT STUFF....*


----------



## BLVD

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 7 2010, 01:20 PM~17123666
> *Nice work Freday!
> 
> The June issue of LRM is on newsstands now. Work by Volo, MAAANDO and myself. One of my features was credited to another contributor. I shot the Good Times bike feature also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*Ahhh, so that was the one...*


----------



## MR GREGGO

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 6 2010, 01:51 PM~17113271
> *I joined, great idea to start a group.
> 
> Great work everyone, not much going on my end.
> 
> I shot this at Good Time's Cruise Night last week. Tripod, Self Time and F2.8 2sec @ 400 ISO No Flash Fired. No editing other than adding my signature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye+Apr 7 2010, 07:20 PM~17127034-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT UP PIMP?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chillin homie... Working the Vampire shift aka Graves :420: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.fisheye_@Apr 7 2010, 07:26 PM~17127101
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME MORE FAIRLY RECENT STUFF....
> *


Damn... :wow: :wow: :wow: 

Keep em coming Trav... :worship: Guess you ain't been sleeping huh?


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Apr 4 2010, 11:06 PM~17096300
> *Hope you all had a great Easter!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart

chuckie reppin'!


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Apr 8 2010, 09:10 AM~17132838
> *chuckie reppin'!
> *


:werd:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by FreDay_@Apr 7 2010, 11:47 AM~17123416
> *My pictures from last weeks -Bilsport Performance Show & Custom Motor Show 2010, Sweden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Apr 7 2010, 06:14 PM~17126979
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CANT REMEBER IF I POSTED THESE YET....FAIRLY RECENT STUFF FROM YA BOY FISH :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Apr 7 2010, 06:26 PM~17127101
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME MORE FAIRLY RECENT STUFF....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO

Just got a D300s. Will post up pics tonite.


----------



## FreDay

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Apr 8 2010, 02:14 AM~17126979
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CANT REMEBER IF I POSTED THESE YET....FAIRLY RECENT STUFF FROM YA BOY FISH :biggrin:
> *


Great fisheye style pictures!


----------



## FreDay

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 7 2010, 08:20 PM~17123666
> *Nice work Freday!
> 
> The June issue of LRM is on newsstands now. Work by Volo, MAAANDO and myself. One of my features was credited to another contributor. I shot the Good Times bike feature also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks!
Gonna check out the Good Times bike feature as soon as the magazine is available over here.


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 8 2010, 01:41 PM~17134570
> *Just got a D300s. Will post up pics tonite.
> *


UGH!! Lucky!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

great work everyone! Keep it up! :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Shot this one from the Toyota center parking garage last friday when I was leaving a Houston Aeros Game. 








Camera: Nikon D60 
Exposure: 1 
Aperture: f/4.0 
Focal Length: 26 mm 
Focal Length: 26.7 mm 
ISO Speed: 400 
Exposure Bias: 0 EV 
Flash: Off, Did not fire


----------



## luda132

BIG UP'S TO EVERYONE TAKING DOPE ASS PICS IN THE TOPIC... KEEP IT UP


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 7 2010, 12:20 PM~17123666
> *Nice work Freday!
> 
> The June issue of LRM is on newsstands now. Work by Volo, MAAANDO and myself. One of my features was credited to another contributor. I shot the Good Times bike feature also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I shot the "from the Hood" section in that issue 

You can see my reflection on one of the photos :cheesy:


----------



## Homer Pimpson




----------



## layzeeboi

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Apr 7 2010, 03:26 PM~17127101
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME MORE FAIRLY RECENT STUFF....
> *


what kind of camera and lens are u using?


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by FreDay_@Apr 7 2010, 11:47 AM~17123416
> *My pictures from last weeks -Bilsport Performance Show & Custom Motor Show 2010, Sweden.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by layzeeboi_@Apr 8 2010, 06:57 PM~17137769
> *what kind of camera and lens are u using?
> *


That' fool is all NIKON.. and the lens is the reason he got his name... FISHEYE


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 7 2010, 03:20 PM~17123666
> *Nice work Freday!
> 
> The June issue of LRM is on newsstands now. Work by Volo, MAAANDO and myself. One of my features was credited to another contributor. I shot the Good Times bike feature also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I didnt even realize it was out. Got any pics of my feature? Might be the last one i do for LRM.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 9 2010, 09:53 AM~17143329
> *I didnt even realize it was out. Got any pics of my feature? Might be the last one i do for LRM.
> *


Why?


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 9 2010, 01:06 PM~17144150
> *Why?
> *


Some miscommunication between Joe Ray and I. It wasn't pretty. Long story and not worth letting it get out. Im bigger than that.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 9 2010, 12:11 PM~17144179
> *Some miscommunication between Joe Ray and I. It wasn't pretty. Long story and not worth letting it get out. Im bigger than that.
> *


So that means thety have an opening for a freelance? :biggrin: JK
But I would gladly do some free lance work if they would use it.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 9 2010, 01:35 PM~17144320
> *So that means thety have an opening for a freelance?  :biggrin: JK
> But I would gladly do some free lance work if they would use it.
> *


Its hard to get Joe Ray to approve something as a freelancer. You get no assignments like the LRM guys do. Put it this way. check out the mags, and if you got cars like the ones in the mags then you have a good chance of getting in. but email him before flooding him with pics. There is a freelancer (wont mention any names) that floods his email with garbage.


----------



## eastlos76cadi

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 9 2010, 11:12 AM~17144600
> *Its hard to get Joe Ray to approve something as a freelancer. You get no assignments like the LRM guys do. Put it this way. check out the mags, and if you got cars like the ones in the mags then you have a good chance of getting in. but email him before flooding him with pics. There is a freelancer (wont mention any names) that floods his email with garbage.
> *


It is what it is.MAAANDO I saw your spread on last months and give props .You are good photgphr .From jae bueno to volo I've seen their work and its sick work they put up.But I've also seen some work by others that is shitt so pretty much it comes down to who you know in this game.


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by eastlos76cadi_@Apr 9 2010, 09:41 PM~17145654
> *It is what it is.MAAANDO I saw your spread on last months and give props .You are good photgphr .From jae bueno to volo I've seen their work and its sick work they put up.But I've also seen some work by others that is shitt so pretty much it comes down to who you know in this game.
> *


Hm Yeah...
I would give up a not-so-vital organ to shoot for lowridermagazine. :happysad:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 9 2010, 12:12 PM~17144600
> *Its hard to get Joe Ray to approve something as a freelancer. You get no assignments like the LRM guys do. Put it this way. check out the mags, and if you got cars like the ones in the mags then you have a good chance of getting in. but email him before flooding him with pics. There is a freelancer (wont mention any names) that floods his email with garbage.
> *


 :0  hno: Wonder who... :dunno: 

I've seen top notch work from the homies that post on here and freelance... 

Sad we won't see your stuff on there anymore... Keep posting in here tho homie :thumbsup:


----------



## TuCamote

Bronx USA


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Apr 10 2010, 07:32 AM~17151526
> *Bronx USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 10 2010, 08:49 AM~17151197
> *:0   hno: Wonder who... :dunno:
> 
> I've seen top notch work from the homies that post on here and freelance...
> 
> Sad we won't see your stuff on there anymore... Keep posting in here tho homie :thumbsup:
> *


Hey brother. The person i am referring to doesnt post in this thread. I would never call out anyone who posts on here because they are all top notch people. The person i am referring to tried to take credit for my work with the magazine, was exposed and is still getting his work in the mag. Just goes to show you that certain people can get away with murder while some of us bust our asses and get no credit for it.

AS for me not posting as much in here.... I am busy trying to get my studio up and running and have been shooting people exclusively. I love cars but cars wont pay your bills. 

Here is from a shoot i did last night. These are my nieces. 

Nikon D300s, 17-55mm f/2.8, Softbox w/SB-900 camera right, AB800 w/beauty dish camera left, Seamless paper for background.

Exposure: 1
Shutter Speed: 1/200 sec
ISO: 250
Aperture: f13
Focal Length: 28mm


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 10 2010, 02:27 PM~17152788
> *Hey brother. The person i am referring to doesnt post in this thread. I would never call out anyone who posts on here because they are all top notch people. The person i am referring to tried to take credit for my work with the magazine, was exposed and is still getting his work in the mag. Just goes to show you that certain people can get away with murder while some of us bust our asses and get no credit for it.
> 
> AS for me not posting as much in here.... I am busy trying to get my studio up and running and have been shooting people exclusively. I love cars but cars wont pay your bills.
> 
> Here is from a shoot i did last night. These are my nieces.
> 
> Nikon D300s, 17-55mm f/2.8, Softbox w/SB-900 camera right, AB800 w/beauty dish camera left, Seamless paper for background.
> 
> Exposure: 1
> Shutter Speed: 1/200 sec
> ISO: 250
> Aperture: f13
> Focal Length: 28mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very crisp image. I always have the most trouble with people, that is why I like shoting things not people.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Apr 7 2010, 05:26 PM~17127101
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME MORE FAIRLY RECENT STUFF....
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :worship:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 10 2010, 01:27 PM~17152788
> *Hey brother. The person i am referring to doesnt post in this thread. I would never call out anyone who posts on here because they are all top notch people. The person i am referring to tried to take credit for my work with the magazine, was exposed and is still getting his work in the mag. Just goes to show you that certain people can get away with murder while some of us bust our asses and get no credit for it.
> 
> AS for me not posting as much in here.... I am busy trying to get my studio up and running and have been shooting people exclusively. I love cars but cars wont pay your bills.
> 
> Here is from a shoot i did last night. These are my nieces.
> 
> Nikon D300s, 17-55mm f/2.8, Softbox w/SB-900 camera right, AB800 w/beauty dish camera left, Seamless paper for background.
> 
> Exposure: 1
> Shutter Speed: 1/200 sec
> ISO: 250
> Aperture: f13
> Focal Length: 28mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice. How's the studio coming along? My boy is building one too. Wish I could.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 10 2010, 10:50 PM~17155229
> *Nice. How's the studio coming along? My boy is building one too. Wish I could.
> *


Hey brother. Its coming along slowly. I ordered an Alien Bee Flash Ring and should get it monday morning. Im dying to try it out. The studio should be open by the end of the year. (God Willing)


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Apr 10 2010, 07:32 AM~17151526
> *Bronx USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Lovin those...nice shots!


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 11 2010, 01:32 AM~17156652
> *Lovin those...nice shots!
> *


Thxz Kutty


----------



## jimmyjames

Wow! Those are amazing images! Am grateful, really, for all your help!


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 10 2010, 09:09 PM~17155384
> *Hey brother. Its coming along slowly. I ordered an Alien Bee Flash Ring and should get it monday morning. Im dying to try it out. The studio should be open by the end of the year. (God Willing)
> *


good luck. i know how hard it is to start up a photography buisiness.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Here a few pics from a Graduation Photo session I did yesterday!


----------



## Latin Thug

Is there any hope in fixing a lens after camera falling 15 ft? :tears:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Apr 11 2010, 03:36 PM~17161028
> *Is there any hope in fixing a lens after camera falling 15 ft?  :tears:
> *


Have you tried useing elmers glue, duck tape and rubber bands?


----------



## Twotonz

no flash photography allowed at this low light church

1/13
5.6
5000


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 11 2010, 04:04 PM~17161191
> *no flash photography allowed at this low light church
> 
> 1/13
> 5.6
> 5000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



tripod or freehand?


----------



## Twotonz

Alien Bee 800 at half power with beauty dish and defuser sock to the left of camera

1/200
9.0
100


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 11 2010, 04:08 PM~17161221
> *tripod or freehand?
> *


tripod


----------



## VENOM65

I like taking pics homie not pro or anything just for fun. i wanna get me a new camera whats a good starter camera. here are som pics i took wit my litle nikon s570. 

my daughter 








a couple cars from my club


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 11 2010, 05:00 PM~17161174
> *Have you tried useing elmers glue, duck tape and rubber bands?
> *


I used the duct tape and rubber band, but come on seriously Elmers? Krazy Glue would have worked better!


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Apr 11 2010, 05:32 PM~17161833
> *I used the duct tape and rubber band, but come on seriously Elmers?  Krazy Glue would have worked better!
> *



wassup homie, chisme :drama:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Apr 11 2010, 05:32 PM~17161833
> *I used the duct tape and rubber band, but come on seriously Elmers?  Krazy Glue would have worked better!
> *


Cola loca


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 11 2010, 06:04 PM~17161191
> *no flash photography allowed at this low light church
> 
> 1/13
> 5.6
> 5000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 11 2010, 04:08 PM~17161223
> *Alien Bee 800 at half power with beauty dish and defuser sock to the left of camera
> 
> 1/200
> 9.0
> 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Stunning! :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 10 2010, 12:27 PM~17152788
> *Hey brother. The person i am referring to doesnt post in this thread. I would never call out anyone who posts on here because they are all top notch people. The person i am referring to tried to take credit for my work with the magazine, was exposed and is still getting his work in the mag. Just goes to show you that certain people can get away with murder while some of us bust our asses and get no credit for it.
> 
> AS for me not posting as much in here.... I am busy trying to get my studio up and running and have been shooting people exclusively. I love cars but cars wont pay your bills.
> 
> Here is from a shoot i did last night. These are my nieces.
> 
> Nikon D300s, 17-55mm f/2.8, Softbox w/SB-900 camera right, AB800 w/beauty dish camera left, Seamless paper for background.
> 
> Exposure: 1
> Shutter Speed: 1/200 sec
> ISO: 250
> Aperture: f13
> Focal Length: 28mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Excellent shot!  :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 11 2010, 03:19 PM~17160892
> *Here a few pics from a Graduation Photo session I did yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow! Great shots!  :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by VENOM65+Apr 11 2010, 06:45 PM~17161938-->
> 
> 
> 
> wassup homie, chisme  :drama:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See....know you speaking my language :cheesy:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Apr 11 2010, 06:47 PM~17161951
> *Cola loca
> *


:werd:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 11 2010, 06:19 PM~17160892
> *Here a few pics from a Graduation Photo session I did yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 11 2010, 04:19 PM~17160892
> *Here a few pics from a Graduation Photo session I did yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## clublord

whats good guys.. long time since i posted here.. always good seeing ya work.. i need to upload some of my latest stuff.. welll hope all is well
ralph


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 11 2010, 11:19 PM~17160892
> *Here a few pics from a Graduation Photo session I did yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  That's looking great. Sure he was very happy with the pics too.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 11 2010, 09:45 PM~17162500
> *Excellent shot!    :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Jae. How are you?


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Apr 10 2010, 10:32 AM~17151526
> *Bronx USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eastlos76cadi

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 11 2010, 03:19 PM~17160892
> *Here a few pics from a Graduation Photo session I did yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great work BMaz


----------



## PROVOK

:biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

Uncle-Sam-A-Clause came in April!!!!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 11 2010, 04:08 PM~17161223
> *Alien Bee 800 at half power with beauty dish and defuser sock to the left of camera
> 
> 1/200
> 9.0
> 100
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Any pics of your lighting set up??  

that would be cool to see. if along with the specs of the photo, we can see the actual set up as well.

its cool to see a beautiful picture lit by the simplest set ups. thats why i love strobists


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Apr 11 2010, 06:47 PM~17162512-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Great shots!    :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by PURO [email protected] 11 2010, 08:06 PM~17163431
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 09:37 PM~17164670
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 01:32 AM~17165935
> *  That's looking great. Sure he was very happy with the pics too.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-eastlos76cadi_@Apr 12 2010, 07:25 AM~17166828
> *Great work BMaz
> *


Thanks everyone! :biggrin: Im still practicing and working towards my goal!


----------



## Twotonz

Im taking this topic back to 2006.....Youngster MikeS been putting it down since back then  



> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 5 2006, 10:58 PM~6511493
> *LISTEN UP,,,,,,,
> 
> IF YOUR SERIOUS ABOUT THIS CAMERA STUFF I WILL TELL YOU WHAT TO ADD TO YOUR COLLECTION,,,,,,
> 
> CANON 20D IS PERFECT I HAVE 3 OF THOSE CAMERAS
> 
> AS FOR YOUR LENS I WOULD RECOMMEND A CANON 24-70MM 2.8 "L" LENS
> 
> THIS LENS WILL RUN YOU ABOUT $1200 BUT I RECOMMEND YOU THIS LENS BECAUSE IT'S THE BEST ALL AROUND LENS,,, ESPECIALLY WITH THE 2.8,,, IT REALLY GOOD ON LOW LIGHT SHOT'S
> 
> YOUR 580 FLASH IS PERFECT AN YOUR GRIP IS ALSO PERFECT,,,,
> 
> DO NOT GET 17-85 BECAUSE IT'S NOT GOOD ON LOW LIGHT AN THE QUALITY IS NOT GOOD ALSO,,,,,,
> 
> I HAVE 3 CANON 20 D ($ 1200 EACH )
> 
> CANON 16-35 MM 2.8 L LENS ( $1300 )
> 
> CANON 24-70 MM 2.8 L LENS ( $1200 )
> 
> CANON 70-200 MM L  (IS) LENS ( $1800 )
> 
> CANON 500 MM 4.0 L LENS ( $5700)
> 
> THE REASON WHY I'AM TELLING YOU THIS BECAUSE I WENT THREW ALMOST EVERY LENS YOU CAN IMAGINE UNTIL I FINALLY WAS ABLE TO GET THE BEST LENS ( REMEMBER YOU GET WHAT YOU PAYED FOR )
> 
> I BEEN SHOTTING FOR ABOUT 12 YEARS
> 
> I JUST SHOT PARIS HILTON ON FRIDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME 562.244.9983
> *





> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com+Nov 6 2006, 10:24 AM~6513473-->
> 
> 
> 
> 1) I obviously don't post that much, but noticed the subject and decided to see if I could help and being that upgrading my equipment annually is almost
> a must for me, being that this is my business, I figured I'd give the little advice that I could.
> 2) I don't feel that this is a Nikon vs. Canon issue, for I used to swear by and shoot Nikon religiously switched over to Fuji when the S2 was kicking ass, but like I said I have to move on and upgrade and the 5D is delivering exactly what I need at the moment for me. I have shot with the Nikon D2X (still not a full frame chip in it) and was a great camera but not worth the 5G's, and have also shot with the new D200, and now that bitch is nice, but again I am already on the Canon side of the table.
> 3) If there is anything in particular that you wish to ask, please feel free to do so. Look forward to seeing if my knowledge may help some of you out.
> 
> tony valadez
> [email protected]
> www.tonyvaladez.com
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2006, 10:48 AM~6513649
> *If this thread continues.  I'd like to see people posting photos with the setting they used.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2006, 12:01 PM~6514034
> *HERE ARE 4 PICTURES I SHOT THIS PAST WEEKEND OF VICENTE FERNANDEZ,,, THERE WAS NO FLASH ALLOWED ( THAT IS WHY THE 2.8 L LENS ARE VERY IMPORTANT ) MY SETTINGS WHERE:
> 
> MANUEL SETTING
> 
> 800 ISO
> 
> 2.8 L
> 
> 300 SHUTTER SPEED
> 
> MIDDLE FOCUS SENSOR AT ONE SHOT IMAGE STABALIZER
> 
> VERY IMPORTANT IS THE 2.8 L BECAUSE ANY OTHER LENSE WILL NOT BE ABLE TO PICK UP LOW LIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SORRY FOR THE SMALL PICTURE'S BUT THIS EVENT THERE WAS NO PHOTOGRAPHY ALLOWED BUT MINE,, I WANTED TO SHOW YOU LOW LIGHT SHOT'S
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr [email protected] 8 2006, 09:45 AM~6527516
> *Tv( Shutter Speed )
> 1/500
> Av( Aperture Value )
> 8.0
> ISO Speed
> 400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon XT with a 75-300mm zoom lens. I just like the composition if this picture it has the restored 59 front end in the foreground and the beat up 59 front end in the background kinda cool
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by LOWRIDER [email protected] 26 2006, 11:57 AM~6638777
> *dont see a point of why not is not like everyone is competing.  every photographer has its own style, which makes their pics that much personal. lens and tips should be given when other photographer ask.   unless your unsecure of your own format :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Mr [email protected] 6 2006, 03:46 PM~6708552
> *my favorite photographer in the world his style is unsurpassed in our lowrider world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mxcn_roc_@Dec 12 2006, 08:42 PM~6750781
> *Can we implement the use of "EXIF Notes"?  This is information that can be obtained in Photoshop or any photography software package.  If you don't have access to this information, they are real basic.  Simply list the following with each image you shot.
> 
> 1. Shutter Speed
> 2. Film Speed
> 3. F-stop
> 
> What do all think of this idea?
> *





> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Dec 25 2006, 12:22 PM~6821311
> *im michael 17 years old and livin in the netherlands
> here's some of my stuff..
> im takin photos for almost 2 years now.
> 
> my gear:
> nikon d70s
> 28-80 nikkor
> 70-300 nikkor
> 10-20 sigma
> 
> 35year old SLR camera
> 28mm
> 135mm
> fisheye
> 
> pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would like to thank all the photographers on lil, great inspriration and i think we could learn from each other
> 
> :thumbsup: good topic
> 
> merry christmas
> *


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Apr 12 2010, 10:33 AM~17168363
> *Any pics of your lighting set up??
> 
> that would be cool to see. if along with the specs of the photo, we can see the actual set up as well.
> 
> its cool to see a beautiful picture lit by the simplest set ups. thats why i love strobists
> *


sorry man but I dont any pics of my set up.....usually when im doing paid events like those im just focused on the event


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 12 2010, 07:31 PM~17173393
> *sorry man but I dont any pics of my set up.....usually when im doing paid events like those im just focused on the event
> *


 :tears:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 12 2010, 08:31 PM~17173393
> *sorry man but I dont any pics of my set up.....usually when im doing paid events like those im just focused on the event
> *



I personally do not have any of the actual set up for when I am contracted as well I am focused on what the final product (shot) needs to be. A friend of mine came out to one of my shoots once when I was shooting a catalog for an album company and took a few shots of me working. Let me find that disc and post them up here.

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

here are a few of me working and you can somewhat see the set up for this shot. 500watt Elinchrom head with silver reflector beauty dish with difuser, powered with a dyna lite battery.
camera is my trusty 5D, 24-70 lens.































final image -


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 13 2010, 06:29 PM~17181399
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great stuff Tony! You are an inspiration!


----------



## 72 kutty

Here's a couple from last weekend...


----------



## DEVINERI




----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 13 2010, 03:23 PM~17181327
> *here are a few of me working and you can somewhat see the set up for this shot. 500watt Elinchrom head with silver reflector beauty dish with difuser, powered with a dyna lite battery.
> camera is my trusty 5D, 24-70 lens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> final image -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## PROVOK

Got a gift for Nikon shooters.

Free tethered shooting. Just tried it out. works great.

http://www.diyphotobits.com/

Enjoy


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Still the same shoot for the album company. This was in one tight ass location, a restroom to be exact. it was pink, pink, pink and I think a little more pink in the restroom. camera was my 5D, 24-70 lens, one photogenic light with a 30 grid on it on a stand lighting the models face and another photogenic light with another 30 grid on it on the floor by my feet to light the model's feet and bottom of the book. Both lights are powered with it's own 2x2 turbo battery and triggered with pocket wizards and my st-e2 to assist me with focusing. The final image was shot at ISO 400 at 1/80 sec at f6.3.

- tony valadez


----------



## CARROT

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 14 2010, 10:59 AM~17190351
> *Still the same shoot for the album company. This was in one tight ass location, a restroom to be exact. it was pink, pink, pink and I think a little more pink in the restroom. camera was my 5D, 24-70 lens, one photogenic light with a 30 grid on it on a stand lighting the models face and another photogenic light with another 30 grid on it on the floor by my feet to light the model's feet and bottom of the book. Both lights are powered with it's own 2x2 turbo battery and triggered with pocket wizards and my st-e2 to assist me with focusing. The final image was shot at ISO 400 at 1/80 sec at f6.3.
> 
> - tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





DAMN. NICE. :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 13 2010, 03:14 AM~17173258
> *Im taking this topic back to 2006.....Youngster MikeS been putting it down since back then
> *



Thanks man, lotta things changed for me. Gonna graduate this year, find me new school or maybe start for my own. Kinda depends on how well my business plan works out. Allmost done with that. Have to deliver that as part of my exams.
Now working 50+ hours a week at my intern ship. 
Kinda stressfull period though, school, internship, leaving school, starting a business or another school. And the G-house aint progressing too. 
:happysad:


----------



## PROVOK

Ok just took some more time to play with the Camera Control Program. So far I love it. I get to see the photos pop out on my computer screen in a couple of seconds. This should help me out. I can make better judgement calls cuz i can see the photo WAY bigger then my 2.5" camera screen. I can also control my camera using my computer if i wanted to. Only problem right now is that I need a longer USB cord.

If u decide to use the program, please let me know if u like/don't like it.

PS.- This is for window users. I found one for macs. let me know if u need a link.


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 14 2010, 01:25 PM~17190032
> *Got a gift for Nikon shooters.
> 
> Free tethered shooting. Just tried it out. works great.
> 
> http://www.diyphotobits.com/
> 
> Enjoy
> *


Ok, Im new to this, what is this?..please explain!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 13 2010, 08:47 PM~17185277
> *Here's a couple from last weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: damn Kutty, whats her name???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 14 2010, 01:18 PM~17191017
> *Ok just took some more time to play with the Camera Control Program. So far I love it. I get to see the photos pop out on my computer screen in a couple of seconds. This should help me out. I can make better judgement calls cuz i can see the photo WAY bigger then my 2.5" camera screen. I can also control my camera using my computer if i wanted to. Only problem right now is that I need a longer USB cord.
> 
> If u decide to use the program, please let me know if u like/don't like it.
> 
> PS.- This is for window users. I found one for macs. let me know if u need a link.
> *



I know exactly what you are talking about. When I shot for BLVD, Chuca and I showed Elliot how to shoot tethered with digital and Macs. Damn that took me way back. The attached image below was shot tethered straight to a computer.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Apr 14 2010, 02:40 PM~17191830
> *Ok, Im new to this, what is this?..please explain!!
> *


You connect a USB cord to your camera and computer. when u take a photo it is transfered to your computer so u can instantly see it on a MUCH larger screen.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 13 2010, 09:47 PM~17185277
> *Here's a couple from last weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very Nice


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 13 2010, 04:29 PM~17181399
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


As always, great stuff Tony


----------



## NIMSTER64

any and all criticism excepted. along with what I should do different. still learning.


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 14 2010, 11:59 AM~17190351
> *Still the same shoot for the album company. This was in one tight ass location, a restroom to be exact. it was pink, pink, pink and I think a little more pink in the restroom. camera was my 5D, 24-70 lens, one photogenic light with a 30 grid on it on a stand lighting the models face and another photogenic light with another 30 grid on it on the floor by my feet to light the model's feet and bottom of the book. Both lights are powered with it's own 2x2 turbo battery and triggered with pocket wizards and my st-e2 to assist me with focusing. The final image was shot at ISO 400 at 1/80 sec at f6.3.
> 
> - tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn homie....nice job! Let me know when I can be down! I'll sweep, vacume, oil up the girls! Just let me know....let me learn....help a niccah out! Ill drive ya around, get your coffee, adjusts the model panties :biggrin: We in the same hood, call a brotha :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Apr 14 2010, 07:23 PM~17194680
> *damn homie....nice job!  Let me know when I can be down!  I'll sweep, vacume, oil up the girls!  Just let me know....let me learn....help a niccah out!  Ill drive ya around, get your coffee, adjusts the model panties  :biggrin:  We in the same hood, call a brotha  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 14 2010, 10:25 AM~17190032
> *Got a gift for Nikon shooters.
> 
> Free tethered shooting. Just tried it out. works great.
> 
> http://www.diyphotobits.com/
> 
> Enjoy
> *



I just downloaded that a couple days ago....now I just need a longer cord, lol


----------



## TopDogg




----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 14 2010, 03:03 PM~17192619
> *:wow: damn Kutty, whats her name???? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Her name is Marisol....she was the first cover girl for Ranflas Mag...the pinup shoot that I did a while back.


----------



## BIGMIKE

from a car wash fundraiser


----------



## TuCamote

TTT


----------



## drasticbean

WHAT'S UP GUYS.


----------



## drasticbean

I hope u guys like.


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 14 2010, 10:59 AM~17190351
> *Still the same shoot for the album company. This was in one tight ass location, a restroom to be exact. it was pink, pink, pink and I think a little more pink in the restroom. camera was my 5D, 24-70 lens, one photogenic light with a 30 grid on it on a stand lighting the models face and another photogenic light with another 30 grid on it on the floor by my feet to light the model's feet and bottom of the book. Both lights are powered with it's own 2x2 turbo battery and triggered with pocket wizards and my st-e2 to assist me with focusing. The final image was shot at ISO 400 at 1/80 sec at f6.3.
> 
> - tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks Tony, This is exactly what i was hope'n to see. some behind the scenes stuff that kinda shows what it took to produce an awesome photo. as always great work!!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 14 2010, 04:22 PM~17193569
> *You connect a USB cord to your camera and computer. when u take a photo it is transfered to your computer so u can instantly see it on a MUCH larger screen.
> *


For the longest time ive been wanting to know how to do this. you see it done with a lot of the major photoshoots done with professionals.

Thanks provok


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Apr 15 2010, 08:57 AM~17200144
> *For the longest time ive been wanting to know how to do this. you see it done with a lot of the major photoshoots done with professionals.
> 
> Thanks provok
> *


No problem. I was gonna buy the Nikon software but it's $180. I also just tried it on a laptop running Windows Vista. Didn't work. On my desktop running Windows 7, it work great with my D80.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 15 2010, 08:17 AM~17200262
> *No problem. I was gonna buy the Nikon software but it's $180. I also just tried it on a laptop running Windows Vista. Didn't work. On my desktop running Windows 7, it work great with my D80.
> *


yea i have nothing but vista on all my computers


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Apr 15 2010, 09:20 AM~17200282
> *yea i have nothing but vista on all my computers
> *


i've always hated Vista. I have a bootleg 7 but gonna get the real 7. just wanted to test it out first. WAY BETTER then piece of shit Vista.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 14 2010, 08:55 PM~17195873
> *I just downloaded that a couple days ago....now I just need a longer cord, lol
> *


there's a way to make it wireless but gonna have to make some mods on the transmitter cuz it runs on electricity so the cord wouldn't really make it wireless.

details here


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Apr 15 2010, 08:53 AM~17200125
> *Thanks Tony, This is exactly what i was hope'n to see. some behind the scenes stuff that kinda shows what it took to produce an awesome photo. as always great work!!
> 
> 
> *




No problem - always love to help and inspire everyone. From shooting viejas to weddings. Once you know your lighting it's all gravy.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 14 2010, 04:22 PM~17193569
> *You connect a USB cord to your camera and computer. when u take a photo it is transfered to your computer so u can instantly see it on a MUCH larger screen.
> *


not sure if the Canon one is different than the Nikon one but with the Canon you can shoot in Manual model from you computer. You can adjust your WB, ISO, Apeture, Shutter speed, focus and just everything. I have my camera teathered to my laptop


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 14 2010, 10:59 AM~17190351
> *Still the same shoot for the album company. This was in one tight ass location, a restroom to be exact. it was pink, pink, pink and I think a little more pink in the restroom. camera was my 5D, 24-70 lens, one photogenic light with a 30 grid on it on a stand lighting the models face and another photogenic light with another 30 grid on it on the floor by my feet to light the model's feet and bottom of the book. Both lights are powered with it's own 2x2 turbo battery and triggered with pocket wizards and my st-e2 to assist me with focusing. The final image was shot at ISO 400 at 1/80 sec at f6.3.
> 
> - tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how does that assit you with focusing? I was going to buy that thing over a year ago to use the infrared to trigger three 580 exII but figured out how to use one of the 580s for that instead.


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 14 2010, 12:18 PM~17191017
> *Ok just took some more time to play with the Camera Control Program. So far I love it. I get to see the photos pop out on my computer screen in a couple of seconds. This should help me out. I can make better judgement calls cuz i can see the photo WAY bigger then my 2.5" camera screen. I can also control my camera using my computer if i wanted to. Only problem right now is that I need a longer USB cord.
> 
> If u decide to use the program, please let me know if u like/don't like it.
> 
> PS.- This is for window users. I found one for macs. let me know if u need a link.
> *


JUST DOWNLOADED IT, HAVE NO IDEA WHAT I'M DOING BUT AM MESSING AROUND WITH SOME PHOTOS HAVE NO IDEA HOW TO USE PHOTOSHOP


----------



## BOUNZIN

first photo i imported


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 14 2010, 03:18 PM~17192816
> *I know exactly what you are talking about. When I shot for BLVD, Chuca and I showed Elliot how to shoot tethered with digital and Macs. Damn that took me way back. The attached image below was shot tethered straight to a computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what was this pic shot for?? Portfolio work or for a magazine?


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Apr 15 2010, 01:33 PM~17202454
> *what was this pic shot for?? Portfolio work or for a magazine?
> *



That image was for an editorial for BLVD Magazine back in the day and it just never got around to running, along with a few other shoots. That particular image was for the model, she had some pay site back then and she wanted some nudes so we accommodated, what can you say, TOUCH JOB!!

t


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 15 2010, 02:21 PM~17203523
> *That image was for an editorial for BLVD Magazine back in the day and it just never got around to running, along with a few other shoots. That particular image was for the model, she had some pay site back then and she wanted some nudes so we accommodated, what can you say, TOUCH JOB!!
> 
> t
> *


lol i was gonna say... nudity...... in BLVD magazine.... :wow:


----------



## frameoffz

:wave: 
whats up twotonz


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

I have always been a true to heart believer that the true photographers know and understand the use of light and creation of shadows. How to balance out the length of exposures with the intensity or there lack of light. That photoshop should not be a crutch but an added weapon to your arsenal of mental creativity. I have always been asked by many photographers - how did you shoot that? what steps in photoshop did you take to create that? when in all honesty it just broke down to lighting it correctly or creatively. There are many things that are also better off left lit naturally but you would still have to know your reciprocity laws of balancing light and exposures. Never, never, ever take a shot and walk away and say to yourself, ..."I'll fix it later in photoshop." With all this being said I do believe that photoshop is very important in what needs to be either enhanced or corrected. I can not say that I know much on the subject for I just recently started to use it myself and love it, but still have to have a great image to begin with. Here is a link that a good friend of mine sent me today for an introduction to the new photoshop coming out next month, CS5. Hope you all enjoy and sorry for the long posting.

- tony valadez


http://www.photoshopuser.com/cs5/live/replay/day1-part1


----------



## SouthsideLife

:biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 15 2010, 08:17 AM~17200262
> *No problem. I was gonna buy the Nikon software but it's $180. I also just tried it on a laptop running Windows Vista. Didn't work. On my desktop running Windows 7, it work great with my D80.
> *



It worked on my Vista on my desktop....haven't tried the laptop yet.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 15 2010, 08:34 PM~17206631
> *It worked on my Vista on my desktop....haven't tried the laptop yet.
> *


What camera? I used a D80. I think it might work with more recent cameras


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 15 2010, 07:42 PM~17206720
> *What camera? I used a D80. I think it might work with more recent cameras
> *



D300...maybe that's why


----------



## BigMandoAZ

here is something i shot today


----------



## Sonny P

Some cool creative shots guys, haven't been in here for a while but I've been mostly shooting people lately.


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Apr 16 2010, 05:03 AM~17207708
> *Some cool creative shots guys, haven't been in here for a while but I've been mostly shooting people lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shot.


----------



## FreDay

Low budget macro test, 50mm + close-up lens


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 15 2010, 07:20 PM~17204646
> *I have always been a true to heart believer that the true photographers know and understand the use of light and creation of shadows. How to balance out the length of exposures with the intensity or there lack of light. That photoshop should not be a crutch but an added weapon to your arsenal of mental creativity. I have always been asked by many photographers - how did you shoot that? what steps in photoshop did you take to create that? when in all honesty it just broke down to lighting it correctly or creatively. There are many things that are also better off left lit naturally but you would still have to know your reciprocity laws of balancing light and exposures. Never, never, ever take a shot and walk away and say to yourself, ..."I'll fix it later in photoshop." With all this being said I do believe that photoshop is very important in what needs to be either enhanced or corrected. I can not say that I know much on the subject for I just recently started to use it myself and love it, but still have to have a great image to begin with. Here is a link that a good friend of mine sent me today for an introduction to the new photoshop coming out next month, CS5. Hope you all enjoy and sorry for the long posting.
> 
> - tony valadez
> http://www.photoshopuser.com/cs5/live/replay/day1-part1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


well said :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO

Btw Photoshop CS5 is out already


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 15 2010, 04:20 PM~17204646
> *I have always been a true to heart believer that the true photographers know and understand the use of light and creation of shadows. How to balance out the length of exposures with the intensity or there lack of light. That photoshop should not be a crutch but an added weapon to your arsenal of mental creativity. I have always been asked by many photographers - how did you shoot that? what steps in photoshop did you take to create that? when in all honesty it just broke down to lighting it correctly or creatively. There are many things that are also better off left lit naturally but you would still have to know your reciprocity laws of balancing light and exposures. Never, never, ever take a shot and walk away and say to yourself, ..."I'll fix it later in photoshop." With all this being said I do believe that photoshop is very important in what needs to be either enhanced or corrected. I can not say that I know much on the subject for I just recently started to use it myself and love it, but still have to have a great image to begin with. Here is a link that a good friend of mine sent me today for an introduction to the new photoshop coming out next month, CS5. Hope you all enjoy and sorry for the long posting.
> 
> - tony valadez
> http://www.photoshopuser.com/cs5/live/replay/day1-part1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: That's my next step is to learn about lighting. I love coming to this and see ALL the great work EVERYONE on here does!! Keep it up!!


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 14 2010, 07:44 PM~17194920
> *:cheesy:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## PROVOK

I have an idea. Post up self-portraits. If u don't have any, well go shoot one right now.










Shot this for class. i used 2 500w lights in softboxes. one camera right and the other camera left behind.


----------



## PROVOK

This is a girl that was in my class. she ended up being pretty cool. shot her a couple of times. here she came over to the crib with another classmate (Reggie). i set up the lights and she asked if i was ready. i said yes and she just took off her clothes. caught me by suprise but i just started shooting. she didn't want any nude shots so i handed her the rags.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 16 2010, 11:28 AM~17211819
> *This is a girl that was in my class. she ended up being pretty cool. shot her a couple of times. here she came over to the crib with another classmate (Reggie). i set up the lights and she asked if i was ready. i said yes and she just took off her clothes. caught me by suprise but i just started shooting. she didn't want any nude shots so i handed her the rags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCKING NICE PICS BRO. I'M LOVIN IT.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 16 2010, 10:41 AM~17211925
> *FUCKING NICE PICS BRO. I'M LOVIN IT.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK

More photos for my class. shot these with my Canon film camera. I think a good way to get better at taking photos is to shoot film. i need to pull my Canon out again. This is my homegirl MsDani. I'm using light from a window on these. I also have a light bulb on but not sure if it's addind to the photo. once again i used the rags as props. i miss shooting her.


----------



## MikeS

Very nice shots PROVOK !!


----------



## PROVOK

Ok I have a question for the people that shoot pro. I have someone that wants me to shoot them for a CD cover and fliers. Since I'm not selling them prints, how should I charge?


----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 16 2010, 11:04 AM~17212093
> *More photos for my class. shot these with my Canon film camera. I think a good way to get better at taking photos is to shoot film. i need to pull my Canon out again. This is my homegirl MsDani. I'm using light from a window on these. I also have a light bulb on but not sure if it's addind to the photo. once again i used the rags as props. i miss shooting her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL Miss you Provok!!! =)


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 16 2010, 02:58 PM~17213035
> *Ok I have a question for the people that shoot pro. I have someone that wants me to shoot them for a CD cover and fliers. Since I'm not selling them prints, how should I charge?
> *


You need to charge accordingly. I usually charge a session fee plus prints or cd. The cd normally runs around $100-$150 providing they are high res. If its low res then you would charge much less. Something to go by.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Here are my self portraits. I'm not a very good model,  I prefer to be behind the camera. :biggrin: 
Taken at the Picaso Museum in Paris. Shot with tripod and self timer natural light no flash. 









Here is another one that I did for a class just using my point and shoot.








:wow:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 16 2010, 04:19 PM~17213594
> *Here are my self portraits. I'm not a very good model,   I prefer to be behind the camera.  :biggrin:
> Taken at the Picaso Museum in Paris. Shot with tripod and self timer natural light no flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another one that I did for a class just using my point and shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


Come on Homer. Those aren't portraits. Gotta give us something better than that. Jump in front of your camera and say cheese. :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 16 2010, 03:23 PM~17213629
> *Come on Homer. Those aren't portraits. Gotta give us something better than that. Jump in front of your camera and say cheese. :biggrin:
> *


I'll try to shoot some later this weekend. While looking through my photbucket I came across this pic I made for the same class as the last one. All the parts to this pic was shot with my HP point and shoot while I was in DC a couple years ago.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Im not the best photographer(still new & learning) but here's something new that i just wanted to post


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 16 2010, 04:15 PM~17214488
> *Im not the best photographer(still new & learning) but here's something new that i just wanted to post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Linc!


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 16 2010, 12:58 PM~17213035
> *Ok I have a question for the people that shoot pro. I have someone that wants me to shoot them for a CD cover and fliers. Since I'm not selling them prints, how should I charge?
> *


So basically you'll shoot photos of them, then give a copy of the images to the person who's going to design the album cover and fliers (but otherwise not contributing to the final album cover/flier designs)? In that case I'd recommend you go with what MAAANDO said.

If you'll be doing a photo shoot then providing them with the album cover or fliers, I normally do a package deal (say, a shoot alone costs "$A", a cover "$B", fliers "$C" but the whole package together comes out to a little less than $A+B+C. It's worked before to encourage people to get more. Just my 2 cents


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 16 2010, 04:41 AM~17210131
> *Btw Photoshop CS5 is out already
> *



I've been watching that.....I'll have to wait and find the free download.....


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 16 2010, 01:00 PM~17213048
> *LOL Miss you Provok!!! =)
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Apr 16 2010, 02:12 PM~17213548-->
> 
> 
> 
> You need to charge accordingly. I usually charge a session fee plus prints or cd. The cd normally runs around $100-$150 providing they are high res. If its low res then you would charge much less. Something to go by.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sonny P_@Apr 16 2010, 05:52 PM~17215349
> *So basically you'll shoot photos of them, then give a copy of the images to the person who's going to design the album cover and fliers (but otherwise not contributing to the final album cover/flier designs)? In that case I'd recommend you go with what MAAANDO said.
> 
> If you'll be doing a photo shoot then providing them with the album cover or fliers, I normally do a package deal (say, a shoot alone costs "$A", a cover "$B", fliers "$C" but the whole package together comes out to a little less than $A+B+C. It's worked before to encourage people to get more. Just my 2 cents
> *


thanks guys


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Apr 16 2010, 07:49 PM~17215324
> *Nice Linc!
> *


----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 16 2010, 08:18 PM~17216490
> *:biggrin:
> *


Wish I was still in the H


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Apr 16 2010, 08:59 PM~17216775
> *Wish I was still in the H
> *


i still want to hit up SA


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 16 2010, 07:58 PM~17213035
> *Ok I have a question for the people that shoot pro. I have someone that wants me to shoot them for a CD cover and fliers. Since I'm not selling them prints, how should I charge?
> *


Depends on a lot of things.I charge $50 an hour for portrait shoots. excluding prints and if I shoot film excluding film costs etc.


----------



## stilldownivlife

> I have an idea. Post up self-portraits. If u don't have any, well go shoot one right now.
> 
> 
> here is mine - wifey took a pic of me recently and i played with it in photoshop


----------



## PROVOK

another self-port. testing out the tethering software.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

I'm looking to get a film camera but want to be able to still use my nikon lenses. Any sugestions on a reasonable priced film camera to start with. I have an older Nikon N6006 that needs a repair and and may just start with that unless I find a good deal on somthing else.


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 17 2010, 01:56 PM~17221457
> *I'm looking to get a film camera but want to be able to still use my nikon lenses. Any sugestions on a reasonable priced film camera to start with. I have an older Nikon N6006 that needs a repair and and may just start with that unless I find a good deal on somthing else.
> *


I have an older Minolta that you can have for free, hit me up at 281-979-9792.
I had a Pentax k1000 but gave it to my lil bro, man I loved how B&W would come out on that format!


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Apr 17 2010, 06:27 PM~17222670
> *I have an older Minolta that you can have for free,  hit me up at 281-979-9792.
> I had a Pentax k1000 but gave it to my lil bro, man I loved how B&W would come out on that format!
> *


Cool I'll hit you up.


----------



## HMART1970

Wifey took the pic reluctantly, lol!!! :biggrin: 










Bubba Gumps in Santa Monica


----------



## HMART1970

playing in photoshop.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 17 2010, 08:45 AM~17220255
> *another self-port. testing out the tethering software.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How are those prints mounted? Are those frames with glass?


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 17 2010, 08:22 PM~17223823
> *How are those prints mounted?  Are those frames with glass?
> *


yes with glass. they are borderless frame i bought at wal-mart. best frames at a great price bro. trust me. i have smaller frames i bought for 3x the price i don't use anymore since i got this. they are 11x17 and cost $4 each


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 17 2010, 07:26 PM~17223846
> *yes with glass. they are borderless frame i bought at wal-mart. best frames at a great price bro. trust me. i have smaller frames i bought for 3x the price i don't use anymore since i got this. they are 11x17 and cost $4 each
> *



I'm gonna have to go cop me some...11x17? That's kind of a weird size...I like the borderless though.


----------



## Primo S.

these r my black & white film pics 
let me know what y'all think uffin: :nicoderm: :x:
















this is my wife :0 :0 :0 :nono:


----------



## Primo S.

my kids
















i didn't ask him 2 pose, that just my son being himself just chill'n


----------



## Primo S.

my truck in the alley at 4oclock n the morning


----------



## Primo S.

my club








"PLAINVIEW ALL DAY EVERYDAY"


----------



## Primo S.

FATHER & SON


----------



## 96_impalass




----------



## 96_impalass




----------



## Primo S.

THIS 1 FOR THE "CHOLAS"
























DICKIES & CHUCK'S


----------



## Primo S.




----------



## 96_impalass




----------



## Primo S.

"SMOKE-BREAK"


----------



## 96_impalass




----------



## 96_impalass




----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Primo S._@Apr 17 2010, 07:47 PM~17223960
> *my kids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didn't ask him 2 pose, that just my son being himself just chill'n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Really diggin the lat two...


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 17 2010, 08:27 PM~17223854
> *I'm gonna have to go cop me some...11x17?  That's kind of a weird size...I like the borderless though.
> *


11x17 is better then 11x14. too much is cropped out to make a photo11x14. i think most DSLR have a ratio of 2:3.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 17 2010, 10:40 PM~17225278
> *11x17 is better then 11x14. too much is cropped out to make a photo11x14. i think most DSLR have a ratio of 2:3.
> *



Where did you print them?


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 17 2010, 11:41 PM~17225282
> *Where did you print them?
> *


at the crib. got an Epson printer that prints up to 13x19. i just can't find any frames that size so i stuck to 11x17. the printer was on sale $120 off so i bought it. it's a great printer. Epson Stylus photo 1400. I wanted to get the 1900 but i din't have the $$$$. Now i want one that prints bigger.


----------



## PROVOK

i went :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: last night. photos up soon.


----------



## PROVOK

First half of the shoot. we shot in the dark. used her headlights so i could focus. i thought it was gonna be bad but i think it turned out pretty good. enjoy.

uncensored photos here


----------



## PROVOK

here's 2 more for now


----------



## BigMandoAZ

ONE FROM YESTERDAY TUCSON FINEST PICNIC


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## MikeS

No shooting today, took the skateboard out for a spin.

:biggrin:


----------



## azphotoz

ALL PICS SHOT WITH THE CANON REBEL T1I


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Wife-E

Here's my self portrait from lastnight with "The Shoes"


----------



## Primo S.

HEY "ITSONLYME"
I ENJOY CHECKIN OUT YOU PICS. AT THAT EVERYBODIES PICS.
:thumbsup:
I LIKE YOUR SELF PORTRAIT. MIND IF I ASK HOW U TOOK IT


----------



## Primo S.

" IN LOVING MEMORY TO ALL OF OUR FAMILIES & LOVED ONES"


----------



## Primo S.

MY MOM VISITING MY ABUELITA ON MOTHERDAY LAST YEAR
:tears: :angel: :tears: :angel:


----------



## Primo S.

CLOSE-UP OF MY DAUGHTER.


----------



## Primo S.

MORE OF MY SON


----------



## Primo S.

MY WIFE & OUR BOXER MIKLO.








ALL THESE PICS WERE TAKEN WITH MY 35MM CANON EOS ELAN,
& MY NIKON 5005. AND IFORD BLACK&WHITE 200 FILM  uffin:


----------



## 77doba

heres some pics i took this weekend...


----------



## GRS-HPR

> _Originally posted by azphotoz_@Apr 19 2010, 07:28 AM~17228936
> *ALL PICS SHOT WITH THE CANON REBEL T1I
> 
> 
> 
> *


firme inspiresme to do somethin


----------



## TopDogg

"Hittin switches"


----------



## Knightstalker

:biggrin:


----------



## nobueno




----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 18 2010, 11:28 PM~17233938
> *"Hittin switches"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice one Al! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

my nephew


----------



## PROVOK

second half of my shoot on saturday


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 19 2010, 08:48 AM~17235846
> *second half of my shoot on saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice!


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 19 2010, 08:26 AM~17235207
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 19 2010, 10:26 AM~17235207
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awesome shot Jae! :wave:


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 19 2010, 09:48 AM~17235846
> *second half of my shoot on saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

don't know if I posted any of these but from a recent engagement session.

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

and a few from her bridal session..

tony valadez


----------



## BigMandoAZ

practice shoot I did with Imperials on Sunday!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg

GREAT pics Mando!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 19 2010, 06:49 PM~17241350
> *GREAT pics Mando!
> *



Thanks Homie!


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 19 2010, 06:32 PM~17241132
> *practice shoot I did with Imperials on Sunday!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweet shots as usual


----------



## nobueno

One from Saturday's shoot.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 19 2010, 08:16 PM~17242203
> *One from Saturday's shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats niiiiice!  :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 19 2010, 06:32 PM~17241132
> *practice shoot I did with Imperials on Sunday!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice Mando, love the locations. :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 19 2010, 06:32 PM~17241132
> *practice shoot I did with Imperials on Sunday!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



  These Shots are Just Poetic


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 15 2010, 08:53 PM~17207562
> *here is something i shot today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is a freakin tight ass pic!


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 9 2010, 07:53 AM~17143329
> *I didnt even realize it was out. Got any pics of my feature? Might be the last one i do for LRM.
> *


You shot the fleetwood right? Do you have any more pics? interior? :biggrin:


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 19 2010, 06:32 PM~17241132
> *practice shoot I did with Imperials on Sunday!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: Nice!!


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 19 2010, 03:27 PM~17239232
> *don't know if I posted any of these but from a recent engagement session.
> 
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love seening your Pictures!! I did my first engagment shoot this past weekend. Cant wait till mine are like your quality of work!! :biggrin:


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 18 2010, 06:14 AM~17226291
> *First half of the shoot. we shot in the dark. used her headlights so i could focus. i thought it was gonna be bad but i think it turned out pretty good. enjoy.
> 
> uncensored photos here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your pics are bad ass!! I'm gonna have to see if one of my friends will let me practice taking these kinds of shots! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 18 2010, 09:38 AM~17227299
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: LOVE IT!!


----------



## TopDogg

:biggrin:


----------



## Wife-E

Here are a couple from Saturday, my first time getting paid for what I love to do!! :biggrin: ....let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 18 2010, 11:28 PM~17233938
> *"Hittin switches"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like this one :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Apr 20 2010, 01:23 AM~17244062
> *You shot the fleetwood right? Do you have any more pics? interior?  :biggrin:
> *


Yes I did. Here is the flickr set on the car. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/shutterboxpho...57622030366198/


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 20 2010, 07:34 AM~17245501
> *Yes I did. Here is the flickr set on the car.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/shutterboxpho...57622030366198/
> *



Nice pics MAAANDO! That Caddy is sick!


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 20 2010, 05:34 AM~17245501
> *Yes I did. Here is the flickr set on the car.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/shutterboxpho...57622030366198/
> *


That's a nice caddy! and your pics are tight!


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by Primo S._@Apr 18 2010, 05:27 PM~17229979
> *HEY "ITSONLYME"
> I ENJOY CHECKIN OUT YOU PICS. AT THAT EVERYBODIES PICS.
> :thumbsup:
> I LIKE YOUR SELF PORTRAIT. MIND IF I ASK HOW U TOOK IT
> *


Thank you, I appreciate it. I used a Tripod. Shutter was at 5", F8. I had the timer set for 10 seconds :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

It's always a pleasure seeing the talent in this thread. :thumbsup: 

---

Sorry I haven't posted in this thread for a while. I've been a little busy with work and lucky for me, that work consist of taking photos. 

Here are some examples of the latest things I've been shooting.

Feature I'm working on:



--

In the studio with my friend Megan:


---

There's a lot more stuff where that came from, just got to wait a bit. But I'll post whenever I can.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Apr 19 2010, 10:52 PM~17244326
> *Here are a couple from Saturday, my first time getting paid for what I love to do!!  :biggrin: ....let me know what you guys think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Apr 20 2010, 10:43 AM~17247164
> *It's always a pleasure seeing the talent in this thread.  :thumbsup:
> 
> ---
> 
> Sorry I haven't posted in this thread for a while. I've been a little busy with work and lucky for me, that work consist of taking photos.
> 
> Here are some examples of the latest things I've been shooting.
> 
> Feature I'm working on:
> 
> --
> 
> In the studio with my friend Megan:
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> There's a lot more stuff where that came from, just got to wait a bit. But I'll post whenever I can.
> *


i was wondering about u. great shots.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 20 2010, 10:06 AM~17247387
> *i was wondering about u. great shots.
> *


Thanks. 

Here is the last one for today.

Tarah Marie:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife+Apr 20 2010, 09:01 AM~17245620-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics MAAANDO! That Caddy is sick!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks man. I was still learning then.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-My95Fleety_@Apr 20 2010, 09:57 AM~17245842
> *That's a nice caddy! and your pics are tight!
> *


Thanks. I appreciate it. :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 19 2010, 07:32 PM~17241132
> *practice shoot I did with Imperials on Sunday!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Very well done and I have to say that the last one with the convertible 63 is very well produced.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Apr 19 2010, 11:52 PM~17244326
> *Here are a couple from Saturday, my first time getting paid for what I love to do!!  :biggrin: ....let me know what you guys think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



very good for your first time, keep practicing and have the couples do natural things, even if you have to ask them to do it over and over and over as long as the shot is not too posed and more in the moment.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Here is this from today. Contracted to shoot a ground breaking event for Honda.

tony valadez


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 19 2010, 07:32 PM~17241132
> *practice shoot I did with Imperials on Sunday!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 nice!


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Apr 19 2010, 11:52 PM~17244326
> *Here are a couple from Saturday, my first time getting paid for what I love to do!!  :biggrin: ....let me know what you guys think!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congratulations on your first paid shoot  . Hope there's more to come


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc+Apr 20 2010, 10:43 AM~17247164-->
> 
> 
> 
> It's always a pleasure seeing the talent in this thread.  :thumbsup:
> 
> ---
> 
> Sorry I haven't posted in this thread for a while. I've been a little busy with work and lucky for me, that work consist of taking photos.
> 
> Here are some examples of the latest things I've been shooting.
> 
> Feature I'm working on:
> 
> --
> 
> In the studio with my friend Megan:
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> There's a lot more stuff where that came from, just got to wait a bit. But I'll post whenever I can.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 20 2010, 01:26 PM~17248607
> *very good for your first time, keep practicing and have the couples do natural things, even if you have to ask them to do it over and over and over as long as the shot is not too posed and more in the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Always nice to see more work from you guys, I hope to start shooting professionally full-time again soon, but lately it's been mostly shows and concerts on the side. Anyone have advice on good paths to take for breaking back in? I want to hit the ground running


----------



## ~SCORT~

> practice shoot I did with Imperials on Sunday!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quo
> 
> Your pics are simply amazing!!! I'm a huge fan & just now got into photography myself, so I have to ask...how do you get such clear & perfect color popped photos? I will be taking alot of car photos this summer now that its cruisin season here in Louisville & would love to have some awesome shots that "pop" like yours. I only do this for the love of capturing memorable moments not planning to make a future in it-just love having a respectable hobby. Any advice would be appreciated. THANKS, Ang


----------



## 72 kutty

Here's a couple from a little import show I just hit up last weekend...very little editing


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*My Homie Tylers car from a show in 08 *


----------



## sshayndell12

Nice topic,I have use the 3D for almost year now and I would like to use it more. 
_____________________________________________
Offerte Elba


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Apr 20 2010, 10:36 AM~17247617
> *Thanks.
> 
> Here is the last one for today.
> 
> Tarah Marie:
> 
> *


That's a nice one!


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 20 2010, 09:08 PM~17253440


Resize niccah :cheesy:


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Apr 20 2010, 09:43 AM~17247164
> *It's always a pleasure seeing the talent in this thread.  :thumbsup:
> 
> ---
> 
> Sorry I haven't posted in this thread for a while. I've been a little busy with work and lucky for me, that work consist of taking photos.
> 
> Here are some examples of the latest things I've been shooting.
> 
> Feature I'm working on:
> 
> --
> 
> In the studio with my friend Megan:
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> There's a lot more stuff where that came from, just got to wait a bit. But I'll post whenever I can.
> *


  nice work carlos


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*Bullet Proof & BIG UCE*


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 20 2010, 01:29 PM~17248634
> *Here is this from today. Contracted to shoot a ground breaking event for Honda.
> 
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats!!


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro+Apr 20 2010, 09:55 AM~17247282-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 12:26 PM~17248607
> *very good for your first time, keep practicing and have the couples do natural things, even if you have to ask them to do it over and over and over as long as the shot is not too posed and more in the moment.
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you very much for your feedback!! I really appreciate it!! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sonny P_@Apr 20 2010, 04:15 PM~17250623
> *Congratulations on your first paid shoot   . Hope there's more to come
> *


Thank you! I'm doing another one this week for a local artist. And a another this weeked, so I'm excited!!


----------



## Knightstalker

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com+Apr 20 2010, 12:26 PM~17248607-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 20 2010, 12:29 PM~17248634
> *Here is this from today. Contracted to shoot a ground breaking event for Honda.
> 
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very Nice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Apr 21 2010, 06:05 AM~17256779
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :420:


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON+Apr 20 2010, 09:28 PM~17254652-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DREAM [email protected] 21 2010, 12:27 AM~17256125
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DREAM [email protected] 21 2010, 12:33 AM~17256146
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DREAM [email protected] 21 2010, 12:36 AM~17256159
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DREAM ON_@Apr 21 2010, 12:43 AM~17256190
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DREAM ON you take some bad ass pics!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Im pretty sure someone already asked this, but what kind of camera/lens do you use.?


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Apr 21 2010, 06:41 AM~17256967
> *DREAM ON you take some bad ass pics!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Im pretty sure someone already asked this, but what kind of camera/lens do you use.?
> *


X2


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Apr 20 2010, 05:30 PM~17250750
> *Always nice to see more work from you guys, I hope to start shooting professionally full-time again soon, but lately it's been mostly shows and concerts on the side. Anyone have advice on good paths to take for breaking back in? I want to hit the ground running
> *


Thanks for the kind words Sonny - my suggestion would be to find something that you like to shoot and pursue every avenue possible down that route. If you like shooting shows and concerts contact every place that those images can be utilized in from the bands, to club and bar owners. Whomever does the lighting for those facilities love to get photos of their lighting set ups for their portfolios, bar and club owners always are looking for images of their facilities for their sites and promotional pieces, etc. etc. etc. I myself do not do it that much but shooting kids is a serious money maker, weddings are good as well and corporate events are wonderful. Less creativity and the same amount of money. All depending how good your lighting and technical skills along with a very strong portfolio, there is always stock and commercial work which is where the real money is at. LRM and other car publications will pay around what? $150 - $300 to shoot a car, while companies like Mercesdes and Ford will pay up to $6,000 - $15,000 to shoot their cars. I understand having the love and passion for shooting for these magazines, been there done that, but they are the ones getting rich and making all the money. Plus love and passion does not put my daughter in private school and pay my mortgage. Go out and seek what you love to shoot and hustle at it. It will pay off in the end. 


- tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

A few more engagements and I apologize in advance if I have posted these before.

- tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## eastlos76cadi

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 21 2010, 07:13 AM~17257111
> *Thanks for the kind words Sonny - my suggestion would be to find something that you like to shoot and pursue every avenue possible down that route. If you like shooting shows and concerts contact every place that those images can be utilized in from the bands, to club and bar owners. Whomever does the lighting for those facilities love to get photos of their lighting set ups for their portfolios, bar and club owners always are looking for images of their facilities for their sites and promotional pieces, etc. etc. etc. I myself do not do it that much but shooting kids is a serious money maker, weddings are good as well and corporate events are wonderful. Less creativity and the same amount of money. All depending how good your lighting and technical skills along with a very strong portfolio, there is always stock and commercial work which is where the real money is at. LRM and other car publications will pay around what? $150 - $300 to shoot a car, while companies like Mercesdes and Ford will pay up to $6,000 - $15,000 to shoot their cars. I understand having the love and passion for shooting for these magazines, been there done that, but they are the ones getting rich and making all the money. Plus love and passion does not put my daughter in private school and pay my mortgage. Go out and seek what you love to shoot and hustle at it. It will pay off in the end.
> - tony valadez
> *


I applaud you for these words tony.Well said.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 21 2010, 09:19 AM~17257137
> *A few more engagements and I apologize in advance if I have posted these before.
> 
> - tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Please. No need to apologize for anything. 
We all love your works of art. .....!!!!!!


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 21 2010, 08:13 AM~17257111
> *Thanks for the kind words Sonny - my suggestion would be to find something that you like to shoot and pursue every avenue possible down that route. If you like shooting shows and concerts contact every place that those images can be utilized in from the bands, to club and bar owners. Whomever does the lighting for those facilities love to get photos of their lighting set ups for their portfolios, bar and club owners always are looking for images of their facilities for their sites and promotional pieces, etc. etc. etc. I myself do not do it that much but shooting kids is a serious money maker, weddings are good as well and corporate events are wonderful. Less creativity and the same amount of money. All depending how good your lighting and technical skills along with a very strong portfolio, there is always stock and commercial work which is where the real money is at. LRM and other car publications will pay around what? $150 - $300 to shoot a car, while companies like Mercesdes and Ford will pay up to $6,000 - $15,000 to shoot their cars. I understand having the love and passion for shooting for these magazines, been there done that, but they are the ones getting rich and making all the money. Plus love and passion does not put my daughter in private school and pay my mortgage. Go out and seek what you love to shoot and hustle at it. It will pay off in the end.
> - tony valadez
> *


Couldn't had said it better my self tony. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon

Its been a while on lil .Great pictures all around ladies/gentlemen :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Thanks everyone, I wish all of you nothing but the best at what you do.

- tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 21 2010, 09:25 AM~17257601
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Love this shot tony.


Here is 2 of mine to contrib


----------



## Ecalderon

@ school working with other photographers and lights.


----------



## eastlos76cadi

Excellent work tony & ecalderon .Love your work !


----------



## PROVOK

one of my couple shots. my sis and bro-in-law


----------



## PROVOK

keep up the great work everyone. i come to this topic everyday now.


----------



## eastlos76cadi

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 19 2010, 08:48 AM~17235846
> *second half of my shoot on saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great lightning provok.
Great work.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

random wedding pics.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 21 2010, 08:13 AM~17257111
> *Thanks for the kind words Sonny - my suggestion would be to find something that you like to shoot and pursue every avenue possible down that route. If you like shooting shows and concerts contact every place that those images can be utilized in from the bands, to club and bar owners. Whomever does the lighting for those facilities love to get photos of their lighting set ups for their portfolios, bar and club owners always are looking for images of their facilities for their sites and promotional pieces, etc. etc. etc. I myself do not do it that much but shooting kids is a serious money maker, weddings are good as well and corporate events are wonderful. Less creativity and the same amount of money. All depending how good your lighting and technical skills along with a very strong portfolio, there is always stock and commercial work which is where the real money is at. LRM and other car publications will pay around what? $150 - $300 to shoot a car, while companies like Mercesdes and Ford will pay up to $6,000 - $15,000 to shoot their cars. I understand having the love and passion for shooting for these magazines, been there done that, but they are the ones getting rich and making all the money. Plus love and passion does not put my daughter in private school and pay my mortgage. Go out and seek what you love to shoot and hustle at it. It will pay off in the end.
> - tony valadez
> *


Thanks for the advice. I used to shoot weddings, quinceaneras, obviously car shows, and do some shoots on the side but soon when I'm able to get going again I want to move ahead with a plan that will really allow me to provide for myself and build a good financial future. So I was wondering what was out there. Your answer really helps


----------



## sdropnem

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 21 2010, 07:20 AM~17257571
> *Thanks everyone, I wish all of you nothing but the best at what you do.
> 
> - tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## RedDog

So yesturday I went to my local Sams Club to get some pictures I of my daughter printed. When I went to pick them up, they wouldn't give them to me. They said, "these pictures are copywritten". I looked at the associate and said, "WTF? What do you mean they are copywritten"? He tells me, 'a professional took these pics". I busted up laughing. I told him that I took the pictures. So he tells me, "prove it". I told him, "what do you want me to do, bring you the camera and the memory card?" He says, "that will work". LMAO. Now these pictures aren't the best pics I've taken, but come on give me a break. Anybody else ever have issues getting pics printed. Here are 2 pics that I was printing.


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Apr 21 2010, 11:50 AM~17259442
> *So yesturday I went to my local Sams Club to get some pictures I of my daughter printed. When I went to pick them up, they wouldn't give them to me. They said, "these pictures are copywritten". I looked at the associate and said, "WTF? What do you mean they are copywritten"? He tells me, 'a professional took these pics". I busted up laughing. I told him that I took the pictures. So he tells me, "prove it". I told him, "what do you want me to do, bring you the camera and the memory card?" He says, "that will work". LMAO. Now these pictures aren't the best pics I've taken, but come on give me a break. Anybody else ever have issues getting pics printed. Here are 2 pics that I was printing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'VE NEVER ADD THAT PROBLEM BUT IT COULD BE BECAUSE OF YOUR "VELASCO" MARK ON THE BOTTOM OF THE PICS


----------



## RedDog

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Apr 21 2010, 12:05 PM~17259543
> *I'VE NEVER ADD THAT PROBLEM BUT IT COULD BE BECAUSE OF YOUR "VELASCO" MARK ON THE BOTTOM OF THE PICS
> *


I took them without the Velasco on the bottom. I took the originals because I was getting 8x10's and didn't want them distorted, the pics that I posted have been sized.


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Apr 21 2010, 12:27 PM~17259717
> *I took them without the Velasco on the bottom. I took the originals because I was getting 8x10's and didn't want them distorted, the pics that I posted have been sized.
> *


THEN the guy at sams club is a moron :biggrin: by the way cool ass pics keep them coming


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Whats up everybody. just want to say thanks to all for the kind words on the recent photos I have posted. :biggrin: There is alot of talent in this thread and is good inspiration for me to go out and try to produce nice photos! :biggrin: Thanks again everyone and keep up the great work. :biggrin:


----------



## TuCamote

:biggrin:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## TuCamote

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TuCamote, 72 kutty


Sup Kutty


----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Apr 21 2010, 05:44 PM~17262897
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: TuCamote, 72 kutty
> Sup Kutty
> *



Sup man!


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ

:biggrin: MY SON EATING HIS ICE CREAM ACTING HARD :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg

Cypress Hill / B Real & Sen Dog at the warfield in San Fransisco 4/20/2010


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com+Apr 21 2010, 07:25 AM~17257601-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :worship:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ecalderon_@Apr 21 2010, 07:49 AM~17257786
> *Love this shot tony.
> Here is 2 of mine to contrib
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS

:0


----------



## GRS-HPR

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 22 2010, 02:56 PM~17266569
> *Cypress Hill / B Real & Sen Dog at the warfield in San Fransisco 4/20/2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  HAPPY 420 YALL


----------



## ~SCORT~




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Apr 22 2010, 01:01 AM~17267659
> *
> *



WHOA!! now that's what i'm talkin about!


----------



## ~SCORT~




----------



## azphotoz

PhotoShoot with N.W. PMM


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Here is one I took this past weekend at the totally Texas music fest by my house. Most people probally wont know or care who the guy on stage is but its an old country singer named Johnny Lee, he sang some of the songs from the Urban Cowboy (john travolta movie from the early 80s) sound track. 










Camera: Nikon D60 
Exposure: 0.017 sec (1/60) 
Aperture: f/1.8 
Focal Length: 35 mm 
Focal Length: 35.6 mm 
ISO Speed: 200 
Exposure Bias: 0 EV 
Flash: sb600, aimed up and to the left Auto, Fired, Return detected


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by RedDog_@Apr 21 2010, 12:50 PM~17259442
> *So yesturday I went to my local Sams Club to get some pictures I of my daughter printed. When I went to pick them up, they wouldn't give them to me. They said, "these pictures are copywritten". I looked at the associate and said, "WTF? What do you mean they are copywritten"? He tells me, 'a professional took these pics". I busted up laughing. I told him that I took the pictures. So he tells me, "prove it". I told him, "what do you want me to do, bring you the camera and the memory card?" He says, "that will work". LMAO. Now these pictures aren't the best pics I've taken, but come on give me a break. Anybody else ever have issues getting pics printed. Here are 2 pics that I was printing.
> 
> *


 I've had that happen before haha. One time I went to walgreens to pick up some prints from a family baptism, they didnt have my logo on them but they said I couldn't have them because they looked professionaly done. I politely thanked them for the compliment and said I'm the photographer, they were MY pictures. They said "it doesnt matter if they're pictures of your own family you can't print them out without the photographer's permission". I was also getting prints of my business fliers with my face on them advertising photography, and showed them a business card with the company logo, my id, everything and this conversation still went on for a long time. I know I look young but give me a break haha. I ended up showing everything to the manager and getting my camera from the car before they believed me. The whole thing took about 50 minutes before I left. 

Good thing is, before I left I signed a release with the store saying I AM the photographer and have rights over anything I have them print using my account and haven't had that problem since, just had to show ID each new time I came in. Did they let you do something like that at sam's club? Worth a shot.


----------



## Sonny P

The flyer:










recent shows:


----------



## ~SCORT~




----------



## El Alfonso

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 22 2010, 06:53 AM~17268708
> *WHOA!!  now that's what i'm talkin about!
> *


damn deleted my post uh? I wasn't showing any nipple or vagina but still got the pic deleted huh?funny how things work. Thanks for the compliment Tony you are the only photographer and the homie volo opinion that I respect.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Apr 22 2010, 12:19 PM~17272002
> *damn deleted my post uh? I wasn't showing any nipple or vagina but still got the pic deleted huh?funny how things work. Thanks for the compliment Tony you are the only photographer and the homie volo opinion that I respect.
> *


Thanks El Alfonso! :thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Apr 22 2010, 01:19 PM~17272002
> *damn deleted my post uh? I wasn't showing any nipple or vagina but still got the pic deleted huh?funny how things work. Thanks for the compliment Tony you are the only photographer and the homie volo opinion that I respect.
> *


Are you a pornagrapher or a photographer? :dunno:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Apr 22 2010, 02:19 PM~17272002
> *damn deleted my post uh? I wasn't showing any nipple or vagina but still got the pic deleted huh?funny how things work. Thanks for the compliment Tony you are the only photographer and the homie volo opinion that I respect.
> *



Interesting that your image did get taken down. Photography is very subjective and not one style or taste is meant for everyone. I thought your image was very seductive and I LIKED it, but on that same note I can understand how it could be viewed as inappropriate but it is what it is. Keep up the good work, keep posting and thanks for the kind words.

- tony valadez


----------



## TuCamote

My first sweet sixteen:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 21 2010, 09:36 AM~17258234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Tony, what kind of portable light do you use when shooting your wedding receptions? I attended a friends wedding and took my camera to kinda practice in low lit settings.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker

:cheesy:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@Apr 22 2010, 02:19 PM~17272002
> *damn deleted my post uh? I wasn't showing any nipple or vagina but still got the pic deleted huh?funny how things work. Thanks for the compliment Tony you are the only photographer and the homie volo opinion that I respect.
> *


now u see why i censor my photos on here. no big deal. i got a message from flickr to filter some of my photos. but like i told my instructor at school. "i shoot what i wantand, always will. if no one likes it. that's cool with me."


----------



## PROVOK

anyone play with Photoshop CS5 yet?


----------



## GRS-HPR

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 23 2010, 11:54 AM~17275045
> *anyone play with Photoshop CS5 yet?
> *


YEAH GOT PORTABLE VERSION THO I CANT SEEM TO GET H.D.R TO WORK :0


----------



## ~SCORT~

Our Caddy-The Blue DeVille


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by ~SCORT~_@Apr 23 2010, 10:33 AM~17280537
> *Our Caddy-The Blue DeVille
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE PICS! I LIKE THE SET-UP. REAL NICE!


----------



## sdropnem

Our Caddy-The Blue DeVille



















[/quote]


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Apr 22 2010, 10:42 PM~17276757
> *YEAH GOT PORTABLE VERSION THO I CANT SEEM TO GET H.D.R TO WORK :0
> *


Same here. I can't open raw files. Do u know what happen to image ready? I use it to make rollovers buttons. I don't know how to do it now


----------



## TuCamote

http://katz.cd/download/5574530/App/Adobe-Photoshop-CS5/








Portable Adobe Photoshop CS5 x32 pre-release | 122.68 MB

With the advent of Photoshop CS5 photographers have access to a function of the new generation to create images with high dynamic range (HDR). Combining pictures with different exposures in one HDR-image, Photoshop CS5 accurately retains the full range of key scenes. New technology allows the HDR Pro to eliminate spurious distortions and provides more precise control of the tone mapping. With features HDR rendering, users can simulate HDR-images using a single image, claim the developers.

In addition, Photoshop CS5 includes revolutionary tools to enhance the creative potential of users. Brand new drawing tools include a tool Mixer Brush, who mixes an infinite number of colors on one brush tool Bristle Tips, creating the effect of this smear brush. With Puppet Warp tool, users can change the position or view of any element of the image, for example, straightened his bent arm on the photos or adjust an image of the landscape to create a new spatial perspective.

OS: Windows XP, Vista, 7

Language: English

Size: 122.75 MB


----------



## FatAl 63

Man, everyone on here makes me want to shot more and more. Love all the great work everyone is posting up on this thread. Can't wait to jump up to Digital, for now heres some more of my B&W film prints. Scaned them so contrast may be a little off :happysad: Any feedback will help


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by ~SCORT~_@Apr 23 2010, 10:33 AM~17280537
> *Our Caddy-The Blue DeVille
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## PROVOK

just redid my website. please let me know what u think. the kid gallery is still not up so the link is dead. thanks

SIK Phtography


----------



## Sonny P

Is anyone here familiar with portable hard drives? I had one from my old computer taken out and put in a case so I could get my old pictures off without saving them from the internet, but can't get it to work. I wonder if maybe I'm missing a cord or something? all i have is the usb cord to connect it to the computer.

More from past shoots, not sure if i posted these up yet:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Apr 24 2010, 09:45 AM~17288254
> *Is anyone here familiar with portable hard drives? I had one from my old computer taken out and put in a case so I could get my old pictures off without saving them from the internet, but can't get it to work. I wonder if maybe I'm missing a cord or something? all i have is the usb cord to connect it to the computer.
> *


does it have a power cord?


----------



## ~SCORT~

Some pics from car shows summer 09


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 24 2010, 11:03 AM~17288040
> *just redid my website. please let me know what u think. the kid gallery is still not up so the link is dead. thanks
> 
> SIK Phtography
> *


I love it, what program you used for your galleries homie?


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Apr 24 2010, 05:20 PM~17290319
> *I love it, what program you used for your galleries homie?
> *


Adobe bridge in PS CS4


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 24 2010, 10:44 AM~17288574
> *does it have a power cord?
> *


I feel like it should, but it didnt come with one. I'll probably go back to the place where I got it and check. Took a look at the site, looks sick!


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Apr 24 2010, 08:33 PM~17291251
> *I feel like it should, but it didnt come with one. I'll probably go back to the place where I got it and check. Took a look at the site, looks sick!
> *


thanks


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 24 2010, 07:35 PM~17291262
> *thanks
> *


Site looks sick here's mine let me know what you think ....

My Photog Webpage


----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## bulletproofdesigns

Site looks sick here's mine let me know what you think ....

My Photog Webpage


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Apr 24 2010, 09:46 PM~17291339
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: 
Tell us more about this pic, specs and editing.


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 24 2010, 07:49 PM~17291363
> *:wow:
> Tell us more about this pic, specs and editing.
> *


photoshop blur and warm the pic with the filters


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

*FROM A SHOW IN YUMA LAST WEEK...WHAT U GUYS THINK?*


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## Amahury760

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Apr 25 2010, 02:00 AM~17293728
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE.. :0 OH THATS MY OLD LACC... :biggrin: LOOKS...SICK..


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Apr 24 2010, 08:39 PM~17291292
> *Site looks sick here's mine let me know what you think ....
> 
> My Photog Webpage
> *


 :thumbsup: Nice work.


----------



## PROVOK

Set-up shots using 2 speedlights and Apollo Softbox


----------



## JB602

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT+Apr 25 2010, 01:58 AM~17293725-->
> 
> 
> 
> *FROM A SHOW IN YUMA LAST WEEK...WHAT U GUYS THINK?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-POPEYE4RMGT_@Apr 25 2010, 02:00 AM~17293728
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice shots.........beautiful model!


----------



## ~SCORT~

Random shots from Louisville


----------



## downlowcali

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Apr 25 2010, 01:58 AM~17293725
> *FROM A SHOW IN YUMA LAST WEEK...WHAT U GUYS THINK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

I got some technical questions.

Below are two pics I took last night of party favors I made (the wine bottles and chocolate bars). These were made for my friend's girlfriend's birthday. 

I believe I shot these at an ISO of 800 and f3.5. I changed the white balance on both photos; second one being cloudy to give a warm look. I later adjusted the ISO to 1250 and messed around till I got some shots I liked. 

In a dim indoor restaurant environment, how would you guys have shot (in terms of adjustments)? What do I need to do to get the flash to kick in more? 

What are some recommendations for a flash?


FCE


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by Amahury760+Apr 25 2010, 02:07 AM~17293740-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE.. :0  OH THATS MY OLD LACC... :biggrin:  LOOKS...SICK..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JB602_@Apr 25 2010, 10:13 AM~17295144
> *nice shots.........beautiful model!
> *


THANX GUYS


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Apr 25 2010, 03:32 PM~17296681
> *I got some technical questions.
> 
> Below are two pics I took last night of party favors I made (the wine bottles and chocolate bars). These were made for my friend's girlfriend's birthday.
> 
> I believe I shot these at an ISO of 800 and f3.5. I changed the white balance on both photos; second one being cloudy to give a warm look. I later adjusted the ISO to 1250 and messed around till I got some shots I liked.
> 
> In a dim indoor restaurant environment, how would you guys have shot (in terms of adjustments)? What do I need to do to get the flash to kick in more?
> 
> What are some recommendations for a flash?
> FCE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Everyone has their own style and preferences for the best way to shoot, but I wouldn't recommend using a flash straight on the bottles. a harsh concentrated light will reflect back as a bright glare. I would suggest either using something else to light the bottles separately from the rest of the room (a light, a reflector, white panels, something wide and soft), or maybe point your flash up and bounce it off of a white ceiling. 

A large aperture looks like a good idea to keep your party favors in focus and not bring out to much distracting detail from the background, and if you do decide to light the objects separately from the rest of the room a fast shutter speed would help properly expose them.

Hope that helps


----------



## JB602

shot this afternoon in phx...


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 24 2010, 08:03 AM~17288040
> *just redid my website. please let me know what u think. the kid gallery is still not up so the link is dead. thanks
> 
> SIK Phtography
> *


Nice I liked it :thumbsup:


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Apr 25 2010, 01:58 AM~17293725
> *FROM A SHOW IN YUMA LAST WEEK...WHAT U GUYS THINK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Good shot Popeye!!


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Took a surprise and last minute trip to Houston yesterday. I put together a last minute shoot and will post the two images that were produced.

- tony valadez


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Apr 25 2010, 07:42 PM~17299291
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice set of the kids man :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com+Apr 25 2010, 09:42 PM~17300200-->
> 
> 
> 
> Took a surprise and last minute trip to Houston yesterday. I put together a last minute shoot and will post the two images that were produced.
> 
> - tony valadez
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-carsofabq_@Apr 25 2010, 09:44 PM~17300224
> *nice set of the kids man  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 25 2010, 08:46 PM~17300266
> *'70 convertible caddy shot in Houston.
> 
> - tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


really cool shot but that glare off that car in the back keeps catchin my eye and looks like you only took out half the power lines

I like the shot and the light you used and with the flare from the sun creates a really cool feel


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 25 2010, 08:46 PM~17300266
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like miss piggy but shes not thick anymore haha.
what kind of set up did you use


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Apr 25 2010, 09:48 PM~17300313
> *really cool shot but that glare off that car in the back keeps catchin my eye and looks like you only took out half the power lines
> 
> I like the shot and the light you used and with the flare from the sun creates a really cool feel
> *


Yeah, I had literally just set up and the freakin' police showed up and they said we had to leave but they were cool enough to let me get a few shots at least. I had to crop of the front of the car because they parked their cop cars right by the caddy and did not want to waste time moving the models car in the back for the sake of shooting fast and then leaving. I will fix the power lines and thanks for pointing that out. The pole was behind the model and now that I see it - it does look funky. I will repost it.

thanks

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Apr 25 2010, 09:58 PM~17300504
> *I like miss piggy but shes not thick anymore haha.
> what kind of set up did you use
> *



my Canon 5D and profoto ring flash


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 25 2010, 08:59 PM~17300527
> *Yeah, I had literally just set up and the freakin' police showed up and they said we had to leave but they were cool enough to let me get a few shots at least. I had to crop of the front of the car because they parked their cop cars right by the caddy and did not want to waste time moving the models car in the back for the sake of shooting fast and then leaving. I will fix the power lines and thanks for pointing that out. The pole was behind the model and now that I see it - it does look funky. I will repost it.
> 
> thanks
> 
> tony valadez
> *


Cops showin up always sucks, I was takin pics one night of a resturants neon sign and a cop stopped eating to come outside to see what I was doin. haha
Cool shots man, always have loved your work. You are an inspiration thanks for sharin.


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 25 2010, 09:01 PM~17300555
> *my Canon 5D and profoto ring flash
> *



Tony, I took this shot and thought I had plenty of light, but after downloading the pic, I saw that the right side of the model's face came out too dark. 
Do you use sun-reflective screens to avoid the "dark side" of faces, when shooting out doors?


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 25 2010, 10:33 PM~17301097
> *Tony, I took this shot and thought I had plenty of light, but after downloading the pic, I saw that the right side of the model's face came out too dark.
> Do you use sun-reflective screens to avoid the "dark side" of faces, when shooting out doors?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



No screens - just try to angle your shot as much as possible correctly to get even available light or when all possible use some sort of reflector or off camera flash countering the sun, that always helps me and normally use flash all the time.

t


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

crossed processed, funky version of it.

'70 convertible caddy


----------



## TopDogg

Thanks for the info Tony.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Apr 25 2010, 03:37 PM~17297444
> *Everyone has their own style and preferences for the best way to shoot, but I wouldn't recommend using a flash straight on the bottles. a harsh concentrated light will reflect back as a bright glare. I would suggest either using something else to light the bottles separately from the rest of the room (a light, a reflector, white panels, something wide and soft), or maybe point your flash up and bounce it off of a white ceiling.
> 
> A large aperture looks like a good idea to keep your party favors in focus and not bring out to much distracting detail from the background, and if you do decide to light the objects separately from the rest of the room a fast shutter speed would help properly expose them.
> 
> Hope that helps
> *


Thanks for the feedback. I understand different folks have different styles. I suppose my post was somewhat ambiguous. My question concerning light and settings was in regards to a dim lit room/restaurant in general with your usual sources of light (the drink bar, dim ceiling lights, neon sign in window, etc). 

I do agree with you about the flash on the bottles. I feel the need to get a flash for the Nikon and also a lens with a wider aperture than 3.5. I'm assuming that's what a handful of you professionals in this topic shoot with.


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 25 2010, 10:34 PM~17301840
> *crossed processed, funky version of it.
> 
> '70 convertible caddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now thats what Im talkin about even like the tilt in the view, adds to the vibe.


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 25 2010, 10:34 PM~17301840
> *crossed processed, funky version of it.
> 
> '70 convertible caddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: beautiful


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Apr 26 2010, 07:26 AM~17303826
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work Big Mike!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Apr 26 2010, 10:44 AM~17305542
> *:wow: beautiful
> *


X2! Always enjoy your work Tony!


----------



## Wife-E

My school project is due this week for "his shoes" here are a couple more i took, he loved horses....


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Apr 25 2010, 01:58 AM~17293725
> *FROM A SHOW IN YUMA LAST WEEK...WHAT U GUYS THINK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice one Popeye! When you coming back to LA? :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Apr 26 2010, 11:19 AM~17305938
> *My school project is due this week for "his shoes" here are a couple more i took, he loved horses....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice! I really enjoy your images.


----------



## nobueno

Some of mine from this past weekend.


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 25 2010, 11:34 PM~17301840
> *crossed processed, funky version of it.
> 
> '70 convertible caddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Apr 26 2010, 02:17 AM~17302908
> *Thanks for the feedback. I understand different folks have different styles. I suppose my post was somewhat ambiguous. My question concerning light and settings was in regards to a dim lit room/restaurant in general with your usual sources of light (the drink bar, dim ceiling lights, neon sign in window, etc).
> 
> I do agree with you about the flash on the bottles. I feel the need to get a flash for the Nikon and also a lens with a wider aperture than 3.5. I'm assuming that's what a handful of you professionals in this topic shoot with.
> *


Oh ok I see what you mean. If you need to make the best of available lighting one thing that comes to mind is putting the camera on a tripod and using a low iso setting (low noise) and a slow shutter speed so that the picture comes out well lit and you don't need to worry about holding it for a long time, but be careful not to have the tripod and camera reflected in the bottles. you used a good angle so that might help. 

Buying a new flash and lens wouldn't hurt, other lil photographers might have some good advice on where to spend your money depending on your needs.


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 26 2010, 12:27 PM~17306041
> *Some of mine from this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

Looking a free copy of Corel Paint Shop Pro Photo X2 my $$$$ been really tight lately ...

Hope someone can help


----------



## MikeS

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9lf67x2q

Hope this works for you.


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

hi :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 26 2010, 10:15 AM~17305897
> *Nice work Big Mike!
> *


thanks Jae! :biggrin:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Apr 26 2010, 01:44 PM~17307476
> *http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9lf67x2q
> 
> Hope this works for you.
> *



What program would i use to open the file


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 26 2010, 12:34 AM~17301840
> *crossed processed, funky version of it.
> 
> '70 convertible caddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So you were out shooting with Chuca.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 26 2010, 03:06 PM~17307745
> *So you were out shooting with Chuca.
> *



Yeahper, with Chuca. He's a good friend of mine and that's his Caddy.

t


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Looking good everyone! Here are couple shots from a shoot I did in Yuma, Az this past weekend. Bike is from La Raza Bike Club, Yuma, AZ


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Apr 26 2010, 07:26 AM~17303826
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Apr 25 2010, 01:58 AM~17293725
> *FROM A SHOW IN YUMA LAST WEEK...WHAT U GUYS THINK?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice! is she from Yuma?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Apr 25 2010, 05:09 PM~17297707
> *
> 
> shot this afternoon in phx...
> *



nice! Where are pics of your ride! That baby is clean! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 25 2010, 08:46 PM~17300266
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is a trippy pic! Looks real good! :biggrin:


----------



## Sonny P

> Looking good everyone! Here are couple shots from a shoot I did in Yuma, Az this past weekend. Bike is from La Raza Bike Club, Yuma, AZ


----------



## Rod Stewart




----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by INTRUDERS_PHXAZ_@Apr 21 2010, 11:25 PM~17265035
> *:biggrin: MY SON EATING HIS ICE CREAM ACTING HARD :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: I like this picture alot homie


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 26 2010, 04:11 PM~17308904
> *Looking good everyone! Here are couple shots from a shoot I did in Yuma, Az this past weekend. Bike is from La Raza Bike Club, Yuma, AZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awesome Bike  And equally sic Pic


----------



## crookedthoughts




----------



## bulletproofdesigns

looking for a serial # for corel draw graphics suite x5 hope someone can help


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Apr 26 2010, 12:30 PM~17307345
> *Oh ok I see what you mean. If you need to make the best of available lighting one thing that comes to mind is putting the camera on a tripod and using a low iso setting (low noise) and a slow shutter speed so that the picture comes out well lit and you don't need to worry about holding it for a long time, but be careful not to have the tripod and camera reflected in the bottles. you used a good angle so that might help.
> 
> Buying a new flash and lens wouldn't hurt, other lil photographers might have some good advice on where to spend your money depending on your needs.
> *


I definitely need a tri-pod as well. The pics are awesome with a slow shutter and lower ISO, but w/o the flash, you get blur when folks move. I like the way this fool shoots with the flash (minus the reflectors) in a similar dark environment in the below video  


http://www.nikonusa.com/Learn-And-Explore/...aloon.flv&tab=1


----------



## Mr lowrider305




----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Apr 27 2010, 03:49 AM~17314832
> *looking for a serial # for corel draw graphics suite x5 hope someone can help
> *


I have one but you might want to stick with X4. X5 has too many bugs in it. You wont be happy. send me an email. [email protected]


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 26 2010, 11:20 AM~17305957
> *Very nice! I really enjoy your images.
> *


Thanks Jae :biggrin:


----------



## sdropnem

[/quote]


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 26 2010, 02:32 PM~17307947
> *Yeahper, with Chuca. He's a good friend of mine and that's his Caddy.
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice. Way to over power the sun.


----------



## Primo S.

PHOTO SHOOT OF MY HOME-BOY KIDS & THE DEBUT OF "CONNECTED '92!!! :cheesy: :0  uffin:


----------



## Primo S.




----------



## Primo S.




----------



## Primo S.




----------



## Primo S.




----------



## Primo S.




----------



## Primo S.




----------



## Primo S.




----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Primo S._@Apr 27 2010, 04:24 PM~17321414
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are cute lol :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
I cant wait till i get my cam back :happysad:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 26 2010, 04:25 PM~17309036
> *nice! is she from Yuma?
> *


THANX I THINK I HEARD SHE WAS FROM CASA GRANDE :dunno:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 26 2010, 11:19 AM~17305943
> *Nice one Popeye! When you coming back to LA?  :biggrin:
> *


ILL BE IN THE OC...MAY 15-16
WE CAN KICK IT AND MAYBE I CAN GET SOME POINTERS :0 :biggrin:


----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 26 2010, 11:27 AM~17306041
> *Some of mine from this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice flicks Jae, it was nice meeting you and your wife saturday night at the Carnales Unidos dinner.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@Apr 27 2010, 07:47 PM~17323773
> *Nice flicks Jae, it was nice meeting you and your wife saturday night at the Carnales Unidos dinner.
> *


Thanks! Likewise! We had a great time! :biggrin:


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Apr 27 2010, 07:57 PM~17321669
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love the photos and the borders, what r u using for the borders homie?


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 26 2010, 07:03 PM~17310692
> *:biggrin: I like this picture alot homie
> *


  thanks homie


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Apr 28 2010, 01:50 PM~17331902
> *love the photos and the borders, what r u using for the borders homie?
> *


Corel paint shop pro photo x2 got a trial version for now


----------



## SaltineKracka

here's some of my work


----------



## SaltineKracka

part dos


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by SaltineKracka_@Apr 28 2010, 02:58 PM~17332642
> *part dos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Bad Ass Pics Keep Up Th Good Work ....*


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Apr 28 2010, 05:00 PM~17333883
> *Bad Ass Pics Keep Up Th Good Work ....
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## playboypinoy

ey i want to get into photgraphy what do u guys think about the panisonic lumix g1 camera .. i want a really good camera .. and what is a good program to edit photos .. get at me asap


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by playboypinoy_@Apr 28 2010, 05:24 PM~17334082
> *ey i want to get into photgraphy what do u guys think about the panisonic lumix g1 camera .. i want a really good camera .. and what is a good program to edit photos .. get at me asap
> *


I'm not one of the pros here but based on what I seen answered, I think everyone would say to either go with a canon or a nikon.


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by SaltineKracka_@Apr 28 2010, 05:45 PM~17332552
> *here's some of my work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*FUCKIN SICK PHOTOS!!!!*KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*Miss Mexican Sweetheart*


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Apr 28 2010, 04:00 PM~17333883
> *Bad Ass Pics Keep Up Th Good Work ....
> *


x2


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by SaltineKracka_@Apr 28 2010, 05:45 PM~17332552
> *here's some of my work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




GREAT PHOTOS.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 25 2010, 11:42 PM~17300200
> *Took a surprise and last minute trip to Houston yesterday. I put together a last minute shoot and will post the two images that were produced.
> 
> - tony valadez
> *



Hey Tony ... 
Do you shoot any maternity pics ?

Anyone else ever shoot them for that matter?


----------



## playboypinoy

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Apr 28 2010, 06:55 PM~17335744
> *I'm not one of the pros here but based on what I seen answered, I think everyone would say to either go with a canon or a nikon.
> *


 yea bro i know that why i want to double checc and c if this one coo if not i have to go searchin cuz the canon 20 d is expensive man like 1200 i can upgrade later later for now i want something good but less than that u get me ha ha


----------



## GRS-HPR

TTT THIS SSHITS GETIN BAD ASSS PIX AND VARIETY GOOD JOB


----------



## PROVOK

shoot from 2 days ago


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Apr 29 2010, 05:23 AM~17338766
> *Hey Tony ...
> Do you shoot any maternity pics ?
> 
> Anyone else ever shoot them for that matter?
> *


ive done 1 for my cousin. i posted pics on here before i think but ill post a couple again...


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 28 2010, 08:00 PM~17333881
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICKKK SHOT MANDITO!!
P


----------



## PROVOK

*POLL*

How much have u invested in photography (including portfolios, web sit, mags & books, videos, ect)?

A. under $1000
B. $1000 to $2000
C. $2000 to $3000
D. $3000 to $5000
E. over $5000


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 29 2010, 09:59 AM~17340655
> *POLL
> 
> How much have u invested in photography (including portfolios, web sit, mags & books, videos, ect)?
> 
> A. under $1000
> B. $1000 to $2000
> C. $2000 to $3000
> D. $3000 to $5000
> E. over $5000
> *


probably C. for me


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Apr 29 2010, 08:23 AM~17338766
> *Hey Tony ...
> Do you shoot any maternity pics ?
> 
> Anyone else ever shoot them for that matter?
> *


I have. I just did one a few weeks ago. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/...57623785583949/


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 29 2010, 10:59 AM~17340655
> *POLL
> 
> How much have u invested in photography (including portfolios, web sit, mags & books, videos, ect)?
> 
> A. under $1000
> B. $1000 to $2000
> C. $2000 to $3000
> D. $3000 to $5000
> E. over $5000
> *



does this include advertising or not?

if not then right around 20K


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 29 2010, 09:20 AM~17339654
> *shoot from 2 days ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nicely done


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Apr 29 2010, 06:23 AM~17338766
> *Hey Tony ...
> Do you shoot any maternity pics ?
> 
> Anyone else ever shoot them for that matter?
> *



I have once and will do it again. As long as there is a check, I'm in like sin....

t


----------



## nobueno

Bought a Fisheye Tuesday. :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 28 2010, 05:04 PM~17333923
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 29 2010, 12:20 PM~17341879
> *Bought a Fisheye Tuesday.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Apr 20 2010, 09:28 PM~17254652
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 19 2010, 07:26 AM~17235207
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 15 2010, 08:53 PM~17207562
> *here is something i shot today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Mrvdizzy

Very badass Pics Jente! I just got me a Canon Rebel XS thanks to yr true photos(quality of pics you guys take). U guys inspired me to take pics.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Apr 29 2010, 04:13 PM~17344015
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very badass Pics Jente! I just got me a Canon Rebel XS thanks to yr true photos(quality of pics you guys take). U guys inspired me to take pics.
> *


have fun and post pics!


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 29 2010, 12:20 PM~17341879
> *Bought a Fisheye Tuesday.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's nice right there!


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 29 2010, 12:20 PM~17341879
> *Bought a Fisheye Tuesday.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


kool! that's a bad ass picture right there!


----------



## wence

shot with a d80 some of my woodworking... I'm still learning


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 29 2010, 11:21 AM~17340864
> *does this include advertising or not?
> 
> if not then right around 20K
> *


do u think that's a lot or just right for what u do? people always trip what when i tell them i spent "this much" for "this piece of gear"


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 30 2010, 06:41 AM~17349479
> *do u think that's a lot or just right for what u do? people always trip what when i tell them i spent "this much" for "this piece of gear"
> *



Do I think it's just right? Well for somethings it's enough and well for others, simply not enough. I don't believe anyone has ever tripped being that this is what I do for a living and full time so it is pretty much a necessity. No different than a mechanic having to spend so much on his tools, or a lawyer having to have so much overhead to run his/her business. If I could and had the cash, I'd go spend me another 20-30g's on lighting today! Photography is a never ending learning process so you'll never have enough, that is why they have places to rent equipment for. Oh and just wait! For those of you that are not doing this full time and then begin your own business where you have to go and get your DBA and Tax ID# and insurances, etc. etc. You'll begin to realize that SHIT! I'm not charging enough when everyone wants their cut of what you make. 

t


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 30 2010, 07:01 AM~17349554
> *Do I think it's just right? Well for somethings it's enough and well for others, simply not enough. I don't believe anyone has ever tripped being that this is what I do for a living and full time so it is pretty much a necessity. No different than a mechanic having to spend so much on his tools, or a lawyer having to have so much overhead to run his/her business. If I could and had the cash, I'd go spend me another 20-30g's on lighting today! Photography is a never ending learning process so you'll never have enough, that is why they have places to rent equipment for. Oh and just wait! For those of you that are not doing this full time and then begin your own business where you have to go and get your DBA and Tax ID# and insurances, etc. etc. You'll begin to realize that SHIT! I'm not charging enough when everyone wants their cut of what you make.
> 
> t
> *


thanks for the info. 

what would be the best advice u would give someone about
1. photography
2. business
3. promotion
4. gear


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 30 2010, 07:38 AM~17349725
> *thanks for the info.
> 
> what would be the best advice u would give someone about
> 1. photography
> 2. business
> 3. promotion
> 4. gear
> *



What type of photography are you looking to getting into to make money at?


----------



## MR GREGGO

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 29 2010, 01:20 PM~17341879
> *Bought a Fisheye Tuesday.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 30 2010, 08:30 AM~17350019
> *What type of photography are you looking to getting into to make money at?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Infants, high school senior portraits and weddings.

i get request from music artist but they back out when i quote them. i'm guessing doing the above i have a better chance of getting paid.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 30 2010, 08:53 AM~17350182
> *Infants, high school senior portraits and weddings.
> 
> i get request from music artist but they back out when i quote them. i'm guessing doing the above i have a better chance of getting paid.
> *



With weddings find a good photographer or photographers in your area that will allow you to be a 2nd shooter at first. Don't look for pay right now but rather habits, techniques, styles, contacts, contacts and more contacts. Get your portfolio where you want it to be and then start networking with different venues. Seniors is a bit different, find yourself some good looking juniors and both male and female and have them been your ambassador seniors in different schools. Make sure you don't hit up the HOOCHIE and HOOD attending schools. There will be far and few good paying clients in those schools. Trust me, your average male senior will spend between $800 - $1500 where your average female senior will spend between $1000 - $2000.


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by PROVOK+Apr 29 2010, 10:59 AM~17340655-->
> 
> 
> 
> *POLL*
> 
> How much have u invested in photography (including portfolios, web sit, mags & books, videos, ect)?
> 
> A. under $1000
> B. $1000 to $2000
> C. $2000 to $3000
> D. $3000 to $5000
> E. over $5000
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> E for me.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Apr 29 2010, 01:20 PM~17341879
> *Bought a Fisheye Tuesday.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick :cheesy: 

been doing a lot of shooting and designing this week, hope to have more ready soon


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 30 2010, 09:48 AM~17350617
> *With weddings find a good photographer or photographers in your area that will allow you to be a 2nd shooter at first. Don't look for pay right now but rather habits, techniques, styles, contacts, contacts and more contacts. Get your portfolio where you want it to be and then start networking with different venues. Seniors is a bit different, find yourself some good looking juniors and both male and female and have them been your ambassador seniors in different schools. Make sure you don't hit up the HOOCHIE and HOOD attending schools. There will be far and few good paying clients in those schools. Trust me, your average male senior will spend between $800 - $1500 where your average female senior will spend between $1000 - $2000.
> *


thanks. you've help me out a lot. i've been having problems trying to figure out the business part.

:thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Apr 30 2010, 10:03 AM~17350738
> *E for me.
> *


I'm at D right now. still buying gear though.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 30 2010, 12:40 PM~17351042
> *I'm at D right now. still buying gear though.
> *


Ive surpassed E by a few grand.  And I still need more equipment and lenses.  But its just a start.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 30 2010, 10:48 AM~17350617
> *With weddings find a good photographer or photographers in your area that will allow you to be a 2nd shooter at first. Don't look for pay right now but rather habits, techniques, styles, contacts, contacts and more contacts. Get your portfolio where you want it to be and then start networking with different venues. Seniors is a bit different, find yourself some good looking juniors and both male and female and have them been your ambassador seniors in different schools. Make sure you don't hit up the HOOCHIE and HOOD attending schools. There will be far and few good paying clients in those schools. Trust me, your average male senior will spend between $800 - $1500 where your average female senior will spend between $1000 - $2000.
> *


What would be included for the senior pics?


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by PROVOK+Apr 30 2010, 10:40 AM~17351042-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm at D right now. still buying gear though.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you do good work with the equipment you have so far, personally I can't wait to get my hands on some new lenses. As for the local rappers hitting you up for photography, it couldn't hurt if that's what you want to do, there are some who have the money to pay but that's not where the big money is. It could be a good way to expand your portfolio in your spare time in between other shoots. A lot of my work lately has been shoots for artists and covering concerts, but the shoots were also for album covers.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Homer Pimpson_@Apr 30 2010, 11:51 AM~17351573
> *What would be included for the senior pics?
> *


haha yea that's what i'm saying, $1,000-$2,000? count me in! haha just kidding.

First couple shots I've uploaded from this week's shoots, more later.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Apr 30 2010, 01:07 PM~17352597
> *Well you do good work with the equipment you have so far, personally I can't wait to get my hands on some new lenses. As for the local rappers hitting you up for photography, it couldn't hurt if that's what you want to do, there are some who have the money to pay but that's not where the big money is. It could be a good way to expand your portfolio in your spare time in between other shoots. A lot of my work lately has been shoots for artists and covering concerts, but the shoots were also for album covers.
> haha yea that's what i'm saying, $1,000-$2,000? count me in! haha just kidding.
> 
> First couple shots I've uploaded from this week's shoots, more later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice shots there homie! looking real good!


----------



## Ecalderon

Great stuff everyone.

I will have to say i got nearly a 17k invested on all my body's ,glass ,lights .And just in the past 2 months i have purchase my 3rd body NIKON D3S And PROFOTO RING FLASH WITH A POWER PACK.Its like valdez mention its a never ending learning process.I know we all know how we want to keep learning different techs and its gets better as you read, learn ,shoot shoot shoot .For those who ask about getting into photography just want send out some pointers.Never be affraid to ask ?s ,do your research ,read ,take some classes at your local college or photography center .Never go out of your way to purchase a body that you dont need (do your homework) We all have to crawl before taking them steps.Im still learning till this day and i just love it more and more.Best topic here :biggrin: 

Everyone here is awesome.Keep shooting life thru that glass my friends.Have a great weekend :wave: 


Ecalderon.


----------



## eastlos76cadi

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Apr 30 2010, 01:07 PM~17352597
> *Well you do good work with the equipment you have so far, personally I can't wait to get my hands on some new lenses. As for the local rappers hitting you up for photography, it couldn't hurt if that's what you want to do, there are some who have the money to pay but that's not where the big money is. It could be a good way to expand your portfolio in your spare time in between other shoots. A lot of my work lately has been shoots for artists and covering concerts, but the shoots were also for album covers.
> haha yea that's what i'm saying, $1,000-$2,000? count me in! haha just kidding.
> 
> First couple shots I've uploaded from this week's shoots, more later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great work here sonny.


----------



## eastlos76cadi

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Apr 30 2010, 04:53 PM~17354305
> *Great stuff everyone.
> 
> I will have to say i got nearly a  17k invested on all my body's ,glass ,lights .And just in the past 2 months i have purchase my 3rd body NIKON D3S And PROFOTO RING FLASH WITH A POWER PACK.Its like valdez mention its a never ending learning process.I know we all know how we want to keep learning different techs and its gets better as you read, learn ,shoot shoot shoot .For those who ask about getting into photography just want send out some pointers.Never be affraid to ask ?s ,do your research ,read ,take some classes at your local college or photography center .Never go out of your way to purchase a body that you dont need (do your homework) We all have to crawl before taking them steps.Im still learning till this day and i just love it more and more.Best topic here  :biggrin:
> 
> Everyone here is awesome.Keep shooting life thru that glass my friends.Have a great weekend :wave:
> Ecalderon.
> *


That Nikon D3s is a great camera.My coworker purchased it last month but they have it in b-o .Great advise ecalderon,love your work and right choice of music on your web site.


----------



## eastlos76cadi

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 30 2010, 06:01 AM~17349554
> *Do I think it's just right? Well for somethings it's enough and well for others, simply not enough. I don't believe anyone has ever tripped being that this is what I do for a living and full time so it is pretty much a necessity. No different than a mechanic having to spend so much on his tools, or a lawyer having to have so much overhead to run his/her business. If I could and had the cash, I'd go spend me another 20-30g's on lighting today! Photography is a never ending learning process so you'll never have enough, that is why they have places to rent equipment for. Oh and just wait! For those of you that are not doing this full time and then begin your own business where you have to go and get your DBA and Tax ID# and insurances, etc. etc. You'll begin to realize that SHIT! I'm not charging enough when everyone wants their cut of what you make.
> 
> t
> *


Thank you tonyvaladez .You have beautiful work.


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by eastlos76cadi_@Apr 30 2010, 06:06 PM~17354398
> *That Nikon D3s is a great camera.My coworker purchased it last month but they have it in b-o .Great advise ecalderon,love your work and right choice of music on your web site.
> *



Thank you eastlos76cadi.My nikon D3S was also on B/O but for a short time.My wifey is from brasil and we both listen to portuguese music.We thought it be nice to have it up on the website  :thumbsup: 

Ecalderon


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@Apr 30 2010, 02:07 PM~17352597
> *Well you do good work with the equipment you have so far, personally I can't wait to get my hands on some new lenses. As for the local rappers hitting you up for photography, it couldn't hurt if that's what you want to do, there are some who have the money to pay but that's not where the big money is. It could be a good way to expand your portfolio in your spare time in between other shoots. A lot of my work lately has been shoots for artists and covering concerts, but the shoots were also for album covers.
> haha yea that's what i'm saying, $1,000-$2,000? count me in! haha just kidding.
> 
> First couple shots I've uploaded from this week's shoots, more later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Good to see you back on the forum sonny.Nice shots :thumbsup:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 30 2010, 07:48 AM~17350617
> *With weddings find a good photographer or photographers in your area that will allow you to be a 2nd shooter at first. Don't look for pay right now but rather habits, techniques, styles, contacts, contacts and more contacts. Get your portfolio where you want it to be and then start networking with different venues. Seniors is a bit different, find yourself some good looking juniors and both male and female and have them been your ambassador seniors in different schools. Make sure you don't hit up the HOOCHIE and HOOD attending schools. There will be far and few good paying clients in those schools. Trust me, your average male senior will spend between $800 - $1500 where your average female senior will spend between $1000 - $2000.
> *


That's some good insight. Anyone out here in LA need a second shooter?


----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Apr 30 2010, 06:31 PM~17354593
> *Thank you eastlos76cadi.My nikon D3S was also on B/O but for a short time.My wifey is from brasil and we both listen to portuguese music.We thought it be nice to have it up on the website   :thumbsup:
> 
> Ecalderon
> *


What's up Eddie. Glad you finally got your new equipment. I ordered a T2i Friday. I really wanted the 7D but everyone says the T2i's image quality is about the same as the 7D and is $700 cheaper. Eventually I would like upgrade to a 5D M2 and leave the T2i as a back up or for the family. I can't afford the 5D right now. Let me know when you want to go out and shot or take the rides downtown for some photos. The weather is finally getting good in the Chi. Take care and post up some pix taken with the D3S. I here that is a bad ass camera.


----------



## 75_Monte

To all the LIL photographers, keep the pixs coming. They are bad ass.... :thumbsup:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

anyone got anything for sale for a cannon 30d?


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 1 2010, 11:30 PM~17363411
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GRS-HPR




----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 29 2010, 11:20 AM~17341879
> *Bought a Fisheye Tuesday.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice shot jae!


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 1 2010, 11:30 PM~17363411
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Way to use the sun to your advantage BigMando


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Apr 30 2010, 01:51 PM~17351573-->
> 
> 
> 
> What would be included for the senior pics?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to see what yinz think of this too ... for me I'm looking at the answer in a more broader sense ... ie: Whichever your doing, a car shoot, senior pics, weddings ... how much should you provide to your client, shot wise? Is there any standard ...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ecalderon_@Apr 30 2010, 07:53 PM~17354305
> *Great stuff everyone.
> 
> I will have to say i got nearly a  17k invested on all my body's ,glass ,lights .And just in the past 2 months i have purchase my 3rd body NIKON D3S And PROFOTO RING FLASH WITH A POWER PACK.Its like valdez mention its a never ending learning process.I know we all know how we want to keep learning different techs and its gets better as you read, learn ,shoot shoot shoot .For those who ask about getting into photography just want send out some pointers.Never be affraid to ask ?s ,do your research ,read ,take some classes at your local college or photography center .Never go out of your way to purchase a body that you dont need (do your homework) We all have to crawl before taking them steps.Im still learning till this day and i just love it more and more.Best topic here  :biggrin:
> 
> Everyone here is awesome.Keep shooting life thru that glass my friends.Have a great weekend :wave:
> Ecalderon.
> *


I couldn't agree with you more, great piece of advice in what I highlighted. 

It can be exhausting some times but I was a partner in a Video Production Company and I was
more of a financial interest rather than knowledge based, but my partner had over 20 yrs in that field and he use to research and wear out the internet researching new products. & not only knowledge / experience wise but price wise too.
You'd be surprised what you'll find the more you keep digging. 
& more times than not keep in mind you get what you pay for so what I'm saying is don't go after that low price all the time.


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*Kona Gold*


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

I KNOW ITS BLURRY BUT STILL THOUGHT THIS WAS COOL :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 29 2010, 11:20 AM~17341879
> *Bought a Fisheye Tuesday.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is the fisheye substantially different from the fisheye effect some camera's have?

How much did that set you back? I was looking at some prices and the once I saw was a lot more than I expected.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@May 2 2010, 06:16 PM~17368189
> *I KNOW ITS BLURRY BUT STILL THOUGHT THIS WAS COOL :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool shot


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@May 2 2010, 10:58 PM~17370302
> *Is the fisheye substantially different from the fisheye effect some camera's have?
> 
> not sure, I've never used a camera that has a fisheye effect.
> 
> How much did that set you back?
> I found it on Craigslist for $500. The seller bought it, used it once and did not like it. It came with everything like if I bought it brand new from an Nikon dealer. My buddy just got one in the same condition off EBAY for $450 shipped overnight.
> 
> I was looking at some prices and the once I saw was a lot more than I expected.
> Yep, they are not cheap which is why I rented one before I decided to buy one. I had to make sure it would be useful in my photography.
> *


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Apr 30 2010, 11:51 AM~17351573
> *What would be included for the senior pics?
> *



My suggestion would be to inquire with a few local photography studios as an acting parent wanting to get pricing information on what their services offer and what tangibles you will be walking away with and within what pricing structures. Every region from California to Florida is going to be different. Even in your own home town the pricing and tangibles will vary all depending on the market value from one side of town to the other. 

t


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 3 2010, 10:20 AM~17372616
> *My suggestion would be to inquire with a few local photography studios as an acting parent wanting to get pricing information on what their services offer and what tangibles you will be walking away with and within what pricing structures. Every region from California to Florida is going to be different. Even in your own home town the pricing and tangibles will vary all depending on the market value from one side of town to the other.
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the hardest thing for me is finding paying clients. i've been putting energy to learning more about promotion.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 3 2010, 10:27 AM~17372684
> *the hardest thing for me is finding paying clients. i've been putting energy to learning more about promotion.
> *


Depending on the market you are trying to target at the moment, hit it hard and then spread from there. You will need to build a site dedicated to one thing only, if seniors then a senior's site, if weddings then a weddings site. You have to remember who your market is and cater to them. Remember that when shooting kids and seniors you are shooting someone else's precious child or weddings, you will have those conservative mother's of the brides or grandparents viewing your work as well. It would be no different than advertising a wedding photographer in a lowriding publication, just not the market you are catering to. Research it heavily in your regional area and then use your advertising dollars as wisely as possible.

t


----------



## ~SCORT~

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 3 2010, 10:17 AM~17373206
> *Depending on the market you are trying to target at the moment, hit it hard and then spread from there. You will need to build a site dedicated to one thing only, if seniors then a senior's site, if weddings then a weddings site. You have to remember who your market is and cater to them. Remember that when shooting kids and seniors you are shooting someone else's precious child or weddings, you will have those conservative mother's of the brides or grandparents viewing your work as well. It would be no different than advertising a wedding photographer in a lowriding publication, just not the market you are catering to. Research it heavily in your regional area and then use your advertising dollars as wisely as possible.
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 3 2010, 10:17 AM~17373206
> *Depending on the market you are trying to target at the moment, hit it hard and then spread from there. You will need to build a site dedicated to one thing only, if seniors then a senior's site, if weddings then a weddings site. You have to remember who your market is and cater to them. Remember that when shooting kids and seniors you are shooting someone else's precious child or weddings, you will have those conservative mother's of the brides or grandparents viewing your work as well. It would be no different than advertising a wedding photographer in a lowriding publication, just not the market you are catering to. Research it heavily in your regional area and then use your advertising dollars as wisely as possible.
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice work Tony hope to be at that caliber real soon keep up the good work any advice ...


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@May 2 2010, 11:08 AM~17365523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kona Gold
> *


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 3 2010, 06:23 AM~17371617


The Nikon D90 that I have has a feature where you can create a fisheye effect. I don't really like the way it does the effect. Maybe I need to play with it more, but the pics look silly. 

$450 seems decent. 

How much could I rent one for and where in the inland empire do they rent? Upland area.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater+May 3 2010, 04:46 PM~17377245-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @May 3 2010, 06:23 AM~17371617
> 
> 
> 
> The Nikon D90 that I have has a feature where you can create a fisheye effect. I don't really like the way it does the effect. Maybe I need to play with it more, but the pics look silly.
> 
> $450 seems decent.
> 
> How much could I rent one for and where in the inland empire do they rent? Upland area.
> [/b]
Click to expand...

Wow, I did not know that about the D90. I'd suggest playing with it till you get the effect you like. I rented mine from Samys in Pasadena $75 for the week. I'm not familiar with any camera stores in the IE. 

Here's another fisheye shot.








[


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> The Nikon D90 that I have has a feature where you can create a fisheye effect. I don't really like the way it does the effect. Maybe I need to play with it more, but the pics look silly.
> 
> $450 seems decent.
> 
> How much could I rent one for and where in the inland empire do they rent? Upland area.


Wow, I did not know that about the D90. I'd suggest playing with it till you get the effect you like. I rented mine from Samys in Pasadena $75 for the week. I'm not familiar with any camera stores in the IE. 

Here's another fisheye shot.








[
[/quote]

real nice!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## BigMandoAZ

A real good friend of mine from Dukes CC. PHX


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Our club co-hosted a cinco de mayo show in Tolleson, az Here is a pic of my blazer with the city of tolleson police lowrider caprice


----------



## mr.fisheye

*SHOOT I DID RECENTLY *


----------



## mr.fisheye

*FAV OF THE DAY*


----------



## mr.fisheye

*FROM THE LRM SHOW THIS WEEKEND IN ALBUQUERQUE*


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## mr.fisheye

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@May 3 2010, 08:39 PM~17379565
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsdown: Use the layitlow uploader for them last ones Trav... Photobucket hating on the bikini contest!


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@May 3 2010, 07:24 PM~17379289
> *SHOOT I DID RECENTLY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice shoot vato and fine ass model too


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

*Every1 producing some awesome photos in Here... This is definately my favorite topic *


----------



## 72 kutty




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 3 2010, 04:39 PM~17377800
> *The Nikon D90 that I have has a feature where you can create a fisheye effect. I don't really like the way it does the effect. Maybe I need to play with it more, but the pics look silly.
> 
> $450 seems decent.
> 
> How much could I rent one for and where in the inland empire do they rent? Upland area.
> 
> Wow, I did not know that about the D90. I'd suggest playing with it till you get the effect you like. I rented mine from Samys in Pasadena $75 for the week. I'm not familiar with any camera stores in the IE.
> 
> Here's another fisheye shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> *


Nice shot. I'll try messing with it a bit more, but the effect seems to magnify the center of the photo way too much (it also allows you to adjust the fisheye effect on a scale). 

I've also been thinking about getting a lens with a lower f/stop. Seen a few with f/2.8s and some with f/1.8. What should I watch out for. Will they have substantially more noticeable depth of field than the current lens with the f/3.5? 

I know I've been asking a lot of questions lately; it will soon stop.


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 3 2010, 05:47 PM~17377904
> *Our club co-hosted a cinco de mayo show in Tolleson, az Here is a pic of my blazer with the city of tolleson police lowrider caprice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Bad Ass Blazer any more pics of the cop car ....


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@May 3 2010, 07:26 PM~17379313
> *FAV OF THE DAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by SaltineKracka_@Apr 28 2010, 03:58 PM~17332642
> *part dos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Are you from Plano ? That looks like George Bush Turnpike....*


----------



## PROVOK

playing around with PS CS5 and Alien Skin's Bokeh plug-in










just used PS CS5


----------



## flaked85




----------



## .:Vato Loco:.




----------



## .:Vato Loco:.




----------



## .:Vato Loco:.




----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@May 4 2010, 10:18 AM~17386137
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dallas autorama :thumbsup:


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 4 2010, 02:42 PM~17388082
> *dallas autorama :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@May 3 2010, 06:34 PM~17379485
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 



:thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty

One from a photo shoot me and the wife did over the weekend...


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@May 3 2010, 09:34 PM~17379485
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


JUANITA :wow: 

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## novita62




----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by novita62_@May 4 2010, 07:35 PM~17391979
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Awesome shot thats a Bad Ass Nova.....*


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 4 2010, 04:21 PM~17390057
> *One from a photo shoot me and the wife did over the weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*Americas Top Latina Super Model ..

Keep up the good work Bro ....*


----------



## crown town baller




----------



## crown town baller




----------



## crown town baller




----------



## crown town baller




----------



## crown town baller




----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@May 3 2010, 06:36 PM~17379509
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pics!  what fisheye lens are you using?


----------



## Twotonz

from Sunday photoshoot


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by crown town baller_@May 4 2010, 11:07 PM~17394443
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I've seen this one in person at Carino's shop in Roswell...


----------



## Knightstalker

Found this pic this morning... posted it in a topic I stumbled across and thought I would post it here... Means alot to me.. :angel:


----------



## SouthsideLife

HAPPY CINCO DE MAYO EVERYBODY!


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@May 5 2010, 07:17 AM~17396944
> *HAPPY CINCO DE MAYO EVERYBODY!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 5 2010, 06:02 AM~17396894
> *Found this pic this morning... posted it in a topic I stumbled across and thought I would post it here... Means alot to me.. :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angel: R.I.P. :angel:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

TRIED TO GET A *70s* FEEL TO THIS SHOT LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK ....


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*Let me know what everyone thinks I was trying to go for a 70s look like a pic you had in an old photo album from old lowrideing days*


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty+May 4 2010, 03:21 PM~17390057-->
> 
> 
> 
> One from a photo shoot me and the wife did over the weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Badass shot Kutty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 11:51 PM~17396068
> *from Sunday photoshoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: Awesome shot TwoTonz! Love how the sun is presented... Hot model, too.
> 
> ...And those are some old school modeling high heels right there! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bulletproofdesigns_@May 5 2010, 07:52 AM~17398031
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what everyone thinks I was trying to go for a 70s look like a pic you had in an old photo album from old lowrideing days
> *


:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## aceuh




----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye+May 3 2010, 08:34 PM~17379485-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Juanita looking really good as always.Great shots fisheye
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 06:58 AM~17384759
> *Are you from Plano ? That looks like George Bush Turnpike....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have to agree with you Sin7 ...I been out in plano before and that spot looks like where all them bridges connect.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 72 [email protected] 4 2010, 05:21 PM~17390057
> *One from a photo shoot me and the wife did over the weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very nice kutty .
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@May 5 2010, 01:51 AM~17396068
> *from Sunday photoshoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great shot tonz.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@May 5 2010, 09:52 AM~17398031
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what everyone thinks I was trying to go for a 70s look like a pic you had in an old photo album from old lowrideing days
> *


Badass bro.I love the 70s


----------



## langeberg

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 5 2010, 02:02 PM~17396894
> *Found this pic this morning... posted it in a topic I stumbled across and thought I would post it here... Means alot to me.. :angel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


RIP


----------



## PROVOK

My first fitness shoot


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> *FROM THE LRM SHOW THIS WEEKEND IN ALBUQUERQUE*


----------



## 63 Pimpala




----------



## crown town baller




----------



## crown town baller




----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## 72 kutty

Another from the same shoot over the weekend....


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

anyone know of any photographers from MONTREAL, QUEBEC
CANADA? pm me!


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 5 2010, 10:53 PM~17405632
> *Another from the same shoot over the weekend....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awesome shot kutty.Very well done.


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 5 2010, 04:37 PM~17401748
> *My first fitness shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You did a awesome job provok.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 5 2010, 11:01 AM~17399244
> *Badass shot Kutty!
> :wow: Awesome shot TwoTonz!  Love how the sun is presented... Hot model, too.
> 
> ...And those are some old school modeling high heels right there!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :worship: :worship: :worship:
> *



I second everything that Volo commented! There is so much talent in here! I'm glad to be a part of this thread and be in the presence of you sick photographers! :biggrin:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@May 6 2010, 08:29 AM~17407933
> *You did a awesome job provok.
> *


thanx.

everyone keep up the great work.


----------



## Knightstalker

Wow... Just had the opportunity to shoot alongside Marcoman... :worship: The man is a master... I wanted to give him props :thumbsup: I learned alot..


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 5 2010, 04:37 PM~17401748
> *My first fitness shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean shots


----------



## mr.fisheye

man clean ass shots from everyone!!! keep it up


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye+May 3 2010, 10:26 PM~17379313-->
> 
> 
> 
> *FAV OF THE DAY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your series of this car & this one particularly is jus' killin it !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 63 [email protected] 5 2010, 06:57 PM~17401914
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like this ... :thumbsup:
> Makes me think of the other wheel shot's from the past ...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sonny P_@May 6 2010, 09:59 PM~17413306
> *Clean shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Anotha' great shot from you Sonny P


----------



## Mr. 412

I was in the presence of greatness this time last year.
I was at the StreetDreamz c.c. Picnic in Maryland & Phil Gordon was shooting.


Anyone happen to be going to that Picnic this year ??? 
Hopefully I can get a shot or two


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@May 5 2010, 11:01 AM~17399244
> *Badass shot Kutty!
> :wow: Awesome shot TwoTonz!  Love how the sun is presented... Hot model, too.
> 
> ...And those are some old school modeling high heels right there!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :worship: :worship: :worship:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yeah man when she showed up with them shoes I was like :| .....girl looks like she could of been one of Kelly Bundys friends on Married with Children


----------



## PROVOK

Took shots of my daughter and her sis.

BTW, she wears a trach tube if u are wondering what that thing is on her neck.


----------



## El Alfonso

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 4 2010, 04:21 PM~17390057
> *One from a photo shoot me and the wife did over the weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice picture. Damn you have to give me a hook up on that location.


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 6 2010, 07:59 PM~17413993
> *Took shots of my daughter and her sis.
> 
> BTW, she wears a trach tube if u are wondering what that thing is on her neck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Awesome shots I remember when my kids were that age keep up the good work take care of those little ladies .....


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@May 5 2010, 09:49 PM~17405588
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like this pic! I love 2 door caprices!


----------



## Twotonz

Ive seen a lot of improvement from everyone one here


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 6 2010, 07:59 PM~17413993
> *Took shots of my daughter and her sis.
> 
> BTW, she wears a trach tube if u are wondering what that thing is on her neck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautiful


----------



## My95Fleety

Here are a few pics I took at a local show here in Vegas last Saturday at the Palace Station Casino. Still learning, I feel like they kind of blury. :uh:


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 5 2010, 03:37 PM~17401748
> *My first fitness shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Nice work!


----------



## Wife-E

Pitch black at night, used a tripod. First plaque for our chapter so I snapped this. Garbage cans and the car got in the way


----------



## DEVINERI

A FEW PICS FROM OUR BBQ ON 5-2-2010


----------



## DEVINERI

HERE IS A FEW OF MY '48 AT THE BBQ




























ALSO JUST GOT PHOTOSHOP SO IM LEARNING A FEW THINGS LIKE - WATERMARKING, B&W, CROPPING, AND LAYERING.





























LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK. THANKS


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@May 7 2010, 12:10 AM~17416281
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pitch black at night, used a tripod. First plaque for our chapter so I snapped this. Garbage cans and the car got in the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PROVOK

people with printed portfolios

1. What size is good?
2. How many prints?
3. How many different ports?

I have 2 printed ports right now. A 8.5x11 and 13x19. I was thinking of getting a more portable one (4x6). Good idea?


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@May 6 2010, 10:28 PM~17413603
> *
> I like this ... :thumbsup:
> Makes me think of the other wheel shot's from the past ...
> 
> *


 :cheesy: my first compliment


----------



## ~SHOTTY~

> _Originally posted by crown town baller+May 5 2010, 07:46 PM~17403401-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-crown town baller_@May 5 2010, 07:50 PM~17403457
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ~SHOTTY~

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 6 2010, 07:41 PM~17413133
> *Wow... Just had the opportunity to shoot alongside Marcoman... :worship: The man is a master... I wanted to give him props :thumbsup: I learned alot..
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by ~SHOTTY~_@May 7 2010, 03:52 PM~17422026
> *:worship:  :worship:
> *


 :wow: 

:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 7 2010, 09:00 AM~17418342
> *people with printed portfolios
> 
> 1. What size is good?
> 2. How many prints?
> 3. How many different ports?
> 
> I have 2 printed ports right now. A 8.5x11 and 13x19. I was thinking of getting a more portable one (4x6). Good idea?
> *



I printed 8x12...that way there was no crop. I think I have about 25 pics printed. They are already old though...time to update. You should have a port for whatever you are going after. Wedding Port, Modeling Port, Kids, Cars etc.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423




----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@May 7 2010, 01:10 AM~17416281
> *Pitch black at night, used a tripod. First plaque for our chapter so I snapped this. Garbage cans and the car got in the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I really like that shot! 

( Pm'd )

With the original pic, some time, and someone with better skills then I it can really come out good


----------



## MAAANDO

Playing with my Alien Bee Ring Flash. Not car related but hope you enjoy anyway. BTW, I am the one with the pot on his head. 

D300s + Sigma 18-50 f2.8 @ 1/250s, ISO 100, f/8, ABR800 @ 1/4


----------



## HMART1970

San Antonio show this past weekend.


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*The first pic I took in 1/2/2010 with my new sony a200 dslr when my mom was in the hospital .....*


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@May 8 2010, 02:08 AM~17425659
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first pic I took in 1/2/2010 with my new sony a200 dslr when my mom was in the hospital .....
> *


I love how it looks like a face. My only critique would be that it is crooked.


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 7 2010, 10:08 PM~17424554
> *Playing with my Alien Bee Ring Flash. Not car related but hope you enjoy anyway. BTW, I am the one with the pot on his head.
> 
> D300s + Sigma 18-50 f2.8 @ 1/250s, ISO 100, f/8, ABR800 @ 1/4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



lol lol you a foo brotha lol.Love them shots bro.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 7 2010, 06:32 PM~17422862
> *I printed 8x12...that way there was no crop. I think I have about 25 pics printed. They are already old though...time to update.  You should have a port for whatever you are going after.  Wedding Port, Modeling Port, Kids, Cars etc.
> *


the thing is right now i'm going for whatever people want to pay me to shoot. i'm finally starting to get paying clients and gonna be a second shooter at 2 weddings. i've also been racking my brain on what to charge. should i charge more for the sitting fee and go low on prints or low on the sitting fee and tax on the prints?


----------



## crown town baller

can any body put a quarter inside a corona bottle i can


----------



## PROVOK

from a show today


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 8 2010, 08:48 AM~17426733
> *the thing is right now i'm going for whatever people want to pay me to shoot. i'm finally starting to get paying clients and gonna be a second shooter at 2 weddings. i've also been racking my brain on what to charge. should i charge more for the sitting fee and go low on prints or low on the sitting fee and tax on the prints?
> *


You must charge what you feel your work is worth. People are willing to pay money for good pictures. Now on the sitting fee, you should go around to a different photography websites and get a feel of what everyone is charging, You dont want to go too low on the sitting fee because that will just piss other photographers off and it will start to diminish the market. Keep it around the same of what everyone else charges. :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 8 2010, 02:08 PM~17428509
> *You must charge what you feel your work is worth. People are willing to pay money for good pictures. Now on the sitting fee, you should go around to a different photography websites and get a feel of what everyone is charging, You dont want to go too low on the sitting fee because that will just piss other photographers off and it will start to diminish the market. Keep it around the same of what everyone else charges. :thumbsup:
> *


i've been researching so much. i want to start close to what everyone else is charging but i think i need to get my name out more. i see some photogs that i know i put way more energy to my shoot and they be around $200 sitting fee. i tell some people i will shoot for $100 and they stop calling me. i might just be hitting the wrong people. i'm steady learning though thanks to people on here. i've also been improving my techniques


----------



## DOUGHBOY91




----------



## DOUGHBOY91




----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 8 2010, 04:33 PM~17428618
> *i've been researching so much. i want to start close to what everyone else is charging but i think i need to get my name out more. i see some photogs that i know i put way more energy to my shoot and they be around $200 sitting fee. i tell some people i will shoot for $100 and they stop calling me. i might just be hitting the wrong people. i'm steady learning though thanks to people on here. i've also been improving my techniques
> *


Maybe start around $85 until you build up a clientele. Then bump it up where you feel comfortable. Believe me, the people will come. You do great work.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 8 2010, 03:33 PM~17428618
> *i've been researching so much. i want to start close to what everyone else is charging but i think i need to get my name out more. i see some photogs that i know i put way more energy to my shoot and they be around $200 sitting fee. i tell some people i will shoot for $100 and they stop calling me. i might just be hitting the wrong people. i'm steady learning though thanks to people on here. i've also been improving my techniques
> *


Alot of people don't know the amount of work it takes and the investment in equipment it takes. I had someone approcah me about shooting thier car club. They wanted 10 cars both individually and some group shots. I told them $200 just to get the practice. They gave me the "I'll get back with you in a few days" Ofcourse they didn't call back. I don't know how much they were expecting but the hours it would have taken were worth more than the $200 I offered.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 8 2010, 09:18 PM~17431311
> *Alot of people don't know the amount of work it takes and the investment in equipment it takes. I had someone approcah me about shooting thier car club. They wanted 10 cars both individually and some group shots. I told them $200 just to get the practice. They gave me the "I'll get back with you in a few days" Ofcourse they didn't call back. I don't know how much they were expecting but the hours it would have taken were worth more than the $200 I offered.
> *



I feel you on that... I just told someone $250 for fifteen girls to come to my studio and take pics for a clothing line and he was kind of sweaten the price. It's cool though...I was trying to work him out a deal....I usually charge $100 for a model and she gets 5-10 shots. That and a lot of "GWC's" (Guys with Cameras) not photographers will give people a line of how they are photographers and will do it for free. It's hard because everyone with an SLR is a photographer now. I've had my studio open for over a year and it has been a challenge to keep it open. So far so good this year. I have started building clientele that have come to me numerous times and have passed the word. In photography, most of your advertisement is word of mouth.
I think the best way starting out is find out the person's budget and what they expect to get. Go from there and try to come to a compromise. It may not always be what you think it should be....but it could turn into more as long as you do a bang up job, the word will spread. I always try to under commit and over deliver. I always try to give them more than they asked for....believe me it goes a long way. You will definitely get repeat customers and word will travel faster.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ~SHOTTY~

> _Originally posted by crown town baller_@May 8 2010, 08:46 AM~17427087
> *can any body put a quarter inside a corona bottle i can
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Magnolia Kid 57




----------



## Magnolia Kid 57

This is Heidi Van Horne she writes for The Houston Chronicle and is a Pin Up Model also.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 6 2010, 12:07 AM~17406767
> *anyone know of any photographers from MONTREAL, QUEBEC
> CANADA? pm me!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## downlowcali

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@May 8 2010, 11:26 PM~17432354
> *:dunno:
> *


paying gig?


----------



## Twotonz

PHOTOGRAPHY

a title that you earn? or is it something that you get when you purchase your first SLR camera?


----------



## Twotonz

Provok here is something that ive found out that is useful when giving quotes. Instead of giving them a quate first ask them what they expect from you, second ask them what their budget is, and third decide wether the project and pay is worth your time and if it isnt...first work with them for a more suitable price or assingment.....if its not satisfactory then dont do it.

More times than not their budget is lower then what I want to charge but every now and then their budget is higher then I expect it to be.

Most clients out their dont know the difference between a good photographer and an amature one with decent photoshopping skills.....and guess what....the photoshopper is a lot cheaper then the photographer....so guess who's going to get the job


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 9 2010, 03:14 AM~17432853
> *Provok here is something that ive found out that is useful when giving quotes.  Instead of giving them a quate first ask them what they expect from you, second ask them what their budget is, and third decide wether the project and pay is worth your time and if it isnt...first work with them for a more suitable price or assingment.....if its not satisfactory then dont do it.
> 
> More times than not their budget is lower then what I want to charge but every now and then their budget is higher then I expect it to be.
> 
> Most clients out their dont know the difference between a good photographer and an amature one with decent photoshopping skills.....and guess what....the photoshopper is a lot cheaper then the photographer....so guess who's going to get the job
> *


great advise. 

i'm just gonna start hustling hard. i took my port to work and showed EVERYONE. people were surprised to see my work. i got a really good responds. i got some clients out of it. i want to set up some package deals just so i can say "here's my prices, let me know if you're down". 

I work hard from set-up to print. no shortcuts. i want a great shoot as well as a great print. Hope people see that.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 9 2010, 01:53 AM~17432823
> *PHOTOGRAPHY
> 
> a title that you earn?  or is it something that you get when you purchase your first SLR camera?
> *


I'm just a guy who takes pictures. :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 9 2010, 01:53 AM~17432823
> *PHOTOGRAPHY
> 
> a title that you earn?  or is it something that you get when you purchase your first SLR camera?
> *



It depends on who you're asking...if it's the cat who just got his new SLR...... :wow:


----------



## El Alfonso

Messing around indoors. Don't ask me about settings. Don't care bout that. Just keep shooting everybody!!! Don't put them cameras down.


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*Majestics Cadi San Digeo Chapter*


I don'think of myself as a good photographer its something I enjoy doing ...

I do not like labels and I give thanks for the talent that God gave me ...

I appriciae all the kind comments from everyone on LIL keep up the good work guys & gals thanks again :biggrin:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Magnolia Kid 57_@May 9 2010, 06:56 AM~17432125
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


50's Cadillacs are the only cars I like stock. Plain beautifull.

:0


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

I was contracted to shoot some polaroid styled type headshots for this makeup academy and here are a few from the student makeup artists' work on some models.

- tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## drasticbean

I'm just a novice guy that take alot of pics.


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@May 9 2010, 03:42 PM~17436172
> *I'm just a novice guy that take alot of pics.
> *




Keep snapping them pics ...... :biggrin: 

Keep up the good work :wave:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 9 2010, 03:07 PM~17435979
> *I was contracted to shoot some polaroid styled type headshots for this makeup academy and here are a few from the student makeup artists' work on some models.
> 
> - tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awesom shots Tony keep the coming .... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Happy Mothers Day to everyone ( female & male ) :biggrin: 



Went to the StreetDreamz Picninc in Maryland this weekend & I struggled with the night shots - so these are really soup made outta shit ...


Friday night at the hotel ...


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 8 2010, 10:51 PM~17431589
> *I feel you on that... I just told someone $250 for fifteen girls to come to my studio and take pics for a clothing line and he was kind of sweaten the price.  It's cool though...I was trying to work him out a deal....I usually charge $100 for a model and she gets 5-10 shots.  That and a lot of "GWC's" (Guys with Cameras) not photographers will give people a line of how they are photographers and will do it for free.  It's hard because everyone with an SLR is a photographer now.  I've had my studio open for over a year and it has been a challenge to keep it open.  So far so good this year.  I have started building clientele that have come to me numerous times and have passed the word.  In photography, most of your advertisement is word of mouth.
> I think the best way starting out is find out the person's budget and what they expect to get.  Go from there and try to come to a compromise.  It may not always be what you think it should be....but it could turn into more as long as you do a bang up job, the word will spread.  I always try to under commit and over deliver. I always try to give them more than they asked for....believe me it goes a long way. You will definitely get repeat customers and word will travel faster.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> *


True true



> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 9 2010, 02:53 AM~17432823
> *PHOTOGRAPHY
> 
> a title that you earn?  or is it something that you get when you purchase your first SLR camera?
> *


I think it's earned, photography is a trade like carpentry (and not everyone with a guitar is a rock star), and I'm not sure where I would put myself but I have some experience, get good feedback and make money. I do provide photoshopped pics as a way to stand out from others and offer something different that appeals to the specific type of client but I make a point to be more like a skilled professional photographer than someone who makes up for the difference with photoshop and calls myself a professional photographer.


----------



## lowrr

most recents


----------



## MikeS

Damn I got an appointment the 28th of may @ Art School in Utrecht for my next collage.  

Have to bring my portfolio, make 10 photographs that portrait my life and make a little book with art/photography show reviews.

Got all my hopes on this collage hopefully I'll get thrue.

hno:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@May 9 2010, 11:53 PM~17439787
> *Damn I got an appointment the 28th of may @ Art School in Utrecht for my next collage.
> 
> Have to bring my portfolio, make 10 photographs that portrait my life and make a little book with art/photography show reviews.
> 
> Got all my hopes on this collage hopefully I'll get thrue.
> 
> hno:
> *


good luck homie.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@May 9 2010, 11:30 PM~17439593
> *most recents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice. digging the lighting.


----------



## Wife-E

> I was contracted to shoot some polaroid styled type headshots for this makeup academy and here are a few from the student makeup artists' work on some models.
> 
> - tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your picture! This one is my favorite!


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 9 2010, 01:53 AM~17432823
> *PHOTOGRAPHY
> 
> a title that you earn?  or is it something that you get when you purchase your first SLR camera?
> *


I think Photographer is something that is earned!! I am hoping to be one, one day!! :biggrin: :biggrin: I am always coming back daily to see the posts...Got a lot of great advise from this topic. Thanks Provok and everyone else that asks the great questions that I haven't asked!!


----------



## Wife-E

Here are a couple from this past weekend.....


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 9 2010, 10:45 PM~17437840
> *Happy Mothers Day to everyone ( female & male ) :biggrin:
> Went to the StreetDreamz Picninc in Maryland this weekend & I struggled with the night shots - so these are really soup made outta shit ...
> Friday night at the hotel ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




YOU ALREADY KNOW.


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 9 2010, 01:53 AM~17432823
> *PHOTOGRAPHY
> 
> a title that you earn?  or is it something that you get when you purchase your first SLR camera?
> *


I think that is something you earn and give props to all the great photographers. I'm just a guy that saw all you guys posting on this thread and inspired me to buy an SLR. I was just amazed at all the beautiful pics that get posted on here. I hope with practice, one day I can take as good pics as some of you guys, even if I don't become a photographer.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@May 10 2010, 06:56 AM~17441406
> *Here are a couple from this past weekend.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good as always... GT


----------



## PROVOK

:thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 9 2010, 01:53 AM~17432823
> *PHOTOGRAPHY
> 
> a title that you earn?  or is it something that you get when you purchase your first SLR camera?
> *


Ive had mix feelins about this. it seems like over the last couple years "photographers" are blooming from everywhere. to me, having a decent camera doesnt make you a photographer. neither does having a SLR type camera. i too believe that "photographer" should be earned and It can be regardless of the tools in your bag.

However, ( and i might get shit for this but) to me if more then half of your photos are photoshoped, more then just the minor touch ups. how does that earn you the title of photographer more then the guy with a point and shoot? i got nothing against those who photoshop their pictures as a matter of fact i wouldnt mind learning photoshop to do those minor touch ups. but to me and growing up around photographers. Photography is about the pictures you produce with your camera and not your computer. So if that guy that just bought his SLR takes beautiful pictures, without the help of photoshop. And continues too. then i think he has every right to be called a photographer. same with the guy with the point and shoot. why? because photography is what hes actually doing by workin his camera to get the look he wants.

so no i dont think just because someone has a dslr that that makes them a photographer. you could have the top of the line gear out on the market and the guy next to you has a simple point and shoot camera. if hes shootin to profect the picture and your shootin thinkin ahh ill fix it later in photoshop. if you compared the 2 sets of pics straight from the camera. i bet 9 times out of 10 the guy with the point and shoots pics would look better. bottom line the pictures you produce with your camera should be the deciding factor.

now as for me, i was given the title of photographer but in all honesty to me im just a guy taking pics as a hobby. some pictures i've taken i hate but others have liked. some ive really loved, but they've hardly been noticed at all. i started taking pictures for fun and i continue to do it for fun. sooner or later ill get serious about it and maybe ill buy the fancy $7000 camera.but for now ill stick with my D80 and filters and try to continue to get better at my hobby. whatever i do on the way is just a plus. imo


----------



## HMART1970

inspiration all day in this topic, practice practice and practice! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

What's up everyone. Great shots !


For sale: Nikon 24-85 mm f/2.8-4.0 D Internal Focus Autofocus Lens

PM me an offer if you're interested. I hardly ever used it. Reasib being I have a D40, so the autofocus feature doesn't work with my camera. And as much as I practiced on manual focus i still can't get it right. Auto only works on D60's and newer so I've just been using my kit lens and 55-200. 

Might as well let it go to someone who'll use it. Not to mention i can put the feria toward my 62'. Thanks

What you see is what you get:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 10 2010, 01:57 PM~17441148
> *good luck homie.
> *


Thanks man


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Ive had mix feelins about this. it seems like over the last couple years "photographers" are blooming from everywhere. to me, having a decent camera doesnt make you a photographer. neither does having a SLR type camera. i too believe that "photographer" should be earned and It can be regardless of the tools in your bag.

However, ( and i might get shit for this but) to me if more then half of your photos are photoshoped, more then just the minor touch ups. how does that earn you the title of photographer more then the guy with a point and shoot? i got nothing against those who photoshop their pictures as a matter of fact i wouldnt mind learning photoshop to do those minor touch ups. but to me and growing up around photographers. Photography is about the pictures you produce with your camera and not your computer. So if that guy that just bought his SLR takes beautiful pictures, without the help of photoshop. And continues too. then i think he has every right to be called a photographer. same with the guy with the point and shoot. why? because photography is what hes actually doing by workin his camera to get the look he wants.

so no i dont think just because someone has a dslr that that makes them a photographer. you could have the top of the line gear out on the market and the guy next to you has a simple point and shoot camera. if hes shootin to profect the picture and your shootin thinkin ahh ill fix it later in photoshop. if you compared the 2 sets of pics straight from the camera. i bet 9 times out of 10 the guy with the point and shoots pics would look better. bottom line the pictures you produce with your camera should be the deciding factor.

now as for me, i was given the title of photographer but in all honesty to me im just a guy taking pics as a hobby. some pictures i've taken i hate but others have liked. some ive really loved, but they've hardly been noticed at all. i started taking pictures for fun and i continue to do it for fun. sooner or later ill get serious about it and maybe ill buy the fancy $7000 camera.but for now ill stick with my D80 and filters and try to continue to get better at my hobby. whatever i do on the way is just a plus. imo


[/quote]



I would have to agree but to a certain extent and let me explain why. I also was in the same state of mind you are currently in and still am from time to time but one thing is for certain that photography is very subjective and not one style is meant for all. This is not a one size fits all type of business and while some photographers over use certain tools, from too much depth of field in their photos, to too much lighting, over use certain lenses and then there are those that dramatically over use photoshop and create something totally different from what was initially photographed. But in the end they are either creating something they like or love or what the client is paying for. I myself have my personal pet peeves with the way some photographers produce their images but that is their style and much love to them and their creation.

I personally have met "photographers" either fresh out of college or those that can actually afford the gear, and fresh out of the camera store but not knowing how to shoot themselves out of a wet paper bag but yet either have the credentials or equipment to call themselves photographers. A good friend of mine that started me out in this business explained something to me way back then and still say it to this day. A "professional" does not mean that he/she is good at what they do but rather get paid for what they do. There are bad mechanics, lawyers, doctors, and yes photographers too. So calling yourself or being named a "professional" does not mean you are good at what your profession may be.

I am from the film days with NO photoshop so yes, producing something straight out of the camera was a must and there was no, Oh let me fix that shit in photoshop afterwards. Nowadays you have sooooo many programs out there that assist you in either enhancing, correcting, manipulating, to completely altering the image and it is understandable why some film photographers, including myself, are/were anti-photoshop, at least at first. Now I do have photoshop and recently Lightroom and just now learning how to use these new tools and will correct and enhance my images when and where needed. I am not one to completely alter the work that I put so much effort into creating and anyone that has ever shot with me or seen me work will acclaim to you that what I create on location is very damn similar to what is going to be my final image. 

I have taken the liberty of attaching an image that was used for the cover of the TX Wedding Guide and the image on the left is the shot that was literally straight out of the camera. You will see the leg of one of my stands in the lower left hand corner and other minor details such as the exit sign, overhead speakers, etc. etc. that you will not see in the final image that was used for the cover of the magazine and it is on the right.

I understand now that photoshop is a necessity for today's photography but I do understand where you are coming from Nasty - questioning if today's photographer is truly that being that they may use photoshop as a crutch and not as an enhancing tool, no different than a specialty lens. I do not wish for this particular forum to be a photoshop versus camera topic, but simply ask for everyone to continue shooting and keep creating what you love most.

thanks -
tony valadez


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@May 10 2010, 07:32 AM~17441616
> *Lookin good as always... GT
> *


Thanks Popeye


----------



## LaidbackLuis

Very well said Tony...


----------



## Wife-E

[/quote]
I would have to agree but to a certain extent and let me explain why. I also was in the same state of mind you are currently in and still am from time to time but one thing is for certain that photography is very subjective and not one style is meant for all. This is not a one size fits all type of business and while some photographers over use certain tools, from too much depth of field in their photos, to too much lighting, over use certain lenses and then there are those that dramatically over use photoshop and create something totally different from what was initially photographed. But in the end they are either creating something they like or love or what the client is paying for. I myself have my personal pet peeves with the way some photographers produce their images but that is their style and much love to them and their creation.

I personally have met "photographers" either fresh out of college or those that can actually afford the gear, and fresh out of the camera store but not knowing how to shoot themselves out of a wet paper bag but yet either have the credentials or equipment to call themselves photographers. A good friend of mine that started me out in this business explained something to me way back then and still say it to this day. A "professional" does not mean that he/she is good at what they do but rather get paid for what they do. There are bad mechanics, lawyers, doctors, and yes photographers too. So calling yourself or being named a "professional" does not mean you are good at what your profession may be.

I am from the film days with NO photoshop so yes, producing something straight out of the camera was a must and there was no, Oh let me fix that shit in photoshop afterwards. Nowadays you have sooooo many programs out there that assist you in either enhancing, correcting, manipulating, to completely altering the image and it is understandable why some film photographers, including myself, are/were anti-photoshop, at least at first. Now I do have photoshop and recently Lightroom and just now learning how to use these new tools and will correct and enhance my images when and where needed. I am not one to completely alter the work that I put so much effort into creating and anyone that has ever shot with me or seen me work will acclaim to you that what I create on location is very damn similar to what is going to be my final image. 

I have taken the liberty of attaching an image that was used for the cover of the TX Wedding Guide and the image on the left is the shot that was literally straight out of the camera. You will see the leg of one of my stands in the lower left hand corner and other minor details such as the exit sign, overhead speakers, etc. etc. that you will not see in the final image that was used for the cover of the magazine and it is on the right.

I understand now that photoshop is a necessity for today's photography but I do understand where you are coming from Nasty - questioning if today's photographer is truly that being that they may use photoshop as a crutch and not as an enhancing tool, no different than a specialty lens. I do not wish for this particular forum to be a photoshop versus camera topic, but simply ask for everyone to continue shooting and keep creating what you love most.

thanks -
tony valadez








[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## El Alfonso

Hey Tony,

I remember those days of only having like 3 rolls of film to cover a complete show, cars, hop, entertainment, car clubs and of course the girls. You are right about a professional photographer. I always tell people to shoot what they love and if some feria comes with the territory, then even better. I've been a fan of your work for a while and I have seen how you have totally taken it to another level when it comes to the lighting, composition and just total creativity of your pictures and you are not a one trick pony only shooting cars. I don't come here dropping compliments every 5 minutes either. This forum has brought people together for the love of taking pictures
but what makes someone a professional? I guess that question will be answered when someone answers what makes a lowrider? People have different opinions on the matter. To me just have fun taking pictures, and if you want to take it to another level then like everything in life, put the work. Read, take some classes at the local college and take time to really learn your camera functions and once you take it to another level like those fucking studio lights then you are in the leagues of a "professional" My .02 So click, click away everybody.

El Alfonso


----------



## nobueno

Great response Tony. I'll add my 1 cents. 

I do not like to be called a photographer because I do not feel that I have earned the title. I am a car hobbyist who happens to take photos. I have no formal training but I have read a lot and have practiced a lot but still have a whole lot to learn. 

I just learned in the past year how to tag my photos using Photoshop (PS) and I don't know how to do anything else. I bought a book and tried to learn how to do things in PS and just felt PS is too much for me. I rather try and get the shot using what I have in my hand, my camera. 

I too have started to mess around with Lightroom and have found it useful to try different "looks" with my photos. I have never felt that I could fix something in PS because for the simple fact that I cannot use it. PS is a tool for many and it should be but you should not use it to the point where your photos no longer look like photos.


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1+May 10 2010, 07:52 AM~17441387-->
> 
> 
> 
> I think Photographer is something that is earned!! I am hoping to be one, one day!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x100000 :werd: :thumbsup: Me too...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sin7_@May 10 2010, 02:47 PM~17444611
> *Very well said Tony... AND NASTY
> *


:yes: From talking with Marco Patino last weekend... He told me it ain't the equipment... but the eye behind the lens... He showed me a black and white picture he took... sick as fuck... and it was with a $15 camera! :wow:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@May 10 2010, 03:00 PM~17444706
> *Hey Tony,
> 
> I remember those days of only having like 3 rolls of film to cover a complete show, cars, hop, entertainment, car clubs and of course the girls. You are right about a professional photographer. I always tell people to shoot what they love and if some feria comes with the territory, then even better. I've been a fan of your work for a while and I have seen how you have totally taken it to another level when it comes to the lighting, composition and just total creativity of your pictures and you are not a one trick pony only shooting cars. I don't come here dropping compliments every 5 minutes either. This forum has brought people together  for the love of taking pictures
> but what makes someone a professional? I guess that question will be answered when someone answers what makes a lowrider? People have different opinions on the matter. To me just have fun taking pictures, and if you want to take it to another level then like everything in life, put the work. Read, take some classes at the local college and take time to really learn your camera functions and once you take it to another level like those fucking studio lights then you are in the leagues of a "professional" My .02 So click, click away everybody.
> 
> El Alfonso
> *


:werd:



> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 10 2010, 03:02 PM~17444723
> *Great response Tony. I'll add my 1 cents.
> 
> I do not like to be called a photographer because I do not feel that I have earned the title. I am a car hobbyist who happens to take photos. I have no formal training but I have read a lot and have practiced a lot but still have a whole lot to learn.
> 
> I just learned in the past year how to tag my photos using Photoshop (PS) and I don't know how to do anything else. I bought a book and tried to learn how to do things in PS and just felt PS is too much for me. I rather try and get the shot using what I have in my hand, my camera.
> 
> I too have started to mess around with Lightroom and have found it useful to try different "looks" with my photos. I have never felt that I could fix something in PS because for the simple fact that I cannot use it. PS is a tool for many and it should be but you should not use it to the point where your photos  no longer look like photos.
> *


:werd:


----------



## eastlos76cadi

Everyone uses some kind of program for a quick touch up or just to crop some pictures.From well known photographers around the world to media photographers.The thing is that some just kill the whole picture whey they try so hartd to make a shot look nice. Sometimes you just have to let it be and you be surprised what you can actually capture.Regardless of the shooter or if you have a dslr or the top of the market .You are who you are and if you call your self a photographer then more power to you and don't worrie about what the next person have to say.Everyones style is different with a unique look.It just sucks to see pictures that have so much saturation where the picture looks like its bleeding colors lol .my 2


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 10 2010, 03:02 PM~17444728
> *x100000 :werd: :thumbsup: Me too...
> :yes: From talking with Marco Patino last weekend... He told me it ain't the equipment... but the eye behind the lens... He showed me a black and white picture he took... sick as fuck... and it was with a $15 camera! :wow:
> *


:yes: i've seen pics in this very thread with point and shoot cameras that blow my mind...


----------



## 77doba

heres some pics i took....im new at this, so any comments would be good!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Whats up everyone! Here is a lil something I shot this past weekend


----------



## Twotonz

This is what I wanted. Everyone throwing in there two cents.

Knightstalker, Saul Vargas has told me something similar "it's not the camera but the Guy behind it"

I truly believe that to be true but I also believe....or should I say KNOW that you can limit your abilities to take some great photos without out the right equipment. 

One example is the last photo that I posted.....I could not of gotten that shot with just a camera. Another example is from the last quincenera that I shot.....I always struggled with get good shots at that church but not no more with my 5D Mark II and 2.8 glass


----------



## PROVOK

My turn. 

I started off doing graphics so I'm bias when it come to using PS. Lately i use it just to fix a couple of thing (same as i would use in a darkroom). On the other hand, i also like playing with it to change backgrounds and things like that. goes back to my graphic days. I know i can shoot great photos with a film camera so i'm not to worry that i sometimes over use PS. And i know some shots are impossible to get without using PS. Photographer/Digital Artist is what i consider myself.


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 10 2010, 08:58 PM~17448420
> *This is what I wanted. Everyone throwing in there two cents.
> 
> Knightstalker, Saul Vargas has told me something similar "it's not the camera but the Guy behind it"
> 
> I truly believe that to be true but I also believe....or should I say KNOW that you can limit your abilities to take some great photos without out the right equipment.
> 
> One example is the last photo that I posted.....I could not of gotten that shot with just a camera.  Another example is from the last quincenera that I shot.....I always struggled with get good shots at that church but not no more with my 5D Mark II and 2.8 glass
> *


Right man... (or woman  ) and RIGHT EQUIPMENT is key then... :biggrin:

I feel alot better after talking with Marcoman and shooting alongside him...


----------



## mxcn_roc

Photography is what you make it. There isn't a right way or a wrong way. If people want to pay you for what you do, that's just great. It's all a matter of circumstance and it's all subjective.

But at the same time be advised that when you decide to step up and work with higher end clients, your equipment and your knowledge of how to use or do something will always come into play. 

I'm a huge fan of reference and surrounding myself with as much of it as possible. I like looking at other photographers work and asking myself if I could execute something similar with my current knowledge of equipment and understanding of photography. If not, I look into what I need to do to make it happen (this approach has been extremely helpful in building confidence with my work).

--

Knightstalker that is great that Marcoman took time to chat with you about photography. I remember when I first started being interested in photography, I asked Marcoman a question via email and he replied with kind of a "dick" response. I haven't looked at that dude the same since (I probably caught him in the wrong time of the month).


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 10 2010, 09:56 PM~17449852
> *Right man... (or woman  ) and RIGHT EQUIPMENT is key then... :biggrin:
> 
> I feel alot better after talking with Marcoman and shooting alongside him...
> *


Yes and No.....because if you have all the right equipment but don't know how to use it or be creative with it then it don't matter how good your gear is cause you still won't be able to produce good shots


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 10 2010, 11:14 PM~17450052
> *Photography is what you make it.  There isn't a right way or a wrong way.  If people want to pay you for what you do, that's just great.  It's all a matter of circumstance and it's all subjective.
> 
> But at the same time be advised that when you decide to step up and work with higher end clients, your equipment and your knowledge of how to use or do something will always come into play.
> 
> I'm a huge fan of reference and surrounding myself with as much of it as possible.  I like looking at other photographers work and asking myself if I could execute something similar with my current knowledge of equipment and understanding of photography. If not, I look into what I need to do to make it happen (this approach  has been extremely helpful in building confidence with my work).
> 
> --
> 
> Knightstalker that is great that Marcoman took time to chat with you about photography. I remember when I first started being interested in photography, I asked Marcoman a question via email and he replied with kind of a "dick" response. I haven't looked at that dude the same since (I probably caught him in the wrong time of the month).
> *


Yeah he's a good guy... sorry you had that experience with him... I've heard good and bad with a couple photogs... but thankfully everyone i've met has been cool 



> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 11 2010, 12:25 AM~17450684
> *Yes and No.....because if you have all the right equipment but don't know how to use it or be creative with it then it don't matter how good your gear is cause you still won't be able to produce good shots
> *


:thumbsup: I guess a true photographer will take great pics even with a pin hole camera


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@May 10 2010, 06:56 AM~17441406
> *Here are a couple from this past weekend.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*Awesome shots you ROCK keep up the good work...* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TopDogg

:biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK

Note:

This past weekend i shot an event. Lighting was screwed up. My camera was trying to expose for the stage and room. Photos were coming out bad. I saw people taking photos and could see their screens on the back. Photos were coming out with blown highlights. No details on the people. Now if you have no knowledge on settings, there's no way u could fix the problem. i also heard people complaining about their photos. I'm glad i took the time to learn as much as I could. My photos came out good and my client was happy. I also had a person call them professional photos. Put a smile on my face. :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

Here is a shot of my son with my new Tokina 11-16.


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by 77doba_@May 10 2010, 05:47 PM~17446856
> *heres some pics i took....im new at this, so any comments would be good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Awesome shot keep p the god work do you use uv filters ....*.


----------



## GRS-HPR

GOT MY LOCS ON  LOL NEW CAMERA CANON 1000D OR REBEL XSI :0 18-55 LENSE


----------



## 77doba

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@May 11 2010, 07:42 AM~17452414
> *Awesome shot keep p the god work do you use uv filters .....
> *


thanks! yea i used a uv filter


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 11 2010, 06:47 AM~17452049
> *Note:
> 
> This past weekend i shot an event. Lighting was screwed up. My camera was trying to expose for the stage and room. Photos were coming out bad. I saw people taking photos and could see their screens on the back. Photos were coming out with blown highlights. No details on the people. Now if you have no knowledge on settings, there's no way u could fix the problem. i also heard people complaining about their photos. I'm glad i took the time to learn as much as I could. My photos came out good and my client was happy. I also had a person call them professional photos. Put a smile on my face. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Keep it up!


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@May 11 2010, 12:13 AM~17450986
> *Awesome shots you ROCK keep up the good work... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks for the compliment :biggrin: 
So...I wanted to share something too :biggrin: 
I called the radio station for the show this past weekend and asked if I could get a photographers pass. He really didn't ask much questions. After 3 performers already went on, I found out I got special access!! I got security access to the stage and was allowed to be backstage, thought it was pretty cool :biggrin:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*Jenns Hopper*


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@May 11 2010, 08:27 AM~17452800
> *Thanks for the compliment  :biggrin:
> So...I wanted to share something too  :biggrin:
> I called the radio station for the show this past weekend and asked if I could get a photographers pass. He really didn't ask much questions. After 3 performers already went on, I found out I got special access!! I got security access to the stage and was allowed to be backstage, thought it was pretty cool  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I've been wanting to get a photographers pass or some shows from a few stations out here in Frisco my friends a radio personality any advice ...


----------



## Nasty

> *I would have to agree but to a certain extent and let me explain why. I also was in the same state of mind you are currently in and still am from time to time but one thing is for certain that photography is very subjective and not one style is meant for all. This is not a one size fits all type of business and while some photographers over use certain tools, from too much depth of field in their photos, to too much lighting, over use certain lenses and then there are those that dramatically over use photoshop and create something totally different from what was initially photographed. But in the end they are either creating something they like or love or what the client is paying for. I myself have my personal pet peeves with the way some photographers produce their images but that is their style and much love to them and their creation.
> 
> I personally have met "photographers" either fresh out of college or those that can actually afford the gear, and fresh out of the camera store but not knowing how to shoot themselves out of a wet paper bag but yet either have the credentials or equipment to call themselves photographers. A good friend of mine that started me out in this business explained something to me way back then and still say it to this day. A "professional" does not mean that he/she is good at what they do but rather get paid for what they do. There are bad mechanics, lawyers, doctors, and yes photographers too. So calling yourself or being named a "professional" does not mean you are good at what your profession may be.
> 
> I am from the film days with NO photoshop so yes, producing something straight out of the camera was a must and there was no, Oh let me fix that shit in photoshop afterwards. Nowadays you have sooooo many programs out there that assist you in either enhancing, correcting, manipulating, to completely altering the image and it is understandable why some film photographers, including myself, are/were anti-photoshop, at least at first. Now I do have photoshop and recently Lightroom and just now learning how to use these new tools and will correct and enhance my images when and where needed. I am not one to completely alter the work that I put so much effort into creating and anyone that has ever shot with me or seen me work will acclaim to you that what I create on location is very damn similar to what is going to be my final image.
> 
> I have taken the liberty of attaching an image that was used for the cover of the TX Wedding Guide and the image on the left is the shot that was literally straight out of the camera. You will see the leg of one of my stands in the lower left hand corner and other minor details such as the exit sign, overhead speakers, etc. etc. that you will not see in the final image that was used for the cover of the magazine and it is on the right.
> 
> I understand now that photoshop is a necessity for today's photography but I do understand where you are coming from Nasty - questioning if today's photographer is truly that being that they may use photoshop as a crutch and not as an enhancing tool, no different than a specialty lens. I do not wish for this particular forum to be a photoshop versus camera topic, but simply ask for everyone to continue shooting and keep creating what you love most.
> 
> thanks -
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I feel the same way you do bro!! truthfully, if there is any body on this site that has inspired me to really get serious with this its you. My thoughts are just that. i know not everyone is going to agree with what i said or what you said. and i didnt say it to call anybody out. but in my honest opinion i think there are photographers they should spend more time learning their camera instead of learning cheap tricks in photoshop. cuz the truth of the matter is you can almost get the same results with filters and lighting that you can get with photoshop. minus the removing things completely out of the picture and stuff. 

but your work is exactly what im talkin about. yea you use photoshop. but its not to totally change what the picture looked like in the first place. its simply to just edite the necessary fixes. 

Thanks for the reply and Keep up the great work tony  :thumpsup:




> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@May 10 2010, 02:00 PM~17444706
> *Hey Tony,
> 
> I remember those days of only having like 3 rolls of film to cover a complete show, cars, hop, entertainment, car clubs and of course the girls. You are right about a professional photographer. I always tell people to shoot what they love and if some feria comes with the territory, then even better. I've been a fan of your work for a while and I have seen how you have totally taken it to another level when it comes to the lighting, composition and just total creativity of your pictures and you are not a one trick pony only shooting cars. I don't come here dropping compliments every 5 minutes either. This forum has brought people together  for the love of taking pictures
> but what makes someone a professional? I guess that question will be answered when someone answers what makes a lowrider? People have different opinions on the matter. To me just have fun taking pictures, and if you want to take it to another level then like everything in life, put the work. Read, take some classes at the local college and take time to really learn your camera functions and once you take it to another level like those fucking studio lights then you are in the leagues of a "professional" My .02 So click, click away everybody.
> 
> El Alfonso
> *


I feel you my brotha!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 10 2010, 02:02 PM~17444723
> *Great response Tony. I'll add my 1 cents.
> 
> I do not like to be called a photographer because I do not feel that I have earned the title. I am a car hobbyist who happens to take photos. I have no formal training but I have read a lot and have practiced a lot but still have a whole lot to learn.
> 
> I just learned in the past year how to tag my photos using Photoshop (PS) and I don't know how to do anything else. I bought a book and tried to learn how to do things in PS and just felt PS is too much for me. I rather try and get the shot using what I have in my hand, my camera.
> 
> I too have started to mess around with Lightroom and have found it useful to try different "looks" with my photos. I have never felt that I could fix something in PS because for the simple fact that I cannot use it. PS is a tool for many and it should be but you should not use it to the point where your photos  no longer look like photos.
> *


right on


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by PROVOK+May 11 2010, 07:47 AM~17452049-->
> 
> 
> 
> Note:
> 
> This past weekend i shot an event. Lighting was screwed up. My camera was trying to expose for the stage and room. Photos were coming out bad. I saw people taking photos and could see their screens on the back. Photos were coming out with blown highlights. No details on the people. Now if you have no knowledge on settings, there's no way u could fix the problem. i also heard people complaining about their photos. I'm glad i took the time to learn as much as I could. My photos came out good and my client was happy. I also had a person call them professional photos. Put a smile on my face. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PICS!! (or it didnt happen?)
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bulletproofdesigns_@May 11 2010, 09:44 AM~17452959
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenns Hopper
> *


nice ron!


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@May 11 2010, 08:27 AM~17452800
> *Thanks for the compliment  :biggrin:
> So...I wanted to share something too  :biggrin:
> I called the radio station for the show this past weekend and asked if I could get a photographers pass. He really didn't ask much questions. After 3 performers already went on, I found out I got special access!! I got security access to the stage and was allowed to be backstage, thought it was pretty cool  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Kool opportuniy! NICE PICS! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Local publication had a cover model contest with REAL brides as the contestants. Today I had to shoot the winner in a few different gowns and here are a few for now. I will post more later in the week.

- tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## My95Fleety

A few pics of a fundraiser carwash here in vegas last saturday.


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@May 11 2010, 04:42 PM~17457838
> *PICS!! (or it didnt happen?)
> nice ron!
> *


Thanks Sonny hope all is well with you Bro keep in touch ....


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@May 11 2010, 05:42 PM~17457838
> *PICS!! (or it didnt happen?)
> *


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns+May 11 2010, 08:48 AM~17453000-->
> 
> 
> 
> I've been wanting to get a photographers pass or some shows from a few stations out here in Frisco my friends a radio personality any advice ...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I first asked one of the guys hosting the shows to ask for me but he didnt even try so I just called the main guy at the radio station and since I was with one of the Car clubs he had a pass waiting for me :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-My95Fleety_@May 11 2010, 10:59 PM~17462128
> *Kool opportuniy! NICE PICS! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you!


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 11 2010, 11:11 PM~17462231
> *Local publication had a cover model contest with REAL brides as the contestants. Today I had to shoot the winner in a few different gowns and here are a few for now. I will post more later in the week.
> 
> - tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Speechless.....I admire your work and am always taking your advise. Thanks for posting these!!


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 12 2010, 06:03 AM~17463463
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Dang work computers!! I can't see the images! Their blocked!!


----------



## Wife-E




----------



## 63 Pimpala




----------



## mxcn_roc

Damn! I can't decide which lens to get.  

I've been thinking about the Canon 24-70mm f2.8, but now I'm sort of considering the Canon 70-200 IS f2.8. 

About a $500 dollar difference between the two lenses($1300-$1800). 

:uh:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 12 2010, 12:07 PM~17465855
> *Damn! I can't decide which lens to get.
> 
> I've been thinking about the Canon 24-70mm f2.8, but now I'm sort of considering the Canon 70-200 IS f2.8.
> 
> About a $500 dollar difference between the two lenses($1300-$1800).
> 
> :uh:
> *


Get both. :biggrin: 

After this past weekend i wish i would of had a longer lens. 24-70 is a good all around lens. Hard choice. i always rack my brain trying to figure out my next piece of gear. Good luck.


----------



## BOUNZIN

damn i hate this new uploader it won't let me post my pics unless i shrink the hell out of them :angry:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 12 2010, 12:13 PM~17466458
> *Get both.  :biggrin:
> 
> After this past weekend i wish i would of had a longer lens. 24-70 is a good all around lens. Hard choice. i always rack my brain trying to figure out my next piece of gear. Good luck.
> *


Unfortunately, I am not at baller status yet. So I have to get one at a time. 

Maybe if I wouldn't have bought my new MacBook Pro, I could have afforded both. But I needed to update my laptop. 

Back when I worked at the newspaper, I worked with both lenses, so I know their capabilities. I'll probably just end up flipping a coin at the end.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 12 2010, 01:57 PM~17467875
> *Unfortunately, I am not at baller status yet. So I have to get one at a time.
> 
> Maybe if I wouldn't have bought my new MacBook Pro, I could have afforded both. But I needed to update my laptop.
> 
> Back when I worked at the newspaper, I worked with both lenses, so I know their capabilities.  I'll probably just end up flipping a coin at the end.
> *


Mac Book Pros are awesome. I love mine. :yes:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 12 2010, 12:07 PM~17465855
> *Damn! I can't decide which lens to get.
> 
> I've been thinking about the Canon 24-70mm f2.8, but now I'm sort of considering the Canon 70-200 IS f2.8.
> 
> About a $500 dollar difference between the two lenses($1300-$1800).
> 
> :uh:
> *


I have them both and i love them .....Good choice of glass mxcn


----------



## PROVOK

first maternity shoot.


----------



## Knightstalker




----------



## FatAl 63

B&W Film 35mm


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@May 12 2010, 10:37 PM~17473639
> *B&W Film 35mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 those are bad ass!


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@May 13 2010, 06:37 AM~17473639
> *B&W Film 35mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I really like this one. Wich film did you use?


----------



## azphotoz

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@May 11 2010, 11:26 PM~17462347
> *A few pics of a fundraiser carwash here in vegas last saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!! Original looking, not all edited. :thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by azphotoz_@May 13 2010, 09:37 AM~17477004
> *NICE!!! Original looking, not all edited.  :thumbsup:
> *


It could be because they're just "snap shots"? :dunno:


----------



## Twotonz

The July issue of Lowrider Magazine is now hitting newstands. Saul Vargas and me shot the cover. The photography topic starter Carlos has a pair of features in there as well and of course Workaholic Jae has like 7 features.


----------



## Twotonz

Some of my shots from "From the Hood" section in the June issue......be looking out for a full centerfold feature of this 62 in the September issue  










You can see my reflection in this one :cheesy:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 13 2010, 11:49 AM~17478159
> *The July issue of Lowrider Magazine is now hitting newstands.  Saul Vargas and me shot the cover.  The photography topic starter Carlos has a pair of features in there as well and of course Workaholic Jae has like 7 features.
> *


Congrats again on the cover! Congrats Carlos! Happy to see more of us from LIL in the magazine! I may have a lot of features in each issue but I have yet to shoot a cover like you! Could be the fact that I don't shoot models..  :wow:


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by azphotoz+May 13 2010, 09:37 AM~17477004-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE!!! Original looking, not all edited.  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks man! I try. I'm just starting so it's nice to hear some compliments.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mxcn_roc_@May 13 2010, 09:41 AM~17477050
> *It could be because they're just "snap shots"?  :dunno:
> *


I'm sorry like I said, I'm just starting. By "snap shots" do you mean:

A snapshot is popularly defined as a photograph that is "shot" spontaneously and quickly, most often without artistic or journalistic intent. Snapshots are commonly considered to be technically "imperfect" or amateurish--out of focus or poorly framed or composed. 

I'm just getting into this picture stuff. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 13 2010, 11:49 AM~17478159
> *The July issue of Lowrider Magazine is now hitting newstands.  Saul Vargas and me shot the cover.  The photography topic starter Carlos has a pair of features in there as well and of course Workaholic Jae has like 7 features.
> *


Looking forward to it! Now I always actually look at who shot the pics! you do some good work. 

Do you know if this issue covers the Phoenix show?


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by aceuh_@May 5 2010, 12:10 PM~17399757
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice. Could go in a Chevy catalog or something like that.!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 13 2010, 12:17 PM~17478394
> *Congrats again on the cover! Congrats Carlos! Happy to see more of us from LIL in the magazine!  I may have a lot of features in each issue but I have yet to shoot a cover like you! Could be the fact that I don't shoot models..    :wow:
> *


Jae the cover car feature was shot by both Saul and me but the cover shot is Saul's. I'm sure if you shot with models or if they ran covers without out models you would have a few covers under your belt


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by PROVOK+May 12 2010, 06:35 PM~17469655-->
> 
> 
> 
> first maternity shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice! :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@May 13 2010, 12:54 PM~17478188
> *Some of my shots from "From the Hood" section in the June issue......be looking out for a full centerfold feature of this 62 in the September issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see my reflection in this one  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 13 2010, 12:55 PM~17478812
> *Jae the cover car feature was shot by both Saul and me but the cover shot is Saul's.  I'm sure if you shot with models or if they ran covers without out models you would have a few covers under your belt
> *


True True. I may have to start... :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@May 13 2010, 12:18 PM~17478412
> *Thanks man! I try.  I'm just starting so it's nice to hear some compliments.
> I'm sorry like I said, I'm just starting. By "snap shots" do you mean:
> 
> A snapshot is popularly defined as a photograph that is "shot" spontaneously and quickly, most often without artistic or journalistic intent. Snapshots are commonly considered to be technically "imperfect" or amateurish--out of focus or poorly framed or composed.
> 
> I'm just getting into this picture stuff. Any advice would be appreciated.
> *


There's nothing wrong with taking snapshots. That's where everyone begins. 
 

--



> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 13 2010, 12:17 PM~17478394
> *Congrats again on the cover! Congrats Carlos! Happy to see more of us from LIL in the magazine!  I may have a lot of features in each issue but I have yet to shoot a cover like you! Could be the fact that I don't shoot models..    :wow:
> *



Thanks Jae and Tonz. 

Originally, the opportunity to shoot for Lowrider came last year, but I had some other stuff going on and I didn't follow up on it. But luckily, in meeting with Joe Ray in person and talking with him about the work I'm trying to do here in AZ, the opportunity came knocking again and I jumped at it this time around. 

There's plenty of stuff to cover out here in Arizona(stuff that I've shot and have scheduled to shoot), so as future issues get put together, there's going to be a strong presence from AZ and hopefully I'll continue to be part of bringing those features to print. 
 

---

With that said, here are some recent shots with my good friend Mercedes. We wanted to do some nature stuff, so we went out to Rio Verde, AZ and went at it. 



















She's probably one of my favorite models to work with, she's always down for whatever ideas I throw her way.


----------



## MikeS

Please tell me she is 18, coming over to The Netherlands this summer, but don't has a place to stay.


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@May 13 2010, 03:38 PM~17479752
> *Please tell me she is 18, coming over to The Netherlands this summer, but don't has a place to stay.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE PETE-STA




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

same magazine just this day was bride's maid dresses...

- tony valadez


----------



## My95Fleety

> There's nothing wrong with taking snapshots. That's where everyone begins.
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety+May 12 2010, 10:59 PM~17473842-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 those are bad ass!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank You
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MikeS_@May 13 2010, 08:50 AM~17476529
> *I really like this one. Wich film did you use?
> *


Thanks film used was Illford HP5 400


----------



## MikeS

Great. How much do you pay film over there. 
Prices over here are pretty shitty. Like 10 dollars for 1 medium format film and quality 35mm is around 5 to 8 dollars for one. 

Plus the fact that the only medium format film I can get a hold of in my are are the Kodak 400 VC. And the 100 ASA black and white. Would love to have some 400+ ASA color film for my medium format camera.


----------



## mxcn_roc

Congrats to Frank of Franks Hydraulics for being featured in the July issue of Lowrider magazine. :thumbsup:


----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@May 14 2010, 03:27 AM~17487009
> *Great. How much do you pay film over there.
> Prices over here are pretty shitty. Like 10 dollars for 1 medium format film and quality 35mm is around 5 to 8 dollars for one.
> 
> Plus the fact that the only medium format film I can get a hold of in my are are the Kodak 400 VC. And the 100 ASA black and white. Would love to have some 400+ ASA color film for my medium format camera.
> *


Where I get it from its like 5-6 dollars a roll.


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 14 2010, 11:17 AM~17489533
> *Congrats to Frank of Franks Hydraulics for being featured in the July issue of Lowrider magazine.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## FreDay

A photo of a photo of two blonde swedish girls...


----------



## 72 kutty

Two more pics from the shoot that me and the wifey did a couple weeks ago...


----------



## My95Fleety

Here are a few pics I took at my nephews b-day. All feedback is welcome!


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 13 2010, 04:15 PM~17478985
> *There's nothing wrong with taking snapshots. That's where everyone begins.
> 
> 
> --
> Thanks Jae and Tonz.
> 
> Originally, the opportunity to shoot for Lowrider came last year, but I had some other stuff going on and I didn't follow up on it.  But luckily, in meeting with Joe Ray in person and talking with him about the work I'm trying to do here in AZ, the opportunity came knocking again and I jumped at it this time around.
> 
> There's plenty of stuff to cover out here in Arizona(stuff that I've shot and have scheduled to shoot), so as future issues get put together, there's going to be a strong presence from AZ and hopefully I'll continue to be part of bringing those features to print.
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> With that said, here are some recent shots with my good friend Mercedes. We wanted to do some nature stuff, so we went out to Rio Verde, AZ and went at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's probably one of my favorite models to work with, she's always down for whatever ideas I throw her way.
> *


Beautiful shots....lucky you guys were not deported by mistake, note to self, Don't travel to Az till this shit stops!!!!


----------



## Ecalderon

Great work everyone!!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@May 12 2010, 10:37 PM~17473639
> *B&W Film 35mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@May 15 2010, 09:59 PM~17501720
> *Great work everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: 

great shot.


----------



## 96_impalass

nice pix


----------



## 96_impalass

homeboy and his wife in front of the ut tower


----------



## 96_impalass




----------



## 96_impalass




----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 15 2010, 03:01 PM~17499531
> *Two more pics from the shoot that me and the wifey did a couple weeks ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awesome shots .


And your Married to Americas Top Latina Super Model take care of each other & keep up the good work Bro .......


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

I was off this weekend so I was contracted out as a 2nd shooter. Here are a few of the pics from last nights wedding.

- tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## Rod Stewart

that's a mean air guitar! :cheesy:


----------



## KABEL

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

NOT A PRO BUT LOVE DEEZ PICS


----------



## TopDogg

:biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@May 15 2010, 10:59 PM~17501720
> *Great work everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE! :0


----------



## SouthsideLife

Any tips I can use on my lighting guys? What I could have added? 

I had my SB-600 mounted somewhat to the left of me aimed directly at him. Maybe about 4ft away from him.

Exposure: 0.005 sec (1/200) 
Aperture: f/7.1


----------



## SouthsideLife

Any tips on this one? I know I could prob use a LOT. Thanks...

Shot this with my 50mm 1.8. SB-600 was about 5ft in front of him. 

Exposure: 0.005 sec (1/200) 
Aperture: f/9.0 
Focal Length: 50 mm


----------



## Twotonz

Great shot Magic, Tony I never get tired of looking at your work man....I hope you keep posting in here on a regular basis. Skinny that graduation shot came out bad ass man


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 17 2010, 01:01 PM~17516651
> *Great shot Magic, Tony I never get tired of looking at your work man....I hope you keep posting in here on a regular basis.  Skinny that graduation shot came out bad ass man
> *


I second that!


----------



## nobueno

Outtake from the July issue.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@May 17 2010, 10:01 AM~17514198
> *Any tips I can use on my lighting guys? What I could have added?
> 
> I had my SB-600 mounted somewhat to the left of me aimed directly at him. Maybe about 4ft away from him.
> 
> Exposure: 0.005 sec (1/200)
> Aperture: f/7.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Southside - I think it looks perfect. The only thing I would have personally done differently would be to add a second light behind his left side, which would have been your right to give him a slight rim light for separation. Other than that, good work.

t


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 17 2010, 02:01 PM~17516651
> *Great shot Magic, Tony I never get tired of looking at your work man....I hope you keep posting in here on a regular basis.  Skinny that graduation shot came out bad ass man
> *



thanks twotonz and nobueno. i'll keep posting as long as everyone does not get tired of seeing what i shoot.

t


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*Mariam with Don's Fleetwood KONA GOLD 
Low Creations S.F. Since 1974*

*Let me know what you guy's & gals think about the shot ...*


----------



## PROVOK

So i went to Wal-mart for some family portraits. Gotta check out the competition. Sure did feel pressure to buy extra photos and membership card.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 17 2010, 03:20 PM~17517472
> *Southside - I think it looks perfect. The only thing I would have personally done differently would be to add a second light behind his left side, which would have been your right to give him a slight rim light for separation. Other than that, good work.
> *


I started using rim lights. Really brings out the person.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@May 17 2010, 10:01 AM~17514198
> *Any tips I can use on my lighting guys? What I could have added?
> 
> I had my SB-600 mounted somewhat to the left of me aimed directly at him. Maybe about 4ft away from him.
> 
> Exposure: 0.005 sec (1/200)
> Aperture: f/7.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How do u like the sb-600? Did u use CLS (wireless)?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Just a random shot! :biggrin: Havent been into a whole lot lately! :happysad:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

another random shot


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 17 2010, 04:42 PM~17519495
> *Just a random shot!  :biggrin: Havent been into a whole lot lately!  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tight :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

@ chicano park


----------



## BIGMIKE

@ Classic Style CC Cruise Night


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 17 2010, 07:03 PM~17520376
> *@ Classic Style CC Cruise Night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Bad Ass shot keep up the good work what do you shoot ...


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@May 17 2010, 06:14 PM~17520504
> *Bad Ass shot keep up the good work what do you shoot ...
> *


thanks


----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@May 15 2010, 11:40 PM~17503219
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: Gracias! Was nice meeting up you this weekend. Cant wait to see your shots


----------



## Hustler on the go

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@May 17 2010, 02:55 PM~17517831
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mariam with Don's Fleetwood KONA GOLD
> Low Creations S.F. Since 1974
> 
> Let me know what you guy's & gals think about the shot ...
> *


Great Pics. that off color one is sick!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 17 2010, 01:01 PM~17516651
> *Great shot Magic, Tony I never get tired of looking at your work man....I hope you keep posting in here on a regular basis.  Skinny that graduation shot came out bad ass man
> *


Hey Twotonz you got any more pics of the cherry platinum model and 64? :biggrin: :biggrin: Isnt she that chick from that RayJ show?


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 17 2010, 07:22 PM~17520624
> *thanks
> *


Big Mike what do you shoot with ....


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 17 2010, 04:26 PM~17517536
> *thanks twotonz and nobueno. i'll keep posting as long as everyone does not get tired of seeing what i shoot.
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I don't think that theres anything you can take a picture of and not come out great. Keep posting I love all your pictures. no matter what they are. :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+May 17 2010, 03:01 PM~17516651-->
> 
> 
> 
> Great shot Magic, Tony I never get tired of looking at your work man....I hope you keep posting in here on a regular basis.  Skinny that graduation shot came out bad ass man
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THANKS TONZ!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 04:20 PM~17517472
> *Southside - I think it looks perfect. The only thing I would have personally done differently would be to add a second light behind his left side, which would have been your right to give him a slight rim light for separation. Other than that, good work.
> 
> t
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THANKS TONY!
> 
> Yeah I really wish I had another light. I'm actually about to invest in another speedlight. I went to a photo expo here in Austin this past weekend. Looked at the SB-900 speedlight...very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PROVOK_@May 17 2010, 06:36 PM~17518822
> *How do u like the sb-600? Did u use CLS (wireless)?
> *



Man I love my 600! Yes I did use CLS. I had bought some of those eBay triggers but they just did NOT want to work with my SB-600. Felt like it wasn't making good contact. So I got rid of them and just stuck with the built in wireless feature. Been working good for me so far. But like I said to Tony, I need to get me one or two more. And I am definitely gonna look into getting the rim light effect on my subjects the next time I shoot.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@May 17 2010, 10:01 PM~17523668
> *Big Mike what do you shoot with ....
> *


i have a D80 with the lense it came with.


----------



## NIMSTER64

Great Job guys and Gals. everyone has there own unique style. its great


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Few random shots yesterday. I was messing with different ISO, appitures and shutter speed using natural light.


----------



## keepinitlow

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 5 2006, 11:03 PM~6511526
> *HERE'S THE VIDEO ON ME SHOOTING HER,,, I HAVE A SMALL VIDEO CAMERA ON THE TOP OF MY CAMERA ,,,,,,,, JUST INCASE THE CELEBRITIES TRY TO HIT ME  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_quer...S+HILTON+ULISES
> *


lol, I take it you've been hit before by celebs?


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 17 2010, 07:03 PM~17520376
> *@ Classic Style CC Cruise Night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's nice. Man I have a D80 and can't seem to learn how to work it. :uh: specially at night or inside I have trouble getting the right lighting I guess.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@May 18 2010, 07:00 AM~17525083
> *
> Man I love my 600! Yes I did use CLS. I had bought some of those eBay triggers but they just did NOT want to work with my SB-600. Felt like it wasn't making good contact. So I got rid of them and just stuck with the built in wireless feature. Been working good for me so far. But like I said to Tony, I need to get me one or two more. And I am definitely gonna look into getting the rim light effect on my subjects the next time I shoot.
> *


Which Ebay triggers? i use the Yongnuo RF-602. they work great. only problem is with the sb-600. it doesn't wake them up. i gotta manually do it. no big deal. with my 800 and 900, they work perfect. CLS works good too. only thing is for me my flash mounts inside of my softbox so i need RTs.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@May 17 2010, 09:54 PM~17522817
> *Hey Twotonz you got any more pics of the cherry platinum model and 64?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Isnt she that chick from that RayJ show?
> *


Sorry man I ain't got any shots of her.....don't now if she did a reality show either


----------



## Knightstalker

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@May 18 2010, 11:13 AM~17528508
> *That's nice. Man I have a D80 and can't seem to learn how to work it.  :uh:  specially at night or inside I have trouble getting the right lighting I guess.
> *


ive been learning on my own really just messing with the settings and reading up on the basics, even the manual the camera comes with can get you started pretty good. for night or low light shots definately get a tripod and try messing with your white balance and slow shutter speed.


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE+May 18 2010, 09:14 PM~17534938-->
> 
> 
> 
> ive been learning on my own really just messing with the settings and reading up on the basics, even the manual the camera comes with can get you started pretty good. for night or low light shots definately get a tripod and try messing with your white balance and slow shutter speed.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kool! Thanks! I bought mine used and it didnt come with the manual. I downloaded one online but it was just one that someone else had put together. I want to get me the original one, seen one on ebay!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIGMIKE_@May 18 2010, 09:15 PM~17534948
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## ~SCORT~




----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by keepinitlow_@May 18 2010, 01:59 PM~17528318
> *lol, I take it you've been hit before by celebs?
> *


3 1/2 year old post?????  :dunno:


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@May 19 2010, 02:28 AM~17537586
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad ass pic! :0


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@May 19 2010, 03:28 AM~17537586
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: Nice... :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO

Here is from a wedding workshop I attended. I hope this can help you guys out on getting some perspective shots. Not the greatest shots but definately not the worst. Hope you guys enjoy! P.S. Tony.... Please give me your critique on these.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 18 2010, 11:03 AM~17525955
> *Few random shots yesterday. I was messing with different ISO, appitures and shutter speed using natural light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That was my boys Seth (SIXONEFORLIFE) car. Thats Betty. That motor is sick isnt it?


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 19 2010, 11:00 AM~17539835
> *Here is from a wedding workshop I attended. I hope this can help you guys out on getting some perspective shots. Not the greatest shots but definately not the worst. Hope you guys enjoy! P.S. Tony.... Please give me your critique on these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Maaando -
The images look great and eventhough it was a workshop you captured some great emotions. The last two images are the only ones that I would either fix or eliminate and not give to the client. One is too cold and the other is slightly under exposed, other than that great shots.


t


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

In the process of editing a wedding and will post some shots this week while I am working on them. Here are a few for now.

- tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

a few more same wedding....


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

this is all for now, will post more tomorrow.

t


----------



## mike661

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife

a few shots from MAJESTICS daytona beach picnic on sunday  
trying to not get too carried away with the ps


----------



## Mr. 412




----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 19 2010, 10:00 AM~17539835
> *Here is from a wedding workshop I attended. I hope this can help you guys out on getting some perspective shots. Not the greatest shots but definately not the worst. Hope you guys enjoy! P.S. Tony.... Please give me your critique on these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow that was a worksho?  they went all out huh? thats cool man


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 19 2010, 12:05 PM~17539873
> *That was my boys Seth (SIXONEFORLIFE) car. Thats Betty. That motor is sick isnt it?
> *


Hell yea, Now It belongs to one of friends from Individuals houston chapter.


----------



## nobueno

Traffic CC Picnic


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@May 19 2010, 07:35 PM~17543457
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :h5:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 20 2010, 05:09 PM~17550558
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wave: 


( :naughty: )


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 20 2010, 10:09 AM~17550558
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Love that location! I will be in Boston in about 3 weeks shooting an engagement too....

t


----------



## djtwigsta

Thanks and there is no shortage of locations in Boston. I DJ several weddings in Boston and its alwasy a sight. So i expect some good shots, lol! BTW This is a building along a canal taht they tore down 3 sides of the walls aroudn a huge water generator. I have other pics that show the generator and it was fun driving 'into' the building.


----------



## 75_Monte

Everyone is posting up some great work lately. Keep them coming. 

I am going to share a few pixs from my vacation @ Key West Florida last week. Nothing great but I thought some of these shots were kind of cool. All the shots were taken hand held with my T2i & my 24-70 f/2.8L lens and no flash. I realized I have plenty to lean about taking photos in low light situations (and lighting in general) but we all have to start somewhere. BTW, this was our first vacation in 20 years without taking the kiddies along so it was fun. Here ya go. Hope you like them.

The wife striking a pose. 









We were only 90 miles away from Cuba so we just had to have a cigar. Sucked not having a tripod for these so I could have lowered the iso and got better shots.  









I also tried to use the lighting coming from the store front spot lights since I did not have my flash with me. 









Lots of great locations to shot here. I highly recommend it.


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by 75_Monte_@May 20 2010, 08:06 PM~17556592
> *Everyone is posting up some great work lately. Keep them coming.
> 
> I am going to share a few pixs from my vacation @ Key West Florida last week. Nothing great but I thought some of these shots were kind of cool. All the shots were taken hand held with my T2i & my 24-70 f/2.8L lens and no flash. I realized I have plenty to lean about taking photos in low light situations (and lighting in general) but we all have to start somewhere. BTW, this was our first vacation in 20 years without taking the kiddies along so it was fun. Here ya go. Hope you like them.
> 
> The wife striking a pose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were only 90 miles away from Cuba so we just had to have a cigar. Sucked not having a tripod for these so I could have lowered the iso and got better shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also tried to use the lighting coming from the store front spot lights since I did not the flash with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of great locations to shot here. I highly recommend it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good cuz looks like a lot of fun!!


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: really dig that boat pic


----------



## Twotonz

WB.....does anybody else feel like it should be easyer to change it than how they have it now??? Deffinetly not as easy as changine your Shutter of AP but easyer than what it is now on cameras


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 20 2010, 09:09 AM~17550558
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Bad Ass shot .* :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

From today.

t


----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@May 20 2010, 09:58 PM~17557308
> *:thumbsup: really dig that boat pic
> *


Thanks.....


----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@May 20 2010, 09:11 PM~17556664
> *looking good cuz looks like a lot of fun!!
> *


Thanks primo. How is your cutty coming along? Is she going to be ready for the picnic?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 75_Monte_@May 20 2010, 10:06 PM~17556592
> *Everyone is posting up some great work lately. Keep them coming.
> 
> I am going to share a few pixs from my vacation @ Key West Florida last week. Nothing great but I thought some of these shots were kind of cool. All the shots were taken hand held with my T2i & my 24-70 f/2.8L lens and no flash. I realized I have plenty to lean about taking photos in low light situations (and lighting in general) but we all have to start somewhere. BTW, this was our first vacation in 20 years without taking the kiddies along so it was fun. Here ya go. Hope you like them.
> 
> The wife striking a pose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We were only 90 miles away from Cuba so we just had to have a cigar. Sucked not having a tripod for these so I could have lowered the iso and got better shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also tried to use the lighting coming from the store front spot lights since I did not have my flash with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of great locations to shot here. I highly recommend it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good bro.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 20 2010, 10:13 PM~17557487
> *WB.....does anybody else feel like it should be easyer to change it than how they have it now???  Deffinetly not as easy as changine your Shutter of AP but easyer than what it is now on cameras
> *


White Balance?

It's easy on my D80. I also shoot raw so it's super easy to adjust in PP.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 21 2010, 09:19 AM~17560644
> *White Balance?
> 
> It's easy on my D80. I also shoot raw so it's super easy to adjust in PP.
> *


when shooting in raw does anything els change? can you explain to me what the diffrence is from shooting raw as to jpeg? sorry if that made no sence LOL. I am still learning here so please bare with me. is it hard to do? how should I practice with it? thanks for any info.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 20 2010, 10:13 PM~17557487
> *WB.....does anybody else feel like it should be easyer to change it than how they have it now???  Deffinetly not as easy as changine your Shutter of AP but easyer than what it is now on cameras
> *



I personally shoot with the 5D's so changing the WB (white balance) is not that difficult. If I am not mistaken you shoot with a MarkII and I have played with that camera before and can recall it being a bit tedious compared to the 5D. Can not speak for any other camera's out there but have you checked to see if there is a custom function to make that change quicker and/or easier?


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 21 2010, 07:19 AM~17560644
> *White Balance?
> 
> It's easy on my D80. I also shoot raw so it's super easy to adjust in PP.
> *


What are the benefits of shooting raw? I know you don't have to worry about your WB but I've always though that shooting raw is a big pain in butt, cause you have to touch up every photo in Photoshop and it takes up all kinds of memory.....due to the fact that they are huge files. 

That's what has kept me from shooting raw


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 21 2010, 07:45 AM~17560797
> *I personally shoot with the 5D's so changing the WB (white balance) is not that difficult. If I am not mistaken you shoot with a MarkII and I have played with that camera before and can recall it being a bit tedious compared to the 5D. Can not speak for any other camera's out there but have you checked to see if there is a custom function to make that change quicker and/or easier?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That would be great if there was a custom setting....something that I can press with my thumb and adjust with my index finger. How do you change it on the 5d?


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 21 2010, 08:00 AM~17560911
> *What are the benefits of shooting raw?  I know you don't have to worry about your WB but I've always though that shooting raw is a big pain in butt, cause you have to touch up every photo in Photoshop and it takes up all kinds of memory.....due to the fact that they are huge files.
> 
> That's what has kept me from shooting raw
> *



It takes up a ton of memory....that's why I don't shoot in raw too much. There's a free program that will convert all your raw to jpegs in one click and put them in a new folder. I was checking out a pro-sports photographers blog and he mentioned the program. I'll try and get it..and let everyone know what it is. You can pretty much still edit a jpeg like raw in photoshop though.....just with the compressed data that's there. I do it every now and then...
File, Open as, Change the bottom to Raw and click camera raw and wallllah, looks just like a raw edit.


----------



## NIMSTER64

Thanks for indirectly answering my question


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 21 2010, 09:00 AM~17560911
> *What are the benefits of shooting raw?  I know you don't have to worry about your WB but I've always though that shooting raw is a big pain in butt, cause you have to touch up every photo in Photoshop and it takes up all kinds of memory.....due to the fact that they are huge files.
> 
> That's what has kept me from shooting raw
> *


It does take up space. I shoot both JPG and RAW so I use a lot of space. My external HD can handle it. WB is easy to adjust. If you forget to change in camera then it's easy to fix. Since i shoot manual when I shoot with lights, I can also fix exposure a little easier. Of course I want to get the exposure good in camera but sometimes it just doesn't happen for me. That's what I use it the most. I shot JPG for the longest and don't mind working on JPG files. I can also make 2 different exposure from one file. Very useful for complicated lighting photos.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 21 2010, 08:35 AM~17560746
> *when shooting in raw does anything els change? can you explain to me what the diffrence is from shooting raw  as to jpeg? sorry if that made no sence LOL. I am still learning here so please bare with me. is it hard to do? how should I practice with it? thanks for any info.
> *


RAW just doesn't compress or adjust settings. Cameras adjust some things when shot as JPG. I like it. I would just try it and see if it benefits you. Also read some photogs blogs that discuss RAW. They also have some books on RAW.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 21 2010, 10:17 AM~17561073
> *RAW just doesn't compress or adjust settings. Cameras adjust some things when shot as JPG. I like it. I would just try it and see if it benefits you. Also read some photogs blogs that discuss RAW. They also have some books on RAW.
> *


  thanks bro.


----------



## PROVOK

My baby shoot


----------



## 72 kutty

I haven't shot too many cars lately...been busy with other stuff.

Here's one from Wednesday for female promotion crew


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 21 2010, 10:18 AM~17561658
> *I haven't shot too many cars lately...been busy with other stuff.
> 
> Here's one from Wednesday for female promotion crew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: 

Keep up the great work homie.


----------



## PROVOK

Questions for the pros

1. What's your session back-up system? (hard drive, CD, erase after a certain time)
2. How long do you keep the files?
3. Do you erase the photos you know you will never use?

Thanks in advance


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 21 2010, 09:18 AM~17561658
> *I haven't shot too many cars lately...been busy with other stuff.
> 
> Here's one from Wednesday for female promotion crew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK

Another question for the pros who use lights

1. When doing a location, what gear do you take with you?

In other words, what is a must have? I know photogs are gonna be different but just want to start discussing things.

My camera bag.
Nikon D80
3 lenses
3 speedlights
28" softbox
3 stands
radio triggers
extra batteries, SD cards
reflector
tripod


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 21 2010, 11:49 AM~17561418
> *My baby shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PROVOK ...

good set - but these last two are the most adorable pictures !!! :thumbsup: 
your really doing BIG thangs homie !!! 
Since day 1 you & some others have been on point, but I've been able to watch your 
progression & advancement & some of yinz really deserve some props !!!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 21 2010, 08:00 AM~17560911
> *What are the benefits of shooting raw?  I know you don't have to worry about your WB but I've always though that shooting raw is a big pain in butt, cause you have to touch up every photo in Photoshop and it takes up all kinds of memory.....due to the fact that they are huge files.
> 
> That's what has kept me from shooting raw
> *


X2! My feelings exactly my friend.  :yes:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by 75_Monte_@May 21 2010, 05:26 AM~17560146
> *Thanks primo.  How is your cutty coming along? Is she going to be ready for the picnic?
> *


sorry primo no can do on the car money too short, and i want to make shure it comes out right. when its done though maybe you can do a little photo shoot for me


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 21 2010, 11:50 AM~17562391
> *PROVOK ...
> 
> good set - but these last two are the most adorable pictures !!! :thumbsup:
> your really doing BIG thangs homie !!!
> Since day 1 you & some others have been on point, but I've been able to watch your
> progression & advancement & some of yinz really deserve some props !!!
> *


Thanks. I'm been trying out new things and learning everything I can about lighting. I've been going to places that I know i'm gonna have trouble with and just taking time to figure things out. More to photography then I thought but I love doing it. 

Got a few shoots set up for later on today. Going downtown and kind of nervous. I'm sure I'm gonna get kicked out of a couple of places. I'm taking all my lighting gear and not sure if I'm gonna have an assistant.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 21 2010, 11:48 AM~17562888
> *Thanks. I'm been trying out new things and learning everything I can about lighting. I've been going to places that I know i'm gonna have trouble with and just taking time to figure things out. More to photography then I thought but I love doing it.
> 
> Got a few shoots set up for later on today. Going downtown and kind of nervous. I'm sure I'm gonna get kicked out of a couple of places. I'm taking all my lighting gear and not sure if I'm gonna have an assistant.
> *



Have fun man!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 18 2010, 09:15 PM~17534948
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by ~SCORT~_@May 19 2010, 04:09 AM~17537748
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@May 5 2010, 03:57 PM~17401914
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@May 19 2010, 02:28 AM~17537586
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 21 2010, 09:12 AM~17561021
> *I can also make 2 different exposure from one file. Very useful for complicated lighting photos.
> *


or hdr photos? I agree with twotonz i used to think it was a great idea to shoot RAW only, that it would make my photography a lot better and bring out the potential but once i got to shooting huge events like fairs, weddings, and shows it started to feel like a pain in the butt. lots of time on lots of photos per job. Now you guys have me thinking about using it for photoshoots again though.

Great shots by the way guys, everyone has been busy lately! i have a few more jobs coming up i'll see what happens


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 21 2010, 10:33 AM~17562267
> *Another question for the pros who use lights
> 
> 1. When doing a location, what gear do you take with you?
> 
> In other words, what is a must have? I know photogs are gonna be different but just want to start discussing things.
> 
> My camera bag.
> Nikon D80
> 3 lenses
> 3 speedlights
> 28" softbox
> 3 stands
> radio triggers
> extra batteries, SD cards
> reflector
> tripod
> *


Hey provok what kind of lenses do you use. I have a d80 too.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@May 21 2010, 10:41 PM~17567565
> *Hey provok what kind of lenses do you use. I have a d80 too.
> *


Nikon 50mm/f1.8
Nikon 85mm/f1.8
Tamron 17-50mm/f2.8


----------



## PROVOK

RAW saved my ass. Had one of the girls helping me with lighting but she was more worried about the model.


----------



## Twotonz

Good stuff Provok 

How did raw save you


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 22 2010, 09:19 AM~17570058
> *Good stuff Provok
> 
> How did raw save you
> *


The girl helping hold the light kept moving it. Sometimes she wouldn't even point it at the model so she would come out dark. I made 2 copies of the RAW file. One to expose the BG and one for the model. I know I can do the same with JPG files but in my mind it's better in RAW. Learning experience. Need to be more aggressive with the help. :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 22 2010, 10:01 AM~17569958
> *Nikon 50mm/f1.8
> Nikon 85mm/f1.8
> Tamron 17-50mm/f2.8
> *


No long range lense or do you just not carry them for these type of shoots?


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 22 2010, 10:13 AM~17570287
> *No long range lense or do you just not carry them for these type of shoots?
> *


No long lens. Gotta come up with some dough.


----------



## PROVOK

More from yesterday. Only used 2 speedlights and one softbox.


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 22 2010, 09:07 AM~17569995
> *RAW saved my ass. Had one of the girls helping me with lighting but she was more worried about the model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like the shoot turned out great, I'll have to start using raw again, thanks for the advice provok


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Sonny P_@May 22 2010, 11:54 AM~17570722
> *Looks like the shoot turned out great, I'll have to start using raw again, thanks for the advice provok
> *


I only use it for portraits. When I shoot events i just shoot JPG.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 22 2010, 12:25 PM~17570600
> *No long lens. Gotta come up with some dough.
> *


 :werd: If you want long range with a low f stop get ready to spend some cash.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

My first maternity shoot ... 

On this shoot I really noticed how much I struggle with so much different shit !!!
I mean I use to co-own a video production company and I never had a problem with what
was the end objective to achieve but with photo I struggle with it. It just seemed easier or more clear to me for some reason. Photography seems to challenge me more because it seems to be more on my creativity rather than spelled out as video was for the achieved shot.
I struggle with posing people ...
I struggle with overshooting something or a specific pose ... 
I struggle with know when enough is enough ( shooting wise ) ...

Thoughts & Criticisms are always wanted & welcomed ...


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 22 2010, 08:51 PM~17573264
> *My first maternity shoot ...
> 
> On this shoot I really noticed how much I struggle with so much different shit !!!
> I mean I use to co-own a video production company and I never had a problem with what
> was the end objective to achieve but with photo I struggle with it. It just seemed easier or more clear to me for some reason. Photography seems to challenge me more because it seems to be more on my creativity rather than spelled out as video was for the achieved shot.
> I struggle with posing people ...
> I struggle with overshooting something or a specific pose ...
> I struggle with know when enough is enough ( shooting wise ) ...
> 
> Thoughts & Criticisms are always wanted & welcomed ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I had problems with my first maternity shoot too. I got a certain style and it's hard to get the safe shots for me. Now that I know my mistakes I can fix them. 

MY ADVICE 
I would just look at other people's port and get ideas and PRACTICE as much as you can.


----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*Frisco Bay Area Rapper Wes Craven *


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 22 2010, 11:04 PM~17573393
> *I had problems with my first maternity shoot too. I got a certain style and it's hard to get the safe shots for me. Now that I know my mistakes I can fix them.
> 
> MY ADVICE
> I would just look at other people's port and get ideas and PRACTICE as much as you can.
> *


I appreciate it ...

I actually since day 1 have been doing that - I consulted with them & they send me shots and poses that she was looking for and one's she didn't like ... but it's like I get so concerned with lighting ( & I'm not even at the level where I'm using lights yet ) but concerned with that & getting the shot and shooting enough that I forget to reference back to the examples to make sure I'm getting what I need to get or doing what I need to do ...
BUT
thanks again PROVOK ... I appreciate it.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 22 2010, 11:04 PM~17573393
> *I had problems with my first maternity shoot too. I got a certain style and it's hard to get the safe shots for me. Now that I know my mistakes I can fix them.
> 
> MY ADVICE
> I would just look at other people's port and get ideas and PRACTICE as much as you can.
> *



Scale of 1 - 10 
what would you rate these shots I threw up ...


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 22 2010, 10:30 AM~17570623
> *More from yesterday. Only used 2 speedlights and one softbox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Your new stuff is looking dope, Provok. You're really crushing the strobist technique.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 22 2010, 09:09 PM~17573442
> *I appreciate it ...
> 
> I actually since day 1 have been doing that - I consulted with them & they send me shots and poses that she was looking for and one's she didn't like ... but it's like I get so concerned with lighting ( & I'm not even at the level where I'm using lights yet ) but concerned with that & getting the shot and shooting enough that I forget to reference back to the examples to make sure I'm getting what I need to get or doing what I need to do ...
> BUT
> thanks again PROVOK ... I appreciate it.
> *


It's hard. With time it comes more natural. I still forget certain things here and there.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 22 2010, 09:11 PM~17573459
> *Your new stuff is looking dope, Provok.  You're really crushing the strobist technique.
> 
> *


Thanks. I never thought about using lights. I just wanted to learn something new. Makes a big different.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 22 2010, 11:13 PM~17573476
> *It's hard. With time it comes more natural. I still forget certain things here and there.
> *


Thanks homeboy :yes: I greatly appreciate the comments & advice / direction.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 22 2010, 09:10 PM~17573450
> *Scale of 1 - 10
> what would you rate these shots I threw up ...
> *


5

If I would of shot these, here's what I would of had problems with.

Photo 1. Faces should be more lit.
Photo 2. Shadow
Photo 3. Nothing. good job on this one.
Photo 4. DOF
Photo 5. not really sure what i would chang. i like it.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 22 2010, 11:23 PM~17573554
> *5
> 
> If I would of shot these, here's what I would of had problems with.
> 
> Photo 1. Faces should be more lit.
> Photo 2. Shadow
> Photo 3. Nothing. good job on this one.
> Photo 4. DOF
> Photo 5. not really sure what i would chang. i like it.
> *




Thanks ...

I see what your seeing.

Most of those fixes honestly would be if I would slow down and take my time. 
like the shadow in #2 was taken while I was trying to get my shit together & they found the lady
bug and their daughter was standing there ... #1 is obvious ....
DOF - again easily fixed if I would just slow down & pay attention to what I'm doing.

again I really appreciate it PROVOK. :worship:


----------



## supersporting88

Whats up all. I'm new to photography, and its a lot harder than I thought it would be, but i'm not ready to give up. Here are a few pics I took yesterday.


----------



## supersporting88

and another


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 21 2010, 06:33 PM~17562267
> *Another question for the pros who use lights
> 
> 1. When doing a location, what gear do you take with you?
> 
> In other words, what is a must have? I know photogs are gonna be different but just want to start discussing things.
> 
> My camera bag.
> Nikon D80
> 3 lenses
> 3 speedlights
> 28" softbox
> 3 stands
> radio triggers
> extra batteries, SD cards
> reflector
> tripod
> *


What I personal carry with me are:
KIEV 60
extra Color film
extra Black and white film
80mm 2.8
Prism viewfinder

Backup camera
Pentax KM
28mm 2.8
50mm 2.8

(Depends on customer I shoot digital and take my D70s setup with me too)

I allways pack these things in first, at all the photographers I worked for the allways told me the same thing, double all your equipment. Kinda harsh for a student but the backup camera has saved me in the past once.

As for lights go it depends I can borrow them from where I have my internship and most of the time I go for the basic setup. 2 batteries/generators (one cordless) 2 lights, 3 stands, 2 sofboxes and 2 spots (with grids) and a screen. Radiotriggers and for backup the cord version. That can be enough for a basic portrait in/out doors.

But then again it all depends on the situation.


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 22 2010, 06:30 PM~17570623
> *More from yesterday. Only used 2 speedlights and one softbox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That first one is beautifull!!


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 23 2010, 03:51 AM~17573264
> *My first maternity shoot ...
> 
> On this shoot I really noticed how much I struggle with so much different shit !!!
> I mean I use to co-own a video production company and I never had a problem with what
> was the end objective to achieve but with photo I struggle with it. It just seemed easier or more clear to me for some reason. Photography seems to challenge me more because it seems to be more on my creativity rather than spelled out as video was for the achieved shot.
> I struggle with posing people ...
> I struggle with overshooting something or a specific pose ...
> I struggle with know when enough is enough ( shooting wise ) ...
> 
> Thoughts & Criticisms are always wanted & welcomed ...
> 
> *


Would like to throw some ideas and opinions hope they are helpfull for you.

At for the posing part, draw out poses, print out pictures from the internet that you like pose wise. Print them out and take them with you to the shoot. Discuss them with the customer and talk about the possiblities.
Oh and trick I allways use is showing the poses myself first. :roflmao: 
I do that in a kinda over reacted way so to loosing up the shoot. 
And for me it's important to first loosen up the one in front of your camera, make them feel comfortable.
(this is also why I love shooting medium format with camera's where you look in from above, just to make communication easy with the one's in front.)

The overshooting is'nt a really bad thing as long as the models aren't getting annoyed. I usually take breaks during the shoot with some lame ass excuse like showing and discussing the print outs, sketches or something like that.

The point of enough for me is mostley when I have 5 to 10 shots of the pose I intended to shoot. 

So in the end it's all planning, having everything in your head even before the shoot. The camera is just the tool to show other people what's in your head.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

COME JOIN US THIS SUNDAY


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@May 23 2010, 03:05 AM~17575444
> *That first one is beautifull!!
> *


Thanks. My homeboy said thats my best shot from the shoot. Gonna show the clients today. Also gonna do a second shoot for them today.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@May 23 2010, 03:04 AM~17575443
> *What I personal carry with me are:
> KIEV 60
> extra Color film
> extra Black and white film
> 80mm 2.8
> Prism viewfinder
> 
> Backup camera
> Pentax KM
> 28mm 2.8
> 50mm 2.8
> 
> (Depends on customer I shoot digital and take my D70s setup with me too)
> 
> I allways pack these things in first, at all the photographers I worked for the allways told me the same thing, double all your equipment. Kinda harsh for a student but the backup camera has saved me in the past once.
> 
> As for lights go it depends I can borrow them from where I have my internship and most of the time I go for the basic setup. 2 batteries/generators (one cordless) 2 lights, 3 stands, 2 sofboxes and 2 spots (with grids) and a screen. Radiotriggers and for backup the cord version. That can be enough for a basic portrait in/out doors.
> 
> But then again it all depends on the situation.
> *


I have a D70 as a back-up but I don't really take it with me. If I was shooting a wedding I would take it for sure. I also need to buy more softboxes. I really like how they light. Would love a beauty dish but need to figure out how to mount my speedlights to it.


----------



## PROVOK

Hope you all don't mind more photos from the same shoot.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@May 23 2010, 05:15 AM~17575451
> *Would like to throw some ideas and opinions hope they are helpfull for you.
> 
> At for the posing part, draw out poses, print out pictures from the internet that you like pose wise. Print them out and take them with you to the shoot. Discuss them with the customer and talk about the possiblities.
> Oh and trick I allways use is showing the poses myself first.  :roflmao:
> I do that in a kinda over reacted way so to loosing up the shoot.
> And for me it's important to first loosen up the one in front of your camera, make them feel comfortable.
> (this is also why I love shooting medium format with camera's where you look in from above, just to make communication easy with the one's in front.)
> 
> The overshooting is'nt a really bad thing as long as the models aren't getting annoyed. I usually take breaks during the shoot with some lame ass excuse like showing and discussing the print outs, sketches or something like that.
> 
> The point of enough for me is mostley when I have 5 to 10 shots of the pose I intended to shoot.
> 
> So in the end it's all planning, having everything in your head even before the shoot. The camera is just the tool to show other people what's in your head.
> *


Thanks MikeS ... 

Comments are always helpful & personally greatly appreciated. 

I actually do what you suggested, instead of printing them out - I actually take my laptop with me & just pull up the examples to show 'em & that also allows me to show them somebody posing the way I'm looking for & or I'll do the poses myself just like you suggested cause there's no one better at getting a laugh and breaking the ice with me making fun of me, than me!
BUT 
& this is obviously my problem solely ... BUT I gotta remind myself when in the moment to settle down and slow down. Because what happens is I will get caught up in worrying about so much other stuff that I forget to review the shots & or go over basic principals of shooting & then when downloading from my card I 'm biting my nails just hoping to get shots that I can work with.


Now I am interested cause I really don't know but tell me more about the medium format, is that an attachment you can buy or is it just a different type of the camera?

As always with anyone ... Thank you o much for your input and words MikeS


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 22 2010, 08:01 AM~17569958
> *Nikon 50mm/f1.8
> Nikon 85mm/f1.8
> Tamron 17-50mm/f2.8
> *


  
Is the SB-400 a good speedlight?


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@May 23 2010, 10:03 AM~17576344
> *
> Is the SB-400 a good speedlight?
> *


I would save up and get a sb-800 or sb-900. If cash is a problem the sb-600 would be my choice.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

I for one personally do not see the need to shoot RAW. I know that it is an endless debate just as Politics and Religion is, but if it fits your needs then by all means shoot your hearts out in RAW. I come from the days of film and have to get the shots as accurately as possible from the get go so I personally have not seen the need or benefit of shooting RAW. I had to shoot RAW here recently for a client and as much as I did not want to I did but they brought their external hard drives and what not for what they needed the images for. Now this is not to say that some random stranger one day won't come crossing paths with me and convince me otherwise but for the time I have been doing just fine shooting JPEGS. 
I was contracted to shoot a private party this past Friday and here is a quick collage from two days ago.

- tony valadez


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 23 2010, 11:35 AM~17576908
> *I for one personally do not see the need to shoot RAW. I know that it is an endless debate just as Politics and Religion is, but if it fits your needs then by all means shoot your hearts out in RAW. I come from the days of film and have to get the shots as accurately as possible from the get go so I personally have not seen the need or benefit of shooting RAW. I had to shoot RAW here recently for a client and as much as I did not want to I did but they brought their external hard drives and what not for what they needed the images for. Now this is not to say that some random stranger one day won't come crossing paths with me and convince me otherwise but for the time I have been doing just fine shooting JPEGS.
> I was contracted to shoot a private party this past Friday and here is a quick collage from two days ago.
> 
> - tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It's funny cuz I've met so many photogs that have different input on everything. I had a classmate that was against digital. He would argue about the feel of film. I finally showed him how to edit and print his photos. When that first print came out his eyes lit up. RAW is just something I started using to learn and I like it. Truth is my JPGs are good enough for me. Now it's just a habit to open in RAW. As always, thanks for the input.


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 23 2010, 04:31 PM~17576132
> *Thanks MikeS ...
> 
> Comments are always helpful & personally greatly appreciated.
> 
> I actually do what you suggested, instead of printing them out - I actually take my laptop with me  & just pull up the examples to show 'em & that also allows me to show them somebody posing the way I'm looking for & or I'll do the poses myself just like you suggested cause there's no one better at getting a laugh and breaking the ice with me making fun of me, than me!
> BUT
> & this is obviously my problem solely ... BUT I gotta remind myself when in the moment to settle down and slow down. Because what happens is I will get caught up in worrying about so much other stuff that I forget to review the shots & or go over basic principals of shooting & then when downloading from my card I 'm biting my nails just hoping to get shots that I can work with.
> Now I am interested cause I really don't know but tell me more about the medium format, is that an attachment you can buy or is it just a different type of the camera?
> 
> As always with anyone ... Thank you o much for your input and words MikeS
> *



Allways down to pass on knowlage and to gain knowlage. Nothing is more valueble than to give and get. 

The medium format refers to the format of the film or digital surface that catches the light. 










The above pictures shows the difference between medium format and 35mm.
The 35mm is the same size as for example my D70s, all up to the D2x (if I am correctly)

The Nikon D3 is medium format though. Wich means a larger surface where the light is coming on. 

And I admit the reason I work with my KIEV60 is beceause of the medium format and I can't afford a Nikon D3 or digital Hasselblad...
(ok and because the film has something magical about it)


----------



## PROVOK

If I'm not mistaking the FULL FRAME cameras (D700, D3) are equal to 35mm. The other smaller ones have a smaller sensor. There are also medium format cameras like the Hasselblad


----------



## Twotonz

I agree with Tony. I started shooting weddings 8years ago with film. I had my Canon A1 and Canon Rebel (actaully I still have both of them somewhere in storage) and you have to get your shots as good as possible right out of the camera....especially with film cause every single shot cost money.

I only shoot digital now cause of its great benefits like seeing your results right away, experimenting with diffierent techniques on location, shooting multiple shots with out worring about having to spend money on evey shot or having to change roll during a crutial moment.

I busted out my film camera in December just to shoot with my family and I dont know if it was cause it was around Christmas time or what but I was anxious like a little kid on Christmas waiting to see how my shots came back....I might have to keep my A1 close by just to shoot around with my family


----------



## Twotonz

here are a few shots from the wedding I shot yesterday









The location of the reception was on a hill top mansion  









they were a fun couple to work with


















The only thing done to all these photos in photoshop was Level adjustment, sharpen, resize and watermark.....just like 99.9% of my shots


----------



## Mr. 412

So TwoTonz ... are you doing additional lighting as well? If so how often?


----------



## Mr. 412

Oh yeah; Amazing clarity & color ( as always ) :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 23 2010, 02:58 PM~17578887
> *here are a few shots from the wedding I shot yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The location of the reception was on a hill top mansion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they were a fun couple to work with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing done to all these photos in photoshop was Level adjustment, sharpen, resize and watermark.....just like 99.9% of my shots
> *


nice shots homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@May 23 2010, 05:04 PM~17579248
> *So TwoTonz ... are you doing additional lighting as well? If so how often?
> *


Yes I am.....I use lighting as much as possible. I cant use it in church but I use it everywere else I can. I have several battery packs that I take with me to weddings and photoshoots.

I will be selling my 50D incase someone is interested, so I can buy me a second 5D and Mark II and the new 70-200 IS lense


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam+May 23 2010, 05:05 PM~17579259-->
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah; Amazing clarity & color ( as always ) :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIGMIKE_@May 23 2010, 05:13 PM~17579307
> *nice shots homie :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*This pic is my most cherished of all my shots thats my Gma 97 yrs old on the left and her sister 103 yrs old on the right ....
*

:angel: :angel: *R.I.P. Gma 2/18/1912 - 3/15/2009* :angel: :angel: 

*We miss her .... *:tears: :tears:


----------



## mxcn_roc

Aperture or Lightroom?

I use to be a big proponent of Aperture, but I'm not so sure these days. 

What's everyone else using? 

:dunno:


----------



## MikeS

Damn, I'm trying to find out what to do to get the glow over the toothpast from the first picture into the last one. Working on my product photography on my day off.



















Maybe the problem is that the toothpast is'nt clear enough.


----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 23 2010, 04:58 PM~17578887
> *here are a few shots from the wedding I shot yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The location of the reception was on a hill top mansion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they were a fun couple to work with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing done to all these photos in photoshop was Level adjustment, sharpen, resize and watermark.....just like 99.9% of my shots
> *


Awsome shots Twotonz.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@May 24 2010, 07:20 AM~17584463
> *Damn, I'm trying to find out what to do to get the glow over the toothpast from the first picture into the last one. Working on my product photography on my day off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the problem is that the toothpast is'nt clear enough.
> 
> 
> *


You get that by using a keylight above the product using a gridded box. Hope this helps.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK

Shoot from yesterday. There was all kinds of insects bothering us. We kept getting bit. It was a hard shoot.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 23 2010, 03:58 PM~17578887
> *here are a few shots from the wedding I shot yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The location of the reception was on a hill top mansion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they were a fun couple to work with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing done to all these photos in photoshop was Level adjustment, sharpen, resize and watermark.....just like 99.9% of my shots
> *


Very nice Tonz!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 24 2010, 06:23 AM~17584752
> *Shoot from yesterday. There was all kinds of insects bothering us. We kept getting bit. It was a hard shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice set Provok, what did you use for lighting?


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 24 2010, 08:28 AM~17585036
> *Nice set Provok, what did you use for lighting?
> *


sb-900 in 28" Apollo Softbox
sb-800 bare for rim light


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 23 2010, 03:58 PM~17578887
> *here are a few shots from the wedding I shot yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The location of the reception was on a hill top mansion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they were a fun couple to work with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing done to all these photos in photoshop was Level adjustment, sharpen, resize and watermark.....just like 99.9% of my shots
> *


 :wow: Beautiful!!


----------



## Wife-E




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

Is Sammy's a reasonably priced camera store? If not, who in LA is?

Want to grab a lens from my D90; something with a f1.4 and also need a flash.  

Any of you guys got anything for sale that might suit my needs? \


FCE


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 24 2010, 01:43 PM~17584619
> *You get that by using a keylight above the product using a gridded box. Hope this helps.
> *


 :cheesy: 

gonna try that tomorrow.


----------



## BIGMIKE

Would you guys recommend a wide angle or a fisheye lens? I like the fisheye look but what I really want is something better for low-light settings and be able to get better close ups. Thanks


----------



## Sonny P

> _Originally posted by MikeS+May 24 2010, 05:20 AM~17584463-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I'm trying to find out what to do to get the glow over the toothpast from the first picture into the last one. Working on my product photography on my day off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the problem is that the toothpast is'nt clear enough.
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm wondering if it has anything to do with the angle also? i noticed the two photos where shot at different angles, perhaps adjusting the angle/location of the light a little would produce the same effect you want as it did in the first photo. not sure, just trying to help.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIGMIKE_@May 24 2010, 12:12 PM~17586804
> *Would you guys recommend a wide angle or a fisheye lens? I like the fisheye look but what I really want is something better for low-light settings and be able to get better close ups. Thanks
> *


I like the fisheye look also, but personally I think a wide angle would be more useful overall. the angle can be adjusted and sometimes you won't want a close-up to be too wide (features become exadgerated, someone might come out in the photo with a giant nose or chin or something). Its like a fisheye with options. That's what I'd go for, a wide angle lens.


----------



## supersporting88

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@May 24 2010, 01:03 PM~17586729
> *Is Sammy's a reasonably priced camera store? If not, who in LA is?
> 
> Want to grab a lens from my D90; something with a f1.4 and also need a flash.
> 
> Any of you guys got anything for sale that might suit my needs? \
> FCE
> *



Not sure whats all available, but try amazon or newegg.com. A lot of times they have really good prices.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@May 24 2010, 11:03 AM~17586729
> *Is Sammy's a reasonably priced camera store? If not, who in LA is?
> 
> Want to grab a lens from my D90; something with a f1.4 and also need a flash.
> 
> Any of you guys got anything for sale that might suit my needs? \
> FCE
> *


Samy's is okay. Cash gets you better pricing. Simon's on Highland in Hollywood price matches internet pricing if you bring cash. I buy most of my gear via craigslist or out of state using Adorama.com


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 24 2010, 11:12 AM~17586804
> *Would you guys recommend a wide angle or a fisheye lens? I like the fisheye look but what I really want is something better for low-light settings and be able to get better close ups. Thanks
> *


Both. What ever you decide make sure it is at least a 2.8 lens for the low light. Close up shots? How about a 100mm macro lens?


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 24 2010, 12:13 PM~17587267
> *Both. What ever you decide make sure it is at least a 2.8 lens for the low light. Close up shots? How about a 100mm macro lens?
> *


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 24 2010, 11:10 AM~17587239
> *Samy's is okay. Cash gets you better pricing. Simon's on Highland in Hollywood price matches internet pricing if you bring cash. I buy most of my gear via craigslist or out of state using Adorama.com
> *


Thanks for the info. I didn't know there was some bargaining room. I'll check out Simon's as well. 
Thanks.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 24 2010, 08:23 AM~17584752
> *Shoot from yesterday. There was all kinds of insects bothering us. We kept getting bit. It was a hard shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I really like this one.


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*Kealani*


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

* Shea *


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*Kealani*


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 24 2010, 06:23 AM~17584752
> *Shoot from yesterday. There was all kinds of insects bothering us. We kept getting bit. It was a hard shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


excellent work Provok


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1+May 24 2010, 10:17 AM~17586265-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  Beautiful!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@May 24 2010, 07:22 AM~17584998
> *Very nice Tonz!
> *


thank Jae and GTwifey


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 23 2010, 07:27 PM~17580330
> *Aperture or Lightroom?
> 
> I use to be a big proponent of Aperture, but I'm not so sure these days.
> 
> What's everyone else using?
> 
> :dunno:
> *


most of us broke mofokers are using a downloaded version of PS on our PC's not our Mac's


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@May 24 2010, 04:20 AM~17584463
> *Damn, I'm trying to find out what to do to get the glow over the toothpast from the first picture into the last one. Working on my product photography on my day off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the problem is that the toothpast is'nt clear enough.
> 
> 
> *


looks like in the first picture they are using two lights and in the second one only one.

1st pic: open face backlighting it from the lower left side and a second light with a softbox in the upper right side shooting down. The shot was a lot closer and from a lower angle


2nd pic: looks like one light from the right side of the camera (not over), no backlight and the shot was higher


but then agian Im a rookie and dont really know much about lighting....so I could be completely wrong


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 24 2010, 04:02 PM~17590210
> *most of us broke mofokers are using a downloaded version of PS on our PC's not our Mac's
> *


----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 24 2010, 07:23 AM~17584752
> *Shoot from yesterday. There was all kinds of insects bothering us. We kept getting bit. It was a hard shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hey Provok. I see you are becoming quite the expert with lighting. Really like your portaits Homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK

Thanks guy. Since I got my speedlights I've been re-reading my photo mags. Now I understand more. Still got a lot more to learn.

Everyone keep up the great job.


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

* Shea *


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 24 2010, 07:23 AM~17584752
> *Shoot from yesterday. There was all kinds of insects bothering us. We kept getting bit. It was a hard shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nicely done and nicely lit!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 23 2010, 04:58 PM~17578887
> *here are a few shots from the wedding I shot yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The location of the reception was on a hill top mansion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they were a fun couple to work with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing done to all these photos in photoshop was Level adjustment, sharpen, resize and watermark.....just like 99.9% of my shots
> *



Love the colors and clarity of the images. Well done. I myself want to do a bridal session with a lowrider just need to find the right bride, car and concept. Keep up the great work


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@May 24 2010, 05:20 PM~17589810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shea
> *



OH DAMN!!! you got my attention!

t


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 24 2010, 10:36 PM~17594862
> *Love the colors and clarity of the images. Well done. I myself want to do a bridal session with a lowrider just need to find the right bride, car and concept. Keep up the great work
> *


thank you oh great one :worship: :worship: 


made my day :biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

I know I said I was going to post some images from a wedding that I started to post on here and completely forgot. Nevertheless here they are. Hope you all enjoy.

- tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

F I N !

- tony valadez


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 24 2010, 06:02 PM~17590210
> *most of us broke mofokers are using a downloaded version of PS on our PC's not our Mac's
> *



I'll email you a link for LightRoom fucker... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

from this past weekend


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@May 25 2010, 02:08 AM~17595980
> *I'll email you a link for LightRoom fucker... :biggrin:
> *


How is it working in lightroom?


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 25 2010, 06:48 AM~17596557
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this is a beautiful shot, composition and post work.


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 25 2010, 08:48 AM~17596557
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




BADASS PIC TWIG.


----------



## djtwigsta

Thanks!  The more I get into this the more I realize i need to learn lol. Tony did you do the Boston gig yet?


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@May 25 2010, 08:06 AM~17596890
> *Thanks!  The more I get into this the more I realize i need to learn lol. Tony did you do the Boston gig yet?
> *



Not yet. I am scheduled to be there June 9th and 10th.


----------



## nobueno

Ready For Take Off!


----------



## island sunset

g[/IMG]g[/IMG]















[/quote]


----------



## island sunset

[/quote]


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 24 2010, 05:02 PM~17590210
> *most of us broke mofokers are using a downloaded version of PS on our PC's not our Mac's
> *


Says the guy with the camera that cost more then my car lol :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 25 2010, 05:08 AM~17596467
> *How is it working in lightroom?
> *


I just picked it up myself. you can do a lot with it if you take the time to learn it. thats what i intend to do. you can even smooth skin in it and some of that "pros" that use it say its easier to smooth skin in LR then PS. i guess that would depend on the user tho :dunno:


----------



## djtwigsta

Taken with 120 format film


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 25 2010, 09:53 AM~17598198
> *I just picked it up myself.  you can do a lot with it if you take the time to learn it. thats what i intend to do. you can even smooth skin in it and some of that "pros" that use it say its easier to smooth skin in LR then PS. i guess that would depend on the user tho :dunno:
> *


i downloaded it last month and still have not figured out how to use it. but im not to computer savvy


----------



## SouthsideLife

2 Members: SouthsideLife,* FernandoDeanda*



Wassup bro!!


----------



## SouthsideLife




----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@May 25 2010, 11:23 AM~17599000
> *i downloaded it last month and still have not figured out how to use it. but im not to computer savvy
> *


hahaha watch youtube videos on it. thats how i picked up a couple tips and shit.


----------



## FernandoDeanda

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@May 25 2010, 01:08 PM~17599339
> *2 Members: SouthsideLife, FernandoDeanda
> Wassup bro!!
> *


sup homie, I've been checking out all the good work posted here :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 25 2010, 04:31 AM~17596399
> *from this past weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 25 2010, 07:41 AM~17597092
> *Ready For Take Off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a sick shot Jae


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by FernandoDeanda_@May 25 2010, 02:57 PM~17599740
> *sup homie, I've been checking out all the good work posted here  :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup: 

You see that pic of Tino's Caddy I just posted? He is doing big thangs with it! He's been all over Texas and even outside showing it. We all gotta hang out soon man. Maybe at the Dallas show that's coming up...


----------



## FernandoDeanda

Yup I noticed, its looking nice. tell him to get on it so I can possibly shoot it. Yup, I'll be there for sure to cover the show. I'm sure I'll see ya'll before then though.




> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@May 25 2010, 03:14 PM~17600407
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> You see that pic of Tino's Caddy I just posted? He is doing big thangs with it! He's been all over Texas and even outside showing it. We all gotta hang out soon man. Maybe at the Dallas show that's coming up...
> *


----------



## carsofabq

Everyone is doing some bad ass work keep it up.

this one is from a recent shoot for a friend I also did all the airbrush work grille headlights and of course the flame



















thanks for lookin


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@May 25 2010, 04:59 PM~17600787
> *Everyone is doing some bad ass work keep it up.
> 
> this one is from a recent shoot for a friend I also did all the airbrush work grille headlights and of course the flame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for lookin
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 25 2010, 06:08 AM~17596467
> *How is it working in lightroom?
> *



:dunno: Haven't messed with it yet... just downloaded it cuz I got a new laptop :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK

:biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 24 2010, 05:02 PM~17590210
> *most of us broke mofokers are using a downloaded version of PS on our PC's not our Mac's
> *



You need to cash in one of those Sourcelink Media checks and get a MAC. They're not that expensive. 

But than again, I'm talking to the guy who's talking about having two 5D Marks 2's.

***baller status alert***


----------



## PROVOK

might check out lightroom. been learning so much this past couple of months. I'll give my opinion when I get a chance.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 26 2010, 10:51 AM~17609875
> *You need to cash in one of those Sourcelink Media checks and get a MAC. They're not that expensive.
> 
> But than again, I'm talking to the guy who's talking about having two 5D Marks 2's.
> 
> ***baller status alert***
> 
> 
> *


how you been bro? What programs do you use? if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 26 2010, 09:52 AM~17609886
> *might check out lightroom. been learning so much this past couple of months. I'll give my opinion when I get a chance.
> *


Been playing around with both Aperture and Lightroom and Lightroom seems to be great for workflow situations when you're dealing with multiple files. Such ease and easily integrates to your pre-existing CS4-CS5 apps. 

BTW, Photoshop CS5 is top notch. I just installed it on my computer the other day and I'm digging the new features over CS4.

Provok, my usual workflow goes like this:

Adobe Bridge --- > Lightroom or Aperture --- > Photoshop

• I use bridge to organize by files and preview them from my camera.

• Lightroom or Aperture to tweak them and stylize if needed.

• Photoshop to finalize the image and do any major work to the file.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 26 2010, 10:57 AM~17609917
> *Been playing around with both Aperture and Lightroom and Lightroom seems to be great for workflow situations when you're dealing with multiple files. Such ease and easily integrates to your pre-existing CS4-CS5 apps.
> 
> BTW, Photoshop CS5 is top notch. I just installed on my computer the other day and I'm digging the new features over CS4.
> *


I have it but haven't used any of the new features. saw a video on the HDR features. looks very cool. gonna jump on that too.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 26 2010, 10:02 AM~17609945
> *I have it but haven't used any of the new features. saw a video on the HDR features. looks very cool. gonna jump on that too.
> *



These three features have really captured my attention. 

refine edge (going to save a lot of time on crazy masking jobs):






puppet warp (looks cool for creating some crazy composites):






content aware fill (another time saver):


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 26 2010, 11:07 AM~17609981
> *These three features have really captured my attention.
> 
> refine edge (going to save a lot of time on crazy masking jobs):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puppet warp (looks cool for creating some crazy composites):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> content aware fill (another time saver):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Adobe is the shit. excuse my language. digging that refine edge tool. gotta go try it now. I always use the pen tool for my selections.


----------



## El Chicano

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@May 25 2010, 02:59 PM~17600787
> *Everyone is doing some bad ass work keep it up.
> 
> this one is from a recent shoot for a friend I also did all the airbrush work grille headlights and of course the flame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for lookin
> *


Now That's Fuckin Bad!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@May 25 2010, 02:59 PM~17600787
> *Everyone is doing some bad ass work keep it up.
> 
> this one is from a recent shoot for a friend I also did all the airbrush work grille headlights and of course the flame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for lookin
> *


*
THAT IS SOME BAD ASS WORK KEEP IT UP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 26 2010, 09:07 AM~17609981
> *These three features have really captured my attention.
> 
> refine edge (going to save a lot of time on crazy masking jobs):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> puppet warp (looks cool for creating some crazy composites):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> content aware fill (another time saver):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats real cool. I need a d/l for my mac.


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 23 2010, 03:49 PM~17578844
> *I agree with Tony.  I started shooting weddings 8years ago with film.  I had my Canon A1...... *


Heres some color shots I took with my AT-1 in Fresno 2 weekends ago.


----------



## Mr. 412

Love the placement of your name tag FatAl 63 :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO

Strobist info:

AB800 camera left with 22" beauty dish @1/8, 
ABR800 camera right w/30" moon unit @ 1/8. 
SB-900 behind subject @ 1/4. 
All triggered using Cybersyncs


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

*attempt at a nightshot with no tripod :biggrin: 
*


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@May 26 2010, 06:59 PM~17615755
> *attempt at a nightshot with no tripod :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good popeye, it was cool hanging out with you this past weekend once again homie


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 26 2010, 10:21 AM~17610087
> *Adobe is the shit. excuse my language. digging that refine edge tool. gotta go try it now. I always use the pen tool for my selections.
> *



Dude I only watched the first one and I'm sold! Gotta start looking for CS5.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 26 2010, 08:57 AM~17609917
> *Been playing around with both Aperture and Lightroom and Lightroom seems to be great for workflow situations when you're dealing with multiple files. Such ease and easily integrates to your pre-existing CS4-CS5 apps.
> 
> BTW, Photoshop CS5 is top notch. I just installed it on my computer the other day and I'm digging the new features over CS4.
> 
> Provok, my usual workflow goes like this:
> 
> Adobe Bridge --- > Lightroom or Aperture --- >  Photoshop
> 
> • I use bridge to organize by files and preview them from my camera.
> 
> • Lightroom or Aperture to tweak them and stylize if needed.
> 
> • Photoshop to finalize the image and do any major work to the file.
> *


just got CS5 but havent installed it, what interested me is the HDR thing im barely learning about it so i havent even messed with that.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 26 2010, 08:35 PM~17616231
> *just got CS5 but havent installed it, what interested me is the HDR thing im barely learning about it so i havent even messed with that.
> *


Alright....where'd did you guys get it. I need a download...and is it all of CS5 or just photoshop?


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 26 2010, 07:39 PM~17616275
> *Alright....where'd did you guys get it.  I need a download...and is it all of CS5 or just photoshop?
> *


http://fcportables.blogspot.com/2010/05/po...5-extended.html


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 26 2010, 09:51 AM~17609875
> *You need to cash in one of those Sourcelink Media checks and get a MAC. They're not that expensive.
> 
> But than again, I'm talking to the guy who will have two 5D Marks 2's. by the end of July
> 
> ***going for broke status alert***
> 
> 
> *


Jae's the one with the fat paychecks with half a dozen features every issue.

also fixed your 5d comment


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## Sinatra

Ay what’s up everyone. My name is Adam I’m from O.C Ca. I been checking out this thread for a while now. I finally went out and got me a beginners camera about a month ago. Been having lots of fun with it so far. Here are some of my pics..


----------



## supersporting88

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@May 27 2010, 06:46 PM~17625493
> *Ay what’s up everyone. My name is Adam I’m from O.C Ca. I been checking out this thread for a while now. I finally went out and got me a beginners camera about a month ago. Been having lots of fun with it so far. Here are some of my pics..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 26 2010, 07:20 PM~17615247
> *Strobist info:
> 
> AB800 camera left with 22" beauty dish @1/8,
> ABR800 camera right w/30" moon unit @ 1/8.
> SB-900 behind subject @ 1/4.
> All triggered using Cybersyncs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice Maaando! Sorry, I did not respond to your text. I checked your Flickr and the photos from the workshop were great. :biggrin:  

I need some Alien Bees in my life!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 26 2010, 10:57 PM~17618192
> *Jae's the one with the fat paychecks with half a dozen features every issue.
> 
> also fixed your 5d comment
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Your're funny! You're the one doing LRM, Weddings and Quinces! I just do the magazine work! :biggrin: 

Oh and you will all be suprised to read that I only have one feature in the August issue.. :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 27 2010, 06:47 PM~17626770
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Your're funny! You're the one doing LRM, Weddings and Quinces! I just do the magazine work!  :biggrin:
> 
> Oh and you will all be suprised to read that I only have one feature in the August issue..  :biggrin:
> *


Only one feature in LRM but how many do you have in Heavy Hitters and DUB :0 

j/p :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

Photographer? or Photoshopper?

What's your guys opinion on the difference between those and what do you consider yourself? and why?


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

Photographer I guess ...

I try not photo shop much I just sharpen and add a little color to my shots with paint.net unless I'm getting a certain look to the pic 


What do you guys or gals think ....

Here's my photog site

http://bpd1photo.carbonmade.com/


----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT+May 26 2010, 07:57 PM~17615725-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-POPEYE4RMGT_@May 26 2010, 07:59 PM~17615755
> *attempt at a nightshot with no tripod :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice Homie!


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@May 27 2010, 04:46 PM~17625493
> *Ay what’s up everyone. My name is Adam I’m from O.C Ca. I been checking out this thread for a while now. I finally went out and got me a beginners camera about a month ago. Been having lots of fun with it so far. Here are some of my pics..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You taking some nice photos homie!


----------



## My95Fleety

I was trying to practice some pics at my house with my car (the one with the big rims is the neighbors)...not sure if they are any good but here they are. 
What you think?


----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*Alexis K.*


----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@May 26 2010, 06:12 PM~17614500
> *Love the placement of your name tag FatAl 63 :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## MR GREGGO

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 25 2010, 08:41 AM~17597092
> *Ready For Take Off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



FIRME AS HELL


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@May 27 2010, 11:49 PM~17627959
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You missed the focus on the subject on this one. It looks like the focus was on the graffiti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


On this one the model is out of focus as well. It looks like you caught the stockings in the focus point. Hope this helps! :thumbsup: I love the shots tho!


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 27 2010, 09:44 PM~17626755
> *Very nice Maaando! Sorry, I did not respond to your text. I checked your Flickr and the photos from the workshop were great.  :biggrin:
> 
> I need some Alien Bees in my life!
> *


Thanks Jae! Most people think they need large lights for great pics. Have you looked at the Strobist blog? Go on flickr and there is a group called Strobist. These are guys that only use Speedlights to light their images. You will all be surprised at how flawless these pics look. I learned alot from those guys!


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 28 2010, 07:27 AM~17630992
> *Thanks Jae! Most people think they need large lights for great pics. Have you looked at the Strobist blog? Go on flickr and there is a group called Strobist. These are guys that only use Speedlights to light their images. You will all be surprised at how flawless these pics look. I learned alot from those guys!
> *


i use speedlights and most of the time i use them on 1/4 or 1/8 power. Wouldn't mind having some alien bees though.


----------



## PROVOK

shot this against the sun using 2 speedlights. don't remember the power setting on flashes but i'm guessing it was full power or 1/2 power. F-stop on camera was 11.


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 28 2010, 07:31 AM~17631311
> *shot this against the sun using 2 speedlights. don't remember the power setting on flashes but i'm guessing it was full power or 1/2 power. F-stop on camera was 11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love your pics Provok, I'm learing alot from you and everyone else in here. Thanks, n keep it up :biggrin:


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 28 2010, 06:27 AM~17630992
> *Thanks Jae! Most people think they need large lights for great pics. Have you looked at the Strobist blog? Go on flickr and there is a group called Strobist. These are guys that only use Speedlights to light their images. You will all be surprised at how flawless these pics look. I learned alot from those guys!
> *


Great info, thanks :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 28 2010, 10:31 AM~17631311
> *shot this against the sun using 2 speedlights. don't remember the power setting on flashes but i'm guessing it was full power or 1/2 power. F-stop on camera was 11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im a big fan of your work brother! :thumbsup: 

Just got my Vagabond II yesterday


----------



## KABEL




----------



## BIGMIKE

so now that i got CS5 i became more interested in HDR images. Here is my first attempt, let me know what you guys think. thanks.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 28 2010, 11:27 AM~17632664
> *Im a big fan of your work brother! :thumbsup:
> 
> Just got my Vagabond II yesterday
> *


you're gonna have a blast using your lights on location. can't wait to see your photos. I just got some strobist filters for my speedlights. can't wait to try them out.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 28 2010, 01:40 PM~17633789
> *so now that i got CS5 i became more interested in HDR images. Here is my first attempt, let me know what you guys think. thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How many exposures did u take?


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 28 2010, 12:45 PM~17634329
> *How many exposures did u take?
> *


i think that one was 5 and this one i used 3, however i think this one came out too saturated :dunno:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@May 28 2010, 09:18 AM~17631600
> *Love your pics Provok, I'm learing alot from you and everyone else in here. Thanks, n keep it up  :biggrin:
> *


thanks. i really like coming to this topic. i learn a lot too.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 28 2010, 02:47 PM~17634342
> *i think that one was 5 and this one i used 3, however i think this one came out too saturated :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks really good. try using the saturation adjustment layer and desaturate it some.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 28 2010, 12:57 PM~17634423
> *looks really good. try using the saturation adjustment layer and desaturate it some.
> *


thanks i wanna try some landscape shots this afternoon


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 28 2010, 11:40 AM~17633789
> *so now that i got CS5 i became more interested in HDR images. Here is my first attempt, let me know what you guys think. thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mike did you download that CS5?


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@May 28 2010, 01:09 PM~17634511
> *Mike did you download that CS5?
> *


:yes:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 28 2010, 03:01 PM~17634449
> *thanks i wanna try some landscape shots this afternoon
> *


i've seen some cool night shot HDRs. I'm gonna try some soon.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 28 2010, 01:14 PM~17634566
> *:yes:
> *


Can you post a link? Is it compatible with a Mac?


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@May 28 2010, 01:17 PM~17634602
> *Can you post a link? Is it compatible with a Mac?
> *


it should be compatible with mac i think
http://fcportables.blogspot.com/2010/05/po...5-extended.html


----------



## aceuh




----------



## MikeS

:biggrin: 

Our cat.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@May 28 2010, 03:09 AM~17630482
> *FIRME AS HELL
> *


Thanks friend! :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 28 2010, 06:27 AM~17630992
> *Thanks Jae! Most people think they need large lights for great pics. Have you looked at the Strobist blog? Go on flickr and there is a group called Strobist. These are guys that only use Speedlights to light their images. You will all be surprised at how flawless these pics look. I learned alot from those guys!
> *


I've never been a fan of flash or artificial lighting but I guess I have to go that direction to improve my skill set and my photography. I have two SB-600s and a SB-900 so I will give the Speedlight route a shot. I've looked at some of the Strobist tutorials just never tried them.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 28 2010, 01:47 PM~17634342
> *i think that one was 5 and this one i used 3, however i think this one came out too saturated :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I reallly like this one Big Mike! You know I a fan of saturation! :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 27 2010, 07:45 PM~17627398
> *Only one feature in LRM but how many do you have in Heavy Hitters and DUB :0
> 
> j/p :biggrin:
> *


Touche! You got me there! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT+May 26 2010, 07:57 PM~17615725-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 07:59 PM~17615755
> *attempt at a nightshot with no tripod :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-djtwigsta_@May 27 2010, 06:44 AM~17619918
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work guys!


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 30 2010, 08:49 AM~17646409
> *Nice work guys!
> *


thanx jae :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty

A couple random shots from last weekend...


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 30 2010, 10:21 AM~17646775
> *A couple random shots from last weekend...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



real nice set!


----------



## mxcn_roc

It's good to read that some of you peeps are getting into the whole "strobist" movement. I've been following it for a while now and it's a good way to learn about multiple light uses and the power of light control.

As a huge fan of artificial light, I have both a regular (heavy) light set up and a strobist set up that consist of several Canon and Nikon speedlights (all triggered via trusty Pocket Wizards). 

This June will make it 2 years that I have been shooting with various light setups and I wish I had started earlier. 

With that said. If anyone is interested in learning more about the whole strobist way of shooting, get at me. I have these disk available. 









It retails for $139.99, but you know the drill.


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by aceuh_@May 28 2010, 08:36 PM~17637109
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Bad Ass shot ...

What editing programs do you use ....*.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@May 28 2010, 03:09 AM~17630482
> *FIRME AS HELL
> *


x2. Wish snap was bigger :happysad:


----------



## aceuh

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@May 30 2010, 05:57 PM~17648169
> *Bad Ass shot ...
> 
> What editing programs do you use .....
> *



Thanks man....I shot all of these with a point & shoot Kodak z712IS...I edited them with the software that came with the camera.


----------



## ~SCORT~

Individuals Back Bumper Bash Louisville KY


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

It had been 4-5 years since I last attended a lowriding event picnic/show and it was nice seeing everyone again. Here are a few shots that I took yesterday while at the Majestix Picnic in Dallas. 

- tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## Sinatra

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@May 27 2010, 04:00 PM~17625668
> *:thumbsup:
> *





> *You taking some nice photos homie! *




Thanks Guys


----------



## Ecalderon

Awesome work everyone.Hope you all had a great holiday weekend and we all gave thanks to all the men and women that has served this country.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@May 31 2010, 08:19 PM~17659551
> *Awesome work everyone.Hope you all had a great holiday weekend and we all gave thanks to all the men and women that has served this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by aceuh_@May 31 2010, 03:50 PM~17655928
> *Thanks man....I shot all of these with a point & shoot Kodak z712IS...I edited them with the software that came with the camera.
> *


i had a fuji 3000 xd about 5rys ago when i started


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 31 2010, 08:31 PM~17658837
> *It had been 4-5 years since I last attended a lowriding event picnic/show and it was nice seeing everyone again. Here are a few shots that I took yesterday while at the Majestix Picnic in Dallas.
> 
> - tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work Tony!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 1 2010, 09:27 AM~17662902
> *Nice work Tony!
> *


thanks Jae - I was thrown back at the cars that were so HIGH they looked like monster trucks. they were both entertaining and comical to see. :biggrin:


----------



## eastlos76cadi

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@May 31 2010, 09:19 PM~17659551
> *Awesome work everyone.Hope you all had a great holiday weekend and we all gave thanks to all the men and women that has served this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Stunning images my friend. A toast to the brave fighters of all time.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

DAYUM....lots of badasss shot shots in here!!!! TONY V. love that last set you posted!!!! 

CHeck this out, my wheel chips! NIKON EDITION! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 










Just an idea and looks pretty sweet. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sdropnem

Quote=~SCORT~,May 31 2010, 03:41 PM
Individuals Back Bumper Bash Louisville KY

:wow: 









quote

 


Got any more pix of that mural?


----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 31 2010, 09:31 PM~17658837
> *It had been 4-5 years since I last attended a lowriding event picnic/show and it was nice seeing everyone again. Here are a few shots that I took yesterday while at the Majestix Picnic in Dallas.
> 
> - tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pixs Tony. I see you have that special talent for shooting just about anything. Love your work Homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 1 2010, 04:18 PM~17667152
> *DAYUM....lots of badasss shot shots in here!!!! TONY V. love that last set you posted!!!!
> 
> CHeck this out, my wheel chips! NIKON EDITION!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just an idea and looks pretty sweet.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com+May 31 2010, 08:31 PM~17658837-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not even you could make that look good in a photo
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2010, 09:19 PM~17659551
> *Awesome work everyone.Hope you all had a great holiday weekend and we all gave thanks to all the men and women that has served this country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great shots Magic
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigMandoAZ_@Jun 1 2010, 04:18 PM~17667152
> *DAYUM....lots of badasss shot shots in here!!!! TONY V. love that last set you posted!!!!
> 
> CHeck this out, my wheel chips! NIKON EDITION!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just an idea and looks pretty sweet.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :barf: 






j/k :biggrin: 

























:barf:


----------



## LowRlder




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> not even you could make that look good in a photo
> 
> Lord knows I tried twotonz. One thing is for sure and it is definitely not a lowrider. At first I thought WHY? but just as much as beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and photography subjective, so is each of our individual style as to how you wish to customize your ride. I can not play a double standard and not shoot it and sure did not want to leave it out of the coverage but I did question myself, if given the opportunity - how would I shoot this thing????
> 
> t


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 1 2010, 09:40 PM~17670439
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not even you could make that look good in a photo
> 
> Lord knows I tried twotonz. One thing is for sure and it is definitely not a lowrider. At first I thought WHY? but just as much as beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and photography subjective, so is each of our individual style as to how you wish to customize your ride. I can not play a double standard and not shoot it and sure did not want to leave it out of the coverage but I did question myself, if given the opportunity - how would I shoot this thing????
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


true, true. I try and shoot every single car and bike at all the shows I go to. Even if its not my style I can appreciate someones dediction and hard work that they have put into their ride.


----------



## Twotonz

I think it was Nasty that was asking me to post up a photo of my light set but didnt take one.....but here are a few shots that the homie SickShots got of me during one of my photo shoots from this Sunday, after the Majestics show in Delano.




























I dont have shots from the shoot in my office pc but ill try and bring them in tomorow so I can post some up


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 1 2010, 08:40 PM~17670439
> *how would I shoot this thing????
> *


with one of these :biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 1 2010, 11:00 PM~17670696
> *true, true.  I try and shoot every single car and bike at all the shows I go to.  Even if its not my style I can appreciate someones dediction and hard work that they have put into their ride.
> *



Well one thing is for sure and I was not there to shoot every single car and bike. I shot long enough for different print magazines to find out that 5% of what you shoot will get printed. I shot what I thought was necessary and cool, odd, and weird enough to get the logistics of the day. I do look forward to the next one that is for sure.

t


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 1 2010, 10:18 PM~17670894
> *with one of these  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 1 2010, 10:03 PM~17670736
> *I think it was Nasty that was asking me to post up a photo of my light set but didnt take one.....but here are a few shots that the homie SickShots got of me during one of my photo shoots from this Sunday, after the Majestics show in Delano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have shots from the shoot in my office pc but ill try and bring them in tomorow so I can post some up
> *



Bare heads....try getting some octaboxes, booms and weights...so the lights don't fall down.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 1 2010, 10:18 PM~17670894
> *with one of these  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahahaha! Good one! :biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 1 2010, 11:18 PM~17670894
> *with one of these  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



bigmike -
I love everyone's comical enthusiasm to not like anything anti-lowrider :roflmao: 
Gotta love it.

t


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 1 2010, 09:03 PM~17670736
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i didnt know you can lay out like that with a beer belly!! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 1 2010, 11:03 PM~17670736
> *I think it was Nasty that was asking me to post up a photo of my light set but didnt take one.....but here are a few shots that the homie SickShots got of me during one of my photo shoots from this Sunday, after the Majestics show in Delano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have shots from the shoot in my office pc but ill try and bring them in tomorow so I can post some up
> *



Look forward to seeing the final image.

t


----------



## nobueno

Me, my fisheye and the front of Fireman's 63.... :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 1 2010, 10:26 PM~17670997
> *Me, my fisheye and the front of Fireman's 63....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You're going run Mr. Fisheye out of business with all these fisheye images.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 1 2010, 10:24 PM~17670966
> *i didnt know you can lay out like that with a beer belly!!  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


I wasnt laying down.....I fainted from heat exhaustion :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 1 2010, 09:26 PM~17670997
> *Me, my fisheye and the front of Fireman's 63....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fisheye looks sick jae! i didnt end up gettin any lense yet im gonna wait and save a lil more thanks for your help


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 1 2010, 11:26 PM~17670997
> *Me, my fisheye and the front of Fireman's 63....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



The lens distortion almost makes the grill look like its grinin' :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 1 2010, 10:22 PM~17670949
> *Bare heads....try getting some octaboxes, booms and weights...so the light don't fall down.
> *


Sorry man  ....but after two photoshoots and a wedding the day before, a 3hr drive while being a lil hung over that morning and car show coverage in what felt like 100 degree weather right before that photo shoot......I got a lil lazy


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 1 2010, 09:27 PM~17671013
> *I wasnt laying down.....I fainted from heat exhaustion :biggrin:
> *


im telling you homie....cup holder on your tripod would solve that problem. make sure you can fit at least a 32ozer :cheesy:


----------



## mxcn_roc

For those of you guys using lights out on location, I recommend that you look into renting a electrical generator at Home Depot. It's only $50 or so for 24hr rental, depending on your area. 

I use to rely heavily on the Vagabond 2, but I realized that I needed more power and a friend recommended the Home Depot route.

---



> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 1 2010, 10:34 PM~17671076
> *Sorry man   ....but after two photoshoots and a wedding the day before, a 3hr drive while being a lil hung over that morning and car show coverage in what felt like 100 degree weather right before that photo shoot......I got a lil lazy
> *



Tell me about the weather. We're expecting 110's with the next couple of weeks.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 1 2010, 11:34 PM~17671076
> *Sorry man   ....but after two photoshoots and a wedding the day before, a 3hr drive while being a lil hung over that morning and car show coverage in what felt like 100 degree weather right before that photo shoot......I got a lil lazy
> *



How many watts per head? Soft boxes will bring you down 1 1/2 stops and shooting in the bare sun it looks like bare heads would have been how I would have gone.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 1 2010, 10:27 PM~17671005
> *You're going run Mr. Fisheye out of business with all these fisheye images.
> *


I know huh! I just can't get myself to put it away! :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 1 2010, 10:28 PM~17671014
> *fisheye looks sick jae! i didnt end up gettin any lense yet im gonna wait and save a lil more thanks for your help
> *


Thanks Big Mike! Cool, I'm sure the wait will be worth it!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 1 2010, 10:34 PM~17671076
> *Sorry man   ....but after two photoshoots and a wedding the day before, a 3hr drive while being a lil hung over that morning and car show coverage in what felt like 100 degree weather right before that photo shoot......I got a lil lazy
> *


You talk about me working non stop! Hmmm... :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: BIGMIKE, nobueno, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, OMAR760, tonyvaladez.com, Twotonz, itsonlyme1


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 1 2010, 10:36 PM~17671098
> *For those of you guys using lights out on location, I recommend that you look into renting a electrical generator at Home Depot. It's only $50 or so for 24hr rental, depending on your area.
> 
> I use to rely heavily on the Vagabond 2, but I realized that I needed more power and a friend recommended the Home Depot route.
> *


Im Mexican.....im too lazy to go out to Home Depot to rent that once a week....plus I got a bunch of cousins in the construction business that can hook me up with one of those things as long as I hook him up with some pictures of some cochinas :biggrin: 


anyways....what you working with to need that much power?


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 1 2010, 10:36 PM~17671098
> *For those of you guys using lights out on location, I recommend that you look into renting a electrical generator at Home Depot. It's only $50 or so for 24hr rental, depending on your area.
> 
> I use to rely heavily on the Vagabond 2, but I realized that I needed more power and a friend recommended the Home Depot route.
> 
> I thought about the generator rental too. Once I finally buy lights I will probably go the rental route or just buy one and write it off on my taxes.
> 
> ---
> Tell me about the weather. We're expecting 110's with the next couple of weeks.
> 
> *


Bleh... I would be on the floor just like Tonz! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 1 2010, 10:25 PM~17670980
> *Look forward to seeing the final image.
> 
> t
> *


thanks Tony....after seeing my results....I dont think I will ever do a photoshoot without lighting equipment


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 1 2010, 09:41 PM~17671158
> *Im Mexican.....im too lazy to go out to Home Depot to rent that once a week....plus I got a bunch of cousins in the construction business that can hook me up with one of those things as long as I hook him up with some pictures of some cochinas  :biggrin:
> anyways....what you working with to need that much power?
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 1 2010, 10:35 PM~17671088
> *im telling you homie....cup holder on your tripod would solve that problem. make sure you can fit at least a 32ozer  :cheesy:
> *


Good idea Mike....I might also hook it up to hold a thermo and have my mom make me some tacos before I go to the shoot :cheesy:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 1 2010, 10:41 PM~17671158
> *Im Mexican.....im too lazy to go out to Home Depot to rent that once a week....plus I got a bunch of cousins in the construction business that can hook me up with one of those things as long as I hook him up with some pictures of some cochinas  :biggrin:
> anyways....what you working with to need that much power?
> *


When I come strong, I usually bring:

Novatron 1600 Powerpack with 4 heads
Alien Bee 1600
Hensel Integra 500
(that's about 6 studio lights)

I don't use them all, only what I need, depending on the shot I want to get.

But, it's all about the amount of time that I'm there. Usually, I like doing an early portion shoot, followed by something in the eventing (close to sunset).

When I do something like that, I set up my table and bust out a laptop to preview images(getting a canopy soon). So, I basically take the studio outside and on location. 

If I solely relied on the Vagabond, I'd wouldn't be able to attempt any of that. Since it dies out after 200+ flashes.


----------



## Wife-E

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: itsonlyme1, lowrr, BIGMIKE, Brujerizmo666, tonyvaladez.com, OMAR760, Twotonz
:wave: :wave: 
Hey Twotonz, what happened to you Sunday...I had the Cornas waiting :dunno:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 1 2010, 10:43 PM~17671171
> *Bleh... I would be on the floor just like Tonz!  :biggrin:
> *


Hey Jae or BIGMIKE, are you guys going to be at Ink n' Iron? I'm thinking of heading out for that.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 1 2010, 10:38 PM~17671118
> *How many watts per head? Soft boxes will bring you down 1 1/2 stops and shooting in the bare sun it looks like bare heads would have been how I would have gone.
> *


800. I also shot bare heads cause I hate the refleciton on the cars from the softboxes.


The only softbox reflection I like is from the 10x20' F2


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 1 2010, 09:48 PM~17671218
> *Good idea Mike....I might also hook it up to hold a thermo and have my mom make me some tacos before I go to the shoot :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao: keep it real homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 1 2010, 10:40 PM~17671148
> *You talk about me working non stop! Hmmm...  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


Your the skinnier SoCal version of me and im the handsome NorCal version of you :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

I'm liking these behind the scene shots. Here's my contribution:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 1 2010, 09:53 PM~17671264
> *Hey Jae or BIGMIKE, are you guys going to be at Ink n' Iron? I'm thinking of heading out for that.
> *


i might go out there on the 13th since i plan to be out in San Pedro that day too


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 1 2010, 10:00 PM~17671325
> *I'm liking these behind the scene shots. Here's my contribution:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you mind sharing that video? :0 :cheesy: 

for photography purposes of course


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 1 2010, 11:04 PM~17671364
> *you mind sharing that video?  :0  :cheesy:
> 
> for photography purposes of course
> *


I'm sure you interested in the "light setup."


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 2 2010, 12:00 AM~17671325
> *I'm liking these behind the scene shots. Here's my contribution:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



HELLLLOOOOOO NURSE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 1 2010, 10:53 PM~17671264
> *Hey Jae or BIGMIKE, are you guys going to be at Ink n' Iron? I'm thinking of heading out for that.
> *


I was planning it but the family and I are heading back to San Diego for another mini vacation. You should go, there will be plenty of subject matter. :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 1 2010, 10:58 PM~17671307
> *Your the skinnier SoCal version of me and im the handsome NorCal version of you  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha! True, true! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 1 2010, 10:06 PM~17671376
> *I'm sure you interested in the "light setup."
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 1 2010, 10:00 PM~17671325
> *I'm liking these behind the scene shots. Here's my contribution:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


heres mine


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Jun 1 2010, 06:23 PM~17668297
> *Quote=~SCORT~,May 31 2010, 03:41 PM
> Individuals Back Bumper Bash Louisville KY
> 
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote
> 
> 
> Got any more pix of that mural?
> *


x2! Its hardcore! Who did it??????????? :wow:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

with all of these behind the scenes photos - looks like I gonna have to bring one assistant to help me and another to shoot me......


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 1 2010, 10:51 PM~17671242
> *When I come strong, I usually bring:
> 
> Novatron 1600 Powerpack with 4 heads
> Alien Bee 1600
> Hensel Integra 500
> (that's about 6 studio lights)
> 
> I don't use them all, only what I need, depending on the shot I want to get.
> 
> But, it's all about the amount of time that I'm there. Usually, I like doing an early portion shoot, followed by something in the eventing (close to sunset).
> 
> When I do something like that, I set up my table and bust out a laptop to preview images(getting a canopy soon).  So, I basically take the studio outside and on location.
> 
> If I solely relied on the Vagabond, I'd wouldn't be able to attempt any of that.  Since it dies out after 200+ flashes.
> *


Thats cool Carlos. I got to say that you have been doing an excelent job with your work and when I met you in Upland a couple years ago, I could tell that you are a real organized guy and very dedicated and focus on your task. Thats why youve been producing quality images. 

I used to bust out my laptop to review my images during the shoot and use my toaster (aka my silver scion xb) as my office for a while there but once I started getting a little to techniqueal and picky about stuff the fun of taking pictures of bad ass cars and half/fully naked big breasted female kind of faded a lil....so I took a step back and made sure keep the shoot fun....for me anyways


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE+Jun 1 2010, 11:02 PM~17671351-->
> 
> 
> 
> i might go out there on the 13th since i plan to be out in San Pedro that day too
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Jun 1 2010, 11:09 PM~17671398
> *I was planning it but the family and I are heading back to San Diego for another mini vacation. You should go, there will be plenty of subject matter.  :biggrin:
> *



Oh yeah...good stuff. I've been following the show online for several years now and I think it's time to go see it in person. 

---

I'll also be out there in July for Hawaiian Gardens.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 1 2010, 10:18 PM~17671485
> *---
> Oh yeah...good stuff.  I've been following the show online for several years now and I think it's time to go see it in person.
> 
> ---
> 
> I'll also be out there in July for Hawaiian Gardens.
> *


sounds good ill be there too


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jun 1 2010, 10:51 PM~17671244
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: itsonlyme1, lowrr, BIGMIKE, Brujerizmo666, tonyvaladez.com, OMAR760, Twotonz
> :wave:  :wave:
> Hey Twotonz, what happened to you Sunday...I had the Cornas waiting  :dunno:
> *


I aint going to lie to you girl.....Im not a fan of hops (unless its out on the streets) so once I saw the hop was going to take a while to start I went and hit up a few homies that had some beer and got my drink on.....if I knew you had the Corona I would of kicked it out there a lil longer


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 1 2010, 11:00 PM~17671325
> *I'm liking these behind the scene shots. Here's my contribution:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


white girl got booty.....what was this for?


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 1 2010, 11:17 PM~17671475
> *Thats cool Carlos.  I got to say that you have been doing an excelent job with your work and when I met you in Upland a couple years ago, I could tell that you are a real organized guy and very dedicated and focus on your task.  Thats why youve been producing quality images.
> 
> I used to bust out my laptop to review my images during the shoot and use my toaster (aka my silver scion xb) as my office for a while there but once I started getting a little to techniqueal and picky about stuff the fun of taking pictures of bad ass cars and half/fully naked big breasted female kind of faded a lil....so I took a step back and made sure keep the shoot fun....for me anyways
> *


Thanks Tonz. 

Sometimes I get to technical with what I want to do that everything becomes too overwhelming and beyond what I initially intended. So that by the time I get home, I'm hella exhausted and darker than what I started(sun tan and all). But as one of the photo people that document this lifestyle it's all worth it at the end.


----------



## TopDogg

Did you say "Suntan"


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 1 2010, 11:04 PM~17671364
> *you mind sharing that video?  :0  :cheesy:
> 
> for photography purposes of course
> *


whoa, whoa hold on there Mike! Carlos send it to me first to make sure that there isnt any content that would unpurify Mike


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 1 2010, 11:28 PM~17671594
> *whoa, whoa hold on there Mike!  Carlos send it to me first to make sure that there isnt any content that would unpurify Mike
> *



I would share, but the file is too large to host on my server. 

But, I'll share the next naked girl we shoot. Since I have an HD Flip cam now.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 1 2010, 11:12 PM~17671426
> *heres mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yo Mike. You need muscles to wear that muscle shirt.....lol....it kind of looks like your trying to flex there.....key word "trying" :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 1 2010, 10:28 PM~17671594
> *whoa, whoa hold on there Mike!  Carlos send it to me first to make sure that there isnt any content that would unpurify Mike
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 1 2010, 11:16 PM~17671470
> *with all of these behind the scenes photos - looks like I gonna have to bring one assistant to help me and another to shoot me......
> *


mine wasnt intentional....I got snipped by sickshots


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 1 2010, 11:34 PM~17671646
> *mine wasnt intentional....I got snipped by sickshots
> *


Did he have you sign a model release form for those images? TFP, TFCD kinda thing?


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 1 2010, 11:25 PM~17671563
> *Thanks Tonz.
> 
> Sometimes I get to technical with what I want to do that everything becomes too overwhelming and beyond what I initially intended. So that by the time I get home, I'm hella exhausted and darker than what I started(sun tan and all). But as one of the photo people that document this lifestyle it's all worth it at the end.
> *


I hear you man. One of my goals in this lowrider photography thing that we do is to get "The Shot"

The one that will still be around long after im gone, the one that tells a story, the one I will be remembered by......THE ONE



Tan-tan-TAAANN!! (dramatic music) :wow:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 2 2010, 12:32 AM~17671622
> *I would share, but the file is too large to host on my server.
> 
> But, I'll share the next naked girl we shoot. Since I have an HD Flip cam now.
> *



feel free to share the link of the video with me, email address below.

t


[email protected]


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 1 2010, 10:32 PM~17671631
> *Yo Mike.  You need muscles to wear that muscle shirt.....lol....it kind of looks like your trying to flex there.....key word "trying"  :biggrin:
> *


lol maybe if i had bigger heavier camera ill start to get some! :happysad:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jun 1 2010, 11:27 PM~17671577
> *Did you say "Suntan"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


judging by Popeye's cheese smile....he got a zoomed in shot of the boobies


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com+Jun 1 2010, 11:39 PM~17671689-->
> 
> 
> 
> feel free to share the link of the video with me, email address below.
> 
> t
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> haha
> 
> ----
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIGMIKE_@Jun 1 2010, 11:39 PM~17671691
> *lol maybe if i had bigger heavier camera ill start to get some! :happysad:
> *


Don't tell me you're carrying one of those made for "lady hands" Nikons?

Only people who should be handling those Nikons are young ladies and this guy:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 2 2010, 12:32 AM~17671631
> *Yo Mike.  You need muscles to wear that muscle shirt.....lol....it kind of looks like your trying to flex there.....key word "trying"  :biggrin:
> *



Too funny how you guys are just clownin' on each other. Everyone keep up the great work..

t


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 1 2010, 10:42 PM~17671708
> *Don't tell me you're carrying one of those made for "lady hands" Nikons?
> *


LMAO man if the girl was naked the attention would have been on her!! im gonna call it a night before more canon people show up haha


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 1 2010, 11:38 PM~17671680
> *Did he have you sign a model release form for those images? TFP, TFCD kinda thing?
> *


he said he would give me some touch up images with blemish removal, skin softning and the whole ning but he lied.....all he did was add about 50lbs to my images :tears:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 1 2010, 11:45 PM~17671739
> *Too funny how you guys are just clownin' on each other. Everyone keep up the great work..
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its all in good fun....we all homies in here


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 1 2010, 11:47 PM~17671751
> *he said he would give me some touch up images with blemish removal, skin softning and the whole ning but he lied.....all he did was add about 50lbs to my images  :tears:
> *


ha...gotta stop answering them shady craigslist model casting calls. Those people always trying to take advantage of them young models.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 1 2010, 10:49 PM~17671762
> *its all in good fun....we all homies in here
> *


:yes: good activity in this topic tonite :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 1 2010, 09:03 PM~17670736
> *I think it was Nasty that was asking me to post up a photo of my light set but didnt take one.....but here are a few shots that the homie SickShots got of me during one of my photo shoots from this Sunday, after the Majestics show in Delano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have shots from the shoot in my office pc but ill try and bring them in tomorow so I can post some up
> *


YOU THE MAN TWOTONZ!!! THANKS FOR THE TIPS YOU SHARED WITH ME ON SUNDAY BRO, I APPRECIATE THAT.... I WAS MESSING AROUND WITH MY CAMERA TODAY. IT WAS GOOD TALKING TO YOU AT THE SHOW MAN.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jun 2 2010, 12:55 AM~17672111
> *YOU THE MAN TWOTONZ!!! THANKS FOR THE TIPS YOU SHARED WITH ME ON SUNDAY BRO, I APPRECIATE THAT.... I WAS MESSING AROUND WITH MY CAMERA TODAY. IT WAS GOOD TALKING TO YOU AT THE SHOW MAN.
> *


no problem Pete....ill hit you up if I make it to Bakersfield for Nationals


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 2 2010, 12:03 AM~17672141
> *no problem Pete....ill hit you up if I make it to Bakersfield for Nationals
> *


YOU DO THAT MAN, MI CASA ES TU CASA....


----------



## GRS-HPR

damn wish it would stop raining so i can go shoot some film


----------



## mike661




----------



## ~SCORT~

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Jun 1 2010, 06:23 PM~17668297
> *Quote=~SCORT~,May 31 2010, 03:41 PM
> Individuals Back Bumper Bash Louisville KY
> 
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote
> 
> 
> Got any more pix of that mural?
> *


no I'm sorry I dont-I really wish I had more pics of the car but both my batteries went dead


----------



## drasticbean

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 1 2010, 11:27 PM~17671005
> *You're going run Mr. Fisheye out of business with all these fisheye images.
> *



:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: 


:wave: Sounds like you guys had fun last night... and I missed out on Carlos' pic :banghead:


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 1 2010, 10:03 PM~17670736
> *I think it was Nasty that was asking me to post up a photo of my light set but didnt take one.....but here are a few shots that the homie SickShots got of me during one of my photo shoots from this Sunday, after the Majestics show in Delano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have shots from the shoot in my office pc but ill try and bring them in tomorow so I can post some up
> *


Sick!!!  

its always intersting to me seein beyond the scenes what it took to create a dope ass pic


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 1 2010, 11:00 PM~17671325
> *I'm liking these behind the scene shots. Here's my contribution:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


am i the only one who cant see the pic?  :dunno:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 2 2010, 10:00 AM~17673906
> *am i the only one who cant see the pic?  :dunno:
> *


think we missed it. hopefully a link to it will pop up. :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 2 2010, 09:06 AM~17673955
> *think we missed it. hopefully a link to it will pop up. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Brujerizmo666

:biggrin:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 1 2010, 10:03 PM~17670736
> *I think it was Nasty that was asking me to post up a photo of my light set but didnt take one.....but here are a few shots that the homie SickShots got of me during one of my photo shoots from this Sunday, after the Majestics show in Delano.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have shots from the shoot in my office pc but ill try and bring them in tomorow so I can post some up
> *


:thumbsup: uffin: 
Bad Ass shots i'm working on getting my light set soon ....


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*A few shots from Sunday at the Frisco Carnival Parade 2010 With the cast of LA MiSSION ....

LOW N SLOW !!!!!*


















































MORE ON TE WAY ...


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 1 2010, 11:21 PM~17671510
> *I aint going to lie to you girl.....Im not a fan of hops (unless its out on the streets) so once I saw the hop was going to take a while to start I went and hit up a few homies that had some beer and got my drink on.....if I knew you had the Corona I would of kicked it out there a lil longer
> *


Ya the hop took a very long time!! Maybe next time!!


----------



## Wife-E

Here are a couple pics from the Hop in Delano, Ca


----------



## TuCamote




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 1 2010, 10:26 PM~17670997
> *Me, my fisheye and the front of Fireman's 63....  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by ~SCORT~_@May 31 2010, 04:41 PM~17656307
> *Individuals Back Bumper Bash Louisville KY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## drasticbean

I call this 
"out of time "


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## 72 kutty

A shot from a couple weeks ago..


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 1 2010, 07:18 PM~17667152
> *DAYUM....lots of badasss shot shots in here!!!! TONY V. love that last set you posted!!!!
> 
> CHeck this out, my wheel chips! NIKON EDITION!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just an idea and looks pretty sweet.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Thunda Kat

New on the LiL site took this with the casio elixim while i was waiting to get my DSLR









Took this one after I got the Pentax K~x









The Prince got bigger as well as the camera. Open to critique, I got skin like Jesus.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

editing a chinese tea ceremony - here are a few....

- tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## Thunda Kat

thats some good graphs. I'll post up some prom/graduation shots tomorrow.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## PROVOK

Senior portrait shoot


----------



## PROVOK




----------



## .:Vato Loco:.




----------



## mike661




----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 3 2010, 06:54 AM~17682997
> *Senior portrait shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great set provok.Really like the lighting here. :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Jun 3 2010, 09:17 AM~17683964
> *Great set provok.Really like the lighting here. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks. don't know why but I'm still nervous before shoots. I have so many things in my head that I start to forget about certain things. gotta get in the mind set where i can organize things in my head.


----------



## My95Fleety

Just thought I wud share this. I already have a DSLR but found at a local pawn shop a canon xsi for $300, just got it cause I thought it was a good deal??? :dunno: ....they also have a canon 5d with battery grip priced at $1,500 but they would probably let it go for $800 just got excited when I saw it cause I dont see many of those at the pawn shop. If I had the money I would get it! but then I probably wouldnt even know how to use it. I'm barely learning how to use my current one. :angry:


----------



## FernandoDeanda

Do you have the # to that pawn shop? Hmm second 5d might come in handy




> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Jun 3 2010, 02:19 PM~17686485
> *Just thought I wud share this. I already have a DSLR but found at a local pawn shop a canon xsi for $300, just got it cause I thought it was a good deal??? :dunno: ....they also have a canon 5d with battery grip priced at $1,500 but they would probably let it go for $800 just got excited when I saw it cause I dont see many of those at the pawn shop. If I had the money I would get it!  but then I probably wouldnt even know how to use it. I'm barely learning how to use my current one. :angry:
> *


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by FernandoDeanda_@Jun 3 2010, 01:25 PM~17686528
> *Do you have the # to that pawn shop? Hmm second 5d might come in handy
> *


 do you stay in las vegas?


----------



## Stickz




----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by FernandoDeanda_@Jun 3 2010, 01:25 PM~17686528
> *Do you have the # to that pawn shop? Hmm second 5d might come in handy
> *



*WTF FOR ? U DIDNT WANT THE MARK II!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Jun 3 2010, 07:19 AM~17683432
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Jun 3 2010, 05:20 PM~17687459
> *
> *


thnx,

took my camera to the back yard with the cat for some shots. still trying :biggrin: 




Dont know to much about this one just thought id take it


----------



## Sinatra

My daughter and her friend being silly the beach.


----------



## Sinatra

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Jun 3 2010, 05:02 PM~17688882
> *thnx,
> 
> took my camera to the back yard with the cat for some shots. still trying :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know to much about this one just thought id take it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks nice bro!!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER_@Jun 3 2010, 03:58 PM~17687250
> *WTF FOR ? U DIDNT WANT THE MARK II!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




How is that camera working out for you???


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

I shot these for a florist friend of mine. It was not my event but got these really quick for her.

t


----------



## nobueno

I'll be in San Bernadino with my newly painted lens hood. Thanks again to Mark from Traffic CC!


----------



## djtwigsta

thats sick jae!


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 4 2010, 08:05 AM~17693881
> *I'll be in San Bernadino with my newly painted lens hood. Thanks again to Mark from Traffic CC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: :wow: :wow: Sick... :worship:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 4 2010, 10:05 AM~17693881
> *I'll be in San Bernadino with my newly painted lens hood. Thanks again to Mark from Traffic CC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That is DOPE!

Jus noticed too the Lowrider Guy :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

a couple pics I took of a freinds ride.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 4 2010, 07:05 AM~17693881
> *I'll be in San Bernadino with my newly painted lens hood. Thanks again to Mark from Traffic CC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 4 2010, 12:41 PM~17695060
> *a couple pics I took of a freinds ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NIM ...

Great depth to field on the 2nd shot & good photoshop on the first one :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno

Thanks guys! I took it outside this afternoon!


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 4 2010, 06:17 PM~17698760
> *Thanks guys! I took it outside this afternoon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 3 2010, 09:44 PM~17691212
> *How is that camera working out for you???
> *



:happysad: LOVE IT! JUS SUX THAT I DONT KNOW HOW TO USE IT TO NO WHERE NEAR ITS FULL POTENTIAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

*WHO'S GOING TO SAN BERNARDINO? PM ME ASAP!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 4 2010, 10:41 AM~17695060
> *a couple pics I took of a freinds ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pixs Carnal. :thumbsup: Wish I had more time to play around with PS.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 4 2010, 09:17 PM~17698760
> *Thanks guys! I took it outside this afternoon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## FatAl 63

Some more B&W film pics I took in Fresno LG show. Wish lab was open over summer :angry: . Need to make my own or find someone or somewhere that has a lab open daily.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 4 2010, 07:05 AM~17693881
> *I'll be in San Bernadino with my newly painted lens hood. Thanks again to Mark from Traffic CC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Das so flippin tight! LoL Dopeness homie fo'sho! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 4 2010, 10:05 AM~17693881
> *I'll be in San Bernadino with my newly painted lens hood. Thanks again to Mark from Traffic CC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What are the numbers on your lens bro?


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Here are some from today's wedding.

- tony valadez


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Just got back from vacation and here aa re a couple pics I liked. 
Camera: Nikon D60 
Exposure: 0.05 sec (1/20) 
Aperture: f/3.8 
Focal Length: 20 mm 
Focal Length: 20.6 mm 
ISO Speed: 400 
Exposure Bias: 0 EV 
Flash: Off, Did not fire 











Camera: Nikon D60 
Exposure: 0.004 sec (1/250) 
Aperture: f/10.0 
Focal Length: 18 mm 
Focal Length: 18.3 mm 
ISO Speed: 160 
Exposure Bias: 0 EV 
Flash: Off, Did not fire


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## Homer Pimpson

Another one I liked because everything looks like silhouettes


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Lobby at the Belagio. Tricky to get pics in there because of the wierd lighting, flash just washed out all the colored lights so it had to be done with a higher ISO and slower shutter speed. But I liked this one.


----------



## MikeS

From a shoot yesterday 2 quick ones from my D70s.


----------



## nobueno




----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Jun 5 2010, 09:38 PM~17704887
> *What are the numbers on your lens bro?
> *


Nikon 17-55 f2.8. 

Its a good lens and a bit expensive. I loved mine but sold it to get some primes.


----------



## MAAANDO

Saturday had the official shoot at the SPanish Monastery here in S. Florida with my niece. This was shot in a small prayer room that has no light. Hope you enjoy.

Stobist info:

SB-900 subject right on floor @ 1/32 power.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 7 2010, 06:48 AM~17714726
> *Saturday had the official shoot at the SPanish Monastery here in S. Florida with my niece. This was shot in a small prayer room that has no light. Hope you enjoy.
> 
> Stobist info:
> 
> SB-900 subject right on floor @ 1/32 power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: 

How u like the sb-900?


----------



## MAAANDO

I've had it for a little over a year and I love it. I had problems with overheating but thats until i switched from Re-chargeables to regular Lithium batteries. Make sure if you get it (or if you have it) To get a power pack or a lot of lithiums.


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 7 2010, 08:36 AM~17714938
> *I've had it for a little over a year and I love it. I had problems with overheating but thats until i switched from Re-chargeables to regular Lithium batteries. Make sure if you get it (or if you have it) To get a power pack or a lot of lithiums.
> *



Man I stand by the Nikon flashes!! This past weekend I had a shoot with some roller derby girls and dropped my SB-600 (second time) and that thing keeps firing on point! I HOPE THERE IS NOT a third time charm on that though. lol..


Hey MAAANDO...so Re-chargeables don't work good with you? That's what I use for mine. But again it's an SB-600...900. That might make the difference.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jun 7 2010, 10:42 AM~17715272
> *Man I stand by the Nikon flashes!! This past weekend I had a shoot with some roller derby girls and dropped my SB-600 (second time) and that thing keeps firing on point! I HOPE THERE IS NOT a third time charm on that though. lol..
> Hey MAAANDO...so Re-chargeables don't work good with you? That's what I use for mine. But again it's an SB-600...900. That might make the difference.
> *


Yeah the SB-900's don't like them. I called Nikon about the issue and they can't give me an answer for it.


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 7 2010, 09:48 AM~17715308
> *Yeah the SB-900's don't like them. I called Nikon about the issue and they can't give me an answer for it.
> *



Ah...gotcha.


----------



## PROVOK

I have a 600,800 and 900. When I first got the 900 it did stop working because of overheating. heard there was some firmware u can download to help with that. Since I started shooting off camera I don't really have that problem anymore. Last week I ran into it but just swithed it with another speedlight.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 7 2010, 11:18 AM~17715492
> *I have a 600,800 and 900. When I first got the 900 it did stop working because of overheating. heard there was some firmware u can download to help with that. Since I started shooting off camera I don't really have that problem anymore. Last week I ran into it but just swithed it with another speedlight.
> *


Switch them batteries up. It's a problem with the batteries not being able to handle the standard recycle times. It's recommended that you wait 5-7 after each shot for the sb-900 to recycle safely with re-chargables.


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 6 2010, 10:19 PM~17713385
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your really liken that fisheye. nice shot
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 7 2010, 09:20 AM~17715515
> *Switch them batteries up. It's a problem with the batteries not being able to handle the standard recycle times. It's recommended that you wait 5-7 after each shot for the sb-900 to recycle safely with re-chargables.
> *


i was doing some research and found some speedlights for $60. Same brand as my radio triggers. I was thinking of getting a set and doing some shooting to see how well they hold up. I read some good reviews on them.


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

I will be in Boston this coming Wednesday the 9th for one day only shooting an engagement session, anyone wanna help from the area?

- tony valadez


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 7 2010, 10:53 AM~17715774
> *i was doing some research and found some speedlights for $60. Same brand as my radio triggers. I was thinking of getting a set and doing some shooting to see how well they hold up. I read some good reviews on them.
> *


Don't hold out tell us where to find them.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 7 2010, 12:56 PM~17716340
> *I will be in Boston this coming Wednesday the 9th for one day only shooting an engagement session, anyone wanna help from the area?
> 
> - tony valadez
> *


Let me know when you are in South Florida. I will gladly help out.


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 7 2010, 12:56 PM~17716340
> *I will be in Boston this coming Wednesday the 9th for one day only shooting an engagement session, anyone wanna help from the area?
> 
> - tony valadez
> *



What time frame and what would you need help with? I'll have to see if the wifey will let me out of the house


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jun 7 2010, 11:46 AM~17716793
> *What time frame and what would you need help with? I'll have to see if the wifey will let me out of the house
> *



shoot me an email - [email protected]


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 7 2010, 11:32 AM~17716685
> *Let me know when you are in South Florida. I will gladly help out.
> *



don't have any plans of going in that direction at the moment but I will keep you posted on my travels in the Florida area.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jun 7 2010, 10:51 AM~17716296
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



cool location


----------



## Twotonz

a poster I designed for Wanted Wear. I think they had it out there at the San Bernardino show.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 7 2010, 05:48 AM~17714726
> *Saturday had the official shoot at the SPanish Monastery here in S. Florida with my niece. This was shot in a small prayer room that has no light. Hope you enjoy.
> 
> Stobist info:
> 
> SB-900 subject right on floor @ 1/32 power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good shot Mando....I got to say it thou....from my personal opinion Im not feeling the shadow on her nose


----------



## Twotonz

good locations Twig


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 7 2010, 03:21 PM~17717689
> *good shot Mando....I got to say it thou....from my personal opinion Im not feeling the shadow on her nose
> *


If I were to capture her entire face with flash and no shadows it would have taken the drama out of the shot. But I do see where you are coming from.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 5 2010, 11:18 PM~17706830
> *Here are some from today's wedding.
> 
> - tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


when doing a wedding how do you approch the clients? Cause it looks like a lot of your clients have an above normal confortability with you....to the point were they are ok being goofy around you. 

Do you work with them often before the big day for them to feel that comfortable with you? or more importently to make them feel so comfortable when the camera is on them?



Without a doubt Tony, you can capture a moment like no other wedding photographer Ive seen....props


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 7 2010, 12:30 PM~17717779
> *If I were to capture her entire face with flash and no shadows it would have taken the drama out of the shot. But I do see where you are coming from.
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery+Jun 4 2010, 02:52 PM~17696569-->
> 
> 
> 
> NIM ...
> 
> Great depth to field on the 2nd shot & good photoshop on the first one :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-75_Monte_@Jun 5 2010, 09:38 AM~17701982
> *Nice pixs Carnal.  :thumbsup: Wish I had more time to play around with PS.
> *


thanks guys I am new to this so I am only starting and hopefully get better as I go along. I am saving up to get good lenses.mine are basic and need to invest in some 2.8 or better.


----------



## NIMSTER64

great photos. I can't wait to get there one day.


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 7 2010, 11:10 AM~17717012
> *don't have any plans of going in that direction at the moment but I will keep you posted on my travels in the Florida area.
> *


Yeah let me know if you come to the Albuquerque area I would gladly help u out.


----------



## carsofabq

Took this one at a car show at the local casino


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 7 2010, 01:32 PM~17717797
> *when doing a wedding how do you approch the clients?  Cause it looks like a lot of your clients have an above normal confortability with you....to the point were they are ok being goofy around you.
> 
> Do you work with them often before the big day for them to feel that comfortable with you?  or more importently to make them feel so comfortable when the camera is on them?
> Without a doubt Tony, you can capture a moment like no other wedding photographer Ive seen....props
> *



twotonz - i've never really thought about it, i guess it just comes naturally to figure them out as quickly as possible. the images from the wedding that i attached i literally met them as either i was shooting them or just a few minutes prior. i was subcontracted so i literally walked in introducing myself not knowing anything about the couple or family other than their names.

personally i do like to get to know the couple as much as possible to be able to produce images directed towards them. this weekend i was off and was subcontracted both saturday and sunday and both occasions i did not know anyone till i walked in and introduced myself. i will attach a few from yesterdays wedding as well later tonight.

t


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jun 7 2010, 03:31 PM~17719354
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took this one at a car show at the local casino
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 4 2010, 06:17 PM~17698760
> *Thanks guys! I took it outside this afternoon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## djtwigsta

Thanks TonyV and TwoTonz... I shot the red BMW in the same area. I'll have more up  Now I just have to get some lowriders out to some areas...


----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 7 2010, 01:32 PM~17717797
> *
> Without a doubt Tony, you can capture a moment like no other wedding photographer Ive seen....props
> *


I totally agree. :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 7 2010, 05:46 AM~17714719
> *Nikon 17-55 f2.8.
> 
> Its my #1 lens.  :biggrin:
> 
> Its a good lens and a bit expensive. I loved mine but sold it to get some primes.
> *


I lucked out and found it at Circuit City(when they were in business) for $900 brand new. :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 7 2010, 05:48 AM~17714726
> *Saturday had the official shoot at the SPanish Monastery here in S. Florida with my niece. This was shot in a small prayer room that has no light. Hope you enjoy.
> 
> Stobist info:
> 
> SB-900 subject right on floor @ 1/32 power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice! :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 7 2010, 12:13 PM~17717610
> *a poster I designed for Wanted Wear.  I think they had it out there at the San Bernardino show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work Tonz! Great talking to you on Friday and thanks for helping Danny and Robert out! :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jun 7 2010, 03:31 PM~17719354
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took this one at a car show at the local casino
> *


I really like this shot! :biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Here is a quick recap from Sunday's wedding...

- tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jun 7 2010, 04:31 PM~17719354
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took this one at a car show at the local casino
> *



that is one clean ass 62


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 7 2010, 11:00 PM~17723537
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Outstanding work Tony. :thumbsup:


----------



## FernandoDeanda

cabron! yes I did. you just wanna rub it in my face huh


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 8 2010, 12:04 AM~17723574
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Amazing work bro.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Jun 8 2010, 12:17 AM~17723735
> *Outstanding work Tony. :thumbsup:
> *


How you been? whats new?


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Jun 7 2010, 10:17 PM~17723735
> *Outstanding work Tony. :thumbsup:
> *


X2! Love your work Tony!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 7 2010, 11:11 AM~17717025
> *cool location
> *


X2! Nice work! :biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

thanks to all for the kind words... :biggrin: 

rather than show you highlights, here is a link and password to a wedding in full that I currently have up online, so please enjoy..

t


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jun 8 2010, 02:13 PM~17727717
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


If you would desaturate her a bit (she looks yellow) and bring the contrast down a bit (look at the rims, you can barely see any detail) This would be a fantastic shot!


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 8 2010, 02:36 PM~17727890
> *If you would desaturate her a bit (she looks yellow) and bring the contrast down a bit (look at the rims, you can barely see any detail) This would be a fantastic shot!
> *













I was actually thinking the same thing and started on it. To be honest this is the original pretty much. Thanks for the opinion


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Yes - much better! With the original I see that you did use a flash, before I could not and the rims were underexposed. Here is my rendition of your shot. Sorry for messing with it.


t


----------



## djtwigsta

Yeah I used a flash as well as 2 soft boxes. We had a storm on the horizon so it was hard to get the correct lighting with the changing clouds. I love the vintage look. I actually did a Lomo and Holga-style to the pictures but just wasnt quite feeling it. Due to the storms I couldnt pull out my vintage film cameras to take authentic pics


----------



## TopDogg

Here's my attempt.


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 8 2010, 10:45 AM~17725948
> *thanks to all for the kind words... :biggrin:
> 
> rather than show you highlights, here is a link and password to a wedding in full that I currently have up online, so please enjoy..
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Had to come home from work to see all the pics... amazing sets :0


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jun 8 2010, 05:52 PM~17729704
> *Here's my attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice... its reall hard for me to pull this technic unless it really makes it pop such as bright colors - for example the ones I have seen on here with Lifestyle and other clubs.


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204+Jun 7 2010, 05:43 PM~17720440-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 09:11 PM~17722983
> *I really like this shot!  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 7 2010, 10:11 PM~17723650
> *that is one clean ass 62
> *



Thanks guys


----------



## mxcn_roc

You know you're a Photographer when the gear in your camera bag is worth more than the car you drive.


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jun 4 2010, 08:22 PM~17698786
> *:0 :wow:  NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x1000


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 8 2010, 08:37 PM~17732896
> *You know you're a Photographer when the gear in your camera bag is worth more than the car you drive.
> 
> 
> *


That would have to be a truck load of equipment. :biggrin:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 8 2010, 08:37 PM~17732896
> *You know you're a Photographer when the gear in your camera bag is worth more than the car you drive.
> 
> 
> *



guess I am not their yet but I am tryin


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jun 8 2010, 10:47 PM~17733020
> *guess I am not their yet but I am tryin
> *


:yessad:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta+Jun 8 2010, 08:11 PM~17731952-->
> 
> 
> 
> Had to come home from work to see all the pics... amazing sets  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> <!--QuoteBegin-mxcn_roc_@Jun 8 2010, 09:37 PM~17732896
> *You know you're a Photographer when the gear in your camera bag is worth more than the car you drive.
> 
> 
> *



True....Good one


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 8 2010, 07:15 AM~17725490
> *How you been? whats new?
> *


Nim 


What's up bro.Just working and spending time with my kiddos.How you doing bro?Haven't seen you around ,hope all is well bro.


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jun 8 2010, 07:13 PM~17731975
> *Nice... its reall hard for me to pull this technic unless it really makes it pop such as bright colors - for example the ones I have seen on here with Lifestyle and other clubs.
> *



THX,
Ok, here's a Lifestyle car for you.


----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Jun 9 2010, 01:35 AM~17734626
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 7 2010, 03:39 PM~17719438
> *twotonz - i've never really thought about it, i guess it just comes naturally to figure them out as quickly as possible. the images from the wedding that i attached i literally met them as either i was shooting them or just a few minutes prior. i was subcontracted so i literally walked in introducing myself not knowing anything about the couple or family other than their names.
> 
> personally i do like to get to know the couple as much as possible to be able to produce images directed towards them. this weekend i was off and was subcontracted both saturday and sunday and both occasions i did not know anyone till i walked in and introduced myself. i will attach a few from yesterdays wedding as well later tonight.
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


right on man. In "my personal opinion" you aint on top of the photography game unless you on top of the Wedding Photography Game. In the wedding photography game you lose everything and have almost every element of photography thrown at you from low light churches to shooting out side in the middle of the day with the sun blowing out your photos. 

In all my photoshoots "I" control when we shoot, where we shoot and how long we shoot....but in weddings you loose that control and you have to always be adjusting to things as they come and stay on your toes cause you are there to capture "moments" and "memories" as they unfold and you have to do it consitantly throught the day. Its a different league from portraits, were you have control of the ligthing enviorment, have a set of posses and only have to get a hand full of good shots.

But then again....thats why the real payout in the photography game is doing weddings  

So my respects to you Tony. You seem to provide your clients with consistent quality images of great moments and memorys.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 7 2010, 09:07 PM~17722922
> *Nice work Tonz! Great talking to you on Friday and thanks for helping Danny and Robert out!  :biggrin:
> *


No problem....its cool doing something out of the ordinary.  

and let your people know that im ready when they are :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 8 2010, 08:37 PM~17732896
> *You know you're a Photographer when the gear in your camera bag is worth more than the car you drive.
> 
> 
> *


true.....unless your this guy


----------



## FernandoDeanda

Tony,

This was more than impressive, a sincere thanks for sharing.....




> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 8 2010, 08:45 AM~17725948
> *thanks to all for the kind words... :biggrin:
> 
> rather than show you highlights, here is a link and password to a wedding in full that I currently have up online, so please enjoy..
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PROVOK

I have an idea.

Someone post up a photo and we can do our own post production and see what we come up with. Let me know if you're down.


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

can you guys or gals start with this pic


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 9 2010, 02:40 AM~17735140
> *I have an idea.
> 
> Someone post up a photo and we can do our own post production and see what we come up with. Let me know if you're down.
> *


pic posted


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

So I've been in the market for a lens with a wider aperture (f1.8). 

My mom was visiting me last week and brought me my dad's (RIP) old Nikon he bought back in 1994. Sure enough, in the camera case were two lenses, one being the exact AF Nikkor lens I was searching for. It snapped right onto my D90. That lens hasn't seen the light of day in about 15 years, but worked perfect. That was real cool.   

I'm gonna mess with the film SLR as well.


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jun 9 2010, 05:46 AM~17735383
> *So I've been in the market for a lens with a wider aperture (f1.8).
> 
> My mom was visiting me last week and brought me my dad's (RIP) old Nikon he bought back in 1994. Sure enough, in the camera case were two lenses, one being the exact AF Nikkor lens I was searching for. It snapped right onto my D90. That lens hasn't seen the light of day in about 15 years, but worked perfect. That was real cool.
> 
> I'm gonna mess with the film SLR as well.
> *


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jun 8 2010, 11:37 PM~17732896
> *You know you're a Photographer when the gear in your camera bag is worth more than the car you drive.
> 
> 
> *



Guess I got a long ways to go lmao... Reminds of the line of the stereo iin the car is worth more...


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Jun 8 2010, 10:58 PM~17733159
> *Nim
> What's up bro.Just working and spending time with my kiddos.How you doing bro?Haven't seen you around ,hope all is well bro.
> *


I have been doing the same. I just decided to pic up my camera and take this seriously. the good thing is that my wife is also into photography so its nice to go out and we both have the same ambition and she as well as I understand that it takes a lil more time to get the right pic so it takes a few snaps to get the right one so she won't hurry me up and I won't hurry her up. I was thinking of doing that in home classes from new york institute of photography and hope it helps me out.so hopefully by this time next year I should be taking great pics. I know my wife has the course put away some where so I just have to look for it. I figured it wouldn't hurt non. and I would get allot of info on the main parts instead of just shooting away with out knowing what each setting is about. 
I am probably going to be low key this year I am trying to save money for better lenses and also to fix my rag so its like what do I love more and since my wife is into this I think I am buying better equipment. all is well homie thanks for asking.


----------



## nobueno




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 9 2010, 07:04 AM~17735849
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jun 8 2010, 09:59 PM~17733952
> *THX,
> Ok, here's a Lifestyle car for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 9 2010, 02:40 AM~17735140
> *I have an idea.
> 
> Someone post up a photo and we can do our own post production and see what we come up with. Let me know if you're down.
> *


I'm down, ill post one in a few


----------



## Wife-E




----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Jun 9 2010, 04:49 AM~17735154
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you guys or gals  start with this pic
> *


Maybe if a link was posted with the original size maybe more can be done


----------



## PROVOK

Ok. I'm gonna jump into Lightroom 3 tomorrow. I just saw some videos on it and it looks like the new features are pretty cool. If anyone has any tips, go ahead and post them up.


----------



## PROVOK

here's my version. the shot is kind of over exposed. lost some details on the highlights.


----------



## Latin Thug




----------



## PROVOK

I was watching tv right now and notice a photog that I been following for a while. He's on a show called "Work Of Art". If u have the channel BRAVO, I think u should check it out.


----------



## Wife-E

Here's mine...


----------



## Nasty

here is my quick one


----------



## Nasty

here is one of my pics you guys can mess around with.  










it was like my second time using lights and only had one light working on this pic so i thought it would be perfect for you guys to try and fix the back ground.


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 9 2010, 08:27 PM~17743466
> *I was watching tv right now and notice a photog that I been following for a while. He's on a show called "Work Of Art". If u have the channel BRAVO, I think u should check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats the time and day for this show?


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 9 2010, 08:59 AM~17734927
> *true.....unless your this guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Terry Richardson

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 9 2010, 11:27 PM~17743466
> *I was watching tv right now and notice a photog that I been following for a while. He's on a show called "Work Of Art". If u have the channel BRAVO, I think u should check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Talk about some controversial ish right there.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@Jun 10 2010, 12:51 AM~17745853
> *Whats the time and day for this show?
> *


Wednesday @ 10pm central.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 10 2010, 06:55 AM~17746992
> *Talk about some controversial ish right there.
> *


That's what I like about him. He's very creative.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 9 2010, 10:09 PM~17744058
> *here is one of my pics you guys can mess around with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was like my second time using lights and only had one light working on this pic so i thought it would be perfect for you guys to try and fix the back ground.
> *


I'll work on this one but like someone else said "It would be better if we can get a hi-res photo"


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 10 2010, 07:03 AM~17747013
> *I'll work on this one but like someone else said "It would be better if we can get a hi-res photo"
> *












If I had a Hi-Res I could do more work to it. Hope you like.


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 10 2010, 06:51 AM~17747198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had a Hi-Res I could do more work to it. Hope you like.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Wife-E

Did these a few weeks back... what you guys think??


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 9 2010, 08:27 PM~17743466
> *I was watching tv right now and notice a photog that I been following for a while. He's on a show called "Work Of Art". If u have the channel BRAVO, I think u should check it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mark is one creative guy! I've been a fan of his since I found him on Flickr. I missed the show so I'll have to catch it in a rerun.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jun 10 2010, 06:57 AM~17747236
> *Did these a few weeks back... what you guys think??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice! You should start a thread in Post Your Rides! :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jun 9 2010, 11:04 PM~17745456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice one Tony!


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 10 2010, 08:13 AM~17747311
> *Mark is one creative guy! I've been a fan of his since I found him on Flickr. I missed the show so I'll have to catch it in  a rerun.
> *


I caught the show by luck. I just saw that they had some artist competing to win and since I also love art I just stayed on the show. Then they showed a photographer and as soon as I saw his work I knew it was him. His the only photog on the show though. Hope he gets far.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 10 2010, 06:51 AM~17747198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had a Hi-Res I could do more work to it. Hope you like.
> *


yea that looks hella good!!

sorry thats all i have  that was the pic out of my photo bucket. i lost the originals


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 10 2010, 08:43 AM~17747556
> *yea that looks hella good!!
> 
> sorry thats all i have  that was the pic out of my photo bucket. i lost the originals
> *


that's cool. I'll see if I can find something to post up.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jun 10 2010, 06:57 AM~17747236
> *Did these a few weeks back... what you guys think??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Keep up the great work!!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 10 2010, 07:50 AM~17747611
> *that's cool. I'll see if I can find something to post up.
> *


word!


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 7 2010, 12:56 PM~17716340
> *I will be in Boston this coming Wednesday the 9th for one day only shooting an engagement session, anyone wanna help from the area?
> 
> - tony valadez
> *



I got the oppurtunity to hang with Tony yesterday and all I can say is he is the man. Learned quite abit about the whole experience of the session. Was good putting a face to a name on here


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jun 8 2010, 09:59 PM~17733952
> *THX,
> Ok, here's a Lifestyle car for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


my favorite Lifestyle car.

nice edit, al.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jun 10 2010, 02:37 AM~17746558
> *Terry Richardson
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Jun 10 2010, 07:14 AM~17747324-->
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice! You should start a thread in Post Your Rides!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Jae!! I should have enough pics to start one :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Nasty_@Jun 10 2010, 07:58 AM~17747674
> *Keep up the great work!!
> *


:biggrin: Thank you!


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 9 2010, 11:09 PM~17744058
> *here is one of my pics you guys can mess around with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was like my second time using lights and only had one light working on this pic so i thought it would be perfect for you guys to try and fix the back ground.
> *



my version :happysad: more of a photoshop than a photograph


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jun 10 2010, 02:40 PM~17750984
> *my version  :happysad:  more of a photoshop than a photograph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  its all good. i think object of this task was for people to play around a bit with other peoples photos. I like yours and provoks


----------



## MxHispanic

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 25 2010, 09:34 PM~17301840
> *crossed processed, funky version of it.
> 
> '70 convertible caddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Thunda Kat

Heres something from last night after work. Working on my motion skillz.










I like the little things. Like the threads.


----------



## 72 kutty

I think I cheated and used Provok's edit...lol. I messed with it for a few minutes. I just noticed a few things I missed after I posted it, but I'm not gonna go fix it, lol! I made her boobs a little bigger, waist a little smaller, but a lil bigger, stomach a little flatter, I think I might have reshaped her nose a little.... and a couple more little things. I never do that type of stuff to my pics but I thought I would have some fun photo-choppin!


----------



## 64sub




----------



## OMAR760

Some Of My Work! :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 10 2010, 10:26 PM~17755573
> *I think I cheated and used Provok's edit...lol.  I messed with it for a few minutes.  I just noticed a few things I missed after I posted it, but I'm not gonna go fix it, lol!  I made her boobs a little bigger, waist a little smaller, but a lil bigger, stomach a little flatter, I think I might have reshaped her nose a little.... and a couple more little things.  I never do that type of stuff to my pics but I thought I would have some fun photo-choppin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good Kutt doggy dog!


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*Looking 4 serials ....

Corel Painter Sketch Pad & Corel Painter Essentials 4

I'm been on a tight budget or the past few month hope someone can help ...

God Bless ..*


----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Jun 2 2010, 01:39 PM~17675652
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: Nice pics... Love the style! :biggrin:


----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@May 26 2010, 10:51 AM~17609869
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Man Provok!! You got some great pics!! I miss ya man!! I wish I was back in the H shooting with ya...I wish yo were here in SA downtown SA has some really nice areas to shoot...I've seen alot of area that are very original...stuff that I havent seen shot before.... wish you were here!


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 10 2010, 07:14 AM~17747331
> *Nice one Tony!
> *



Thank's!!!!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jun 10 2010, 09:15 AM~17747810
> *I got the oppurtunity to hang with Tony yesterday and all  I can say is he is the man. Learned quite abit about the whole experience of the session. Was good putting a face to a name on here
> *



djtwigsta -
thanks a mil for coming out and bringing your stands - hope you did get something out of hanging out on wednesday. i will post a few from the session as soon as i get settled in and rested. i literally spent the night at the airport after our flight got cancelled due to the weather.

t


----------



## djtwigsta

T,

I got enough out of it for my head to explode from all the new possibilities lol! Was a fun time too and I love walking around Boston on top of that. Sux about your flight. I didnt think weather up here was bad enough to stop your flight. Must have been something else.... Glad I was able to provide some support and learn a ton at the same time. Made me feel more useful lol.


----------



## Nasty

I'm shooting tomorrow so hopefully i'll have some more pics for you guys to mess around with


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 11 2010, 01:50 PM~17760642
> *I'm shooting tomorrow so hopefully i'll have some more pics for you guys to mess around with
> *


 :thumbsup: 

Hopefully some nudies :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 11 2010, 03:55 PM~17762287
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Hopefully some nudies :biggrin:
> *


lol naw tomorrow is a regular shoot. im gonna play around with some outdoor lighting


----------



## nobueno

August issue is out. Work from Twotonz, Carlos, Volo and myself! Great work everyone! Tonz is racking up the features! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 11 2010, 07:56 AM~17758294
> *Looks good Kutt doggy dog!
> *



I had fun messing with it.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 11 2010, 05:12 PM~17762808
> *August issue is out. Work from Twotonz, Carlos, Volo and myself! Great work everyone! Tonz is racking up the features!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Congrats everyone...that cover looks hot


----------



## NIMSTER64

I need some help fellas. I just got a call to shoot a car tomorrow at 4pm. I don't have sufisticated lenses. I have a 50 1.4 and 100 2.8 I have a 17-85 4-5.6 and a 70-200 L4 what should I use I am shooting in his shop and in the alley. any help will be great. I bought a reflector silver/white. :happysad: I know my gear is not all that but any ifo will be great. and angles will be great. thanks


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

I was in Boston for 2 days this week and was assisted by djtwigsta on the first day.
Here is one of the shots for now from my couple and thank you again for bringing the stands djtwigsta. I will post more later as I edit them next week.

thanks 
tony valadez


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 11 2010, 07:26 PM~17762929
> *Congrats everyone...that cover looks hot
> *


2x :biggrin:


----------



## ivan619

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jun 7 2010, 03:31 PM~17719354
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took this one at a car show at the local casino
> *


62's will alway look good :0 :biggrin: :cheesy: 
even on chinas!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

here are a couple more that djtwigsta came out to help me with. i'll let him come on here and tell you guys how they were all lit....

t


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

if you can't remember djtwigsta just let me know.

t


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 11 2010, 11:48 PM~17765538
> *I was in Boston for 2 days this week and was assisted by djtwigsta on the first day.
> Here is one of the shots for now from my couple and thank you again for bringing the stands djtwigsta. I will post more later as I edit them next week.
> 
> thanks
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Love the 3 pics you posted!! I need to get at it so I can get on your level....doubt you'll ever be in Salt Lake but if your ever are let me know.... :biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by FernandoDeanda_@Jun 9 2010, 02:33 AM~17735020
> *Tony,
> 
> This was more than impressive, a sincere thanks for sharing.....
> *



Not a problem, just thought I'd share a wedding in its entirety for all to view. That wedding was with no assistants or second pair of hands to help carry anything either. I will post another link to another wedding here soon again.


t


----------



## Nasty

here is a pic from today. lookin forward to seeing what you guys come up with 








I hope this good enough for you guys to use


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 12 2010, 09:27 PM~17770774
> *here is a pic from today. lookin forward to seeing what you guys come up with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this good enough for you guys to use
> *


great shot. If u can put a link to the full size image I think it would be better. If not I will work on this one.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 12 2010, 08:32 PM~17770807
> *great shot. If u can put a link to the full size image I think it would be better. If not I will work on this one.
> *


let me try


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 12 2010, 09:43 PM~17770879
> *let me try
> *


 :thumbsup: 

if u can't, try to email to me @ [email protected]


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 12 2010, 08:43 PM~17770879
> *let me try
> *


here you go
i linked it so it didnt take up the whole page

http://i45.tinypic.com/2v9aq95.jpg


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ




----------



## Nasty

wish the bat was sharper and more detailed :happysad:


----------



## PROVOK

was gonna play with it a lil but decided to play with it a lot. hope u like.


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Nasty+Jun 12 2010, 09:27 PM~17770774-->
> 
> 
> 
> here is a pic from today. lookin forward to seeing what you guys come up with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this good enough for you guys to use
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PROVOK_@Jun 13 2010, 07:06 AM~17772896
> *was gonna play with it a lil but decided to play with it a lot. hope u like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 12 2010, 01:12 AM~17762808
> *August issue is out. Work from Twotonz, Carlos, Volo and myself! Great work everyone! Tonz is racking up the features!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats too all you guys.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 13 2010, 06:06 AM~17772896
> *was gonna play with it a lil but decided to play with it a lot. hope u like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea that looks badass


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 13 2010, 08:06 AM~17772896
> *was gonna play with it a lil but decided to play with it a lot. hope u like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah I like that too! Was that a background you shot or a stock one you downloaded?


----------



## MR GREGGO

MC EIHT....


----------



## Nasty

heres some more from yesterday


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 11 2010, 05:12 PM~17762808
> *August issue is out. Work from Twotonz, Carlos, Volo and myself! Great work everyone! Tonz is racking up the features!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: Great job to all you guys!! Can't wait to get my copy.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 13 2010, 11:37 AM~17774038
> *Yeah I like that too!  Was that a background you shot or a stock one you downloaded?
> *


Download


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Jun 11 2010, 11:22 AM~17759444
> *Man Provok!! You got some great pics!! I miss ya man!! I wish I was back in the H shooting with ya...I wish yo were here in SA downtown SA has some really nice areas to shoot...I've seen alot of area that are very original...stuff that I havent seen shot before.... wish you were here!
> *


I'll be there in sept. I might make a trip before that. Just be ready to shoot.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 12 2010, 07:20 PM~17769967
> *Not a problem, just thought I'd share a wedding in its entirety for all to view. That wedding was with no assistants or second pair of hands to help carry anything either. I will post another link to another wedding here soon again.
> t
> *


How do u have your flash? on a bracket or hand held or some other way?


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 13 2010, 08:59 PM~17777175
> *How do u have your flash? on a bracket or hand held or some other way?
> *



My flash(s) at my weddings are usually 95% hand held. Here is a link that was provided to me by the videographer for a wedding I just recently did and you can see a few glimpses of me working. I will provide the link and password to this particular wedding as well and again no assistants or helper at this wedding either, all solo, one man show. Its a bitch and hard work but I have got it down where I can do it all myself.

- tony valadez


http://www.vimeo.com/11661351


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ

SOMETHING I TOOK TODAY


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 11 2010, 08:52 PM~17763588
> *I need some help fellas. I just got a call to shoot a car tomorrow at 4pm. I don't have sufisticated lenses. I have a 50 1.4 and 100 2.8  I have a 17-85 4-5.6 and a 70-200 L4 what should I use I am shooting in his shop and in the alley. any help will be great. I bought a reflector silver/white. :happysad:  I know my gear is not all that but any ifo will be great. and angles will be great. thanks
> *


thanks for all the PMs weather sucked but heres a few pics let me know what I am lacking :happysad:


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 12 2010, 03:05 PM~17767842
> *if you can't remember djtwigsta just let me know.
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I remember  I cant see the pics at work so I'll post up later about the lighting


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by INTRUDERS_PHXAZ_@Jun 12 2010, 09:02 PM~17771422
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by INTRUDERS_PHXAZ_@Jun 12 2010, 10:02 PM~17771422
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like what I'm seeing there. 


The photo's not bad either.


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 13 2010, 09:25 PM~17778169
> *My flash(s) at my weddings are usually 95% hand held. Here is a link that was provided to me by the videographer for a wedding I just recently did and you can see a few glimpses of me working. I will provide the link and password to this particular wedding as well and again no assistants or helper at this wedding either, all solo, one man show. Its a bitch and hard work but I have got it down where I can do it all myself.
> 
> - tony valadez
> http://www.vimeo.com/11661351
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Went through all the pics from both shoots some really great stuff. What kind of flash do you use for the weddings? also I know you dont post process 800 pics so do you let them pic what they want and then play with them or you just shoot and leave them ??

Thanks for letting us see those man love lookin at your work


----------



## Guest

uffin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

For those of you that have not seen this already, I thought I'd share with you. It is too funny to pass up and not view.

t
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7coJ0mc09Q...player_embedded


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jun 14 2010, 09:26 PM~17787685
> *Went through all the pics from both shoots some really great stuff. What kind of flash do you use for the weddings? also I know you dont post process 800 pics so do you let them pic what they want and then play with them or you just shoot and leave them ??
> 
> Thanks for letting us see those man love lookin at your work
> *



I use 580EXII's for my flashes and thanks for the kind words on my work. As far as post processing goes everything that you viewed went through light room and with only a hand full of them being filtered through photoshop for whatever extra is needed on some images. They are all pretty darn close to as shot and straight out of camera but no I don't go back and play with images after they have been posted. If a couple does make that request an additional fee is added and owed before delivering any images.


----------



## lowrr




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 11 2010, 06:12 PM~17762808
> *August issue is out. Work from Twotonz, Carlos, Volo and myself! Great work everyone! Tonz is racking up the features!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATS :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: FISHEYE DID THE RAZA REPORT IN THIS MAGAZINE TOO....


----------



## clublord

here are some pics from the slm show in san jo.... just something i thought you would like...

the top pic is a pic of me and my kuzo jpangelina... my sixth cousin... no blood.. hahaha


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jun 14 2010, 11:54 PM~17790185
> *CONGRATS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: FISHEYE DID THE RAZA REPORT IN THIS MAGAZINE TOO....
> *



:yes: :h5: ...and more shit coming out of New Mexico


----------



## PROVOK

Tonight on BRAVO. New show with fashion photographers. Should be good.

Working with your ex sounds like a recipe for disaster, which makes it perfect for new reality show "Double Exposure" (Bravo at 10), which follows celebrity photography duo Markus Klinko and Indrani. The former couple kick off the show with a photo shoot of rapper Eve, but the drama begins when an unwelcome photographer sneaks into the shoot.


----------



## Wife-E

Hope you guys can help me out, is this a good light set up to start with...??

Photo studio flash strobe lighting umbrella kit
Salt Lake City, UT 84106 - Jun 14, 2010
This set comes with:
-two tripod stands (6'3" max height)
-one black black/silver lined reflective umbrella
-one white umbrella
-two flash strobes
-one hotshoe connector (connects flash strobes to camera)
-carry case for stands and umberellas


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 15 2010, 05:49 AM~17791250
> *Tonight on BRAVO. New show with fashion photographers. Should be good.
> 
> Working with your ex sounds like a recipe for disaster, which makes it perfect for new reality show "Double Exposure" (Bravo at 10), which follows celebrity photography duo Markus Klinko and Indrani. The former couple kick off the show with a photo shoot of rapper Eve, but the drama begins when an unwelcome photographer sneaks into the shoot.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## streetseen.com

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 6 2006, 12:58 AM~6511493
> *LISTEN UP,,,,,,,
> 
> IF YOUR SERIOUS ABOUT THIS CAMERA STUFF I WILL TELL YOU WHAT TO ADD TO YOUR COLLECTION,,,,,,
> 
> CANON 20D IS PERFECT I HAVE 3 OF THOSE CAMERAS
> 
> AS FOR YOUR LENS I WOULD RECOMMEND A CANON 24-70MM 2.8 "L" LENS
> 
> THIS LENS WILL RUN YOU ABOUT $1200 BUT I RECOMMEND YOU THIS LENS BECAUSE IT'S THE BEST ALL AROUND LENS,,, ESPECIALLY WITH THE 2.8,,, IT REALLY GOOD ON LOW LIGHT SHOT'S
> 
> YOUR 580 FLASH IS PERFECT AN YOUR GRIP IS ALSO PERFECT,,,,
> 
> DO NOT GET 17-85 BECAUSE IT'S NOT GOOD ON LOW LIGHT AN THE QUALITY IS NOT GOOD ALSO,,,,,,
> 
> I HAVE 3 CANON 20 D ($ 1200 EACH )
> 
> CANON 16-35 MM 2.8 L LENS ( $1300 )
> 
> CANON 24-70 MM 2.8 L LENS ( $1200 )
> 
> CANON 70-200 MM L  (IS) LENS ( $1800 )
> 
> CANON 500 MM 4.0 L LENS ( $5700)
> 
> THE REASON WHY I'AM TELLING YOU THIS BECAUSE I WENT THREW ALMOST EVERY LENS YOU CAN IMAGINE UNTIL I FINALLY WAS ABLE TO GET THE BEST LENS ( REMEMBER YOU GET WHAT YOU PAYED FOR )
> 
> I BEEN SHOTTING FOR ABOUT 12 YEARS
> 
> I JUST SHOT PARIS HILTON ON FRIDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME 562.244.9983
> *


Started at the beginning of this thread. Wow how times have changed. Back in 2006 that was the camera to own. Today you couldn't get $125 for it.

Not making fun, just thinking of how fast technology moves. Today, my camera of choice is the Canon 5D MKII. somebody will quote this message in 4 years and my camera in 4 years will be worth about as much as a paper weight.

The lenses on the other hand, are timeless. They keep their value. If you only have so much money to spend, the camera only matters so much. Invest in lenses.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jun 15 2010, 08:56 AM~17791797
> *Hope you guys can help me out, is this a good light set up to start with...??
> 
> Photo studio flash strobe lighting umbrella kit
> Salt Lake City, UT  84106  -  Jun 14, 2010
> This set comes with:
> -two tripod stands (6'3" max height)
> -one black black/silver lined reflective umbrella
> -one white umbrella
> -two flash strobes
> -one hotshoe connector (connects flash strobes to camera)
> -carry case for stands and umberellas
> *


price?


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 15 2010, 07:59 AM~17791816
> *price?
> *


$120.00


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jun 15 2010, 09:05 AM~17791845
> *$120.00
> *


Here's my view on things as right now.

If u have the cash to spend I would invest in some speedlights. Since I shoot Nikon I have stayed with Nikon flashes only because I am familiar with them. I use radio triggers so I can also use any other brand if I wanted. Might end up buying some Canon speedlights when I get a chance. U can do a lot with just one light if u take it off camera and LEARN how to use it. Remember once u start using lights that there is a lot more to it then just the light. Gotta worry about light modifiers, radio trigger, stands, ect. It is not cheap even if u go the cheap way. I'll post up a "photog on a budget kit" I would would get if I really wanted to go the cheapest way. I buy things on craigslist now that I finally decided to go on there.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 10 2006, 03:50 PM~6543152
> *Canon Rebel K2 SLR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The film days. Gonna start shooting film again. I miss it.


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 15 2010, 08:19 AM~17791950
> *Here's my view on things as right now.
> 
> If u have the cash to spend I would invest in some speedlights. Since I shoot Nikon I have stayed with Nikon flashes only because I am familiar with them. I use radio triggers so I can also use any other brand if I wanted. Might end up buying some Canon speedlights when I get a chance. U can do a lot with just one light if u take it off camera and LEARN how to use it. Remember once u start using lights that there is a lot more to it then just the light. Gotta worry about light modifiers, radio trigger, stands, ect. It is not cheap even if u go the cheap way. I'll post up a "photog on a budget kit" I would would get if I really wanted to go the cheapest way.  I buy things on craigslist now that I finally decided to go on there.
> *


Thanks for your thoughts!! I have alot of ppl wanting me to take their pictures and eventually it will be too cold to do out doors. I am going to set up a Studio in my basement and need to start teaching myself how to use lights. I will keep my eye open for the Speedlights, locally we have www.ksl.com classifieds and you can get alot of good deals on there too.


----------



## streetseen.com

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 15 2010, 10:22 AM~17791977
> *The film days. Gonna start shooting film again. I miss it.
> *



I still have a Canon EOS 3 film camera. Thought about taking it out for another spin lol.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jun 15 2010, 09:23 AM~17791989
> *Thanks for your thoughts!! I have alot of ppl wanting me to take their pictures and eventually it will be too cold to do out doors. I am going to set up a Studio in my basement and need to start teaching myself how to use lights. I will keep my eye open for the Speedlights, locally we have www.ksl.com classifieds and you can get alot of good deals on there too.
> *


strobist.com
lightenupandshoot.com


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by streetseen.com_@Jun 15 2010, 09:25 AM~17792005
> *I still have a Canon EOS 3 film camera. Thought about taking it out for another spin lol.
> *


I'm taking my back out. Bought some new batteries for it the other day. Still got film in my frig from 2008.


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 15 2010, 08:31 AM~17792046
> *strobist.com
> lightenupandshoot.com
> *


 :thumbsup: Thanks Provok!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

I must agree and using speedlights will change how you shoot things. Nowadays there are so many ways you can use them as opposed to the conventional way of just slapping it on your hot shoe, that to me is so OLD SCHOOL!! and no offense to anyone that shoots that way, just not my style.

When I was in Boston last week djtwigsta came out to my engagement session and he witnessed first hand how I used my Canon Speedlights. I gave him a magazine and told him that I would mention it to everyone on here to go online and register yourself for the publication. It is like a bible for photographers from tips in photoshop to reviews on the latest gear, and sites and what not. Many of you may already know or get the magazine but it is not one that you can purchase in stores. It is Rangefinder and it is completely FREE to get. Just go online to www.rangefindermag.com and register for the subscription and VIOLA!! mag in the mail.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

One of my club members got married this weekend and I tooka ton of pics, but I was just shooting as a guest. So I took alot of my pics from side angle or other off positions trying to stay out of the way of the guy getting paid to take pictures. 
Here are some random ones I liked. 

Just having fun after the church. 









Was about to take a pic of the bride when someone stuck thier hand infront of the camera. 









More retardedness after the church. 









Random off gaurd shot









Groomsman having too much fun.









No limos for us.



























looks like he is saying "you want a ride?"


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Here is one I liked that really caught the motion.


----------



## TuCamote

just saw someone shotting video with a Nikon D90............bastard had a wireless microphone, would not tell me where he got it...anyone knows where I can get one..links?...thanks


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Jun 15 2010, 11:18 AM~17792802
> *just saw someone shotting video with a Nikon D90............bastard had a wireless microphone, would not tell me where he got it...anyone knows where I can get one..links?...thanks
> *



Try B and H out of NY, they carry everything.


http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=w...itialSearch=yes


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 15 2010, 11:32 AM~17792458
> *I must agree and using speedlights will change how you shoot things. Nowadays there are so many ways you can use them as opposed to the conventional way of just slapping it on your hot shoe, that to me is so OLD SCHOOL!! and no offense to anyone that shoots that way, just not my style.
> 
> When I was in Boston last week djtwigsta came out to my engagement session and he witnessed first hand how I used my Canon Speedlights. I gave him a magazine and told him that I would mention it to everyone on here to go online and register yourself for the publication. It is like a bible for photographers from tips in photoshop to reviews on the latest gear, and sites and what not. Many of you may already know or get the magazine but it is not one that you can purchase in stores. It is Rangefinder and it is completely FREE to get. Just go online to www.rangefindermag.com and register for the subscription and VIOLA!! mag in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks.I am going to sub right now


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jun 15 2010, 06:02 PM~17792683
> *Here is one I liked that really caught the motion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Nice shot! 
Looks like that was a very nice couple/family to work with!


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jun 15 2010, 12:54 PM~17793055
> * Nice shot!
> Looks like that was a very nice couple/family to work with!
> *


Thanks, It was fun I just couldn't do weddings for money, yet. I am too worried about screwing up someones wedding pics. When its for free you don't have the pressure. Because if they don't like the pics its  but none of this :twak: or :buttkick:


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 15 2010, 09:32 AM~17792458
> *I must agree and using speedlights will change how you shoot things. Nowadays there are so many ways you can use them as opposed to the conventional way of just slapping it on your hot shoe, that to me is so OLD SCHOOL!! and no offense to anyone that shoots that way, just not my style.
> 
> When I was in Boston last week djtwigsta came out to my engagement session and he witnessed first hand how I used my Canon Speedlights. I gave him a magazine and told him that I would mention it to everyone on here to go online and register yourself for the publication. It is like a bible for photographers from tips in photoshop to reviews on the latest gear, and sites and what not. Many of you may already know or get the magazine but it is not one that you can purchase in stores. It is Rangefinder and it is completely FREE to get. Just go online to www.rangefindermag.com and register for the subscription and VIOLA!! mag in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for the advise and I am going to get my copy of the magazine. :biggrin:


----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 15 2010, 05:49 AM~17791250
> *Tonight on BRAVO. New show with fashion photographers. Should be good.
> 
> Working with your ex sounds like a recipe for disaster, which makes it perfect for new reality show "Double Exposure" (Bravo at 10), which follows celebrity photography duo Markus Klinko and Indrani. The former couple kick off the show with a photo shoot of rapper Eve, but the drama begins when an unwelcome photographer sneaks into the shoot.
> *


 :thumbsup: Have to check that out. Is that other sow you mentioned still on wednesdays?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 15 2010, 09:32 AM~17792458
> *I must agree and using speedlights will change how you shoot things. Nowadays there are so many ways you can use them as opposed to the conventional way of just slapping it on your hot shoe, that to me is so OLD SCHOOL!! and no offense to anyone that shoots that way, just not my style.
> 
> When I was in Boston last week djtwigsta came out to my engagement session and he witnessed first hand how I used my Canon Speedlights. I gave him a magazine and told him that I would mention it to everyone on here to go online and register yourself for the publication. It is like a bible for photographers from tips in photoshop to reviews on the latest gear, and sites and what not. Many of you may already know or get the magazine but it is not one that you can purchase in stores. It is Rangefinder and it is completely FREE to get. Just go online to www.rangefindermag.com and register for the subscription and VIOLA!! mag in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats a badass shot tony!!!! Timeless!


----------



## Sinatra

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Jun 14 2010, 09:36 PM~17789975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jun 15 2010, 01:44 AM~17790844
> *:yes:  :h5: ...and more shit coming out of New Mexico
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 14 2010, 11:18 PM~17788486
> *For those of you that have not seen this already, I thought I'd share with you. It is too funny to pass up and not view.
> 
> t
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7coJ0mc09Q...player_embedded
> *



LMAO!! 

Had to Facebook this video!


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@Jun 15 2010, 02:56 PM~17794770
> *:thumbsup: Have to check that out. Is that other sow you mentioned still on wednesdays?
> *


Double Exposure is on right now. I really like it. yes the other show is on wednesdays.


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 14 2010, 09:22 PM~17788569
> *I use 580EXII's for my flashes and thanks for the kind words on my work. As far as post processing goes everything that you viewed went through light room and with only a hand full of them being filtered through photoshop for whatever extra is needed on some images. They are all pretty darn close to as shot and straight out of camera but no I don't go back and play with images after they have been posted. If a couple does make that request an additional fee is added and owed before delivering any images.
> *


Cool thanks for the help I sure have a long way to go. My sis-in-law wants me to shoot her wedding, i am a lil scared here are a few from an engagment shoot. what u think be honest...


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery




----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 15 2010, 07:39 PM~17797774
> *Double Exposure is on right now. I really like it. yes the other show is on wednesdays.
> *


Cool show!

I totally agree with that other photog being on set. Eve should have asked before hand if you ask me.


----------



## Guest

:drama:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Jun 15 2010, 08:14 PM~17798132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 15 2010, 09:15 PM~17798139
> *Cool show!
> 
> I totally agree with that other photog being on set. Eve should have asked before hand if you ask me.
> *


yea. even if he did get permission he should shoot from different angles. Photos are gonna come out different cuz I think the guy was using available light but not sure.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 15 2010, 08:34 PM~17798308
> *yea. even if he did get permission he should shoot from different angles. Photos are gonna come out different cuz I think the guy was using available light but not sure.
> *


true, i mean the dude is taking pics at their cost im sure. hair,make up, stylist, and location. id be pissed too


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 15 2010, 09:48 PM~17798445
> *true, i mean the dude is taking pics at their cost im sure.  hair,make up, stylist, and location. id be pissed too
> *


he called him out though. I would be mad but I would try to be a lil nicer. 

I remember I was shooting my homegirls at a carshow and I had a lot of people standing in front of my camera. I asked nicely for me just to get a couple of shot and some guy started bucking up. I got pissed and just started telling everyone to get the fuck out of my way. Thought I was gonna get my ass kicked.


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 15 2010, 08:15 PM~17798139
> *Cool show!
> 
> I totally agree with that other photog being on set. Eve should have asked before hand if you ask me.
> *


Can't wait to watch it....not on till 11 my time....


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK+Jun 15 2010, 08:54 PM~17798537-->
> 
> 
> 
> he called him out though. I would be mad but I would try to be a lil nicer.
> 
> I remember I was shooting my homegirls at a carshow and I had a lot of people standing in front of my camera. I asked nicely for me just to get a couple of shot and some guy started bucking up. I got pissed and just started telling everyone to get the fuck out of my way. Thought I was gonna get my ass kicked.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol i kno what you mean. i hate when i do a shoot and the shop or car owner invites hella people. and they all have their cameras or camera phones out takin pics and gettin in your way. not only does that make us the photographers look bad, but 9 times out of 10 i makes the model uncomfortable which isn cool.
> 
> i agree he could have been nicer about it. but i think any body that has been in that spot before knows exacly whas goin hrough his mind. and he is king shit compared to us. plus a lot of those high end photogs have total diva attitudes any ways lol. bu who knows, maybe thats why they have been so successful because they dont put up with any shit :dunno:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-itsonlyme1_@Jun 15 2010, 09:01 PM~17798640
> *Can't wait to watch it....not on till 11 my time....
> *


 :0 sorry, didnt mean to spoil i for you :happysad:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Jun 15 2010, 08:14 PM~17798132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So Serious Homie


----------



## Knightstalker

:biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jun 15 2010, 09:10 PM~17798086
> *Cool thanks for the help I sure have a long way to go. My sis-in-law wants me to shoot her wedding, i am a lil scared here are a few from an engagment shoot. what u think be honest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






What camera are you using? Your composition seems on point and you've captured their emotions well. While shooting your couple be mindful of the minor details, on the image where they are laying down for instance - the deodorant under her arm, the way his chain rest on his neck, easy fix ups in photoshop but if you catch it then, that in turn equals to less time in photoshop. If you can avoid or disable your flash that would be fantastic. It seems that on a few of them either an on camera flash or built in flash was used. Other than that well done. When is their wedding?


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jun 15 2010, 10:01 PM~17798640
> *Can't wait to watch it....not on till 11 my time....
> *



is it online anywhere to view?


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 15 2010, 09:32 PM~17799163
> * :0  sorry, didnt mean to spoil i for you  :happysad:
> *


It's ok, my husband had to watch the Lakers highlights so I only got to watch half of it, I will have to watch it online.


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 16 2010, 06:51 AM~17802350
> *is it online anywhere to view?
> *


http://www.bravotv.com/double-exposure you can click on full episodes to watch it.


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 16 2010, 06:46 AM~17802327
> *What camera are you using? Your composition seems on point and you've captured their emotions well. While shooting your couple be mindful of the minor details, on the image where they are laying down for instance - the deodorant under her arm, the way his chain rest on his neck, easy fix ups in photoshop but if you catch it then, that in turn equals to less time in photoshop. If you can avoid or disable your flash that would be fantastic. It seems that on a few of them either an on camera flash or built in flash was used. Other than that well done. When is their wedding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great advise Tony, I didn't even notice what you did....Great pics "carsofabq"
Very very nice pic Tony!


----------



## Wife-E

Took a family portrait....let me know your thoughts?? I know I cut off their feet thats one big thing I noticed however it was at the ladies request... :dunno:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jun 16 2010, 08:27 AM~17802551
> *Took a family portrait....let me know your thoughts?? I know I cut off their feet thats one big thing I noticed however it was at the ladies request... :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Cutting off the feet in family portraits is acceptable and in fact during my weddings right before I begin with the formals I let the bride and groom know that they are the only two that I will get full length unless told otherwise. Families tend to want to see faces in their portraits and have even noticed over time that when you do get a full length image that they tend to want to crop in closer to view faces. So you are good to go and thanks for the link.

t


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jun 16 2010, 08:10 AM~17802450
> *It's ok, my husband had to watch the Lakers highlights so I only got to watch half of it, I will have to watch it online.
> *


TiVo


----------



## nobueno

The family & I went on a short vacation this past weekend to San Diego.





































As always more on my site. :biggrin:


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 16 2010, 07:55 AM~17802689
> *TiVo
> *


Dont have satellite :angry: I will see if I can find it on "on demand" :biggrin:


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 16 2010, 07:43 AM~17802633
> *Cutting off the feet in family portraits is acceptable and in fact during my weddings right before I begin with the formals I let the bride and groom know that they are the only two that I will get full length unless told otherwise. Families tend to want to see faces in their portraits and have even noticed over time that when you do get a full length image that they tend to want to crop in closer to view faces. So you are good to go and thanks for the link.
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks Tony, never thought of it that way. I was Always worried about cutting off the feet. :thumbsup: 
Picture is perfect!


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 16 2010, 06:46 AM~17802327
> *What camera are you using? Your composition seems on point and you've captured their emotions well. While shooting your couple be mindful of the minor details, on the image where they are laying down for instance - the deodorant under her arm, the way his chain rest on his neck, easy fix ups in photoshop but if you catch it then, that in turn equals to less time in photoshop. If you can avoid or disable your flash that would be fantastic. It seems that on a few of them either an on camera flash or built in flash was used. Other than that well done. When is their wedding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yeah thanks for the help. I see that lil stuff you describe afterwards (of course). I need to pay more attention while takin them. When I dont shoot with a flash seems like the people blend in to much. I use a sigma flash on a wireless, usually to the upper left depending on other light. I noticed in that one video on the beach you were using a flash. The wedding is at the end of July.

Again thanks for the help.
Ringo


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 16 2010, 07:43 AM~17802633
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sweet shot


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 16 2010, 07:58 AM~17802707
> *The family & I went on a short vacation this past weekend to San Diego.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always more on my site.  :biggrin:
> *



cool shots, U lug all your camera gear with u ???


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jun 16 2010, 09:37 AM~17802971
> *Yeah thanks for the help. I see that lil stuff you describe afterwards (of course). I need to pay more attention while takin them. When I dont shoot with a flash seems like the people blend in to much. I use a sigma flash on a wireless, usually to the upper left depending on other light. I noticed in that one video on the beach you were using a flash. The wedding is at the end of July.
> 
> Again thanks for the help.
> Ringo
> *



shooting available light without a flash is perfect, you just may need to adjust your ISO, shutter speed and f-stop accordingly to the situation. below are some shots that are all available light and no flash.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jun 16 2010, 08:41 AM~17802998
> *cool shots, U lug all your camera gear with u ???
> *


Thanks. No, just a backpack. I keep my tripod in my truck so I was able to set the camera up for the family shot.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Jun 11 2010, 05:12 PM~17762808-->
> 
> 
> 
> August issue is out. Work from Twotonz, Carlos, Volo and myself! Great work everyone! Tonz is racking up the features!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just trying to be like you Jae :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 11 2010, 11:48 PM~17765538
> *I was in Boston for 2 days this week and was assisted by djtwigsta on the first day.
> Here is one of the shots for now from my couple and thank you again for bringing the stands djtwigsta. I will post more later as I edit them next week.
> 
> thanks
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thant guy kind of looks like a richer version of me :cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by carsofabq+Jun 15 2010, 08:10 PM~17798086-->
> 
> 
> 
> Cool thanks for the help I sure have a long way to go. My sis-in-law wants me to shoot her wedding, i am a lil scared here are a few from an engagment shoot. what u think be honest...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CURBSIDEimagery_@Jun 15 2010, 08:14 PM~17798132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good shots guys


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Jun 16 2010, 02:47 PM~17804557-->
> 
> 
> 
> just trying to be like you Jae  :biggrin:
> 
> thant guy kind of looks like a richer version of me :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah; he doesn't have enuff TONZ ...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Jun 16 2010, 02:53 PM~17804606
> *good shots guys
> *


:worship:

Thanks ... took the old lady to the OUTER BANKS N.C. for the week and GOD
was good to me at 5am for them shots. :yes:


----------



## SICK SHOTS

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Jun 15 2010, 08:14 PM~17798132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: :0 :wow:


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jun 16 2010, 08:00 AM~17802716
> *Dont have satellite  :angry: I will see if I can find it on "on demand"  :biggrin:
> *


that "on demand" is nice! :biggrin:


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 16 2010, 07:58 AM~17802707
> *The family & I went on a short vacation this past weekend to San Diego.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always more on my site.  :biggrin:
> *


Beautiful pics! Love the family shot!


----------



## My95Fleety

Here are some pics I took of my brother while reinforcing some stuff in my car. 
Hopefully they are good. Please let me know.


----------



## My95Fleety

Here are 2 I took in b&w


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Jun 15 2010, 08:14 PM~17798132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## OMAR760




----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 16 2010, 08:54 AM~17803100
> *shooting available light without a flash is perfect, you just may need to adjust your ISO, shutter speed and f-stop accordingly to the situation. below are some shots that are all available light and no flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool thanks, I need to practice some more. I shoot with the T1i. I also have an xti for a back up now. Is it ok to use a reflector for some of these shots?


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jun 17 2010, 08:22 AM~17813425
> *cool thanks,  I need to practice some more. I shoot with the T1i. I also have an xti for a back up now. Is it ok to use a reflector for some of these shots?
> *



carsofabq - a reflector is fine if you are given the time and opportunity. Unfortunately for me not only do I not have one but 9 1/2 times out of 10 I don't even have the time or opportunity to do use one if I had one. 

t

a few more available light


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 17 2010, 11:04 AM~17814199
> *carsofabq - a reflector is fine if you are given the time and opportunity. Unfortunately for me not only do I not have one but 9 1/2 times out of 10 I don't even have the time or opportunity to do use one if I had one.
> 
> t
> 
> a few more available light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow Bro your style is amazing I love your pics.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

all available light -


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by SICK SHOTS+Jun 16 2010, 09:43 PM~17808614-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nicoderm:  :0  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-itsonlyme1_@Jun 17 2010, 09:34 AM~17813105
> *BEAUTIFUL!!
> *




Thank you - it's greatly appreciated :yes:


I'm vacationing in OBX North Carolina & trying to take advantage of the scenery 
considering what I have to come home to ...

Here's a storm that showed up last night ...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 11 2010, 05:12 PM~17762808
> *August issue is out. Work from Twotonz, Carlos, Volo and myself! Great work everyone! Tonz is racking up the features!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cant wait for my copy to arrive in the mail. my bike was featured in the event coverage.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

some pics i took not to long ago.


----------



## Nasty

I've been thinking about switching from the pocket wizards to the cyber sync's with the cyber commander.

Hell i might even switch my photoflex's to the Einstein's so that i can use the cyber syncs with the einsteins. the idea of never having to move from where im at to adjust the strobes really tickles my pickle. and the fact that i can control up to 16 lights with the cyber commander just amazes me.


hmmmmm :around: :scrutinize:


----------



## carsofabq




----------



## PROVOK

just did a shoot. photos up soon


----------



## wence

nice shots

Here's a storm that showed up last night ... 




































[/quote]


----------



## wence

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 17 2010, 09:04 AM~17814199
> *carsofabq - a reflector is fine if you are given the time and opportunity. Unfortunately for me not only do I not have one but 9 1/2 times out of 10 I don't even have the time or opportunity to do use one if I had one.
> 
> t
> 
> a few more available light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



always look forward to your pictures... you do awesome work :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 17 2010, 05:14 PM~17818039
> *I've been thinking about switching from the pocket wizards to the cyber sync's with the cyber commander.
> 
> Hell i might even switch my photoflex's to the Einstein's so that i can use the cyber syncs with the einsteins.  the idea of never having to move from where im at to adjust the strobes really tickles my pickle. and the fact that i can control up to 16 lights with the cyber commander just amazes me.
> hmmmmm  :around:  :scrutinize:
> *


give me your PWs


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 17 2010, 06:12 PM~17818480
> *just did a shoot. photos up soon
> *


Fuck. I sent her the ones I was gonna post and she turn them all down. :angry:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 17 2010, 09:46 PM~17819957
> *Fuck. I sent her the ones I was gonna post and she turn them all down. :angry:
> *



post them anyway


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 17 2010, 08:58 PM~17820084
> *post them anyway
> *


----------



## GRS-HPR

ttt


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 17 2010, 08:58 PM~17820084
> *post them anyway
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 17 2010, 09:58 PM~17820084
> *post them anyway
> *


 :thumbsup: 

Said she like the way the photos looked, just not how she looked. Hope she knows once she gets in the business, she will have no say in pretty much anything.


----------



## PROVOK




----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 18 2010, 05:57 AM~17822471
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Said she like the way the photos looked, just not how she looked. Hope she knows once she gets in the business, she will have no say in pretty much anything.
> *


Great shots but she is ugly, she will do well as a fashion model haha

Good shots though and nice comp.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK+Jun 17 2010, 07:07 PM~17819302-->
> 
> 
> 
> give me your PWs
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 still thinkin about it
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PROVOK_@Jun 18 2010, 05:57 AM~17822471
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Said she like the way the photos looked, just not how she looked. Hope she knows once she gets in the business, she will have no say in pretty much anything.
> *


thats happened to me twice. i can't stand that! one girl didnt like the pics because she didnt like the color of her hair she just dyed. :uh: 

the other didnt like her smile..

have you or any body else come across a model who didnt like to stand? lol i recently did. :scrutinize:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 18 2010, 09:24 AM~17823206
> *:0  still thinkin about it
> *


I use to shoot with Nikon CLS and I could control each flash with the camera. Very convenient. Now I gotta actually walk to every flash and change the setting. Good for excersize though.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 18 2010, 08:38 AM~17823329
> *I use to shoot with Nikon CLS and I could control each flash with the camera. Very convenient. Now I gotta actually walk to every flash and change the setting. Good for excersize though.
> *


i need the exercise but fuck it.

check it out if u havent already seen it in action.


----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery+Jun 15 2010, 08:14 PM~17798132-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 07:58 AM~17802707
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always more on my site.  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 07:43 AM~17802633
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CURBSIDEimagery_@Jun 17 2010, 09:44 AM~17814638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Some bad ass pics.


----------



## 72 kutty

A couple from a wedding a couple weeks ago..


----------



## PROVOK

Shot my first wedding today and to all wedding photog I give you props. Hardest thing I've ever done. I'm tired as hell.


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## mr.casper




----------



## KABEL




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 19 2010, 07:21 PM~17834516
> *Shot my first wedding today and to all wedding photog I give you props. Hardest thing I've ever done. I'm tired as hell.
> *



What were your thoughts? Challenges? Obstacles? Questions?

t


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 20 2010, 11:11 PM~17842284
> *What were your thoughts? Challenges? Obstacles? Questions?
> 
> 
> *


I just wanted to get some some great shots. I had images in my head but once it started it was fast pace. No time to really think. I was worried about my flash overheating (which it did), batteries going dead (which they did) and missing special moments (which I did). Bride showed up 2 hrs late so the 4 hr wedding was cut in half. I made some mistakes but I've never been in that situation so it was bound to happen. I know now I would do different now. Practice makes perfect so I just gotta go at it?

Questions
1. Lens to use?
2. ISO to shoot at?
3. How to hold flash and still control camera?
4. How to interact with people?
5. And so many others


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 21 2010, 07:02 AM~17843499
> *I just wanted to get some some great shots. I had images in my head but once it started it was fast pace. No time to really think. I was worried about my flash overheating (which it did), batteries going dead (which they did) and missing special moments (which I did). Bride showed up 2 hrs late so the 4 hr wedding was cut in half. I made some mistakes but I've never been in that situation so it was bound to happen. I know now I would do different now. Practice makes perfect so I just gotta go at it?
> 
> Questions
> 1. Lens to use?
> 2. ISO to shoot at?
> 3. How to hold flash and still control camera?
> 4. How to interact with people?
> 5. And so many others
> *


Weddings has to be one of the most challenging things to shoot as a photographer because everything is so fast paced and covering the day, securing your shots, making sure they are properly composed, exposed, lit, etc. etc. is one thing but being able to do all that and still create kick ass images at the same time that not only your client will love but you as well is the real challenge. You are met with so many obstacles from lack of time, lack or cooperation, the roller coaster of emotions that are being tossed around by everyone, the unpredictable elements of nature. rules and regulations set upon by either churches or facilities, and we have not even gotten to what you experienced with the malfunctioning of equipment.
Key thing is to always carry backup equipment and enough batteries to last you all day/night. The interacting with people is something you will develop over time and judge on how to differently interact and communicate with different people. WIth some couples/families it is more formal and professional 100% and they love that, and then with others is more FUK yeah, high five attitudes and way on the other side of the spectrum and they love that too. You must adapt good and fast to your clients. I have shot everything from Dope dealers to judges and blend in very smoothly and quickly.
You will learn that there is no set ISO for a wedding for you will be changing that danm thing more often than you blink. After awhile you'll learn what lens(es) are good for you and what you are looking to produce. Good to hear you took the challenge so keep at it.

t


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## bulletproofdesigns

Awesome shots Tony keep up the good work ...


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 21 2010, 09:19 AM~17844135
> *Weddings has to be one of the most challenging things to shoot as a photographer because everything is so fast paced and covering the day, securing your shots, making sure they are properly composed, exposed, lit, etc. etc. is one thing but being able to do all that and still create kick ass images at the same time that not only your client will love but you as well is the real challenge. You are met with so many obstacles from lack of time, lack or cooperation, the roller coaster of emotions that are being tossed around by everyone, the unpredictable elements of nature. rules and regulations set upon by either churches or facilities, and we have not even gotten to what you experienced with the malfunctioning of equipment.
> Key thing is to always carry backup equipment and enough batteries to last you all day/night. The interacting with people is something you will develop over time and judge on how to differently interact and communicate with different people. WIth some couples/families it is more formal and professional 100% and they love that, and then with others is more FUK yeah, high five attitudes and way on the other side of the spectrum and they love that too. You must adapt good and fast to your clients. I have shot everything from Dope dealers to judges and blend in very smoothly and quickly.
> You will learn that there is no set ISO for a wedding for you will be changing that danm thing more often than you blink. After awhile you'll learn what lens(es) are good for you and what you are looking to produce. Good to hear you took the challenge so keep at it.
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I tried my people skills as best as I could. My homeboy was better at it cuz he new some of the people (groom and fam). Learning experience for sure. Gonna put up a viewing gallery as soon as I get the photos from the other photog.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Jun 21 2010, 09:40 AM~17844251
> *Awesome shots Tony keep up the good work ...
> *



thanks bulletproof...


t


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 21 2010, 11:28 AM~17844189
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



^^^ Great Shot "T" ^^^

Provok: 
Tony said it perfectly ... & here's what I gathered from it - some of it is learned, some of it is expierence & some of it is just going with the flow or winging it !!!


I struggled through most of mine too. I have no other equipment other than my D50 & a tripod. I can mingle well, but still found it akward at times and basically just tried to do the best that I could. I do know that being to enough CATHOLIC weddings was a help for me cause I know what was gonna happen & when for the most part - but would probably struggle if I didn't know the procedures. I also learned too that theirs never enough time for 1 reason or another. :yes:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 21 2010, 08:28 AM~17844189
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


More Great shots man.

After hearing all this Makes me more scared to do the wedding. I wanted to go along with someone as a 2nd shooter first so I can get the flow down.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Whats up fellas! Went cruising at sonic the other night and took a couple shots. Here is one I liked!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 21 2010, 10:18 AM~17844883
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like its going to be one hell of a sneeze









:cheesy:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 21 2010, 07:50 PM~17849880
> *Whats up fellas! Went cruising at sonic the other night and took a couple shots. Here is one I liked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick night shot Mando


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 21 2010, 08:19 AM~17844135
> *Weddings has to be one of the most challenging things to shoot as a photographer because everything is so fast paced and covering the day, securing your shots, making sure they are properly composed, exposed, lit, etc. etc. is one thing but being able to do all that and still create kick ass images at the same time that not only your client will love but you as well is the real challenge. You are met with so many obstacles from lack of time, lack or cooperation, the roller coaster of emotions that are being tossed around by everyone, the unpredictable elements of nature. rules and regulations set upon by either churches or facilities, and we have not even gotten to what you experienced with the malfunctioning of equipment.
> Key thing is to always carry backup equipment and enough batteries to last you all day/night. The interacting with people is something you will develop over time and judge on how to differently interact and communicate with different people. WIth some couples/families it is more formal and professional 100% and they love that, and then with others is more FUK yeah, high five attitudes and way on the other side of the spectrum and they love that too. You must adapt good and fast to your clients. I have shot everything from Dope dealers to judges and blend in very smoothly and quickly.
> You will learn that there is no set ISO for a wedding for you will be changing that danm thing more often than you blink. After awhile you'll learn what lens(es) are good for you and what you are looking to produce. Good to hear you took the challenge so keep at it.
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so true.....Your a master at the wedding photography game Tony. Glad you've stuck around this topic.....


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 18 2010, 06:04 AM~17822493
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good work on the photoshoot Provok....but I have to agree with carsofabq....


----------



## Twotonz

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Twotonz



where the hell is everybody???? Kind of feel like im talking to myself here


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 19 2010, 06:21 PM~17834516
> *Shot my first wedding today and to all wedding photog I give you props. Hardest thing I've ever done. I'm tired as hell.
> *


hahahahahaha.....welcome the wedding phototgraphy. I started off as a wedding photographer......did that for 3 years before I started doing car photography.....


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Jun 16 2010, 03:43 PM~17806794
> *Nah; he doesn't have enuff TONZ ...
> :worship:
> 
> *


yeah....I guess your right


----------



## Twotonz

this was from the new LRM....Andy Douglas Hall of Fame feature


----------



## Twotonz

also from the new LRM.....Ruthie Skye with Vitamin C


----------



## Twotonz

from a bike shoot I did on Saturday


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 1 2010, 10:03 PM~17670736
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have shots from the shoot in my office pc but ill try and bring them in tomorow so I can post some up
> *


this was the end result from the shot I was taking


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2010, 10:36 PM~17851262
> *so true.....Your a master at the wedding photography game Tony.  Glad you've stuck around this topic.....
> *



master? far from it but have gotten it pretty down to a science now, but thanks for the kind words...


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2010, 10:47 PM~17851392
> *this was the end result from the shot I was taking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



well done... :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 21 2010, 09:47 PM~17851396
> *master? far from it but have gotten it pretty down to a science now, but thanks for the kind words...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tony....lets say I was to get married and wanted to hire you to do my wedding....would I get some kind of discount if I let you use my gear?


----------



## Twotonz

this was from a week ago


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2010, 10:51 PM~17851441
> *this was from a week ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



now this one I like!!

t


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2010, 10:50 PM~17851432
> *Tony....lets say I was to get married and wanted to hire you to do my wedding....would I get some kind of discount if I let you use my gear?
> *



if I can keep it then HELL YES! :biggrin: 

t


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 21 2010, 10:09 PM~17851586
> *if I can keep it then HELL YES! :biggrin:
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool.....I want my wedding shot on film....you can keep the A-1 after :biggrin:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2010, 09:51 PM~17851441
> *this was from a week ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*WOOOOOOOOOOW I'm in Love* :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2010, 09:47 PM~17851392
> *this was the end result from the shot I was taking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This picture is bad ass!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Jun 21 2010, 10:50 PM~17849880-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up fellas! Went cruising at sonic the other night and took a couple shots. Here is one I liked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to see you :wave:
> Wicked shot ... I love the 2 USO brothers with the Burban's :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 12:45 AM~17851373
> *from a bike shoot I did on Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great attention to detail & great shot ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 01:06 AM~17851558
> *now this one I like!!
> 
> t
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll co-sign to that :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Jun 22 2010, 01:14 AM~17851617
> *cool.....I want my wedding shot on film....you can keep the A-1 after :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2010, 09:51 PM~17851441
> *this was from a week ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



PERFECTION TONZ PERFECTION :biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2010, 11:14 PM~17851617
> *cool.....I want my wedding shot on film....you can keep the A-1 after :biggrin:
> *



no problem, your wedding not mine - you'll be the one rolling the dice on that one, LOL :roflmao:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2010, 09:45 PM~17851373
> *from a bike shoot I did on Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great shot Tonz all of them are lookin good


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2010, 10:39 PM~17851298
> *good work on the photoshoot Provok....but I have to agree with carsofabq....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2010, 11:51 PM~17851441
> *this was from a week ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jun 22 2010, 08:22 AM~17853675
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


wut up homie? how u been?


----------



## 214pinkcandy




----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Jun 21 2010, 07:50 PM~17849880-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up fellas! Went cruising at sonic the other night and took a couple shots. Here is one I liked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sick Mando!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 09:43 PM~17851352
> *this was from the new LRM....Andy Douglas Hall of Fame feature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 09:44 PM~17851362
> *also from the new LRM.....Ruthie Skye with Vitamin C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another very nice one!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Jun 21 2010, 09:45 PM~17851373
> *from a bike shoot I did on Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn! Sick detail shot!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Jun 21 2010, 09:47 PM~17851392-->
> 
> 
> 
> this was the end result from the shot I was taking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bad ass!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Jun 21 2010, 09:51 PM~17851441
> *this was from a week ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great angle!


----------



## stillchippin

if anyone is interested nikon D40 with extras for sale

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=547042


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2010, 09:51 PM~17851441
> *this was from a week ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yeah really like the POV of this one man :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com+Jun 21 2010, 10:06 PM~17851558-->
> 
> 
> 
> now this one I like!!
> 
> t
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the point of view.....right? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 10:26 PM~17851708
> *WOOOOOOOOOOW I'm in Love  :biggrin:  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-My95Fleety_@Jun 21 2010, 10:49 PM~17851877
> *This picture is bad ass!
> *


_gracias_


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery+Jun 22 2010, 05:10 AM~17853137-->
> 
> 
> 
> Great attention to detail & great shot ...
> I'll co-sign to that :yes:
> :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you sir :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 05:38 AM~17853213
> *PERFECTION TONZ PERFECTION  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you, thank you
> <!--QuoteBegin-tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 22 2010, 06:34 AM~17853395
> *no problem, your wedding not mine - you'll be the one rolling the dice on that one, LOL    :roflmao:
> *


im a gambling man....and I like my odds :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by carsofabq+Jun 22 2010, 07:14 AM~17853623-->
> 
> 
> 
> Great shot Tonz all of them are lookin good
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 10:05 AM~17854821
> *Bad ass!
> Great angle!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thank you my friend
> <!--QuoteBegin-carsofabq_@Jun 22 2010, 11:09 AM~17855295
> *yeah really like the POV of this one man :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


again thank you


----------



## Big Russ

i like the angles of these 2


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Big Russ_@Jun 22 2010, 01:38 PM~17856105
> *i like the ange of these 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Big Russ!!! Now those are some nice angles, curves, etc. !!
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Russ

you have good taste......


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Jun 21 2010, 09:33 PM~17851228-->
> 
> 
> 
> sick night shot Mando
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Tonz. It was a good night to practice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 05:10 AM~17853137
> *Glad to see you :wave:
> Wicked shot ... I love the 2 USO brothers with the Burban's :yes:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thx Bro! James and Jason are real cool people! The burbans are sick and they justed added another ride to their family line up of lowriders.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Jun 22 2010, 10:04 AM~17854808
> *Sick Mando!
> *


Thx Jae. Im gonna be posting more now. Kinda took a lil break! lol


----------



## PROVOK

Remember "double exposure" comes on tonight


----------



## wizdumized

Some of mine guys.. still in the process of learning


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: nice shots wiz


----------



## wizdumized

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Jun 22 2010, 06:30 PM~17859582
> *:thumbsup: nice shots wiz
> *


thanks man


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Big Russ_@Jun 22 2010, 12:38 PM~17856105
> *i like the angles of these 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice....my type of girls right there


----------



## Twotonz

one from Saturday's shoot


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2010, 11:51 PM~17851441
> *this was from a week ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 bad ass


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 22 2010, 09:00 PM~17860562
> *one from Saturday's shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Keep'em coming


----------



## KABEL




----------



## GRS-HPR

shot on canon film camera ilford hp5 film 50mm lens mounted for my photography class expo :cheesy: aus lowriders baby :wow:


----------



## arpianna11

I like the lil vid camera on your bracket,not a bad idea homie.I am a Nikon man myself though.Shootin weddings , quincenieras , and lowriders is the best way to learn to shoot.Gtta be on da quickness wit ur shots and equipment.And yeah,u get want u pay for.Also,the speed lite 800 is ine of the best flashes for the Nikons.
_______________________________________
Medicosinternational - Dental Videos


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2010, 09:47 PM~17851392
> *this was the end result from the shot I was taking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: Beautiful!!


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 21 2010, 07:50 PM~17849880
> *Whats up fellas! Went cruising at sonic the other night and took a couple shots. Here is one I liked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 18 2010, 06:04 AM~17822493
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Provok, seen these last week and thought they looked great!! Keep up the great job! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I missed that show last night!! dang it!


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 21 2010, 08:19 AM~17844135
> *Weddings has to be one of the most challenging things to shoot as a photographer because everything is so fast paced and covering the day, securing your shots, making sure they are properly composed, exposed, lit, etc. etc. is one thing but being able to do all that and still create kick ass images at the same time that not only your client will love but you as well is the real challenge. You are met with so many obstacles from lack of time, lack or cooperation, the roller coaster of emotions that are being tossed around by everyone, the unpredictable elements of nature. rules and regulations set upon by either churches or facilities, and we have not even gotten to what you experienced with the malfunctioning of equipment.
> Key thing is to always carry backup equipment and enough batteries to last you all day/night. The interacting with people is something you will develop over time and judge on how to differently interact and communicate with different people. WIth some couples/families it is more formal and professional 100% and they love that, and then with others is more FUK yeah, high five attitudes and way on the other side of the spectrum and they love that too. You must adapt good and fast to your clients. I have shot everything from Dope dealers to judges and blend in very smoothly and quickly.
> You will learn that there is no set ISO for a wedding for you will be changing that danm thing more often than you blink. After awhile you'll learn what lens(es) are good for you and what you are looking to produce. Good to hear you took the challenge so keep at it.
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I am always admiring your work and appreciate your advise you give everyone. I was asked to shoot a baptism but decided I wasnt ready yet. I want to atleast invest into some lighting.


----------



## Wife-E

I had asked before about lighting and I Provok you mentioned Speedlite, found this.....what do you think?
Electronics 


Canon 550 EX Speedlite Flash with Shoe Mount
Highland, UT 84003 - Jun 22, 2010
Like New. Includes original manuals and carrying case. Very powerful. Auto, Manual, and ETTL settings. Sophisticated flash for the consumer or prosumer. 
$250.00
OR
Canon 420 EX Speedlite Flash with shoe mount for $85.00


----------



## Guest




----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jun 23 2010, 08:13 AM~17864392
> *I had asked before about lighting and I Provok  you mentioned Speedlite, found this.....what do you think?
> Electronics
> Canon 550 EX Speedlite Flash with Shoe Mount
> Highland, UT  84003  -  Jun 22, 2010
> Like New. Includes original manuals and carrying case. Very powerful. Auto, Manual, and ETTL settings. Sophisticated flash for the consumer or prosumer.
> $250.00
> OR
> Canon 420 EX Speedlite Flash with shoe mount for $85.00
> *


Do you shoot with Canon Camera? I know more about Nikon then Canon but I'll see if I can do some research.


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 23 2010, 07:41 AM~17864567
> *Do you shoot with Canon Camera? I know more about Nikon then Canon but I'll see if I can do some research.
> *


Ya I got a Canon Rebel T1i :biggrin: Thanks!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jun 23 2010, 08:13 AM~17864392
> *I had asked before about lighting and I Provok  you mentioned Speedlite, found this.....what do you think?
> Electronics
> Canon 550 EX Speedlite Flash with Shoe Mount
> Highland, UT  84003  -  Jun 22, 2010
> Like New. Includes original manuals and carrying case. Very powerful. Auto, Manual, and ETTL settings. Sophisticated flash for the consumer or prosumer.
> $250.00
> OR
> Canon 420 EX Speedlite Flash with shoe mount for $85.00
> *



Don't do it, they are not worth the money or trouble, even new. They can not be controlled with either the Speedlite Transimitter or another speedlight where the 580 and 580EX II can. Just save up for the 580's. My two pennies on this one.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

all the reviews you'll ever need in digital photography. 

www.dpreview.com


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jun 17 2010, 04:29 PM~17818158
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice.


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 22 2010, 12:47 AM~17851392
> *this was the end result from the shot I was taking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats gangsta :0


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 22 2010, 12:51 AM~17851441
> *this was from a week ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice and interesting angle!... I would have had her tuck her foot in closer so it doesnt look so long.


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Jun 23 2010, 11:49 AM~17864950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.
> *


I agree... :0 :0


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

random photos.....


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 23 2010, 08:34 AM~17864872
> *Don't do it, they are not worth the money or trouble, even new. They can not be controlled with either the Speedlite Transimitter or another speedlight where the 580 and 580EX II can. Just save up for the 580's. My two pennies on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks Tony!! you're pennies are appreciated :biggrin:


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jun 23 2010, 01:20 PM~17865556
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love the shot, what program did you use to blur background homie?


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2010, 09:47 PM~17851392
> *this was the end result from the shot I was taking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2010, 09:51 PM~17851441
> *this was from a week ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  nice


----------



## wizdumized

Got some work in yesterday with my ride n a couple homies.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 21 2010, 07:50 PM~17849880
> *Whats up fellas! Went cruising at sonic the other night and took a couple shots. Here is one I liked!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by INTRUDERS_PHXAZ_@Jun 13 2010, 09:37 PM~17778294
> *SOMETHING I TOOK TODAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 21 2010, 09:47 PM~17851392
> *this was the end result from the shot I was taking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gRRrrrRRrrr8! :cheesy:


----------



## carsofabq

A few recent shots


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jun 23 2010, 04:53 PM~17868957
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PROVOK

"Work of Art" is on BRAVO right now.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 23 2010, 10:40 PM~17870527
> *"Work of Art" is on BRAVO right now.
> *


Double Exposure is pretty good too. That couple is dysfunctional but amazing as a duo.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

A lady in our neighborhood shared this video with us and I thought I would share with you all being that I am sure a lot of you either have valuables in your garage, don't lock the door leading from your garage to your home or worse, your lowrider is safely tuck away in your garage while you are at work or simply away from your home. 





http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=CMz1tXBVT1s


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Jun 23 2010, 06:12 PM~17868074
> *love the shot, what program did you use to blur background homie?
> *



Photoshop... its the tilt shift effect.


----------



## The Scientist

AWESOME PICTURES GUYS. TONY HOW MUCH DO YOU CHARGE FOR WEDDINGS!


----------



## PROVOK




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by The Scientist_@Jun 24 2010, 08:21 AM~17874352
> *AWESOME PICTURES GUYS.  TONY HOW MUCH DO YOU CHARGE FOR WEDDINGS!
> *



email me and I will send you my pricing information.

thanks

[email protected]


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 23 2010, 07:40 PM~17870527
> *"Work of Art" is on BRAVO right now.
> *


so do you think the right person won the challenge?


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 24 2010, 09:11 AM~17874679
> *so do you think the right person won the challenge?
> *


Mark did a great job. I liked his better. Miles is a crazy guy. I can't believe he read the whole book. To answer your question I think Mark should of won.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 24 2010, 09:18 AM~17875169
> *Mark did a great job. I liked his better. Miles is a crazy guy. I can't believe he read the whole book. To answer your question I think Mark should of won.
> *


Agreed. i guess thats the part of art i dont really understand all that much. in my honest opinion mark had the best piece there. it looked like an actual book cover and it totally grabbed my attention. i thought it was in the bag and then they say the other dude won. the other dudes was good too. but it didnt give me that same feeling marks did.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 24 2010, 10:36 AM~17875294
> *Agreed. i guess thats the part of art i dont really understand all that much. in my honest opinion mark had the best piece there. it looked like an actual book cover and it totally grabbed my attention. i thought it was in the bag and then they say the other dude won. the other dudes was good too. but it didnt give me that same feeling marks did.
> *


That's how I felt. Thing is art is subjective. Someone can love a piece but someone else can hate it. I hear it all the time with my photos.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Hey ...
Anyone ever shoot pets - for a paying client? 

any suggestions on it in general - especially if you don't have a studio / seamless.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

djtwigsta - remember when this was shot, 5 o'clock traffic in downtown Boston, light mist or rain and plenty of people walking right through the shot!!

t


----------



## playboypinoy

ey how much is phot shop and which one is good to use .. let me know ..


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

just wanted to confirm that someone from this forum - from the Netherlands emailed me directly?

thanks
tony valadez


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Jun 23 2010, 01:20 PM~17865556
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: nice


----------



## BIG DAWG

Que ay homies! I go by Yeyo, I love photography and have shot a little here and there just for fun with a fujifilm fake dslr. I recently got a nikon d90 as a college graduation gift. Needless to say the camera is awesome, but I feel I have hit a "plateau" of sorts. This camera is worlds ahead of the other camera, yet I feel my skills aren't up to par. Hope to learn a little from you guys:

Heres a few flicks:

Fujifilm:

































Nikon d-90

























I don't know. I used to photoshop the hell out of the fujifilm pictures to make up for the camera's shortcomings. Mainly the DOF or lack there of, and the colors seemed too bland. I find myself still editing my pictures with the nikon, I feel like I've started to rely on photoshop as a crutch to fix photos :happysad: 

I know the basics of shutter speed to add motion to the pictures, etc. Mess with aperature for depth of field. But I'm still lost when I set the camera to full manual.


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 23 2010, 08:34 AM~17864872
> *Don't do it, they are not worth the money or trouble, even new. They can not be controlled with either the Speedlite Transimitter or another speedlight where the 580 and 580EX II can. Just save up for the 580's. My two pennies on this one.
> 
> *


Hello Tony... :wave: Look what I just seen come up :biggrin: 
$275.00 
Canon Speedlite 580 EX Flash for sale!
AND
Canon Speedlite 580 II EX Flash - Brand New! 
$325.00


----------



## BIGMIKE

from Sonic's Cruise Night 6.23.10


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 25 2010, 11:36 AM~17884379
> *from Sonic's Cruise Night 6.23.10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You have some of the best night photography on here. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by The Scientist_@Jun 24 2010, 06:21 AM~17874352
> *AWESOME PICTURES GUYS.  TONY HOW MUCH DO YOU CHARGE FOR WEDDINGS!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 25 2010, 07:45 AM~17884434
> *You have some of the best night photography on here. :thumbsup:
> *


 thanks mando!


----------



## BIGMIKE

from a wedding anniversary


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jun 25 2010, 08:24 AM~17883972
> *Hello Tony... :wave: Look what I just seen come up  :biggrin:
> $275.00
> Canon Speedlite 580 EX Flash for sale!
> AND
> Canon Speedlite 580 II EX Flash - Brand New!
> $325.00
> *


Much better deal! Get the 580 EX II


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 25 2010, 09:48 AM~17884457
> *x2  :biggrin:
> *


wedding day coverage begins at $2,600 and up from there, all depending on what you are needing/wanting, etc etc.

t


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 25 2010, 05:09 AM~17880754
> *just wanted to confirm that someone from this forum - from the Netherlands  emailed me directly?
> 
> thanks
> tony valadez
> *




That was me.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jun 25 2010, 07:24 AM~17883972
> *Hello Tony... :wave: Look what I just seen come up  :biggrin:
> $275.00
> Canon Speedlite 580 EX Flash for sale!
> AND
> Canon Speedlite 580 II EX Flash - Brand New!
> $325.00
> *


thats what i have and it works great  :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jun 25 2010, 12:09 PM~17885718
> *
> 
> That was me.
> *



YGM.


----------



## Ecalderon

Beautiful pictures all around.It's been a few i haven't been on lil .Keep this thread going ladies/gentleman .


----------



## BigMandoAZ

My nephew!


----------



## mike661




----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 05:55 PM~17887447
> *My nephew!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





:wave: What do ya say homie ...

Looks like you might be venturing off & not only covering your still game 
but lurking in my old game ... :biggrin: 










Gotta give yah props ... great vid :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 25 2010, 02:55 PM~17887447
> *My nephew!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Your blog is looking good man...I kind of gave up mine. The videos are a nice touch!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jun 25 2010, 05:52 PM~17888530
> *:wave:  What do ya say homie ...
> 
> Looks like you might be venturing off & not only covering your still game
> but lurking in my old game ...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta give yah props ... great vid :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks bro! My wife bought me a video camera for fathers day! Ive been trying it out! Ad a little of my comedy in it! lol. As for my still game, thats never gonna stop! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 25 2010, 08:59 PM~17889832
> *Your blog is looking good man...I kind of gave up mine.  The videos are a nice touch!
> *



Thanks Kutty. I drifted away for a minute but im back on track. I take both cameras with when im out! I started a new project with the video and still combined. Im doing a little documentary on Phoenix Lowriders. :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK

Houston Lowriders

Video I made a few years back. Beats produced by me. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

from a shoot today :biggrin:


----------



## LD0GG

Hey guys I just got into the photography game. Canon Rebel XS. Wish I would have one of these years ago. 

Heres a few pics. Only had the camera for a week.




























Below is my first attempt at HDR


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 26 2010, 04:56 PM~17894529
> *from a shoot today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  nice flick bro thats shit is sick :thumbsup:


----------



## BOUNZIN

hey twotonz i just spoke to my boy Suave (fellow member) he said he did a shoot of his regal any sneak peeks since he did not invite me to the shoot haha :0


----------



## eastlos76cadi

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Jun 25 2010, 02:39 PM~17887305
> *Beautiful pictures all around.It's been a few i haven't been on lil .Keep this thread going ladies/gentleman .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Always good to see your work calderon.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 26 2010, 04:56 PM~17894529
> *from a shoot today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's nice, Mike. Is that in Laguna Beach?


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## smilingfaces1968




----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jun 27 2010, 02:19 PM~17899446
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MAAANDO

Hello everyone, 

I havent contributed much here lately so I will try this one. Hope everyone had a great weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

just a few from yesterday's wedding.... hope everyone had a productive weekend.


- tony valadez


----------



## rem270

I have a Nikon D300 a
24-70 2.8
70-200 2.8
18-200 3.5-5.6
50 1.4
11-18 for them large gropes
70-300 4.5-5.6
105 2.8 micro for them very close up's 
and a sb800 speedlight


----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by INTRUDERS_PHXAZ+Jun 26 2010, 04:33 PM~17894725-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice flick bro thats shit is sick :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mxcn_roc_@Jun 27 2010, 09:37 AM~17898362
> *That's nice, Mike. Is that in Laguna Beach?
> *


thanks Carlos! yup not to far from main beach


----------



## O*C 68

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 26 2010, 03:56 PM~17894529
> *from a shoot today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: nice pic mike


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE+Jun 26 2010, 04:56 PM~17894529-->
> 
> 
> 
> from a shoot today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very nice BigMike!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 02:19 PM~17899446
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still have not made it out JD but I will soon! Toons was telling me about the night you guys had yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 07:29 PM~17901418
> *Hello everyone,
> 
> I havent contributed much here lately so I will try this one. Hope everyone had a great weekend. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Jun 28 2010, 07:43 AM~17905149
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shots MAAANDO, which wide angle you using?


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 28 2010, 11:52 AM~17905543
> *Very nice  BigMike!
> I still have not made it out JD but I will soon! Toons was telling me about the night you guys had yesterday.
> Nice shots MAAANDO, which wide angle you using?
> *


Hey Jae, 

I am using a Tokina 11-16. Best wide angle in its class. Check it out.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 28 2010, 09:39 AM~17905882
> *Hey Jae,
> 
> I am using a Tokina 11-16. Best wide angle in its class. Check it out.
> *


Ah yeah, I've read some good things on the glass. :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 28 2010, 12:45 PM~17905934
> *Ah yeah, I've read some good things on the glass.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LD0GG

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 28 2010, 12:39 PM~17905882
> *Hey Jae,
> 
> I am using a Tokina 11-16. Best wide angle in its class. Check it out.
> *


I was just reading up on this lens.. Supposedly best out there for a crop sensor camera. Might save up for this one.. Since I like car photos and landscapes.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller...ev#ReviewHeader


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Jun 28 2010, 01:58 PM~17906568
> *I was just reading up on this lens.. Supposedly best out there for a crop sensor camera.  Might save up for this one.. Since I like car photos and landscapes.
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/bnh/controller...ev#ReviewHeader
> *


This lens is great for everything. I shot some bad ass portraits for a quinces. Ill post it up tonite.


----------



## Stickz




----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by O*C 68+Jun 28 2010, 07:42 AM~17905479-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: nice pic mike
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Jun 28 2010, 07:52 AM~17905543
> *Very nice  BigMike!
> *


thanks Jae :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife

My homie took this pic of me shooting... :biggrin: 











Nikon D80
50mm 1.8
SB-600 
White shoot through umbrella (I used it to bounce)


I actually just bought me another SB-600 so I can't wait to use it on my next shoot.


----------



## SouthsideLife




----------



## BIGMIKE

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Wife-E

Had a local show yesterday.....Here's one of our members car....


----------



## MAAANDO

Here is one of my nieces Quinces with the Tokina 11-16mm









1/250 sec
ISO 200
f/5

SB-900 on floor camera left fired thru Cybersyncs.


----------



## jack the cunt

> _Originally posted by Stickz+Jun 28 2010, 10:34 AM~17906877-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIGMIKE_@Jun 28 2010, 03:21 PM~17909351
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife+Jun 28 2010, 03:31 PM~17908933-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My homie took this pic of me shooting... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikon D80
> 50mm 1.8
> SB-600
> White shoot through umbrella (I used it to bounce)
> I actually just bought me another SB-600 so I can't wait to use it on my next shoot.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice series!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 04:21 PM~17909351
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow! Love that location!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 04:31 PM~17909434
> *Had a local show yesterday.....Here's one of our members car....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice angle!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Jun 28 2010, 04:34 PM~17909461
> *Here is one of my nieces Quinces with the Tokina 11-16mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow! Nice one!


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 28 2010, 03:43 PM~17909559
> *Wow! Love that location!
> *


:yes: its right off PCH in Laguna Beach.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 28 2010, 03:34 PM~17909461
> *Here is one of my nieces Quinces with the Tokina 11-16mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Jun 28 2010, 07:43 PM~17909559-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice series!
> Wow! Love that location!
> Nice angle!
> Wow! Nice one!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Jae!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIGMIKE_@Jun 28 2010, 07:48 PM~17909609
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Mike!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jun 28 2010, 03:31 PM~17908933
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My homie took this pic of me shooting... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikon D80
> 50mm 1.8
> SB-600
> White shoot through umbrella (I used it to bounce)
> I actually just bought me another SB-600 so I can't wait to use it on my next shoot.
> *


Looks real good! :biggrin: Who is the model?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 28 2010, 04:34 PM~17909461
> *Here is one of my nieces Quinces with the Tokina 11-16mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/250 sec
> ISO 200
> f/5
> 
> SB-900 on floor camera left fired thru Cybersyncs.
> *


Nice shot! real crisp and clear


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jun 28 2010, 04:21 PM~17909351
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin: badass!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

A shot from the other night :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

A couple from the weekend.


----------



## PROVOK

great photos everyone


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 28 2010, 07:20 PM~17911161
> *A shot from the other night :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice one :thumbsup:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 28 2010, 07:22 PM~17911188
> *A couple from the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jun 28 2010, 03:31 PM~17908933
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My homie took this pic of me shooting... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikon D80
> 50mm 1.8
> SB-600
> White shoot through umbrella (I used it to bounce)
> I actually just bought me another SB-600 so I can't wait to use it on my next shoot.
> *



Cool shoot and hot chick. Those nose rings make it look like she has a nasty buger hangin out


----------



## mxcn_roc

I was in an editing mode tonight:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

here are a few from that Boston engagement session, some I have already posted before.

t


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 28 2010, 08:07 PM~17911790
> *great photos everyone
> *


X2


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon+Jun 25 2010, 02:39 PM~17887305-->
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful pictures all around.It's been a few i haven't been on lil .Keep this thread going ladies/gentleman .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2010, 02:55 PM~17887447
> *My nephew!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIGMIKE_@Jun 26 2010, 04:56 PM~17894529
> *from a shoot today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pic BigMike....good looking girl to


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jun 26 2010, 07:52 PM~17895389
> *hey twotonz i just spoke to my boy Suave (fellow member) he said he did a shoot of his regal any sneak peeks since he did not invite me to the shoot haha :0
> *


the model I had for the shoot had a twin....so I got her in there for a few shots as well


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63+Jun 27 2010, 02:19 PM~17899446-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice Six Fo :cheesy:
> <!--QuoteBegin-SouthsideLife_@Jun 28 2010, 03:31 PM~17908933
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My homie took this pic of me shooting... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nikon D80
> 50mm 1.8
> SB-600
> White shoot through umbrella (I used it to bounce)
> I actually just bought me another SB-600 so I can't wait to use it on my next shoot.
> *


great shots Skinny....I got a question thou....do you have your SB600 on slave and triggering it off with your pop up flash? or whats the deal with that?


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife+Jun 28 2010, 03:36 PM~17909000-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ps....I like how you have taken your photography to the next level in the last few sets that youve posted
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 04:34 PM~17909461
> *Here is one of my nieces Quinces with the Tokina 11-16mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/250 sec
> ISO 200
> f/5
> 
> SB-900 on floor camera left fired thru Cybersyncs.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good shot....great color
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigMandoAZ_@Jun 28 2010, 07:20 PM~17911161
> *A shot from the other night :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


another good night shot man


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Jun 28 2010, 07:22 PM~17911188-->
> 
> 
> 
> A couple from the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> another very productive weekend for Mr. Jae Bueno....good seeing you and talking to you this weekend my friend
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 09:01 PM~17912383
> *I was in an editing mode tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice shot Carlos....I got a question thou....was this taken a while ago? Cause if thats the car that I think it is...it is now in NorCal and his been up here for almost a year now
> <!--QuoteBegin-tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 28 2010, 09:18 PM~17912611
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you killing it man


----------



## Twotonz

I took this while driving over a month ago while coming back from the East Bay on 580....almost for got about....thought that 350z looked clean


----------



## Twotonz

from a shoot I did at the end of May


----------



## Twotonz

from the wedding I shot this weekend


----------



## Twotonz

from a model port shoot that I did a while back....didnt get around to post them until now


----------



## Twotonz

different model port....it was pitch black when I shot this


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 29 2010, 12:02 AM~17914034
> *different model port....it was pitch black when I shot this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



All the sets look great man keep it up


----------



## LD0GG

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 28 2010, 07:34 PM~17909461
> *Here is one of my nieces Quinces with the Tokina 11-16mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/250 sec
> ISO 200
> f/5
> 
> SB-900 on floor camera left fired thru Cybersyncs.
> *


Great colors in this picture. I thought I would share this review for anyone considering t his lens it's very helpful in understanding what your getting with it. 
http://photo.net/equipment/tokina/11-16/ 

I admit that using an ultra wide all the time might not be the best thing as it could get played out. But it seems to create more WOW type photos. Do you keep it on your camera most of the time?


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jun 28 2010, 06:43 PM~17909559
> *Nice series!
> Wow! Love that location!
> Nice angle!
> Wow! Nice one!
> *



Thanks!!!


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 28 2010, 09:17 PM~17911110
> *Looks real good! :biggrin:  Who is the model?
> *


Thanks! Her name is Rosemary Pena. She's from San Antonio, TX. She's done a few other shoots there in San Anto. She does a lot of rockabilly and rodder style.


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jun 28 2010, 10:53 PM~17912305
> *Cool shoot and hot chick. Those nose rings make it look like she has a nasty buger hangin out
> *



LMAO...


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Jun 29 2010, 11:00 AM~17915498
> *Great colors in this picture.  I thought I would share this review for anyone considering t his lens it's very helpful in understanding what your getting with it.
> http://photo.net/equipment/tokina/11-16/
> 
> I admit that using an ultra wide all the time might not be the best thing as it could get played out.  But it seems to create more WOW type photos.  Do you keep it on your camera most of the time?
> *


I rarely use it. I took it with me this weekend to the Majestics Show in Miami and decided to use it exclusively for that show. I love it. A little heavy on an already camera with grip but worth it in the end. :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jun 29 2010, 09:16 AM~17915585
> *Thanks! Her name is Rosemary Pena. She's from San Antonio, TX. She's done a few other shoots there in San Anto. She does a lot of rockabilly and rodder style.
> *


I'm gonna be in SA next month. Any way I can get some info on her?


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 29 2010, 01:43 AM~17913929
> *nice Six Fo  :cheesy:
> 
> great shots Skinny....I got a question thou....do you have your SB600 on slave and triggering it off with your pop up flash? or whats the deal with that?
> *



Yo Tonz...thanks!  

I've been using the CLS (creative lighting system) the D80 and SB-600s have. And with that I have to use the pop up flash to trigger the speedlights. But the pop up flash doesn't contribute at all to the pics. 

I bought some of the cheaper ebay wireless triggers and they didn't work for me. So I just stayed with the CLS. I'm gonna get me some better triggers soon. But until then the CLS is working good for me.


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jun 29 2010, 10:42 AM~17915751
> *I'm gonna be in SA next month. Any way I can get some info on her?
> *



Yeah bro!! If you got Facebook, get at me on there. facebook/flaco78704 and I'll get you to her. 

Also got another homegirl from here in Austin who is tatted up and does a lot of rockabilly style too. I'll get you her info as well.


----------



## Wife-E

I know you guys like the ladies.....


----------



## LD0GG

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 29 2010, 11:21 AM~17915618
> *I rarely use it. I took it with me this weekend to the Majestics Show in Miami and decided to use it exclusively for that show. I love it. A little heavy on an already camera with grip but worth it in the end. :thumbsup:
> *


What lens do you usually use for car shows?


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Jun 29 2010, 01:58 PM~17916768
> *What lens do you usually use for car shows?
> *


I used to use my Nikon 17-55 f2.8. Now I dont shoot shows.


----------



## nobueno

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Thanks! I'm a fan of your Flickr stream!



> I was in an editing mode tonight:


Nice one Carlos! 



> here are a few from that Boston engagement session, some I have already posted before.
> 
> t


Tony, you are the man! 



> the model I had for the shoot had a twin....so I got her in there for a few shots as well


Thanks for the preview Saturday!



> another very productive weekend for Mr. Jae Bueno....good seeing you and talking to you this weekend my friend
> 
> Thanks friend! I wish we could have stayed to hang out and talk some more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took this while driving over a month ago while coming back from the East Bay on 580....almost for got about....thought that 350z looked clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from a shoot I did at the end of May
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice X2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the wedding I shot this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was cool to see you doing your thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from a model port shoot that I did a while back....didnt get around to post them until now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice! She looks familiar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> different model port....it was pitch black when I shot this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alien Bees to the rescue!
Click to expand...


----------



## SICK SHOTS

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 28 2010, 11:40 PM~17913909
> *the model I had for the shoot had a twin....so I got her in there for a few shots as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol nice Chuck's !


----------



## wizdumized




----------



## carsofabq

A recent shoot


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jun 30 2010, 02:03 AM~17923667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A recent shoot
> *


Very Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jun 29 2010, 11:03 PM~17923667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A recent shoot
> *



VERY NICE HOMIE


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jun 30 2010, 12:03 AM~17923667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A recent shoot
> *



my hat off to you, bad ass....


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

thanks for the kind words Jae - 

t


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 28 2010, 06:34 PM~17909461
> *Here is one of my nieces Quinces with the Tokina 11-16mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1/250 sec
> ISO 200
> f/5
> 
> SB-900 on floor camera left fired thru Cybersyncs.
> *


good info thanks. nice pic


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Jun 30 2010, 03:36 AM~17924585-->
> 
> 
> 
> Very Nice! :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2010, 03:45 AM~17924596
> *VERY NICE HOMIE
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 30 2010, 06:06 AM~17924915
> *my hat off to you, bad ass....
> *


Thanks guys that means a lot coming from such talented guys as yourselves.


----------



## mike661




----------



## wence




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by wence_@Jun 30 2010, 08:15 AM~17925615
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PICS WENCE


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jun 30 2010, 02:27 PM~17924975
> *thanks for the kind words Jae -
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


As allways your wedding pics are badass!!


----------



## MikeS

My latest portrait, made with the KIEV 60, 80mm 2.8 and Kodak 160 NC film.

Rose


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jun 30 2010, 11:52 AM~17925858
> *My latest portrait, made with the KIEV 60, 80mm 2.8 and Kodak 160 NC film.
> 
> Rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Diggin the sunflare Mike! :thumbsup:


----------



## FreDay




----------



## FreDay




----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jun 30 2010, 05:41 PM~17926186
> *Diggin the sunflare Mike! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks.


----------



## inkpusher504

> _Originally posted by FreDay_@Jun 30 2010, 10:24 AM~17926507
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by FreDay_@Jun 30 2010, 10:21 AM~17926472
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice set of pics man :biggrin:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by FreDay_@Jun 30 2010, 10:24 AM~17926507
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Needs more buffin to get the run out


----------



## LD0GG

More shots


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Jun 30 2010, 06:52 PM~17930481
> *More shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by FreDay_@Jun 30 2010, 10:24 AM~17926507
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by FreDay_@Jun 30 2010, 06:24 PM~17926507
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love the close ups !!


----------



## MAAANDO

Here is another


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by FreDay_@Jun 30 2010, 01:24 PM~17926507
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




GREAT PHOTO'S HOMIE


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jul 1 2010, 05:19 AM~17933671
> *Here is another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great image


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 1 2010, 10:20 AM~17934307
> *great image
> *


Thanks man. Im loving your flickr bro. Great stuff!


----------



## MikeS

2 more 


Roosje









Lonneke


----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Jun 30 2010, 06:52 PM~17930481
> *More shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :thumbsup: Almost feels like Im there at the beach :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DAWG

What do you guys use to clean the dust particles and what not that fly into the lens? Don't just want to wipe it with a cotton shirt and scratch it...


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Jul 1 2010, 06:56 PM~17940035
> *What do you guys use to clean the dust particles and what not that fly into the lens? Don't just want to wipe it with a cotton shirt and scratch it...
> *


i use a lens pen works real good. cost around $10


Lens Pen


----------



## 75_Monte

Great photos everyone. Keep them rolling.

Question for some of you photographers from New York. I will be staying in New York area this Sunday and staying for a few days. This is a family vacation & we would like to stay near central park or manhattan area. Any recommendations on hotels, good places to visit or shot, or areas to stay away from due to safety concerns. Any car shows going on in the area this weekend? Please PM me any recommendations or general info if you can. Thanks


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jul 1 2010, 04:53 PM~17937214
> *2 more
> Roosje
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonneke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These are bad ass! :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK

Shoot from yesterday


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 2 2010, 06:06 AM~17943357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot from yesterday
> *


Love the lighting!! I need to really invest and start learning more about lighting. or at least more on using natural light


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by FreDay_@Jun 30 2010, 10:21 AM~17926472
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: Badass photos!!


----------



## Wife-E

This is from a shoot yesterday...


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jul 2 2010, 07:16 AM~17943385
> *Love the lighting!! I need to really invest and start learning more about lighting. or at least more on using natural light
> *


one speedlight, a stand, umbrella adapter and umbrella/softbox. I would also invest in radio triggers and a weight for your light. Learn all you can to use one light. Also learn to use the sun as a light.


----------



## LD0GG

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@Jul 1 2010, 09:10 PM~17939728
> *:wow:  :thumbsup: Almost feels like Im there at the beach :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro! Hard to believe this picture was taken in Ohio haha.


----------



## Wife-E




----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 2 2010, 08:21 AM~17943411
> *one speedlight, a stand, umbrella adapter and umbrella/softbox. I would also invest in radio triggers and a weight for your light. Learn all you can to use one light. Also learn to use the sun as a light.
> *





I definitely need to get me some sand bags. My SB-600 fell twice already on the stand. Luckily nothing happened to it but some war scars. So YES...weight is a MUST!


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jul 2 2010, 02:01 PM~17946340
> *I definitely need to get me some sand bags. My SB-600 fell twice already on the stand. Luckily nothing happened to it but some war scars. So YES...weight is a MUST!
> *


My light fell yesterday and my softbox got screwed up.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 2 2010, 05:00 PM~17948323
> *My light fell yesterday and my softbox got screwed up.
> *


My beauty dish looks like an oval dish, lol. I think it's fell a couple of times.


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ




----------



## KABEL




----------



## BigPit903

These pictures were took with just a regular Canon digital camera. Not too good. Was just experimenting. I have recently purchased a Canon Rebel Xs. Photography is something I've always showed interest in. But its just a hobby not trying to make anything out of it. Any pointers would be appreciated!
































These were took with Canon rebel


----------



## BigPit903




----------



## Wife-E

Did a photoshoot for my club...I was happy with the results :biggrin:


----------



## frameoffz

I WENT TO THE STATE CAPITAL THE OTHER DAY AND GOT TO GO TO THE TOP WERE NOT TO MANY PEOPLE GO AND I ONLY HAD MY POINT AND SHOOT CAMERA


----------



## frameoffz




----------



## frameoffz




----------



## frameoffz

THESE PICS ARE FROM THE VERY TOP TOWER 









ALL THE PICS WERE BLURRY BUT THATS ALL I HAD


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jul 3 2010, 03:56 PM~17953661
> *Did a photoshoot for my club...I was happy with the results :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DId you do any editing to get the arched look or was it the lens? If its the lens what lens?


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 3 2010, 04:28 PM~17954406
> *DId you do any editing to get the arched look or was it the lens? If its the lens what lens?
> *


I used a wide angle lense for this shot since I was really close. Then I cropped it in really close as you can see the black lense around the picture. Like this one.


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ




----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## 96_impalass




----------



## 96_impalass




----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jul 1 2010, 04:19 AM~17933671
> *Here is another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jul 4 2010, 02:36 PM~17959787
> *
> *


x2 I hadnt seen that one, I really really like it.....


----------



## Wife-E




----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

Nikon D3000

Still trying to figure out how to use it.

I'm shooting in Manual, and I messed with the settings a bit.

























































































Marlins stadium


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jul 4 2010, 03:06 PM~17959884
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jul 4 2010, 03:06 PM~17959884
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: nice work that shit sick :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970

A few shots of my club members rides :biggrin:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jul 4 2010, 07:31 PM~17960870
> *few of my club members rides :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool shots


----------



## carsofabq




----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by carsofabq+Jul 4 2010, 04:15 PM~17960135-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-INTRUDERS_PHXAZ_@Jul 4 2010, 05:16 PM~17960374
> *:wow: nice work that shit sick :thumbsup:
> *


:0 Thanks guys....that was my first real shoot I was really happy with. :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jul 5 2010, 12:43 AM~17961694
> *cool shots
> *


Thank you!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jul 4 2010, 04:06 PM~17959884
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



very very well executed!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 2 2010, 08:21 AM~17943411
> *one speedlight, a stand, umbrella adapter and umbrella/softbox. I would also invest in radio triggers and a weight for your light. Learn all you can to use one light. Also learn to use the sun as a light.
> *


any good site where we can read up and learn online?


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jul 5 2010, 09:21 AM~17963452
> *very very well executed!
> *


 :0 :wow: Thanks very much Tony :biggrin: Thanks to everyone on here! Being on here the little time I have, I have learned alot from each person posting their work. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by FreDay_@Jun 30 2010, 10:21 AM~17926472
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jun 28 2010, 11:54 PM~17913983
> *from a shoot I did at the end of May
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 28 2010, 07:20 PM~17911161
> *A shot from the other night :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shot Homie


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jun 29 2010, 03:20 AM~17911161
> *A shot from the other night :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 5 2010, 10:21 AM~17963453
> *any good site where we can read up and learn online?
> *


strobist.com
lightenupandshoot.com
flickr.com


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jul 4 2010, 10:44 PM~17961700
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


baddass


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jul 4 2010, 07:31 PM~17960870
> *A few shots of my club members rides :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pics


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jun 29 2010, 11:03 PM~17923667
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A recent shoot
> *


baddass


----------



## crookedthoughts

]


----------



## carsofabq




----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by macgyver_@Jul 5 2010, 09:36 PM~17967819
> *nice pics
> *


Thank you!


----------



## eastlos76cadi

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jul 6 2010, 06:38 AM~17971401
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shot carsofabq


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 5 2010, 09:32 PM~17967765
> *strobist.com
> lightenupandshoot.com
> flickr.com
> *


 :thumbsup: thank you


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 4 2010, 05:15 PM~17959915
> *Nikon D3000
> 
> Still trying to figure out how to use it.
> 
> I'm shooting in Manual, and I messed with the settings a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marlins stadium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE!!!!

Really makes me wanna go fishing! Been wanting to for a while. Think I'm gonna need to REAL soon!


----------



## LD0GG

I should have used a tripod for this one, I could have probably set the fstop higher. It would have been a little bit sharper.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jul 4 2010, 03:06 PM~17959884
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn these are nice!!!! :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jul 4 2010, 07:31 PM~17960870
> *A few shots of my club members rides :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these are clean bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 6 2010, 05:07 PM~17976065
> *damn these are nice!!!! :wow:
> *


 :wow: :wow: Thanks alot!! I just keep trying and trying and it looks like I am achieving :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jul 6 2010, 07:21 PM~17976718
> *:wow:  :wow: Thanks alot!! I just keep trying and trying and it looks like I am achieving  :biggrin:
> *


you're doing great


----------



## Affiliated_Lady

Great Pictures!


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 6 2010, 07:08 PM~17976072
> *these are clean bro!  :thumbsup:
> *


Apreciate that Big Mando!


----------



## mxcn_roc

Who is going to be at Hawaiian Gardens show this Sunday? :dunno:


----------



## My95Fleety

Just want to share these pics I took. Not sure if they are good.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jul 6 2010, 09:40 PM~17979099
> *Who is going to be at Hawaiian Gardens show this Sunday?  :dunno:
> *


I'll be there Carlos. You coming? :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 6 2010, 10:54 PM~17979908
> *I'll be there Carlos. You coming?  :biggrin:
> *


Yep. :thumbsup:


----------



## LD0GG

I got a question for you guys. For night shots do you use Av or Tv mode? I want to get the sharpest picture possible. I locked the ISO at 100 and used a tripod with Tv mode. Afterwards I thought it might have been better to use manual or av so I could stop down the apeture a little bit to like 6 instead or 3.5 or 4 because it's not as sharp wide open. With a longer exposure time. 

Would you do it this way? or just leave it in Tv mode?


----------



## downlowcali

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Jul 7 2010, 05:51 AM~17981134
> *I got a question for you guys.  For night shots do you use Av or Tv mode?  I want to get the sharpest picture possible.  I locked the ISO at 100 and used a tripod with Tv mode.  Afterwards I thought it might have been better to use manual or av so I could stop down the apeture a little bit to like 6 instead or 3.5 or 4 because it's not as sharp wide open.  With a longer exposure time.
> 
> Would you do it this way? or just leave it in Tv mode?
> *


Shoot everything in M


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc+Jul 6 2010, 08:40 PM~17979099-->
> 
> 
> 
> Who is going to be at Hawaiian Gardens show this Sunday?  :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 09:54 PM~17979908
> *I'll be there Carlos. You coming?  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mxcn_roc_@Jul 6 2010, 10:04 PM~17979997
> *Yep.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: 

ill be there too, see you guys there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ese Caqui




----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Jul 7 2010, 09:46 AM~17981567
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jul 1 2010, 07:19 AM~17933671
> *Here is another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REALLY NICE PHOTO HOMIE!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Jul 6 2010, 09:31 PM~17979653
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Anymore pics of that blue Caprice? :cheesy:


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 7 2010, 10:39 AM~17982744
> *Anymore pics of that blue Caprice?  :cheesy:
> *


I have a few more. I think they are really bad though. I believe I had the ISO really high, and they came out to bright/white!  I will post them later as soon as I get a chance, just so you can see more. I really liked what they did with that caprice!


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Jul 7 2010, 10:54 AM~17983233
> *I have a few more. I think they are really bad though. I believe I had the ISO really high, and they came out to bright/white!    I will post them later as soon as I get a chance, just so you can see more. I really liked what they did with that caprice!
> *


uffin: :thumbsup: Thanks!


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jun 10 2010, 10:26 PM~17755573
> *I think I cheated and used Provok's edit...lol.  I messed with it for a few minutes.  I just noticed a few things I missed after I posted it, but I'm not gonna go fix it, lol!  I made her boobs a little bigger, waist a little smaller, but a lil bigger, stomach a little flatter, I think I might have reshaped her nose a little.... and a couple more little things.  I never do that type of stuff to my pics but I thought I would have some fun photo-choppin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


real nice,, can you post a few pics of latinas getting corn cobbed in the ass? :wowor favor


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Jul 7 2010, 03:27 PM~17983426
> *real nice,, can you post a few pics of latinas getting corn cobbed in the ass? :wowor favor
> *


Wrong place for that. :uh:


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 6 2010, 07:07 PM~17977238
> *you're doing great
> *


:biggrin: Thanks Provok!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jul 6 2010, 06:21 PM~17976718
> *:wow:  :wow: Thanks alot!! I just keep trying and trying and it looks like I am achieving  :biggrin:
> *



yes you are. keep up the great work!


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 7 2010, 10:39 AM~17982744
> *Anymore pics of that blue Caprice?  :cheesy:
> *


Here you go. I know the pics suck, sorry!.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Jul 7 2010, 02:56 PM~17985255
> *Here you go. I know the pics suck, sorry!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Daaaaaaamn! That bubble is clean! 91 or 92? Is the owner a friend or in your club? Don't worry about the pics man... They came out coo...  :thumbsup: Thanks 95Fleety!


----------



## BIG DAWG

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 1 2010, 08:11 PM~17940141
> *i use a lens pen works real good. cost around $10
> Lens Pen
> *


Good looking out Mando, I'll have to order one.


----------



## LD0GG

Night shot, kit lens and tripod.


----------



## mr.fisheye

*JUST SOME RANDOM NIGHT SHOTS ROM AROUND NEW MEXICO...FUCKIN WITH SHUTTER SPEEDS ETC*


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 7 2010, 05:11 PM~17985924
> *Daaaaaaamn!  That bubble is clean!  91 or 92?  Is the owner a friend or in your club?  Don't worry about the pics man... They came out coo...  :thumbsup: Thanks 95Fleety!
> *


no he's not a club member. Actually that was the first time I saw that car out. It had no plaque and the owner wasnt around when I was taking the pics. I'm sure if you post one of the pics in the Vegas forum someone will know who it belongs to!


----------



## BIGMIKE

from a sweet 16 about a month ago


----------



## SICK SHOTS

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 7 2010, 08:00 PM~17987473
> *JUST SOME RANDOM NIGHT SHOTS ROM AROUND NEW MEXICO...FUCKIN WITH SHUTTER SPEEDS ETC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :thumbsup: Damn bro, nice pix !!!


----------



## SICK SHOTS

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jul 7 2010, 11:18 PM~17989674
> *from a sweet 16 about a month ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good Job Big Mike !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SICK SHOTS

_& his newest toy..._


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE+Jul 7 2010, 11:18 PM~17989674-->
> 
> 
> 
> from a sweet 16 about a month ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SICK SHOTS_@Jul 8 2010, 12:00 AM~17989905
> *& his newest toy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Awesome Photos Fellas


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 7 2010, 08:00 PM~17987473
> *JUST SOME RANDOM NIGHT SHOTS ROM AROUND NEW MEXICO...FUCKIN WITH SHUTTER SPEEDS ETC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass pics bro, the colors are amazing :wow:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Jul 7 2010, 10:08 PM~17989614
> *no he's not a club member. Actually that was the first time I saw that car out. It had no plaque and the owner wasnt around when I was taking the pics. I'm sure if you post one of the pics in the Vegas forum someone will know who it belongs to!
> *


Cool... I'll try that. Thanks again man! :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES+Jul 7 2010, 12:38 PM~17982338-->
> 
> 
> 
> REALLY NICE PHOTO HOMIE!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Puro!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.fisheye_@Jul 7 2010, 11:00 PM~17987473
> *JUST SOME RANDOM NIGHT SHOTS ROM AROUND NEW MEXICO...FUCKIN WITH SHUTTER SPEEDS ETC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These are bad ass Fisheye!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

Following in the steps of some of you folks, I might buy a used fisheye from Craigslist. What should I look out for when examining the lens (aside from the obvious; scratches, nicks, etc)? 

Thanks.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

BTW, I tried out a Nikon 24-70mm lens......that was nice. I'd love to get one of those.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 8 2010, 04:21 PM~17993880
> *Following in the steps of some of you folks, I might buy a used fisheye from Craigslist. What should I look out for when examining the lens (aside from the obvious; scratches, nicks, etc)?
> 
> Thanks.
> *


DUST! signs of wear...


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jul 8 2010, 12:54 PM~17994199
> *DUST! signs of wear...
> *


Thanks. I'll check for that too.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jul 7 2010, 11:18 PM~17989674
> *from a sweet 16 about a month ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 8 2010, 06:53 PM~17995349
> *Thanks. I'll check for that too.
> *


Also, MOLD!!!!

Seriously, I found mold in some zoom lenses. Specially the sigma's


----------



## jack the cunt

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jul 4 2010, 06:31 PM~17960870
> *A few shots of my club members rides :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_Ryde

> _Originally posted by crookedthoughts_@Jul 5 2010, 08:31 PM~17969113
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> *


are you from glendale? pretty sure ive seen this car around


----------



## MR GREGGO




----------



## MR GREGGO

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jul 1 2010, 05:19 AM~17933671
> *Here is another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## FreDay

Canon EF-S 10-22mm lens is fun sometimes


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by FreDay_@Jul 10 2010, 09:04 AM~18009234
> *Canon EF-S 10-22mm lens is fun sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by FreDay_@Jul 10 2010, 07:04 AM~18009234
> *Canon EF-S 10-22mm lens is fun sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great shot freday!

Great shots everyone.Keep this topic going.


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by mr. lahey_@Jul 9 2010, 10:44 PM~18007178
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks MR.


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by FreDay_@Jul 10 2010, 06:04 AM~18009234
> *Canon EF-S 10-22mm lens is fun sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jul 9 2010, 04:58 AM~18000608
> *Also, MOLD!!!!
> 
> Seriously, I found mold in some zoom lenses. Specially the sigma's
> *


 :wow: I might have to take you with me for the inspect.


----------



## El Volo

Guys, if you're shooting a wedding, DON'T do this... Poor cameras :tears:

:wow:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 10 2010, 07:12 PM~18012763
> *Guys, if you're shooting a wedding, DON'T do this... Poor cameras :tears:
> *


saw that the other day. sux


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 10 2010, 07:12 PM~18012763
> *Guys, if you're shooting a wedding, DON'T do this... Poor cameras :tears:
> 
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Good find volo .Feel bad for that photographer .It hurt me to watch them cameras and lens in that water "ouch" lol


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Jul 10 2010, 09:35 PM~18013674
> *Good find volo .Feel bad for that photographer .It hurt me to watch them cameras and lens in that water "ouch" lol
> *


  reminds me of my last trip to disneyland...


splash mountain fried my good canon


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by FreDay_@Jul 10 2010, 06:04 AM~18009234
> *Canon EF-S 10-22mm lens is fun sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wicked Shot :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 96_impalass

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 10 2010, 07:12 PM~18012763
> *Guys, if you're shooting a wedding, DON'T do this... Poor cameras :tears:
> 
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats sucks


----------



## LD0GG

Some one's I liked from car show this Saturday.


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 10 2010, 07:12 PM~18012763
> *Guys, if you're shooting a wedding, DON'T do this... Poor cameras :tears:
> 
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Yeah - a videographer friend of mine emailed that to me last week and that CHIT is funny. I know a photographer here in town that something similar like this happened to her as she was photographing the groom and his groomsmen walking to the ceremony site and fell into some sort of water as well. She sent out a massive email a few days later to a lot of photographers advising them all take a spare set of clothes with them when they go photographing a wedding for you never know if you need to change throughout the day. She was wet the rest of the day/evening after that particular incident.

t


----------



## 72 kutty

One of the shots from a shoot this weekend...MMA Fighter...


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 11 2010, 09:15 PM~18020883
> *One of the shots from a shoot this weekend...MMA Fighter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Kutty! Freddy was telling me about the shoot last night.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 11 2010, 09:15 PM~18020883
> *One of the shots from a shoot this weekend...MMA Fighter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


feelin it dog....clean as shit :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

First time out with my Alien Bee lighting.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 11 2010, 10:10 PM~18021379
> *First time out with my Alien Bee lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Welcome to the Alien Bee club....  How many did you get?


----------



## 72 kutty

Another shot...


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 11 2010, 10:29 PM~18021498
> *Welcome to the Alien Bee club....   How many did you get?
> *


I got three 1600's. I've put the purchase off long enough. Twotonz finally convinced me to pull the trigger when he was down here a couple of weeks ago. I've got alot to learn...


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 11 2010, 10:38 PM~18021554
> *I got three 1600's. I've put the purchase off long enough. Twotonz finally convinced me to pull the trigger when he was down here a couple of weeks ago. I've got alot to learn...
> *



Damn all 1600's, good shit. I was talked out of buying all 1600's, sometimes too much power. I have 4 800's and 1 1600. You'll definitely love them. Have a blast bro...your work is already amazing but now you'll be able to get shots that you wouldn't normally be able to get.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 11 2010, 10:46 PM~18021599
> *Damn all 1600's, good shit. I was talked out of buying all 1600's, sometimes too much power.  I have 4 800's and 1 1600.  You'll definitely love them.  Have a blast bro...your work is already amazing but now you'll be able to get shots that you wouldn't normally be able to get.
> *


I was going to buy two 800s and one 1600 but I figured if I spend the money now I won't have to later. They sure do have some power though! Thanks very much, means alot coming from you.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 11 2010, 10:50 PM~18021625
> *I was going to buy two 800s and one 1600 but I figured if I spend the money now I won't have to later. They sure do have some power though! Thanks very much, means alot coming from you.
> *



Same thing I was thinking...I was told to only buy one and learn with that one. I bought 4 my first purchase....  I'm still learning every time I shoot.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED




----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 12 2010, 01:10 AM~18021379
> *First time out with my Alien Bee lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats Jae! Great stuff!
Did you get any Cybersyncs?


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jul 12 2010, 05:48 AM~18023016
> *Congrats Jae! Great stuff!
> Did you get any Cybersyncs?
> *


Thanks MAAANDO! Yes, I bought Cybersyncs and Vagabond II's.


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Jul 11 2010, 02:12 AM~18012763
> *Guys, if you're shooting a wedding, DON'T do this... Poor cameras :tears:
> 
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's not as sad as being in Amsterdam and losing the World Cup finals. 


Post pics later.


----------



## LD0GG

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jul 12 2010, 10:54 AM~18023539
> *That's not as sad as being in Amsterdam and losing the World Cup finals.
> Post pics later.
> 
> 
> *


Tough break.. I was pulling for the Dutch.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 11 2010, 10:10 PM~18021379
> *First time out with my Alien Bee lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man im gonna have to get me some of those...i use continuous lighting alot, but i dont like um no more...


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 11 2010, 10:10 PM~18021379
> *First time out with my Alien Bee lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye+Jul 12 2010, 08:56 AM~18023947-->
> 
> 
> 
> man im gonna have to get me some of those...i use continuous lighting alot, but i dont like um no more...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great products and customer service! Congrats on the September Cover Feature! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Nasty_@Jul 12 2010, 09:42 AM~18024221
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Thanks friend! Appreciate it!


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 12 2010, 12:15 PM~18025367
> *Great products and customer service! Congrats on the September Cover Feature!  :biggrin:
> 
> *


Thanks Jae...im super excited Joe trusted me with the Cover on my First feature shoot for LRM....but it turned out good i was happy lol....also got a feature in that issue as well :biggrin: thanks for the love bro and co-signing on a mofo..... i got all the drinks for you when i go to cali in the near future lol  :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 11 2010, 10:10 PM~18021379
> *First time out with my Alien Bee lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by FreDay_@Jul 10 2010, 06:04 AM~18009234
> *Canon EF-S 10-22mm lens is fun sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 12 2010, 06:54 PM~18027630
> *Thanks Jae...im super excited Joe trusted me with the Cover on my First feature shoot for LRM....but it turned out good i was happy lol....also got a feature in that issue as well  :biggrin: thanks for the love bro and co-signing on a mofo..... i got all the drinks for you when i go to cali in the near future lol    :biggrin:
> *



Mr "FISHEYE" ... 

:thumbsup: Great Job on the cover - I just got mine in the mail today :yes:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Jul 12 2010, 04:53 PM~18028213
> *Mr "FISHEYE"  ...
> 
> :thumbsup: Great Job on the cover - I just got mine in the mail today :yes:
> *



Scan it...I want to see.... :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Jul 12 2010, 04:53 PM~18028213
> *Mr "FISHEYE"  ...
> 
> :thumbsup: Great Job on the cover - I just got mine in the mail today :yes:
> *


Thank you homie....ive only seen it thru pic messages  ....i check the mail every 15 minutes.... and driven to every place in NM that sells mags...still aint got it yet!! lol Glad you liked it man.....i was nervous how it was going to come out! , but from what i saw it looked pretty dope lol.....i did the 59 rag feature in there to :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 12 2010, 05:31 PM~18028570
> *Scan it...I want to see.... :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO...ME TOO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

:biggrin: gimmie a sec ... :yes:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Jul 12 2010, 06:01 PM~18028886
> *:biggrin: gimmie a sec ... :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: hno:


----------



## nobueno




----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 12 2010, 06:51 PM~18029315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: 
Hell yeah...looks better than on my phone...thanks Jae!!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 12 2010, 06:51 PM~18029315
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

:angry: OK maybe that was a bit' longer than a sec :biggrin: 

BUT 


here we go ...

Part 1


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Part 2


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Part 3


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Jul 12 2010, 06:57 PM~18029390
> *:angry:  OK maybe that was a bit' longer than a sec  :biggrin:
> 
> BUT
> here we go ...
> 
> Part 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS DOG...I AINT EVEN SEEN THESE YET LMOA.... :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Sorry ... I haven't used my scanner much ... 

Sorry it looks like ass - I don't know the settings of the scanner. My scans don't do your shots justice!


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Jul 12 2010, 07:02 PM~18029449
> *Sorry ... I haven't used my scanner much ...
> 
> Sorry it looks like ass - I don't know the settings of the scanner. My scans don't do your shots justice!
> *


NO WORRIES HMIE...I APPRECIATE THIS MAN...AND THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE :happysad:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 12 2010, 09:59 PM~18029424
> *THANKS DOG...I AINT EVEN SEEN THESE YET LMOA.... :biggrin:  :wow:
> *



:worship: anytime :yes:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Jul 12 2010, 07:03 PM~18029466
> *:worship:  anytime  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

*RECENT ONE I LIKED*


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 12 2010, 10:03 PM~18029463
> *NO WORRIES HMIE...I APPRECIATE THIS MAN...AND THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE :happysad:
> *



Shit I'm amongst greatness; It's my pleasure ... :yes:

If I was so slow wit' it - I would post up everyone's !!! 

The 59 you did in the dark is wicked as well! 

Mr. Tonz, Mr. Bueno, Mr. Valencia, Mr. Vargas, Mr. Gordon all rocked it!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: CURBSIDEimagery, *HUSTLE_HARDER_63*, nobueno, osorivera48



When's the story gonna be done on this one ^^^^

hno: Can't wait for it :yes:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Jul 12 2010, 07:10 PM~18029545
> *Shit I'm amongst greatness; It's my pleasure ... :yes:
> 
> If I was so slow wit' it - I would post up everyone's !!!
> 
> The 59 you did in the dark is wicked as well!
> 
> Mr. Tonz, Mr. Bueno, Mr. Valencia, Mr. Vargas, Mr. Gordon all rocked it!
> *


Shit i aint as good as them dog.... but thanks for the Love ....but i got my own indoor studio now...so with a year in there, ill feel more confident bout my studio stuff man.....i feel great bout location shoots  studio was more challenging than i thought


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 12 2010, 10:16 PM~18029593
> *Shit i aint as good as them dog.... but thanks for the Love ....but i got my own indoor studio now...so with a year in there, ill feel more confident bout my studio stuff man.....i feel great bout location shoots    studio was more challenging than i thought
> *



I understand; BUT realize you were recognized by some & I'm sure referred by some 
to not only be between the pages - but got a cover .... That's an acomplishment my friend - relish in that for a sec! :yes:

I'd love to get there some day - having a studio would be great ... :thumbsup:

Best Wishes & Luck with the studio ... I have no doubt you'll dial into it in no time!


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Jul 12 2010, 07:22 PM~18029654
> *I understand; BUT realize you were recognized by some & I'm sure referred by some
> to not only be between the pages - but got a cover .... That's an acomplishment my friend - relish in that for a sec! :yes:
> 
> I'd love to get there some day - having a studio would be great ... :thumbsup:
> 
> Best Wishes & Luck with the studio ... I have no doubt you'll dial into it in no time!
> *


your right homie....when my homie sent me that cover pic on my phone...i got a little choked up.....dog we been building cars at our shop (Vanderslicecustoms) we've build 5 world champions cars....but when i got cover for my pix bro....it meant so much to me man.....i feel very blessed bro. thanks for making me pull my head out of my ass.....FUCK IT I GOT THE COVER!!!! WOOOO WHOOOOO LOL
but people who know me, know im very humble.....but i wanna get better, if you dont constantly evolve, your done...in pic's, car building...what ever!! so you aint seen the last of Fish!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 12 2010, 10:29 PM~18029696
> *your right homie....when my homie sent me that cover pic on my phone...i got a little choked up.....dog we been building cars at our shop (Vanderslicecustoms) we've build 5 world champions cars....but when i got cover for my pix bro....it meant so much to me man.....i feel very blessed bro. thanks for making me pull my head out of my ass.....FUCK IT I GOT THE COVER!!!! WOOOO WHOOOOO LOL
> but people who know me, know im very humble.....but i wanna get better, if you dont constantly evolve, your done...in pic's, car building...what ever!! so you aint seen the last of Fish!! :biggrin:
> *



( this is my alter ego )

I didn't mean that in a negative homie ... I took your statement as being humble & nothing more impressive than that to me :yes:
I just meant relish in the fact that you got in there & jus like building cars ( it's a milestone ) & relish in what you achieved ... 

Cause I've been on the other side of the lens jus as you have :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jul 12 2010, 07:43 PM~18029858
> *( this is my alter ego )
> 
> I didn't mean that in a negative homie ... I took your statement as being humble & nothing more impressive than that to me :yes:
> I just meant relish in the fact that you got in there & jus like building cars ( it's a milestone ) & relish in what you achieved ...
> 
> Cause I've been on the other side of the lens jus as you have :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


na i know you didnt homie.... i appreciate the love homie....keep kickin ass on the pix and cars homie.....

WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO IT... WE ALL ONE FAMILY.....WE MIGHT COMPETE WITH EACHOTHER IN PIX AND BUILDING CARS....BUT KNOW THIS, I WILL SLAP A MOFO IN THE MOUTH IF THEY DISREPSECTED ANYONE OF MY LOWRIDING FAMILY!! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

*Jae Bueno...here ya go man, this is my studio...its nothing all fancy but it works....i built the stage from scratch, got continus lighting and strobe......but if you do studio....MUST be strobe, lesson learned had to change it up mid shoot *

















































*KNIGHTSTALKER CAME THRU FOR MY OCT CENTERFOLD SHOOT FOR LRM*


----------



## Felon801

:biggrin:


----------



## Wife-E

Here's my boy, just turned 2 and is already hopping his car. I loved this picture so I thought I would share :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Jul 12 2010, 07:12 PM~18029561
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: CURBSIDEimagery, HUSTLE_HARDER_63, nobueno, osorivera48
> When's the story gonna be done on this one ^^^^
> 
> hno: Can't wait for it :yes:
> *


YOU AND ME BOTH :dunno: THEY WERE BLOWING ME UP BEFORE IT WAS DONE NOW ONLY LOVE I GET IS FROM THE PEOPLE FANS AND OG'S :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jul 12 2010, 09:29 PM~18031297
> *Here's my boy, just turned 2 and is already hopping his car. I loved this picture so I thought I would share  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: AWESOME pic!!


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 12 2010, 08:05 PM~18030152
> *Jae Bueno...here ya go man, this is my studio...its nothing all fancy but it works....i built the stage from scratch, got continus lighting and strobe......but if you do studio....MUST be strobe, lesson learned had to change it up mid shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KNIGHTSTALKER CAME THRU FOR MY OCT CENTERFOLD SHOOT FOR LRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's it, I'm building one in my studio too.... that shit is tight!!!!

Can you explain a little on how you made the cyclorama? I want to make one for my studio.


----------



## drasticbean

*i havent taken a pic in about 2-3 months.... :tears: :tears: :tears: 

BUT i'm about to dust off the lens this weekend........ :biggrin: :biggrin: 

by the way great pics everyone ...

mr.fisheye.-------------* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 12 2010, 09:31 PM~18031316
> *:biggrin: AWESOME pic!!
> *


Thanks!! :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 12 2010, 09:05 PM~18030152
> *Jae Bueno...here ya go man, this is my studio...its nothing all fancy but it works....i built the stage from scratch, got continus lighting and strobe......but if you do studio....MUST be strobe, lesson learned had to change it up mid shoot
> 
> 
> KNIGHTSTALKER CAME THRU FOR MY OCT CENTERFOLD SHOOT FOR LRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 12 2010, 09:53 PM~18031561
> *That's it, I'm building my own studio too.... that shit is tight!!!!
> 
> Can you explain a little on how you made the cyclorama? I want to make one for my studio.
> *


x2, I just showed my husband and said Make it happen!! He said ya right if I had that space I would build my garage for cars!! :angry: dam it!! :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jul 12 2010, 09:56 PM~18031610
> *x2, I just showed my husband and said Make it happen!! He said ya right if I had that space I would build my garage for cars!!  :angry: dam it!! :biggrin:
> *



Shit I'm gonna sell the car so I can get more photo equipment and build one, lol


----------



## GRS-HPR

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jul 13 2010, 02:29 PM~18031297
> *Here's my boy, just turned 2 and is already hopping his car. I loved this picture so I thought I would share  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love it look at the 2nd pic says he wants to hit back bumper when hes older :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

Great stuff everyone! And Congrats MR. Fisheye! :thumbsup:


----------



## Stickz

I'm glad this topic is still alive! Good work fellas!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Jul 12 2010, 07:10 PM~18029545
> *Shit I'm amongst greatness; It's my pleasure ... :yes:
> 
> If I was so slow wit' it - I would post up everyone's !!!
> 
> The 59 you did in the dark is wicked as well!
> 
> Mr. Tonz, Mr. Bueno, Mr. Valencia, Mr. Vargas, Mr. Gordon all rocked it!
> *


Thanks! I really like this issue, then again I like every issue! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 12 2010, 07:10 PM~18029543
> *RECENT ONE I LIKED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick! I wish we had blues skies that like more often here in LA.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 12 2010, 08:05 PM~18030152
> *Jae Bueno...here ya go man, this is my studio...its nothing all fancy but it works....i built the stage from scratch, got continus lighting and strobe......but if you do studio....MUST be strobe, lesson learned had to change it up mid shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KNIGHTSTALKER CAME THRU FOR MY OCT CENTERFOLD SHOOT FOR LRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow! I am jealous! Very, very cool! :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jul 12 2010, 09:29 PM~18031297
> *Here's my boy, just turned 2 and is already hopping his car. I loved this picture so I thought I would share  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great captures Sarah!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jul 12 2010, 09:31 PM~18031315
> *YOU AND ME BOTH :dunno: THEY WERE BLOWING ME UP BEFORE IT WAS DONE NOW ONLY LOVE I GET IS FROM THE PEOPLE FANS AND OG'S :biggrin:
> *


Let's do it like we talked about on Sunday! :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 12 2010, 09:54 PM~18031578
> *i havent taken a pic in about 2-3 months.... :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> BUT i'm about to dust off the lens this weekend........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> by the way great pics everyone ...
> 
> mr.fisheye.------------- :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah buddy! Only a few more days! :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

Imperials Show


----------



## dm2009

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Jul 13 2010, 12:03 AM~18032417
> *love it look at the 2nd pic says he wants to hit back bumper when hes older :biggrin:
> *



Very cute pic! Well you know what they say like father like son.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Jul 13 2010, 05:55 AM~18033205-->
> 
> 
> 
> Great stuff everyone! And Congrats MR. Fisheye! :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Mando, i appreciate it man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2010, 06:56 AM~18033461
> *Sick! I wish we had blues skies that like more often here in LA.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> we hit or miss out here bro...we can go thru all 4 seasons in 24hrs....sun, rain snow, wind....fuckin locusts you name it :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Jul 13 2010, 06:58 AM~18033470
> *Wow! I am jealous! Very, very cool!  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro, it was along time coming man....i just saod fuck it.....and went for it, me and another photographer use it..... so it makes it easy to pay the lease etc, he uses it for reg stuff, family portraits, grad pix etc....i use it for lowrider, car, and model stuff


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 12 2010, 09:53 PM~18031561
> *That's it, I'm building one in my studio too.... that shit is tight!!!!
> 
> Can you explain a little on how you made the cyclorama? I want to make one for my studio.
> *


Kutty what up brotha.....

cyclorama....was a bitch bro but worked out great.....basically your gonna wanna build the "ribs" or supports to support the bent and curve (look to the left of the stage in one of the pix).....every foot or so i put one....then get that real thin wood like 1/4 inch...it bends real easy....and curve it to the supports and screw it in

now the hard part, depending on your studio size etc.....there will be a corner somewhere...if it is long enough you can put up just one wall or like mine i had space challenges....so i had to use 2 walls and connect them at the corner.......i basically fiberglassed the bottom corner cove, thats was the only way i could figure it out man...wood would not work on that corner....so just glassed it....put filler over, sanded, repeat repeat till you get it the way you want 

felt like we were building a car at the shop lol

i have pix of the process somewhere, let me dig um up and ill post it man :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg

Reagan Library


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 12 2010, 07:10 PM~18029543
> *RECENT ONE I LIKED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shot Homie


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 13 2010, 01:02 PM~18036262
> *Kutty what up brotha.....
> 
> cyclorama....was a bitch bro but worked out great.....basically your gonna wanna build the "ribs" or supports to support the bent and curve (look to the left of the stage in one of the pix).....every foot or so i put one....then get that real thin wood like 1/4 inch...it bends real easy....and curve it to the supports and screw it in
> 
> now the hard part, depending on your studio size etc.....there will be a corner somewhere...if it is long enough you can put up just one wall or like mine i had space challenges....so i had to use 2 walls and connect them at the corner.......i basically fiberglassed the bottom corner cove, thats was the only way i could figure it out man...wood would not work on that corner....so just glassed it....put filler over, sanded, repeat repeat till you get it the way you want
> 
> felt like we were building a car at the shop lol
> 
> i have pix of the process somewhere, let me dig um up and ill post it man  :biggrin:
> *



Right on...thanks! I'm definitely going to have to look into it. My studio is 1,000 sq feet so I think it might be just enough for one car. OR I look for a bigger studio....


----------



## visiongee

I use a canon 40d I have a few lenses put I guess you just get what you need.
most def a wide angle for rides maybe add something with some zoom.
Look anto a lense that can go from wide angle to a little zoom I think would be Ideal.
I know it sounds stupid but look it up There are some lenses made for this they will cost more.and REMEMBER bro Very seldom is it the arrow more time than none its really the archer. SAMYS camera is a great place. GOOD LUCK G.


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye+Jul 12 2010, 10:51 PM~18029967-->
> 
> 
> 
> na i know you didnt homie.... i appreciate the love homie....keep kickin ass on the pix and cars homie.....
> 
> WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO IT... WE ALL ONE FAMILY.....WE MIGHT COMPETE WITH EACHOTHER IN PIX AND BUILDING CARS....BUT KNOW THIS, I WILL SLAP A MOFO IN THE MOUTH IF THEY DISREPSECTED ANYONE OF MY LOWRIDING FAMILY!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: I jus wanted to make sure no misunderstandings, or thoughts of disrespect were coming from this way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2010, 12:31 AM~18031315
> *YOU AND ME BOTH :dunno: THEY WERE BLOWING ME UP BEFORE IT WAS DONE NOW ONLY LOVE I GET IS FROM THE PEOPLE FANS AND OG'S
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^ I'm sure it's right around the corner ... ^^^
> 
> vvvv :0 Looka' there .... :cheesy: vvv
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2010, 10:12 AM~18033537
> *Let's do it like we talked about on Sunday!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2010, 12:54 AM~18031578
> *i havent taken a pic in about 2-3 months....
> 
> BUT i'm about to dust off the lens this weekend........
> 
> by the way great pics everyone ...
> 
> mr.fisheye.------------- :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mr. Bean, would you happen to be going to the WESTSIDE picnic on the 31st would ya'?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2010, 03:03 AM~18032417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love it look at the 2nd pic says he wants to hit back bumper when hes older
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know GRS HPR, what do you think - looks like bumper in 1 lick to me :biggrin:
> 
> great capture Sarah :yes:
> Your 2 shots say so much to me ...
> The future / The next generation / The beginning's or where it all started / A legacy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2010, 09:42 AM~18033391
> *I'm glad this topic is still alive! Good work fellas!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any new shot's? Ain't seen you in a minute!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TopDogg_@Jul 13 2010, 04:17 PM~18036381
> *Reagan Library
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 
:thumbsup:
:yes:


----------



## nobueno

I shot the cover and accompanying feature for the August issue of DUB Magazine. I also have a feature in the issue on Los Angeles' Ghost Motorsports. It will be on newsstands in a couple of weeks.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty+Jul 13 2010, 05:51 PM~18038865-->
> 
> 
> 
> Right on...thanks!  I'm definitely going to have to look into it.  My studio is 1,000 sq feet so I think it might be just enough for one car.  OR I look for a bigger studio....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> word man....mine is 2600sqft......but the part i use dont take up nearly all of it...good luck man
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Jul 13 2010, 07:58 PM~18040252
> *I shot the cover and accompanying feature for the August issue of DUB Magazine. I also have a feature in the issue on Los Angeles' Ghost Motorsports. It will be on newsstands in a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMMMMMMM :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: DOPE JAE, LIKE ALWAYS!!!!


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## Twotonz

Im going to have to go back a few pages to catch up.....here is one from a few weeks ago


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by MikeS+Jul 1 2010, 01:53 PM~17937214-->
> 
> 
> 
> 2 more
> Roosje
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonneke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good stuff homie
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG DAWG_@Jul 1 2010, 06:56 PM~17940035
> *What do you guys use to clean the dust particles and what not that fly into the lens? Don't just want to wipe it with a cotton shirt and scratch it...
> *


same thing I use to clean my glasses.....my shirt......  I know its bad


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by PROVOK+Jul 2 2010, 06:06 AM~17943357-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot from yesterday
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice lighting Provok
> <!--QuoteBegin-SouthsideLife_@Jul 2 2010, 01:01 PM~17946340
> *I definitely need to get me some sand bags. My SB-600 fell twice already on the stand. Luckily nothing happened to it but some war scars. So YES...weight is a MUST!
> *


I did a shoot on Sunday in Salinas and the wind caught the umbrella and knocked over one of my lights and I had a 10lb bag on it.....luckly it wasnt by the car


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 2 2010, 06:04 PM~17948690
> *My beauty dish looks like an oval dish, lol.  I think it's fell a couple of times.
> *


my beauty dish aka bbq lid aka webber fell a few times as well and I took a rubber mallet to it and looks like new.....well except for the dings from the rubber mallet :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by INTRUDERS_PHXAZ_@Jul 2 2010, 06:04 PM~17948691
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice color on the first one and nice girl on the last one


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jul 4 2010, 03:06 PM~17959884
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice ones girl


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jul 4 2010, 07:31 PM~17960870
> *A few shots of my club members rides :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean shots


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Jul 7 2010, 06:29 PM~17986626
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Night shot, kit lens and tripod.
> *


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 7 2010, 08:00 PM~17987473
> *JUST SOME RANDOM NIGHT SHOTS ROM AROUND NEW MEXICO...FUCKIN WITH SHUTTER SPEEDS ETC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good stuff "Eye of the Fish" *cue in the Rocky theme song*


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jul 7 2010, 11:18 PM~17989674
> *from a sweet 16 about a month ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_buenas migelito_


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Jul 10 2010, 03:55 AM~18009046
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good composition on the second shot Greggo


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by FreDay_@Jul 10 2010, 06:04 AM~18009234
> *Canon EF-S 10-22mm lens is fun sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick.....I also like the way dude in the background has his head tilted like the car


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 11 2010, 09:15 PM~18020883
> *One of the shots from a shoot this weekend...MMA Fighter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 11 2010, 10:10 PM~18021379
> *First time out with my Alien Bee lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks good my friend


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Jul 12 2010, 06:57 PM~18029390
> *:angry:  OK maybe that was a bit' longer than a sec  :biggrin:
> 
> BUT
> here we go ...
> 
> Part 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn Fisheye.....you get a BIG FUCKEN CONGRATS!!!! from me homie....for reals homie


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Jul 12 2010, 07:10 PM~18029545
> *Shit I'm amongst greatness; It's my pleasure ... :yes:
> 
> If I was so slow wit' it - I would post up everyone's !!!
> 
> The 59 you did in the dark is wicked as well!
> 
> Mr. Tonz, Mr. Bueno, Mr. Valencia, Mr. Vargas, Mr. Gordon all rocked it!
> *


thanks man.....I still havent seen the mag...all ive seen are the pics I got from Jae


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

*GUESS WHOS IN THE BACKGROUND* :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 12 2010, 07:16 PM~18029593
> *Shit i aint as good as them dog.... but thanks for the Love ....but i got my own indoor studio now...so with a year in there, ill feel more confident bout my studio stuff man.....i feel great bout location shoots    studio was more challenging than i thought
> *


congrats on the studio man.....ive been wanting to pull the trigger on getting my own but I want to build up my arsenal before I build my base. An indoor photoshoot with a car and model is a lot more different than with just a model. I thought it was just going to be a walk in the park but no. Anyways congrats again on the cover man.....its perty cool to have your shot on the cover of the same issue as my shot was on the centerfold


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 13 2010, 09:40 PM~18041499
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GUESS WHOS IN THE BACKGROUND :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW! I KNOW! :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Jul 13 2010, 09:43 PM~18041545
> *I KNOW!  I KNOW! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT+Jul 13 2010, 08:46 PM~18040787-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that the new baseball park on Washington? Nice spot!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 13 2010, 09:40 PM~18041499
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GUESS WHOS IN THE BACKGROUND :biggrin:
> *


Damm that's a really tight pic! nice angle!


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR+Jul 13 2010, 12:03 AM~18032417-->
> 
> 
> 
> love it look at the 2nd pic says he wants to hit back bumper when hes older :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2010, 07:10 AM~18033525
> *Great captures Sarah!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Jae!! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Steel City Fam_@Jul 13 2010, 06:50 PM~18039417
> *
> great capture Sarah :yes:
> Your 2 shots say so much to me ...
> The future / The next generation / The beginning's or where it all started / A legacy
> 
> *


Thanks homies, thats one of my main reasons I love to take pictures. Time goes by so fast we sometimes forget to cherish each moment and photos help with those memories ! My son is barley 2 and so into cars he cries to watch Big Fish or Rollin and only wants to be in the garage. Since losing my almost 2 year old son 3 years ago I have learned to ALWAYZ cherish each moment oh and to always have my camera!!
Ohhh and he got that car to hit back bumper :biggrin:


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 13 2010, 09:40 PM~18041499
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GUESS WHOS IN THE BACKGROUND :biggrin:
> *


Nice :biggrin:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 12 2010, 06:10 AM~18021379
> *First time out with my Alien Bee lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good! :cheesy:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 13 2010, 09:05 PM~18041049
> *Im going to have to go back a few pages to catch up.....here is one from a few weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice everything on this one


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Jul 13 2010, 09:30 PM~18041387-->
> 
> 
> 
> that looks good my friend
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2010, 09:40 PM~18041499
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GUESS WHOS IN THE BACKGROUND :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Caught me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2010, 09:43 PM~18041545
> *I KNOW!  I KNOW! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: Thanks for the food on Sunday!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MikeS_@Jul 13 2010, 11:53 PM~18042699
> *Looks good!  :cheesy:
> *


Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## carsofabq




----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Jul 13 2010, 09:37 PM~18041465-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn Fisheye.....you get a BIG FUCKEN CONGRATS!!!! from me homie....for reals homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: THANKS HERMANO!!! FOR REAL, MEANS ALOT TO HEAR FROM PEOPLE LIKE YOU....THANKS MAN, LONG DREAM REALIZED MAN!! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Jul 13 2010, 09:42 PM~18041533
> *congrats on the studio man.....ive been wanting to pull the trigger on getting my own but I want to build up my arsenal before I build my base.  An indoor photoshoot with a car and model is a lot more different than with just a model.  I thought it was just going to be a walk in the park but no.  Anyways congrats again on the cover man.....its perty cool to have your shot on the cover of the same issue as my shot was on the centerfold
> *


Dude i thought the same bro.....i was like, i got this......half way thru i realized i didnt lol....it was a 5 hr shoot lol....usually my location shoots 1 hr..maybe 1 hr 30...not this one but it was an experience....and funny thing....i was busting ass on the studio...got it finally finished 3 hr before car got there lol

BUT Dude thats sooooo sick ,you got centerfold that issue....i feel honored to have a featue along side bad-ass's like yourself and Jae etc...i feel like a total rookie with the big dog's but, hey Joe gave me the green light and i didnt even have to thing about it, i said fo sho!! lol....still ahvent seen the issue, i check my mail every 15 minutes lol

but non the less....VEGAS...its on dog! all you guys hit me up...im going with all my cameras, models, weed, beer, bottles......chicarronies..all that shit lol...lets all have a good time out there!! :biggrin:


----------



## aceuh

Couple point & shoot snaps...


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by aceuh_@Jul 14 2010, 04:21 PM~18047131
> *Couple point & shoot snaps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 13 2010, 11:17 PM~18041226
> *clean shots
> *


Thank you Tonz!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Jul 13 2010, 09:40 PM~18041499
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GUESS WHOS IN THE BACKGROUND :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## streetseen.com

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 13 2010, 11:05 PM~18041049
> *Im going to have to go back a few pages to catch up.....here is one from a few weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fucken sick amigo. Love that shit.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jul 13 2010, 10:05 PM~18041049
> *Im going to have to go back a few pages to catch up.....here is one from a few weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow. great job homie.


----------



## PROVOK




----------



## PROVOK




----------



## mr.fisheye

dam great stuff from everyone....everyone shit looks real clean!!! :0 :wow: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 14 2010, 07:52 PM~18048828
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That middle one stands out to me....nice work bro!


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 14 2010, 09:27 PM~18049159
> *dam great stuff from everyone....everyone shit looks real clean!!! :0  :wow:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


X2... and to think a while ago peeps were talking just camera brands... now you got lenses and light setups and studio shit... talk about stepping game up :wow:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Jul 15 2010, 05:10 AM~18051617
> *X2... and to think a while ago peeps were talking just camera brands... now you got lenses and light setups and studio shit... talk about stepping game up :wow:
> *


lol no shit huh ...glad everyone is progressing :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by PROVOK+Jul 14 2010, 06:48 PM~18048793-->
> 
> 
> 
> wow. great job homie.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2010, 06:57 PM~18048888
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: nice work
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Knightstalker_@Jul 15 2010, 04:10 AM~18051617
> *X2... and to think a while ago peeps were talking just camera brands... now you got lenses and light setups and studio shit... talk about stepping game up :wow:
> *


----------



## nobueno

Mister Cartoon refreshed his LA Wall.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 16 2010, 08:13 AM~18060543
> *Mister Cartoon refreshed his LA Wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :wow: SICK!!!!!!!


----------



## MikeS

Museum square Amsterdam. Soccer game against Spain. We lost but I have some pictures from the moments when we were still hauling ass.





































Choppers flew by and dropped orange flowers.



























I won't post the pictures where I'm acting a fool and the pictures of defeat and sorrow. 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

a pic I took late at night.


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.

Quick question. i remember reading somewhere that one cant take a slr or dslr to a LOWRIDER event show. is that true?


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Jul 16 2010, 11:08 AM~18061686
> *Quick question. i remember reading somewhere that one cant take a slr or dslr to a LOWRIDER event show. is that true?
> *


I've been to a couple and haven't had any problems taking mine in :dunno:


----------



## Wife-E

Couple pics I took the other day......never realized how hard it is to take pics of kids!!


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Jul 16 2010, 11:08 AM~18061686
> *Quick question. i remember reading somewhere that one cant take a slr or dslr to a LOWRIDER event show. is that true?
> *


you shouldnt haqve a problem


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

How much would a fisheye lens cost for my Nikon D3000?
Anything to look for when looking at lenses? 
I want to sell my two lenses (AF-S Nikkor 18-55mm VR, AF-S Nikkor 55-200mm) and get an 18-200mm VR.

And would like a fisheye lens.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 16 2010, 01:18 PM~18062660
> *How much would a fisheye lens cost for my Nikon D3000?
> Anything to look for when looking at lenses?
> I want to sell my two lenses (AF-S Nikkor 18-55mm VR, AF-S Nikkor 55-200mm) and get an 18-200mm VR.
> 
> And would like a fisheye lens.
> *


650-1000...as far as what to look for...(fisheye lense wise) do you want circular or full frame? thats about it :biggrin:


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1+Jul 16 2010, 03:07 PM~18062556-->
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to a couple and haven't had any problems taking mine in  :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.fisheye_@Jul 16 2010, 03:10 PM~18062599
> *you shouldnt haqve a problem
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 16 2010, 11:13 AM~18060543
> *Mister Cartoon refreshed his LA Wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REAL NICE JAE!! TOONZ LOVES HIS COLOR!!
PURO


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 16 2010, 08:13 AM~18060543
> *Mister Cartoon refreshed his LA Wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 16 2010, 12:46 PM~18062936
> *650-1000...as far as what to look for...(fisheye lense wise) do you want circular or full frame? thats about it  :biggrin:
> *


how much are good full frames for canons?


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Jul 16 2010, 03:33 PM~18063850
> *how much are good full frames for canons?
> *


im not sure brother...probly the same...im a Nikon man :biggrin: dont mess with Canons, great cameras, im just familiar and comfortable with Nikons....but im guessing they are the same dude...go to Band H photo on line, thats where i get most of my chit :biggrin:


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ

SOME NIGHT SHOTS OF MY HOMIES 39


----------



## sdropnem

Sorry for your lost




> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jul 16 2010, 08:25 AM~18060976
> *Museum square Amsterdam. Soccer game against Spain. We lost but I have some pictures from the moments when we were still hauling ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Choppers flew by and dropped orange flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't post the pictures where I'm acting a fool and the pictures of defeat and sorrow.
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



but Spain had it coming :wow: no **** :angry: 


they finally won one!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jul 16 2010, 04:46 PM~18062936
> *650-1000...as far as what to look for...(fisheye lense wise) do you want circular or full frame? thats about it  :biggrin:
> *


I actually have no idea.
I don't know anything about them.
I just picked up my D3000 to take pictures while I'm out fishing.
Since all I do is catch and release, the picture in itself is the "prize".
So I wanted to take nice pictures of the fish I catch.
I've been shooting in manual since I bought the camera.
I was helped out by an outdoors photographer on setting up my manual settings. 

But I think a fisheye lens would look great taking pics of fish on the bow of a skiff.
since the boats are pretty narrow and it's in water less than a foot deep.
It'll look sick.


----------



## MR GREGGO




----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by sdropnem_@Jul 17 2010, 03:53 AM~18065418
> *Sorry for your lost
> but Spain had it coming  :wow:    no ****  :angry:
> they finally won one!
> *


They played better that is a fact.


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Jul 17 2010, 08:56 AM~18067145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great shot !!


----------



## MR GREGGO

Thanx homie.


----------



## MikeS

My little brother, Robert 
We finally managed to get his car from AZ overhere, car is now in the process of being completely redone at Joost' AJ's autobody and paint.
The car din't ran at the time so we pushed it away from the shop to get some portraits. Lotta passion in this man right there.


----------



## wence

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 16 2010, 08:13 AM~18060543
> *Mister Cartoon refreshed his LA Wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's a bad ass picture.. can't stop staring at it.. a lot of detail :wow:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jul 17 2010, 04:16 AM~18067324
> *My little brother, Robert
> We finally managed to get his car from AZ overhere, car is now in the process of being completely redone at Joost'  AJ's autobody and paint.
> The car din't ran at the time so we pushed it away from the shop to get some portraits. Lotta passion in this man right there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Glad to see that car made it to you guys finally :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jul 16 2010, 01:10 PM~18062591
> *Couple pics I took the other day......never realized how hard it is to take pics of kids!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whoever is the Father of this little princess better start loading the Shotguns early cause this one is going to be a gem :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 16 2010, 11:44 PM~18065759
> *I actually have no idea.
> I don't know anything about them.
> I just picked up my D3000 to take pictures while I'm out fishing.
> Since all I do is catch and release, the picture in itself is the "prize".
> So I wanted to take nice pictures of the fish I catch.
> I've been shooting in manual since I bought the camera.
> I was helped out by an outdoors photographer on setting up my manual settings.
> 
> But I think a fisheye lens would look great taking pics of fish on the bow of a skiff.
> since the boats are pretty narrow and it's in water less than a foot deep.
> It'll look sick.
> *


There is a fisheye lens on Miami craigslist for $650. Search Nikon and it will say fisheye or wide angle. Pretty good price


----------



## BigMandoAZ

here are a couple shots from yesterday. Intruder CC Phoenix doing a Quince caravan.
I was standing in the back of a truck while going down the street.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

a few more from yesterday



















i like this cuz of the overcast reflecting off the paint!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Jul 17 2010, 03:16 AM~18067324
> *My little brother, Robert
> We finally managed to get his car from AZ overhere, car is now in the process of being completely redone at Joost'  AJ's autobody and paint.
> The car din't ran at the time so we pushed it away from the shop to get some portraits. Lotta passion in this man right there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn! thats good to see you finally got the car! Have fun and enjoy it! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Jul 17 2010, 12:56 AM~18067145
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



badass! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

Yesterday.
It was tough taking pics in a small boat being blown around by wind.
The boat rocking messed up the horizon on some of the shots.
Too lazy to open photoshop to straighten them out.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 16 2010, 07:13 AM~18060543
> *Mister Cartoon refreshed his LA Wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Jae, are you getting good use out of your fisheye? Seems like some people lose interest in shooting with it. I don't think I would.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 18 2010, 08:27 PM~18078092
> *Hey Jae, are you getting good use out of your fisheye? Seems like some people lose interest in shooting with it. I don't think I would.
> *


I am. I like it alot but I still try not to use it too much so I don't tire of it. I do recommend everyone have one in their arsenal. :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Jul 18 2010, 11:20 AM~18074617-->
> 
> 
> 
> here are a couple shots from yesterday. Intruder CC Phoenix doing a Quince caravan.
> I was standing in the back of a truck while going down the street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigMandoAZ_@Jul 18 2010, 11:21 AM~18074629
> *a few more from yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like this cuz of the overcast reflecting off the paint!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice Mando!


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*Looking for good used camera a Sony DSLR A330 for a reasonable price have 350.00 to spend need a backup camera .....* :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife

played with a pic i took a while back


----------



## Wife-E

Went camping over the weekend....here are a couple shots....


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Jul 18 2010, 10:20 AM~18074617-->
> 
> 
> 
> here are a couple shots from yesterday. Intruder CC Phoenix doing a Quince caravan.
> I was standing in the back of a truck while going down the street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigMandoAZ_@Jul 18 2010, 10:21 AM~18074629
> *a few more from yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like this cuz of the overcast reflecting off the paint!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



badass pics


----------



## MikeS

x2 !!

Those are very nice


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 18 2010, 08:05 PM~18078485
> *I am. I like it alot but I still try not to use it too much so I don't tire of it. I do recommend everyone have one in their arsenal.  :biggrin:
> *


I agree about over using it. I definitely want the 10.5 Nikon fisheye. I've been checking CL for it. You shoot with a 24-70 at all?


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

a few from this past weekend.

- tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Jul 18 2010, 10:02 PM~18079001-->
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice Mando!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 11:22 AM~18082538
> *badass pics
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MikeS_@Jul 19 2010, 11:22 AM~18082542
> *x2 !!
> 
> Those are very nice
> *


Thanks fellas! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jul 19 2010, 12:25 PM~18083676
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pics. What kind of flash are you using?


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 19 2010, 04:29 PM~18084635
> *Nice pics. What kind of flash are you using?
> *



thanks - i'm using Canon 580 EX IIs


----------



## FatAl 63

Finally picked up my first DSLR :biggrin: Canon XSi. Took some pics in Sac this weekend at a Bike Show my Son and his friends entered in. Really like this first pic came out pretty cool. Played with the other pics a little first time messing with colors, hue, sat and etc... Let me know what you guys think :happysad:


----------



## DJ Englewood

stuff from my buddy

http://danielsdesigns.net/Bio.html


----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@Jul 19 2010, 05:52 PM~18085811
> *Finally picked up my first DSLR :biggrin:  Canon XSi. Took some pics in Sac this weekend at a Bike Show my Son and his friends entered in. Really like this first pic came out pretty cool. Played with the other pics a little first time messing with colors, hue, sat and etc... Let me know what you guys think :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
niceeee


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jul 19 2010, 07:55 PM~18086471
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## GRS-HPR

any homies got a a border hookup for photoshop or something


----------



## lowrr

heres some that I have


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Jul 20 2010, 10:56 PM~18099338
> *heres some that I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: nice bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Jul 20 2010, 10:56 PM~18099338
> *heres some that I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LD0GG

I know this kinda depends on the lens your using but anyone got tips on shooting hoppers? Just use the Fastest shutter speed possible? like 1/4000 or 1/2000 ?


----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1+Jul 21 2010, 06:51 AM~18100704-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 10:46 AM~18102245
> *I know this kinda depends on the lens your using but anyone got tips on shooting hoppers?  Just use the Fastest shutter speed possible? like 1/4000 or 1/2000 ?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I shot this at 1/1000 in Continuous Mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DJ Englewood_@Jul 21 2010, 11:16 AM~18102470
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!


----------



## TopDogg

:biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jul 21 2010, 11:57 AM~18102738
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like it! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jul 21 2010, 02:57 PM~18102738
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN! I wish the other people weren't in the shot  

I think with it's backdrop & the statue alone that shot would be great !!!


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Jul 21 2010, 12:02 PM~18102780-->
> 
> 
> 
> I like it!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS JAE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Steel City Fam_@Jul 21 2010, 12:41 PM~18103087
> *DAMN! I wish the other people weren't in the shot
> I think with it's backdrop & the statue alone that shot would be great !!!
> *


How's this?
I didn't think the pic would have such definition because it was a really cloudy day and there was no sunlight.


----------



## Ecalderon

Great shots everyone.

Here is a few from a engagement shoot.


Some engagement shots.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Jul 21 2010, 02:17 PM~18103862
> *Great shots everyone.
> 
> Here is a few from a engagement shoot.
> Some engagement shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




real nice set homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jul 21 2010, 01:09 PM~18103353
> *THANKS JAE
> 
> How's this?
> I didn't think the pic would have such definition because it was a really cloudy day and there was no sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where was this taken?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by INTRUDERS_PHXAZ_@Jul 21 2010, 04:22 AM~18100235
> *:wow: nice bro :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## BigMandoAZ

this mofo is crazy! :wow: :wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 18 2010, 11:20 AM~18074617
> *here are a couple shots from yesterday. Intruder CC Phoenix doing a Quince caravan.
> I was standing in the back of a truck while going down the street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 21 2010, 02:52 PM~18104149
> *this mofo is crazy! :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :loco:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 21 2010, 05:52 PM~18104149
> *this mofo is crazy! :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BIGMando ...

Now that's DEDICATION !!!


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jul 21 2010, 04:09 PM~18103353
> *THANKS JAE
> 
> How's this?
> I didn't think the pic would have such definition because it was a really cloudy day and there was no sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Not bad ... either way :thumbsup:

It jus seems like full version without people would be the best & obviously if mother nature woulda played along a littler better! :biggrin: 

It is a great shot no matter what!


----------



## zoolyfe

i shot this at a carshow last sunday


----------



## Affiliated_Lady

I am new to photography just really started last year when i got a Nikon D3000. Here are a couple pics I have done, let me know what you think, would love some feedback. Thanks!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Jul 20 2010, 11:56 PM~18099338
> *heres some that I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Jul 20 2010, 11:56 PM~18099338
> *heres some that I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hot lookin' model and nice lighting her up on that outdoor shot too


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jul 21 2010, 12:57 PM~18102738
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



very unique and cool location, i think this image would be a good challenge for all in photoshop and see what can be done :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

I know that my work is not on the same skill leave as a lot of you on here but just wanted to post some of my work


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 21 2010, 05:52 PM~18104149
> *this mofo is crazy! :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn this crazy!!!!!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Jul 21 2010, 03:17 PM~18103862
> *Great shots everyone.
> 
> Here is a few from a engagement shoot.
> Some engagement shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love the interaction between the couple and your post processing as well, if you like something the couple has done and you notice right there and then that you were not able to get what you need, ask them to do it again. for instance love the shot in front of that caddy but when he dipped her - he dipped her towards the camera and all you see is the top of her head, very common mistake and has happened to me more than once. simply ask him to dip her one more time but parallel to you. the last shot with the just married sign in the background is A+ but she is literally in the middle of saying something and looks awkward as an end result. pull him to aside and ask him to wisper something dirty in her ear and anticipate her expression and snap away when it comes. just my two cent but all in all well done.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> I am new to photography just really started last year when i got a Nikon D3000. Here are a couple pics I have done, let me know what you think, would love some feedback. Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the action shot on this one!


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jul 21 2010, 10:10 PM~18107497
> *love the interaction between the couple and your post processing as well, if you like something the couple has done and you notice right there and then that you were not able to get what you need, ask them to do it again. for instance love the shot in front of that caddy but when he dipped her - he dipped her towards the camera and all you see is the top of her head, very common mistake and has happened to me more than once. simply ask him to dip her one more time but parallel to you. the last shot with the just married sign in the background is A+ but she is literally in the middle of saying something and looks awkward as an end result. pull him to aside and ask him to wisper something dirty in her ear and anticipate her expression and snap away when it comes. just my two cent but all in all well done.
> *


lol that is a good one  :biggrin: 


Thanks tony .... :thumbsup:


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Jul 21 2010, 12:02 PM~18102780-->
> 
> 
> 
> I like it!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Jae,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 02:50 PM~18104126
> *where was this taken?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Harbor Ave in San Diego, Mando..... by the ship dock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Steel City [email protected] 21 2010, 04:33 PM~18104944
> *Not bad ... either way :thumbsup:
> It jus seems like full version without people would be the best & obviously if mother nature woulda played along a littler better!  :biggrin:
> It is a great shot no matter what!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks SteelCty, I guess I can always photo shop those people out. I wanted them in the pic to emphasize the size of the statue.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tonyvaladez.com_@Jul 21 2010, 09:03 PM~18107412
> *very unique and cool location, i think this image would be a good challenge for all in photoshop and see what can be done    :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Tony, coming from an expert like you and Jae, I appreciate the great comments.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon+Jul 21 2010, 05:17 PM~18103862-->
> 
> 
> 
> Great shots everyone.
> 
> Here is a few from a engagement shoot.
> Some engagement shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great stuff as always ED. My only critique would be the pic where he is dipping her and it looks like an uncomfortable position. Maybe if you would of got that shot from another angle. Otherwise, my hat is off to you once again! :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-zoolyfe_@Jul 21 2010, 09:13 PM~18105713
> *i shot this at a carshow last sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I really like this shot! :thumbsup:


Here is one I shot last night with a friend of mine. Just a quick edit to clean up the tripod legs that were sticking out. The flash was intended to be there to give the shot something extra. 










AB-800 with Reflector Left behind subject
AB-800 Bare Right Behind Subject
ABR-800 In front of Subject Up High, 
SB-900 In front of Subject on floor
Fired thru Cybersyncs
Powered by Vagabond II


----------



## Affiliated_Lady

> I am new to photography just really started last year when i got a Nikon D3000. Here are a couple pics I have done, let me know what you think, would love some feedback. Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the action shot on this one!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Tony!
Click to expand...


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.

All shot in M mode. Nikon D90








12-24mm
17mm-auto ISO(200)
1/100s-F/4








12-24mm
12mm-auto ISO(200)
1/500s-F/4








VR18-105mm
18mm auto ISO(200)
1/1000s F/3.5








12-24mm
15mm auto ISO(200)
1/750s F/4
focus on the Thunderbird


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.

12-24mm
24mm auto ISO(220)
1/350s F/4








12-24mm
12mm auto ISO(200)
1/750s-F/4








12-24mm
19mm auto ISO(3200)
1/750s F/13








12-24mm
20mm auto ISO(400)
1/750s F13
enhanced light with the D-lighting on camera


----------



## nobueno

Here's one from Lifestyle's 35th on Saturday night.


----------



## Stickz

earlier in the month


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jul 22 2010, 06:50 AM~18109957
> *Great stuff as always ED. My only critique would be the pic where he is dipping her and it looks like an uncomfortable position. Maybe if you would of got that shot from another angle. Otherwise, my hat is off to you once again! :thumbsup:
> I really like this shot! :thumbsup:
> Here is one I shot last night with a friend of mine. Just a quick edit to clean up the tripod legs that were sticking out. The flash was intended to be there to give the shot something extra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AB-800 with Reflector Left behind subject
> AB-800 Bare Right Behind Subject
> ABR-800 In front of Subject Up High,
> SB-900 In front of Subject on floor
> Fired thru Cybersyncs
> Powered by Vagabond II
> *


Gracias brother ...I see what you mean .I should had taken a few different angle shots.

Love this shot here.Great setup ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Jul 22 2010, 10:50 AM~18110566
> *Gracias brother ...I see what you mean .I should had taken a few different angle shots.
> 
> Love this shot here.Great setup ! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks brother!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Jul 22 2010, 04:57 AM~18109607
> *Thanks SteelCty, I guess I can always photo shop those people out. I wanted them in the pic to emphasize the size of the statue.
> *


No I wouldn't do that ... 
after reading that, I went back to the shot and like you I now like it / appreciate it more with the people in it for giving that perspective ... :yes:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 21 2010, 01:52 PM~18104149
> *this mofo is crazy! :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF :wow: and he still shoots pics after :roflmao: i probably would too lol


----------



## CHUKO 204

> I am new to photography just really started last year when i got a Nikon D3000. Here are a couple pics I have done, let me know what you think, would love some feedback. Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the action shot on this one!
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jul 22 2010, 11:09 AM~18110659
> *Thanks brother!
> *


BAD ASS!!!


----------



## Sinatra




----------



## 72 kutty

Some pics from a week ago or so..


----------



## zoolyfe

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jul 22 2010, 04:50 AM~18109957
> *I really like this shot! :thumbsup:
> 
> *




thanks MAAANDO

here's another random shot from one of our car club meetings


----------



## lowrr

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@Jul 22 2010, 05:14 PM~18115638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those r some MALO SHOTS FOOL :0


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 21 2010, 01:42 PM~18102633
> *X2!
> I shot this at 1/1000 in Continuous Mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!
> *


WoW thanks that means a lot

Believe it or not it was done with a point and shoot

Sony cyber shot


----------



## Sinatra

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Jul 22 2010, 09:36 PM~18118865
> *Those r some MALO SHOTS FOOL  :0
> *



Thanks Rub! Heres a 1 I took of my car today.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Sinatra+Jul 22 2010, 04:14 PM~18115638-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sinatra_@Jul 22 2010, 11:19 PM~18119753
> *Thanks Rub! Heres a 1 I took of my car today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

:wave: Have a good weekend everyone ...


----------



## sarawak

ConvictedArtist.com is a site that features the photography from different photographers around the nation. ConvictedArtist.com


----------



## Sinatra

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jul 23 2010, 07:11 AM~18121061
> * :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks Mike!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 22 2010, 07:35 AM~18110503
> *Here's one from Lifestyle's 35th on Saturday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sinatra




----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## LD0GG




----------



## Clark

Here's a few pics from last weekends "Mooneyes Summer Car Show" at Irwindale Speedway. It was great running into Jae and Stephanie Bueno. I plan on shooting pics at the "Royal Fantasies" show in Corona tomorrow. Hope to see you there!


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Jul 22 2010, 12:04 AM~18107429
> *I know that my work is not on the same skill leave as a lot of you on here but just wanted to post some of my work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice. 
But the title says "DSLR or SLR".
:0 :wow:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

:biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by TopDogg+Jul 21 2010, 01:57 PM~18102738-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Steel City [email protected] 21 2010, 02:41 PM~18103087
> *DAMN! I wish the other people weren't in the shot
> 
> I think with it's backdrop & the statue alone that shot would be great !!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 03:09 PM~18103353
> *THANKS JAE
> 
> How's this?
> I didn't think the pic would have such definition because it was a really cloudy day and there was no sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Steel City [email protected] 21 2010, 06:33 PM~18104944
> *Not bad ... either way :thumbsup:
> 
> It jus seems like full version without people would be the best & obviously if mother nature woulda played along a littler better!  :biggrin:
> 
> It is a great shot no matter what!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 11:03 PM~18107412
> *very unique and cool location, i think this image would be a good challenge for all in photoshop and see what can be done    :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2010, 03:57 AM~18109607
> *Thanks Jae,
> Harbor Ave in San Diego, Mando..... by the ship dock
> Thanks SteelCty, I guess I can always photo shop those people out. I wanted them in the pic to emphasize the size of the statue.
> Thanks Tony, coming from an expert like you and Jae, I appreciate the great comments.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CURBSIDEimagery_@Jul 22 2010, 03:30 PM~18113313
> *No I wouldn't do that ...
> after reading that, I went back to the shot and like you I now like it / appreciate it more with the people in it for giving that perspective ... :yes:
> *



Nice spot....I had to see what it would look like :happysad: 










Sorry for cutting the logo out, but i recropped it


----------



## carsofabq

Nice work everyone here is one of my recent ones


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

Shoot for Lay Low Apparel with Wicked 63 ...

Model - Paizly

Let me know what you guys & gals think ....


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Clark_@Jul 24 2010, 12:28 PM~18130587
> *Here's a few pics from last weekends "Mooneyes Summer Car Show" at Irwindale Speedway. It was great running into Jae and Stephanie Bueno. I plan on shooting pics at the "Royal Fantasies" show in Corona tomorrow. Hope to see you there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice to see you and Jayne! We did not stay long! Too hot!


----------



## nobueno

Lexanifest coverage on http://www.jaebueno.com


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 23 2010, 09:41 PM~18127319
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 26 2010, 10:26 AM~18143224
> *Lexanifest coverage on http://www.jaebueno.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pic Jae i missed the show.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Jul 26 2010, 12:15 PM~18143669
> *nice pic Jae i missed the show.
> *


Thanks Mike! I was going to head out to Corona but went home instead. Gotta catch up on my rest! :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

I would appreciate if Anyone who has a face book page would go to the Visit the Houston Aeros Hockey page and “like” them, then write “Deborah Gardner” on their wall...I am trying to win a contest and need all the votes I can get. No Deborah is not my name. :biggrin: 

http://www.facebook.com/houstonaeros


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Contest ends at noon wednesday so vote soon. Only one vote person counts so once is all I ask. :biggrin:


----------



## Wife-E

From a local show on Sunday


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

:wave:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jul 25 2010, 01:06 AM~18133737
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work everyone here is one of my recent ones
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Jul 27 2010, 11:12 AM~18153474
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sinatra

Took some shots this morning for the stereo shop that I work for. It was my first "Lighted" shots. Using lights was a lot harder than I thought!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> From a local show on Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one is badass! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

:biggrin:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jul 27 2010, 09:31 AM~18152638
> *From a local show on Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


First one looks good second one she looks a lil out of focus. are you using a fisheye adapter?


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 26 2010, 09:02 PM~18148664
> *I would appreciate if Anyone who has a face book page would go to the Visit the Houston Aeros Hockey page and “like” them, then write “Deborah Gardner” on their wall...I am trying to win a contest and need all the votes I can get. No Deborah is not my name.  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/houstonaeros
> *


Done!


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jul 27 2010, 09:31 AM~18152638
> *From a local show on Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Really nice! Specially the first one!


----------



## My95Fleety

I have a nikon d80 and was wondering what type of tripod is good for it? thanks


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Jul 27 2010, 10:02 PM~18158856
> *Done!
> *


Thanks


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jul 27 2010, 09:31 AM~18152638
> *From a local show on Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Love this one


----------



## SouthsideLife




----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Jul 27 2010, 06:14 PM~18157477-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 09:31 AM~18152638
> *
> From a local show on Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this one is badass! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 Thanks big Mando....learning from the best :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 07:46 PM~18158611
> *First one looks good second one she looks a lil out of focus. are you using a fisheye adapter?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I was using the fisheye in the 2nd one....I am learning when and when not to use those :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 08:03 PM~18158867
> *Really nice! Specially the first one!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-CUZICAN_@Jul 28 2010, 04:52 AM~18161659
> *Love this one
> *


Gracias :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

I know this has been asked before but I can't find it. What is the best size for a printed portfolio. I am thinking either 8x10 or 8.5x11. How many pics do you put in your portfolio and what kind of mix. Do you make different portfolios for different subjects (cars, girls, wedding, kids Etc) or do you make a general one showing diffent styles and subjects.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Jul 27 2010, 01:12 PM~18153474
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I really like this one.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jul 28 2010, 02:18 PM~18164140
> *I know this has been asked before but I can't find it. What is the best size for a printed portfolio. I am thinking either 8x10 or 8.5x11. How many pics do you put in your portfolio and what kind of mix. Do you make different portfolios for different subjects (cars, girls, wedding, kids Etc) or do you make a general one showing diffent styles and subjects.
> *


  x2


----------



## BOUNZIN

AT the drive in's with dukes last weekend


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jul 27 2010, 11:31 AM~18152638
> *From a local show on Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love it


----------



## FatAl 63

Got a chance to do a little photo shoot for the Homie Beto this past weekend. Thinking I should have picked up a filter before heading out to the shoot. Let me know what you guys think. Going to reshoot his ride again this weekend, hopefully with a homegirl as a model. Any pointers or suggestions??? Im working with basic 2 lens kit Canon XSi and this time I will be picking up a polarizer filter.


----------



## smilingfaces1968

> _Originally posted by BOUNZIN_@Jul 28 2010, 12:24 PM~18164202
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT the drive in's with dukes last weekend
> *


----------



## DJ Englewood

im tryin to learn snd i'm using a cheap point and shoot i wanna see if i have the eye b4 i invest


----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jul 28 2010, 11:09 AM~18163619
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

i bought one of these off ebay. Haven't really used it yet. Said its good for portraits. Has anyone use something similar? This thing is really bright as hell.

Light Ring


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Jul 28 2010, 03:21 PM~18164166-->
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this one.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homie ... :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigMandoAZ_@Jul 28 2010, 09:28 PM~18167492
> *i bought one of these off ebay. Haven't really used it yet. Said its good for portraits. Has anyone use something similar? This thing is really bright as hell.
> 
> Light Ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have absolutely no reason - but wanted to :yes:
Jus ballpark - what did it run yah ( jus ballpark )


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 24 2010, 03:41 PM~18130681
> *Nice.
> But the title says "DSLR or SLR".
> :0  :wow:
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Jul 28 2010, 07:08 PM~18167972
> *Thanks homie ... :yes:
> I have absolutely no reason - but wanted to :yes:
> Jus ballpark - what did it run yah ( jus ballpark )
> *


i think it was $60 with shipping included. I got it like 3 months ago and use it a couple of times.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Jul 28 2010, 11:09 AM~18163619
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :biggrin:


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 28 2010, 10:52 PM~18169205
> *nice :biggrin:
> *


Thanks!


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 28 2010, 09:28 PM~18167492
> *i bought one of these off ebay. Haven't really used it yet. Said its good for portraits. Has anyone use something similar? This thing is really bright as hell.
> 
> Light Ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im not sure how good these things are by the size of the ring itself. I use an ABR800 Ringflash by Alien Bee. I know the one I have is amazing. Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## Wife-E

Finally learning how to use Roxio to edit pictures. there was people in this picture before I edited it, pretty happy with the results :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Jul 28 2010, 11:51 PM~18169192-->
> 
> 
> 
> i think it was $60 with shipping included. I got it like 3 months ago and use it a couple of times.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The couple times you used; whatcha' think?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-itsonlyme1_@Jul 29 2010, 04:13 PM~18175214
> *Finally learning how to use Roxio to edit pictures. there was people in this picture before I edited it, pretty happy with the results  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: awesome job; at a glance ... can't tell!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 28 2010, 06:28 PM~18167492
> *i bought one of these off ebay. Haven't really used it yet. Said its good for portraits. Has anyone use something similar? This thing is really bright as hell.
> 
> Light Ring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i have, i posted the pics a couple pages back. the shoot with the girl in the dickies. Provok did a reedit of it. im not sure if you remember seein it but ill try to qoute them so you can see it.

anyways, its works pretty good. it work the best for me out of direct sunlight when i shot outdoors.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jun 13 2010, 02:19 PM~17775125
> *heres some more from yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ring Flash


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Nasty+Jun 12 2010, 08:27 PM~17770774-->
> 
> 
> 
> here is a pic from today. lookin forward to seeing what you guys come up with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this good enough for you guys to use
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Original
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2010, 06:06 AM~17772896
> *was gonna play with it a lil but decided to play with it a lot. hope u like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Provok's edit
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Nasty_@Jun 12 2010, 10:13 PM~17771499
> *wish the bat was sharper and more detailed  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ring flash on that one too


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jul 29 2010, 01:13 PM~18175214
> *Finally learning how to use Roxio to edit pictures. there was people in this picture before I edited it, pretty happy with the results  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## carsofabq

A couple recent night shots from a photowalk was a windy night


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jul 29 2010, 03:27 PM~18176666
> *i have, i posted the pics a couple pages back. the shoot with the girl in the dickies. Provok did a reedit of it. im not sure if you remember seein it but ill try to qoute them so you can see it.
> 
> anyways, its works pretty good. it work the best for me out of direct sunlight when i shot outdoors.
> *



does yours flash??? Mine just illuminates what Im shooting. Ill have to take some pics with it and post them up


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

I can pick up a used 10.5mm Nikon Fisheye in good shape for $475 tomorrow. This is a DX format for my D90. You folks think this is a good or mediocre deal? It retails for around $700 - $750.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 29 2010, 09:38 PM~18181402
> *I can pick up a used 10.5mm Nikon Fisheye in good shape for $475 tomorrow. This is a DX format for my D90. You folks think this is a good or mediocre deal? It retails for around $700 - $750.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a good price. I paid more for mine used.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 29 2010, 08:47 PM~18181547
> *That's a good price. I paid more for mine used.
> *


Thanks Jae. I don't recall if you shoot with a Nikon, but I know the FX lens warrants a higher price if you picked that up. Someone on here recently picked up a fisheye for $450.


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jul 29 2010, 07:30 PM~18178784
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple recent night shots from a photowalk was a windy night
> *



Great streak shots carsofabq


----------



## Ecalderon

WIFEY'S 1960 VW ON A BEAUTIFUL NIGHT IN CHICAGO.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jul 29 2010, 06:42 PM~18178936
> *does yours flash??? Mine just illuminates what Im shooting. Ill have to take some pics with it and post them up
> *


yea it flashes. the thing that sucks is you cant control the power :thumbsdown:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Jul 29 2010, 10:32 PM~18182225
> *Thanks Jae. I don't recall if you shoot with a Nikon, but I know the FX lens warrants a higher price if you picked that up. Someone on here recently picked up a fisheye for $450.
> *


Yes i shoot Nikon. I bought the same 10.5. Fisheye. The 16mm Fisheye is the one FX owners use. I'm working on getting my D3S! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Jul 29 2010, 11:21 PM~18182743
> *WIFEY'S 1960 VW ON A BEAUTIFUL NIGHT IN CHICAGO.
> 
> 
> *


Very nice Ed! :biggrin:


----------



## PROVOK




----------



## PROVOK




----------



## PROVOK




----------



## PROVOK




----------



## TopDogg

:biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 30 2010, 07:53 AM~18184631
> *Yes i shoot Nikon. I bought the same 10.5. Fisheye. The 16mm Fisheye is the one FX owners use. I'm working on getting my D3S!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Nice. I picked it up today. Its in great shape.


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Jun 13 2010, 12:59 PM~17775037
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MC EIHT....
> *


E.I.H.T, NOW SHOULD I CONTINUE? YOU LEFT OUT THE "G", CUZ THE "G" AIN'T IN YOU....... QUIK MURDERED EIHT WITH THAT VERSE. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Heading out to the Westside picnic round 4am & then staying in the area for the USO picnic the next day - I hope to get a shot or two :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Jul 30 2010, 08:55 PM~18189046
> *E.I.H.T, NOW SHOULD I CONTINUE? YOU LEFT OUT THE "G", CUZ THE "G" AIN'T IN YOU....... QUIK MURDERED EIHT WITH THAT VERSE. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Agreed ... :yes:


----------



## Wife-E

:wave: driving 10 hours to New Mexico, hope I get some good shots out there :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

*whats up ??
what are we doing for vegas.??
are we meeting up at the same location again...??. 
we have to do it again..... :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jul 30 2010, 10:55 PM~18190756
> *whats up ??
> what are we doing for vegas.??
> are we meeting up at the same location again...??.
> we have to do it again..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: Can't wait for vegas :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty

Some shots from last weekend....


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 31 2010, 01:54 PM~18193968
> *Some shots from last weekend....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: great job


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Jul 31 2010, 07:55 PM~18195923
> *:thumbsup: great job
> *



Thanks PROVOK


----------



## NIMSTER64

Pics of a pig roast I made last night and a couple random


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jul 30 2010, 09:54 AM~18184638
> *Very nice Ed!  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks jae..




skyscraper ride.Night streak light shot .


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 1 2010, 12:49 PM~18199278
> *Pics of a pig roast I made last night and a couple random
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 What's up nims :wave: .great shots bro. :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## supersporting88

Here are a few I took at a museum this past weekend. I need to get some more hands on practice.


----------



## Sinatra

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon+Aug 2 2010, 08:09 AM~18205880-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks jae..
> skyscraper ride.Night streak light shot .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-supersporting88_@Aug 2 2010, 02:53 PM~18209246
> *Here are a few I took at a museum this past weekend.  I need to get some more hands on practice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Very Nice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 1 2010, 12:49 PM~18199278
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These are badass :worship:


----------



## Chi-Town boi

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Aug 2 2010, 09:09 AM~18205880
> *Thanks jae..
> skyscraper ride.Night streak light shot .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :worship: Damn homeboy you aint fucking around.That is one sick captur carnal :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

Here's a photo-story of the hop from this weekend at the Westside Lowriders picnic outside Cincinnati. Always great action at the picnic... enjoy!!


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Aug 2 2010, 09:09 AM~18205880
> *Thanks jae..
> skyscraper ride.Night streak light shot .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 That's a really kool shot!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 1 2010, 11:49 AM~18199278
> *Pics of a pig roast I made last night and a couple random
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon+Aug 2 2010, 12:09 PM~18205880-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks jae..
> skyscraper ride.Night streak light shot .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-My95Fleety_@Aug 3 2010, 05:01 PM~18217949
> *:0 That's a really kool shot!
> *


X2... cool capture E. :thumbsup:


----------



## ~SCORT~

Westside & UCE Picnics 2K10 in Hamilton, Ohio- Good Times!


----------



## ~SCORT~

Westside 2K10 part 2


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 1 2010, 02:49 PM~18199278
> *Pics of a pig roast I made last night and a couple random
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see you're giving that camera a workout huh Nim!!? :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Aug 3 2010, 08:50 PM~18220537
> *I see you're giving that camera a workout huh Nim!!?  :thumbsup:
> *


theres more my mentor. look at my capture my chicago and tell me what you think


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 3 2010, 09:58 PM~18220611
> *theres more my mentor. look at my capture my chicago and tell me what you think
> *


Will do!! :thumbsup: Hope you make it in there. I know you've been shooting for it (pun intended).


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Aug 3 2010, 10:48 AM~18215980
> *Here's a photo-story of the hop from this weekend at the Westside Lowriders picnic outside Cincinnati.  Always great action at the picnic... enjoy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Awesome work as always howard. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Chi-Town boi+Aug 2 2010, 06:08 PM~18209929-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :worship: Damn homeboy you aint fucking around.That is one sick captur carnal :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2010, 03:01 PM~18217949
> *:0 That's a really kool shot!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Howard_@Aug 3 2010, 06:59 PM~18220052
> *X2... cool capture E.  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank's fellas.I had fun shooting this ride ,but no way in hell ill be on it lol


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by ~SCORT~_@Aug 3 2010, 07:44 PM~18220471
> *Westside 2K10 part 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This is a nice shot of the tatts :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK




----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Aug 3 2010, 05:48 PM~18215980
> *Here's a photo-story of the hop from this weekend at the Westside Lowriders picnic outside Cincinnati.  Always great action at the picnic... enjoy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those people shots are looking great damn!

Oh and eh is that 68 on 5.20's :cheesy:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 4 2010, 10:54 AM~18225209
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great stuff brother! Awesome lighting!


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Aug 4 2010, 09:49 AM~18225648
> *Great stuff brother! Awesome lighting!
> *


Thanks


----------



## LD0GG

Since everyone is posting stuff from the Westside picnic, here's mine.


----------



## FatAl 63

Took thses over the weekend. My boy had one of his homegirls come out to pose next to he's ride. Let me kno what you guys, and ladies, think. Gracias! :biggrin:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 4 2010, 07:54 AM~18225209
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sweet lighting and shots. And oh yeah she is friggin HOT!!!!


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by PROVOK+Jul 30 2010, 09:14 AM~18184798-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PROVOK_@Aug 4 2010, 07:54 AM~18225209
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Loving the work, Provok. Now go out and make us some money.  

You're getting at the level where you should be doing this full time and working on projects left and right. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery




----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 4 2010, 08:26 PM~18231100
> *Loving the work, Provok.  Now go out and make us some money.
> 
> You're getting at the level where you should be doing this full time and working on projects left and right.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro. I need to catch that break I guess. I'm trying though.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 4 2010, 07:54 AM~18225209
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice set bro. she got got some sexy eyes!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Aug 4 2010, 07:54 PM~18231346
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


like the hop shot!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

here are a few shots from a shoot i did earlier today


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 31 2010, 12:54 PM~18193968
> *Some shots from last weekend....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man, you always got them cuties in your pix! i like the studio work you do! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Aug 2 2010, 09:09 AM~18205880
> *Thanks jae..
> skyscraper ride.Night streak light shot .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 this is a sick ass shot brotha!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Aug 3 2010, 07:45 PM~18221171
> *Awesome work as always howard. :thumbsup:
> *


x2 always badass!


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 4 2010, 10:10 PM~18231500
> *here are a few shots from a shoot i did earlier today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Awesome pics!!! Beautiful Regal too! Makes me miss mine a LOT!


----------



## Wife-E

Here are a couple pics from my little trip to New Mexico....


----------



## Wife-E




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Sinatra




----------



## ~SCORT~

Our 83 Caddy Coupe @ Westside and UCE Picnics 2K10


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@Aug 4 2010, 03:38 PM~18229178
> *Took thses over the weekend. My boy had one of his homegirls come out to pose next to he's ride. Let me kno what you guys, and ladies, think. Gracias!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


she's yummy.


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by ~SCORT~_@Aug 5 2010, 09:48 AM~18235623
> *Our 83 Caddy Coupe @ Westside and UCE Picnics 2K10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: RIGHT CLICK AND SAVE


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1+Aug 4 2010, 09:40 PM~18232323-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple pics from my little trip to New Mexico....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-itsonlyme1_@Aug 4 2010, 09:44 PM~18232367
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


really nice pictures!


----------



## DUKE CITY RO

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1+Aug 4 2010, 10:40 PM~18232323-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a couple pics from my little trip to New Mexico....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-itsonlyme1_@Aug 4 2010, 10:44 PM~18232367
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 4 2010, 08:10 PM~18231500
> *here are a few shots from a shoot i did earlier today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:nice mando


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ




----------



## FreDay

> _Originally posted by ~SCORT~_@Aug 5 2010, 05:48 PM~18235623
> *Our 83 Caddy Coupe @ Westside and UCE Picnics 2K10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice collage!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Aug 4 2010, 11:09 PM~18231488-->
> 
> 
> 
> like the hop shot!!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks MASTER :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2010, 12:44 AM~18232367
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Breathtaking !!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DREAM [email protected] 5 2010, 03:43 AM~18233787
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Timeless :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-~SCORT~_@Aug 5 2010, 12:48 PM~18235623
> *Our 83 Caddy Coupe @ Westside and UCE Picnics 2K10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great spread !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno

Great work everyone! :biggrin:  :biggrin: 

I have been on LIL too much lately. I have alot of work to catch up on! 

Something I'm working on for LRM.


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 6 2010, 10:17 AM~18244980
> *Great work everyone!  :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> 
> I have been on LIL too much lately. I have alot of work to catch up on!
> 
> Something I'm working on for LRM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweet shot man love the airbrushin 2


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 4 2010, 07:10 PM~18231500
> *here are a few shots from a shoot i did earlier today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very cool pic


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Here is one from last nights shoot :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon+Aug 3 2010, 10:48 PM~18221206-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thank's fellas.I had fun shooting this ride ,but no way in hell ill be on it lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MikeS_@Aug 4 2010, 11:03 AM~18225264
> *Those people shots are looking great damn!
> 
> Oh and eh is that 68 on 5.20's  :cheesy:
> *


Thanks fellas... and, I don't think so Mike. But maybe. I'll have to take a closer look in the image on the computer. Attention to detail I see.


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Aug 5 2010, 12:43 AM~18233787
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

good shots everyone.....I should be getting internet connection on my pc tuesday....so hopefully I can be on here more often


----------



## Twotonz

from a shoot that I finished up a little while ago

in case you guys couldnt tell I was trying to give her angel wings and a halo....lol...I know....my drawing skills suck


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 6 2010, 11:40 PM~18250470
> *from a shoot that I finished up a little while ago
> 
> in case you guys couldnt tell I was trying to give her angel wings and a halo....lol...I know....my drawing skills suck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 7 2010, 12:40 AM~18250470
> *from a shoot that I finished up a little while ago
> 
> in case you guys couldnt tell I was trying to give her angel wings and a halo....lol...I know....my drawing skills suck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Cool Light paintin nice model 2


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Aug 7 2010, 04:56 PM~18253569
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Aug 7 2010, 11:08 PM~18254422
> *
> *


Thanks man!


----------



## R00STER

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Aug 6 2010, 07:01 PM~18248194-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one from last nights shoot :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great shot brotha.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 01:40 AM~18250470
> *from a shoot that I finished up a little while ago
> 
> in case you guys couldnt tell I was trying to give her angel wings and a halo....lol...I know....my drawing skills suck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Badass tonz.Like the angel wings !
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Aug 7 2010, 05:56 PM~18253569
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This is a cool as shot mando.



TTT


----------



## Ecalderon




----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 7 2010, 12:40 AM~18250470
> *from a shoot that I finished up a little while ago
> 
> in case you guys couldnt tell I was trying to give her angel wings and a halo....lol...I know....my drawing skills suck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Aug 8 2010, 09:41 AM~18256714
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:
this a great shot bro!


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Aug 7 2010, 04:56 PM~18253569
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice one!


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 8 2010, 04:23 PM~18257785
> *Nice one!
> *


Thanks Kutty! :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Aug 8 2010, 12:41 PM~18256714
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautiful shot brother! :thumbsup: The wife loves it. She did point out that the hand in the background is distracting. Try cloning it out and repost the image if you could. Great stuff as always. Maybe one day when I grow up I can be like you and that nice D3s you shoot with. :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Aug 8 2010, 11:47 AM~18257013-->
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> this a great shot bro!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks big dawg.
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Aug 8 2010, 07:52 PM~18259641
> *Beautiful shot brother! :thumbsup: The wife loves it. She did point out that the hand in the background is distracting. Try cloning it out and repost the image if you could. Great stuff as always. Maybe one day when I grow up I can be like you and that nice D3s you shoot with. :biggrin:
> *



lol you a foo brotha 


Wifey has a great eye (SAY HELLO TO HER)I saw the hand right after i uploaded the shot here but i thought i just clone it later before i give the pictures to the client.Future studio looking good ?I know you aiming high for them dollars mando :biggrin: You work is looking badass.Cant wait to see what you working with in the near future.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Aug 6 2010, 10:45 AM~18245198
> *Sweet shot man love the airbrushin 2
> *


Thanks very much! :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

Everyone is doing some beautiful work!

Howard, Kutty, MAAANDO, Big Mando AZ, Ed, Twotonz, and anyone else I forgot to name. You guys are inspiring! I'm glad to know you all! :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 8 2010, 09:11 PM~18260905
> *Everyone is doing some beautiful work!
> 
> Howard, Kutty, MAAANDO, Big Mando AZ, Ed, Twotonz, and anyone else I forgot to name. You guys are inspiring! I'm glad to know you all!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 8 2010, 09:11 PM~18260905
> *Everyone is doing some beautiful work!
> 
> Howard, Kutty, MAAANDO, Big Mando AZ, Ed, Twotonz, and anyone else I forgot to name. You guys are inspiring! I'm glad to know you all!  :biggrin:
> *



 you forgot your name on that list


----------



## carsofabq




----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Aug 8 2010, 09:20 PM~18261003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



The only thing missing in this pic is RAT FINK    Badass shot though


----------



## GRS-HPR

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Aug 9 2010, 02:20 PM~18261003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shits bad asss :cheesy: :0 :wow:


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Aug 9 2010, 12:20 AM~18261003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon+Aug 8 2010, 11:01 PM~18260203-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks big dawg.
> lol you a foo brotha
> Wifey has a great eye (SAY HELLO TO HER)I saw the hand right after i uploaded the shot here but i thought i just clone it later before i give the pictures to the client.Future studio looking good ?I know you aiming high for them dollars mando  :biggrin: You work is looking badass.Cant wait to see what you working with in the near future.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> Im taking it one day at a time right now. Did you check out my flickr? Look at the wife's new pic I took Saturday night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 12:11 AM~18260905
> *Everyone is doing some beautiful work!
> 
> Howard, Kutty, MAAANDO, Big Mando AZ, Ed, Twotonz, and anyone else I forgot to name. You guys are inspiring! I'm glad to know you all!  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe the inspiration to us all is you my brother. Everything from the angles to the colors in your pictures. We can only aspire to be great and humble like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 12:18 AM~18260982
> * you forgot your name on that list
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-carsofabq_@Aug 9 2010, 12:20 AM~18261003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is an amazing shot! Great location and watermark your pic! you dont want this ending up on another site with no name on it.


----------



## DELUXE

Softin"s 2nd Annual Charity Car Show & Pin Up Contest


----------



## DELUXE




----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by DELUXE_@Aug 9 2010, 10:32 AM~18263327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by DELUXE_@Aug 9 2010, 10:28 AM~18263316
> *Softin"s 2nd Annual Charity Car Show & Pin Up Contest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## R00STER




----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Aug 8 2010, 10:11 PM~18260905-->
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is doing some beautiful work!
> 
> Howard, Kutty, MAAANDO, Big Mando AZ, Ed, Twotonz, and anyone else I forgot to name. You guys are inspiring! I'm glad to know you all!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOUR THE MAN JAE.It was a honor to meet you and wifey in vegas as well as the other photographers .Glad i had the chance to be there with all you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 10:18 PM~18260982
> * you forgot your name on that list
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> xxx1millllllll
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 10:20 PM~18261003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beautiful shot carsofabq
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 06:55 AM~18262972
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Im taking it one day at a time right now. Did you check out my flickr? Look at the wife's new pic I took Saturday night.
> 
> believe the inspiration to us all is you my brother. Everything from the angles to the colors in your pictures. We can only aspire to be great and humble like you.
> 
> This is an amazing shot! Great location and watermark your pic! you dont want this ending up on another site with no name on it.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> 
> Haven been on flickr but im on my way to check it out :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DELUXE_@Aug 9 2010, 08:32 AM~18263327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great shots deluxe


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by carsofabq+Aug 8 2010, 09:18 PM~18260982-->
> 
> 
> 
> you forgot your name on that list
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: Thanks! I forgot to add you, Tony V., DreamOn, Provok, GRS and a few more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 09:20 PM~18261003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love this shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 05:55 AM~18262972
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Im taking it one day at a time right now. Did you check out my flickr? Look at the wife's new pic I took Saturday night.
> 
> I saw the photo, very nice!
> 
> I believe the inspiration to us all is you my brother. Everything from the angles to the colors in your pictures. We can only aspire to be great and humble like you.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks friend! Appreciate your words!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DELUXE_@Aug 9 2010, 07:28 AM~18263316
> *Softin"s 2nd Annual Charity Car Show & Pin Up Contest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





> _Originally posted by DELUXE+Aug 9 2010, 07:32 AM~18263327-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice work Deluxe!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ecalderon_@Aug 9 2010, 09:24 AM~18263968
> *YOUR THE MAN JAE.It was a honor to meet you and wifey in vegas as well as the other photographers .Glad  i had the chance to be there with all you.
> xxx1millllllll
> *


Thanks Ed! Likewise! You coming to Vegas this year!? We'll be there again!


----------



## nobueno

Here's one from this weekend.


----------



## R00STER




----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 9 2010, 04:10 PM~18265820
> *Here's one from this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Hey Joe, Its Renaul from Charlotte, NC OBSESSION CC


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Aug 7 2010, 03:56 PM~18253569
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


one of your best IMO. this is sick, it almost looks like he is a part of the wall art.


----------



## R00STER

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by DELUXE_@Aug 9 2010, 07:32 AM~18263327
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The air plane shot is sick. Sexy and Classy! Good job bro :biggrin:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 9 2010, 01:10 PM~18265820
> *Here's one from this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is a sweet shot man Love it


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN+Aug 9 2010, 12:41 AM~18262408-->
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing missing in this pic is RAT FINK       Badass shot though
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 01:57 AM~18262628
> *shits bad asss :cheesy:  :0  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 04:40 AM~18262812
> *:thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 05:55 AM~18262972
> *:biggrin:
> 
> This is an amazing shot! Great location and watermark your pic! you dont want this ending up on another site with no name on it.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 09:24 AM~18263968
> *Beautiful shot carsofabq
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Aug 9 2010, 12:57 PM~18265715
> *Love this shot!
> *



Thanks everyone I still have a lot to learn from all you pros


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 9 2010, 12:57 PM~18265715
> *:biggrin: Thanks! I forgot to add you, Tony V., DreamOn, Provok, GRS and a few more!
> *


Dont forget Travis too


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Aug 9 2010, 05:20 AM~18261003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Aug 9 2010, 05:55 AM~18262972
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> I believe the inspiration to us all is you my brother. Everything from the angles to the colors in your pictures. We can only aspire to be great and humble like you.
> *


X2


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Aug 10 2010, 03:48 AM~18272247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice!


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Aug 10 2010, 03:30 AM~18272164
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hot


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Aug 10 2010, 03:22 AM~18272112
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Aug 9 2010, 06:07 PM~18266930
> *one of your best IMO. this is sick, it almost looks like he is a part of the wall art.
> *


Thanks brother.


----------



## MikeS

Our group went to the biggest carshow in Hannover, Germany last weekend, cruised all weekend. 3 of the 4 cars took awards. 

Mike- California Edition 1st place lowrider (7 page coverage in Street magazine also got first place a few weeks ago in Hamburg and last year in Hannover and best car of the show too.
Glenn- Imagination 3thrd place lowrider and best paint of show
Mike- OG '76 1st place OG 70's
And me and my brother had a story in the Hannover newspaper.

Here are the pics.

Imagination









Mark Fif









California Edition









OG '76


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Aug 10 2010, 08:39 AM~18273012
> *Our group went to the biggest carshow in Hannover, Germany last weekend, cruised all weekend. 3 of the 4 cars took awards.
> 
> Mike- California Edition 1st place lowrider (7 page coverage in Street magazine also got first place a few weeks ago in Hamburg and last year in Hannover and best car of the show too.
> Glenn- Imagination 3thrd place lowrider and best paint of show
> Mike- OG '76 1st place OG 70's
> And me and my brother had a story in the Hannover newspaper.
> 
> Here are the pics.
> 
> Imagination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Fif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OG '76
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW, yall doing it like that over there!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 9 2010, 01:57 PM~18265715
> *:biggrin: Thanks! I forgot to add you, Tony V., DreamOn, Provok, GRS and a few more!
> Love this shot!
> Thanks friend! Appreciate your words!
> Nice work Deluxe!
> Thanks Ed! Likewise! You coming to Vegas this year!? We'll be there again!
> *


Dont think i am.Been working a lot so i need to take sometime for me and wifey to go out on a trip with no gear ,no kids and no work :biggrin: If anything changes ill definitely be out in vegas.


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Aug 10 2010, 06:39 AM~18273012
> *Our group went to the biggest carshow in Hannover, Germany last weekend, cruised all weekend. 3 of the 4 cars took awards.
> 
> Mike- California Edition 1st place lowrider (7 page coverage in Street magazine also got first place a few weeks ago in Hamburg and last year in Hannover and best car of the show too.
> Glenn- Imagination 3thrd place lowrider and best paint of show
> Mike- OG '76 1st place OG 70's
> And me and my brother had a story in the Hannover newspaper.
> 
> Here are the pics.
> 
> Imagination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Fif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OG '76
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great shots mike.Congrats to you and your crew.


----------



## DELUXE

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Aug 9 2010, 09:24 AM~18263968
> *YOUR THE MAN JAE.It was a honor to meet you and wifey in vegas as well as the other photographers .Glad  i had the chance to be there with all you.
> xxx1millllllll
> Beautiful shot carsofabq
> x2
> Haven been on flickr but im on my way to check it out :biggrin:
> Great shots deluxe
> *


Thanks Ecalderon!


----------



## DELUXE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 9 2010, 12:57 PM~18265715
> *:biggrin: Thanks! I forgot to add you, Tony V., DreamOn, Provok, GRS and a few more!
> Love this shot!
> Thanks friend! Appreciate your words!
> Nice work Deluxe!
> Thanks Ed! Likewise! You coming to Vegas this year!? We'll be there again!
> *


Thanks Jae. Sorry I had to switch to Canon but I still have my N :biggrin: ikon as a backup!


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by DELUXE_@Aug 10 2010, 10:49 AM~18273553
> *Thanks Jae. Sorry I had to switch to Canon but I still have my N :biggrin: ikon as a backup!
> *


Now, canon is that way to go.. We back on top..


----------



## MikeS

Thanks Ecalderon and ROOSTER !!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Aug 8 2010, 09:20 PM~18261003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this pic is badass!!!!!


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Aug 10 2010, 01:18 PM~18274652
> *Thanks Ecalderon and ROOSTER !!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Aug 7 2010, 04:56 PM~18253569-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the good pov and lighting made a great shot
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 09:41 AM~18256714
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you deffinetly captured a great moment there Magic
> <!--QuoteBegin-carsofabq_@Aug 8 2010, 09:20 PM~18261003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great shot of a crazy looking ride


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Aug 9 2010, 01:10 PM~18265820-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one from this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice location and compostion of the shot
> <!--QuoteBegin-MikeS_@Aug 10 2010, 05:39 AM~18273012
> *Our group went to the biggest carshow in Hannover, Germany last weekend, cruised all weekend. 3 of the 4 cars took awards.
> 
> Mike- California Edition 1st place lowrider (7 page coverage in Street magazine also got first place a few weeks ago in Hamburg and last year in Hannover and best car of the show too.
> Glenn- Imagination 3thrd place lowrider and best paint of show
> Mike- OG '76 1st place OG 70's
> And me and my brother had a story in the Hannover newspaper.
> 
> Here are the pics.
> 
> Imagination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Fif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OG '76
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats bad ass man.....great to see the lowrider culture being repprested out there and not only representing but representing with quality


----------



## Twotonz

from a feature in the new LRM


----------



## wence

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Aug 10 2010, 11:15 PM~18281958


Is this you?? 









here is some some people u might know.. :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Aug 10 2010, 05:39 AM~18273012
> *Our group went to the biggest carshow in Hannover, Germany last weekend, cruised all weekend. 3 of the 4 cars took awards.
> 
> Mike- California Edition 1st place lowrider (7 page coverage in Street magazine also got first place a few weeks ago in Hamburg and last year in Hannover and best car of the show too.
> Glenn- Imagination 3thrd place lowrider and best paint of show
> Mike- OG '76 1st place OG 70's
> And me and my brother had a story in the Hannover newspaper.
> 
> Here are the pics.
> 
> Imagination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Fif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OG '76
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick Shots Homie. And Congrats on the Awards


----------



## MikeS

Thanks Twotonz and CUZICAN !!


----------



## Knightstalker




----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Aug 9 2010, 09:10 PM~18265820-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one from this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-carsofabq_@Aug 9 2010, 05:20 AM~18261003
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Poster material. 

:nicoderm:


----------



## R00STER

nice


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 11 2010, 01:29 AM~18282436
> *from a feature in the new LRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice one my friend! I have not seen the issue yet. I was LRM on Monday but they had not received any copies yet.. I don't know what I have in the issue or if I have anything in the issue.


----------



## DREAM ON

> Is this you??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap thats me.....


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Aug 11 2010, 01:03 PM~18284137
> *Is this you??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap thats me.....
> *


up up up an away :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 4 2010, 09:12 PM~18231521
> *:0 this is a sick ass shot brotha!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


This is awesome!!!!


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 6 2010, 11:17 AM~18244980
> *Great work everyone!  :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> 
> I have been on LIL too much lately. I have alot of work to catch up on!
> 
> Something I'm working on for LRM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is amazing...


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON+Aug 11 2010, 02:22 AM~18281984-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok from now on you shouldnt post here any more. You have access to some of the best cars in the world!!! :biggrin:
> Great stuff man.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 02:46 AM~18282105
> *the good pov and lighting made a great shot
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Brother!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Aug 11 2010, 04:29 AM~18282436
> *from a feature in the new LRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I saw this yesterday. Great shot man. Love the perspective here!


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 11 2010, 01:29 AM~18282436
> *from a feature in the new LRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NNNIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by wence+Aug 11 2010, 01:31 AM~18282440-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DREAM ON
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Aug 10 2010, 11:15 PM~18281958
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
Click to expand...


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 11 2010, 04:29 AM~18282436
> *from a feature in the new LRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like them tits


----------



## DREAM ON

> Ok from now on you shouldnt post here any more. You have access to some of the best cars in the world!!! :biggrin:
> Great stuff man.
> 
> Thanks!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Wife-E




----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 11 2010, 01:29 AM~18282436
> *from a feature in the new LRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hott pic Tonz!!!


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Aug 11 2010, 06:54 PM~18286730
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice


----------



## Lost-my-Mind




----------



## nobueno

October issue of LRM is hitting newsstands! 

Work by our own Twotonz, Fisheye (2nd center spread! whoo hoo!) and myself.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Aug 11 2010, 12:54 PM~18285255-->
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this yesterday. Great shot man. Love the perspective here!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 02:52 PM~18286206
> *NNNIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 03:30 PM~18286524
> *i like them tits
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-itsonlyme1_@Aug 11 2010, 03:55 PM~18286741
> *Hott pic Tonz!!!
> *


thanks everyone


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 11 2010, 08:31 PM~18288919
> *October issue of LRM is hitting newsstands!
> 
> Work by our own Twotonz, Fisheye (2nd center spread! whoo hoo!) and myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice....I havent seen it yet....I have a lot of stuff submitted and getting ready to submit a lot more


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 11 2010, 08:46 PM~18289086
> *nice....I havent seen it yet....I have a lot of stuff submitted and getting ready to submit a lot more
> *


  :biggrin: Me too! I think between the two of us, we could fill the magazine monthly!


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 11 2010, 11:51 PM~18289148
> * :biggrin: Me too! I think between the two of us, we could fill the magazine monthly!
> *



:wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 11 2010, 08:51 PM~18289148
> * :biggrin: Me too! I think between the two of us, we could fill the magazine monthly!
> *


I think so :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 11 2010, 09:46 PM~18289086
> *nice....I havent seen it yet....I have a lot of stuff submitted and getting ready to submit a lot more
> *


congrats guys!


----------



## Twotonz

LIL Photographer, Super Show Roll Call
(please add your name to the list if your going)

Twotonz


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 11 2010, 10:47 PM~18289657
> *LIL Photographer, Super Show Roll Call
> (please add your name to the list if your going)
> 
> Twotonz
> *


I will be out of town on a trip with wifey this year.Hope you all have a blast in vegas.


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 11 2010, 10:47 PM~18289657
> *LIL Photographer, Super Show Roll Call
> (please add your name to the list if your going)
> 
> Twotonz
> *


Not on your level but I'll be there :happysad:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Aug 12 2010, 01:53 AM~18290725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Where did my post go?


----------



## 65rivi

Took this at a show this past weekend in Dallas.


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 11 2010, 02:29 AM~18282436
> *from a feature in the new LRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is hot! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 12 2010, 03:12 AM~18290988
> *Not on your level but I'll be there  :happysad:
> *


X2


----------



## 65rivi




----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 12 2010, 04:12 AM~18290988
> *Not on your level but I'll be there  :happysad:
> *


I would LOVE to go, but don't think it's possible this year... If I did go, I don't think my camera could handle all the cars! :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 11 2010, 09:47 PM~18289657
> *LIL Photographer, Super Show Roll Call
> (please add your name to the list if your going)
> 
> Twotonz
> *


Jae & Stephanie Bueno


----------



## nobueno

Outake from October issue.


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 12 2010, 03:13 AM~18290990
> *:wow: :thumbsup:
> *



THANK'S!!!!


----------



## LD0GG

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 12 2010, 11:06 AM~18291779
> *Took this at a show this past weekend in Dallas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did you use a filter or just boosted the saturation / contrast on this one?


----------



## 65rivi

a combination of contrast/saturation then burned the edges.


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 11 2010, 11:44 PM~18289068
> *thanks everyone
> *


welcome


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 12 2010, 11:14 AM~18291843
> *Outake from October issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## MikeS




----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Aug 12 2010, 08:31 PM~18296087
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


can you come to the us and hook mines up..


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Aug 13 2010, 01:55 AM~18296268
> *can you come to the us and hook mines up..
> *



Contact Joost'  

AJ's Autobody and paint - Emmen topic


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Aug 13 2010, 05:30 AM~18299833
> *Contact Joost'
> 
> AJ's Autobody and paint - Emmen topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


10-4 :thumbsup:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Aug 13 2010, 02:30 AM~18299833
> *Contact Joost'
> 
> AJ's Autobody and paint - Emmen topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Cool shots nice feel to them


----------



## carsofabq




----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Aug 13 2010, 02:30 AM~18299833
> *Contact Joost'
> 
> AJ's Autobody and paint - Emmen topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice series! :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Aug 13 2010, 08:21 AM~18300771
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love them Caddy's! Nice shot! :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

This one is for Tony aka DreamOn.


----------



## TraditionCC

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 13 2010, 08:30 AM~18300833
> *This one is for Tony aka DreamOn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shot Jae :worship:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 13 2010, 08:30 AM~18300833
> *This one is for Tony aka DreamOn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Tham....it  nice pic jae thanks!!!!


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Aug 13 2010, 11:21 AM~18300771
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BLING BLING


----------



## 75_Monte

Are any of you LIL photographers coming to the Chitown this weekend for the Chicago Super show (www.chicagosupershow.com)? If you are, stop by to say what's up. Look for the 1975 candy apple red monte carlo. Thnx 

Rey F.


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Aug 13 2010, 03:30 AM~18299833
> *Contact Joost'
> 
> AJ's Autobody and paint - Emmen topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Twotonz

LIL Photographer, Super Show Roll Call
(please add your name to the list if your going)

Twotonz
Knightstalker
itsonlyme1
Jae and Stef


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Aug 13 2010, 02:30 AM~18299833
> *Contact Joost'
> 
> AJ's Autobody and paint - Emmen topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass Mike


----------



## Wife-E

on my way to Albuquerque from salt lake, cant wait for the show on Sunday :biggrin: Hope to get lots of good pics


----------



## R00STER

Hey, Im about to buy my 2nd Canon 7d. sold my 5D to make room for it.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 13 2010, 07:48 PM~18305507
> *LIL Photographer, Super Show Roll Call
> (please add your name to the list if your going)
> 
> Twotonz
> Knightstalker
> itsonlyme1
> Jae and Stef
> BIGMIKE*


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 13 2010, 08:48 PM~18305507
> *LIL Photographer, Super Show Roll Call
> (please add your name to the list if your going)
> 
> Twotonz
> Knightstalker
> itsonlyme1
> Jae and Stef
> BIGMIKE
> BigMando
> *


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 13 2010, 08:48 PM~18305507
> *LIL Photographer, Super Show Roll Call
> (please add your name to the list if your going)
> 
> Twotonz
> Knightstalker
> itsonlyme1
> Jae and Stef
> BIGMIKE
> BigMando
> DREAM ON
> *


----------



## HMART1970




----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Aug 14 2010, 03:06 PM~18308873
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:uh:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Aug 13 2010, 10:04 PM~18306027
> *on my way to Albuquerque from salt lake, cant wait for the show on Sunday  :biggrin: Hope to get lots of good pics
> *



What show :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## R00STER

> LIL Photographer, Super Show Roll Call
> (please add your name to the list if your going)


----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 13 2010, 11:48 PM~18305507
> *LIL Photographer, Super Show Roll Call
> (please add your name to the list if your going)
> 
> Twotonz
> Knightstalker
> itsonlyme1
> Jae and Stef
> BIGMIKE
> BigMando
> DREAM ON
> ROOSTER
> *


----------



## carsofabq




----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Aug 15 2010, 07:53 AM~18312776
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 13 2010, 08:48 PM~18305507
> *LIL Photographer, Super Show Roll Call
> (please add your name to the list if your going)
> 
> Twotonz
> Knightstalker
> itsonlyme1
> Jae and Stef
> *



When you leaving and coming back?


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Aug 15 2010, 09:29 AM~18312933
> *Show and shine......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Aug 15 2010, 08:53 AM~18312776
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow:


----------



## R00STER

uffin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Aug 14 2010, 01:06 PM~18308873
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Just a little side note on this one"

WHEN YOU TRULY DO SOMETHING YOU LOVE, NOTHING CAN STOP YOU FROM DOING IT


----------



## MikeS

That's real !!


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Aug 15 2010, 03:38 PM~18314534
> *Just a little side note on this one"
> 
> WHEN YOU TRULY DO SOMETHING YOU LOVE, NOTHING CAN STOP YOU FROM DOING IT
> *


 uffin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

A few from a show yesterday.


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Aug 15 2010, 08:30 PM~18317452
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn huge ass dog!! :wow:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by StylishTekniqueCC_@Aug 15 2010, 10:47 PM~18317610
> *damn huge ass dog!!  :wow:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## mike661

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

from last nite


----------



## MAAANDO

Here is one from the Adidas Sneaker Launch I covered on Friday. This is an amazing artist by the name of Alex Yanes. Check him out. www.alexyanes.com


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Aug 15 2010, 10:53 AM~18312776
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick Shot!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

can anyone remove backgrounds from photos or make the backgrounds all white? pm me if you can!


----------



## Ecalderon

Awesome work all around .

TTT


----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Aug 17 2010, 08:03 AM~18330988
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Cool shot mando. :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Aug 17 2010, 10:24 AM~18331102
> *Cool shot mando. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks ED! Hows the family? Hows the wife?


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Aug 17 2010, 07:03 AM~18330988
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Cool location and great shot!


----------



## 72 kutty

A couple from a rapper/producer I shot last week and designed for his promo flyers....


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon+Aug 17 2010, 07:24 AM~18331102-->
> 
> 
> 
> Cool shot mando. :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-72 kutty_@Aug 17 2010, 07:37 AM~18331176
> *A couple from a rapper/producer I shot last week and designed for his promo flyers....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Kutty! Hey I see a Bueno in there! :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Aug 17 2010, 08:33 AM~18331157-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ED! Hows the family? Hows the wife?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are doing great .I had them all at the strretlow show this weekend .They had fun till the sun started coming out strong.You know how it is with the little ones and the heat lol.Hope all is well on your side bro.Tell the wifey she has some beautiful shots on her flickr.I saw the one you shot of her also :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Badass......
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-72 kutty_@Aug 17 2010, 08:37 AM~18331176
> *A couple from a rapper/producer I shot last week and designed for his promo flyers....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Very nice kutty .Straight repping WEST COAST


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Aug 17 2010, 07:24 AM~18331102
> *Cool shot mando. :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Aug 17 2010, 07:03 AM~18330988
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice picture!


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Aug 17 2010, 08:03 AM~18330988
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Nice


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 17 2010, 08:37 AM~18331176
> *A couple from a rapper/producer I shot last week and designed for his promo flyers....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: Great job


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 13 2010, 10:48 PM~18305507
> *LIL Photographer, Super Show Roll Call
> (please add your name to the list if your going)
> 
> Twotonz
> Knightstalker
> itsonlyme1
> Jae and Stef
> Big Bean. ---75% going
> *


----------



## MAAANDO

Thank you all. Here is another one from that same set.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Aug 15 2010, 08:53 AM~18312776
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DUKE CITY........ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

LIL Photographer, Super Show Roll Call
(please add your name to the list if your going)

Twotonz
Knightstalker
itsonlyme1
Jae and Stef
BIGMIKE
BigMando
DREAM ON
ROOSTER
Bean 75%

Kutty im leaving the Thursday before and coming back Monday afternoon


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## R00STER

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 18 2010, 02:38 AM~18340124
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like that photoshoping bigmike... :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## mxcn_roc

LIL Photographer, Super Show Roll Call
(please add your name to the list if your going)

Twotonz
Knightstalker
itsonlyme1
Jae and Stef
BIGMIKE
BigMando
DREAM ON
ROOSTER
Bean 75%
mxcn_roc(most likely)


----------



## Yastuvo

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 18 2010, 12:38 AM~18340124
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: 
Nice photo Homie!!


----------



## Yastuvo

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 18 2010, 12:03 PM~18343143
> *LIL Photographer, Super Show Roll Call
> (please add your name to the list if your going)
> 
> Twotonz
> Knightstalker
> itsonlyme1
> Jae and Stef
> BIGMIKE
> BigMando
> DREAM ON
> ROOSTER
> Bean 75%
> mxcn_roc(most likely)
> YASTUVO
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Aug 18 2010, 05:54 AM~18341325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 18 2010, 01:03 PM~18343143
> *LIL Photographer, Super Show Roll Call
> (please add your name to the list if your going)
> 
> Twotonz
> Knightstalker
> itsonlyme1
> Jae and Stef
> BIGMIKE
> BigMando
> DREAM ON
> ROOSTER
> Bean 75%
> mxcn_roc(most likely)
> 
> 
> *


*will we see canon vs nikon again........ all in fun...............*


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 17 2010, 10:50 PM~18339694
> *LIL Photographer, Super Show Roll Call
> (please add your name to the list if your going)
> 
> Twotonz
> Knightstalker
> itsonlyme1
> Jae and Stef
> BIGMIKE
> BigMando
> DREAM ON
> ROOSTER
> Bean 75%
> 
> Kutty im leaving the Thursday before and coming back Monday afternoon
> *



I'm gonna try....not sure if I can get the time off from work...but I'll see.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE+Aug 17 2010, 11:38 PM~18340124-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Aug 18 2010, 06:54 AM~18341325
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work guys! :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Aug 15 2010, 07:53 AM~18312776
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick! That would be a nice poster and post card! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Aug 19 2010, 12:30 AM~18349953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## bthang64

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Aug 19 2010, 02:03 AM~18350128
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice flicc :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Aug 19 2010, 12:47 AM~18350278
> *nice flicc :biggrin:
> *


Thanks!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## bthang64

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Aug 19 2010, 02:49 AM~18350283
> *Thanks!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Aug 18 2010, 11:49 PM~18350283
> *Thanks!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 nice pic...i think thats me in the cowboys jersey :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 19 2010, 07:01 AM~18351030
> *:0 nice pic...i think thats me in the cowboys jersey  :biggrin:
> *



Thank's... it looks like you took a pic of it post it up... :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 18 2010, 11:22 PM~18349910
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Aug 19 2010, 12:49 AM~18350283
> *Thanks!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Aug 11 2010, 11:53 PM~18290534
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Aug 12 2010, 05:31 PM~18296087
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick ride nice shot Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by ~SCORT~_@Aug 5 2010, 09:48 AM~18235623
> *Our 83 Caddy Coupe @ Westside and UCE Picnics 2K10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 75_Monte

Nice pics fellows...
:thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker

> *LIL Photographer, Super Show Roll Call
> (please add your name to the list if your going)
> 
> Twotonz
> Knightstalker
> itsonlyme1
> Jae and Stef
> BIGMIKE
> BigMando
> DREAM ON
> ROOSTER
> Bean 75%
> mxcn_roc(most likely)
> YASTUVO
> 72 kutty (maybe)
> *


 :biggrin: TTT


----------



## LD0GG

Great stuff!


----------



## OMAR760

Took this at the Oceanside , Ca Pier
Let me know what you guys think. :biggrin:


----------



## DELUXE

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Aug 18 2010, 11:30 PM~18349953
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DELUXE

LIL Photographer, Super Show Roll Call
(please add your name to the list if your going)

Twotonz
Knightstalker
itsonlyme1
Jae and Stef
BIGMIKE
BigMando
DREAM ON
ROOSTER
Bean 75%
mxcn_roc(most likely)
DELUXE


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Worldwide status! lol jk, one of my posters made it to Melbourne Australia   



> looking forward to it. ive got a pic of that 64 up in my garage in Australia :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote


----------



## Twotonz

LIL Photographer, Super Show Roll Call
(please add your name to the list if your going)

Twotonz
Knightstalker
itsonlyme1
Jae and Stef
BIGMIKE
BigMando
DREAM ON
ROOSTER
YASTUVO
DELUXE
Fisheye (I think he said he's going)

Maybe:
Bean
mxcn_roc
Kutty


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 18 2010, 09:20 PM~18348959
> *Sick! That would be a nice poster and post card!  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks Man


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 17 2010, 11:38 PM~18340124
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## Richard Slapson




----------



## PROVOK




----------



## PROVOK




----------



## PROVOK




----------



## PROVOK

My baby girl Bella Sky


----------



## Richard Slapson

your portraits are on point man :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 20 2010, 04:28 PM~18364418
> *LIL Photographer, Super Show Roll Call
> (please add your name to the list if your going)
> 
> Twotonz
> Knightstalker
> itsonlyme1
> Jae and Stef
> BIGMIKE
> BigMando
> DREAM ON
> ROOSTER
> YASTUVO
> DELUXE
> Fisheye (I think he said he's going)
> 
> He's going... even if I gotta throw him in the trunk
> 
> Maybe:
> Bean
> mxcn_roc
> Kutty
> *


Where's everyone staying at? :dunno:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 21 2010, 03:03 AM~18367832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn shes beautiful ooohhh a nice pics man sorry lil off subject there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Aug 21 2010, 08:01 AM~18368181
> *Damn shes beautiful ooohhh a nice pics man sorry lil off subject there  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


lol x2 Beautiful model .


----------



## 75_Monte

> Your portraits are always bad ass. Love the lighting. :thumbsup:


----------



## 75_Monte

A few from a show last week.










Kinto Sol and Together were in the house. 









A member from "Together" is in the background.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Aug 21 2010, 08:01 AM~18368181
> *Damn shes beautiful ooohhh a nice pics man sorry lil off subject there  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


my next girl. hopefully


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 21 2010, 03:03 AM~18367832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BEATIFUL BODY OF WORK


----------



## DELUXE

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 21 2010, 03:03 AM~18367832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY NICE WORK


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ

A FEW PICS I TOOK AT A SHOW N SHINE FOR PETER LUV FROM THE SOPHISTICATED FEW


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by PROVOK+Aug 21 2010, 03:03 AM~18367832-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the first one came out the best
> <!--QuoteBegin-PROVOK_@Aug 21 2010, 03:17 AM~18367845
> *My baby girl Bella Sky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good captures man.....I especially like the last one


----------



## Twotonz




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by INTRUDERS_PHXAZ_@Aug 21 2010, 02:04 PM~18370187
> *A FEW PICS I TOOK AT A SHOW N SHINE FOR PETER LUV FROM THE SOPHISTICATED FEW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice set bro! I like how you did the hours on the window! 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Aug 21 2010, 03:03 AM~18367832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


real nice! Homegirl looks good too! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 21 2010, 11:17 PM~18373366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Some edits I did for Overdose Records


----------



## Twotonz

So ive been looking at a lot of models portfolios lately and Ive notice how the majority of them have a bunch of photos in their portfolio were they are overly photoshop....so much so, that they look kind of cartoonish in them. I did skin softning for a few weeks on a few of my models photos but I honestly didnt really see the need to keep doing it. Anyways, I wanted to bring it up cause I see that some of those guys seem to be very popular or in high demand by the models. So I wanted to see and hear what everyone in here thinks about this subject:

Skin Softening on a Model?

a.) Its industry standar....so it's always a must
b.) I wont post any of my pictures online with out doing it 
c.) Only if its going to print
d.) Only if im being payed by the clinet to do so
e.) When ever I feel like doing it
f.) If she needs it she shouldn't be modeling in the first place
g.) other


----------



## PROVOK

thanks everyone for the compliments. great work on this threads. keep up the good work.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 22 2010, 02:38 AM~18374053
> *So ive been looking at a lot of models portfolios lately and Ive notice how the majority of them have a bunch of photos in their portfolio were they are overly photoshop....so much so, that they look kind of cartoonish in them.  I did skin softning for a few weeks on a few of my models photos but I honestly didnt really see the need to keep doing it.  Anyways, I wanted to bring it up cause I see that some of those guys seem to be very popular or in high demand by the models.  So I wanted to see and hear what everyone in here thinks about this subject:
> 
> Skin Softening on a Model?
> 
> a.) Its industry standar....so it's always a must
> b.) I wont post any of my pictures online with out doing it
> c.) Only if its going to print
> d.) Only if im being payed by the clinet to do so
> e.) When ever I feel like doing it
> f.) If she needs it she shouldn't be modeling in the first place
> g.) other
> *


I use to hate to retouch photos. I wanted my stuff to look natural (flaws and all). Then I started getting into fashion so i started working on my retouching. Now i like it for some reason that I have gone back to my old photos and worked on those too. I get compliments on my retouch as well as my photography so I think its a good thing. For me anyways. I just hope I not over photoshopping. If I am please let me know. 

On the other hand, I want to chill on that so I took a photography class so I can shoot on B&W film. see where that leads me. I'm also into photography as an art so I'm gonna work more on that then just shooting beautiful women. 

I think retouching is not a bad thing. Learn to do it well. Learn how not to over do it. Learn when it should be done. Learn to tell a client "I'll do it if u really want me to, but I think it looks good natural."

Hope my photos don't look cartoonish.


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 21 2010, 11:52 PM~18373575
> *nice set bro! I like how you did the hours on the window!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: THANKS MANDO I WAS BORED JUS ADD IT IN THERE HA


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 21 2010, 11:17 PM~18373366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



The clouds were sick yesterday..nice shots Tonz


----------



## mxcn_roc

Some photos from a recent LRM feature that didn't make the mag:




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










I couldn't get a model release(no $$$). :angry:


----------



## Affiliated_Lady




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 22 2010, 10:50 AM~18375986
> *Some photos from a recent LRM feature that didn't make the mag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't get a model release(no $$$).  :angry:
> *


That's an awesome pic :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno

Great work everyone! This is by far the best topic on LIL! Everyone is doing their thing! Thanks for contributing! Vegas is not that far away for the LIL Photo Meet Up #2! :biggrin:


----------



## MxHispanic

....just starting out riight now....









.








.








.








.








.








.









started out taking pics for my car club BUT now i wanna really get into it


----------



## MxHispanic

these were at the socios car show with a regular digital camera BUT they came out really good.i think









.








.


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Aug 23 2010, 10:10 AM~18383252
> *these were at the socios car show with a regular digital camera BUT they came out really good.i think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 21 2010, 05:19 AM~18367996
> *Where's everyone staying at? :dunno:
> *


Circus Circus :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 21 2010, 05:19 AM~18367996
> *Where's everyone staying at? :dunno:
> *


Stratosphere!!!


----------



## DELUXE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 21 2010, 11:17 PM~18373366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


KOOL


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 22 2010, 11:50 AM~18375986
> *Some photos from a recent LRM feature that didn't make the mag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't get a model release(no $$$).  :angry:
> *


Nice


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Aug 20 2010, 04:46 PM~18364945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1+Aug 23 2010, 03:43 PM~18385475-->
> 
> 
> 
> Circus Circus  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigMandoAZ_@Aug 23 2010, 03:57 PM~18385591
> *Stratosphere!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## OMAR760

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Aug 23 2010, 10:05 AM~18383211
> *....just starting out riight now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> started out taking pics for my car club BUT now i wanna really get into it
> *


Nice Shots! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 22 2010, 02:38 AM~18374053
> *So ive been looking at a lot of models portfolios lately and Ive notice how the majority of them have a bunch of photos in their portfolio were they are overly photoshop....so much so, that they look kind of cartoonish in them.  I did skin softning for a few weeks on a few of my models photos but I honestly didnt really see the need to keep doing it.  Anyways, I wanted to bring it up cause I see that some of those guys seem to be very popular or in high demand by the models.  So I wanted to see and hear what everyone in here thinks about this subject:
> 
> Skin Softening on a Model?
> 
> a.) Its industry standar....so it's always a must
> b.) I wont post any of my pictures online with out doing it
> c.) Only if its going to print
> d.) Only if im being payed by the clinet to do so
> e.) When ever I feel like doing it
> f.) If she needs it she shouldn't be modeling in the first place
> g.) other
> *



Have not been on here in sometime now but I'll throw my two cents in on this one.

Photography is very subjective and therefore everyone has a slightly different style of shooting, lighting, editing, and nowadays post processing. Therefore you will have general viewers and clients that will like/love one style and not another. So do not take it personal if someone does not like your particular style of shooting for it is your style of producing whatever images you are creating. Now when catering to a certain market or client, then you must deliver that final image/product as that particular industry deems. You can obviously shoot lowriders in black and white, or have them converted that way in photoshop, but in the end the lowriding publications like/love to see and print the rich colors in the lavish paint jobs. There are so many different results you can achieve with photoshop during the post processing, that you will just need to make the judgement call as to how much or how little is needed to get the final image you are looking to produce or what that particular region of photography demands. Granted that some of the "glamour" photographers are using photoshop or other alternative post processing software that softens people's skin to a level that I "personally" do not like but apparently it seems that a lot of ONLINE glamour photographers are doing so. Look through some of the adult or glamour publications on the stands and you will not see those same results for the publications want and need to have the models cleaned up but not overly done where they end up looking like a cartoon character out of Toy Story. Those are my two cents and take it at face value and I apologize in advance if I have offended anyone in any way, shape,form, or fashion for that was not my intention.

- tony valadez


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ

:thumbsup: Well said


----------



## BigMandoAZ

My son has a cool lil collection of hot wheels. I liked this truck particular. I made a small table top studio for it and shot it! I was kinda bored and this was the out come of it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GRS-HPR

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic+Aug 24 2010, 03:10 AM~18383252-->
> 
> 
> 
> these were at the socios car show with a regular digital camera BUT they came out really good.i think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> badass welcome just a sugestion a lil noise reduction
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigMandoAZ_@Aug 25 2010, 01:54 PM~18398511
> *My son has a cool lil collection of hot wheels. I liked this truck particular. I made a small table top studio for it and shot it! I was kinda bored and this was the out come of it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got a shot of the setup homie :wow:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 23 2010, 03:57 PM~18385591
> *Stratosphere!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

Let shoot sometime soon ..



> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Aug 23 2010, 10:05 AM~18383211
> *....just starting out riight now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> started out taking pics for my car club BUT now i wanna really get into it
> *


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

Bad Ass shots Carnal ....



> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Aug 23 2010, 10:05 AM~18383211
> *....just starting out riight now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> started out taking pics for my car club BUT now i wanna really get into it
> *


----------



## carsofabq

From my first wedding a few weeks back


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Aug 25 2010, 01:56 PM~18404073
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From my first wedding a few weeks back
> *


Real Nice bro! :biggrin:


----------



## carsofabq




----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 25 2010, 03:27 PM~18404793
> *Real Nice bro!  :biggrin:
> *



Thanks man


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1+Aug 23 2010, 02:43 PM~18385475-->
> 
> 
> 
> Circus Circus  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigMandoAZ_@Aug 23 2010, 02:57 PM~18385591
> *Stratosphere!!!
> *


Only broke ass mofokers stay in those hotels :uh: 


















maybe ill see you guys at the check in desk :happysad:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Aug 24 2010, 10:16 AM~18393076
> *Have not been on here in sometime now but I'll throw my two cents in on this one.
> 
> Photography is very subjective and therefore everyone has a slightly different style of shooting, lighting, editing, and nowadays post processing. Therefore you will have general viewers and clients that will like/love one style and not another. So do not take it personal if someone does not like your particular style of shooting for it is your style of producing whatever images you are creating. Now when catering to a certain market or client, then you must deliver that final image/product as that particular industry deems. You can obviously shoot lowriders in black and white, or have them converted that way in photoshop, but in the end the lowriding publications like/love to see and print the rich colors in the lavish paint jobs. There are so many different results you can achieve with photoshop during the post processing, that you will just need to make the judgement call as to how much or how little is needed to get the final image you are looking to produce or what that particular region of photography demands. Granted that some of the "glamour" photographers are using photoshop or other alternative post processing software that softens people's skin to a level that I "personally" do not like but apparently it seems that a lot of ONLINE glamour photographers are doing so. Look through some of the adult or glamour publications on the stands and you will not see those same results for the publications want and need to have the models cleaned up but not overly done where they end up looking like a cartoon character out of Toy Story. Those are my two cents and take it at face value and I apologize in advance if I have offended anyone in any way, shape,form, or fashion for that was not my intention.
> 
> - tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good respose Tony. PS did you happen to take a photo from the opposite side? :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Aug 25 2010, 01:56 PM~18404073
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From my first wedding a few weeks back
> *


good job man....Ive seen a huge improvement in the last couple of month from you....keep it up


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 25 2010, 10:08 PM~18407988
> *Only broke ass mofokers stay in those hotels  :uh:
> maybe ill see you guys at the check in desk  :happysad:
> *



Shit I'm staying at the 6 by hooters/mgm! :happysad:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 26 2010, 07:15 AM~18410089
> *Shit I'm staying at the 6 by hooters/mgm! :happysad:
> *












:cheesy: Fuck paying big $ when all I need is a bed and a shower


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 25 2010, 09:08 PM~18407988
> *Only broke ass mofokers stay in those hotels  :uh:
> maybe ill see you guys at the check in desk  :happysad:
> *



Hell I usually stay at the las vegas club, Keep'n it old school hahaha

when in vegas your never in the room anyway, why spend the big bucks


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 25 2010, 09:11 PM~18408031
> *good job man....Ive seen a huge improvement in the last couple of month from you....keep it up
> *



Thanks man Im trying a lot of competition out there


----------



## carsofabq




----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Aug 26 2010, 07:42 AM~18410210
> *Hell I usually stay at the las vegas club, Keep'n it old school hahaha
> 
> when in vegas your never in the room anyway, why spend the big bucks
> *


That's what I'm saying Ringo 

You going to the show?


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by carsofabq+Aug 25 2010, 02:56 PM~18404073-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From my first wedding a few weeks back
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great Job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 07:42 AM~18410210
> *Hell I usually stay at the las vegas club, Keep'n it old school hahaha
> 
> when in vegas your never in the room anyway, why spend the big bucks
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is true.And if you are in your room your knock the hell out from the night before :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-carsofabq_@Aug 26 2010, 07:49 AM~18410243
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Badass shot .


----------



## nobueno

Last night in Downtown LA. Machete movie premier with Lifestyle.


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 26 2010, 09:00 AM~18410565
> *Last night in Downtown LA. Machete movie premier with Lifestyle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Aug 25 2010, 09:08 PM~18407988-->
> 
> 
> 
> Only broke ass mofokers stay in those hotels  :uh:
> maybe ill see you guys at the check in desk  :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: Let me know if you need the discount code!! lol
> <!--QuoteBegin-carsofabq_@Aug 26 2010, 06:49 AM~18410243
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 I tried and tried to get a lightning shot!! BBeautiful!!


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Aug 26 2010, 07:49 AM~18410507
> *
> That is true.And if you are in your room your knock the hell out from the night before  :biggrin:
> 
> *


Or nightsssss before :wow:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Aug 26 2010, 12:32 PM~18412649
> *
> :0 I tried and tried to get a lightning shot!! BBeautiful!!
> *


thanks, that is actually 21 shots did pano hdr


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 26 2010, 04:00 PM~18410565
> *Last night in Downtown LA. Machete movie premier with Lifestyle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow...
Saw the video on youtube. Looked like heaven. 
:cheesy: Michelle Rodriguez and Lifestyle cars. :cheesy:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 26 2010, 08:00 AM~18410565
> *Last night in Downtown LA. Machete movie premier with Lifestyle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice pic Jae.... :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

My man in Queens... Bean!! Thanks again for everything. :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

NYC from top to bottom...


----------



## Howard

And a few neighborhood shots and I'm out... enjoy.


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Aug 26 2010, 05:14 PM~18415213
> *My man in Queens... Bean!!  Thanks again for everything.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYC from top to bottom...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~SCORT~

OurCaddy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Aug 26 2010, 06:14 PM~18415213
> *My man in Queens... Bean!!  Thanks again for everything.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



badass!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 26 2010, 07:16 PM~18415823
> *badass!
> *


x2!

:wave: Bean! Erik!  :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

More from Machete premiere.


----------



## DELUXE

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Aug 26 2010, 06:49 AM~18410243
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DELUXE

> _Originally posted by DELUXE_@Aug 26 2010, 10:46 PM~18417834
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Aug 27 2010, 03:21 AM~18418614
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick... :wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 26 2010, 07:33 PM~18415970
> *More from Machete premiere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Aug 27 2010, 02:21 AM~18418614
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Howard+Aug 26 2010, 07:14 PM~18415213-->
> 
> 
> 
> My man in Queens... Bean!!  Thanks again for everything.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's up howard .Great shots bro.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 08:33 PM~18415970
> *More from Machete premiere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Badass jae.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DREAM ON_@Aug 27 2010, 12:03 AM~18417945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Love this shot DREAM :thumbsup:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 27 2010, 12:33 PM~18415970
> *More from Machete premiere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Mean pics nobueno :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Aug 26 2010, 11:03 PM~18417945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: very nice :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Aug 27 2010, 02:21 AM~18418614
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Some badass shots! Especially when you got some badass LIFESTYLE rides to photograph!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 26 2010, 07:33 PM~18415970
> *More from Machete premiere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice shots Jae! Hey, did you give Michele my number??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 27 2010, 02:38 PM~18422325
> *Some badass shots! Especially when you got some badass LIFESTYLE rides to photograph!
> *


Thanks's!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

:wow:  Fucking lens broke!!!! but now have a reason to buy a really good wide angle :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Aug 27 2010, 12:51 PM~18421496
> *:wow:  very nice  :wow:
> *



 Thank's!!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 27 2010, 02:42 PM~18422357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:   Fucking lens broke!!!! but now have a reason to buy a really good wide angle :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
I WOULD CRY :happysad:


----------



## Wife-E

Haven't done too much lately...... here is one of my husband and daughter.


----------



## 75_Monte

Found this on another thread. Pretty cool video.

http://vimeo.com/14402404

BTW, the photos on here keep getting better and better. Great job all.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 27 2010, 02:42 PM~18422357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:   Fucking lens broke!!!! but now have a reason to buy a really good wide angle :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


that sucks Homie


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

Awesome shot i need an xray lens like that keep up the good work ...




> _Originally posted by ~SCORT~_@Aug 26 2010, 06:34 PM~18415409
> *OurCaddy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by 75_Monte_@Aug 28 2010, 06:40 AM~18426702
> *Found this on another thread. Pretty cool video.
> 
> http://vimeo.com/14402404
> 
> BTW, the photos on here keep getting better and better. Great job all.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GRS-HPR




----------



## GRS-HPR

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 28 2010, 07:42 AM~18422357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:   Fucking lens broke!!!! but now have a reason to buy a really good wide angle :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


feel your pain lost my 18-55is due to droped lucky class mate lent me theres


----------



## MikeS




----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Aug 26 2010, 08:14 PM~18415213
> *My man in Queens... Bean!!  Thanks again for everything.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thank bro. The pictures came out just beautiful. 
It was cool hanging with you for that short amount of time. Any time your here,I got you. 
God bless you bro.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Aug 26 2010, 09:29 PM~18415936
> *x2!
> 
> :wave: Bean! Erik!    :biggrin:
> *


What's up Jae. !!!!!!


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Aug 26 2010, 10:03 PM~18417945
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 nice shot!


----------



## Hustler on the go

The wife been looking at these pictures being posted up and got inspired to start taking pictures and bugged me to get her a camera.. So I got a CANON EOS REBEL T2I.. Is this a good start up camera??


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Aug 29 2010, 07:15 AM~18432100
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice shot


----------



## MikeS

Thank you !!


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by El Volo+Aug 26 2010, 09:21 PM~18415277-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, maybe the both of us will end up there surprising someone soon. :0 Can't wait to shoot again soon!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 10:16 PM~18415823
> *badass!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Mando. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2010, 10:38 AM~18419378
> *What's up howard .Great shots bro.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not too much... just trying to stay busy.  Thanks bro. :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drasticbean_@Aug 29 2010, 10:47 AM~18432238
> *Thank bro. The pictures came out just beautiful.
> It was cool hanging with you for that short amount of time. Any time your here,I got you.
> God bless you bro.
> *


Yeah... it was GREAT getting to hook up!! I have to hear all about the picnic when we connect. Also, you get to check out that book or no? If not give me your address. :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Aug 29 2010, 07:15 AM~18432100
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a killer shot right there!!


----------



## supersporting88

Can some one point me to some good websites to purchase lens? 

Thanks


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Long wedding yesterday, I'll post a few later in the week. Here are two for now.

tony valadez


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Aug 29 2010, 09:55 AM~18432790
> *:0  :0  :0  nice shot!
> *




 Thanks BIGMIKE!!


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 30 2010, 03:25 AM~18436173
> *thats a killer shot right there!!
> *


Thanks !!

Got a few more,


----------



## Wife-E




----------



## Knightstalker

:cheesy:


----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Aug 29 2010, 09:11 PM~18436628
> *Can some one point me to some good websites to purchase lens?
> 
> Thanks
> *


B&H Photo and Cameta Camera are pretty good sites. You can sometimes find good deals on used lenses on Craigsllst. Hope that helps.


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 30 2010, 03:51 PM~18439463
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Aug 30 2010, 07:51 AM~18439463
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by MikeS+Aug 30 2010, 09:31 AM~18439728-->
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your linc picture reminds me of my pops in laws :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHUKO 204_@Aug 30 2010, 11:51 AM~18440884
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Aug 29 2010, 08:11 PM~18436628
> *Can some one point me to some good websites to purchase lens?
> 
> Thanks
> *



adorama.com


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Hustler on the go_@Aug 29 2010, 10:07 AM~18432850
> *The wife been looking at these pictures being posted up and got inspired  to start taking pictures and bugged me to get her a camera.. So I got a CANON EOS REBEL T2I..  Is this a good start up camera??
> *


nope should of bought NIKON! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: JK


----------



## supersporting88

> _Originally posted by 75_Monte+Aug 30 2010, 10:10 AM~18439587-->
> 
> 
> 
> B&H Photo and Cameta Camera are pretty good sites. You can sometimes find good deals on used lenses on Craigsllst. Hope that helps.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigMandoAZ_@Aug 30 2010, 06:07 PM~18443661
> *adorama.com
> *



Thanks


----------



## mr.casper

my 3 year old took deez pic i have a feeling she might be intrested in photography


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery




----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Aug 30 2010, 07:55 PM~18445842
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice one


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 30 2010, 04:09 PM~18443672
> *nope should of bought NIKON!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: JK
> *


 :uh: 
























:| :| :| 





















:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery+Aug 30 2010, 07:54 PM~18445836-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice
> <!--QuoteBegin-CURBSIDEimagery_@Aug 30 2010, 07:55 PM~18445842
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im assuming thats you in the mirror....nice hat :biggrin:


----------



## carsofabq




----------



## carsofabq




----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Aug 31 2010, 07:36 AM~18448873
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Beautiful capture carsofabg.


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Aug 31 2010, 07:34 AM~18448867
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 31 2010, 01:57 AM~18448100
> *:uh:
> :|  :|  :|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



Damn tonz you had to go there with my nikon brotha . Alright i see how it is lol 

Mando stop posting those pics .Making us nikon shooters bad :biggrin: :biggrin: lol


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by carsofabq+Aug 31 2010, 07:34 AM~18448867-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-carsofabq_@Aug 31 2010, 07:36 AM~18448873
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PICS.....  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Aug 31 2010, 04:01 AM~18448107-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice
> 
> Im assuming thats you in the mirror....nice hat  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes: I was feeling nostalgic & broke out the EPMD fisherman hat & was Rock'n it !!! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-carsofabq_@Aug 31 2010, 09:36 AM~18448873
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Breathtaking ...


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Aug 30 2010, 07:54 PM~18445836
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by carsofabq+Aug 31 2010, 06:36 AM~18448873-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-carsofabq_@Aug 31 2010, 06:34 AM~18448867
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Aug 31 2010, 07:36 AM~18448873
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Aug 31 2010, 06:34 AM~18448867
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Aug 31 2010, 06:36 AM~18448873
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Aug 31 2010, 12:57 AM~18448100
> *:uh:
> :|  :|  :|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


nah homie, i was drinking with Luna again!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Aug 31 2010, 07:15 AM~18449025
> *Damn tonz you had to go there with my nikon brotha . Alright i see how it is lol
> 
> Mando stop posting those pics .Making us nikon shooters bad  :biggrin:  :biggrin: lol
> *


nah it was a drinking accident... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Aug 31 2010, 06:36 AM~18448873
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon+Aug 31 2010, 07:07 AM~18448987-->
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful capture carsofabg.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by RO 4 [email protected] 31 2010, 07:47 AM~18449170
> *NICE PICS.....   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CURBSID[email protected] 31 2010, 10:09 AM~18450305
> *:yes: I was feeling nostalgic & broke out the EPMD fisherman hat & was Rock'n it !!! :biggrin:
> Breathtaking ...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CHUKO [email protected] 31 2010, 10:18 AM~18450401
> *Sick  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 31 2010, 10:33 AM~18450554
> *:worship:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DREAM [email protected] 31 2010, 12:27 PM~18451565
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigMandoAZ_@Aug 31 2010, 02:51 PM~18452775
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *



Thanks everyone. was the last shot of the night and got that lightining flash said thats the money shot time to go home


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by carsofabq+Aug 31 2010, 06:34 AM~18448867-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-carsofabq_@Aug 31 2010, 06:36 AM~18448873
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great shots man


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Aug 31 2010, 07:15 AM~18449025
> *Damn tonz you had to go there with my nikon brotha . Alright i see how it is lol
> 
> Mando stop posting those pics .Making us nikon shooters bad  :biggrin:  :biggrin: lol
> *


I didnt say anything.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 31 2010, 02:49 PM~18452759
> *nah homie, i was drinking with Luna again!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


dont pin it on Luna...lol :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Aug 31 2010, 05:36 AM~18448873
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Coupe`s and Z's_@Aug 31 2010, 11:01 PM~18457146
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :twak:


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Aug 27 2010, 02:42 PM~18422357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking lens broke!!!! *




Damn, shoulda had a CANON.









I took a pic of this guy just chilling out.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Aug 31 2010, 07:34 AM~18448867
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This a Riviera right? What year?

Also, can we get high res shots of these two pics? 

Well done


----------



## nobueno

Friends, here is an event I am doing with Brooklyn Projects on 9/25/10. Come out and support the event!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Sep 1 2010, 01:02 AM~18458259
> *Damn, shoulda had a CANON.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a pic of this guy just chilling out.
> 
> *



i know huh!!! NEVER A CANON!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: Whats up doggy? When you bringing the rag to PHX???? Vegas?????


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery




----------



## LD0GG

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Sep 1 2010, 09:33 PM~18464132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My buddy owned this car for awhile


----------



## PROVOK




----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 1 2010, 08:15 PM~18465139
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 BADASS PROVOK!!! Love the lighting!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by carsofabq+Aug 31 2010, 06:34 AM~18448867-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CURBSIDEimagery_@Sep 1 2010, 06:33 PM~18464132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: Nice shot!


----------



## carsofabq

:wow:


> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Sep 1 2010, 06:33 PM~18464132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Sep 1 2010, 08:15 PM~18465139
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice lighting and cute girl. I like the last one in the set


----------



## Wife-E

Did this over the weekend....


----------



## ricndaregal




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Sep 1 2010, 06:33 PM~18464132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


question how did you take this ? :0 :0


----------



## OMAR760

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery+Sep 1 2010, 06:33 PM~18464132-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 SIKK SHOTT!
> <!--QuoteBegin-PROVOK_@Sep 1 2010, 08:15 PM~18465139
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE SHOTTS AS ALWAYS


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## GRS-HPR

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Sep 2 2010, 03:32 AM~18460380-->
> 
> 
> 
> Friends, here is an event I am doing with Brooklyn Projects on 9/25/10. Come out and support the event!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good luck with it all
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CURBSIDEimagery_@Sep 2 2010, 11:33 AM~18464132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dare say long shutter speed out sunroof


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Sep 1 2010, 09:27 PM~18465284
> *:0  :0 BADASS PROVOK!!! Love the lighting!! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks. one speedlight in a softbox.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Sep 1 2010, 09:38 PM~18465402
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: nice lighting and cute girl. I like the last one in the set
> *


getting good at lighting now. wish i would of used it earlier cuz i really light the results I get.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by OMAR760_@Sep 1 2010, 11:40 PM~18466965
> *:0 SIKK SHOTT!
> 
> NICE SHOTTS AS ALWAYS
> *


thanks. been trying to step up my game.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

as promised here are a few, more to come later in the week.

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Sep 1 2010, 08:50 PM~18465554
> *Did this over the weekend....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice shots 

the first ones background is a lil to brite needs to be darker IMO


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Sep 2 2010, 07:30 AM~18468724
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 great woork as usual and thanks for the help a while back. here is a pic from the wedding I did any CC would help


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Sep 2 2010, 08:33 AM~18468739
> *great woork as usual and thanks for the help a while back. here is a pic from the wedding I did any CC would help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Weddings are a tricky animal to tame. It isn't like shooting a car show or model. Elements, locations, and conditions are completely unpredictable and you have to make the best out of quick and good. With that being said I don't know what your situation was with the image you attached but overall the execution went well. The only thing that I would have done differently, and again not knowing your situation or location, I would have asked the couple for a shot in open shade to have avoided the squinting on their faces. Other than that looks good to me. Keep up the hard work.

tony valadez


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by carsofabq+Aug 31 2010, 06:34 AM~18448867-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-carsofabq_@Aug 31 2010, 06:36 AM~18448873
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 fkin awesome...what camera/lens setup u using??


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Sep 1 2010, 08:47 PM~18466381
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Aug 30 2010, 06:54 PM~18445836
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Nov 10 2006, 01:50 PM~6543152
> *Canon Rebel K2 SLR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Sep 2 2010, 07:48 AM~18468827
> *Weddings are a tricky animal to tame. It isn't like shooting a car show or model. Elements, locations, and conditions are completely unpredictable and you have to make the best out of quick and good. With that being said I don't know what your situation was with the image you attached but overall the execution went well. The only thing that I would have done differently, and again not knowing your situation or location, I would have asked the couple for a shot in open shade to have avoided the squinting on their faces. Other than that looks good to me. Keep up the hard work.
> 
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thanks man I will do if there is a next time


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Sep 2 2010, 07:54 AM~18468881
> *:0 fkin awesome...what camera/lens setup u using??
> *


Canon t1i with kit lens


----------



## mike661




----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Sep 2 2010, 07:30 AM~18468718
> *nice  shots
> 
> the first ones background is a lil to brite needs to be darker IMO
> *


Thanks!! You're right I will fix it.


----------



## nobueno

Great work everyone! :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## javib760

bad ass pic dream on


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by javib760_@Sep 2 2010, 12:45 PM~18470942
> *bad ass pic dream on
> *



Thank's!!!


----------



## Yastuvo

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Sep 2 2010, 12:38 PM~18470523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Shot!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Sep 2 2010, 05:20 PM~18473211
> *Nice Shot!!
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1+Sep 1 2010, 11:30 PM~18465328-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow: Nice shot!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank You - I'm just trying to keep up & stay on the heels of everyone else ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by STiLL [email protected] 2 2010, 01:03 AM~18466602
> *question how did you take this ?  :0  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> standing in the back out the moonroof ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2010, 06:14 AM~18467909
> *good luck with it all
> dare say long shutter speed out sunroof
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :yes: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Coupe`s and Z's_@Sep 2 2010, 12:28 PM~18469526
> *
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Sep 2 2010, 07:22 PM~18474162
> *Thank You - I'm just trying to keep up & stay on the heels of everyone else ...
> standing in the back out the moonroof ...
> :biggrin: :yes:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *


AWESOME WORK !!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Sep 2 2010, 12:38 PM~18470523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like this pic. "Old School meets New School". :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by 75_Monte_@Sep 3 2010, 04:44 AM~18476656
> *I like this pic. "Old School meets New School".  :thumbsup:
> *



You got that right!!!!  

Thank's!!!


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Sep 2 2010, 11:38 AM~18470523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wence

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Sep 2 2010, 11:38 AM~18470523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice shot :wow:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by wence_@Sep 4 2010, 03:14 PM~18487193
> *nice shot :wow:
> *


----------



## GRS-HPR

BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO CURBSIDE IMAGERY HOPE YOU HAVE A GOOD ONE HOMIE


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Sep 5 2010, 07:51 PM~18493784
> *BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO CURBSIDE IMAGERY HOPE YOU HAVE A GOOD ONE HOMIE
> *



Happy b-day to the homie CURBSIDE.


----------



## Ecalderon

MY BABYGIRL AT THE SKATE PARK !!










AT LAKE SHORE DRIVE CHICAGO


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Sep 5 2010, 06:56 PM~18493837
> *MY BABYGIRL AT THE SKATE PARK !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT LAKE SHORE DRIVE CHICAGO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Cool shots in the chi


----------



## aceuh




----------



## carsofabq




----------



## LD0GG




----------



## .:Vato Loco:.




----------



## .:Vato Loco:.




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Sep 6 2010, 05:00 PM~18500317
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nicee 
what kind 
of lens are you useing ?


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.




----------



## .:Vato Loco:.

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Sep 6 2010, 07:11 PM~18500385
> *very nicee
> what kind
> of lens are you useing ?
> *


thnx, the fish eye is just the fish eye. the others is with Nikkor 12-24mm


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.




----------



## .:Vato Loco:.




----------



## .:Vato Loco:.




----------



## .:Vato Loco:.




----------



## .:Vato Loco:.




----------



## .:Vato Loco:.




----------



## .:Vato Loco:.

sorry for the flood of pics just havent had time to post :happysad: quick question, who shoots with a 50mm lens and for what? i just bought a 50mm f/1.4D nikkor and im not quite shure that i like it.


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR+Sep 5 2010, 09:51 PM~18493784-->
> 
> 
> 
> BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO CURBSIDE IMAGERY HOPE YOU HAVE A GOOD ONE HOMIE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homeboy !!!
> I really appreciate 'dat :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ecalderon_@Sep 5 2010, 09:53 PM~18493804
> *Happy b-day to the homie CURBSIDE.
> *


Thanks Holmes ...
I'm so blessed !!! :yes:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Sep 6 2010, 07:14 PM~18501539
> *Thanks homeboy !!!
> I really appreciate 'dat :yes:
> Thanks Holmes ...
> I'm so blessed !!! :yes:
> *


Happy Birthday! :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

Went to the drag races this weekend!


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Sep 6 2010, 08:10 PM~18501500
> *sorry for the flood of pics just havent had time to post  :happysad:  quick question, who shoots with a 50mm lens and for what? i just bought a 50mm f/1.4D nikkor and im not quite shure that i like it.
> *



That is a great lens to have .Low light ,fast and cheap compare to other lens that produce the same quality if not better.KEEP IT :biggrin: I think its my favorite lens to use when im photographing food .


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 7 2010, 08:13 AM~18505043
> *Went to the drag races this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Way to capture the burnouts jae :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO




----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 7 2010, 10:11 AM~18505036
> *Happy Birthday!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Mr. Bueno :h5:


----------



## ~SCORT~

Labor Day Cruise


----------



## Wife-E

Couple pics I did over the weekend.....My daughter and nephew...


----------



## Wife-E

Labor day show....


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 7 2010, 07:11 AM~18505036
> *Happy Birthday!  :biggrin:
> *


X2 Happy Belated bday Curbside


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Sep 7 2010, 07:55 PM~18511489
> *X2 Happy Belated bday Curbside
> *


x2 happy bday


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Here are a few from Monday.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

these I shot on Sunday, and they are the bride's fiance'.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## PROVOK

great images Tony


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Sep 8 2010, 10:37 AM~18514386
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like this one, how was the lighting set up for this?


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

thanks provok -

and here is what you are asking for Homer -

Here is a test shot that I did before I asked him to put on the sunglasses,
the image is straight out of the camera - no photoshop other than cropping
:
Set up was two 580EXII speedlights on stands at 1/1 power. This was shot in
an alley at 6:00 in the afternoon, as you can see from the sunlight in the street
in the background, it was pretty freakin' sunny. I shot it at f14 on my Canon 5D,
24-70 lens, ISO at 50 at 1/200 sec., camera in Manual mode. Hope this helps 
out.


- tony valadez


----------



## nobueno

November issue hitting the newsstands!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Sep 6 2010, 07:10 PM~18501500
> *sorry for the flood of pics just havent had time to post  :happysad:  quick question, who shoots with a 50mm lens and for what? i just bought a 50mm f/1.4D nikkor and im not quite shure that i like it.
> *


i have a 50mm. i use it for portraits most of the time. prime lenses are always good to have in your bag. id keep it. the 1.4 is a dope lens bro.


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Sep 6 2010, 02:56 AM~18493837
> *MY BABYGIRL AT THE SKATE PARK !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT LAKE SHORE DRIVE CHICAGO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool pics!

:h5:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1+Sep 7 2010, 11:55 PM~18511489-->
> 
> 
> 
> X2 Happy Belated bday Curbside
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awe Thank You so much ...
> Great Pics too - They kids look so adorable!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GueroRegal_@Sep 8 2010, 05:12 AM~18513248
> *x2 happy bday
> *


:h5: Thanks homeboy; I really appreciate it :yes:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by ~SCORT~_@Sep 7 2010, 10:25 PM~18510602
> *Labor Day Cruise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wave: Great Shot's :yes:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Sep 2 2010, 11:34 AM~18470495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Sep 1 2010, 06:33 PM~18464132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick shot Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 8 2010, 11:11 AM~18515429
> *November issue hitting the newsstands!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 8 2010, 11:11 AM~18515429
> *November issue hitting the newsstands!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bout Time We get a Lac back on the Cover.


----------



## Chi-Town boi

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon+Sep 5 2010, 06:56 PM~18493837-->
> 
> 
> 
> MY BABYGIRL AT THE SKATE PARK !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AT LAKE SHORE DRIVE CHICAGO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 Looks like a TIMELIFE COVER shot.:worship:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2010, 08:37 AM~18514386
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool shot
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Sep 8 2010, 11:11 AM~18515429
> *November issue hitting the newsstands!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin Forward for it.


----------



## Chi-Town boi

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Sep 1 2010, 06:33 PM~18464132
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wife-E

Completly off LIL subject but kinda liked this action shot...


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com+Sep 8 2010, 08:37 AM~18514386-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tonyvaladez.com_@Sep 8 2010, 10:23 AM~18515091
> *thanks provok -
> 
> and here is what you are asking for Homer -
> 
> Here is a test shot that I did before I asked him to put on the sunglasses,
> the image is straight out of the camera - no photoshop other than cropping
> :
> Set up was two 580EXII speedlights on stands at 1/1 power. This was shot in
> an alley at 6:00 in the afternoon, as you can see from the sunlight in the street
> in the background, it was pretty freakin' sunny. I shot it at f14 on my Canon 5D,
> 24-70 lens, ISO at 50 at 1/200 sec., camera in Manual mode. Hope this helps
> out.
> - tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great shot Tony!! Thanks for explanation, it helps!!


----------



## Clark

Here's a couple pics from the 'Royal Fantasies' show held in Corona.


----------



## Clark

Here's a few pics from the 'DUB Show Tour' held in Anaheim.


----------



## nobueno

Nice work Clark!


----------



## Yastuvo

> _Originally posted by Clark_@Sep 9 2010, 11:53 AM~18524780
> *Here's a few pics from the 'DUB Show Tour' held in Anaheim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean Pics!! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Clark

And a couple from last weekends Chino 'Corn Feed Run' car show.


----------



## ~SCORT~

Labor Day Car Show @ the Louisville Zoo- (with a point-n-shoot camera) :0


----------



## GRS-HPR




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

behind the scenes tech info:
Canon 5D, off camera flash 580 EXII 
on table under the shoes at 1/32 power, 
triggered by ST-E2, ISO 320 at f-stop 2.8 
at 1/100 of a sec. shutter speed



Tony Valadez
FLASHBOX Photography
tonyvaladez.com
[email protected]
214.392.5691


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Sep 10 2010, 06:04 AM~18532346
> *behind the scenes tech info:
> Canon 5D, off camera flash 580 EXII
> on table under the shoes at 1/32 power,
> triggered by ST-E2, ISO 320 at f-stop 2.8
> at 1/100 of a sec. shutter speed
> Tony Valadez
> FLASHBOX Photography
> tonyvaladez.com
> [email protected]
> 214.392.5691
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love it tony thanks!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Sep 10 2010, 06:04 AM~18532346
> *behind the scenes tech info:
> Canon 5D, off camera flash 580 EXII
> on table under the shoes at 1/32 power,
> triggered by ST-E2, ISO 320 at f-stop 2.8
> at 1/100 of a sec. shutter speed
> Tony Valadez
> FLASHBOX Photography
> tonyvaladez.com
> [email protected]
> 214.392.5691
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OGPLAYER

*A FEW PIC'S I TOOK AT MY BROTHERS WEDDING!!!*


----------



## OGPLAYER




----------



## TuCamote




----------



## NotStock Photo

Hey I am new so I figured I would post a few pics.....Alot of great photos on the site its going to take me all night to go through them all lol.





































































































































































My daily driver


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by NotStock Photo_@Sep 11 2010, 01:56 AM~18538877
> *Hey I am new so I figured I would post a few pics.....Alot of great photos on the site its going to take me all night to go through them all lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daily driver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wave:
A huge fan of your work :yes:
Glad to see you on here, were mutual friends on FACEBOOK & man do you travel !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

nice work NotStockPhoto


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by NotStock Photo_@Sep 10 2010, 10:56 PM~18538877
> *Hey I am new so I figured I would post a few pics.....Alot of great photos on the site its going to take me all night to go through them all lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daily driver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Mad Talent Right there Homie


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by NotStock Photo_@Sep 10 2010, 10:56 PM~18538877
> *Hey I am new so I figured I would post a few pics.....Alot of great photos on the site its going to take me all night to go through them all lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daily driver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wow some great work man :wow: :wow:


----------



## supersporting88

:thumbsup: notstockphoto










Local show last weekend


----------



## NotStock Photo

Thanks everyone for the kind words I get to work with some great builders/owners who deserve all the credit for all there hard work. I am just lucky to be able to capture there moment and share it with the world


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by NotStock Photo_@Sep 11 2010, 01:56 AM~18538877
> *Hey I am new so I figured I would post a few pics.....Alot of great photos on the site its going to take me all night to go through them all lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daily driver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ALL I CAN SAY IS AMAZING.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Sep 11 2010, 09:46 PM~18543537
> *ALL I CAN SAY IS AMAZING.
> *


I'll co-sign that DANA - this guy is the shit!


By the way - Whatz Up Dana :wave:


----------



## PIGEON

NICE PICS NOTSTOCK


----------



## Twotonz

from the Nov2010 issue









from a future LRM issue


----------



## carsofabq

Great shots there Tonz, great lighting what were u using?


----------



## My95Fleety

Question: I got a Nikon d80 and I been using a Nikon DX Nikkor 18-135mm 1 3 5:56 G ED lens. I just picked up a Nikon DX AF-S Nikkor 18-200mm1:3.5-5.6 G ED VR lens. I wanna sale the 18-135mm to get some money back, would I bee good with just the 18-200mm if I sale the 18-135mm or is that one a good one to have too?
Thanks to anyone who might be able to help me with that. I really don't know what each one is used for. Thanks again.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Sep 12 2010, 08:03 AM~18546394
> *Great shots there Tonz, great lighting what were u using?
> *


I used the Canon 5D Mark II and the 16-35 f/2.8 L on both photos. In the first photo I used 1 AB800 with a beauty dish and defuser sock to the right of the camera and in the second photo I used 2 AB 800, both with shoot thru umbrellas....one was to the right of the camera and the other to the left


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Sep 12 2010, 10:22 PM~18552146
> *Question: I got a Nikon d80 and I been using a Nikon DX Nikkor 18-135mm 1 3 5:56 G ED lens. I just picked up a Nikon DX AF-S Nikkor 18-200mm1:3.5-5.6 G ED VR lens. I wanna sale the 18-135mm to get some money back, would I bee good with just the 18-200mm if I sale the 18-135mm or is that one a good one to have too?
> Thanks to anyone who might be able to help me with that. I really don't know what each one is used for. Thanks again.
> *


The apatures are the same on both but you get more zoom with the new one.....so I dont see any need to keep them both around


----------



## Thriller

Cool pic of Game Over I found in wifeys Rangefinder Magazine. its Under 
Eric Curry: Light Speed by Lou Jacobs Jr.
http://www.rangefindermag.com/


----------



## mxcn_roc

It was a good day.  


x


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Thriller_@Sep 13 2010, 12:27 AM~18552569
> *Cool pic of Game Over I found in  wifeys Rangefinder Magazine. its Under
> Eric Curry: Light Speed by Lou Jacobs Jr.
> http://www.rangefindermag.com/
> *


saw that too. bad ass photo


----------



## nobueno

Outtakes from 11/10 LRM

Royal Image Show


















Old Memories SGV Downey Show


















John Carnales Unidos Bakersfield









Jerry La Gente Oxnard


















Lady Bugs Car Club


----------



## Wife-E

I was takin some pics at our local show on Saturday and there was a glare from the sun....I asked my friend to block it and caught her walking by and I was like WAIT STOP!!! This is what came out of it!! :biggrin:


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 11 2010, 11:13 PM~18545230
> *from the Nov2010 issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from a future LRM issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Matt Damon




----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Sep 13 2010, 08:26 AM~18554010
> *I was takin some pics at our local show on Saturday and there was a glare from the sun....I asked my friend to block it and caught her walking by and I was like WAIT STOP!!! This is what came out of it!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work Sara! :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

I know I havent posted here in a while, but it seems that my photography has taken more of a turn away from cars in the recent months. I know we started the theme topic months ago and it never really took off. So I created a blog dedicated to keep everyones creative side going. If you are interested in contributing some of your pictures please feel free to do so. I have posted a theme this week. IF you would like to take part in this please do so! Thanks!

http://shutterboxphotographyfl.blogspot.com/


----------



## NotStock Photo

Great work tonz, and everyone else as well


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 14 2010, 06:00 AM~18562751
> *I know I havent posted here in a while, but it seems that my photography has taken more of a turn away from cars in the recent months. I know we started the theme topic months ago and it never really took off. So I created a blog dedicated to keep everyones creative side going. If you are interested in contributing some of your pictures please feel free to do so. I have posted a theme this week. IF you would like to take part in this please do so! Thanks!
> 
> http://shutterboxphotographyfl.blogspot.com/
> *


I liked that theme topic on here.


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 14 2010, 06:00 AM~18562751
> *I know I havent posted here in a while, but it seems that my photography has taken more of a turn away from cars in the recent months. I know we started the theme topic months ago and it never really took off. So I created a blog dedicated to keep everyones creative side going. If you are interested in contributing some of your pictures please feel free to do so. I have posted a theme this week. IF you would like to take part in this please do so! Thanks!
> 
> http://shutterboxphotographyfl.blogspot.com/
> *


I liked that theme topic on here.


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Sep 12 2010, 10:37 PM~18552279-->
> 
> 
> 
> The apatures are the same on both but you get more zoom with the new one.....so I dont see any need to keep them both around
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
> <!--QuoteBegin-itsonlyme1_@Sep 13 2010, 08:26 AM~18554010
> *I was takin some pics at our local show on Saturday and there was a glare from the sun....I asked my friend to block it and caught her walking by and I was like WAIT STOP!!! This is what came out of it!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's a kool pic!


----------



## NotStock Photo




----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by NotStock Photo_@Sep 14 2010, 09:50 AM~18564180
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Some more cool pics. If you are ever up here in Albuquerque look me up


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Sep 13 2010, 08:26 AM~18554010
> *I was takin some pics at our local show on Saturday and there was a glare from the sun....I asked my friend to block it and caught her walking by and I was like WAIT STOP!!! This is what came out of it!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by NotStock Photo_@Sep 14 2010, 09:50 AM~18564180
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Affiliated_Lady




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

Tri-pod question.

I got a $100 gift card to Best Buy. Was thinking of putting that towards a tripod. Do they carry any Tri-pods you folks recommend? What's a good brand to go with? Thanks.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Affiliated_Lady_@Sep 14 2010, 02:38 PM~18566740
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shot


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 14 2010, 06:57 PM~18567340
> *Tri-pod question.
> 
> I got a $100 gift card to Best Buy. Was thinking of putting that towards a tripod. Do they carry any Tri-pods you folks recommend? What's a good brand to go with? Thanks.
> *


They have a carbon fiber Manfrotto for $250 I believe. Remember, you dont want to put thousands of dollars in equipment on a $20 tripod. Go with the Manfrotto.


----------



## LD0GG

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 14 2010, 06:57 PM~18567340
> *Tri-pod question.
> 
> I got a $100 gift card to Best Buy. Was thinking of putting that towards a tripod. Do they carry any Tri-pods you folks recommend? What's a good brand to go with? Thanks.
> *


They do sell a Manfrotto 7321YB which is around 130 at bestbuy. I got one cheaper off of ebay and it's a great tripod for a entry dslr with a decent telephoto zoom. If you have a full frame camera with big heavy lenses you might want to go with something more expensive. The 250 carbon fiber that MAAANDO mentioned would be good too and lighter.


----------



## Affiliated_Lady

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Sep 14 2010, 04:00 PM~18567369
> *Nice shot
> *


Thank you.


----------



## island sunset




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

PAGE 777............... :thumbsup: :rimshot: :run:


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Sep 13 2010, 06:44 PM~18559092-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work Sara!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2010, 09:38 AM~18564083
> *Thanks!
> 
> That's a kool pic!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-carsofabq_@Sep 14 2010, 11:39 AM~18565022
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Sep 14 2010, 06:00 AM~18562751
> *I know I havent posted here in a while, but it seems that my photography has taken more of a turn away from cars in the recent months. I know we started the theme topic months ago and it never really took off. So I created a blog dedicated to keep everyones creative side going. If you are interested in contributing some of your pictures please feel free to do so. I have posted a theme this week. IF you would like to take part in this please do so! Thanks!
> 
> http://shutterboxphotographyfl.blogspot.com/
> *


----------



## NotStock Photo

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Sep 14 2010, 11:38 AM~18565015
> *Some more cool pics. If you are ever up here in Albuquerque look me up
> *



Thanks carsofabq I hope to be out that way after SEMA


----------



## Yastuvo

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Sep 15 2010, 12:13 AM~18572108
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Pic :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## island sunset

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Sep 15 2010, 11:39 AM~18575270
> *Nice Pic  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *


thank's :biggrin:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Sep 15 2010, 04:16 PM~18573815
> *PAGE 777............... :thumbsup:  :rimshot:  :run:
> *


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Sep 14 2010, 04:23 PM~18568052-->
> 
> 
> 
> They have  a carbon fiber Manfrotto for $250 I believe. Remember, you dont want to put thousands of dollars in equipment on a $20 tripod. Go with the Manfrotto.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LD0GG_@Sep 14 2010, 05:10 PM~18568437
> *They do sell a Manfrotto 7321YB which is around 130 at bestbuy.  I got one cheaper off of ebay and it's a great tripod for a entry dslr with a decent telephoto zoom.  If you have a full frame camera with big heavy lenses you might want to go with something more expensive.  The 250 carbon fiber that MAAANDO mentioned would be good too and lighter.
> *


Thanks for the advice. I went to Best Buy but they didn't carry a Manfrotto and had rather cheap quality tripods. Anyone use Aperture 3? I could always pick up that program :dunno:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## carsofabq

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Affiliated_Lady_@Sep 14 2010, 02:38 PM~18566740
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by island sunset_@Sep 14 2010, 11:13 PM~18572108
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bada$$ pic


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by NotStock Photo_@Sep 14 2010, 09:50 AM~18564180
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Clark_@Sep 9 2010, 10:53 AM~18524780
> *Here's a few pics from the 'DUB Show Tour' held in Anaheim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## nobueno

Stephanie & I will be on the East Coast this weekend! Come out to Obsession Fest!


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Sep 15 2010, 11:36 PM~18580080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*BIG PROPS HOMIE!!!!!*


----------



## JB602




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 16 2010, 10:40 AM~18583196
> *BIG PROPS HOMIE!!!!!
> *


thanx homie
:biggrin:


----------



## NotStock Photo

Great work everyone


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Thriller_@Sep 12 2010, 11:27 PM~18552569
> *Cool pic of Game Over I found in  wifeys Rangefinder Magazine. its Under
> Eric Curry: Light Speed by Lou Jacobs Jr.
> http://www.rangefindermag.com/
> *



I just got that magazine in the mail yesterday....amazing work in there.


----------



## Ariza photography

MY LIL BOY JUS GOT SOME WORK DONE


----------



## BigMandoAZ

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Ariza photography_@Sep 16 2010, 10:05 PM~18588270
> *MY LIL BOY JUS GOT SOME WORK DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats badass homie!!! looks real tight! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ariza photography

I WAS PLAYING AROUND WITH SOME PICS AND HOOKED MY WIFE UP WITH SOME TATS TO


----------



## Ariza photography

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 17 2010, 11:14 PM~18594826
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: NICE WORK MANDO LOOKING GOOD AS ALWAYS THAT A CLEAN ASS MONTE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

Remember everyone that the LIL Photographer meet up is at 1pm at the Super Show in Vegas by the main entrance to the hall.....just like last year.

here is the photo that was taken by Stef last year.....this year im taking my tripod so she can be in the photo as well








from L-R: Skinny TX, Supreme NorCal, AverageSizeMike SoCal, Twotonz NorCal, Jae Bueno SoCal, Popeye Vegas, Bean NY, Mando Miami, Magic Chi-Town and Big Mando Pheonix


----------



## Twotonz

anybody else going?

LIL Photographer, Super Show Roll Call
(please add your name to the list if your going)

Twotonz
Knightstalker
itsonlyme1
Jae and Stef
BIGMIKE
BigMando
DREAM ON
ROOSTER
YASTUVO
DELUXE
Fisheye (I think he said he's going)

Maybe:
Bean
mxcn_roc
Kutty


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 19 2010, 09:34 AM~18603330
> *Remember everyone that the LIL Photographer meet up is at 1pm at the Super Show in Vegas by the main entrance to the hall.....just like last year.
> 
> here is the photo that was taken by Stef last year.....this year im taking my tripod so she can be in the photo as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from L-R: Skinny TX, Supreme NorCal, AverageSizeMike SoCal, Twotonz NorCal, Jae Bueno SoCal, Popeye Vegas, Bean NY, Mando Miami, Magic Chi-Town and Big Mando Pheonix
> *


We might need a wider angle this year!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lunas64

> I WAS PLAYING AROUND WITH SOME PICS AND HOOKED MY WIFE UP WITH SOME TATS TO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics Bro!!! Keep up the nice work!! You do good things!! :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty

Haven't been shooting too many cars lately....here's one from a block party a couple weeks ago...

Lil Jon










Angelina


----------



## BigMandoAZ

a few i took yesterday


----------



## Twotonz

Might have to pick this up when it comes out.....well unless its to expensive.

The EF 8-15mm f/4L USM is the world's widest fisheye zoom lens. It delivers 180° diagonal angle of view


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## Ariza photography

> I WAS PLAYING AROUND WITH SOME PICS AND HOOKED MY WIFE UP WITH SOME TATS TO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics Bro!!! Keep up the nice work!! You do good things!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: right on bro thanks :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## athurart09

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 28 2006, 09:45 PM~6656564
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks, for sharing. Good pics


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 19 2010, 11:46 AM~18603385
> *anybody else going?
> 
> LIL Photographer, Super Show Roll Call
> (please add your name to the list if your going)
> 
> Twotonz
> Knightstalker
> itsonlyme1
> Jae and Stef
> BIGMIKE
> BigMando
> DREAM ON
> ROOSTER
> YASTUVO
> DELUXE
> Fisheye (I think he said he's going)
> bean.... :biggrin:
> Maybe:
> 
> mxcn_roc
> Kutty
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 19 2010, 04:38 PM~18605327
> *Might have to pick this up when it comes out.....well unless its to expensive.
> 
> The EF 8-15mm f/4L USM is the world's widest fisheye zoom lens. It delivers 180° diagonal angle of view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 19 2010, 10:34 AM~18603330
> *Remember everyone that the LIL Photographer meet up is at 1pm at the Super Show in Vegas by the main entrance to the hall.....just like last year.
> 
> here is the photo that was taken by Stef last year.....this year im taking my tripod so she can be in the photo as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from L-R: Skinny TX, Supreme NorCal, AverageSizeMike SoCal, Twotonz NorCal, Jae Bueno SoCal, Popeye Vegas, Bean NY, Mando Miami, Magic Chi-Town and Big Mando Pheonix
> *



Love this shot by Mrs Bueno .Cant wait to see the new shot this year.Have fun and be safe out in vegas .See you next year !


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Sep 20 2010, 09:05 AM~18609623
> *Love this shot by Mrs Bueno .Cant  wait to see the new shot this year.Have fun and be safe out in vegas .See you next year !
> *


*your not making it....!!!!!!!!???????????   *


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 19 2010, 09:46 AM~18603385
> *anybody else going?
> 
> LIL Photographer, Super Show Roll Call
> (please add your name to the list if your going)
> 
> Twotonz
> Knightstalker
> itsonlyme1
> Jae and Stef
> BIGMIKE
> BigMando
> DREAM ON
> ROOSTER
> YASTUVO
> DELUXE
> Fisheye (I think he said he's going)
> 
> Maybe:
> Bean
> mxcn_roc = 95% sure I'll be there.
> Kutty
> *


But I'll have to slum it out at the Palazzo while I'm there. 
:happysad:


----------



## RideORDie

> _Originally posted by Affiliated_Lady_@Sep 14 2010, 02:38 PM~18566740
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great pic :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

I've been shooting with her lately. She wants to get into this whole car/modeling thing.


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Sep 20 2010, 08:34 AM~18609773-->
> 
> 
> 
> *your not making it....!!!!!!!!???????????    *
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wish i could bean.Its been a bit since me and wifey went on a vac.School,kids ,work just been so busy.Need some alone time :biggrin: .I could just imagine another night of partying when you capture all those crazy moments last year it was a BLAST cant wait to see what you guys/girls bring back :biggrin:  Next year !
> <!--QuoteBegin-mxcn_roc_@Sep 20 2010, 11:14 AM~18610909
> *I've been shooting with her lately.  She wants to get into this whole car/modeling thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Very nice mxcn .Cant wait to see more of her.Love her skin tone and nice legs as well.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 20 2010, 10:14 AM~18610909
> *I've been shooting with her lately.  She wants to get into this whole car/modeling thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that the same chic, that was with you at the rollerz show?


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon+Sep 20 2010, 12:03 PM~18611842-->
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice mxcn .Cant wait to see more of her.Love her skin tone and nice legs as well.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks. :thumbsup:
> 
> ----
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigMandoAZ_@Sep 20 2010, 03:09 PM~18613370
> *is that the same chic, that was with you at the rollerz show?
> *


Yep. That's was Annie. Expect to see her at a lot more upcoming events. She really wants to get involved with the scene.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 19 2010, 09:46 AM~18603385
> *anybody else going?
> 
> LIL Photographer, Super Show Roll Call
> (please add your name to the list if your going)
> 
> Twotonz
> Knightstalker
> itsonlyme1
> Jae and Stef
> BIGMIKE
> BigMando
> DREAM ON
> ROOSTER
> YASTUVO
> DELUXE
> Fisheye (I think he said he's going)
> 
> Maybe:
> Bean
> mxcn_roc
> Kutty
> *


*I WILL BE THERE HOMIES....I GOT A SUITE AT THE MGM, GET AT ME IF YOU GUYS WANNA PARTY....ALSO CAN I GET IN THE LIL PHOTOGRAPHERS PIC.....PLEAAASSSEEEEE!!!!!!*


----------



## NotStock Photo

Some stuff from the last couple of days

































children of the corn.....behind the scenes


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Sep 20 2010, 05:30 PM~18613525
> *I WILL BE THERE HOMIES....I GOT A SUITE AT THE MGM, GET AT ME IF YOU GUYS WANNA PARTY....ALSO CAN I GET IN THE LIL PHOTOGRAPHERS PIC.....PLEAAASSSEEEEE!!!!!!
> *


I'm staying at the MGM also. 
And you better get in the pic. 
Nikon on one side and canon on the other side. 
Hahahahahha


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 20 2010, 05:54 PM~18614850
> *I'm staying at the MGM also.
> And you better get in the pic.
> Nikon on one side and canon on the other side.
> Hahahahahha
> *


my homies canon 5d just broke after a year.....Nuff said......NIKOOOOOON!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970

Still chipping at this game :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by NotStock Photo_@Sep 20 2010, 05:46 PM~18613657
> *Some stuff from the last couple of days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> children of the corn.....behind the scenes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by NotStock Photo_@Sep 20 2010, 03:46 PM~18613657
> *Some stuff from the last couple of days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> children of the corn.....behind the scenes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That shop is bad ass great photos too


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by NotStock Photo_@Sep 20 2010, 03:46 PM~18613657
> *Some stuff from the last couple of days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> children of the corn.....behind the scenes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wow, from the last couple days? Beautiful shots! Really like the one of the model through the glass....not an angle that I think I've seen before. Nicely done and lighting is exceptional on all!


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 20 2010, 10:14 AM~18610909
> *I've been shooting with her lately.  She wants to get into this whole car/modeling thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



She's got the look, nice shot!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 20 2010, 03:27 PM~18613507
> *Thanks.  :thumbsup:
> 
> ----
> Yep.  That's was Annie.  Expect to see her at a lot more upcoming events.  She really wants to get involved with the scene.
> *



she is tall as hell!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## llsunnyday3074

she is nice anyway.


----------



## nobueno

Back from the East Coast! Here's an outtake of one of our shoots.


----------



## Twotonz

Remember we meeting up at 1PM by the main entrance to the hall on Sunday.

Fisheye hell yeah homie....just be there at 1pm

Everyone thats going shoot me your number and ill text everyone incase something changes......or might also text you like at 4am all drunk wanting to party.....either way just shoot me your numbers

LIL Photographer, Super Show Roll Call
(please add your name to the list if your going)

Twotonz
Knightstalker
itsonlyme1
Jae and Stef
BIGMIKE
BigMando
DREAM ON
ROOSTER
YASTUVO
DELUXE
Fisheye
bean 
Maybe:

mxcn_roc 95%
Kutty


----------



## Twotonz

again great shots NotStock.....now the real question....are you a Canon or Nikon guy?



> _Originally posted by NotStock Photo_@Sep 20 2010, 03:46 PM~18613657
> *Some stuff from the last couple of days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> children of the corn.....behind the scenes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

really love this shop, where is it at? bad ass location!!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 20 2010, 10:14 AM~18610909
> *I've been shooting with her lately.  She wants to get into this whole car/modeling thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice Carlos!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 16 2010, 10:40 AM~18583196
> *BIG PROPS HOMIE!!!!!
> *


X2! Looking good Popeye!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Sep 19 2010, 03:28 PM~18604987
> *Haven't been shooting too many cars lately....here's one from a block party a couple weeks ago...
> 
> Lil Jon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work Kutty!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by NotStock Photo_@Sep 20 2010, 03:46 PM~18613657
> *Some stuff from the last couple of days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> children of the corn.....behind the scenes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great work NotStockPhoto!


----------



## GRS-HPR

> _Originally posted by NotStock Photo_@Sep 11 2010, 03:56 PM~18538877
> *Hey I am new so I figured I would post a few pics.....Alot of great photos on the site its going to take me all night to go through them all lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daily driver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


always love your work been scoping it on facebbok


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 19 2010, 11:34 AM~18603330
> *Remember everyone that the LIL Photographer meet up is at 1pm at the Super Show in Vegas by the main entrance to the hall.....just like last year.
> 
> here is the photo that was taken by Stef last year.....this year im taking my tripod so she can be in the photo as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from L-R: Skinny TX, Supreme NorCal, AverageSizeMike SoCal, Twotonz NorCal, Jae Bueno SoCal, Popeye Vegas, Bean NY, Mando Miami, Magic Chi-Town and Big Mando Pheonix
> *



Not gonna make it out there this year guys and gals...sniffle sniffle...y'all have fun out there!!!!

~Skinny


----------



## NotStock Photo

I am a Nikon guy, and its what I buy. I have shot other brands in the past that gave me gear, but Nikon is what I buy


That shop you asked about is actually in michigan. I shot up there during my three month roadtrip in our 64 van





...........you guys should do a meet and greet at sema I would show up


----------



## Affiliated_Lady

> _Originally posted by RideORDie_@Sep 20 2010, 09:53 AM~18610767
> *great pic :biggrin:
> *


thank you!


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 20 2010, 09:38 PM~18617532
> *Back from the East Coast! Here's an outtake of one of our shoots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



A Cutty in the house!!


----------



## pfcc64

I just got into the DSLR game, :biggrin: I got the *Nikon D5000* and a AF-S 18-55 Lens. I know it's not a D90 and that lenses are more expensive for the D5000 but it's a start!
Once I get familiar with the camera I'm planing on getting other lenses.

I've been playing around with photography for a while but nothing serious!

I'll show some pictures so you guys can give me pointers.

Take care homies!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 19 2010, 05:38 PM~18605327
> *Might have to pick this up when it comes out.....well unless its to expensive.
> 
> The EF 8-15mm f/4L USM is the world's widest fisheye zoom lens. It delivers 180° diagonal angle of view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I think I read somewhere that it is or will be $1,800. :run:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

How do you guys clean your cameras? Do you?


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by NotStock Photo_@Sep 21 2010, 03:17 PM~18623772
> *I am a Nikon guy, and its what I buy. I have shot other brands in the past that gave me gear, but Nikon is what I buy
> That shop you asked about is actually in michigan. I shot up there during my three month roadtrip in our 64 van
> ...........you guys should do a meet and greet at sema I would show up
> *



Love your work NotStock ....Another Nikon shooter for the board :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 22 2010, 06:36 AM~18629960
> *How do you guys clean your cameras? Do you?
> *



I take my body and lens to calumate for the in house service cleaning.But when im out and about or just to clean up after a day of shooting i use a soft microfiber cloth .


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Sep 22 2010, 08:39 AM~18630958
> *Love your work NotStock ....Another Nikon shooter  for the board  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *


Yes! Another Nikon user! 

NotStock, I'll be at SEMA so a meet up sounds great! Anyone else going?


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Few pics for A project at school. We are supposed to demonstarte different perspectives and depths of field.


----------



## NotStock Photo

Cool Joe I am a fan would be great to meet you


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by NotStock Photo_@Sep 20 2010, 05:46 PM~18613657
> *Some stuff from the last couple of days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> children of the corn.....behind the scenes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad ass pics NotStock!!! I remember I met you a LONG time ago at a tattoo convention here in Austin, TX. Great to see you on here!


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Sep 22 2010, 08:59 AM~18631671
> *Few pics for A project at school. We are supposed to demonstarte different perspectives and depths of field.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

*I HAVENT POSTED IN HERE IN A WHILE..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 23 2010, 07:27 AM~18640809
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dm2009

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Sep 20 2010, 06:17 PM~18615145
> *Still chipping at this game :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Really nice pics, you are getting better every day sweetie!


----------



## ///Juan

> _Originally posted by NotStock Photo_@Sep 22 2010, 09:02 AM~18631701
> *Cool Joe I am a fan would be great to meet you
> *


Chicken is on here finally! 

I just finished telling Joe all about you... well sorta, just that you carry a big camera bag and drive a van... kinda creepy.

Jae is a great guy John! Let's all meet at the circle bar on Wednesday night.

///Juan


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 23 2010, 07:27 AM~18640809
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shot Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Sep 16 2010, 05:50 PM~18585994
> *
> *


----------



## Stickz

the fiance yesterday downtown


































FLICKR PAGE


----------



## Twotonz

has anybody in here used Zeiss lenses? or does anybody know if they really are as good as everyone says they are?


----------



## NotStock Photo

Thanks for the welcome Juan I actually had one of the vehicles of the month back in 2002 so I am a new old guy............circle bar is where I will be living lol


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Sep 23 2010, 05:01 PM~18644582
> *Nice shot Homie
> *


Thanks bro. :biggrin:


----------



## pfcc64

Here is my first try at taking some pictures with my DSLR:


















I'll add more as I get more familiar with the camera, hope you guys like them.


----------



## carsofabq

A few randoms


----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Sep 24 2010, 03:37 PM~18653144
> *Here is my first try at taking some pictures with my DSLR:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll add more as I get more familiar with the camera, hope you guys like them.
> 
> 
> *


What's up Art. Which camera did you end up buying? 

Keep shooting and keep posting. :thumbsup:


----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Sep 24 2010, 06:36 PM~18654383
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few randoms
> *


Nice shots....


----------



## pfcc64

> _Originally posted by 75_Monte_@Sep 24 2010, 07:51 PM~18654869
> *What's up Art. Which camera did you end up buying?
> 
> Keep shooting and keep posting.  :thumbsup:
> *


What's up Ray? Aqui nomas!  

I ended getting the Nikon D5000 :dunno: 

We'll see what happens :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Sep 24 2010, 05:36 PM~18654383
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few randoms
> *


Nice pics Ringo :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 24 2010, 07:02 PM~18655344
> *Nice pics Ringo :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## nobueno

Just got back from the event space. We are going to have parking along Colorado Boulevard and a few spaces in the parking lot behind the event space. Come early if you want a spot for your ride! See you there!


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Sep 24 2010, 07:58 PM~18655310
> *What's up Ray?  Aqui nomas!
> 
> I ended getting the Nikon D5000  :dunno:
> 
> We'll see what happens  :biggrin:
> *



Great choice my friend.Dont mind Ray ,i know he has a nikon cam somewhere in his canon bag :biggrin: lol


By the way great shots . :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Sep 24 2010, 05:36 PM~18654383
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few randoms
> *



Great shots as always .


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by 75_Monte_@Sep 24 2010, 06:51 PM~18654869
> *What's up Art. Which camera did you end up buying?
> 
> Keep shooting and keep posting.  :thumbsup:
> *



Whats up Ray.How you doing bro.Hope all is well with you.Post up some of your good work


----------



## pfcc64

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Sep 25 2010, 09:56 AM~18658369
> *Great choice my friend.Dont mind Ray ,i know he has a nikon cam somewhere in his canon bag  :biggrin: lol
> By the way great shots . :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie!

LOL, Canon or Nikon Ray is cool! :biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade

After being out of the photo game for about a year I picked up a new camera yesterday. Canon Rebel T1i. :biggrin:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by 75_Monte+Sep 24 2010, 05:54 PM~18654892-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shots....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 24 2010, 07:02 PM~18655344
> *Nice pics Ringo :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ecalderon_@Sep 25 2010, 07:57 AM~18658378
> *Great shots as always .
> *



Thanks Guys


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Sep 25 2010, 09:28 PM~18662392
> *After being out of the photo game for about a year I picked up a new camera yesterday. Canon Rebel T1i. :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

best way to go !  :thumbsup:


----------



## Switchblade

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Sep 26 2010, 07:57 PM~18667039
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> best way to go !    :thumbsup:
> *


I stay true to Canon. :biggrin:

Text shot I did today screwing around. With the kit lens, still haven't went and grabbed my favorite 50mm F/1.8.


----------



## My95Fleety

Can anyone give me some pointers on taking pics at night (low light). I have a Nikon D80 w/ Nikkor 18-200mm 1:3.5-5.6 G ED DX VR, NO speedlight. I wanna take some pics at the vegas show and I know as soon as it starts getting dark. I'm gonna have some problems. Unless I shoot Automatic with the flash.
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## nobueno

Photos from my event are posted on my web site. Link in my signature.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Here are a few from this weekend. Will post more later.

t


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 24 2010, 03:36 AM~18649430
> *has anybody in here used Zeiss lenses? or does anybody know if they really are as good as everyone says they are?
> *


Just go to flickr and search zeiss and canon together. See what you come up with. Zeiss lenses are some of the best IMO.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Sep 26 2010, 09:50 PM~18669510
> *I stay true to Canon. :biggrin:
> 
> Text shot I did today screwing around. With the kit lens, still haven't went and grabbed my favorite 50mm F/1.8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just got mine and it works real good i love it


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 27 2010, 09:48 AM~18672218
> *Photos from my event are posted on my web site. Link in my signature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shot love the light trails


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Sep 25 2010, 10:00 AM~18658390
> *Whats up Ray.How you doing bro.Hope all is well with you.Post up some of your good work
> *


Doing good Eddie, how about yourself. I'll be going on vacation next week so maybe I'll shot something interesting worth posting. I've been chillin and dreading the damn cold weather that will be here soon. I hate cold weather. Summers are too short here in the Chi.  

Maybe we can hook up with Art and go shoot somewhere. Take care Homie.


----------



## Switchblade

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Sep 27 2010, 08:45 AM~18671094
> *Can anyone give me some pointers on taking pics at night (low light). I have a Nikon D80 w/ Nikkor 18-200mm 1:3.5-5.6 G ED DX VR, NO speedlight. I wanna take some pics at the vegas show and I know as soon as it starts getting dark. I'm gonna have some problems. Unless I shoot Automatic with the flash.
> Any help is appreciated.
> *


Get a low F stop lens. The F/1.8 50MM is sold for Canon and Nikon. GREAT lens for anything at all, I highly recommend it. If you wanna spend a little more grab the 1.4.


----------



## Switchblade

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Sep 27 2010, 01:47 PM~18673113
> *just got mine and it works real good i love it
> *


What model?


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 23 2010, 07:15 AM~18640754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVENT POSTED IN HERE IN A WHILE..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Sep 27 2010, 06:24 PM~18676950
> *Get a low F stop lens. The F/1.8 50MM is sold for Canon and Nikon. GREAT lens for anything at all, I highly recommend it. If you wanna spend a little more grab the 1.4.
> *


I love my 50mm F/1.8. The depth of field is amazing. Better for close ups of course.


----------



## FatAl 63

Heres a few shots I took, hope you like


----------



## drasticbean

Ok Vegas is around the Corner. What's the plans for our meeting.


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## carsofabq

So I have a couple of questions to all you guys that have had features in a magazine. What does it take to get into them? (besides great pictures) does it pay decent? What department do you contact? I have been taken pictures for a local magazine (mostly Hot Rods) and was wondering if I should look into major magazines or not. I am getting tired of painting cars and lookin for other options.

Also does anyone here know Marco Patino? I guess he came through Albuquerque a few weeks back and took some pics. Was wondering if he is on here ?


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Sep 28 2010, 05:14 PM~18685401
> *So I have a couple of questions to all you guys that have had features in a magazine. What does it take to get into them? (besides great pictures) does it pay decent? What department do you contact?  I have been taken pictures for a local magazine (mostly Hot Rods) and was wondering if I should look into major magazines or not. I am getting tired of painting cars and lookin for other options.
> 
> Also does anyone here know Marco Patino? I guess he came through Albuquerque a few weeks back and took some pics. Was wondering if he is on here ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ringo, you can try sending photos directly to the editor of the magazine you are trying to get work with. I myself set my rates with the magazines I work for. We all know we want to get top dollar for our photos and time but in this economy its a bit harder to command top dollar. I feel my rates are competitive and the money I make adds to the money I bring home working my regular job. Photography for me is a paying hobby. My #1 suggestion is never do work for free (especially for magazines) once you do that, it will be very hard for you to get paid.

Yes, Marco was there and shot the LRM show and some features while he was out there. He is on LIL but does not come on often.


----------



## mxcn_roc

For the Canon folk.

Canon 7D or Canon 5D Mark II ???

Been wanting to make the transition over to video documenting.


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 28 2010, 07:34 PM~18686780
> *For the Canon folk.
> 
> Canon 7D or Canon 5D Mark II ???
> 
> Been wanting to make the transition over to video documenting.
> *


5D for sure 21mega pixels, full frame what more could you want


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 28 2010, 06:35 PM~18686112
> *Ringo, you can try sending photos directly to the editor of the magazine you are trying to get work with. I myself set my rates with the magazines I work for. We all know we want to get top dollar for our photos and time but in this economy its a bit harder to command top dollar. I feel my rates are competitive and the money I make adds to the money I bring home working my regular job. Photography for me is a paying hobby.  My #1 suggestion is never do work for free (especially for magazines) once you do that, it will be very hard for you to get paid.
> 
> Yes, Marco was there and shot the LRM show and some features while he was out there. He is on LIL but does not come on often.
> *



Thanks man and congrats on the photo exhibition :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Sep 28 2010, 08:15 PM~18687372
> *Thanks man and congrats on the photo exhibition  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Anytime and thanks!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Sep 28 2010, 07:34 PM~18686780
> *For the Canon folk.
> 
> Canon 7D or Canon 5D Mark II ???
> 
> Been wanting to make the transition over to video documenting.
> *


The only way that the 7D is better than the 5D MKII is on the price and to shoot video in slow mode. So unless you are planning on mostly focusing on slow motion video I would say 5D MKII.

I almost bought the 7D but I did some research and decided to get me a second 5D MKII instead and 24-70 f/2.8 to go with that


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Sep 28 2010, 05:14 PM~18685401
> *So I have a couple of questions to all you guys that have had features in a magazine. What does it take to get into them? (besides great pictures) does it pay decent? What department do you contact?  I have been taken pictures for a local magazine (mostly Hot Rods) and was wondering if I should look into major magazines or not. I am getting tired of painting cars and lookin for other options.
> 
> Also does anyone here know Marco Patino? I guess he came through Albuquerque a few weeks back and took some pics. Was wondering if he is on here ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


If you really want to make money off photography than get into doing weddings. Car photography is more like side money for me


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Sep 28 2010, 08:05 PM~18687209
> *5D for sure 21mega pixels, full frame what more could you want
> *


I never shoot at 21 mega pixels.....dont see the need for it


----------



## Knightstalker

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@Sep 28 2010, 02:31 PM~18683525
> *Heres a few shots I took, hope you like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Sep 27 2010, 09:48 AM~18672218
> *Photos from my event are posted on my web site. Link in my signature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 29 2010, 12:55 AM~18689620
> *If you really want to make money off photography than get into doing weddings.  Car photography is more like side money for me
> *


x2

I love shooting cars and donate some of my time to the car shows when i can to support the culture.But my primary work is in weddings ,sweet 16 "etc." 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by 75_Monte_@Sep 27 2010, 06:20 PM~18675843
> *Doing good Eddie, how about yourself. I'll be going on vacation next week so maybe I'll shot something interesting worth posting. I've been chillin and dreading the damn cold weather that will be here soon. I hate cold weather.  Summers are  too short here in the Chi.
> 
> Maybe we can hook up with Art and go shoot somewhere. Take care Homie.
> *



What's up Ray .Doing good as well.Yeah the cold came by quick this year .But chicago has some crazy weather at times.From 88 one day to 64 the next day :dunno: Most Definitely we can go out and shoot.Have fun on your vac :wave:


----------



## Knightstalker

*GOT A BIG FAVOR TO ASK YOU HOMIES... 

IF ANYONE HAS ANY PICTURES THEY CAN SEND OF 

MAJESTICS CARS/MEMBERS/PLAQUES ETC, 

I WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE IT

I'm PUTTING TOGETHER A SLIDESHOW FOR THEIR ANNUAL BANQUET

FEEL FREE TO LEAVE UR WATERMARK/LOGOS

IF YOU CAN HELP SEND THEM TO 

[email protected]

THANKS A LOT  *


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 29 2010, 07:12 PM~18696313
> *GOT A BIG FAVOR TO ASK YOU HOMIES...
> 
> IF ANYONE HAS ANY PICTURES THEY CAN SEND OF
> 
> MAJESTICS CARS/MEMBERS/PLAQUES ETC,
> 
> I WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE IT
> 
> I'm PUTTING TOGETHER A SLIDESHOW FOR THEIR ANNUAL BANQUET
> 
> FEEL FREE TO LEAVE UR WATERMARK/LOGOS
> 
> IF YOU CAN HELP SEND THEM TO
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> THANKS A LOT
> *



here you go


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 29 2010, 09:12 PM~18696313
> *GOT A BIG FAVOR TO ASK YOU HOMIES...
> 
> IF ANYONE HAS ANY PICTURES THEY CAN SEND OF
> 
> MAJESTICS CARS/MEMBERS/PLAQUES ETC,
> 
> I WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE IT
> 
> I'm PUTTING TOGETHER A SLIDESHOW FOR THEIR ANNUAL BANQUET
> 
> FEEL FREE TO LEAVE UR WATERMARK/LOGOS
> 
> IF YOU CAN HELP SEND THEM TO
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> THANKS A LOT
> *


This niccah....now you start a week before game time :twak:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Sep 29 2010, 08:27 PM~18697059
> *This niccah....now you start a week before game time :twak:
> *



i never saw last years slideshow!!!! I gave him a grip of az pics


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 19 2010, 09:46 AM~18603385
> *anybody else going?
> 
> LIL Photographer, Super Show Roll Call
> (please add your name to the list if your going)
> 
> Twotonz
> Knightstalker
> itsonlyme1
> Jae and Stef
> BIGMIKE
> BigMando
> DREAM ON
> ROOSTER
> YASTUVO
> DELUXE
> Fisheye (I think he said he's going)
> popeye
> Maybe:
> Bean
> mxcn_roc
> Kutty
> *


i been here all year waiting


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 29 2010, 10:30 PM~18697101
> *i never saw last years slideshow!!!! I gave him a grip of az pics
> *


Me either


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Sep 29 2010, 09:00 PM~18696756-->
> 
> 
> 
> here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Latin [email protected] 29 2010, 09:27 PM~18697059
> *This niccah....now you start a week before game time :twak:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :twak: fucker... all the members/chapters that wanted to send pics have... i just wanted to get some from the photographers on here, since they take some badass pics :worship:
> 
> btw... you haven't sent yours :scrutinize: :buttkick: niccah :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 09:30 PM~18697101
> *i never saw last years slideshow!!!! I gave him a grip of az pics
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you did homie... and i appreciate them :thumbsup:
> 
> but the plaza didn't provide a projector for the slide show :banghead:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Latin Thug_@Sep 29 2010, 09:46 PM~18697330
> *Me either
> *


This year will be different


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 29 2010, 10:12 PM~18696313
> *GOT A BIG FAVOR TO ASK YOU HOMIES...
> 
> IF ANYONE HAS ANY PICTURES THEY CAN SEND OF
> 
> MAJESTICS CARS/MEMBERS/PLAQUES ETC,
> 
> I WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE IT
> 
> I'm PUTTING TOGETHER A SLIDESHOW FOR THEIR ANNUAL BANQUET
> 
> FEEL FREE TO LEAVE UR WATERMARK/LOGOS
> 
> IF YOU CAN HELP SEND THEM TO
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> THANKS A LOT
> *


I got one or two from NC for yah :thumbsup:
Let me get them together & I'll send them over


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Sep 30 2010, 06:30 AM~18699485
> *I got one or two from NC for yah :thumbsup:
> Let me get them together & I'll send them over
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 30 2010, 02:13 AM~18698929
> *:twak: fucker... all the members/chapters that wanted to send pics have... i just wanted to get some from the photographers on here, since they take some badass pics :worship:
> 
> btw... you haven't sent yours :scrutinize: :buttkick: niccah :angry:
> 
> but the plaza didn't provide a projector for the slide show :banghead:
> This year will be different
> *


I didn't didn't know you started collecting...imma see if I have any new ones.

Hmmm....sounds suspect!


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 30 2010, 09:04 AM~18699620
> *Thanks homie
> *


Just sent you a bunch of what I had on my Flickr account. Hope this helps. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker_@Sep 30 2010, 12:13 AM~18698929
> *Yes you did homie... and i appreciate them :thumbsup:
> 
> but the plaza didn't provide a projector for the slide show :banghead:
> This year will be different
> *


lol i know, im just messing with you! :biggrin: Hey bro, when I see you at the Majestics party dont be trying to dance with me again. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Sep 30 2010, 05:06 PM~18703931
> *lol i know, im just messing with you!  :biggrin: Hey bro, when I see you at the Majestics party dont be trying to dance with me again.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug+Sep 30 2010, 10:00 AM~18700627-->
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't didn't know you started collecting...imma see if I have any new ones.
> 
> Hmmm....sounds suspect!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :werd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2010, 11:05 AM~18701084
> *Just sent you a bunch of what I had on my Flickr account. Hope this helps. :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homie  much appreciated
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigMandoAZ_@Sep 30 2010, 04:06 PM~18703931
> *lol i know, im just messing with you!  :biggrin: Hey bro, when I see you at the Majestics party dont be trying to dance with me again.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You were the one grabbing asses :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker

*I WANNA THANK ALL THE PHOTOGS WHO HAVE SENT ME PICS... :wow:

YOU GUYS ARE THE BEST :thumbsup: IT'S MUCH APPRECIATED 

IF ANYONE ELSE HAS ANY PICS OF MAJESTICS CC

CARS/MEMBERS/PLAQUES ETC

SEND THEM MY WAY PLEASE :happysad:

[email protected]*


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## BigMandoAZ

my nephew Aiden feet 6wks old :biggrin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Has anyone use a Sony-A230 ????How did you like it


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 1 2010, 10:11 PM~18715116
> *Has anyone use a Sony-A230 ????How did you like it
> *


I would recomend sticking with either Nikon or Canon there are alot more options availible and alot more support for these two brands.


----------



## carsofabq




----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 1 2010, 08:01 PM~18715073
> *my nephew Aiden feet 6wks old :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

just got back from doing a photo shoot.....this was shot about 2hrs ago


----------



## desert_bek

Hey Two Tonz what Cannon are you using.if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by desert_bek_@Oct 2 2010, 05:03 PM~18720148
> *Hey Two Tonz what Cannon are you using.if you dont mind me asking
> *


for that shot I used the Canon 5D MKII, 24-70 f/2.8 and 3 AB800


----------



## desert_bek

Here is two of mine,shot with my Nikon D3000!! 
New to the Photography game but love it, twotonz you're pics are dope!!


----------



## desert_bek

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Two more......let me know what you guys think


----------



## Twotonz

thanks man....on the last pic try using a tripod next time


----------



## drasticbean

WHAT U THINK :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## DELUXE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 2 2010, 04:46 PM~18720052
> *just got back from doing a photo shoot.....this was shot about 2hrs ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean

*ONLY IN BROOKYLN ....!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## El Peak 64

Nice flickz Bean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by El Peak 64_@Oct 2 2010, 08:40 PM~18720697
> *Nice flickz Bean  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO...


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 2 2010, 04:46 PM~18720052
> *just got back from doing a photo shoot.....this was shot about 2hrs ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wow


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 2 2010, 06:28 PM~18720623
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice shots Mr. Bean


----------



## drasticbean

COMING FROM YOU ... THANKS ALOT... :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## El Peak 64

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 2 2010, 07:18 PM~18720927
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow, thanx alot 4 dat flick Bean, I liked it :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 19 2010, 08:46 AM~18603385
> *anybody else going?
> 
> LIL Photographer, Super Show Roll Call
> (please add your name to the list if your going)
> 
> Twotonz
> Knightstalker
> itsonlyme1
> Jae and Stef
> BIGMIKE
> BigMando
> DREAM ON
> ROOSTER
> YASTUVO
> DELUXE
> Fisheye (I think he said he's going)
> 
> Maybe:
> Bean
> mxcn_roc
> Kutty
> *


Just to make sure, you cats are meeting at 1PM by the big diagonal entrance to the indoor facility? I haven't started posting my pics in here, but I'm always checking out all of yours. So it'd be cool to stop by.


----------



## drasticbean

Yup. I think so. 
Can't wait to meet all these professional photographer. 

As a new novice is cool hanging these BIG DAWG....!!!!!


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 3 2010, 12:33 PM~18724488
> *Yup. I think so.
> Can't wait to meet all these professional photographer.
> 
> As a new novice is cool hanging these BIG DAWG....!!!!!
> *


were not cool enough for these big dogs bean...there just nice to us cuz were black j/p :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 3 2010, 03:48 PM~18724874
> *were not cool enough for these big dogs bean...there just nice to us cuz were black j/p :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean

*THE MASTER........*


----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by macgyver+Sep 29 2010, 06:49 AM~18690937-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks good  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gracias
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Oct 2 2010, 04:46 PM~18720052
> *just got back from doing a photo shoot.....this was shot about 2hrs ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: As Always :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Oct 1 2010, 08:11 PM~18715116
> *Has anyone use a Sony-A230 ????How did you like it
> *


I think Tony "DreamOn" has a Sony A230. I know a few people that use Sonys and love their results.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Sep 29 2010, 08:48 PM~18697364
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats Popeye! See you this weekend! :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 2 2010, 04:46 PM~18720052
> *just got back from doing a photo shoot.....this was shot about 2hrs ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great work as always my friend! See you in Vegas! :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 3 2010, 03:07 PM~18725199
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE MASTER........
> *


You are too funny friend! Far from being "the master"! 

See you this weekend! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 3 2010, 08:57 PM~18727812
> *I think Tony "DreamOn" has a Sony A230. I know a few people that use Sonys and love their results.
> *


YES I LIKE IT ESPECIALLY WITH THE WIDE LENSE!!!!!  

SEE YOU IN VEGAS FEW MORE DAYS!!! HEY JAE GET YOUR CAMERA READY!!! I AM GONNA BE BUSY JUST WAIT AND SEE!!!!  :wow:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 3 2010, 02:33 PM~18724488
> *Yup. I think so.
> Can't wait to meet all these professional photographer.
> 
> As a new novice is copol hanging these BIG DAWG....!!!!!
> *


So you going? Hopefully I catch you in the beginning of the weekend instead of the at the end of it....you make me miss my home wit your pics :-(


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Sep 29 2010, 01:56 AM~18689635
> *I never shoot at 21 mega pixels.....dont see the need for it
> *


whats the higest you shoot at?  I need to save for abetter set up I am still working on it . should I upgrade my lenses first or my body?


----------



## carsofabq

When you go on a automotive shoot whats the average # pics you all take?


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Oct 4 2010, 07:39 AM~18730154
> *When you go on a automotive shoot whats the average # pics you all take?
> *


 About 200 images.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 4 2010, 05:43 AM~18729715
> *YES I LIKE IT ESPECIALLY WITH THE WIDE LENSE!!!!!
> 
> SEE YOU IN VEGAS FEW MORE DAYS!!! HEY JAE GET YOUR CAMERA READY!!! I AM GONNA BE BUSY JUST WAIT AND SEE!!!!   :wow:
> *


Me and my camera are ready! the club's line up is going to blow people away!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

did anyone read the article on the once in a lifetime time photo of tiger woods? 

Pretty cool shot

Yahoo Sports


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 2 2010, 03:11 PM~18718680
> *I would recomend sticking with either Nikon or Canon there are alot more options availible and alot more support for these two brands.
> *


Thanks...I been thing about get the d3000 but I seen alot of nice photo's tooking with the a230 at the same time


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 3 2010, 11:57 PM~18727812
> *I think Tony "DreamOn" has a Sony A230. I know a few people that use Sonys and love their results.
> *


Thanks a lot homie!!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 4 2010, 08:43 AM~18729715
> *YES I LIKE IT ESPECIALLY WITH THE WIDE LENSE!!!!!
> 
> SEE YOU IN VEGAS FEW MORE DAYS!!! HEY JAE GET YOUR CAMERA READY!!! I AM GONNA BE BUSY JUST WAIT AND SEE!!!!   :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: Do you have a flickr???


----------



## NotStock Photo

Couple from yesterday


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Oct 4 2010, 08:12 AM~18729801
> *So you going?  Hopefully I catch you in the beginning of the weekend instead of the at the end of it....you make me miss my home wit your pics :-(
> *


*i will be there......if you see me anywhere holla..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater+Oct 3 2010, 11:49 AM~18724296-->
> 
> 
> 
> Just to make sure, you cats are meeting at 1PM by the big diagonal entrance to the indoor facility? I haven't started posting my pics in here, but I'm always checking out all of yours. So it'd be cool to stop by.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yup
> <!--QuoteBegin-POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 3 2010, 01:48 PM~18724874
> *were not cool enough for these big dogs bean...there just nice to us cuz were black j/p :biggrin:
> *


I thought you guys were Dominicans? Things are going to change between us now :angry: 











:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 5 2010, 12:19 AM~18737998
> *yup
> 
> I thought you guys were Dominicans?  Things are going to change between us now  :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## nobueno

Took Julian to the museum Sunday morning.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

a few from this past sunday.

t


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 4 2010, 06:33 AM~18729862
> *whats the higest you shoot at?  I need to save for abetter set up I am still working on it . should I upgrade my lenses first or my body?
> *


I shoot at 11mp fine JPEG. Camera bodys are always beeing upgrade but the glass will last you a long time. So I would recommend that if you have the budget for it upgrade both but if you can only do one right now then I would say go for the glass.

I would recommend the 16-35mm f/2.8 or the 24-70mm f/2.8. I have both and I would have to say that the 16-35 is my prefered glass for car shows....but thats just me.

Ive talked with several local photographers and they've told me that the glass upgraded wasnt noticeable until they went with a full frame camera.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Oct 4 2010, 07:39 AM~18730154
> *When you go on a automotive shoot whats the average # pics you all take?
> *


100 of just the car and if I used a model I would say that I shoot about another 300 on top of that


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Oct 5 2010, 09:53 AM~18740659-->
> 
> 
> 
> Took Julian to the museum Sunday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 nice my friend
> <!--QuoteBegin-tonyvaladez.com_@Oct 5 2010, 10:19 AM~18740853
> *a few from this past sunday.
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good stuff Tony


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 5 2010, 01:28 PM~18741445
> *100 of just the car and if I used a model I would say that I shoot about another 300 on top of that
> *


Wow. That's all. :wow: 
I do around 1000 cause I'm a picture taking fool


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 5 2010, 02:56 PM~18741683
> *Wow. That's all.  :wow:
> I do around 1000 cause I'm a picture taking fool
> *


x2

Maybe not as many as you Mr. Bean but alot more than the what the Big Man said !!!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

I am not a pro but here we go.



















My Ride


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

AFTER THE PHOTOGRAPHER GET TOGETHER, CHECK OUT TGC 2010 :wow: 

BTW, THE NUMBER IS REAL. TGC 2010 WILL CONTACT YOU WITH UPDATES IF YOU LEAVE A MESSAGE. 

Here is topic vvv
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=563751


----------



## BigMandoAZ

whats up fellas! Its raining like crazy here in phx! The rain let up a lil and I took this pic


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 5 2010, 08:15 PM~18744145
> *whats up fellas! Its raining like crazy here in phx! The rain let up a lil and I took this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:thumbsup:

Love it :yes:

It's been doing the same thing here, I need to STOP for a sec and snap a couple here. The seasons a change'n here already!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

good stuff Tony
[/quote]


thanks tonz!


----------



## Switchblade

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=563843


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Oct 5 2010, 11:56 AM~18741683-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. That's all.   :wow:
> I do around 1000 cause I'm a picture taking fool
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Steel City Fam_@Oct 5 2010, 12:00 PM~18741707
> *x2
> 
> Maybe not as many as you Mr. Bean but alot more than the what the Big Man said !!!
> *


I used to do a few hundred photos of just the car, I would reach a thousand photos of just the chick and it used to take me over 3hrs to do the shoot (this was before I started using strobes....just my camera and flash). Right now I take between 70-150 shots of the car (depends on the amount of detail on the car) and 300-400 shots with the model and it only takes me about an hr and a half to 2 hrs to do the shoot and that includes setting up my lights and doing a few test shoots


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Oct 5 2010, 08:23 PM~18746272
> *thanks tonz!
> *


did you have a hard time fighting the sun in the first set you posted?


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 5 2010, 11:17 PM~18747561
> *did you have a hard time fighting the sun in the first set you posted?
> *



Not at all, I've been doing this for years now. A good friend of mine whom happens to be a fashion photographer taught me how to light things correctly while over powering the sun. Perfected my own style and hence the images you see. :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

*ARE we ready for VEGAS....????????????????

CANT WAIT TO SEE ALL YOU EXPERTS AGAIN.....* :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 5 2010, 01:26 PM~18741420
> *I shoot at 11mp fine JPEG.  Camera bodys are always beeing upgrade but the glass will last you a long time.  So I would recommend that if you have the budget for it upgrade both but if you can only do one right now then I would say go for the glass.
> 
> I would recommend the 16-35mm f/2.8 or the 24-70mm f/2.8.  I have both and I would have to say that the 16-35 is my prefered glass for car shows....but thats just me.
> 
> Ive talked with several local photographers and they've told me that the glass upgraded wasnt noticeable until they went with a full frame camera.
> *


Thank you for the reply. I am doing alot of portrait and family pictures at the moment. I was thinking of getting the 50 1.2 L series. or do you recomend another one?


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Oct 5 2010, 12:47 PM~18742003
> *I am not a pro but here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


about time you started posting in here Richie


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Oct 6 2010, 06:53 AM~18749287
> *Not at all, I've been doing this for years now. A good friend of mine whom happens to be a fashion photographer taught me how to light things correctly while over powering the sun. Perfected my own style and hence the images you see. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice...first time I did that I had a hard time getting my focus on point


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 6 2010, 10:40 AM~18750878
> *Thank you for the reply. I am doing alot of portrait and family pictures at the moment. I was thinking of getting the 50 1.2 L series. or do you recomend another one?
> *


WOW! You going for Prime Glasses. It's hard for me to anwser that question, especially since I dont do portrait work or own any prime glass but the two guys that I know that do portrait work and shoot with prime glass love the 85mm f/1.2 and the 35mm f/1.4. I never really hear anyone talking about the 50mm f/1.2 just the 50mm f/1.8 since its got a real cheap price tag


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 6 2010, 01:14 AM~18747537
> *I used to do a few hundred photos of just the car, I would reach a thousand photos of just the chick and it used to take me over 3hrs to do the shoot (this was before I started using strobes....just my camera and flash).  Right now I take between 70-150 shots of the car (depends on the amount of detail on the car) and 300-400 shots with the model and it only takes me about an hr and a half to 2 hrs to do the shoot and that includes setting up my lights and doing a few test shoots
> *



I use to think it was me & saying there's no way I need to shoot that much. Then I'd go back and look at my shots and for a little it was necessary because of mistakes, then I got my technique down better and slimmed it down a bit. 

I struggle more now on posing issues. I seem to draw a blank and freeze after you run through a couple pose's. 
When posing a model TONZ or anyone for that matter. Do you have a guideline that you always work from, or do you just let what happens happen?


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 6 2010, 01:40 PM~18750878
> *Thank you for the reply. I am doing alot of portrait and family pictures at the moment. I was thinking of getting the 50 1.2 L series. or do you recomend another one?
> *


Nimster, 

I do alot of portrait work. I have primes ranging from 35mm up 105. 

The comparison from the 1.2 to the 1.8 is certainly noticeable in low light conditions. but if you are doing portraits, chances are it wouldnt matter. So i say go for the 1.8 series if money is a concern. If you have money to blow then go for the 1.2. My favorite portrait lens is my 85mm 1.8


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 6 2010, 01:53 PM~18751349
> *WOW!  You going for Prime Glasses.  It's hard for me to anwser that question, especially since I dont do portrait work or own any prime glass but the two guys that I know that do portrait work and shoot with prime glass love the 85mm f/1.2 and the 35mm f/1.4.  I never really hear anyone talking about the 50mm f/1.2 just the 50mm f/1.8 since its got a real cheap price tag
> *


nice thanks. yea my wife is into portraits and thats the one she wanted the 85 but I thought the 50 was good. but I will relay the mesage thanks again homie.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 6 2010, 03:29 PM~18752147
> *Nimster,
> 
> I do alot of portrait work. I have primes ranging from 35mm up 105.
> 
> The comparison from the 1.2 to the 1.8 is certainly noticeable in low light conditions. but if you are doing portraits, chances are it wouldnt matter. So i say go for the 1.8 series if money is a concern. If you have money to blow then go for the 1.2. My favorite portrait lens is my 85mm 1.8
> *


Great thanks for the advice


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Oct 5 2010, 12:47 PM~18742003
> *I am not a pro but here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 3 2010, 01:27 PM~18724778
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice :wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 3 2010, 02:52 PM~18725106
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 2 2010, 04:46 PM~18720052
> *just got back from doing a photo shoot.....this was shot about 2hrs ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 5 2010, 08:15 PM~18744145
> *whats up fellas! Its raining like crazy here in phx! The rain let up a lil and I took this pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## abel




----------



## 72 kutty

Haven't been in here much....some shots from last week with the wifey..she was going for a futuristic look on the make up...


----------



## mr.fisheye

See you guys at the show!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 6 2010, 11:25 AM~18751160
> *about time you started posting in here Richie
> *


Ill try to post more often but its kind of intimidating when i come in here and look at the pics of others.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 6 2010, 01:29 PM~18752147
> *Nimster,
> 
> I do alot of portrait work. I have primes ranging from 35mm up 105.
> 
> The comparison from the 1.2 to the 1.8 is certainly noticeable in low light conditions. but if you are doing portraits, chances are it wouldnt matter. So i say go for the 1.8 series if money is a concern. If you have money to blow then go for the 1.2. My favorite portrait lens is my 85mm 1.8
> *


idk Mando....I woud have to "guess" and say that there is a bigger difference between the 1.2 and 1.8 than that. And I say guess because I havent used any of the two but for there to be a $1,500 difference in the price tag than there must be a lot more to it than just that


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Oct 6 2010, 12:15 PM~18751510
> *I use to think it was me & saying there's no way I need to shoot that much. Then I'd go back and look at my shots and for a little it was necessary because of mistakes, then I got my technique down better and slimmed it down a bit.
> 
> I struggle more now on posing issues. I seem to draw a blank and freeze after you run through a couple pose's.
> When posing a model TONZ or anyone for that matter. Do you have a guideline that you always work from, or do you just let what happens happen?
> *


Same here man. I wasnt sure of what I wanted from the shoot, so I would take a bunch of photos to be on the safe side but now I know exactly what I want from each shoot.

I would also have that problem of possing....the solution was simple.....I just started working with models that know how to "model"


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Oct 6 2010, 10:50 PM~18757113
> *Ill try to post more often but its kind of intimidating when i come in here and look at the pics of others.
> *


everyone starts off somewhere.....here, check out this link....im sure this will make you feel much better about your photos  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=285535&st=0


----------



## Nasty

Just picked up a Westcott 28in Apollo softbox kit. I LOVE IT!! I want to test it out this weekend. i played around with it a little bit yesterday and i was like a kid in a candy store lol.

being that it uses a external flash, i'll be doing a lot more outdoor lighting comin up.

I'm going to get the 50in Apollo next.

Now i think for sure im going to sell my photoflex kit, so if anyone is interested in picking up a studio light with stand and softbox and ill even throw in the grid. let me know


----------



## SUPREME69

see you guys in vegas :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 6 2010, 11:25 AM~18751160
> *about time you started posting in here Richie
> *


X2! You and your photos are always welcomed! No need to be intimidated! You get down with your camera! :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 7 2010, 08:53 AM~18758998
> *X2! You and your photos are always welcomed! No need to be intimidated! You get down with your camera!  :biggrin:
> *



x3 richie your my hero :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 7 2010, 08:32 AM~18758912
> *see you guys in vegas :biggrin:
> *


Ill be out there tonight :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

Anybody thats in Vegas and wants to hang out and get fucked up, then just hit me up on the cell: 209 620-7481....best if you text letting me know who you are


----------



## MikeS

My homie Joost and the AJ's latest. Lincoln Continental on True Spokes, hydraulics (!) and full custom paintjob.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Oct 7 2010, 12:43 PM~18760536
> *My homie Joost and the AJ's latest. Lincoln Continental on True Spokes, hydraulics (!) and full custom paintjob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 7 2010, 03:15 PM~18761692
> *
> *


yo tonz when will you be back in san jo? lets meet up i havent seen you for a long ass time


----------



## downlowcali

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 7 2010, 03:15 PM~18761692
> *
> *


Late October for some shoots


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Oct 7 2010, 03:43 PM~18760536
> *My homie Joost and the AJ's latest. Lincoln Continental on True Spokes, hydraulics (!) and full custom paintjob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Ahhhhh Joooooost - I use to stay log onto LayitLow come Super Show time for his pics. 
Then got hooked on his Cali Trip topics '

:thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Oct 7 2010, 06:44 PM~18763104
> *Ahhhhh Joooooost - I use to stay log onto LayitLow come Super Show time for his pics.
> Then got hooked on his Cali Trip topics '
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


lol can you post a full version of your avatar?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 7 2010, 10:09 AM~18759463
> *Anybody thats in Vegas and wants to hang out and get fucked up, then just hit me up on the cell: 209 620-7481....best if you text letting me know who you are
> *



im gonna call you


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Oct 7 2010, 11:41 PM~18763932
> *lol can you post a full version of your avatar?
> *


Sure :yes:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Oct 7 2010, 09:28 AM~18758886
> *Just picked up a Westcott 28in Apollo softbox kit. I LOVE IT!! I want to test it out this weekend. i played around with it a little bit yesterday and i was like a kid in a candy store lol.
> 
> being that it uses a external flash, i'll be doing a lot more outdoor lighting comin up.
> 
> I'm going to get the 50in Apollo next.
> 
> Now i think for sure im going to sell my photoflex kit, so if anyone is interested in picking up a studio light with stand and softbox and ill even throw in the grid. let me know
> *


I have the 28". I also love it. make sure to get a weight though cuz mine fell a few times and is a lil bent. Still works great but u can tell its not a perfect square. I also want to get the 50".


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 8 2010, 07:22 AM~18765736
> *I have the 28". I also love it. make sure to get a weight though cuz mine fell a few times and is a lil bent. Still works great but u can tell its not a perfect square. I also want to get the 50".
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 

lightenupandshooter???????


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Oct 8 2010, 07:07 AM~18765659
> *Sure :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol thats awesome!! thanks


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Oct 8 2010, 09:49 AM~18766176
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> lightenupandshooter???????
> *


that's where i heard about it


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 8 2010, 09:22 AM~18766357
> *that's where i heard about it
> *


same here, been following them for awhile. that and strobist


----------



## wence

good luck to everyone going to Vegas....


----------



## PROVOK

took this headshots for my main job. Crop will be different but please let me know what u think. they are gonna hang them up in plaques with their job title on them.


----------



## BIGMIKE

what up fellas havent been here in a while, looks like a lot new badass work :thumbsup:
im leaving for vegas this morning, see you guys there


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Oct 8 2010, 11:51 AM~18766183
> *lol thats awesome!! thanks
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

What's up photog family! Just want to say it was great meeting everyone again today! See you all next year! I'm off to celebrate my first time showing in Vegas and I'm taking home a 2nd place win! 

Much love to everyone!!!

Bigmando


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

Hey what's up everyone? Great work on here! How was the LowRider Vegas Show?

Just wanted to share what I been doing lately

I am shooting with a Canon EOS 50D got in 2009 and its doing great for me !
I shot this photo in Maywood, Ca I used two stobes one infront to the left with a softbox - the other to the far right with no filters, I used a lens 28-135mm since my nephew dropped and broke my 18-200mm awwsome lens! I had my setting at f/5 Exposure 1/100 sec ISO 500 (I get no grain shooting at 800 and lower) my focal lenth was at 80mm

Please share your thoughts.

Martin H. Rodriguez


----------



## drasticbean

My best part of the show was meeting all you guys.!!!!!! This year THE CANON CREW took the win with more photographer there. It's all love !!!!

It was so cool to just be in the presents of some great fucking people. 

Thanks TWOTONS for the tripod. Lol

There is so much I want to say about meeting everyone. But it's 2am here in Vegas. And I just woke up to type this. 
I'm going to sleep.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 9 2010, 06:54 AM~18771630
> *took this headshots for my main job. Crop will be different but please let me know what u think. they are gonna hang them up in plaques with their job title on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they look great bro. what lens did you use for these? shot with your D80 right?


----------



## Twotonz

Like always it was great seeing everyone this weekend at the super show. Like always its great to see the unity between all us LIL Photography topic and a shot out to Bean for his great speech and Carlos for starting this topic year ago.

Top Row from L-R: BigMando (N.), Fisheye (N.), Supreme (C.), Bean (N.), Pete-sta (C.), Eschoelaid (C.), Popeye (C.), Sara (C.), Eric Howard (C.), Carlos (C.)
Bottom Row from L-R: Twotonz (C.), Stef (N.), Jae Bueno (N.), Deluxe (C.)


































another one in the books for Canon


----------



## Twotonz

a few from the show


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 11 2010, 02:00 PM~18784555
> *Like always it was great seeing everyone this weekend at the super show.  Like always its great to see the unity between all us LIL Photography topic and a shot out to Bean for his great speech and Carlos for starting this topic year ago.
> 
> Top Row from L-R: BigMando (N.), Fisheye (N.), Supreme (C.), Bean (N.), Pete-sta (C.), Eschoelaid (C.), Popeye (C.), Sara (C.), Eric Howard (C.), Carlos (C.)
> Bottom Row from L-R: Twotonz (C.), Stef (N.), Jae Bueno (N.), Deluxe (C.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another one in the books for Canon
> *


Tham the time flew.... I got busy. Hey TWOTONZ SICK PICS!!!!!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 11 2010, 04:46 PM~18785587
> *Tham the time flew.... I got busy. Hey TWOTONZ SICK PICS!!!!!
> *


thanks man...good seeing you on Saturday....too bad you didnt stop by the LIL P meet


----------



## nobueno

Great times at the Super Show! Super busy but we made sure to meet up with the fellow LIL photogs! Thanks for the photo Tonz! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 11 2010, 05:42 PM~18785956
> *Great times at the Super Show! Super busy but we made sure to meet up with the fellow LIL photogs! Thanks for the photo Tonz!  :biggrin:
> *


understatement of the year


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 11 2010, 04:00 PM~18784555
> *Like always it was great seeing everyone this weekend at the super show.  Like always its great to see the unity between all us LIL Photography topic and a shot out to Bean for his great speech and Carlos for starting this topic year ago.
> 
> Top Row from L-R: BigMando (N.), Fisheye (N.), Supreme (C.), Bean (N.), Pete-sta (C.), Eschoelaid (C.), Popeye (C.), Sara (C.), Eric Howard (C.), Carlos (C.)
> Bottom Row from L-R: Twotonz (C.), Stef (N.), Jae Bueno (N.), Deluxe (C.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another one in the books for Canon
> *



Bad Ass!!!


----------



## DrasticNYC

Great photos on this forum, Keep it up guys.


----------



## nobueno

Putting up a photo post on http://www.jaebueno.com in a few minutes.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 11 2010, 01:34 AM~18781369
> *My best part of the show was meeting all you guys.!!!!!! This year THE CANON CREW took the win with more photographer there.  It's all love !!!!
> 
> It was so cool to just be in the presents of some great fucking people.
> 
> Thanks TWOTONS for the tripod.  Lol
> 
> There is so much I want to say about meeting  everyone.  But it's 2am here in Vegas. And I just woke up to type this.
> I'm going to sleep.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 11 2010, 08:49 PM~18787679
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


you should of showed up to the meet


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 11 2010, 05:55 PM~18786060
> *understatement of the year
> *


No kidding huh!? Glad you made it back home safe!


----------



## nobueno




----------



## drasticbean

THANK YOU TO EVERYONE. HAD A GREAT FUCKING TIME. 
IM AT THE AIRPORT NOW WAITING FOR A MIDNIGHT FLIGHT.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 11 2010, 10:39 PM~18788125
> *THANK YOU TO EVERYONE. HAD A GREAT FUCKING TIME.
> IM AT THE AIRPORT NOW WAITING FOR A MIDNIGHT FLIGHT.
> *


good to see you dogg have a safe flight


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 11 2010, 09:39 PM~18788125
> *THANK YOU TO EVERYONE. HAD A GREAT FUCKING TIME.
> IM AT THE AIRPORT NOW WAITING FOR A MIDNIGHT FLIGHT.
> *


Safe travels friend! Don't forget to email me so I can send you the 35th photos.


----------



## SUPREME69

thanks jae for the stickers....one is going on my toolbox. the other i guess i can share with richie :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 11 2010, 02:00 PM~18784555
> *Like always it was great seeing everyone this weekend at the super show.  Like always its great to see the unity between all us LIL Photography topic and a shot out to Bean for his great speech and Carlos for starting this topic year ago.
> 
> Top Row from L-R: BigMando (N.), Fisheye (N.), Supreme (C.), Bean (N.), Pete-sta (C.), Eschoelaid (C.), Popeye (C.), Sara (C.), Eric Howard (C.), Carlos (C.)
> Bottom Row from L-R: Twotonz (C.), Stef (N.), Jae Bueno (N.), Deluxe (C.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another one in the books for Canon
> *


GREAT MEETING EVERYONE, JUST WALKING IN THE DOOR OF MY HOUSE AND WENT RIGHT TO LAY IT LOW... GREAT PIX AS ALWAYS FROM EVERYONE, ILL SOME UP TOMORROW, IM WASTED, JUST SMOKED OUT WITH MY LADY...ITS NAP TIME! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESCHOELAID

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 11 2010, 02:00 PM~18784555
> *Like always it was great seeing everyone this weekend at the super show.  Like always its great to see the unity between all us LIL Photography topic and a shot out to Bean for his great speech and Carlos for starting this topic year ago.
> 
> Top Row from L-R: BigMando (N.), Fisheye (N.), Supreme (C.), Bean (N.), Pete-sta (C.), Eschoelaid (C.), Popeye (C.), Sara (C.), Eric Howard (C.), Carlos (C.)
> Bottom Row from L-R: Twotonz (C.), Stef (N.), Jae Bueno (N.), Deluxe (C.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another one in the books for Canon
> *




It was great meeting everyone at the show and to put a face to a name now lol. 

Oh hey i finally found the page ... just got back into the Canada, got hassled at the border but now time to catch up on some sleep after those sleepless nights. 

Look forward to checking out everything in this topic :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Oct 12 2010, 12:52 AM~18789228
> *It was great meeting everyone at the show and to put a face to a name now lol.
> 
> Oh hey i finally found the page ... just got back into the Canada, got hassled at the border but now time to catch up on some sleep after those sleepless nights.
> 
> Look forward to checking out everything in this topic  :biggrin:
> *



how do you say your screen name?


----------



## nobueno

December issue of LRM hitting the newsstands!


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 11 2010, 02:00 PM~18784555
> *Like always it was great seeing everyone this weekend at the super show.  Like always its great to see the unity between all us LIL Photography topic and a shot out to Bean for his great speech and Carlos for starting this topic year ago.
> 
> Top Row from L-R: BigMando (N.), Fisheye (N.), Supreme (C.), Bean (N.), Pete-sta (C.), Eschoelaid (C.), Popeye (C.), Sara (C.), Eric Howard (C.), Carlos (C.)
> Bottom Row from L-R: Twotonz (C.), Stef (N.), Jae Bueno (N.), Deluxe (C.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another one in the books for Canon
> *


Thanks Tonz for the pic....It was great to finally able to meet you all!! Can't wait to see all the pics from the show.....I'm still on the road heading back to Salt Lake....


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 11 2010, 11:04 PM~18788788
> *GREAT MEETING EVERYONE, JUST WALKING IN THE DOOR OF MY HOUSE AND WENT RIGHT TO LAY IT LOW... GREAT PIX AS ALWAYS FROM EVERYONE, ILL SOME UP TOMORROW, IM WASTED, JUST SMOKED OUT WITH MY LADY...ITS NAP TIME!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I know you got me on the BLVD.....POST IT UP


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 12 2010, 03:16 PM~18792018
> *I know you got me on the BLVD.....POST IT UP
> *


You drove the car on the strip and I missed it. ???!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ESCHOELAID




----------



## ESCHOELAID

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 12 2010, 06:12 AM~18789580
> *how do you say your screen name?
> *



esc-hoe-laid


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 12 2010, 02:42 PM~18792788
> *You drove the car on the strip and I missed it. ???!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :yes: :run:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 12 2010, 12:01 PM~18791542
> *December issue of LRM hitting the newsstands!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 11 2010, 09:16 PM~18787912
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shot


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 11 2010, 08:14 PM~18787306
> *Putting up a photo post on http://www.jaebueno.com in a few minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Just checked out the site..good stuff man!


----------



## DELUXE

It was a real pleasure to meet all the Lay It Low photographers at the Super Show. Lookin forward to next year!


----------



## DELUXE




----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by DELUXE_@Oct 12 2010, 05:04 PM~18793908
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good stuff :biggrin:


----------



## DELUXE




----------



## DELUXE




----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 12 2010, 01:16 PM~18792018
> *I know you got me on the BLVD.....POST IT UP
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 









this was the only good one, my flash was fuckin up....the you mashed the gas right when i got it fixed lmao


----------



## mr.fisheye

*FEW FLIX FROM THE SHOW....DIDNT TAKE TOO MANY SORRY FELLA'S I LEFT IT TO THE PRO'S* :biggrin: 


FAV'S OF THE SHOW....LIFESTYLE...GOT DAM THAT WAS A LINE UP!!!


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 12 2010, 06:18 PM~18794028
> *FEW FLIX FROM THE SHOW....DIDNT TAKE TOO MANY SORRY FELLA'S I LEFT IT TO THE PRO'S  :biggrin:
> FAV'S OF THE SHOW....LIFESTYLE...GOT DAM THAT WAS A LINE UP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## mr.fisheye

*AGAIN NICE MEETING EVERYONE....LOTS OF TALENT IN THESE PIX RIGHT HERE....

LETS DO IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR....ILL BE OUT IN CALI SOON LETS DO SOME SHOOTS CALI M*OFO'S


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Pic I am thinking of using for a project at school. Theme of the project is time and motion.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 11 2010, 03:00 PM~18784555
> *Like always it was great seeing everyone this weekend at the super show.  Like always its great to see the unity between all us LIL Photography topic and a shot out to Bean for his great speech and Carlos for starting this topic year ago.
> 
> Top Row from L-R: BigMando (N.), Fisheye (N.), Supreme (C.), Bean (N.), Pete-sta (C.), Eschoelaid (C.), Popeye (C.), Sara (C.), Eric Howard (C.), Carlos (C.)
> Bottom Row from L-R: Twotonz (C.), Stef (N.), Jae Bueno (N.), Deluxe (C.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another one in the books for Canon
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DELUXE

Gotta get me one of them fisheye lenses. Badass work bro!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 12 2010, 07:22 PM~18794067
> *Pic I am thinking of using for a project at school. Theme of the project is time and motion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by DELUXE_@Oct 12 2010, 05:24 PM~18794083
> *Gotta get me one of them fisheye lenses. Badass work bro!
> *


THANX DOG...YEAH IVE BEEN IN LOVE WITH IT SINCE DAY ONE...I ACTUALLY LEARNED ON A FISHEYE.....THAT WAS THE FIRST LENSE I BOUGHT, STARTED WITH THE HARDEST AND WORKED MY WAY DOWN...LOL


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 12 2010, 05:13 PM~18793987
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was the only good one, my flash was fuckin up....the you mashed the gas right when i got it fixed lmao
> *


THAM IT LOOKS REAL GOOD ... THANKS MR. FISHEYE!!!!


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 12 2010, 05:37 PM~18794207
> *THAM  IT LOOKS REAL GOOD ... THANKS MR. FISHEYE!!!!
> *


No problem bro....love the car bro....nice meeting you!!


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Oct 11 2010, 05:00 PM~18784555-->
> 
> 
> 
> Like always it was great seeing everyone this weekend at the super show.  Like always its great to see the unity between all us LIL Photography topic and a shot out to Bean for his great speech and Carlos for starting this topic year ago.
> 
> Top Row from L-R: BigMando (N.), Fisheye (N.), Supreme (C.), Bean (N.), Pete-sta (C.), Eschoelaid (C.), Popeye (C.), Sara (C.), Eric Howard (C.), Carlos (C.)
> Bottom Row from L-R: Twotonz (C.), Stef (N.), Jae Bueno (N.), Deluxe (C.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another one in the books for Canon
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mr.fisheye_@Oct 12 2010, 08:22 PM~18794065
> *AGAIN NICE MEETING EVERYONE....LOTS OF TALENT IN THESE PIX RIGHT HERE....
> 
> LETS DO IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR....ILL BE OUT IN CALI SOON LETS DO SOME SHOOTS CALI MOFO'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOVE seeing us all in there! :thumbsup: Thanks for being a down ass group of folks. :yes: And thanks for planning to meet up and capture a moment where digital brings us all face to face. It was great finally meeting a couple of you I hadn't met. Looking forward to the next time we're all in the same place. 

Kenny... it was cool meeting up again. We've done East Coast, down South, and now out West. Next you get to come here to the Midwest and get down Detroit style. Bring your camera fool! Being a man of the city I guarantee we can show you some things over here you won't forget and will want to capture. :thumbsup: That goes for you too Jae! Do it. We'll hit Chicago and/or Toronto as well and hit up Puro.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 12 2010, 05:53 PM~18794329
> *LOVE seeing us all in there!  :thumbsup:  Thanks for being a down ass group of folks.  :yes:  And thanks for planning to meet up and capture a moment where digital brings us all face to face.  It was great finally meeting a couple of you I hadn't met.  Looking forward to the next time we're all in the same place.
> 
> Kenny... it was cool meeting up again.  We've done East Coast, down South, and now out West.  Next you get to come here to the Midwest and get down Detroit style.  Bring your camera fool!  Being a man of the city I guarantee we can show you some things over here you won't forget and will want to capture.  :thumbsup:  That goes for you too Jae!  Do it.  We'll hit Chicago and/or Toronto as well and hit up Puro.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HELL YEAH NICE MEETING YOU TO HOMIE


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 12 2010, 05:18 PM~18794028
> *FEW FLIX FROM THE SHOW....DIDNT TAKE TOO MANY SORRY FELLA'S I LEFT IT TO THE PRO'S  :biggrin:
> FAV'S OF THE SHOW....LIFESTYLE...GOT DAM THAT WAS A LINE UP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shots man


----------



## My95Fleety

Just a few pics I took of some bikes. Nothing crazy but I tried.


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 12 2010, 04:22 PM~18794065
> *AGAIN NICE MEETING EVERYONE....LOTS OF TALENT IN THESE PIX RIGHT HERE....
> 
> LETS DO IT AGAIN NEXT YEAR....ILL BE OUT IN CALI SOON LETS DO SOME SHOOTS CALI MOFO'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pics, missed the meet at the show cuz i didnt even get in the show! but its cool i was out on the strip got some good footage. mr. fisheye, you got my number hit me up when your down in cali lets set something up im down


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Oct 12 2010, 06:01 PM~18794389
> *nice pics, missed the meet at the show cuz i didnt even get in the show! but its cool i was out on the strip got some good footage. mr. fisheye, you got my number hit me up when your down in cali lets set something up im down
> *


WORD MIKE.....I SURE WILL HOMIE


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by DELUXE_@Oct 12 2010, 05:12 PM~18793980
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NIICE pics!


----------



## BIGMIKE

some shots from vegas 
































































and these are screenshots from the vid im working on


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 11 2010, 10:24 PM~18788485
> *thanks jae for the stickers....one is going on my toolbox. the other i guess i can share with richie :biggrin:
> *


I got some more for you guys when you come down for the Traffic show or the Street Low show! :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204+Oct 12 2010, 04:25 PM~18793556-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shot
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Chuko!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 72 [email protected] 12 2010, 04:51 PM~18793781
> *Just checked out the site..good stuff man!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Kutty. Missed you out there! I guess I'm gonna have to drive up North to meet you in person! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 05:01 PM~18793881
> *It was a real pleasure to meet all the Lay It Low photographers at the Super Show. Lookin forward to next year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great to see you again Deluxe. Great photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 05:18 PM~18794028
> *FEW FLIX FROM THE SHOW....DIDNT TAKE TOO MANY SORRY FELLA'S I LEFT IT TO THE PRO'S  :biggrin:
> FAV'S OF THE SHOW....LIFESTYLE...GOT DAM THAT WAS A LINE UP!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Travis, great to meet you in person and shoot the sh*t! You and your lady are cool as hell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DREAM [email protected] 12 2010, 05:37 PM~18794207
> *THAM  IT LOOKS REAL GOOD ... THANKS MR. FISHEYE!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tony, again your car is sick, sick and sick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 05:53 PM~18794329
> *LOVE seeing us all in there!  :thumbsup:  Thanks for being a down ass group of folks.  :yes:  And thanks for planning to meet up and capture a moment where digital brings us all face to face.  It was great finally meeting a couple of you I hadn't met.  Looking forward to the next time we're all in the same place.
> 
> Kenny... it was cool meeting up again.  We've done East Coast, down South, and now out West.  Next you get to come here to the Midwest and get down Detroit style.  Bring your camera fool!  Being a man of the city I guarantee we can show you some things over here you won't forget and will want to capture.  :thumbsup:  That goes for you too Jae!  Do it.  We'll hit Chicago and/or Toronto as well and hit up Puro.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Howard, always a pleasure, I'll try and get up there in 2011. Puro wants us to come up there too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 06:00 PM~18794376
> *Just a few pics I took of some bikes. Nothing crazy but I tried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice work!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIGMIKE_@Oct 12 2010, 06:25 PM~18794588
> *some shots from vegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these are screenshots from the vid im working on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Big Mike, got your text but never saw you at the show. Going to Traffic show?


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 12 2010, 06:44 PM~18794801
> *
> Travis, great to meet you in person and shoot the sh*t! You and your lady are cool as hell!
> 
> *


Like wise homie, my girl said to tell Stef hello, and she misses her already lmao, next time we out your way we gotta meet up again ....take it easy bro, god bless


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 12 2010, 06:54 PM~18794930
> *Like wise homie, my girl said to tell Stef hello, and she misses her already lmao, next time we out your way we gotta meet up again ....take it easy bro, god bless
> *


Will do! Tell her to look her up on Facebook! Lemme know when you guys are coming to Cali. They can hang out and we can go and do some shoots!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID+Oct 12 2010, 03:14 PM~18793043-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> RIP PERFECT SCORE
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Oct 12 2010, 06:32 PM~18794667
> *I got some more for you guys when you come down for the Traffic show or the Street Low show!  :biggrin:
> *


TRAFFIC FOR SURE, DOUBT WE GO TO THE STREETLOW SHOW. MAYBE TO HANG WITH YOU AND WATCH YOU IN ACTION


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 12 2010, 05:44 PM~18794801
> *Big Mike, got your text but never saw you at the show. Going to Traffic show?
> *


yessir i will be at the StreetLow show too...see you there


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 12 2010, 07:53 PM~18794329
> *LOVE seeing us all in there!  :thumbsup:  Thanks for being a down ass group of folks.  :yes:  And thanks for planning to meet up and capture a moment where digital brings us all face to face.  It was great finally meeting a couple of you I hadn't met.  Looking forward to the next time we're all in the same place.
> 
> WHOS KENNY.....??
> 
> 
> 
> sure im down to travel one day and pop up....*


----------



## drasticbean

*i call this " try your luck"*


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 11 2010, 04:00 PM~18784555
> *Like always it was great seeing everyone this weekend at the super show.  Like always its great to see the unity between all us LIL Photography topic and a i love this topic so the little talk was from the heart.... i'm not a speaker just a quiet guy....*


----------



## SUPREME69

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

*I TOOK THIS AT THE MIRAGE HOTEL....*


----------



## drasticbean

* "RIDERS OF THE STORM"*


----------



## wence

bad ass pictures everyone :thumbsup: you guys are very good at this.. maybe one day I'll be half ass good as you guys....


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 12 2010, 05:13 PM~18793987
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was the only good one, my flash was fuckin up....the you mashed the gas right when i got it fixed lmao
> *


George looks fucken mean hno:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by DELUXE_@Oct 12 2010, 05:01 PM~18793881
> *It was a real pleasure to meet all the Lay It Low photographers at the Super Show. Lookin forward to next year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thie is the US and THEM photo :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by DELUXE_@Oct 12 2010, 05:04 PM~18793908
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good meeting you Deluxe and thanks for the pics.....going to set it as my main photo on Facebook

anybody here got a facebook then hit me up facebook.com/twotonz


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Oct 11 2010, 11:47 AM~18783185
> *they look great bro. what lens did you use for these? shot with your D80 right?
> *


D80 with my 85mm/1.8 
2 light set-up


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 12 2010, 06:44 PM~18794801
> *Nice work!
> *


THANKS!!!! :run: :biggrin:


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by Switchblade+Sep 27 2010, 07:24 PM~18676950-->
> 
> 
> 
> Get a low F stop lens. The F/1.8 50MM is sold for Canon and Nikon. GREAT lens for anything at all, I highly recommend it. If you wanna spend a little more grab the 1.4.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 28 2010, 01:30 PM~18683015
> *I love my 50mm F/1.8. The depth of field is amazing. Better for close ups of course.
> *


I know this is late but thanks for this info. Ima look into getting one of these!


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Oct 13 2010, 09:38 AM~18798212
> *I know this is late but thanks for this info. Ima look into getting one of these!
> *


Nikon has the 35MM 1.8 that is a nice lens in this range and it only cost about $200.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 13 2010, 06:50 AM~18797937
> *D80 with my 85mm/1.8
> 2 light set-up
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## carsofabq

A few from a recent shoot thanks for lookin


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Oct 13 2010, 09:22 AM~18799004
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few from a recent shoot thanks for lookin
> *


Sick! Nuff said! :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon

*Big props to all the lil photographers who made this meet-up in vegas.Its great to see everyone get together who enjoy and love the beauty of what we can capture in this world.Great pictures everyone .

TTT*


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Oct 13 2010, 10:22 AM~18799004
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few from a recent shoot thanks for lookin
> *


AWESOME SHOTS CARSOFABQ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO

Thought I would share this with you guys. I know i havent posted cars in a while but I like to share my shots with you guys. This one is from last week's Multiplicty theme I had on my blog.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Oct 13 2010, 09:22 AM~18799004
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few from a recent shoot thanks for lookin
> *


WICKED RINGO...YOUR TEARING IT UP MAN!!


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 13 2010, 11:00 AM~18799286
> *Thought I would share this with you guys. I know i havent posted cars in a while but I like to share my shots with you guys. This one is from last week's Multiplicty theme I had on my blog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Cool shot mando.Ill give you a holla later bro,phone has been acting up today.Hope all is well with the fam .


----------



## MAAANDO

Thanks ED! Yeah man i will call you once I am free from my slave-driving master.


----------



## Wife-E

:wave: I'm still recovering from Vegas, here are a couple of mine..... Really like this car!!


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Oct 13 2010, 01:25 PM~18799458
> *:wave: I'm still recovering from Vegas, here are a couple of mine..... Really like this car!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love this one! Great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## DELUXE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 13 2010, 12:51 AM~18797046
> *good meeting you Deluxe and thanks for the pics.....going to set it as my main photo on Facebook
> 
> anybody here got a facebook then hit me up facebook.com/twotonz
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DELUXE

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Oct 13 2010, 10:25 AM~18799458
> *:wave: I'm still recovering from Vegas, here are a couple of mine..... Really like this car!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW! :wow:


----------



## nobueno




----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Oct 13 2010, 10:44 AM~18799593-->
> 
> 
> 
> I love this one! Great job! :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Maando!! It was nice to meet you!! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DELUXE_@Oct 13 2010, 11:01 AM~18799733
> *WOW!  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Oct 13 2010, 02:10 PM~18799815
> *Thank you Maando!! It was nice to meet you!!  :biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


Wrong maaando.  I wasnt there this year. I think you met BigMandoAZ.


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 13 2010, 11:19 AM~18799883
> *Wrong maaando.  I wasnt there this year. I think you met BigMandoAZ.
> *


 :wow: My bad!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Oct 13 2010, 10:25 AM~18799458
> *:wave: I'm still recovering from Vegas, here are a couple of mine..... Really like this car!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE STUFF....I LOVE IT TOO....WILL ALWAYS HAVE A SOFT SPOT WITH ME...MY FIRST COVER FOR LRM!


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 13 2010, 11:05 AM~18799757
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 SHOULDA JUST TOOK THE PIC OF MY LADY, I RUINED THE PIC...LOL, THANKS FOR POSTING BROTHER :biggrin:


----------



## Yastuvo

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Oct 13 2010, 10:22 AM~18799004
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few from a recent shoot thanks for lookin
> *


Very Clean Pics!! 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by carsofabq+Oct 13 2010, 09:22 AM~18799004-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few from a recent shoot thanks for lookin
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-itsonlyme1_@Oct 13 2010, 10:25 AM~18799458
> *:wave: I'm still recovering from Vegas, here are a couple of mine..... Really like this car!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Damn a lot of Bomb ass photos from Vegas! Im finally recovered from the long 4 days I was there!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: Again it was great meeting everyone. The best part was placing in my class! I was like :wow: :wow: lol Here are a few shots from Vegas Super Show 2010


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Oct 13 2010, 09:22 AM~18799004
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few from a recent shoot thanks for lookin
> *


Nice


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Oct 13 2010, 10:22 AM~18799004
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few from a recent shoot thanks for lookin
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## BigMandoAZ

last one from Vegas and my favorite from the whole weekend


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 13 2010, 09:00 PM~18803127
> *Damn a lot of Bomb ass photos from Vegas! Im finally recovered from the long 4 days I was there!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Again it was great meeting everyone. The best part was placing in my class! I was like :wow:  :wow: lol Here are a few shots from Vegas Super Show 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice capture. :thumbsup: And CONGRATULATIONS on placing in your class!! How's THAT feel?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 13 2010, 06:23 PM~18803351
> *Nice capture.  :thumbsup:  And CONGRATULATIONS on placing in your class!!  How's THAT feel?
> *


Real Proud! I bought my ride in nov 09, painted it Feb 2010, added lil stuff here and there and to pull win in Oct at the Super Show! priceless!


----------



## zoolyfe

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 13 2010, 05:19 PM~18803321
> *last one from Vegas and my favorite from the whole weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Dope shot!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Oct 13 2010, 09:22 AM~18799004
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few from a recent shoot thanks for lookin
> *


you keep impressing me more and more with every new shoot you do man....keep it up


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Oct 13 2010, 09:41 AM~18799157-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sick! Nuff said!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2010, 09:54 AM~18799248
> *AWESOME SHOTS CARSOFABQ  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2010, 10:16 AM~18799390
> *WICKED RINGO...YOUR TEARING IT UP MAN!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2010, 01:14 PM~18800760
> *Very Clean Pics!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2010, 05:12 PM~18802801
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CHUKO [email protected] 13 2010, 06:03 PM~18803153
> *Nice
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by RO 4 [email protected] 13 2010, 06:04 PM~18803162
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Oct 13 2010, 08:18 PM~18804758
> *you keep impressing me more and more with every new shoot you do man....keep it up
> *



Thanks to everyone for the kind words it really means a lot


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 13 2010, 06:03 PM~18803155
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad azz work man :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Oct 13 2010, 08:23 PM~18804805
> *Thanks to everyone for the kind words it really means a lot
> *


x65446


great shots! the ride is badass! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by zoolyfe_@Oct 13 2010, 07:53 PM~18804520
> *Dope shot!
> *


I second that! Congrats on your win friend! Thanks very much for the photo of Stephanie & I!

Here's one for you!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by zoolyfe_@Oct 13 2010, 07:53 PM~18804520
> *Dope shot!
> *


thanks bro! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Oct 13 2010, 08:25 PM~18804818
> *Bad azz work man  :wow:
> *


thanks homie! your stuff is looking real good!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 13 2010, 08:33 PM~18804910
> *I second that! Congrats on your win friend! Thanks very much for the photo of Stephanie & I!
> 
> Here's one for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## ESCHOELAID




----------



## ESCHOELAID




----------



## ESCHOELAID




----------



## zoolyfe

haven't posted many pics in here, so here's a couple of shots I got at a BBQ this past weekend ......... what do you guys think?


----------



## My95Fleety

Loved that sub idea on this pedal car!


----------



## My95Fleety

My boy ridin his bike at end of show.


----------



## ESCHOELAID




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## My95Fleety

couple bikes at the show.


----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## My95Fleety

random pics


----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## SUPREME69




----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

Thought I'd post a few pics from my trip to LV. Didn't take much pics at the show other than LIL people and fam.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater




----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Oct 14 2010, 01:26 AM~18807425
> *Thought I'd post a few pics from my trip to LV. Didn't take much pics at the show other than LIL people and fam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this one looks good


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 14 2010, 12:36 AM~18807443
> *this one looks good
> *


Thanks bro. It was good seeing you again


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 13 2010, 09:49 PM~18803653
> *Real Proud! I bought my ride in nov 09, painted it Feb 2010, added lil stuff here and there and to pull win in Oct at the Super Show! priceless!
> *



Pics or it doesn't exist :biggrin: 

Congrats on the "W"


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by zoolyfe_@Oct 13 2010, 09:39 PM~18805943
> *haven't posted many pics in here, so here's a couple of shots I got at a BBQ this past weekend .........  what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice caddy shots


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Oct 13 2010, 10:13 PM~18806417
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Oct 14 2010, 06:59 AM~18808031
> *nice caddy shots
> *


X2! Looking good Corey!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Oct 14 2010, 07:01 AM~18808039
> *
> *


I second that!


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 11 2010, 04:00 PM~18784555
> *Like always it was great seeing everyone this weekend at the super show.  Like always its great to see the unity between all us LIL Photography topic and a shot out to Bean for his great speech and Carlos for starting this topic year ago.
> 
> Top Row from L-R: BigMando (N.), Fisheye (N.), Supreme (C.), Bean (N.), Pete-sta (C.), Eschoelaid (C.), Popeye (C.), Sara (C.), Eric Howard (C.), Carlos (C.)
> Bottom Row from L-R: Twotonz (C.), Stef (N.), Jae Bueno (N.), Deluxe (C.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another one in the books for Canon
> *


I WANT A 8X10 OR 11X14 OF THIS PIC.....


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 11 2010, 04:00 PM~18784555
> *Like always it was great seeing everyone this weekend at the super show.  Like always its great to see the unity between all us LIL Photography topic and a shot out to Bean for his great speech and Carlos for starting this topic year ago.
> 
> Top Row from L-R: BigMando (N.), Fisheye (N.), Supreme (C.), Bean (N.), Pete-sta (C.), Eschoelaid (C.), Popeye (C.), Sara (C.), Eric Howard (C.), Carlos (C.)
> Bottom Row from L-R: Twotonz (C.), Stef (N.), Jae Bueno (N.), Deluxe (C.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another one in the books for Canon
> *


YOU forgot the girl seating on the right of the pic.... whats her name.....hahahaha


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 12 2010, 05:19 PM~18794042
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great shots Travis, What was wrong with the flash?


----------



## MAAANDO

Here is one of my niece with my Alien Bee Ring Flash. ABR800


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Oct 14 2010, 10:17 AM~18809460
> *Great shots Travis, What was wrong with the flash?
> *


for these pix i didnt have it i left it in my homies car.... :banghead: :banghead: 

they brought it finally and for the night cruise, the batt's were low, so it was taking like 15 sec to charge up between shots  :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 14 2010, 11:47 AM~18810584
> *for these pix i didnt have it i left it in my homies car.... :banghead:  :banghead:
> 
> they brought it finally and for the night cruise, the batt's were low, so it was taking like 15 sec to charge up between shots    :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


Are you gonna post any of your pics from the cruise?


----------



## joe2k7




----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by carsofabq+Oct 14 2010, 07:01 AM~18808039-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Oct 14 2010, 08:28 AM~18808538
> *I second that!
> *


 :wow: :wow: feels good coming from you guys! I know my pics are not consistent yet but I'm trying! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Oct 13 2010, 09:40 PM~18805966
> *Loved that sub idea on this pedal car!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pic! Thats my homie Danny's pedal car. He is from our club. He built that for his daughter! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Oct 14 2010, 06:59 AM~18808031
> *nice caddy shots
> *


X2


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 13 2010, 08:48 PM~18805084
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 14 2010, 08:43 PM~18812962
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BADASS PIC BEAN. :h5:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Oct 14 2010, 08:14 PM~18813232
> *BADASS PIC BEAN. :h5:
> *


you think so..??? :uh:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

comments & critiques encouraged :yes:


----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Oct 14 2010, 05:51 PM~18813627
> *comments & critiques encouraged :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Like that window shot!! Different!!


----------



## Howard

Don't think I've shared this with you guys... its an audio slideshow I put together about a year and a half ago. Its a little long but outlines the rise and fall of Detroit. Enjoy. 

<a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/uploads/untouristtourofdetroit/\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/uploads/untouristtourofdetroit/</a>


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 14 2010, 05:43 PM~18812962
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow :wow: :wow:


----------



## DrasticNYC

Here is some of my pics, hope you guys like.


----------



## DrasticNYC




----------



## DrasticNYC




----------



## DrasticNYC




----------



## DrasticNYC




----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 14 2010, 07:10 PM~18813860
> *Don't think I've shared this with you guys... its an audio slideshow I put together about a year and a half ago.  Its a little long but outlines the rise and fall of Detroit.  Enjoy.
> 
> <a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/uploads/untouristtourofdetroit/\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/uploads/untouristtourofdetroit/</a>
> *


Great video man and really great pics. I would love to wander around some of those old buildings :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DrasticNYC




----------



## DrasticNYC




----------



## DrasticNYC




----------



## DrasticNYC




----------



## DrasticNYC




----------



## DrasticNYC




----------



## DrasticNYC




----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Oct 14 2010, 07:46 PM~18814281
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this is my homies elco, and everytime i get to take a pic of his ride. i take a plaque shot. i dont know why but i have different shots of his plaque. i think its the positioning of the plaque which makes it a good shot.


----------



## 77doba

heres some random pics...


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 14 2010, 05:43 PM~18812962
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SUPREME69

SOME PICS I TOOK ON VACATION IN OREGON IN AUGUST.

MY LIL GIRL


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 14 2010, 02:40 PM~18811458
> *Nice pic! Thats my homie Danny's pedal car. He is from our club. He built that for his daughter!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: my lil boy has a 12 inch bike. Ima try to build him a pedal car for next year. I also wanna do a stroller for my boy thats on his way!


----------



## My95Fleety

I know it aint as crazy as the other bikes but did anyone happen to take a pic my lil ones bike at the vegas show that you could share? :happysad:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Oct 14 2010, 11:53 PM~18816674
> *I know it aint as crazy as the other bikes but did anyone happen to take a pic my lil ones bike at the vegas show that you could share?  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I got one. just gotta find it. took 1500 pics :happysad:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Oct 14 2010, 11:27 PM~18815570
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


Nice meeting you. Next time you have to show up for the lil photographer meeting and kick it. 

You have some incredible pictures. 

By the way. You like that pic I took ????


----------



## DrasticNYC

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 15 2010, 03:18 AM~18814716
> *this is my homies elco, and everytime i get to take a pic of his ride. i take a plaque shot. i dont know why but i have different shots of his plaque. i think its the positioning of the plaque which makes it a good shot.
> *



It is in a cool position...


----------



## DrasticNYC

Sup Big Bean!


----------



## DrasticNYC




----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Oct 15 2010, 07:33 AM~18817742
> *Sup Big Bean!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What's up my brother. A fellow nikon user. Lol


----------



## drasticbean

What's up everyone. 
Vegas was great. Met some new people. 
Going into Vegas I was thinking of some pictures I wanted to take. 
But I wasn't able to make it happen. 

I want to take a pic with some painters 
Dannyd
Coast one
Maurice
Joe
Candyman
My homie Marvin 

It didn't happen maybe next year.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Nice coverage of the Vegas show by everyone. They should just give all of you here a check for the coverage, no need to buy the magazine. Shoot a couple of features and you've got yourself the TODAYS digital era of lowriding publications. Everyone keep up the great work.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Oct 15 2010, 09:05 AM~18818060
> *Nice coverage of the Vegas show by everyone. They should just give all of you here a check for the coverage, no need to buy the magazine. Shoot a couple of features and you've got yourself the TODAYS digital era of lowriding publications. Everyone keep up the great work.
> *


We would to see you at the show


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Here are a few from a wedding I just finished editing, enjoy.

tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Oct 14 2010, 11:53 PM~18816674
> *I know it aint as crazy as the other bikes but did anyone happen to take a pic my lil ones bike at the vegas show that you could share?  :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like it thats a wicked bike Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Oct 14 2010, 06:51 PM~18813627
> *comments & critiques encouraged :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## CHUKO 204

> heres some random pics...
Click to expand...


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

That is all for now, everyone have a productive weekend....


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Oct 15 2010, 10:09 AM~18818366
> *That is all for now, everyone have a productive weekend....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Tony. What did you do to capture the last pic. 
What setting???? May I ask


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Senor DrasticBean, 

That is what we all are here for and with that said let me see if I can help out. The shot was one of the last ones of the evening. It was shot with my Canon 5D, camera is on manual with my 24-70 lens. ISO is 640 shot at 2.8 at 1/30 sec. The reason that I drag my shutter this long is to bring in plenty of the ambient light, hence the colorful background. The casting of the shadows from the floating confetti is because I never have my flash on camera but rather hand held with my left hand. So camera in right hand and flash in left hand. Can not remember exactly what the settings were on the flash but by looking at the image and my distance from the couple and myself I would have to guess that I had the flip out diffuser and power at 1/128th power, in other words all the way down. I hope this helps out a bit.

tony valadez


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Oct 15 2010, 09:00 AM~18819139
> *Senor DrasticBean,
> 
> That is what we all are here for and with that said let me see if I can help out. The shot was one of the last ones of the evening. It was shot with my Canon 5D, camera is on manual with my 24-70 lens. ISO is 640 shot at 2.8 at 1/30 sec. The reason that I drag my shutter this long is to bring in plenty of the ambient light, hence the colorful background. The casting of the shadows from the floating confetti is because I never have my flash on camera but rather hand held with my left hand. So camera in right hand and flash in left hand. Can not remember exactly what the settings were on the flash but by looking at the image and my distance from the couple and myself I would have to guess that I had the flip out diffuser and power at 1/128th power, in other words all the way down. I hope this helps out a bit.
> 
> tony valadez
> *


I was gonna ask the same question Bean did. I don't have a hand held flash though. Thanks.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Oct 15 2010, 01:00 PM~18819139
> *Senor DrasticBean,
> 
> That is what we all are here for and with that said let me see if I can help out. The shot was one of the last ones of the evening. It was shot with my Canon 5D, camera is on manual with my 24-70 lens. ISO is 640 shot at 2.8 at 1/30 sec. The reason that I drag my shutter this long is to bring in plenty of the ambient light, hence the colorful background. The casting of the shadows from the floating confetti is because I never have my flash on camera but rather hand held with my left hand. So camera in right hand and flash in left hand. Can not remember exactly what the settings were on the flash but by looking at the image and my distance from the couple and myself I would have to guess that I had the flip out diffuser and power at 1/128th power, in other words all the way down. I hope this helps out a bit.
> 
> tony valadez
> *


We must apologize now Senor Tony ...

We only speak NIKON :biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Oct 15 2010, 12:20 PM~18819792
> *We must apologize now Senor Tony ...
> 
> We only speak NIKON  :biggrin:
> *



I too was NIKON back in the day, but then I saw the light!! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com+Oct 15 2010, 10:00 AM~18819139-->
> 
> 
> 
> Senor DrasticBean,
> 
> That is what we all are here for and with that said let me see if I can help out. The shot was one of the last ones of the evening. It was shot with my Canon 5D, camera is on manual with my 24-70 lens. ISO is 640 shot at 2.8 at 1/30 sec. The reason that I drag my shutter this long is to bring in plenty of the ambient light, hence the colorful background. The casting of the shadows from the floating confetti is because I never have my flash on camera but rather hand held with my left hand. So camera in right hand and flash in left hand. Can not remember exactly what the settings were on the flash but by looking at the image and my distance from the couple and myself I would have to guess that I had the flip out diffuser and power at 1/128th power, in other words all the way down. I hope this helps out a bit.
> 
> tony valadez
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for askin that question BEAN!! and thanks for the answer Tony!! Helps out alot!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-tonyvaladez.com_@Oct 15 2010, 02:31 PM~18821019
> *I too was NIKON back in the day, but then I saw the light!! LOL! :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Oct 15 2010, 02:31 PM~18821019
> *I too was NIKON back in the day, but then I saw the light!! LOL! :biggrin:
> *


oh snap!!! :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Twotonz

great shots everyone. Tony I never get tired of looking at your wedding photos...breath taking. Im going to look thru some of my folders and post up some wedding/quincenras photos that I did this year but never posted up


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Oct 14 2010, 10:48 PM~18814305
> *Great video man and really great pics. I would love to wander around some of those old buildings  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


And you can. :thumbsup: Open invitation. We certainly have no lack of urban landscape to explore and shoot on this side. It would be my honor to host and shuttle any of you around the region and shoot together. :yes:


----------



## Howard

One more audio slideshow I put together... this one is shorter. Maybe 4 minutes or so. Its about a young man in the neighborhood that is a father, just graduated high school, is working full time and aspiring to go to college. Enjoy. 

<a href=\'http://www.erikhoward.info/uploads/detroitcollegepromise/\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.erikhoward.info/uploads/detroitcollegepromise/</a>


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Oct 15 2010, 04:31 PM~18821019
> *I too was NIKON back in the day, but then I saw the light!! LOL! :biggrin:
> *


ohhhh snap.... :0


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 15 2010, 06:54 PM~18822429
> *ohhhh snap.... :0
> *


can u post up ur damn pics already  :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

*FOUND THIS GOING THRU SOME OLD FILES....DONT KNOW HOW I MISSED IT, I LOVE IT* :biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.fisheye

*SOME RECENT MODEL STUFF*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 15 2010, 09:44 PM~18823715
> *SOME RECENT MODEL STUFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 15 2010, 09:31 PM~18823615
> *FOUND THIS GOING THRU SOME OLD FILES....DONT KNOW HOW I MISSED IT, I LOVE IT  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN+Oct 15 2010, 12:23 AM~18816860-->
> 
> 
> 
> I got one. just gotta find it. took 1500 pics  :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: cool. when ever you get a chance please post it!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHUKO 204_@Oct 15 2010, 07:19 AM~18818116
> *I like it thats a wicked bike Homie
> *


  thanks homie!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Oct 15 2010, 09:44 PM~18823715
> *SOME RECENT MODEL STUFF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




ALWAYS good to see some eye candy!


----------



## NIMSTER64

* WANT TO BUY CANON LENSES. PM ME IF ANYONE IS SELLING ANY LENSES. L SERIES PREFERED BUT OPEN TO ANY. THANK YOU*


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 16 2010, 09:07 AM~18826426
> * WANT TO BUY CANON LENSES. PM ME IF ANYONE IS SELLING ANY LENSES. L SERIES PREFERED BUT OPEN TO ANY. THANK YOU
> *


I have a sigma 8mm f/3.5 fisheye with a Canon mount that I don't want. It a little to much for my camera...it should work real good with a crop camera if anyone is interested in buying it or if anyone wants to trade it for the Canon 15mm f/2.8. They retail for about the same price


----------



## DrasticNYC

Thank Twotonz on the photo advice! it worked out well.


----------



## DrasticNYC




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC+Oct 16 2010, 01:25 PM~18827809-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drasticbean_@Oct 16 2010, 02:28 PM~18828144
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :biggrin: LOVE THEM CLOSE UPS


----------



## drasticbean

HOPE YOU GUYS LIKE MY STUFF.... I'M JUST A SMALL TIME NOVICE.... :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO

Great Stuff Bean! How you been brother? 

Here is a shot from last night at Disney's Epcot Center in Orlando, FL. This was a long exposure HDR image of China. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 16 2010, 03:55 PM~18828275
> *Great Stuff Bean! How you been brother?
> 
> Here is a shot from last night at Disney's Epcot Center in Orlando, FL. This was a long exposure HDR image of China. Hope you enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 16 2010, 04:55 PM~18828275
> *Great Stuff Bean! How you been brother?
> 
> Here is a shot from last night at Disney's Epcot Center in Orlando, FL. This was a long exposure HDR image of China. Hope you enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thanks bro...... :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

*NIKON-------VS-------------- CANON*

WE WERE OUT NUMBERED.... hno: hno: :sprint:


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 17 2010, 09:35 AM~18832724
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NIKON-------VS-------------- CANON
> 
> WE WERE OUT NUMBERED.... hno:  hno:  :sprint:
> *



*CANON!*_
_


----------



## themadmexican

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 16 2010, 02:55 PM~18828275
> *Great Stuff Bean! How you been brother?
> 
> Here is a shot from last night at Disney's Epcot Center in Orlando, FL. This was a long exposure HDR image of China. Hope you enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Howard

Still have LOTS of work to do! But these are some I have finished. Anyway, this covers Uso's travels from Sunset Station to Cashman Center. Enjoy...









































































See the rest here and leave a post on the blog to let us know you came through!!

<a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/lowrider/sunset-station-to-cashman-center-las-vegas-nv\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/lowrider/sunset-sta...er-las-vegas-nv</a>


----------



## DREAM ON

Driving into the show...... :cheesy:


----------



## Chi-Town boi

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 16 2010, 02:55 PM~18828275
> *Great Stuff Bean! How you been brother?
> 
> Here is a shot from last night at Disney's Epcot Center in Orlando, FL. This was a long exposure HDR image of China. Hope you enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Oct 16 2010, 07:59 PM~18828855-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 12:42 PM~18832762
> *:wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Chi-Town boi_@Oct 17 2010, 03:30 PM~18833657
> *:0  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks everyone! :thumbsup:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 17 2010, 10:37 AM~18833077
> *Still have LOTS of work to do!  But these are some I have finished.  Anyway, this covers Uso's travels from Sunset Station to Cashman Center.  Enjoy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the rest here and leave a post on the blog to let us know you came through!!
> 
> <a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/lowrider/sunset-station-to-cashman-center-las-vegas-nv\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/lowrider/sunset-sta...er-las-vegas-nv</a>
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Chi-Town boi

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 17 2010, 04:58 PM~18835121
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK SHOT HOMIE


----------



## Chi-Town boi

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 17 2010, 05:08 PM~18835191
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Cool angle carnal


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 17 2010, 09:35 AM~18832724
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NIKON-------VS-------------- CANON
> 
> WE WERE OUT NUMBERED.... hno:  hno:  :sprint:
> *


If my skills improve next year I'll be on the Nikon side!


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Oct 16 2010, 02:28 PM~18828144-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drasticbean_@Oct 16 2010, 02:39 PM~18828198
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOPE YOU GUYS LIKE MY STUFF.... I'M JUST A SMALL TIME NOVICE.... :thumbsup:
> *


Bad ass pics! I love the vivid colors!


----------



## Wife-E

All the pics on here are getting better and better!! Love all the colors!! Keep up the great work everyone!!! :h5:


----------



## Wife-E

Here's one from Friday night....


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 17 2010, 07:08 PM~18835191
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fucking WOW ......!!!!!!


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Oct 17 2010, 09:35 AM~18832724-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/lowrider/sunset-station-to-cashman-center-las-vegas-nv\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/lowrider/sunset-sta...er-las-vegas-nv</a>
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice Work USO. I dont think your way is to long at all, your right there.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-itsonlyme1_@Oct 17 2010, 07:45 PM~18836702
> *Here's one from Friday night....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 SICKNESS


----------



## Twotonz

from todays car show


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## ESCHOELAID

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 17 2010, 09:05 PM~18837554
> *from todays car show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




hey two tonz got more pics of this rivi?


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Oct 17 2010, 09:45 PM~18836702
> *Here's one from Friday night....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow..... :0


----------



## ESCHOELAID

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Oct 15 2010, 07:27 AM~18818174
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




hey tony what type of flash are you using?


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Oct 17 2010, 07:02 PM~18836256
> *If my skills improve next year I'll be on the Nikon side!
> *


you dont need to improve, just get your camera and always allow yourself to learn. thats what this thread is for, ask questions and play with your camera. i myself havent dedicated myself to my camera alot this year. but with my new job i hope to be able to have more time for it. and have the money to upgrade equipment.


----------



## ESCHOELAID




----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 17 2010, 08:21 PM~18837086
> *Fucking WOW ......!!!!!!
> *


----------



## ESCHOELAID




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Oct 17 2010, 10:26 PM~18838384
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 17 2010, 08:41 PM~18839044
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: NICE :biggrin:


----------



## MikeS

Damn all the supershow pics are GREAT !!
Much respect for all the guys out there showing the rest of the world how Vegas was.  




> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 16 2010, 01:53 AM~18822421
> *One more audio slideshow I put together... this one is shorter.  Maybe 4 minutes or so.  Its about a young man in the neighborhood that is a father, just graduated high school, is working full time and aspiring to go to college.  Enjoy.
> 
> <a href=\'http://www.erikhoward.info/uploads/detroitcollegepromise/\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.erikhoward.info/uploads/detroitcollegepromise/</a>
> *


 :0 

Thats very cool. Up close and personal.


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Oct 17 2010, 10:26 PM~18838384
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool picture! :thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 17 2010, 10:22 PM~18838343
> *you dont need to improve, just get your camera and always allow yourself to learn. thats what this thread is for, ask questions and play with your camera. i myself havent dedicated myself to my camera alot this year. but with my new job i hope to be able to have more time for it. and have the money to upgrade equipment.
> *


Thanks.  I got a Nikon D80 with a AF-S Nikkor 18-200mm 1:3.5-5.6 G ED DX VR lens. I got it used. I'll start upgrading equip. when I'm more proficient with what I got now. 

My problem now is figuring out what mode to shoot in and focusing. Lot of my pics come out with some areas like blury/not focused like if they where moving.


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN+Oct 17 2010, 08:44 PM~18837299-->
> 
> 
> 
> SICKNESS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drasticbean_@Oct 17 2010, 10:08 PM~18838247
> *wow.....  :0
> *


Thanks Bean!!! :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 16 2010, 12:03 PM~18826697
> *I have a sigma 8mm f/3.5 fisheye with a Canon mount that I don't want.  It a little to much for my camera...it should work real good with a crop camera if anyone is interested in buying it or if anyone wants to trade it for the Canon 15mm f/2.8. They retail for about the same price
> *


thanks for the offer. but I am looking for a 50 L. or a 24-70 L or a 16-35 or similar


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 17 2010, 12:37 PM~18833077
> *Still have LOTS of work to do!  But these are some I have finished.  Anyway, this covers Uso's travels from Sunset Station to Cashman Center.  Enjoy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the rest here and leave a post on the blog to let us know you came through!!
> 
> <a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/lowrider/sunset-station-to-cashman-center-las-vegas-nv\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/lowrider/sunset-sta...er-las-vegas-nv</a>
> *


love your style bro. great job


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 17 2010, 11:05 PM~18837554
> *from todays car show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love it


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 17 2010, 09:35 AM~18832724
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NIKON-------VS-------------- CANON
> 
> WE WERE OUT NUMBERED.... hno:  hno:  :sprint:
> *



We were out numbered (nikon), but when *Jae* walked up all the Canon guys were like hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Goodtimes! Cant wait til next year!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 17 2010, 10:37 AM~18833077
> *Still have LOTS of work to do!  But these are some I have finished.  Anyway, this covers Uso's travels from Sunset Station to Cashman Center.  Enjoy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the rest here and leave a post on the blog to let us know you came through!!
> 
> <a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/lowrider/sunset-station-to-cashman-center-las-vegas-nv\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/lowrider/sunset-sta...er-las-vegas-nv</a>
> *



Nice shots my Friend! Is that Jeff's ride in the first shot?


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON+Oct 17 2010, 04:08 PM~18835191-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 06:45 PM~18836702
> *Here's one from Friday night....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ESCHOELAID_@Oct 17 2010, 09:26 PM~18838384
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BADASS SHOTS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

here's one i took last nite :biggrin:


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN+Oct 17 2010, 11:44 PM~18837299-->
> 
> 
> 
> Showdown @ The Cashman  :biggrin:
> Nice Work USO. I dont think your way is to long at all, your right there.
> SICKNESS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Cuz. *thumbsup* It was great kicking back last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 08:16 AM~18839696
> *Damn all the supershow pics are GREAT !!
> Much respect for all the guys out there showing the rest of the world how Vegas was.
> :0
> 
> Thats very cool. Up close and personal.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Mike! I know there's some drag in the middle (about the scholarship) but I really like the interview/photos with Kadeem. Then I just went to a neighborhood youth development meeting and Kadeem's little sister was there to help with the planning. So I may talk to her about doing something soon as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2010, 02:40 PM~18841722
> *love your style bro. great job
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Nim! You're always encouraging!! Thanks for making me push my pics across the desks of national magazine's editors :yes: Still remember how it felt to see the first ones in print!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigMandoAZ_@Oct 18 2010, 06:25 PM~18843562
> *Nice shots my Friend! Is that Jeff's ride in the first shot?
> *


Thanks Mando. It is not. That one is a 67 from Phoenix. BAD ASS ride for sure!! Couldn't stop staring at it. :no:


----------



## zoolyfe

nice pics everybody!


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 18 2010, 06:24 PM~18843555
> *We were out numbered (nikon), but when Jae walked up all the Canon guys were like hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Goodtimes! Cant wait til next year!
> *


I will be there next year to even up the score some.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 17 2010, 05:08 PM~18835191
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Oct 17 2010, 07:45 PM~18836702
> *Here's one from Friday night....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick :wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Oct 17 2010, 10:56 PM~18838635
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shot homie


----------



## DrasticNYC

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 17 2010, 05:37 PM~18833077
> *Still have LOTS of work to do!  But these are some I have finished.  Anyway, this covers Uso's travels from Sunset Station to Cashman Center.  Enjoy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the rest here and leave a post on the blog to let us know you came through!!
> 
> <a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/lowrider/sunset-station-to-cashman-center-las-vegas-nv\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/lowrider/sunset-sta...er-las-vegas-nv</a>
> *


Love these shots...


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 18 2010, 07:58 PM~18844995
> *I will be there next year to even up the score some.
> *


You better be there


----------



## DrasticNYC




----------



## Alex U Faka

TTT


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 17 2010, 10:37 AM~18833077
> *Still have LOTS of work to do!  But these are some I have finished.  Anyway, this covers Uso's travels from Sunset Station to Cashman Center.  Enjoy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the rest here and leave a post on the blog to let us know you came through!!
> 
> <a href=\'http://erikhoward.info/lowrider/sunset-station-to-cashman-center-las-vegas-nv\' target=\'_blank\'>http://erikhoward.info/lowrider/sunset-sta...er-las-vegas-nv</a>
> *


 :0 Just checked out all the pics, very nice and clean!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka

TTT


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Oct 17 2010, 11:10 PM~18838264
> *hey tony what type of flash are you using?
> *


Canon 580 EXII


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC+Oct 18 2010, 09:24 PM~18845265-->
> 
> 
> 
> Love these shots...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Glad you're enjoying them. :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-itsonlyme1_@Oct 18 2010, 09:55 PM~18845612
> *:0 Just checked out all the pics, very nice and clean!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you! I saw a few of yours earlier today as well. There's a group shot that I really liked! Great capture... nice lighting, fun backdrop (maybe a fence or back wall of a building). It was on my phone so I'll have to check out the rest tonight. You have another link besides the Facebook with your pics?


----------



## Alex U Faka

TTT


----------



## Alex U Faka

Can i ask you guys something...why cant i use my own pix for avatar only can use the BASE gallery avatar???


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 18 2010, 09:26 PM~18845280
> *You better be there
> *


Ill be there with my big boy camera. I think Ed and I will have our big boy cameras. lol


----------



## 96_impalass




----------



## 96_impalass




----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Oct 19 2010, 06:42 AM~18849133
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice and very tasteful


----------



## NIMSTER64

I am about to buy a lens. its a 24-70 L. My question is what should I be looking for? auto focus,and look for dust and fungas scratches make sure the focus ring is smooth. and what els? any help will be great. thanks fellas this is my first expensive lens and don't want to buy a lemon


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 19 2010, 07:13 AM~18849340
> *I am about to buy a lens. its a 24-70 L. My question is what should I be looking for? auto focus,and look for dust and fungas scratches make sure the focus ring is smooth. and what els? any help will be great. thanks fellas this is my first expensive lens and don't want to buy a lemon
> *



Purchasing a used lens is like purchasing a used car. You don't really know how the previous owner treated it, has it been repaired already, why are they selling it, etc. etc. How much are you going to purchase it for used as opposed to purchasing one new. You have to out weigh the pros vs cons. If you are only saving a few hundred dollars and it does happen to be needed to send in for repairs or callibrating will that additional cost bring you back up to what a new one will run? You now have incurred mistrust in the seller, the hassle and headache of getting it fixed and never really satisfied that you are now using a lens as expensive as a new one but without the satisfaction of having been the only owner not to mention minus the factory warranty. You ask me I would rather spend the money on a new one, but that is just me.

tony valadez


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 18 2010, 09:44 AM~18840772
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love how this one sits Popeye!! Keep up the great job :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK

haven't did a car shoot in a while but here u go. shot a few weeks ago.


----------



## OMAR760

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 19 2010, 09:05 AM~18850257
> *haven't did a car shoot in a while but here u go. shot a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 NICE SHOTS!!!


----------



## FatAl 63

Some flicks from Carnales Unidos Show this past Sunday


----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Oct 19 2010, 08:58 AM~18850213
> *Love how this one sits Popeye!! Keep up the great job :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 19 2010, 05:51 PM~18854517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Alex U Faka

SICK=


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 20 2010, 12:25 AM~18858300
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT IS A TIGHT PIC :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 19 2010, 09:05 AM~18850257
> *haven't did a car shoot in a while but here u go. shot a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Oct 20 2010, 12:39 AM~18858323
> *THAT IS A TIGHT PIC  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 20 2010, 12:25 AM~18858300
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Oct 20 2010, 12:39 AM~18858323
> *THAT IS A TIGHT PIC  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Oct 19 2010, 10:47 AM~18850143
> *Purchasing a used lens is like purchasing a used car. You don't really know how the previous owner treated it, has it been repaired already, why are they selling it, etc. etc. How much are you going to purchase it for used as opposed to purchasing one new. You have to out weigh the pros vs cons. If you are only saving a few hundred dollars and it does happen to be needed to send in for repairs or callibrating will that additional cost bring you back up to what a new one will run? You now have incurred mistrust in the seller, the hassle and headache of getting it fixed and never really satisfied that you are now using a lens as expensive as a new one but without the satisfaction of having been the only owner not to mention minus the factory warranty. You ask me I would rather spend the money on a new one, but that is just me.
> 
> tony valadez
> *


Great advice bro. thank you. I will defenatly do that with the 50. How ever I did get this lens used. I thought it was a great deal. I also tested the lens and it all works great. I do see your point of not knowing what the lens went through. Hopefully nothing goes wrong with it. ut you do make perfect sence. the guy said he sold it because it was not what he wanted. he is starting off as well. and he is looking for a 135 L lens. so he needed the money to fund it.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Oct 19 2010, 10:47 AM~18850143
> *Purchasing a used lens is like purchasing a used car. You don't really know how the previous owner treated it, has it been repaired already, why are they selling it, etc. etc. How much are you going to purchase it for used as opposed to purchasing one new. You have to out weigh the pros vs cons. If you are only saving a few hundred dollars and it does happen to be needed to send in for repairs or callibrating will that additional cost bring you back up to what a new one will run? You now have incurred mistrust in the seller, the hassle and headache of getting it fixed and never really satisfied that you are now using a lens as expensive as a new one but without the satisfaction of having been the only owner not to mention minus the factory warranty. You ask me I would rather spend the money on a new one, but that is just me.
> 
> tony valadez
> *


I now need a better body then the one I have. do you or any one have any suggestions as far as a body goes? nothing to expensive but I do want a full frame body. I was sugested the canon 5D Mark I. is this a good start for a full frame or is there cheaper ones then this? the biggest print I have goten is a 8 X 10 but if it all goes well and it picks up I want something that will be able to print bigger with out any problems. again thanks for any help I can get.


----------



## Alex U Faka

ttt


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 20 2010, 06:39 AM~18858869
> *I now need a better body then the one I have. do you or any one have any suggestions as far as a body goes? nothing to expensive but I do want a full frame body. I was sugested the canon 5D Mark I. is this a good start for a full frame or is there cheaper ones then this? the biggest print I have goten is a 8 X 10 but if it all goes well and it picks up I want something that will be able to print bigger with out any problems. again thanks for any help I can get.
> *



The Canon 5D is an excellent camera and I myself have two of them and they kick ass! I personally have printed 4 1/2 feet x 6 1/2 feet prints from the large jpeg files with no problem. I do not shoot RAW unless specifically asked by the client and when I have the shoots were used for billboards and bus wraps.

Cameras are a bit trickier than lenses. I colleague of mine purchased what he thought was a great camera from someone he knew. Therefore he thought nothing wrong but shortly after he bought it the mirror inside the camera came loose and fell off. No fault of either photographer just a defect that the 5D came with and affected a few cameras. Canon fixed the problem free of charge minus the shipping cost.

Hope that helps out some.

tony valadez


----------



## DrasticNYC

[/quote]


great shot...


----------



## nobueno

Great, Great Images from Everyone! There is a bunch of talented individuals in here! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Oct 20 2010, 08:53 AM~18859212
> *The Canon 5D is an excellent camera and I myself have two of them and they kick ass! I personally have printed 4 1/2 feet x 6 1/2 feet prints from the large jpeg files with no problem. I do not shoot RAW unless specifically asked by the client and when I have the shoots were used for billboards and bus wraps.
> 
> Cameras are a bit trickier than lenses. I colleague of mine purchased what he thought was a great camera from someone he knew. Therefore he thought nothing wrong but shortly after he bought it the mirror inside the camera came loose and fell off. No fault of either photographer just a defect that the 5D came with and affected a few cameras. Canon fixed the problem free of charge minus the shipping cost.
> 
> Hope that helps out some.
> 
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yes it did thank you very much. great shot.


----------



## javib760

does n e body on here use sony,was thinkin bout getting a sony alpha a330 but dont know if its good aint trying 2 go pro jus like takin pics


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 19 2010, 09:05 AM~18850257
> *haven't did a car shoot in a while but here u go. shot a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 20 2010, 12:25 AM~18858300
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shot Homie


----------



## Alex U Faka

ttt


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Oct 19 2010, 09:05 AM~18850257
> *haven't did a car shoot in a while but here u go. shot a few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very Nice Set Homie.


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 20 2010, 11:51 PM~18867786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 21 2010, 12:08 AM~18867868
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 21 2010, 02:08 AM~18867868
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i have to :worship: :worship: :worship: to this pic....


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 21 2010, 12:49 AM~18867994
> *i have to  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: to this pic....
> *


THANK'S!!!! THIS ONE IS ONE OF MY FAVORITE


----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 21 2010, 02:51 AM~18867786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


COOL PIC BEAN :h5:


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 18 2010, 07:34 PM~18846085
> *Thank you!  I saw a few of yours earlier today as well.  There's a group shot that I really liked!  Great capture... nice lighting, fun backdrop (maybe a fence or back wall of a building).  It was on my phone so I'll have to check out the rest tonight.  You have another link besides the Facebook with your pics?
> *


Thank you for the compliment. I am in the processes of creating a website :uh: hopefully will finish it up today..... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 21 2010, 01:08 AM~18867868
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


POSTER PIC :0


----------



## JB602

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Oct 18 2010, 03:25 PM~18843562
> *Nice shots my Friend! Is that Jeff's ride in the first shot?
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:
 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Oct 21 2010, 08:56 AM~18869736
> *POSTER  PIC :0
> *


You know it!!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 20 2010, 11:51 PM~18867786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 20 2010, 11:59 PM~18867817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## Alex U Faka

TTT


----------



## SouthsideLife

Couple I did recently...


----------



## Alex U Faka

nice=


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 20 2010, 05:25 PM~18858300
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats a killa shot Dream On :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 20 2010, 11:59 PM~18867817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@Oct 22 2010, 06:18 AM~18878452
> *Thats a killa shot Dream On  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Thank you....


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Oct 22 2010, 07:25 AM~18878766
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 21 2010, 11:53 AM~18870650
> *You know it!!! :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Oct 21 2010, 08:43 PM~18873963
> *Couple I did recently...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good stuff Flaco!


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 21 2010, 12:08 AM~18867868
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## MAAANDO

Went out tonight with my boy and fellow club member "SIXONEFORLIFE". He and his dad brought out their sick rides. Here are a few night shots of the Rat Rod Truck and the 61 Parkwood Wagon "OLD GOLD" (in project rides)


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 22 2010, 08:59 PM~18884994
> *Went out tonight with my boy and fellow club member "SIXONEFORLIFE". He and his dad brought out their sick rides. Here are a few night shots of the Rat Rod Truck and the 61 Parkwood Wagon "OLD GOLD" (in project rides)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: And :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO

Thanks brother!


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 22 2010, 08:59 PM~18884994
> *Went out tonight with my boy and fellow club member "SIXONEFORLIFE". He and his dad brought out their sick rides. Here are a few night shots of the Rat Rod Truck and the 61 Parkwood Wagon "OLD GOLD" (in project rides)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## pfcc64

I took this picture from the web(not sure who it belongs to) and did some Photoshop tweaking. Hope you like it. :biggrin: 


















I took some pictures up in Michigan last week that I'll post later.


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 20 2010, 11:59 PM~18867817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :0 Nice!! got one from a differnt angle....


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Oct 23 2010, 12:26 AM~18886398
> *:0  :0 Nice!! got one from a differnt angle....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!!!!!


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Anyone ever tried one of the cheap flash triggers from ebay? What was your experience with them?


----------



## FreDay

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 24 2010, 01:02 AM~18889717
> *Anyone ever tried one of the cheap flash triggers from ebay? What was your experience with them?
> *


I use the Cactus Wireless Flash Trigger System V4 and it works fine. I have used both my Canon flash and a friends Nikon flash at the sametime with no problems.


----------



## nobueno

From the La Gente Super Show yesterday. More on my web site.


----------



## TopDogg

Had the pleasure of hanging out with Mr. Bueno at the La Gente car show, and also met Paulie. Good folks and had lots of fun shooting pics with Jae.
:biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by FreDay_@Oct 24 2010, 09:40 AM~18892928
> *I use the Cactus Wireless Flash Trigger System V4 and it works fine. I have used both my Canon flash and a friends Nikon flash at the sametime with no problems.
> *


Where did you buy yours? I looked on ebay and none came up. A site called gadgetinfinity.com has them but I'm not familiar with the site.


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Oct 24 2010, 10:00 AM~18893245
> *Had the pleasure of hanging out with Mr. Bueno at the La Gente car show, and also met Paulie.  Good folks and had lots of fun shooting pics with Jae.
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool shot topdogg.Jae,Pauly and Gilbert our Down to earth homies :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon

Beautiful work from everyone here.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Oct 24 2010, 02:18 PM~18894669
> *Cool shot  topdogg.Jae,Pauly and Gilbert our Down to earth homies  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 24 2010, 08:40 AM~18893163
> *From the La Gente Super Show yesterday. More on my web site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Oct 22 2010, 09:54 PM~18885534
> *I took this picture from the web(not sure who it belongs to) and did some Photoshop tweaking.  Hope you like it.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took some pictures up in Michigan last week that I'll post later.
> 
> 
> *


That's BADASS :wow:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Oct 24 2010, 09:00 AM~18893245
> *Had the pleasure of hanging out with Mr. Bueno at the La Gente car show, and also met Paulie.  Good folks and had lots of fun shooting pics with Jae.
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I had the pleasure of hanging out with TopDogg. We talked cameras and shot the show. Always good to see the Street Low crew! Richard, Gilbert and Paulie are great guys.


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 24 2010, 08:40 AM~18893163
> *From the La Gente Super Show yesterday. More on my web site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TopDogg

Truly a humble man who doesn't mind sharing his Photography secrets.
Thanks Jae.


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## Alex U Faka

ttt


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 25 2010, 01:05 AM~18900279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## FreDay

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Oct 24 2010, 07:20 PM~18893905
> *Where did you buy yours? I looked on ebay and none came up. A site called gadgetinfinity.com has them but I'm not familiar with the site.
> *


I bought my Cactus V4 at gadgetinfinity.com.

Ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/Cactus-Wireless-Flash-...=item2a0b4e46f3


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by FreDay_@Oct 25 2010, 11:16 AM~18901878
> *I bought my Cactus V4 at gadgetinfinity.com.
> 
> Ebay
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Cactus-Wireless-Flash-...=item2a0b4e46f3
> *


I ordered mine yesterday from the same site. I will post up a review of the triggers and the site once I get mine.


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 24 2010, 08:40 AM~18893163
> *From the La Gente Super Show yesterday. More on my web site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad ass man


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 25 2010, 01:05 AM~18900279
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## CUZICAN

Im nowhere at the level of some of you, but I do love photography, Here are a few shots I took in Vegas.


----------



## TopDogg

:biggrin: 

Pic I took from La Gente Show


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Oct 25 2010, 08:24 PM~18907799
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Pic I took from La Gente Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK 1=


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

OK - it is that time of year again where you get to vote for the best photographer in the Dallas/Ft. Worth Metroplex. Last year I told myself that if I even get in the top 10 amongst the many many talented photographers in our area I would be 
very grateful. To my surprise I was voted in the top 3, WOO HOO!! My goal this year is to again hit the top three marker and that is where I need all of your help. Please register and vote for FLASHBOX /Tony Valadez Photography and 
keep me in the race. I am currently not even in the top 20, sad but true. Please be sure to pass this link around and ask all of your neighbors, friends, and yes even FAMILY to vote. Thank you all for all the support and everyone keep up the great work here on LayitLow.

thanks
Tony Valadez


http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Oct 25 2010, 11:50 PM~18908727
> *OK - it is that time of year again where you get to vote for the best photographer in the Dallas/Ft. Worth Metroplex. Last year I told myself that if I even get in the top 10 amongst the many many talented photographers in our area I would be
> very grateful. To my surprise I was voted in the top 3, WOO HOO!! My goal this year is to again hit the top three marker and that is where I need all of your help. Please register and vote for FLASHBOX /Tony Valadez Photography and
> keep me in the race. I am currently not even in the top 20, sad but true. Please be sure to pass this link around and ask all of your neighbors, friends, and yes even FAMILY to vote. Thank you all for all the support and everyone keep up the great work here on LayitLow.
> 
> thanks
> Tony Valadez
> http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383
> *


I will face book it and tag my all my contacts. def. one of the best in my book


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 25 2010, 10:54 PM~18908771
> *I will face book it and tag my all my contacts. def. one of the best in my book
> *



Thanks man, I appreciate that from the bottom of my heart. 

t


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com+Oct 25 2010, 10:50 PM~18908727-->
> 
> 
> 
> OK - it is that time of year again where you get to vote for the best photographer in the Dallas/Ft. Worth Metroplex. Last year I told myself that if I even get in the top 10 amongst the many many talented photographers in our area I would be
> very grateful. To my surprise I was voted in the top 3, WOO HOO!! My goal this year is to again hit the top three marker and that is where I need all of your help. Please register and vote for FLASHBOX /Tony Valadez Photography and
> keep me in the race. I am currently not even in the top 20, sad but true. Please be sure to pass this link around and ask all of your neighbors, friends, and yes even FAMILY to vote. Thank you all for all the support and everyone keep up the great work here on LayitLow.
> 
> thanks
> Tony Valadez
> http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most definitely.I will send and paste the link as well tony.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@Oct 25 2010, 10:54 PM~18908771
> *I will face book it and tag my all my contacts. def. one of the best in my book
> *


x2
Awesome nims.How you doing bro?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Oct 26 2010, 08:01 AM~18910511
> *Most definitely.I will send and paste the link as well tony.
> x2
> Awesome nims.How you doing bro?
> *


doing good bro. tring to upgrade half of our gear. I bought my wife a canon 5d mark ii I bought my self a 24-70 L 2.8 and a 580 ex ii speed light. I want to get a new body as well but I need to save for it. How have you been?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Oct 26 2010, 01:49 AM~18909756
> *Thanks man, I appreciate that from the bottom of my heart.
> 
> t
> *


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 26 2010, 07:31 AM~18910624
> *doing good bro. tring to upgrade half of our gear. I bought my wife a canon 5d mark ii I bought my self a 24-70 L 2.8 and a 580 ex ii speed light. I want to get a new body as well but I need to save for it. How have you been?
> *


Awesome bro :cheesy: .I know wifey is excited huh  You going to love 24-70 .I been good just working and spending time with my kiddos.Let us know what body you get .


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Oct 26 2010, 06:54 AM~18910968
> *Awesome bro  :cheesy: .I know wifey is excited huh    You going to love 24-70 .I been good just working and spending time with my kiddos.Let us know what body you get .
> *


I want a 24-70


----------



## 65rivi

For those that don't know I am also in the Tequila producing business, and we are hosting a lighting workshop on November 16,17 at our distillery in Tequila, Jalisco. The workshop is taught by 3 of the top photographers in the business Hiram Trillo, Brett Jernigan and Danny Cuevas! It's two action packed days of hands on experience, all you need to bring is your camera, they will provide models, lighting etc. This a must for all photographers! But here is the best part.....

We (Casa Noble Tequila) will be giving away a FREE workshop to one lucky individual! YES FREE! That includes flight, transportation, and a three night stay at our hacienda, where the workshop will be taking place, and of course the workshop. All that you have to do to qualify is blast and post the link below to as many photographers that you know, the more you post the better your chances are at winning! We will draw name on Saturday! Good Luck! In the mean time, here are some pics that I took at our facilities in Tequila, enjoy!


SHOOTERS Workshop in Guadalajara







Our Barrel Room....





Our Fermentation Tanks...



Our Distillation Tanks...


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Oct 26 2010, 11:38 AM~18912645
> *For those that don't know I am also in the Tequila producing business, and we are hosting a lighting workshop on November 16,17 at our distillery in Tequila, Jalisco. The workshop is taught by 3 of the top photographers in the business Hiram Trillo, Brett Jernigan and Danny Cuevas! It's two action packed days of hands on experience, all you need to bring is your camera, they will provide models, lighting etc. This a must for all photographers! But here is the best part.....
> 
> We (Casa Noble Tequila) will be giving away a FREE workshop to one lucky individual! YES FREE! That includes flight, transportation, and a three night stay at our hacienda, where the workshop will be taking place, and of course the workshop. All that you have to do to qualify is blast and post the link below to as many photographers that you know, the more you post the better your chances are at winning! We will draw name on Saturday! Good Luck! In the mean time, here are some pics that I took at our facilities in Tequila, enjoy!
> SHOOTERS Workshop in Guadalajara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Barrel Room....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Fermentation Tanks...
> 
> 
> 
> Our Distillation Tanks...
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :0 :0 :0 My dad has a house out in Tequila!! Thanks for the info!


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Oct 26 2010, 01:47 PM~18913154
> *:wow:  :0  :0  :0 My dad has a house out in Tequila!! Thanks for the info!
> *


sure no problem, hope you enter, good luck!


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 26 2010, 02:00 PM~18913260
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW!


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Oct 26 2010, 01:02 PM~18913273
> *WOW!
> *


65rivi  Have you take more pics of cars lately?


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 26 2010, 02:04 PM~18913296
> *65rivi   Have you take more pics of cars lately?
> *


No>> I was really bummed about not going to Super Show, I had an important meeting In Mexico that I just couldn't get out of. But I'm planing on heading down to Houston and Odessa for those shows in a few weeks, and work on getting more car pics.


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 26 2010, 02:02 PM~18913275
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Amazing... BTW was the new blue lincoln yours? Who's rolling the 76 Monte.. that sucker is clean....


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Oct 26 2010, 01:38 PM~18912645
> *For those that don't know I am also in the Tequila producing business, and we are hosting a lighting workshop on November 16,17 at our distillery in Tequila, Jalisco. The workshop is taught by 3 of the top photographers in the business Hiram Trillo, Brett Jernigan and Danny Cuevas! It's two action packed days of hands on experience, all you need to bring is your camera, they will provide models, lighting etc. This a must for all photographers! But here is the best part.....
> 
> We (Casa Noble Tequila) will be giving away a FREE workshop to one lucky individual! YES FREE! That includes flight, transportation, and a three night stay at our hacienda, where the workshop will be taking place, and of course the workshop. All that you have to do to qualify is blast and post the link below to as many photographers that you know, the more you post the better your chances are at winning! We will draw name on Saturday! Good Luck! In the mean time, here are some pics that I took at our facilities in Tequila, enjoy!
> SHOOTERS Workshop in Guadalajara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Barrel Room....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Fermentation Tanks...
> 
> 
> 
> Our Distillation Tanks...
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Oct 26 2010, 01:09 PM~18913329
> *Amazing... BTW was the new blue lincoln yours? Who's rolling the 76 Monte.. that sucker is clean....
> *


Yes the Blue Lincoln is mine!! Thank's!! Yeah the other 2 Montes and the 63 we all bust out at the same time!!!!


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Oct 26 2010, 01:07 PM~18913318
> *No>> I was really bummed about not going to Super Show, I had an important meeting In Mexico that I just couldn't get out of. But I'm planing on heading down to Houston and Odessa for those shows in a few weeks, and work on getting more car pics.
> *


I been in Odessa all ready 2 times thats a good show!!! lots of nice people out there I went with Chino from C&L (ORGULLO MEXICANO) we had a really good in Odessa!!


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 26 2010, 02:19 PM~18913403
> *Yes the Blue Lincoln is mine!! Thank's!! Yeah the other 2 Montes and the 63 we all bust out at the same time!!!!
> *


That was crazy! The lineup was looking firme! And that paint job on your "linc-basket" is dooooppppppeeeeeee! Congrats!


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Oct 26 2010, 01:33 PM~18913539
> *That was crazy! The lineup was looking firme!  And that paint job on your "linc-basket" is dooooppppppeeeeeee! Congrats!
> *


Thanks 65Rivi !!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Oct 25 2010, 08:24 PM~18907799
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Pic I took from La Gente Show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 26 2010, 02:14 PM~18913369
> *
> *



Hope you enter HUGO! Would be good to see you! I'll be down there for a few days to make sure everything runs smoothly, and I'll also be taking the workshop!


----------



## BOUNZIN

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Oct 26 2010, 11:38 AM~18912645
> *For those that don't know I am also in the Tequila producing business, and we are hosting a lighting workshop on November 16,17 at our distillery in Tequila, Jalisco. The workshop is taught by 3 of the top photographers in the business Hiram Trillo, Brett Jernigan and Danny Cuevas! It's two action packed days of hands on experience, all you need to bring is your camera, they will provide models, lighting etc. This a must for all photographers! But here is the best part.....
> 
> We (Casa Noble Tequila) will be giving away a FREE workshop to one lucky individual! YES FREE! That includes flight, transportation, and a three night stay at our hacienda, where the workshop will be taking place, and of course the workshop. All that you have to do to qualify is blast and post the link below to as many photographers that you know, the more you post the better your chances are at winning! We will draw name on Saturday! Good Luck! In the mean time, here are some pics that I took at our facilities in Tequila, enjoy!
> SHOOTERS Workshop in Guadalajara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Barrel Room....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Fermentation Tanks...
> 
> 
> 
> Our Distillation Tanks...
> 
> 
> *


damn that would be sick wish i could go


----------



## MYRA J

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 22 2010, 10:59 PM~18884994
> *Went out tonight with my boy and fellow club member "SIXONEFORLIFE". He and his dad brought out their sick rides. Here are a few night shots of the Rat Rod Truck and the 61 Parkwood Wagon "OLD GOLD" (in project rides)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 26 2010, 01:02 PM~18913275
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 26 2010, 04:35 PM~18915295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You Take Good pix Homie


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka_@Oct 26 2010, 05:15 PM~18915582
> *You Take Good pix Homie
> *



Thank you!!


----------



## DIPPINIT

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON+Oct 26 2010, 12:02 PM~18913275-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DREAM ON_@Oct 26 2010, 03:35 PM~18915295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LD0GG

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 22 2010, 11:59 PM~18884994
> *Went out tonight with my boy and fellow club member "SIXONEFORLIFE". He and his dad brought out their sick rides. Here are a few night shots of the Rat Rod Truck and the 61 Parkwood Wagon "OLD GOLD" (in project rides)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did you use extra lighting on these shots? they look surreal


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Oct 26 2010, 12:38 PM~18912645
> *For those that don't know I am also in the Tequila producing business, and we are hosting a lighting workshop on November 16,17 at our distillery in Tequila, Jalisco. The workshop is taught by 3 of the top photographers in the business Hiram Trillo, Brett Jernigan and Danny Cuevas! It's two action packed days of hands on experience, all you need to bring is your camera, they will provide models, lighting etc. This a must for all photographers! But here is the best part.....
> 
> We (Casa Noble Tequila) will be giving away a FREE workshop to one lucky individual! YES FREE! That includes flight, transportation, and a three night stay at our hacienda, where the workshop will be taking place, and of course the workshop. All that you have to do to qualify is blast and post the link below to as many photographers that you know, the more you post the better your chances are at winning! We will draw name on Saturday! Good Luck! In the mean time, here are some pics that I took at our facilities in Tequila, enjoy!
> SHOOTERS Workshop in Guadalajara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Barrel Room....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Fermentation Tanks...
> 
> 
> 
> Our Distillation Tanks...
> 
> 
> *







Interesting and small small world. This is what Hiram was asking me to be a part of. Teaching lighting and stuff. Bad ass location!

tony valadez


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 22 2010, 11:59 PM~18884994
> *Went out tonight with my boy and fellow club member "SIXONEFORLIFE". He and his dad brought out their sick rides. Here are a few night shots of the Rat Rod Truck and the 61 Parkwood Wagon "OLD GOLD" (in project rides)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Oct 26 2010, 08:37 PM~18915789
> *Did you use extra lighting on these shots? they look surreal
> *


Nope (I don't think... sorry if I'm mistaken). They are long exposure images shot from a tripod using available lighting both outside and from the interior lights in the ride. BEAUTIFUL MOOD this way!! These look fantastic!!! Love the feel!! PROPS. :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

OK, I've gone from 24th place to 17th place. Remember my goal in all honesty is 3rd place. Thanks to all my LayitLow virtual buddies on here that have voted thus far. Please do share the link below and register to vote and leave a comment. Every single little vote will count. Thanks again everyone!!! :biggrin: 

- tony valadez

http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Oct 26 2010, 08:52 PM~18915948
> *OK, I've gone from 24th place to 17th place. Remember my goal in all honesty is 3rd place. Thanks to all my LayitLow virtual buddies on here that have voted thus far. Please do share the link below and register to vote and leave a comment. Every single little vote will count. Thanks again everyone!!! :biggrin:
> 
> - tony valadez
> 
> http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


16th now. :thumbsup: Good luck!


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Oct 26 2010, 07:52 PM~18915948
> *OK, I've gone from 24th place to 17th place. Remember my goal in all honesty is 3rd place. Thanks to all my LayitLow virtual buddies on here that have voted thus far. Please do share the link below and register to vote and leave a comment. Every single little vote will count. Thanks again everyone!!! :biggrin:
> 
> - tony valadez
> 
> http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I put 5 votes on it! I started to run out of "Tips" to put


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Oct 26 2010, 07:33 PM~18916317
> *I put 5 votes on it!  I started to run out of "Tips" to put
> *



That is too funny, GOTTA LOVE IT!!

thanks

t


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 26 2010, 01:02 PM~18913275
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 26 2010, 04:35 PM~18915295
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## Alex U Faka

TTT


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Oct 26 2010, 05:52 PM~18915948
> *OK, I've gone from 24th place to 17th place. Remember my goal in all honesty is 3rd place. Thanks to all my LayitLow virtual buddies on here that have voted thus far. Please do share the link below and register to vote and leave a comment. Every single little vote will count. Thanks again everyone!!! :biggrin:
> 
> - tony valadez
> 
> http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just voted.....good luck man


----------



## Twotonz

before I voted you were on 12th place....now in 9th.....I guess I had a heavy vote


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 26 2010, 08:11 PM~18917427
> *before I voted you were on 12th place....now in 9th.....I guess I had a heavy vote
> *


:thumbsup: Good Luck Tony now in 7th


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Oct 26 2010, 08:24 PM~18917594
> *:thumbsup" Good Luck Tony now in 7th
> *


X2


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Thanks to everyone. Voting ends on the second week of December so hopefully I can maintain this speed and spot. Keep spreading the word and everyone keep up the great work on here. Tonz I guess your vote does carry some weight, LOL.

t


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Oct 26 2010, 09:54 AM~18910968
> *Awesome bro  :cheesy: .I know wifey is excited huh    You going to love 24-70 .I been good just working and spending time with my kiddos.Let us know what body you get .
> *


I thought I wrote it down. I went with Tonys suggestion and we got a canon 5D mark ii  what a huge diffrence a FF body makes and with this lens forget it LOL. I can't get a new body for my self so I am stuck with the XTI for now. heres some I took yesterday with it. I resized them so they wouldn't print them. still tring to come up with a good water mark maybe you guys can help out. my name is Nim my wifes name is Ana Garcia but it does not have to have our names on it. just looking for a nice catchy name.


----------



## Alex U Faka

TTT


----------



## zoolyfe

Just voted for you Tony. Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Oct 26 2010, 07:01 PM~18916617
> *That is too funny, GOTTA LOVE IT!!
> 
> thanks
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## wence

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 26 2010, 08:31 PM~18917668
> *X2
> *



X3 :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Oct 26 2010, 03:41 PM~18913640
> *Hope you enter HUGO! Would be good to see you! I'll be down there for a few days to make sure everything runs smoothly, and I'll also be taking the workshop!
> *


*CHINGADO! THAT WOULD BE SWEEEET!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## HMART1970

*THE HOMIE SHANES 65 IN MY DRIVEWAY*


----------



## Howard

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 26 2010, 11:47 PM~18917912
> *I thought I wrote it down. I went with Tonys suggestion and we got a canon 5D mark ii  what a huge diffrence a FF body makes and with this lens forget it LOL. I can't get a new body for my self so I am stuck with the XTI for now. heres some I took yesterday with it. I resized them so they wouldn't print them. still tring to come up with a good water mark maybe you guys can help out. my name is Nim my wifes name is Ana Garcia but it does not have to have our names on it. just looking for a nice catchy name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELL YEAH NIM!! These look fantastic!! Can't wait to see more. :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard

A small sampling of our non-profit's (Young Nation) exhibit that will be opening next week for our neighborhood's Dia de los Muertos celebrations here in Detroit. The exhibit is called 'INSPIRE' and outlines our approach to youth and community development through text and photos. 










Here's a link if you want to see more. 


<a href=\'http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=244107&id=507064087&l=77c1d9f613\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2441...87&l=77c1d9f613</a>

If the link doesn't work feel free to add me on Facebook! :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 27 2010, 05:41 AM~18920122
> *HELL YEAH NIM!!  These look fantastic!!  Can't wait to see more.  :thumbsup:
> *


Means alot coming from you homie.  thanks for all your help brother.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 27 2010, 05:42 AM~18920124
> *A small sampling of our non-profit's (Young Nation) exhibit that will be opening next week for our neighborhood's Dia de los Muertos celebrations here in Detroit.  The exhibit is called 'INSPIRE' and outlines our approach to youth and community development through text and photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link if you want to see more.
> 
> 
> <a href=\'http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=244107&id=507064087&l=77c1d9f613\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2441...87&l=77c1d9f613</a>
> 
> If the link doesn't work feel free to add me on Facebook!  :thumbsup:
> *


congratts bro. Love it.


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 26 2010, 09:47 PM~18917912
> *I thought I wrote it down. I went with Tonys suggestion and we got a canon 5D mark ii  what a huge diffrence a FF body makes and with this lens forget it LOL. I can't get a new body for my self so I am stuck with the XTI for now. heres some I took yesterday with it. I resized them so they wouldn't print them. still tring to come up with a good water mark maybe you guys can help out. my name is Nim my wifes name is Ana Garcia but it does not have to have our names on it. just looking for a nice catchy name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What a beautiful family! And great pictures!

As far as a name... if you want to tie in your name and your wife's how about

"AnaNimity" Photography or Images? Like "anonymous"


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 27 2010, 03:16 AM~18920042
> *THE HOMIE SHANES 65 IN MY DRIVEWAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These are very cool!!!!! I like that driveway bro! I've always wanted one that drives up to the back of the house.


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Oct 26 2010, 06:47 PM~18915889
> *Interesting and small small world. This is what Hiram was asking me to be a part of. Teaching lighting and stuff. Bad ass location!
> 
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dude! We would've loved to have you!


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 27 2010, 03:42 AM~18920124
> *A small sampling of our non-profit's (Young Nation) exhibit that will be opening next week for our neighborhood's Dia de los Muertos celebrations here in Detroit.  The exhibit is called 'INSPIRE' and outlines our approach to youth and community development through text and photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link if you want to see more.
> 
> 
> <a href=\'http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=244107&id=507064087&l=77c1d9f613\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=2441...87&l=77c1d9f613</a>
> 
> If the link doesn't work feel free to add me on Facebook!  :thumbsup:
> *


 LOVIN IT "H MOBB"


----------



## dm2009

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Oct 27 2010, 02:16 AM~18920042
> *THE HOMIE SHANES 65 IN MY DRIVEWAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I just love this pic, and the person that took it isn't too bad. Love ya, and good job.


----------



## Knightstalker

Some pics from vegas I took... Didn't make it to the meet up :angry: 

Got too wasted at the Majestics banquet the night before :barf: :biggrin:






























































































Took these half drunk/half hungover still, and with my P&S... :happysad:


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Oct 27 2010, 10:33 AM~18921157
> *These are very cool!!!!! I like that driveway bro! I've always wanted one that drives up to the back of the house.
> *


*THANK YOU :naughty: *


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Oct 27 2010, 09:36 AM~18921177
> *Dude! We would've loved to have you!
> *



Talk to Hiram and let's make it happen!! I'm down for some guidance and teaching.

t


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Oct 27 2010, 10:31 AM~18921149
> *What a beautiful family! And great pictures!
> 
> As far as a name... if you want to tie in your name and your wife's how about
> 
> "AnaNimity" Photography or Images? Like "anonymous"
> *


thank you. thats catchy I will definitely consider it thanks again.


----------



## DREAM ON

:biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

:cheesy:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 27 2010, 04:12 PM~18924495
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Oct 27 2010, 04:50 PM~18923798
> *Talk to Hiram and let's make it happen!! I'm down for some guidance and teaching.
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man I need alot of practice LOL great capture


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 22 2010, 01:41 PM~18880640
> *Good stuff Flaco!
> *



Thanks bro!


----------



## NIMSTER64

Can I get any suggestions as to what software or how to do this.
I want to offer cd's with a pakage but only for web sharing is there any product out there that will not let the person print off the cd but will let them share it on the web? only because I have heard horror stories as to the customer printing the pics at walmart or walgreens and they come out shitty and they crop them all wrong. and they don't color check. and then the photograpers images are printed and shared umongs there friends and family and they don't look nothing like what you gave them. also if some one can send me a price sheet. or something I can go by. we are just beginners so the prices need to be very resonable. right now we charge 100 sitting fee one photographer 150 for two. and 100 for a cd with post edit pics. low resolution so if they print them they will be grainy. any help from you pro's would be greatly apreciated. thanks ahead of time.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Oct 26 2010, 08:47 PM~18915897
> *Nope (I don't think... sorry if I'm mistaken).  They are long exposure images shot from a tripod using available lighting both outside and from the interior lights in the ride.  BEAUTIFUL MOOD this way!!  These look fantastic!!!  Love the feel!!  PROPS.  :yes: :thumbsup:
> *


Correct Howard. These were 15-30 sec exposures on a tripod. Low ISO, Small aperture. I think the exif info is on my flickr if anyone wants the exacts.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/shutterboxphotography/

Thanks!


----------



## nobueno

Next issue of DUB. It will be out at SEMA next week. Stephanie gets all the credit for this one! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 28 2010, 02:07 PM~18932701
> *Next issue of DUB. It will be out at SEMA next week. Stephanie gets all the credit for this one!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 28 2010, 07:37 PM~18933786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man tony your pics always seem to look just rite !!! great shot ! :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 28 2010, 04:37 PM~18933786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice ride


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Oct 28 2010, 04:57 PM~18933965
> *man tony your pics always seem to look just rite !!! great shot ! :biggrin:
> *


Thank's Gary I try my best!!!


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Oct 28 2010, 05:13 PM~18934107
> *Nice ride
> *


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 29 2010, 12:13 AM~18937836
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats dope :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 28 2010, 06:37 PM~18933786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice an the colors always pop at you love it


----------



## LD0GG

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Oct 28 2010, 04:36 PM~18932441
> *Correct Howard. These were 15-30 sec exposures on a tripod. Low ISO, Small aperture. I think the exif info is on my flickr if anyone wants the exacts.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/shutterboxphotography/
> 
> Thanks!
> *


Love that 11-16 lens... Gotta get me one


----------



## FreDay

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 29 2010, 08:13 AM~18937836
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great picture! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty

pics from sunday....


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT+Oct 29 2010, 04:08 AM~18938393-->
> 
> 
> 
> thats dope :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 07:38 AM~18939032
> *nice an the colors always pop at you love it
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FreDay_@Oct 29 2010, 08:26 AM~18939292
> *Great picture!
> :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks :cheesy:


----------



## Yastuvo

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 29 2010, 02:19 AM~18938115
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

Any feed back on the canon 1D mark III? I have a chance on picking one up. I know the photographer. she only used it in her studio. and it looks like new and everything has been babied.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Oct 28 2010, 05:07 PM~18932701-->
> 
> 
> 
> Next issue of DUB. It will be out at SEMA next week. Stephanie gets all the credit for this one!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Make sure to give Steph my congrats on that one Jae! :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LD0GG_@Oct 29 2010, 11:19 AM~18939245
> *Love that 11-16 lens... Gotta get me one
> *


:thumbsup: 
Its my baby! :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 28 2010, 02:07 PM~18932701
> *Next issue of DUB. It will be out at SEMA next week. Stephanie gets all the credit for this one!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*DAM YOU WERENT LYING WHEN YOU TOLD ME BOUT THIS!!!! LOOK FRIGGIN NUTZ!!! NICE SET UP...TELL STEF CONGRATS AND RESPECT AND LOOK FORWARD TO KICKIN IT OUT IN CA WHEN I GET THERE!!! RESPECT JAE!!!*


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 26 2010, 08:47 PM~18917912
> *I thought I wrote it down. I went with Tonys suggestion and we got a canon 5D mark ii  what a huge diffrence a FF body makes and with this lens forget it LOL. I can't get a new body for my self so I am stuck with the XTI for now. heres some I took yesterday with it. I resized them so they wouldn't print them. still tring to come up with a good water mark maybe you guys can help out. my name is Nim my wifes name is Ana Garcia but it does not have to have our names on it. just looking for a nice catchy name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yup....Ive used some of Canon "L" series lenses on crop cams and I just dont think that you get the full potential out of the glass as you do with a full frame....but thats just me. Congrats on your great purchase


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 28 2010, 02:07 PM~18932701
> *Next issue of DUB. It will be out at SEMA next week. Stephanie gets all the credit for this one!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad ass man :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 29 2010, 12:13 AM~18937836
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That is a cool shot man


----------



## BigMandoAZ

whats up Homies, just bored waiting for the wifey to get ready so we can go out. I was messing around with this


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 29 2010, 07:18 PM~18942873
> *yup....Ive used some of Canon "L" series lenses on crop cams and I just dont think that you get the full potential out of the glass as you do with a full frame....but thats just me.  Congrats on your great purchase
> *


Thank you. yea I would have never known until now that I seen the difrence. now its time for me to practice practice practice.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Oct 27 2010, 10:31 AM~18921149
> *What a beautiful family! And great pictures!
> 
> As far as a name... if you want to tie in your name and your wife's how about
> 
> "AnaNimity" Photography or Images? Like "anonymous"
> *


The wifey thinks its a great name but is scared that people won't conect the two together LOL. she said people are going to think we want to remain anonymous LOL.


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean

*

Look at howards face. He is ready to attack. *


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## MxHispanic

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 27 2010, 06:32 PM~18926238
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 30 2010, 08:15 AM~18946425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like Jae is in trouble back there....LOL...j/p Jae :biggrin:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Oct 28 2010, 02:07 PM~18932701
> *Next issue of DUB. It will be out at SEMA next week. Stephanie gets all the credit for this one!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Absolutley Beautiful


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Oct 23 2010, 03:26 AM~18886398
> *:0  :0 Nice!! got one from a differnt angle....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and I got this one :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 11 2010, 05:00 PM~18784555
> *Like always it was great seeing everyone this weekend at the super show.  Like always its great to see the unity between all us LIL Photography topic and a shot out to Bean for his great speech and Carlos for starting this topic year ago.
> 
> Top Row from L-R: BigMando (N.), Fisheye (N.), Supreme (C.), Bean (N.), Pete-sta (C.), Eschoelaid (C.), Popeye (C.), Sara (C.), Eric Howard (C.), Carlos (C.)
> Bottom Row from L-R: Twotonz (C.), Stef (N.), Jae Bueno (N.), Deluxe (C.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another one in the books for Canon
> *


guess my invite got lost in the mail :angry: (N.)


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 18 2010, 12:44 PM~18840772
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this one reminds me of one I took...


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Oct 30 2010, 03:23 PM~18948377
> *guess my invite got lost in the mail  :angry: (N.)
> *


looks more like you dont check this topic that often....cause the invite was for all LIL SLR and DSLR photographers, no matter of where they from, what they shoot with or at what level of photography they are at


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 30 2010, 06:56 PM~18948501
> *looks more like you dont check this topic that often....cause the invite was for all LIL SLR and DSLR photographers, no matter of where they from, what they shoot with or at what level of photography they are at
> *


you're right, I haven't checked it much but I will from now on


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Oct 30 2010, 04:23 PM~18948612
> *you're right, I haven't checked it much but I will from now on
> *


just a heads up...it will happen every year at the Super Show at 1pm by the main entrance to the hall


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Oct 30 2010, 08:00 PM~18948745
> *just a heads up...it will happen every year at the Super Show at 1pm by the main entrance to the hall
> *


thanx, will have to remember that for next time


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## Mr. 412

Not VEGAS pics I know  

BUT

as always - any comments & criticism's welcomed & encouraged.


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 30 2010, 08:49 AM~18946585
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*damn i needed some lotion in a bad way lol*


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Oct 30 2010, 07:05 PM~18949343
> *Not VEGAS pics I know
> 
> BUT
> 
> as always - any comments & criticism's welcomed & encouraged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 30 2010, 10:21 AM~18946450
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at howards face.  He is ready to attack.
> *


 :roflmao: he is a character lol.almost looks like he was passing gas LOL J/K E :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## GRS-HPR

:0 shot from today


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean

:wow:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean

:biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean

:cheesy:


----------



## drasticbean

SORRY I POST TO MANY WRONG PICS IN HERE...


----------



## drasticbean

:wow:


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam_@Oct 30 2010, 10:05 PM~18949343
> *Not VEGAS pics I know
> 
> BUT
> 
> as always - any comments & criticism's welcomed & encouraged.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




NICE


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 31 2010, 06:16 AM~18951298
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DREAM ON

Took this pics at El Paso TX......few YRS ago


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 31 2010, 06:02 PM~18954764
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I DIG THIS SHOT


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 31 2010, 04:33 PM~18954325
> * Took this pics at El Paso TX......few YRS ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Good stuff.

Seems like you're very wide on these shots. What camera and lens combo are you using?


----------



## GRS-HPR

HOMIES NEED HELP WHAT TRIPODS/HEADS YOU ALL USING I NEED A NEW ONE MAIN USE CAR PHOTOGRAPHY MOTORSPORT


----------



## mxcn_roc

Doing some test videos.






Make sure to view in HD.


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## MikeS

Few recent ones 



















And some skateboarding










I had a go too.

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Thanks to all that have voted and casted their comments, please keep spreading the word and dropping those comments and votes, much much appreciated.

thanks - 
t




http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 31 2010, 09:56 PM~18956265
> *Good stuff.
> 
> Seems like you're very wide on these shots.  What camera and lens combo are you using?
> *



Thank's... I am using the sony A300 with the lens 11-18


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 1 2010, 11:50 AM~18958314
> *Doing some test videos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure to view in HD.
> *


nice. it looks soo much better then the others i have seen. what are you shooting with


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 2 2010, 07:45 AM~18965945
> *nice. it looks soo much better then the others i have seen. what are you shooting with
> *


I shot this with a Canon 7D, using a Canon 24-70mm lens at 24fps. Plus, post work in Final Cut Express(basic color correcting).


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 2 2010, 10:28 AM~18966244
> *I shot this with a Canon 7D, using a Canon 24-70mm lens at 24fps. Plus, post work in Final Cut Express(basic color correcting).
> *


man that came out great. My wife just got the 5d mrkii but she has not played with the video yet. i am going to show her this clip. thanks for the info homie.


----------



## wence

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 2 2010, 02:07 AM~18965130
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 that's a nice shot :wow:


----------



## wssnaps

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 2 2010, 02:07 AM~18965130
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Oct 30 2010, 11:42 PM~18949854-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-flaked85_@Oct 31 2010, 12:40 PM~18951957
> *NICE
> *







THANKS homiez ....


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 1 2010, 09:50 AM~18958314
> *Doing some test videos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure to view in HD.
> *



NICE VIDEO, GUY WITH THE SIREN LEFT IT ON TOOOOOO LONG.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 2 2010, 08:28 AM~18966244
> *I shot this with a Canon 7D, using a Canon 24-70mm lens at 24fps. Plus, post work in Final Cut Express(basic color correcting).
> *


What are you using to stablize the camera?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 3 2010, 01:31 AM~18973224
> *What are you using to stablize the camera?
> *


:wave: thanks for the suggestions bro with my post.  good question. I need a good tripod and monopod as well.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 2 2010, 07:28 AM~18966244
> *I shot this with a Canon 7D, using a Canon 24-70mm lens at 24fps. Plus, post work in Final Cut Express(basic color correcting).
> *


FCE is a good program. Do you have to manually focus on your camera?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Oct 30 2010, 10:21 AM~18946450
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at howards face.  He is ready to attack.
> *


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 2 2010, 11:31 PM~18973224
> *What are you using to stablize the camera?
> *


Tripod. 



> *FCE is a good program. Do you have to manually focus on your camera?
> *


Manual focus. One of the few disadvantages of shooting video with DSLR's.


---

Definitely looking forward to shooting more of these test videos this weekend.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 3 2010, 02:15 AM~18973389
> *Tripod.
> Manual focus. One of the few disadvantages of shooting video with DSLR's.
> ---
> 
> Definitely looking forward to shooting more of these test videos this weekend.
> *


man I need to learn alot. :happysad:


----------



## NIMSTER64

good night everyone. thanks for all your advice. God bless


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 3 2010, 12:00 AM~18973340
> *FCE is a good program. Do you have to manually focus on your camera?
> *


does FCE have a FCE program?


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 3 2010, 12:15 AM~18973389
> *Tripod.
> Manual focus. One of the few disadvantages of shooting video with DSLR's.
> ---
> 
> Definitely looking forward to shooting more of these test videos this weekend.
> *


So you have 2 different tripod heads?


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 3 2010, 12:00 AM~18973338
> *:wave:  thanks for the suggestions bro  with my post.  good question. I need a good tripod and monopod as well.
> *


I have both a monopod and tripod and I would say that I have no real good use for the monopod especially at car shows. I would recommend just going with only a tripod....but thats just me


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 3 2010, 03:22 AM~18973493
> *I have both a monopod and tripod and I would say that I have no real good use for the monopod especially at car shows.  I would recommend just going with only a tripod....but thats just me
> *


any suggestions on a good dependable one? light weight? not to expensive.


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 2 2010, 02:07 AM~18965130
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 3 2010, 01:20 AM~18973489
> *So you have 2 different tripod heads?
> *


Not yet. I'm still using my same tripod and head that I've used for photos. Eventually, if I want to commit to creating video content I will purchase a video head.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 31 2010, 06:02 PM~18954764
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## LD0GG

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 3 2010, 03:15 AM~18973389
> *Tripod.
> Manual focus. One of the few disadvantages of shooting video with DSLR's.
> ---
> 
> Definitely looking forward to shooting more of these test videos this weekend.
> *


I guess some DSLR's you can use Autofocus while shooting video but it is a hassle much like live view. 

For one unless you use a external mic you can sometimes hear the autofocus motor in the lens. Not the biggest deal but annoying sometimes

Second the way it autofocuses on a DSLR during video it sometimes needs to boost the EV or it will hunt alot to find focus. I heard if you shoot with a faster Av you can avoid some of that but ya it's not perfect yet.

The really high end camera's might be better at video now. I'm not all up to date on all the video stuff.


----------



## keola808

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 2 2010, 12:30 AM~18964891
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 3 2010, 04:22 AM~18973493
> *I have both a monopod and tripod and I would say that I have no real good use for the monopod especially at car shows.  I would recommend just going with only a tripod....but thats just me
> *


I'd say the same thing ... I haven't found a good use for the monopod & finds it gets in the way more than anything :yes: 
But that's jus me ...


----------



## DrasticNYC

Here is a shot I took in Phuket, Thailand last year.


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 3 2010, 12:55 PM~18976501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sinatra

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Nov 3 2010, 03:44 PM~18978127
> *Here is a shot I took in Phuket, Thailand last year.
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc+Nov 2 2010, 11:15 PM~18973389-->
> 
> 
> 
> Tripod.
> Manual focus. One of the few disadvantages of shooting video with DSLR's.
> ---
> 
> Definitely looking forward to shooting more of these test videos this weekend.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Manually focusing does suck. My D90 is the same way. You sort of have to set up the shot before you record. What's worse is I don't have much good video of me b/c no one else shoots proper with it.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Nov 3 2010, 12:12 AM~18973480
> *does FCE have a FCE program?
> *


LOL. I sure do. Can't go wrong with Apple software. :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 3 2010, 11:46 PM~18980805
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: always love your pics. they great.


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 4 2010, 12:05 AM~18981952
> *:cheesy:  always love your pics. they great.
> *



Thanks bro!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 3 2010, 12:55 PM~18976501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CLEAN!!!PIX


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 3 2010, 08:55 PM~18976501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: 

nice shot


----------



## FloridaLowrider

I use a Nikon.


----------



## Yastuvo

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 3 2010, 01:55 PM~18976501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very Clean Pic!! 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 3 2010, 12:55 PM~18976501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shot


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka+Nov 4 2010, 01:39 AM~18982172-->
> 
> 
> 
> CLEAN!!!PIX
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 03:36 AM~18982309
> *:cheesy:
> 
> nice shot
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 10:47 AM~18984323
> *Very Clean Pic!!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHUKO 204_@Nov 4 2010, 11:04 AM~18984463
> *Nice shot
> *


THANK YOU


----------



## candycoatedbook

I shoot with my NIKON D50. Have the 18-55mm that came with and I use a NIKON 28-200. Shooting with film is still great too. I have a Canon FT/FB with a 55mm, 14mm and a 150mm.


----------



## NIMSTER64

*A FRIEND OF MINE IS SELLING HER CANON 1D MARK III SHE IS ASKING 2,100 FOR IT i WOULD BUY IT BUT i WANT A CANON 5D MARK II FOR MY SELF. I FELL IN LOVE WITH MY WIFES 5D MRK II SO IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED LET ME KNOW. 
BODY ,BATTERY, AND CHARGER ONLY. SHE DOES NOT HAVE ANYTHING ELS FOR IT. HENCE THE PRICE.IT WAS STUDIO KEPT. SHE DID HEAD SHOT ONLY AND PORTRAITS.i CAN TAKE PICS OF IT BY FRI UNLESS I GO SEE HER SOONER. 
KNOCK OFF 100 SHE CAN NOT FIND THE CHARGER. I MIGHT GET HER ONE AT BEST BUY AFTER MARKET

*


----------



## NIMSTER64

I also have a xti with a batterygrip
I AM UPGRADING MY EQUIPMENT. THIS CAM WAS BABIED. COMES WITH BOX SPANISH MANUEL, CD'S ,CORD, BATTERY GRIP ,CHARGER. WILL TAKE PICS LATER ASKING 450.


----------



## My95Fleety

might be too late. and they're nothing fancy, but here are just a few I took at a Trunk or Treat event here in Vegas.


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

So for those of you that aren't on facebook, here are some of the FLASHBOX Photography Images of the Day that I have been posting lately. Some of these I have already posted on LIL but just keeping everyone in the loop. Everyone have a productive weekend.

- tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## NIMSTER64

great work bro AMAZING WOW :biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Nov 1 2010, 08:46 PM~18961859
> *Thanks to all that have voted and casted their comments, please keep spreading the word and dropping those comments and votes, much much appreciated.
> 
> thanks -
> t
> http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383
> *


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 5 2010, 01:30 PM~18994987
> *
> *



Thanks nimster! I need everyone from LIL's support on this one. I am in 7th place at the moment still. Be sure to pass the word around and cast those votes and comments in.

thanks

t


----------



## HMART1970




----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 3 2010, 12:55 PM~18976501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  NICE ASS FUK!! GOOD WORK KEEP IT UP!! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Nov 5 2010, 02:55 PM~18995133
> *Thanks nimster! I need everyone from LIL's support on this one. I am in 7th place at the moment still. Be sure to pass the word around and cast those votes and comments in.
> 
> thanks
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


let me see what I can do on lay it low. I might be apost whore but its worth it! LOL.  you deserve it. I say everyone on this topic should post the link every where also. lets do this. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Nov 5 2010, 10:00 PM~18997862
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :cheesy: love the night life great capture.


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 6 2010, 01:02 AM~18999155
> *nice  :cheesy:  love the night life great capture.
> *


Thank you NIMSTER!


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 5 2010, 03:19 AM~18992216
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka+Nov 5 2010, 09:46 PM~18998621-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE ASS FUK!! GOOD WORK KEEP IT UP!! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Alex U Faka_@Nov 6 2010, 02:57 AM~18999645
> *
> *


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON+Nov 5 2010, 06:17 AM~18992213-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DREAM ON_@Nov 5 2010, 06:19 AM~18992216
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


these 2 came out nice as hell too :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

STANDING PROUD


----------



## DREAM ON

I got some new stuff coming up.......I was up all night :0 












:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Nov 1 2010, 08:46 PM~18961859
> *Thanks to all that have voted and casted their comments, please keep spreading the word and dropping those comments and votes, much much appreciated.
> 
> thanks -
> t
> http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383
> *


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 6 2010, 03:53 PM~19002583
> *I got some new stuff coming up.......I was up all night :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## NotStock Photo

Sorry I havent posted in a bit, but we have been busy getting the beater ready for SEMA.


----------



## DREAM ON

Happy Sunday!!! :biggrin: 











:cheesy:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by NotStock Photo_@Nov 7 2010, 11:16 AM~19007583
> *Sorry I havent posted in a bit, but we have been busy getting the beater ready for SEMA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Been watchin your work man :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Nov 6 2010, 03:14 PM~19002405
> *STANDING PROUD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice one


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 6 2010, 03:53 PM~19002583
> *I got some new stuff coming up.......I was up all night :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


57 is off the shizzle


----------



## mxcn_roc

From the Majestics Picnic and Hop 110710:


----------



## DREAM ON

:biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 7 2010, 11:51 PM~19013664
> *From the Majestics Picnic and Hop 110710:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: great pics


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON+Nov 8 2010, 12:00 AM~19013716-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Solid angle and shot.
> 
> ---
> <!--QuoteBegin-DREAM ON_@Nov 8 2010, 12:01 AM~19013723
> *:thumbsup: great pics
> *


Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 8 2010, 12:51 AM~19013664
> *From the Majestics Picnic and Hop 110710:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



very nice and clean work!! model looks amazingly great too :biggrin: 

t


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by NotStock Photo+Nov 7 2010, 11:16 AM~19007583-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I havent posted in a bit, but we have been busy getting the beater ready for SEMA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mxcn_roc_@Nov 7 2010, 11:51 PM~19013664
> *From the Majestics Picnic and Hop 110710:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awesome work fellas! Tony, great work as always! Keep posting everyone!


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## BigMandoAZ

Whats up Photogs! First off! A lot of great work in here as always! Keep up the great work!  

As a lot of you know I have not been shooting a lot. Well there is a reason but I'll keep that to myself! LOL. I also felt I needed to just put my camera away for a minute and relax. I did, the eyes are fresh, the mind is clear and, Im ready for anything! I pulled the camera back out and got to work! Here are a few pics from the Majestics Picnic. Just a few, Ill be posting up some more soon! :biggrin: :biggrin: Much love and respect to all.

BigMando


----------



## LD0GG

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 8 2010, 06:58 PM~19018262
> *Whats up Photogs! First off! A lot of great work in here as always! Keep up the great work!
> 
> As a lot of you know I have not been shooting a lot. Well there is a reason but I'll keep that to myself! LOL. I also felt I needed to just put my camera away for a minute and relax. I did, the eyes are fresh, the mind is clear and, Im ready for anything! I pulled the camera back out and got to work! Here are a few pics from the Majestics Picnic. Just a few, Ill be posting up some more soon!  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Much love and respect to all.
> 
> BigMando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow the pics of the hopper are incredible.


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 8 2010, 03:58 PM~19018262
> *Whats up Photogs! First off! A lot of great work in here as always! Keep up the great work!
> 
> As a lot of you know I have not been shooting a lot. Well there is a reason but I'll keep that to myself! LOL. I also felt I needed to just put my camera away for a minute and relax. I did, the eyes are fresh, the mind is clear and, Im ready for anything! I pulled the camera back out and got to work! Here are a few pics from the Majestics Picnic. Just a few, Ill be posting up some more soon!  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Much love and respect to all.
> 
> BigMando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thammm sick pics I like those  :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by LD0GG+Nov 8 2010, 04:28 PM~19018517-->
> 
> 
> 
> wow the pics of the hopper are incredible.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DREAM ON_@Nov 8 2010, 04:31 PM~19018550
> *Thammm sick pics I like those   :thumbsup:  :wow:
> *


Thanks Fellas!  I always love takin the actions shots! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

here are a few more :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

:cheesy:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 8 2010, 03:58 PM~19018262
> *Whats up Photogs! First off! A lot of great work in here as always! Keep up the great work!
> 
> As a lot of you know I have not been shooting a lot. Well there is a reason but I'll keep that to myself! LOL. I also felt I needed to just put my camera away for a minute and relax. I did, the eyes are fresh, the mind is clear and, Im ready for anything! I pulled the camera back out and got to work! Here are a few pics from the Majestics Picnic. Just a few, Ill be posting up some more soon!  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Much love and respect to all.
> 
> BigMando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Glad you got your ass back to taken pics love seein your work


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 8 2010, 10:40 AM~19015839
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice one


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Funny what birds will say sometimes, especially if they are true! I over heard that the LRM photog staff either has or will be going through some changes here recently or soon to be and that one or more of the LIL photogs are joining???? Anyone care to share their secret? Just curious if this is true or not.

- t


----------



## Alex U Faka

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 8 2010, 07:34 PM~19020196
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## GRS-HPR

TTT FOR ALL THE HOMIES REPPIN THE CULTURE SEEN ALLOT PEOPLE IMPROVE OVER THE PAST YEARS JUST WANT TO SAY KEEP DOING YOUR THING


----------



## nobueno

From Sunday's Traffic Show in Ontario.


----------



## LD0GG

Just ordered a new lens Canon 10-22mm :biggrin: 
I was going to get the Tokina but I like the idea of the bigger zoom range. Since this will be my nicest lens I want it to be more versatile.


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Nov 8 2010, 07:54 PM~19020405
> *Nice one
> *


Thank's


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 9 2010, 08:12 AM~19024205
> *From Sunday's Traffic Show in Ontario.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Nov 8 2010, 06:58 PM~19018262-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up Photogs! First off! A lot of great work in here as always! Keep up the great work!
> 
> As a lot of you know I have not been shooting a lot. Well there is a reason but I'll keep that to myself! LOL. I also felt I needed to just put my camera away for a minute and relax. I did, the eyes are fresh, the mind is clear and, Im ready for anything! I pulled the camera back out and got to work! Here are a few pics from the Majestics Picnic. Just a few, Ill be posting up some more soon!  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Much love and respect to all.
> 
> BigMando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigMandoAZ_@Nov 8 2010, 08:32 PM~19018999
> *here are a few more :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Glad your back at it holmes ...


----------



## stilldownivlife

> So for those of you that aren't on facebook, here are some of the FLASHBOX Photography Images of the Day that I have been posting lately. Some of these I have already posted on LIL but just keeping everyone in the loop. Everyone have a productive weekend.
> 
> - tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> normally i come in here just to peek at the lowrider shots the big boys are taking - but this one is just MOVING :worship: :0 :worship:


----------



## Alex U Faka

T.T.T


----------



## datdude-oc

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Oct 18 2010, 01:26 AM~18838384
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC

Some shots I took in Egypt:


----------



## Stickz

*GOOD SHOTS MANDO!*


DONT KNOW IF I POSTED THIS A WHILE BACK OR NOT


----------



## Wife-E

Everyone is postin up some great pics!! Keep it up the great job!! I haven't been on for a bit, here are a few shoots I have been working on....criticism welcome :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Nov 9 2010, 10:33 PM~19030782
> *Everyone is postin up some great pics!! Keep it up the great job!! I haven't been on for a bit, here are a few shoots I have been working on....criticism welcome  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 9 2010, 10:16 PM~19031201
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Nov 10 2010, 06:24 AM~19030692
> *GOOD SHOTS MANDO!
> DONT KNOW IF I POSTED THIS A WHILE BACK OR NOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

One from my bridal session at the junkyard!

t


----------



## MsDani

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 10 2010, 12:16 AM~19031201
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man, you have some great pictures, the flake comes out really bright. :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 10 2010, 11:24 AM~19034010
> *Man, you have some great pictures, the flake comes out really bright. :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you


----------



## BigMandoAZ

x2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Affiliated_Lady

a few pictures i took for a friends clothing line

The OtherSide clothing
Photographer, Andi - ChromePhotography.net


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 6 2010, 03:53 PM~19002583
> *I got some new stuff coming up.......I was up all night :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Badass


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 7 2010, 04:36 PM~19009623
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

email me your physical address if you are in the area and would like to come out.

[email protected]


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Nov 9 2010, 10:33 PM~19030782
> *Everyone is postin up some great pics!! Keep it up the great job!! I haven't been on for a bit, here are a few shoots I have been working on....criticism welcome  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Nov 10 2010, 11:24 AM~19034010
> *Man, you have some great pictures, the flake comes out really bright. :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 9 2010, 11:16 PM~19031201
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great pic, badass ride


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 8 2010, 07:34 PM~19020196
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


----------



## LD0GG

New Lens :biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

another two from my Junkyard Bridal session


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Nov 10 2010, 12:19 PM~19033976
> *One from my bridal session at the junkyard!
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That picture is sick!! :0


----------



## NotStock Photo

Well I made it to Cali in the van after SEMA, ad went to the Bob's Big Boy cruise last night it was well worth the drive from where I was staying in Corona just to see Mr.Cartoons 58.









like this guys parking job next to the van









sad part is they went out the passenger door and dinged this truck pretty hard


----------



## eiriksmil

I wonder if any photographers could help me out here.. I moved into a new apartment pretty recently and want some art on my walls.. I am not interested in regular art; I am interested in one of these photos:














































My suggestion; I could Paypal you some money and you could send me a high resolution original without any watermarks, so I can have it printed out locally, framed and hung up on my wall  I would not publish any original or claim it was my own work - or my own car.

Could someone help me out?


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by eiriksmil_@Nov 11 2010, 02:01 PM~19043826
> *I wonder if any photographers could help me out here.. I moved into a new apartment pretty recently and want some art on my walls.. I am not interested in regular art; I am interested in one of these photos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My suggestion; I could Paypal you some money and you could send me a high resolution original without any watermarks, so I can have it printed out locally, framed and hung up on my wall  I would not publish any original or claim it was my own work - or my own car.
> 
> Could someone help me out?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## eiriksmil

PM replied Sir


----------



## mr.fisheye

*MY LATEST FROM SUNDAY....JUST A WARM UP SHOOT...HADENT SHOT IN A WHILE.! LET ME KNOW WHAT U GUYS THINK*


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON+Nov 5 2010, 03:19 AM~18992216-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2010, 11:33 AM~18994656
> *So for those of you that aren't on facebook, here are some of the FLASHBOX Photography Images of the Day that I have been posting lately. Some of these I have already posted on LIL but just keeping everyone in the loop. Everyone have a productive weekend.
> 
> - tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by NotStock [email protected] 7 2010, 11:16 AM~19007583
> *Sorry I havent posted in a bit, but we have been busy getting the beater ready for SEMA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 11:51 PM~19013664
> *From the Majestics Picnic and Hop 110710:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigMandoAZ_@Nov 8 2010, 03:58 PM~19018262
> *Whats up Photogs! First off! A lot of great work in here as always! Keep up the great work!
> 
> As a lot of you know I have not been shooting a lot. Well there is a reason but I'll keep that to myself! LOL. I also felt I needed to just put my camera away for a minute and relax. I did, the eyes are fresh, the mind is clear and, Im ready for anything! I pulled the camera back out and got to work! Here are a few pics from the Majestics Picnic. Just a few, Ill be posting up some more soon!  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Much love and respect to all.
> 
> BigMando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*GOT.....DAM......... YOU MOFO ARE TOO BAD ASS!!!!! 
IM YOUR GUYS GROUPE!!!!*

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Alex U Faka

ttt


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 12 2010, 12:26 AM~19049473
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 12 2010, 01:26 AM~19049473
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 11 2010, 05:00 PM~19045063
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great pics Mr. Fisheye!! This one is my favorite.... :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by NotStock Photo_@Nov 11 2010, 01:33 PM~19043672
> *Well I made it to Cali in the van after SEMA, ad went to the Bob's Big Boy cruise last night it was well worth the drive from where I was staying in Corona just to see Mr.Cartoons 58.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like this guys parking job next to the van
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sad part is they went out the passenger door and dinged this truck pretty hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! How long you in town for?


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 11 2010, 04:59 PM~19045047
> *MY LATEST FROM SUNDAY....JUST A WARM UP SHOOT...HADENT SHOT IN A WHILE.! LET ME KNOW WHAT U GUYS THINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work my friend! Still come to Cali?! :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Nov 11 2010, 10:48 AM~19042566
> *another two from my Junkyard Bridal session
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work as always Tony!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Nov 9 2010, 10:33 PM~19030782
> *Everyone is postin up some great pics!! Keep it up the great job!! I haven't been on for a bit, here are a few shoots I have been working on....criticism welcome  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work Sara!


----------



## MAAANDO

New lens came into the mail today. Had to step my game up. :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 12 2010, 12:26 PM~19052306
> *New lens came into the mail today. Had to step my game up. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! I'm trying to decide between the 24-70 and the 14-24.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 12 2010, 11:26 AM~19052306
> *New lens came into the mail today. Had to step my game up. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats whats up


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 12 2010, 04:01 PM~19052560
> *Nice! I'm trying to decide between the 24-70 and the 14-24.
> *


Well you have the 17-55 right? do you still have your D300? If you do and you are not going to upgrade then I would stay with the 17-55. Remember on these DX camera's there is a 1.5x crop factor which means that the 14-24mm is actually, 21-36mm. Technically all you are losing is 6mm by buying the 14-24. And since it is a FX lens you will have some vignetting on the corners. But, if you are going with an FX camera, I say get the 14-24 if you are going for wide angles. Personally and professionally, the 24-70mm is probably the best lens made for NIKON. Hope this helps.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 12 2010, 01:39 PM~19052822
> *Well you have the 17-55 right? do you still have your D300? If you do and you are not going to upgrade then I would stay with the 17-55. Remember on these DX camera's there is a 1.5x crop factor which means that the 14-24mm is actually, 21-36mm. Technically all you are losing is 6mm by buying the 14-24. And since it is a FX lens you will have some vignetting on the corners. But, if you are going with an FX camera, I say get the 14-24 if you are going for wide angles. Personally and professionally, the 24-70mm is probably the best lens made for NIKON. Hope this helps.
> *


I still have the 15-55 and the D300 but I am upgrading to D3S hence the decision. I'll probably go with the 24-70 first and 14-24 later.


----------



## nobueno

January issue out now!


----------



## NINJA

Dabbled a little today with some editing for the first time, Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## NINJA




----------



## NINJA




----------



## Alex U Faka

ttt


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON

Dream on was on set last night!!!!


----------



## wence

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 13 2010, 10:28 PM~19062630
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's a bad ass shot.. :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by wence_@Nov 14 2010, 01:17 AM~19063501
> *that's a bad ass shot.. :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro!!!!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 13 2010, 10:23 PM~19062952
> *Dream on was on set last night!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 12 2010, 07:50 PM~19055400
> *January issue out now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## datdude-oc

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Oct 31 2010, 09:02 PM~18954764
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like that shot


----------



## DREAM ON

:cheesy:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 14 2010, 04:56 PM~19065974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


Nice shot !!!!!!


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 14 2010, 03:41 PM~19066530
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 14 2010, 02:56 PM~19065974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


Sick!


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 13 2010, 11:23 PM~19062952
> *Dream on was on set last night!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What was goin on???


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 14 2010, 02:56 PM~19065974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *



Bad ass shot man


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Nov 14 2010, 07:48 PM~19068026
> *What was goin on???
> *


Working....... :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 14 2010, 08:01 PM~19068179
> *Working....... :biggrin:
> *


Tony, was that for Southland?


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 14 2010, 10:13 PM~19069459
> *Tony, was that for Southland?
> *


Yes......


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 14 2010, 10:22 PM~19069522
> *Yes......
> *


Nice! I could not make any of the shooting days...


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 14 2010, 10:32 PM~19069607
> *Nice! I could not make any of the shooting days...
> *


----------



## DREAM ON

It doesn't get any better then this!!!!!! :0


----------



## Twotonz

a few of my shots from Japan









some straight out ballerz


----------



## Twotonz

getting some Coronas









one of the clubs had the Mexican flag up









West Side Mofokers!!!


----------



## nobueno

A couple from this weekend.


----------



## Ecalderon

Beautiful work everyone.



TTT


----------



## NIMSTER64

great work.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 15 2010, 09:19 AM~19071653
> *Beautiful work everyone.
> TTT
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Alex U Faka

> getting some Coronas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:_* NICE*_ :biggrin:


----------



## Stradale

These are film that I chemically developed and printed in a darkroom myself. SLR



















Here is some digital.



















I'm sending this off to Parliament in Nassau, Bahamas as a gift window matted and framed. I'm hoping the glass doesn't break, but I think I might have the image sent off and then framed in Nassau just to be safe.


----------



## SouthsideLife




----------



## SouthsideLife

Ok guys and gals. I need y'alls input on these photos...

Do you think everything in the background is too distracting? I was told it was from another photographer and I really didn't think about it when I was shooting because I liked that area and wanted to shoot there. This other photographer said I should have used a shallower depth of field to blur the background. Again, I usually LOVE shallow depth of field in my photos, but in these, I wanted the background to be part of the photo as well. I don't mind anybody to critique my photos. I am always looking to better my photos in every way I can, but does it matter if I wanted them in this particular way? 

Give me your .02 please!! 

Thanks!


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 11 2010, 06:59 PM~19045047
> *MY LATEST FROM SUNDAY....JUST A WARM UP SHOOT...HADENT SHOT IN A WHILE.! LET ME KNOW WHAT U GUYS THINK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice! And oh how I love PMM girls!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 15 2010, 04:44 PM~19075240
> *Ok guys and gals. I need y'alls input on these photos...
> 
> Do you think everything in the background is too distracting? I was told it was from another photographer and I really didn't think about it when I was shooting because I liked that area and wanted to shoot there. This other photographer said I should have used a shallower depth of field to blur the background. Again, I usually LOVE shallow depth of field in my photos, but in these, I wanted the background to be part of the photo as well. I don't mind anybody to critique my photos. I am always looking to better my photos in every way I can, but does it matter if I wanted them in this particular way?
> 
> Give me your .02 please!!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Honestly bro in my opinion its hard to say right or wrong. to me they are great photos. i do think so of them would have looked a lil better with a distorted background. but truthful that shouldnt be the focus when looking at the pictures. to me i see nice crisp clean photos and a nice looking model and a nice back ground to shoot. combined i think they are great photos.

what is your gear? im sorry if you have already answered this question


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 15 2010, 07:59 PM~19075923
> *Honestly bro in my opinion its hard to say right or wrong. to me they are great photos. i do think so of them would have looked a lil better with a distorted background. but truthful that shouldnt be the focus when looking at the pictures. to me i see nice crisp clean photos and a nice looking model and a nice back ground to shoot. combined i think they are great photos.
> 
> what is your gear? im sorry if you have already answered this question
> *



Thanks bro! I appreciate it!

On this shoot I shot with my Nikon D300s. Lenses were a 17-55 f/2.8 Tamron and 10.5 f/2.8 Fishy. I used 2 SB-600s. One with a beauty dish (I made myself :biggrin: ) and an umbrella and the other flash was used as a hard light.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Whats up fellas! Funny video I found of me getting up close with this hopper! Im shooting from low angel head on with this cutlass! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 15 2010, 04:51 PM~19075297
> *Nice! And oh how I love PMM girls!
> *


x2 like likey :biggrin: lol


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 14 2010, 02:56 PM~19065974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 14 2010, 02:56 PM~19065974
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


Badass bro!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 15 2010, 03:15 AM~19070737
> *a few of my shots from Japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some straight out ballerz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They borrowed my rides when they went out for a cruise! If I had known your were going I would of gave you they keys to my loft! :cheesy: :cheesy: lol jk

Pics look goo0d homie! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 12 2010, 12:26 PM~19052306
> *New lens came into the mail today. Had to step my game up. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 15 2010, 09:01 PM~19076465
> *Whats up fellas! Funny video I found of me getting up close with this hopper! Im shooting from low angel head on with this cutlass!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Brave man!!!


----------



## Stradale

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Nov 15 2010, 05:44 PM~19075240
> *Ok guys and gals. I need y'alls input on these photos...
> 
> Do you think everything in the background is too distracting? I was told it was from another photographer and I really didn't think about it when I was shooting because I liked that area and wanted to shoot there. This other photographer said I should have used a shallower depth of field to blur the background. Again, I usually LOVE shallow depth of field in my photos, but in these, I wanted the background to be part of the photo as well. I don't mind anybody to critique my photos. I am always looking to better my photos in every way I can, but does it matter if I wanted them in this particular way?
> 
> Give me your .02 please!!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



They are crisp, quite nice. The way I see it from yours and his perspective, I think the 2nd and 4th photos still give you some info while keeping your real focus on the subject. Either is good though. I think too many people shoot wide open too often. 2nd and 4th pic is where I think it works best FOR ME. With that in mind, I think the last ones DOF is great. With that in mind, screw what other people think, do what you want but just make it work!

Pics of beauty dish? :biggrin:


----------



## Stradale

BTW, the model has a real interesting look. Latina?


----------



## Alex U Faka

:0


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by Stradale_@Nov 15 2010, 09:37 PM~19076789
> *BTW, the model has a real interesting look. Latina?
> *



You know, I don't really know! I met her on ModelMayhem. Her ethnicity says "Other". LOL..Her last name is Solis though. So...I think Latina. 

Thanks btw for the response!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife+Nov 15 2010, 06:12 PM~19076025-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bro! I appreciate it!
> 
> On this shoot I shot with my Nikon D300s. Lenses were a 17-55 f/2.8 Tamron and 10.5 f/2.8 Fishy. I used 2 SB-600s. One with a beauty dish (I made myself  :biggrin: ) and an umbrella and the other flash was used as a hard light.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice!!! I'd love to see the beauty dish. i mostly shoot with my Westcott Apollos and SB-800s.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Stradale_@Nov 15 2010, 07:36 PM~19076772
> *They are crisp, quite nice. The way I see it from yours and his perspective, I think the 2nd and 4th photos still give you some info while keeping your real focus on the subject. Either is good though.  I think too many people shoot wide open too often. 2nd and 4th pic is where I think it works best FOR ME. With that in mind, I think the last ones DOF is great.  With that in mind, screw what other people think, do what you want but just make it work!
> 
> Pics of beauty dish?  :biggrin:
> *


Agree!!

Whats funny to me is now a days there are so many photographers that are quick to knock your work. you got the ones on their high horse who will spend all their time tryna find things wrong in your photo instead of looking at the photo for what it is. in all of the reading ive done when getting into photography and all the photographers ive talked to over the years. ive yet to come across 1 book or 1 photographer who says a photo has to be taken a certain way to be a great photo. as matter of a fact they say to have your OWN style and to shoot what YOU feel looks good and what YOU like. Which is why it amazes me that these big shots would have the nerve to look down on others that are doing what they like. So If you chose to leave out the DOF in your photos, so be it! if a photographer likes a certain shot thats slightly under exposed or over exposed... so be it! If everyone followed these so called "laws of photography" these big shots like to refer to all the time. then everyones photos would all look the same.

throw the rule book out the window and do your thang!


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 16 2010, 09:43 AM~19081210
> *Nice!!! I'd love to see the beauty dish. i mostly shoot with my Westcott Apollos and SB-800s.
> Agree!!
> throw the rule book out the window and do your thang!
> *


Couldn't had said it better my self...... 

what's up nasty :wave:


Badas shots flaco :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Nov 15 2010, 10:21 PM~19076629-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's up Brother? :wave:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Nasty_@Nov 16 2010, 11:43 AM~19081210
> *Nice!!! I'd love to see the beauty dish. i mostly shoot with my Westcott Apollos and SB-800s.
> Agree!!
> 
> Whats funny to me is now a days there are so many photographers that are quick to knock your work. you got the ones on their high horse who will spend all their time tryna find things wrong in your photo instead of looking at the photo for what it is. in all of the reading ive done when getting into photography and all the photographers ive talked to over the years. ive yet to come across 1 book or 1 photographer who says a photo has to be taken a certain way to be a great photo. as matter of a fact they say to have your OWN style and to shoot what YOU feel looks good and what YOU like. Which is why it amazes me that these big shots would have the nerve to look down on others that are doing what they like. So If you chose to leave out the DOF in your photos, so be it! if a photographer likes a certain shot thats slightly under exposed or over exposed... so be it! If everyone followed these so called "laws of photography" these big shots like to refer to all the time. then everyones photos would all look the same.
> 
> throw the rule book out the window and do your thang!
> *


Great post! :thumbsup:



> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 16 2010, 11:53 AM~19081264
> *Couldn't had said it better my self......
> 
> what's up nasty :wave:
> Badas shots flaco  :thumbsup:
> *


Whats up Ed? How you been brother? 

Great stuff Flaco! Love the lighting.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 16 2010, 08:53 AM~19081264
> *Couldn't had said it better my self......
> 
> what's up nasty :wave:
> Badas shots flaco  :thumbsup:
> *


Not much bro, just chillin and helping my friend out with her online clothing store. its been a lot of working doing these shoots for the site and taking pics of the products. but its rewarding seeing it all come together


----------



## MAAANDO

Some shots I took last night of the wife. 

Strobist Info:
Nikon D300s, Nikon 24-70, AB800 with Beauty Dish & 30 degree grid, SB-900 w/Orange Gel behind the wife fired thru Cybersyncs.


















This one was me fiddling with the lights.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 16 2010, 10:38 AM~19081939
> *Some shots I took last night of the wife.
> 
> Strobist Info:
> Nikon D300s, Nikon 24-70, AB800 with Beauty Dish & 30 degree grid, SB-900 w/Orange Gel behind the wife fired thru Cybersyncs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one was me fiddling with the lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY NICE BRO


----------



## LD0GG

New shot with my ultra wide 10-22mm


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Nasty+Nov 16 2010, 02:18 PM~19082186-->
> 
> 
> 
> VERY NICE BRO
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks man! :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LD0GG_@Nov 16 2010, 02:20 PM~19082204
> *New shot with my ultra wide 10-22mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shot. Who makes this lens?


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 16 2010, 12:45 PM~19082902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got any detail shots of that 59 elco :biggrin:


----------



## LD0GG

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 16 2010, 02:38 PM~19082343
> *Thanks man! :thumbsup:
> Nice shot. Who makes this lens?
> *


Canon EF-S


----------



## 816rider

my daughter has been buggin me to buy here an expensive cam...im lookin to pay only around 400 though...what could i get used for about 400? any suggestions would help...then i could check out my local craigslist and see what i come up with... :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Nov 16 2010, 05:10 PM~19083572
> *my daughter has been buggin me to buy here an expensive cam...im lookin to pay only around 400 though...what could i get used for about 400? any suggestions would help...then i could check out my local craigslist and see what i come up with... :biggrin:
> *


Im selling a D60 Kit for $500. Has about 400 exposures. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## LD0GG

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Nov 16 2010, 05:10 PM~19083572
> *my daughter has been buggin me to buy here an expensive cam...im lookin to pay only around 400 though...what could i get used for about 400? any suggestions would help...then i could check out my local craigslist and see what i come up with... :biggrin:
> *


http://slickdeals.net/permadeal/41765/cano...-58mm-uv-filter

Deal today on amazon. Same Camera i use

I would check ebay too get her a Nikon or Canon.


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 16 2010, 01:12 PM~19083123
> *got any detail shots of that 59 elco :biggrin:
> *


Yes I do..... :biggrin: 

How you doing?


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 16 2010, 11:45 AM~19082902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 16 2010, 05:27 PM~19085340
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dog, your pix have been killin it man...keep it up! yo do me a favor, get me some pix of mr cartoons 62 rag that silver one, interor for sure...my homie hasnt seen it i told him i loved that interior! thanks dogg


----------



## bigtroubles1

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Nov 16 2010, 03:10 PM~19083572
> *my daughter has been buggin me to buy here an expensive cam...im lookin to pay only around 400 though...what could i get used for about 400? any suggestions would help...then i could check out my local craigslist and see what i come up with... :biggrin:
> *


fucc all that ese, walmart and photobucket


----------



## Alex U Faka

BUMB


----------



## 72 kutty

From a shoot last weekend for the car owner...


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Nov 16 2010, 06:15 PM~19085867
> *Dog, your pix have been killin it man...keep it up! yo do me a favor, get me some pix of mr cartoons 62 rag that silver one, interor for sure...my homie hasnt seen it i told him i loved that interior! thanks dogg
> *


Thanks for the props mr.fisheye I try . Sure I will look for some.


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 15 2010, 10:01 PM~19076465
> *Whats up fellas! Funny video I found of me getting up close with this hopper! Im shooting from low angel head on with this cutlass!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now where's the shot from it :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Nasty

more pics....







































:dunno:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 16 2010, 09:46 PM~19088186
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## nobueno

Great work everyone! Here's a couple outtakes from the January issue.


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 17 2010, 02:03 PM~19093443
> *Great work everyone! Here's a couple outtakes from the January issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!!!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 17 2010, 02:03 PM~19093443
> *Great work everyone! Here's a couple outtakes from the January issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 16 2010, 12:45 PM~19082902
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Nice


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 16 2010, 10:43 AM~19081210
> *Nice!!! I'd love to see the beauty dish. i mostly shoot with my Westcott Apollos and SB-800s.
> Agree!!
> 
> Whats funny to me is now a days there are so many photographers that are quick to knock your work. you got the ones on their high horse who will spend all their time tryna find things wrong in your photo instead of looking at the photo for what it is. in all of the reading ive done when getting into photography and all the photographers ive talked to over the years. ive yet to come across 1 book or 1 photographer who says a photo has to be taken a certain way to be a great photo. as matter of a fact they say to have your OWN style and to shoot what YOU feel looks good and what YOU like. Which is why it amazes me that these big shots would have the nerve to look down on others that are doing what they like. So If you chose to leave out the DOF in your photos, so be it! if a photographer likes a certain shot thats slightly under exposed or over exposed... so be it! If everyone followed these so called "laws of photography" these big shots like to refer to all the time. then everyones photos would all look the same.
> 
> throw the rule book out the window and do your thang!
> *



Thanks a lot bro! Well said! I'll get some pics of the beauty dish I made. I got the directions on making it through www.DIYPhotography.net


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 16 2010, 10:53 AM~19081264
> *Couldn't had said it better my self......
> 
> what's up nasty :wave:
> Badas shots flaco  :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS!!


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 16 2010, 11:00 AM~19081299
> *What's up Brother? :wave:
> Great post! :thumbsup:
> Whats up Ed? How you been brother?
> 
> Great stuff Flaco! Love the lighting.
> *



THANKS!!!


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 17 2010, 01:03 PM~19093443
> *Great work everyone! Here's a couple outtakes from the January issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 17 2010, 02:03 PM~19093443
> *Great work everyone! Here's a couple outtakes from the January issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 16 2010, 07:24 PM~19086473
> *From a shoot last weekend for the car owner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 17 2010, 12:17 AM~19089642
> *more pics....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DrasticNYC




----------



## DrasticNYC




----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC+Nov 17 2010, 09:01 PM~19097254-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DrasticNYC_@Nov 17 2010, 09:04 PM~19097285
> *
> *



Lovin both of these man, nice work!


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

TTT! for all the photographers :biggrin:


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Nov 17 2010, 08:01 PM~19097254
> *
> *


!!!SICK!!!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Nov 17 2010, 08:42 PM~19097054
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty+Nov 16 2010, 07:24 PM~19086473-->
> 
> 
> 
> From a shoot last weekend for the car owner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 09:46 PM~19088186
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Nasty_@Nov 17 2010, 12:17 AM~19089642
> *more pics....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> *


Great work guys!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 18 2010, 09:30 AM~19100675
> *Great work guys!
> *


Thanks Jae


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 17 2010, 05:38 PM~19095151
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Yastuvo

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 18 2010, 01:06 PM~19102032
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Diffrent, Very Nice!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Nov 18 2010, 12:11 PM~19102080
> *Diffrent, Very Nice!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thank's


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 18 2010, 12:06 PM~19102032
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats Badass


----------



## Yastuvo




----------



## LD0GG

Do any of you guys use polarizers or nd filters at all when shooting?


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Nov 18 2010, 02:22 PM~19102987
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Nov 18 2010, 02:41 PM~19103123
> *Do any of you guys use polarizers or nd filters at all when shooting?
> *


i do sometimes. polarizer and soft focus


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Yastuvo

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 18 2010, 03:42 PM~19103135
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka

:biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

Media Day @ The LA Auto Show.


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 18 2010, 10:51 PM~19107581
> *Media Day @ The LA Auto Show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's sick!!!!


----------



## Alex U Faka

:biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 18 2010, 10:52 PM~19108104
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESCHOELAID

finally got my computer back!!!


----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 19 2010, 12:52 AM~19108104
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Well done!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Here are some I am currently editing. 

- tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID+Nov 19 2010, 02:47 AM~19108439-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally got my computer back!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool shot Eschoelaid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 10:15 AM~19109822
> *Well done!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> <!--QuoteBegin-tonyvaladez.com_@Nov 19 2010, 10:18 AM~19109854
> *Here are some I am currently editing.
> 
> - tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Always good to see your work Tony :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Nov 19 2010, 10:23 AM~19109884
> *Cool shot Eschoelaid
> x2
> Always good to see your work Tony  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks Ecalderon, and everyone please do not forget to vote for your boy here if you have not already, deadline is coming up in a few weeks so please cast in your votes and comments, the link is below to vote. For those of you that have already voted, thank you with all sincerity and everyone have a great and productive weekend.

- tony valadez




I have been nominated best photographer in the Dallas/Ft. Worth area again. Please cast
your vote and comments in today!!!! Voting closes December 18th.

http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383


----------



## Alex U Faka

TTT


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

HELLO EVERY ONE IVE BEEN WAITING TO POST IN THIS TOPIC FOR ALONG TIME 

WHEN I MOVED OUT TO L.A. FROM TX I USED TO TAKE TONS OF PICS AND VIDEOS BUT GOT INTO THE WHEEL BIZZ AND GOT OVER WELMED 

WELL I FINALLY HAVE THE TIME TO DO WHAT I USED TO DO AND LOVE PICS AND VIDEO AND I GOT MY NEW TOY TODAY 

ANY POINTERS OR ADVICE WOULD BE REALLY GREAT THANKS


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Nov 19 2010, 04:38 PM~19113395
> *HELLO EVERY ONE  IVE BEEN WAITING TO POST IN  THIS TOPIC FOR ALONG TIME
> 
> WHEN I MOVED OUT TO L.A. FROM TX I USED TO TAKE TONS OF PICS AND VIDEOS BUT GOT INTO THE WHEEL BIZZ AND GOT OVER WELMED
> 
> WELL I FINALLY HAVE THE TIME TO DO WHAT I USED TO DO AND LOVE PICS AND VIDEO AND I GOT MY NEW TOY TODAY
> 
> ANY POINTERS OR ADVICE WOULD BE REALLY GREAT THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Watch the video that came with it. sounds gay, but it has lot's of great hints on the focus and exposure settings to do cool effects.


----------



## Marsellus

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63+Nov 19 2010, 05:38 PM~19113395-->
> 
> 
> 
> HELLO EVERY ONE  IVE BEEN WAITING TO POST IN  THIS TOPIC FOR ALONG TIME
> 
> WHEN I MOVED OUT TO L.A. FROM TX I USED TO TAKE TONS OF PICS AND VIDEOS BUT GOT INTO THE WHEEL BIZZ AND GOT OVER WELMED
> 
> WELL I FINALLY HAVE THE TIME TO DO WHAT I USED TO DO AND LOVE PICS AND VIDEO AND I GOT MY NEW TOY TODAY
> 
> ANY POINTERS OR ADVICE WOULD BE REALLY GREAT THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1st pointer i give is to stay outa this topic mayne,, too many big headz here!!!!! :0 :0 primadona muthafuggaz. :biggrin: only a couple are koo man like topdog kutty volo tony n chairman.   that dude mxcn n some of u other need ta get off the hi horse!!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tonyvaladez.com_@Nov 19 2010, 09:18 AM~19109854
> *Here are some I am currently editing.
> 
> - tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey tone, u kool n all but why u gotta post so much of ur stuff? we get the point man and why all non low rida stuff in this topik? this is LOWRIDER GENERAL. u do good work man,, but post it in non-car photography

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425089

keep it all low ridez   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :werd: :yes: :h5: 

my .02


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by Sin Sixty_@Nov 19 2010, 05:57 PM~19113513
> *Watch the video that came with it.  sounds gay, but it has lot's of great hints on the focus and exposure settings to do cool effects.
> *


WILL DO :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Marsellus_@Nov 19 2010, 06:05 PM~19113589
> *1st pointer i give is to stay outa this topic mayne,, too many big headz here!!!!!  :0  :0 primadona muthafuggaz.  :biggrin: only a couple are koo man like topdog kutty volo tony n chairman.     that dude mxcn n some of u other need ta get off the hi horse!!!!!
> hey tone, u kool n all but why u gotta post so much of ur stuff? we get the point man and why all non low rida stuff in this topik? this is LOWRIDER GENERAL. u do good work man,, but post it in non-car photography
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425089
> 
> keep it all low ridez        :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :werd:  :yes:  :h5:
> 
> my .02
> *


Haha....high horse. Going to have to ask the mode who this really is. Just need to cross check IP addresses. 


---

Also, this topic is about photography. So that can include whatever given subject someone might be shooting. It doesn't necessarily have to deal with cars or the lowrider scene or any specific scene.

The initial intension of this topic was simply to discuss photography at whatever level. Anything from equipment, techniques or the business of it. 

So for anyone to come on here and try to tell someone not to post there photos in this topic, just doesn't seem right. Especially if you're not a contributor to the topic.

And if you want to bash on anyone. You should probably keep that in the Off-Topic section of this forum. 

Just a thought. Ultimately, you're going to do what you please. But that's all on you.


----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Marsellus_@Nov 19 2010, 07:05 PM~19113589
> *1st pointer i give is to stay outa this topic mayne,, too many big headz here!!!!!  :0  :0 primadona muthafuggaz.  :biggrin: only a couple are koo man like topdog kutty volo tony n chairman.     that dude mxcn n some of u other need ta get off the hi horse!!!!!
> hey tone, u kool n all but why u gotta post so much of ur stuff? we get the point man and why all non low rida stuff in this topik? this is LOWRIDER GENERAL. u do good work man,, but post it in non-car photography
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425089
> 
> keep it all low ridez        :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :werd:  :yes:  :h5:
> 
> my .02
> *


Marsellus -

First and foremost welcome to layitlow and more importantly to this topic, which is revolving around photography. I invite you to take an hour out of your schedule and please view this topic from beginning to end. You will notice that this particular topic was initially created for photographers and those interested in the subject or wanting to learn from it. You will also notice everything being posted on here from landscapes, to weddings, from quinceneras to models, from pet shooters to car shows and everything else that your personal interest may desire. I for one believe that I have posted a little bit of everything and have even posted a lot of the technical aspects of some of my shoots to enrich the knowledge of those that are wanting to expand their photography interest and desires. I have been published in many lowriding publications over the years and believe that I am still as humble as the day that I began. I can not speak for everyone else on here but let me take this opportunity to apologize to you personally if I have come across as one that is as you say on a "hi horse".

When I first decided to join Layitlow, I did not want to join under an alias of any kind and that is why both my first and last name is my screen name and below is my contact information if you or anyone ever wishes to contact me directly as some of you have exercised that and will always welcome it. Hustle Harder 63 was simply asking for some direction on how to gain some knowledge and/or insight on how to use his new camera to the best of its abilities. I for one found it totally disrespectful to him by posting the derogatory comment you posted and by no fault of his, discouraging him to further seek knowledge on this very topic entitled "photography".

It is one thing to give your constructive criticism on someone's style or technical stand points of his or her images that they are producing and totally the opposite to completely have a lack of respect for your fellow photographer that is seeking knowledge to better him or her self in their hobby or profession. I have seen some good and bad photography on here but being that we are a conglomerate group from novice to professionals, that is expected. I'm sorry that you feel that I post too many images, but if I personally have sparked an idea, whether it be technical or creative, in someone's mind on this forum from one or some of the images that I have posted, then I have done good by my part. 

I believe that you owe Hustle Harder 63 an apology and please feel free to email me directly or call me to refrain from putting anything else negative on this forum.

Thank you and those are my .02

- tony valadez
[email protected]
www.tonyvaladez.com
214-392-5691


----------



## My95Fleety

:0 this is the first time I ever see some type of negativity in this topic. I personally enjoy looking at ALL types of pictures on here from EVERYONE.!

For the most part everyone on here seems to be really cool. Never met anyone personally. 
Once I was told my pics where just snap shots! lol kinda bumed me out cause I felt like I tried. but it was the truth so I just try harder and if feels good when the big photogs give you some props on a pic.

If it wasnt for this topic I probly wud have neer bought my DSLR. 

EVERYONE keep posting ALL kinds of pics!  :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Nov 19 2010, 09:44 PM~19115523
> *Marsellus -
> 
> First and foremost welcome to layitlow and more importantly to this topic, which is revolving around photography. I invite you to take an hour out of your schedule and please view this topic from beginning to end. You will notice that this particular topic was initially created for photographers and those interested in the subject or wanting to learn from it. You will also notice everything being posted on here from landscapes, to weddings, from quinceneras to models, from pet shooters to car shows and everything else that your personal interest may desire. I for one believe that I have posted a little bit of everything and have even posted a lot of the technical aspects of some of my shoots to enrich the knowledge of those that are wanting to expand their photography interest and desires. I have been published in many lowriding publications over the years and believe that I am still as humble as the day that I began. I can not speak for everyone else on here but let me take this opportunity to apologize to you personally if I have come across as one that is as you say on a "hi horse".
> 
> When I first decided to join Layitlow, I did not want to join under an alias of any kind and that is why both my first and last name is my screen name and below is my contact information if you or anyone ever wishes to contact me directly as some of you have exercised that and will always welcome it. Hustle Harder 63 was simply asking for some direction on how to gain some knowledge and/or insight on how to use his new camera to the best of its abilities. I for one found it totally disrespectful to him by posting the derogatory comment you posted and by no fault of his, discouraging him to further seek knowledge on this very topic entitled "photography".
> 
> It is one thing to give your constructive criticism on someone's style or technical stand points of his or her images that they are producing and totally the opposite to completely have a lack of respect for your fellow photographer that is seeking knowledge to better him or her self in their hobby or profession. I have seen some good and bad photography on here but being that we are a conglomerate group from novice to professionals, that is expected. I'm sorry that you feel that I post too many images, but if I personally have sparked an idea, whether it be technical or creative, in someone's mind on this forum from one or some of the images that I have posted, then I have done good by my part.
> 
> I believe that you owe Hustle Harder 63 an apology and please feel free to email me directly or call me to refrain from putting anything else negative on this forum.
> 
> Thank you and those are my .02
> 
> - tony valadez
> [email protected]
> www.tonyvaladez.com
> 214-392-5691
> *


You actually write rather well.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Nov 20 2010, 01:44 AM~19115523
> *Marsellus -
> 
> First and foremost welcome to layitlow and more importantly to this topic, which is revolving around photography. I invite you to take an hour out of your schedule and please view this topic from beginning to end. You will notice that this particular topic was initially created for photographers and those interested in the subject or wanting to learn from it. You will also notice everything being posted on here from landscapes, to weddings, from quinceneras to models, from pet shooters to car shows and everything else that your personal interest may desire. I for one believe that I have posted a little bit of everything and have even posted a lot of the technical aspects of some of my shoots to enrich the knowledge of those that are wanting to expand their photography interest and desires. I have been published in many lowriding publications over the years and believe that I am still as humble as the day that I began. I can not speak for everyone else on here but let me take this opportunity to apologize to you personally if I have come across as one that is as you say on a "hi horse".
> 
> When I first decided to join Layitlow, I did not want to join under an alias of any kind and that is why both my first and last name is my screen name and below is my contact information if you or anyone ever wishes to contact me directly as some of you have exercised that and will always welcome it. Hustle Harder 63 was simply asking for some direction on how to gain some knowledge and/or insight on how to use his new camera to the best of its abilities. I for one found it totally disrespectful to him by posting the derogatory comment you posted and by no fault of his, discouraging him to further seek knowledge on this very topic entitled "photography".
> 
> It is one thing to give your constructive criticism on someone's style or technical stand points of his or her images that they are producing and totally the opposite to completely have a lack of respect for your fellow photographer that is seeking knowledge to better him or her self in their hobby or profession. I have seen some good and bad photography on here but being that we are a conglomerate group from novice to professionals, that is expected. I'm sorry that you feel that I post too many images, but if I personally have sparked an idea, whether it be technical or creative, in someone's mind on this forum from one or some of the images that I have posted, then I have done good by my part.
> 
> I believe that you owe Hustle Harder 63 an apology and please feel free to email me directly or call me to refrain from putting anything else negative on this forum.
> 
> Thank you and those are my .02
> 
> - tony valadez
> [email protected]
> www.tonyvaladez.com
> 214-392-5691
> *


I completely agree with you Tony! It is sad that such negativity has come about in this forum from someone who contributes nothing. Just my .02. :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

i have felt a lil bummed out by this topic before.. like if a novice guy posts a pic and get no comment from the so called pros..what some of us are looking for is tips to help improve our photos or just pat on the back..but because we are not posting the best photos ever we are just overlooked..ive meet alot of the guys from this topic in person and all seem to be down to earth cool people...so no disrespect to any1 or the topic..i just figured while every1 was venting id join in.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Everyone has been real cool with me since I began posting in here a few years back! A lot of you have really helped me over the past couple of years and my photos have gotten a lot better do to that. Again thanks to all who have helped me, it is always much appreciated. 

My .02 cents! If you shoot pics dont shoot them to impress anyone in here! Shoot what *you* like plain and simple. If you need help or have questions just ask and show off your work. Thats what this thread is about.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 20 2010, 10:43 AM~19117529
> *i have felt a lil bummed out by this topic before.. like if a novice guy posts a pic and get no comment from the so called pros..what some of us are looking for is tips to help improve our photos or just pat on the back..but because we are not posting the best photos ever we are just overlooked..ive meet alot of the guys from this topic in person and all seem to be down to earth cool people...so no disrespect to any1 or the topic..i just figured while every1 was venting id join in.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Still never got my burritos! I was in Vegas 4 days and nothing! :angry: :angry: :angry: lol just kidding!


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 20 2010, 10:43 AM~19117529
> *i have felt a lil bummed out by this topic before.. like if a novice guy posts a pic and get no comment from the so called pros..what some of us are looking for is tips to help improve our photos or just pat on the back..but because we are not posting the best photos ever we are just overlooked..ive meet alot of the guys from this topic in person and all seem to be down to earth cool people...so no disrespect to any1 or the topic..i just figured while every1 was venting id join in.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: I know what you mean.  :biggrin:


----------



## LD0GG

Here's one from this weekend I like, this supposedly is the most haunted house in Cleveland.


----------



## TopDogg

Some ladies from a local Rat Rod show.


----------



## TopDogg

:biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg




----------



## TopDogg




----------



## MikeS

Havent been here in a while, alot of nice shots everybody !!!




> _Originally posted by Stradale_@Nov 15 2010, 11:09 PM~19074356
> *These are film that I chemically developed and printed in a darkroom myself. SLR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is some digital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sending this off to Parliament in Nassau, Bahamas as a gift window matted and framed. I'm hoping the glass doesn't break, but I think I might have the image sent off and then framed in Nassau just to be safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What black and white film did you use ? That second one looks awesome !!


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## JB602




----------



## GRS-HPR

TO WHOEVER IT WAS USING THE FLAKED LENS HOODS DO YOU GET MUCH REFLECLTION FROM GETING THEM DONE OR IS IT THE OUTER ONLY DONE PLEASE HIT ME UP A PM


----------



## LD0GG

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Nov 21 2010, 08:43 PM~19126906
> *TO WHOEVER IT WAS USING THE FLAKED LENS HOODS DO YOU GET MUCH REFLECLTION FROM GETING THEM DONE OR IS IT THE OUTER ONLY DONE PLEASE HIT ME UP A PM
> *


Im pretty sure they masked the inside on those.


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Nov 21 2010, 03:57 PM~19126515
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Nov 21 2010, 04:57 PM~19126515
> *
> *


FOR YOU FAM


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Nov 20 2010, 10:43 AM~19117529
> *i have felt a lil bummed out by this topic before.. like if a novice guy posts a pic and get no comment from the so called pros..what some of us are looking for is tips to help improve our photos or just pat on the back..but because we are not posting the best photos ever we are just overlooked..ive meet alot of the guys from this topic in person and all seem to be down to earth cool people...so no disrespect to any1 or the topic..i just figured while every1 was venting id join in.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


honestly bro, i have to agree with you. ive never been the type to complain or whine about anything. and personally i feel as tho if u dont like my work then coo, thats your opinion. but i have noticed the same. i dont post a whole lot in here because i dont really have a lot of time to shoot but when i do it does feel like most of the time it gets overlooked. and it aint even about bein a so called pro. i'll never say my work is better then anyones but i do find it funny how ill post a pic that i find to be a really good photo with nice lighting and ill have not 1 person comment on it. not even some of the people i know personally ( no disrespect or anything to you guys). Yet some one else that posts a lot will post a pic of a plaque with honestly nothing more then some tweaking in photoshop and everyone will comment about how great of a pic it is. ill get mad love on that pic on like facebook or myspace, but on here hardly anything. now again, its not like im lose'n sleep over it because im happy with the pics i take. but i think the wrong impression is being given to those who come in here and post that are not as advanced as some of you other cats or the ones that post all the time.

its just funny popeye because just the pther day i was thinkin the same thing and thinkin that pretty soon some of the newer guys aint going to want to post in here because of that.

thats just my 2 cents


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## BigMandoAZ

Everybody shots looking real good!


----------



## dcairns




----------



## JB602

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Nov 21 2010, 07:53 PM~19127939
> *FOR YOU FAM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: great photo......i love every one of them!....tell them all i'll see them friday! :biggrin:


----------



## ESCHOELAID

Whistler BC


----------



## ESCHOELAID

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Nov 20 2010, 11:26 PM~19122171
> *Here's one from this weekend I like, this supposedly is the most haunted house in Cleveland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thats sweet, got more pics?


----------



## JB602

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Nov 21 2010, 05:43 PM~19126906
> *TO WHOEVER IT WAS USING THE FLAKED LENS HOODS DO YOU GET MUCH REFLECLTION FROM GETING THEM DONE OR IS IT THE OUTER ONLY DONE PLEASE HIT ME UP A PM
> *



if this is what ur referring to mine's only painted on the outside.


----------



## DREAM ON

Here are some pics I took today.....just for fun!!!!!
"""" LOCOS 4 LIFE""""""












 











:cheesy: 










 

Keep posting up pics everyone great work!!!!


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 21 2010, 09:48 PM~19129007
> *Here are some pics I took today.....just for fun!!!!!
> """" LOCOS 4 LIFE""""""
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep posting up pics everyone great work!!!!
> *



All three of those are tight shots, nice work! I'm diggin the switch box pic!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Nov 21 2010, 05:43 PM~19126906
> *TO WHOEVER IT WAS USING THE FLAKED LENS HOODS DO YOU GET MUCH REFLECLTION FROM GETING THEM DONE OR IS IT THE OUTER ONLY DONE PLEASE HIT ME UP A PM
> *


Mine are only painted on the outside. Do not paint the inside.


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 21 2010, 10:16 PM~19129233
> *All three of those are tight shots, nice work! I'm diggin the switch box pic!
> *


Thanks 72 kutty....


----------



## Twotonz

Compliments on my photos are always great, its a good feeling to know that someone likes my work but I don't want to receive a compliment on one of my photos if the guy is only doing it to be nice or doing it so I return the favor because then that compliment has no meaning to it (at least in my honest opinion).....I want to receive a compliment on my photo ONLY if that person TRULY believes its a good photo.

I'v given compliments before on photos that newer guys have posted with a tip on what he could do to improve it but people have gotten butt hurt thinking im putting them down....when all im trying to do is give a tip to help out so now I stay away from giving tips unless someone ask me. I've met most of you guys and I like to believe that no matter what I've treated everyone No matter of their skill level like equals.

Now get out there and start shooting don't let little shit like that get to you guys....keep doing your thing and keep earning your strips in the Photography game, this topic should only be about the love of photography and the unity between all of us


----------



## GRS-HPR

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 22 2010, 02:48 PM~19129007
> *Here are some pics I took today.....just for fun!!!!!
> """" LOCOS 4 LIFE""""""
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep posting up pics everyone great work!!!!
> *


nice hdr images?


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

Here is what I been doing, a little mix


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 21 2010, 09:48 PM~19129007
> *Here are some pics I took today.....just for fun!!!!!
> """" LOCOS 4 LIFE""""""
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep posting up pics everyone great work!!!!
> *


badass shots bro! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Nov 22 2010, 12:51 AM~19130342
> *
> 
> 
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: nice :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Nov 20 2010, 11:26 PM~19122171
> *Here's one from this weekend I like, this supposedly is the most haunted house in Cleveland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice angle, this would look sick in b/w


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Nov 21 2010, 12:37 AM~19122553
> *Some ladies from a local Rat Rod show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice, bro! Was it the Ghouls show?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Couldnt sleep! :happysad:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Nov 21 2010, 10:39 PM~19128940
> *Whistler BC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



very nice


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stunning viejas!!!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 21 2010, 10:56 PM~19129576
> *Compliments on my photos are always great, its a good feeling to know that someone likes my work but I don't want to receive a compliment on one of my photos if the guy is only doing it to be nice or doing it so I return the favor because then that compliment has no meaning to it (at least in my honest opinion).....I want to receive a compliment on my photo ONLY if that person TRULY believes its a good photo.
> 
> I'v given compliments before on photos that newer guys have posted with a tip on what he could do to improve it but people have gotten butt hurt thinking im putting them down....when all im trying to do is give a tip to help out so now I stay away from giving tips unless someone ask me.  I've met most of you guys and I like to believe that no matter what I've treated everyone No matter of their skill level like equals.
> 
> Now get out there and start shooting don't let little shit like that get to you guys....keep doing your thing and keep earning your strips in the Photography game, this topic should only be about the love of photography and the unity between all of us
> *


I've been thinking of a way to respond and Twotonz said it all for me.


----------



## NIMSTER64

I love constructive criticism that's why I post on here so everyone can give me input and tell me and show me what I did wrong or right and help me improve my pics. So you guys know tear mine up and let me know what I need to do diffrent. I don't mind. also if anyone has presets for light room or photo shop and don't mind sharing them I would love to have them.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 22 2010, 12:56 AM~19129576
> *Compliments on my photos are always great, its a good feeling to know that someone likes my work but I don't want to receive a compliment on one of my photos if the guy is only doing it to be nice or doing it so I return the favor because then that compliment has no meaning to it (at least in my honest opinion).....I want to receive a compliment on my photo ONLY if that person TRULY believes its a good photo.
> 
> I'v given compliments before on photos that newer guys have posted with a tip on what he could do to improve it but people have gotten butt hurt thinking im putting them down....when all im trying to do is give a tip to help out so now I stay away from giving tips unless someone ask me.  I've met most of you guys and I like to believe that no matter what I've treated everyone No matter of their skill level like equals.
> 
> Now get out there and start shooting don't let little shit like that get to you guys....keep doing your thing and keep earning your strips in the Photography game, this topic should only be about the love of photography and the unity between all of us
> *


exactly. I rather some one tell me hey man you need to do this so your pic looks better. or change this or shoot this way. I love advice.


----------



## MAAANDO

My wife wanted to trash her dress because she figured we have 2 boys and she probably isnt going to hand down her dress to her future daughter in law. So we took her dress out for a little fun on Saturday to Jimbos (in miami) and Miami Marine Stadium (Also in miami) and met with a few photographers to trash this thing. These are only a few of the 600 or so images I captured. I hope you guys enjoy and sorry about the amount of pics.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 22 2010, 09:22 AM~19131841
> *My wife wanted to trash her dress because she figured we have 2 boys and she probably isnt going to hand down her dress to her future daughter in law. So we took her dress out for a little fun on Saturday to Jimbos (in miami) and Miami Marine Stadium (Also in miami) and met with a few photographers to trash this thing. These are only a few of the 600 or so images I captured. I hope you guys enjoy and sorry about the amount of pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship: badass and creative! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 22 2010, 12:34 PM~19131950
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship: badass and creative!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Mando! How you been brother?


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 22 2010, 10:22 AM~19131841
> *My wife wanted to trash her dress because she figured we have 2 boys and she probably isnt going to hand down her dress to her future daughter in law. So we took her dress out for a little fun on Saturday to Jimbos (in miami) and Miami Marine Stadium (Also in miami) and met with a few photographers to trash this thing. These are only a few of the 600 or so images I captured. I hope you guys enjoy and sorry about the amount of pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Beautiful work mando :worship: :thumbsup:


This one is just awesome bro


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 22 2010, 09:41 AM~19132037
> *Thanks Mando! How you been brother?
> *


real good bro. Just working and going to shows. :biggrin: How you been?


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon+Nov 22 2010, 01:04 PM~19132161-->
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful work mando  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> This one is just awesome bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Ed! You will like this one too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigMandoAZ_@Nov 22 2010, 01:17 PM~19132261
> *real good bro. Just working and going to shows.  :biggrin: How you been?
> *


Ive been good man. Just working on trying to be famous. :roflmao:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 22 2010, 10:22 AM~19131841
> *My wife wanted to trash her dress because she figured we have 2 boys and she probably isnt going to hand down her dress to her future daughter in law. So we took her dress out for a little fun on Saturday to Jimbos (in miami) and Miami Marine Stadium (Also in miami) and met with a few photographers to trash this thing. These are only a few of the 600 or so images I captured. I hope you guys enjoy and sorry about the amount of pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nicely done and good post work on some of them too. the location overall is bad ass too.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

shot in studio yesterday, something I hate with a passion but when it pays I'm in like sin, here is one from yesterday. Yes 17 queens!!

t


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Nov 22 2010, 02:52 PM~19132838
> *nicely done and good post work on some of them too. the location overall is bad ass too.
> *


Thanks Tony! I really appreciate the comments! Especially from someone with the knowledge and artistic eye as yourself! If you need a second shooter in FL let me know! :biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 22 2010, 12:58 PM~19132894
> *Thanks Tony! I really appreciate the comments! Especially from someone with the knowledge and artistic eye as yourself! If you need a second shooter in FL let me know! :biggrin:
> *



no problem MAAANDO, don't know when I'll be back in FL but I'll keep everyone posted. Last time I was there was last year in Naples and Miami.


t


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 22 2010, 04:30 AM~19130878
> *nice, bro! Was it the Ghouls show?
> *



Thanks Mando, and yes, the picture was taken at the Ghouls car show. 
I do have to say that those Ghouls guys were really courteous throughout the show. 
They had vendors, beer, food and alot of 50's style dressed ladies......all under 70 degree unclouded skies.

When are you heading to the southwest corner?


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 22 2010, 04:22 AM~19130862
> *badass shots bro!  :biggrin:
> *


Thank's  :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 18 2010, 05:30 PM~19104493
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 18 2010, 11:52 PM~19108104
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## Marsellus

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 21 2010, 08:00 PM~19128010
> *honestly bro, i have to agree with you. ive never been the type to complain or whine about anything. and personally i feel as tho if u dont like my work then coo, thats your opinion. but i have noticed the same. i dont post a whole lot in here because i dont really have a lot of time to shoot but when i do it does feel like most of the time it gets overlooked. and it aint even about bein a so called pro. i'll never say my work is better then anyones but i do find it funny how ill post a pic that i find to be a really good photo with nice lighting and ill have not 1 person comment on it. not even some of the people i know personally ( no disrespect or anything to you guys). Yet some one else that posts a lot will post a pic of a plaque with honestly nothing more then some tweaking in photoshop and everyone will comment about how great of a pic it is. ill get mad love on that pic on like facebook or myspace, but on here hardly anything. now again, its not like im lose'n sleep over it because im happy with the pics i take. but i think the wrong impression is being given to those who come in here and post that are not as advanced as some of you other cats or the ones that post all the time.
> 
> its just funny popeye because just the pther day i was thinkin the same thing and thinkin that pretty soon some of the newer guys aint going to want to post in here because of that.
> 
> thats just my 2 cents
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Nov 22 2010, 01:04 PM~19133409
> *Thanks Mando, and yes, the picture was taken at the Ghouls car show.
> I do have to say that those Ghouls guys were really courteous throughout the show.
> They had vendors, beer, food and alot of 50's style dressed ladies......all under 70 degree unclouded skies.
> 
> When are you heading to the southwest corner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ill be down for thanksgiving. Camera bag will be with me. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LD0GG

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Nov 22 2010, 12:42 AM~19128967
> *thats sweet, got more pics?
> *


Thanks, here's another. You can't get inside it's locked up.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 21 2010, 10:56 PM~19129576
> *Compliments on my photos are always great, its a good feeling to know that someone likes my work but I don't want to receive a compliment on one of my photos if the guy is only doing it to be nice or doing it so I return the favor because then that compliment has no meaning to it (at least in my honest opinion).....I want to receive a compliment on my photo ONLY if that person TRULY believes its a good photo.
> 
> I'v given compliments before on photos that newer guys have posted with a tip on what he could do to improve it but people have gotten butt hurt thinking im putting them down....when all im trying to do is give a tip to help out so now I stay away from giving tips unless someone ask me.  I've met most of you guys and I like to believe that no matter what I've treated everyone No matter of their skill level like equals.
> 
> Now get out there and start shooting don't let little shit like that get to you guys....keep doing your thing and keep earning your strips in the Photography game, this topic should only be about the love of photography and the unity between all of us
> *


x100000
I havent known how to respond either....I dont give tips unless asked just for the fact that some people dont like constructive critisim. also, cuz i dont feel im a Pro, im just a dude who LOVES photogrpahy and does what i do. 

as far as commenting....for me, i dont get in here all that often, but when i do...there are 10-15 pages of pix....its hard to breakdown eachone, i leave blanket comments like..."everyone is kicking ass, or keep up the wicked shots etc"....so no disrespect on my part, just a simple, i dont have time to comment on all pix i see....now if a pic stand out to me....ill comment....but just cause i like it. doesnt mean i dont like the other ones....but i like that one in particualr at the moment.


And remember, There are NO rules to photography......Make your own rules and styles. What oe man dont like....another man loves. Find what YOU like. Dont worry bout what anyone thinks. Remember and im sure i speak for any of us guys who have got published. We wouldnt be where we were if we worried bout what ANYONE though of our flix!

So EVERYONE keep kicking ass! you ALL are wicked in my eyes!!! ive learnd alot from everyone and i hope ive helped a few people as those before me have helped me! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Nov 22 2010, 07:09 PM~19135937
> *Thanks, here's another.  You can't get inside it's locked up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks like a kick ass place to shoot...


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

STILL JUST PLAYING AROUND


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Nov 19 2010, 11:44 PM~19115523
> *Marsellus -
> 
> First and foremost welcome to layitlow and more importantly to this topic, which is revolving around photography. I invite you to take an hour out of your schedule and please view this topic from beginning to end. You will notice that this particular topic was initially created for photographers and those interested in the subject or wanting to learn from it. You will also notice everything being posted on here from landscapes, to weddings, from quinceneras to models, from pet shooters to car shows and everything else that your personal interest may desire. I for one believe that I have posted a little bit of everything and have even posted a lot of the technical aspects of some of my shoots to enrich the knowledge of those that are wanting to expand their photography interest and desires. I have been published in many lowriding publications over the years and believe that I am still as humble as the day that I began. I can not speak for everyone else on here but let me take this opportunity to apologize to you personally if I have come across as one that is as you say on a "hi horse".
> 
> When I first decided to join Layitlow, I did not want to join under an alias of any kind and that is why both my first and last name is my screen name and below is my contact information if you or anyone ever wishes to contact me directly as some of you have exercised that and will always welcome it. Hustle Harder 63 was simply asking for some direction on how to gain some knowledge and/or insight on how to use his new camera to the best of its abilities. I for one found it totally disrespectful to him by posting the derogatory comment you posted and by no fault of his, discouraging him to further seek knowledge on this very topic entitled "photography".
> 
> It is one thing to give your constructive criticism on someone's style or technical stand points of his or her images that they are producing and totally the opposite to completely have a lack of respect for your fellow photographer that is seeking knowledge to better him or her self in their hobby or profession. I have seen some good and bad photography on here but being that we are a conglomerate group from novice to professionals, that is expected. I'm sorry that you feel that I post too many images, but if I personally have sparked an idea, whether it be technical or creative, in someone's mind on this forum from one or some of the images that I have posted, then I have done good by my part.
> 
> I believe that you owe Hustle Harder 63 an apology and please feel free to email me directly or call me to refrain from putting anything else negative on this forum.
> 
> Thank you and those are my .02
> 
> - tony valadez
> [email protected]
> www.tonyvaladez.com
> 214-392-5691
> *


You said it all Tony! I see negativity in other areas of this topic.. but I would never expect it here.... well said and well written.


----------



## ESCHOELAID




----------



## SUPREME69

AS MUCH AS I USE TO FREQUENT THIS SITE. SEEMS TO ME SOMEONE NEEDED TO MAKE A FAKE ACCOUNT TO TALK SMACK AND BE NEGATIVE. BUT WHO GIVES TWO SHITS...TWOTONZ HOW WAS THE CAR SHOW? I HAVENT LOOKED AT THE LATEST PICS YOU POSTED ON FB.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Nov 22 2010, 01:57 PM~19132893
> *shot in studio yesterday, something I hate with a passion but when it pays I'm in like sin, here is one from yesterday. Yes 17 queens!!
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great Job like always. :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 22 2010, 11:22 AM~19131841
> *My wife wanted to trash her dress because she figured we have 2 boys and she probably isnt going to hand down her dress to her future daughter in law. So we took her dress out for a little fun on Saturday to Jimbos (in miami) and Miami Marine Stadium (Also in miami) and met with a few photographers to trash this thing. These are only a few of the 600 or so images I captured. I hope you guys enjoy and sorry about the amount of pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your lucky the wify is Game. Great shoot. love it


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 23 2010, 12:59 AM~19140553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 23 2010, 04:55 AM~19140545
> *Your lucky the wify is Game. Great shoot. love it
> *


Thanks brother! 
I was caught in the act last night @ "Girls of Lowrider" shoot. :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 23 2010, 04:59 AM~19140553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great capture my friend! :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 23 2010, 02:59 AM~19140553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Love the clarity and vibrance of this shot.

t


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 23 2010, 02:52 AM~19140537
> *Great Job like always.  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks Nimster, it was a very entertaining shoot to say the least.

t


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Nov 22 2010, 10:01 PM~19138535
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean shot right there!


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID+Nov 22 2010, 09:01 PM~19138535-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DREAM ON_@Nov 23 2010, 12:59 AM~19140553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work. poster material :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

from Glasshouse Picnic '10
i been interested in HDR now that i got cs5, and also vectorizing images. its all time consuming.


----------



## LD0GG

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 23 2010, 11:58 AM~19141645
> *from Glasshouse Picnic '10
> i been interested in HDR now that i got cs5, and also vectorizing images. its all time consuming.
> 
> *


photomatrix is better for HDR than CS5.. Alot easier too. Next time try HDRing some photos that took place in trickier lighting conditions HDR you will get a more impressive result.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Nov 22 2010, 11:24 PM~19137392
> *STILL JUST PLAYING AROUND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Get a tripod and slow down the shutter speed, Lower the ISO, put your aperture around f/16 and watch how magic happens.  Completely different feel. No flash tho.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 22 2010, 09:14 AM~19131776
> *exactly. I rather some one tell me hey man you need to do this so your pic looks better. or change this or shoot this way. I love advice.
> *


x2


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 22 2010, 09:22 AM~19131841
> *My wife wanted to trash her dress because she figured we have 2 boys and she probably isnt going to hand down her dress to her future daughter in law. So we took her dress out for a little fun on Saturday to Jimbos (in miami) and Miami Marine Stadium (Also in miami) and met with a few photographers to trash this thing. These are only a few of the 600 or so images I captured. I hope you guys enjoy and sorry about the amount of pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW!! Sick ass work


----------



## Nasty

1 more from recent shoots










BTW these pics ive posted lately are for my friends online clothing store shes starting called Poppy Dolls Clothing. I've taken every picture for the site. from the accessories, dudes shirts and the girls. to the promo pics, and maaaaan was it a lot of work! the great thing is i got to bust out the camera and have some fun. but i tip my hat to those of you who do similar work on a daily basis  :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 23 2010, 01:59 AM~19140553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Nasty+Nov 23 2010, 01:03 PM~19142152-->
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!! Sick ass work
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Nasty!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Nasty_@Nov 23 2010, 01:20 PM~19142297
> *1 more from recent shoots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW these pics ive posted lately are for my friends online clothing store shes starting called Poppy Dolls Clothing. I've taken every picture for the site. from the accessories, dudes shirts and the girls. to the promo pics, and maaaaan was it a lot of work! the great thing is i got to bust out the camera and have some fun. but i tip my hat to those of you who do similar work on a daily basis   :thumbsup:
> *


:wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 23 2010, 08:58 AM~19141645
> *from Glasshouse Picnic '10
> i been interested in HDR now that i got cs5, and also vectorizing images. its all time consuming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice :wow:


----------



## pfcc64

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 23 2010, 11:43 AM~19141981
> *Get a tripod and slow down the shutter speed, Lower the ISO, put your aperture around f/16 and watch how magic happens.  Completely different feel. No flash tho.
> *


This is great Homie! constructive criticism. I know your response was not directed at me but I'm going to try your suggestions and see what happens.

Keep the positive flow going!


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Nov 23 2010, 02:20 PM~19142756
> *This is great Homie!  constructive criticism.  I know your response was not directed at me but I'm going to try your suggestions and see what happens.
> 
> Keep the positive flow going!
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## LD0GG

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 23 2010, 02:24 PM~19142793
> *:thumbsup:
> *


To follow up on your suggestion.

At F16 you will have more of the subject in focus but any other reason?

Like I know most lenses are sharpest stopped down a bit but usually at the higher fstops like f/16 f/22 diffraction starts to lower the image quality.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 23 2010, 11:17 AM~19142732
> *Thanks Nasty!
> :wow:
> *


  thanks


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 23 2010, 09:43 AM~19141981
> *Get a tripod and slow down the shutter speed, Lower the ISO, put your aperture around f/16 and watch how magic happens.  Completely different feel. No flash tho.
> *


THANKS WILL DO


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 23 2010, 01:59 AM~19140553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: RIGHT CLICK SAVE


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Nov 23 2010, 08:25 AM~19141827
> *photomatrix is better for HDR than CS5..  Alot easier too.  Next time try HDRing some photos that took place in trickier lighting conditions HDR you will get a more impressive result.
> *


Thanks


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Alex U Faka+Nov 23 2010, 04:31 AM~19140768-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 07:28 AM~19141182
> *Great capture my friend! :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 08:03 AM~19141324
> *Love the clarity and vibrance of this shot.
> 
> t
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2010, 08:54 AM~19141620
> *nice work. poster material  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CHUKO [email protected] 23 2010, 11:17 AM~19142724
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Nov 23 2010, 12:18 PM~19143227
> *:wow: RIGHT CLICK SAVE
> *


Thank you all!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 77doba

heres some randomness i shot..


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by 77doba_@Nov 23 2010, 02:55 PM~19144555
> *heres some randomness i shot..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE! the third one is my favorite


----------



## alonzo

> _Originally posted by JB602_@Nov 21 2010, 04:57 PM~19126515
> *
> *


  nice pic bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 77doba

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Nov 23 2010, 03:04 PM~19144643
> *NICE! the third one is my favorite
> *


thanks!


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Nov 23 2010, 04:50 PM~19145524
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 23 2010, 08:58 AM~19141645
> *from Glasshouse Picnic '10
> i been interested in HDR now that i got cs5, and also vectorizing images. its all time consuming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeap losts of time consuming :yes: pics look good!!!!


----------



## 75_Monte

Great shots everyone. Keep them coming. 

Here are a few pics I took a couple weeks ago in the Chi. 

Our notorious Chitown "Bean".









A view from underneath the Bean looking straight up. This thing creates some pretty weird looking reflections. Neat..









No fisheye needed.


















Another strange sculture they had on display in downtown.









My wife striking a pose.


----------



## ESCHOELAID

I no I don't say much in any of these forums on layitlow. I post pics, its what I do. I give a props on stuff that really grabs my attention. I can understand the self satisfaction someone can get positive feed back and no some people can feel neglected with no feedback...so someone is really concerned about what someone thinks of their work post up with your picture that you would like too see everyones opinions on your work. Personally I love this page on layitlow and am happy I found it because there is sooooooo much a person can learn from everyones work from light to composition to editing techniques. For someone to badmouth is just stupid and not really worth me wasting my time on. At first when i read that I thought those very thoughts in my head.

END OF THE DAY ITS SIMPLE IF YOU LOVE PHOTOGRAPHY PULL YOUR CAMERA OUT AND GET TO SHOOTIN


----------



## ESCHOELAID




----------



## ESCHOELAID




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## ESCHOELAID




----------



## ESCHOELAID




----------



## ESCHOELAID




----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## GRS-HPR

one from last weekend :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Nov 23 2010, 08:33 PM~19148299
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## LD0GG

For any of you guys looking to learn more about HDR Trey Ratcliff is like the top guy. He has free tutorials and some pay how to videos that are really in depth. http://www.stuckincustoms.com/


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Nov 23 2010, 02:30 PM~19142849
> *To follow up on your suggestion.
> 
> At F16 you will have more of the subject in focus but any other reason?
> 
> Like I know most lenses are sharpest stopped down a bit but usually at the higher fstops like f/16 f/22 diffraction starts to lower the image quality.
> *


The reason I suggested such a low aperture is because you will capture less light. 

For example, if you have a 30 second exposure @ f/2, your image will be severely overexposed in his lighting conditions. But if you have the same 30 second exposure @ f/16 you will probably have a well exposed image.

Its all a matter of playing with the settings to get optimal results. I just suggested that as a starting point. From there, his own style will take over and he will pick and choose what settings best fit his vision.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 23 2010, 10:58 AM~19141645
> *from Glasshouse Picnic '10
> i been interested in HDR now that i got cs5, and also vectorizing images. its all time consuming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice looks like a old ad


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Nov 24 2010, 08:58 AM~19151051
> *For any of you guys looking to learn more about HDR Trey Ratcliff is like the top guy.  He has free tutorials and some pay how to videos that are really in depth.  http://www.stuckincustoms.com/
> *


sharing is caring :biggrin: thanks for the link


----------



## NIMSTER64

I have a question for EVERYONE. ON CF CARDS
ok does it make a diffrence which memory car we use? and please explain. I have not seen this subject talked about yet. I am just wondering what and how much of a difrence it makes. thanks to all. right now I am useing a LET US KNOW WHAT YOUR USEING AND ANY SUGGESTIONS AS FAR AS BRANDS GO AND WHATS BETTER AND WHY
SANDISK EXTREME III COMPACTFLASH 30 MB/s 4GB


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Nov 23 2010, 09:33 PM~19148299
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 75_Monte_@Nov 23 2010, 08:04 PM~19146056
> *Great shots everyone. Keep them coming.
> 
> Here are a few pics I took a couple weeks ago in the Chi.
> 
> Our notorious Chitown "Bean".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A view from underneath the Bean looking straight up. This thing creates some pretty weird looking reflections. Neat..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No fisheye needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another strange sculture they had on display in downtown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife striking a pose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The famous bean :thumbsup:


----------



## LD0GG

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 24 2010, 11:53 AM~19151592
> *I have a question for EVERYONE. ON CF CARDS
> ok does it make a diffrence which memory car we use? and please explain. I have not seen this subject talked about yet. I am just wondering what and how much of a difrence it makes. thanks to all. right now I am useing a LET US KNOW WHAT YOUR USEING AND ANY SUGGESTIONS AS FAR AS BRANDS GO AND WHATS BETTER AND WHY
> SANDISK EXTREME III COMPACTFLASH 30 MB/s 4GB
> *


The only real difference is speed. Depending on your camera's max shooting speed in continuous mode. Also consider max raw speed and file size. You can do the math to figure out what's the proper speed.

Speed is shown has class for SDHC
* Class 0 - These cards do not specify performance, which includes all legacy cards prior to class specifications.
* Class 2 - Minimum of 2 MB/s performance. Lowest speed for SDHC cards.
* Class 4 - Minimum of 4 MB/s performance.
* Class 6 - Minimum of 6 MB/s performance.
* Class 10 - Minimum of 10 MB/s performance.

So like if your camera takes 3 fps and the average JPG for your camera at whatever megapixel is 1mb you should probably get a class 4 card. Rough Example

Compact flash was larger but general higher speed but new SD cards are coming out that are even faster.

Sandisk is a good brand. I use a sandisk extreme class 6 in my Rebel XS but I could get away with a class 4 im sure.

The better brands usually are more reliable and truer advertised performance


----------



## Ecalderon

Great work everyone.


Thought i could pass on some pictures of The 2010 National Geographic Photo Contest.Some awesome work from the photographers.


Have a great Thanks Giving everyone.Enjoy your day with family and your freinds 

:wave:


----------



## Marsellus

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Nov 19 2010, 10:44 PM~19115523
> *Marsellus -
> 
> First and foremost welcome to layitlow and more importantly to this topic, which is revolving around photography. I invite you to take an hour out of your schedule and please view this topic from beginning to end. You will notice that this particular topic was initially created for photographers and those interested in the subject or wanting to learn from it. You will also notice everything being posted on here from landscapes, to weddings, from quinceneras to models, from pet shooters to car shows and everything else that your personal interest may desire. I for one believe that I have posted a little bit of everything and have even posted a lot of the technical aspects of some of my shoots to enrich the knowledge of those that are wanting to expand their photography interest and desires. I have been published in many lowriding publications over the years and believe that I am still as humble as the day that I began. I can not speak for everyone else on here but let me take this opportunity to apologize to you personally if I have come across as one that is as you say on a "hi horse".
> 
> When I first decided to join Layitlow, I did not want to join under an alias of any kind and that is why both my first and last name is my screen name and below is my contact information if you or anyone ever wishes to contact me directly as some of you have exercised that and will always welcome it. Hustle Harder 63 was simply asking for some direction on how to gain some knowledge and/or insight on how to use his new camera to the best of its abilities. I for one found it totally disrespectful to him by posting the derogatory comment you posted and by no fault of his, discouraging him to further seek knowledge on this very topic entitled "photography".
> 
> It is one thing to give your constructive criticism on someone's style or technical stand points of his or her images that they are producing and totally the opposite to completely have a lack of respect for your fellow photographer that is seeking knowledge to better him or her self in their hobby or profession. I have seen some good and bad photography on here but being that we are a conglomerate group from novice to professionals, that is expected. I'm sorry that you feel that I post too many images, but if I personally have sparked an idea, whether it be technical or creative, in someone's mind on this forum from one or some of the images that I have posted, then I have done good by my part.
> 
> I believe that you owe Hustle Harder 63 an apology and please feel free to email me directly or call me to refrain from putting anything else negative on this forum.
> 
> Thank you and those are my .02
> 
> - tony valadez
> [email protected]
> www.tonyvaladez.com
> 214-392-5691
> *



coool man,,, sorry if i offended u. im no photographer thats fo sure mayne. :0 my previous comment was not directed at you homie dats why i said u do good work. but again this is lowrider general and there is a a photography theme topic for all kindz of photography outside of lowrider general. shouldnt we keep wedding stuff and non-car photography in that other topik???? thats what its there for rite yall???. even if mr mxcn wanted to create this topik for all kinds of photography he started it in the wrong sektion then rite????? neway,,, keep posting ur shit mayne if you feel this the place fo it.   mybe u feel good posting ur stuf here so i cant stop u from doing wut u do bro.

its funny that people think that im a photographer or that im under a fake profiel and that i have negativity comin in here. im just speaking truth based on wut i see n have read. im 42 yrs old mayne,, met some of u photographers in person n u no who u r , there r a lot of talentd people here but some of attitude like they know it all,, and i know sum of u reading this now r noding they heads cos they agree wit me. ive helped out on some photo n video productions and ive gone back to the begining of this topic and you mxcn are ONE of the photographers who think they shit dont stink. 

whats funny is that no one has disagreed with me on that opinion bout u on ur hi horse mayne :0 :0 :0 think bout it bro  go ahead mxcn mayne and chek wit the mods and chek my ip addy tell me who i relly am. ill give u my phone number and u can call me if u want. pm me dude on da real cos i dont need to hide. :0 :0 :0 


marc roberts
ultimate riders cc moreno valley


----------



## LD0GG

this topic has always been more than just car photography i suppose it could be moved to off topic but whatever. The topic name and first post doesn't say anything about just cars.


----------



## Marsellus

naw bro not off topic too many immature foos in there. i think this would be a better spot http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=425089


----------



## drasticbean

*Here is a pic I took with my iPhone. 
It's brain tumor. 


I love this topic and let's keep it right here and don't move it. *


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 24 2010, 01:46 PM~19153821
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic I took with my iPhone.
> It's brain tumor.
> I love this topic and  let's keep it right here and don't move it.
> *


thammmmm!! :run: :run: hno: hno:


----------



## HMART1970

A FEW ODESSA PICS


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON

TTT

KEEP POSTING EVERYONE LOTS OF GREAT PICS


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 24 2010, 04:46 PM~19153821
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic I took with my iPhone.
> It's brain tumor.
> I love this topic and  let's keep it right here and don't move it.
> *


Cheesy Popcorn?

:drama:


----------



## ESCHOELAID

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 24 2010, 04:11 PM~19154779
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dayam more pics please!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Headed down to MD for a show last weekend & my PITTSBURGH family trailer trucked some of our cars down for it ... 
Hope yinz enjoy my most recent.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

oh yeah ...

Happy Thanksgiving everyone ... :biggrin:


----------



## Hatchet Face




----------



## Alex U Faka

:biggrin: _* Happy ThanksGiving *_ :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Nov 24 2010, 12:00 PM~19152057
> *The only real difference is speed.  Depending on your camera's max shooting speed in continuous mode.  Also consider max raw speed and file size.  You can do the math to figure out what's the proper speed.
> 
> Speed is shown has class for SDHC
> * Class 0 - These cards do not specify performance, which includes all legacy cards prior to class specifications.
> * Class 2 - Minimum of 2 MB/s performance. Lowest speed for SDHC cards.
> * Class 4 - Minimum of 4 MB/s performance.
> * Class 6 - Minimum of 6 MB/s performance.
> * Class 10 - Minimum of 10 MB/s performance.
> 
> So like if your camera takes 3 fps and the average JPG for your camera at whatever megapixel is 1mb you should probably get a class 4 card.  Rough Example
> 
> Compact flash was larger but general higher speed but new SD cards are coming out that are even faster.
> 
> Sandisk is a good brand.  I use a sandisk extreme class 6 in my Rebel XS but I could get away with a class 4 im sure.
> 
> The better brands usually are more reliable and truer advertised performance
> *


Got it. thanks that was helpfull.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 24 2010, 03:46 PM~19153821
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic I took with my iPhone.
> It's brain tumor.
> I love this topic and  let's keep it right here and don't move it.
> *


Nice pic. LOL I could never do that. this topic is staying right here. no one is moving it


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 24 2010, 06:08 PM~19154766
> *TTT
> 
> KEEP POSTING EVERYONE LOTS OF GREAT PICS
> *


love your work man


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Marsellus_@Nov 24 2010, 10:44 AM~19152350
> *coool man,,, sorry if i offended u. im no photographer thats fo sure mayne.  :0  my previous comment was not directed at you homie dats why i said u do good work. but again this is lowrider general and there is a a photography theme topic for all kindz of photography outside of lowrider general. shouldnt we keep wedding stuff and non-car photography in that other topik???? thats what its there for rite yall???. even if mr mxcn wanted to create this topik for all kinds of photography he started it in the wrong sektion then rite????? neway,,, keep posting ur shit mayne if you feel this the place fo it.     mybe u feel good posting ur stuf here so i cant stop u from doing wut u do bro.
> 
> its funny that people think that im a photographer or that im under a fake profiel and that i have negativity comin in here. im just speaking truth based on wut i see n have read. im 42 yrs old mayne,, met some of u photographers in person n u no who u r , there r a lot of talentd people here but some of attitude like they know it all,, and i know sum of u reading this now r noding they heads cos they agree wit me.  ive helped out on some photo n video productions and ive gone back to the begining of this topic and you mxcn are ONE of the photographers who think they shit dont stink.
> 
> whats funny is that no one has disagreed with me on that opinion bout u on ur hi horse mayne  :0  :0  :0  think bout it bro  go ahead mxcn mayne and chek wit the mods and chek my ip addy tell me who i relly am. ill give u my phone number and u can call me if u want. pm me dude on da real cos i dont need to hide.  :0  :0  :0
> marc roberts
> ultimate riders cc moreno valley
> *


Personally, I think that this is the right topic for wedding photography and photography that has nothing to do with Lowriding and photography that has everthing to do with Lowriding. Aslong as you are shooting with a DSLR or SLR, then I dont see any reason to not post up in here....IMO this topic is should cover every aspect of photography and it is just fine here in Lowrider General.

Carlos (mxcn) is a perfect example of how people can take a suggestion and turn it into a put down. He used to give his input a lot on what he belived would make the photo better but people would take it as if he was putting the work or photographer down and that's why I think that you think "his shit dont stink." If you look at his work he has most of it down from lighting, to compositon to post work. Its obious by his work that he has put in a fair amount of time, weather it was by asking questions, reading, experimenting, researching or whatever.

Knowledge is one of the most valuable possessions in the photography game. So why get offended when someone wants to give you FREE knowledge? You should feel good that someone that has put in the time and effort is willing to give that out for free and save you the hassel of you having to learn it by trial and error.

While im at it I have to tip my hat to Tony V. When you first came in here and asked us to vote for you, I was sure that as soon as the voting was over that you wouldnt come into this topic anymore. You proved me wrong by not only sticking around in here but by sharing some of your valueable knowledge with us....Thanks man


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 25 2010, 09:23 AM~19160979
> *Personally, I think that this is the right topic for wedding photography and photography that has nothing to do with Lowriding and photography that has everthing to do with Lowriding.  Aslong as you are shooting with a DSLR or SLR, then I dont see any reason to not post up in here....IMO this topic is should cover every aspect of photography and it is just fine here in Lowrider General.
> 
> Carlos (mxcn) is a perfect example of how people can take a suggestion and turn it into a put down.  He used to give his input a lot on what he belived would make the photo better but people would take it as if he was putting the work or photographer down and that's why I think that you think "his shit dont stink."  If you look at his work he has most of it down from lighting, to compositon to post work.  Its obious by his work that he has put in a fair amount of time, weather it was by asking questions, reading, experimenting, researching or whatever.
> 
> Knowledge is one of the most valuable possessions in the photography game.  So why get offended when someone wants to give you FREE knowledge?  You should feel good that someone that has put in the time and effort is willing to give that out for free and save you the hassel of you having to learn it by trial and error.
> 
> While im at it I have to tip my hat to Tony V.  When you first came in here and asked us to vote for you, I was sure that as soon as the voting was over that you wouldnt come into this topic anymore.  You proved me wrong by not only sticking around in here but by sharing some of your valueable knowledge with us....Thanks man
> *



Nicely put Tonz!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Nov 24 2010, 03:58 PM~19154721
> *A FEW ODESSA PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good shots man but a tripod would deffinetly help you a lot on getting the photos a lot sharper


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Nov 22 2010, 08:24 PM~19137392
> *STILL JUST PLAYING AROUND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice lighting on the first ones....looks like you bounced your flash off the ceiling to get that soft light


----------



## NIMSTER64

I am learning how to use my flash. but I suck at it LOL. I have a ifuser on it but how do you know where to point it at?


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

Here is a project that I did and coordinated Dia de los Muertos, Photography, Film, Cars, Bikes, Clothing Bands, Lingerie, Body Artist, Graffiti Artist, Models, etc 

Enjoy

Martin~ H. Rodriguez


----------



## Twotonz

Damn....killer shots Martin


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 25 2010, 12:19 PM~19162453
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thank you !


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 25 2010, 12:23 PM~19162476
> *Damn....killer shots Martin
> *



Thank you !! 

You coming to the Streetlow Show this Sunday?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Nov 25 2010, 12:32 PM~19162552
> *Thank you !
> *


----------



## ESCHOELAID

great work man! thats a wicked series!


----------



## 75_Monte

Great work Martin. :thumbsup:


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Nov 25 2010, 01:57 PM~19163226
> *great work man! thats a wicked series!
> *


Thank you!


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

> _Originally posted by 75_Monte_@Nov 25 2010, 02:56 PM~19163539
> *Great work Martin. :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you !


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 23 2010, 09:16 PM~19148096
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

BABY GOT HER OWN TURKEY LOL






































ALMOST GONE 








THEN SECONDS 









THIRDS 









HEY BABY :wow:


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 25 2010, 10:26 AM~19161002
> *good shots man but a tripod would deffinetly help you a lot on getting the photos a lot sharper
> *


thanks Twotonz, its one of my bad habits! I will work on that this year :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Nov 25 2010, 02:22 PM~19162471
> *Here is a project that I did and coordinated Dia de los Muertos, Photography, Film, Cars, Bikes, Clothing Bands, Lingerie, Body Artist, Graffiti Artist, Models, etc
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Martin~ H. Rodriguez
> *


 :thumbsup: bad ass.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Nov 25 2010, 10:24 PM~19165790
> *BABY GOT HER OWN TURKEY LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALMOST GONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THEN SECONDS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIRDS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY BABY  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL She is like its still moving. hhhmmmmm nope still moveing. wait now I can eat it .yum this is good LOL nice capture.


----------



## ESCHOELAID

come up north n see how it is


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Nov 25 2010, 10:25 PM~19166739
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> come up north n see how it is
> *


I like it nice pic


----------



## ESCHOELAID

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 25 2010, 11:48 PM~19167298
> *I like it nice pic
> *




thanks bro


its a little cold had a first hard snowfall today it sucked


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON+Nov 23 2010, 04:14 PM~19145710-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap losts of time consuming :yes:  pics look good!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@Nov 24 2010, 07:36 AM~19151476
> *nice looks like a old ad
> *


thanks homies


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 26 2010, 04:03 AM~19167487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No fair man!  Great pic tho! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery




----------



## luda132

You guys are all great at what yall do.... These photographs looking amazing... :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Nov 26 2010, 04:47 PM~19170309
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  TTT EASTCOAST


----------



## supersporting88

I for one enjoy tips that will help me improve the quality of my pics. I work and go to school full time so its a little hard to get out and shoot alot.


----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon+Nov 22 2010, 10:04 AM~19132161-->
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful work mando  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> This one is just awesome bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I Agree
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Nov 25 2010, 12:13 PM~19162401
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Some bad ass work Bro. :wow:


----------



## Alex U Faka

:biggrin:


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Nov 24 2010, 01:46 PM~19153821
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic I took with my iPhone.
> It's brain tumor.
> I love this topic and  let's keep it right here and don't move it.
> *


thats insane


----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 21 2010, 09:48 PM~19129007
> *Here are some pics I took today.....just for fun!!!!!
> """" LOCOS 4 LIFE""""""
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep posting up pics everyone great work!!!!
> *


----------



## RICHIE'S 59




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## KABEL




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## DrasticNYC

Sup JD!


----------



## DrasticNYC




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Nov 27 2010, 12:35 AM~19173567
> *Sup JD!
> 
> 
> *


WHATS UP FAM IS IT COLD N THE BIG APPLE


----------



## DrasticNYC




----------



## DrasticNYC

I'll find out Monday! I'm in Florida right now!


----------



## DrasticNYC




----------



## DrasticNYC




----------



## DrasticNYC




----------



## DrasticNYC




----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Nov 26 2010, 10:35 PM~19173230
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

some pics from this afternoon


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Nov 25 2010, 01:22 PM~19162471
> *Here is a project that I did and coordinated Dia de los Muertos, Photography, Film, Cars, Bikes, Clothing Bands, Lingerie, Body Artist, Graffiti Artist, Models, etc
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Martin~ H. Rodriguez
> *


Good job by all involved, saw you had a film crew there too. Please share the behind the scenes when it is all edited and done. My hat off to the creativity in producing this series. There were some that really stood out from the rest that were just superb. Keep up the great work.

t


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Nov 25 2010, 12:16 PM~19162428
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very cool, really like the lighting....girls are hot too


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Nov 24 2010, 03:58 PM~19154721
> *A FEW ODESSA PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Nov 25 2010, 12:12 PM~19162382
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick, Sick, Sick! :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Nov 27 2010, 01:00 AM~19173656
> *
> *


Nice one!


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 27 2010, 08:41 PM~19178160
> *Very nice!
> *


Muchas gracias Jae!


----------



## DrasticNYC

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Nov 28 2010, 02:52 AM~19178252
> *Nice one!
> *



Thank you!!


----------



## Alex U Faka

nice pix


----------



## Sin Sixty




----------



## carsofabq

Everyone puttin out some great work
































































From a good guys show in Scottsdale over 2200 cars

Thanks for Lookin


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Nov 27 2010, 09:20 PM~19179491
> *Everyone puttin out some great work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From a good guys show in Scottsdale over 2200 cars
> 
> Thanks for Lookin
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## BIGMIKE

went to the griffith observatory with the family tonite


----------



## Alex U Faka

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 28 2010, 03:35 AM~19180956
> *went to the griffith observatory with the family tonite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sick Pictures!


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Nov 27 2010, 01:00 AM~19173656
> *
> *



Nice one Drastic!


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 23 2010, 09:16 PM~19148096
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice one!


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Nov 27 2010, 10:20 PM~19179491
> *Everyone puttin out some great work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From a good guys show in Scottsdale over 2200 cars
> 
> Thanks for Lookin
> *



Really diggin the first three! Nice shots!


----------



## HMART1970

Showing suport for Edgar Hoills photo exhibition in Houston.


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 28 2010, 01:13 AM~19180442
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick, sick, sick!!!


----------



## tatman

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Nov 28 2010, 12:48 PM~19182662
> *Showing suport for Edgar Hoills photo exhibition in Houston.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Alex U Faka

:biggrin:


----------



## DrasticNYC

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 28 2010, 06:35 PM~19182255
> *Nice one Drastic!
> *


Thanks homie!


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by DrasticNYC_@Nov 28 2010, 07:51 PM~19185617
> *Thanks homie!
> *



No problem, loved the shot.

Here's one from a couple weeks ago for a customer..


----------



## 72 kutty

Another one from the same shoot...she's the owner of the car.


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by tatman_@Nov 28 2010, 01:55 PM~19182701
> *
> *


Whut up Jesse! :biggrin:


----------



## My95Fleety

nothing crazy, Just some pics I took today at the LV motor trend show.


----------



## My95Fleety

there were also a few lows at the motor trend show


----------



## mxcn_roc




----------



## allure

thought id contribute something. :wave:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Nov 28 2010, 11:29 PM~19187653
> *there were also a few lows at the motor trend show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Can't wait to see some of these rides....I'm moving out to Vegas in two weeks


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 29 2010, 01:47 AM~19188131
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice work man


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 29 2010, 04:47 AM~19188131
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice lighting. Too bad the top of the bike was caught out of the frame.


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Nov 28 2010, 10:29 PM~19187653
> *there were also a few lows at the motor trend show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Nov 29 2010, 02:47 AM~19188131
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 28 2010, 10:34 PM~19186674
> *Another one from the same shoot...she's the owner of the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NO CHIT! A+

t


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 25 2010, 09:23 AM~19160979
> *Personally, I think that this is the right topic for wedding photography and photography that has nothing to do with Lowriding and photography that has everthing to do with Lowriding.  Aslong as you are shooting with a DSLR or SLR, then I dont see any reason to not post up in here....IMO this topic is should cover every aspect of photography and it is just fine here in Lowrider General.
> 
> Carlos (mxcn) is a perfect example of how people can take a suggestion and turn it into a put down.  He used to give his input a lot on what he belived would make the photo better but people would take it as if he was putting the work or photographer down and that's why I think that you think "his shit dont stink."  If you look at his work he has most of it down from lighting, to compositon to post work.  Its obious by his work that he has put in a fair amount of time, weather it was by asking questions, reading, experimenting, researching or whatever.
> 
> Knowledge is one of the most valuable possessions in the photography game.  So why get offended when someone wants to give you FREE knowledge?  You should feel good that someone that has put in the time and effort is willing to give that out for free and save you the hassel of you having to learn it by trial and error.
> 
> While im at it I have to tip my hat to Tony V.  When you first came in here and asked us to vote for you, I was sure that as soon as the voting was over that you wouldnt come into this topic anymore.  You proved me wrong by not only sticking around in here but by sharing some of your valueable knowledge with us....Thanks man
> *


Thanks, Tonz. Honestly, I am not going to bother and respond to that dude who seems to have an online grudge of some kind. 

And to clear some things up. Just like everyone that post on here, I'm all about learning and improving. Each time I bust out the camera, I'm looking on improving from the last shoot. Improving by either attempting new techniques or styles that I picked up on here or somewhere else. I never stop wanting to learn and to get better. Hopefully that's how everyone else is. From the looks of it, a lot of people that contribute to this thread are on the same boat, because everyone seems to get better with each new post. 

:thumbsup:  





> _Originally posted by 72 kutty+Nov 29 2010, 05:58 AM~19188452-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice work man
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Kutty. I really like your new stuff with that blonde. Looking real good. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 07:03 AM~19188581
> *Nice lighting. Too bad the top of the bike was caught out of the frame.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Maando. And good observation on the seat part leaving the frame. I have some shots where that part isn't cut out. I decided to leave those for the magazine.
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tonyvaladez.com_@Nov 29 2010, 08:38 AM~19188996
> *:thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


Thanks, Tony. Your wedding and fashion stuff is always inspirational. Maybe some time in late 2011, I'll look into getting involved with that scene.


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 29 2010, 05:57 AM~19188450
> *Can't wait to see some of these rides....I'm moving out to Vegas in two weeks
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## elphoenixquetzal

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Nov 26 2010, 11:35 PM~19173230
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pic I was over there on friday I am the guy walking there behind the 63 on the left good kickback real nice cars there and the 63 is F*#@$N clean homie :thumbsup: I looked at the 63 like five time ha ha ha :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## NIMSTER64

where can I go to get a custom water mark? or a website or software downloads any info will be greatly apreciated.


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 29 2010, 01:41 PM~19190989
> *where can I go to get a custom water mark? or a website or software downloads any info will be greatly apreciated.
> *


I did mine on photoshop.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 29 2010, 03:59 PM~19191105
> *I did mine on photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love it. I am new to photo shop. is there a tutorial that I can view to show me how to get designs and diffrent fonts?


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 29 2010, 02:14 PM~19191230
> *Love it. I am new to photo shop. is there a tutorial that I can view to show me how to get designs and diffrent fonts?
> *


Just keep seeing tutorial for design that will be the best!!!


----------



## javib760

BAD ASS PICS EVERYONE :thumbsup:


----------



## Marsellus

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Nov 29 2010, 07:03 AM~19188581-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice lighting. Too bad the top of the bike was caught out of the frame.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mxcn_roc_@Nov 29 2010, 09:03 AM~19189151
> *Thanks, Tonz.  Honestly, I am not going to bother and respond to that dude who seems to have an online grudge of some kind.
> 
> And to clear some things up.  Just like everyone that post on here, I'm all about learning and improving. Each time I bust out the camera, I'm looking on improving from the last shoot.  Improving by either attempting new techniques or styles that I picked up on here or somewhere else.  I never stop wanting to learn and to get better. Hopefully that's how everyone else is.  From the looks of it, a lot of people that contribute to this thread are on the same boat, because everyone seems to get better with each new post.
> 
> *


:thumbsup:  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 29 2010, 02:54 PM~19191498
> *do you have a link
> *


http://photoshoptutorials.ws/

TRY THIS SITE


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 29 2010, 04:42 PM~19192281
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 

very nice
:biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 29 2010, 04:49 PM~19192343
> *:0  :0
> 
> very nice
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 29 2010, 03:42 PM~19192281
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by carsofabq+Nov 27 2010, 10:20 PM~19179491-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice lineup shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 03:35 AM~19180956
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bad Ass! :wow:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DREAM ON_@Nov 29 2010, 10:19 AM~19189538
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks sick Bro :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@Nov 30 2010, 01:03 AM~19198013
> *Nice lineup shot
> Bad Ass!  :wow:
> That looks sick Bro :biggrin:
> *


heyyyy fatalll 
how you been when you comeing down to la!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

The beautiful thing about photography is the difference in styles. You can look at every picture posted here and see the variance. Hell all of us can take a picture of the same car and not one picture will look the same. Everyone is doing a hell of a job! Keep it up guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 29 2010, 06:39 PM~19192254
> *http://photoshoptutorials.ws/
> 
> TRY THIS SITE
> *


thank you :cheesy:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Toro

Hey guys....I need to get a hold of Eric Howard....I lost his card and need to get a hold of him....if anyoe has his number or talks to him can you have him PM me please.....thanks


----------



## LD0GG

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 30 2010, 03:30 PM~19201204
> *Hey guys....I need to get a hold of Eric Howard....I lost his card and need to get a hold of him....if anyoe has his number or talks to him can you have him PM me please.....thanks
> *


PM SENT


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

Thank you everyone!

RO 4 Life, Twotonz, ESCHOELAID, 75_Monte, FatAl 63, Tony V, mr.fisheye, nobueno, sorry if I left anyone out !! Don't get butt hurt lol everyone in this form Motivates and inspires me to try to take things to the next deferent level. 

We learn from each onther on here !

Tony V, once I get the video I will share it on here

Martin~ H. Rodriguez


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 29 2010, 06:13 PM~19192980
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hell yeah !!! 

I tried to look for her after she was done dancing, but I was too busy too !!! good pic bro!


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Nov 30 2010, 07:49 PM~19204887
> *Hell yeah !!!
> 
> I tried to look for her after she was done dancing, but I was too busy too !!! good pic bro!
> *


I know she was busy everyone was after her.....
Thanks... you do great work!!!


----------



## Sin Sixty

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Nov 29 2010, 04:57 AM~19188450
> *Can't wait to see some of these rides....I'm moving out to Vegas in two weeks*



:thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 30 2010, 06:45 AM~19199195
> *The beautiful thing about photography is the difference in styles. You can look at every picture posted here and see the variance. Hell all of us can take a picture of the same car and not one picture will look the same. Everyone is doing a hell of a job! Keep it up guys! :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Nov 27 2010, 10:20 PM~19179491
> *Everyone puttin out some great work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From a good guys show in Scottsdale over 2200 cars
> 
> Thanks for Lookin
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 1 2010, 11:55 AM~19209979
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 29 2010, 10:19 AM~19189538
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 94pimplac

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 1 2010, 11:55 AM~19209979
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 1 2010, 10:55 AM~19209979
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


_*I ding ding this 1*_


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> :wow:


----------



## MAAANDO

Here is an outtake from a shoot I did for "Girls of Lowirder" Magazine. 

Certified Gangster is still lookin Flawless!


----------



## drasticbean

*Here is a funny story. 
A few months ago a friend of mine ask me to take pictures of his daughters sweet 16. 
I was thinking I'm just a guy with a camera, i'm not the man for this job .. but I said sure thinking he would get a professional to do it when the time came..
Well this past Saturday was the event and he asked me again. 
I was like Oh shit, he is serious but how can I say no at the last moment So the Friday before the party went to B&H and bought a sb600 flash. Never used one before. 
I was NERVOUS as shit. Fucking nervous. 
I never did something like this before and it's was her special day. 
So I couldnt fuck this up. 
So I did it and took a few pics 
Taking pictures of cars is so much easier,for real. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I didn't know how to tell people how to stand. I was clueless. 
I didn't know what setting to put my camera, some pictures came out good others not so good. 
I kept my camera on A or S most of the night. 
I plan on going to photography 101 class one day. I need to learn so much.

well here are a fe pics from that day... :uh: :uh: :uh: *


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 2 2010, 11:23 AM~19218168
> *Here is a funny story.
> A few months ago a  friend of mine ask me to take pictures of his daughters sweet 16.
> I was thinking  I'm just a guy with a camera, i'm not the man for this job .. but I said sure thinking he would get a professional to do it when the time came..
> Well this past Saturday was the event and he asked me again.
> I was like Oh shit, he is serious but how can I say no at the last moment  So the Friday before the party went to B&H and bought a sb600 flash. Never used one before.
> I was NERVOUS as shit. Fucking nervous.
> I never did something like this before and it's was her special day.
> So I couldnt fuck this up.
> So I did it and took a few pics
> Taking pictures of cars is so much easier,for real. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I didn't know how to tell people how to stand. I was clueless.
> I didn't know what setting to put my camera, some pictures came out good others not so good.
> I kept my camera on A or S most of the night.
> I plan on going to photography 101 class one day. I need to learn so much.
> 
> well here are a fe pics from that day... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bean, 

I had pm'd you back with my number to call me.  I think you did a pretty good job considering the circumstances. Shooting people is definitely more challenging that something static like a car. But as we all know practice makes perfect. Im sure they will be happy. :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 2 2010, 10:55 AM~19218339
> *Bean,
> 
> I had pm'd you back with my number to call me.  I think you did a pretty good job considering the circumstances. Shooting people is definitely more challenging that something static like a car. But as we all know practice makes perfect. Im sure they will be happy. :thumbsup:
> *


i wanted to call you but i was so busy running around.... but i will call you very soon....


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 2 2010, 08:23 AM~19218168
> *Here is a funny story.
> A few months ago a  friend of mine ask me to take pictures of his daughters sweet 16.
> I was thinking  I'm just a guy with a camera, i'm not the man for this job .. but I said sure thinking he would get a professional to do it when the time came..
> Well this past Saturday was the event and he asked me again.
> I was like Oh shit, he is serious but how can I say no at the last moment  So the Friday before the party went to B&H and bought a sb600 flash. Never used one before.
> I was NERVOUS as shit. Fucking nervous.
> I never did something like this before and it's was her special day.
> So I couldnt fuck this up.
> So I did it and took a few pics
> Taking pictures of cars is so much easier,for real. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I didn't know how to tell people how to stand. I was clueless.
> I didn't know what setting to put my camera, some pictures came out good others not so good.
> I kept my camera on A or S most of the night.
> I plan on going to photography 101 class one day. I need to learn so much.
> 
> well here are a fe pics from that day... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: Great job Bean!!!!


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 2 2010, 12:05 PM~19218412
> *i wanted to call you but i was so busy running around.... but i will call you very soon....
> *


Its all good brother. I hope to hear from you soon! Be safe!


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 1 2010, 08:36 PM~19214525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 2 2010, 08:23 AM~19218168
> *Here is a funny story.
> A few months ago a  friend of mine ask me to take pictures of his daughters sweet 16.
> I was thinking  I'm just a guy with a camera, i'm not the man for this job .. but I said sure thinking he would get a professional to do it when the time came..
> Well this past Saturday was the event and he asked me again.
> I was like Oh shit, he is serious but how can I say no at the last moment  So the Friday before the party went to B&H and bought a sb600 flash. Never used one before.
> I was NERVOUS as shit. Fucking nervous.
> I never did something like this before and it's was her special day.
> So I couldnt fuck this up.
> So I did it and took a few pics
> Taking pictures of cars is so much easier,for real. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I didn't know how to tell people how to stand. I was clueless.
> I didn't know what setting to put my camera, some pictures came out good others not so good.
> I kept my camera on A or S most of the night.
> I plan on going to photography 101 class one day. I need to learn so much.
> 
> well here are a fe pics from that day... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good Job bro!


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 2 2010, 08:23 AM~19218168
> *Here is a funny story.
> A few months ago a  friend of mine ask me to take pictures of his daughters sweet 16.
> I was thinking  I'm just a guy with a camera, i'm not the man for this job .. but I said sure thinking he would get a professional to do it when the time came..
> Well this past Saturday was the event and he asked me again.
> I was like Oh shit, he is serious but how can I say no at the last moment  So the Friday before the party went to B&H and bought a sb600 flash. Never used one before.
> I was NERVOUS as shit. Fucking nervous.
> I never did something like this before and it's was her special day.
> So I couldnt fuck this up.
> So I did it and took a few pics
> Taking pictures of cars is so much easier,for real. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I didn't know how to tell people how to stand. I was clueless.
> I didn't know what setting to put my camera, some pictures came out good others not so good.
> I kept my camera on A or S most of the night.
> I plan on going to photography 101 class one day. I need to learn so much.
> 
> well here are a fe pics from that day... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good shots!!!


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 1 2010, 08:36 PM~19214525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 2 2010, 06:06 PM~19222302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dope shot........im modeling in the top left corner lmao :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 2 2010, 06:45 AM~19217771
> *Here is an outtake from a shoot I did for "Girls of Lowirder" Magazine.
> 
> Certified Gangster is still lookin Flawless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK!!! love it homie



> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Dec 2 2010, 08:23 AM~19218168-->
> 
> 
> 
> *Here is a funny story.
> A few months ago a  friend of mine ask me to take pictures of his daughters sweet 16.
> I was thinking  I'm just a guy with a camera, i'm not the man for this job .. but I said sure thinking he would get a professional to do it when the time came..
> Well this past Saturday was the event and he asked me again.
> I was like Oh shit, he is serious but how can I say no at the last moment  So the Friday before the party went to B&H and bought a sb600 flash. Never used one before.
> I was NERVOUS as shit. Fucking nervous.
> I never did something like this before and it's was her special day.
> So I couldnt fuck this up.
> So I did it and took a few pics
> Taking pictures of cars is so much easier,for real. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I didn't know how to tell people how to stand. I was clueless.
> I didn't know what setting to put my camera, some pictures came out good others not so good.
> I kept my camera on A or S most of the night.
> I plan on going to photography 101 class one day. I need to learn so much.
> 
> well here are a fe pics from that day... :uh:  :uh:  :uh: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Look go to me beans....hope the tips helped man
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DREAM ON_@Dec 2 2010, 12:17 PM~19219924
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad ass shot...nice angle!


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Dec 2 2010, 07:42 PM~19223117
> *Dope shot........im modeling in the top left corner lmao  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 2 2010, 06:45 AM~19217771
> *Here is an outtake from a shoot I did for "Girls of Lowirder" Magazine.
> 
> Certified Gangster is still lookin Flawless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn, cool shot....does everyone in here work for lowrider but me? lol
There's only one thing I don't like about this shot, just being nit picky...the dumpster in the top right hand corner caught my eye. Love the pic though, lighting and pose look good. I wonder if you could edit the trash can out?


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 2 2010, 08:23 AM~19218168
> *Here is a funny story.
> A few months ago a  friend of mine ask me to take pictures of his daughters sweet 16.
> I was thinking  I'm just a guy with a camera, i'm not the man for this job .. but I said sure thinking he would get a professional to do it when the time came..
> Well this past Saturday was the event and he asked me again.
> I was like Oh shit, he is serious but how can I say no at the last moment  So the Friday before the party went to B&H and bought a sb600 flash. Never used one before.
> I was NERVOUS as shit. Fucking nervous.
> I never did something like this before and it's was her special day.
> So I couldnt fuck this up.
> So I did it and took a few pics
> Taking pictures of cars is so much easier,for real. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I didn't know how to tell people how to stand. I was clueless.
> I didn't know what setting to put my camera, some pictures came out good others not so good.
> I kept my camera on A or S most of the night.
> I plan on going to photography 101 class one day. I need to learn so much.
> 
> well here are a fe pics from that day... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Cool shots bro...wedding photographers probably have the hardest jobs of all. I guess that's why they make the big bucks. You did good though Drastic, I'm sure they will be happy!


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Nov 28 2010, 11:29 PM~19187653
> *there were also a few lows at the motor trend show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey theres my car lol


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 2 2010, 09:23 AM~19218168
> *Here is a funny story.
> A few months ago a  friend of mine ask me to take pictures of his daughters sweet 16.
> I was thinking  I'm just a guy with a camera, i'm not the man for this job .. but I said sure thinking he would get a professional to do it when the time came..
> Well this past Saturday was the event and he asked me again.
> I was like Oh shit, he is serious but how can I say no at the last moment  So the Friday before the party went to B&H and bought a sb600 flash. Never used one before.
> I was NERVOUS as shit. Fucking nervous.
> I never did something like this before and it's was her special day.
> So I couldnt fuck this up.
> So I did it and took a few pics
> Taking pictures of cars is so much easier,for real. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I didn't know how to tell people how to stand. I was clueless.
> I didn't know what setting to put my camera, some pictures came out good others not so good.
> I kept my camera on A or S most of the night.
> I plan on going to photography 101 class one day. I need to learn so much.
> 
> well here are a fe pics from that day... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



senor bean,

I got your PM the day of or before your event and sorry I did not get to you sooner. Please do not ever hesitate to email me directly at [email protected].
From what you posted you seem to have done pretty good for your first time to the rodeo. It is a little nerve racking when you know that you are documenting a priceless and memorable moment with no redos or retakes. Trust me I shot cars for years and weddings is a whole different animal to tame. Keep up the good work and tackle a few more and you'll be laughing at weddings and sweet 16's and quinces.

- tony valadez


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

heres a few shots i got while in phoenix this year.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Nov 24 2010, 08:14 PM~19156800
> *Headed down to MD for a show last weekend & my PITTSBURGH family trailer trucked some of our cars down for it ...
> Hope yinz enjoy my most recent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats my homie franky b's bike.


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye+Dec 2 2010, 10:44 PM~19223139-->
> 
> 
> 
> SICK!!! love it homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks man! :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-72 kutty_@Dec 3 2010, 12:58 AM~19224483
> *Damn, cool shot....does everyone in here work for lowrider but me? lol
> There's only one thing I don't like about this shot, just being nit picky...the dumpster in the top right hand corner caught my eye.  Love the pic though, lighting and pose look good.  I wonder if you could edit the trash can out?
> *


Thanks kutty! I was actually approached by the editor to shoot for Girls of Lowrider. lol. On the other hand, thanks for pointing out the blue tool box. I can try and PS it out of there and see what I come up with. I will post it up later tonite. Thanks for the input.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Nasty+Dec 2 2010, 05:22 PM~19221128-->
> 
> 
> 
> Good Job bro!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *thanks bro.... this wasnt easy*
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DREAM [email protected] 2 2010, 06:02 PM~19221383
> *good shots!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *thanks mr Dream-on.....i will be ordering to prints of your work after the new year*
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2010, 09:44 PM~19223139
> *SICK!!! love it homie
> Look go to me beans....hope the tips helped man
> Bad ass shot...nice angle!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *any tip is great help...... i was nervous as hell*
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 72 [email protected] 3 2010, 12:03 AM~19224537
> *Cool shots bro...wedding photographers probably have the hardest jobs of all.  I guess that's why they make the big bucks.  You did good though Drastic, I'm sure they will be happy!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *thanks kutty........ this was stressful.... i hope they like the pics*
> <!--QuoteBegin-tonyvaladez.com_@Dec 3 2010, 01:34 AM~19225511
> *senor bean,
> 
> I got your PM the day of or before your event and sorry I did not get to you sooner. Please do not ever hesitate to email me directly at [email protected].
> From what you posted you seem to have done pretty good for your first time to the rodeo. It is a little nerve racking when you know that you are documenting a priceless and memorable moment with no redos or retakes. Trust me I shot cars for years and weddings is a whole different animal to tame. Keep up the good work and tackle a few more and you'll be laughing at weddings and sweet 16's and quinces.
> 
> - tony valadez
> *


*thank you very much tony.....
from the moment i walked into the hair salon to start taking pictures i was nervous... i walked in and everyone was looking at me like " who the hell is this big black guy walking in here with a camera.... why is he talking pictures in here..." :uh: :wow: 
but i did ask permission before i started.....
i dont know if i could do this for a living......

i just wanted people to see what i see through my camera....and try and capture the moment.....*


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Dec 2 2010, 10:55 AM~19218339-->
> 
> 
> 
> Bean,
> 
> I had pm'd you back with my number to call me.  I think you did a pretty good job considering the circumstances. Shooting people is definitely more challenging that something static like a car. But as we all know practice makes perfect. Im sure they will be happy. :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *thanks....i hope to call and get some help on the picture talking thing...*
> <!--QuoteBegin-itsonlyme1_@Dec 2 2010, 11:06 AM~19218423
> *:thumbsup: Great job Bean!!!!
> *


*thanks wife-E*


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Nov 30 2010, 09:45 AM~19199195
> *The beautiful thing about photography is the difference in styles. You can look at every picture posted here and see the variance. Hell all of us can take a picture of the same car and not one picture will look the same. Everyone is doing a hell of a job! Keep it up guys! :thumbsup:
> *


Well said Maaando. I always seemed to be amazed by most of the stuff you post up, excellent work :thumbsup: If you ever head up to Cen FL and got some spare time, hit me up I'd love to pick your brain a little :biggrin:


Bean, great job especially considering the circumstances


----------



## NIMSTER64

My Daughter has her holiday banquet for soccer today. I was asked to take pictures. I Need help LOL.

it will be like a hall like for weddings and quinces. so I imagine the atmosphere will be very similar. I was going to take my 50mm 1.4 and my 24-70 L 2.8 and my 5D Mark II only know how to use the basic functions. I just got it a couple months ago. I was also going to take my 580 ex II speed light I don't know much about it either I just got it so I was going to use the speed light on auto, and a Gary fong light sphere II the cloudy one not the clear one.

Any suggestions as far as settings go like where to start off. I almost always shoot on manual any suggestions? I have been told to shoot on AV or TV any suggestions? also should I use the Gary fong? what should I set the speed light to is auto fine? where should I aim the flash to? this will be my first time shooting in these conditions. Any help anything you guys might think of that would make it easier for me and less stressful LOL. I would really appreciate it. lenses I have that will stay home will be a 100 mm 2.8 and a 70-200 L 4. also any suggestions as to what I need to add to my set up to be better efficient. I wish I could afford all L series lenses but suggest it if I need it so I have a wish list to save up for. thanks again for all the help and constructive criticism


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 2 2010, 10:23 AM~19218168
> *Here is a funny story.
> A few months ago a  friend of mine ask me to take pictures of his daughters sweet 16.
> I was thinking  I'm just a guy with a camera, i'm not the man for this job .. but I said sure thinking he would get a professional to do it when the time came..
> Well this past Saturday was the event and he asked me again.
> I was like Oh shit, he is serious but how can I say no at the last moment  So the Friday before the party went to B&H and bought a sb600 flash. Never used one before.
> I was NERVOUS as shit. Fucking nervous.
> I never did something like this before and it's was her special day.
> So I couldnt fuck this up.
> So I did it and took a few pics
> Taking pictures of cars is so much easier,for real. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I didn't know how to tell people how to stand. I was clueless.
> I didn't know what setting to put my camera, some pictures came out good others not so good.
> I kept my camera on A or S most of the night.
> I plan on going to photography 101 class one day. I need to learn so much.
> 
> well here are a fe pics from that day... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 OH DAMN i AM IN THE SAME SITUATION YOU WERE IN LOL. I AM SHITTING RIGHT NOW LOL. ANY SUGGESTIONS MAN. YOUR PICS LOOK GOOD MAN I HOPE MINE COME OUT GOOD. OHBOY I AM SCREWED :happysad:


----------



## drasticbean

the father daughter dance......










here re a few more.....


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 3 2010, 08:28 AM~19227073
> *My Daughter has her holiday banquet for soccer today. I was asked to take pictures. I Need help LOL.
> 
> it will be like a hall like for weddings and quinces. so I imagine the atmosphere will be very similar. I was going to take my 50mm 1.4 and my 24-70 L 2.8 and my 5D Mark II only know how to use the basic functions. I just got it a couple months ago. I was also going to take my 580 ex II speed light I don't know much about it either I just got it so I was going to use the speed light on auto, and a Gary fong light sphere II the cloudy one not the clear one.
> 
> Any suggestions as far as settings go like where to start off. I almost always shoot on manual any suggestions? I have been told to shoot on AV or TV any suggestions? also should I use the Gary fong? what should I set the speed light to is auto fine? where should I aim the flash to? this will be my first time shooting in these conditions. Any help anything you guys might think of that would make it easier for me and less stressful LOL. I would really appreciate it. lenses I have that will stay home will be a 100 mm 2.8 and a 70-200 L 4.  also any suggestions as to what I need to add to my set up to be better efficient. I wish I could afford all L series lenses but suggest it if I need it so I have a wish list to save up for. thanks again for all the help and constructive criticism
> *





You will have limited use for the 50 mm unless you use it for detail shots so your work horse for the evening will be your 24-70. I suggest you shoot on Manual so that you have total control of the situation as opposed to letting the camera make those decisions for you. Depending on the ambient lighting or lack of I would start with your ISO at around 640 or 800 and drag your shutter when needed. As for your flash I suggest also manual but if you have limited practice with the flash then ETTL will have to do but be cautious that the sensor will be misread if it shoot into or near a mirror. Depending on the height and color of the ceiling the Fong pointed straight up should be just fine for soft lighting. Even though the flash will be on ETTL you still have the capabilities of bumping up or down a few stops. Hope this helps out some and overall have fun shooting and overshoot to get what you will end up needing.

t


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Dec 3 2010, 09:51 AM~19227192
> *You will have limited use for the 50 mm unless you use it for detail shots so your work horse for the evening will be your 24-70. I suggest you shoot on Manual so that you have total control of the situation as opposed to letting the camera make those decisions for you. Depending on the ambient lighting or lack of I would start with your ISO at around 640 or 800 and drag your shutter when needed. As for your flash I suggest also manual but if you have limited practice with the flash then ETTL will have to do but be cautious that the sensor will be misread if it shoot into or near a mirror. Depending on the height and color of the ceiling the Fong pointed straight up should be just fine for soft lighting. Even though the flash will be on ETTL you still have the capabilities of bumping up or down a few stops. Hope this helps out some and overall have fun shooting and overshoot to get what you will end up needing.
> 
> t
> *


Yes it helps everything helps at this point. I am going to read up on the flash and see if I can figure it out to shoot with it on manual. Thank you so much. this is a great start.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty+Nov 28 2010, 09:34 PM~19186674-->
> 
> 
> 
> Another one from the same shoot...she's the owner of the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice Kutty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 01:47 AM~19188131
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice Carlos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DREAM [email protected] 29 2010, 10:19 AM~19189538
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DREAM [email protected] 29 2010, 04:42 PM~19192281
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice ones Tony!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2010, 07:45 AM~19199195
> *The beautiful thing about photography is the difference in styles. You can look at every picture posted here and see the variance. Hell all of us can take a picture of the same car and not one picture will look the same. Everyone is doing a hell of a job! Keep it up guys! :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly!
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Dec 2 2010, 06:45 AM~19217771
> *Here is an outtake from a shoot I did for "Girls of Lowirder" Magazine.
> 
> Certified Gangster is still lookin Flawless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice one!



> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Dec 2 2010, 08:23 AM~19218168-->
> 
> 
> 
> *Here is a funny story.
> A few months ago a  friend of mine ask me to take pictures of his daughters sweet 16.
> I was thinking  I'm just a guy with a camera, i'm not the man for this job .. but I said sure thinking he would get a professional to do it when the time came..
> Well this past Saturday was the event and he asked me again.
> I was like Oh shit, he is serious but how can I say no at the last moment  So the Friday before the party went to B&H and bought a sb600 flash. Never used one before.
> I was NERVOUS as shit. Fucking nervous.
> I never did something like this before and it's was her special day.
> So I couldnt fuck this up.
> So I did it and took a few pics
> Taking pictures of cars is so much easier,for real. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I didn't know how to tell people how to stand. I was clueless.
> I didn't know what setting to put my camera, some pictures came out good others not so good.
> I kept my camera on A or S most of the night.
> I plan on going to photography 101 class one day. I need to learn so much.
> 
> well here are a fe pics from that day... :uh:  :uh:  :uh: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Told you you would do well!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-72 kutty_@Dec 2 2010, 09:58 PM~19224483
> *Damn, cool shot....does everyone in here work for lowrider but me? lol
> There's only one thing I don't like about this shot, just being nit picky...the dumpster in the top right hand corner caught my eye.  Love the pic though, lighting and pose look good.  I wonder if you could edit the trash can out?
> *


Kutty, Girls of Lowrider takes submissions. Email the editor with some samples.


----------



## nobueno

Here's one from last weekend.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Dec 3 2010, 09:59 AM~19226961-->
> 
> 
> 
> *thanks....i hope to call and get some help on the picture talking thing...*
> Anytime man.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DOOZER_@Dec 3 2010, 10:05 AM~19226981
> *Well said Maaando. I always seemed to be amazed by most of the stuff you post up, excellent work :thumbsup: If you ever head up to Cen FL and got some spare time, hit me up I'd love to pick your brain a little :biggrin:
> Bean, great job especially considering the circumstances
> *


Thanks Doozer. Ill be up there next month in Tampa. Pm me your info.


----------



## datdude-oc

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Nov 28 2010, 06:35 AM~19180956
> *went to the griffith observatory with the family tonite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 3 2010, 12:38 PM~19228319
> *Thanks Doozer. Ill be up there next month in Tampa. Pm me your info.
> *


sent


----------



## DREAM ON

> *thanks mr Dream-on.....i will be ordering to prints of your work after the new year*
> 
> You got it!!


----------



## ESCHOELAID




----------



## ESCHOELAID

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 3 2010, 01:16 AM~19226124
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SICK!


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 29 2010, 09:19 AM~19189538
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ive been watching you in this thread get better and better over time. Great stuff man, this is my favorite so far. Keep doin' it.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

BEHIND THE SCEENS


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

MY SON WAS MESSING AROUND


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 1 2010, 07:36 PM~19214525
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Dec 3 2010, 09:09 PM~19232898
> *Ive been watching you in this thread get better and better over time. Great stuff man, this is my favorite so far. Keep doin' it.
> *



Thank's for the feed back bro!!!!


----------



## Ecalderon

Awesome work everyone .


R.I.P TO THE LATE RON SANTO #10 OLD SCHOOL CHICAGO CUBS


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 2 2010, 08:23 AM~19218168
> *Here is a funny story.
> A few months ago a  friend of mine ask me to take pictures of his daughters sweet 16.
> I was thinking  I'm just a guy with a camera, i'm not the man for this job .. but I said sure thinking he would get a professional to do it when the time came..
> Well this past Saturday was the event and he asked me again.
> I was like Oh shit, he is serious but how can I say no at the last moment  So the Friday before the party went to B&H and bought a sb600 flash. Never used one before.
> I was NERVOUS as shit. Fucking nervous.
> I never did something like this before and it's was her special day.
> So I couldnt fuck this up.
> So I did it and took a few pics
> Taking pictures of cars is so much easier,for real. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I didn't know how to tell people how to stand. I was clueless.
> I didn't know what setting to put my camera, some pictures came out good others not so good.
> I kept my camera on A or S most of the night.
> I plan on going to photography 101 class one day. I need to learn so much.
> 
> well here are a fe pics from that day... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you did well my friend :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESCHOELAID

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 5 2010, 12:25 AM~19242279
> *you did well my friend :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



x2


----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## Twotonz

A video that I put together from my trip to Japan


----------



## Mr. 412




----------



## Mr. 412

Ooooops; beat me too it! :biggrin:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Dec 5 2010, 01:25 AM~19242279-->
> 
> 
> 
> you did well my friend :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> x3 :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 09:22 AM~19243476
> *A video that I put together from my trip to Japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Awesome video and photos tonz :thumbsup: 

Big props for you at the rest of the squad for "LOWRIDER IN JAPAN SHOW"


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 10:22 AM~19243476
> *A video that I put together from my trip to Japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice homie thanks for shareing


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 08:22 AM~19243476
> *A video that I put together from my trip to Japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass bro!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 08:22 AM~19243476
> *A video that I put together from my trip to Japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 07:22 AM~19243476
> *A video that I put together from my trip to Japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats badass homie  :thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 2 2010, 06:45 AM~19217771
> *Here is an outtake from a shoot I did for "Girls of Lowirder" Magazine.
> 
> Certified Gangster is still lookin Flawless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Loving the leggy blonde. :thumbsup: 

--

Is Tanisha still wanting photogs to do 2 free shoots before she can start paying you? That's what she told me back in '08. 

--









Not sure what I'd want more?

---


> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 08:22 AM~19243476
> *A video that I put together from my trip to Japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good stuff! I see you're trying to master iMovies?


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Steel City Fam+Dec 5 2010, 08:29 AM~19243501-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooops; beat me too it!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ecalderon_@Dec 5 2010, 10:08 AM~19243896
> *x3  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> Awesome video and photos tonz :thumbsup:
> 
> Big props for you at the rest of the squad for "LOWRIDER IN JAPAN SHOW"
> *


thanks ED


> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Dec 5 2010, 12:49 PM~19244876-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice homie thanks for shareing
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no problem Nim
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigMandoAZ_@Dec 5 2010, 01:21 PM~19245099
> *badass bro!
> *


gracias Mando


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE+Dec 5 2010, 01:23 PM~19245116-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2010, 01:52 PM~19245244
> *thats badass homie  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> gracias Mike
> <!--QuoteBegin-mxcn_roc_@Dec 5 2010, 03:07 PM~19245709
> *Good stuff! I see you're trying to master iMovies?
> *


Thanks Carlos....not trying to master it....thats just all I have to work with....unless someone with the Adobe software *hint*hint*


----------



## DREAM ON

Took this today!!! Blue Ray 2 door cady....


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 08:22 AM~19243476
> *A video that I put together from my trip to Japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice Tonz! :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 5 2010, 05:13 PM~19246675
> *Took this today!!! Blue Ray 2 door cady....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice one Tony!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63+Dec 3 2010, 10:29 PM~19233620-->
> 
> 
> 
> BEHIND THE SCEENS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats JD! Well deserved!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ecalderon_@Dec 4 2010, 06:07 AM~19235003
> *Awesome work everyone .
> R.I.P TO THE LATE RON SANTO #10 OLD SCHOOL CHICAGO CUBS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Powerful shot Ed!


----------



## nobueno

One from yesterday.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Dec 4 2010, 07:07 AM~19235003
> *Awesome work everyone .
> R.I.P TO THE LATE RON SANTO #10 OLD SCHOOL CHICAGO CUBS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



bad ass journalistic shot!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

nice video tonz!


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 5 2010, 10:07 PM~19249397
> *Nice one Tony!
> *


Thanks Jae!!!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 5 2010, 09:07 PM~19249397
> *Nice one Tony!
> *


epstein editorial was killer


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 5 2010, 08:11 PM~19248230
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Nice Mando! :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 5 2010, 10:45 PM~19249872
> *epstein editorial was killer
> *


Thanks! He is a great guy and very talented!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 5 2010, 09:47 PM~19249891
> *Thanks! He is a great guy and very talented!
> *



i think the car club war editorial should have been a chapter feature. get a member of certain clubs to tell their stories. but still enjoyed it.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 5 2010, 10:50 PM~19249923
> *i think the car club war editorial should have been a chapter feature. get a member of certain clubs to tell their stories. but still enjoyed it.
> *


Not a bad idea, I think it should still be done! :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 5 2010, 09:55 PM~19249976
> *Not a bad idea, I think it should still be done!  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 5 2010, 07:22 AM~19243476
> *A video that I put together from my trip to Japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON

:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 5 2010, 10:46 PM~19249877
> *Nice Mando! :biggrin:
> *


thanks buddy:biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 5 2010, 06:07 PM~19245709
> *Loving the leggy blonde. :thumbsup:
> 
> --
> 
> Is Tanisha still wanting photogs to do 2 free shoots before she can start paying you?  That's what she told me back in '08.
> 
> *


Yeah the first one is a feature on you the photographer. Then its all good.


----------



## nobueno

Took this one coming back to LA from Indio yesterday.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 6 2010, 11:50 AM~19251761
> *Took this one coming back to LA from Indio yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: I like this one.


----------



## MAAANDO

Here is one from this past weekend.


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## nobueno

Feb 2011 issue of LRM is hitting newsstand. Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 6 2010, 02:14 PM~19253335
> *Feb 2011 issue of LRM is hitting newsstand. Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


even your cell phone pics look good


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 6 2010, 10:50 AM~19251761
> *Took this one coming back to LA from Indio yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 6 2010, 02:17 AM~19250556
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 6 2010, 12:14 PM~19253335
> *Feb 2011 issue of LRM is hitting newsstand. Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Dec 6 2010, 09:01 AM~19251837-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: I like this one.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks my friend! I shot it with a D7000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 11:30 AM~19252904
> *Here is one from this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sharp! Love the colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DREAM [email protected] 6 2010, 12:10 PM~19253299
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice! Is that from the High Desert model show?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 12:17 PM~19253375
> *even your cell phone pics look good
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Nim, appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 12:23 PM~19253421
> *:0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mxcn_roc_@Dec 6 2010, 12:51 PM~19253639
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Send my congrats to your friends Carlos! :biggrin:


----------



## Mozz

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 6 2010, 01:30 PM~19252904
> *Here is one from this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Rad lighting! who is she?


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Dec 6 2010, 04:20 PM~19253840-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks my friend! I shot it with a D7000.
> Sharp! Love the colors!
> Nice! Is that from the High Desert model show?
> Thanks Nim, appreciate it.
> Send my congrats to your friends Carlos!  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Jae! How do you like the D7000? you went DX instead of FX?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mozz_@Dec 6 2010, 04:25 PM~19253864
> *Rad lighting! who is she?
> *


Thanks. She is a friend/paying client.


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## 94pimplac

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 5 2010, 11:25 PM~19250256
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: dammmm


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 6 2010, 12:17 AM~19250556
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 5 2010, 08:11 PM~19248230
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good Homie


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 2 2010, 06:06 PM~19222302
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 6 2010, 06:18 PM~19256474
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ESCHOELAID

WICKED VIDEO TWOTONZ  makes me wanna go to japan


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 3 2010, 06:57 AM~19226951
> *thank you very much tony.....
> from the moment i walked into the hair salon to start taking pictures i was nervous... i walked in and everyone was looking at me like " who the hell is this big black guy walking in here with a camera.... why is he talking pictures in here..." :uh:  :wow:
> but i did ask permission before i started.....
> i dont know if i could do this for a living......
> 
> i just wanted people to see what i see through my camera....and try and capture the moment.....
> *


I thought you were going to call me Bean????

LOL! Damn Bean that reminded me of the first time I shot a wedding....I was nervous as hell....I don't know how I made it through the day. At first I would feel all weird and nervous about being with a bunch of strangers at their party and I didn't want to do those events anymore. After a few times of doing it for a while I started getting less and less nervous....now it aint a big deal at all to do a big event like. You did a great job on the events that Im sure more and more people will start asking you to shoot their events.....again good job Bean


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 2 2010, 06:45 AM~19217771
> *Here is an outtake from a shoot I did for "Girls of Lowirder" Magazine.
> 
> Certified Gangster is still lookin Flawless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean shot Mando...talk about having legs of a stallion


> _Originally posted by nobueno+Dec 3 2010, 09:51 AM~19228060-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here's one from last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice....I can tell right away what photos are yours
> <!--QuoteBegin-HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Dec 3 2010, 10:29 PM~19233620
> *BEHIND THE SCEENS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon+Dec 4 2010, 06:07 AM~19235003-->
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome work everyone .
> R.I.P TO THE LATE RON SANTO #10 OLD SCHOOL CHICAGO CUBS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and that's how you tell a story with a photo.....great job Ed
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DREAM [email protected] 5 2010, 05:13 PM~19246675
> *Took this today!!! Blue Ray 2 door cady....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like how you are using your wide angle and your post work
> 
> everyone told me that the 24-70 is their work horse but my work horse has been my 16-35....I've done photoshoots, car shows and other shoots with nothing but the 16-35
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Dec 6 2010, 11:30 AM~19252904
> *Here is one from this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's one point Mando.....the lighting, the contrast and everything about that shot is right now point man.....I need to get me that ring flash


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Dec 6 2010, 10:43 PM~19257462-->
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were going to call me Bean????
> 
> LOL!  Damn Bean that reminded me of the first time I shot a wedding....I was nervous as hell....I don't know how I made it through the day.  At first I would feel all weird and nervous about being with a bunch of strangers at their party and I didn't want to do those events anymore.  After a few times of doing it for a while I started getting less and less nervous....now it aint a big deal at all to do a big event like.  You did a great job on the events that Im sure more and more people will start asking you to shoot their events.....again good job Bean
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man isnt that the truth. I felt the same exact way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 10:58 PM~19257637
> *clean shot Mando...talk about having legs of a stallion
> 
> nice....I can tell right away what photos are yours
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Dec 6 2010, 11:04 PM~19257689
> *and that's how you tell a story with a photo.....great job Ed
> 
> I like how you are using your wide angle and your post work
> 
> everyone told me that the 24-70 is their work horse but my work horse has been my 16-35....I've done photoshoots, car shows and other shoots with nothing but the 16-35
> 
> that's one point Mando.....the lighting, the contrast and everything about that shot is right now point man.....I need to get me that ring flash
> *


Thanks TwoTonz. Yeah man, I live and die by Paul C. Buff products. They are great! Thanks! How was Japan? I was spying on you from Facebook! :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 6 2010, 08:18 PM~19257871
> *Man isnt that the truth. I felt the same exact way!
> Thanks TwoTonz. Yeah man, I live and die by Paul C. Buff products. They are great! Thanks! How was Japan? I was spying on you from Facebook! :biggrin:
> *


Paul C. have definitely been good to me to...lol. Japan was sick....the whole experience, the people we met and also that everyone I went with to Japan were all on the same page....would like to make it a yearly thing but I hope to at least do it one more time


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Dec 5 2010, 09:11 PM~19248230-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nicely done mando
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2010, 11:08 PM~19249428
> *Congrats JD! Well deserved!
> Powerful shot Ed!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks jae.He was sitting at the same spot for a while drinking a coors(old school beer) He was in his early 50s must had been a really die hard fan.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2010, 11:10 PM~19249449
> *One from yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Badass jae
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2010, 11:33 PM~19249746
> *bad ass journalistic shot!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks tony.
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Dec 6 2010, 09:04 PM~19257689
> *and that's how you tell a story with a photo.....great job Ed
> 
> 
> 
> I like how you are using your wide angle and your post work
> 
> everyone told me that the 24-70 is their work horse but my work horse has been my 16-35....I've done photoshoots, car shows and other shoots with nothing but the 16-35
> 
> that's one point Mando.....the lighting, the contrast and everything about that shot is right now point man.....I need to get me that ring flash
> *


Thanks Tonz


----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Nov 30 2010, 02:41 AM~19198504
> *heyyyy fatalll
> how you been when you comeing down to la!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Des, how you been? I been dooing good myself, jus finished taking a digital photography class. Thinking bout jumping into the advance b&w film class next semester, but not sure yet. Was supposed to hit up that Traffic show but plans changed and ended up in Vegas instead  :biggrin: Want to hit up a show down south next year, whats a good one to hit?


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 6 2010, 12:30 PM~19252904
> *Here is one from this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



very very clean


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 6 2010, 06:02 PM~19255771
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



mmmm mmmm luscious!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Anyone on here from my neck of the woods (Dallas)?

t


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 6 2010, 08:42 PM~19258177
> *Paul C. Buff have definitely been good to me to...lol.  Japan was sick....the whole experience, the people we met and also that everyone I went with to Japan were all on the same page....would like to make it a yearly thing but I hope to at least do it one more time
> *


Too bad everything I want to order from them has the words "Currently On Backorder."

That's not good for La Raza right there.


----------



## allure




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@Dec 6 2010, 09:41 PM~19258940
> *Whats up Des, how you been? I been dooing good myself, jus finished taking a digital photography class. Thinking bout jumping into the advance b&w film class next semester, but not sure yet. Was supposed to hit up that Traffic show but plans changed and ended up in Vegas instead    :biggrin: Want to hit up a show down south next year, whats a good one to hit?
> *


ooh damm thats good ama start clas in jan 
well the next big thing down in la is NEW YEARS daY!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
that gets very very good  you should come down


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com+Dec 7 2010, 12:55 AM~19259120-->
> 
> 
> 
> very very clean
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Tony!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mxcn_roc_@Dec 7 2010, 02:45 AM~19260327
> *Too bad everything I want to order from them has the words "Currently On Backorder."
> 
> That's not good for La Raza right there.
> *


Why dont you call them. Sometimes the website isnt updated as quickly.


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Dec 4 2010, 08:07 AM~19235003
> *Awesome work everyone .
> R.I.P TO THE LATE RON SANTO #10 OLD SCHOOL CHICAGO CUBS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GREAT shot


----------



## LD0GG

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Dec 6 2010, 09:01 PM~19256291
> *Looks good Homie
> *


This shot looks great but is begging for a tighter crop.


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Dec 6 2010, 02:34 PM~19254460-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jae! How do you like the D7000? you went DX instead of FX?
> Thanks. She is a friend/paying client.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like it! Photos are very sharp right out of the camera. I am going to wait to go FX next year. I keep reading and hearing about a D3 replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2010, 07:58 PM~19257637
> *nice....I can tell right away what photos are yours
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks my friend!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ecalderon_@Dec 6 2010, 09:29 PM~19258787
> *Nicely done mando
> Thanks jae.He was sitting at the same spot for a while drinking a coors(old school beer) He was in his early 50s must had been a really die hard  fan.
> Badass jae
> Thanks tony.
> Thanks Tonz
> *


Thanks Ed!


----------



## CharkBait

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 7 2010, 11:12 AM~19262917
> *I like it! Photos are very sharp right out of the camera. I am going to wait to go FX next year. I keep reading and hearing about a D3 replacement.
> Thanks my friend!
> Thanks Ed!
> *


Hey Jae, 

You and Stepheine take some amazing pictures. I always enjoy poping up on your site and checking out the new pics of what you and Steph see through your lens.
Are your pictures all camera work or is there some post processing.?


----------



## Wife-E

I always look forward to seeing everyone's work in here!! Thank you for all the great advice and ideas!!! Here are a couple from this past weekend, I am open to Criticism :biggrin:


----------



## Yastuvo

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 7 2010, 11:57 AM~19262791
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Shot!! :0


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Dec 7 2010, 12:55 PM~19263262
> *I always look forward to seeing everyone's work in here!! Thank you for all the great advice and ideas!!! Here are a couple from this past weekend, I am open to  Criticism  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



no criticism here, very clean open shade, available light images.


t


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Dec 7 2010, 12:49 PM~19263651
> *no criticism here, very clean open shade, available light images.
> t
> *


Thank you Tony, I appreciate it :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Dec 7 2010, 11:17 AM~19262951
> *Hey Jae,
> 
> You and Stepheine take some amazing pictures. I always enjoy poping up on your site and checking out the new pics of what you and Steph see through your lens.
> Are your pictures all camera work or is there some post processing.?
> *


Thanks! 90% camera and 10% post. I have my cameras and Stephanie's camera set up the same. I do the color separation, B&W images etc in Lightroom. I can only "tag" my photos in Photoshop. I have to get to know the ins and outs of both programs.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 7 2010, 02:12 PM~19262917
> *I like it! Photos are very sharp right out of the camera. I am going to wait to go FX next year. I keep reading and hearing about a D3 replacement.
> Thanks my friend!
> Thanks Ed!
> *


Well, I am waiting on the D700 replacement. I dont think i want to shell out that much money on a D3 or D3x. Dont get me wrong the camera is amazing but I would rather throw that money on some amazing glass. Either way an FX camera is in the works.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Dec 7 2010, 11:55 AM~19263262
> *I always look forward to seeing everyone's work in here!! Thank you for all the great advice and ideas!!! Here are a couple from this past weekend, I am open to  Criticism  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shots Sara!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 7 2010, 10:57 AM~19262791
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 7 2010, 01:50 PM~19264136
> *Well, I am waiting on the D700 replacement. I dont think i want to shell out that much money on a D3 or D3x. Dont get me wrong the camera is amazing but I would rather throw that money on some amazing glass. Either way an FX camera is in the works.
> *


I was actually looking at the D700 as a replacement. Especially since I have the MB-D10 grip. I was going to do the D700 with the 24-70.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 7 2010, 06:24 PM~19264898
> *I was actually looking at the D700 as a replacement. Especially since I have the MB-D10 grip. I was going to do the D700 with the 24-70.
> *


Thats one mean as combo right there. The 24-70 is sick as hell by itself and when you add the D700 it becomes even nastier.


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## MYRA J

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Dec 7 2010, 01:55 PM~19263262
> *I always look forward to seeing everyone's work in here!! Thank you for all the great advice and ideas!!! Here are a couple from this past weekend, I am open to  Criticism  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON+Dec 6 2010, 06:18 PM~19256474-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bad Ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2010, 12:51 AM~19260653
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by STiLL [email protected] 7 2010, 02:41 AM~19260862
> *ooh damm thats good ama start clas in jan
> well the next big thing down in la is NEW YEARS daY!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> that gets very very good  you should come down
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would be on a day that I have plans for already,ugh!  LOL! Guess Ill have to see whats up for another show. Ill hit u up when I head out your way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DREAM [email protected] 7 2010, 10:52 AM~19262760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice. Clean shot.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-itsonlyme1_@Dec 7 2010, 11:55 AM~19263262
> *I always look forward to seeing everyone's work in here!! Thank you for all the great advice and ideas!!! Here are a couple from this past weekend, I am open to  Criticism  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I realy like these two. Bottom one is my fav of the two. Colors in background look nice. Good natural lighting :biggrin:


----------



## allure




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 7 2010, 05:37 PM~19266180
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by allure_@Dec 7 2010, 07:28 PM~19267290
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## allure




----------



## FatAl 63

Little late but here's some of mine from Vegas. This first one, I think, is a lil dark but I like how the lighting falls across the muraul


----------



## carsofabq

everyone is putting out some great work


----------



## NINJA

Here's a couple from around town and around the Wife's barn


To put this first one in a little perspective, the sculpture is the Apollo Monument with the Moon in the background


































































I laughed about this one for a while after taking it...aren't you going to need that where you're going????


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Dec 7 2010, 01:51 PM~19264142-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice shots Sara!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: Thanks Jae!!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by MYRA [email protected] 7 2010, 05:53 PM~19266341
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you
> <!--QuoteBegin-FatAl 63_@Dec 7 2010, 07:22 PM~19267237
> *nice. Good natural lighting :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Thank you


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Dec 7 2010, 09:06 PM~19267672
> *everyone is putting out some great work
> *



x2

Like this shot here DOOZER :thumbsup: 








:thumbsup:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Dec 8 2010, 11:03 AM~19271491
> *x2
> 
> Like this shot here DOOZER :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


thanx


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Dec 8 2010, 09:03 AM~19271491
> *x2
> X3
> Like this shot here DOOZER :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Me too Doozer!


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 6 2010, 11:10 AM~19253299
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Dec 8 2010, 09:03 AM~19271491
> *x2
> 
> Like this shot here DOOZER :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Me 3 :biggrin: Very peaceful!


----------



## My95Fleety

> I laughed about this one for a while after taking it...aren't you going to need that where you're going????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that's funny!


----------



## DJ Englewood

Hey guys i know this guy who takes pics he swears his work is great and i tell him its ok but there is room for improvement he won't listen so i'm gonna post some of his work and give your honest opinion maybe he can take a lil constructive criticism from so pros i'm not sayin he is bad but what could take hime to that next level

BE PAINFULLY HONEST IT WILL ONLY HELP thanks


----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## DREAM ON

This is when my car was getting cut for the hydros... :cheesy:


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 8 2010, 06:03 PM~19276476
> *This is when my car was getting cut for the hydros... :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Dec 8 2010, 06:35 PM~19276842
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Dec 8 2010, 06:35 PM~19276842
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like these....especially the first two


----------



## Twotonz

One of these right here would greatly improve his first shot....I like the composition and the models pose on the last shot










> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Dec 8 2010, 01:18 PM~19273442
> *Hey guys i know this guy who takes pics he swears his work is great and i tell him its ok but there is room for improvement he won't listen so i'm gonna post some of his work and give your honest opinion maybe he can take a lil constructive criticism from so pros i'm not sayin he is bad but what could take hime to that next level
> 
> BE PAINFULLY HONEST IT WILL ONLY HELP thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Dec 8 2010, 07:45 AM~19271007
> *I laughed about this one for a while after taking it...aren't you going to need that where you're going????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not if they have one of these :biggrin:


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 8 2010, 11:08 PM~19278668
> *One of these right here would greatly improve his first shot....I like the composition and the models pose on the last shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wutz that? :uh:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Dec 8 2010, 10:31 PM~19279612
> *wutz that? :uh:
> *


a steamer....to remove the wrinkles from the backdrop


----------



## ESCHOELAID

reminds me of this lol :biggrin:


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Dec 2 2010, 10:46 PM~19225030
> *hey theres my car lol
> *


Caddy was looking good out there homie!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Dec 8 2010, 02:18 PM~19273442
> *Hey guys i know this guy who takes pics he swears his work is great and i tell him its ok but there is room for improvement he won't listen so i'm gonna post some of his work and give your honest opinion maybe he can take a lil constructive criticism from so pros i'm not sayin he is bad but what could take hime to that next level
> 
> BE PAINFULLY HONEST IT WILL ONLY HELP thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Catching minor details while shooting are a plus - if you don't catch them then you will spend a lot of time fixing it in photoshop. If you decide to not fix the problems then your image(s) will suffer in the end.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> Hey guys i know this guy who takes pics he swears his work is great and i tell him its ok but there is room for improvement he won't listen so i'm gonna post some of his work and give your honest opinion maybe he can take a lil constructive criticism from so pros i'm not sayin he is bad but what could take hime to that next level
> 
> BE PAINFULLY HONEST IT WILL ONLY HELP thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-
> 
> first image the backdrop is wrinkled, needs to improve on posing or positioning himself differently. Do not get drawn in to the girl but focus on the overall image. All I get is my eyes are drawn straight to her knee and then the upper part of her dress on her right side where it is not tucked in like on the left.


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## GRS-HPR

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Dec 9 2010, 11:35 AM~19276842
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY BAD ASS AN INSPERATIONAL :biggrin:


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Dec 8 2010, 11:16 PM~19278754-->
> 
> 
> 
> not if they have one of these  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ESCHOELAID_@Dec 9 2010, 01:17 AM~19280167
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reminds me of this  lol  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I just figured "ok, you needed it to get to your car.....aren't you gonna need it when ever you get out where you're going?"


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

FLASHBOX Photography 5th Annual Holiday Party this coming Sunday in Downtown Dallas!! If you are in the area look forward to seeing you there.


- tony valadez


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Homer Pimpson




----------



## carsofabq

A few recent shots


----------



## Affiliated_Lady

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Dec 9 2010, 06:17 AM~19281559
> *VERY BAD ASS AN INSPERATIONAL :biggrin:
> *



Thanks so much, the shoot was pretty fun!

*my boyfriend posted my photos for me*


----------



## Affiliated_Lady

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Dec 8 2010, 09:04 PM~19278606
> *I like these....especially the first two
> *



Thank you! :biggrin: 

*boyfriend posted my photos for me*


----------



## Affiliated_Lady

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Dec 8 2010, 07:21 PM~19277411
> *
> *



Thanks! :cheesy:


----------



## 5DEUCE




----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Dec 9 2010, 08:51 PM~19288311
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few recent shots
> *



Nice shots!!!!!


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Affiliated_Lady

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 10 2010, 04:05 AM~19290532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great picture! you've done some amazing work.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Dec 8 2010, 09:35 PM~19276842
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great Set!


----------



## LD0GG

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 10 2010, 07:05 AM~19290532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do you HDR almost all your photos?


----------



## Affiliated_Lady

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 10 2010, 06:45 AM~19290880
> *Great Set!
> *



Thank you Maaando!

*my boyfriend posted these pictures for me*


----------



## 65rivi

A few from Los Magnificos show in Houston this past weekend.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Dec 8 2010, 03:18 PM~19273442
> *Hey guys i know this guy who takes pics he swears his work is great and i tell him its ok but there is room for improvement he won't listen so i'm gonna post some of his work and give your honest opinion maybe he can take a lil constructive criticism from so pros i'm not sayin he is bad but what could take hime to that next level
> 
> BE PAINFULLY HONEST IT WILL ONLY HELP thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I am far from a pro but I would have shot the one walking with the dog from a difrent angle not to get the signs in the back ground. put your finger over it and see how it changes the feel. and your eyes are direct to her


----------



## LD0GG

> A few from Los Magnificos show in Houston this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that 58 is hot.. What type of Fisheye you using?


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Dec 10 2010, 09:38 AM~19291487
> *A few from Los Magnificos show in Houston this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Great pics Raul! Again gracias for the photography advice and support :biggrin:*


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Dec 10 2010, 08:38 AM~19291487
> *A few from Los Magnificos show in Houston this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Affiliated_Lady_@Dec 10 2010, 06:05 AM~19290765
> *Great picture! you've done some amazing work.
> *


Thank you


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 9 2010, 01:42 PM~19284444
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Affiliated_Lady

Went to a music video shoot that featured my boyfriends car in a sceen, this was my first time working with a light, any tips????? :happysad:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Dec 10 2010, 08:38 AM~19291487
> *A few from Los Magnificos show in Houston this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



sick set right there!  great job bro!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> A few from Los Magnificos show in Houston this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that 58 is hot.. *What type of Fisheye you using?*
> 
> 
> 
> x2
Click to expand...


----------



## supersporting88




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Dec 10 2010, 07:03 PM~19296723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: 
very nice!


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Dec 10 2010, 08:38 AM~19291487
> *A few from Los Magnificos show in Houston this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by AFFILIATED MONTE_@Dec 8 2010, 06:35 PM~19276842
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi

THANKS EVERYONE! I USED A 10MM NIKKOR LENS.... 
FOR MORE COVERAGE FROM HOUSTON, CHECK OUT MY THREAD, I TOOK 300+ PICS...
STARTS ON PAGE 10, CLICK BELOW ON "MY PICTURE THREAD"


----------



## NIMSTER64

the boiler room :biggrin: I took my cam to work today so I can get use to shooting in diffrent lighting. and this is what I came up with. I made them black and white and sharpen them a bit. and then I tried to mess with light room a bit. the last one I got my brother as he was picking up the water hose LOL


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 10 2010, 04:05 AM~19290532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Dec 10 2010, 07:03 PM~19296723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Dec 10 2010, 10:02 PM~19297633
> *THANKS EVERYONE! I USED A 10MM NIKKOR LENS....
> FOR MORE COVERAGE FROM HOUSTON, CHECK OUT MY THREAD, I TOOK 300+ PICS...
> STARTS ON PAGE 10, CLICK BELOW ON "MY PICTURE THREAD"
> *


I BET I KNOW WHAT THE WIFE IS BUYING ME FOR NAVIDAD :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Took my ride out for a photo session


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 10 2010, 09:31 PM~19297826
> *Took my ride out for a photo session
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work Homie


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Dec 10 2010, 09:34 PM~19297848
> *Nice work Homie
> *


thanks bro. i never take pics of my ride.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 10 2010, 09:11 PM~19297689
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like a screen shot from a movie! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 10 2010, 09:39 PM~19297889
> *thanks bro. i never take pics of my ride.
> *


Looks good  clean ride Homie


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Changed the water pump on my car today and then went for a test drive. I found I still had a leak  So I stopped to let the car cool off before heading back home. While I waited I pulled out the camera and shot a few pics. :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 11 2010, 08:52 PM~19304186
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice Mando!


----------



## nobueno

Mooneyes Xmas Party


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 11 2010, 11:57 PM~19304225
> *Mooneyes Xmas Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love this! :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 11 2010, 11:56 PM~19304208
> *Very nice Mando!
> *


Thanks Jae!


----------



## MAAANDO

Sorry im flooding the thread guys but heres another from today.


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 11 2010, 06:26 PM~19302861
> *Changed the water pump on my car today and then went for a test drive. I found I still had a leak    So I stopped to let the car cool off before heading back home. While I waited I pulled out the camera and shot a few pics.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good shots Jason :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 11 2010, 09:02 PM~19304262
> *Sorry im flooding the thread guys but heres another from today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do your thing homie! they all look real good


----------



## Affiliated_Lady

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Dec 10 2010, 08:58 PM~19297610
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 11 2010, 08:52 PM~19304186
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good job on the lighting


----------



## DEVINERI

Whats everyone using for editing programs ?


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Dec 12 2010, 01:29 PM~19306960-->
> 
> 
> 
> do your thing homie! they all look real good
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Dec 12 2010, 04:17 PM~19307907
> *good job on the lighting
> *


Thanks bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc

I had almost forgotten to how to shoot a girl and a lowrider.


----------



## alonzo

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 12 2010, 11:18 PM~19312785
> *I had almost forgotten to how to shoot a girl and a lowrider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: NICE WORK BRO


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 12 2010, 11:18 PM~19312785
> *I had almost forgotten to how to shoot a girl and a lowrider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice Carlos!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Dec 12 2010, 06:10 PM~19309948
> *Whats everyone using for editing programs ?
> *


Lightroom


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 13 2010, 09:35 AM~19314173
> *Lightroom
> *


same here, Lightroom.


----------



## Affiliated_Lady

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Dec 13 2010, 09:05 AM~19314326
> *same here, Lightroom.
> *


 I use Lightroom as well.


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI+Dec 12 2010, 06:10 PM~19309948-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats everyone using for editing programs ?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use Adobe Camera Raw to do some quick adjustments and I open into Photoshop CS5 to do any color correcting or effects and needed editing.
> 
> ----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 13 2010, 04:14 AM~19313639
> *:biggrin: NICE WORK BRO
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Dec 13 2010, 08:30 AM~19314150
> *Very nice Carlos!
> *


Thanks guys. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## DEVINERI

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 13 2010, 10:35 AM~19314173
> *Lightroom
> *


Thanks guys I just bought a mac and I could have gotten apples editing called Aperture. But im going to check out LIGHTROOM. Thanks again


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Dec 13 2010, 10:22 AM~19314734
> *Thanks guys I just bought a mac and I could have gotten apples editing called Aperture. But im going to check out LIGHTROOM. Thanks again
> *



Aperture is a good program. I used heavily in a lot of my early work. Both Aperture and Lightroom have their slight differences, but they ultimately do the same. I own both titles on my MAC and used both and the only advantage Lightroom had, was it's integration with the rest of the CS package.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 13 2010, 02:18 AM~19312785
> *I had almost forgotten to how to shoot a girl and a lowrider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These are really nice Carlos. :thumbsup:

I use Adobe Camera Raw and CS5 as well.


----------



## allure

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 12 2010, 10:18 PM~19312785
> *I had almost forgotten to how to shoot a girl and a lowrider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow these are cleannnnnnn.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## allure




----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by allure_@Dec 13 2010, 03:10 PM~19315332
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This would look awesome if you bump up the contrast.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by allure_@Dec 13 2010, 03:10 PM~19315332
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I hope you dont mind but i played with it a bit. Bumped up the contrast and sharpened the image.


----------



## GOOT

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: 

I love taking pictues but never took any classes before.I have been reading up and I am interested in getting a dslr camera so I can move up from my point and click. I wanted something with live view and hd video capability too.Im looking at either a nikon D3100 or the canon rebel eos T1i 

Any recomendations guys?


----------



## LD0GG

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Dec 13 2010, 04:04 PM~19315706
> *HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :cheesy:
> 
> I love taking pictues but never took any classes before.I have been reading up and I am interested in getting a dslr camera so I can move up from my point and click. I wanted something with live view and hd video capability too.Im looking at either a nikon D3100 or the canon rebel eos T1i
> 
> Any recomendations guys?
> *


Go to the store and try them out. The one that feels better is the right one for you. Those camera's are both very similar. Can't go wrong with either.


----------



## LD0GG

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 13 2010, 03:26 PM~19315450
> *This would look awesome if you bump up the contrast.
> *


ya almost any image right out the cam can benefit from that. Looks way better fixed.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Dec 13 2010, 04:38 PM~19315935
> *ya almost any image right out the cam can benefit from that.  Looks way better fixed.
> *


Yeah this is true. I hope the original poster is not offended by my editing. Just trying to help out.


----------



## lowrr

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 12 2010, 11:18 PM~19312785
> *I had almost forgotten to how to shoot a girl and a lowrider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



just curious on the set up of this shots?


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Dec 13 2010, 03:36 PM~19315923
> *Go to the store and try them out.  The one that feels better is the right one for you.  Those camera's are both very similar.  Can't go wrong with either.
> *


Thanks man.


----------



## alonzo

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 12 2010, 11:18 PM~19312785
> *I had almost forgotten to how to shoot a girl and a lowrider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: MAN I REALLY LIKE THAT TRUCK WHAT CAR CLUB IS IT FROM :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

Majestics Toy Drive


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 13 2010, 02:55 PM~19316493
> *Majestics Toy Drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THIS IS ONE OF YOUR TOP BEST PICTURE JAE!!LOL :h5: :run: 
J/K ALL YOUR PICS ARE SICK!!! :biggrin: 

GOOD SEEING YOU GUYS YESTERDAY....


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 13 2010, 04:41 PM~19317228
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 11 2010, 08:57 PM~19304225
> *Mooneyes Xmas Party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## zoolyfe

i snapped these a while ago at work. what do you guys think?


----------



## allure

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 13 2010, 11:32 AM~19315495
> *I hope you dont mind but i played with it a bit. Bumped up the contrast and sharpened the image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 yea i could really see the difference with the edits. good tip! much appreciated.
:biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 13 2010, 12:18 AM~19312785
> *I had almost forgotten to how to shoot a girl and a lowrider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Too funny, its like riding a bike. You never forget.

t


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Dec 12 2010, 07:10 PM~19309948
> *Whats everyone using for editing programs ?
> *


both lightroom and photoshop


----------



## BIG DAWG

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG DAWG




----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by zoolyfe_@Dec 13 2010, 07:19 PM~19318621
> *i snapped these a while ago at work. what do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Excellent Corey!


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 13 2010, 02:55 PM~19316493
> *Majestics Toy Drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great shots what fisheye do u have?


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 12 2010, 11:18 PM~19312785
> *I had almost forgotten to how to shoot a girl and a lowrider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love the lighting on the first one


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Dec 13 2010, 09:18 PM~19319899
> *Great shots what fisheye do u have?
> *


I have the Nikon 10.5 2.8 Fisheye which I used on the first photo. The second photo I shot with a Tokina 11-16 2.8 wide angle.


----------



## allure




----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Dec 14 2010, 12:43 AM~19320151-->
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Nikon 10.5 2.8 Fisheye which I used on the first photo. The second photo I shot with a *Tokina 11-16 2.8* wide angle.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its nice huh? :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-allure_@Dec 14 2010, 02:56 AM~19321355
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: 

Much better!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

It has come down to the wire and I am asking everyone to please cast your votes and comments today. The voting ends this Friday at midnight and trust me every single vote and comment will count. Last I knew FLASHBOX Photography was 7th on the standings
and I am realistically aiming for 3rd. Please be sure to cast your votes and comments in today and the more email addresses you have the more votes and comments you are allowed to cast. Please share the link with friends and help me reach a higher standing
by the end of the week.

thanks
Tony Valadez
FLASHBOX Photography
tonyvaladez.com
[email protected]
214.392.5691


We have been nominated best photographer in the Dallas/Ft. Worth area again. Please cast
your vote and comments in today!!!! Voting closes December 18th.

http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383


----------



## My95Fleety

Check out this article on yahoo on $100 per hour paying jobs. I hope the link works.

http://finance.yahoo.com/career-work/artic...r-more-per-hour


----------



## DREAM ON

Took this pic on Sunday!!!!


----------



## GOOT

Picked up my first dslr camera last night. :cheesy: I went with the Nikon 3100D.
Picked up my sd card at lunch today too. Can't wait to get home and try it out.


----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by carsofabq+Dec 9 2010, 08:51 PM~19288311-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2010, 08:38 AM~19291487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2010, 07:03 PM~19296723
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 08:52 PM~19304186
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2010, 11:18 PM~19312785
> *I had almost forgotten to how to shoot a girl and a lowrider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG DAWG_@Dec 13 2010, 08:40 PM~19319422
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work Everyone :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 11 2010, 08:52 PM~19304186
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK PIC RIGHT HERE!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Lunas64

> _Originally posted by alonzo_@Dec 13 2010, 01:47 PM~19316420
> *:biggrin: MAN I REALLY LIKE THAT TRUCK WHAT CAR CLUB IS IT FROM  :biggrin:
> *


Funny Guy!! :biggrin: Sup Homey!!


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 14 2010, 06:51 PM~19325891
> *SICK PIC RIGHT HERE!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man. :biggrin:


----------



## allure




----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 11 2010, 08:52 PM~19304186
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Holy Wow!!!!! :wow:


----------



## Nasty

some older stuff....



















i dont know if i posted these or not :dunno:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by allure_@Dec 14 2010, 08:05 PM~19328223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: I LIKE IT!! real nice shot! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

thanks for the feed back and all the pm


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Dec 14 2010, 01:43 PM~19324134
> *It has come down to the wire and I am asking everyone to please cast your votes and comments today. The voting ends this Friday at midnight and trust me every single vote and comment will count. Last I knew FLASHBOX Photography was 7th on the standings
> and I am realistically aiming for 3rd. Please be sure to cast your votes and comments in today and the more email addresses you have the more votes and comments you are allowed to cast. Please share the link with friends and help me reach a higher standing
> by the end of the week.
> 
> thanks
> Tony Valadez
> FLASHBOX Photography
> tonyvaladez.com
> [email protected]
> 214.392.5691
> We have been nominated best photographer in the Dallas/Ft. Worth area again. Please cast
> your vote and comments in today!!!! Voting closes December 18th.
> 
> http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383
> *


  still voting hope you win. share you fb and twitter


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Dec 14 2010, 01:43 PM~19324134
> *It has come down to the wire and I am asking everyone to please cast your votes and comments today. The voting ends this Friday at midnight and trust me every single vote and comment will count. Last I knew FLASHBOX Photography was 7th on the standings
> and I am realistically aiming for 3rd. Please be sure to cast your votes and comments in today and the more email addresses you have the more votes and comments you are allowed to cast. Please share the link with friends and help me reach a higher standing
> by the end of the week.
> 
> thanks
> Tony Valadez
> FLASHBOX Photography
> tonyvaladez.com
> [email protected]
> 214.392.5691
> We have been nominated best photographer in the Dallas/Ft. Worth area again. Please cast
> your vote and comments in today!!!! Voting closes December 18th.
> 
> http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383
> *


There was an error sharing to the following networks:
twitter

Please Retry or Close


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by allure_@Dec 14 2010, 09:05 PM~19328223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this image is so bad ass in sooo many ways . :worship: :worship: 

-t


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> some older stuff....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These should be like on a get well card or welcome home daddy cards!
> Cochinas!!! I like it..
> 
> - t


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 15 2010, 12:09 AM~19330099
> *  still voting hope you win. share you fb and twitter
> *



Thank you nimster and everyone else that has voted thus far. I did post on my fb, don't use twitter though.

Voting ends this Friday evening, spread the word around. 

- t


----------



## allure

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Dec 14 2010, 09:03 PM~19329375
> *:wow: I LIKE IT!! real nice shot!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man, just tryna be like you pros!


----------



## allure

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Dec 14 2010, 10:22 PM~19330250
> *this image is so bad ass in sooo many ways .  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> -t
> *


your photos are bad ass man. but thanks alot, appreciate it! :cheesy:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Nasty+Dec 15 2010, 12:17 AM~19328833-->
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Wow!!!!!  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Man! :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Nasty_@Dec 15 2010, 12:41 AM~19329116
> *some older stuff....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know if i posted these or not :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Digging the first 2.


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 15 2010, 11:33 AM~19333876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 14 2010, 05:24 PM~19326554
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Dec 13 2010, 08:40 PM~19319422
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Dec 14 2010, 12:43 PM~19324134
> *It has come down to the wire and I am asking everyone to please cast your votes and comments today. The voting ends this Friday at midnight and trust me every single vote and comment will count. Last I knew FLASHBOX Photography was 7th on the standings
> and I am realistically aiming for 3rd. Please be sure to cast your votes and comments in today and the more email addresses you have the more votes and comments you are allowed to cast. Please share the link with friends and help me reach a higher standing
> by the end of the week.
> 
> thanks
> Tony Valadez
> FLASHBOX Photography
> tonyvaladez.com
> [email protected]
> 214.392.5691
> We have been nominated best photographer in the Dallas/Ft. Worth area again. Please cast
> your vote and comments in today!!!! Voting closes December 18th.
> 
> http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383
> *


Just voted. Good luck Homie!!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Dec 15 2010, 02:17 PM~19334140
> *Just voted. Good luck Homie!!
> *



Thank you to all that have voted so far and keep them coming voting ends Friday.

thanks

t


----------



## NIMSTER64

what is a good reliable wireless flash trigger?


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 15 2010, 04:15 PM~19334712
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## alonzo

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Dec 14 2010, 06:32 PM~19327159
> *Funny Guy!! :biggrin: Sup Homey!!
> *


 :biggrin: eye no huh :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

*need advice on a wireless flash trigger and a tripod*


----------



## BIG DAWG

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Dec 15 2010, 01:56 PM~19334018
> *Nice
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## zoolyfe

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 13 2010, 08:00 PM~19319696
> *Excellent Corey!
> *



Thanx Jae!


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 15 2010, 05:11 PM~19336170
> *need advice on a wireless flash trigger and a tripod
> *


***Only Do THIS IF YOU HAVE THE CASH***

Tripod= gitzo carbon fiber tripod

Wireless Triggers= pocket wizards

I would personally wait to purchase anything until I had the finances to go this route.


----------



## Nasty

> some older stuff....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These should be like on a get well card or welcome home daddy cards!
> Cochinas!!! I like it..
> 
> - t
> 
> 
> 
> hahaha AGREED!
> thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 15 2010, 07:43 AM~19331779
> *Thanks Man! :thumbsup:
> Digging the first 2.
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 6 2010, 04:02 PM~19255771
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by allure_@Dec 15 2010, 04:05 AM~19328223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautifull pic !


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Dec 10 2010, 04:51 AM~19288311
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few recent shots
> *


 :worship:


----------



## CARROT

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Dec 14 2010, 11:43 AM~19324134
> *It has come down to the wire and I am asking everyone to please cast your votes and comments today. The voting ends this Friday at midnight and trust me every single vote and comment will count. Last I knew FLASHBOX Photography was 7th on the standings
> and I am realistically aiming for 3rd. Please be sure to cast your votes and comments in today and the more email addresses you have the more votes and comments you are allowed to cast. Please share the link with friends and help me reach a higher standing
> by the end of the week.
> 
> thanks
> Tony Valadez
> FLASHBOX Photography
> tonyvaladez.com
> [email protected]
> 214.392.5691
> We have been nominated best photographer in the Dallas/Ft. Worth area again. Please cast
> your vote and comments in today!!!! Voting closes December 18th.
> 
> http://alist.wfaa.com/flashbox-tony-valade...aphy/biz/288383
> *




Just voted Tony. Good luck!


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Dec 16 2010, 12:31 PM~19343812
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 

New logo came out good!!!


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 16 2010, 01:58 PM~19343998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad ass pic 
SCREEN SAVER"


----------



## candycoatedbook




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON+Dec 15 2010, 12:33 PM~19333876-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a good shot Bro. Next Generation of LowRiders right there :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 12:31 PM~19343812
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIGMIKE_@Dec 16 2010, 12:32 PM~19343824
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Them some big ass Rabbit Ears :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 16 2010, 12:04 PM~19344031
> *
> 
> New logo came out good!!!
> *


thanks homie! :cheesy:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Dec 16 2010, 12:31 PM~19343812
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 16 2010, 02:25 AM~19341057
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Dec 16 2010, 01:50 AM~19340215
> ****Only Do THIS IF YOU HAVE THE CASH***
> 
> Tripod= gitzo carbon fiber tripod
> 
> Wireless Triggers= pocket wizards
> 
> I would personally wait to purchase anything until I had the finances to go this route.
> 
> 
> *


thank you thats why I needed suggestions because I don't want to buy junk and then have to buy the good stuff. I also belive that saving up for the best is the only way to go. thank you for your suggestion. now its off to save my money LOL


----------



## NIMSTER64

damn those are expensive LOL. :0


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON

Took this pic in El Paso TX.....


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## nobueno




----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 13 2010, 05:55 PM~19316493
> *Majestics Toy Drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REAL NICE MR.BUENO!


----------



## Yastuvo

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 16 2010, 07:24 PM~19346605
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Like Always, Great Job!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Yastuvo

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Dec 16 2010, 01:31 PM~19343812
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Work Homie!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

:cheesy:


----------



## allure

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 16 2010, 01:46 PM~19344816
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 this is clean.


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 19 2010, 04:31 PM~19369527
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wence

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 16 2010, 02:46 PM~19344816
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: nice


----------



## MAAANDO

Some shots of my clients...


----------



## 72 kutty

Took this shot in November...the Venetian in Vegas.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 20 2010, 11:08 AM~19374016
> *Took this shot in November...the Venetian in Vegas.
> 
> 
> *


Nice shot Kutty! :thumbsup:


----------



## EL KOLORADO

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

Took this a while back Toons 58 and Tims 57 at the Machete Premiere....










:cheesy:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 20 2010, 12:32 PM~19375754
> *Took this a while back Toons 58 and Tims 57 at the Machete Premiere....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


Tight! :thumbsup:


----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Dec 20 2010, 09:08 AM~19374016
> *Took this shot in November...the Venetian in Vegas.
> 
> 
> *



:0: Great shot. :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970

LOCAL TOY DRIVE SHOTS


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Dec 20 2010, 05:30 PM~19378107
> *LOCAL TOY DRIVE SHOTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 20 2010, 06:47 PM~19378228
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro! I was biting off your style on some of them :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Dec 20 2010, 07:30 PM~19378107
> *LOCAL TOY DRIVE SHOTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shots what lens are you using?


----------



## 94pimplac

:wow:


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Dec 20 2010, 08:42 PM~19379147
> *Nice shots what lens are you using?
> *


Thanks Jason, Sigma 10-20


----------



## luda132

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 19 2010, 05:31 PM~19369527
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Pic..


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Thanks to everyone that casted a vote and comment on my behalf. Last I knew the standings were I was in 7th place. Standings will be posted after the new year. 

On another note I have not posted anything here recently so here are some from a bridal session I did just last week.

t


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## 77doba

heres some stuff...


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by 77doba_@Dec 21 2010, 12:53 AM~19382041
> *heres some stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## allure

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Dec 20 2010, 10:21 PM~19381739
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tony you get down!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 19 2010, 05:31 PM~19369527
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JB602




----------



## JB602




----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 21 2010, 06:59 AM~19383247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :run: :run: :run: Tham!!! sick pic!!!  Bad ass work :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 21 2010, 09:59 AM~19383247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

DAMN!! good bedroom curves!









this is NICE!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by 77doba_@Dec 21 2010, 12:53 AM~19382041
> *heres some stuff...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



very well executed


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON+Dec 21 2010, 02:06 PM~19384740-->
> 
> 
> 
> :run:  :run:  :run: Tham!!! sick pic!!!   Bad ass work :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by PURO [email protected] 21 2010, 02:25 PM~19384873
> *NICE!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tonyvaladez.com_@Dec 21 2010, 02:26 PM~19384881
> *DAMN!! good bedroom curves!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is NICE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks fellas! Im just trying to keep up with everyone here.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

I need to get around and shoot me some big booty chics here soon too!
But in the meantime here are some I shot a couple of weeks ago at a small home wedding.

t


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Dec 21 2010, 02:56 PM~19385113
> *I need to get around and shoot me some big booty chics here soon too!
> But in the meantime here are some I shot a couple of weeks ago at a small home wedding.
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These are great T! :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 21 2010, 12:58 PM~19385133
> *These are great T! :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks - it was a small wedding, only around 15-20 people and no reception just hangin' out at their home afterwards.

t


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Dec 21 2010, 02:59 PM~19385144
> *Thanks - it was a small wedding, only around 15-20 people and no reception just hangin' out at their home afterwards.
> 
> t
> *


Those are the best kinds.


----------



## 65rivi

In case you missed this... Last night's Lunar Eclipse!


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Dec 21 2010, 12:32 PM~19385399
> *In case you missed this... Last night's Lunar Eclipse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: THAM!!!LOOKS CRAZY!!


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Dec 21 2010, 12:58 PM~19385134
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tony... just sent you a PM...


----------



## Affiliated_Lady

got a little bored so took some pics of my boyfriend, let me know what you guys think.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Dec 21 2010, 12:32 PM~19385399
> *In case you missed this... Last night's Lunar Eclipse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FAWKIN BADASS! :biggrin: :biggrin: I wanted to do the same but it was cloudy as hell here in az!!!


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## 77doba

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Dec 21 2010, 11:30 AM~19384903
> *very well executed
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Dec 21 2010, 01:32 PM~19385399
> *In case you missed this... Last night's Lunar Eclipse!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Raul, how many cervesas did you down while waiting on the moon to undress :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

Great pics!!!!


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## GRS-HPR

anyone got lightroom presets or adjustment brushes


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Dec 21 2010, 07:28 PM~19387984
> *Raul, how many cervesas did you down while waiting on the moon to undress :biggrin:
> *



Bro when you called me I was already at it.... was laying on my hammock in the back yard with a glass of Casa Noble and my San Marcos colcha just waiting! LOL


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 21 2010, 06:59 AM~19383247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dayuum! :0 :wow: That must be a really fun job shooting Lowrider GIRLS.


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON+Dec 19 2010, 05:31 PM~19369527-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool Shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 72 [email protected] 20 2010, 08:08 AM~19374016
> *Took this shot in November...the Venetian in Vegas.
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: BAD ASS!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tonyvaladez.com_@Dec 20 2010, 11:21 PM~19381739
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FatAl 63

One from this weekend


----------



## DEVINERI

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 22 2010, 04:37 AM~19391819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 22 2010, 05:53 PM~19397100
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats tight! :0 
do you sell them?


----------



## candycoatedbook

Here are a few pages from Candy Coated Volume 2.


----------



## Ecalderon

Merry Xmas and a Happy new year to all :wave:


----------



## GRS-HPR

ttt bad ass work through the year homies hoping to see bigger and better things in the new year


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Dec 24 2010, 12:35 AM~19408850
> *Merry Xmas and a Happy new year to all  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: real nice bro!


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Dec 24 2010, 02:35 AM~19408850
> *Merry Xmas and a Happy new year to all  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Dec 24 2010, 01:35 AM~19408850
> *Merry Xmas and a Happy new year to all  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Merry Xmas Ed and to all the LIL Homies. 

Very nice pic. Is that Queen of all Saints over on the Northside?


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery




----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Dec 24 2010, 12:35 AM~19408850
> *Merry Xmas and a Happy new year to all  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 NICE!!!!


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Dec 20 2010, 07:30 PM~19378107
> *LOCAL TOY DRIVE SHOTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Bad ass shots bro! 

I was there too...


----------



## 94pimplac

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 24 2010, 05:47 PM~19414030
> *Bad ass shots bro!
> 
> I was there too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice lac on the top pic!!


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Dec 24 2010, 08:47 PM~19414344
> *nice lac on the top pic!!
> *



Yes that Lac was SICK! Here's the trunk...










...and just another pic...


----------



## nobueno

Merry Christmas friends!


----------



## 72 kutty

Merry Xmas to all my bad ass photographers out there! Wish you all nothing but the best and to a great year to come!


----------



## HMART1970

> Bad ass shots bro!
> 
> I was there too...
> 
> LOL, thats me on the left! I own the blue 62 that was behind the orange 62 rag. Sweet shots homie!


----------



## DREAM ON

> Bad ass shots bro!
> 
> I was there too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to see this car out here in the valley....clean as Caddy from Joey.....


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Merry Christmas everyone! Have a blessed day! 


BigMando & Family


----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON+Dec 23 2010, 01:59 PM~19404215-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice! :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ecalderon_@Dec 24 2010, 12:35 AM~19408850
> *Merry Xmas and a Happy new year to all  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



Merry Christmas Pholks  :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@Dec 25 2010, 02:44 PM~19418990
> *Nice!  :0
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Merry Christmas Pholks   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FatAl 63

A school project on Diptych (two images that have similarity) that I completed this last semester. I really like the way the 3rd and 5th one came out.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## DREAM ON

I am back home and safe.....here is a welcome back pic........


----------



## carsofabq

Hope everyone had a great Christmas.

I entered a photo contest a while back and was notified i was a finalist so I am asking if everyone could register and go vote for my photo 


vote please












thanks a bunch everyone


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Dec 26 2010, 09:50 AM~19422601
> *Hope everyone had a great Christmas.
> 
> I entered a photo contest a while back and was notified i was a finalist so I am asking if everyone could register and go vote for my photo
> vote please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks a bunch everyone
> *



You got my vote.... :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Dec 26 2010, 09:50 AM~19422601
> *Hope everyone had a great Christmas.
> 
> I entered a photo contest a while back and was notified i was a finalist so I am asking if everyone could register and go vote for my photo
> vote please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks a bunch everyone
> *


Got my vote


----------



## Homer Pimpson

I had a good Christmas, wife got me rokinon 8 mm fisheye and a lensbaby composer. Time to practice and learn my new lens


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Dec 26 2010, 10:50 AM~19422601
> *Hope everyone had a great Christmas.
> 
> I entered a photo contest a while back and was notified i was a finalist so I am asking if everyone could register and go vote for my photo
> vote please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks a bunch everyone
> *



Just voted :thumbsup:


----------



## supersporting88




----------



## 94pimplac

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Dec 24 2010, 09:21 PM~19415191
> *Yes that Lac was SICK! Here's the trunk...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and just another pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm :wow: :0 :scrutinize:


----------



## zoolyfe

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Dec 26 2010, 08:50 AM~19422601
> *Hope everyone had a great Christmas.
> 
> I entered a photo contest a while back and was notified i was a finalist so I am asking if everyone could register and go vote for my photo
> vote please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks a bunch everyone
> *



i voted
:thumbsup:


----------



## wence

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Dec 26 2010, 09:50 AM~19422601
> *Hope everyone had a great Christmas.
> 
> I entered a photo contest a while back and was notified i was a finalist so I am asking if everyone could register and go vote for my photo
> vote please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks a bunch everyone
> *



voted :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by wence_@Dec 26 2010, 07:23 PM~19426394
> *voted :biggrin:
> *


Me too! Good luck!

:biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 26 2010, 10:49 PM~19426628
> *Me too! Good luck!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Me three!


----------



## GRS-HPR

you all know it i gots dat candy red lens hood


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Dec 27 2010, 12:19 PM~19430112
> *you all know it i gots dat candy red lens hood
> *


Welcome to the club! :thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Dec 26 2010, 12:50 PM~19422601
> *Hope everyone had a great Christmas.
> 
> I entered a photo contest a while back and was notified i was a finalist so I am asking if everyone could register and go vote for my photo
> vote please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks a bunch everyone
> *



Jus' got my vote !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bluegrass

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Dec 26 2010, 12:50 PM~19422601
> *Hope everyone had a great Christmas.
> 
> I entered a photo contest a while back and was notified i was a finalist so I am asking if everyone could register and go vote for my photo
> vote please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks a bunch everyone
> *


Got my vote


----------



## SouthsideLife

> Bad ass shots bro!
> 
> I was there too...
> 
> LOL, thats me on the left! I own the blue 62 that was behind the orange 62 rag. Sweet shots homie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks brotha!! Yeah I seen your ride! Bad ass brotha! I would like to make my next ride a hardtop '62.
Click to expand...


----------



## nobueno

One from Sunday.


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Dec 27 2010, 04:23 PM~19433088
> *Jus' got my vote !!! :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## My95Fleety

pics I took of my son at a Dukes show.


----------



## My95Fleety

This is a pic of St. Rose Hospital in las vegas


----------



## DEVINERI

Whats up guys i had a quick question. I just picked up LR3 and i'm trying to watermark my photos. I read on another forum that i need a differant plugin called LR2/MOGRIFY? Do i need this or can i watermark right from LR3? Thanks guys for the help.


----------



## PROVOK

Great photos fellas. Keep up the good work.


----------



## KingsWood




----------



## Ecalderon

Awesome work as always everyone.

HAPPY NEW YEAR 2011


----------



## LD0GG

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Dec 28 2010, 10:30 AM~19438556
> *Whats up guys i had a quick question. I just picked up LR3 and i'm trying to watermark my photos. I read on another forum that i need a differant plugin called LR2/MOGRIFY? Do i need this or can i watermark right from LR3? Thanks guys for the help.
> *


That plugin probably just gives you more options for watermarking. You can definitely watermark photos without a plugin in LR3 it's built in.


----------



## 77doba

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Dec 28 2010, 11:42 AM~19439968
> *Awesome work as always everyone.
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice...always wanted a checker too!


----------



## drasticbean

I call this "BY ANY MEANS NECESSARY ..!!"


----------



## drasticbean

*" YOU TAKE ONE LOOK AT THIS AND YOU GO RIGHT BACK TO BED"*


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## Nasty

Finally got around to finishing my DIY Beauty Dish. wasn't at all hard to make and it probably cost around 12 bucks to make.

the only down fall is that the center piece isnt totally centered but it doesnt seem to effect the lighting at all.

here it is...






































This is me pointing the flash at it about 2 feet away at 1/4 power










here are some sample images of my ugly mug to see how the light looks on the skin.

these are straight from the camera. no lightroom tweaking at all aside from the resizing.

shot at F5.6 at 1/125, ISO 100 with speedlight set at 1/4 power









shot at F7.1 at 1/125, ISO 100 with speedlight set at 1/4 power


----------



## DEVINERI

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Dec 28 2010, 02:38 PM~19440389
> *That plugin probably just gives you more options for watermarking.  You can definitely watermark photos without a plugin in LR3 it's built in.
> *


Thanks for the help LDOGG i figured it out :biggrin:


----------



## DEVINERI

I do most of my shooting in night clubs but enjoy shooting everything.
Here are some photos lmk what you think. Thanks, DEVINE IMAGERY


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Dec 26 2010, 10:50 AM~19422601
> *Hope everyone had a great Christmas.
> 
> I entered a photo contest a while back and was notified i was a finalist so I am asking if everyone could register and go vote for my photo
> vote please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks a bunch everyone
> *




got my vote in and best of luck on that.

t


----------



## nobueno

The family & I went to the zoo today.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 27 2010, 10:06 PM~19435982
> *One from Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice shot friend! like the water all around


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Dec 28 2010, 09:07 PM~19444641
> *Finally got around to finishing my DIY Beauty Dish. wasn't at all hard to make and it probably cost around 12 bucks to make.
> 
> the only down fall is that the center piece isnt totally centered but it doesnt seem to effect the lighting at all.
> 
> here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me pointing the flash at it about 2 feet away at 1/4 power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are some sample images of my ugly mug to see how the light looks on the skin.
> 
> these are straight from the camera. no lightroom tweaking at all aside from the resizing.
> 
> shot at F5.6 at 1/125, ISO 100 with speedlight set at 1/4 power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shot at F7.1 at 1/125, ISO 100 with speedlight set at 1/4 power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very cool!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 29 2010, 12:20 AM~19446835
> *nice shot friend! like the water all around
> *


Thanks Mando! It rained the night before so the puddles actually added to this shot.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Dec 28 2010, 11:42 AM~19439968
> *Awesome work as always everyone.
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR 2011
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great photo Ed!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Dec 28 2010, 05:12 PM~19442499
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call this "BY ANY MEANS NECESSARY ..!!"
> *


Wow! I tripped out when I saw the photos you emailed me!


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## wence

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Dec 29 2010, 12:19 AM~19446820
> *The family & I went to the zoo today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice picture :wow:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

:biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Dec 29 2010, 12:07 AM~19444641
> *Finally got around to finishing my DIY Beauty Dish. wasn't at all hard to make and it probably cost around 12 bucks to make.
> 
> the only down fall is that the center piece isnt totally centered but it doesnt seem to effect the lighting at all.
> 
> here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is me pointing the flash at it about 2 feet away at 1/4 power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are some sample images of my ugly mug to see how the light looks on the skin.
> 
> these are straight from the camera. no lightroom tweaking at all aside from the resizing.
> 
> shot at F5.6 at 1/125, ISO 100 with speedlight set at 1/4 power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shot at F7.1 at 1/125, ISO 100 with speedlight set at 1/4 power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: Very Cool Homie :yes:

So how much shipped to 15235 :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Dec 29 2010, 12:22 AM~19446850-->
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CURBSIDEimagery_@Dec 29 2010, 10:03 AM~19448545
> *:thumbsup: Very Cool Homie :yes:
> 
> So how much shipped to 15235  :biggrin:
> *


lol honestly it would be cheaper for you to make your self.

its very simple....

1- 14in bowl or those bowls used for gardening ( thats what i used)
1- 50 count cd case (i had an old one laying around)
1- flash head brace support. ( i found a gutter piece at home depot that fit my flash head perfect)
1- convex mirror ( this is optional, i used one with a cd glued underneath it)
1- can of white spray paint.
1- can of black spray paint.

i also cut a strap out of an old back pack to hold the whole thing in place.

thats it, u just cut a hole through the cd case and the bowl and put it all together and your done.


----------



## carsofabq

Thanks to everyone who voted. Much Love


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 22 2010, 02:37 AM~19391819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Anson72

A quick shot from a couple hours ago


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Dec 28 2010, 10:06 PM~19445343
> *I do most of my shooting in night clubs but enjoy shooting everything.
> Here are some photos lmk what you think. Thanks, DEVINE IMAGERY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice work man! the chick in the 3rd pic is hot!!!!! :yes:


----------



## allure




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## luda132

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 30 2010, 02:16 AM~19456826
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## 94pimplac

> _Originally posted by allure_@Dec 29 2010, 11:10 PM~19454995
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GRS-HPR




----------



## MAAANDO

Hey Fellas. Wanted to share my re-enactment of Lebron James' Powder toss in the air. LOL.


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Dec 31 2010, 02:17 AM~19464437
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wave:

You too homie ...


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Experimenting with my new lens Baby and Fish eye.


----------



## FatAl 63

Stockton Arena at sunset


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@Dec 31 2010, 05:46 PM~19470324
> *Stockton Arena at sunset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: beautiful


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@Dec 31 2010, 05:46 PM~19470324
> *Stockton Arena at sunset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice shot...great capture of the sky!


----------



## mxcn_roc

Well folks, I hope everyones 2010 was a step in the right direction within the photography game. I know I learned a lot and gained a lot of experience. 

Hopefully 2011 will be another step in the right direction. 

With that said, I am please to announce that as of today, January 1st. 2011, I am co-owner of a photography studio called Studio 8 in Phoenix, AZ. This deal has been in the works for over a month now and today is officially the day when my business partner and I take full control of the space.

The studio has ran as a photography co-op for a couple of years now and we intend to keep it that way and hopefully improve a few things here and there. 

Here are some shots of the space:


























So if any of you layitlow peeps are in the Phoenix area and need a space to shoot. Let me know. And if you're coming to this years LRM Phoenix show, we're right down the street from the coliseum near 15th. Ave and Grand Ave.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 1 2011, 11:46 AM~19474374
> *Well folks, I hope everyones 2010 was a step in the right direction within the photography game.  I know I learned a lot and gained a lot of experience.
> 
> Hopefully 2011 will be another step in the right direction.
> 
> With that said, I am please to announce that as of today, January 1st. 2011, I am co-owner of a photography studio called Studio 8 in Phoenix, AZ.  This deal has been in the works for over a month now and today is officially the day when my business partner and I take full control of the space.
> 
> The studio has ran as a photography co-op for a couple of years now and we intend to keep it that way and hopefully improve a few things here and there.
> 
> Here are some shots of the space:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if any of you layitlow peeps are in the Phoenix area and need a space to shoot.  Let me know. And if you're coming to this years LRM Phoenix show, we're right down the street from the coliseum near 15th. Ave and Grand Ave.
> 
> *


congrats bro!


----------



## allure

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 1 2011, 10:46 AM~19474374
> *Well folks, I hope everyones 2010 was a step in the right direction within the photography game.  I know I learned a lot and gained a lot of experience.
> 
> Hopefully 2011 will be another step in the right direction.
> 
> With that said, I am please to announce that as of today, January 1st. 2011, I am co-owner of a photography studio called Studio 8 in Phoenix, AZ.  This deal has been in the works for over a month now and today is officially the day when my business partner and I take full control of the space.
> 
> The studio has ran as a photography co-op for a couple of years now and we intend to keep it that way and hopefully improve a few things here and there.
> 
> Here are some shots of the space:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if any of you layitlow peeps are in the Phoenix area and need a space to shoot.  Let me know. And if you're coming to this years LRM Phoenix show, we're right down the street from the coliseum near 15th. Ave and Grand Ave.
> 
> *


very nice homie.
lookin forward to the photos from this place.

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## allure




----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 1 2011, 11:46 AM~19474374
> *Well folks, I hope everyones 2010 was a step in the right direction within the photography game.  I know I learned a lot and gained a lot of experience.
> 
> Hopefully 2011 will be another step in the right direction.
> 
> With that said, I am please to announce that as of today, January 1st. 2011, I am co-owner of a photography studio called Studio 8 in Phoenix, AZ.  This deal has been in the works for over a month now and today is officially the day when my business partner and I take full control of the space.
> 
> The studio has ran as a photography co-op for a couple of years now and we intend to keep it that way and hopefully improve a few things here and there.
> 
> Here are some shots of the space:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if any of you layitlow peeps are in the Phoenix area and need a space to shoot.  Let me know. And if you're coming to this years LRM Phoenix show, we're right down the street from the coliseum near 15th. Ave and Grand Ave.
> 
> *


Congrats Carlos! :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 1 2011, 02:46 PM~19474374
> *Well folks, I hope everyones 2010 was a step in the right direction within the photography game.  I know I learned a lot and gained a lot of experience.
> 
> Hopefully 2011 will be another step in the right direction.
> 
> With that said, I am please to announce that as of today, January 1st. 2011, I am co-owner of a photography studio called Studio 8 in Phoenix, AZ.  This deal has been in the works for over a month now and today is officially the day when my business partner and I take full control of the space.
> 
> The studio has ran as a photography co-op for a couple of years now and we intend to keep it that way and hopefully improve a few things here and there.
> 
> Here are some shots of the space:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if any of you layitlow peeps are in the Phoenix area and need a space to shoot.  Let me know. And if you're coming to this years LRM Phoenix show, we're right down the street from the coliseum near 15th. Ave and Grand Ave.
> 
> *



Congrat's ...
Livin tha dream :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Dec 31 2010, 03:34 PM~19469469-->
> 
> 
> 
> Experimenting with my new lens Baby and Fish eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im a fan of the extreme close ups
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by FatAl [email protected] 31 2010, 05:46 PM~19470324
> *Stockton Arena at sunset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> killer shot homie
> <!--QuoteBegin-mxcn_roc_@Jan 1 2011, 11:46 AM~19474374
> *Well folks, I hope everyones 2010 was a step in the right direction within the photography game.  I know I learned a lot and gained a lot of experience.
> 
> Hopefully 2011 will be another step in the right direction.
> 
> With that said, I am please to announce that as of today, January 1st. 2011, I am co-owner of a photography studio called Studio 8 in Phoenix, AZ.  This deal has been in the works for over a month now and today is officially the day when my business partner and I take full control of the space.
> 
> The studio has ran as a photography co-op for a couple of years now and we intend to keep it that way and hopefully improve a few things here and there.
> 
> Here are some shots of the space:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if any of you layitlow peeps are in the Phoenix area and need a space to shoot.  Let me know. And if you're coming to this years LRM Phoenix show, we're right down the street from the coliseum near 15th. Ave and Grand Ave.
> 
> *


good shit Carlos....congrants and good luck man


----------



## 77doba

heres a panorama i made with photoshop..


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Dec 27 2010, 10:06 PM~19435982-->
> 
> 
> 
> One from Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2011, 06:15 PM~19476513
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> clean shots Allure and Jae
> <!--QuoteBegin-drasticbean_@Dec 28 2010, 05:15 PM~19442523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " YOU TAKE ONE LOOK AT THIS AND YOU GO RIGHT BACK TO BED"
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Dec 28 2010, 10:06 PM~19445343
> *I do most of my shooting in night clubs but enjoy shooting everything.
> Here are some photos lmk what you think. Thanks, DEVINE IMAGERY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean shots man....did we meet out in Vegas?


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by 77doba_@Jan 1 2011, 09:53 PM~19478356
> *heres a panorama i made with photoshop..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Dec 24 2010, 12:35 AM~19408850
> *Merry Xmas and a Happy new year to all  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


breath taking shot Magic


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Dec 21 2010, 06:59 AM~19383247
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nalgame dios.....good stuff Mando


----------



## 77doba

one more from white plains, ny..


----------



## DEVINERI

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 1 2011, 11:55 PM~19478376
> *clean shots man....did we meet out in Vegas?
> *


Thanks bro. And yes we did!!! How's things going?


----------



## nobueno

Traffic CC @ Bonelli Park ~ New Years Day


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by allure_@Jan 2 2011, 02:15 AM~19476513
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


could you show more of this session this looks sick !!!


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 2 2011, 12:23 AM~19479647
> *Traffic CC @ Bonelli Park ~ New Years Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow:


----------



## drasticbean

Taken with my iPhone...
12/31


----------



## luda132

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 2 2011, 01:57 PM~19482446
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken with my iPhone...
> 12/31
> *


DOPE...


----------



## 72 kutty

Not a lowrider...but got the opportunity to shoot this today. First photoshoot in Vegas. Haven't looked at all the pics yet..but picked out a couple to edit real quick.


----------



## 72 kutty

Another one from today....a lot less edit though..


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 1 2011, 12:46 PM~19474374
> *Well folks, I hope everyones 2010 was a step in the right direction within the photography game.  I know I learned a lot and gained a lot of experience.
> 
> Hopefully 2011 will be another step in the right direction.
> 
> With that said, I am please to announce that as of today, January 1st. 2011, I am co-owner of a photography studio called Studio 8 in Phoenix, AZ.  This deal has been in the works for over a month now and today is officially the day when my business partner and I take full control of the space.
> 
> The studio has ran as a photography co-op for a couple of years now and we intend to keep it that way and hopefully improve a few things here and there.
> 
> Here are some shots of the space:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if any of you layitlow peeps are in the Phoenix area and need a space to shoot.  Let me know. And if you're coming to this years LRM Phoenix show, we're right down the street from the coliseum near 15th. Ave and Grand Ave.
> 
> *



My hat off to you bro! Congrats and hopefully one day soon I can go back to Phoenix.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jan 3 2011, 12:27 AM~19487938
> *Another one from today....a lot less edit though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So far my fav of your set. Very clean and you don't need to over power the image with photoshop. Well lit, nice car and fine ass vieja does it for me.

t


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jan 3 2011, 12:07 AM~19488162
> *So far my fav of your set. Very clean and you don't need to over power the image with photoshop. Well lit, nice car and fine ass vieja does it for me.
> 
> t
> *



Yeah, after looking at the end results..I agree. Less is more, lol.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 30 2010, 02:16 AM~19456826
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## stubborn4life

Greetings to all. Hope you had a Great Holiday Season

Just want to announce the launching of my website for 2011 with events updates from Car Shows, Concerts, Interviews, Music Videos Shoots, Exhibits....etc. 

I will be posting a Gallery page with pictures of the events. I will also be launching a new design for my clothing brand dedicated to the Lowriding scene. Stay tune for the pre-sale announcement.

Photography is also in the works. Hit me up for rates. 

Keep on riding!!!

Stubborn4Life

Stay Stubborn

Check out the website here… <a href=\'http://www.stubbornforlife.com\' target=\'_blank\'>Stubbornforlife</a>


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc+Jan 1 2011, 12:46 PM~19474374-->
> 
> 
> 
> Well folks, I hope everyones 2010 was a step in the right direction within the photography game.  I know I learned a lot and gained a lot of experience.
> 
> Hopefully 2011 will be another step in the right direction.
> 
> With that said, I am please to announce that as of today, January 1st. 2011, I am co-owner of a photography studio called Studio 8 in Phoenix, AZ.  This deal has been in the works for over a month now and today is officially the day when my business partner and I take full control of the space.
> 
> The studio has ran as a photography co-op for a couple of years now and we intend to keep it that way and hopefully improve a few things here and there.
> 
> Here are some shots of the space:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if any of you layitlow peeps are in the Phoenix area and need a space to shoot.  Let me know. And if you're coming to this years LRM Phoenix show, we're right down the street from the coliseum near 15th. Ave and Grand Ave.
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congrats bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2011, 07:15 PM~19476513
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Badass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2011, 10:58 PM~19478401
> *breath taking shot Magic
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks big dawg.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2011, 11:01 PM~19478429
> *one more from white plains, ny..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweet shot
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2011, 01:23 AM~19479647
> *Traffic CC @ Bonelli Park ~ New Years Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ver nice jae
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2011, 02:57 PM~19482446
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken with my iPhone...
> 12/31
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great background for a shoot.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-72 kutty_@Jan 3 2011, 12:27 AM~19487938
> *Another one from today....a lot less edit though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great work kutty.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI+Jan 1 2011, 10:45 PM~19478891-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bro. And yes we did!!!  How's things going?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> everything is good man
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Jan 2 2011, 12:23 AM~19479647
> *Traffic CC @ Bonelli Park ~ New Years Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## allure

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty+Jan 2 2011, 10:27 PM~19487938-->
> 
> 
> 
> Another one from today....a lot less edit though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this is nice. oh the picture is clean too :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 01:02 PM~19491292
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so many colors :wow:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Jan 1 2011, 11:23 PM~19479647
> *Traffic CC @ Bonelli Park ~ New Years Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


jae you always come correct.


----------



## mr.fisheye

SIck Shots everyone!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Couple from today.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON+Dec 31 2010, 11:26 AM~19467434-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great colors Tony!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by FatAl [email protected] 31 2010, 05:46 PM~19470324
> *Stockton Arena at sunset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2011, 06:15 PM~19476513
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice one of Eddie & his ride!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2011, 09:54 PM~19478370
> *clean shots Allure and Jae
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2011, 10:44 AM~19481087
> *:wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Ringo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 11:19 AM~19490173
> *Very nice jae
> Great background for a shoot.
> Great work kutty.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Ed!
> 
> I agree Kutty, great work!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 01:06 PM~19490930
> *everything is good man
> 
> clean
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks again friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 02:02 PM~19491292
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love this one Bean! I owe you a phone call!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 08:26 PM~19494915
> *this is nice.  oh the picture is clean too :biggrin:
> so many colors :wow:
> jae you always come correct.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks my friend!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Homer Pimpson_@Jan 3 2011, 08:52 PM~19495260
> *Couple from today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! I really like the 2nd shot!


----------



## HMART1970

Nikon 35mm f/1.8, nice glass for the price :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal




----------



## DREAM ON

:thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## island sunset




----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Nasty+Jan 1 2011, 12:09 PM~19474532-->
> 
> 
> 
> congrats bro!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2011, 05:08 PM~19476112
> *very nice homie.
> lookin forward to the photos from this place.
> 
> :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2011, 08:12 PM~19477459
> *Congrats Carlos!  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2011, 09:07 PM~19477918
> *Congrat's ...
> Livin tha dream :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2011, 09:51 PM~19478330
> *
> 
> good shit Carlos....congrants and good luck man
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 12:05 AM~19488153
> *My hat off to you bro! Congrats and hopefully one day soon I can go back to Phoenix.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Ecalderon_@Jan 3 2011, 11:19 AM~19490173
> *Congrats bro
> 
> *


---

Thanks, guys!  

I'm really looking forward to knocking out some cool stuff from the studio. I'm already lining up them ladies. 

So it should be a good year.

:thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno

Another one from Bonelli Park on NYD.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jan 4 2011, 12:19 AM~19496328
> *Nikon 35mm f/1.8, nice glass for the price :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have that lens also and you can't beat it for the price.


----------



## nobueno

Nice photos HMART1970  



> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 4 2011, 10:13 AM~19499608
> *I have that lens also and you can't beat it for the price.
> *


Yep! I have it and I never use it. I was ready to sell it but I think I'll give it another chance. :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 4 2011, 12:56 PM~19499879
> *Nice photos HMART1970
> Yep! I have it and I never use it. I was ready to sell it but I think I'll give it another chance.  :biggrin:
> *


For the $200 it cost even if you only use it every once in a while it is worth keeping.


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Jan 4 2011, 11:56 AM~19499879-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nice photos HMART1970
> Yep! I have it and I never use it. I was ready to sell it but I think I'll give it another chance.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Homer Pimpson_@Jan 4 2011, 11:13 AM~19499608
> *I have that lens also and you can't beat it for the price.
> *


Thanks Mr. Bueno! I have been undecided between the 50mm and the 35mm and so far I am happy witht the 35.


----------



## DREAM ON

TOOK THIS PIC ON NEW YEARS DAY AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC WITH THE GAME KILLA...










:biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Jan 3 2011, 10:22 PM~19496383
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## nobueno

March 2011 Issue of LRM


----------



## allure

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 4 2011, 08:50 PM~19506448
> *March 2011 Issue of LRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



awwww man i gotta get that!!


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 4 2011, 08:50 PM~19506448
> *March 2011 Issue of LRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



right on for marcos


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## RAGHOUSE75




----------



## LD0GG

anybody own any Macro Lenses? picked one up this week pretty cool to mess around with. Would be great for ebay part photos and stuff.


----------



## nobueno




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jan 4 2011, 02:56 PM~19500338
> *Thanks Mr. Bueno! I have been undecided between the 50mm and the 35mm and so far I am happy witht the 35.
> *


I have both of those lenses. The 50mm 1.8 is killer for the price. You can even pick them up on ebay for less than $100! I've shot alot of portraits for both and they are both sick!


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 4 2011, 09:50 PM~19506448
> *March 2011 Issue of LRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




got mine! looks good, everyone did a great job! Not to mention I saw a few pics that had my club in it! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

page 85 had a badass little white blazer in one of the pics    


cant wait for the next few issues to come out. looks like its gonna be a good year for LRM!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 4 2011, 09:50 PM~19506448
> *March 2011 Issue of LRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BLUTRUTH




----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 4 2011, 12:29 PM~19500561
> *TOOK THIS PIC ON NEW YEARS DAY AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC WITH THE GAME KILLA...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by HMART1970+Jan 3 2011, 11:19 PM~19496328-->
> 
> 
> 
> Nikon 35mm f/1.8, nice glass for the price :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HMART1970_@Jan 4 2011, 12:56 PM~19500338
> *Thanks Mr. Bueno! I have been undecided between the 50mm and the 35mm and so far I am happy witht the 35.
> *


Yeah 35mm is a great glass... so is the 50mm I have them both... i don't use them a whole lot but I do for close up detail stuff...


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Jan 5 2011, 05:50 PM~19513200-->
> 
> 
> 
> I have both of those lenses. The 50mm 1.8 is killer for the price. You can even pick them up on ebay for less than $100! I've shot alot of portraits for both and they are both sick!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-65rivi_@Jan 5 2011, 10:23 PM~19516422
> *Yeah 35mm is a great glass... so is the 50mm I have them both... i don't use them a whole lot but I do for close up detail stuff...
> *


Going to have to check ebay


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 5 2011, 11:39 PM~19517991
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love this one


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 4 2011, 09:50 PM~19506448
> *March 2011 Issue of LRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jan 6 2011, 06:22 PM~19523415
> *love this one
> *


thanks bro..... :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 5 2011, 11:39 PM~19517991
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 5 2011, 01:10 PM~19511319
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 5 2011, 01:10 PM~19511319
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Lost-my-Mind

Interesting! watch in 1080


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 5 2011, 01:10 PM~19511319
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice pic Cant wait for my 42 to look like that...


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

too cool not to post but too pricey.


http://craziestgadgets.com/2009/03/30/cano...sb-flash-drive/


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON+Dec 30 2010, 02:16 AM~19456826-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DREAM [email protected] 31 2010, 11:26 AM~19467434
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DREAM [email protected] 4 2011, 12:29 PM~19500561
> *TOOK THIS PIC ON NEW YEARS DAY AT THE MAJESTICS PICNIC WITH THE GAME KILLA...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DREAM [email protected] 4 2011, 12:37 PM~19500613
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DREAM [email protected] 4 2011, 02:42 PM~19501440
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DREAM [email protected] 4 2011, 11:36 PM~19507664
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DREAM [email protected] 5 2011, 02:08 PM~19511750
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DREAM [email protected] 5 2011, 05:15 PM~19513400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DREAM ON_@Jan 6 2011, 02:30 PM~19522463
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These are NOT pictures . THIS IS ART


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Jan 4 2011, 11:50 PM~19506448-->
> 
> 
> 
> March 2011 Issue of LRM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anxious to get mine in hno:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tonyvaladez.com_@Jan 7 2011, 01:24 AM~19527787
> *too cool not to post but too pricey.
> http://craziestgadgets.com/2009/03/30/cano...sb-flash-drive/
> *


 I'm a Nikon man myself but that is pretty cool.....and you are correct Tony, pricey


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 7 2011, 06:19 AM~19528993
> *These are NOT pictures . THIS IS ART
> *



Thanks CUZICAN for your complement!!! I am glad people like you like my work!!
good looking out!!


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 7 2011, 02:26 PM~19532347
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: nice


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Homer Pimpson

The shutter on my D60 is stuck, I am getting an error message that says press shutter again. The camera is about 1 1/2 - 2 years old and has never been serviced. Do you think taking it in for a professional cleaning would solve the problem?


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 7 2011, 06:14 PM~19534272
> *The shutter on my D60 is stuck,  I am getting an error message that says press shutter again. The camera is about 1 1/2 - 2 years old and has never been serviced. Do you think taking it in for a professional cleaning would solve the problem?
> *


That won't help.....what you have to do at this point is get a Canon :biggrin:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 7 2011, 06:36 PM~19534471
> *That won't help.....what you have to do at this point is get a Canon :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 94pimplac

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 7 2011, 02:26 PM~19532347
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Jan 7 2011, 08:36 PM~19534471-->
> 
> 
> 
> That won't help.....what you have to do at this point is get a Canon :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-carsofabq_@Jan 7 2011, 08:42 PM~19534523
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 7 2011, 07:10 PM~19534779
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice shot homie


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 7 2011, 08:36 PM~19534471
> *That won't help.....what you have to do at this point is get a Canon :biggrin:
> *


that's just wrong :angry:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

TTT! for all the bad ass Photographers in here :thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 7 2011, 06:36 PM~19534471
> *That won't help.....what you have to do at this point is get a Canon :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :werd:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 7 2011, 08:14 PM~19534272
> *The shutter on my D60 is stuck,  I am getting an error message that says press shutter again. The camera is about 1 1/2 - 2 years old and has never been serviced. Do you think taking it in for a professional cleaning would solve the problem?
> *


It has to go to nikon for a repair, will be there 4-6 weeks which means 6-8 weeks.  I'm thinking about getting a new d7000 while i wait. I wasn't looking to spend the money but after reading the reviews I am really thinking about it, as long as all my lenses will interchange.


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## 77doba

heres a shot i took of my town last night...


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 8 2011, 05:59 PM~19542447
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 77doba

some stupid pics i took this week...
























































that last one needs some photoshop probaly...but im pretty lazy right now.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by OLDSKOOLWAYS+Jan 6 2011, 05:51 PM~19524163-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CHUKO [email protected] 6 2011, 06:30 PM~19524499
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by RICHIE'S [email protected] 6 2011, 10:35 PM~19527389
> *Nice pic Cant wait for my 42 to look like that...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Richie, it belongs to my neighbor, I've been after him to do a shoot for LRM but he wants to redo the trunk first. He and his family started Bridgetown Oldies here in La Puente. The club is filled with alot of sick bombs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Homer [email protected] 8 2011, 04:47 PM~19541956
> *It has to go to nikon for a repair, will be there 4-6 weeks which means 6-8 weeks.    I'm thinking about getting a new d7000 while i wait. I wasn't looking to spend the money but after reading the reviews I am really thinking about it, as long as all my lenses will interchange.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bought the D7000 Thanksgiving weekend and I love it! Everything I've shot since December has been with the D7000. I'm picking another one up for Stephanie tomorrow. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-77doba_@Jan 8 2011, 10:00 PM~19544402
> *heres a shot i took of my town last night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick!


----------



## nobueno

Easyriders Magazine show today in Los Angeles. 

[img]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5290/5338408318_3430ec029a_z.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON+Jan 5 2011, 05:15 PM~19513400-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DREAM [email protected] 7 2011, 02:26 PM~19532347
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-77doba_@Jan 8 2011, 10:00 PM~19544402
> *heres a shot i took of my town last night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



All baddass shot right here! Keep up the good work!


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 9 2011, 08:50 AM~19546582
> *All baddass shot right here! Keep up the good work!
> *


Thanks!!!


----------



## LD0GG

My macro lens meets my wide angle :biggrin:


----------



## 77doba

Thanks nobueno and mando. I'm a newbie so its cool to see people who know what they're doing looking at my stuff.


----------



## Wife-E

Love this topic!! Everybody keep up the GREAT work!! 
Santa Monica Pier at night


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by 77doba_@Jan 9 2011, 02:00 PM~19548401
> *Thanks nobueno and mando. I'm a newbie so its cool to see people who know what they're  doing looking at my stuff.
> *


Just keep doing what you do bro!


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 2 2011, 03:57 PM~19482446
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taken with my iPhone...
> 12/31
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 7 2011, 09:36 PM~19534471
> *That won't help.....what you have to do at this point is get a Canon :biggrin:
> *


If Nikon doesn't announce a new Full Frame camera by April, I will buy a Canon.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by 77doba_@Jan 9 2011, 01:34 AM~19544703
> *some stupid pics i took this week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This would look sick enlarged!


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Just got back from ordering my new D7000. I should get it in a week or two. :biggrin:


----------



## 77doba

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 9 2011, 03:47 PM~19549047
> *This would look sick enlarged!
> *


Thanks, took that from the window of the train station I was working at..


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 9 2011, 01:34 AM~19545232
> *Thanks!
> Thanks!
> Richie, it belongs to my neighbor, I've been after him to do a shoot for LRM but he wants to redo the trunk first. He and his family started Bridgetown Oldies here in La Puente. The club is filled with alot of sick bombs.
> I bought the D7000 Thanksgiving weekend and I love it! Everything I've shot since December has been with the D7000. I'm picking another one up for Stephanie tomorrow.  :biggrin:
> Sick!
> *


*THE D7000........WOW... I HEARD NOTHING BUT GOOD THINGS ABOUT THAT CAMERA......B&H IS SOLD OUT... *


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by 77doba_@Jan 9 2011, 12:34 AM~19544703
> *some stupid pics i took this week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that last one needs some photoshop probaly...but im pretty lazy right now.
> *


I LOVE THE FIRST ONE.
IT LOOKS LIKE SOMETHING FROM THE 50s or 60's train yard.... 
AND I'M FEELING THE LAST TwO...... MORE PLEASE...


----------



## drasticbean

*the most important person in my world....

this was taken last week with my d60 with 18-135 glass shooting in aperture mode*


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 10 2011, 09:24 AM~19554514
> *THE D7000........WOW... I HEARD NOTHING BUT GOOD THINGS ABOUT THAT CAMERA......B&H IS SOLD OUT...
> *


I hadn't really heard about it until I took my D60 to the repair shop and the guy was telling me about it, so I came home and started reading the reviews. I couldn't find one bad review so I started looking for one. EVERYONE is sold out unless you are willing to take your chances with unknown web sites selling possible grey market equipment. I ordered mine from wolf camera and they said it "should" be here in a week or two. 


> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 10 2011, 10:22 AM~19554757
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the most important person in my world....
> 
> this was taken last week with my d60 with 18-135  glass shooting in aperture mode
> *


Really like the perspective and I like that combo, its what I shoot the majority of my pics with.


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 10 2011, 09:45 AM~19554861
> *I hadn't really heard about it until I took my D60 to the repair shop and the guy was telling me about it, so I came home and started reading the reviews. I couldn't find one bad review so I started looking for one. EVERYONE is sold out unless you are willing to take your chances with unknown web sites selling possible grey market equipment. I ordered mine from wolf camera and they said it "should" be here in a week or two.
> 
> Really like the perspective and I like that combo, its what I shoot the majority of my pics with.
> *


Did you try Houston Camera Exchange, they usually have a good stock.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jan 10 2011, 11:01 AM~19554936
> *Did you try Houston Camera Exchange, they usually have a good stock.
> *


first place I looked.


----------



## HMART1970




----------



## dm2009

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jan 10 2011, 10:26 AM~19555599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I love this pic!!


----------



## 77doba

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 10 2011, 08:11 AM~19554698
> *I LOVE THE FIRST ONE.
> IT LOOKS LIKE SOMETHING FROM THE 50s or 60's train yard....
> AND I'M FEELING THE LAST TwO...... MORE PLEASE...
> *


Thanks! The first one is from fordham station in the Bronx. The other 2 are the first I've taken of a person. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jan 10 2011, 10:26 AM~19555599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Nice!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jan 10 2011, 10:26 AM~19555599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass! We all have had that moment before!


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## GOOT

Took these with my Nikon D3100 today.


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 10 2011, 06:06 PM~19558675
> *badass! We all have had that moment before!
> *


LOL! Homie didnt even know I grabbed the shot, he was suprised when I showed em the pic later :biggrin: .........Thanks!!!!


----------



## GOOT




----------



## HMART1970

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: HMART1970, 65rivi

Qu-vole homie :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jan 10 2011, 07:26 PM~19559488
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: HMART1970, 65rivi
> 
> Qu-vole homie :biggrin:
> *


Q-Vo Hugo... bro.. my bad about this weekend. My wife was in a car accident on Thursday night, so I had to fly back home, she was in the hospital that night for observation, but she's okay. Car is jacked up but she's fine, that's all that matters. So I'm looking at going back in two weeks... I'll hit you up then bro!


----------



## ricndaregal

went out to the san pedro for a while and shot a lil bit


----------



## Dr. Gloss




----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jan 10 2011, 10:26 AM~19555599
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## GRS-HPR

first show of the year feed back plz


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Jan 10 2011, 08:42 PM~19560300
> *Q-Vo Hugo... bro.. my bad about this weekend. My wife was in a car accident on Thursday night, so I had to fly back home, she was in the hospital that night for observation, but she's okay. Car is jacked up but she's fine, that's all that matters. So I'm looking at going back in two weeks... I'll hit you up then bro!
> *


Sorry to hear that Raul, hope your lady is doing ok!


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## ESCHOELAID

first snowfall of 2011 out here


----------



## ESCHOELAID




----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID+Jan 11 2011, 02:48 PM~19566761-->
> 
> 
> 
> first snowfall of 2011 out here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ESCHOELAID_@Jan 11 2011, 02:48 PM~19566766
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!!!


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Jan 11 2011, 12:48 PM~19566761
> *first snowfall of 2011 out here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SICK PIC!!!!!


----------



## ESCHOELAID




----------



## ESCHOELAID

Thanks Guys  love doin longs ass exposures!


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Just got an email that my new camera has shipped and should be at the store tomorrow. I must have ordered at just the right time because alot of people were on the waiting list for weeks or months. I just ordered it Sunday.


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## LD0GG

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Jan 11 2011, 03:48 PM~19566766
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Feeling the watermark


----------



## LD0GG




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 11 2011, 12:53 PM~19566802
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## pfcc64

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Jan 11 2011, 02:48 PM~19566761
> *first snowfall of 2011 out here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice picture!

What settings did you use if I may ask?

Thanks,


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## ESCHOELAID

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Jan 11 2011, 07:54 PM~19570522
> *Nice picture!
> 
> What settings did you use if I may ask?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> *



30sec ISO640 f/10 25mm around midnightish


----------



## wence

I know I have a lot to learn.. I'm trying..


----------



## pfcc64

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Jan 12 2011, 03:08 AM~19572891
> *30sec ISO640 f/10 25mm around midnightish
> *


Thanks, this helps!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 12 2011, 12:16 AM~19572702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 12 2011, 01:16 AM~19572702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



very nice editorial shot here!!


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204+Jan 12 2011, 08:29 AM~19573789-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tonyvaladez.com_@Jan 12 2011, 09:20 AM~19574163
> *very nice editorial shot here!!
> *


Thank's Tony... diffrent angle shot...


----------



## DEVINERI

Here's a few shots from over the weekend.


----------



## DEVINERI

I also just picked up PHOTOMATIX to do some HDR photos.


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## allure

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 12 2011, 07:35 PM~19580085
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ooohweeeeee. 
thats a a nice one.


----------



## allure




----------



## ESCHOELAID

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Jan 12 2011, 05:46 PM~19578260
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





SICK SHOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ESCHOELAID

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 12 2011, 12:16 AM~19572702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




wicked work bro! keep it up!


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 12 2011, 08:28 PM~19579986
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## The Scientist

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 11 2011, 09:00 AM~19564508
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Who is out in NY...That's 5 Points! I need some people out in NY


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by allure_@Jan 12 2011, 08:39 PM~19580147
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice shot


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

LOVING THIS TOPIC


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by The Scientist_@Jan 13 2011, 03:03 PM~19586096
> *Who is out in NY...That's 5 Points!  I need some people out in NY
> *


I'm in NYC, the Bronx to be exact


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 11 2011, 10:00 AM~19564508
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sup Bean, it's been a minute, happy new year bro!...should have called me, I work a few blocks from there!!


----------



## TuCamote

My kid around the Bronx


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## 77doba

some dumb stuff from today and yesterday...


----------



## 94pimplac

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 13 2011, 05:59 PM~19589078
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by 77doba_@Jan 13 2011, 07:46 PM~19590254
> *some dumb stuff from today and yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## nobueno




----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 14 2011, 09:17 AM~19594714
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice!


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Homer Pimpson

I got a virus on my laptop that took out my hard drive so I lost all my programs. Does anyone have cs3, cs4 or cs5 they can hook me up with?


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 14 2011, 01:57 PM~19595888
> *I  got a virus on my laptop that took out my hard drive so I lost all my programs. Does anyone have cs3, cs4 or cs5 they can hook me up with?
> *



here's the topic you need ... :thumbsup:

Now you just gotta go surfing for it :yessad:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=ST&f=9&t=472204


----------



## VGP

Sup fellas. I'm actually looking for a pic that someone had posted a while ago with boxing gloves. I can remember if it was an e-session or it was a model in there or not, but I just remember the gloves. If anyone remembers or if it was your picture can you repost. It was a good picture and it gave me an idea for a shoot imma do this weekend. I really appreciate it.!


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 14 2011, 08:17 AM~19594714
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DREAM ON

TOONS 58.......


----------



## laz10w

here is some of my pics from the last few months.


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Homer Pimpson

Does anyone shoot raw? I have never shot in raw but was curious what the benefits are.


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 15 2011, 04:24 PM~19607010
> *Does anyone shoot raw? I have never shot in raw but was curious what the benefits are.
> *


I believe its the highest quality possible but also largest file sizes.


----------



## Homer Pimpson




----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Jan 15 2011, 08:24 PM~19607010-->
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone shoot raw? I have never shot in raw but was curious what the benefits are.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GueroRegal_@Jan 15 2011, 09:11 PM~19607330
> *I believe its the highest quality possible but also largest file sizes.
> *



x412



If you go back a little they had a discussion about it previously :yes:


----------



## LA COUNTY

:happysad:


----------



## LA COUNTY




----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 15 2011, 07:24 PM~19607832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FIERCE HOMIE


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Jan 15 2011, 10:32 PM~19608294
> *FIERCE HOMIE
> *


Thanks


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by TuCamote_@Jan 13 2011, 06:39 PM~19588432
> *Sup Bean, it's been a minute, happy new year bro!...should have called me, I work a few blocks from there!!
> *


next time i'm calling you ... :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 15 2011, 08:24 PM~19607010
> *Does anyone shoot raw? I have never shot in raw but was curious what the benefits are.
> *


Yes I shoot raw. It's the only way I shoot because if you are off on the exposure or WB, you can easily correct it. Unlike in JPEG. 


In the middle of a shoot yesterday this bad mofo pulled up and crashed my shoot. Newly acquired pitcher of the New York Yankees Rafael Soriano's Range Rover done by MC CUSTOMS.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Jan 14 2011, 05:47 PM~19597622
> *Sup fellas.  I'm actually looking for a pic that someone had posted a while ago with boxing gloves.  I can remember if it was an e-session or it was a model in there or not, but I just remember the gloves.  If anyone remembers or if it was your picture can you repost.  It was a good picture and it gave me an idea for a shoot imma do this weekend.  I really appreciate it.!
> *


I think that was done by Provok? No?


----------



## DUVAL

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 16 2011, 07:41 PM~19613799
> *Yes I shoot raw. It's the only way I shoot because if you are off on the exposure or WB, you can easily correct it. Unlike in JPEG.
> In the middle of a shoot yesterday this bad mofo pulled up and crashed my shoot. Newly acquired pitcher of the New York Yankees Rafael Soriano's Range Rover done by MC CUSTOMS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE PICS BRO


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 16 2011, 08:45 PM~19613827
> *NICE PICS BRO
> *


Thanks Chaz!


----------



## Affiliated_Lady

A few pictures I took for a upcoming photo competition (stereotype of a women), would really like some insight or maybe some different techniques.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Affiliated_Lady_@Jan 16 2011, 07:07 PM~19614399
> *A few pictures I took for a upcoming photo competition (stereotype of a women), would really like some insight or maybe some different techniques.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice shots!


----------



## Affiliated_Lady

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 16 2011, 07:27 PM~19614585
> *nice shots!
> *


Thank you. :biggrin:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63

PLAYED AROUND WITH THE CAMERA A LIL LAST NITE PLEASE COMMENT


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## LAHABORAREA64

> _Originally posted by HUSTLE_HARDER_63_@Jan 16 2011, 09:19 PM~19615854
> *PLAYED AROUND WITH THE CAMERA A LIL LAST NITE PLEASE COMMENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## PROVOK




----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by TuCamote+Jan 13 2011, 04:55 PM~19588484-->
> 
> 
> 
> My kid around the Bronx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice series!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2011, 10:12 AM~19595538
> *Very nice!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CHUKO [email protected] 14 2011, 06:57 PM~19599561
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DREAM [email protected] 15 2011, 02:51 AM~19603392
> *TOONS 58.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice edit Tony!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2011, 10:27 PM~19609314
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2011, 10:30 PM~19609336
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great shots Mando!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2011, 07:07 PM~19614399
> *A few pictures I took for a upcoming photo competition (stereotype of a women), would really like some insight or maybe some different techniques.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really like this series. Good luck with the contest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2011, 09:19 PM~19615854
> *PLAYED AROUND WITH THE CAMERA A LIL LAST NITE PLEASE COMMENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good stuff JD!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DREAM ON_@Jan 17 2011, 12:40 AM~19617613
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Another nice edit Tony!


----------



## Homer Pimpson

I want to make a water mark but need a good name/logo but don't want to use my screen name. Anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## Affiliated_Lady

> I really like this series. Good luck with the contest!
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## OMAR760

Here is some of my work. Im trying to improve. I will really appreciate feedback and some tips on how to get better. For more of my pictures link in signature.


----------



## DREAM ON

TOOK A WHILE TO DO BUT HERE IT IS...........









PHOTO EDITING TAKES TIME!!!!


----------



## TKeeby79

Great Topic & Amazing Pics!!


----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID+Jan 11 2011, 12:48 PM~19566761-->
> 
> 
> 
> first snowfall of 2011 out here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DREAM ON_@Jan 11 2011, 06:48 PM~19569775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DEVINERI

Im using LR3 to edit and watermark my images. I just shot a foam party for a promoter here in Providence and they would also like there logo on the photos as well. Is there a way to double watermark an image in LR3. OR does it have to been done in Photoshop? Thanks in advance. DEVINE


----------



## LD0GG

> _Originally posted by DEVINERI_@Jan 18 2011, 12:37 PM~19628907
> *Im using LR3 to edit and watermark my images. I just shot a foam party for a promoter here in Providence and they would also like there logo on the photos as well. Is there a way to double watermark an image in LR3. OR does it have to been done in Photoshop? Thanks in advance. DEVINE
> *


I don't believe so.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 17 2011, 09:11 PM~19625248
> *TOOK A WHILE TO DO BUT HERE IT IS...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PHOTO EDITING TAKES TIME!!!!
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 15 2011, 10:24 PM~19609297
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice shot homie


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 15 2011, 02:51 AM~19603392
> *TOONS 58.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Have not been on here in awhile, hope everyone is having a great new year. Here are a few from yesterday.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Here is one of a bartender here in Dallas that I took the other night with the ring flash.


----------



## viejitos49

WOW Tony, those are some great pics man...lol...how have you been bro...i see you still got it...photo wise...you shooting cars again??? or are gna start shooting autos???


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM

HERE 2 PICS I TOOK OF MY RIDE IM TRYIN TO LEARN MORE ABOUT PHOTOGRAPHYAND EDITING THA PICS


----------



## Affiliated_Lady

> _Originally posted by 1968IMPALACUSTOM_@Jan 18 2011, 02:17 PM~19630971
> *HERE 2 PICS I TOOK OF MY RIDE IM TRYIN TO LEARN MORE ABOUT PHOTOGRAPHYAND EDITING THA PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks great!


----------



## Affiliated_Lady

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jan 18 2011, 01:01 PM~19630267
> *Have not been on here in awhile, hope everyone is having a great new year. Here are a few from yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great Pictures as always!


----------



## Affiliated_Lady

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 17 2011, 12:40 AM~19617613
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love the pop of colour!


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by 1968IMPALACUSTOM_@Jan 18 2011, 02:17 PM~19630971
> *HERE 2 PICS I TOOK OF MY RIDE IM TRYIN TO LEARN MORE ABOUT PHOTOGRAPHYAND EDITING THA PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


like that top one homie! looks real good!!!!


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## viejitos49

dude, i must be a retard, i need to resize my images...how may i do that???


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

here are a few more from the same session.

t


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by viejitos49_@Jan 18 2011, 03:15 PM~19630945
> *WOW Tony, those are some great pics man...lol...how have you been bro...i see you still got it...photo wise...you shooting cars again??? or are gna start shooting autos???
> *



Wasup? Is this Zeke?


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM

> _Originally posted by Affiliated_Lady+Jan 18 2011, 03:05 PM~19631393-->
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigMandoAZ_@Jan 18 2011, 04:22 PM~19632058
> *like that top one homie! looks real good!!!!
> *


THANKS G


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com

Ay whats up guys! Love the work!! Check out our topic when u get a chance 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=577901

Thanks!


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com

> _Originally posted by 1968IMPALACUSTOM_@Jan 18 2011, 01:17 PM~19630971
> *HERE 2 PICS I TOOK OF MY RIDE IM TRYIN TO LEARN MORE ABOUT PHOTOGRAPHYAND EDITING THA PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great Shots Franky!!


----------



## 77doba

some shots from a closed nut house by me...


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by 1968IMPALACUSTOM_@Jan 18 2011, 02:17 PM~19630971
> *HERE 2 PICS I TOOK OF MY RIDE IM TRYIN TO LEARN MORE ABOUT PHOTOGRAPHYAND EDITING THA PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## 77doba

a couple more..


----------



## allure




----------



## allure




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 20 2011, 02:51 AM~19647000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now thats badass!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 20 2011, 03:28 AM~19647057
> *now thats badass!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks BigMandoAZ!!!!!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by 77doba_@Jan 19 2011, 06:53 PM~19642187
> *some shots from a closed nut house by me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This place looks bad ass to do a shoot at!!!!!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 20 2011, 03:51 AM~19647000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Best low angle shot I've seen in a long time!


----------



## LD0GG

Switching out my Camera. Bought 60D

If anyone wants a good deal on the Canon Rebel XS body only or 50mm 1.8 Lens. PM me me. Camera is in fantastic condition.


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jan 20 2011, 08:05 AM~19647780
> *Best low angle shot I've seen in a long time!
> *


THANK'S TONY!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## NINJA

Got published :biggrin: 












March 2011 Edition :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Jan 20 2011, 01:47 PM~19650482
> *Got published  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> March 2011 Edition :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


RIGHT ON!!!! WHICH IS YOUR PIC THE BLUE CUTTLAS?


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 20 2011, 04:10 PM~19650703
> *RIGHT ON!!!! WHICH IS YOUR PIC THE BLUE CUTTLAS?
> *


I'd have to go through my pics and double check, but I think the main pic of the 3 hoppers and the blue cutlass dancer might be the only 2 that aren't mine


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Jan 20 2011, 01:47 PM~19650482
> *Got published  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> March 2011 Edition :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Congrats bro!!!! Major league right there!


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 20 2011, 05:04 PM~19651101
> *Congrats bro!!!! Major league right there!
> *


Thanx homie


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## 77doba

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jan 20 2011, 08:05 AM~19647777
> *This place looks bad ass to do a shoot at!!!!!
> *


It is! Been closed since 1995 and its pretty much all still there..I wanna go inside but im not that crazy!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by 77doba_@Jan 20 2011, 07:58 PM~19653263
> *It is! Been closed since 1995 and its pretty much all still there..I wanna go inside but im  not that crazy!
> *



Is it gated up? Hell I might have to take a trip down there just to shoot there!!


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com

> _Originally posted by 1968IMPALACUSTOM_@Jan 18 2011, 01:17 PM~19630971
> *HERE 2 PICS I TOOK OF MY RIDE IM TRYIN TO LEARN MORE ABOUT PHOTOGRAPHYAND EDITING THA PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice G


----------



## 77doba

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jan 20 2011, 09:02 PM~19654672
> *Is it gated up? Hell I might have to take a trip down there just to shoot there!!
> *


No gates, just signs saying private property, but you can drive right through with no problems. I love that kind of stuff!


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jan 18 2011, 01:01 PM~19630267
> *Have not been on here in awhile, hope everyone is having a great new year. Here are a few from yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very very nice!!


----------



## Wife-E

EVERYONE'S pictures are looking very good!!! Keep up the great job!!


----------



## Wife-E

Wanted to share a couple of sun sets in my back yard.....now I need to make it to the Lake to get some real good shots....


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 20 2011, 02:51 AM~19647000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice shot


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jan 21 2011, 09:15 AM~19658204
> *Wanted to share a couple of sun sets in my back yard.....now I need to make it to the Lake to get some real good shots....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those shots are sick! :wow:


----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 20 2011, 02:51 AM~19647000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 77doba

couple random shots from today..


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON+Jan 15 2011, 02:51 AM~19603392-->
> 
> 
> 
> TOONS 58.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DREAM [email protected] 20 2011, 02:51 AM~19647000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DREAM ON_@Jan 20 2011, 06:46 PM~19653111
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by 77doba_@Jan 21 2011, 07:56 PM~19663278
> *couple random shots from today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 20 2011, 02:51 AM~19647000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: nice pov


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jan 18 2011, 01:01 PM~19630267
> *Have not been on here in awhile, hope everyone is having a great new year. Here are a few from yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great work as usual Tony


----------



## Twotonz

Here is a photo from yesterdays photo shoot with Jose Martinez. We were going to go out and look for a "cool" spot to do the shoot at but Jose had a fridge full of cold Budweiser....so we decided to do the shoot infront of his house.









Jose wanted his kids involved in the photos so I came up with a fun way of having them in there but still keeping the focus on Jose. Needles to say they all had fun during the photo shoot


----------



## Nasty

a couple pics from yesterday.


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jan 23 2011, 02:41 PM~19675274
> *a couple pics from yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good man!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jan 23 2011, 06:38 PM~19676961
> *Looks good man!
> *


Thanks bro!!

I'd like to think my lighting is getting better. at least i hope it is


----------



## carsofabq

A few recent shots


----------



## 77doba

a couple shots from woodlawn cemetery...im a creepy fuck, what can i say?


----------



## Nasty

from yesterday too.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jan 23 2011, 07:53 PM~19677751
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this one looks good....i like the lighting


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 23 2011, 08:35 PM~19678256
> *this one looks good....i like the lighting
> *


thanks brotha


----------



## lowrr




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## BIG DAWG

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jan 23 2011, 08:20 PM~19677411
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few recent shots
> *


Love these two flicks!  

Is this someone's personal garage?


----------



## Terco




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Jan 23 2011, 09:09 PM~19678562
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I dont know which is badder the car or the photo itself


----------



## MAAANDO

Good work everyone!


----------



## MAAANDO

Here is one from this past weekend in Tampa.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jan 23 2011, 06:52 PM~19677112
> *Thanks bro!!
> 
> I'd like to think my lighting is getting better. at least i hope it is
> *



Yes it is for sure.....those pics look great.


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jan 24 2011, 03:20 AM~19677411
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few recent shots
> *


Very nice pic. Car goes perfectly with the building.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jan 21 2011, 09:05 AM~19658165
> *Very very nice!!
> *



Thank you


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jan 22 2011, 09:35 AM~19666170
> *Great work as usual Tony
> *



Much appreciated


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> This one is bad ass!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

[/quote]

Worth putting together, very well lit.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Heads up, looks like I'm headed to San Fran for a session!!

- tony valadez


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 23 2011, 01:54 PM~19674939
> *Here is a photo from yesterdays photo shoot with Jose Martinez.  We were going to go out and look for a "cool" spot to do the shoot at but Jose had a fridge full of cold Budweiser....so we decided to do the shoot infront of his house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jose wanted his kids involved in the photos so I came up with a fun way of having them in there but still keeping the focus on Jose.  Needles to say they all had fun during the photo shoot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Bad ass Tonz!!


> _Originally posted by carsofabq+Jan 23 2011, 07:20 PM~19677411-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few recent shots
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love all your pics but this one is very very very nice!! love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 07:53 PM~19677751
> *from yesterday too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: looks perfect to me!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Jan 24 2011, 06:53 AM~19680762
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one from this past weekend in Tampa.
> *


:thumbsup: very nice Mando!!!


----------



## LD0GG

>


Worth putting together, very well lit.
[/quote]

Looks like a polarizer was used


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Jan 23 2011, 09:09 PM~19678562
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HUSTLE_HARDER_63




----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Jan 23 2011, 01:54 PM~19674939-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lighting looks real nice bro. Clouds and blue sky pops! :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-carsofabq_@Jan 23 2011, 07:20 PM~19677411
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few recent shots
> *


 :thumbsup: feeling them black and white pics. Garage pic is nice, dream garage right there.  :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## drasticbean

whats up... because of JAE AND MANDO from fl...they talked me into it..
i made a fliker account....
do anyone else have an account.... lets share

http://www.flickr.com/photos/beanjoseph/


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 25 2011, 01:12 AM~19690806
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Still doing nice wrk


----------



## BigMandoAZ

a couple from this past weekend.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Society C.C.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 25 2011, 06:20 PM~19696713
> *a couple from this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ESCHOELAID




----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 25 2011, 10:05 AM~19691587
> *whats up... because of JAE AND MANDO from fl...they talked me into it..
> i made a fliker account....
> do anyone else have an account.... lets share
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/beanjoseph/
> *


My flickr
My Flickr page

I dont have alot on it but there is some misc stuff on it.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

I am going to do some engament pics for someone to build my portfolio but I'm not sure what all should be in engament pics. Anyone have a sample of what should be included.


----------



## Wife-E

Some photos from last night....


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jan 24 2011, 08:09 AM~19681021
> *Yes it is for sure.....those pics look great.
> *


Appriecate it man!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jan 24 2011, 02:19 PM~19683773
> *:0  :0  :0 Bad ass Tonz!!
> 
> Love all your pics but this one is very very very nice!! love it!
> :thumbsup: looks perfect to me!!
> 
> :thumbsup: very nice Mando!!!
> *


Thanks Home girl


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jan 25 2011, 10:21 PM~19699314
> *Some photos from last night....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very Nice. love the location!


----------



## Terco

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jan 25 2011, 11:21 PM~19699314
> *Some photos from last night....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE WORK!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Terco

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Jan 24 2011, 01:21 AM~19680123
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS LINCOLN BROTHER!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Terco_@Jan 25 2011, 11:53 PM~19700068
> *BAD ASS LINCOLN BROTHER!! :worship:  :worship:
> *


Thank's bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jan 25 2011, 11:21 PM~19699314
> *Some photos from last night....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice - looks like a bad ass location


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 25 2011, 11:07 PM~19699198
> *I am going to do some engament pics for someone to build my portfolio but I'm not sure what all should be in engament pics. Anyone have a sample of what should be included.
> *



plenty of samples on my site

www.tonyvaladez.com


----------



## nobueno

Great work everyone! This weekend is the Grand National Roadster show here in So Cal. 










Here's one from last year.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Jan 25 2011, 09:30 PM~19698879
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## LD0GG

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 25 2011, 09:20 PM~19696713
> *a couple from this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Totally Killer Shot!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jan 26 2011, 08:39 AM~19701123
> *plenty of samples on my site
> 
> www.tonyvaladez.com
> *


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jan 25 2011, 11:15 PM~19699772
> *Very Nice. love the location!
> *


Thank you!! Me too its right on the "Great Salt Lake" 



> _Originally posted by Terco+Jan 25 2011, 11:49 PM~19700037-->
> 
> 
> 
> NICE WORK!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: Thank you!
> <!--QuoteBegin-tonyvaladez.com_@Jan 26 2011, 06:37 AM~19701119
> *nice - looks like a bad ass location
> *


Thank Tony, If you ever come to Salt Lake I can show you where it's at :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 25 2011, 06:20 PM~19696713
> *a couple from this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Very Nice!!


----------



## Marsellus




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Just confirmed, I will be in San Francisco to shoot an engagement session on May 7th, arriving on May 6th. Anyone want to come out and help out?

- tony valadez


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jan 26 2011, 08:25 PM~19707612
> *Just confirmed, I will be in San Francisco to shoot an engagement session on May 7th,  arriving on May 6th. Anyone want to come out and help out?
> 
> - tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn wish I was out there to help out


----------



## carsofabq

Thanks everyone for the compliments on my photos.

Everyone is puttin in some work, great stuff


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 25 2011, 08:05 AM~19691587
> *whats up... because of JAE AND MANDO from fl...they talked me into it..
> i made a fliker account....
> do anyone else have an account.... lets share
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/beanjoseph/
> *


http://www.flickr.com/photos/picsbyjorge/


----------



## stilldownivlife

A few recent shots
[/quote]


THESE ARE KILLER  :thumbsup:


----------



## Justin-Az

> A few recent shots


THESE ARE KILLER  :thumbsup:
[/quote]

Nice pics


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jan 26 2011, 10:25 PM~19707612
> *Just confirmed, I will be in San Francisco to shoot an engagement session on May 7th,  arriving on May 6th. Anyone want to come out and help out?
> 
> - tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I realy like this one, what were the setting for this pic?


----------



## CHUKO 204

> A few recent shots


THESE ARE KILLER  :thumbsup:
[/quote]


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Jan 26 2011, 11:25 PM~19707612
> *Just confirmed, I will be in San Francisco to shoot an engagement session on May 7th,  arriving on May 6th. Anyone want to come out and help out?
> 
> - tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Come to Florida Man!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Jan 25 2011, 08:05 AM~19691587
> *whats up... because of JAE AND MANDO from fl...they talked me into it..
> i made a fliker account....
> do anyone else have an account.... lets share
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/beanjoseph/
> *


 :cheesy: 

i like the 1st picture


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by LD0GG+Jan 26 2011, 01:09 PM~19703784-->
> 
> 
> 
> Totally Killer Shot!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-itsonlyme1_@Jan 26 2011, 02:00 PM~19704110
> *:0 Very Nice!!
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Alex U Faka

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 25 2011, 05:20 PM~19696713
> *a couple from this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

I'm still trying to come up with a Water mark Logo / name and was thinking about Fluid Photos or Digital Distortion. Any sugestions?


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 27 2011, 09:05 PM~19718013
> *I'm still trying to come up with a Water mark Logo / name and was thinking about Fluid Photos or Digital Distortion. Any sugestions?
> *


I had/have a real hard time with that....Wife-E is more car club scene name so I was looking for somthing differnt as well....coundn't think of ANYTHING and just ended up using my name but I like fluid photos :thumbsup:


----------



## Wife-E

The Great Salt Lake...


----------



## Wife-E

So I attempted to do a shot with moving cars at 20 seconds and a tripod but lighting wasnt too good and she had a hard time stayng still :uh: ....I'll keep trying


----------



## ESCHOELAID

Shot at the Dj Pauly D event last night, girls were going crazy!!!


----------



## HMART1970




----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jan 28 2011, 05:59 AM~19720531
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the top one where did you shoot this?


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jan 28 2011, 01:05 AM~19719433
> *So I attempted to do a shot with moving cars at 20 seconds and a tripod but lighting wasnt too good and she had a hard time stayng still :uh: ....I'll keep trying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They look good but you probally could have cut the exposure down to 5-10 seconds. I think I shot this at 4 seconds. It would have made iteasier for the model to stay still.
File Name: Motioncroped.jpg (Edit) 
File Size: 49 kb - 1022 x 473

Camera Make: NIKON CORPORATION

Camera Model: NIKON D60

Date/Time: 2010:10:09 07:24:44

Resolution: 1022 x 473

Flash Used: No

Focal Length: 18.0mm (35mm equivalent: 27mm...

Exposure Time: 4.000 s

Aperture: f/14.0

ISO Equiv.: 100

Whitebalance: Auto

Metering Mode: matrix

Exposure: Manual

Exposure Mode: Auto bracketing


----------



## 94pimplac

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 25 2011, 06:33 PM~19696834
> *Society C.C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Jan 28 2011, 08:25 AM~19721004
> *I like the top one where did you shoot this?
> *


Toro from IMPALAS mag was snapping pics of mine and Robs rides while we were in Odesa, so I had to get in on the action.

Heres a few more from that day.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jan 28 2011, 02:05 AM~19719433
> *So I attempted to do a shot with moving cars at 20 seconds and a tripod but lighting wasnt too good and she had a hard time stayng still :uh: ....I'll keep trying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The best thing is to use a speedlight. You put it on a tripod, set your correct exposure on the speedlight, snap, have her move out of the frame once the flash goes off and wait till the camera's shutter closes after the 20 seconds. You get a perfect exposure on your subject with no blur and you get your desired results with the lights.  hope this helps.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jan 28 2011, 09:58 AM~19721187
> *Toro from IMPALAS mag was snapping pics of mine and Robs rides while we were in Odesa, so I had to get in on the action.
> 
> Heres a few more from that day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: 

I was hoping that was local because it is a nice back ground.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Jan 28 2011, 03:59 AM~19720531
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice shots homie!


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 28 2011, 11:47 AM~19722258
> *nice shots homie!
> *


Gracias bro!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 28 2011, 11:00 AM~19721570
> *The best thing is to use a speedlight. You put it on a tripod, set your correct exposure on the speedlight, snap, have her move out of the frame once the flash goes off and wait till the camera's shutter closes after the 20 seconds. You get a perfect exposure on your subject with no blur and you get your desired results with the lights.  hope this helps.
> *


 :thumbsup: good info thanks


----------



## HMART1970




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Finally got time to shoot a bit !!!

Comments & Criticisms always wanted & needed ...


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Jan 28 2011, 12:05 AM~19719433
> *So I attempted to do a shot with moving cars at 20 seconds and a tripod but lighting wasnt too good and she had a hard time stayng still :uh: ....I'll keep trying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Easy fix. here is what I suggest you do and go back out this weekend and try it again. Set your camera on a tripod, get your car ready out of frame and have your model stand, pose, jump, do anything but use off camera flash on your subject. For best results have him/her stand still but no necessary. The flash will freeze them even though you will be dragging your shutter. Once your flash goes off be sure your car drives in your frame at that point once your shutter is open. Length of exposure will have to be determined by you once you are shooting. Give this a try and let us know how it turns out.

t


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Jan 28 2011, 08:56 PM~19726408
> *Finally got time to shoot a bit !!!
> 
> Comments & Criticisms always wanted & needed ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love all these!


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

Tony from Pachucos Car Club ...


----------



## FatAl 63




----------



## Nasty

Some pics from today, hope you like


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jan 29 2011, 10:20 PM~19732880
> *Some pics from today, hope you like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These look nice NAsty! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 29 2011, 07:32 PM~19732955
> *These look nice NAsty! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro!


----------



## MAAANDO

Hey guys this was from a photoshoot yesterday. Sorry for the brief nudity as I am not trying to be tasteless. Just wanted to share what I thought is a great shot. Here is the strobist info for those of you who are interested.

AB800 w/22inch Socked Beauty Dish Slightly right of camera @ 1/2 power.

D300s, 1/250th sec, f/9, ISO, L.1.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 29 2011, 10:25 PM~19734380
> *Hey guys this was from a photoshoot yesterday. Sorry for the brief nudity as I am not trying to be tasteless. Just wanted to share what I thought is a great shot. Here is the strobist info for those of you who are interested.
> 
> AB800 w/22inch Socked Beauty Dish Slightly right of camera @ 1/2 power.
> 
> D300s, 1/250th sec, f/9, ISO, L.1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DOPE BRO!


----------



## Nasty

2 more from today...


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jan 30 2011, 02:38 AM~19735028
> *2 more from today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the framing on this one. Too bad you choped her fingers.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 30 2011, 05:49 AM~19735796
> *I like the framing on this one. Too bad you choped her fingers.
> *


Yea i know :angry: , and i almost didnt save it when i uploaded it but there was just something about it that i had to save it.


----------



## Nasty

one more from yesterday, 

off to another shoot. ill try and post some from todays shoot later.


----------



## mxcn_roc

Good stuff everyone. It's great seeing everyone progressing and building on their techniques.

Just like everyone, I've been busy in the studio and with covering events. But I finally had some free time to catch up on some processing. 

Here are some shots of Ms. Martini:


----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 30 2011, 04:39 PM~19738742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Bad ass shots man


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 30 2011, 01:41 PM~19737663
> *Good stuff everyone.  It's great seeing everyone progressing and building on their techniques.
> 
> Just like everyone, I've been busy in the studio and with covering events.  But I finally had some free time to catch up on some processing.
> 
> Here are some shots of Ms. Martini:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautiful shots


----------



## carsofabq

Hey Everyone I need some more help, if everyone could please go vote for my pic it is under photo of the year. You can create an account for all your emails please please 


Thanks to all

Vote Here


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 30 2011, 01:41 PM~19737663
> *Good stuff everyone.  It's great seeing everyone progressing and building on their techniques.
> 
> Just like everyone, I've been busy in the studio and with covering events.  But I finally had some free time to catch up on some processing.
> 
> Here are some shots of Ms. Martini:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WOW, great shots.


----------



## 94pimplac

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jan 30 2011, 05:41 PM~19739233
> *Hey Everyone I need some more help, if everyone could please go vote for my pic it is under photo of the year. You can create an account for all your emails please please
> Thanks to all
> 
> Vote Here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Jan 29 2011, 03:21 AM~19728799
> *Tony from Pachucos Car Club ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! Tony is a great friend!  :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Nasty+Jan 29 2011, 07:20 PM~19732880-->
> 
> 
> 
> Some pics from today, hope you like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2011, 11:38 PM~19735028
> *2 more from today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2011, 12:50 PM~19737423
> *one more from yesterday,
> 
> off to another shoot. ill try and post some from todays shoot later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2011, 01:41 PM~19737663
> *Good stuff everyone.  It's great seeing everyone progressing and building on their techniques.
> 
> Just like everyone, I've been busy in the studio and with covering events.  But I finally had some free time to catch up on some processing.
> 
> Here are some shots of Ms. Martini:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Carlos, very nice and elegant shots!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Jan 30 2011, 04:39 PM~19738742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice MAAANDO!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Jan 27 2011, 09:05 PM~19718013-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still trying to come up with a Water mark Logo / name and was thinking about Fluid Photos or Digital Distortion. Any sugestions?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what kind of photography are you going to be doing? I use my nickname in the lowrider scene but for wedding I use my regular name....unless im shooting a wedding for one of the lowrider homies
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 11:05 PM~19719433
> *So I attempted to do a shot with moving cars at 20 seconds and a tripod but lighting wasnt too good and she had a hard time stayng still :uh: ....I'll keep trying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did something like this. I had the model in a pose for 30sec and the way I made her come clear was by using a strobe
> <!--QuoteBegin-HMART1970_@Jan 28 2011, 07:58 AM~19721187
> *Toro from IMPALAS mag was snapping pics of mine and Robs rides while we were in Odesa, so I had to get in on the action.
> 
> Heres a few more from that day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean rides and clean shots man


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON+Jan 29 2011, 01:24 AM~19728400-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CURBSIDEimagery_@Jan 28 2011, 08:56 PM~19726408
> *Finally got time to shoot a bit !!!
> 
> Comments & Criticisms always wanted & needed ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean shots


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Nasty+Jan 29 2011, 07:20 PM~19732880-->
> 
> 
> 
> Some pics from today, hope you like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good shit homie.....you have definitely stepped up your game....Im glad to see that keep it up
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Jan 29 2011, 10:25 PM~19734380
> *Hey guys this was from a photoshoot yesterday. Sorry for the brief nudity as I am not trying to be tasteless. Just wanted to share what I thought is a great shot. Here is the strobist info for those of you who are interested.
> 
> AB800 w/22inch Socked Beauty Dish Slightly right of camera @ 1/2 power.
> 
> D300s, 1/250th sec, f/9, ISO, L.1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good stuff Mando....there is a way of doing it tastefully and you managed to it tastfully


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc+Jan 30 2011, 01:41 PM~19737663-->
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff everyone.  It's great seeing everyone progressing and building on their techniques.
> 
> Just like everyone, I've been busy in the studio and with covering events.  But I finally had some free time to catch up on some processing.
> 
> Here are some shots of Ms. Martini:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good stuff Carlos...
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Jan 30 2011, 04:39 PM~19738742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that first shot came out bad ass Mando


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Jan 31 2011, 12:56 AM~19741956-->
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice!
> Very nice!
> Very nice!
> Carlos, very nice and elegant shots!
> Nice MAAANDO!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Jae! Sorry I bit your style on the second one.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Jan 31 2011, 03:10 AM~19743275
> *good shit homie.....you have definitely stepped up your game....Im glad to see that  keep it up
> 
> good stuff Mando....there is a way of doing it tastefully and you managed to it tastfully
> *


Thanks Tonz. I had a stupid young kid make a ridiculous comment on my flickr about this photo. He called it GWCish. For those of you who do not know what GWC stands for, GWC is Guy With Camera. This is usually a guy who buys a nice DSLR and preys on models for their own personal satisfaction. In short my reply to him was, That it wasnt my intention nor suggestions for the model to wear this outfit. She chose it and as the photographers hired to do the job, my wife and i shot what she wanted. I also went ahead and dared him to go thru my photostream and find a picture that was distasteful and GWCish. I ended my follow up with "Don't let the comments you make show your true age kid." It really pisses me off because like all of us here, I take pride in my work. I always make sure the model is comfortable and ok with me and my wife. I never go to a shoot without my wife for professional reasons. It is what it is and unfortunately some people will judge a book by its cover rather than by the content of its material.




> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 31 2011, 03:11 AM~19743289
> *good stuff Carlos...
> 
> that first shot came out bad ass Mando
> *


Thanks man! :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO

Here are some more from yesterdays show.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Jan 31 2011, 03:06 AM~19743257-->
> 
> 
> 
> clean shots
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks 2Tonz ... :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Jan 31 2011, 09:52 AM~19743955
> *Thanks Jae! Sorry I bit your style on the second one.
> Thanks Tonz. I had a stupid young kid make a ridiculous comment on my flickr about this photo. He called it GWCish. For those of you who do not know what GWC stands for, GWC is Guy With Camera. This is usually a guy who buys a nice DSLR and preys on models for their own personal satisfaction. In short my reply to him was, That it wasnt my intention nor suggestions for the model to wear this outfit. She chose it and as the photographers hired to do the job, my wife and i shot what she wanted. I also went ahead and dared him to go thru my photostream and find a picture that was distasteful and GWCish. I ended my follow up with "Don't let the comments you make show your true age kid." It really pisses me off because like all of us here, I take pride in my work. I always make sure the model is comfortable and ok with me and my wife. I never go to a shoot without my wife for professional reasons. It is what it is and unfortunately some people will judge a book by its cover rather than by the content of its material.
> Thanks man! :thumbsup:
> *


I've been really wanting to move in this direction to expand my portfolio, but some things just like that keep holding me back ... & I know how you can let that guy get to you, but he's 1 person & he obviously showed his true colors.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Jan 31 2011, 10:24 AM~19744068
> *Thanks 2Tonz ... :thumbsup:
> I've been really wanting to move in this direction to expand my portfolio, but some things just like that keep holding me back ... & I know how you can let that guy get to you, but he's 1 person & he obviously showed his true colors.
> *


The best thing to do is get on model mayhem and find the models that have pretty crappy pics on their portfolio. Once you find them tell them you will update their portfolio for free just to get your name and work out on Model Mayhem. Once people see your work, you are set my friend. 

And yes, i shouldnt have let him get to me. It definitely wont happen again.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 30 2011, 09:56 PM~19741956
> *Very nice!
> Very nice!
> Very nice!
> Carlos, very nice and elegant shots!
> Nice MAAANDO!
> *


Thanks Jae!!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 31 2011, 12:10 AM~19743275
> *good shit homie.....you have definitely stepped up your game....Im glad to see that  keep it up
> 
> 
> *


Thanks bro! you guys lit a fire under my ass by posting all your Dope pics week after week which led me to start taking my photography very seriously.

Theres still some things i need to improve on but over all i do think the time ive put in has paid off.

as always i appreciate you guys letting me know how im doing or what i could have done better.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 31 2011, 06:59 AM~19743972
> *Here are some more from yesterdays show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 30 2011, 04:39 PM~19738742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## NIMSTER64

I need to get back behind the camera. I need alot of work LOL. Great work everyone


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 31 2011, 10:28 AM~19744083
> *The best thing to do is get on model mayhem and find the models that have pretty crappy pics on their portfolio. Once you find them tell them you will update their portfolio for free just to get your name and work out on Model Mayhem. Once people see your work, you are set my friend.
> 
> And yes, i shouldnt have let him get to me. It definitely wont happen again.
> *



Thanks for the tip - I'm registered on there - just don't network like I should ...
Too busy on LayitLow , rather than being on Model Mahem. :biggrin: 

Nah; I wouldn't say that homie - I'da been fired up too, but once you got back at him with your response which was well within reason and 100% correct. Then you can put it in perspective & give him the middle & move past it :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 30 2011, 04:39 PM~19738742
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAM MAAANDO...SICK SHOTS :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204+Jan 31 2011, 12:16 PM~19744708-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CHUKO [email protected] 31 2011, 12:18 PM~19744730
> *:wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Steel City [email protected] 31 2011, 01:19 PM~19745200
> *Thanks for the tip -  I'm registered on there - just don't network like I should ...
> Too busy on LayitLow , rather than being on Model Mahem.  :biggrin:
> 
> Nah; I wouldn't say that homie - I'da been fired up too, but once you got back at him with your response which was well within reason and 100% correct. Then you can put it in perspective & give him the middle & move past it :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DREAM ON_@Jan 31 2011, 04:55 PM~19746788
> *THAM MAAANDO...SICK SHOTS :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks everyone!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

badass shots in here! looking good everyone!


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 31 2011, 01:02 AM~19743234
> *clean rides and clean shots man
> *


Thank you homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 31 2011, 02:56 PM~19747329
> *badass shots in here! looking good everyone!
> *


X2


----------



## 94pimplac




----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 31 2011, 02:56 PM~19747329
> *badass shots in here! looking good everyone!
> *


X 10000000000000000000


----------



## nobueno

photos from the Grand National Roadster Show this past weekend.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Jan 31 2011, 05:19 PM~19748701
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 30 2011, 02:41 PM~19737663
> *Good stuff everyone.  It's great seeing everyone progressing and building on their techniques.
> 
> Just like everyone, I've been busy in the studio and with covering events.  But I finally had some free time to catch up on some processing.
> 
> Here are some shots of Ms. Martini:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nicely done and lit!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> This one is just magical!!!


----------



## Nasty

So here are some pics from yesterday. wish we had more spots in her house to work with. That and a nice white back drop. but i did exactly what she wanted so i guess thats what matters the most. :dunno:

For a special project shes working on...


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

one from the other day. shot with the 5D, 70-200 lens, f-22, ISO 100, at 100/sec. lighting was a studiomax at full power on a stand to the couple's lower right hand, radio triggered by a pocket wizard.

- tony valadez


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Feb 1 2011, 12:29 AM~19752591
> *one from the other day. shot with the 5D, 70-200 lens, f-22, ISO 100, at 100/sec. lighting was a studiomax at full power on a stand to the couple's lower right hand, radio triggered by a pocket wizard.
> 
> - tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 31 2011, 02:02 AM~19743234
> *what kind of photography are you going to be doing?  I use my nickname in the lowrider scene but for wedding I use my regular name....unless im shooting a wedding for one of the lowrider homies
> 
> *


I plan to do a variety so I want something that can be used for what ever I shoot. I would rather not have a differnt mark for differnt stuff.


----------



## DREAM ON

Here is this pic from our metting on Sunday at the ROADSTER SHOW!!











:cheesy:


----------



## MAAANDO

> This one is just magical!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Tony! :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 1 2011, 03:58 AM~19754112
> *Here is this pic from our metting on Sunday at the ROADSTER SHOW!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty

Saw this post this morning, sounds like fun! any one interested in trying it?

Photos of day taken at night.

The Challenge

Take a photo at night. Make it look bright and colorful, like day.
The Method

Get a tripod and a chair, because you're going to need to suck a lot of light out of that night sky to make this work, which requires a long exposure—like a few minutes. But a full moon can make it easier, as it can technically put out as much light as very dim sunlight.

The exact plan for exposure can be tough to pinpoint and may require some fiddling...and living in a city can only confound your calculations. . It won't take long, and it was the inspiration for this contest.

One member claims "ISO 100, 1 hour @ f/8" is the key. Of course, cranking your ISO will allow for a shorter exposure. And every step up in ISO essentially doubles your sensor's light-gulping abilities.

At ISO 200, that same should take about 30 minutes. AT ISO 400, you're at 15. At ISO 800 you're down to about 7 minutes and at ISO 1600 you're way down in 3-minute territory. Needless to say, results will vary!


http://gizmodo.com/5742383/175-photos-of-day-taken-at-night


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Jan 31 2011, 05:50 PM~19749030
> *photos from the Grand National Roadster Show this past weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: GREAT WORK JAE!!!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

I'm getting some graininess in some shots - is that due to my lighting? or lack their of ? 

Thanks in advance ...
Michael


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Feb 1 2011, 04:31 PM~19757126
> *I'm getting some graininess in some shots - is that due to my lighting? or lack their of ?
> 
> Thanks in advance ...
> Michael
> *


Could be High ISO.


----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jan 31 2011, 10:23 PM~19752517
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like this one the best.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@Feb 1 2011, 03:28 PM~19758086
> *I like this one the best.
> *


thanks bro


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jan 31 2011, 10:23 PM~19752517
> *So here are some pics from yesterday. wish we had more spots in her house to work with. That and a nice white back drop. but i did exactly what she wanted so i guess thats what matters the most. :dunno:
> 
> For a special project shes working on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jan 31 2011, 10:23 PM~19752517
> *So here are some pics from yesterday. wish we had more spots in her house to work with. That and a nice white back drop. but i did exactly what she wanted so i guess thats what matters the most. :dunno:
> 
> For a special project shes working on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety+Jan 29 2011, 04:30 AM~19728429-->
> 
> 
> 
> Love all these!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks homie - I didn't see your response at first ... sorry bout that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2011, 04:33 PM~19757140
> *Could be High ISO.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 Thanks man, I'll check that.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DREAM ON_@Feb 2 2011, 04:13 PM~19767457
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Just awesome - as most of yours are :worship:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## alonzo

TOOK THIS TODAY OF MY WIFE THOUGHT IT CAME OUT COOL


----------



## dwnsouth985

IM LOOKING TO GET INTO SOME PHOTOGRAPHY FOR PERSONAL USE WHAT DO YOU GUYS SUGGEST AS A CAMERA AND LENS TO START WITH...I WANT A CAMERA THAT I CAN GROW WITH AS I GET MORE INVOLVED..I ALSO WANT TO START WITH A LENS THAT IS GOOD FOR STILL SHOTS MOSTLY CARS AND REAL LIFE PICTURES NOT IN A STUDIO SETTING ..YOUR HELP AND SUGGESTIONS WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED..ALSO THE BEST PLACE TO PURCHASE IM LOOKING AT B&H.COM

THANKS


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 1 2011, 11:58 AM~19756445
> *:thumbsup: GREAT WORK JAE!!!
> *


Thanks Tony! :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by dwnsouth985_@Feb 2 2011, 10:34 PM~19773555
> *IM LOOKING TO GET INTO SOME PHOTOGRAPHY FOR PERSONAL USE WHAT DO YOU GUYS SUGGEST AS A CAMERA AND LENS TO START WITH...I WANT A CAMERA THAT I CAN GROW WITH AS I GET MORE INVOLVED..I ALSO WANT TO START WITH A LENS THAT IS GOOD FOR STILL SHOTS MOSTLY CARS AND REAL LIFE PICTURES NOT IN A STUDIO SETTING ..YOUR HELP AND SUGGESTIONS WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED..ALSO THE BEST PLACE TO PURCHASE IM LOOKING AT B&H.COM
> 
> THANKS
> *


whats your budget? there are cameras that can range anywhere from $500 to $1,500 or even up $5,000+


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Jan 31 2011, 06:52 AM~19743955
> *Thanks Jae! Sorry I bit your style on the second one.
> Thanks Tonz. I had a stupid young kid make a ridiculous comment on my flickr about this photo. He called it GWCish. For those of you who do not know what GWC stands for, GWC is Guy With Camera. This is usually a guy who buys a nice DSLR and preys on models for their own personal satisfaction. In short my reply to him was, That it wasnt my intention nor suggestions for the model to wear this outfit. She chose it and as the photographers hired to do the job, my wife and i shot what she wanted. I also went ahead and dared him to go thru my photostream and find a picture that was distasteful and GWCish. I ended my follow up with "Don't let the comments you make show your true age kid." It really pisses me off because like all of us here, I take pride in my work. I always make sure the model is comfortable and ok with me and my wife. I never go to a shoot without my wife for professional reasons. It is what it is and unfortunately some people will judge a book by its cover rather than by the content of its material.
> Thanks man! :thumbsup:
> *


got called GWC....ouch


did he say why he thought it was GWCish?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by alonzo_@Feb 2 2011, 07:59 PM~19771496
> *TOOK THIS TODAY OF MY WIFE THOUGHT IT CAME OUT COOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks real good homie! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## alonzo

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 3 2011, 03:27 AM~19775269
> *looks real good homie!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: RIGHT ON THANKS MANDO :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE+Feb 2 2011, 01:54 PM~19767837-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-carsofabq_@Feb 2 2011, 03:14 PM~19768423
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks guys!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by alonzo_@Feb 2 2011, 07:59 PM~19771496
> *TOOK THIS TODAY OF MY WIFE THOUGHT IT CAME OUT COOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice bro


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 3 2011, 02:07 AM~19775082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dwnsouth985

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 3 2011, 02:43 AM~19775201
> *whats your budget?  there are cameras that can range anywhere from $500 to $1,500 or even up $5,000+
> *


I guess nothing more that a 1000 just to have starting point..then I can grow with the camera get more lens stuff like that..


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 3 2011, 05:47 AM~19775213
> *got called GWC....ouch
> did he say why he thought it was GWCish?
> *


No he didnt. It was just some punk kid with nothing more to do than to bother people.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by dwnsouth985_@Feb 3 2011, 12:29 PM~19776578
> *I guess nothing more that a 1000 just to have starting point..then I can grow with the camera get more lens stuff like that..
> *


Ill sell you a D60 kit for $500. comes in original box, receipt, manuals and all that good stuff. Has about 500 actuations on it. Perfect starter camera. Takes great pics. Just ask Mr. Bean what he shoots with.


----------



## My95Fleety

QUESTION:
How can I find out how many actuations my cameras have. I've bought them used.

Thanks.


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Feb 2 2011, 03:24 PM~19768465
> *Thanks homie - I didn't see your response at first ... sorry bout that!
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by alonzo+Feb 2 2011, 07:59 PM~19771496-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks Good Bro. Always like that Rockabilly look on the females.
> <!--QuoteBegin-DREAM ON_@Feb 3 2011, 02:07 AM~19775082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean!


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Feb 3 2011, 11:40 AM~19777550
> *QUESTION:
> How can I find out how many actuations my cameras have. I've bought them used.
> 
> Thanks.
> *


X2


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Feb 3 2011, 04:04 PM~19778163
> *X2
> *


Take a picture, open the image in Photoshop, click on File, Click on file info and run through the tabs as I am not sure which tab has the picture number. That will be your actuation number.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 3 2011, 01:40 PM~19777098
> *Ill sell you a D60 kit for $500. comes in original box, receipt, manuals and all that good stuff. Has about 500 actuations on it. Perfect starter camera. Takes great pics. Just ask Mr. Bean what he shoots with.
> *


:thumbsup: I got a D50 & this is worth it !!! 
TTT MAAANDO for assisting with a good deal :yes:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Oh yeah ...

Happy Birthday Mr. Bueno 

all the best today!

:worship:


----------



## alonzo

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Feb 3 2011, 08:23 AM~19776142
> *very nice bro
> *


 :thumbsup: right on homie thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## alonzo

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@Feb 3 2011, 12:22 PM~19777840
> *Looks Good Bro. Always like that Rockabilly look on the females.
> 
> Clean!
> *


 :thumbsup: THANKS ALOT BRO SHE DIDNT THINK SHE CAME OUT THAT GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## wence

HAPPY B-DAY MR. JAE BUENO


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Feb 3 2011, 03:36 PM~19778414
> *:thumbsup:  I got a D50 & this is worth it !!!
> TTT MAAANDO for assisting with a good deal :yes:
> *


X2 I have a d60 and love it I just stepped up to the D7000 and plan to keep my D60 as a backup.


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 3 2011, 01:19 PM~19778284
> *Take a picture, open the image in Photoshop, click on File, Click on file info and run through the tabs as I am not sure which tab has the picture number. That will be your actuation number.
> *


 :tears: :banghead: I don't have Photoshop. Any other way?


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery+Feb 3 2011, 04:36 PM~19778414-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  I got a D50 & this is worth it !!!
> TTT MAAANDO for assisting with a good deal :yes:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 04:55 PM~19778542
> *Oh yeah ...
> 
> Happy Birthday Mr. Bueno
> 
> all the best today!
> 
> :worship:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-My95Fleety_@Feb 3 2011, 06:40 PM~19779278
> *  :tears: :banghead: I don't have Photoshop. Any other way?
> *


Take a picture and when you open up your memory card on your computer, see what number comes up. for example.. :dsc_0132 means you have 132 actuations. dsc_3500 you have 3500 actuations. This number cannot be reset by the end user. Only by nikon.


----------



## dwnsouth985

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 3 2011, 10:40 AM~19777098
> *Ill sell you a D60 kit for $500. comes in original box, receipt, manuals and all that good stuff. Has about 500 actuations on it. Perfect starter camera. Takes great pics. Just ask Mr. Bean what he shoots with.
> *


take pics of the whole set up how, how old is it? can you show me some of the pics you've taken with it..im interested


----------



## nobueno

Thanks for the Bday wishes friends! Off to dinner with the family! :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Feb 3 2011, 06:40 PM~19779278
> *  :tears: :banghead: I don't have Photoshop. Any other way?
> *


You can go to the download topic & get Photoshop :yes:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Feb 3 2011, 08:06 PM~19781778
> *You can go to the download topic & get Photoshop :yes:
> *


 :wow: SERIOUSLY :0


----------



## Dr. Gloss




----------



## dwnsouth985

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Feb 3 2011, 08:06 PM~19781778
> *You can go to the download topic & get Photoshop :yes:
> *


I tried dont you have to pay for filesonic service im not sure how it works either???


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Feb 3 2011, 06:37 PM~19779257-->
> 
> 
> 
> X2 I have a d60 and love it I just stepped up to the D7000 and plan to keep my D60 as a backup.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 06:40 PM~19779278
> *  :tears: :banghead: I don't have Photoshop. Any other way?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 11:06 PM~19781778
> *You can go to the download topic & get Photoshop :yes:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CUZICAN_@Feb 4 2011, 01:46 AM~19783724
> *:wow:  SERIOUSLY  :0
> *



This link will take you to the page - just scroll down to the *ART LOKS* from AZ & see he posted it with all the instructions to download it. :thumbsup:
gotta be pretty computer savvy I must say :yes:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...472204&st=22260


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Dr. Gloss_@Feb 4 2011, 02:31 AM~19784151
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:

I almost wanna see them in color too !!!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by dwnsouth985_@Feb 4 2011, 10:13 AM~19785663
> *I tried dont you have to pay for filesonic service im not sure how it works either???
> *



Look above ...

BUT 

I'll say it again; gotta be pretty computer savvy ...


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 3 2011, 02:07 AM~19775082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MAAANDO

Here is some more from my set in Tampa.


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## MAAANDO

Here are the pictures of the D60. AS you can see, no scratches and no signs of wear. It is in immaculate condition. Original receipt, box, charger and warranty form. The warranty form hasnt been filled out.


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## dwnsouth985

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 4 2011, 11:35 AM~19787387
> *Here is some more from my set in Tampa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


was this done with the D60


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by dwnsouth985_@Feb 4 2011, 05:48 PM~19788813
> *was this done with the D60
> *


These are shot with a D60. But remember, it is all about lighting and processing.


----------



## dwnsouth985

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 4 2011, 02:36 PM~19788728
> *Here are the pictures of the D60. AS you can see, no scratches and no signs of wear. It is in immaculate condition. Original receipt, box, charger and warranty form. The warranty form hasnt been filled out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS BRO...CANT WAITE TO GET IT.... BEEN WANTING TO DO THIS FOR A LONG TIME


----------



## mr.fisheye

SOME OF MY LATEST STUFF....SORRY AINT BEEN ON IN AWHILE, BEEN WORKIN LIKE A SLAVE....TRYING PHOTOSHOP FOR THE FIRST TIME...PRETTY FUN, I FUCKED UP ON THE SECOND ONE....BUT HEY IM LEARNING LOL


----------



## mr.fisheye




----------



## mr.fisheye

FROM LAST WEEKEND, CANT RELEASE TO MUCH JUST YET, BUT HERE IS A FEW.......
FOR BLVD CLOTHING COMPANY


----------



## mr.fisheye

*DAM JUST WENT BACK A FEW PAGES.....EVERYONE IS KICKIN ASS!!! KEEP IT UP HOMIES!!!*


:wow: :wow: :wow: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Feb 4 2011, 07:31 PM~19790935
> *DAM JUST WENT BACK A FEW PAGES.....EVERYONE IS KICKIN ASS!!! KEEP IT UP HOMIES!!!
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0  :0  :0
> *



Thanks for the invite homie :0


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Feb 4 2011, 07:20 PM~19790855
> * SOME OF MY LATEST STUFF....SORRY AINT BEEN ON IN AWHILE, BEEN WORKIN LIKE A SLAVE....TRYING PHOTOSHOP FOR THE FIRST TIME...PRETTY FUN, I FUCKED UP ON THE SECOND ONE....BUT HEY IM LEARNING LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*Alexis*

















































*Kena*































*Jaime*


----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*Miss Rayna Terror* 


















































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## PROVOK

Great images fellas. I miss shooting. Keep it up.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by dwnsouth985_@Feb 4 2011, 06:28 PM~19789079
> *THANKS BRO...CANT WAITE TO GET IT.... BEEN WANTING TO DO THIS FOR A LONG TIME
> *


Anytime man. Like I said, if you need any help with anything, let me know. Im only a phone call away.


----------



## KingsWood

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 3 2011, 02:07 AM~19775082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


right click and save


----------



## Magnolia Kid 57

http://enews.earthlink.net/article/us?guid...33-7344a8bf694c


----------



## Magnolia Kid 57

http://enews.earthlink.net/article/us?guid...33-7344a8bf694c


----------



## mr.fisheye

*SELLING MOST OF MY SHIT, TRYING TO BUY A NEW NIKON D3X

SO EVERYTHING MUST GO LOL....IM ALSO SELLING THESE BODY AND LENSES AS A PACKAGE TOGETHER FOR EVEN CHEAPER....SO MAKE AN OFFER, IM ENTERTAIN ANY REASONABLE OFFER, JUST NEED TO SELL ASAP, YOU ARE RESPONSIBLE FOR SHIPPING...THANK YOU

*









NIKON D2H
*PAID $4000

FOR SALE $1000 OBO (YES 1/4 WHAT I PAID)*









*Nikon Zoom Super Wide Angle AF-S Zoom Nikkor 17-35mm f/2.8D ED-IF Autofocus Len
PAID $1700*

FOR SALE $800 obo (YES MORE THEN HALF OFF)









*NIKON D80(body)

FOR SALE $800 obo (includes MB-D80 Multi-Power Battery Pack and extra battery)*








*Nikon AF-S Nikkor 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6G ED-IF Lens

FOR SALE $200 (FIRM)*


----------



## lowrr




----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Feb 5 2011, 10:43 PM~19797817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have to go to a funeral for a memebers relative in the morning. A couple of our members candy painted the casket but I don't think I will take any pics. I don't feel right taking pictures at the funeral. :angel:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

I paid my respects to Jesse Valadez today. Here's a few pics I took.


----------



## GRS-HPR

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 3 2011, 07:07 PM~19775082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is to show us aussies can build cars of quality too :wow:


----------



## Knightstalker

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 6 2011, 12:17 AM~19799162
> *I paid my respects to Jesse Valadez today. Here's a few pics I took.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:worship:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by lowrr_@Feb 5 2011, 08:43 PM~19797817
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## GRS-HPR




----------



## dwnsouth985

Which version of Photoshop are you guys using?


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by dwnsouth985_@Feb 6 2011, 08:11 PM~19804388
> *Which version of Photoshop are you guys using?
> *



CS5


----------



## nobueno

Danny D striping Jesse Valadez's casket.


----------



## dwnsouth985

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 6 2011, 09:41 PM~19805171
> *Danny D striping Jesse Valadez's casket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BEAUTIFUL


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 5 2011, 11:09 PM~19798805
> *I have to go to a funeral for a memebers relative in the morning. A couple of our members candy painted the casket but I don't think I will take any pics. I don't feel right taking pictures at the funeral.  :angel:
> *



x2 sometimes its just better to take a mental picture and keep that as a memory than taking a actual one.


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Jan 28 2011, 07:34 AM~19721052-->
> 
> 
> 
> They look good but you probally could have cut the exposure down to 5-10 seconds. I think I shot this at 4 seconds. It would have made iteasier for the model to stay still.
> File Name: Motioncroped.jpg (Edit)
> File Size: 49 kb - 1022 x 473
> 
> Camera Make: NIKON CORPORATION
> 
> Camera Model: NIKON D60
> 
> Date/Time: 2010:10:09 07:24:44
> 
> Resolution: 1022 x 473
> 
> Flash Used: No
> 
> Focal Length: 18.0mm (35mm equivalent: 27mm...
> 
> Exposure Time: 4.000 s
> 
> Aperture: f/14.0
> 
> ISO Equiv.: 100
> 
> Whitebalance: Auto
> 
> Metering Mode: matrix
> 
> Exposure: Manual
> 
> Exposure Mode: Auto bracketing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2011, 09:00 AM~19721570
> *The best thing is to use a speedlight. You put it on a tripod, set your correct exposure on the speedlight, snap, have her move out of the frame once the flash goes off and wait till the camera's shutter closes after the 20 seconds. You get a perfect exposure on your subject with no blur and you get your desired results with the lights.  hope this helps.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Mando, I am still learning about flashes...I have tried teaching myself but hands on isn’t always the best....I'm taking another semester of photography and using the flash is coming up soon...Thanks for the advice and ya 20 secs is way too long to have her stand there....
> <!--QuoteBegin-tonyvaladez.com_@Jan 28 2011, 10:04 PM~19726979
> *Easy fix. here is what I suggest you do and go back out this weekend and try it again. Set your camera on a tripod, get your car ready out of frame and have your model stand, pose, jump, do anything but use off camera flash on your subject. For best results have him/her stand still but no necessary. The flash will freeze them even though you will be dragging your shutter. Once your flash goes off be sure your car drives in your frame at that point once your shutter is open. Length of exposure will have to be determined by you once you are shooting. Give this a try and let us know how it turns out.
> 
> t
> *


Thanks Tony!!! I will go out once it's warm enough again!! This helps ALOT!!! I appreciate the advice!!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Feb 7 2011, 04:21 PM~19810397
> *:tumbsup: thank you!
> Thanks Mando, I am still learning about flashes...I have tried teaching myself but hands on isn’t always the best....I'm taking another semester of photography and using the flash is coming up soon...Thanks for the advice and ya 20 secs is way too long to have her stand there....
> 
> Thanks Tony!!! I will go out once it's warm enough again!! This helps ALOT!!! I appreciate the advice!!
> *




no problem


----------



## UceGiggles

Just a lil picture I took of my brother in law and husband's suburban's during a rolling car show new year's eve.


----------



## TopDogg

Just took this eveing pic, No flash, Cam set at 100 spd and full contrast.
What do you guys think? My first time with changing my Cam settings.


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 6 2011, 08:17 AM~19799162
> *I paid my respects to Jesse Valadez today. Here's a few pics I took.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautifull !


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

Need a working serial for cs5 if not i need a working serial for cs4 i lost the serials that i had hope someone can help .....


----------



## drasticbean

*What's up everyone. 
Question ..?????
Anyone have any photography horror stories. 

Here is mine. 
Well I was recommended by another photographer on here (thanks maaando) to shot his clients that was coming to NYC for the first time for new years day. 

My first obstacle was that I would be leaving my girlfriend home alone on new years day. :uh: 

I picked up the clients in my car and we went to a nice graffiti location called ( 5 pointz) about 30 min away from my house. 
We arrived to the location and They loved the location and everything was going good 
I get my camera , my flash, and tripod and I was ready to go. 

But guess what......... I FORGOT MY BATTERIES AT HOME IN THE CHARGER!!!!!!

I had to tell the clients what happened, so we drove 30 min to my house an 30 min back. By that time it was dark already. 

After the graffiti area I took them on the train to Time square for a few pics. 
I will post up some pictures from that night. 

I got back home around 7pm on new years day and my girl wasn't to happy :uh: *


----------



## Sinatra

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson+Feb 5 2011, 10:09 PM~19798805-->
> 
> 
> 
> I have to go to a funeral for a memebers relative in the morning. A couple of our members candy painted the casket but I don't think I will take any pics. I don't feel right taking pictures at the funeral.  :angel:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigMandoAZ_@Feb 7 2011, 01:24 PM~19809941
> *x2 sometimes its just better to take a mental picture and keep that as a memory than taking a actual one.
> *



Damn!! That is quite the statement "sometimes its just better to take a mental picture and keep that as a memory than taking a actual one" :0 

While I do understand there is a lot of emotions in covering an event like this, at the end of the day if your a photog you have a job to tell a complete story with your pics. Leaving out pics of the casket imo would be leaving out a major part of the story. 100 years from now there will be no mental pics to tell the story...


----------



## Sinatra

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 5 2011, 11:17 PM~19799162
> *I paid my respects to Jesse Valadez today. Here's a few pics I took.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GREAT PICS!!! clarity is amazing!!! 
:thumbsup: 

why dont my pics come out like that  :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 6 2011, 09:41 PM~19805171
> *Danny D striping Jesse Valadez's casket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice shot


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 8 2011, 07:56 PM~19820632
> *What's up everyone.
> Question ..?????
> Anyone have any photography horror stories.
> 
> Here is mine.
> Well I was recommended by another photographer on here (thanks maaando) to shot his clients that was coming to NYC for the first time  for new years day.
> 
> My first obstacle was that I would be leaving my girlfriend home alone on new years day.  :uh:
> 
> I picked up the clients in my car and we went to a nice graffiti location called ( 5 pointz) about 30 min away from my house.
> We arrived to the location and They loved the location and everything was going good
> I get my camera , my flash, and tripod and I was ready to go.
> 
> But guess what......... I FORGOT MY BATTERIES AT HOME IN THE CHARGER!!!!!!
> 
> I had to tell the clients what happened, so we drove 30 min to my house an 30 min back. By that  time it was dark already.
> 
> After the graffiti area I took them on the train to Time square for a few pics.
> I will post up some pictures from that night.
> 
> I got back home around 7pm on new years day and my girl wasn't to happy  :uh:
> *




I'll see your one bad expierence & raise you one ... :biggrin: 

My wife's close friends wanted to give me an opportunity to do their wedding, they know I'm only as good as my FaceBook pictures show ... :happysad: I make an agreement with them that if they accepted the fact that I may fuk it up all together then I would do it based on the fact that I wasn't going to charge them in case disaster would strike ... 
They agreed :0 
So all goes really well, until I got home & looked at everything!!! PLUS the only bad pictures were the most important which were of the family's.  Which; I even remember at the time of shooting not only did I take the pics I thought were good, but I put the damn camera in auto mode to just get safety's !!! 

:uh: Yeah the one's I thought were good weren't & the one's that were my safety happen to grab focus on the background rather than the subject & were all outta focus!


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Feb 8 2011, 09:38 PM~19821849
> *I'll see your one bad expierence & raise you one ...  :biggrin:
> 
> My wife's close friends wanted to give me an opportunity to do their wedding, they know I'm only as good as my FaceBook pictures show ...  :happysad:  I make an agreement with them that if they accepted the fact that I may fuk it up all together then I would do it based on the fact that I wasn't going to charge them in case disaster would strike ...
> They agreed  :0
> So all goes really well, until I got home & looked at everything!!! PLUS the only bad pictures were the most important which were of the family's.  Which; I even remember at the time of shooting not only did I take the pics I thought were good, but I put the damn camera in auto mode to just get safety's !!!
> 
> :uh: Yeah the one's I thought were good weren't & the one's that were my safety happen to grab focus on the background rather than the subject & were all outta focus!
> *


Wow. That hurt


----------



## drasticbean

*Here are some of the pictures on new years day. 
Thanks again maaando for the clients !!!!!!!*


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery+Feb 8 2011, 10:38 PM~19821849-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see your one bad expierence & raise you one ...  :biggrin:
> 
> My wife's close friends wanted to give me an opportunity to do their wedding, they know I'm only as good as my FaceBook pictures show ...  :happysad:  I make an agreement with them that if they accepted the fact that I may fuk it up all together then I would do it based on the fact that I wasn't going to charge them in case disaster would strike ...
> They agreed  :0
> So all goes really well, until I got home & looked at everything!!! PLUS the only bad pictures were the most important which were of the family's.  Which; I even remember at the time of shooting not only did I take the pics I thought were good, but I put the damn camera in auto mode to just get safety's !!!
> 
> :uh: Yeah the one's I thought were good weren't & the one's that were my safety happen to grab focus on the background rather than the subject & were all outta focus!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man that sucks bro. I bet that will never happen again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 8 2011, 11:35 PM~19822383
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some of the pictures on new years day.
> Thanks again maaando for the clients !!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drasticbean_@Feb 8 2011, 11:39 PM~19822425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I told you the black and whites were sick!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery+Feb 8 2011, 10:38 PM~19821849-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see your one bad expierence & raise you one ...  :biggrin:
> 
> My wife's close friends wanted to give me an opportunity to do their wedding, they know I'm only as good as my FaceBook pictures show ...  :happysad:  I make an agreement with them that if they accepted the fact that I may fuk it up all together then I would do it based on the fact that I wasn't going to charge them in case disaster would strike ...
> They agreed  :0
> So all goes really well, until I got home & looked at everything!!! PLUS the only bad pictures were the most important which were of the family's.  Which; I even remember at the time of shooting not only did I take the pics I thought were good, but I put the damn camera in auto mode to just get safety's !!!
> 
> :uh: Yeah the one's I thought were good weren't & the one's that were my safety happen to grab focus on the background rather than the subject & were all outta focus!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Feb 9 2011, 09:45 AM~19825497
> *Man that sucks bro. I bet that will never happen again.
> I told you the black and whites were sick!
> *




:yessad:
Sure hope not ...


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@Feb 8 2011, 06:25 PM~19820791
> *Damn!! That is quite the statement "sometimes its just better to take a mental picture and keep that as a memory than taking a actual one" :0
> 
> While I do understand there is a lot of emotions in covering an event like this, at the end of the day if your a photog you have a job to tell a complete story with your pics. Leaving out pics of the casket imo would be leaving out a major part of the story. 100 years from now there will be no mental pics to tell the story...
> *



True, very very true. Documenting an event, tragic or not, from a journalistic point of view it is a job that someone has to do.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 8 2011, 05:56 PM~19820632
> *What's up everyone.
> Question ..?????
> Anyone have any photography horror stories.
> 
> Here is mine.
> Well I was recommended by another photographer on here (thanks maaando) to shot his clients that was coming to NYC for the first time  for new years day.
> 
> My first obstacle was that I would be leaving my girlfriend home alone on new years day.  :uh:
> 
> I picked up the clients in my car and we went to a nice graffiti location called ( 5 pointz) about 30 min away from my house.
> We arrived to the location and They loved the location and everything was going good
> I get my camera , my flash, and tripod and I was ready to go.
> 
> But guess what......... I FORGOT MY BATTERIES AT HOME IN THE CHARGER!!!!!!
> 
> I had to tell the clients what happened, so we drove 30 min to my house an 30 min back. By that  time it was dark already.
> 
> After the graffiti area I took them on the train to Time square for a few pics.
> I will post up some pictures from that night.
> 
> I got back home around 7pm on new years day and my girl wasn't to happy  :uh:
> *



OH . . . . I've got quite a few that I could share. I've had batteries die during the reception, the shutter went out on one of my camera's during me taking the formals at another wedding, in the excitement of another wedding from church to reception site I thought I was ahead of schedule by getting there before anyone, grabbed my camera and raced into the hotel when I realized, HOLY CRAP I left all of my equipment back at the church. So after covering their entrance I went back during the cocktail hour to get my equipment and luckily everything was still there and made it back just in time. Just some of the many obstacles that I and we as photographers have to prevail over from time to time.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Knightstalker+Feb 6 2011, 02:31 AM~19799644-->
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2011, 10:50 PM~19815617
> *Beautifull !
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Sinatra_@Feb 8 2011, 04:27 PM~19820810
> *GREAT PICS!!! clarity is amazing!!!
> :thumbsup:
> 
> why dont my pics come out like that   :biggrin:
> *


Thanks. With some of those pics, I shot with my 50mm. I love that lens so much. What are you shooting with? Do you do any editing after?


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Feb 9 2011, 12:12 PM~19826656
> *OH . . . . I've got quite a few that I could share. I've had batteries die during the reception, the shutter went out on one of my camera's during me taking the formals at another wedding, in the excitement of another wedding from church to reception site I thought I was ahead of schedule by getting there before anyone, grabbed my camera and raced into the hotel when I realized, HOLY CRAP I left all of my equipment back at the church. So after covering their entrance I went back during the cocktail hour to get my equipment and luckily everything was still there and made it back just in time. Just some of the many obstacles that I and we as photographers have to prevail over from time to time.
> *


Wow. Those are some crazy stories. 
What an how does the clients react to the situation if do know what had happen.


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## charles85

uffin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Feb 9 2011, 11:53 AM~19826514
> *True, very very true. Documenting an event, tragic or not, from a journalistic point of view it is a job that someone has to do.
> *


True but when you are going as a friend it is differnt. To me I didn't feel right taking my camera.


----------



## allure




----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

I need some help. Is a 6mp nikon d100 (no lenses) worth $125. I have no idea about dslr's , but thought it be cool for a starter :dunno:


----------



## Twotonz

here is my horror story.

I shot a Quincenera on a Saturday and the following day I went to cover a car show for the mag. Since I got home late on Saturday and had to hit the road early on Sunday I didnt get a chance to dump the photos of the Quincenera onto my PC so they were still on my CF cards and at the show my camera bag was stolen with the photos of the Quincenera.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ+Feb 9 2011, 10:50 PM~19831783-->
> 
> 
> 
> I need some help. Is a 6mp nikon d100 (no lenses)  worth $125. I have no idea about dslr's , but thought it be cool for a starter :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By time ypu buy a lens to go with it your going to be up in the $300 range and you could put a little more with that and get somthing a little better. But if you have a lens already then that would be a decent deal.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Feb 9 2011, 10:50 PM~19831784
> *here is my horror story.
> 
> I shot a Quincenera on a Saturday and the following day I went to cover a car show for the mag.  Since I got home late on Saturday and had to hit the road early on Sunday I didnt get a chance to dump the photos of the Quincenera onto my PC so they were still on my CF cards and at the show my camera bag was stolen with the photos of the Quincenera.
> *


Having your equipment stolen would be bad enough but to have acustomers pics stolen with it is :wow:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 9 2011, 10:01 PM~19831908
> *By time ypu buy a lens to go with it your going to be up in the $300 range and you could put a little more with that and get somthing a little better. But if you have a lens already then that would be a decent deal.
> Having your equipment stolen would be bad enough but to have acustomers pics stolen with it is  :wow:
> *


Thanks. whats a good entry level camera?


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 9 2011, 10:50 PM~19831784
> *here is my horror story.
> 
> I shot a Quincenera on a Saturday and the following day I went to cover a car show for the mag.  Since I got home late on Saturday and had to hit the road early on Sunday I didnt get a chance to dump the photos of the Quincenera onto my PC so they were still on my CF cards and at the show my camera bag was stolen with the photos of the Quincenera.
> *


how do you recover for something like that....??
how do you tell the clients....uh sorry i dont have pics for you ........???


i felt really bad telling these people that flew from florida for new years that "hey im very sorry but i forgot my batteries at home"


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 9 2011, 11:48 PM~19833342
> *how do you recover for something like that....??
> how do you tell the clients....uh sorry i dont have pics for you ........???
> i felt really bad telling these people that flew from florida for new years that "hey  im very sorry but i  forgot my batteries at home"
> *


IDK....The clients were not mine. I was booked for the job through an agency that handles all the wedding arrangements. I didn't meet them until the day of the event and the agency dealt with the clients. That was probably the only good experience I had while working through agencies like that.


----------



## MR GREGGO




----------



## Sinatra

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 9 2011, 11:08 AM~19827478
> *:biggrin:
> Thanks
> Thanks. With some of those pics, I shot with my 50mm. I love that lens so much. What are you shooting with? Do you do any editing after?
> *




I been shooting with a d5000 for about 8 months now but I just picked up a d7000 on Monday. About 2 months ago I got a 17-55 2.8( I been working on getting a hang of the low light stuff) that will be going on the d7000 and I'm looking to get a 10mm type lens to put on da 5000 now. (I want to experiment with that fish eye stuff) I have ps and try to adjust the colors to the best of my ability but I'm really impatient when it comes to editing. 

a few shots I took last Saturday






































On a side note: I'm trying to open some pics I took with the 7000 and I'm getting that " Not supported RAW blah blah message" Can anybody help me with this. I'm running cs5 and dont really want to pay $200.00 for the 7000, upgrade any suggestions?


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Feb 10 2011, 09:43 AM~19833911
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  This pics is badass bro'


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@Feb 10 2011, 01:20 AM~19834018
> *I been shooting with a d5000 for about 8 months now but I just picked up a d7000 on Monday. About 2 months ago I got a 17-55 2.8( I been working on getting a hang of the low light stuff) that will be going on the d7000 and I'm looking to get a 10mm type lens to put on da 5000 now. (I want to experiment with that fish eye stuff) I have ps and try to adjust the colors to the best of my ability but I'm really impatient when it comes to editing.
> 
> a few shots I took last Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note: I'm trying to  open some pics I took with the 7000 and I'm getting that " Not supported RAW blah blah message" Can anybody help me with this. I'm running cs5 and dont really want to pay $200.00 for the 7000, upgrade any suggestions?
> *


I think you're biased towards anything not a 58 lol.  I like the last pic. Do you mess with the white balance on your camera ever? I'm not an expert like some of these cats on here, but perhaps you might achieve the effect you want by adjusting the white balance. Warm it up a bit. Just a thought. 

I don't know anything about photoshop. I use Aperture.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Feb 10 2011, 04:43 AM~19833911
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wave:

&

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 9 2011, 08:50 PM~19831784
> *here is my horror story.
> 
> I shot a Quincenera on a Saturday and the following day I went to cover a car show for the mag.  Since I got home late on Saturday and had to hit the road early on Sunday I didnt get a chance to dump the photos of the Quincenera onto my PC so they were still on my CF cards and at the show my camera bag was stolen with the photos of the Quincenera.
> *


damn that sucks bro!!!!!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by allure_@Feb 9 2011, 06:57 PM~19830661
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice shot


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 9 2011, 01:41 AM~19824919
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 94pimplac

> _Originally posted by allure_@Feb 9 2011, 06:57 PM~19830661
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## Sinatra

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 10 2011, 03:43 AM~19834277
> *I think you're biased towards anything not a 58 lol.    I like the last pic. Do you mess with the white balance on your camera ever? I'm not an expert like some of these cats on here, but perhaps you might achieve the effect you want by adjusting the white balance. Warm it up a bit. Just a thought.
> 
> I don't know anything about photoshop. I use Aperture.
> *



I don't ever mess with the WB, i'll play with it tonight. Thanks for the tip :biggrin: 

As far as the ps issue, i found a way around the whole RAW conv issue


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 11 2011, 12:35 AM~19840965
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:

sic pic - just something about it :yes:


----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON+Feb 10 2011, 10:56 PM~19841787-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Crazy shot. Almost looks unreal. Nice! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drasticbean_@Feb 11 2011, 12:44 PM~19845447
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice capture


----------



## dwnsouth985

Just got the D60 from Manndo, im sure this is photoshop but I wanna get a setting on the cam to get something like this if possible any advice


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com




----------



## MR GREGGO

ha ha thanx Pako....

Real men build themselves:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by dwnsouth985_@Feb 12 2011, 09:39 PM~19854078
> *Just got the D60 from Manndo, im sure this is photoshop but I wanna get a setting on the cam to get something like this if possible any advice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is really hard to say what type of setting. This could of been early morning or late afternoon by the way the sun is flaring off of the grill and the direction of the shadows on the floor. It could be anything from 1/320, ISO 200 f.7 to anything as high as 1/800 ISO 200 f.5 who knows. There is photoshop involved due to the high contrast of the photo. My suggestion would be is look at the D60 help screen and it has an aperture picture that can help you learn exposure. Otherwise, pick up Understanding Exposure or youtube ISO, ShutterSpeed, Aperture so that you get the concept of it all.


----------



## FreDay

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 4 2011, 11:01 PM~19788891
> *These are shot with a D60. But remember, it is all about lighting and processing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Magic shot! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## dwnsouth985

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 13 2011, 05:55 AM~19856926
> *This is really hard to say what type of setting. This could of been early morning or late afternoon by the way the sun is flaring off of the grill and the direction of the shadows on the floor. It could be anything from 1/320, ISO 200 f.7 to anything as high as 1/800 ISO 200 f.5 who knows. There is photoshop involved due to the high contrast of the photo. My suggestion would be is look at the D60 help screen and it has an aperture picture that can help you learn exposure. Otherwise, pick up Understanding Exposure or youtube ISO, ShutterSpeed, Aperture so that you get the concept of it all.
> *


cool thanks I have CS5 Portable..ill do more research :thumbsup:


----------



## alonzo

HE GOES A COUPLE I TOOK THIS WEEKEND


----------



## DREAM ON

TOOK THIS TODAY!!!











:cheesy:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 13 2011, 11:51 PM~19862033
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tripod or Hand held ?


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 13 2011, 10:51 PM~19862033
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Feb 13 2011, 10:52 PM~19862042
> *Tripod or Hand held ?
> *


Hand held. :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 13 2011, 08:49 PM~19862005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Good stuff man!


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## 72 kutty

A few shots from tonight at the Bellagio...Display for Chinese New Year


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 10 2011, 08:50 PM~19840368
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great shot!


----------



## allure




----------



## allure




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 14 2011, 01:17 AM~19862990
> *Hand held.  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Here is one from yesterday shot inside the House of Blues here in Dallas.


t


----------



## dwnsouth985

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 13 2011, 08:51 PM~19862033
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE SHOT


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com

Very nice work guys!!! :wow: 

Heres a lil behind the scenes from a couple of our shoots


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by OutNaboutpics.com_@Feb 14 2011, 03:43 PM~19867358
> *Very nice work guys!!! :wow:
> 
> Heres a lil behind the scenes from a couple of our shoots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Video's are dope homie :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by OutNaboutpics.com_@Feb 14 2011, 12:43 PM~19867358
> *Very nice work guys!!! :wow:
> 
> Heres a lil behind the scenes from a couple of our shoots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 10 2011, 08:50 PM~19840368
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: sick


----------



## ivan619

> _Originally posted by OutNaboutpics.com_@Feb 14 2011, 12:43 PM~19867358
> *Very nice work guys!!! :wow:
> 
> Heres a lil behind the scenes from a couple of our shoots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Sick videos! :0 & Nice Flicks too! :h5:*


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 15 2011, 12:07 AM~19873433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Ecalderon

Awesome work everyone.Great videos outnaboutpics :thumbsup: 


TTT


----------



## BigMandoAZ

whats up everyone!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 15 2011, 06:44 PM~19878846
> *whats up everyone!!!!  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: what up!!


----------



## allure




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 15 2011, 12:07 AM~19873433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like this one!


----------



## My95Fleety

I have a question:
I have been using a Nikon D80. I recently found a good deal on a Nikon D3100 so I bought it. (im not planing to) but I was just thiking if I had to sale one, which one would be best to keep. I'm not really good with all the specs and photog language so everything I've been reading just confuses me. 

I was wondering which one was better? and is there a simple way to basically understand the difference between the 2, besides that one is 10.1 mp and the other is 14.1 mp. It seems to me the D3100 is more for everyday tipical individuals? Like easier to use? :dunno:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Feb 15 2011, 11:55 PM~19881794
> *I have a question:
> I have been using a Nikon D80. I recently found a good deal on a Nikon D3100 so I bought it. (im not planing to) but I was just thiking if I had to sale one, which one would be best to keep. I'm not really good with all the specs and photog language so everything I've been reading just confuses me.
> 
> I was wondering which one was better? and is there a simple way to basically understand the difference between the 2, besides that one is 10.1 mp and the other is 14.1 mp.  It seems to me the D3100 is more for everyday tipical individuals?  Like easier to use? :dunno:
> *


Sell the D80 and keep the 3100. The 3100 is newer, 14mp and shoots 1080 video.


----------



## nobueno

Great work everyone! I shot Fonzy Sunday for LRM. I tweaked the photo in Lightroom.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

A few from this past weekend.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

I'd like to start a discussion / ask advice if I could ...

I'd like to know since there's a lot of us at all different *levels of experience* of how you come up with what to charge customers / clients. 
There's different situations that present themselves within your client base. I mean what you charge lets say a model to update her portfolio compared to shooting a LoLo for a publication compared to shooting a wedding. 

Thanks in advance for the input ...


----------



## swangin68

Anybody got any experience with the canon sx1? I know its entry level but I'm not a pro by any means and used to p&s pocket cams. So I'm looking for something with very good hd video with good pics. I have a zs3 lumix but the only reason I don't like it is cause its a ccd and I get really bad streaks or purple lines when recording in day light. Especially at carshows off the reflection of chrome. So I know the sx1 has a cmos lens in it. So it won't have that effect in light on the lens.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 16 2011, 09:52 AM~19883333
> *Great work everyone! I shot Fonzy Sunday for LRM. I tweaked the photo in Lightroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## laz10w

i took this from our back varanda about a week ago. big ass storm when it finally rolled in.


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Feb 16 2011, 04:36 PM~19885034
> *I'd like to start a discussion / ask advice if I could ...
> 
> I'd like to know since there's a lot of us at all different levels of experience of how you come up with what to charge customers / clients.
> There's different situations that present themselves within your client base. I mean what you charge lets say a model to update her portfolio compared to shooting a LoLo for a publication compared to shooting a wedding.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the input ...
> *


My first suggestion is to find out what the rest of the "pros" in your area are charging. Based on their rates, I would say charge whatever you are comfortable charging based on your talent/experience level and remember not to go too low as you dont want to kill the market. It varies from state to state, city to city and photographer to photographer. If a photog in your area is charging $125 for a port update, dont charge $50 just to get the job. You know.


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Feb 16 2011, 09:48 AM~19883301-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sell the D80 and keep the 3100. The 3100 is newer, 14mp and shoots 1080 video.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Feb 16 2011, 09:52 AM~19883333
> *Great work everyone! I shot Fonzy Sunday for LRM. I tweaked the photo in Lightroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad ass pic!


----------



## My95Fleety

I have another question. 
I have another D80 with a 18-135mm 1:3.5-5.6G ED lens. When I look through the eye viewer sometimes I see this black arched shade on top of the view and as I zoom or move the ring back and forth on the lens, that arched shade on my view appears and dissapears up and down as I move the lens ring. 

Have any of you had this?
Is my lens bad? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 17 2011, 10:03 AM~19891239
> *My first suggestion is to find out what the rest of the "pros" in your area are charging. Based on their rates, I would say charge whatever you are comfortable charging based on your talent/experience level and remember not to go too low as you dont want to kill the market. It varies from state to state, city to city and photographer to photographer. If a photog in your area is charging $125 for a port update, dont charge $50 just to get the job. You know.
> *



Thanks MAANDO ... 

I wonder if most come up with their rates that way or through a way of what their
time's worth!


----------



## BIG DAWG

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Feb 17 2011, 08:19 AM~19891315
> *I have another question.
> I have another D80 with a 18-135mm 1:3.5-5.6G ED lens. When I look through the eye viewer sometimes I see this black arched shade on top of the view and as I zoom or move the ring back and forth on the lens, that arched shade on my view appears and dissapears up and down as I move the lens ring.
> 
> Have any of you had this?
> Is my lens bad?
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> *


Don't worry about it the lens is good.


----------



## Affiliated_Lady

lol a little bored, trying to find pics i have from summer because im missing the warm weather and the car shows.


----------



## HMART1970

A FEW FROM SHORTYS BENEFIT


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Cheech Marin




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## impala_ss_1964

ttt


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Feb 17 2011, 10:19 AM~19891315
> *I have another question.
> I have another D80 with a 18-135mm 1:3.5-5.6G ED lens. When I look through the eye viewer sometimes I see this black arched shade on top of the view and as I zoom or move the ring back and forth on the lens, that arched shade on my view appears and dissapears up and down as I move the lens ring.
> 
> Have any of you had this?
> Is my lens bad?
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> *


Thats vignetting from the lens. Do you have a hood on it? What focal length does it appear on? 18mm? 20mm?


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Feb 17 2011, 04:26 PM~19893579
> *Thanks MAANDO ...
> 
> I wonder if most come up with their rates that way or through a way of what their
> time's worth!
> *


Im not sure if they do it that way, but a photographer that cares about the market does it that way. It's discretionary I guess.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 18 2011, 10:38 AM~19900541
> *Im not sure if they do it that way, but a photographer that cares about the market does it that way. It's discretionary I guess.
> *


So what happens when a Publication is interested in coverage of an event compared to shooting 1 specific LOW? :dunno: might be a simple minded question but I'm jus trying to learn & not get taken advantage of possibly.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Feb 18 2011, 03:12 PM~19902583
> *So what happens when a Publication is interested in coverage of an event compared to shooting 1 specific LOW? :dunno: might be a simple minded question but I'm jus trying to learn & not get taken advantage of possibly.
> *


Good question. I have heard that most mags don't want to pay much for evenet coverage or feature shoot. But it seems like if they are going to make money of your shots they should pay you a fair price.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@Feb 18 2011, 04:44 PM~19902748
> *Good question. I have heard that most mags don't want to pay much for evenet coverage or feature shoot. But it seems like if they are going to make money of your shots they should pay you a fair price.
> *



Thanks Mr. Pimpson :biggrin: 

I'm also interested in knowing that for this. 
Some publications have already approached me about getting them coverage from the EAST; & while completely appreciative for a little East Coast exposure & like MAANDO said I got love for the game & wanna be within the market but where I live ... I'm 6+ hours away from any event in any direction :yessad: So I have costs right out the gate before I even get anywhere. :dunno: Just wasn't sure how it gets handled or how it goes ...


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG+Feb 17 2011, 04:23 PM~19894989-->
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry about it the lens is good.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Feb 18 2011, 07:37 AM~19900535
> *Thats vignetting from the lens. Do you have a hood on it? What focal length does it appear on? 18mm? 20mm?
> *


No lens hood. I'm not sure on the focal lenght I didnt pay attention to when I saw the shade and now I dont even see it anymore. :uh: I did notice that the lens has a thin paper/plastic black feeling type ring like around the edge of the front of the lens. I dont know what that is but my other lenses don't have that. I have a feeling its gonna be that. Looks like it could be peeled off easly.

So it definately aint that the lens doesnt work?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## My95Fleety

I found this online. I'm thinking this is what someone put on the lens. I bought this camera used not even 1 month ago. So IDK. It looks in really good condition. I was doubting something was wrong with it. 

http://jeffascough.typepad.com/jeff_ascoug...of-style-1.html


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 18 2011, 09:38 AM~19900541
> *Im not sure if they do it that way, but a photographer that cares about the market does it that way. It's discretionary I guess.
> *


I did a craigslist search for my area and people are just giving away thier sevices.  I love shooting but to spend all day with a client followed by hours of post procesing to make $100. :wow:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Feb 18 2011, 02:00 PM~19902822
> *Thanks Mr. Pimpson  :biggrin:
> 
> I'm also interested in knowing that for this.
> Some publications have already approached me about getting them coverage from the EAST; & while completely appreciative for a little East Coast exposure & like MAANDO said I got love for the game & wanna be within the market but where I live ... I'm 6+ hours away from any event in any direction :yessad: So I have costs right out the gate before I even get anywhere. :dunno: Just wasn't sure how it gets handled or how it goes ...
> *


My suggestion is figure out what you feel your time is worth hourly. As far as car magazines, you'll never get what you feel your time and photos are worth but if you can reach a price some where in the middle its not a bad thing. My second suggestion is to not fall into the "exposure" trap. Some magazines and or web sites will offer you "exposure" in exchange for your work. "Exposure" is just another term for "free". Now days everyone has a camera and most "photographers" are willing to give their photos away for "exposure". Exposure does not buy my gear or pay my bills...


----------



## BIG DAWG

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Feb 18 2011, 03:52 PM~19903107
> *Thanks!
> No lens hood. I'm not sure on the focal lenght I didnt pay attention to when I saw the shade and now I dont even see it anymore.  :uh: I did notice that the lens has a thin paper/plastic black feeling type ring like around the edge of the front of the lens. I dont know what that is but my other lenses don't have that. I have a feeling its gonna be that. Looks like it could be peeled off easly.
> 
> So it definately aint that the lens doesnt work?
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> *


No, the lens is good. It's when you shoot in the dark from close distance, the lens body blocks out a portion of the flash and you result with a dark area in you picture. The lens is good, don't mess with it. My D90 did it, and I tried for it again with the d7000 and it does it too.

Shoot from further out and use the zoom and you're good.


----------



## houndstooth1964

This is my favorite thread to look through... So many cool pics of all sorts of stuff. 

Thanks guys for being down like you are!


----------



## My95Fleety

The thing is that I see this arched shade in my view but don't show in the pics.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 18 2011, 07:48 PM~19903842
> *My suggestion is figure out what you feel your time is worth hourly. As far as car magazines, you'll never get what you feel your time and photos are worth but if you can reach a price some where in the middle its not a bad thing. My second suggestion is to not fall into the "exposure" trap. Some magazines and or web sites will offer you "exposure" in exchange for your work. "Exposure" is just another term for "free". Now days everyone has a camera and most "photographers" are willing to give their photos away for "exposure". Exposure does not buy my gear or pay my bills...
> *



Thanks Mr. Bueno ... 

I couldn't agree with your last statement more. For me personally I'm not looking to take someone to the bank per say, but some times hard costs are hard costs. So if I'm already $0.00 in the hole before I even can get the camera out & start shooting :dunno: then it's not worth me getting involved with to begin with. But how do you manage to make it happen with out coming up with an astronomical price tag?
Now maybe that's just my problem with my distance. But I know you guys travel so I can't be the only pressed for that. But I certainly have some business sense & if it don't make dollars it don't make cents. At this time this isn't my main source of income but I also wouldn't mind making a buck or two so I can reinvest in myself and step my game up with equipment & what not ...


----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 3 2011, 02:07 AM~19775082
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Liked the way your pic came out when I seen the car at the Sacramento Autorama I thought Id try and take the same shot. :dunno:


----------



## FatAl 63




----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@Feb 18 2011, 10:17 PM~19906765
> *Liked the way your pic came out when I seen the car at the Sacramento Autorama I thought Id try and take the same shot. :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It came out good bro right on!!!


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery+Feb 18 2011, 04:12 PM~19902583-->
> 
> 
> 
> So what happens when a Publication is interested in coverage of an event compared to shooting 1 specific LOW? :dunno: might be a simple minded question but I'm jus trying to learn & not get taken advantage of possibly.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like Jae said, it is all a matter of what you think your time is worth. But they will never pay you what you think you are worth. Atleast any magazine that isnt headquartered in your region.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Homer Pimpson_@Feb 18 2011, 04:44 PM~19902748
> *Good question. I have heard that most mags don't want to pay much for evenet coverage or feature shoot. But it seems like if they are going to make money of your shots they should pay you a fair price.
> *


THey "SHOULD" but they dont.



> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery+Feb 18 2011, 05:00 PM~19902822-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mr. Pimpson  :biggrin:
> 
> I'm also interested in knowing that for this.
> Some publications have already approached me about getting them coverage from the EAST; & while completely appreciative for a little East Coast exposure & like MAANDO said I got love for the game & wanna be within the market but where I live ... I'm 6+ hours away from any event in any direction :yessad: So I have costs right out the gate before I even get anywhere. :dunno: Just wasn't sure how it gets handled or how it goes ...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It probably wont be in your best interest to cover these shows for the magazines that you are approached by. You wont get paid enough for time and travel unless you can work something out with the people hosting the event to where they pay you for your travel in exchange for magazine exposure. there are a number of photographers that do this, but the downfall is that you can never guarantee the coverage is going to be featured in the magazine. Sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Homer [email protected] 18 2011, 07:08 PM~19903542
> *I did a craigslist search for my area and people are just giving away thier sevices.    I love shooting but to spend all day with a client followed by hours of post procesing to make $100.  :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These are the people that are saturating the market with bullshit. They are the ones killing our area of expertise. The good ones don't need to post ads on craigslist offering a day of shooting for $100. You will learn that soon enough. Chances are if you pay these people $100 for a full day of shooting, you will not be pleased with the results.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Feb 18 2011, 07:48 PM~19903842
> *My suggestion is figure out what you feel your time is worth hourly. As far as car magazines, you'll never get what you feel your time and photos are worth but if you can reach a price some where in the middle its not a bad thing. My second suggestion is to not fall into the "exposure" trap. Some magazines and or web sites will offer you "exposure" in exchange for your work. "Exposure" is just another term for "free". Now days everyone has a camera and most "photographers" are willing to give their photos away for "exposure". Exposure does not buy my gear or pay my bills...
> *


So true. Couldn't agree with you more.



> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG+Feb 18 2011, 09:06 PM~19904452-->
> 
> 
> 
> No, the lens is good. It's when you shoot in the dark from close distance, the lens body blocks out a portion of the flash and you result with a dark area in you picture. The lens is good, don't mess with it. My D90 did it, and I tried for it again with the d7000 and it does it too.
> 
> Shoot from further out and use the zoom and you're good.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you read what he posted you will see this has nothing to do with flash. It is an obstruction on the lens of some sort.
> <!--QuoteBegin-CURBSIDEimagery_@Feb 18 2011, 10:31 PM~19905162
> *Thanks Mr. Bueno ...
> 
> I couldn't agree with your last statement more. For me personally I'm not looking to take someone to the bank per say, but some times hard costs are hard costs. So if I'm already $0.00 in the hole before I even can get the camera out & start shooting :dunno: then it's not worth me getting involved with to begin with. But how do you manage to make it happen with out coming up with an astronomical price tag?
> Now maybe that's just my problem with my distance. But I know you guys travel so I can't be the only pressed for that. But I certainly have some business sense & if it don't make dollars it don't make cents. At this time this isn't my main source of income but I also wouldn't mind making a buck or two so I can reinvest in myself and step my game up with equipment & what not ...
> *


You definitely have the right train of thought. Figure out what type of photography is going to be most profitable in your area and go from there. My suggestion to anyone just starting off is to do mini-sessions. These are great for a quick couple of bucks and also helping you step your game up. Let's say you are trying to get into portrait photography for example, and you dont have much confidence, charge something minimal such as $30-$50 for 30 minutes of your time. Guarantee the client something like a free 8x10 or a couple of smaller prints. This way you will get clients, and their expectations wouldnt be too high based on the cost of the shoot. You will gain a couple of things from this. First is clients. The more people you shoot during these mini-sessions, the more will come back. Second is practice and experience. You shoot often and you learn how to master "Your Style". Hope this helps.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@Feb 18 2011, 10:17 PM~19906765
> *Liked the way your pic came out when I seen the car at the Sacramento Autorama I thought Id try and take the same shot. :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 18 2011, 05:48 PM~19903842
> *My suggestion is figure out what you feel your time is worth hourly. As far as car magazines, you'll never get what you feel your time and photos are worth but if you can reach a price some where in the middle its not a bad thing. My second suggestion is to not fall into the "exposure" trap. Some magazines and or web sites will offer you "exposure" in exchange for your work. "Exposure" is just another term for "free". Now days everyone has a camera and most "photographers" are willing to give their photos away for "exposure". Exposure does not buy my gear or pay my bills...
> *


x2

I couldn't have said it better my self.


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 19 2011, 08:20 AM~19908524
> *Like Jae said, it is all a matter of what you think your time is worth. But they will never pay you what you think you are worth. Atleast any magazine that isnt headquartered in your region.
> THey "SHOULD" but they dont.
> It probably wont be in your best interest to cover these shows for the magazines that you are approached by. You wont get paid enough for time and travel unless you can work something out with the people hosting the event to where they pay you for your travel in exchange for magazine exposure. there are a number of photographers that do this, but the downfall is that you can never guarantee the coverage is going to be featured in the magazine. Sucks.
> These are the people that are saturating the market with bullshit. They are the ones killing our area of expertise. The good ones don't need to post ads on craigslist offering a day of shooting for $100. You will learn that soon enough. Chances are if you pay these people $100 for a full day of shooting, you will not be pleased with the results.
> So true. Couldn't agree with you more.
> If you read what he posted you will see this has nothing to do with flash. It is an obstruction on the lens of some sort.
> 
> You definitely have the right train of thought. Figure out what type of photography is going to be most profitable in your area and go from there. My suggestion to anyone just starting off is to do mini-sessions. These are great for a quick couple of bucks and also helping you step your game up. Let's say you are trying to get into portrait photography for example, and you dont have much confidence, charge something minimal such as $30-$50 for 30 minutes of your time. Guarantee the client something like a free 8x10 or a couple of smaller prints. This way you will get clients, and their expectations wouldnt be too high based on the cost of the shoot. You will gain a couple of things from this. First is clients. The more people you shoot during these mini-sessions, the more will come back. Second is practice and experience. You shoot often and you learn how to master "Your Style". Hope this helps.
> *



x2 

Craigslist lol they are the worse .


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Feb 16 2011, 01:36 PM~19885034
> *I'd like to start a discussion / ask advice if I could ...
> 
> I'd like to know since there's a lot of us at all different levels of experience of how you come up with what to charge customers / clients.
> There's different situations that present themselves within your client base. I mean what you charge lets say a model to update her portfolio compared to shooting a LoLo for a publication compared to shooting a wedding.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the input ...
> *



Charge what you can afford. There shouldn't be a price guide for creating art (if that's the way you see your photography). If you’re worried about the money aspect of photography, you’re probably in it for the wrong reasons. 

And yes. The market is oversaturated, but that's what happens when you're in a field that is easy to enter. A couple hundred dollars in gear and a bootleg copy of Adobe Photoshop and you're ready to go. But you really can’t do anything about that, except for finding a way to distinguish yourself and your work from what everyone is doing. If you don’t, you’ll just be lumped in with everyone else and you’ll start asking yourself, why you’re not getting to be part of the cool projects we all want to be part of at some point. 

As far as working with models, the way I see it, if I want to shoot with them, as much as they want to shoot with me, it’s an even trade. And it’s not like I don’t have several grand invested into what I’m bringing into the shoot, plus my investment in the studio. 

This all stems from what motivates you to go out and do some solid work. 

Unfortunately for me, I have no motivation in shooting anything I can’t be passionate about. Does this approach affect me financially? Yes, it does. But, am I doing what’s right for me? Yes. Especially, since I still get excited over what I shoot.


----------



## alonzo

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 19 2011, 12:05 PM~19909938
> *Charge what you can afford.  There shouldn't be a price guide for creating art (if that's the way you see your photography).  If you’re worried about the money aspect of photography, you’re probably in it for the wrong reasons.
> 
> And yes. The market is oversaturated, but that's what happens when you're in a field that is easy to enter.  A couple hundred dollars in gear and a bootleg copy of Adobe Photoshop and you're ready to go. But you really can’t do anything about that, except for finding a way to distinguish yourself and your work from what everyone is doing. If you don’t, you’ll just be lumped in with everyone else and you’ll start asking yourself, why you’re not getting to be part of the cool projects we all want to be part of at some point.
> 
> As far as working with models, the way I see it, if I want to shoot with them, as much as they want to shoot with me, it’s an even trade.  And it’s not like I don’t have several grand invested into what I’m bringing into the shoot, plus my investment in the studio.
> 
> This all stems from what motivates you to go out and do some solid work.
> 
> Unfortunately for me, I have no motivation in shooting anything I can’t be passionate about.  Does this approach affect me financially?  Yes, it does.  But, am I doing what’s right for me?  Yes.  Especially, since I still get excited over what I shoot.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON+Feb 19 2011, 02:23 AM~19908110-->
> 
> 
> 
> It came out good bro right on!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Bro :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Feb 19 2011, 07:20 AM~19908524
> *Like Jae said, it is all a matter of what you think your time is worth. But they will never pay you what you think you are worth. Atleast any magazine that isnt headquartered in your region.
> THey "SHOULD" but they dont.
> It probably wont be in your best interest to cover these shows for the magazines that you are approached by. You wont get paid enough for time and travel unless you can work something out with the people hosting the event to where they pay you for your travel in exchange for magazine exposure. there are a number of photographers that do this, but the downfall is that you can never guarantee the coverage is going to be featured in the magazine. Sucks.
> These are the people that are saturating the market with bullshit. They are the ones killing our area of expertise. The good ones don't need to post ads on craigslist offering a day of shooting for $100. You will learn that soon enough. Chances are if you pay these people $100 for a full day of shooting, you will not be pleased with the results.
> So true. Couldn't agree with you more.
> If you read what he posted you will see this has nothing to do with flash. It is an obstruction on the lens of some sort.
> 
> You definitely have the right train of thought. Figure out what type of photography is going to be most profitable in your area and go from there. My suggestion to anyone just starting off is to do mini-sessions. These are great for a quick couple of bucks and also helping you step your game up. Let's say you are trying to get into portrait photography for example, and you dont have much confidence, charge something minimal such as $30-$50 for 30 minutes of your time. Guarantee the client something like a free 8x10 or a couple of smaller prints. This way you will get clients, and their expectations wouldnt be too high based on the cost of the shoot. You will gain a couple of things from this. First is clients. The more people you shoot during these mini-sessions, the more will come back. Second is practice and experience. You shoot often and you learn how to master "Your Style". Hope this helps.
> *


Some good advice. I was wondering the same thing and I think you hit it on the head for me with what you said. Thanks!



> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Feb 19 2011, 09:06 AM~19908983
> *
> *


Thanks


----------



## MxHispanic




----------



## MxHispanic




----------



## MxHispanic




----------



## MxHispanic




----------



## MxHispanic




----------



## MxHispanic




----------



## MxHispanic




----------



## MxHispanic

.








.








.








.


----------



## MikeS

Guys whats up ?!

Im back in this topic again. Have saved up for new gear got my school diploma and I'm back on it.

 

Nice too see everyones pictures I'll add a few of my recent ones...


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 19 2011, 10:20 AM~19908524
> *It probably wont be in your best interest to cover these shows for the magazines that you are approached by. You wont get paid enough for time and travel unless you can work something out with the people hosting the event to where they pay you for your travel in exchange for magazine exposure. there are a number of photographers that do this, but the downfall is that you can never guarantee the coverage is going to be featured in the magazine. Sucks.
> 
> You definitely have the right train of thought. Figure out what type of photography is going to be most profitable in your area and go from there. My suggestion to anyone just starting off is to do mini-sessions. These are great for a quick couple of bucks and also helping you step your game up. Let's say you are trying to get into portrait photography for example, and you dont have much confidence, charge something minimal such as $30-$50 for 30 minutes of your time. Guarantee the client something like a free 8x10 or a couple of smaller prints. This way you will get clients, and their expectations wouldnt be too high based on the cost of the shoot. You will gain a couple of things from this. First is clients. The more people you shoot during these mini-sessions, the more will come back. Second is practice and experience. You shoot often and you learn how to master "Your Style". Hope this helps.
> *


You make a good point in the first paragraph :yes:

I like what you're saying here in the second statement :thumbsup: I really appreciate the input / advice :yes: 
I definitely see myself wanting to shoot in the automobile realm more than anything. BUT I also know that the big money is in the weddings & other areas but from previously doing some videography I'm just turned off by most of those other area's. 



> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc+Feb 19 2011, 03:05 PM~19909938-->
> 
> 
> 
> Charge what you can afford.  There shouldn't be a price guide for creating art (if that's the way you see your photography).  If you’re worried about the money aspect of photography, you’re probably in it for the wrong reasons.
> 
> And yes. The market is oversaturated, but that's what happens when you're in a field that is easy to enter.  A couple hundred dollars in gear and a bootleg copy of Adobe Photoshop and you're ready to go. But you really can’t do anything about that, except for finding a way to distinguish yourself and your work from what everyone is doing. If you don’t, you’ll just be lumped in with everyone else and you’ll start asking yourself, why you’re not getting to be part of the cool projects we all want to be part of at some point.
> 
> As far as working with models, the way I see it, if I want to shoot with them, as much as they want to shoot with me, it’s an even trade.  And it’s not like I don’t have several grand invested into what I’m bringing into the shoot, plus my investment in the studio.
> 
> This all stems from what motivates you to go out and do some solid work.
> 
> Unfortunately for me, I have no motivation in shooting anything I can’t be passionate about.  Does this approach affect me financially?  Yes, it does.  But, am I doing what’s right for me?  Yes.  Especially, since I still get excited over what I shoot.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for contributing too; :yes:
> Although with your 1st point the trouble I more have is possibly the lack of confidence and would say that I get complimented all the time but yet when it comes time to charge I see so many problems and may be frustrated with the shoot ( especially in the early stages of my development ) and feel more comfortable just giving shit away & I also know that isn't right !!!
> 
> :worship: Great perspective & invaluable input / advice. :yes:
> Thank You so much.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MikeS_@Feb 20 2011, 06:41 PM~19917345
> *Guys whats up ?!
> 
> Im back in this topic again. Have saved up for new gear got my school diploma and I'm back on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice too see everyones pictures I'll add a few of my recent ones...
> *


Congrat's on the education homeboy !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Feb 20 2011, 12:30 PM~19916751
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 17 2011, 12:10 PM~19893477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 15 2011, 01:36 AM~19873798
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 14 2011, 10:03 PM~19872923
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

> _Originally posted by MR GREGGO_@Feb 10 2011, 12:43 AM~19833911
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Feb 5 2011, 11:17 PM~19799162
> *I paid my respects to Jesse Valadez today. Here's a few pics I took.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 21 2011, 01:28 AM~19920443
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is nuts. Any more shots of this beast?


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 21 2011, 09:21 AM~19922283
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


heeeeeeey I know those guys


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 21 2011, 08:11 AM~19922248
> *That is nuts. Any more shots of this beast?
> *


Yeah i will post them later


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

I was in Houston this past weekend and here are a couple from one of my shoots on Saturday.

t


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## Twotonz

True or false

Photographers are a territorial species


----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 21 2011, 11:52 PM~19930252
> *True or false
> 
> Photographers are a territorial species
> *


That wouldn't be ideal. If anything, as a "photographer" you should be a mercenary. A hired gun that comes in and takes care of business and moves on to the next conquest. 

:machinegun:


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 18 2011, 07:37 AM~19900535
> *Thats vignetting from the lens. Do you have a hood on it? What focal length does it appear on? 18mm? 20mm?
> *


Just wanted to thank you for your help. I took the cam to a local shop just to get it looked at and the repair guys confirmed it is vignetting. He said there is nothing wrong with the lens. It only happens at 18 and 24 past that there is no vignetting. He said some lenses just have that but they are perfectly fine.

I wanted to sale the cam with the lens and I wanted to make sure it was good first.

Thanks again.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Feb 22 2011, 05:46 PM~19934028
> *Just wanted to thank you for your help. I took the cam to a local shop just to get it looked at and the repair guys confirmed it is vignetting. He said there is nothing wrong with the lens. It only happens at 18 and 24 past that there is no vignetting. He said some lenses just have that but they are perfectly fine.
> 
> I wanted to sale the cam with the lens and I wanted to make sure it was good first.
> 
> Thanks again.
> *


Anytime brother.


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Feb 21 2011, 11:52 PM~19930252
> *True or false
> 
> Photographers are a territorial species
> *


i used to be....but as you grow artistically and professionally....you get over it. so anybody is welcome in my territory (New Mexico) cuz to tell the truth it ain't mine im just borrowing it till the next guys comes along....just bring me beer :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Feb 20 2011, 01:30 PM~19916748
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 20 2011, 10:28 PM~19920443
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 21 2011, 08:11 AM~19922248
> *That is nuts. Any more shots of this beast?
> *


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye+Feb 22 2011, 08:24 PM~19935159-->
> 
> 
> 
> i used to be....but as you grow artistically and professionally....you get over it. so anybody is welcome in my territory (New Mexico) cuz to tell the truth it ain't mine im just borrowing it till the next guys comes along....just bring me beer  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So true. :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DREAM ON_@Feb 23 2011, 02:02 AM~19938469
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Man that truck is serious.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 22 2011, 11:02 PM~19938469
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Feb 23 2011, 05:04 AM~19939376
> *
> :wow: Man that truck is serious.
> *


That SUV has a Danny D paint job and it a regular winner here in So Cal. It is on the cover of the latest Truckin Magazine. 

:biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Feb 23 2011, 12:48 PM~19940516
> *That SUV has a Danny D paint job and it a regular winner here in So Cal. It is on the cover of the latest Truckin Magazine.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


ITs beautiful. Who is the contact person at Truckin Magazine? :biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Here are a few more from my trip to Houston this past weekend.

t


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

A few more from my trip to Houston.


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Feb 23 2011, 11:29 AM~19940834
> *A few more from my trip to Houston.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Love her shadow on this shot tony.Great shots overall.

Thanks for sharing .


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

Here is one I did last week


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Feb 23 2011, 11:33 AM~19940866
> *Love her shadow on this shot tony.Great shots overall.
> 
> Thanks for sharing .
> *



Thanks Ecalderon, it was a three speed lite set up.


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Feb 22 2011, 06:24 PM~19935159
> *i used to be....but as you grow artistically and professionally....you get over it. so anybody is welcome in my territory (New Mexico) cuz to tell the truth it ain't mine im just borrowing it till the next guys comes along....just bring me beer  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 I am by no means a pro.. but I have had instances where other pro's give me the third degree when I'm taking pics at an event, If I choose to bring my camera to an event to take my own personal pictures, then that's my business, I mean I definitely respect your space and have no intentions of stepping right in the middle of your shot, or even taking the same shot. if they let me in the door with it, then who are you to tell me that i can't take any?.... I mean how else am I supposed to improve my craft?... it's bad enough that I don't have access to as many car shows as the fellas on the West Coast, I take pics when and where I can. And then there are wedding photographers who are even worse, those guys are sometimes flat out mean, I've reached out to several and asked if I can tag along to watch them shoot and learn from them.... some have gone as far as to ask for a fee for me to tag along! That's crazy!... you want me to pay you to observe what you do?... I understand it's all about the mighty dollar, but wow!... So to answer your question yes, SOME not all, SOME, are territorial.


----------



## 65rivi




----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## TuCamote




----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## wence

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Feb 23 2011, 01:06 PM~19941827
> *I am by no means a pro.. but I have had instances where other pro's give me the third degree when I'm taking pics at an event, If I choose to bring my camera to an event to take my own personal pictures, then that's my business, I mean I definitely respect your space and have no intentions of stepping right in the middle of your shot, or even taking the same shot. if they let me in the door with it, then who are you to tell me that i can't take any?.... I mean how else am I supposed to improve my craft?... it's bad enough that I don't have access to as many car shows as the fellas on the West Coast, I take pics when and where I can. And then there are wedding photographers who are even worse, those guys are sometimes flat out mean, I've reached out to several and asked if I can tag along to watch them shoot and learn from them.... some have gone as far as to ask for a fee for me to tag along! That's crazy!... you want me to pay you to observe what you do?... I understand it's all about the mighty dollar, but wow!... So to answer your question yes, SOME not all, SOME, are territorial.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 25 2011, 01:14 PM~19959629
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Chilangoen3ces

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Feb 24 2011, 03:41 PM~19951964
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :fool2:


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Feb 23 2011, 02:06 PM~19941827
> *I am by no means a pro.. but I have had instances where other pro's give me the third degree when I'm taking pics at an event, If I choose to bring my camera to an event to take my own personal pictures, then that's my business, I mean I definitely respect your space and have no intentions of stepping right in the middle of your shot, or even taking the same shot. if they let me in the door with it, then who are you to tell me that i can't take any?.... I mean how else am I supposed to improve my craft?... it's bad enough that I don't have access to as many car shows as the fellas on the West Coast, I take pics when and where I can. And then there are wedding photographers who are even worse, those guys are sometimes flat out mean, I've reached out to several and asked if I can tag along to watch them shoot and learn from them.... some have gone as far as to ask for a fee for me to tag along! That's crazy!... you want me to pay you to observe what you do?... I understand it's all about the mighty dollar, but wow!... So to answer your question yes, SOME not all, SOME, are territorial.
> *


If it means anything Raul, you sir fall in the non territorial category! You have been unselfish and very helpfull to a newbie like me.....THANKS!


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by allure_@Feb 10 2011, 02:57 AM~19830661
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow, looks great !


----------



## Rocknrhino

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Feb 24 2011, 04:41 PM~19951964
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like Blue


----------



## Rocknrhino

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Feb 23 2011, 12:02 AM~19938469
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rocknrhino

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Feb 23 2011, 12:26 PM~19941242
> *Here is one I did last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very cool kid


----------



## darky01

> _Originally posted by truucha_@Nov 5 2006, 10:58 PM~6511493
> *LISTEN UP,,,,,,,
> 
> IF YOUR SERIOUS ABOUT THIS CAMERA STUFF I WILL TELL YOU WHAT TO ADD TO YOUR COLLECTION,,,,,,
> 
> CANON 20D IS PERFECT I HAVE 3 OF THOSE CAMERAS
> 
> AS FOR YOUR LENS I WOULD RECOMMEND A CANON 24-70MM 2.8 "L" LENS
> 
> THIS LENS WILL RUN YOU ABOUT $1200 BUT I RECOMMEND YOU THIS LENS BECAUSE IT'S THE BEST ALL AROUND LENS,,, ESPECIALLY WITH THE 2.8,,, IT REALLY GOOD ON LOW LIGHT SHOT'S
> 
> YOUR 580 FLASH IS PERFECT AN YOUR GRIP IS ALSO PERFECT,,,,
> 
> DO NOT GET 17-85 BECAUSE IT'S NOT GOOD ON LOW LIGHT AN THE QUALITY IS NOT GOOD ALSO,,,,,,
> 
> I HAVE 3 CANON 20 D ($ 1200 EACH )
> 
> CANON 16-35 MM 2.8 L LENS ( $1300 )
> 
> CANON 24-70 MM 2.8 L LENS ( $1200 )
> 
> CANON 70-200 MM L  (IS) LENS ( $1800 )
> 
> CANON 500 MM 4.0 L LENS ( $5700)
> 
> THE REASON WHY I'AM TELLING YOU THIS BECAUSE I WENT THREW ALMOST EVERY LENS YOU CAN IMAGINE UNTIL I FINALLY WAS ABLE TO GET THE BEST LENS ( REMEMBER YOU GET WHAT YOU PAYED FOR )
> 
> I BEEN SHOTTING FOR ABOUT 12 YEARS
> 
> I JUST SHOT PARIS HILTON ON FRIDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME 562.244.9983
> *


did you really take that pic of paris


----------



## carsofabq

everyone is doin some bad ass work


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by HMART1970_@Feb 26 2011, 04:29 AM~19964765
> *If it means anything Raul, you sir fall in the non territorial category! You have been unselfish and very helpfull to a newbie like me.....THANKS!
> *


Thanks Hugo, but like I said I am NOT a pro, I do this for fun and and if I learn stuff on the way then cool, and if I can help someone else along the way... even better! :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Feb 26 2011, 12:33 PM~19966289
> *Thanks Hugo, but like I said I am NOT a pro, I do this for fun and and if I learn stuff on the way then cool, and if I can help someone else along the way... even better! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MxHispanic




----------



## BigMandoAZ

what up people. A little something from yesterday. had a nice overcast looked good


----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 27 2011, 10:43 AM~19972019
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 NICE!


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE




----------



## mxcn_roc

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Feb 25 2011, 01:44 PM~19959815
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Destiny Daniels looks beat in that video still. 
:uh:

Normally she's top notch:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@Feb 27 2011, 12:11 PM~19972530
> *NICE!
> *


thanks bro!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 27 2011, 10:43 AM~19972019
> *what up people. A little something from yesterday. had a nice  overcast looked good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## nobueno




----------



## dragginbonez

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 28 2011, 11:19 AM~19977858
> *Destiny Daniels looks beat in that video still.
> :uh:
> Normally she's top notch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i know, off topic, but hell! she has to be one of the hottest chicks ive seen!
What im thinkin right now is too dirty for a publicforum


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT
Had to bump this topic. Couldnt see it in the second page! :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## My95Fleety

just a couple from a local event this past sunday.


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Mar 2 2011, 12:29 AM~19995217
> *TTT
> Had to bump this topic. Couldnt see it in the second page! :nono:  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 1 2011, 08:41 AM~19987755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Just a few from this past weekend. everyone keep up the great work!

t


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Mar 2 2011, 07:45 AM~19995962
> *Just a few from this past weekend. everyone keep up the great work!
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great work tony.


----------



## Ecalderon

Awesome work everyone :wave: 


Chitown Local hip hop artist JV


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Mar 2 2011, 07:55 AM~19996266
> *Awesome work everyone :wave:
> Chitown Local hip hop artist JV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a badass shot homie!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 1 2011, 08:41 AM~19987755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice shot homie


----------



## ESCHOELAID

Love my new wide angle, gettin so much usage out of it!


----------



## ESCHOELAID

wicked work everyone keep it up, tony those wedding pics r sickkkkkk love your style!!!


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Mar 2 2011, 10:43 PM~20003462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love my new wide angle, gettin so much usage out of it!
> *



Nice shot


----------



## 72 kutty

Here's a couple more from a shoot a while back. I finally got a chance to take a look at them...


----------



## ESCHOELAID

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 2 2011, 10:48 PM~20003523
> *Nice shot
> *




Thanks Kutty!


----------



## GRS-HPR

GOT A CANON 1000D NEED WIDE DO U GUYS SUGGEST
CANON 10-22mm EF-S f3.5-4.5 USM 
Tamron Lens SP AF 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5 Di II LD Aspherical


----------



## ESCHOELAID




----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 3 2011, 01:51 AM~20003552
> *Here's a couple more from a shoot a while back.  I finally got a chance to take a look at them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice kutty!


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Mar 3 2011, 03:00 PM~20007699
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LOVE that second shot... the car is awesome!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

any body know if the may issue of lrm is out yet? Ive been looking fot it but havent seen it on the stands yet.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Mar 2 2011, 10:43 PM~20003462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love my new wide angle, gettin so much usage out of it!
> *


Nice


----------



## MAAANDO

A little something from this weekend.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 3 2011, 04:50 PM~20008919
> *any body know if the may issue of lrm is out yet? Ive been looking fot it but havent seen it on the stands yet.
> *


Should be hitting in the next week or so. :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Feb 27 2011, 10:43 AM~19972019-->
> 
> 
> 
> what up people. A little something from yesterday. had a nice  overcast looked good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice work Mando!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2011, 03:17 AM~19995627
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2011, 07:55 AM~19996266
> *Awesome work everyone :wave:
> Chitown Local hip hop artist JV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sick!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by CHUKO [email protected] 2 2011, 10:43 PM~20003456
> *Nice shot homie
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2011, 10:43 PM~20003462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love my new wide angle, gettin so much usage out of it!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 72 [email protected] 2 2011, 10:51 PM~20003552
> *Here's a couple more from a shoot a while back.  I finally got a chance to take a look at them...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sick Kutty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 05:27 AM~20004930
> *GOT A CANON 1000D NEED WIDE DO U GUYS SUGGEST
> CANON  10-22mm EF-S f3.5-4.5 USM
> Tamron Lens SP AF 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5 Di II LD Aspherical
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Check out the Tokina 11-16 2.8 wide angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 02:00 PM~20007699
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Mar 3 2011, 07:57 PM~20010343
> *A little something from this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice my friend!


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 4 2011, 12:08 AM~20011022
> *Nice work Mando!
> Thanks!
> Sick!
> Thanks!
> Very Nice!
> Sick Kutty!
> Check out the Tokina 11-16 2.8 wide angle.
> Very nice!
> Nice my friend!
> *


THanks Jae. If you get a chance read my post on flickr about this shoot. Totally sucks.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Mar 2 2011, 11:43 PM~20003462
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love my new wide angle, gettin so much usage out of it!
> *



this car is freakin bad ass!!


----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Mar 3 2011, 10:51 PM~20011640
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


veryyy nice


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON

A LITTLE SOMETHING DIFFRENT....... :biggrin: 









:wow:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

some from yesterday, these two were with a tilt shift lens. tricky to use but crazy results.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Mar 3 2011, 05:27 AM~20004930
> *GOT A CANON 1000D NEED WIDE DO U GUYS SUGGEST
> CANON  10-22mm EF-S f3.5-4.5 USM
> Tamron Lens SP AF 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5 Di II LD Aspherical
> *


Stick with Canon


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

2 Members: CURBSIDEimagery, *Twotonz*

:wave:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Mar 4 2011, 03:50 PM~20016151
> *2 Members: CURBSIDEimagery, Twotonz
> 
> :wave:
> *


Sup man


----------



## ESCHOELAID




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Mar 4 2011, 09:49 PM~20018623
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Ulloa49

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Feb 27 2011, 11:19 PM~19977858
> *Destiny Daniels looks beat in that video still.
> :uh:
> 
> Normally she's top notch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


She is sexy, But her names Megan Daniels, Not Destiny Daniels.
She is engaged to one of my good homies.


----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Mar 4 2011, 09:11 AM~20013868
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW! :wow: Super Nice!


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Mar 4 2011, 09:13 AM~20013882
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Feb 27 2011, 10:43 AM~19972019
> *what up people. A little something from yesterday. had a nice  overcast looked good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Ulloa49+Mar 5 2011, 01:55 PM~20022508-->
> 
> 
> 
> She is sexy, But her names Megan Daniels, Not Destiny Daniels.
> She is engaged to one of my good homies.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cody, I've seen her use both names.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Mar 5 2011, 05:44 PM~20023600
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice one MAAANDO!


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 5 2011, 05:44 PM~20023600
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice one


----------



## Ulloa49

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 5 2011, 05:52 PM~20023942
> *Cody, I've seen her use both names.
> Nice one MAAANDO!
> *


Yeah i just realized that from her ModelMayhem.
Thank you, I might get the chance to have her model for me too soon


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Mar 5 2011, 09:52 PM~20023942-->
> 
> 
> 
> Cody, I've seen her use both names.
> Nice one MAAANDO!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-carsofabq_@Mar 5 2011, 11:47 PM~20024628
> *Nice one
> *



Thanks Guys!


----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 5 2011, 05:44 PM~20023600
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## allure




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 5 2011, 05:44 PM~20023600
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thammmm!! :worship: sick shot!!!!


----------



## FatAl 63




----------



## FatAl 63




----------



## TopDogg

:biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63+Mar 5 2011, 11:59 PM~20024723-->
> 
> 
> 
> :yes:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DREAM ON_@Mar 6 2011, 02:13 AM~20025488
> *thammmm!! :worship:  sick shot!!!!
> *



Thanks guys!


----------



## zoolyfe

practicing long exposure @ the drive in last night


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Was out a Astham Awareness cruise night. Couple night shots I took :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 19 2010, 08:31 PM~19369527
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How did you get that effect? Very cool.


----------



## nobueno

One from the Los Boulevardos event yesterday.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by allure_@Mar 5 2011, 09:15 PM~20024814
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice caddy


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 4 2011, 02:34 AM~20012708
> *A LITTLE SOMETHING DIFFRENT....... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 6 2011, 01:12 PM~20028096
> *One from the Los Boulevardos event yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


seen a lot of pics of that ride. very nice, i want to see it person soon.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

OK so this is the bride to be for this coming up weekend and here is the groom to be. I asked my friends' over at the Majestix Car Club to loan me a car as a prop. Not the focus of the shoot but a prop. My first time shooting a lowrider without shooting the lowrider if you will. Hope you guys enjoy. Thank you Mando, the president of Majestix for hooking it up and thank you JC, owner of the convertible beauty.

BRIDE to be











GROOM to be


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Mar 6 2011, 02:43 PM~20028526
> *OK so this is the bride to be for this coming up weekend and here is the groom to be. I asked my friends' over at the Majestix Car Club to loan me a car as a prop. Not the focus of the shoot but a prop. My first time shooting a lowrider without shooting the lowrider if you will. Hope you guys enjoy. Thank you Mando, the president of Majestix for hooking it up and thank you JC, owner of the convertible beauty.
> 
> BRIDE to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GROOM to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass set tony!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 6 2011, 04:11 PM~20028700
> *badass set tony!!!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


x2 You are one of my favorite photograhers tony! Classy!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 5 2011, 09:52 PM~20023942
> *Nice one MAAANDO!
> *


X2

What all did you use to light that shot MAAANDO? If I can ask ...


----------



## 94pimplac

ttt


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Mar 6 2011, 02:43 PM~20028526
> *OK so this is the bride to be for this coming up weekend and here is the groom to be. I asked my friends' over at the Majestix Car Club to loan me a car as a prop. Not the focus of the shoot but a prop. My first time shooting a lowrider without shooting the lowrider if you will. Hope you guys enjoy. Thank you Mando, the president of Majestix for hooking it up and thank you JC, owner of the convertible beauty.
> 
> BRIDE to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GROOM to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :worship:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 5 2011, 05:44 PM~20023600
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love this one!


----------



## Twotonz

From todays photo shoot in my new studio. Coast Ones Caddy with Halina


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 7 2011, 02:29 AM~20033143
> *From todays photo shoot in my new studio.  Coast Ones Caddy with Halina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship: SICK WORK!!!!!!! BAD ASS!!!!!!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 7 2011, 02:57 AM~20033170
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship: SICK WORK!!!!!!! BAD ASS!!!!!!
> *


Thanks you Tony.....building the Studio is one of the reason why I haven't logged on as I use to.....complete studio with a 10'x20' overhead lightbank


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 7 2011, 03:05 AM~20033180
> *Thanks you Tony.....building the Studio is one of the reason why I haven't logged on as I use to.....complete studio with a 10'x20' overhead lightbank
> *


Wow congrats hope all goes well....keep shooting sicks shots!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 7 2011, 02:29 AM~20033143
> *From todays photo shoot in my new studio.  Coast Ones Caddy with Halina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn she is bad! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com+Mar 6 2011, 05:43 PM~20028526-->
> 
> 
> 
> OK so this is the bride to be for this coming up weekend and here is the groom to be. I asked my friends' over at the Majestix Car Club to loan me a car as a prop. Not the focus of the shoot but a prop. My first time shooting a lowrider without shooting the lowrider if you will. Hope you guys enjoy. Thank you Mando, the president of Majestix for hooking it up and thank you JC, owner of the convertible beauty.
> 
> BRIDE to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GROOM to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These are great Tony! Amazing work as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2011, 11:34 PM~20031007
> *X2
> 
> What all did you use to light that shot MAAANDO? If I can ask ...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I used 2 Alien Bees. AB800 w/ 22inch Beauty Dish with Sock Diffuser. I aimed on at the car far camera right and that one acted as a rim light on the switchman. The other was at camera left point at the car. I crossed the lights to make sure I got nice coverage on the on the car and switchman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2011, 02:18 AM~20032488
> *love this one!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Mar 7 2011, 05:29 AM~20033143
> *From todays photo shoot in my new studio.  Coast Ones Caddy with Halina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats on the studio Tonz! Great stuff!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 7 2011, 03:29 AM~20033143
> *From todays photo shoot in my new studio.  Coast Ones Caddy with Halina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice car, hot vieja, perfect lighting - all around well executed my friend.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 7 2011, 04:29 AM~20033143
> *From todays photo shoot in my new studio.  Coast Ones Caddy with Halina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


where is the car...... :dunno:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Mar 7 2011, 05:29 AM~20033143-->
> 
> 
> 
> From todays photo shoot in my new studio.  Coast Ones Caddy with Halina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DREAM [email protected] 7 2011, 06:27 AM~20033202
> *Wow congrats hope all goes well....keep shooting sicks shots!!!
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 7 2011, 08:09 AM~20033303
> *These are great Tony! Amazing work as always.
> I used 2 Alien Bees. AB800 w/ 22inch Beauty Dish with Sock Diffuser. I aimed on at the car far camera right and that one acted as a rim light on the switchman. The other was at camera left point at the car. I crossed the lights to make sure I got nice coverage on the on the car and switchman.
> Thanks!
> Congrats on the studio Tonz! Great stuff!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for breaking it down for me ...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-drasticbean_@Mar 7 2011, 09:51 AM~20033514
> *where is the car...... :dunno:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 7 2011, 02:29 AM~20033143
> *From todays photo shoot in my new studio.  Coast Ones Caddy with Halina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats friend! The photo is perfect! :biggrin:


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 7 2011, 02:29 AM~20033143
> *From todays photo shoot in my new studio.  Coast Ones Caddy with Halina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great work as usual man and she is hot


----------



## frameoffz

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Mar 4 2011, 09:13 AM~20013882
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <img src=\'http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1103/278XX.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



luv these right here!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: great job!!


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 7 2011, 01:29 AM~20033143
> *From todays photo shoot in my new studio.  Coast Ones Caddy with Halina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn this picture makes me wanna whip out my wang and :fool2: 




:happysad:


----------



## NIMSTER64

Love it. does anyone know where to get good presets for a good price? for Light room. Also where can I find tutorials on light room. I just got it and don't know anything about it LOL. I would like to learn everything it offers.


----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 7 2011, 03:05 AM~20033180
> *Thanks you Tony.....building the Studio is one of the reason why I haven't logged on as I use to.....complete studio with a 10'x20' overhead lightbank
> *


Get down Bro! Congrats on the studio. Pic came out bad ass.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 8 2011, 12:09 PM~20041587
> *Love it. does anyone know where to get good presets for a good price? for Light room. Also where can I find tutorials on light room. I just got it and don't know anything about it LOL. I would like to learn everything it offers.
> *


here you bro.

http://www.thecoffeeshopblog.com/


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 7 2011, 02:29 AM~20033143
> *From todays photo shoot in my new studio.  Coast Ones Caddy with Halina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice color1


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 7 2011, 02:29 AM~20033143
> *From todays photo shoot in my new studio.  Coast Ones Caddy with Halina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 8 2011, 11:53 AM~20041934
> *here you bro.
> 
> http://www.thecoffeeshopblog.com/
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 5 2011, 05:44 PM~20023600
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This pic is off the hook! i love it!!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 7 2011, 02:29 AM~20033143
> *From todays photo shoot in my new studio.  Coast Ones Caddy with Halina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tonz, this right here is sick!! and congrats on the studio. it's nice to see you make it bro. im hella happy for you


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Mar 6 2011, 10:43 PM~20028526
> *OK so this is the bride to be for this coming up weekend and here is the groom to be. I asked my friends' over at the Majestix Car Club to loan me a car as a prop. Not the focus of the shoot but a prop. My first time shooting a lowrider without shooting the lowrider if you will. Hope you guys enjoy. Thank you Mando, the president of Majestix for hooking it up and thank you JC, owner of the convertible beauty.
> 
> BRIDE to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GROOM to be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Are you going to shoot more lowriders this style ?
Classy look !


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Mar 7 2011, 12:03 AM~20032390
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These are sooooo Fly Tony! Great job!


----------



## My95Fleety

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Great pics everyone!


----------



## Twotonz

> damn she is bad! :wow: :biggrin:





> Congrats on the studio Tonz! Great stuff!





> nice car, hot vieja, perfect lighting - all around well executed my friend.





> where is the car...... :dunno:





> :0 :thumbsup:
> x2





> Congrats friend! The photo is perfect! :biggrin:





> Great work as usual man and she is hot





> damn this picture makes me wanna whip out my wang and :fool2:
> :happysad:





> Get down Bro! Congrats on the studio. Pic came out bad ass.





> nice color1





>





> Tonz, this right here is sick!! and congrats on the studio. it's nice to see you make it bro. im hella happy for you


thanks everyone


----------



## Twotonz

Here is a little video I just made from the day of the shoot....excuse the low quality since I made it so people could see it in their phones


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 10 2011, 12:38 AM~20057056
> *Here is a little video I just made from the day of the shoot....excuse the low quality since I made it so people could see it in their phones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like that last shot where you get the light in the shot. Nice vid


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 9 2011, 11:45 AM~20049724
> *This pic is off the hook! i love it!!
> *


Thanks Nasty!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 10 2011, 02:38 AM~20057056
> *Here is a little video I just made from the day of the shoot....excuse the low quality since I made it so people could see it in their phones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like the transitions!!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Thanks for all the kind words to everyone. Here is one of those behind the scenes shots that I took as I was testing my lights.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Mar 10 2011, 01:35 PM~20058811
> *Thanks for all the kind words to everyone. Here is one of those behind the scenes shots that I took as I was testing my lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Mar 10 2011, 10:35 AM~20058811
> *Thanks for all the kind words to everyone. Here is one of those behind the scenes shots that I took as I was testing my lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I Love behind the scene shots!!!


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Mar 10 2011, 11:35 AM~20058811
> *Thanks for all the kind words to everyone. Here is one of those behind the scenes shots that I took as I was testing my lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that a mola dish ? .The shots came out great tony.


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 10 2011, 02:38 AM~20057056
> *Here is a little video I just made from the day of the shoot....excuse the low quality since I made it so people could see it in their phones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweet video tonz :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 9 2011, 12:38 AM~20048508
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Mar 10 2011, 06:35 PM~20062323
> *Sweet video tonz  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@Mar 10 2011, 07:34 PM~20062315
> *Is that a mola dish ? .The shots came out great tony.
> *



Yes, the one on the left side of the screen is a mola dish. Good eye!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

Tony those are some bad ass shots man with the '61


----------



## Twotonz

an out take from the May issue


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

Here is a few shots I did thie past weekend - I used a white soft box on my left and a gold unbrella center right side, shot in the shade


----------



## ~nip/tuck~




----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 10 2011, 11:51 PM~20065083
> *an out take from the May issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 10 2011, 11:51 PM~20065083
> *an out take from the May issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


jesus christ its like the car is right here in front of me. so crystal clear!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 10 2011, 10:35 AM~20057684
> *I like the transitions!!
> *



Tonz, what are you shooting & editing with for your vids?


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Mar 11 2011, 12:01 AM~20065141
> *Here is a few shots I did thie past weekend - I used a white soft box on my left and a gold unbrella center right side, shot in the shade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 10 2011, 11:51 PM~20065083
> *an out take from the May issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Mr. 412_@Mar 11 2011, 04:02 PM~20069736
> *Tonz, what are you shooting & editing with for your vids?
> *


shooting with my Canon 5D Mark II and editing with IMovie09


----------



## dulce 64




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 10 2011, 11:51 PM~20065083
> *an out take from the May issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Mar 10 2011, 10:35 AM~20058811
> *Thanks for all the kind words to everyone. Here is one of those behind the scenes shots that I took as I was testing my lights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 11 2011, 08:22 PM~20070241
> *shooting with my Canon 5D Mark II and editing with IMovie09
> *


:thumbsup:

Excellant work!


----------



## Mr. 412

Hope yinz are staying safe over there on the WEST ... saying prayers!


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 10 2011, 10:51 PM~20065083
> *an out take from the May issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :fool2: :fool2: :naughty:


----------



## tequila sunrise

i got a canon t2i for my birthday. came with the standard lens (17-55) and i want to get a wide angle. any suggestions? this is my first digital slr. i've shot with 35mm slrs and had them stolen about 7 yrs ago. now i am finally getting back into photography. 

love everyone's shots, they've inspired me to get back into photography.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 11 2011, 02:51 AM~20065083
> *an out take from the May issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great shot bro. Is it me or are there dust specs on the image?


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 13 2011, 05:02 AM~20079723
> *Great shot bro. Is it me or are there dust specs on the image?
> *


LOL.....its not you man....those fucken specs kept getting bigger and bigger each time I saw that photo....lol

As FatAl as my witness I just had a complete rookie day during that photo shoot....I guess its just one of them off days....I get them from time to time :happysad:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR+Mar 3 2011, 05:27 AM~20004930-->
> 
> 
> 
> GOT A CANON 1000D NEED WIDE DO U GUYS SUGGEST
> CANON  10-22mm EF-S f3.5-4.5 USM
> Tamron Lens SP AF 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5 Di II LD Aspherical
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tequila sunrise_@Mar 12 2011, 12:50 PM~20075457
> *i got a canon t2i for my birthday. came with the standard lens (17-55) and i want to get a wide angle. any suggestions? this is my first digital slr. i've shot with 35mm slrs and had them stolen about 7 yrs ago. now i am finally getting back into photography.
> 
> love everyone's shots, they've inspired me to get back into photography.
> *


I went back a few pages cause I thought it was Escholaid that was just talking about a wide angle but I guess it was GRSHPR.

Im not sure if those two lenses are your only choice since its a crop camera but If they are I would suggest staying with Canon if you have the money for it


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 13 2011, 02:26 PM~20081001
> *LOL.....its not you man....those fucken specs kept getting bigger and bigger each time I saw that photo....lol
> 
> As FatAl as my witness I just had a complete rookie day during that photo shoot....I guess its just one of them off days....I get them from time to time  :happysad:
> *


Dude it might just be a dirty camera. Get it cleaned


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

Here is some shots from this past weekend

The Car was all natual lighting - Just Sun light

With the model I used a rust color light to light up the bacground on the left side - and on the right side I used a samon color to light her and the middel area, and in front right side I used a white soft box to light her up in the front middel area -

Good shooting


















Martin H. Rodriguez


----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Mar 10 2011, 11:51 PM~20065083-->
> 
> 
> 
> an out take from the May issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow: Like this shot Bro. Super clean
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Mar 13 2011, 11:26 AM~20081001
> *LOL.....its not you man....those fucken specs kept getting bigger and bigger each time I saw that photo....lol
> 
> As FatAl as my witness I just had a complete rookie day during that photo shoot....I guess its just one of them off days....I get them from time to time  :happysad:
> *


Rookie mistake led to a Professional result  :worship:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Mar 14 2011, 01:13 PM~20088767
> *Here is some shots from this past weekend
> 
> The Car was all natual lighting - Just Sun light
> 
> With the model I used a rust color light to light up the bacground on the left side - and on the right side I used a samon color to light her and the middel area, and in front right side I used a white soft box to light her up in the front middel area -
> 
> Good shooting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Martin H. Rodriguez
> *


Nice work Martin!


----------



## nobueno

Ducati anyone?


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 10 2011, 09:38 AM~20057056
> *Here is a little video I just made from the day of the shoot....excuse the low quality since I made it so people could see it in their phones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congratulations on the studio !!
Nice vid, love that Cadillac.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Jan 31 2011, 09:23 PM~19752517
> *So here are some pics from yesterday. wish we had more spots in her house to work with. That and a nice white back drop. but i did exactly what she wanted so i guess thats what matters the most. :dunno:
> 
> For a special project shes working on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 15 2011, 01:16 PM~20097612
> *nice!
> *


Thanks homie!


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Affiliated_Lady

ChromePhotography.net

Messing around with some older photos, waiting for spring


----------



## ESCHOELAID

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 13 2011, 11:34 AM~20081056
> *I went back a few pages cause I thought it was Escholaid that was just talking about a wide angle but I guess it was GRSHPR.
> 
> Im not sure if those two lenses are your only choice since its a crop camera but If they are I would suggest staying with Canon if you have the money for it
> *



I picked up a Sigma 10-20 3.5 a few weeks back and used it for most of my recent car shots. Works awsum! Only reason I didnt buy the Canon was because I got it for a price I couldn't pass up.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 13 2011, 02:25 PM~20081924
> *Dude it might just be a dirty camera. Get it cleaned
> *


I get it done once a year....that photo is from like April of last year


----------



## Twotonz

nice shots Martin, Jae, Tony and A Lady


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Mar 15 2011, 12:31 PM~20097310
> *Congratulations on the studio !!
> Nice vid, love that Cadillac.
> *


thanks Mike....where you been hiding at?


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Mar 15 2011, 09:15 PM~20101760
> *I picked up a Sigma 10-20 3.5 a few weeks back and used it for most of my recent car shots.  Works awsum! Only reason I didnt buy the Canon was because I got it for a price I couldn't pass up.
> *


I love the wide angle....some people have a hard time believing that I do event coverage with just the 16-35


----------



## Affiliated_Lady

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 15 2011, 10:00 PM~20102232
> *nice shots Martin, Jae, Tony and A Lady
> *


  
Thanks Twotonz


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 15 2011, 08:29 AM~20095823
> *Nice work Martin!
> *


Thank you !

Martin~


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 15 2011, 10:00 PM~20102232
> *nice shots Martin, Jae, Tony and A Lady
> *



Thank you !

Martin~


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by Affiliated_Lady_@Mar 15 2011, 05:33 PM~20100069
> *ChromePhotography.net
> 
> Messing around with some older photos, waiting for spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ALL OR NOTHING

nice


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Affiliated_Lady

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Mar 16 2011, 02:59 PM~20106815
> *:cheesy:
> *


Thanks Cuzican


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Here are a few from a Bridal I did while in Houston this past weekend.


- t


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Affiliated_Lady_@Mar 15 2011, 06:33 PM~20100069
> *ChromePhotography.net
> 
> Messing around with some older photos, waiting for spring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## My95Fleety

Im meeting a guy tomorrow afternoon that is selling me a nikon sb-600. I've never used a speedlight so I was wondering if you guys could tell me what should I be looking for in it to make sure that it's good. 
Thanks!


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 16 2011, 03:25 PM~20106957
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: NICE!


----------



## Affiliated_Lady

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@Mar 16 2011, 06:03 PM~20108195
> *
> *


 Thanks Chuko


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Mar 16 2011, 04:25 PM~20107423
> *Here are a few from a Bridal I did while in Houston this past weekend.
> - t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety

bump :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Affiliated_Lady




----------



## Affiliated_Lady

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Mar 16 2011, 04:25 PM~20107423
> *Here are a few from a Bridal I did while in Houston this past weekend.
> - t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BEAUTIFUL


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

I like this one!










[/quote]


----------



## Affiliated_Lady

> I like this one!


[/quote]
Thanks Tony, much appreciated!


----------



## Affiliated_Lady




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 18 2011, 12:33 PM~20122392
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cool shot


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Mar 16 2011, 04:25 PM~20107423
> *Here are a few from a Bridal I did while in Houston this past weekend.
> - t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn Tony....thats some classy stuff man....you killing it in the wedding photography game man


----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Mar 19 2011, 07:38 PM~20131273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 77doba

hey, is anyone looking for a nikkor vr 80-400mm lens? my friend is selling it. i have cannon so it doesnt help me, but i know hes looking for around 800 for it. it sells for around 1600 new and comes with the filter and nikon case, so let me know!


----------



## 72 kutty

A couple shots from yesterday...


----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Mar 20 2011, 04:43 PM~20136367
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIG DAWG




----------



## Nasty

Pics from yesterdays shoot in L.A.


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 20 2011, 05:33 PM~20136799
> *Pics from yesterdays shoot in L.A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice work Nasty...hot model and nice shots. The third one looks a little too soft though....maybe it's the edit. Lighting looks great.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Mar 20 2011, 05:37 PM~20136827
> *Nice work Nasty...hot model and nice shots.  The third one looks a little too soft though....maybe it's the edit.  Lighting looks great.
> *


thanks bro. to tell you the truth i manuel focused this shot and her face and toes came out a little blurred. i tried to sharpen it when i added my logo. Still trial and error you know. it bugs me because it would have been good pic i think. i decided to post it anyways since the rest of photos will be on barriogirls.com and www.kiaramia.com


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> Pics from yesterdays shoot in L.A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD LORD THIS CHIC IS HOT!!
> Nice pics
> 
> 
> t


----------



## Nasty

> Pics from yesterdays shoot in L.A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD LORD THIS CHIC IS HOT!!
> Nice pics
> t
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Tony
Click to expand...


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Took a class from a local photographer ... She really straightened me out on some things ... very grateful for the opportunity 











Sorry in advance ...
I know it's not a hot chick or lowrider :happysad:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Mar 20 2011, 07:31 PM~20138020
> *Took a class from a local photographer ... She really straightened me out on some things ... very grateful for the opportunity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry in advance ...
> I know it's not a hot chick or lowrider :happysad:
> *


Beautiful pic


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Mar 20 2011, 07:31 PM~20138020
> *Took a class from a local photographer ... She really straightened me out on some things ... very grateful for the opportunity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry in advance ...
> I know it's not a hot chick or lowrider :happysad:
> *



WOW, beautiful shot


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Mar 20 2011, 08:31 PM~20138020
> *Took a class from a local photographer ... She really straightened me out on some things ... very grateful for the opportunity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry in advance ...
> I know it's not a hot chick or lowrider :happysad:
> *



very nice, never limit your knowledge to only hot chics and lowriders. good to see you branching out.

t


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Mar 20 2011, 07:31 PM~20138020
> *Took a class from a local photographer ... She really straightened me out on some things ... very grateful for the opportunity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry in advance ...
> I know it's not a hot chick or lowrider :happysad:
> *


 :0 
i knoe this might be a dumb question but how did you get the baby to stay ive tried doing baby shoots this way but no luck they cry or wake up  




beautiful picture by the way :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Mar 21 2011, 02:02 AM~20140027
> *:0
> i knoe this might be a dumb question but how did you get the baby to stay ive tried doing baby shoots this way but no luck they cry or wake up
> beautiful picture by the way  :biggrin:
> *



Secret I've found .... TIMING !!!

This little girl was 3 weeks old & 20 - 30 minutes prior she just got done feeding.

So kept a heater on her, she was fed & sleepy & it made it really easy to work with her for I'd say an hour or so ....


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Nasty+Mar 20 2011, 10:58 PM~20138233-->
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful pic
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 72 [email protected] 20 2011, 11:25 PM~20138475
> *WOW, beautiful shot
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2011, 11:45 PM~20138683
> *very nice, never limit your knowledge to only hot chics and lowriders. good to see you branching out.
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-STiLL RAPPiN32_@Mar 21 2011, 02:02 AM~20140027
> *:0
> beautiful picture by the way  :biggrin:
> *




Thanks everyone ... It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Mar 20 2011, 04:57 PM~20136502
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Affiliated_Lady

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Mar 20 2011, 04:57 PM~20136502
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Mar 20 2011, 06:31 PM~20138020
> *Took a class from a local photographer ... She really straightened me out on some things ... very grateful for the opportunity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry in advance ...
> I know it's not a hot chick or lowrider :happysad:
> *


Diggin it USO


----------



## BIG DAWG

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204+Mar 21 2011, 08:20 AM~20141077-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Affiliated_Lady_@Mar 21 2011, 10:35 AM~20141865
> *Nice! :thumbsup:
> *



Thank you guys


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Mar 16 2011, 08:24 PM~20109501
> *Im meeting a guy tomorrow afternoon that is selling me a nikon sb-600. I've never used a  speedlight so I was wondering if you guys could tell me what should I be looking for in it to make sure that it's good.
> Thanks!
> *


so I bought the speedlight. Any tips on using it would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## STRANGE

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Mar 20 2011, 05:33 PM~20136799
> *Pics from yesterdays shoot in L.A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad Ass shot Bro keep up the good work ....


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Mar 20 2011, 07:31 PM~20138020
> *Took a class from a local photographer ... She really straightened me out on some things ... very grateful for the opportunity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry in advance ...
> I know it's not a hot chick or lowrider :happysad:
> *


 Awesome shot ....


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Mar 20 2011, 09:45 PM~20138683
> *very nice, never limit your knowledge to only hot chics and lowriders. good to see you branching out.
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm sooo digging that wall! It's got that serape thing going for it! Very cool shot Tony!


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Mar 22 2011, 08:28 AM~20150068
> *I'm sooo digging that wall! It's got that Mexican serape thing going for it! Very cool shot Tony!
> *



BTW.. the shots you took of Hiram and Nancy... awesome!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Mar 22 2011, 08:33 AM~20150088
> *BTW.. the shots you took of Hiram and Nancy... awesome!
> *



Thank you 65rivi and for everyone else, here is that image mentioned. A good friend of mine asked me to shoot him and his wife for their maternity pics - this is what I came up with. By the way, be on the lookout for lighting workshops hosted by yours truly.

- tony valadez


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Mar 22 2011, 11:11 AM~20150707
> *Thank you 65rivi and for everyone else, here is that image mentioned. A good friend of mine asked me to shoot him and his wife for their maternity pics - this is what I came up with. By the way, be on the lookout for lighting workshops hosted by yours truly.
> 
> - tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


let me know about that work shop bro I need to learn everything about lighting  Love that shot I love your work


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 16 2011, 06:01 AM~20102236
> *thanks Mike....where you been hiding at?
> *


Been tryin' to set up the business, hard knock life haha. 

Here is some recent work 

Patrick with the frontside bluntslide









Old man and his workvan he hasn't touched for 30 years









Joost - AJ's autobody and paint


----------



## DREAM ON

I DID THIS LAST NIGHT SOMETHING DIFFRENT TOOK A WHILE BUT HERE IT IS....


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 22 2011, 01:25 PM~20152499
> *I DID THIS LAST NIGHT SOMETHING DIFFRENT TOOK A WHILE BUT HERE IT IS....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


turned out good homie


----------



## NIMSTER64

a lil promo my wife and I are running


----------



## GRS-HPR

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Mar 23 2011, 06:07 AM~20152398
> *Been tryin' to set up the business, hard knock life haha.
> 
> Here is some recent work
> 
> Patrick with the frontside bluntslide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old man and his workvan he hasn't touched for 30 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joost - AJ's autobody and paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love these show the people in there element :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi

Sorry they are so big... but this truck is awesome... I HAD to post in large format, sorry if it bugs you guys, but I hope you like'em!...


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Mar 22 2011, 10:11 AM~20150707
> *Thank you 65rivi and for everyone else, here is that image mentioned. A good friend of mine asked me to shoot him and his wife for their maternity pics - this is what I came up with. By the way, be on the lookout for lighting workshops hosted by yours truly.
> 
> - tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Mar 22 2011, 09:13 PM~20156093
> *Sorry they are so big... but this truck is awesome... I HAD to post in large format, sorry if it bugs you guys, but I hope you like'em!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great shots Raul!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Nasty+Mar 20 2011, 05:33 PM~20136799-->
> 
> 
> 
> Pics from yesterdays shoot in L.A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nice set and nice looking girl
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2011, 07:31 PM~20138020
> *Took a class from a local photographer ... She really straightened me out on some things ... very grateful for the opportunity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry in advance ...
> I know it's not a hot chick or lowrider :happysad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great shot man....hot chicks and lowriders are fun to shoot but that's NOT were the money is at and you also will limit your skill if you only shoot a few things....shoot everything
> <!--QuoteBegin-tonyvaladez.com_@Mar 20 2011, 08:45 PM~20138683
> *very nice, never limit your knowledge to only hot chics and lowriders. good to see you branching out.
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


like always....good shot Tony


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Mar 20 2011, 11:02 PM~20140027
> *:0
> i knoe this might be a dumb question but how did you get the baby to stay ive tried doing baby shoots this way but no luck they cry or wake up
> beautiful picture by the way  :biggrin:
> *


give them some NyQuil 15-30min before the shoot....works everytime


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com+Mar 22 2011, 09:11 AM~20150707-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you 65rivi and for everyone else, here is that image mentioned. A good friend of mine asked me to shoot him and his wife for their maternity pics - this is what I came up with. By the way, be on the lookout for lighting workshops hosted by yours truly.
> 
> - tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2011, 01:07 PM~20152398
> *Been tryin' to set up the business, hard knock life haha.
> 
> Here is some recent work
> 
> Patrick with the frontside bluntslide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old man and his workvan he hasn't touched for 30 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joost - AJ's autobody and paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good stuff man....keep at it and dont forget about us
> <!--QuoteBegin-65rivi_@Mar 22 2011, 08:13 PM~20156093
> *Sorry they are so big... but this truck is awesome... I HAD to post in large format, sorry if it bugs you guys, but I hope you like'em!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice colors....what you working with?


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 22 2011, 08:41 PM~20156414
> *give them some NyQuil 15-30min before the shoot....works everytime
> *


I was j/p by the way


----------



## Wife-E

WOW loving all the pics coming from this thread!! Great job EVERYONE!!! 
So here is from my first shoot using lighting hno: hno: ....I'll be watching out for your workshop Tony!!


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 22 2011, 09:16 PM~20156782
> *WOW loving all the pics coming from this thread!! Great job EVERYONE!!!
> So here is from my first shoot using lighting hno: hno: ....I'll be watching out for your workshop Tony!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



VERY NICE!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 22 2011, 09:16 PM~20156782
> *WOW loving all the pics coming from this thread!! Great job EVERYONE!!!
> So here is from my first shoot using lighting hno: hno: ....I'll be watching out for your workshop Tony!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great job Sara


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*Tina Marie *


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 23 2011, 12:16 AM~20156782
> *WOW loving all the pics coming from this thread!! Great job EVERYONE!!!
> So here is from my first shoot using lighting hno: hno: ....I'll be watching out for your workshop Tony!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sara these are really good! I would definitely recommend getting reflectors so that you can bounce some of that light off onto the subject.  You are doing really great! Great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi

nice colors....what you working with?
[/quote]

Nothing too complicated on these, just loaded them into lightroom 3, boosted the vibrance and clarity by +5 and added the vignette and that's really it... it helped that last Friday was one of the nicest days so far this year the sky was clear and as blue as can be and the sun was cooperating.


----------



## NIMSTER64

great Job I need to get on that level


----------



## Affiliated_Lady

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 22 2011, 09:16 PM~20156782
> *WOW loving all the pics coming from this thread!! Great job EVERYONE!!!
> So here is from my first shoot using lighting hno: hno: ....I'll be watching out for your workshop Tony!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great photos!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 22 2011, 09:16 PM~20156782
> *WOW loving all the pics coming from this thread!! Great job EVERYONE!!!
> So here is from my first shoot using lighting hno: hno: ....I'll be watching out for your workshop Tony!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns+Mar 22 2011, 01:01 AM~20149084-->
> 
> 
> 
> Bad Ass shot Bro keep up the good work ....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks bro!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Mar 22 2011, 08:39 PM~20156402
> *nice set and nice looking girl
> *


Thanks Tonz


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 22 2011, 10:16 PM~20156782
> *WOW loving all the pics coming from this thread!! Great job EVERYONE!!!
> So here is from my first shoot using lighting hno: hno: ....I'll be watching out for your workshop Tony!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looking good and remember it's all about trial and error, don't get discouraged and never give up.

And yes, I'll keep everyone posted on when all of this gets set in stone with the lighting workshops. I will start with one here in Dallas and will be looking for studios nationwide that would not mind hosting them in return for using their space. Spread the word if you know anyone out there with Studios.

thanks - 
tony valadez


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 22 2011, 09:16 PM~20156782
> *WOW loving all the pics coming from this thread!! Great job EVERYONE!!!
> So here is from my first shoot using lighting hno: hno: ....I'll be watching out for your workshop Tony!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good!

what kind of lighting set up did you use?


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Mar 15 2011, 10:00 PM~20102232-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice shots Martin, Jae, Tony and A Lady
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks my friend! See you this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DREAM [email protected] 16 2011, 03:25 PM~20106957
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice edit Tony!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 72 [email protected] 20 2011, 02:49 PM~20135695
> *A couple shots from yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sick Kutty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2011, 05:33 PM~20136799
> *Pics from yesterdays shoot in L.A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice shots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2011, 07:31 PM~20138020
> *Took a class from a local photographer ... She really straightened me out on some things ... very grateful for the opportunity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry in advance ...
> I know it's not a hot chick or lowrider :happysad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2011, 10:08 PM~20147916
> *so I bought the speedlight. Any tips on using it would be appreciated. Thanks.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats! Learn to use it off the camera so you can control the lighting better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2011, 01:07 PM~20152398
> *Been tryin' to set up the business, hard knock life haha.
> 
> Here is some recent work
> 
> Patrick with the frontside bluntslide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old man and his workvan he hasn't touched for 30 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joost - AJ's autobody and paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2011, 08:13 PM~20156093
> *Sorry they are so big... but this truck is awesome... I HAD to post in large format, sorry if it bugs you guys, but I hope you like'em!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looking good! Love the colors!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-itsonlyme1_@Mar 22 2011, 09:16 PM~20156782
> *WOW loving all the pics coming from this thread!! Great job EVERYONE!!!
> So here is from my first shoot using lighting hno: hno: ....I'll be watching out for your workshop Tony!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great job Sara!


----------



## Nasty

thanks Jae


----------



## nobueno

Here's one of pages of the look book we shot last month.


----------



## MikeS

Thanks GRS-HPR and nobueno !!



> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Mar 23 2011, 04:43 AM~20156441-->
> 
> 
> 
> good stuff man....keep at it and dont forget about us
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> I always be checkin this topic !
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-itsonlyme1_@Mar 23 2011, 05:16 AM~20156782
> *WOW loving all the pics coming from this thread!! Great job EVERYONE!!!
> So here is from my first shoot using lighting hno: hno: ....I'll be watching out for your workshop Tony!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


On this one the light is on point, love the colors too.


----------



## nobueno




----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 23 2011, 02:23 PM~20161574
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wow!

You're an animal Jae!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 23 2011, 01:23 PM~20161574
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn Jae shooting models now!!!! :run: :run: :run: LOL looks good friend!


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Mar 20 2011, 10:02 PM~20140027
> *:0
> i knoe this might be a dumb question but how did you get the baby to stay ive tried doing baby shoots this way but no luck they cry or wake up
> beautiful picture by the way  :biggrin:
> *


takes practice. toys, keys, setting off ringtones. i was doing portrait photography for about 4 years. that's why i'd just focus on candid shots. sometimes it can be difficult, but once you get the hang of it, it's easy.


----------



## tequila sunrise

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 23 2011, 01:05 PM~20161875
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 23 2011, 02:49 PM~20162192
> *NICE!!
> *


thank's


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 23 2011, 02:23 PM~20161574
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



GOTTA LOVE A WOMAN WITH NICE BEDROOM CURVES!!!


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Nasty+Mar 20 2011, 08:33 PM~20136799-->
> 
> 
> 
> Pics from yesterdays shoot in L.A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn Nasty, I cant believe I didnt comment on these. Great stuff bro.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2011, 10:31 PM~20138020
> *Took a class from a local photographer ... She really straightened me out on some things ... very grateful for the opportunity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry in advance ...
> I know it's not a hot chick or lowrider :happysad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is great! Love the perspective on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2011, 11:45 PM~20138683
> *very nice, never limit your knowledge to only hot chics and lowriders. good to see you branching out.
> 
> t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2011, 12:11 PM~20150707
> *Thank you 65rivi and for everyone else, here is that image mentioned. A good friend of mine asked me to shoot him and his wife for their maternity pics - this is what I came up with. By the way, be on the lookout for lighting workshops hosted by yours truly.
> 
> - tony valadez
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude you are savage!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2011, 04:07 PM~20152398
> *Been tryin' to set up the business, hard knock life haha.
> 
> Here is some recent work
> 
> Patrick with the frontside bluntslide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old man and his workvan he hasn't touched for 30 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joost - AJ's autobody and paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love the Black & Whites!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 22 2011, 11:13 PM~20156093
> *Sorry they are so big... but this truck is awesome... I HAD to post in large format, sorry if it bugs you guys, but I hope you like'em!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These are ridiculous!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Mar 23 2011, 04:23 PM~20161574
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love the grain on these Jae! Awesome shot!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 22 2011, 09:16 PM~20156782
> *WOW loving all the pics coming from this thread!! Great job EVERYONE!!!
> So here is from my first shoot using lighting hno: hno: ....I'll be watching out for your workshop Tony!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Dude you are savage!!!


Maaando,

Thanks for the kind words, just trying to give my clients my best and their moneys worth. Please keep in mind that this is the year that I will begin doing the lighting workshops, details will be coming very soon.

tony valadez


----------



## Lost-my-Mind

This is my very first pic of my car i took with my new Canon Camera this past weekend. I want to thank TwoTonz for some of the advise in photography. I have a looooooong way to go but hope to one day inspire others in the future.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Mar 23 2011, 08:51 PM~20165214
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my very first pic of my car i took with my new Canon Camera this past weekend. I want to thank TwoTonz for some of the advise in photography. I have a looooooong way to go but hope to one day inspire others in the future.
> *


good luck and have fun with it


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 23 2011, 01:23 PM~20161574
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tanya Love always looks good  nice shot my friend


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 23 2011, 03:42 PM~20162612
> *Damn Nasty, I cant believe I didnt comment on these. Great stuff bro.
> This is great! Love the perspective on this.
> Dude you are savage!!!
> Love the Black & Whites!
> These are ridiculous!!!
> Love the grain on these Jae! Awesome shot!
> *


Thanks bro!!!


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Mar 23 2011, 07:09 AM~20159037
> *Nothing too complicated on these, just loaded them into lightroom 3, boosted the vibrance and clarity by +5 and added the vignette and that's really it... it helped that last Friday was one of the nicest days so far this year the sky was clear and as blue as can be and the sun was cooperating.
> *


My bad Rivi....I ment what Camera and lens are you working with. I noticed that you are shooting with a wide angle lens and I was just curious as to witch one it was


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 24 2011, 07:39 PM~20172374
> *My bad Rivi....I ment what Camera and lens are you working with.  I noticed that you are shooting with a wide angle lens and I was just curious as to witch one it was
> *


LOL, used my Nikon D3 with wide angle lens Nikkor 12-24 1:4


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Mar 23 2011, 08:51 PM~20165214
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my very first pic of my car i took with my new Canon Camera this past weekend. I want to thank TwoTonz for some of the advise in photography. I have a looooooong way to go but hope to one day inspire others in the future.
> *


Nice Shot homie


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Mar 24 2011, 07:32 PM~20173009
> *LOL, used my Nikon D3 with wide angle lens Nikkor 12-24 1:4
> *


Nikon




















:guns:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com+Mar 23 2011, 02:57 PM~20162265-->
> 
> 
> 
> GOTTA LOVE A WOMAN WITH NICE BEDROOM CURVES!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree Tony!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 03:42 PM~20162612
> *Love the grain on these Jae! Awesome shot!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2011, 10:44 PM~20166374
> *Tanya Love always looks good  nice shot my friend
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She sure does! It's impossible to take a bad photo of her!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Twotonz_@Mar 24 2011, 08:16 PM~20173463
> *Nikon
> :guns:
> *


 :machinegun: Canon

:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 24 2011, 08:32 PM~20173614
> *:machinegun: Canon
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


putting up a machine gun against a Canon is like bringing a knife to a gun fight....lol


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 24 2011, 10:43 PM~20175191
> *putting up a machine gun against a Canon is like bringing a knife to a gun fight....lol
> *


They someone that knows how to throw a knife can kill somebody faster that has a gun! :ninja: 

(not that I'm a pro photog, :biggrin: )
I have a nikon so I'm just adding to the Nikon vs Canon thang haha. 

all in fun.


----------



## -==ECK CC==- obo

I have a Canon 5D mk ii with a 70-200 USM L IS and a stand alone 55mm.

I took a lot in AZ recently and will post soon.


----------



## 65rivi

I love Cannon's I had a 1D some time long ago, but I've always been a Nikon man, I guess it's becasue that's what I've always shot with. Most of my friends in the photog world shoot with Cannon, and they are amazing at what they can do with those cameras. But to me it has never mattered what you shot with... as long as you have a good eye and vision... that's all that matters.


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

GREAT JOB EVERYONE! we are all getting better !


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## dm2009

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Mar 23 2011, 08:51 PM~20165214
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my very first pic of my car i took with my new Canon Camera this past weekend. I want to thank TwoTonz for some of the advise in photography. I have a looooooong way to go but hope to one day inspire others in the future.
> *



Nice pic Martin! I guess now me and your wife will have to hang out at the car shows while you and Hugito walk around with your cameras. lol


----------



## 65rivi

Here are a few I took of my custom painted iphone case, painted by my good friend J. Frannea, nothing fancy on the shot just, a 14x17 white sheet of paper on my kitchen counter top and the the hockey puck lighting under my kitchen cabinets. But doesn't that paint just pop!


----------



## THE PETE-STA

HEY GUY'S I'M LOOKING TO BUY THE CANON EF 15mm f/2.8 Fisheye LENS, I WENT DOWN TO BEST BUY AND THEY DIDN'T HAVE IT NOE COULD I ORDER IT, COULD YOU GUY TELL ME WHERE I COULD GET ONE WITH WARRANTY? I WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE IT, PM ME WITH INFO, THANKS.


----------



## Lost-my-Mind

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 25 2011, 09:53 PM~20181726
> *HEY GUY'S I'M LOOKING TO BUY THE CANON EF 15mm f/2.8 Fisheye LENS, I WENT DOWN TO BEST BUY AND THEY DIDN'T HAVE IT NOE COULD I ORDER IT, COULD YOU GUY TELL ME WHERE I COULD GET ONE WITH WARRANTY? I WOULD REALLY APPRECIATE IT, PM ME WITH INFO, THANKS.
> *


Here's Canon Website with lenses just click view all on the type of lenses you looking for. see if this helps.


http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/professional.../ef_lens_lineup


----------



## Lost-my-Mind




----------



## Lost-my-Mind

> _Originally posted by dm2009_@Mar 25 2011, 02:36 PM~20178793
> *Nice pic Martin! I guess now me and your wife will have to hang out at the car shows while you and Hugito walk around with your cameras. lol
> *


lol, Just waiting for the day of our show to get started.


----------



## 1968IMPALACUSTOM

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 23 2011, 02:05 PM~20161875
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Mar 25 2011, 10:24 PM~20183620
> *Here's Canon Website with lenses just click view all on the type of lenses you looking for. see if this helps.
> http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/professional.../ef_lens_lineup
> *


THANKS BRO, BUT EVEN CANON IS OUT OF STOCK.... I WANT TO BUY ONE BRAND NEW WITH WARRANTY, THERE ARE A FEW ON EBAY, BUT I DON'T KNOW ABOUT THOSE PLACES.....

*CAN ANYONE HELP ME OUT?*


----------



## supersporting88

Picked up a 3mm lens today. Best purchase so far.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 23 2011, 04:23 PM~20161574
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAMMMMMMMM!! YES JAE NO-BUENO SHOOT MODELS TOO!


----------



## Magnolia Kid 57

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Mar 26 2011, 04:24 PM~20186819
> *THANKS BRO, BUT EVEN CANON IS OUT OF STOCK.... I WANT TO BUY ONE BRAND NEW WITH WARRANTY, THERE ARE A FEW ON EBAY, BUT I DON'T KNOW ABOUT THOSE PLACES.....
> 
> CAN ANYONE HELP ME OUT?
> *


http://www.amazon.com/Canon-15mm-Fisheye-L...01187360&sr=8-1


----------



## THE PETE-STA

> _Originally posted by Magnolia Kid 57_@Mar 26 2011, 04:57 PM~20188105
> *http://www.amazon.com/Canon-15mm-Fisheye-L...01187360&sr=8-1
> *


THANKS DUDE, BUT I ALREADY BOUGHT ONE.... :biggrin: I REALLY NEED TO START USING MY CAMERA MORE OFTEN.....


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Mar 26 2011, 03:17 PM~20187111
> *Picked up a 3mm lens today. Best purchase so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice shot bro


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Mar 26 2011, 05:08 PM~20187785
> *DAMMMMMMMM!! YES JAE NO-BUENO SHOOT MODELS TOO!
> *


lol, how you been brother


----------



## supersporting88

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 27 2011, 02:57 PM~20193194
> *nice shot bro
> *


Thanks, you guys in here are on another level tho


----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## Affiliated_Lady




----------



## 65rivi




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Mar 26 2011, 03:17 PM~20187111
> *Picked up a 3mm lens today. Best purchase so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Mar 26 2011, 11:17 PM~20187111
> *Picked up a 3mm lens today. Best purchase so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow that looks nice, do you have any pic/specs of the lens itself?


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Mar 27 2011, 07:17 PM~20195980
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno

The Game at DUB Show Los Angeles


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

[/quote]


HELLLLLOOOOOOOO NURSE!


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 28 2011, 08:34 AM~20199477
> *The Game at DUB Show Los Angeles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE!


----------



## downlowcali

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 28 2011, 07:34 AM~20199477
> *The Game at DUB Show Los Angeles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Marsellus

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 23 2011, 02:05 PM~20161875
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dm2009

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Mar 25 2011, 11:30 PM~20183657
> *lol, Just waiting for the day of our show to get started.
> *



Kind of figured that. Well you don't have too far to wait.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 24 2011, 10:43 PM~20175191
> *putting up a machine gun against a Canon is like bringing a knife to a gun fight....lol
> *


i shoot nikon too but i aint gonna lie, that was pretty smooth tonz hahaha


----------



## TopDogg

The groom next to a lowrider under the Interstate 8 bridge.


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 24 2011, 10:43 PM~20175191
> *putting a nikon against a Canon is like bringing a knife to a gun fight....lol
> *



There is a man who knows,.............. Canon, why use anything else?
:biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Mar 27 2011, 08:17 PM~20195980
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


con madre!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Affiliated_Lady_@Mar 27 2011, 05:39 PM~20194962
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this one is badass.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz+Mar 24 2011, 10:43 PM~20175191-->
> 
> 
> 
> putting up a machine gun against a Canon is like bringing a knife to a gun fight....lol
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TopDogg_@Mar 28 2011, 12:46 PM~20201576
> *There is a man who knows,.............. Canon, why use anything else?
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Mar 28 2011, 07:34 AM~20199477-->
> 
> 
> 
> The Game at DUB Show Los Angeles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> killer shot, my friend
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TopDogg_@Mar 28 2011, 12:42 PM~20201548
> *The groom next to a lowrider under the Interstate 8 bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not bad for a canon guy! lol, looks real good bro!  oh yeah you still owe me a beer


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 28 2011, 01:46 PM~20201576
> *There is a man who knows,.............. Canon, why use anything else?
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 28 2011, 02:40 PM~20202344
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




LOL, and I was going to invite you over to have a beer this weekend................and check out my new Canon lense.
:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 28 2011, 04:41 PM~20203385
> *LOL, and I was going to invite you over to have a ber this weekend................and check out my new Canon lense.
> :biggrin:
> *


you didnt say no ****!!!! lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## supersporting88

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@Mar 28 2011, 06:50 AM~20198963
> *wow that looks nice, do you have any pic/specs of the lens itself?
> *



Nikon 35mm f/1.8G AF-S. It had great reviews and for the price you can't beat it.


----------



## Affiliated_Lady

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 28 2011, 02:36 PM~20202303
> *this one is badass.
> *


Thanks BigMandoAZ!


----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## nobueno

MMA Fighter Jay Hieron for Ghost Motorsports


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com

Great work everyone!! everybody's on the top of their game in here!!


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Mar 29 2011, 08:44 AM~20208825-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Mar 29 2011, 10:56 AM~20209970
> *MMA Fighter Jay Hieron for Ghost Motorsports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great work both of you guys!!!


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Mar 29 2011, 01:56 PM~20209970-->
> 
> 
> 
> MMA Fighter Jay Hieron for Ghost Motorsports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sick as always Jae!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-72 kutty_@Mar 29 2011, 09:51 PM~20213159
> *Great work both of you guys!!!
> *


Thanks Kutty! :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty+Mar 29 2011, 06:51 PM~20213159-->
> 
> 
> 
> Great work both of you guys!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Kutty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2011, 04:21 AM~20216373
> *Sick as always Jae!
> Thanks Kutty! :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks MAAANDO!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Mar 30 2011, 07:38 AM~20217093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :wow:


----------



## illmatic 63

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Mar 23 2011, 08:51 PM~20165214
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my very first pic of my car i took with my new Canon Camera this past weekend. I want to thank TwoTonz for some of the advise in photography. I have a looooooong way to go but hope to one day inspire others in the future.
> *


thats hard !!!!!!!!!


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+Mar 29 2011, 08:44 AM~20208825-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Mar 30 2011, 07:38 AM~20217093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAM MAAANDO LOVING THESE PICS SICK WORK!!!!!


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 22 2011, 09:16 PM~20156782
> *WOW loving all the pics coming from this thread!! Great job EVERYONE!!!
> So here is from my first shoot using lighting hno: hno: ....I'll be watching out for your workshop Tony!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thank you ALL for the compliments and advise on the photos!! The Lighting set up was Elinchrom Ranger Quadras.....


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 30 2011, 07:38 AM~20217093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dope!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 29 2011, 10:56 AM~20209970
> *MMA Fighter Jay Hieron for Ghost Motorsports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Mar 30 2011, 11:34 AM~20218706
> *Thank you ALL for the compliments and advise on the photos!! The Lighting set up was Elinchrom Ranger Quadras.....
> *


Very nice lights from what i hear


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 30 2011, 08:38 AM~20217093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Very very nice curves on this one!!


----------



## Stovebolt

> _Originally posted by Lost-my-Mind_@Mar 23 2011, 08:51 PM~20165214
> *
> This is my very first pic of my car i took with my new Canon Camera this past weekend. I want to thank TwoTonz for some of the advise in photography. I have a looooooong way to go but hope to one day inspire others in the future.
> *



*Props go to TwoTonz for his help with my "night shot" issues. It was a while ago, but no better time than now to send thanks. 

I use Canon as well. Mine is just a Rebel XSI. But it is all I need right now. I know these aren't lowriders, but It's what I have on my comp here at work. I took them with my Canon EF 100-400/4.5-5.6L IS USM. I havn't messed with photoshop on these, there as they were when I took em. 




























These ones I took with my 10-22mm Wide Angle 





































Like I said, not lowriders, but vintage boats izzz still cool...  *


----------



## NIMSTER64

we just got these time to start shooting and getting better at it.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 28 2011, 07:34 AM~20199477
> *The Game at DUB Show Los Angeles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 30 2011, 04:59 PM~20221306
> *we just got these time to start shooting and getting better at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :fool2: 

























someone is made of money


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Stovebolt_@Mar 30 2011, 04:42 PM~20221193
> *Props go to TwoTonz for his help with my "night shot" issues. It was a while ago, but no better time than now to send thanks.
> 
> I use Canon as well. Mine is just a Rebel XSI. But it is all I need right now. I know these aren't lowriders, but It's what I have on my comp here at work. I took them with my Canon EF 100-400/4.5-5.6L IS USM. I havn't messed with photoshop on these, there as they were when I took em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These ones I took with my 10-22mm Wide Angle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, not lowriders, but vintage boats izzz still cool...
> *


No problem man and ALL photography is welcomed in this topic


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Mar 28 2011, 02:41 PM~20202359
> *killer shot, my friend
> not bad for a canon guy! lol, looks real good bro!   oh yeah you still owe me a beer
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Mar 29 2011, 10:56 AM~20209970-->
> 
> 
> 
> MMA Fighter Jay Hieron for Ghost Motorsports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> composition, pose and color are dead great shot Jae
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAAANDO_@Mar 30 2011, 07:38 AM~20217093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great stuff Mando


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by ==ECK CC==- obo+Mar 25 2011, 01:17 AM~20175968-->
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Canon 5D mk ii with a 70-200 USM L IS and a stand alone 55mm.
> 
> I took a lot in AZ recently and will post soon.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> playing with big boy toys...nice
> <!--QuoteBegin-65rivi_@Mar 25 2011, 08:58 AM~20177296
> *I love Cannon's I had a 1D some time long ago, but I've always been a Nikon man, I guess it's becasue that's what I've always shot with. Most of my friends in the photog world shoot with Cannon, and they are amazing at what they can do with those cameras. But to me it has never mattered what you shot with... as long as you have a good eye and vision... that's all that matters.
> *


its all one luv in here man....we all respect each others work and it don't matter if your a Canon guy or Nikon guy.....the Canon vs Nikon remarks are all in fun and should't be taken seriously. Actually what we should all do is gang up on Tony (Dream On) cause he's a Sony guy :cheesy: :cheesy: 





















LOL....j/k Tony :biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Affiliated_Lady+Mar 27 2011, 05:39 PM~20194962-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this one is bad ass. I really like your composition and how the colors just pop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2011, 07:17 PM~20195980
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the chrome came out bad ass Rivi
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Mar 28 2011, 07:34 AM~20199477
> *The Game at DUB Show Los Angeles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM+Mar 25 2011, 12:20 PM~20178672-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice ones Martin.....thought I would see you at DUB
> <!--QuoteBegin-supersporting88_@Mar 26 2011, 03:17 PM~20187111
> *Picked up a 3mm lens today. Best purchase so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice one


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 30 2011, 08:30 PM~20223361
> *playing with big boy toys...nice
> 
> its all one luv in here man....we all respect each others work and it don't matter if your a Canon guy or Nikon guy.....the Canon vs Nikon remarks are all in fun and should't be taken seriously.  Actually what we should all do is gang up on Tony (Dream On) cause he's a Sony guy  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> LOL....j/k Tony  :biggrin:
> *


 What's up TWOTONZ :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: :sprint: GOOD ONE!! YEAP I HAVE A SONY. :biggrin: .. What time you end up leaving Sunday good seeing you out there!! Sick as work!! Your doing!!


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 30 2011, 08:30 PM~20223361
> *playing with big boy toys...nice
> 
> its all one luv in here man....we all respect each others work and it don't matter if your a Canon guy or Nikon guy.....the Canon vs Nikon remarks are all in fun and should't be taken seriously.  Actually what we should all do is gang up on Tony (Dream On) cause he's a Sony guy  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> LOL....j/k Tony  :biggrin:
> *



NO WAY....TONY GOT A SONY?
:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Mar 30 2011, 08:39 PM~20223477
> *What's up TWOTONZ :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :wave:  :sprint:  GOOD ONE!! YEAP I HAVE A SONY. :biggrin: .. What time you end up leaving Sunday good seeing you out there!! Sick as work!! Your doing!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Sorry Tony for throwing you under the bus like that....lol

Good seeing you at DUB and thanks for helping me get steady shots with my video man  

Here is the video I ended up putting together from the show


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 30 2011, 10:15 PM~20223187
> *:fool2:
> someone is made of money
> *


LOL no actually my wife cashed out her 401K to see if we can make it into more money by starting a photography business. we have a few customers so its looking promising = ) what we decided to do is offer our services to the lower end customer and work our way up.


----------



## Magnolia Kid 57

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 30 2011, 11:47 PM~20224257
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Sorry Tony for throwing you under the bus like that....lol
> 
> Good seeing you at DUB and thanks for helping me get steady shots with my video man
> 
> Here is the video I ended up putting together from the show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT BRAND OF VIDEO CAMERA DID YOU USE ? VERY , VERY CRISP VIDEO.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Magnolia Kid 57_@Mar 31 2011, 01:03 AM~20225361
> *WHAT BRAND OF VIDEO CAMERA DID YOU USE ? VERY , VERY CRISP VIDEO.
> *


I finally started using the HD feature in my Canon 5D Mark II, I also used the 24-70 f/2.8......if your curious of what it looks like its the same camera and lens to the left of Nims picture


----------



## elwood.carman

SLR's are great for editing


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 30 2011, 10:47 PM~20224257
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Sorry Tony for throwing you under the bus like that....lol
> 
> Good seeing you at DUB and thanks for helping me get steady shots with my video man
> 
> Here is the video I ended up putting together from the show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like that....nice


----------



## Stovebolt

*Here are a couple I did on a warm winter afternoon.




























Again not Photoshopped. I never seem to get around to doing it, haha......*


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by Stovebolt_@Mar 31 2011, 10:33 AM~20227420
> *Here are a couple I did on a warm winter afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again not Photoshopped. I never seem to get around to doing it, haha......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 30 2011, 09:30 PM~20223361
> *playing with big boy toys...nice
> 
> its all one luv in here man....we all respect each others work and it don't matter if your a Canon guy or Nikon guy.....the Canon vs Nikon remarks are all in fun and should't be taken seriously.  Actually what we should all do is gang up on Tony (Dream On) cause he's a Sony guy  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> LOL....j/k Tony  :biggrin:
> *



LOL... yeah I've got a few freinds that shoot with Sony too, and some of there stuff is amazing...


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by Stovebolt_@Mar 31 2011, 11:33 AM~20227420
> *Here are a couple I did on a warm winter afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again not Photoshopped. I never seem to get around to doing it, haha......
> *


Stunning.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 30 2011, 05:59 PM~20221306
> *we just got these time to start shooting and getting better at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Stovebolt_@Mar 31 2011, 11:33 AM~20227420
> *Here are a couple I did on a warm winter afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again not Photoshopped. I never seem to get around to doing it, haha......
> *



very clean!


----------



## drasticbean

What's up everyone. ???


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 31 2011, 12:26 PM~20228173
> *What's up everyone. ???
> *


Chillin, how bout you my friend?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Stovebolt_@Mar 31 2011, 10:33 AM~20227420
> *Here are a couple I did on a warm winter afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again not Photoshopped. I never seem to get around to doing it, haha......
> *


----------



## E

nice


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Hey fella's ...

Just took on a project. A friend of a friend wanted to do a photo shoot to great a calendar for her boyfriend. She'll have enough outfit changes for all 12 months - I'm renting a studio for as many shots that we can get done within the time fame were renting. 

I was just curious if anyone has any advice for a first timer with any info but most specifically with POSING & LIGHTING ..

Thanks in advance for any comments, suggestions & advice.



Here's the studio I'm able to rent ...


----------



## supersporting88

> _Originally posted by Stovebolt_@Mar 31 2011, 12:33 PM~20227420
> *Here are a couple I did on a warm winter afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again not Photoshopped. I never seem to get around to doing it, haha......
> *


they look great


----------



## supersporting88

One from the grill last weekend


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Mar 31 2011, 08:05 PM~20231391
> *One from the grill last weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



awwwww your so wrong to post food on here that looks Delicious!!! I am hungry now.

Martin~


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 29 2011, 10:56 AM~20209970
> *MMA Fighter Jay Hieron for Ghost Motorsports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean!

Nice!


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

> *Props go to TwoTonz for his help with my "night shot" issues. It was a while ago, but no better time than now to send thanks.
> 
> I use Canon as well. Mine is just a Rebel XSI. But it is all I need right now. I know these aren't lowriders, but It's what I have on my comp here at work. I took them with my Canon EF 100-400/4.5-5.6L IS USM. I havn't messed with photoshop on these, there as they were when I took em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woody's boat $$ Real nice!!*


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

I love Martini


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM




----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

FOOD !!

Good eating

@ SuperSporting88 - for you brotha


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 30 2011, 08:37 PM~20223451
> *Nice ones Martin.....thought I would see you at DUB
> 
> nice one
> *



I was not to crazy for it how did DUB go?
I had to work click click snap snap


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF

:cheesy: Those pictures have some detail


----------



## supersporting88

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Apr 1 2011, 04:37 AM~20233942
> *FOOD !!
> 
> Good eating
> 
> @ SuperSporting88 - for you brotha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

Twotonz - That video is hook the hook !!! - very clean bro !! your making DUB look hella good, Hey have you used the prime lens -


----------



## Affiliated_Lady

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 30 2011, 08:33 PM~20223398
> *this one is bad ass.  I really like your composition and how the colors just pop
> 
> *


Thanks Twotonz, I've been messing around with Lightroom, probably one of my favorite programs right now


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Mar 30 2011, 07:38 AM~20217093
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Outstanding shot!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 31 2011, 03:47 AM~20225434
> *I finally started using the HD feature in my Canon 5D Mark II, I also used the 24-70 f/2.8......if your curious of what it looks like its the same camera and lens to the left of Nims picture
> *


can you school me on it = ) I just got it and man this thing is amasing. I think Tony V. also has one he needs to help me out :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Mar 31 2011, 02:21 PM~20228145
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


you and we all know its not the camera, it is the eye behind the camera. now you guys school me on this .....= ) :happysad:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Mar 31 2011, 09:30 PM~20231108
> *Hey fella's ...
> 
> Just took on a project. A friend of a friend wanted to do a photo shoot to great a calendar for her boyfriend. She'll have enough outfit changes for all 12 months - I'm renting a studio for as many shots that we can get done within the time fame were renting.
> 
> I was just curious if anyone has any advice for a first timer with any info but most specifically with POSING & LIGHTING ..
> 
> Thanks in advance for any comments, suggestions & advice.
> Here's the studio I'm able to rent ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I would suggest using the light that you are getting from those windows and take it out doors. seems like you have enough land to work with. and as she changes look for a different back ground. I am sure there's a pool you can use .


----------



## BIGMIKE

whats up homies havent posted in a while. heres some i took yesterday


----------



## Stovebolt

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Apr 2 2011, 10:23 AM~20242185
> *whats up homies havent posted in a while. heres some i took yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*Stoked on the late afternoon light! Looks great, especially with the color of the 'Vert. :thumbsup: *


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Stovebolt_@Apr 2 2011, 10:05 AM~20242407
> *Stoked on the late afternoon light! Looks great, especially with the color of the 'Vert.  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks! the natural lighting was pretty great thanks to a sunny southern cali day! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Apr 2 2011, 10:23 AM~20242185
> *whats up homies havent posted in a while. heres some i took yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats up Average Mike! lol Looking good bro!


----------



## DREAM ON

TOOK THIS TODAY!!!! AT THE MAJESTICS PINIC!!!!

POSTING UP FOR THE CAMERA!!!!













:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 30 2011, 10:34 PM~20224661
> *LOL no actually my wife cashed out her 401K to see if we can make it into more money by starting a photography business. we have a few customers so its looking promising = ) what we decided to do is offer our services to the lower end customer and work our way up.
> *


You guys definitely have the right gear to produce some high quality stuff  :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Stovebolt_@Mar 31 2011, 10:33 AM~20227420
> *Here are a couple I did on a warm winter afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again not Photoshopped. I never seem to get around to doing it, haha......
> *


clean work


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Apr 1 2011, 10:52 AM~20236027
> *Twotonz - That video is hook the hook !!! - very clean bro !! your making DUB look hella good, Hey have you used the prime lens -
> *


no prime glass in my camera bag


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Affiliated_Lady_@Apr 1 2011, 05:40 PM~20238417
> *Thanks Twotonz, I've been messing around with Lightroom, probably one of my favorite programs right now
> *


never messed around with that.....might have to try it out someday


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 1 2011, 08:24 PM~20239595
> *can you school me on it = ) I just got it and man this thing is amasing. I think Tony V. also has one he needs to help me out  :cheesy:
> *


just pm me with any questions and ill do my best to help out


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Apr 2 2011, 10:23 AM~20242185
> *whats up homies havent posted in a while. heres some i took yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its about time you start posting fool.....you've been MIA


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 1 2011, 11:34 PM~20239650
> *I would suggest using the light that you are getting from those windows and take it out doors. seems like you have enough land to work with. and as she changes look for a different back ground.  I am sure there's a pool you can use .
> *



Thanks NIM ...

That's for sure ... I'm gonna get as much as I can with the indoor stuff, outside is still too unpredictable - we were just in the 30's the other day & today is gonna be pushing 70 ... The client reserved the studio for night hours so I'm gonna get as many different shots & outfit changes as we can for the 5 hours that she has rented. :dunno: so we'll see what happens!

Thanks for the input homie!


----------



## lil_loca

> _Originally posted by INEEDAFREAK.COM_@Apr 1 2011, 04:27 AM~20233920
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Apr 2 2011, 06:23 PM~20242185
> *whats up homies havent posted in a while. heres some i took yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

June LRM out yet???


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 4 2011, 02:41 PM~20257189
> *June LRM out yet???
> *


Yessir! Congrats! :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 4 2011, 05:05 PM~20258248
> *Yessir! Congrats!  :biggrin:
> *


what you mean congrats???????? quit holdin out Jae!!!! :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Apr 2 2011, 06:25 PM~20244564-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up Average Mike! lol Looking good bro!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what up big mando! lol thanks :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2011, 08:18 PM~20251842
> *its about time you start posting fool.....you've been MIA
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know ill be posting more up
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MikeS_@Apr 4 2011, 01:12 PM~20256976
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 4 2011, 05:34 PM~20258522
> *what you mean congrats???????? quit holdin out Jae!!!! :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


Sweet Leaf from Klique! :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Apr 2 2011, 10:23 AM~20242185
> *whats up homies havent posted in a while. heres some i took yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice Big Mike!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 5 2011, 12:04 PM~20265263
> *Sweet Leaf from Klique!  :biggrin:
> *


I hope you mean Imperials??


----------



## 65rivi

First off... sorry for hogging up so much space.....

Granted these aren't my pics, but I felt I should share these with you guys since you appreciate photography, a good friend of mine, Hiram Trillo, approached me about collaborating with his team on a lighting workshop. So this is what we came up with... enjoy! Back in November 2010, we invited S.H.O.O.T.E.R.S to our facilities in Tequila, Jalisco for a lighting workshop. We held a contest prior to the trip and one lucky person (Charla Blue,Long Beach) won an all-inclusive paid trip to the workshop. The winner along with the instructors Hiram Trillo(Dallas/Ft.Worth), Danny Cuevas(Mexico) and Brett Jarnagin(Illinios) stayed at our hacienda on the mountainside in Tequila... our hacienda is over 200 yrs old surrounded by 100+yr old mango trees and some of the most beautiful country side in Jalisco. Here is a link to the recap video on Vimeo, enjoy!

S.H.O.O.T.E.R.S, Casa Noble Tequila <<<<click here to check out this video, it's really gives you a better insight on the lighting workshop... BTW I'll let you guys knows when the next one will be in Tequila, it's scheduled for Oct or Nov. of 2011... but feel free to check their site because they have some scheduled for Austin, Tx and other locations nationally.

Here are just a few of the pictures shot by the "Shooters" enjoy!


----------



## Stradale

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 5 2011, 04:04 PM~20266391
> *First off... sorry for hogging up so much space.....
> 
> Granted these aren't my pics, but I felt I should share these with you guys since you appreciate photography, a good friend of mine, Hiram Trillo, approached me about collaborating with his team on a lighting workshop. So this is what we came up with... enjoy! Back in November 2010, we invited S.H.O.O.T.E.R.S to our facilities in Tequila, Jalisco for a lighting workshop. We held a contest prior to the trip and one lucky person (Charla Blue,Long Beach) won an all-inclusive paid trip to the workshop. The winner along with the instructors Hiram Trillo(Dallas/Ft.Worth), Danny Cuevas(Mexico) and Brett Jarnagin(Illinios) stayed at our hacienda on the mountainside in Tequila... our hacienda is over 200 yrs old surrounded by 100+yr old mango trees and some of the most beautiful country side in Jalisco. Here is a link to the recap video on Vimeo, enjoy!
> 
> *



I haven't heard of this SHOOTERS thing. I googled, but I don't think I found what you're talking about. Just a bunch of personal stuff from names that weren't what you listed.


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by Stradale_@Apr 5 2011, 07:27 PM~20268047
> *I haven't heard of this SHOOTERS thing. I googled, but I don't think I found what you're talking about. Just a bunch of personal stuff from names that weren't what you listed.
> *


It's. www.shootersworkshops.com


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 5 2011, 09:06 PM~20269207
> *It's.  www.shootersworkshops.com
> *



I can attest for 65 Rivi. Hiram approached me about a year ago about doing one of these workshops with him and here we are a year later and going to join in but just he and I. Doing our first one in Dallas and will be traveling from there. It won't be shooters but still lighting workshops. Might as well share with the world what little I know, right?!! Look forward to seeing and meeting some of you at the upcoming workshops.

- tony valadez


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 5 2011, 02:04 PM~20266391
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice shot :0


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 5 2011, 11:06 AM~20265275
> *Very nice Big Mike!
> *


thanks Jae :biggrin:


----------



## GRS-HPR

those who use fish eyes what do u recomend what do i look for ? im using a canon 1000d was thinkin 15mm canon 2.8


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Apr 6 2011, 09:11 AM~20272129
> *those who use fish eyes what do u recomend what do i look for ? im using a canon 1000d was thinkin  15mm canon 2.8
> *


Sigma 8mm fisheye


----------



## GRS-HPR

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 6 2011, 11:13 PM~20272138
> *Sigma 8mm fisheye
> *


will this suit full frame and cropped ? anywhere i can see ur smaple images :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Apr 6 2011, 07:11 AM~20272129
> *those who use fish eyes what do u recomend what do i look for ? im using a canon 1000d was thinkin  15mm canon 2.8
> *


10mm Nikkor 2.8 (Nikon D3)


----------



## ESCHOELAID

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Mar 28 2011, 07:34 AM~20199477
> *The Game at DUB Show Los Angeles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Sick work Jae! Im shootin Game in about a month in Vancouver 

Here's a bit of T Pain


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 5 2011, 02:42 PM~20266255
> *I hope you mean Imperials??
> *


My bad, :happysad: yes Imperials. :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Apr 6 2011, 12:39 PM~20274410
> *Sick work Jae! Im shootin Game in about a month in Vancouver
> 
> Thanks! Cool!
> 
> Here's a bit of T Pain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!


----------



## nobueno

This is from a party on Monday in Hollywood celebration season 4 of Rob Dyrdek's Fantasy Factory show on MTV. On the left is rapper Machine Gun Kelly (Google him) and Drama (Rob's cousin, owner of Young & Reckless clothing) who is on the show with Rob.


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Stradale

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 5 2011, 09:06 PM~20269207
> *It's.   www.shootersworkshops.com
> *



Damn, these guys know their stuff. Compositionally interesting, and technically sound. I see they are in Austin next month, but I think I have finals that week too. Oh well, probably couldn't afford the workshop anyways, but at least I'll be walking the stage a couple days later!

Might as well throw something up since I'm here.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

I don't know who's heard or who know's of him; but SAD news for the LOWRIDER
world ... We lost Jimmy from Show-N-Go outta Detroit. Felt compelled to post ...

From July 2010 @ tha WESTSIDE Picnic !


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Stradale_@Apr 6 2011, 05:35 PM~20276358
> *Damn, these guys know their stuff. Compositionally interesting, and technically sound. I see they are in Austin next month, but I think I have finals that week too. Oh well, probably couldn't afford the workshop anyways, but at least I'll be walking the stage a couple days later!
> 
> Might as well throw something up since I'm here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Sinatra

Ay whats up everyone! Im in NYC this week for a lil fam vac, anybody in here from the area? If so is there a place spot you suggest i go for some nice sight seeing/ cool photo ops? I already did the Statue of liberty/touristy stuff any local non touristy spots? Thanks in advance! Oh and btw, I rarely post in here but im always checking out the work and EVERYBODY IN HERE GETS DOWN!! Keep up the great work guys/ladies 

:thumbsup: 

heres a couple pics from my trip so far


----------



## ESCHOELAID

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 6 2011, 01:29 PM~20274731
> *This is from a party on Monday in Hollywood celebration season 4 of Rob Dyrdek's Fantasy Factory show on MTV. On the left is rapper Machine Gun Kelly (Google him) and Drama (Rob's cousin, owner of Young & Reckless clothing) who is on the show with Rob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




sickkkk man i wanna get in and do a shoot for Rob Dyrdek or even just for DC soon!


----------



## ESCHOELAID

> _Originally posted by Stovebolt_@Mar 31 2011, 10:33 AM~20227420
> *Here are a couple I did on a warm winter afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again not Photoshopped. I never seem to get around to doing it, haha......
> *




lookin good bro!!!!!


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@Apr 7 2011, 12:33 AM~20280415
> *Ay whats up everyone! Im in NYC this week for a lil fam vac, anybody in here from the area? If so is there a place spot you suggest i go for some nice sight seeing/ cool photo ops? I already did the Statue of liberty/touristy stuff any local non touristy spots? Thanks in advance! Oh and btw, I rarely post in here but im always checking out the work and EVERYBODY IN HERE GETS DOWN!! Keep up the great work guys/ladies
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> heres a couple pics from my trip so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! Hit up DrasticBean on a PM. He's in Brooklyn.


----------



## MAAANDO

Some of my early work was just printed. Go figure. Just wanted to share.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 7 2011, 12:32 PM~20283484
> *Some of my early work was just printed. Go figure. Just wanted to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks good bro. what mag is that?


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 7 2011, 12:32 PM~20283484
> *Some of my early work was just printed. Go figure. Just wanted to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tham nice shot's congrat's!!!


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 7 2011, 12:32 PM~20283484
> *Some of my early work was just printed. Go figure. Just wanted to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awesome bro keep up the awesome work ....


----------



## ESCHOELAID

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@Apr 7 2011, 12:32 PM~20283484
> *Some of my early work was just printed. Go figure. Just wanted to share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




wicked bro!


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@Apr 6 2011, 08:30 PM~20276881
> *I don't know who's heard or who know's of him; but SAD news for the LOWRIDER
> world ... We lost Jimmy from Show-N-Go outta Detroit. Felt compelled to post ...
> 
> From July 2010 @ tha WESTSIDE Picnic !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


One of a Kind :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## NIMSTER64

[No message]


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

R.I.P JIMMY


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Apr 5 2011, 03:04 PM~20266391
> *First off... sorry for hogging up so much space.....
> 
> Granted these aren't my pics, but I felt I should share these with you guys since you appreciate photography, a good friend of mine, Hiram Trillo, approached me about collaborating with his team on a lighting workshop. So this is what we came up with... enjoy! Back in November 2010, we invited S.H.O.O.T.E.R.S to our facilities in Tequila, Jalisco for a lighting workshop. We held a contest prior to the trip and one lucky person (Charla Blue,Long Beach) won an all-inclusive paid trip to the workshop. The winner along with the instructors Hiram Trillo(Dallas/Ft.Worth), Danny Cuevas(Mexico) and Brett Jarnagin(Illinios) stayed at our hacienda on the mountainside in Tequila... our hacienda is over 200 yrs old surrounded by 100+yr old mango trees and some of the most beautiful country side in Jalisco. Here is a link to the recap video on Vimeo, enjoy!
> 
> S.H.O.O.T.E.R.S, Casa Noble Tequila  <<<<click here to check out this video, it's really gives you a better insight on the lighting workshop... BTW I'll let you guys knows when the next one will be in Tequila, it's scheduled for Oct or Nov. of 2011... but feel free to check their site because they have some scheduled for Austin, Tx and other locations nationally.
> 
> Here are just a few of the pictures shot by the "Shooters" enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats some great work right there man


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Apr 6 2011, 07:17 AM~20272374
> *will this suit full frame and cropped ? anywhere i can see ur smaple images :biggrin:
> *


crop only


----------



## nobueno

I would like to congratulate my friend and yours Twotonz on his new position at Lowrider Magazine. Twotonz is now a full time staff member and will be relocating to Southern California in the next week to begin work on Lowrider Magazine as well as the other Source Interlink titles like Heavy Hitters, Bound By Ink, Lowrider Arte. Twotonz will still be covering events and shooting features in Northern California in addition to his new duties with the magazine. Let's all congratulate him!

:thumbsup: :h5: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :h5: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :h5: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## 65rivi

Felicidades Tonz! Well deserved!!!!!


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 8 2011, 07:17 AM~20290279
> *I would like to congratulate my friend and yours Twotonz on his new position at Lowrider Magazine. Twotonz is now a full time staff member and will be relocating to Southern California in the next week to begin work on Lowrider Magazine as well as the other Source Interlink titles like Heavy Hitters, Bound By Ink, Lowrider Arte.  Twotonz will still be covering events and shooting features in Northern California in addition to his new duties with the magazine. Let's all congratulate him!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> *


Damn that's badass. Well deserved twotonz! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty

Twotonz, Congrats old friend! best of luck to you with your new role. im happy for you bro!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 7 2011, 02:32 PM~20284264
> *looks good bro. what mag is that?
> *


Streetlow


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 8 2011, 09:17 AM~20290279
> *I would like to congratulate my friend and yours Twotonz on his new position at Lowrider Magazine. Twotonz is now a full time staff member and will be relocating to Southern California in the next week to begin work on Lowrider Magazine as well as the other Source Interlink titles like Heavy Hitters, Bound By Ink, Lowrider Arte.  Twotonz will still be covering events and shooting features in Northern California in addition to his new duties with the magazine. Let's all congratulate him!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> *


congrats Twotonz......you've come a long way man.....your work is awesome...keep it up....


----------



## jemiesranova

PLEASE SEE MY PICTURE photo as attached. and please your command.


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 8 2011, 08:17 AM~20290279
> *I would like to congratulate my friend and yours Twotonz on his new position at Lowrider Magazine. Twotonz is now a full time staff member and will be relocating to Southern California in the next week to begin work on Lowrider Magazine as well as the other Source Interlink titles like Heavy Hitters, Bound By Ink, Lowrider Arte.  Twotonz will still be covering events and shooting features in Northern California in addition to his new duties with the magazine. Let's all congratulate him!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> *


CONGRAT'S BRO...!!!!! THE MAGAZINE PICKED A GOOD PHOTOGRAPHER!!!!
WISH YOU THE BEST ON YOUR NEW JOB!!!!


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 8 2011, 08:17 AM~20290279
> *I would like to congratulate my friend and yours Twotonz on his new position at Lowrider Magazine. Twotonz is now a full time staff member and will be relocating to Southern California in the next week to begin work on Lowrider Magazine as well as the other Source Interlink titles like Heavy Hitters, Bound By Ink, Lowrider Arte.  Twotonz will still be covering events and shooting features in Northern California in addition to his new duties with the magazine. Let's all congratulate him!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Congratulations homie. I don't know any of ya'll personally but right now I'm liking LRM hella. Knowing who is taking the picture I appreciate the mag and the pictures alot more! Congrats again!


----------



## My95Fleety

I was just wondering if anyone knew of a program called PaintShop Pro. It's only $60 here at a local store and it's FREE after rebates. So I was wondering if it was useful or any good.

Thanks


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 8 2011, 08:17 AM~20290279
> *I would like to congratulate my friend and yours Twotonz on his new position at Lowrider Magazine. Twotonz is now a full time staff member and will be relocating to Southern California in the next week to begin work on Lowrider Magazine as well as the other Source Interlink titles like Heavy Hitters, Bound By Ink, Lowrider Arte.  Twotonz will still be covering events and shooting features in Northern California in addition to his new duties with the magazine. Let's all congratulate him!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> 
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

Congrats on the new gig bro! Thanks for all the advice you have dropped on me in the past! Keep up the great work!! Much love and Respect! 


BigMando


Edit--Does this mean I have to call you BOSS!!!!! hno: hno: LOL jk :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Apr 8 2011, 08:34 AM~20290436
> *Streetlow
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 8 2011, 10:17 AM~20290279
> *I would like to congratulate my friend and yours Twotonz on his new position at Lowrider Magazine. Twotonz is now a full time staff member and will be relocating to Southern California in the next week to begin work on Lowrider Magazine as well as the other Source Interlink titles like Heavy Hitters, Bound By Ink, Lowrider Arte.  Twotonz will still be covering events and shooting features in Northern California in addition to his new duties with the magazine. Let's all congratulate him!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> *


congrats homie. :cheesy:


----------



## Sinatra

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 7 2011, 07:25 AM~20281645
> *Nice! Hit up DrasticBean on a PM. He's in Brooklyn.
> *



Coo! thanks Jae!!


----------



## ESCHOELAID

Congrats TwoTonzzzzzzz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 8 2011, 08:17 AM~20290279
> *I would like to congratulate my friend and yours Twotonz on his new position at Lowrider Magazine. Twotonz is now a full time staff member and will be relocating to Southern California in the next week to begin work on Lowrider Magazine as well as the other Source Interlink titles like Heavy Hitters, Bound By Ink, Lowrider Arte.  Twotonz will still be covering events and shooting features in Northern California in addition to his new duties with the magazine. Let's all congratulate him!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: congats Twotonz


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Apr 8 2011, 11:10 AM~20291663
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Apr 7 2011, 10:50 PM~20288476
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  nice shot man


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Apr 8 2011, 11:10 AM~20291663
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 8 2011, 02:37 AM~20289171
> *crop only
> *


Congrats Carnal keep up the good work keep up the good work your a good addition to LRM .....


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Congrats Two Tonz, I had heard through the grapevine awhile back about this, but you already knew that too! 



t


----------



## Sinatra

NY










my son waitin for the train










Carlos Bakery in Hoboken New Jersey










Manhattan










Street Vendor in Time Square


----------



## Sinatra

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 8 2011, 07:17 AM~20290279
> *I would like to congratulate my friend and yours Twotonz on his new position at Lowrider Magazine. Twotonz is now a full time staff member and will be relocating to Southern California in the next week to begin work on Lowrider Magazine as well as the other Source Interlink titles like Heavy Hitters, Bound By Ink, Lowrider Arte.  Twotonz will still be covering events and shooting features in Northern California in addition to his new duties with the magazine. Let's all congratulate him!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> *



Right on!! Guess well be runin in to u a lot more down here in so cal! Congrats Bro!!!


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 7 2011, 10:25 AM~20281645
> *Nice! Hit up DrasticBean on a PM. He's in Brooklyn.
> *


I'm in queens. Lol. 
Hit me up.


----------



## drasticbean

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 8 2011, 10:17 AM~20290279
> *I would like to congratulate my friend and yours Twotonz on his new position at Lowrider Magazine. Twotonz is now a full time staff member and will be relocating to Southern California in the next week to begin work on Lowrider Magazine as well as the other Source Interlink titles like Heavy Hitters, Bound By Ink, Lowrider Arte.  Twotonz will still be covering events and shooting features in Northern California in addition to his new duties with the magazine. Let's all congratulate him!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> *


THIS is great news. Big congrates homie. 
LRM........is bringing in new young blood on the team. !!!!!
I love to hear great news like this.


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 8 2011, 11:17 AM~20290279
> *I would like to congratulate my friend and yours Twotonz on his new position at Lowrider Magazine. Twotonz is now a full time staff member and will be relocating to Southern California in the next week to begin work on Lowrider Magazine as well as the other Source Interlink titles like Heavy Hitters, Bound By Ink, Lowrider Arte.  Twotonz will still be covering events and shooting features in Northern California in addition to his new duties with the magazine. Let's all congratulate him!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> *


Congrats big homie :cheesy:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@Apr 10 2011, 02:48 AM~20302126
> *NY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This location would be really nice for a shoot .Love the B/G here 


Great pictures Sinatra :thumbsup:


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 8 2011, 09:17 AM~20290279
> *I would like to congratulate my friend and yours Twotonz on his new position at Lowrider Magazine. Twotonz is now a full time staff member and will be relocating to Southern California in the next week to begin work on Lowrider Magazine as well as the other Source Interlink titles like Heavy Hitters, Bound By Ink, Lowrider Arte.  Twotonz will still be covering events and shooting features in Northern California in addition to his new duties with the magazine. Let's all congratulate him!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> *



Congrats big dawg.Wish you nothing but the best with lrm.

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 8 2011, 09:17 AM~20290279
> *I would like to congratulate my friend and yours Twotonz on his new position at Lowrider Magazine. Twotonz is now a full time staff member and will be relocating to Southern California in the next week to begin work on Lowrider Magazine as well as the other Source Interlink titles like Heavy Hitters, Bound By Ink, Lowrider Arte.  Twotonz will still be covering events and shooting features in Northern California in addition to his new duties with the magazine. Let's all congratulate him!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> *



Congrats Twotonz and good luck with the new job.


----------



## Affiliated_Lady

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 8 2011, 08:17 AM~20290279
> *I would like to congratulate my friend and yours Twotonz on his new position at Lowrider Magazine. Twotonz is now a full time staff member and will be relocating to Southern California in the next week to begin work on Lowrider Magazine as well as the other Source Interlink titles like Heavy Hitters, Bound By Ink, Lowrider Arte.  Twotonz will still be covering events and shooting features in Northern California in addition to his new duties with the magazine. Let's all congratulate him!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> *



Well deserved! Congratulations on such a great opportunity Twotonz!!!


----------



## Twotonz

thank you everyone.....I feel great joy in knowing that my hobby has become my day job. Now I hope that I can prove to everyone that I was the right choice for the job.


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 10 2011, 01:42 PM~20304380
> *thank you everyone.....I feel great joy in knowing that my hobby has become my day job.  Now I hope that I can prove to everyone that I was the right choice for the job.
> *


Congrats man. Wish u all the best


----------



## 77doba

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@Apr 10 2011, 03:48 AM~20302126
> *NY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my son waitin for the train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carlos Bakery in Hoboken New Jersey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manhattan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street Vendor in Time Square
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice shots...especially the vendor :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 10 2011, 01:42 PM~20304380
> *thank you everyone.....I feel great joy in knowing that my hobby has become my day job.  Now I hope that I can prove to everyone that I was the right choice for the job.
> *


:thumbsup: Congratz Tonz!


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@Apr 10 2011, 01:48 AM~20302126
> *NY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street Vendor in Time Square
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: Very Nice!


----------



## Wife-E

Not too happy with the shadows but still learning :uh:


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Apr 10 2011, 10:56 PM~20307782
> *Not too happy with the shadows but still learning  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did u ever get some speedlights?


----------



## PROVOK

haven't posted any photos in a minute. 

great job everyone.


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 11 2011, 07:58 AM~20309803
> *haven't posted any photos in a minute.
> 
> great job everyone.
> *


Where have you been bro??


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by itsonlyme1_@Apr 10 2011, 09:56 PM~20307782
> *Not too happy with the shadows but still learning  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what was your set up on these?


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 10 2011, 01:42 PM~20304380
> *thank you everyone.....I feel great joy in knowing that my hobby has become my day job.  Now I hope that I can prove to everyone that I was the right choice for the job.
> *


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@Apr 10 2011, 01:48 AM~20302126
> *NY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my son waitin for the train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carlos Bakery in Hoboken New Jersey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manhattan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street Vendor in Time Square
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## nobueno

One from Sunday.


----------



## 75_Monte

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 11 2011, 08:58 AM~20309803
> *haven't posted any photos in a minute.
> 
> great job everyone.
> *


Been missing your pix Homie. Hope you got some for us.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 11 2011, 06:23 PM~20313897
> *One from Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 11 2011, 06:23 PM~20313897
> *One from Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



REALLY diggin that one!! Nice work Jae


----------



## ESCHOELAID




----------



## CARROT

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 8 2011, 08:17 AM~20290279
> *I would like to congratulate my friend and yours Twotonz on his new position at Lowrider Magazine. Twotonz is now a full time staff member and will be relocating to Southern California in the next week to begin work on Lowrider Magazine as well as the other Source Interlink titles like Heavy Hitters, Bound By Ink, Lowrider Arte.  Twotonz will still be covering events and shooting features in Northern California in addition to his new duties with the magazine. Let's all congratulate him!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> *


Congrats Homie.


----------



## El Volo

Hey what's up everybody? Your fellow Layitlow photographer, TopDogg, has his own photography thread now... Please stop by to show some luv! :biggrin:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=589740


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Apr 12 2011, 12:28 AM~20317185
> *Hey what's up everybody?  Your fellow Layitlow photographer, TopDogg, has his own photography thread now... Please stop by to show some luv!  :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=589740
> *


hey brotha you shot the x mans ride recently didnt you? how did you like that model amanda?


----------



## TuCamote

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 10 2011, 04:42 PM~20304380
> *thank you everyone.....I feel great joy in knowing that my hobby has become my day job.  Now I hope that I can prove to everyone that I was the right choice for the job.
> *


congratz bro, it's no surprise to me, always enjoy and love your work.


----------



## Nasty

a few pics from saturday. hope you like...


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 8 2011, 04:17 PM~20290279
> *I would like to congratulate my friend and yours Twotonz on his new position at Lowrider Magazine. Twotonz is now a full time staff member and will be relocating to Southern California in the next week to begin work on Lowrider Magazine as well as the other Source Interlink titles like Heavy Hitters, Bound By Ink, Lowrider Arte.  Twotonz will still be covering events and shooting features in Northern California in addition to his new duties with the magazine. Let's all congratulate him!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> *


Thats GREAT !!! Well done !!!!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Apr 11 2011, 09:08 PM~20315661
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Apr 12 2011, 02:43 PM~20321297
> *a few pics from saturday. hope you like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice pics, she a good looking woman too!


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by PROVOK+Apr 11 2011, 07:57 AM~20309796-->
> 
> 
> 
> did u ever get some speedlights?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :uh: Not yet, I want to learn a lot more about them before I get them...Very soon :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Nasty_@Apr 11 2011, 11:53 AM~20311293
> *what was your set up on these?
> *


Honestly I was using the coming from the torch.....


----------



## Wife-E

> _Originally posted by nobueno+Apr 11 2011, 06:23 PM~20313897-->
> 
> 
> 
> One from Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: I've been really liken the compostion in your photos Jae!! Great job!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2011, 09:08 PM~20315661
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice capture on this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2011, 02:43 PM~20321297
> *a few pics from saturday. hope you like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Beautiful and on point!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigMandoAZ_@Apr 12 2011, 08:03 PM~20323998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice Mando!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 12 2011, 08:03 PM~20323998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ+Apr 12 2011, 08:01 PM~20323978-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice pics, she a good looking woman too!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks mando!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2011, 09:38 PM~20325151
> *
> Honestly I was using the coming from the torch.....
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh i see, a speedlite with a snoot pointed at her face would have been perfect!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-itsonlyme1_@Apr 12 2011, 09:41 PM~20325187
> *Beautiful and on point!!
> *


Thanks so much!


----------



## Toro

ok guys...here are a couple I took last saturday.....I added a little glow to some and messed with the contrast...other than that I didn't do anything....they were "just messing around" pics and well I liked how they came out....just sharing with everyone...I haven't posted on this topic since like the beginning I think....and yes...I shot them all with my right arm only cuz my left is in a sling from having major shoulder surgery hehehehe..the silver '64 a week after surgery and the red '59 5 weeks after....don't be harsh on me guys....  ....and yes they are still gonna be edited by someone that knows what they are doing hehehehe...not by my hands....


----------



## Nasty




----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Apr 12 2011, 11:47 PM~20325883
> *
> *


Whaaaaat's up Stevie.....


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 12 2011, 10:48 PM~20325890
> *Whaaaaat's up Stevie.....
> *


good shit as always jess!


----------



## Toro

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Apr 12 2011, 11:55 PM~20325953
> *good shit as always jess!
> *


thanks Steve....you should make it down here this weekend....we are going to a show near Salinas....well on sunday...


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204+Apr 11 2011, 08:23 PM~20315033-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 72 [email protected] 11 2011, 08:36 PM~20315199
> *REALLY diggin that one!! Nice work Jae
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Kutty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2011, 02:43 PM~20321297
> *a few pics from saturday. hope you like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-itsonlyme1_@Apr 12 2011, 09:41 PM~20325187
> *:thumbsup: I've been really liken the compostion in your photos Jae!! Great job!
> 
> Nice capture on this!
> Beautiful and on point!!
> 
> Very nice Mando!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Sara!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 13 2011, 10:58 AM~20328836
> *Thanks!
> Thanks Kutty!
> Nice!
> Thanks Sara!
> *


thanks Jae


----------



## Sinatra

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Apr 10 2011, 03:09 AM~20302307-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in  queens. Lol.
> Hit me up.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good lookin out Bean but the kids didnt let me get away..lol I do appreciate though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2011, 10:23 AM~20303813
> *This location would be really nice for a shoot .Love the B/G here
> Great pictures Sinatra  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Ecalderon! I got lost in Brooklyn and i have that pic to show for it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2011, 04:30 PM~20305400
> *nice shots...especially the vendor  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks 77 doba..that vendor was a real cool cat from Israel..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2011, 08:54 PM~20307765
> *:thumbsup: Very Nice!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks itsonlyme!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-nobueno_@Apr 11 2011, 05:20 PM~20313874
> *Nice!  :biggrin:
> *


thanks Jae!


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Apr 11 2011, 12:22 PM~20311115
> *Where have you been bro??
> *


working. got a job tattooing and been giving 200%. miss shooting though


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com

Anybody need some glass? 

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pho/2323928191.html


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

Congratulations ! Twotonz

Martin~ H. Rodriguez
and from the I NEED A FREAK .COM STAFF


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 12 2011, 10:39 PM~20325797
> *ok guys...here are a couple I took last saturday.....I added a little glow to some and messed with the contrast...other than that I didn't do anything....they were "just messing around" pics and well I liked how they came out....just sharing with everyone...I haven't posted on this topic since like the beginning I think....and yes...I shot them all with my right arm only cuz my left is in a sling from having major shoulder surgery hehehehe..the silver '64 a week after surgery and the red '59 5 weeks after....don't be harsh on me guys....  ....and yes they are still gonna be edited by someone that knows what they are doing hehehehe...not by my hands....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awesome Pics Bro can you add my new facebook page let me know if you need a new photographer ...
 new facebook page


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 13 2011, 04:40 PM~20331423
> *working. got a job tattooing and been giving 200%. miss shooting though
> *


do you have pictures of your work ?


----------



## PROVOK

Senior Portraits


----------



## PROVOK




----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by STiLL RAPPiN32_@Apr 14 2011, 02:51 AM~20335859
> *do you have pictures of your work ?
> *


on my facebook

[email protected]


----------



## Blue Gum




----------



## Blue Gum

Yummy! :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by PROVOK_@Apr 13 2011, 04:40 PM~20331423
> *working. got a job tattooing and been giving 200%. miss shooting though
> *


thats whats up! i hear it can be good money.


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Apr 14 2011, 08:52 AM~20336714
> *thats whats up! i hear it can be good money.
> *


Made some extra money. time consuming though. trying to improve my skills and techniques


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*Stacie Li *


----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## Nasty

another one from saturday


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Apr 15 2011, 01:12 PM~20346711
> *another one from saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad Ass Shot Bro


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Apr 15 2011, 01:30 PM~20346811
> *Bad Ass Shot Bro
> *


gracias!!!


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@Apr 15 2011, 01:12 PM~20346711
> *another one from saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice work Nasty!


----------



## ESCHOELAID

tooks some pics at a the ice cube n WC concert


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Apr 16 2011, 12:32 PM~20352747
> *tooks some pics at a the ice cube n WC concert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Apr 15 2011, 07:41 PM~20348937
> *Nice work Nasty!
> *


thanks brotha!


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 13 2011, 04:03 AM~20323998
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MikeS

Maarten









Some shots during the making of Jordi's musicvideo


----------



## Beer Run Bobby

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@Apr 10 2011, 12:48 AM~20302126
> *NY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my son waitin for the train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carlos Bakery in Hoboken New Jersey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manhattan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Street Vendor in Time Square
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: Great shots.


----------



## nobueno

One from yesterday.


----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## bulletproofdesigns

*Bella Rose*


----------



## SouthsideLife

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@Apr 6 2011, 03:29 PM~20274731
> *This is from a party on Monday in Hollywood celebration season 4 of Rob Dyrdek's Fantasy Factory show on MTV. On the left is rapper Machine Gun Kelly (Google him) and Drama (Rob's cousin, owner of Young & Reckless clothing) who is on the show with Rob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Man! I met MGK (Machine Gun Kelly) at SXSW a few weeks ago here in Austin, TX and he is a cool ass dude! Very talented. And after SXSW, on twitter, he has been getting a LOT of recognition from Bun B, Puffy, and a whole lot of other heavy hitting entertainers. I got a couple shots of him doing some craziness on stage!


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by SouthsideLife_@Apr 18 2011, 06:48 PM~20368060
> *Man! I met MGK (Machine Gun Kelly) at SXSW a few weeks ago here in Austin, TX and he is a cool ass dude! Very talented. And after SXSW, on twitter, he has been getting a LOT of recognition from Bun B, Puffy, and a whole lot of other heavy hitting entertainers. I got a couple shots of him doing some craziness on stage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice shots man


----------



## carsofabq

Everyone is putting in some work.

A couple recent shoots


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Apr 19 2011, 05:33 PM~20375737
> *Everyone is putting in some work.
> 
> A couple recent shoots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Apr 19 2011, 05:33 PM~20375737
> *Everyone is putting in some work.
> 
> A couple recent shoots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:  Bad Ass shots keep up the awesome work ...


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Apr 19 2011, 05:33 PM~20375737
> *Everyone is putting in some work.
> 
> A couple recent shoots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



BAD ASS work man....very nicely done!!


----------



## that_loco

need some advice d7 or t2i


----------



## CARROT

Here is my contribution. A lil something from a while back. Shot with 35mm.


----------



## LD0GG

> _Originally posted by that_loco_@Apr 20 2011, 02:32 AM~20378804
> *need some advice d7 or t2i
> *


I would say get the 7d if you want to make money shooting semi pro and or need very fast continuous shooting. Otherwise the t2i or t3i is fine.


----------



## alonzo




----------



## Sinatra

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Apr 19 2011, 04:33 PM~20375737
> *Everyone is putting in some work.
> 
> A couple recent shoots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Love your work Bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## Sinatra

> _Originally posted by Beer Run Bobby_@Apr 17 2011, 12:25 PM~20358867
> *:wow:  Great shots.
> *



Thanks man! :biggrin:


----------



## Affiliated_Lady

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Apr 19 2011, 05:33 PM~20375737
> *Everyone is putting in some work.
> 
> A couple recent shoots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AWESOME SHOTS


----------



## ESCHOELAID

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Apr 19 2011, 05:33 PM~20375737
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




sickkkkkk


----------



## ESCHOELAID




----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by alonzo_@Apr 20 2011, 02:35 PM~20382666
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad Ass shot keep up the good work ...


----------



## carsofabq

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON+Apr 19 2011, 05:53 PM~20375890-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2011, 06:58 PM~20376354
> *:biggrin:   Bad Ass shots keep up the awesome work ...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 72 [email protected] 19 2011, 07:33 PM~20376655
> *BAD ASS work man....very nicely done!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2011, 04:44 PM~20383848
> *Love your work Bro! :thumbsup:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2011, 05:58 PM~20384325
> *AWESOME SHOTS
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ESCHOELAID_@Apr 20 2011, 06:12 PM~20384433
> *sickkkkkk
> *



Thanks everyone still learnin all the time. Just wish I had more time to shoot.


----------



## alonzo

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Apr 20 2011, 06:42 PM~20384706
> *Bad Ass shot keep up the good work ...
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@Apr 20 2011, 06:13 PM~20384440
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Kool shot keep up the good work Bro ...


----------



## Affiliated_Lady

Boredom at its finest  lol


----------



## that_loco

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Apr 20 2011, 12:49 PM~20381943
> *I would say get the 7d if you want to make money shooting semi pro and or need very fast continuous shooting.  Otherwise the t2i or t3i is fine.
> *


Went with the t2i figured with the money i save i could prob buy some good glass. looking forward to contributing once i get the hang of it. :cheesy:


----------



## LD0GG

> _Originally posted by that_loco_@Apr 21 2011, 11:45 PM~20393404
> *Went with the t2i figured with the money i save i could prob buy some good glass. looking  forward to contributing once i get the hang of it. :cheesy:
> *


Sounds like a good choice. Deciding which lens to buy is tough but learn alot about your choices before you buy. After you shoot for a while you will know what you would like in a new lens.


----------



## that_loco

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Apr 22 2011, 05:28 AM~20395077
> *Sounds like a good choice.  Deciding which lens to buy is tough but learn alot about your choices before you buy.  After you shoot for a while you will know what you would like in a new lens.
> *


  Yeah i think im ordering the 18-200 tamaron and a 7mm fisheye. bout the cheapest lense i saw was the macro screw ons so ill prob get that one first. i also need a hood and a 32gb hd sd card for film. :wow: im going to go broke faster than i thought.
i have seen some good short films shot with this cam so ill see what i can do.


----------



## LD0GG

Well your going to be shooting video alot, Fast Primes (non zooms) are good. A 50 1.8 or 24 or 35mm primes are good for video. That doesn't mean you can get good video with the kit lens. 

As far as the macro screw ons make sure you get canon ones as they are much clearer (dual element). The two screw on macros are the 250 and 500 they depend on the focal length you will be attaching it to and the power of magnification you want.  I have the EF-S 60mm 2.8 Macro which is great and only about 200 or so bucks more than a screw on.

The 18-200 Tamaron should be just fine for an all in one lens. You could sell the kit lens if you purchased the T2i with it. 

Have fun shooting!


----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## supersporting88

> _Originally posted by Affiliated_Lady_@Apr 21 2011, 04:24 PM~20390520
> *Boredom at its finest  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

OK - you ask yourself what is the next step in photography? What is to come after digital? Check out this video and it is going to flip your lids as to what is to come in the future for photography!!!!!!

- tony valadez



http://vimeo.com/22134219


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 22 2011, 09:06 PM~20399761
> *OK - you ask yourself what is the next step in photography? What is to come after digital? Check out this video and it is going to flip your lids as to what is to come in the future for photography!!!!!!
> 
> - tony valadez
> http://vimeo.com/22134219
> *


:0 :0 all i have to say is i want 1 and wowwwwwwwww :biggrin: :biggrin:

http://www.artefactgroup.com/wvil/
:wow:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Apr 23 2011, 06:35 AM~20401396
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cool pic. Let's see some body parts :cheesy:


----------



## supersporting88




----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Apr 23 2011, 07:13 PM~20405200
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## Ecalderon

HAPPY EASTER....


----------



## MikeS

Selfportrait

tried to give the image a 70s feel with the period correct designer bench and table.
Table is a Willy Rizzo design.

:cheesy: 










:biggrin: 

Happy Easter everyone !


----------



## Lowrod deuce

> _Originally posted by Affiliated_Lady_@Apr 21 2011, 02:24 PM~20390520
> *Boredom at its finest  lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrod deuce

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@Apr 22 2011, 06:57 PM~20398909
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: tttt


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Apr 23 2011, 09:24 PM~20405705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so dope!!!!!


----------



## Blue Gum

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Apr 23 2011, 09:24 PM~20405705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by Nasty+Apr 25 2011, 01:11 PM~20416446-->
> 
> 
> 
> so dope!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHUKO 204_@Apr 25 2011, 03:34 PM~20417317
> *
> *


thanks homies im gettin that one blown up for sure :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGMIKE

from Easter Sunday :biggrin:


----------



## supersporting88

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE+Apr 23 2011, 11:24 PM~20405703-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIGMIKE_@Apr 25 2011, 07:53 PM~20417871
> *from Easter Sunday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks, you do some nice work also :cheesy:


----------



## el peyotero

I was looking into getting my first SLR camera. I am just a hobbyist when it comes to photgraphy and just cant invest in those really expensive cameras at this time. i was looking at this model Cannon...
Canon EOS Rebel T1i Digital SLR Camera with Canon EF-S 18-55mm IS lens Can anyone recommend if this is a decent one for beginners or the pros and cons? i was going to get that and maybe a wide angle lense, tripod, etc. Any info is much appreciated, i know there is alot of amazing photographer son here


----------



## LD0GG

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Apr 26 2011, 01:21 PM~20423052
> *I was looking into getting my first SLR camera. I am just a hobbyist when it comes to photgraphy and just cant invest in those really expensive cameras at this time. i was looking at this model Cannon...
> Canon EOS Rebel T1i Digital SLR Camera with Canon EF-S 18-55mm IS lens Can anyone recommend if this is a decent one for beginners or the pros and cons? i was going to get that and maybe a wide angle lense, tripod, etc. Any info is much appreciated, i know there is alot of amazing photographer son here
> *


Totally fine starter DSLR choice. Even cheaper is the just released Canon 1100D or T3
Either one of those cameras would be totally fine to learn on. I wouldn't really go much higher than that.

There is of course tons of pros and cons to any camera comparison. It depends on what you plan to use the camera for and what is important to you etc. If you describe what you plan to use the camera for and what types of things you want to shoot that would help people tell you what would be best to buy.

You can't go wrong with the T1i as a starter camera in my opinion. Its a very nice camera and you won't really appreciate what your missing with the more expensive models until you learn more about photography.


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Apr 26 2011, 11:17 AM~20423383
> *Totally fine starter DSLR choice.  Even cheaper is the just released Canon 1100D or T3
> Either one of those cameras would be totally fine to learn on. I wouldn't really go much higher than that.
> 
> There is of course tons of pros and cons to any camera comparison.  It depends on what you plan to use the camera for and what is important to you etc.  If you describe what you plan to use the camera for and what types of things you want to shoot that would help people tell you what would be best to buy.
> 
> You can't go wrong with the T1i as a starter camera in my opinion.  Its a very nice camera and you won't really appreciate what your missing with the more expensive models until you learn more about photography.
> *


thanks for the advice much appreciated! I am basically looking for something to photograph my glass art, car show pics, landscapes, portraits etc. And to dabble in some HDR photography..Just at a hobby level nothing too crazy for now, I just want to start getting into more artistic photos that i could potentially make prints of


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Apr 26 2011, 08:34 PM~20427755
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## LD0GG

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Apr 26 2011, 06:17 PM~20425001
> *thanks for the advice much appreciated! I am basically looking for something to photograph my glass art, car show pics, landscapes, portraits etc. And to dabble in some HDR photography..Just at a hobby level nothing too crazy for now, I just want to start getting into more artistic photos that i could potentially make prints of
> *


Cool, the T1i would be good for all that stuff. If you want to make really big prints like 20x30 you might like the T2i or T3i a little more because it's 18 megapixel.. Other than that the T1i is still a fantastic camera.


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Apr 27 2011, 07:43 AM~20430513
> *Cool, the T1i would be good for all that stuff.  If you want to make really big prints like 20x30 you might like the T2i or T3i a little more because it's 18 megapixel.. Other than that the T1i is still a fantastic camera.
> *


right on, how does that T1i compare to the base model Cannon EOS Rebel XS? I have also been looking at that one because it is a bit cheaper and Im wondering if that one would work for my level and what im loooking to do? I do plan on making some prints but nothing too big maybe 8x10" or 11x17" at the most


----------



## LD0GG

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Apr 27 2011, 01:01 PM~20431383
> *right on, how does that T1i compare to the base model Cannon EOS Rebel XS? I have also been looking at that one because it is a bit cheaper and Im wondering if that one would work for my level and what im loooking to do? I do plan on making some prints but nothing too big maybe 8x10" or 11x17" at the most
> *


The XS as recently been updated to the 1100D or T3 I would get that one instead in your case. The XS or T3 is totally fine for prints up to 11x17.


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@Apr 27 2011, 10:13 AM~20431468
> *The XS as recently been updated to the 1100D or T3 I would get that one instead in your case.  The XS or T3 is totally fine for prints up to 11x17.
> *


cool thanks!


----------



## Sinatra

Not Guilty 59 rag

Klique O.C


----------



## Sinatra

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@Apr 25 2011, 04:53 PM~20417871
> *from Easter Sunday :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn looks like I missed out :angry: 

Good shot Mike!!!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

I am asking for everyone's support here from LIL in a cover contest I entered yesterday. Deadline for all votes ends May 31st and you can access the voting page by clicking on the link below. Please vote 5 stars when submitting your vote and pass the word along - it would be so cool to get this cover. Thanks in advance and have a wonderful morning to everyone and keep up the great work.

Tony Valadez
FLASHBOX Photography
tonyvaladez.com
[email protected]
214.392.5691


http://www.ppmag.com/cover-contest-2011/vote/18193/


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@Apr 28 2011, 01:03 AM~20437765
> *Not Guilty 59 rag
> 
> Klique O.C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see a strobe and another camera on tripod on the bottom pic.....was this for some type of photoshoot?


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 28 2011, 08:29 AM~20438945
> *I am asking for everyone's support here from LIL in a cover contest I entered yesterday. Deadline for all votes ends May 31st and you can access the voting page by clicking on the link below. Please vote 5 stars when submitting your vote and pass the word along - it would be so cool to get this cover. Thanks in advance and have a wonderful morning to everyone and keep up the great work.
> 
> Tony Valadez
> FLASHBOX Photography
> tonyvaladez.com
> [email protected]
> 214.392.5691
> http://www.ppmag.com/cover-contest-2011/vote/18193/
> *


just voted....good luck


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@Apr 28 2011, 10:29 AM~20438945
> *I am asking for everyone's support here from LIL in a cover contest I entered yesterday. Deadline for all votes ends May 31st and you can access the voting page by clicking on the link below. Please vote 5 stars when submitting your vote and pass the word along - it would be so cool to get this cover. Thanks in advance and have a wonderful morning to everyone and keep up the great work.
> 
> Tony Valadez
> FLASHBOX Photography
> tonyvaladez.com
> [email protected]
> 214.392.5691
> http://www.ppmag.com/cover-contest-2011/vote/18193/
> *


when I click on link it don't say much. do I have to become a memeber before voting?


----------



## My95Fleety

took these pics of my homies son's bike before he starts buildingit.
Sorry they're so big.


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@Apr 28 2011, 06:03 PM~20437765
> *Not Guilty 59 rag
> 
> Klique O.C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@Apr 28 2011, 01:03 AM~20437765
> *Not Guilty 59 rag
> 
> Klique O.C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Sinatra

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Apr 28 2011, 08:02 AM~20439167
> *I see a strobe and another camera on tripod on the bottom pic.....was this for some type of photoshoot?
> *



Yea! It was a shoot for a feature on the onap web site

these are some of the pics shot by the Homie Lowrr






































quick vid


----------



## Sinatra

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE+Apr 29 2011, 04:51 AM~20446264-->
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:  :worship:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHUKO 204_@Apr 29 2011, 07:10 AM~20446841
> *
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## that_loco

First picture ever taken with my t2i


----------



## 94pimplac

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Apr 28 2011, 11:45 PM~20445572
> *took these pics of my homies son's bike before he starts buildingit.
> Sorry they're so big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@Apr 29 2011, 10:49 AM~20447721
> *Yea! It was a shoot for a feature on the onap web site
> 
> these are some of the pics shot by the Homie Lowrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quick vid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


right on man....good stuff


----------



## PICAZZO

What's up guys, I'm looking to buy a canon T2I and I'm located in the bay area, if anyone is selling one pm me. Thanks


----------



## LurchPP

Few pics i took this weekend i know they aint the best of the best but i know i did them with pride all criticism is welcomed...


----------



## that_loco

fucking around this weekend


----------



## alonzo

I NEVER TAKE PICS OF MY CAR. BUT HERE WE GO A MURAL DOWNTOWN PHOENIX :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by alonzo_@May 2 2011, 07:53 PM~20470981
> *I NEVER TAKE PICS OF MY CAR. BUT HERE WE GO A MURAL DOWNTOWN PHOENIX :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Very cool shot...diggin how u shot through the gate


----------



## MikeS

Found some few months old film and got it back from the lab last week. Very happy with the results, too bad my KIEV60 broke.


----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@May 3 2011, 10:08 AM~20474588
> *Found some few months old film and got it back from the lab last week. Very happy with the results, too bad my KIEV60 broke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Great everyone....Keep up the good work.


@ MikeS


Love the silhouette shot. Great way to capture a fun moment .Film work is awesome.Overall you work is bad-as :thumbsup:


----------



## PROVOK

Question for the pros

How much should I sell prints for?

Not for 15s or weddings but of my personal work.


----------



## alonzo

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 2 2011, 09:37 PM~20472062
> *Very cool shot...diggin how u shot through the gate
> *


THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## zoolyfe

never really post anything here, so here's a few from the last 2 weeks that i've shot.......


----------



## Sinatra

> _Originally posted by zoolyfe_@May 3 2011, 05:12 PM~20478286
> *never really post anything here, so here's a few from the last 2 weeks that i've shot.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



beutiful colors!! :wow:


----------



## mr.fisheye

BEEN MIA...BEEN HELL BUSY....WENT BACK A FEW PAGES AND DAM!!! HELLA GOOD IMAGES!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: MISS THIS PLACE!!


----------



## zoolyfe

@ Sinatra - thanks bro! i'm actually really excited about the progress that i've been making with my photos.


----------



## mr.fisheye

SOME OF MY NEW STUFF.... CLOTHING AD'S


















































[/quote]


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

Sick photography in here hopefully someday I can get a good camera!!!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by alonzo_@May 2 2011, 07:53 PM~20470981
> *I NEVER TAKE PICS OF MY CAR. BUT HERE WE GO A MURAL DOWNTOWN PHOENIX :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## zoolyfe

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Apr 28 2011, 10:45 PM~20445572
> *took these pics of my homies son's bike before he starts buildingit.
> Sorry they're so big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i wish that i had gotten more creative photos of my car when it was rusty


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by MikeS+May 3 2011, 09:08 AM~20474588-->
> 
> 
> 
> Found some few months old film and got it back from the lab last week. Very happy with the results, too bad my KIEV60 broke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bad ass Mike :wow:
> 
> You don't post much but I sure like it when you do
> <!--QuoteBegin-zoolyfe_@May 3 2011, 06:12 PM~20478286
> *never really post anything here, so here's a few from the last 2 weeks that i've shot.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


colors and composition are on point....hope you keep posting in here


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@May 3 2011, 06:29 PM~20478450
> *SOME OF MY NEW STUFF.... CLOTHING AD'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good stuff Travi....I like these the best


----------



## zoolyfe

thanks Twotonz.


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by zoolyfe_@May 3 2011, 07:21 PM~20478953
> *i wish that i had gotten more creative photos of my car when it was rusty
> *


yeah. my pics are that great. but my friend asked me to shoot this for him before he builds it. it was actually the first time someone aske to to shoot something for them.


----------



## nobueno

> Yea! It was a shoot for a feature on the onap web site
> 
> these are some of the pics shot by the Homie Lowrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quick vid


Nice! Love the colors! 



> I NEVER TAKE PICS OF MY CAR. BUT HERE WE GO A MURAL DOWNTOWN PHOENIX :biggrin:


Nice one! Like Kutty said, through the fence is great! 



> Found some few months old film and got it back from the lab last week. Very happy with the results, too bad my KIEV60 broke.


Nice Mike! 



> Question for the pros
> 
> How much should I sell prints for?
> 
> Not for 15s or weddings but of my personal work.


Depends on the size. How big are the prints?



> never really post anything here, so here's a few from the last 2 weeks that i've shot.......


Great work Corey! Love the colors!



> SOME OF MY NEW STUFF.... CLOTHING AD'S


[/quote]
Sick Travis! She reminds me of Lisa Boyle.


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by My95Fleety_@Apr 28 2011, 11:45 PM~20445572
> *took these pics of my homies son's bike before he starts buildingit.
> Sorry they're so big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice!


----------



## nobueno

Here's one from a shoot for a friend's shop.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 4 2011, 08:37 AM~20482494
> *Here's one from a shoot for a friend's shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Twotonz

Ok everyone, one of my duties at Lowrider Magazine is being Editor of Lowrider Arte Magazine.....so if you haven't already make sure to hit the like button on the facebook page....thanks everyone  

Lowrider Arte Magazine Facebook


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 4 2011, 10:53 AM~20483244
> *Ok everyone, one of my duties at Lowrider Magazine is being Editor of Lowrider Arte Magazine.....so if you haven't already make sure to hit the like button on the facebook page....thanks everyone
> 
> Lowrider Arte Magazine Facebook
> *


----------



## zoolyfe

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 4 2011, 07:37 AM~20482494
> *Here's one from a shoot for a friend's shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Irocklabels

Nice work Jae


----------



## alonzo

> _Originally posted by CHUKO 204_@May 3 2011, 07:04 PM~20478810
> *nice
> *


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## alonzo

> Nice one! Like Kutty said, through the fence is great!
> thanks homie :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## DREAM ON

GREAT WORK!!!!!!EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## Nasty

Pics from yesterday....


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 4 2011, 09:37 AM~20482494
> *Here's one from a shoot for a friend's shop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



GOOD LORD THOSE ARE NICE!! :biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Here is one from my trip to San Francisco this past weekend. 

- tony valadez


----------



## CARROT

Here's a pic of a set up I'm working on. Took the pic with my T2I.


----------



## 72 kutty

A couple of shots from a week or two ago...


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 8 2011, 11:13 PM~20509006
> *Pics from yesterday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@May 8 2011, 09:34 PM~20511512
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68

> A couple of shots from a week or two ago...


----------



## Chi-Town boi

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 8 2011, 07:02 PM~20510258
> *A couple of shots from a week or two ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

I'm gonna try to buy a entry level Dslr w/video. Which would you get out of the three?
Nikon D3100 new(1080)
Canon T1i Used (1080)
Canon T3 new (720)


----------



## ESCHOELAID




----------



## ESCHOELAID




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@May 9 2011, 03:21 PM~20515951
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## supersporting88




----------



## alonzo

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 8 2011, 07:02 PM~20510258
> *A couple of shots from a week or two ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE WORK BRO!!!!


----------



## alonzo

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@May 6 2011, 03:37 AM~20495888
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD MANDO :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinonu




----------



## 77doba

i havent posted on here in a while...so heres some pics!


----------



## 72 kutty

> :thumbsup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NICE WORK BRO!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks guys....just a quick test shoot. Hopefully gonna set up another shoot soon
Click to expand...


----------



## 77doba

and a few more...


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by ESCHOELAID_@May 9 2011, 04:21 PM~20515951
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Desktop background off the month.


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by 77doba_@May 9 2011, 10:01 PM~20518804
> *i havent posted on here in a while...so heres some pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## nobueno

July issue out now!


----------



## LD0GG

hey Jae, what's your favorite lens or filter setup for a car shoot?


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

I've been too busy with school to shoot much, much less post anything but here are a few from this weekend.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:cheesy:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 10 2011, 01:38 PM~20523534
> *July issue out now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 10 2011, 05:00 PM~20523669
> *I've been too busy with school to shoot much, much less post anything but here are a few from this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Get your camera cleaned bro. You got dust specs. Good shots tho! :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by LD0GG_@May 10 2011, 01:44 PM~20523568
> *hey Jae, what's your favorite lens or filter setup for a car shoot?
> *


I alternate between a 17-55 and a 14-24 both 2.8 lens but I find that I am using the 14-24 more now. As for filters I use a circular polarizer on my 70-200 on ocassion. I need to use it more and on my 17-55 as well.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 10 2011, 06:43 PM~20524579
> *Get your camera cleaned bro. You got dust specs. Good shots tho! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks its a pretty new camera I wasn't expecting to need to clean it so soon but I do see the two spots in the upper corners. 

Here is a few more.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 10 2011, 05:27 PM~20524842
> *Thanks its a pretty new camera I wasn't expecting to need to clean it so soon but I do see the two spots in the upper corners.
> 
> Here is a few more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## alonzo

FROM THIS WEEKEND


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by alonzo_@May 10 2011, 08:25 PM~20526281
> *FROM THIS WEEKEND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Clean shot


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 10 2011, 01:38 PM~20523534
> *July issue out now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Cover looks good


----------



## zoolyfe

> I've been too busy with school to shoot much, much less post anything but here are a few from this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> always love the pics of the cadi's


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 10 2011, 12:38 PM~20523534
> *July issue out now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Twotonz

ok....lets talk about rookie moves



So this weekend I went up to NorCal to do some photoshoots at my studio. I shot two rides and I used a model in one of the shoots, while shooting I decided to also shoot some video of both cars with my Canon 5D Mark II. So far everything is going smooth....I have a third shoot lined up in San Jose. The batterie on my camera is running low from shooting video so I decide to put it in the charger and give it a little more juice before the shoot. I pack all my gear up and head to San Jo for the third and final shoot of the day. I show up to the location, unpack and set up my lighting gear and then I reach for my camera and BAM!!! I noticed that it's way to light and I knew instantly that I left my batterie almost two hours away at my studio charging! By this time its after 9pm so all the stores that would carry the batterie for my camera are all closed and I couldn't go back to my studio because it would be a 4hr round trip.....so what do I do? I call up one of my photographer buddies in San Jose to see if I could borrow his camera for the shoot. Sure enough, he was all good with letting me use.

So at the end of the day I end up getting my shoot done but not after pulling a huge rookie move.


So I want to thank Steve B aka Nasty for letting me use his camera in such short notice

























and yes.....Steve B is a Nikon guy :happysad: 

the end


----------



## Mr. 412

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 11 2011, 02:00 PM~20529843
> *ok....lets talk about rookie moves
> So this weekend I went up to NorCal to do some photoshoots at my studio.  I shot two rides and I used a model in one of the shoots, while shooting I decided to also shoot some video of both cars with my Canon 5D Mark II.  So far everything is going smooth....I have a third shoot lined up in San Jose.  The batterie on my camera is running low from shooting video so I decide to put it in the charger and give it a little more juice before the shoot.  I pack all my gear up and head to San Jo for the third and final shoot of the day.  I show up to the location, unpack and set up my lighting gear and then I reach for my camera and BAM!!!  I noticed that it's way to light and I knew instantly that I left my batterie almost two hours away at my studio charging!  By this time its after 9pm so all the stores that would carry the batterie for my camera are all closed and I couldn't go back to my studio because it would be a 4hr round trip.....so what do I do?  I call up one of my photographer buddies in San Jose to see if I could borrow his camera for the shoot.  Sure enough, he was all good with letting me use.
> 
> So at the end of the day I end up getting my shoot done but not after pulling a huge rookie move.
> So I want to thank Steve B aka Nasty for letting me use his camera in such short notice
> and yes.....Steve B is a Nikon guy  :happysad:
> 
> the end
> *




:roflmao:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 11 2011, 11:00 AM~20529843
> *ok....lets talk about rookie moves
> So this weekend I went up to NorCal to do some photoshoots at my studio.  I shot two rides and I used a model in one of the shoots, while shooting I decided to also shoot some video of both cars with my Canon 5D Mark II.  So far everything is going smooth....I have a third shoot lined up in San Jose.  The batterie on my camera is running low from shooting video so I decide to put it in the charger and give it a little more juice before the shoot.  I pack all my gear up and head to San Jo for the third and final shoot of the day.  I show up to the location, unpack and set up my lighting gear and then I reach for my camera and BAM!!!  I noticed that it's way to light and I knew instantly that I left my batterie almost two hours away at my studio charging!  By this time its after 9pm so all the stores that would carry the batterie for my camera are all closed and I couldn't go back to my studio because it would be a 4hr round trip.....so what do I do?  I call up one of my photographer buddies in San Jose to see if I could borrow his camera for the shoot.  Sure enough, he was all good with letting me use.
> 
> So at the end of the day I end up getting my shoot done but not after pulling a huge rookie move.
> So I want to thank Steve B aka Nasty for letting me use his camera in such short notice
> and yes.....Steve B is a Nikon guy  :happysad:
> 
> the end
> *


 :roflmao: :rimshot:


----------



## warning




----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 11 2011, 11:00 AM~20529843
> *ok....lets talk about rookie moves
> So this weekend I went up to NorCal to do some photoshoots at my studio.  I shot two rides and I used a model in one of the shoots, while shooting I decided to also shoot some video of both cars with my Canon 5D Mark II.  So far everything is going smooth....I have a third shoot lined up in San Jose.  The batterie on my camera is running low from shooting video so I decide to put it in the charger and give it a little more juice before the shoot.  I pack all my gear up and head to San Jo for the third and final shoot of the day.  I show up to the location, unpack and set up my lighting gear and then I reach for my camera and BAM!!!  I noticed that it's way to light and I knew instantly that I left my batterie almost two hours away at my studio charging!  By this time its after 9pm so all the stores that would carry the batterie for my camera are all closed and I couldn't go back to my studio because it would be a 4hr round trip.....so what do I do?  I call up one of my photographer buddies in San Jose to see if I could borrow his camera for the shoot.  Sure enough, he was all good with letting me use.
> 
> So at the end of the day I end up getting my shoot done but not after pulling a huge rookie move.
> So I want to thank Steve B aka Nasty for letting me use his camera in such short notice
> and yes.....Steve B is a Nikon guy  :happysad:
> 
> the end
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

anytime bro, i was happy to help you out.

and you know you loved the way a nikon felt in your hands bro


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

I have a couple of Canon Lens for sell on ebay 







































http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...=STRK:MESELX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 11 2011, 01:00 PM~20529843
> *ok....lets talk about rookie moves
> So this weekend I went up to NorCal to do some photoshoots at my studio.  I shot two rides and I used a model in one of the shoots, while shooting I decided to also shoot some video of both cars with my Canon 5D Mark II.  So far everything is going smooth....I have a third shoot lined up in San Jose.  The batterie on my camera is running low from shooting video so I decide to put it in the charger and give it a little more juice before the shoot.  I pack all my gear up and head to San Jo for the third and final shoot of the day.  I show up to the location, unpack and set up my lighting gear and then I reach for my camera and BAM!!!  I noticed that it's way to light and I knew instantly that I left my batterie almost two hours away at my studio charging!  By this time its after 9pm so all the stores that would carry the batterie for my camera are all closed and I couldn't go back to my studio because it would be a 4hr round trip.....so what do I do?  I call up one of my photographer buddies in San Jose to see if I could borrow his camera for the shoot.  Sure enough, he was all good with letting me use.
> 
> So at the end of the day I end up getting my shoot done but not after pulling a huge rookie move.
> So I want to thank Steve B aka Nasty for letting me use his camera in such short notice
> and yes.....Steve B is a Nikon guy  :happysad:
> 
> the end
> *


LOL


----------



## NIMSTER64

a couple from a senior shoot we did this weekend.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 11 2011, 11:00 AM~20529843
> *ok....lets talk about rookie moves
> So this weekend I went up to NorCal to do some photoshoots at my studio.  I shot two rides and I used a model in one of the shoots, while shooting I decided to also shoot some video of both cars with my Canon 5D Mark II.  So far everything is going smooth....I have a third shoot lined up in San Jose.  The batterie on my camera is running low from shooting video so I decide to put it in the charger and give it a little more juice before the shoot.  I pack all my gear up and head to San Jo for the third and final shoot of the day.  I show up to the location, unpack and set up my lighting gear and then I reach for my camera and BAM!!!  I noticed that it's way to light and I knew instantly that I left my batterie almost two hours away at my studio charging!  By this time its after 9pm so all the stores that would carry the batterie for my camera are all closed and I couldn't go back to my studio because it would be a 4hr round trip.....so what do I do?  I call up one of my photographer buddies in San Jose to see if I could borrow his camera for the shoot.  Sure enough, he was all good with letting me use.
> 
> So at the end of the day I end up getting my shoot done but not after pulling a huge rookie move.
> So I want to thank Steve B aka Nasty for letting me use his camera in such short notice
> and yes.....Steve B is a Nikon guy  :happysad:
> 
> the end
> *



:| 




















lol :biggrin:


----------



## alonzo

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 10 2011, 09:06 PM~20526623
> *Clean shot
> *


THANKS KUTTY :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 11 2011, 02:30 PM~20531168
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> anytime bro, i was happy to help you out.
> 
> and you know you loved the way a nikon felt in your hands bro
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@May 12 2011, 09:13 AM~20537074
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pic :thumbsup:


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by warning_@May 11 2011, 01:09 PM~20530703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by alonzo_@May 10 2011, 08:25 PM~20526281
> *FROM THIS WEEKEND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats an awesome pic!


----------



## el peyotero

went and took some HDR photos around my neighborhood with the homie the other day. Im hooked on the HDR effect, shit is crazy. These were shot with a basic Cannon EOS rebel in Portland, OR


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@May 12 2011, 09:49 AM~20537277
> *went and took some HDR photos around my neighborhood with the homie the other day. Im hooked on the HDR effect, shit is crazy. These were shot with a basic Cannon EOS rebel in Portland, OR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DOPE!!!


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@May 12 2011, 09:49 AM~20537277
> *went and took some HDR photos around my neighborhood with the homie the other day. Im hooked on the HDR effect, shit is crazy. These were shot with a basic Cannon EOS rebel in Portland, OR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@May 12 2011, 11:49 AM~20537277
> *went and took some HDR photos around my neighborhood with the homie the other day. Im hooked on the HDR effect, shit is crazy. These were shot with a basic Cannon EOS rebel in Portland, OR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love it it is not over done. some people over do it and it looks bad. good job.


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@May 12 2011, 09:49 AM~20537277
> *went and took some HDR photos around my neighborhood with the homie the other day. Im hooked on the HDR effect, shit is crazy. These were shot with a basic Cannon EOS rebel in Portland, OR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm not an HDR guy but I have to admit that I like these....not sure if its because they are urban type landscape locations or what but you did a really nice job


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 11 2011, 02:30 PM~20531168
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> anytime bro, i was happy to help you out.
> 
> and you know you loved the way a nikon felt in your hands bro
> *


thanks man....I knew the guys in here would have a good laugh about that.

You still have to get back to me about the thing I was telling you about in June....I need to know whats up....I'm heading to Phoenix tomorrow so shoot me a text


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

:ninja:


----------



## ciscosfc

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@May 12 2011, 08:49 AM~20537277
> *went and took some HDR photos around my neighborhood with the homie the other day. Im hooked on the HDR effect, shit is crazy. These were shot with a basic Cannon EOS rebel in Portland, OR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


amazing work!!! :cheesy:


----------



## alonzo

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@May 12 2011, 09:49 AM~20537277
> *went and took some HDR photos around my neighborhood with the homie the other day. Im hooked on the HDR effect, shit is crazy. These were shot with a basic Cannon EOS rebel in Portland, OR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice bro i like that :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@May 12 2011, 09:49 AM~20537277
> *went and took some HDR photos around my neighborhood with the homie the other day. Im hooked on the HDR effect, shit is crazy. These were shot with a basic Cannon EOS rebel in Portland, OR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 12 2011, 07:11 PM~20540243
> *thanks man....I knew the guys in here would have a good laugh about that.
> 
> You still have to get back to me about the thing I was telling you about in June....I need to know whats up....I'm heading to Phoenix tomorrow so shoot me a text
> *


don't forget your Batteries LOL...  be safe homie


----------



## el peyotero

thanks for the feedback on the hdr photos guys, i know its not for everyone but appreciate the kind words


----------



## RollinDeepSJ

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@May 11 2011, 02:32 PM~20531182
> *I have a couple of Canon Lens for sell on ebay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...=STRK:MESELX:IT
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...=STRK:MESELX:IT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@May 12 2011, 10:49 AM~20537277
> *went and took some HDR photos around my neighborhood with the homie the other day. Im hooked on the HDR effect, shit is crazy. These were shot with a basic Cannon EOS rebel in Portland, OR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how do you do this? Is it a Photoshop effect? Looks really good... yeah Im a newbie as buying first DSLR in two weeks. :happysad:


----------



## FatAl 63




----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@May 12 2011, 08:49 AM~20537277
> *went and took some HDR photos around my neighborhood with the homie the other day. Im hooked on the HDR effect, shit is crazy. These were shot with a basic Cannon EOS rebel in Portland, OR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats badass


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@May 12 2011, 05:49 PM~20537277
> *went and took some HDR photos around my neighborhood with the homie the other day. Im hooked on the HDR effect, shit is crazy. These were shot with a basic Cannon EOS rebel in Portland, OR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow, looks very nicely done. love it.


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## nobueno

My son Julian made his first Communion on Saturday. Here is a shot of his right after he returned to his pew.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 16 2011, 12:21 PM~20562336
> *My son Julian made his first Communion on Saturday. Here is a shot of his right after he returned to his pew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congrats on the little mans big day.


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@May 13 2011, 04:31 PM~20547725
> *how do you do this? Is it a Photoshop effect? Looks really good... yeah Im a newbie as buying first DSLR in two weeks. :happysad:
> *


to be honest Im super new to it myself and had a friend helping with he HDR effect so Im prolly not the best guy to explain. It wasnt done using photoshop but it is done using a similar software program that helps achieve that effect. BAsically you set the camera up to take three of the exact same photo at different resolutions and then you combine them or manipulate the three using the software program. You can adjust different settings to give it a more or less dramatic effect based on what youre going for. One of the photographers on here might be able to explain alot better, im just a newbie


----------



## My95Fleety

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 16 2011, 09:21 AM~20562336
> *My son Julian made his first Communion on Saturday. Here is a shot of his right after he returned to his pew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice picture!!!

Do you or anybody here find that when there is some sort of family event, it's hard to be part of the event and be the photographer as well?


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO+May 16 2011, 10:00 AM~20562596-->
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on the little mans big day.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks my friend!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-My95Fleety_@May 16 2011, 10:57 AM~20562965
> *Very nice picture!!!
> 
> Do you or anybody here find that when there is some sort of family event, it's hard to be part of the event and be the photographer as well?
> *


Not really, I take a few photos. Join in the festivities and then shoot some more.


----------



## Long Roof

Here's a photo I took outside of Seattle. Turned out a lot better then I thought it would of.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@May 16 2011, 08:42 AM~20562098
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## FatAl 63

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 16 2011, 09:21 AM~20562336
> *My son Julian made his first Communion on Saturday. Here is a shot of his right after he returned to his pew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Real Nice! :wow:


----------



## FatAl 63

I was wondering what the canon guys would say about this lens found one online for what seems to be a cool price but not sure on brand and if its worth it -Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8 for Canon - $300


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 13 2011, 09:00 AM~20545002
> *don't forget your Batteries LOL...  be safe homie
> *


lol.....IMO I think that its ok for mistakes to happen as long as you learn from them. I went from owning 1 battery and 1 charger to having 3 batteries and 2 chargers because of my mistake. We live and we learn


----------



## DREAM ON

CONGRAT'S TO JERRY LAM....HE'S REGAL (805 STYLE) CAME OUT ON THE LRM 18 WHEELER TOUR TRUCK!!!









AND GUESS WHAT PIC BY DREAM ON :0 :h5: 

GLAD TO SEE MY WORK OUT THERE!!!!!!!


----------



## PROVOK

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63_@May 16 2011, 11:01 PM~20568167
> *I was wondering what the canon guys would say about this lens found one online for what seems to be a cool price but not sure on brand and if its worth it -Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8 for Canon - $300
> *


i have the Nikon version of this lens. I use it the most. good lens.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Have not posted any images in sometime. Here are some I am editing from a wedding near Houston, TX.


----------



## Who Productions




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## Los 210




----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 17 2011, 08:08 AM~20569783
> *Have not posted any images in sometime. Here are some I am editing from a wedding near Houston, TX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


super nice work homie


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.

good job to all that post the pics. looks like we all are getting better. i dont want to sound like im full of myself but im my eyes i know iv gotten better. i compare old pics to my new ones and i like the progress that i have done. keep up the nice pics, always a good motivater for me.  :thumbsup: noticed after i looked on computer that i got spots. gotta go in for a lil cleaning. whats the best way? taking it someplace or just with one of those compressed gas duster things?


----------



## nobueno

> _Originally posted by FatAl 63+May 16 2011, 09:58 PM~20568130-->
> 
> 
> 
> Real Nice!  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by FatAl [email protected] 16 2011, 10:01 PM~20568167
> *I was wondering what the canon guys would say about this lens found one online for what seems to be a cool price but not sure on brand and if its worth it -Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8 for Canon - $300
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have the Nikon version and it is a great lens for the price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by DREAM [email protected] 17 2011, 12:31 AM~20568806
> *CONGRAT'S TO JERRY LAM....HE'S REGAL (805 STYLE) CAME OUT ON THE LRM 18 WHEELER TOUR TRUCK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND GUESS WHAT PIC BY DREAM ON  :0 :h5:
> 
> GLAD TO SEE MY WORK OUT THERE!!!!!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats Tony! Congrats Jerry!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-.:Vato Loco:._@May 17 2011, 11:37 AM~20570967
> *good job to all that post the pics. looks like we all are getting better. i dont want to sound like im full of myself but im my eyes i know iv gotten better. i compare old pics to my new ones and i like the progress that i have done. keep up the nice pics, always a good motivater for me.    :thumbsup:  noticed after i looked on computer that i got spots. gotta go in for a lil cleaning. whats the best way? taking it someplace or just with one of those compressed gas duster things?
> 
> *


No Canned Air! Take it to get cleaned at a camera shop. The canned air will damage the camera.


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 17 2011, 01:43 PM~20570989
> *No Canned Air! Take it to get cleaned at a camera shop. The canned air will damage the camera.
> *



ok thank bro


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@May 17 2011, 12:37 PM~20570967
> *good job to all that post the pics. looks like we all are getting better. i dont want to sound like im full of myself but im my eyes i know iv gotten better. i compare old pics to my new ones and i like the progress that i have done. keep up the nice pics, always a good motivater for me.    :thumbsup:  noticed after i looked on computer that i got spots. gotta go in for a lil cleaning. whats the best way? taking it someplace or just with one of those compressed gas duster things?
> 
> *



The canned air will damage your sensor. Take it to a camera store near you for cleaning. Archinal Camera in Dallas will teach you how to clean your own sensor if you are a do it yourself kind of guy.


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 17 2011, 11:19 PM~20575027
> *The canned air will damage your sensor. Take it to a camera store near you for cleaning. Archinal Camera in Dallas will teach you how to clean your own sensor if you are a do it yourself kind of guy.
> *


Yea I am a do it yourself person. Thnx, nice pics as always.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 17 2011, 01:39 AM~20568668
> *lol.....IMO I think that its ok for mistakes to happen as long as you learn from them.  I went from owning 1 battery and 1 charger to having 3 batteries and 2 chargers because of my mistake.  We live and we learn
> *


it happened to me but I forgot mine at the church and when I went back to get it Mass had already started and it was up front LOL I was so embaraced LOL. the priest was looking at me like what are you doing LOL. this was about a month ago. for the christening we shot. so I know the feeling luckly mine was only a 30 min drive.


----------



## DREAM ON

HERE IS MY CAR WHEN I WAS GETTING IT READY FOR VEGAS....... :wow:


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by nobueno_@May 17 2011, 11:43 AM~20570989
> *Congrats Tony! Congrats Jerry!
> 
> *


THANK'S JAE


----------



## Twotonz

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 18 2011, 08:32 AM~20577496
> *it happened to me but I forgot mine at the church and when I went back to get it Mass had already started and it was up front LOL I was so embaraced LOL. the priest was looking at me like what are you doing LOL. this was about a month ago. for the christening we shot. so I know the feeling luckly mine was only a 30 min drive.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I'm sure that everyone in here have there own embarrassing photography story


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 17 2011, 08:28 AM~20569835
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 uffin: uffin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@May 18 2011, 09:28 AM~20577888
> *HERE IS MY CAR WHEN I WAS GETTING IT READY FOR VEGAS....... :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## supersporting88




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

I've been watching a specific lens & jus found a killer deal on it. 
I just wanted to pick everyones brain on if this lens is a good one for doing my portraits, more specifically ... & if so what else would this lens be ideal for me or if anyone knows anything about it good or bad?

Thanks in advance.
Michael

*
Nikon 35mm f/1.8G AF-S DX Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras


Fast, f/1.8 prime lens engineered for Nikon DX-format D-SLRS, the AF-S DX Nikkor 35mm f/1.8G lens renders a picture angle approximating the classic normal angle of view of a 50mm lens on a Nikon FXformat digital SLR or 35mm film camera
Aspherical lens element minimizes coma and other types of lens aberrations, further improving image integrity
Nikon Super Integrated Coating (SIC) enhances light transmission efficiency and offers color consistency and reduced flare
Exclusive Nikon Silent Wave Motor (SWM) enables fast, accurate and quiet autofocus
Close focusing to 1 foot for creative perspectives and versatility
Rounded 7-blade diaphragm opening makes out-of-focus elements appear more natural
Accepts 52mm filter attachments*


----------



## supersporting88

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 19 2011, 08:05 AM~20584221
> *I've been watching a specific lens & jus found a killer deal on it.
> I just wanted to pick everyones brain on if this lens is a good one for doing my portraits, more specifically ... & if so what else would this lens be ideal for me or if anyone knows anything about it good or bad?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Michael
> 
> 
> Nikon 35mm f/1.8G AF-S DX Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras
> Fast, f/1.8 prime lens engineered for Nikon DX-format D-SLRS, the AF-S DX Nikkor 35mm f/1.8G lens renders a picture angle approximating the classic normal angle of view of a 50mm lens on a Nikon FXformat digital SLR or 35mm film camera
> Aspherical lens element minimizes coma and other types of lens aberrations, further improving image integrity
> Nikon Super Integrated Coating (SIC) enhances light transmission efficiency and offers color consistency and reduced flare
> Exclusive Nikon Silent Wave Motor (SWM) enables fast, accurate and quiet autofocus
> Close focusing to 1 foot for creative perspectives and versatility
> Rounded 7-blade diaphragm opening makes out-of-focus elements appear more natural
> Accepts 52mm filter attachments
> *


Thats the lens I used for the pic above and the last several picks I posted. Cant beat it for the price. Check out the reviews on amazon.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Here is a stupid yet funny video I was sent.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awq90APEVgw...player_embedded


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 19 2011, 06:05 AM~20584221
> *I've been watching a specific lens & jus found a killer deal on it.
> I just wanted to pick everyones brain on if this lens is a good one for doing my portraits, more specifically ... & if so what else would this lens be ideal for me or if anyone knows anything about it good or bad?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Michael
> 
> 
> Nikon 35mm f/1.8G AF-S DX Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras
> Fast, f/1.8 prime lens engineered for Nikon DX-format D-SLRS, the AF-S DX Nikkor 35mm f/1.8G lens renders a picture angle approximating the classic normal angle of view of a 50mm lens on a Nikon FXformat digital SLR or 35mm film camera
> Aspherical lens element minimizes coma and other types of lens aberrations, further improving image integrity
> Nikon Super Integrated Coating (SIC) enhances light transmission efficiency and offers color consistency and reduced flare
> Exclusive Nikon Silent Wave Motor (SWM) enables fast, accurate and quiet autofocus
> Close focusing to 1 foot for creative perspectives and versatility
> Rounded 7-blade diaphragm opening makes out-of-focus elements appear more natural
> Accepts 52mm filter attachments
> *


All shot with that lens


----------



## Mr. 412

thanks fellaz .... im gonna pick up that lens asap!

Happy Birthday DREAM~ON !!!


----------



## Twotonz

Go to the Lowrider Mag Facebook page and check out the video I made of the Lowrider Magazine Phoenix show. Feedback is much appreciated


----------



## mxcn_roc

For the Nikon shooters or Canon Strobist shooters, I have an extra Nikon SB-28 Speedlight. I was using it as part of my Strobist setup, but I don't really use.









I'm looking to get $120 OBO. 

Let me know.


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@May 19 2011, 05:06 PM~20588164
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: nice


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by Mr. 412_@May 19 2011, 09:59 AM~20585471
> *thanks fellaz .... im gonna pick up that lens asap!
> 
> Happy Birthday DREAM~ON !!!
> *


Thank you bro!!!


----------



## BigCeez




----------



## Sinatra

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 19 2011, 05:05 AM~20584221
> *I've been watching a specific lens & jus found a killer deal on it.
> I just wanted to pick everyones brain on if this lens is a good one for doing my portraits, more specifically ... & if so what else would this lens be ideal for me or if anyone knows anything about it good or bad?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Michael
> 
> 
> Nikon 35mm f/1.8G AF-S DX Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras
> Fast, f/1.8 prime lens engineered for Nikon DX-format D-SLRS, the AF-S DX Nikkor 35mm f/1.8G lens renders a picture angle approximating the classic normal angle of view of a 50mm lens on a Nikon FXformat digital SLR or 35mm film camera
> Aspherical lens element minimizes coma and other types of lens aberrations, further improving image integrity
> Nikon Super Integrated Coating (SIC) enhances light transmission efficiency and offers color consistency and reduced flare
> Exclusive Nikon Silent Wave Motor (SWM) enables fast, accurate and quiet autofocus
> Close focusing to 1 foot for creative perspectives and versatility
> Rounded 7-blade diaphragm opening makes out-of-focus elements appear more natural
> Accepts 52mm filter attachments
> *



I just picked up this lens a couple weeks ago and I'm loving it! At first I was a bit nervous cause i never had a "prime" lens before but its not as limiting as I thought it would be. Here are some things I have shot so far.














































btw, i picked up the lens at my local Samys for $199. I thought that was a killer deal!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Sinatra_@May 20 2011, 06:19 AM~20591635
> *I just picked up this lens a couple weeks ago and I'm loving it! At first I was a bit nervous cause i never had a "prime" lens before but its not as limiting as I thought it would be. Here are some things I have shot so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, i picked up the lens at my local Samys for $199. I thought that was a killer deal!
> *


First off thanks ... 
That is a killer deal ... when I first started looking at the lens 2 mths ago, it was 300.00 anywhere - Then i've been watching it on AMAZON & it was a little less, but I noticed yesterday it went down to that same price $199 so I asked in here about it & decided to go for it & then BAM! In the little time it took for me to go back to it, it went back up to $275  Now today its back down to 249.99 

figures ... jus' my luck !!!


----------



## ciscosfc

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 17 2011, 07:28 AM~20569835
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tony, you are by far one of the most talented photographers in the wedding industry. My wife is a wedding planner in San Francisco CA and we work with tons of photographers and we both wish you lived here so we can hire you for all our weddings LOL!!! Keep up the good work and I'll keep admiring your work.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by ciscosfc_@May 20 2011, 09:53 AM~20592693
> *Tony, you are by far one of the most talented photographers in the wedding industry. My wife is a wedding planner in San Francisco CA and we work with tons of photographers and we both wish you lived here so we can hire you for all our weddings LOL!!! Keep up the good work and I'll keep admiring your work.
> *



Book me out, San Francisco ain't nothing but a $250 flight on Virgin Airlines!!??
Thanks for the kind words and I do travel for weddings. I was just in San Francisco doing an engagement session about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## Magnolia Kid 57

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 20 2011, 09:02 AM~20592121
> *First off thanks ...
> That is a killer deal ... when I first started looking at the lens 2 mths ago, it was 300.00 anywhere - Then i've been watching it on AMAZON & it was a little less, but I noticed yesterday it went down to that same price $199 so I asked in here about it & decided to go for it & then BAM! In the little time it took for me to go back to it, it went back up to $275  Now today its back down to 249.99
> 
> figures ... jus' my luck !!!
> *


THIS IS THE SAME LENS IF I AM NOT MISTAKEN. http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Nikon+-+AF-S+D...9&skuId=9542328


----------



## supersporting88

> _Originally posted by Magnolia Kid 57_@May 20 2011, 12:54 PM~20593426
> *THIS IS THE SAME LENS IF I AM NOT MISTAKEN. http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Nikon+-+AF-S+D...9&skuId=9542328
> *


I picked mine up at bestbuy. Amazon usually has the best prices, so it wad a suprise to see that lens at $249-300


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@May 20 2011, 11:39 AM~20593608
> *I picked mine up at bestbuy.  Amazon usually has the best prices, so it wad a suprise to see that lens at $249-300
> *



I think I'm going to pick one up this morning..I have the 50 1.8 right now. I've heard the 35 1.8 produces better results.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by supersporting88+May 20 2011, 02:39 PM~20593608-->
> 
> 
> 
> I picked mine up at bestbuy.  Amazon usually has the best prices, so it wad a suprise to see that lens at $249-300
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know ... usually amazon's great on price! But it was weird cause as I was watching it more cosely today - I figured with the quantity amazon sold more and then the quantity was around 6 left and then the price went back up and so did what they had in stock of it. :dunno:
> Like I told my wife, just goes to show that usually amazons the place to buy but shop them as well :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-72 kutty_@May 20 2011, 03:38 PM~20593876
> *I think I'm going to pick one up this morning..I have the 50 1.8 right now.  I've heard the 35 1.8 produces better results.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 20 2011, 03:38 PM~20593876
> *I think I'm going to pick one up this morning..I have the 50 1.8 right now.  I've heard the 35 1.8 produces better results.
> *


Best Buy seems to be the best price right now, but check amazon real quick first :biggrin:


----------



## Magnolia Kid 57

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 20 2011, 02:38 PM~20593876
> *I think I'm going to pick one up this morning..I have the 50 1.8 right now.  I've heard the 35 1.8 produces better results.
> *


THIS IS THE NEW 50 1.8 http://www.nikonusa.com/Nikon-Products/Pro...?icid=hp-1-50mm


----------



## BIGMIKE

from the Royal Image CC show


----------



## BIGMIKE

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@May 19 2011, 04:06 PM~20588164
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick shot


----------



## -ImpalaMike-

Got bored today so I took a few shots of my 64 and the state capital

Took a few new shots today




































































































2 other shots of the capital


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 20 2011, 01:40 PM~20594517
> *Best Buy seems to be the best price right now, but check amazon real quick first  :biggrin:
> *


Best Buy will price match with Amazon, New Egg, etc. I get deals every time I shop at Best Buy. Moreover, their warranties are really good should one choose to opt for it. :happysad:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

> _Originally posted by Magnolia Kid 57_@May 20 2011, 02:19 PM~20594718
> *THIS IS THE NEW 50 1.8 http://www.nikonusa.com/Nikon-Products/Pro...?icid=hp-1-50mm
> *


I love my 50mm. I think its my favorite lens to shoot with.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 19 2011, 10:36 AM~20584867
> *Here is a stupid yet funny video I was sent.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awq90APEVgw...player_embedded
> *


HAHA thats funny


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 19 2011, 02:27 PM~20586299
> *Go to the Lowrider Mag Facebook page and check out the video I made of the Lowrider Magazine Phoenix show.  Feedback is much appreciated
> *


what is it under?


----------



## 75_Monte

Great pixs everyone. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO




----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 21 2011, 10:00 AM~20598979
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bad as pic!!!


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by BIGMIKE_@May 20 2011, 05:55 PM~20595679
> *sick shot
> *


Thanks Mike


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 21 2011, 07:00 AM~20598096
> *what is it under?
> *


http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=...583873&comments


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by MAAANDO_@May 21 2011, 10:00 AM~20598979
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Homer Pimpson

> _Originally posted by CURBSIDEimagery_@May 19 2011, 08:05 AM~20584221
> *I've been watching a specific lens & jus found a killer deal on it.
> I just wanted to pick everyones brain on if this lens is a good one for doing my portraits, more specifically ... & if so what else would this lens be ideal for me or if anyone knows anything about it good or bad?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Michael
> 
> 
> Nikon 35mm f/1.8G AF-S DX Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras
> Fast, f/1.8 prime lens engineered for Nikon DX-format D-SLRS, the AF-S DX Nikkor 35mm f/1.8G lens renders a picture angle approximating the classic normal angle of view of a 50mm lens on a Nikon FXformat digital SLR or 35mm film camera
> Aspherical lens element minimizes coma and other types of lens aberrations, further improving image integrity
> Nikon Super Integrated Coating (SIC) enhances light transmission efficiency and offers color consistency and reduced flare
> Exclusive Nikon Silent Wave Motor (SWM) enables fast, accurate and quiet autofocus
> Close focusing to 1 foot for creative perspectives and versatility
> Rounded 7-blade diaphragm opening makes out-of-focus elements appear more natural
> Accepts 52mm filter attachments
> *


I have one and it is a good low light lens. I got mine for $199 from wolf camera, I had to get on a waiting list because they sell them faster than they can get them. But I only waited about 2 weeks.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 21 2011, 09:40 PM~20601002
> *I have one and it is a good low light lens. I got mine for $199 from wolf camera, I had to get on a waiting list because they sell them faster than they can get them. But I only waited about 2 weeks.
> *


Thanks ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Here are a few I took a few nights ago.


----------



## MAAANDO

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON+May 21 2011, 02:35 PM~20599426-->
> 
> 
> 
> Bad as pic!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CHUKO 204_@May 21 2011, 09:17 PM~20600905
> *
> *



Thanks fellas!


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE




----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@May 21 2011, 05:59 PM~20600426
> *http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=...583873&comments
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## supersporting88




----------



## ciscosfc

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 20 2011, 09:16 AM~20593214
> *Book me out, San Francisco ain't nothing but a $250 flight on Virgin Airlines!!??
> Thanks for the kind words and I do travel for weddings. I was just in San Francisco doing an engagement session about 2 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



We're gonna keep you in mind Tony


----------



## MikeS

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 20 2011, 06:42 PM~20593365
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The boss of wedding photography for sure !!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by ImpalaMike-_@May 20 2011, 08:25 PM~20596578
> *Got bored today so I took a few shots of my 64 and the state capital
> 
> Took a few new shots today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 other shots of the capital
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice OG hardtop.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Here are a few from yesterday.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## TopDogg




----------



## Black64s

Getting ready to Repaint this 64.

Couple of Rainy day shots.

Canon 7D stock lens.


----------



## Black64s

ENVY your work... Thanks for posting...  



> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 22 2011, 05:37 PM~20605447
> *Here are a few from yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 96_impalass




----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by LOYALTY IV LIFE_@May 21 2011, 11:51 PM~20602583
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 22 2011, 07:08 PM~20605967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by ciscosfc_@May 22 2011, 02:17 PM~20604453
> *We're gonna keep you in mind Tony
> *



Thanks


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Black64s_@May 22 2011, 07:27 PM~20605708
> *ENVY your work... Thanks for posting...
> *



thank you and will do always.

t


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@May 22 2011, 08:08 PM~20605967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Model looks GOOD!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 22 2011, 07:22 PM~20605688
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



love the b/w


----------



## MikeS

California Edition

Romantics car club


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@May 23 2011, 04:12 PM~20608097
> *California Edition
> 
> Romantics car club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn :wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by MikeS_@May 22 2011, 11:12 PM~20608097
> *California Edition
> 
> Romantics car club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BigCeez




----------



## Homer Pimpson

Heres a few i took yesterday at a local show.


----------



## Who Productions




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

> _Originally posted by Who Productions_@May 23 2011, 10:57 PM~20615274
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this is very nice!!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Homer Pimpson_@May 23 2011, 07:32 PM~20613767
> *Heres a few i took yesterday at a local show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice set-up


----------



## Who Productions

> _Originally posted by tonyvaladez.com_@May 24 2011, 04:49 AM~20616990
> *this is very nice!!
> *


 :worship:


----------



## Nasty

This is a pic from a shoot we did saturday. we were just bored waiting around for the world to end so we decided to have some fun. this was the first time my friend tried doing the make up. i dont think it came out to bad with it being her first time and using cheap dollar store face paint.

Comments or critiques are always welcomed  

soft focus filter and 1 studio strobe with softbox


----------



## 72 kutty

> _Originally posted by Nasty_@May 24 2011, 10:36 AM~20618315
> *This is a pic from a shoot we did saturday. we were just bored waiting around for the world to end so we decided to have some fun. this was the first time my friend tried doing the make up. i dont think it came out to bad with it being her first time and using cheap dollar store face paint.
> 
> Comments or critiques are always welcomed
> 
> soft focus filter and 1 studio strobe with softbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good Nasty....me and the wife were talking about doing the same type of shoot the other day. Just haven't got to it. Nicely done bro!


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@May 24 2011, 09:15 PM~20622778
> *Looks good Nasty....me and the wife were talking about doing the same type of shoot the other day.  Just haven't got to it.  Nicely done bro!
> *


Thanks bro! yea it was fun except the make up took forever. so i took a lil nap while they did it 

looking at the picture i think it would have looked better with her lips closed more so they actually looked stitched. something to think about next time i do this style


----------



## MikeS

Began shooting for a small movie clip about my club with my Nikon D7000. 










Video not out soon.


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com

Great work everyone!!

Check this out! our local newspaper put up a link to our work!!

http://oclatinolink.ocregister.com/2011/05...-to-o-c-school/

:cheesy:


----------



## Marsellus

> _Originally posted by OutNaboutpics.com_@May 25 2011, 11:35 PM~20631183
> *Great work everyone!!
> 
> Check this out!  our local newspaper put up a link to our work!!
> 
> http://oclatinolink.ocregister.com/2011/05...-to-o-c-school/
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LD0GG

I like this photo of this Ford GT I took this weekend. One of the few fords I like


----------



## Ecalderon

Great work all around.


MAURICE FROM L.A INDIVIDUALS C.C ROCKING THEM CHUCKS .


----------



## Nasty

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@May 27 2011, 09:39 AM~20640389
> *Great work all around.
> MAURICE FROM  L.A INDIVIDUALS C.C  ROCKING THEM CHUCKS .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats dope!! love it


----------



## LD0GG

Anybody shootin with a polarizer?


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@May 27 2011, 09:39 AM~20640389
> *Great work all around.
> MAURICE FROM  L.A INDIVIDUALS C.C  ROCKING THEM CHUCKS .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

> _Originally posted by Ecalderon_@May 27 2011, 12:39 PM~20640389
> *Great work all around.
> MAURICE FROM  L.A INDIVIDUALS C.C  ROCKING THEM CHUCKS .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

:uh:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

guess it'll just take some get'n use too ...


----------



## Knightstalker

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> guess it'll just take some get'n use too ...


:werd:


----------



## supersporting88

A few pics I took this weekend while in Florida.


----------



## BIGMIKE

the homie's ride


----------



## BIGMIKE




----------



## BigCeez




----------



## BigCeez




----------



## Affiliated_Lady

Hey everyone, I was wondering if I could get some advice. I was just asked to shoot a quince anera next weekend, I have never been to one and was wondering if anyone could give me some tips on what to look out for or some tips? Thanks so much


----------



## Black64s




----------



## BigMandoAZ

something from the other day


----------



## chairmnofthboard

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5784870394/sizes/l/in/photostream/

How the hell do you post pix from Flickr here?


----------



## BIGMIKE

chairmnofthboard said:


> [URL]http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5784870394/sizes/l/in/photostream/[/url]
> 
> How the hell do you post pix from Flickr here?


 right click the photo on the link you posted and copy the image location. then paste with IMG brackets.


----------



## BIGMIKE

chairmnofthboard said:


> [URL]http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5784870394/sizes/l/in/photostream/[/url]
> 
> How the hell do you post pix from Flickr here?


----------



## chairmnofthboard

Wow, weird. My picture shows up when I hit reply, but not in the thread.


----------



## chairmnofthboard

chairmnofthboard said:


> Wow, weird. My picture shows up when I hit reply, but not in the thread.












Here we go.


----------



## LD0GG

Picture of downtown from this weekend.


----------



## Los 210




----------



## nobueno

Here's one from the Felix Chevrolet show.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Ecalderon said:


> Great work all around.
> 
> 
> MAURICE FROM L.A INDIVIDUALS C.C ROCKING THEM CHUCKS .


this is a sick ass pic bro!


----------



## OMAR760

Todays Photo Shoot, Please Give Me Feed Back, More On www.760FinestPhotography.com


----------



## CHUKO 204

OMAR760 said:


> Todays Photo Shoot, Please Give Me Feed Back, More On www.760FinestPhotography.com


 nice


----------



## CHUKO 204

BIGMIKE said:


> the homie's ride


 nice shot man


----------



## CHUKO 204

BigMandoAZ said:


> something from the other day


 :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno

BIGMIKE said:


> the homie's ride


Sick!


----------



## nobueno

BigMandoAZ said:


> something from the other day


Nice one!


----------



## nobueno

OMAR760 said:


> Todays Photo Shoot, Please Give Me Feed Back, More On www.760FinestPhotography.com


Looking good!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

BigMandoAZ said:


> something from the other day


This is P I M P ! ! ! 
:worship:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

OMAR760 said:


> Todays Photo Shoot, Please Give Me Feed Back, More On www.760FinestPhotography.com


Very nice shots, my only advise/feedback would be to crop in more on the car either while editing or shooting.
:thumbsup:


----------



## GRS-HPR

any homies got the hookup on making a logo holla at me in pm please


----------



## JasonJ

Im looking for a nice used Nikon D90 body if anyone has one they want to sell. My wife dropped hers and it cracked the LCD screen into several pieces... everything still works fine, you just cant view the pic on the LCD screen after you take it. :angry: If anyone has one, PM me. Thx.


----------



## OMAR760

CHUKO 204 said:


> nice





nobueno said:


> Looking good!





tonyvaladez.com said:


> Very nice shots, my only advise/feedback would be to crop in more on the car either while editing or shooting.
> :thumbsup:


Thanks for the feedback much appreciated, Tonyvaladez will do in the future.


----------



## CHUKO 204

ttt


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com

from the felix show this weekend in L.A


















from the Old Style show in O.C


----------



## luvict60

nice...:happysad:


----------



## Mideast

great work all around :thumbsup:


----------



## Mideast

Ecalderon said:


> What's up joe :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> JOES SHOP
> 
> DESIGNS UNLIMITED


:thumbsup:


----------



## carsofabq

Everyone is taking some great PICS


----------



## carsofabq




----------



## My95Fleety

Dumb question. How do you post pics on Layitlow now?


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## LA FERIA83




----------



## PROVOK




----------



## Knightstalker




----------



## My95Fleety

Somes pics I took at a local show last week.


----------



## My95Fleety

some more...


----------



## MR GREGGO




----------



## Marsellus

dey need to free bigmike from jail; he innocent!!!!!!!!

http://www.ocregister.com/news/bertagna-303510-police-city.html


----------



## Twotonz

Marsellus said:


> dey need to free bigmike from jail; he innocent!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.ocregister.com/news/bertagna-303510-police-city.html


 :wow:


----------



## Ecalderon

[/QUOTE]
dey need to free bigmike from jail; he innocent!!!!!!!!

http://www.ocregister.com/news/berta...lice-city.html​[/QUOTE]




Twotonz said:


> :wow:



:0:0 Is this a spoof or some real shit .:dunno:


----------



## nobueno

dey need to free bigmike from jail; he innocent!!!!!!!!

http://www.ocregister.com/news/berta...lice-city.html​[/QUOTE]





:0:0 Is this a spoof or some real shit .:dunno:[/QUOTE]


----------



## ~Purple Haze~

:inout:


----------



## Nasty

some pics from yesterday










and couple more creative photos. thats a real flame and real smoke.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

I still am trying to come up with a photography name. I am considering 
Fluid photos
Slow Motion Photos
Top Down Photography

Any suggestions?


----------



## Knightstalker

Nasty said:


> some pics from yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and couple more creative photos. thats a real flame and real smoke.



:wow: that first one is sick... I'm a sucker for b&w tho


----------



## Nasty

Homer Pimpson said:


> I still am trying to come up with a photography name. I am considering
> Fluid photos
> Slow Motion Photos
> Top Down Photography
> 
> Any suggestions?


i had the hardest time trying to come up with a name. i ended up just going the simple route and use my initials.


----------



## Nasty

Knightstalker said:


> :wow: that first one is sick... I'm a sucker for b&w tho


thanks bro


----------



## Nasty

PROVOK said:


>


DOPE!!! welcome back


----------



## MAAANDO

Haven't been on here in a while so I wanted to share these with you all

This first one was 5 photos stitched together because I only had 1 mask.


----------



## FatAl 63

My son took these while is was driving on our way back from Socios Car Show in Sac  Looks like I might have to invest into a seond camera:yes:


----------



## FatAl 63




----------



## Twotonz

MAAANDO said:


> Haven't been on here in a while so I wanted to share these with you all
> 
> This first one was 5 photos stitched together because I only had 1 mask.


cool stuff mando


----------



## Twotonz

FatAl 63 said:


>


cool shots Al....I think you got me in the background of one of those photos


----------



## PROVOK

Nasty said:


> DOPE!!! welcome back


 Thanks. Gonna start shooting and posting more.


----------



## My95Fleety

Homer Pimpson said:


> I still am trying to come up with a photography name. I am considering
> Fluid photos
> Slow Motion Photos
> Top Down Photography
> 
> Any suggestions?


Top Down Photography is cool!


----------



## Mideast

with a phone HTC evo..


----------



## Twotonz




----------



## tony.o

i don,t have a profile to give you ?
but i whant to look at the websites


----------



## CHUKO 204

FatAl 63 said:


> My son took these while is was driving on our way back from Socios Car Show in Sac  Looks like I might have to invest into a seond camera:yes:


Nice


----------



## SouthsideLife

Wow...havent been in here in a long time! Layitlow has changed up a bit! Nice!


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/127364-FT-WORTH-CRUISE/page2051

If you guys could take the time to look at a shoot that I did for a local club and let me know what you think. What might have u done different or any pointers? First shoot that I actually did so I was real nervous. I liked the way they came out, so did the homies I did it for. All criticism much appreciated. Thnx to all.


----------



## nobueno

Twotonz said:


>


Nice one my friend!


----------



## nobueno

A lil something I'm working on...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

website in the works :thumbsup:


----------



## ESCHOELAID

havnt posted up in here in a long time!


----------



## ESCHOELAID

last night was a shitty night in Vancouver


----------



## ESCHOELAID




----------



## 72 kutty

ESCHOELAID said:


> havnt posted up in here in a long time!


NICE SHOT


----------



## ENCINAS




----------



## ESCHOELAID

72 kutty said:


> NICE SHOT




thanks homie!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Happy Father's Day to all that applies !!!


----------



## 77doba

some pics i took at coney island, etc...


----------



## 77doba

some more...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

77doba said:


> some more...


damn thats some 3D shit right there :wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204

ESCHOELAID said:


> havnt posted up in here in a long time!


NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.

so what do you guys think about these pics that i took for a local club?:dunno:


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.

:thumbsup::thumbsdown:


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.




----------



## .:Vato Loco:.




----------



## .:Vato Loco:.

]


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.

]















​


----------



## Twotonz

good job on the pics VL


----------



## nobueno

Twotonz said:


> good job on the pics VL


X2~ Love how the colors pop!


----------



## CUZICAN

X3 Awesome work


----------



## nobueno

One of Stephanie's from Saturday's shoot.


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com

For those of u in so Cal, Hope to see you at the Klique Show this weekend!!


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com




----------



## Sinatra




----------



## BIG DAWG




----------



## CHUKO 204

OutNaboutpics.com said:


> For those of u in so Cal, Hope to see you at the Klique Show this weekend!!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

nobueno said:


> One of Stephanie's from Saturday's shoot.


----------



## MAAANDO

Great work everyone!!!

Been doing a little bit of photoshopping lately. What do you guys think?


----------



## KAKALAK

MAAANDO said:


> Great work everyone!!!
> 
> Been doing a little bit of photoshopping lately. What do you guys think?


:wow: So whats it going to cost me to get you to come up to kissimmee to shoot my car :wow:


----------



## MAAANDO

Room and Board My Kraka!


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## .:Vato Loco:.

nobueno said:


> X2~ Love how the colors pop!





Twotonz said:


> good job on the pics VL





CUZICAN said:


> X3 Awesome work


thank you guys means alot comming from the some of the best on here. hopefully with enuff practice i can get up to status you guys are. thanks again fellas


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Twotonz said:


>


fucking nice Tonz!!!


----------



## Twotonz

thanks Mando.....is it me or this topic starting to die?


----------



## Los 210




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean

This is Billy "wet wet" 
From the individual cc in jersey. 
Doing what he loves


----------



## drasticbean

Twotonz said:


> thanks Mando.....is it me or this topic starting to die?


It can never die. Just slow down as in everything


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Twotonz said:


> thanks Mando.....is it me or this topic starting to die?


a lil bit! I guess we need to get this party started! lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Twotonz said:


> thanks Mando.....is it me or this topic starting to die?


a lil bit! I guess we need to get this party started! lol


----------



## Knightstalker

:biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

drasticbean said:


>


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## ESCHOELAID




----------



## 72 kutty

drasticbean said:


>




Love this bro, nice shot and great angle


----------



## My95Fleety

drasticbean said:


>


This is pic is tight!


----------



## ESCHOELAID




----------



## 72 kutty

Some shots from last week...sorry no cars
























[/QUOTE]


----------



## DREAM ON

ESCHOELAID said:


>


i see my lincoln there.....


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## MikeS

Really nice !!!


----------



## drasticbean

Thanks guys.


----------



## PROVOK

72 kutty said:


> Some shots from last week...sorry no cars


 No cars needed. Wicked images homie. Very nice.


----------



## 72 kutty

PROVOK said:


> No cars needed. Wicked images homie. Very nice.



Thanks PROVOK


----------



## TuCamote

still trying to learn the trade!!!


----------



## INEEDAFREAK.COM

Here is a clip with a shoot with Caty Colle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSni-HzqSaM


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE




----------



## BIG DAWG




----------



## GRS-HPR

any you use gary fong flash diffusers ?


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

BIG DAWG said:


>


:wow: :wow: :wow: :worship:


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com




----------



## OutNaboutpics.com

we use the Gary Fongs in nightclubs, they work great!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

I know the quality of the pics is horrible but they were taken with my cell phone(nokia express music 5310) but i hope you guys enjoy the pics though


----------



## elphoenixquetzal




----------



## FatAl 63

Twotonz said:


> thanks Mando.....is it me or this topic starting to die?


Its Summertime, everyone is out shooting  During winter time this was the thread to be on now everyone busy stacking up images for the winter :roflmao:


----------



## zoolyfe




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

:thumbsup:


----------



## GONE TIP'N

ok fellas i need some advice.Im thinking about getting a DSLR camera and lens but not sure where to start.If anyone can lead me in the right direction id appreciate it.Please pm me some ideas/suggestions on this.thx


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Whats up fellas! Im moved my blog to LAYITLOW! Gonna be droppin all my stuff on the one stop shop! The new blog feature is badass! Real easy to get down with! 

Here is my contribution for today


----------



## BigMandoAZ

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SouthsideLife

I use a gary fong for clubs, quinces, weddings, etc. good light spread.


----------



## GRS-HPR

SouthsideLife said:


> I use a gary fong for clubs, quinces, weddings, etc. good light spread.


i have the pro kit just got the other weekend cant wait to try it out on some models


----------



## Sinatra

Great work everyone! Here is a few form the Klique Show this weekend!


----------



## PROVOK

GONE TIP'N said:


> ok fellas i need some advice.Im thinking about getting a DSLR camera and lens but not sure where to start.If anyone can lead me in the right direction id appreciate it.Please pm me some ideas/suggestions on this.thx


 Don't go with the cheapest DSLR. I've notice people always say to start with the cheapest one. It will limit u. Remember photography is expensive. When it comes to lenses, i suggest a fast one. I've got a few prime lenses. Really enjoy them. I shoot Nikon BTW.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Sinatra said:


> Great work everyone! Here is a few form the Klique Show this weekend!


I like the first shot. Chic is a cutie too!


----------



## StreetFame

ESCHOELAID said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Sinatra

BigMandoAZ said:


> I like the first shot. Chic is a cutie too!


Thanks Mando!


----------



## NIMSTER64

Looking good homies....


----------



## GONE TIP'N

PROVOK said:


> Don't go with the cheapest DSLR. I've notice people always say to start with the cheapest one. It will limit u. Remember photography is expensive. When it comes to lenses, i suggest a fast one. I've got a few prime lenses. Really enjoy them. I shoot Nikon BTW.


 I was looking at the Nikon D200.Is that a good camera too start with?What about Lenses?


----------



## supersporting88




----------



## CHUKO 204

BIG DAWG said:


>


:wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204

ESCHOELAID said:


>


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

TuCamote said:


> still trying to learn the trade!!!


----------



## Nasty

a few from this past saturday


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

wow!!!!!!!!


----------



## 66LOW

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> wow!!!!!!!!


x2


----------



## StreetFame

Nasty said:


> a few from this past saturday


 

:wow:


----------



## Wife-E

I haven't been on here for a bit, lots of great photos. Here is some of my recent work.


----------



## Wife-E




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

elphoenixquetzal said:


>


MAN!!! Where is this at and is it easily accessible? I really want to shoot there!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

It is starting to die out. If you back track it is when this new format came about. I for one have not quite figured out how to post images anymore and have not even really researched it and just steered away. I hope
no one else has done the same for this forum has been great to many over the years.

- t


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Nasty said:


> a few from this past saturday



Good lord, nice bedroom curves!!


----------



## Wife-E

tonyvaladez.com said:


> It is starting to die out. If you back track it is when this new format came about. I for one have not quite figured out how to post images anymore and have not even really researched it and just steered away. I hope
> no one else has done the same for this forum has been great to many over the years.
> 
> - t


I miss seeing ur images Tony!!! I steered away for a bit but found it ver easy to post, more from the iPhone than a desk top. Please try to start posting again


----------



## Wife-E

tonyvaladez.com said:


> It is starting to die out. If you back track it is when this new format came about. I for one have not quite figured out how to post images anymore and have not even really researched it and just steered away. I hope
> no one else has done the same for this forum has been great to many over the years.
> 
> - t


I miss seeing ur images Tony!!! I steered away for a bit but found it ver easy to post, more from the iPhone than a desk top. Please try to start posting again


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

tonyvaladez.com said:


> MAN!!! Where is this at and is it easily accessible? I really want to shoot there!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


It was in california right of the old Route 66!! getting close to Borstow Cali and it kinda is acciessible not sure if your legally allowed to be there but we were I was doing a side job I had to drive this small film director from phonenix to that area then to LA.We gt of the I-40 in this super small town called Ludlow California, then we got on Route 66 or National Trails highway and drove for about ten fifteen minute maybe less(sorry I was tired I hadent slept yet) and we turned the road it was close to the 29 plams Marine Corps Base(thats why i say we werent sure if were suppose to be there, well they were filming and I noticed these cars when we passed by and on the way back when they wanted a different location I took the opportunity to take these pics I was like damn I wish I would have brought a camera!! sorry for the not so detailed info if I can remeber better details i will hit you up but like I said I was half asleep cause I had driven throughout the night and had been awake for two days! HA HA HA HA


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

tonyvaladez.com said:


> MAN!!! Where is this at and is it easily accessible? I really want to shoot there!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


TTT!!!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Wife-E said:


> I miss seeing ur images Tony!!! I steered away for a bit but found it ver easy to post, more from the iPhone than a desk top. Please try to start posting again


I agree wit you SARA :yessad:
I do see where Mr. Valadez is coming from ... 
I can't figure out their image hosting but their video one works for me just fine! Although for images - I jus do it the old way I had been and just posting my imageshack link in and I still seem to be good :dunno:




Here's something from tha' shop last Saturday - all natural lighting ... :happysad:


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## Mendy404

What do you think about these kind of old models.....


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

OK, I believe I've figured out a way. A bit tideous and longer process but yet successful. I'll probably be posting less due to LIL not hosting the images anymore but will do so nonetheless. Above image was shot in Dallas
and 3 Canon 580 EX II's were used to light up the '65.


----------



## Knightstalker

tonyvaladez.com said:


>


:wow:


----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO

tonyvaladez.com said:


> OK, I believe I've figured out a way. A bit tideous and longer process but yet successful. I'll probably be posting less due to LIL not hosting the images anymore but will do so nonetheless. Above image was shot in Dallas
> and 3 Canon 580 EX II's were used to light up the '65.


try the old image loader. make sure to bookmark it. 

http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/index.php


----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

ROBLEDO said:


> try the old image loader. make sure to bookmark it.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/index.php


Thanks Robledo, I'll try that out right now. :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

TESTING TESTING TESTING!


----------



## ROBLEDO

tonyvaladez.com said:


> TESTING TESTING TESTING!


:thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety

ROBLEDO said:


> try the old image loader. make sure to bookmark it.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.net/uploader/index.php


:thumbsup:Thanks for posting this! I miss the old way of uploading pics.


----------



## My95Fleety

I have a question. Hopefully someone can help me decide (might be an obvious answer:twak
I've been using a Nikon D80 w/ Nikon 18-200mm DX VR lens ( i like the zoon range). I just came up on a good deal on a New Nikon D5100 w/kit lens. I'm guessing the D5100 is a way better camera than the D80 but I just wanna hear what you guys think I should do, Keep what I have and sale the D5100 kit? or keep the D5100 and sale the D80 with 18-200mm lens? or keep the D5100 with the 18-200mm and sale the D80 with the kit lens? :dunno: thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

tonyvaladez.com said:


>


Damn the 65's and 66's look so sexy laid out.....nice pic Tony


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

tonyvaladez.com said:


>


Damn the 65's and 66's look so sexy laid out.....nice pic Tony


----------



## Homer Pimpson

I would get the D5100 and keep your 18-200 lense. Most the ket lens are not that great.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

I am going to do some maternity/pregnancy pics for a relative (unpaid) but have never shot somthing like this before. What types of poses should I go with and how many differnt shots would normally be included if you were hired for this type of job.


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## My95Fleety

Homer Pimpson said:


> I would get the D5100 and keep your 18-200 lense. Most the ket lens are not that great.


That's what I was thinking too. I know the D5100 is better, I'm just so used to and attached to the D80 that I was undecided. I'm still learning so I guess I can get used to the D5100. Thanks. I was thinking also thinking of just getting a 35mm or 50mm lens and get rid of the other two?


----------



## Homer Pimpson

My95Fleety said:


> That's what I was thinking too. I know the D5100 is better, I'm just so used to and attached to the D80 that I was undecided. I'm still learning so I guess I can get used to the D5100. Thanks. I was thinking also thinking of just getting a 35mm or 50mm lens and get rid of the other two?


I would get the 35 mm 1.8 in addition to you current lens but I would not get rid of the 18-200. I use my 18-135 more than anything else.


----------



## ROBLEDO

My95Fleety said:


> :thumbsup:Thanks for posting this! I miss the old way of uploading pics.


 you're welcome.


----------



## BIG DAWG

Traditionals c.c. ~RGV~


----------



## b_moneystyles

a homies watson style t-bird


----------



## Wife-E

TTT


----------



## DREAM ON

Wife-E said:


> TTT


:h5:


----------



## BIG DAWG




----------



## weatmaster

supersporting88 said:


>


nice shot


----------



## Affiliated_Lady

Homer Pimpson said:


> I am going to do some maternity/pregnancy pics for a relative (unpaid) but have never shot somthing like this before. What types of poses should I go with and how many differnt shots would normally be included if you were hired for this type of job.


I did a set of maternity pics for a friend, I basically just went in not knowing what poses to do either, if you want, check out my site www.chromephotography.net under the portrait/maternity album and maybe you can get some ideas there? My friend seemed to be pleased with the way they turned out.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Affiliated_Lady said:


> I did a set of maternity pics for a friend, I basically just went in not knowing what poses to do either, if you want, check out my site www.chromephotography.net under the portrait/maternity album and maybe you can get some ideas there? My friend seemed to be pleased with the way they turned out.


Thanks


----------



## Affiliated_Lady

Homer Pimpson said:


> Thanks


No problem, hope it helped


----------



## Homer Pimpson

A few pics from this weekend.


----------



## 72 kutty

BIG DAWG said:


>


Cool shot


----------



## zoolyfe




----------



## My95Fleety

Affiliated_Lady said:


> I did a set of maternity pics for a friend, I basically just went in not knowing what poses to do either, if you want, check out my site www.chromephotography.net under the portrait/maternity album and maybe you can get some ideas there? My friend seemed to be pleased with the way they turned out.


hope you dont mind me checking out your site. you do really good work. mad props on your site!!!


----------



## BIG DAWG

72 kutty said:


> Cool shot


 Thank You


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

*BUMP!!!!*


----------



## GONE TIP'N

GONE TIP'N said:


> ok fellas i need some advice.Im thinking about getting a DSLR camera and lens but not sure where to start.If anyone can lead me in the right direction id appreciate it.Please pm me some ideas/suggestions on this.thx


Anyone??


----------



## Ecalderon

tonyvaladez.com said:


> OK, I believe I've figured out a way. A bit tideous and longer process but yet successful. I'll probably be posting less due to LIL not hosting the images anymore but will do so nonetheless. Above image was shot in Dallas
> and 3 Canon 580 EX II's were used to light up the '65.


X2 

Great shot Tony.....


----------



## Homer Pimpson

I started with a Nikon D60 with a 18-135 lens and was very happy with it and got started for less than $1000. I have since upgraded to a D7000 and love it.


----------



## drasticbean

All I have is a nikon d60 with the same lens for all my pics also.


----------



## CHUKO 204

BIG DAWG said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

zoolyfe said:


>


:wow: Nice


----------



## CHUKO 204

BigMandoAZ said:


>


Sick shot Homie


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

GONE TIP'N said:


> Anyone??


Read what they posted after you asked the first question cow tip'n....


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

GONE TIP'N said:


> Anyone??


I would suggest going to your local pro camera store, not a Wolf Camera or Best Buy but a local pro camera store be it for sale or rental in your regional area. Let them know exactly what your intensions are, what you desire to accomplish and what your budget may be, give or take and start there. My personal suggestion would be to rent first and purchase next. This way you get a feel for what you like and know what you want before purchasing without having to make the mistake of spending thousands of dollars and not be happy. Those are my 2 cents :thumbsup:.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## 48221

Nice


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## TopDogg




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE

drasticbean said:


> All I have is a nikon d60 with the same lens for all my pics also.


I wanted to give a big thank you to Mr Bean and Popeye for all your help with the magazine, it would not been possible without your hard work and dedication from day one, when we asked a year ago it was all just an idea and you guys had the trust in us to make it happen. now that the project is a reality, you guys have the full access to publish whatever you like...

thanx again and look forward to a group photoshoot in LA


----------



## Affiliated_Lady

My95Fleety said:


> hope you dont mind me checking out your site. you do really good work. mad props on your site!!!


No I don't mind at all. Thank you I really appreciate it


----------



## zoolyfe

CHUKO 204 said:


> :wow: Nice


 Thanks CHUKO


----------



## DREAM ON

WHAT'S UP EVERYONE....CHECK OUT THE LATEST LOWRIDER MAGAZINE. MY FIRST SPREAD ON A MAGAZINE!!!








GOOD TO SEE MY WORK OUT THERE!!!


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

tonyvaladez.com said:


> I would suggest going to your local pro camera store, not a Wolf Camera or Best Buy but a local pro camera store be it for sale or rental in your regional area. Let them know exactly what your intensions are, what you desire to accomplish and what your budget may be, give or take and start there. My personal suggestion would be to rent first and purchase next. This way you get a feel for what you like and know what you want before purchasing without having to make the mistake of spending thousands of dollars and not be happy. Those are my 2 cents :thumbsup:.


GOOD INFO!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## keola808

DREAM ON said:


> WHAT'S UP EVERYONE....CHECK OUT THE LATEST LOWRIDER MAGAZINE. MY FIRST SPREAD ON A MAGAZINE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD TO SEE MY WORK OUT THERE!!!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

DREAM ON said:


> WHAT'S UP EVERYONE....CHECK OUT THE LATEST LOWRIDER MAGAZINE. MY FIRST SPREAD ON A MAGAZINE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD TO SEE MY WORK OUT THERE!!!



Congratulations! There are many of you on here that deserve to get printed in that magazine if you ask me. Too bad for all the politics over there. Everyone keep doing your thing and always aim higher each time you shoot!!:biggrin:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## ESCHOELAID




----------



## ESCHOELAID




----------



## ESCHOELAID




----------



## ESCHOELAID




----------



## BigMandoAZ

DREAM ON said:


> WHAT'S UP EVERYONE....CHECK OUT THE LATEST LOWRIDER MAGAZINE. MY FIRST SPREAD ON A MAGAZINE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD TO SEE MY WORK OUT THERE!!!


Congrats bro! They look real good! Its a big achievement to be published by a major mag! Keep up the great work. I had 2 features published in LRM and got a few more coming soon! :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

DREAM ON said:


> WHAT'S UP EVERYONE....CHECK OUT THE LATEST LOWRIDER MAGAZINE. MY FIRST SPREAD ON A MAGAZINE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD TO SEE MY WORK OUT THERE!!!



:thumbsup:


----------



## Sinatra




----------



## Sinatra

DREAM ON said:


> WHAT'S UP EVERYONE....CHECK OUT THE LATEST LOWRIDER MAGAZINE. MY FIRST SPREAD ON A MAGAZINE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD TO SEE MY WORK OUT THERE!!!


nice!! congrats Tony


----------



## NINJA

What's up everybody, haven't been on much since work has been keeping me super busy. Can't wait to get some time to go shoot some since I just picked up some new glass, I'm itching to try them out . Looks like everybody has been putting out some top notch stuff as usual, so keep up the good work. Congrats to Dream On for the spread :thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

BigMandoAZ said:


> Congrats bro! They look real good! Its a big achievement to be published by a major mag! Keep up the great work. I had 2 features published in LRM and got a few more coming soon! :biggrin:


What's up Mando..thanks bro!! I appreciate your feed back!!


----------



## DREAM ON

StreetFame said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks!!


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## zoolyfe

drasticbean said:


>


that's one clean ass Cadi!


----------



## allure

one bad ass impala.


----------



## eight1eightstyle

nice... keep up the great work Tony...


----------



## CHUKO 204

drasticbean said:


>


SICK:biggrin:


----------



## GONE TIP'N

Thanks everybody for the help. I'm going to start with a Nikon D60


----------



## CHUKO 204

ESCHOELAID said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## DREAM ON

Sinatra said:


> nice!! congrats Tony


Thank you!!!!


----------



## DREAM ON

NINJA said:


> What's up everybody, haven't been on much since work has been keeping me super busy. Can't wait to get some time to go shoot some since I just picked up some new glass, I'm itching to try them out . Looks like everybody has been putting out some top notch stuff as usual, so keep up the good work. Congrats to Dream On for the spread :thumbsup:


Thank you!!! bro!! and for everyone out there keep shooting them pics!!!!


----------



## 77doba

heres a few recent shots i grabbed..


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Affiliated_Lady

Sinatra said:


>


I love this shot, great work 

everyones been showing some great stuff


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Here is one from yesterday's McLaren Event coverage I did here in Dallas. You all have a great and productive weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

tonyvaladez.com said:


> Here is one from yesterday's McLaren Event coverage I did here in Dallas. You all have a great and productive weekend. :thumbsup:


:wow:


----------



## MR GREGGO

wazzup homeboyz...some bad azz work on this topic...

Tony valadez: grea great work homie.

Some of my recent work:


----------



## CHUKO 204

DREAM ON said:


>


Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO

Great work everyone. You guys are doing a great job! I commend all of you. I haven't been on much lately because I am losing interest in cars. But I always have a couple of things here and there to share. If you wish to keep up with some of my work, you can always check out my flickr. Again great work and keep it up!

















http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6134/5943552642_55638e8e28_z.jpg


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nice work


----------



## drasticbean

:thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi

*Lighting Workshop in Tequila, Jalisco*

For those that are interested in improving their photography skills. I wanted to invite everyone that is interested in attending this special workshop at our facilities in Tequila, Jalisco. We held this workshop last year and it was a huge success, read below from my previous post from last year's workshop....

The dates are confirmed for *October 18th & 19th*... you can log on to www.shootersworkshops.com

Feel free to click on the SHOOTERS video in the quote to see what we did last year....



65rivi said:


> Granted these aren't my pics, but I felt I should share these with you guys since you appreciate photography, a good friend of mine, Hiram Trillo, approached me about collaborating with his team on a lighting workshop. So this is what we came up with... enjoy! Back in November 2010, we invited S.H.O.O.T.E.R.S to our facilities in Tequila, Jalisco for a lighting workshop. We held a contest prior to the trip and one lucky person (Charla Blue,Long Beach) won an all-inclusive paid trip to the workshop. The winner along with the instructors Hiram Trillo(Dallas/Ft.Worth), Danny Cuevas(Mexico) and Brett Jarnagin(Illinios) stayed at our hacienda on the mountainside in Tequila... our hacienda is over 200 yrs old surrounded by 100+yr old mango trees and some of the most beautiful country side in Jalisco. Here is a link to the recap video on Vimeo, enjoy!
> 
> S.H.O.O.T.E.R.S, Casa Noble Tequila <<<<click here to check out this video, it's really gives you a better insight on the lighting workshop... BTW I'll let you guys knows when the next one will be in Tequila, it's scheduled for Oct or Nov. of 2011... but feel free to check their site because they have some scheduled for Austin, Tx and other locations nationally.
> 
> Here are just a few of the pictures shot by the "Shooters" enjoy!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

1st of many lighting workshops has been set in stone. Date is August 14th in Dallas TX. Hosted by yours truly, Tony Valadez and Hiram Trillo. If you are serious about taking your photography to the next level and expanding your knowledge of lighting and flash. Then this is the workshop for you. Please email me directly for more information at [email protected]

If you live in a different city in TX or in a different state and would like to host one of these lighting workshops, I definitely want to speak with you. I look forward to furthering your knowledge of photography and lighting and assisting you in creating KICK ASS images.

thanks,
Tony Valadez
[email protected]


----------



## Knightstalker




----------



## BigCeez




----------



## nobueno

A recent shoot.


----------



## streetseen.com

StreetSeen Magazine is now accepting show coverage on spec. If you're a photographer and have always wanted to get paid to photograph car shows, this is the perfect opportunity to get your foot in the door. We're looking for show coverage from outside of Texas. For more details please send contact info to [email protected]


----------



## chairmnofthboard

If you need something in the IE feel free to hit me up.


----------



## My95Fleety

can someone tell me what's a good tripod to buy with out breaking my wallet? I have a nikon D5100. 

Thanks.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## chairmnofthboard

My95Fleety said:


> can someone tell me what's a good tripod to buy with out breaking my wallet? I have a nikon D5100.
> 
> Thanks.


What's your budget?


----------



## 72 kutty

A couple of shots from a night show last weekend here in LV


----------



## My95Fleety

chairmnofthboard said:


> What's your budget?



Im thinking no more than $100 but I mean I'm open to suggestions. I'm not sure if that will get me something decent. I'm not a pro or anything just want something to start. would be my first time using tripod.


----------



## zoolyfe

My95Fleety said:


> Im thinking no more than $100 but I mean I'm open to suggestions. I'm not sure if that will get me something decent. I'm not a pro or anything just want something to start. would be my first time using tripod.


all of the advice that i got said to spend @ least $150ish. you don't wanna go too cheap and have your camera fall to the floor. i ended up spending $300 on mine, but could've easily gotten almost the same thing for around $150. keep in mind that it's easy to spend more $ than you had originally planned on photo equipment.


----------



## My95Fleety

zoolyfe said:


> all of the advice that i got said to spend @ least $150ish. you don't wanna go too cheap and have your camera fall to the floor. i ended up spending $300 on mine, but could've easily gotten almost the same thing for around $150. keep in mind that it's easy to spend more $ than you had originally planned on photo equipment.


Thanks for the advice! any brands & models that you might suggest for around $150?


----------



## StreetFame

72 kutty said:


> A couple of shots from a night show last weekend here in LV


:thumbsup:


----------



## zoolyfe

My95Fleety said:


> Thanks for the advice! any brands & models that you might suggest for around $150?


personally, i have a Benro tripod (and i love it). but i've seen Giottos, Slik, Velbon, all in the $100-$150 range. you can also always check out craigslist ads for your area cuz people are always upgrading their equipment.

keep in mind that the heavier the tripod is, the less likely that you will actually use it. most of them will hold the weight of your camera, but sometimes it's worth the xtra funds to get something a bit lighter (but still sturdy).


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

I don't post much ... still just trying to figure it all out. Hopefully these most recent one's are well received ...



drasticbean said:


> :thumbsup:


I started to try your technique Mr. Bean - jus' workin with the natural lighting you got!


----------



## CHUKO 204

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> I don't post much ... still just trying to figure it all out. Hopefully these most recent one's are well received ...
> 
> 
> 
> I started to try your technique Mr. Bean - jus' workin with the natural lighting you got!



awesome shots homie:thumbsup: i really like the first 2


----------



## StreetFame

CURBSIDEimagery said:


>


:wow:


----------



## My95Fleety

zoolyfe said:


> personally, i have a Benro tripod (and i love it). but i've seen Giottos, Slik, Velbon, all in the $100-$150 range. you can also always check out craigslist ads for your area cuz people are always upgrading their equipment.
> 
> keep in mind that the heavier the tripod is, the less likely that you will actually use it. most of them will hold the weight of your camera, but sometimes it's worth the xtra funds to get something a bit lighter (but still sturdy).


Thanks for all your info. i'll def look into trying to find a pre-owned one.


----------



## nobueno

Great work everyone! Loving the night shots Kutty!


----------



## nobueno

Torres Empire Los Angeles


----------



## Stradale

65rivi said:


> For those that are interested in improving their photography skills. I wanted to invite everyone that is interested in attending this special workshop at our facilities in Tequila, Jalisco. We held this workshop last year and it was a huge success, read below from my previous post from last year's workshop....
> 
> The dates are confirmed for *October 18th & 19th*... you can log on to www.shootersworkshops.com
> 
> Feel free to click on the SHOOTERS video in the quote to see what we did last year....


I look at the video, the instructor's galleries, the age of the instructors, the world of photography, and I think to myself, "why even bother?" That's depressing stuff.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

CHUKO 204 said:


> awesome shots homie:thumbsup: i really like the first 2


I wasn't too found of the 2nd one, if the rear of the car wasn't as in focus as much as it is ... That one I'm not too too found of, but thanks for the comment.


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## 72 kutty

nobueno said:


> Great work everyone! Loving the night shots Kutty!


Thanks Jae


----------



## 72 kutty

DREAM ON said:


>



Bad ass shot bro


----------



## GONE TIP'N

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> I don't post much ... still just trying to figure it all out. Hopefully these most recent one's are well received ...I started to try your technique Mr. Bean - jus' workin with the natural lighting you got!


These are bad ass! What equipment are you using on these ?


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

GONE TIP'N said:


> These are bad ass! What equipment are you using on these ?


Thank You so much ...

I just have a Nikon D50 & the sunlight we were blessed with!


----------



## carsofabq

Great work by everyone these days


----------



## My95Fleety

I'm not sure if I posted these before. I took them a while back this year, but I just wanted to post something to keep the topic up! TTT!!!


----------



## CHUKO 204

DREAM ON said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## carsofabq

its hot and I have been shooting a lot of drag races


----------



## zoolyfe

My95Fleety said:


> Thanks for all your info. i'll def look into trying to find a pre-owned one.


 http://www.overstock.com - Slik Pro 340 EZThis one looks like it's just around what you wanted to spend. It weighs less than 4lbs and should support up to 8lbs.


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE




----------



## 72 kutty

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


>


Love night shots, nice work!


----------



## My95Fleety

zoolyfe said:


> http://www.overstock.com - Slik Pro 340 EZThis one looks like it's just around what you wanted to spend. It weighs less than 4lbs and should support up to 8lbs.


Cool. Thanks for the info. I'll check it out.


----------



## StreetFame

carsofabq said:


> its hot and I have been shooting a lot of drag races
> 
> View attachment 345006
> 
> 
> View attachment 345007
> 
> 
> View attachment 345009
> 
> 
> View attachment 345008


NICE COREY :thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## CHUKO 204

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


>


Nice


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## LD0GG

Just some shots from a few weekends ago.


----------



## StreetFame

LD0GG said:


> Just some shots from a few weekends ago.


:thumbsup: NICE PICS


----------



## zoolyfe

here are a few shots that I took at work recently......


----------



## zoolyfe

here are a couple of random other pics


----------



## 65rivi




----------



## TOP DOG '64

photos by: Tony Valadez


----------



## TOP DOG '64

65rivi said:


>



when was this taken?


----------



## 65rivi

TOP DOG '64 said:


> when was this taken?


Just took it this past Saturday...


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:thumbsup:NICE PIX


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## 65rivi

DREAM ON said:


>


Nice!


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## zoolyfe

65rivi said:


>


great pic!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

TOP DOG '64 said:


> photos by: Tony Valadez





DAMN! You went old school on me. How long ago was this? We seriously need to update these images freak!!!!


----------



## 65rivi

zoolyfe said:


> great pic!


Thanks!


----------



## Skim

65rivi said:


>


any pics of that VW bus behind it


----------



## 65rivi

Skim said:


> any pics of that VW bus behind it


Dude you missed it, there was probably 8 buses out there.. looked really nice... and no I didn't get any pics.


----------



## 65rivi




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Unbelievable work homeboy & homegurlz ... Keep it crack'n !!!
Been a little busy which has given me the opportunity to shoot a little. 
Wedding, My nephew's pee-wee football & the filming of the Dark Knight Rises here in town ...

as always comments and criticism always welcomed and wanted!


----------



## My95Fleety

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> Unbelievable work homeboy & homegurlz ... Keep it crack'n !!!
> Been a little busy which has given me the opportunity to shoot a little.
> Wedding, My nephew's pee-wee football & the filming of the Dark Knight Rises here in town ...
> 
> as always comments and criticism always welcomed and wanted!


Very nice pics! I like the second to last of the team all in color!


----------



## UCETAH




----------



## StreetFame




----------



## Linny J

Great thread, lurked on the site for a while.... Here's some of my work.


----------



## carsofabq




----------



## Knightstalker

carsofabq said:


> View attachment 351247
> 
> 
> View attachment 351243
> 
> View attachment 351245
> 
> View attachment 351246



:thumbsup:


----------



## zoolyfe

Linny J said:


> Great thread, lurked on the site for a while.... Here's some of my work.


Welcome to the Photography thread. Nice pics.


----------



## Knightstalker

Haven't really posted or taken pics for a while... :inout:

:happysad: but here's one from last weekend... my pops is the bomb on the far right...


----------



## Knightstalker




----------



## Knightstalker




----------



## Knightstalker

I liked this one.. by chance the owner and his girl were in the background :biggrin:


----------



## Knightstalker




----------



## Knightstalker

Last one... took this of my pops... lowriding for over 4 decades...


----------



## CHUKO 204

65rivi said:


>


nice


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Knightstalker said:


> *Haven't really posted or taken pics for a while...* :inout:
> 
> :happysad: but here's one from last weekend... my pops is the bomb on the far right...


Yeah been missing your shots, glad you reposted !!! 
Hope you KEEP the cam in hand :yes:


----------



## 72 kutty

Knightstalker said:


> Last one... took this of my pops... lowriding for over 4 decades...



Lovin this shot and the edit, nicely done bro


----------



## Knightstalker

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> Yeah been missing your shots, glad you reposted !!!
> Hope you KEEP the cam in hand :yes:


That's the plan homie... Thanks


----------



## Knightstalker

72 kutty said:


> Lovin this shot and the edit, nicely done bro


 Thanks homie... I'm thinking of getting it framed... 

Anyone know of places online? :dunno:


----------



## slickpanther

Damn these are some nice pics.


----------



## 72 kutty

Knightstalker said:


> Thanks homie... I'm thinking of getting it framed...
> 
> Anyone know of places online? :dunno:


I would just find somebody local like a Michael's and have it framed..or look for a local custom framing place. Probably would be more expensive to have it done and mailed to you.


----------



## StreetFame

Knightstalker said:


>





Knightstalker said:


>





Knightstalker said:


>





Knightstalker said:


>





Knightstalker said:


>





Knightstalker said:


>


BAD ASS PICS BROTHA :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

I need help. I have a project I took on for this weekend.I have to shoot a consert sort of. but I also want to capture the ambient light but it is dark. what to do. i took a sample pic of what the lighting looks like. I can't get the drummer cus its to dark nor the key boardist.(sp)


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## NIMSTER64

any help would be greatly apreciated. first time shooting for them and want to do my best. I am shooting raw also. this was the jpg I also shoot small for refrence. nothings been done to this pic.


----------



## NIMSTER64

Knightstalker said:


> Thanks homie... I'm thinking of getting it framed...
> 
> Anyone know of places online? :dunno:


you should get it printed on canvas they look great on canvas


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

TTT!!!


----------



## HMART1970

65rivi said:


>



Firme shot Raul, quite holding back carnal!!!


----------



## Knightstalker

72 kutty said:


> I would just find somebody local like a Michael's and have it framed..or look for a local custom framing place. Probably would be more expensive to have it done and mailed to you.


----------



## Knightstalker

StreetFame said:


> BAD ASS PICS BROTHA :thumbsup:


Thanks homie


----------



## 72 kutty

Some shots from last night's shoot for Sin City Joker Clothing


----------



## 65rivi

HMART1970 said:


> Firme shot Raul, quite holding back carnal!!!


Thanks bro.. glad to see your alive! Haven't seen you on here or FB for awhile.... something tells me you've been in the dungeon with the rest of the LK crew getting ready for Dallas..... give me a call when you get here, would love to go hang out before the show... I'll be there around noon to start getting pics. I've got a few other pics I can post, but I'll just post those on my thread. See ya soon bro!


----------



## Knightstalker

NIMSTER64 said:


> you should get it printed on canvas they look great on canvas


----------



## pfcc64

Some pictures I took over the weekend (Nikon D500), I need to buy some better lenses as I currently only have the AF-S 18-55 3.5, I want the 50mm 1.8 or 1.4, 12mm 1.8 and some other like the 55-200... we'll see. I'm fairly new to DSLR photography but so far I like it!


----------



## supersporting88




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DrasticNYC

Knightstalker said:


> Last one... took this of my pops... lowriding for over 4 decades...


Great shot...


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## MR GREGGO

Nice pics Knightstalker...


----------



## CHUKO 204

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Nice:wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204

drasticbean said:


>


Wicked shot Homie:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

pfcc64 said:


> Some pictures I took over the weekend (Nikon D500), I need to buy some better lenses as I currently only have the AF-S 18-55 3.5, I want the 50mm 1.8 or 1.4, 12mm 1.8 and some other like the 55-200... we'll see. I'm fairly new to DSLR photography but so far I like it!
> View attachment 353478
> 
> 
> View attachment 353481
> 
> 
> View attachment 353483
> 
> 
> View attachment 353484
> 
> 
> View attachment 353485
> 
> 
> View attachment 353486


SICK :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker

DrasticNYC said:


> Great shot...



thanks homie


----------



## 75_Monte

pfcc64 said:


> Some pictures I took over the weekend (Nikon D500), I need to buy some better lenses as I currently only have the AF-S 18-55 3.5, I want the 50mm 1.8 or 1.4, 12mm 1.8 and some other like the 55-200... we'll see. I'm fairly new to DSLR photography but so far I like it!]
> 
> Nice flix Art. Too bad I couldn't make it to that show this year. Take care homie.


----------



## Knightstalker

MR GREGGO said:


> Nice pics Knightstalker...


 Merci frère


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## island sunset




----------



## 72 kutty

One more shot from the Sin City Jokers Clothing shoot with Lorraine Tully...really like the way this came out


----------



## 65rivi




----------



## Twotonz

good stuff everyone....here are a few from the New Style club shoot that's in the new issue.....I brought in all the cars from the club inside my studio up north


----------



## 65rivi

Twotonz said:


> good stuff everyone....here are a few from the New Style club shoot that's in the new issue.....I brought in all the cars from the club inside my studio up north



You make it look so easy Tonz!


----------



## Twotonz

65rivi said:


> You make it look so easy Tonz!


thanks Rivi.....not sure why the web girl cropped my photos thou


----------



## el peyotero

Twotonz said:


> good stuff everyone....here are a few from the New Style club shoot that's in the new issue.....I brought in all the cars from the club inside my studio up north


nice lineup and nice work! that studio looks bad ass!!


----------



## el peyotero

Knightstalker said:


> I liked this one.. by chance the owner and his girl were in the background :biggrin:


love these pics, bad ass!


----------



## el peyotero

Knightstalker said:


> Haven't really posted or taken pics for a while... :inout:
> 
> :happysad: but here's one from last weekend... my pops is the bomb on the far right...


daaamn bro your pics are super nice, love this one!


----------



## 72 kutty

Twotonz said:


> thanks Rivi.....not sure why the web girl cropped my photos thou[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> I knew that couldn't have been you..I was trippin for a second, lol


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

65rivi said:


> You make it look so easy Tonz!


:yes:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Here's my last sunday ...


----------



## Knightstalker

el peyotero said:


> love these pics, bad ass!





el peyotero said:


> daaamn bro your pics are super nice, love this one!



Thanks homie!


----------



## Twotonz

72 kutty said:


> I knew that couldn't have been you..I was trippin for a second, lol


this is what they posted on the facebook page


----------



## Nasty

something recent for poppydollsclothing.com


----------



## Nasty

72 kutty said:


> One more shot from the Sin City Jokers Clothing shoot with Lorraine Tully...really like the way this came out


This is bad ass man!!!


----------



## 72 kutty

Nasty said:


> This is bad ass man!!!


Thanks Nasty, I appreciate the comment


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Twotonz said:


> good stuff everyone....here are a few from the New Style club shoot that's in the new issue.....I brought in all the cars from the club inside my studio up north


The lines look so crisp it looks like its CGI or photshopped.


----------



## nobueno

Great work everyone!


----------



## nobueno




----------



## mr.casper

Photoshoot by da one n only Phil Gordon LRM...NIÑO MALO TRIKE 2011


----------



## zoolyfe

a few pics from a trip to Puerto Rico......


----------



## CHUKO 204

nobueno said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## DREAM ON

THE NEW UPGRADE ON MY LOGO....


----------



## milkbone

:werd:


----------



## Bionic

Alot of footage from this summer in Sweden
- RedheadProductions -


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Bionic said:


> Alot of footage from this summer in Sweden
> - RedheadProductions -



:thumbsup:

Great production BIONIC ... really top notch !!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Nasty said:


> something recent for poppydollsclothing.com



sick photo, fine mamcita!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

72 kutty said:


> One more shot from the Sin City Jokers Clothing shoot with Lorraine Tully...really like the way this came out




this is badass!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

anybody seen the new american bombs mag? I havent got a copy yet


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Bionic said:


> Alot of footage from this summer in Sweden
> - RedheadProductions -





What did you shoot & edit all that with?


----------



## Bionic

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Great production BIONIC ... really top notch !!!


Thanks man!



CURBSIDEimagery said:


> What did you shoot & edit all that with?[/FONT][/FONT][/COLOR]


Canon 600D and Final Cut express


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## CHUKO 204

mr.casper said:


> Photoshoot by da one n only Phil Gordon LRM...NIÑO MALO TRIKE 2011



:thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty

BigMandoAZ said:


> sick photo, fine mamcita!


thanks bro!


----------



## Howard

TOP DOG '64 said:


> photos by: Tony Valadez


Classic Tony right here!! These are looking good. More throwbacks?


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Bionic said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> Canon 600D and Final Cut express


:thumbsup:



Howard said:


> Classic Tony right here!! These are looking good. More throwbacks?


:wave: Nice to see you in here stranger !!! Any thing to post? :dunno:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

I finally purchased my domain now I need to build a web page, who does everyone use for thier web hosting and what did you build your site in? I used to run my car club site and built it but that was so long ago I don't know where to start now.


----------



## TKeeby79

I'm new to photographery just purchased a Nikon D3100 what software do you recommend for a novice? I am a Mac user. Thanks.


----------



## carsofabq




----------



## TOP DOG '64

TOP DOG '64 said:


> photos by: Tony Valadez





tonyvaladez.com said:


> DAMN! You went old school on me. How long ago was this? We seriously need to update these images freak!!!!


That was taken back in 2000,,, new pix would be good but your a busy man! :biggrin:


----------



## Toro

ok ok.....I'm not on here that much and have a question about the new or um recently new layout of Layitlow.....how do I post pics on here......ugh....


----------



## pfcc64

Toro said:


> ok ok.....I'm not on here that much and have a question about the new or um recently new layout of Layitlow.....how do I post pics on here......ugh....










There you go Homie!


----------



## supersporting88

First time shooting at night under a full moon










Felt that my light source could have been a little brighter. opinions?


----------



## 72 kutty

carsofabq said:


> View attachment 362210
> [/QUOTE
> ]
> 
> Bad ass...always a fan of your work.


----------



## carsofabq

72 kutty said:


> carsofabq said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 362210
> [/QUOTE
> ]
> 
> Bad ass...always a fan of your work.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man fan of yours as well
Click to expand...


----------



## carsofabq

TTT


----------



## My95Fleety

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Ecalderon

Great work everyone ....Been a minute since i have been in here.Hope i get a chance to upload some Photos.Keep up the badass work going .


Ecalderon


----------



## Twotonz

Ok ladies and gentlemen, the Las Vegas Super Show is just around the corner and just like every year ALL LAYITLOW PHOTOGRAPHERS (that includes everyone from amateur to professional, Nikon to Canon to Sony to Olympic and every thing in between) is invited to the LIL Meet and Greet. Just like every year we will be meeting up at 1pm by the main entrance to the indoor building. Hope to see everyone there.


----------



## Knightstalker

Twotonz said:


> Ok ladies and gentlemen, the Las Vegas Super Show is just around the corner and just like every year ALL LAYITLOW PHOTOGRAPHERS (that includes everyone from amateur to professional, Nikon to Canon to Sony to Olympic and every thing in between) is invited to the LIL Meet and Greet. Just like every year we will be meeting up at 1pm by the main entrance to the indoor building. Hope to see everyone there.


Maybe this year i'll actually make it to the show before 3or4pm :biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## BigMandoAZ

Knightstalker said:


> Maybe this year i'll actually make it to the show before 3or4pm :biggrin:


.

man thats every show you go to, never seen you at a show before 3! :roflmao:


----------



## Knightstalker

BigMandoAZ said:


> .
> 
> man thats every show you go to, never seen you at a show before 3! :roflmao:


:ugh: I don't know what you're talkin about... :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## ESCHOELAID

havnt posted in here in a long long time


heres one


----------



## Knightstalker

TTT


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Twotonz said:


> Ok ladies and gentlemen, the Las Vegas Super Show is just around the corner and just like every year ALL LAYITLOW PHOTOGRAPHERS (that includes everyone from amateur to professional, Nikon to Canon to Sony to Olympic and every thing in between) is invited to the LIL Meet and Greet. Just like every year we will be meeting up at 1pm by the main entrance to the indoor building. Hope to see everyone there.





Knightstalker said:


> Maybe this year i'll actually make it to the show before 3or4pm :biggrin:




1st time newbie will be there ... 
Thanks for the invite, it's greatly appreciated!








Got to chop it up with BEAN last weekend at a show we both traveled too, always a pleasure 

Here's a stupid little thing I slapped together as we went and tried to beat up the streets in PHILLY 






Hope youtube don't pull it down for the copyright reasons ...

Pics to follow.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

Twotonz said:


> Ok ladies and gentlemen, the Las Vegas Super Show is just around the corner and just like every year ALL LAYITLOW PHOTOGRAPHERS (that includes everyone from amateur to professional, Nikon to Canon to Sony to Olympic and every thing in between) is invited to the LIL Meet and Greet. Just like every year we will be meeting up at 1pm by the main entrance to the indoor building. Hope to see everyone there.


See you there


----------



## My95Fleety

Twotonz said:


> Ok ladies and gentlemen, the Las Vegas Super Show is just around the corner and just like every year ALL LAYITLOW PHOTOGRAPHERS (that includes everyone from *amateur* to professional, Nikon to Canon to Sony to Olympic and every thing in between) is invited to the LIL Meet and Greet. Just like every year we will be meeting up at 1pm by the main entrance to the indoor building. Hope to see everyone there.


I've always wanted to meet up for this but never actually did it . I've never met anyone. This year I'll make up my mind to be there!

NIKON.


----------



## SouthsideLife

Can't wait to see all y'all out there!


----------



## SouthsideLife

VEGAS!!!!!!


----------



## SouthsideLife

Twotonz said:


> Ok ladies and gentlemen, the Las Vegas Super Show is just around the corner and just like every year ALL LAYITLOW PHOTOGRAPHERS (that includes everyone from amateur to professional, Nikon to Canon to Sony to Olympic and every thing in between) is invited to the LIL Meet and Greet. Just like every year we will be meeting up at 1pm by the main entrance to the indoor building. Hope to see everyone there.


Can't wait to see all y'all out there in Vegas!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

one pic of 13 that im shooting for an az calender.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

you know ill be there. keep an eye out for the candy green radical two wheeler reppin phoenix kustoms b.c  also ill be rolling out to the fremont experence after the show for the december photo shoot for my calender. if anyone wants to join the f e shoot do come.


----------



## 72 kutty

My95Fleety said:


> I've always wanted to meet up for this but never actually did it . I've never met anyone. This year I'll make up my mind to be there!
> 
> NIKON.


<<<<<<<One more NIkon guy will be there this year!


----------



## My95Fleety

72 kutty said:


> <<<<<<<One more NIkon guy will be there this year!


:thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## Homer Pimpson

I haven't had much time to shoot or post lately but here are a few from the Bayou City Zombie Walk today.


----------



## CHUKO 204

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> one pic of 13 that im shooting for an az calender.


----------



## mxcn_roc

Twotonz said:


> Ok ladies and gentlemen, the Las Vegas Super Show is just around the corner and just like every year ALL LAYITLOW PHOTOGRAPHERS (that includes everyone from amateur to professional, Nikon to Canon to Sony to Olympic and every thing in between) is invited to the LIL Meet and Greet. Just like every year we will be meeting up at 1pm by the main entrance to the indoor building. Hope to see everyone there.


Maybe Marsalis will join us this year?

:dunno:


----------



## 75_Monte

A few pixs I took recently. Have fun in Vegas.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

75_Monte said:


> A few pixs I took recently. Have fun in Vegas.



2ND shot is badass!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

*fan page*

After soooo many people asking me why I don't have a fan page on Facebook, I finally put one up. Please stop by and click the like tab. Thanks to everyone for all the support and kind words these past couple of years.

thanks
tony valadez


http://www.facebook.com/FLASHBOXPHOTOGRAPHY


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

tonyvaladez.com said:


> After soooo many people asking me why I don't have a fan page on Facebook, I finally put one up. Please stop by and click the like tab. Thanks to everyone for all the support and kind words these past couple of years.
> 
> thanks
> tony valadez
> 
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/FLASHBOXPHOTOGRAPHY


Done deal :thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOW

BigMandoAZ said:


> 2ND shot is badass!


:yes:


----------



## 75_Monte

BigMandoAZ said:


> 2ND shot is badass!





66LOW said:


> :yes:


Thanks guys.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

nice work Jae!


----------



## My95Fleety

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> Done deal :thumbsup:


X2...


----------



## BigCeez

Pic I took









Same pic after David Gonzales, creator and finder of the HOMIES Figurines, does some editing


----------



## Wife-E

Twotonz said:


> Ok ladies and gentlemen, the Las Vegas Super Show is just around the corner and just like every year ALL LAYITLOW PHOTOGRAPHERS (that includes everyone from amateur to professional, Nikon to Canon to Sony to Olympic and every thing in between) is invited to the LIL Meet and Greet. Just like every year we will be meeting up at 1pm by the main entrance to the indoor building. Hope to see everyone there.


Even though I haven't been on in a long while, I will see you all out there!!
Team Canon!!


----------



## Wife-E




----------



## BigMandoAZ

i need to start posting again!


----------



## My95Fleety

BigMandoAZ said:


> i need to start posting again!


:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

i got a sony digital. but the only editing i did in this pic is the border and text.


----------



## My95Fleety

Here are a few pictures I took at Viva Tropicana Car Show in Laughlin, Nevada this Saturday.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

My95Fleety said:


> Here are a few pictures I took at Viva Tropicana Car Show in Laughlin, Nevada this Saturday.


i love how you got that cutty in mid bounce. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## Nasty

BigCeez said:


> Pic I took
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same pic after David Gonzales, creator and finder of the HOMIES Figurines, does some editing


Good shit bro!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## My95Fleety

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


:thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety

BigMandoAZ said:


>


This shot is BAD AZZ! Love your logo mark!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

BigMandoAZ said:


>


Breathtaking ...


----------



## GONE TIP'N

BigMandoAZ said:


>


 This is NICE!!


----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## 75_Monte

BigMandoAZ said:


>


Great shot. :thumbsup:


----------



## 75_Monte

Did anyone in Vegas catch any awsome lightning photos. I read the weather was pretty wild up there the other night.


----------



## Nasty

BigMandoAZ said:


>


----------



## BigMandoAZ

My95Fleety said:


> This shot is BAD AZZ! Love your logo mark!





CURBSIDEimagery said:


> Breathtaking ...





GONE TIP'N said:


> This is NICE!!





75_Monte said:


> Great shot. :thumbsup:





Nasty said:


>



Thanks everyone for the good comments. Really wanted to try something different and it came out great! One of my favorites to date.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

BigMandoAZ said:


>





BigMandoAZ said:


> Thanks everyone for the good comments. Really wanted to try something different and it came out great! One of my favorites to date.


You be in Vegas? :dunno:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## My95Fleety

75_Monte said:


> Did anyone in Vegas catch any awsome lightning photos. I read the weather was pretty wild up there the other night.


There was crazy lighting but no didnt get a chance.


----------



## ULTRAMAN

So many nice pic's and TALENTED PHOTOGRAHERS. here. keep em coming!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> You be in Vegas? :dunno:


50/50 chance. I'd hate to miss the group pic. Made the 1st 2 don't want to miss the 3rd. I'll let you know by friday. You?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

drasticbean said:


>



Real nice bro, and you say your not a pro!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

BigMandoAZ said:


> 50/50 chance. I'd hate to miss the group pic. Made the 1st 2 don't want to miss the 3rd. I'll let you know by friday. You?


:yes: 1st timer for the show at least ... :naughty:

Hope to meet yah if you can make it! Huge fan of yours as well as everyone else's!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

BigMandoAZ said:


> Real nice bro, and you say your not a pro!


x412 !!! Modesty at it's finest !!!


----------



## drasticbean

I keep telling you guys I'm a novice


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

drasticbean said:


> I keep telling you guys I'm a novice


We know !!! A really good one!


----------



## My95Fleety

drasticbean said:


>


Cool pic! :thumbsup: Will you be in Vegas?


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean

I gave up. And I'm coming to Vegas. 
See you guys there..

1pm at the main entrance for the photographers meeting and pictures


----------



## drasticbean

Seat belt


----------



## BigMandoAZ

drasticbean said:


> I keep telling you guys I'm a novice



:nono: still not buying it!


----------



## drasticbean

I'm a novice with a capital N ...... That's how i see myself.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

drasticbean said:


> I'm a novice with a capital N ...... That's how i see myself.


im still a novice too


----------



## CHUKO 204

My95Fleety said:


>


----------



## TuCamote

drasticbean said:


>


Really nice work Bean!!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Then I'm a novice but all capitalized jus to reinforce the fact!
NOVICE!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

My excitement is unbelieveble for this weekend and opportunity. Im really blessed & I can't wait to meet you all whom have guided us & encouraged us all in this topic. I'm eternally grateful to you all! Except for Bean ... I already have had that opportunity twice!


----------



## drasticbean

Who is bringing a tripod. ??
1 pm and the main entrance. Near the row of bike.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

drasticbean said:


> Who is bringing a tripod. ??1 pm and the main entrance. Near the row of bike.


 I was thinking about it, but figured with Airport security and show security it was gonna be too much of a pain in the ass ...:dunno:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

drasticbean said:


> Who is bringing a tripod. ??
> 1 pm and the main entrance. Near the row of bike.


i am, if i go... keep you posted! 


Bean, Timbs this year??????


----------



## My95Fleety

I have tripod. its cheap kind (Ambico):uh:. I'm in town and Ima have my boys low bike in there so I can take it just in case, dont know if you guys would want to use it. :dunno:. I never been to the LIL picture cause I'm just starting on the picture taking thing, but I was thinking about going this year.uffin:


----------



## drasticbean

BigMandoAZ said:


> i am, if i go... keep you posted! Bean, Timbs this year??????


 Believe it or not. No Timbs this year. But last min I might buy a pair. Any outlets in Vegas ??


----------



## drasticbean

Twotonz always have his tripod in his back pocket. So we are good


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## CHUKO 204

drasticbean said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

drasticbean said:


> Believe it or not. No Timbs this year. But last min I might buy a pair. Any outlets in Vegas ??


:dunno:



drasticbean said:


> Twotonz always have his tripod in his back pocket. So we are good


Yeah he has a swiss army tripod! 



drasticbean said:


>


not a pro.........................:thumbsup: badass bro!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Alright fellas! Im in...............see everyone at the group pic. Curbside if your going, looking forward to meeting you bro! 


Bean....BEER TIME Bro!!!! :thumbsup:



any one got the pic from last year?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

look what i found


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## BigMandoAZ

shot this in vegas 2 years ago


----------



## BigMandoAZ

ok im out, packin my camera bag for veags!!!


----------



## drasticbean

BigMandoAZ said:


> shot this in vegas 2 years ago


 This is One BAD ASS PIC. I LOVE THIS. ....!!!!!!!!!!I was a few cars behind you.


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean

BigMandoAZ said:


> look what i found


 I love this. Thank you for doing it. I feel like Hitchcock


----------



## My95Fleety

drasticbean said:


> Believe it or not. No Timbs this year. But last min I might buy a pair. Any outlets in Vegas ??


Timberland store at the premium outlets in Vegas!


----------



## My95Fleety

drasticbean said:


>





drasticbean said:


>


NIIIICE! :worship:


----------



## My95Fleety

BigMandoAZ said:


> ok im out, packin my camera bag for veags!!!


----------



## My95Fleety

BigMandoAZ said:


> shot this in vegas 2 years ago


Always loved this pic!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

going through some stuff. one of my favorites


----------



## DJ Englewood

nikon d5100

what you guys think of this i thnk i'm gonna pic it up as my starter


----------



## BigCeez

Nasty said:


> Good shit bro!


Thank you homie


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

in vegas as we speak with a sony hd bloggie and a canon e05 20 D


----------



## My95Fleety

PASSIONATE63 said:


> in vegas as we speak with a sony hd bloggie and a canon e05 20 D


:thumbsup: I'll be at the cashman on Saturday! With My NIKON.


----------



## drasticbean

I guess I'm ready


----------



## BigMandoAZ

everyone be safe on your travels. im headed out to vegas in about an hour! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

drasticbean said:


> I guess I'm ready


see u in vegas friend!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

DJ Englewood said:


> nikon d5100
> 
> what you guys think of this i thnk i'm gonna pic it up as my starter


Been shooting with a D50 - but just got the same one for the video capabilities ...


----------



## My95Fleety

DJ Englewood said:


> nikon d5100
> 
> what you guys think of this i thnk i'm gonna pic it up as my starter


I'm a beginer and I'm happy w/mine!


----------



## andrewlister

BigMandoAZ said:


> going through some stuff. one of my favorites


nice


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE




----------



## drasticbean

I want to thank everyone that waiting for me since I was running late. 
And to EVERYONE THAT POST IN THIS TOPIC, I WANT TO SAY A BIG THANK YOU. . I FEED OFF OF EVERYONE THAT POST PICTUES IN THIS TOPIC. 

STILL ONE OF THE BEST TOPICS ON LAY IT LOW !!!!!


----------



## My95Fleety

drasticbean said:


> I want to thank everyone that waiting for me since I was running late.
> And to EVERYONE THAT POST IN THIS TOPIC, I WANT TO SAY A BIG THANK YOU. . I FEED OFF OF EVERYONE THAT POST PICTUES IN THIS TOPIC.
> 
> STILL ONE OF THE BEST TOPICS ON LAY IT LOW !!!!!


Nice meeting you yesterday Bean. You gonna be at the after hop today? -Jorge


----------



## 72 kutty

Some of the baddest photographers on layitlow....glad to finally meet you guys in person!


----------



## My95Fleety

72 kutty said:


> Some of the baddest photographers on layitlow....glad to finally meet you guys in person!


What up Kutty! Nice meeting you and everyone else. It was an honor for a novice like me to be part of this and meet everyone. (I'm the one wearing the SD hat - Jorge.


----------



## OMAR760

My95Fleety said:


> What up Kutty! Nice meeting you and everyone else. It was an honor for a novice like me to be part of this and meet everyone. (I'm the one wearing the SD hat - Jorge.


x2 

Greet meeting everyone!


----------



## CARROT

72 kutty said:


> Some of the baddest photographers on layitlow....glad to finally meet you guys in person!


Thanks for including me as "some of the baddest"
It was nice meeting you guys and gals.


----------



## Lunas64

72 kutty said:


> Some of the baddest photographers on layitlow....glad to finally meet you guys in person!


OK, QUIT POSTING PICS OF YOURSELVES AND POST SOME BADASS PICS YOU ALL TAKE OF THE VEGAS SHOW!!!!!! BTW. GREAT PIC HERE!!


----------



## drasticbean

72 kutty said:


> Some of the baddest photographers on layitlow....glad to finally meet you guys in person!


now you have to name everyone in order......


----------



## Mr.Chop Top

TTT


----------



## Lunas64

drasticbean said:


> now you have to name everyone in order......


Crap. I shouldnt have opened my big mouth!! Bean, Steph n Jae, Big mando....you know the rest!! LOL...Pics Pics!!


----------



## nobueno

72 kutty said:


> Some of the baddest photographers on layitlow....glad to finally meet you guys in person!


Great photo! A lot of talent in this photo! Great to see & meet everyone this weekend!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

nobueno said:


> Great photo! A lot of talent in this photo! Great to see & meet everyone this weekend!


X412


----------



## CHUKO 204

BigMandoAZ said:


> going through some stuff. one of my favorites


----------



## CHUKO 204

drasticbean said:


>


----------



## CHUKO 204

drasticbean said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## DrasticNYC

nobueno said:


> Great photo! A lot of talent in this photo! Great to see & meet everyone this weekend!


Had a great time meeting everyone!


----------



## DrasticNYC

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DrasticNYC

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DrasticNYC

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DrasticNYC




----------



## DrasticNYC




----------



## DrasticNYC




----------



## DrasticNYC




----------



## DrasticNYC




----------



## DJ Englewood

DrasticNYC said:


>


----------



## Twotonz

72 kutty said:


> Some of the baddest photographers on layitlow....glad to finally meet you guys in person!


glad I didn't stay for this.....because with all those Nikkon's I would of gotten a migraine for sure....lol....sucks I missed my first one


----------



## 72 kutty




----------



## Knightstalker

Twotonz said:


> glad I didn't stay for this.....because with all those Nikkon's I would of gotten a migraine for sure....lol....sucks I missed my first one


My bad twotonz... I had 2 other canon guys with me but we arrived late as usual :happysad:


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## BigMandoAZ

72 kutty said:


> Some of the baddest photographers on layitlow....glad to finally meet you guys in person!


X2 Always good to see old friends and meet new ones as well!

Curbside it was cool to meet you in person!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

72 kutty said:


>


I like this! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## BigMandoAZ

Knightstalker said:


> My bad twotonz... I had 2 other canon guys with me but we arrived late as usual :happysad:


3pm


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## My95Fleety

BigMandoAZ said:


>


:thumbsup: Thanks!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

good stuff


----------



## el peyotero

Twotonz said:


> glad I didn't stay for this.....because with all those Nikkon's I would of gotten a migraine for sure....lol....sucks I missed my first one


what up homie, it was good meeting you out in Vegas this year, keep up the good work and thanks again!


----------



## el peyotero

DrasticNYC said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


:thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## drasticbean

Hi guys


----------



## wet-n-wild

BigMandoAZ said:


>


 This is a cool pic


----------



## OMAR760

One from Vegas.


----------



## BigCeez

drasticbean said:


> Hi guys


Great meeting you out in Vegas brother!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Knightstalker said:


> My bad twotonz... I had 2 other canon guys with me but we arrived late as usual :happysad:


Missed you homie ... I also had it covered being two fisted with NIKON's ( no **** ) BUT I guess that only counts when you know how to use them!



BigMandoAZ said:


> X2 Always good to see old friends and meet new ones as well!
> 
> Curbside it was cool to meet you in person!!!


I agree homie, I was greatful to meet my MASTER's ( as BEAN would say ) 2TONZ & Kutty who got me started with all this shit along with the continued support like yourself along with "Soft Spoken Sara" & Mr & Mrs Bueno. It was an honor & a pleasure ...

Whelp It's boarding time ... Time for me & wifey to head to JFK then onto tha BURGH. Catch yinz all in a little; I hope I have a couple worth posting. hno:


----------



## HMART1970

DJ Englewood said:


> nikon d5100
> 
> what you guys think of this i thnk i'm gonna pic it up as my starter


I have the D5000...love this lil camera. If you have the extra change shoot for the D7000....


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Jus touched down in JFK ... man I left the WEST for this! -smdh-


----------



## My95Fleety

drasticbean said:


> Hi guys


:h5:


----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## 72 kutty

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> Jus touched down in JFK ... man I left the WEST for this! -smdh-


There's always room for you out west!


----------



## DREAM ON

72 kutty said:


> Some of the baddest photographers on layitlow....glad to finally meet you guys in person!


WHY DO I ALWAYS MISSED OUT ON THIS PIC...LOL !!!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

BigMandoAZ said:


>







ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## My95Fleety

Mr. Bean at Work!


----------



## My95Fleety

My lil boy.


----------



## CHUKO 204

OMAR760 said:


> One from Vegas.


:wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204

72 kutty said:


>


----------



## CHUKO 204

BigMandoAZ said:


>


:thumbsup: Nice


----------



## CHUKO 204

DrasticNYC said:


>


:wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204

DrasticNYC said:


>


Sick:wow:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

tonyvaladez.com said:


> ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!


Thank you Tony!:thumbsup:



My95Fleety said:


> My lil boy.


I like this. Saw you taking shots while walking to get yours award


----------



## nobueno




----------



## CHUKO 204

nobueno said:


>


----------



## My95Fleety

I like this. Saw you taking shots while walking to get yours award[/QUOTE]

Thanks. Yeah but after a while I couldnt keep up with him! haha


----------



## Knightstalker

DREAM ON said:


> WHY DO I ALWAYS MISSED OUT ON THIS PIC...LOL !!!


Cuz it's only Nikon vs Canon Tony... :wow:

jk... :roflmao: 

Nice to meet you out there homie... :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

BigMandoAZ said:


> going through some stuff. one of my favorites


.

Very Nice!! Big Mandoo Where Have You Been???? :biggrin:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

72 kutty said:


> Some of the baddest photographers on layitlow....glad to finally meet you guys in person!



Great shot


----------



## HMART1970

*FEW FROM VEGAS






























































*


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

jus' getting my shit together ...


----------



## 72 kutty

Took this the other day...zero edit, just logo added


----------



## DREAM ON

Knightstalker said:


> Cuz it's only Nikon vs Canon Tony... :wow:
> 
> jk... :roflmao:
> 
> Nice to meet you out there homie... :thumbsup: :h5:


:roflmao::run: LIKEWISE!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

STiLL RAPPiN32 said:


> .
> 
> Very Nice!! Big Mandoo Where Have You Been???? :biggrin:


around...................lol where you been? Did you make it to Vegas this year? 



72 kutty said:


> Took this the other day...zero edit, just logo added



very nice!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Have not posted on here in awhile. Here are a few that I recently added to my fan page on facebook. If you have not already LIKED the Flashbox Photography fan page please do so. Enjoy the highlights from this past weekends' wedding
and look forward to seeing you liking the fan page, thanks

http://www.facebook.com/FLASHBOXPHOTOGRAPHY


----------



## BigPit903




----------



## BigPit903




----------



## BigPit903




----------



## Alex U Faka

BigPit903 said:


>


_*:thumbsup::thumbsup: I LIKE YOUR PIX COME OUT SUPER SICK HOMIE :thumbsup::thumbsup:*_


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

BigMandoAZ said:


> around...................lol where you been? Did you make it to Vegas this year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very nice!


Like Wise Ive Been Laying Low Not Really Shooting But Am Back At It Again! 



Yes I Was There


----------



## CHUKO 204

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> jus' getting my shit together ...


Nice


----------



## CHUKO 204

BigPit903 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970




----------



## BigPit903

Alex U Faka said:


> _*:thumbsup::thumbsup: I LIKE YOUR PIX COME OUT SUPER SICK HOMIE :thumbsup::thumbsup:*_


 :h5: appreciate homie!!


----------



## BigPit903

CHUKO 204 said:


> :thumbsup:


 Thanks homie!!!


----------



## BigPit903

Any advice or constructive critisism is appreciated.... Just picked photography and learning.. :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Anyone here from Arizona that has access or knows someone that has access to the plane graveyards out there? I want to plan a trip out there sometime in December/January to try to do a shoot out there.

thanks
tony valadez


----------



## BigMandoAZ

tonyvaladez.com said:


> Anyone here from Arizona that has access or knows someone that has access to the plane graveyards out there? I want to plan a trip out there sometime in December/January to try to do a shoot out there.
> 
> thanks
> tony valadez



PM SENT! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

BigPit903 said:


> Any advice or constructive critisism is appreciated.... Just picked photography and learning.. :biggrin:


looks like your going down the right track so far! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Alex U Faka

_*T.T.T*_


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

BigMandoAZ said:


> PM SENT! :thumbsup:





Thanks Mando, and PM replied and look forward to seeing if this trip to Arizona can come through and create something kick ass out there!!!


----------



## drasticbean

:wave::wave:


----------



## BOUNZIN

Whats going on bean:h5:, damn everytime i look in this thread i remind myself its time to knock the dust off my Nikon and get to work


----------



## stilldownivlife

im no pro but here's a few of my fav flicks from last sun - im tryin to take it easy on the pshop and get more creative with the manual mode on my cam 








































:thumbsup: i love this topic - i am always poking around 2 see what you guys are putting down


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery




----------



## BigPit903

BigMandoAZ said:


> looks like your going down the right track so far! Keep up the good work.


 Thanks... Im shooting with a Canon Rebel XS... Heard it was a good starter cam. So far so good.... :thumbsup:


----------



## CARROT

I haven't posted in a while. Tryin to figure the best way to post pics.........
Any way. Here is a set up I did.
It was nice meeting everyone in Vegas!


----------



## CARROT




----------



## CARROT

http://javascript<strong></strong>:void(0);


----------



## CUZICAN

CARROT said:


>


Pure Sickness Homie !


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

CARROT said:


> I haven't posted in a while. Tryin to figure the best way to post pics.........
> Any way. Here is a set up I did.
> It was nice meeting everyone in Vegas!






:wave:


----------



## NIMSTER64

I want your opinions. what do you guys think of this name mainly for shooting underground music videos and such. local rap artist etc.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

NIMSTER64 said:


> I want your opinions. what do you guys think of this name mainly for shooting underground music videos and such. local rap artist etc.


I give it 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## NINJA

A few pics from a little get together yesterday


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Anyone have a program to place my water mark on my pictures that I can download?


----------



## CARROT

CUZICAN said:


> Pure Sickness Homie !


Thank you.


----------



## CARROT

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> :wave:


What up Curbside. Good meeting you in Vegas.


----------



## CARROT

Homer Pimpson said:


> Anyone have a program to place my water mark on my pictures that I can download?


Ditto.


----------



## GONE TIP'N

Can some one tell me if there's a difference in the brands of the memory cards?I'm looking to buy one for my D60 but not sure if brands make a difference?I saw a IF3C brand one but not sure whether its worth it or not.:dunno:


----------



## carsofabq

NINJA said:


> A few pics from a little get together yesterday


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez




----------



## b_moneystyles

what nikon lens would you guys recommend for general car show photography, or even for those killer wide angle shots, i've mainly been doing motorsports and only really had experience using big tele's so far.


----------



## TopDogg

Pic I shot at La Gente car show.


----------



## BigCeez

Some behind the scenes with Ronnie Plumbs photo shoot.


----------



## NIMSTER64

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> I give it 2 :thumbsup:


thanks. yea i am still debateing. i am opened to new names also. I haven't made up my mind....


----------



## SouthsideLife




----------



## BigMandoAZ

BigCeez said:


> Some behind the scenes with Ronnie Plumbs photo shoot.



Ronnie Good people. He shot my blazer for lowlife!


----------



## BigCeez

BigMandoAZ said:


> Ronnie Good people. He shot my blazer for lowlife!


Yessir...definitely a good guy. Im glad he came out to CO.


----------



## MAAANDO

Havent been on here in a while. My house was broken into about a month ago and all my cameras, lenses, lights, computers, tv's etc... were taken. I am currently waiting on the insurance company to pay out. Today is the release of my first cover. Hope you guys can support the magazine. Everyone has been taking some amazing shots. I hope to contribute to this thread some more

.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

MAAANDO said:


> Havent been on here in a while. My house was broken into about a month ago and all my cameras, lenses, lights, computers, tv's etc... were taken. I am currently waiting on the insurance company to pay out. Today is the release of my first cover. Hope you guys can support the magazine. Everyone has been taking some amazing shots. I hope to contribute to this thread some more
> 
> .
> View attachment 384412



Sorry to hear bout your misfortune bro! On the other hand congrats on your cover spot!


----------



## MAAANDO

BigMandoAZ said:


> Sorry to hear bout your misfortune bro! On the other hand congrats on your cover spot!


Thanks Mando!


----------



## NINJA

BigMandoAZ said:


> Sorry to hear bout your misfortune bro! On the other hand congrats on your cover spot!


x2 that really sux bro, especially with your big release...makes you want to go out and shoot even more


----------



## MAAANDO

NINJA said:


> x2 that really sux bro, especially with your big release...makes you want to go out and shoot even more


Bro I am itching to get a camera in my hands. Here is the even bigger news.... When my insurance company pays out, i am switching to Canon.


----------



## NINJA

MAAANDO said:


> Bro I am itching to get a camera in my hands. Here is the even bigger news.... When my insurance company pays out, i am switching to Canon.


----------



## My95Fleety

MAAANDO said:


> Havent been on here in a while. *My house was broken into about a month ago and all my cameras, lenses, lights, computers, tv's etc... were taken. *I am currently waiting on the insurance company to pay out. Today is the release of my first cover. Hope you guys can support the magazine. Everyone has been taking some amazing shots. I hope to contribute to this thread some more
> 
> .
> View attachment 384412


:guns:Man that is so wrong. material stuff can be replaced. good thing no one was hurt. 
Congratz on the cover!

oh and why making the move?


----------



## BigCeez

My95Fleety said:


> :guns:Man that is so wrong. material stuff can be replaced. good thing no one was hurt.
> Congratz on the cover!
> 
> oh and why making the move?



x2 .....


----------



## MAAANDO

BigCeez said:


> x2 .....


 Nikon has no plans of releasing a full frame upgrade to the d700 anytime soon. With that being said, Canon will be releasing an upgrade to the 5dmk2 within the next 6 months. I cannot justify paying 6k for a d3s which only has 12.3 megapixels. And lets not talk about the 8k price the d3x commands.


----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## lowrr

its been awhile


----------



## lowrr

LOWRR


----------



## nobueno

MAAANDO said:


> Nikon has no plans of releasing a full frame upgrade to the d700 anytime soon. With that being said, Canon will be releasing an upgrade to the 5dmk2 within the next 6 months. I cannot justify paying 6k for a d3s which only has 12.3 megapixels. And lets not talk about the 8k price the d3x commands.


My predicament as well. I was going to upgrade to FF last year and could not justify spend that much on a 12.3 FF camera. I love, love Nikon but if they don't come up with something very soon I too will be looking elsewhere for new bodies and glass for Stephanie & I.


----------



## carsofabq

Damn everybody has been busy doin some great work.

I have been busy as well but mostly doin paint here are a few recent shots also started my photography business. Double Barrel Photography Or DB for short.
Like me on Facebook. http://www.facebook.com/Doublebarrelphotography

Here are a couple recent shots
Thanks for lookin


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Homer Pimpson said:


> Anyone have a program to place my water mark on my pictures that I can download?


Still looking for a water mark program.


----------



## NINJA




----------



## MAAANDO

Homer Pimpson said:


> Still looking for a water mark program.


Why dont you just create an action in Photoshop? It will save you time and it will be exactly what you arelooking for.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

MAAANDO said:


> Why dont you just create an action in Photoshop? It will save you time and it will be exactly what you arelooking for.


When my computer got wiped out I lost photoshop and have not got a new copy yet.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

carsofabq said:


> Damn everybody has been busy doin some great work.
> 
> I have been busy as well but mostly doin paint here are a few recent shots also started my photography business. Double Barrel Photography Or DB for short.
> Like me on Facebook. http://www.facebook.com/Doublebarrelphotography
> 
> Here are a couple recent shots
> Thanks for lookin
> View attachment 387445
> 
> View attachment 387444
> 
> View attachment 387443
> 
> View attachment 387441




Consider it done and please do the same when you have a sec.


http://www.facebook.com/FLASHBOXPHOTOGRAPHY


----------



## NINJA

Homer Pimpson said:


> When my computer got wiped out I lost photoshop and have not got a new copy yet.


Download Link Fest in OT can be your friend


----------



## andrewlister

always good shit going on in here, love this topic


----------



## DrasticNYC

NYC 11.6.11:


----------



## DrasticNYC

NYC 11.5.11:


----------



## DrasticNYC

NYC 11.5.11:


----------



## DrasticNYC

11.5.11 NYC:


----------



## DrasticNYC

NYC 11.5.11:


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop

hi guys,
check out my pics from the DUKE's and IMPALA's toy drive (11/5)
let me know what u think

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...y-back-pack-drive-pizza-jacks-san-jose-3.html


----------



## TopDogg

Pic I took at a local show.


----------



## CHUKO 204

CARROT said:


>


Badass


----------



## CHUKO 204

NINJA said:


> A few pics from a little get together yesterday


----------



## CHUKO 204

BigMandoAZ said:


> PM SENT! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Whats up Fellas, Just wanted to let everyone know my new site is up and running. I out grew the blogger gig I had. New site has a members only forums area.  Added that just for fun. Lets see how it goes. lol I hope everyone enjoys the new site.

http://bigmandoaz.webs.com/


----------



## My95Fleety

BigMandoAZ said:


> Whats up Fellas, Just wanted to let everyone know my new site is up and running. I out grew the blogger gig I had. New site has a members only forums area.  Added that just for fun. Lets see how it goes. lol I hope everyone enjoys the new site.
> 
> http://bigmandoaz.webs.com/


:thumbsup: Nice site! I'll be checking in often.


----------



## DREAM ON

T
T
T


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## OutNaboutpics.com

Nice work everyone!!!!! 
We been experimenting with video.. check it out


----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## Cleveland_Steamer

lowrr said:


> its been awhile


Damn, great shots man.


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## lowrr




----------



## BigCeez




----------



## DrasticNYC

Occupy Wall street:


World Trade Center:


----------



## DrasticNYC

11.11.11 Chelsea Market, NYC:


----------



## DrasticNYC

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## El Lechero

What's Up Fellas, What about the Sony Alpha Camera's anybody got any thoughts on these lines of Camera's?


----------



## Knightstalker

El Lechero said:


> What's Up Fellas, What about the Sony Alpha Camera's anybody got any thoughts on these lines of Camera's?


:dunno: The homie tony aka DreamOn is the only one I know of that shoots with sony...


----------



## DREAM ON

Knightstalker said:


> :dunno: The homie tony aka DreamOn is the only one I know of that shoots with sony...












:h5:


----------



## 77doba

I havent posted on here in a while...but heres a couple sky pics i grabbed!


----------



## DrasticNYC

DREAM ON said:


> :h5:


sick! I love it!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

one im doing for a calender.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Knightstalker said:


> :dunno: The homie tony aka DreamOn is the only one I know of that shoots with sony...


Think El Volo shoots with a Sony.


----------



## El Lechero

Q-Vo Dream On my name is Jesse aka El Lechero what type of Sony are you shooting? I've gotten into photography these past couple of years & would like some imputs on your thoughts of the Sony. I currently use an Sony Alpha A33 my favorite lens right now has to be the 28-75 f2.8. I'll check out your post on your page.


----------



## TuCamote

Knightstalker said:


> :dunno: The homie tony aka DreamOn is the only one I know of that shoots with sony...


Used to have an Alpha 350. it was pretty good..it was my first DSLR


----------



## nobueno

Not a Lowrider but it's a convertible!


----------



## 65rivi

nobueno said:


> Not a Lowrider but it's a convertible!


That's classy!


----------



## zoolyfe

here's one from the Auto Show and one from work


----------



## TopDogg

Shot with a Canon 2ti


----------



## TopDogg

Volo shoots with a Canon. He spent the night at my house and attended AZ local show.


----------



## ciscosfc




----------



## BigMandoAZ

ciscosfc said:


>



tight vid homie


----------



## jimmielow

:thumbsup:


TopDogg said:


> Shot with a Canon 2ti


----------



## jimmielow

:thumbsup:


My95Fleety said:


>


----------



## DREAM ON

El Lechero said:


> Q-Vo Dream On my name is Jesse aka El Lechero what type of Sony are you shooting? I've gotten into photography these past couple of years & would like some imputs on your thoughts of the Sony. I currently use an Sony Alpha A33 my favorite lens right now has to be the 28-75 f2.8. I'll check out your post on your page.


WHATS UP JESSE, I BEEN SHOOTING FOR THE PASSED 3YEARS WITH MY SONY AX300 SOFAR SO GOOD. I HAVENT REALLY TRY OTHER BRANDS. 
YEAH CHECK OUT MY PAGE AND SEE THEM PICS.

THANKS!
TONY
DREAM ON


----------



## DREAM ON

DrasticNYC said:


> sick! I love it!


:h5:


----------



## MAAANDO

Congrats to Big Mando. I just saw you on the Velocity Channel. They had a special called Chevy100. It's on right now


----------



## BigMandoAZ

MAAANDO said:


> Congrats to Big Mando. I just saw you on the Velocity Channel. They had a special called Chevy100. It's on right now



Thanks bro! It was a lot of fun to be apart of. I helped the film crew organize the meeting of chevy lowriders here in Arizona. I had the help of 09 LRM HOF Richard Ochoa, Old Memories Phx Pres - Sammy Chevita and all my Identity C.C. Family, with the final stages of planning & shoot location. We had to take this all the way to the Mayors to lock down a time, date & location here in Phoenix. After all the ok's were given it was a good day of cruising. We had over 100 chevy lowriders show up that day! 


more pics from the event. photos by Jesse Sanchez, Next Level Photography
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9k5G1Pzta4M


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

CARROT said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## El Lechero

Yea I'm checking out your page now. What photo editing software you using. I'm currently using Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 3, so far I like this one the best. I'm trying to get some crazy shot using Long Exposure do you know how to do that?



DREAM ON said:


> WHATS UP JESSE, I BEEN SHOOTING FOR THE PASSED 3YEARS WITH MY SONY AX300 SOFAR SO GOOD. I HAVENT REALLY TRY OTHER BRANDS.
> YEAH CHECK OUT MY PAGE AND SEE THEM PICS.
> 
> THANKS!
> TONY
> DREAM ON


----------



## MAAANDO

El Lechero said:


> Yea I'm checking out your page now. What photo editing software you using. I'm currently using Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 3, so far I like this one the best. I'm trying to get some crazy shot using Long Exposure do you know how to do that?


A tripod, Low Iso, High F-Stop, Slow Shutter Speed.


----------



## El Lechero

Thanks Maaando,
Does it matter which lens you use? Does it work best in Manual mode or which one is best? 



MAAANDO said:


> A tripod, Low Iso, High F-Stop, Slow Shutter Speed.


----------



## sg226




----------



## sg226




----------



## sg226




----------



## sg226




----------



## sg226




----------



## Knightstalker




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

jus reflecting on this Thanksgiving eve and I'm reminded of the things I'm thankful for & that really matter. Those are my 3 F's ... My Faith, My Family & My Friends. These are also the connections that sustain us in our lives no matter what may be going on in them as well. I hope like myself yinz also have had the opportunity to take the time to reconnect with those things in your lives that mean the most to you. 
Now since there's too many of yinz to text I figuered I'd just post up in here ...
so from me & my family I wish yinz all a wonderful and happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## CHUKO 204

nobueno said:


> Not a Lowrider but it's a convertible!


----------



## CHUKO 204

BigMandoAZ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## supersporting88




----------



## Anson72

ciscosfc said:


>


sick video


----------



## impalalover64

so what's a good entry level camera. Nothing too expensive just a camera for family events and something better than my 10 megapixel camera. Confused when it caomes to these and didnt wanna read thru 900 pages. Thanks.


----------



## supersporting88

Untitled by soldado_ss, on Flickr


----------



## ESCHOELAID




----------



## BIG DAWG

What program do you all recommend for video editing on a PC?


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## CHUKO 204

DREAM ON said:


>


----------



## HustleHard

LOS ANGELES 11.25.11


----------



## NIMSTER64

I want to buy radio transmitter for my strobe any suggestions? I know pocket wizards are the best but I just don't have that to spend right now. anything thats compatible or close to it. any suggestions or recomendations. and also feed back. thanks Fellas.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

had my camera with me on my way home from work this morning. 630 am


----------



## HustleHard




----------



## Homer Pimpson

Haven't had much time to post lately with school work and getting my website going. Everyone check out my site and give me some feed back. www.cadillacphotography.com


----------



## 77doba

HustleHard said:


> LOS ANGELES 11.25.11


nice!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HustleHard




----------



## sg226

HustleHard said:


> LOS ANGELES 11.25.11


I want this one as a poster!!


----------



## My95Fleety

BigMandoAZ said:


> had my camera with me on my way home from work this morning. 630 am


NICE!:thumbsup:


----------



## impalalover64

:dunno:


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## supersporting88

BigMandoAZ said:


> had my camera with me on my way home from work this morning. 630 am


I have found myself carrying around my camera more often. Kind of a pain when you are not using it,but worth it for a great shot.


----------



## HMART1970




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## CHUKO 204

BigMandoAZ said:


> had my camera with me on my way home from work this morning. 630 am


Nice


----------



## Homer Pimpson

I have been working on making a watermark but have not been able to get it like I want, but I guess I need to get on it. I was browsing another forum and saw a post some one made tell people how to steal the pics I have right click protected on my site.


----------



## It66

Nice pics:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

For those of you in the Dallas/Ft Worth area. I am hosting my 6th Annual Holiday Soiree and I am personally extending an invitation to all LIL members that would love to attend. It is a private party so a RSVP is required to get your names on the list that will be at the door. It is this coming up Sunday the 11th in Dallas from 8pm - 12am
at Winston's. Please email me directly to RSVP and look forward to hopefully seeing and meeting some of you from this board. Just a little about the festivites, we currently have 285 RSVPs ranging from hair stylists, makeup artist, models, clients of mine, wedding industry vendors, good friends, etc. etc. 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=405081&stc=1&d=1323412436


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## SouthsideLife

*Been a while...got a question for y'all*

So it's been a while since I've posted on here. My POS portable HD crapped out on me. So I'm shopping for a new one. Really just need a 500GB because I dump all work on a stand alone HD at home. 

I'm trying to decide on either this: 

[h=1]LaCie 500GB Rugged Triple Interface Portable Hard Drive[/h]
or this:

[h=1]G-Technology G-DRIVE mobile FireWire / USB 2.0 Hard Drive - 500GB (Silver)[/h]
I like the LaCie due to the rugged shock resistance. But G-Tech are good drives. 

Decisions decisions!


----------



## FatAl 63

ciscosfc said:


>


Video came out bad ass Bro, nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthsideLife

ciscosfc said:


>


Dope ass video homie!! Your logo is awesome btw! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ




----------



## 72 kutty

Some older shots, don't think I have posted these here....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


INTRUDERS_PHXAZ said:


>





72 kutty said:


> Some older shots, don't think I have posted these here....


----------



## 72 kutty

A couple of shots I did with the wife for her make up blog....same shot with a couple of different edits..

























One more


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## DJ Englewood

72 kutty said:


> A couple of shots I did with the wife for her make up blog....same shot with a couple of different edits..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more


:thumbsup:


----------



## DJ Englewood

BigMandoAZ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lunchbawkz




----------



## Anson72

BigMandoAZ said:


>


Cool pic


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## DrasticNYC

Nothing like the Holiday season in NYC:







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DrasticNYC

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DrasticNYC

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DrasticNYC

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DrasticNYC

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DrasticNYC

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BigMandoAZ

72 kutty said:


> A couple of shots I did with the wife for her make up blog....same shot with a couple of different edits..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more



ive always liked your studio stuff bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

BigMandoAZ said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty

BigMandoAZ said:


> ive always liked your studio stuff bro! :thumbsup:



Thanks Mando...now it's my front living room studio, lol.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

The new digital era of getting peoples contact info without asking for a business card. Text the word FLASHBOX to 50500 and let me know if you like the idea. If you are interested I'd be more than happy to share the link
on how to get your own and it is FREE for the time being.

- tony valadez


----------



## My95Fleety

BigMandoAZ said:


>





BigMandoAZ said:


>


these are bad ass pics mando.


----------



## Twotonz

nice work everyone


----------



## BigMandoAZ

72 kutty said:


> Thanks Mando...now it's my front living room studio, lol.


would have never known. :thumbsup:


----------



## Knightstalker

tonyvaladez.com said:


> The new digital era of getting peoples contact info without asking for a business card. Text the word FLASHBOX to 50500 and let me know if you like the idea. If you are interested I'd be more than happy to share the link
> on how to get your own and it is FREE for the time being.
> 
> - tony valadez


Sounds cool... What's the link?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

My95Fleety said:


> these are bad ass pics mando.


thanks bro


----------



## mr.casper

QUESTION 4 DA PROS!I THINKING OF TRADING THIS 4 A NICE CAMERA LMK WAT YA THINK?


----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## supersporting88

Took this pic today of my son. P.I.M.P.


----------



## My95Fleety

supersporting88 said:


> Took this pic today of my son. P.I.M.P.


Thats a really nice picture!!


----------



## Mr lowrider305

I been checking out a lot of you guys work from time to time but friday I bought a nikon d3000 which I been saveing up for a hot mint anyways are any of you guys or lady's useing a D3000


----------



## Homer Pimpson

Here is a shot I took yesterday on the way home from a toy drive.


----------



## Homer Pimpson

One more you can see the rest of the gallery on my site. http://cadillacphotography.smugmug.com/Photography


----------



## sg226

Mr lowrider305 said:


> I been checking out a lot of you guys work from time to time but friday I bought a nikon d3000 which I been saveing up for a hot mint anyways are any of you guys or lady's useing a D3000


Guilty!!


----------



## supersporting88

My95Fleety said:


> Thats a really nice picture!!


Thanks


----------



## Affiliated_Lady

sg226 said:


> Guilty!!


x 2


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

INTRUDERS_PHXAZ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Knightstalker said:


> Sounds cool... What's the link?




http://contxts.com/


----------



## MAAANDO

Havent posted here in a minute. I hope everyone is doing well. Here is something i shot a few months ago.


----------



## PROVOK

Homer Pimpson said:


> I have been working on making a watermark but have not been able to get it like I want, but I guess I need to get on it. I was browsing another forum and saw a post some one made tell people how to steal the pics I have right click protected on my site.


Don't be so worried about people stealing your photos. Only way to avoid that is to not post them at all. I also hate when people put watermarks on everything. I only watermark for social networks. If i see WMs on people personal site, it turns me off. If i see WMs on prints, it pisses me off for some reason. There are photogs that get paid thousands and don't WM their images. I also really hate when the WM takes over the image. Be careful with WMs is what I'm trying to say.


----------



## nobueno

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## 72 kutty

Happy Holidays


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Happy Holidays everyone
:thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Absolutely ... Happy Holidays everyone !!!


----------



## My95Fleety

nobueno said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone!


WOW! really nice pic Jae! Merry Christimas Everyone.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Man, woke this morning opened up presents. My wife got me the Nikon D5100 Kit. I was like a kid :roflmao: Cant wait to try it out!


----------



## MikeS

MAAANDO said:


> Havent posted here in a minute. I hope everyone is doing well. Here is something i shot a few months ago.
> 
> View attachment 410826



Yes.


----------



## My95Fleety

BigMandoAZ said:


> Man, woke this morning opened up presents. My wife got me the Nikon D5100 Kit. I was like a kid :roflmao: Cant wait to try it out!


:thumbsup: That's the cam I have rigt now! My wife got me a Nikon 50mm F/1.8G Lens!!!


----------



## Wife-E

Hope you all had a Merry Christmas  I misplaced my Memory card from Vegas and it just popped up out of no where!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

My95Fleety said:


> :thumbsup: That's the cam I have rigt now! My wife got me a Nikon 50mm F/1.8G Lens!!!



how you like it? I like it a lot. BIG upgrade from my NIKON D50! Shot this one today.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Wife-E said:


> Hope you all had a Merry Christmas  I misplaced my Memory card from Vegas and it just popped up out of no where!!




:thumbsup:



:wave:



Hope you had a good Christmas ...


----------



## impalalover64

Wife Got me a Canon Rebel DSLR.......... I got 2 lens also.....This thing is intimidating but I will figure it out. Need some how-to's like how to personalize my pics with a signature (watermark)


----------



## Mr lowrider305

My first lil shoot with my new camera


----------



## ESCHOELAID




----------



## ESCHOELAID




----------



## My95Fleety

BigMandoAZ said:


> how you like it? I like it a lot. BIG upgrade from my NIKON D50! Shot this one today.


I'm happy with it. I've had it for about 4-5 months. Still got alot to learn on it! Havent even tried the video.


----------



## My95Fleety

Mr lowrider305 said:


> My first lil shoot with my new camera


:thumbsup: what kind of camera?


----------



## My95Fleety

Here are a couple pics of my baby boy on xmas. I was trying out a new Nikon 50mm lens my wife got me for xmas :biggrin:


----------



## HMART1970




----------



## 72 kutty

^^^^Just checked out your site, nice work! Looks good


----------



## Knightstalker

Happy new years homies... I gotta dust off my camera for 2012 and step my game up


----------



## Nasty

NIMSTER64 said:


> I want to buy radio transmitter for my strobe any suggestions? I know pocket wizards are the best but I just don't have that to spend right now. anything thats compatible or close to it. any suggestions or recomendations. and also feed back. thanks Fellas.


Cyber Syncs!! :thumbsup:

i have a set of pocket wizards that i never use, the cyber syncs are awesome!! never had one issue.


----------



## HMART1970

72 kutty said:


> ^^^^Just checked out your site, nice work! Looks good


Kutty, thank you for taking the time to look it over bro and Happy new year!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Happy New Years everyone!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Knightstalker said:


> Happy new years homies... I gotta dust off my camera for 2012 and step my game up


just added another one to my arsenal! :machinegun: :roflmao:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

HMART1970 said:


>


Very Nice Work


----------



## HMART1970

STiLL RAPPiN32 said:


> Very Nice Work


Thank you bro!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

All my LIL friends!!! FLASHBOX Photography is going up for Best Photographer in the North TX area and every single vote will count. The deadline is in just 3 weeks so please click on the link below to register and vote
and please spread the word around. I am currently in 12th place and trying to reach top 3 to be honest. I need at least 75 votes to get there. Share the love and also share the link. The more email addresses you have
the more votes you can place in. All of your support is greatly appreciated.


thanks,
Tony Valadez


http://dallas.cityvoter.com/flashbox-photography-tony-valadez/biz/288383


----------



## Knightstalker

BigMandoAZ said:


> just added another one to my arsenal! :machinegun: :roflmao:


hno: :biggrin:


----------



## supersporting88




----------



## My95Fleety

supersporting88 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

Wife-E said:


> Hope you all had a Merry Christmas  I misplaced my Memory card from Vegas and it just popped up out of no where!!


----------



## Nasty

I see a Canon 5D Mark II in my near future :scrutinize:












I know ive always said im a Nikoner till death do us part but............... The bang for my buck just isnt there. I've been wanting to upgrade to a full frame for awhile however nikons prices for what you get just doesnt make sense to me. especially since I'll also have to upgrade mine lenses. Full Frame 21MP for what $2400? Ill take it!


----------



## sg226




----------



## MAAANDO

Everyone, 

I am participating in the MS150 race in April and wanted to know if you guys could help out with a small donation. Im not asking for $10-20 dollars. A dollar would go a long way. This is for Multiple Sclerosis. Those of you who have a business, this donation is tax deductible. Lets help out the people with Multiple Sclerosis. I know a few people on here who know someone with it. Please help me out. 
Here is the link. http://main.nationalmssociety.org/site/TR/Bike/FLSBikeEvents?px=10420995&pg=personal&fr_id=17642


----------



## BIG DAWG

My95Fleety said:


> Here are a couple pics of my baby boy on xmas. I was trying out a new Nikon 50mm lens my wife got me for xmas :biggrin:


How do you like the lens so far? Have you take any other pics with it? I was/am planning on picking one up soon.


----------



## sg226




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Looks like I will be in Northern California in a few weeks to photograph another engagement session. This time at one of the local vineyards near Sonoma from what I have been told. Looking for someone to assist me if interested. Please email
me directly at [email protected].

thanks
tony valadez


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Nasty said:


> I see a Canon 5D Mark II in my near future :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know ive always said im a Nikoner till death do us part but............... The bang for my buck just isnt there. I've been wanting to upgrade to a full frame for awhile however nikons prices for what you get just doesnt make sense to me. especially since I'll also have to upgrade mine lenses. Full Frame 21MP for what $2400? Ill take it!







Hold off till July/August - Mark III about to be announced!!!!
That is why the Mark II has gone down in price.


----------



## Los 210




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Here's a pic of my truck my son took with his new Nikon! 










_


----------



## My95Fleety

BIG DAWG said:


> How do you like the lens so far? Have you take any other pics with it? I was/am planning on picking one up soon.


I havent really used much. I like it but I cant get used to the fact that everything seems closer with it. Like I have to back up so I can fit what I wanna shoot. I've always been shooting with a zoom a lens 18-200mm.


----------



## OMAR760




----------



## HMART1970




----------



## NIMSTER64

Nasty said:


> Cyber Syncs!! :thumbsup:
> 
> i have a set of pocket wizards that i never use, the cyber syncs are awesome!! never had one issue.


cool I will look into it thanks for the reply


----------



## My95Fleety

Took some more picsw/ my 50mm. My boy n his bike.


----------



## ROLANDO64SS

badass!!!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## CHUKO 204

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Here's a pic of my truck my son took with his new Nikon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


cool shot


----------



## el peyotero

MAAANDO said:


> Havent posted here in a minute. I hope everyone is doing well. Here is something i shot a few months ago.
> 
> View attachment 410826


nice and thick! car aint bad either


----------



## BigMandoAZ

took my new cam out yesterday


----------



## My95Fleety

BigMandoAZ said:


> took my new cam out yesterday


:thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

CHUKO 204 said:


> cool shot


THANKS HOMIE.....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

BigMandoAZ said:


> took my new cam out yesterday


FIRME :thumbsup:


----------



## supersporting88




----------



## zoolyfe

here's a few pics i shot of the homie Eric's 66 Cadillac


----------



## CHUKO 204

HMART1970 said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204

BigMandoAZ said:


> took my new cam out yesterday


----------



## S.J convrt59

BigMandoAZ said:


> took my new cam out yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERY NICE :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59

HMART1970 said:


>


WOW  very nice :thumbsup::thumbsup: What kind of camera and lens did you use for these pic?


----------



## S.J convrt59

supersporting88 said:


>


----------



## S.J convrt59

ESCHOELAID said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970

S.J convrt59 said:


> WOW  very nice :thumbsup::thumbsup: What kind of camera and lens did you use for these pic?


Thanks! Nikon D5000 and Sigma 10-20.


----------



## HMART1970

CHUKO 204 said:


> :thumbsup:


Gracias Bro!


----------



## S.J convrt59

HMART1970 said:


> Thank you bro!


NICELY DONE :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59

HMART1970 said:


> Thanks! Nikon D5000 and Sigma 10-20.


Thanks Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## S.J convrt59

Wife-E said:


> Hope you all had a Merry Christmas  I misplaced my Memory card from Vegas and it just popped up out of no where!!


:nicoderm: :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DrasticNYC

zoolyfe said:


> here's a few pics i shot of the homie Eric's 66 Cadillac
> 
> View attachment 424879
> 
> 
> View attachment 424880


Nice shots.


----------



## ciscosfc




----------



## BigMandoAZ

ciscosfc said:


>


thats a badass vid. Im currently working on a video project as well!


----------



## zoolyfe

DrasticNYC said:


> Nice shots.


Thanks buddy


----------



## nobueno




----------



## CHUKO 204

nobueno said:


>


----------



## HMART1970

nobueno said:


>


Killa work Jae!


----------



## My95Fleety

nobueno said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

CALIFORNIA TRIP - 

I'll be shooting this coming Saturday in Santa Rosa, arriving tomorrow afternoon in SFO


----------



## el peyotero

ciscosfc said:


>


damn thats a bad ass video, that song makes the video even better for me. one of my fav al green cust that shit is bad as fuck!


----------



## ciscosfc

tonyvaladez.com said:


> CALIFORNIA TRIP -
> 
> I'll be shooting this coming Saturday in Santa Rosa, arriving tomorrow afternoon in SFO



How long are you going to be up here?


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

ciscosfc said:


> How long are you going to be up here?





I'll be arriving tomorrow afternoon with an open schedule, shooting the most part of Saturday from morning to early afternoon with an open schedule in the evening and then flying back out first thing Sunday morning.


t


----------



## BigMandoAZ

got bored took some shots while out the other day


----------



## BigMandoAZ

a throwback from a year ago. new watermark


----------



## Affiliated_Lady

Hey Everyone!!! Keep up the great work!!

I was wondering if I could get some help choosing a lens? I have a Nikon D3000 and have the 18-55 lens and 70-300. I was looking at the NIKON DX AF-S 55-200F4-5.6 G ED and NIKON AF-S 50MM F1.8 G LENS. I am looking into getting into some wedding photography and I have been doing a lot more portraits lately. Just would like an opinion on which one you think would benefit me more pretty new to the game and not sure at all???

Thanks Everyone!!

Andi


----------



## My95Fleety

BigMandoAZ said:


> a throwback from a year ago. new watermark


NICE! What up Mando!


----------



## S.J convrt59

BigMandoAZ said:


> a throwback from a year ago. new watermark


----------



## BigMandoAZ

My95Fleety said:


> NICE! What up Mando!


same ol shit homie! how you been?


----------



## Highgeared

tonyvaladez.com said:


> Hold off till July/August - Mark III about to be announced!!!!
> That is why the Mark II has gone down in price.


What will the MK III have over the Mk II? Now Im curious!


----------



## Highgeared

Shot with my Canon 5D MK II......


----------



## My95Fleety

BigMandoAZ said:


> same ol shit homie! how you been?


Good man. Tryna find some time to take out the D5100. How you liking yours?


----------



## XJCasper

BigMandoAZ said:


> a throwback from a year ago. new watermark



Damn, that's sexy...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Been a while since i was in here, going to be upgrding my camera soon.

Here's what i shot while i was bored in the room.


adult image hosting


----------



## ThA CoPyCaT©

Great topic.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

My95Fleety said:


> Good man. Tryna find some time to take out the D5100. How you liking yours?


works real good. started messing with the video on it. i'll post something soon.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

CANON 5D MARK III -

Hot off the rumor blogs and presses.

http://www.canonrumors.com/tag/5d-mark-iii/


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:machinegun:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## Nasty

ut oh... could it be that nikon is stepping up their game??

36MP full-frame DSLR.....
http://news.softpedia.com/news/Niko...Launch-on-February-7-Says-Report-249061.shtml

Now lets just see what the rpice tag will be :uh:


----------



## CHUKO 204

BigMandoAZ said:


> got bored took some shots while out the other day


----------



## CHUKO 204

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Been a while since i was in here, going to be upgrding my camera soon.
> 
> Here's what i shot while i was bored in the room.
> 
> 
> adult image hosting


----------



## 72 kutty

Check out the video from the last shoot here in Vegas. Pics to come soon..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLYqBDY9Zqk


----------



## BigMandoAZ

72 kutty said:


> Check out the video from the last shoot here in Vegas. Pics to come soon..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLYqBDY9Zqk


badaSS HOMIE!!!


----------



## 72 kutty

BigMandoAZ said:


> badaSS HOMIE!!!


Thanks bro


----------



## S.J convrt59

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :machinegun:


:nicoderm:


----------



## S.J convrt59

72 kutty said:


> Check out the video from the last shoot here in Vegas. Pics to come soon..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLYqBDY9Zqk


Bad ass homie..... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty

S.J convrt59 said:


> Bad ass homie..... :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks!

One of the shots from the shoot...


----------



## BigMandoAZ

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :machinegun:



anymore pics of this one?


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

BigMandoAZ said:


>


Will see you at the mesa super show next month. :wave:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Will see you at the mesa super show next month. :wave:


yessir!


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

Here are some 'behind the scenes' pics taken on the weekend at the LOYALTY HYDRAULICS AUSTRALIA Photoshoot. 
Photographers pics are a few weeks away.


----------



## NIMSTER64

72 kutty said:


> Check out the video from the last shoot here in Vegas. Pics to come soon..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLYqBDY9Zqk


 Nice =)


----------



## NIMSTER64

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :machinegun:


----------



## S.J convrt59

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


> Here are some 'behind the scenes' pics taken on the weekend at the LOYALTY HYDRAULICS AUSTRALIA Photoshoot.
> Photographers pics are a few weeks away.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ciscosfc




----------



## My95Fleety

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## CHUKO 204

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


> Here are some 'behind the scenes' pics taken on the weekend at the LOYALTY HYDRAULICS AUSTRALIA Photoshoot.
> Photographers pics are a few weeks away.


----------



## REGAL81




----------



## My95Fleety

REGAL81 said:


>


----------



## S.J convrt59

REGAL81 said:


>


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## HMART1970




----------



## MAAANDO

With the release of the Nikon D800, All of you Canon guys can finally switch over! For those of you who were thinking about switching over to FX format and worrying about your DX lenses, this camera is compatible for both. It can switch from FX to DX based on the lens you put on it. 

http://press.nikonusa.com/post/2012...nal-resolution-barriers-for-maximum-fidelity/


----------



## Highgeared

MAAANDO said:


> With the release of the Nikon D800, All of you Canon guys can finally switch over! For those of you who were thinking about switching over to FX format and worrying about your DX lenses, this camera is compatible for both. It can switch from FX to DX based on the lens you put on it.
> 
> http://press.nikonusa.com/post/2012...nal-resolution-barriers-for-maximum-fidelity/



Yeah, but I gotta sell everything, reinvest in new lenses etc, too much damm money. If my Canon comes up with one more F***ING error code, I just might take you up on it. 

Shot from my Canon a couple of nights ago.


----------



## S.J convrt59

[/QUOTE]
BAD! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO

Highgeared said:


> Yeah, but I gotta sell everything, reinvest in new lenses etc, too much damm money. If my Canon comes up with one more F***ING error code, I just might take you up on it.
> 
> Shot from my Canon a couple of nights ago.


That shot is hot. I only wish it wouldve been cropped a little tighter. Good stuff bro!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Highgeared

Ok how bout a couple different WIDE angles?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Highgeared said:


> Ok how bout a couple different WIDE angles?



bottom shot is sick! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80

Highgeared said:


> Ok how bout a couple different WIDE angles?


NICE


----------



## BigMandoAZ

If any of you come down to the mesa show, here is where the party is gonna be at! hope to you guys there!


----------



## daoriginator64

sup fellas! new to photography heres a few of my first pics!

































and me in action shot by a friend of mine! stevy


----------



## Mr. 412

ciscosfc said:


>


Well shot & fantastic editting!


----------



## 72 kutty

MAAANDO said:


> With the release of the Nikon D800, All of you Canon guys can finally switch over! For those of you who were thinking about switching over to FX format and worrying about your DX lenses, this camera is compatible for both. It can switch from FX to DX based on the lens you put on it.
> 
> http://press.nikonusa.com/post/2012...nal-resolution-barriers-for-maximum-fidelity/



I'm thinking about pre-ordering it. Looks like a bad ass camera


----------



## CHUKO 204

HMART1970 said:


>


----------



## ciscosfc




----------



## DREAM ON

T
T
T


----------



## My95Fleety

Highgeared said:


> Ok how bout a couple different WIDE angles?


BAD ASS ShOTS!


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

C-Nic 









Brotha Joe with Tropical Breeze USO c.c.


----------



## 72 kutty




----------



## Highgeared

Kutty, dig it man, lots of attitude!


----------



## 72 kutty

Highgeared said:


> Kutty, dig it man, lots of attitude!


Thanks bro!


----------



## 72 kutty

Here's a couple that have never been posted on layitlow..


----------



## S.J convrt59

T
T
T


----------



## CHUKO 204

72 kutty said:


> Here's a couple that have never been posted on layitlow..


Sweet


----------



## 72 kutty




----------



## Highgeared

Some random shit from me.


----------



## Twotonz

Not sure who you are but god damn you came out of left field swinging with those photos man. One thing I can say for sure about you is that you are a true photographer. I can tell that you know your settings, lighting and you got great composition....keep that shit up man. I also like your photoshopping skill is subtle and doesn't overshadow your photography skills.


Highgeared said:


> Yeah, but I gotta sell everything, reinvest in new lenses etc, too much damm money. If my Canon comes up with one more F***ING error code, I just might take you up on it.
> 
> Shot from my Canon a couple of nights ago.





Highgeared said:


>






Highgeared said:


> Some random shit from me.


----------



## Twotonz

Here's a few of my flicks


----------



## Highgeared

Twotonz said:


> Not sure who you are but god damn you came out of left field swinging with those photos man. One thing I can say for sure about you is that you are a true photographer. I can tell that you know your settings, lighting and you got great composition....keep that shit up man. I also like your photoshopping skill is subtle and doesn't overshadow your photography skills.



Thanks man, glad you dig my stuff. We both worked for the same corporate magazine company once upon a time. You still work there, but they tossed me to the curb. I used to work over at Super Chevy magazine. Now I do my own thing as a freelancer and a writer. Ask Saul, he knows me.


----------



## Highgeared

Twotonz said:


>



This shot is TITS!


----------



## Twotonz

Highgeared said:


> Thanks man, glad you dig my stuff. We both worked for the same corporate magazine company once upon a time. You still work there, but they tossed me to the curb. I used to work over at Super Chevy magazine. Now I do my own thing as a freelancer and a writer. Ask Saul, he knows me.


Oh man that sucks. Sorry to hear that....looks like the company lost a talented individual. I knew that you were no amateur when I saw your photos....to bad that we didn't get a chance to meet at the office.


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

HEY WHATS UP GUYS MY NAME IS PAUL AND I WAS WONDERING IF YOU GUYS CAN DO A PHOTO SHOT OF MY MEMBERS RIDES IF SO I WILL SEND YOU PICS OF THERE RIDES HERE IS MY NUMBER IF YOU WANT ANY PICS TEXT ME AT 9512129650 THANKS I APPRECIATE IT


----------



## el peyotero

Highgeared said:


> Some random shit from me.


great pics!


----------



## el peyotero

Twotonz said:


> Here's a few of my flicks


nice work as always bro!


----------



## chairmnofthboard

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> HEY WHATS UP GUYS MY NAME IS PAUL AND I WAS WONDERING IF YOU GUYS CAN DO A PHOTO SHOT OF MY MEMBERS RIDES IF SO I WILL SEND YOU PICS OF THERE RIDES HERE IS MY NUMBER IF YOU WANT ANY PICS TEXT ME AT 9512129650 THANKS I APPRECIATE IT


What's up man, what you looking to do?


----------



## Highgeared

el peyotero said:


> great pics!


Thanks man, glad you like em'.


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC

chairmnofthboard said:


> What's up man, what you looking to do?


JUST TRY TO GET ONE OF MY MEMBERS RIDES IN A MAGAZINE WE GOT CLEAN RIDES WE JUST DONT GOT ANY OF OUR RIDES OUT THERE


----------



## S.J convrt59

Highgeared said:


> Some random shit from me.


VERY NICE :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> JUST TRY TO GET ONE OF MY MEMBERS RIDES IN A MAGAZINE WE GOT CLEAN RIDES WE JUST DONT GOT ANY OF OUR RIDES OUT THERE


Well hit me up when you're ready.


----------



## Wife-E




----------



## Highgeared

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> HEY WHATS UP GUYS MY NAME IS PAUL AND I WAS WONDERING IF YOU GUYS CAN DO A PHOTO SHOT OF MY MEMBERS RIDES IF SO I WILL SEND YOU PICS OF THERE RIDES HERE IS MY NUMBER IF YOU WANT ANY PICS TEXT ME AT 9512129650 THANKS I APPRECIATE IT


I sent you a PM


----------



## 66LOW

Wife-E said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty

A couple pics from this week...


----------



## 72 kutty

One more...


----------



## El Lechero

Here one of my ride I took this weekend.


----------



## el peyotero

Wife-E said:


>


WOW!!! love this one


----------



## Capricess_99

ciscosfc said:


>


SICK VID...NICE WORK!!!


----------



## CHUKO 204

Twotonz said:


> Here's a few of my flicks



:thumbsup:


----------



## StreetFame

TTT


----------



## chairmnofthboard

Twotonz said:


> Here's a few of my flicks



Great work Tonz! nice to see you shake that HDR.


----------



## Twotonz

chairmnofthboard said:


> Great work Tonz! nice to see you shake that HDR.


thank you man. HDR is just a fab. We need to know our setting and lighting if we want to be doing this long term.....well at least thats my belief


----------



## chairmnofthboard

Twotonz said:


> thank you man. HDR is just a fab. We need to know our setting and lighting if we want to be doing this long term.....well at least thats my belief


Absolutely, I see people spend way to much in post processing and photoshop to make their images look good.


----------



## MAAANDO

Well said Gentlemen. If you spend more time using photoshop than setting up your lights and camera, you should be putting your camera down. Just because you own a Nikon, Canon or Sony doesnt make you a photographer. It makes you a Nikon, Canon or Sony owner.


----------



## Highgeared

I agree that the paint by numbers look of tone mapping now generically refereed to as HDR is a fad, and by and large hurts my eyes. 

I swore I would never go digital "real photographers shoot film"......."Real photographers spent time in the dark room". But I was wrong. I find I can do a lot more with less equipment. There is a thin line. The problem is too many guys rely completely on Photoshop to create images and not enough emphasis on developing skill and foresight. 

FILM.......




















Digital.......



















*I LOVE it all!! *


----------



## S.J convrt59

Wife-E said:


>


----------



## Knightstalker

:biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204

Wife-E said:


>


----------



## Knightstalker




----------



## BigMandoAZ

a night shot I took this past weekend


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Who's going to mesa this month?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Who's going to mesa this month?


ME!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

BigMandoAZ said:


> ME!


:thumbsup:
You know im going, i bought a new camera just to celabrate the ocassion. 
a Nikon L105 12.1 MP Digital Camera with 15x Optical Zoom


----------



## chairmnofthboard

BigMandoAZ said:


> ME!


Great night shot. Were you using a tripod and flash, or just hand held and flash?


----------



## 72 kutty

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Who's going to mesa this month?


I should be there..


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

72 kutty said:


> I should be there..


:wave: drop by the phoenix kustoms spot and give us a holla.


----------



## S.J convrt59

BigMandoAZ said:


> ME!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

chairmnofthboard said:


> Great night shot. Were you using a tripod and flash, or just hand held and flash?


thanks bro, This was takin at a car wash on sunday night. It was a handheld shot no flash. The light is coming from the car wash bays.


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## CHUKO 204

BigMandoAZ said:


> ME!



:thumbsup:


----------



## Wife-E

Thanks for the comments on the truck I posted! 



MAAANDO said:


> Well said Gentlemen. If you spend more time using photoshop than setting up your lights and camera, you should be putting your camera down. Just because you own a Nikon, Canon or Sony doesnt make you a photographer. It makes you a Nikon, Canon or Sony owner.


:wave: Hi Mando.... Agree with you 100%! I am currently in a Photoshop for photographers class and I love Lightroom & CS5 to make minor touch-ups to my image. Photoshop is being used way too much by "photographers" now-a-days.


----------



## Wife-E

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Who's going to mesa this month?


I'll bet there  Can't wait...for show of the year 


BigMandoAZ said:


> thanks bro, This was takin at a car wash on sunday night. It was a handheld shot no flash. The light is coming from the car wash bays.


:wave: Hello BIG MANDO!!!:shocked: wow Hand held....looks really good! What was your shutter set at?


----------



## chairmnofthboard

BigMandoAZ said:


> thanks bro, This was takin at a car wash on sunday night. It was a handheld shot no flash. The light is coming from the car wash bays.


I thought you were using an off camera flash. What was your ISO, Ap and shutter set at? Because you are one steady shot. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

chairmnofthboard said:


> I thought you were using an off camera flash. What was your ISO, Ap and shutter set at? Because you are one steady shot. :thumbsup:



ISO 3200, AP 4.2, shutter 1/13. it took me a couple of shots to get a steady one. lol, came out ok. Im practicing and learning how to shoot in low light. I think im getting the hang of it


----------



## chairmnofthboard

BigMandoAZ said:


> ISO 3200, AP 4.2, shutter 1/13. it took me a couple of shots to get a steady one. lol, came out ok. Im practicing and learning how to shoot in low light. I think im getting the hang of it


1/13! Great job. What lens? IS/OS/VC? 1/13 is tough to hold a shot.


----------



## chairmnofthboard

Here's some shot I took when I was testing out my 10-22.


IMG_9077 by chairmnofthboard, on Flickr


IMG_9078 copy by chairmnofthboard, on Flickr


IMG_9100 copy by chairmnofthboard, on Flickr


IMG_9089 copy by chairmnofthboard, on Flickr


IMG_9083 copy by chairmnofthboard, on Flickr


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Took this yesterday.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

chairmnofthboard said:


> 1/13! Great job. What lens? IS/OS/VC? 1/13 is tough to hold a shot.


AF-S DX NIKKOR 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G VR​


----------



## BigMandoAZ

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Took this yesterday.



looks good homie! Keep it up!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Look what was waiting for me on my front step's.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

BigMandoAZ said:


> looks good homie! Keep it up!


Thank's bro.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## Kiloz

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Look what was waiting for me on my front step's.


looking cool homie


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Love this topic !!!

Thanks everyone ...


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

finally got to shoot; had to drive 7hrs ... BUT


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

MAAANDO said:


> Well said Gentlemen. If you spend more time using photoshop than setting up your lights and camera, you should be putting your camera down. Just because you own a Nikon, Canon or Sony doesnt make you a photographer. It makes you a Nikon, Canon or Sony owner.


AGREED ... I only like calling on photoshop to pull these off ...


----------



## Twotonz

Highgeared said:


> I agree that the paint by numbers look of tone mapping now generically refereed to as HDR is a fad, and by and large hurts my eyes.
> 
> I swore I would never go digital "real photographers shoot film"......."Real photographers spent time in the dark room". But I was wrong. I find I can do a lot more with less equipment. There is a thin line. The problem is too many guys rely completely on Photoshop to create images and not enough emphasis on developing skill and foresight.
> 
> FILM.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Digital.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I LOVE it all!! *


My photography started in the wedding scene, so I jumped on the digital bang wagon as soon as I was able to afford it. It only made sense in that area of photography but I can see why non-wedding photographers would hesitate to do so


----------



## Twotonz

Kiloz said:


>


nice....looks like a graffiti dvd cover


----------



## Twotonz

BigMandoAZ said:


> ISO 3200, AP 4.2, shutter 1/13. it took me a couple of shots to get a steady one. lol, came out ok. Im practicing and learning how to shoot in low light. I think im getting the hang of it


must be a nikkon thing because I don't think Canon has that....clean shot of the '61 mando


----------



## Twotonz

chairmnofthboard said:


> 1/13! Great job. What lens? IS/OS/VC? 1/13 is tough to hold a shot.


A little trick that I would use during church in my wedding photography days was to put my camera on burst and take 4-7 consecutive shots.....I would always get one or two sharp ones but I would never go below 1/40. So Mando must either have freakishly steady hand or he must of sharpened it with some type of software


----------



## Twotonz

I wish we had a "like" button on here like in facebook, instead of having to quote each photo....but great job everyone. Here is a shot I took for our new biker mag coming out in May called Revolucion aka REV


----------



## JLR_405

I'm looking for a wide angle lense to go on my Canon xsi! Its got the 1.6 crop sensor! What are you guys shooting with? any suggestions?


----------



## Twotonz

JLR_405 said:


> I'm looking for a wide angle lense to go on my Canon xsi! Its got the 1.6 crop sensor! What are you guys shooting with? any suggestions?


 I might be wrong but the only wide angle lens Canon offers for the crop cams is the 10-22 EF-S but its a few bills


----------



## chairmnofthboard

Twotonz said:


> A little trick that I would use during church in my wedding photography days was to put my camera on burst and take 4-7 consecutive shots.....I would always get one or two sharp ones but I would never go below 1/40. So Mando must either have freakishly steady hand or he must of sharpened it with some type of software


Good tip, ill give that a try.


----------



## chairmnofthboard

JLR_405 said:


> I'm looking for a wide angle lense to go on my Canon xsi! Its got the 1.6 crop sensor! What are you guys shooting with? any suggestions?


Your options are Canon 10-22 (Best range, sharp, good colors, 3.5-4.5, expensive), Tokina 11-16mm (2.8, good colors, poor range, hard to get), Sigma 10-20mm (least expensive, slow, good lens, in between range)......Then there's the Tokina 12-24mm (Good range, F4.0, not as expensive as 11-16, easy to get).

Up to you what's important. I have a Canon 10-22mm, But I really like the Tokina 11-16 for it's low light abilities.


----------



## JLR_405

Thanks TwoTonz and Thanks ChairmanofThboard, I have had my eye on that Canon 10-22 but that might be a little out of the Budget especially since I will use it only from time to time. I have been looking hard at that Tokina 11-16 mm for a while now, I love that it is good in low light but yeah I don't like the fact that it has such a small Range. I had a buddy shoot a video with a Tamron12-24 on his t3i and it looked pretty good but I don't know If pretty good will be good enough. I guess to solve this issue I will have to talk to my guy at the local Camera shop and have him give me a call when he has both those lenses available so I can try them out! By the way Two Tonz I love the The From above Shots Looking down you took on that Lavender 63 in the Apr 2012 issue homie! Really firme!


----------



## chairmnofthboard

Try renting the lens first. Take it for a test drive, see how you like it. I have a couple lens that I thought I would love (70-300mm & 50mm). I use them from time to time, but not all that often. I keep them because the range comes in handy once in a while.


----------



## JLR_405

chairmnofthboard said:


> Try renting the lens first. Take it for a test drive, see how you like it. I have a couple lens that I thought I would love (70-300mm & 50mm). I use them from time to time, but not all that often. I keep them because the range comes in handy once in a while.


Same here I purchased a Tamron 70-300 mm and have barely used it. Its not a very sharp lens but It gets ok pics on a monopod! I usually carry it around when I go to the Zoo! I am looking to invest in higher quality glass though, I bought the Canon 50 mm 1.8 because it was really cheap and I liked the Bookah, I'm still undecided on if I like using a prime lens full time. I think they're great for portraits but the lack of zoom handicaps them in my opinion. Hey Chairmnofthboard, do you recommend any good websites to rent from online? Now that spring is here I want to get a couple shoots in and am looking to get my hands on a Canon 85 mm prime!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

chairmnofthboard said:


> Try renting the lens first. Take it for a test drive, see how you like it. I have a couple lens that I thought I would love (70-300mm & 50mm). I use them from time to time, but not all that often. I keep them because the range comes in handy once in a while.


which stores rent lenses. There are a few I want to try out.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Twotonz said:


> A little trick that I would use during church in my wedding photography days was to put my camera on burst and take 4-7 consecutive shots.....I would always get one or two sharp ones but I would never go below 1/40. So Mando must either have freakishly steady hand or he must of sharpened it with some type of software


Thanks bro. I think I got lucky on that one shot. im still practicing and learning how shoot at night. It took a few shots before I got a good steady one. I did darken it up a little bit with my editing software. Its a pain in the ass to get a good shot. I'll take 6-7 shots before I get a good one. Chairman took some badass night shots that he posted a page back. I cant seem to get close to that. :banghead: I guess I'll have to practice with my tripod til I get my settings perfect.


----------



## chairmnofthboard

You guys can try Sammys camera. IE photo rentals is where I rent from. However he only does two day rentals in person. He's been ripped off befor.


----------



## Highgeared

chairmnofthboard said:


> Try renting the lens first. Take it for a test drive, see how you like it. I have a couple lens that I thought I would love (70-300mm & 50mm). I use them from time to time, but not all that often. I keep them because the range comes in handy once in a while.


What he said!!! Renting is the best way to try it on for size.


----------



## wence

www.borrowlenses.com


----------



## JLR_405

Cool thanks for the advice and links homies!


----------



## 72 kutty

BigMandoAZ said:


> Thanks bro. I think I got lucky on that one shot. im still practicing and learning how shoot at night. It took a few shots before I got a good steady one. I did darken it up a little bit with my editing software. Its a pain in the ass to get a good shot. I'll take 6-7 shots before I get a good one. Chairman took some badass night shots that he posted a page back. I cant seem to get close to that. :banghead: I guess I'll have to practice with my *tripod* til I get my settings perfect.


:thumbsup:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

BigMandoAZ said:


> Thanks bro. I think I got lucky on that one shot. im still practicing and learning how shoot at night. It took a few shots before I got a good steady one. I did darken it up a little bit with my editing software. Its a pain in the ass to get a good shot. I'll take 6-7 shots before I get a good one. Chairman took some badass night shots that he posted a page back. I cant seem to get close to that. :banghead: I guess I'll have to practice with my tripod til I get my settings perfect.


Thanks man. I think what helps me keep it steady is using a wide lens (18mm or wider). This helps me stay as steady as I can.


----------



## CHUKO 204

Twotonz said:


> I wish we had a "like" button on here like in facebook, instead of having to quote each photo....but great job everyone. Here is a shot I took for our new biker mag coming out in May called Revolucion aka REV


:thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

I have been MIA from this forum so I am going to blast you with a few images here in the last few months. Have fun looking and sorry for taking over the forum for the next page or two 



ranch3X.jpg

[URL="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=448194&stc=1&d=1331178963"]ranch.jpg


[URL="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=448195&stc=1&d=1331178963"]IMG_3304XXX.jpg[/URL][/URL]


----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## BigMandoAZ

tonyvaladez.com said:


> View attachment 448317
> View attachment 448319
> View attachment 448322


very nice Tony!


----------



## Twotonz

Killer stuff Tony


----------



## S.J convrt59

Bad ass pic's Tony


----------



## Highgeared

I really dig the concepts and creativity you have going on in some of your shoots.


----------



## CHUKO 204

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Alfonso

Tony, the best photographer on the layitlows. Love his work. That dude can do anything.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Thanks for the kind words - it means a whole lot more than you guys may think. Very humbling.


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

Some of the final edits from a recent Loyalty Hydraulics shoot with photographer Eric Chavez


----------



## dwnsouth985

Hey riders I have a Nikon D60 I bought from a fellow LIL member, by no means I am a pro nor can understand the instruction book, MY camera is on a shutter that closes really slow my pics come out blurry I need to set it back to a normal setting but I have no clue..Im slowly learning the camera any help would be appreciated


----------



## CHUKO 204

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


> Some of the final edits from a recent Loyalty Hydraulics shoot with photographer Eric Chavez


:thumbsup: very nice


----------



## drasticbean

*GREAT STUFF.... HAVENT BEEN HERE IS MONTHS...*


----------



## drasticbean

*tony .... your stuff is amazing.....*


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## CHUKO 204

drasticbean said:


>


cool shot


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean

*my little one...*


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean

CHUKO 204 said:


> cool shot


thank you very much......


----------



## Mr. 412

off tha chain BEAN !!!


----------



## drasticbean

Mr. 412 said:


> off tha chain BEAN !!!


really..????:dunno:


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## CHUKO 204

drasticbean said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63

finally picked up my first SLR, a Canon Rebel T3i... its gonna be a while before i get used to this thing, havent used a non point-n-shoot since high school


----------



## Mr. 412

drasticbean said:


>


Yeah theses ...



drasticbean said:


>



& these monumental one's !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean

Mr. 412 said:


> Yeah theses ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & these monumental one's !!! :thumbsup:


Thank you for liking my pics.


----------



## S.J convrt59

drasticbean said:


>


VERY NICE :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

drasticbean said:


>



i like this one badass!


----------



## Knightstalker




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## drasticbean




----------



## tonyvaladez.com




----------



## 72 kutty

drasticbean said:


>


That was a good day


----------



## BOUNZIN

72 kutty said:


> That was a good day


one year ill make it out there and meet u all


----------



## NINJA

drasticbean said:


>





72 kutty said:


> That was a good day



I was in the pit the last 2 years and had to miss this :facepalm:
One day I'll get a chance to met more of the talented people up in here


----------



## Twotonz

Here's a video that I made the other day during my shoot and interview with Alberto Herrera for Lowrider Arte


----------



## Knightstalker

BOUNZIN said:


> one year ill make it out there and meet u all


Same here... I've gone to vegas every year for a long time and always miss this... :banghead:



NINJA said:


> I was in the pit the last 2 years and had to miss this :facepalm:
> One day I'll get a chance to met more of the talented people up in here


One day I won't get drunk at the Majestics CC banquet the night before :biggrin:



Twotonz said:


> Here's a video that I made the other day during my shoot and interview with Alberto Herrera for Lowrider Arte


:thumbsup: Nice


----------



## The Scientist

drasticbean said:


>


I still can't get that paint job out of my head! Danny D does some phenominal work!


----------



## The Scientist

tonyvaladez.com said:


> View attachment 454872
> View attachment 454877
> View attachment 454878
> View attachment 454881
> View attachment 454883
> View attachment 454884
> View attachment 454885
> View attachment 454886


Looks good Tony!


----------



## S.J convrt59

drasticbean said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Time to try to win a FREE Mark III.




http://bit.ly/GXuRnJ


----------



## ljlow82




----------



## 75_Monte

A few from this past weekend in Chitown.


----------



## CHUKO 204

75_Monte said:


> A few from this past weekend in Chitown.


----------



## leg46y

Thats sick, but just looks wrong to me.


----------



## Alexander_john

Hello,
Do you think photo editor play an important role for image better result , as compare then camera result?


----------



## zoolyfe

here's a lil something different........


----------



## nobueno

zoolyfe said:


> here's a lil something different........
> 
> 
> View attachment 458814


Nice one Corey!


----------



## My95Fleety

zoolyfe said:


> here's a lil something different........
> 
> 
> View attachment 458814


this is bad ass!


----------



## Vayzfinest

Anyone here shoot for LRM or Streetlow?


----------



## supersporting88

Second time out with the Sig today. Put a little over 200 rounds through her. Can't wait to get my Aimpoint Pro in next week.


Sig M400 Enhanced by soldado_ss, on Flickr


----------



## CHUKO 204

supersporting88 said:


> Second time out with the Sig today. Put a little over 200 rounds through her. Can't wait to get my Aimpoint Pro in next week.
> 
> 
> Sig M400 Enhanced by soldado_ss, on Flickr


:thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

SAN ANTONIO BOUND THIS WEEKEND BABY!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Going through some folders and ran across this one. From a couple of years ago. Man I miss shooting these viejas and lowriders!!!! I'm gonna have to seek out a contributor photographer position in a magazine soon 


IMG_8900X.jpg



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=467175&stc=1&d=1334635021


----------



## mr.casper

eastcoast in d HOUSE MY TRIKE IS IN HERE!!!


----------



## sdropnem

ljlow82 said:


>


 Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Anybody here help a brotha out? The lens on my D40 broke and I need a replacement. I don't need anything high-end, just something that will shoot clear pics. It had an 18-55mm on it


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

mr.casper said:


> eastcoast in d HOUSE MY TRIKE IS IN HERE!!!


:thumbsup:

You deserve all the accolades homeboy!


----------



## TopDogg

Photo manipulation, (not Photoshop).

"Hanging out on the Beach"


----------



## ljlow82

sdropnem said:


> Nice:thumbsup:


thanks homie


----------



## ljlow82

TopDogg said:


> Photo manipulation, (not Photoshop).
> 
> "Hanging out on the Beach"


that is nice is that a program that your talking bout were can i get it


----------



## mr.casper

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> You deserve all the accolades homeboy!


THANKS MIKE


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

mr.casper said:


> THANKS MIKE


:h5:


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.

its been a while since iv been in here. looks like everyone still doing it big. nice work from everyone


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.




----------



## .:Vato Loco:.




----------



## .:Vato Loco:.




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

.:Vato Loco:. said:


> View attachment 469768
> 
> its been a while since iv been in here. looks like everyone still doing it big. nice work from everyone




Great capture homeboy !!!


----------



## .:Vato Loco:.

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> Great capture homeboy !!!


Thank you very much, u got some crazy skill!! Keep it up


----------



## Highgeared

One from a few hours ago.


----------



## Clarissa63

I'm looking into buying additional equipment from what I already have and any recommendation would be of great assistance.


----------



## Highgeared

Clarissa63 said:


> I'm looking into buying additional equipment from what I already have and any recommendation would be of great assistance.



Well............what equipment do you already have?


----------



## Twotonz

Here is a photo that I took yesterday


----------



## CHUKO 204

Twotonz said:


> Here is a photo that I took yesterday


:thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety

Twotonz said:


> Here is a photo that I took yesterday


dammmm thats bad ass!


----------



## HMART1970




----------



## el peyotero

Twotonz said:


> Here is a photo that I took yesterday


bad ass work as always homie!


----------



## CARROT




----------



## CARROT




----------



## nobueno

Vayzfinest said:


> Anyone here shoot for LRM or Streetlow?


Yessir! :wave:LRM


----------



## coachduce

twotonz: that recent pic is all kinds of dope homie. the colors jump right out of the screen.... nice shot.... lot's of great photographers in here..


----------



## CARROT

Twotonz said:


> Here is a photo that I took yesterday


Nice.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Twotonz said:


> Here is a photo that I took yesterday


What's your camera settings on this shot?

-----------

Also, still needing this my friends:

Nikon AF-S DX 18-55mm VR Lens


----------



## CARROT

Here's one from chicano park I took.


----------



## CARROT

Here is another one.


----------



## ESCHOELAID

its been a reeeeeeeeally long time since i've posted anything up, I have been super busy but am still shooting


----------



## supersporting88

Local Volkswagen show today


----------



## BigMandoAZ

one i took last weekend


----------



## playboi13

Nice pic mando


----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

CARROT said:


> Here's one from chicano park I took.


:thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife

still havent upgraded to a big boy camera yet - but here's a few of my fav flicks from yesterdays Majestics Daytona Beach show 





















for the rest check out my lil thread http://www.layitlow.com/forums/35-art-music/250103-stilldown-images-12.html

or my still.down images facebook page https://www.facebook.com/pages/StillDown-images/231669306879086


----------



## Nasty

a shot from one of my last shoots with the Nikon.......... Yup i switched to Canon.......


----------



## 72 kutty

HMART1970 said:


>


Nice work man. Usually not a big fan of black and white with color....but the way you did it looks really good. My favorite of the three posted.


----------



## 72 kutty

Nasty said:


> a shot from one of my last shoots with the Nikon.......... Yup i switched to Canon.......


Nasty....trader, lol. The D800 is out...that's my next weapon. Nice shot


----------



## flaked85

HMART1970 said:


>



COOL PICS


----------



## HMART1970

72 kutty said:


> Nice work man. Usually not a big fan of black and white with color....but the way you did it looks really good. My favorite of the three posted.


Thanks Kutty, I did a few like that from that shoot but for some reason that one stood out


----------



## HMART1970

flaked85 said:


> COOL PICS


Thanks bro!


----------



## CHUKO 204

CARROT said:


> Here's one from chicano park I took.


:thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

My current job really relies on me taking crisp, clear pictures. I ended up shooting 3-4 pics per shot using different camera settings including my own (Manual), and then coming back to the PC for minimal editing (resizing, etc).

Lighting plays such a key it's not even funny, my shots vary from outdoors on BRIGHT sunny days to cloudy with shade spots, to within minutes inside shooting in a lighted area with natty sunlight, then closed up using the inside lights.

It's tricky because everything has to be just right. I'm not a professional photographer by any means but in the last month I've stepped my game up quite a bit, just within trial and error.

The place I work for had a D80 with a speed light and WA lense but the camera started shooting underexposed shots so we sent it in. I brought in my D40 and it SMOKED the D80......using the same speed-light and lens, just swapped them over.

Anyways, I'm still new to the game and trying to figure out what really works the best for ISO, WB, and lighting for the indoor and outdoor shots. The outdoor, I think I have but the indoor seems to give me some trouble at times. Some of my shots are "orange" so I think my WB is tricking me at times.

I have the option set for "Vivid"......may need to mess with that a bit.

Since I do this for a living now, you may not experience what I do but are there certain settings that shouldn't be messed with? Say maybe let the camera choose the WB and use "Auto"....how about the "ISO"?

Or is it just the nature of the beast when it comes to photography, always changing settings on the fly?


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## OutNaboutpics.com

Mike's Ride Lifestyle Car Club


----------



## Nasty

72 kutty said:


> Nasty....trader, lol. The D800 is out...that's my next weapon. Nice shot


hahaha i know i know! i was looking at the D800 too looks like a beast. but i said fuck it if im going to make a switch i might as well switch to a proven winner.


----------



## 72 kutty

Shot with Nikon...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

OutNaboutpics.com said:


> Mike's Ride Lifestyle Car Club


Damn she's a gutter-rat

Bad ass ride though


----------



## supersporting88




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Jus waiting here on the east coast for some shows to kick off so I can shoot something ... :facepalm:
The old lady & dog are getting boring & over shot ... :roflmao:


Jus' wanted to post something I seen that had me crack'n up.






[h=1]*Photograpy: The harder it looks to take the better the photo, I guess*[/h]


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

One of the shot's i took at this weekends laughlin tropicana de mayo show.


----------



## Nasty




----------



## HMART1970




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

HMART1970 said:


>




Great timing with the Town Car ... how'd yah get the high? mono-pod ?
& 
love the colors & angle on the other one ...


----------



## HMART1970

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> Great timing with the Town Car ... how'd yah get the high? mono-pod ?
> &
> love the colors & angle on the other one ...


Thanks bro! Held my hand up with camera over my head. Ball joint had just snapped when I took this pic.


----------



## Highgeared

HMART1970 said:


>


Without a doubt, one of the best damned car shots I have seen! Do you have a color version?


----------



## CHUKO 204

HMART1970 said:


>


:wow: very cool


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

HMART1970 said:


> Thanks bro! Held my hand up with camera over my head. Ball joint had just snapped when I took this pic.


:worship:


----------



## HMART1970

Thanks Chuko, Highgear and Curbside!


----------



## estilo71rivi

HMART1970 said:


> Thanks Chuko, Highgear and Curbside!


u have a eye bro


----------



## BigMandoAZ

One of Cartoons Ride while it was at the Mesa Super Show.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

HMART1970 said:


> Thanks bro! Held my hand up with camera over my head. Ball joint had just snapped when I took this pic.



Ive almost been hit a few times getting up close and personal like that!  Nice shot!


----------



## HMART1970

estilo71rivi said:


> u have a eye bro


Apreciate it big homie!


----------



## HMART1970

BigMandoAZ said:


> Ive almost been hit a few times getting up close and personal like that!  Nice shot!


Gracias Mando....that one was close but worth it:thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970

BigMandoAZ said:


> Ive almost been hit a few times getting up close and personal like that!  Nice shot!


Gracias Mando....that one was close but worth it :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

CURBSIDEimagery said:


>


bet this fool walked away with tennis racket marks on his face.


----------



## mrlouie

Switched over to Micro 43rds & only using prime lens.. I'm liking it (Panasonic GF-1 w/ 20mm 1.7 Prime)


----------



## Highgeared

Shot on my Canon 5D MK II


----------



## mrlouie

panasonic Gf1 w/ Oly 45mm 1.8 Prime


----------



## el peyotero

Highgeared said:


> Shot on my Canon 5D MK II


nice pics! love the bottom one


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

*Battered 1923 Leica camera becomes most expensive in world after being snapped up for £1.5m (and it actually still works)
*



















































A rare 1923 Leica went for 2.16 million euros (£1.75 million) at an auction in Vienna at the weekend, making it the most expensive camera ever sold. 
An anonymous buyer won the bidding battle for the German camera, which still works.
It is one of around 25 test versions of Leica 0-Series cameras produced in 1923, two years before the start of production.

Only half of them have been preserved - and when they rarely come to auction, they fetch enormous prices.
Last year, another of the prototypces was bought for £1.15m by a private collector from Asia.



Including the buyer's premium, the price paid at the WestLicht auction on Saturday was more than seven times the starting price of 300,000 euros, WestLicht said. It did not identify the previous owner, who it said was a private collector in Europe. 

Even today, Leica cameras remain cult items.
Cameras such as special-edition M7s are rarely even taken out of the box, as merely opening them would cause huge depreciation.

The previous world-record price for a camera was set last year when a collector paid £732,000 for a daguerreotype - the world's first commercially produced camera.


----------



## CHUKO 204

HMART1970 said:


> Thanks Chuko, Highgear and Curbside!


Nice


----------



## HMART1970

CHUKO 204 said:


> Nice


:thumbsup:


----------



## Alex U Faka

[/QUOTE]
:h5:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

BigMandoAZ said:


> Ive almost been hit a few times getting up close and personal like that!  Nice shot!





HMART1970 said:


> Gracias Mando....that one was close but worth it:thumbsup:







1st time being too close for me was in February with RON from BLACK MAGIC on tha switch ...
I learned; all it takes its one hit, & or one bounce !!!


----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## 72 kutty




----------



## StatikImage




----------



## StatikImage




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

edit ..


----------



## Highgeared

A photo taken during the eclipse.


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

OK fellow shutterbugs - 

I am in the process of putting together another lighting workshop and this time I will be taking it to Gary, Indiana. It will be a two day workshop with lighting and shooting on day one and post production
on day two. It will be a small class with no more than 12 students only. Working on dates but will be sometime late this summer. Who from this forum would be game?

Thanks
Tony Valadez
[email protected]


----------



## HMART1970

72 kutty said:


> View attachment 482549
> View attachment 482550
> View attachment 482551


Nice work Kutty!......man I need some lighting!!!!!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

HMART1970 said:


> Nice work Kutty!......man I need some lighting!!!!!


ME too ... & I need to learn more about lenses ...


----------



## HMART1970

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> ME too ... & I need to learn more about lenses ...


now that you mention it.....me too:wow:


----------



## HMART1970




----------



## ljlow82

HMART1970 said:


>


nice pic homie what kind of camera do u use


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

HMART1970 said:


>



Luv this set !!!


----------



## HMART1970

ljlow82 said:


> nice pic homie what kind of camera do u use


Thanks, cheap Nikon D5000.....


----------



## HMART1970

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> Luv this set !!!


Appreciate that Mr. Curbside!


----------



## Twotonz

PLANETGETLOW said:


> What's your camera settings on this shot?
> 
> -----------
> 
> Also, still needing this my friends:
> 
> Nikon AF-S DX 18-55mm VR Lens


Shot with my Canon 5D Mark II at 1/100 f/10 ISO 100


----------



## Twotonz

72 kutty said:


> Nasty....trader, lol. The D800 is out...that's my next weapon. Nice shot


Back off Kutty....Nasty is under the Canon protection now :machinegun:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Twotonz said:


> Back off Kutty....Nasty is under the Canon protection now :machinegun:



:roflmao:


:ninja:


:rofl:


----------



## Twotonz

Highgeared said:


> Shot on my Canon 5D MK II


I got too ask man.....what time was this shot at? how many lights did you use? and where were they positioned at?


----------



## Twotonz




----------



## 72 kutty

One more from this shoot.....shot with a NIKON


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

72 kutty said:


> One more from this shoot.....shot with a NIKON
> 
> View attachment 488352



:h5:


----------



## Highgeared

Twotonz said:


> I got too ask man.....what time was this shot at? how many lights did you use? and where were they positioned at?


I used three lights. One to the right side of the picture, a little behind her. A giant soft box in the front and off to the left a bit. And a third way back behind her and off to the left, it was used to fill shadows etc.


----------



## BigCeez

Some photos from this weekends City Wide Show


----------



## ESCHOELAID




----------



## LIL_GRIM

QUOTE=PASSIONATE63;15479175]One of the shot's i took at this weekends laughlin tropicana de mayo show.








[/QUOTE]
Shit came out nice bro.


----------



## TuCamote

Some Photos I took from the Shuttle While at JFK for the Company
see my full album here, thanks.
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.248643281916487.55253.185409678239848&type=1


----------



## 72 kutty

TuCamote said:


> View attachment 493441
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 493440
> 
> Some Photos I took from the Shuttle While at JFK for the Company
> see my full album here, thanks.
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.248643281916487.55253.185409678239848&type=1


Bad ass shots


----------



## sdropnem

DJ Englewood said:


>


:rofl:


----------



## CHUKO 204

HMART1970 said:


>



Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## HMART1970

CHUKO 204 said:


> Nice:thumbsup:


Gracias CHUKO!


----------



## Nasty

Twotonz said:


> Back off Kutty....Nasty is under the Canon protection now :machinegun:


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Nasty

Canon life is good.....


----------



## stilldownivlife

Caon life is good..... :biggrin: :h5: finally stepped into a entry level dslr - Canon T2i & snatched up a couple len's, filters and a flash - the more i am learning, the more i want to learn :yes: trying to take it easy on the p/s editing and figure out making the camera do what i have in my mind (if that makes sense)

a few flicks from a couple weeks ago


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## sdropnem

My95Fleety said:


>


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A192726

I’m a rookie at this difficult game.


----------



## TuCamote

72 kutty said:


> Bad ass shots


Thanks Kutty, means a lot coming from you.


----------



## nobueno

Great work everyone! :thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

nobueno said:


> Great work everyone! :thumbsup:


x2





I know it's not a LOWRIDER - but still trying to learn as much as I can ...


----------



## supersporting88




----------



## DREAM ON

T
T
T


----------



## BigMandoAZ

My95Fleety said:


>


love this one homie! good job!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

My95Fleety said:


>


thats the shit


----------



## My95Fleety

sdropnem said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Thanks!



BigMandoAZ said:


> love this one homie! good job!


Thanks Mando. Means alot coming from you cause I really love your work.



BIG WHIT 64 said:


> thats the shit


Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## ljlow82




----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## ~SCORT~

The Caddy in the Bluegrass


----------



## Highgeared

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DAWG




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

~SCORT~ said:


> The Caddy in the Bluegrass


Look'n good BIG ANG !!!


----------



## BIG DAWG




----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## My95Fleety

BigMandoAZ said:


>


:thumbsup: I like the BMP!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

My95Fleety said:


> :thumbsup: I like the BMP!


thanks bro, needed a new mark


----------



## Twotonz

an outtake from issue 2 of Revolucion Magazine


----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## cartier01

What do you guys recommend under 900 is my spending limit


----------



## [email protected]

Finally got around to print some photos

12 x 18 of a Nor*Cal INC member
















20x30 poster of "One Sick 61'
















20x30 Poster of "One Sick 62"


----------



## 72 kutty

^^^ Those all look good. How did the print come out of the 62 that has the HDR effect on it? I've been curious...I know they look good on the computer but haven't seen too many printed.


----------



## WA_TRD_83

there's some amazing photos in this thread!! some really talented people with plenty of experience

I'm only new to the photography scene. I've been getting into portrait photography at the moment - cos lets face it, who doesn't like taking pictures of hot women??! 

few sample pics... 









































































.... and I look forward to doing a lot more and getting a lot better as I get more experience


----------



## BigCeez

From this weekends 5150 show in Denver.


----------



## HMART1970




----------



## sdropnem

Nice Pics!


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

BigMandoAZ;15729715
said:


>




:wave:

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Great Work Everyone !!!




I couldn't wait to let everyone see WIFE-E killin it !!!


----------



## HMART1970

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> Great Work Everyone !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't wait to let everyone see WIFE-E killin it !!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## BigCeez

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> Great Work Everyone !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't wait to let everyone see WIFE-E killin it !!!



 Very nice!


----------



## My95Fleety

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> Great Work Everyone !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't wait to let everyone see WIFE-E killin it !!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## ljlow82

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> Great Work Everyone !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't wait to let everyone see WIFE-E killin it !!!


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOW

Twotonz said:


> an outtake from issue 2 of Revolucion Magazine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:


----------



## 72 kutty

BigCeez said:


> From this weekends 5150 show in Denver.


Good eye..nice shot!


----------



## WA_TRD_83




----------



## My95Fleety

TTT! 
Where's everyone at? :dunno:


----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## BigCeez

72 kutty said:


> Good eye..nice shot!


Thank you homie...im learning


----------



## sdropnem

My95Fleety said:


>


Sweeet!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Took a couple pictures of a clean 62


----------



## CARROT

Here is a set up I worked on..


----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## Highgeared

On my way to Bonneville tomorrow!


----------



## Twotonz

Highgeared said:


> On my way to Bonneville tomorrow!


I want to be at this level one day


----------



## NIMSTER64

Twotonz said:


> I want to be at this level one day


 I want to be where you guys are at. =)


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Twotonz said:


> I want to be at this level one day


:dunno: You don't think you are ???


----------



## vipera

TopDogg said:


> Photo manipulation, (not Photoshop).
> 
> "Hanging out on the Beach"


----------



## vipera

I need a high resolution image on a lowrider, a jumping one, which I can use to make abig poster! I'd be really grateful if someone could post hige definition images or link I can use for a poster!

This would have been cool, but the image is too low in quality for the scale I need and the image must be higher and smaller in shape:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

vipera said:


> I need a high resolution image on a lowrider, a jumping one, which I can use to make abig poster! I'd be really grateful if someone could post hige definition images or link I can use for a poster!This would have been cool, but the image is too low in quality for the scale I need and the image must be higher and smaller in shape:


Are you paying the owner for the use of the photo or have their permission?


----------



## vipera

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> Are you paying the owner for the use of the photo or have their permission?


It's not your problem. But no, I link the image with the html address I did not download it.


----------



## BOUNZIN




----------



## nobueno




----------



## nobueno




----------



## nobueno




----------



## nobueno




----------



## nobueno




----------



## nobueno




----------



## nobueno




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

vipera said:


> It's not your problem. But no, I link the image with the html address I did not download it.


I think your missing the point ...
BUT
You do you !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

nobueno said:


>





nobueno said:


>






They ALL & always are stellar ...
But those "2" are amazing Jae !!! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

nobueno said:


>


hello Mr Bueno


----------



## Twotonz

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> :dunno: You don't think you are ???


 Not yet....but I definitely study all the pictures he puts up


----------



## BigCeez

Gorgeous photos Jae!


----------



## ljlow82

nobueno said:


>


nice pic homie


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Messing around with some new lights


----------



## Twotonz

vipera said:


> It's not your problem. But no, I link the image with the html address I did not download it.


I believe that he is asking if your going to pay the photographer for the high res image for your poster


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

BigMandoAZ said:


> Messing around with some new lights



:worship: as always ...


----------



## WA_TRD_83

nobueno said:


>


stunning portrait - great shot!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> :worship: as always ...


thanks bro! How you been?


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

BigMandoAZ said:


> thanks bro! How you been?


Good man ... Trying to get better every time I shoot, just working at it. Self teaching isn't always easy :banghead:
Had a tough year & not many opportunities to shoot cars so Im actually looking forward to the end of this month. 
I'll be hiking it about 5hrs to Philly for a show & finally will get to shoot! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> Good man ... Trying to get better every time I shoot, just working at it. Self teaching isn't always easy :banghead:
> Had a tough year & not many opportunities to shoot cars so Im actually looking forward to the end of this month.
> I'll be hiking it about 5hrs to Philly for a show & finally will get to shoot!
> :thumbsup:


Wow! we are spoiled here in Cali with multiple shows in a weekend....something that we take for granted


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Twotonz said:


> Wow! we are spoiled here in Cali with multiple shows in a weekend....something that we take for granted


You have no idea ... 

I mean to be honest ... Here in PITTSBURGH, were surprisingly 5 hours from Philly. BUT crazy enough - I gotta travel 5hrs or so in any direction ( N, S, E or W ) to get to lowriders if we wanna see them - We got homies in DC, MD, Ohio, KY, PA, NY but it's literally 5 + of a ride in any direction.
We can go to any old car show - but it's the street rods, muscle cars, imports & 4wheelers that you'll get to see.
& you can only shoot a Mustang, Camaro or Corvette etc-etc til it gets old and burned out. 



I was so overwhelmed when I hit tha' SuperShow and met you for that simple reason.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> I was so overwhelmed when I hit tha' SuperShow and met you for that simple reason.


Well & also for being around such talented photographer's like yourself & Mr & Mrs Bueno, Kutty, Mando ... 
everyone was so welcoming and inviting.


----------



## OutNaboutpics.com

GREAT WORK GUYS!!!

Heres a lil bit of what we have been up to in OC!!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> Good man ... Trying to get better every time I shoot, just working at it. Self teaching isn't always easy :banghead:
> Had a tough year & not many opportunities to shoot cars so Im actually looking forward to the end of this month.
> I'll be hiking it about 5hrs to Philly for a show & finally will get to shoot!
> :thumbsup:


post up what you shoot afterwards



Twotonz said:


> Wow! we are spoiled here in Cali with multiple shows in a weekend....something that we take for granted


x2 same here in az. every single weekend there is something going on...



CURBSIDEimagery said:


> Well & also for being around such talented photographer's like yourself & Mr & Mrs Bueno, Kutty, Mando ...
> everyone was so welcoming and inviting.



Will you be in Vegas this year? 




OutNaboutpics.com said:


> GREAT WORK GUYS!!!
> 
> Heres a lil bit of what we have been up to in OC!!



bad video bro! real nice


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

BigMandoAZ said:


> post up what you shoot afterwards
> 
> 
> 
> x2 same here in az. every single weekend there is something going on...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you be in Vegas this year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bad video bro! real nice


X2 Great Video ... My shit always gets fucked with on the audio copyright from youtube :banghead:

I'll definitely post up once I get back 

& I wish VEGAS was in my future, but wifey got laid off back in February & holding it down all by my lonesome has put a cramp in my travels
besides still being laid off. Can you believe now a days after going on interviews places don't even call you back either way to advise if you got the job or if you don't ... -smdh-





Here's a little vid I threw together from the last time we went to Philly ... 
sure would be nice to have a steady cam or something - tough as fuck to hold still while moving especially in a LoLo


----------



## DREAM ON

T
T
T

Great pics Everyone!!!


----------



## S.J convrt59

Highgeared said:


> On my way to Bonneville tomorrow!


 NICE JOB :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Black64s




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Shot a '51 with a bride the other night outside of Downtown Dallas. Hope everyone is doing well and keep up the great work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Highgeared

Ok back from the Bonneville Salt Flats here are just a few of the photos I took out there. I know they are not Lowriders, but figure maybe some of you guys would still get a kick out of them.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

tonyvaladez.com said:


> Shot a '51 with a bride the other night outside of Downtown Dallas. Hope everyone is doing well and keep up the great work! :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 528289
> 
> 
> View attachment 528290


very nice Tony! :worship:



Highgeared said:


> Ok back from the Bonneville Salt Flats here are just a few of the photos I took out there. I know they are not Lowriders, but figure maybe some of you guys would still get a kick out of them.



BADASS PICS! I like the evening shots best


----------



## Highgeared

tonyvaladez.com said:


> Shot a '51 with a bride the other night outside of Downtown Dallas. Hope everyone is doing well and keep up the great work! :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 528289
> 
> 
> View attachment 528290



Great Idea!!! Well done!


----------



## My95Fleety

Hello everyone, if you guys have a second could you please click on this link and vote 5 stars for my sons picture in his lil tiger. Help him win this back to school contest! Much appreciated. Thanks.

http://photobucket.com/ibeatyou?comp=158966


----------



## BigMandoAZ

My95Fleety said:


> Hello everyone, if you guys have a second could you please click on this link and vote 5 stars for my sons picture in his lil tiger. Help him win this back to school contest! Much appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> http://photobucket.com/ibeatyou?comp=158966



Got my vote! :thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety

BigMandoAZ said:


> Got my vote! :thumbsup:


Thanks Mando! :thumbsup: See you in Vegas?. Less than 2 months


----------



## Highgeared

My95Fleety said:


> Hello everyone, if you guys have a second could you please click on this link and vote 5 stars for my sons picture in his lil tiger. Help him win this back to school contest! Much appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> http://photobucket.com/ibeatyou?comp=158966



Clicked on the link, but nothing happened. Good looking kid.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

My95Fleety said:


> Thanks Mando! :thumbsup: See you in Vegas?. Less than 2 months


Yessir,  gotta start getting my blazer ready again, but ill be there for sure!


----------



## stilldownivlife

THIS IS ART :thumbsup: GREAT WORK 




tonyvaladez.com said:


> Shot a '51 with a bride the other night outside of Downtown Dallas. Hope everyone is doing well and keep up the great work! :thumbsup:
> 
> View attachment 528289
> 
> 
> View attachment 528290


----------



## My95Fleety

BigMandoAZ said:


> Yessir,  gotta start getting my blazer ready again, but ill be there for sure!


:thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety

Last day of voting. If you guys have time could you please click the link and vote 5 for my sons picture. Thanks

http://photobucket.com/ibeatyou?comp=158966


----------



## Wife-E

Great great pics!! I need to make a point to come to LIL a lot more often.
Here is from a recent shoot....








There was some great pics from the Salt Flats a couple pages back, I did a shoot there not too long ago....


----------



## UCETAH

Wife-E said:


> Great great pics!! I need to make a point to come to LIL a lot more often.
> Here is from a recent shoot....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was some great pics from the Salt Flats a couple pages back, I did a shoot there not too long ago....


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety

Wife-E said:


> Great great pics!! I need to make a point to come to LIL a lot more often.
> Here is from a recent shoot....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was some great pics from the Salt Flats a couple pages back, I did a shoot there not too long ago....


:worship::thumbsup:


----------



## Wife-E

UCETAH said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:





My95Fleety said:


> :worship::thumbsup:


Thank u


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Wife-E said:


> Great great pics!! I need to make a point to come to LIL a lot more often.
> Here is from a recent shoot....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was some great pics from the Salt Flats a couple pages back, I did a shoot there not too long ago....



real nice pics, girl is a cutie! :thumbsup:


----------



## ClassicPlayer

Was looking around for something in a pawn shop the other day and noticed they had a D60 inside one of their glass cases with a price of $389 with an aftermarket lens. Don't remember what kind of lens it was, but was wondering if that would be a good buy.


----------



## leg46y

Wife-E said:


>


any bigger? this is a sic pic


----------



## Homer Pimpson

If it is in good shape that's not a bad price. My first DSLR was a D60 and I still keep it as a second body in my bag.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Whats up people. Here is an outtake from a shoot I did yesterday


----------



## My95Fleety

BigMandoAZ said:


> Whats up people. Here is an outtake from a shoot I did yesterday


Nice Mando! :thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## My95Fleety

About 37 more days for Vegas!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

My95Fleety said:


> About 37 more days for Vegas!!! :nicoderm:



YUUUP:yes:


----------



## warning




----------



## Stradale

The first four I plan to do about 20 more of these with various shots and subject matter, do them in C-Prints and throw 'em in a gallery. Well, get asked to put them in a gallery. :biggrin: Gallery shows are fun, and it's been over a year since my last one.  Bottom two might get included if they are cohesive as a full body work.


----------



## My95Fleety

almost time for vegas!!!!!


----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## Stradale

Various stuff. All black and whites were shot via film, developed myself, and then printed in a darkroom myself too.


----------



## Switchblade




----------



## Switchblade

Wife-E said:


> Great great pics!! I need to make a point to come to LIL a lot more often.
> Here is from a recent shoot....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was some great pics from the Salt Flats a couple pages back, I did a shoot there not too long ago....


Damn! A wide crop of that bottom would make a dope poster.


----------



## [email protected]

Addicted Desire & "Lina Arie"


----------



## Switchblade

vipera said:


> It's not your problem. But no, I link the image with the html address I did not download it.


People that think photos are free for printing are our problem actually.


----------



## Switchblade

[email protected] said:


> Addicted Desire & "Lina Arie"


:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

Switchblade said:


> :thumbsup:



Thanks pimp, here's another pair for you.

Sweat Pea & Rhona Marie (Dont forget to hit "Like")


----------



## Switchblade

Those are real clean. What are you using for lighting?


----------



## Switchblade

Testing out my new camera and 85mm 1.8


----------



## 72 kutty

Good stuff fellas


----------



## Mr. 412

Switchblade said:


> People that think photos are free for printing are our problem actually.


Thanks ... not sure he was getting it or got it ... :dunno:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## BigMandoAZ

Switchblade said:


> Testing out my new camera and 85mm 1.8


nice set bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty

Some night shots from a show last weekend..


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Those pics would look great as-is...HDR is cool but over-used lately.


----------



## charlieshowtime

here is my photography 
K.I.D.S photogrphy


----------



## charlieshowtime

the torres empire hop 2012


----------



## charlieshowtime

all collages done by K.I.D.S photography


----------



## NYLO-LO




----------



## OMAR760

Some film, processed and developed by me.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Twotonz

good stuff everyone


----------



## charlieshowtime

OMAR760 said:


> Some film, processed and developed by me.


really like your pics keep it up


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE




----------



## Switchblade




----------



## Switchblade

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


>


VERY clean action shot!


----------



## Switchblade

BigMandoAZ said:


> nice set bro! :thumbsup:


Thanks. Bad lighting and a brand new camera and lens that I wasn't used to yet, so they're a little rough.


----------



## drasticbean

Twotonz said:


> good stuff everyone


*whatz up tonz..... what time is the photographer meet up in vegas..... !!!!!!*


----------



## denealjojesf001

Hello friends. I have Nikon D50. I love this camera. it is nice and have good features. I take  2005 Audi A6 AC Compressor cars photo from Nikon D50. 
Thanks for sharing your thought between us.
Nice to meet you.
Thanks.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

drasticbean said:


> *whatz up tonz..... what time is the photographer meet up in vegas..... !!!!!!*



1pm at a bar and your buying all the drinks! ciaoooo!


----------



## [email protected]

Switchblade said:


> Those are real clean. What are you using for lighting?


Pair of AB1600 & 580EXII


----------



## Twotonz

drasticbean said:


> *whatz up tonz..... what time is the photographer meet up in vegas..... !!!!!!*


Just like every year 1PM by the main entrance to the building and ALL LIL PHOTOGRAPHERS ARE INVITED!!!


----------



## DREAM ON

Twotonz said:


> Just like every year 1PM by the main entrance to the building and ALL LIL PHOTOGRAPHERS ARE INVITED!!!


Hope I make it this time! The last two I missed!


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop

Ancheta Workshop will be there  1st timer to LasVegas Lowrider show 



Twotonz said:


> Just like every year 1PM by the main entrance to the building and ALL LIL PHOTOGRAPHERS ARE INVITED!!!


----------



## Twotonz

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> Ancheta Workshop will be there  1st timer to LasVegas Lowrider show


cool


----------



## nobueno

See everyone on Sunday @ 1pm. Let's see who will take the win this year, team Nikon or team Canon! :ninja:


----------



## Twotonz

nobueno said:


> See everyone on Sunday @ 1pm. Let's see who will take the win this year, team Nikon or team Canon! :ninja:


its a back and forward thing


----------



## BigMandoAZ

nobueno said:


> See everyone on Sunday @ 1pm. Let's see who will take the win this year, team Nikon or team Canon! :ninja:


BigMANDOaz Photography will be there packing 3 Nikons and a fuji film disposable! lol:roflmao:


----------



## DREAM ON

nobueno said:


> See everyone on Sunday @ 1pm. Let's see who will take the win this year, team Nikon or team Canon! :ninja:


TEAM SONY :roflmao:


----------



## My95Fleety

Did everyone meet for the picture? I didnt make it to the spot on time?


----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## jose luis

Question for you guys and ladies that always entertain us with these great pics, whats a good inexpensive photography software? i have a nikon D40 to start and whats a good camara to take some great pics like you guys? thanks for your help


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop

Hey fellows, Check out my pics that i took at the Lowrider Magazine Las Vegas supershow, let me know what u think
good seeing you at the show TwoTonz, 

pls check link below.....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/308620-ancheta-workshop-9.html#post16036330


----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## film_david

Hey guys, I am working on a documentary called La Vida Low: facebook.com/lavidalow

I am looking for old pictures/ photos from Whittier Blvd. and ideally video footage as well.

would you guys know of anybody?

the footage/ photos has to be cleared. no bootlegs, copies, etc.... it needs to come from the owner himself.

and of course all the people that contribute to La Vida Low will be credited on screen. La Vida Low will be most likely internationally distributed on TV. It is a low-budget film that shines light into the subculture of lowriding. Joe Ray, Topo, Sam Torres, Danny D, Kita Lealao, Mister Cartoon all are going to be part of this.

any help would be appreciated! thx!


----------



## nobueno

Put my first batch of Super Show photos up on jaebueno.com


----------



## 93flee

:dunno:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Here goes alittle something from the Felony homie's....
Much respect and lowrider luv to all the photographers who took the time to shoot these firme pics...._:thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> Hey fellows, Check out my pics that i took at the Lowrider Magazine Las Vegas supershow, let me know what u think
> good seeing you at the show TwoTonz,
> 
> pls check link below.....
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/308620-ancheta-workshop-9.html#post16036330


Like always...great photos and it was good to see you to man


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

film_david said:


> Hey guys, I am working on a documentary called La Vida Low: facebook.com/lavidalow
> 
> I am looking for old pictures/ photos from Whittier Blvd. and ideally video footage as well.
> 
> would you guys know of anybody?
> 
> the footage/ photos has to be cleared. no bootlegs, copies, etc.... it needs to come from the owner himself.
> 
> and of course all the people that contribute to La Vida Low will be credited on screen. La Vida Low will be most likely internationally distributed on TV. It is a low-budget film that shines light into the subculture of lowriding. Joe Ray, Topo, Sam Torres, Danny D, Kita Lealao, Mister Cartoon all are going to be part of this.
> 
> any help would be appreciated! thx!


I'm out east & not much help, but you've found the right place to get what your looking for. 
Keep us posted, I've been following yah on FB & am looking forward to this. 



Twotonz said:


> Like always...great photos and it was good to see you to man


x2 great shots *Ancheta_Workshop*


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

A shot i took.


free picture hosting


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Twotonz




----------



## 1SEXY80

Twotonz said:


>


NICE!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## nobueno

Twotonz said:


>



Very nice!


----------



## nobueno




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

nobueno said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Twotonz

Did anybody go to the LIL meet up at 1pm??? I forgot about it


----------



## BigMandoAZ

nobueno said:


>


damn I wanted to meet Danika!!!! :banghead:


----------



## 1SEXY80

I DID:naughty:


----------



## nobueno

I call this one "center of attention".


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Great pic's Raza! :wave:










Here goes another one from the Felony....uffin:_


----------



## A&M-Custom

Whats up the fellas just want to say that everyone out there is doing a great job very very nice pictures. Now I have a question for ya'll I have a Canon eos Rebel T3 and just wanted to know what are the best settings for outdoor pictures ...


----------



## TopDogg




----------



## BIG WHIT 64

nobueno said:


> I call this one "center of attention".


Great shot Jae


----------



## BigMandoAZ

a lot of great pics in here. here are a couple of mine.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


nobueno said:


> I call this one "center of attention".





TopDogg said:


>





BigMandoAZ said:


> a lot of great pics in here. here are a couple of mine.


----------



## S.J convrt59

Wife-E said:


> Great great pics!! I need to make a point to come to LIL a lot more often.
> Here is from a recent shoot....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was some great pics from the Salt Flats a couple pages back, I did a shoot there not too long ago....


NICE..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nobueno




----------



## flaked85

Twotonz said:


>


damn!Twotonz what you rockin now a jetpack for overhead shots. great pic homie


----------



## dgriego

nobueno said:


>


This pic badass.


----------



## Highgeared




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

TopDogg said:


>


Nice!!! Good Meeting You


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

BigMandoAZ said:


> a lot of great pics in here. here are a couple of mine.




I didn't Seeeee You Brotha!!!!!!


----------



## DREAM ON

Twotonz said:


> Did anybody go to the LIL meet up at 1pm??? I forgot about it


X2!


----------



## Nasty

I finally decided to make a fan page. I'll be posting up all of my work not just the barrio girls stuff.

like if you want 

https://www.facebook.com/steviebfotos


----------



## BigCeez




----------



## BigMandoAZ

STiLL RAPPiN32 said:


> I didn't Seeeee You Brotha!!!!!!


Same Here! I was probably chillin by my blazer. I took it this year. Took 1st too


----------



## drasticbean

DREAM ON said:


> X2!






STiLL RAPPiN32 said:


> I didn't Seeeee You Brotha!!!!!!


both of you should have been there.......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

BigMandoAZ said:


> Same Here! I was probably chillin by my blazer. I took it this year. Took 1st too


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Stradale

Okay, so here's some very unusual car photography from me. Very usual I'd say, but I love projects and once I get going.................Yeah.

Also, I found some negatives from early 1938 or late 1937. When I'm done doing the restoration on them, I'll upload them on here.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Stradale said:


> Okay, so here's some very unusual car photography from me. Very usual I'd say, but I love projects and once I get going.................Yeah.
> 
> Also, I found some negatives from early 1938 or late 1937. When I'm done doing the restoration on them, I'll upload them on here.



dig the toy pics.:thumbsup: I did some with a hot wheel car some time back.


----------



## Twotonz

from yesterday's product shoot for Hot Bike Mag and Street Chopper


----------



## Twotonz

Highgeared said:


>


The photos look bad ass but the font color and font type is to loud and it takes a lot away from the images....that's just my two worthless cents


----------



## Twotonz

flaked85 said:


> damn!Twotonz what you rockin now a jetpack for overhead shots. great pic homie


lol a jetpack? sorry homie but I didn't use a jetpack for this shot















I used stilts :wow:


----------



## Stradale

BigMandoAZ said:


> dig the toy pics.:thumbsup: I did some with a hot wheel car some time back.


Thanks, Mando. I've got a lot more toy car photos I want to shoot. I'll start again this weekend.

Actually, I've got about 50 various Hot Wheel sized cars (1/64th scale) from Hot Wheels, Revell, Jada Toys Homies Rollerz edition, and Racing Champions. Thing is about 50 of the 65 models I've got are in the box still. I've decided to take them out and just have them all throughout the house and my bedroom. It's going to be a PITA taking the Revells and Jada Toys out since they are in some really tough plastic. My friend said to just sell 'em, but I don't think it'd be worth the trouble of listing them somewhere.

Here's some more photo stuff from me.


----------



## Highgeared

Twotonz said:


> The photos look bad ass but the font color and font type is to loud and it takes a lot away from the images....that's just my two worthless cents


2 cents always help, eventually they total up to a dollar. Always appreciate an honest perspective. This is just a flyer I whipped up in 30 min. I'm still laying the book out in Indesign. Learning as I go along. I'll tell you, Im a better photographer than I am a graphic designer.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Good Morning Friends! I do a small radio podcast show on my website www.bigmandoaz.webs.com - It's a hour long show where I'll be playing some of your favorite oldies and old school music. Been doing this for about a month and now going into my 5th week. Every Sunday the show drops at 9am az time and is available for listening 24 hours a day after that. Just a little something I do for fun. Stop and check it out. Thanks.


----------



## Stradale




----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## BigMandoAZ




----------



## stilldownivlife

went to a nostalgic drag show and just put up a new set on my fb & flickr - & on a side note I LOVE SHOOTING IN RAW & LIGHTROOM


----------



## SoulAssassin74

supersporting88 said:


> Picked up a 3mm lens today. Best purchase so far.


there is no such thing as a 3mm lens bruh...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## supersporting88

SoulAssassin74 said:


> there is no such thing as a 3mm lens bruh...


I left out the 5 as in 35mm.


----------



## S.J convrt59

Twotonz said:


> from yesterday's product shoot for Hot Bike Mag and Street Chopper


Very Nice....


----------



## Twotonz




----------



## BigCeez




----------



## hueyblack

truucha said:


> LISTEN UP,,,,,,,
> 
> IF YOUR SERIOUS ABOUT THIS CAMERA STUFF I WILL TELL YOU WHAT TO ADD TO YOUR COLLECTION,,,,,,
> 
> CANON 20D IS PERFECT I HAVE 3 OF THOSE CAMERAS
> 
> AS FOR YOUR LENS I WOULD RECOMMEND A *CANON 24-70MM 2.8 "L"* LENS
> 
> THIS LENS WILL RUN YOU ABOUT $1200 BUT I RECOMMEND YOU THIS LENS BECAUSE IT'S THE BEST ALL AROUND LENS,,, ESPECIALLY WITH THE 2.8,,, IT REALLY GOOD ON LOW LIGHT SHOT'S
> 
> YOUR 580 FLASH IS PERFECT AN YOUR GRIP IS ALSO PERFECT,,,,
> 
> DO NOT GET 17-85 BECAUSE IT'S NOT GOOD ON LOW LIGHT AN THE QUALITY IS NOT GOOD ALSO,,,,,,
> 
> *I HAVE 3 CANON 20 D ($ 1200 EACH )
> 
> CANON 16-35 MM 2.8 L LENS ( $1300 )
> 
> CANON 24-70 MM 2.8 L LENS ( $1200 )
> 
> CANON 70-200 MM L (IS) LENS ( $1800 )
> 
> CANON 500 MM 4.0 L LENS ( $5700)*
> 
> *THE REASON WHY I'AM TELLING YOU THIS BECAUSE I WENT THREW ALMOST EVERY LENS YOU CAN IMAGINE UNTIL I FINALLY WAS ABLE TO GET THE BEST LENS ( REMEMBER YOU GET WHAT YOU PAYED FOR )*
> 
> I BEEN SHOTTING FOR ABOUT 12 YEARS
> 
> *I JUST SHOT PARIS HILTON ON FRIDAY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS CALL ME 562.244.9983*


Lucky you. Just keep it up man.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## Stradale

I guess I should blurb these here. Bottom one is my fave.


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## BigCeez




----------



## 72 kutty

Klique CC Las Vegas 59 El Camino


----------



## Stradale

Me having a little fun with my favorite soda.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59

72 kutty said:


> Klique CC Las Vegas 59 El Camino


Beautiful shots.


----------



## 72 kutty

RICHIE'S 59 said:


> Beautiful shots.


Thanks Richie


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## My95Fleety

72 kutty said:


> Klique CC Las Vegas 59 El Camino


I gotta say it too, BEAUTIFUL SHOTS Kutty! All of them!!! love the interior pic!


----------



## 72 kutty

My95Fleety said:


> I gotta say it too, BEAUTIFUL SHOTS Kutty! All of them!!! love the interior pic!


Thanks! I thought maybe the pics sucked, not too many comments on them. Glad somebody liked them.


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop

Im liking them pics bro, very nice. What lense are u using to capture these pics?



72 kutty said:


> Klique CC Las Vegas 59 El Camino


----------



## 72 kutty

Nikon 10-24, I haven't taken it off since I got it, lol


----------



## Gatornation

OOOOOOOOWEEEEEEE! YOU GOT SKILLZ! SOME REALLY GOOD PICZ! IVE SEEN LOTZ OF UR PICZ IN THE PAST! ALWAYS CHECKN EM OUT! YOU ARE CLOWNING WITH THESE ONEZ! CONGRADZ!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

72 kutty said:


> Thanks! I thought maybe the pics sucked, not too many comments on them. Glad somebody liked them.



dont worry bro. ylu a bad mofo people dont get on here much anymore


----------



## 72 kutty

I've noticed that it is kind of dead. Sucks....use to be a good place to come check out everyone's work. We need to bring it back.


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE




----------



## 72 kutty

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


>


There you go..that's what I'm talking about. Very nice work!


----------



## 72 kutty

Gatornation said:


> OOOOOOOOWEEEEEEE! YOU GOT SKILLZ! SOME REALLY GOOD PICZ! IVE SEEN LOTZ OF UR PICZ IN THE PAST! ALWAYS CHECKN EM OUT! YOU ARE CLOWNING WITH THESE ONEZ! CONGRADZ!


Thanks bro...appreciate the comment!


----------



## 72 kutty

Couple more shots from the same shoot...


----------



## My95Fleety

72 kutty said:


> Thanks! I thought maybe the pics sucked, not too many comments on them. Glad somebody liked them.


Sucked? Man they are bad ass.


BigMandoAZ said:


> dont worry bro. ylu a bad mofo people dont get on here much anymore


Exactly. There used to lots more traffic on here. 


72 kutty said:


> I've noticed that it is kind of dead. Sucks....use to be a good place to come check out everyone's work. We need to bring it back.


Agree. I'll make it a point to check&post regularly in here. Besides we gotta keep it up so we can keep having the yearly LIL photog pic at the super show. I missed this years.


----------



## EL63VIVE




----------



## EL63VIVE




----------



## 72 kutty

EL63VIVE said:


>


Cool shot


----------



## Nasty

72 kutty said:


> Klique CC Las Vegas 59 El Camino


Something is different about your work. i dont know what it is. but i fuckin love it!! i liked your work before from top to bottom. but your imagine quality looks so much clearer then before or something. i have no idea but damn bro.


----------



## WA_TRD_83

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


>


nice Paul
those are some good looking shots with the 58 ... can't wait to see more from the shoot :thumbsup:

Damo


----------



## 72 kutty

EL63VIVE said:


>



Just realized that was one of my old pics, lol


----------



## EL63VIVE

72 kutty said:


> Just realized that was one of my old pics, lol


That's why I posted it....that was in modesto fun in the sun


----------



## FatAl 63

72 kutty said:


> Klique CC Las Vegas 59 El Camino





nobueno said:


> I call this one "center of attention".





LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


>


Nice shots


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

GREAT PICS FELLAS! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80




----------



## BigMandoAZ

1SEXY80 said:


> View attachment 575466


nice


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

72 kutty said:


> I've noticed that it is kind of dead. Sucks....use to be a good place to come check out everyone's work. We need to bring it back.


:yessad:



Nasty said:


> Something is different about your work. i dont know what it is. but i fuckin love it!! i liked your work before from top to bottom. but your imagine quality looks so much clearer then before or something. i have no idea but damn bro.


I couldn't agree more !!! There's jus something different for the better !!! 

Now let me ask probably a dumb question ( with all the LV sunshine ) this is still lit with lights, right?


----------



## EL63VIVE




----------



## 72 kutty

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> :yessad:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't agree more !!! There's jus something different for the better !!!
> 
> Now let me ask probably a dumb question ( with all the LV sunshine ) this is still lit with lights, right?


Yes, still shot with lights...most of that shoot was done with two lights.


----------



## 72 kutty

As promised, going to try and post in here more. Just some random shots from a local show here in Vegas a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

72 kutty said:


> Yes, still shot with lights...most of that shoot was done with two lights.


:thumbsup: I need to learn me bout that :yes:



72 kutty said:


> As promised, going to try and post in here more. Just some random shots from a local show here in Vegas a couple of weeks ago.


Love the logo placement homie !!!


----------



## Photogs189

Love the Photographs. What lense did you use for the 3rd picture down. The red oldie.
Pete


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop




----------



## 72 kutty

Photogs189 said:


> Love the Photographs. What lense did you use for the 3rd picture down. The red oldie.
> Pete


Nikon 10-24 on the whole set posted.


----------



## 72 kutty

One pic from a shoot with Darling Danika here in LV. Sorry for the logos..


----------



## Stradale

A bit of an X-Post, but it's a pretty worthy X-Post I think. Sometimes I blow myself away. I still find it hard to believe I did the first one, and I say to myself, "Wow, that's photography? I did that?" That may sound conceited I realize, but it's true. Sometimes I just find it so exotic that I did something like that.


----------



## S.J convrt59

1SEXY80 said:


> View attachment 575466


Very nice


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop




----------



## pajaro

Lots of great looking picture,keep them coming.:thumbsup:


----------



## red63rag

Ancheta_Workshop said:


>


bad ass ride!!!


----------



## 1SEXY80




----------



## the_cat




----------



## the_cat




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop




----------



## GOOT

Photo guys, I need your help!!!
18 more days to vote in the Liquid Wrench contest!!!!
VOTE for my VW BUS!!!
Here is the link.... http://bit.ly/VkfR6W

VOTE DAILY!!! thanks​


----------



## XG




----------



## Stradale

The only models I need, are the ones with four wheels.


----------



## nobueno

Great work every one! Kutty killing it! Team Nikon! :h5:


----------



## nobueno

Gangster Squad screening after party a couple of weeks ago here in LA. Mister Cartoon's 39 he muraled for the movie promotion.


----------



## nobueno

Mister Cartoon & Snoop Dogg at 2012 SEMA Show.


----------



## nobueno

Majestics CC at 2012 Las Vegas Super Show.


----------



## HMART1970

Few from Houston Autorama


----------



## HMART1970

nobueno said:


> Gangster Squad screening after party a couple of weeks ago here in LA. Mister Cartoon's 39 he muraled for the movie promotion.


Always on top Jae!!!!!


----------



## HMART1970




----------



## ljlow82

HMART1970 said:


>


nice pics homie :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo

What camra do you guys recomend for fast moving pics reason I ask is my sons playing sports now and I'd like to take as many pics as I can as he's playing the game possibly just hold the button and click away but getting the pics not to being all blurry
My price range is $400-$800 any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## BigMandoAZ

brn2ridelo said:


> What camra do you guys recomend for fast moving pics reason I ask is my sons playing sports now and I'd like to take as many pics as I can as he's playing the game possibly just hold the button and click away but getting the pics not to being all blurry
> My price range is $400-$800 any help would be greatly appreciated


Nikons have whats called a "burst" feature. When you take a pic, hold down the shutter button and it continuously shoots pics at high speed. I have used this for my sons games. works real good.


----------



## HMART1970

ljlow82 said:


> nice pics homie :thumbsup:


Big thanks bro!


----------



## brn2ridelo

BigMandoAZ said:


> Nikons have whats called a "burst" feature. When you take a pic, hold down the shutter button and it continuously shoots pics at high speed. I have used this for my sons games. works real good.


Thanks for the info what model would that be ill be purchasing one threw dell wich I have an account with hopefully they woukd have that model


----------



## My95Fleety

Las Vegas Super Show 2012


----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## HMART1970




----------



## 72 kutty

Did some pics for a friend with his kids for Christmas...took a couple of shots of just the car before I left.


----------



## S.J convrt59

T.T.T


----------



## DrasticNYC

TTT


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Good shit

[/QUOTE]


----------



## My95Fleety

72 kutty said:


> Did some pics for a friend with his kids for Christmas...took a couple of shots of just the car before I left.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## Stradale

brn2ridelo said:


> Thanks for the info what model would that be ill be purchasing one threw dell wich I have an account with hopefully they woukd have that model


Just get a used D90 or D5100 and be done with it. Then learn how to use the camera in manual mode. It's easy, it'll just take a little time. Look at what your signature says. Built or bought? Take your time. You like building. I'm sure you'll like figuring out how to not take the picture in shutter priority mode (auto).


----------



## TopDogg




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

FIRME PICS! :thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOW

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Good shit


[/QUOTE] beautiful.. =]


----------



## HMART1970

72 kutty said:


> Did some pics for a friend with his kids for Christmas...took a couple of shots of just the car before I left.


Nice work Kutty!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

This is fuckin' pimp!!


----------



## 72 kutty

HMART1970 said:


> Nice work Kutty!


Thanks!


----------



## Gatornation

BAD ASS PIC! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!


----------



## S.J convrt59

:thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

To all my favorite Photgraphers! :worship:


----------



## brn2ridelo

Just bought this Nikon D3200 with an 18-55mm lens any comments on this camera just looking to take pics of my sons football and soccer games something for fast moving


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## lowrr

*Haven't been here in while*


----------



## lowrr




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## nobueno

put photos up on http://www.jaebueno.com from today's Majestic's picnic.


----------



## StatikImage




----------



## mrlouie

From New Years Day Picnic


----------



## Stradale

I've been sitting on these the past two weeks and past four hours. Pick your poison.


----------



## drasticbean




----------



## 72 kutty

drasticbean said:


>



Wow...that is bad ass!


----------



## TopDogg

Super nice Pic, Bean.


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT


----------



## Twotonz

ttt


----------



## My95Fleety

Back to the top


----------



## rudawg52




----------



## rudawg52




----------



## rudawg52




----------



## rudawg52




----------



## rudawg52




----------



## rudawg52

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## rudawg52




----------



## BigMandoAZ

Whats up fellas! Havent posted some pics in here in awhile. Here is a from recent event.


----------



## Vegasbobby

Have a 60D, I sold a old 5D for the 60D's video and image quality.The video is really fantastic. I took it to the Lowrider show in vegas. 
But a full frame censer is still the way to go.

Think about getting a eye-fi wireless memory card. You can shot to a PC or a Ipad.
http://www.eye.fi/products/prox2


----------



## RdnLow63




----------



## My95Fleety

BigMandoAZ said:


> Whats up fellas! Havent posted some pics in here in awhile. Here is a from recent event.


:thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## pajaro

BigMandoAZ said:


> Whats up fellas! Havent posted some pics in here in awhile. Here is a from recent event.


 Good picture, really bring out the nice color combination of the car.


----------



## pajaro

BigMandoAZ said:


> Whats up fellas! Havent posted some pics in here in awhile. Here is a from recent event.


 what software would you recommend buying for someone with no photoshop experience that wants to make their own car show flyers?


----------



## WA_TRD_83




----------



## WA_TRD_83




----------



## NIMSTER64

drasticbean said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

this just cought my eye... :thumbsup: i still am working on my style. thank you all for the inspiration.


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

One of my shots from the Orlie's Memorial Cruise








​


----------



## starquest52

My95Fleety said:


>


nice


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

WA_TRD_83 said:


>


This is really my style of shooting, same lighting/exposure


----------



## My95Fleety

ForeverMobinChevys said:


> One of my shots from the Orlie's Memorial Cruise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


what up bro! its jorge from IG. cool pic!


----------



## My95Fleety

starquest52 said:


> nice


thanks!!!!


----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

My95Fleety said:


> what up bro! its jorge from IG. cool pic!





My95Fleety said:


>





My95Fleety said:


>


Sup Jorge, Dope shots, keep them coming brother! :thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63

My95Fleety said:


>


nice pic


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## MAAANDO

Hey guys, I haven't been on here in a long time. Figured I would share one I just shot for Super Chevy this weekend.


----------



## MAAANDO

LOYALTY IV LIFE said:


>


These right here tho! Great work!


----------



## big C

MAAANDO said:


> Hey guys, I haven't been on here in a long time. Figured I would share one I just shot for Super Chevy this weekend.
> View attachment 601248


This car has came along ass way


----------



## My95Fleety

TTT


----------



## 72 kutty

Some pics from the Grand National Roadster Show in Pomona


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

MAAANDO said:


> Hey guys, I haven't been on here in a long time. Figured I would share one I just shot for Super Chevy this weekend.
> View attachment 601248


It's been too long homie !!! :thumbsup: 



72 kutty said:


> Some pics from the Grand National Roadster Show in Pomona
> 
> View attachment 603337
> 
> View attachment 603338
> 
> View attachment 603339


still wanna make it to this show too some year ...


----------



## Stradale




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop




----------



## CHUKO 204

My95Fleety said:


>


----------



## MikeS

drasticbean said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem

HMART1970 said:


>


Nice Pix up in here!


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Sorry I have not posted anything on here in a long ass time now. Be sure to check out the fan page though for all of my updates and become a fan! :thumbsup:


http://www.facebook.com/FLASHBOXPHOTOGRAPHY


----------



## HMART1970

sdropnem said:


> Nice Pix up in here!


Thanks!!


----------



## sdropnem

http://globalgrind.com/entertainment/angelina-jolies-stunning-look-alike-lina-sands-photos?page=2


----------



## RUFFCUTT




----------



## crenshaw magraw

My95Fleety said:


>


 real nice shot


----------



## Twotonz

This topic aint what it used to be :nosad:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

X2 ^^^ Homeboy ...


----------



## 72 kutty

Twotonz said:


> This topic aint what it used to be :nosad:


Layitlow isn't what it used to be


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

unedited ... other than the watermark & logo :dunno:


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

Twotonz said:


> This topic aint what it used to be :nosad:


X2


----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## 72 kutty

A couple of shots from the other day..


----------



## BigMandoAZ

something I did couple weekends ago.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

another one


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

BigMandoAZ said:


> something I did couple weekends ago.


Veryyy Nice BigMANDO!!!!!!! How Many Light Did YOu Use?


----------



## 72 kutty

BigMandoAZ said:


> another one


Looks good!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

STiLL RAPPiN32 said:


> Veryyy Nice BigMANDO!!!!!!! How Many Light Did YOu Use?


 I used 2 speedlights on tripods with remote triggers. Used a ring light to light up the inside of the car.


----------



## My95Fleety

BigMandoAZ said:


> something I did couple weekends ago.


dammmm this is nice


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


CURBSIDEimagery said:


> unedited ... other than the watermark & logo :dunno:





My95Fleety said:


>





72 kutty said:


> A couple of shots from the other day..
> 
> View attachment 616018
> 
> View attachment 616019
> 
> View attachment 616020
> 
> View attachment 616021





BigMandoAZ said:


> something I did couple weekends ago.





BigMandoAZ said:


> another one


----------



## BigMandoAZ

72 kutty said:


> Looks good!


 thx bro


----------



## LowImpala1964

BigMandoAZ said:


> another one


 :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife

BigMandoAZ said:


> something I did couple weekends ago.


thats dope :thumbsup: 
never post in here much but here is a couple older rollin flicks i took


----------



## TopDogg

Those pics look great, Mando. Shot at very low speed?


----------



## WA_TRD_83

BigMandoAZ said:


> I used 2 speedlights on tripods with remote triggers. Used a ring light to light up the inside of the car.


good result. looks great!


----------



## Cali Original Photography




----------



## Cali Original Photography




----------



## MikeS

stilldownivlife said:


> thats dope :thumbsup:
> never post in here much but here is a couple older rollin flicks i took
> 
> View attachment 618599
> View attachment 618601


Cool!


----------



## ciscosfc




----------



## Cali Original Photography




----------



## LowImpala1964

Anyone have a hi-res photo of a motivational poster I saw once with a guy welding or grinding on a frame?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:no:


LowImpala1964 said:


> Anyone have a hi-res photo of a motivational poster I saw once with a guy welding or grinding on a frame?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_My love for Photography and has compelled me to invest in a Canon DSLR. I took a few photography classes when i attended "Al Collins Graphic Design School". I'am a HUGE fan of photographers such as Jae Bruno, Dream On, Big Mando, TwoTonz, Kutty, Javib760, Top Dogg, Wifey, El Rudy, The Sick, Ancheta Workshop, CURBSIDEimagery and a few others. I hope you like some of my first pieces..... :x:




























Much Lowrider Luv & Respect my Brothers & Sisters....._


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Twotonz said:


> This topic aint what it used to be :nosad:


Beto ... again I can't thank you enough !!! & Frankie & the troops are trippin out over there I was buying all kinds of copies & mailing them over seas !!! 





http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1302_lrmp_1968_schwinn_stingray/


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> Beto ... again I can't thank you enough !!! & Frankie & the troops are trippin out over there I was buying all kinds of copies & mailing them over seas !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1302_lrmp_1968_schwinn_stingray/


Great pic's homie! Sorry i left you out on the list of great photographers i admire. You've actually have been a Winner in our "Photographer Fest". FIXED! :thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72

Twotonz said:


> This topic aint what it used to be :nosad:


because hardly anyone post photos anymore?? :dunno:


----------



## Twotonz

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> Beto ... again I can't thank you enough !!! & Frankie & the troops are trippin out over there I was buying all kinds of copies & mailing them over seas !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1302_lrmp_1968_schwinn_stingray/


It was my pleasure. Glad it all worked out for everyone


----------



## Cali Original Photography




----------



## MikeS

Some recent ones:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## 72 kutty

Shot for a local clothing line here in LV


----------



## 72 kutty

MikeS said:


> Some recent ones:


KILLER shots!


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

LowImpala1964 said:


> Anyone have a hi-res photo of a motivational poster I saw once with a guy welding or grinding on a frame?


That's my shot brother ... 

You can contact me either here or at [email protected] for purchasing inquiries?


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Great pic's homie! Sorry i left you out on the list of great photographers i admire. You've actually have been a Winner in our "Photographer Fest". FIXED! :thumbsup:


No sweat ... I shouldn't even be considered in that class / category. 
BUT
I did see your topic and am greatly appreciative of the recognition.


----------



## Nasty

I have always loved this topic. i wasn't able to post a lot on here because of the work i do. plus im not on layitlow as much. its just not the same. One of the things that i did notice this topic did was encourage a lot of people to pick up a camera and shoot. If you notice there are a lot of topics now started by everyday users who have taken a hobby to taking pics at car shows. it's awesome that 1 topics is powerful enough to do that. The hines side of that. there are a ton of people now that consider themselves to be photographers but dont get the same recognition or if any.

I think most of us that do this professionally now have gotten our start at 1 time or another at the car shows. but we have evolved since those days. I'm not sure if those taken this on as a hobby realize how much hard work goes into it. when you look at the pictures from those of Twotonz, Kutty, Maaando, Curbside, Big Mando, Tony, Jae etc etc. they just didnt pick up a camera 6 months ago you know. I think naturally us as viewers as well as photographers tend to be more drawn to the more experienced ones that post on here. i ran into a guy at a car show one time who had told me he stopped taking pictures because he felt he wasnt good at it because his photos never got any praise from those of us who actually shoot professionally. that got me kind of thinking that maybe a lot of hobbyist could feel that way. I can only speak for my self when i say that i dont really have any favorites. but i do tend notice the ones like twotonz more. maybe because he is a personal friend of mine. whatever the case may be most of us were all in your shoes at one point and wouldnt have gotten where we are without doing what you guys are doing now. so for those of you that might feel the same way that guy i spoke with at the show. dont give up on something you really enjoy because you feel its not good enough. who are we to tell you your work sucks. if you like it then keep shooting, thats all that matters. the more you shoot the better you will become.

Thats my 2 cents.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Well said Nasty, and I do agree that you should follow your dreams/hobbies/etc. HOWEVER technology has kinda slapped ALOT of REAL photographers in the face as well as blessed them.

Just because you have an IPHONE or the newest android does not make you a photographer because you can convert an image to HDR or twist/fade, or sephia, etc.

I've said it before in this topic, photography is not for everybody. I too shoot for a living as it's a part of my job so I take it seriously just as the next guy that makes paper from it.

Guess my point is that photography is deeper than just the exposure, there's SO many variables to it, it's not even funny. Pickup an old 35mm camera, go back to the basics and make THOSE look good. Some of the best photos I've seen today are that grainy nostalgic look.


----------



## stilldownivlife

Awesome posts Nasty & Planet :thumbsup: 

I am an amateur but i will be going to shows and taking flicks till they put me in a box. Just love doing it, weather I get to the next level or not.
I never posted up much in here because shooting with a DSLR (t2i) for a year or so and have never considered myself a real photographer just a guy who likes taking pics. But the more I do it the more desire i have to learn and get those shots i consider photo's.

Big ups to all the guys doing their thing pro or not I love looking at everyones pics pro or not. :thumbsup: 

here's a couple shots from yesterday that i felt good about - it down poured but made it interesting


----------



## stilldownivlife

MikeS said:


> Some recent ones:


amazing :thumbsup: and kind of disturbing :happysad:


----------



## stilldownivlife

a couple more for shits & giggles


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> No sweat ... I shouldn't even be considered in that class / category.
> BUT
> I did see your topic and am greatly appreciative of the recognition.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72

Nasty said:


> I have always loved this topic. i wasn't able to post a lot on here because of the work i do. plus im not on layitlow as much. its just not the same. One of the things that i did notice this topic did was encourage a lot of people to pick up a camera and shoot. If you notice there are a lot of topics now started by everyday users who have taken a hobby to taking pics at car shows. it's awesome that 1 topics is powerful enough to do that. The hines side of that. there are a ton of people now that consider themselves to be photographers but dont get the same recognition or if any.
> 
> I think most of us that do this professionally now have gotten our start at 1 time or another at the car shows. but we have evolved since those days. I'm not sure if those taken this on as a hobby realize how much hard work goes into it. when you look at the pictures from those of Twotonz, Kutty, Maaando, Curbside, Big Mando, Tony, Jae etc etc. they just didnt pick up a camera 6 months ago you know. I think naturally us as viewers as well as photographers tend to be more drawn to the more experienced ones that post on here. i ran into a guy at a car show one time who had told me he stopped taking pictures because he felt he wasnt good at it because his photos never got any praise from those of us who actually shoot professionally. that got me kind of thinking that maybe a lot of hobbyist could feel that way. I can only speak for my self when i say that i dont really have any favorites. but i do tend notice the ones like twotonz more. maybe because he is a personal friend of mine. whatever the case may be most of us were all in your shoes at one point and wouldnt have gotten where we are without doing what you guys are doing now. so for those of you that might feel the same way that guy i spoke with at the show. dont give up on something you really enjoy because you feel its not good enough. who are we to tell you your work sucks. if you like it then keep shooting, thats all that matters. the more you shoot the better you will become.
> 
> Thats my 2 cents.


Great points. I've noticed quite a few amateur guys just startin out have posted in here and asked questions and havent got much if any feedback from the pros in the past. Would be cool to have some of those questions answered and feedback occasionally.


----------



## MikeS

Thanks 72 Kutty and Stilldownivlife.


----------



## MikeS

Anson72 said:


> Great points. I've noticed quite a few amateur guys just startin out have posted in here and asked questions and havent got much if any feedback from the pros in the past. Would be cool to have some of those questions answered and feedback occasionally.


:thumbsup:


----------



## slash

Nasty said:


> I have always loved this topic. i wasn't able to post a lot on here because of the work i do. plus im not on layitlow as much. its just not the same. One of the things that i did notice this topic did was encourage a lot of people to pick up a camera and shoot. If you notice there are a lot of topics now started by everyday users who have taken a hobby to taking pics at car shows. it's awesome that 1 topics is powerful enough to do that. The hines side of that. there are a ton of people now that consider themselves to be photographers but dont get the same recognition or if any.
> 
> I think most of us that do this professionally now have gotten our start at 1 time or another at the car shows. but we have evolved since those days. I'm not sure if those taken this on as a hobby realize how much hard work goes into it. when you look at the pictures from those of Twotonz, Kutty, Maaando, Curbside, Big Mando, Tony, Jae etc etc. they just didnt pick up a camera 6 months ago you know. I think naturally us as viewers as well as photographers tend to be more drawn to the more experienced ones that post on here. i ran into a guy at a car show one time who had told me he stopped taking pictures because he felt he wasnt good at it because his photos never got any praise from those of us who actually shoot professionally. that got me kind of thinking that maybe a lot of hobbyist could feel that way. I can only speak for my self when i say that i dont really have any favorites. but i do tend notice the ones like twotonz more. maybe because he is a personal friend of mine. whatever the case may be most of us were all in your shoes at one point and wouldnt have gotten where we are without doing what you guys are doing now. so for those of you that might feel the same way that guy i spoke with at the show. dont give up on something you really enjoy because you feel its not good enough. who are we to tell you your work sucks. if you like it then keep shooting, thats all that matters. the more you shoot the better you will become.
> 
> Thats my 2 cents.


:thumbsup:


----------



## slash

Anson72 said:


> Great points. I've noticed quite a few amateur guys just startin out have posted in here and asked questions and havent got much if any feedback from the pros in the past. Would be cool to have some of those questions answered and feedback occasionally.


:thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw

MikeS said:


> Some recent ones:


 sweet pics i love the B bOYS breakin and the dash looks good


----------



## crenshaw magraw

Anson72 said:


> Great points. I've noticed quite a few amateur guys just startin out have posted in here and asked questions and havent got much if any feedback from the pros in the past. Would be cool to have some of those questions answered and feedback occasionally.


:thumbsup: i agree no one became a expert photographer over night,like anything pointers and freindly advice goes along way.


----------



## Nasty

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Well said Nasty, and I do agree that you should follow your dreams/hobbies/etc. HOWEVER technology has kinda slapped ALOT of REAL photographers in the face as well as blessed them.
> 
> Just because you have an IPHONE or the newest android does not make you a photographer because you can convert an image to HDR or twist/fade, or sephia, etc.
> 
> I've said it before in this topic, photography is not for everybody. I too shoot for a living as it's a part of my job so I take it seriously just as the next guy that makes paper from it.
> 
> Guess my point is that photography is deeper than just the exposure, there's SO many variables to it, it's not even funny. Pickup an old 35mm camera, go back to the basics and make THOSE look good. Some of the best photos I've seen today are that grainy nostalgic look.


i couldnt agree with you more. i just didnt know hwo to say it in a way that wouldnt rub people the wrong way. the term photographer is used way too loosely now a days. in the same breath, i see kids in line at the store with a $ 2,500 camera around their shoulders with a $ 1,500 lens attached and i ask "you shoot"? 9 times out of 10 i get the same reply. no i scrap book. i guess my question would be, when did things get this way? i know the photographer makes the camera but sometimes you just have to draw the line. i mean really? a professional grade DSLR for scrap booking? WHY?

there are alot of things that get under my skin about this profession/hobby. the iphone photographer is another haha. i have actually seen some one do a photo shoot with an iphone and continuous lighting. it blew my mind, i just couldnt understand it. it almost kind of felt like a slap in the face like you said to those including me that have worked hard to buy their equipment and learn their craft. i try not to take things personal but i dont know, i just didn't like what i saw.


----------



## Nasty

stilldownivlife said:


> Awesome posts Nasty & Planet :thumbsup:
> 
> I am an amateur but i will be going to shows and taking flicks till they put me in a box. Just love doing it, weather I get to the next level or not.
> I never posted up much in here because shooting with a DSLR (t2i) for a year or so and have never considered myself a real photographer just a guy who likes taking pics. But the more I do it the more desire i have to learn and get those shots i consider photo's.
> 
> Big ups to all the guys doing their thing pro or not I love looking at everyones pics pro or not. :thumbsup:
> 
> here's a couple shots from yesterday that i felt good about - it down poured but made it interesting
> View attachment 624310
> View attachment 624314


Just keep shooting bro. i actually really like the pictures in the rain :thumbsup:



Anson72 said:


> Great points. I've noticed quite a few amateur guys just startin out have posted in here and asked questions and havent got much if any feedback from the pros in the past. Would be cool to have some of those questions answered and feedback occasionally.


i agree. but again i must stress that i dont thinkg the pro guys are turning their noses to the amateurs, unfortunately a lot of them might feel that way.



crenshaw magraw said:


> :thumbsup: i agree no one became a expert photographer over night,like anything pointers and freindly advice goes along way.


definitely! i have been doing this for some time now and to be honest im still learning new things and tips and tricks. i believe no matter how good you are you can always get better and learn something new.i personally love the creative photography. i always look to see whats cool that people are doing these days.


----------



## Nasty

here some of the latest that i can post


----------



## stilldownivlife

Nasty said:


> Just keep shooting bro. i actually really like the pictures in the rain :thumbsup:


thanks man :thumbsup: im always checking out the barrio girls on fb & ig - but if i click like it turns into an hour of bs from my chica :facepalm:


----------



## 72 kutty

Nasty said:


> here some of the latest that i can post



Good shots bro


----------



## Nasty

stilldownivlife said:


> thanks man :thumbsup: im always checking out the barrio girls on fb & ig - but if i click like it turns into an hour of bs from my chica :facepalm:


:roflmao: its all good bro. i know how it can be sometimes. we get messages daily like that haha. appreciate the love none the less! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty

72 kutty said:


> Good shots bro


thanks kutty!


----------



## Nasty

Nasty said:


> here some of the latest that i can post


By the way for those interested in the set up of these shots. Its just one SB800 fired in the back of a apollo soft box. wireless triggered to the 5D


----------



## Anson72

Nasty said:


> Just keep shooting bro. i actually really like the pictures in the rain :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> i agree. but again i must stress that i dont thinkg the pro guys are turning their noses to the amateurs, unfortunately a lot of them might feel that way.
> 
> 
> definitely! i have been doing this for some time now and to be honest im still learning new things and tips and tricks. i believe no matter how good you are you can always get better and learn something new.i personally love the creative photography. i always look to see whats cool that people are doing these days.


I could see how some have the feeling they figured it out on their own so maybe they just dont feel like takin the time for a pointer here and there for others. All I'm sayin though is any feedback from you pros is much appreciated.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Nasty said:


> I have always loved this topic. i wasn't able to post a lot on here because of the work i do. plus im not on layitlow as much. its just not the same. One of the things that i did notice this topic did was encourage a lot of people to pick up a camera and shoot. If you notice there are a lot of topics now started by everyday users who have taken a hobby to taking pics at car shows. it's awesome that 1 topics is powerful enough to do that. The hines side of that. there are a ton of people now that consider themselves to be photographers but dont get the same recognition or if any.
> 
> I think most of us that do this professionally now have gotten our start at 1 time or another at the car shows. but we have evolved since those days. I'm not sure if those taken this on as a hobby realize how much hard work goes into it. when you look at the pictures from those of Twotonz, Kutty, Maaando, Curbside, Big Mando, Tony, Jae etc etc. they just didnt pick up a camera 6 months ago you know. I think naturally us as viewers as well as photographers tend to be more drawn to the more experienced ones that post on here. i ran into a guy at a car show one time who had told me he stopped taking pictures because he felt he wasnt good at it because his photos never got any praise from those of us who actually shoot professionally. that got me kind of thinking that maybe a lot of hobbyist could feel that way. I can only speak for my self when i say that i dont really have any favorites. but i do tend notice the ones like twotonz more. maybe because he is a personal friend of mine. whatever the case may be most of us were all in your shoes at one point and wouldnt have gotten where we are without doing what you guys are doing now. so for those of you that might feel the same way that guy i spoke with at the show. dont give up on something you really enjoy because you feel its not good enough. who are we to tell you your work sucks. if you like it then keep shooting, thats all that matters. the more you shoot the better you will become.
> 
> Thats my 2 cents.


 I read the part where you say the guy gave up. I tell people that the only person you have to impress is "yourself" If your pics don't look like the "pros" DONT GIVE UP! Its takes time to learn a camera. Once you have that down it still takes time to develop your own skill /style. I have been shooting pics for 6 / 7 years now and I am still learning new things every time I pull my camera out. Some people tend to get discouraged cuz the pic they took doesn't look like Jae's, Volo's or whomever they idolize / follow. Really when it comes to photography, you just need to have fun with it. I feel people don't understand the artistic part of it. Photography is not always about pulling that perfect image. Its about creating something that people can admire!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

PLANETGETLOW said:


> Well said Nasty, and I do agree that you should follow your dreams/hobbies/etc. HOWEVER technology has kinda slapped ALOT of REAL photographers in the face as well as blessed them.
> 
> Just because you have an IPHONE or the newest android does not make you a photographer because you can convert an image to HDR or twist/fade, or sephia, etc.
> 
> I've said it before in this topic, photography is not for everybody. I too shoot for a living as it's a part of my job so I take it seriously just as the next guy that makes paper from it.
> 
> Guess my point is that photography is deeper than just the exposure, there's SO many variables to it, it's not even funny. Pickup an old 35mm camera, go back to the basics and make THOSE look good. Some of the best photos I've seen today are that grainy nostalgic look.


 I like what you say about 35mm. Those guys who develop film are the real deal. Much respect out to them.


----------



## BigMandoAZ

stilldownivlife said:


> Awesome posts Nasty & Planet :thumbsup:
> 
> I am an amateur but i will be going to shows and taking flicks till they put me in a box. Just love doing it, weather I get to the next level or not.
> I never posted up much in here because shooting with a DSLR (t2i) for a year or so and have never considered myself a real photographer just a guy who likes taking pics. But the more I do it the more desire i have to learn and get those shots i consider photo's.
> 
> Big ups to all the guys doing their thing pro or not I love looking at everyones pics pro or not. :thumbsup:
> 
> here's a couple shots from yesterday that i felt good about - it down poured but made it interesting
> View attachment 624310
> View attachment 624314


 Its all about having fun. Pro or not you just gotta have fun. I started taking pics with a cheap ass $60 digital cam I bought at walmart. Something I could take pics with at shows for my personal collection. Then I liked how they looked. Started watching how to vids on youtube. Then I upgraded to a used Nikon d50 I got of ebay for $200. I hated it cuz I couldn't get use the settings. Read my owners manual. Took a shit load of pics, some good some ugly as fuck! lol. Once I got the hang of it the pics started to look better! Just remember a camera just takes pics. Its your own creativity and style that makes the photo!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Here is a way back wed pic. lol Shot with a nikond50


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Way back wed post


----------



## Cali Original Photography

:worship:


BigMandoAZ said:


> Way back wed post


----------



## Cali Original Photography

:thumbsup:


BigMandoAZ said:


> Here is a way back wed pic. lol Shot with a nikond50


----------



## Cali Original Photography




----------



## Cali Original Photography

:thumbsup:


Nasty said:


> i couldnt agree with you more. i just didnt know hwo to say it in a way that wouldnt rub people the wrong way. the term photographer is used way too loosely now a days. in the same breath, i see kids in line at the store with a $ 2,500 camera around their shoulders with a $ 1,500 lens attached and i ask "you shoot"? 9 times out of 10 i get the same reply. no i scrap book. i guess my question would be, when did things get this way? i know the photographer makes the camera but sometimes you just have to draw the line. i mean really? a professional grade DSLR for scrap booking? WHY?
> 
> there are alot of things that get under my skin about this profession/hobby. the iphone photographer is another haha. i have actually seen some one do a photo shoot with an iphone and continuous lighting. it blew my mind, i just couldnt understand it. it almost kind of felt like a slap in the face like you said to those including me that have worked hard to buy their equipment and learn their craft. i try not to take things personal but i dont know, i just didn't like what i saw.


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW

here are my pics


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW

*Shizzo Photography*


----------



## MikeS

Damn. Love these Crenshaw pictures!!! Thanks for sharing. Are you the Shizzo59 who uploaded the 90s lowrider video's on youtube?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Cali Original Photography said:


> View attachment 625512


 nice!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

OG-CRENSHAW said:


> View attachment 625535
> View attachment 625536
> View attachment 625538
> View attachment 625539
> View attachment 625541


 like them close ups


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

BigMandoAZ said:


> Its all about having fun. Pro or not you just gotta have fun. I started taking pics with a cheap ass $60 digital cam I bought at walmart. Something I could take pics with at shows for my personal collection. Then I liked how they looked. Started watching how to vids on youtube. Then I upgraded to a used Nikon d50 I got of ebay for $200. I hated it cuz I couldn't get use the settings. Read my owners manual. Took a shit load of pics, some good some ugly as fuck! lol. Once I got the hang of it the pics started to look better! Just remember a camera just takes pics. Its your own creativity and style that makes the photo!


Well said! :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: awesome shots guys 
speaking of 35mm i actually just picked this lil guy up, i have taken some shots but havent gotten any developed yet 
scooped it up off a coworker with 5 lens's 2 flashes and a ton of uv filters & film for $100 









right now i am doing the cheater stage - using my t2i w/50mm for reference to get an idea of where i am at with the settings


----------



## MikeS

Nice deal! What film are you using?


----------



## stilldownivlife

he gave me a bunch of kodak 400 iso - so i have just shot a roll 1/2 of that so far :dunno:


----------



## MikeS

:thumbsup:


----------



## Nasty

BigMandoAZ said:


> I read the part where you say the guy gave up. I tell people that the only person you have to impress is "yourself" If your pics don't look like the "pros" DONT GIVE UP! Its takes time to learn a camera. Once you have that down it still takes time to develop your own skill /style. I have been shooting pics for 6 / 7 years now and I am still learning new things every time I pull my camera out. Some people tend to get discouraged cuz the pic they took doesn't look like Jae's, Volo's or whomever they idolize / follow. Really when it comes to photography, you just need to have fun with it. I feel people don't understand the artistic part of it. Photography is not always about pulling that perfect image. Its about creating something that people can admire!


agree 100%


----------



## Nasty

Anson72 said:


> I could see how some have the feeling they figured it out on their own so maybe they just dont feel like takin the time for a pointer here and there for others. All I'm sayin though is any feedback from you pros is much appreciated.


:thumbsup:

i have no problem answering questions or giving my opinion when asked. but like mentioned before. if you like what you are shooting, its not my place to say its not good. ill just tell you keep having fun. no difference really for something i really like. i'll tell you thats a awesome shot. i might even ask how you created it. but still, keep having fun.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

BigMandoAZ said:


> Its all about having fun. Pro or not you just gotta have fun. I started taking pics with a cheap ass $60 digital cam I bought at walmart. Something I could take pics with at shows for my personal collection. Then I liked how they looked. Started watching how to vids on youtube. Then I upgraded to a used Nikon d50 I got of ebay for $200. I hated it cuz I couldn't get use the settings. Read my owners manual. Took a shit load of pics, some good some ugly as fuck! lol. Once I got the hang of it the pics started to look better! Just remember a camera just takes pics. Its your own creativity and style that makes the photo!


Very well said 
People think that u have to have a $1000 + camera to take good pics,I seen guys with high tech cameras they paid a huge amount of money for n still can't take good pics. Like mentioned before the camera just takes pics it's in the eye of the photographer. N if you can't get a good shot. Photoshop ain't gonna do u any good. I plan on getting a decent dlsr ,nikon ,pentax,canon or what ever it may be. But for now it's a point n shoot camera till then. Happy shooting


----------



## crenshaw magraw

BigMandoAZ said:


> Way back wed post


Real nice pic I like the tourist with the shocked look snappin pics. Great shot


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Nasty said:


> I have always loved this topic. i wasn't able to post a lot on here because of the work i do. plus im not on layitlow as much. its just not the same. One of the things that i did notice this topic did was encourage a lot of people to pick up a camera and shoot. If you notice there are a lot of topics now started by everyday users who have taken a hobby to taking pics at car shows. it's awesome that 1 topics is powerful enough to do that. The hines side of that. there are a ton of people now that consider themselves to be photographers but dont get the same recognition or if any.
> 
> I think most of us that do this professionally now have gotten our start at 1 time or another at the car shows. but we have evolved since those days. I'm not sure if those taken this on as a hobby realize how much hard work goes into it. when you look at the pictures from those of Twotonz, Kutty, Maaando, Curbside, Big Mando, Tony, Jae etc etc. they just didnt pick up a camera 6 months ago you know. I think naturally us as viewers as well as photographers tend to be more drawn to the more experienced ones that post on here. i ran into a guy at a car show one time who had told me he stopped taking pictures because he felt he wasnt good at it because his photos never got any praise from those of us who actually shoot professionally. that got me kind of thinking that maybe a lot of hobbyist could feel that way. I can only speak for my self when i say that i dont really have any favorites. but i do tend notice the ones like twotonz more. maybe because he is a personal friend of mine. whatever the case may be most of us were all in your shoes at one point and wouldnt have gotten where we are without doing what you guys are doing now. so for those of you that might feel the same way that guy i spoke with at the show. dont give up on something you really enjoy because you feel its not good enough. who are we to tell you your work sucks. if you like it then keep shooting, thats all that matters. the more you shoot the better you will become.
> 
> Thats my 2 cents.


Great words !!!
I shouldn't be in there though ...


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Here's a nice whack ass video I slapped together. :rofl:


----------



## ljlow82

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> Here's a nice whack ass video I slapped together. :rofl:


:thumbsup:cool vid homie


----------



## OG-CRENSHAW

MikeS said:


> Damn. Love these Crenshaw pictures!!! Thanks for sharing. Are you the Shizzo59 who uploaded the 90s lowrider video's on youtube?


thanks :thumbsup: yeah im shizzo59 use to upload video from 90's


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> Here's a nice whack ass video I slapped together. :rofl:


Thanks for the ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## Anson72

Nasty said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> i have no problem answering questions or giving my opinion when asked. but like mentioned before. if you like what you are shooting, its not my place to say its not good. ill just tell you keep having fun. no difference really for something i really like. i'll tell you thats a awesome shot. i might even ask how you created it. but still, keep having fun.


Thanks brother. I see what you mean. :thumbsup:

Does anyone in here shoot with sony? Or is it mostly canon and nikon?


----------



## TopDogg

Thanks for the kind words, Lowrider Style. Here is a model that wanted the gangster cholo type pic for her new video. 













pic I sho


Lowrider Style CC said:


> _My love for Photography and has compelled me to invest in a Canon DSLR. I took a few photography classes when i attended "Al Collins Graphic Design School". I'am a HUGE fan of photographers such as Jae Bruno, Dream On, Big Mando, TwoTonz, Kutty, Javib760, Top Dogg, Wifey, El Rudy, The Sick, Ancheta Workshop, CURBSIDEimagery and a few others. I hope you like some of my first pieces..... :x:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much Lowrider Luv & Respect my Brothers & Sisters....._


----------



## 72 kutty

Anson72 said:


> Thanks brother. I see what you mean. :thumbsup:
> 
> Does anyone in here shoot with sony? Or is it mostly canon and nikon?


Most people are Nikon and Canon but I think Dream on still uses a sony. May be a few others as well but not that I can think of.


----------



## 72 kutty

Some shots that I did for a clothing line out here, something new for me. Starting to get into the rockabilly and rat rods. Heading to a show in a few here in LV.


----------



## Anson72

72 kutty said:


> Most people are Nikon and Canon but I think Dream on still uses a sony. May be a few others as well but not that I can think of.


I see. Reason I ask I because I have been using a cheaper sony for the last few years trying to learn and I have gotten fairly used to how they work. When I pickup a canon or nikon at the store it its like starting all over again. I think my sony does fairly good, as good as I can be anyway.


----------



## javib760

BigMandoAZ said:


> Way back wed post


Bad ass :worship:


----------



## javib760

MikeS said:


> Some recent ones:


tight shot:thumbsup:


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop




----------



## Ancheta_Workshop




----------



## Cali Original Photography




----------



## RICHIE'S 59

I shot this at Mooney grove park today


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

TopDogg said:


> Thanks for the kind words, Lowrider Style. Here is a model that wanted the gangster cholo type pic for her new video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic I sho


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Iam in awh of all the recent photograph posted. You vatos motivate me so much! :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty

A couple shots from this weekend at Viva Las Vegas


----------



## dgriego

Them are some nice pics Kutty.


----------



## DREAM ON

I take pics for the love of the Game! And that's lowriding! Much props to everyone!!! Lets keep the lowriding movement alive...
Keep taking bad ass pics!!! Regardless if is a cheap camera or high quality just shoot it!!!


----------



## 72 kutty

dgriego said:


> Them are some nice pics Kutty.


Thank you bro


----------



## 72 kutty

DREAM ON said:


> I take pics for the love of the Game! And that's lowriding! Much props to everyone!!! Lets keep the lowriding movement alive...
> Keep taking bad ass pics!!! Regardless if is a cheap camera or high quality just shoot it!!!


Agree!


----------



## Anson72

DREAM ON said:


> I take pics for the love of the Game! And that's lowriding! Much props to everyone!!! Lets keep the lowriding movement alive...
> Keep taking bad ass pics!!! Regardless if is a cheap camera or high quality just shoot it!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

DREAM ON said:


> I take pics for the love of the Game! And that's lowriding! Much props to everyone!!! Lets keep the lowriding movement alive...
> Keep taking bad ass pics!!! Regardless if is a cheap camera or high quality just shoot it!!!


That's my Dog! 

:yes:


----------



## 72 kutty

One more shot from Viva.


----------



## sdropnem

Cali Original Photography said:


> View attachment 625512


 Dammm that Hopper is done up!

Any more pix ?


----------



## crenshaw magraw

DREAM ON said:


> I take pics for the love of the Game! And that's lowriding! Much props to everyone!!! Lets keep the lowriding movement alive...
> Keep taking bad ass pics!!! Regardless if is a cheap camera or high quality just shoot it!!!


 amen :thumbsup:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Congrat's again Beto - killer pose's on this feature !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali Original Photography

:thumbsup:


DREAM ON said:


> I take pics for the love of the Game! And that's lowriding! Much props to everyone!!! Lets keep the lowriding movement alive...
> Keep taking bad ass pics!!! Regardless if is a cheap camera or high quality just shoot it!!!


----------



## Cali Original Photography




----------



## Knightstalker

DREAM ON said:


> I take pics for the love of the Game! And that's lowriding! Much props to everyone!!! Lets keep the lowriding movement alive...
> Keep taking bad ass pics!!! Regardless if is a cheap camera or high quality just shoot it!!!


x10000000 Good words... I agree with Tony... Like many have said... It ain't the camera... it's the eye and vision behind the camera... I've used funsavers to DSLR's to my cell phone... fuckit... as long as you're happy with it... :thumbsup:

I hope to have more pics to share soon... gonna dust off my camera :sprint:


----------



## BigCeez

Excited to see one of my shoots in a major publication...had to share

















Model: Tiffanie Vega
Graphics by: David Gonzalez


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

Blessed to be part of the StreetLow Magazine Family


----------



## slash




----------



## sdropnem

Be careful if you're out and about taking pix of beavers,


[h=1]Man tries to take photo of beaver; it kills him[/h] [h=6] 
Apr. 11, 2013 12:08 PM | 
 0 Comments [/h]


----------



## sdropnem

A fisherman in Belarus was bitten to death by a beaver, and all he was doing was trying to take its picture, _Sky News_ reports. The man spotted the beaver while fishing with friends at Lake Shestakov, but as he approached to take a photograph, the beaver bit him on the thigh. The animal managed to sever an artery, and his friends couldn't stop the blood flow.
_Sky News_ helpfully reminds us that beavers can, of course, bite through trees. Beaver attacks are rare, though, and when they do occur, rabid beavers are generally to blame (as in the 2012 attack in upstate New York). But just this week, a video was posted on YouTube showing a beaver going after a Russian man, reports the _Telegraph_, and two girls were seriously injured after being mauled by a beaver in Virginia last year.
In similar news with a happier ending, the AFP reports that a Komodo dragon "sunk its teeth into" an 83-year-old Indonesian woman on Tuesday -- but she was able to fend it off.
Read less, know more with Newser.


_Copyright 2013 USATODAY.com_


Read the original story: Man tries to take photo of beaver; it kills him


----------



## StatikImage




----------



## StatikImage




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

sdropnem said:


> Be careful if you're out and about taking pix of beavers,
> 
> 
> *Man tries to take photo of beaver; it kills him*
> 
> *
> Apr. 11, 2013 12:08 PM |
> 0 Comments *





seen that ... 

this too !!!




[h=1]Kingfishers caught in the act: The breathtaking pictures of nature's finest fishermen that took TWO YEARS to capture[/h]

*Philphat Suwanmon, an amateur Thai photographer, photographed rare blue-eared kingfishers fishing in a jungle
*
*Had to build a hide to get the pictures and the birds are so rare experts are amazed he managed to take them at all*


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> Here's a nice whack ass video I slapped together. :rofl:





ljlow82 said:


> :thumbsup:cool vid homie





Lowrider Style CC said:


> Thanks for the ride! :thumbsup:





Glad yinz liked it ...

Love them GoPro's !!!




here's one from the homie DREAM ON


----------



## Anson72

BigCeez said:


> Excited to see one of my shoots in a major publication...had to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Model: Tiffanie Vega
> Graphics by: David Gonzalez


----------



## [email protected]

Ndia Sky w/ El Rey @ MidTown Cruiser Shop - Sacramento, CA


----------



## BigMandoAZ

[email protected] said:


> Ndia Sky w/ El Rey @ MidTown Cruiser Shop - Sacramento, CA


 nice pic does this shop have a site?


----------



## [email protected]

BigMandoAZ said:


> nice pic does this shop have a site?


Here you go Mando Ndia Sky @Facebook.com


----------



## crenshaw magraw

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> seen that ...
> 
> this too !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kingfishers caught in the act: The breathtaking pictures of nature's finest fishermen that took TWO YEARS to capture*
> 
> 
> *Philphat Suwanmon, an amateur Thai photographer, photographed rare blue-eared kingfishers fishing in a jungle
> *
> *Had to build a hide to get the pictures and the birds are so rare experts are amazed he managed to take them at all*


 excellent shots


----------



## crenshaw magraw

pics i took a few weeks ago at the cruise to the lake picnic, 
cant wait to get me a dslr camera one of these days.seen some nice pics


----------



## stilldownivlife

crenshaw magraw said:


> pics i took a few weeks ago at the cruise to the lake picnic,
> cant wait to get me a dslr camera one of these days.seen some nice pics


:thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife

StatikImage said:


> View attachment 631519


:thumbsup:


----------



## WA_TRD_83

few new portrait shots


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

One i took with my phone at the vegas show after my nikon bettery died.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: 
my fav i took today - 25th street riders cc 57 :wow: so clean


----------



## BigMandoAZ

[email protected] said:


> Here you go Mando Ndia Sky @Facebook.com


 thx bro but does the bike shop have a site?


----------



## BigMandoAZ

Whats up fellas. Here is one I shot yesterday!


----------



## BigMandoAZ

another one


----------



## IIMPALAA

stilldownivlife said:


> :thumbsup:
> my fav i took today - 25th street riders cc 57 :wow: so clean
> View attachment 636006


:thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw




----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: nice crenshaw 

here's a few pics from muscle car city museum in punta gorda - taken with my new old camera 35mm canon ae1 - no editing


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Some photo's from mesa supershow set up.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Here goes one of my pic's from the Lowrider Magazine Mesa Supershow.... uffin:








_


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop

@ Bombs United Picnic 2013


----------



## FatAl 63

What Up layitlow famlia! Haven't been on here or posted in a while. Pics are looking real nice. I see some new names out there, glad to see more folks on here sharing their images. Ive been tossing some names around tryn to come up with a different name to be used on my pics. Hopefully no one trys to take a false claim from this posting, but I was wondering if anyone out there is using the name "Lowered Image" or "Lowered Photography" for their photos or business? I've used google, Bing, searched web pages a few times and nothing comes up. I've also looked threw this forum and the layitlow search but that name does not pop up. Any info would be useful and appreciated. Gracias


----------



## FatAl 63

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> @ Bombs United Picnic 2013


 Bad ass pic!


----------



## Cali Original Photography

Inferno II at the Mesa Show


----------



## jose luis

Question to all the Nikon guys i've had a D40 for a while now but i wanted to know whats a good lense to capture a better pic at shows?


----------



## [email protected]

BigMandoAZ said:


> thx bro but does the bike shop have a site?


My bad Mando, forgot to post the livelink

Facebook.com/Midtown-Cruiser-Shop


----------



## BigMandoAZ

whats up fellas here are 2 I took at the Mesa Show Had a chance to brush up on my concert photography plus a shot of Twilight zone


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


Ancheta_Workshop said:


> @ Bombs United Picnic 2013





Cali Original Photography said:


> View attachment 639130
> Inferno II at the Mesa Show





[email protected] said:


> My bad Mando, forgot to post the livelink
> 
> Facebook.com/Midtown-Cruiser-Shop





BigMandoAZ said:


> whats up fellas here are 2 I took at the Mesa Show Had a chance to brush up on my concert photography plus a shot of Twilight zone


:thumbsup:

_Bad Ass Pic's Fellas! :h5:




Hope you like this. I took at the Mesa Supershow.... uffin:








_


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

yes edited, but cant help but love the out come.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## WA_TRD_83

BigMandoAZ said:


> whats up fellas here are 2 I took at the Mesa Show Had a chance to brush up on my concert photography plus a shot of Twilight zone


crisp quality photos bro! nice job 

Damo


----------



## BigMandoAZ

WA_TRD_83 said:


> crisp quality photos bro! nice job
> 
> Damo


 thx bro!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:yes:


WA_TRD_83 said:


> crisp quality photos bro! nice job
> 
> Damo


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Another one i took at the Mesa Supershow....


----------



## It66

:fool2:


----------



## RdnLow63

...


----------



## O.G.

If low light is a concern then I would probably pick up a 35f/1.8G or 50f/1.8G or an other lens with an f-stop of 2.8 or below to get nice indoor shots with low ISO but make sure the lens is a Nikkor G series lens or you will have to manually focus the lens



jose luis said:


> Question to all the Nikon guys i've had a D40 for a while now but i wanted to know whats a good lense to capture a better pic at shows?


----------



## stilldownivlife

a few unedited 35mm film shots from yesterday :thumbsup:


----------



## dgriego

was watching a video on youtube the other day on light painting so I thought I would give it a try.


----------



## jose luis

O.G. said:


> If low light is a concern then I would probably pick up a 35f/1.8G or 50f/1.8G or an other lens with an f-stop of 2.8 or below to get nice indoor shots with low ISO but make sure the lens is a Nikkor G series lens or you will have to manually focus the lens


Thanks i'll look into those:thumbsup:


----------



## dgriego




----------



## dgriego

A couple pics I took from the Tejano Super Show this past November.


----------



## dgriego

One more from the odessa show


----------



## RUFFCUTT

GOT ANOTHER NIKKON.JUS TRYIN IT OUT W/DIFFERENT FILTERS & LENS'.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


stilldownivlife said:


> View attachment 642602
> View attachment 642603
> View attachment 642607
> View attachment 642608
> View attachment 642609
> 
> 
> a few unedited 35mm film shots from yesterday :thumbsup:





dgriego said:


> View attachment 642707
> was watching a video on youtube the other day on light painting so I thought I would give it a try.





dgriego said:


> View attachment 643252





dgriego said:


> View attachment 643253
> View attachment 643254
> A couple pics I took from the Tejano Super Show this past November.





dgriego said:


> View attachment 643255
> One more from the odessa show





RUFFCUTT said:


> GOT ANOTHER NIKKON.JUS TRYIN IT OUT W/DIFFERENT FILTERS & LENS'.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_One of mine from The Mesa Supershow.... 










Hope you like it homie's......_uffin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## dgriego

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _One of mine from The Mesa Supershow....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it homie's......_uffin:


Clean pic.


----------



## dgriego

PASSIONATE63 said:


>


Nice pics


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: nice work fellas 
just got a 2nd flash and remote trigger setup - having fun playing around 














the rose is straight outta the camera just resized and tagged - the wheel i bumped the sharpness up & made it b&w it lightroom


----------



## dgriego

stilldownivlife said:


> :thumbsup: nice work fellas
> just got a 2nd flash and remote trigger setup - having fun playing around
> 
> View attachment 645525
> View attachment 645526
> 
> the rose is straight outta the camera just resized and tagged - the wheel i bumped the sharpness up & made it b&w it lightroom


Really liking the b&w pic of the rim both are clean pics.


----------



## stilldownivlife

dgriego said:


> Really liking the b&w pic of the rim both are clean pics.


:thumbsup: thanks man, now if i only had new daytons and instead of :facepalmld chinas


----------



## dgriego

stilldownivlife said:


> :thumbsup: thanks man, now if i only had new daytons and instead of :facepalmld chinas


Well we would be able to afford daytons if photography equipment wasn't so expensive.


----------



## dgriego




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

dgriego said:


> Clean pic.


Thanks carnal!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

I love this shot!


----------



## dgriego

Lowrider Style CC said:


> I love this shot!


Thanks.


----------



## ljlow82

:thumbsup:


----------



## INTRUDERS_PHXAZ




----------



## dgriego

INTRUDERS_PHXAZ said:


> View attachment 647997


Clean pic.


----------



## BIGBOO475365




----------



## tonyvaladez.com

Have not been on here in a few months - looking good and everyone keep up the great job!!

- tony valadez


https://www.facebook.com/FLASHBOXPHOTOGRAPHY


----------



## MikeS

stilldownivlife said:


> :thumbsup: nice crenshaw
> 
> here's a few pics from muscle car city museum in punta gorda - taken with my new old camera 35mm canon ae1 - no editing
> 
> 
> View attachment 637795
> View attachment 637796
> View attachment 637797
> View attachment 637798
> View attachment 637799
> View attachment 637800
> View attachment 637802
> View attachment 637803


 Maybe you can adjust the white balance a little to take away the green hase but looks very nice!


----------



## FatAl 63

Some images from Bombs United in San Jose


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop

Check them pics i took from the Socios 11th Annual Car show

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/308620-ancheta-workshop-23.html#post16681769


----------



## stilldownivlife

MikeS said:


> Maybe you can adjust the white balance a little to take away the green hase but looks very nice!


thanks man - yeah i could and they would look better 
but with the film flicks it really kind of gives me a sense of satisfaction in posting up the straight uncut - no lightroom/photoshop cropping or any other software enhancements 

here are a few i took yesterday with my 35mm - unedited just put my logo on'em - gotta say it is super tempting to adjust things but these are more of my untouched flicks - now the digitals i took is another story


----------



## stilldownivlife

and here's some digitals - got to bust out my new 2 me lenses - sigma 10-20mm & 17-50mm
































































and im still going through more :thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety

pics from amigos cc yesterday here in Vegas.


----------



## My95Fleety

a lil bigger to see. Pics from yesteday's amigos cc las vegas picnic


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: diggin the last 1 jorge v 

the first couple i pulled my flash out 4


----------



## sdropnem

My95Fleety said:


> View attachment 651445
> 
> pics from amigos cc yesterday here in Vegas.


----------



## 72 kutty

stilldownivlife said:


> :thumbsup: diggin the last 1 jorge v
> 
> the first couple i pulled my flash out 4
> 
> View attachment 651560
> View attachment 651561
> View attachment 651562
> View attachment 651563
> View attachment 651564




Cool shots bro ^^^


----------



## stilldownivlife

72 kutty said:


> Cool shots bro ^^^



Thanks man :thumbsup: doing what i can with what i got


----------



## 72 kutty

Here's a couple of a recent shoot...no car involved though.


----------



## WA_TRD_83

72 kutty said:


> Here's a couple of a recent shoot...no car involved though.
> 
> View attachment 651934
> 
> View attachment 651936



:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: always so clean and crisp Kutty
how many flashes do you have on her ? softboxes or umbrellas?


----------



## ljlow82

72 kutty said:


> Here's a couple of a recent shoot...no car involved though.
> 
> View attachment 651934
> 
> View attachment 651936


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Pic's i took at the Mesa Supershow...._ uffin:



























_Hope you like them.... :x:_


----------



## 72 kutty

stilldownivlife said:


> :thumbsup: always so clean and crisp Kutty
> how many flashes do you have on her ? softboxes or umbrellas?


5 Total lights, big octabox and a beauty dish. You can see two of the lights right here...


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop

good pics!!! keep doing what you doing bro!!!



Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Pic's i took at the Mesa Supershow...._ uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Hope you like them.... :x:_


----------



## ROBLEDO

72 kutty said:


> 5 Total lights, big octabox and a beauty dish. You can see two of the lights right here...
> View attachment 652328


:boink:


----------



## stilldownivlife

72 kutty said:


> 5 Total lights, big octabox and a beauty dish. You can see two of the lights right here...
> View attachment 652328


:wow: damn - thats a serious setup :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty

U can get away with less.. but I don't like editing too much. Two of the lights are to blow out the background. One light is a hair light just to separate her from the background.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> good pics!!! keep doing what you doing bro!!!


Thank you brother! Means alot!


----------



## javib760




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


javib760 said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_One i took at the Whips Chicks & Pits Car Show hosted by Lowrider Style Car Club.... _:tongue:


----------



## 72 kutty




----------



## dgriego

Here are a few pics I took from the Majestic's Picnic in Lewisville this past Sunday


----------



## dgriego




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


dgriego said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

LOVING THIS SHOT!


----------



## CustomMachines

dgriego said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Here's one I took at The Whips Chicks & Pits Car Show.


----------



## dgriego

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Here's one I took at The Whips Chicks & Pits Car Show.


Clean pic.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

dgriego said:


> Clean pic.


Thanks Carnal! :thumbsup:


----------



## mr1987




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## RichardKinfokeRobinson

I use a Nikon D90 and a Nikon D7000 I shoot in B&W only. I convert to color later if necessary ...


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

I'm looking at getting a Cannon DSLR so which one should I get? I'm not into that auto focus junk, alway's comes up blurry.


----------



## stilldownivlife

i have a t2i with and a few diffterent sigma lens'es that i am pretty happy with (almost always shoot in manual) but honestly i have fallen in love with my oldschool ae1 35mm, the better lenses are cheaper than digital, its a hell of alot lighter and it just has that look to it
it also makes me slow down manualy focus and think about each shot as apposed to firing off a pics so fast with my digital 

here's a few flicks from last sunday (digital have my watermark) film is unedited and just the way i got the cd from walgreens (i really want o get into developing my own soon though) $$$

i do like & will continue to use both but the film is newer to me and i am just really diggin it


----------



## stilldownivlife

also i should add that i shoot in raw and all the digital ones have been "jazzed up" a bit in lightroom 

































here's a few more flicks i did of a solo shoot with james lac using my t2i


----------



## dgriego

PASSIONATE63 said:


> I'm looking at getting a Cannon DSLR so which one should I get? I'm not into that auto focus junk, alway's comes up blurry.


I like the canon 5d mark II or the newer 5d mark III


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

is he EOS 60D any good?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

or the EOS Rebel T3i 18-55mm IS II Digital SLR?


----------



## dgriego

PASSIONATE63 said:


> or the EOS Rebel T3i 18-55mm IS II Digital SLR?


Really any of the camera's listed above will work just fine I started with a rebel 1ti and even still use it at times. With me i feel the quality of the picture comes from the quality of the lens you use and not so much on the camera body.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

dgriego said:


> Really any of the camera's listed above will work just fine I started with a rebel 1ti and even still use it at times. With me i feel the quality of the picture comes from the quality of the lens you use and not so much on the camera body.


 These are the lens's that the web site ihat im buying the camera from has to offer. Canon EF 10-22 mm f/3.5-4.5 USM Ultra-wide Zoom Lens , Canon EF 17-40 mm f/4L USM Ultra-Wide Zoom Lens, Canon EF 50 mm f/1.4 USM Standard Lens, EF 85 mm f/1.8 USM Medium Telephoto Lens , EF 70-200 mm f/4L USM Telephoto Zoom Lens, and EF-S 60 mm f/2.8 USM Macro Lens . Which ones would be my best bet on good clear shot's?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

dgriego said:


> Really any of the camera's listed above will work just fine I started with a rebel 1ti and even still use it at times. With me i feel the quality of the picture comes from the quality of the lens you use and not so much on the camera body.


:yes:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Here's one i just shot....._


----------



## dgriego

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Here's one i just shot....._


Thats a goodd pic homie.


----------



## dgriego

PASSIONATE63 said:


> These are the lens's that the web site ihat im buying the camera from has to offer. Canon EF 10-22 mm f/3.5-4.5 USM Ultra-wide Zoom Lens , Canon EF 17-40 mm f/4L USM Ultra-Wide Zoom Lens, Canon EF 50 mm f/1.4 USM Standard Lens, EF 85 mm f/1.8 USM Medium Telephoto Lens , EF 70-200 mm f/4L USM Telephoto Zoom Lens, and EF-S 60 mm f/2.8 USM Macro Lens . Which ones would be my best bet on good clear shot's?


 If are starting I would go with the t3i with the kit lens just to make sure you learn the basics and to also learn what kind of photography you do the most of. Once you can figure all of that out you will no more or less which lenses and accessories will best meet your needs. One other thing I would rent lenses and try them out before buying one just to make sure you like it.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

dgriego said:


> Thats a goodd pic homie.


Thanks Carnal! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


dgriego said:


> If are starting I would go with the t3i with the kit lens just to make sure you learn the basics and to also learn what kind of photography you do the most of. Once you can figure all of that out you will no more or less which lenses and accessories will best meet your needs. One other thing I would rent lenses and try them out before buying one just to make sure you like it.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

With a heavy heart it saddens me to learn of the loss of jaebueno & if your a fan or subscriber of this topic then I'm sure your a fan of his as well. Rest In Peace #jaebuenosupporter


----------



## javib760

R.I.P. JAE BUENO


----------



## Capricess_99

RIP Jae Bueno... His work is *DOPE*! God Bless his family...


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS

R.I.P Jae Bueno


----------



## flaked85

R.I.P JAE BUENO


----------



## RI82REGAL

R.I.P. JAE BUENO


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

R.I.P Jae Bueno


----------



## El Aztec Pride

:tears:







:tears:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

One day i ask his premission to use this photo for a flyer....











He said.....

[/QUOTE]

Sure, as long as you do not alter it or remove my logo.[/QUOTE]


Here's what we came up with....




_He inspired me to become a photographer. Another legend is gone. Prayers go out to him and his familia. Rest In Peace Carnal! _:angel:


----------



## illmatic 63




----------



## peterjm97

El Aztec Pride said:


> :tears:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :tears:


Say it aint so... He was a the coolest


----------



## 75_Monte

RIP Jae Bueno


----------



## rudawg52

RIP Mr. Bueno...Via Con Dios Amigo......


----------



## crenshaw magraw

a shot from a few weeks back on western how's everyone been who's all goin to Torres empire this Sunday


----------



## dgriego

crenshaw magraw said:


> View attachment 669089
> a shot from a few weeks back on western how's everyone been who's all goin to Torres empire this Sunday


Nice pic.


----------



## HMART1970




----------



## dgriego

Top notch pics as always Hugo.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

Lowrider Style CC said:


> LOVING THIS SHOT!


bad ass truck


----------



## HMART1970

dgriego said:


> Top notch pics as always Hugo.


Gracias homie!! Been MIA for a minute, lol.


----------



## dgriego

Hugo are you guy's going to hit up the El Paso show in Sept.


----------



## HMART1970

dgriego said:


> Hugo are you guy's going to hit up the El Paso show in Sept.


Doubt it bro, hitting Vegas then probably Magnificos show in Houston. You doing Vegas show this year?


----------



## dgriego

Hoping to make it to vegas this year.


----------



## HMART1970

dgriego said:


> Hoping to make it to vegas this year.


see ya there homie!


----------



## dgriego

HMART1970 said:


> see ya there homie!


Hopefully they have the photographer meet up so i can meet some of u guys in person.


----------



## HMART1970

dgriego said:


> Hopefully they have the photographer meet up so i can meet some of u guys in person.


I'm sure there will be, I have never gone to the meet up though.


----------



## ljlow82

HMART1970 said:


>


nice Hugo :thumbsup:


----------



## dgriego

HMART1970 said:


> I'm sure there will be, I have never gone to the meet up though.


Hell I'll probally be all over the place trying to get pics of the rides i'll forget about it.


----------



## HMART1970

ljlow82 said:


> nice Hugo :thumbsup:


Whats cracking Larry! Thanks bro!!


----------



## HMART1970

dgriego said:


> Hell I'll probally be all over the place trying to get pics of the rides i'll forget about it.


LOL! Thats why I always miss it....


----------



## crenshaw magraw

a few pics I took at Torres empire.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

clean bomb from oldies cc


----------



## crenshaw magraw

Pegasus crew busted out with this badd ass 5nine painted by Steve Deman. He is one bad ass painter.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Im going to miss this year's super show, got my hand's full with finishing 4 bike project's, one you can see im stripping now.........................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## dgriego

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Im going to miss this year's super show, got my hand's full with finishing 4 bike project's, one you can see im stripping now.........................................................................................................................................................................................................


Good pic did u finally get that canon t3i.


----------



## dgriego

crenshaw magraw said:


> View attachment 671575
> clean bomb from oldies cc


That is a clean pic.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

dgriego said:


> Good pic did u finally get that canon t3i.


 Nope, not yet, the bill's alway's burn a hole in my wallet.


----------



## jose luis

one of my favorite rides from Torres Empire,


----------



## dgriego

PASSIONATE63 said:


> Nope, not yet, the bill's alway's burn a hole in my wallet.


That ain't no lie.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Nice pic's Brothers!!!! :h5:_


----------



## jose luis

​another clean ride, Panchos 58 Los Angeles C.C.


----------



## jose luis




----------



## dgriego

Was messing around with photoshop before I came to work today.


----------



## dgriego




----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Twotonz said:


> It was my pleasure. Glad it all worked out for everyone


Happy Birthday Beto !!! Hope it's all you want it to be ... GOD Bless !!!


----------



## Highgeared

Been several months since I've posted anything on here. So here is some random stuff from the past.


----------



## DREAM ON

T
T
T


----------



## dgriego




----------



## dgriego




----------



## Cali Original Photography




----------



## Stradale

I prefer film and prefer the darkroom. I picked up a few other film bodies. Here's a '61 Agfa rangefinder SuperSolina as the focal point and the one in the back is a Taron rf. The agfa is a pita to use compared to the SLRS, lol.My filmies. I have Fujica a ST605 ca. 1978 that is my current fave SLR, but no pic. The glass is delicious. Looking through the viewfinder and the focusing it, SEXY. The DOF preview and meter are on the same button, so when you meter you get the DOF at the same time. Really cool.












The glass is nice though. 
































Leaf designed shutter Kowa ca. 1968.











This lense sucks but I like this shot for some reason, prolly cause it's sentimental. Oh well the Nikon is my first film cam though.















































I like the tonality. Plus dinosaurs are just bad ass. 










And the blue white and black just look pleasing to the eye to me.


























Pretty simple and snap shottish, but I like the look the bull has. Very what's up.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

dgriego said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety

Some of my pics taken at the Torres Empire LA Super Show 13. You can see more on Instagram: jorgev_photos


----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## Cali Original Photography




----------



## MikeS

Stradale said:


> I prefer film and prefer the darkroom. I picked up a few other film bodies. Here's a '61 Agfa rangefinder SuperSolina as the focal point and the one in the back is a Taron rf. The agfa is a pita to use compared to the SLRS, lol.My filmies. I have Fujica a ST605 ca. 1978 that is my current fave SLR, but no pic. The glass is delicious. Looking through the viewfinder and the focusing it, SEXY. The DOF preview and meter are on the same button, so when you meter you get the DOF at the same time. Really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The glass is nice though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leaf designed shutter Kowa ca. 1968.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lense sucks but I like this shot for some reason, prolly cause it's sentimental. Oh well the Nikon is my first film cam though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the tonality. Plus dinosaurs are just bad ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the blue white and black just look pleasing to the eye to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty simple and snap shottish, but I like the look the bull has. Very what's up.


Very nice!!


----------



## WA_TRD_83

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## BigCeez




----------



## MikeS




----------



## Highgeared

Nice shot


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_"I have'nt shot anything in awhile.... but soon" 

_Great pic's fellas!:worship:


----------



## DJ Englewood

not mine but a local homeboy whos not here


----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## Sinatra

Havent been in here for a min! Great work everyone!! Heres a couple shots from Impalas CC Ceuise night in O.C


----------



## dgriego

Sinatra said:


> Havent been in here for a min! Great work everyone!! Heres a couple shots from Impalas CC Ceuise night in O.C


Nice pics.


----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## RagtopPete

Sick pix


----------



## DaytonRyder

DJ Englewood said:


> View attachment 682270
> View attachment 682271
> View attachment 682272


----------



## Stradale

I haven't shot in two or three months (some portraits the other day I guess count, but I really dropped off as I've been in a funk :yessad: ) . Today was the first time in some time. 


Seeing this in my room was what got me to shoot this, and yes I have multiple Star Ships floating about. ST >......SW. Just sayin'. After some time with the 1st image, it lead to the 2nd image.

Experimented with a few things that I thought would work, but I might have to take it to PS and layer it. I don't want to take it to PP though. 
































I might try the Enterprise-D or a Romulan War Birdie. Having the D and War Bird setup next to each other would take a LONG time to setup though. A LONG TIME. I'm sure there's some Trekkies here on LiL. Some Trekkies.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Great Pic's Brothers! :worship:









_


----------



## DJ Englewood

Pics from another homie whos not on here


----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Shot this last weekend. This is gonna be a ad for Logos 2. They did our Patches for our new lettermen jackets.... uffin:








_


----------



## dgriego

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Shot this last weekend. This is gonna be a ad for Logos 2. They did our Patches for our new lettermen jackets.... uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Clean pic homie.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

dgriego said:


> Clean pic homie.


Thank You Carnal! :biggrin:


----------



## dgriego




----------



## HMART1970

dgriego said:


>


Real nice homie!


----------



## 59JUNKIE

Nasty said:


> here some of the latest that i can post


:boink:


----------



## dgriego

HMART1970 said:


> Real nice homie!


Thank's.


----------



## Stradale

I really like this crop. I think it's the tone, contrast, and suggestiveness to the larger "picture".

Maybe I'll post the others up when I'm done shooting her.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

Stradale said:


> I really like this crop. I think it's the tone, contrast, and suggestiveness to the larger "picture".
> 
> Maybe I'll post the others up when I'm done shooting her.


I agree ...

:thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> I agree ...
> 
> :thumbsup:


I like it, would like to see it cropped to about 1/2 the nose and the lip. Would give a little more without giving the whole picture away.


----------



## Stradale

72 kutty said:


> I like it, would like to see it cropped to about 1/2 the nose and the lip. Would give a little more without giving the whole picture away.


Oh yeah, I first went that route, but it kept looking wrong. I was trying to make it work and fine tune it for a bit but just didn't look right. Y'guys know what I mean. Ya' can't put your finger on it, but the more you insist on it the more you resist on it. Well, me at least. Now that I see it this far along now after the fact, I think it's because I was ever so slightly off center from her.


----------



## Stradale

These top two were dry runs and just seeing what shutter speed I should be shooting at. These are pretty much s.o.c. and are just a place holder for the rest I need to go over and the others I want to shoot. I think they're the "prettiest" shots I've done.




























I don't even remember shooting the following two. I had been at it for about 6+ hours at this point. Yahhyahg, get to the choppa'!


----------



## weatmaster

Took this one in Sweden – PowerBigMeet 2013











Here are some more pics of it:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/317970-wizzard-s-1959-impala-18.html

Hope to meet some of you guys in Vegas.


----------



## Los 210

TTT


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

weatmaster said:


> Took this one in Sweden – PowerBigMeet 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some more pics of it:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/317970-wizzard-s-1959-impala-18.html
> 
> Hope to meet some of you guys in Vegas.


:thumbsup:

I Know Bean, TwoTonz or Kutty usually gets this going ... but any VEGAS meet up?
Time & Spot?


----------



## Highgeared

An engine shoot from a couple of days ago.


----------



## 72 kutty

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> I Know Bean, TwoTonz or Kutty usually gets this going ... but any VEGAS meet up?
> Time & Spot?


We haven't talked yet but I'm sure we'll set something up. I'd be down to have a get together at my studio if anyone is down, it's about 5 minutes from Mandalay. Just let me know and we can set it up.


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

72 kutty said:


> We haven't talked yet but I'm sure we'll set something up. I'd be down to have a get together at my studio if anyone is down, it's about 5 minutes from Mandalay. Just let me know and we can set it up.


I'd be down homie ... 
I come Saturday & leave Tuesday I think. 
Layed up at the Luxor. 

Jus keep me posted & I'm down.


----------



## DEVINERI

What's up everyone. What are you guys using for printers? I've heard good things about Epson?


----------



## ivan619

stilldownivlife said:


> View attachment 642602
> View attachment 642603
> View attachment 642607
> View attachment 642608
> View attachment 642609
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few unedited 35mm film shots from yesterday :thumbsup:


real nice homie!! did you scan them or got them on a CD ?


----------



## hellborn

Stradale said:


> I prefer film and prefer the darkroom. I picked up a few other film bodies. Here's a '61 Agfa rangefinder SuperSolina as the focal point and the one in the back is a Taron rf. The agfa is a pita to use compared to the SLRS, lol.My filmies. I have Fujica a ST605 ca. 1978 that is my current fave SLR, but no pic. The glass is delicious. Looking through the viewfinder and the focusing it, SEXY. The DOF preview and meter are on the same button, so when you meter you get the DOF at the same time. Really cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The glass is nice though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leaf designed shutter Kowa ca. 1968.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lense sucks but I like this shot for some reason, prolly cause it's sentimental. Oh well the Nikon is my first film cam though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the tonality. Plus dinosaurs are just bad ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the blue white and black just look pleasing to the eye to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty simple and snap shottish, but I like the look the bull has. Very what's up.


BUMP !


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## keola808

Whats eveeybodies opinion on the nikon D5200?


----------



## Highgeared

If anyone gives a shit. Here's a truck I shot .


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: dope shot highgeared 

havent done much with lows lately (hasnt been much going on) but heres a few interesting shots ive done lately


----------



## dgriego

Highgeared said:


> If anyone gives a shit. Here's a truck I shot .


nice flick.


----------



## dgriego

keola808 said:


> Whats eveeybodies opinion on the nikon D5200?


The d5200 is a good camera body.


----------



## Highgeared

Like the pink bridge stilldownivlife.


----------



## Stradale

*Here are some adds. Saw this as I was walking by. I now find myself wanting a Nubian GF adorned in gold.*






























































hellborn said:


> BUMP !


*
Bump indeed! Strange place to bump, but I guess you like my shots or film, both? 

Speaking of 35mm. Ironically, I think I'm missing two rolls shot on a rangefinder, but for some reason I came across a roll that I thought fell out on the plane thinking it was from a rangefinder shoot. Yeah, the roll that I thought I had shot using a range finder, turns out to be from an SLR 12 months ago in Alabama that I thought I lost. Still missing at least one roll from the RF!

These are with Ilford 400 B&W, and the color is your standard Fuji 400 color film. Also, they are really almost all SOF (straight off film) with out any post. A couple of the black and whites have a smidge of contrast to pull out a slight cast/washing out, and the sepias are a recipe of mine in LR over b&w film.

Having trouble "shooting" color though and most were pretty crappy, but is more testing the cam (new to me film SLR) and the film to see the results. These were the least crappy color shots. The film itself is damn good though. Again, no correction on the colors. Fuji has their color film on LOCK! Wow. I can't believe how great it is. *
















































*
These three do a number on me. Wow.
*





































*


Thinking what I want and metering accordingly. It looks like it's got a lot of contrast added in post, but it's really just me knowing what what I want and metering accordingly and doing it in cam.*














*
Morefilm! Grain increased in PP.*





























*Was trying to kill off the roll as I'm walking to get the rolls dropped off.
*








*

There's a bit of classic cars roaming around Austin in a DD type fashion. *











*
Okay, this is the roll that I thought I lost 12 months ago, but it somehow made its appearance just recently. Kodak TRIAX 400.*



















*I went walking and ran into this protest. I think her name was Doris. Did do a recovery to help the sign, but just a smidge.*


----------



## Stradale

*I really struggle to do city shots because I just don't see anything that makes me want to click that shutter, but this one came out better than I realized and could've hoped for. For some reason, it just looks perfect. Didn't touch it!* *FILM, it's like it's reading my mind!*














*I would've engaged them in discussion, but I wanted their fotos. Ran into them as they were trying to figure out a public speech on a corner kinda' thing. *












*

Def some post in this, but it's exactly how I wanted when I shot a year ago! How does the lense correction look? Straight, bowed, tilt, etc....*










*

Should've done one, maybe two more exposures on this double exposure. Still like it a little though. *









*

I've got some 620mm film from ca. 1937 that I've done a restoration on. I'll post those later. *


----------



## MikeS

Nice experiments with shooting color film. I like Fuiji film too, my favorite film to use in grey weather Fuji Reala. Great red, green and yellows. Another favorite is Kodak Portra VC film.


----------



## MikeS

My favorite shot is the protester with the sign.


----------



## MikeS




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_One i shot at The Klique Car Show in Mesa Az....










Hope you like it Raza...._:happysad:


----------



## Stradale

MikeS said:


> Nice experiments with shooting color film. I like Fuiji film too, my favorite film to use in grey weather Fuji Reala. Great red, green and yellows. Another favorite is Kodak Portra VC film.


Thanks for the comment on the Reala and the overcast weather. I'll see about getting some Reala and see how it goes. 



MikeS said:


> My favorite shot is the protester with the sign.


When I "lost" the roll a year ago, I was upset because that was the only one I wanted the roll for. It's my favorite too. 


Long story short, after my really bad concussion close to two years ago, I realized I had some negatives lying in my room. I don't remember anything about them/how I came into possession of them, which leads me to believe that I acquired them the day before, or even the day of my troubles. I suspect the day before as I have an extremely good memory. I don't think I acquired them the day of, as stuff went down hill for me before lunch time and I can place myself at home in the morning due to an email I sent out.

The date is I believe circa 1937, as the developing date on the negative sleeve is from 4-8-1938. In one of the photos, there's a '35 Ford. 
Allen Herbert was the name of the customer who dropped off the negatives to get developed.



]Well, a year later I finally sat down and crunched the rest of these out. Essentially a restore of 70 year old 620mm film negatives. These were shot with a Brownie camera. All of them are about a half stop off on exposure, so the negatives are a bit thick. Some of them have some kind of damage or exposure issue. The white haziness, I think, is some kind of development issue when the negs were getting processed. Some of these are doubled just to show the restoration I made. Also, this one down below seems to have been double exposed, as the third image is "ghosting" in the background of these two.


----------



## Stradale

This one was the toughest to correct because how it came out half exposed/developed correctly. 























































This one is my favorite. It's really beautiful.


----------



## ivan619

keola808 said:


> Whats eveeybodies opinion on the nikon D5200?


i shoot with this body. 

This is my work.


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32

:wave:


----------



## El Lechero

*Elvira "Mistress of the Dark"*


----------



## Stradale

I struggle with nature shots, but I only took these because I had my cameras on me since I wanted to go explore around an area that a car show was takin' place on another side of the area. 

My soul was content after I was done being here. I walked back to go and caught myself with a smile. I need and needed that, and I plan to just go be in areas like this in the coming week(s). State parks, here I come! Actually, I just wanted to leave my bag and cameras on the escarpment and go with out them. Just get away! I am reminded of the animals in captivity (the zoo) that live shorter lives than those in the wild. I heard the music from the band strike up and was suddenly disappointed. We humans are animals too, and much like the animals in zoos, I was saddened when I heard the drum beat of civilization. 



















*
I do this a lot with trees too. I touch them or rub my hand across them. As I said to several Cypress trees (my fave), Hello, and goodbye, friend. *


----------



## ariza_photography




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


ariza_photography said:


> View attachment 899345


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Another one i shot at the Klique Car Show. Hope you like it homie's....








_


----------



## keola808

Thanks for the feedback bout rhe nikon D5200 guys...


----------



## jscottland

NICE!


----------



## BIGBOO475365




----------



## dgriego




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


BIGBOO475365 said:


>





dgriego said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

One i shot at the Klique Car Show.....


----------



## 72 kutty

Picture from a shoot for Tiempo CC for Lowrider Magazine.


----------



## Stradale

I had some time to kill and ended up taking these Saturday. Couple pics of one of my old cars. It's not a low anymore, but I kinda' like the pic anyways since it's a new approach to how I do things.










Really like the tonality on this one and is easily one of my best executed. VERY, VERY, PLEASED.











One with my gf. I really like this one for the suggestiveness, lines, contrast, and composition.


----------



## sdropnem

I've always liked this Pic, don't know who took it or who's car it is


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Great pics homie's!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

I'am looking for a used wide angle lens. I shoot with a Canon. Please message me. :happysad:


----------



## sdropnem

not mine


----------



## Stradale

Here's some film I shot. I like it.


----------



## sdropnem




----------



## cartier01

So what's a good starters camera don't want to spend over 1000.


----------



## DJLATIN

cartier01 said:


> So what's a good starters camera don't want to spend over 1000.


ballin'!!! Good question to ask guadalupe recio.


----------



## cartier01

Sup bro hell no am a broke Mexican


----------



## bluebyrd86

DAM THATS A TATTOO WORTHY FLICK!! 



BIGBOO475365 said:


>


----------



## 77doba

Here's a couple shots I took. Tell me what you think!


----------



## 77doba




----------



## 77doba




----------



## 57chevyguy




----------



## bigcadi

Darkstuidos2013


----------



## dgriego




----------



## MikeS

cartier01 said:


> So what's a good starters camera don't want to spend over 1000.


Pentax 645 with 80mm lens, buy photobooks with the rest of the budget and buy your weekly film with cutting one bad habit.


----------



## RichardKinfokeRobinson

I use a NIKON D7000 and I have an arsenal of lenses. My favorite go to lens is a Tamron 17-35mm. When I'm out shooting the low rider events, I can get close enough to make a custom car overwhelmingly present in the photo and very sharp. Check KINFOKE CAR CLUB on Facebook. Check the Torres Empire Shoot especially


----------



## RichardKinfokeRobinson

Nikon D7000


----------



## stilldownivlife

few film flicks from miami


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

RichardKinfokeRobinson said:


> I use a NIKON D7000 and I have an arsenal of lenses. My favorite go to lens is a Tamron 17-35mm. When I'm out shooting the low rider events, I can get close enough to make a custom car overwhelmingly present in the photo and very sharp. Check KINFOKE CAR CLUB on Facebook. Check the Torres Empire Shoot especially


Can you please post a pic carnal? Iam looking for a wide angle lense but dont know what does this:


----------



## stilldownivlife

these were all taken with my sigma 10-20 wide angle - i keep it at 10mm most of the time and get in close 
it causes that distortion if thats what your looking for / anything more you are looking at a fisheye lens :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

stilldownivlife said:


> View attachment 1044409
> View attachment 1044425
> View attachment 1044433
> View attachment 1044449
> View attachment 1044457
> 
> 
> these were all taken with my sigma 10-20 wide angle - i keep it at 10mm most of the time and get in close
> it causes that distortion if thats what your looking for / anything more you are looking at a fisheye lens :thumbsup:


Thank you carnal....uffin:

Great pic's! :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: right on, thanks man


----------



## dgriego




----------



## Alexp59

dgriego said:


>


Fuck thats Nice


----------



## Alexp59




----------



## dgriego

Alexp59 said:


> Fuck thats Nice


Thank you.


----------



## dgriego

Alexp59 said:


>


Nice flick homie keep them coming.


----------



## Alexp59

. Follow me on instagram @alexp59


----------



## Alexp59

. Follow me on Instagram @alexp59 #alexpphotography


----------



## Alexp59




----------



## Alexp59

TTT


----------



## Alexp59

Follow me on Intagram @alexp59


----------



## marcoman

It's been an age since I've been here, whoa, lol. My two cents, did this one for Garage Magazine for Mr Jessie James. The car was flawless, amazing interior and had a blast shooting it for "Vanilla Gorilla."


----------



## Richiecool69elka

marcoman said:


> It's been an age since I've been here, whoa, lol. My two cents, did this one for Garage Magazine for Mr Jessie James. The car was flawless, amazing interior and had a blast shooting it for "Vanilla Gorilla."
> View attachment 1070545


Looks Good Marco..:thumbsup:


----------



## dgriego

:thumbsup:


marcoman said:


> It's been an age since I've been here, whoa, lol. My two cents, did this one for Garage Magazine for Mr Jessie James. The car was flawless, amazing interior and had a blast shooting it for "Vanilla Gorilla."
> View attachment 1070545


----------



## Highgeared

marcoman said:


> It's been an age since I've been here, whoa, lol. My two cents, did this one for Garage Magazine for Mr Jessie James. The car was flawless, amazing interior and had a blast shooting it for "Vanilla Gorilla."
> View attachment 1070545


You never told me you shot this car? One of my FAVORITE 55's ever.


----------



## Alexp59




----------



## bigcadi




----------



## bigcadi




----------



## bigcadi




----------



## ivan619

stilldownivlife said:


> View attachment 1044409
> View attachment 1044425
> View attachment 1044433
> View attachment 1044449
> View attachment 1044457
> 
> 
> these were all taken with my sigma 10-20 wide angle - i keep it at 10mm most of the time and get in close
> it causes that distortion if thats what your looking for / anything more you are looking at a fisheye lens :thumbsup:


Nicely done! :h5:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:thumbsup: thanks ivan619, much appreciated
here's one from the other night- at a rod & kustom party - the booze was flowing, bonfire blazing and music roaring - fkn awesome night :yes:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Here's alittle something i shot at the United Dreams Car Show....
Follow my photography on Instagram @ vegadesignsphotography.

_


----------



## bigcadi




----------



## bigcadi




----------



## LA COUNTY

:drama:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Alittle something i shot at the United Dream Car Show....uffin:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## dgriego




----------



## dgriego

:thumbsup:


Lowrider Style CC said:


> Alittle something i shot at the United Dream Car Show....uffin:


----------



## My95Fleety

Havent been on here in a while! check out my INSTAGRAM for more pics @jorgev_photos


----------



## My95Fleety




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Great shots everyone! _:worship:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## JUST ME

El Volo

http://vimeo.com/10054577


----------



## ariza_photography




----------



## BIGBOO475365




----------



## BIGBOO475365

:thumbsup:


----------



## sdropnem

BIGBOO475365 said:


>


  :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## Euro2low




----------



## dyebartdie




----------



## ivan619

JUST A LITTLE SOME! :drama:
FOLLOW MY INSTAGRAM: @IVXXXXN #IVANGARCIA


----------



## 79lincoln

looking for advice havent owned a 35mm camera since my penatx k1000 was stolen but looking for a good starter camera that will also alow me to take good video kids are in sports so looking also for action shots thx


----------



## 72 kutty

Haven't been on here for a long ass time


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_One i shot at the Intimidations Arizona Car Show last night. Follow my photography on Instagram @ vegadesignsphotography._


----------



## Stradale

Film right here.






































































*
Yeah, I am of the opinion that when I photograph something, I am already saying hello to the end result before I actually get there. I don't know why I did this, but I did and hence the reason I say what I do. It's as if I am intuitively shooting.*
























*Here's a poem photoset. *


When it starts setting in and I find myself isolated,
It starts getting twisted and I find myself lacking,
All these passing by and I sit here sadly,
Sitting here not sadly but alas without,
Myself thinking there’s more to it than this,
Sitting not wanting another miss,
Myself not wanting to raise my fist,
Sitting and* knowing* there’s more to it than* this*,
Than this, than this, than this,
There’s more to it than this


----------



## Stradale

Some stuff. 



































































































































*Just wanted to take this in a new direction. Experimentation.This will probably look like ass on a non-calibrated monitor.*


----------



## Stradale

Here are some photos that are from a rangefinder film body ca. 1961. It's a really tricky camera to use, and makes you appreciate how people took photos with it, as well as appreciating the niceties of modern cameras. The lense is nice, very smooth but still clean. It's fun shooting the camera, but forces me to shoot very differently than how I normally do. Basically, it forces me to shoot wide, and from what I can tell has me look more are at lines and scene for composition, but essentially wider. I haven't shot a ton with it since the I had ton of rolls of b&w 400 iso film speed, which was too fast for any of the day light shots I want to take with this cam. So, I shot those up and got a bunch of Fuji Color iso 200. It's tricky focusing the cam too, but it's been getting better with practice. First shot I took with it a while back was out of focus, lol. Oooppss. A couple from this roll were out of focus too.









I've got the technical know how for using the cam, but it feels like I'm starting over with shooting in general. Oh, and these don't really have any PP except a lense correction.

Slightly OOF this one.














































































































*
Ones and Zeros
*


----------



## ESCHOELAID

its been a while since ive posted up


----------



## D.Griego

Nice flick's everyone. TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

You know what this mean's!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> You know what this mean's!


:thumbsup:


----------



## MAAANDO

I was covering the DUB Show in Miami yesterday and took this shot of 25th Streets 57 Vert. I rarely come on here anymore but I told IMPALAA I would post it on here. Hope everyone is well. 







57 Chevy Convertible by MandoDando, on Flickr


----------



## tonyvaladez.com

I can't believe it's been over a year and change since I've been on here. Hope everyone is doing great, keep creating those KICKASS images for all to admire and enjoy and guess what I did this past weekend that I have not done since BLVD Magazine - I covered a car show!!! Everyone have a KICKASS week.


----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## stilldownivlife

been getting into video - here's my latest d- cent fl mashup :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Here's one I shot.....


----------



## Justin-Az

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Here's one I shot.....


 nice pic of my sons Playerz Club pedal car


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Justin-Az said:


> nice pic of my sons Playerz Club pedal car


Thanks brother. Good finally meetimg you. Getting use to the Canon.


----------



## ciscosfc

from my Farewell Aloha Cruise in San Francisco! We had it crackin out there for my last cruise before I moved to Hawaii


----------



## D.Griego




----------



## 77doba

I haven't thrown anything up here in a while, here's a couple Milky Way shots..


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Does anyone know what program does this effect on a photo?

__​







_


----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS

Just look for any programs that support HDR. It looks like an HDR PHOTO


----------



## L.A. SUPERIORS

Money Shots Photography 

Las Vegas 2014

Nikon


----------



## TopDogg




----------



## meatwhistle

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Does anyone know what program does this effect on a photo?
> 
> __​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


HDR with a fisheye lens


----------



## javib760

Instagram @javierbotellophotography


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Thanks for the help everyone! Great pic's brothers! Here's what i came up with:

_









_Shot this with Canon....._


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

:thumbsup:


TopDogg said:


>


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Few shots I took with the iPod



























Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

_Here my first Landscape HDR photo...._


----------



## DJ Englewood

pics


----------



## ariza_photography




----------



## ariza_photography




----------



## ariza_photography




----------



## EdSled

I'm new on the site but not to photography. I haven't read this entire thread but for those of you that don't have the money for a DSLR try this Sony NEX-6 that I have. It has a sensor almost as big as a DSLR and takes great pics.fall10 by brucevanetten, on Flickr


----------



## EdSled

59a by brucevanetten, on Flickr


----------



## EdSled

bigmauto25 by brucevanetten, on Flickr


----------



## EdSled

bigmauto20 by brucevanetten, on Flickr


----------



## EdSled

tank by brucevanetten, on Flickr


----------



## ariza_photography




----------



## sdropnem

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop

http://vimeo.com/111355351


----------



## EdSled

DSC06826 by brucevanetten, on Flickr


----------



## EdSled

bike by brucevanetten, on Flickr


----------



## EdSled

bp8 by brucevanetten, on Flickr


----------



## EdSled

DSC06234b by brucevanetten, on Flickr


----------



## Stradale

*
Fuji* *Color ISO 200 film*




















*1's and Zeroes 

































































































*


----------



## Stradale

I forgot what this, and photos do to me when I saw this.

Hearing the Cry of the Song my Soul Stirs
Hearing the Song and there my Soul Cries










[/COLOR]


----------



## Stradale

Here's me kicking some ass. I can't take all the credit for this though, it was as they say, a collaborative effort I was asked to do stand in. Kinda fun. It was really the other dude's idea. :wavey:









































































I've never seen so many SLRs in my life.










This was really, really, really, tough to shoot. Both physically, and technically.


----------



## Stradale




----------



## ESCHOELAID

hers a pic from earlier this summer, its been a long time since i posted up

edited.2014-09-05 22.37.54 by shutter.box.studios, on Flickr


----------



## crenshaw magraw




----------



## crenshaw magraw

its been a good wile since i posted on this site heres a shot i took of my homie Sick BRETT rockin them circles


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

TTT!


----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## Lowrider Style CC

bulletproofdesigns said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## haciendo dinero

this is a lowrider website not a photography website


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery

haciendo dinero said:


> this is a lowrider website not a photography website


:roflmao:


:shh: 


If it wasn't for this photography topic, you wouldn't have any screen savers.


----------



## NancyHayesCasting

Hello,
My name is Presley Pahl, I am a casting director at Nancy Hayes Casting in the Mission. We are looking for local lowriders (bonus if their car has hydraulics) to audition for a video for a major car company.

If chosen, this job would pay $500/10 hr day per person, and would shoot locally sometime between February 18th and February 22nd.

We would really appreciate if you could send this information out to your club members, and have interested parties email [email protected] asap **with a photo of the car and of themselves.**
From those submissions we will select the best candidates to come to an audition (with car) at our Mission office this Thursday, FEB 12th.

This would be a great opportunity, and we would love to be able to use local personalities for this role!
Please feel free to contact me if you have any questions

Thank you!

Presley Pahl
Hayes Casting
p:415-558-1675


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

CURBSIDEimagery said:


> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> :shh:
> 
> 
> If it wasn't for this photography topic, you wouldn't have any screen savers.


Wat he said!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## reyrey1967

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72




----------



## MikeS

Finally some new work to show uffin:


----------



## 72 kutty

Haven't been on here for a long ass time


----------



## david88vert

I haven't posted in a long time, but I do a little automotive photography here in Atlanta. Pretty well known locally, and cover a lot of our car meets and shows here. Haven't shot much in terms of lowriders, mostly exotics and classics, but I just pulled my 64 out of mothballs, and plan to shoot it some. Hopefully will get with some of my other local lowriders and get some good shots of their cars this summer.
I keep my car meet photos on a site to be easy to see - davidnew.net

Here's an obligatory photo for the post - not a lowrider, but what I had handy. Will get some shots of local lowriders for here later.


----------



## ElProfeJose

ON BEHALF OF THE LATINS FINEST FAMILY WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO OUR 4th ANUAL BEACH CRUISE IN SO CAL MORE INFO CALL OR TEXT EL PROFE 562-879-4376 


OUR LOWRIDER BIKE BEACH CRUISE 



OUR SECOND ANUAL PICNIC WITH 
THE HOMIES FROM 
DRIFTING ON A MEMORY


----------



## baldylatino

ElProfeJose said:


> ON BEHALF OF THE LATINS FINEST FAMILY WE WOULD LIKE TO INVITE YOU ALL TO OUR 4th ANUAL BEACH CRUISE IN SO CAL MORE INFO CALL OR TEXT EL PROFE 562-879-4376
> 
> 
> OUR LOWRIDER BIKE BEACH CRUISE
> 
> 
> 
> OUR SECOND ANUAL PICNIC WITH
> THE HOMIES FROM
> DRIFTING ON A MEMORY


Ttt


----------



## MikeS




----------



## Lowrider Style CC




----------



## europass

david88vert said:


> I haven't posted in a long time, but I do a little automotive photography here in Atlanta. Pretty well known locally, and cover a lot of our car meets and shows here. Haven't shot much in terms of lowriders, mostly exotics and classics, but I just pulled my 64 out of mothballs, and plan to shoot it some. Hopefully will get with some of my other local lowriders and get some good shots of their cars this summer.
> 
> 
> I keep my car meet photos on a site to be easy to see - davidnew.net
> 
> Here's an obligatory photo for the post - not a lowrider, but what I had handy. Will get some shots of local lowriders for here later.


throw a pic up of the 64!


----------



## david88vert

europass said:


> throw a pic up of the 64!


I will as soon as I get a chance to get a decent photo of it. I rarely take photos of my own cars - working on changing that though. Planning to get each of my toys out each month, and get some shots of my own vehicles for a change.

Since I don't have a decent one of my 64 yet, here is one of my bike. I get a decent shot of the Impala soon though.


----------



## david88vert

Took a quick shot of the 64 yesterday.


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## oneofakind

Kiloz said:


>


This bike is dope..A better seat and spokes would set it off right..


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Nice pics Kiloz


----------



## Kiloz

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Nice pics Kiloz


Thank you


----------



## flaked85

great pics kiloz.where are these from? what show


----------



## flaked85

Kiloz said:


>


poor thing.booty is gone


----------



## Kiloz

flaked85 said:


> poor thing.booty is gone


:yessad:


----------



## Kiloz

flaked85 said:


> great pics kiloz.where are these from? what show


----------



## Lowrider Style CC

Follow my photography on Instagram @ vegadesignsphotography.


----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## Kiloz




----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## bulletproofdesigns




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## ESE PUERTA




----------



## ogfelony

Mine!


----------

